# Line 6 POD HD Thread



## Variant

Figured I'd start a new thread instead of tacking this onto the _*"Line 6's answer to the Axe-Fx?"*_ thread. 

Line 6 | POD HD








My opinion? Samples sound good, if only single-tracked, without backing tracks, and many of them with goofy processing. The JCM800, in particular, sounds really really authentic.  This will most likely be something that we'll have to personally take for a test drive, or wait for someone to make actual, good + music contextual demos of.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

* Awaits the endless berating of tone without considering how shitty L6 clips are, and they used a Variax ugh):.*


----------



## Rev2010

Yeah saw it earlier and downloaded all the manuals for it. Was getting really psyched reading up on it... but then I saw that it doesn't have the ability to carry over delay and reverb decay while switching patches. I mean wtf? It has a feature called "Trails" that keeps the decay going when switching the effects off, and even has a cool feature to just shutoff the loop send so external effect tails can decay, but it specifically says it does not work when switching presets. Bummer.

I was thinking of maybe returning the GT-10 and giving this a shot but I hate to _lose_ features.


Rev.


----------



## Gameboypdc

As I expected more clean tone oriented amps than heavy hi-gain, and to think someone claimed that this would be L6's answer to the Axe-FX *shame* The sounds are horrible on their demo's and the videos talk about the 3 different products 2 of which have significantly less than the best. I wouldn't even compare this to POD Farm which imo is great. Line 6 should suggest people to "Spend all your money on a acoustic guitar cause clean airy sounds are all your gonna get with this product". I know not everyone plays metal or heavy driven music ,but seriously the clean low gain to high gain ratio amp sims on this product are like 14-2 . The ENGL sim and maybe the Dual Recto are probably the best they have for metal and shoot for the price of this unit, might as well save up for the Axe.

-1 L6 *shame*

Gus


----------



## cyril v

MaxOfMetal said:


> * Awaits the endless berating of tone without considering how shitty L6 clips are, and they used a Variax ugh):.*





I came in here to post that.. it's hard to believe that they think the demos are flattering.

I'd like to try one, but I guess I'm stuck waiting for websites besides the ones in europe to put them up.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Gameboypdc said:


> As I expected more clean tone oriented amps than heavy hi-gain, and to think someone claimed that this would be L6's answer to the Axe-FX *shame* The sounds are horrible on their demo's and the videos talk about the 3 different products 2 of which have significantly less than the best. I wouldn't even compare this to POD Farm which imo is great. Line 6 should suggest people to "Spend all your money on a acoustic guitar cause clean airy sounds are all your gonna get with this product". I know not everyone plays metal or heavy driven music ,but seriously the clean low gain to high gain ratio amp sims on this product are like 14-2 . The ENGL sim and maybe the Dual Recto are probably the best they have for metal and shoot for the price of this unit, might as well save up for the Axe.
> 
> -1 L6 *shame*
> 
> Gus



Huh? 14-2?

If you can't get great high gain sounds out of a JCM800 or Uberschall, you're doing something waaaay wrong. Also, the Route 66, Twin Reverb, DR103, JTM, and even AC-30 will easily do some medium to hard rock tones with ease. Just because an amp's circuit (or in this case a model of it) isn't dripping with gain, doesn't mean they can't get heavy without some boosting and the right cab sim. A lot of the ultra-high gain beasts we use these days are based around the circuit of some of these lower gain amps.


----------



## Variant

I'm not actually planning on getting one as I've gone all in-box (giggity)... but if a Line 6 developer is trolling around here: Get your shit together and roll out some real demos of the thing that actually _*mean*_ something to the average buyer. Ditch the Variax, and get a generic Strat for the clean / bluesy sound, and an L.P. or something similar with hot pups for the heavy/rock sounds. Get someone who knows how to dial the tones in with respect to the style being demoed, get them the context of a mix, and have a little option on the applet for the listener to solo the tones out. This is your flagship product here, guys.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Variant said:


> I'm not actually planning on getting one as I've gone all in-box (giggity)... but if a Line 6 developer is trolling around here: Get your shit together and roll out some real demos of the thing that actually _*mean*_ something to the average buyer. Ditch the Variax, and get a generic Strat for the clean / bluesy sound, and an L.P. or something similar with hot pups for the heavy/rock sounds. Get someone who knows how to dial the tones in with respect to the style being demoed, get them the context of a mix, and have a little option on the applet for the listener to solo the tones out. This is your flagship product here, guys.




Totally agree man. Makes me want to drive the 10 min from my house to L6 HQ bust in and demo em myself!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Variant said:


> I'm not actually planning on getting one as I've gone all in-box (giggity)... but if a Line 6 developer is trolling around here: Get your shit together and roll out some real demos of the thing that actually _*mean*_ something to the average buyer. Ditch the Variax, and get a generic Strat for the clean / bluesy sound, and an L.P. or something similar with hot pups for the heavy/rock sounds. Get someone who knows how to dial the tones in with respect to the style being demoed, get them the context of a mix, and have a little option on the applet for the listener to solo the tones out. This is your flagship product here, guys.


----------



## Psychobuddy

Variant said:


> I'm not actually planning on getting one as I've gone all in-box (giggity)... but if a Line 6 developer is trolling around here: Get your shit together and roll out some real demos of the thing that actually _*mean*_ something to the average buyer. Ditch the Variax, and get a generic Strat for the clean / bluesy sound, and an L.P. or something similar with hot pups for the heavy/rock sounds. Get someone who knows how to dial the tones in with respect to the style being demoed, get them the context of a mix, and have a little option on the applet for the listener to solo the tones out. This is your flagship product here, guys.



It seems like I'm the third person to quote this...

But I quote for truth, let's have some demos that actually represent the genre that they are going for. The demos sounded pretty bad to me, I'd like to hear quality as I am seriously considering getting one...that is if it really turns out to be a "poor man's" Axe-Fx. Otherwise I'll just grab Pod Farm or an X3...

Semi Rant over/


----------



## metal_sam14

I wonder if the HD models will ever come to Pod Farm?


----------



## Gameboypdc

MaxOfMetal said:


> Huh? 14-2?



Well first of all I wanna state that I said "like 14-2" it was a ratio based on my opinion. I also said the ENGL and Recto are the best out of the 16 and that is where I made my 14-2 ratio.




MaxOfMetal said:


> If you can't get great high gain sounds out of a JCM800 or Uberschall, you're doing something waaaay wrong. Also, the Route 66, Twin Reverb, DR103, JTM, and even AC-30 will easily do some medium to hard rock tones with ease.



Yes I could dial in tone with the JSM800 and or the Uberschall, but I find myself having use EQ a lot more on those specific models than others for what I like to play. I have to do the same thing when I'm actually using those real amps in the studio and not amp sims.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Just because an amp's circuit (or in this case a model of it) isn't dripping with gain, doesn't mean they can't get heavy without some boosting and the right cab sim. A lot of the ultra-high gain beasts we use these days are based around the circuit of some of these lower gain amps.



I also want to point out that I normally don't need a lot of gain ,but certain amps imo use gain more efficiently than others. I am also aware that a lot of the "ultra-high gain beasts we use these days" are based on old circuits ,but that doesn't mean that the original model that had a influence on others will work for my needs.

Anyways I did my review and made my statement you don't have to agree with me and or understand. I'm aware that me and you don't see eye to eye on many things one of them being the floyd rose tremolo issue. It's all good lets just agree to disagree you made your point I made mine.

Cheers!
Gus


----------



## xCaptainx

will wait for a rack mounted version + more high gain amps, especially the line 6 big bottom, 5150/6505 amps (if they do them) 

I've got a Vetta + floorboard and it is great. Would only move to HD if it was rack mounted, and even then I cant be bothered getting a decent poweramp + rack cases, haha.


----------



## Spinedriver

I was flipping through the manuals and I'm surprised at the level of difference between the 400 & 500. They have the same amps & models but apparently, on the 400 you can only run 3 effects at the same time (1 drive, 1 mod & 1 delay). On the 500, there's 8 "fx blocks" that you can basically assign any effect anywhere in the chain.


----------



## Isan

Basically the 300 and 400 are jokes ... i am interested in the 500 though .... very interested


----------



## Krankguitarist

Yeah.

Call me a fanboy. I can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## ittoa666

Might have to switch out my ax3000 for one of these.


----------



## PnKnG

A first review is up  Problem: I don't speak any Portuguese, so I don't understand a fing thing.


----------



## jaco815

Some of the sound demos on the Line 6 page are decent. The Twin sounds like a Twin, the Mesa sounds like a Mesa, the Snozzberries taste like snozzberries, etc.

Most of the audio demos are laughable cheesy crap though. If I hear another demo that is some rehashed rock crap I am going to stab my eyes. I'd still be able to hear it, but I will be distracted by the pain in my eyes.


----------



## mrhankey87

I'm not impressed by the sound clips in Line6 page, at all.


----------



## meisterjager

They need to make a bean/rack.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Hopefully stores put this out so I get to try it, I can't imagine going back to line 6 but if it does what it says it would be a great *I can't afford an axe-fx right now* alternative.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Just got an e-mail from Line 6 telling me to come try the new Pod at the LA Amp show tomorrow and Sunday... shoot! I dunno if I can make it lol. While this would be cool, the real reason for me to go is to check out the Egnater Armageddon!


----------



## Krankguitarist

I bought one.

From sweetwater. Hopefully it'll be in stock in the next week or so.

I'll post a review after I've had a little time to spend with it.


----------



## Explorer

Krankguitarist said:


> I bought one. ...I'll post a review after I've had a little time to spend with it.



You mean a review after actually having one's hands on it? How can that possibly compare to all the endless speculation on the part of those who have never seen one in person?

Or...

Why waste the time to be well informed, when ignorance is spontaneous?

*laugh*

I look forward to actually hearing from someone who has played it. That's probably just me, though. *laugh*


----------



## Krankguitarist

^ worry not, I'm not a big fan of my x3. Lots of convenience factor, not a lot of "OMG AWESOMEZZZ"

I'm hoping this product will fill that gap. Not expecting. Cautiously optimistic.

At the very least, I'll have all the FX from the M13 that I loved so much back.


----------



## Guitarmiester

I'm really interested to check out the Line6 DT50. Hopefully the DT50 and HD's will hit store soon.


----------



## Kstring

So they didn't make a bean = LAME, im just going to grab a X3.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Explorer said:


> You mean a review after actually having one's hands on it? How can that possibly compare to all the endless speculation on the part of those who have never seen one in person?
> 
> Or...
> 
> Why waste the time to be well informed, when ignorance is spontaneous?
> 
> *laugh*
> 
> I look forward to actually hearing from someone who has played it. That's probably just me, though. *laugh*


----------



## cyril v

I just found this link from the sneap forum... Here are some POD HD500 clips that Chris Beaver was kind enough to shell out for the people dying to actually hear the unit under non-shitty conditions (i.e. anything Line 6 has put up thus far).

Here's his post...
My Pod HD500 clips - The Gear Page

And here are the clips... 
Music page of chris beaver - MP3 music page on SoundClick

Please take note that those are all from default settings according to the guy that posted it, and he has a mini-review on the link as well.


----------



## silentrage

Not impressed.


----------



## JamesM

I hope this isn't THAT awesome. Recently got a GSP1101... 


Further yet, I haven't been able to get a djent tone that the Engl Powerball sim on that would offer... I really need a rack format though. Eh. I haven't updated my GSP in while, so maybe I'll end up being surprised. Gotta get a USB cable though...


----------



## Isan

silentrage said:


> Not impressed.



remember all default settings sound like ass


----------



## Holy Katana

That 65 Clean Blackface clip sounded nice. Why do all of the clips sound so low-quality, though? It sounds like the models themselves are rather nice-sounding, it's just that they're using a Variax and shitty audio quality.

EDIT: Actually, it sounds like most of the clean and low-gain clips sound pretty good.


----------



## poopyalligator

MaxOfMetal said:


> * Awaits the endless berating of tone without considering how shitty L6 clips are, and they used a Variax ugh):.*



Hahaha it is so true! For some reason Line 6 has a bad habit of putting bad sound clips on their page. I honestly think that once you get comfortable with working with line 6 stuff and tweeking it a bit here and there you can get some great tones out of them. To add on that they use the variax guitar which is pretty crappy lol.


----------



## cardinal

Quickly browsed through the manual. I dig that the JCM800 looks to be "not-rodded" (not hot-rodded). But, doesn't look like it does dual tones?

EDIT: read too quickly. The HD500 says it can run up to 8 FXs and 2 amps.


----------



## Holy Katana

Here's another demo; it sounds a lot better, in my opinion. The lack of Variax seems to make a big difference.


----------



## Isan

Holy Katana said:


> Here's another demo; it sounds a lot better, in my opinion. The lack of Variax seems to make a big difference.



that sounds HOT


----------



## PnKnG

So...just placed my order at Thomann.de for a HD500. As soon as they gotthem in they will ship.
Look forward to a small review once I got mine and played around with it a bit and some clips in combination with 8 strings. Lets see how wellit can handle that.


----------



## cyril v

Heres some links to a few more demo's I stumbled across from the same thread I linked to earlier, but from a different guy (HKR2007)

Dual Rec. - http://rapidshare.com/files/422882870/Recto_POD_HD500.mp3?bin=1
Bogner Uberschall - http://rs289l33.rapidshare.com/files/422891264/Bogner__berschall_POD_HD500.mp3
Highwatt 100 - http://rs252tl3.rapidshare.com/files/422961797/Hiwatt_Tube_Driver_POD_HD500.mp3
Engl Fireball - http://rs61l33.rapidshare.com/files/422600856/ENGL_PODHD500.mp3

I like.


----------



## jaretthale78

cyril v said:


> Heres some links to a few more demo's I stumbled across from the same thread I linked to earlier, but from a different guy (HKR2007)
> 
> Dual Rec. - http://rapidshare.com/files/422882870/Recto_POD_HD500.mp3?bin=1
> Bogner Uberschall - http://rs289l33.rapidshare.com/files/422891264/Bogner__berschall_POD_HD500.mp3
> Highwatt 100 - http://rs252tl3.rapidshare.com/files/422961797/Hiwatt_Tube_Driver_POD_HD500.mp3
> Engl Fireball - http://rs61l33.rapidshare.com/files/422600856/ENGL_PODHD500.mp3
> 
> I like.


woah, that shit sounds monsterous


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Good to know it still has that lovely line 6 gain fizz / hiss that I sold my line 6 because of xD


----------



## jaretthale78

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Good to know it still has that lovely line 6 gain fizz / hiss that I sold my line 6 because of xD


your line 6 had line 6 gain fizz hiss?


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

It all sounds pretty terrible to me. Even the "good" clips.


----------



## cyril v

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Good to know it still has that lovely line 6 gain fizz / hiss that I sold my line 6 because of xD



lo-pass filter?



xtrustisyoursx said:


> It all sounds pretty terrible to me. Even the "good" clips.



sounds like there is a decent amount of improvement on the high-gain tones over the previous pod, and I think the cleans sound pretty good. good enough for me for practice and such.


----------



## getaway_fromme

Dude, that looks JUST like a freakin X3....They STILL basically just repackaged their old shit... They couldn't even make it look different. -1


----------



## silentrage

Sounds pretty decent to me, not as good as the AFX but if people have had more time to dial it in we should expect better quality clips, right?


----------



## Krankguitarist

*under getaway_fromme*^ Books, by their cover, must be judged, eh?

How different, exactly, do you believe it *should* look? Would it sound better with a different paint job?

Anyways, one thing sticks out to me: it seems like all the Recto clips I've heard thus far have been mid-cut and gain-dimed to hell. I have a roadster. I know that my roadster sounds like shit when I mid-cut and gain-dime it to hell. This is no damning factor for me.

Anywho, I thought that the ENGL clip there sounded like it held some potential. I'll just have to wait and see, when I get mine in the mail.


----------



## getaway_fromme

Krankguitarist said:


> *under getaway_fromme*^ Books, by their cover, must be judged, eh?
> 
> How different, exactly, do you believe it *should* look? Would it sound better with a different paint job?



Duh.....Or else we would get bored of having the same boring looking crap. And it may have the potential of sounding better than the X3, don't get me wrong, but it mostly just looks (outside AND software interface) like an X3 pro. It sounds pretty similar as well. That's not a bad thing. I like my X3, but this doesn't exactly look like a new product, sans the I/O, catch my drift?


----------



## signalgrey

getaway_fromme said:


> Duh.....Or else we would get bored of having the same boring looking crap. And it may have the potential of sounding better than the X3, don't get me wrong, but it mostly just looks (outside AND software interface) like an X3 pro. It sounds pretty similar as well. That's not a bad thing. I like my X3, but this doesn't exactly look like a new product, sans the I/O, catch my drift?



You should email fender, marshall, gibson, esp, schecter and ibanez and let them know how you feel. They keep putting out that same damned strat and tele shape and Fender and Marshall always make their amps look the same or sometimes even sound the same with varying options.

Do you realize how many people would give Line 6 a huge amount of shit if they ditched they niche they had carved out for themselves thus far? Physically and tonally?

And tell me what is wrong with how they organized their boards? i think they are quite well laid out.

Furthermore, thats like complaining all rack gear looks the same or the Line 6 bean looks too much like....a bean.


----------



## getaway_fromme

signalgrey said:


> You should email fender, marshall, gibson, esp, schecter and ibanez and let them know how you feel. They keep putting out that same damned strat and tele shape and Fender and Marshall always make their amps look the same or sometimes even sound the same with varying options.
> 
> Do you realize how many people would give Line 6 a huge amount of shit if they ditched they niche they had carved out for themselves thus far? Physically and tonally?
> 
> And tell me what is wrong with how they organized their boards? i think they are quite well laid out.
> 
> Furthermore, thats like complaining all rack gear looks the same or the Line 6 bean looks too much like....a bean.



I see your point to a degree, but I never mentioned that I don't like how the board was organized, so you're just pontificating for no good reason...

Even in their niche, I would like the next Product to stick out from the previous, of which, this one does not at all. So please step down from your soapbox.


----------



## Randy

Line 6 h8


----------



## getaway_fromme

Not hating, only criticizing.


----------



## cyril v

> Even in their niche, I would like the next Product to stick out from the previous, of which, this one does not at all. So please step down from your soapbox.



So, "basically" gibson, fender, marshall, ibanez, engl, macintosh, (any brand in any area I guess) etc etc should ditch all of their signature design elements and just start fresh with every new product or else it's "_repackaged old shit -1_"? Is that what you're saying? There is a bit of reasoning behind reusing design elements, I'm guessing you already know this though.. a little something called brand recognition. 

/confused.


----------



## getaway_fromme

Yup, there's a reason, but we're not talking about something relatively "artistic" like a guitar, which is relished for being Vintage etc. Basically more as a work of art than a pedal IMO. We're talking about digital, which is only good for how much CPU and memory it has to run presets and so forth. In comparison, the electric guitar hasn't REALLY changed all that much compared to amp modeling. They are not the same thing. And yes, in comparison, the newest Mac laptop would have to be a great deal faster than it's precessor to warrant it's MSRP....and they generally look a great deal "cooler" than the previous. Oh, and when I say shit, it means stuff. Calm down.


----------



## Ishan

I honestly don't f***ing care how it looks as long as it sounds good. Waiting for this, if it sounds as good as I hope it'll be perfect for my starting project


----------



## Krankguitarist

Yeah.

All this talk about looks is just about at the bottom of the barrel of the pettiest of gripes. Only people who are looking for your floorboard will see your floorboard when you perform. Read: other guitarists.

Want something that's got a new layout and lots of flashy color ooh shiny lights? Take a look at the M13.


----------



## PnKnG

Here is another demo/soundclip:



This sounds actually really good.


----------



## InAbsentia_

PnKnG said:


> Here is another demo/soundclip:
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds actually really good.




What I'm noticing in each clip of the HD is the picking response/nuances of each amp which I really haven't noticed in a modeller before. When people play with light picking it really comes through as light picking, and not just a lower volume version of a hard pick. That's really nice.


----------



## MF_Kitten

i clicked the link, got excited because they have an international contest, then got pissed because they have everything but Norway on the list. FFFUUUUUUU!

i really want the 500 though, just because it´s better than twhat i´ve already got. but then again, i would rather just save up for an axe-fx


----------



## PnKnG

MF_Kitten said:


> i clicked the link, got excited because they have an international contest, then got pissed because they have everything but Norway on the list. FFFUUUUUUU!
> 
> i really want the 500 though, just because it´s better than twhat i´ve already got. but then again, i would rather just save up for an axe-fx



Same here. Still ordered one from Thomann just to try it out. In case I don't like it I can always send it back that way.

There is also a contest at Andertons Music:  (its the same guy that work together with Rob Chappers) Try your luck there since its open to everyone.


----------



## Rev2010

Krankguitarist said:


> Want something that's got a new layout and lots of flashy color ooh shiny lights? Take a look at the M13.



^^^ This right here. They do have a model that is different in layout and appearance than all their other units. But guys please don't get this thread locked arguing about it's appearance. I'm still rather curious about this unit and look forward to these sound/vid posts you guys are linking, thanks for that 

On another note... as I mentioned earlier this unit doesn't have the ability to continue reverb/delay tails when switching presets, it can only do it when turning off the effect in the same patch. For me this is a deal breaker since the one thing that has always bothered me most about effect units in the past is that abrupt cutoff switchover to a new patch. My Boss GT-8 and now GT-10 carries over the decay. Does this not matter to anyone else? I can't see why such a supposedly powerful unit would omit this feature which has become so common in today's effect units.


Rev.


----------



## getaway_fromme

All pointless b*tching aside, the presets sound OK going through a real amp. Maybe the Line 6 demos on their site are recorded direct? But lack of spillover...tsk tsk.


----------



## Randy

Looks like somebody else on here scored one of these. Stay tuned:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-and-equipment/133012-so-i-bought-a-hd300.html#post2165616


----------



## MaxOfMetal

getaway_fromme said:


> All pointless b*tching aside, the presets sound OK going through a real amp. Maybe the Line 6 demos on their site are recorded direct? But lack of spillover...tsk tsk.



The onsite demos suffer from three things from which Line 6 is infamous for:

1) They used a Variax, not a real guitar. The Variax is a cool modeling device, but it's not perfect.
2) They got some random guitarist guy who really isn't adept at programming patches based on generas. 
3) They recorded direct. 

As far as I know, Line 6 has done this since they began putting demos up on their site.


----------



## getaway_fromme

MaxOfMetal said:


> The onsite demos suffer from three things from which Line 6 is infamous for:
> 
> 1) They used a Variax, not a real guitar. The Variax is a cool modeling device, but it's not perfect.
> 2) They got some random guitarist guy who really isn't adept at programming patches based on generas.
> 3) They recorded direct.
> 
> As far as I know, Line 6 has done this since they began putting demos up on their site.



You'd think they would use some really good equipment to try and make them sound their best!


----------



## Krankguitarist

Rev2010 said:


> On another note... as I mentioned earlier this unit doesn't have the ability to continue reverb/delay tails when switching presets, it can only do it when turning off the effect in the same patch. For me this is a deal breaker since the one thing that has always bothered me most about effect units in the past is that abrupt cutoff switchover to a new patch. My Boss GT-8 and now GT-10 carries over the decay. Does this not matter to anyone else? I can't see why such a supposedly powerful unit would omit this feature which has become so common in today's effect units.



I hear the gripes here, a lack of spillover can make for a pretty abrupt change when swapping patches. I know that the M13 couldn't do that when changing scenes either.

The reason given in that instance was that the M13 lacked the processing power necessary to handle trails while keeping acceptable latency between scene changes. I can only imagine this is the case with the HD as well, seeing as how (according to l6, off their forums) a single amp model takes up about 25-30% of the entire unit's processing power. Some of their delays and reverbs are pretty DSP hungry as well...it's not unsurprising to me that the HD series wouldn't support this feature.

Now, that brings about the question: why can the boss units do trails? Damned if I know. Maybe maybe they've got more DSP headroom on their units...this doesn't have to mean that their boards have more DSP power, it could just mean that their models aren't as DSP hungry. For all I know, the boss and line 6 models could be using the same DSP chips. That wouldn't surprise me either.

Line 6 does have a feature request page on their site, though, it may be worthwhile to submit a request there. It might have to come at a compromise, though. The dudes at L6 might be able to answer your question a bit more in-depth on their support forums as well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

getaway_fromme said:


> You'd think they would use some really good equipment to try and make them sound their best!



One would think right?


----------



## Randy

With my experience working with companies like this, there's probably very little coordination between the people who engineered/developed the thing and the people who organized making he videos/clips/website. Chances are the development team are somewhere cringing at the sound of those demo clips even worse than we are.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

You're probably right Randy. 

On that same token, I wonder how much time they gave the demo guitarist to actually set up the unit.


----------



## Randy

PnKnG said:


> Here is another demo/soundclip:
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds actually really good.




Also, this clip has me intrigued.


----------



## Variant

Ola has one on the way as well... if anyone can put the HD in a good light, that dude can. 







PnKnG said:


> Here is another demo/soundclip:
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds actually really good.




 Wow... I say again, that JCM800 model is _*so*_ well done. Seriously, that could be straight off any Satch album. I'd love to hear a demo of it gritted up with a RAT boost model doing some grind.


----------



## kherman

Saw these on anther forum.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI__X8JNxLU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=543Zpy2PgEE&feature=related


----------



## Rev2010

Krankguitarist said:


> Now, that brings about the question: why can the boss units do trails? Damned if I know. Maybe maybe they've got more DSP headroom on their units...this doesn't have to mean that their boards have more DSP power, it could just mean that their models aren't as DSP hungry.



Thanks for addressing my post, I'd been quite astonished that only one other person seemed to care about this point. In regard to your comment, I don't think it's a DSP issue as much. I know some Digitech units from years back had this ability. If it were because of the models then I'd think they'd at least say the feature isn't available when using amp models, because I wouldn't mind in that case. I'm only using the unit for effects since I have a Mesa Triple Rec, and if I used it for recording direct it wouldn't matter since I record each part as a separate track. So I always just let the part decay naturally anyway before stopping the recording and beginning the next part as another track. But for live use that abrupt cutoff of sound decay would sound like ass - very unnatural. You'd think in today's age they would make sure to address these things.

Just like I can't understand how so many units today have such tiny memory banks. Some units only have 50 user presets... why with memory being sooo cheap!? If I have 20 songs and some have 3-4 effect parts then that isn't enough. No one want to tap dance turning on and off 2-3 effects at a time, so most of us simply switch patches to only have to deal with one pedal press. I still don't know why not a single company has incorporated a patch change sequence programmability. This way, I could have a song with several preset changes that I could cycle through from beginning to end with only one pedal press each time. Instead I have to tap dance to move to a different bank and press a pedal to select the preset. I know this can be done with rack mounted units with a midi pedal board but fuck... why not with an all in one floorboard unit!? Ugh. These companies really need to hire REAL users to guide them to making the best products.


Rev.


----------



## Andii

^the above clips definitely sound decent

What is wrong with the people at line6? It's like they try their hardest to make their demos sound as bad as possible.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Rev2010 said:


> These companies really need to hire REAL users to guide them to making the best products.
> Rev.


----------



## Rev2010

OK, important here... turns out I was wrong about the GT-10 and it's effect spillover. I did a test just now and found it wasn't carrying over my delay tails. It was carrying my reverb between two patches (without delay), but when I tried to go from a delay patch to a clean patch it cutoff the tail. Rather annoyed I went back to the manual and noticed the small print that says for effects to carry over two things must be met:

1. The effect chain has to be the same
2. The delay timing must be the same

So WTF is the point of that!?? I'm so sick of companies dicking us around with claims and subprint. How hard is it to really make a fucking delay continue to echo out when a preset changes? I know it's not THAT hard.

Meh, gonna return the GT-8 then and go with the HD500, might be more fun having 8 FX blocks that can be any effect, chaining several of the same effect in a row, like delays, can provide some interesting ambient textures.


Rev.


----------



## Krankguitarist

It may seem like a pretty small little feature to ask for, but behind the scenes things are a little more complicated than that. Every time a patch is changed the unit has to dump all the loaded models and load the new models...and while in recent years they've gotten that switching to be pretty damn fast, it's still not completely instantaneous. 

Things used to be a lot worse...I have a first generation flextone that audibly drops out in a big way when I switch patches on it. 

It seems like DSP just isn't *there* yet in these units, at least, not without making compromises. It's something of a pain in the ass, but it certainly isn't something that, with a little planning, a person can't work around. 

That being said, I wonder if the Axe-FX carries delay/verb tails when changing patches? Any owners out there that could chime in?


----------



## Rev2010

Not sure if the Axe FX does it but it's not all that complicated at all, all the unit needs is a a buffer so to speak. As for "models", well I'm not using any. I'm just using effects only so the switch shouldn't require a ton of modeling calculations, not that most of these units really have lots of calculations anyway for models.

Let me put it like this... my $280 (at the time I bought it many many months ago) Intel Core i7 920 processor can handle more than I could possibly throw at it (and I have an electronic project that I use tons of VSTi synths and effects). I know I know, it's a sole processor, but point is I used VST effects when I had a 400mhz processor so there's no excuse for these unit's not being able to simply carry over one patch's delay/reverb over to another.


Rev.


----------



## cyril v

Hit them up and request the feature... I assume if enough people ask, maybe they'll eventually take the hint.

Line 6


----------



## Rev2010

Done, I've send them a "New feature suggestion" and also enquired about the lack of the feature for such an "advanced" unit.


Rev.


----------



## Holy Katana

InAbsentia_ said:


> What I'm noticing in each clip of the HD is the picking response/nuances of each amp which I really haven't noticed in a modeller before. When people play with light picking it really comes through as light picking, and not just a lower volume version of a hard pick. That's really nice.


I think my Vox Valvetronix does that response very well. I've never owned a tube amp, but I've played through at least a dozen, and that dynamic thing is very well done in the Valvetronix. It's a shame that the high-gain models aren't as good as the low-gain ones, though. I've heard they've made them better in the newer versions, but I've never played them, so I can't say how they are.

It's cool that they've done it on a fully solid-state modeler, though.

I'm torn between getting one of these and a Blackstar HT-5.


----------



## signalgrey

brilliant neg repping job thanks.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

signalgrey said:


> brilliant neg repping job thanks.



Got a problem with rep PM one of us, don't just make a pointless post about it.


----------



## Rev2010

Rev2010 said:


> OK, important here... turns out I was wrong about the GT-10 and it's effect spillover. I did a test just now and found it wasn't carrying over my delay tails.



Wanted to add an update on this, not trying to go off topic as I think it's still relevant being we were discussing the effect spillover thing. I found out quite by accident watching a YouTube vid a kickass way around the spillover with the GT-10. All I need to do is put the effects on Channel 1 and simply switch to Channel 2 (which can have different effects or just be clean) and the effects will continue to decay. I've tested it and it works flawlessly, no dropout or click or anything... smooth as butter.

It's still not the same as switching presets but it's still a viable way to go from one sound to another and keep the decay's going. The cool thing about the HD500 is you can assign *one* footswitch to do two functions such as turn off both delay and reverb. I haven't checked it out yet but I think the GT-10 can only control one parameter per pedal. But still, switching to another channel means I can go from a sound with 5 FX (for example) to none with one pedal press and keep the tails decaying. Pretty kickass nonetheless. Shit, I kind of want both... keep my GT-10 AND get the HD500. Just might be weird juggling two units.


Rev.


----------



## silentrage

http://rapidshare.com/files/423173373/Satchfile_POD_HD500.mp3?bin=1 just in case anyone missed this, it's a uberschall + uberkab solo clip.


----------



## TMM

Checked out that clip, & the clips on Line-6's site... sounds just like a PODxt / PODx3 to me. I should say, I've heard the xt & x3 sound as good... maybe with more post processing than this clip took, but still, seems like no huge improvement (again).


----------



## silentrage

Really? I thought it sounded way better than what I remembered the X3 sounded like... 
But that was a long time ago so...


----------



## cyril v

New demo's... so much win.




I need to try one of these out asap, unfortunately no place I've called (guitar center, zzounds, americanmusical, musiciansfriend, etcetc)... none of them have a clue wtf the pod HD is apparently.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Sounds fookin' ubor - I need to sell my spare....lung?!?!?!


----------



## Psychobuddy

Oh shit. I'm sold, thanks for posting.

Now to track one down.


----------



## Randy

...soooo tempting....


----------



## Isan

Randy said:


> ...soooo tempting....



it is between this and black star ht5
]


----------



## Ostia Man

sounds way more realistic than any other pod i've heard 
does it still have that small gap of silence when changing presets? thats really anoyng, and its the reason I didnt get an x3.
it doesnt have spill over delays so thats sad


----------



## Isan

no gap


----------



## Andromalia

> Let me put it like this... my $280 (at the time I bought it many many months ago) Intel Core i7 920 processor can handle more than I could possibly throw at it (and I have an electronic project that I use tons of VSTi synths and effects). I know I know, it's a sole processor, but point is I used VST effects when I had a 400mhz processor so there's no excuse for these unit's not being able to simply carry over one patch's delay/reverb over to another.


Well, it's not a matter of processing power, it's a matter of cache memory. Fast access cache memory (well, fast memory period) is hideously expensive, and just adding more creates other problems (basically it's no use having a polished highway if there's only one lane, but if you have 4 lanes and the commuter has only 1....traffic jam)

Calculating the amp emulation isn't the issue. Storing all that data someplace else while the patch is being changed is. Keeping in mind power consumption follows: overclocking your RAM often necessitates increasing the voltage, which in turn increases heat, which in turn result in need for additional cooling...which must be powered. If you want to keep stuff reasonably sized and priced, you'll have limitations.


----------



## Ostia Man

Andromalia said:


> Well, it's not a matter of processing power, it's a matter of cache memory. Fast access cache memory (well, fast memory period) is hideously expensive, and just adding more creates other problems (basically it's no use having a polished highway if there's only one lane, but if you have 4 lanes and the commuter has only 1....traffic jam)
> 
> Calculating the amp emulation isn't the issue. Storing all that data someplace else while the patch is being changed is. Keeping in mind power consumption follows: overclocking your RAM often necessitates increasing the voltage, which in turn increases heat, which in turn result in need for additional cooling...which must be powered. If you want to keep stuff reasonably sized and priced, you'll have limitations.



my 1997 boss gt-5 can do the delay/reverb spill overs.....
$125 on ebay.....


----------



## xCaptainx

I've ready on another forum from line 6 that to have the delay/FX continue after changing patches, you'd have to have a sepeterate/dual processor. And given the hardware costs, for such a small need, it is REALLY needed? 

I've got a Vetta and use delay on a variety of tracks for lead and ambient outro parts. 

I switch from my main rhythm patch to my lead patch. I don't care if the delay doesnt cross over when I change, for me it's no different to turning my modtone delay pedal on and off with my previous non digital setup. And surely if I was so concerned about that, I could just put a delay setting on my initial patch and turn that on and off individually using my floorboard? 

I mean seriously, if all the people butthurt about it not being featured, is it something that you would even be concerned about? I have a lead setting and play in a loud, technical death metal band. Live, if I switch back to my rhythm, I'm not THAT worried about delay decay or whatever. And it wont be a problem when recording cause I wont have to switch patches. 

/rant


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Ostia Man said:


> my 1997 boss gt-5 can do the delay/reverb spill overs.....
> $125 on ebay.....



Though, does that GT-5 have the capability to run as many effects with the same level of quality as these new PODs? 

If so, then stick with it, as it's a much better deal.


----------



## Variant

Historically, Line 6's standpoint on spillover has been _*"Set up two tones, toggle back and forth"*_.  I suppose that can work in some instances.


----------



## Rev2010

Andromalia said:


> Well, it's not a matter of processing power, it's a matter of cache memory.



If you recheck my posts you'll see I said just that, it's not a matter of DSP but more of a buffer 

@xCaptainx: you might not give a shit about spillover but I do. I listen back to my old four track tapes during the days when most people weren't yet using computers and it sounds like utter shit when the patch abruptly changes killing the spillover. Of course it doesn't matter for recording these days as we all multitrack on the PC, but I still prefer that nice professional sound for live use. You may not care and it might not matter for your music but it matters for me. Of course anyone can live without it, but why should we have to with today's technological advancements? It's 2010 man, I had some Digitech units many years back that did this.


Rev.


----------



## Empryrean

Wow I'm impressed holyshit I might as well start savin up for this thing


----------



## xCaptainx

Heheh sorry for saying exactly what you said, but in different words. I'm not too up to speed with computer lingo. 

I guess my opinion is formed simply due to the way I use my Vetta

I have four tracks for my band, all using identical 'amp' settings, each patch has slightly different effects based on the need

Patch one is rhythm + wah for general playing and a wah solo I do 
patch two is lead - exactly the same as patch one but with delay and reverb
patch three is rhythm + whammy. I have a whammy riff in one song
Patch four is clean guitar up front with a slight mix of a distorted amp with rotary/delay, for a weird ambient outro. The intro to this is a straight cut/pedal stomp and it's the end of the song, so I let it decay naturally. 

I guess I have never noticed any 'spillover' issues because when I do make changes, the changes are extremely minimal. I don't have any 'clean with lots of effects going into a heavy distorted' section, where the 'obvious pedal stomp/patch change sound' would be noticable. Funnily enough I had originally set up my lead/whammy sections with different amps, but sounded much too different in a 'hey look at me I have a Vetta wow I'm so cool' kind of way, haha. I prefer to have one voicing throughout our set so it sounds like I have an amp and MY sound, not 48, hehe.


----------



## Ostia Man

MaxOfMetal said:


> Though, does that GT-5 have the capability to run as many effects with the same level of quality as these new PODs?
> 
> If so, then stick with it, as it's a much better deal.


It does not, and it doesn't sound very "real" thats why I need a new multi fx 



xCaptainx said:


> I've ready on another forum from line 6 that to have the delay/FX continue after changing patches, you'd have to have a sepeterate/dual processor. And given the hardware costs, for such a small need, it is REALLY needed?
> 
> I've got a Vetta and use delay on a variety of tracks for lead and ambient outro parts.
> 
> I switch from my main rhythm patch to my lead patch. I don't care if the delay doesnt cross over when I change, for me it's no different to turning my modtone delay pedal on and off with my previous non digital setup. And surely if I was so concerned about that, I could just put a delay setting on my initial patch and turn that on and off individually using my floorboard?
> 
> I mean seriously, if all the people butthurt about it not being featured, is it something that you would even be concerned about? I have a lead setting and play in a loud, technical death metal band. Live, if I switch back to my rhythm, I'm not THAT worried about delay decay or whatever. And it wont be a problem when recording cause I wont have to switch patches.
> 
> /rant



I'm the only guitar player in my band, and I use that feature in a lot of songs, Its a really nice and natural sounding fx.

Can I put a delay in the fx loop and turn it on just for the spill overs?
in theory the repeats should go to the next patch, I think


----------



## Holy Katana

cyril v said:


> New demo's... so much win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to try one of these out asap, unfortunately no place I've called (guitar center, zzounds, americanmusical, musiciansfriend, etcetc)... none of them have a clue wtf the pod HD is apparently.



Yeah, for some bizarre reason, it's not out in the US yet. Why did Europe get it first? Line 6 is an American company.



Isan said:


> it is between this and black star ht5
> ]


Same here, dude. It's a tough choice.


----------



## Rev2010

Holy Katana said:


> Yeah, for some bizarre reason, it's not out in the US yet. Why did Europe get it first? Line 6 is an American company



My guess is because it's probably made in Asia they were able to distribute quicker to Europe and get the hype building for it's arrival here. Could also be some extra import/export kinda red tape that they have to sort first for sale here in the US... but I think my first guess is the more likely.


Rev.


----------



## cyril v

This shit is getting weird..

the POD HD was listed on sweetwater.com and amazon.com, and now both of those listings have been pulled. They also put it up yesterday at samash.com, but I talked to them on the phone and they aren't expecting their actual shipment for 2-3 weeks or at least thats what they told me.

And last but not least, it is now up at Guitar Center with a october 10th release date, which isn't really comforting because sweetwater had a Oct 8th releasepreorder date on their page up until the 7th.


----------



## Rev2010

Yeah I noticed Sweetwater pulled it, didn't know Amazon did too. Definitely strange. Looks like we all got some more waiting unless GC really gets them in.


Rev.


----------



## Krankguitarist

Yup, pretty weird.

Just noticed the Sweetwater thing last night, but it's back up now.

They've got this message on their site about the 500:



> We've begun receiving new POD HD500s and are filling pre-orders. This particular model has proven to be a runaway hit, so pre-orders are coming in faster than our POD HD500 shipments - please make sure we have your pre-order as early as possible so we can reserve the best possible place in line.



Looks like they've got plenty of the 400's, though.

Made my pre-order on october 1st, crossing my fingers that was soon enough for the first shipment.


----------



## cyril v

thanks for the info bro,
if anyone is still looking to get one, americanmusical just added them, and instock.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Rev2010 said:


> Yeah I noticed Sweetwater pulled it, didn't know Amazon did too. Definitely strange. Looks like we all got some more waiting unless GC really gets them in.
> 
> 
> Rev.



When it comes to stuff other than media, Amazon lists products being sold by affiliates. Chances are the POD HDs listed on there were from a seller who had to pull them similar to Sweetwater.


----------



## Andii

Shop Line 6 POD HD | Musician's Friend


----------



## Krankguitarist

No shipping confirmation for me today.

Can't imagine that I'll get one over the weekend. Crossing my fingers for the 11th.


----------



## Holy Katana

I'd better decide soon, then, since I definitely want the HD500 if I'm getting one.


----------



## JohnDillingerJr

My should be here next week.
When I get it, I'll do some clips/demos for you guys.


----------



## cyril v

Heres some new clips from Ola, killing it with the HD300!

POD HD300 short clips. - Ultimate Metal Forum


----------



## Andromalia

Honestly for now I'm not convinced. :/


----------



## ShadyDavey

I'm more convinced the more I hear patches that were user tweaked - especially with that Ola chap adding other impulses which really bought the sounds to life.


----------



## Prydogga

Those clips don't sound bad with the impulses.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

My store got a couple in this week, so I tried out one of the 500s for a little bit today...can't say I was terribly impressed. Putting a Tube Screamer model in front of the amp model helped, but none of the models did it for me in terms of high-gain.

Played through a Tech 21 Power Engine 1x12.


----------



## Acme

I'm actually wondering which one should I purchase. This or a VOX Tonelab.


----------



## loktide

the pod HD doesn't sound bad at all, imo. the cab sims sound far superior on the axefx, though. you can notice that on the second vid where he's using an external cab IR and bypassing the pod's cab.


edit: i failed at embedding the vids  does anybody care to help me out?
edit2: vid links fixed thx to mesh


----------



## splinter8451

Damn man the Recto and Uber models are almost identical. I do like the Axes Powerball model more then the Fireball on the HD.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I still don't get why everyone is dead set on comparing stuff like the POD HDs and GSP1101s to the AxeFx. They're completely different products in different leagues, with different goals in mind.


----------



## loktide

MaxOfMetal said:


> I still don't get why everyone is dead set on comparing stuff like the POD HDs and GSP1101s to the AxeFx. They're completely different products in different leagues, with different goals in mind.



well, if one's mostly interested in getting the a good direct recording metal sound, i think it's a valid comparison.

it is just a small and very narrow-sighted comparison of what these units have to offer, i agree. but getting a good hi-gain tone from these units is the main concern for many people in this forum (including me)


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I didn't like the sound of either  I guess I just don't like how buddy dials his shit


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I guess what I'm saying is, why not just look at the POD HD by itself inside a high gain context, not being compared to another unit. I just don't see the point of adding a benchmark to something that can be evaluated on its own without a comparison. 

I also think a much closer comparison would be to the GSP1101 or even past POD products which are the direct "competition" for this new device.


----------



## loktide

MaxOfMetal said:


> I guess what I'm saying is, why not just look at the POD HD by itself inside a high gain context, not being compared to another unit. I just don't see the point of adding a benchmark to something that can be evaluated on its own without a comparison.
> 
> I also think a much closer comparison would be to the GSP1101 or even past POD products which are the direct "competition" for this new device.



i see your point. i just wanted to share these vids since i thought they might be of interest for some of us metal heads here


----------



## Deadnightshade

MaxOfMetal said:


> They're completely different products in different leagues, with different goals in mind.




Exactly that...In the end of the day,you can't compare the 350 dollar POD HD to the 2000 dollar axe fx!Would you dare to compare two guitars with the same price ratio???Well maybe everyone was expecting a new axe fx at the fraction of a price,which apparently cannot be,no matter how many $$$$ more than fractal line 6 can invest into development..My two cents..


IMO the POD HD is two steps forward,especially in the clean/mid-gain models from the demos i've heard,but it's just half step forward in the higher gain models.But the price is almost the same so nothing's wrong with that.

It's just a shame they didn't take into consideration that that was a good chance to apply impulse response technology to make cab sims more realistic.Well it doesn't matter for the recording guitarist,and for practicing or live situations you can always just bypass the cab modeling when playing through a real cab (and users say it works perfect that way up to now).It's just you lose the ability to go absolutely direct in live situation and have a realistic simulation.And that's where the price tag comes again


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Deadnightshade said:


> Exactly that...In the end of the day,you can't compare the 350 dollar POD HD to the 2000 dollar axe fx!Would you dare to compare two guitars with the same price ratio???Well maybe everyone was expecting a new axe fx at the fraction of a price,which apparently cannot be,no matter how many $$$$ more than fractal line 6 can invest into development..My two cents..



It all started with that thread awhile back, that was titles "Line 6's Answer To The AxeFx" a notion that was plainly wrong, as it was later found out, via statements made by Line 6 employees that the new POD HD range was in NO WAY being designed as a competitor for the AxeFx. In fact, the only thing that even hinted at that was an *unsubstantiated* rumor that Line 6 had an AxeFx to use when trying to hone in sounds. 

Folks like cheap stuff on this forum (Who doesn't? ), so when these were revealed and the AxeFx was being mentioned left and right (for no apparent reason) everyone really got their hopes up.......or just bashed the unit unendingly. 

It's another Line 6 product with some improvements, so it'll probably be more than enough for 90% of those out there looking for a cheap, good sounding all in one modeler/effects unit.


----------



## djpharoah

Video links fixed


----------



## setsuna7

MaxOfMetal said:


> It all started with that thread awhile back, that was titles "Line 6's Answer To The AxeFx" a notion that was plainly wrong, as it was later found out, via statements made by Line 6 employees that the new POD HD range was in NO WAY being designed as a competitor for the AxeFx. In fact, the only thing that even hinted at that was an *unsubstantiated* rumor that Line 6 had an AxeFx to use when trying to hone in sounds.
> 
> Folks like cheap stuff on this forum (Who doesn't? ), so when these were revealed and the AxeFx was being mentioned left and right (for no apparent reason) everyone really got their hopes up.......or just bashed the unit unendingly.
> 
> It's another Line 6 product with some improvements, so it'll probably be more than enough for 90% of those out there looking for a cheap, good sounding all in one modeler/effects unit.



You couldn't be more right!!!
+1 for Max the wise!!!


----------



## technomancer

MaxOfMetal said:


> I still don't get why everyone is dead set on comparing stuff like the POD HDs and GSP1101s to the AxeFx. They're completely different products in different leagues, with different goals in mind.



It's simple, the people buying the cheaper units want to go, "Oh this sounds just as good as the Axe." It makes them feel better about what they bought. The REALLY funny ones are the guys that bought something else and raved about how good it was and how the Axe isn't really better, then later bought the Axe because it's a better unit 

Personally I don't get the need to compare the stuff either. If the Pod or GSP do what you need / want then cool, if not save up and get the Axe


----------



## MaxOfMetal

technomancer said:


> It's simple, the people buying the cheaper units want to go, "Oh this sounds just as good as the Axe." It makes them feel better about what they bought. The REALLY funny ones are the guys that bought something else and raved about how good it was and how the Axe isn't really better, then later bought the Axe because it's a better unit


----------



## TomAwesome

I like the Fireball model.


----------



## Andromalia

technomancer said:


> It's simple, the people buying the cheaper units want to go, "Oh this sounds just as good as the Axe." It makes them feel better about what they bought. The REALLY funny ones are the guys that bought something else and raved about how good it was and how the Axe isn't really better, then later bought the Axe because it's a better unit



Same as saying "I like fat women" and dumping the GF for that cutie Natalie Portman clone when the opportunity presents itself I guess.


----------



## Rev2010

IMO from what I've heard so far the HD series damn good for it's price tag. In those vids I actually liked the HD300 sounds better than the AxeFx one's. Of course I wouldn't form a complete opinion just based off that, no way. I've heard some AxeFX recordings that sounded amazing.

The only thing that bothers me about the HD sounds is that the low end "djent" part of the tones sounds the same on every amp I've heard so far. How can a Recto and JCM800 have that same low end tone for palm mutes? It just doesn't seem to change from amp to amp. Then again I'm only going by the MP3's and YouTube vids but I think that's fair enough because it's all still audio. GC told me they should have them in tomorrow. Thinking about picking one up to try out. If I like it I'll keep it so I can record with it - currently I use the direct out on my Triple Rec into Guitar Rig for the cab sim so I still have to turn my amp on and volume up a bit. That means I can't really record once it gets too late.

GC's return policy is great so I can bring it back if it doesn't cut it. 


Rev.


----------



## MrMcSick

The pod fireball sounds like poooooo


----------



## kherman

MrMcSick said:


> The pod fireball sounds like poooooo



So, what you're saying is the L6 nailed the Engl sound?

J/K , J/K


----------



## MaxOfMetal

kherman said:


> So, what you're saying is the L6 nailed the Engl sound?
> 
> J/K , J/K


----------



## Chickenhawk

I think, for the price, it sounds like a phenomenal piece of equipment. On the same token, it's extremely unfair to compare it to the leader in modeling technology, that costs ~$1200 more...


----------



## JPhoenix19

Meh, I'll definitley check out a Line 6 HD at my local GC. I'd love to see how they sound in person.


----------



## guitar4tw

Axe definitely sounds like it's in another league, especially in the high gain stuff, but for the price, the pod sounds damn good as well.

Not really a worthwhile comparison, seeing as they are in completely different price ranges. The pod sounds good for the price.


----------



## silentrage

^ Just curious, can you describe how the axe sounds leagues better? 
They both sound pretty meh in the clips, to my ears.


----------



## Mordacain

silentrage said:


> ^ Just curious, can you describe how the axe sounds leagues better?
> They both sound pretty meh in the clips, to my ears.



I'd agree.

That being said, Marco Sfogli's AxeFX tones on Static Impulse = 

/EDIT - I agree with them both sounding meh in those clips(realized that could use clarification)


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

I feel like I'm probably harping on this a lot, but it bothers me. NO ONE is discussing how this thing feels. I've heard old bean pod recordings that sound fantastic, but no one would say it feels like playing a real amp. I had a pod x3 that sounded really good out of the box, and if I had the patience to tweak it, it would've sounded even better. However, it felt like every other pod or modeler I've ever played, which is nothing like a real amp. People that own an Axe-Fx all say it does feel like an amp, which is truly the selling point in my opinion.


----------



## Invader

I really like the metal tones you can get out of this thing compared to an XT and X3. They sound much more real, and from reading user feedback so far, the feel has improved as well.
I was just about to sell my XT and get an X3, but now it seems like I'll be getting an HD instead.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Well, it's probably pretty hard to tell how a modeler 'feels' through a YouTube clip. I'd love to play one in person.

Shit, I might try to get my local store to bring one in, and I'll do a review.


----------



## Leuchty

I think comparing these two is great. Because the Axe Fx is expensive and people are ALWAYS looking for alternatives.

However, I think the pod CAN sound as good as an Axe Fx.


----------



## Invader

Infinity Complex said:


> Well, it's probably pretty hard to tell how a modeler 'feels' through a YouTube clip.



I was referring to the actual hands-on feedback I've read so far.


----------



## Mordacain

Infinity Complex said:


> Well, it's probably pretty hard to tell how a modeler 'feels' through a YouTube clip. I'd love to play one in person.
> 
> Shit, I might try to get my local store to bring one in, and I'll do a review.



That is a good idea, indeed


----------



## Ben.Last

MaxOfMetal said:


> I also think a much closer comparison would be to the GSP1101 or even past POD products which are the direct "competition" for this new device.



This. It'd be nice to know if I should be planning on replacing my GSP at some point with one. (of course, I'd still be waiting for a rack mount one anyway)


----------



## Sepultorture

i honestly don't care about FEEL of a tube amp in the end. To me it all comes down to whether or not it SOUNDS good, i don't think if i got an AXE FX that i would want it to sound like a live tube amp and cab rig in the room. I'd much rather it sounded like a nice near to completely polished album sound, as that's what the AXE FX is capable of doing, i'd rather not take a step backwards and replicate exactly a tube feel and much rather go for a polished guitar on album sound, mind you i hate plasticy sounding fake shit that is over processed to death. look at The Faceless their sound is incredible live, Micheal Keene's sound live sounds like their albums, and i'd much rather hear that, live atleast he can still make mistakes, speed it up, slow it down, still all in the players hands, but trying to get it tube sounding seams kinda like a step backwards to me progress wise. i could be wrong on this, and hell i probably am, this is only my opinion. but i'd rather have a polished agressive and brutal death metal tone, than try to replicate a tube amp EXACTLY, just make it sound good to your ears, stop trying to strive for that exact amps sound.


----------



## silentrage

^ Totally agree.


----------



## JohnDillingerJr

I just got my POD HD yesterday, and this is what I could get in terms of tone...I used some Engl impulse I found on the interbutts. And I eq'd it a bit. Its the Fireball model btw, if you couldn't already tell.
Soundclick
Sounds much better than the POD impulses, imo. Still working on my sound though; I've only had this this for a day!


----------



## Krankguitarist

Wasn't much impressed by either the POD OR the axe FX tones there.

Still withholding judgment till I get my hands on one.


----------



## JohnDillingerJr

I honestly think this AxFx vs Line6 deal is much simpler than everyone makes it. The POD is marketed to people who don't have 2 grand and the AxFx is marketed to those who do. They both can sound great if you tweak them enough. Although AxFx has a lot more options as far as amps/fx and functionality goes.
And from listening to the clips, it didn't seem like there was a thousand dollar difference in sound... Not saying I don't wan't an AxFx though


----------



## Gamba

Is there any prevision for a rack version of the POD HD?


----------



## Rev2010

JohnDillingerJr said:


> I just got my POD HD yesterday, and this is what I could get in terms of tone..



No offense meant in any way but that tone was awful. Sounded like it was in a small dry box or something. I wouldn't judge the Pod on this since you used impulses, I've tried some that were great and some that were awful.

Again, please don't take offense to this. I appreciate your post, I just thought the tone was poor, purely nothing personal.


Rev.


----------



## JohnDillingerJr

Rev2010 said:


> No offense meant in any way but that tone was awful. Sounded like it was in a small dry box or something. I wouldn't judge the Pod on this since you used impulses, I've tried some that were great and some that were awful.
> 
> Again, please don't take offense to this. I appreciate your post, I just thought the tone was poor, purely nothing personal.
> 
> 
> Rev.



None taken, this was my first time using a impulse haha.
I'm new to this impulse type deal...

Edit: Just figured out what I did wrong...Forgot to set my POD to live mode...


----------



## Rev2010

Sepultorture said:


> but trying to get it tube sounding seams kinda like a step backwards to me progress wise. i could be wrong on this, and hell i probably am, this is only my opinion. but i'd rather have a polished agressive and brutal death metal tone, than try to replicate a tube amp EXACTLY, just make it sound good to your ears, stop trying to strive for that exact amps sound.



I agree for the mostpart in regard to simply getting a great recording sound. Can I ask though, do you own a tube amp? Because I will admit it _would_ indeed be magical to get a tube amp response in an amp sim. If you do own a tube amp I'm a bit at a loss to understand how you wouldn't want the same expressiveness in a model. As I said I do agree with a good sound being the most important and I too agree that trying to mimic all these amps in every way is still probably a number of years outside our technological limits. But, I don't think it's absurd for people to be concerned about the "feel" and "response" or "tube feel" whatever you want to call it. It's the holy grail of recording, getting that sound without the hassle of cranking an amp and micing it, shit which most people can't do lest get the fury of the neighbors. The problem is these companies market these products to do just that.

So basically this is what we should all expect, a comparison. Not a "well hey it's a $500 Pod what do you want?". They MARKET their units as amazing models of real amps so it's only fair for people to compare and really scrutinize the units.


Rev.


----------



## TemjinStrife

Sepultorture, I'm not sure you *want* a polished, album-style guitar sound in a live context. It would get lost. For metal at least, you need that aggressive, punchy, in-your-face tone... "polished" sounds usually are lacking in midrange and have been painstakingly set up to slot in with the other instruments, who have all usually been aggressively shelved to stay in their own space in the mix. Live, none of the other instruments have had that treatment, so a rawer sound can cut through the rest of the band.

That is exactly the reason why a lot of Line 6 or other modeled/solid state tones (which can sound great and very album-like on their own) get swallowed up in a live mix. They don't have the brash, focused nature necessary to cut through.


----------



## silentrage

I think ideally all the instruments should go through a mixer then come out the PA after getting their respective polish so that what you hear is basically a CD cranked up really loud, but performed live by the band.


----------



## cradleofflames

TemjinStrife said:


> Sepultorture, I'm not sure you *want* a polished, album-style guitar sound in a live context. It would get lost. For metal at least, you need that aggressive, punchy, in-your-face tone... "polished" sounds usually are lacking in midrange and have been painstakingly set up to slot in with the other instruments, who have all usually been aggressively shelved to stay in their own space in the mix. Live, none of the other instruments have had that treatment, so a rawer sound can cut through the rest of the band.
> 
> That is exactly the reason why a lot of Line 6 or other modeled/solid state tones (which can sound great and very album-like on their own) get swallowed up in a live mix. They don't have the brash, focused nature necessary to cut through.



Guitar is an upper midrange instrument. A polished guitar sound often has bass cut substantially and possibly lower mids and treble depending on how vocals and or keyboards need to slot around it. They tend to not cut through because the person dialing them in does so as they would want the amp to sound in the room rather than how it needs to fit into the mix.


----------



## Andii

TemjinStrife said:


> Sepultorture, I'm not sure you *want* a polished, album-style guitar sound in a live context. It would get lost. For metal at least, you need that aggressive, punchy, in-your-face tone... "polished" sounds usually are lacking in midrange and have been painstakingly set up to slot in with the other instruments, who have all usually been aggressively shelved to stay in their own space in the mix. Live, none of the other instruments have had that treatment, so a rawer sound can cut through the rest of the band.
> 
> That is exactly the reason why a lot of Line 6 or other modeled/solid state tones (which can sound great and very album-like on their own) get swallowed up in a live mix. They don't have the brash, focused nature necessary to cut through.



That is an inaccurate statement.

When bands manage to have their album tone live it is the best live sound you will ever hear. The PA is a set of speakers that music is played through except the band is actually there playing behind it. What works in a mix works in any mix, live or recorded. 

Modelers beat real amps a lot of times in live situations. (You have to see The Faceless and Meshuggah live.) Why? Most bands and sound guys have no idea how to position a mic and make the guitars sound like farts through an underwater telephone. Usually there aren't even any mics present in venues that are suitable for micing a cab. 

Bands that have good live tone do exactly what they would do when recording an album, and just about the same sound comes out. They bring their own mics and know how to use them.


----------



## mrhankey87

Although the Axe tone seems more tube-like and overall better, the POD HD has made giant steps forward, it sounds much warmer and real than previous pods. Also, the Fireball model is absolutely brutal.


----------



## cyril v

*snip*


----------



## TemjinStrife

Andii said:


> That is an inaccurate statement.
> 
> When bands manage to have their album tone live it is the best live sound you will ever hear. The PA is a set of speakers that music is played through except the band is actually there playing behind it. What works in a mix works in any mix, live or recorded.
> 
> Modelers beat real amps a lot of times in live situations. (You have to see The Faceless and Meshuggah live.) Why? Most bands and sound guys have no idea how to position a mic and make the guitars sound like farts through an underwater telephone. Usually there aren't even any mics present in venues that are suitable for micing a cab.
> 
> Bands that have good live tone do exactly what they would do when recording an album, and just about the same sound comes out. They bring their own mics and know how to use them.



My point was that he wanted to have a polished, album-sounding guitar tone (which is usually dialed in on a modeler with a fuckload of gain and by bringing in extra bass to make it sound heavy "in the room" independent of kick drum and bass guitar.)

If you dial in a modeler "intelligently" then it generally doesn't sound much like a "polished" guitar tone... rather it sounds like a real tube amp, which is exactly what he DIDN'T want it to sound like


----------



## Sepultorture

most everyone has stated pretty much what i was going to say anyhow so i will forgo the big blah blah blah

yes I've had a few tube amps actually, i love the sound of the fireball 100 and 6505 the best to my tastes

again point has been made with the The Faceless and Meshuggah, polished CD quality tone live, everyone is hear equally and it all goes straight to FOH, even IF they have gear on stage like the Faceless


----------



## Pewtershmit

MaxOfMetal said:


> I still don't get why everyone is dead set on comparing stuff like the POD HDs and GSP1101s to the AxeFx. They're completely different products in different leagues, with different goals in mind.



I'm not really picking on you specifically max, I just quoted you for reference.

You guys are kidding me right? These products are both designed with the *exact same goals in mind.* Why the heck wouldn't someone compare these products? I mean price point of course is a huge consideration, but just because something is more expensive, doesn't make it incomparable. And even then, Price Point doesn't always dictate the quality of a product, especially when considering that most of the comparisons will involve subjective opinions.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Pewtershmit said:


> I'm not really picking on you specifically max, I just quoted you for reference.
> 
> You guys are kidding me right? These products are both designed with the *exact same goals in mind.* Why the heck wouldn't someone compare these products? I mean price point of course is a huge consideration, but just because something is more expensive, doesn't make it incomparable. And even then, Price Point doesn't always dictate the quality of a product, especially when considering that most of the comparisons will involve subjective opinions.



Aside from the fact they're all modelers, what else do they have in common?

Also, you can't tell me $500 products and $2000 products are aimed at the same consumers.

I'm not saying these products shouldn't be compared based on the quality of the units, as much as I don't think that every modeler has to go toe to toe with the AxeFx in order to be a legitimate product capable of solid tones. They should all be evaluated on their own merits, not those of the competition.


----------



## Pewtershmit

MaxOfMetal said:


> Aside from the fact they're all modelers, what else do they have in common?



Yes they are modelers. They both emulate guitar amps and effects for going direct into the PA or Recording. Unless I'm missing something, What does one do that the other doesnt?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Pewtershmit said:


> Yes they are modelers. They both emulate guitar amps and effects for going direct into the PA or Recording. Unless I'm missing something, What does one do that the other doesnt?



Well, the fact one has a built in control surface may matter to some. 

So besides the physical aspect of them (which if you remember the HUGE AxeFx vs. Real Amp war that went on some months ago, it was a pretty big gripe for some), the amps they model are different, the effects they model are different, the ability to load impulses varies per device, different I/Os, etc. 

One unit may be more immediately conducive to one playing environment than the other. Throw in the huge price difference and some, regardless of tone, may make a given choice based on features.

The Boss DD-3 and Fulltone TTE both create a delay effect. Would you hazard to guess the formats of those units, as well as their individual aspects would haven an impact on which unit a player would buy?


----------



## silentrage

Pewtershmit said:


> I'm not really picking on you specifically max, I just quoted you for reference.
> 
> You guys are kidding me right? These products are both designed with the *exact same goals in mind.* Why the heck wouldn't someone compare these products? I mean price point of course is a huge consideration, but just because something is more expensive, doesn't make it incomparable. And even then, Price Point doesn't always dictate the quality of a product, especially when considering that most of the comparisons will involve subjective opinions.



You can compare them but they're not fighting for the same market,
as an example you can spend 100 grand and rice out a honda civic so that it will have similar 0-100 performance than a ferrari enzo, which costs many times more, but someone who can afford a ferrari enzo is NEVER going to choose a riced up honda civic over a ferrari, he may buy both and keep the honda for a backup/shits and giggles, and those who can't afford the ferrari will get the honda.


----------



## Ostia Man

for me its really hard to judge a piece of gear from other peoples recordings.
If someone does a mesa rectifier vs. mesa rectifier type of clip (with 2 different rectos) they will sound different. Shit, I've had two sm57 that sounded different thru the same setup. The thing is, both companies didn't modeled the same exact amp with the same cab, speakers mics pre amps ect ect etc.... so the will sound different.

I like a few sounds from the pod HD and others from the axefx.


----------



## Ben.Last

Pewtershmit said:


> Yes they are modelers. They both emulate guitar amps and effects for going direct into the PA or Recording. Unless I'm missing something, What does one do that the other doesnt?



I don't think it's that they're incomparable. It's just that, like has been said, they're:

A: Targeted at totally different demographics

B: the comparisons really go nowhere

The car analogy gets used fairly often but it's an apt one. You'll NEVER see a automotive magazine doing a shootout between a Ferrari and a Civic (to use the examples already given). Hell, even a shootout between a Ferrari and a Corvette (which is probably closer to the price/quality situation here) would be incredibly rare.


----------



## meisterjager

I really cannot wait to get my hands on one of these, though I'm gonna have to wait until I get a new recording PC built to properly use it.



Myself and Mister Ortiz are going to check these out first thing Thursday morning  

I'm hoping for a new gear day thread..


----------



## silentrage

I only brought out that example because I saw a company selling tuned up sciroccos at $150,000 that has 0-60mph time of 3.6 seconds, which is on par with many super cars, but probably lacks in many other aspects.


----------



## Randy

I'm more interested in the fact that Line 6 opted to offer this unit in a floor unit first rather than a 'bean' or a 'pro' model first. Doesn't really make a difference to me... just seeing all the comparisons to the Axe-FX when one is a dedicated rack unit _currently_ the other is a floorboard is interesting to me.


----------



## xCaptainx

after some research online, I'm REALLY curious about hearing/playing a Line 6 DT50 with the HD500 together. The possibilities with those two combined might actually be the 'vetta killer' everyone is looking for. I've got a vetta and am going to spend a little longer looking into the this combination, on paper it looks amazing.


----------



## Rev2010

Randy said:


> just seeing all the comparisons to the Axe-FX when one is a dedicated rack unit _currently_ the other is a floorboard is interesting to me.



I don't really see how that would give dismiss to a comparison. They are both effect units, they both have very similar effects like distortion, amp sims, chorus, delay, reverb, modulation, etc. It just so happens Line 6 made there's in a convenient floor based unit that doesn't require an external pedal board. 

I never could understand how people basically call it comparing apples to oranges just because of price range difference. If the feature sets are similar then it's fair game to compare. I can take an Intel processor at $289 and compare it to the $1300 "Extreme" version.


Rev.


----------



## JPhoenix19




----------



## Randy

Rev2010 said:


> I don't really see how that would give dismiss to a comparison.



I don't think it does either.


----------



## Mordacain

Rev2010 said:


> I never could understand how people basically call it comparing apples to oranges just because of price range difference. If the feature sets are similar then it's fair game to compare. I can take an Intel processor at $289 and compare it to the $1300 "Extreme" version.
> 
> 
> Rev.



That's a very good point, Rev and its done all the time with processors on Tom's Hardware, Anandtech and similar sites. It could be said though that this is more akin to comparing a mobile processor with a server processor but I've seen those kind of benchmark tests as well.

I think what in particular justifies these kind of tests is when comparing the same model done by different modelling products (ie: the Rectifier in some of these videos). Now certainly there are differences between any two amps in the same line, but like CPUs, the differences are not great enough to put the modelled product in different leagues completely.


----------



## meisterjager

JPhoenix19 said:


>




Hooo-leeee crap. That sounds so immense. I actually prefer the Pod sounds he's dialled in (the first one is amazing), but I'm sure he could dial that Axe FX in better..

I'm now officially wow'd.


----------



## Larrikin666

I really think 90% of Ola's demos sound exactly the same regardless of the amp. I don't know if it's his technique or something he does in post production, but I really don't trust the stuff he puts up anymore. It doesn't feel like an accurate representation of what he's playing through.


----------



## Leuchty

^ Thats a good point but...

Ola's TONES are fucking awesome. I think its safe to say that Fractal have to watch their asses.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

CYBERSYN said:


> I think its safe to say that Fractal have to watch their asses.



Really? A handful of clips and a few videos, few of which have been really good are enough to make Fractal "watch their asses"? 

I think we should hold off such rash judgement until more of these units ship and we start seeing them on real stages.

Until people say, given the opportunity to purchase both, they'd choose the POD HD over the AxeFx , Fractal has nothing to worry about.


----------



## Leuchty

MaxOfMetal said:


> Really? A handful of clips and a few videos, few of which have been really good are enough to make Fractal "watch their asses"?
> 
> I think we should hold off such rash judgement until more of these units ship and we start seeing them on real stages.
> 
> Until people say, given the opportunity to purchase both, they'd choose the POD HD over the AxeFx , Fractal has nothing to worry about.


 
Yeah man. 

To me, it comes down to end product. If you can get ALMOST the same results OR better, for cheaper...with foot control, I would say they should watch out.

Its now an arms race. More and more clips will be coming.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

CYBERSYN said:


> Yeah man.
> 
> To me, it comes down to end product. If you can get ALMOST the same results OR better, for cheaper...with foot control, I would say they should watch out.
> 
> Its now an arms race. More and more clips will be coming.



I'm just saying, lets wait and see. 

I want to get my hands on one before saying it's "almost the same....or better". Clips can be VERY deceiving.


----------



## Leuchty

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm just saying, lets wait and see.


 
Yeah man, Im gettin all worked up and shit...


----------



## TomAwesome

I don't think Fractal has to "watch their asses" at this point. The HD sounds pretty good, but the Axe-FX still sounds a lot better. People who have the cash for an Axe-FX will probably still get the Axe-FX, and people who don't will probably get one of these.


----------



## Andromalia

Well, Ola sounds...like Ola. I think the fact that his videos are full mixes with a somewhat overbearing bass is what makes thel sound very close to each other. He likely has one drums and bass setting and that's it. I like his tone but it's not something I would want for mine anyway, I like my guitars more natural sounding. (His guitars are compressed by a family of elephants, too)


----------



## Rev2010

Damn, I think those sounds in the last vid posted were awesome! I actually liked the Pod tone slightly better but they were both awesome, just a matter of taste. However, is it just my vision or did it appear he used two different guitars? That wouldn't really be a fair comparison but either way it shows the HD series can sound damn good. I've been thinking of buying one for quiet recording since currently I use my Mesa direct out into Guitar Rig, not convenient for night time recording.


Rev.


----------



## Variant

MaxOfMetal said:


> I still don't get why everyone is dead set on comparing stuff like the POD HDs and GSP1101s to the AxeFx. They're completely different products in different leagues, with different goals in mind.



Uhhh... because *not* every consumer shops based on a budget. If I can get a better / more personally preferable sound out of a cheaper or even free product, then why the crap not A/B them?! I'm a customer with enough money for both, not sure I want either (I'm liking a lot of the *FREE* homebrew amp models right now). 

I'll contest the garbage car analogy as well. If you're looking for a fast car to lap the track with, there are plenty of cheaper options that are faster than the Enzo... or am I missing something about the Axe-Fx? Do people buy them for the sound performance, or so they can *say* they have an Axe-Fx like someone who spent $670k on a Ferrari can brag the same. 

I said this before on the other thread, this is the figgen' software age... and while you physical amp Luddites might not get it into your aging minds, but code doesn't necessarily require a more expensive host product to pull off it's magic... 




> Well, Ola sounds...like Ola. I think the fact that his videos are full mixes with a somewhat overbearing bass is what makes thel sound very close to each other. He likely has one drums and bass setting and that's it. I like his tone but it's not something I would want for mine anyway, I like my guitars more natural sounding. (His guitars are compressed by a family of elephants, too)



The double-tracked guitar-only mixes are over at the Sneep Forums if you want to ear them


----------



## TomAwesome

More complicated code requires more processing power to get through it with low latency. There's a lot that happens to the audio between the guitar and the cab, and code that better recreates all of these things is going to require more power.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Variant said:


> Uhhh... because *not* every consumer shops based on a budget. If I can get a better / more personally preferable sound out of a cheaper or even free product, then why the crap not A/B them.
> 
> I said this before on the other thread, this is the figgen' software age... and while you physical amp Luddites might not get it into your aging minds, but code doesn't necessarily require a more expensive host product to pull off it's magic...



For the* last *time. 

I'm not saying we shouldn't A/B these two devices. I'm saying that they should be evaluated on their own. So what if the Recto model on "X" is better than "Y"? As long as it sounds great it shouldn't matter how close it sounds to the AxeFx. 

I should just delete or edit that post as no one who has quoted it has yet to grasp what I meant. 

Also, take it down a notch.


----------



## Variant

TomAwesome said:


> More complicated code requires more processing power to get through it with low latency. There's a lot that happens to the audio between the guitar and the cab, and code that better recreates all of these things is going to require more power.



True, that's why I said, doesn't _*necessarily*_. But the metntioned devices are are in a similar ballpark... Honestly, though, I liked the HD sounds better than the Axe-Fx (again, not that I'm using either)... right here at the beginning: 




In the end, I don't know that one can "counter"-EQ them both to a virtual flat point where a fair A/B comparison can be made just on the amp/speaker simulation dynamics. The Axe-Fx seemed to have a better dig on the low notes, and a more plastic-y upper midrange... while the HD seemed to have really good upper note saturation and dynamic cut, but with some unwanted frequencies here-and-there. That all could be where the knobs were turned, and either might be moved towards perfection with a nice parametric EQ insert and a little freq carving at the DAW... who knows?


----------



## Pewtershmit

MaxOfMetal said:


> For the* last *time.
> 
> I'm not saying we shouldn't A/B these two devices. I'm saying that they should be evaluated on their own. So what if the Recto model on "X" is better than "Y"? As long as it sounds great it shouldn't matter how close it sounds to the AxeFx.
> 
> I should just delete or edit that post as no one who has quoted it has yet to grasp what I meant.
> 
> Also, take it down a notch.



perhaps maybe you should have just clarifed a bit better, I get what you mean now. 

I still think your wrong with regards to "They're completely different products in different leagues, with different goals in mind. "

They have the EXACT same goals in mind. They're both amp/effect modelers. They are both designed to do the exact same thing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Pewtershmit said:


> perhaps maybe you should have just clarifed a bit better, I get what you mean now.
> 
> I still think your wrong with regards to "They're completely different products in different leagues, with different goals in mind. "
> 
> They have the EXACT same goals in mind. They're both amp/effect modelers. They are both designed to do the exact same thing.



I'll say they're not completely different, that was a bit too hyperbolic. I will say that they are still quite different in execution. Enough so, that one might choose one device over the other. 

I do still think they're aimed at different sectors of the market, and I stand behind that 100%. In fact an employee of Line 6 stated, and I'm paraphrasing, that they weren't chasing after Fractal as far as the market is concerned.


----------



## TemjinStrife

There's way more money to be made at the "beginner/semi-pro/hobbyist" end of the spectrum anyways.


----------



## JPhoenix19

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'll say they're not completely different, that was a bit too hyperbolic. I will say that they are still quite different in execution. Enough so, that one might choose one device over the other.
> 
> I do still think they're aimed at different sectors of the market, and I stand behind that 100%. In fact an employee of Line 6 stated, and I'm paraphrasing, that they weren't chasing after Fractal as far as the market is concerned.



Well, of course. They're going to market to all the folks who can't afford an Axe-Fx by improving their modeling some and marketing the crap out of it.

Unfortunately for me, I don't want to compromise on features and firepower, so I will save up the difference and go with an Axe-Fx when the time comes.

*EDIT*



> There's way more money to be made at the "beginner/semi-pro/hobbyist" end of the spectrum anyways.



beat me to it.


----------



## Krankguitarist

New video there is pretty impressive.

I did like the HD tones he got a little more than the Axe-Fx tones. The axe seemed a little more boxy, though both were...ah...good enough for the girls that I go out with.

Looking forward to getting mine in the next few days.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

They target different market segments to similar ends. Performance-per-dollar, the Pod HD wins. For overall performance, tweakability, routability, etc, the Axe-Fx pretty clearly wins. They are DEFINITELY comparable because they are both modelers/effect boxes... it's just that for obvious reasons the one falls tonally short of the other.

I like the tones I get from my Axe-Fx better than ANYTHING I've heard from the Pod HD thus far, but if I didn't have $2000 lying around when I bought my Axe-Fx I might have spend half that to get the Pod HD.


----------



## Randy

TomAwesome said:


> More complicated code requires more processing power to get through it with low latency. There's a lot that happens to the audio between the guitar and the cab, and code that better recreates all of these things is going to require more power.



While I'd be inclined to agree with that, I'm not totally sure how much firepower is necessary to convincingly model something like audio. I mean, component wise, I can't quite put my finger on the difference in the hardware in something like the POD HD and the Axe-FX that translates to an extra $1000 on one side.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Randy said:


> While I'd be inclined to agree with that, I'm not totally sure how much firepower is necessary to convincingly model something like audio. I mean, component wise, I can't quite put my finger on the difference in the hardware in something like the POD HD and the Axe-FX that translates to an extra $1000 on one side.



I'm pretty sure it's just about fact that the AxeFx does not contain $2000 worth of hardware, not even close. 

Just like a Diezel doesn't contain $4000 worth of components. 

There's a premium for getting what is considered a boutique/high end product.


----------



## JPhoenix19

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm not saying we shouldn't A/B these two devices. I'm saying that they should be evaluated on their own. So what if the Recto model on "X" is better than "Y"? As long as it sounds great it shouldn't matter how close it sounds to the AxeFx.



Not trying to argue with you, but it matters to someone like me. My ideal tone is pretty much the 'Recto' tone, so a video like Ola's Recto model comparison is great because I can catch a glimpse of the differences between the two sounds within the context of the clip, and this will help influence my decision.

That said, I still can't convince myself to sell my Roadster to buy an Axe-Fx so for now I'll just enjoy watching other people get great tones from modelers


----------



## MaxOfMetal

JPhoenix19 said:


> Not trying to argue with you, but it matters to someone like me. My ideal tone is pretty much the 'Recto' tone, so a video like Ola's Recto model comparison is great because I can catch a glimpse of the differences between the two sounds within the context of the clip, and this will help influence my decision.
> 
> That said, I still can't convince myself to sell my Roadster to buy an Axe-Fx so for now I'll just enjoy watching other people get great tones from modelers



By "better" I did not mean _closer_ to what a Recto actually sounds like.

Remember, even amps of the same model who where made on the same production line, on the same day can have varying tone to some degree.


----------



## Randy

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm pretty sure it's just about fact that the AxeFx does not contain $2000 worth of hardware, not even close.
> 
> Just like a Diezel doesn't contain $4000 worth of components.
> 
> There's a premium for getting what is considered a boutique/high end product.



Yeah, that's what I was figuring. 

It's a tough debate because there are a lot of people who are... um, shall we say prone to arguing things as "better than one another" rather than different. Considering there's a ballpark comparable list of components in either device, the only excuse for one universally "superior" device would be simply laziness or a lack of knowledge on the part of the development team on either side, which seems even less likely. 

I'm with you... the price tag is heavily dependent on the name on the front of the unit and the desire of people to buy into the vision that name encompasses. I've been there and I have things in my own rig I've purchased for that reason.

FWIW, I understand your stance on judging the two independently. The comparisons are inevitable but in a perfect world they'd mean nothing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal




----------



## Andromalia

Seems like thomann & co started delivering those to Ireland: the irish forums are flooded with various models of used POD sales.


----------



## Andromalia

Also keep in mind that this is new stuff, so you won't get as good results as people tweaking [other brand of amp/axe-fx/my grandmother's mandolin] for litteraly years.

To take extremes, Bulb can likely get better tones out of a POD that I can out of the axe fx, because he's a pro and I'm not. What matters is what YOU can get out of it, in my case the axe way of working is better, and I never succeeded in getting decent tones out of Podfarm, its EQIng totally escaped me.


----------



## Duke318

Andromalia said:


> Bulb can likely get better tones out of a POD that I can out of the axe fx, because he's a pro and I'm not.



Didn't seem to work on Tosin's album.


----------



## loktide

Randy said:


> I mean, component wise, I can't quite put my finger on the difference in the hardware in something like the POD HD and the Axe-FX that translates to an extra $1000 on one side.



The AD/DA converters used on the axefx are pretty much as good as it gets and cost already more than a whole pod HD. there was a thread not too long ago about a rough estimation of component pricings on the axefx, and it was around 1500$ if not more. line 6 could get away with producing a much cheaper unit with the similar components since they would be able to buy shit at a much larger scale, though.


----------



## MacTown09

Hope there is a POD HD Pro model. Seems like the prices are the same as usual so hopefully the pro will be the same. It may be my transition piece into the axe fx world.


----------



## meisterjager

I wonder when Fractal are gonna start dropping Axe FX prices? They can't cost as much to build as they did 2 years ago.


----------



## Harry

loktide said:


> The AD/DA converters used on the axefx are pretty much as good as it gets and cost already more than a whole pod HD. there was a thread not too long ago about a rough estimation of component pricings on the axefx, and it was around 1500$ if not more. line 6 could get away with producing a much cheaper unit with the similar components since they would be able to buy shit at a much larger scale, though.



Perhaps at the time, some of the best AD/DA converters, but converter technology doesn't exactly stand still.
Quite sure it's no longer at the top of the head as far as converters go.


----------



## Larrikin666

meisterjager said:


> I wonder when Fractal are gonna start dropping Axe FX prices? They can't cost as much to build as they did 2 years ago.



There have zero incentive to do that. If their costs are dropping to build a unit, then I'd prefer that they invest that money into R&D for products down the line. No one who is sold out of a product on a regular basis drops prices.


----------



## Rev2010

JohnDillingerJr said:


> Edit: Just figured out what I did wrong...Forgot to set my POD to live mode...



Ah yes, that certainly would ruin it  Are you going to repost it? I would love to hear it again with the correct Pod setting 


Rev.


----------



## petereanima

Larrikin666 said:


> There have zero incentive to do that. If their costs are dropping to build a unit, then I'd prefer that they invest that money into R&D for products down the line. No one who is sold out of a product on a regular basis drops prices.



Also one thing which has to be considered: One may think that Fractal now pays less because they are buying bigger quantities of electronic components...but please everyone keep in mind that these quantities are acutally NOT relevant for a price break...for small parts (which i think they need a LOT) there is almost no difference in price/pc. for 1000 pcs. or for 10.000 pcs. - and that would count IF the electronic components market currently wouldnt be FUCKED (*).



(*) Long story short - crisis and its aftershocks broke down some of the real big suppliers on the market, waiting times for orders ()Mosfets etc.) which were previously sold ex-stock, have gone up to ~12 weeks over 6 months ago, and are currently up to 50 (!) weeks. Thats 1 year waiting time for small components (if you are buying "bigger" stuff, as converters - dont let brands and prices fool you - they are all cooking with the same water, so most converters (from cheap to expensive) have for a big percentage the same components used inside...) - nad if you want it faster, you have to pay "express costs"...


----------



## Variant

meisterjager said:


> I wonder when Fractal are gonna start dropping Axe FX prices? They can't cost as much to build as they did 2 years ago.



Well, let's not overlook that Fractal's effects section is _*GODLY*_, no matter how you look at it.  That stuff is as pristine as Eventide's (also expensive offerings) so there is that. While Line 6's cheaper (and certainly LePou's and Nick Crow's stuff which is free) offerings are on par with the modeling side of things (not to mention a bevy of homebrew IRs), as a total modeling/effects unit, Fractal offers something truly unique and flexible. 

For those of us who own Eventide's plugs + Pod Farm 2.0 + Lexicon, etc., etc., etc., maybe not...  but so far as _*one-box/one-solution*_... the Fractal unit is still a formidable device. 

It's interesting though, a lot of it is about personal preference. The "vibe" put out by a respective unit. I'm ready to let go of my *X3 PRO*, but by no means ready to let go of my *M13*.  Same goes for Devin Townsend, who is using Axe-Fx, but still has that ol' Boss GP-100 sitting in his rig when I saw him live on Sunday night. Lo-Fi or high-Fi, digital or analog... sometimes it's just horses for courses. I wholeheartedly accept that. 






> To take extremes, Bulb can likely get better tones out of a POD that I can out of the axe fx, because he's a pro and I'm not. What matters is what YOU can get out of it, in my case the axe way of working is better, and I never succeeded in getting decent tones out of Podfarm, its EQIng totally escaped me.



Yup, this is *huge*... I'm not a superfan of of Bulb's sounds, but true, a lot of people can't even touch that. Production is an inexplicable concept, at times. I like what I can do with my Line 6 stuff much more than Bulb, but it's taken work and a lot of it has happened in the box, and not at the modeler! You absolutely need what works for you best within your own context, and I agree with that!


----------



## Customisbetter

loktide said:


> The AD/DA converters used on the axefx are pretty much as good as it gets and cost already more than a whole pod HD. there was a thread not too long ago about a rough estimation of component pricings on the axefx, and it was around 1500$ if not more. line 6 could get away with producing a much cheaper unit with the similar components since they would be able to buy shit at a much larger scale, though.



There is no way in hell an AxeFX cost 1500 dollars to make. 

First rule of business, charge twice what it costs. By this terribly oversimplified rule of thumb, an Axe would require at most 700 dollars to construct.


----------



## QuambaFu

I read an interview with Cliff where he said that all Axe-FX's manufacturing is done in the US. I don't know if this is as much of a cost impact anymore considering the value of the dollar. 
EDIT: Here's the Q&A with Cliff Chase
MGS - Are these being made in the US? 
CC - Yes. Currently all manufacturing is done in the US. It increases our costs but someone has to take a stand against the exporting of jobs. I could wax philosophical about the whole global economy thing vs. CEO compensation but this isn't the place. 

link here for full interview: http://www.setbb.com/axefx/viewtopic.php?t=9&highlight=dsp&mforum=axefx

I would bet that Line6 manufacturing is sourced to China, Taiwan, etc. like Apple and every other electronics company. They also have larger retail distribution with GC and various other stores.

Not to get all economy-of-scales here but I'm sure an axe-fx could be made for a cheaper cost. That decision is up to Fractal and it seems that they are patient by maintaining a certain level of control/quality over profit. It's rare to see this today. Most of the time companies like Fractal are swallowed up by outside investors and become watered down with cheap parts and decreased quality. Whether you own an axe-fx or not we all benefit from it's impact on the market.

To stay on topic, The pod HD so far sounds like a really good product. I'm impressed with the few clips I've heard so far. It's probably an evolutionary step up from the X3 rather than a revolutionary step.


----------



## Variant

> There is no way in hell an AxeFX cost 1500 dollars to make.
> 
> First rule of business, charge twice what it costs. By this terribly oversimplified rule of thumb, an Axe would require at most 700 dollars to construct.



True... but much like supercars, in a boutique/non-mass production environment a 100% profit margin might just be enough to cover R&D and stay afloat. Business/manufacturing dynamics are oft not understood fully by the end consumer. That was the level that McLaren was pulling on the F1 and they had to call it well short of their production goals.


----------



## Andromalia

Well, another point is, not everybody can afford to buy something just to test it and resell it with a loss if it does not do the trick. I can afford it now that I'm 37 with a well paid and secure job but I certainly couldn't when I was 20 and aiming at becoming a pro. (Which was a miserable fail btw)
the main issue being, it's easy for now to get some good deals buying with the economy crisis, but when you want to sell something it's another story.

So I understand people wanting to be reassured they are not making the "wrong" choice, they just can't afford to make a mistake or will get stuck with the "wrong" piece of equipment. 

Still wishing for a Triamp model on the axe ffs.


----------



## Rev2010

Andromalia said:


> So I understand people wanting to be reassured they are not making the "wrong" choice, they just can't afford to make a mistake or will get stuck with the "wrong" piece of equipment.



With today's big store return policies I don't think most have to worry about getting stuck. I've returned shit to GC many times when it didn't work out. MusiciansFriend offers like 45 days or so return policy. That's plenty of time to give a unit a good test and return it if one isn't satisfied. I too have been thinking of picking up an HD500 even though I am in LOVE with my GT-10 now (but I don't use the preamp lol). I would only be getting it for direct recording - upstairs family members sometimes work insanely early morning hours (like 3am!) so it's becoming an issue for me.

If I find it doesn't do any better than something like Guitar Rig (which I own but only use for cab sim) I'm just gonna return it. So far though it does sound like an improvement, but I can't know till I really buy it and try it.


Rev.


----------



## Pewtershmit

Customisbetter said:


> There is no way in hell an AxeFX cost 1500 dollars to make.
> 
> First rule of business, charge twice what it costs. By this terribly oversimplified rule of thumb, an Axe would require at most 700 dollars to construct.




LOL. I WISH! More like 25% for high value items like this.


----------



## Phlegethon

MaxOfMetal said:


> I still don't get why everyone is dead set on comparing stuff like the POD HDs and GSP1101s to the AxeFx. They're completely different products in different leagues, with different goals in mind.


 
as much as I agree with you, is the average guitarist who has money to burn going to know or care? and while this might be a slight against guitarists ... I highly doubt any of them know the differences between these two, and wouldn't go to the length needed to figure out how they're different. they're going to hear two nearly identical items and buy the cheaper one. especially since the cheaper one is in possesion of a name that has more familiarity: the line6 

while I know the axe is the superior unit by far, I also agree that this new POD will do quite a bit of damage to axe fx in the long term. it sounds similar enough to get the job done and is a lot cheaper. combine that with the fact that it's relatively easy to get one with the hunting out you have to do for the axe and the disparities aren't encouraging. 

although I don't think axe is in danger of going belly up anytime soon, AFAIK there's still that nasty bit about having to wait a couple of weeks to have one built for you before it's shipped. I do think they've been given notice and are now competing in the market by someone else's game that is the worst match for their business though.


----------



## Andromalia

I'd be curious to know actually how many axe-fx sold. I'd be surprised it it was actually over 5K. 

I don't think the new pods are any danger for fractal: there were pods before. They're getting better all right so the guy with 500$ gets better stuff. I'm not sure someone looking to invest 2K won't do some serious homework before buying.
also keep in mind that firmware upgrades can have a very big impact on the axe. I've owned mine for something like..er...3 months now, and oldtimers say it's way better now than when released. The Axe is an upgradeable software platform, which the Line 6 aren't really. Once Line 6 releases a model, it stays that way forever. (Well, it has so far with previous products) The L6 packs are new amps, new effects, but never "hello we have redone amp X" pr "Hello we have tweaked the cab sims".

The Fractal updates were actually a big factor in my choice of what to buy.


----------



## orb451

Couple observations. To me this new Pod sounds alright. Not the greatest thing since sliced bread, but not nails on chalkboard bad either. At least to me. 

Another thing, at one end of the spectrum are the cork sniffing zombies that think the AxeFX is the second coming of christ. In a box. That is, nothing will *ever* come close to it. These are the same snotty yacht driving shitbags that spend $400 on *directional* audio cables with 99.999999999999 percent oxygen free copper to make their Steely Dan records sound more lifelike and three dimensional.

On the other end of the spectrum are the bargain basement hunters that are convinced that the next $300 Pod/amp-fx-combo/VST/freeware download, etc will surely shit all over the AxeFX's sound AND they'll get to flip off the cork sniffing crowd with pride, knowing they got all the sounds of the AxeFX for a fraction (pun?) of the price. These are the people that take great pride wringing every last bit of *it* factor out of bargain gear.

To Max's point, people will most certainly continue to compare the AxeFX with damned near everything out there. From modelers to tube amps. Simply for the sake of it. If Fractal released their entire amp sim lineup in number form (model 1, model 2, model 3, etc) instead of pseudo-cheeky references to real world amps, people would *still* compare them to stuff. So to that end, I don't think it's going to stop any time soon.

My view of the comparisons is, yeah they're a bit silly, because I agree totally with the car analogy brought up previously. But people will do it regardless.

What *should* matter, are my ears, eyes and wallet. And everyone else's should matter to *them*. So at the end of the day, if one guy, or a bunch of them, are happy with the Pod HD, then cool. Hell, I own an AxeFX and I might get one, just for ease of jamming or to screw around with... Point being, there's plenty enough room in the market for all these different companies to exist and I don't think this newest Pod is going to stomp into Fractal's territory, any more than I think Fractal is suddenly going to start stomping into Line6's territory. They're both a means to an end boys...


----------



## silentrage

^ I kinda find it humorously ironic how some axe owners are getting so defensive about it, how anything they hear with the Pod HD is OBVIOUSLY inferior in every day, how it'll never touch the real thing, when it was them who were on the receiving end of the spectrum back when it was all about Axe FX vs Tube amps.


----------



## orb451

silentrage said:


> ^ I kinda find it humorously ironic how some axe owners are getting so defensive about it, how anything they hear with the Pod HD is OBVIOUSLY inferior in every day, how it'll never touch the real thing, when it was them who were on the receiving end of the spectrum back when it was all about Axe FX vs Tube amps.



I don't know if you're speaking about me getting defensive about it or others. But for me, you might have misread my post, or maybe I didn't convey my sentiments properly.

My thoughts are thus, at some point, statistically, *something* will come out that surpasses the AxeFX. Whether it's from Fractal or not, makes no difference to me. But on a long enough timeline, some company somewhere is bound to come up with something that competes with it head to head, apples to apples. 

At the moment though, to *most* folks that have tried one, the AxeFX packs the most value. The sound quality is there, the flexibility is there, the effects are there, etc. I think the Pod HD sounds alright in the clips posted here. Hell it probably sounds even better in person, and better still after some time when people have had a chance to really dig into it. On the Fractal boards Ola himself (the one who created the video) said that he's still getting the sound nailed down on the HD, and that in time, he can improve it. And note too, that he also said that he dialed the AxeFX back to a more stock preset type, in order to make a more fairer comparison.

Personally I like what the Axe does for me, and what it allows. The HD has its own segment of the market to please and that in no way makes it lower, or inferior by nature. It's just different. And I'm happy that there's more options (not less) out there for guitarists. If someone comes up with some HD presets that shit all over the axe, then great, and if this thing comes to surpass the AxeFX, or anything for that matter does, at a lower price point, then great.


----------



## silentrage

Sorry I should've mentioned my comment wasn't directed at anyone on this particular forum. It's just something I see on youtube comments and somewhere else.


----------



## orb451

silentrage said:


> Sorry I should've mentioned my comment wasn't directed at anyone on this particular forum. It's just something I see on youtube comments and FAS forums.



Yeah there's some helpful people on the FAS forums, but they're largely overshadowed by the cork sniffing crowd that I can't stand...


----------



## Randy

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2161485-post1.html

No harm, no foul but let's keep the jabs to minimum, pl0x.


----------



## silentrage

Never mind ^ thanks for the supermod headsup.


----------



## orb451

Randy said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2161485-post1.html
> 
> No harm, no foul but let's keep the jabs to minimum, pl0x.



No problemo  Didn't mean to contribute that in a cross-forum bickering kind of way


----------



## Rev2010

silentrage said:


> Sorry I should've mentioned my comment wasn't directed at anyone on this particular forum. It's just something I see on youtube comments and FAS forums.



Heh, YouTube comments are something I stopped reading a looong time ago. They are no different than the comments on Yahoo news articles, a bunch of ignorant morons that have me questioning humanity on a daily basis LOL.

Not a dig at you at all! Just saying ignore anything and everything you read in the comments there. I've read some head spinning shit haha.


Rev.


----------



## Explorer

Just to pull a few points out of the whole conversation. I apologize if anyone believes I've quoted something out of context...



Pewtershmit said:


> I still think your wrong with regards to "They're completely different products in different leagues, with different goals in mind. "
> 
> They have the EXACT same goals in mind. They're both amp/effect modelers. They are both designed to do the exact same thing.



No. They most definitely do NOT have the *exact* same goals. One is designed to be an amp/effect modeler with a price of $2k. The other is designed to be an amp/effect modeler with a price of $500. You may view an intended price proportion of 4:1 as the exact same thing as 1:1, but you would be greatly mistaken.

4 to 1. 

1 to 1. 

I truly doubt you really believe those to be the same thing, but I'd be interested in seeing any ads you've placed where you ask for a quarter of the normal market cost for something.



Mo Jiggity said:


> They target different market segments to similar ends. Performance-per-dollar, the Pod HD wins. For overall performance, tweakability, routability, etc, the Axe-Fx pretty clearly wins. They are DEFINITELY comparable because they are both modelers/effect boxes... it's just that for obvious reasons the one falls tonally short of the other.
> 
> I like the tones I get from my Axe-Fx better than ANYTHING I've heard from the Pod HD thus far, but if I didn't have $2000 lying around when I bought my Axe-Fx I might have spend half that to get the Pod HD.





orb451 said:


> At the moment though, to *most* folks that have tried one, the AxeFX packs the most value. The sound quality is there, the flexibility is there, the effects are there, etc. I think the Pod HD sounds alright in the clips posted here.
> 
> ...Personally I like what the Axe does for me, and what it allows. The HD has its own segment of the market to please and that in no way makes it lower, or inferior by nature. It's just different. And I'm happy that there's more options (not less) out there for guitarists.



I'm curious about how people judge what would pack the *most* value. If one piece gets you 80% there, but getting 90% there costs four times the price... is spending $1500 for that additional 10% considered the *most value*? Or, does something which is almost as good at a quarter of the price pack the most value?

Hmm...


$500 at 80% of perfection would be $62.50 per each 10% of perfection.

$2000 at 90% of perfection would be $222 per each 10% of perfection, almost four times as much for each 10% of perfection. 

----

The fact that no one has yet said "the POD HD completely sucks!" is fairly amazing, and here's why: it means that, at only a quarter of the price, there's even the possibility of a comparison with a far pricier product. 

Isn't that strange?


----------



## Rev2010

Explorer said:


> $500 at 80% of perfection would be $62.50 per each 10% of perfection.
> 
> $2000 at 90% of perfection would be $222 per each 10% of perfection, almost four times as much for each 10% of perfection.
> 
> ----
> 
> The fact that no one has yet said "the POD HD completely sucks!" is fairly amazing, and here's why: it means that, at only a quarter of the price, there's even the possibility of a comparison with a far pricier product.
> 
> Isn't that strange?



 The beginning of your post and the end of it are completely contradictory to one another, unless I'm misunderstanding you.

In the beginning you disagree with Pewtershmit that they do not have the exact same goals. Then in your post you do not make any effort to outline how they are indeed completely different units working with different goals in mind. Instead you say they are both amp/effect modelers, which they are and would be relevant to having the same goals as they both model amps and both have a slew of common effects. Your only variance is the price tag, that doesn't delineate different goals at all.

At the end you seem to support the Pod with your price to performance ratio and the fact that no one has yet said the Pod HD sucks. You have me utterly confused 


Rev.


----------



## Holy Katana

Andromalia said:


> I'd be curious to know actually how many axe-fx sold. I'd be surprised it it was actually over 5K.
> 
> I don't think the new pods are any danger for fractal: there were pods before. They're getting better all right so the guy with 500$ gets better stuff. I'm not sure someone looking to invest 2K won't do some serious homework before buying.
> also keep in mind that firmware upgrades can have a very big impact on the axe. I've owned mine for something like..er...3 months now, and oldtimers say it's way better now than when released. The Axe is an upgradeable software platform, which the Line 6 aren't really. Once Line 6 releases a model, it stays that way forever. (Well, it has so far with previous products) The L6 packs are new amps, new effects, but never "hello we have redone amp X" pr "Hello we have tweaked the cab sims".
> 
> The Fractal updates were actually a big factor in my choice of what to buy.


Actually, from everything I've read, the POD HD is, in fact, an updgradable platform as well. The first firmware update was released a few days ago, and it indeed includes updated amp models. So the fact that the Axe has firmware updates means absolutely nothing. They're both going to get better over time.


----------



## orb451

Explorer, it's really going to depend on the individual. I could say it gets me 100% of the way *there*. "There" being, where I'm happiest with the sounds I'm getting. I wouldn't call it "perfection" because that seems like an objective term and we're talking about our own preferences which are very much subjective. What I consider perfect, you may not, and so on.

So 80% of perfect is arbitrary. As is 80% of good, 80% of *there* or 80% of just about anything. I think the point you're trying to make is that if it gets a decent sound, and does it at $500, does that make it a *better* overall value than the AxeFX. My answer would be, if you, or others think it does, than it does. It's all up to the individual. 

However, spec-wise, in terms of flexibility and number of effects, and combination of effects that it can process simultaneously, etc, I think the AxeFX is probably going to remain (on paper and in practice) a more powerful unit. Again, not saying that makes it better, or the HD worse, just that they are definitely different methods for accomplishing a similar goal.


----------



## orb451

Holy Katana said:


> Actually, from everything I've read, the POD HD is, in fact, an updgradable platform as well. The first firmware update was released a few days ago, and it indeed includes updated amp models. So the fact that the Axe has firmware updates means absolutely nothing. They're both going to get better over time.



I think this is one area where one must look at product or brand history. Is Line6 really that good about delivering new firmware updates that add value to their units? If so, great. I don't think anyone in their right mind would argue that Fractal has been extremely generous with their firmware updates. Updates I might add, that don't *just* fix things that were broken or overlooked. Updates that from the start, have added a number of amps and effects, thus making the unit even better (for the AxeFX owners) over time.

EDIT: I hope Line6 follows suit and with the new update you mention, continues to add to the products in the future. I don't share your optimistic view though. It seems to me that Line6 is more about hardware revisions and new releases than they are about committing to a specific piece of hardware for years on end, but if I'm wrong on that, and I might be, then all the better for everyone.


----------



## Customisbetter

Is the lounge so empty that Explorer and Orb are battling in G&E? What has this world come to?


----------



## orb451

Customisbetter said:


> Is the lounge so empty that Explorer and Orb are battling in G&E? What has this world come to?



LOL


----------



## Randy

*Alright folks, the grandstanding needs to end NOW. The thread is a relevant debate so rather than threaten to lock it, everyone who starts shit is getting banned for a month. *


----------



## groph

Heh, I was expecting the Line 6 to get it's ass kicked, but I was pretty surprised.

The Recto was done better by the Line 6 IMO, the Axe sounded hissy as all fuck.

The Uberschall model was the tits, both sounded great but the Axe was slightly better. Do Uberschalls actually sound like that?

Fireball sucked testicles, as did the Powerball. Not a fan of that sort of tone.

I liked the POD HD Recto and the Axe FX Uberschall the most.

EDIT: My most ADD post ever.

Where are my pants?


----------



## Razzy

orb451 said:


> EDIT: I hope Line6 follows suit and with the new update you mention, continues to add to the products in the future. I don't share your optimistic view though. It seems to me that Line6 is more about hardware revisions and new releases than they are about committing to a specific piece of hardware for years on end, but if I'm wrong on that, and I might be, then all the better for everyone.


 
Actually, I was reading today on another forum I get on, that Line 6 will be adding more amp models to the Pod HD series, in the future. (Some free, some in purchasable expansions.)

He heard it from a Line 6 rep at the LA Amp Show.

That might be really cool, especially for someone like me. I'm still an guitar ->Tube amp->Cabinet kind of guy for my live rig, but for recording, I do all kinds of things, and I just don't want to spend $2,000 for something I'm only really going to use to record, and something I will probably never use the full potential of anyway.

$800-$1,000 is definitely more up my alley for me to not use something to it's full potential.


----------



## crazyprofessor

orb451 said:


> Couple observations. To me this new Pod sounds alright. Not the greatest thing since sliced bread, but not nails on chalkboard bad either. At least to me.
> 
> Another thing, at one end of the spectrum are the cork sniffing zombies that think the AxeFX is the second coming of christ. In a box. That is, nothing will *ever* come close to it. These are the same snotty yacht driving shitbags that spend $400 on *directional* audio cables with 99.999999999999 percent oxygen free copper to make their Steely Dan records sound more lifelike and three dimensional.




Best. Post. Ever.


----------



## Sepultorture

there's no contest here, this is straight up the same concept but just different makes here, yes one has more options than the other, but of course they will sound different these are two completely different brands here

one caters to the low end buyers that want something decent

and then there's the axe with it's more options for more money

i don't see the axe fx beating the HD or the HD beating the axe fx, i wouldn't bother a comparison of presets, makes no sense. and i'm gunna be honest that new fireball 100 preset sounding like it could get pretty fucking sick


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

orb451 said:


> On the other end of the spectrum are the bargain basement hunters that are convinced that the next $300 Pod/amp-fx-combo/VST/freeware download, etc will surely shit all over the AxeFX's sound AND they'll get to flip off the cork sniffing crowd with pride, knowing they got all the sounds of the AxeFX for a fraction (pun?) of the price. These are the people that take great pride wringing every last bit of *it* factor out of bargain gear.


While I'm certainly not in this category I do think there is a certain charm to getting decent/good/great tone out of "junk" gear.
I would still say the axe is a higher quality modeller/fx unit, but I am also glad that Line6 has tried to fill the gap between them. To some extent Digitech has already done this with its BP/GP/GSP lines of MultiFX processors, but I like seeing more variety and more choices.

When many companies aim for the same market (even at different price levels within the same market) the consumers always win.


----------



## Guamskyy

When I would hear the POD first, I would go "Wow not bad." But when I heard the Axe FX with the same model, I was like "ZOMG it sounds amazing!"


That Uberschall...... I fell in love


----------



## Invader

Andromalia said:


> Once Line 6 releases a model, it stays that way forever. (Well, it has so far with previous products) The L6 packs are new amps, new effects, but never "hello we have redone amp X" pr "Hello we have tweaked the cab sims".



Not true. With the Pod XT 2.0 update back in 2004, Line6 completely remodelled the cabs and mics, which had a pretty big impact on the tones. They also redid the JCM800 model giving it a "modded Marshall" -treatment IIRC.


----------



## JohnIce

Invader said:


> Not true. With the Pod XT 2.0 update back in 2004, Line6 completely remodelled the cabs and mics, which had a pretty big impact on the tones. They also redid the JCM800 model giving it a "modded Marshall" -treatment IIRC.


 
Well obviously the hardware is updated, and the modelling along with it... but the thing with Fractal, is that they update the _existing_ models already in the Axe-Fx, without updating the hardware. An equivalent from L6 would be something like: "Hello PODxt users, we've now adjusted the Treadplate model's prescence circuit to be more realistic, get your free firmware update here".

This is why the Axe-Fx's modelling keeps improving all the time without requiring the owners to buy anything new, whereas with L6 if you want a better sounding AC30 model you'll have to wait for the release of a new POD (which can take years) and then buy that and hope the modelling on that unit will be better.


----------



## Invader

JohnIce said:


> Well obviously the hardware is updated, and the modelling along with it... but the thing with Fractal, is that they update the _existing_ models already in the Axe-Fx, without updating the hardware. An equivalent from L6 would be something like: "Hello PODxt users, we've now adjusted the Treadplate model's prescence circuit to be more realistic, get your free firmware update here".



That's exactly what I meant. Line6 updated the Pod XT firmware to 2.0 from 1.6 if I remember correctly. I wasn't talking about the Pod2 to Pod XT leap.


----------



## loktide

more than reworking the already existing amp models on the HD, i'm sure line6 will release several new amp and cab models. perhaps as the existing "model packs", or i could also figure them selling individual amp models and FX like 'apps' for the HD500 or the imminent rack and bean version.


----------



## cyril v

I can understand comparing the basic tones of the units, but comparing the features/customer support/firmware updates is pointless, AxeFX is in it's own league there and is updated constantly and for free... I'd imagine, that alone is worth the price of the AxeFX. Lets not even go down that route, lol.



Invader said:


> Not true. With the Pod XT 2.0 update back in 2004, Line6 completely remodelled the cabs and mics, which had a pretty big impact on the tones. *They also redid the JCM800 model giving it a "modded Marshall" -treatment IIRC*.



Here's hoping they do that again.


----------



## Ostia Man

Rev2010 said:


> I haven't checked it out yet but I think the GT-10 can only control one parameter per pedal.
> Rev.



you can control up to 8 different parameter in each pedal of the gt-10


----------



## Rev2010

Ostia Man said:


> you can control up to 8 different parameter in each pedal of the gt-10



I thought that was only for the expression pedal. Never used the "Assigns" yet though, only read about it.

Regardless I loooove my GT-10!! I found out the other day that Boss changed the ground on the 10 so I was able to hook up the amp control to my Mesa - previously (GT-8) gave the well known insane ground loop hum. I only use channels 1 and 2 anyway. And now that I messed with the effects dual channel function and can greatly use it to switch between two different sounds in a single patch I'm ecstatic  Sorry to go off topic. I won't go on about it again in this thread.


Rev.


----------



## Isan

Rev2010 said:


> I thought that was only for the expression pedal. Never used the "Assigns" yet though, only read about it.
> 
> Regardless I loooove my GT-10!! I found out the other day that Boss changed the ground on the 10 so I was able to hook up the amp control to my Mesa - previously (GT-8) gave the well known insane ground loop hum. I only use channels 1 and 2 anyway. And now that I messed with the effects dual channel function and can greatly use it to switch between two different sounds in a single patch I'm ecstatic  Sorry to go off topic. I won't go on about it again in this thread.
> 
> 
> Rev.


if they are like the gt8 assigns they are confusing and fucking annoying


----------



## Ostia Man

Rev2010 said:


> I thought that was only for the expression pedal. Never used the "Assigns" yet though, only read about it.
> 
> Regardless I loooove my GT-10!! I found out the other day that Boss changed the ground on the 10 so I was able to hook up the amp control to my Mesa - previously (GT-8) gave the well known insane ground loop hum. I only use channels 1 and 2 anyway. And now that I messed with the effects dual channel function and can greatly use it to switch between two different sounds in a single patch I'm ecstatic  Sorry to go off topic. I won't go on about it again in this thread.
> 
> 
> Rev.


I try a gt-10 the other day and all the hi gain amp models seemed to have a mid boost, they sounded a bit honky. 


Isan said:


> if they are like the gt8 assigns they are confusing and fucking annoying



I like the way boss works, to me it seems very easy. and i use the assigns all the time, very usefull.

Is it pocible to control various function with the pod HD?


----------



## Rev2010

Ostia Man said:


> I try a gt-10 the other day and all the hi gain amp models seemed to have a mid boost, they sounded a bit honky.



I don't use the preamp/speaker sim portion. I have it disabled globally as I have a Mesa Triple Rec 




Ostia Man said:


> I like the way boss works, to me it seems very easy. and i use the assigns all the time, very usefull.
> 
> Is it pocible to control various function with the pod HD?



From what I've found doing a brief read of the HD500 manual they offer the ability to assign 2 functions to each footpedal. So for example you can shut off delay and reverb both with just one pedal press. Either way, the Boss does seem to be noticeably more powerful in terms of control. But of course, I don't own the Pod and am only going on a brief manual overview. Their manuals are f'ing retarded with a separate "Quick Start Guide", "Model Gallery", and "Advanced Guide". Makes it more annoying to search for the info you want.


Rev.


----------



## Semikiller

I guess it's impossible to compare the two until line 6 releases a Pod HD 2000!


----------



## Sepultorture

after hearing some vids (and i know that's not saying much) i'm actually looking into a line 6 HD500. now will that stop me from buying an AXE FX in the future, not a chance, but what i've been hearing vid wise has been geting me to thinking i could go with an FRFR rig and just jam the HD500 for now


----------



## SnowfaLL

Definitely getting one of these, I was quite happy with my X3L (did most of my shows with it and a Carvin T100, sounded good vs my buddies JSX) so this is awesome.

So pumped, Wasnt too interested when I first heard of it but the clips really proved to be solid.


----------



## IbanezJ2GA

I wonder why line6 didnt add usb3.0 for recording.. after listening to some clips this really is not a huge jump from the xt3. Unfortunately there's nothing like a real amp but axefx comes the closet then the pod hd to my ears. If money is short go with the pod hd


----------



## Andromalia

The bandwidth of USB2 is amply sufficient for recording. USB3 would just be more cost for no gain except unused BW.


----------



## Rev2010

^^^


----------



## JohnIce

IbanezJ2GA said:


> Unfortunately there's nothing like a real amp


 
I agree. However, to get a nice tube amp to sound like a nice tube amp on a record, you'll also need good mics, a good interface and preamp, and a good place to record it at, with the right acoustics aswell as opportunity to turn the amp up to where you want it. Same thing goes for live playing.

I've heard hundreds of bad or just lackluster recordings of great tube amps, but I barely ever hear a bad recording with an Axe-Fx... so, it doesn't matter how "real" your $2000 tube amp is if you still can't get it to sound like $2000 on record and through a PA.


----------



## IbanezJ2GA

Andromalia said:


> The bandwidth of USB2 is amply sufficient for recording. USB3 would just be more cost for no gain except unused BW.



oh ic that makes sense. infact dollars and cents lol.

I agree with you john im just starting to mic up my amp and its hard to get anything out of it because i just cant crank the volume and my room sucks its too echoy, so yes i see what your saying.


----------



## guitar4tw

JohnIce said:


> I agree. However, to get a nice tube amp to sound like a nice tube amp on a record, you'll also need good mics, a good interface and preamp, and a good place to record it at, with the right acoustics aswell as opportunity to turn the amp up to where you want it. Same thing goes for live playing.
> 
> I've heard hundreds of bad or just lackluster recordings of great tube amps, but I barely ever hear a bad recording with an Axe-Fx... so, it doesn't matter how "real" your $2000 tube amp is if you still can't get it to sound like $2000 on record and through a PA.



This is such a good point that is so often overlooked.


----------



## Andromalia

Well, modeling is only the last avatar of trying to solve the issue arising with tube amps: basically that you must play so loud you need a dedicated room for it, soundproofed, with another adjacent control room. Hardware speaker emulators are nothing new, the ADA microcab and Marshall SE 100 are both 20+ years old.

That's why I'm surprised lower wattage amps aren't that frequent and manufacturers still issue 100W monstrosities that must be played at ungodly sound levels to start to get some power amp distortion. Solid state was one of the things that were tried but it turned out different. FFS I *never* used my mesa 20:20 at more than 30% power. and although modern metal guys want a large headroom not to get that distorsion, frankly we death metal fans and the like are an extreme minority.

I guess what's missing are mikes able to record a 2W amp powering a 5" speaker, I don't see anything else.

As for bad recordings with an axe-fx, it's likely what you get from people throwing 2K on one piece of equipment: they are likely to be more experienced than the random POD buyer.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Andromalia said:


> Well, modeling is only the last avatar of trying to solve the issue arising with tube amps: basically that you must play so loud you need a dedicated room for it, soundproofed, with another adjacent control room. Hardware speaker emulators are nothing new, the ADA microcab and Marshall SE 100 are both 20+ years old.
> 
> That's why I'm surprised lower wattage amps aren't that frequent and manufacturers still issue 100W monstrosities that must be played at ungodly sound levels to start to get some power amp distortion. Solid state was one of the things that were tried but it turned out different. FFS I *never* used my mesa 20:20 at more than 30% power. and although modern metal guys want a large headroom not to get that distorsion, frankly we death metal fans and the like are an extreme minority.
> 
> I guess what's missing are mikes able to record a 2W amp powering a 5" speaker, I don't see anything else.
> 
> As for bad recordings with an axe-fx, it's likely what you get from people throwing 2K on one piece of equipment: they are likely to be more experienced than the random POD buyer.



Randall was REALLY onto something with their V2 and T2 amps, it's just their execution wasn't perfect, neither was marketing, and they recently scrapped it all in favor of going with "proven" (as in old) conventional tube amps. 

They idea they had was have a VERY small wattage and output tube power amp which is then amplified by a high headroom solid state power amp. 

What they did "wrong" was use standard 12AX7 and 12AT7 tubes for the low wattage amp. Those tubes don't impart the same characteristics as the power tubes we're all used to such as EL34s and 6L6s. If they would have worked on finding a low power tube with similar distortion characteristics, they would have sounded much closer to what a lot of us are used to hearing. Another low point, was the headroom of the solid state "volume section". If they would have doubled the wattage (which is VERY cheap and easy when dealing with solid state topologies) then they would have been able to amplify the tube power stage better, as in with more fidelity. 

Granted, those V2 and T2 amps sounded unique and very good, but they had so much more potential.


----------



## Wookieslayer

MaxOfMetal said:


> Randall was REALLY onto something with their V2 and T2 amps, it's just their execution wasn't perfect, neither was marketing, and they recently scrapped it all in favor of going with "proven" (as in old) conventional tube amps.




damn.. makes me a sad panda


----------



## Variant

> An equivalent from L6 would be something like: "Hello PODxt users, we've now adjusted the Treadplate model's prescence circuit to be more realistic, get your free firmware update here".



Ummm... this is exactly what they did with the 2.0 firmware update in the X3 series. Granted, the changes on the modeling side probably weren't as significant as those in the Axe-Fx (possibly due to the hardware limitations of the X3) but there was a difference. With more bandwidth this time around, the HD 2.0 rev. may be more significant.


----------



## Ben.Last

MaxOfMetal said:


> Randall was REALLY onto something with their V2 and T2 amps, it's just their execution wasn't perfect, neither was marketing, and they recently scrapped it all in favor of going with "proven" (as in old) conventional tube amps.



*grumblegrumble* Don't remind me.


----------



## Andromalia

Well anyway, the axe fx has shown it can be used as a modeler in AAA bands live, and this is largely due to the fact that overall PA tech is much less expensive these days too. This must be taken into account , overall show sound quality is getting better with the years, so devices exploiting PAs will also give better results. Changes are going to be slow because the traditional amps is an established market. the traditional design of amps, which is to be heard over all the ruckus, is becoming obsolete. Remember amps were designed at the start so the acoustic guitar could be heard over the brass section.


----------



## Ishan

Andromalia said:


> Remember amps were designed at the start so the acoustic guitar could be heard over the brass section.



It's even worth, they were designed to amplify organs at first (early Fender's were too), they've been used by guitarist because there wasn't any specialized amp for them 

I don't think traditional tube amps will ever become obsolete, because it so simple, organic, and you just have to plug your guitar and play loud


----------



## Harry

Variant said:


> Ummm... this is exactly what they did with the 2.0 firmware update in the X3 series. Granted, the changes on the modeling side probably weren't as significant as those in the Axe-Fx (possibly due to the hardware limitations of the X3) but there was a difference. With more bandwidth this time around, the HD 2.0 rev. may be more significant.



I think you may be thinking of the Flash memory update that happened a bit before that.
2.0 added more effects/effect models, and the one before that improved the amp models.
But yeah, as you said, wasn't a huge difference, but it did definitely sound nicer afterward.


----------



## Rev2010

Picked it up today and tried it out tonight. As with most of these effect units I find the "preamp" does not offer anywhere near the level of gain as the amps they're modelling. Even my GT-10 is weak in gain and there have been hundreds of posts about it. I turned off all the effects and worked solely with the preamp. This Rectifier sample is with the gain maxed! For comparison I recorded my Triple Rec using the direct out into two different Guitar Rig Cab Sim patches I have. One is the original cab sim I use for my 7-string. The other is one I recently came up with for my 6-string (a bit too scratchy though). This generic riff was done on my 6-string and is two separate left/right tracks. If I turn down the preamp gain and add a stomp distortion it has a lot of gain again, but why the F not when just using the preamp??

None of these clips have any EQ whatsoever. I did maximize the volume (Voxengo Elephant) and there's a backing drum track. Here are the clips, they're short for now as I didn't plan to post anything till tomorrow and have had a few drinks  (click the links don't try save as!)

HD300.mp3

Mesa original cab sim.mp3

Mesa new cab sim.mp3


Rev.


----------



## Ostia Man

the eq curve is a bit different, but the amp simulation sounds very good!


----------



## Rev2010

Heh, on which clip, the HD300? If you mean the HD300 I fully agree, shit if you mean any of them I fully agree cause I do love the Guitar Rig cab sims. But the HD300's amp sim, while being nothing like a real Mesa, still sounds damn good. The problem is the playability mostly. When playing it really feels like playing an amp with the gain set to 50%. It's awkward. My wife liked the sound of the HD300 direct best over the other two, I disagreed but again, this is without any EQ whatsoever and that makes a huge difference.


Rev.


----------



## Krankguitarist

All three sounded good by my ears, but I'm using a shit pair of headphones right now.

Will take a better listen when I've got access to my real cans.


----------



## Ostia Man

Rev2010 said:


> Heh, on which clip, the HD300? If you mean the HD300 I fully agree, shit if you mean any of them I fully agree cause I do love the Guitar Rig cab sims. But the HD300's amp sim, while being nothing like a real Mesa, still sounds damn good. The problem is the playability mostly. When playing it really feels like playing an amp with the gain set to 50%. It's awkward. My wife liked the sound of the HD300 direct best over the other two, I disagreed but again, this is without any EQ whatsoever and that makes a huge difference.
> 
> 
> Rev.



do have the guitar input level set to normal or pad?
if you have it set to pad, that could be reason for the lack of gain


----------



## Rev2010

Unless it's in the system settings I don't see a pad option. On the back there isn't anyway. I'll check the manual in a few minutes.

By the way, I found something interesting. The Line6 website lists the missing effects in the HD300 and they list that it does not have Ring Modulator but is indeed does have it! I was really surprised to see this as I love using Ring Mod on my GT-10 for weird sounds and really wanted to try out Line6's model as it has a few more settings options. I wonder what other effects they claim are omitted are actually still in there.


Rev.


----------



## Isan

Jeas that is low gain ? ..... I must be running an infinitesimal amount of gain then.... why not throw a screamer in and boost the gain ?


----------



## TemjinStrife

Dude, that is a LOT of gain. A Recto has about that same amount of usable gain.


----------



## Rev2010

No, it's not unusable at at but if you played the thing you would "feel" the difference and know what I'm talking about. If they're modeling specific amps there shouldn't be that much a difference, I don't see why it's a big deal that I question this.

On another note, there's no power button on this thing. Kinda sucks cause it's always on if in a power strip or conditioner even when you don't need it on. I'm updating the firmware now - currently is 1.03. Maybe that will make a difference.


Rev.


----------



## Rev2010

Guys, you're judging just based on the sound. It's NOT a LOT of gain. Anyone that's played an amp would feel the lack of gain, and that is with the gain maxed on the HD300. For rythym it's not as big a deal but for lead soloing I think it should have the extra gain like a real amp has. Sheesh you guys 


Rev.


----------



## Isan

I have played one  and i did not find the gain lacking at all.


----------



## Rev2010

Sounds like the update might've had an effect. I'll post samples shortly. I'm gonna do a knob for knob comparison with my Mesa channel 3 with Modern gain like they're modeling. Yesterdays was Channel 2 with Vintage as that's my preferred setting. I'll also post up a JCM800 clip.


Rev.


----------



## Rev2010

OK, here are some new clips after the firmware update. It does seem they increased the gain a bit on the Mesa, maybe I'm imagining things though who knows. It's still not as over the top as the real thing of course but it's enough.

So I did a comparison with the model set to the SAME settings as my Mesa and it sounds like uber-ass. Maybe it's the Mesa cab model but changing the cab model didn't make things much better until going to smaller cabs like 2x12, 1x12, or even 4x10, but I left it for this sample. None of these MP3's have any EQ'ing outside of the HD300. I did NOT try to make any of these sound good so this is not something to judge the HD300 by, it's just a few clips for comparison and whatever (you need to click the links not right click!). Oh, and all these HD300 clips are using the SM57 on axis mic.

HD300 with same settings as my real Mesa Channel 3 on Modern

HD300 Same settings as real Mesa.mp3

HD300 Mesa with amp mid and high EQ raised

HD300 Mesa with amp EQ changes.mp3

Real Mesa amp Channel 3 on Modern with simple Guitar Rig cab sim

Real Mesa with simple Guitar Rig cab sim.mp3

JCM 800 model with gain maxed and all amp EQ knobs at middle position

JCM800 gain maxed all EQ knobs at middle.mp3


Rev.


----------



## Spinedriver

After hearing your samples, I understand where you're coming from when you're saying the HD300 has 'less gain'. Granted, it's very subtle but then again it's not like the amp sims are perfect duplicates of the real world versions, so you kind of have to expect some imperfections.

That being said though, I have to say that your 2nd take on the Dual Rec was a lot better than the first attempt and as far as recordings go, it's a pretty damn good representation.

I have to admit though that most of the tone comparisons out there seem to be comparing the HD to the Axe-Fx. What I want to hear is the HD up against some of the models from the GSP 1101.


----------



## JohnDillingerJr

Crazy how similar it sounds to the real thing.

I for the likes of me couldn't get that "perfect" recording tone with my POD. Maybe I'm expecting too much from it...


----------



## Rev2010

JohnDillingerJr said:


> Crazy how similar it sounds to the real thing.
> 
> I for the likes of me couldn't get that "perfect" recording tone with my POD. Maybe I'm expecting too much from it...



Which POD did you have an earlier version? I have to say, after posting those clips and played with it for a while trying out all the various high gain amps and learned something about the HD series. The mic model is extremely important, finding the best one for each amp or cab that is. I put those clips up using the SM57 model since at some point I'd come to the conclusion it's the better sounding one but I was way wrong. With the Mesa using a U67 sounds much much more close to the clip I made of the real Mesa through Guitar Rig. I guess it makes sense as the mic models in my GR cab sim are indeed a U model condenser. Either way though, they got the EQ waaaay off. Hear how bassy the HD Mesa is when matching my amps settings!? And the SM57 model is bright with more mids and highs.

I found that to use the Mesa model with Mesa cab I really have to clock the bass all the way back to 9 o'clock and still boost the mids and highs a bit. Overall though one can get a great direct recording tone with this thing. I'm 90% likely to return mine to GC as I still think my real Mesa with cab sim (and EQ of course) sounds better and I already have an effect unit I love (GT-10). But for those out there without a real tube head and cab sim software I think these units are a good buy. The menu system is a bit annoying though lol. But you get used to it.


Rev.


----------



## Randy

Once again, the actual characteristics of the model are very true to the actual amp; which was a huge surprise. I like your real amp tone a lot, BTW.


----------



## Isan

Rev2010 said:


> The menu system is a bit annoying though lol. But you get used to it.
> 
> 
> Rev.





this reason alone is justification to get a pod hd 500.... man editing the 300 is a PITA


----------



## Rev2010

Isan said:


> this reason alone is justification to get a pod hd.... man editing the 300 is a PITA



100% agreed  The upper models will be much easier to edit and I think the HD500 allows any effect in any of the 8 blocks, could be wrong though. The HD300 does not allow this, there are predefined effects that are available in each effect block, so you can't just put whatever you want in any block you want.

@Randy - thanks man!!  Trust me, it sounds a lot better with some post EQ 


Rev.


----------



## Santuzzo

From the first three clips I liked the HD300 the most, to be honest.
The others sounded great, too, but the HD sounded tighter to me.

My GAS for the HD500 is growing stronger


----------



## Rook

Hey,
We've just got one of these in stock on my shop, I thought I'd share my experience.

Ok, so I was aiming to set it up using the 4 cable method, the amp was an HT-5 and I can't remember what guitar I was using but it's irrelevant.

First impressions, the unit is solid, and has a much stiffer and more 'together' feel than the XT live stuff. The knobs felt less plasticky too, though they are still plastic. The expression pedal clicked and squeaked a bit at first but this is probably because it's fresh out of the box.

The display is great. You get a very clear 'signal chain' with effectively 8 (i think...), 4 before the 'amp' and 4 after. The 'amp' i'm referring to is the section of the signal chain allowed for amp modelling. Strangely, this section doesn't allow you to designate it as the loop (HT5), you have to use up one of your other boxes for this. It's not a big issue, but I thought Line6 would maybe thought of it :-S. The way the buttons on the pedal work relative to these 'boxes' is very good indeed. Each pedal becomes the usual on off button as if each of these boxes on the display were your average stomp box.

On the display it's very easy to select which box's parameters you wish to edit, what kind of pedal it is (i.e. dynamics, gate, filters, pitch, mod, delay or reverb), which parameter you wish to edit on that 'pedal' and the value of the parameter with a knob for each of these functions.

Finally the sound. The general quality of the effects is very good, not mind blowing nor up to TC Electronic's or Fractal's standard but hey it's less than half what you'd pay for a G System and a quarter what you'd pay for an Axe FX. There's lots of choice of FX and they're very flexible, the pedals handled the 4CM very well. The only issue I had is things like boost and compression add significantly more noise than your standard pedal setup. You HAVE to use a noise gate with any of these effects. This was a real shame, I was honestly hoping this would be one thing they'd resolved from the XT's...

This is the only downfall for me, but unfortunately it's a big one.

As a do-it-all, midi activated, all in one unit it works great, and for thew quality of effects you do get great value for money, but that's what this is all about; value. If you're looking for pro sound quality or even better than small-gig type quality, look elsewhere.

Hope this was helpful to anybody looking into this kind of unit. If you're on a budget, you should seriously consider giving this a go.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Thank you! I've been looking into the HD500 as a replacement for my GT-6, and one of the things I'm interested in is the quality of the FX, so your review is relevant to my interests!


----------



## Rev2010

Santuzzo said:


> From the first three clips I liked the HD300 the most, to be honest.
> The others sounded great, too, but the HD sounded tighter to me.



Yeah my wife liked it best too, but after the firmware update it no longer sounds like that. They say in the update that they updated the amp models and it sounds like they did cause that original clip sounds nothing like a Mesa and the new ones do.

Keep in mind that clip had much less gain and I did actually have the noise gate turned on! Shame on me yes, but those two things add to the tightness. I still prefer my real Mesa sound but with EQ of course. I see many complain that Line6 amp sims, HD series included, have an odd midrange that makes the guitar sit outside the mix. I thought everyone was just being a whiner that doesn't know how to mix, but I can indeed hear what that are referring to. I still think it's easily fixed with some EQ'ing/mixing, but I do know what these people meant. The clips of the real Mesa just gel in with the mix so much smoother right away.

Again, just remember that I didn't EQ any of the real Mesa clips, I only used two different cab sim setups in the original posting, while with the HD300 sounds I DID use the amp knobs EQ's in the clips I say were EQ'd. So it's not a fully fair comparison.

If you guys really want to hear my Mesa sounding a lot better check out this thread I created which has two songs:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...th-guitar-tone-two-tracks-for-comparison.html

The first song is done with my 7 string and I LOVE the tone with my original cab sim. The second is my 6 string with EMG's that I'm having a harder time nailing the perfect tone. Please do let me know what you think  IMO the tone in my song Disgrace sounds just like a real amp to me. All my music friends I've had listen to it was surprised to hear I used a Guitar Rig cab sim.


Rev.


----------



## Rook

Glad to help 

Where'd you get the Roadster owner's thingy? Fellow owner here, lol!

EDIT: 250th post, woo! lol.


----------



## Rev2010

JPhoenix19 said:


> Thank you! I've been looking into the HD500 as a replacement for my GT-6, and one of the things I'm interested in is the quality of the FX, so your review is relevant to my interests!



If the amp models aren't as super important to you I would suggest you don't overlook considering giving the GT-10 a try as well. I went from the GT-8 to a 10 and wow, big improvement. Have an HD300 here but I can't compare it to the GT-10 due to it's significant limitations compared to the upper models.


Rev.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Fun111 said:


> Glad to help
> 
> Where'd you get the Roadster owner's thingy? Fellow owner here, lol!
> 
> EDIT: 250th post, woo! lol.



I made it  feel free to pop that sucker in your sig and join the un-official Roadster club!



Rev2010 said:


> If the amp models aren't as super important to you I would suggest you don't overlook considering giving the GT-10 a try as well. I went from the GT-8 to a 10 and wow, big improvement. Have an HD300 here but I can't compare it to the GT-10 due to it's significant limitations compared to the upper models.
> 
> 
> Rev.



I had checked out the amp models on the GT-10, but never the effects. Hopefully when my budget allows I'll be able to take my rig into GC's loud room and try both an HD500 and a GT-10. If/when I do, I'll report.


----------



## Variant

^
Yeah, actually that's right. I stand corrected.


----------



## Andromalia

Ishan said:


> I don't think traditional tube amps will ever become obsolete, because it so simple, organic, and you just have to plug your guitar and play loud



Well, amps are only so simple as you make them...


----------



## Randy

What an overkill rig that was, wasn't it? Geez.


----------



## OrsusMetal

I think the HD sounds pretty awesome. Much better than the original clips when it was released. It is about time Line6 started pumping out some better products. Hopefully they update their whole line now, like the Vetta series. The Line6 guy that did the original release vid or something said these HD pods have better and more advanced tech than the Vettas. So why spend over a grand on a Vetta when the HD series would be better? So I bet they will be pumping out some more stuff here soon.


----------



## guitar4tw

Randy said:


> What an overkill rig that was, wasn't it? Geez.



No way, he needs all of it to enter the fifth dimension and activate godmode.


----------



## meisterjager

OrsusMetal said:


> I think the HD sounds pretty awesome. Much better than the original clips when it was released. It is about time Line6 started pumping out some better products. Hopefully they update their whole line now, like the Vetta series. The Line6 guy that did the original release vid or something said these HD pods have better and more advanced tech than the Vettas. So why spend over a grand on a Vetta when the HD series would be better? So I bet they will be pumping out some more stuff here soon.


 
I think for now they're relying on the Pod HD + DT50 integration to be the Vetta slayer. Though I'm not quite sure exactly how integrated they are with each other, but it seems pretty good in theory.


----------



## jtm45

So has there been any talk of Line 6 possibly releasing extra amp and effects packs for the HD range in the future ?
I was also wondering if this new Line 6 HD thing will find its way into a new version of Pod Farm or something similar ?


----------



## crazyprofessor




----------



## ST3MOCON

a lot of people like to bash the pod! i myself think the podx3 sounds great and the hd could only sound better. here is a GREAT video comparing the axe fx and pod hd! listen to it and be honest with yourself! heres the link YouTube - Axe Fx vs. Pod HD - Rectifier comparison


----------



## Krankguitarist

Here's what I think would be interesting:

A little clip directly comparing the tones off the X3 and the HD series.

I've still got my x3 live, I just may try that when I get my HD500. Fedex says it'll be here on saturday.


----------



## Andromalia

crazyprofessor said:


>



Not bad but: 

-Doesn't sound like a recto with V30s (that's what is written on the LCD)
-Not a very good mix

So it's difficult to base one opinion on such a clip. (I'd probably do worse myself but I'm not making a clip, either :d )


----------



## crazyprofessor

Andromalia said:


> Not bad but:
> 
> -Doesn't sound like a recto with V30s (that's what is written on the LCD)
> -Not a very good mix
> 
> So it's difficult to base one opinion on such a clip. (I'd probably do worse myself but I'm not making a clip, either :d )



I made a new mix dialing off the main lead a little. Posted it last night. Maybe you're right about the cab too. 



Any constructive feedback is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Andromalia

I'm listening to it on a PC with so-so sound card but quite good headphones and the bass is really overbearing, try a high pass at 200Hz or plainly lowering the bass on the amp if it's where it shows on the LCD in your vid.  

As is, it doesn't sound bad exactly, but it's unusable for a good demo.


----------



## Isan

def. lower the bass


----------



## DevourTheDamned

well i definitely got my hd500 in last night from guitar center, [funny, soon as i got home not only in my physical mail but also in my email was a coupon for 30$ off any purchase of 199$ or more for the rest of october >.<] BUT anyway, the pedal is a monster. im honestly more impressed with this thing than ANYTHING line 6 has ever put their name on. that 'feel' thing they were trying to get, they got it. for sure. seems like a lot of the high gain amps though dont have as much gain built in as they ACTUAL amps do, so it does leave you a little reliant on the screamer or other distortions, but then again they really fill out the sound and i honestly have no reservations on this thing other than the lack of an on/off switch lol 
the sound is great, even thru a craptastic little 1x10 peavey, thru headphones though, the sound is absolutely crisp and you can SRSLY get some djenty deliciousness out of this bad boy. 
i REALLY hope Bulb can get his hands on one and at LEAST play around with it and post a few clips, its a great piece, totally worth getting if you want [and take this with a grain of salt] 'axefx' quality [again, not AS good, but still PRETTY DAMN] and NOT spend 4 grand for the whole setup. 
5 stars guys.
i recommend it, even if its just for backup.


----------



## Rev2010

Hey, check the firmware revision. Mine was 1.03 and the gain was weak. I updated to 1.10 and it was way better, though still a pinch less than the real amps gain. 


Rev.


----------



## Ravelle17

crazyprofessor said:


> I made a new mix dialing off the main lead a little. Posted it last night. Maybe you're right about the cab too.
> 
> 
> 
> Any constructive feedback is appreciated. Thanks!




Your guitar is out of tune...at least on the rhythm track.


----------



## Santuzzo

I pulled the trigger on the HD500 today. Ordered it online and should get it sometime next week.
Can't wait


----------



## QuambaFu

Hey Guys,
A friend of mine, lefty777 on here, picked up an HD500 last week. We had a lot of luck putting two parametric EQs between the amp model and the mixer. One EQ block on each path. This really seemed to "bring out" the tone. You have to adjust the EQs accordingly cuz it will clip rather easily. 

His setup is an hd500 into a carvin ts100 and an Orange 4x12. We got some great tones with the treadplate, fireball, and the uberschall models with cab simulation turned off. I'm pretty impressed with it so far. It's a great upgrade from x3.

Hope this info helps out.

Later


----------



## cyril v

DevourTheDamned said:


> well i definitely got my hd500 in last night from guitar center, [funny, soon as i got home not only in my physical mail but also in my email was a coupon for 30$ off any purchase of 199$ or more for the rest of october >.<] BUT anyway, the pedal is a monster. im honestly more impressed with this thing than ANYTHING line 6 has ever put their name on. that 'feel' thing they were trying to get, they got it. for sure. seems like a lot of the high gain amps though dont have as much gain built in as they ACTUAL amps do, so it does leave you a little reliant on the screamer or other distortions, but then again they really fill out the sound and i honestly have no reservations on this thing other than the lack of an on/off switch lol
> the sound is great, even thru a craptastic little 1x10 peavey, thru headphones though, the sound is absolutely crisp and you can SRSLY get some djenty deliciousness out of this bad boy.
> i REALLY hope Bulb can get his hands on one and at LEAST play around with it and post a few clips, its a great piece, totally worth getting if you want [and take this with a grain of salt] 'axefx' quality [again, not AS good, but still PRETTY DAMN] and NOT spend 4 grand for the whole setup.
> 5 stars guys.
> i recommend it, even if its just for backup.



lol, same thing happened to me. 

I had ordered from american music supply as soon as they listed it on their page, but whatever reason my order wasn't shipped and it was on backorder up until yesterday. I got fed up and canceled once they told me they probably have any more in stock until sometime in nov, so I called up Guitar Center and picked one up from there. Then I come home and check my mail... $30 coupon!! FUUUUU


----------



## Rev2010

Guys, do you all not know about GC's price protection? If you go back with the coupon they'll refund the $30 to your credit card. They may even do it if you call in, don't know for sure on that though. I've had times at MusicianFriend where I got coupons that took off $500 after I made a purchase. I called in and they refunded the money to my card. Give it a shot, it's certainly worth it. 


Rev.


----------



## Krankguitarist

Just got mine today.

Took me an hour and thirty minutes of fiddling around thinking "man, this thing sounds like ass" until I realized I was still in the "combo" output mode.

Flipped it to "Studio Direct" and it came alive.

Funny thing is, this has happened to me EVERY time I've bought a POD, and I've had 4.


----------



## Isan

FINALLY DJENT Manifold (early preview) | licentia


----------



## QuambaFu

Isan said:


> FINALLY DJENT Manifold (early preview) | licentia


 
NICE! What amp model are you using?


----------



## Isan

that isnt me but he is using


"A few things:

The rhythm tone is its the uberschall amp/cab with an 87 condenser and the fireball amp/cab with a 409 dynamic.. There are lots of other amps I'm using on various tracks but the gain is a little less than 50% on both of those amps so I'm sure you can come up with something usable and tight.

The guitars have a lot of high end in them, almost too much. Heavier rhythm guitars like this sound best to me with less high and low end and more attention to the midrange."


----------



## meisterjager

My new interface turned up, which means I can start properly using my HD500 when I finish work in like 4 hours! I had a lot of trouble using it via USB - my DAW didn't like it too much! I need to buy me some monitors to achieve ultimate win, though...

Anyone came across any new mixes using the Pods? Be interested to hear how far people have got with tweaking them since last week!


----------



## Isan

i am waiting for fucking zzounds to send me mine ~_~


----------



## SSK0909

i've had my HD300 for two weeks time now and thought the time was right to share my thoughts.

Interface on the 300 is pretty intuitive. 
It's a little lacking compared to the 400 and 500 models, firstly some features like presence, cab, and fx parameters can only be reached by pressing down the "presets" button. But its no biggie and if you plug the pod into your pc its far easier to modify and adjust your patches from the line 6 software anyways.

Secondly, bank switching is really akward on the 300. You have to step on two buttons at the same time. For home recording and practising its no biggie. But for you guys who consider a Pod HD for live usage, go with the 400 or 500 with bank up and down buttons 

The amp selection button/interface i find a bit weird. As you dial it, a red or green LED will light up besides the amp describtion to let you know what amp is dialed in.
Red LED in front og "high gain" is the jcm 800, green LED in front of "high gain" is the Bogner, Red LED in front of "metal" is the recto etc... It works, but i wonder how this system will work if they release upgrades with new amp models.

Now for the fun part. The sounds 

So far i've only run it through headphones and monitors.

The amp sims are really good, they're not axe-fx or real amp levels. But when i switch back to my old Line 6 toneport the difference is very noticeable. 
The old Line 6 sims sound very sterile, muddy and with no dynamics compared to the HD.

The HD sims also have a lot more of an open character to them. its easier to get the feeling of a powefull, cranked stack with the HD.

For recording the HD sits pretty well in the mix. The high gain amps tend to be on the boomy side and you need a lot of bass cut, but tweaking can give you some pretty nice results  I found that the recto cab sounded really dull. But try playing around with the Ûberschall cab, it worked wonders for my sound and made me skip impulses.

Value really is the keyword for the HD. You get a really nice practicing tool, a good recording tool and a multifx/amp sim board for live usage for a sum of money that is pretty miniscule in the world of GAS musicians. Hell. I've owned FX pedals more expensive and they hardly sounded better 

Of course you're not going to get a 100% replacement for your amp stack, but I almost wanna bet that the amp sims in the HD will sound better than any real amp in its price range. 

If i had to put a score on it I would probably give it a 9/10 because the aim here is to get great value for the money and surpass the old Line 6 sounds. Not cure your gas or compete with the Axe-fx.
But yet, it still has a few akward design choices that should have been avoided, even on the cheap model.

End of rant/review


----------



## Isan

Okay fuck zzounds ... backordered till the 25th and they didn't even send me an email!
WORST CUSTOMER SERVICE EVER !


----------



## cyril v

Isan said:


> Okay fuck zzounds ... backordered till the 25th and they didn't even send me an email!
> WORST CUSTOMER SERVICE EVER !



Damn dude. that fucking blows, i feel ya on this one because i waited damn near a month before being put on another backorder for a month w/american music supply (even though i placed my order the moment they added them to their site when they were still in-stock. 

Judging by what I was told by them, it is on Line 6's end that is causing the problem with shipping these out. I can only assume it's because they are shipping most of them to guitarcenter first and making sure their stock is met first, so I would suggest you cancel your order w/zzounds and just snag one from GC... seems you have quite a few of them around you that have some in stock and free shipping is always win.

What I actually did was call up GC, asked them to hold one for me and then cancelled my order with AMS and drove to pick mine up.


----------



## meisterjager

Best thing I've done with the HD500 so far is run it through the poweramp of the Triple X. It sounded AWESOME - possibly better than the amp itself, dare I say it.

Very impressive stuff!


----------



## Wookieslayer

meisterjager said:


> Best thing I've done with the HD500 so far is run it through the poweramp of the Triple X. It sounded AWESOME - possibly better than the amp itself, dare I say it.
> 
> Very impressive stuff!



wow that sounds brutal! could you post any clips even video clips


----------



## meisterjager

When I'm next infront of all my gear I'll do that, yeah!


----------



## JPhoenix19

meisterjager said:


> My new interface turned up, which means I can start properly using my HD500 when I finish work in like 4 hours! I had a lot of trouble using it via USB - my DAW didn't like it too much! I need to buy me some monitors to achieve ultimate win, though...



Could you elaborate on this? I'm looking at picking up an HD500, and I'm wanting to know what to expect to be able to do (or not be able to do) without picking up any other recording equipment.

Forgive my noobish-ness, I'm relatively inexperienced with recording. Basically, I want to be able to have the HD500 hooked up to my computer via its USB interface and into my DAW- which would be connected to Reason (where I build my drum tracks). I guess I'm wanting to know if I can monitor what I'm playing from my computer and not have noticeable (monitoring) latency. If not, would I need a separate interface for this? Or would I be better off with a multi-track recorder like a Boss BR-series or Tascam Portastudio?


----------



## Razzy

JPhoenix19 said:


> Could you elaborate on this? I'm looking at picking up an HD500, and I'm wanting to know what to expect to be able to do (or not be able to do) without picking up any other recording equipment.
> 
> Forgive my noobish-ness, I'm relatively inexperienced with recording. Basically, I want to be able to have the HD500 hooked up to my computer via its USB interface and into my DAW- which would be connected to Reason (where I build my drum tracks). I guess I'm wanting to know if I can monitor what I'm playing from my computer and not have noticeable (monitoring) latency. If not, would I need a separate interface for this? Or would I be better off with a multi-track recorder like a Boss BR-series or Tascam Portastudio?



Record via USB in your DAW, but monitor the pod by plugginh the headphone out into the microphone port on your computer's soundcard. It's what I do with my PodXT.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Razzy said:


> Record via USB in your DAW, but monitor the pod by plugginh the headphone out into the microphone port on your computer's soundcard. It's what I do with my PodXT.



Hmmm, not a bad idea!


----------



## durangokid

I've found some nice clips on youtube...

The lead tone sounds really good on this one.




And this one from the Fireball sim, sounds quite good, but it's too ''closed'' sounding,a cut on the lower mids and a boost on the high mids would do the trick i guess.



The sound of the picking on the fireball really sounds awesome, i don't know if this guy is using impulses, but that clip sounds really awesome, it seems like the pod HD will be a really great tool for recording!


----------



## teqnick

I can't figure out how to use dual tone for the life of me via the HD500 online editor. What the fuckin a.


----------



## Meshugger

Whoa! I just found out about this. A question though, how does it work with older patches that are made for the Pod X3? Are they even compatible with each other to begin with?


----------



## Isan

Meshugger said:


> Whoa! I just found out about this. A question though, how does it work with older patches that are made for the Pod X3? Are they even compatible with each other to begin with?



Not at all. It is completely new.


----------



## Meshugger

Isan said:


> Not at all. It is completely new.



Thanks for clearing that up. How about between the models? Are HD500 patches compatible with HD300? Atleast from what i gather, all HD300 patches are compatible with the HD500, but not the other way around, due to the latter having more features? Correct?


----------



## xCaptainx

need some advise here guys  

so I've got a Vetta. I love it. It sounds great. 

I might be able to pick up a JCM800KK (kerry king head) really cheap (if I sell the Vetta, I can afford the head + an HD pod) 

why would I do this? well my sound is reliant on what the vetta does for me. I have the wah, whammy and nice lead tones created using a variety of effects. I also use the floorboard controller. 

It just dawned on me last night. If we tour and I can't get my head, I'm going to be in a difficult position! I have a Modtone overdrive pedal, a boss NS2 and a Korg Pitchblack as backups (I used to have a big pedalboard and I sold everything and kept those as backups) but yeah, I am completely reliant on my Vetta. If we fly (it's really heavy, I wouldnt take it) then my live sound suffers! 

With the KKjcm800 I'd use the head for overdrive (I used to have a modded jcm800 and loved it, the KK looks perfect for metal, and the tone I like) and simply use the HD pod as an effects pedal. 

I need your opinion on which one would be suitable. I could probably afford the HD500 after the sale, I'm not just sure if I should spent he extra money. 

key points for me is:
- it's going to be a multi effects pedal only. The KK head will do my overdrive
- effects loop is not an issue. All my current effects chain are 'front of amp only'. I'm not going to do the 4 cable method

The HD300 looks tempting as I doubt I'll need all the other functions (and I doubt I'll be able to run more than 4 effects at once! 

also I'm well aware people might just say 'well why not get the M19/13 if you just want an effects pedal?' but I dont want to have to buy an expression pedal (I use whammy/wah a lot) plus for the same price, why not just get an HD Pod and have all those other cool features to set up practise/bedroom/headphone levels for practising at venues/at home. 

Anyway. Any suggestions regarding which would be a better 'multi effects pedal' Although I've got a feeling that if I can afford it, I'll just man up and get the HD500 haha! 

sorry for the tl;dr post!


----------



## xCaptainx

*UPDATE* so after some research, I'm pretty sure just the HD300 will be fine for me, live. 

reasoning: the Kerry King doesnt have an effects loop, the HD300 doesnt have an effects loop. I've NEVER done the 4 cable method, or have a setup on the Vetta that uses the effects loop. I doubt it will be an issue at all. 

So for a multi effects pedal with a KK head, I think the HD300 will be fine. Unless someone can tell me otherwise? bear in mind this is for LIVE use. Someone mentioned that switching to different banks requires two button pushes. The vetta has 4 patches (A B C D) per bank, I currently use four patches with my band and dont change banks anyway, so I dont think it will be an issue. Changing patches I'm guessing will be quite easy?


----------



## El Caco

It depends on what you plan to use, the only reason you would want an effects loop is if you want certain blocks such as distortion pedals before your head and effects such as delay after your head, only the HD500 can do this. If you want to use effects such as wah or distortion as well as post effects such as reverb and delay with an existing head or preamp get the HD500 for the loop, if you don't need the loop or other extras grab the cheaper model that fits your needs.


----------



## DevourTheDamned

so is there a pretty general consensus on how awesome these HD's are?
because it looks like it from the one who actually DO own one, like me :]
i LOVE this thing
its a tweakers dream to just sit play with knobs until it sounds perfect.
im going thru a crate 10 watt and it sounds fucking incredible.
id LOVE to hear it thru some sick tube head.

ill post some clips for you guys when i get off work from my soundclick


----------



## Andromalia

Don't own one, but general consensus on these from owners seem to be "good value for the money" and "better than the previous pods".
I guess they are the go to pieces of equipment if your budget just fits the price and you're not after one tone from one amp only.


----------



## SnowfaLL

xCaptainx said:


> *UPDATE* so after some research, I'm pretty sure just the HD300 will be fine for me, live.
> 
> reasoning: the Kerry King doesnt have an effects loop, the HD300 doesnt have an effects loop. I've NEVER done the 4 cable method, or have a setup on the Vetta that uses the effects loop. I doubt it will be an issue at all.
> 
> So for a multi effects pedal with a KK head, I think the HD300 will be fine. Unless someone can tell me otherwise? bear in mind this is for LIVE use. Someone mentioned that switching to different banks requires two button pushes. The vetta has 4 patches (A B C D) per bank, I currently use four patches with my band and dont change banks anyway, so I dont think it will be an issue. Changing patches I'm guessing will be quite easy?



The main reason that I am considering the HD500 over the HD300 is that the HD500 can be a dedicated MIDI controller. At the current moment, and probably for the next ~year since I dont play guitar in any bands, just bass, the HD300 is probably enough for me right now until I get other units to take control of the HD500.. But yea, that is what the deciding factor for me is. 

The way im looking at it, since im pretty much dead broke right now (and a new guitar is first priority atm) If I pick up a HD300 for $300 right now, use it for like 8 months to a year, I could probably get at least $200-230 when selling it used then, and maybe the HD500 will be around ~400 at that time used. Basically, if you somehow find you outgrow the HD300, you can always sell it and get a HD500 in the future once the price drops abit. Of course, if you decide to rehaul your entire rig or find the HD isnt for you (which happens to people often), then you only spent $300 in the first place.


----------



## xCaptainx

quick question for HD300 users. 

I know there are FX1, FX2 and FX3 but can you assign effects to the various 'FX' on/off buttons at the bottom?

the bottom row looks like 'Amp FX1 FX2 FX3'

OD and Whammy are FX1 effects, is this saying that I can only have one or the other? or could I load the whammy onto FX2 etc? 

I know I could probably just change banks and create two banks, one for OD-wah and one for just Whammy, but I'm worried that by having just a whammy setting, I'll lose the overdrive

I dunno, I'm rambling and I think I'm not reading the manuals correctly. The HD500 is VERY clear about being able to assign FX's to different FX buttons on the pod, the HD300 mentions nothing of the sort.

*edit* nevermind. I've sold the Vetta half stack, am picking up a Kerry King JCM800, Soldano 4x12 cabinet and HD500 over the next few weeks. The KK has been modded (additional gain on the V1 gain stage) and I'm going to get an effects loops installed. 

Will post reviews over the next few weeks!


----------



## JPhoenix19

xCaptainx said:


> I've sold the Vetta half stack, am picking up a Kerry King JCM800, Soldano 4x12 cabinet and HD500 over the next few weeks. The KK has been modded (additional gain on the V1 gain stage) and I'm going to get an effects loops installed.
> 
> Will post reviews over the next few weeks!





Excellent move, sir.


----------



## xCaptainx

Indeed. The way i see it, the vetta hasnt been updated in FOREVER. Might as well upgrade to their new flagship, which will no doubt be supported for many years to come. 

Plus its a modified kerry king jcm800! C'mon! Hahaha. Ive got a balls to the wall metal/thrasg setup and a modern setup too. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Kali Yuga

What's the difference between the POD HD300 and HD500, besides the HD500 having more effects, presets, and the ability to control cab simulations? I recently made a thread to get opinions on the POD X3 Live compared to the POD HD300, and now I'm starting to think harder about the HD line since it sounds so much better.

I'm going to be recording solo death metal via DI, possibly occasional usage through a PA, and will probably never play with a traditional power amplifier and cabinet. I would also like to incorporate it as an effects unit in the loop of my primary rig, mostly for basic thing like reverb/delay, wah, chorus, etc, which the HD300 has. I wouldn't really need the expanded effects of the HD500.

What benefits worth 170 USD does the HD500 have over the HD300?


----------



## Isan

get the 500!! ... end of discussion..
so much more versatile with multiple eqs and compressors


----------



## Kali Yuga

I need more details than that if I'm going to spend 170 USD more on a product. The impressive tones I've heard so far have been from the HD300 model. What do you mean multiple equalizers and compressors? Does this HD300 not have those? To be honest, for the music I play, versatility isn't a major concern, and practicality for price matters more to me.


----------



## KoenDercksen

With the 500, you can put effects in any order you want, and up to 8 of 'em in the chain. The 300 doesn't have this possibility.

You have to go over the specs/features of both and decide what you really need and what you're not going to use anyway. Then base your choice on that.


----------



## Isan

also keep in mind noise suppressors take up an effects slot as do volume pedals


----------



## xCaptainx

Why i went with the HD500

- HD500 can run two amps at once. The others cant. 

- effects loop. Turns out after reading my vetta patch, my lead tone has delay and reverb in an effects loop. The HD300/400 doesnt have an effects loop at all 

- bank switching on the HD500 is with bank switching buttons. On the HD300 its an awkward two button at once system, which will be a pain live 

- 8 effects at once, anywhere in your chain. The HD300 looks EXTREMELY limiting, you can only have three effects at once, labelled FX1, FX2 and FX3. Whats looks even more frustrating is that only certain effects are allocated to each FX slot. Drive and pitch are located at FX1. I use a tube screamer and a whammy, from reading the manual i have no idea how to run both, or allocate an FX1 effect to the FX2 slot. 

With the HD500? 8 or 9 effects at once, with a button for each located on the pod. I could load everything onto the one patch, turn to FX only mode and treat my HD500 like a multi effects pedal that has 8 pedals on each patch, which can be turned on/off with its own assigned button, without having to go through menus. For live, this is AWESOME. I could load two or three delays, have them sitting in each patch, ready to be used whenever etc. 

- Larger screen. Looks much easier to use

And lastly, although this is just a presumption; what do you think will be mostly supported and updated? 

Quite dissapointed eith the HD300/400. Its obvious that the HD500 is the first thought/main idea, and the othets were an afterthought. That being said, its great that they are catering to each price bracket. 

If you can afford it, get the HD500. Obviously by my posts i was going to get the HD300 initially. This is all what i found after reading each manual.


----------



## cyril v

^^I pretty much agree with everything you said, and I was initially going to get the HD300 as well.


----------



## Kali Yuga

xCaptainx said:


> - HD500 can run two amps at once. The others cant.


Shit, then I'm sold on the HD500. Thanks for posting this, it's not something I've seen mentioned anywhere else.


----------



## xCaptainx

yup and doing the same thing on the Vetta makes a HUGE difference. I'm using a slightly modified version of Bulbs pod patch (took the cab sim off, tweaked the eq settings etc) and running it twice. It sounds MASSIVE, much clearer and louder. 

Plus I also have a setting where I have a stereo signal, one side is the bulb patch ringing out, the other is a clean combo with delay and the rotary drum, much lower in the mix in the mix. I'm glad I'll be able to replicate this with the HD500.


----------



## KoenDercksen

My HD500 is coming in tomorrow! Can't wait 
Only thing I'm waiting for now is my Zilla Fatboy. Then it's going to be POD -> ART SLA-1 -> Zilla Fatboy 2x12.

Shit's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Meshugger

Another question: As i far as i can understand, the patches between the HD300/400/500 models are incompatible with each other. But is there a possibility to copy the settings manually with a software that shows the presets of each patch for each model?

I am wondering since i would like to copy Fearedse's metal presets for the HD300 to the HD500.


----------



## KoenDercksen

That's probably possible, I don't see why not.


----------



## Meshugger

KoenDercksen said:


> That's probably possible, I don't see why not.



Ok, but is there such a software though? I am a complete n00b when it comes to Line 6 products


----------



## KoenDercksen

Well, I believe there is an editor that you can download at vetta boards or something, just google HD300 editor and you'll find something. Then you can look at the patch and then enter it manually into your HD500, or enter in the software for the HD500 (HD500 editor) and then transfer it to your device. 

I think. I have no experience


----------



## SnowfaLL

One thing about the HD300 that I find incredibly cool.. If you are running a rack setup which has 2U of empty space, you could put the HD300 in that space when transporting (its like 18" wide).. So for me, which my rack is 6U right now but only using 4U and a 2U vent.. the HD300 would fit in there when travelling, making one less bag to carry for shows. 

But also something I've seen so far.. Online used price trends are favoring the HD500. Every used HD300 you see, people sell for $300 almost on the dot, while the used HD500's so far have been going down to even $425 on craigslist at times... So, at that price point, only $125 more, mise well get the HD500.


----------



## xCaptainx

Picked it up yesterday 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/138506-hd-500-metalcore-engl-sample.html

Loving it so far. Either going to get an effects loop on the KK, or maybe get a something like a mesa 20:20 poweramp instead, haha.


----------



## JPhoenix19

xCaptainx said:


> Picked it up yesterday
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/138506-hd-500-metalcore-engl-sample.html
> 
> Loving it so far. Either going to get an effects loop on the KK, or maybe get a something like a mesa 20:20 poweramp instead, haha.



If you love the tone of the KK, you would probably do best with getting an FX loop and run the 4-cable method. This way you can use the KK's preamp, or switch it up and use one of the amp models on the HD500.


----------



## Guamskyy

I want to get the 400, but first I have questions:

I have a Bugera 6260, and I was just wondering if the 400 can be used as an fx processor and a preamp? And if you can use it as your preamp, how do you do this?


----------



## xCaptainx

use the four cable method, this way you can bypass the amps preamp, or use it in your signal chain. 

I've had a week with the HD500 and LOVE it. I'm actually selling the KK head and getting a Rocktron Velocity 300 power amp. I had a vetta and loved it so I want a 300w valvestate power amp which will not colour my tone. I aim to use it DI and have my stage setup as my stage sound only. 

I'm VERY happy with the HD500. I posted an example of the engl setting in the recording sub forum. We tweaked it all night and compared it to an ENGL Fireball using a Palmer loadbox/DI. We got a great tone out of it ^_^


----------



## SnowfaLL

I went in actually last night to buy the HD300, but I was under the assumption from the sales guys at the local store that once they get the HD500s in stock, I could trade it and not have to pay a restocking fee (one guy told me that who worked earlier in the day).. so anyways, turns out thats false, and I gotta wait potentially 2 more weeks til the HD500 comes in stock here.

Sad =/ Just got a Carvin T100 back, itching to play something solid thru it, unlike the crappy digitech RP250 I have atm.


----------



## Kali Yuga

I got a POD HD500 today. I'm having trouble dialing out the fuzz though. Tips?


----------



## Santuzzo

I recorded a short metal clip with my HD500 and I'm very pleased with the sound.

I posted it here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/138546-another-short-hd500-clip-metal-riff.html


----------



## Guamskyy

xCaptainx said:


> use the four cable method, this way you can bypass the amps preamp, or use it in your signal chain.
> 
> I've had a week with the HD500 and LOVE it. I'm actually selling the KK head and getting a Rocktron Velocity 300 power amp. I had a vetta and loved it so I want a 300w valvestate power amp which will not colour my tone. I aim to use it DI and have my stage setup as my stage sound only.
> 
> I'm VERY happy with the HD500. I posted an example of the engl setting in the recording sub forum. We tweaked it all night and compared it to an ENGL Fireball using a Palmer loadbox/DI. We got a great tone out of it ^_^


 
Cool! Soo uhhh whats the four cable method


----------



## Santuzzo

guambomb832 said:


> Cool! Soo uhhh whats the four cable method



Check out this clip posted on the Line6 site:
Community: [Video Tutorial] Connecting the POD HD500 to an Amplifier Using the 4 Cable Method


----------



## Guamskyy

Santuzzo said:


> Check out this clip posted on the Line6 site:
> Community: [Video Tutorial] Connecting the POD HD500 to an Amplifier Using the 4 Cable Method


 
Cool, but can you only do this with the 500, not the 400? Because I was looking at the 400 instead.


----------



## Santuzzo

guambomb832 said:


> Cool, but can you only do this with the 500, not the 400? Because I was looking at the 400 instead.



If it has an FX loop you can do it, but I don't know if the 400 does.


----------



## Guamskyy

Santuzzo said:


> If it has an FX loop you can do it, but I don't know if the 400 does.


 
After looking at pics of the 400, it has two L & R's for FX return and send, so I guess it has an fx loop then!


----------



## jl-austin

I am not really wanting to go thru 16 pages, sorry.

I would use the unit for home recording and that is all. I would not use any built in effects, I prefer to use them in my DAW. Basically all I want are the amp sounds and the cabinets. I currently use a Podxt.

Could I get away with a HD300? Or is there any thing I would miss out on on the HD400 or 500?


----------



## SnowfaLL

jl-austin said:


> I am not really wanting to go thru 16 pages, sorry.
> 
> I would use the unit for home recording and that is all. I would not use any built in effects, I prefer to use them in my DAW. Basically all I want are the amp sounds and the cabinets. I currently use a Podxt.
> 
> Could I get away with a HD300? Or is there any thing I would miss out on on the HD400 or 500?



The only main downside I see to the HD300 (besides missing some FX and stuff apparently, but nothing major from what I hear), is that you can't separate the amp sims from the cabs, so it would be slightly difficult to work with for recording if you use impulses. Its the only real downside to the 300 IMO, otherwise its a pretty good unit.

edit: Although, I just read that there may be a "Poweramp" option that is made to go thru a poweramp/cab rig, so it gives you a "neutral" sounding cab sim.. So that will be your best option, in that mode you can put your external cab sims on and wont conflict.. Of course I dont have the HD300, only the HD500 so im not 100% on this.

Not sure on the 400 either


----------



## Isan

500 is 1000X times more versatile


----------



## sevenstringj

What's the benefit of SPDIF? Is it worth the extra $100 for the HD500?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

sevenstringj said:


> What's the benefit of SPDIF? Is it worth the extra $100 for the HD500?



From my understanding the benefit of the HD500 over the cheaper ones is the simplified switching, ability to run more effects, more flexible routing of amps/effects, more presets, a longer looper, XLR and Variax ins, and MIDI in, out/thru.


----------



## sevenstringj

^I'm aware of all that. I just want to know what the advantage of recording with SPDIF is. And is it any different from using the USB out? Does the USB out on these things send a purely digital signal that can somehow be sync'd to the Mbox 3? Or does the USB output send audio? I couldn't tell from the manuals.


----------



## The Bludgeoned

So bottom line is the HD500 the best processor for the cash? If not which is?


----------



## xCaptainx

Yes, the hd500 is the best. 

Hd300 only gives you three effects selections, seperated into three groups of fx

Do you want overdrive, eq, or pitch shift in one patch? Tough shit, choose only one, all are in group "FX1" 

Hd500 - 8 effects at once, any effect, in any order. 

That alone made me buy the HD500 over the rest. I sold my vetta and now have an HD500 and rocktron velocity 300. Great upgrade.


----------



## capoeiraesp

I've a question for HD owners who use it with tube amps in the effects loop.

I've got an HD500 on order and I'll be using it with my Mesa Mark V.
I'm primarily using it for effects and looper but i'm also curious to hear what the amp models are like through the mark Vs power section.

What have your experiences been like running the HD through tube amps?
Also, what would be the optimal way of routing the unit?
Finally, when using the effects editor on PC, can you run it in real time through an amp so you can hear it accurately?


----------



## zeppelinrock34

I bought one, and I can get decent tones for nearly any style if I try, although sometimes it is a bit lacking in the bass output and low mids. Although I am only using a Line 6 Spider hd 150 unfortunately, and when i demoed in stoor sounded great through a fender tube.


----------



## sevenstringj

Since I downloaded the editor and went through the manuals, the HD500 is clearly the way to go. I didn't realize how limiting the other 2 are--in the store, I just went by the comparison chart on the box. I'll be exchanging the HD400 in the next few days.


----------



## capoeiraesp

zeppelinrock34 said:


> I bought one, and I can get decent tones for nearly any style if I try, although sometimes it is a bit lacking in the bass output and low mids. Although I am only using a Line 6 Spider hd 150 unfortunately, and when i demoed in stoor sounded great through a fender tube.


 
Cheers for the opinion bud.
Others using it with tube power amps?


----------



## victim5150

I just took mine back. I really liked it for recording. I was fairly impressed with the amp tones but the main reason I bought it was to use as a backup to my G-System in the 4 cable method with my amp or just in the fx loop of the amp. Neither sounded good this way. It squashed the tone of my amp and everything I tried I could not get the natural tone of my amp back. This was very dissapointing to me as I was really looking forward to having this unit be an all in one solution for recording, running direct for a live gig and strictly as an fx unit for my amp rig. If money wasn't an issue I would have kept it cause I really liked the unit. I thought the editor was great very similiar to my G-System editor and I really liked the amp models but I've got to use the money to get something for a secondary fx system that I can leave at my rehearsal space and leave my G-system setup at home to take to gigs. I exchanged the HD500 for an M13 and it sounded better but I wasn't happy with quality of fx. I'm considering a TC Nova System but I'm probbaly better off just saving up for another G-Sysetm.


----------



## capoeiraesp

What amp were you running it through dude?


----------



## Kali Yuga

I can't get a satisfactory tone from this thing, and I've accidentally put a good scratch on mine so it's not returnable now. Bahh. I have the HD500.


----------



## capoeiraesp

What are you running through?


----------



## DropTheSun

HD300 Soundclips that i found from youtube, not bad.


----------



## zeppelinrock34

capoeiraesp said:


> I've a question for HD owners who use it with tube amps in the effects loop.
> 
> I've got an HD500 on order and I'll be using it with my Mesa Mark V.
> I'm primarily using it for effects and looper but i'm also curious to hear what the amp models are like through the mark Vs power section.
> 
> What have your experiences been like running the HD through tube amps?
> Also, what would be the optimal way of routing the unit?
> Finally, when using the effects editor on PC, can you run it in real time through an amp so you can hear it accurately?


 as far as the effects editor, I've just used it straight into my computer and got nearly no noticeable latency issues.


----------



## zeppelinrock34

I've gotten suggestions to run it straight into a power amp such as Carvin CS100, anybody have experience or opinion on how they think it would sound. I want tube sound, but i'd like to use the Pod for effects and possibly gain.


----------



## Kali Yuga

capoeiraesp said:


> What are you running through?


I'm going direct into a Digidesign 003/Pro Tools 8, monitoring through Sony MDR-7506 headphones.


----------



## c-chavez

Of all digital pedalboards I've tried (zoom, digitech, boss, and line6), the pods are the ones i've found more convincing. I'll recommend a pod if you want it for rehearsals, but for a live setting you just have to build your own (sometimes really expensive) rig.


----------



## TimTomTum

When you had to chose a HD500 or a Digitech GSP1101, which one would you take?
I play with the thought to sell my GSP for a HD...


----------



## KoenDercksen

HD for sure!


----------



## SnowfaLL

TimTomTum said:


> When you had to chose a HD500 or a Digitech GSP1101, which one would you take?
> I play with the thought to sell my GSP for a HD...



The only reason i'd consider the GSP, is due to it being rackmount, if you want that kinda setup. Loading in your own Impulses also, is great, but in terms of pure tone, the HD wipes the floor with the GSP. 

I recently sold my GSP1101, and im not missing it at all now that I have my HD500, In fact I wonder how I had any modellers before the HD500, the difference is so drastic to me.

So yea, If you want a rackmount unit, I guess the GSP would work until/if they make a HD pro/rackmount version. Then its no question.


----------



## horacexgrant

I have a question: Does the variance of sound on the Axe FX/ HD500 change drastically depending on the amp/guitar/pickups? Or do these pedals bypass those 3 things for the most part and give off the pedal's sound and tone? Since I'm guessing that the amp influences the pedal's sound, is it worth it to buy an Axe FX/ HD500 without considering a proper amplifier to complement it? (My current amp is a Crate GX-20r, not sure if the pedals will sound good on them. help anyone?). Thus, if a "good" amp is needed to complement these pedals (for that Marco Sfogli tone in those Static Impulse vids), which amps should I consider? 

Btw, does anyone know the amp Marco Sfogli used in that video with the AxeFx? That is the exact tone I'm looking for in a lead tone. PLEASE HELP ME ACHEIVE THAT SOUND!! thanks


----------



## SnowfaLL

I would say yes, horacexgrant.

I found with any of the higher end modellers, even my old Pod X3, would be drastically different when using different guitars/pickups.. and obviously going into a different amp will change the power tubes/etc which will change the tone.

You can get things decently close with the same patch, but for me personally I change the EQing/settings a tad bit for each different guitar.. and I was labeling my patches like "RG6-distortion" or "RG7-clean" and etc, dependent on each guitar.

I will say though, you can get any tone you desire pretty close with any guitar though.. Right now my only working/setup guitar is a Xaviere semi-hollow les paul, which normally wouldnt sound good for high gain metal (very feedbackish), but I found some patches that sounds pretty badass, playing stuff like Death with no problem.

In terms of your situation, I dont know too much about your Crate amp, but if it has an effects loop (so the HD500 can bypass the preamp), it should sound OK. I'd suggest getting a cheap tube amp such as the Crate V33 or similar (ideally one with an effects loop), which would give you some nice powertubes for under $300, but its up to you. Obviously with something as nice as the AxeFX/PodHD, you would like to have at least a decent poweramp and speakers to go into as well. Im running into a Carvin T100 poweramp ($300) thru a custom made 1x12, and it sounds great.

Marco Sfogli's tone will be possible with the AxeFX or PodHD for sure, but since his tone has a bit more of an airy/tubish feel to it, You most likely will need a guitar with above-decent pickups (dimarzio/duncan/etc) and a good amp/speaker.. but I have no doubt you could get that tone easily with either of the two. the dynamics on the Pod HD are just unreal, for the price you pay... it really makes my Axe-FX gas almost non-existant


----------



## horacexgrant

NickCormier said:


> I would say yes, horacexgrant.
> 
> I found with any of the higher end modellers, even my old Pod X3, would be drastically different when using different guitars/pickups.. and obviously going into a different amp will change the power tubes/etc which will change the tone.
> 
> You can get things decently close with the same patch, but for me personally I change the EQing/settings a tad bit for each different guitar.. and I was labeling my patches like "RG6-distortion" or "RG7-clean" and etc, dependent on each guitar.
> 
> I will say though, you can get any tone you desire pretty close with any guitar though.. Right now my only working/setup guitar is a Xaviere semi-hollow les paul, which normally wouldnt sound good for high gain metal (very feedbackish), but I found some patches that sounds pretty badass, playing stuff like Death with no problem.
> 
> In terms of your situation, I dont know too much about your Crate amp, but if it has an effects loop (so the HD500 can bypass the preamp), it should sound OK. I'd suggest getting a cheap tube amp such as the Crate V33 or similar (ideally one with an effects loop), which would give you some nice powertubes for under $300, but its up to you. Obviously with something as nice as the AxeFX/PodHD, you would like to have at least a decent poweramp and speakers to go into as well. Im running into a Carvin T100 poweramp ($300) thru a custom made 1x12, and it sounds great.
> 
> Marco Sfogli's tone will be possible with the AxeFX or PodHD for sure, but since his tone has a bit more of an airy/tubish feel to it, You most likely will need a guitar with above-decent pickups (dimarzio/duncan/etc) and a good amp/speaker.. but I have no doubt you could get that tone easily with either of the two. the dynamics on the Pod HD are just unreal, for the price you pay... it really makes my Axe-FX gas almost non-existant




Thank you kind sir. I think I'm gonna get an HD500 and a set of $100 monitors. I'll connect them to my PC where I record, and I should have nice pro tones at my fingertips, and i'm all set!


----------



## rockstarazuri

Don't mind the playing, I'd get a HD500 just for the Metropolis and BC&SL tones like this!


----------



## Murmel

So I got my HD400. Installed everything etc. But I can't get any sound, it reacts if I try to record in Reaper but I can't hear it.
I guess I need to have my monitors plugged in to the Pod as well, not just the USB?

Sorry for the extremely retarded question.


----------



## KoenDercksen

If you turn track monitoring on, you'll get sound.. With latency however, if you go through USB. If you have it set up through an interface it should work without latency I guess.


----------



## Murmel

KoenDercksen said:


> If you turn track monitoring on, you'll get sound.. With latency however, if you go through USB. If you have it set up through an interface it should work without latency I guess.


Thank you so much, now I have sound. But I have a ton of latency.. 185ms 
And yes I play through USB, I don't understand what playing through an interface is..


----------



## KoenDercksen

Well, if you have an audio interface like those M-Audio Fasttrack things or some Tascam interface, that kind of stuff, then you can hook the output of the pod to the input of the interface. Interface is connected to the PC via USB or FireWire but will provide far lower latency than just using an USB port... 

What you could also do is hook up the POD to your USB port and then monitor using headphones or something.


----------



## Murmel

So, I basically have to shit out another &#8364;15 for it to work properly, without latency and without headphones? God damnit.. It wont work using my Line6 GX soundcard somehow? I had a ton of latency with that thing too though... I hate technology.

I'm sorry if I sound like a douche, but I'm pretty pissed right now considering at this rate I'm not gonna have a dime to spend on anything except getting this to work until summer...

And I also think the pedal on it is broken. Because it barely stays up (down). I can probably make a video to show that...


----------



## evilmnky204

i just got my pod hd 500, and i'm loving it so far, i'm not even coming close to things to run out of tweaking. i have noticed though, that it sounds somewhat different, due to the fact that i'm playing it through my computer speakers, which are quite different than playing through normal speakers, as i understand, computer speakers are more calibrated to get a 
"nice" sound, from what i understand. would getting a somewhat cheap monitors (such as Buy M-Audio Studiophile BX5A Deluxe Limited Edition | Powered Monitors | Musician's Friend or Buy M-Audio Studiophile AV 40 Powered Reference Speaker System pair | Powered Monitors | Musician's Friend) help this, and possibly make it sound more true to what it should be?


----------



## Invader

Murmel said:


> So, I basically have to shit out another 15 for it to work properly, without latency and without headphones? God damnit.. It wont work using my Line6 GX soundcard somehow? I had a ton of latency with that thing too though... I hate technology.



If the HD is the same as the XT in this regard, do this:

Record through USB.

Connect the headphone out of your HD to the Line In on your sound card.

Turn on Line In monitoring on your sound card mixer.

Enjoy lag free monitoring through your computer speakers or whatever you have hooked up.


----------



## Murmel

Invader said:


> If the HD is the same as the XT in this regard, do this:
> 
> Record through USB.
> 
> Connect the headphone out of your HD to the Line In on your sound card.
> 
> Turn on Line In monitoring on your sound card mixer.
> 
> Enjoy lag free monitoring through your computer speakers or whatever you have hooked up.


Thing is, I've done that. And I get a signal and all that in my DAW, but I can't hear anything.. I guess that's probably a setting that's messed up in my DAW, which is Reaper.


----------



## KoenDercksen

If that's the problem, you probably need to change the settings for track monitoring.. I'm not sure, but you can choose between signal monitoring and line in monitoring IIRC... Try looking at that.


----------



## Murmel

Holy shit, I don't know what I did, but now it works


----------



## KoenDercksen

Haha! Good work


----------



## Ravelle17

This thing is fucking godlike. Especially for the price.

Here's a quick and dirty metalzllzlzlz demo I did, ignore the ass-tacular solo:

HD500 metalz | Nick Porcaro


----------



## DropTheSun

HD300 and HD400 users! Check out my Djent-Tone!!  Line 6 :: Custom Tone

I have HD300 and it's amazing equipment!! Love the sound i can get from it.


----------



## Bevo

Any GSP1101 owners switch to the HD500?
Can you give a good review as to what the difference is in tone and control please?

Thanks


----------



## KoenDercksen

kake said:


> HD300 and HD400 users! Check out my Djent-Tone!!  Line 6 :: Custom Tone
> 
> I have HD300 and it's amazing equipment!! Love the sound i can get from it.


 
Hiya dude, could you maybe post the settings here so us HD500 users can do something with it? Would be awesome.


----------



## DropTheSun

KoenDercksen said:


> Hiya dude, could you maybe post the settings here so us HD500 users can do something with it? Would be awesome.



Sure Dude! Tweak and :

AMP = Angl F-Ball 100 
Drive 51, Bass 54, Mid 94, Tre 61, Pres 70, CH vol 54

CAP = 4x12 Blackblack 30

MIC = 57 on Axis

E.R = 9

FX1 = 4 Band Shift EQ (Post position)
Lo Freq 3.0dB, Lo Mid 4.9dB, Hi Mid 2.4dB, High 12 o'clock, Shift 10 o'clock

Other effects off

So, there you go.

Edit:
I use AmpFull and Studio setting, 'couse i play trough Headphones/Stereo Speakers at home.


----------



## devolutionary

hrmmm just played around with those settings a little (I only work in 5's for settings, I'm not that much of a purist);

Drive 50, Bass 55, Mid 95, Treb 60, Pres 70, C.Vol 72 (somewhat normalised with my other sounds)

Angel F-Ball 100, 4x12 Blackback 30, 57 on axis, ER 9

4 band Shift EQ, 3.0/5.0/2.5 12 o'clock, 10 o'clock

Pretty much the same, pans out real nice as Pre-amp through my 6505 power amp on my EMG equipped RGT. Cheers for the settings, it fills a whole in my slowly growing tone bank (only had my HD300 for a week).


----------



## DropTheSun

You're welcome mate! 
I also found a really nice Mesa Tone, from Line 6 CustomTone page. 

Made By Matisq:
Line 6 :: Custom Tone

One of the best HiGain tones i've heard from POD HD series!


----------



## devolutionary

Argh I can't for the life of me figure out how to get close to a Fear Factory tone (circa Obsolete/Digimortal). I honestly have very little idea how to play around with this many things. I have a Peavey 6505 + Metal Zone for a reason after all. Anyone got any guidance for a relative newbie on how to emulate? I can make nice enough tones on my own but it's the replication that evades me.


----------



## Santuzzo

KoenDercksen said:


> Hiya dude, could you maybe post the settings here so us HD500 users can do something with it? Would be awesome.




Even if you have the HD500 you can still download the HD Edit software for the 300 and the 400 and 'view' the settings of those tones.


----------



## neurosis

So far I am liking this thread a lot guys. I have gained some valuable info here and the forum keeps on growing on me over time. 

I don't want to go off topic here but I have a question. If you plan on recording through a simple home setup (ex. IBANEZ RG1527>POD>Apogee One>Logic ) and you were to use just the amp simulations and very little effects or even some analog pedals in front of the POD, would the POD HD300 be enough for a modest in house setup to fiddle around and record metal ideas? I can't really mic and record my amplifier cause of volume restriction my house. So this seems to be the way to go for me since it wouldn't need to buy anything except for the POD and just go from there.

I have noticed that the PODX3 and the POD HD400 are the same price at GC now. The POD HD300 is by far cheaper and has better reviews though. Which one of the three would you recommend? I am new to recording, but is there a way to even avoid these units and get realistic modelling out of a more simple computer setup?

If you think this post would make more sense somewhere else, just tell me. I'll be happy to relocate as I need this info ASAP.

Thanks!


----------



## KoenDercksen

Santuzzo said:


> Even if you have the HD500 you can still download the HD Edit software for the 300 and the 400 and 'view' the settings of those tones.


 
I'd have to get them third party then... Because I could only download the HD500 edit software after I registered my HD500. No download options for hd300/400 edit software, at least not in Line 6 Monkey.


----------



## cyril v

KoenDercksen said:


> I'd have to get them third party then... Because I could only download the HD500 edit software after I registered my HD500. No download options for hd300/400 edit software, at least not in Line 6 Monkey.



http://line6.com/software/readeula.html?rid=3620 <---HD300
http://line6.com/software/readeula.html?rid=3621 <---HD400

Sign-in to the line6 website, then try those links.


----------



## Santuzzo

KoenDercksen said:


> I'd have to get them third party then... Because I could only download the HD500 edit software after I registered my HD500. No download options for hd300/400 edit software, at least not in Line 6 Monkey.





cyril v said:


> http://line6.com/software/readeula.html?rid=3620 <---HD300
> http://line6.com/software/readeula.html?rid=3621 <---HD400
> 
> Sign-in to the line6 website, then try those links.



That's correct. 
You can download them from the Line6 website!


----------



## SnowfaLL

neurosis said:


> So far I am liking this thread a lot guys. I have gained some valuable info here and the forum keeps on growing on me over time.
> 
> I don't want to go off topic here but I have a question. If you plan on recording through a simple home setup (ex. IBANEZ RG1527>POD>Apogee One>Logic ) and you were to use just the amp simulations and very little effects or even some analog pedals in front of the POD, would the POD HD300 be enough for a modest in house setup to fiddle around and record metal ideas? I can't really mic and record my amplifier cause of volume restriction my house. So this seems to be the way to go for me since it wouldn't need to buy anything except for the POD and just go from there.
> 
> I have noticed that the PODX3 and the POD HD400 are the same price at GC now. The POD HD300 is by far cheaper and has better reviews though. Which one of the three would you recommend? I am new to recording, but is there a way to even avoid these units and get realistic modelling out of a more simple computer setup?
> 
> If you think this post would make more sense somewhere else, just tell me. I'll be happy to relocate as I need this info ASAP.
> 
> Thanks!



As long as you dont mind using the cab models in the Pod for direct-recording (or otherwise), then the HD300 is great. Thats the main downside between the HD300 vs HD500; is that the 300 cant seperate the cab models from the amp models, they are always there.

the 400 is basically the same as the 300 I think, except more effects. I personally think the 400 is a waste, if you are going to spend extra go for the 500 or just stick with the 300, but thats just me (I dont use lots of effects)

Im loving my HD500, best tone in any rig ive had yet.


----------



## DropTheSun

Have you guys updated your POD HD Firmware to 1.20? I updated my HD300 yesterday and have to say that the HiGain models got worse (Engl doesn't have that crunch anymore, Mesa Boogie lost it Low-punch and Bogner is all messed up).


----------



## capoeiraesp

I'm not touching the update. Bad feedback from lots of ppl over at line 6 forums.


----------



## DropTheSun

Yeah! I rolled back to FW 1.10 and my presets sound alot better now (again). It's great that users can also downgrade POD's FW, in cases like this. Let's hope that there's a fix coming soon.


----------



## neurosis

NickCormier said:


> As long as you dont mind using the cab models in the Pod for direct-recording (or otherwise), then the HD300 is great. Thats the main downside between the HD300 vs HD500; is that the 300 cant seperate the cab models from the amp models, they are always there.
> 
> the 400 is basically the same as the 300 I think, except more effects. I personally think the 400 is a waste, if you are going to spend extra go for the 500 or just stick with the 300, but thats just me (I dont use lots of effects)
> 
> Im loving my HD500, best tone in any rig ive had yet.



In the end I decided to go with the 300. It was the opnly one in my budget and I think as far as effects go it is more than enough. I love the delays by the way and the looper option is cool too.

Now I want to start doing some recording. Start getting into it. Could you point me to any thread on the forum to start learning? I have little idea of what DAW will suit me best and simple things like what impulses to use and how to eq are not in my knowledge yet. 

I have logic and could borrow reason from a friend. Could also get guitar rig and other programs too.

Oen additional thing. How do you guys downgrade to the original firmware? I installed the update yesterday and also hate the Bogner sound, which was one of the reasons I went with this multieffects and not another int he first place 

HAve a great day!


----------



## cyril v

neurosis said:


> In the end I decided to go with the 300. It was the opnly one in my budget and I think as far as effects go it is more than enough. I love the delays by the way and the looper option is cool too.
> 
> Now I want to start doing some recording. Start getting into it. Could you point me to any thread on the forum to start learning? I have little idea of what DAW will suit me best and simple things like what impulses to use and how to eq are not in my knowledge yet.
> 
> I have logic and could borrow reason from a friend. Could also get guitar rig and other programs too.
> 
> Oen additional thing. How do you guys downgrade to the original firmware? I installed the update yesterday and also hate the Bogner sound, which was one of the reasons I went with this multieffects and not another int he first place
> 
> HAve a great day!



*Impulses*: Check out recabinet, or if you're on a budget theres lots of cool stuff on guitarampmodeling.com
*DAW*: I've been using Reaper myself lately, after using cubase for a few years. It's cheaper and highly customizable.

For learning, check this out while it lasts:
Music Tech 30-Day Special Offer

To downgrade your POD, check this link:
http://line6.com/software/readeula.html?rid=3608


----------



## neurosis

THANK YOU VERY MUCH MAN!

I will look into all of this ASAP. I have a ton to study besides a busy workschedule. So will do on the weekend. 

HAve a great day man!


----------



## xCaptainx

impulses wont work with an HD300; you cant turn the cab/mic simulation off.


----------



## neurosis

xCaptainx said:


> impulses wont work with an HD300; you cant turn the cab/mic simulation off.




I have to wait for the weekend to give it a more thorough try. I haven't figured out the manual controls and onñy had it connected to my PC for some time. Custom Tone is a nice interface, but the unit is crazy weird to operate with your feet. Pushing two controls at once to scroll through channels and such is weird. I really like the delays on this though and the looping possibility as well. 

IS there a way to bypass the amp/cab simulations and only use the effects direct into the amp? I am trying to find this in the manual but it's not very clear.

I have to give this thing a hard spin. If I had known better on the various simulators, modellers and editors before I would have just taken an Apogee One and used all inside the computer directly. 

Also, I bought this mainly to play silent. But it is nowhere comparable with the CLASS A sound I get from my Koch Twintone, specially having it controlled and setup like I love it for over a year now. 

Maybe I shouldn't have gased and gotten the REV JR Pro head I wanted instead... ahahahahha.

I am staying tuned to you guys. Everything I can learn will be of good use. Teh downgrading is a step ahead for sure.


----------



## SSK0909

Can I use my POD HD 300 as an FX processor and DI box for preamp recording?

I'm think along these lines:

Amp connected to cab, guitar into amp (duh!)
Slave/preamp out into Pod hd's guitar in
Pod hd into pc though usb in FX only mode.

Will this work?


----------



## matisq

kake said:


> You're welcome mate!
> I also found a really nice Mesa Tone, from Line 6 CustomTone page.
> 
> Made By Matisq:
> Line 6 :: Custom Tone
> 
> One of the best HiGain tones i've heard from POD HD series!



Nice to hear that 

Here you can find sound demo.

But I don't think it's so great. I hope I next couple of days I will have a time for more demos.


----------



## matisq

xCaptainx said:


> impulses wont work with an HD300; you cant turn the cab/mic simulation off.



Actually this is not true. Indeed in user manual you can find an info that using switch in the back of the unit user can select mode when specially voiced cabined is enabled and allows us to connect POD to Amp, but from my experience using this switch + impulses in Cubase (or any DAW) works really good.


----------



## matisq

KoenDercksen said:


> Hiya dude, could you maybe post the settings here so us HD500 users can do something with it? Would be awesome.



You can always download HD300 Editor using Media Monkey (like I did for HD400 and HD500 because I'm HD300 owner) and see what are the settings.


----------



## cyril v

matisq said:


> Actually this is not true. Indeed in user manual you can find an info that using switch in the back of the unit user can select mode when specially voiced cabined is enabled and allows us to connect POD to Amp, but from my experience using this switch + impulses in Cubase (or any DAW) works really good.



I think what he meant is that you cannot get a sound that is unprocessed by the cabinet modeling. Though they have that specially voiced cab, it is still colored and eq'd a bit from my understanding and you cannot turn the cab modeling off, but just the mic sim.


----------



## matisq

Today finally I could test my HD300 with my band using ma amp and cab (setup POD as a preamp) and it sounds great.  
The only thing I forgot was to setup output mode from front of a combo to poweramp.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Has anyone tried some fusion on the HD series yet? I'm looking for a good jazzfusion lead tone in the veins of Greg Howe meets Guthrie Govan... And also for a lead tone kind of like Thordendal's lead tone! Any tips?


----------



## GeoMantic

I wish they would make this into an amp head, similar to the Vetta series or the HD147. There's no doubt in my mind that I would own one if they did that.

I've been dying to find a good SS or Digital Modeling amp.


----------



## Findles

First HD500 preset I made. I mainly have been playing with this for the last few weeks.
Line 6 :: Custom Tone

Anybody have comments?


----------



## KoenDercksen

My question just landed on the last post of the previous page... So asking again 

Any help on creating a fusion lead tone, in the veins of early Greg Howe and Derryl Gabel, that kind of tone?


----------



## matisq

KoenDercksen said:


> My question just landed on the last post of the previous page... So asking again
> 
> Any help on creating a fusion lead tone, in the veins of early Greg Howe and Derryl Gabel, that kind of tone?



No fusion here only DJENT


----------



## horacexgrant

I just got my HD500 and some Samson monitors this weekend!
But after messing around with the Uberschall, Rectifier, and Fireball, they all have a similar problem when soloing on the high notes. There's this bass-like thumping of every note that is played on the high notes. I tried lowering the bass and mid knob, but it doesn't affect the thumping sound. Does anyone know anything about this issue? 
Thanks.


----------



## jeremyb

Tried putting a screamer in front of it?


----------



## horacexgrant

jeremyb said:


> Tried putting a screamer in front of it?



No, I don't have much gear outside of what I just bought plus a Zoom pedal and Crybaby Wah. 

So by screamer, I assume it's Tubescreamer? 
Would this get rid of the bassy thumping and keep the same tone? Or would it also change the tone drastically in some way?

Thanks..


----------



## Isan

He was asking if you tried the tube screamer model in the first part of your effects chain on the pod


----------



## horacexgrant

Isan said:


> He was asking if you tried the tube screamer model in the first part of your effects chain on the pod



Oh, so the tubescreamer is in the HD500. heh. Dumb question, but is the tube screamer one of the effects in the pod? Does it go by another nickname on the pod? Thank you.


----------



## Murmel

horacexgrant said:


> Oh, so the tubescreamer is in the HD500. heh. Dumb question, but is the tube screamer one of the effects in the pod? Does it go by another nickname on the pod? Thank you.


It's simply called Screamer


----------



## horacexgrant

Murmel said:


> It's simply called Screamer



Thanks, I'll try this out, although I'm still in the beginning stages of trying to figure out how to dial around with the HD500 (not sure how to select certain preamps to go with certain cabs, and effects), but I'm sure I'll figure it out. 
Hopefully this will get rid of that thumping, as that would be a pretty big issue when I'm shredding.

Also, how do the pros get the Marshall to sound fluid when shredding and super gainy? When I play on the preset Marshall amp, I can't do good shredding.


----------



## matisq

horacexgrant said:


> Also, how do the pros get the Marshall to sound fluid when shredding and super gainy? When I play on the preset Marshall amp, I can't do good shredding.


 
I get really good hi-gain patch using JCM-800 + Screamer in front of this.

FYI: 
TS is a common way to make amp sound more tight and punchy.
TS settings are:
Gain: all the way down
Output: all the way up
Tone: depends what type sound you want to get but in most cases should be at 50%.

You can of course tweak this settings - this is just a starting point.


----------



## horacexgrant

matisq said:


> I get really good hi-gain patch using JCM-800 + Screamer in front of this.
> 
> FYI:
> TS is a common way to make amp sound more tight and punchy.
> TS settings are:
> Gain: all the way down
> Output: all the way up
> Tone: depends what type sound you want to get but in most cases should be at 50%.
> 
> You can of course tweak this settings - this is just a starting point.



Thank you sir. Interesting that the gain is all the way down, and output (volume?) is all the way up. What would happen if the gain is all the way up? Cuz that's what I usually do with the regular distortion gain. But nonetheless, I will follow your instructions. Thank you

And it's really cool that the HD500 models the Tubescreamer, because isn't that a pedal that alot of guitarists buy separately? And now it comes with the HD500? That's sexcellent.


----------



## xCaptainx

my band used my HD500 + poweramp rig for our album, it's currently being mixed and will be sent off to Zeuss for mastering. I'll post clips once it is finished


----------



## Jan

horacexgrant said:


> There's this bass-like thumping of every note that is played on the high notes. I tried lowering the bass and mid knob, but it doesn't affect the thumping sound.



Silly as it may sound: try a different pick (sharper!); also, play with the picking angle.


----------



## horacexgrant

Jan said:


> Silly as it may sound: try a different pick (sharper!); also, play with the picking angle.



Really? I'll give it a try when I get home, but this is the first time that this has happened to me ever. And it's only with the HD500's metal tones on the high notes. When I do fast shred ala Impellitteri, you can really hear the thumping. I hope these tones aren't just great for metal rhythm, and that when I mess with them some more with the Screamer that they'll be good for high note soloing as well.


----------



## cyril v

can you record this so we can hear what you're talking about??


----------



## horacexgrant

cyril v said:


> can you record this so we can hear what you're talking about??



I haven't had a chance to connect my HD500 to the computer yet, but when I do, I'll post it. It's pretty pronounced.
And what's the purpose of those 2 amps (A and B) that are parallel?


----------



## KoenDercksen

horacexgrant said:


> I haven't had a chance to connect my HD500 to the computer yet, but when I do, I'll post it. It's pretty pronounced.
> And what's the purpose of those 2 amps (A and B) that are parallel?


 
That means you can do dual tones, like play an uberschal and a fireball at the same time! Makes for some very good tones.


----------



## horacexgrant

KoenDercksen said:


> That means you can do dual tones, like play an uberschal and a fireball at the same time! Makes for some very good tones.



Haha, cool cool. Doesn't really make sense in the real amp world, haha, unless I didn't know that you can play 2 amps at one time with real amps...

I'm also wondering:
Is the HD300 and 400 just as good in terms of amp tone for Uber, fireball, and Rectifier?
I ask this because I bought the HD500 and am wondering if the HD300 or 400 would have the same quality of tones and would save me money.
And has the HD500 ever broken on anyone after however many years? I didn't get teh extended warranty.


----------



## KoenDercksen

horacexgrant said:


> Haha, cool cool. Doesn't really make sense in the real amp world, haha, unless I didn't know that you can play 2 amps at one time with real amps...
> 
> I'm also wondering:
> Is the HD300 and 400 just as good in terms of amp tone for Uber, fireball, and Rectifier?
> I ask this because I bought the HD500 and am wondering if the HD300 or 400 would have the same quality of tones and would save me money.
> And has the HD500 ever broken on anyone after however many years? I didn't get teh extended warranty.


 
Well you can play two amps at the same time, why not 
I think the software on them all is the same... It's just that the HD500 has more options and stuff. Also, this thing isn't even released for a year yet so I don't think anyone can answer that last question


----------



## Kali Yuga

I haven't found two amps that seem to compliment each other for my purposes. Instead, I've made some progress using two of the same amplifier (Rectifier or Fireball normally), and using different cabinets or mics.


----------



## matisq

Here is my video of POD HD300 used in a live situation. 

Read video description for more details.


----------



## horacexgrant

I think i figured out why I had that bassy thumping with shredding on the high notes. I believe it's because I crossed up my monitors wires connecting from the main monitor to the second one. After noticing this, I switched the wires (right with left and vice versa) and now the tone seems to be much better. However, I still have to reduce the bass knob a good amount on the Screamer to still avoid this bass thumping.
Does anyone think that the bassiness is coming from my brand of Samson monitors?

And does anyone know how to make the foot pedal work with the wah wah pedals? I can't seem to get it to activate with the footpedal. Thanks.

Also, I hooked up my HD500 to my computer, and I started to record on the free recording program "Audacity". But is there any way to record an mp3 being played on my computer AND my soloing along to it? I tried doing that, but it just records my soloing.


----------



## Lopo

I'll be very grateful if someone can get from this little beast a good 5150/6505 sound..
for modern things like threat signal, hatesphere, b.d.murder...
I'm getting crazy!


----------



## matisq

Lopo said:


> I'll be very grateful if someone can get from this little beast a good 5150/6505 sound..
> for modern things like threat signal, hatesphere, b.d.murder...
> I'm getting crazy!



Something like this?


----------



## Lopo

YouTube - The Black Dahlia Murder - A Vulgar Picture

or like this

YouTube - Threat Signal - Rational Eyes


----------



## Holy Katana

KoenDercksen said:


> Has anyone tried some fusion on the HD series yet? I'm looking for a good jazzfusion lead tone in the veins of Greg Howe meets Guthrie Govan... And also for a lead tone kind of like Thordendal's lead tone! Any tips?


No, but I currently have an HD500 in my shopping cart on GC.com, and I'm about to check out, and I lurves me some fusion, so I'll post some settings once I get it.

I'm excited. Although I'm primarily going to be using this for indie sort of stuff, not fusion. Which is why I'm so happy they put a bunch of low-gain models on here!


----------



## horacexgrant

What exactly are "impulses" and how do they improve or affect my current setup of guitar to HD500 to monitors to the Audacity recording program?
I would appreciate some help. Thanks.


----------



## Kali Yuga

Impulses are digital cabinet simulations, much like what's already contained in the POD, but better. I've never used them, but you could probably Google or search the board for more detailed information on how to get them running. I may fool around with them sometime soon too.


----------



## horacexgrant

Kali Yuga said:


> Impulses are digital cabinet simulations, much like what's already contained in the POD, but better. I've never used them, but you could probably Google or search the board for more detailed information on how to get them running. I may fool around with them sometime soon too.



Thanks. If they're better than the HD500, then what parts of the HD500 make it even worth owning? Are the overall tones with the HD500 still better than any impulses?

UPDATE: I just downloaded some impulses. Tried to Google it, but couldn't find out how to actually use them with a guitar. Can anyone shed some light on my noob ass? Do you need an interface, or can you just use it by plugging into the line-in part of the computer?

Also, a bit off tangent here, but how does the Digitech GSP compare to the HD500? What are the main differences, pros and cons?
I have the HD500 already, but I just wanted to make sure I have the perfect product for myself. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Holy Katana

You need an impulse loader VST or AU plugin. An impulse response is basically a recording of a sine sweep across the audible range (it sounds like a click) recorded in a reverberant space of some sort.

And the HD500 _is_ an interface. Just disable the cab on it, plug it in, open up your DAW, open up the impulse loader, and load the impulse of your choice.


----------



## KoenDercksen

What is the best way to record with this thing? My current setup is monitors connected to UX2, and the UX2 is connected to my laptop. I don't have the space to put the HD500 on my desk so I'm thinking I can use the line out of the HD500 to the line-in of the ux2, right?


----------



## Kali Yuga

Anybody have tips on getting more definition from the POD HD500? I play music similar to Suffocation, Decapitated, etc and need plenty of definition between fast trem/alternate picked notes, especially in the lower ranges. There's this honk and sizzle I've not been able to dial out and I'm honestly considering selling the POD because of it. It sounds great with the more straightforward riffs, but when it gets to anything more technical, it turns to garbage. I tune to Ab and have been experimenting with G standard.


----------



## jeremyb

Kali Yuga said:


> Anybody have tips on getting more definition from the POD HD500? I play music similar to Suffocation, Decapitated, etc and need plenty of definition between fast trem/alternate picked notes, especially in the lower ranges. There's this honk and sizzle I've not been able to dial out and I'm honestly considering selling the POD because of it. It sounds great with the more straightforward riffs, but when it gets to anything more technical, it turns to garbage. I tune to Ab and have been experimenting with G standard.



What gauge strings you running? try adding a compressor at the beginning and maybe the good old noise gate->screamer->noise gate combo


----------



## SnowfaLL

If theres one thing that kinda bugs me about the HD500, and what might make me return it/sell it.. is theres no amp relay switching to switch channels with non-midi amps..

Ive lately been thinking I do need a real amp setup for my main channels, and the Carvin V3M looks like the best option of size/portability.. but for me to have to HD500 switch the channels on the V3M, im gonna have to get a midi switcher or so for like $400 too?? thats not fun. blehh. 

Any solutions other than that?


----------



## matisq

NickCormier said:


> If theres one thing that kinda bugs me about the HD500, and what might make me return it/sell it.. is theres no amp relay switching to switch channels with non-midi amps..



Is there any multieffect unit that allows that?
I don't think so...


----------



## KoenDercksen

KoenDercksen said:


> What is the best way to record with this thing? My current setup is monitors connected to UX2, and the UX2 is connected to my laptop. I don't have the space to put the HD500 on my desk so I'm thinking I can use the line out of the HD500 to the line-in of the ux2, right?


 
Anyone?


----------



## Lopo

KoenDercksen said:


> Anyone?



I use it as a recording interface via usb...
unplug something and try it


----------



## KoenDercksen

That's the thing 

I know that that works, but I don't want to unplug everything since I just don't have the space for it and I would need to re-arrange everything.


----------



## Lopo

KoenDercksen said:


> That's the thing
> 
> I know that that works, but I don't want to unplug everything since I just don't have the space for it and I would need to re-arrange everything.



a new usb hub


----------



## KoenDercksen

It's more that the USB cable isn't long enough 
I have to take this thing on my lap to be able to connect it to my laptop, haha!


----------



## Isan

Buy a longer cable nao .. it should be like 5 dollars


----------



## jeremyb

NickCormier said:


> If theres one thing that kinda bugs me about the HD500, and what might make me return it/sell it.. is theres no amp relay switching to switch channels with non-midi amps..
> 
> Ive lately been thinking I do need a real amp setup for my main channels, and the Carvin V3M looks like the best option of size/portability.. but for me to have to HD500 switch the channels on the V3M, im gonna have to get a midi switcher or so for like $400 too?? thats not fun. blehh.
> 
> Any solutions other than that?




The whole point of the hd series is to use it's preamps direct into a clean poweramp, sure you can use it like a traditional multifx in front of the amp but you might as well buy a M9/13 then.


----------



## Kali Yuga

jeremyb said:


> What gauge strings you running? try adding a compressor at the beginning and maybe the good old noise gate->screamer->noise gate combo


Currently 60s in Bb/A#, but the strings aren't the problem. I fiddled around with gates and suppressors yesterday and couldn't get it to sound any better. This is so frustrating. It's a bit better if I run stereo amplifiers and use different cabinet/mic combinations, but I'm trying to get a solid sound from the Treadplate/Rectifier model by itself for something I'm recording.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Alright I figured out a way to record 
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9093957/podhd500demo.mp3


----------



## Lopo

KoenDercksen said:


> Alright I figured out a way to record
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9093957/podhd500demo.mp3


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

Any body know about the POD xt live?


----------



## Isan

pod xt/x3 is the precursor to the HD series ... it is very weak in comparison to the new HD series


----------



## Lopo

Isan said:


> pod xt/x3 is the precursor to the HD series ... it is very weak in comparison to the new HD series



the x3 have a good parametric eq that the HD500 doesn't have 

they (line6) have to put a upgrade for the HD with the same (of the x3) or a improved parametric


----------



## Sippin40oz

matisq said:


> Is there any multieffect unit that allows that?
> I don't think so...



Boss GT-8 and 10 do i believe?


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

Isan said:


> pod xt/x3 is the precursor to the HD series ... it is very weak in comparison to the new HD series



Is the xt live worth having? i just got it and havent had much time to mess with it yet. All im gonna use it for is church so i dont need any crazy distortion, and clean


----------



## SnowfaLL

jeremyb said:


> The whole point of the hd series is to use it's preamps direct into a clean poweramp, sure you can use it like a traditional multifx in front of the amp but you might as well buy a M9/13 then.



maybe so, but just having the OPTION to do that, is what the HD500 should have; since it is the end all Line 6 unit right now. There is a chance to completely dominate the market that they missed out on here, while units like the Boss GT's still have these small edge-ups, which doesnt compare in the longrun sure, but it makes you go "If only Line 6 had these features".. 

The m13 sounded good but I hated how it was configured/setup with its scenes and all that junk. The HD500 setup is much much better.


----------



## ESP_0bsessed

Just upgraded to 1.20 on my 500,
and literally in less than 15 minutes the tone i got with the re-worked engle fireball model kicked the shit out my dual tone REC/J800 that i have worked on for a while now.
Was on the fence about selling it, but after diddling about with recording, the end result blew me away... Maybe a little off topic but hell why not?


----------



## SnowfaLL

ESP_0bsessed said:


> Just upgraded to 1.20 on my 500,
> and literally in less than 15 minutes the tone i got with the re-worked engle fireball model kicked the shit out my dual tone REC/J800 that i have worked on for a while now.
> Was on the fence about selling it, but after diddling about with recording, the end result blew me away... Maybe a little off topic but hell why not?



So they released a new patch beyond that shitty one?? I kept hearing how the latest firmware like a month ago was super bad, to not upgrade.. so I havent done any updates since December..
maybe ill try it now though


----------



## KoenDercksen

I heard the Fireball got a lot better, but the Uberschall started sucking or something. I'm going to update today, see what happens.


----------



## meisterjager

The fireball is pretty beast, TONNES of low end. The Bogner changed a lot, but I got a pretty good tone out of it I think.

By the way, are you all using the 'pre' models?


----------



## KoenDercksen

I'm not... The "normal" models simulate poweramp breakup as well. The pre-amp models are just that, preamps. I'm still experimenting with everything though. I can't wait to buy the RedWirez Mesa impulses and then sell my hellraiser c-1 FR and buy a C-7 probably. Finally lose that stupid Floyd 

AND THEN TIME FOR BR00tz IN DROP AAAAAA


----------



## Snout

now feel free to call me a dullard, and I'm slowly working my way through this full thread so apologies if I've missed this question already, but I'm very interested in getting me one of these nifty little HD numbers, but what else is needed to run it loud?

I'm pressuming the HD will run as pre-amp, I then have to run it into a power-amp before running that into my 2x12's?

would that mean I'd need a little rack power-amp?

I can happily play to myself through headphones i'm sure, but lets face it we all want to get knocked over by our own noise right?


----------



## Kali Yuga

Yeah, you would need a power amp. I thought about getting one of those EHX 44 Magnums for personal practice. It's not loud enough for practice or anything though. I'm probably going to sell my HD500 here soon if anybody is wanting to grab a used one.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Yeah just need a little poweramp. I'm using an Art SLA-1, plenty of headroom for my 2x12 (Zilla Fatboy).


----------



## Tysonimmortal

NickCormier said:


> If theres one thing that kinda bugs me about the HD500, and what might make me return it/sell it.. is theres no amp relay switching to switch channels with non-midi amps..
> 
> Ive lately been thinking I do need a real amp setup for my main channels, and the Carvin V3M looks like the best option of size/portability.. but for me to have to HD500 switch the channels on the V3M, im gonna have to get a midi switcher or so for like $400 too?? thats not fun. blehh.
> 
> Any solutions other than that?


 
Dude, the V3 is midi capable, you don't need a switcher.


----------



## Santuzzo

KoenDercksen said:


> What is the best way to record with this thing? My current setup is monitors connected to UX2, and the UX2 is connected to my laptop. I don't have the space to put the HD500 on my desk so I'm thinking I can use the line out of the HD500 to the line-in of the ux2, right?



That's exactly how I record with my HD500. If I used the HD as interface I'd have to reconnect my monitor speakers each time...


----------



## Snout

KoenDercksen said:


> Yeah just need a little poweramp. I'm using an Art SLA-1, plenty of headroom for my 2x12 (Zilla Fatboy).


 
does it have to be a dedicated guitar poweramp?

I had a quicke gander at E-bay and it seems you can pick up an eleventy-billion watt amp for feck all, but I imagine you get what you pay for....

besides I don't want to blow my cabs...


----------



## SnowfaLL

Tysonimmortal said:


> Dude, the V3 is midi capable, you don't need a switcher.



V3M is not midi capable.


----------



## matisq

Regarding new firmware v1.2:
I use HD300 and it improved sounds especially on *higain amps*.
*Engl *sound more brutal and more "valve" - I just love it. To be honest just yesterday I've been playing around this simulation with XXL V30 cab and SM57 (I think off), boosted with Screamer and it was so huge on my tiny computer speakers  Feel was so real 
*Mesa* (despite of fact that Line 6 doesn't mention about any update for Mesa) sound better: very clear, huge and selective. Playing solos on neck pickup is awesome and riffs on bridge pickup sound massive.
*Bogner *sound different but I can't tell you a details because I'm fine with Engl and Mesa so I don't need to dig up in this amp.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Snout said:


> does it have to be a dedicated guitar poweramp?
> 
> I had a quicke gander at E-bay and it seems you can pick up an eleventy-billion watt amp for feck all, but I imagine you get what you pay for....
> 
> besides I don't want to blow my cabs...



It doesn't nescecarily have to be a dedicated guitar power amp, since the HD500 simulates poweramps of the amps as well (unless you're using preamp only).

For solid state amps, you can look at up to 4 to 5 times the wattage that your speakers are designed for. Tube amps you have to be careful with though...

The ART SLA-1 is a general poweramp that provides "clean" power, it doesn't color the sound that comes through it in any way.


----------



## DropTheSun

I made a little hi-gain soundtest for you guys. Only one guitartrack, recorded using POD HD300 (FW 1.20) and Reaper. 

POD HD300 SoundTest


----------



## Lopo

I use a marshall 9200 and it got a very clear and linear output...it's loud but heavy (34 kg) 
for 350  it's a tube beast
maybe you can find something for less


----------



## kmanick

so I've been thinking about maybe picking one of these up for recording
I'm a complete noob with this modeling arena so bear with me.
If I want to run this thru my 2X12 recto cab I need to go out and get a power amp? 
or can I plug it into the return of the loop of my mark IV or 5150 II?
Plus how would I record direct into my computer with this thing?
I have an M-Audio interface that I use for my SM-57.
would I plug into that or USB straight into the computer -> Sonar?
It's amazing how fucking clueless I am with this shit


----------



## KoenDercksen

kmanick said:


> so I've been thinking about maybe picking one of these up for recording
> I'm a complete noob with this modeling arena so bear with me.
> If I want to run this thru my 2X12 recto cab I need to go out and get a power amp?
> or can I plug it into the return of the loop of my mark IV or 5150 II?
> Plus how would I record direct into my computer with this thing?
> I have an M-Audio interface that I use for my SM-57.
> would I plug into that or USB straight into the computer -> Sonar?
> It's amazing how fucking clueless I am with this shit



You can either get a poweramp or run it through you Mesa/5150, both possible.
Direct in recording.. You could either plug one of the outputs (if you're using mono tracks as usual) into the input of your interface, or you could go USB. Again, it's what you like.

I tend to use the first method, so I can hear myself play through the cab as well without having to replug monitors all the time and stuff.


----------



## kmanick

will this thing run on it's own?
and what I mean by that is can I plug it straight into my Recto 2X12 cab or do I need a poweramp to run it thru a cab?
oh and thanks for the info!


----------



## KoenDercksen

kmanick said:


> will this thing run on it's own?
> and what I mean by that is can I plug it straight into my Recto 2X12 cab or do I need a poweramp to run it thru a cab?
> oh and thanks for the info!



Nope, it's just a preamp, it won't run on its own so to say. With recording direct-in it will though, obviously.

But yeah to plug it in you have to either get a separate poweramp, or hook it up to your Mesa or 5150 using the 4-cable-method. That way you bypass the preamp of your amplifier but are using the powersection to amplify the POD.


----------



## kmanick

4 cable method? I can't just plug the output into the return of my loop?
doesn't that bypass the preamp of the mark IV?


----------



## Tysonimmortal

Has anyone used the HD 500 with the 4cm yet? I'm curious as to how well that worked with the amp's tone. I'm interested in using this as just an effects unit that can midi switch my V3 head.


----------



## Lopo

I wonder if anyone here is using it in live situations


----------



## matisq




----------



## Sippin40oz

Lopo said:


> I wonder if anyone here is using it in live situations



+1 for that question. And has anyone tried using it direct to PA for live use? If so was it any good?


----------



## meisterjager

I'll be using my HD500 as a permanent preamp for my live shows, through my Mesa's power amp. It's very authentic sounding, and gives me masses more control than the amp alone. I also have a Triple X, and I'd still rather use the Pod over both of those amps.

I was kinda on the fence about the Pod, but for live use alone I'm keeping it. I'll work on a decent recorded tone.

EDIT: I'm not even using 4cm, I'm going straight into the FX return. I don't need my amp's preamp sound anymore. I'd sell the Mesa to fund a power amp.. but what's the point?


----------



## Lopo

Good...
I'm usign it through my 9200 and a 4x12 but I am still looking for a nice tone with a good definition


----------



## trb

I purchased the HD 500 a couple of weeks ago. A few thoughts...

My initial impression of the sound wasn't that great. I stepped through some of the presets and they didn't sound significantly better than my Pod XT. High gain presets sounded like ass. The problem? Presets. After creating my own patches from scratch, I love this thing. There are simply too many variables involved for this thing to sound great to everyone out of the box. I haven't listened to any of the presets since creating my own patches. 

Value. This thing packs it in. For the cost of a few decent pedals, you have damn near everything you need in one package. Midi controller, effects, interface, amp sims, looper, expression pedal, etc... Very nice.

Four cable method with my 6505+ is awesome. Very easy to configure and the screamer sounds great along with other effects.

It's a keeper.


----------



## SpottedBeaver

I guess this is a good place to ask this question.

I'm considering the HD 500, mainly for the effects, looper and recording capabilities. I don't have any effects right now and I'm looking into amps.

My question is, will the MIDI controller change the channels on an amp, for example the Mesa Triple Multi-Watt, or would I need something in addition to the HD so that it would change channels on a Rectifier? I haven't been able to find anything definitive.


----------



## Isan

if the amp is midi capable yes
.... honestly I would just get a good pa and run it without an amp


----------



## SpottedBeaver

I'm not really looking to run it into a PA. Although, that would be a good option to have.

I'm currently looking into getting a tube amp and I'm leaning towards the Dual or Triple Rectifier, because I just love the Rectifier sound. I don't want to steer this to which amp to get.

I'm just weighing my options on whether I should consider the HD 500 or go with separate pedals to build my rig. I'm thinking that the HD would give me a little more flexibility. Especially if I can use it to control the amp channels as well.

Looking at the Rectifier manual, it is MIDI capable, but it seems that it uses three different 1/4" jacks to control channel changeing. Or is the pedal jack the one to use, but with an adapter?


----------



## Isan

if it is midi capable then it Should work fine


----------



## meisterjager

Lopo said:


> Good...
> I'm usign it through my 9200 and a 4x12 but I am still looking for a nice tone with a good definition



Keep it simple, man. My chain is Guitar -> Pod (Noise Gate -> Tube Boost -> Amp) -> Mesa FX Return (power amp).






SpottedBeaver said:


> I'm not really looking to run it into a PA. Although, that would be a good option to have.
> 
> I'm currently looking into getting a tube amp and I'm leaning towards the Dual or Triple Rectifier, because I just love the Rectifier sound. I don't want to steer this to which amp to get.
> 
> I'm just weighing my options on whether I should consider the HD 500 or go with separate pedals to build my rig. I'm thinking that the HD would give me a little more flexibility. Especially if I can use it to control the amp channels as well.
> 
> Looking at the Rectifier manual, it is MIDI capable, but it seems that it uses three different 1/4" jacks to control channel changeing. Or is the pedal jack the one to use, but with an adapter?



I'm 95% sure that even the new Mesa Rectifiers aren't MIDI capable.. They just have a 7-pin footswitch socket. Which means they still use relay switching, which relies on 1/4" jack plugs. There are various products that can use relay switching with MIDI signals, like the TC Electronics G Major. Until I started using the Pod through my amp, I was running a MIDI footswitch that controlled patches on my G-Maj, and I had a Jack lead running from the G-Maj to the channel switching jack of the Mesa. Worked fine, but it's a slightly more expensive option.

As I mentioned, I'm not using the preamp of my Mesa any more. I'd recommend trying to find a store that sells power amps and try the pod as a preamp through one. But.. I know as well as you do.. if you want a Mesa Rectifier, you gotta get one


----------



## SpottedBeaver

meisterjager said:


> I'm 95% sure that even the new Mesa Rectifiers aren't MIDI capable.. They just have a 7-pin footswitch socket. Which means they still use relay switching, which relies on 1/4" jack plugs. There are various products that can use relay switching with MIDI signals, like the TC Electronics G Major. Until I started using the Pod through my amp, I was running a MIDI footswitch that controlled patches on my G-Maj, and I had a Jack lead running from the G-Maj to the channel switching jack of the Mesa. Worked fine, but it's a slightly more expensive option.
> 
> As I mentioned, I'm not using the preamp of my Mesa any more. I'd recommend trying to find a store that sells power amps and try the pod as a preamp through one. But.. I know as well as you do.. if you want a Mesa Rectifier, you gotta get one


 
Ah Ha! That is exactly what I was looking for. The Mesa manual mentions MIDI but then has a short description of the 1/4" jacks. They must be relay switches, one for each channel on the three channel. That makes sense now and it helps me figure out how I'm going to build my rig.

Oh, Yeah.... I have some serious GAS for a Rectifier.


----------



## meisterjager

Rectifiers are coooool, man


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty

Hello, I'm really thinking about getting this for the live effects and such - just a tad worried. I mean, is the HD500 really worth it? I've heard nothing but good things from it but I've always had doubts about getting ANY line 6 product. It's either I get this, or replace my tired ass head, (It sounds amazing, but it doesn't give the same effect as a Boutique head) which is a B-52 ATX100.....Don't ask, it was bought for me by my father, which is a total gear noob. 


 thanks


----------



## xCaptainx

Lopo said:


> I wonder if anyone here is using it in live situations


 
I do, I also just finished recording with one, through a rocktron velocity 300 poweramp and an engl 4x12. 

Our album is being mastered by Zeuss @ Planet Z studios. I'll post examples once we've got it back.


----------



## Eric Christian

I'm getting a POD X3 Pro, is there a thread here about this unit? I tried searching but X3 doesn't come up with anything and of course POD and Pro come up with tons of useless threads.


----------



## Isan

line 6 forum is your only bet... 

I will say it and probably get flamed for it, but that unit is out dated and is a waste of money unless one can get it cheap






Iheartmidgetbooty said:


> Hello, I'm really thinking about getting this for the live effects and such - just a tad worried. I mean, is the HD500 really worth it? I've heard nothing but good things from it but I've always had doubts about getting ANY line 6 product. It's either I get this, or replace my tired ass head, (It sounds amazing, but it doesn't give the same effect as a Boutique head) which is a B-52 ATX100.....Don't ask, it was bought for me by my father, which is a total gear noob.
> 
> 
> thanks





Let me repeat what i have said ... Get the 500, and replace amp with a nice PA/monitor, using the xlr out on the pod for the monitor and run the other xlr to the house sound .... It is unbeatable*.


*Axe-fx not withstanding.


----------



## Isan

Double -__-


----------



## Lopo

xCaptainx said:


> I do, I also just finished recording with one, through a rocktron velocity 300 poweramp and an engl 4x12.
> 
> Our album is being mastered by Zeuss @ Planet Z studios. I'll post examples once we've got it back.





I know...I've tried your preset and it's a beast through the monitors
in rehearsals I have to tweak it a lot for more clarity


----------



## xCaptainx

Lopo said:


> I know...I've tried your preset and it's a beast through the monitors
> in rehearsals I have to tweak it a lot for more clarity


 
for recording we have actually used the Dual rect patch! I'll post an updated patch soonish but what we used was:

output setting - stack power amp
dual Rect pre
no cab, no mic
tube screamer at the front

That's about it. I'll post the rest once I'm at home and I'll post the exact patch we used. Everything has been sent off to Zeuss for mastering, I cant wait to get it back


----------



## Lopo

xCaptainx said:


> for recording we have actually used the Dual rect patch! I'll post an updated patch soonish but what we used was:
> 
> output setting - stack power amp
> dual Rect pre
> no cab, no mic
> tube screamer at the front
> 
> That's about it. I'll post the rest once I'm at home and I'll post the exact patch we used. Everything has been sent off to Zeuss for mastering, I cant wait to get it back



I also tried the stack power amp setting with no cab but the sound it's very very buzzy on the high through my 9200 and the 412 w/V30's
maybe it's because the 9200 got the 6l6...or maybe I don't know

the only "good" chain that I've found is:
screamer, 800 pre, 412 xxl, 57 on, eq, direct/studio output, marshall 9200, marshall cab


----------



## crush_taylor

xCaptainx said:


> for recording we have actually used the Dual rect patch! I'll post an updated patch soonish but what we used was:
> 
> output setting - stack power amp
> dual Rect pre
> no cab, no mic
> tube screamer at the front
> 
> That's about it. I'll post the rest once I'm at home and I'll post the exact patch we used. Everything has been sent off to Zeuss for mastering, I cant wait to get it back


definitely interested in hearing both your work and your patch. i've got an hd500 now and am curious to other peoples' high gain tones. still need a good power amp though to go through to my cab....


----------



## godspeed

I got my HD500 a few days back and I am really happy with it. I have been using a Boss GT8 for the last 6 years and a Pocket POD for the last 3 years. HD is just unbelievable compared to them. The kind of tones I can get from the HD used to take me forever on the other two units. I haven't used it Live yet but for recording purpose, it absolutely shines.

Working on some artists sounds like Tremonti, Petrucci etc. So far, I am really happy with the results.


----------



## DropTheSun

Well, i made a  new clip  using POD HD300. This is very raw version and i only recorded guitars. Feedback is wellcome.


----------



## crush_taylor

godspeed said:


> I got my HD500 a few days back and I am really happy with it. I have been using a Boss GT8 for the last 6 years and a Pocket POD for the last 3 years. HD is just unbelievable compared to them. The kind of tones I can get from the HD used to take me forever on the other two units. I haven't used it Live yet but for recording purpose, it absolutely shines.
> 
> Working on some artists sounds like Tremonti, Petrucci etc. So far, I am really happy with the results.


ditto 


kake said:


> Well, i made a  new clip  using POD HD300. This is very raw version and i only recorded guitars. Feedback is wellcome.


very nice dude. i love you damn finns  dare i say, what kind of settings did you use?


----------



## 13point9

any news on Line 6 doing a rack HD unit that has Bass modeks as well as guitar ones? the x3 pro has been out for ages but its the only thing that does both at the moment...


----------



## Despised_0515

I had a pretty funny little incident with my HD500 last night. When I tried to just jam out and mess with my new clean tone I came up with the night before, everything was sounding like thin, hissy crap. I was freaked out and thought that maybe I overloaded an input with the AUX IN or blew up my iMac's speakers. Everything I tried just sounded ugly compared to the tones I had before.

Here I was, standing over my HD500 thinking "Wtf could I have possibly done differently to make it sound so bad now?" So I open the Line 6 Monkey and check the updates. The last update I made had no effect on the guitar tones. THEN I finally remembered messing around with the system settings on the HD500 itself.

I'd left the Output Mode on Stack Poweramp 
so I switched back to direct, strummed a chord, and sighed of so much relief.


----------



## crush_taylor

Despised_0515 said:


> I had a pretty funny little incident with my HD500 last night. When I tried to just jam out and mess with my new clean tone I came up with the night before, everything was sounding like thin, hissy crap. I was freaked out and thought that maybe I overloaded an input with the AUX IN or blew up my iMac's speakers. Everything I tried just sounded ugly compared to the tones I had before.
> 
> Here I was, standing over my HD500 thinking "Wtf could I have possibly done differently to make it sound so bad now?" So I open the Line 6 Monkey and check the updates. The last update I made had no effect on the guitar tones. THEN I finally remembered messing around with the system settings on the HD500 itself.
> 
> I'd left the Output Mode on Stack Poweramp
> so I switched back to direct, strummed a chord, and sighed of so much relief.


Hah, yeah. I've been doing that a few times. I'll play it through my cab during the day, but through my headphones at night after work and sometimes forget to switch it  also, (i know this probably isn't the right place to ask, but meh... the Pod crowd is more likely to know about more affordable recording solutions....) what is a good program to start with for drum programming? I've heard tons of good things coming from Superior Drummer and EZ Drummer, but is there a cheaper alternative to start out with? or should I just knuckle under and get EZ Drummer?


----------



## matisq

I think you can start with Toontrack EZDrummer should be good starting point. To get more metal sounds you need to buy extension kit like Metalheads or great DFH


----------



## crush_taylor

Yeah, I remember hearing about DFH when it came out and absolutely loving the sound of the drums on Meshuggah's "War". I guess I should just bite the bullet even though it's not overly expensive and probably worth it in the long run. Thanks.


----------



## DropTheSun

crush_taylor said:


> ditto
> 
> very nice dude. i love you damn finns  dare i say, what kind of settings did you use?



Thanks man!
And yes you dare. HERE 

Both sound pretty djenty-mid-trepleish (that's not even a word, i know). But just tweak them to your taste.


----------



## xCaptainx

Lopo said:


> I also tried the stack power amp setting with no cab but the sound it's very very buzzy on the high through my 9200 and the 412 w/V30's
> maybe it's because the 9200 got the 6l6...or maybe I don't know
> 
> the only "good" chain that I've found is:
> screamer, 800 pre, 412 xxl, 57 on, eq, direct/studio output, marshall 9200, marshall cab


 
sorry I forgot to mention, I also use a rocktron velocity 300 poweramp. For recording we used an Engl cab with V30s. I'll be picking up a Blackstar Artisan cabinet very soon though


----------



## Despised_0515

I'll just leave these here.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18016904/Thrash1HD500_POD.mp3

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18016904/Thrash1HD500_Recabinet.mp3

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/18016904/Thrash1HD500_both.mp3


----------



## CD1221

I prefer the first one.

sounds great.


----------



## abhinav1102

dude nice clips....could u post the settings as well....thnks


----------



## matisq

For me is sounds "artificial". 
But maybe it's my valve taste


----------



## Santuzzo

crush_taylor said:


> Yeah, I remember hearing about DFH when it came out and absolutely loving the sound of the drums on Meshuggah's "War". I guess I should just bite the bullet even though it's not overly expensive and probably worth it in the long run. Thanks.



I'd recommend Addictive Drums, I like it a lot, it offers more control over the sound than EZDrummer. I see it as a in-between-step between EZDrummer and Superior Drummer 2 (but being much closer to SD2 than to EZD) .


----------



## Lopo

Santuzzo said:


> I'd recommend Addictive Drums, I like it a lot, it offers more control over the sound than EZDrummer. I see it as a in-between-step between EZDrummer and Superior Drummer 2 (but being much closer to SD2 than to EZD) .



I think the same thing


----------



## crush_taylor

Santuzzo said:


> I'd recommend Addictive Drums, I like it a lot, it offers more control over the sound than EZDrummer. I see it as a in-between-step between EZDrummer and Superior Drummer 2 (but being much closer to SD2 than to EZD) .





Lopo said:


> I think the same thing


Ok, cool. I'm going to start to look into these. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Just wondering, apart from all the sweet modern tones, can the HD (looking into the 300) produce some sweet fuzzy sounds too? I'm looking for something like 60's/70's proto-doom, Electric Wizard, and the likes, if that makes any sense.


----------



## 4815162342

UnderTheSign said:


> Just wondering, apart from all the sweet modern tones, can the HD (looking into the 300) produce some sweet fuzzy sounds too? I'm looking for something like 60's/70's proto-doom, Electric Wizard, and the likes, if that makes any sense.



It does that extremely well. I've dialed in quite a few Dopethrone-esque tones. You can get some really awesome psychedelic stoner metal sounds.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Cheers. While I'm gonna need some tight tones as well, I'd like some versatility 
Another question - how portable is the HD300? I'm basically torn between this and the X3 due to portability, as I'd like to be able to take it with me to Freak Guitar Camp for example, not to mention travelling to practise space, buddies homes etc and I don't feel like lugging around a heavy package next to my guitar all the time.


----------



## crush_taylor

UnderTheSign said:


> Cheers. While I'm gonna need some tight tones as well, I'd like some versatility
> Another question - how portable is the HD300? I'm basically torn between this and the X3 due to portability, as I'd like to be able to take it with me to Freak Guitar Camp for example, not to mention travelling to practise space, buddies homes etc and I don't feel like lugging around a heavy package next to my guitar all the time.


They're not heavy nor terribly large (in my opinion anyways), but definitely would benefit from some sort of a travelling bag/case if you're going to be taking it lots of places.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Thomann offers a pedal bag with it for only small upcharge so I'd definitely pick that one up  Just wondering if it's too big to carry around a lot.


----------



## 4815162342

UnderTheSign said:


> Thomann offers a pedal bag with it for only small upcharge so I'd definitely pick that one up  Just wondering if it's too big to carry around a lot.



It's like an oversized computer keyboard. You can carry it with one arm pretty easily. That said, it's not something I would want to carry around all day.


----------



## petereanima

4815162342 said:


> It's like an oversized computer keyboard. You can carry it with one arm pretty easily. That said, it's not something I would want to carry around all day.



Totally off-topic, but i just wanted to state that i played your username in the lottery today.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Thanks for the answers guys. It's pretty obvious this one is pretty much ahead of the POD X3 but portability is important for me. I'll see if I can grab the POD HD sometime soon then


----------



## Jango

Pulled the trigger on the HD300, should be here within the next couple days.


----------



## Jango

Arrived today, and I love it so far. Wasn't a fan of any of the 'regular' presets, but some of the spacier stuff was cool.


----------



## Despised_0515

Just wait 'til you get to making your own presets 
I never even bothered with the stock ones and trying them out the other day made it very apparent that I wasn't missing out on anything.


----------



## Jango

I've been working on my own, yeah. Main Metal patch is the Mesa, Clean patch is the first clean amp, and a smoother lead tone is the uberschall.


----------



## Despised_0515

Just a random post about my POD HD experience:
Having owned a 5150 before this, it always felt weird turning the gain knob to 9 or 10 to achieve a high-gain tone I like. Especially using the Bomber Uber model, I couldn't help but think "Is this really supposed to work like this? Am I doing something wrong?"

It occurred to me while eating BLTs this morning that the drive reaches high-gain territory around 9 or 10 so that you have more "usable" gain from 1 to 10. Never would you really need more gain than 10 gives you. Now of course some want the buzzsaw tone and the famed djenty mid-crunch but that can be achieved by throwing one of the available distortion boxes in front of the amp.

So to anyone like me wondering "Wtf is up with the drive knob?" (which I may just be the only one, hah) that's just my little epiphany of the morning.


----------



## trb

Jango said:


> Arrived today, and I love it so far. Wasn't a fan of any of the 'regular' presets, but some of the spacier stuff was cool.



I ran through some of the presets on the 500 and most sound like ass. 

For high-gain stuff, you may want to experiment with throwing distortion in front of one of the non-high gain amps. I actually like what I get out of the PhD Motorway on the 500 (I think that would be "Boutique Green" on the 300) with distortion than what I'm getting out of the high-gain amps so far. However, this could all be completely different on the 300.


----------



## Sippin40oz

For anyone seriously thinking about the HD range i would say go for it! Bought the 300 the other day and i must say iam very impressed. I have played lots of line 6 stuff in the past and thought it sounded like ass! but they do seem to have finally reached the point where although it does sound a little 'digital' to a purists ears, it has crossed the line where the differences do not make it sound scratchy and nasty! 

My biggest criticism is now i have bought the 300 i will now probably have to get the 500 as its so good!


----------



## matisq

trb said:


> I ran through some of the presets on the 500 and most sound like ass.
> 
> For high-gain stuff, you may want to experiment with throwing distortion in front of one of the non-high gain amps. I actually like what I get out of the PhD Motorway on the 500 (I think that would be "Boutique Green" on the 300) with distortion than what I'm getting out of the high-gain amps so far. However, this could all be completely different on the 300.



For higain I use Mesa and Engl with TS in front of this amps and it sounds great! Checkout my youtube profile (link in the signature) to see how it sounds. In this moment I'm in love in Engl


----------



## teabagger

I just got my HD500, and im very unimpressed with fizzy noise at high gains, especially when playing HO pups like my blackouts.. apparently this is supposed to be somewhat addressed in the next patch(if its not im selling this thing). the effects are nice, and the Dual amp line really gives you limitless tonal options even with only 16 amps, but that high end hiss/fizz has to go.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## crush_taylor

^ 
I'll definitely agree with you. That's probably the main reason why I'm still thinking of getting a good high gain head yet for playing through my cab and just using the pod for effects/late night playing/recording... Although I haven't seen what the next update plans to do, the graphic EQ could probably cure the problem if it had more range in frequencies... But I guess we'll see...


----------



## LeviathanKiller

What do you guys think about this clip?
757650868654-01.mp3


----------



## teabagger

really it sounds good in that clip through my laptop speakers... im sure if i had that patch on with my headphones plugged in and i was playing then i would hear it. I find using headphones makes you the most critical of any gear, or music. its just the nature of the beast, since i dont have any space to actually get some real air moving.


----------



## xCaptainx

here my patches if anyone is interested. 

In Dread Response patch for drop C# tuning - http:// www.mediafire.com/?bhmbc74v3tjm55d 

I used to use the F1-F8 so that all 8 buttons were lined up to different effecst, but now that I want to use another patch for clean, it makes it tricky. 

What I do now is use the bottom F5-F8 for patch swapping (I only use two, dirty and clean) and the top four for my effects within the patch. From memory, F1 is always my first gate. 

F2 I've set to multiple effects so that its my 'lead' button. By pressing that, it turns on the delay/ reverb after the preamp, turns on the tube comp for an extra boost and turns off a gate for extra sustain. 

F3 is an analogue delay I have before the preamp. It's for certain layers were I want a totally saturated, really messy delay sound going on. Not sure what I've set F4 too, I dont think it's anything 

http://www.mediafire.com/?ahlzeqgwq89c74u Clean patch. Pretty self explanatory. I think I took the Metalliclean default patch and took all the 80's flange off it, haha. I use used a tube comb to bring it up to level with my other patches, so theres no weird drop in volume. 

http://www.mediafire.com/?v9tjovoax1asndl Molest The Episcopate in Drop B tuning. This is a bit more in depth than the IDR patch, and is the patch I used on my upcoming recording which is being mastered by Zeuss. Same setup to begin with, F1 is gate, F2 is lead. F3 is whammy only as I have a riff using the whammy pedal. Also FS2 footswitch goes to the throaty wah. I use the same clean patch for MTE also. 

All those patches are using the full stack poweramp output mode, and using the poweramp with each dial at the front set to about 75%. Hopefully they are a good starting block for your tweaking. I'm pretty happy with the IDR lead setting!

(FYI these patches are designed to work with the rocktron velocity 300 poweramp and a 4x12 with v30's, with the rocktron controls at about 75% each. THey have been tweaked at LOUD volume, I have no idea what they sound like at a bedroom/home volume level!)


----------



## Jango

Anybody with the 300 notice they have 'extra' effects? I have 2 or 3 of the 400/500 effects. I think it's just the Red Comp and the Ring Mod, but there might be another one.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

teabagger said:


> really it sounds good in that clip through my laptop speakers... im sure if i had that patch on with my headphones plugged in and i was playing then i would hear it. I find using headphones makes you the most critical of any gear, or music. its just the nature of the beast, since i dont have any space to actually get some real air moving.



It is actually my DigiTech RP500. I was just wondering if you might like it better.


----------



## Holy Katana

I've had my HD500 for a little over a month now. I'm in the process of making some presets. Now, they aren't metal, but I'd be happy to share them with you guys.

Currently I've got a Rush-inspired preset and a Jeff Beck-inspired preset. I'm going to work on a fusion one next, then some indie rock ones.


----------



## teabagger

> It is actually my DigiTech RP500. I was just wondering if you might like it better.


 Im really impressed with the core tones of the hd, if the next firmware does not address the hiss/fizz, then i will probably just sell and goto a 11 rack, or a axe fx standard..

this page discusses it to death
Community: Harsh/Fizzy/Digital Clipping Sound on... 
im sure its been posted here, but i have not read the full 20+ pages... im lazy


----------



## LeviathanKiller

teabagger said:


> Im really impressed with the core tones of the hd, if the next firmware does not address the hiss/fizz, then i will probably just sell and goto a 11 rack, or a axe fx standard..
> 
> this page discusses it to death
> Community: Harsh/Fizzy/Digital Clipping Sound on...
> im sure its been posted here, but i have not read the full 20+ pages... im lazy



If you do, go with the Axe-Fx. I want one of those so bad because of all the many many parameters to tweak. It's a freakin' toolbox instead of a tool.


----------



## teabagger

yea the options are great for shaping, but i find i spend too much time tweaking, and not enough playing thats what scares me about the axe... I have built a couple amps, so im quite familiar with messing with cap values, and biasing. at least with the axe i dont have to pull out the soldering, but would probably be forever tweaking it like a meth head cleaning house.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

teabagger said:


> yea the options are great for shaping, but i find i spend too much time tweaking, and not enough playing thats what scares me about the axe... I have built a couple amps, so im quite familiar with messing with cap values, and biasing. at least with the axe i dont have to pull out the soldering, but would probably be forever tweaking it like a meth head cleaning house.



Simple solution. Don't spend all your time tweaking. 

Also, you could just download patches or whatever. You don't have tweak anymore than you want to you know?


----------



## teabagger

thats like saying im only gunna have one beer tonight.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

teabagger said:


> thats like saying im only gunna have one beer tonight.



So you're a tweaker and an alcoholic?


----------



## SnowfaLL

know what I've actually been playing thru lately?? Just the ENGL model by itself.. no boost, nothing.. Maybe a noise gate depending on the guitar. But wow, it sounds great by itself.

I definitely think as far as "amp styles" go, the ENGL type amps definitely seem to be what I prefer, despite never playing one. But as many Marshalls i've played thru, ive never really gotten along with them. Mesa is close, but this ENGL preset on the Pod is fantastic even without a boost.


----------



## teabagger

I have discerned that part of my problem is emi, and or bad power in my playing area, I dont think its all of the problem, but i do think its a large part. having noise injected pre hd, is only going to make the high gain stuff sound fizzy, harsh and less natural so i believe this should be noted and taken into consideration.


----------



## Clydefrog

I've had this thing for a few months now and I still have yet to be able to get a good high gain rhythm tone for recording.

It seems built with the intention of live playing almost exclusively. I can get good cleans and some leads, but for recording high gain rhythm? Almost all of it sounds like ass. My XT Live is better than it in that category.

:T


----------



## Korbain

got a bit of an issue with my HD 400. anyone getting sound lag when connecting the pedal to the line in on their computer?

ive been recording via USB, and it sounds amazing. but i want to hear what im playing through the pc speakers via the line in, but there is a slight audio lag which is distracting as when trying to keep time lol

when i use the microphine input setting for the sound their is no lag but it sounds fuzzy and crap compared to line in.

its a brand new pc with plenty of RAM and processor speed, im using a soundblaster X-fi fatality titanium (or some bullshit like that) sound card..any help would be awsome guys

PS this pedal is amazing, best purchase ever. ive only had it for 4 days lol


----------



## MF_Kitten

here's my clean patch so far:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Snow.h5e

it's meant for direct recording, entirely dry (no cab sims or anything) and in stereo.
edit: also, i have the PAD activated so my bridge pickup doesn't distort anything. adjust patch according to your levels.

controls:
FS1 for less bass and more presence, if the pickup(s) you're using are too dark in the high end. i have to activate this when using my bridge pickup, while neck and middle pickups are bright enough without it.

FS2 to activate the amazing ambient sweepy echo/reverb sidechain that lays itself behind your dry tone like a pad of sorts. kinda sounds a bit like Devin Townsend's Ki at times. definitely has that vibe, at least.

FS3 to remove the main ping-pong echo, if you want a reverb-only tone. you can also assign FS4 to remove reverb, but i haven't done that yet.

enjoy! i like to play with the neck pickup. slow passages, noodling in the higher registers, etc. tell me what you think! post clips, even!

more edit: here's a rhythm patch i'm currently playing with, meant to be used with a cab sim (i use redwirez impulses in the DAW myself). the patch is without a cab sim, totally dry. adjust gain according to pickups/taste. it's a super-on/off-ish patch, be warned! very snappy and hard!
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Tigerblood.h5e


----------



## Zorkuus

Korbain said:


> got a bit of an issue with my HD 400. anyone getting sound lag when connecting the pedal to the line in on their computer?
> 
> ive been recording via USB, and it sounds amazing. but i want to hear what im playing through the pc speakers via the line in, but there is a slight audio lag which is distracting as when trying to keep time lol
> 
> its a brand new pc with plenty of RAM and processor speed, im using a soundblaster X-fi fatality titanium (or some bullshit like that) sound card..any help would be awsome guys


Make sure you have installed ASIO drivers. The fatality supports ASIO so its istallation cd should include the driver. I still wouldn't recommed using line in though. What's wrong with using USB?


----------



## UnderTheSign

Just wondering, will HD500/400 patches work on the HD300, and vice versa?


----------



## teabagger

the 300 and 400 will work on the 500, but the 500 duel amp patchs will not work on the 400/300


----------



## Korbain

Zorkuus said:


> Make sure you have installed ASIO drivers. The fatality supports ASIO so its istallation cd should include the driver. I still wouldn't recommed using line in though. What's wrong with using USB?



Im using the USB to record 
Though, Im running a cable to my line-in (soundcard) from the head phone jack (the POD HD) so i can hear what im playing through the PC speakers while its recording through the USB. If that makes sense? lol 

I've been looking around for info, still haven't found what could be causing the line in sound delay  its only minor, but puts me off when recording because i always lose my timing lol


----------



## crush_taylor

Korbain said:


> Im using the USB to record
> Though, Im running a cable to my line-in (soundcard) from the head phone jack (the POD HD) so i can hear what im playing through the PC speakers while its recording through the USB. If that makes sense? lol
> 
> I've been looking around for info, still haven't found what could be causing the line in sound delay  its only minor, but puts me off when recording because i always lose my timing lol



I believe there's pretty much always going to be latency when going back into your sound card and out to your speakers. I suggest using some headphones plugged into your pod. I don't know if it was a fluke, or if it's actually supposed to do it, but when I set my 500 up with my desktop with Pod HD500 Edit running everything from the pc gets played through my headphones hooked up into my pod with 0 latency. It's awesome and have really been enjoying messing around with reaper with my pod lately, I just have no friggin time to do anything as of late.......


----------



## Zorkuus

Korbain said:


> Im using the USB to record
> Though, Im running a cable to my line-in (soundcard) from the head phone jack (the POD HD) so i can hear what im playing through the PC speakers while its recording through the USB. If that makes sense? lol
> 
> I've been looking around for info, still haven't found what could be causing the line in sound delay  its only minor, but puts me off when recording because i always lose my timing lol


The thing is you can't use line in for direct monitoring, there's always going to be some latency (in most cases too much of it). With an audio interface (like the built in interface in the POD) you're supposed to connect your speakers/headphones directly into the output of the interface to begin with, the POD is your soundcard when it is connected to the computer. Connecting it back into your computer is redundant even if there was no latency, because you'd have two soundcards trying to process the same audio. Now if you have some EQ settings in your computer you'll loose that ofc in the process. Personally I use a rack EQ between my interface and speakers to make monitoring of my recording process sound pretty much the same as if I was hearing it through my computer with EQ on. But you don't need that just for recording. You can always mix it later with sound coming out of your computer's soundcard.


----------



## eugeneelgr

crush_taylor said:


> I believe there's pretty much always going to be latency when going back into your sound card and out to your speakers. I suggest using some headphones plugged into your pod. I don't know if it was a fluke, or if it's actually supposed to do it, but when I set my 500 up with my desktop with Pod HD500 Edit running everything from the pc gets played through my headphones hooked up into my pod with 0 latency. It's awesome and have really been enjoying messing around with reaper with my pod lately, I just have no friggin time to do anything as of late.......


 

You can use headphones or high end in ear monitors(in my case a shure 535 iem) but you get a shitty assed cock wah tone,not advisable especially when you're tone smithing.I dunno maybe im doing something wrong?This is very apparent on the high registers especially single note soloing not so when doing riffs at the lower registers. I'm still unsure how to hear my pod through my computer monitors,gonna do some reading on the advanced manual.


----------



## crush_taylor

eugeneelgr said:


> You can use headphones or high end in ear monitors(in my case a shure 535 iem) but you get a shitty assed cock wah tone,not advisable especially when you're tone smithing.I dunno maybe im doing something wrong?This is very apparent on the high registers especially single note soloing not so when doing riffs at the lower registers. I'm still unsure how to hear my pod through my computer monitors,gonna do some reading on the advanced manual.



You're not really going to be able to use your computer speakers for 0 latency playing if they're just generic speakers(I think). What you really should have (and I also intend to get some too) are some powered studio monitors that can be plugged into the XLR ports on the pod. When hooked up to your computer with usb, the sounds from the computer get played through the pod and then out the speaker/headphone outputs with no latency. I'm no expert on this, but that's what my setup seems to be doing right now, but I just messed around randomly a bunch and that was how things seemed to work...


----------



## eugeneelgr

Community: Clark Kent says hello!

For people interested on comparing the axe to the hd500.Imo with an external cab,you probably wont go wrong with the hd 500 for the money you pay.I havent tried recording with it though. Pick attack and tone on the hd isnt THAT organic though,but its digital of course...hopefully with future firmware updates something can be improved. The axe though,i've heard nolly's mixes and they all sound really killer.


----------



## devolutionary

xCaptainx said:


> here my patches if anyone is interested.
> 
> In Dread Response patch for drop C# tuning - http://www.mediafire.com/?bhmbc74v3tjm55d



Awesome! I always wanted to get a look at this sound, but Trajan would just look at me blankly and mutter something about Gibsons and Marshalls


----------



## Clydefrog

teabagger said:


> the 300 and 400 will work on the 500, but the 500 duel amp patchs will not work on the 400/300



Unless they've changed something very recently (and I hope to god they HAVE), the 300 and 400 patches WILL NOT WORK on a 500, but a 300 and 400 WILL work with each other.


----------



## Lopo

anyone knows if line6 is planning a new upgrade for the hd500?


----------



## crush_taylor

Lopo said:


> anyone knows if line6 is planning a new upgrade for the hd500?



Yes, they are working on a firmware update to try to get rid of some of the issues with the EQ's and amp fizziness.


----------



## Lopo

crush_taylor said:


> Yes, they are working on a firmware update to try to get rid of some of the issues with the EQ's and amp fizziness.



great!!


----------



## xCaptainx

devolutionary said:


> Awesome! I always wanted to get a look at this sound, but Trajan would just look at me blankly and mutter something about Gibsons and Marshalls


 
Hahah yeah he's gibson through and through! he also uses a Soldano Hot rod 50 I think. 

I'm doing my first show with IDR on April 16th, using the HD500, Rocktron Poweramp and Blackstar 4x12. Cant wait!


----------



## Jango

My HD300 is at firmware 1.03; should I upgrade or leave it?


----------



## Deadnightshade

Terribly sorry if it has been mentioned before,but i want to ask the HD300 users or anyone that knows the following:

1)How many bands is the graph EQ in slot 1?
2)Do you really need to use a boost to tighten things up? ( boost is also slot 1 right?)
3)Is the noise gate also located in fx slot 1?
4)Can you use an external footswitch like LINE6 FBV 2 in order to switch up and down the bank without using two buttons?

I know HD500 is more versatile blah blah,i'm just asking because i'm not asking too much from lead,cleans and slightly distorted patches,so my main rhythm patch is what matters for me most.

I only own toneport ux1 ,and i nailed a rhythm tone with the oldie gearbox using an open wah,the four band EQ ,and a tubescreamer stompbox as additional effects,so if the HD series is that much better that i can skip the boost for example , i'd rather save the extra bucks.

Thanks for any replies


----------



## Melodius Sound

Hi - Sorry to change the direction of the thread here. I have read a few pages posted in the beginning of this thread, but to read through all of them it sort of nuts. 

I ordered an HD500 a couple days ago, I'm pretty excited to get it. I have little knowledge of fx processors and am wondering when one of the users on here talked about "carrying over reverb, delay, etc" if that meant they don't bleed through/transition while changing from one effect to the other, just to specify?

Does the HD500, in comparison to the Eleven rack, give you more of an amp tone/sound than a digital tone like the Eleven rack would?

Is there somewhere online where I am able to get some tips about how to set up the features of this HD500 to get specific tones? I haven't been able to come across anything yet, so if anyone can lead me in the right direction that would be very helpful.

And lastly, how does it compare to other line 6 products in the past and from other fx processors that are out there currently? Any pros/cons would be helpful.


----------



## devolutionary

Deadnightshade said:


> 1)How many bands is the graph EQ in slot 1?
> 2)Do you really need to use a boost to tighten things up? ( boost is also slot 1 right?)
> 3)Is the noise gate also located in fx slot 1?
> 4)Can you use an external footswitch like LINE6 FBV 2 in order to switch up and down the bank without using two buttons?



1 - 4, I think
2 - Dunno, never used a boost
3 - Nope, it's separate to all slots.
4 - Unknown


2 outta 4 aint bad, right?


----------



## Deadnightshade

devolutionary said:


> 1 - 4, I think
> 2 - Dunno, never used a boost
> 3 - Nope, it's separate to all slots.
> 4 - Unknown
> 
> 
> 2 outta 4 aint bad, right?




Not bad at all!Thanks!


----------



## 4815162342

Can I get good headphone suggestions? I have a modded pair of Sennheiser 555s and they're not cutting it anymore after purchasing an eight string, even with a decent amount of EQ fuckery. What headphones have you guys had success with when it comes to using them with your HDs?


----------



## Ishan

Try out an HD280Pro.


----------



## Leuchty

Can the HD 500 have 8 patches per bank? as in F1 - F8?

Or is it only F5 - F8 for presets and F1 - F4 for instant FX on/off?


----------



## xCaptainx

Each bank has four patches. The top row are four 'on/off' switches for effects within that patch, the botton are A B C D for the patches themselves. 

What you can do however, is change the pedals to that F5 to F8 can be assigned to effects within the bank, effectively making it so EVERY effect has an on/off switch. Bank switching is then limited to the up/down buttons on the side. 

I generally do this live as I dont like stepping over my bank change buttons to hit my 'solo' FS2 button (it turns on compression, turns off gate, and turns on delay/reverb. You can sign multiple effects to one FS button)


----------



## Leuchty

xCaptainx said:


> Each bank has four patches. The top row are four 'on/off' switches for effects within that patch, the botton are A B C D for the patches themselves.
> 
> What you can do however, is change the pedals to that F5 to F8 can be assigned to effects within the bank, effectively making it so EVERY effect has an on/off switch. Bank switching is then limited to the up/down buttons on the side.
> 
> I generally do this live as I dont like stepping over my bank change buttons to hit my 'solo' FS2 button (it turns on compression, turns off gate, and turns on delay/reverb. You can sign multiple effects to one FS button)


 
Awesome thanks mate. Thats what I thought, couldn't find it in the manual.


----------



## Clydefrog

As someone else suggested for headphones, I've used Sennheiser 280pro's for years, going back to my XT Live. Flat as a pancake EQ for recording.


----------



## ilyti

Got the 300. Love it.


----------



## Despised_0515

With Firmware 1.22 out, has anyone noticed any differences? Good? Bad?


----------



## teabagger

1.22 better cleans for sure. I liked the cleans before but now they are they are monstrous ..Too bad i dont play clean very much.. the high gains are still a little harsh.... if they ever release the ability to use third party impulses onboard, this pedal will become a monster,


----------



## MatthewK

Just got my HD500 and of course the right speaker on my Sennheiser HD280s decided to start cutting out and it's a weekend so I can't see about getting them replaced until monday... ugh. Oh and installing Line 6 software is a lot of fun too. I had to restart my computer 11 gazillion times and it kept asking me to register the Pod HD, but their site gave me an error every time I tried. I think it's going to be a while until I wrap my head around this thing.


----------



## devolutionary

For the software, you don't have to register the hardware. I downloaded the HD500 software without owning one simply to play around with it. You -will- need a Line6 account though. Make one of those first, make sure it works, and then download the software without registration. Should be fine.


----------



## MatthewK

devolutionary said:


> For the software, you don't have to register the hardware. I downloaded the HD500 software without owning one simply to play around with it. You -will- need a Line6 account though. Make one of those first, make sure it works, and then download the software without registration. Should be fine.



Thanks, I got everything sorted out.


----------



## traditional

Possible n00b questions, but;
Is the noise gate on the HD500 good for tight stop-start muting?
If it isn't, is it possible to put a Decimator in its loop and have it switched on for certain patches?
Cheers for any help. (Y)


----------



## capoeiraesp

Tight as a virgin mate.
I run mine in my mark v using the 4 cable method. I have one in the pre effects position and one post.
Quiet as a mouse too.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Line 6 - PODHD Desktop
They took thier time about releasing it, anyone know what the price will be on these?


----------



## Razzy

It's about damn time!

I imagine it'll probably be where the PodX3 was when it was first introduced pricewise.

Now they just need to release a rackmount verions, so the prices on the X3 Pro will drop.


----------



## Guitarman700

My next purchase.


----------



## loktide

interesting. hopefully they'll include a firmware upgrade for loading user cab impulses in the future.


----------



## slothrop

Cool, I'm also curious on the price.


----------



## Despised_0515

+1 on the noise gate being win.
Just turn the "decay" down to zero and set the "threshold" to taste.


----------



## crush_taylor

To answer his other questions, yes it's possible to put the decimator in the loop and turn the loop on/off in your patches if need be, but I agree with the 2 other posts, the noise gate works very well in the pod.


----------



## Mordacain

Ditto, been toying with getting a more modern desktop recording option and everything I've heard / read has been positive concerning these.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

its replaced the x3 on the site, but im really interested to see if they've added any user ir features etc, it also seems they've kept the bogner and engl sims from the x3 aswell


----------



## slothrop

Firmware update 1.3

FREE UPDATE FOR POD® HD MULTI-EFFECTS ADDS NEW HD AMP MODELS AND MORE
Six HD amp models and five tone parameters in free v1.3 update provide a wider tonal palette and added flexibility to all POD HD multi-effect processors

CALABASAS, Calif.April 6, 2011Line 6, Inc. (line6.com), the industry leader in digital modeling technology for musicians, announced today a free update for all POD® HD multi-effect processors. Firmware update v1.3 will include six new HD amp models and five new amp parameters for addition tones and flexibility.

This free update is our way of thanking POD HD owners for making the POD HD family such a huge success, remarked Michael Murphy, Category Manager for POD and Effects Products at Line 6. The new sets of HD models and parameters deliver a deeper experience to the POD HD platform and more flexibility that we hope will inspire POD HD players.
 The six new HD amp models available in v1.3 are based on* channels from three classic American combos (the Vibrato channel of a Fender® Deluxe Reverb®, the Vibrato channel of a Fender® Twin Reverb® and the Bright channel of a Fender® Bassman®), two British half stacks (the Normal channel of a Park 75 and the Normal channel of a Marshall® JTM-45 MkII) and a high-gain Line 6 original.

The inclusion of alternate channels of amps already found in POD HD multi-effects ensures an experience that more closely relates to playing the actual modeled amp. The new parameters in v1.3 enable POD HD users to further customize and dial in any amount of tube amp feel and behavior. Sag, Hum, Bias, Bias Excursion and Master Volume can be adjusted within any HD amp model, including the 16 that come with POD HD multi-effects processors originally.
Firmware update v1.3 will be available to download from line6.com later this month. Learn more about the v1.3 update and POD HD multi-effect processors at line6.com/podhd.


Community: Firmware update 1.3


----------



## Mordacain

slothrop said:


> Firmware update 1.3
> 
> FREE UPDATE FOR POD® HD MULTI-EFFECTS ADDS NEW HD AMP MODELS AND MORE
> Six HD amp models and five tone parameters in free v1.3 update provide a wider tonal palette and added flexibility to all POD HD multi-effect processors
> 
> CALABASAS, Calif.April 6, 2011Line 6, Inc. (line6.com), the industry leader in digital modeling technology for musicians, announced today a free update for all POD® HD multi-effect processors. Firmware update v1.3 will include six new HD amp models and five new amp parameters for addition tones and flexibility.
> 
> This free update is our way of thanking POD HD owners for making the POD HD family such a huge success, remarked Michael Murphy, Category Manager for POD and Effects Products at Line 6. The new sets of HD models and parameters deliver a deeper experience to the POD HD platform and more flexibility that we hope will inspire POD HD players.
>  The six new HD amp models available in v1.3 are based on* channels from three classic American combos (the Vibrato channel of a Fender® Deluxe Reverb®, the Vibrato channel of a Fender® Twin Reverb® and the Bright channel of a Fender® Bassman®), two British half stacks (the Normal channel of a Park 75 and the Normal channel of a Marshall® JTM-45 MkII) and a high-gain Line 6 original.
> 
> The inclusion of alternate channels of amps already found in POD HD multi-effects ensures an experience that more closely relates to playing the actual modeled amp. The new parameters in v1.3 enable POD HD users to further customize and dial in any amount of tube amp feel and behavior. Sag, Hum, Bias, Bias Excursion and Master Volume can be adjusted within any HD amp model, including the 16 that come with POD HD multi-effects processors originally.
> Firmware update v1.3 will be available to download from line6.com later this month. Learn more about the v1.3 update and POD HD multi-effect processors at line6.com/podhd.
> 
> 
> Community: Firmware update 1.3



Wow..that's a pretty incredible amount of tweakability. The new models are kind "meh" for me, though the JTM45 is a great one to have. I'm kinda itching to see how much the POD HD Desktop unit will be now that I've seen this.


----------



## slothrop

Mordacain said:


> Wow..that's a pretty incredible amount of tweakability. The new models are kind "meh" for me, though the JTM45 is a great one to have. I'm kinda itching to see how much the POD HD Desktop unit will be now that I've seen this.


I really want to see the feature list of the HD bean and how it compares to the HD500.


----------



## GeoMantic

I doubt it will happen, but I really hope they make a head version of this. Like a follow-up the the Vetta series.

The tones I've gotten out of these just messing around at a shop with headphones were pretty impressive.


----------



## Kali Yuga

What's the difference between this and the HD500, besides it being shaped like a bean without any controls?


----------



## troyguitar

Meh, still waiting for the rack version.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Wonder if their going to release a Pod Farm HD version


----------



## Despised_0515

I'm really... really... eager to play around with that update.
Gotta get my dumb Mac to startup first.


----------



## traditional

Thanks for the responses guys, I was only curious because the gate on an older Pod bean I tried was really average - took ages to shut, cut tone, etc. 
Either way, if I don't like the gate it's handy to know I can put my Decimator in it. Rep'd.


----------



## capoeiraesp

You won't be disappointed with the gate bud. I'd bet my left nut on it. 


Super stoked about the update to 1.3!


----------



## signalgrey

this will work nicely next to my X3...purchased.


----------



## Tree

drawnacrol said:


> Wonder if their going to release a Pod Farm HD version



I would love this...maybe. I've yet to use the HDs, but more options never hurt.


----------



## Gameboypdc

drawnacrol said:


> Wonder if their going to release a Pod Farm HD version



^ This is what i'm waiting for!


----------



## Rook

I think the price is going to be about £275, dunno about US.

They just need to get on with releasing the HD Pro now! DOOO WANT!!!


----------



## cyril v




----------



## cyril v

Nice look on the update, it seems these additional parameters should bring the modeling tweakability up a little bit to modern standards. Seems like it is still a bit off from the AxeFX/Revalver level though... also, Line6, where are my custom impulses!! dammit.

edit: shit. I went to update without paying attention and it was for 1.22. SOB.


----------



## crush_taylor

^agreed, but at least they're trying to keep up, and considering the price of the unit compared to the axe-fx, we can't expect miracles.


----------



## cyril v

crush_taylor said:


> ^agreed, but at least they're trying to keep up, and considering the price of the unit compared to the axe-fx, we can't expect miracles.



I can't complain, I honestly didn't think they'd add any of this stuff... I was expecting a few added effects again or something, lol.

Is there a release date for 1.3? I really don't feel like bothering with 1.22.


----------



## crush_taylor

cyril v said:


> I can't complain, I honestly didn't think they'd add any of this stuff... I was expecting a few added effects again or something, lol.
> 
> Is there a release date for 1.3? I really don't feel like bothering with 1.22.



Same here, I'm happy with mine, it does what I need in a nice package, and the fact that line6 keeps doing updates is great.


----------



## cyril v

slothrop said:


> I really want to see the feature list of the HD bean and how it compares to the HD500.



Judging by what it says in the press release, for the most part it seems to have the same specs as the HD500.

A few things that the HD500 and BeanHD have in common that the HD300-400 don't have:
-8 simultaneous effects in any order
-XLR input 
-S/PDIF out
-Dual Amps 

So, right off the bat, if it has enough processing power to match the 8 effects at once, I can only assume it shares the same processing power as the HD500. I could be wrong though... complete guess really.


----------



## 13point9

It doesn't look like they're going to have any bass models anytime soon, I'll stick to the x3 pro I just nabbed off the bay...


----------



## rcsierra13

Wonder if it will have looping and such as well as bass amps and effects like the X3.

If so then it may be a step up on the HD 500.


----------



## MatthewK

I don't imagine there is a way to avoid the annoying interference that results from plugging the 1/4" out to a computer as well as the USB at the same time.


----------



## cyril v

MatthewK said:


> I don't imagine there is a way to avoid the annoying interference that results from plugging the 1/4" out to a computer as well as the USB at the same time.



Why would you connect both of those?


----------



## MatthewK

cyril v said:


> Why would you connect both of those?



I'd prefer to record through my snazzy interface, but I like to edit my patches on the computer.


----------



## cyril v

MatthewK said:


> I'd prefer to record through my snazzy interface, but I like to edit my patches on the computer.



Ahhhh.. got ya. That sucks about the added noise.


----------



## Deadnightshade

I didn't know they'd come up with a bean version of the HD series.Since it has the software versatility of the HD500 (and i guess the bean will be cheaper) ,isn't it just better to use an external footswitch for it?


----------



## Deadnightshade

I didn't see that there was a seperate thread for this so i also posted in the big pod hd thread,but i'll post my question here as well:

Since the bean hd is going to be cheaper than the HD500 and it has the same software versatility,isn't it a smart choice to use an external footswitch and use the bean for live situations (considering the fact i'm the bank up-down guy)?


----------



## loktide

> Line 6 announces today a free update for all POD HD multi-effect processors. Firmware update v1.3 will include six new HD amp models and five new amp parameters.
> 
> 
> 
> The six new HD amp models available in v1.3 are based on channels from three classic American combos (the Vibrato channel of a Fender Deluxe Reverb, the Vibrato channel of a Fender Twin Reverb and the Bright channel of a Fender Bassman), two British half stacks (the Normal channel of a Park 75 and the Normal channel of a Marshall JTM-45 MkII) and a Line 6 original.
> 
> 
> 
> The new parameters in v1.3 are designed to enable POD HD users to customize and dial in any amount of tube amp feel and behavior. Sag, Hum, Bias, Bias Excursion and Master Volume can be adjusted within an HD amp model, including the 16 that come with POD HD multi-effects processors originally.
> 
> 
> 
> Firmware update v1.3 will be available to download from line6.com later this month. Learn more about the v1.3 update and POD HD multi-effect processors at line6.com/podhd.



i really hope the line6 original is a higain model since the other 5 are rather clean/crunch oriented


----------



## Wookieslayer

tiny bottom!


----------



## signalgrey

I will say i think its a bit clever that Line 6 made the new POD in such a way that it doesnt make the X3 irrelevant. i would use the two together for sure.


----------



## Ishan

They make me want a rack Pod HD (1U plz!!) now  please Line 6 pleaaaaaase.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Deadnightshade said:


> I didn't see that there was a seperate thread for this so i also posted in the big pod hd thread,but i'll post my question here as well:
> 
> Since the bean hd is going to be cheaper than the HD500 and it has the same software versatility,isn't it a smart choice to use an external footswitch and use the bean for live situations (considering the fact i'm the bank up-down guy)?



Yes. thats what i currently do with my 2.0 keeps things simple onstage


----------



## Clydefrog

Kind of disappointed that the update doesn't have more high gain additions than that. Loved the XT lineup of amps for high gain stuff, wish there was more of an equivalent to that.

I also think that short of adding impulse options, they really need to fix some of the cabs on the HD500.


----------



## Lopo

cyril v said:


> Is there a release date for 1.3? I really don't feel like bothering with 1.22.



+1


----------



## JPhoenix19

Wow, the new amp parameters are pretty cool. Those were among the ones I was hoping to find when I originally tried out the HD500. If I hadn't already invested in a computer rig, I'd reconsider picking one of these up.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

The only thing that prevented me from buying a Pod HD is the lack of the big bottom amp 
Pleeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaase Line 6


----------



## Kali Yuga

So, it says to connect via 1/4" in that video... does that mean there's no SPDIF connection? Bummer, that would lose my interest.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Im intrested to see if they release a new floor controller to coincide with the amount of effects on this unit. i hope you can set pedals to a certain part of the foot controller like the m9/13 to toggle them when you want rather than be tied to presents


----------



## cyril v

Kali Yuga said:


> So, it says to connect via 1/4" in that video... does that mean there's no SPDIF connection? Bummer, that would lose my interest.



It has SPDIF. From the press release it says:

"_POD HD features a studio-ready I/O with a 1/4-inch guitar input, stereo 1/4-inch balanced outs, USB 2.0, *S/PDIF out*, 1/4-inch headphone jack, an XLR mic input and an FBV jack for connection to a Line 6 foot controller._"


----------



## KoenDercksen

Guys anyone got any luck on a Comfortably Numb solo-esque tone?
I went to see Roger Waters yesterday and it got me all hyped up to learn that fucking solo again


----------



## pwilldabeast14

guys what pod would you wana get for bedroom practice that isnt hurting my wallet?


----------



## cyril v

pwilldabeast14 said:


> guys what pod would you wana get for bedroom practice that isnt hurting my wallet?



snatch up a used Pod X3 or maybe if you can find a cheap XT with the model packs.


----------



## pwilldabeast14

cyril v said:


> snatch up a used Pod X3 or maybe if you can find a cheap XT with the model packs.



oh cool, so im not too knowledgeable about pod's but can you use it with your simple amp and guitar rig or how does that work?


----------



## devolutionary

You certainly can. Hell, a POD 2.0 wouldn't be a bad pick either, you can get them cheap and they are workhorses. Don't expect having 20 pedals (10 of them compressors, 5 boosts, 3 tuners, and a pair of wet ducks no doubt) in a chain. It just won't happen - they're simple, effective, and easy to use. And I think I saw one for NZ$150, so I imagine sub $100 in the states.


----------



## xCaptainx

our other guitarist is a Marshall and Gibson man, so he made this little video for me, hahah. Thought you all would enjoy it.


----------



## KoenDercksen

That was pretty good haha


----------



## Wookieslayer

xCaptainx said:


> our other guitarist is a Marshall and Gibson man, so he made this little video for me, hahah. Thought you all would enjoy it.




Omg hahah when he tells them to eat their pod hd's and the guy grabs his stomach lmao!


----------



## Wookieslayer

$399 for the HD bean here...

Line 6 POD HD - Next generation desktop direct recording solution for guitar.


----------



## cyril v

Wookieslayer said:


> $399 for the HD bean here...
> 
> Line 6 POD HD - Next generation desktop direct recording solution for guitar.



I really don't think they have an accurate availability listing, americanmusicsupply has them listed for a pre-order date of 5/23. 

If anyone wants to trade one of these beans for a hd500 keep me in mind (when they come out); as I use my hd500 primarily for recording/at home practice and never use the pedal or actually use in a live situation.


----------



## capoeiraesp

xCaptainx said:


> our other guitarist is a Marshall and Gibson man, so he made this little video for me, hahah. Thought you all would enjoy it.




SO Captain, when can we expect a sample of your podHD & rocktron setup?
Even if it's just a basic youtube vid I just wanna hear the damn thing.


----------



## xCaptainx

in two days!


----------



## capoeiraesp

I look forward to it eagerly!
I'm probably going to order a rocktron v300 on Friday if your video does it justice.  Let's hope it does.


----------



## funknotik

kake said:


> Sure Dude! Tweak and :
> 
> AMP = Angl F-Ball 100
> Drive 51, Bass 54, Mid 94, Tre 61, Pres 70, CH vol 54
> 
> CAP = 4x12 Blackblack 30
> 
> MIC = 57 on Axis
> 
> E.R = 9
> 
> FX1 = 4 Band Shift EQ (Post position)
> Lo Freq 3.0dB, Lo Mid 4.9dB, Hi Mid 2.4dB, High 12 o'clock, Shift 10 o'clock
> 
> Other effects off
> 
> So, there you go.
> 
> Edit:
> I use AmpFull and Studio setting, 'couse i play trough Headphones/Stereo Speakers at home.



I'm new to the HD500 and have little experience with the PODx3. I'm trying to emulate these setting and get a Destroy Erase Improve type tone. I don't even know where to start to upload your preset into the HD500... I have the hd500 edit and line 6 monkey missing something here? Also what did you mean by E.R. 9?


----------



## cyril v

funknotik said:


> I'm new to the HD500 and have little experience with the PODx3. I'm trying to emulate these setting and get a Destroy Erase Improve type tone. I don't even know where to start to upload your preset into the HD500... I have the hd500 edit and line 6 monkey missing something here? Also what did you mean by E.R. 9?



Heres a visual reference for those settings... you can see the E.R. to the left of the cab on this as well.







1) Connect your HD500 up to your pc via USB.
2) Load up HD500 Edit.
3) Select an empty slot on the "set-list" on the left.
4) Copy those settings in there.
5) Click on the slot you are working on, then under the _Send_ in the top left corner of HD500Edit, click on "Selected".

#5 is basically what you want to do when you want to send new presets from your computer to your HD500. If you come across a preset file, you can simply drag and drop it into any empty slot as well. Easy enough?

I can't really help ya with a meshuggah tone, I haven't created any tones for covers yet myself.


----------



## funknotik

What could I dial in that would help me emulate this tone?  I understand the basics of gating but when i try two noise gates on the HD it seems like over kill and ends up sounding muffled. Also for whatever reason I feel like the tone here sounds better than the recording.


----------



## funknotik

cyril v said:


> Heres a visual reference for those settings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Connect your HD500 up to your pc via USB.
> 2) Load up HD500 Edit.
> 3) Select an empty slot on the "set-list" on the left.
> 4) Copy those settings in there.
> 5) Click on the slot you are working on, then under the _Send_ in the top left corner of HD500Edit, click on "Selected".
> 
> #5 is basically what you want to do when you want to send new presets from your computer to your HD500. If you come across a preset file, you can simply drag and drop it into any empty slot as well. Easy enough?
> 
> I can't really help ya with a meshuggah tone, I haven't created any tones for covers yet myself.



Thank you man gonna try it out right now! You saved me fiddling around time.


----------



## cyril v

funknotik said:


> Thank you man gonna try it out right now! You saved me fiddling around time.



Haha, I'm a jackass. I could've saved you even more time and myself if I wasn't so tired, I should've just sent you a link to the file in the first place instead of all that MSPaint stuff. 

Just download this... 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13566249/Kake - Engl Djent-ball.h5e


----------



## Lopo

waiting the 1.30.....


----------



## MF_Kitten

Marv Attaxx said:


> The only thing that prevented me from buying a Pod HD is the lack of the big bottom amp
> Pleeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaase Line 6



The big bottom amp model was based off a rectifier, with some changes. The recto model on the HD500 (and the rest of the series) sounds pretty similar to it, but with a different gain characteristic. You can change it back by putting a couple effects in front of the amp, and tadaah! Big bottom recreated! It also has the most ridiculous bottom end ever, so it's a very good replacement. Sounds like a truck smashing into you at high speeds.

I use the boost compressor first, with the bass knob turned to 20% and compression turned to 50%, then a gate with the release set to 15% and the threshold set so it's quiet when not playing, and it doesn't hiss when moving the fingers or anything. Then there's a Screamer with bass and treble at 50% and tone all the way up, drive on 20%, output on full (both the pedals have output on full), then another gate with release time on 0% and threshold set a little higher than the first gate. Then i adjust the amp gain until it's good, and that's it! Big Bottom was good because it did a couple things for you, and you couldn't do it with the limitations of the pods of the time, but the pod HD series are flexible enough to let you go beyond it. I don't really miss the big bottom amp model anymore. There are tweaks and stuff that need to be done with firmware releases, but it's really good already


----------



## Lopo

my hd500 is dead...

black screen like this guy Community: POD HD500 BLANK DISPLAY AND NO BLINKING...


----------



## cyril v

Lopo said:


> my hd500 is dead...
> 
> black screen like this guy Community: POD HD500 BLANK DISPLAY AND NO BLINKING...



did you try doing the safe-mode>firmware reflash?


----------



## Lopo

Yes I've tried to boot with the safe mode but nothing happens


----------



## cyril v

Lopo said:


> Yes I've tried to boot with the safe mode but nothing happens



I'll PM ya to clear up this thread a bit.


----------



## teabagger

Kinda wish i had waited for this before i got my hd500..


----------



## xCaptainx

why? the HD500 has the dedicated foot controller/layouts, I have mine sitting on my pedaltrain 2 flight case under my computer, it's insanely easy to reach. No idea why someone would prefer the POD. 

Anywho, audio examples of the HD500 in a metal setting are up! I've started a new thread, check out Molest The Episcopate for samples too!


----------



## cyril v

xCaptainx said:


> why? the HD500 has the dedicated foot controller/layouts, I have mine sitting on my pedaltrain 2 flight case under my computer, it's insanely easy to reach. No idea why someone would prefer the POD.
> 
> Anywho, audio examples of the HD500 in a metal setting are up! I've started a new thread, check out Molest The Episcopate for samples too!



I would personally prefer it simply because my main use for the hd500 at the moment is mainly for at home practice and scratch tracks. My foot has literally never touched this thing... like-wise, I don't ever use the foot controller and haven't really used the looper besides screwing around once or twice, because if I want to loop something, I'd simply record it into my DAW and do that there. All of the features that make it great for live use are completely wasted on me.

Awesome tones you got there man!


----------



## teabagger

thats my today lead tone for me.

and i agree, my foot has never seen my pod either... as long as it has the same dsp as the 500 i will probably still trade for one.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Lol nice lead tone teabagger... makes me think of pr0n solos  sorry had to say it


----------



## UnderTheSign

With the new desktop POD I've started doubting... Would you be able to plug the desktop version into a power amp&cabs as well, or would you be able to run it straight into the PA through XLR-outs like you're able to on the other HD series?


----------



## Variant

xCaptainx said:


> our other guitarist is a Marshall and Gibson man, so he made this little video for me, hahah. Thought you all would enjoy it.




 Oh my fucking god, that was hilarious!


----------



## SnowfaLL

hmm For the past few months, altho the HD500 is good, ive been itching for a really good real tube amp to use for my main tones, and the HD500 for effects.. Really close to buying a Carvin Legacy II, or the new Carvin V3M.. and still might, but this week I've really been messing around with the HD500 a lot more with the amp models, and it can get some really good tones..

I switched my speaker from a Celestion Greenback to an Eminence Lil'Texas I had laying around in the closet, and wow the HD500 really picked up. Its a beast now, I hate overusing an expression of "like a blanket covering the amp" but it really felt like removing one with the LilTexas in there now.

So, with the LilTexas, the HD500 is making me consider sticking with it as my main preamp too, I just really have my doubts any amp can get me as many great distortion tones as this.. Cleans are pretty good too. The one thing im concerned about, is that fusiony-shred type Greg Howe tone, I havent dialed a good one in yet, but with the new patch coming for the HD500 with the new power tube options, its sounding more likely.

Anyone play with an HD500 live yet? as the main preamp (into like a tube poweramp or even direct).. Thats my main concern now, cause the many shows I did with the X3 really were touchy, if I had my patch set up one way at home, when I got on stage it would change drastically and was very hard to edit out on stage without the Edit program.. thats what im afraid of with the HD500. Havent gotten to test it yet on stage or even at any rehearsal locations, since I only play bass lately when it comes to jamming =[


----------



## Curt

[Youtubevid]fMm0S_j_C-k[/Youtubevid]

I figured i'd post this, it's not mine.. But damn this is a nice tone.


----------



## Jango

What does E.R. stand for? I see it next to my cab in the edit software, but am stumped...


----------



## capoeiraesp

Mic distance from cab.


----------



## Tom 1.0

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/155622-review-line-6-pod-hd300.html#post2451594


----------



## Deadnightshade

A fast question guys will the lack of balanced XLR outputs of the bean pod HD be a problem if i want to be plugged in the PA at a live situation or at a rehearsal?


----------



## Deadnightshade

bump cause i'd really appreciate an answer to the above i wanna know whether to save for and HD300 or the pod HD ^

plus does anyone know the reason for such deviation in the price between those two big europe dealers?:

LINE6 POD HD - Thomann Greek Cyberstore

Line 6 POD HD Desktop Amp Modeler and Multi Effects Unit | DV247

None has it yet so the prices may change,however it still strikes me wierd..


----------



## horacexgrant

Can anyone share download links to the following types of tones:

1) good prog metal shred tone and rhythm tone (petrucci, Romeo, Kiko Loureiro, Rob Marcello, Gilbert...)
2) acoustic tone
3) clean tone that is kinda ambient and hallway-ish
4) any fusion tones?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Zorkuus

Deadnightshade said:


> plus does anyone know the reason for such deviation in the price between those two big europe dealers?:
> 
> LINE6 POD HD - Thomann Greek Cyberstore
> 
> Line 6 POD HD Desktop Amp Modeler and Multi Effects Unit | DV247


No idea. Out of curiosity I checked some other products and found this:

http://www.thomann.de/fi/ibanez_uv777pbk.htm

Ibanez UV777P Steve Vai Universe 7 String Electric Guitar, Black | DV247

With these the price difference is reversed. Maybe they're both just pulling the prices out of a hat?


----------



## slothrop

horacexgrant said:


> Can anyone share download links to the following types of tones:
> 
> 1) good prog metal shred tone and rhythm tone (petrucci, Romeo, Kiko Loureiro, Rob Marcello, Gilbert...)
> 2) acoustic tone
> 3) clean tone that is kinda ambient and hallway-ish
> 4) any fusion tones?
> 
> Thanks!!!!


This guy has some Petrucci type tones I found through youtube, I haven't tried them so I'm not sure how they are.

089Ray POD HD and X3 Resource


----------



## horacexgrant

slothrop said:


> This guy has some Petrucci type tones I found through youtube, I haven't tried them so I'm not sure how they are.
> 
> 089Ray POD HD and X3 Resource



Thanks man, I actually found this before, but was wondering if other people had even better patches and the other tones I was looking for. 

But definitely thanks for trying to help out!


----------



## MatthewK

Didn't they say 1.3 would be out in April? Are they seriously going to wait until the last minute of the last hour of the last day? I keep opening Line 6 Monkey only to have my hopes shattered every time.


----------



## Shabadoo

Did they reveal anything about the high gain Line 6 model?


----------



## MetalBuddah

NickCormier said:


> Anyone play with an HD500 live yet? as the main preamp (into like a tube poweramp or even direct).. Thats my main concern now, cause the many shows I did with the X3 really were touchy, if I had my patch set up one way at home, when I got on stage it would change drastically and was very hard to edit out on stage without the Edit program.. thats what im afraid of with the HD500. Havent gotten to test it yet on stage or even at any rehearsal locations, since I only play bass lately when it comes to jamming =[



I recently played a gig with my HD500 and I had a really good time with it. It was weird to adjust to not having my 6505 half-stack behind me, but overall i was impressed. Not gonna use an amp live for a long long time. The HD500 makes it so much easier to set up and breakdown the rig while playing live.


----------



## Lopo

MatthewK said:


> Didn't they say 1.3 would be out in April? Are they seriously going to wait until the last minute of the last hour of the last day? I keep opening Line 6 Monkey only to have my hopes shattered every time.


----------



## godspeed

Shabadoo said:


> Did they reveal anything about the high gain Line 6 model?



Yes..its called line 6 electric. 

Its on the last part of this video along with some new 1.3 update features.


----------



## xCaptainx

NickCormier said:


> Anyone play with an HD500 live yet? as the main preamp (into like a tube poweramp or even direct).. Thats my main concern now, cause the many shows I did with the X3 really were touchy, if I had my patch set up one way at home, when I got on stage it would change drastically and was very hard to edit out on stage without the Edit program.. thats what im afraid of with the HD500. Havent gotten to test it yet on stage or even at any rehearsal locations, since I only play bass lately when it comes to jamming =[



I have been using my HD500 with a rocktron velocity 300 and a blackstar artican poweramp at all my gigs. Its sounded great at every show, I havent had to tweak it at all. 

Bear in mind however that I practise three times a week, gig often and practise/play LOUD. I havent put much the HD500 through any other kind of use (I dont have any tweaked bedroom level patches yet) I've put in a lot of loud tweaking time, hehe. My patches are earlier in the thread, and I'm pretty sure these are the ones i recorded with. I have the Rocktron controls at the front set to about 75% each, alot of the 'ooompfh' push/power of my tone comes from the rocktron.


----------



## Cookiedude777

mrhankey87 said:


> I'm not impressed by the sound clips in Line6 page, at all.



Totally agree.


----------



## Racerdeth

I got mine yesterday, very pleased with it so far. I was wondering whether I could live without saving up for an AxeFX and the associated other £1600 that'd have cost me and I'm perfectly happy with this so far. I did a couple of samples to show some mates but I might as well share on here. The first is a KsE intro I learnt and put together in about 10 minutes so forgive the sloppiness and lack of hardcore production  The second is five minutes of arsing about with the lead patch I'd just created. At some point around 3:20 I roll back the volume and the thing actually cleans up (a beef I'd had with older L6 gear) quite nicely, granted not perfectly but I am attempting to clean up an ENGL with a tubescreamer in front 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7338420/pod hd kse.mp3

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7338420/pod hd lead.mp3


----------



## Cookiedude777

I want to try both the AXE FX and the HD to see btu where I am living, they will only be able to get the HD


----------



## horacexgrant

I have a quandary: I'm recording on Garageband with an HD500 and active monitors. When I play it back with the monitors, it sounds good. But when I play it back with my normal computer speakers, the quality's worse and there's a pulsing nasty loudness when I play certain power chords. 
My question is, when I record using the monitors, it doesn't keep this quality?
So that when I play it back thru worse speakers, it becomes alot worse?

I don't like this because i won't be listening through my monitors 100% of the time. 

Is there any way to keep the quality of the recording through the monitors so that when I listen through lesser speakers, it'll at least keep most of the integrity of the monitors recording? 

I mean, when I listen to music through my regular speakers, they sound great, and from my monitors, yes they sound even better, but when I play my own recordings through the regular speakers, that pulsing noise is unacceptable.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Clydefrog

Your recording will never sound the same on any two different setups. Cheap speakers (computer speakers for the most part) tend to always sound poopy.


----------



## FOAM

MatthewK said:


> I don't imagine there is a way to avoid the annoying interference that results from plugging the 1/4" out to a computer as well as the USB at the same time.



I wish.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

FOAM said:


> I wish.



Plug your computer into the wall using one of those 3 prong to 2 prong adapters. Costs less than $3.
I do it all the time to get rid of interference hum. If that is the same kind you're talking about.


----------



## SnowfaLL

New firmware is here and WOW.. major improvements.. the new fender amps are amazing! I was messing around with the old blackface last week and it wasnt too great, but these new ones are really good.

Makes me consider not getting a real amp soon.. Tonally, the HD500 is probably just as good, I just want the simplicity =[ but they are making it a hard decision with this upgrade.


----------



## cyril v

thanks for the heads up.


----------



## horacexgrant

Clydefrog said:


> Your recording will never sound the same on any two different setups. Cheap speakers (computer speakers for the most part) tend to always sound poopy.



But how come my cheap speakers play professional bands' music very well?


----------



## Racerdeth

1.3's out, boys and girls.....  

Might not get a chance to have a play before work 

And Horace... mixing and mastering will probably play a big part in this.


----------



## Racerdeth

After a (VERY) quick play I was quite unimpressed with Line 6 Elektrik..... it might be a tweaker but the midrange just felt wrong, even with a tubescreamer. I'll have a proper try tonight. Let us know how the rest of you get on with it.


----------



## LMak

Racerdeth said:


> 1.3's out, boys and girls.....
> 
> Might not get a chance to have a play before work
> 
> And Horace... mixing and mastering will probably play a big part in this.



What Racerdeth said. If you haven't properly mastered it, or even mixed it to get rid of peaking, the popping is going to really come out when played through cheaper speakers.


----------



## slothrop

I've only played with the 1.31 update for about an hour but the sound has changed quite a bit, I had my Mesa tone tuned perfectly for my amp at 1.22 and now it sounds completely different, not bad just different so I'll have to get back to tweaking. The new master, sag, bias controls seem to have a pretty big effect on tone.


----------



## meisterjager

Kind of a shame I can't try out 1.3.. I just sold my HD earlier this week, as I got better results from an '98 Pod Pro!

The Maple Kind IV by Meisterjager on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Lopo

well my hd is coming from assistance..maybe monday I'll be able to try the new features...


----------



## Despised_0515

Awesome news 
I'm playing a show tomorrow so I'll wait 'til Sunday to update.
I'm only using my HD500 for pedals right now but I'm just paranoid like that


----------



## Racerdeth

Racerdeth said:


> After a (VERY) quick play I was quite unimpressed with Line 6 Elektrik..... it might be a tweaker but the midrange just felt wrong, even with a tubescreamer. I'll have a proper try tonight. Let us know how the rest of you get on with it.



Update: electric not bad, but the low end's so uncontrollable that it's outclassed by the fireball, uber and recto models.


----------



## cyril v

eh... different strokes for different folks i suppose, i like the elektrik a lot. the tone sounds extremely familiar to me, I just can't pin-point where I've heard it before.

I think I dig the uber model the most though.


----------



## Clydefrog

1 hour 40 minutes until I get off work and test this out. Been looking forward to it for a while now.

/still want my big bottom back...


----------



## Holy Katana

cyril v said:


> eh... different strokes for different folks i suppose, i like the elektrik a lot. the tone sounds extremely familiar to me, I just can't pin-point where I've heard it before.
> 
> I think I dig the uber model the most though.



Rumor has it that the Elektrik is the original Ubershall model.

I just got the firmware update, and I like the new Fender channels. The Vibrato channels on the Blackfaces are much closer to what I associate with the Blackface sound. The Elektrik sounds like a pretty good metal amp to my ears, but I never play metal anymore anyway, so whatever.

I'm currently trying to get a Talking Heads sort of tone. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Racerdeth

cyril v said:


> eh... different strokes for different folks i suppose, i like the elektrik a lot. the tone sounds extremely familiar to me, I just can't pin-point where I've heard it before.
> 
> I think I dig the uber model the most though.



I do like it, I think it's just because it reminds me how I used to dial my tsl100 and gt pro, all edge, little weight. I can get that super-edginess but I can't match the weight of the other metal amps because the lows are so woofy, so I invariably turn them down. There's a nasty frequency around 4-500Hz I'm finding too. I might have a muck around with the cab and mic too. I don't really want to resort to EQing my patches if I have to. I might not have hit the holy tweaking grail yet. If you've got a 500 post your patch and I'll check it out


----------



## Holy Katana

Racerdeth said:


> I do like it, I think it's just because it reminds me how I used to dial my tsl100 and gt pro, all edge, little weight. I can get that super-edginess but I can't match the weight of the other metal amps because the lows are so woofy, so I invariably turn them down. There's a nasty frequency around 4-500Hz I'm finding too. I might have a muck around with the cab and mic too. I don't really want to resort to EQing my patches if I have to. I might not have hit the holy tweaking grail yet. If you've got a 500 post your patch and I'll check it out



I've only got three patches, and they're all inspired by other guitarists (one of them isn't fully done, either, and all three need some cleanup on the footswitch controls; I feel ultra-jealous when I see people talking about how they've got their shit all organized for special sections of songs and stuff). They're also not metal at all. One's inspired by Alex Lifeson's tone on Permanent Waves and Moving Pictures, one's inspired by Jeff Beck's tone on "'Cause We've Ended as Lovers," although it's a bit fatter, and my most recent one is inspired by David Byrne of Talking Heads, not from any particular album or song, and it needs some more tweaking and perhaps more effects. I've only got a Dyna Comp doing some lightish compression and a Memory Man without modulation doing a doubling sound (20ms, no feedback). I've read he had a flanger, but I can't think of any times he's used it. I suppose I'll put an overdrive on there, since I know he used pedals for distortion (when he _did_ use it). Might assign it to the same footswitch as the Dyna Comp so it'll get from funky clean rhythm to overdriven lead. I'd put a reverb on there, but I don't really like the reverbs on the HD500 at all, except for the Particle Verb. The Cave is nice, too, for more atmospheric stuff, but the reverbs just don't sound very natural. I can't get a room reverb to sound like the walls aren't made of metal, even if I turn the tone way down.


----------



## Racerdeth

Ahhh, I rather foolishly haven't explored the non-metal capabilities of L6 Elektrik. That might well be tonight's project (other than finishing the soldering on my baritone)


----------



## Holy Katana

Racerdeth said:


> Ahhh, I rather foolishly haven't explored the non-metal capabilities of L6 Elektrik. That might well be tonight's project (other than finishing the soldering on my baritone)


Oh, you were talking about the Elektrik? Nah, these patches don't use it. The first one uses the Hiwatt, the second uses what's now the bright channel of the JTM-45, and the third uses the Twin Reverb's vibrato channel. 

I might see if I can get a nice fusion solo tone out of it, though. I've found the best results for fusion leads come from putting a Tube Screamer (or one of the other overdrives, but I use the Screamer out of habit) from one of the mid-gain amps (the JTM-45 and AC30, specifically, although I've played around with the Divided by 13 and Dr. Z models, too), or alternately by putting a Big Muff in front of a clean or slightly dirty amp. Actually, John Scofield uses a Pro Co RAT in front of an AC30 (or a Mesa Mk I or III; he changes amps a lot), although he turns the gain nearly all the way down, since he doesn't really use much distortion.

But I haven't really even touched the high-gain models on this thing at all. I should.

I might have to get out my semihollow, which I haven't touched since I got my Jazzmaster last Tuesday. Words cannot describe how much I love this guitar. The only things I wish it had are a trem with a bigger range and an active EQ and preamp. And some Curtis Novak pickups, although the stock ones are actually pretty good in my opinion; hotter than normal Jazzy pickups, and with screw-in polepieces, but they sound pretty Jazzmasterish to me, despite some people saying the Classic Player Jazzy's pickups sound like P-90s or Strat pickups. They're not as mellow as regular Jazzmaster pickups are, but they're in the ballpark, in my opinion.


----------



## MF_Kitten

the new amp controls introduced with the new firmware makes it much better, trust me fellas!

i managed to get the most power-amp-saturated-splashy-like-gasoline-sloshed-all-over chugs with some tweakin. mmmmm!

edit: a patch! http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Splash Damage.h5e

tweak the amp eq settings (easy on the bass knob though! seriously!), and tweak the boost compressor, gates, and screamer models to work with your pickups and gain level.

also, i play through impulses, so use whichever cab modeling you prefer and tweak accordingly.


----------



## Santuzzo

Last Sunday I used my HD500 with the new update in my band rehearsal, and my patches sounded much better, really noticeable difference! 
Needless to say I am very happy with this update 1.31


----------



## Holy Katana

I agree, the new firmware sounds better to me. The amps seem less noisy, too.

I wish they'd add some more effects in the next update. I want a reverse reverb for shoegaze madness. 

I'd also like an intelligent ring mod (one that tracks your pitch, so you get the weird inharmonic partials added to your tone, but it doesn't go all atonal on you like a regular ring modulator, letting you play real melodies; the Electro-Harmonix Ring Thing has this feature), an Electric Mistress _or_ Polychorus model (although both would be awesome), and a Marshall Shredmaster model (I love Jonny Greenwood's and Kevin Shields' dirty tones). It would be really cool to have a couple more fuzzes, namely the Fuzz Factory and the Swollen Pickle, but since they already have like seven fuzzes already, I doubt they're going to put any more in.

As for amps, a Roland JC-120 and an Orange of some sort would be great, and a Trainwreck would be nice, too, but unlikely (even though Fractal managed to get one to model, and Line 6 is much, much larger than Fractal and could probably get one easily if they wanted one).

People have been demanding a JC-120 and an Orange on Line 6's forums for months now, so I hope they'll finally listen. The JC-120 is needed, in my opinion, because I often find myself wanting a completely clean and transparent sound that doesn't sound like you put it directly through the board, which the JC-120 delivers, and a lot of other people seem to want that, too. The Orange is, well, a fucking Orange. It speaks for itself. 

Other than that, though, I'm pretty happy with the stuff they've put on it.


----------



## MF_Kitten

I have made some specific requests and atuff myself. Go to the line 6 feedback area on their website and preach as much as you can!


----------



## Holy Katana

Now I'm working on a fusion patch for whoever asked for one.

EDIT: It took forever, and honestly, I could do better, but I wanted to see how the Dr. Z fared for fusion. Bear in mind this is kinda loud. I have the master volume on my HD500 set at halfway, so if you've got it louder, I'd turn the amp volume down. For some reason, the chorus (footswitch 2) makes it louder, or at least harsher-sounding. So also keep that in mind. I apologize in advance if this patch sucks ass; it sounded okay to me on my semihollow. This is higher-gain than I usually prefer for fusion, but I remember someone asking for Guthrie Govan and Greg Howe-type stuff, which is more on the rock side of fusion, so I made it more saturated. 

http://www.mediafire.com/?29968mgmy1lzei7


----------



## Santuzzo

I have a question to those of you who use their HD500 as a pre-amp and connect it to the power amp of a stack or combo:

When yo do this, do you only use the pre-amp models of the HD500 or do you use full amp models here as well?

I have been using the same patches I use for recording (full-amp models), but I thought, maybe I should use only pre-amp models when I connect the HD500 to the power amp of a guitar amp?

Thanks,
Lars


----------



## SnowfaLL

Holy Katana said:


> Now I'm working on a fusion patch for whoever asked for one.
> 
> EDIT: It took forever, and honestly, I could do better, but I wanted to see how the Dr. Z fared for fusion. Bear in mind this is kinda loud. I have the master volume on my HD500 set at halfway, so if you've got it louder, I'd turn the amp volume down. For some reason, the chorus (footswitch 2) makes it louder, or at least harsher-sounding. So also keep that in mind. I apologize in advance if this patch sucks ass; it sounded okay to me on my semihollow. This is higher-gain than I usually prefer for fusion, but I remember someone asking for Guthrie Govan and Greg Howe-type stuff, which is more on the rock side of fusion, so I made it more saturated.
> 
> FatFusionLead.h5e



that was me probably asking for it, its the main tone I want/couldnt achieve with the Pod so far; i'll try it out later today when people aren't sleeping. thanks.


----------



## Holy Katana

To be honest, I got better results with the Divided by 13 model, but the lack of a traditional EQ made me a bit iffy about using it. It sacrifices its bass control for two gain knobs, and only has "tone" and "cut," plus presence, although I doubt the presence was on the original. I can try to do that patch again (stupidly, I didn't save it, even though it sounded fucking incredible) later.

My personal favorite for fusion is actually the AC30, though, since I'm a big John Scofield fan.


----------



## Racerdeth

The JC-120's what I'd say I'm missing the most, fo sho.

PS thanks to all the guys posting patches. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## SnowfaLL

Holy Katana said:


> To be honest, I got better results with the Divided by 13 model, but the lack of a traditional EQ made me a bit iffy about using it. It sacrifices its bass control for two gain knobs, and only has "tone" and "cut," plus presence, although I doubt the presence was on the original. I can try to do that patch again (stupidly, I didn't save it, even though it sounded fucking incredible) later.
> 
> My personal favorite for fusion is actually the AC30, though, since I'm a big John Scofield fan.



Yea. I've heard lots of people say the Divided amps are where its at for that stuff.. even the guitarist from Jamiroquai says he uses the real Divided amps live now for everything, and it just bleeds funk/fusion

Anyways; I kinda gave up on achieving great tones from the HD500, while it can be done, Im done with tweaking and going back to real amps. Hoping to pick up that Egnater M4 setup and get afew modules, that way I can get a JC120 clean, Greg Howe type fusion, ENGL SE modern rhythm and Carvin Legacy/XTC leads all in one 2U preamp with NO digital menus/crap to scroll thru! Thats the plan/goal, anyways. Hope it works!


----------



## Holy Katana

If I get around to it, today I'll make a setlist of fusion tones. A Scofield-inspired tone, complete with that Leslie sort of sound he gets out of his chorus pedal, that incredible Divided by 13 tone (or as close as I can get to it; I turned the bias knob up a bit to 55 or 56 to make it a little fatter, and did some other stuff in the power section, like reducing the sag a bit to make it a bit tighter, plus I have to remember the settings I used on the Tube Driver model), maybe a Pat Metheny tone with that kinda cheesy stereo chorus (which is just two modulated delays set at different times and speeds) and an attempt at replicating his GR-300 tone with one of the synths on the HD500, and then a Mahavishnu-era McLaughlin tone, which is really not all that different than a basic Hendrix tone (cranked Plexi, Fuzz Face, wah).

The other day I got a really awesome lead sound that was really similar to Adrian Belew's tone on his solos on "The Great Curve" by Talking Heads, which is basically Dyna Comp into Big Muff into graphic EQ into clean Twin Reverb (standing in for the JC-120 he used; dammit, Line 6, you'd better put a JC-120 into the next firmware update!) into heavy chorus into big '80s reverb (the original, as far as I know, was the Lexicon 224 used all over _Remain in Light_; interestingly enough, they just released a VST version of said reverb last month), and then he puts on a flanger with a crazy vibrato sound near the end of both solos, although I didn't replicate that (not sure if I'd have the DSP resources to replicate it, either, since that would be seven effects, counting the noise gate; I probably could if I ditched the reverb); the song itself is funk-rock/worldbeat, but the solos are pretty fusiony:



Anyone have a fusion guitarist's tone in particular they'd like me to have a go at? No, I'm not attempting Guthrie Govan. 

I might attempt Allan Holdsworth, although I can't say for sure if I'll succeed. Wish me luck. 

EDIT: Actually, turns out that patch I put up earlier this morning sounds much better than I thought it did. My ears were fatigued from trying to dial it in for several hours. It actually sounds pretty damned good to my ears. At least on the bridge pickup. The neck pickup on my semihollow is muddy as hell, and the only distorted tones that sound good with it are bluesy just-broken-up tones. I don't know why I still haven't changed out the pickups after three years of owning this thing, since they're pretty bad (as Ibanez-branded stock pickups generally are, unless they're those DiMarzio/IBZ pickups or Super 58s).


----------



## SnowfaLL

Greg Howe with Tetsuo Sakurai's band in Japan.. any of the tones from that.


----------



## Despised_0515

Finally updated and found a new low-gain tone that I'm now obsessed with. I seriously jammed out for over an hour with headphones and even came up with the beginnings of a new solo for a song I'm working on. Conclusion? Firmware 1.3 wins hard. I haven't even messed with anything other than the new amp models yet.


----------



## Kali Yuga

So, how exactly does this new POD HD bean compare to the POD HD500? What are the advantages besides the compact size? From the Line 6 website it looks like the same thing, only without footswitches. I had the HD500 before and couldn't get the sounds I needed at the time, but now I'm going for another sound, with a different guitar, and some decent quality monitors.

Anybody post some 8-string clips with the POD HDs yet?

Does POD Farm have HD models, or can I only get them through purchasing the HD PODs?

Why have all the previous PODs been usable for both guitar and bass, while the HD series is specific to guitar?


----------



## Holy Katana

The lack of bass stuff is one of my least favorite things about the HD500. 

And no, the POD Farm doesn't have the HD models. Yet. They might eventually. I've been thinking about picking up POD Farm Platinum if only because of the sheer number of models. Lots of good stuff in there. A lot of effects that I wish they'd have put on the HD, although they did put a number of them on there.


----------



## cyril v

Kali Yuga said:


> So, how exactly does this new POD HD bean compare to the POD HD500? What are the advantages besides the compact size? From the Line 6 website it looks like the same thing, only without footswitches. I had the HD500 before and couldn't get the sounds I needed at the time, but now I'm going for another sound, with a different guitar, and some decent quality monitors.



Supposedly it's got the same processing power and quality as the HD500, the only difference being the size and the lack of the pedalboard.

Also PM'd.


----------



## Kali Yuga

If the HD had bass models, I would grab another one in a heartbeat. I wonder why Line 6 didn't do that with this POD?


----------



## Santuzzo

Kali Yuga said:


> If the HD had bass models, I would grab another one in a heartbeat. I wonder why Line 6 didn't do that with this POD?



I don't know but maybe they are planning on putting out a POD HD for bass only.


----------



## Holy Katana

That would suck. Mainly because I'm not much of a bass player, and wouldn't really be able to justify spending another $500 for a bass POD HD. I guess maybe I could buy the cheapest one.

I wish they had _something_ for vocals on the HD500, though. Like a Neve 1073. 

I can get pretty cool vocal distortion sounds by running a mic into the Supro. That's probably my favorite for vocal distortion. I don't think I've tried all of the models, though.


----------



## ilyti

I got the firmware update with the new amp models. There's a problem though, and I don't know what happened because it didn't happen to anybody else it seems. Wondering if you could help me out. The new amps show up in the list but when I click on one of them, it doesn't load it just goes blank for a sec and then jumps back to where it was before. Only happens with any of the new models so it looks like they are not installed right or something.


----------



## Jango

Do you have the newest version of the editing software?


----------



## UltimaWeapon

just for curiosity... is there any chance to get a POD HD PRO in the near future?


----------



## slothrop

cyril v said:


> Supposedly it's got the same processing power and quality as the HD500, the only difference being the size and the lack of the pedalboard.
> 
> Also PM'd.


And from what I can tell you can't do the 4CM with the bean.


----------



## cyril v

slothrop said:


> And from what I can tell you can't do the 4CM with the bean.



touche'. I completely forgot about the FXsend/return.


----------



## Holy Katana

I made a pretty convincing (to my ears, on a Jazzmaster) Cliffs of Dover patch. I'm too lazy to test it with my semihollow (and considering EJ used a 335 on the original recording, I should have), but I'll upload it if anyone wants it.

It may be too muffled-sounding with humbuckers, but that probably depends on the model of humbucker. It's definitely too muffled-sounding on my Jazzmaster's neck pickup, but it's pretty close with the bridge.


----------



## AustinxAtomic

How hard is recording on a POD HD via USB?


----------



## Xenos0176

I've been downloading tones from the site and i've taken many from there that have sounded way too bad as in i got a tone for meshuggah and i plugged it in on my 7 in G# and there was NO bass. Has anyone else had this problem or is it just something weird im doing?


----------



## Shabadoo

^Doesn't surprise me. There's a lot of variables still involved in the sound being produced, namely the speakers and PA. Especially if you get it from Line 6 since they probably run them into the DT50 to make the sounds they upload. 



AustinxAtomic said:


> How hard is recording on a POD HD via USB?



Only as hard as the program you use makes it. I use reaper (used to use audacity) and it's pretty much just connect then click record, provided you have the drivers installed that is.


----------



## Xenos0176

Shabadoo said:


> ^Doesn't surprise me. There's a lot of variables still involved in the sound being produced, namely the speakers and PA. Especially if you get it from Line 6 since they probably run them into the DT50 to make the sounds they upload.
> 
> 
> 
> Only as hard as the program you use makes it. I use reaper (used to use audacity) and it's pretty much just connect then click record, provided you have the drivers installed that is.


 
You got any ideas of what i should do to solve this problem?


----------



## cyril v

the HD Beans are in-stock now as of today... Just sold my HD500 last night and my HD-Bean is on the way (americanmusicsupply ftw!).


----------



## Blasphemer

After reading this thread, I want a 500, now. It'll be better for recording than my Toneport, and I'll be able to cut out the preamps and use the FX only mode for live settings.

Also, the looper really sold me on it. Now I just need to work up 500 bucks...


----------



## Guitarchitect

I like the 500 - but the looper is a little disappointing. It still needs some tweaking for me to be able to ditch my other pedals all together. 

"The looper was one of the things that excited me the most about this unit. It doesnt have anything near the complexity of something like SooperLooper, but is functional for stacking loops. It does have some eq and recording volume options for loop recording that help with the stacking options. A big part of what I do with looping involves bringing loops in and out of the mix with what Im playing but since theres no editable parameter for loop volume (i.e. being able to use an expression pedal to adjust wet/dry volume levels of the loop volume); its something that I cant really use too much right now. Hopefully this will get addressed in a future update (along with allowing the external ¼ expression pedal jack to be routed to a 3rd expression pedal just to control loop levels)."

If you want more info - I've got a post up about using it with an atomic amp here: 

Some Thoughts On Modeling, Gear Acquisition And The POD HD500 « Guitarchitecture.org

I punted on the unit, but even with the looper gripe, I'm really happy with how it works with my amp. I think it's a great live unit and a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## cyril v

Just got the POD HD Bean, my only complaint so far is the stupid proprietary format BS. None of the old presets I made for my HD500 will load on this. *.hbe format instead of *.h5e. Besides it's exactly what you'd expect. So, I guess I'll be starting fresh... oh well.


----------



## Guitarchitect

Hey Cyril,

I don't know if this will work, but someone on the Gear Page forum had the same problem. They just changed the extension name to .hbe and it loaded right up in Edit.

The bean guts should be the same as the HD 500. 

Good luck!


----------



## cyril v

Guitarchitect said:


> Hey Cyril,
> 
> I don't know if this will work, but someone on the Gear Page forum had the same problem. They just changed the extension name to .hbe and it loaded right up in Edit.
> 
> The bean guts should be the same as the HD 500.
> 
> Good luck!



damn, i deleted them already. fml


----------



## Despised_0515

I finally tuned back down to Drop A# after being at E standard for so long just to give my brain something new/familiar/blah and it made me totally scrap my old high gain patch for this new, ridiculously tight, raw, crushing new high gain patch.

I'm in love with treadplate.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Got the hd300 a couple of days ago.I'm satisfied by the feeling of the amp modeling of this unit.Boy the master . hum etc settings are really useful.

Does anybody know approximately the range of frequencies that are affected in each band in the 4 band shift EQ ? 

I'm interested in dipping slightly the region 600-800 Hz should i aim there with the low mid band and using the shift knob accordingly?


----------



## flv75

Hi guys ,
thank you for the usefull comments on this thread ,I find your contributes very important in my new experience with the POD HD500 . I have a big doubt about the managment of the general volume of the patches , ,I've noticed that some have a very low volume and it's impossible to use in a live situation : I see that the master volume in the ampli page is at the top (100) , there is a mode to have more volume ?The volume of the ampli model is the volume of the patch or there is a mode to manage it in a different way ?
Thank you !!!


----------



## Deadnightshade

flv75 said:


> Hi guys ,
> thank you for the usefull comments on this thread ,I find your contributes very important in my new experience with the POD HD500 . I have a big doubt about the managment of the general volume of the patches , ,I've noticed that some have a very low volume and it's impossible to use in a live situation : I see that the master volume in the ampli page is at the top (100) , there is a mode to have more volume ?The volume of the ampli model is the volume of the patch or there is a mode to manage it in a different way ?
> Thank you !!!




All of this is for hd300,but i guess there will be similarities:

Channel volume: affects only the volume of the certain patch without affecting the sound , PROVIDED YOU'RE NOT IN "MANUAL MODE" (Mode led should be green not orange,or else all your patches will read the same physical knob placements)

Master volume inside the amp edit,one of the 1.31 firmware additions along with sag,hum,bias and bias x) : cranks the volume and greatly affects the sound of your patch,like a real amp.Realism!Suspense!

Master volume knob on the back of the unit: Affects the volume of all the patches.It's the general volume of your unit.

Also,don't forget to use the switches on the back of the unit."Amp" and "Live" if you want to plug into an amp (or use "dual" , as long as you use the left/mono output for the amp ) . Also change the "LIVE" settings in the main editing menu according to if you're playing through a combo or stack ,in front or using its power amp .

I hope that was helpful


EDIT:in hd500 you can also disengage the cab simulation if you want to plug in the amp ( front or using the four cable method )


----------



## Lrrrr

Anybody know if you're able to monitor after the POD (using it with my DAW, temporarily without a proper interface)? I'd like to listen/monitor/record through the headphone out and not have to listen to my preamp sounds before they go through the computer.

Been searching for this topic with no luck, little bit surprised .


----------



## horacexgrant

Some questions about the HD500: 

1) I noticed that for the amp modelers, there are preamp versions of the amps and then there are just the amps. For example, there will be Treadplate Pre and just regular Treadplate. I tested them out and they sound different. What is the difference exactly? I thought those were all preamps. 

2) Are there any patches for download that have a very good acoustic guitar sound or a nice ambient, clean guitar sound for clean rhythm playing?


----------



## cyril v

horacexgrant said:


> Some questions about the HD500:
> 
> 1) I noticed that for the amp modelers, there are preamp versions of the amps and then there are just the amps. For example, there will be Treadplate Pre and just regular Treadplate. I tested them out and they sound different. What is the difference exactly? I thought those were all preamps.
> 
> 2) Are there any patches for download that have a very good acoustic guitar sound or a nice ambient, clean guitar sound for clean rhythm playing?



-1) The pre-amps are simply the amps main sound characteristics, minus the Power Amp simulation and the Cab Simulation. Very useful if you plan on skipping out on Line 6's cab sims and maybe using your own IR's, or even running the unit through a real power amp into a cab.

-2) Check out the Line 6 website, I haven't tried any but I'm sure there would have to be at least a few jems hidden in there.


----------



## horacexgrant

cyril v said:


> -1) The pre-amps are simply the amps main sound characteristics, minus the Power Amp simulation and the Cab Simulation. Very useful if you plan on skipping out on Line 6's cab sims and maybe using your own IR's, or even running the unit through a real power amp into a cab.
> 
> -2) Check out the Line 6 website, I haven't tried any but I'm sure there would have to be at least a few jems hidden in there.



Thanks, but i'm not totally sure if this answers my question. If you look at the amp modelers on the HD500, you can see there are "pre" versions of all the amps. So there will be "Uber" and then there will be "Uber Pre". What is the difference? 

Thanks.


----------



## cyril v

horacexgrant said:


> Thanks, but i'm not totally sure if this answers my question. If you look at the amp modelers on the HD500, you can see there are "pre" versions of all the amps. So there will be "Uber" and then there will be "Uber Pre". What is the difference?
> 
> Thanks.



There are two mains parts to an amp that Line 6 models, the power amp and the preamp.

The jist of it is that a preamp is the part of the amp that controls your guitar tone/voicing/shape. The poweramp is part of the amp that amplifies your sound to feed your cabinet.

So, short answer would be: 
-"Uber" = Preamp + Power amp
-"Uber Pre" = Preamp

Hope that helps.


----------



## SnowfaLL

flv75 said:


> Hi guys ,
> thank you for the usefull comments on this thread ,I find your contributes very important in my new experience with the POD HD500 . I have a big doubt about the managment of the general volume of the patches , ,I've noticed that some have a very low volume and it's impossible to use in a live situation : I see that the master volume in the ampli page is at the top (100) , there is a mode to have more volume ?The volume of the ampli model is the volume of the patch or there is a mode to manage it in a different way ?
> Thank you !!!



Its MUCH easier than on the previous pods, dare I even say "usable" live now..

Theres a separate mixer for each patch, where you can boost L/R up to +20 dbs I think?? Anyways, point is, with that you can make any softer clean patch just as loud as any metal patch. Its quite simple.

It also has a master volume which there wasnt one on the x3L


----------



## KoenDercksen

Is there anybody in here that can help me shape up a lovely smooth jazz clean tone? I don't really know where to start... What components am I gonna need, what amp do I start with etcetera?


----------



## LanceLink

Racerdeth said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7338420/pod hd kse.mp3



For what it's worth, this sounds grrrreat.


----------



## horacexgrant

cyril v said:


> There are two mains parts to an amp that Line 6 models, the power amp and the preamp.
> 
> The jist of it is that a preamp is the part of the amp that controls your guitar tone/voicing/shape. The poweramp is part of the amp that amplifies your sound to feed your cabinet.
> 
> So, short answer would be:
> -"Uber" = Preamp + Power amp
> -"Uber Pre" = Preamp
> 
> Hope that helps.



Oh ok, thanks a lot. It's weird because sometimes i'll get good tones from preamp+power amp (plus whatever effects) and sometimes i'll get good tones from just preamp (plus whatever effects). For example, when I use Treadplate plus effects, it sounds good, but if I use Treadplate Pre plus effects, it doesn't sound right. But when I use Fireball Pre plus effects, it sounds good, but Fireball plus effects doesn't sound right. etc etc.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Also, Haunted Shores toanz plox


----------



## Racerdeth

LanceLink said:


> For what it's worth, this sounds grrrreat.




Thanks dude. It was thrown together really but I'm glad you got a kick out of it.


----------



## cyril v

horacexgrant said:


> Oh ok, thanks a lot. It's weird because sometimes i'll get good tones from preamp+power amp (plus whatever effects) and sometimes i'll get good tones from just preamp (plus whatever effects). For example, when I use Treadplate plus effects, it sounds good, but if I use Treadplate Pre plus effects, it doesn't sound right. But when I use Fireball Pre plus effects, it sounds good, but Fireball plus effects doesn't sound right. etc etc.



It doesn't matter how you go about it, as long as it sounds good.


----------



## eugeneelgr

I've got a question if i plug my hd into the effects return of my poweramp to bypass my amp's preamp,i wouldnt be able to do it in stereo right?


----------



## zeppelinrock34

Anybody on here done anymore direct axe-fx and pod hd comparisons? i'd like to know whether it would be worth it to spend the extra money and upgrade to an Axe. 

Also, any tips on making the pod sound it's best when going directly into a PA via the balanced xlr stereo out?


----------



## zeppelinrock34

Anybody on here done anymore direct axe-fx and pod hd comparisons? i'd like to know whether it would be worth it to spend the extra money and upgrade to an Axe. 

Also, any tips on making the pod sound it's best when going directly into a PA via the balanced xlr stereo out?


----------



## Syriel

I've bin trolling SS.org for a while, 1st post but wtv I guess this is too important for not to post in this thread.







Pod HD Pro.


----------



## Deadnightshade

People listen to a proposition: 

Since the patch library is down,is anybody in to make a thread with our patches (uploaded either in dropbox or customtone.com for example ) , tweaking tips etc and request a sticky from the mods?


----------



## cyril v

Syriel said:


> I've bin trolling SS.org for a while, 1st post but wtv I guess this is too important for not to post in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pod HD Pro.



Holy shit, nice first post man.


----------



## SnowfaLL

damn.. that makes it a hard choice now, Pod HD pro or used Axe-FX standard.. To be honest, I liked my HD500 alot, and wasnt super impressed with the axe-fx (least, how everyone goes on as if its the greatest invention since sex.. its just another modeller really, still doesnt replace a great tube amp) .. so hmm.

wonder what the price will be like.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Hm, I was gonna grab an X3 on the cheap, but a local store recently lowered the HD300's price from &#8364;315 to &#8364;249... Cheaper than Thomann and other on-line stores! Awaiting paycheck now


----------



## Santuzzo

What are the general advantaged of a POD pro versus the bean or floor version? (in this case POD HD500 versus POD HDpro, once it's on the market)?


----------



## Spinedriver

I still can't see the Pod being better than an Axe-Fx unless it's less than 1/2 the price. The Pod has 16 amps vs the Axe-Fx's 60 (or so). Not to mention you have 16 'blocks' to work with whereas the Pod has 9. Historically, the "Pro" versions of the Pod/XT/X3 were all identical to the floor versions firmware wise. The only real difference were more/better ways to connect the unit to mixers, pa's, etc... 

So if you aren't too crazy about the HD floor model, I wouldn't get my hopes up for the Pro version because there's a 99% chance it's going to sound exactly the same.


----------



## Spinedriver

Santuzzo said:


> What are the general advantaged of a POD pro versus the bean or floor version? (in this case POD HD500 versus POD HDpro, once it's on the market)?



Basically, the Pro versions tend to have more ways to connect the unit (midi,xlr,s/pdif, etc...) The firmware is identical as well as all of the amps & effects. The main difference is that this can be mounted into a rack and kept with the rest of your gear as opposed to having a board plopped on stage and having to run wires from it to your amp.


----------



## Santuzzo

Spinedriver said:


> Basically, the Pro versions tend to have more ways to connect the unit (midi,xlr,s/pdif, etc...) The firmware is identical as well as all of the amps & effects. The main difference is that this can be mounted into a rack and kept with the rest of your gear as opposed to having a board plopped on stage and having to run wires from it to your amp.



Thanks !

So, basically, the sound would not be any different.


----------



## Spinedriver

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks !
> 
> So, basically, the sound would not be any different.



You might get a little better quality because of the connections to mixers, pa's, etc.. but if you were to take a pair of headphones and plug into a Pod XT or XT Pro with the exact same patch, you would most likely get exactly the same tone out of both units. It could be that with the HD Pro, they may add a few extra effects and/or amps but I'd say it's highly doubtful as they haven't in any of the previous versions (vs the floor/bean models).


----------



## Santuzzo

Spinedriver said:


> You might get a little better quality because of the connections to mixers, pa's, etc.. but if you were to take a pair of headphones and plug into a Pod XT or XT Pro with the exact same patch, you would most likely get exactly the same tone out of both units. It could be that with the HD Pro, they may add a few extra effects and/or amps but I'd say it's highly doubtful as they haven't in any of the previous versions (vs the floor/bean models).



Thanks, man. In that case I'm perfectly fine with my POD HD500!
If ever I feel like I need to upgrade it should be an AxeFX then, but for he that would be overkill....


----------



## LanceLink

This is pure speculation but imagine if:
It has 2 DSPs thus alleviating the dreaded "DSP Limit Reached" message + the obvious additional connections
It has 1 DSP but allows connecting an HD500 to control it and increase the "DSP Limit"

I'm thinking Line6 will not come out with a "POD HD Bean in a Rackmount with some additional connectors"


----------



## Infamous Impact

Is there any difference between the POD HD500 and the HD Bean other than the format?


----------



## Ben.Last

LanceLink said:


> I'm thinking Line6 will not come out with a "POD HD Bean in a Rackmount with some additional connectors"



As much as I still wouldn't mind having and X3 Pro, that's exactly what those are.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Infamous Impact said:


> Is there any difference between the POD HD500 and the HD Bean other than the format?


Connectors might be different, but I'm not 100% sure 

HD300 should be shipped today or tomorrow, yay.


----------



## Infamous Impact

UnderTheSign said:


> Connectors might be different, but I'm not 100% sure
> 
> HD300 should be shipped today or tomorrow, yay.


Gotcha, thanks.


----------



## Levi79

So i got an HD500 along with some KRK Rokit 8's last night and I've been playing with it ever since. The clean and lower gain amps sound awesome, but all of the high gain amps sound fizzy to me no matter how much I try to dial it out. Am I missing something? Who has some HD500 patches to share with me?


----------



## nathanwessel

Hey guys!

I am new to the whole POD (and line 6) family with my hd500. Its a brilliant piece of equipment. My question is, is there a way to load non-hd500 custom tones (from line6 site) into the device? It seems like a bummer to only accept the few hd500 tones. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## UnderTheSign

Doesn't it accept HD300 and HD400 tones? I got my HD300 a few days ago and finally had the time to play with it for a bit today. I really like the "Mesa Death Metal" HD300 tone they have on the site.


----------



## Lrrrr

UnderTheSign said:


> Doesn't it accept HD300 and HD400 tones? I got my HD300 a few days ago and finally had the time to play with it for a bit today. I really like the "Mesa Death Metal" HD300 tone they have on the site.


 
Nope, you have to download the HD3/400 tool and copy the settings manually.


----------



## SnowfaLL

arg really considering getting a HD300 (sold my hd500 afew weeks ago) while I wait to save up for an Axe-FX... Im about $500 off for that, but im not really dissatisfied with the HD tones, just wanting to eventually go rack again..

the HD300's used are so damn cheap, its almost stupid not to get one (assuming you need effects loop, but im running it alone) .. I could buy my new cab, new speakers and HD300 now instead of getting just the Axe and having a bleh cab/speakers to run through.. and just wait 6 months for the Axe, maybe prices will even go down.. hmm

tough decision =/ It may be nice to have the HD300 as a backup anyways, since like I said its friggin unreal cheap (like $230 used most forumss online)


----------



## jacksonwarriormg

just for let you know, the pod is one of the best thing i ever have(thank nick cormier) and i also just receiveid my john petrucci jp100 and my ibanez RGD7320z and my tone with taht it just crazy


----------



## Romain

I got mine today ! I also bought a beyerdynamic DT 990 ! =)

Happy as a child !


----------



## Levi79

Ahem...
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/163120-new-dsp-monitor-day.html


----------



## horacexgrant

Dumb question, but can I plug an electric bass into the HD500 and have any kind of quality sound come out of it?


----------



## SnowfaLL

horacexgrant said:


> Dumb question, but can I plug an electric bass into the HD500 and have any kind of quality sound come out of it?



its ok, but its not as good as the X3 which actually had bass presets. the HD only really has the Fender Bassman.. which is eh.

I forget what I used, but I got a usable tone from it when plugging my bass in.. I might of just turned the amp sims off and did alot of EQing with effects actually, if I recall.


----------



## matisq

All,

Another demo of POD HD300 HiGain. 
Signal chain:
- Flame EXG-7 loaded with DiMarzio Custom Blaze Set
- POD HD300 with Mesa simulation boosted with TS
- Poweramp of Marshall AVT150 (solidstate)
- YCab custom cabinet loaded with 2 Celestion V30 speakers.


----------



## Santuzzo

I was thinking of using my POD HD500 as a pre-amp and buying a power amp and maybe a 2x12 cab.
Would something like that be a good idea?
Would a solid state power amp be ok or should I get a tube power amp?


----------



## jeremyb

Santuzzo said:


> I was thinking of using my POD HD500 as a pre-amp and buying a power amp and maybe a 2x12 cab.
> Would something like that be a good idea?
> Would a solid state power amp be ok or should I get a tube power amp?



This is the perfect configuration in my mind, what I intend to do myself, the Rocktron Velocity 300 is great value, I use the power section of my solid state ZT Club amp and it sounds fantastic with the HD500, but eventually I want a 2x12 and dedicated power amp for gigging.

I reckon solid state is better as the tubes will colour the sound some what, but each to their own.


----------



## SnowfaLL

Santuzzo said:


> I was thinking of using my POD HD500 as a pre-amp and buying a power amp and maybe a 2x12 cab.
> Would something like that be a good idea?
> Would a solid state power amp be ok or should I get a tube power amp?



if you dont mind the weight, id recommend the Carvin TS100. IMO, sounds much better than any solidstate poweramp, but just as cheap (under $500)

thats a solid rig though, I basically used that for many shows (Pod XT with Carvin T100 and a small cab) and always sounded great


----------



## Santuzzo

jeremyb said:


> This is the perfect configuration in my mind, what I intend to do myself, the Rocktron Velocity 300 is great value, I use the power section of my solid state ZT Club amp and it sounds fantastic with the HD500, but eventually I want a 2x12 and dedicated power amp for gigging.
> 
> I reckon solid state is better as the tubes will colour the sound some what, but each to their own.





NickCormier said:


> if you dont mind the weight, id recommend the Carvin TS100. IMO, sounds much better than any solidstate poweramp, but just as cheap (under $500)
> 
> thats a solid rig though, I basically used that for many shows (Pod XT with Carvin T100 and a small cab) and always sounded great



Thanks, guys !

Is that Carvin Power amp out of production or do they still make those?


----------



## MobiusR

Hey guys i have a noob qustion

I've been look at the HD series now as my Vypyr sucks  

anyways if i were to buy a HD series floor board and connect it to a Power amp, how would that work? I know ive seen and heard it before but what jack would it say?


----------



## matisq

Santuzzo said:


> I was thinking of using my POD HD500 as a pre-amp and buying a power amp and maybe a 2x12 cab.
> Would something like that be a good idea?
> Would a solid state power amp be ok or should I get a tube power amp?



See my post pew post earlier an you will see how POD HD sounds with solidstate poweramp.


----------



## SnowfaLL

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks, guys !
> 
> Is that Carvin Power amp out of production or do they still make those?



the TS100 is still in production, but the older T100 (abit more colour to your tone) is out


----------



## TokenAbasi

Any Animals As Leaders tones on the 500?


----------



## matisq

New demo where I want to show how Mesa simulation in POD HD300 behave depending on volume pot in a guitar.


----------



## MABGuitar

I've been thinking of getting a pod HD500 with a good power amp and cab to replace my vypyr wich I don't think is reliable enough, for me anyways. 

Do you guys think this is a good idea and would you guys concider this an upgrade? 

Also since I can't afford to buy all of those at the same time, I'd be getting the pod first and run it through the aux input of my vypyr in the meantime because it doesn't have an fx loop.


----------



## SnowfaLL

MABGuitar said:


> I've been thinking of getting a pod HD500 with a good power amp and cab to replace my vypyr wich I don't think is reliable enough, for me anyways.
> 
> Do you guys think this is a good idea and would you guys concider this an upgrade?
> 
> Also since I can't afford to buy all of those at the same time, I'd be getting the pod first and run it through the aux input of my vypyr in the meantime because it doesn't have an fx loop.



lol well when you played mine, I just used like 1 patch the whole time. but its a whole lot more versatile. I got to try the vypyr at Le Guitare, and while it sounds pretty decent, yeh the Pod HD's are a lot better imo, especially in the cleans. the vypyr JSX mode is awesome though.


----------



## MobiusR

MABGuitar said:


> I've been thinking of getting a pod HD500 with a good power amp and cab to replace my vypyr wich I don't think is reliable enough, for me anyways.
> 
> Do you guys think this is a good idea and would you guys concider this an upgrade?
> 
> Also since I can't afford to buy all of those at the same time, I'd be getting the pod first and run it through the aux input of my vypyr in the meantime because it doesn't have an fx loop.



believe it or not i don't have a power amp so i use the vypyr. Not only did i get a HD500 and a inteceptor...i traded my old 4 pedals for a used ampeg cab. I just got pissed with my whole rig so i decided to upgrade in 1 month. But since i have nothing else to trade or money to buy a power amp i just wired up my vypyr 30 into a spare boss jack (8 ohm) into my 16 ohm cab and it works fine  

But its still not loud enough during practice -_____- but this is a good way to save money till i get my own power amp


----------



## MABGuitar

NickCormier said:


> lol well when you played mine, I just used like 1 patch the whole time. but its a whole lot more versatile. I got to try the vypyr at Le Guitare, and while it sounds pretty decent, yeh the Pod HD's are a lot better imo, especially in the cleans. the vypyr JSX mode is awesome though.



Yeah what I do not like about the vypyr is that it's too noisy, the tubescreamer in it is almost non usable unless I turn my gain bellow one... Might just be mine but sometimes the firmware glitches and I lose some of my patches in it (even after updating). That's really why I was thinking of getting a pod HD.

Either way, I was hoping to save up and get an axe fx II next summer(if it's in stock), so if the HD500 is reliable enough and sounds as good or better than the vypyr then I'm getting it.



MobiusR said:


> believe it or not i don't have a power amp so i use the vypyr. Not only did i get a HD500 and a inteceptor...i traded my old 4 pedals for a used ampeg cab. I just got pissed with my whole rig so i decided to upgrade in 1 month. But since i have nothing else to trade or money to buy a power amp i just wired up my vypyr 30 into a spare boss jack (8 ohm) into my 16 ohm cab and it works fine



So you plugged the HD500 to the aux input of the vypyr and it sounded fine?


----------



## Santuzzo

MABGuitar said:


> I've been thinking of getting a pod HD500 with a good power amp and cab to replace my vypyr wich I don't think is reliable enough, for me anyways.
> 
> Do you guys think this is a good idea and would you guys concider this an upgrade?
> 
> Also since I can't afford to buy all of those at the same time, I'd be getting the pod first and run it through the aux input of my vypyr in the meantime because it doesn't have an fx loop.



I have been thinking of getting a Rocktron Velocity 300 power amp to use with my HD500. I have heard good things about this combination.


----------



## MobiusR

MABGuitar said:


> Yeah what I do not like about the vypyr is that it's too noisy, the tubescreamer in it is almost non usable unless I turn my gain bellow one... Might just be mine but sometimes the firmware glitches and I lose some of my patches in it (even after updating). That's really why I was thinking of getting a pod HD.
> 
> Either way, I was hoping to save up and get an axe fx II next summer(if it's in stock), so if the HD500 is reliable enough and sounds as good or better than the vypyr then I'm getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you plugged the HD500 to the aux input of the vypyr and it sounded fine?



yea it sounds fine but of course a power amp is gonna have more power and sound better


----------



## SnowfaLL

MobiusR said:


> yea it sounds fine but of course a power amp is gonna have more power and sound better



not always though; its sometimes not.. right now, Im stuck with a crappy little Digitech RP50, but I been playing it thru my Carvin X100B effects loop for a week, now back to my Carvin T100 (basically same thing, like same 6L6's and setup) but the X100B just had so much more warmth and clarity, least for cleans..

Of course, the Vypyr power tube section probably isnt as great as a tube poweramp though.. but never know, try it out!


----------



## getaway_fromme

Hey guys. Just picked up a pod hd Desktop. Diggin it except the lack of FX power....anyone have a good chimp spanner tone? I'm currently in love with At the dreams edge tone...


----------



## MobiusR

getaway_fromme said:


> Hey guys. Just picked up a pod hd Desktop. Diggin it except the lack of FX power....anyone have a good chimp spanner tone? I'm currently in love with At the dreams edge tone...



i know Paul purchased a HD500 and made so called "EPIC" tones 

But i can't find the clips anywhere


----------



## Fabrizi0

I hear from some people that they set up they're axe fx's with a power amp their cabinet. So i thought maybe i could do a similar thing with a Podhd500.
Anyone else try this yet?
Do i have to worry about ohms when setting up the power amp and cab??
Is this even a viable option??

Thanks!!


----------



## Cookiedude777

Hey everyone,

Drop your comments and thoughts about the POD HD if you own one.
Throw a few samples if you want to as well!
I got myself a POD HD as desktop but have not got around to see it in depth.
Those who have, what do you think?


----------



## Santuzzo

I have the POD HD500 and I love it.
I just posted a a thread a few days ago of a new song I did which was recorded with the HD500.


----------



## Cookiedude777

Ah awesome man, do you mind linking it to me?


----------



## Santuzzo

Cookiedude777 said:


> Ah awesome man, do you mind linking it to me?



here it is:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...-feedback-appreciated-instrumental-metal.html


----------



## Cookiedude777

Brutal I must say!


----------



## Santuzzo

Cookiedude777 said:


> Brutal I must say!



Thanks !


----------



## Cookiedude777

I just create a new thread for this track that I made some time ago.
Check it out and tell me what you think. It's quite "diverse".
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/168473-diverse-track-check-out.html


----------



## Santuzzo

Cookiedude777 said:


> I just create a new thread for this track that I made some time ago.
> Check it out and tell me what you think. It's quite "diverse".
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/168473-diverse-track-check-out.html



Awesome, man !


----------



## K Rawk

Quick question about the pod HD's, do they all have that kinda "fizz" that most line6 amp sims have? I currently use pod farm and the fizz is very evident and i was just wondering if the HD improved upon this


----------



## Cookiedude777

K Rawk said:


> Quick question about the pod HD's, do they all have that kinda "fizz" that most line6 amp sims have? I currently use pod farm and the fizz is very evident and i was just wondering if the HD improved upon this



Throw in a sample so we can see what you mean exactly


----------



## xCaptainx

I have a pod HD500. We used it, and a rocktron velocity 300, to record my death metal bands album. Recording was mastered by Zeuss and I'm very stoked with it!

Molest The Episcopate | Facebook


----------



## MF_Kitten

Jango said:


> What does E.R. stand for? I see it next to my cab in the edit software, but am stumped...



Early reflections. Basically room reverb.


----------



## getaway_fromme

I have one, great for headphone practice, but I'm still having trouble getting the fizz out. Also, can't get enough mids in there, even with a mid boost! If I have time, I'll post up some clips in a day or two


----------



## Isan

uhm
there is already a HUGE thread on the HD
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/133583-line-6-pod-hd-thread-35.html


----------



## Cookiedude777

getaway_fromme said:


> I have one, great for headphone practice, but I'm still having trouble getting the fizz out. Also, can't get enough mids in there, even with a mid boost! If I have time, I'll post up some clips in a day or two



Shall be waiting for some demos!


----------



## Xenos0176

I own one of these babies and i've been trying to imitate that low djent awesome sound when they place their lowest string. 
It gets that indescribable sound, but like periphery does it well, and so does meshuggah and chimp spanner, does anyone got any idea of how one would use effects in to getting this tone? 
I've tried using like a boost comp, dist pedal, an eq but i dont know how to work eqs right, like 2 parallel amp models jcm800s.

Buttttttt this causes me to have to use 2 noise gates as well, one at the beginning and end of the chain. 

Anyone got a simpler method?


----------



## getaway_fromme

Pretty sure that's how they all do it. The djent tone is complex as fuck to get sounding right. I have pretty much the same setup.


----------



## MobiusR

Xenos0176 said:


> I own one of these babies and i've been trying to imitate that low djent awesome sound when they place their lowest string.
> It gets that indescribable sound, but like periphery does it well, and so does meshuggah and chimp spanner, does anyone got any idea of how one would use effects in to getting this tone?
> I've tried using like a boost comp, dist pedal, an eq but i dont know how to work eqs right, like 2 parallel amp models jcm800s.
> 
> Buttttttt this causes me to have to use 2 noise gates as well, one at the beginning and end of the chain.
> 
> Anyone got a simpler method?




Screamer>NoiseGate>NoiseGate>Rect or Fball


In the loop of the rect or fball put a compressor and a eq. Screamer put the tone around 70 to 85 Percent. Gain is 0 and the level is 72 to 85 percent. Use the Graphic EQ 

80hz - -1.0 to -2.0
220hz - -3.0 to -8.5 (depending if you use which amp model)
440hz - -2.5 to -4.0
1.1hz and 2.2hz just cut around -2.0 to -5.0

Use a Tube comp and put the thresh around 75 percent and the level to 9 percent. 



Using the two gates right after another i found to be the best so far. No noise yet it won't cut your sustain. Also put the gain on the amp around 50 to 65 not to much gain but enough to do leads also


----------



## Santuzzo

Fabrizi0 said:


> I hear from some people that they set up they're axe fx's with a power amp their cabinet. So i thought maybe i could do a similar thing with a Podhd500.
> Anyone else try this yet?
> Do i have to worry about ohms when setting up the power amp and cab??
> Is this even a viable option??
> 
> Thanks!!



I just got a Rocktron Velocity 300 and a Laney 2x12 cab today to use with my POD HD500!


----------



## MABGuitar

Santuzzo said:


> I just got a Rocktron Velocity 300 and a Laney 2x12 cab today to use with my POD HD500!



A video or soundclip would be awesome as I am very interested in that power amp!


----------



## CD1221

I just picked up one of these puppies yesterday and for only a short play around I am really impressed. There was a *tiny* bit of digitalness in it when I tested it out in the shop through headphones, but plugged into my stereo it is gone. Sounds killer. Absolutely slays my prior setup (Valvestate series1 / vamp2 *cringe*).

I have only fiddled with the high gain sounds so far.


----------



## murakami

i am very impressed that this hasn't turned into an axe-fx vs pod hd debate 

anyways, i've had my pod hd for 8 months now. it's really easy to use, and the effects are really great! i am hoping to make some more pitch effects later on.
i think they should try to compete with eventide to a certain level, because really;
the effects are really good!


----------



## Fabrizi0

I have used my POD for a few of my recordings for my band.
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More you can hear the music there.
I was going for a very "FULL" sound with the reverb.
Any thoughts on the Tones??


----------



## jackblack

I'm planning on buying an HD500 soon and I have a couple questions.

How much does having good pickups affect the sound of the HD500, compared to other modellers and tube amps?

How does this unit deal with very high output pickups?

I'm guessing this has more to do with what cab/power amp is being used, but does the unit have any problems with lower tunings (B Standard/Drop A/Bb Standard/Drop G#).

I'm asking because my main guitar is a PRS SE Mike Mushok Baritone with a set Bareknuckle Warpigs (ceramic in the bridge, really hot).

Thanks in advance


----------



## MABGuitar

Fabrizi0 said:


> I have used my POD for a few of my recordings for my band.
> Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More you can hear the music there.
> I was going for a very "FULL" sound with the reverb.
> Any thoughts on the Tones??



Your link leads to the facebook homepage for me.


----------



## murakami

jackblack said:


> I'm planning on buying an HD500 soon and I have a couple questions.
> 
> How much does having good pickups affect the sound of the HD500, compared to other modellers and tube amps?
> 
> How does this unit deal with very high output pickups?
> 
> I'm guessing this has more to do with what cab/power amp is being used, but does the unit have any problems with lower tunings (B Standard/Drop A/Bb Standard/Drop G#).
> 
> I'm asking because my main guitar is a PRS SE Mike Mushok Baritone with a set Bareknuckle Warpigs (ceramic in the bridge, really hot).
> 
> Thanks in advance


 

i have the hd500 and i used actives as well as passives with it. the pod will usually take the signal of the actives and just brighten the sound usually. theres a switch on their that suggests you turn on or off depending on actives or passives. 

however, the pod has LOADS of eq'ing capability so i dont really think you should worry about it so much. just to let you know though that the amp models sound meh without a distortion pedal block effect. it sounded really bland and not like the real thing without it. the mic simulations are quite great though, and having all sorts of cabs as well will determine your tone.

another thing is that line6 has put out a update that allows you to eq sag, hum, bias, bias x etc... for your amp model as well. it's really indepth, and if you really take your time with it, you'll find something you'll really like.

i never took the time to compare the model to the real thing, but from videos on youtube, it does a great job. sometimes if you eq horribly, it
will sound really stale and 2 dimensional.


----------



## Sellkies

I have the POD HD 300, and personally, I'm reasonably satisfied with the quality and versatility I get out of it, but Its still nothing in comparison to an AxeFX (i've played an ultra)

Nailbending | Sellkies

Something a little more recent. This is very 'al naturale' with just some EQ on the guitar (dual tracked) and compression on the drums.

I should mention that i'm using Bareknuckle Painkillers, and I feel that pickups really influence the POD in ways more than a tube amp would, only because of the emulation present.


----------



## Fabrizi0

MABGuitar said:


> Your link leads to the facebook homepage for me.



Oh Sorry about that!!
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
Both songs have clean sections and solos


----------



## Fabrizi0

facebook.com/avanear

WHY DONT MY LINKS WORK???


----------



## MABGuitar

Fabrizi0 said:


> facebook.com/avanear
> 
> WHY DONT MY LINKS WORK???



If your page doesn't have enough fans it wont have a link like this, that might be the problem.


----------



## MobiusR

jackblack said:


> I'm planning on buying an HD500 soon and I have a couple questions.
> 
> How much does having good pickups affect the sound of the HD500, compared to other modellers and tube amps?
> 
> How does this unit deal with very high output pickups?
> 
> I'm guessing this has more to do with what cab/power amp is being used, but does the unit have any problems with lower tunings (B Standard/Drop A/Bb Standard/Drop G#).
> 
> I'm asking because my main guitar is a PRS SE Mike Mushok Baritone with a set Bareknuckle Warpigs (ceramic in the bridge, really hot).
> 
> Thanks in advance




Here is a clip of me playing along to a Volumes song 


Left Side is me only and right is the actual track 


New Guitar mix with volumes by MobiusR on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Im using a Agile with 707s. I played with a bunch of tunings and you'll be fine


----------



## getaway_fromme

Hey y'all. Sorry for the sloppy playing, just riffed out for a little bit in PT 9. My first pod recording test! Just put on some compression and boosted the low mids. Done with SD 2.0, 2 rhythm tracks, 4 solo tracks, and NO BASS. Have to say, I'm actually somewhat happy with the sound thus far! No other processing. Raw.....

POD Test by Chris Evans 4 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## jackblack

getaway_fromme said:


> Hey y'all. Sorry for the sloppy playing, just riffed out for a little bit in PT 9. My first pod recording test! Just put on some compression and boosted the low mids. Done with SD 2.0, 2 rhythm tracks, 4 solo tracks, and NO BASS. Have to say, I'm actually somewhat happy with the sound thus far! No other processing. Raw.....
> 
> POD Test by Chris Evans 4 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Sounds awesome! What amp model did you use?


----------



## getaway_fromme

jackblack said:


> Sounds awesome! What amp model did you use?



Thanks man!

EDIT: I'm attaching the 2 rhythm tones and my lead tone here. They are for the POD HD Desktop. I've heard all you need to do is rename the file to make it work for the other HD versions


----------



## jackblack

I posted earlier saying I was going to buy the HD500, and now I'm considering options in terms of what to pair with the unit. Thus far I've looked into the Atomic Reactor Active Cab and the Tech 21 Power Engine 60. I'm leaning towards the Power Engine, but I'm looking for opinions on these and other suggestions to pair with the HD500, for bedroom playing, jamming and possible gigging in the future. Budget is highly variable. I would be willing to save up to about 900$ but preferably around 300-600, give or take.

I'm not able to really try anything because of my location.

Thanks

P.S. I play metal, prog death, metalcore, post-metal, stoner/sludge, djenty stuff.


----------



## Isan

get a used/clearence mackie hd1531 for like 800 to pair with it .... it is epic


----------



## Lopo

Now I use it with the 4 cable method in my new 6505
the dirty sounds from the head and clean sounds using the Hd500 in the return of the amp...
with that connection I can eq and tweak the dirty sounds very well


----------



## Lianoroto

Thinking about buying a POD HD Desktop, but I am a little bit unsure if I can connect it the way I have in mind. Are you able to split the signal and have for instance one with emulations and one without, or couple it with a DI? It is mostly going to be used in my "studio" with my Saffire and Rokits for the time being, but I might be looking into going live in the future (going direct to PA and a poweramp/cab combo behind me).


----------



## fps

Just got an HD500! Been tweaking and already have a rhythm tone I'm pretty happy with, sounds noticeably better than the POD 2 I've had forever. Now to see how things go in a band context. 

Anyone else have trouble registering? I entered the serial number in perfectly but nothing, so I can't get the update packages yet, and Monkey didn't recognise my Line6 product when I downloaded it....


----------



## fps

murakami said:


> i have the hd500 and i used actives as well as passives with it. the pod will usually take the signal of the actives and just brighten the sound usually. theres a switch on their that suggests you turn on or off depending on actives or passives.
> 
> however, the pod has LOADS of eq'ing capability so i dont really think you should worry about it so much. just to let you know though that the amp models sound meh without a distortion pedal block effect. it sounded really bland and not like the real thing without it. the mic simulations are quite great though, and having all sorts of cabs as well will determine your tone.
> 
> another thing is that line6 has put out a update that allows you to eq sag, hum, bias, bias x etc... for your amp model as well. it's really indepth, and if you really take your time with it, you'll find something you'll really like.
> 
> i never took the time to compare the model to the real thing, but from videos on youtube, it does a great job. sometimes if you eq horribly, it
> will sound really stale and 2 dimensional.



which distortion models are you favouring? I like the POD I'm having a coupla little issues. When using two amp heads the sound comes through quieter, not sure why. 

Also, the JCM model is a big disappointment so far (still tweaking). It should be the place to go for the hard rock tones I'd have thought but it sounds a bit more like 80s slayer tones. What amps and distortion are people using to give it a bit of oomph?


----------



## Xenos0176

fps said:


> which distortion models are you favouring? I like the POD I'm having a coupla little issues. When using two amp heads the sound comes through quieter, not sure why.
> 
> Also, the JCM model is a big disappointment so far (still tweaking). It should be the place to go for the hard rock tones I'd have thought but it sounds a bit more like 80s slayer tones. What amps and distortion are people using to give it a bit of oomph?



Well i've been using those in parallel with a huge pedal chain on my 7 in G# tuning and its sounding very djenty, it can still work with modern metal stuff, power chords sound pretty ripping on the tone i set up


----------



## xCaptainx

Xenos0176 said:


> Well i've been using those in parallel with a huge pedal chain on my 7 in G# tuning and its sounding very djenty, it can still work with modern metal stuff, power chords sound pretty ripping on the tone i set up



care to share your patch please?


----------



## Xenos0176

xCaptainx said:


> care to share your patch please?



ummmmmmmm how? lol ive never uploaded patches before


----------



## xCaptainx

host it via mediafire, or just email me the patch @ [email protected] and I can put it up if anyone else wants it


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I assuming an HD500 would eat up my spider 3?


----------



## sleepy502

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I assuming an HD500 would eat up my spider 3?



Very yes.


----------



## dantel666

Hey, so i just bought a hd500 and i am having issues getting a high gain tone I like that works well with my tuning and what not. 

any tips?


----------



## fps

dantel666 said:


> Hey, so i just bought a hd500 and i am having issues getting a high gain tone I like that works well with my tuning and what not.
> 
> any tips?



I've had mine a week and I'm still nowhere near getting my head round all the options. A coupla things to try, put the drive a little lower and use an overdrive in front, as they change the tone even with no extra gain added. EQs can help as well. 

Just keep tweaking and don't be afraid to try orders of pedals that you might not try in a normal signal chain. There are also many downloadable patches at the line 6 site so maybe try a few of those. Good luck!


----------



## Xenos0176

xCaptainx said:


> host it via mediafire, or just email me the patch @ [email protected] and I can put it up if anyone else wants it



Sent!


----------



## dantel666

fps said:


> I've had mine a week and I'm still nowhere near getting my head round all the options. A coupla things to try, put the drive a little lower and use an overdrive in front, as they change the tone even with no extra gain added. EQs can help as well.
> 
> Just keep tweaking and don't be afraid to try orders of pedals that you might not try in a normal signal chain. There are also many downloadable patches at the line 6 site so maybe try a few of those. Good luck!



Thanks, ive made some pretty crazy signal chains to try and get a good sound, i guess at this point its trial and error.


----------



## fps

dantel666 said:


> Thanks, ive made some pretty crazy signal chains to try and get a good sound, i guess at this point its trial and error.



I will say through my monitors some of the cabs sound too flubby, it's the kinda sound I think would get lost in a mix. I'm going to try the thing out at band practice on Wednesday and who knows it might be completely different. What are you playing through? Direct into monitors?


----------



## Cookiedude777

Here is a cover of Tool-Vicarious.
This is the sound I got out of my POD HD. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Xenos0176

I need help! I'm having issues when i use the pitch glide, i always get some annoying distortion in the way that makes the harmonies sound awful, anyone got any ideas to remedy this?


----------



## Cookiedude777

Xenos0176 said:


> I need help! I'm having issues when i use the pitch glide, i always get some annoying distortion in the way that makes the harmonies sound awful, anyone got any ideas to remedy this?



Did you trying pre and post? it makes a difference in the chain.


----------



## dantel666

fps said:


> I will say through my monitors some of the cabs sound too flubby, it's the kinda sound I think would get lost in a mix. I'm going to try the thing out at band practice on Wednesday and who knows it might be completely different. What are you playing through? Direct into monitors?



I am currently playing through the power amp of my little combo. i wish i had monitors to play through. to expensive for me at the moment. 

all of the sounds i get are just really fizzy to me.

I also looked at some of the tones on the line 6 website today, the caossphere tone was pretty good.


----------



## Xenos0176

Cookiedude777 said:


> Did you trying pre and post? it makes a difference in the chain.



I have not tried that so that could be why, but i have tried putting one on with the amp disabled, or just in a blank chain and im still getting that effect, tho i do have distortion on my amp


----------



## LinX

xCaptainx said:


> host it via mediafire, or just email me the patch @ [email protected] and I can put it up if anyone else wants it


Did you got the patch? And Can u share it or send me [email protected]


----------



## Xenos0176

LinX said:


> Did you got the patch? And Can u share it or send me [email protected]



I can send it to u to if ya want


----------



## MABGuitar

Well I finally got the chance to try the HD500 today and it wasn't as complicated as I thought it was to tweak. It sounded better than I thought too so... I'll get it for xmas.  I can't wait!


----------



## HolidayKiller

Does anybody use a HD500 with the 4 cable method? I'm looking to get one to replace my M13 and use it for effects only and use my amp's preamp. Just wondering if anyone has noticed any signal degradation with the amp sims turned off. Sorry if this has been brought up but this thread is 37 pages long lol.


----------



## MF_Kitten

HolidayKiller said:


> Does anybody use a HD500 with the 4 cable method? I'm looking to get one to replace my M13 and use it for effects only and use my amp's preamp. Just wondering if anyone has noticed any signal degradation with the amp sims turned off. Sorry if this has been brought up but this thread is 37 pages long lol.



I'm pretty sure you won't have to worry about signal degradation.

I really want to get that new mini rectifier head, and do the 4-cable method through that... Mmm, tasty!


----------



## Isan

uhm the pod hd500 is just a m13 effects wise .... it would be foolish to "upgrade" to it


----------



## HolidayKiller

Currently I use a FCB1010 to switch multiple effects on and off, change scenes and control the looper without having to tapdance. With the HD500 I can use the footswitch buttons to do what I do with the FCB and not have that big ass board. Plus the FCB has crap expression pedals.


----------



## cronux

here's some s*it I figured out about 2 months ago and I can't stop using it for tapping and odd runs (annoys my bandmates) 

have a spidervalve MKII HD100 head... took the pitch shifter -> shifted the tone a half note up or down and i got that Tony Danza "out of tune" sound. 

do try


----------



## xCaptainx

LinX said:


> Did you got the patch? And Can u share it or send me [email protected]





New metal p.h5e

Note from original user: I use it with a line 6 spider amp set on the metal channel to boost some distortion and stuff like that

I havent tried i yet.


----------



## Mordacain

jackblack said:


> I posted earlier saying I was going to buy the HD500, and now I'm considering options in terms of what to pair with the unit. Thus far I've looked into the Atomic Reactor Active Cab and the Tech 21 Power Engine 60. I'm leaning towards the Power Engine, but I'm looking for opinions on these and other suggestions to pair with the HD500, for bedroom playing, jamming and possible gigging in the future. Budget is highly variable. I would be willing to save up to about 900$ but preferably around 300-600, give or take.
> 
> I'm not able to really try anything because of my location.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> P.S. I play metal, prog death, metalcore, post-metal, stoner/sludge, djenty stuff.



I'm curious about this as well. From what I can tell, its probably the best budget winner. 

I just received my HD500 and I'm not over the top pleased with the sound I'm getting running through the Effects return of my Flextone III XL. I might not have it setup properly yet though for that configuration. I also need to make sure cabinet modelling is turned off on the Flextone (apparently that occurs after the effects loop),

Anyone have any experience with either combination? The only other thought I've had is getting a cheapish power amp and running into my 4x12, but to be honest, I'd rather have an all-inclusive tone (including cab models) rather than having separate patches without cab models.


----------



## Mordacain

Ok, so I played around with the configuration last night and got much better sound out of the Line 6 Flextone III XL. I've got it set up with a dummy plug in the input and running in stereo through the effects returns inputs. I've got the amp at about 9:00 on the volume dial (just loud enough to put some oomph behind the speakers) and the Master on the Pod HD500 at maximum. I'm programming my patches at this volume level to try and maintain some consistency in volume between the patches. I should probably invest in a SPL meter at some point to really measure that I'm getting the same volume between patches.

I had to set the Pod HD500's configuration to Combo Power Amp for the output and set the 1/4 Output slider to "Amp." With the flat response of the Flextone III Celestions, I can keep cabinet sims on so I can keep sound consistency between patches when using headphones, running through the XLR outs or running into an guitar amp's effects return. The only configuration change needed is just the Direct Out configuration settings.

I also set the Flextone III to a clean model (that shouldn't matter since the preamp is bypassed) and turned off all effects and cabinet simulation. Oddly enough, it seems that Line 6 had the cab sims after the preamp models, so that did need to be turned off otherwise the cab sims were getting stacked.

Though that might be of use to anyone trying it.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Am I the only one that never sets bass at more than 9 o'clock?

(HD300 tone ,with the outputs set to LINE and STUDIO )

Line 6 :: Custom Tone

Although it doesn't sound that good by itself , it cooperates well with a bass as far as i tried.

Can someone else try it i could use a second opinion i want to know my ears haven't gone insane


----------



## MobiusR

Whats a good power amp for the HD500 that doesn't color nor get ultra muddy at loud volumes and can be heard? 

I've been looking at the 

Electro-Harmoni&#8203;x 44 MAGNUM
Crown 
Carvin TS100
Roctron 150 and 300 watt.


Any suggestions? Anything below 250 budget


THANKS


----------



## MF_Kitten

Deadnightshade said:


> Am I the only one that never sets bass at more than 9 o'clock?
> 
> (HD300 tone ,with the outputs set to LINE and STUDIO )
> 
> Line 6 :: Custom Tone
> 
> Although it doesn't sound that good by itself , it cooperates well with a bass as far as i tried.
> 
> Can someone else try it i could use a second opinion i want to know my ears haven't gone insane



i usually lower the low end in the DAW, or turn it down when playing through a cab.

Also, when using the Uber model, you can turn the presence knob up to 80% or more to get mad mids!


----------



## Deadnightshade

MF_Kitten said:


> i usually lower the low end in the DAW, or turn it down when playing through a cab.
> 
> Also, when using the Uber model, you can turn the presence knob up to 80% or more to get mad mids!



I've tried a couple of times to make something usable out of Uber ,but still to no avail ; i don't find it tight enough. ( i believe even with the presence cranked)

I'll try again though.


What striked me strange,is that what Misha said in an article link in another thread about bringing the treble really down for the mids to cut through on a mesa amp,to my ears it works on the treadplate model!


----------



## xCaptainx

POD HD Pro | Studio Quality Recording | Line 6

interesting


----------



## xCaptainx

also 

Metalcore riffs by xcaptainx on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

something I recorded quickly so I could practise with drum tweaking. 

Guitar tone is 4 fireball tracks. Gain on about 15%, bass on 14%, mids cranked, highs cranked, presense cranked. Plus a tube screamer out the front. Kind of similar to Feardses patch he has on his youtube. 

I'm a total n00b when it comes to home recording, but I'm having fun with it.


----------



## xCaptainx

btw I mentioned this a few pages back, but my bands album was tracked with an HD500+Rocktron Velocity 300 

Molest The Episcopate | Facebook (tech death metal)


----------



## SnowfaLL

Dissapointed in the HD pro.. didnt really add much that the HD500 doesnt already have.. Main points I was hoping for:

- Custom loadable IR 
- Global EQ

really.. just those two and I would of kinda been interested. How come no company seems to get it right except Digitech's GSP1101, but Digitech has terrible amp modelling quality =[ Even the 11R doesnt have those two. Guess no one even wants to compete vs the Axe-FX.

(just to clarify, the HD500 is great for what it is.. and the best value imo, but for someone wanting a rack processor like myself, the HD Pro just doesnt seem worth it when you can get the Axe FX Standard for afew hundred more)


----------



## Wookieslayer

I agree... they need to add user IR abilities! would sell a LOT more if they did


----------



## xCaptainx

yeah there is absolutely no reason for me to get the HD pro over my current HD500. I have my entire rig on a floorboard + 1U poweramp. HD pro would mean bigger case and buying a floorboard (which wont have the features of the HD500 board setup anyway) 

Sticking with the HD500!


----------



## Lopo

NickCormier said:


> Dissapointed in the HD pro.. didnt really add much that the HD500 doesnt already have.. Main points I was hoping for:
> 
> - Custom loadable IR
> - Global EQ



+1

Few months ago I asked for a firmware update with these features...
custom IR and a parametric Eq like the one in the x3...and a simulation of the 5150......

Now I use the hd500 with the peavey 6505 using the 4 cable method...
the 6505 blows away all the higain simulation of the hd500 but with the hd I can control and add so many things to the 6505...
I think it's a great combination


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Should probably just leave this here in case any speculative buyers are reading this thread. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/170309-pod-hd500-50-150-dollars-off-retail.html


----------



## XEN

They just announced the HD Pro, and to my chagrin, but not to my surprise, it does NOT add any additional processing power.
As per HD Models | POD HD Pro| Line 6 it is capable of only up to 8 simultaneous effects, total.

I really can't see spending a couple hundred more for it than for the 500.

meh.


----------



## Blood Ghost

I'm not often disappointed in Line 6 or new products, but this time I am. I had been hoping they would be making a POD HD in a rackmount 'Pro' format for a while now, and basically take everything about the POD X3 and make it better. But unfortunately there's still just a handful of amp models and effects. I'm sure it will be perfect for some but it's just not right for me.


----------



## jacksonwarriormg

someone have a really chunky and brutal and thight !!!!!!!!!
preset like a 6505+ ...im looking for that ..thank


----------



## troyguitar

They didn't add a second instrument input or any bass models 

Was thinking about buying one of these to share with either my bassist or other guitarist but only an XLR input for the second channel is kind of lame IMO. We might end up with an X3 now that the price is down.


----------



## op1e

Digitech got it right, they just need an updated model. They been sitting on the 1101 for what, 4 years now? Thats no way to stay ahead. But so far, the 1101 + external preamp is the way to go, although I do like the e530 and 5150 plenty well.


----------



## XEN

op1e said:


> Digitech got it right, they just need an updated model. They been sitting on the 1101 for what, 4 years now? Thats no way to stay ahead. But so far, the 1101 + external preamp is the way to go, although I do like the e530 and 5150 plenty well.


They almost had it with the RP1000. If that thing had MIDI or relay switching it would have been a keeper.


----------



## Zorkuus

Blood Ghost said:


> I'm not often disappointed in Line 6 or new products, but this time I am. I had been hoping they would be making a POD HD in a rackmount 'Pro' format for a while now, and basically take everything about the POD X3 and make it better. But unfortunately there's still just a handful of amp models and effects. I'm sure it will be perfect for some but it's just not right for me.


Handfull of amp models which you can tweak endlessy. Where does one need 50 different amp models if one is to use only a few? And realistically speaking, that's what most people do. They find an amp model or two and then tweak them to their taste. They don't need a special amp just for cleans if they can get a similar clean tone from a high gain amp by tweaking the settings (this is just an example).

And these "handfull" of effects is actually 100 (could be more with all the updates, I'm not sure of that).


----------



## Rick

Blood Ghost said:


> I'm not often disappointed in Line 6 or new products, but this time I am. I had been hoping they would be making a POD HD in a rackmount 'Pro' format for a while now, and basically take everything about the POD X3 and make it better. But unfortunately there's still just a handful of amp models and effects. I'm sure it will be perfect for some but it's just not right for me.



I wish the "Line 6" models were available, like Insane, Big Bottom, and so forth.


----------



## XEN

Zorkuus said:


> Handfull of amp models which you can tweak endlessy. Where does one need 50 different amp models if one is to use only a few? And realistically speaking, that's what most people do. They find an amp model or two and then tweak them to their taste. They don't need a special amp just for cleans if they can get a similar clean tone from a high gain amp by tweaking the settings (this is just an example).
> 
> And these "handfull" of effects is actually 100 (could be more with all the updates, I'm not sure of that).


I don't need 50 amp models, and for that matter I don't need 100 effects. I would just like dual tone to mean dual tone like it did with the X3 series.


----------



## MobiusR

They really need to release POD Farm for HD500 which would be extremely helpful

As for Amp models i would like 

Diezel 
6505
Mark IIC+ (Recto is good but i would like a Mark Sounding amp)
Would like a Invader or Powerball upgrade from the Fireball
Soldano


----------



## TheSilentWater

So much GAS for a HD500. Had it since they came out.


----------



## Ben.Last

Zorkuus said:


> Handfull of amp models which you can tweak endlessy. Where does one need 50 different amp models if one is to use only a few? And realistically speaking, that's what most people do. They find an amp model or two and then tweak them to their taste.



That's implying that everyone is going to use the same few models. Which, while it may end up being the case, is kind of lame.


----------



## op1e

Aren't the cab models tune-able now? If they're good enough I could deal without the IR's, would sound better to load them thru VST you would think. I wouldn't use them live anyway. But the fact there's only what, 4 modern high gain models? Kills it for me. Think I'll just buy a UX1 for recording.


----------



## fps

It so depends what you put the HD through, put it through a small PA at rehearsal and it was OK, put it through this old Peavey combo and it SLAYED. Thick chunky rhythm tone, same presets, totally roared.


----------



## nothingleft09

The reality here is... The X3 is better for what people want and Line6 didn't improve on it. And the other reality with only 22 amps and no bass amps means only one thing fellas, they are going to be releasing godly overpriced model packs for the HD series like they did with the earlier models. Power Pack, Metal Shop and so on. (I bought all my model packs for the Pod Studio GX and they worked with the XT pro lol) So, $700 for an HD pro + eventual Model pack will prob be what happens.


----------



## Santuzzo

nothingleft09 said:


> The reality here is... The X3 is better for what people want and Line6 didn't improve on it. And the other reality with only 22 amps and no bass amps means only one thing fellas, they are going to be releasing godly overpriced model packs for the HD series like they did with the earlier models. Power Pack, Metal Shop and so on. (I bought all my model packs for the Pod Studio GX and they worked with the XT pro lol) So, $700 for an HD pro + eventual Model pack will prob be what happens.



I have never tried an X3, so I can't really comment on whether or not the HD or the X3 is better. But all I can say is that 22 amp models is really enough for me. Line6's approach with the HD was to have less but better sounding amp models, and I like that idea much better than having more amp models of a lesser sound quality.


----------



## Isan

The reality hear(hehe) is the amp modeling on the HD(500/bean/pro) destroys the X3 ...


----------



## ArrowHead

nothingleft09 said:


> The reality here is... The X3 is better for what people want and Line6 didn't improve on it. And the other reality with only 22 amps and no bass amps means only one thing fellas, they are going to be releasing godly overpriced model packs for the HD series like they did with the earlier models. Power Pack, Metal Shop and so on. (I bought all my model packs for the Pod Studio GX and they worked with the XT pro lol) So, $700 for an HD pro + eventual Model pack will prob be what happens.




The reality here is that line 6 was using the exact same models and library of effects for close to 20 years. The Guitarport, Toneports, Pod bean, Pod 2, Pod XT, Pod x3, Podfarm, gearbox, etc... have all been using the same exact sounds and modeling tech. 

I owned em all. Bought all the model packs. And I loved em. 

But after all these years, Line 6 finally stepped up and moved up to the newest generation of modeling technology. The RESPONSE and FEELING alone in the Pod HD 500 made it a worthwhile tradeup from my XT Live, regardless of amp models.

I don't know about you, but in some 10 years of using these line 6 models (over 100 amps!) I had settled on a handful of amps that did what I wanted them to do. I find the same useful handful of amps in the HD 500, but there's MORE useful amps. My handful is suddenly fuller.

Bass amps? I recorded bass through a bass-POD kidney, then traded up to the bass pack that came in my POD XT. Sounded like crap, and much like in the real studios I've been in, it ended up being easier and sounding better to record direct. Get some new strings, a compressor vst, and an EQ. You're good to go.

There's a bunch of poo poo about nothing in this thread. It's not a competitor for Axe FX. It IS a big step up from every single preceding line 6 model. People arguing otherwise are likely NOT sitting there with the product in front of them.

I love my POD HD. It sounds great, and was worth paying retail for. I think my tone has improved, and the dynamics in my playing are more accurately reflected by the new Pods. They're great. In the end, it is NOT ABOUT HOW MANY MODELS. It's when you try ONE model, and realize that with that model and your volume and tone knobs you just replicated 10-15 models from the old-school pods ... the dynamics, responsiveness, it's a big difference. I play clean parts through the same cranked treadplate model that I play my heavy parts through, I just roll down my volume. I could NEVER EVER do that with the earlier POD models. To a tiny degree, but never like that.


----------



## ArrowHead

That said I want my Roland Jazz amp back. That's my one regret.


----------



## dreamermind

hey guys. check out my latest clip with pod hd 500
No dance no fun (demo clip) by Stigmergy on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
no post eq on guitars . T-Racks on master bus.


----------



## Isan

Alright ladies !
My hd500 patch, based off of Strizzwald by Bulb

It is for FRFR and I use a mahogany guitar with a tone zone...

ZJENTy2.h5e


----------



## MF_Kitten

I still haven't bothered to try and get a good "out of the box" tone from my Pod. i had a listen through the cab models again not too long ago, and i found out that for leads and cleans/warm overdriven/vintage sounds they actually sound decent. but for everything that i'm doing however, it sounds pretty awful. they all have this weird low-mid honkyness to them that i have no idea what to do with. Some people complain that the Axe-FX had a low-midsy presence to it. Those people would weep at the cab models in the HD500. The amp models, however, are awesome.

I treat mine as a preamp and effects unit (and of course the power amp simulation comes from the amp model as well), and then i run it through either A: a live guitar cabinet with a solid state power amp, or B: guitar cab impulses in my DAW.


----------



## Deadnightshade

MF_Kitten said:


> I still haven't bothered to try and get a good "out of the box" tone from my Pod. i had a listen through the cab models again not too long ago, and i found out that for leads and cleans/warm overdriven/vintage sounds they actually sound decent. but for everything that i'm doing however, it sounds pretty awful. they all have this weird low-mid honkyness to them that i have no idea what to do with.




Personally I think the best pod hd cab is the XXL .It's the one with the most headroom , I believe.I use it both for distorted and clean sounds.You just have to EQ it to get rid of the low end.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Deadnightshade said:


> Personally I think the best pod hd cab is the XXL .It's the one with the most headroom , I believe.I use it both for distorted and clean sounds. You just have to EQ it to get rid of the low end.



i think combining a couple cabs would work really well, if you low pass/high pass them, combining good lows from one cab with good highs from another one.

I wish line6 would just open up and let people load their own impulses.


----------



## cyril v

MF_Kitten said:


> i think combining a couple cabs would work really well, if you low pass/high pass them, combining good lows from one cab with good highs from another one.
> 
> I wish line6 would just open up and let people load their own impulses.



Seriously  I throw in a request for that feature every few months... hopefully one day they'll toss it in.


----------



## Deadnightshade

MF_Kitten said:


> i think combining a couple cabs would work really well, if you low pass/high pass them, combining good lows from one cab with good highs from another one.
> 
> I wish line6 would just open up and let people load their own impulses.



I agree..For example i like the high end of the greenback with the mic off axis,but the amount of headroom that's present is equal to the number of penis jokes said in a church.

I guess dual tone can remedy that , but unfortunately I only have HD300 




cyril v said:


> Seriously  I throw in a request for that feature every few months... hopefully one day they'll toss it in.




What if we make it everyday  ? I'm in!


----------



## MobiusR

OMG putting open-impulse feature would make me cry! I would not even touch a AxeFX if that happens LOL

totally putting a request for Impulse feature AND Reamp feature with pod farm XD


----------



## bcfox

MF_Kitten said:


> i think combining a couple cabs would work really well, if you low pass/high pass them, combining good lows from one cab with good highs from another one..



I was actually just messing with this. I got some pretty good results without too much effort. I didn't get into much cab mixing as the volume discrepancies are a pain (tread vs XXL) so I just went the lazy route with dual F-Ball and Tread cabs with an on axis 57 on one, 421 on the other. I put a separate studio EQ on each, dropped half of the lows on 57 and half of highs on the 421, and I already had something pretty epic sounding.

The HD took me awhile to really get into. I fell in love with the AC30 and Recto instantly, but everything else has taken some time to find the sweet spots. The only things I'm really missing from the X3 now are the SLO and 5150.


----------



## the-emerson

Impulses that you could open inside the hd would be incredible, it would mean a serious firmware overhaul though, I would pay a bit extra just to use third party plugins as that has always been the weakest point of L6's products, they can never loose that fizz no matter what generation pod you have


----------



## fps

bcfox said:


> I was actually just messing with this. I got some pretty good results without too much effort. I didn't get into much cab mixing as the volume discrepancies are a pain (tread vs XXL) so I just went the lazy route with dual F-Ball and Tread cabs with an on axis 57 on one, 421 on the other. I put a separate studio EQ on each, dropped half of the lows on 57 and half of highs on the 421, and I already had something pretty epic sounding.
> 
> The HD took me awhile to really get into. I fell in love with the AC30 and Recto instantly, but everything else has taken some time to find the sweet spots. The only things I'm really missing from the X3 now are the SLO and 5150.



Hey sorry, how do you combine cabs??


----------



## MobiusR

fps said:


> Hey sorry, how do you combine cabs??


 
i think he means that dual tone feature


----------



## LMak

Gonna derail the conversation for a second and ask if anyone knows if you can replace the USB port in the HD500?

A couple of pins in mine have snapped and need to get it fixed.


----------



## MobiusR

LMak said:


> Gonna derail the conversation for a second and ask if anyone knows if you can replace the USB port in the HD500?
> 
> A couple of pins in mine have snapped and need to get it fixed.



send to line 6


----------



## LMak

MobiusR said:


> send to line 6



Yeah, looks like that's what I'll be doing! Just didn't want to be without it


----------



## MobiusR

LMak said:


> Yeah, looks like that's what I'll be doing! Just didn't want to be without it



i.....know how you feel


----------



## Lorcan Ward

So what are your guys opinions on the Pod HD now that their have been numerous updates/bug fixes? I'm starting to get a lot of CPU spikes and latency know that I'm using a lot more plugins so I'm interesting in getting a HD 500 to do most of my guitar tones outside of my Mac to cut down on CPU usage. Is their that much of a step up from Pod Farm and other amp modeling software? How hard is it to dial in High Gain tones? Thanks


----------



## iron blast

So has anyone got any hd pro yet?


----------



## ArrowHead

drawnacrol said:


> Is their that much of a step up from Pod Farm and other amp modeling software? How hard is it to dial in High Gain tones? Thanks



It is a massive step up from Pod Farm. Pod Farm, Pod Farm 2, Gearbox, Pod, Pod 2, Pod XT, Pod X3, Toneport, etc... have all used the same exact soundset for many many years. For example, Pod XT was Pod 2 with two included bundles of the 4 available. Pod X3 was the same sounds, but with all 4 bundles included and the ability to stack two sounds at once. (better processor.) Same thing going from guitarport to toneport to gearbox to Pod Farm. The same modeled sounds over and over and over for 10 years, just mixed up in different packages and presentations.

Pod HD is a whole new shebang, from the ground up. The response, sounds, and usability of all the amp models is wholly new. Go to a store and try one if you have any hesitation. BUILD A TONE FROM SCRATCH, do not use presets. The presets are 100% overdone and sound like ass.


----------



## Invader

ArrowHead said:


> For example, Pod XT was Pod 2 with two included bundles of the 4 available.



Sorry but this is not true. Pod and Pod 2 were basically the same modelling, and then for the XT, the modelling was completely re-done. Amps, cabs, effects, everything. The X3 was a tweaked version of the XT's modelling.

And now the HD has, again, completely reworked modelling. So actually there has been two big steps in the Pod family. 2.0 to XT, and X3 to HD.


----------



## Bevo

For Dual amps, try a preffered metal amp that you have set up the way you like then ad a second amp like a fender clean. Run this amp either lightly boosted or with the preamp cranked. It should have an AC/DC type of distortion.

Adjust the level so your metal amp is perfect then bring up the clean amp till you get a killer tone.

I seen this somewhere and its pretty cool, try it out!


----------



## ArrowHead

Invader said:


> Sorry but this is not true. Pod and Pod 2 were basically the same modelling, and then for the XT, the modelling was completely re-done. Amps, cabs, effects, everything. The X3 was a tweaked version of the XT's modelling.




Incorrect. Pod 1 and pod 2 was the most significant change of all, actually. But it was still the same method of modeling, they just re-modeled a few of the amps and added a few new ones. 

Line 6's own words say it's the first complete overhaul of their modeling. I'm not talking about updating a tone, or adding a new amp. I'm taking about a complete overhaul of the way they MODEL the amps from the ground up. And this is the first time it's happened. 

But since I doubt you'll believe me - take Line 6's word for it:

"Over a decade ago, Line 6 helped pioneer a new technology called amp modeling that was designed to give musicians access to a range of celebrated tones for performing and recording. 

We kept refining our modeling technology as we continued building modeling products, pushing the limits of the modeling tools that we work in. But one day we realized we had taken our existing modeling technology as far as it could go, and the decision was made to tear it all down and start again. The HD amp modeling seed was planted, and it grew into largest Line 6 research project in years."


For the record, I have owned every product I spoke of, from guitarport, toneport, XT, X3, right up to my current HD. I also followed the software end from Amp Farm to Guitarport to Gearbox to Pod Farm and Pod Farm 2. I am very familiar with the history of line 6's models from experience.

POD HD is the first product that sounds and plays absolutely nothing like any of the previous incarnations. It is different in every way. Not just tweaked, not just re-sampled. COMPLETELY different modeling technology.


----------



## Invader

ArrowHead said:


> Incorrect. Pod 1 and pod 2 was the most significant change of all, actually. But it was still the same method of modeling, they just re-modeled a few of the amps and added a few new ones.
> 
> Line 6's own words say it's the first complete overhaul of their modeling. I'm not talking about updating a tone, or adding a new amp. I'm taking about a complete overhaul of the way they MODEL the amps from the ground up. And this is the first time it's happened.
> 
> But since I doubt you'll believe me - take Line 6's word for it:
> 
> "Over a decade ago, Line 6 helped pioneer a new technology called amp modeling that was designed to give musicians access to a range of celebrated tones for performing and recording.
> 
> We kept refining our modeling technology as we continued building modeling products, pushing the limits of the modeling tools that we work in. But one day we realized we had taken our existing modeling technology as far as it could go, and the decision was made to tear it all down and start again. The HD amp modeling seed was planted, and it grew into largest Line 6 research project in years."
> 
> 
> For the record, I have owned every product I spoke of, from guitarport, toneport, XT, X3, right up to my current HD. I also followed the software end from Amp Farm to Guitarport to Gearbox to Pod Farm and Pod Farm 2. I am very familiar with the history of line 6's models from experience.
> 
> POD HD is the first product that sounds and plays absolutely nothing like any of the previous incarnations. It is different in every way. Not just tweaked, not just re-sampled. COMPLETELY different modeling technology.



I was mainly talking about the way the models actually sounded, not the technology those sounds were achieved with. The XT sounded completely different than the previous Pods. And the X3 sounded pretty much the same as the XT.

I'm not saying you're wrong about this, it seems you've done your research (although I'd take the Line 6 statement with a grain of salt, since after all, it's Line6. There's a marketing agenda behind every statement they make about their products), but as I mentioned, I was referring to the way the Pods sound. And in that regard, the XT has much more in common with the X3 than the Pod and Pod 2.0.


----------



## ArrowHead

Invader said:


> I was mainly talking about the way the models actually sounded, not the technology those sounds were achieved with.



Over the years there's been updates and tweaks, but they've applied pretty much across the board, including older gear. the POD 1 to POD 2 was a big step because I believe they went from 16 bit to 24, thus causing incompatibility in the hardware.

In other words, the updates around the time they released the XT were made available for toneport, POD 2, etc... - same with the X3. Around it's release, I got a firmware upgrade for my XT. There is still not a single sound released up til the HD that I cannot go back, plug in my toneport, and update there as well. The only limitations is hardware - like trying to use a dual tone preset from the X3 on the XT, etc...

What I'm pretty sure happened is that after they amassed a huge collection of models, the people designing the algorithms left line 6 - afterwards everything seemed to just be a repackaging and tweaking on those same basic properties. (I remember reading about the mass exodus of talent from Line 6 on the forums back in the Guitar-port days) Now 10 years later, they've finally fallen far enough behind to bring new modeling to the table, instead of continuing to concentrate on hardware variations.

This is just the beginning. If they went from 12 Models to 128 on 10 year old devices via updates and addons, imagine what's in store for the POD HD?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

ArrowHead said:


> It is a massive step up from Pod Farm. Pod Farm, Pod Farm 2, Gearbox, Pod, Pod 2, Pod XT, Pod X3, Toneport, etc... have all used the same exact soundset for many many years. For example, Pod XT was Pod 2 with two included bundles of the 4 available. Pod X3 was the same sounds, but with all 4 bundles included and the ability to stack two sounds at once. (better processor.) Same thing going from guitarport to toneport to gearbox to Pod Farm. The same modeled sounds over and over and over for 10 years, just mixed up in different packages and presentations.
> 
> Pod HD is a whole new shebang, from the ground up. The response, sounds, and usability of all the amp models is wholly new. Go to a store and try one if you have any hesitation. BUILD A TONE FROM SCRATCH, do not use presets. The presets are 100% overdone and sound like ass.



Cheers dude!!! I'm getting a good deal on a HD 500 this week so will post back here when I play through it.


----------



## iron blast

Ill stick with my x3 the Hd has too many frustrating things like lack of bass models as one example. I will say the tone is noticeably better but it still isn't as versatile Imho.


----------



## ArrowHead

iron blast said:


> Ill stick with my x3 the Hd has too many frustrating things like lack of bass models as one example. I will say the tone is noticeably better but it still isn't as versatile Imho.



Why did you need bass models? Line 6 dropped them because they were a joke. For recording, most people DI bass - not mic an amp. For live gigging, well - are you a gigging bassist? In this case it's a legit complaint, but how many POD users are gigging bassists? Not really the target audience.

Adding the bass models into the PODs was just a way for Line 6 to drop support for the Bass Pods - because NO ONE wanted them! I loved my Pod XT, but never for a moment will I pretend those bass models were anything even close to useful. 

Start looking at your favorite bass sounds/recordings, and see just how many of those were created using a mic on a bass amp vs. how may were a D.I.


----------



## ArrowHead

drawnacrol said:


> Cheers dude!!! I'm getting a good deal on a HD 500 this week so will post back here when I play through it.



Good luck, man! I hope you love it. Remember, don't get discouraged by the presets. I have no idea the logic behind it, but the presets they created for the HD are awful! I think they're just designed to get your attention across a busy music store. There's nothing very usable about them.


----------



## Isan

Just FYI the entire periphery album is all line 6 pod bass tones.


----------



## ArrowHead

Isan said:


> Just FYI the entire periphery album is all line 6 pod bass tones.



Is that why everyone is so hell bent on the bass pod models?

I love the periphery album. Personally I consider nothing on that album bass-wise something that couldn't be done direct with a handful of plugins just as easily if you took his bass pod away. 

It's just not a feature that should be considered when deciding on a Pod HD for GUITARS. Because when it comes to tracking bass you can get a great tone direct without an amp of any kind - so why worry about modeling the amp? Is it important enough to settle on inferior guitar models? 

Is Periphery using the POD bass models because they're using the POD guitar models? No. So if you're looking for bass models, emulate Periphery if you like, but when you switch back to guitar you may find those old pod tones lacking. Periphery did, didn't they?

I concede, if you're looking for bass models you may not want a POD HD. But if you're looking for guitar models, you will likely prefer the sound and feel of the HD models. A lot. It's the single biggest improvement on my guitar rig in over 10 years as a dedicated line 6 user.



TLDR: Misha can get amazing tone out of a shoebox, if that was what he had. I wouldn't model my gear choices around his, but rather take inspiration of all the great sounds he's gotten with whatever he has at his disposal. Even his original POD tones are better than anything I've heard done with a regular POD.


----------



## forum

I don't think anyone was suggesting that bass models are a crucial part of the pod. It just doesn't really make sense to get rid of something that plenty of people were using. It's nice to have options. "Just use DI" isn't really a good answer.


----------



## MobiusR

Bass users can get a Bass Pod end of story XD


----------



## Mordacain

ArrowHead said:


> Is that why everyone is so hell bent on the bass pod models?
> 
> I love the periphery album. Personally I consider nothing on that album bass-wise something that couldn't be done direct with a handful of plugins just as easily if you took his bass pod away.
> 
> It's just not a feature that should be considered when deciding on a Pod HD for GUITARS. Because when it comes to tracking bass you can get a great tone direct without an amp of any kind - so why worry about modeling the amp? Is it important enough to settle on inferior guitar models?
> 
> Is Periphery using the POD bass models because they're using the POD guitar models? No. So if you're looking for bass models, emulate Periphery if you like, but when you switch back to guitar you may find those old pod tones lacking. Periphery did, didn't they?
> 
> I concede, if you're looking for bass models you may not want a POD HD. But if you're looking for guitar models, you will likely prefer the sound and feel of the HD models. A lot. It's the single biggest improvement on my guitar rig in over 10 years as a dedicated line 6 user.
> 
> 
> 
> TLDR: Misha can get amazing tone out of a shoebox, if that was what he had. I wouldn't model my gear choices around his, but rather take inspiration of all the great sounds he's gotten with whatever he has at his disposal. Even his original POD tones are better than anything I've heard done with a regular POD.



 There is just no contest between a Pod HD and any other pod. I've A/B'd the Recto models on my Flextone III XL vs having the Pod HD through the effects loop and there is just no comparison. Get the best tone you can afford.



forum said:


> I don't think anyone was suggesting that bass models are a crucial part of the pod. It just doesn't really make sense to get rid of something that plenty of people were using. It's nice to have options. "Just use DI" isn't really a good answer.



Personally, I disagree with this statement. You can use the Pod HD as an interface and record any bass tracks with free plugins that will sound better than the old Pod bass models. I for one, prefer the focused nature of the Pod HD on producing excellent guitar tones.



MobiusR said:


> Bass users can get a Bass Pod end of story XD



 I just don't see the lack of bass models as a deciding factor in the purchase of a Pod HD. Chances are if enough people pester Line 6 for some bass models, they'll add them in a patch, that's kind how they roll


----------



## ArrowHead

forum said:


> I don't think anyone was suggesting that bass models are a crucial part of the pod. It just doesn't really make sense to get rid of something that plenty of people were using. It's nice to have options. "Just use DI" isn't really a good answer.



Someone a few pages back I believe suggested they weren't interested in the unit because it lacked the bass models and only had 22 amps.

It IS nice to have options. But even in pro studios, where many of your favorite albums are recorded, and rooms are filled wall to wall with amps, effects, and options galore - Bass is typically recorded with a DI. Even with all those other options. It's definitely a good answer, and it's WHY the bass models never caught on. They were targeted at LIVE musicians, not as studio sounds. Rarely do bass amps get miced up in the studio. (in b4 someone yells "TOOL" in response)

Like others have said as well - if you need bass sounds there are a bajillion free options. both modeling and simple Direct Input and vst. It's just not something to cry about losing. I was BUMMED when I got my HD500 and the bass models were gone. But more often than not I find a fresh $20 pack of strings (I AM CHEAP AS FUCK), DI, with a compression VST on the input gives me a far FAR FAR better sound than anything I got out of the POD over the years.

If you want options, you can do a ton of stuff. DI your bass. Now double the track. Put a little gain on the second using one of your plugins (or even your pod  ), and tuck it under the original track. Eq it slightly differently, and blend the volume of the two tracks to taste. You'll get a HUGE bass sound, and with only a few minutes and some freebie plugins.

I just never, ever, in 10+ years of perusing the line 6 forums and modeling fourms, have seens so many people suddenly give a shit about those AWFUL line 6 bass tones. I was GLEEFUL a few years back when I traded a friend my old bass kidney bean for an empty 4 space rack. It was like AIDS for bass tone. The poor bass never stood a chance.


----------



## Mordacain

Out of curiosity, has anyone (besides me) tried mixing the same amp model with different sag/bias/hum settings? I made a patch trying to emulate Petrucci's rhythm tone for "On the Backs of Angels" using that method. While I didn't succeed in capturing the strange warble Petrucci has I did wind up with a seriously awesome tone.

Essentially, 1 side is a Recto model, one with a really low sag / hum setting (to get a super dry, more Mark style tone) and the other side is another Recto with relatively the same EQ with about 70% sag and 30-40% hum and a little higher bias & excursion to try and capture the crazy output tube compression. I used different mic models on both. Just A/B'd each individually and picked the one that best captured the core tone.

It sounds so good I'm thinking about doing the same thing to the other patches I've made already that are chiefly dry amp tones. It really adds a lot of depth and sounds much more like playing with an amp in the room through headphones.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Mordacain said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone (besides me) tried mixing the same amp model with different sag/bias/hum settings? I made a patch trying to emulate Petrucci's rhythm tone for "On the Backs of Angels" using that method. While I didn't succeed in capturing the strange warble Petrucci has I did wind up with a seriously awesome tone.
> 
> Essentially, 1 side is a Recto model, one with a really low sag / hum setting (to get a super dry, more Mark style tone) and the other side is another Recto with relatively the same EQ with about 70% sag and 30-40% hum and a little higher bias & excursion to try and capture the crazy output tube compression. I used different mic models on both. Just A/B'd each individually and picked the one that best captured the core tone.
> 
> It sounds so good I'm thinking about doing the same thing to the other patches I've made already that are chiefly dry amp tones. It really adds a lot of depth and sounds much more like playing with an amp in the room through headphones.



Sounds awesome man. You wouldn't be able to make a clip of that would you?


----------



## Mendez

Wookieslayer said:


> Sounds awesome man. You wouldn't be able to make a clip of that would you?



+1 to that 

I just got the HD500, i must hear this


----------



## Mordacain

Wookieslayer said:


> Sounds awesome man. You wouldn't be able to make a clip of that would you?





Mendez said:


> +1 to that
> 
> I just got the HD500, i must hear this



Yea, I'll see if I can just make a simple dry recording of it in Reaper tonight when I get off work. Will be my first DI test of it as well.


----------



## Mordacain

Is there a way I can post the .l6t patch file with a post here? I could probably just attach it to the post with a soundcloud clip if so.


----------



## Mordacain

Ok, let's see if this works:

Link for now, trying to get embedded player working
Treadplate by Morda Cain on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

So yea, no post-processing or EQ of anykind, just my Standard Strat in standard tuning with Dimarzio's (58,67,Tonezone S). Not playing a tune, just lots of different snippets of different styles. I've thought it really cool I could roll off the volume a bit and get different tones just like a real amp so I did that in parts for some of the bluesier bits.

Incase anyone hasn't seen me say it before, I don't really play metal per se and I'm sure it shows 

And if anyone knows how I can share the tone patch I'll gladly do so.


----------



## Wookieslayer

That sounds pretty fantastic man! Bet it would sound fat in a mix. Way better than any fizzy XT or X3 tone I had. I wish you continued that Petrucci riff 

I reckon you have to upload the patch to line 6's site or another hosting website; try google docs if you have a gmail account or go make a dropbox account!


----------



## Santuzzo

Mordacain said:


> Ok, let's see if this works:
> 
> Link for now, trying to get embedded player working
> Treadplate by Morda Cain on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> So yea, no post-processing or EQ of anykind, just my Standard Strat in standard tuning with Dimarzio's (58,67,Tonezone S). Not playing a tune, just lots of different snippets of different styles. I've thought it really cool I could roll of the volume a bit and get different tones just like a real amp.
> 
> Incase anyone hasn't seen me say it before, I don't really play metal per se and I'm sure it shows
> 
> And if anyone knows how I can share the tone patch I'll gladly do so.



Man, sounds awesome !
Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Mendez

Isan posted it through MediaFire



Isan said:


> Alright ladies !
> My hd500 patch, based off of Strizzwald by Bulb
> 
> It is for FRFR and I use a mahogany guitar with a tone zone...
> 
> ZJENTy2.h5e



For some reason i cant go the website to hear it 

I would really like to hear it, cant wait till you find a way to share the patch 

Edit: I was finally able to hear it, pretty sweet tone man!


----------



## Mordacain

Cool guys, thanks for the kudos. 

I went ahead and setup a mediafire account. I'll probably eventually load it up to L6's website once I flesh it out some. Its literally still just amps and a footswitchable noisegate up front (haven't even messed with the levels yet ). I also have the two amp models assigned to footswitches 2 & 3, which I used to even out the amp volume levels so they'd blend better and be the same relative volume.

Angels Rhythm_rev2.h5e


----------



## Mendez

Thanks for uploading the patch man


----------



## Mordacain

Mendez said:


> Thanks for uploading the patch man



No problem, I'm interested to hear it used by someone that can actually play metal with a proper guitar. I mean, it sounds good to my ears (actually better run through the Flextone III's effects return) but I can't really play anything that will test the effect properly


----------



## Mendez

Hmm, yeah someone that plays "proper" metal needs to play it....i dont feel like i can pull it off either. The way you play sounds similar to how i play  I can chug...


----------



## ArrowHead

I have a question:

The default behavior on my XT was such that when I made adjustments to a patch, and then changed patches, the first patch will not save any of the changes I made when I switch back. 

Now on the HD, if I tweak a patch the only way I see to go back to the original state is to unplug the unit for a minute and plug it back in. Is there a way to make it behave the same as the XT, where it will not keep the changes I make to a patch when I change patches?


----------



## Isan

Double click the patch to reset it


----------



## Bevo

Anyone have a good Motley Crue Dr Feelgood era tone built?

I looked into it and they were using JCM800 with no boost just cranked like AC/DC, mids on 7 highs maxed.
This tone is close but not there when I set it up this way, any advice please pass along!


----------



## MABGuitar

I have just ordered my pod, can't wait to join the club!


----------



## Santuzzo

MABGuitar said:


> I have just ordered my pod, can't wait to join the club!



which one did you order?


----------



## MABGuitar

Santuzzo said:


> which one did you order?



Sorry haha I should've mentioned that. I ordered the hd500


----------



## Santuzzo

MABGuitar said:


> Sorry haha I should've mentioned that. I ordered the hd500



Great choice, IMO, I love my HD500!


----------



## MABGuitar

Santuzzo said:


> Great choice, IMO, I love my HD500!



Me too haha I tried my friend's and I actually loved it more than I expected plus it was way less confusing than what people made it up to be.

Are you using it at gigs at all?


----------



## Santuzzo

MABGuitar said:


> Me too haha I tried my friend's and I actually loved it more than I expected plus it was way less confusing than what people made it up to be.
> 
> Are you using it at gigs at all?



No, I haven't used it on gigs yet. My band (trio) is looking for a drummer since our drummer left the band


----------



## MABGuitar

Santuzzo said:


> No, I haven't used it on gigs yet. My band (trio) is looking for a drummer since our drummer left the band



Aww I know the feeling man! Plus good drummers are not very common around here.

The main reason I ordered the HD500 is to record and I've heard people say that it sounds pretty good live.


----------



## Santuzzo

MABGuitar said:


> Aww I know the feeling man! Plus good drummers are not very common around here.
> 
> The main reason I ordered the HD500 is to record and I've heard people say that it sounds pretty good live.



I am using it for recording and I am VERY pleased with the sound I'm getting with it.
Just a week before I heard from the drummer he'd leave the band I got a Rocktron Velocity power amp and a Laney 2x12 cab to use with the POD. Haven't really used it at higher volumes yet, but it sounds really good!


----------



## MABGuitar

Santuzzo said:


> I am using it for recording and I am VERY pleased with the sound I'm getting with it.
> Just a week before I heard from the drummer he'd leave the band I got a Rocktron Velocity power amp and a Laney 2x12 cab to use with the POD. Haven't really used it at higher volumes yet, but it sounds really good!



Good to know as that is the power amp I was aiming to get so far. Probably gonna get an orange 2x12 or maybe even 1x12 just to make my rig more portable lol.


----------



## Santuzzo

MABGuitar said:


> Good to know as that is the power amp I was aiming to get so far. Probably gonna get an orange 2x12 or maybe even 1x12 just to make my rig more portable lol.



I have to say I was surprised at how lightweight that 2x12 Laney cab is. Now I'd love to get one more of those and use them in a stereo set-up.


----------



## Bevo

No advice on the Crue tones?

We are doing an 80's jam in a few weeks, all the hair bands will be on the set list!
Are you kiddies to young or am I too old?


----------



## Santuzzo

Bevo said:


> No advice on the Crue tones?
> 
> We are doing an 80's jam in a few weeks, all the hair bands will be on the set list!
> Are you kiddies to young or am I too old?



Sorry, I'm certainly not too young, but I just never was a huge Crue fan.
You might find some useful patches on the Line6 forum.


----------



## Mordacain

Bevo said:


> No advice on the Crue tones?
> 
> We are doing an 80's jam in a few weeks, all the hair bands will be on the set list!
> Are you kiddies to young or am I too old?



I'm at work currently but I'll try playing with it when I get home and post a patch if I come up with something nice.

In my experience with the HD500 so far, I can say that the best result come from treating the amp models like a real amp in terms of EQ'n. 

I'd recommend setting up the amp exactly the same, then experiment with the sag / bias / hum settings and then with the mic.


----------



## jacksonwarriormg

hi,this is my first single call Encrypt(instrumental).im doing everything by myself.My solo project is call 
*Infinite Explanation
* 

ihve recorded this with my pod hd 500


----------



## Xenos0176

Finally was able to record something with my podhd500. Im actually in the process of reworking this demo track, but i think it sounds pretty good for the lack of gear i used to record it. Drums ARE programmed


Veiled by Pennies from God Guitar on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Bevo

Mordacain said:


> I'm at work currently but I'll try playing with it when I get home and post a patch if I come up with something nice.
> 
> In my experience with the HD500 so far, I can say that the best result come from treating the amp models like a real amp in terms of EQ'n.
> 
> I'd recommend setting up the amp exactly the same, then experiment with the sag / bias / hum settings and then with the mic.


 
Good advice and I was following the same idea, looking up the gear and settings really helped.
One thing that was off was the tuning, I found some tab that had it standard but one was DGCFAD which was perfect and now the tone works!

I love this thing!!


----------



## Leetlord

I got a HD500 a couple weeks ago. Loving it so far. 

Any suggestions for a good interface?
Have you guys found that there's a better way to record directly than via usb?

I made a tone test, direct usb recording through very primitive tracking software.

It's just me improvising(wanking) and testing sustain over a little melody I came up with. Check it out if you like.


----------



## space frog

sup guys 

I got a POD HD500, I'd be glad to help anyone who would need help using it, setting it up or anything else POD HD-related. Had it for 3-4 months now, got some nice tones so far. Here's (one of) my sound


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm trying to mimic an effect I have in post on one of my tracks (reference: Idea #1 by DBartko on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free at the beginning and at 1:38 - end).

The effect is a Comb filter with high freq and low res going to low freq and high res (sync at 1/8th notes). I cannot seem to find a way to emulate a comb filter in my HD500 is this possible in the pedal (or is there another pedal that could do this)?


----------



## quaned

Hey guys.

I've been wanting to look into buying a pod for recording for sometime now. I'm currently in the process of sitting my final high school exams, so hence I will have a couple hundred dollars to blow on some gear after. (~$600-$700)

I'm fairly keen on the HD500 and the HD bean. Are there any major differences between them? Which one would you recommend? Would the amp modelling be decent enough to replace my (crappy) Peavey Vypyr?

Cheers all.


----------



## Isan

ThePhilosopher said:


> I'm trying to mimic an effect I have in post on one of my tracks (reference: Idea #1 by DBartko on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free at the beginning and at 1:38 - end).
> 
> The effect is a Comb filter with high freq and low res going to low freq and high res (sync at 1/8th notes). I cannot seem to find a way to emulate a comb filter in my HD500 is this possible in the pedal (or is there another pedal that could do this)?



phaser plus a vox filter set very slow


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I would be able to sweep the filter freq and res the same way or would that be unnecessary?


----------



## Mordacain

quaned said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I've been wanting to look into buying a pod for recording for sometime now. I'm currently in the process of sitting my final high school exams, so hence I will have a couple hundred dollars to blow on some gear after. (~$600-$700)
> 
> I'm fairly keen on the HD500 and the HD bean. Are there any major differences between them? Which one would you recommend? Would the amp modelling be decent enough to replace my (crappy) Peavey Vypyr?
> 
> Cheers all.



The Pod HD as everything the Bean does + blanaced XLR outputs for direct PA connection / FRFR setups as well as having the integrated footboard. It winds up being cheaper than getting a Bean + FBV Shortboard controller and personally I feel its a bit more functional being in a single unit. If you even want to consider performance aspects, then the HD500 is a better fit, its also cheaper than Bean + FBV.

I had a Vypyr Tube 60 and the HD modelling sounds light years beyond it in every measure. There is so many more useful tones and has a much better onboard recording interface. The Vypyr is good for what it is, but really just doesn't come close in tonality.


----------



## MABGuitar

I finally recieved my hd500 last night! I already made myself an awesome metal tone and right now I'm downloading other people's clean patches to learn how to make one myself. I gotta say I didn't expect this unit to sound this good in my vypyr's aux input haha. I'll record something as soon as time permits (damn exams).


----------



## pitbulltodd

i just traded a guitar for a podhd. can't wait to tweak some tones with it.


----------



## Xenos0176

hey guys, i've run into sort of a problem. On the pod i have a great metal tone, but only if i have a lot of distortion on my amp too so i can't switch to clean very well. Anyone have this problem/know how to fix it??


----------



## Mordacain

Xenos0176 said:


> hey guys, i've run into sort of a problem. On the pod i have a great metal tone, but only if i have a lot of distortion on my amp too so i can't switch to clean very well. Anyone have this problem/know how to fix it??



How are you running the pod into the amp? What kind of tone are you going for and what are your settings on the pod for the models.

Also, do you have the output set up properly in the POD to match your configuration. For instance, mine is set for Studio/Direct when using headphones and I switch it to Combo PwrAmp when I run it through the effects return on my amp (which is a combo).


----------



## fiveyears

Soooo what's the bottom line on the HD pro? I was looking for an axe-fx for some good distortions (djenty), and good cleans, but it's a bit too expensive...after looking into this it seems like a good buy but i'd rather hear what owners think about it..


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I think the HD500 is a better deal than the HD Pro (unless you already have a midi foot controller).


----------



## Mordacain

fiveyears said:


> Soooo what's the bottom line on the HD pro? I was looking for an axe-fx for some good distortions (djenty), and good cleans, but it's a bit too expensive...after looking into this it seems like a good buy but i'd rather hear what owners think about it..



Its absolutely ace in its class. You won't get better for the price. Its easy enough to get just about any sound you want out of it.


----------



## Santuzzo

MABGuitar said:


> I finally recieved my hd500 last night! I already made myself an awesome metal tone and right now I'm downloading other people's clean patches to learn how to make one myself. I gotta say I didn't expect this unit to sound this good in my vypyr's aux input haha. I'll record something as soon as time permits (damn exams).



Welcome to the club!


----------



## Mendez

MABGuitar said:


> I finally recieved my hd500 last night! I already made myself an awesome metal tone and right now I'm downloading other people's clean patches to learn how to make one myself. I gotta say I didn't expect this unit to sound this good in my vypyr's aux input haha. I'll record something as soon as time permits (damn exams).



I gotta download some clean patches too, apparantly I'm not too good at tweaking a good clean tone 

I've been using mordacain's patch with a few tweaks a lot recently, its just that good


----------



## MABGuitar

Mendez said:


> I gotta download some clean patches too, apparantly I'm not too good at tweaking a good clean tone
> 
> I've been using mordacain's patch with a few tweaks a lot recently, its just that good



Same here haba i've tried making a clean patch but they always suck so far. I did make some nice distorted tones though especially with dual amps.


----------



## Watty

Paul (Chimp Spanner) just released a youtube video showing him demoing a patch as he created it on the HD Pro...

It sounded really good for the price point IMHO, definitely some competition for the Axe if you don't have the $$$ to blow.


----------



## Mordacain

Mendez said:


> I gotta download some clean patches too, apparantly I'm not too good at tweaking a good clean tone
> 
> I've been using mordacain's patch with a few tweaks a lot recently, its just that good



Awww, thanks man  I've got some good clean patches I can upload when I get back from Atlanta (Dream Theater ) tomorrow. They're mainly bluesy, slightly dirty patches, but I have one I've been tweaking for "On the Backs of Angels" as well. My basic patch for a super clean tone is essentially based on David Gilmour's Hiwatt DR103 settings. The bluesier ones I use a Dr Z for. 

However, for some more lively warm clean tones the Fender models are the go-to IMO. Basically I'd advise upping the Sag controls, setting the master around 75% and then seasoning front-end gain to taste and adjusting channel volume to where you need it. If you use compression, keep it light otherwise you lose dynamics. I'd recommend making that foot-switchable as well so you can remove it from the front-end.


----------



## space frog

watsonb2 said:


> Paul (Chimp Spanner) just released a youtube video showing him demoing a patch as he created it on the HD Pro...
> 
> It sounded really good for the price point IMHO, definitely some competition for the Axe if you don't have the $$$ to blow.



ive always said that for 1/4 the price, it does a VERY good job. my only complaint would be that the delays all sound very digital and dry. i prefer analog delays, but im real fine with a nova repeater in the loop  otherwisex good quality models ans fx imo

frogdit: ill try uploading my djent patch tonight. works well with high output pups, but its good with anything for clean imo when you turn off the disto (its a blackface dbl vib amp, XXL cab with disto in front)


----------



## MobiusR

Guys what should i get for a power amp for my HD500? I just want something where i can be heard from miles away and not sound "Muddy".

Crown XLS1000
Samson Servo 200
Art SLA1/2
Carvin HD1500
Carvin DCM1000L


----------



## pitbulltodd

can the podhd300 djent? do you guys think the podhd300 is better than the pod x3 live?


----------



## Mendez

Mordacain said:


> Awww, thanks man  I've got some good clean patches I can upload when I get back from Atlanta (Dream Theater ) tomorrow. They're mainly bluesy, slightly dirty patches, but I have one I've been tweaking for "On the Backs of Angels" as well. My basic patch for a super clean tone is essentially based on David Gilmour's Hiwatt DR103 settings. The bluesier ones I use a Dr Z for.
> 
> However, for some more lively warm clean tones the Fender models are the go-to IMO. Basically I'd advise upping the Sag controls, setting the master around 75% and then seasoning front-end gain to taste and adjusting channel volume to where you need it. If you use compression, keep it light otherwise you lose dynamics. I'd recommend making that foot-switchable as well so you can remove it from the front-end.



Ah man that would be great! I guess ill start working on some patches my self, your advice should be a great start. Thanks man 

OH! and enjoy dream theater bro!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Here are my main two tones (since we're in the sharing mode):
www.DbartArt.com/DbartkoClean 1.h5e
www.DbartArt.com/DbartkoDirty 1.h5e


----------



## Santuzzo

MobiusR said:


> Guys what should i get for a power amp for my HD500? I just want something where i can be heard from miles away and not sound "Muddy".
> 
> Crown XLS1000
> Samson Servo 200
> Art SLA1/2
> Carvin HD1500
> Carvin DCM1000L



I'm using a Rocktron Velocity 300 and am very happy with it.


----------



## xCaptainx

me too!


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

Just got my POD HD-500. Best purchase I've made so far this year. It's easy to dial in, and I'm finding great metal tones with ease.


----------



## Counterspell

Thanks to everyone for posting so much info in this thread, I have for sure been swayed to switch over from using my pod farm platinum plug in to checking out a hd500! Also very excited to have some foot expression with some wah wah's. 

Looks like a guy on ebay been letting them go for 419 with free ship, but it jumps back to 500 at random times.


----------



## DropTheSun

pitbulltodd said:


> can the podhd300 djent? do you guys think the podhd300 is better than the pod x3 live?



I haven't used pod x3 live BUT, POD HD300 can sound pretty amazing in djenty stuff. I own POD HD300 and Toneport UX1 w/ metal pack. POD HD sounds way better than Toneport. 

Pod hd300 isn't perfect tought. ie. I hate that i can't use Tube Screamer and EQ at the same time. I can get pretty nice djenty sound out of this board, but it would sound even better if i could put EQ and screamer in the same chain.


----------



## Cookiedude777

Been working on this patch for a while. It is the tone for the intro rhythm guitar for Collecting Space by Steven Wilson.
What do you think?
Steven Wilson: Collecting Space Intro Rhythm Tone by DannyFeng on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Cookiedude777

pitbulltodd said:


> can the podhd300 djent? do you guys think the podhd300 is better than the pod x3 live?



I have been playing around with the settings and "djent" is possible to achieve. I got a patch that I am still working on and it sounds pretty tight!
POD HD is better than POD X3 in the sense of sound quality hence the "HD" in the title. However, you won't be able to have a large variety of choices to do such as having bass amp sims, vocals etc. Overall POD HD is worth it! It's really huge and amazing for its price.


----------



## cyril v

kake said:


> I haven't used pod x3 live BUT, POD HD300 can sound pretty amazing in djenty stuff. I own POD HD300 and Toneport UX1 w/ metal pack. POD HD sounds way better than Toneport.
> 
> Pod hd300 isn't perfect tought. ie. I hate that i can't use Tube Screamer and EQ at the same time. I can get pretty nice djenty sound out of this board, but it would sound even better if i could put EQ and screamer in the same chain.



Those limitations are what made the choice to go for the HD500/HD Bean a lot easier.


----------



## quaned

Mordacain said:


> The Pod HD as everything the Bean does + blanaced XLR outputs for direct PA connection / FRFR setups as well as having the integrated footboard. It winds up being cheaper than getting a Bean + FBV Shortboard controller and personally I feel its a bit more functional being in a single unit. If you even want to consider performance aspects, then the HD500 is a better fit, its also cheaper than Bean + FBV.
> 
> I had a Vypyr Tube 60 and the HD modelling sounds light years beyond it in every measure. There is so many more useful tones and has a much better onboard recording interface. The Vypyr is good for what it is, but really just doesn't come close in tonality.



Sweet. Would the modelling on the HD be decent enough for live/gigging use? As I may eventually sell off my vypyr and get a atomic reactor powered cab and use the HD as a preamp.

Now I want a HD500 

Lastly, anyone know of any legit, good online sellers which sell the HD500 at a reasonable price and ship to Aus?

Cheers.


----------



## space frog

id say that with a good power amp and cab combo, it would do the gigs well. maybe an additional noise gate though


----------



## MABGuitar

Just made a quick vid to show you guys how it sounds through the vypyr 120 tube's aux input.



Sorry for the lack of riffs in the distorted part I made this very quick and didn't realize it until I uploaded it and I'm too busy with exams and projects to redo it.

Edit: lol shit I just snapped my high e cause doing huge bends sounds awesome on this. First time I break a string by playing in years!


----------



## Felvin

Hi! I bought a Pod HD 400 a few days ago and so far I'm happy with it. 

Today I had the idea to combine it with my Boss GT-10. So I tried to include the HD 400 into the FX-chain of the GT-10 (send--> guitar in --> L/Mono --> return) but there's no signal coming back from the HD 400. 

Am I missing something?

EDIT: Problem solved. Been too tired yesterday. Now to the tweaking...


----------



## DropTheSun

I'm lookin Atomic Reactor 112 or 212 for my POD HD300. Is there anyone here, who has used this Active Cap with Pod HD? Is it that good what i've heard and would it work with pod hd300?


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

Anyone care to share tips on how to get a brutal distortion, like Whitechapel or such? EQ tricks or whatever.


----------



## space frog

put a classic disto in front of a Recto or Engl model, only at like 20% gain. Pumps up the br00tz


----------



## MobiusR

Meshuggah patch Difference by Christian§ on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Thought i put my meshuggah patch on here 


Don't Do Huggah.h5e


----------



## Mordacain

A touch late, but as promised, some clean patches. Recorded a quick sample of 3 of the patches: 

Hd500clean by Morda Cain on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

(if anyone can tell me how to use the embed code for the soundcloud player, please shoot me a PM explaining it if you don't mind)

Here are my individual clean patches (in the order they appear in the clip):

Clean to Dirty.h5e

Echoes.h5e

Angels Intro.h5e

I wanted to include the Dr Z patch in the clip as well but ran out of time before I had to run to work but here it is anyway:

Dr Z Dirty Clean.h5e

And here is my whole setlist which has a few more crunchy patches:

Mordacain.zip

I had to redo the levels in all of my patches as I discovered I was using the HD setup incorrectly into my Flextone III so I had waaaaay more volume than I should have had when I went to direct record.


----------



## Mordacain

Meant to include some notes on a few of those patches:

Echoes was my attempt at having a nice do-it-all Pink Floyd sound, but that got scrapped to focus on early Floyd (hence the title). That being said, I've not been happy with the fuzz results (my original version had both a Fuzz Face and a Big Muff with a Coloursound boost in front of both. that worked a bit better but I had to sacrifice the extra options to get the amp tones I wanted.

Dr Z Dirty Clean has a Colorsound Boost to add some dirt (off by default), but be aware the settings I have really only work well for single-coils. The Lo-Fi delay eats up DSP but just sounds cool.

The Angels Intro obviously only emulates the main (double-tracked) electric guitar part. Petrucci double-tracked electrics into one clean side, and then the same settings but with a phaser in front on the other side. I've replicated that but obviously you're still missing the acoustic he has tracked with the electrics.


----------



## Mordacain

Made a couple of Dr Z clips which are actually my first attempt at multi-tracking as well. Think I might have some latency issues and might need to work out a different monitoring solution.

That aside, this is actually turning into my favorite preset. Anyway, the product of lack of sleep and a few Blue Moon Harvest Pumpkin Ales:

Dr Z. Jazzy Blues: Drz jazzy by Morda Cain on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Dr Z. Bluesy something or another: Drz bluesy by Morda Cain on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

How does the recto model sound into a power amp?


----------



## Mordacain

Stealthtastic said:


> How does the recto model sound into a power amp?



If setup right you can get a pretty accurate recto power amp sound. Personally I think the best results will come from an FRFR type setup. The Flextone I am using is vaguely similar since it has flat-response speakers and a very neutral power amp. It actually sounds a bit better amped, just adds a bit of speaker crunch and overall depth that doesn't get conveyed through headphones.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yea I'm thinking qsc + pod hd500, I want to hive it a spin IRL before I buy though.


----------



## Rook

From my experience with the HD series, I'd be far more inclined to go FRFR than with something ilk the Axe FX.

QSC would be a good match IMO.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

My first go at a dual tone (it's a Bomber and FBall panned hard left and hard right). I quite like it let me know if you like it as well: DirtyDuo


----------



## MABGuitar

Here's my attempt at recording a clean patch with the usb: Pod HD500 Clean settings bridge and neck pickup by MABGuitar on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

My apologies for the sloppy playing and the super old strings on my carvin.  Plus my pickups have less output than usual cause I suck at wiring and I don't have the cash to get it repaired now LOL.

Edit: now that I listen to this again it sounds pretty bad compared to when I play it through my amp, any suggestion?


----------



## Mendez

Mordacain said:


> Made a couple of Dr Z clips which are actually my first attempt at multi-tracking as well. Think I might have some latency issues and might need to work out a different monitoring solution.
> 
> That aside, this is actually turning into my favorite preset. Anyway, the product of lack of sleep and a few Blue Moon Harvest Pumpkin Ales:
> 
> Dr Z. Jazzy Blues: Drz jazzy by Morda Cain on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Dr Z. Bluesy something or another: Drz bluesy by Morda Cain on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



To Mordacain,

Your a cool guy, you make great patches, your playing is awesome, and you give great advice! So because of these things, i now hate you. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
Aw man, i cant hate you for long 

Edit: When you guys post your recordings on soundcloud, do you do DI recordings with the Pod HD500 impulses or use your own impulses?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I use the HD500 impulses because I cannot use impulses in Reason 6 (that I know of).


----------



## Mendez

ThePhilosopher said:


> I use the HD500 impulses because I cannot use impulses in Reason 6 (that I know of).



I've used both, but to me, the ones on the HD500 sound better. Then again i gotta learn how to properly use impulses on Logic...


----------



## Mordacain

Mendez said:


> To Mordacain,
> 
> Your a cool guy, you make great patches, your playing is awesome, and you give great advice! So because of these things, i now hate you.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Aw man, i cant hate you for long
> 
> Edit: When you guys post your recordings on soundcloud, do you do DI recordings with the Pod HD500 impulses or use your own impulses?



 Thanks I actually feel pretty bad about those Dr Z clips...had probably had a few too many pumpkin ales to be messing around with recordings; I'm hoping the perceived latency out of sync'ness was just the ales doing their thing 

I'm just using stock Pod stuff because I am a complete noob to recording. Granted, I've experimented with stuff DI'd into my computer before but not actually recorded any of it. Last time I actually messed with recording stuff was back in the the 4 track tape recorder days  I do have some other impulses I used with Revalver and the GSP1101 when I had it and I'll definitely try some comparisons once I get more familiar with operating Reaper and can load up ReCabinet or LeCab. There's a good tutorial in the recording section I've browsed through before.

All of my clips have been completely dry, no EQ or post-processing added (mainly cause I don't know how yet). The guys doing _good_ clips probably are doing more professional editing


----------



## Mendez

Yeah i hear ya, all the recordings i have done are pretty dry as well. Must learn to record....


----------



## Mordacain

MABGuitar said:


> Here's my attempt at recording a clean patch with the usb: Pod HD500 Clean settings bridge and neck pickup by MABGuitar on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> My apologies for the sloppy playing and the super old strings on my carvin.  Plus my pickups have less output than usual cause I suck at wiring and I don't have the cash to get it repaired now LOL.
> 
> Edit: now that I listen to this again it sounds pretty bad compared to when I play it through my amp, any suggestion?



What kind of settings are you using? 

For that kind of tone I remember hearing on the original track I suggest the DR103 model with a lil of the Red Compressor in front (Maybe 25% sustain, 45-50% level), EQ setting around noon (maybe a touch less Mid), presence to add sparkle and perhaps a little Room reverb. Also play with the different mics but for my money, I love the 409 for most clean tones, its very open and airy sounding.

Just a general note, the reverbs and delays sound _much_ better in my experience with a lighter mix level. Reverbs I usually have around 25% and delays anywhere from 20-45% depending on the model.


----------



## Mordacain

kake said:


> I'm lookin Atomic Reactor 112 or 212 for my POD HD300. Is there anyone here, who has used this Active Cap with Pod HD? Is it that good what i've heard and would it work with pod hd300?



I think you might actually do a little better with the Tech 21 Power Engine. I know the Atomic Reactor power section is supposed to be fairly neutral for a tube-based power amp, but you'll still have some coloration. The Tech 21 sounds really good and is quite a bit cheaper. Worth checking out. You can also use the XLR outs to run directly into the PE, which is how I personally want to run one when I can afford it


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Adding a test of my tone patch from above; it's in standard tuning with just drums and each part single-tracked: DirtyDuoTest by DBartko on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Mendez

ThePhilosopher said:


> Adding a test of my tone patch from above; it's in standard tuning with just drums and each part single-tracked: DirtyDuoTest by DBartko on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



That sounded pretty good. I liked the tone. As for the recording it self, it might be just me, but the volume kinda swells (low to loud). I'm a recording noob so i cant give you advice on that, but overall it was great.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

It could be my wonky instrument cable I need to replace or I had the threshold on the noise gate set too high or some odd combination (or something else I'm not aware of). Thanks for the listen, I took the advice of Powerbook20 from the Axe-Fx thread after watching his youtube video and applied it the best I could to the HD500.


----------



## Mendez

Just Dled you patch, ill test drive it  (been going through various distorted patches) I'm thinking I might have to upgrade my pick ups cause I cant get a tight distorted tone. I get close, but its still missing something.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Video with the Duotone and my M-Series LTD w/EMG 81/85 set in dropped C

Also my first day of trying out Chris' Gravity pick.


----------



## pitbulltodd

ThePhilosopher said:


> Video with the Duotone and my M-Series LTD w/EMG 81/85 set in dropped C
> 
> Also my first day of trying out Chris' Gravity pick.


that tone sounded killer


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

ThePhilosopher said:


> Video with the Duotone and my M-Series LTD w/EMG 81/85 set in dropped C
> 
> Also my first day of trying out Chris' Gravity pick.



Still sounds wayyy too digital, but I assume you're plugged straight into the computer? 

Pretty stoked to try an HD500 out in front of an actual power amp/cab or QSC12 just to see if it sounds any good that way.


----------



## MABGuitar

This might sound dumb but is there a noticeable difference in sound between plugging it via usb or through an interface. And also if I were to use an interface would it sound better with two 1/4'' cables or xlr cables? I'd try right now but I don't have enough cables heh.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

MABGuitar said:


> This might sound dumb but is there a noticeable difference in sound between plugging it via usb or through an interface. And also if I were to use an interface would it sound better with two 1/4'' cables or xlr cables? I'd try right now but I don't have enough cables heh.



I was wondering this aswell, I'll try it out later today if I get a chance.


Is anyone getting "pop" noises when they record? Its getting really annoying


----------



## Mordacain

MABGuitar said:


> This might sound dumb but is there a noticeable difference in sound between plugging it via usb or through an interface. And also if I were to use an interface would it sound better with two 1/4'' cables or xlr cables? I'd try right now but I don't have enough cables heh.



Why would it sound better running into another interface? Is there some Digital to Analog conversion happening? I wouldn't think so, but I don't really know... I could see it sounding better if Digital to Analog was happening somewhere along the line if there were better DA converters on another interface.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I don't get any pops; my chain: 
Guitar --> HD500 (stereo 1/4") --> M-Audio Firewire Solo --> Reason 6.0 (my pc is a full on monster though; Hexcore 3.2 GHz processor, 16GB ram, SSD drive for my OS/Adobe/DAW, 3.5 TB of storage).


----------



## Felvin

drawnacrol said:


> Is anyone getting "pop" noises when they record? Its getting really annoying



Got some 'pops' when I tried a too small ASIO buffer size. 

And for the difference between USB, SPDIF and analog Line-In... I can't hear any except a very, very silent hiss when using the analog Line-In.


----------



## space frog

I record USB and never had ANY problem. The only problem I have is that my amp does TERRIBLE buzzing sounds whenever I plug the POD in my computer via USB. That's really annoying. the buzzing doesn't come out in the recording though, but it really gets annoying when I play my stuff while recording...


----------



## Mordacain

space frog said:


> I record USB and never had ANY problem. The only problem I have is that my amp does TERRIBLE buzzing sounds whenever I plug the POD in my computer via USB. That's really annoying. the buzzing doesn't come out in the recording though, but it really gets annoying when I play my stuff while recording...



That would likely be the output mode. If you have it set to studio/direct its going to have a much higher line out level and a different EQ which could cause all sorts of bad audio distortion with an amp.


----------



## space frog

Mordacain said:


> That would likely be the output mode. If you have it set to studio/direct its going to have a much higher line out level and a different EQ which could cause all sorts of bad audio distortion with an amp.



Mmmh I'll try switching the output mode but iirc it does this with both modes... I'll try anyways


----------



## Mordacain

space frog said:


> Mmmh I'll try switching the output mode but iirc it does this with both modes... I'll try anyways



What about the line out switch on the front of the pod, set to Line vs Amp maybe? I'd had that problem....I didn't have buzzing, but lots of distortion from having too high a line level.

What's the setup you're using (and is it an HD300,400 or 500)? Just realized the HD500 could have additional setup options the other ones might not have...


----------



## DVRP

Stealthtastic said:


> Still sounds wayyy too digital, but I assume you're plugged straight into the computer?
> 
> Pretty stoked to try an HD500 out in front of an actual power amp/cab or QSC12 just to see if it sounds any good that way.



We did that today at practice with Evans new HD500 into Andrew's VHT...sounded awesome as fuck.


----------



## space frog

Mordacain said:


> What about the line out switch on the front of the pod, set to Line vs Amp maybe? I'd had that problem....I didn't have buzzing, but lots of distortion from having too high a line level.
> 
> What's the setup you're using (and is it an HD300,400 or 500)? Just realized the HD500 could have additional setup options the other ones might not have...



POD HD500, output at AMP and I just realized I did not use it with my Noise Gate yet, so right now it's plugged in the FX loop of my Boss NS-2, I'll have to try with that maybe the problem is already solved


----------



## MF_Kitten

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/October.mp3

bass and guitars are all POD HD500 into redwirez impulses.


----------



## space frog

space frog said:


> POD HD500, output at AMP and I just realized I did not use it with my Noise Gate yet, so right now it's plugged in the FX loop of my Boss NS-2, I'll have to try with that maybe the problem is already solved



Neither output mode or the noise gate fixed the issue, still buzzing  Maybe its just my amp though... an old Roland Jazz-Chorus, might be a little sensible to this kind of stuff... dunno I suck at anything related with electricity


----------



## Mordacain

space frog said:


> Neither output mode or the noise gate fixed the issue, still buzzing  Maybe its just my amp though... an old Roland Jazz-Chorus, might be a little sensible to this kind of stuff... dunno I suck at anything related with electricity



Hmm, not sure what to tell ya there. Are you running into the front of the amp or the effects loop?


----------



## gunshow86de

Forgive me if this is a stupid question, or it's already been asked (there's over 1,000 posts in this thread, cut me some slack )..........

If I run the bean POD HD, can I use it as an interface between my monitors and my PC? By that I mean, if I'm _not_ running POD Farm (or whatever the software the HD uses), will it still playback audio from my PC?

I've only ever had Guitar Port and the KB37, and both of them did this. I'm just not sure if the POD works the same way, since the processing occurs inside of the unit itself. 

Thanks


----------



## Mordacain

gunshow86de said:


> Forgive me if this is a stupid question, or it's already been asked (there's over 1,000 posts in this thread, cut me some slack )..........
> 
> If I run the bean POD HD, can I use it as an interface between my monitors and my PC? By that I mean, if I'm _not_ running POD Farm (or whatever the software the HD uses), will it still playback audio from my PC?
> 
> I've only ever had Guitar Port and the KB37, and both of them did this. I'm just not sure if the POD works the same way, since the processing occurs inside of the unit itself.
> 
> Thanks



Yes, the POD can be set as your default audio device if you have it connected via USB.


----------



## space frog

Mordacain said:


> Hmm, not sure what to tell ya there. Are you running into the front of the amp or the effects loop?



my setup is like this:

guitar &#8594; noise gate &#8594; POD in the FX loop of the gate (&#8594; Nova repeater delay, but it does buzz even without it) &#8594; Jazz-Chorus channel 1 high input (buzz still there in channel 2 low input too)

I've been trying to understand the problem, but I ran out of ideas  thanks for trying to help anyways


----------



## Mordacain

space frog said:


> my setup is like this:
> 
> guitar &#8594; noise gate &#8594; POD in the FX loop of the gate (&#8594; Nova repeater delay, but it does buzz even without it) &#8594; Jazz-Chorus channel 1 high input (buzz still there in channel 2 low input too)
> 
> I've been trying to understand the problem, but I ran out of ideas  thanks for trying to help anyways



Well, running models into the front of any amp usually doesn't yield pleasant results in my experience. I'm thinking the front-end of the amp is just being overloaded. And you're sure the Pod is set for Combo in setup and not Combo PWR Amp?


----------



## space frog

could be overloaded, but it only happens when i plug the USB. otherwise, sounds perfect and the amp doesnt change the sound in comparison to my recordings. im really mind fucked ahaha

frogdit: the jc120's first channel only has volume, bass mid and treble knobs, no tone shaping happening there


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

I've been having some problem with my HD500 and was wondering if you guys could help me.

When I connect it via USB to record, I'm using a 1/8 to 1/4 stereo adapter on the PHONES part of the pedal. Whenever I play, or playback whatever I recorded, I'm only getting sound from ONE speaker. Could it be my settings, or a faulty pod? Thanks.


----------



## MABGuitar

itsallinmyh3ad said:


> I've been having some problem with my HD500 and was wondering if you guys could help me.
> 
> When I connect it via USB to record, I'm using a 1/8 to 1/4 stereo adapter on the PHONES part of the pedal. Whenever I play, or playback whatever I recorded, I'm only getting sound from ONE speaker. Could it be my settings, or a faulty pod? Thanks.



Could be your 1/8 to 1/4 adapter only taking mono, happened to me before.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

So it should be a Stereo/Stereo adapter? I need to check mine.


----------



## MABGuitar

itsallinmyh3ad said:


> So it should be a Stereo/Stereo adapter? I need to check mine.


I think so, the first one I had I got with a pair of headphone and it was mono, the second when I bought it from a dollarstore and it worked haha.


----------



## MobiusR

Guys i need a quick answer!

Tomorrow i have a show and im borrowing my friends Bugera 333xl and using my hd500 as a preamp. I want to make the bugera act as a power amp 

I've been searching but can't find a clear answer on what to do exactly. So all i do is take the output of my pod and connect it to the FX Return of the FX Loop and thats it?

Also it has a level knob on both parts of the FX Loop (Return and Send) 

How do i set this up? I need a urgent answer please!

Thanks guys


----------



## metal_sam14

MobiusR said:


> Guys i need a quick answer!
> 
> Tomorrow i have a show and im borrowing my friends Bugera 333xl and using my hd500 as a preamp. I want to make the bugera act as a power amp
> 
> I've been searching but can't find a clear answer on what to do exactly. So all i do is take the output of my pod and connect it to the FX Return of the FX Loop and thats it?
> 
> Also it has a level knob on both parts of the FX Loop (Return and Send)
> 
> How do i set this up? I need a urgent answer please!
> 
> Thanks guys



effects return, level all the way up (on the fx loop, not the pod ).


----------



## Deadnightshade

metal_sam14 said:


> (on the fx loop, not the pod ).



This pod goes to 110% !


----------



## Mendez

metal_sam14 said:


> effects return, level all the way up (on the fx loop, not the pod ).



This would run the pod's amp sims through the amp, right? If so, I need to fix my XXX combo, stupid fuse


----------



## metal_sam14

Mendez said:


> This would run the pod's amp sims through the amp, right? If so, I need to fix my XXX combo, stupid fuse



Yes it would, however you need to turn the cab modeling off on the pod otherwise it will sound like balls


----------



## pitbulltodd

i've got a podhd300 and can't get the edit software to recognize it as a connected input device. could i still use it in my DAW (Reaper) without the connection to the edit software? line 6 monkey recognizes it as being connected.


----------



## space frog

^did you download the drivers??


----------



## pitbulltodd

i downloaded the drivers but the Flash Memory has a ? in front of it and can't be selected. line 6 monkey does recognize it as being connected but the edit doesn't.

space frog, are you getting that djent tone on your youtube channel from a podhd?


----------



## ArrowHead

pitbulltodd said:


> i downloaded the drivers but the Flash Memory has a ? in front of it and can't be selected. line 6 monkey does recognize it as being connected but the edit doesn't.
> 
> space frog, are you getting that djent tone on your youtube channel from a podhd?



Restart your computer and run monkey again. Do any updates available. Don't connect the unit until it TELLS YOU TO. (That last part has screwed me up many times over the years.)

If you still can't complete all updated, try the line 6 forum/support. There's a lot of helpful power-users over there.


----------



## celebro95

Hey guys... need advise and your opinions.

ive been using POD and Tech 21... LOOOOOONGGG TIME AGO.
right now im using POD HD500 with 2 PowerEngines 60 (you know, the stereo stuff)
but i am looking forward for a new toy.

so, im after...
MesaBoogie 2:90 > Recto Cab 2x12
VHT 2:90:2 > Recto Cab 2x12
Mackie HD Monitor

whut do you guys think ?


----------



## Mordacain

celebro95 said:


> Hey guys... need advise and your opinions.
> 
> ive been using POD and Tech 21... LOOOOOONGGG TIME AGO.
> right now im using POD HD500 with 2 PowerEngines 60 (you know, the stereo stuff)
> but i am looking forward for a new toy.
> 
> so, im after...
> MesaBoogie 2:90 > Recto Cab 2x12
> VHT 2:90:2 > Recto Cab 2x12
> Mackie HD Monitor
> 
> whut do you guys think ?



Well, I've not had a chance to try a Tube Power section with the PODHD but from what I've read, the general consensus seems to vote for FRFR solutions (like the Tech 21 PEs you already have) so you can retain the power section modelling. I have tried just using the Pre's running into impulses and IMO, there is definitely something lacking to the overall tonality when the the PA section is removed (at least for recording purposes). 

For live use, the tube power amp will make things a bit more difficult since you won't be able to run direct into the board anymore (since you'll only be using the pre's the direct sound will suck). 

Personally, I'd just stick with what you got, is there something lacking from it that is bugging you?


----------



## celebro95

Mordacain said:


> Personally, I'd just stick with what you got, is there something lacking from it that is bugging you?



Yes...

the fucking GAS, LOL 

Nah, just want to try a different setup. i dont go directly to the PA/Console, my PEs have Celestion Speakers so i use a Sennheiser e609 mic.


----------



## celebro95

and looking forward for the next update.
_THE WISH LIST_

Soldano SLO
Boogie Mark iiC+
Orange Thunderverb / Rockerverb
Cornford MK

i think an update in the "Harmonizer" fx would be cool !


----------



## MobiusR

celebro95 said:


> and looking forward for the next update.
> _THE WISH LIST_
> 
> Soldano SLO
> Boogie Mark iiC+
> Orange Thunderverb / Rockerverb
> Cornford MK
> 
> i think an update in the "Harmonizer" fx would be cool !



you got me excited till i saw wish list


----------



## pitbulltodd

has anyone had problems with the usb port not working?


----------



## cyril v

what exactly is your issue with usb?


----------



## pitbulltodd

cyril v said:


> what exactly is your issue with usb?


i can't get the edit software to recognize my computer. i can record in Reaper with it so it has to be connected. i've been putting in patches manually. it would be so much easier and faster with the edit software.


----------



## Mordacain

pitbulltodd said:


> i can't get the edit software to recognize my computer. i can record in Reaper with it so it has to be connected. i've been putting in patches manually. it would be so much easier and faster with the edit software.



If you had older Line 6 hardware connected, I'd advise uninstalling all of the old gear and downloading the newest version of Monkey, let it patch up and then have it find the HD500 and DL the latest drivers and HD Edit for it.


----------



## pitbulltodd

Mordacain said:


> If you had older Line 6 hardware connected, I'd advise uninstalling all of the old gear and downloading the newest version of Monkey, let it patch up and then have it find the HD500 and DL the latest drivers and HD Edit for it.



do i need to uninstall podfarm as well?


----------



## Mordacain

pitbulltodd said:


> do i need to uninstall podfarm as well?



If it were me, I'd uninstall everything, then dig through the registry to remove every trace of Line 6 from the system. I, however am perfectly comfortable hacking apart the registry and most people are not.

I think just uninstalling any line 6 drivers, HD-Edit, any previous versions of a Line 6 edit and monkey would probably do it.

Of course, you should probably create a ticket for Line 6 support as well, though they are pretty slow to respond when I've contacted them in the past about my Flextone III.

Good luck!


----------



## celebro95

Sol D&#39; Luna, PR Rock cover band 3 - YouTube

my Cover Band, Sol D' Luna

Ibanez Universe UV777
Tech 21 PowerEngine 60 X 2 (Stereo)
POD HD500


----------



## MF_Kitten

Alright guys, new firmware update!

I just wrote a long post, and then it disappeared, so fuck it, i'll make it simple! 

-hard gate: i fucking love hard gates. It's a gritty and direct gate that can have a really grainy sound, but that can also be the tightest thing you ever heard. If you abuse it, you get the most disgusting sounds! (in a good way).

-global/preset input Selection: you can save which inputs are used either globally or per preset. Very useful if you want one preset that uses a different instrument or source, for example.

-input impendance. Very interesting! You get to change the input impendance load on your pickups! This might actually be a problem solver, and might fix some of the problems associated with making high gain sounds on these units!
I have had to use the signal chain split in front of the amp, with one chain going into the tubescreamer model, and the other one going into a high pass filter, just so i can get something that sounds realistic for bright and clear chuggy/djenty tones. And that's with a dimarzio X2N!

Edit: they haven't added the input impendance setting in the editor applications yet, so you have to set it on the pedal hardware. Also, they did bug fixes and stuff, which is very useful.


----------



## the-emerson

Has anybody else seen this video yet 

I thought Chimp Spanner's tone was going to be the peak of my HD's capabilities but that easily rivals Bulb's tone from an axe fx, if anyone manages to get hold of this patch hook me up, I have been trying to get that "impossible" tone since I first heard it


----------



## MF_Kitten

that's not really anything special. Did he say he was using a Peavy impulse?

Just do what i do: guitar-noise gate-compressor-noise gate-boost/tubescreamer/eq-amp-noise gate-compressor (very soft and careful with this one!). With the new firmware you get a hard gate too, which can come in handy for "impossible" tight tones like this.


----------



## MobiusR

Can you tell me how to use this hard gate for tight djent without getting that weird sounds after the note fades away? 

I really wanna get rid of the two noisegates that i run on both of my channels so i can add more stuff.


----------



## wowspare

Hey guys I'm interested in buying a hd300 or a hd500, and i got some questions.

The amp I'm using is a Peavey Bandit 112 (yeah i know it sucks), and the cleans channel is pretty decent, but the lead channel has a bit of muddiness, and not enough bite in the high frequencies. The bandit has an effects loop, so if I run a HD pod through the effects loop, will it bypass all the muddiness in the lead channel? The clean channel is pretty good (no muddiness), so it should be ok right?

Another question.... Help me decide between the hd300 and hd500. A lot of people criticize the hd400 so i guess i'll stay away from that. I am going to be doing some recording, and covering songs with my REAPER workstation. My main goal here is to achieve 'real' or 'authentic' tones, I'm not really into effects and synths and all that stuff.


----------



## Isan

hd400 and 300 are both pointless ... 500 or pro is the only real option


----------



## the-emerson

I would go with the HD500, I have been using it since february and the interface is so much easier to navigate. Although the 300 and 500 use the same modeling I am pretty sure that the 500 is the future as the smaller brother has very limited room for expansion (LEDS to show which amp your using as opposed to an entirely digital brain with a much larger potential). From a tonal aspect the 500 allows dual tones which can create some insane sounds, in my opinion although both units need some improvements the 500 is the only that will be capable.


----------



## Santuzzo

wowspare said:


> Hey guys I'm interested in buying a hd300 or a hd500, and i got some questions.
> 
> The amp I'm using is a Peavey Bandit 112 (yeah i know it sucks), and the cleans channel is pretty decent, but the lead channel has a bit of muddiness, and not enough bite in the high frequencies. The bandit has an effects loop, so if I run a HD pod through the effects loop, will it bypass all the muddiness in the lead channel? The clean channel is pretty good (no muddiness), so it should be ok right?
> 
> Another question.... Help me decide between the hd300 and hd500. A lot of people criticize the hd400 so i guess i'll stay away from that. I am going to be doing some recording, and covering songs with my REAPER workstation. My main goal here is to achieve 'real' or 'authentic' tones, I'm not really into effects and synths and all that stuff.



I would definitely get the 500. The mere fact that you can choose whether or not to use the cab-sims would be enough for me to get the 500 over the 400 or 300.


----------



## wowspare

Thanks I guess I'll go for the HD500 .

The other questions is.... my amp's lead channel has a bit of muddiness, and not enough bite in the high frequencies. The amp has an effects loop, so if I run a HD500 through the effects loop, will it bypass all the muddiness in the lead channel? The clean channel is pretty good (no muddiness), so it should be ok right?


----------



## Santuzzo

wowspare said:


> Thanks I guess I'll go for the HD500 .
> 
> The other questions is.... my amp's lead channel has a bit of muddiness, and not enough bite in the high frequencies. The amp has an effects loop, so if I run a HD500 through the effects loop, will it bypass all the muddiness in the lead channel? The clean channel is pretty good (no muddiness), so it should be ok right?



If you use your amps clean channel and get the gain/distortion/lead sounds from the HD500, it should be ok!


----------



## wowspare

Santuzzo said:


> If you use your amps clean channel and get the gain/distortion/lead sounds form the HD500, it should be ok!


 
Ok thanks for all the replies guys!

But I went to check the internet shop and realized that the hd500 costs almost twice of the hd300 . So, the amp modelling is the same on both the 300 and the 500, but the 500 has more effects and stuff, the user interface is easier to navigate, 500 has a cabinet simulator and the 500 has an effects loop of it's own?


----------



## Santuzzo

wowspare said:


> Ok thanks for all the replies guys!
> 
> But I went to check the internet shop and realized that the hd500 costs almost twice of the hd300 . So, the amp modelling is the same on both the 300 and the 500, but the 500 has more effects and stuff, the user interface is easier to navigate, 500 has a cabinet simulator and the 500 has an effects loop of it's own?



Trust me, just get the HD500 and be done with it.
Later you might regret buying the 300 when you find you miss an option that the 500 would have offered.


----------



## the-emerson

As far as using the pod with an amp any muddiness should be bypassed by the fx loop if it is on full. But to be perfectly honest I have recently stepped away from my previous live rig which was hd500 (cab sims off)>rocktron velocity 300> Zilla Fatboy and taken to going direct to the board. This was mainly because I played in a 6 piece and the stage coudln't fit us all on but it also helps with front of house monitoring, for the really ambitious you could run a dual tone have your Left amp with no cab going to your amp and send the right with cab sims on to the front of house. This would give you the best possible monitoring if you was to insist on using your combo.


----------



## SammerX

MF_Kitten said:


> -input impendance. Very interesting! You get to change the input impendance load on your pickups! This might actually be a problem solver, and might fix some of the problems associated with making high gain sounds on these units!
> I have had to use the signal chain split in front of the amp, with one chain going into the tubescreamer model, and the other one going into a high pass filter, just so i can get something that sounds realistic for bright and clear chuggy/djenty tones. And that's with a dimarzio X2N!



I am really liking this so far. I have only used it on one of my clean patches (using the bassman amp) but it seems to really let you dial in the amount of brightness in the patch. I'm really digging the way it sounds now. Seems like there is a lot more "bounce" with my pick attack.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Did someone say "djent"?

the Hard Gate certainly works miracles, but it's hard to really control. you need to get it hard enough to sound "impossible", as Misha puts it, yet it has to do as little of the awkward sputtering noise as possible.

here's a clip i recorded after fiddling for a good while with it:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/DID SOMEONE SAY DJENT LOLOL.mp3

I also turn up the input impendance all the way now, and it REALLY makes a difference! sounds amazing now!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/farking redonkulous.h5e

here's the patch. it's not the best way of doing it, but it works. I might tweak it more later, still!

Remember to tweak the patch according to your pickups. Impendance was all the way up for this one, and i was using a dimarzio X2N with the PAD set to "on" so as to not clip the input. The compressor evens out the signal and serves it all at a similar level to the two gates. the first one does most of the noise gate work, and then leaves the Hard Gate with the final chopping. The tubescreamer does the obvious boosting (though i'm noticing i don't feel like pushing it as hard anymore, now that the impendance setting is in there), and then the amp drive is set to where it's comfy.

This is a ridiculous djenty patch though, and so i set the master low, the sag low, the bias high, and the excursion low, so i could get the cleanest and most sterile sound out of the Uberschall model as possible. this is turning out to be my favourite model, btw. love it.


----------



## Xenos0176

does anyone else use distortion from the amp as well in the chain when they make patches? i've been doing that for a really good sound, but i need to build a djent patch off of a clean tone, but most of the patches i've used sound like a real 'closed' sound i forget how to describe. Help?


----------



## space frog

MF_Kitten said:


> Did someone say "djent"?
> 
> the Hard Gate certainly works miracles, but it's hard to really control. you need to get it hard enough to sound "impossible", as Misha puts it, yet it has to do as little of the awkward sputtering noise as possible.
> 
> here's a clip i recorded after fiddling for a good while with it:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/DID SOMEONE SAY DJENT LOLOL.mp3
> 
> I also turn up the input impendance all the way now, and it REALLY makes a difference! sounds amazing now!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/farking redonkulous.h5e
> 
> here's the patch. it's not the best way of doing it, but it works. I might tweak it more later, still!
> 
> *Remember to tweak the patch according to your pickups.* Impendance was all the way up for this one, and i was using a dimarzio X2N with the PAD set to "on" so as to not clip the input. The compressor evens out the signal and serves it all at a similar level to the two gates. the first one does most of the noise gate work, and then leaves the Hard Gate with the final chopping. The tubescreamer does the obvious boosting (though i'm noticing i don't feel like pushing it as hard anymore, now that the impendance setting is in there), and then the amp drive is set to where it's comfy.
> 
> This is a ridiculous djenty patch though, and so i set the master low, the sag low, the bias high, and the excursion low, so i could get the cleanest and most sterile sound out of the Uberschall model as possible. this is turning out to be my favourite model, btw. love it.



this, so much. I can't use the same patch for djenting with my Agile 8 (passive) or my Carvin DC727 (active) cuz they don't have the same pup type, first, and second, the output on the Carvin's pups is REALLY high. I'll need to dl the new upgrade and fiddle with the input impedance though, I'm curious about that.


----------



## space frog

sorry for double post



Xenos0176 said:


> does anyone else use distortion from the amp as well in the chain when they make patches? i've been doing that for a really good sound, but i need to build a djent patch off of a clean tone, but most of the patches i've used sound like a real 'closed' sound i forget how to describe. Help?



I've been doing this too. But for my djent patch (with the Carvin) I run a classic disto into a Blackface with a XXL cab. good results, but sometimes noisy. I like that patch though.


----------



## MobiusR

space frog said:


> sorry for double post
> 
> 
> 
> I've been doing this too. But for my djent patch (with the Carvin) I run a classic disto into a Blackface with a XXL cab. good results, but sometimes noisy. I like that patch though.


 
i think i'll try that when i get home.

Reminds me of my gilmour stage when i depended on a good clean and a distortion pedal


----------



## Sepultorture

god damn i need to make up my mind if i'm going to buy this and take the hit in resale later or just say fuck it and save and buy the Axe FX 2

i just wanna know that this will be good for death metal


----------



## GhostsofAcid

Sepultorture said:


> god damn i need to make up my mind if i'm going to buy this and take the hit in resale later or just say fuck it and save and buy the Axe FX 2
> 
> i just wanna know that this will be good for death metal



I use my hd500 for death metal. My main patch is intended to pretty much emulate John Gallagher's tone on _Descend into Depravity_, which i think it does pretty well.

Updated to 1.40... haven't had time to really mess with the new stuff yet. I think my patches might sound a tad muddier now though


----------



## MartinMTL

Need help here. I am thinking of getting the pod hd pro. What I want to know is that if I were to play with a drummer what should I run it through? I know for a live setting I can just go through the PA, but if there is no PA then should I get a cab? And if so which ones should I be looking at? If it helps I am into a lot of prog rock/metal and jazz.


----------



## Mordacain

MartinMTL said:


> Need help here. I am thinking of getting the pod hd pro. What I want to know is that if I were to play with a drummer what should I run it through? I know for a live setting I can just go through the PA, but if there is no PA then should I get a cab? And if so which ones should I be looking at? If it helps I am into a lot of prog rock/metal and jazz.



I've been jamming with my buddy from Boston for the last few days running into the effects return of the Flextone III. Any basic amp with an effects return will do, all you have to do is change the setup to match your configuration.


----------



## space frog

MobiusR said:


> i think i'll try that when i get home.
> 
> Reminds me of my gilmour stage when i depended on a good clean and a distortion pedal



be careful though, it might not give the results you'd expect if your pups don't have an output as high as mine.


----------



## Mordacain

MobiusR said:


> i think i'll try that when i get home.
> 
> Reminds me of my gilmour stage when i depended on a good clean and a distortion pedal





space frog said:


> be careful though, it might not give the results you'd expect if your pups don't have an output as high as mine.



Actually most of my gain patches are using less distortion from the amp and boosted with one of the distortions. Works better with single-coils than getting all the gain from the amp (model).

I also have a bank of Gilmour-inspired patches using the same HiWatt settings and various different distortions / fuzzes that I've been using almost extensively.


----------



## Sepultorture

GhostsofAcid said:


> I use my hd500 for death metal. My main patch is intended to pretty much emulate John Gallagher's tone on _Descend into Depravity_, which i think it does pretty well.
> 
> Updated to 1.40... haven't had time to really mess with the new stuff yet. I think my patches might sound a tad muddier now though



not a big fan of the vh140 sound, kinda thin, looking for a modern death metal tone that's thick and harmonically rich but i can still fast/hard gate it for chug and djent


----------



## MartinMTL

Mordacain said:


> I've been jamming with my buddy from Boston for the last few days running into the effects return of the Flextone III. Any basic amp with an effects return will do, all you have to do is change the setup to match your configuration.



From what I have heard, it is best to not run it through something like a combo amp. I also feel like certain cabs will get me a better tone. Then again, I am a completely new to this amp modelling stuff. I don't really know what can affect its tone. I quite honestly am not looking to spend a large sum of money as well as the hd pro unit itself is already putting a dent in my disposable income.


----------



## Mordacain

MartinMTL said:


> From what I have heard, it is best to not run it through something like a combo amp. I also feel like certain cabs will get me a better tone. Then again, I am a completely new to this amp modelling stuff. I don't really know what can affect its tone. I quite honestly am not looking to spend a large sum of money as well as the hd pro unit itself is already putting a dent in my disposable income.



Different cabs giving you better tone is actually untrue in my experience. The PodHD sounds best using FRFR, which the Flextone III amp I use is as close to that as I can get atm.

That being said, you'll get some speaker coloration of the tone, and you can also disable the speaker emulations if you find the coloration unpleasant.


----------



## ArrowHead

Mordacain said:


> That being said, you'll get some speaker coloration of the tone, and you can also disable the speaker emulations if you find the coloration unpleasant.



I was reading over at the line 6 forums - I guess you can only turn off the cabs in the POD HD500. The 300 and 400 you cannot. I find that a little silly, to be honest. WTF was line 6 thinking? Glad I got the 500. Doesn't effect me, but I'd be pissed if I had bought the 400 like I almost did.


----------



## Wookieslayer

ArrowHead said:


> I was reading over at the line 6 forums - I guess you can only turn off the cabs in the POD HD500. The 300 and 400 you cannot. I find that a little silly, to be honest. WTF was line 6 thinking? Glad I got the 500. Doesn't effect me, but I'd be pissed if I had bought the 400 like I almost did.



because they want you to buy the 500!


----------



## Mordacain

ArrowHead said:


> I was reading over at the line 6 forums - I guess you can only turn off the cabs in the POD HD500. The 300 and 400 you cannot. I find that a little silly, to be honest. WTF was line 6 thinking? Glad I got the 500. Doesn't effect me, but I'd be pissed if I had bought the 400 like I almost did.



Good point, I forgot that element was specific to the HD500, Pro and Bean. I too almost picked up the HD400 until I read about that and the 4 effect limitation. Then I decided I also wanted the XLR outs as well and that sealed the decision for me.

Odly enough, I use the onboard cab sims pretty exclusively myself. I've tried a few different IRs when futzing about with recording and just haven't found any that I like better than the stock sims.


----------



## space frog

would it be okay to plug the HD500 directly into an Orange 412 cab? Would it give good results? I could get a cab right now but not a head, so I wanna know if it would be worth it getting the cab now...


----------



## celebro95

my setup 
2 POD HD500 (1 for backup and interface)
2 Tech21 PE60 (stereo Setup)
2 Sennheiser e609
PlanetWaves / Mogami Cables

guitars 
EBMM BFR JPX7, EBMM JP7 LE, Ibby Apex2


----------



## celebro95

space frog said:


> would it be okay to plug the HD500 directly into an Orange 412 cab? Would it give good results? I could get a cab right now but not a head, so I wanna know if it would be worth it getting the cab now...



WHAAT ???

you need a "PowerSection" to run your POD


----------



## space frog

celebro95 said:


> WHAAT ???
> 
> you need a "PowerSection" to run your POD



that's what I knew, but I wished I did not know I don't NEED it... broke guy GAS question ahaha


----------



## MF_Kitten

the power coming out of the POD is only at line level at most, not nearly strong enough to push a cab. that's why you need a power amp to bring the signal up to a power level that can drive the speakers.

There are cheap power amps though. PA power amps for example.


----------



## space frog

alright thanks I'll check if I can afford one of those


----------



## celebro95

you can get a Tech21 Power Engine 60 for $400 or less !!!


----------



## murakami

new update dlc for the line6 pod hd.

it offers a 'hard gate model' whatever the hell that is

Line 6 :: Software

i downloaded it yesterday but couldn't fnd it :/

edit: nevermind. found it in dynamics


----------



## MABGuitar

murakami said:


> new update dlc for the line6 pod hd.
> 
> it offers a 'hard gate model' whatever the hell that is
> 
> Line 6 :: Software
> 
> i downloaded it yesterday but couldn't fnd it :/
> 
> edit: nevermind. found it in dynamics



You are quite a few days late my friend.


----------



## pitbulltodd

i'm trying to decide what will give me the best live sound. i'm into shredding, nu metal, djent. should i get the podhd pro or get an amp head (Laney Ironheart, 5150 III, Bugera TriRec, Mesa Boogie Mini Rectifier, etc...)?


----------



## Sepultorture

pitbulltodd said:


> i'm trying to decide what will give me the best live sound. i'm into shredding, nu metal, djent. should i get the podhd pro or get an amp head (Laney Ironheart, 5150 III, Bugera TriRec, Mesa Boogie Mini Rectifier, etc...)?



YOU SHOULD GET WHAT FITS YOUR BUDGET AND WHAT YOU ACTUALLY HAVE TRIED AND LIKE THE SOUND OF MATE, YOUR QUESTION HAS TOO MANY FACTORS TOO IT

bloody caps, how i hate you work software


----------



## Mordacain

pitbulltodd said:


> i'm trying to decide what will give me the best live sound. i'm into shredding, nu metal, djent. should i get the podhd pro or get an amp head (Laney Ironheart, 5150 III, Bugera TriRec, Mesa Boogie Mini Rectifier, etc...)?





Sepultorture said:


> YOU SHOULD GET WHAT FITS YOUR BUDGET AND WHAT YOU ACTUALLY HAVE TRIED AND LIKE THE SOUND OF MATE, YOUR QUESTION HAS TOO MANY FACTORS TOO IT
> 
> bloody caps, how i hate you work software



 It really depends on your needs and what you have currently. For my situation, I needed something affordable, that I could easily use for recording, practicing or (in future) playing live. I wanted something I could adapt for use with drastically different guitars and styles. Modelling as a whole is really the only option that fits me in a shoestring budget. I also needed something that I could practice with in absolute quiet so as not to disturb my wife and houseguest at the late hours I practice. I also don't have an extensive collection of analog effects (though even I did, the PODHD does have a switchable effect loop built in to the unit (500 and Pro at least).


----------



## pitbulltodd

Mordacain said:


> It really depends on your needs and what you have currently. For my situation, I needed something affordable, that I could easily use for recording, practicing or (in future) playing live. I wanted something I could adapt for use with drastically different guitars and styles. Modelling as a whole is really the only option that fits me in a shoestring budget. I also needed something that I could practice with in absolute quiet so as not to disturb my wife and houseguest at the late hours I practice. I also don't have an extensive collection of analog effects (though even I did, the PODHD does have a switchable effect loop built in to the unit (500 and Pro at least).



sounds very similar to my situation. can the podhd 500 or pro rack get better tone than the podhd300? i traded a guitar for the podhd300 and i can get some ok sounds out of it but not good enough to build a whole rig around.


----------



## Mordacain

pitbulltodd said:


> sounds very similar to my situation. can the podhd 500 or pro rack get better tone than the podhd300? i traded a guitar for the podhd300 and i can get some ok sounds out of it but not good enough to build a whole rig around.



It really depends. The 500, Pro & Bean all have more horsepower and can run more effects at once. Consequently you can also run the full dual rigs (not sure if this is a feature of the 300 & 400. The one thing I will say is that there is definitely a lot of experimentation with the different models, cabs, mics to get the sounds you might be after. 

That being said, some of my favorite patches are some of my simpler ones, like the Dr Z Dirty Clean....real simple, configured just like I would the actual amp and sounds great.


----------



## MABGuitar

Created a lead tone with my hd500 and I'm testing it in this video going through my peavey vypyr. Tell me if you guys like it.


----------



## Ben.Last

Sepultorture said:


> YOU SHOULD GET WHAT FITS YOUR BUDGET AND WHAT YOU ACTUALLY HAVE TRIED AND LIKE THE SOUND OF MATE, YOUR QUESTION HAS TOO MANY FACTORS TOO IT
> 
> bloody caps, how i hate you work software



Actually, I'd say that the fact that he's got such a variety of different tastes makes him a prime candidate for an HD500/pro.


----------



## Sepultorture

Lern2swim said:


> Actually, I'd say that the fact that he's got such a variety of different tastes makes him a prime candidate for an HD500/pro.



also true, but with that he could also achieve some decent tones using free sims like lepou on his comp.

modelling is a great start as you get so much for so little and modellers are getting better and better each year. that and it would fit a budget better than an amp head which would take him from anywhere like $600 to $3000, cabs around $1000, a gate, overdrives, effects, and so on, so in this case it would work well. 

but it would also come down to whether he is interested in going down that path or the classice guitar to amp path. if moddeling, go Line 6 for starts, maybe even try some free amp sims. if amps, well then you are for sure gunna have to get out and try anything you can


----------



## pitbulltodd

Sepultorture said:


> also true, but with that he could also achieve some decent tones using free sims like lepou on his comp.
> 
> modelling is a great start as you get so much for so little and modellers are getting better and better each year. that and it would fit a budget better than an amp head which would take him from anywhere like $600 to $3000, cabs around $1000, a gate, overdrives, effects, and so on, so in this case it would work well.
> 
> but it would also come down to whether he is interested in going down that path or the classice guitar to amp path. if moddeling, go Line 6 for starts, maybe even try some free amp sims. if amps, well then you are for sure gunna have to get out and try anything you can



i use tons of free amp sims and cab impulses. i also use podfarm and amplitube. i haven't been blown away by any of the tones i've gotten from them. i have a podhd300 and as i said it's ok but not spectacular. i was hoping the 500 or the pro was a big step up from the 300 as far as tones go. i already have a randall 4x12 cab with v30's. so i could get the hd500 and a power amp or get an amp head. all the heads i'm looking at are between $800-$1000 and i figured that's what the podhd500 and a power amp would cost as well.


----------



## DMONSTER

I have just a quick question, how are the high gain tones in the hd 500/pro models? Can you get a good death metal tone? (Gojira, Psycroptic, or Decapitated)


----------



## Lukifer

Noob question, and I know its not about an hd but sounds like some experienced pod users here. thinking of getting an Xt. To use it with my 6505+ I run into the fx return?? So I plug into the head like normal and just run the pod in the fx loop?? I'm lost..... Also is $100 a good deal for an XT??


----------



## ArrowHead

Any input from SS.org users on the new features in the firmware update? I haven't installed it yet, but I'm curious about the new input adjustment features. Not quite sure what they're doing.


----------



## ArrowHead

Lukifer said:


> Noob question, and I know its not about an hd but sounds like some experienced pod users here. thinking of getting an Xt. To use it with my 6505+ I run into the fx return??



You're talking about what people refer to as the "four cable method"

BenVesco.com » Tips and Tricks: Four cable method


----------



## Lukifer

ArrowHead said:


> You're talking about what people refer to as the "four cable method"
> 
> BenVesco.com » Tips and Tricks: Four cable method



This works with a bean as well??? 

Thanks for the heads up man! I didnt know I could use the amps tone and just the effects but then switch to basically using the amps power and the Pods modeling! I want one even more now!


----------



## chimp_spanner

Hey guys - yeah the 1.4 update is cool! The new gate is pretty neat although tbh for those of us that don't take our amps to 11, normal gate will do fine.

Variable input-z is really cool. Although if you're not feeling it, the default value for 1.3 was 1m, so you can always fix the HD at that value and have your old tones back. You can take it all the way up to 3.5m though, and it brightens your guitar up something crazy!


----------



## MartinMTL

Just wondering, what do you gain by running the hd pro through a power amp?


----------



## cyril v

Lukifer said:


> This works with a bean as well???
> 
> Thanks for the heads up man! I didnt know I could use the amps tone and just the effects but then switch to basically using the amps power and the Pods modeling! I want one even more now!



It's a little bit different for the desktop pod since it doesn't have fx send/return. I haven't tried this method, but heres a fresh thread on it.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...78280-connecting-pod-hd-desktop-tube-amp.html



chimp_spanner said:


> Hey guys - yeah the 1.4 update is cool! The new gate is pretty neat although tbh for those of us that don't take our amps to 11, normal gate will do fine.
> 
> Variable input-z is really cool. Although if you're not feeling it, the default value for 1.3 was 1m, so you can always fix the HD at that value and have your old tones back. You can take it all the way up to 3.5m though, and it brightens your guitar up something crazy!



Definitely digging the variable input, its a pretty nifty toneshaping feature.


----------



## Lukifer

cyril v said:


> It's a little bit different for the desktop pod since it doesn't have fx send/return. I haven't tried this method, but heres a fresh thread on it.
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...78280-connecting-pod-hd-desktop-tube-amp.html
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely digging the variable input, its a pretty nifty toneshaping feature.



Well I found an XT Live today in my price range so going to pick it up! Thanks for the heads up about it!


----------



## cyril v

Lukifer said:


> Well I found an XT Live today in my price range so going to pick it up! Thanks for the heads up about it!



Just make sure it has the expansions or try to adjust the price accordingly.


----------



## Lukifer

Im getting it pretty cheap so Im happy even if it doesnt. But Ill make sure to ask.


----------



## Ben.Last

pitbulltodd said:


> i use tons of free amp sims and cab impulses. i also use podfarm and amplitube. i haven't been blown away by any of the tones i've gotten from them. i have a podhd300 and as i said it's ok but not spectacular. i was hoping the 500 or the pro was a big step up from the 300 as far as tones go. i already have a randall 4x12 cab with v30's. so i could get the hd500 and a power amp or get an amp head. all the heads i'm looking at are between $800-$1000 and i figured that's what the podhd500 and a power amp would cost as well.



No. Don't get an HD500 looking to get better amp tones than with the HD300. They're the same in that respect.


----------



## Ben.Last

MartinMTL said:


> Just wondering, what do you gain by running the hd pro through a power amp?



Uhhh... The ability to play it through a cab without sounding like a fizzy, shitty, tiny bumblebee.


----------



## MartinMTL

Lern2swim said:


> Uhhh... The ability to play it through a cab without sounding like a fizzy, shitty, tiny bumblebee.



Hey man, I don't know anything about this stuff at all. I have always had a tube amp, where i just need to dial in the tone really fast, turn it up, and then I'm ready to play.


----------



## space frog

MartinMTL said:


> Just wondering, what do you gain by running the hd pro through a power amp?



sup fellow montrealer 

Basically, the POD acts like any digital pedalboard would, the only difference is that you don't want to shape the tone with your amp head, it's all done in the box. So all you need is to pump up the signal before it goes in the cab, hence the need of a power amp.

Most amp heads are pre amps, and you would use them for shaping your high gain tone, but since you have a POD HD Pro, I guess you have all your patches premade in there. If you already have an amp head, just plug your HD500 in the FX loop and you will only be using the "power section" of your amp.

Otherwise you can buy a proper power amp. I don't really know any to recommend to you, but I'm sure someone else on here knows what is a good poweramp. Otherwise Steve's would prolly be your best bet.

hope that helped


----------



## DMONSTER

A question to those who run this into a active PA system, does it have a good "chunk" and not a "nasally" sound to palm mutes and such and an overall good response to it? Im speaking specifically about the pod hd500/pro models


----------



## pitbulltodd

Lern2swim said:


> No. Don't get an HD500 looking to get better amp tones than with the HD300. They're the same in that respect.


 
what about the fact that you can do dual tones and turn the cabs off? that doesn't really make that much of a difference? if not whats the incentive to buy the 500 over the 300? what does the 500 do better?


----------



## cyril v

pitbulltodd said:


> what about the fact that you can do dual tones and turn the cabs off? that doesn't really make that much of a difference? if not whats the incentive to buy the 500 over the 300? what does the 500 do better?



HD500 is the easy choice over the hd300/400... dual tones means you can have a lot more options for live playing, taking off the cabs lets you run them through real cabs with a power amp for a more convincing tone and nets you a lot more options for home-recording... being able to use any effects you want in any order and not be limited is also a huge plus as well. 

I tried the HD300 at Samash and to be honest, right off the bat, the thing that twisted the knife in the heart was the way you switch banks. Then there is the weird arrangement of patch groups. 

It really depends on what you're going to do with the unit that will decide which is "better" for you.


----------



## helferlain

Hi,

after flashing the new firmware I found some interesting new presets in the 1st USER bank.

There are some presets named after the amp models. And some with the same name and a "LVM" extension. What's the intention / difference of the LVM?


----------



## cyril v

helferlain said:


> Hi,
> 
> after flashing the new firmware I found some interesting new presets in the 1st USER bank.
> 
> There are some presets named after the amp models. And some with the same name and a "LVM" extension. What's the intention / difference of the LVM?



_Presets within this Set List that include LVM within their titles are
designed for use with your DT Series amp set to its Low Power Mode._


----------



## e7lek

Hey guys im recieving an Orange TH30 on monday, just wondering how i can hook up my pod hd 500 to it? its got an effects loop but i mean whats the best way to hook it up? (i got 4 cables) and do i need to switch anything on the pod itself? or a way to change settings within the pod?

Cheers


----------



## cyril v

^^Give this thread a read...

Community: Pod HD 500 4 cable method


----------



## helferlain

cyril v said:


> _Presets within this Set List that include LVM within their titles are
> designed for use with your DT Series amp set to its Low Power Mode._



Thank you!


----------



## BlindingLight7

I'm thinking about getting an HD PRO once I pay off my RGA8, can anyone make an 8 string demo? or a link


----------



## Lukifer

Is there a Line 6 non HD Pod thread?? I don't want to crowd up this thread if there is a thread for it. Mainly questions for my new XT live.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Lukifer said:


> Is there a Line 6 non HD Pod thread?? I don't want to crowd up this thread if there is a thread for it. Mainly questions for my new XT live.


There good as fuck with the metal pack, it is a must.


----------



## Lukifer

I bought used and didnt get any info if it had any packs. Do I just plug it in and let Line 6 License manager do its thing??

I have all the Line 6 software already because of the UX2 I have, so any advice?


----------



## cyril v

Lukifer said:


> Is there a Line 6 non HD Pod thread?? I don't want to crowd up this thread if there is a thread for it. Mainly questions for my new XT live.



Maybe this thread could help? I thought we had a thread dedicated to it, but I couldn't think of anything else.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/66324-pod-recording-tips-tricks-eq-ing-thread.html


----------



## Lukifer

Ill check it out, thanks!


----------



## Shask

When you turn on a PODxt it should say the models packs that are installed on the first splash screen. So, it will say "metal shop" or similar on the screen. (Plus, it will have more amp models like Big Bottom, Chunk Chunk, Uber Bomber, etc...)


Anyways, I have been loving the new HD500 1.4 update. I don't know why, but the whole thing just sounds better than it did. I think the unit has gotten better and better since 1.02 like when I first got it.


----------



## Mordacain

Shask said:


> When you turn on a PODxt it should say the models packs that are installed on the first splash screen. So, it will say "metal shop" or similar on the screen. (Plus, it will have more amp models like Big Bottom, Chunk Chunk, Uber Bomber, etc...)
> 
> 
> Anyways, I have been loving the new HD500 1.4 update. I don't know why, but the whole thing just sounds better than it did. I think the unit has gotten better and better since 1.02 like when I first got it.



 I haven't figured out how to mess with the impedance but I'm eager to do so. Would love to stop switching from Normal to Pad when I want to use a guitar with hotter pickups on my clean patches...

I'll have probably found my answer by the time someone responds, but does anyone know where you set the impedance options? I haven't looked on the unit itself, but I did not see the option in HD-Edit (at least not obviously).


----------



## Shask

You hold down view for a few seconds, then go to page 3/9 of the setup section. It is on dial 3. It is not in L6 Edit yet....


----------



## DropTheSun

I've had HD300 for a year and now i decited to get the POD HD500. HD300 is a great bang for the bug and i really like the sounds i've got from it. But now i want more tweaking options, so it's good time for me to make this upgrade. 

If you guys have any tips how to setup HD500 to get the best out of it, i would like here it. I read somewhere that hd500 input1 should put to guitar and input2 to Variax to get rid of unwanted hiss-buzz-clicking noises. Whats all that about? I haven't got any problems with hd300, but i've heard alot complaints from hd500 users about that "back noise". I'll get my hd500 hopefully during this week...


----------



## Xenos0176

kake said:


> I've had HD300 for a year and now i decited to get the POD HD500. HD300 is a great bang for the bug and i really like the sounds i've got from it. But now i want more tweaking options, so it's good time for me to make this upgrade.
> 
> If you guys have any tips how to setup HD500 to get the best out of it, i would like here it. I read somewhere that hd500 input1 should put to guitar and input2 to Variax to get rid of unwanted hiss-buzz-clicking noises. Whats all that about? I haven't got any problems with hd300, but i've heard alot complaints from hd500 users about that "back noise". I'll get my hd500 hopefully during this week...



i can't help u with the variax, i don't know much about it, but please for the love of god use the computer interface instead of the hd500 screen, its so much more user friendly to edit everything


----------



## space frog

Xenos0176 said:


> i can't help u with the variax, i don't know much about it, but please for the love of god use the computer interface instead of the hd500 screen, its so much more user friendly to edit everything



yes this, even though you can get by using the HD500 screen, which is a huge asset altogether, the comp interface is much nicer to work with and makes your POD really more user-friendly in some way


----------



## book_of_lies777

I am VERY happy with my Digitech GSP1101 and won't be selling it, and I _was_ a happy user of the POD X3 from the first week it was released, till I sold it like a dumbass  (but I really did need the $$ at the time, so you know, shit happens...) 

- should I bother with the POD HD500? 

When it was first released, I kinda felt like Line 6 threw the metal guys under the bus and went after the expendable cash of the lawyer-bluesman wannabes with all the 'boo-teek' amp models this time(which I personally would have no use for), but I don't know, now that it's been out for awhile, should I give it a shot?

I don't _need_ it, but you know how it is.


----------



## SnowfaLL

book_of_lies777 said:


> I am VERY happy with my Digitech GSP1101 and won't be selling it, and I _was_ a happy user of the POD X3 from the first week it was released, till I sold it like a dumbass  (but I really did need the $$ at the time, so you know, shit happens...)
> 
> - should I bother with the POD HD500?
> 
> When it was first released, I kinda felt like Line 6 threw the metal guys under the bus and went after the expendable cash of the lawyer-bluesman wannabes with all the 'boo-teek' amp models this time(which I personally would have no use for), but I don't know, now that it's been out for awhile, should I give it a shot?
> 
> I don't _need_ it, but you know how it is.



I say go try one out at a store and hear for yourself. I know personally; I can't live with the GSP1101/RP or older pods anymore, they sound quite dead and lifeless to me. Its HD500 and above (11R/AFX) or normal tube amps.


----------



## MartinMTL

space frog said:


> sup fellow montrealer
> 
> Basically, the POD acts like any digital pedalboard would, the only difference is that you don't want to shape the tone with your amp head, it's all done in the box. So all you need is to pump up the signal before it goes in the cab, hence the need of a power amp.
> 
> Most amp heads are pre amps, and you would use them for shaping your high gain tone, but since you have a POD HD Pro, I guess you have all your patches premade in there. If you already have an amp head, just plug your HD500 in the FX loop and you will only be using the "power section" of your amp.
> 
> Otherwise you can buy a proper power amp. I don't really know any to recommend to you, but I'm sure someone else on here knows what is a good poweramp. Otherwise Steve's would prolly be your best bet.
> 
> hope that helped



Thanks for the help! I'm probably going to be picking up the HD PRO today, so I'll have to get busy dialing in tones.


----------



## DropTheSun

What kind of active monitors work well with POD HD at home? I've also considered Tech 21 Power Engine, but i don't know which setup i should choose. I'm looking something around 100&#8364;-400&#8364; price range.


----------



## book_of_lies777

NickCormier said:


> I say go try one out at a store and hear for yourself. I know personally; I can't live with the GSP1101/RP or older pods anymore, they sound quite dead and lifeless to me. Its HD500 and above (11R/AFX) or normal tube amps.




so you don't feel limited by the comparatively small number of amp models available, compared to past PODs?

I really don't know if I could ever go back to a regular tube amp anymore... I think I am spoiled by the incredible versatility of amp modeling.


----------



## MartinMTL

Alright, super happy right now, because i have just purchased my first POD HD Pro! Just messed around with a few of the presets just now, and I am already loving it. Anyways, trying to register the POD on the site so that I can download the edit software, but it keeps saying that an error occurred. (Error 534). Anybody else know why this has happened?

Hmm. I derped with the edit installation, but i still can't register.


----------



## pitbulltodd

error 534 means your serial# can't be validated. try entering it again. if it's still a no go you might have to open a support ticket.

Community: Unable to register my JTV69 (error: 534)


----------



## MartinMTL

pitbulltodd said:


> error 534 means your serial# can't be validated. try entering it again. if it's still a no go you might have to open a support ticket.
> 
> Community: Unable to register my JTV69 (error: 534)



Yeah, I guess I'll have to contact them. I have the right serial number entered (I tried multiple times). Anyways, thanks for the help!


----------



## AlexJPA

Thinking about getting a HD Pro... 
Is it possible to have a chain without power amp & cab emulation in one of the jack outputs (going to a real power amp and a cabinet) and another chain with power amp and cabinet emulation in one of the XLR outputs (going direct to the P.A)?


----------



## painless6505

MartinMTL said:


> Alright, super happy right now, because i have just purchased my first POD HD Pro! Just messed around with a few of the presets just now, and I am already loving it. Anyways, trying to register the POD on the site so that I can download the edit software, but it keeps saying that an error occurred. (Error 534). Anybody else know why this has happened?
> 
> Hmm. I derped with the edit installation, but i still can't register.



I had this same problem, but found the resolution:

When you go to register it, don't delete the first few characters that are automatically generated for the serial number in the box; just add your serial number with it (follow what the starting characters are). There is a couple characters that aren't listed on your serial number.


----------



## ArrowHead

Still no comments of the new impedance options with the firmware update? I haven't updated yet - was hoping to hear some opinions/reactions.


----------



## space frog

ArrowHead said:


> Still no comments of the new impedance options with the firmware update? I haven't updated yet - was hoping to hear some opinions/reactions.



i think most people wait before it is included in the edit software before trying it out... i didnt update yet either for that reason


----------



## ArrowHead

Same here, actually


----------



## cyril v

Well, it works as advertised, basically the lower the value, the more high-end frequencies are being filtered out of the signal. The way I see it in practice is that it can make your tone darker or brighter easier. 

I personally would just leave it at auto, so that it is modeling things as they would be in the real world, but lowering the value could be useful for getting vintage-type tones from amps you wouldn't normally think to go for or maybe raising it to help a tiny bit to cure a dark tone or add a little clarity to it.

Set to auto the only things adjusted are: Screamer, Color Drive, Buzz Saw, Facial Fuzz, Jumbo Fuzz, Fuzz Pi, Octave Fuzz, Dual Phaser, U-Vibe, and Analog Chorus. But, simply abusing it to change up tones can yield interesting results.


----------



## ArrowHead

I found a chart, but I cannot find it again. Basically what you said - it gives a list of each effect and what their impedance was. Correct me please, but if I understand it in real life an effect pedal in front of an amp will yield a different output impedance than the direct output of the guitar would into the amp. So until now, the line6 models were still outputting at guitar-level, and this new feature fixes this?

Or am I completely missing the point?

Go easy on me, I'm still trying to wrap my head around bias/bias X, and getting my volume levels even. As soon as I find an acceptable level, I try a new clean amp and it can't keep up. The variance in level from amp to amp is crazy. Does THAT have anything to do with the impedance?


----------



## DropTheSun

I got my HD500 yesterday, and man this is a great peace of gear. I also found good Active monitors, they are Mackie MR5 MK2. Now my home setup is perfect for jamming. Only downside in my hd500 is the expression pedals "toe-switch". It feels like it's faulty even tought it works. It doesn't "snap" on/off that well like my hd300 did. Well, as long it works...


----------



## cyril v

ArrowHead said:


> I found a chart, but I cannot find it again. Basically what you said - it gives a list of each effect and what their impedance was. Correct me please, but if I understand it in real life an effect pedal in front of an amp will yield a different output impedance than the direct output of the guitar would into the amp. So until now, the line6 models were still outputting at guitar-level, and this new feature fixes this?
> 
> Or am I completely missing the point?
> 
> Go easy on me, I'm still trying to wrap my head around bias/bias X, and getting my volume levels even. As soon as I find an acceptable level, I try a new clean amp and it can't keep up. The variance in level from amp to amp is crazy. Does THAT have anything to do with the impedance?



I'm pretty sure you're assumption would be spot on, I never realized though because I always hooked up real pedals (except for delay) when I use my unit.

As for amps, they are all the same impedance as far as I've seen, basically the old default level is what a those amps would be at irl. So, the volume difference is just how they went about modeling them, but I know what you mean, the jump can be huge in some cases.


----------



## space frog

cyril v said:


> I'm pretty sure you're assumption would be spot on, I never realized though because *I always hooked up real pedals (except for delay) when I use my unit.*
> 
> As for amps, they are all the same impedance as far as I've seen, basically the old default level is what a those amps would be at irl. So, the volume difference is just how they went about modeling them, but I know what you mean, the jump can be huge in some cases.



Lol I do the exact opposite, I'm a big fan of analog delay and there is not a single delay on the POD that fits my tastes, I feel like they are all too dry.


----------



## Mordacain

space frog said:


> Lol I do the exact opposite, I'm a big fan of analog delay and there is not a single delay on the POD that fits my tastes, I feel like they are all too dry.



I've found getting a good wet/dry mix is the best bet in making the delays sound a touch more organic, I usually always run a very light amount of reverb in front of the delay (both in loop) and run the mix rather low. In general I run reverb at 30% or less and delays at 50%.


----------



## space frog

Mordacain said:


> I've found getting a good wet/dry mix is the best bet in making the delays sound a touch more organic, I usually always run a very light amount of reverb in front of the delay (both in loop) and run the mix rather low. In general I run reverb at 30% or less and delays at 50%.



Interesting, I'll try messing with the settings a bit more, maybe I overlooked some of them, like the mix


----------



## BlindingLight7

Would this be a decent bedroom/live/recording (all in one) rig? 

Pod HD Pro + floorbaord
Carvin ts100 poweramp
Avatar 2x12 contemporary cab?

I don't want to spend a bunch on good tone, I know most of you will say "get an axe fx", but I'm really not into dropping 3k for a box that makes noise


----------



## Isan

It is a waste to run this unit into a guitar cab ... frfr is infinitely better


----------



## SnowfaLL

BlindingLight7 said:


> Would this be a decent bedroom/live/recording (all in one) rig?
> 
> Pod HD Pro + floorbaord
> Carvin ts100 poweramp
> Avatar 2x12 contemporary cab?
> 
> I don't want to spend a bunch on good tone, I know most of you will say "get an axe fx", but I'm really not into dropping 3k for a box that makes noise



I think it'd be a very solid rig; I basically had that for the 6 months i owned the HD500.. HD500 > Carvin T100 into a 2x12. 

Some people will say "frfr" is better, but I think its just different. Both are good, just different. I will have both setups available to me when Im done, a 2x12 with a Carvin T100, and also a QSC K10, as you may like that tube sound for certain genres of music and the SS sound for others. I know thats how I feel.


----------



## Shask

I don't like direct sounds, or "FRFR", so I think a poweramp and cab is the way to go. I typically run these units like a traditional preamp, because they sound more like an amp like that to me...instead of a recording of an amp...


----------



## BlindingLight7

what the fucking fuck is frfr?


----------



## pawel

BlindingLight7 said:


> what the fucking fuck is frfr?



Full Range Flat Response - essentially an uncoloured clear hi-fi speaker system.


----------



## Mordacain

BlindingLight7 said:


> what the fucking fuck is frfr?



Let me google that for you


----------



## space frog

Mordacain said:


> Let me google that for you


----------



## Blasphemer

I'm getting my HD500 next week. CANT WAIT to start playing shows with it. I have 2 this upcoming weekend, so hopefully I can get my tones dialed in by then.

How do I search for HD500 tones on the patch library? I haven't seen a way to sort by file type, but I may just be really bad a searching


----------



## book_of_lies777

BlindingLight7 said:


> Would this be a decent bedroom/live/recording (all in one) rig?
> 
> Pod HD Pro + floorbaord
> Carvin ts100 poweramp
> Avatar 2x12 contemporary cab?
> 
> I don't want to spend a bunch on good tone, I know most of you will say "get an axe fx", but I'm really not into dropping 3k for a box that makes noise




barring an FRFR system, yes, that would be a killer rig. You'll have to compensate for the inherent character of a standard guitar cab though, so just know that going in.


----------



## ExousRulez

Someone explain how the bean pod hd works when using for recording through a computer, do I need some kind of program and shit? Also how do I make a dry track non dry?

I would like to be able to record some shit that I play and put on youtube or use it to remember riffs and shit but I have no idea how anything like this works.

Also could the pod hd pull of a cannibal corpse type of sound? I know they have a metal zone model and dual rec model but I don't know how tweakable these are.

Sorry but I am a noob at recording and fx processors and i'm really stoned right now.


----------



## DropTheSun

OK. I've been tweaking my new HD500 over the weekend and made a little sound clip for you guys (and Todd ). 
POD HD500 CLIP


----------



## pitbulltodd

kake said:


> OK. I've been tweaking my new HD500 over the weekend and made a little sound clip for you guys (and Todd ).
> POD HD500 CLIP


 
nice tone dude


----------



## BlindingLight7

would an atomic wedge do the trick?


----------



## ArrowHead

Blasphemer said:


> I'm getting my HD500 next week. CANT WAIT to start playing shows with it. I have 2 this upcoming weekend, so hopefully I can get my tones dialed in by then.
> 
> How do I search for HD500 tones on the patch library? I haven't seen a way to sort by file type, but I may just be really bad a searching



Congrats, you're going to love it.


----------



## Sepultorture

BlindingLight7 said:


> would an atomic wedge do the trick?



Sure, as would mackie powered monitor, QSC monitor, FBT, anything powered monitor, but try to avoid the really low end low cost shitty ones, cus you will get what you pay for


----------



## cyril v

ExousRulez said:


> Someone explain how the bean pod hd works when using for recording through a computer, do I need some kind of program and shit? Also how do I make a dry track non dry?
> 
> I would like to be able to record some shit that I play and put on youtube or use it to remember riffs and shit but I have no idea how anything like this works.
> 
> Also could the pod hd pull of a cannibal corpse type of sound? I know they have a metal zone model and dual rec model but I don't know how tweakable these are.
> 
> Sorry but I am a noob at recording and fx processors and i'm really stoned right now.



The easiest way to record something for demo purposes with the POD HD is to simply use it's USB. Setting it up is a breeze. Plug in the USB, adjust your input/output drivers, create a new track and hit record.

The only thing that sucks a bit with the POD HD is that it doesn't have the ability to EASILY reamp the way that Pod XT/Axe FX are able to do for some dumb reason I'm sure. Which reminds me, it's time to fire off a few more "feature requests" to L6.


----------



## ExousRulez

cyril v said:


> The easiest way to record something for demo purposes with the POD HD is to simply use it's USB. Setting it up is a breeze. Plug in the USB, adjust your input/output drivers, create a new track and hit record.
> 
> The only thing that sucks a bit with the POD HD is that it doesn't have the ability to EASILY reamp the way that Pod XT/Axe FX are able to do for some dumb reason I'm sure. Which reminds me, it's time to fire off a few more "feature requests" to L6.


Yea see I have no idea how are what reamping is and if I did what you suggested would I get better results from that or using a HD camera?

How do people mic amps anyways? I guess its a good time for me to learn all this 

Oh and doesn't into eternity use pod farm or some line 6 software for recording?


----------



## cyril v

If you want decent quality results, recording over USB would be the best way to go over a camera IMO. Hell, if you wanted to, you could record both ways at the same time and see for yourself which will work better for your situation.

Check this link for Reamping info; Re-amp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Mic'ing in general is an entirely different can of worms and I don't have much experience with that. For my purposes, it's easier for me to use onboard cab sims and IR's on my computer until I learn to get good results micing.


----------



## LudoCluedo

I came across this vid last week and ever since have been trying to match the first "crunchy" tone with the HD500. I've been messing with a low gain F-Ball\A-30TB combination and got close, just can't seem to nail it though. 

PRS SE 20 Amplifier Demo with Rhett Smith - YouTube

Was wondering if any HD500 wizards could give it a shot?


----------



## MF_Kitten

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Hyperfuzz.mp3 new clip of an idea for my new band right here.

edit: oh, and the point here is that i recorded it with the POD HD500


----------



## DropTheSun

Dual Djent Tone

I made a djentish dual tone using Engl and Treadplate amps. You can listen it from the link above and download it from Line 6 CustomTone page. The soundcloud clip sounds too boomy than it really is, so please download the patch and give it a try if you own HD500. All feedback is welcome.


----------



## Counterspell

Hey Guys! couple of quick questions about hd500:

So is it the norm to just keep the unit pluged in and powered on? Every time I unplug it I have to restart Logic due to change of input. 

Also, when I use impluses, I get some latency lag while using the USB in. I do have an Apogee Duet, was wondering if I could get a better sound by using the out of the HD into the apogee? If so, what connections would be best? it has 1/4th and mic(xlr?) 

Thanks for any help, have already absorbed a lot of info from this thread!


----------



## Sepultorture

Counterspell said:


> Hey Guys! couple of quick questions about hd500:
> 
> So is it the norm to just keep the unit pluged in and powered on? Every time I unplug it I have to restart Logic due to change of input.
> 
> Also, when I use impluses, I get some latency lag while using the USB in. I do have an Apogee Duet, was wondering if I could get a better sound by using the out of the HD into the apogee? If so, what connections would be best? it has 1/4th and mic(xlr?)
> 
> Thanks for any help, have already absorbed a lot of info from this thread!



it's like using any USB or Firewire INterface, if you turn it off or remove it, you gotta shut down logic and start everything again, happens to me whenever the wife turns off the damn shit, BLARGH

also the Lag could be from transfer of info via USB. try just doing the output to the input of your interface and using the preamp tones there with your IRs in use in Logic


----------



## SammerX

Counterspell said:


> Also, when I use impluses, I get some latency lag while using the USB in.



I was working on this tonight following the tutorial on the redwirez website. They recommend adjusting the sample rate and buffer size on your interface to help with latency. It seemed to make difference for me. 

Red Wire Impulse Responses | Using speaker IRs to record guitar tutorial/howto

I've also got a question kind of relating to impulses . Right now I'm using my HD500 as my audio interface for Cubase, going in via USB. I am using the left/right .25 inch outs to a set of monitors to listen to it. 

What I am trying to do is play with the some IRs and that seems to be working, the only problem is that when I do it I end up hearing the signal from cubase with the IRs (which I want) but also the dry signal from the pod. The signal with the IRs sounds amazing but the dry signal with no cabinet... Not so much. 

I am thinking the solution to my problem is to play around with the cubase output so that it isn't being run through the HD500 so I can just listen to that, but I haven't been able to figure out how to set that up in cubase.

I'd greatly appreciate any thoughts anyone has on this... This is kind of as much a cubase question as it is an HD500 question but I was thinking someone might have had a similar issue.


----------



## cyril v

SammerX said:


> I was working on this tonight following the tutorial on the redwirez website. They recommend adjusting the sample rate and buffer size on your interface to help with latency. It seemed to make difference for me.
> 
> Red Wire Impulse Responses | Using speaker IRs to record guitar tutorial/howto
> 
> I've also got a question kind of relating to impulses . Right now I'm using my HD500 as my audio interface for Cubase, going in via USB. I am using the left/right .25 inch outs to a set of monitors to listen to it.
> 
> What I am trying to do is play with the some IRs and that seems to be working, the only problem is that when I do it I end up hearing the signal from cubase with the IRs (which I want) but also the dry signal from the pod. The signal with the IRs sounds amazing but the dry signal with no cabinet... Not so much.
> 
> I am thinking the solution to my problem is to play around with the cubase output so that it isn't being run through the HD500 so I can just listen to that, but I haven't been able to figure out how to set that up in cubase.
> 
> I'd greatly appreciate any thoughts anyone has on this... This is kind of as much a cubase question as it is an HD500 question but I was thinking someone might have had a similar issue.



What you need to do is turn down the monitoring level.

To do this, go to your start menu>Line 6>Tools>*Line 6 Audio-MIDI Devices*---Inputs & Recording Tab.

Once thats open, you can adjust latency, buffer size and monitoring volume.


----------



## Washburn95

Hey,

I have a pod hd300,

it´s possible to plug it into a power amp(rocktron maybe?or other?) + cab 2x12?

Good results?

sorry for my english, i´m portuguese.

edit: i have a peavey valveking, i can use it like a power amp to plug hd300?

Thanks for your help


----------



## pitbulltodd

Washburn95 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have a pod hd300,
> 
> it´s possible to plug it into a power amp(rocktron maybe?or other?) + cab 2x12?
> 
> Good results?
> 
> sorry for my english, i´m portuguese.
> 
> Thanks for your help



absolutely


----------



## Washburn95

pitbulltodd said:


> absolutely




thanks for reply.

suggestions to power amp? 

can i plug it hd300 to valveking? or just the hd500 its work to fxloop amp?

i´m thinking sell valveking and buy a power amp to use with my pod hd300.

thanks


----------



## SammerX

cyril v said:


> What you need to do is turn down the monitoring level.
> 
> To do this, go to your start menu>Line 6>Tools>*Line 6 Audio-MIDI Devices*---Inputs & Recording Tab.
> 
> Once thats open, you can adjust latency, buffer size and monitoring volume.



This worked perfectly! It is amazing how much better the amps in this sound using some different cabs.


----------



## cyril v

SammerX said:


> This worked perfectly! It is amazing how much better the amps in this sound using some different cabs.



Glad to help. If they would add this feature to the unit, I'd start bringing this thing to practice. Definitely on my request list every time I send one in.


----------



## pitbulltodd

i really wish line 6 would bring the ability to use cab impulses to the hd500 line. i know people that won't buy it just for that simple fact.


----------



## cyril v

pitbulltodd said:


> i really wish line 6 would bring the ability to use cab impulses to the hd500 line. i know people that won't buy it just for that simple fact.



Line 6

Drop them a line..


----------



## pitbulltodd

cyril v said:


> Line 6
> 
> Drop them a line..



they know me, LOL


----------



## Lukifer

Well seeing as no one replied to the thread I started about it Ill post here.

I have an XT Live. I heard you can buy model packs for a different device, say a UX1, at a much cheaper price, and then transfer it to the XT. Does anyone know if this is true?? I would hate to spend the money and it not work.


----------



## DropTheSun

New Groove (Periphery) Patch

I did my best to make my HD500 sound like the guitars in New Groove song, by Periphery.

Edit:

I recorded one clip more, with the same HD500 dual patch. This guitar riff is my own:
Cool Riff


----------



## book_of_lies777

pitbulltodd said:


> i really wish line 6 would bring the ability to use cab impulses to the hd500 line. i know people that won't buy it just for that simple fact.




that's the exact reason I haven't taken the plunge(I had other reasons before, which seem to have been addressed) - using impulses with my GSP1101 has been VERY cool indeed.


----------



## Washburn95

please 

i can use pod hd300 plugged to a valveking vk100?


----------



## book_of_lies777

Washburn95 said:


> please
> 
> i can use pod hd300 plugged to a valveking vk100?





*YES*


----------



## Sepultorture

Washburn95 said:


> please
> 
> i can use pod hd300 plugged to a valveking vk100?



how man time has this been answered


----------



## Blasphemer

I got my HD500 today! So pumped. 
Set up some tones, and I have show with it later. Hopefully someone will get a little video so you can hear my patch.


----------



## pitbulltodd

book_of_lies777 said:


> that's the exact reason I haven't taken the plunge(I had other reasons before, which seem to have been addressed) - using impulses with my GSP1101 has been VERY cool indeed.


 
i can't even tell you how many people i have heard this from. i think the podhd line would have a signicant bump in sales if they included an impulse loader. hopefully they do sooner, rather than later or not at all.


----------



## DropTheSun

kake said:


> New Groove (Periphery) Patch
> 
> I did my best to make my HD500 sound like the guitars in New Groove song, by Periphery.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I recorded one clip more, with the same HD500 dual patch. This guitar riff is my own:
> Cool Riff



You can download my Dual Groove patch from the custom tone page now:
Line 6 :: Custom Tone


----------



## ArrowHead

Blasphemer said:


> I got my HD500 today! So pumped.
> Set up some tones, and I have show with it later. Hopefully someone will get a little video so you can hear my patch.



Can't wait to hear what you do with it.

I've had mine for months now, and there's still so much I haven't even explored. Definitely an amazing unit.


----------



## Heavy Ed

I've been considering picking up the HD pro, the lack of an IR loader is holding me back but I can get over that. What i really want to know is Line 6 going to update the firmware with new amp models, effects, etc? This is the main reason I haven't pulled the trigger yet. I saw they fixed some bugs and added the hardgate feature, anyone know if this is it or are the planning more?


----------



## Lukifer

Can anyone explain, in short hand, what impulses are??? Ive seen them all over the net referring to music and what not but no idea what they are.


----------



## cyril v

Lukifer said:


> Can anyone explain, in short hand, what impulses are??? Ive seen them all over the net referring to music and what not but no idea what they are.



In the context that most people on a guitar forums use it, it is the basis for cab "simulation". When you select your cab/mic on your POD, you are cycling through Impulse Response (IR's) files with a bit of processing tossed in. 

Basically each IR-file can be loaded into a cab sim (like Kefir, SIR, Lecab...)to get an approximation of the sound characteristics you would expect from micing up a particular cab, including the entire chain that is used to capture it(cables/preamp/poweramp/cabinet speakers/microphone/audio-interface etc etc... ).

There are a lot of free IR files out on the net that are decent as well as some you can buy that are quite awesome, like: Ownhammer, Recabinet, RedWirez.

Check out this link for more info:

GuitarAmpModeling.com; View forum - Speaker Cabinet Impulses


----------



## Lukifer

Thanks for the info!! Above my league of recording and all that for now!!


----------



## xCaptainx

Already posted this in the general section, but my entire album is now up for streaming

Molest The Episcopate 

We recorded it using the HD500+Rocktron Velocity 300.


----------



## cyril v

Lukifer said:


> Thanks for the info!! Above my league of recording and all that for now!!



No problem. I'd say the specifics and details can sound bit complicated but in-use it's actually quite easy. For the end user, you're simply loading a cab sim vst and then selecting an IR file you like.., and I use recabinet which has all the cabs organized into modern/vintage, then you pick mic you want, then the actual files are then organized by mic placement/distance.


----------



## Blasphemer

I've searched customtone, and found nothing, so does anyone have these kind of tones?

BTBAM
Opeth
Intronaut
Scale the Summit


----------



## Wookieslayer

cyril v said:


> Line 6
> 
> Drop them a line..



Lol I just sent them a feature request!

custom user IR's..! plz!


----------



## Mendez

Blasphemer said:


> I've searched customtone, and found nothing, so does anyone have these kind of tones?
> 
> BTBAM
> Opeth
> Intronaut
> Scale the Summit



+1 

bump for this! Good stuff to have for covers and such


----------



## MobiusR

CHIMP SPANNER - Dark Age of Technology by basickrecords on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Paul used the HD Pro on this or so I asked. SOUNDS AMAZINGGGGGG


----------



## atoni

Customtone is quite frustrating implementation when searching patches. Does anyone of you guys have good (metal) patches for live use. My setup is guitar to POD HD500 to tube power amp to cabinet. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Watty

Check out Paul's video that he did in which he showed how to tweak the stock ENGL amp to sound pretty damn good; see it here:



They might also have it on custom tone, I think I saw his ambient one on there at least...


----------



## GhostsofAcid

quick question, kinda pod related... soon i might make a small power amp/cab setup for my hd500, and the power amp i have in mind is the rocktron velocity 100/300. anyway, these are only 1u, and since i don't want any other rack stuff i'm thinking about just picking up a 1u rack bag. is it a bad idea to use something that gets as hot as a power amp inside a 1u rack bag? or should i opt for a 2u and put the amp on the bottom so it has some space for ventilation?


----------



## MABGuitar

Would a pair of Sony MDR7506 be alright for recording with my Hd500 and listening to music?


----------



## book_of_lies777

GhostsofAcid said:


> quick question, kinda pod related... soon i might make a small power amp/cab setup for my hd500, and the power amp i have in mind is the rocktron velocity 100/300. anyway, these are only 1u, and since i don't want any other rack stuff i'm thinking about just picking up a 1u rack bag. is it a bad idea to use something that gets as hot as a power amp inside a 1u rack bag? or should i opt for a 2u and put the amp on the bottom so it has some space for ventilation?





yeah, I would get a 2u at least... if only for the ventilation, but you never know, you might want other rack gear in the future. I bought this 4u Gator rack bag for my GSP1101 rack preamp/processor, that way I have room for a poweramp, EQ, compressor, etc. ...or a POD HD Pro.


----------



## book_of_lies777

MABGuitar said:


> Would a pair of Sony MDR7506 be alright for recording with my Hd500 and listening to music?




sure, those are good quality headphones.


----------



## myung-trucci

Recently bought one of these...made some great sounds until I was confronted by painful squealing noises and the BSOD. What? Has anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## cyril v

BSOD sounds like it could be a driver issue of some sort, your best plan of attack would be to contact Line 6 support.

I only had the BSOD happen once, and it was when I was a little tipsy and just pulled the usb plug while it was playing something in my daw while the unit was still powered on.


----------



## GhostsofAcid

@myung

I had the squealing problem too. I read online that it can happen when you don't erase patches when you update firmware, and then try to switch them. I fixed it by backing up my patches on my pc, reflashing the latest firmware, and reinstalling them.


----------



## SnowfaLL

So I read online that Line 6 is releasing something at NAMM that is "revolutionary", no word on what it is yet or if it is Pod-related, but its got my interest.

NAMM feels so far away =/


----------



## MABGuitar

NickCormier said:


> So I read online that Line 6 is releasing something at NAMM that is "revolutionary", no word on what it is yet or if it is Pod-related, but its got my interest.
> 
> NAMM feels so far away =/



Now that sounds interesting, even though I just bought my pod haha.


----------



## cyril v

MABGuitar said:


> Now that sounds interesting, even though I just bought my pod haha.



Line 6 POD HD II. 

Time to re-upgrade!!


----------



## BlindingLight7

Ola Englund just uploaded this, its so nice

http://soundcloud.com/ola-englund/line-6-pod-hd-pro-ola-test-2

Line 6 Pod HD Pro - Ola test 2 by Ola Englund on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## MF_Kitten

I just posted a patch i made today, you can find it in the recording section.

Long story short: randomly managed to blend two amp models with high gain, just like that, out of the blue.


----------



## djinn314

NickCormier said:


> So I read online that Line 6 is releasing something at NAMM that is "revolutionary", no word on what it is yet or if it is Pod-related, but its got my interest.
> 
> NAMM feels so far away =/



can I have that link?


----------



## Sepultorture

djinn314 said:


> can I have that link?



2nd-ed-ed-ed-ed..............-ed


----------



## SnowfaLL

djinn314 said:


> can I have that link?



Not much to go on, but it says exactly this; Its just a rumor too, so who knows... "Line 6 is set to unveil "the most significant product announcements in the history of the company."


NAMM 2012: Rumours and what we know so far | MusicRadar.com


----------



## Shask

I would assume a Vetta III based on the HD programming. Just a guess though....


----------



## djinn314

I still wish I would've bought a Vetta II. I used to love my friends.


----------



## wowspare

Hey guys can you play through the Line 6 HD500 using just your computer? Or must you have an amp to play it through? What I'm asking is...... if you had no amp, can you just play it like this: guitar->HD500->Computer


----------



## Shask

wowspare said:


> Hey guys can you play through the Line 6 HD500 using just your computer? Or must you have an amp to play it through? What I'm asking is...... if you had no amp, can you just play it like this: guitar->HD500->Computer


Yeah you can do that if you have powered speakers and the right cables/adapters. You can also just use headphones as well.


----------



## wespaul

Pretty much. You'll want to hook it through USB. Before PODs came with USB, I'd connect it through the mic port and it would still sound pretty good.


----------



## Blasphemer

So if anyone is interested, here's my main gain patch for the 500. It's a recto and an uberschall in line with a TS out front, and a digital delay and a studio EQ behind it.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15228019/Tyrone Heavy.h5e

Let me know what you think


----------



## TheSilentWater

Just got my HD500 yesterday; my GAS is satiated for now.



Blasphemer said:


> So if anyone is interested, here's my main gain patch for the 500. It's a recto and an uberschall in line with a TS out front, and a digital delay and a studio EQ behind it.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15228019/Tyrone Heavy.h5e
> 
> Let me know what you think



Nice tone, but the high end puts me off a little. Those mids are grindy and awesome, though.

In the spirit of sharing patches, here's a fairly generic Treadplate patch, pretty good for modern metal: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19116875/Recto.h5e

And here's a quick clip (excuse the sloppiness): http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19116875/Recto demo.mp3


----------



## space frog

didn't see that here, you might enjoy

Line 6 Pod HD Pro - Ola test 2 by Ola Englund on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## teabagger

> Line 6 Pod HD Pro - Ola test 2 by Ola Englund on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


where can i download that patch?


----------



## cyril v

i'm not sure if it is posted anywhere, but it can't hurt to send him a message/e-mail/PM and ask.


----------



## space frog

He will get a video together then he'll share it, I think. He posted that on UG's DSP thread and said he'd prolly share it afterwards.


----------



## wowspare

Hey guys what are the main differences between the POD HD and the POD HD500? I will be selling my main amp and all I have left will be a shitty marshall mg15 and my computer..... So most of the time I will be playing through my computer. The POD HD seems a bit more 'optimized' for playing through a pc... which one will sound better when playing through a pc? And can you play a POD HD through an amp?


----------



## Lukifer

wowspare said:


> Hey guys what are the main differences between the POD HD and the POD HD500? I will be selling my main amp and all I have left will be a shitty marshall mg15 and my computer..... So most of the time I will be playing through my computer. The POD HD seems a bit more 'optimized' for playing through a pc... which one will sound better when playing through a pc? And can you play a POD HD through an amp?



I would say the hd is more suited for pc playing because it is technically the "desktop" version. Also yes you can use it through an amp as well. Then if you ever get to playing live you can buy a foot board and use it just like a hd500.


----------



## Shask

The POD HD doesn't have an FX loop like the HD500 and HDPRO.


----------



## ArrowHead

wowspare said:


> Hey guys what are the main differences between the POD HD and the POD HD500? I will be selling my main amp and all I have left will be a shitty marshall mg15 and my computer..... So most of the time I will be playing through my computer. The POD HD seems a bit more 'optimized' for playing through a pc... which one will sound better when playing through a pc? And can you play a POD HD through an amp?



They will both sound the same.

POD HD does not have any controllers. So to use any wah, volume, or any of the other CC effects you will need to get an expression pedal.

I use my HD500 entirely at home. I find the footswitches and CC pedal alone are worth the extra cost, as they are integral for things like wah or switching off a single effect pedal on the fly during a recording. 

As for "optimized" for PC, the HD500 and HD both interact with PC via the same software and GUI. So the HD500 will work with your computer just as well as the HD. There's no special optimization there, simply a different set of I/O. Both interface the PC via USB and HD Edit. 

I currently use my laptop as a controller for my HD500. So if I'm jamming on the couch while watching TV, I just run a USB from my recording desk where the Pod resides over to my laptop on the coffee table. Now I can tweak patches, change presets, etc... all without missing a second of those Always Sunny re-runs.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Since nobody is going to download and use a patch, i'll just let you guys know: make a patch with the rectifier model. Then move it to one side of the split, and put the JCM800 model on the other side. Give it the exact same settings as the recto model. Check the levels by panning them left/right, and listen until it sounds balanced, and the sound is reasonably "centred". Then pan them both to the centre. Turn them both down a little, by the same amount, to avoid clipping, if that might be an issue for you.

Fucking enjoy that shit right in the mouth. Aww yeah.


----------



## book_of_lies777

MF_Kitten said:


> Since nobody is going to download and use a patch, i'll just let you guys know: make a patch with the rectifier model. Then move it to one side of the split, and put the JCM800 model on the other side. Give it the exact same settings as the recto model. Check the levels by panning them left/right, and listen until it sounds balanced, and the sound is reasonably "centred". Then pan them both to the centre. Turn them both down a little, by the same amount, to avoid clipping, if that might be an issue for you.
> 
> Fucking enjoy that shit right in the mouth. Aww yeah.





yeah, the Dual Rectifier and the JCM800 were two favorites of mine to combine on the POD X3. Here's a video I made that Line 6 actually included with one of their email alerts back in the day  :



not quite as 'in-your-face' as today's guitar tones, but I dig it. 

Can't wait to get my HD500.


----------



## MartinMTL

I am returning here again for your help. When I use my HD PRO with my computer to edit tones, or to record ideas I have, the HD PRO sometimes starts making funny noises (through the speakers, not the unit itself) with the computer restarting a few seconds later. I assume this is my computer being completely out of date, but i just want to know if there could be other reasons. 

Secondly, what options to I have for a footswitch for the HD PRO?


----------



## bmth4111

I seen a video with the POD hd pro and seen that there was some lag between switching channels or patches.Does anyone have a problem with lag or a pause in sound when switching to another patch? Because having to deal with that live would hurt the nuggets.


----------



## atoni

MF_Kitten said:


> Since nobody is going to download and use a patch...



Link... please


----------



## Rocabilly

I got my Pro Pod HD a few weeks back, I've spent today dialing in some new tones.

Uneven by Rowan Cat Bradbury-Eason on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Going for an UnevenStructure kinda thing.

It's a brilliant piece of EQ, blows my other gear out of the water, changed my opinion of Line 6 a whole lot!


----------



## Blasphemer

I've got a really good Catch 33 patch going for the 500. I'll upload it when I have it finished.


----------



## book_of_lies777

Rocabilly said:


> I got my Pro Pod HD a few weeks back, I've spent today dialing in some new tones.
> 
> Uneven by Rowan Cat Bradbury-Eason on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Going for an UnevenStructure kinda thing.
> 
> It's a brilliant piece of EQ, blows my other gear out of the water, changed my opinion of Line 6 a whole lot!





that's pretty cool - sounds like some of my stuff I've done.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Does the HD500 have a similar effect as the EHX Freeze?


----------



## Blasphemer

asmegin_slayer said:


> Does the HD500 have a similar effect as the EHX Freeze?



No. I mean, you can turn reverb decay up 100%, and I think it doesnt stop, but you cant really add notes on top, otherwise they'll sustain, as well.

Also, heres the Catch 33 patch: Line 6 :: Custom Tone


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Blasphemer said:


> No. I mean, you can turn reverb decay up 100%, and I think it doesnt stop, but you cant really add notes on top, otherwise they'll sustain, as well.
> Line 6 :: Custom Tone



Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## IdentityDevice

Anyone know if the $100 fb express pedal is compatible with the pod hd pro? I assume it would be just wanted to double check and see if anyone knows for sure. Thank ya!


----------



## maj86

Just got mine a week ago. It is awesome!


----------



## MobiusR

Guys does anyone use Cab sims with a actual cab?


----------



## Mordacain

MobiusR said:


> Guys does anyone use Cab sims with a actual cab?



I was using them with my Flextone III, but those were custom-designed Celestions designed to have a flat response for the purpose of being used with speaker sims (according to Line 6 anyway). 

The problem with using cab sims through speakers that have their own voice is that they might not complement the simulated output so certain frequencies might be particularly harsh or muted or otherwise unpleasant.


----------



## MobiusR

Mordacain said:


> I was using them with my Flextone III, but those were custom-designed Celestions designed to have a flat response for the purpose of being used with speaker sims (according to Line 6 anyway).
> 
> The problem with using cab sims through speakers that have their own voice is that they might not complement the simulated output so certain frequencies might be particularly harsh or muted or otherwise unpleasant.



the thing was my patches sounded way better with Cab Sims on a Cab with Celestion. Even my shitty Ampeg V412 sounded better with them. It didn't make sense at all XD


----------



## fps

Used my POD HD500 with a Laney 1x12 combo for a gig two nights ago, sounded great, went straight in the front, used cab sim with it too, sounded really good, clear and heavy! First time I've used it live, if you wanted to hear it then here is a song!
Killing Floor | Facebook
first time we've played that song live, went pretty well, more importantly, you can hear the tones!


----------



## petray

New firmware is buggy every time I try make a new patch It starts to freeze my pod hd 500 editor shits wigging out.


----------



## wakjob

MobiusR said:


> Guys does anyone use Cab sims with a actual cab?



I equate cab sims to putting a EQ pedal in the loop of a standard amp. It's just more POST equalizing. 

And yeah, I sometimes use the cab sims with standard guitar speakers. Works fine.


----------



## Blasphemer

petray said:


> New firmware is buggy every time I try make a new patch It starts to freeze my pod hd 500 editor shits wigging out.



I had this problem. Make sure you do a pedal calibration, and a flash update. When turning on the unit, hold the left arrow button, and you'll get a test-mode screen. How to do the actual calibration and update, you'll need to look up, but that should solve your problems.

Good luck!


----------



## MobiusR

Hey guys how do i use Impulses (Cab) with my POD? I'm still a little confused. Do i need to turn off my actual Amp Sims,ETC?


----------



## Electric Wizard

I got a 300 for xmas and have a couple questions for everyone:

1) Does anyone have any experience using the pod for bass? I was thinking it might work okay to use the bassman model for tracking some bass parts. I'd try it, but I don't own a bass yet.

2) Can anyone explain the new 1.31 parameters? I've watched Paul's rhythm tone video, which was handy, but he skips over some stuff. Specifically, I don't understand what bias excursion, hum, and sag do exactly.


----------



## AndreasD

Ola just posted this. POD sounds much better imo.


----------



## Sepultorture

Liked the AFX2 better, some patches were ok, but i found the axe fx sounded more open and had more life to the tones than the pod


----------



## teabagger

Just watch the movie on youtube, and check description for Patchs.... i had to change them form HRE to H5E


----------



## teabagger

For anyone else who was annoyed there is no metronome in there pod.


----------



## MABGuitar

MobiusR said:


> Hey guys how do i use Impulses (Cab) with my POD? I'm still a little confused. Do i need to turn off my actual Amp Sims,ETC?



The only thing you have to turn off on your pod is the cab sims.


----------



## atoni

teabagger said:


> Just watch the movie on youtube, and check description for Patchs.... i had to change them form HRE to H5E



There's no need to rename the files. Just drag the file itself to the HD500 edit UI's free pathc block.


----------



## wowspare

Guys I know I've been badgering you guys for forever but just one more question, do you need an audio interface to record with the hd500 with your computer?


----------



## metal_sam14

No you don't, you can use the pod as the interface via the usb link.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

HD500, POD HD Pro or POD HD Desktop?

I need it to play at home (with headphones) and record some stuff.
Which version should I get? Are the patches compatible with each other? 
I like the HD Pro the most (I like rackstuff) but I think its high priced in comparison.

Go!


----------



## Xenos0176

drjeffreyodweyer said:


> HD500, POD HD Pro or POD HD Desktop?
> 
> I need it to play at home (with headphones) and record some stuff.
> Which version should I get? Are the patches compatible with each other?
> I like the HD Pro the most (I like rackstuff) but I think its high priced in comparison.
> 
> Go!



if u wanna take it outside and play shows get the hd500, if not i dont know much about the others but they would probably be better for that situation


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Is there any difference between the pod desktop and the pod hd 500 besides their appearence (meaning floorboard and no floorboard). Its highly unlikely that I will play shows in the near future


----------



## Shask

drjeffreyodweyer said:


> Is there any difference between the pod desktop and the pod hd 500 besides their appearence (meaning floorboard and no floorboard). Its highly unlikely that I will play shows in the near future


The bean doesn't have the FX Loop or MIDI.

Otherwise, they are the same.


----------



## Grimbold

is it possible to alter a pod hd 500 file (or any line 6 file for that matter) to work with a pod hd 300?


----------



## cyril v

Grimbold said:


> is it possible to alter a pod hd 500 file (or any line 6 file for that matter) to work with a pod hd 300?



Can't hurt to try it if you have one... just download the software for each unit and see for yourself. I know first hand that hd500/desktop/hdpro are all compatible with a simple change of the file extension.

Either way, even if it doesn't work by changing the file extension, you could simply just manually copy the preset yourself by having both versions open at the same time and going back and forth. assuming they have all of the same parameters, I haven't used hd300/400 so I can't say for sure.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I've just got an Hd 500.  Needless to say my four years of owning a Spider 3 have left me with no knowledge whatsoever on how to create a decent tone. I've been downloading other peoples presets and tweaking them slightly. But with clean tones and or ambient, i'm lost... Could someone give me a slight run through?


----------



## Sepultorture

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I've just got an Hd 500.  Needless to say my four years of owning a Spider 3 have left me with no knowledge whatsoever on how to create a decent tone. I've been downloading other peoples presets and tweaking them slightly. But with clean tones and or ambient, i'm lost... Could someone give me a slight run through?



here's something to start with


----------



## fps

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I've just got an Hd 500.  Needless to say my four years of owning a Spider 3 have left me with no knowledge whatsoever on how to create a decent tone. I've been downloading other peoples presets and tweaking them slightly. But with clean tones and or ambient, i'm lost... Could someone give me a slight run through?



I think the best thing to do is treat each effect and piece of gear as just that, rather than trying to combine lots of different pieces for the sake of it. 

Do you need delay on your clean sound? Where would you usually put it in relation to the amp? Do you need chorus? A lot, or a low mixed amount? 

That kinda stuff, just working out what you need, not overcomplicating things unnecessarily.


----------



## Spinedriver

Grimbold said:


> is it possible to alter a pod hd 500 file (or any line 6 file for that matter) to work with a pod hd 300?



It's hard to say simply because the 500 has some effects the 300 doesn't and also, the 500 has routing options that the 300 doesn't. I'm thinking as long as the 500 patch is routed the same and uses effects the 300 has, it could work but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## niffnoff

Hey guys, I'm thinking on cashing in on a POD HD, the problem I have is I hear good things on the Bean, Pro and the 500. I wanna use one for live and studio work. Does it matter with either? I'm torn between the bean and the rack at the moment.


----------



## Sepultorture

niffnoff said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking on cashing in on a POD HD, the problem I have is I hear good things on the Bean, Pro and the 500. I wanna use one for live and studio work. Does it matter with either? I'm torn between the bean and the rack at the moment.



The 500 floor model would be best for shows if you don't have a switching floorboard for the pro, the pro is outta your way in your rack, which i like, but if you don't have a midi switching floor unit for it, i'd say go 500, is already has all the floor stomps and an expression pedal


----------



## Blasphemer

niffnoff said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking on cashing in on a POD HD, the problem I have is I hear good things on the Bean, Pro and the 500. I wanna use one for live and studio work. Does it matter with either? I'm torn between the bean and the rack at the moment.



Go with the 500. It works great for studio stuff.

Also-

I've tried, and I can't really come up with anything. Does anybody have a good tone for newish BM?

Tone like this:


----------



## xCaptainx

Just had a thought. 

See. Change. See = C 

Cabinet? could it be an impulse loaded 'flat' cabinet? much like the variax, but you could change it to V30s, greenbacks, whatever. 

Just a thought.


----------



## pitbulltodd

xCaptainx said:


> Just had a thought.
> 
> See. Change. See = C
> 
> Cabinet? could it be an impulse loaded 'flat' cabinet? much like the variax, but you could change it to V30s, greenbacks, whatever.
> 
> Just a thought.



that would be awesome


----------



## MiPwnYew

I've been lurking on here everyday for months, but never really posted. Anyways, I have a HD500 and I'm pretty happy with my "djent" tone. I think it's pretty close for Friend For a Foe/Periphery (RG7620 w/ CL/LF). 

Can anyone point me in the right direction for a Scale The Summit or BTBAM tone though? (Line6 tone site sucks)


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

fps said:


> I think the best thing to do is treat each effect and piece of gear as just that, rather than trying to combine lots of different pieces for the sake of it.
> 
> Do you need delay on your clean sound? Where would you usually put it in relation to the amp? Do you need chorus? A lot, or a low mixed amount?
> 
> That kinda stuff, just working out what you need, not overcomplicating things unnecessarily.


Slight delay.
Another interesting thing i've learned is that with my Spider 3, i needed to crank the treble and mids to ten to get ANY clarity with distortion. The way this reacts to changes...it's like learning from scratch!


----------



## Watty

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I've just got an Hd 500.  Needless to say my four years of owning a Spider 3 have left me with no knowledge whatsoever on how to create a decent tone. I've been downloading other peoples presets and tweaking them slightly. But with clean tones and or ambient, i'm lost... Could someone give me a slight run through?



Line 6 actually built in some pretty cool stock models for clean and ambient stuff. Try checking their BASS/ACO/VOX preset library on the unit (at least the Pro has it) and try the "Guilded Choir;" definitely a cool ambient patch. The steel nylon string emulations are fairly decent as well...


----------



## Watty

MiPwnYew said:


> I've been lurking on here everyday for months, but never really posted. Anyways, I have a HD500 and I'm pretty happy with my "djent" tone. I think it's pretty close for Friend For a Foe/Periphery (RG7620 w/ CL/LF).
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction for a Scale The Summit or BTBAM tone though? (Line6 tone site sucks)



Start with an amp you think will work; of all the high gain models, I think the Mesa is the best, followed closely by the ENGL. Play with the EQ until you get the basic characteristics of the tone you want. Then, add a screamer in front of the amp set to like 10% gain to get a bit of compression. From there it's really about adding in EQ's and straight up compressors until you find something that fits. I discovered that adding the "4 Band Shift EQ" after the amp and boosting the lows and highs really gave a somewhat lifeless tone some serious balls.

When all else fails, go back and see how Paul shaped his Djent tone in the youtube video I posted several pages ago. He goes into certain characteristics of the amps that might help you get the tone you want. And, FYI, you can use the tones from the HD500 section; simply change the file extension from .h5e to .hre. It's been somewhat hit or miss, but at least you have more to choose from.

EDIT: Just saw you said HD500 not Pro; try the same procedure in reverse...albeit with a smaller amount of options.


----------



## MiPwnYew

watsonb2 said:


> Start with an amp you think will work; of all the high gain models, I think the Mesa is the best, followed closely by the ENGL. Play with the EQ until you get the basic characteristics of the tone you want. Then, add a screamer in front of the amp set to like 10% gain to get a bit of compression. From there it's really about adding in EQ's and straight up compressors until you find something that fits. I discovered that adding the "4 Band Shift EQ" after the amp and boosting the lows and highs really gave a somewhat lifeless tone some serious balls.
> 
> When all else fails, go back and see how Paul shaped his Djent tone in the youtube video I posted several pages ago. He goes into certain characteristics of the amps that might help you get the tone you want. And, FYI, you can use the tones from the HD500 section; simply change the file extension from .h5e to .hre. It's been somewhat hit or miss, but at least you have more to choose from.
> 
> EDIT: Just saw you said HD500 not Pro; try the same procedure in reverse...albeit with a smaller amount of options.



Yeah, I'm using the Mesa for my djenty tone. I've spent a good amount of time tweaking the tone and without being around my Pod I want to say my chain goes noisegate/screamer/noisegate/compressor/amp/eq/eq. Then at the end of my chain I have reverb and delay that I have set up to cut on while the second noise gate cuts off with the click of a single button for leads. 

Although, I'm not sure what amps would fit the BTBAM/lead STS tones best to even start. I did use Paul's video for the ambient tone, still needs some tweaking though because it still sounds too..organ/keyboard-ish on mine lol


----------



## space frog

MiPwnYew said:


> I've been lurking on here everyday for months, but never really posted. Anyways, I have a HD500 and I'm pretty happy with my "djent" tone. I think it's pretty close for Friend For a Foe/Periphery (RG7620 w/ CL/LF).
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction for a Scale The Summit or BTBAM tone though? (Line6 tone site sucks)



It will sound weird but I'd also advise trying to use a clean amp with a disto in front. If you want check out my Letter Experiment cover, it's got the djent tone i use, Blackface Dbl Vib with classic distortion in front.

Otherwise I use the ENGL model for more hardcore/non-djenty stuff. For BTBAM I'd use the ENGL I think.


----------



## Blasphemer

MiPwnYew said:


> I've been lurking on here everyday for months, but never really posted. Anyways, I have a HD500 and I'm pretty happy with my "djent" tone. I think it's pretty close for Friend For a Foe/Periphery (RG7620 w/ CL/LF).
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction for a Scale The Summit or BTBAM tone though? (Line6 tone site sucks)



You can use my main tone for STS pretty well. Maybe turn the presence down a little bit, as well as dial back some mids.

Line 6 :: Custom Tone

For BTBAM, I tried using 2 recs, both boosted before the A/B split with the Vetta Juice compressor, very low threshold and boost the fuck out of it. Take the mids way out, and use one V30 cab, and then the Uber cab. Mix mics to taste.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Has anyone done as i said, and mixed the JCM800 and Recto models yet? Just match the marshall's settings to whatever the recto's setting is, and keep everything in front of them the same i suggest turning the bias a fair bit towards the right on both (identical settings, remember!), to warm them up. Less fizz! You have to balance their volumes though. With the channel volume settings identical, in the mixer set the marshall 2.0 up, and the recto 2.0 down. I think that should be perfect.

I demand clips to hear what you guys make of it!


----------



## TheSilentWater

MF_Kitten said:


> Has anyone done as i said, and mixed the JCM800 and Recto models yet? Just match the marshall's settings to whatever the recto's setting is, and keep everything in front of them the same i suggest turning the bias a fair bit towards the right on both (identical settings, remember!), to warm them up. Less fizz! You have to balance their volumes though. With the channel volume settings identical, in the mixer set the marshall 2.0 up, and the recto 2.0 down. I think that should be perfect.
> 
> I demand clips to hear what you guys make of it!


Wow, this tone's really chunky, makes me want to play endless breakdowns. 
Clip coming later!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I'm using the treadplate with the 412 uber cab. Gain down to about 48%. 57 off axis mic. Tube screamer, gain 35%, bass/treble 50%. Tone 73%. Output 100%. Three noise gates (  ) And a compressor right before the amp, set very low. Sounds killer!


----------



## space frog

^Clip? Sounds like this patch rips faces off


----------



## TheSilentWater

Excuse the sloppiness! This is my tone using the MF Kitten approach, haha.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19116875/br00tz.mp3

EDIT: There's a little post-EQ on there, but nothing too major. Mainly high pass, the treadplate cab is bassy as balls.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

space frog said:


> ^Clip? Sounds like this patch rips faces off


I'll upload one to soundclick when i get back from swimming.


----------



## RiffRaff

TheSilentWater said:


> Excuse the sloppiness! This is my tone using the MF Kitten approach, haha.
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19116875/br00tz.mp3
> 
> EDIT: There's a little post-EQ on there, but nothing too major. Mainly high pass, the treadplate cab is bassy as balls.



That sounds damn thick and awesome. 
I imagine you could shape the tone a bit more if you turned the cab simulation off and used impulses. Cheers for the clip dude.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

MP3 Player SoundClick

Double tracked, panned left right. No post anything on guitar or bass. I know i fucked up a few times. Wasn't trying.


----------



## meambobbo

Has anyone tried using dual amp tones not to use two different amps but to use two different cabs and/or mics. I find I like the Treadplate 4x12's clean, crisp highs and upper mids using the SM57 on axis, but I also like the XXL V30 4x12's punch and lower mids with the 409 Dynamic mic. So I end up using the same amp with the exact same settings, only I set the volume on the XXL side a little higher (the Treadplate cab is louder than the other cabs). The results are POSITIVE. I think this methodology gets me a higher quality tone than I have gotten using external IR's.

Any single cab/mic tone sounds like part of the tone is a little washed out to me.

Also I like to use 1-2 parametric EQ's to suck out very narrow ranges of fizz. I usually set the Q to 90% and make small cuts at frequencies 95% and if I have enough room for another EQ 83%. If you find this cuts too much high end, add it back with the "highs" parameter.


----------



## Nonservium

Blasphemer said:


> Go with the 500. It works great for studio stuff.
> 
> Also-
> 
> I've tried, and I can't really come up with anything. Does anybody have a good tone for newish BM?
> 
> Tone like this:




Yes, please!


----------



## GSingleton

I just got the hd 500...changed my life.

Now...just gotta figure out how to use it.


----------



## wowspare

Hey guys I got a question. After you dial in a tone that you like on the POD HD500 Edit software on your pc, how do you save that patch into your hd500?


----------



## Nonservium

wowspare said:


> Hey guys I got a question. After you dial in a tone that you like on the POD HD500 Edit software on your pc, how do you save that patch into your hd500?



Double tap the save button on your POD.


----------



## Blasphemer

wowspare said:


> Hey guys I got a question. After you dial in a tone that you like on the POD HD500 Edit software on your pc, how do you save that patch into your hd500?



Or in the upper right corner of the software, hit "Send Selected"

Also, did the JCM800-Treadplate split, and it is just plain awesome.


----------



## DropTheSun

My first full song. Recorded using Reaper,HD500 and POD Farm.

Drop the Sun: Almost there


----------



## meambobbo

that's a broken link: it points to a URL specific for your login credentials.

"soundcloud.com/you/tracks-"


----------



## DropTheSun

Thanks! Now the link works!


----------



## meambobbo

That mix sounds great!!!!

The only point of constructive criticism I would make is that the rhythm guitars sound a little buried and a little fizzy. I would try to give them a good bit more oomph in the 160-400 HZ range, and the 1-2kHZ range. I would dial down the 3.5-4.5 kHZ range.

I might be wrong - that's just what my ears are telling me. But if you want to give it a shot, I'd bet you get positive results.


----------



## dantel666

Astral Projection by Dantel666 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Here's a song me and two buddies of mine recorded. 

For the guitar tone I used the Caossphere patch on line 6's tone site but modified to my liking. Now this isn't a serious song it was just for fun and was all written in like a couple hours, and it also isn't really mixed or anything but I thought id share it with you guys anyways. Also a side note; there is no bass guitar on this track since we lacked an actual bass to record with. 

First time I recorded using my HD500 and it went really well and sounded decent to my ears.


----------



## DropTheSun

Thank you meambobbo! All the feedback is welcome and i was hoping to get some tips, what i could do better etc. I've just started to learn how to record and mix metal music, so i know that there's a lot of work to do. I will try to EQ those guitar tracks little more and see what happens!

-Thanks


----------



## meambobbo

nice track, dantel. for not really trying, you got great results on the mix. the only thing i thought was a little crazy was the snare is like 2x the volume of everything else. hehe


----------



## DropTheSun

kake said:


> My first full song. Recorded using Reaper,HD500 and POD Farm.
> 
> Drop the Sun: Almost there



I made little tweaks to guitar tracks and updated the song.


----------



## dantel666

meambobbo said:


> nice track, dantel. for not really trying, you got great results on the mix. the only thing i thought was a little crazy was the snare is like 2x the volume of everything else. hehe



Thanks!

yeah its weird, my friend used addictive drums I think but I don't know why the snare is so loud.


----------



## meambobbo

kake, that sounds much better IMO. very nice!


----------



## DropTheSun

meambobbo said:


> kake, that sounds much better IMO. very nice!



Thanks for the help meambobbo! Now the song sounds more balanced to me. I also made those EQ configurations to rhythm guitars and they sounded good, so i'll keep the settings.


----------



## xCaptainx

slowly learning how to record stuff from home!

Metalcore song by xcaptainx on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

HD500 Engl patch. Still have a lot to learn re: mix.


----------



## djinn314

dantel666 said:


> Astral Projection by Dantel666 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Here's a song me and two buddies of mine recorded.
> 
> For the guitar tone I used the Caossphere patch on line 6's tone site but modified to my liking. Now this isn't a serious song it was just for fun and was all written in like a couple hours, and it also isn't really mixed or anything but I thought id share it with you guys anyways. Also a side note; there is no bass guitar on this track since we lacked an actual bass to record with.
> 
> First time I recorded using my HD500 and it went really well and sounded decent to my ears.



While you don't have a bass guitar. That sounds pretty killer. I'm really thinking about getting the PRO rack and running it into a Tech21 to practice with. Then incorporate it into my set up.


----------



## dantel666

djinn314 said:


> While you don't have a bass guitar. That sounds pretty killer. I'm really thinking about getting the PRO rack and running it into a Tech21 to practice with. Then incorporate it into my set up.



Thanks man!

Go for it, I've heard that the tech21's are pretty good.


----------



## GSingleton

I am having very hard time configuring a setup and I have a concert to play in march. FUCK


----------



## book_of_lies777

Blasphemer said:


> Also-
> 
> I've tried, and I can't really come up with anything. Does anybody have a good tone for newish BM?




a trick I used to do with my X3 for dialing in black metal, was to put a Rectifier or a 5150 thru *a 1x12 cab* _instead_ of a 4x12. 

INSTANT necro tone.


----------



## Blasphemer

GSingleton said:


> I am having very hard time configuring a setup and I have a concert to play in march. FUCK



Configuring what, exactly?


----------



## MF_Kitten

guys, another thing that you might not have remembered to check out, but that makes a huge difference: the input impendance option!

go to the system settings, and set the input Impendance all the way up to 3.5M or whatever it is. This fixes the whole "all the amps sound dark" problem that has plagued Line 6 products up to this point. I don't use a boost for my main distorted tone at the moment, and yet it has some nice chug to it! granted, i play in a post rock band, and want a slightly lower gain and thicker sound, but i could easily play metal with it!


----------



## MF_Kitten

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/The Boy Who Loved His Baritone.mp3

i just recorded this. i used my baritone, and the recto + marshall patch i made, slightly adjusted to work with the low tuning (turned power amp master volume down to 40% to get less saturation, and used the Q-Filter to boost the front.)


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

^ nice!


----------



## MF_Kitten

thanks!

did you also notice that it's tuned all the way down to drop D?


----------



## Deadnightshade

MF_Kitten said:


> thanks!
> 
> did you also notice that it's tuned all the way down to drop D?



Out of curiosity upload the clip without the bass track(s)  I wonder how much of the low end DOES belong to the bass when tuned that low


----------



## wowspare

Guys how do you get two amps using HD Edit software?
I mean I can change/adjust a stock patch that has dual amp tone and change amp models but I cant seem to do that with blank tone, with blank tone I only get one amp and I cant see how to add another amp to the tone


----------



## meambobbo

Drag the amp block up to the top channel after the path splits. If you have effects in there, you have to add it after all the effects so it's right before the mixer, but once you have it there, you can move the effects to between the amp and mixer.


----------



## wowspare

meambobbo said:


> Drag the amp block up to the top channel after the path splits. If you have effects in there, you have to add it after all the effects so it's right before the mixer, but once you have it there, you can move the effects to between the amp and mixer.



thanks!


----------



## wowspare

I've been trying to get a Lamb of God tone all day and failing....... Anyone know how to get a tone like this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agjDEsObwgk

They used Mesa Mark IV heads by the way.


----------



## meambobbo

Yeah, I've dialed in that tone pretty closely, but I can't upload it until next week. I used the FBall amp. I turned up the treble a bit I think, but everything else was pretty much middle'd - I may have dialed back some presence. I think I added a Studio EQ in front the amp and boosted the high freq at 1.5 or 3 kHZ to add a lil more dirt to the amp. I may have slightly reduced Master Volume as well.

For cabs I used a Treadplate 4x12 with SM57 on axis mic in channel 1 and a XXL V30 4x12 with 409 Dyn mic in channel 2. I had amp volume on channel 1 at like 35% and 2 at 50%.

The rest was EQ'ing. I think it was mostly a mid-boost in general, with maybe a slight cut at 650 HZ.

Note that the Pod tone ends up a lil cleaner than their actual album tone. Their tone is actually crackly, as though the mic or some part of their recording gear is getting pushed too hard. I didn't try to emulate that.


----------



## djinn314

wowspare said:


> I've been trying to get a Lamb of God tone all day and failing....... Anyone know how to get a tone like this?
> 
> 
> 
> They used Mesa Mark IV heads by the way.




Looking at his rig online I think he's using a crybaby on to get those certain squeels. I know he also runs that EVH flanger some TS9 or Maxon808. I've never been able to tell what other effect he has running through the loop. Hope it helps


----------



## Sepultorture

So i'm close to pulling the trigger on the HD but want just one question answered, i know there are supposed to be no differences between the 500 and the PRO, but i'm lo0oking for something smaller and more desktop friendly for the shitty little space i am stuck in, and was eyeing the POD HD Bean. does the Bean have the same processing power as the PRO and 500? and the same editing and EQing capabilites?


----------



## celticelk

Sepultorture said:


> So i'm close to pulling the trigger on the HD but want just one question answered, i know there are supposed to be no differences between the 500 and the PRO, but i'm lo0oking for something smaller and more desktop friendly for the shitty little space i am stuck in, and was eyeing the POD HD Bean. does the Bean have the same processing power as the PRO and 500? and the same editing and EQing capabilites?



Sure looks like it. The form factor and the I/O appear to be the main differences - if you want an FX loop, for example, or XLR outs, better get the 500.


----------



## Sepultorture

celticelk said:


> Sure looks like it. The form factor and the I/O appear to be the main differences - if you want an FX loop, for example, or XLR outs, better get the 500.



NOPE

thanx mate, looks like i'm getting an HD Bean real soon


----------



## cyril v

I probably should've refreshed the window before replying.


----------



## book_of_lies777

wowspare said:


> I've been trying to get a Lamb of God tone all day and failing....... Anyone know how to get a tone like this?
> 
> 
> 
> They used Mesa Mark IV heads by the way.






I thing I have done in the past(still do, as a matter of fact) is take a short sample of just the guitar playing(if you can, as the bass and drums will skew the results) and then do a spectrum analysis - this will show the exact range of all the tonal frequencies... then, you can use this as a guide for dialing in the tone of your favorite artist. It sounds more complicated than it is... here's a pic showing the basics:







I use the FREE recording app _Audacity_ to do this. You just highlight an area of guitar(10 seconds or so is enough), then click 'analyze > plot spectrum' and it will give you the graph seen in the pic. Then click 'export' on the graph and it will give you a notepad document listing the EXACT frequencies present in the tone.

You may have to arrange things relative to each other, but this will get you really close if you take a little time to tweak it.


----------



## xCaptainx

News

Bass amp, cab and mics!

vocal preamp!

two new plexi models!

awesome!


----------



## book_of_lies777

xCaptainx said:


> News
> 
> Bass amp, cab and mics!
> 
> vocal preamp!
> 
> two new plexi models!
> 
> awesome!




BINGO! They just sold me on the HD.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Awww yeah. Im currently waiting for my hd 500 I just ordered.


----------



## celticelk

drjeffreyodweyer said:


> Awww yeah. Im currently waiting for my hd 500 I just ordered.


 
Mine is being delivered today. Outstanding news! I'm playing an 8 in a solo context, and I'd love the opportunity to set up patches running a guitar and bass amp in parallel, with a lowpass filter and appropriate mixing to just get some extra oomph on the lower notes. I foresee much tweaking in my immediate future. 

EDIT: Correction - has just been delivered. Man, this is gonna be a long day at work....


----------



## Sepultorture

a great step in the right direction, hopefully it will expand more in teh not too diostant future and incorporate more cab options for bass, also gives me another excuse to jump on this and get a bass


----------



## MF_Kitten

Deadnightshade said:


> Out of curiosity upload the clip without the bass track(s)  I wonder how much of the low end DOES belong to the bass when tuned that low



alright, so i did just that, and just for fun i made one with the bass transposed down an octave as well 

normal, with unison bass: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/The Boy Who Loved His Baritone.mp3

same, but without the bass (only pressing "mute" on the bass track):
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/super low, no bass.mp3

normal, but with the bass transposed down an octave to super-low D:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/super low, HYPERBASS.mp3

for ridiculously low tunings, i find it sounds more focused with unison bass. around f# it starts getting harder to work it, and at low E it reaches it's limit. unless you are doing something cleaner or slower.


----------



## cyb

I've had my pod hd for a few days now and I am really starting to appreciate it. When I first used it I had a little bit of buyer's remorse but after much tweaking and downloading some presets I am a happy camper. I just wish it could load custom IRs.


----------



## Fiction

That update has really pushed me to want a Pod HD, I actually bought one then the money got refunded cause the shipping was about 5x then what the online postage calculator said it was.. so I decided, I'm not going to impulse buy again and just save for the AFX, and now I want this again. And the even worse thing is, I can afford and get it right now 

Damn Gas, I need to save this money.

Temptations, SO MANY TEMPTATIONS.


----------



## Deadnightshade

MF_Kitten said:


> alright, so i did just that, and just for fun i made one with the bass transposed down an octave as well
> 
> normal, with unison bass: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/The Boy Who Loved His Baritone.mp3
> 
> same, but without the bass (only pressing "mute" on the bass track):
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/super low, no bass.mp3
> 
> normal, but with the bass transposed down an octave to super-low D:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/super low, HYPERBASS.mp3
> 
> for ridiculously low tunings, i find it sounds more focused with unison bass. around f# it starts getting harder to work it, and at low E it reaches it's limit. unless you are doing something cleaner or slower.




It does sound better with unison bass..It compliments the guitar high end instead of letting the fizziness exposed.Thanks for trying it out!

What also works for me is dipping with the par EQ somewhere at 24% freq,and having a bass patch that boosts a bit the same freq percentage.That way you're guaranteed not to have frequency masking in that region,since it's important for the bass low end clarity.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

My HD 500 arrived today!


----------



## celticelk

MF_Kitten said:


> alright, so i did just that, and just for fun i made one with the bass transposed down an octave as well
> 
> normal, with unison bass: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/The Boy Who Loved His Baritone.mp3
> 
> same, but without the bass (only pressing "mute" on the bass track):
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/super low, no bass.mp3
> 
> normal, but with the bass transposed down an octave to super-low D:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/super low, HYPERBASS.mp3
> 
> for ridiculously low tunings, i find it sounds more focused with unison bass. around f# it starts getting harder to work it, and at low E it reaches it's limit. unless you are doing something cleaner or slower.



You really ought to crosspost this to that "role of the bass in modern metal" thread as an object lesson. Thanks!


----------



## MF_Kitten

celticelk said:


> You really ought to crosspost this to that "role of the bass in modern metal" thread as an object lesson. Thanks!



link?


----------



## celticelk

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...ng-guitars-change-role-bass-player-metal.html


----------



## op1e

Any of you guys using one for OD in front of your tube head? I get a buzzing from my 1101 I dont like, plus the amp models sound stiff compared to my Peavey Ultra. If I sell my 1101 to my singer like I'm supposed to, I need a midi switcher for my G Major and midi overdrive since I use cleans a lot.


----------



## xCaptainx

I used to before I got a poweramp. I had a Kerry King JCM800, I used the HD500 out the front for overdrive, wah and whammy. 

Was going to mod the KK to put an effects loop in, but went with a poweramp instead (one cable instead of the 4 cable method, much tidier)


----------



## op1e

Ah, just wondered if it had any noise issues. Heard of another fella on here that sold his cause it was noisy with his Orange.


----------



## xCaptainx

KK had a built in noise gate and I ran a gate on the HD500 as well, it was deadly silent.


----------



## op1e

My problem is when palm mutes fade out, like a grainy buzzing that doesnt go away till gates kick in.


----------



## gunshow86de

xCaptainx said:


> News



Anyone know when this is being released?


----------



## infernalreaper

just received my pod hd 500....im so excited right now!!....lol


----------



## bandinaboy

Does anyone know when the 2.0 update is coming? it just says soon on their website.


----------



## mlancaster1

So I decided to start a new post because I have a lot of newbish questions I guess you could say thats frustrating the shit out of me. So i just plugged this thing in but can't get a sound out of it. I do not have monitors yet because I need to save up for a couple more weeks before buying them but is that why I can't hear anything? I figured i would be able to hear it out of my stock computer speakers. I also can't figure out how to pop it open on my DAW. I am using garage band till I can get logic but I can't find it at all on my computer. Please help me and understand its the first time I have ever used a pod in my life and just now getting into a home recording set up so if anyone has any advice on tweaking the set ups or even how to get this thing working would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mlancaster1

My computer won't let me use the pod as an audio input is there software that I am suppose to download?


----------



## cyb

did you install the drivers? http://line6.com/software/index.html


----------



## ScatteredDimension

Yo dudes, got my PODHD Desktop unit on friday and liking it so far!

PODHD test by Tomi Kangas on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

A little test with two different tones. Basically it's just the mic that is different but sounds pretty decent I'd say. Tones are fizzy, but these are just raw tracks with one track on the middle.
Recorded with my Jackson and EMG 81 mics.


----------



## MF_Kitten

ScatteredDimension said:


> Yo dudes, got my PODHD Desktop unit on friday and liking it so far!
> 
> PODHD test by Tomi Kangas on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> A little test with two different tones. Basically it's just the mic that is different but sounds pretty decent I'd say. Tones are fizzy, but these are just raw tracks with one track on the middle.
> Recorded with my Jackson and EMG 81 mics.



go into the system settings while on that patch, find the input impendance setting, and turn it all the way up.

also, try my patch: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Treadplate 800.h5e

i made the cab and mic settings to make up for the fact that i use impulses when recording, and a cab when playing live. Should sound okay i think.


----------



## Shask

I dont use the USB for audio, only for connection to Line 6 edit, so I am not sure how helpful I will be ( I plug mine into SPDIF or use the 1/4" outs).

I agree with above, make sure you install everything. Download Monkey and make sure you update and download everything. I think once you do that an icon shows up in the control panel which lets you play with the volume settings, and you should be able to select it as the audio source in Windows.


----------



## Deadnightshade

A question towards HD500 users:

I own the HD300,and I intend to upgrade to HD500 as soon as I have the cash.I tend to use a parked wah at a setting different than all the way up or all the way down.

The HD300 edit lets you set your wah parked ,even with the pod disconnected.The HD500 edit doesn't do that,and I obviously can't check it out since I don't own one.My question is:

When you have the HD500 connected,does it allow you to set the wah parked as an extra EQ and save the setting when switching tones (for instance switching to a clean tone that doesn't use it and then go back to the heavy preset) without having to bring it to the desired position using the expression pedal?


----------



## xCaptainx

will try tonight, but pretty sure you can. Just go into the wah edit area, set the range and don't assign it to FS1 or 2. I used to assign it to a footswitch button instead of FS2 because live I was never pushing down hard enough, haha.


----------



## Deadnightshade

xCaptainx said:


> will try tonight, but pretty sure you can. Just go into the wah edit area, set the range and don't assign it to FS1 or 2. I used to assign it to a footswitch button instead of FS2 because live I was never pushing down hard enough, haha.



I don't own the HD500 yet but i get the point.You'll do me a huge favor by checking it out dude, thanks


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

Here's my little dual rig for when my bro comes over to jam.







soon there'll be 3, which means I need to sell shit.


----------



## mlancaster1

ok I dowloaded all the software and the monkey, now garageband will let me choose line 6 hd as my audio input but I still can't manage to hear a note or even select it as an instrument. I guess I can't just play the hd stand alone without a DAW program either? :wall bash: If anyone has any advice how to get noise out of this thing I would appreciate it


----------



## bigchocolateman

I no longer have garageband but I think that you will have to turn the audio input to line 6 and the output to built in output. 
I could be wrong though.


----------



## mlancaster1

ok got everything running finally, now how to get a good sound out of this thing hahah. Not impressed at all at the presets they all suck ass but they do have a lot of options to tweak so I guess its going to take some time. Does anyone have any advice as far as getting a "sweet spot" distortion wise?


----------



## ibanezlover

Glad ya got it all sorted it out. I would check out some user presets from custom tone. I'm sure you'll find some you will like and you can tweak to your preference.

http://line6.com/customtone/


----------



## cyb

here are some good presets too 

Index of /podhd/Metal_Xmas

I found them on a thread over at thegearpage.net. They sound pretty good and they sound really good with impulses.


----------



## mlancaster1

Sweet thanks. Also I'm not to familiar with impulses I have only heard of the redwirez cab impulses but not sure how you run them with the pod. Can anybody share some insight?

Also just now noticed when trying to load the flash memory in the monkey program under the line 6 device firmware tab it keeps saying update failed (code 80007104) failed write to firmware? I've tried restarting my computer and the pod but same results.


----------



## cyb

mlancaster1 said:


> Sweet thanks. Also I'm not to familiar with impulses I have only heard of the redwirez cab impulses but not sure how you run them with the pod. Can anybody share some insight?
> 
> Also just now noticed when trying to load the flash memory in the monkey program under the line 6 device firmware tab it keeps saying update failed (code 80007104) failed write to firmware? I've tried restarting my computer and the pod but same results.



yeah all you have to do on the pod is set the cab to no cab, then you need a VST in your daw that can load impulses. Lecab is a good one and its free. you'll also want to turn hardware monitoring all the way down on the pod which can be configured on your computer.

I had the same problem writing the firmware. what I did was install an older version of line 6 monkey and that solved it. From what I've read the newest version of line 6 monkey has issues with updating the flash memory.


----------



## meambobbo

That link is to my site with the tones I made. I have since updated them, but haven't uploaded yet. I now use XXL V30 4x12 for the channel 2 cab with 409 Dyn mic. I put channel 1 at 35% and channel 2 at 50% mostly. This gives it much more punch and thump to the tones. I think it might reduce a bit of noise in the midrange too. And I use a parametric EQ with freq 95%, Q 90%, gain 35%. This reduces a common fizzy spot that seems to continuously spring up.

I also wrote this guide, a bit lengthy but a lot of ppl have said it helped...you can skim around in it too, you don't need to read it front to back:
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/Meambobbo's Pod HD Guide.pdf


----------



## cyb

meambobbo said:


> That link is to my site with the tones I made. I have since updated them, but haven't uploaded yet. I now use XXL V30 4x12 for the channel 2 cab with 409 Dyn mic. I put channel 1 at 35% and channel 2 at 50% mostly. This gives it much more punch and thump to the tones. I think it might reduce a bit of noise in the midrange too. And I use a parametric EQ with freq 95%, Q 90%, gain 35%. This reduces a common fizzy spot that seems to continuously spring up.
> 
> I also wrote this guide, a bit lengthy but a lot of ppl have said it helped...you can skim around in it too, you don't need to read it front to back:
> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/Meambobbo's Pod HD Guide.pdf



I'd like to personally thank you for those presets. They were one of the strongest factors in reversing my initial desire to return the pod hd to the store.


----------



## meambobbo

you are most graciously welcome. i encourage you to tweak them to your needs. there's always room for improvement and we've all got different tastes (hopefully not too different though, that's just crazy).


----------



## space frog

^Nice setup!

Here's a little something I did with my POD HD500, what do you guys think about the tone? It was dual-tracked, 1 track 80% left the other 80% right

Party Rock Anthem - Rock Cover by space frog on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Ryan Duke

space frog said:


> ^Nice setup!
> 
> Here's a little something I did with my POD HD500, what do you guys think about the tone? It was dual-tracked, 1 track 80% left the other 80% right
> 
> Party Rock Anthem - Rock Cover by space frog on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



The solo near the end has a good tone. The guitars are also at a good level for this style of music. I'd say it's a little muddy sounding around 1:14 sec. when you start groove chugging. Maybe try turning down the gain and up the presence a tad.


----------



## Blasphemer

Does anybody have a good tech-death tone? Think Fleshwrought, The Faceless, Fleshgod Apocalypse, etc.

Also, why the hell isn't this thread stickied?


----------



## Sepultorture

Blasphemer said:


> Does anybody have a good tech-death tone? Think Fleshwrought, The Faceless, Fleshgod Apocalypse, etc.
> 
> Also, why the hell isn't this thread stickied?



i wanna hear a sick an nasty tone like Cannibal Corpse (modern CC, not old)


----------



## jinetika

Can someone please explain how I connect the Pod HD Pro with a EVH 5150 and a orange 4x12? Does my guitar plug in to the amp or the HD Pro? Also, how does the HD Pro connect to the amp? Sorry, I can't find any info on this anywhere.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

If you want to use the HD500 solely for effects the guitar plugs into amp and HD Pro in the effects loop.


----------



## meambobbo

http://foobazaar.com/podhd/Meambobbo's Pod HD Guide.pdf

I describe the many ways to hook up your gear.

bottom line - if you want to alternate between being able to use your amp's pre-amp tone or the Pod's onboard amp modeling, you need to run a 4 cable method or 4CM. If you want to use it just for effects, run it like the guy above said. If you want to run the Pod's amp models for pre-amp tone and just use the 5150 for amplification, run guitar > pod > 5150 effects loop in.


----------



## djinn314

meambobbo said:


> http://foobazaar.com/podhd/Meambobbo's Pod HD Guide.pdf
> 
> I describe the many ways to hook up your gear.
> 
> bottom line - if you want to alternate between being able to use your amp's pre-amp tone or the Pod's onboard amp modeling, you need to run a 4 cable method or 4CM. If you want to use it just for effects, run it like the guy above said. If you want to run the Pod's amp models for pre-amp tone and just use the 5150 for amplification, run guitar > pod > 5150 effects loop in.



Hey I read your guide and it helped a lot so I appreciate it. But I just wanted to make sure I wasn't misreading or not understanding something.

Say on my jcm2000, it has the effects loop and all so if "Pod unbalanced out > [external effects>] Amp effects loop return (power amp in) = jcm power section runs the HD and still allows the amp modeling? I was going to get rid of the marshall and some other stuff and run into a Power Engine. If you can run straight into the head and get the amp modeling I'm going to be the biggest noobie EVER.


----------



## meambobbo

Yeah, of course you can run the Pod's amp modeling into the power section of a real amp!

The Pod HD has 4 quasi-separate modeling components: pre-amp, power amp, cab, and mic. Keep in mind the cab modeling (without mic modeling) isn't as dramatic as you might think - it doesn't really attempt to make the Pod's output sound like a real guitar cab; it really only tries to subtly EQ the Pod's amp model output so that whatever guitar cab (or IR) you actually run the signal to sounds more like the cab model you selected. The cab and mic emulation is what severely rolls off the trebly high end in the signal making the direct tone sound like it's coming out of a real speaker cabinet.

In other words, cab modeling without mic modeling attempts to make an actual guitar cab sound more like the cab model selected. It is a mild EQ effect. Cab modeling with mic modeling is exactly what it sounds like - cab and mic modeling - the tone is dramatically altered to sound like it was run through a real mic'ed up guitar cabinet. The tone will have nuances common to the modeled speakers/cabinet as well as the chosen mic. There is no means to get an unmic'ed guitar cabinet sound directly - you have to run the signal into a real power amp and real guitar cab.

So rather than think of cab and mic modeling in the Pod as two different things, it's more accurate to think of cab modeling without mic modeling as a different thing altogether from cab + mic modeling. Cab modeling alone really isn't cab modeling - it's more of cab coloration.

All the amp models have a full version and a pre-amp only version. You can tell the difference because the pre-amp only models have "pre" at the end of the name. For example, you'll see "Treadplate" and "Treadplate pre". Treaplate models both pre-amp and power amp. Treadplate pre is just the pre-amp.

You turn off cab (and mic) modeling by selecting "no cab" as your cab. Then it doesn't matter what mic is selected.

There is no "no mic" option. To turn off mic modeling, you have to set your output mode in the options menu. Only "Studio/Direct" turns on mic modeling. Everything else disables it.

IF YOU ARE RUNNING YOUR SIGNAL INTO A "GUITAR" SPEAKER (IE NOT A FULL-RANGE SPEAKER), YOU SHOULD NOT USE STUDIO/DIRECT OUTPUT MODE. You can get away with doing so, but you'll have a dark, processed-sounding guitar tone.

IF YOU ARE RUNNING YOUR SIGNAL INTO A FULL-RANGE SPEAKER (IE NOT A GUITAR SPEAKER), YOU SHOULD USE STUDIO/DIRECT OUTPUT MODE, AND YOU SHOULD NOT USE "NO CAB" AS YOUR CAB MODEL. If you ignore this advice the tone will sound super harsh and squealing.

If you are running into the effects loop return of your real amp, you should use Combo Power amp or Stack Power amp output mode. The difference in these two modes is that combo power amp has more bass. The rationale here is that combo amps are generally open back cabinets and thus have less bass response. The voicing is compensated. So if you dial in your patches on a combo amp, if you want to use them with a close-back 4x12, you just change the output mode and they retain a similar voicing instead of becoming really bass heavy. If you're not worried about running the Pod through multiple rigs, pick whichever one sounds best for your gear and is easiest to dial in, not necessarily the "correct" one given the type of gear you're using.

In general it's good practice to only run a model of something or one of those actual pieces once in your chain. So if you're using a real amp's power amp into a real guitar cabinet, it might not sound great to use the Pod's power amp and cabinet modeling.

So hook up the Pod as said above: Guitar > Pod Guitar In > Pod 1/4" Out > JCM2000 effects loop return. This bypasses the JCM2000's pre-amp. The Pod's amp models will serve as your pre-amp. You will be using the JCM2000's power section, and a real guitar cabinet.

Use a pre-amp only model on the Pod - any one with a "pre" at the end of the name.

At bedroom levels, you may prefer to use a full amp model, as your JCM2000's power section will be more transparent. The full models tend to have a little more bite to them, but can also be a bit more gritty. I like to use the full amp models, even when I run through a real power amp; however, I don't run my real amp at a very loud volume. I also like to turn down the "Master Volume" amp parameter in the Pod HD to tame the power amp modeling.

Select the "combo power amp" output mode if you have a combo, or "stack power amp" if you have a closed back cabinet. If you find you aren't getting enough bass after trying to EQ your tone and you're using stack power amp, you may want to change this to combo power amp.

Select "no cab" as your cab model on the Pod. If you find the tone is a little too trebly or not EQ'ed like you want, try using some of the other Pod's cab models. They should have a mild EQ effect on the tone - nothing too dramatic. Don't be afraid to try them all, even if you don't want your tone to sound like a Fender combo amp - these are mild EQ changes that you may find favorable. None of them will make your 4x12 with Vintage 30's sound like a Gibson 1x10 from the 50's.

If you want to use your real amp's pre-amp tone sometimes and use the pod's amp modeling other times, you can do this via the 4 cable method. It allows you to set up patches on the Pod that may or may not route the signal through your real amp's pre-amp. So some patches will use the real amp's pre-amp and have the Pod's amp model disabled. Some patches will not route the tone through your amp's pre-amp and instead use a Pod amp model for pre-amp tone.

...

As for using the Power Engine. A lot of people like using a full range speaker and full range power amps with modeling gear and running the cab+mic modeling. It's a more versatile setup, but I wouldn't say it has better tone, in general. The Power Engine has a speaker and amp that is more full-range and flat response than normal guitar amps and speakers. Most people run the Pod with cab+mic modeling turned on. The big benefit is that you can get the sound of numerous types of speakers and microphones. The drawback is that they probably won't sound as good as running a signal without cab+mic modeling through a real guitar speaker - but you can't make that speaker sound like a bunch of different speakers.

Keep in mind that most guitar-designed power amps aren't what really curbs the high end out of the tone - guitar speakers do that - their frequency response generally starts rolling off around 4 kHZ and is non-existent by 8-10 kHZ. Additionally, they do not have a flat response - Celestion lists the frequency range on the classic Vintage 30 speaker at 70-5000 HZ.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Wow, that is some great advice. Thank you for taking the time to post that! 

On other terms, does anyway have a tone, or any advice for a Red Seas Fire tone? I've been dying for one.  A warm, not dark or overly bright tone, with the capability of djenting?


----------



## ibanezcollector

just got my HD500 in will be fooling around with it all night, so far got a nice little Mesa tone going. Haven't got to much time into the editing but seems pretty straight forward.

I heard if you run into the effects loop of your amp bypassing the preamp you should switch the amp/line to line versus amp. Anyone else want to confirm that it makes a huge difference when I did it.


----------



## fabriarockz

hello there,
when your POD will be up and running, you might want to try this preset:

http://www.oep.se/Crap/Olahandjobpatch.hre

NOTE: it's an HD Pro patch, don't know if it's compatible with bean or pedalboard versions


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

So i found a tone that i really like using the Uber Preamp. Really nice imo. Crunchy. And a clean tone that i love. 
Distortion and clean tone by Angst Ridden Dreams on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
I'll be adding a compressor to the distorted tone.


----------



## DropTheSun

Here is my new song that i recorded using HD500! Take a listen. it's getting darker...what is that noise?


----------



## ibanezcollector

kake said:


> Here is my new song that i recorded using HD500! Take a listen. it's getting darker...what is that noise?



sounds awesome care to share the preset?


----------



## DropTheSun

ibanezcollector said:


> sounds awesome care to share the preset?



Thanks! 
I use Treadplate and Fireball amps for rhythm tracks. Fireball preset is made by Chimpspanner and the Treadplate preset is from Line 6 customtone page.

Here you go!
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25064384/Rhythm guitars/Chimp Fireball.h5e
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25064384/Rhythm guitars/Treadplate.h5e


----------



## cyb

fabriarockz said:


> hello there,
> when your POD will be up and running, you might want to try this preset:
> 
> http://www.oep.se/Crap/Olahandjobpatch.hre
> 
> NOTE: it's an HD Pro patch, don't if it's compatible with bean or pedalboards versions



if you want to use it on the bean just rename the hre extension to .hbe. not sure about the pedal though.


----------



## mlancaster1

How do I open that link every time I go to it, it just opens up with a scatter of letters and stuff I can't understand.


----------



## meambobbo

I have no idea what the issue is. Try changing the .pdf to .doc and you can just download the word doc version. I hope to make a HTML version at some point


----------



## LukeNecraG

Hey guys. 
I was heavy into digital stuff before I found a killer deal on a now discontinued Randall RM100 (Kirk Hammets signature) which is going for the same price as an POD HD Pro. So rather listen to the usual arguments from tube obsessors telling me "tubes will always be better" I thought I'd go straight to the HD thread for a different point of view.
Anyone think they can renew my faith in good modelling? Come on, convince me!


----------



## ibanezcollector

one tone versus 100s 

you decide


----------



## meambobbo

Ultimately those are two completely different things you're talking about. The Pod isn't a power amp, so if you wanted to run through a guitar cabinet, you'd have to make an additional purchase. Or if you wanted an FRFR setup, that can also get quite expensive.

Likewise with the Head - you'll have to run it through a guitar cab or a speaker simulator. If you want to record and go the cab route you'll need a mic. You'll also need an audio interface for your computer, whereas the Pod can plug in via USB.

While the RM100 is customizable, it costs to customize and you only have 3 modules on hand. The Pod has 22 (?) amp models at the introductory price and most of them are high quality.

Do you like to tweak? To get good tones out of the Pod, at least when using the cab+mic simulation (going direct), I had to tweak my ass off. I've had the unit for over a year and I'm still tweaking. That said, I wouldn't trade it for anything right now. I've dialed in tones I haven't heard anyone dial in even on more expensive modelers, and I think the quality matches a true tube amp rig. The point is if you hate tweaking and plan on using the Pod direct to PA/DAW, you might be disappointed, at least if you're going for high gain territory. But I do post all my patches and I wrote a rather lengthy guide on the subject to help others out.

The Pod gives you the option to play late at night when volume is otherwise a factor. This is a major selling point for me, as I'm usually playing when the wife is asleep in the next bedroom.

Why do you want the Pod Pro vs. Pod HD500? As far as I know there are only a few I/O differences and the form factor and the price. You'll need a foot controller for the Pro, which is more money. The HD500 is a foot controller and it's cheaper.

So I'd go with the Pod, but again, it's not like you're comparing one amp to another - you're comparing a digital modeler that can be used as a pre-amp or a complete rig simulator vs. an actually amp head that needs cabs and volume.


----------



## Blasphemer

Meambobbo, I think you can help answer my question:

I used my POD through my 5150s power section into my cab a week or so ago. I turned cab models off, as well as tried Stack PWR with the cabs on, and it always sounded almost like I was going direct with no cab. Just hissy and angry sounding. Any idea how to fix this?


----------



## meambobbo

Sometimes you can send too much volume from the Pod to an amp power section and it makes the amp sound crazy. Start there - try backing off the Master knob on the Pod and see if the tone improves. Also, try setting the line/amp switch to amp, which should also reduce the Pod's output volume.

Does the 5150 have any tone controls that only affect the power section? For instance my spider valve's presence knob applies to the power section, and i have to turn it down to make the tone much less harsh. See if the presence (and maybe resonance) knob(s) make a difference on the tone.

What kind of cab is it with what speakers? Some speakers are really bright. I know Peavey often uses their Sheffield speakers, which are really bright to me. You'd have to EQ around that in the Pod. I think it might sound best to use combo power amp mode and try some of the darker cabs (I'm thinking XXL V30 4x12). That will hopefully balance more lows against the highs.

Did you use pre-amp models or full models? The full can sound a little harsher going through a power amp and cab, especially if you are getting power amp distortion from the amp model, double especially if you're cranking the 5150. I won't say definitely use pre-amp models instead of full models, but maybe try turning down the "Master Volume" parameter and playing with bias and bias X. I prefer the full models, but sometimes you do have to tame them a bit to make them less angry.

Finally, if you prefer the tone using Studio/Direct with a cab and mic selected, by all means use it. you're not going to break anything and you're not doing anything wrong - you just have a slightly unconventional setup. my friend ran his boss pedalboard through his fender combo amp and i always thought it was messed up he used the speaker simulator on the boss, but i tried to tweak it to make it sound good without it and i failed miserably - the tone sounded way better running the speaker simulated tone through a real amp and speaker.


----------



## LukeNecraG

meambobbo said:


> Ultimately those are two completely different things you're talking about. The Pod isn't a power amp, so if you wanted to run through a guitar cabinet, you'd have to make an additional purchase. Or if you wanted an FRFR setup, that can also get quite expensive.
> 
> Likewise with the Head - you'll have to run it through a guitar cab or a speaker simulator. If you want to record and go the cab route you'll need a mic. You'll also need an audio interface for your computer, whereas the Pod can plug in via USB.
> 
> While the RM100 is customizable, it costs to customize and you only have 3 modules on hand. The Pod has 22 (?) amp models at the introductory price and most of them are high quality.
> 
> Do you like to tweak? To get good tones out of the Pod, at least when using the cab+mic simulation (going direct), I had to tweak my ass off. I've had the unit for over a year and I'm still tweaking. That said, I wouldn't trade it for anything right now. I've dialed in tones I haven't heard anyone dial in even on more expensive modelers, and I think the quality matches a true tube amp rig. The point is if you hate tweaking and plan on using the Pod direct to PA/DAW, you might be disappointed, at least if you're going for high gain territory. But I do post all my patches and I wrote a rather lengthy guide on the subject to help others out.
> 
> The Pod gives you the option to play late at night when volume is otherwise a factor. This is a major selling point for me, as I'm usually playing when the wife is asleep in the next bedroom.
> 
> Why do you want the Pod Pro vs. Pod HD500? As far as I know there are only a few I/O differences and the form factor and the price. You'll need a foot controller for the Pro, which is more money. The HD500 is a foot controller and it's cheaper.
> 
> So I'd go with the Pod, but again, it's not like you're comparing one amp to another - you're comparing a digital modeler that can be used as a pre-amp or a complete rig simulator vs. an actually amp head that needs cabs and volume.



Thanks for the fast in depth reply. 
Whatever amp sits in front of me I'll tweak the hell out of it! So no issues there. I thought the RM100 was a great deal but I still love the POD. So I was a little torn between what I was really after and what was a better deal. Just thought I'd see what POD owners had to say about it instead of the tube guys. I'm glad I posted here cuz that was good advise there. Thanks again. 

(By the way, I said HD pro as its the high end of the series. Id probably go FRFR with an HD 500 just to save $$$)


----------



## mlancaster1

yeah I have no clue nothing works I can't open it. Even on the link with a bunch of artist tones every time I open those its just a bunch of scrambled letters the only ones that open are the ones that give you an audio sample.


----------



## Watty

I came up with this after fiddling around a bit with some EQ'ing; I think it sounds fairly close to Bulb's solo tone and can be tweaked a bit to work as a rhythm tone as well. I'm using some stock Ibby pups (V7/V8) in an RGA121 so some adjustment may be needed to make it work for your guitar/pickups. And since it doesn't show up in the picture, the amp used is the tread plate pre through an XXL 4x12 with an off-axis SM57. (55% drive, 48% bass, 46% treble, 51% mid, 70% pres, 71% vol) Keep in mind I'm running into the front end of a cheap SS amp, so it may sound drastically different in a DAW or through a tube amp...

Check it here and adjust to taste (sorry, don't want to sign up for dropbox or some such):







And on this note, I'd encourage everyone else to share any relevant tones they come up with that seem to be on everyone's mind; the RSF request from the last page or some comes to mind. To kick things off, I'd love it someone could figure out a way to make the clean lead that kicks in at about 0:39 in the Periphery vid below:



I am alright at making my own tones, but when it comes to conceptualizing what components need to be arranged/adjusted/managed to achieve said tones...I sometimes have trouble. Haven't been able to nail that one at all.:wall bash:

-B


----------



## Spiff

mlancaster1 said:


> yeah I have no clue nothing works I can't open it. Even on the link with a bunch of artist tones every time I open those its just a bunch of scrambled letters the only ones that open are the ones that give you an audio sample.


Your browser doesn't know how to handle that kind of file extension and tries to show it as a text file when it's actually a binary file (hence the scrambled letters). The link in this thread is also redirected via youtube, so disregard previous links, right click this link instead and choose "Save link as..." or "Save target as..." depending on your browser: http://www.oep.se/Crap/Olahandjobpatch.hre

Hope it helps!


----------



## cfrank

Hey, i've been reading alot in this thread. Some of best tips i've ever read about the pod.I was thinking about retiring my pod ux1 while getting a HD500 or HD Pro. I always take care of my gear and i'll be gigging real soon, probably using the pod with a poweramp+cab, but the HD500 being on the floor on a gig environment kinda spooks me out a bit as it will be the fundamental aspect of my rig. 

EDIT: Actually i just found out that the hd500 has midi I/O! Would this work fully with a FCB1010?
Also i know this is a stupid question but how big of a difference is the HD series to podfarm?


----------



## Sepultorture

STILL hoping to hear a nice crushing modern Cannibal Corpse tone from Pod HD


----------



## Watty

Sepultorture said:


> STILL hoping to hear a nice crushing modern Cannibal Corpse tone from Pod HD



I would think, being that their tone doesn't sound all that organic, that the POD would excel. I'm not trying to make it obvious that I don't care for them or their tone, but I just think some of their stuff I've listened to on youtube sounds like it could've been handled by POD farm, let alone a tube amp.


----------



## jeremyb

Anyone done some animals as leaders patches? Keen on Tosin's clean tone especially


----------



## jeremyb

ibanezcollector said:


> just got my HD500 in will be fooling around with it all night, so far got a nice little Mesa tone going. Haven't got to much time into the editing but seems pretty straight forward.
> 
> I heard if you run into the effects loop of your amp bypassing the preamp you should switch the amp/line to line versus amp. Anyone else want to confirm that it makes a huge difference when I did it.



Yep if you don't switch it you won't get decent volume as its not putting out enough output


----------



## Sepultorture

watsonb2 said:


> I would think, being that their tone doesn't sound all that organic, that the POD would excel. I'm not trying to make it obvious that I don't care for them or their tone, but I just think some of their stuff I've listened to on youtube sounds like it could've been handled by POD farm, let alone a tube amp.



odd you think that seeing as it's just a boosted 2 ch triple rec, and mic-ed cabs, def lots of layering. but their shit is over gained anyhow


----------



## Watty

Sepultorture said:


> odd you think that seeing as it's just a boosted 2 ch triple rec, and mic-ed cabs, def lots of layering. but their shit is over gained anyhow



I'm missing how it's odd that I thought a program known for excelling at compressed, gain-ridden tones is not a good choice for playing what sounds to be compressed, gain-ridden tones...? 

Regardless, I think it'd work out just fine if that's your cup of tea.

-B


----------



## TheSilentWater

watsonb2 said:


> And on this note, I'd encourage everyone else to share any relevant tones they come up with that seem to be on everyone's mind; the RSF request from the last page or some comes to mind. To kick things off, I'd love it someone could figure out a way to make the clean lead that kicks in at about 0:39 in the Periphery vid below:
> 
> 
> 
> I am alright at making my own tones, but when it comes to conceptualizing what components need to be arranged/adjusted/managed to achieve said tones...I sometimes have trouble. Haven't been able to nail that one at all.:wall bash:
> 
> -B



Not sure if this is of any use to you; just knocked it up now with very little referencing of the actual video, haha: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19116875/Pod/MTD Clean Lead.h5e
And here's how it sounds with the neck pickup on my Maverick (superstrat, think Ibanez RG): http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19116875/Pod/MakeTotalDestroyClean.mp3
Not perfect by any means, but it's a start.


----------



## Watty

TheSilentWater said:


> Not sure if this is of any use to you; just knocked it up now with very little referencing of the actual video, haha: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19116875/Pod/MTD Clean Lead.h5e
> And here's how it sounds with the neck pickup on my Maverick (superstrat, think Ibanez RG): http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19116875/Pod/MakeTotalDestroyClean.mp3
> Not perfect by any means, but it's a start.



Thanks man, sounds pretty spot on! This is exactly what I'm talking about; give me the blocks and I can run with it. Anyone else got some cool tones they'd be willing to post in the same vein?

-B


----------



## Sepultorture

was talking more of how you think CC's tone isn't organic, when it's sources are all pretty organic and non digital. but i also said that's probably perceived that way cus of their gain being so high.

anyhow i'm not shittin on yuh here, just saying. but i personally don't care whats organic or not, just if i can get a thick and brutal tone i can tweak to my tastes using CC as a ball park


----------



## MABGuitar

TheSilentWater said:


> Not sure if this is of any use to you; just knocked it up now with very little referencing of the actual video, haha: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19116875/Pod/MTD Clean Lead.h5e
> And here's how it sounds with the neck pickup on my Maverick (superstrat, think Ibanez RG): http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19116875/Pod/MakeTotalDestroyClean.mp3
> Not perfect by any means, but it's a start.



Good job man that really does sound close!


----------



## book_of_lies777

Sepultorture said:


> was talking more of how you think CC's tone isn't organic, when it's sources are all pretty organic and non digital. but i also said that's probably perceived that way cus of their gain being so high.
> 
> anyhow i'm not shittin on yuh here, just saying. but i personally don't care whats organic or not, just if i can get a thick and brutal tone i can tweak to my tastes using CC as a ball park





yup, their guitar tone is *brutal*  - the new album "Torture"(hitting the stores in March!)was done with Pat's standard Triple Rec and a Mark V, which is a new addition to their tone.


P.S.
I find it funny when people talk about stuff sounding 'digital' or 'processed' while streaming a video over the internet... *wink*


----------



## Watty

book_of_lies777 said:


> I find it funny when people talk about stuff sounding 'digital' or 'processed' while streaming a video over the internet... *wink*



My comment was more directed at indicating that I didn't care for the band and less about the fact that I actually thought it sounded like it does solely due to the processing...but fair point.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Here are my four main tones that i use. Rhythm, Lead, Clean, and Djent (for fun  )
4 different tones on my Pod by Angst Ridden Dreams on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Wookieslayer

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Here are my four main tones that i use. Rhythm, Lead, Clean, and Djent (for fun  )
> 4 different tones on my Pod by Angst Ridden Dreams on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Nice! that clean tone reminds me of Opeth - My Arms Your Hearse


----------



## fabriarockz

cyb said:


> yeah all you have to do on the pod is set the cab to no cab, then you need a VST in your daw that can load impulses. Lecab is a good one and its free. you'll also want to turn hardware monitoring all the way down on the pod which can be configured on your computer.
> 
> I had the same problem writing the firmware. what I did was install an older version of line 6 monkey and that solved it. From what I've read the newest version of line 6 monkey has issues with updating the flash memory.



Take also in account that turning hardware monitoring OFF leads to software monitoring ON, and that, leads to latency. I tried the very same setup on my Mac with Logic, with minimum I/O buffer = 32 samples, and still I could hear a slight delay, which is pretty annoying IMO.
If you want to avoid that too, another way to go is to add IR later and turn hardware monitoring ON, but probably you woudn't like what you hear ('cause you disabled POD's cab sim), and that in the end could hinder the result of your performance.
So after hours (and hours) in researching outboard gear to handle IRs, I've found that Fractal's very own Axe-Fx II could manage that, which to me is very ironic... majority of people chose Fractal definitely to switch/upgrade their gear and not going back, taking full advantage of a single piece of gear.

The guys from SM Pro Audio also managed to come up with something (not released yet) that should let you avoid such latency. Not sure though.


----------



## Lukifer

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Here are my four main tones that i use. Rhythm, Lead, Clean, and Djent (for fun  )
> 4 different tones on my Pod by Angst Ridden Dreams on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Dude that clean is lush. Love it. I have to admit I dont care much for your lead tone but thought your rhythm tone was pretty good to my ears.


----------



## kung_fu

Just picked up a POD HD desktop unit yesterday. Although i wasn't exactly digging the tone he got out of it (too dry for my taste), i found chimpspanner's video quite useful in learning how to navigate the menu system. I'm starting to shape some tones of my own now. When i get some time, i'll try to get some clips recorded.


----------



## ArrowHead

Why is the 58 page Axe FX thread stickied, While the 61 page Pod HD thread is not?


----------



## Lukifer

I wish the regular old Pod Tips and Tricks was too. Im still running an XT Live but I get tons of good info out of this thread too!!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Lukifer said:


> Dude that clean is lush. Love it. I have to admit I dont care much for your lead tone but thought your rhythm tone was pretty good to my ears.


Thanks! Tips for a lead?


----------



## Lukifer

For my tastes, some delay, and more presence or treble. Not too much to make it harsh and hissy, just a bit more bright sounding.


----------



## ArrowHead

oh my goodness, I just accidentally erased a patch I spent many hours working on. Save often, my friends. Save often. It's too easy to mis-click in HD Edit and erase things or lose changes.


----------



## Malkav

Just wanted to chime in and say that at the end of this month I shall be joining you gentlemen as a POD HD500 owner 

So amped!


----------



## Watty

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Thanks! Tips for a lead?



Check my post on the last page, I think it's a good a starting point as any for a good modern lead...


----------



## ibanezcollector

working on a Steve Vai Ballerina 12/24 preset today, I got it dialed in about 95% just need to tweak a few more things. Such a fun preset.

If you dont know what im talking about this is the tone.


----------



## meambobbo

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Thanks! Tips for a lead?



I find all the tone sounds a bit washed out so long as you try to use any one of the onboard cabs. I've experimented with a lot of different cab/mic combinations, and my favorite combo is a Treadplate cab mixed with the XXL cab with the Treadplate at slightly lower volume. Both use the SM57 on axis mic. And both channels use the exact same amp and settings. This really dials in a fuller sound.

The downside is it consumes a lot of DSP. I don't even use reverbs anymore - just a 400ms delay. Sometimes I don't even have the DSP for a digital delay, and have to use the ping pong.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

So i just scored a mint condition HD500 for...


get ready for it...









$200 

One of the best craigslist find's I've had in a while.
No box or manual, but who cares?!

I just got the X3 live and have been messing with it for only about a week and a half.
Instantly after making a few patches, this thing is infinitely better than the X3 Live.


----------



## Tones

give this a go
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/217282

oh no. ANOTHER djent tone????? Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## HWHAPCallum

I personally prefer to use my 6505 live just because it has many balls but with the right tweaking it is relatively easy to get a good high gain sound out of the Pod. Acle from TesseracT used the Pod (Not even the HD) for all the rhythm guitars on 'One' and they sound more than alright!


----------



## MABGuitar

ShadowFactoryX said:


> So i just scored a mint condition HD500 for...
> 
> 
> get ready for it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $200
> 
> One of the best craigslist find's I've had in a while.
> No box or manual, but who cares?!
> 
> I just got the X3 live and have been messing with it for only about a week and a half.
> Instantly after making a few patches, this thing is infinitely better than the X3 Live.



Nice! That is one hell of a deal, enjoy!


----------



## ibanezcollector

getting close, but not yet..


----------



## Lukifer

HWHAPCallum said:


> I personally prefer to use my 6505 live just because it has many balls but with the right tweaking it is relatively easy to get a good high gain sound out of the Pod. Acle from TesseracT used the Pod (Not even the HD) for all the rhythm guitars on 'One' and they sound more than alright!



I can verify this!! I talked to Elliot and asked him and he said mainly with a Pod then some with an Axe-Fx. Long live POD!!!


----------



## SDMFVan

Apologies in advance for asking something that has probably already been addressed. I tried the search without much luck.

My question is, is anybody with an HD300 using the preamp models through the power section of a tube amp? If so, how do you find the cab simulation colors your tone? Not having a "no cab" option freaks me out, but if I don't need to pay the extra $170 for the HD500 I'd like to avoid it. I really don't need any of the other options.


----------



## xCaptainx

HD300 effects are FX1, FX2 and FX2, with specific ones in each section. 

Want to run an overdrive and a whammy pedal together? cant, they are both in FX1. 

Get the HD500. 8 empty slots in each patch, to put anything you want, in any order. Plus the effects loop, and the ability to turn cabs on/off. You'll just get frustrated with the HD300 the more you use it, especially if you're intending to use it the way you want to.


----------



## Invader

> $200
> 
> No box or manual



Anyone else think what I'm thinking?


----------



## SDMFVan

xCaptainx said:


> HD300 effects are FX1, FX2 and FX2, with specific ones in each section.
> 
> Want to run an overdrive and a whammy pedal together? cant, they are both in FX1.
> 
> Get the HD500. 8 empty slots in each patch, to put anything you want, in any order. Plus the effects loop, and the ability to turn cabs on/off. You'll just get frustrated with the HD300 the more you use it, especially if you're intending to use it the way you want to.



Fair enough, but that doesn't really answer my question.


----------



## Rev2010

Invader said:


> Anyone else think what I'm thinking?



Si Senor. Thought it the instant I read it lol.


Rev.


----------



## xCaptainx

I've experimented with my HD500 and matrix poweramp with blackstar cab. 

Full amp/cab/mic sims through a traditional setup would colour your sound far too much. You would be better off with the HD500 as the different output settings really comes in handy.


----------



## op1e

Just got one, did I get a bad unit? The buzzing is tremendous. Walked over and plugged into my 1101 rig and no probs. Have noise gate in patch before amp. Also, buzzes thru my rig when I plug usb into my pc.


----------



## K4RM4

op1e said:


> Just got one, did I get a bad unit? The buzzing is tremendous. Walked over and plugged into my 1101 rig and no probs. Have noise gate in patch before amp. Also, buzzes thru my rig when I plug usb into my pc.


 
What are your settings? might help us dial in a fix. Things like patch info, input source, mixer volume and panning, shit like that.
How close do you play to your computer? my EMGs can get noisy as hell if i get too close to my PC. Dead quite after about 3 feet away.


----------



## op1e

My setting are a couple of the stock metal patches from the top of page 59. Killswitch patch for rythm and Treadplate with a delay for lead. I play a Scope 727 with a JB in the bridge, stereo into my Rocktron Velocity. Cables are good quality. Input is set to guitar.


----------



## MiPwnYew

I seem to have some clicking/clipping from my left mono channel from time to time. It isn't constant and that's why it's confusing me. I have my monitors hooked up via 1/4 to XLR and I listen to music/play with the HD500 hooked up to my Macbook using USB and sometimes even when listening to music I can hear it making random click/pop noises

I've even switched the cables around and it switches to the other speaker so I know it's the left mono channel. Anyone experience this or know how I can get it checked out?


----------



## atoni

Question about panning. I have my HD500 in following mono setup:

HD500 from L/mono output-to-power amp-to-cabinet

How should I setup set panning in the mixer block?


L channel panned 100% left and R channel panned 100% to right
L and R channels both panned 100% to left
L and R channels both panned to 0%, center


----------



## fps

What are everyone's favourites for getting a good fuzz sound? I haven't played about with this thing much yet, just getting basic tones in place. Are the fuzzes good?


----------



## brector

atoni said:


> Question about panning. I have my HD500 in following mono setup:
> 
> HD500 from L/mono output-to-power amp-to-cabinet
> 
> How should I setup set panning in the mixer block?
> 
> 
> L channel panned 100% left and R channel panned 100% to right
> L and R channels both panned 100% to left
> L and R channels both panned to 0%, center



The consensus seems to be option 3 - both panned to 0%. I set all my patches to this

-Brian


----------



## Shask

brector said:


> The consensus seems to be option 3 - both panned to 0%. I set all my patches to this
> 
> -Brian


I need to play with this more. I usually forget to mess with the mixer.

The mixer is set up so weird on the PODHD. I dont know why it can't just be set up normal like on an Axe-FX or something.


----------



## Blasphemer

fps said:


> What are everyone's favourites for getting a good fuzz sound? I haven't played about with this thing much yet, just getting basic tones in place. Are the fuzzes good?



The fuzzes are pretty weak, IMO. I'm yet to put my fuzz pedal out front, either.


----------



## DoomJazz

Can we use impulses like recabinet or redwirez yet?


----------



## meambobbo

I actually like to use the "Overdrive" distortion effect as a fuzz type distortion. It works best if you set your input impedance down low.

No luck on loading 3rd party IR's yet...and I wouldn't hold my breath. Line 6 can't figure out how to make its edit software prevent the unit from having volume spikes for months now.


----------



## MF_Kitten

DoomJazz said:


> Can we use impulses like recabinet or redwirez yet?



I only ever use it without any cab modelling anymore. I consider it an amp replacement. In the "studio", i play through my DAW, using impulses as the "cab in the room". In a band setting, i use a power amp and cab. So no matter what i play through, there's a cab sound already. The onboard cab sims are too "wrong" sounding for my taste.


----------



## SammerX

MF_Kitten said:


> I only ever use it without any cab modelling anymore. I consider it an amp replacement. In the "studio", i play through my DAW, using impulses as the "cab in the room". In a band setting, i use a power amp and cab. So no matter what i play through, there's a cab sound already. The onboard cab sims are too "wrong" sounding for my taste.



Could you explain your setup with the DAW? Are you going in via USB or through a separate interface? 

Right now I am going into cubase 5 via USB and in order to get the latency good enough I end up having to turn the buffer length pretty low and end up getting popping noises because of that. I've got a pretty decent desktop so I was wondering if there might be a better way to route everything.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

Rev2010 said:


> Si Senor. Thought it the instant I read it lol.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Stolen?

just say it you weirdos

I highly doubt it, this guy was super nice, very respectful, and he has a slew of high quality boutique pedal.

Not saying its totally impossible, but who knows, he might have bought it cheap too.

...

Now can you set the pedal to adjust the looper volume?


----------



## meambobbo

i would just like to point out, even if line 6 does add support to load IR's, you're probably still better off running them on your DAW instead of the Pod. Modelling units don't have the horsepower to run a full IR.

Axe-FX could only use 1,024 samples, Axe-FX II 2,048. The GSP1101 was limited to 256 for mono, 128 for stereo. Not sure about the Pod, but I imagine it's no higher than Axe-FX, probably less. Compare this to the full IR's which often have over 10,000 samples. I remember some conversation where Kevin of OwnHammer said an IR with less than 10,000 would always sound a little plastic.

So if you wanted to load an IR to your Pod, it would have to be down-sampled heavily, losing a lot of what makes it great.

While I definitely feel the cab simulation is the worst aspect of the Pod HD, I've lately found some very nice direct tones from it by combining the sound of two cab/mic combo's by using dual amps with the same amp. See here:
MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Guide - Getting Started


----------



## QuambaFu

I've been playing with the Pod HD Pro for about 4 hours now. I'm running it into a Fryette 2/50/2 and a Fryette FB 2x12 cabinet. I chose to keep the output studio/direct otherwise there's just too much fizz to control and the upper registers of the guitar seem to clip heavily. I've dialed in (what I think to be) a really good tone with the Angel F-Ball with 2 studio EQs between the amp and mixer and a parametric EQ after the mixer.

I might be overdoing it but I think EQ'ing the shit out of it to get your desired tone really works well. I think I spent most of my time dialing in the EQ on the X3 Pro when I had it. I stayed away from compression and running dual amp tones just to prevent overloading the processor. 

On the studio EQs I'm running -2.5db on 220hz and boosting 3db at the 5000hz. I'm basing this off a previous post that someone made in the X3/XT forum. Also, Paul Ortiz's youtube video really helps with the parametric EQ on cleaning up some of that undesirable muck.

So far I love the POD HD and thanks to all you guys for posting out here. It helps a lot when you're starting out with a new piece of equipment!


----------



## meambobbo

With the gear you have, I would think you're best off running it with "no cab" selected. If the tone seems too bright or fizzy, turn down the presence on the 2/50/2. On the Pod, you could also try using the pre-amp only models ("pre" at the end) instead of the full models that have power amp simulation - the full models tend to have less mids and more bite. Or just dial back the treble/presence in your patches. If you want to reduce highs a bit more, use stack or combo power amp output mode on the Pod and experiment with some of the cabs - the general feeling I got from using that setup is that it reduced the high end a bit.

For some rigs, using Studio/Direct and cab/mic sims through a real power amp and speaker cab does sound more like a traditional guitar rig, but I don't think yours fits into that bill. You clearly have a guitar power amp, and if the FB 2x12 is loaded with Eminence P-50-E's then they shouldn't sound much different than Vintage 30's.

If you're having issues with harshness and fizz, you are likely getting it in your patch. Running cab+mic sims via Studio/Direct is simply covering this up. What amp model are you using? Some amps have some harshness or fizz to them initially, but you can use the "deep editing parameters" (ie Master Volume, Sag, Hum, Bias, Bias X) to reduce this. Also, you can make very narrow EQ cuts to remove fizzy spots: MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Guide - Getting Started

Also, see my guide about clipping: MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Guide - Setup


----------



## MF_Kitten

SammerX said:


> Could you explain your setup with the DAW? Are you going in via USB or through a separate interface?
> 
> Right now I am going into cubase 5 via USB and in order to get the latency good enough I end up having to turn the buffer length pretty low and end up getting popping noises because of that. I've got a pretty decent desktop so I was wondering if there might be a better way to route everything.



i'm going in through digital SPDIF. one cable from the POD HD to my firewire interface. Then into the Redwirez plugin and impulses.


----------



## MF_Kitten

QuambaFu said:


> I've been playing with the Pod HD Pro for about 4 hours now. I'm running it into a Fryette 2/50/2 and a Fryette FB 2x12 cabinet. I chose to keep the output studio/direct otherwise there's just too much fizz to control and the upper registers of the guitar seem to clip heavily. I've dialed in (what I think to be) a really good tone with the Angel F-Ball with 2 studio EQs between the amp and mixer and a parametric EQ after the mixer.
> 
> I might be overdoing it but I think EQ'ing the shit out of it to get your desired tone really works well. I think I spent most of my time dialing in the EQ on the X3 Pro when I had it. I stayed away from compression and running dual amp tones just to prevent overloading the processor.
> 
> On the studio EQs I'm running -2.5db on 220hz and boosting 3db at the 5000hz. I'm basing this off a previous post that someone made in the X3/XT forum. Also, Paul Ortiz's youtube video really helps with the parametric EQ on cleaning up some of that undesirable muck.
> 
> So far I love the POD HD and thanks to all you guys for posting out here. It helps a lot when you're starting out with a new piece of equipment!



Turn of cab sims, only use the "pre" versions of the amp sims. Also, turn the input impendance up in the system settings. That alone should get you much closer.


----------



## QuambaFu

Thanks guys, I'll give your recommendations a try tonight!


----------



## Watty

QuambaFu said:


> Thanks guys, I'll give your recommendations a try tonight!



Any chance of posting the patch you came up with? I've been having a bit of trouble playing with the EQ'ing on a few of the patches I've managed to come up with on the pro...

-B


----------



## harrothahobo

Someone Sticky this thread already!!!

Solely based on this clip alone: 
Progressive Bipolar 2.0 (POD HD Pro) by Esteban Soto T. on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

His username is eastguitar btw


----------



## eastguitar

harrothahobo said:


> Someone Sticky this thread already!!!
> 
> Solely based on this clip alone:
> Progressive Bipolar 2.0 (POD HD Pro) by Esteban Soto T. on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> His username is eastguitar btw



thanks friend!, then go up a demo with my 7-string guitar


----------



## eastguitar

this is my video recording with my Line6 POD HD Pro and my Pizarro One Cut 7 Strings

https://www.facebook.com/guitarraspizarro


----------



## MF_Kitten

HEY!

What the hell do you think you're doing, owning that singlecut 7 without giving us pics?! 

edit: hang on, did you post pics of that guitar a while back? i seem to recall something like it...


----------



## Dayn

Just dipping my toes into the water here... I've uploaded my first comparison test of the bias knob for heavy rhythm guitar:



It was quick and dirty, you probably can't hear it so it's probably a waste to view it. I could hear the difference when I started, but now my ears are fatigued and I can't hear it anymore. Does anyone have any tips I could use to really test how these knobs affect the sound more? What could I do to get a better-quality comparison?


----------



## Sepultorture

i can hear it, the low bias has more highs , while the high bias has more lows and sounds warmer, they go great together


----------



## meambobbo

yes, it has different effects depending on where you set master volume. with it up high like you set it, it changes the warmth of the tone, and for the Marshall models it can get you more and dirtier power amp distortion.

for lower MV settings, it tends to change the mids-response. I find low settings have less mids and actually sound a little colder, while higher settings have more mids. but i like the bias generally set lower - it sounds more like a real amp to me - the mids response with high bias sounds kind of artificial. i like to boost them with the EQ controls or an EQ effect.

also, different amps respond differently to the MV settings. The Treadplate gets nasty at higher settings, while the Fireball sounds thicker and kind of nicer. the Marshalls get their nice power amp breakup.


----------



## Watty

Dayn said:


> Does anyone have any tips I could use to really test how these knobs affect the sound more? What could I do to get a better-quality comparison?



I noticed that the DAW has a lot to do with it...at least for me? I tried running my pro through Garageband and it sounded horrible, but Logic seemed to play nicely with it and gave a much more realistic sound profile. To get a better idea up front with it, you may just want to try it on a clean tone and see if the differences are more pronounced, or try it on the "Pre" versions of the amp models instead of the regular ones as having the ability to adjust the hum and such might have a large impact on whether or not you can actually hear the changes the knob has on the sound.

You could also try adjusting the bias excursion along with it to see how that quality plays into the sound as well. I think Paul (Chimp) mentioned in his video that a low bias is better for tech-y stuff as it tends to give a slightly more "sterile" and "tight" tone, whereas the high bias allows the tone to "breathe" for lack of a better term...

-B


----------



## incinerated_guitar

Quick question...do you HAVE to tweak the pod's setup through your computer? Or could I add all the effects, amps, and settings while still plugged into my poweramp and cab and just adjust it that way?


----------



## xCaptainx

The unit itself is incredibly easy and quick to navigate. I only ever plug mine into the computer to save patches, or record quick demos (I use an HD500 with a matrix GT800FX poweramp and Blackstar Artican 4x12 in two bands)


----------



## DoomJazz

incinerated_guitar said:


> Quick question...do you HAVE to tweak the pod's setup through your computer? Or could I add all the effects, amps, and settings while still plugged into my poweramp and cab and just adjust it that way?



You can do that, but you'll still have to update it through your comp every time a new update comes out.

I highly recommend editing through your comp, though. Makes things much easier.


----------



## meambobbo

there's actually a few things you can't do on the computer that you can do on the unit, as of right now. for instance, you can't change input impedance settings, or adjust usb and spdif output levels. i prefer computer, because you can tweak patches easily and copy them and move them around very easily, as well as save them to files.


----------



## incinerated_guitar

Can you still save the patches on the unit itself?


----------



## meambobbo

yes, and you can save lots of patches - you have 8 setlists, which each have 16 banks, with 4 patches each. That's 512 patches. The computer allows you to save to files - you can save individual patches as files, entire setlists, or bundles (all the setlists). This is useful for backing up your patches, or sharing them with others.


----------



## Purelojik

Dayn said:


> Just dipping my toes into the water here... I've uploaded my first comparison test of the bias knob for heavy rhythm guitar:
> 
> 
> 
> It was quick and dirty, you probably can't hear it so it's probably a waste to view it. I could hear the difference when I started, but now my ears are fatigued and I can't hear it anymore. Does anyone have any tips I could use to really test how these knobs affect the sound more? What could I do to get a better-quality comparison?




wow that actually sounds wonderful


----------



## incinerated_guitar

meambobbo said:


> yes, and you can save lots of patches - you have 8 setlists, which each have 16 banks, with 4 patches each. That's 512 patches. The computer allows you to save to files - you can save individual patches as files, entire setlists, or bundles (all the setlists). This is useful for backing up your patches, or sharing them with others.


 
Thanks! Id much perfer to tweak and save while hooked up to my amp, itll help me dial it in EXACTLY to how I want it to sound with my poweramp/cab


----------



## meambobbo

well it's not either/or. if you've got a laptop, or got your rig in the same room as your desktop, you can connect the pod to both your rig and your computer and only listen to the output to your rig, but edit on the computer.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Here's the same tone with 3 different cab sims. Treadplate, uber, than XXL. Which one do you prefer? Different Cab sims by Angst Ridden Dreams on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## ArrowHead

Just got the email for firmware update 1.43. Fixes the screeching issue some people had.


----------



## incinerated_guitar

meambobbo said:


> well it's not either/or. if you've got a laptop, or got your rig in the same room as your desktop, you can connect the pod to both your rig and your computer and only listen to the output to your rig, but edit on the computer.


 
Ooooh ok, that seems much more logical


----------



## Dayn

Purelojik said:


> wow that actually sounds wonderful


Thanks, I'm floored.  I have no clue what a guitar is meant to sound like out of the mix. Thanks for the suggestions, everyone; I'll try out the differences between bias settings on the Fireball, again with a heavy rhythm, but while trying out different bias excursion and master settings. I'll need to plan it in advance though.


I'm glad 1.43 has been released, but my net's playing up and I can't download it. So fucking _glad_ they've fixed that horrendous squeal... it nearly bricked my POD once. And having it blast through my amp while jamming with my nephew at night was ridiculous...


----------



## meambobbo

hey angst ridden dreams,

from your clip i like the Uber the best - I suspected I would - it requires the least dialing in with EQ. Treadplate is too thin, XXL too boomy.

What I've started doing is using dual amps, same amp, same settings, then changing the cab/mic and channel volume for each channel.

I like:
channel 1: Treadplate 4x12 + SM57 on axis, volume 40%
channel 2: XXL 4x12 + SM57 on axis (OR 409 Dyn), volume 50%

Try that out, I think you'll like it.


----------



## meambobbo

I've updated my tone guide - it's a web version only now:
MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Guide - Contents

I hope to get the .doc and .pdf versions back up at some point - I need to write some code to pull the content from the pages, so as it gets updated, it doesn't take a lot of work to keep in sync.

let me know any feedback, or if there are broken links, typos, etc.


----------



## Watty

Thanks mate; helpful little guide!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I'm leaning more towards the uber as well. I really like it because with small amounts of dialing the three settings are versatile. With the treadplate, add a little low end and remove some high end and it's great for melodic. Uber is works for straight up metal, or djent with some more eq. Take some bass out with the XXL and got a decent death metal tone. I really don't like the dual tones all that much. But thank you for the suggestions, i'll still be sure to try it out!


----------



## meambobbo

i generally don't like dual tones either - it sounds like the two tones are fighting each other. plus you get a lot less DSP. but by using the same amp and settings, you eliminate that source of interference. by using "compatible" cab/mic choices, you keep it from sounding like two different tones but instead one complete tone. The DSP is definitely an issue, but for basic metal rhythm patches or even simple leads, it works very well - you don't have to use as many EQ effects to dial in the tone.


----------



## Spiff

This stuff makes me want to buy a HD500 even more, soon maybe...great job, meambobbo!

I might've missed it, but do you provide samples of your Pod HD tones? The best endorser of metal Pod HD tones I've found so far is this guy: http://www.youtube.com/user/robarcover.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Good guide!


----------



## Agone

Hey, 

I found a dead link in - Section V Dialing in a Patch - : 
(...) check out the fake Mesa/Boogie Mark section in the cheat sheet. 
It's an external link to foobazaar.com

Other than that, some diagrams would have been great. Perfectly understandable without them, it's just "nice to have" stuff.

All in all, a great document. I bookmarked it and will use it extensively when my POD arrives. 

Many thanks!


----------



## meambobbo

I'll fix the dead link right now - great catch.

I have some older patches up at Tone Demo but I can't say they're very good. At least they have the patches and settings posted.

The first link on that page features some way better patches.

ALL my patches have since been updated and I'm in the process of finalizing them and then I'm going to post them, and then start recording demo's for them. Hopefully some community members can help me with demo's, as they take the longest for me - i need to seriously work on my chops.

Once that's done I intend to post images and audio in the guide to more clearly explain what I'm saying, particularly with the "Clipping", "Getting the Right Distortion Tone", "EQ", and "Cab and Mic Selection" sections.

Finally, I want to add another section to the guide called Patches, where I explain the mentality behind every choice I made in every patch I post. I hope to include videos here.


----------



## meambobbo

by the way, i had to update that section on some tweaking I did last night. The Fball can't get a great Mesa Mark IV sound, but the Uber can.

Check out this clip:
http://foobazaar.com/podhd/DTPatches/DT_Patch.mp3

And the patch:
http://foobazaar.com/podhd/DTPatches/DT_ADTOE_RHYTHM_PERFECT.h5e

Still needs a little work, but it's 95% there IMO - I think turning down channel 1's volume would do it. My Petrucci-imitation skills need far more work.


----------



## meambobbo

compare to 4:15 here:


----------



## Spiff

How does Pod HD compare to Guitar Rig 4/5 tone-wise? I've had GR4 for about a year and just switched to 5 and it's nice and all but I'm often having trouble with the metal/high gain presets being either too thin or too harsh.


----------



## meambobbo

that patch I posted was all jacked up - I thought I was doing a dual amp tone, but because of the input settings, I was only using channel 1 - I thought it sounded a bit thin.

I tweaked it to be a pretty good single amp patch, but I also dialed in some duals. This is as close as I can get.

You can find all the patches here:
Index of /podhd/DTPatches

I like the middle one the most - http://foobazaar.com/podhd/DTPatches/DT_ADTOE_RHYTHM_PERFECT7-dual_xxl_57on.h5e 

I spent the most time dialing that one in. I even veered from my standard approach of using identical settings on both amps to get it to sound better - used only bass from the XXL and dialed down mids on the XXL - the bass/mids mixed equally from both was creating interference and getting a stale tone. I also varied the hum setting. The lower setting on the XXL side gives the tone less of a percussive growl, which makes it a little spongier which is where it should be.

You can fit a noise gate (unfortunately not a hard gate) in front - but i found it too detrimental to the tone to be worth it.

If you want some space to the tone, remove the Parametric EQ with the really high Q setting (fizz remover) and add a delay - you don't have enough DSP for a reverb.

If you want a reverb for a more authentic tone, use the single amp tone - http://foobazaar.com/podhd/DTPatches/DT_ADTOE_RHYTHM_PERFECT8-single_tread_on.h5e Just be forewarned it sounds a little noisier and has less punch.

sorry about the mixup - hope you enjoy these tones - i'll post a demo hopefully this weekend


----------



## MF_Kitten

Dude, do this: make a decent tone with the treadplate model. Turn the master up a bit. 50% or more. NOW, move it to the tone split section, on whichever side you want. On the other side, get a lead 800 (or whatever the jcm800 model is called) amp going. Copy the settings EXACTLY, power amp settings and all. You can turn the bass knob up a whole bunch to make it match the other amp though. Now, in the mixer, pan them both in the middle, and turn the recto down to -2 and the jcm800 up to +2, i think (at that point the volume of the two are matched. The jcm800 has lower output at the same settings).

Also, turn the input impendance up to 3.5M, the highest setting.

Tell me what you think.



meambobbo said:


> i generally don't like dual tones either - it sounds like the two tones are fighting each other. plus you get a lot less DSP. but by using the same amp and settings, you eliminate that source of interference. by using "compatible" cab/mic choices, you keep it from sounding like two different tones but instead one complete tone. The DSP is definitely an issue, but for basic metal rhythm patches or even simple leads, it works very well - you don't have to use as many EQ effects to dial in the tone.


----------



## Choop

MF_Kitten said:


> Dude, do this: make a decent tone with the treadplate model. Turn the master up a bit. 50% or more. NOW, move it to the tone split section, on whichever side you want. On the other side, get a lead 800 (or whatever the jcm800 model is called) amp going. Copy the settings EXACTLY, power amp settings and all. You can turn the bass knob up a whole bunch to make it match the other amp though. Now, in the mixer, pan them both in the middle, and turn the recto down to -2 and the jcm800 up to +2, i think (at that point the volume of the two are matched. The jcm800 has lower output at the same settings).
> 
> Also, turn the input impendance up to 3.5M, the highest setting.
> 
> Tell me what you think.




I'll probably have to get a pod HD pro over an axefx due to being poor ;_; but I will definitely try this as a starting point when I get it (even though your post wasn't aimed directly at me, it sounds like it'd prove to be an interesting, and cool sounding tone).


----------



## Snout

Hey all, I've just pulled the trigger on an HD500, and am currently building my own 4x12.

Any advice on a reasonable priced poweramp unit I can build straight into my cab?

Is it worth getting a rack poweramp or is it possible to use a natty old car/kareoke amp? 

cheers.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Snout said:


> Hey all, I've just pulled the trigger on an HD500, and am currently building my own 4x12.
> 
> Any advice on a reasonable priced poweramp unit I can build straight into my cab?
> 
> Is it worth getting a rack poweramp or is it possible to use a natty old car/kareoke amp?
> 
> cheers.


 
rack poweramp all the way man!

My recommendation: ENGL E350, Marshall 9200, Marshall 9100, or Marshall EL34 100/100. (Beastly poweramps!)


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

^ This are good poweramps, but not "reasonable" priced in my opinion (i mean behind a pod hd). I hear very good things about the rocktron velocity, Id go with that.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

drjeffreyodweyer said:


> ^ This are good poweramps, but not "reasonable" priced in my opinion (i mean behind a pod hd). I hear very good things about the rocktron velocity, Id go with that.


 
Agreed. But to be honest, I used to have a Marshall 9200 that I got used for only $400 locally. (God forbid, it is so freakin' hard to find anything locally nowadays...) But that thing was so great for the price - but I don't use amps anymore, so I sold it.

I'd also recommend the Rocktron Velocity! A buddy of mine combines it with his Rocktron Prophecy (ew...), and he gets some mind-blowing sounds out of that combination live.


----------



## op1e

Snout said:


> Hey all, I've just pulled the trigger on an HD500, and am currently building my own 4x12.
> 
> Any advice on a reasonable priced poweramp unit I can build straight into my cab?
> 
> Is it worth getting a rack poweramp or is it possible to use a natty old car/kareoke amp?
> 
> cheers.



Peavey Classic 50/50. You can get em 300-350 all day. Check CL and Music Go Round. Or just get a new Rocktron Velocity 300, they're like 380 new.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

MP3 Player SoundClick

I am so satisfied with this tone. Tell me what you guys think! This is my base test for all new tones, since it's quick and easy. Two guitar tracks left and right. Bass center. High/Low Pass at 100Hz and 7200Hz on guitar. Don't remember on bass. Emg 81-Tw. Uberschall model.  
What do you think of it Meambobo?

http://soundcloud.com/user8576358/derp-derp-derp-derp-derp-derp

Guitar tone ^^


----------



## Lukifer

^ Love the bluesy interlude!!! I think its a pretty good tone. Not overly thin and grating but not too boomy. Awesome job man!


----------



## meambobbo

sounds pretty awesome to me!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Thank you guys! I really appreciate it!


----------



## kung_fu

I've been having DAW issues recently, so i lost patience and picked myself up a copy of Cubase Elements 6. I finally got a little something recorded:

Tone test by AlexDebling on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Clean Guitar: POD HD, Fender twin + Flanger (cubase) 
Distorted Guitar: POD HD, Dual Rectifier 

I'm pretty pleased with the distrted rhythm tone, but i'm still not set on this particular clean tone (basically a mod of the "slim pickin" preset that came with the unit). I'll try to get something better together for some cleans soonish.


----------



## eastguitar

Groove 2 - Pod HD Pro by Esteban Soto T. on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Hi Friends!!!

This is my new demo recorded with Line6 POD HD Pro and Pizarro 7 strings Guitar from Chile.

https://www.facebook.com/guitarraspizarro

Thanks you very much for listening!!!


----------



## Snout

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Agreed. But to be honest, I used to have a Marshall 9200 that I got used for only $400 locally. (God forbid, it is so freakin' hard to find anything locally nowadays...) But that thing was so great for the price - but I don't use amps anymore, so I sold it.
> 
> I'd also recommend the Rocktron Velocity! A buddy of mine combines it with his Rocktron Prophecy (ew...), and he gets some mind-blowing sounds out of that combination live.



Excuse my naivity, but is a 'guitar' poweramp much diferent to others on offer.

this for example: 500W AMP DJ PA AMPLIFIER 19" RACK MOUNT 2U BUILT IN EQ (8715693197488) | eBay

surely if just takes a signal and gives it some oomph? or is there some sort of impedance voodoo that has to be adheered to?

ta


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Here's my main distorted tone: www.dbartart.com/DirtyDuo.h5e
Two examples in drop Bb and a Dimarzio Evo - a little post eq here:
Strat Tone Test by DBartko on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Ignore the slop in this - no post eq here, just straight HD500:


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

@ Eastguitar. I liked it! Sounded a tad bit muffled to me though. 

@The Philosopher That tone is damn crunchy!


----------



## ibanezcollector

quick tone check with the philosophers tone he posted above.. NO EQ No Post Work, two tracks each panned 60%

http://www.highspeedyoyo.com/Jason/Test.mp3


----------



## Watty

ThePhilosopher said:


> Here's my main distorted tone:



You hit that first chord and I was like....Katatonia!

Sounds cool.


----------



## Sepultorture

also been wondering of late wether the HD Bean and the Pro have a DSP difference at all, if not i'm gunna go for the bean


----------



## meambobbo

no dsp differences between hd500, bean, and pro


----------



## cyril v

watsonb2 said:


> You hit that first chord and I was like....Katatonia!
> 
> Sounds cool.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'd never heard any Katatonia before today - definitely going to be buying some CDs.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Messing with the bias setting. by Angst Ridden Dreams on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


Took my tone from above ^^^^^^ Turned the bias way up, and gain down to 40. Bias is at 69, Bias X 35


How do i upload patches? Cuz i'd gladly share!


----------



## djinn314

After talking with the guy a11outwar on youtube, and seeing his video on running the HD straight into the active monitor (he's using an EV). I was wondering if this was an effective way to play (for myself) and if there was any cheaper alternatives to EV? I know Behringer might be bottom of the barrel but I haven't had any bad luck with their products, but didn't know if the Eurolive would be a good choice or if any one else has any other suggestions?


----------



## Shask

I use an ART SLA-2 and a guitar cab, but I am not a fan of FRFR systems...


----------



## meambobbo

Using a FRFR system means you'd be using the Pod's cab/mic sims (IR's), which are good but not great. With enough tweaking and smart decision-making you could get a sound that is close to a mic'ed cab, but you'll never get entirely there.

The big thing is that you can choose to use different cab/mic sims - so you have more variety of sound than being tied to a single cabinet with a single sound.

Other than that, the biggest advantages of going FRFR are that you don't have to worry about mic'ing or speaker directionality. You can also plug into the PA as well as your FRFR monitors. And you should have relatively the same tone when you go direct to a computer.

I like going direct just because I like to play late at night through headphones. But I certainly don't plan to give up my tube combo amp for a FRFR system. The guitar amp is not only cheaper, but gets a better guitar tone, since I don't to use the Pod's speaker sims.


----------



## Watty

djinn314 said:


> After talking with the guy a11outwar on youtube, and seeing his video on running the HD straight into the active monitor (he's using an EV). I was wondering if this was an effective way to play (for myself) and if there was any cheaper alternatives to EV? I know Behringer might be bottom of the barrel but I haven't had any bad luck with their products, but didn't know if the Eurolive would be a good choice or if any one else has any other suggestions?



This; I'm also interested, but don't need 1k watts. Anyone know of a similar quality speaker that would be smaller/quieter?


----------



## atoni

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Messing with the bias setting. by Angst Ridden Dreams on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> 
> Took my tone from above ^^^^^^ Turned the bias way up, and gain down to 40. Bias is at 69, Bias X 35
> 
> 
> How do i upload patches? Cuz i'd gladly share!



You can upload those to http://line6.com/customtone/ and throw a link here


----------



## j3ansu1t

I think you guys will probably dig my HD500 patch. I used a Gibson Les Paul with an EMG-81 into a Maxon OD808 in front of the POD running in a clean boost setting, so you'll need that to make this sound good, but I think it sounds pretty great for heavy stuff with the boost. I guess you could try the screamer model if you don't have an actual OD pedal, but I wouldn't recommend it. This patch will probably sound much better with passive pickups. I think I left some delay and reverb pedals (turned off) in the loop but they're not set to anything particularly good.

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/217584/


----------



## Meximelt

@ watsonb2 From what ive read on the line 6 forum the krk rokit series seems to be a good choice for playing by yourself (room volumes). I don't have a hd yet (waiting for tax returns) but that was the first thing i was going to check out with the hd when i get it.


----------



## djinn314

meambobbo said:


> Using a FRFR system means you'd be using the Pod's cab/mic sims (IR's), which are good but not great. With enough tweaking and smart decision-making you could get a sound that is close to a mic'ed cab, but you'll never get entirely there.
> 
> The big thing is that you can choose to use different cab/mic sims - so you have more variety of sound than being tied to a single cabinet with a single sound.
> 
> Other than that, the biggest advantages of going FRFR are that you don't have to worry about mic'ing or speaker directionality. You can also plug into the PA as well as your FRFR monitors. And you should have relatively the same tone when you go direct to a computer.
> 
> I like going direct just because I like to play late at night through headphones. But I certainly don't plan to give up my tube combo amp for a FRFR system. The guitar amp is not only cheaper, but gets a better guitar tone, since I don't to use the Pod's speaker sims.



See I've heard going for FRFR gets away from the amp's coloring of the preset/tone? I'm currently playing through a Marshall and I've heard a lot of "stories" about color/saturation part?


----------



## meambobbo

well your power amp and speakers will color the tone. generally FRFR speakers and the amps that power them are designed to color it as little as possible.

so if you take a patch on the pod that sounded good through your cranked marshall amp into a 4x12 with celestions and instead plug into powered FRFR monitors, it's gonna sound BAD. First you lose the power amp tone from the Marshall, which compresses and adds a little extra breakup to the tone as well as any warmth provided to the frequency response. And you lose the Celestions' attenuation of all the harsh high frequencies coming from the amp, so all you hear is a harsh, trebly mess.

So to simulate the power amp tone, you have to use a "full" amp model in the Pod, and to simulate the guitar speakers/cab, you have to resort to using a cab/mic sim in the Pod. These simulations are as I said, good but not great. The power amp simulation probably works better than the cab/mic simulation. the cab/mic sims can leave the tone a little washed out sounding.

Personally, I don't think you'd be missing much in terms of power amp coloration going into active FRFR speakers - if there is a big difference, it can likely be minimized using the Pod's EQ controls and the DEP's for the full amp models.

Theoretically, I think it's possible to power passive FRFR speakers with your guitar amp, so long as the resistance is the same (8 ohm output to 8 ohm input). But here's the rub there: you'd still have to apply the cab/mic sims on the Pod, so the signal being sent to your power amp is a lot different from a standard pre-amp's output. Your power amp would likely respond differently to this signal, not compressing, and certainly not breaking up the same way.

See this video for a comparison of a Marshall tone through a real speaker compared to the Pod HD's pre-amp model into the DT50 into the same speaker compared to the Pod HD's full model using a cab/mic sim going direct to DAW:


----------



## meambobbo

The bottom line to my above post is that the cab/mic sims are a much more significant issue than the power amp coloration vs. power amp simulation issue.


----------



## Shask

I typically use the the full amp models including the poweramp modeling. I just dont like cab modeling and mic modeling. They make it sound like a recording of an amp instead of an amp. That sound drives me crazy. I could use my studio monitors, but I tend to think it should come through a guitar cab,


----------



## meambobbo

I agree. Clark Kent Job doesn't even use IR's - he just match EQ's tones he likes and uses those EQ curves to attenuate the highs and make the tones sound nice. So You could try that approach - just EQ the crap out of the tone without any cab/mic modelling run straight to your computer.

otherwise, you just have to find a cab/mic combination or IR that sounds like you can't hear the microphone.


----------



## Shask

I have read a lot about using Farfield IR's, but I have not been able to find any to download and try.


----------



## Meximelt

Line 6 site says v2.0 is out, how are the new amp models?


----------



## incinerated_guitar

Would you guys say its best to use the pre model or full model when running into a tube poweramp and cab?


----------



## djinn314

meambobbo said:


> well your power amp and speakers will color the tone. generally FRFR speakers and the amps that power them are designed to color it as little as possible.
> 
> so if you take a patch on the pod that sounded good through your cranked marshall amp into a 4x12 with celestions and instead plug into powered FRFR monitors, it's gonna sound BAD. First you lose the power amp tone from the Marshall, which compresses and adds a little extra breakup to the tone as well as any warmth provided to the frequency response. And you lose the Celestions' attenuation of all the harsh high frequencies coming from the amp, so all you hear is a harsh, trebly mess.
> 
> So to simulate the power amp tone, you have to use a "full" amp model in the Pod, and to simulate the guitar speakers/cab, you have to resort to using a cab/mic sim in the Pod. These simulations are as I said, good but not great. The power amp simulation probably works better than the cab/mic simulation. the cab/mic sims can leave the tone a little washed out sounding.
> 
> Personally, I don't think you'd be missing much in terms of power amp coloration going into active FRFR speakers - if there is a big difference, it can likely be minimized using the Pod's EQ controls and the DEP's for the full amp models.
> 
> Theoretically, I think it's possible to power passive FRFR speakers with your guitar amp, so long as the resistance is the same (8 ohm output to 8 ohm input). But here's the rub there: you'd still have to apply the cab/mic sims on the Pod, so the signal being sent to your power amp is a lot different from a standard pre-amp's output. Your power amp would likely respond differently to this signal, not compressing, and certainly not breaking up the same way.
> 
> See this video for a comparison of a Marshall tone through a real speaker compared to the Pod HD's pre-amp model into the DT50 into the same speaker compared to the Pod HD's full model using a cab/mic sim going direct to DAW



While I would love to get a HD Pro, and run it into a DT50 or something, and then go into my DAW (Sonar pX1) DT50's are just way too high up there for me. And I'm personally getting into personal recording for a hobby, so I want to utilize the rack system for recording, but then also something I can go play out with. I've listened to a11outwar's videos and listened to his stuff, and it doesn't sound that bad at all. Personally if I was going to go the route of using the amphead+cab then mic'd, Do you really think a Marshall DSL won't color the tone too much? Or would it better to get a more "balanced" power source and run that into the pod? Like the Studio Power Head the guy posted above or something cheap like the Rocktron's?


----------



## Shask

Meximelt said:


> Line 6 site says v2.0 is out, how are the new amp models?


It is not out yet. They released 1.43 which fixes some bug. 



incinerated_guitar said:


> Would you guys say its best to use the pre model or full model when running into a tube poweramp and cab?


I would use the PRE model if you you a poweramp that colors the sound a lot (Like a Mesa or similar) and the full models if you use a hi-fi poweramp (Like a solid state rack poweramp or similar).


----------



## Spiff

Meximelt said:


> Line 6 site says v2.0 is out, how are the new amp models?


Where did you read that? The newest firmware listed is 1.43. Are you sure it's not just the "coming soon" teaser they've had there for weeks?


----------



## meambobbo

For pre vs full, see here:
MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Guide - Getting Started

I like the full amps, even going to a real power amp, but there are exceptions. If you have a real power amp that is gonna add a lot of color to the tone, you can just turn down the Master Volume DEP in the Pod. That should reduce the amount of power amp coloration simulation in the Pod and keep you far away from compressing, let alone clipping the virtual power section.

The big advantages to using full are (a) you have more tonal variety and (b) I think they offer a better low end response.


----------



## incinerated_guitar

meambobbo said:


> For pre vs full, see here:
> MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Guide - Getting Started
> 
> I like the full amps, even going to a real power amp, but there are exceptions. If you have a real power amp that is gonna add a lot of color to the tone, you can just turn down the Master Volume DEP in the Pod. That should reduce the amount of power amp coloration simulation in the Pod and keep you far away from compressing, let alone clipping the virtual power section.
> 
> The big advantages to using full are (a) you have more tonal variety and (b) I think they offer a better low end response.


 
So basically what youre saying is, use a full model but keep the master down and the pre up on the pod, and just crank the actual amp?


----------



## meambobbo

oh and as for what real amp to get, i'd get a power amp that is really transparent. Let the Pod provide the power amp emulation - it does it well IMO.

The only exception was if you really wanted ONE particular sound from a CRANKED power amp - like the Marshall power amp breakup. The Pod does have simulations of such, but I bet it would sound a little better from a real Marshall.

Mostly what is modeled in the power amp section is how hard you push the tubes, the bias of those tubes, and the AC plate ripple. these things are adjustable in the Pod, so for any power amp simulation you should be able to minimize or maximize the coloration you desire.


----------



## incinerated_guitar

meambobbo said:


> oh and as for what real amp to get, i'd get a power amp that is really transparent. Let the Pod provide the power amp emulation - it does it well IMO.
> 
> The only exception was if you really wanted ONE particular sound from a CRANKED power amp - like the Marshall power amp breakup. The Pod does have simulations of such, but I bet it would sound a little better from a real Marshall.
> 
> Mostly what is modeled in the power amp section is how hard you push the tubes, the bias of those tubes, and the AC plate ripple. these things are adjustable in the Pod, so for any power amp simulation you should be able to minimize or maximize the coloration you desire.


 
To be honest, id like to minimize as much power simulation as possible. Id like my power to sound as pure as possible. I want the clearest, tightest sound I can get while still having great guitar tone, and good bass response as well.


----------



## meambobbo

incinerated_guitar said:


> So basically what youre saying is, use a full model but keep the master down and the pre up on the pod, and just crank the actual amp?



Ideally you want a power amp that is transparent as possible and you can just dial in the power amp coloration from the Pod - in some cases you'd want to turn the Master Volume DEP down, in others you'd want to turn it up.

Basically it's the same as running direct. For some tones you want little to no power amp breakup/coloration - you turn Master Volume DEP down. For others (like a cranked Marshall), you want lots of power amp tone so you crank the DEP.

If you DO have a power amp that does provide a lot of color, you just tweak the DEP's to minimize any unwanted color from the power amp emulation to rely on your real power amp's color.

It's helpful not to think of power amp simulation as some kind of binary true/false type thing. Think what it's coloration actually is - is it changing the response/feel of the amp? Maybe adjust the Sag DEP. Is it the midrange/presence or warmth or some other kind of EQ changes? Adjust Bias or just EQ your tone at the pre-amp. Is it compression, clipping, or changing the nature of the pre-amp distortion? Adjust Master Volume and Bias and Hum.

So with the Pod's DEP's, you can minimize or maximize the power amp coloration, as well as adjust what that color is exactly.


----------



## incinerated_guitar

meambobbo said:


> Ideally you want a power amp that is transparent as possible and you can just dial in the power amp coloration from the Pod - in some cases you'd want to turn the Master Volume DEP down, in others you'd want to turn it up.
> 
> Basically it's the same as running direct. For some tones you want little to no power amp breakup/coloration - you turn Master Volume DEP down. For others (like a cranked Marshall), you want lots of power amp tone so you crank the DEP.
> 
> If you DO have a power amp that does provide a lot of color, you just tweak the DEP's to minimize any unwanted color from the power amp emulation to rely on your real power amp's color.
> 
> It's helpful not to think of power amp simulation as some kind of binary true/false type thing. Think what it's coloration actually is - is it changing the response/feel of the amp? Maybe adjust the Sag DEP. Is it the midrange/presence or warmth or some other kind of EQ changes? Adjust Bias or just EQ your tone at the pre-amp. Is it compression, clipping, or changing the nature of the pre-amp distortion? Adjust Master Volume and Bias and Hum.
> 
> So with the Pod's DEP's, you can minimize or maximize the power amp coloration, as well as adjust what that color is exactly.


 
Thanks! Ill definetely keep that in mind Looks like when I finally get my pod im going to be doing a LOT of tweaking


----------



## meambobbo

incinerated_guitar said:


> To be honest, id like to minimize as much power simulation as possible. Id like my power to sound as pure as possible. I want the clearest, tightest sound I can get while still having great guitar tone, and good bass response as well.



What I'd do to acheive that in the Pod would be to set up two patches, one with the pre-amp only model, and one with the full amp model. I'd start by tweaking the Drive and EQ controls on the pre patch to sound about where I wanted. Then I'd set Master Volume on the full one to about 5-10%, then I'd tweak the EQ and Drive to get as close as possible. Then I'd start tweaking the other DEP's to get even closer. Then I'd start turning up Master Volume a bit to see if it improved the sound and bass response - keep turning it up until you notice the tone is getting away from what you want.

Bias is fairly simple to tweak. At lower Master Volume settings it mostly changes the mid-range response. Lower values can sound warmer but less midsy, whereas higher values seem colder - lots of presence. Hum is a bit nuts - the tone doesn't consistently go in a particular direction, I just try every 5%, starting from 50%. So I'll go 50%, 45%, 55%, 40%, 60%, etc.

When doing this, make sure your real power amp is cranked. There's nothing worse than dialing in a tone that you love at low volume and having it sound like garbage at high volume.


----------



## Shask

I usually barely touch the DEP's. I will turn master and bias down and barely touch the others as they aren't very drastic.

I WISH they had the depth and warmth poweramp controls like the Axe-FX


----------



## Masc0t

Sorry if this has been explained, but I'm getting my FRFR setup tomorrow and have a question about the output mode. I plan on going USB into my computer and out through my audio interface (Saffire 6) to my FRFR speaker. In my DAW I'm going to run my IR.

Since I'll be using my Redwirez IRs what mode should I set it up in?
I was actually thinking Stack Power because it turns off mic simulation (from what I've read). Studio/Direct doesn't seem like the most viable option because mic sims are still on (also from what I understand).

Is this right?


----------



## meambobbo

sort of - studio/direct will work fine that way if you select "no cab" as your cab. then there's no cab/mic processing. if you do select a cab/mic, it basically loads an IR to simulate the cab/mic combination.

the other output modes will sound the same if you select "no cab". if, however, you do select a cab, the result will be a mild EQ applied to the signal. the "cab simulation" in this mode is not really cab simulation - it just tries to make whatever speakers or IR's you're using outside the Pod sound more like the cab you selected. it doesn't matter what mic you select - it won't affect the tone.

Line 6 documentation has said that output modes other than studio direct have mic modeling disabled, but that's a horrible way to put it. there is no cab modeling. there is only cab/mic modeling (IR's) or cab-voicing (a mild EQ effect).


----------



## Masc0t

Thanks for the reply. Now knowing this information, what would the recommended output mode be for a FRFR speaker with a third-party IR (ie not Line6's)? I'll definitely check out them all out with no cab on anyway. But now I'm leaning towards Studio/Direct if I understood your post correctly.


----------



## meambobbo

studio/direct, stack power amp, and combo power amp should all sound the same with "no cab" selected. just make sure you use "no cab" and you should be fine.

you could also use combo or stack power amp pick a cab on the Pod which would give you a mild EQ to the tone, then use the IR in your computer. you might find a sound you like this way, so it might be worth a try, but i find it muffles the highs a little too much for my taste.

the combo/stack front modes apply an additional EQ no matter what you set the cab to. these are a high pass and a low pass, designed to make the tone more suitable for sending into the guitar input of an amp. i don't imagine the tone would be improved from those EQ's but if you dialed them in, it might sound better.

The only thing you really want to avoid is running studio/direct and choosing a cab. This will basically apply a cab/mic IR inside the Pod, so when you run an additional IR in your computer, you'll get a really dark, messed up sound.

...

all this confusion comes from awkward way line 6 mixes global eq'ing, cab voicing, and cab/mic simulation. i think they should just be separate features you can add or remove from the signal path. See: MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Guide - Wishlist

Also, MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Guide - Setup


----------



## ibanezcollector

ok so im tweaking some tones on the HD500 all the sudden I get this terrible low end feedback like full fucking power that literally shook the house. Turned the master volume down almost instantly but that didnt stop it, turned the power amp off and back on and were back to normal..

Anyone have that happen? Scared the living shit out of me.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

What exactly does Hum do?


----------



## Masc0t

ibanezcollector said:


> ok so im tweaking some tones on the HD500 all the sudden I get this terrible low end feedback like full fucking power that literally shook the house. Turned the master volume down almost instantly but that didnt stop it, turned the power amp off and back on and were back to normal..
> 
> Anyone have that happen? Scared the living shit out of me.



Were you in HD Edit because there was a bug that did a big volume spurt that they recently fixed. Its happened to me twice but the update seemed to fix it.


----------



## Meximelt

got my facts wrong. they have that gold circle thing on the hd page on line6.com it said v2.0 click here. I ASSUMED (there's where i went wrong) that the update was out, cause in the past, from what i've seen, they put that up when they release it. this one just opens a page that says coming soon, and tells whats on v 2.0.


----------



## ibanezcollector

Masc0t said:


> Were you in HD Edit because there was a bug that did a big volume spurt that they recently fixed. Its happened to me twice but the update seemed to fix it.



no I was just editing on the pod itself, think like a 60hz test tone at full blast just coming out of no where only way to shut it off was to power down everything. Then it works normal.


----------



## Purelojik

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> What exactly does Hum do?



ive always wondered this... i've maxed it out and cut it and i honesly cant tell the difference,

dont think i could tell a difference with bias excursion 

sag i can tell somethings happening but i dont know what.


can anyone explain this?


----------



## ibanezcollector

manual explains it quite well


----------



## meambobbo

Hum has much more effect on some models than others. For instance the uber changes it's tone esp with drive cranked up


----------



## eastguitar

Recorded with my Line6 POD HD Pro


----------



## MABGuitar

eastguitar said:


> Recorded with my Line6 POD HD Pro



Holy fuck that was awesome ! Loved the tone.

Any tips on how to get a tone like that? Thanks in advance.


----------



## eastguitar

MABGuitar said:


> Holy fuck that was awesome ! Loved the tone.
> 
> Any tips on how to get a tone like that? Thanks in advance.



Thanks friend!!! This tone is simple: screamer, angel f-ball, 412 xxl v-30...

Greetings from Chile!!


----------



## QuambaFu

I've had the HD Pro for about two weeks now. I had the x3 pro before and was always able to get a good tone out of it but I never ran it properly as far as the output settings and using the cabinet emulation go. I haven't been able to spend too much time on it but after reading through some of this thread and reading meambobbo's tone guide I decided to run the output and cabinet emulation 'properly' for my setup. 

I have a power amp and a 2x12. I've set the HD pro's output settings to STACK PWR AMP. Input 1 is guitar only and input 2 is set to variax for the quietness. For the tone, I use 2 treadplate pre's with no cabinet emulation. 1 pre has a graphic eq before the mixer. I found running two pre's just thickened up the sound a little. Then I use a parametric and studio eq after the mixer to tame the harshness of the high end and dial in my tone more. I also use two noise gates on either end of the chain, I have dimmer's in my basement and they're quite noisy. I could probably get by with one gate at the end of the chain though. I've linked my preset below on SkyDrive.

I have a lot to learn about it yet but I'm really happy with this 'proper' setup as far as the output settings, and turning off cabinet emulation go. I'm interested to hear what is working for others who run power amp/guitar cab setups and what they're output settings are on the HD.
https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?cid=b21a3485163fcf3f&resid=B21A3485163FCF3F!1722&parid=root


----------



## meambobbo

glad you dig the "proper" setup.

The only thing I can tell you is you may want to try the "full" models rather than the "pre".

I think a lot of people are a little misinformed about which one you're "supposed" to run. The "pre" models are pre-amp only, but they are specifically designed to be run to the Line 6 DT-XX amplifiers, which have switchable power amp topologies (pentode/triode, class A/AB). This allows you to match the pre-amp with a power amp topology that mimics the amp model's power section. They also have 4 voicings that impact negative feedback and dynamics. They additionally have a "low volume mode" that substitutes power amp modeling when you aren't pushing the tubes, and I've heard this is reduced as you turn up the volume to push the tubes more.

Your power amp probably doesn't have ANY of those features. I like to use the power amp emulation in the Pod HD, especially when run through a more-or-less transparent power amp at lower volumes. I find they deliver more bass and a little more grit for the high gain models. If they're delivering too much grit and/or compression, I reduce the Master Volume DEP. You can use Sag to get the right response. Bias will affect how crisp and presence-y the tone is. And Hum can change the distortion tone a bit.

Check out the advice I gave a few posts back about dialing in a full model even if you're running through a real power amp.


----------



## QuambaFu

meambobbo said:


> glad you dig the "proper" setup.
> The only thing I can tell you is you may want to try the "full" models rather than the "pre".


 
This makes total sense now because when I started dialing this in I started with studio/direct - Full amp - and cabinet emulation tones. I would dial it in and then I would eliminate things with each iteration. I took away cabinet emulation first. Then I changed my output setting to STACK PWR AMP, then I opted for the pre rather than the full amp. It limited the tone shaping like you said and that's probably why I ran dual amps. 

Would this also explain the 'weakness'(lower volumes) with the more traditional/cleaner style amps like the blackface and vox models?


----------



## meambobbo

the "pre"s have volume levels all over the place. there's some speculation on why this over on the line 6 board. some are claiming that it's authentic modeling of the pre-amps. some are saying that the volumes level out when run through a DT-XX with the matching power amp topology. some (me included) think it's just laziness on the part of Line 6 to make sure the levels are in the same ballpark.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I love my tone with the Uber, but it has this low end clipping i don't understand. Take out the low end and it's thin, add the amount i like and it clips. Well, it's like this popping noise. It's the only part of my tone that sounds digital.


----------



## ibanezcollector

know what surprised the shit out of me, just how clean you can get the Mesa, I just dialed in this beautiful clean Mesa tone, amazed me really didnt think it would clean up but it did, and I am glad I tried it.


----------



## meambobbo

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I love my tone with the Uber, but it has this low end clipping i don't understand. Take out the low end and it's thin, add the amount i like and it clips. Well, it's like this popping noise. It's the only part of my tone that sounds digital.




I know exactly what you mean. I've been plugging away with it for weeks, and I finally think I've found the sweet spot. I need to run 2 Studio EQ's in front the amp or a Studio EQ and a Classic Distortion.

When I use 2 Studio EQ's, these are my settings:
low freq 75 HZ, low gain -5.5 db
high freq 1500 HZ, high gain +5 db
low freq 700 HZ, low gain +4 db
high freq 300 HZ, high gain +5 db.

I don't know why but that makes it sound awesome. No mud at all but a really thick crunchy tone - chords, notes, and chugga-chugga palm mutes. 

I also turn up Hum to 65% which kinda sucks out the really crisp bite to the distortion and makes it more ballsy sounding.

I turn down Master Volume to 30% - no power amp clipping/compression, which just kinda dirties up the tone. I also set Sag to 65%, to get a bit more spongy sound. I turn Bias down to 40%, which helps get the right amount of presence and bite. I turn Bias X up to 80%, which helps gets the notes to "bloom" as you sustain them.

Check out my slighter older patch - note, the Studio EQ settings are not as dialed in here - 700 HZ is only +1.7 db:
www.foobazaar.com/podhd/DTPatches/DT_ADToE_Rhy.h5e
and
DT ADTOE Patch by meambobbo on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Finally, keep in mind that these settings are dialed in for my EBMM JPM with the Steve's Special in the bridge. If you have a more midsy pickup, it might sound more flat, like a droning compressed midrange that dominates the rest of the tone. I have a guitar with Blackouts, and the patch sounds horrible on it. I need to take a different approach to dialing it in; however, I think it might just be the Blackouts - seems like they're apt to heavily compress the mids. Might be replacing them.


----------



## Fraz

meambobbo said:


> When I use 2 Studio EQ's, these are my settings:
> low freq 75 HZ, low gain -5.5 db
> high freq 1500 HZ, high gain +5 db
> low freq 700 HZ, low gain +4 db
> high freq 300 HZ, high gain +5 db.
> 
> I don't know why but that makes it sound awesome. No mud at all but a really thick crunchy tone - chords, notes, and chugga-chugga palm mutes.
> 
> I also turn up Hum to 65% which kinda sucks out the really crisp bite to the distortion and makes it more ballsy sounding.
> 
> I turn down Master Volume to 30% - no power amp clipping/compression, which just kinda dirties up the tone. I also set Sag to 65%, to get a bit more spongy sound. I turn Bias down to 40%, which helps get the right amount of presence and bite. I turn Bias X up to 80%, which helps gets the notes to "bloom" as you sustain them.



Just tried this on a fresh patch and i have to say it works wonders! Thanks so much man!  It is as if my favourite F-Ball patch got a makeover and warmed up a bit!
Btw i'm running it through the XXL cab with the SM57 on-axis


----------



## Axayacatl

eastguitar said:


> Recorded with my Line6 POD HD Pro



buena loko
viva chile mierda!!


----------



## QuambaFu

You're onto something with cutting the 75Hz frequency. I just tried these settings. With my setup it seems the levels are really sensitive. Just a little + or - db and you can really heat a difference. I only had to cut about -2db on 75hz clean up the low end. The others I used about +2db!

Everytime I sit down with the pod hd it gets better. Can't wait to get more amp models. Thanks again for the info!




meambobbo said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I've been plugging away with it for weeks, and I finally think I've found the sweet spot. I need to run 2 Studio EQ's in front the amp or a Studio EQ and a Classic Distortion.
> 
> When I use 2 Studio EQ's, these are my settings:
> low freq 75 HZ, low gain -5.5 db
> high freq 1500 HZ, high gain +5 db
> low freq 700 HZ, low gain +4 db
> high freq 300 HZ, high gain +5 db.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

So i decided to compare my Fireball and Uberschall Models with Emg's and Blackouts. The difference is pretty audible. I can clearly see why some people like Emg's over Blackouts. Vice Versa. Riffs are from a song i'm writing. 
Blackouts Vs Emg's on different settings. by Angst Ridden Dreams on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## eastguitar

Axayacatl said:


> buena loko
> viva chile mierda!!


jajajajajajjajajaja... vale compadre!!!! muchas gracias por tu comentario...!!!

y VIVA CHILE!!! jejejeje


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Que?


----------



## xeonblade

You are telling me they didn't add VH4, 5150 or SLO100 to HD series. Naaaaaa!
I see only Recto, uber and fireball usable for metal there 

Edit: forgot JCM


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Blackouts Tone Test. by Angst Ridden Dreams on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


A tone, that i love.


----------



## ArrowHead

xeonblade said:


> You are telling me they didn't add VH4, 5150 or SLO100 to HD series. Naaaaaa!
> I see only Recto, uber and fireball usable for metal there
> 
> Edit: forgot JCM



Better models, it's really unfair to compare them at all. It's like being handed a really nice Volvo to drive, then bitching that your matchbox car collection contains a Ferrari and a Porsche. Well yeah, but you can't drive that toy Ferrari like a real Ferrari. You can drive the Volvo, and it's just like a Volvo.

I had something like 180+ models in my Toneport and POD XT Live. I don't miss a single one of them since getting the HD.

It's frustrating seeing so many people not even try the unit because of this same logic over and over "oh gosh it has less models". But for how many years did people bitch about those models being fizzy and inaccurate/unresponsive? Line 6 introduces a solution, and suddenly everyone wants those 200 fizzy amps back. 

Personally I love my HD. It's nice having a gas pedal again. Just last night I was recording an over-the-top rock tune where I simply started hybrid picking some Knopfler type licks and the amps (bogner and angel) cleaned up beautifully, then right back to shaking the walls with a swipe of the pick. I didn't even have to turn my volume knob down! Dynamics like that did NOT EXIST in the previous Line 6 models. If I wanted to clean up that much, I needed to make a new patch.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I agree 100% with him ^^ The HD is amazing, the amp models all sound good, and the dynamics...they're actually there!! Of course, on my distortion tones i have little dynamics due to my compressor settings, and my active pickups. But it really is a great unit, especially for the price. It's the best thing i think i've ever bought for myself, gear wise at least. It brings joy into playing that my Spider 3 never gave me. 
I love my Pod, and the tones. 
Of course, if i had the money for an Axe Fx, i sure as hell would get one. Without thinking twice at that. But for the cost, the Pod is a great deal.


----------



## meambobbo

I find due to the power amp dep's you get a lot more tones out of each amp model. Plus the uber is really versatile. I dial it in for 5150 and Mesa mark tones. It's not perfect but I bet I could fool quite a few people. It'd be nice to have those other models but I'd rather quality models than some names on a list. No more line 6 originals please


----------



## meambobbo

As for dynamics theyre better but it's not to the point where you roll back the volume knob and you get the same response as a real amp. The tone loses warmth and doesn't get clean enough. But it's close enough for me


----------



## TheBotquax

Honestly, the best way to get a great distortion tone (still shy of tube/axe-fx) is the screamer. When you combine it with the Angl Fball like axayacatyl did, it sounds pretty freakin epic!


----------



## gunshow86de

Is the v2.0 update ever going to be released?


----------



## Shask

They say Q1, so they still have a month or so to meet that deadline...


----------



## Brody

Here is a quick little clip I made using my HD desktop. Just got it the other day and I am already getting some pretty nasty tones  Enjoy, and please excuse the stupid riffs. 

POD HD ENGL Test by Rivers Of Nihil on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Sounds good to me!! ^^^


----------



## Alekke

I want to use POD HD Pro with poweramp and cabinet. 
Should I use studio or live setting?
Should I keep cab and mic options on or off?

In live, I want to go direct in the mixing console but still have poweramp and cab on stage.
If cab/mic options should be off, will it be also off on the balance XLR outputs?

Can is be set up so the balanced XLR outs HAVE the cab simulations and unbalanced 1/4 outs to NOT HAVE cab simulations?


Thanks!


----------



## fps

On a track I'm doing at the moment with friends, we did the rhythm guitars live on JCMs, because we were experimenting, and then did the brief solo using the POD HD500. I was so surprised by how easily we dialled in a killer full, bluesy lead tone right at the midpoint of bite and warmth. Honestly I'm so impressed with the HD500, I think it's terrific, it sounds great live. Although I am not in mega-gain territory I need good hard rock sounds and it absolutely delivers, and I haven't tweaked much at all.


----------



## Shask

No, you cant have different settings for the outputs. That is one of the most requested features, and I would suggest you go to their website and request it so there is more requests of the same thing.

Into a poweramp and guitar cab you would want to use the power amp stack setting which disables mic sims, and then you would want to select NO CAB as the option...


----------



## wakjob

The above post is spot on. But don't discount using cab sims as further post eq'ing. Sometimes, modelers don't play well with certain pickup and speaker combinations.


----------



## Alekke

That is too bad. So I must either use it with poweramp and cabinet, or strictly direct and rely on monitors live.

Does anyone use cab simulations regardless the poweramp/cabinet usage?

My bass player use FRFR poweramp and cabinet and still use cabinet simulation on his POD TX Pro bass. As I recall it sounded better that way.


----------



## ArrowHead

Try using a dual tone, left channel use preamp only, no cab/mic. Right channel use cab + mic. Pan hard left and right in the mixer, send your left output to cab and poweramp, and the right one to the board.

Not ideal, but I think it would work for you.


----------



## Alekke

I plan to use dual tone, I use it always with pod farm, with one channel short delayed so it imitates two guitars effect ... but that, my friend, is not bad idea at all!


----------



## slothrop

Uploaded an HD500 Uber patch to custom tone which I think sounds pretty good running into the power amp of a 6505+. May need some tweaking for recording but I'm starting to like the Uber the best on the HD500.

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/217732/


----------



## ibanezcollector

I hate to think I spent $500 on a unit to use four patches hahaha but I love the way I have mine set up right now, I have tweaked the shit out of these four patches relentlessly. 

It goes

Mesa Clean and yes that Mesa will clean up really good

Mesa Adjustable Crunch I have the gain on the foot controller to go from a real mild break up all the way to a nice crunch

Mesa Adjustable Rhythm same as the crunch but starts at a nice metal and goes into a high gain

and then finally

Mesa Lead which I tweaked for a solo tone, with some delay and reverbs. Little trick I found out is to use two reverbs say a 63 spring after the amp model, then a room reverb all the way at the end, really makes a nice full tone. 


But thats all I use LOL, I make new tones but come back to those 4 all the time.


----------



## Electric Wizard

ibanezcollector said:


> I have the gain on the foot controller


Woah, I didn't know you could assign stuff like that to it. Is that only on the 500?


----------



## Lukifer

ibanezcollector said:


> I hate to think I spent $500 on a unit to use four patches hahaha but I love the way I have mine set up right now, I have tweaked the shit out of these four patches relentlessly.
> 
> It goes
> 
> Mesa Clean and yes that Mesa will clean up really good
> 
> Mesa Adjustable Crunch I have the gain on the foot controller to go from a real mild break up all the way to a nice crunch
> 
> Mesa Adjustable Rhythm same as the crunch but starts at a nice metal and goes into a high gain
> 
> and then finally
> 
> Mesa Lead which I tweaked for a solo tone, with some delay and reverbs. Little trick I found out is to use two reverbs say a 63 spring after the amp model, then a room reverb all the way at the end, really makes a nice full tone.
> 
> 
> But thats all I use LOL, I make new tones but come back to those 4 all the time.



So...... you like the Mesa Im guessing?? That is one model on my XT I havent played with much. I want clips!!!!


----------



## ibanezcollector

Electric Wizard said:


> Woah, I didn't know you could assign stuff like that to it. Is that only on the 500?



not sure but you can just about assign anything to the foot controller on the 500.


----------



## meambobbo

As far as output modes go, see here:
MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Guide - Hookup

When using "no cab", all of the output modes function identically.

when a cab is selected...
studio/direct is the only mode that applies true speaker/cab/mic simulation.

the other modes apply "live-voiced cabs" which are mild EQ effects, designed to make whatever actual cab you are using sound more the cab you selected in the pod.

the front modes activate a global EQ that can be tweaked from the system menu to try to cancel out coloration when running into a real amp's pre-amp.

the combo modes include a bass boost to the live-voiced cabs. this is so if you switch between a combo to a half/full stack, you can theoretically change output modes and keep the same amount of bass in your tone, even though half/full stacks usually put out more bass than a combo.

as far as pre vs full modes, see here:
MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Guide - Getting Started


----------



## Masc0t

ibanezcollector said:


> I hate to think I spent $500 on a unit to use four patches hahaha but I love the way I have mine set up right now, I have tweaked the shit out of these four patches relentlessly.
> 
> It goes
> 
> Mesa Clean and yes that Mesa will clean up really good
> 
> Mesa Adjustable Crunch I have the gain on the foot controller to go from a real mild break up all the way to a nice crunch
> 
> Mesa Adjustable Rhythm same as the crunch but starts at a nice metal and goes into a high gain
> 
> and then finally
> 
> Mesa Lead which I tweaked for a solo tone, with some delay and reverbs. Little trick I found out is to use two reverbs say a 63 spring after the amp model, then a room reverb all the way at the end, really makes a nice full tone.
> 
> 
> But thats all I use LOL, I make new tones but come back to those 4 all the time.



Would you care to share?


----------



## ibanezcollector

yeah I will try to make some samples and upload this week when I get a free moment.


----------



## Alekke

anybody care to share some good meshuggah or After the burial or Animals as Leaders like presets on private?

Tnx!


----------



## meambobbo

How about I post my Meshuggah patches in public? ;-)

(Made on a RGA 8 with blackouts)

Chaosphere:

* Hard Gate: open -55, close -59, hold 0, decay 99
* Classic Distortion: bass 35, filter 70, treble 60, drive 9, output 73
* amp in channel A: Treadplate, E.R. 0, cab Tread V-30, mic 57 on axis
* amp A settings: drive 54, bass 0, mids 56, treble 65, pres 85, vol 40
* amp in channel B: Treadplate, E.R. 0, cab XXL V-30, mic 57 OFF axis
* amp B settings: drive 54, bass 40, mids 60, treble 80, pres 65, vol 40
* amp DEP's (same for both): Master 74, Sag 40, Hum 50, bias 35, bias X 15
* mixer: both channels at 0 db and panned to center
* parametric EQ: lows 45, highs 50, freq 92, q 83, gain 40
* studio EQ: low freq 700, low gain -1, high freq 8000, high gain 3.5

Obzen:

* Hard Gate: open -55, close -59, hold 0, decay 99
* Classic Distortion: bass 45, filter 65, treble 65, drive 9, output 73
* amp in channel A: Treadplate, E.R. 0, cab Tread V-30, mic 57 on axis
* amp A settings: drive 58, bass 0, mids 70, treble 80, pres 85, vol 40
* amp in channel B: Treadplate, E.R. 0, cab XXL V-30, mic 57 on axis
* amp B settings: drive 58, bass 30, mids 55, treble 50, pres 60, vol 40
* amp DEP's (same for both): Master 45, Sag 40, Hum 40, bias 45, bias X 20
* mixer: both channels at 0 db and panned to center
* parametric EQ: lows 35, highs 50, freq 92, q 83, gain 40
* parametric EQ: lows 50, highs 50, freq 55, q 20, gain 70

I'll have clips posted soon on my tone demo page


----------



## meambobbo

oh, and these are pretty obviously direct patches (studio/direct output mode). if you are using a real amp and speakers, just change the cabs to no cab. if you want to add effects, drop one of the amps, and adjust the amp EQ a bit to get the tone back where it belongs.


----------



## meambobbo

In case anyone was confused about how to set up the patches I described, do it like this:


----------



## meambobbo

Notice I most often use Input 1 guitar, input 2 same. if you like input 1 guitar, input 2 variax, then you should turn up the drive a bit on both the Classic Distortion and the amps.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Just got my Alto Ts 115A to use with my pod. I am in love!!!


----------



## warhead78

meambobbo said:


> Notice I most often use Input 1 guitar, input 2 same. if you like input 1 guitar, input 2 variax, then you should turn up the drive a bit on both the Classic Distortion and the amps.


 
Mind sharing details of the 09C Periphery patch?


----------



## ArrowHead

meambobbo said:


> Notice I most often use Input 1 guitar, input 2 same. if you like input 1 guitar, input 2 variax, then you should turn up the drive a bit on both the Classic Distortion and the amps.



Here's how I approach this, if it matters:

If you are starting with a mono signal, use guitar/variax. Otherwise you're summing a dual signal to mono, back to dual. This is the input summing issue people complain about.

If you're starting with a split signal, use guitar/guitar.

So for example in the patch you post above me, you have a single pedal feeding both your amp chains. I'd use guitar/variax. However, if you remove the pedal or put it on one side of the chain, I'd switch to guitar/guitar. (edit - BOTH pedals. Sorry, I didn't notice your noise gate. Even a noise gate feeding both amp chains is enough to go guitar/variaxe. However if you remove the gate and pedal you would switch to guitar/guitar)

the more I explain, the more I feel I'm doing a bad job explaining it.


----------



## meambobbo

i think you're overthinking it. the tone isn't different either way, only the levels. at least from the tests I've done I can't perceive any difference.

where this whole thing snowballed is the crossover distortion in the power sections of some of the cleaner amps. Before the DEP's were introduced, you've have to attenuate the signal level before hitting the amp to dial it out. I liked using a Studio EQ's gain control, while others found the Input 2 Variax trick. Input 2 Variax doesn't use any effects blocks or DSP, so it's a nice solution. But with the DEP's now available, I find you can use them to dial it out better.

For patches where you want overdrive, it generally doesn't matter which you use - just set the gain appropriately.

I like the Classic Distortion rather than the Tube Screamer. Even with Input 2 Variax, the Screamer still has a little breakup at 0%. I want it clean, just using it for some compression and filtering certain frequencies.

...

I'll post the periphery settings in a bit.


----------



## meambobbo

Here's the Periphery patch. The Studio EQ's are actually in the opposite order they appear on the FX page - the 150 HZ and 800 HZ boosts go before the amp.

I'm pretty sure the -70 db / -74 db gate is the first one, but you should fine tune them to your pickup output levels anyway.

again used the RGA8 with blackouts to dial in the patch. something is still a little off, but it's as close as i care to go with it. if you can figure it out, let us know!


----------



## warhead78

Looks like a lot of work went into that patch, thanks!


----------



## Loomer

I am officially sold on the POD HD Pro. You heard it here first, people.


----------



## meambobbo

be sure to leave some feedback on those patches. i'm curious to know how they can be improved. just make sure you compare to the albums, not to what your subjective preference is, or we'll end up all over the place.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I finally bought a pod hd 500 and love it so far, sounds killer 
But when I connect it to my laptop via usb (and only then) I get these weird random noises I can't seem to get rid of.
Anyone knows what's up with that?
I use a Macbook Pro early 2011.

I can record but those noises are fucking distracting


----------



## meambobbo

I think the USB driver by default adds 18db which can can clipping and crackling. Try going to the driver control panel and turnin that down maybe


----------



## meambobbo

Also when I hook my pod up to the computer an use the analog out to my amp I get much more noise if the master knob on the unit I set lower. I like to set it as high as I can without causing my amp to start distorting


----------



## Marv Attaxx

already checked that 
It's not clipping or popping, it's just like random white noise.
And it seems to affect only playback (not just within the daw) since I tried to record it and failed lol.
It's the same setup I used my XT with and I've never experienced any problems.


----------



## ArrowHead

meambobbo said:


> i think you're overthinking it. the tone isn't different either way, only the levels. at least from the tests I've done I can't perceive any difference.



I could perceive a difference, which is why I suggest it.


----------



## meambobbo

I'll record some raw guitar clips and level the volumes. I know changing the input from multiple to just guitar is a good idea to reduce noise. Maybe you're right about input 2. I know a lot of ppl like doing it


----------



## meambobbo

As to the USB white noise is anything connected to the pod other than USB and guitar?


----------



## ArrowHead

Marv Attaxx said:


> I finally bought a pod hd 500 and love it so far, sounds killer
> But when I connect it to my laptop via usb (and only then) I get these weird random noises I can't seem to get rid of.
> Anyone knows what's up with that?
> I use a Macbook Pro early 2011.
> 
> I can record but those noises are fucking distracting



try turning around away from the computer, or closing the computer. I get interference from my laptop when I record. It's actually the guitar itself picking up interference from the computer. I assume the monitor because I'm old and that's what CRT monitors used to do, but I never have the same problem with being close to my main computer monitor, just the laptop.

I don't get so much random noises, though. More like static and extra noise in my guitar signal. It's especially noticeable on patches that don't use a noise gate.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

meambobbo said:


> As to the USB white noise is anything connected to the pod other than USB and guitar?


Nope, nothing else.
On the mac it's only the pod, too. No usb- hub or stuff that might cause the noise.



ArrowHead said:


> try turning around away from the computer, or closing the computer. I get interference from my laptop when I record. It's actually the guitar itself picking up interference from the computer. I assume the monitor because I'm old and that's what CRT monitors used to do, but I never have the same problem with being close to my main computer monitor, just the laptop.
> 
> I don't get so much random noises, though. More like static and extra noise in my guitar signal. It's especially noticeable on patches that don't use a noise gate.



It even happens when there's no guitar plugged in 
For example when I'm listening to music through the pod and my monitors (krk rokit 6) n shit.


----------



## TheOrangeChannel

ArrowHead said:


> try turning around away from the computer, or closing the computer. I get interference from my laptop when I record. It's actually the guitar itself picking up interference from the computer. I assume the monitor because I'm old and that's what CRT monitors used to do, but I never have the same problem with being close to my main computer monitor, just the laptop.
> 
> I don't get so much random noises, though. More like static and extra noise in my guitar signal. It's especially noticeable on patches that don't use a noise gate.



I noticed the D Activators in my 2228A do this with regards to proximity to my iMac, also Crunchlab 6 and 7's LOVE that. A lot of times you're picking up wifi interference, hdd's spinning, the display...I usually just move until the noise abates. Then...


----------



## meambobbo

Here's updated FX for my Periphery patch. I switched the Classic Distortion to a Tube Screamer. the CD is just too raucous, whereas the TS filters out a lot more low and high-end and gives a very focused midrange. I also tightened up the gates. But here's the weird part. To get the super thick palm mutes like in the middle of Ow My Feelings, I had to add a huge punch boost via EQ to the tone. But when I hear the raw guitar, such as the beginning of Letter Experiment, Walk, Light, and Ow My Feelings, it doesn't seem to have that much punch. I'm not sure if they use a different tone, or the bass guitar is just in kill destroy mode. any thoughts on this are appreciated. 

I think I read somewhere that Misha likes to click the Screamer on and off. I think that sounds bad here. I wanted instead to dial in the Studio EQ to toggle on/off and get the same effect. but then again i feel like that studio EQ that's turned off should be always on with a little less punch, which would cover 95% of their tone.

Here's the direct link to the patch:
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/someMetalTones/Periphery.h5e

Here's the updates


----------



## jam3v

Just replaced my AXE 2 with a POD HD Desktop. Can't wait to try some of the stuff in this thread.


----------



## dreamermind

^ dude, seriously?

where is 2.0 firmware? I want to try that preamp with LP HP filters.


----------



## meambobbo

you should have PM'ed me. We could have traded straight-up since I'm such a nice guy!


----------



## meambobbo

2.0 is supposed to be released Q1 2012, which ends 3/31. So expect it at 11:59 PM 3/31 full of bugs.


----------



## jam3v

lol! Well, the AXE FX was just too expensive to justify. Selling it allowed me to both have the POD HD for home playing and a tube amp for playing out. 

I'm not much of a knob-fiddler. I'd rather spend my time playing than tweaking, and regardless of what people say, getting tones I love out of the AXE 2 takes a while.


----------



## meambobbo

so you're getting great tones out of the HD more easily?


----------



## jam3v

Most definitely. 

In fact, with the AXE 2, I could always be guaranteed that the most basic tone stack AMP->CAB would 100% of the time sound like complete crap and be totally unusable without at least an hour or more of tinkering - and that's AFTER I was already well-acquainted with AXE Edit. And that wouldn't always guarantee it'd be great, either.

Obviously my expectations are lower with the POD HD, but I was able to get a very usable tone after 5 minutes of loading POD EDIT for the FIRST time.


----------



## meambobbo

definitely good to hear, but i think i've had a different experience, although that's mostly in dealing with direct tones using the cabs/mic. i wrote a guide to help others:

MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Guide - Contents


----------



## MF_Kitten

the POD series was always biased towards half-polished sounds already. They don't make the rectifier model sound like a rectifier really does, they make it sound like most people tend to tweak them, or how we are used to hearing them. Then you just tweak it from there. I find i have to reverse-tweak many of the amp models though, which is oddly ironic.

The AXE-FX is made to replicate the actual amp (literally, the guy programs each single component of the entire signal chain inside the amp. madness!), and uses actual impulse responses. In other words, it's more representative of what you'd probably have to do in order to get a good tone with an amp, cab, and mic.


----------



## meambobbo

i agree about the amp modelling; Line6 certainly isn't emulating the entire circuit component by component - they don't have the horse-power to do that in real time. This also explains why turning down the guitar volume knob doesn't clean up quite like a real amp.

but why don't you think the Pod uses IR's? granted they're not the best IR's, but it sounds like IR's to me. Convolution reverb can be expensive, but the less samples the wav files have to process, the less dsp is needed. I imagine the Pod uses smaller IR's than Axe-FX. Even the Digitech GSP1101, which I imagine has less horsepower than both, has IR processing - it just uses fairly small IR files.


----------



## jam3v

Right. I'll be the first to admit the AXE FX sounds much better when properly dialed in. But for ME, personally, I wasn't using the AXE to record or play live - I was using it to practice. A POD can do that job just fine.

P.S. I was trying to play back audio from my PC, while connected through USB, to the POD, so I could hear both my guitar and PC audio through the headphones, but I didn't see the POD as an output device in my audio settings.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## akguitarmaster

i had that problem with the sound not playing thru, i just restarted my computer and turned the pod off and back on and it worked. 

i just got the hd pro last week and im satisfied with the tones im able to create. the pro edit softwear is such a help building patches rather than tweaking knobs.


----------



## cyb

jam3v said:


> Right. I'll be the first to admit the AXE FX sounds much better when properly dialed in. But for ME, personally, I wasn't using the AXE to record or play live - I was using it to practice. A POD can do that job just fine.
> 
> P.S. I was trying to play back audio from my PC, while connected through USB, to the POD, so I could hear both my guitar and PC audio through the headphones, but I didn't see the POD as an output device in my audio settings.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?



that's strange. which music player are you using? do you have the pod HD drivers installed?


----------



## ibanezcollector




----------



## warhead78

meambobbo said:


> be sure to leave some feedback on those patches. i'm curious to know how they can be improved. just make sure you compare to the albums, not to what your subjective preference is, or we'll end up all over the place.


 
Just tried the updated patch, and while I cant really compare to Periphery due to the fact I play a 6 in Open C, I can say that this has become my favorite patch by far after some minor tweaks. Had to drop treble and presence by about 20% and upped the Sag to 40. Sounds amazing thru my ELX112P


----------



## MobiusR

Gone....

In other news who is excited for the new update?


----------



## meambobbo

glad you like it warhead. i went back and compared it to periphery's album tone, and i determined something was off. So i've actually changed it again! 9_9

So now I have it go Hard Gate > Parametric EQ > Blue Comp > Hard Gate > Screamer > ENGL > EQ.

I now set the Screamer's Drive all the way to 0 and basically keep the Screamer bass, tone, treble settings at 50%.

I use the parametric EQ because I was trying out compressors, which seemed to beef up the tone a little, without having to turn up the amp gain, which made the distortion too mushy. My favorite was the Blue Comp Treb but it was too thin. So I use the Blue Comp but throw the EQ in front to filter out some low-end. I end up with basically a Blue Comp 1/2 Treb.

The tone is really close to the album. There's still something missing, but I'm calling it a day.


----------



## djinn314

Just out curiosity, I'm probably either getting the Pro or the 500.

While meambobbo's advice on better coloring through the Marshall preamp in my DSL-100 sounds awesome, I'm severely lacking the ability to I guess, to just jam (I really hate not being able to put the amp on 10). 

Would you guys think it's better to go through a FRFR, a Power Engine, or another amp (preferably a combo, I'm just not using the half stack)? Just curious on recommendations I figured it would be better to post here then start a whole new thread. Also do you think the 500 is a better "bang" for the buck? or is the PRO "better" then the 500 (other than the number of amp models)? Thanks for any input.


----------



## warhead78

Just recorded a quick and dirty iphone vid of meambobbo's Periphery patch with a few tweaks to suit my taste/setup. Playing a Strictly 7 Cobra -1 Exotic with Aftermaths into the HD Pro, into an EV ELX112P


----------



## WhiteWalls

I had a pod X3 for about a year and I found it a bit disappointing for two reasons:
1) the time it took to get a usable tone, even with external presets
2) the fact that even if it had over9000 amp models, some of them were so blatantly superior that I would always use those (big bottom and treadplate for example)

My new pod HD 500 says "fuck you" to the 2 points above.

I got a great fireball rhythm patch in about 10 minutes (8 of which were spent learning how to use the interface), all the high gain amps have different characters, the effects are amazing and there is actually a lot more to explore compared to the previous models, despite a smaller number of amps/effects.

You know sometimes there was no way to make a great sound with the X3 workflow, where you have one of each effect in a set position, with the HD I can put eqs fucking everywhere and I feel like I'm in candyland

Give me a couple of days and I'll start spamming some patches


----------



## meambobbo

djinn, there's not much difference in the hd 500 and pro. the pro only has a few more input/output options, which you probably won't use (SPDIF in/AES in/out). it does have a raw guitar output, so it's basically got a DI box built in, but I think you could get the 500 and a DI box for cheaper. also for the pro, you'd have to get some kind of foot controller if you wanted to use it live, if you don't already have a midi controller. otherwise, the only difference is form factor. In my mind, the pro involves more stuff to get and more stuff to haul around, plus it's more expensive.

as far as amps, I'd go for the HD500 and DT50. the combo versions are a bit heavy. the 1x12 is overbuilt, and the 2x12 isn't much heavier, but it's something like 72 lbs. Otherwise, I'd try to get the most transparent power amp possible, and a nice 2x12. Lots of options here. Atomic makes a nice one. at the lower end of the spectrum i've heard the rocktron velocity is a great power amp for the money.

I'm not 100% about the power engine. For the money and the reviews I've heard, it sounds like a great value. but i'm still confused about its frequency response. i don't think it's anywhere near FRFR, but i've heard most ppl prefer to run their modelers into it using cab/mic simulation. i would have thought it'd sound better without that. If anything, just using the "live-voiced cabs" in the pod hd. anyhoo, if you want a transparent power amp in combo form for a very modest price, it might be the winner. i'd really like to try one out, so I could have a more informed opinion in this manner.


----------



## meambobbo

warhead, you make that patch sound better than I ever did. maybe I need some bareknuckles 8-D


----------



## warhead78

meambobbo said:


> warhead, you make that patch sound better than I ever did. maybe I need some bareknuckles 8-D


 
Thanks man, I'd be lost without your tone guide


----------



## GSingleton

Here is the deal...

I NEED HELP!

I have a pod hd 500...and....I have spent hours tweaking tones...I always end up with a mid "djent"/ nasily tone. I DO NOT WANT THAT. 

Michael T uses an X3 and has some awesome tones and I have tried to replicate it and it still turns out all mid sounding. I want a nice heavy metal sound, aka....drop the mids and raise the bass and highs. We tweaked for hours and they all sounded terrible. Please help before I trade it or sell it.

Would anyone have any tips or any base tones they could share?


----------



## Rob_Ec

use a eq if u want to scoop out your mids also use the classic distortion it doesnt bring out the mids as much as the screamer better for a more "metal" sound


GSingleton said:


> Here is the deal...
> 
> I NEED HELP!
> 
> I have a pod hd 500...and....I have spent hours tweaking tones...I always end up with a mid "djent"/ nasily tone. I DO NOT WANT THAT.
> 
> Michael T uses an X3 and has some awesome tones and I have tried to replicate it and it still turns out all mid sounding. I want a nice heavy metal sound, aka....drop the mids and raise the bass and highs. We tweaked for hours and they all sounded terrible. Please help before I trade it or sell it.
> 
> Would anyone have any tips or any base tones they could share?


----------



## GSingleton

I have and michael and I were baffled because...basically all the tones sounded like a treadplate after a while. Nasily...mid scratch, which is cool for periphery or AAL...but I need a good straight up metal tone. 

Also, on his X3, michael uses a tight delay to get a thicker sound, and on the HD we could not get it to do this without it sounding like a fishbowl.

On the lighter side, we started calling it the POD HDjent, cause that's all you can apparently make with it. I have not seen any clips or tones that have a straight forward FULL BAWLS metal tone. It is all mid rangish. All the tones sound sterile to us. His X3 kills mine on tones...of course he has had it and tweaked it for years but he can dial in a tone quickly on his X3. If it is this insanely hard to zone in an axe fx, I may never get one.


----------



## meambobbo

who is this michael t person, and do you have a link to a clip of the tone you want? i'll dial something in.

also do you want some direct tones or live (ie, to a real amp/cab)?


----------



## MF_Kitten

first, adjust the power amp settings. The master knob will give you the sound you're referring to if you have it halfway or more. turn it DOWN! Also, adjust the bias setting. towards the right = smoother but more splashy "TSCUNK", towards the left = thicker and more fuzz-like, more "CHUNG".

Then remember that the tone settings might actually be pre-distortion.

Also, turn off all boosts and stuff first, and turn the input impendance all the way up. Surprisingly often, that's all you need to get the amps responding correctly. You don't have to use a boost to get a good and bright sound from a real fireball or recto, for example. Yet without adjusting the impendance, it sounds like muffler town with the POD in my experience. This was also something that annoyed me with the X3, which required a huge boost in the higher frequencies to make up for the muffled tone.




GSingleton said:


> I have and michael and I were baffled because...basically all the tones sounded like a treadplate after a while. Nasily...mid scratch, which is cool for periphery or AAL...but I need a good straight up metal tone.
> 
> Also, on his X3, michael uses a tight delay to get a thicker sound, and on the HD we could not get it to do this without it sounding like a fishbowl.
> 
> On the lighter side, we started calling it the POD HDjent, cause that's all you can apparently make with it. I have not seen any clips or tones that have a straight forward FULL BAWLS metal tone. It is all mid rangish. All the tones sound sterile to us. His X3 kills mine on tones...of course he has had it and tweaked it for years but he can dial in a tone quickly on his X3. If it is this insanely hard to zone in an axe fx, I may never get one.


----------



## fps

MF_Kitten said:


> first, adjust the power amp settings. The master knob will give you the sound you're referring to if you have it halfway or more. turn it DOWN! Also, adjust the bias setting. towards the right = smoother but more splashy "TSCUNK", towards the left = thicker and more fuzz-like, more "CHUNG".
> 
> Then remember that the tone settings might actually be pre-distortion.
> 
> Also, turn off all boosts and stuff first, and turn the input impendance all the way up. Surprisingly often, that's all you need to get the amps responding correctly. You don't have to use a boost to get a good and bright sound from a real fireball or recto, for example. Yet without adjusting the impendance, it sounds like muffler town with the POD in my experience. This was also something that annoyed me with the X3, which required a huge boost in the higher frequencies to make up for the muffled tone.



Hey sorry to interfere but are these things you're talking about like the bias setting on the POD HD somewhere?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

fps said:


> Hey sorry to interfere but are these things you're talking about like the bias setting on the POD HD somewhere?


Yes they are, you can get to them by double clicking enter on the amp model. Then using the controls to scroll right past the basic controls. 'Bass gain treble' all that stuff. Then you can edit the master, sag, bias, bias x, hum. All sorts of stuff.  It really can do wonders to some of the amp models in my opinion!


----------



## noUser01

Hey guys, question about the POD. EQ wise how much control do you have? Is it just the standard stuff you'd find on amps and pedals (bass mid treb and tone?) or can you place EQ pedals in the chain as well? If so how much control do those EQ pedals have? Thanks.


----------



## Rob_Ec

YESS!!


AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Yes they are, you can get to them by double clicking enter on the amp model. Then using the controls to scroll right past the basic controls. 'Bass gain treble' all that stuff. Then you can edit the master, sag, bias, bias x, hum. All sorts of stuff.  It really can do wonders to some of the amp models in my opinion!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

ConnorGilks said:


> Hey guys, question about the POD. EQ wise how much control do you have? Is it just the standard stuff you'd find on amps and pedals (bass mid treb and tone?) or can you place EQ pedals in the chain as well? If so how much control do those EQ pedals have? Thanks.


You have a shit load of EQ control, you'll be perfectly fine. It's actually overwhelming to those with little experience.


----------



## noUser01

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> You have a shit load of EQ control, you'll be perfectly fine. It's actually overwhelming to those with little experience.



Thanks for the reply man. Can I ask about the specifics of it if you don't mind? Couldn't find any demos on YouTube talking about the EQ aspects of it.


----------



## eastguitar

Hey friends...

This is my new mix: Into the Abyss

Line6 POD HD Pro - Pizarro Guitars One Cut 7 Strings.

Into the Abyss (New Mix) by Esteban Soto T. on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Thanks for listening!!!


----------



## meambobbo

The EQ...

You have the normal bass, mid, treble, presence controls on each amp model. These are designed to respond as the actual amps they model. You additionally have 5 EQ effect types to choose from, and with the bean/pro/500, you can assign any of them to any of the 8 effects blocks available. so in theory, you could use 8 EQ effects.

Graphic EQ - 80, 220, 440, 1100, 2200 HZ are adjustable
Parametric EQ - a peak/valley EQ with adjustable Q, frequency, and level; also features a low shelf and high shelf with non-adjustable Q and frequency
Studio EQ - you have two drop-down lists of frequencies to choose from
low freq: 75, 150, 240, 500, 700, 1000, 1400 HZ
high freq: 200, 300, 400, 800, 1500, 3000, 5000, 8000 HZ
each has a gain/level control
Mid-Focus EQ - low freq/Q and high freq/Q and gain - used to boost a specified range of mid-range. can only boost, not cut.
Shift EQ - basically a 4 band graphic EQ and a shift knob to shift all the freqs.


----------



## Electric Wizard

eastguitar said:


> Hey friends...
> 
> This is my new mix: Into the Abyss
> 
> Line6 POD HD Pro - Pizarro Guitars One Cut 7 Strings.
> 
> Into the Abyss (New Mix) by Esteban Soto T. on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Thanks for listening!!!



Sounds great! What amp models are you using? That rhythm tone is very close to what I'm after, but I haven't been able to nail it yet. Cleans sound awesome too.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

eastguitar said:


> Hey friends...
> 
> This is my new mix: Into the Abyss
> 
> Line6 POD HD Pro - Pizarro Guitars One Cut 7 Strings.
> 
> Into the Abyss (New Mix) by Esteban Soto T. on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Thanks for listening!!!


There's just something about the guitars that doesn't gel with the rest of the mix right...sounds too distant.


----------



## meambobbo

that composition sounds awesome. the mix is a bit off to me though. too much bass on the guitars I think. suck out some of that bass to make room for an actual bass guitar and the bass drum. also, you could probably also lower the rhythm guitar levels - they're overpowering.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Everything Meambobo said!  
Messing around with my pod tonight, getting some seriously killer tones with the Fireball with my Emg's lowered to the rings.


----------



## samdaman87

Going to grab me a POD XTlive for to play some good thrashy heavy metal with my brand new Ibanez RG7321! The POD XTlive can do that and much more right?


----------



## Rob_Ec

yeah but the metal shop pack is a must 


samdaman87 said:


> Going to grab me a POD XTlive for to play some good thrashy heavy metal with my brand new Ibanez RG7321! The POD XTlive can do that and much more right?


----------



## osmosis2259

Hi guys,
Been following this forum for awhile especially this thread but finally registered.

So I finally ended up getting a POD HD Desktop and I must say that I am loving it! I feel like I'm slowly getting the basics down and learning a lot but I had a quick question.
I'm plugged in through the USB and a lot of times when I have music playing FROM the lap-top, the music makes like an unexpected one-two second pause in the middle and then continues. Not sure what the exact word is but I guess "lagging" is what I am trying to say.
This can be very frustrating when I am trying to record a guitar cover with a long or a full take because the music will randomly lag. Because of this issue, so far I have just been recording everything in piece meal. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Shask

That sounds like a computer problem, not a PODHD problem. Your computer may not be able to handle 2 audio streams at once. I would suggest not using the USB and plugging in through the soundcard. That is just my guess, but I never use the USB on the PODHD I have always used the audio outs or SPDIF.


----------



## ArrowHead

What software are you using?


----------



## Rob_Ec

what operating system are u using? try setting the pod to the default device on playback devices or just use asio offline


osmosis2259 said:


> Hi guys,
> Been following this forum for awhile especially this thread but finally registered.
> 
> So I finally ended up getting a POD HD Desktop and I must say that I am loving it! I feel like I'm slowly getting the basics down and learning a lot but I had a quick question.
> I'm plugged in through the USB and a lot of times when I have music playing FROM the lap-top, the music makes like an unexpected one-two second pause in the middle and then continues. Not sure what the exact word is but I guess "lagging" is what I am trying to say.
> This can be very frustrating when I am trying to record a guitar cover with a long or a full take because the music will randomly lag. Because of this issue, so far I have just been recording everything in piece meal. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## osmosis2259

When I'm plugged in with the POD, I just use audacity to record but the lag also happens when I just play something off of Windows Media Player or youtube only when I am plugged in with the POD. 

Sorry I'm not really tech savy so here is the system info. I've had it a little over 3 years.
I use a Dell Inspiron 1545. Intel (R) Core(TM)2 Duo
CPU P8700 @
2.53 GHz 2.53 GHz
Install Memory (RAM): 4.00 GB
System Type: 64- bit Operating System

The POD is selected as the playback device. whats ASIO offline?

I have tried these following steps. It doesn't lag as much but still happens at times. 
Windows users


right click on "My Computer" and select "properties", select "advanced", select "performance settings", "visual effects", and select "adjust for best performance".
 


Run your system cleanup and disc defragmenter found under Start > All Programs > Accessories > System Tools.
 


Control Panel/Line 6 devices > In your Line 6/MIDI devices, select
 - 16 bit audio
- 512 MB for buffer size
- Move the Buffer slider to the second tick mark from the left under "extra small"
- Be sure to select the same settings for bit rate and buffer size in your recording application as well.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Here's a brief run down of my set up and settings. For those wondering my signal chain is Screamer, Graphic EQ, Blue Comp, Noise Gate, Fireball Uber Cab 409 Mic, Parametric EQ, Parametric EQ, Studio Eq, Parametric EQ.


----------



## osmosis2259

osmosis2259 said:


> When I'm plugged in with the POD, I just use audacity to record but the lag also happens when I just play something off of Windows Media Player or youtube only when I am plugged in with the POD.
> 
> Sorry I'm not really tech savy so here is the system info. I've had it a little over 3 years.
> I use a Dell Inspiron 1545. Intel (R) Core(TM)2 Duo
> CPU P8700 @
> 2.53 GHz 2.53 GHz
> Install Memory (RAM): 4.00 GB
> System Type: 64- bit Operating System
> 
> The POD is selected as the playback device. whats ASIO offline?
> 
> I have tried these following steps. It doesn't lag as much but still happens at times.
> Windows users
> 
> 
> right click on "My Computer" and select "properties", select "advanced", select "performance settings", "visual effects", and select "adjust for best performance".
> 
> 
> 
> Run your system cleanup and disc defragmenter found under Start > All Programs > Accessories > System Tools.
> 
> 
> 
> Control Panel/Line 6 devices > In your Line 6/MIDI devices, select
> - 16 bit audio
> - 512 MB for buffer size
> - Move the Buffer slider to the second tick mark from the left under "extra small"
> - Be sure to select the same settings for bit rate and buffer size in your recording application as well.



Actually I think I should try moving it toward medium or large to increase the buffer size. I'm gonna give that a try when I get home and then I'll let you guys know.


----------



## samdaman87

Rob_Ec said:


> yeah but the metal shop pack is a must


Do I have to pay extra for to get that metal shop pack?


----------



## osmosis2259

osmosis2259 said:


> Actually I think I should try moving it toward medium or large to increase the buffer size. I'm gonna give that a try when I get home and then I'll let you guys know.



Nvm... Still having the same problem


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

osmosis2259 said:


> Nvm... Still having the same problem


Wish i could help you man


----------



## osmosis2259

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Wish i could help you man



No worries. Its gotta be just something simple... I'll also ask at the Line 6 support too to see what they gotta say. I'm sure the same problem has happened to a few others. 
Other than that I am loving it. I got it the other day and every time I am free, I'm just attached to it


----------



## osmosis2259

osmosis2259 said:


> No worries. Its gotta be just something simple... I'll also ask at the Line 6 support too to see what they gotta say. I'm sure the same problem has happened to a few others.
> Other than that I am loving it. I got it the other day and every time I am free, I'm just attached to it



Alright so it seems to be all good now. Been playing/recording for the past hour and I'm not having that lag/buffer/playback issue. I think what fixed the problem was that, in the control panel/sounds, the sound scheme was selected to "windows default", so I changed that to "no sounds". I also changed the audio in the Line 6 properties to 48000hz(studio quality). So it was one of those that fixed the problem but I'm hoping that it won't come back again. Thanks to all that gave their suggestions and help.


----------



## Rob_Ec

patch please? 


AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Here's a brief run down of my set up and settings. For those wondering my signal chain is Screamer, Graphic EQ, Blue Comp, Noise Gate, Fireball Uber Cab 409 Mic, Parametric EQ, Parametric EQ, Studio Eq, Parametric EQ.


----------



## Rob_Ec

yeah you do if it doesnt have it already look on craigslist or something or ebay usually people have all the addons for a good price otherwise just go get x3 or x3live which is a xt pretty much with all the add ons and more


samdaman87 said:


> Do I have to pay extra for to get that metal shop pack?


----------



## osmosis2259

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Here's a brief run down of my set up and settings. For those wondering my signal chain is Screamer, Graphic EQ, Blue Comp, Noise Gate, Fireball Uber Cab 409 Mic, Parametric EQ, Parametric EQ, Studio Eq, Parametric EQ.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I'll get a patch up for you guys in a couple hours!!


----------



## DoomJazz

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I'll get a patch up for you guys in a couple hours!!



Do it, I'm super interested in comparing.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Getting the pod right now... 

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/217879/

And thar she blows.


----------



## DoomJazz

Appreciated sir, Will make a comparison midmorning tomorrow.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Alright sounds good! I assume you haven't had the chance to play it yet?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

No comparison?


----------



## Invader

Got myself a Pod HD to replace my trusty XT bean, and wow, what a difference. I'm still learning the ropes with this thing, but so far I've gotten some usable tones with minimal tweaking.

Here's a quick clip I did. Try to ignore the boring composition and sloppy-ish playing though. 
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11214938/mp3/PodHD1FusionPro.mp3

Recorded with Jackson Fusion Pro (short scale) in drop-B with slinky strings. The pickup's an L-500XL


----------



## capoeiraesp

Check out this video below. This guy's sound is pretty damned tight.
How are the rocktron/pod hd users here enjoying theirs?

Line 6 Pod HD Pro & Rocktron Velocity 300 Metal Test Drive - YouTube


----------



## Shask

capoeiraesp said:


> Check out this video below. This guy's sound is pretty damned tight.
> How are the rocktron/pod hd users here enjoying theirs?
> 
> Line 6 Pod HD Pro & Rocktron Velocity 300 Metal Test Drive - YouTube


That is a pretty good video, I think it sounds similar to what I get out of a HD500 and ART SLA-2 into a 212 cab.

I don't think it is extremely "tube-like" when played next to my tube amps, but it does sound good. It is kind of like a "more electronic" version, lol. I don't know how to explain it.


----------



## osmosis2259

Invader said:


> Got myself a Pod HD to replace my trusty XT bean, and wow, what a difference. I'm still learning the ropes with this thing, but so far I've gotten some usable tones with minimal tweaking.
> 
> Here's a quick clip I did. Try to ignore the boring composition and sloppy-ish playing though.
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11214938/mp3/PodHD1FusionPro.mp3
> 
> Recorded with Jackson Fusion Pro (short scale) in drop-B with slinky strings. The pickup's an L-500XL



Nice man!


----------



## DoomJazz

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> No comparison?



Sorry! It's the last two weeks before the end of the quarter in my school, and I'm either on A's for everything, or 89%, so I've been busy as shit between making sure I get all A's or working 

Rest assured, I have tried the patch, and although it's a somewhat different approach to nearly the same sound I'm after, It's also seemingly just as effective. I will try tweaking it to fit my own purposes, and then try my patch as well to see the differences in feel and tone.

And yes, there will be a posted comparison , with both patches available for download.

I'm sorry I'm taking so much time!  I still owe a full response to another thread that I posted about action....


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

^^ No problem man  It's all good, study hard!!! 
What approach do you take to get your tone? I'm curious to see. I honestly just ended up fucking around long enough and got that.  I change it almost daily. So right now it's already different from the one i uploaded. 
Also take note, i'm using Emg's. Upper mid, treble heavy. And high output.


----------



## Rob_Ec

I dont know if this has been posted but heres a bundle with a F***load of tones!
HD500 CuxtomToneBundle.h5b
make sure you dont overwrite your own presets!!!!
dont blame me for deleting your patches lol i already deleted mine on accident


----------



## cyb

The clips and vids you guys have posted lately make me want to buy another pod 
I have a recto 2x12 cab do you guys think a pod hd through a SS power amp like the rocktron or art would sound good at bedroom/tv volume?


----------



## mcleanab

Hey all,

I've scanned the thread but can't find the answer (there's a lot of pages!!)

Like the Axe Fx, can one turn off the amp sims in the Pod HD Pro and yet keep the cabinet sims engaged? The idea being if I had a preamp (like an Engl 530 or ISP Theta or MP-1 or the like) and wanted to use it in conjunction with the Pod Pro? Then I could record direct with cab sims and effects...

Any and all info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## meambobbo

U cannot disable amps and use cab sims. Best you can do is use the amp model with the least color possible


----------



## mcleanab

meambobbo said:


> U cannot disable amps and use cab sims. Best you can do is use the amp model with the least color possible



Thanks for the prompt reply! That seems a very odd thing to not include considering all the possibilities the Fractal stuff has as far as flexible routing. Even my old Roland GP-100 did that!

Ugh...


----------



## warhead78

Rob_Ec said:


> I dont know if this has been posted but heres a bundle with a F***load of tones!
> HD500 CuxtomToneBundle.h5b
> make sure you dont overwrite your own presets!!!!
> dont blame me for deleting your patches lol i already deleted mine on accident


 
Bad Ass! Gonna have fun with these


----------



## eastguitar

Hi

my new mix with POD HD Pro. Thanks!!

Groove 2 2.0 by Esteban Soto T. on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## warhead78

eastguitar said:


> Hi
> 
> my new mix with POD HD Pro. Thanks!!
> 
> Groove 2 2.0 by Esteban Soto T. on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


 
Umm....yeah I'm gonna have to kindly ask you to post that patch 

Sounds Great


----------



## Choop

eastguitar said:


> Hi
> 
> my new mix with POD HD Pro. Thanks!!
> 
> Groove 2 2.0 by Esteban Soto T. on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



You're a great writer, all your tracks that I've heard so far have been really catchy and fun to listen to. This one may have the guitars a little too compressed for my taste, but that's just me. Keep up the good work, I really like the electronic bits mixed in!


----------



## eastguitar

warhead78 said:


> Umm....yeah I'm gonna have to kindly ask you to post that patch
> 
> Sounds Great



Thanks friend!!!! I was helped by Chris Vogagis ( ChrisVogagis's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free ) for my guitar tone ... I occupy just a NoiseGate, Screamer and Angel F-Ball with 412 XXL V-30...

Thanks for listening!!


----------



## eastguitar

Choop said:


> You're a great writer, all your tracks that I've heard so far have been really catchy and fun to listen to. This one may have the guitars a little too compressed for my taste, but that's just me. Keep up the good work, I really like the electronic bits mixed in!



WOW!!!! thank you very much for you comment, my friend... and yes... i'm working in a definitive guitar tone and i'm looking the best tone with my POD HD PRO...
You are quite right when he wrote that the guitars are very compressed, perhaps my justification is that I am still looking for the combination in the general mix of my tracks.

Greetings from Chile!


----------



## slothrop

Rob_Ec said:


> I dont know if this has been posted but heres a bundle with a F***load of tones!
> HD500 CuxtomToneBundle.h5b
> make sure you dont overwrite your own presets!!!!
> dont blame me for deleting your patches lol i already deleted mine on accident


Is there a way to load them without deleting my tones?

Edit: this thread is so long it's impossible to find anything, maybe POD should have it's own sub-forum?


----------



## cyril v

slothrop said:


> Is there a way to load them without deleting my tones?
> 
> Edit: this thread is so long it's impossible to find anything, maybe POD should have it's own sub-forum?



Maybe try to back up your files first before you do anything?

Go to file, then "Save Bundle As...". 

Also, I thought it only overwrote your files if you select the files and hit Send selected. I could be wrong. Check your manual.


----------



## Invader

It seems that after the latest firmware update I'm unable to load the majority of the patches created with previous fw versions. I always get the "invalid data" error.


----------



## SammerX

Hey all, thought I would link to ForTiorl's video on using impulse responses. He is using it with the X3 live for his video but it seems to be pretty much the same steps for use with my HD500. Definitely check it out if you're interested in using IRs.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

fireball vs uberschall by Angst Ridden Dreams on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Can't decide which on i like most.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Clean-ish song. by Angst Ridden Dreams on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


Sorry for the two posts, but this too. I just wrote it. It's really sloppy!! It's all one take.


----------



## painless6505

SammerX said:


> Hey all, thought I would link to ForTiorl's video on using impulse responses. He is using it with the X3 live for his video but it seems to be pretty much the same steps for use with my HD500. Definitely check it out if you're interested in using IRs.



this was awesome, just setup my hd500 with lecab2 within Cubase 5. Works awesome, not sure if I'll use cab sims within my pod ever again!


----------



## fps

When going into the front of an amp (front stack setting), I'm finding that my different presets don't necessary have the volume differences I want- my solo channel isn't loud enough. Does anyone else find this, and what can be done about it? Going directly with studio/direct selected into my recording system there doesn't seem to be a problem.


----------



## ArrowHead

Boost signal at the mixer in your pod chain.


----------



## meambobbo

fps, going into the front of your amp means you're going into its pre-amp which is likely introducing some compression, preventing the level differences in your patches from being as pronounced. Try setting the Drive/Gain control on your amp as low as possible. If there is none (as is common with clean channels), then try to LOWER the output level of the Pod across the board. The less hard you push your real amp, the less compression you SHOULD get. But it depends on the amp itself.

in general, running into the front of an amp isn't an ideal setup. Running into the effects loop return or using the 4 cable method is preferable.


----------



## MiPwnYew

I'm going a little insane with trying to finalize a tone. I create a tone using my HD500 into my KRK RP8's and get it sounding just about perfect, however when I listen to the same tone in my Sennheiser HD280 headphones it's completely different. I'm not sure which one to trust because when I tweak it on one, I always dislike it on the other 

I know the KRKs are a little exaggerated on bass so maybe thats part of it. Does anyone play through Yamaha HS80M's? Because I'm getting ready to sell my KRKs and attempt to get those, hopefully that will help


----------



## cyb

MiPwnYew said:


> I'm going a little insane with trying to finalize a tone. I create a tone using my HD500 into my KRK RP8's and get it sounding just about perfect, however when I listen to the same tone in my Sennheiser HD280 headphones it's completely different. I'm not sure which one to trust because when I tweak it on one, I always dislike it on the other
> 
> I know the KRKs are a little exaggerated on bass so maybe thats part of it. Does anyone play through Yamaha HS80M's? Because I'm getting ready to sell my KRKs and attempt to get those, hopefully that will help



I've had that problem before too, I think it's just the difference between headphones and monitors. I have made patches that would sound great on one and terrible on the other. it's just the nature of the beast, imo.


----------



## Sepultorture

i do all my tracking on headphones, so as not to piss off other, when i have time on the weekends during the day that's when i switch to monitors for mixing


----------



## meambobbo

Are you playing in a room that is acoustically treated to absorb all miss and highs? Otherwise they will bounce off the walls and interfere with the sound coming from your monitors. The headphones don't have this issue. Trust the headphones more but they should have more highs and less lows than you're actually going to hear through most speakers


----------



## MiPwnYew

meambobbo said:


> Are you playing in a room that is acoustically treated to absorb all miss and highs? Otherwise they will bounce off the walls and interfere with the sound coming from your monitors. The headphones don't have this issue. Trust the headphones more but they should have more highs and less lows than you're actually going to hear through most speakers



I think I finally have success! After messing around with my tone this morning for the 3rd day in a row and changing it up quite a bit, I think I've come to a happy medium. My room isn't treated because I was going to wait until I move into a new house later this year to do it. I knew that was affecting it, but I wasn't sure which one to trust more.

I spent more time dialing it in on my Sennheiser's and it came out good on my monitors too


----------



## Sepultorture

MiPwnYew said:


> I think I finally have success! After messing around with my tone this morning for the 3rd day in a row and changing it up quite a bit, I think I've come to a happy medium. My room isn't treated because I was going to wait until I move into a new house later this year to do it. I knew that was affecting it, but I wasn't sure which one to trust more.
> 
> I spent more time dialing it in on my Sennheiser's and it came out good on my monitors too



this is where i'm currenty at, the house we're currently in is small, and we need a bigger one for myself, the wife and my son, plus we plan on having atleast one more kid, other than that i am currently jamming my shit out in our bedroom with my headphones, would love to treat the room but it wouldn't make much sense seeing as it's our bedroom, that and my wife will kill me.

so i'll wait till i have a new house with more space and rooms so i can covet one room for treating and all things recording, mixing and mastering.


----------



## meambobbo

dude, just send her away on some BS spa weekend or something and throw some panel traps and rigid fiberglass in there, frame it, and cover it with some fancy looking frabric. when she gets back tell her yall won some kind of home redecorating sweepstakes and they redid yall's bedroom. she won't miss the 8" she loses off each wall if she doesn't know it's for you to rock harder. bass traps in the corners are so fung shway (yeah I know, but I don't think I'm supposed to know how to spell that) right now.


----------



## skeeballcore

Wow, this thread is long; without having to read the whole thing; can someone point me in the direction of the answer to this question:

Are any of the new HD models suitable for live use? Im currently playing a 5150 II and have a pedal setup; and an XT at home; but Id kind of like more options in one space

NotthatLNR;

Does the HD work live and cut through in a mix (using a power amp through Mesa OS 4x12 cab?


----------



## MF_Kitten

Works for me!


----------



## Brody

SammerX said:


> Hey all, thought I would link to ForTiorl's video on using impulse responses. He is using it with the X3 live for his video but it seems to be pretty much the same steps for use with my HD500. Definitely check it out if you're interested in using IRs.





This looks like it would rule, but for some reason I can't find the "level in" control on my computer's sound devices panel. Therefore, I can't get this to work properly! Is there any other way to get live reproduction with impulses like this? Or can anyone offer me some advice on my problem.


----------



## meambobbo

"Are any of the new HD models suitable for live use? Im currently playing a 5150 II and have a pedal setup; and an XT at home; but Id kind of like more options in one space"

There's 3 high gain amp models (5 if you count the JCM and the Elektrik). The Fireball and Treadplate sound distinctly like ENGL and a Rectifier. The Uberschall model can be dialed in all over the place. Just put a graphic EQ (Pod has an onboard effect of this type) in front and dial it in. All the models sound more djenty with a boost pedal in front. The Screamer and Classic Distortion models work great.

You can get something close to a 5150 II tone with the Uber model.

Honestly, I think the Mississippi Criminal (5150) model in the XT/X3 was on par with the new HD models, especially on the X3 which had a higher internal bit depth and sampling rate and better A/D D/A converters.

But if you just want to 4CM a Pod HD for additional models and effects, it'd be a great pickup. You gain some tones the 5150 definitely cannot pull off, and the effects are better than the XT/X3. You also have more freedom routing-wise with your signal chain. some of the effects leave a little to be desired, but nothing is unusably bad.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Meambobo came from the shadows; a wise man, vested in the ways of the Pod, and blessed all of Sevenstringer's too broke for an Axe-Fx with his knowledge, virtue, and good looks. (I assume)


----------



## Asrial

I'm in the current situation where I got two rather neat offers:
An HD500 for 441$ (come on, danish price from new is 700$ ) or an HD400 for 303$.
Is four times the preset bank memory, twice the loop length, dual tone processing and 1/4" aux in really worth 140$ in my case?
I'm mostly doing studio stuff, rarely playing out but it does happen. I already got a secondary soundcard for vocals, and I hardly see use for MIDI cables.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MiPwnYew

Does anyone use both 1/4 L and R jacks out to a single jack in a mixer using a one cable? My tone sounds noticeably thinner when I only use single channel out and I recently bought this Livewire STP-203 cable that has a single 1/4 TRS and two 1/4 TS








However, when I plug it in to both channels of the POD and into a single channel in my mixer it's extremely quiet unless I unplug one of the cables from the POD. I got it working fine using the single 1/4 end into the headphone jack of the POD and the two ends into a left and right channel of my mixer, but this isn't how I had it pictured in my mind lol

I thought that it would turn two mono channels into a stereo jack at the end, but it seems like it can only turn a stereo signal into two monos. Does anyone have any ideas? BTW, this cable says TIP on one mono plug, and RING on the mono plug. The package says "Send-return insert cable", but the guys at Guitar Center (I know) said that this would work how I planned.


----------



## meambobbo

asrial, i'm glad i got the 500 over the 400, despite not really using any of the features you pointed out. The big difference to me was that the 500 let's you use any configuration of effects you want, rather than one from a preset group of effects. For instance, in the 400, you can't make a patch with a compressor and distortion effect. Also, you can't use multiple EQ's. I like to use several EQ's because none of the EQ effects give you the amount of complete EQ control I want. Finally, the 400 (I think) cannot do dual amp tones, which I normally don't like, but since the onboard cab/mic sims seem a little lacking, i like to use dual amp tones just to use 2 different cab/mic combination with the same amp to get a thicker, less noisy, tone.


----------



## MiPwnYew

> Does anyone use both 1/4 L and R jacks out to a single jack in a mixer using a one cable? My tone sounds noticeably thinner when I only use single channel out and I recently bought this Livewire STP-203 cable that has a single 1/4 TRS and two 1/4 TS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, when I plug it in to both channels of the POD and into a single channel in my mixer it's extremely quiet unless I unplug one of the cables from the POD. I got it working fine using the single 1/4 end into the headphone jack of the POD and the two ends into a left and right channel of my mixer, but this isn't how I had it pictured in my mind lol
> 
> I thought that it would turn two mono channels into a stereo jack at the end, but it seems like it can only turn a stereo signal into two monos. Does anyone have any ideas? BTW, this cable says TIP on one mono plug, and RING on the mono plug. The package says "Send-return insert cable", but the guys at Guitar Center (I know) said that this would work how I planned.




I hate to bump this, but I'm hoping someone will have an idea and I'm pretty sure this will get lost since it's on the previous page now


----------



## meambobbo

if you are using a mono tone, it shouldn't matter whether you are running out from a single output or both. i'd start using mono cables - make sure you don't have an issue with your pod's hardware, your patch setup, or your mixer before determining if the stereo cable is the issue. If you are getting a difference try to see if the difference is in the cables or the mixer inputs.

so setup an easy mono patch in the pod - easiest is no amps or effects on and both mixer channels are panned center, or just use the tuner. connect pod out L - mixer input 1, pod out R - mixer input 2, mute channel 1 in the mixer, then mute channel 2 and unmute channel 1. make sure the tone is the same. if not, switch to pod out L - mixer input 2, pod out R - mixer input 2. if the tone is the same on both, it may have something to do with the mixer. if the results for each channel is reversed, there is some issue with the pod outputs or the cables. switch the cables. if the tone remains the same for each channel, it's something with the pod. if they reverse again, it's one of the cables.

as for your pod patch, the best i can tell you is to get a good grasp on how the inputs, routing, and mixer works, and to realize that if you only plug in to one of the Pod's analog outputs, the stereo signal is summed to mono, whereas if you plug in both left/right, you get the independent signals.

here's my write-up on the routing:
MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Guide - Setup

so I'd set input 1 to guitar, input 2 to same or guitar, use no amps or effects whatever, and place a single effect of some type on only one side of the path after the split to make them different, and pan the channels full left/right at the mixer. connect it like with both mono plugs in the pod and run it into a stereo input in your mixer, and check that you are getting both the left and right signals.

compare this against running two separate cables from the pod outputs to two mono inputs on the mixer. mute each one to make sure you're getting the independent signals from both.

barring there's no setup issue as i describe above, from what you described, i can only imagine the cable is not the appropriate one, or the mixer is different from usual, or that specific input for the mixer is jacked up.

don't trust guitar center employees to tell you what is or isn't right. they're all about the sale. if they didn't know, they likely would say it's the right one rather than say they didn't know. if anything bring it back and bring the pod and mixer with you and test some there.


----------



## Alekke

Can I/O options be set up among the presets or I must configure that every time I change the patch?
For example: I want to have one patch studio direct, and another live stack.


----------



## charles22880

with the fbvsb mk2 do you need to provide an extra exp pdl to control other parameters or just use the one provided considering its wah/vol function... its a total noob question i know


----------



## meambobbo

"Can I/O options be set up among the presets or I must configure that every time I change the patch?
For example: I want to have one patch studio direct, and another live stack."

No, these are global, but what I do is for my "live" tones I use "no cab" as my cab selection. In that case, the output modes (in most cases) don't have any difference in tone. So I leave my unit in Studio/Direct mode, but have "live" patches with "no cab". If I were to select a cab, I'd get cab/mic simulation, whereas if I were in another mode, I'd get "live-voiced cabs", which is a mild EQ effect. So if you want to use the live-voiced cabs live, you couldn't do what you want.


----------



## meambobbo

hey everyone - major update to my guide regarding cab/mic selection. I've found the Hiway 4x12 rules all other cabs. see the change log for details.

New and Improved Tone demo is coming along. Still shooting for end of this month. Got kind of set back by this Hiway discovery. Not sure how I overlooked it to begin with. Anyway, been retro-fitting all my tones to use it and have started recording clips.


----------



## warhead78

meambobbo said:


> hey everyone - major update to my guide regarding cab/mic selection. I've found the Hiway 4x12 rules all other cabs. see the change log for details.
> 
> New and Improved Tone demo is coming along. Still shooting for end of this month. Got kind of set back by this Hiway discovery. Not sure how I overlooked it to begin with. Anyway, been retro-fitting all my tones to use it and have started recording clips.



Gonna tinker with this tonight. Are you pairing the Hiway with another particular cab or mic?


----------



## meambobbo

on it's own it can sound a little thin. i usually use the hiway 4x12 with 57 off axis paired with the XXL with 57 off axis or 409 dyn. for that pairing i like to turn down the XXL amp a bit. so if Channel A uses the hiway and has amp volume at 50%, i'll set channel B to about 45%.

I like to kill or come close to killing the bass on the amp running into the Hiway. If you have the XXL with the 409 Dyn, you might like to leave a little bass in the Hiway.

I also like to use a parametric eq to remove some mids from the Hiway BEFORE the mixer, so it is only applied to the Hiway. The mids from the XXL sound ok, but the Hiway's are a little noisy and overwhelming. I usually set it freq 47%, Q 50%, gain 35-40%. Sometimes I'll also use the lows and highs here to remove bass and add highs, but not too much.

When I was using the Tread V-30 paried with the XXL, I found it essential to experiment with different EQ settings for both amps to figure out which one gave the best bass, mids, treble, and presence, as well as if they complemented each other or interfered with each other. I find the Hiway and XXL are much more compatible, but it's still worth exploring. If you're using two cabs, you're already using two amps and taking the DSP hit - might as well maximize your pleasure and vary the EQ's to optimize the tone.

if I use the Hiway + 57 on axis, I still use the same XXL cab and mics, but I generally set both amps to the same volume. there's also less EQ work to do.

If I have to use the Hiway by itself, like for my EVH and Rhodes patches which use a lot of effects, I like to boost the bass. It doesn't sound as good as using the XXL, but it's not super noticeable. It works best for 80's style tones that don't use a lot of bass, not modern metalcore, etc. in which case, the XXL is essential. Just make sure when you boost the bass, you do so in an EQ effect if you're using an amp that has its power section close to clipping, or it will just make your tone muddy instead of giving you the intended bass boost.


----------



## osmosis2259

When you guys record rhythm guitars with distortion, do you just record two tracks and pan them left and right? 

My friend was telling me to also record two other tracks with VERY LITTLE distortion and pan them left and right too so it can have a more full sound.

Thoughts and recommendations? 

Here is a guitar track that I recorded the other day with the POD. I just used distortion and panned them left and right.
Red - Feed the Machine guitar track played by Burak Ozmucur by Burak Ozmucur on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## meambobbo

as soon as you start overlapping guitars you're going to get some phasing, but that's not necessarily bad.

i've heard of mixing a cleaner tone with a distorted one to give the tone some more body and attack. never really got into it, but if you do go that way, make sure you don't use a completely clean sound - you want it to still be compressed to the point of breaking up, or it will stand out too much compared to the distorted guitars.

i've quad tracked fully distorted guitars before. basically just 2 tracks full left and full right, but each set would have one at full volume and another at basically half volume. you couldn't hear a whole lot of phasing but it did thicken the tone some.

the biggest thing to me is the amount of effort you want to spend. if you have excellent rhythm and can quad track fairly quickly, it might pay off. if it takes more effort, double tracking should be fine.

your recorded tone sounds good to me, but it always sounds a bit off when you don't hear it in a full mix. it does seem quite compressed to me, and could benefit from adding relatively clean tracks as suggested, as long as you don't make those tracks so loud they beat up the mix.


----------



## osmosis2259

meambobbo said:


> as soon as you start overlapping guitars you're going to get some phasing, but that's not necessarily bad.
> 
> i've heard of mixing a cleaner tone with a distorted one to give the tone some more body and attack. never really got into it, but if you do go that way, make sure you don't use a completely clean sound - you want it to still be compressed to the point of breaking up, or it will stand out too much compared to the distorted guitars.
> 
> i've quad tracked fully distorted guitars before. basically just 2 tracks full left and full right, but each set would have one at full volume and another at basically half volume. you couldn't hear a whole lot of phasing but it did thicken the tone some.
> 
> the biggest thing to me is the amount of effort you want to spend. if you have excellent rhythm and can quad track fairly quickly, it might pay off. if it takes more effort, double tracking should be fine.
> 
> your recorded tone sounds good to me, but it always sounds a bit off when you don't hear it in a full mix. it does seem quite compressed to me, and could benefit from adding relatively clean tracks as suggested, as long as you don't make those tracks so loud they beat up the mix.



Thanks for your quick reply. I def. agree that the tone I have is quite compressed. I'll give all your suggestions a try!


----------



## Alekke

...

edit: I found what I was looking for but can't delete this post ... sorry


----------



## GXPO

Hey guys, quick question..

Do you tend to connect your POD to the Power amp in / Monitors using a standard 1/4" instrument cable or with a speaker cable?

Getting some awful sounds from the POD and have checked most other area's...


----------



## Shask

GXPO said:


> Hey guys, quick question..
> 
> Do you tend to connect your POD to the Power amp in / Monitors using a standard 1/4" instrument cable or with a speaker cable?
> 
> Getting some awful sounds from the POD and have checked most other area's...


You should use a standard guitar cable. Speaker cable is only for in between poweramp and speaker...


----------



## meambobbo

not sure what the "awful sounds" are you're getting, but i wrote this to help with such:
MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Guide - TroubleShooting


----------



## mlancaster1

Ok so I was going to trade in my pod hd desktop and upgrade to the pro for the extra features. I was thinking of hooking it up to an apogee duet but was wondering by doing this can I double track guitar by doing one take? I assumed since the apogee has 2 line inputs that it was maybe possible, but anyways sorry if its a dumb question. That is mostly why I want to switch to the rack that and maybe from time to time live, and convenience instead of hauling my 6505 and mesa.


----------



## torqueofficial

Hey I'm sure this a pretty stupid question, but can anybody clearly (even more than this  ARTICLE  ) explain me how to hook up my Pod HD Pro to my Peavey 6505+ 112?











Also, what type of cables am I going to need?
Diego.


----------



## traditional

Mono Unbalanced Output of Pod HD ----> Return of 6505 with a normal, guitar cable.


----------



## xCaptainx

Yup what he said. Just make sure to turn your HD master volume down - by going into effects return you bypass your amps preamp and go straight into your poweramp. You bypass your amps volume and it's all controlled on your pod. 

I did this with my HD500 and a 5150 backline at a gig once, I had my HD500 master volume on full. Nearly split my eardrums in half haha.


----------



## Nonservium

Any word on when the 2.0 firmware is going to hit?


----------



## Pchink

meambobbo said:


> not sure what the "awful sounds" are you're getting, but i wrote this to help with such:
> MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Guide - TroubleShooting



Dude, your site has become my bible since I've got my pod HD, thank you so much!


----------



## torqueofficial

traditional said:


> Mono Unbalanced Output of Pod HD ----> Return of 6505 with a normal, guitar cable.



Hey thanks for the quick response bro, but the Pod has two balanced out L-R, and there is only one return in my Peavey 6505+ 112, how would that be done?
Diego.


----------



## ArrowHead

torqueofficial said:


> Hey thanks for the quick response bro, but the Pod has two balanced out L-R, and there is only one return in my Peavey 6505+ 112, how would that be done?
> Diego.




mono - don't use both outputs. Set mixer to center on your patches, and run the left/mono output to your peavey. (or right/mono, either/or)


----------



## meambobbo

that's UNbalanced, my friend. the unbalanced outputs sum to mono if you only plug a cable into one of them. The balanced XLR outputs don't sum to mono with only one cable plugged in.


----------



## ArrowHead

nevermind, I misunderstood who you were speaking to.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

New riffs, new tone by Angst Ridden Dreams on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Pre recording tone. I just turned gain down though.


----------



## torqueofficial

Would this method work if I want use both the 6505+ and some patches from the Pod HD Pro. My idea is to use the 6505+ and a Tubescreamer for rhythms, and then switch to the Pod HD Pro for leads and ambient tones.


----------



## metal_sam14

This thread over at line 6 might help you out, you sound like you are after the 4 cable method of hooking it up, have a bit of a read and see what you think:
Community: 4 cable method ???


----------



## Augminished

^ That's what I said to him in a different thread. It will work best for what you are wanting to do.


----------



## evilmnky204

I'm playing a show on April 26th, and I'd like to ideally play with my Pod HD 500, because I don't really have any other amp besides a small practice amp. I could try to borrow an amp, but I really do quite like the tones/effects I've gotten on my Pod HD. I believe I can plug directly into the PA system at the actual show? 

What is everyone's general consensus on plugging a POD HD 500 directly into a PA system. If it is definitely worth it, which exact cables would I need? I'm guessing I'd need 1/4" for both unbalanced outputs (L/R) and that would go directly into the PA? I'm not entirely sure about any of this, sorry if I don't seem to know much.


----------



## meambobbo

Major update to my guide:
Major update to dual cab section. I have discovered two things - first that the reason many dual cab/mic combinations don't sound good is because they are slightly out of phase creating comb filtering, which takes a huge toll on the high end of the tone, making it full of dead spots.

But even better, I have discovered a way to correct the phase by using EQ effects. Even with completely neutral settings, as long as they're turned on, they introduce a slight delay to the tone. Applied behind one of the amp/cabs before the mixer, you can time-smudge the tone enough to correct the phasing. The tone becomes brighter, richer, and fuller.

The 2.0 update hasn't dropped yet, but I hope that the mic pre-amp's phase parameter can do the same thing with more accuracy and be placed anywhere in the signal chain. That would be a better solution.

However, I can't state how much of a difference this makes to dual amp tones. I am now retro-fitting all my patches with this technique. Was shooting for this weekend to release the new tone demo, but now I may push it back a week. If Line 6 can do it, so can I ;-).


----------



## mcleanab

Thread lurker...

I emailed Line 6 about the possibility of separating their amp models from their cab models so if one wanted to run a high end preamp in the HD Pro, you could... never got a response...

For those who know the ends and outs of this unit, is that something that could be done in a firmware upgrade on their end?


----------



## Webmaestro

meambobbo said:


> Major update to my guide:
> Major update to dual cab section. I have discovered two things - first that the reason many dual cab/mic combinations don't sound good is because they are slightly out of phase creating comb filtering, which takes a huge toll on the high end of the tone, making it full of dead spots.
> 
> But even better, I have discovered a way to correct the phase by using EQ effects. Even with completely neutral settings, as long as they're turned on, they introduce a slight delay to the tone. Applied behind one of the amp/cabs before the mixer, you can time-smudge the tone enough to correct the phasing. The tone becomes brighter, richer, and fuller.
> 
> The 2.0 update hasn't dropped yet, but I hope that the mic pre-amp's phase parameter can do the same thing with more accuracy and be placed anywhere in the signal chain. That would be a better solution.
> 
> However, I can't state how much of a difference this makes to dual amp tones. I am now retro-fitting all my patches with this technique. Was shooting for this weekend to release the new tone demo, but now I may push it back a week. If Line 6 can do it, so can I ;-).



Awesome. Will go take a look. I just discovered your guide yesterday, and lemme tell ya, in just a short time it's been a huge help in learning to dial-in my POD HD Pro (which just arrived this week). You've put a helluva lot of time into that, and I appreciate it.


----------



## brector

evilmnky204 said:


> What is everyone's general consensus on plugging a POD HD 500 directly into a PA system. If it is definitely worth it, which exact cables would I need? I'm guessing I'd need 1/4" for both unbalanced outputs (L/R) and that would go directly into the PA? I'm not entirely sure about any of this, sorry if I don't seem to know much.



I haven't played live with mine so I can't answer that question (though consensus is it works fine). But to plug into the house PA, you just need an XLR/mic cable. I run my pod straight into a powered monitor with an XLR cable for FRFR setup at home

-Brian


----------



## getaway_fromme

brector said:


> I haven't played live with mine so I can't answer that question (though consensus is it works fine). But to plug into the house PA, you just need an XLR/mic cable. I run my pod straight into a powered monitor with an XLR cable for FRFR setup at home
> 
> -Brian



Don't you need a DI box to run any modeler straight into a PA? I know its not needed for an FRFR, but I've heard you do need a DI for some reason....


----------



## brector

getaway_fromme said:


> Don't you need a DI box to run any modeler straight into a PA? I know its not needed for an FRFR, but I've heard you do need a DI for some reason....



Crap, I don't know. My manual says you can run it right into a mixer/recording device, but I have never connected it to a PA

Edit: just asked a friend and he said he has done it many times. He said something about using a DI box if the place had ground loop/electrical issues

-Brian


----------



## getaway_fromme

brector said:


> Crap, I don't know. My manual says you can run it right into a mixer/recording device, but I have never connected it to a PA
> 
> -Brian



I'm going to email them now about this. Seems kind of important, I've heard too many different answers to this. Maybe Guru meambobo will chime in!


----------



## meambobbo

A DI box typically has a level control and outputs a balanced signal. It's main purpose is that guitar connections need or want a hi-Z connection, which a mixer or your audio interface may or may not provide. Also with a balanced cable, you can run longer lengths of wire and worry less about interference.

The Pod HD Pro's dry out output an UNBALANCED signal that the Quick Start guide says is a tap of the input connection. I don't think it's anything more than a Y cable, but it may have some kind of buffer so that the impedance is lowered.

I don't know anyone that's tried it, but I would have to imagine a DI box works better. The passive ones aren't very expensive, but they likely do not have a level control, at least not one that will let you boost the signal. Still better than a Y cable.

However, many audio interfaces are designed with the guitarist in mind and provide 1/4" unbalanced inputs with high impedance. A Y cable might work fine, as well as the Pod HD Pro's dry out.

The big question I have is that if you Y cable your output, is that going to screw with the impedance? I would imagine that it would be fine, otherwise there's potentially a huge flaw in the Pod HD Pro implementation.

...

Another thing you can do with ANY of the Pod HD's is to put all your amp models, effects, etc on one side of the signal path and pan it hard one way in the Mixer. pan the other channel hard the other way. Now you have a buffered raw guitar on one side and the processed guitar in the other side. Running the output of this to a mixer or DAW is roughly the same as using a DI box. The big difference is that you have an A/D-D/A conversion, which may have a slight impact on tone quality. I don't think most would be able to hear it.

Another way to do that is to place the FX loop effect as the first thing in your chain and set it's mix to 0%. Now your FX loop send is outputting the raw guitar signal, while your main outs are outputting the processed signal(s).


----------



## meambobbo

and yes - having your guitar hooked up to two different electric devices on the same circuit can potentially make you vulnerable to a ground loop.


----------



## brector

Thanks meambobbo!!!

-Brian


----------



## Mourningson

OKKKKK so I'm having a problem with my rack gear. I have a pod hd pro and i get no response when i plug into to it. I tried playing it thru an amp and ass soon as i finally download and install all these !%$#ing files ill will have Abelton and superior drummer. i have one of those cheaper audio interfaces and i was wondering the following things:

Whats the best way to use a pod hd pro live? (thru fx loop/ thru guitar input on pod)

is there a way for me to be able to just sit down and play with my laptop, studio monitors, the pod, and and my guitar a play? how?

WHY IS THE POD NOT RECEIVING SIGNAL RESPONCE? troubleshoot?

Thanks


----------



## getaway_fromme

^ Try a different guitar cable to see if you're getting any signal, for starters. And for playing live, you can run a mono preamp signals (no cab sim) through the fx loop if you want to still use an amp head. You can also get a stereo power amp and run that into a cab, get some FRFR speakers, or run it straight into front of house, or a combo of any of the above. You have tons of options. I suggest trying whichever you get to sound the best and not rely on what other people tell you sounds best to them. Trial and error my friend.

I'm not quite sure about the laptop, but you can plug your pod and laptop straight into your interface, then to the monitors and jam that way


----------



## ArrowHead

Mourningson said:


> I tried playing it thru an amp and ass



I think I found your issue. I don't think the POD is compatible with ass.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams




----------



## Alekke

I have problem with recording through Thredaplate model. It farts! 
It's like it is overloaded or battery is dead on emg, but I play passives.

Here, this is Thread plate clip
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/20002604/mesa.mp3

and this is same setting with ENGL which sounds normal. It doesn't fart.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/20002604/engl.mp3

I was trying to do the dual amp thing with 100% L/R.
Is it maybe because DSP is practically full? It doesn let me to put any more effects.


----------



## Alekke

OK, after some time of tweaking, here is my POD HD Pro sound check
http://youtu.be/3n3unoH80WY


----------



## Brody

Alekke said:


> I have problem with recording through Thredaplate model. It farts!
> It's like it is overloaded or battery is dead on emg, but I play passives.
> 
> Here, this is Thread plate clip
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/20002604/mesa.mp3
> 
> and this is same setting with ENGL which sounds normal. It doesn't fart.
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/20002604/engl.mp3
> 
> I was trying to do the dual amp thing with 100% L/R.
> Is it maybe because DSP is practically full? It doesn let me to put any more effects.




I really REALLY like that Powerball tone that you're getting! Sounds similar to the Ola Englund patch that I got from his site, but honestly I think yours is a bit better. Whats your chain look like on that patch?


----------



## Aftermath1

Do you guys recommend the Pod HD Pro? Thinking of getting one but all the samples I've heard sound somewhat fuzzy, not sure if I'm just expecting too much as I'm coming from a tube amp.


----------



## getaway_fromme

Alekke said:


> I have problem with recording through Thredaplate model. It farts!
> It's like it is overloaded or battery is dead on emg, but I play passives.
> 
> Here, this is Thread plate clip
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/20002604/mesa.mp3
> 
> and this is same setting with ENGL which sounds normal. It doesn't fart.
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/20002604/engl.mp3
> 
> I was trying to do the dual amp thing with 100% L/R.
> Is it maybe because DSP is practically full? It doesn let me to put any more effects.



Dude I think the TREADplate sounds better than the engl. in a mix it would probably sound thicker. Personal preference though. What cab are you using?


----------



## getaway_fromme

Aftermath1 said:


> Do you guys recommend the Pod HD Pro? Thinking of getting one but all the samples I've heard sound somewhat fuzzy, not sure if I'm just expecting too much as I'm coming from a tube amp.



Blame it on user error. It does not sound fizzy inherently. Some people just don't know how to dial in a tone properly. And it takes a little time to learn what sounds best, just like with any piece of gear. I totally recommend it, personally.


----------



## Webmaestro

Aftermath1 said:


> Do you guys recommend the Pod HD Pro? Thinking of getting one but all the samples I've heard sound somewhat fuzzy, not sure if I'm just expecting too much as I'm coming from a tube amp.



I've had mine for about a week now and... for $700... let's just say I'm extremely happy. I chose the HD Pro over the Rocktron Prophecy II, and don't regret it. The value for the money is great. Obviously, if you've got $2400 to drop, the Axe-fx II is pretty much the ultimate, and I'd recommend that instead.

One thing to note though, the out-of-the box "metal" presets on the HD Pro are poo, so don't expect to be blown away the first time you power it up. You really do need to spend time experimenting and creating good sounds, and there are a ton of parameters you can mess with.

If you get the HD PRO, I'd highly recommend reading through meambobbo's write-ups. I'm still working my way through them, but they've helped me a lot.

If you don't feel like spending a ton of time tweaking up-front, then go to Line 6's Customtone library and download sounds that other people have posted. Some of them are poo as well, but many are better than the out-of-the box tones.

The sounds you get from any FX unit are only as good as the time you spend creating them.

Just my 2-cents.


----------



## Aftermath1

Yeah, I also figured it may be down to Youtube quality etc. I've got a 6505 and G-major 2 just thinking of making the rig abit smaller.

^ Thanks alot. I am kind of also still considering the axe fx but at more than half the price it's hard to justify it based on my needs.


----------



## Alekke

getaway_fromme said:


> Dude I think the TREADplate sounds better than the engl. in a mix it would probably sound thicker. Personal preference though. What cab are you using?



oh yeah, treadplate, sorry...treadplate was my second choice but then I realized it "farts". I don't know, but it bothers me so much I can't play, so I went back to Fireball model.
I'm using default cab in both cases but always 87 condenser mic.



Brody said:


> I really REALLY like that Powerball tone that you're getting! Sounds similar to the Ola Englund patch that I got from his site, but honestly I think yours is a bit better. Whats your chain look like on that patch?




The patch form the video? Noise gate - Screamer - Fireball, and then it goes dual channel hard L/R. One channel ... a fuck, wait I'll upload it 






I tried Ola's patch also but it didn't work for me.


----------



## Watty

Alekke said:


> I tried Ola's patch also but it didn't work for me.



Same here, I thought it sounded really...well, bad. Nothing like his video of it, but then again different set ups are different.


----------



## ViolaceousVerdance

Variant said:


> I'm not actually planning on getting one as I've gone all in-box (giggity)... but if a Line 6 developer is trolling around here: Get your shit together and roll out some real demos of the thing that actually _*mean*_ something to the average buyer. Ditch the Variax, and get a generic Strat for the clean / bluesy sound, and an L.P. or something similar with hot pups for the heavy/rock sounds. Get someone who knows how to dial the tones in with respect to the style being demoed, get them the context of a mix, and have a little option on the applet for the listener to solo the tones out. This is your flagship product here, guys.



Well said, dude. I'm with ye on that one. Ola got the hd pro sounding pretty good for metals.


----------



## Alekke

watsonb2 said:


> Same here, I thought it sounded really...well, bad. Nothing like his video of it, but then again different set ups are different.



I just think most of his sound is in post production.


As for the recommendations, I think POD HD is a good buy because of all the things you can do with your signal chain, but for hi-gain stuff it lacks the openness, size and air you get from real amp. It can be a good thing in some applications, for example modern, math, progressive stuff (aka "djent") but on the other hand, why did I decide to reduce my 10H all tube-analog 50Kg rack? Because in many cases there is not enough room on stage and in the car and crowd is too drunk to hear the difference anyway  ...and I'm comfortable with the new digital sound so it works for me.


----------



## Alekke

Back from rehearsal.
I'm having difficulties finding THE sound with POD HD Pro thru my tube poweramp and cab.

I want to have same (or better) sound as on my computer at home but I just can't reach it.

Does anyone have some suggestions?

Is it unnatural to use cab modulation and still go through real poweramp and cab? Has anyone done it before?


----------



## MF_Kitten

Alekke said:


> Back from rehearsal.
> I'm having difficulties finding THE sound with POD HD Pro thru my tube poweramp and cab.
> 
> I want to have same (or better) sound as on my computer at home but I just can't reach it.
> 
> Does anyone have some suggestions?
> 
> Is it unnatural to use cab modulation and still go through real poweramp and cab? Has anyone done it before?



i would never use cab modelling together with a real cab.

1: adjust the input impendance to your liking. I'm guessing you'll want one of the two highest settings. You do this in the system settings.

2: turn SAG down a bit (or off if you want your sound super rigid), master down a bit, and then bias towards the left or right depending on taste. Maybe the bias excursion a bit towards the left.

3: If you have your impendance set really high, you won't need as much gain or boosting EQ stuff.


----------



## getaway_fromme

Hey Guys. I've been trying to tweak my rhythm presets. Let me know what you think?

It's the Electrik on one side and the Treadplate on the other.
http://soundcloud.com/chrisevans-3/pod-hd-bean-test-12k


----------



## spawnofthesith

So I just ordered a Pod HD500. I'll be moving into an apartment this summer and thus no longer able to jam the fryette half stack daily anymore (gonna have to keep that for band practice/gigs). But I'm excited. Clips I've heard sound great, and I know the FX are gonna be great (used to have an m9 then an m5). and there's a nice wealth of info to poor over in this thread.


----------



## MobiusR

So much for that update XD


----------



## meambobbo

chris, that clip sounds ridiculous, in a good way.

everyone else, i'm going to release my new patches tonight or tomorrow. i think everyone will be happy - i cover the early 80's to current day artists, from hard rock to shred to metalcore to prog, and some originals...and clean tones.


----------



## Webmaestro

Alekke said:


> Back from rehearsal.
> I'm having difficulties finding THE sound with POD HD Pro thru my tube poweramp and cab.
> 
> I want to have same (or better) sound as on my computer at home but I just can't reach it.
> 
> Does anyone have some suggestions?
> 
> Is it unnatural to use cab modulation and still go through real poweramp and cab? Has anyone done it before?



Normally, you wouldn't use amp/cab simulators with real amps/cabs. That's the whole reason they exist really: for times when you play through a real rig. No reason you can't experiment, but the sound won't be optimal.

I've always had to have completely different patches for live/amped vs. line/headphones... and have to devote equal and separate time to dialing-in both. My live setups never use amp/cab simulators.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Aw yeah, new tones from Meambobo


----------



## getaway_fromme

meambobbo said:


> chris, that clip sounds ridiculous, in a good way.
> 
> everyone else, i'm going to release my new patches tonight or tomorrow. i think everyone will be happy - i cover the early 80's to current day artists, from hard rock to shred to metalcore to prog, and some originals...and clean tones.



You're a beast man, thank you. You definitely helped me find some good sounds in there. Looking forward to your presets!


----------



## Alekke

MF_Kitten said:


> i would never use cab modelling together with a real cab.
> 
> 1: adjust the input impendance to your liking. I'm guessing you'll want one of the two highest settings. You do this in the system settings.
> 
> 2: turn SAG down a bit (or off if you want your sound super rigid), master down a bit, and then bias towards the left or right depending on taste. Maybe the bias excursion a bit towards the left.
> 
> 3: If you have your impendance set really high, you won't need as much gain or boosting EQ stuff.



Of course, those are kinda basics and are not enough for tweaking the live sound. I think live stack require some major, and I mean major equalisation to get near the studio direct sound.
Thats way I was asking bout using cab models, cause the are just a fancy equaliser, am I right?
But, I'll first do my best without the cab models then I'll see.




Webmaestro said:


> Normally, you wouldn't use amp/cab simulators with real amps/cabs. That's the whole reason they exist really: for times when you play through a real rig. No reason you can't experiment, but the sound won't be optimal.
> 
> I've always had to have completely different patches for live/amped vs. line/headphones... and have to devote equal and separate time to dialing-in both. My live setups never use amp/cab simulators.




Do you have some presets that I can start with?


----------



## JacobShredder

So..someone enlighten me on how the Pod HD series compares to the Pod Farm Platinum? I have a UX2, but I get crappy high-gain tones from Pod Farm...the HD series any better?

/didn't wanna read 75 pages.


----------



## osmosis2259

getaway_fromme said:


> Hey Guys. I've been trying to tweak my rhythm presets. Let me know what you think?
> 
> It's the Electrik on one side and the Treadplate on the other.
> Pod HD Bean test - 12k by Chris Evans 4 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



dude this was amazing


----------



## meambobbo

my new patches are up



MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Demo



Clips and Setting Pics coming soon.



I'll try to get them on customtone soon as well.


----------



## demonlord78

Posted a clip using my POD HD Pro. Signal Chain is ESP Ltd M-1000 --> POD HD Pro --> USB to PC --> Sonar HSXL. Drums are EZD DFH. 

Track 7 (No Vocals) by Erik McLellan on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Gabe_LTD

kake said:


> You can download my Dual Groove patch from the custom tone page now:
> Line 6 :: Custom Tone



Im sooo downloading these Patches...


----------



## Webmaestro

Alekke said:


> Do you have some presets that I can start with?



I don't, unfortunately. I just got my POD HD too--and I've only had it a little over a week now. Also, I don't have any plans to play live for the forseeable future (plus I live in a small apt.), so the sounds I'm working on are all for line-level/headphones/recording (which means, of course, cab/mic sims).


----------



## meambobbo

ok, my patches are on custom tone now:
http://line6.com/customtone/profile/meambobbo/


----------



## thewolf49

Hey guys, quick question. I'm looking at getting the HD bean or the HD500....I'm just going to be jamming in my office at home, so don't need much. BUT, does the bean let you bypass the cab simulation so you can apply impulses like the HD500 does? Can you bypass the cab sims with the Pro?

Are the amp models, etc the same between the two?


----------



## meambobbo

i believe the only real differences are there is no variax input or effects loop.


----------



## thewolf49

Hmm, I had heard you can't bypass the cab simulations to use your own impulses in the Pro like you can the HD500


----------



## Rev2010

I have the HD bean and yes, you can turn off the cab sim.


Rev.


----------



## thewolf49

Anyone with a HD pro that can weigh in here?


----------



## meambobbo

i'm sure you can also disable cabs in the pro. i don't think you can for the 300/400 though, but you can change them from full cab/mic simulation to "live-voiced cabs" which are a mild EQ effect to make whatever cab you're using sound more like the one you selected.


----------



## thewolf49

Ok thanks. I'm thinking of getting the pro so I don't have to get an interface too...can just use the pro as my soundcard for my monitors


----------



## meambobbo

Firmware 2.02 has been released:

*Whats New?* POD HD500 2.02 includes two brand-new HD guitar amp models, the worlds first HD bass amp model (with eight mic model choices) and a new vintage-voiced mic preamp model. 

*Plexi Lead NRM and Plexi Lead BRT HD Guitar Amp Models*
Stunning new HD guitar amp models based on* the Normal and Bright inputs of the legendary Marshall® Plexi 1959 Super Lead 100-watt head.
*Flip Top HD Bass Amp Model*
Based on* the Ampeg® B-15NF Portaflex®, one of the most popular studio bass amps of all time.
*Eight New Mic Choices for the Flip Top Cab Model*
Get your ideal bass tone from the new Flip Top HD bass model with eight mic choices based on*:
Shure® SM57
Sennheiser® 421
AKG® D12
AKG® D112
EV® RE20
Shure® SM7B
Heil® PR40
Neumann® U47
 
*Vintage HD Mic Preamp Model*
A vintage-voiced tube mic preamp based on* the Requisite® Y7. Place this model at any point in the signal chain to give incredible warmth to vocal sounds and guitar and bass tones. Its controls include:
Gain: Input Gain
HPF: Provides a High-Pass Filter with a range of 20Hz-500Hz
LPF: Provides a Low-Pass Filter with a range of 5kHz-20kHz
Phase: 0 or 180 degree out of phase (useful when used within parallel signal paths)
Output: Output Level
 
*Cabinet Model Deep Edit Parameters*
These parameters offer more control over the response of the POD HD cab models, allowing more customization than ever. Each cabinet model includes the following controls:
Low Cut: Provides a gentle High-Pass Filter with a range of 20Hz-500Hz
Res Level: Controls the cabinets overall Resonance Level
Thump: Controls the cabinets Low Frequency Resonance Level
Decay: Controls the cabinets Resonance over time
 
 _*Note:* Thump and Decay controls are affected by the Resonance Level control. When Res Level is at lower settings these inter-related controls will have minimal effect._ 

This update also includes a variety of new features and enhancements that make a POD HD500, James Tyler Variax, and DT25 or DT50 guitar amplifier dream rig even more powerful and easy to use. 

*Variax Knobs as Controllers*
Variax Tone and Volume knobs can act like expression pedals, controlling different aspects of your tone such as delay time, amp drive, etc. Controllers are capable of driving up to 50+ POD HD parameters simultaneously, making it possible to morph between sounds with a single guitar knob.
*James Tyler Variax Local Control Options*
To provide smooth, intuitive transitions between the modeled and magnetic pickups, you can choose whether the Volume, Tone and Pickup Selector switch will control both the model and magnetic pickups simultaneously, or lock the model and affect only the magnetic pickups. For example, when using both acoustic and electric tones, you can lock the acoustic model controls so that tweaking knobs and switching pickups when playing the electric sound wont affect the sound of the acoustic. Locking Volume and Tone controls can also be useful when using Variax knobs as Controllers.
 _*Note:* Locking the Variax Volume knob will affect both Magnetic and Model while locking the Variax Tone knob will only affect Models._ 

*Variax Control Mode (Global/Preset)*
Choose whether you want to assign Variax guitar models and Local Control settings globally, or on a per-preset basis. Alternately, you can get complete manual control by selecting:
Variax Control: Global
Local Control: Unlocked (JTV only)
Model: Dont Force.
 
*Refined James Tyler Variax Integration*
The new input selections Variax and Variax Mags allow you to assign any configuration of magnetic pickups and Variax models per POD HD preset. 

Mag/Model selection is now recalled per preset, allowing you to pick up exactly where you left off  no need to manually enable/disable models or program preset-driven input changes.
*POD HD/James Tyler Variax Custom Tuning Creation*
Now you can create custom Variax tunings for any or all of your POD HD presets. Save and recall them per preset  and get up to 512 unique custom guitar tunings with instant footswitch control.
 *Bug Fixes* 

Limited resolution for Pitch Glide Min/Max Settings in Controller Assign page  Fixed


----------



## Webmaestro

Wow... new tones from meambobbo AND a Firmware update from Line 6!?

It's like Christmas in April


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Line6, you continue to do things correctly, and i strongly approve. The HD is probably Line 6's greatest thing in my opinion, next to the wireless cables.


----------



## MF_Kitten

FINALLY! 

I wish they would just do a damn 5150 already, and they really should bring back the old EQ types. Or at least make one awesome one instead of a bunch of half-decent ones.


----------



## rg7420

Will this update effect the way your tones sound?


----------



## getaway_fromme

rg7420 said:


> Will this update effect the way your tones sound?



I guess we'll find out soon enough!


----------



## ibanezcollector

rg7420 said:


> Will this update effect the way your tones sound?



yes it will, you got new tweaks to full around with on the cabinets. they are set at 50 stock.


----------



## meambobbo

i haven't noticed any changes to the tones using the default cab DEP settings, but I haven't gone in-depth yet.

i can say the Plexi rocks. it NAILS the Plexi tone. I've switched from the J-800 to the bright Plexi on my Rhoads, Slash, and EVH tones and they sound VERY close to the actual recordings I based my patches on now. It's scary.

The cab DEP's are what was absolutely missing. You can dial in or out the resonance so you get that pushed cab sound or keep it super tight and clean, and you can clean up the low-end without needing to use multiple EQ effects.

I haven't gotten to the mic pre yet, but I'm sure the phase parameter is going to be perfect for phase correcting my dual cab tones, as well as reducing my need for the number of EQ's I use.

this is a great update. everything is very easy to use. i think i'll have all my patches re-tweaked in a week or two.


----------



## Shask

The cab DEPs definitely make a HUGE difference. I have been asking for these since the Axe-FX has them, but I figured they would never be added since I didn't see a lot of others mention it. Awesome improvement.

Now we just need more metal amps and a full 5 band parametric EQ. Then I think the unit will be complete


----------



## ibanezcollector

someone care to describe how to use the new cab settings?

I understand the resonance, thump im assuming will add some low end? and decay how would this work into the equation.

Thanks from your friendly SS.org dumb ass


----------



## meambobbo

i'll take a stab at the cab DEP's...

the low pass only allows you to set the frequency, not the curve of the roll off. but it works as you'd expect - you set it from 20 HZ to 500 HZ.

the resonance is similar to master for the amp DEP's - how high you set it affects how much the other parameters actually work. to me this sounds basically like you're pushing the cab so it gets to that point where it it starts making the tone a little chunkier and thicker.

thump basically means the amount of low-end resonance, which makes the cab really boomy.

decay i'm not 100% sure about but I assume it's similar to a short reverb. i assume it's supposed to simulate how quickly the resonant energy in the speakers takes to be dissipated.

the way I've been using them thus far is to find the right resonance first - you can hear the warmth of the tone thicken or thin when you adjust. once i've found that spot, i'll set the thump to get the right amount of chunky low end response, enough to keep the bottom end in there but not boomy. then i'll start turning up the high pass frequency depending on the tone i'm trying to dial in. once everything's in the ballpark, i'll see if slight adjustments on any of them improve the tone. they're all inter-related, so it's not possible to do one than the next than the next without having to go back and adjust, but i find resonance you can adjust well straight up, while you have to spend more time figuring out whether thump or the high pass helps the most to tame the bass.


----------



## meambobbo

the point i was trying to make it to imagine a speaker being pushed hard. given the right kind of cab or room, it might get boomy or it might get nice and warm. resonance seems to be the amount of that pushed tone, whereas thump dials in how warm vs. boomy it is.


----------



## Alekke

Damn! I just took my HD Pro to the rehearsal room and put it in the rack case, now I must take it back home already...or maybe not yet!

Are Cabinet Model Deep Edit Parameters applicable for live cabinets also?


----------



## meambobbo

I have updated my patches for Rhoads, Slash, and EVH to use the new Plexi model and cab DEP's.

The cab DEP's do not apply to live cabs.


----------



## jjcor

Need some help please!Im running the HD500 4 cable method through the fx loop in the engl with the engl's noise gate on. But Im having trouble with the gate cutting off my signal when I roll my volume pedal back. If I bypass it, its noisy as shit! Should I get a Boss NS-2? If so how would I run it with the 4 cm, to where it doesnt cut off my delays and cut off my guitar signal when I roll back the volume. HELP PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## meambobbo

for 4CM you should be running first into the Pod. The simplest solution would be to use the Hard Gate on the Pod as the first thing in your chain instead of the ENGL's noise gate.

Next up you could either tweak the ENGL's gate parameters or the FX loop send level on the Pod.


----------



## jjcor

Yea I tried to put a fx block in the chain and anything after the fx block wouldnt come through. Like delays and reverbs. I thought thats where you were supposed to put those effects? Cause my noise gate wasnt working to well on the pod either. It was still loud.


----------



## Shask

jjcor said:


> Yea I tried to put a fx block in the chain and anything after the fx block wouldnt come through. Like delays and reverbs. I thought thats where you were supposed to put those effects? Cause my noise gate wasnt working to well on the pod either. It was still loud.


Are you sure the 1/4" OUT on the HD500 is going to the FX RETURN on the amp?


----------



## meambobbo

Yea. You definitely are not running the 4cm correctly if you have the fx loop effect block disabled and your amps noise gate is doing anything. See here MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Guide - Hookup


----------



## thewolf49

Someone should make a before and after tone with the cab DEP enabled vs disabled....metal clip if possible. I bet a lot of people would like to see how the HD cabs stack up to something like Redwirez now that they have some more tweakability.


----------



## thewolf49

I'll open this up for discussion:

POD HD vs. Eleven Rack (sound quality only)

Go!

This sounds awesome - very natural sounding

New Metal Song Done in S1


----------



## osmosis2259

thewolf49 said:


> I'll open this up for discussion:
> 
> POD HD vs. Eleven Rack (sound quality only)
> 
> Go!
> 
> This sounds awesome - very natural sounding
> 
> New Metal Song Done in S1



Damn that was bad ass


----------



## thewolf49

Indeed...I've never heard anything that good out of a POD, sounds like the 11r is very nice


----------



## osmosis2259

thewolf49 said:


> Indeed...I've never heard anything that good out of a POD, sounds like the 11r is very nice



Thats like the exact rhythm guitar sound I'm going for


----------



## thewolf49

Get an 11r then


----------



## Purelojik

that clip is awesome! 

i dont see why the pod hd cant achieve that with some tweaking and mixing. its obvious that that track (and the other one on soundcloud which is also awesome) is fully processed and everything so the pre-prod guitar sounds are impossible to judge.

i've had pretty good results with the pod hd. the latest update i feel kinda tamed my settings a bit and for once im very happy with the changes.


----------



## Holle

I'm loving the cab DEP parameters! Until now I was never really satisfied with the tones I got.

Now, on my main rhythm patch I just deleted the two EQs I had running (mainly for taming the lowend), dialed in a healthy amount of cab resonance (70%), lots of thump (90%) and some more decay (77%), then raised the low cut to 120 Hz.
Way more body and punch than before without getting too boomy. Love it!


----------



## thewolf49

Can you post some before and after clips?


----------



## ArrowHead

Just wanted to note (I didn't realize), there's also an update for Pod HD Edit, which includes not only the new amps and models, but also control of the variable input impedance feature from the last update.


----------



## meambobbo

yeah - that's the best 11r clip i've heard so far. i'd have to hear the raw guitars to determine how close the pod could get. how many guitar tracks is on there? you said you used 2 models - each model 2 tracks panned hard left/right?


----------



## thewolf49

That was a clip of someone else's song on some other forum that I found so I'm not sure.


----------



## Alekke

Alekke said:


> Are Cabinet Model Deep Edit Parameters applicable for live cabinets also?



anyone?


----------



## MF_Kitten

Alekke said:


> anyone?



i'd assume they only apply to the cab modelling.


----------



## Brody

Correct^


----------



## Deadnightshade

meambobbo can I challenge you to make a couple of patches for HD300 users?


----------



## Electric Wizard

^Seconded.

Also I was beyond bummed to find out that they don't have the new firmware available for the 3 and 400's yet. I planned my whole day off today around experimenting with it.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Electric Wizard said:


> ^Seconded.
> I planned my whole day off today around experimenting with it.



For reasons unknown,this reminded me of the joke where someone asks for a 100-condom box on a friday night,and when he goes back to the store on monday he complains that the box only contained 60,thus ruining his weekend


----------



## meambobbo

i don't have a 300/400, so i'm not well versed in doing so. i could dial them in in edit, but i have no means to test them. i think the best thing would be to look at my 500 patches and try to replicate them as best you can on the 300/400 - you'll have the unit on hand to see what effect can be dropped without impacting the tone, etc. i'm in the process of getting all the settings for my tones to display on my demo site, so you don't have to actually download hd500 edit to view the settings.


----------



## Deadnightshade

meambobbo said:


> i don't have a 300/400, so i'm not well versed in doing so. i could dial them in in edit, but i have no means to test them. i think the best thing would be to look at my 500 patches and try to replicate them as best you can on the 300/400 - you'll have the unit on hand to see what effect can be dropped without impacting the tone, etc. i'm in the process of getting all the settings for my tones to display on my demo site, so you don't have to actually download hd500 edit to view the settings.



It's a lot tougher to make a good tone,it requires double the tweaking.

If you check out the HD300 edit the limitations compared to the HD500 become apparent.For example,you can't use a parametric EQ simultaneously with a tubescreamer,nor multiple EQs,noise gates,signal splits etc .


----------



## meambobbo

yeah, i was originally leaning towards a 300, but after seeing the effects limitations, i said no way. and given the EQ's and need to use pre-amp distortion effects i'm really glad i went for the 500. plus now i'm doing lots of dual tones to mix different cab/mic combo's.


----------



## ArrowHead

meambobbo said:


> yeah, i was originally leaning towards a 300, but after seeing the effects limitations, i said no way. and given the EQ's and need to use pre-amp distortion effects i'm really glad i went for the 500. plus now i'm doing lots of dual tones to mix different cab/mic combo's.



Yup, I wouldn't even consider the 300 and 400 once I realized the limitations. While the 500 is more expensive, it's a far greater VALUE for what you're given.


----------



## MF_Kitten

I just did some messing around with the new features of the 2.0 firmware update, and i'm loving what i'm getting here!
brace yourselves: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/InYourGarbageFace.mp3

That shit is in G standard tuning on the baritone 7, and i did a very nice variation on my rhythm patch, with the treadplate and the new Plexi (bright) model. Very unlikely combination for low-tuned metal, right? well, give that shit a listen!
Bass tone was split, going into the new bass amp model and the treadplate separately.
The drums are a simple preset i've made in Metal Foundry, mixed within S2.0, so it's not "fully featured" the way i would have them. But they do the job.

Also, if anyone is interested in the cab paramaters that were added, try the resonance knob set high, the thump low, and the decay high. This gives a less ridiculous boomy low end, and more balance. I still don't care for the stock impulses though, so i continue using it as a preamp/amp replacement only, with either a live cab or Redwirez impulses.


----------



## thewolf49

holy f***


----------



## MF_Kitten

thewolf49 said:


> holy f***



i take it that's a good thing?


----------



## thewolf49

There's some beef in those notes! Sounds awesome! That's through the HD cab sims yes? Not impulses?


----------



## MF_Kitten

Sorry, it's impulses. I was going to use the onboard cabs to make a patch for this forum, but i think it ended up overloading the pod, because i got these weird rapid clicky noises like it wasn't able to stay in sync. And when i engaged the cab on one amp only, it overloaded the vintage preamp unit. So i can't do it with a patch like this!


----------



## thewolf49

But that clip is with the HD cab DEPs right? I'm confused haha

Also, which impulses?


----------



## ArrowHead

I think people would benefit from hearing sounds in and out of context - i.e. produced clips and also by itself.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/218317/

Well here's a new tone if any of you wanna download it. I like it 

http://soundcloud.com/user8576358/new-riff-new-tone-updated-cab


----------



## getaway_fromme

MF_Kitten said:


> I just did some messing around with the new features of the 2.0 firmware update, and i'm loving what i'm getting here!
> brace yourselves: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/InYourGarbageFace.mp3
> 
> That shit is in G standard tuning on the baritone 7, and i did a very nice variation on my rhythm patch, with the treadplate and the new Plexi (bright) model. Very unlikely combination for low-tuned metal, right? well, give that shit a listen!
> Bass tone was split, going into the new bass amp model and the treadplate separately.
> The drums are a simple preset i've made in Metal Foundry, mixed within S2.0, so it's not "fully featured" the way i would have them. But they do the job.
> 
> Also, if anyone is interested in the cab paramaters that were added, try the resonance knob set high, the thump low, and the decay high. This gives a less ridiculous boomy low end, and more balance. I still don't care for the stock impulses though, so i continue using it as a preamp/amp replacement only, with either a live cab or Redwirez impulses.



This clip sounds great! What string gauge are you using?


----------



## meambobbo

\m/ >_< \m/ 

MFKITTEN YOU ROOOOOOOOCK


----------



## thewolf49

So u can use the HD cab DEPs with impulses?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

No i don't believe you can.


----------



## thewolf49

The reason I asked is because this guy said he used the new firmware features and then said he used impulses...so I'm confused...



MF_Kitten said:


> I just did some messing around with the new features of the 2.0 firmware update, and i'm loving what i'm getting here!
> brace yourselves: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/InYourGarbageFace.mp3
> 
> That shit is in G standard tuning on the baritone 7, and i did a very nice variation on my rhythm patch, with the treadplate and the new Plexi (bright) model. Very unlikely combination for low-tuned metal, right? well, give that shit a listen!
> Bass tone was split, going into the new bass amp model and the treadplate separately.
> The drums are a simple preset i've made in Metal Foundry, mixed within S2.0, so it's not "fully featured" the way i would have them. But they do the job.
> 
> Also, if anyone is interested in the cab paramaters that were added, try the resonance knob set high, the thump low, and the decay high. This gives a less ridiculous boomy low end, and more balance. I still don't care for the stock impulses though, so i continue using it as a preamp/amp replacement only, with either a live cab or Redwirez impulses.


----------



## Alekke

MF_Kitten said:


> i'd assume they only apply to the cab modelling.



Thanks! So no need in rushing to upgrade the POD for my live stack setup, which I btw. managed to pull off awesomely


----------



## MF_Kitten

You can't use the new cab settings without using the onboard cab sims, no. The new firmware features i used were the preamp model, the bass amp model, and the plexi model.

String gauges are a standard D'addario 7 string set with the .59 at the bottom.


----------



## Alekke

MF_Kitten said:


> You can't use the new cab settings without using the onboard cab sims, no.



Live stack I/O setting also has cab simulations. But I suppose that doesn't count?


----------



## MF_Kitten

Alekke said:


> Live stack I/O setting also has cab simulations. But I suppose that doesn't count?



well, the cab settings only change the sound of the built-in cab simulation. You can't apply them to a signal that doesn't have a simulated cab applied to it. It would be cool to have something similar, but you can't really simulate the resonance knob on an amp using a live cab. The way in which it works is similar to what turning the input impendance does to the pickups. It increases the low-end resonance of the speakers themselves. No matter what the speaker is. So you'd have to keep a library of popular speakers, and their resonant peaks and stuff, and you'd have to choose which speakers you are using. But that would only get you close, it wouldn't change how the speakers act like the resonance knob on a power amp does.


----------



## thewolf49

what impulses do you use?


----------



## MF_Kitten

thewolf49 said:


> what impulses do you use?



Redwirez. This is the Uberkab or whatever it's called, the bogner cab, with T-75 speakers, using the KM84 and SM57 mics combined.


----------



## MF_Kitten

for those interested, i mixed down isolated guitars and bass tracks fo you guys:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Garbageface Guitars Only.mp3

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Garbageface bass Only.mp3

edit: fixed bottom link


----------



## thewolf49

Have you guys checked out the Kemper Profiling amp.....this thing could be a game changer....


----------



## Deadnightshade

thewolf49 said:


> Have you guys checked out the Kemper Profiling amp.....this thing could be a game changer....



There's ready a thread for it:


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/185145-kemper-profiling-amp-thread.html


Not much of a game changer,just something different,that seems to please the tube snobs a bit more.

The only significant impact it seems to have caused is that the creator of Axe-FX may incorporate a similar technology in Axe-Fx II .That's something to discuss though,cause at first he took down on it as first generation style amp-modeling.


----------



## ArrowHead

thewolf49 said:


> Have you guys checked out the Kemper Profiling amp.....this thing could be a game changer....



I'm pretty sure there's a kemper thread, and a few members that have it. Not likely to find either in the POD HD thread.


----------



## MF_Kitten

thewolf49 said:


> Have you guys checked out the Kemper Profiling amp.....this thing could be a game changer....



And the Axe-FX already has a feature coming up that will add that function, basically letting you match the EQ of any tone, or capture a profile of any amp, just like the Kemper. They are fast to respond to competition


----------



## Deadnightshade

^ I ninja'd both of you and I don't even feel sorry about it


----------



## thewolf49

But it's also 600 dollars more and I don't need all those effects, etc


----------



## ArrowHead

thewolf49 said:


> But it's also 600 dollars more and I don't need all those effects, etc




You should try a POD HD. They're great. I think there's a big thread around here about them. It's $500, and might be just what you need.


----------



## Deadnightshade

thewolf49 said:


> But it's also 600 dollars more and I don't need all those effects, etc



Kemper isn't famous for having a lot of effects...For once I believe they are not more than an HD500's


----------



## Deadnightshade

ArrowHead said:


> You should try a POD HD. They're great. I think there's a big thread around here about them. It's $500, and might be just what you need.



Dude,this is the big thread


----------



## thewolf49

We're in that thread...and that's what I'll have to decide. Save a little extra for the Kemper, or go with something like an Engl E530 into impulses, or an HD. But the clips I've heard of the Kemper are sweet


----------



## meambobbo

I think he was referring to the kemper/axe2 price and effects diff


----------



## thewolf49

Yea, I mean. The kemper has all the effects I would want anyway, and I can't justify the extra 600 for the axe II. I'm sure the kemper will keep getting better with firmware updates as well.


----------



## ArrowHead

Deadnightshade said:


> Dude,this is the big thread





thewolf49 said:


> We're in that thread..



I know. It was a gentle nudge that your GAS was causing ADD in the HD thread. I keep checking in expecting more tone clips or info on the new amps.

There's lots of info, and answers, in this thread and many others. There's a "POD HD vs. ________" thread for anything you could think of too. Not being thread-police, quite the opposite: A few quick searches and you'll find many long and thought out answers, comparisons, and explanations by myself and others that might help you make your gear choice.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Just got my POD HD PRO. Spending forever checking out these pre-sets. I noticed Metalguitarist.org has a 'patch library'. Maybe, I missed one here? They got few patches on Vai, Townsend & Bulb. Haven't really checked it out though. 

This is going to take some time.


----------



## ArrowHead

Check out Meambobo's presets he just posted:

MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Demo


----------



## mlancaster1

i just upgraded to the new firmware and noticed the extra stuff you can tweak on the cabs and new guitar amp models but where is the new bass model?
I don't know if its under flip top or ampeg but I don't notice any new bass amp models


----------



## kung_fu

"flip top" it should be there, i just downloaded it myself


----------



## JacobShredder

Seems to be getting some awesome tones from the HD. What are the differences between this and the pod x3?


----------



## spawnofthesith

Just got the 500 today. Its pretty badass. The factory presets are pretty terrible though  I feel like I have much tweaking ahead of me. Definitely gotta download Ola's patches.


----------



## meambobbo

Just like to point out I have 2 modified versions of ola's hj patch. Used dual cabs to get more top end in there


----------



## MF_Kitten

Dude, use the new cab settings to do that. Turn thump down, and decay up. You get a more even and less boomy and extreme low end. Turn resonance up to get a good raunchy sound.


----------



## cyb

spawnofthesith said:


> Just got the 500 today. Its pretty badass. The factory presets are pretty terrible though  I feel like I have much tweaking ahead of me. Definitely gotta download Ola's patches.



good headphone choice


----------



## spawnofthesith

meambobbo said:


> Just like to point out I have 2 modified versions of ola's hj patch. Used dual cabs to get more top end in there



Sweet I'll check those out 




MF_Kitten said:


> Dude, use the new cab settings to do that. Turn thump down, and decay up. You get a more even and less boomy and extreme low end. Turn resonance up to get a good raunchy sound.



I need to invest some time reading the manual and figure out where those controls even are 




cyb said:


> good headphone choice



Indeed, I love those things. Got 'em for my audio production class, work great for mixing


----------



## MF_Kitten

spawnofthesith said:


> Sweet I'll check those out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to invest some time reading the manual and figure out where those controls even are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, I love those things. Got 'em for my audio production class, work great for mixing



pkug your pod into your computer and use their edit software, dude. MUCH easier.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Ok quick noob question. I can't seem to get my POD to record into Logic. I've gone into the settings and and set the input to be the PodHD500 (like I would if I was recording using an interface) yet when I create a new audio track, the only available input options in the dropdown menu are "no input" and all the buses. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Blasphemer

spawnofthesith said:


> Ok quick noob question. I can't seem to get my POD to record into Logic. I've gone into the settings and and set the input to be the PodHD500 (like I would if I was recording using an interface) yet when I create a new audio track, the only available input options in the dropdown menu are "no input" and all the buses. What am I doing wrong?



Go to prefrences > general. Click the audio tab and change the device to POD HD500. If it still isn't there, make sure you have the correct drivers installed from L6 Monkey.


----------



## MobiusR

Anyone have settings for 6505 type of sound on a uberschall or anything? Would love some tips!


----------



## Guitarman700

Getting an HD300 in a few days. I want a tone like TesseracT's one with a bit more of a midrange growl. how doable is that?


----------



## meambobbo

mobius,

here is my advice. put a mid-focus EQ in front the amp. set low freq to 0 and high freq to 100% and gain to 0% to start. that basically makes it tone-neutral.

turn up low freq to clean up the muddy low end and get more clarity. low freq should be around 50-60% and low Q around 20-50%.

the high end i like to set around high freq 85%. boosting Q above 50% to like 70-90% creates a peak at the frequency you set. So once play with both the frequency and Q settings to find where it dials in the thick djenty tone.

for the amp DEP's, I like to set Master, Hum, and Bias up to around 70%, maybe set Bias even higher - this seems to make the amp more aggressive with the djenty upper mids/treble frequencies. I like to lower Sag to around 25% to make the response a bit tighter without having too much impact on tone and Bias X to around 20% to keep the aggressive tone.

for the regular amp controls, crank the Drive. Set the EQ to taste, but I recommend starting with everything around 50%.

The high Bias setting might make the amp a bit midsy. I don't recommend trying to cut this using the Mids control on the amp - it's very wide and will scoop too much tone. Use a parametric EQ after the amp instead.

good luck!


----------



## Tang

Guitarman700 said:


> Getting an HD300 in a few days. I want a tone like TesseracT's one with a bit more of a midrange growl. how doable is that?



guitarman,

If you can swing it I'd upgrade to the 400/500 just for the effects loop alone. You can great deals on both if you're willing to buy used.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

The new update is really making my tones sound killer. I'm loving it.


----------



## TrashJuice

I bought an HD500 used a few months ago and only just recently attempted to use the expression pedal. When I select it, the setting "EXP-2" is listed under volume. Turning the knob on-screen and moving the pedal itself up and down doesn't appear to change the volume level. The level itself is pretty soft, but goes back to normal if I disable the volume pedal.

Is my expression pedal screwed up or is there something I'm doing wrong here?


----------



## btbamthewell

Hey guys. I'm thinking of getting the POD HD 500 and I'm wondering if it's possible to not use the default software (pod farm?) and use something like guitar rig? I know there is no dry out, but is there some other way?


----------



## Tones

btbamthewell said:


> Hey guys. I'm thinking of getting the POD HD 500 and I'm wondering if it's possible to not use the default software (pod farm?) and use something like guitar rig? I know there is no dry out, but is there some other way?



you mean to tweak settings? No there really is no way to tweak settings without the POD HD500 edit software.


----------



## thewolf49

Can anyone shed some light on some of the better USB based audio interfaces? I was looking at the Focusrite Scarlet models, any good? USB vs Firewire as far as noise or sound quality?


----------



## meambobbo

i prefer firewire, and I like to connect it to a dedicated firewire card with a good controller like a TI rather than whatever onboard firewire controller comes on the motherboard. usb is too slow and prone to IRQ issues for me.


----------



## thewolf49

I'm not sure what IRQ issues are...I'm a noob haha. Anyway, I picked up a Presonus 22VSL USB 2.0 interface. I'll see how it goes. I here good things, plus Ola Englund used one for a couple of his vids so that's good enough for me


----------



## MF_Kitten

meambobbo said:


> mobius,
> 
> here is my advice. put a mid-focus EQ in front the amp. set low freq to 0 and high freq to 100% and gain to 0% to start. that basically makes it tone-neutral.
> 
> turn up low freq to clean up the muddy low end and get more clarity. low freq should be around 50-60% and low Q around 20-50%.
> 
> the high end i like to set around high freq 85%. boosting Q above 50% to like 70-90% creates a peak at the frequency you set. So once play with both the frequency and Q settings to find where it dials in the thick djenty tone.
> 
> for the amp DEP's, I like to set Master, Hum, and Bias up to around 70%, maybe set Bias even higher - this seems to make the amp more aggressive with the djenty upper mids/treble frequencies. I like to lower Sag to around 25% to make the response a bit tighter without having too much impact on tone and Bias X to around 20% to keep the aggressive tone.
> 
> for the regular amp controls, crank the Drive. Set the EQ to taste, but I recommend starting with everything around 50%.
> 
> The high Bias setting might make the amp a bit midsy. I don't recommend trying to cut this using the Mids control on the amp - it's very wide and will scoop too much tone. Use a parametric EQ after the amp instead.
> 
> good luck!



Dude, instead of the mid focus EQ, use the Q filter! It's much more flexible! Set it to HP (high pass), turn the Q to 0, and Gain to 0, and mix to 0. Also, frequemcy to 0.

Start by turning Mix to 10%, and turn up Frequency to anout 10-14% or something around that. This lets you do the high pass thing, but you also get to boost it with the gain knob if you want to, and you can mix the dry and filtered signals howevr you want!

Of course, this doesn't let you do the whole high filter thing.


----------



## meambobbo

sweet advice - i'll try it out.

the only fear i have is that the mid focus EQ let's you boost a resonant peak in the high end by setting the high Q above ~60%. So you can dial in the exact spot you want your djenty peak that puts the distortion over the top. I don't really need it to filter the high end much. in fact, filtering too much high end can take the life out of the tone.


----------



## TrashJuice

I don't think you're required to use any software other than Line 6 Monkey (which finds updates for your hardware) and POD HD Edit (which just controls the HD500's models and effects and helps you build setlists). I don't use any other software at all. I would assume if there is some way to use it in POD Farm then you can probably use it with whatever software modeler you want.

But why buy an HD500 if you're just going to use software modeling? You could just get a USB interface for a lot cheaper.


----------



## Thrashman

Loving this thing, took me LITERALLY 5 minutes to get a good tone.
Then I recorded it.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Meambobbo, i combined two EQ things for my current tone. First the Q filter, and then i think the parametric EQ. The one that has a low and high knob, and a mid knob with a Q and Gain knob. So you have these three bands. I leave low and high alone i think, since the Q filter does that, and then i boost the mid band. Q on it's lowest and widest setting, and then i do a careful boost and adjust the frequency to hit the quacky munchy frequency that gets me that nice attack and chug. Mmm!


----------



## MF_Kitten

Thrashman, your tone is fucking awesome, perfect for that kind of metal too!


----------



## fps

Thrashman said:


> Loving this thing, took me LITERALLY 5 minutes to get a good tone.
> Then I recorded it.




That tone. Is awesome. I think a lotta people tweak way too much, I did my settings in the first 2 hours I had it and haven't really touched em since


----------



## btbamthewell

TrashJuice said:


> I don't think you're required to use any software other than Line 6 Monkey (which finds updates for your hardware) and POD HD Edit (which just controls the HD500's models and effects and helps you build setlists). I don't use any other software at all. I would assume if there is some way to use it in POD Farm then you can probably use it with whatever software modeler you want.
> 
> But why buy an HD500 if you're just going to use software modeling? You could just get a USB interface for a lot cheaper.



Yeah I guess that makes sense. Just out of interest how is the quality of recording using the USB? I only have a pc and guitar atm.
Main reason I want a POD HD is Chimp Spanner....All Roads Lead Here sounds insanely sexy!


----------



## meambobbo

yeah, i'm stumped with the Q filter. I always end up with something that's barely noticeable or sounds too much like a fixed position wah pedal. I tried it both in high pass and band pass modes and played with all the parameters. I guess I could have spent more time with it, but it just wasn't working for me at all.

Since I often run 2 amp patches (to get two different cab tones), I need to reduce the number of effects I use as much as possible. I was running 2 Studio EQ's in front for a while, then changed to a Graphic, and now I'm using the mid-focus. I find the mid-focus is very versatile since you can use Q to actually create a slight boost before it drops off the high or low end. I thought I might get good results pairing it with a Parametric EQ, but once I tweaked enough I found the PEQ was simply unnecessary.

Should be finalizing my patches tonight and starting recording.


----------



## osmosis2259

Thrashman said:


> Loving this thing, took me LITERALLY 5 minutes to get a good tone.
> Then I recorded it.




That was awesome man! Is that just double tracked guitars and bass? Sounded so full


----------



## Deadnightshade

meambobbo said:


> or sounds too much like a fixed position wah pedal.



To throw my 2 cents here,since I own the HD300 and the EQ adjustability isn't that great,I'm forced to use a fixed position wah.The only one that does it for me is the weeper,fixed exactly at 80% .


----------



## mlancaster1

kung_fu said:


> "flip top" it should be there, i just downloaded it myself



Ok I just found it but it still won't show up on my hd edit. I finally found it on the pod screen itself and even when I save the preset it shows up as nothing on my hd edit screen. Its like that with the matching cab too they both show up as empty spaces on the edit screen. Anybody know how to fix this? I checked on the monkey software and everything is up to date.


----------



## Jolo5150

Nice tone 


Thrashman said:


> Loving this thing, took me LITERALLY 5 minutes to get a good tone.
> Then I recorded it.


----------



## DropTheSun

Hi,
I made a little clip from my next song, that i think is going to be ready in the end of this week. Hopefully  Take a listen. 

Wonderful chase

All guitars and bass recorded with HD500


----------



## GSingleton

Clip I made. Basic tone I made and the pups are stock. No bass but panned left and right tracks and ez drummer.


----------



## Tjerd1

I just bought the POD HD300, i don't know nothing about tones. 
Anybody can help me? i want to create a djent/deathcore rythm tone ( like born of osiris and veil of maya) a sweet shred lead tone, a jazzy/math rock clean tone and a distortion rock tone like fall of troy, mars volta and dance gavin dance
Give me advice please!
Thank you!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I love my pod even more now.


----------



## flv75

Hi guys , I'm reading the pages of this thread about pod hd and i find it very interesting ! I see that in many times you talk about the use of pod in a studio recording situation but what's about your l use on stage ? Do you have any trick to have the best result in a live situation ? I use my pod hd500 with a carvin t100 poweramp + a 2x12 cab with v30 : pod hd in stack/power amp ,all advices are welcome !!


----------



## Alekke

MF_Kitten said:


> Meambobbo, i combined two EQ things for my current tone. First the Q filter, and then i think the parametric EQ. The one that has a low and high knob, and a mid knob with a Q and Gain knob. So you have these three bands. I leave low and high alone i think, since the Q filter does that, and then i boost the mid band. Q on it's lowest and widest setting, and then i do a careful boost and adjust the frequency to hit the quacky munchy frequency that gets me that nice attack and chug. Mmm!



I also use parametric eq. I find it best of all. I cut a little bass and highs and boost mids like this: Freq. is around 60%, Q is around 50% or less, and then gain to taste but around 60%. Just want to enhance that metallic twang, or quack like you say. 
What is your frequency and gain setting?


----------



## jjcor

Does anyone know if the power supply is reverse polarity on these? Bought a bbe supacharger and the regular 9v plug will fit but not power it. I found a adapter thats reverse polarity and just want to make sure thats what it is. I have a line6 adapter plug that one spot sells and it didn't do anything.


----------



## Neil

Probably a stupid question but,

Do firmware updates take anything away or just add add extra stuff?

e.g. is there any reason not to update a pod HD to firmware 2.0


----------



## meambobbo

every firmware update there's people saying that it sounds better or worse than before for stuff that wasn't even updated. i've never directly a/b'ed firmwares so i can't say for sure, but i've never noticed any major tonal upgrades or downgrades.

v1.1 has a different Uber model than v1.2, and lots of people liked the v1.1 better, but line 6 brought it back as the Elektrik model in v1.3.

there were significant changes to the Fireball model from v1 to v1.1 (i think), but i haven't heard anyone complain about them.

sometimes upgrading can mess up your patch levels. and line 6 always says that firmware updates can change your patches as a disclaimer. i know they changed the patch file layout a bit to solve a volume spike bug in the last two firmwares, which has left "ghost effects" in some patches. it's best to completely rebuild your patches (unfortunately).

tonally, i don't think there's any reason not to upgrade.


----------



## brector

Neil said:


> Probably a stupid question but,
> 
> Do firmware updates take anything away or just add add extra stuff?
> 
> e.g. is there any reason not to update a pod HD to firmware 2.0



Edit: meambobbo beat me to it

-Brian


----------



## Thrashman

osmosis2259 said:


> That was awesome man! Is that just double tracked guitars and bass? Sounded so full



Yes, you are correct! Thank you


----------



## DropTheSun

Drop the Sun presents: Wonderful chase 

This is my 4th full song, recorded with POD HD500. If you guys like progressive/alternative metal, then take a listen.


----------



## MF_Kitten

alright guys, here's my patch from that low G tuning clip:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/junk dual 7 plex.h5e

Read my instructions below, and remember that in return i expect clips from you guys, or if you can't record it, tell me how it works for you!

you have to tweak things to make it sound right for your pickups of course. the Q filter's Freq and Mix knobs if it's too twangy, the gain knob on the other EQ before the distortion if it's too narrow in the mids, and the tube compressor is just there for it's gain knob, to adjust the input gain, since i always have the "pad" switch on the pod engaged to lower the input signal. Use that knob to adjust your gain, NOT the amp gain knobs!

There aren't cab models assigned to it, that'll be your job. I adjusted it to sound awesome with the impulses i'm using. If you want cab models though, you'll probably need to remove the two vintage preamp models. They are just there as a high pass and low pass filter. You can do that in post. The cab models distort the preamps for some unknown reason, and you won't be able to run two cab models at the same time without clearing some DSP space! so remove the delay that comes later in the chain, and if i put anything else silly in there like a pitch shifter or something, just toss that out too.


----------



## xCaptainx

Two video clips featuring my HD500 

One is promo clip for Matrix Amplification my band created for me 



The other is a short snippet of my lead patch I created.


----------



## flv75

great sound !


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

A short song I recorded
Arrow to the knee by Dr.JeffreyOdWeyer on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

The sound was made in ~15min, the song written and recorded in ~45min. Sorry for the lame breakdown


----------



## Davey

I have this problem with my POD X3 Live. When it is connected to my computer via USB and I'm listening to sound through it/recording with it, the audio will occasionally cut out for half a second. This is a real pain in the arse when recording because I have to re do the take. Sometimes it will record fine all day. Sometimes it stutters after 1 minute

I don't think it's the audio usb drop out issue I already had it fixed for that and when it did have that problem it would cut out for ages/completely after recording for only 30 seconds max. This is different

I've noticed that when it cuts out for a half second what happens is my computer fan gets louder, it's like my pc is stuttering. So I don't know if it's my pod or pc. Any ideas anyone?

ALSO, anyone know if you can still get the old ones with dodgy footswitches fixed for free? I haven't been able to since I needed the pod too much the last couple of years

Edit: got the wrong thread!


----------



## Thrashman

^ Wrong thread, mate!


----------



## Dayn

Rhythm test 1 by Dane W on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Quick-and-dirty rhythm test with my HD500; just one guitar double-tracked and panned left and right. RG2228 with EMG808Xs. I just restrung it and couldn't get the right sound... then I found an old patch I did up, tweaked it, and yeah. That's the kind of sound I'm looking for, I think. Patch for those interested:

Tight_Distortion.h5e - download now for free. File sharing. Software file sharing. Free file hosting. File upload. FileFactory.com

I intend on getting a heavier, lower-tuned test done when I'm not busy.

Edit: I just realised, I don't think that recording is even in tune.


----------



## meambobbo

Dayn, all your tracks needs is some HORRIBLE voice acting ;-)

sounds good otherwise!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Hiya!

I currently have a Pod xt, but i'm starting to become more serious with recording, etc
And i struggle with the xt to get the rhythm tones that I desire, and for leads i usually have to do things like record a whole solo twice in order to get the saturated tone that i want.

I could buy an HD400 right off the bat, but i'd need about a month or two to raise the money for an HD500, which i'm assuming is worth the wait but i don't know what the differences between the two are


----------



## SammerX

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Hiya!
> 
> I currently have a Pod xt, but i'm starting to become more serious with recording, etc
> And i struggle with the xt to get the rhythm tones that I desire, and for leads i usually have to do things like record a whole solo twice in order to get the saturated tone that i want.
> 
> I could buy an HD400 right off the bat, but i'd need about a month or two to raise the money for an HD500, which i'm assuming is worth the wait but i don't know what the differences between the two are



The HD500/HD bean/HD pro are all pretty amazing for me. They still require some decent tweaking though to really shine- though some of the amp models sound great pretty much out of the box. Check out meambobbos guide, it really does a great job describing the kind of tweaking you can expect to do. 

As an HD500 owner I would say between the 400 and 500, it has to be the 500 every time. Just for the level of tweaking you get between the two. 

What I did was wait for guitar center to have one of their deals going on and ended up getting mine for about the same as a hd400 would be without the deal, so you might consider waiting for that if money is an issue.


----------



## meambobbo

the big difference between the 400 and 500/pro/desktop is that with the 400 you have 4 slots for FX, and these slots only have certain types of effects. For instance, one slot might have mostly reverbs, while another has modulation effects. So while you can combine up to 4 different types of effects in one patch, you can only use 1 of each type of effect per patch. You can't do multiple delays or multiple reverbs or multiple mod effects in a single patch.

Where this really bites you in the ass is with the first slot, which has all the distortion pedals, compressors, and EQ's. So you can't use multiple EQ's, and you can't use a compressor + an EQ or a distortion pedal + an EQ. Furthermore, the EQ effects in the Pod HD series are fairly narrow in scope - I often have to use 2 or more to get the EQ changes I want.

The 500 additionally allows you to place the effects in the exact order you want in the chain. The 400 allows you pre/post placement, but not exact placement - probably won't affect too much, but it can make a difference sometimes.

In defense of the 400, it's not as strictly limited as it might appear at first glance. For instance, in the 500, the FX loop takes up one block. A Wah pedal takes up a block. As does a Volume pedal, and a noise gate. In the 400, these exist outside of its 4 slots. So in theory they can handle around the same number of effects, given certain effects being used. but there are ways to get volume pedal effects without using the volume pedal block in the 500.

in short, i would have felt VERY limited with the 400 compared to the 500.


----------



## Sepultorture

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Hiya!
> 
> I currently have a Pod xt, but i'm starting to become more serious with recording, etc
> And i struggle with the xt to get the rhythm tones that I desire, and for leads i usually have to do things like record a whole solo twice in order to get the saturated tone that i want.
> 
> I could buy an HD400 right off the bat, but i'd need about a month or two to raise the money for an HD500, which i'm assuming is worth the wait but i don't know what the differences between the two are



If you don't mind using the Bean Pod Pro, you'll still get what the 500 has to offer inside, just no floorboard goodies like expression pedal or foot switches


----------



## Rob_Ec

i was in the dilemma also i ended up getting the pod hd bean
for about 400 or soo
dont get the hd300-400 if u want unlimited tweak ability
the more i have the bean the more i like it better then the hd 500 main reason being i dont want the brain on the floor lol and it looks better the hd bean/hd pro plus the shortboard



MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Hiya!
> 
> I currently have a Pod xt, but i'm starting to become more serious with recording, etc
> And i struggle with the xt to get the rhythm tones that I desire, and for leads i usually have to do things like record a whole solo twice in order to get the saturated tone that i want.
> 
> I could buy an HD400 right off the bat, but i'd need about a month or two to raise the money for an HD500, which i'm assuming is worth the wait but i don't know what the differences between the two are


----------



## Rob_Ec

whats up guys!!
finally got back on here!
anyways heres some djentastic patches i made haha

this one is just a typical djent tone with the stereo effect on the left/right side 
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/218060/
this one is my direct recording tone has the pitch shifter in the front of the chain.dont move it or it will sounds ugly and distorted
i play in A# so yeah just adjust the -5.0 to whatever u want 
this has been the best sound ive been able to get out of one cab
also the closest engl sound ive gotten=]

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/218059/ 

let me know what u guys think im gunna upload some ambient patches as well soon.


----------



## MF_Kitten

My ultimate goal is to one day be famous enough that people will be coming on here and bugging everyone who saw me post my patches here and there, to try and get a hold of them 

You know, like Fredrik posting his old POD patches on the meshuggah forum?

i'll show myself out...


----------



## atoni

MF_Kitten said:


> My ultimate goal is to one day be famous enough that people will be coming on here and bugging everyone who saw me post my patches here and there, to try and get a hold of them
> 
> You know, like Fredrik posting his old POD patches on the meshuggah forum?
> 
> i'll show myself out...



Thanks for your recent patch. I've been playing with it in couple of rehearsals. Just set the gates' thresholds bit down. I'm going from Blackouts or EMG81 or EMG85 pu'zs to pod POD to Velocity 300 to Laboga 4x12 V30. Sounds killer!


----------



## MF_Kitten

atoni said:


> Thanks for your recent patch. I've been playing with it in couple of rehearsals. Just set the gates' thresholds bit down. I'm going from Blackouts or EMG81 or EMG85 pu'zs to pod POD to Velocity 300 to Laboga 4x12 V30. Sounds killer!



oh, cool! i'm glad you found a use for it!


----------



## xCaptainx

Recorded a video today with my HD500 patches. Thought someone might see some use of it here 

excuse the sloppy playing haha.

was using a gunslinger retro fitted with an emg 81 x


----------



## primitiverebelworld

Looks like right thread to ask this. Will POD HD sound good when paired with active nearfield monitors like Yamaha HS50 or KrK rp5? I sold my vox ad15xl and tried to play through ZoomG1 multieffect+defender computer speakers(made of wood) and I liked the sound more than Vox! I would like to keep my gear as simple as possible to practice in home and record direct but still sound decent.

Has anyone tried this setup or something similar?

Very interested in how HS50 would suit for guitar playing via POD HD and listening music too!


----------



## cyb

my pod hd sounded pretty good through my krk rokit 5's. I imagine the yamahas would sound even better.


----------



## xCaptainx

Yup I use mine through M Audio AV-40s when I'm not at practise/doing shows. They sound great.


----------



## MF_Kitten

i made another super tight patch with a dual amp setting, awesome for hard instant attack, tight gating, yet great sustain and deep chugs.

made a clip: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/stupendously tight.mp3

note the tight ghost notes and instant cutoffs when muting between notes, and notice how it still sustains and chugs when you want it to!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/TIGHTER THAN TIGHT.h5e

here's the patch. it's made for 6 string, so you might have to tweak a little for lower tunings. i know i will


----------



## btbamthewell

Just bought a POD HD and downloaded drivers/software and have it plugged into laptop via usb....no sound coming out any idea?


----------



## Wookieslayer

btbamthewell said:


> Just bought a POD HD and downloaded drivers/software and have it plugged into laptop via usb....no sound coming out any idea?



plug in to headphones / speakers?


----------



## early_grave

Hi d00dz,

I'm relatively new in terms of guitar equipments (so a huge noob), I have an LTD-MH1000 deluxe, and a Line6 Spider IV 75W amp. I love it, but I'm thinking about home-recording recently. Do you guys think that it's a good idea to sell this and buy a pod+monitors? I don't have a band or anything, i'm practicing at home.


----------



## btbamthewell

Wookieslayer said:


> plug in to headphones / speakers?



I can't have the sound come out of the laptop in anyway? I know it acts as the soundcard but is there no way?


----------



## xCaptainx

btbamthewell said:


> Just bought a POD HD and downloaded drivers/software and have it plugged into laptop via usb....no sound coming out any idea?



Check your control panel settings, change your sound input to HD500 and sound output to internal speakers. 

Or change your sound output to HD500 and use headphones through it. Whatever you want to do


----------



## btbamthewell

xCaptainx said:


> Check your control panel settings, change your sound input to HD500 and sound output to internal speakers.
> 
> Or change your sound output to HD500 and use headphones through it. Whatever you want to do



Thanks...There's like half a second delay from what I play and when it comes out...is this normal?

Must get a set of decent headphones....anyone any recommendations?


----------



## xCaptainx

latency issues can be a result of a number of things, most probably due to the simple fact that the computer isnt grunty enough. 

Invest in a good set of headphones, or speakers and set the input and output to the HD500, connect the headphones/monitors/speakers to the HD500. That's what I do when I record via my macbook/repear/superior drummer. Totally resolves any latency issues.


----------



## btbamthewell

xCaptainx said:


> latency issues can be a result of a number of things, most probably due to the simple fact that the computer isnt grunty enough.
> 
> Invest in a good set of headphones, or speakers and set the input and output to the HD500, connect the headphones/monitors/speakers to the HD500. That's what I do when I record via my macbook/repear/superior drummer. Totally resolves any latency issues.



Thanks for the help buddy, much appreciated! Weird that i'm having latency issues with my laptop....it's 2.8ghz core i5 and 6 gb ram


----------



## anthonyfaso

Hey guys, whenever I try to loop something with my HD300, the volume always cuts in and out whenever I try to play along with the loop. I'm using the latest firmware and HD300 updates. My signal path is guitar > POD HD300 > 6505+, nothing fancy. Anybody know how to fix it? Thanks!


----------



## meambobbo

For latency that computer sounds like it can hang no prob. Look in the driver control panel for a buffer setting and set it as low as possible. At the lowest settings it might cause clicks or dropouts. Then increase it until it doesn't. Also if using USB make sure it's at least USB 2.0 port not 1 although I doubt that caliber of computer has any 1.0 ports.

Just remember that latency is a setting. It's when u don't use enough latency that performance comes into play


----------



## primitiverebelworld

ASIO4ALL - Universal ASIO Driver

maybe this should help? I have line6 UX1, PodFarm and 6 years old computer. Everything works fine. In FL Studio I have 5ms latency with no crashes. Often its not your hardware thats slow but driver is not right.

I f I remember correctly there should be proper Asio driver included with Line 6 products? You should have no problems with i5 2,8ghz except maybe soundcard. If you connect HD500 or something to a laptop wouldnt you select this device to be your soundcard? This may sound like bullshit though because I own neither Pod HD(I will) or laptop. Just trying to help


----------



## dreamermind

MF_Kitten thanks for the patch but what cabs are you using? when I turn the cabs on pod has dsp overload...


----------



## MF_Kitten

dreamermind said:


> MF_Kitten thanks for the patch but what cabs are you using? when I turn the cabs on pod has dsp overload...



hahaha, yeah, that's gunna happen! i use impulses, not the onboard cab models. So i use all the power of the POD on the tone, and none on the cab. i really don't get along with the cab modelling on the POD HD series.


----------



## btbamthewell

meambobbo said:


> For latency that computer sounds like it can hang no prob. Look in the driver control panel for a buffer setting and set it as low as possible. At the lowest settings it might cause clicks or dropouts. Then increase it until it doesn't. Also if using USB make sure it's at least USB 2.0 port not 1 although I doubt that caliber of computer has any 1.0 ports.
> 
> Just remember that latency is a setting. It's when u don't use enough latency that performance comes into play



I can do this from control panel? I can't see to find anything. All i've been able to do is set the playback to my speakers and recording device to pod hd. I'm not using any DAW.


----------



## meambobbo

A DAW is just a computer. They used to be different things but most DAW's nowadays are just computers.

look at the screen grabs from here:
Community: How do I hear backing track AND my Pod HD when connected to PC?

you should be able to get to that.


----------



## Tom 1.0

Selling my 300 for £200 posted....

drop me a PM if anybody is interested


----------



## btbamthewell

meambobbo said:


> A DAW is just a computer. They used to be different things but most DAW's nowadays are just computers.
> 
> look at the screen grabs from here:
> Community: How do I hear backing track AND my Pod HD when connected to PC?
> 
> you should be able to get to that.



Thanks again for the help. I guess I just need to get some decent recording software + studio headphones. 

I do just have a few more questions (pilots handbook is useless!).


"Guitar In" - If using just the guitar I should set to "normal"?
"XLR" - this is for buzzing/grounding issues? I've tried changing between lift and ground and noticed no difference. Which state should I leave it in as default?
"1/4" Out" - Should be "line" if using USB and nothing else?
Input - Does it matter if it's set to just "guitar" or "guitar+aux+varx"?
Output - Should just be "studio direct" if only using USB?


----------



## ArrowHead

btbamthewell said:


> I do just have a few more questions (pilots handbook is useless!).



There's an advanced guide too. I think the pilots guide just covers the HD Edit software.

http://line6.com/support/manuals/podhd500


----------



## meambobbo

"Guitar In" - If using just the guitar I should set to "normal"?
i don't like the pad setting so I use normal, but if you find your input is too hot, it can be a little useful


"XLR" - this is for buzzing/grounding issues? I've tried changing between lift and ground and noticed no difference. Which state should I leave it in as default?
XLR is a balanced line, which is much less susceptible to interference compared to unbalanced outputs. the 1/4" output is unbalanced. If you are running longer stretches of cable or just want to guarantee you're not picking up interference, use the XLR. just be aware the XLR outputs do not sum to mono - you need to two cables to get both the left and right output. the lift/ground can ground the device or lift the ground, which is useful to avoid ground loops that may occur when connecting the Pod to another device.


"1/4" Out" - Should be "line" if using USB and nothing else?
if you're using USB and not the 1/4" out, this doesn't matter at all. neither does the lift/ground. use "line" when using the 1/4" out, unless you are running to the front of an amp, or you are running into something else that cannot take that hot of a signal. I prefer to roll back the MASTER knob before switching to "amp" though - basically the same thing.


Input - Does it matter if it's set to just "guitar" or "guitar+aux+varx"?
yes - selecting unused inputs will increase the amount of noise in the signal at the input and degrade tone. Only select inputs you are using.


Output - Should just be "studio direct" if only using USB?
Unless you are using external IR's in your computer/DAW, yes, set it to studio/direct and be sure your patches use a cab (not "no cab").


----------



## Leuchty

How is the HD Pro as far as an interface?

Would it be better to use the Pro or run it through my Presonus Firebox?

Apologies if this has been covered...its a big thread...


----------



## fps

Hey guys, do any of you use other pedals with the POD HD? I'm thinking of picking up another Fuzz Factory, obviously there are some pedals which do things that nothing else can. Where do you place them if you do use them?


----------



## Electric Wizard

I run a Green Screamer in front of mine sometimes. (Yes, with the TS model at the same time, sounds good to me and makes it tight.) Can't comment on the routing because I have a 300 so there's only one way to do it.

I'll have to check out putting a fuzz in front though. I always thought the onboard fuzzes weren't that great.


----------



## fps

Electric Wizard said:


> I run a Green Screamer in front of mine sometimes. (Yes, with the TS model at the same time, sounds good to me and makes it tight.) Can't comment on the routing because I have a 300 so there's only one way to do it.
> 
> I'll have to check out putting a fuzz in front though. I always thought the onboard fuzzes weren't that great.



Hey cool thanks, makes sense it would go in the front, i have a 500 do i'm wondering if a send/return would make sense as well.


----------



## Leuchty

CYBERSYN said:


> How is the HD Pro as far as an interface?
> 
> Would it be better to use the Pro or run it through my Presonus Firebox?
> 
> Apologies if this has been covered...its a big thread...



Any comments on this?


----------



## boltzthrower

I can't seem to get what I want out of the high pass filter. Once I get it to tighten the tone up to my liking, it makes it sound too thin overall, and if I try compensating with EQ it just seems to muddy it up. Can anyone recommend some filter settings?

My patch is like Gate>Screamer>HP Filter>Amp>EQ. I'm hoping to get it to behave like the high pass filter on the AXE FX, which has proven to be the ultimate tonal donkey punch.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Lower the HP freq? Put the HP before the screamer?
Both?


----------



## T-e-r-r-y

Hey guys, I'm scoring a sweeeeet deal on a mint HD500 for £280 tonight - most excited!

Just wanted to ask what's included with the unit itself? I.e. USB cable, Software? Just want to make sure I'm getting everything I need with it.

Cheers!


----------



## cyb

T-e-r-r-y said:


> Hey guys, I'm scoring a sweeeeet deal on a mint HD500 for £280 tonight - most excited!
> 
> Just wanted to ask what's included with the unit itself? I.e. USB cable, Software? Just want to make sure I'm getting everything I need with it.
> 
> Cheers!



it should include a usb cable and power adapter, I can't remember if it includes a software CD, even if it does it would contain outdated software and you can get the latest version from line 6's website.


----------



## ArrowHead

Yep, usb cable and power supply. The power supply is proprietary, so make sure to get the right one as it would be a bit of extra money to replace. (I had that issue with the XT Live I bought years ago. Cost me another $40 to replace the power cable.)

don't be surprised at the lack of manual, software, etc... - even if it's missing the stuff that came in the box is sparse at best. All the good stuff can be downloaded at the line 6 site, as well as a lot of great user content you'll find on the net, like the user Meambobbo who has posted an excellent guide and some patches in this thread.


----------



## btbamthewell

ArrowHead said:


> There's an advanced guide too. I think the pilots guide just covers the HD Edit software.
> 
> Manuals | Line 6



Thanks for this! Still haven't had a chance to read these. Pilots handbook is useless tbh! 

meambobbo thanks for taking time to answer my questions!


----------



## Alejandro

anyone could give me some tips on recording with cubase and a POD HD400? please ?


----------



## fps

I don't think I went for the last freeware update yet, is it going to change my patches' sounds again? Cos I like my patches' sounds....


----------



## xCaptainx

I've been going D.I at band practise as of late (I practise at two locations and often leave my cabinet at one. It's a blackstar artisan and extremely heavy haha) 

The new deep editing functionality for cabinets makes a HUGE difference. My D.I tone sounds SO much more full and much bigger. REALLY impressed. Going to go D.I at my gig tonight as an experiment!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

so i've got some really nice and chunky rhythm tones out of the unit i got about a week ago but i'm stressing my balls off trying to dial in a decent and thick lead tone but idk where to start

does anyone have some nice patches to get me started?


----------



## xCaptainx

check my youtube video a little while back. I might update that video though, I've sinced mucked about with the deep editing cab features.


----------



## TrashJuice

Are there any guides for using the HD500 for reamping?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I've got this patch now, it's sounding good to my ears. It's set up for use with an Emg 81, so for other pickups, maybe turn the noise gate down a tad, and boost the compressor level, or amp gain. I'd really like someone to give me feedback on this patch! 
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/218777/


----------



## osmosis2259

Has anyone worked with bass on the POD HD? Yesterday I was trying to get the bass tone from Meshuggah's CHAOSPHERE but failed miserably.


----------



## getaway_fromme

osmosis2259 said:


> Has anyone worked with bass on the POD HD? Yesterday I was trying to get the bass tone from Meshuggah's CHAOSPHERE but failed miserably.



I've recently made a pretty standard bass patch for my metal band. Literally changed nothing but threw on a compressor, OD, and noise gate, literally did no EQ tinkering, and it sounded great. Fit in the mix really well.


----------



## fps

What are everyone's favourite EQs to use with their gain tones and are you using them before or after the amp? I'm after something a little Jerry Cantrell-ish, obviously I'm using the Uber model but it needs a little more low-end and a little more grind.


----------



## ArrowHead

osmosis2259 said:


> Has anyone worked with bass on the POD HD? Yesterday I was trying to get the bass tone from Meshuggah's CHAOSPHERE but failed miserably.



I just started tinkering with it yesterday. So far I'm actually not so impressed. I've had much better luck getting bass sounds going direct. However there's a couple things to consider: 

1) I need new strings.
2) I've always preferred DI, even over a real amp for bass.
3) I have not spent more than a day dialing the bass amp in, while I've been tweaking my DI approach for years.

I'd be interested in hearing a few recordings people have done with the new bass model, as well as a chance to download their patch so I can compare their sound with what I get out of it.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

fps said:


> What are everyone's favourite EQs to use with their gain tones and are you using them before or after the amp? I'm after something a little Jerry Cantrell-ish, obviously I'm using the Uber model but it needs a little more low-end and a little more grind.



i almost always have a studio EQ after the amp

but i haven't experimented much outside of the Rectifier and fireball models

but i guess it really depends on the amp model, too

for the ENGL i only needed one Pre-EQ before i was happy with it
but for the Rectifier i had like 2 Studio EQ and 1 Graphic (or the other way around, i dont remember) before i was happy with the sound


----------



## xCaptainx

Had a gig last night through a fairly good sized p.a. Pretty small affair and a good way to break in our new drummer. Figured it was a great non risk way of trying full D.I with the HD500 through a big p.a setup. 

Our other guitarist has an Axe FX ultra and we've been going D.I into the practise room poweramp to save us carting our cabinets to the practise room. The practise room p.a is MUCH smaller but everything has sounded ok. 

Super stoked to say it that worked really well! I had spent last practise tweaking the deep cab editing functions on the HD500. Without it my D.I tone sounded really thin, and more of a 'recording of an amp' than an actual mic'd up amp when playing loud in the p.a. Trajans Axe FX sounded much much bigger. 

The Cab resonance and 'thump' setting cleared all that up though. Got that satisfying mesa 'thwwwwump' low end chug back. 

But yeah, it worked really well. Both Trajan and I put one output to front of house, and one output to our drummer each (he plays to a click and then mixed our guitar signals on his own little mixing board) 

Only weird thing was the stage being deadly silent. I say deadly silent as it was foldback sound only but I'm much more used to have a huge wall of cabs behind me. Made the stage SO much more silent, but that worked well for me cause I could hear the drummer much better. Would love to invest in an in ear monitor system now haha. 

Anywho, this wee experiment has given me MUCH more confidence with the powered monitor approach; really looking forward to getting one. Going to D.I into an even bigger p.a on saturday night so I can hear it through a REALLY cranked rig haha.


----------



## Shask

Cool. I will say the "thump" is always the thing I have the hardest time with. I will say that the new parameters have helped that a lot.


----------



## WarMachine

I just PM'd xCaptainx about this and maybe you guys can chime in too. Im a die hard 5150 fan, always have been. But im also a die hard preamp fan too lol, so it puts me in a dilemma; I have the 5150, 4x12 loaded with Red Coat Governors, Rocktron Xpression which is NOISY AS FACK, and a few effects pedals. When i had my GSP for the short time i did, i ran it using the power section of my 5150 and it sounded AMAZING!!! but i had to send it back quick to get some cash and didnt get to record or jam with it direct to compare. My main question is, with either the line 6 (which seems to get much more praise than the GSP) or the GSP would i be able to tweak either of them enough to sound and "feel" like a tube amp mic'd up? If so then i would seriously consider getting rid of a majority of my gear and just run one of the preamps direct. I hope that made some sense lol


----------



## osmosis2259

ArrowHead said:


> I just started tinkering with it yesterday. So far I'm actually not so impressed. I've had much better luck getting bass sounds going direct. However there's a couple things to consider:
> 
> 1) I need new strings.
> 2) I've always preferred DI, even over a real amp for bass.
> 3) I have not spent more than a day dialing the bass amp in, while I've been tweaking my DI approach for years.
> 
> I'd be interested in hearing a few recordings people have done with the new bass model, as well as a chance to download their patch so I can compare their sound with what I get out of it.



I decided to keep the bass simple. I barely did anything to it besides just a noise gate and studio eq. It adds the fullness in the heavier parts and stands out pretty nice in the cleaner sections in my opinion. I might have to turn it up a little though... I'm not sure... It could be nice getting someones opinion  

Here is a quick clip of a song I'm currently working on 
Music Update- May 5, 2012 by Burak Ozmucur on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## xCaptainx

Ok so I just got back from soundcheck at a 600 capacity venue with a large p.a. Sounding MEAAAAAAAN. Had to dial back the gain a fair bit and increase the cabinet thump but it sounded great. 

our other guitarist ran his axe fx ultra and Soldano SLO patch. It sounded huge. We learnt a lot from the previous night and worked with the soundguy for a fair bit to get a really big on stage sound to compensate for not having two full stacks behind us haha. 

Warmachine; really hard to answer cause I LOVE 5150's haha. I'd do the four cable method with the HD500 if I had your setup, otherwise if you like dual rect tones the HD500 dual rect patch sounds great.


----------



## WarMachine

Thanks dude, got you PM btw lol. I....HATE.....GAS!!!! there needs to be a beano for musicians GAS too!! oh dont get me wrong bro, hands down, the 5150 has and always will be my all time favorite amp. i've never played anything that ever made me dislike it or consider and equal  i've been playing around with so much gear experimenting here lately its not even funny! Just for kicks i ran through my pedals and the 5150 alone and i got it sounding KILLER! (being a friggin guitarist i'll like it for a month or two then change my mind lol) I run an NS-2 in the effects loop for the static hum, killed it. then i tried running my Wylde OD pedal with the gain at 0, level at 2 o'clock and tone at noon and WOW!!! i've never tried a boost like everyone talks about but man, with my gain set on 4.5 and that boost it gave it juuuuust enough push to keep me happy lol. xCaptainx, hat's off to ya bro for nailing the the HD direct dude, thats killer!


----------



## xCaptainx

Righto so first show at kings arms doing D.I worked a treat. HUGE amount of room on stage now, we put our stage scrims up where the amps would normally go (instead of in front of them) so we didnt have that 'hey where the fuck is their gear?!?' look going on. 

Talked to the soundguy quite early at sound check first. Explained the setup and what we needed, and made sure he cranked us through the stage monitors. 

Only mistake I made was not asking for an even mix of both our guitars on both sides. We move around a lot so half the time, I was on the other side of the stage and never heard myself anyway, haha. And hearing JUST me in front of my pedalboard was quite unnerving. I relised I use too much compression on my lead patch as the volume increased dramatically during my solos (which actually really started me when I hit my first one, and completely through me off. All I could hear was my lead, haha) 

Tone wise - much of the 'hhhm...this could have sounded better' was simply down to the amp I was emulation; the dual rect patch. I'm going to try the engl next show for a snappier, more twangy clear overdrive with less sag, or try the deizel or maybe even just the jcm800. Our other guitarist uses the SLO patch of the Axe Fx and has a really nice tone, I think a marshall style tone would compliment it much more than a modern dual rect. 

But if anyone wants tips with the HD500 D.I patch, spend a lot of time with the cabinet deep editing functionality. The resonance function works a treat, and the 'thump' option works much better the higher you have the resonance. 

So all n all, a success! Much more tweaking to be had and experimenting with amp + overdrive choice. i'm thinking of emulating the kerry king jcm800 tone before his 2203KK and do a graphic E.Q upside down smiley before a jcm800. 

oh and it was our first proper show with our new drummer. His new drum skins looked AWESOME. 







We've also been lucky enough to have Nuno Benncourt join us on bass! 







and this is how much I liked my D.I setup.


----------



## sevenstringj

xCaptainx said:


> Tone wise - much of the 'hhhm...this could have sounded better' was simply down to the amp I was emulation; the dual rect patch. I'm going to try the engl next show for a snappier, more twangy clear overdrive with less sag, *or try the diezel* or maybe even just the jcm800. Our other guitarist uses the SLO patch of the Axe Fx and has a really nice tone, I think a marshall style tone would compliment it much more than a modern dual rect.





POD HD500 has a Diezel model? Or did you pull some ninja grammar and start talking about the Axe FX mid-sentence?


----------



## T-e-r-r-y

sevenstringj said:


> POD HD500 has a Diezel model? Or did you pull some ninja grammar and start talking about the Axe FX mid-sentence?



You have to buy it as part of a model pack called "Metal Shop" :

Line 6

I've been using the HD500 with my Laney GH50L hooked up via the four-cable method. My Laney does all the high gain stuff and I use the HD500 for effects and cleaner amp models. It's like giving my amp more channels!


----------



## Mordacain

T-e-r-r-y said:


> You have to buy it as part of a model pack called "Metal Shop" :
> 
> Line 6
> 
> I've been using the HD500 with my Laney GH50L hooked up via the four-cable method. My Laney does all the high gain stuff and I use the HD500 for effects and cleaner amp models. It's like giving my amp more channels!



Those are old models and are not compatible with the PODHD line.


----------



## T-e-r-r-y

Oops, my bad.


----------



## cyril v

sevenstringj said:


> POD HD500 has a Diezel model? Or did you pull some ninja grammar and start talking about the Axe FX mid-sentence?



He was probably thinking Bogner Uber, maybe?


----------



## xCaptainx

ah yes sorry, Bogner!


----------



## MF_Kitten

FWIW, the JCM800 model will mix well with almost any other amp model. The result is a really "loud" sounding tone (and not by adding more highs and lows at all), with a pleasant high end (at least when mixed with the recto).

The Fireball model is pretty awesome, and the Uberschall model is growly as FUCK. I'm not getting along with the recto model on it's own though, the high end just isn't the right kind for my taste. I have to work around it more than anything, ya know?


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

MF_Kitten said:


> FWIW, the JCM800 model will mix well with almost any other amp model. The result is a really "loud" sounding tone (and not by adding more highs and lows at all), with a pleasant high end (at least when mixed with the recto).
> 
> The Fireball model is pretty awesome, and the Uberschall model is growly as FUCK. I'm not getting along with the recto model on it's own though, the high end just isn't the right kind for my taste. I have to work around it more than anything, ya know?



I've managed some decent rhythm tones out of the Rectifier but it took quite a bit of time and tinkering to get it

Ola's patch is pretty nice too, imo


----------



## MF_Kitten

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> I've managed some decent rhythm tones out of the Rectifier but it took quite a bit of time and tinkering to get it
> 
> Ola's patch is pretty nice too, imo



I haven't tried Ola's patch, but i don't use the built-in cab sims anyway, so i'm not too bothered. Probably wouldn't like it all that much, just like i didn't like Bulb's Pod XT tone. I love how they sound when the guys who made them are playing through them, but that just reveals how personal one's settings can be!

edit: try this patch: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/TIGHTER THAN TIGHT.h5e

Remove the compressor, and maybe the gate, that are at the end of the chain if you want to use cab sims with it. It'll spazz out and overload if you don't. If you do activate cab sims, you should also turn down the outputs on the amps (by the same amount) to avoid distorting the "vintage preamp" models, that are there to flip the phase on one amp and do some low and high end filtering.


----------



## eastguitar

Hello Friends!!

This is my new demo: Threshols. Recorded with my Pizarro Guitar 6 Strings (DiMarzio Pickups) and Line6 POD HD Pro.

Threshold by Esteban Soto T. on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Greetings!!!


----------



## fps

Played the HD500 straight into a PA last night, gonna get a video of a song up soon if the performance is any good, really happy with the sound, loving the new cab settings with the amounts of thump and resonance, much more amp-like now even than before, and I was happy before!!


----------



## Alekke

Anyone tried to use BOOST COMP. instead of screamer?

I started to use it in my live setup with mesa model and I think it gives nice THUD to the sound and it becomes more beefy.

My settings are: Drive:45, Bass:0, Treble:75, Comp:30, Output:95


I would like to hear what you think of it!


----------



## MF_Kitten

Alekke said:


> Anyone tried to use BOOST COMP. instead of screamer?
> 
> I started to use it in my live setup with mesa model and I think it gives nice THUD to the sound and it becomes more beefy.
> 
> My settings are: Drive:45, Bass:0, Treble:75, Comp:30, Output:95
> 
> 
> I would like to hear what you think of it!



i tried it out a bunch, but it never accentuated or removed the frequencies i wanted, and it doesn't boost much if you don't use the compressor function. It's good as a "gimme some more gain!" function though.


----------



## Alekke

For me, on settings above, it gives pretty much same effect as screamer only beefier.
Maybe it's my guitar cause its super bright so it fits.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Alekke said:


> For me, on settings above, it gives pretty much same effect as screamer only beefier.
> Maybe it's my guitar cause its super bright so it fits.



yeah, it sounds like you're benefiting from the thing that i'm not


----------



## sevenstringj

eastguitar said:


> Hello Friends!!
> 
> This is my new demo: Threshols. Recorded with my Pizarro Guitar 6 Strings (DiMarzio Pickups) and Line6 POD HD Pro.
> 
> Threshold by Esteban Soto T. on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Greetings!!!


----------



## eastguitar

sevenstringj said:


>


 
Thanks friend!!!


----------



## grimorian

Is there a way to change the new cab parameters, like Thump, etc... On the HD500 itself? Or is it only through the edit program?


----------



## xCaptainx

page 5 of the amp editing area. Highlight the amp, double tap the enter button (the one to the top right of the screen) and then scroll right 5 times. 

I only edit via the HD500, my wife hogs the computer too much for me to use it haha.


----------



## xCaptainx

So we got some audio from the desk from our first attempt at going D.I with the HD500 and Axe fx! 

so we got some audio from the sound desk! untouched audio straight from the soundboard haha. Been really good to listen back to this. Trajans on the left side (AXE FX), I'm on the right (HD500) bear in mind it's our first time trying D.I patches, and a basic audio mix. 

I've made some new patches based on the Engl in stead of the Mesa. Mesa is louder and sounds 'bigger' but it's a bit overpowering and too much gain when there is another guitar in the mix. The Engl has more twang and sits better in the mix. 

http://soundcloud.com/xcaptainx/in-dread-response-cannons-at

Cannons at Dawn is probably the most 'straight forward' song for me to play, but that usually means I go way more mental on the performance side of things and screw up a lot, haha. 

My solo is at the 3 min mark. On stage I thought it sounded insanely loud and thought I had way too much compression on it, but comparing it to my basic rhythm volume, it actually wasn't that bad. And considering I couldnt hear Trajan, I managed to hit my bends fairly ok! haha. 

http://soundcloud.com/xcaptainx/in-dread-response-apophis-live

Interesting thing to note - from the 4min mark to the 8 min mark I used my looper to record/loop the main riff first 12 bars, then spent the rest of the time doing the octaves underneath. Our drummer plays to a click so as long as I hit it at the exact right moment, it all fits in nicely. Audio on Trajans side goes a bit weird near the end as he has his guitar slung on his back and he was climbing the P.A speakers in a moment of passion hahaha.

Next gig I'm going to try my Engl patches, try and get another soundboard recording. I've got a JCM800 patch lined up ready to try out too haha. Good times.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

The Bogner Uber is my "go-to" for everything in hi-gain app these days. I've gotten the right blend, with plenty of bottom end but tight, with enough upper mids & no shrill on the top end. It's taken me a while in multiple recording situations to finally get it right. I ended up backing the gain back down to around 9 o'clock, and with the eq settings it records a nice crunchy, massive tone that sits nicely in the mix.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

xCaptainx said:


> Next gig I'm going to try my Engl patches, try and get another soundboard recording. I've got a JCM800 patch lined up ready to try out too haha. Good times.


 
i'm really curious as to what the JCM800 patch sounds like

i've just about given up on the marshall and plexi models on their own


----------



## cyril v

xCaptainx said:


> So we got some audio from the desk from our first attempt at going D.I with the HD500 and Axe fx!
> 
> so we got some audio from the sound desk! untouched audio straight from the soundboard haha. Been really good to listen back to this. Trajans on the left side (AXE FX), I'm on the right (HD500) bear in mind it's our first time trying D.I patches, and a basic audio mix.
> 
> I've made some new patches based on the Engl in stead of the Mesa. Mesa is louder and sounds 'bigger' but it's a bit overpowering and too much gain when there is another guitar in the mix. The Engl has more twang and sits better in the mix.
> 
> *In Dread Response - Cannons At Dawn (Live at Kings Arms 5th May 2012) by xcaptainx on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free*
> 
> Cannons at Dawn is probably the most 'straight forward' song for me to play, but that usually means I go way more mental on the performance side of things and screw up a lot, haha.
> 
> My solo is at the 3 min mark. On stage I thought it sounded insanely loud and thought I had way too much compression on it, but comparing it to my basic rhythm volume, it actually wasn't that bad. And considering I couldnt hear Trajan, I managed to hit my bends fairly ok! haha.
> 
> *In Dread Response - Apophis (Live @ Kings Arms 5th May 2012) by xcaptainx on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free*
> 
> Interesting thing to note - from the 4min mark to the 8 min mark I used my looper to record/loop the main riff first 12 bars, then spent the rest of the time doing the octaves underneath. Our drummer plays to a click so as long as I hit it at the exact right moment, it all fits in nicely. Audio on Trajans side goes a bit weird near the end as he has his guitar slung on his back and he was climbing the P.A speakers in a moment of passion hahaha.
> 
> Next gig I'm going to try my Engl patches, try and get another soundboard recording. I've got a JCM800 patch lined up ready to try out too haha. Good times.



fixed links.


----------



## osmosis2259

eastguitar said:


> Hello Friends!!
> 
> This is my new demo: Threshols. Recorded with my Pizarro Guitar 6 Strings (DiMarzio Pickups) and Line6 POD HD Pro.
> 
> Threshold by Esteban Soto T. on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Greetings!!!



Awesome

I always love listening to your tunes


----------



## legolas151

Hey there! I think my pod hd is sounding a bit thin for rhythm and leads and lacking a bit of attack as well.. you guys know what the problem might be? 

My current chain is 
Tube Comp - NG - Graphic EQ - Studio EQ - Screamer - NG - Treadplate w/ 57 on X and 412 XXL
(through a PA with a 15' speaker)

I'm using the EQs to basically lower the gain on the low (150) and high (5000) frequencies


----------



## Bevo

Got mine last night and rented a PA speaker, damn is it clear and the sound is fantastic!!

I think I am on the right track with this new set up, now I just have to get that bass patch and I should be good!
I have not tried the 4 cable method with my Sansamp but will do that soon.


----------



## Zorkuus

legolas151 said:


> Hey there! I think my pod hd is sounding a bit thin for rhythm and leads and lacking a bit of attack as well.. you guys know what the problem might be?
> 
> My current chain is
> Tube Comp - NG - Graphic EQ - Studio EQ - Screamer - NG - Treadplate w/ 57 on X and 412 XXL
> (through a PA with a 15' speaker)
> 
> I'm using the EQs to basically lower the gain on the low (150) and high (5000) frequencies


Kinda hard to tell when I don't know your settings. Have you tried messing with the cab settings (resonance level, thump and decay)? Those can make or break the tone with the treadplate.


----------



## osmosis2259

legolas151 said:


> Hey there! I think my pod hd is sounding a bit thin for rhythm and leads and lacking a bit of attack as well.. you guys know what the problem might be?
> 
> My current chain is
> Tube Comp - NG - Graphic EQ - Studio EQ - Screamer - NG - Treadplate w/ 57 on X and 412 XXL
> (through a PA with a 15' speaker)
> 
> I'm using the EQs to basically lower the gain on the low (150) and high (5000) frequencies



It could help to look at some of the available tones out there for reference.
MeAmBobbo's are always nice and there's always a description on how he gets the sounds, his approach etc

MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Demo


----------



## RickyCigs

Meambobbo definitely helped me figure out what I was doing with my hd500. Also check out Chimp Spanner's short guide on YouTube. 

My computer crashed a week before I bought my hd, so I've been stuck editing solely on the unit itself. Having an explanation was a lifesaver. I went from being a bit skeptical about it to listing my engl powerball for sale  

P.s. I love In Dread Response. Please tour in Canada xCaptainx! Lol


----------



## fps

Thought this was the place to share, here is some POD HD500 from our gig the other day going straight into the PA, really happy with the sounds, had just got the upgrade and started tweaking the thump and resonance, the amp model's the Bogner Uber (which would be my dream amp haha) with Recto Cab. Singer sounds miraculous given he works nights, was utterly jetlagged, very happy with the sound and the tones!


----------



## Thrashman

MF_Kitten said:


> My ultimate goal is to one day be famous enough that people will be coming on here and bugging everyone who saw me post my patches here and there, to try and get a hold of them
> 
> You know, like Fredrik posting his old POD patches on the meshuggah forum?
> 
> i'll show myself out...



He did? Damn, I'd love to see those...


----------



## MF_Kitten

Thrashman said:


> He did? Damn, I'd love to see those...



actually, i'm pretty sure you wouldn't care if you got to check it out, they were pretty generic, and didn't sound very good 

Their Vetta settings would have been valuable though!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Call me a noob but

what does the tweak knob on the HD Bean do?


----------



## Rev2010

The tap button, it's always flashing at the set tempo. Is there a way to turn off the flashing? Might sound like I'm neurotic but I find it distracting and annoying. Thanks. 


Rev.


----------



## danger5oh

Masking tape = fixed!

... but seriously, I don't think there is a way to get rid of it. I found it to be very distracting as well. One piece of tape later, I was a happy camper.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Yes you can, its under the setup menu when you're editing a patch.


----------



## MobiusR

Setup ---> 2/10 ---> Tap Tempo Led ---> Off 

Done


----------



## Rev2010

You guys are awesome! Thanks Mobius 


Rev.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Trying to get a Muenzner-like lead tone
the sorts of which he has in Necrophagist

anyone wanna help me out?

edit: scratched the fx chain going in a different direction, but if anyone wants to help me out on the muenzner thing it would be really cool


----------



## Bevo

Spent some time with the bass patch off the Line6 site and it was pretty good, good enough to jam with fore sure!
This really makes my rig simple now, an active pa and the POD with my two guitars!
Sweeeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## fiveyears

Pretty noob question here. But what would be a good, affordable poweramp to use with my podhd500?


----------



## cyb

fiveyears said:


> Pretty noob question here. But what would be a good, affordable poweramp to use with my podhd500?



rocktron velocity 300 imo


----------



## eastguitar

osmosis2259 said:


> Awesome
> 
> I always love listening to your tunes



WOW!!! Thanks friend, I appreciate your comment... Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Bevo

Looking at the Line6 web site and all the patches I went to the bass side to look what they had.
Question, can I save a bass patch for the Bass POD and save it on my HD500, do you think it would work?

I just don't want to ruin what I have now.


----------



## cyb

Bevo said:


> Looking at the Line6 web site and all the patches I went to the bass side to look what they had.
> Question, can I save a bass patch for the Bass POD and save it on my HD500, do you think it would work?
> 
> I just don't want to ruin what I have now.



Bass pod patches won't work on the HD series, as far as I know


----------



## btbamthewell

Finally got a good chance to play around with my hd500.

Having a blast with it but I can't seem to find any nice "chunky" rhythm tones. I'm going for ISIS, Cult of Luna type tone but bass is sounding too thin. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

btbamthewell said:


> Finally got a good chance to play around with my hd500.
> 
> Having a blast with it but I can't seem to find any nice "chunky" rhythm tones. I'm going for ISIS, Cult of Luna type tone but bass is sounding too thin.
> 
> Any suggestions?



what amp/cab models have you been using?


----------



## eastguitar

Inside the Mind by Esteban Soto T. on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

I apologize for interrupting the conversation, but I want to introduce another demo I recorded with my Line6 HD Pro and my Pizarro Guitar 6 strings with DiMarzio Pickups.

I'm really happy with this multi-effect, is very versatile for studio recording.

Unfortunately I can not hold still playing live, I wonder how playing live, whether to change takes a long time effects, etc..

Greetings and hopefully comment on my demo!
Greetings from Chile!!!


----------



## bluediamond

hello guys..
I've just bought a POD HD desktop, I'm really pleased with the unit.
Drive sound are 10x better than my previous POD XT (which isn't bad at all) , especially with 2.0 firmware.. it add more depth to the sound

Now, can you guys give me some clue on how to get great clean tone with a lot of headroom? 
I just can't make it crystal clean, it's always slightly driven.. if I lower the drive then It would not balance volume-wise with my other tones.. I kinda miss the L6 super clean, or L6 aco2 from my XT

My guitar has dimarzio tone zone bridge and fast track 2 neck (which would soon be replaced with a pro track).. so it isn't extreme output at all


----------



## xCaptainx

I found a great bass pod patch video by the way


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

xCaptainx said:


> I found a great bass pod patch video by the way




you're an angel


----------



## Bevo

That will work no problem, thanks for the vid!!

My rig is so simple now my HD500 and a PA cab, one trip into the jam with no heavy lifting!

This week we are jaming and I will be playing both bass and guitar, the ultimate test!


----------



## Kidneythief

Hey people,

I'm thinking strongly about getting a POD HD500, and hooking it up to active speaker. I've been trying to read through this thread, but would like to get some input, if anyone else is using this method and how it is working out for them?

My idea would be:
Guitar->POD->Speaker

The "best quality" I had in vision would be a db Technologies Cromo 10.http://www.dbtechnologies.com/index.php?id=22&L=0&tx_amdbt_pi1


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

i wish Line6 would bring the Modern Hi-Gain back


----------



## Bevo

Kidneythief said:


> Hey people,
> 
> I'm thinking strongly about getting a POD HD500, and hooking it up to active speaker. I've been trying to read through this thread, but would like to get some input, if anyone else is using this method and how it is working out for them?
> 
> My idea would be:
> Guitar->POD->Speaker
> 
> The "best quality" I had in vision would be a db Technologies Cromo 10.


 

Thats what I am doing with a local Yorkville 12 inch 550W PA speaker, this thing is insane loud or whisper quiet not to mention crystal clear. The bass through the POD is amazing and the low B on my 5 rings true.

I am getting rid of two full rigs for the guitars > POD > PA!
After buying the new gear I also have lots of cash left!

One reason I did not want the POD was to much tweaking. I had some good patches on mine as well as downloaded a few.
Now in my user list I have all my faves and no tweaking just playing...Perfect!!


----------



## brector

Kidneythief said:


> Hey people,
> 
> I'm thinking strongly about getting a POD HD500, and hooking it up to active speaker. I've been trying to read through this thread, but would like to get some input, if anyone else is using this method and how it is working out for them?
> 
> My idea would be:
> Guitar->POD->Speaker
> 
> The "best quality" I had in vision would be a db Technologies Cromo 10.



I have been running my POD through an Alto 15" powered monitor (TS115a) for months now and I love it!

-Brian


----------



## cyb

brector said:


> I have been running my POD through an Alto 15" powered monitor (TS115a) for months now and I love it!
> 
> -Brian



+1 on the TS115a that thing is KILLER especially the price!


----------



## Meximelt

Kidneythief said:


> Hey people,
> 
> I'm thinking strongly about getting a POD HD500, and hooking it up to active speaker. I've been trying to read through this thread, but would like to get some input, if anyone else is using this method and how it is working out for them?
> 
> My idea would be:
> Guitar->POD->Speaker
> 
> The "best quality" I had in vision would be a db Technologies Cromo 10.http://www.dbtechnologies.com/index.php?id=22&L=0&tx_amdbt_pi1



I have the "little" alto 10 (only 600 Watts) truly powerful and handles every tone you put through it.


----------



## MiPwnYew

I've got a Alto TS112a and I love it!


On a side note, anyone have a good Coheed patch? Or any pointers because mine sounds TERRIBLE lol


----------



## Kidneythief

So from what I understood it correctly the connection would look like:

Guitar -> "Guitar" in the POD, and there from "Unbalanced Output" (Left if I'm using only one active speaker) -> Speaker/Active Monitor/whatever you call them.

Hmm...doesn't really sound too "mystical"

Although I'm still thinking about buying a cheaper combo and maybe putting it trough it. Will have to see how my budget will turn out after taxing is finally over.


----------



## RickyCigs

You can use either out, it doesn't have to be left. You just have to have your output either center, or panned to the side that your using.


----------



## RickyCigs

Also, as has been stated before, the tones you get will only be as good as the speakers/power amp they're coming through. I've tried my hd500 through the fx return of my peavey XXX combo and my ENGL powerball 2 and they were a world of difference.

That being said, a "cheap combo" will give you a "cheap" tone.


----------



## Bevo

Used PA speakers are super cheap and an old power amp for audio can also be found cheap, this will be a great set up with the HD500.

You can also go 1/4 out to your PA/Amp as well, you don't need to use XLR.


----------



## MobiusR

Anyone use the ENGL for a live/power amp situation? To me its practically useless and mids are just up the ass. I always have to use a Recto when it comes to this. 

Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Bevo

We had our first jam last night and I used my new mini rig, HD500 > PA with the bass and 7 string guitar.
HD on one shoulder, PA in one hand, Bass on my back and 7 String in my other hand..sweet!

I went into the house board and used my PA as a monitor/speaker.
Overall it went really well with no really tweaking as I had the set list and set my user list up to match. Other than adjusting mids and a gain on bass I didn't touch it.

The tone was spot on and everyone loved how I fit in the mix, volume through my cab was massive with a huge amount of punch on palm mutes.
The cab also managed the low B on both guitars really well, just had to increase the cab volume on cab for bass work.

Overall I was really impressed!


----------



## RickyCigs

MobiusR said:


> Anyone use the ENGL for a live/power amp situation? To me its practically useless and mids are just up the ass. I always have to use a Recto when it comes to this.
> 
> Does this happen to anyone else?




The fireball model through the fx return of my powerball head sounds like an engl. I use a parametric to get rid of a little of the "honk" range though. The mids help you cut through a mix.


----------



## grimorian

To those of you using the POD through a powered PA monitor, are you also going through the main board and using the monitor just to hear yourself on stage? Or are you using the monitor by itself on stage? If it's the latter, how big a difference is it from going through a half stack set up? 

And if it's not the latter, do you think using just the PA monitor on stage and not running through the house board would sound decent?


----------



## Fraz

RickyCigs said:


> The fireball model through the fx return of my powerball head sounds like an engl. I use a parametric to get rid of a little of the "honk" range though. The mids help you cut through a mix.



With a little bit of EQ i can get it to sound very similar to my 6505 when running into it's power amp.


----------



## Horizongeetar93

I just want to know what you guys have experienced with this unit. I've been tossing around ideas on what to get for some new gear and this unit keeps popping up. I would like to use this primarily for recording but in the near future i would also like to take it live for effects, tone, etc. 

Also, if any of you have been able to compare other units (such as the eleven rack or axe fx) to this unit, I would like to know if the price makes the unit entirely. As a note, i'm not looking for something phenomenal but this unit seems to be what i'm looking for. I just want opinions. 

Current gear i'm running
Peavey 6505 
Mesa 4x12 traditional cabinet
Isp Decimator
Ibanez ts9 tube screamer
Boss ge7 graphic eq
boss ls2 line selector
digitech digidelay 
boss rv5 reverb


Thanks
-Austin


----------



## Bevo

Some with more stage experience will chime in but I have used mine on its own in a large room and its very very close to what my 2-12 was like. On a larger stage or bigger venue without PA support you would probably need more than one to move that air, volume you will have.


----------



## Bevo

Read up on the massive HD500 topic here, you will have pretty much the same thing in rack form plus a few extras.

If you search you will also find many HD VS AXE threads.

In my opinion it may be cheaper than the other two but it does not give up much in quality, control or tone.


----------



## RickyCigs

Horizongeetar93 said:


> I just want to know what you guys have experienced with this unit. I've been tossing around ideas on what to get for some new gear and this unit keeps popping up. I would like to use this primarily for recording but in the near future i would also like to take it live for effects, tone, etc.
> 
> Also, if any of you have been able to compare other units (such as the eleven rack or axe fx) to this unit, I would like to know if the price makes the unit entirely. As a note, i'm not looking for something phenomenal but this unit seems to be what i'm looking for. I just want opinions.
> 
> Current gear i'm running
> Peavey 6505
> Mesa 4x12 traditional cabinet
> Isp Decimator
> Ibanez ts9 tube screamer
> Boss ge7 graphic eq
> boss ls2 line selector
> digitech digidelay
> boss rv5 reverb
> 
> 
> Thanks
> -Austin




I was using an ENGL Powerball 2 with a custom cabinet loaded with a mix of WGS speakers, and a Maxon od808 and my hd500 has been a killer replacement. I had been struggling with recording tones for quite a while and the amount of tweaking I've done to dial in some good patches has taken less time than moving the mics around already. And this is with only editing on tw unit itself. 

Then add in the fact that it has a built in expression pedal and the price is enough to make it a no-brainer. I can't say enough about it. All it's missing is a 5150 and a diezel vh4....


----------



## Horizongeetar93

RickyCigs said:


> I was using an ENGL Powerball 2 with a custom cabinet loaded with a mix of WGS speakers, and a Maxon od808 and my hd500 has been a killer replacement. I had been struggling with recording tones for quite a while and the amount of tweaking I've done to dial in some good patches has taken less time than moving the mics around already. And this is with only editing on tw unit itself.
> 
> Then add in the fact that it has a built in expression pedal and the price is enough to make it a no-brainer. I can't say enough about it. All it's missing is a 5150 and a diezel vh4....



sweet dude. i was considering the rackmount unit but i'm not too sure if there is a big enough difference in the two to make me consider one or the other.


----------



## bluediamond

Yesterday I made a recording wiht my POD HD, playing thru my fave presets, no external processing, recorded with audacity :

http://k002.kiwi6.com/hotlink/wroxac09h5/new2.wav

pls mind my random noodling


----------



## RickyCigs

Horizongeetar93 said:


> sweet dude. i was considering the rackmount unit but i'm not too sure if there is a big enough difference in the two to make me consider one or the other.



The differences are mainly the outputs. And if you plan on using it live, you'll need a midi pedal to switch channels. If you already have rack gear, then it's probably a better fit, but it wasn't for me for the almost $200 more.


----------



## eastguitar

Heavy Test Pizarro 7 Strings by Esteban Soto T. on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Hi friends!!

This is my new Test of my Pizarro Guitar 7 Strings with EMG Pickups & Line6 HD Pro.
What opinion do you have the 2.0 update the Pod HD?? You find that improved sound? Today I recorded a demo to test the sound of the HD Pro

Please Tell me what you think.


----------



## ridner

picked up an HD500 the other day. still in the infant stages w/ it. look forward to diving further into this unit. there is lots of potential here!


----------



## RickyCigs

eastguitar said:


> Heavy Test Pizarro 7 Strings by Esteban Soto T. on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Hi friends!!
> 
> This is my new Test of my Pizarro Guitar 7 Strings with EMG Pickups & Line6 HD Pro.
> What opinion do you have the 2.0 update the Pod HD?? You find that improved sound? Today I recorded a demo to test the sound of the HD Pro
> 
> Please Tell me what you think.




Sounds pretty decent to me. What amp/cab models are you using?


----------



## MiPwnYew

Trying to learn some Scale The Summit, but every tone I make sounds like ass 


Anyone have a decent patch I can tweak or at least some input on getting a similar tone?


----------



## eastguitar

RickyCigs said:


> Sounds pretty decent to me. What amp/cab models are you using?



Thanks friend!!

I used Angel F-Ball!!

Thanks for your comment!!


----------



## RickyCigs

eastguitar said:


> Thanks friend!!
> 
> I used Angel F-Ball!!
> 
> Thanks for your comment!!



You didn't mention what cab models you were using 

Also, do you care to share your settings? I'm computer-less right now so I dont have the option to download patches


----------



## osmosis2259

Got a new guitar and decided to record an instrumental through POD HD

2 guitar tracks panned left and right
Bass
Drums created in EZdrummer
Mixed in Reaper


----------



## ridner

the more I mess w/ this thing - the more I dig it. I still have barely scratched the surface though. too much other stuff going on to give it the full attention I want.


----------



## RickyCigs

osmosis2259 said:


> Got a new guitar and decided to record an instrumental through POD HD
> 
> 2 guitar tracks panned left and right
> Bass
> Drums created in EZdrummer
> Mixed in Reaper





Sounds crunchy. Treadplate I'm guessing?


----------



## brector

MiPwnYew said:


> Trying to learn some Scale The Summit, but every tone I make sounds like ass
> 
> 
> Anyone have a decent patch I can tweak or at least some input on getting a similar tone?



The one I use is based on the Vox amp. I can get it for you, but I don't know how good the tone actually is lol! (sounds good on my DC800 into Alto TS115a)

-Brian


----------



## MiPwnYew

brector said:


> The one I use is based on the Vox amp. I can get it for you, but I don't know how good the tone actually is lol! (sounds good on my DC800 into Alto TS115a)
> 
> -Brian



Well I'm going into an Alto TS112a with my Ibanez  


It'd be great to try out, thanks man!


----------



## Alekke

BIG QUESTION for all you LIVE players!

LINE 6 POD HD Pro - DIRECT 
vs 
LINE 6 POD HD Pro + REAL pwramp/cab/mic

What is better in live situations?

We are preparing for two very big festivals and I never played DIRECT before so I don't know if I'll like it and I set up such a good preset for sudio/direct. I like it more than my "live" sound.


----------



## soutrikbarua

Hey i have a question....i bought the line 6 hd desktop and was wondering if i can plug in a bass and record with it...


----------



## soutrikbarua

if you never played direct then i suggest you still should stick with the pwr amp and cab cause going direct has a different dynamics to the sound. You should once try it though but you will need to do a little tweeking . plus i suggest you have good monitors on stage if you are going direct


----------



## MF_Kitten

Hey guys, i made a Meshuggah patch!
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Meshuggah Snugglefest.h5e

Not made after a specific album tone, just generally Meshuggah, ya know?
I made it for you guys using impulses or real cabs. If you have Redwirez impulses, use the Marshall 1960B cab with V30's, and use the MDR421 mic CapOffAxis 0,5in. That + this = anatomically correct Meshuggah tone!
It doesn't have a cab model chosen yet, so if you want a cab model you can do that part of it yourself, though i think i got the best results from the blackback 30 cab (if that's what it was called?)
Adjust gain and gate as needed of course. I made this with the PAD switch on the pod OFF.

And yes, it's a crazy angry scooped tone. Sometimes you just gotta scoop a bit. Trust me, it actually does work. It's how Fredrik rolls, after all.

edit: CLIP! http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Thordenthall.mp3


----------



## sevenstringj

soutrikbarua said:


> Hey i have a question....i bought the line 6 hd desktop and was wondering if i can plug in a bass and record with it...



Yes. And download the latest firmware. They added an Ampeg bass amp model.


----------



## osmosis2259

RickyCigs said:


> Sounds crunchy. Treadplate I'm guessing?



Yep. 
I should have turned up the bass a lot louder though... I think it would have sounded a little more full. Sometimes that happens when I am too focused on one instrument.

I know some people that told me to "quad track" the guitars but thats just too much work in my opinion and every rhythm has to be spot on.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

anyone have creamy & saturated lead patches they wanna share?


i went to meambobo's guide to check out his but i got 404's when i tried to download


----------



## Watty

I figure it's buried in here somewhere, but does anyone have experience with running the HD with no cab emu into your DAW (assume logic) and using IR's there to further mod the tone?

I figure it could easily be done, but I'm a bit new to that process and am looking for ways to start in on it.


----------



## osmosis2259

MF_Kitten said:


> Hey guys, i made a Meshuggah patch!
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Meshuggah Snugglefest.h5e
> 
> Not made after a specific album tone, just generally Meshuggah, ya know?
> I made it for you guys using impulses or real cabs. If you have Redwirez impulses, use the Marshall 1960B cab with V30's, and use the MDR421 mic CapOffAxis 0,5in. That + this = anatomically correct Meshuggah tone!
> It doesn't have a cab model chosen yet, so if you want a cab model you can do that part of it yourself, though i think i got the best results from the blackback 30 cab (if that's what it was called?)
> Adjust gain and gate as needed of course. I made this with the PAD switch on the pod OFF.
> 
> And yes, it's a crazy angry scooped tone. Sometimes you just gotta scoop a bit. Trust me, it actually does work. It's how Fredrik rolls, after all.
> 
> edit: CLIP! http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Thordenthall.mp3




I really love that bass man. That was exactly the sound I was trying to get the other day. Is the bass through the pod too?


----------



## Alekke

soutrikbarua said:


> if you never played direct then i suggest you still should stick with the pwr amp and cab cause going direct has a different dynamics to the sound. You should once try it though but you will need to do a little tweeking . plus i suggest you have good monitors on stage if you are going direct



I played direct but not LIVE, so I'm not worried bout the dynamics but for the overall feel and relying strictly on monitors, which are great (4 in front and 2 fill in speaker systems on each side) - it's a big festival.


----------



## MF_Kitten

osmosis2259 said:


> I really love that bass man. That was exactly the sound I was trying to get the other day. Is the bass through the pod too?



Thanks! Yeah, the bass is the new bass amp model and a recto, running into redwirez impulses.


----------



## RickyCigs

osmosis2259 said:


> Yep.
> I should have turned up the bass a lot louder though... I think it would have sounded a little more full. Sometimes that happens when I am too focused on one instrument.
> 
> I know some people that told me to "quad track" the guitars but thats just too much work in my opinion and every rhythm has to be spot on.




We're you using the "dual cab" method? And I agree, quad tracking is pretty hard to get perfect. You can end up just making it muddy. Haw you considered re-amping? One solid dry track that you can duplicate with any tone can save a lot of time


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Blah by Angst Ridden Dreams on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Quick tone test with the Pod.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Blah by Angst Ridden Dreams on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Quick tone test with the Pod.



Oops, looks like we can't find that page!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Oops, looks like we can't find that page!


Da fuq. . . Soundcloud is pissing me off. 


Blah 2 by Angst Ridden Dreams on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## sevenstringj

MF_Kitten said:


> Hey guys, i made a Meshuggah patch!
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Meshuggah Snugglefest.h5e
> 
> Not made after a specific album tone, just generally Meshuggah, ya know?
> I made it for you guys using impulses or real cabs. If you have Redwirez impulses, use the Marshall 1960B cab with V30's, and use the MDR421 mic CapOffAxis 0,5in. That + this = anatomically correct Meshuggah tone!
> It doesn't have a cab model chosen yet, so if you want a cab model you can do that part of it yourself, though i think i got the best results from the blackback 30 cab (if that's what it was called?)
> Adjust gain and gate as needed of course. I made this with the PAD switch on the pod OFF.
> 
> And yes, it's a crazy angry scooped tone. Sometimes you just gotta scoop a bit. Trust me, it actually does work. It's how Fredrik rolls, after all.
> 
> edit: CLIP! http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Thordenthall.mp3



Sounds very much like Chaosphere. It's even got that constant bass harmonic drone thing going on.


----------



## unadventurer

I tried loading the tone demo patches on the Pod HD Pro and it wouldnt work.. Do they only work on the HD floor models?


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

unadventurer said:


> I tried loading the tone demo patches on the Pod HD Pro and it wouldnt work.. Do they only work on the HD floor models?



1. His Line6 Custom Tone Page has them Working, granted you can 'decode' his codenames yourself

2. You can open them with other HD Edit programs, but if for whatever reason you can't open it, you can download both HD Edit programs and manually copy them yourself


----------



## MF_Kitten

That's what i was going for!


----------



## meambobbo

i think if you just change the .h5e extension to .hre, they will load on a pod pro


----------



## Razzy

meambobbo said:


> i think if you just change the .h5e extension to .hre, they will load on a pod pro


 
+1, this is how I open them.


----------



## RickyCigs

I really can't wait to have a working computer again so that I can download some of these patches!! I'm digging the patches that I've been coming up with, but it would be nice to try some other things out and see other peoples approaches. 

As you can imagine, not too many people are very keen on just typing out all their settings lol


----------



## eastguitar

RickyCigs said:


> You didn't mention what cab models you were using
> 
> Also, do you care to share your settings? I'm computer-less right now so I dont have the option to download patches




I'm using 412XXL V-30 cab with 57 OFF XS.

Effects? Noise Gate - Screamer - Amp.


----------



## Watty

meambobbo said:


> i think if you just change the .h5e extension to .hre, they will load on a pod pro



I've tried this in the past, and while they do open, I can't get any audio playback. Thus, I always have to end up remaking the patch in the Pro's editor...

Any thoughts?


----------



## RickyCigs

eastguitar said:


> I'm using 412XXL V-30 cab with 57 OFF XS.
> 
> Effects? Noise Gate - Screamer - Amp.





Just the one cab and no eq's? Very nice.

I've been using a combo of dual amps (same model) and one xxl with 57 off axis and one hiway with 57 on axis. And recently I discovered the uber and xxl both with 409 mics. I'll try and post a sample soon if I can figure out how to properly use my zoom r16 without a computer lol I've gotten pretty close to a nice djenty tone

I've also noticed that the hard gate kills the tone a LOT less.


----------



## MF_Kitten

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/flipbass.h5e

here's my growly distortion bass patch! you'll have to apply cab modeling yourself, though. And remember to adjust the gain to get the right amount of distortion (it's kinda medium gain i guess, not like a guitar-amount of gain), as bass pickups will vary a great deal.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Thordenthall V2.mp3 i also made a new and improved version of the clip i posted earlier


----------



## ridner

Hello there 7 people! Looking for some info on how I could get my rig setup to sound/perform the best way possible. 

Gear:

Orange Dark Terror
Orange 2x12
Line 6 POD HD500


I recently got the POD and am having a helluva time getting it to sound 100% killer. I have read TONS of topics on the POD and have tried various things - running the POD into the power amp direct, I have tried the 4 Cable Method, etc. I have gotten it to sound decent but not great. I am not using any of the stock presets for the amp models as they do not sound all that hot. I am creating my own tones and patches obtained from friends. The tones sound good but nothing I am in love with. I am not sure if the POD just isn't for me or if it is the setup I am using. Would a different amp or dedicated power amp/preamp be a better route to go? What has worked for others that use the POD with a "real" rig? Your help is appreciated.


----------



## RickyCigs

ridner said:


> Hello there 7 people! Looking for some info on how I could get my rig setup to sound/perform the best way possible.
> 
> Gear:
> 
> Orange Dark Terror
> Orange 2x12
> Line 6 POD HD500
> 
> 
> I recently got the POD and am having a helluva time getting it to sound 100% killer. I have read TONS of topics on the POD and have tried various things - running the POD into the power amp direct, I have tried the 4 Cable Method, etc. I have gotten it to sound decent but not great. I am not using any of the stock presets for the amp models as they do not sound all that hot. I am creating my own tones and patches obtained from friends. The tones sound good but nothing I am in love with. I am not sure if the POD just isn't for me or if it is the setup I am using. Would a different amp or dedicated power amp/preamp be a better route to go? What has worked for others that use the POD with a "real" rig? Your help is appreciated.




I've found that I like the direct tone better than running it through a power amp and cab. When I ran it into my engl powerball I found that it made every patch seem similar because of the tone coloration. 

What kind of tone are you looking to get? And what kind of settings are you using now?


----------



## ridner

RickyCigs said:


> I've found that I like the direct tone better than running it through a power amp and cab. When I ran it into my engl powerball I found that it made every patch seem similar because of the tone coloration.
> 
> What kind of tone are you looking to get? And what kind of settings are you using now?



I like all kinds of tones which is why I opted to try the POD. Death, Thrash, Doom, etc. By direct do you mean into a powered monitor?


----------



## RickyCigs

ridner said:


> I like all kinds of tones which is why I opted to try the POD. Death, Thrash, Doom, etc. By direct do you mean into a powered monitor?




Yes I mean a powered monitor or into an interface. If you'd like I could post some settings for you to try out later on that have sounded good for me.


----------



## ridner

yea, some patches or whatever would be cool to check out - thanks!


----------



## fps

ridner said:


> Hello there 7 people! Looking for some info on how I could get my rig setup to sound/perform the best way possible.
> 
> Gear:
> 
> Orange Dark Terror
> Orange 2x12
> Line 6 POD HD500
> 
> 
> I recently got the POD and am having a helluva time getting it to sound 100% killer. I have read TONS of topics on the POD and have tried various things - running the POD into the power amp direct, I have tried the 4 Cable Method, etc. I have gotten it to sound decent but not great. I am not using any of the stock presets for the amp models as they do not sound all that hot. I am creating my own tones and patches obtained from friends. The tones sound good but nothing I am in love with. I am not sure if the POD just isn't for me or if it is the setup I am using. Would a different amp or dedicated power amp/preamp be a better route to go? What has worked for others that use the POD with a "real" rig? Your help is appreciated.



Just some simple stuff, have you turned off cab models? Do you want to? Are you running it in *direct* or *amp* mode? Have you got it set to stack front, or direct?


----------



## ridner

I do have it set to no cab. I have it set to stack power amp right now as I am not running it through the preamp.


----------



## fps

ridner said:


> I do have it set to no cab. I have it set to stack power amp right now as I am not running it through the preamp.



Hmmm, I have found the new deep settings on the cabinet have made a big difference, which I can only seem to find using the HD500 Edit software that you can download, the thump and resonance settings have made it sound a lot more lifelike. I think too much gain provides a lot of fizz at the expense of organic tone sometimes. Just thoughts.


----------



## RickyCigs

ridner said:


> yea, some patches or whatever would be cool to check out - thanks!



My computer crashed less than a week before I got my hd500, so I'll have to just type out my settings lol I'll post at least one later when I turn my gear on  

Also, when you have cab models turned off, it doesn't matter if it's on direct or power amp output setting. I tested it yesterday.


----------



## Shask

ridner said:


> I do have it set to no cab. I have it set to stack power amp right now as I am not running it through the preamp.


Yeah, I would agree, plug it into the effects return with the POD set to stack power amp, and use no cab settings on the amps.

In the mixer turn the pans to center and the faders to 0db. This makes it sound much better. Dont put effects after the mixer, put them between the amp and the mixer.

This is the best setup I have found for plugging it into a guitar amp.


----------



## xCaptainx

spent the last week mucking around with riffs n whatnot, used the bass patch I shared a few pages back

xcaptainx's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

I have no idea what I'm doing recording wise (I just use superior drummer, bulbs toontrack pack, EZ Mix metal packs and repeat) but it's fun. I need a new bass, mine is a piece of shit I scored off a mate for $25 and a door spot to a show, haha. it's got active emg's so it does the trick, but I need to get a b.c rich bass I think, haha.


----------



## Nonservium

Has anyone had any success getting a looser distorted tone (closer to stoner rock/doom) out of the HD500? I really wish they'd put an Orange patch on this at some point.


----------



## RickyCigs

xCaptainx said:


> spent the last week mucking around with riffs n whatnot, used the bass patch I shared a few pages back
> 
> xcaptainx's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> I have no idea what I'm doing recording wise (I just use superior drummer, bulbs toontrack pack, EZ Mix metal packs and repeat) but it's fun. I need a new bass, mine is a piece of shit I scored off a mate for $25 and a door spot to a show, haha. it's got active emg's so it does the trick, but I need to get a b.c rich bass I think, haha.



Sounds pretty killer. Are you working on patches for the next In Dread Response album?


----------



## Purelojik

So i think i've finally got a handle on working with tones on the pod hd. if someone wants the patches to work with their own tone then lemme know. 

i've found a nice mix of using a cold bias with the Fball and xxl cab with the screamer and then one with a warm bias same amp and cab and a classic dist pedal for a more spongy distortion.

EDIT: bass was also using the bass cab model dual tracked dirty and DI just by bypassing the pod with the tuner

Wake Up Final by SheHatesMyTie on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Xykhron

Hey mates!.

Here's a video I did yesterday of my HD Desktop and my Engl amp.



Sorry for not micing the cabinet (a 4x12 Rectifier), but had no mic, so it's camera sound

I'm really impressed how good the HD sounded through the return of my Engl. If it would have a fuller low mids would be great.


----------



## Eric Christian

Maybe I'm just missing something here but the Line 6 website seems real vague regarding the specs of the USB audio on all the POD HD units. My question is the USB audio interface feature full duplexing stereo meaning does it simultaneously record and playback audio? Also, what is the resolution of the audio? Also, does anyone use a POD HD with Acid Pro 7?


----------



## space frog

Xykhron said:


> Hey mates!.
> 
> Here's a video I did yesterday of my HD Desktop and my Engl amp.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for not micing the cabinet (a 4x12 Rectifier), but had no mic, so it's camera sound
> 
> I'm really impressed how good the HD sounded through the return of my Engl. If it would have a fuller low mids would be great.




sounds great


----------



## Electric Wizard

Nonservium said:


> Has anyone had any success getting a looser distorted tone (closer to stoner rock/doom) out of the HD500? I really wish they'd put an Orange patch on this at some point.


I've been using the "Gibtone" into the Hiwatt 412 with the big muff model in front of it. I'm not totally thrilled with it, but it might be a good starting point. I agree though, I'm dying for an Orange model of any kind.

Actually more than anything I'm dying for them to finally make the new firmware available on the 3 and 400's...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Ok so my friend and I just got back from trying an HD and comparing it to the real rectifier.

We were using the recto on the OJ channel, pretty much the exact settings I use when I play with my band, just more gain and a bit more bass. We then ran the HD into the power section of the dual and honestly, there was like a 8% difference at most, and I barely tweaked it, just set it to roughly the same settings. Pretty fucking amazing. I'm definately not buying an AFX now, VERY satisfied. Like blown away. Fuck


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Ok so my friend and I just got back from trying an HD and comparing it to the real rectifier.
> 
> We were using the recto on the OJ channel, pretty much the exact settings I use when I play with my band, just more gain and a bit more bass. We then ran the HD into the power section of the dual and honestly, there was like a 8% difference at most, and I barely tweaked it, just set it to roughly the same settings. Pretty fucking amazing. I'm definately not buying an AFX now, VERY satisfied. Like blown away. Fuck



They sound pretty great.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah the other higain models were lacking a bit though to be honest. Especially the ENGL


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I find that the Bomber model sounds best paired with the XXL 30 cab.


----------



## Shask

Yeah, the Recto model is amazing.... The others not so much. It is the only model I can use....

I have a Triple Recto also, and they are very comparable....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah, quite amazing.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

i really enjoy the recto a ton for rhythm, but i wanna get that nice rectifier lead sound

but on the Pod they end up being sounding thin or rougher than i'd like


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Some quick newb questions..

1. If I want to use the HD500 for both myself and my other guitarist so that the signal goes into each channel of my velocity 300 then into my cab and the other guitarists, how would I do this? 

2. Can I set things up so I can use this as a pre for myself and my vocalist? So that one signal goes into my poweramp + cab and the other goes straight to the vocalists PA?

3. Anyone use the mp3 player thing to play a click track while jamming?

4. What two models would you guys recommend blending if I end up doing what I asked about in question 1? Ive been told blending the jcm works well. I will be using the recto model for sure, so is the jcm still a good choice? Anyone have any luck blending the übershall and recto?


----------



## Bevo

I can't believe I did this but am loving it so far!
For what I do I don't need a huge amount of gear and I love minimal amounts of stuff.

Sold
VHT Pitbull
PF500 Ampeg head
HT5 head
Hartke bass head
Ampeg 2-10
Traynor 2-12
Marshall 2-12
Fender combo
Sansamp bass pre
4 assorted pedals

Now its Bass/Guitar > HD500 > Yorkville 550W 1-12 PA.
My music room is empty and I love it!
Tone wise I feel like I am not giving up anything.


----------



## MF_Kitten

I hope you guys are ready for some serious Meshuggah tone action, because i made a version of my Meshuggah patch using the built in cab sim and EQ, and it sounds great now!

So here's to all the HD series users who don't use impulses or real cabs, and who wants a seriously metal tone:

http://db.tt/1SCyfLzy

Let me know what you think!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

http://soundcloud.com/user8576358/bulb-b6-test-tonehttp://soundcloud.com/user8576358/bulb

Made a patch somewhat similar to Bulb's recent B6 demo. After recording it i can tell the major differences, his has slightly more gain and mids.


----------



## xCaptainx

RickyCigs said:


> Sounds pretty killer. Are you working on patches for the next In Dread Response album?



hahah maaaaaaaaybe. We used Trajans Axe FX ultra for the last one! I'd be keen to give the HD500 a try!

Currently writing new songs


----------



## RickyCigs

xCaptainx said:


> hahah maaaaaaaaybe. We used Trajans Axe FX ultra for the last one! I'd be keen to give the HD500 a try!
> 
> Currently writing new songs





Wicked cool! I'd like to download some patches that get used on the record  I'd also like to be able to buy it somewhere. Kind of limited in a tiny town in Canada lol 

Perhaps you could post a sample of some WIP's (work in progress)


----------



## flv75

Hi , any live patch (pod hd + poweramp) for extreme metal to share ?


----------



## MF_Kitten

here's a couple i made to use with impulses. You'll have to tweak them for use with a cab, mostly tweaking the gain and mids.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Meshuggah Snugglefest.h5e

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/TIGHTER THAN TIGHT.h5e

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/junk dual 7 plex.h5e

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Treadplate 800 nocab.h5e


----------



## Xykhron

One question about HD, because I've no idea about how to make this and even if it's possible: can an HD Desktop (bean) being used as "neutral" recording soundcard?. I'll buy a Kemper so soon and have no external soundcard able to record what us inside it, and I'm wondering about using the Line6 as if it was a soundcard ala Focusrite or Presonus: output from KPA to input of Line6, and from here via USB to computer...but, what kind of amp/feature I've to select on the Line6 to do this?


----------



## RickyCigs

Okay, so still no computer access, so I'll type out one or two settings and if someone likes them, I'll do another lol 

All numbers are in percentages except on eq's and gates

Signal chain as follows
Vetta comp 
Sens. 50
Level 73

Hard gate
Open -55
Close -55
Hold 0
Decay 0

Screamer
Drive 0
Bass 25
Tone 100
Treble 73
Output 100

Graphic eq
1.1khz +2.0

Noise gate
Thresh. 50
Decay 5

Bomber Uber on both. Xxl v-30 57 off axis and 412 Hiway 57 on axis
Settings same on both amp models

Drive 65%
Bass 0
Mid 65
Treb 70
Pres 65
Vol 65
Master 20
Sag 0
Bias 0 
Bias-x 0
Res. 38
Thump 38


----------



## RickyCigs

This one is a very djent like tone. Still tweaking a bit but made a few breakthroughs. 

Blue comp Treb
Sustain 50
Level 61

Noise gate
Thresh 75
Decay 5

Screamer
Drive 0
Bass 40
Tone 100
Treb 70
Output 100

Noise gate
Thresh 75
Decay 5

Line6 Elektrik for both amp models. 412 über 409 DYN and 412 xxl v-30 409 DYN
Amp model settings both the same

Drive 50%
Bass 15
Mid 65
Treb 65
Pres 30
Vol 50
Master 40
Sag 0 
Bias 50
Bias-x 50

If anyone digs these, I have a djenty tread plate tone as well that isn't too harshly trebley like I've heard some be. Let me know what you think!! 

Also, these were tweaked on a yorkville c170p pa speaker, guitar was an Ibanez premium series 7 string with Dimarzio Crunch Lab. 

Also also: I can upload possibly upload some sound files by request


----------



## RickyCigs

Xykhron said:


> One question about HD, because I've no idea about how to make this and even if it's possible: can an HD Desktop (bean) being used as "neutral" recording soundcard?. I'll buy a Kemper so soon and have no external soundcard able to record what us inside it, and I'm wondering about using the Line6 as if it was a soundcard ala Focusrite or Presonus: output from KPA to input of Line6, and from here via USB to computer...but, what kind of amp/feature I've to select on the Line6 to do this?





You should be able to do that by selecting a new tone and leaving it blank.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Xykhron said:


> One question about HD, because I've no idea about how to make this and even if it's possible: can an HD Desktop (bean) being used as "neutral" recording soundcard?. I'll buy a Kemper so soon and have no external soundcard able to record what us inside it, and I'm wondering about using the Line6 as if it was a soundcard ala Focusrite or Presonus: output from KPA to input of Line6, and from here via USB to computer...but, what kind of amp/feature I've to select on the Line6 to do this?



yes it can

you can either set it to "new tone" 

or in the DAW have it only record the "neutral" guitar and use the Pod Tone you have dialed in as a reference.
Stephan Forte did this on his solo album and then re-amped later


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Have any of you used the power amp sim when running the hd into a real poweramp + cab setup? I know with the AFX it sounds better but I have no clue about the HD.


----------



## Alekke

Shask said:


> Yeah, I would agree, plug it into the effects return with the POD set to stack power amp, and use no cab settings on the amps.
> 
> In the mixer turn the pans to center and the faders to 0db. This makes it sound much better. Dont put effects after the mixer, put them between the amp and the mixer.
> 
> This is the best setup I have found for plugging it into a guitar amp.



What do you mean "Dont put effects after the mixer" ?
If I want an EQ to be after the amp, than it doesn't let me put it anywhere but after the mixer. Or am I wrong???


----------



## Alekke

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Have any of you used the power amp sim when running the hd into a real poweramp + cab setup? I know with the AFX it sounds better but I have no clue about the HD.



HD also sounds better. Pre models seem to miss something, not enough body or something


----------



## MF_Kitten

Alekke said:


> HD also sounds better. Pre models seem to miss something, not enough body or something



you'd need a tube power amp to benefit from the pre-models.


----------



## Dayn

Anyone know Steve Vai's 'Touching Tongues'?



The part with pitch shifting and delay that makes the most awesome harmony I've ever heard is at 1:12. I've never learned it before, but I did at least one bar of it and did a quick recording. And here is the patch I used (with EMG808Xs and RG2228). I had to make it a single amp to make room for the delay.

I only learned one bar because I just wanted to say how amazing it sounds. I still can't believe how awesome this device is. Can anyone nail that part? A whole world just opened up.


----------



## RickyCigs

Alekke said:


> What do you mean "Dont put effects after the mixer" ?
> If I want an EQ to be after the amp, than it doesn't let me put it anywhere but after the mixer. Or am I wrong???



You can place effects blocks between the mixer and amp. On dual amps you need two of the same effects in that case though


----------



## Alekke

MF_Kitten said:


> you'd need a tube power amp to benefit from the pre-models.



I do have a tube poweramp ... still, I don't like pre-models in "live" use.




RickyCigs said:


> You can place effects blocks between the mixer and amp. On dual amps you need two of the same effects in that case though



When I do it, it always skips to before the amp or after the mixer!!! What's the catch?
It probably works only when dual amp mode is set? Then you'll need to set one fx block on each side.


----------



## RickyCigs

Alekke said:


> I do have a tube poweramp ... still, I don't like pre-models in "live" use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I do it, it always skips to before the amp or after the mixer!!! What's the catch?
> It probably works only when dual amp mode is set? Then you'll need to set one fx block on each side.



That's possible. I only ever use dual amps to utilize the dual cab method so I'm not sure otherwise. I'll try when I get home on a single amp and see if it's just you. I'm assuming your running the newest firmware?

Also, I tried the Pre- only models in a "live" setup and I thought they sounded like a cheesy distortion pedal. Much meatier with the full model and cab sims turned off.


----------



## Alekke

RickyCigs said:


> That's possible. I only ever use dual amps to utilize the dual cab method so I'm not sure otherwise. I'll try when I get home on a single amp and see if it's just you. I'm assuming your running the newest firmware?
> 
> Also, I tried the Pre- only models in a "live" setup and I thought they sounded like a cheesy distortion pedal. Much meatier with the full model and cab sims turned off.



Probably.
yes, new firmware, but that doesn't affect it. 
I'll try also later today. Does dual amp requires free block? I ran out of free blocks 

Agreed on pre-models


----------



## Shask

RickyCigs said:


> That's possible. I only ever use dual amps to utilize the dual cab method so I'm not sure otherwise. I'll try when I get home on a single amp and see if it's just you. I'm assuming your running the newest firmware?
> 
> Also, I tried the Pre- only models in a "live" setup and I thought they sounded like a cheesy distortion pedal. Much meatier with the full model and cab sims turned off.


It will let you whether you use one or two amps. Doesnt matter. I dont know why it wouldnt let you  I typically just grab one of those empty blue cubes in HD Edit after the mixer and drag it to a spot between the amp and mixer.


I don't know why it sounds different, it just does. If you put an EQ right after the mixer and move it right before the mixer after the amp it will sound way different. Usually for the better. Theoretically it should sound the same, but it doesn't 


A lot of guys have issues also where they use delay or reverb or something after the mixer and it gets overdriven and makes a horrible fizzy, clipped digital distortion sound. This is fixed by moving it before the mixer. I have found many good dynamic sounds can be had if you crank the mixer to like +5db, but obviously you cant use anything after it if you use those type of settings...


Just play with it and see what happens. I have found the mixer to change the sound more than about anything else in the unit. I don't know why it is so weird because you would think it would just change the volume, but it doesn't. It changes the way things interact and stack with each other. It changes the entire flatness and dynamics of the amp models themselves....


----------



## Shask

RickyCigs said:


> That's possible. I only ever use dual amps to utilize the dual cab method so I'm not sure otherwise. I'll try when I get home on a single amp and see if it's just you. I'm assuming your running the newest firmware?
> 
> Also, I tried the Pre- only models in a "live" setup and I thought they sounded like a cheesy distortion pedal. Much meatier with the full model and cab sims turned off.


I have been playing with this more, and I tend to find that using the full model sounds best. I am using a solid state poweramp on one side,and a tube poweramp on the other side into a stereo cab. They are very similar at lower volumes. It makes me think the PRE models would only sound good into a tube poweramp that is cranked and is distorting some on its own...

I typically only use 1 amp model...not dual amps, although I play with it sometimes...


----------



## Nonservium

Electric Wizard said:


> I've been using the "Gibtone" into the Hiwatt 412 with the big muff model in front of it. I'm not totally thrilled with it, but it might be a good starting point. I agree though, I'm dying for an Orange model of any kind.
> 
> Actually more than anything I'm dying for them to finally make the new firmware available on the 3 and 400's...




I'll give that a shot tonight. I kinda dig that Gibtone amp as is, throwing some fuzz on there is a good idea.

At this point, I'm seriously looking to buy a Orange since I enjoy quite a bit of doom/stoner stuff.


----------



## Alekke

Shask said:


> It will let you whether you use one or two amps. Doesnt matter. I dont know why it wouldnt let you  I typically just grab one of those empty blue cubes in HD Edit after the mixer and drag it to a spot between the amp and mixer.
> 
> 
> I don't know why it sounds different, it just does. If you put an EQ right after the mixer and move it right before the mixer after the amp it will sound way different. Usually for the better. Theoretically it should sound the same, but it doesn't
> 
> 
> A lot of guys have issues also where they use delay or reverb or something after the mixer and it gets overdriven and makes a horrible fizzy, clipped digital distortion sound. This is fixed by moving it before the mixer. I have found many good dynamic sounds can be had if you crank the mixer to like +5db, but obviously you cant use anything after it if you use those type of settings...
> 
> 
> Just play with it and see what happens. I have found the mixer to change the sound more than about anything else in the unit. I don't know why it is so weird because you would think it would just change the volume, but it doesn't. It changes the way things interact and stack with each other. It changes the entire flatness and dynamics of the amp models themselves....




All said is true!
This is what I found out:
You CAN put fx block after the amp and before the mixer but it opens second row which you then leave blank.
If you put EQ in there, for lets say boosting the mids, and add another EQ right after the first one (before the mixer) it changes the sound completely even if it is in flat position!!! Which doesn't make sense! It shouldn't do anything it is FLAT! So if you wanna put a low pass EQ, you must put it after the mixer.
EQ's sound different before and after the mixer. That is a fact.

I use stereo delay at the end of the chain to short delay one channel (guitar doubler effect - I have stereo poweramp and two cabinets) and didn't notice the sound change when on or off nor when it's before the mixer. So at least that works.

And at last, I found out that, in the end, mesa model is still a tad better when using POD HD with real poweramp and cab.


----------



## Kristianx510

Has anyone here ran their POD HD DI when playing live? if so, how does it sound?


----------



## RickyCigs

Kristianx510 said:


> Has anyone here ran their POD HD DI when playing live? if so, how does it sound?




Read through some of this thread  you'll even find sound samples.


----------



## xCaptainx

hahah yeah, check my posts!


----------



## Alekke

Alekke said:


> All said is true!
> This is what I found out:
> You CAN put fx block after the amp and before the mixer but it opens second row which you then leave blank.
> If you put EQ in there, for lets say boosting the mids, and add another EQ right after the first one (before the mixer) it changes the sound completely even if it is in flat position!!! Which doesn't make sense! It shouldn't do anything it is FLAT! So if you wanna put a low pass EQ, you must put it after the mixer.
> EQ's sound different before and after the mixer. That is a fact.
> 
> I use stereo delay at the end of the chain to short delay one channel (guitar doubler effect - I have stereo poweramp and two cabinets) and didn't notice the sound change when on or off nor when it's before the mixer. So at least that works.
> 
> And at last, I found out that, in the end, mesa model is still a tad better when using POD HD with real poweramp and cab.



Last night it cross my mind why EQ's sound different before the mixer and after the mixer but my POD is far away to examine that.

Whey you put EQ before the mixer, it opens a second signal row, that means two signals are entering the mixer of which only one is EQ'd while when EQ is put after the mixer it equalizes both signals merged. 

But I still don't get why EQ that is put after first EQ before the mixer changes the sound so much even when flat!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Hi guys! Pod HD Pro Midi question: I didn't understand from manual how to assing to Behinger FCB1010 my presents. They are all in one setlist and...how to do it?


----------



## ridner

fps said:


> Hmmm, I have found the new deep settings on the cabinet have made a big difference, which I can only seem to find using the HD500 Edit software that you can download, the thump and resonance settings have made it sound a lot more lifelike. I think too much gain provides a lot of fizz at the expense of organic tone sometimes. Just thoughts.



yea, I use the HD Edit interface. do the thump, etc settings work when you are not using a cab sim?


----------



## Shask

Alekke said:


> Last night it cross my mind why EQ's sound different before the mixer and after the mixer but my POD is far away to examine that.
> 
> Whey you put EQ before the mixer, it opens a second signal row, that means two signals are entering the mixer of which only one is EQ'd while when EQ is put after the mixer it equalizes both signals merged.
> 
> But I still don't get why EQ that is put after first EQ before the mixer changes the sound so much even when flat!


I was thinking about this also after you confirmed what I said. I was thinking the same thing about the mixing of the 2 signals. I am going to play with this more when I get some time.

Many people say the best way to run the unit is to center the top mixer and mute the bottom one. This gives you only the mono signal from the top row. I am going to try this with the EQ and see if the major differences is still there.


----------



## Shask

ridner said:


> yea, I use the HD Edit interface. do the thump, etc settings work when you are not using a cab sim?


No, they don't work. They also don't work when you have the output set to stack poweramp. This is one major downfall of how these new features are implemented.

I still want to try an Axe-FX because it appears that the sag/depth/thump controls are in the poweramp section instead of the cab section. This makes more sense to me, and would probably benefit me greatly as I prefer these units without cabs into a poweramp and guitar cab....


----------



## Razzy

Hey guys, I posted this vid in my NGD thread as well, but figured it would fit here as well.

There is absolutely no post processing on the guitars in this video as I really wanted to show exactly what it sounds like.



This is a dual tone with the Angel F-Ball model on both sides.

Edit: The embedded player automatically sets it to 240P, you may want to up it to 360P or 480P for the best representation.


----------



## RickyCigs

Razzy said:


> Hey guys, I posted this vid in my NGD thread as well, but figured it would fit here as well.
> 
> There is absolutely no post processing on the guitars in this video as I really wanted to show exactly what it sounds like.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a dual tone with the Angel F-Ball model on both sides.
> 
> Edit: The embedded player automatically sets it to 240P, you may want to up it to 360P or 480P for the best representation.




I really dig that tone. What pickups are you using? Also, care to share what your using in your Pre amp model chain?


----------



## Razzy

RickyCigs said:


> I really dig that tone. What pickups are you using? Also, care to share what your using in your Pre amp model chain?



The pickups in this guitar are just the stock Carvin pickups, as far as my preamp chain, I'm going, hard-gate, red-comp, hard-gate, tubescreamer then to the amps. One is doing more bass with the XXL cab, and the other is doing more mids and highs with the Treadplate. I have an EQ after the mid/high amp boosting the upper mids, and a low pass at the end of the chain to get rid of the fizz in the top end.

Note: The patch shown at the beginning of the video is actually my lead patch, I just thought it would be funny to show it because of the name.

I can post the patch later after I get off work if anybody wants it.


----------



## RickyCigs

Razzy said:


> The pickups in this guitar are just the stock Carvin pickups, as far as my preamp chain, I'm going, hard-gate, red-comp, hard-gate, tubescreamer then to the amps. One is doing more bass with the XXL cab, and the other is doing more mids and highs with the Treadplate. I have an EQ after the mid/high amp boosting the upper mids, and a low pass at the end of the chain to get rid of the fizz in the top end.
> 
> Note: The patch shown at the beginning of the video is actually my lead patch, I just thought it would be funny to show it because of the name.
> 
> I can post the patch later after I get off work if anybody wants it.




I'd be down for the patch. I've hijacked my fiances laptop so that I could download a few. Most have been disappointing...


----------



## osmosis2259

Razzy said:


> The pickups in this guitar are just the stock Carvin pickups, as far as my preamp chain, I'm going, hard-gate, red-comp, hard-gate, tubescreamer then to the amps. One is doing more bass with the XXL cab, and the other is doing more mids and highs with the Treadplate. I have an EQ after the mid/high amp boosting the upper mids, and a low pass at the end of the chain to get rid of the fizz in the top end.
> 
> Note: The patch shown at the beginning of the video is actually my lead patch, I just thought it would be funny to show it because of the name.
> 
> I can post the patch later after I get off work if anybody wants it.



Yeah man thats sounding really good! I'd love to try it out. Nice playing as well!


----------



## ridner

yea, Razzy - post that patch


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

post the patch so that when i jam with friends i can take all the credit for making it


----------



## ridner

they won't believe you, they know you suck


----------



## Alekke

Shask said:


> I was thinking about this also after you confirmed what I said. I was thinking the same thing about the mixing of the 2 signals. I am going to play with this more when I get some time.
> 
> Many people say the best way to run the unit is to center the top mixer and mute the bottom one. This gives you only the mono signal from the top row. I am going to try this with the EQ and see if the major differences is still there.



I tried to mute the bottom signal but that just decreases overall volume for the live setup which I need so I put both to zero and I forgot to try to move EQ after the mixer when bottom signal is muted to hear is there still any difference.
Let me know when you try that.


----------



## Shask

Alekke said:


> I tried to mute the bottom signal but that just decreases overall volume for the live setup which I need so I put both to zero and I forgot to try to move EQ after the mixer when bottom signal is muted to hear is there still any difference.
> Let me know when you try that.


I played with it some yesterday. Muting the bottom signal and centering the top signal definitely made the EQ placement much more consistent. I think the dual signals were a major part of the difference. You still get some of the mixer level interaction with what is after it, but it isn't as "unexplainable" as before  You just have to watch the levels on the mixer and overdriving delays and reverbs after it.

Some of the EQ's still change the tone when flat though. I hate that. I wish they would just put a good 5 band parametric in there instead of all the weird half-EQ's it has.


----------



## gunshow86de

Anybody that's thinking about getting one, the HD500 is $375 on Hello Music today.

HELLO MUSIC: Best deals on guitars, keyboards, amps, basses & recording studios


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Damn, can't even get them that low used 0_0.

Also, is there any way to run the mic output into a seperate powered monitor?

I want to use the HD as a preamp for myself into my poweramp/cab and then send a mic signal with some verb/compression/etc.. to my vocalists setup. How would I do this?


----------



## Razzy

Here's the tone, as promised.

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/219259/


----------



## RickyCigs

Razzy said:


> Here's the tone, as promised.
> 
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/219259/



Woo! Too bad I can't download it for three days... Poo


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Razzy said:


> Here's the tone, as promised.
> 
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/219259/



my grandparents are staying in my room, where my computer, guitars, and Pod are

so for the night i'm in the study, sleeping on the couch 

whipped out my old laptop and am downloading HD500 Edit right now just so i can at least look at the patch haha


----------



## RickyCigs

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> my grandparents are staying in my room, where my computer, guitars, and Pod are
> 
> so for the night i'm in the study, sleeping on the couch
> 
> whipped out my old laptop and am downloading HD500 Edit right now just so i can at least look at the patch haha






Just bust in there and start shredding and hair whipping


----------



## sevenstringj

I'm having an issue with the spdif out on the HD500. I have it set to 44k, but my 44k Pro Tools session says it's at a different rate and won't let me use the spdif input. The Mbox Driver Control Panel says 48k and I can't change it. My 44k Reaper session changes to 48k and plays back slower. I do hear the HD500 through the Mbox though, and in the 48k Reaper session. But the HD500 definitely says 44.1kHz in the setup menu.

Any ideas?


----------



## Alekke

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Damn, can't even get them that low used 0_0.
> 
> Also, is there any way to run the mic output into a seperate powered monitor?
> 
> I want to use the HD as a preamp for myself into my poweramp/cab and then send a mic signal with some verb/compression/etc.. to my vocalists setup. How would I do this?




Shot in the dark here but I'd say set input 2 to mic, do a dual setup, one for guitar, other for vocals, do not use effects after the mixer. Set mixer pan to 100% L/R, use one output for guitar and other for vocal monitor.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Thanks, I went to FINALLY use my setup at my space today but...

MY SPEAKER CABLE WAS MISSING 

I used the bassists speaker cable for like a minute to try my rig out for a bit..everything sounded super harsh/thin/sterile. Although I think its because I was using the preamp only models...I didnt get a chance to tweak either.

I just need to buy a speaker cable as my rigs at home now, then Ill do a proper review.


----------



## KAMI

hi, I was wondering if, when using a pod hd pro in conjunction with an amp/cab I could use it as a lead boost by routing a volume boost to the amps loop.

How well would this work?


----------



## RickyCigs

KAMI said:


> hi, I was wondering if, when using a pod hd pro in conjunction with an amp/cab I could use it as a lead boost by routing a volume boost to the amps loop.
> 
> How well would this work?





Put an fx loop in one of the blocks on the hd, set return level to higher than 0.0. Toggle on for volume boost. Oh, and run a short cable from the send to the mono return if you aren't using any pedals in the loop.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

My friend got an HD500 this weekend

He updated it and everything and got it working, but every 30 secnds or so the HD500 would reboot

Looked online, found one thread on the line6 forum about it but it didn't really help

Does anyone know what it would be or how to fix it?


----------



## RickyCigs

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> My friend got an HD500 this weekend
> 
> He updated it and everything and got it working, but every 30 secnds or so the HD500 would reboot
> 
> Looked online, found one thread on the line6 forum about it but it didn't really help
> 
> Does anyone know what it would be or how to fix it?




Try holding "down" on the nav pad while powering on and it will do a full reset. If that doesn't help, try re-downloading the firmware update.

Also, keep an eye on the light that's on the power supply. If it turns off when it's rebooting randomly, it might be a power supply issue.


----------



## MABGuitar

Turns out I'll let my friend record his whole album with my hd500 (I'm contributing on one song). Can't wait to finally use it for something productive, haha!


----------



## RickyCigs

So it would seem that the hd pro has more DSP power than the hd500. I finally got a chance to download the razzy patch, and there is a graphic eq in the chain that is DSP over. And oddly enough, it didn't even show up in HD500 Edit at all...


----------



## Razzy

RickyCigs said:


> So it would seem that the hd pro has more DSP power than the hd500. I finally got a chance to download the razzy patch, and there is a graphic eq in the chain that is DSP over. And oddly enough, it didn't even show up in HD500 Edit at all...



Damn, that sucks. There are two EQ's in the chain, one right after the amp in path A, and one at the end of the chain. Do you know which one isn't working?


----------



## RickyCigs

Razzy said:


> Damn, that sucks. There are two EQ's in the chain, one right after the amp in path A, and one at the end of the chain. Do you know which one isn't working?



That's weird... The one that's not working is a graphic eq and it's the third in the chain. It's the second one in path A. I guess I don't need it then. 

I rushed home at lunch to try it out after waiting for a few days without a chance, and I had the old "no sound" problem because I had to change the file to a .h5e when I get home from work I'll just copy all the settings into a new tone. All the tones that sounded good to me on Thursday don't seem to sound good anymore, so I'm pretty excited to try it


----------



## funknotik

Love the shit out of my HD500. I've pretty much gotten my dream tone out of it only question is about the eq effect block on my patch. I'm wondering which eq would be best suited for boosting the mids? I'm currently using the graphic eq and boosting the 1.1khz area and its giving me a reasonable boost, but I've heard that 1.5 khz is really ideal for a djenty mid range. I'm experimenting with the parametric eq although my complaint is the same as what im reading in the MeAmBobbo tutorial, wish i had full control over the graphic spectrum... Btw that tutorial is great thanks.


----------



## RickyCigs

funknotik said:


> Love the shit out of my HD500. I've pretty much gotten my dream tone out of it only question is about the eq effect block on my patch. I'm wondering which eq would be best suited for boosting the mids? I'm currently using the graphic eq and boosting the 1.1khz area and its giving me a reasonable boost, but I've heard that 1.5 khz is really ideal for a djenty mid range. I'm experimenting with the parametric eq although my complaint is the same as what im reading in the MeAmBobbo tutorial, wish i had full control over the graphic spectrum... Btw that tutorial is great thanks.





Try using different cab/mic combos before twisting knobs on eq's for days on end. I was boosting mids and tinkering with the parametric almost non stop until the last week or so when I started using different options. Ive found that certain impulses with make the "djent" come out to play even easier than any eq. 

My $0.02 would be to download the Razzy patch as a starting point  

That being said, the parametric is your best bet once you figure out what % effects what freq.


----------



## ridner

Razzy said:


> Here's the tone, as promised.
> 
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/219259/



thanks man - I look forward to checking this out


----------



## RickyCigs

I took a few minutes yesterday to throw together a quick tone test of some patches I've been tweaking. Recorded with my Zoom R16 rather than direct into a DAW as my computer is fried and in pieces in the table  

I believe left side was dual treadplate, and right was Dual Uber. Or it's the other way around... Nothing fancy, just a song that I'm working on in my spare time. Let me know what you guys think! I'm sick of posting on Facebook and having a hundred people that love metal completely ignore it  

http://www.purevolume.com/rickycigs

The track is called "pod hd500 tone test" the other stuff was either done with my engl powerball or my old zoom h4 amp models and are old and boring lol


----------



## Watty

I just picked up an Alto TS112A to use with my HD Pro. Got it all hooked up and it sounds, well, a bit dead. Really fizzy and round. I tried rebuilding some patches, but nothing seems to cut it. This leads me to believe I've got it hooked up wrong or set up in the wrong input mode...

I currently have the 1/4" unbalanced RMono going into channel 2 on the Alto; the Pod is set to Line and I have the output mode set to stack power amp (I figure this might be my problem?). I tried some other settings but nothing seems to make much of a difference. I had been running it through the front end of a really cheap SS amp, and it sounded phenomenal. 

Anyone have any thoughts/experience?


----------



## Bevo

Change your mode first, that may solve everything..


----------



## Watty

Bevo said:


> Change your mode first, that may solve everything..



Well, I went to studio direct and then started from scratch, and I'm still not getting anything that was even close to sounding as good as the crap amp setup...

I know there were a few guys running this monitor, maybe one of them will chime in.


----------



## RickyCigs

Watty said:


> Well, I went to studio direct and then started from scratch, and I'm still not getting anything that was even close to sounding as good as the crap amp setup...
> 
> I know there were a few guys running this monitor, maybe one of them will chime in.




I'm running a cheaper monitor and getting way better tones than I did through an amp. Maybe it's just your ears?  or maybe you just liked the coloration that your amp gave it better than no coloration.


----------



## Shask

Yeah, you have to use studio direct when using a FRFR monitor like that...


----------



## Watty

Shask said:


> Yeah, you have to use studio direct when using a FRFR monitor like that...



Thanks for confirming that for me man, looks like I'll have to rebuild my patches after all...


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

Hey guys, just got my pod hd pro and velocity 300 today. I am new to line 6 products and just installed all the current drivers, line 6 monkey, and pod hd pro edit. On the line 6 customtone page, i dont see where it says the downloads are available for the pod hd pro. It names almost every other line 6 pod product. Am i supposed to use the hd500 for downloading patches or is there one specifically for the hd pro?


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

the HD Pro can open patches from the HD Bean and HD500, just change the file-name extension if it doesn't open in HD Pro Edit automatically

there aren't nearly as many HD patches on customtone as there are for the xt and x3

on the customtone website, though, in the drop down menu there is an HD Pro option, right under HD500



also there's an HD thread for all this stuff

it's probably on the secnd page by now, though


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

thanks.... I got some customtones now, (mostly the chimpspanner, djent, and tesseract ones) but are there more that I dont see. I dont see any meshuggah patches for the hd pro.


----------



## Runander

When I tried the HD500, I couldn't get over the fact that patch switching was glitchy as hell. Is that the same for all pods?
I need my switching to be smooth. Does the HD pro with the FBV footswitch also glitch?


----------



## ArrowHead

Runander said:


> When I tried the HD500, I couldn't get over the fact that patch switching was glitchy as hell. Is that the same for all pods?
> I need my switching to be smooth. Does the HD pro with the FBV footswitch also glitch?



What do you mean by glitchy? I have no issue changing patches on my 500.


----------



## RickyCigs

ArrowHead said:


> What do you mean by glitchy? I have no issue changing patches on my 500.



I second that. My hd500 doesn't have any noticeable delay between patches.


----------



## Runander

I experienced delay in switching patches back and forth. It had the latest updates and all...


----------



## ridner

I have decided to return my POD HD500. I am just not feeling it. Need a real amp.


----------



## bmth4111

Runander said:


> I experienced delay in switching patches back and forth. It had the latest updates and all...



I have been contemplating on getting this unit for such along time and thats scary.Is there any way you could post a short video showing off this switching issue.

Or if anyone else would be so kind to create a video doing the same.That would be awesome.


----------



## Runander

I returned it to the store, because of the switching issue. But otherwise I would make a video


----------



## Mordacain

There is an ever so slight delay when switching between completely different patches (ie: different FX chain, amp model, mic & cab models, etc), it's maybe a couple of ms at most.

However, there is 0 delay when effects switching on the same patch or switching effects in 4 cable or Loop mode.


----------



## RickyCigs

ridner said:


> I have decided to return my POD HD500. I am just not feeling it. Need a real amp.




I'll sell you an engl powerball 2  lol


----------



## MF_Kitten

Not sure why it isn't showing in search, but here you go!

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/219191


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

Thanks. Ill try it out later when i get home. Also, i downloaded a few patches from the hd 500 and they all showed up in hd edit and the pods screen, but a few didnt work. Should i be doing this, and if so, how do i get the few to work. When i select that patch, there is no sound, but others work fine


----------



## KAMI

how is the tuner on the pod hd pro?

is it accurate?

or should I buy a separate tuner?


----------



## vancouvermetalguitarguy

nice name OP


----------



## Razzy

It seems alright to me. My Bb and F strings I have to tune at the 12th fret harmonic though.


----------



## GhostsofAcid

KAMI said:


> how is the tuner on the pod hd pro?
> 
> is it accurate?
> 
> or should I buy a separate tuner?



It's usable. Not as accurate as a dedicated tuner.


----------



## RickyCigs

KAMI said:


> how is the tuner on the pod hd pro?
> 
> is it accurate?
> 
> or should I buy a separate tuner?



I have no trouble tuning the F# string on my rga8. I actually sold my ibanez pedal tuner since I got the hd500


----------



## MF_Kitten

bukkakeONyoMAMA said:


> Thanks. Ill try it out later when i get home. Also, i downloaded a few patches from the hd 500 and they all showed up in hd edit and the pods screen, but a few didnt work. Should i be doing this, and if so, how do i get the few to work. When i select that patch, there is no sound, but others work fine



you might have to rename the file extention of the patches from .h5e to .hre


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal

Been wondering that myself. Trying to decide if I should keep my turbo-tune or if the hd500 will be enough.


----------



## MobiusR

Once you figure out how to use the tuner on the HD500/POD it will make sense. When I first got my POD i hated the tuner due to my usage on a Korg CA30 but i didn't mind it after getting used to it. The POD can read a Octave E and D fine to!


----------



## Alekke

I know it's not most representative video sound and PA guy fucked up a lot, especially the sound of the tom's but currently it's the only one that I found.. 

... anyway this is my POD HD Pro - LIVE/STACK sound

chain: gate, screamer (bass <20%), mesa amp and cab (sag 0), para eq (boost hi mids), mid-focus eq (high and low pass), 
tube poweramp into 2 x 412 short delayed


----------



## Kidneythief

So I have ordered mine from a local store. I'm currently waiting for a feedback when I can go and get it.
Damn I'm so excited 

HUF 160.000, that's about $670, I just can hope I made the right choice.


----------



## ArrowHead

Kidneythief said:


> So I have ordered mine from a local store. I'm currently waiting for a feedback when I can go and get it.
> Damn I'm so excited
> 
> HUF 160.000, that's about $670, I just can hope I made the right choice.




When you get it, skip the presets, download all the updates and firmware updates via the line 6 monkey, and download Meambobbos guide and patch setlist.

THEN play it. 

You'll be happy you did.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Just recorded this:
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Circle K Strings CHURG.mp3

That's the Meshuggah preset i made, posted earlier. I just added an extra gate, placed after the amp, to ensure tight sound and stuff, because the baritone's electronics are kinda wonky (the entire guitar is in need of some attention).


----------



## depths of europa

MF_Kitten said:


> Just recorded this:
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Circle K Strings CHURG.mp3
> 
> That's the Meshuggah preset i made, posted earlier. I just added an extra gate, placed after the amp, to ensure tight sound and stuff, because the baritone's electronics are kinda wonky (the entire guitar is in need of some attention).



That sounds badass man! I hope to be able to make recordings that sound that good eventually.


----------



## depths of europa

I recently bought a POD Desktop HD and have been trying to get some good sounds out of it. Does anybody know where I should go to get some good patches for it? Did I read somewhere that bulb posted patches for this?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

For the XT/x3. Not the HD.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

depths of europa said:


> I recently bought a POD Desktop HD and have been trying to get some good sounds out of it. Does anybody know where I should go to get some good patches for it? Did I read somewhere that bulb posted patches for this?



meambobo's HD500 patches on customtone - the names aren't that hard to decode

he also has a Pod HD guide but a lot of the patches he has posted on there are 404's

if you can't get those open for whatever reason i'd be happy to upload some of mine on there (i have the bean too)


----------



## depths of europa

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> meambobo's HD500 patches on customtone - the names aren't that hard to decode
> 
> he also has a Pod HD guide but a lot of the patches he has posted on there are 404's
> 
> if you can't get those open for whatever reason i'd be happy to upload some of mine on there (i have the bean too)



Thanks! I'll try this out tonight. I have never installed a patch before so I will need to figure out the process. I'm sure there's a YouTube Tutorial for it.


----------



## RickyCigs

depths of europa said:


> Thanks! I'll try this out tonight. I have never installed a patch before so I will need to figure out the process. I'm sure there's a YouTube Tutorial for it.



Open HD Edit, pick the spot you want it, click open in the top left hand drop down menu. Done


----------



## L1ght

If anyone can answer this for me.. I'm looking for something to run a Pod HD Pro through, but I don't know whether to go with a cab, or a FR. I hear that the Alto's are really good and I just want to know what the Pod users have in mind. 

This will mostly just be used in a bedroom/studio setting, and occasionally used to jam out with, so it would obviously need to have good bedroom volumes, but also be able to really be cranked so it can cut through drums and keep up with another guitar. 

Anyone?


----------



## RickyCigs

L1ght said:


> If anyone can answer this for me.. I'm looking for something to run a Pod HD Pro through, but I don't know whether to go with a cab, or a FR. I hear that the Alto's are really good and I just want to know what the Pod users have in mind.
> 
> This will mostly just be used in a bedroom/studio setting, and occasionally used to jam out with, so it would obviously need to have good bedroom volumes, but also be able to really be cranked so it can cut through drums and keep up with another guitar.
> 
> Anyone?



Your best bet is most definitely a powered pa monitor. I'm using a small 100watt for my purposes because I don't jam with anyone. The benefit of using a pa monitor is that your tone is the same at low volumes. A bigger one like an alto would be powerful enough to jam with a band. Not to mention if you have a cheapskate singer, you can run his mic through it at the same time.


----------



## L1ght

Yeah, power pa monitor, that's the word I was looking for lol. Definitely checking out those Altos after BTFStan did a video on them with his Axe-Fx. Sound was pretty incredible. 

Thanks bro!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Neh..i hate using cab sims, they sound like ass. Poweramp + cab ALL the way homie


----------



## Shask

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Neh..i hate using cab sims, they sound like ass. Poweramp + cab ALL the way homie



I agree with this. I am not a fan of modelers direct into a computer in general though. It makes it sound like a recording of an amp instead of like an amp. Using a power amp and guitar cab makes it sound more like an amp in the room....


----------



## Bevo

^ true but depends on your use and your ears.
I did notice a difference at first but was able to build a patch that minimized the tone change.

In my case 95% of the time I am at lower volumes which to me sounds much better than my tube amps at the same volume.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

now this is a tone i would really love to get out of the Pod


----------



## Watty

L1ght said:


> Yeah, power pa monitor, that's the word I was looking for lol. Definitely checking out those Altos after BTFStan did a video on them with his Axe-Fx. Sound was pretty incredible.
> 
> Thanks bro!



I bought the 112 version of the Alto and wasn't too impressed with the sound. Now matter what I tweaked, it just didn't have the sound quality I wanted...so I returned it. Might be I got a "dud" buying used, but it did sound sterile. I also think that Line 6's direct tones are worse than their in room tones. They are getting better, but even with the Pod 2.0, which I used to own, the room tones were leaps and bounds above what it could do direct. So, being that you have to rely on the built in cab sims and such, the FRFR is still a bit lacking with the HD line. If only they allowed users to load custom IRs...

If you're on a budget and can't go for the power amp and cab, it's a great way to go, but if you've got the cash, I'd vote for the Power Amp and Cab. I just ordered some loot from Brandon over at Aftershock Cabs, so expect a NGD in this vein soon!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Well sometimes you can get a cab and poweramp setup pretty cheap, like my rocktron v300 was $60 and my mesa cab was like 350 IIRC?


----------



## Kidneythief

A bit off-topic: my laptop started to act strange in the last days. The hard-drive is giving out strange clicking noises, and then the whole things just crashes.

So no POD for now...I must either get my laptop repaired, or buy a new one 

Oh yeah and the store is a bit "p*ssed" at me, for telling them to cancel my order. Sure I understand, that they aren't happy that they had to order down that equipment, and then I just go an cancel it.


----------



## RickyCigs

Kidneythief said:


> A bit off-topic: my laptop started to act strange in the last days. The hard-drive is giving out strange clicking noises, and then the whole things just crashes.
> 
> So no POD for now...I must either get my laptop repaired, or buy a new one
> 
> Oh yeah and the store is a bit "p*ssed" at me, for telling them to cancel my order. Sure I understand, that they aren't happy that they had to order down that equipment, and then I just go an cancel it.




I'm sure they won't have any trouble selling it. So tough titties for them. 

My computer completely died a week before I got my pod and I still bought it anyway, so man up  I do have an iPhone though for my interweb needs lol


----------



## Runander

Found this video on youtube and it actually makes me reconsider the Pod HD. 

This is to me not just a good metal tone, it's a beautiful metal tone 

And since some of you thought it was weird that I experienced delay when switching patches when I borrowed a HD500 from the local store, I guess I did something wrong or the product was faulty.

Just out of curiosity, does anybody know what amp model that may have been used in the video?


----------



## Leuchty

If its Ola's Hanjob Patch, i will assume its the Fireball model.


----------



## dantel666

So I just thought I would drop this here:
Sick groove by Dantel666 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

All guitars were recorded using a Pod hd500, and the drums are native Instruments Studio drummer. The bass is just a pitch shifted guitar with a tube screamer.

No idea how the mix sounds on monitors since I only have headphones at the moment.


----------



## RickyCigs

Runander said:


> Found this video on youtube and it actually makes me reconsider the Pod HD.
> 
> This is to me not just a good metal tone, it's a beautiful metal tone
> 
> And since some of you thought it was weird that I experienced delay when switching patches when I borrowed a HD500 from the local store, I guess I did something wrong or the product was faulty.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, does anybody know what amp model that may have been used in the video?




Definitely the fireball. No question about that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Damn, that clip DOES sound good...

Fuck... POD HD500 or Randall V2...


----------



## RickyCigs

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Damn, that clip DOES sound good...
> 
> Fuck... POD HD500 or Randall V2...



Hd500


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

RickyCigs said:


> Hd500



Power amp or FRFR?


----------



## Razzy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Power amp or FRFR?



Power amp.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

random playing with new tone by Angst Ridden Dreams on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Finally got rid of my thin ass sounding tones. This one is soooo tight in person...good god.
Could use some more highs.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I think it could use just a touch more highs as you mentioned, but I like a treble-happy tone.


----------



## wakjob

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Power amp or FRFR?



POD HD into your TBX150 fx return for now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

wakjob said:


> POD HD into your TBX150 fx return for now.



Yeah, I planned on that for now 

I was thinking of ditching my halfstack in favor for a FRFR, so I can have something more compact and portable. Or I might sell it for a Rocktron Velocity or MosValve power amp and a G-Flex 2x12.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, I planned on that for now
> 
> I was thinking of ditching my halfstack in favor for a FRFR, so I can have something more compact and portable. Or I might sell it for a Rocktron Velocity or MosValve power amp and a G-Flex 2x12.


I still think actual guitar cabs sound much better for modelers. I hate that cab sim/impulse/FRFR crap.

I use a ART SLA-2 into a GFlex. It works pretty well and I can almost match the sound of my Triple Recto through the same cab.


----------



## wakjob

Don't discount those old ADA Micro F.E.T. and Micro Tube power amps too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

wakjob said:


> Don't discount those old ADA Micro F.E.T. and Micro Tube power amps too.



Hmm, I'm trying to keep away from tubes since I'm lazy and hate maintenance. 

But I'm also gonna check out the Micro FET. How is it compared to the Rocktron and MosValves?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Revised tone!!! by Angst Ridden Dreams on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Edited my old patch. Added the highs. Lowered my pickups a little.


----------



## Alekke

another camera view ... poor quality ... POD HD/poweramp/cab combo


----------



## wakjob

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hmm, I'm trying to keep away from tubes since I'm lazy and hate maintenance.
> 
> But I'm also gonna check out the Micro FET. How is it compared to the Rocktron and MosValves?



The ADA Micro Tube series only has two 12ax7's like the Marshall Valvestate 8004 & 8008.

Ironically, the MosValve has no tube.

I ran a Mesa V-twin pedal into a ADA Mirco Tube 100 for a few years in the 90's. Sounded ok, but sounded better with a processor that I bought after the V-twin (this liked tube PA's better).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, I know the Mosvalves didn't have tubes. It uses Mosfet circuitry to emulate it. 

As for the Micro Tube, I can deal with 12AX7's. And I'm really leaning towards the the Rocktron and MV's because they can be found for under $250. Not sure about the ADA's.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I have the rocktron and its good, but not tube sounding.


----------



## wakjob

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, I know the Mosvalves didn't have tubes. It uses Mosfet circuitry to emulate it.
> 
> As for the Micro Tube, I can deal with 12AX7's. And I'm really leaning towards the the Rocktron and MV's because they can be found for under $250. Not sure about the ADA's.



ada micro tube | eBay


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Sounds good to me Angst.
Here's my main tone: HD500 Tone by DBartko on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free (just doing some chugga chugga - no post).


----------



## thewolf49

Does the POD HD desktop have a mic preamp like the HD Pro does?


----------



## RickyCigs

I did a quick sample/comparison of my main tones that I've come up with. Check it out and please criticize. Feel free to be harsh lol I want my tones to keep improving. 

The order of amp sims is Bogner, Engl, Mesa, L6 Elektrik, then the ola handhob patch just for a comparison. There's a short gap in between each one because I have a very hyper puppy and don't like to put my pod on the floor where he can get at it. So no footswitch changes  

Guitar used was an Ibanez RG927QM with Dimarzio Crunch Lab in the bridge. 

POD HD500 Tone Sample/Comparison by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I just finished having way too much fun with the loops and the slow down thing, played some electric wizard, aww yea!


----------



## Leuchty

RickyCigs said:


> I did a quick sample/comparison of my main tones that I've come up with. Check it out and please criticize. Feel free to be harsh lol I want my tones to keep improving.
> 
> The order of amp sims is Bogner, Engl, Mesa, L6 Elektrik, then the ola handhob patch just for a comparison. There's a short gap in between each one because I have a very hyper puppy and don't like to put my pod on the floor where he can get at it. So no footswitch changes
> 
> Guitar used was an Ibanez RG927QM with Dimarzio Crunch Lab in the bridge.
> 
> POD HD500 Tone Sample/Comparison by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


 
Im liking the Engl. What cab was used? onboard or IR?


----------



## Electric Wizard

Stealthdjentstic said:


> played some electric wizard, aww yea!


Why you gotta play me like that?


----------



## Alekke

What are the chances for Line 6 to make "tone match" option on the next firmware update?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Alekke said:


> What are the chances for Line 6 to make "tone match" option on the next firmware update?



If L6 ever does anything like this, it'll just be an ever bigger reason for me to pick up an HD.


----------



## RickyCigs

CYBERSYN said:


> Im liking the Engl. What cab was used? onboard or IR?



Thanks  I used the 412 xxl v30 onboard IR with 409 dynamic mic.


----------



## Runander

So, it's decided. Both me and the other guitarist in our band will sell what we have and get a Pod HD500 each.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Alekke said:


> What are the chances for Line 6 to make "tone match" option on the next firmware update?



Highly doubtful... as of now they don't even have plans to implement custom loadable IR's... I've spoken to a friend in Line 6 and he said they don't think it's worth the extra trouble or expenses for a feature 90% of their users will not use...  

I was like dude, "I would have bought a HD500 over a year ago if they had this feature." But alas, it's Line 6, and he generally believed what he said: "all the tones are there, you just have to tweak long enough." 


But u didn't hear this from me...


----------



## MF_Kitten

Dude, ask him about:

-momentary switches. The assigned effect/block setting is only activated while the stomp button is held down. Add glitchy delays to certain parts, accent certain notes with a reverb or delay, etc.

5150/5150 III model?

-The bronze master fuzz!

-A "vintage pitch shifter" effect (whammy) that doesn't need to track notes, and therefore doesn't start glitching out like the current one does. The whammy just applies the same treatment to anything that comes in, even if it means weird metallic noises. Love that shit!

-separate "power amp" block that can be put wherever. So many uses!


----------



## Alekke

Wookieslayer said:


> Highly doubtful... as of now they don't even have plans to implement custom loadable IR's... I've spoken to a friend in Line 6 and he said they don't think it's worth the extra trouble or expenses for a feature 90% of their users will not use...
> 
> I was like dude, "I would have bought a HD500 over a year ago if they had this feature." But alas, it's Line 6, and he generally believed what he said: "all the tones are there, you just have to tweak long enough."
> 
> 
> But u didn't hear this from me...



That is called laziness. A lot of people don't even use their cab impulses in studio, and those who do, 90% have problems tweaking it.
People more and more stop using Fractal stock cabs and load their own, and L6 think they have that covered.


----------



## RickyCigs

MF_Kitten said:


> Dude, ask him about:
> 
> -momentary switches. The assigned effect/block setting is only activated while the stomp button is held down. Add glitchy delays to certain parts, accent certain notes with a reverb or delay, etc.
> 
> 5150/5150 III model?
> 
> -The bronze master fuzz!
> 
> -A "vintage pitch shifter" effect (whammy) that doesn't need to track notes, and therefore doesn't start glitching out like the current one does. The whammy just applies the same treatment to anything that comes in, even if it means weird metallic noises. Love that shit!
> 
> -separate "power amp" block that can be put wherever. So many uses!





The 5150 and separate power amp would be super useful to me as well. It seems a bit silly that you don't have an option to run effects in the model's "fx loop" but only after the mixer. I know I wouldn't run an eq or anything in the cable going to my cabinet.... 

Even if the power amp section were combined with the mixer block, that would be helpful. Then it wouldnt use up an extra space on an already small screen.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I've switched back to my POD XT for recording 
My big bottom patch still sounds a thousand times heavier than anything I've accomplished with the POD HD throughout the last 3 months


----------



## MF_Kitten

Yeah, you gotta learn to tweak it. Not an easy task at first.

Try this: treadplate model, master at about 45%, sag all the way off, hum all the way diwn, bias at 65%, bass at 55%, mids at 60%, treble and presence at 67%, input impendance at 3.5M, and i guess the "blackback 30" cab with one of the sm57 mic positions. Not sure exactly what i used to get a good sound. I also change the cab paramaters a lot. Res on full, thump all the way off, decay off as well. I think.


----------



## RickyCigs

MF_Kitten said:


> Yeah, you gotta learn to tweak it. Not an easy task at first.
> 
> Try this: treadplate model, master at about 45%, sag all the way off, hum all the way diwn, bias at 65%, bass at 55%, mids at 60%, treble and presence at 67%, input impendance at 3.5M, and i guess the "blackback 30" cab with one of the sm57 mic positions. Not sure exactly what i used to get a good sound. I also change the cab paramaters a lot. Res on full, thump all the way off, decay off as well. I think.





Does the input impedance make much of a difference? I haven't tried messing with it at all


----------



## Marv Attaxx

MF_Kitten said:


> Yeah, you gotta learn to tweak it. Not an easy task at first.
> 
> Try this: treadplate model, master at about 45%, sag all the way off, hum all the way diwn, bias at 65%, bass at 55%, mids at 60%, treble and presence at 67%, input impendance at 3.5M, and i guess the "blackback 30" cab with one of the sm57 mic positions. Not sure exactly what i used to get a good sound. I also change the cab paramaters a lot. Res on full, thump all the way off, decay off as well. I think.



thanks, I'll try that and maybe post a comparison clip too 
I love my pod hd and have some awesome patches but my big bottom patch still sounds best for heavy stuff (especially when played with my 8 string).
I use the HD exclusively for my post/-prog rock band though


----------



## MF_Kitten

RickyCigs said:


> Does the input impedance make much of a difference? I haven't tried messing with it at all



Yes.


----------



## xCaptainx

Alekke said:


> That is called laziness. A lot of people don't even use their cab impulses in studio, and those who do, 90% have problems tweaking it.
> People more and more stop using Fractal stock cabs and load their own, and L6 think they have that covered.



No it's called knowing your market, extensive market research and investment vs profit. 

I believe it was 2009 where line 6 sold the most amps worldwide out of any brand, due to their spider range.....think about that for a second. That is a HUGE market. THIS is their target audience. A very BROAD audience. 

This is why I have issues with people comparing line 6 to the likes of fractal audio. Fractal audio are a very niche market, offering an extremely high end product to cater to a very specific target audience. 

Line 6 offer a well rounded, robust product targeted towards the general market and is meant to be easily accessible and well priced. You're comparing a drag car to an 'everyday' car (be it a very, very nice everyday car) 

The fact that they have not decided to offer IR after YEARS of digital modeling research (btw line 6 own the patent for this very technology...every axe fx purchase sends money to Line 6 because of this actually) indicates that they have decided the return on investment would not be worth it. The average (I repeat....AVERAGE) HD500 user simply wouldn't use it.

Line 6 are a huge, huge corporate entity. I'm fairly confident they their market research department, business analysts and Product managers have studied this and arent 'lazy'


----------



## RickyCigs

MF_Kitten said:


> Yes.



I tried it out when I got home and it's not as big of a difference as I had expected, but still a difference in a good way  I guess it may make a bigger difference on my Dimarzio d-activator 8's than my crunch lab 7 as they're not as high of output. 

Starting to sound like another comparison clip in the making....


----------



## Wookieslayer

I understand where Line 6 is coming from with the market. I even made this comment to the dude I was talking to, and he just said he believes the sounds are in the box if you do _enough_ tweaking (and he's probably right...) 

But me being the selfish and frustrated user of the old Line 6 technology for so many years, I want something that sounds "amazing" with minimal tweaking out of the box, and phenomenal when I do put in my own tweaks. I told him, that many people want to use their own IR's because it could be their personal cabinet they modeled from impulses. He proceeded to tell me how the other modelers on the market are "inferior" in that they use logarithms rather than "real HD modeling" (wtf?) that they spent years on developing; seems he really believed in his product or whatever...

I just think that a lot of users would be drawn away from the Axe FX / Elevenrack crowd / GSP1101 if they added the ability to put in user IR's. IMO I don't really see how it can be THAT extensive to develop a parameter in the HD PRO *at least*, that allows I dunno 10-20 slots of memory for user cabs... I look at computer VSTs like LeCab and those programs are "tiny" kilobyte / megabyte sizes, let alone an impulse is merely kilobytes. I highly doubt the current CPU power of the HD couldn't calculate an extra program for IR's, hell I'd be happy if you could do this only using one amp or limited effects (I'm mainly wanting it for a rhythm tone).

IMHO, if I were on the development and research team, I would want to expand the market of Line 6. why should they stick in the "niche" of entry level and "semi" pro musician when they can slowly expand and solidify their reign against some of the higher market cork sniffers... Think about the people who are perfectly happy buying an Axe FX standard for an additional 3-400 dollars rather than the HD Pro. I think it's retarded that the HD pro isn't anything different than the HD500/Desktop aside from rack format and a few extra ins and outs, almost no one will use. Though at least they added the DI out... 

On another note, and laugh at me for this, call me a jerk or an idiot, but last February I purchased an HD Pro for $500 brand new off craigslist. I told myself that I won't try it until I finish my midterm exams. But what I ended up doing, was never taking the thing out of the package and never turning it on! Call me crazy but I felt satisfied enough with my free VST tones and custom IR's that I didn't want to dump more time into tweaking the new Line 6 unit. I've owned 3 Pods, XT, X3, and X3 live and I can't tell you how many thousands of hours I needlessly spent "tweaking" my tones. Maybe I was bitter but I threw that Pod HD up on craigslist for $600 and 2-3 weeks later made a hundred bones...  I didn't feel the point of learning the HD when I was busy with school, perfectly versed in my current recording tones, when I figured I'd have to use my own IR's for recording anyway; albeit this was before their "deep cab editing..."


----------



## Shask

I dunno, with the new cab DEP's I don't know how important user IR's are. I guess some people really like them, but I don't know if I would use them. I usually use "no cab" any ways 


I would prefer to see MANY more high gain amp models and "professional" EQ's


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Anyone try mixing a clean tone + hi gain tone?


----------



## RickyCigs

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Anyone try mixing a clean tone + hi gain tone?



No, but I've heard it's fairly crisp and tight with the clean tone turned to a lower volume. Perhaps I'll try it this weekend.... 

Actually love all the tweaking. I never manage to keep an amp for very long because I'm always chasing a different tone. With the hd I have tons of options.


----------



## Alekke

Exactly what Wookieslayer said. 
If what we assume is true, they need to go a step further in marketing research and cover more than just an average user.
I mean, why not comparing to other high end products? Why not be better and nail the competition with a superior product for half the price?


----------



## Wookieslayer

Yep, and to go back to the car analogy, even Toyota or Chevy has their sports cars that offer the same reliability with the performance increases... But I still would want to pimp out my own ride dammit!


----------



## MF_Kitten

RickyCigs said:


> I tried it out when I got home and it's not as big of a difference as I had expected, but still a difference in a good way  I guess it may make a bigger difference on my Dimarzio d-activator 8's than my crunch lab 7 as they're not as high of output.
> 
> Starting to sound like another comparison clip in the making....



to me, it's the difference between absolutely needing a boost in front of the amp models and no longer needing a boost in front of the amp models. Turning it up to 3.5M fixed everything that's bothered me about the basic response about everything Line 6 has ever made. that lack of cutting power. It's like i have to push the guitar through the distortion on most Line 6 units, and i got used to that. Turning it up made the guitar cut it's way through on it's own, and it sounds and responds like the real amps do, or at least much closer to it!


----------



## MF_Kitten

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Anyone try mixing a clean tone + hi gain tone?



it's kinda unsatisfying when you chug, because the metal tones we crave are much slower and more sluggish than we think. When people talk about the "feel" of digital amp modeling being wrong, that's the issue: it's too instant. It feels like it responds like a clean tone, while sounding like a distorted one. On the HD, with the impendance turned up and a nice sloshy chuggy tone dialed in, you get the right amount of "splash", and it feels good to play through, so when you add in a clean tone, the distorted tone sounds slow and sluggish, and the clean tone reveals itself too much. 

Your best bet is a less distorted sound, like an overdrive, to "slosh" the sound first. Try using the Treadplate amp model, dial in a nice tone, then add the Plexi or JCM800 amps. I got a good result from the Plexi, because it sloshes your sound when driven super hard, yet the sound is all stringy midrange, which embeds itself in the Treadplate's splashy chuggy sound, giving you a sound that has both dry clarity and slow splashy chuggyness. Gotta balance them right though.

If you add the JCM800, you get a warm growl/purr in the midrange that blends with your otherwise sharp and rumbly Treadplate sound.


----------



## MF_Kitten

BTW, i am trying to figure out ways to emulate speakers without microphones.

so far the process i've gotten to is this:

Use a flat-response measurement mic to capture the sound of a flat-response speaker at a distance where the microphone is hearing the whole speaker, and with the microphone pointed to the cap edge. Run white noise through it, and record that. This all needs to happen in an acoustically dead treated room.

Now use a match EQ to capture the sound you're getting from the microphone, and invert the resulting curve to get what will very much resemble the exact same white noise signal. Now you have the "flat" signal reference. This removes the effects that mic response, distance, etc, has on the sound.

Now, without moving ANYTHING, you should replace the speaker with for example a V30. If you make an impulse response of this speaker with the match EQ setting applied, you again cancel out the effects of the mic and distance and stuff, and you are left with the DIFFERENCE between a flat speaker and a V30.

Now you just need to apply that to your guitar signal and play it through the flat response speaker to simulate a v30.

It won't be all that easy in practice of course, but it should be possible. You'll have to use a whole lot of recordings of each, with the mic in different positions (which need to be identical for each speaker), to increase accuracy.

Any other ideas on how it could be done?

I should add that i just did the first step of this in my DAW. I put in a white noise generator, ran it through a guitar cab impulse response, used a match EQ, and effectively undid the impulse response's EQ curve, almost perfectly. sounded extremely close, with a slightly different high end after the process. It was slightly less "sharp" in the highest frequencies.

To undo an impulse response, all you really need to do is to phase invert it and apply it again, but this doesn't let you use it on the second speaker's response.

You could do: v30 - flat speaker = the difference, too, which is basically the first process that i described. The idea is to get the imprint of just the v30 speaker so you can simulate it through an FRFR system.


----------



## Shask

MF_Kitten said:


> to me, it's the difference between absolutely needing a boost in front of the amp models and no longer needing a boost in front of the amp models. Turning it up to 3.5M fixed everything that's bothered me about the basic response about everything Line 6 has ever made. that lack of cutting power. It's like i have to push the guitar through the distortion on most Line 6 units, and i got used to that. Turning it up made the guitar cut it's way through on it's own, and it sounds and responds like the real amps do, or at least much closer to it!


I will have to try this!!


----------



## MF_Kitten

i just recorded a little clip of the HD500 running live through a power amp and my 2X12 cab: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/first_live_amp_test.mp3


----------



## MF_Kitten

re-amped my meshuggah tone test through the cab, so here's a bit of that: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Meshnuggle real amp.mp3


----------



## sleepy502

Getting a mad hum going through 3 different power amps and cabs. output is set to stack power. any ideas?


----------



## Alekke

MF_Kitten said:


> re-amped my meshuggah tone test through the cab, so here's a bit of that: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Meshnuggle real amp.mp3



Good job! Can you share a preset or describe your setup? I believe I can't load presets from hd500 into hd pro.
Is there a lot of post processing on the clip?


----------



## RickyCigs

MF_Kitten said:


> i just recorded a little clip of the HD500 running live through a power amp and my 2X12 cab: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/first_live_amp_test.mp3



What kind of power amp? Speakers in the cab? Mic used? It's a very interesting tone.


----------



## RickyCigs

sleepy502 said:


> Getting a mad hum going through 3 different power amps and cabs. output is set to stack power. any ideas?



Does it do it when your using it direct? Whats your noise gate setup? An extra hard gate after the mixer might solve it. Also, tube or solid state power amps? I know tube power amps will make some noise on their own.


----------



## Kidneythief

So here is a stupid question in the topic of recording:

If you plug the POD 500 to your computer with a USB-cabel, will it function as an audio interface?
Let me rephrase that: If I plug it in directly to my computer will I be able to record the sounds to a DAW?


----------



## Electric Wizard

^ Yes.


----------



## Dayn

I just want to say I went into the city to test some powered speakers for my HD500 and I brought my guitar along.

To cut a long story short, I left with a Mackie HD1221 after some toying with other speakers and my bank account.  I have _never_ heard my POD sound _that good_. The guy I was talking to said he really couldn't hear much difference between my HD500, and the AxeFX someone brought in apparently... Of course, I'd still prefer an AxeFX, but I'd be a total idiot to have any regrets over buying the HD500. So exhilarating.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Alekke said:


> Good job! Can you share a preset or describe your setup? I believe I can't load presets from hd500 into hd pro.
> Is there a lot of post processing on the clip?



rename the preset extension from .h5e to .hbe or .hre and see if your pro will accept it! 

the power amp is a PA power amp, a Samson Servo 300. it's cheap and easy, and it's pretty neat with pretty lights on it.

The cab is a Rivera K212 with 2 V30 speakers. The mic is a "who the fuck knows" brand: THX. It was a cheap as fuck mic, but it sounds pretty damn good. it's a large diaphragm condenser mic, so it's bound to sound ok, right? 

Anyway, i've aimed it at the cap edge of the speaker, as close as i can get it, and the signal goes from my POD to my interface via SPDIF, then from the interface to the power amp via two jack cables. they are a separate output too, so the only things going out there is whatever i route into it.

edit: i just made a BUNCH of impulses and put them up in the Recording section.


----------



## tacotiklah

So I got to hear what an HD 500 sounds like last night at a friend's gig. He was running it through a miked up Fender DeVille amp. Outside of the fact that he has godly technique and shred skills, the tone he was using was damn near perfect. I generally despise anything from Line 6, but I'm really considering buying one of these things...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

ghstofperdition said:


> So I got to hear what an HD 500 sounds like last night at a friend's gig. He was running it through a miked up Fender DeVille amp. Outside of the fact that he has godly technique and shred skills, the tone he was using was damn near perfect. I generally despise anything from Line 6, but I'm really considering buying one of these things...



I used to be this way too 

Seriously though, these things rape with a nice tube power section and even without!


----------



## ArrowHead

ghstofperdition said:


> I generally despise anything from Line 6, but I'm really considering buying one of these things...




That's the problem - too many people babbling about the HD500 that have never tried it. They're judging the unit harshly against the previous ancient line 6 modeling. I see it on tons of forums, not just here. 

Once you actually get one, the difference between an X3,XT,or Pod is really apparent. It's a whole different creature.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

RickyCigs said:


> I did a quick sample/comparison of my main tones that I've come up with. Check it out and please criticize. Feel free to be harsh lol I want my tones to keep improving.
> 
> The order of amp sims is Bogner, Engl, Mesa, L6 Elektrik, then the ola handhob patch just for a comparison. There's a short gap in between each one because I have a very hyper puppy and don't like to put my pod on the floor where he can get at it. So no footswitch changes
> 
> Guitar used was an Ibanez RG927QM with Dimarzio Crunch Lab in the bridge.
> 
> POD HD500 Tone Sample/Comparison by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


Copied your riff with my tone. Bomber Uber.
http://soundcloud.com/user8576358/hd-500-tone


----------



## RickyCigs

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Copied your riff with my tone. Bomber Uber.
> Hd 500 Tone by Angst Ridden Dreams on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free




It's not exactly the same lol but I guess that means at least one person liked it  I'm more of a fan of my tone, but I like yours as well. I've done even more tweaking on mine since then, but I guess that's what we've all been doing lol


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

Im having a problem with my pod hd pro. The left channel is intermitently cutting in and out... I thought it was my left channel of my velocity 300, but even when i put headphones on, i hear it... Is there a factory reset that i can do to clear out any bugs... Its really worrying me, and its only 2 weeks old. Id rather rule out something stupid now, so i can return it to guitar center for another one


----------



## RickyCigs

bukkakeONyoMAMA said:


> Im having a problem with my pod hd pro. The left channel is intermitently cutting in and out... I thought it was my left channel of my velocity 300, but even when i put headphones on, i hear it... Is there a factory reset that i can do to clear out any bugs... Its really worrying me, and its only 2 weeks old. Id rather rule out something stupid now, so i can return it to guitar center for another one





Hold down on the 4 way nav pad as you power on to do a full reset.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

RickyCigs said:


> It's not exactly the same lol but I guess that means at least one person liked it  I'm more of a fan of my tone, but I like yours as well. I've done even more tweaking on mine since then, but I guess that's what we've all been doing lol


Lol Well yeah i had to play around with some other stuff for the hell of it. I like your tone's a lot, and i've since tweaked mine as well! Lowered the high mids, and bias by a ton. No more mud and still cuts.  
Any chance in Pm'ing me your uber patch for mine?


----------



## Watty

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Lol Well yeah i had to play around with some other stuff for the hell of it.



Well, whatever playing you did, sounds pretty good for direct man. I still think Line 6 needs to work on their direct sims, the in-home sounds are way better IMHO.

Also, seems your tone demo has a troll; you know her, or has SC been bot'd to spam uploads now?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Thanks man!! 
And yeah...she spams all of my recordings.


----------



## Alekke

MF_Kitten said:


> rename the preset extension from .h5e to .hbe or .hre and see if your pro will accept it!
> 
> the power amp is a PA power amp, a Samson Servo 300. it's cheap and easy, and it's pretty neat with pretty lights on it.
> 
> The cab is a Rivera K212 with 2 V30 speakers. The mic is a "who the fuck knows" brand: THX. It was a cheap as fuck mic, but it sounds pretty damn good. it's a large diaphragm condenser mic, so it's bound to sound ok, right?
> 
> Anyway, i've aimed it at the cap edge of the speaker, as close as i can get it, and the signal goes from my POD to my interface via SPDIF, then from the interface to the power amp via two jack cables. they are a separate output too, so the only things going out there is whatever i route into it.
> 
> edit: i just made a BUNCH of impulses and put them up in the Recording section.




So you didn't touch the preset at all, just turned the speaker/mic off and plug it into poweramp/cab? And no post processing?

That's great cause I always need to retweak the hell out of my studio preset to sound decent for my poweramp/cab at rehearsal room.


----------



## RickyCigs

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Lol Well yeah i had to play around with some other stuff for the hell of it. I like your tone's a lot, and i've since tweaked mine as well! Lowered the high mids, and bias by a ton. No more mud and still cuts.
> Any chance in Pm'ing me your uber patch for mine?



I'll see what I can do  I may have to just type it out. It's easier than getting on my better half's laptop lol


----------



## axxessdenied

Well, I couldn't take it anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I ordered a used POD HD Pro off of musiciansfriend.com at 3 am last night lol!


----------



## MF_Kitten

Alekke said:


> So you didn't touch the preset at all, just turned the speaker/mic off and plug it into poweramp/cab? And no post processing?
> 
> That's great cause I always need to retweak the hell out of my studio preset to sound decent for my poweramp/cab at rehearsal room.



I have found that in almost every single case, you will need to tweak tones to make live versions of them, or you should make the tones playing through the cab. Things behave differently through loud cab speakers. Surprisingly different.

But yeah, i NEVER use the cabs on the unit itself. They can be ok for cleans, leads, maybe more low-gain stuff in some cases, generally some traditional sounds, but i never do ANYTHING like that


----------



## RickyCigs

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Lol Well yeah i had to play around with some other stuff for the hell of it. I like your tone's a lot, and i've since tweaked mine as well! Lowered the high mids, and bias by a ton. No more mud and still cuts.
> Any chance in Pm'ing me your uber patch for mine?




Ok, I wrote things out in my fancy old school leather book that my better half bought me (think lord of the rings) so I'll just share the settings here. 

Chain is as follows:
Red Comp
Sustain 60
Level 72

Hard Gate
Open -50
Close -50
Hold 0
Decay 0

Screamer 
Drive 10
Bass 15 
Tone 70
Treble 45
Output 100

Hard Gate
Open -65
Close -60
Hold 0 
Decay 0

Amp (Bomber) 
Drive 50
Bass 35
Mid 65
Treb 50
Pres 40
Master 50
Sag 0
Hum 0
Bias 0 
Bias-x 0
E.r. 0
Resonance 50 (I've come to like it at 65 as well, but it was at 50 for the test)
Thump 50
Decay 0

409 DYN mic model, 412 XXL V-30 cab 

Studio EQ
Lo FQ 75hz
Lo Gain -2.0
Hi FQ 200hz
Hi Gain -2.5
Gain 0.0

Also, input impedance is at 3.5m

And that's it. I can do any other ones if you'd like.


----------



## Nonservium

Any suggestions on getting an Aenima-era Tool tone?


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

Nonservium said:


> Any suggestions on getting an Aenima-era Tool tone?



Ive been trying to get this tone down as well. What you need is a good overall dirty channel. Like a dual recto/ diezel type sound. The problem ive been getting is too much hiss whenever i get close to the right amount of gain i need. As you know, adam only uses one channel for everything, so in order to get his cleans, you got to roll off the gtr volume knob. SuRprisingly the pod cleans up pretty good. However in order to get rid of the hiss during his dirty, high gain parts, you need to use a noise gate. And the gate really screws up the cleans when you pick softly like the beginning of h or lareralus. So its a matter of balancing hiss with the right amount of gain and gates. As far as effects go, you will need a noss flanger. Youll never get the right flange from the line 6 effects. Ive got a boss eq, flange, delay, and crybaby wah ( altho i need to get the 535q wah instead) ill post my patch when i dial it in right


----------



## Razzy

Newest mix I've got with the HD Pro so far. Devilution Mix 2 by iamrazzy on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

I'm still not satisfied with my mix and am trying to figure out how to get rid of the mud.

MF_Kitten's bass tone helped me a ton, so now I just need to keep tweaking on the guitar tone.

I've got my live tone dialed in and it sounds freaking fantastic in a band situation, but I haven't managed to get the best recording tone yet, though it's in now way the Pod's fault. It's still new to me and there's a lot of trial and error. I'm not the best producer as it is anyway, but this is what I've got.


----------



## RickyCigs

Razzy said:


> Newest mix I've got with the HD Pro so far. Devilution Mix 2 by iamrazzy on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> I'm still not satisfied with my mix and am trying to figure out how to get rid of the mud.
> 
> MF_Kitten's bass tone helped me a ton, so now I just need to keep tweaking on the guitar tone.
> 
> I've got my live tone dialed in and it sounds freaking fantastic in a band situation, but I haven't managed to get the best recording tone yet, though it's in now way the Pod's fault. It's still new to me and there's a lot of trial and error. I'm not the best producer as it is anyway, but this is what I've got.



Sounds pretty killer to me. Have you tried tweaking the low cut parameter in the cab section of the DEP's? 

I use a studio eq with lo FQ set to 75hz/ -2.0 and hi FQ set to 200hz/ -2.5 and that seems to clear a lot of muddies without killing the fullness of the tone. I find turning down the thump seems to cut into all the lower frequencies.

Also, what are you using for drums? Superior I'm assuming?


----------



## Razzy

RickyCigs said:


> Sounds pretty killer to me. Have you tried tweaking the low cut parameter in the cab section of the DEP's?
> 
> I use a studio eq with lo FQ set to 75hz/ -2.0 and hi FQ set to 200hz/ -2.5 and that seems to clear a lot of muddies without killing the fullness of the tone. I find turning down the thump seems to cut into all the lower frequencies.
> 
> Also, what are you using for drums? Superior I'm assuming?



Yes, I do use superior drummer, and I actually haven't really played with the low cut in the DEP's. I'll give that a shot.


----------



## RickyCigs

Razzy said:


> Yes, I do use superior drummer, and I actually haven't really played with the low cut in the DEP's. I'll give that a shot.



I hadn't for quite a while either. One thing I've noticed though is that it cuts all the frequencies below what it's set at, not just the set level. So if it's set too high you'll lose all your low end and be too thin sounding instead of just less muddiness.

Also, I thought I would mention that I really dig your dc800  if I wasnt on a strict "4 guitars only" rule, I would be considering one just from what I've heard lol


----------



## Razzy

RickyCigs said:


> I hadn't for quite a while either. One thing I've noticed though is that it cuts all the frequencies below what it's set at, not just the set level. So if it's set too high you'll lose all your low end and be too thin sounding instead of just less muddiness.
> 
> Also, I thought I would mention that I really dig your dc800  if I wasnt on a strict "4 guitars only" rule, I would be considering one just from what I've heard lol



Bump up your rule, they're really that good, lol.


----------



## RickyCigs

Razzy said:


> Bump up your rule, they're really that good, lol.



It's my fiance's rule... Lol or else I would have way more guitars!


----------



## DMONSTER

Just pulled the trigger on a new Pod HD Desktop from sweetwater  now the waiting begins, any great tips as to anything i could do to prepare for it?


----------



## Alekke

DMONSTER said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a new Pod HD Desktop from sweetwater  now the waiting begins, any great tips as to anything i could do to prepare for it?



Prepare for hours of tweaking.


----------



## RickyCigs

DMONSTER said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a new Pod HD Desktop from sweetwater  now the waiting begins, any great tips as to anything i could do to prepare for it?



Quit your job. Practice telling your band "hold on a sec, I just wanna try something"


----------



## DMONSTER

So besides the footboard capabilities and a couple different I/O options, is the Pod HD Bean specced any different or have any less power than the pro or 500?


----------



## RickyCigs

DMONSTER said:


> So besides the footboard capabilities and a couple different I/O options, is the Pod HD Bean specced any different or have any less power than the pro or 500?



Nope.


----------



## groovemasta

Just got a POD hd today, seems great so far, any tips on getting a holdsworth type lead tone?


----------



## osmosis2259

Line 6 Monkey had some updates for me like installing the new drivers but now I'm having some lagging issues in Reaper. It will play something for 15 seconds then it will lag and then continue to play again etc. Kinda frustrating because I was pumped to record but hopefully I can fix soon...

Anyone had any issues like this?


----------



## Santuzzo

How do you guys go about using the input impedance feature?

Do you have to set it in accordance to your PU output? or does it have nothing to do with that?


----------



## RickyCigs

Santuzzo said:


> How do you guys go about using the input impedance feature?
> 
> Do you have to set it in accordance to your PU output? or does it have nothing to do with that?



It has a little to do with your pickups. Go to a new totally blank tone and adjust it higher until you start to get digital clipping. Or to where it sounds best if there's no clipping at maximum. I've started using it at 3.5m on all my guitars and each one is a different pickup set.


----------



## Santuzzo

RickyCigs said:


> It has a little to do with your pickups. Go to a new totally blank tone and adjust it higher until you start to get digital clipping. Or to where it sounds best if there's no clipping at maximum. I've started using it at 3.5m on all my guitars and each one is a different pickup set.



Thanks!
So, does it generally set the level of the input PRE all the amp models, etc?


----------



## RickyCigs

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks!
> So, does it generally set the level of the input PRE all the amp models, etc?



I wouldn't really call it a level as it doesn't increase or decrease your volume at all. But yes, it is PRE everything except your guitar


----------



## Santuzzo

RickyCigs said:


> I wouldn't really call it a level as it doesn't increase or decrease your volume at all. But yes, it is PRE everything except your guitar



Thanks!
I just tried changing the input impedance, and I could tell a difference in sound, but it seemed a very subtle one and I could not even describe the difference.
Going from the lowest to the highest setting I thought the highest setting made the guitar sound brighter. Does that make any sense?


----------



## axxessdenied

Got my unit all set up and updated! Can't wait to start messing around with it!


----------



## RickyCigs

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks!
> I just tried changing the input impedance, and I could tell a difference in sound, but it seemed a very subtle one and I could not even describe the difference.
> Going from the lowest to the highest setting I thought the highest setting made the guitar sound brighter. Does that make any sense?





That's most likely because your hearing the sound of the actual strings more.


----------



## edrowley

So, I have an HD500 and am still struggling with getting a decent live tone out of it. I'm currently running it into the effects return of a (crappy) behringer GMX212 combo amp and the tone always seems to be "fizzy" at best.

I've tried several different options that I've seen in different places: Combo setting instead of studio direct, setting secondary input to something different (variax), cabinet off/on, etc.... and I always come back to not liking the sound.

For those of you that have had similar problems, what was the trick? I probably already know the answer (different amp/FRFR speaker setup), but, at least for the short term, i was hoping that there might be something I can do to get a better sound.

Thanks!


----------



## RickyCigs

edrowley said:


> So, I have an HD500 and am still struggling with getting a decent live tone out of it. I'm currently running it into the effects return of a (crappy) behringer GMX212 combo amp and the tone always seems to be "fizzy" at best.
> 
> I've tried several different options that I've seen in different places: Combo setting instead of studio direct, setting secondary input to something different (variax), cabinet off/on, etc.... and I always come back to not liking the sound.
> 
> For those of you that have had similar problems, what was the trick? I probably already know the answer (different amp/FRFR speaker setup), but, at least for the short term, i was hoping that there might be something I can do to get a better sound.
> 
> Thanks!



Well you are right, different amp is the #1 answer. You'll never get a good tone out of something that isn't capable of it. 

I would suggest in the meantime though, dual in the patch that I typed out a page or so earlier in the thread, turn the gain back a little and maybe try a studio eq with the high fq at 8000 and turned down a little. And also look up using the mid focus eq as a hi/lo pass filter. That should help you dial out the "fizzy" frequencies a little. I'm assuming the speaker is probably a Jensen or other such crap. You could even try leaving your cab sims turned on to warm it up a little. 

One last thing, put your looper Pre amp/effects, record a quick test riff and tweak at jam/band volume. The sound changes a ton at higher volumes. Especially on a cheap, sterile amp.


----------



## Razzy

Here's a demo I threw together testing out some lower gain tones in standard tuning.

rock tone test Pod HD Pro by iamrazzy on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

It sounds freaking awesome for this to me.


----------



## osmosis2259

This helped me a lot on optimizing your Windows 7 for Audio. 4 short video tutorials from Line 6. 

Community: [Video Tutorial] Windows Vista / 7 Tweaks and Optimizations


----------



## RickyCigs

osmosis2259 said:


> This helped me a lot on optimizing your Windows 7 for Audio. 4 short video tutorials from Line 6.
> 
> Community: [Video Tutorial] Windows Vista / 7 Tweaks and Optimizations




A lot of useful stuff in those vids. I'll be making use of them when I pick up my new lappy. Most of it can be used on windows xp as well, but there would be different ways of accessing them. 

I might just have to get rid of my zoom r16 now that I have an hd500... I'll probably get a much better quality using it as an interface than I would going xlr into the r16 as an interface.


----------



## axxessdenied

Resplendence Software - LatencyMon: suitability checker for real-time audio and other tasks
this is what you need when diagnosing latency issues on a PC for recording.


----------



## MF_Kitten

I turn input impendance all the way up. Always. On humbucker guitars, at least. 

Which reminds me: you know how single coil guitars have 250k volume and tone pots, while humbucker guitars have 500k ones? Same thing. Higher number = more pronounced pickup voicing. The peak frequency in the high end increases in volume and stuff, for example.


----------



## axxessdenied

How do you guys like to connect your Pods to your soundcards? 1/4" unbalanced, balanced xlr, spdif? 
If I use it over USB as the audio interface, can I record the dry signal and processed signal at the same time?


----------



## RickyCigs

MF_Kitten said:


> I turn input impendance all the way up. Always. On humbucker guitars, at least.
> 
> Which reminds me: you know how single coil guitars have 250k volume and tone pots, while humbucker guitars have 500k ones? Same thing. Higher number = more pronounced pickup voicing. The peak frequency in the high end increases in volume and stuff, for example.



I was under the impression that you got more highs from a 250k rather than a 500. Perhaps I read it backwards when I looked it up....


----------



## MF_Kitten

RickyCigs said:


> I was under the impression that you got more highs from a 250k rather than a 500. Perhaps I read it backwards when I looked it up....



Nope, higher number = more highs (among other things). Fender uses 250k pots because single coils are hella bright and peaky, so the 250k pots tames the peaks and wvwns it out. Makes it sweeter sounding.

Gibson used 350k pots for their jazzier guitars, but 500k has become the standard. You can get 1m pots too, which is 1000k, giving you a much brighter and peakier sound.


----------



## MF_Kitten

axxessdenied said:


> How do you guys like to connect your Pods to your soundcards? 1/4" unbalanced, balanced xlr, spdif?
> If I use it over USB as the audio interface, can I record the dry signal and processed signal at the same time?



I always use spdif. I love the 1 cable full stereo digital connection. You get the sound through correctly without any coloration from outputs, cables, and inputs. I got some noise and crap when using two jacks before, and i had to get the output from the pod right, etc. Spdif is the submissive mistress that sucks my dick and gets me beer i guess.

Not sure what you can get from the usb, but i always get latency and random bugging out and stuff from it. I also discovered that it doesn't have as clean audio as my firewire interface when i was making impulses with the pod as the send. The higher frequencies did some weeeird stuff. Almost like they warped and distorted in weird ways. My firewire interface did it totally clean though.


----------



## Shask

I typically use SPDIF. I used to use the 1/4" outs, but it was just easier (lazy to move cables around) to use the SPDIF.


----------



## axxessdenied

MF_Kitten said:


> I always use spdif. I love the 1 cable full stereo digital connection. You get the sound through correctly without any coloration from outputs, cables, and inputs. I got some noise and crap when using two jacks before, and i had to get the output from the pod right, etc. Spdif is the submissive mistress that sucks my dick and gets me beer i guess.
> 
> Not sure what you can get from the usb, but i always get latency and random bugging out and stuff from it. I also discovered that it doesn't have as clean audio as my firewire interface when i was making impulses with the pod as the send. The higher frequencies did some weeeird stuff. Almost like they warped and distorted in weird ways. My firewire interface did it totally clean though.



Thanks for the info


----------



## derashmetaltube

Hi Guys heres my demo of hd500 with recabinet 3 to achieve Machine heads tone. Song is Ten Ton Hammer.


----------



## Leuchty

Sounds pretty good.

A little hard to listen to because of the timing, but the tone was good.

Also...maybe next time post in the Recording Section.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sounds pretty damn close.


----------



## derashmetaltube

thanks guys. I know the timings a bit off but will take care of it and repost it there. Or may be in the recording forum..'cheers


----------



## schecter4life

i thiink the timing is good enough...if you want awefull timing go check out my soundcloud....BADASS tone though for sure


----------



## Spaceboy

This sounds better than many of the POD HD clips I've heard, probably due to Recabinet and bypassing those awful stock cabinet simulations in the PODs. Good work!


----------



## Runander

The local store started their summer sale today. 40% off of everything they had in stock. I walked out with a Pod HD500


----------



## RickyCigs

Runander said:


> The local store started their summer sale today. 40% off of everything they had in stock. I walked out with a Pod HD500



That's a killer deal! You should have bought two and sold the other for more lol


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

KAMI said:


> how is the tuner on the pod hd pro?
> 
> is it accurate?
> 
> or should I buy a separate tuner?



It seems to be pretty good my man, I tune my 7 string to drop G and it treats me well!


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

I still intend to do some further manual reading and what not but I was just wondering if anyone has experienced screechy/noisy mess when using delay and reverb when in a chain with high gain amp models. I get this issue both running "studio direct" using headphones and "combo front" through my Spider Valve 212. I tried all sorts of reverb and delay combinations, and it's not just when both are activated. Hope this makes sense haha

I have a POD HD PRO if that helps.


----------



## Shask

TaylorMacPhail said:


> It seems to be pretty good my man, I tune my 7 string to drop G and it treats me well!


I would say the tuner is great also. I tend to use it instead of my Peterson Strobe tuner because it is good enough and less of a hassle.

Only time I have had it not register is the low A of a 5 string bass. It seems to stop at the low B of a 5 string bass....


----------



## Shask

TaylorMacPhail said:


> I still intend to do some further manual reading and what not but I was just wondering if anyone has experienced screechy/noisy mess when using delay and reverb when in a chain with high gain amp models. I get this issue both running "studio direct" using headphones and "combo front" through my Spider Valve 212. I tried all sorts of reverb and delay combinations, and it's not just when both are activated. Hope this makes sense haha
> 
> I have a POD HD PRO if that helps.


I have not, but check to see if you amp volume is cranked, and the mixer volumes are cranked. It is easy to overdrive the input of delays and reverbs if you put them after the mixer and you have the levels cranked.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

Im running my hd pro to a velocity 300 thru my mesa 4x12. I have it hooked up in stereo, and today I tried to pan my amp mix equally to 50% to give it a centered mix. However as I panned each amp towards the middle (50%), the sound lost volume and got super fuzzy and trebly. Anyone knows what gives? I was using a treadplate and f ball.


----------



## Runander

I just came home from rehearsal. I had properly dialed in a good patch and used it with my band. I like it, really much in fact. I'm looking forward to tweak away with this little gadget


----------



## mcd

after much debate and research I have decided to go with a HD PRO rack mounted pre-amp/fx processor. NOW i can't decide if i wanna buy a power amp and a cab, or run the hd through a head....Im partial to orange and peavey cabs, and partial to peavey and engl heads....I don't wanna spend crazy amounts but my budget is decent and flexible SUGGESTIONS?????


----------



## RickyCigs

bukkakeONyoMAMA said:


> Im running my hd pro to a velocity 300 thru my mesa 4x12. I have it hooked up in stereo, and today I tried to pan my amp mix equally to 50% to give it a centered mix. However as I panned each amp towards the middle (50%), the sound lost volume and got super fuzzy and trebly. Anyone knows what gives? I was using a treadplate and f ball.



Maybe your hearing what was covered up by running them in mono? Try them at 100% left and right and see if it's worse, the same or better.


----------



## noise in my mind

you could just get a pa system or run the pod direct to the house when you play live. Orange cabs can be pretty pricey, as for engle heads (you might be able to get a used powerball on ebay for $1000ish pending condition). Peavey heads are little more budget friendly and sound great, especially the 5150 or now known as the improved and more reliable 6505 plus.


----------



## mcd

yeah i was looking at an orange 2x12 and a rocktron power amp, i have a buddy who won't use anything but rack systems, and he likes this set up and recommended it to me, cause he can't afford it now and wants to play it probably


----------



## Leuchty

With running the pod through a head, you always have a backup amp. But thats more shit to cart around.

A 1u poweramp and 2x12 cab is alot more travel friendly.

You've just gotta weigh up whats more important for you.

Get the cab you want, amp you want and shape your tones with the pod around that.


----------



## Sam MJ

what's the point of buying a high gain head if your using a Pod HD? if your using the HD for your sounds you'd be better of buying either powered monitors or a really nice clean amp like a carvin or something fendery


----------



## Leuchty

Sam MJ said:


> what's the point of buying a high gain head if your using a Pod HD? if your using the HD for your sounds you'd be better of buying either powered monitors or a really nice clean amp like a carvin or something fendery


 
More options. 4 cable method, backup amp, etc.

In Flames used a 5150 for rhythm and a POD XT Pro for cleans/crunch and fx for years.


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

Here's a super rough clip of a stock patch in the POD HD (Pro), just two guitar tracks. Only things adjusted in the DAW were the channel volumes.

WorstCaseOntario's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

Runander said:


> Found this video on youtube and it actually makes me reconsider the Pod HD.
> 
> This is to me not just a good metal tone, it's a beautiful metal tone
> 
> And since some of you thought it was weird that I experienced delay when switching patches when I borrowed a HD500 from the local store, I guess I did something wrong or the product was faulty.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, does anybody know what amp model that may have been used in the video?




Very cool! And I was really impressed with that lead tone!


----------



## Shask

bukkakeONyoMAMA said:


> Im running my hd pro to a velocity 300 thru my mesa 4x12. I have it hooked up in stereo, and today I tried to pan my amp mix equally to 50% to give it a centered mix. However as I panned each amp towards the middle (50%), the sound lost volume and got super fuzzy and trebly. Anyone knows what gives? I was using a treadplate and f ball.


MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Guide - Getting Started


----------



## texshred777

You could always find an Active FRFR speaker and save some cash. I believe some guys on here were pretty happy with the Alto TS112/115A system with their Axe FX's/POD HD's. 

I'm actually thinking about going this route next time around.


----------



## mcd

texshred777 said:


> You could always find an Active FRFR speaker and save some cash. I believe some guys on here were pretty happy with the Alto TS112/115A system with their Axe FX's/POD HD's.
> 
> I'm actually thinking about going this route next time around.




thanks now i got more research to do! Im going to look into these. Any you would stay away from?


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

Shask said:


> I have not, but check to see if you amp volume is cranked, and the mixer volumes are cranked. It is easy to overdrive the input of delays and reverbs if you put them after the mixer and you have the levels cranked.



I placed the reverb and delay pedals after the amp and the problem instantly went away. By having pedals after the amp in the signal chain, does that put it through the effects loop or? Just trying to figure out WHY this worked


----------



## Shask

I am using an ART SLA-2 and a GFlex guitar cab. I prefer these into a traditional guitar setup because I am not a fan of FRFR systems. 

You have to decide if you want the "amp in the room" sound, or the "recorded amp tone" sound. That is the biggest difference between using a poweramp or head and guitar cab or FRFR monitors.


----------



## Shask

TaylorMacPhail said:


> I placed the reverb and delay pedals after the amp and the problem instantly went away. By having pedals after the amp in the signal chain, does that put it through the effects loop or? Just trying to figure out WHY this worked


It doesn't put them in the loop, it just places them before the mixer. It works because the mixer can boost levels which will overdrive the inputs of effects placed after it, especially delays and reverbs. It is a common problem you will read about all over the internet.

Many people suggest if you only run a simple one amp signal flow, is to mute the bottom row, and center the mixer on the top row. Put the effects between the amp and the mixer, and keep the mixer last.


----------



## capoeiraesp

The more things change has always been my holy grail of 5150 tones and probably my favourite Andy Sneap guitar tone (haven't heard all his stuff though). 
This is a very authentic sounding tone mate. Well done.


----------



## derashmetaltube

thanks guys...

the amazing thing is the amps ive used on pod was the ENGL model but i recon after some minor eqing i got this sound straightaway...


----------



## Runander

I like running the Pod through a PA. I don't care for any sort of "amp in the room" thing. It want good guitar sound and I get just that from using the PA.


----------



## DMONSTER

Ok ive got a question for those of you who use other IR's with your pods,

How wouuld be th ebest way to use LePou cabs IR loader with my pod when I am recording via the USB? Can anyone chime in and help because I would really LOVE to try this with Redwirez cabs


----------



## MF_Kitten

I have ended up with two "main" tones now, and i FUCKING LOVE THEM. I am also using my own homemade impulses 

i did a quick video:


edit: fixed youtube link 

That's the HD500 quad tracked with one Treadplate tone and one Bomber Uber tone, both tweaked to have similar EQ curves but with different timbres and stuff. The Uber tone is thick and chunky, while the Treadplate is cutting and agressive, and together they really fill things out!


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns

Could by an active PA monitor, and just run straight into that?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...Ellen used the POD!?


----------



## MF_Kitten

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...Ellen used the POD!?



hahaha, i just noticed that, laughed my ass off! i was going to link my own video FIRST, then link Ellen's video in a different thread. Obviously i failed 

here's my video:


----------



## Leuchty

^Thats not fair mate!

Your drums make EVERYTHING sound cool! 

Nice riff tho...


----------



## MF_Kitten

CYBERSYN said:


> ^Thats not fair mate!
> 
> Your drums make EVERYTHING sound cool!
> 
> Nice riff tho...



hahaha! i'm not even entirely sure what that means! 

thanks though!


----------



## Leuchty

Your tone is AWESOME! make no mistake...

But you drum sounds could make the SHITTIEST guitar tones sound awesome.


----------



## MF_Kitten

CYBERSYN said:


> Your tone is AWESOME! make no mistake...
> 
> But you drum sounds could make the SHITTIEST guitar tones sound awesome.



hahaha, gotcha! yeah, i'm really getting somewhere with the drums


----------



## RickyCigs

DMONSTER said:


> Ok ive got a question for those of you who use other IR's with your pods,
> 
> How wouuld be th ebest way to use LePou cabs IR loader with my pod when I am recording via the USB? Can anyone chime in and help because I would really LOVE to try this with Redwirez cabs



In cubase I would just add lepou as an effect on its channel. Haven't tried it yet though as my comp died. And I've gotten some pretty good tones with the onboard impulses.


----------



## DMONSTER

gonna write up a review for this soon i swear, but just thought id post this, i made this within the first hour of unboxing this thing, I am SO in love with it haha, used the ola patch and then tweaked it a bit 

http://soundcloud.com/dan-schmid/first-time-with-pod-hd

what do you guys think?


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal

At some point I will have to read through this whole thread, as I'm really considering one of these. Until I do, can anyone give me a definitive pro/con on the HD Pro + Shortboard vs HD500? Besides price, obviously.


----------



## Leuchty

More I/O's on the Pro. 

Thats about the biggest difference. Besides the obvious ones.


----------



## fiveyears

Just picked up a rocktron velocity 300 and 2x12 mesa cab. Playing a an agile w/blackout pickups.

Any tips on getting some good distortion tones for this? (open ended question I know)


----------



## RickyCigs

fiveyears said:


> Just picked up a rocktron velocity 300 and 2x12 mesa cab. Playing a an agile w/blackout pickups.
> 
> Any tips on getting some good distortion tones for this? (open ended question I know)



Bias and sag turned down. Gain no higher than 50% and use a tube screamer in front. Other than that, read the meambobbo tone guide. And dial in the patch I posted a few pages back, the ola handjob patch, the razzy patch and finally the mf_kitten patch and tweak them to your liking.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal

I read an interview with Misha where he was saying they use a laptop to control all their patch changes when playing live, so they don't need foot controllers. Obviously they are using the AxeFx, but can you do this with the HD Pro also? And if so, what program is used?


----------



## Shask

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> I read an interview with Misha where he was saying they use a laptop to control all their patch changes when playing live, so they don't need foot controllers. Obviously they are using the AxeFx, but can you do this with the HD Pro also? And if so, what program is used?


Yeah, you can do that with any MIDI controllable gear. You basically just use a a sequencer type program (Cubase, Logic, ProTools, etc...) and create a track with nothing but MIDI program change commands.... Then you connect all the devices to the laptop via MIDI...

You could also have it do all the expression pedal stuff automatically also, like volume pedal, wah pedal, whammy, etc....


----------



## Flexxxrichard

Hey guys,
first post, so excuse me, if I'm doing something wrong. I'm also sorry, if this has been asked like a million times before, but I've already searched the internet without any conclusion.

my problem is, that if I turn on my pod hd pro it sometimes seems to be lacking power. maybe comparable to a tubeamp with broken tubes. I've met one guy on youtube that seemed to have the same problem, but he could'nt help me either.
is that only a software problem and only requires just another update or is it maybe something more severe?

i hope you can help me, thanks for your time, anyways.


----------



## RickyCigs

Flexxxrichard said:


> Hey guys,
> first post, so excuse me, if I'm doing something wrong. I'm also sorry, if this has been asked like a million times before, but I've already searched the internet without any conclusion.
> 
> my problem is, that if I turn on my pod hd pro it sometimes seems to be lacking power. maybe comparable to a tubeamp with broken tubes. I've met one guy on youtube that seemed to have the same problem, but he could'nt help me either.
> is that only a software problem and only requires just another update or is it maybe something more severe?
> 
> i hope you can help me, thanks for your time, anyways.



You need to give us a little better description. Lacking power as in, the screen is dim? Or lacking power as in there is very little output/volume?

Also, what is your setup? Direct? Through a power amp?


----------



## RickyCigs

Off topic slightly, but I had put some dimarzio d-activator 8's in my ibanez rga8, and left the 25k mini pot in it. Last night I finally changed it out to a proper one, and wow. What a killer difference. Now I don't need to use my separate 8 string patches. My regular ones sound just as good! The djent factor has significantly increased.


----------



## Flexxxrichard

RickyCigs said:


> You need to give us a little better description. Lacking power as in, the screen is dim? Or lacking power as in there is very little output/volume?
> 
> Also, what is your setup? Direct? Through a power amp?



I'm using a poweramp (velocity 300), but it happens when going direct-in as well. By "lacking power" I mean that the sound is not on it's "Maximum", there is something coming Out, but it sounds as if the Input-Volume is somehow lowered, I don't know how else to put it. It's just Not Sounding the Way it normally does.
Maybe you could Compare it to a Guitar with active pickups, running on empty battery (which is not the case btw.). I have to Turn the POD Off and on for like 15 times until it finally normal again.


----------



## Shask

If it is a weird problem that comes and goes that kind of sounds like a service trip.

I would reflash the firmware. If it still does it after reflashing I would send it in...


----------



## RickyCigs

I agree with that. Even just try doing a hard reset by holding the down key while powering on first, if that fails, do a reflash, if that fails, take it in for a new one or to get it repaired.


----------



## dunno

Incredible tone dude! 
Can you tell me what cabs configuration, mics and settings did you use in recabinet please? Did you record 2 tracks or 4 tracks? I love it mate, it sounds HUGE!


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal

One more question:
Does this thing have any kind of sonic-maximizer-esque plugin? I've got the rack-mount BBE and I love it. Now, I know the HD500 has an effects loop, but I'm trying to avoid running a bunch of extra cables because honestly, that would kinda defeat the main reason I want one of these (simplicity).


----------



## RickyCigs

dunno said:


> Incredible tone dude!
> Can you tell me what cabs configuration, mics and settings did you use in recabinet please? Did you record 2 tracks or 4 tracks? I love it mate, it sounds HUGE!



I'm assuming your replying to mf_kitten, but he said right in his post that it's quad tracked


----------



## RickyCigs

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> One more question:
> Does this thing have any kind of sonic-maximizer-esque plugin? I've got the rack-mount BBE and I love it. Now, I know the HD500 has an effects loop, but I'm trying to avoid running a bunch of extra cables because honestly, that would kinda defeat the main reason I want one of these (simplicity).



No, but you could get the same effect from different eq's. Try mix and matching them.


----------



## atoni

MF_Kitten said:


> I have ended up with two "main" tones now, and i FUCKING LOVE THEM. I am also using my own homemade impulses
> 
> i did a quick video:
> 
> 
> edit: fixed youtube link
> 
> That's the HD500 quad tracked with one Treadplate tone and one Bomber Uber tone, both tweaked to have similar EQ curves but with different timbres and stuff. The Uber tone is thick and chunky, while the Treadplate is cutting and agressive, and together they really fill things out!




Nice! Really digging it. Could you share the patches...please?


----------



## dunno

RickyCigs said:


> I'm assuming your replying to mf_kitten, but he said right in his post that it's quad tracked



Actually I was replying to derashmetaltube for his Machine head video, but he had his own thread by the time i replied. It got moved and my reply was bumped somewhere completely different  Chaos I tell ya! Nevermind I`ll shoot him a pm.


----------



## MF_Kitten

atoni said:


> Nice! Really digging it. Could you share the patches...please?



you won't get that sound from the patches alone though. I am running this through my own impulses.


----------



## Malkav

Strange possibly noob question alert!

I have an acoustic (Ovation Standard Elite - OP Pro Preamp) and sometimes do Andy McKee/Antoine Dufour style stuff and I was wondering if the POD HD500 would be okay to use live going directly into it from my acoustic and simply using compressors and delays and stuff (no amp modelling)?

I know theoretically there shouldn't be a way in which this would be damaging but I figured it couldn't hurt to double check this with a large body of people who may have experience with regards to my query


----------



## axxessdenied

How do you guys apply impulses to your Pod tones? Do you just add whatever VST you use load IRs onto the track? Simple as that? I'm assuming I'll than have to modify my patch and get rid of the cabinet?


----------



## Sepultorture

axxessdenied said:


> How do you guys apply impulses to your Pod tones? Do you just add whatever VST you use load IRs onto the track? Simple as that? I'm assuming I'll than have to modify my patch and get rid of the cabinet?



yes on all counts


----------



## MF_Kitten

Malkav said:


> Strange possibly noob question alert!
> 
> I have an acoustic (Ovation Standard Elite - OP Pro Preamp) and sometimes do Andy McKee/Antoine Dufour style stuff and I was wondering if the POD HD500 would be okay to use live going directly into it from my acoustic and simply using compressors and delays and stuff (no amp modelling)?
> 
> I know theoretically there shouldn't be a way in which this would be damaging but I figured it couldn't hurt to double check this with a large body of people who may have experience with regards to my query



that's gunna work out real well, do it!


----------



## Simon Dorn

Hi, here's little vid of the Pod HD 500 live in action. Death Metal.



And here's the Facebook Link. Maybe you like it...

THY FINAL PAIN | Facebook

Cheers, Simon


----------



## Alekke

Very short sound test from me:

POD HD Pro Direct DJENT test

if you ask me what is the signal chain, I cant remember anymore ... I think left is engl and right is mesa with short delay for dual guitar effect. Both have condenser mics.


----------



## brutalwizard

Just wondering if this has been brought up. But does the HD pro have two inputs and the ability to process two different tones at once? My guitarist and I are looking into 1 unit if this is possible instead of 2 hd300's, or possibly just saving for a used axefx. 

Just wondering what my options are.


----------



## xCaptainx

get two HD500s. The limitations of the HD300 would get extremely frustrating very quickly. 

And no, there is one input.


----------



## axxessdenied

You can run more than one instrument at once into the Pod HD Pro. Not sure how well it works, but I know it's there! 
When I get a chance I'll try it out and see if it works well.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

You can use two guitars with one hd500


----------



## MABGuitar

Stealthdjentstic said:


> You can use two guitars with one hd500



I actually tried this with one of my friends and while it worked, whenever we both played at the same time one of the guitars would be cut off and barely make any sound while the other was fine. Though I can't say for sure we haven't done anything wrong haha.


----------



## necropsy

Simon Dorn said:


> Hi, here's little vid of the Pod HD 500 live in action. Death Metal.
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the Facebook Link. Maybe you like it...
> 
> THY FINAL PAIN | Facebook
> 
> Cheers, Simon




that was pritty awesome dug the vocals alot

cymballs were 2 loud tho hard to hear the guitar half the time :O


----------



## MF_Kitten

I just reached a new milestone as far as tone goes. thought i had gotten as close to a perfect tone as i could, but it was too compressed and dense in the mix. so i tried backing off some gain, but i couldn't get that loud and in-your-face tone i wanted. So i turned up the "master" knob, which i had turned DOWN a bit earlier, and BAM! there it was! felt like a real amp, felt loud and in-your face!

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Uber CL.h5e this is the patch. It's so damn nice! i might have to finely tweak a few things, but it's very close to where i want it already! this is for drop C with CrunchLab/Liquifire. press footswitch 1 to change to a sweeter lower-gain sound with more warmth and spanky presence, and press footswitch 2 to get nice lead tone!


----------



## Simon Dorn

necropsy said:


> that was pritty awesome dug the vocals alot
> 
> cymballs were 2 loud tho hard to hear the guitar half the time :O



Hi, thank you! Shitty cam take, but you get the idea


----------



## Alekke

MF_Kitten said:


> I just reached a new milestone as far as tone goes. thought i had gotten as close to a perfect tone as i could, but it was too compressed and dense in the mix. so i tried backing off some gain, but i couldn't get that loud and in-your-face tone i wanted. So i turned up the "master" knob, which i had turned DOWN a bit earlier, and BAM! there it was! felt like a real amp, felt loud and in-your face!



Had the same problem! Figured out if you turn down the master your sound feels too far away .... I never put it below 50% now.


----------



## Bevo

I just made my HD500 into a desk top unit!

I got some wood and figured out the angle, from straight vertical its leaning back 6 inches on the top.
The base was made at the same width of the unit with a shelf to hold it on. The back was made by cutting a 12x12 square then cutting it diagonally into two halfs then cutting each half in half for the perfect angle.

So now its off the floor, takes up 10 inches of room on my desk and is easily accessible anytime I want it!
Pretty cool for $10!


----------



## Purelojik

ok so i think i finally am happy with two different tones that im using for recording with the POD HD:

heres the clips and the Presets:

keep in mind the guitar i use is a Mahogany seven string with an aftermath bridge. its a 27.5 in scale so its got that added punch tuned to drop G.

Wake Up - This is using the POD HD with no cab impulses at all 


Fifth Drop G - This is using Ampire xt with redwirez ENGL cabs off axis 0.5 cap 3in 

Patch for Wake UP

Patch for Fifth Drop G


what i've found is that when i record i just use the most simple setup and do all my EQ in the DAW. before i used patches with EQ already done in the POD and then making them fit was incredibly difficult. 

now learning more about mixing this all seems elementary but still i love the sound im getting!

hope this helps some of you having difficulty finding a place to start with a patch


----------



## xCaptainx

Stealthdjentstic said:


> You can use two guitars with one hd500



but if so, why bother? the HD500 would hit the DSP limit as soon as you tried to make a patch to cater for both guitars e.g. two amps, two overdrive pedals, two sets of effects. 

It would sound rubbish (as noted above) and the limitations would be far too frustrating to even bother.


----------



## dantel666

Watchful Eye by Shane Dante L. by Dantel666 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Just thought I would drop this here for you guys to listen to.

All guitars were through an HD500, and the drums were Native Instruments Studio Drummer Stadium kit. No bass, and mixed on headphones.


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

fiveyears said:


> Just picked up a rocktron velocity 300 and 2x12 mesa cab. Playing a an agile w/blackout pickups.
> 
> Any tips on getting some good distortion tones for this? (open ended question I know)



The Angel Fireball Pre should treat you well (dual amp it if you have the dsp resources)

Also in the amp deep editing (double click enter while the amp is selected), there is a setting called master, and practically speaking the higher that value is, the more the amp "opens up" so if you want a tight (dare I say djenty) tone, you'll want that low.

A tubescreamer with the drive on 0 and output on 100, tone set to your liking will also help, and a noise gate or hard gate before and after the tubescreamer will clean up the signal.


----------



## cfrank

dantel666 said:


> Watchful Eye by Shane Dante L. by Dantel666 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Just thought I would drop this here for you guys to listen to.
> 
> All guitars were through an HD500, and the drums were Native Instruments Studio Drummer Stadium kit. No bass, and mixed on headphones.



Considering it has no bass, i like it a lot! How much DAW post-processing were on those guitar tracks?


----------



## dantel666

cfrank said:


> Considering it has no bass, i like it a lot! How much DAW post-processing were on those guitar tracks?



No post processing at all actually on the main guitars, I did add compression to one of the quieter clean parts in the middle of the song, but thats about it.


----------



## philoking

The Pod HD is a killer unit. I have an AxeFX II and several really nice tube amps, but I can't tell you how many times I've sat on the couch with the Pod HD plugged into my laptop and worked out ideas. This track below I literally wrote and recorded on my couch, Pod HD into a Macbook Pro via USB. I even used the Mesa Recto model on the bass guitar. I didn't take it into my studio with the rest of my gear until I needed to record some vocals and I didn't ever redo the guitar tracks. I think they sound great.

Bite Your Tongue by projectk2r4 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## mindwalker

xCaptainx said:


> but if so, why bother? the HD500 would hit the DSP limit as soon as you tried to make a patch to cater for both guitars e.g. two amps, two overdrive pedals, two sets of effects.



Not so sure.. with my POD X3 I can have a dual tone work with 2 guitars. 1 guitar gets one tone, the other guitar gets the second. It will then essentially emulate 2 amps and 2 different chains of effects, one for each guitar and it works pretty well, never had a problem.

I can only imagine the HD500 will even do it better (the amp models are heavier to process but the unit should have a better processor than the X3).


----------



## AxeArchangel

Hey guys! Finally got myself together to record a small demo track of my Recto patch on my HD500. Got this unit a week ago so tweaking still needs to be done to satisfy my tone tastes. The 2 guitar tracks were panned hard left and hard right.

Anyways here's the demo: Line 6 POD HD500 Recto Demo Track by AxeArchangel on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Please bear with my (a bit) sloppy playing as I just came up and record the riffs half an hour ago. Feedbacks will be welcome. Cheers!

If you like the patch here's the CustomTone link: http://line6.com/customtone/tone/219781/

EDIT: There's no bass track in this demo. Just Superior Drummer and The 2 guitar tracks.


----------



## rg7420

Anyone have good clean tones? 

Or any tones that work well with piezo pickups?


----------



## RickyCigs

rg7420 said:


> Anyone have good clean tones?
> 
> Or any tones that work well with piezo pickups?



The general concesus seems to be that the cleanest tones possible are gotten by using no amp model, and using eq's to shape your tone. Although, I'm sure a good clean tone is possible in other ways. It's all in how you tweak it


----------



## MF_Kitten

RickyCigs said:


> The general concesus seems to be that the cleanest tones possible are gotten by using no amp model, and using eq's to shape your tone. Although, I'm sure a good clean tone is possible in other ways. It's all in how you tweak it



actually, try the blackface twin pre model with the presence high, the treble medium-high, mids and bass to taste, and no cab model. Also, a Tube Compressor unit with lots of tasty compression. works wonders.


----------



## UncurableZero

Hi everybody. I have an annoying problem with my POD HD300. When it's connected via usb to my laptop there are some quite annoying popping sounds. I don't use an amp - the POD goes into a pair of HiFi speakers. It's not constant and occures when I play a mp3 through the processor or when I use HD edit to edit my presets. Any ideas on how to fix that?


----------



## axxessdenied

WiFi drivers can cause latency issues on a windows pc which can cause random pops and clicks. Try disabling your WiFi adapter and see if that helps. My presonus is useless on my PC unless I have my WiFi disabled.

You can also try running Resplendence Software - LatencyMon: suitability checker for real-time audio and other tasks to determine if anything else is causing your PC to hang. 

Have you updated your pod to the latest firmware and running the up-to-date usb drivers?


----------



## RickyCigs

UncurableZero said:


> Hi everybody. I have an annoying problem with my POD HD300. When it's connected via usb to my laptop there are some quite annoying popping sounds. I don't use an amp - the POD goes into a pair of HiFi speakers. It's not constant and occures when I play a mp3 through the processor or when I use HD edit to edit my presets. Any ideas on how to fix that?




Check a page or two back, there were some links posted of how-to's for setting up your computer for recording. I would suggest trying those.


----------



## osmosis2259

UncurableZero said:


> Hi everybody. I have an annoying problem with my POD HD300. When it's connected via usb to my laptop there are some quite annoying popping sounds. I don't use an amp - the POD goes into a pair of HiFi speakers. It's not constant and occures when I play a mp3 through the processor or when I use HD edit to edit my presets. Any ideas on how to fix that?



If you have a PC, try this

Community: [Video Tutorial] Windows Vista / 7 Tweaks and Optimizations


----------



## fiveyears

For anyone using a rocktron velocity, what do you set your Reactance and Definition at?


----------



## Razzy

fiveyears said:


> For anyone using a rocktron velocity, what do you set your Reactance and Definition at?



I'm finding that it varies depending on the guitar I'm using.


----------



## ShredBorland

Hey guys just wondering if anyone has tried out the POD HD Desktop With the Foot controller i.e the Express and shortboard MK II.Apparently they are not mentioned anywhere on the Line 6 website to be compatible with the HD desktop.


----------



## xCaptainx

The soundsource L3T powered speakers are finally in our country, I'm going to try one out next week hopefully.


----------



## RickyCigs

Kind of random, but Im selling my race car today, so I'm finally able to get a new computer!! Expect to hear some new tone demos with drums in the next week  I'm pretty excited to hear my tones in the mix


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

ShredBorland said:


> Hey guys just wondering if anyone has tried out the POD HD Desktop With the Foot controller i.e the Express and shortboard MK II.Apparently they are not mentioned anywhere on the Line 6 website to be compatible with the HD desktop.



Hey man, I too found the compatibility charts kind of confusing, but I do know that both the mk1 and mk2 editions of the shortboards ARE compatible with the HD desktop!


----------



## brector

rg7420 said:


> Anyone have good clean tones?
> 
> Or any tones that work well with piezo pickups?



If you want to PM me, I can send you a couple clean patches that I have been told sound good. They sound good to me but I am not an audiophile LOL

-Brian


----------



## RickyCigs

heres an interesting one, my expression pedal on my hd500 seems to keep losing calibration randomly. i have my channel volume set to be controlled by it and it keeps going to a lower volume. ive recalibrated it twice now...... any thoughts? google has netted me no results


----------



## Kali Yuga

I have a POD HD Desktop incoming. I had the HD500 and didn't gel with it, then bought an Axe FX II and didn't feel like it was worth the price, so here comes round 2 for the HD. There's apparently been updates done since I owned the 500, and I have plenty of IRs if the HD cabinet simulation doesn't do the trick for me. I've read through a good portion of this thread and downloaded some patches. I was reading that the latest Fear Factory album, The Industrialist, was recorded with the POD HD direct. Has anybody here has been working on patches similar to that?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Razzy said:


> I'm finding that it varies depending on the guitar I'm using.



Same.


----------



## ScottyB724

Ok I feel like an idiot here, need some help.
Just received an alto ts115a. Hooked it up to my HD500 via xlr cables of course, and... no sound is being produced. I'm guessing i'm missing a setting somewhere on the Pod.. I would greatly appreciate any help!

Edit: and I tested it by hooking up an iPod through the HD500's CD/MP3 in port, so I know the cables and connections should be good to go.

2nd Edit: disregard this post, I figured it out haha.


----------



## RickyCigs

started working on some drums for a track called "soggy sandwiches" today. had to resort to my old ezdrummer because i dont wanna screw up my brand new computer with a cheaply hacked superior drummer. and im too cheap to pay for a real copy right now! hopefully by tomorrow ill get some samples up. my tones are sounding even better now that im bypassing my zoom r16


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Bareknuckle Aftermath in Schecter Hellraiser Pod Hd500 by Angst Ridden Dreams on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Tone with my aftermath.


----------



## RickyCigs

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Bareknuckle Aftermath in Schecter Hellraiser Pod Hd500 by Angst Ridden Dreams on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Tone with my aftermath.




Sounds pretty damn good. I've heard nothing but good things about aftermaths and I can see why. Or... Hear why lol


----------



## RickyCigs

Soggy Sandwiches Test (POD HD500) by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Finally got to put together a quick sample of my hd500 "in the mix" 

not totally crazy about the drums, but they turned out ok for being ezdrummer grooves. now that i have a computer again ill start working on making my own beats and then think about superior drummer or something else better than ezd.

let me know what you guys think! im looking for any feedback. 

also, if anyone wants any patches, im pretty sure i can upload them now. havent tried yet, but im sure i can figure it out.

EDIT: I just came up with some lyrics that fit pretty well, so by tomorrow this sample should also include a sample of the mic preamp found on the pod hd500. This will be the first time I've recorded more than a sentence of background vocals though, so hopefully they turn out. I'm sure my awesomely long and metal beard will do all the work anyway.....


----------



## axxessdenied

RickyCigs said:


> Soggy Sandwiches Test (POD HD500) by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Finally got to put together a quick sample of my hd500 "in the mix"
> 
> not totally crazy about the drums, but they turned out ok for being ezdrummer grooves. now that i have a computer again ill start working on making my own beats and then think about superior drummer or something else better than ezd.
> 
> let me know what you guys think! im looking for any feedback.
> 
> also, if anyone wants any patches, im pretty sure i can upload them now. havent tried yet, but im sure i can figure it out.
> 
> EDIT: I just came up with some lyrics that fit pretty well, so by tomorrow this sample should also include a sample of the mic preamp found on the pod hd500. This will be the first time I've recorded more than a sentence of background vocals though, so hopefully they turn out. I'm sure my awesomely long and metal beard will do all the work anyway.....


That sounds pretty awesome! 

Anyone got tips for building a Gojira-esque tone? What amp would be close to the 5150?


----------



## osmosis2259

RickyCigs said:


> Soggy Sandwiches Test (POD HD500) by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Finally got to put together a quick sample of my hd500 "in the mix"
> 
> not totally crazy about the drums, but they turned out ok for being ezdrummer grooves. now that i have a computer again ill start working on making my own beats and then think about superior drummer or something else better than ezd.
> 
> let me know what you guys think! im looking for any feedback.
> 
> also, if anyone wants any patches, im pretty sure i can upload them now. havent tried yet, but im sure i can figure it out.
> 
> EDIT: I just came up with some lyrics that fit pretty well, so by tomorrow this sample should also include a sample of the mic preamp found on the pod hd500. This will be the first time I've recorded more than a sentence of background vocals though, so hopefully they turn out. I'm sure my awesomely long and metal beard will do all the work anyway.....



Yeah man this tune has a lot of "balls". Looking forward to hear the whole thing 

Edit: and I'm using crappy headphones right now


----------



## RickyCigs

axxessdenied said:


> That sounds pretty awesome!
> 
> Anyone got tips for building a Gojira-esque tone? What amp would be close to the 5150?



Thanks! Im pretty happy with how the hd500 sounds going direct 


New gojira or older? Lol 

From what I've read everyone seems to get the closest 5150 tones from the uber. I haven't quite gotten anything That sounds like my old 6505+ but that doesn't mean it isn't possible. 

I've also only ever used the onboard IR's. I think I've gotten some pretty decent results as is, so some redwirez would probably bring things out even more


----------



## RickyCigs

osmosis2259 said:


> Yeah man this tune has a lot of "balls". Looking forward to hear the whole thing
> 
> Edit: and I'm using crappy headphones right now



Lol nice! Thanks! This track doesn't even have a bass track yet. My brother in law is supposed to come out and record it eventually. I just have to finish the drum tracks and work on an actual second guitar part with some harmonies and such. I have the whole song pretty much written though. Except for a good chunk of the lyrics. 


Also, I thought I should mention that the song title was inspired by this sketchy weirdo that I saw walking down the street eating a sandwich in the pouring rain. The lyrics are more about just general human ignorance though


----------



## osmosis2259

RickyCigs said:


> Lol nice! Thanks! This track doesn't even have a bass track yet. My brother in law is supposed to come out and record it eventually. I just have to finish the drum tracks and work on an actual second guitar part with some harmonies and such. I have the whole song pretty much written though. Except for a good chunk of the lyrics.
> 
> 
> Also, I thought I should mention that the song title was inspired by this sketchy weirdo that I saw walking down the street eating a sandwich in the pouring rain. The lyrics are more about just general human ignorance though



Yeah I'm using ipod headphones right now. However, the low end is still great man and with the added bass it should kick ass.

The song title made me  . What type of vocals are you planning on adding? Mainly clean? or will there be screams/growling/cookie monster too? Regardless, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## RickyCigs

osmosis2259 said:


> Yeah I'm using ipod headphones right now. However, the low end is still great man and with the added bass it should kick ass.
> 
> The song title made me  . What type of vocals are you planning on adding? Mainly clean? or will there be screams/growling/cookie monster too? Regardless, I'm looking forward to it.




it will be all growly/cookie monster vocals for this portion. the whole song may have some cleans. i had discovered recently that i liked my voice more in recordings than in my head lol


----------



## Nemonic

I have a POD XT with Metal Shop and FX Junkie add-on. Is the HD model much better than XT? Is it worth buying? I got money for 300, is it worth saving up for 500? The only reason why I would buy 500 model is dual tone, I am looking for fat, tight tone like AaL or Meshuggah uses. The only thing I miss in 300 is that feature.


----------



## RickyCigs

Nemonic said:


> I have a POD XT with Metal Shop and FX Junkie add-on. Is the HD model much better than XT? Is it worth buying? I got money for 300, is it worth saving up for 500? The only reason why I would buy 500 model is dual tone, I am looking for fat, tight tone like AaL or Meshuggah uses. The only thing I miss in 300 is that feature.



The 500 is definitely worth the money. The dual amps isn't really that big of a deal. It cuts down your dsp limit by a ton. In the clip I posted earlier I only used single amps on each of my patches and it's still thick and ballsy. 

If you were trying to be lazy and say for example, record a left and right track with different tones at the same time, then it would be quite handy. 

Listen to a bunch of the samples posted on this thread. If you like the tones better than what you've got on your XT, then definitely get an hd. If not, then with your XT and spend the money on hookers instead.


----------



## osmosis2259

RickyCigs said:


> it will be all growly/cookie monster vocals for this portion. the whole song may have some cleans. i had discovered recently that i liked my voice more in recordings than in my head lol



Sounds good!
Also, are the guitars just double tracked here panned left and right 100% or did you quad track em?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I would save up and get the hd500. Its pretty easy to max out DSP, so the extra power helps.


----------



## RickyCigs

osmosis2259 said:


> Sounds good!
> Also, are the guitars just double tracked here panned left and right 100% or did you quad track em?




left and right are both double tracked and panned hard left and hard right.

two identical fireball on the left and recto as the main with bogner as the second track on the right. all using the 412 xxl v30 with 409 dyn


----------



## RickyCigs

as promised, here is a slightly revised version with some vocals. all i used was a tube compressor going into the "vintage pre" with a small bit of digital delay at the end. any thoughts?

Soggy Sandwiches Test (w Lyrics) POD HD500 by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## meambobbo

Hey Rick the track sounds good. As for the vocals you do well but I like a bit more variety. Try going from like spoken word and add growl until it gets nasty. That's a bit different than the death growl style - more of a hardcore type sound. Also try to develop a higher pitched death growl. The variety will really help the vocals be more distinguished


----------



## meambobbo

I thought I could get by with the 300 or 400 at first. I got the 500 an thank god I did. The fx grouping on the 300/400 is way too restrictive for me. I almost always use 2 eqs or an eq and a distortion effect. Plus I ended up using dual amps to use a "dual cab" technique where I blend a cab/mic with good high end response with one with good low end response. No single cab/mic combination has a consistent high- quality frequency response. Parts sound noisy or washed out.


----------



## MF_Kitten

For the guy asking about gojira-esque tone, try screamer + uber, presence at 45%, treble at 70-8"%, mids at 7"-75%, bass at 65-75%. Gate and gain however you like it.


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> Hey Rick the track sounds good. As for the vocals you do well but I like a bit more variety. Try going from like spoken word and add growl until it gets nasty. That's a bit different than the death growl style - more of a hardcore type sound. Also try to develop a higher pitched death growl. The variety will really help the vocals be more distinguished



Coming from you that means a lot!  

And I know what you mean about the vocals. I had mentioned earlier that I had never done anything more than backups with any of my bands. Combine that with being a hardcore kid when I was younger and that's what you get  

I've been working on the high growl but it's too Zao-esque right now and that gets annoying really fast lmao once I get the whole song together I'm gonna work on the dynamics of everything.


----------



## Electric Wizard

meambobbo said:


> I thought I could get by with the 300 or 400 at first. I got the 500 an thank god I did. The fx grouping on the 300/400 is way too restrictive for me.


I'll second this.

I have a 300, and it's great but it juuuuust misses the mark as it can be hard at times to coax good toanz from it. I wasn't concerned with the fx blocks when I got it, my rationale being that I usually only used an OD with a regular amp. You really have to think of it as something that will need tweaking though, which is why you're better off with one of the units that will let you use multiple EQs, gates, etc.

That and they still haven't released the updated firmware, so 300 and 400 users still don't have the cab DEPs or bass amp model. (C'mon line6, it's been 3 months now!)


----------



## Nemonic

Electric Wizard said:


> I'll second this.
> 
> I have a 300, and it's great but it juuuuust misses the mark as it can be hard at times to coax good toanz from it. I wasn't concerned with the fx blocks when I got it, my rationale being that I usually only used an OD with a regular amp. You really have to think of it as something that will need tweaking though, which is why you're better off with one of the units that will let you use multiple EQs, gates, etc.
> 
> That and they still haven't released the updated firmware, so 300 and 400 users still don't have the cab DEPs or bass amp model. (C'mon line6, it's been 3 months now!)


In addition, i play as a studio (and potentially live) bass player for a local "soft" band, the HD 500 might be a good piece of equipment for this situation. 
Multiple equalizers and gates? On HD 500?


----------



## axxessdenied

MF_Kitten said:


> For the guy asking about gojira-esque tone, try screamer + uber, presence at 45%, treble at 70-8"%, mids at 7"-75%, bass at 65-75%. Gate and gain however you like it.



That's pretty close to what I have so far for my 5150 / Gojira tone. Sounds pretty similar. Just need to fiddle with the knobs a bit more.


----------



## osmosis2259

RickyCigs said:


> as promised, here is a slightly revised version with some vocals. all i used was a tube compressor going into the "vintage pre" with a small bit of digital delay at the end. any thoughts?
> 
> Soggy Sandwiches Test (w Lyrics) POD HD500 by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



The growls reminds me of Trivium especially Corey's growls when he does them live


----------



## RickyCigs

osmosis2259 said:


> The growls reminds me of Trivium especially Corey's growls when he does them live



Thanks!!  not a terribly bad singer to sound like lol


----------



## ShredBorland

yeah Like have you tried it out with The bean? I've heard there are some bugs while using the looper but I'm not totally sure about that. The HD Desktop comes with an FBV jack and is fully compatible with the FBV MkI i think so.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Alright I got some issues with this here HD

When recording leads, tones that sound very nice, wet, and saturated through my Spider IV that i'm using as a reference not very weak after the direct recording.

When doing legato stuff, especially, runs that sound very nice and smooth end up having several notes not come through. Apparent the most during finger tapping. Even licks that come second nature to me and sound great through the amp have this happen to them.

Is this just the nature of the HD, my tones, my playing, or what?
I've been using meambobo's ENGL lead tones.


----------



## RickyCigs

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Alright I got some issues with this here HD
> 
> When recording leads, tones that sound very nice, wet, and saturated through my Spider IV that i'm using as a reference not very weak after the direct recording.
> 
> When doing legato stuff, especially, runs that sound very nice and smooth end up having several notes not come through. Apparent the most during finger tapping. Even licks that come second nature to me and sound great through the amp have this happen to them.
> 
> Is this just the nature of the HD, my tones, my playing, or what?
> I've been using meambobo's ENGL lead tones.



What are your gate settings?


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

RickyCigs said:


> What are your gate settings?



i got two lead tones that i like right now

on one tone it doesn't even have a gate, it just goes amp->EQ->reverb->delay. love the way this sounds through my amp. ENGL w/ Uber Cab
(i'm finding this one to become workable)

on the other it has a hard gate, since i got this one straight from meambobo and am not familiar with the hard gate yet, you can probably help me haha
open thresh -65
close thresh -72
hold 0ms
decay 132ms


----------



## RickyCigs

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> i got two lead tones that i like right now
> 
> on one tone it doesn't even have a gate, it just goes amp->EQ->reverb->delay. love the way this sounds through my amp. ENGL w/ Uber Cab
> (i'm finding this one to become workable)
> 
> on the other it has a hard gate, since i got this one straight from meambobo and am not familiar with the hard gate yet, you can probably help me haha
> open thresh -65
> close thresh -72
> hold 0ms
> decay 132ms




I only ever use the hard gate. The regular noise gate is like using a boss noise suppressor. Major tone killer. The hard gate is like an isp decimator, totally colorless because it literally opens like a gate and isn't effecting your tone when it opens. I would say turn down your thresholds more. Maybe -75 on both. And also try turning the decay up, or even eliminate the gate altogether. If its just there to kill the hum it's not really needed. And at those settings that's about all it's doing. 

Or another option would be to run a compressor at the start of the chain. Misha uses that method to avoid having to change gate settings between clean and distorted tones.


----------



## Kidneythief

So I got mine today...and it's full of win 

Really this is the first "pro" gear I have ever owned, and I'm lost beyond words. Dialed in a tone, and it sounds like a beast. I'm gonna make clips tomorrow once I'm done playing around.


----------



## RickyCigs

Kidneythief said:


> So I got mine today...and it's full of win
> 
> Really this is the first "pro" gear I have ever owned, and I'm lost beyond words. Dialed in a tone, and it sounds like a beast. I'm gonna make clips tomorrow once I'm done playing around.



There's no such thing as done playing around with these


----------



## Kidneythief

Really? I'm having all kinds of fun with it 

Just a quick clip I made...I'm getting there...slowly...

Baaltest-Track 1 by Bogdányi Ferenc on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## RickyCigs

Kidneythief said:


> Really? I'm having all kinds of fun with it
> 
> Just a quick clip I made...I'm getting there...slowly...
> 
> Baaltest-Track 1 by Bogdányi Ferenc on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free




oh, i didnt say that it wasnt fun  just that it never ends.


also, you could use a lot more gate. try this before and after your screamer (which im assuming your using)
Hard Gate
open threshold -60
close threshold -60
hold 0
decay 0

if you get feedback on quick mutes, turn the threshold up to -55 or until it stops

also, possibly less gain. i never go passed 50% but generally use 5-10% drive on my screamer just to give it some grit.


----------



## RickyCigs

holy shit! 139 plays on my soundcloud this week and someone even downloaded my sample with vocals added  i guess i must be doing something right lol my hd500 was definitely a solid investment!


----------



## Bevo

Maybe I am missing something but can the USB not be used to route the guitar back through the the computer?

What I am trying to do is guitar>guitar in>USB>computer>speakers with signal from computer.

Its a MAC computer.

Thanks I am pulling my hair out and can't find a setting to change..


----------



## Kali Yuga

Thanks, MF Kitten for the presets and tips posted elsewhere in this thread. I've been messing around with the POD HD Desktop today and getting good results through tweaking those patches and following various advice posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## RickyCigs

Bevo said:


> Maybe I am missing something but can the USB not be used to route the guitar back through the the computer?
> 
> What I am trying to do is guitar>guitar in>USB>computer>speakers with signal from computer.
> 
> Its a MAC computer.
> 
> Thanks I am pulling my hair out and can't find a setting to change..



it acts as your sound device so the sound only comes out of the pods outputs. listen through the headphone jack or 1/4 or xlr outputs  ive been recording direct and watching youtube videos like that all week


----------



## Kidneythief

RickyCigs said:


> oh, i didnt say that it wasnt fun  just that it never ends.
> 
> 
> also, you could use a lot more gate. try this before and after your screamer (which im assuming your using)
> Hard Gate
> open threshold -60
> close threshold -60
> hold 0
> decay 0
> 
> if you get feedback on quick mutes, turn the threshold up to -55 or until it stops
> 
> also, possibly less gain. i never go passed 50% but generally use 5-10% drive on my screamer just to give it some grit.



Thanks, I'm going to try this one out.
And also starting to dig trough this thread again for general tips and some patches. I'm quite curious.

Is it legal to marry an object?

EDIT: What I'm having trouble with currently however...in the past few months I've been trying to cover Type O Negative songs, but I somehow can't get that sound. If I have read it correctly they have been using Dual Rectifiers a lot, been trying to nail it, but never really came close.
Biggest issue currently: the sound in their cover "Cinnamon girl"...especially the solo. I'm close to it, but it's not really there, like something is missing.


----------



## groovemasta

Hey guys, quick question, I have a pod hd bean and I noticed the directional button pad is kind of loose like it wiggles abit I haven't really used the pod much at all and was wondering if this is or normal or what. If anyone can tell me as soon as possible that would be good so I can get a new one or know it's normal, you will be repped!


----------



## RickyCigs

groovemasta said:


> Hey guys, quick question, I have a pod hd bean and I noticed the directional button pad is kind of loose like it wiggles abit I haven't really used the pod much at all and was wondering if this is or normal or what. If anyone can tell me as soon as possible that would be good so I can get a new one or know it's normal, you will be repped!



Mine has been loose the whole time I've had it. Probably a few months now. Never had a problem.


----------



## groovemasta

Thanks man, just kind of worried me.


----------



## Kali Yuga

Has anybody compared the POD HD side by side with the AMT Recto or maybe the new Diezel? This POD HD is cool, but it's a tad too fidgety for me. I only need one sound, so an AMT might save a few bucks to put towards another cabinet or something.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Pod HD bean/Pro users: let's ask Line6 a HD model of 5150!!! Maybe featured in future firmwares!!


----------



## MF_Kitten

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> Pod HD bean/Pro users: let's ask Line6 a HD model of 5150!!! Maybe featured in future firmwares!!



I have been asking them over and over. Go give them a feature request on line6.com!


----------



## axxessdenied

MF_Kitten said:


> I have been asking them over and over. Go give them a feature request on line6.com!



done


----------



## DMONSTER

Im still crossing my fingers for a friendly way to use custom IR's


----------



## RickyCigs

I've also emailed them asking for a 5150 model. It's definitely the number 1 amp that's missing. I would even pay for it as an add on!!!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Yeah, I would definitely pay money for a 5150 model; my favorite lead tones have been from the 6505+ I used to have.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

DMONSTER said:


> Im still crossing my fingers for a friendly way to use custom IR's



That's my dream ...


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

A Soldano would be nice too.

I liked the Solo-100 and Modern Hi-Gain


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> Pod HD bean/Pro users: let's ask Line6 a HD model of 5150!!! Maybe featured in future firmwares!!



Job done!


----------



## Kali Yuga

DMONSTER said:


> Im still crossing my fingers for a friendly way to use custom IR's


Yep. I wouldn't even consider AMT as an alternative if I could I load IRs. The Uber can get close to a 5150.


----------



## meambobbo

Hey for my ENGL lead tone if legato isn't cutting through try turning off the gate, adding a compressor before the amp or boosting mids via a mid focus or parametric eq in front the amp which should get less bite and attack to the tone


----------



## meambobbo

Djent mix test by meambobbo on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Simple mix test I did


----------



## spawnofthesith

meambobbo said:


> Djent mix test by meambobbo on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> Simple mix test I did



Sounds sick!


----------



## Alekke

I know some people are using boosts like graphic EQ or TC integrated preamp before their POD XT Pro's.
Can it also be applied to POD HD or is it not necessary any more?


----------



## meambobbo

most of the high-gain models have PLENTY of gain available, so I don't imagine you'd need a boost there. pre-EQ'ing the distortion tone can almost always help draw out some desirable tonal nuances. The Pod HD has EQ's and distortion effects you can place before the amp that can get you there, and they are programmable per patch. Some have claimed the distortion effects aren't good, others have claimed they are incredibly accurate. I can't say, but I do find they work well.

If you have an HD300/400, you may want to consider getting an EQ or distortion pedal to place before the Pod HD, as those models can only use a single EQ or distortion effect, and if you use it as your boost/pre-EQ, you can't use any EQ after your amp.


----------



## DMONSTER

Bought some of the redwirez cabs and this is a quick clip i did with them, no post eq just two guitar tracks 100% left and right  
http://soundcloud.com/dan-schmid/djentyishnessiffinscapade

Highly reccommend these IR's, they sound phenominal with the pod


----------



## axxessdenied

DMONSTER said:


> Bought some of the redwirez cabs and this is a quick clip i did with them, no post eq just two guitar tracks 100% left and right
> Djentyishnessiffin by Dan Schmid on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Highly reccommend these IR's, they sound phenominal with the pod


 MOAR!


----------



## DMONSTER

Edited the last post with some more riffs, and I cant solo so i just did some evil sounding stuff at the end haha dont judge my playing i did this in a matter of like 45 min  this thing is limitless amounts of fun


----------



## RickyCigs

heres a slightly updated version of my previous sample. i worked on the drums and rhythm guitar for the rest of the song. in the process of writing solos and waiting for my brother in law to write some bass. oh, and i obviously have to finish writing lyrics lol

Soggy Sandwiches Sample by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free 

let me know how it sounds! and let me know if you get whiplash from headbanging lol


----------



## RickyCigs

just recorded something new i came up with while playing with my 8 string and ezdrummer. its now gonna be my album intro. 2x f-ball on the left and 2x treadplate on the right. guitar used was an Ibanez RGA8 loaded with dimarzio d-activators.

Intro by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Leuchty

As much as I love djent 

Any chance someone can do a J-800 clip in the flavour of something 80's?

Motley, Poison, G 'n R, etc...


----------



## PodHdBean

sevenstring.org i need some clean patches!!!help ill send u some i got =]
also i saw olly and john browne from monuments using the hd pro anyone know if there using it for the new album?that would be sick!


----------



## PodHdBean

pedals in front are a must if you want to use 2 seperate instruments because of dsp usuage 
im using a tc electonic g major rack for dual paths works greeeaat=p


meambobbo said:


> most of the high-gain models have PLENTY of gain available, so I don't imagine you'd need a boost there. pre-EQ'ing the distortion tone can almost always help draw out some desirable tonal nuances. The Pod HD has EQ's and distortion effects you can place before the amp that can get you there, and they are programmable per patch. Some have claimed the distortion effects aren't good, others have claimed they are incredibly accurate. I can't say, but I do find they work well.
> 
> If you have an HD300/400, you may want to consider getting an EQ or distortion pedal to place before the Pod HD, as those models can only use a single EQ or distortion effect, and if you use it as your boost/pre-EQ, you can't use any EQ after your amp.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

PodHdBean said:


> sevenstring.org i need some clean patches!!!help ill send u some i got =]
> also i saw olly and john browne from monuments using the hd pro anyone know if there using it for the new album?that would be sick!



The HD Experts in this thread have come to the conclusion that the best thing to do for clean patches is not use an amp and just use EQ and whatever reverb you want to adjust the tone to what you want

But I'm not one of these alleged experts, I'm just reporting


----------



## Electric Wizard

^ No amp is a popular option as Pepperoni Nipples pointed out.
I like the blackface normal channel model for cleans. I use it with the hiway cab and sm57.

For spacey stuff I have the dimension effect with everything set to "on" and the mix at 100% into a subtle phaser. Then the cave reverb at the end.


----------



## axxessdenied

I like the blackface as well for cleans.


----------



## meambobbo

My main clean is no amp with compressor and eq in channel a mixed with blackface dbl in channel b.


----------



## meambobbo

Dmonster that tone sounds badass. Which it from the redwirez did you use?


----------



## DMONSTER

meambobbo said:


> Dmonster that tone sounds badass. Which it from the redwirez did you use?



Thanks man  I think it was just a combination of the SM57 cap edge 2in and a U87 somewhere similar to that on the Mesa v30 impulses


----------



## Alekke

meambobbo said:


> most of the high-gain models have PLENTY of gain available, so I don't imagine you'd need a boost there. pre-EQ'ing the distortion tone can almost always help draw out some desirable tonal nuances. The Pod HD has EQ's and distortion effects you can place before the amp that can get you there, and they are programmable per patch. Some have claimed the distortion effects aren't good, others have claimed they are incredibly accurate. I can't say, but I do find they work well.
> 
> If you have an HD300/400, you may want to consider getting an EQ or distortion pedal to place before the Pod HD, as those models can only use a single EQ or distortion effect, and if you use it as your boost/pre-EQ, you can't use any EQ after your amp.




POD XT also has plenty of gain but Acle from Tesseract still uses TC PRE before it as a boost ... guys from Vildhjarta use (as I heard) graphic eq before their POD's as a boost ... I haven't heard any one is using boost before HD devices.

I have POD HD Pro which I use with tube poweramp and cabinet. It was hard to pull out a good sound that I was used to when having engl setup, but manage to get close.

Yesterday I tried to add Rocktron Hush Super C after the POD and it really purifies the sound, adds clarity, dimension and tightness. I'll probably keep it.

I also have TC integrated preamp clone I may try to put before but it's kinda drag fixing the pedal inside the rack with a big ass 24V adapter if it won't improve the sound noticeably.
Thats why I first wanted to know is there anyone with an experience and advice.


----------



## Shask

I have played with using my OD808 and GT-OD in front of the HD500. I like it better sometimes than the built in ODs. It definitely has more of a "the tone is jumping out of the speaker" effect than the built in ODs for high gain sounds. But, it may not be worth the switching hassle if you have a lot of programmed sounds.

I find he ODs in the HD500 to be "OK". They work, but seem kind of flat compared to the real thing.


----------



## Alekke

Shask said:


> I have played with using my OD808 and GT-OD in front of the HD500. I like it better sometimes than the built in ODs. It definitely has more of a "the tone is jumping out of the speaker" effect than the built in ODs for high gain sounds. But, it may not be worth the switching hassle if you have a lot of programmed sounds.
> 
> I find he ODs in the HD500 to be "OK". They work, but seem kind of flat compared to the real thing.




Is there any difference between putting the pedal physically in front of the POD and putting it in loop and using an FX Block to load the pedal and putting the fx block in the begining of the chain?


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

I tried for two days the Hard Gate and ... naaah! noise on string stop! Annoying as fuck! I tried to increase the Thresh open and closed (they're at the same level). I think I'll tweak it better in the future, today I feel lazy  and here the weather is too hot for tweaking! Until that moment...back to the standard gate (that is really good!)


----------



## RickyCigs

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> I tried for two days the Hard Gate and ... naaah! noise on string stop! Annoying as fuck! I tried to increase the Thresh open and closed (they're at the same level). I think I'll tweak it better in the future, today I feel lazy  and here the weather is too hot for tweaking! Until that moment...back to the standard gate (that is really good!)



The standard gate is garbage and kills your tone as bad as a boss ns-2. My chain is always compressor > hard gate > screamer > hard gate > amp and they work perfectly. Make sure your hold and decay settings are at zero, and your second gate is at a lower threshold. 

My $0.02

Also, I compared my isp decimator pedal to the hard gate and it worked the exact same.


----------



## meambobbo

maybe when I say boost it's a semantic issue. most dirt pedals, whether you have the boost the signal level or not, are still eq'ing and slightly distorting the waveform, even if you have all the eq-related knobs at noon. i would imagine that's the main draw from them, not the fact that they boost the overall signal level. boosting was necessary 30 years ago to get a saturated distortion. Now it only means you'll use 40% gain instead of 60% on your amp.

as for the OD's in the Pod, try setting your impedance to 1M rather than Auto. If the Pod's first effect is the OD effect and you have Auto, you get the impedance defined for that effect, and I know a lot of the OD's are 230K which definitely loses a lot of crispness. that might explain the "flatness" issue. I know for sure the Screamer defaults to 230 K.

As far as putting an OD in the loop, there are benefits and drawbacks. The benefits are you can switch it on/off with your patches, so there's no tap-dancing. Also, you can tweak the send/receive levels. The drawback is you have to use more cables, and there's an extra set of DA/AD conversions, so you might lose a little tone. And it can be a bit more complicated to gain stage everything nicely.


----------



## meambobbo

for the hard gate, i like to set open threshold slightly higher than close threshold. This prevents the gate open/close jitter when the signal is right at the threshold level. hold and decay at 0 for super fast action.

as rickycigs said, use two gates for maximum tightness.


----------



## Shask

Alekke said:


> Is there any difference between putting the pedal physically in front of the POD and putting it in loop and using an FX Block to load the pedal and putting the fx block in the begining of the chain?


I have never tried it. I will have to. I plan on messing with using the FX Return as an input soon, so maybe I will try the pedal thing also...


I think I must be the only person that never uses a gate on here  I guess I have played tube amps so long that some hiss and static doesn't bother me....


----------



## RickyCigs

Shask said:


> I have never tried it. I will have to. I plan on messing with using the FX Return as an input soon, so maybe I will try the pedal thing also...
> 
> 
> I think I must be the only person that never uses a gate on here  I guess I have played tube amps so long that some hiss and static doesn't bother me....



I used a gate on every tube amp I've owned so I don't even remember what it's like without it lol

Most of us are using gates for the tightness/crispness of our palm mutes. We don't like our amps to be running off doing whatever they please. Gettin the neighborhood girls pregnant and whatnot.


----------



## Shask

RickyCigs said:


> I used a gate on every tube amp I've owned so I don't even remember what it's like without it lol
> 
> Most of us are using gates for the tightness/crispness of our palm mutes. We don't like our amps to be running off doing whatever they please. Gettin the neighborhood girls pregnant and whatnot.


I have a Decimator, but it just sits on my desk, lol. I had a NS-2 for a long time also. I guess I just got too lazy to hook them up, lol.

I think also, since I have been playing for years I have a very tight pick attack and muting technique. Think Dino Cazares  so, many times I don't notice a huge difference... I like gates, I guess I am just so used to running without them that I dont notice...


----------



## RickyCigs

Shask said:


> I have a Decimator, but it just sits on my desk, lol. I had a NS-2 for a long time also. I guess I just got too lazy to hook them up, lol.
> 
> I think also, since I have been playing for years I have a very tight pick attack and muting technique. Think Dino Cazares  so, many times I don't notice a huge difference... I like gates, I guess I am just so used to running without them that I dont notice...




well even that being said, static and hiss in recordings is annoying as fuck! lol


----------



## meambobbo

i mainly use a gate on the metalcore/djent stuff where you need that contrast between notes and rests and it's real punchy. for other patches I try to avoid it, unless for some reason I'm using so much gain the noise is unbearable.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

RickyCigs said:


> The standard gate is garbage and kills your tone as bad as a boss ns-2. My chain is always compressor > hard gate > screamer > hard gate > amp and they work perfectly. Make sure your hold and decay settings are at zero, and your second gate is at a lower threshold.
> 
> My $0.02
> 
> Also, I compared my isp decimator pedal to the hard gate and it worked the exact same.



I won't give up xD I'll set it better, maybe increasing the level just a bit.


----------



## Kali Yuga

I've noticed that the tuner on this POD HD is awful for 7/8 strings.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Kali Yuga said:


> I've noticed that the tuner on this POD HD is awful for 7/8 strings.



i haven't had too much trouble with a 7

never tried it with an 8


----------



## PodHdBean

i guess were getting new amp models??just for the 300/400 but im sure they will add them to our 500/pro/bean versions
finally were getting Soldano® SLO100 Super Lead Overdrive im looking forward to this one! for leads of course =p





































Just in case anyone missed the announcement at the top of the page.

Details:

*POD HD300/400 Flash Memory v2.01* is a FREE firmware update that is highly recommended for all POD HD400 users. 

*What&#8217;s New?* POD HD400 2.01 includes seven new HD guitar amp models, one HD bass amp model (with matching cab + eight mic model choices) and two new FX models; an advanced noise gate and vintage-voiced mic preamp model. 


*&#8220;Solo 100 Clean&#8221;, &#8220;Solo 100 Crunch&#8221;, and &#8220;Solo 100 Overdrive&#8221; HD Guitar Amp Models*
Three new HD guitar amp models based on* the Clean/Crunch and Overdrive channels of the classic, hand-built Soldano® SLO100 Super Lead Overdrive 100-watt head.
*&#8220;Line 6 Doom&#8221; and &#8220;Line 6 Epic&#8221; HD Guitar Amp Models*
Two new, Line 6 original HD guitar amp models with lots of gain on tap. Line 6 Doom delivers maximum sludge by combining a Marshall® JCM800 preamp and Hiwatt® Custom 100 power amp with some additional tweaks. Line 6 Epic provides sustain for days at virtually any playing dynamic, giving up gobs of distortion with ease. Play with the Master Volume parameter to experience the true versatility of these amps.
*&#8220;Plexi Lead NRM&#8221; and &#8220;Plexi Lead BRT&#8221; HD Guitar Amp Models*
Stunning new HD guitar amp models based on* the Normal and Bright inputs of the legendary Marshall® &#8220;Plexi&#8221; 1959 Super Lead 100-watt head.
*&#8220;Flip Top&#8221; HD Bass Amp Model*
Based on* the Ampeg® B-15NF Portaflex®, one of the most popular studio bass amps of all time.
*Eight New Mic Choices for the &#8220;Flip Top&#8221; Cab Model*
Get your ideal bass tone from the new &#8220;Flip Top&#8221; HD bass model with eight mic choices based on*:
Shure® SM57
Sennheiser® 421
AKG® D12
AKG® D112
EV® RE20
Shure® SM7B
Heil Sound® PR40
Neumann® U47

*&#8220;Vintage&#8221; HD Mic Preamp Model*
A vintage-voiced tube mic preamp based on* the Requisite Y7. Place this model at any point in the signal chain to give incredible warmth to vocal sounds and guitar and bass tones. This model lives in the FX1 slot. Its controls include:
Gain: Input Gain
HPF: Provides a High-Pass Filter with a range of 20Hz-500Hz
LPF: Provides a Low-Pass Filter with a range of 5kHz-20kHz
Phase: 0 or 180 degree out of phase (useful when used within parallel signal paths)
Output: Output Level

*&#8220;Hard Gate&#8221; Model*
An advanced gate capable of extremely quick response. With controls for hold time, decay rate, and separate open/close thresholds, Hard Gate is ideal for any genre including Metal. It can even be abused to create erratic &#8220;sputter&#8221; and &#8220;splat&#8221; effects. This model lives in the FX1 slot.
*Cabinet Bypass*
Choose the &#8220;none&#8221; option in the cabinet selection menu to bypass cabinet/mic modeling.


----------



## RickyCigs

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> i haven't had too much trouble with a 7
> 
> never tried it with an 8



I haven't had any issues with my 8 string. Works fine for me.


----------



## Blasphemer

I want the doom model!

Also, does anybody know how to get a good DM tone? I've been trying for a while and I just can't get it right. I'm thinking either like Blotted Science, or Gorods tone (yes, they are very different). Using no cab IRs isn't a problem, either. Help a brother out!!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Kali Yuga said:


> I've noticed that the tuner on this POD HD is awful for 7/8 strings.



It works perfectly with my 7!


----------



## Shask

That is cool the 300/400 users are finally getting the update. Lets hope the 500 update doesnt take 6 months like theirs did 

I havent had a problem with the tuner until I hit a low A on a 5 string bass... B worked, A did not...


----------



## Electric Wizard

Pretty excited about the Doom and SLO models. That was unexpected. I'm a bit let down that they don't mention the cab DEPs though.


----------



## RickyCigs

I'm willing to bet that the 500/bean/pro users will get the SLO-100 and a 5150 when the new update for us comes out. Just because we're more important than the 300/400 users


----------



## RickyCigs

just for kicks, i uploaded some of my patches. so here they are!

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/219992/ engl

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/219993/ bogner

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/219994/ mesa

and finally, the mic tone i used on my recent recording 
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/219995/


----------



## MF_Kitten

Kali Yuga said:


> I've noticed that the tuner on this POD HD is awful for 7/8 strings.



Switch to neck pickup and palm mute the strings so the ring out with a muffled sound.


----------



## GhostsofAcid

RickyCigs said:


> I'm willing to bet that the 500/bean/pro users will get the SLO-100 and a 5150 when the new update for us comes out. Just because we're more important than the 300/400 users



A 5150 would be great, I still can't get a rhythm sound I'm completely happy with. The mesa always seems too dark/muddy unless you run it in dual tone with something else, so I usually switch between the Fireball and Elektrik for rhythm, which don't have the "balls" of the mesa. Probably doesn't help that I play an all mahogany SE Custom 24 with stock pups. Pretty happy with my Fireball lead patch though.


----------



## xCaptainx

SO siked about the SLO. Don't need a 5150 if you have 3 SLO channels to play with. 

Can't wait till this hits the HD500!


----------



## RickyCigs

i just tried my maxon od808 in front of my hd500. hated it. lasted about 2 minutes of comparing and tinkering. just doesnt give it teh crispness that the built in one does. i suppose the lack of eq opions on the actual pedal could make a difference, but either way, ill still with simplicity and keep using the hd500 models. i do like the sound of my carbon copy delay more than anything on the pod though lol


----------



## Kali Yuga

This POD HD isn't for me. It sounds good and with more time I'm sure it would sound much better, but modelers and me don't seem to click. I'm going to post in the classifieds section, send me a PM if anybody wants to check out a HD bean.


----------



## meambobbo

3 slo models. Frack yes


----------



## Thrashman

This is fantastic. I hope they release another bass amp model in the near future aswell that handles distortion a little bit better than the flip top. 

That said, the POD HD is great. 
I REALLY need to upgrade my bean for the pro model though, since I'm playing gigs more often than I visit the restroom nowadays. 
I'm pedantic about my gear and I'd hate to break a knob off of the bean when loading in/out, not to mention being able to ditch DI boxes,
and the added MIDI capabilities. 

Anyone know how the Behringer FCB1010(or whatever the name is) works with the POD HD? I know you need to switch a chip in it to use with the AxeFX?


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

Kali Yuga said:


> I've noticed that the tuner on this POD HD is awful for 7/8 strings.



Ah really? That's weird cuz I have my 7 in drop G and it reads fine!


----------



## GhostsofAcid

Kali Yuga said:


> I've noticed that the tuner on this POD HD is awful for 7/8 strings.



I find it awful in general, frankly. I break out my little Korg tuner if I'm doing recording.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

SLO is great! Line6 modeled lots of amps (guit and bass) for the X3 Pro, X3 Live and bean, including 5150 and a couple of Diezels. I hope that amps will be available also for HD 300/400/500/bean/Pro


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah the tuner is absolute shit, I might just get rid of this thing all together and buy an AFX standard.


----------



## dantel666

I really hope those new amp models get released for the hd500 soon. I am really interested in the doom model.


----------



## MF_Kitten

I wish they would model an actual "doom" amp, like a friggin' Sunn amp, but i am really intrigued by that and the Epic model. Not sure how i feel about Soldano stuff, i don't know if i like how they sound to begin with. I'll give it a good try though, as i used the Soldano model on the X3 for my main lead tone.

I'm still craving a good 5150 model though.


----------



## Alekke

a new "big bottom" would be interesting


----------



## meambobbo

I found the 5150 (Mississippi Criminal) and Big Bottom to be near identical amp models, just that the Big Bottom had a huge bass boost. A little EQ should get one from the other, if you know what I mean. With the whole "realism" and "classic amps" approach, I would suspect L6 would provide a 5150 model before another original.

Not sure where the Doom original vs. a Sunn came from though, so who knows...


----------



## PodHdBean

just get the axe fx 2 lol just saying if your willing to throw down 1500 just find a 2 used


Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah the tuner is absolute shit, I might just get rid of this thing all together and buy an AFX standard.


----------



## axxessdenied

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah the tuner is absolute shit, I might just get rid of this thing all together and buy an AFX standard.


I use the tuner that comes with my DAW on the dry signal coming from my POD HD Pro to my soundcard. Work's great. I don't know if you do this, but roll off your tone all the way and use your neck pick up while tuning. That gets rid of a lot of the "bouncing around" I find and gives you a much more stable read out.


----------



## Electric Wizard

The doom model kind of reminds me of a Sunn in that it's a more vintage voicing with relatively little gain. I wish the Pods had a Proco Rat model, that would probably go well with it.

I may do some clips of it later since people are wondering. I've been looking for an excuse to set up a soundcloud anyways.


----------



## Shask

Electric Wizard said:


> The doom model kind of reminds me of a Sunn in that it's a more vintage voicing with relatively little gain. I wish the Pods had a Proco Rat model, that would probably go well with it.
> 
> I may do some clips of it later since people are wondering. I've been looking for an excuse to set up a soundcloud anyways.


Classic Distortion is a Rat model...


----------



## Electric Wizard

Shask said:


> Classic Distortion is a Rat model...


Oh, that's awesome. I really only use the screamer so I had forgotten what the other models were.


----------



## RickyCigs

woo! my patches have a shitload of downloads already compared to what i expected  even my mic tone already has 18 downloads!


----------



## meambobbo

Anybody find/record clips of the new models?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

PodHdBean said:


> just get the axe fx 2 lol just saying if your willing to throw down 1500 just find a 2 used



An AFX standard is like $1000. An AFX 2 is over $2000.


----------



## PodHdBean

lol oh damn!i didnt notice that until i looked them up on ebay 
a friend of mine got one from craigslist for 1600 but then again thats craigslist not ebay 


Stealthdjentstic said:


> An AFX standard is like $1000. An AFX 2 is over $2000.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

PodHdBean said:


> lol oh damn!i didnt notice that until i looked them up on ebay
> a friend of mine got one from craigslist for 1600 but then again thats craigslist not ebay



IMO Ebay is really overpriced and I usually find better deals on CL and here.


----------



## piggins411

Anyone had any luck with a Scale the Summit-esque tone with the 400?


----------



## PodHdBean

try one of the soldano models!


piggins411 said:


> Anyone had any luck with a Scale the Summit-esque tone with the 400?


----------



## brector

piggins411 said:


> Anyone had any luck with a Scale the Summit-esque tone with the 400?



You looking for their clean or distorted tone? I have gotten pretty close with to their clean

-Brian


----------



## piggins411

Both would be great, but I'd be happy with clean


----------



## Thrashman

Just figured out how to make custom IR's in my DAW 

MAKE TOTAL KILL by Chris Larsen 1 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

piggins411 said:


> Anyone had any luck with a Scale the Summit-esque tone with the 400?



This is very relevant to my interests, but I'm on a Pro. I'm gonna try to give it a go in the next couple of days.


----------



## Kidneythief

N00b question...I keep reading here about a new update and Soldano models?
I think I'm missing something, according to my Line6 Monkey the Firmware is updated correctly. What is the name of the models?


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Kidneythief said:


> N00b question...I keep reading here about a new update and Soldano models?
> I think I'm missing something, according to my Line6 Monkey the Firmware is updated correctly. What is the name of the models?



Updates are only for the HD300 and 400

I don't own an 300 or 400, but one of the models was called the SOLO-100 in the xt and x3, which is based off the SLO100.
Also has the 100 watt Plexi Super Lead from Marshall, which I think used to be called the Plexi Lead 100.
And two of them are from Line 6, which are called "Line 6 Doom" and "Line 6 Epic"

There is also the bass amp model, called Flip Flop or osmething

So check for those to see if it you did in fact get the models

But again, I don't own the 300 or 400


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Kind of weird they only got updates...


----------



## matisq

I'm 100% happy that HD300/400 got an update and HD500/PRO no 
I've been waiting for new FW to long, so at least this time I have more tahn HD500/PRO users


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

I think Firmware 2.02 for HD Pro improved A LOT my sound (I installed it just few day ago)! The deep-edit cab parameters are great, I can add an incredible low-end punch and resonance!! The Hard Gate is ... HARD xD So tight!


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

NAMASTE EFFECT: anybody know if its possible to get the effect to play right away instead of have that 3 sec delay up front... I love this effect but i would like to play it in real time. I tried adjusting some of the settings but i dont understand which ones are causing such the delay...


----------



## Shask

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Kind of weird they only got updates...



The 500/PRO/Bean got updates 6 months ago that the 300/400 users didn't get. This is just catch-up time with a few extra goodies thrown in as an apology for taking so long...


----------



## helferlain

Found this little nice video, enjoy the possibilities:



Is anyone else here using the Supro S6616 amp model? I realylike that sound from clean to crunch and distorted...


----------



## PodHdBean

5150 for us would be nice or better yet a 6505+ =p wishfull thinking i doubt it 
what we need is more cabs!


Shask said:


> The 500/PRO/Bean got updates 6 months ago that the 300/400 users didn't get. This is just catch-up time with a few extra goodies thrown in as an apology for taking so long...


----------



## Purelojik

Thrashman said:


> Just figured out how to make custom IR's in my DAW
> 
> MAKE TOTAL KILL by Chris Larsen 1 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



dude this is killer.


----------



## Purelojik

posted this in the recording section , but i'll mirror it here just incase anyone else wants a bass patch with distortion.


https://dl.dropbox.com/u/35982007/POH%20HD%207%20string%20patches/Dirty%20Bass%20AMP%2BD.hbe

bass drums only

full mix


----------



## RickyCigs

PodHdBean said:


> 5150 for us would be nice or better yet a 6505+ =p wishfull thinking i doubt it
> what we need is more cabs!



How would that be any better? A 6505+ IS a 5150 II. They just changed the name due to evh leaving the company and going to fender.


----------



## Kali Yuga

I'm going to be bummed if the desktop doesn't get the SLO100 update. I find the Uber set to MF Kittens suggested "5150 settings" posted earlier in this thread to be the most usable and natural sounding model in the POD, without using external IRs. The SLO is more akin to the tone I'm trying to get with the Uber.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Kali Yuga said:


> I'm going to be bummed if the desktop doesn't get the SLO100 update. I find the Uber set to MF Kittens suggested "5150 settings" posted earlier in this thread to be the most usable and natural sounding model in the POD, without using external IRs. The SLO is more akin to the tone I'm trying to get with the Uber.



The update will come to us others, just later 

Glad to hear you liked my settings, but for cab stuff, check this out:
One of these has cab and eq on it, one doesn't. Can't remember which.
http://db.tt/1SCyfLzy
http://db.tt/Zd82xjM7

Anyway, find the one with the cab and eq effects, and place the amp with the uber model with the settings i suggested, and use the screamer settings i suggested, keeping only the cab and EQ stuff. I think that'll sound ok.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Why does no one seem to use the Line6 Custom Tone site to share patches anymore?


----------



## xCaptainx

Thrash metal by xcaptainx on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Found something on my computer I recorded about 7-8 months ago. Using the engl amp I think, this was before 2.0 came out so no deep cab editing. 

Just a work in progress, gotta expand on it lots more.


----------



## Blasphemer

Captain Butterscotch said:


> This is very relevant to my interests, but I'm on a Pro. I'm gonna try to give it a go in the next couple of days.



I have a pretty decent tone for the 500, if you want it


----------



## flv75

Kali Yuga said:


> I'm going to be bummed if the desktop doesn't get the SLO100 update. I find the Uber set to MF Kittens suggested "5150 settings" posted earlier in this thread to be the most usable and natural sounding model in the POD, without using external IRs. The SLO is more akin to the tone I'm trying to get with the Uber.




can you repost this "5150 setting" please ?


----------



## MF_Kitten

flv75 said:


> can you repost this "5150 setting" please ?



It's not directly a 5150 setting, it just gets you into gojira territory.

I always have the "pad" switch set to lower the input gain.
Input impendance: 3.5M

Gate: 52%, decay at 0. Depends on pickup hotness

Screamer: bass depending on pickups, between 30% and 70%.
Tone at 80-100%
Treble at 50%, add more if needed.
Drive at 0-16% depending on how compressed and chunky you want it.
Output at 100%

Gate number 2: 32%, decay at 0%
Amp Model: Uber
Gain: depends on pickup gain and taste, but generally around 50-65%
bass: 70%
mids: i think about 65-75%?
treble: 80% (trust me)
Presence: 45%

master at 60%
sag set to something low, like 30%
hum off
Bias generally sounds smoother and "sloshier" when turned towards the right.
Bias-x at 50%

I don't use the cab sims on the pod, so i'll leave that to you!


----------



## MF_Kitten

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Why does no one seem to use the Line6 Custom Tone site to share patches anymore?



I put my Meshuggah patch on there, but it doesn't show up when you search for it. Really, the entire Custom Tone thing is a bit flimsy and unintuitive to use.


----------



## RickyCigs

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Why does no one seem to use the Line6 Custom Tone site to share patches anymore?



I uploaded all my main patches on there and posted them on the last page


----------



## meambobbo

Hum off? You mean 50%. I like 55% for a more Mesa mark tone where I don't use a screamer but a mid focus eq. I actually like 75% for the 5150 tone. Makes it a bit more aggressive but you have to watch out for leads bc increasing hum can lead to ghost notes and microphonic type feedback.


----------



## MF_Kitten

meambobbo said:


> Hum off? You mean 50%. I like 55% for a more Mesa mark tone where I don't use a screamer but a mid focus eq. I actually like 75% for the 5150 tone. Makes it a bit more aggressive but you have to watch out for leads bc increasing hum can lead to ghost notes and microphonic type feedback.



actually, all the "hum" setting does is emulate 60 cycle hum noise. it doesn't change any of the other characteristics. it just makes a humming noise.

So i turn that off.

What you're probably thinking of is the Sag setting.


----------



## meambobbo

No it's hum and it actually adjusts the ripple plate voltage simulation in the model. For many models it has little effect. The uber sounds way different. It is definitely not simply the amount of 60 hz ac hum.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Lead Patch Test 1 by micahchaney on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Is this a terrible lead tone? I got my HD Pro the other day and this is the first time I've really had any chance to sit down and tweak it. I made a few bad notes. :-/


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Lead Patch Test 1 by micahchaney on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Is this a terrible lead tone? I got my HD Pro the other day and this is the first time I've really had any chance to sit down and tweak it. I made a few bad notes. :-/



i like the pick attack
It's a little 'rough' for my tastes but it's i think it's fine nonetheless

you don't really know though until you put it over a rhythm


----------



## Thrashman

Messed around some more with the pod, it's sounding HUGE now!
One guitar per side(Left/Right) and drums, no bass or post processing. 

Just random riffery/idea tossing, trying to come up with something useable for a new song, so don't criticize my songwriting just yet!

Totla progress by Chris Larsen 1 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## xCaptainx

xCaptainx said:


> Thrash metal by xcaptainx on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Found something on my computer I recorded about 7-8 months ago. Using the engl amp I think, this was before 2.0 came out so no deep cab editing.
> 
> Just a work in progress, gotta expand on it lots more.




Spend today expanding on this idea some more. 

Dorsia - Demo track 1 by xcaptainx on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

New guitar tracks are using my D.I patch. Main difference between this and the previous take is 2.0 firmware/deep editing. Also the bass on the updated track is using the HD500 (previous one was using Metal Amp Room VST) 

Still learning how to record stuff at home properly, but it's a lot of fun.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

xCaptainx said:


> Spend today expanding on this idea some more.
> 
> Dorsia - Demo track 1 by xcaptainx on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> New guitar tracks are using my D.I patch. Main difference between this and the previous take is 2.0 firmware/deep editing. Also the bass on the updated track is using the HD500 (previous one was using Metal Amp Room VST)
> 
> Still learning how to record stuff at home properly, but it's a lot of fun.



1:18

Not sure what 80's thrash band that reminds me of but I really like it


----------



## xCaptainx

Anthrax maybe? I'm a HUGE Hatesphere fan-boy which is where I got most of the inspiration for my noodling around today haha.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

I'm thinkin more along the lines of Municipal Waste

not quite 80's after all, it seems


----------



## xCaptainx

changed the snare a wee bit, uploaded a new version 

Dorsia - Demo track 1 by xcaptainx on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## MF_Kitten

meambobbo said:


> No it's hum and it actually adjusts the ripple plate voltage simulation in the model. For many models it has little effect. The uber sounds way different. It is definitely not simply the amount of 60 hz ac hum.



Wow, in that case the line 6 folk i've spoken to haven't been very informative! They said it was there to emulate the humming noise from old amps 

Gotta go try it out!


----------



## ArrowHead

MF_Kitten said:


> They said it was there to emulate the humming noise from old amps



It is. You got the _what _right, you were just off on the how. It emulates that 60 cycle hum, but when you start playing with the knob you can get some pretty interesting reactions from the amp. It even describes this a bit in the manual.

As Meambobbo said - it can be a completely different effect depending which amp you're using. Some give you some weird alien noises, where other it seems to have no effect at all.


----------



## Malkav

I made a clip using my HD 500 and my RG2228 with D-Activators in it, it's just a rough version for now but I figured I'd share it 

Monsoon (Rough) by Grim Shark on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## RickyCigs

Thrashman said:


> Messed around some more with the pod, it's sounding HUGE now!
> One guitar per side(Left/Right) and drums, no bass or post processing.
> 
> Just random riffery/idea tossing, trying to come up with something useable for a new song, so don't criticize my songwriting just yet!
> 
> Totla progress by Chris Larsen 1 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free




That's a good tone. I don't know what I'm doing wrong but I've messed with recabinet (demo) just to see if it's worth my time and I can't get anything close to that. So I've stuck with the onboard. Ive had pretty good results with them, but I want amazing, not pretty good lol


----------



## MF_Kitten

ArrowHead said:


> It is. You got the _what _right, you were just off on the how. It emulates that 60 cycle hum, but when you start playing with the knob you can get some pretty interesting reactions from the amp. It even describes this a bit in the manual.
> 
> As Meambobbo said - it can be a completely different effect depending which amp you're using. Some give you some weird alien noises, where other it seems to have no effect at all.



well, if it alters how the amp sounds or reacts, then they neglected the important part of it. 


Also, the power amp features didn't exist when i first got the HD500, so it's not in my manual


----------



## Kidneythief

Well I just came up with this little rythm while I was fiddling around with some effects. It's still a work in progress thing, but I think I like where I'm going with it 

Sludgeydoomeywhatever by Bogdányi Ferenc on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Purelojik

Malkav said:


> I made a clip using my HD 500 and my RG2228 with D-Activators in it, it's just a rough version for now but I figured I'd share it
> 
> Monsoon (Rough) by Grim Shark on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



dude this is beautiful


----------



## axxessdenied

Malkav said:


> I made a clip using my HD 500 and my RG2228 with D-Activators in it, it's just a rough version for now but I figured I'd share it
> 
> Monsoon (Rough) by Grim Shark on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Really nice dude! can't wait to hear the finished song!


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

Thrashman said:


> Messed around some more with the pod, it's sounding HUGE now!
> One guitar per side(Left/Right) and drums, no bass or post processing.
> 
> Just random riffery/idea tossing, trying to come up with something useable for a new song, so don't criticize my songwriting just yet!
> 
> Totla progress by Chris Larsen 1 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



What amp models did you use? Sounds great.


----------



## RickyCigs

worked on another track today with my usual patches and my Ibanez RGA8. this one is more Deathcore than the previous ones, but still a good tone sample. rhythm guitars and drums completed, writing lyrics right now. 

the track is called Cannibalistic Genocide and its about the bath salts drug. 

Cannibalistic Genocide (Preview) by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

let me know how it sounds!! this one was a lot harder to track than the rest because its quite a bit faster lol


----------



## Leuchty

Sounds great! Is ^ this with onboard cabs?


----------



## RickyCigs

CYBERSYN said:


> Sounds great! Is ^ this with onboard cabs?




yes sir. 412 XXL V30 cab with 409DYN mic 

and thanks 


also, the patches i used i posted a page or two back. if youd like them and cant find them, i can send you the links!


----------



## MF_Kitten

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/UberTesticles.h5e

FREE TOANZ!


----------



## RickyCigs

MF_Kitten said:


> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/UberTesticles.h5e
> 
> FREE TOANZ!




tried it. its not for me.... 

i can see that youve been playing with the "hum" setting now though lol


----------



## PodHdBean

this is gunna sound kind of dumb but how can i record with the pod hd in linux? ubuntu to be exact?
is there a way besides the audacity?


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

PodHdBean said:


> this is gunna sound kind of dumb but how can i record with the pod hd in linux? ubuntu to be exact?
> is there a way besides the audacity?



Google!
planetCCRMA is free

I don't know about the quality of it, though, as I have never used it before


----------



## Deadnightshade

Anyone with a HD300 tried making a rhythm patch with the solo-100 overdrive?I'm having trouble dialing in high end I need due to the limitations of the HD300

Here are my settings


----------



## RickyCigs

Deadnightshade said:


> Anyone with a HD300 tried making a rhythm patch with the solo-100 overdrive?I'm having trouble dialing in high end I need due to the limitations of the HD300
> 
> Here are my settings



I'm assuming your trying to get more high end with the mid and prescence levels you've got going there. Try a studio eq instead of the parametric. It's highest freq. is 8000k where as the parametric only goes to about 4500 I believe

Also, a screamer would help. Lose your volume pedal by holding down the enter button I believe it is and set the expression pedal to control your channel volume instead. Just set te max value to whatever you normally have your channel volume at.


----------



## Deadnightshade

RickyCigs said:


> I'm assuming your trying to get more high end with the mid and prescence levels you've got going there. Try a studio eq instead of the parametric. It's highest freq. is 8000k where as the parametric only goes to about 4500 I believe
> 
> Also, a screamer would help. Lose your volume pedal by holding down the enter button I believe it is and set the expression pedal to control your channel volume instead. Just set te max value to whatever you normally have your channel volume at.



Unfortunately I can't do any of that,cause HD300 is limited.It doesn't have studio EQ,nor I can use the parametric (or any) EQ and the screamer at the same time.

As far as the pedal goes,I use a stacked weeper wah at 80% per cent as an extra boost band eq.

So yeah,I'm pretty much fucked  Thanks for the help anyways


----------



## Demonsev7en

The SOLO-100 Crunch is fantastic! Going to be doing some recording tonight and I think it's gonna be the amp for my tones! 


Anyone futzed about with the Ampeg model much? Tried it for 2 minutes with my bass when I first updated and didn't really gel with it. Does it sound better in recorded context?


----------



## RickyCigs

Deadnightshade said:


> Unfortunately I can't do any of that,cause HD300 is limited.It doesn't have studio EQ,nor I can use the parametric (or any) EQ and the screamer at the same time.
> 
> As far as the pedal goes,I use a stacked weeper wah at 80% per cent as an extra boost band eq.
> 
> So yeah,I'm pretty much fucked  Thanks for the help anyways



That's pretty damn limited... I'm glad I didn't cheap out lol 

That being said, try swapping out your eq for a screamer then and use a higher treble/tone setting on it. Also try a different mic. The 409 always gives me plenty of highs.


----------



## Electric Wizard

> Anyone futzed about with the Ampeg model much? Tried it for 2 minutes with my bass when I first updated and didn't really gel with it. Does it sound better in recorded context?


I just discovered using the Ampeg with the vintage pre. Adds volume and clarity. Otherwise I'm not that impressed with it really.

The Soldano models are pretty cool, I finally tried them with the Hiwatt cab and it's really what they need. Deadnightshade, what kind of rhythm sound are you going for? I can sort of relate although I don't think it lacks highs, just overall presence and clarity. I like it for sludgy things though.

I'm really liking the Doom model at the moment. I have it dialed in for a Sleep-like tone, pretty saturated and squishy.

Has anyone experimented with the Epic model much? I've only messed with it for a few minutes and my impression was that it was a really muddy JCM sound. Anyone figure it out?


----------



## RickyCigs

Electric Wizard said:


> I just discovered using the Ampeg with the vintage pre. Adds volume and clarity. Otherwise I'm not that impressed with it really.
> 
> The Soldano models are pretty cool, I finally tried them with the Hiwatt cab and it's really what they need. Deadnightshade, what kind of rhythm sound are you going for? I can sort of relate although I don't think it lacks highs, just overall presence and clarity. I like it for sludgy things though.
> 
> I'm really liking the Doom model at the moment. I have it dialed in for a Sleep-like tone, pretty saturated and squishy.
> 
> Has anyone experimented with the Epic model much? I've only messed with it for a few minutes and my impression was that it was a really muddy JCM sound. Anyone figure it out?




I'm gonna have to try the vintage Pre/ampeg idea when I finally do bass tracks on my songs. Sounds like an interesting idea


----------



## ArrowHead

+1 on the Ampeg being really uninspiring. I like a really bright and proggy tone (old-people prog), and the Ampeg just won't give me a nice clear cutting tone. Not with my passive 4 string, or my active 5 string. Meanwhile, I can dial in exactly the tone I'm looking for much quicker with just a simple DI into my interface, or using the vintage pre by itself. I might not be trying hard enough, but to me the Ampeg is just a big mud-machine.


----------



## PodHdBean

what do these amp sound like?lol like what amp if any?
jelllly of those amp models!!


Electric Wizard said:


> I just discovered using the Ampeg with the vintage pre. Adds volume and clarity. Otherwise I'm not that impressed with it really.
> 
> The Soldano models are pretty cool, I finally tried them with the Hiwatt cab and it's really what they need. Deadnightshade, what kind of rhythm sound are you going for? I can sort of relate although I don't think it lacks highs, just overall presence and clarity. I like it for sludgy things though.
> 
> I'm really liking the Doom model at the moment. I have it dialed in for a Sleep-like tone, pretty saturated and squishy.
> 
> Has anyone experimented with the Epic model much? I've only messed with it for a few minutes and my impression was that it was a really muddy JCM sound. Anyone figure it out?


----------



## Deadnightshade

Electric Wizard said:


> I just discovered using the Ampeg with the vintage pre. Adds volume and clarity. Otherwise I'm not that impressed with it really.
> 
> The Soldano models are pretty cool, I finally tried them with the Hiwatt cab and it's really what they need. Deadnightshade, what kind of rhythm sound are you going for? I can sort of relate although I don't think it lacks highs, just overall presence and clarity. I like it for sludgy things though.
> 
> I'm really liking the Doom model at the moment. I have it dialed in for a Sleep-like tone, pretty saturated and squishy.
> 
> Has anyone experimented with the Epic model much? I've only messed with it for a few minutes and my impression was that it was a really muddy JCM sound. Anyone figure it out?



I'm going for a djenty rhythm sound.The soldano has some qualities that I enjoy,but the lack of presence bugs me out cause I can't EQ it without the attenuating parametric band that takes care of the mud.

The Doom seems promising,but I haven't fiddled with it much yet.

The Epic doesn't even make me wanna tweak it at all..

As for the bass amp,I figured a workable tone with my brother's mayones BE ,but I'm missing a freaking EQ band to add clarity to the high end.I
ll try the vintage pre today


----------



## RickyCigs

Deadnightshade said:


> I'm going for a djenty rhythm sound.The soldano has some qualities that I enjoy,but the lack of presence bugs me out cause I can't EQ it without the attenuating parametric band that takes care of the mud.
> 
> The Doom seems promising,but I haven't fiddled with it much yet.
> 
> The Epic doesn't even make me wanna tweak it at all..
> 
> As for the bass amp,I figured a workable tone with my brother's mayones BE ,but I'm missing a freaking EQ band to add clarity to the high end.I
> ll try the vintage pre today



Use a screamer if you want djent. And put your input impedance at 3.5m


----------



## Deadnightshade

RickyCigs said:


> Use a screamer if you want djent. And put your input impedance at 3.5m



Doesn't have input impedance control either  And the screamer alone doesn't benefit me more than the parametric EQ the way I pick.I'm just waiting for a local sale to get rid of my HD300 and get hold of the desktop HD


----------



## RickyCigs

Deadnightshade said:


> Doesn't have input impedance control either  And the screamer alone doesn't benefit me more than the parametric EQ the way I pick.I'm just waiting for a local sale to get rid of my HD300 and get hold of the desktop HD



Wow no impedance setting? Do you even have the setup menu options? Definitely happy in my choice to get an hd500. There was an hd400 for sale for just over $200 and I said no. Glad I did!! Lol


----------



## Deadnightshade

RickyCigs said:


> Wow no impedance setting? Do you even have the setup menu options? Definitely happy in my choice to get an hd500. There was an hd400 for sale for just over $200 and I said no. Glad I did!! Lol



In order for the unit to start,I need to turn one of those 150 times


----------



## PodHdBean

DO IT i had to choose between the hd400 and the hd bean you end up spending more for the bean+foot switch but honestly i love this thing besides some little problems like no midi or no 1/4 inch 2nd input its just a mic input so you gotta convert the 1/4 to xlr to use..all in all though its great and i dont want my pod hd on the floor u know?so the hd500 was out of the question but if you can find a cheap one used for the price of the bean get it!


Deadnightshade said:


> Doesn't have input impedance control either  And the screamer alone doesn't benefit me more than the parametric EQ the way I pick.I'm just waiting for a local sale to get rid of my HD300 and get hold of the desktop HD


----------



## RickyCigs

PodHdBean said:


> DO IT i had to choose between the hd400 and the hd bean you end up spending more for the bean+foot switch but honestly i love this thing besides some little problems like no midi or no 1/4 inch 2nd input its just a mic input so you gotta convert the 1/4 to xlr to use..all in all though its great and i dont want my pod hd on the floor u know?so the hd500 was out of the question but if you can find a cheap one used for the price of the bean get it!




my hd500 has never left the table  just because its a floorboard doesnt mean it has to stay there lol. now when the time comes that i need to use a wah when recording, then i'll have to suck it up and set it down....


----------



## Zei

Just got an HD500 the other day! Stoked to all hell. I've got my basic playing tones set up, but they all sound real tinny and thin (still good, but they have no balls to 'em, if you know what I mean?). How can I go about adding some boom to my playing to make it less tinny?

This is how my rhythm tone is set-up (going for a kind of djenty StS sound... but I'm in standard on a 6. It sounds good in lower tunings, but a lot of songs I write are in standard recently):

Noisegate -> Compressor -> Treadplate Pre (4x12 Tread V-30) and Bomber Uber Pre (4x12 Uber) -> Parametric EQ -> Graphic EQ

I have the Graphic and Parametric cutting out the lows a bit cause it's too bassy with just one.


----------



## PodHdBean

lol yeah i know what u mean a month after i bought mine i saw a hd500 used for 370 at g.c sucks= / lol cus i wanna use the whammy! and the looper haha


RickyCigs said:


> my hd500 has never left the table  just because its a floorboard doesnt mean it has to stay there lol. now when the time comes that i need to use a wah when recording, then i'll have to suck it up and set it down....


----------



## RickyCigs

Zei said:


> Just got an HD500 the other day! Stoked to all hell. I've got my basic playing tones set up, but they all sound real tinny and thin (still good, but they have no balls to 'em, if you know what I mean?). How can I go about adding some boom to my playing to make it less tinny?
> 
> This is how my rhythm tone is set-up (going for a kind of djenty StS sound... but I'm in standard on a 6. It sounds good in lower tunings, but a lot of songs I write are in standard recently):
> 
> Noisegate -> Compressor -> Treadplate Pre (4x12 Tread V-30) and Bomber Uber Pre (4x12 Uber) -> Parametric EQ -> Graphic EQ
> 
> I have the Graphic and Parametric cutting out the lows a bit cause it's too bassy with just one.



Try red comp> hard gate> screamer> hard gate> amp

The compressor at the start helps for making sure the gate always opens when you want it to. 

Or, you could download one of my patches and tweak from there. I've been told numerous times how ballsy my tone is lol 

Here's my tread plate patch http://line6.com/customtone/tone/219994/

And here's my fireball patch just for the hell of it. 
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/219992/


OR, you could just ignore me altogether and try your own thing lol


----------



## meambobbo

hey zei, let me give you some advice.

first, you may enjoy my guide:
MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Guide - Contents

Which compressor are you using? I found the Tube Comp to be the most transparent. Some of the others work well, but they can also thin out the tone. I'd stick with Tube Comp.

The Noise Gate will suck some tone and can make the tone thinner. Use the Hard Gate instead if you're not already.

I tend to prefer the "full" versions of the amps, at least for direct tones (to PA/DAW/headphones). They have a lot more punch EQ'ed in and seem to have more bite too. The "pre"s by comparison sound too thin to me. If you want the clarity of the "pre"s when using the "full"s just back off of the Master amp DEP until you find the sweet spot.

I do not like to mix amps as dual tones. The thought is Awesome amp A + awesome amp B = Awesome amp C. It's not true. More than likely it will sound more like they're fighting each other, turning your tone to mush. There can also be some comb filtering occurring. I do not recommend using dual amps.

The Treadplate tends to have a lot of bass. While this is balanced out when using the Treadplate cab, it still leaves something to be desired. I find I usually have to use a Parametric EQ to suck out that low-end drone. For this reason, I tend not to use the Treadplate amp very often. When I do, I usually have a Screamer or something in front to filter out some low-end. It's difficult to get a killer tone from it in a standard-tuned guitar.

The Uber is quite muddy without any pre-EQ. I like to use a Mid-Focus EQ in front with HP freq 25%, LP freq 85, and both Q's around 0%. The gain parameter just sets the output level, not controlling how much EQ'ing is occurring. Just balance that with the Drive on the amp.

The Treadplate cab is very bright and louder than the other cabs. Its presence and treble is very well defined, but it has basically no low-end. By itself I find it near unusable for this reason. I have to pair it with the SM57 off axis mic, but then you lose some definition in the high end. I prefer to use the Hiway 4x12.

The Uber cab is kind of in no man's land. I think it has a good frequency response, but it doesn't cut through. I prefer the Hiway.

What I more often do than try to cater to the issues with any single cab is to set up my patches to use dual cabs - this means using dual amps, but using the same amps with relatively the same settings. I just change the cabs. I'll pair a Treadplate, Greenbacks, or Hiway cab in channel A with the XXL V-30 cab in channel B. Thus, I get the nice mids and highs from channel a and the punch and warmth from channel b. much more details on this in the guide.

Also, the Cab DEP's can really adjust the sound. I find turning down Res. Level a bit can make the tone a bit clearer, whereas turning up Decay will thicken it up. Thump can go either way depending on how much bass you need. I leave low cut alone bc I use a Mid-Focus EQ to roll-off my lows.

I like to use a Mid-Focus EQ at the end of my patches to roll-off some highs and lows - it really lets you get where you want. See my guide for exactly how it works.


----------



## meambobbo

btw - someone posted this in the line 6 forum:



new amp models in 300/400.


----------



## RickyCigs

i didnt even notice that he posted that he was using the "pre" models. theres 99% of the problem right there lol



also, im pretty interested in the solo-100 overdrive. could be some very usable tones with that sucker! line 6 better hurry the hell up and give us high end users them!! not interested in the doom or epic at all from what i heard in that demo.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I still have never been able to figure out what hum does really.


----------



## xCaptainx

so siked for Soldano model!


----------



## PodHdBean

i hope this guy just didnt e.q the epic amp because it doesnt sound very epic haha just epic muddy

solo *overdrive *sounds like it can get pretty djent when we get the update =p WE NEED MORE CABS!!!


meambobbo said:


> btw - someone posted this in the line 6 forum:
> 
> 
> 
> new amp models in 300/400.


----------



## Shask

PodHdBean said:


> i hope this guy just didnt e.q the epic amp because it doesnt sound very epic haha just epic muddy
> 
> solo *overdrive *sounds like it can get pretty djent when we get the update =p WE NEED MORE CABS!!!



Yeah, that Epic sounds horrible. I was hoping for like a HD version of Big Bottom or Insane...


----------



## DMONSTER

Had a question regarding if this was possible, would i be able to run the preamp send of my 5150iii to my pod hd bean and then into my computer and then be able to record that way? Or do i run the risk of messing something up?


----------



## Kali Yuga

DMONSTER said:


> Had a question regarding if this was possible, would i be able to run the preamp send of my 5150iii to my pod hd bean and then into my computer and then be able to record that way? Or do i run the risk of messing something up?


You could definitely do that.


----------



## RickyCigs

DMONSTER said:


> Had a question regarding if this was possible, would i be able to run the preamp send of my 5150iii to my pod hd bean and then into my computer and then be able to record that way? Or do i run the risk of messing something up?



Along as your using some sort of IR on your computer, then it won't sound like ass. You can't use just the power amp or can features on the pod. Only if your using an amp model. 

I've used my 6505+ in the past to direct record like that before I had a decent cab or mics. Fairly good results.


----------



## Zei

meambobbo said:


> hey zei, let me give you some advice.
> 
> first, you may enjoy my guide:
> MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Guide - Contents



Thanks for all the tips man! Really appreciate it (from everyone that said something).

I have a question about hooking up the POD. I've got my guitar into Guitar In and I usually had it hooked up to my amp via the 1/4" OUT and to my laptop with USB. I have no studio monitors or anything and would like to play through my amp. Is this a viable way? I looked at your guide and it says to go Guitar -> Pod -> Amp FX Send -> POD FX Return. My amp has neither of those last two (I'm using a Line 6 Valve MkII 212 and I have all the tone options completely flat at 0).

I also want to use my POD for live situations, so i don't know if that'll effect anything.

EDIT: I read a bit more nad got the 4cm working for me right now, but I'm not quite sure on the benefits and how they apply to me personally... this whole thing is gonna take awhile haha

EDIT 2: I'm trying to completely bypass my amps pre-amp and just use the amp modeling from the HD500. I thought the 4cm was to allow me to do that since it let's me tap into my amps FX Loop and the HD500's at the same time? Or is it just not possible to do that? I'm basically just trying to use my amp as a giant speaker that let's me play through it.


----------



## PodHdBean

plug your out put of the pod into your fx return that should bypass your preamp e.q and everything just make sure you put the master on the pod all the way down because some amps disable the volume on the channels when you do this.thats all i can really answer sorry lol 


Zei said:


> Thanks for all the tips man! Really appreciate it (from everyone that said something).
> 
> I have a question about hooking up the POD. I've got my guitar into Guitar In and I usually had it hooked up to my amp via the 1/4" OUT and to my laptop with USB. I have no studio monitors or anything and would like to play through my amp. Is this a viable way? I looked at your guide and it says to go Guitar -> Pod -> Amp FX Send -> POD FX Return. My amp has neither of those last two (I'm using a Line 6 Valve MkII 212 and I have all the tone options completely flat at 0).
> 
> I also want to use my POD for live situations, so i don't know if that'll effect anything.
> 
> EDIT: I read a bit more nad got the 4cm working for me right now, but I'm not quite sure on the benefits and how they apply to me personally... this whole thing is gonna take awhile haha
> 
> EDIT 2: I'm trying to completely bypass my amps pre-amp and just use the amp modeling from the HD500. I thought the 4cm was to allow me to do that since it let's me tap into my amps FX Loop and the HD500's at the same time? Or is it just not possible to do that? I'm basically just trying to use my amp as a giant speaker that let's me play through it.


----------



## Zei

PodHdBean said:


> plug your out put of the pod into your fx return that should bypass your preamp e.q and everything just make sure you put the master on the pod all the way down because some amps disable the volume on the channels when you do this.thats all i can really answer sorry lol



Thanks man, I think you're right. I have it like that and it should be what I want.

Finally starting to somewhat understand this thing... still reading through the guide though


----------



## dmarceo316

Just recently got an HD Pro. I downloaded pro edit to my laptop the same day i got it and tried playing my guitar through it, but there was no noise coming out? Does anyone know what the problem can be? I'm sorry if its a dumb questions im very new to this.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

This may also be a dumb question but

The leads tones I have that I like tend to not mix well with the rhythm guitars pre-production.
and since I don't have the magic touch of a hardcore producer,

it worries me because all of the rhythm tones I dial in sit nicely in the mix almost entirely on their own, and I don't really know how things 'should' sound pre-production.


----------



## Choop

dmarceo316 said:


> Just recently got an HD Pro. I downloaded pro edit to my laptop the same day i got it and tried playing my guitar through it, but there was no noise coming out? Does anyone know what the problem can be? I'm sorry if its a dumb questions im very new to this.



You'll either need some headphones running directly into the pod to hear yourself play via USB, or some speakers/monitors hooked up to it.


----------



## Electric Wizard

I made a quick sample of my patch with the new Doom model. I think it gets pretty close to the Matamp or Laney or whatever it is that Matt Pike uses.


Pod HD300 Doom Model tone test by Welcome Thrillho on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## RickyCigs

Electric Wizard said:


> I made a quick sample of my patch with the new Doom model. I think it gets pretty close to the Matamp or Laney or whatever it is that Matt Pike uses.
> 
> 
> Pod HD300 Doom Model tone test by Welcome Thrillho on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free





That sounds a lot better than the previous demo of it that was posted. Very sabbath sounding. Probably not going to be very useful to me, but still cool anyway


----------



## PodHdBean

thats pretty damn crunchy 
sounded pretty sick!  kinda of reminds me of a orange amp i tried out a couple weeks ago lol


Electric Wizard said:


> I made a quick sample of my patch with the new Doom model. I think it gets pretty close to the Matamp or Laney or whatever it is that Matt Pike uses.
> 
> 
> Pod HD300 Doom Model tone test by Welcome Thrillho on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## meambobbo

Zei,

yes - the 4 cable method is most useful for running the pod in conjunction with a real amp, when you sometimes want to use that amp's pre-amp but other times want to use the pod hd's amp modeling as your pre-amp. if you are only interested in using the pod hd's amp models (as I would given that the spider valve's models are not as good IMO), then you should just run into the FX loop return of the spider, also labeled power amp in. As I mention, that's how I have my spider connected.

A lot of my guide is geared towards studio/direct tones, so you can ignore things like "dual cab" and "mic selection".


----------



## Zei

meambobbo said:


> Zei,
> 
> yes - the 4 cable method is most useful for running the pod in conjunction with a real amp, when you sometimes want to use that amp's pre-amp but other times want to use the pod hd's amp modeling as your pre-amp. if you are only interested in using the pod hd's amp models (as I would given that the spider valve's models are not as good IMO), then you should just run into the FX loop return of the spider, also labeled power amp in. As I mention, that's how I have my spider connected.
> 
> A lot of my guide is geared towards studio/direct tones, so you can ignore things like "dual cab" and "mic selection".



Yeah, that's how I have it set-up right now and it's working exactly how I want it to, thank you very much.

But I have another problem (I'll probably be here a lot  ). I'm starting to dial in my rhythm tones and I have it set to something I like right now, but I have a weird hum during rests before the hardgates kick in. This is what I have (see attachment).

I'm running into two Treadplates (Dual Rectifier according to your guide?) with one 1x12 Celeste 12-H and the other 4x12 Blackback 30. I've got it mixed Mono, centered. Or should I just pick the "no cab" option since I'm running it through my amp?

I've spent the last two or three hours trying to EQ out the hum and playing around with Hard Gate/Noisegate placement, EQ Placement and stuff like that. I think it's the Screamer giving me a bit of hum (it was giving me a lot of feedback before I turned the drive down to 0%), but when I turn it off the tone isn't quite as "tight" as I'd like it.


----------



## RickyCigs

Zei said:


> Yeah, that's how I have it set-up right now and it's working exactly how I want it to, thank you very much.
> 
> But I have another problem (I'll probably be here a lot  ). I'm starting to dial in my rhythm tones and I have it set to something I like right now, but I have a weird hum during rests before the hardgates kick in. This is what I have (see attachment).
> 
> I'm running into two Treadplates (Dual Rectifier according to your guide?) with one 1x12 Celeste 12-H and the other 4x12 Blackback 30. I've got it mixed Mono, centered. Or should I just pick the "no cab" option since I'm running it through my amp?
> 
> I've spent the last two or three hours trying to EQ out the hum and playing around with Hard Gate/Noisegate placement, EQ Placement and stuff like that. I think it's the Screamer giving me a bit of hum (it was giving me a lot of feedback before I turned the drive down to 0%), but when I turn it off the tone isn't quite as "tight" as I'd like it.



what are your decay and hold settings at on the hard gate? if anything but zero, then that will be most of your problem. i also run a comp into a hard gate then my screamer, then another hard gate with less threshold all before the amp model. the hard gate doesnt kill your tone at all like the noise gate, so you can run as many as you like. so long as your thresholds arent too high that it takes beating your guitar with a hammer to open the gate 

whats your drive level on the amp model? when you add drive with the screamer you should take out some from the amp. ive never gone past 50% personally. however, with two gates, or even a third after the model, you shouldnt get any feedback at any gain level.


EDIT: i looked at your screenshot. turn down your thresholds to at most -55 on your first hard gate, and then add the second one afterwards at around -60 or even -65 threshold. that should help a lot.


----------



## polarbeast666

Hey so I just bought a pod hd500 and I'm majorly confused. I have a Peavey 6505+ and was going to use this pod as my amp simulator to try and get some sweet djent tones ect. but what would be the best way to go about connecting everything? What would sound best?


----------



## polarbeast666

Also, if I am using my pod as an amp sim and just using my peavey to power it (right?) then what settings should I avoid while making a tone? Cab sims? Mix sims? Anything?


----------



## meambobbo

ZEI,

for the tube comp, you've got threshold pretty low - meaning you will get lots of compression with it set that low. I'd raise that to around 40-50%.

the level control does not impact the level of compression, only the overall output level of the effect. i keep it at 0%, since that is as close as i can get to unity gain. at 56% is quite high - so you're boosting the signal heavily from the get-go. which means you need higher settings for your gate. I wouldn't say that's WRONG, but you may need to play with the settings to get things lined up for both.

screamer and graphic EQ look good, although you probably don't need the graphic EQ in conjunction with the screamer, but that's your call.

i am guessing you are using combo or stack output mode? i wouldn't use dual cabs for your rig. It's just going to eat up your DSP for no good reason. The cabs choices in any output mode other than studio/direct apply "live-voiced cabs" which are simple EQ curves designed to make your cab sound more like the cab you've selected.

I'm not saying using two cabs is bad, but you would likely have more control over your tone by using one amp/cab, then applying a few EQ effects.

where dual cabs really come in handy is for studio/direct tones, since the onboard cab/mic sims tend to be inconsistent throughout the frequency spectrum for each individual cab/mic.


----------



## meambobbo

as for your hum, with the compressor set to compress so heavily, it will compress hum and other noise in your signal, making it harder for the gate to filter it. I would one gate at the very front of the chain, and the next one after either the compressor or screamer.

i'd start by turning the 2nd one off and dial in the first one so that the softest note you want to play opens the gate. set close thresh slightly lower than open thresh to prevent jitter. hold and decay to 0.

once that's dialed in, leave it on and turn on the 2nd, and do the same thing.

another source of hum/noise is a low MASTER knob setting. This knob on the face of the Pod HD controls an analog gain stage between the D/A converters and analog outputs. The manual and experience says turning this to 100% (and the amp/line switch to line) gives you the highest signal to noise ratio. However, this can cause distortion to whatever you run the Pod into if it output too hot of a signal. This is the case on my Spider Valve Mk I. I set this to around 60%. Not sure about the Mk. II but i'd imagine it's about the same. so get that as high as you can without clipping.

Finally, there's guitar shielding, bad cables, and ground loops to investigate. As for ground loops, do you have the Pod hooked to a computer via USB. I found unplugging the USB eliminated a lot of noise for me, and that the noise was much stronger for lower MASTER knob settings than if I turned that up. Bad cables you just have to test using other cables you know are good. Guitar shielding - try a friend's guitar or open yours up and verify it has shielding paint or lining in the cavities. Try turning off any fluorescent lights.


----------



## meambobbo

polarbeast, i like "no cab" usually when running to a real amp.

keep in mind the 6505+ has no master volume knob - only pre-amp channel volume knobs. If you hook the Pod up via 4CM, basically use the Peavey's volume knobs to level your channels vs. your patches that use the Pod's amp modeling.

Use the MASTER knob on the Pod as your master volume control. start with this on 0% and slowly turn up to avoid deafening yourself.


----------



## meambobbo

the main thing to avoid is using studio/direct output mode AND selecting a cab/mic in the amp block.


----------



## polarbeast666

meambobbo said:


> the main thing to avoid is using studio/direct output mode AND selecting a cab/mic in the amp block.


what exactly is the studio/direct output mode? What is it for?


----------



## RickyCigs

polarbeast666 said:


> Hey so I just bought a pod hd500 and I'm majorly confused. I have a Peavey 6505+ and was going to use this pod as my amp simulator to try and get some sweet djent tones ect. but what would be the best way to go about connecting everything? What would sound best?




plug your pods output into your fx return, turn off cab sims, set pod to stack power amp. to do that, hold down the VIEW button and the I/O menus will show up.

done deal. awesome tone.


----------



## RickyCigs

i just had to post this. new riff idea for my "album" 

sounds so thick, crushing and ballsy! i really love my hd500 


New Riff Idea by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Zei

Thanks for all the help guys! I really appreciate it. I've got my rhythm tone and my clean tone, now I just need a nice, glassy lead tone


----------



## Choop

RickyCigs said:


> i just had to post this. new riff idea for my "album"
> 
> sounds so thick, crushing and ballsy! i really love my hd500
> 
> 
> New Riff Idea by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free




Awesome tone! Very thick and full, it's really crushing.


----------



## Zei

... another problem. When I try and transfer my tones to my POD I get these really thing, shitty sounding ones by pressing the foot switch. When I'm in HDEdit and I double click on a tone to switch I get the one's I just created that sound nice. Any idea what's going on? I tried transferring them one by one and together as a set, but it's not working.

EDIT: It just... fixed itself I think. My unit restarted and now my tones are there. This is odd  So does this mean whenever you import patches you should restart the unit for them to really take effect?


----------



## RickyCigs

Choop said:


> Awesome tone! Very thick and full, it's really crushing.



Thanks


----------



## Purelojik

RickyCigs said:


> Thanks



dude thats a sick tone!


----------



## meambobbo

polarbeast666 said:


> what exactly is the studio/direct output mode? What is it for?



MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Guide - Hookup


----------



## Alekke

Because I LOVE koloss so much this is my attempt to get close to its guitar sound

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20002604/koloss_test.mp3

(warning: improvised playing, lots of side notes, raw guitar sound)


Preset: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20002604/E-N-D- S2.hre


Some how when I play through speakers or headphones, sound is like 10 times better than when it is recorded. Don't know why .. guess I suck at recording ... always have


Tell me what you think.


----------



## axxessdenied

Going to check it out when I get home from work in about 13 hours -.- 
Koloss is a sick album!


----------



## MF_Kitten

meambobbo said:


> I do not like to mix amps as dual tones. The thought is Awesome amp A + awesome amp B = Awesome amp C. It's not true. More than likely it will sound more like they're fighting each other, turning your tone to mush. There can also be some comb filtering occurring. I do not recommend using dual amps.



while i usually agree, i have found that the JCM 800 and Dual Recto models fucking love each other.

Dial in a chuggy badass tone with the treadplate model, and then add the jcm800 as a second amp, copy all the settings identically to the treadplate model, and then turn off the treadplate to listen to the 800 only. Set the gain and Master knobs to wherever they need to be to get close to the Treadplate as far as gain goes. Then turn the treadplate on again, turn the 800 all the way down, and then slowly turn it up little by little until it thickens the recto up the right amount. There's something special about how they work with each other, where they simply don't fight each other somehow. They just fill each other's holes like i did to your mom last night. HEYOOOOO!

Also, you can have two identical amps, and set them to different settings to fill each other out.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

MF_Kitten said:


> Also, you can have two identical amps, and set them to different settings to fill each other out.



I like having the same heads with different cabs

Especially ENGL/XXL V30 + ENGL/Hiway


----------



## RickyCigs

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> I like having the same heads with different cabs
> 
> Especially ENGL/XXL V30 + ENGL/Hiway



thats what meambobbo means when he says dual cabs. i used that method for a while and ended up settling on just a single cab. all my patches are like that now


----------



## RickyCigs

Alekke said:


> Because I LOVE koloss so much this is my attempt to get close to its guitar sound
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20002604/koloss_test.mp3
> 
> (warning: improvised playing, lots of side notes, raw guitar sound)
> 
> 
> Preset: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20002604/E-N-D- S2.hre
> 
> 
> Some how when I play through speakers or headphones, sound is like 10 times better than when it is recorded. Don't know why .. guess I suck at recording ... always have
> 
> 
> Tell me what you think.




definitely sounds like koloss. maybe its just because its not in the mix, but the highs seem a little too.... well high i guess lol


----------



## Alekke

RickyCigs said:


> definitely sounds like koloss. maybe its just because its not in the mix, but the highs seem a little too.... well high i guess lol



true that! I have this problem with recorded tracks. All sound too edgy/trebly when recorded but when playing, especially through hi-fi speakers, it sounds awesome, warm and natural.
In think this could easily be solved in the mix by someone who knows.


----------



## Kidneythief

Okay I need some help with one of my patches I'm working on 
I'm using a Schecter Damien-7, it has the stock EMG-Hz pickups.

Weird feedback on podhd500 by Bogdányi Ferenc on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

In the first riff, you can hear the feedback, and it's hurting my ear. I first thought that it's my technique, but after switching to a different preset, and not hearing anything (you can hear it in the second part of the recording) I'm guessing it has something to do with the settings.

I made screenshots, I hope TinyPic is okay...

http://i49.tinypic.com/2euoaar.jpg

http://i48.tinypic.com/anga68.jpg

And this is what doesn't make any problems

http://i47.tinypic.com/jpu43n.jpg

http://i46.tinypic.com/nxlz11.jpg

Soooo any ideas? I tried putting in different gates, adjusting settings, but couldn't really figure it out on my own


----------



## Deadnightshade

Kidneythief said:


> Okay I need some help with one of my patches I'm working on
> I'm using a Schecter Damien-7, it has the stock EMG-Hz pickups.
> 
> Weird feedback on podhd500 by Bogdányi Ferenc on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> In the first riff, you can hear the feedback, and it's hurting my ear. I first thought that it's my technique, but after switching to a different preset, and not hearing anything (you can hear it in the second part of the recording) I'm guessing it has something to do with the settings.
> 
> I made screenshots, I hope TinyPic is okay...
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/2euoaar.jpg
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/anga68.jpg
> 
> And this is what doesn't make any problems
> 
> http://i47.tinypic.com/jpu43n.jpg
> 
> http://i46.tinypic.com/nxlz11.jpg
> 
> Soooo any ideas? I tried putting in different gates, adjusting settings, but couldn't really figure it out on my own




First of all,I'd advise you against having long decay on the noise gates.Secondly,why the heck are you using them one right after the other?To my understanding the first one should be at the beginning of the chain (the second one seems alright).But the source of the problem might be the fact that you put the screamer before the compressor.Try switching their places


----------



## Dwangtwang

Hey guyz,

I didn't have the HD PRO for very long and I only made about 5 videos with the unit before I moved it on.

I don't know if you guys would have seen them before !?

The settings used in the vids - not that they are the best - can be found at the Silent underground Studio site :-
Toy Settings -






Cheers guyz


----------



## Kidneythief

Deadnightshade said:


> First of all,I'd advise you against having long decay on the noise gates.Secondly,why the heck are you using them one right after the other?To my understanding the first one should be at the beginning of the chain (the second one seems alright).But the source of the problem might be the fact that you put the screamer before the compressor.Try switching their places



That helped somewhat, although I'm still getting some feedback, although not so horrible as it was before 

Put 1st noise gate at the beggining of the chain: Decay 10:%, Tresh 40%
Switched places of compressor and screamer. Compressor: Sustain 35% Level 70%, Screamer remained the same.
And the 2nd noise gate: Decay 25%, Tresh 55%

I should reaaaalllly read trough the guides sometime


----------



## axxessdenied

Kidneythief said:


> That helped somewhat, although I'm still getting some feedback, although not so horrible as it was before
> 
> Put 1st noise gate at the beggining of the chain: Decay 10:%, Tresh 40%
> Switched places of compressor and screamer. Compressor: Sustain 35% Level 70%, Screamer remained the same.
> And the 2nd noise gate: Decay 25%, Tresh 55%
> 
> I should reaaaalllly read trough the guides sometime



Have you tried using a hard gate?


----------



## Kidneythief

Ahhh hell... still getting it....I'm going to try out the hard gates as well, that might do the trick.

I have another suspicion though, maybe I'm getting it because of my palm-muting? Perhaps I'm doing something wrong there, and that is why the other strings somehow resonate a little and I get this feedback thing. (sorry don't really know how else to explain it in english)

EDIT:
Here's the patch...I have a big favor to ask if anybody has a POD500, and could try it out on their gear maybe?

http://www.filefactory.com/file/5rogmbbwrgw3/n/SC_Khali2_h5e



Cool videos btw


----------



## axxessdenied

Kidneythief said:


> Ahhh hell... still getting it....I'm going to try out the hard gates as well, that might do the trick.
> 
> I have another suspicion though, maybe I'm getting it because of my palm-muting? Perhaps I'm doing something wrong there, and that is why the other strings somehow resonate a little and I get this feedback thing. (sorry don't really know how else to explain it in english)
> 
> 
> Cool videos btw


Well... the thing with recording DI... and I don't know if it's just me or not. But, I feel like it exposes a lot more of your flaws that you might have not noticed playing through an actual amp. Your technique could be part of the problem. I've been trying to practice hard to get my chops up to par to record the stuff that's going on in my head


----------



## RickyCigs

Kidneythief said:


> Ahhh hell... still getting it....I'm going to try out the hard gates as well, that might do the trick.
> 
> I have another suspicion though, maybe I'm getting it because of my palm-muting? Perhaps I'm doing something wrong there, and that is why the other strings somehow resonate a little and I get this feedback thing. (sorry don't really know how else to explain it in english)
> 
> EDIT:
> Here's the patch...I have a big favor to ask if anybody has a POD500, and could try it out on their gear maybe?
> 
> SC_Khali2.h5e - download now for free. File sharing. Software file sharing. Free file hosting. File upload. FileFactory.com
> 
> 
> 
> Cool videos btw




Try your chain like this: comp>hard gate>screamer>hard gate

Your level is fairly high on your compressor. Try turning that down some. And use 0 decay and hold on the gates.


----------



## RickyCigs

axxessdenied said:


> Well... the thing with recording DI... and I don't know if it's just me or not. But, I feel like it exposes a lot more of your flaws that you might have not noticed playing through an actual amp. Your technique could be part of the problem. I've been trying to practice hard to get my chops up to par to record the stuff that's going on in my head




My playing must be tighter than I thought because I don't have any trouble when recording lol


----------



## book_of_lies777

do any of you guys who play strictly METAL, feel at all limited by the amp models of the HD series? 

I don't own one(I LOVED my POD X3 though), but it keeps itching at me that there are only a few of the amps I'd even use... am I wrong?


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

book_of_lies777 said:


> do any of you guys who play strictly METAL, feel at all limited by the amp models of the HD series?
> 
> I don't own one(I LOVED my POD X3 though), but it keeps itching at me that there are only a few of the amps I'd even use... am I wrong?



I feel that there are enough options to edit the tone that I can get many many tones that I like, but yes I do feel limietd to an extent.

the ENGL and Dual Rectifier are the only ones that I really use but those are what I would be using had I been able to afford 1. an axe fx and 2. a stack


----------



## Shask

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> I feel that there are enough options to edit the tone that I can get many many tones that I like, but yes I do feel limietd to an extent.
> 
> the ENGL and Dual Rectifier are the only ones that I really use but those are what I would be using had I been able to afford 1. an axe fx and 2. a stack


I agree. Pretty much the Treadplate and Angel are the only high gain amps I use, and I barely like the Angel  I will be glad to see any more high gain amps they add to it.

I did recently get an Axe-FX, and I can say the Treadplate can sound VERY close to the Axe-FX Recto. Sadly, it seems like the Treadplate is a step above all the other high gain amps, IMO.

Of course, I play a Triple Recto also, so I am pretty picky and biased when it comes to Recto sounds, lol.


----------



## RickyCigs

book_of_lies777 said:


> do any of you guys who play strictly METAL, feel at all limited by the amp models of the HD series?
> 
> I don't own one(I LOVED my POD X3 though), but it keeps itching at me that there are only a few of the amps I'd even use... am I wrong?



The fireball, bogner and dual rectifier models give you a ton of different tones when you consider the deep editing parameters and available eq's etc. 

That being said, a couple more models would be nice. I would gladly pay for them as an add on though, as my hd500 has more than paid for itself in my pleasure. I also have an Engl Powerball 2 head and it basically collects dust now that I have my hd.


----------



## RickyCigs

Shask said:


> I agree. Pretty much the Treadplate and Angel are the only high gain amps I use, and I barely like the Angel  I will be glad to see any more high gain amps they add to it.
> 
> I did recently get an Axe-FX, and I can say the Treadplate can sound VERY close to the Axe-FX Recto. Sadly, it seems like the Treadplate is a step above all the other high gain amps, IMO.
> 
> Of course, I play a Triple Recto also, so I am pretty picky and biased when it comes to Recto sounds, lol.



I find the treadplate almost the least useful of the high gain models. It doesn't cut through quite like the engl or bogner. And I'm pretty sure the demos I've posted have shown that the f-ball can do a very heavy tone. 

I'm not so much of a djent player, but I'm positive that my tones could be extremely djenty with a different player.


----------



## Electric Wizard

To piggyback off of what others have said, I think the HDs have a pretty good selection of high gain stuff and the tweaking makes things extra versatile.

I'd have to say my current favorite modern djenty tone is with the JCM800 model actually, which I think shows that you can do some pretty in depth fiddling with things. (And this is on the 300 with the least ability to tweak.)


----------



## innerdream

im getting a pod pro hd soon! looking forward to it and loosing lots of hours recording!

i did consider getting the axe fx 2 but the price and hassle to actually get it meant i went with the pod (for now).

i still will probably look to the axe in the future but going by reviews and vids on youtube, the pod still sounds killer


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

book_of_lies777 said:


> do any of you guys who play strictly METAL, feel at all limited by the amp models of the HD series?



I like the Engl model, I use ONLY the Engl model! Mesa is good but not enough, and I don't like so much Uber. I'd like to try more hi-gain amps and THEN choose.


----------



## Alekke

After weeks of tweaking I ended using Treadplate model for my Studio Direct and Live Stack setup.
Even though I was using Engl 530 for years before I bought Line6 and I love Engl Amps I find Angel model a bit harsh.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I like the mesa the most too, then the über. Engl is too saturated and scoopy, not sure why they didnt model the powerballs instead


----------



## jl-austin

So I am trying to decide on an amp for just around the house. I really want a micro stack set up. The amps that I am considering are a little Marshall MG15 micro stack with an HD500, or just a engl gigmaster 30 (no floor pod). My question is, would the HD500 running through a cheaper amp sound good? Or should I just go with a small boutique amp? 

I have used my podxt for recording for years, however, I have never considered it as nice as playing through a real amp for live type stuff. Great for recording, so so for live stuff. Is the HD500 better for using it for live type stuff?


----------



## ArrowHead

HD is more amp-like than the XT in it's responsiveness and tones. 

As for "around the house", a micro-stack, even at low wattage, can tend to be loud enough to be a nuisance to others in the house, and are tough to get the best sound from at super low volumes. In these instances, the HD is invaluable, as it can get great tones out of my studio monitors at low volumes as well as headphones. Even on it's lowest settings, I cannot get a sound out of my 15 watt "practice amp" that does not interfere with my Fiance trying to watch television in the next room.


----------



## primitiverebelworld

Maybe this should be in beginners section but:
Im torn between getting a mini-halfstack(tubes) or POD HD300+monitors. If I get a pod I need following three presets which must be foot-switchable during a song:
1) hi-gain model-effects needed: EQ, OD, gate(maybe two)
2) hi-gain solo tone-effects: EQ, OD, gate, delay, volume expression
3) crystal clean-effects: chorus, reverb
Thats it.

Can HD300 handle this? I know it is limited to 4 fx at time but I want to hear the truth from you guys  Or do I need HD500?


----------



## RickyCigs

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I like the mesa the most too, then the über. Engl is too saturated and scoopy, not sure why they didnt model the powerballs instead



I have a powerball 2 head. It's not as good as it could be. It's been for sale since I got my hd500 actually lol no sense having a $2500 power amp....


----------



## PodHdBean

i can never get a tight bottom end from the uber if i do get a tight low end the high end just sounds too saturated 
i guess thats just the sound there going for =/


----------



## fps

RickyCigs said:


> I find the treadplate almost the least useful of the high gain models. It doesn't cut through quite like the engl or bogner. And I'm pretty sure the demos I've posted have shown that the f-ball can do a very heavy tone.
> 
> I'm not so much of a djent player, but I'm positive that my tones could be extremely djenty with a different player.



Agree, my favourite is the Uber for sure, think I put it through the Mesa cab.


----------



## Zulphur

The soldano models are comming !!! crunch and overdrive channels from the SLO100


But they came first on the 300? why line6 why


----------



## Deadnightshade

primitiverebelworld said:


> Maybe this should be in beginners section but:
> Im torn between getting a mini-halfstack(tubes) or POD HD300+monitors. If I get a pod I need following three presets which must be foot-switchable during a song:
> 1) hi-gain model-effects needed: EQ, OD, gate(maybe two)
> 2) hi-gain solo tone-effects: EQ, OD, gate, delay, volume expression
> 3) crystal clean-effects: chorus, reverb
> Thats it.
> 
> Can HD300 handle this? I know it is limited to 4 fx at time but I want to hear the truth from you guys  Or do I need HD500?



You can't have both an OD pedal and EQ at the same time in HD300,as they are assigned to the same effect slot.Story of my life.

Consider getting the HD500


----------



## primitiverebelworld

I bet some eq is a must even for live playing and practice? Recording is another story (Hi and lo-cut for a starter). Same for OD? Could I get good tone using just one of them? Lets say only OD? I know they are both necessary in pod farm+impulses.

Is the rest of my presets idea possible?


----------



## PodHdBean

line 6


Deadnightshade said:


> You can't have both an OD pedal and EQ at the same time in HD300,as they are assigned to the same effect slot.Story of my life.
> 
> Consider getting the HD500


----------



## MikeH

How does the HD Pro relate to the Axe-FX Standard? I'm tight on money, so I'm wondering if I'm sacrificing too much if I sell the Standard and buy the HD Pro.


----------



## Rocabilly

Prophecy

All guitars and bass are Pod HD


----------



## Deadnightshade

primitiverebelworld said:


> I bet some eq is a must even for live playing and practice? Recording is another story (Hi and lo-cut for a starter). Same for OD? Could I get good tone using just one of them? Lets say only OD? I know they are both necessary in pod farm+impulses.
> 
> Is the rest of my presets idea possible?



Personally I prefer using the parametric EQ (consists of a low shelf,a high shelf,and a parametric band),while others may use a screamer,and I use a stacked wah for extra equalization.

You can't use two gates in HD300.

If you want to see exactly what it can and what it can't do,download the HD300 edit software from the line 6 site and check out if the limitations are bearable for you.


----------



## PodHdBean

nice =p


Rocabilly said:


> Prophecy
> 
> All guitars and bass are Pod HD


----------



## PodHdBean

i think it sounds on par with the axe Fx standard for a "modern" sound 
and if not with external impulses it definitely does! 


MikeH said:


> How does the HD Pro relate to the Axe-FX Standard? I'm tight on money, so I'm wondering if I'm sacrificing too much if I sell the Standard and buy the HD Pro.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

The Uber and Electrik are my favorite models. Too each their own i guess.


----------



## Shask

MikeH said:


> How does the HD Pro relate to the Axe-FX Standard? I'm tight on money, so I'm wondering if I'm sacrificing too much if I sell the Standard and buy the HD Pro.


I have had a HD500 for a few years and recently got an Axe-FX Standard.

The thing that I immediately noticed was that the AF had more clarity, and a much cleaner, quicker attack. The POD kind of tends to blur the notes together much more.

The Effects on the AF are much cleaner and makes the sound bigger. The effects on the POD are more analog pedal like.

That being said, the POD can still make some awesome sounds. I decided to keep my HD500 to use it as a MIDI controller, but I also have it looped through the AF effects loop, so I am always dialing them back and forth...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

RickyCigs said:


> I have a powerball 2 head. It's not as good as it could be. It's been for sale since I got my hd500 actually lol no sense having a $2500 power amp....



The fireball is even worse man, its like 1/2 the amp vs the powerball. I sold my recto in favor of the hd too.


----------



## PodHdBean

someone should upload some uber patches
maybe im doing stuff on this amp all wrong?
the electrik i dig!


----------



## polarbeast666

how exactly would I go about using my pod hd500 to go direct to the FOH live? Any certain type of cable I would need or anything?

Also, to use my pod hd500 to model amps and get some djent tones ect ect, what is this I hear about using my 6505's pre amp and also the pod having some sort of pre amp? On the back of my 6505+ next to the effects loop there is a input called pre amp, what is that for? Also I dont really understand the point of the 4 cable method for the pod hd500...idk this is all very confusing


----------



## xCaptainx

for FOH, simply take the lead/mic that the engineer would put in front of the cab, remove the mic, and then put the lead into your XLR output. It's as simple as that (make sure you are in studio/p.a direct mode) 

A typical amp is made of two components, the preamp (the 'noise') and the poweramp (makes it loud) 

You can bypass your amps preamp, usey our line 6 as a preamp and have the 5150 poweramp power it. I do this all the time with backlines if I can't bring my own monitor or poweramp. 

Each amp on the HD500 has a 'pre' version as well, this is the preamp by itself, so you can use it with a poweramp of your choice. 

You can get even more fandangled by doing the four cable method so you can select your line 6 preamp or amp preamp at any time in your patches. I don't bother with this as I find the HD500 itself does everything I need and the ease of use/setup far outweighs any tonality I would achieve by bothering with the 4CM.


----------



## polarbeast666

I think I just need a detailed walkthrough of how to get a periphery/volumes type tone and Ill be good lol


----------



## polarbeast666

xCaptainx said:


> for FOH, simply take the lead/mic that the engineer would put in front of the cab, remove the mic, and then put the lead into your XLR output. It's as simple as that (make sure you are in studio/p.a direct mode)
> 
> A typical amp is made of two components, the preamp (the 'noise') and the poweramp (makes it loud)
> 
> You can bypass your amps preamp, usey our line 6 as a preamp and have the 5150 poweramp power it. I do this all the time with backlines if I can't bring my own monitor or poweramp.
> 
> Each amp on the HD500 has a 'pre' version as well, this is the preamp by itself, so you can use it with a poweramp of your choice.
> 
> You can get even more fandangled by doing the four cable method so you can select your line 6 preamp or amp preamp at any time in your patches. I don't bother with this as I find the HD500 itself does everything I need and the ease of use/setup far outweighs any tonality I would achieve by bothering with the 4CM.


So if I wanted to amp model and was going to run it through my 6505, simply putting the hd500 through my effects loop and turning studio mode off would get the job tone?


----------



## xCaptainx

haha. First step would to be Bulb. 2nd step is to repeat step 1. 

Though in all seriousness, wind back your gain A LOT, you don't need a lot of overdrive for a crisp, tight tone, most if it comes from being incredibly tight and having clean technique. 

Then ensure you have noise gates set fairly hard, a compressor in the mix to beef up your signal, and then crank your mids!


----------



## xCaptainx

When I want to run the HD500 (with the HD500 emulating the preamp) with a 5150 I do the following

Set output to stack poweramp out (this turns off mic emulation) 
turn your cab off. 
Select the 'pre' version of whatever head youw ant to use. 

Put your HD500 into your effects return. This now bypasses the 5150 preamp. Now be careful, as now your master volume is on the HD500, the 5150 amp controls do absolutely nothing. I learnt this the hard way by having my HD500 master volume on full when plugging in. VERY loud feedback right next to my ear. lovely, haha. Set it to zero and then turn it up according to taste.


----------



## polarbeast666

xCaptainx said:


> When I want to run the HD500 (with the HD500 emulating the preamp) with a 5150 I do the following
> 
> Set output to stack poweramp out (this turns off mic emulation)
> turn your cab off.
> Select the 'pre' version of whatever head youw ant to use.
> 
> Put your HD500 into your effects return. This now bypasses the 5150 preamp. Now be careful, as now your master volume is on the HD500, the 5150 amp controls do absolutely nothing. I learnt this the hard way by having my HD500 master volume on full when plugging in. VERY loud feedback right next to my ear. lovely, haha. Set it to zero and then turn it up according to taste.


haha alright, well sounds good, thanks a million Ill let ya know how it goes, I will have the pod finnally on tuesday along with my new 7 string, cant wait


----------



## RickyCigs

PodHdBean said:


> someone should upload some uber patches
> maybe im doing stuff on this amp all wrong?
> the electrik i dig!



I had already posted this, but here you go. 

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/219993/


----------



## RickyCigs

Stealthdjentstic said:


> The fireball is even worse man, its like 1/2 the amp vs the powerball. I sold my recto in favor of the hd too.



I've gotten better recorded tones from the fireball on my hd. If they were to do any other engl, the invader or special edition head would be the way to go. 

I sold my recto in favor of a 6505+ which I sold in favor of my powerball lol


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Stealthdjentstic said:


> The fireball is even worse man, its like 1/2 the amp vs the powerball. I sold my recto in favor of the hd too.



I think Fireball is a good amp too. I use Angle F-Ball amp and I like it. Just my opinion  I think 5150 and Custom IRs in PodHD (every model) would be the PERFECTION. Who need to pay 2200 for an Axe Fx if you have Engl, Mesa, Bogner, Diezel (why not?), Peavey 5150 and custom IRs in a 685 Pod HD Pro ?????


----------



## polarbeast666

alright well wtf I just got my pod hd500 in the mail and theres so many places to plug things in Im lost. I want to use the pod for amp modeling through my peavey 6505. Can someone explain exxxactly what to plug into what? I tried a cable from my pods effects return to my heads effect return and my pods effects send mono to my amps send and plugged my guitar into my amp head. The sound was quite and no volumes was working. I know I did this WAY wrong..... I just dont know how to step by step plug what into what


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

polarbeast666 said:


> alright well wtf I just got my pod hd500 in the mail and theres so many places to plug things in Im lost. I want to use the pod for amp modeling through my peavey 6505. Can someone explain exxxactly what to plug into what? I tried a cable from my pods effects return to my heads effect return and my pods effects send mono to my amps send and plugged my guitar into my amp head. The sound was quite and no volumes was working. I know I did this WAY wrong..... I just dont know how to step by step plug what into what



 You use it for amp modeling through a real amp??? You'll have doing as you said 2 preamps and... the tone will be something terrible. Bypass amp model on pod and use 6505 preamp *OR* use pod for both preamp and fx!!!
For the connections: 

(Amp model bypassed)
- guitar ->pod input
-pod send ->6505 input
-6505 send-> pod return
-pod output-> 6505 return

and then to cabinet

*OR*

(Pod + 6505 poweramp)
-Guitar-> pod in
-pod out-> 6505 return

and then to cabinet

just try.


----------



## PodHdBean

OUTPUT OF YOUR POD MAKE SURE YOU USE THE HEAD PHONE OUT
INTO THE FX RETURN O N YOUR HEAD.I never use the 4cm because its just pointless for me this is the easiest way.but if u want to use it just for effects u need to use the 4cm


polarbeast666 said:


> alright well wtf I just got my pod hd500 in the mail and theres so many places to plug things in Im lost. I want to use the pod for amp modeling through my peavey 6505. Can someone explain exxxactly what to plug into what? I tried a cable from my pods effects return to my heads effect return and my pods effects send mono to my amps send and plugged my guitar into my amp head. The sound was quite and no volumes was working. I know I did this WAY wrong..... I just dont know how to step by step plug what into what


----------



## xCaptainx

Bro just follow exactly I said above. 

Your HD500 OUTPUT (the 1/4 jack output) into your 5150 effects return. That's it. This bypasses the 5150 preamp and then your HD500 is then connected directly to the 5150 poweramp. 

Your master volume is now on the HD500. 

Set your HD500 output mode to stack poweramp mode and then use the 'pre' version of the amps on he HD500, with the cabs off. 

incredibly easy. I do this all the time with backline if I can't bring a poweramp or powered monitor.


----------



## RickyCigs

PodHdBean said:


> OUTPUT OF YOUR POD MAKE SURE YOU USE THE HEAD PHONE OUT
> INTO THE FX RETURN O N YOUR HEAD.I never use the 4cm because its just pointless for me this is the easiest way.but if u want to use it just for effects u need to use the 4cm



the headphone jack is a stereo jack. the 1/4" out is the proper output to go to your fx return.

if you were using it for only fx like the compressor or tube screamer, then the 4cm isnt necessary. just go 1/4 out into the guitar in on the amp. i doubt many people would buy an hd just for those two fx though. 


however, i have been tempted to try those two with my powerball head just for shitzengiggles


----------



## polarbeast666

xCaptainx said:


> Bro just follow exactly I said above.
> 
> Your HD500 OUTPUT (the 1/4 jack output) into your 5150 effects return. That's it. This bypasses the 5150 preamp and then your HD500 is then connected directly to the 5150 poweramp.
> 
> Your master volume is now on the HD500.
> 
> Set your HD500 output mode to stack poweramp mode and then use the 'pre' version of the amps on he HD500, with the cabs off.
> 
> incredibly easy. I do this all the time with backline if I can't bring a poweramp or powered monitor.



Okay I'll try that.. I'm not home
Now but I will try it tonight and see how it goes. I don't even know how to navigate the menu haha. How do dual amps sound like this? And can I just make these presets on the software on the computer and then put it on my pod and use it on my amp?


----------



## xCaptainx

If you have your pod connected via USB it'll update the pod on the fly for you. 

To be honest I'd recommend you spend the day reading the user manual. Many of your navigation questions are answered fully within this manual. I spent a few days reading it while waiting for my order to arrive. I find navigating via the menu system much faster/easier than the computer (I gig often and practise twice a week, I edit via the HD500 itself much more than the computer)


----------



## RickyCigs

xCaptainx said:


> If you have your pod connected via USB it'll update the pod on the fly for you.
> 
> To be honest I'd recommend you spend the day reading the user manual. Many of your navigation questions are answered fully within this manual. I spent a few days reading it while waiting for my order to arrive. I find navigating via the menu system much faster/easier than the computer (I gig often and practise twice a week, I edit via the HD500 itself much more than the computer)




i second this. youd be suprised how much info is in the manual thats for your product. OR like some of us, not surprised at all as thats what its for and thats why they make them!!!


----------



## PodHdBean

heres the best i made my engl sound 
FireBallZ.hbe - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - Android HdBean

and my ambient clean =p 

Ambient Clean.hbe - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - Android HdBean


im always looking for some ambient patches so if any one has any please send me it lol


fixed links i think


----------



## Leuchty




----------



## PodHdBean

i already have those -o


CYBERSYN said:


>


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Anyone have patches they use with a power amp/cab setup? (not rec or PA style ones)


----------



## Razzy

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Anyone have patches they use with a power amp/cab setup? (not rec or PA style ones)



Did I ever send you mine?


----------



## polarbeast666

how do I plug this podhd500 in via USB? I have the usb to my computer, do I just put my guitar into the input on the pod now? I cant hear anything..


----------



## Electric Wizard

The Pod functions as the soundcard, so you still need to plug in your speakers or headphones to it. If you record stuff with it, playback from your DAW will also come through the Pod if it's plugged in.


----------



## Alekke

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Anyone have patches they use with a power amp/cab setup? (not rec or PA style ones)



I have a couple ... need to upload them when I get home


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Razzy said:


> Did I ever send you mine?



No 




(i think)


----------



## Kristianx510

Hey everyone. So I am looking at getting a POD HD soon, and would like to get some suggestions on how to run it.

Option A: I already have a rack setup, with a POD XT and Orange PPC412. I could easily replace the XT with the HD and call it a day. The thing is I am pretty unhappy with my power amp and cant find one I like.

Option B: Get a Tube head, and keep my POD HD in a 2U rack. I can take my POD wherever I go to record on my Macbook, Play it direct through a venue PA, or play it through the effects loop of my head. I look this idea a lot because of all my options but want to get some feedback on how it sounds.

Option C: sell it all, put the HD in a 2U, and get a pair of powered monitors. I like this Idea because I have options of playing direct in a PA or through my monitors, but I am really nervous about selling my Orange.

Any feedback will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

What poweramp are you using.


----------



## Kristianx510

Sonetic SA425.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

No wonder.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Option C. Two sub-options :
-Powered monitors
-In-ear-monitoring


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

Kristianx510 said:


> Hey everyone. So I am looking at getting a POD HD soon, and would like to get some suggestions on how to run it.
> 
> Option A: I already have a rack setup, with a POD XT and Orange PPC412. I could easily replace the XT with the HD and call it a day. The thing is I am pretty unhappy with my power amp and cant find one I like.
> 
> Option B: Get a Tube head, and keep my POD HD in a 2U rack. I can take my POD wherever I go to record on my Macbook, Play it direct through a venue PA, or play it through the effects loop of my head. I look this idea a lot because of all my options but want to get some feedback on how it sounds.
> 
> Option C: sell it all, put the HD in a 2U, and get a pair of powered monitors. I like this Idea because I have options of playing direct in a PA or through my monitors, but I am really nervous about selling my Orange.
> 
> Any feedback will be greatly appreciated.



I plugged my POD HD PRO into an active wedge (Alto TS15) for the first time ever last night, and I was sceptic before trying but man 'o man did it ever sound HUGE; I'm really really pleased with the new POD HD series in many ways and I will be selling my Spider Valve soon. 

A couple main benefits of having a FRFR solution is 1) Way more transport friendly, will fit in the trunk of your car 2) The tone is pretty much exactly the same as when listening through headphones and listening through the PA (should you go into FOH too) so you can keep the same patches for all applications since going through a power amp and cab colours the tones a lot so usually you would have a separate patch for live and jamming at home.


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I like the mesa the most too, then the über. Engl is too saturated and scoopy, not sure why they didnt model the powerballs instead



I completely agree. Like, I used Chimp Spanner's video on how he sets up his rhythm patch, and I've been tweaking it soooo much and still can't get it to not sound thin, saturated, and scoopy. Changed over to my treadplate patch and instantly liked it a lot more. If there's a secret to getting the Angel F-Ball to sound great, I'm all ears!


----------



## RickyCigs

TaylorMacPhail said:


> I completely agree. Like, I used Chimp Spanner's video on how he sets up his rhythm patch, and I've been tweaking it soooo much and still can't get it to not sound thin, saturated, and scoopy. Changed over to my treadplate patch and instantly liked it a lot more. If there's a secret to getting the Angel F-Ball to sound great, I'm all ears!



SoundCloud Mobile

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/219992/


I don't know what's scooped about this... I find the tread plate to be way more scooped no matter what I do. No secret involved in my track or patch lol


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

RickyCigs said:


> SoundCloud Mobile
> 
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/219992/
> 
> 
> I don't know what's scooped about this... I find the tread plate to be way more scooped no matter what I do. No secret involved in my track or patch lol



It sounds really good man, sorry I should have stated my intentions with my tone. Since I was creating my patch similar to Chimp Spanner, I was looking for more of a djenty tone (but that's certainly not all I play, I just wanted to have a patch for it) so although your patch sounds great, it is quite different from what I was going for. Thanks for the clip and stuff though, I followed you on soundcloud!


----------



## RickyCigs

TaylorMacPhail said:


> It sounds really good man, sorry I should have stated my intentions with my tone. Since I was creating my patch similar to Chimp Spanner, I was looking for more of a djenty tone (but that's certainly not all I play, I just wanted to have a patch for it) so although your patch sounds great, it is quite different from what I was going for. Thanks for the clip and stuff though, I followed you on soundcloud!




my patch could easily sound much more djenty. im not a djent player and i use a slightly heavier gauge string on my 7 in standard tuning


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

RickyCigs said:


> my patch could easily sound much more djenty. im not a djent player and i use a slightly heavier gauge string on my 7 in standard tuning



Standard tuning? da fuq is dat?!


----------



## PodHdBean

Kristianx510 said:


> Sonetic SA425.


----------



## Kristianx510

Stealthdjentstic said:


> No wonder.



I know... but I got it when I first got my POD XT. I had no knowledge of power amps and got it for $100.


----------



## RickyCigs

TaylorMacPhail said:


> Standard tuning? da fuq is dat?!




Lol "standard" tuning for a 7 string that is. No drop tune for me. That's why I own an 8 string as well  when I build my next guitar it will most likely stay tuned to something lower. Possibly just Bb though. I'm a big Jeff loomis fan


----------



## polarbeast666

really struggling trying to get a djent tone Im happy with...I love how peripherys tone has that 'BEOW" to it but I love the warmth and thickness that bands like volumes and elitist have. All these custom tone presets for djent on the line 6 site suck..


----------



## Sepultorture

RickyCigs said:


> SoundCloud Mobile
> 
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/219992/
> 
> 
> I don't know what's scooped about this... I find the tread plate to be way more scooped no matter what I do. No secret involved in my track or patch lol



i can't get the flippin thing to play


----------



## PodHdBean

did u set the input z to 3.5 m?
this helped me get out of the muddy sound lol


polarbeast666 said:


> really struggling trying to get a djent tone Im happy with...I love how peripherys tone has that 'BEOW" to it but I love the warmth and thickness that bands like volumes and elitist have. All these custom tone presets for djent on the line 6 site suck..


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

For you guys wondering how to get the Uber model to sound great, i strongly suggest using the XXL30 cab with either of the 57 mics. I like to keep the master volume up past around 60%, the bias low. 
It sounds really great when paired with the screamer. I use the tube compressor as well, but that's just my taste. Also, getting rid of the woofiness of the XXL is really easy if you just raise the lowcut to around 85hz.


----------



## xCaptainx

Pretty exciting week for me. Line 6 are putting my profile up as a featured artist on their page and I'm doing a HD500 clinic for our countries line 6 distributors. Really looking forward to it! Also picking up my new L3T tomorrow just in time for tour. 

YAY!


----------



## flv75

Hi ,
I'm trying to get out from my had500 a tone in the way of the new Katatonia album ,a great dynamic distortion tigh but articulate ... I've used the treadplade amp but it's not so good ...

here is the tone


----------



## RickyCigs

Sepultorture said:


> i can't get the flippin thing to play



The track or the patch? 

Try this New Riff Idea by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## axxessdenied

polarbeast666 said:


> really struggling trying to get a djent tone Im happy with...I love how peripherys tone has that 'BEOW" to it but I love the warmth and thickness that bands like volumes and elitist have. All these custom tone presets for djent on the line 6 site suck..



What gauge are you strings? Your strings will affect your tone as well!


----------



## polarbeast666

PodHdBean said:


> did u set the input z to 3.5 m?
> this helped me get out of the muddy sound lol


ah okay yeah somewhat helped, thanks


----------



## polarbeast666

axxessdenied said:


> What gauge are you strings? Your strings will affect your tone as well!


6 string in drop a lol....my 7 string should be here via ups probably at about noon or 1 today so Im pretty excited


----------



## PodHdBean

yeah the 7 string should sound better 
everytime i tune a 6 string lower then b it just starts degrading in sound but thats just my opinion


polarbeast666 said:


> 6 string in drop a lol....my 7 string should be here via ups probably at about noon or 1 today so Im pretty excited


----------



## polarbeast666

PodHdBean said:


> yeah the 7 string should sound better
> everytime i tune a 6 string lower then b it just starts degrading in sound but thats just my opinion


I must agree..I tried the guitar Im getting at the local guitar shop about a week ago in drop a as well and it was like an entirely different sound ha


----------



## RickyCigs

polarbeast666 said:


> I must agree..I tried the guitar Im getting at the local guitar shop about a week ago in drop a as well and it was like an entirely different sound ha



6 string pickups are designed around 6 string tunings. 7 string pickups are made to pick up the lows better as well as keep them clear


----------



## Alekke

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Anyone have patches they use with a power amp/cab setup? (not rec or PA style ones)



Here, try this one. I'm using this one lately. 
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20002604/E-N-D- L2 mesa.hre

This one is still untweaked. I'm trying to set a dual amp/cab sound
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20002604/E-N-D- L1 dual.hre

Keep in mind that all my patches are stereo and have short delay on right side so you will want to turn off the ping pong delay at the end of the chain if you are going to use a mono poweramp.


Tell me what you think!


----------



## polarbeast666

Alekke said:


> Here, try this one. I'm using this one lately.
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20002604/E-N-D- L2 mesa.hre
> 
> This one is still untweaked. I'm trying to set a dual amp/cab sound
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20002604/E-N-D- L1 dual.hre
> 
> Keep in mind that all my patches are stereo and have short delay on right side so you will want to turn off the ping pong delay at the end of the chain if you are going to use a mono poweramp.
> 
> 
> Tell me what you think!


About to try out. So far Iv been playing through my PA and the sound is almost too like...plastic. Or harsh. Idk Ill still try to tweak it.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

I was thinking about repairing an old dB Opera for live monitoring! 
If It will work: good
If not: I do not actually have to use an active speaker.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Alright so I have two amps that I run in stereo some times, is there a way I could set up my HD500 so that when I make a loop, it sends that to one amp, but what I play over that goes to the other amp?


----------



## polarbeast666

Everytime I record guitars in audacity and play them back it sounds fine. Then I import the mp3 of drums or something, record guitars and a crackling noise comes in. without the recording the guitars dont clip at all, they sound fine. Its only when I play over something in audacity that it makes the noise. Somebody help? It sounds like this, at around 5 seconds in on the guitars..
http://soundcloud.com/for-everyone/drop-a-tele-pod-hd500


----------



## RickyCigs

spawnofthesith said:


> Alright so I have two amps that I run in stereo some times, is there a way I could set up my HD500 so that when I make a loop, it sends that to one amp, but what I play over that goes to the other amp?



Move the fx loop into path A or B


Edit: I read that wrong. I'm guessing you mean a looped track. Pretty sure the looper can only be at the beginning or end of the chain. So, no you can't do that.


----------



## PodHdBean

Your koloss patch owns dude!
i got a pretty vildhjartaish tone with a bit of tweaking definatly what i was trying to get out of this thing!
 


Alekke said:


> Here, try this one. I'm using this one lately.
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20002604/E-N-D- L2 mesa.hre
> 
> This one is still untweaked. I'm trying to set a dual amp/cab sound
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20002604/E-N-D- L1 dual.hre
> 
> Keep in mind that all my patches are stereo and have short delay on right side so you will want to turn off the ping pong delay at the end of the chain if you are going to use a mono poweramp.
> 
> 
> Tell me what you think!


----------



## PodHdBean

i dont know if anyones said this but the pitch glide works wonders if u use it before everything in the chain.
Ive noticed it kinda keeps chords together from -3 to +3 
i still use it -5 for F# and it kinda works u just gotta not use to much distortion
just a little tip for anyone who wants to quickly change tunings


----------



## MetalBuddah

Been working on a tone with the Uberschall, Chimp Spanner video helped tons.

Manchester by Shodub on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Btw, that Meshuggah patch sounds freaking tasty


----------



## 7stringDemon

This has probably been asked but I'm not sifting through 115 pages to find it.

These things sound good. . . . . And they're more versatile than any tube head I've been able to afford.

So what would it require to use it live? Just a poweramp right? Then you just plug into the cab and it works the same? Because I'm sick of looking for the perfect tube amp. Time to join the 21st century and use a modeller.

Then I can get better sounding recordings too


----------



## MetalBuddah

7stringDemon said:


> This has probably been asked but I'm not sifting through 115 pages to find it.
> 
> These things sound good. . . . . And they're more versatile than any tube head I've been able to afford.
> 
> So what would it require to use it live? Just a poweramp right? Then you just plug into the cab and it works the same? Because I'm sick of looking for the perfect tube amp. Time to join the 21st century and use a modeller.
> 
> Then I can get better sounding recordings too



Hell, you don't even need a poweramp, you can just go straight to FOH. For practicing, I go through an active monitor and live I just go direct in to FOH for simplistic setup and consistent tone


----------



## Alekke

PodHdBean said:


> Your koloss patch owns dude!
> i got a pretty vildhjartaish tone with a bit of tweaking definatly what i was trying to get out of this thing!




Exactly! Koloss and Måsstaden are currently my favourite guitar sounds! I also tweaked that patch a bit more, kinda tamed it a little and bring more mids to suit better for recording and FR headphones. Gonna try it direct to PA this Tuesday at Metalcamp fest. Hope it will do me justice


----------



## polarbeast666

MetalBuddah said:


> Been working on a tone with the Uberschall, Chimp Spanner video helped tons.
> 
> Manchester by Shodub on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Btw, that Meshuggah patch sounds freaking tasty



dude that tone is nice!


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

MetalBuddah said:


> Hell, you don't even need a poweramp, you can just go straight to FOH. For practicing, I go through an active monitor and live I just go direct in to FOH for simplistic setup and consistent tone



For sure. And if you practice with headphones on at home like I do, you can keep the same patch for band practice/gigs because the monitors/front of house will sound very close.

If you go through a power amp and a cab both of these will colour the tone a lot, and in my opinion is not using the POD to its full potential. The deep editing you can do with the cabs in the POD HD's are crazy, and you can have a completely different "rig" with each patch.


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

RickyCigs said:


> Lol "standard" tuning for a 7 string that is. No drop tune for me. That's why I own an 8 string as well  when I build my next guitar it will most likely stay tuned to something lower. Possibly just Bb though. I'm a big Jeff loomis fan



haha sick!


----------



## MetalBuddah

polarbeast666 said:


> dude that tone is nice!



Thanks man! I have been tweaking it a little bit, but so far it is one of my favorite patches I have made for my 7 string ever. I might pop it on my dropbox if you want it! This is also the first time I have just used the cab sim from the HD500 and I am quite impressed, especially since I finally figured out how to edit the master, hum, sag, bias, cab resonance, thump, etc. all while on the pod without being on HD Edit  (which if you don't know how to do that, you just double click the enter button I believe)


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

Electric Wizard said:


> I made a quick sample of my patch with the new Doom model. I think it gets pretty close to the Matamp or Laney or whatever it is that Matt Pike uses.
> 
> 
> Pod HD300 Doom Model tone test by Welcome Thrillho on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



SLEEP


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

REAMP QUESION

I do not own a reamp box. I was thinking if I can reamp guitars via the usb connection on my HD Pro!


----------



## axxessdenied

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> REAMP QUESION
> 
> I do not own a reamp box. I was thinking if I can reamp guitars via the usb connection on my HD Pro!



Haven't tried it but it should work no problem. The volume will be a lot lower though, keep that in mind!


----------



## MetalBuddah

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> REAMP QUESION
> 
> I do not own a reamp box. I was thinking if I can reamp guitars via the usb connection on my HD Pro!



I have tried so many ways to reamp over just the USB and cannot find a single way to do it.


----------



## Mind Flayer

I currently record using Reaper on a macbook air, using an apogee one as my interface. I have Guitar Rig 2. I have read and heard great things about the line 6 HD 500, but I am wondering if it is going to be all that much better than Guitar Rig. If i were starting from scratch, I'd get the HD 500, but I'm just not sure if it is worth the investment given what I already have. 

I play metal, blues, and funk. I also don't really play gigs, so that negates one of the big advantages of the HD 500.


----------



## GunpointMetal

if all you're doing is recording and you like the sounds, don't bother. I own the HD500 and thats my 2 cents


----------



## JPhoenix19

Instead of buying a POD HD, why not upgrade to Guitar Rig 5 and snag some of the add-ons like the Rammfire (awesome Recto model) and the Reflektor (external IR's)? The sounds will be a huge leap from version 2.


----------



## noUser01

Personally I've never been a fan of Guitar Rig, and I dig the Line 6 HD series a lot. That being said if you're happy with what you have, then don't bother changing it. Always be on the look out for bigger and better tones and gear, but right now you don't really have a need to change.


----------



## Mind Flayer

I guess my question boils down to whether the sounds in the HD 500 are considered to be better, or more "professional" sounding, then Guitar Rig 2 (or 5). I like GR 2, but if the HD 500 is hands down a better sounding set-up, then I'd be willing to shell out the $. 

Also, pardon my ignorance, but what are IRs?


----------



## axxessdenied

Mind Flayer said:


> I guess my question boils down to whether the sounds in the HD 500 are considered to be better, or more "professional" sounding, then Guitar Rig 2 (or 5). I like GR 2, but if the HD 500 is hands down a better sounding set-up, then I'd be willing to shell out the $.
> 
> Also, pardon my ignorance, but what are IRs?



Input Response its pretty much a file that has a "fingerprint" of a certain speaker / mic set up. Very important in achieving killer tones with amp sims!


----------



## Mind Flayer

axxessdenied said:


> Input Response its pretty much a file that has a "fingerprint" of a certain speaker / mic set up. Very important in achieving killer tones with amp sims!



Are these background files that run in GR, or are they separate files that enhance what GR does? I thought the whole poin of GR is to replicate a certain speaker/mic setup.


----------



## axxessdenied

Mind Flayer said:


> Are these background files that run in GR, or are they separate files that enhance what GR does? I thought the whole poin of GR is to replicate a certain speaker/mic setup.



Yeah, it does. But, there are some amazing third party input responses out there that can take your tone to another level! Redwirez has a good collection of IR. You need to use a plugin after Guitar Rig to load the input response. You must bypass your cabinet in guitar rig as well when you do this. I use the built in plugins that my DAW came with. I think one of the popular apps for loading IRs thats free is KeFIR (like the dairy product ).


----------



## 7stringDemon

MetalBuddah said:


> Hell, you don't even need a poweramp, you can just go straight to FOH. For practicing, I go through an active monitor and live I just go direct in to FOH for simplistic setup and consistent tone


 
Excuse my ignorance, but what is FOH? I've never heard that term before.

I assume it just means the clubs sound systems and PA's?


----------



## MetalBuddah

7stringDemon said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is FOH? I've never heard that term before.
> 
> I assume it just means the clubs sound systems and PA's?



Yup! Just means front of house (so the club's sound system)


----------



## 7stringDemon

MetalBuddah said:


> Yup! Just means front of house (so the club's sound system)


 
Awesome, thanks dude!

I'd rather play through my cab though. I fucking love my cab 

So what's an affordable Poweramp? I don't care if it's tube or solid state. All of the tone will come from the POD HD Pro.


----------



## meambobbo

if you're running some relatively simple tones, you could do a dual output with cab/mic sims in Channel A and "no cab" in Channel B, while using Studio/Direct output mode. Then either put an FX loop at the end of channel B before the mixer and use the FX send to get your "no cab" tone to your power amp and cab, mic that, and mix it with the Channel A output out the Pod normal outputs.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Not a bad idea dude!!! Thanks!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Maybe selecting USB as input on I/O page will work!


----------



## Rocabilly

Prophecy EP | Prophecy

Entire EP's guitar/bass recorded with HD Pro!


----------



## polarbeast666

Rocabilly said:


> Prophecy EP | Prophecy
> 
> Entire EP's guitar/bass recorded with HD Pro!


sounds awesome!


----------



## fps

Dumb question. How do you turn the cab off? Had mine for months but had no need to do it so far. It still needs tweaking but going into FoH this thing sounds sick.


----------



## Shask

fps said:


> Dumb question. How do you turn the cab off? Had mine for months but had no need to do it so far. It still needs tweaking but going into FoH this thing sounds sick.


Under the cab selection pick "no cab", which is the very last option...


----------



## RickyCigs

Shask said:


> Under the cab selection pick "no cab", which is the very last option...



Actually it's the first option  it's all the way counter clockwise on the knob.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

Bought another HD500. Here's 2 recording attempts. Obvious Meshuggah Rip-Off, lol.

Colossus by cityofghosts on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

BTW...On the Colossus track, I used RickyCigs ENGL and Bogner patches. They sound great!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

itsallinmyh3ad said:


> Bought another HD500. Here's 2 recording attempts. Obvious Meshuggah Rip-Off, lol.
> 
> Colossus by cityofghosts on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> BTW...On the Colossus track, I used RickyCigs ENGL and Bogner patches. They sound great!



another H500?

*another*?


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> another H500?
> 
> *another*?



Had two before and sold them.


----------



## kamello

hey guys anybody had issues regarding the new Firmware? 


I just downloaded it to my 400 and Im having problems with the new amps, whenever I use one of them, the POD switches automatically to one the older models


----------



## RickyCigs

itsallinmyh3ad said:


> Bought another HD500. Here's 2 recording attempts. Obvious Meshuggah Rip-Off, lol.
> 
> Colossus by cityofghosts on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> BTW...On the Colossus track, I used RickyCigs ENGL and Bogner patches. They sound great!



Nice! I'm glad someone else is making use of them  Glad you like them!


----------



## Shask

RickyCigs said:


> Actually it's the first option  it's all the way counter clockwise on the knob.



Ahhhh. I was thinking about how it is the last (bottom) option on the drop down menu in HDEdit....


----------



## axxessdenied

anyone use the pod hd pro to record an acoustic with? looking to do some acoustic pieces with my semi-acoustic yamaha. Any recommendations on how to set up the patch would be fantastic


----------



## RickyCigs

axxessdenied said:


> anyone use the pod hd pro to record an acoustic with? looking to do some acoustic pieces with my semi-acoustic yamaha. Any recommendations on how to set up the patch would be fantastic



Mic the guitar into the vintage pre would be my suggestion


----------



## MF_Kitten

kamello said:


> hey guys anybody had issues regarding the new Firmware?
> 
> 
> I just downloaded it to my 400 and Im having problems with the new amps, whenever I use one of them, the POD switches automatically to one the older models



Pretty sure you have to reset your pod before being able to use the new firmware. Go to the line 6 support forum and check it out there. There were several things that had to be done before upgrading apparently.


----------



## Zei

Hey guys, got another question! Finally got all my playing tones set-up, but when I export from Cubase they're VERY compressed and VERY fuzzy (from the high-gain, I imagine). Do I have to make two of all my patches (one with high-gain for playing, one with low for recording) if I want to record with the same/similar tone I use to play or is there another way?


----------



## CDT_R053

Zei said:


> Hey guys, got another question! Finally got all my playing tones set-up, but when I export from Cubase they're VERY compressed and VERY fuzzy (from the high-gain, I imagine). Do I have to make two of all my patches (one with high-gain for playing, one with low for recording) if I want to record with the same/similar tone I use to play or is there another way?



Go into your settings and make sure it's set to Studio/direct and not power amp or whatever.


----------



## CDT_R053

MetalBuddah said:


> Been working on a tone with the Uberschall, Chimp Spanner video helped tons.
> 
> Manchester by Shodub on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Btw, that Meshuggah patch sounds freaking tasty



Could you upload this tone? It's fucking awesome.


----------



## axxessdenied

any recommendations on getting a good opeth tone (deliverance album)? I modified one of my patches and had something good going but I forgot to copy and save it and totally forget what I was using now


----------



## osmosis2259

axxessdenied said:


> any recommendations on getting a good opeth tone (deliverance album)? I modified one of my patches and had something good going but I forgot to copy and save it and totally forget what I was using now



Check out Meambobbo's patches. There is a patch for the Deliverance album. He is a frequent poster here too and has helped out a lot of people. I always refer to this tone guide. 

MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Demo


----------



## meambobbo

Give me two days and I will have close to an entire setlist of tones posted


----------



## meambobbo

Those patches on the site are old. New ones are much improved


----------



## axxessdenied

meambobbo said:


> Those patches on the site are old. New ones are much improved



Ooh, nice!!! Looking forward to it!!


----------



## PodHdBean

WHY would u ever use reaper on a mac?


Mind Flayer said:


> I currently record using Reaper on a macbook air, using an apogee one as my interface. I have Guitar Rig 2. I have read and heard great things about the line 6 HD 500, but I am wondering if it is going to be all that much better than Guitar Rig. If i were starting from scratch, I'd get the HD 500, but I'm just not sure if it is worth the investment given what I already have.
> 
> I play metal, blues, and funk. I also don't really play gigs, so that negates one of the big advantages of the HD 500.


----------



## meambobbo

yeah, last time i posted the two comments i got most often were that they were too thin or too fizzy. about the same time mattmguitar put up his youtube vid of the pod hd eq effects, which enlightened me as to how to effectively use the mid-focus eq. ()

So that was exactly what I needed - I could trim some fizz and make my patches even brighter without them being too harsh, but I could also thicken up the bass without them getting boomy. I could use my favorite mic - the SM57 on axis without worrying about harsh fizzyness.

Then L6 released the Cab DEP's. It took me a while to realize how to use them effectively, and they opened me back up to using cabs other than the Hiway.

I was also a bit mired down completing some tone requests - did a bunch of classic rock presets. Not sure how YOU GUYS will feel about them, but after hearing about 6 ppl try to dial in $ for nothin on their Axe-FX II's; I feel like my tone smokes theirs. So I'm happy about that although it did take me out the high gain game a while.

I also went all tripped out and made some "8-bit" patches, and I finally got a bass so I made a couple bass patches.

I also figured out some good tweaks for the EVH, Vai, and Satch patches that basically completely overhauled them.


----------



## Razzy

PodHdBean said:


> WHY would u ever use reaper on a mac?



I use Reaper on a Mac, so I'll go ahead and field this question.

I imagine he uses it for the same reason I use it. Because he likes it.


----------



## PodHdBean

Well why do "you" use it over pro tools ?
not trying to be a a-hole or anything im just curious because ive had reaper before and i can never get a good mix out of it.im guessing im exporting it wrong because it always sounds great in the program but horrible when i mix down.


Razzy said:


> I use Reaper on a Mac, so I'll go ahead and field this question.
> 
> I imagine he uses it for the same reason I use it. Because he likes it.


----------



## axxessdenied

PodHdBean said:


> Well why do "you" use it over pro tools ?
> not trying to be a a-hole or anything im just curious because ive had reaper before and i can never get a good mix out of it.im guessing im exporting it wrong because it always sounds great in the program but horrible when i mix down.



Pretty sure one of the apps is a lot more affordable than the other


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

meambobbo said:


> yeah, last time i posted the two comments i got most often were that they were too thin or too fizzy. about the same time mattmguitar put up his youtube vid of the pod hd eq effects, which enlightened me as to how to effectively use the mid-focus eq. ()
> 
> So that was exactly what I needed - I could trim some fizz and make my patches even brighter without them being too harsh, but I could also thicken up the bass without them getting boomy. I could use my favorite mic - the SM57 on axis without worrying about harsh fizzyness.
> 
> Then L6 released the Cab DEP's. It took me a while to realize how to use them effectively, and they opened me back up to using cabs other than the Hiway.
> 
> I was also a bit mired down completing some tone requests - did a bunch of classic rock presets. Not sure how YOU GUYS will feel about them, but after hearing about 6 ppl try to dial in $ for nothin on their Axe-FX II's; I feel like my tone smokes theirs. So I'm happy about that although it did take me out the high gain game a while.
> 
> I also went all tripped out and made some "8-bit" patches, and I finally got a bass so I made a couple bass patches.
> 
> I also figured out some good tweaks for the EVH, Vai, and Satch patches that basically completely overhauled them.




I saw only now this video and WOW! Now I know how the fuck works the parametric Eq! Thanks!!! Even if your HD presets are "old" I loved them.


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> yeah, last time i posted the two comments i got most often were that they were too thin or too fizzy. about the same time mattmguitar put up his youtube vid of the pod hd eq effects, which enlightened me as to how to effectively use the mid-focus eq. ()
> 
> So that was exactly what I needed - I could trim some fizz and make my patches even brighter without them being too harsh, but I could also thicken up the bass without them getting boomy. I could use my favorite mic - the SM57 on axis without worrying about harsh fizzyness.
> 
> Then L6 released the Cab DEP's. It took me a while to realize how to use them effectively, and they opened me back up to using cabs other than the Hiway.
> 
> I was also a bit mired down completing some tone requests - did a bunch of classic rock presets. Not sure how YOU GUYS will feel about them, but after hearing about 6 ppl try to dial in $ for nothin on their Axe-FX II's; I feel like my tone smokes theirs. So I'm happy about that although it did take me out the high gain game a while.
> 
> I also went all tripped out and made some "8-bit" patches, and I finally got a bass so I made a couple bass patches.
> 
> I also figured out some good tweaks for the EVH, Vai, and Satch patches that basically completely overhauled them.






I hope you'll be posting the 8-bit patches too


----------



## meambobbo

ok, here's a pretty good collection - I don't have them all up as a setlist yet, but the zip file has my latest patches I think are worthy of release. I didn't set up a page or anything, but I'll eventually replace my tone Demo page with these. If anyone wants to help record clips, that'd be awesome. Index of /podhd/toneDemo/patches 8-bit patches are included  The folders have my old patches - all the new ones are directly in that folder, and have the Genre as the first two characters of the patch name... Ex. MM_Msh-Chs_0801 is the 08/01/12 version of the Modern Metal Meshuggah Chaosphere patch. Make sense?


----------



## axxessdenied

meambobbo said:


> ok, here's a pretty good collection - I don't have them all up as a setlist yet, but the zip file has my latest patches I think are worthy of release. I didn't set up a page or anything, but I'll eventually replace my tone Demo page with these. If anyone wants to help record clips, that'd be awesome. Index of /podhd/toneDemo/patches 8-bit patches are included  The folders have my old patches - all the new ones are directly in that folder, and have the Genre as the first two characters of the patch name... Ex. MM_Msh-Chs_0801 is the 08/01/12 version of the Modern Metal Meshuggah Chaosphere patch. Make sense?



loaded and saved them all to my pod hd


----------



## Thrashman

meambobbo said:


> ok, here's a pretty good collection - I don't have them all up as a setlist yet, but the zip file has my latest patches I think are worthy of release. I didn't set up a page or anything, but I'll eventually replace my tone Demo page with these. If anyone wants to help record clips, that'd be awesome. Index of /podhd/toneDemo/patches 8-bit patches are included  The folders have my old patches - all the new ones are directly in that folder, and have the Genre as the first two characters of the patch name... Ex. MM_Msh-Chs_0801 is the 08/01/12 version of the Modern Metal Meshuggah Chaosphere patch. Make sense?



Sweet, I'll make sure to try theese out later today. Maybe I could help record some clips aswell if you'd like!


----------



## meambobbo

criticism and clips are appreciated - my main computer is still down so I can't record anything for another couple of weeks. I know a lot of yall can play better than me, and I'd rather post clips of good playing than myself noodling around. i will give authors credit of course. just don't alter the patches first, so that others can expect relatively the same tone from the patch.

let me know if you have questions about what the hell my naming conventions are supposed to mean.


----------



## Rocabilly

27inaday by Rowan Cat Bradbury-Eason on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

As per, all guitars/bass are Pod

Cloudkicker ripoff stuff!


----------



## xCaptainx

I've been tweaking my live patches recently and one of our songs called for a low gain, low fi dirty 'cleanish' song with a hint of breakup. 

Was trying to figure out how to do it without changing patches as my DSP limit was being reached so I couldnt do two amps. Finally figured it out - assigning parameters to the expression pedal! 

Figured out you can assign multiple paramaters from any of your effects to be controlled from your EXP1 or EXP 2. So siked. 

I've set my expression pedal now for my maint one to be when the pedal is 'up' and when it's down it does the following; tube screamer gain increases from 5% to 15%, volume goes from 80% to 100%, amp gain goes from 15% to 1%, amp volume goes from 85% to 90%, and a digital delay w/mod mix goes from 0% to 50%. 

This way I can have a clean amp when the pedal is up, and when the pedal is down my gain goes way down, but the volume is the same and the delay pedal that is always 'on' is now coming through the mix. 

Going to tidy up my live patch but I'm now able to have a huge chunky rhythm, a nice smooth lead, a saturated delay layer, and a 'low fi' layer all operated from the same patch (I have about 3 seperate delay pedals + additional compression and reverb all sitting all over the place, haha) 

I'll tidy the patch up and post it up if anyone is keen on checking it out. I generally run a really low saturated high gain tone (gain on engl is at 13%) so the difference between the low fi and my 'high gain' is really subtle, except at loud/gigging volumes.


----------



## DMONSTER

Rocabilly said:


> 27inaday by Rowan Cat Bradbury-Eason on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> As per, all guitars/bass are Pod
> 
> Cloudkicker ripoff stuff!



Damn, that was amazing man, i really dug that! What amps you using?


----------



## RickyCigs

xCaptainx said:


> I've been tweaking my live patches recently and one of our songs called for a low gain, low fi dirty 'cleanish' song with a hint of breakup.
> 
> Was trying to figure out how to do it without changing patches as my DSP limit was being reached so I couldnt do two amps. Finally figured it out - assigning parameters to the expression pedal!
> 
> Figured out you can assign multiple paramaters from any of your effects to be controlled from your EXP1 or EXP 2. So siked.
> 
> I've set my expression pedal now for my maint one to be when the pedal is 'up' and when it's down it does the following; tube screamer gain increases from 5% to 15%, volume goes from 80% to 100%, amp gain goes from 15% to 1%, amp volume goes from 85% to 90%, and a digital delay w/mod mix goes from 0% to 50%.
> 
> This way I can have a clean amp when the pedal is up, and when the pedal is down my gain goes way down, but the volume is the same and the delay pedal that is always 'on' is now coming through the mix.
> 
> Going to tidy up my live patch but I'm now able to have a huge chunky rhythm, a nice smooth lead, a saturated delay layer, and a 'low fi' layer all operated from the same patch (I have about 3 seperate delay pedals + additional compression and reverb all sitting all over the place, haha)
> 
> I'll tidy the patch up and post it up if anyone is keen on checking it out. I generally run a really low saturated high gain tone (gain on engl is at 13%) so the difference between the low fi and my 'high gain' is really subtle, except at loud/gigging volumes.




That's a very clever use of the expression pedal! I always use it for my channel volume to keep from needing a volume pedal in the chain, but that's impressive! 

Also, that's a crazy low gain setting. Even with the screamer at 15% you guys album tone is really nice though so I trust that it sounds good lol


----------



## MikeH

So I'm buying an HD Pro. I'm also buying a rack case, but undecided as to whether I need a 2, 3, or 4-space case. I know the POD itself is 2 spaces, but is there anything that I would even need to fill those extra spaces at a later point? I feel like it pretty much does everything I need it to do in a live situation, so what would I even somewhat need later on?


----------



## xCaptainx

line 6 G90 perhaps? or a tray for you to hold a pedalboard in? (I have the HD500 on a pedaltrain 2 and the L3M powered monitor, but our other guitarist has a 4U with an axe FX ultra, his ground control pro and cables fit in the 2U space above his Axe fx!)


----------



## MikeH

The only pedal I'll be using is the FBV2, which will fit in the front zipper of the case. I might get the 3-space for a future wireless rig.


----------



## AndreasD

Rocabilly said:


> 27inaday by Rowan Cat Bradbury-Eason on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> As per, all guitars/bass are Pod
> 
> Cloudkicker ripoff stuff!



That actually sounds really good. Great job


----------



## xCaptainx

Line 6 featured my review of the L3T/L3M on their facebook page


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

Working on a patch to emulate Adam Jones's sound. My guitar is way bright, but I'm on my way!

Vicarious Test by cityofghosts on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## SchfiftyWanSchfifty

Dino Cazares recently posted a picture on twitter of his live rack. Pod HD, Matrix poweramp and g90 wireless. I'm curious as to how people run 800w/1000w+ poweramps through ONE cabinet when multiple 4x12s can't even handle the the wattage?


----------



## meambobbo

Hey man that patch sounds great. I listened to tool play it as well and it's hard to tell in a full mix but to me the thing that stands out about the recto and diezel tone to me is that both have this sharp buzzy distortion to them. They also have a similar sponginess in the low end and warm mods to them. So from a distortion standpoint I would probably use a recto and a fireball amp models and I'd probably pre eq them both with a mid peak around 450-700 hz. That should thicken them up but not enough to lose their bite. I might raise their master dep to get more compression and a crunchier rather than djent tone - use medium distortion on the preamp. 

I'd use either the greenbacks, über or treadplate cabs and tone them with the cab dep's. Id go more for clarity of tone than the eq you want. I would definitely use the 57 on axis mic. I think it's necessary to get the right crispness to the tone. Use a mid focus eq to roll off excessive high end.

Still curious to see what the soldano and doom models are like


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

meambobbo said:


> Hey man that patch sounds great. I listened to tool play it as well and it's hard to tell in a full mix but to me the thing that stands out about the recto and diezel tone to me is that both have this sharp buzzy distortion to them. They also have a similar sponginess in the low end and warm mods to them. So from a distortion standpoint I would probably use a recto and a fireball amp models and I'd probably pre eq them both with a mid peak around 450-700 hz. That should thicken them up but not enough to lose their bite. I might raise their master dep to get more compression and a crunchier rather than djent tone - use medium distortion on the preamp.
> 
> I'd use either the greenbacks, über or treadplate cabs and tone them with the cab dep's. Id go more for clarity of tone than the eq you want. I would definitely use the 57 on axis mic. I think it's necessary to get the right crispness to the tone. Use a mid focus eq to roll off excessive high end.
> 
> Still curious to see what the soldano and doom models are like



Thanks for the suggestions. I'm gonna keep messing with the patch tomorrow. I'm trying to get close enough, and I started using the Recto/JCM800 but I just cannot seem to get so much clarity from them as I'd like. I'll start from scratch tomorrow and I'll update as soon as possible.

BTW...I downloaded your patches and they sound amazing. Awesome work.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

SchfiftyWanSchfifty said:


> Dino Cazares recently posted a picture on twitter of his live rack. Pod HD, Matrix poweramp and g90 wireless. I'm curious as to how people run 800w/1000w+ poweramps through ONE cabinet when multiple 4x12s can't even handle the the wattage?



Dont crank it loudly? 

Or he migh have a high-powered cab. Highest rated guitar speaker Ive seen is the EVM12 Black Label which handles 300w alone. Put them in a 4x12 and youll have a cab that can handle 1200w.


----------



## SchfiftyWanSchfifty

IIRC he uses mesa cabs or marshall with v30s. I've seen people do it numerous times with smaller cabs that weren't EV loaded.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

Good timing on the adam jones patch.. I just asked meambobbo to make one up for me... In theory its so easy, but its just so hard to get to really sound authentic... I made one up using the treadplate and fireball but i only got it to sound about 60% there... I wish line 6 would put out a diezel amp model already...


----------



## DMONSTER

Alright so heres something i put together in about an hour, total meshuggah rip off stuff as usual but i think i got a really good tone going for that kind of stuff, what do you guys think? 

Classy meshuggin by Dan Schmid on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

And for some reason, i cant help but throw in those slow chugging parts in alot of stuff, yet i usually am not exactly HUGE on breakdowns, but cant help but throw them in alot of times


----------



## DMONSTER

itsallinmyh3ad said:


> Working on a patch to emulate Adam Jones's sound. My guitar is way bright, but I'm on my way!
> 
> Vicarious Test by cityofghosts on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



:O OH MY GOD that sounds absolutely killer man, wow  that would be awesome if you could post that patch because ive been trying to get a good "tool-esque" patch dialed in but i find its hard to get the perfect balance of his "buzzy" distortion while keeping a good amount of clarity intact with it


----------



## book_of_lies777

SchfiftyWanSchfifty said:


> Dino Cazares recently posted a picture on twitter of his live rack. Pod HD, Matrix poweramp and g90 wireless. I'm curious as to how people run 800w/1000w+ poweramps through ONE cabinet when multiple 4x12s can't even handle the the wattage?





it's all about CLEAN headroom.


----------



## MikeH

Hai guise.


----------



## Alekke

Live from this tuesday. 
HD Pro direct to PA with "koloss" patch from earlier 
(https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20002604/E-N-D- S2.hre)



Poor quality but maybe you can get the picture, especially from the breakdown in the middle.


----------



## Thrashman

Started messing around with meambobbo's new patches.. I'm particularily fond of the 8-bit patches for electronic music


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Those patches are amazing!! After I heard the Misha Rhythm (old) my rhythm patch totally changed and now it sounds incredible!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

DMONSTER said:


> Alright so heres something i put together in about an hour, total meshuggah rip off stuff as usual but i think i got a really good tone going for that kind of stuff, what do you guys think?
> 
> Classy meshuggin by Dan Schmid on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> And for some reason, i cant help but throw in those slow chugging parts in alot of stuff, yet i usually am not exactly HUGE on breakdowns, but cant help but throw them in alot of times



Is that a keyboard or a plugin i hear at 0:25?

I really like teh sound, what is it?


----------



## Thrashman

I read something about the reverb/delay trail/spillover not working unless having the same reverb/delays on the patch you're changing to.. This correct? Seems stupid to me personally, haha. Anyone know why, if that's the case?


----------



## DMONSTER

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Is that a keyboard or a plugin i hear at 0:25?
> 
> I really like teh sound, what is it?



Its a plugin called Darkness Theory, its a really awesome freeware synth with a ton of stuff you can tweak with highly reccommend it 

Link:DSK Darkness Theory 3 &#8211; Free VST plugins : DSK Music


----------



## SchfiftyWanSchfifty

book_of_lies777 said:


> it's all about CLEAN headroom.



I know that much.. but I've always thought mismatching wattages was a no-no in any situation.


----------



## Thrashman

^ It's mismatching Ohms that's a no-no - wattages don't matter.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Actually you can mismatch ohms too


----------



## Thrashman

Sure it's possible, but that's more often than not referred to as a no-no for safety reasons.


I got inspired by meambobbo's 8-bit patches that he put up on his site and made some electronic music, using only my guitar and the POD HD. 
- And some drums, of course.

There's no bass or synth's in this clip - only drums and guitar+pod
Is there anyhting this POD HD can't do? 

My name is Chrillex (POD HD dubstep/electronica) by Chris Larsen 1 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## PodHdBean

ive been looking for something like this for a long time! thanks!!


DMONSTER said:


> Its a plugin called Darkness Theory, its a really awesome freeware synth with a ton of stuff you can tweak with highly reccommend it
> 
> Link:DSK Darkness Theory 3  Free VST plugins : DSK Music


----------



## PodHdBean

upload the patch for those swells!
they sound epppicc


Thrashman said:


> Sure it's possible, but that's more often than not referred to as a no-no for safety reasons.
> 
> 
> I got inspired by meambobbo's 8-bit patches that he put up on his site and made some electronic music, using only my guitar and the POD HD.
> - And some drums, of course.
> 
> There's no bass or synth's in this clip - only drums and guitar+pod
> Is there anyhting this POD HD can't do?
> 
> My name is Chrillex (POD HD dubstep/electronica) by Chris Larsen 1 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## PodHdBean

Very" The Discoveryish "


Rocabilly said:


> 27inaday by Rowan Cat Bradbury-Eason on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> As per, all guitars/bass are Pod
> 
> Cloudkicker ripoff stuff!


----------



## polarbeast666

anyone have a patch for a awesome delay lead? My prog/djent band is gonna record backing tracks and I cant seem to find the right tone..


----------



## Thrashman

PodHdBean said:


> upload the patch for those swells!
> they sound epppicc



Here it is!

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1242892/Growly Bass.hbe


----------



## MikeH

So I can't get any balls behind any of my tones without them sounding terribly hissy and fizzy. It literally sounds like I'm playing through my 10w practice amp. WAT DO?!


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

Here's a little demo my friend and I started to work on yesterday, 100% POD HD Pro with very minimal post processing on the guitars. The drums def need some work but overall I'm pretty happy with the guitar tones and hopefully it will tempt someone to buy an HD! 

(Teaser) Random song Aug11th by WorstCaseOntario on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

Also, has anyone had the chance to compare Sony MDR-XD200 headphones to Sennheiser 280 PRO for plugging directly into the front of their POD HD xxx?

Worth the purchase?


----------



## Thrashman

I'd choose the ones with the flatter response. You could google for test results!


----------



## PodHdBean

lol what do u have the output set to? studio?


MikeH said:


> So I can't get any balls behind any of my tones without them sounding terribly hissy and fizzy. It literally sounds like I'm playing through my 10w practice amp. WAT DO?!


----------



## axxessdenied

MikeH said:


> So I can't get any balls behind any of my tones without them sounding terribly hissy and fizzy. It literally sounds like I'm playing through my 10w practice amp. WAT DO?!



Some more info might help? Are you recording on a PC/Mac or running it to a cabinet or through a self-powered pa speaker?


----------



## MikeH

Running it DI into a PA system, but it also sounds the same way ran through my monitors.

My setup goes something like Hard Gate> Screamer> Hard Gate> F-Ball> V-30> 57 off> Parametric EQ> Studio EQ. And I've heard enough clips to know that this is more than capable of hanging in the same range as the Axe-FX Standard (which I just sold), so it's all just user error. And i have no idea what to do.


----------



## getaway_fromme

MikeH said:


> So I can't get any balls behind any of my tones without them sounding terribly hissy and fizzy. It literally sounds like I'm playing through my 10w practice amp. WAT DO?!



Turn on a cab sim?


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

TaylorMacPhail said:


> Here's a little demo my friend and I started to work on yesterday, 100% POD HD Pro with very minimal post processing on the guitars. The drums def need some work but overall I'm pretty happy with the guitar tones and hopefully it will tempt someone to buy an HD!
> 
> (Teaser) Random song Aug11th by WorstCaseOntario on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



*Updated*


----------



## MikeH

getaway_fromme said:


> Turn on a cab sim?



I do have one on. It still sounds fizzy either way. I haven't had the chance to put it in Pod Edit, nor download any patches, so I'll try that and see how it changes things.


----------



## Purelojik

MikeH said:


> I do have one on. It still sounds fizzy either way. I haven't had the chance to put it in Pod Edit, nor download any patches, so I'll try that and see how it changes things.



are you sure your running studio direct mode?


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

MikeH said:


> I do have one on. It still sounds fizzy either way. I haven't had the chance to put it in Pod Edit, nor download any patches, so I'll try that and see how it changes things.



I found turning down my gain a lot (both treadplates are at around 3.5, let the tube screamer do its work), setting master to around 15% (power amp master in the deep editing menu), hum to 0%, Bias (and excursion) to 0%, and of course, lowering the treble. Those steps should make a noticeable difference.

Edit: I personally have not been able to make the F-Ball NOT sound fizzy and to be honest, as soon as I switched to the Treadplate (rectifier) I instantly noticed it was more organic and definitely less thin and fizzy. But that's just my experience, I'm sure if you keep working on the F Ball you'll find a good tone; good luck.


----------



## xCaptainx

MikeH said:


> Running it DI into a PA system, but it also sounds the same way ran through my monitors.
> 
> My setup goes something like Hard Gate> Screamer> Hard Gate> F-Ball> V-30> 57 off> Parametric EQ> Studio EQ. And I've heard enough clips to know that this is more than capable of hanging in the same range as the Axe-FX Standard (which I just sold), so it's all just user error. And i have no idea what to do.



turn the F-Ball gain way down. I have mine at 13% and the screamer drive at 5%. It's more than enough. 

sag to 10%, master cranked, and deep cab editing set to 75% or so for both. It's a mid gain/low saturated chug with plenty of low end.


----------



## MikeH

Screamer is at 0%, gain is at 20%. Still ridiculously fizzy. I'm not sure if I'm running studio direct or not. How do I tell?


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

xCaptainx said:


> turn the F-Ball gain way down. I have mine at 13% and the screamer drive at 5%. It's more than enough.
> 
> sag to 10%, master cranked, and deep cab editing set to 75% or so for both. It's a mid gain/low saturated chug with plenty of low end.



That sounds good too! There are so many options in the deep editing, it's crazy.


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

Something I did up in a matter of minutes, nothing special.

I don't really know what to say lol by WorstCaseOntario on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## PodHdBean

it sounds like your in the wrong out put mode 
this section tells you how to change it i think lol 
MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Guide - Hookup



MikeH said:


> Screamer is at 0%, gain is at 20%. Still ridiculously fizzy. I'm not sure if I'm running studio direct or not. How do I tell?


----------



## PodHdBean

hold down the view button it should be on 4/6 page
studio/direct is where u wanna set it if your using monitors


MikeH said:


> Screamer is at 0%, gain is at 20%. Still ridiculously fizzy. I'm not sure if I'm running studio direct or not. How do I tell?


----------



## davemeistro

Didn't feel like making a new thread or anything, but here's a quick rough demo I made with just my HD 500 and some Superior Drummer of course haha.

Light this Stormchaser by Davemeistro on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

davemeistro said:


> Didn't feel like making a new thread or anything, but here's a quick rough demo I made with just my HD 500 and some Superior Drummer of course haha.
> 
> Light this Stormchaser by Davemeistro on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Sounds good man, and I love how your BPM is literally over 9000! rofl


----------



## DMONSTER

Just downloaded MeAmBobbo's patches...... 

No Meshuggah Riffs?????!! by Dan Schmid on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Great job with those man, at first when I played with them i was like ehhhh

Then when i played with them in a mix and double tracked them I was stoked


----------



## fps

Started a new patch based on two Bogner Ubers in sync, liking it, not as processed, though I'm worried it might sound boxy in the mix. Will find out Wednesday!

Anyone else try and keep all their patches on the same cabs and mics so they at least sound a bit similar live?


----------



## meambobbo

DMONSTER said:


> Just downloaded MeAmBobbo's patches......
> 
> No Meshuggah Riffs?????!! by Dan Schmid on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Great job with those man, at first when I played with them i was like ehhhh
> 
> Then when i played with them in a mix and double tracked them I was stoked



Yes, I had received a number of complaints that they weren't teh brootz in the low-end, and i actually went back and made them super thick, but then when I started A/B'ing them to actual recordings, I couldn't find a single mix where the guitars actually had that much bass. So I ended up maybe making them a little more bottom heavy, but I'm sure many people are still like, "Where is my chug?!"


----------



## davemeistro

TaylorMacPhail said:


> Sounds good man, and I love how your BPM is literally over 9000! rofl



Hahaha thanks man, its good to know that someone appreciates the little things


----------



## DMONSTER

meambobbo said:


> Yes, I had received a number of complaints that they weren't teh brootz in the low-end, and i actually went back and made them super thick, but then when I started A/B'ing them to actual recordings, I couldn't find a single mix where the guitars actually had that much bass. So I ended up maybe making them a little more bottom heavy, but I'm sure many people are still like, "Where is my chug?!"



Yeah man, im going to try running them through some separate IR's in my DAW when i get the chance to later, have you tried doing that with any of these yet? Just curious on if with different IR's if theyd sound better for example with some Redwirez Mesa impulses


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

This is what I love about the Pod. Loads of effects I would normally never ever think of buying/using.


----------



## PodHdBean

harmonizer?lol nice 


Stealthdjentstic said:


> This is what I love about the Pod. Loads of effects I would normally never ever think of buying/using.


----------



## meambobbo

DMONSTER said:


> Yeah man, im going to try running them through some separate IR's in my DAW when i get the chance to later, have you tried doing that with any of these yet? Just curious on if with different IR's if theyd sound better for example with some Redwirez Mesa impulses



I messed with the RedWirez a bit and yeah they sound great - a bit more clarity in the high end for sure, and many more options for mic placement/angle. But for me I wanted authentic-sounding tones of a wide variety of artists and the ability to switch at the tap of a footswitch. and I wanted others to share my experience without having to purchase additional gear. The onboard cabs certainly weren't doing it for me on their own at first, but with the Cab DEP's and using dual cabs to get a great response across the frequency spectrum, to be honest, I think I PREFER the HD onboard cabs. That being said, I haven't spent nearly as much time tweaking tones using RedWirez or trying to use two RedWirez IR's at once.

So my only advice is to be careful with my patches trying to use external IR's. A lot of the EQ'ing is baked into the cabs I'm using. I'd just mute channel B then tweak the amp EQ's on Channel A until it's in the ballpark. You may need to mess with the EQ effects as well.

Generally I found I didn't need to use as much EQ effects (behind the amp) when using the RedWirez. I also found I prefered the 1"-2" IR's better than the really close or farther away ones. And I can't remember exactly but the on axis, cap edge or similar were my prefered position. The off axis also sounds good - better than the hd's onboard off axis sim.

regardless of which IR's you use, you're probably going to want to use the Mid-Focus EQ (or a low pass in your DAW) to trim a bit of the fizzy high end. But of course that depends on which IR you use. I tend to be a 57 on axis bring on the brightness type of guy


----------



## meambobbo

some general advice about the F-Ball and Treadplate amps...

the F-Ball can get pretty gritty in the high end if you do not attenuate highs before the amp. A Screamer actually attenuates some highs if you don't boost the "treble" param. Esp if you use "auto" impedance - if it's the first in the chain, then you get 230K impedance.

I've found if I want to use the F-Ball with nothing in front, I use 230 K impedance to keep it from getting too harsh and gritty. My PREFERENCE, however, is to use 1M or 3.5M and use a Mid-Focus EQ to roll-off the highs with precise control. I'll set LP freq to 100% and Q to 25% and slowly move the freq down until the tone isn't harsh or gritty for mid-neck leads but is still crunchy as F.

The Treadplate is boomy as F, especially with the XXL cab. A Screamer or EQ in front can help tame that, but if that's not the tone you want, I like to use a Parametric EQ with freq around 15% and cut until the boominess doesn't dominate your tone.


----------



## Shask

meambobbo said:


> Yes, I had received a number of complaints that they weren't teh brootz in the low-end, and i actually went back and made them super thick, but then when I started A/B'ing them to actual recordings, I couldn't find a single mix where the guitars actually had that much bass. So I ended up maybe making them a little more bottom heavy, but I'm sure many people are still like, "Where is my chug?!"


I like my sounds to have WAY more bass than your original presets, but I tend to like overly-bassy sounds  I will check out the new ones once the setlist is updated...


----------



## PodHdBean

is it just me or do all the hi gain amps even some mid gain amps sound bad and muddy unless u put the screamer in front?
my pickups cant be this bad =/


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

How are you running things? Through a poweramp its pretty much plug and play. My v300 takes some tweaking but using my buddies mesa I juat used the recto and it nailed it.


----------



## meambobbo

The uber is particularly muddy for me. I find the treadplate is a bit boomy but not muddy. But I do use bright pickups (Steve's special).

I prefer to use pre-eq rather than a screamer - more transparent and controlled alteration of the tone.


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

Another showcase of the POD HD Pro and its feature I guess, bass is just a patch my guitar is running through, sounds pretty realistic. Synth sound at end is (stock) patch 6D in the "FX Heavy" setlist.

Random 3 weird riffs aug.13th by WorstCaseOntario on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Definitely not meant to be one song haha


----------



## meambobbo

As for the bass in my patches, volume level really matters as to the perception of bass balanced against other frequencies. To get thick bass at lower volumes you have to put lots of it in there. And the lower the frequency the higher the spl you need. At higher volumes everything is more even regarding actual spl and perception of volume. But also at higher volumes bass nodes and other room imperfections for acoustics hurt the frequency balance

I'm not saying I'm "correct" (whatever that means) about the amount of bass in my patches. I need to do more research on different monitors and different volumes and different rooms. I just want ppl to consider that when they judge the bass levels.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Guide - Wishlist Truth is inside here!


----------



## PodHdBean

meambobbo said:


> As for the bass in my patches, volume level really matters as to the perception of bass balanced against other frequencies. To get thick bass at lower volumes you have to put lots of it in there. And the lower the frequency the higher the spl you need. At higher volumes everything is more even regarding actual spl and perception of volume. But also at higher volumes bass nodes and other room imperfections for acoustics hurt the frequency balance
> 
> I'm not saying I'm "correct" (whatever that means) about the amount of bass in my patches. I need to do more research on different monitors and different volumes and different rooms. I just want ppl to consider that when they judge the bass levels.


----------



## Sepultorture

after reading meambobbo's wishlist, i def have to agrre 100% (pun intended) that they change their parameters to hz and db, that percentage shit is lame and makes no sense.

para eq, tell me freq its at so i know what i'm boost or cutting


----------



## meambobbo

to those of you who don't know, I did do some analysis of what % translates to what frequencies in my guide. A very helpful reference for the Parametric and Mid-Focus EQ's.


----------



## fps

Through headphones my patch sounds a bit over-compressed and a little fuzzy. Through my monitors it sounds mighty. Just pointing out that depending what you're using it for you'll probably want different patches for live or recording, to those wondering why their patches sound bad in a particular setting.


----------



## axxessdenied

meambobbo said:


> to those of you who don't know, I did do some analysis of what % translates to what frequencies in my guide. A very helpful reference for the Parametric and Mid-Focus EQ's.



I used your older opeth patch as a basis for my tone on a cover of deliverance I'm practicing / working on. I'm pretty sure I reduced the gain quite a bit and played around with some other stuff.

opeth - deliverance (wip) by axxessdenied on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free check it out and lemme know what you guys think of the tone so far. Still working on the drum programming, they are a tiny bit off in some spots but I'm new to all of this and this song is a bit intense for a first song to work on


----------



## meambobbo

Dude that is so epic that you did the entire song like that. I really enjoyed that. 

Tone wise, I think maybe there needs to be a bit more punch and warmth in the tone but it's hard to say without having bass in the mix. But on the whole it certainly feels really close.

I did post new opeth patches - I narrowed my opeth tone into a blackwater park patch and a ghost reveries patch. They're nearly the same but the ghostly rev patch is more djenty and modern sounding. Take a look and see if they have the punch/warmth you may want. But other than post eq I wouldn't touch the settings on your patch - the distortion tone is THERE.

one other thing - you may find adding a touch of ER will help give the tone a touch of space that may thicken it up a little. There's no room for reverb on my original patch unfortunately


----------



## MikeH

PodHdBean said:


> hold down the view button it should be on 4/6 page
> studio/direct is where u wanna set it if your using monitors



Solved it.


----------



## axxessdenied

meambobbo said:


> Dude that is so epic that you did the entire song like that. I really enjoyed that.
> 
> Tone wise, I think maybe there needs to be a bit more punch and warmth in the tone but it's hard to say without having bass in the mix. But on the whole it certainly feels really close.
> 
> I did post new opeth patches - I narrowed my opeth tone into a blackwater park patch and a ghost reveries patch. They're nearly the same but the ghostly rev patch is more djenty and modern sounding. Take a look and see if they have the punch/warmth you may want. But other than post eq I wouldn't touch the settings on your patch - the distortion tone is THERE.
> 
> one other thing - you may find adding a touch of ER will help give the tone a touch of space that may thicken it up a little. There's no room for reverb on my original patch unfortunately


Thanks, man!! Appreciate the compliments. Been working hard on it to do the song justice since its such an epic piece! 
I've actually got all your new patches saved on their own setlist to play around with them 
Thanks for the tone tips, going to try to play around. There is a bit of post-eq on there as well so it isn't raw. Still playing around with the mix since I don't have very flat speakers to work with so I'm using all the different headphones I have + speakers to reference.
I will lay bass down after guitars are acceptable


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

When is l6 releasing more models? I would gladly pay for a 5150 model.


----------



## axxessdenied

Stealthdjentstic said:


> When is l6 releasing more models? I would gladly pay for a 5150 model.



^^ i would pay good money just for that model  

GOJIRA


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Exactly!


----------



## meambobbo

let's hope they do implement a 5150 - it's definitely the most requested behind the Soldano SLO, which they implemented all 3 channels for (although it's not available for the 500/pro/desktop yet). Also the Mesa/Boogie Mark II/IV are also popular requests.

I find the Uber model does a good job emulating both these amps if pre-Eq'ed carefully. Try out this patch for an example of a fake 5150:

http://foobazaar.com/podhd/toneDemo/patches/MM_AILD_0801.h5e


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

L6 modeled 5150 for X3 Live so, Y NO 5150 FOR HD? And custom IRs! If not possible, XY mic positioning over the speaker!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Custom IR's would be awesome. Even if it meant dumping the stock ones I would do it. Also, hopefully the SLO100 model will be like the real thing, in which case...fuck a 5150! 

Btw anyone have any patches they use through a poweramp and cab they can hook me up with?


----------



## meambobbo

"L6 modeled 5150 for X3 Live so, Y NO 5150 FOR HD? And custom IRs! If not possible, XY mic positioning over the speaker!"

hehe, they also modeled about what...50 to 60 amps for the XT/X3 not in the HD series? They've made it clear from the start they were going for quality over quantity this time around, and I think they're slowly adding a few more models here and there. I would be a little surprised if the 5150 was not in the works.

I would also like mic positioning, but I don't think the cab/mic simulation is algorithmic but a convolution reverb. So there's an IR for each mic position - a very discrete set of possibilities. And you don't need XY over the whole speaker, just a few positions from cap center to cone edge each with 2-3 angles.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

I'm not saying I want 60 amps. I'm saying that 5150 is a large used head and 70% of HD users will be happy if they could use it. I hope they release something new soon... 
About custom IRs: They will add something awesome to the HD family but it's not compulsory and I don't think L6 will add it...it's a pipe dream.


----------



## meambobbo

i agree 100%. i don't want all that crap from the X3/XT. I remember I used to edit those a lot on the unit itself and scrolling through dozens and dozens of models I never used was a pain in the ass. On the other hand, I DESPERATELY want a 5150 model. Getting real tired of tweaking the crap out of the Uber. The Soldano will help though!

I don't know what the deal with user-uploadable IR's is. It seems like most companies don't implement it, but it can't be that hard to do. I know convolution reverb consumes lots of horsepower, but I assume it's ALREADY doing that with the built in cabs. Maybe the full-length IR's aren't possible, but the GSP1101 can load external IR's so long as they are truncated to a smaller sample size. And that has good results in the GSP1101. But even there that was a custom unofficial firmware. Maybe there's legal issues? Or it creates a potential liability for the company if it causes more bricked units...

It does seem like it may be a pipe dream, which is a shame because it's the biggest sore spot on the unit IMO, although the cab DEP's were a great help. My problem is that none of the cabs sound great throughout the entire frequency response. That's why most of my patches use dual cabs...at a heavy DSP price.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Speaking of the xt/x3,

I find myself using the x3 more and more for rhythm, I just like the sound of some of my patches on there more. Probably because of how much time i put into the feature on there.
Maybe if the Big Bottom ever gets put on the HD i'll be using it full time.

Really only using the HD for leads at this point.


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

Here's a little clip I did with the stock patch 6D in the FX Heavy setlist. The one thing I did to it was just turning off the distortion pedal at the front of the chain.

No turning back - Pod HD Pro patch 6D by WorstCaseOntario on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## meambobbo

Hey everybody, I've been converted to the Input 2: Variax clan. Previously I thought the Input 2: Same/Guitar simply added volume to the signal. No, it's buggy - it adds a slight delay to Input 2, causing an out-of-phase tone, which has comb filtering, less crispness to the high end, and a looser feel.

I've begun the process of adjusting all my patches, and I advise you to do the same. Remember - if you're using dual amp patches, you're gonna need a mono-summing effect in front the channel split to get any signal into Channel B. I suggest Hard Gate, Noise Gate, or FX Loop (patch cable and 100% mix) if you don't already have a Distortion or Dynamic effect up there.

If you want to get that thickness back, I suggest adding a compressor in front the amp, and/or increasing the Decay and Thump cab DEPs.


----------



## meambobbo

i've also noticed a lot of my patches I'm clipping an EQ in FRONT the amp. Didn't realize they were THAT sensitive. I'm updating them all. Without the EQ clipping, the tones are much smoother, especially for leads.


----------



## MF_Kitten

There are many strange little quirks like this on the HD series, huh?!

I'll have to check out Variax as the second input option too, now that you've brought it up.


----------



## meambobbo

Almost too many 0_o

Someone on the gear page tried to tweak one of my patches and said mine was phasy until he changed input 2. I always knew it was hotter but never heard a tonal difference. But I was testing clean. For distorted there is a more noticeable difference and I've heard it's worst when using mono summing effects. A/b'ing the patch in question it was clear.

Angle pod on the hd forum said a good workaround is to use a splitter on the guitar cable before the pod and run it into both guitar and aux inputs and use input 1 guitar, input 2 aux


----------



## meambobbo

As far as clipping eqs I've found my tones are now too smooth. I'm often replacing the eq with a screamer now so I can get that light crunch distortion in front my amp distortion to make it more hairy. But it's a more natural distortion tone and my leads are still smooth.


----------



## axxessdenied

Interesting... blast the weekend! Won't be able to get back to playing around with the pod until sunday night


----------



## PodHdBean

i do love 5150s but i would love something more modern sounding like a deizel or vht that would be thhhheee SHIIIT!


----------



## RickyCigs

I don't use dual amp patches usually anyway, so I think I'll be fine. I won't have a chance to test for a while though as I smashed my finger with a hammer at work and am in the middle of an engine swap on my truck  fun times....

I haven't even had a chance to try any of the meambobbo patches damnit!!!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

I use a single amp for both rhythm and lead tone (Engl head + Engl cab + 57 off xs). Today I tried to add another cab. I tried Mesa, Hiwatt and Bogner with various mics, keeping the same amp setting on the second head. Not bad, but I prefer the one-head configuration...


----------



## PodHdBean

so the FBV SHORTBOARD&#8482; MkII is the only pedal we can use to get the looper going?


----------



## polarbeast666

djent patches that dont suck. GOO. post


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

PodHdBean said:


> so the FBV SHORTBOARD MkII is the only pedal we can use to get the looper going?



I think also FBV (bigger one, two pedals) and the old version of shortboard. Here in Italy I only found two FBV at 300 or more.


----------



## meambobbo

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> I use a single amp for both rhythm and lead tone (Engl head + Engl cab + 57 off xs). Today I tried to add another cab. I tried Mesa, Hiwatt and Bogner with various mics, keeping the same amp setting on the second head. Not bad, but I prefer the one-head configuration...



It's a lot trickier than it looks.

You have to make sure you're getting a signal into Channel B. I recommend using Input 2: Variax, but then you have to have a mono-summing effect in front of the path split. I like a Hard Gate or Noise Gate for this purpose. Distortion effects also work.

Depending on the cab/mic choice in Channel A vs. the cab/mic in Ch. B, you may get comb filtering. I prefer to use choices that are pretty much entirely in-phase. This means I almost always use the 57 on axis for both cabs for my dual cab patches. If you start mixing other mics, there's almost always comb filtering, and the tone sounds muffled or fake. You can acheive at least partial phase correction by using neutral EQ blocks behind one of the cabs before the mixer to slightly delay the signal, but it's a harsh sacrifice of DSP.

Using the 57 on axis on a bright cab guarantees a harsh top end, so it's necessary to use a Mid-Focus EQ to trim some of it. I like my LP freq between 80-93% and LP Q between 0 and 30%. Using this gets you the natural roll-off some of the other mics have, but you have a crispier, more-defined high end.

Using equal or even similar EQ'ing on the two amps is usually no good since the cabs have such divergent frequency response. I prefer to use darker settings on Channel B, where I use the XXL cab. The other cab, I tend to use brighter settings. When they mix, they reinforce each other rather than fight for dominance over certain frequencies. This is particularly noticeable in the treble. But I don't dial anything down to 0%. Usually that sounds like part of the tone is missing. I'll find which channel has the "better-sound" for a given EQ control, and I'll dial that one up, then I'll bring up that EQ control on the other Channel until it fills in any emptiness but doesn't start to hurt the tone from the other channel.

MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Cabs and Mics


----------



## PodHdBean

lol what kind of djent tone like meshuggah/vildhjarta or the newer peripheryish tone?


polarbeast666 said:


> djent patches that dont suck. GOO. post


----------



## Razzy

PodHdBean said:


> lol what kind of djent tone like meshuggah/vildhjarta or the newer peripheryish tone?



If you have a Vildhjarta patch, I would totally check it out.


----------



## Blasphemer

Meambobo, I have a challenge for you:


Something like this. I've tried, and I cant get close.


----------



## PodHdBean

i just tweaked "koloss" patch a bit the one Alekke posted



Razzy said:


> If you have a Vildhjarta patch, I would totally check it out.


----------



## PodHdBean

blend a plexi and engl together. compression before the amp a couple noise gates. and you should get that tone just boost your mids and cut off the low low end 


Blasphemer said:


> Meambobo, I have a challenge for you:
> 
> 
> Something like this. I've tried, and I cant get close.


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

PodHdBean said:


> so the FBV SHORTBOARD MkII is the only pedal we can use to get the looper going?



Nope, I have the MK1, just hit the FX loop button at the top of your pedal, hit channel A to start recording, then B to stop recording and play it back. All the controls show up on the screen of your POD when you hit the FX Loop pedal anyway 

I don't know if anyone noticed, but the recorded loops' output level is lower than what my input level is and this is very annoying.


----------



## japs5607

Ok I'm looking at pods to try and slim down the stuff I have to carry to practice. Can I use a pod hd 500 >rocktron velocity>4x12 cab

Currently I have a Peavey 6505 in a large case that is back breaking to move around and I use a 4 x 12 at the practice rooms we use

So In theory what I'm looking to carry is a 4u rack case and the hd500 oh and a guitar

Thanks


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I wish there was a decent bandpass/notch/comb filter with an LFO, any way to fake it that isn't DSP heavy?


----------



## Leuchty

japs5607 said:


> Ok I'm looking at pods to try and slim down the stuff I have to carry to practice. Can I use a pod hd 500 >rocktron velocity>4x12 cab
> 
> Currently I have a Peavey 6505 in a large case that is back breaking to move around and I use a 4 x 12 at the practice rooms we use
> 
> So In theory what I'm looking to carry is a 4u rack case and the hd500 oh and a guitar
> 
> Thanks


 
Yes. POD500 -> POWER AMP -> CAB. 

No problem.


----------



## book_of_lies777

japs5607 said:


> Ok I'm looking at pods to try and slim down the stuff I have to carry to practice. Can I use a pod hd 500 >rocktron velocity>4x12 cab
> 
> Currently I have a Peavey 6505 in a large case that is back breaking to move around and I use a 4 x 12 at the practice rooms we use
> 
> So In theory what I'm looking to carry is a 4u rack case and the hd500 oh and a guitar
> 
> Thanks





YES


----------



## japs5607

Nice

Thanks


----------



## wood

Variant said:


> Figured I'd start a new thread instead of tacking this onto the _*"Line 6's answer to the Axe-Fx?"*_ thread.
> 
> Line 6 | POD HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion? Samples sound good, if only single-tracked, without backing tracks, and many of them with goofy processing. The JCM800, in particular, sounds really really authentic.  This will most likely be something that we'll have to personally take for a test drive, or wait for someone to make actual, good + music contextual demos of.



I own the HD500 for over a year and i very happy with the sounds. I used it in the studio instead of my boutique amps and it sounded great.

The models that I used were a JTM45 brt and a Vox 30. I use the springreverb, the digital delay, some parts the digital delay with mod and a Tubedrive model.
The mic setting was the 57 on axis.

You can hear the resulted here.The guitar solo starts at 2.19. You can really here the sound.


----------



## Rocabilly

28beginnings(theheadphonechronicles) by Rowan Cat Bradbury-Eason on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

A little ditty, all guitars/bass POD HD!


----------



## MF_Kitten

ThePhilosopher said:


> I wish there was a decent bandpass/notch/comb filter with an LFO, any way to fake it that isn't DSP heavy?



how about the Q-filter? that has band pass. I think i remember one of the flangers having the ability to not modulate, and just have a single static sound, and then moving the depth knob will do the "modulating" instead.


----------



## Malkav

I made a heavy rhythm tone for tracking through SPDIF - Description talks about which guitar and string gauges and tuning  I'd be interested in getting some feedback on it, it's made for double tracking 

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/220454/

EDIT: Changed it a bit


----------



## Blasphemer

I've been thinking lately; does anybody else REALLY want the HD modeling software as a VST/AU? I would kill for that. I hate setting my tone on the POD, recording and entire song, and then wanting to tweak the patch a tad later on.


----------



## Malkav

Blasphemer said:


> I've been thinking lately; does anybody else REALLY want the HD modeling software as a VST/AU? I would kill for that. I hate setting my tone on the POD, recording and entire song, and then wanting to tweak the patch a tad later on.




From what I know I think you can just run the SPDIF as a DI and then use the dual outputs to get your guitar sound - Record that way and then when you tweak the patch you'll already have the performance captured 

I could be entirely wrong in saying this though, so hopefully someone else can clarify


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Does anyone else have trouble getting smooth lead tones to cut through the rhythm?
Especially with the ENGL?

The more 'gritty' lead tones I have are nice and all, but I want something smoother but I end up having to increase them like 12db in order to be audible.
Anyone know what I mean?


----------



## FireInside

Hey guys, very late to the game here (sorry). I have several questions and I would appreciate some advice.

I currently have a Vetta (with the Vetta II Firmware and the Armin Mod) and I also have Pod Farm 2. I have been using both for the last few years and am very happy with my tones. I also play bass and I recently got rid if my bass amp. I have been thinking lately about what I will do when my Vetta dies (I am hearing support is non existent and parts are almost impossible to find). My initial thought was to buy a Pod X3 Pro to use for my bass rig and replace the Vetta in the future. I am way stoked they included the bass models with the X3 and really wish they would have done this with the Vetta. 

Well, I began researching the Pod HD (since I don't know shit about it) and discovered there is only 1 bass model (wtf?). It was only recently released right? Does anyone know if Line 6 is planning to release any more bass models? I also don't like that the HD doesn't have a 5150 model (probably my fav. on the Vetta). What is everyone using for their high gain tones? Also the HD has dual amp mode right?

I also started looking into impulses recently...are there any processors that allow you to load impulses without using a comp/laptop?

Sorry to be so long winded....I appreciate any help you guys have.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

MF_Kitten said:


> how about the Q-filter? that has band pass. I think i remember one of the flangers having the ability to not modulate, and just have a single static sound, and then moving the depth knob will do the "modulating" instead.



I've tried the Q, it's not the same as a synth with an LFO.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

Dino Cazares on his Line 6 gear:

News


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

FireInside said:


> Hey guys, very late to the game here (sorry). I have several questions and I would appreciate some advice.
> 
> I currently have a Vetta (with the Vetta II Firmware and the Armin Mod) and I also have Pod Farm 2. I have been using both for the last few years and am very happy with my tones. I also play bass and I recently got rid if my bass amp. I have been thinking lately about what I will do when my Vetta dies (I am hearing support is non existent and parts are almost impossible to find). My initial thought was to buy a Pod X3 Pro to use for my bass rig and replace the Vetta in the future. I am way stoked they included the bass models with the X3 and really wish they would have done this with the Vetta.
> 
> Well, I began researching the Pod HD (since I don't know shit about it) and discovered there is only 1 bass model (wtf?). It was only recently released right? Does anyone know if Line 6 is planning to release any more bass models? I also don't like that the HD doesn't have a 5150 model (probably my fav. on the Vetta). What is everyone using for their high gain tones? Also the HD has dual amp mode right?
> 
> I also started looking into impulses recently...are there any processors that allow you to load impulses without using a comp/laptop?
> 
> Sorry to be so long winded....I appreciate any help you guys have.



At the moment there's only 1 amp model and there's no 5150. L6 will release new firmware ... one day. I hope there'll be 5150 and some others Hi-gain amps. I use for Hi-gain tone the Engl Fireball sim with its cabinet. Sounds great for me. Yes, HD has dual-amp mode. I also hope L6 will add the possibility to load custom IRs in the HD device.


----------



## MF_Kitten

The 1 bass amp is pretty versatile, though. Also, the uber and recto models are great. And mixing the recto with a little jcm800 makes it even better.


----------



## meambobbo

As for the LFO thing, I don't know why I never though about this, but you should be able to attach an LFO to the external expression pedal connection, then assign it to the Manual parameter on a Flanger, set Rate to 0% and Depth to taste (I'd use 50% or higher). You could also use a Wah pedal with around 50% mix, but that's not going to get you a comb filter - it's going to sound like an auto-wah.


----------



## meambobbo

here are some samples of the latest tweaks I've made:

Petrucci Mark II Lead:
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/toneDemo/patches/SH_DT-Mk2L_0823.h5e

Petrucci Mark IV Rhythm
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/toneDemo/patches/SH_DT-Mk4R_0823.h5e

Periphery Rhythm:
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/toneDemo/patches/MM_PeriphR_0822.h5e

Vai Ultra Zone/Story of Light Lead:
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/toneDemo/patches/SH_Vai-UZ_0823.h5e


----------



## meambobbo

FireInside said:


> I also started looking into impulses recently...are there any processors that allow you to load impulses without using a comp/laptop?



Two Notes Torpedo
DAR FB-1 (if it is ever actually produced - DO NOT PRE-ORDER)
Axe-FX (Standard/Ultra/II)
GSP1101 (w/ custom firmware)


----------



## PodHdBean

so im listening to the new monuments album gnosis 
anyone know if browne used the pod hd on this album?sounds like it to me lol


----------



## Paolosev91

Hi I am using Pod hd 500 since last xmas and I have spent a LOT of time trying to get a good hi-gain sound with my ibanez rg470, I tried changing everything from impedance settings, to second imput (auto,guitar,aux,variax...) , to every possibile setting... I also changed my guitar strings with different gauges and nothing helped (now I'm back with eb regular slinkys).. I wasn't happy until yesterday I made my big discovery.

I have found that if your sound is muddy with every high gain amplifier or it is very hard to listen to it without losing your ears (very boomy lows and harshy highs) i have the solution for you:
maybe I have very bassy/muddy pickups (they are ibanez stock INF1 and INF2) but the final solution i have found (thanks also to meambobbo's guides and patches!) is:
1) set input 1 to guitar and input 2 to variax
2) set impedance to auto
3) do not use pad switcher, leave it on normal, it kills your dynamics
4) (and most important) PUT A MID FOCUS EQ and cut almost all the lows!!
If you want to get a modern mesa/bogner sound, use this chain:

MID focus EQ with Hipass freq to 100% and Hipass Q to 0!!! (I know, it's an extreme setting but cleans my sound in a fantastic way!). Leave all the highs where they are, so use Low pass freq to 100% and Q to 0%, then adjust the gain so that you get a good response from your amp.. I use 60/70 but really depends on your pickup output.
Then use a treadplate/bomber uber with gain at 60-70 and play with the knobs to get your sound, just be sure that you leave the treble at least at 50. I like using 57 on xs with treadplate cab to have a full spectrum of frequencies, then if you want you can leave the cab parameters at default and if you want to clean you sound more and more you can add another mid focus eq to reduce lows and highs, try moving the hi and low pass with both Q's at 0. 
Last important thing: be sure not to CLIP the effects! In Meambobbo's guide everything is explained really well and the most critical clipping that happens in this chain is after the amp! leave the "volume" of the amp very low, and boost the signal with a studio eq with gain at maximum. 
Now my leads are so powerful and bright from the lowest string to the thinnest at the 24th fret, even with the neck pickup, which was soooo muddy on the lowest string, and also full chords and power chords are... WOW! I think I'm sort of simulating a really trebly pickup, but this cleans every amp in the pod hd and now I'm happy with it. Think of a Mark Tremonti/Synyster Gates sound, it's the only way I've found to reach that type of tone. To get a Petrucci-esque sound, just use mid focus eq in front of the amp with hi-pass on 40-50 and play with Q setting (but always leave lowpass at 100%), or use the same settings of the chain above and turn down your guitar tone knob (another important factor in tone tweaking), it really "petruccizes" my sound with my ibanez . 
With the heavy equalizer as first block in my chain, now I can load the amps with line6 default settings and play! They were horrible settings before! And I can finally use my akg k 240 headphones without hurting my ears after 2 or 3 hours of playing. (the very low frequencies created bad noises and fizzes, not very noticeable at first, over the guitar sound that made my playing unconfortable during long sessions)
If you don't like the mid-eq I have found another way (thanks to meambobbo's Van halen patches) you can take a Tube Drive with Bass at 0, mids at 30-40 and treble at 70, with drive at minimum, push it with a studio eq (be careful, don't clip it!!!) then you have a devastating lead sound or rythm but with a really softer attack. If you want more realistic sound, heavy equalize the cabs and mics like meambobbo, (I'm not good at equalizing, I just take his patches and put a 100-100 mid focus eq in front of them  )
Hope this helps!


----------



## RickyCigs

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Does anyone else have trouble getting smooth lead tones to cut through the rhythm?
> Especially with the ENGL?
> 
> The more 'gritty' lead tones I have are nice and all, but I want something smoother but I end up having to increase them like 12db in order to be audible.
> Anyone know what I mean?



Try the same as your rhythm tone but with a different cab or mic. Or both, and tweak from there. Try to find one that sits in the frequencies not as heavily used by the rhythm.


----------



## RickyCigs

Paolosev91 said:


> Hi I am using Pod hd 500 since last xmas and I have spent a LOT of time trying to get a good hi-gain sound with my ibanez rg470, I tried changing everything from impedance settings, to second imput (auto,guitar,aux,variax...) , to every possibile setting... I also changed my guitar strings with different gauges and nothing helped (now I'm back with eb regular slinkys).. I wasn't happy until yesterday I made my big discovery.
> 
> I have found that if your sound is muddy with every high gain amplifier or it is very hard to listen to it without losing your ears (very boomy lows and harshy highs) i have the solution for you:
> maybe I have very bassy/muddy pickups (they are ibanez stock INF1 and INF2) but the final solution i have found (thanks also to meambobbo's guides and patches!) is:
> 1) set input 1 to guitar and input 2 to variax
> 2) set impedance to auto
> 3) do not use pad switcher, leave it on normal, it kills your dynamics
> 4) (and most important) PUT A MID FOCUS EQ and cut almost all the lows!!
> If you want to get a modern mesa/bogner sound, use




Either posting the patch or sound clips would have saved you a lot of typing lol 

That being said, your pickups are a big part of the problem. I've never been happy with any ibanez pickup. The attack always seems to be piss-poor and having a decent pickup set makes dialing in a tight sound just so much easier.

Also, with your gain at anywhere over 50% your losing a ton of tightness and only adding muddiness. In my opinion from 51-100 on the gain knob is the place where kids that just bought their first amp live. Might as well turn your bass and treble to 10 and your mids to 0 lol


----------



## meambobbo

I have recently found I clip a mid focus eq easily as the first piece of my chain which was adding too much grit to my lead tones on my pick attack. I found I need to put a volume effect in front with volume on 40%. Then I set the mid focus gain to 75%.

For some patches clipping the eq was actually causing the brightness that got my distortion tone where I wanted. I found a light touch of Drive using a Screamer was a better fit but be wary of having it inject too much screamer tone into the sound. Light drive and use more treble than tone


----------



## PodHdBean

ill make some clips with these for you meambobbo! 


meambobbo said:


> here are some samples of the latest tweaks I've made:
> 
> Petrucci Mark II Lead:
> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/toneDemo/patches/SH_DT-Mk2L_0823.h5e
> 
> Petrucci Mark IV Rhythm
> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/toneDemo/patches/SH_DT-Mk4R_0823.h5e
> 
> Periphery Rhythm:
> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/toneDemo/patches/MM_PeriphR_0822.h5e
> 
> Vai Ultra Zone/Story of Light Lead:
> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/toneDemo/patches/SH_Vai-UZ_0823.h5e


----------



## Paolosev91

RickyCigs said:


> Either posting the patch or sound clips would have saved you a lot of typing lol
> 
> That being said, your pickups are a big part of the problem. I've never been happy with any ibanez pickup. The attack always seems to be piss-poor and having a decent pickup set makes dialing in a tight sound just so much easier.
> 
> Also, with your gain at anywhere over 50% your losing a ton of tightness and only adding muddiness. In my opinion from 51-100 on the gain knob is the place where kids that just bought their first amp live. Might as well turn your bass and treble to 10 and your mids to 0 lol



You are right, my pickups are muddy, but the attack isn't bad at all! Maybe it's just too strong, and it's the reason why I play with half my tone knob and also I can't boost my signal too much before the amp (the only way to use amp gain under 50). Maybe changing pickups I would get a smoother attack so that I can boost the signal and then turn down the amp gain.
Does gain at 50 mean gain at "10" on a real amp? I should have read somewhere. Like line6 gave us room for extra-gain


----------



## RedSkull

You gotta try this tone, its pretty much one of the best tone you can get naturally out of the POD HD . Thanks a lot to A11outwar for his settings




and now how it sounds with EZdrummer Metal Machine

Metal Machine death metal by Redskull on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## meambobbo

Want to sound like Petrucci?

POD HD500 DT MkII tone by meambobbo on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

That's all Pod - no external IR's or external processing


----------



## RickyCigs

RedSkull said:


> You gotta try this tone, its pretty much one of the best tone you can get naturally out of the POD HD . Thanks a lot to A11outwar for his settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now how it sounds with EZdrummer Metal Machine
> 
> Metal Machine death metal by Redskull on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free






i actually tried this one a few weeks ago and didnt like it at all. it seemed way too harsh to my ears. some of the tones that he didnt share i thought sounded a lot better. 


one thing that bugs me is people that post youtube demos of the hd series on a webcam mic. its too easy to just plug it in and record direct on any program to try and demo a tone like that!


----------



## RedSkull

RickyCigs said:


> i actually tried this one a few weeks ago and didnt like it at all. it seemed way too harsh to my ears. some of the tones that he didnt share i thought sounded a lot better.



Maybe, I can confirm however that this patch came alive on Seymour Duncan Blackouts while it was ok at best on my previous stock Dean pickups (if ever that could be a factor)


----------



## RickyCigs

Paolosev91 said:


> You are right, my pickups are muddy, but the attack isn't bad at all! Maybe it's just too strong, and it's the reason why I play with half my tone knob and also I can't boost my signal too much before the amp (the only way to use amp gain under 50). Maybe changing pickups I would get a smoother attack so that I can boost the signal and then turn down the amp gain.
> Does gain at 50 mean gain at "10" on a real amp? I should have read somewhere. Like line6 gave us room for extra-gain




gain at 50 isnt like gain at 10 on a real amp. basically what im saying is try not to live in the extreme of any settings. you shouldnt need a TON of eq or to cut all the lows altogether to get a good tone. all the settings work together, so a very high setting in one place makes the settings of something else different/touchier. 

although, i am kind of a minimalist when it comes to tone. i try to get a good tone out of as little as possible. made things easier when i was jamming/gigging with two bands at a time. not to mention that half of them were retarded and couldnt even grasp the concept of which cable went where on an fx loop.....


all that being said, when the hell are we getting the soldano models for the hd500/pro???!!!!?!?!? this waiting is annoying as hell!!


----------



## RedSkull

meambobbo said:


> Want to sound like Petrucci?
> 
> POD HD500 DT MkII tone by meambobbo on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> That's all Pod - no external IR's or external processing



pretty cool I'm taking it for future use as a lead basis to work with


----------



## RickyCigs

RedSkull said:


> Maybe, I can confirm however that this patch came alive on Seymour Duncan Blackouts while it was ok at best on my previous stock Dean pickups (if ever that could be a factor)



I tried it with my ibanez rg927qm with a crunch lab and my rga8 with d-activators and it seemed the same way for both. I'm looking at blackouts for my next guitar build for the ease of wiring, so I'll have to compare then I guess.


----------



## Kal

I'm thinking about purchasing the Pod HD Pro but have very little knowledge on how anything works so it would help me a great deal if someone could answer my questions.

1. Would the Pod HD Pro work on its own straight out of the box plugged directly into a computer running Logic Pro via USB? If not, what would I require to set up the Pod HD Pro so I can record?

2. I am currently using the UX2 interface with Pod Farm. Does the HD Pro work as an interface?

3. In general, what do I need and how on earth do I set it up for recording in Logic Pro?

Thanks


----------



## FireInside

I'll just leave this hear for ya:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/133583-line-6-pod-hd-thread.html

120+ pages of info.


----------



## meambobbo

I got decent tones from my rga8 w stock pups by cutting all the bass like that. Patches sounded like crap on my other guitars. I put blackouts in it and I found to get a good sound I needed to cut more bass than usual but it was way less extreme than the stock pups. Not sure if the guitar or the pups make it so dark. Planning to swap the blackouts for d activators


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

Kal said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing the Pod HD Pro but have very little knowledge on how anything works so it would help me a great deal if someone could answer my questions.
> 
> 1. Would the Pod HD Pro work on its own straight out of the box plugged directly into a computer running Logic Pro via USB? If not, what would I require to set up the Pod HD Pro so I can record?
> 
> 2. I am currently using the UX2 interface with Pod Farm. Does the HD Pro work as an interface?
> 
> 3. In general, what do I need and how on earth do I set it up for recording in Logic Pro?
> 
> Thanks



The HD Pro IS a "soundcard" so you would just make a new track in Logic, just as audio, then make sure you select the POD in the In/Out devices, I can't get too specific because I don't own Logic though (so yeah, you can ditch the X2 ). I have Windows and I would always have issues with my program (Cubase 5) not detecting the POD correctly so I just went into my playback/recording devices in windows and disabled them, so it frees it up from Windows and lets Cubase get priority.

As far as the POD itself goes, just make sure you set your output to "Studio/Direct" (hold down the View button, it'll say I/O options and scroll over with the D-pad to output).

Before you do any of this though man, I'd highly suggest downloading Line 6 Monkey (and registering your product). Line 6 Monkey is a program where you can see what updates need to be downloaded for your pod, it's pretty slick.


----------



## Shask

Interesting interview-piece from Dino of Fear Factory if you are looking for the modern FF tone!


News







My favorite feature of the POD HD Pro is that you can run two heads at once. I usually have two heads, the Cali Tread, or I have the ANGLE F-Ball [editors note: Cali Tread is based on* 2001 Mesa/Boogie® Dual Rectifier® Solo; ANGLE F-Ball 100 is based on* ENGL Fireball 100]. I usually have those EQd slightly differently. The F-Ball has a little bit more low-end so it pumps more air. 



I do all my processing within the POD HDI run it through a compressor, then a gatenot hard gate, but just a little bit of a noise gate. Then I got a Screamer cranked, and that gives it some of that midrange tone that I need [editors note: Screamer is based on* Ibanez® Tube Screamer®]. 
Then I run it through another gate, and then I usually run it through a studio EQ, so I can get more of the curve that I need, and then usually another EQall in the POD. Thats it. I mix it like 25 percent left and 25 percent right. I just crank it and it sounds amazing. I use the 412 Tread V-30 cab on both with the Shure 57 off-axis microphone model in the POD [editors note: 412 Tread V-30 is based on* a Mesa/Boogie® cabinet, 4x12 inch Celestion® Vintage 30 speakers]. It sounds amazing. 



You can go to any YouTube Fear Factory video from 2012 and see and hear what I'm talking about. My sound man loves it because it's so easy. He's basically just turning it up. Maybe he adds a couple of things, nothing really major. Usually the monitor guys just tell me, "Make it flat." And that's it. 99 percent of the time, I don't do any tweaking on the POD live.


----------



## ArrowHead

TaylorMacPhail said:


> (so yeah, you can ditch the X2 ).



Careful - if that UX2 is acting as a dongle for Pod Farm it will NOT work with Pod HD.

It's been a while (many years) since I used Pod Farm or a Line 6 interface, so it might not work that way anymore.


----------



## PodHdBean

i hope we get this update by the end of September.Line 6 sure knows how to stall =/


----------



## MikeH

Having some fun with the presets in the Best of HD section.

Destinee by Mike Herman on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Kal

TaylorMacPhail said:


> The HD Pro IS a "soundcard" so you would just make a new track in Logic, just as audio, then make sure you select the POD in the In/Out devices, I can't get too specific because I don't own Logic though (so yeah, you can ditch the X2 ). I have Windows and I would always have issues with my program (Cubase 5) not detecting the POD correctly so I just went into my playback/recording devices in windows and disabled them, so it frees it up from Windows and lets Cubase get priority.
> 
> As far as the POD itself goes, just make sure you set your output to "Studio/Direct" (hold down the View button, it'll say I/O options and scroll over with the D-pad to output).
> 
> Before you do any of this though man, I'd highly suggest downloading Line 6 Monkey (and registering your product). Line 6 Monkey is a program where you can see what updates need to be downloaded for your pod, it's pretty slick.



Thanks for the info  So would the Pod HD Pro work just plugged into the computer by USB without any power amp, interface or anything I am unaware of. Does it need a power source or anything?


----------



## RickyCigs

Kal said:


> Thanks for the info  So would the Pod HD Pro work just plugged into the computer by USB without any power amp, interface or anything I am unaware of. Does it need a power source or anything?



You have to plug its power supply in as well. USB power won't turn it on.


----------



## meambobbo

To be honest I'm not a fan of Dino's tone on the new album. The tread 4x12 cab sounds naked out there - way too thin on its own. This is why I like to use it paired with an xxl or hiway


----------



## RedSkull

Shask said:


> Interesting interview-piece from Dino of Fear Factory if you are looking for the modern FF tone!



thanks a lot, one of my favorite band


----------



## PodHdBean

lol isn't the thread cab on the pod the loud boomy ear piercing one ?
im guessing e.q is a must for that cab lol 
agree with u on the hiwatt and engl cab though !
even the xxl cab with a ribbon mic seems to have a pretty nice effect to it


meambobbo said:


> To be honest I'm not a fan of Dino's tone on the new album. The tread 4x12 cab sounds naked out there - way too thin on its own. This is why I like to use it paired with an xxl or hiway


----------



## Rocabilly

30more by Rowan Cat Bradbury-Eason on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Pod Tooooones


----------



## PodHdBean

thats all the pod?


Rocabilly said:


> 30more by Rowan Cat Bradbury-Eason on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Pod Tooooones


----------



## Rocabilly

PodHdBean said:


> thats all the pod?



All guitars and bass


----------



## PodHdBean

i mean the synth part in the beginning


Rocabilly said:


> All guitars and bass


----------



## xCaptainx

I'll be doing a Line 6 HD500 clinic for NZ's Line 6 Distributors next month. Really looking forward to it! Going to concentrate primarily on getting a good live D.I tone and how get the most out of the HD500 in a live enviroment i.e. setting up your patches and assigning multiple effects parameters to the same footswitch/expression pedal etc.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

xCaptainx said:


> I'll be doing a Line 6 HD500 clinic for NZ's Line 6 Distributors next month. Really looking forward to it! Going to concentrate primarily on getting a good live D.I tone and how get the most out of the HD500 in a live enviroment i.e. setting up your patches and assigning multiple effects parameters to the same footswitch/expression pedal etc.



Great!!


----------



## xCaptainx

I'll also be posting a post-clinic article on a local gear nerd website, along with audio samples and patch files I create in the clinic. Will post a link up once it is done!


----------



## Leuchty

Oh that's awesome! Any chance you can film it???


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

CYBERSYN said:


> Oh that's awesome! Any chance you can film it???



+1, that would great to see!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

CYBERSYN said:


> Oh that's awesome! Any chance you can film it???



+10k  It would be perfect


----------



## Kidneythief

^ agreed


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Today I was bored. I decided to record a cover of New Groove. I did it imperfect, I'm lazy to record it until is perfect. Just for show the tone. I'm using my Septor Pro 727 with Cepheus active. Recorded via USB. Hope you guys like it  

Periphery - New Groove (cover) - Pod HD Pro by LorenzoOfBlaskhyrt on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## BringerOfBlood

Hey guys,
I've got my pod hd300 yesterday and even though I already tried for quite a long time, I haven't found my perfect metal tone yet :/

It seems to me, that amps like California Treadplate ergo Mesa are just too fat for the sound I want.

I'm listening to bands like Necrophagist, Obscura, Decrepit Birth and I'm playing Death most of the times.. On my crappy Digitech I think I had a sound which had a little bit more punch than the one of Death, but is just not as fat as for example Ola Englunds sounds....

Some other amps on the other hand have a way too percussive sound on the open E string (which is tuned down to D on my guitar), for my taste.

I know that Christian Münzner used a Engl amp with tubescreamer for Omnivium, but I didn't get any decent sound out of the tubedrive yet.

Most of the stuff is also pretty muddy and i haven't found the best noise gate settings either.

Any suggestions what kind of amps etc. to use?


PS: I'm playing a schecter hellraiser special, ergo active EMG pickups.


----------



## Lianoroto

Did you try changing cabs when you experimented with different amplifiers? Also, it is not such a bad idea to run an EQ infront to get rid of some mud before you apply gain to the signal.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Cap, please record your seminar!


----------



## meambobbo

Bringer of blood, I find the amp dep sag and cab dep decay really affect the thickness an sponginess vs percussiveness of the tone. Play with those. Also look into trying a distortion effect as a filter in front the amps. I like the tube drive, screamer, and line 6 drive the most. Line 6 drive might be best - mids changes the type of distortion you get dramatically


----------



## RickyCigs

BringerOfBlood said:


> Hey guys,
> I've got my pod hd300 yesterday and even though I already tried for quite a long time, I haven't found my perfect metal tone yet :/
> 
> It seems to me, that amps like California Treadplate ergo Mesa are just too fat for the sound I want.
> 
> I'm listening to bands like Necrophagist, Obscura, Decrepit Birth and I'm playing Death most of the times.. On my crappy Digitech I think I had a sound which had a little bit more punch than the one of Death, but is just not as fat as for example Ola Englunds sounds....
> 
> Some other amps on the other hand have a way too percussive sound on the open E string (which is tuned down to D on my guitar), for my taste.
> 
> I know that Christian Münzner used a Engl amp with tubescreamer for Omnivium, but I didn't get any decent sound out of the tubedrive yet.
> 
> Most of the stuff is also pretty muddy and i haven't found the best noise gate settings either.
> 
> Any suggestions what kind of amps etc. to use?
> 
> 
> PS: I'm playing a schecter hellraiser special, ergo active EMG pickups.




For starters, the tubedrive is not a tubescreamer, the screamer is. Also, ola's tones are always double tracked or more. You have to be realistic about your tone. 

That being said, the engl or bogner models can both sound very big and crunchy. I would give you my patches, but your on the very limited hd300 and can't use them anyway


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

BringerOfBlood said:


> Hey guys,
> I've got my pod hd300 yesterday and even though I already tried for quite a long time, I haven't found my perfect metal tone yet :/
> 
> It seems to me, that amps like California Treadplate ergo Mesa are just too fat for the sound I want.
> 
> I'm listening to bands like Necrophagist, Obscura, Decrepit Birth and I'm playing Death most of the times.. On my crappy Digitech I think I had a sound which had a little bit more punch than the one of Death, but is just not as fat as for example Ola Englunds sounds....
> 
> Some other amps on the other hand have a way too percussive sound on the open E string (which is tuned down to D on my guitar), for my taste.
> 
> I know that Christian Münzner used a Engl amp with tubescreamer for Omnivium, but I didn't get any decent sound out of the tubedrive yet.
> 
> Most of the stuff is also pretty muddy and i haven't found the best noise gate settings either.
> 
> Any suggestions what kind of amps etc. to use?
> 
> 
> PS: I'm playing a schecter hellraiser special, ergo active EMG pickups.



You would probably enjoy the JCM800 model through a 1960A cab or a HiWatt cab, give it a try if you haven't already!


----------



## BringerOfBlood

Thank you all for your advices!



Lianoroto said:


> Did you try changing cabs when you experimented with different amplifiers? Also, it is not such a bad idea to run an EQ infront to get rid of some mud before you apply gain to the signal.


Yeah that really helped, I turned it off now and it's much better for me. Still place for tweaking, but the mesa has a good sound now 





But I'm still open for any other tipps 

E.g. : How would using an EQ work? What settings do I need to choose, if I use one?


----------



## Rocabilly

31(missmyspeakers) by Rowan Cat Bradbury-Eason on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Chugs


----------



## PodHdBean

do u have the Variable Input Impedance on the 300?if so put it at 1m or 3.5





BringerOfBlood said:


> Thank you all for your advices!
> 
> 
> Yeah that really helped, I turned it off now and it's much better for me. Still place for tweaking, but the mesa has a good sound now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm still open for any other tipps
> 
> E.g. : How would using an EQ work? What settings do I need to choose, if I use one?


----------



## axxessdenied

tone test 5 by axxessdenied on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

My attempt at a dual amp tone... DC800... pretty happy with the mix.


----------



## eastguitar

Hi friends!!

This is my LP Demos 2011 - 2012

Elements - Demos 2011 2012.rar

LP Demos 2011 - 2012 by Esteban Soto T. on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

All guitars recorded with Line 6 POD HD Pro.

https://www.facebook.com/elementschile

Greetings!


----------



## eastguitar

Hopefully discuss, make their contributions are welcome!


----------



## budda

I'm picking up an HD400 this Friday for home recording (my brother is making me jealous with his tunes every week ), this thread should be handy!

edit: there's no 5150 amp sim? That's not fair!


----------



## axxessdenied

budda said:


> I'm picking up an HD400 this Friday for home recording (my brother is making me jealous with his tunes every week ), this thread should be handy!
> 
> edit: there's no 5150 amp sim? That's not fair!



Get the 500!!


----------



## polarbeast666

what should I do if I just wanted to use m hd500 as effects? Like use m peavey 6505 for its distortion and everything but use the hd500 as a noise gate? I also have a tube screamer in real life, where should that go?


----------



## axxessdenied

axxessdenied said:


> tone test 5 by axxessdenied on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> My attempt at a dual amp tone... DC800... pretty happy with the mix.


http://line6.com/customtone/tone/220555/ uploaded the tone patch for the rhythm guitar. Same patch recorded L/R channels. Neck pup, volume and tone cranked all the way.


----------



## BringerOfBlood

Ok, I recently found a good patch online, so here's the next question^^:

What software is good for recording stuff? (freeware)


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

BringerOfBlood said:


> Ok, I recently found a good patch online, so here's the next question^^:
> 
> What software is good for recording stuff? (freeware)



I use Reaper. It's very easy to use


----------



## BringerOfBlood

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> I use Reaper. It's very easy to use




But its not completely free...


----------



## PodHdBean

audacity is the only free one i can think of thats completely free 
reaper is dirt cheap also


BringerOfBlood said:


> Ok, I recently found a good patch online, so here's the next question^^:
> 
> What software is good for recording stuff? (freeware)


----------



## budda

axxessdenied said:


> Get the 500!!



Find me one in Toronto for $240


----------



## eastguitar

Tone test with Line6 POD HD Pro!!

Ragnarok cover
Ragnarok (Test #2 Line6 HD Pro) by Esteban Soto T. on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

No post EQ & compressor.


----------



## ArrowHead

BringerOfBlood said:


> But its not completely free...



Reaper is a free unrestricted full version trial. Yes, after the trial period the license is $60. And well worth it. But... you could also continue using the demo as long as you want after the trial period is over without paying for the license. Aside from a 4 second nag screen on startup, it's fully functional.

I understand you want people to pay for their license. So do I. But for jeepers sake, if I see one more poor sap jump in with Audacity and it's complete lack of ASIO support because someone like you tries to discourage them from checking out Reaper as a "free" app because you're afraid they won't pay the license...

Frankly if Reaper is okay with the terms of the demo - you shouldn't need to worry about it. Personally, it took me over 9 months of trying one thing after another in Reaper before I finally felt comfortable enough to make the choice to buy a license and ditch my $500 DAW.

As for Audacity - Don't do it, dude. Try Reaper first. ASIO support (the driver's your POD and music software/hardware use) is not included in Audacity as they'd have to pay to use it and that would break their gnu license. Unless you're in the mood to completely re-compile their software, it just isn't worthwhile.


----------



## BringerOfBlood

ArrowHead said:


> Reaper is a free unrestricted full version trial. Yes, after the trial period the license is $60. And well worth it. But... you could also continue using the demo as long as you want after the trial period is over without paying for the license. Aside from a 4 second nag screen on startup, it's fully functional.
> 
> I understand you want people to pay for their license. So do I. But for jeepers sake, if I see one more poor sap jump in with Audacity and it's complete lack of ASIO support because someone like you tries to discourage them from checking out Reaper as a "free" app because you're afraid they won't pay the license...
> 
> Frankly if Reaper is okay with the terms of the demo - you shouldn't need to worry about it. Personally, it took me over 9 months of trying one thing after another in Reaper before I finally felt comfortable enough to make the choice to buy a license and ditch my $500 DAW.
> 
> As for Audacity - Don't do it, dude. Try Reaper first. ASIO support (the driver's your POD and music software/hardware use) is not included in Audacity as they'd have to pay to use it and that would break their gnu license. Unless you're in the mood to completely re-compile their software, it just isn't worthwhile.




OK you're right, I will try reaper and if I like it, it might be worth the 60$


----------



## polarbeast666

what should I do if I just wanted to use my hd500 as effects? Like use m peavey 6505 for its distortion and everything but use the hd500 as a noise gate? I also have a tube screamer in real life, where should that go?


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

polarbeast666 said:


> what should I do if I just wanted to use my hd500 as effects? Like use m peavey 6505 for its distortion and everything but use the hd500 as a noise gate? I also have a tube screamer in real life, where should that go?



You can. Bypass the preamp section on HD500 and connect it with 6505 with the 4 cables method. I liked the TS808 featured in my HD Pro. I hope you'll use it for other FX and not only for noise gate


----------



## ArrowHead

BringerOfBlood said:


> OK you're right, I will try reaper and if I like it, it might be worth the 60$



eek - my apologies - I mistook you for one of the "reaper police" who run from forum to forum yelling "reaper isn't free!!!" any time someone suggested it as a free option for recording. Didn't notice your earlier post, and that you were the one looking for software.


----------



## PodHdBean

this new tone is the shiiit!
Community: Heavy metal players, HOOOO!


----------



## Shamrocky

Hi to All members first.I'm runing ux2 with metal pack for a year.Just for home playing and some recording.Kind of happy with a sound when I'm using cab impulses.But in a few weeks we starting playing as a band and I need a gear.
Don't have a cash for AxeFx hehe,looking for good and cheap stuff.Today I discover this POD pro in rack,Cazares is saying a lot about it.I want to get POD hd pro and tubed engl or mesa boogie power amp.As a cab 2x12 orange or mesa on v30.I have no chance to check this stuff together, even in Dublin
Tell me if I'm wrong or this is a good way for djenty 7 string metal
cheers


----------



## book_of_lies777

ArrowHead said:


> ...blah, blah, blah...
> 
> As for Audacity - Don't do it, dude. Try Reaper first. ASIO support (the driver's your POD and music software/hardware use) is not included in Audacity as they'd have to pay to use it and that would break their gnu license. Unless you're in the mood to completely re-compile their software, it just isn't worthwhile.





um... I've used Audacity for recording with PODs for _years_.  

But yeah, Reaper is great.


----------



## Rocabilly

I dont really care for one direction by Rowan Cat Bradbury-Eason on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

My Pod hates One Direction


----------



## PodHdBean

so were left in the dark yet again
News
=/ i really wish line 6 wasnt so shitty with customer service 
we paid for the top of the line one yet we dont get no pod farm 2.5 and a update lame!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

PodHdBean said:


> so were left in the dark yet again
> News
> =/ i really wish line 6 wasnt so shitty with customer service
> we paid for the top of the line one yet we dont get no pod farm 2.5 and a update lame!



^ agree.
But they don't do it only for PodFarm. For example: Fractal has a few products to sell and their "firmware team" can release more new firmwares. L6 has a lot of products and I heard they were looking for firmware/hardware engineers. That's why...


----------



## PodHdBean

that sounds about right i just hope we at least get pod farm for free cus this pod edit isn't getting it done inside DAW


----------



## ArrowHead

book_of_lies777 said:


> um... I've used Audacity for recording with PODs for _years_.
> 
> But yeah, Reaper is great.



Using ASIO drivers, or having to use a workaround such as ASIO4ALL?

ASIO Audio Interface - Audacity Wiki

ASIO support cannot be built into Audacity.


----------



## ArrowHead

PodHdBean said:


> so were left in the dark yet again
> News
> =/ i really wish line 6 wasnt so shitty with customer service
> we paid for the top of the line one yet we dont get no pod farm 2.5 and a update lame!




Ever actually used Pod Farm? The HD 500 blows it out of the water. I think this is meant to satisfy people who bought the 300 and realized the limitations weren't worth the money saved.

My second guess is that we'll be getting some new updates in the future that the 300 isn't capable of getting, and this is to balance that out a bit.


----------



## ArrowHead

PodHdBean said:


> that sounds about right i just hope we at least get pod farm for free cus this pod edit isn't getting it done inside DAW



Pod Farm is not the HD modeling inside your Pod HD. It's the old models in the X3,XT, and Pod 2.

What issues are you having with Edit? You don't use it in the DAW. It's not a plugin.


----------



## fps

From the Dino interview, he says he runs his POD HD Pro mixed 25% left and right. Mine is mixed 100% left and right. What difference does this make to the sound? Has anyone really experimented with this? I thought it would not make a difference since it's coming out of two monitors usually, creating a panning effect regardless of the mix.


----------



## ArrowHead

fps said:


> From the Dino interview, he says he runs his POD HD Pro mixed 25% left and right. Mine is mixed 100% left and right. What difference does this make to the sound? Has anyone really experimented with this? I thought it would not make a difference since it's coming out of two monitors usually, creating a panning effect regardless of the mix.




The further you pan them out, the larger the stereo "spread" will appear. If you want to hear the effect more clearly, try listening to it on headphones.

A common recording trick is to take two guitars panned at 25%, and two guitars panned at 75-100% to make a really wide and large sound.


----------



## fps

ArrowHead said:


> The further you pan them out, the larger the stereo "spread" will appear. If you want to hear the effect more clearly, try listening to it on headphones.
> 
> A common recording trick is to take two guitars panned at 25%, and two guitars panned at 75-100% to make a really wide and large sound.



You're absolutely right in everything you say, my bad, I should have said, what difference would it make in terms of a LIVE sound?


----------



## ArrowHead

fps said:


> You're absolutely right in everything you say, my bad, I should have said, what difference would it make in terms of a LIVE sound?



A wider spread stereo source will sound thinner/quieter through a mono output. However, if you're running a stereo out the difference will be determined by how the soundman treats the signal you're giving him.

For live use, I'd pan both cabs in the same direction, and run a single output.


----------



## fps

ArrowHead said:


> A wider spread stereo source will sound thinner/quieter through a mono output. However, if you're running a stereo out the difference will be determined by how the soundman treats the signal you're giving him.
> 
> For live use, I'd pan both cabs in the same direction, and run a single output.



Oh my God. That makes so much sense. So if using a single mono output, L or R, in the mix option on the POD both sides should be put to that side as the output?


----------



## ArrowHead

fps said:


> Oh my God. That makes so much sense. So if using a single mono output, L or R, in the mix option on the POD both sides should be put to that side as the output?



I won't say "should", because I could be wrong.

I'll just say that's what _I_ do. Or actually, I might just pan them both to center. I think the POD sums to mono when you use only one output.

I need to check that for you ... or perhaps one of the smarter dudes like Bobbo or Kitten can chime in.


----------



## Malkav

I've made some modifications to the last one, mainly to give it more presence and clarity  Feedback is appreciated 

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/220598/


----------



## 7SM

People that bitch about the POD HD PRO's not being able to produce quality sounds is astounding to me, maybe im just deaf, but what I am able to produce tone wise is pretty phenomenal compared to the $2,200 AXEFX. May come off as crass, but with the availability today of free impulses its really grinds my gears hearing thin fizzy guitars out of the pod HD as I have heard on countless examples.

Signal Chain is Ibanez RG 7620 > POD HD PRO, F-Ball PRE ONLY 57 off axis > Reaper > Poulin LeCab, Sneap Angled Impulse. All clean sounds are Chimps clean patch with an EBOW.

Poppin Fresh eBOW Addition by 7SM on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Blasphemer

7SM said:


> People that bitch about the POD HD PRO's not being able to produce quality sounds is astounding to me, maybe im just deaf, but what I am able to produce tone wise is pretty phenomenal compared to the $2,200 AXEFX.
> 
> Signal Chain is Ibanez RG 7620 > POD HD PRO, F-Ball PRE ONLY 57 off axis > Reaper > Poulin LeCab, Sneap Angled Impulse
> 
> Poppin Fresh eBOW Addition by 7SM on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Granted, the Axe does have a slight (Read: Razor Thin) advantage above the POD, but I honestly think people want to believe that more $$$ = better sounds.


----------



## 7SM

Blasphemer said:


> Granted, the Axe does have a slight (Read: Razor Thin) advantage above the POD, but I honestly think people want to believe that more $$$ = better sounds.



Razor thin as in need an electron microscope and fucking andy sneaps ears to differentiate, half the people I have showed what I am up too recently say "you got an axe-fx cool!" And I chuckle a bit and set them straight, that a simple POD HD bean with the right impulses can sound equally as good in the mix as any axe-fx, also lets not forget that 60-70% of people with an axefx couldn't mix to save their life, it compunds the belief that more $ equals better tone.


----------



## MF_Kitten

I agree, Pod HD + Impulses can rival Axe-FX in the right hands.

But then again, so can the Pod X3. Source: Bulb's test recording of his Blackmachine. Holy fuck that's good tone, and it's just an X3.


----------



## jeremyb

7SM said:


> People that bitch about the POD HD PRO's not being able to produce quality sounds is astounding to me, maybe im just deaf, but what I am able to produce tone wise is pretty phenomenal compared to the $2,200 AXEFX. May come off as crass, but with the availability today of free impulses its really grinds my gears hearing thin fizzy guitars out of the pod HD as I have heard on countless examples.
> 
> Signal Chain is Ibanez RG 7620 > POD HD PRO, F-Ball PRE ONLY 57 off axis > Reaper > Poulin LeCab, Sneap Angled Impulse. All clean sounds are Chimps clean patch with an EBOW.
> 
> Poppin Fresh eBOW Addition by 7SM on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Clean stuff sounds really cool with the ebow, link to patch???


----------



## RickyCigs

7SM said:


> People that bitch about the POD HD PRO's not being able to produce quality sounds is astounding to me, maybe im just deaf, but what I am able to produce tone wise is pretty phenomenal compared to the $2,200 AXEFX. May come off as crass, but with the availability today of free impulses its really grinds my gears hearing thin fizzy guitars out of the pod HD as I have heard on countless examples.
> 
> Signal Chain is Ibanez RG 7620 > POD HD PRO, F-Ball PRE ONLY 57 off axis > Reaper > Poulin LeCab, Sneap Angled Impulse. All clean sounds are Chimps clean patch with an EBOW.
> 
> Poppin Fresh eBOW Addition by 7SM on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free




That's pretty good out of the pre only model. I've got some pretty beefy tones out of my onboard ir's but I've definitely also heard some thin fizzy stuff all over.


----------



## kamello

axxessdenied said:


> tone test 5 by axxessdenied on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> My attempt at a dual amp tone... DC800... pretty happy with the mix.



hey man, what amp are you using? sounds really clear and I would like to give it a try  (im having a few issues regarding clarity and ''oomph'' with the POD  )


----------



## 7SM

This is a test of posting the link to the clean patch

https://www.dropbox.com/s/s5exl70ds9jdlui/Dark.hre


----------



## meambobbo

ArrowHead said:


> I won't say &quot;should&quot;, because I could be wrong.
> 
> I'll just say that's what _I_ do. Or actually, I might just pan them both to center. I think the POD sums to mono when you use only one output.
> 
> I need to check that for you ... or perhaps one of the smarter dudes like Bobbo or Kitten can chime in.



The mixer takes in two stereo channels (A and B) and outputs one stereo channel. The pan control for each channel only reduces the volume of the left or right half of the signal. With them both panned center, the signal is unaltered, just mixed with the other channel and output from the mixer. If it's panned full left, the right half of the signal is dropped completely. So the stereo natures of each channel are preserved through the mixer if panned center. For your applications, I would leave the pan like you want it for recording or stereo use. For live use, if you use a single 1/4" output, you'll get everything mixed to mono. If you want to use XLR output, try to send both. Let the sound man mix it down, or maybe keep stereo if possible. If you need to use one XLR, then pan each channel in the Pod full left or full right and use that output. OR add a mono-summing effect as the last block of your chain. For example, use a Noise Gate and set threshold to min so it doesn't really do anything, other than merge the stereo signal to mono.


----------



## RickyCigs

kamello said:


> hey man, what amp are you using? sounds really clear and I would like to give it a try  (im having a few issues regarding clarity and ''oomph'' with the POD  )




He clearly stated dc800. And I'm pretty sure he posted the patch a bit further down the page


----------



## jbrin0tk

I apologize if this is a stupid question, but what is an impulse, or an IR? I keep hearing about these and cannot find out what they mean. I am a fairly recent new owner of a POD HD500 and am fascinated by all of the different things it can do. Thanks to anyone who takes the time to answer. Much appreciated.


----------



## kamello

@RickySigs: I think that by DC 800 he is referring to his Carvin  , but thanks for pointing out that he uploaded the preset, although I just have the HD 400  


@jbrin0tk: same question here , there aren't stupid questions........except maybe ''how can I djent?''


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

MF_Kitten said:


> I agree, Pod HD + Impulses can rival Axe-FX in the right hands.
> 
> But then again, so can the Pod X3. Source: Bulb's test recording of his Blackmachine. Holy fuck that's good tone, and it's just an X3.



That's true!! I love the sound of my HD Pro. Never tried with external IRs but I think I'll do.


----------



## osmosis2259

Thought I'd post a new track I wrote. All guitars are recorded with POD HD and I used a condenser microphone for the vocals. I also used ezDrummer and Reaper to mix everything.

I want to thank MeAmBobbo because I used his John Petrucci Rhythm patch that he provided (MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Demo) and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## axxessdenied

kamello said:


> hey man, what amp are you using? sounds really clear and I would like to give it a try  (im having a few issues regarding clarity and ''oomph'' with the POD  )



Hey dude! I posted a link the patch. Here it is again! http://line6.com/customtone/tone/220555/
Took me quite a bit of trial and error to figure things out. My first attempts sounded horrendous compared to what I finally achieved 

If you can't load the patch the main tone is coming from the bomber uber model. I also have the treadplate model running quieter (-14.5 db) to give the tone some of that rectifier bite. XXL cab + 57 off axis for the bomber and tread cab with 57 off axis for the treadplate.

Signal chain > Red comp > noise gate > screamer > noise gate > amps > mixer > studio eq > studio eq

Used studio eq to cut a bit at 75hz and 200hz and boosted 700hz and 5000hz.

All trial and error.


----------



## RedSkull

latest mix test used along Ezdrummer Metal Machine

line6_mixdown bass -5 snare ez 1.mp3

I already dropped it in the recording section but what the heck, this is some serious metal direct out of the POD HD all by himself. 

A little salute to MF_Kitten for the general suggestion of using the 3.5M impedance, works great so far


----------



## MF_Kitten




----------



## polarbeast666

hey so I had a great settings and i tweaked it a bit on my podhd500 and now i dont like the tone anymore, how to I get it back to how it was before (it was saved on the pod yes)


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

polarbeast666 said:


> hey so I had a great settings and i tweaked it a bit on my podhd500 and now i dont like the tone anymore, how to I get it back to how it was before (it was saved on the pod yes)



This is why I save backup patch files... If you didn't, you have to remember it and re-tweak!


----------



## RedSkull

MF_Kitten said:


>


----------



## meambobbo

osmosis2259 said:


> Thought I'd post a new track I wrote. All guitars are recorded with POD HD and I used a condenser microphone for the vocals. I also used ezDrummer and Reaper to mix everything.
> 
> I want to thank MeAmBobbo because I used his John Petrucci Rhythm patch that he provided (MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Demo) and I couldn't be happier.




sounds great - glad I could help


----------



## Ballstien

I've had mine for about 3 months now and after alot of tweaking i've dialed in some pretty sweet tones in my opinion. The engl and dual recto are honestly the only way to go if you want a tighter punchy sound. also remember to EQ the hell out post amp signal path.


----------



## PodHdBean

damn the plexi model surprised me lol


----------



## meambobbo

Ballstien said:


> I've had mine for about 3 months now and after alot of tweaking i've dialed in some pretty sweet tones in my opinion. The engl and dual recto are honestly the only way to go if you want a tighter punchy sound. also remember to EQ the hell out post amp signal path.



only a sith deals in absolutes


----------



## acoldbloodykiller

Hey guys i just got my HD pro delivered. i was wondering if you guys could help me build a good tone out of it. also if i intend to use it for recording do i need to use a power amp or can i just go direct? 
im into playing stuff like textures , august burns red , killswitch engage so i was looking for a tone like that. any specific amps should i start with? presets? i'd be grateful if you guys could share your patches as well. cheers


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

Hello good sir! To get you started, I highly recommend the dedicated POD HD thread http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/133583-line-6-pod-hd-thread.html

And also an online guide made by a member on here, Meambobbo, MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Contents


----------



## 7SM

meambobbo said:


> only a sith deals in absolutes



Except the absolute that you must use Cab Impulses if you want it to rival anything near an axe-fx, but if you do, you will be rewarded.


----------



## meambobbo

7SM said:


> Except the absolute that you must use Cab Impulses if you want it to rival anything near an axe-fx, but if you do, you will be rewarded.



While I do not own any Axe-FX, I would contest that statement. The built-in cabs on the Pod are fairly weak on their own, but when combining 2 of them and tweaking their DEP's, I find they rival singular 3rd party IR's. This is not to say the situation is IDEAL, only that one does not NEED 3rd party IR's or cab simulation to rival the high-end gear.


----------



## jbrin0tk

Hey everyone, I asked this back on the last page but go no response, so I figured I would try again. What are impulses, cab impulses, and IR's? I keep hearing about these (the posts above mine, for example) but cannot figure out what they are. I've tried Google, etc., and haven't really found much. I appreciate any help I can get. Thanks, guys.


----------



## Shask

jbrin0tk said:


> Hey everyone, I asked this back on the last page but go no response, so I figured I would try again. What are impulses, cab impulses, and IR's? I keep hearing about these (the posts above mine, for example) but cannot figure out what they are. I've tried Google, etc., and haven't really found much. I appreciate any help I can get. Thanks, guys.


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/79670-impulse-faq-tutorial-thread.html


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> While I do not own any Axe-FX, I would contest that statement. The built-in cabs on the Pod are fairly weak on their own, but when combining 2 of them and tweaking their DEP's, I find they rival singular 3rd party IR's. This is not to say the situation is IDEAL, only that one does not NEED 3rd party IR's or cab simulation to rival the high-end gear.



Not to mention that a lot of guys use their hd's live as don't have the option to use external ir's. 

Anyone that can't get a good tone out of the built in cabs is just lazy.


----------



## 7SM

Yes one is just lazy, but also achieving a superior sound in the end, without scooping or eq'ing out everything to get it to sit right in the mix. Live I would not know what the new HD's sound like as its been a long time, but I used to use the Flextone II back in the day, it was a wednesday, it sat right in the live mix easy. 

I just think that for a majority of modern metal Cab Impulses are the way to go.


----------



## meambobbo

An IR or impulse response is the isolated response of an environment to an impulse signal passed through it. It has a wide variety of applications, even outside of audio. It has become popular for musicians mainly to model guitar speakers/cabinets, but also is often used for reverbs as well.

For cab modeling, a sine wave sweep through the audible frequency spectrum, or a sequence of tones is the impulse. It is run through a relatively transparent (no distortion/compression/artifacts added) power amp into the cab to be modeled, which is mic'ed up. Note that the mic being used to record the signal is also going to be modeled, as well as its angle/position, and the power amp. That's why a transparent power amp is used - so that it is basically unnoticeable in the final product.

Deconvolution is used to remove the impulse signal from the recorded signal, and you end up with just the impulse response. Then you can run a different input signal into a convolution reverb that convolves the input signal with the impulse response, and you get the effect that the input signal is being run through the modeled cabinet/mic.

The Pod HD's onboard cabs likely do use some sort of convolution and impulse response files. What most people are clammoring is for 3rd party IR's to be loaded into the Pod HD. 3rd Parties have created IR's that many would say are superior to the Pod HD's onboard cab/mic simulations, and they additionally have far more options.

For instance, the RedWirez Big Box set of IR's contains an order of magnitude greater number of cabs modeled, and each cab is modeled with a much wider variety of mics, and for each cab/mic combination, there are a wide variety of mic position, angle, and distances. This is in addition to what appears to be a far superior quality of the IR's, as they capture the entire frequency spectrum.

In contrast, the Pod HD's onboard cabs seem weak at certain points in the frequency spectrum and can also sound quite noisy.


----------



## meambobbo

I have focused exclusively on using the Pod onboard cabs for my tones because...

a) I wanted to be able to share my patches with others without having to tell them, "If you want to use my patches, you also need to buy ____ and ____ " etc.

b) I want a portable solution. Using a laptop runs into issue (a) as well as stability and durability concerns, and also requires making sure the audio interface used does not introduce too much latency into the signal. I have a good interface for my desktop, but it requires a PCI card that I can't put in a laptop. I'm sure there are good interfaces for a laptop out there, but I just can't shake the feeling I'd be compromising.

c) I like a wide variety of tones, which means switching cabs at the press of a footswitch. Yes, I know I could run Midi to a computer to potentially have it switch 3rd party IR's, but that's a pain to set up and I doubt it would work as well as switching patches on the Pod.

d) IR processing takes up a lot of computer horsepower, which I'd prefer to keep available for other effects when recording.


----------



## Charlez

I recently got a POD HD500 and did some tests. Here's a little clip using 2 amps (Both uber) but with diffrent mics. I did some post EQ in the DAW

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9799371/0DualUber.mp3


----------



## kamello

shit, that was awesome .___. 


are you using the stock Uber Cab?

Im currently torn between using a Mesa + Uber, or Mesa + ENGL


----------



## Charlez

kamello said:


> shit, that was awesome .___.
> 
> 
> are you using the stock Uber Cab?
> 
> Im currently torn between using a Mesa + Uber, or Mesa + ENGL



Both of them with the Tread V-30 cab. One of them with an SM57 On axis and the other with the 409


----------



## pathos45

Charlez said:


> I recently got a POD HD500 and did some tests. Here's a little clip using 2 amps (Both uber) but with diffrent mics. I did some post EQ in the DAW
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9799371/0DualUber.mp3



Settings?

More so the cabs dep settings


----------



## Charlez

pathos45 said:


> Settings?
> 
> More so the cabs dep settings



The one with the 409 I left it with default settings. The one with the sm57 has a 120hz Low Cut, 60% Res Level thump and decay at 50%


----------



## jbrin0tk

Thanks for the replys on impulses, guys. Much appreciated. So, if I understand correctly, you can only use them when hooked to a laptop? You can't download them onto the pod like the patches you can get at customtone?


----------



## Shask

jbrin0tk said:


> Thanks for the replys on impulses, guys. Much appreciated. So, if I understand correctly, you can only use them when hooked to a laptop? You can't download them onto the pod like the patches you can get at customtone?


Nope. Not currently. The Axe-FX and GSP1101 does this, but not Line 6.


----------



## Charlez

Here's a clip using the POD HD Treadplate with Redwire Impulses in the DAW.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9799371/POD HD COOKIES.mp3


----------



## DropTheSun

This one comes straight from the POD HD500 (bass and guitars). Drums are programmed using EzDrummer Metalheads. 

Chaka ka ka chaa -Djent-


----------



## Thrashman

Tried to use my webcam mic to demo the periphery patch i've made. Didn't work that well. the tone is bitchin' though. Pretty much nailed the self titled album tone.

I'll let you watch and laugh at my horrible webcam though.


----------



## meambobbo

sounds promising even through the cam. mind posting patch?


----------



## Thrashman

Deffo. Don't think it's of any use since i'm using a pine body with the pickup mounted a few millimeters closer to the bridge than usual. Probably sounds dull and woofy with any other guitar.

Give me a minute!
I'll record it direct when I've got the strength/time to do it aswell.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1242892/Purrifferin.hbe


----------



## fps

Charlez said:


> Both of them with the Tread V-30 cab. One of them with an SM57 On axis and the other with the 409



Once I get out there playing with the band, the V-30 is the ONLY cab that does the job.


----------



## kamello

Charlez said:


> Here's a clip using the POD HD Treadplate with Redwire Impulses in the DAW.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9799371/POD HD COOKIES.mp3



you just conviced me of buying one


----------



## MildlyMoist

Hello forum, got some questions for hd pro users.

First off, concerning djenty/modern tones...

How do you get rid of fizz. i cant seem to nail it without turning my top end to liquid shit...

Have you got your tones to purr ?
such as 45 seconds into this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eClfwmilip8&feature=plcp
mine seem to end up pretty flat sounding

Concerning 7 string and + tones.
Getting rid of low end so the heavy strings sound good, makes higher chords and lighter strings sound too thin. have you got round this ?


----------



## McBonez

Perhaps you guys can give me a bit of a hand 

Just picked up a POD HD Pro, and I'm kinda in a bind of "newbishness" since I've never really used anything aside from a straight tube amp before.

Now, I plan on using the POD into a Crown XLS1000, into my Randall 4x12 cab.

Would it be better for me to use a 1/4" to XLR M from the unbalanced out into the power amp? 

Or use a straight xlr - xlr and go from the balanced out of the pod into the xlr input of the power amp?

What are you guys doing?

Much appreciated


----------



## eastguitar

Charlez said:


> Here's a clip using the POD HD Treadplate with Redwire Impulses in the DAW.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9799371/POD HD COOKIES.mp3



Great tone!! 

Post EQ or compressor??


----------



## Charlez

eastguitar said:


> Great tone!!
> 
> Post EQ or compressor??



I did a few cuts in the guitar bus at 4k, 2k, 800hz and 400hz plus a low and highpass. Then a limiter with like 2db of gain reduction

at least those cuts work well with the impulses I used which are the Mesa from the Big Box series. SM57.


----------



## eastguitar

Charlez said:


> I did a few cuts in the guitar bus at 4k, 2k, 800hz and 400hz plus a low and highpass. Then a limiter with like 2db of gain reduction
> 
> at least those cuts work well with the impulses I used which are the Mesa from the Big Box series. SM57.



Thanks!


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

Does anyone have a good sounding reverse delays? I've never been able to get this right, even with single pedals.

Something along these lines,
Caspian - Further Up - YouTube



Also any postrock patches would would be appreciated


----------



## polarbeast666

im using my peavey 6505, cable from my output right to my effects return and cable from guitar input to my guitar and it works perfect but sometimes theres this weird noise that comes out that sounds like a channel on the amp is switching almost (it isnt) but thats what is sounds like and its freaking me out..


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Charlez said:


> Here's a clip using the POD HD Treadplate with Redwire Impulses in the DAW.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9799371/POD HD COOKIES.mp3



This is awesome! I don't like so much the sound of the Treadplate but made it sound great!


----------



## Kidneythief

Did a "song" using my POD. Plus Reaper and some other goodies.

Neon Truth by Bogdányi Ferenc on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Enjoy 

edit: and I hope you guys can give me objective opinions, because facebook and other social media are not really thrustworthy


----------



## Deadnightshade

Thrashman said:


> Deffo. Don't think it's of any use since i'm using a pine body with the pickup mounted a few millimeters closer to the bridge than usual. Probably sounds dull and woofy with any other guitar.
> 
> Give me a minute!
> I'll record it direct when I've got the strength/time to do it aswell.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1242892/Purrifferin.hbe



May I ask what is the parametric EQ doing there with everything at neutral controls except Q ?  I know it affects the tone even like this,but it still strikes me strange


----------



## Electric Wizard

mr_fruitbowl said:


> Does anyone have a good sounding reverse delays? I've never been able to get this right, even with single pedals.
> Also any postrock patches would would be appreciated


Can't help with the reverse delay, but in terms of post rock patches, I have two that I really like. One is the blackface with cave reverb set quite high. The other is one of the presets by line 6 called "2 suns rise" (not sure if it's on anything by the hd300) but that's basically a hiwatt with an autovolume that does swells really nicely. If you want the exact settings for any of these I can post them.

Otherwise, once the soldano models come out for the other pods, I think the clean and crunch would both be good starting points for a post rock sound as well.


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

Electric Wizard said:


> Can't help with the reverse delay, but in terms of post rock patches, I have two that I really like. One is the blackface with cave reverb set quite high. The other is one of the presets by line 6 called "2 suns rise" (not sure if it's on anything by the hd300) but that's basically a hiwatt with an autovolume that does swells really nicely. If you want the exact settings for any of these I can post them.
> 
> Otherwise, once the soldano models come out for the other pods, I think the clean and crunch would both be good starting points for a post rock sound as well.



If you wouldn't mind posting that would be great!
Any advice for distortion/fuzz?

Really looking forward to the new patches alright, especially the doom model.


----------



## meambobbo

Deadnightshade said:


> May I ask what is the parametric EQ doing there with everything at neutral controls except Q ?  I know it affects the tone even like this,but it still strikes me strange



Eq effects introduce a slight delay into the signal. So you can use it to create (or eliminate) a comb filter effect where certain frequencies are canceled. Some people like to use it on a single amp patch in only one channel to filter out the frequencies around 8khz. I like to use it on dual amp patches with different cab/mics to try to "resync" them so the highs aren't canceled.

It requires experimentation to understand what effect it'll have on tone. All the eqs seem to vary their delay amount so it depends on which you choose. Also each pair of cab/mic combinations has an unknown delay and you won't know what effect it'll have on tone until you try.

I describe some of my process here:
MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Cabs and Mics


----------



## Deadnightshade

I know that MeAmBobbo , I check out your guide frequently . 

It striked me strange cause it was towards the end of the signal path thus it was delaying the signal of both amps


----------



## meambobbo

Whoa so toggling it makes a difference to the tone even with lows, highs, and gain set to 50%? I didn't actually check the patch but assumed that's what was happening. I have heard of similar weird issues of getting tonal changes from things that shouldn't make a difference and in those cases the issue was corrupted firmware. Reflashing made the issues go away. Worth a shot in your case. I've never had a parametric behind the mixer with neutral settings alter my tone...


----------



## Electric Wizard

mr_fruitbowl said:


> If you wouldn't mind posting that would be great!
> Any advice for distortion/fuzz?
> 
> Really looking forward to the new patches alright, especially the doom model.


Finally got the settings for you. This is the "two suns rise" patch which I really like. The other one I use is literally just the blackface with its preset cab, mic, and eq settings and a cave reverb.

I haven't nailed a distorted post rock sound yet, so I can't comment too much about that. I usually use my 7 with cl/lf set and so far the crunchlab has sounded too harsh, though admittedly I haven't devoted much effort to it.


----------



## mlancaster1

Im not sure if this has been mentioned on here before, but looking through the manual when it talks about the master knob, it recommends to have the master cranked all the way and use the channel volume to suit your needs to get the best sound. I have been doing the opposite with the channel volume cranked all the way and using the master volume as my overall volume. Does this sound right? I have the desktop pod so I just use it for recording and as my main audio interface so I find having the master cranked for just the guitar sounds a little odd. Anybody care to explain how they use the channel and master knobs?


----------



## Alekke

I'm interested in your experience with POD HD compressors and their effect on distortion tone, especially for djenty-percussive sound.
Which one do you find best, on what settings and why?
TNX


----------



## MF_Kitten

I finde that the Tube Compressor has the most transparent sound, and the most percussive attack to it. my chain tends to be gate-screamer-gate-amp-gate-compressor. First gate is set up so you don't get noise, and it feels natural. The second gate works along with the slight compression that the screamer's overdrive gives (i have the "drive" setting at about 15-16%), so i run that at the same setting usually, so you don't lose anything, and the chuggyness and gain feels the same, but it stops much more instantly, and attacks harder. Then after the amp, i add a gate that works in the same way, by cutting the sound when i'm not playing anything "useful". It cleans everything up one final time. Then the compressor at the end works perfectly with the hardness of the attack that all the gates give you, by giving you this hard transient percussive attack at the start of each chug or note. Use it gently though, it sounds stupid if you overdo it


----------



## Alekke

wow, 3 gates? I find one just enough ... but never mind that. 

So you use tube compressor at the end of a chain?

What about other compressors as first in chain? 
I started experimenting with one but as I have little experience with those, I just follow my ears but no big difference is going on.

I read lot of people using red, blue or vetta at the beginning of the chain. I find it not bad, but is it necessary?


----------



## meambobbo

I pretty rarely use compressors but only use the tube comp. I use it in front the amp. More often I just use a touch of drive on a distortion effect in front the amp to thicken up the tone before the amp distortion. The other comps do too much IMO. And unfortunately there's no really configurable compressor that has attack and hold settings etc. and keep in mind all comps are mono summing so if you want stereo effects place them behind the comp


----------



## RickyCigs

Alekke said:


> wow, 3 gates? I find one just enough ... but never mind that.
> 
> So you use tube compressor at the end of a chain?
> 
> What about other compressors as first in chain?
> I started experimenting with one but as I have little experience with those, I just follow my ears but no big difference is going on.
> 
> I read lot of people using red, blue or vetta at the beginning of the chain. I find it not bad, but is it necessary?



I use the red more than any others. I haven't had much time to play with the tube comp though and I should probably make time. 

That being said, I use my compressor at the very start of the chain much in the way that misha described in an older interview when he still just used engl heads. The compressor helps open the gate even if your using less volume on your guitar or a clean channel. That way I can run tighter gate settings and not have to worry about them staying closed when picking lighter. 

Also, i only ever use two hard gates in the chain. I usually put them: 
Red comp>hard gate>screamer>hard gate>amp


----------



## cyril v

Holy hell, I haven't updated my Pod in sooo long. 

I just went to check for updates and the L6 Monkey doesn't update to the newest version, just the next version in line? Kinda weird, so far it's auto-updated four updates in a row (1.55, 1.56, 1.57, 1.58), I'm sure there are more to go, but this is kind of amusing. 

Edit: 1.59 it is.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Alekke said:


> wow, 3 gates? I find one just enough ... but never mind that.
> 
> So you use tube compressor at the end of a chain?
> 
> What about other compressors as first in chain?
> I started experimenting with one but as I have little experience with those, I just follow my ears but no big difference is going on.
> 
> I read lot of people using red, blue or vetta at the beginning of the chain. I find it not bad, but is it necessary?



I only use any kind of compression before distortion like Misha: to retain sustain and growl through heavy gating, without losing the actual gated sound.

With all those gates you have to be careful with the levels. The first gate should be turned on alone at first. set it so that there's no audible noise when you're muting the strings, with screamer on and everything. Let the first gate have a bit more release time. Then the second gate actually does the tightening up AFTER the screamer, with the shortest decay time. The third one only does a little bit of gating on top, to get the remaining noise, with the decay a little higher again to avoid artifacts. So 3 softer gates = tighter than one heavy gate when used right.

The compressor before distortion is alright, but i find i get a too "extreme" sound when doing that, and i just let my compression come from the Screamer drive knob. It doesn't sound gainier at low settings, it just rounds off the peaks of your sound, so it's more even before the next gate.


----------



## CptMcKay

Quick question! I'm about to pull the trigger on a Pod HD and was wondering if there was any reason to go for a Pro over a 500? I know there is a few differences in inputs and outputs, could anyone explain that better? I would mostly be using it for jamming through a poweramp into a cab, and some recording here and there. Thanks in advance, guys!


----------



## RickyCigs

CptMcKay said:


> Quick question! I'm about to pull the trigger on a Pod HD and was wondering if there was any reason to go for a Pro over a 500? I know there is a few differences in inputs and outputs, could anyone explain that better? I would mostly be using it for jamming through a poweramp into a cab, and some recording here and there. Thanks in advance, guys!



If your planning on using it for jamming, the 500 might be your better option. Unless you only use one patch at all times and don't need to change anything while playing. Or, if you like spending money, then get the pro


----------



## japs5607

CptMcKay said:


> Quick question! I'm about to pull the trigger on a Pod HD and was wondering if there was any reason to go for a Pro over a 500? I know there is a few differences in inputs and outputs, could anyone explain that better? I would mostly be using it for jamming through a poweramp into a cab, and some recording here and there. Thanks in advance, guys!



I was just about to post the exact same question. The pod hd pro is £200 more than the hd500. And then You have to buy the floor board on top. I think I only want the pro for the looks factor in a rack. But is that really worth the extra £365. I think not


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Charlez said:


> Here's a clip using the POD HD Treadplate with Redwire Impulses in the DAW.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9799371/POD HD COOKIES.mp3



Best Pod Hd sound I've heard so far 
What does your Pod- signal chain look like?


----------



## budda

Any tips on getting a good Treadplate or 800 patch? I have a recto patch dialed in right now and it just sounds boxy to me. My brother suggested some parametric EQ'ing, it could still use some improvement to me. Using an HD400 at 1.59 (I think?) with no chance to update just yet. A POD Edit screenshot would rule!

Currently using my iPhone's wireless as a modem. Waiting on getting the registry info from the previous owner so I can download user patches from L6.

Thanks!


----------



## Charlez

Marv Attaxx said:


> Best Pod Hd sound I've heard so far
> What does your Pod- signal chain look like?



Thanks! Pretty simple: Noise Gate > Screamer > Treadplate (No Cab)

then Redwirez impulses and post EQ in DAW


----------



## Alekke

Charlez said:


> Thanks! Pretty simple: Noise Gate > Screamer > Treadplate (No Cab)
> 
> then Redwirez impulses and post EQ in DAW



Very good!


btw. thanks MF_Kitten, meambobbo and RickyCigs for sharing the experience.


----------



## japs5607

Can anyone verify if this statement is true:-


"There are two cautions, though: To use the USB capabilities in the studio, your computer needs to have a USB 2.0 portUSB 1.1 will not do the job. If you dont have a suitable port, you can likely add a USB 2.0 card to gain the required port. Dont think you can get away with using a USB. hub; like most devices that make heavier demands than something simple. like a mouse or keyboard, the HD500 wants to commune directly with your. computerno middleman allowed."


If have just read it on HCAF. Now as someone who is seriously considering the hd500 am I going to have to get a USB 2.0 card to be able to run the software editor. Curently running windows xp still and I get the warning message come up saying this device would run better if I was using USB 2.0 and that's just plugging in my iPod touch.

Not willing to spend out on the unit if I'm going to have to go through the effort of upgrading my pc

Any help much appreciated
Thanks


----------



## RickyCigs

japs5607 said:


> Can anyone verify if this statement is true:-
> 
> 
> "There are two cautions, though: To use the USB capabilities in the studio, your computer needs to have a USB 2.0 portUSB 1.1 will not do the job. If you dont have a suitable port, you can likely add a USB 2.0 card to gain the required port. Dont think you can get away with using a USB. hub; like most devices that make heavier demands than something simple. like a mouse or keyboard, the HD500 wants to commune directly with your. computerno middleman allowed."
> 
> 
> If have just read it on HCAF. Now as someone who is seriously considering the hd500 am I going to have to get a USB 2.0 card to be able to run the software editor. Curently running windows xp still and I get the warning message come up saying this device would run better if I was using USB 2.0 and that's just plugging in my iPod touch.
> 
> Not willing to spend out on the unit if I'm going to have to go through the effort of upgrading my pc
> 
> Any help much appreciated
> Thanks



Yes you do need a 2.0 usb. Pretty sure you would have serious latency issues without it. If it even worked at all. 

A pci USB card is like $30 and anyone with half a brain could install it. Don't let that make your decision to not buy an hd.


----------



## geoffshreds

quick question. I'm having trouble getting sound via spdif. running my pod into an m audio pro fire 610. pro fire is clocked (slave) to the pod. i can see my input signal on the pro fire's mixer, so its getting sound in...but I'm getting nothing out to my monitors. whats going wrong here?


----------



## RickyCigs

geoffshreds said:


> quick question. I'm having trouble getting sound via spdif. running my pod into an m audio pro fire 610. pro fire is clocked (slave) to the pod. i can see my input signal on the pro fire's mixer, so its getting sound in...but I'm getting nothing out to my monitors. whats going wrong here?



Is your "monitor" button turned on?


----------



## geoffshreds

Of course my monitors are turned on....superior drummer coming out loud and clear..no sound from the guitar


----------



## japs5607

RickyCigs said:


> Yes you do need a 2.0 usb. Pretty sure you would have serious latency issues without it. If it even worked at all.
> 
> A pci USB card is like $30 and anyone with half a brain could install it. Don't let that make your decision to not buy an hd.



Thanks Ricky. Just hoping my 2003 Sony vaio will run it


----------



## meambobbo

Geoffshreds, To get sound out the monitors outside the daw, you have to click the button in the m audio mixer to send the spdif input to the monitors. In the daw, you have to enable the spdif in as your input rather than the analog inputs. I have to do this every time I open cubase. If done correctly you can see the levels in the track pop up and down as you play. Then click the monitor button and there you go. Hope that helps. Sounds like you're close


----------



## RickyCigs

geoffshreds said:


> Of course my monitors are turned on....superior drummer coming out loud and clear..no sound from the guitar




That's not what I'm asking. 

On the channel your using for the pod in your DAW is the monitor function turned on? Superior drummer will without it as its a midi instrument, but inputs like the pod will sometimes only be heard with the monitor function active.


----------



## meambobbo

right - monitor button in DAW != monitor power switch


----------



## geoffshreds

Im not sure whats going on here. i have input monitoring activated in my DAW (logic 9). spdif (pro fire 610) selected for my input. spdif selected as my source in the pro fire mixer. all input and output faders are up. i can see my signal, but still no sound inside or outside of my DAW. it works if i simultaneously connect the pods USB, but then i feel thats defeating the purpose of what I'm trying to do. As I'm connecting to the pro fire because it runs via firewire.
by the way i love your tone guide bobbo, you should charge membership for that thing haha


----------



## geoffshreds

Ok so im not sure what this did, but i reverted back to the factory settings on the pod and the pro fire 610. restarted the computer and re-plugged everything in on a clean slate. its working now. thanks for trying to help


----------



## meambobbo

lol - good to hear - ignore the curiosity and move on...unless it starts not working again. then just fire a few .40 rounds into the computer and call it a day.


----------



## meambobbo

FWIW, my SPDIF magically stopped working last night after a win 7 update and reboot. everything else is working fine, but I can't get the Pod to sync with it for the life of me. no hardware changes or anything like that. using a 75 ohm cable. never had any problems for the past 2 years...


----------



## mlancaster1

Ok so I havnt received a response on my question can someone help a brother out. In the manual it says to get the best sound with the master cranked all the way? does anyone do this? I always cranked the channel volume and used the master as an overall volume


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

mlancaster1 said:


> Ok so I havnt received a response on my question can someone help a brother out. In the manual it says to get the best sound with the master cranked all the way? does anyone do this? I always cranked the channel volume and used the master as an overall volume



Does it really say that?

I noticed with my unit that when recording direct, the master volume doesn't affect the volume, it only affects the volume when going through headphones or an amp.


----------



## meambobbo

mlancaster1 said:


> Ok so I havnt received a response on my question can someone help a brother out. In the manual it says to get the best sound with the master cranked all the way? does anyone do this? I always cranked the channel volume and used the master as an overall volume



Cranking the MASTER knob on the front of the unit is going to give you the best signal-to-noise ratio for the analog outputs of the Pod. However, there may be cases depending on what you're running it to where you are gonna clip external gear. I have to back off of it to about 65-70% or it does something weird to the effects loop return of my Spider Valve Mk I.

It's also nice to have some flexibility, using it as a global volume or master volume, instead of always using it at max (or just below clipping external gear). If you have a Peavey ValveKing or 5150, which doesn't have a true master volume, you can use it as if it were the amp's master volume knob. Lower values may have worse SNR, but it's worth the flexibility I find.

Having the Pod disconnected from a computer via USB can sometimes improve the SNR when using lower MASTER knob settings.

The Ch. Vol. (in Edit, VOLUME knob on the unit) control should NOT be cranked to 100%. This is likely to clip the Pod's internal digital signal resolution. Even if somehow it's not clipping that, if you have any sensitive effects behind the amp block, such as EQ's, they are likely to clip. I recommend keeping it at 50% OR LESS.

If you need more volume from your patches, using a clean boost at the end of them is the best way to get this. I'll get that from a Studio EQ or Mid-Focus EQ, whose Gain parameters relate to overall output and do not affect frequency response. Or you can put everything in one Channel, so the Mixer is the last thing in your chain and boost there. Or you can use an FX Loop last with a patch cable and boost the Receive level.

I cover all these topics here:
MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Tips/Pitfalls

See the last section in Tips, and the first two in Pitfalls.


----------



## meambobbo

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Does it really say that?
> 
> I noticed with my unit that when recording direct, the master volume doesn't affect the volume, it only affects the volume when going through headphones or an amp.



It only affects the analog outputs. It attenuates an analog amplifier that feeds the analog outputs. Thus, it should be treated like any analog gain stage - maximum output so long as you're not clipping anything. Of course, if it's the last attenuator in your entire signal path, you should use it to simply control final volume, such as when using headphones, or running into the effects loop return of an amp without a master volume knob.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

meambobbo said:


> It only affects the analog outputs. It attenuates an analog amplifier that feeds the analog outputs. Thus, it should be treated like any analog gain stage - maximum output so long as you're not clipping anything. Of course, if it's the last attenuator in your entire signal path, you should use it to simply control final volume, such as when using headphones, or running into the effects loop return of an amp without a master volume knob.



Thanks!


----------



## geoffshreds

meambobbo said:


> lol - good to hear - ignore the curiosity and move on...unless it starts not working again. then just fire a few .40 rounds into the computer and call it a day.



.40 would do nice...all i have are 9mm s but yeah man, wanted to smash all my gear last night when it wouldn't work. lol


----------



## mlancaster1

Thanks for the response I'll try that out


----------



## SuperMutant

Anyone try the POD hd through some good monitors like yamaha or krk? I have nothing but problems with my tube combo, tubes die in like 2 months and my dogs/cats love peeing on the thing and I really want to get rid of it.


----------



## RickyCigs

SuperMutant said:


> Anyone try the POD hd through some good monitors like yamaha or krk? I have nothing but problems with my tube combo, tubes die in like 2 months and my dogs/cats love peeing on the thing and I really want to get rid of it.



That question has been answered at least 50 times in this thread. 

Short answer, yes.


----------



## SuperMutant

RickyCigs said:


> That question has been answered at least 50 times in this thread.
> 
> Short answer, yes.



What should I expect?


----------



## RickyCigs

SuperMutant said:


> What should I expect?



It will sound like a mic'd amp. You'll have to do some tweaking from your current patches, but that's about it. I only use mine through a pa speaker or headphones for recording.


----------



## SuperMutant

RickyCigs said:


> It will sound like a mic'd amp. You'll have to do some tweaking from your current patches, but that's about it. I only use mine through a pa speaker or headphones for recording.


 The pod has a dual amp feature right? Will this sound like a studio recording?


----------



## MiPwnYew

I only use my HD500 through my KRK RP8's and my Alto TS112A. Sounds good to me


----------



## Bevo

Has anyone used the HD500 through a clean Fender tube combo with no FX loop?

From what I remember the amp is stupid loud with no real distortion on the clean so it should work with my settings.

We are jaming with this and I can't bring my PA on the plane so I am kinda stuck with this amp.
Is there anything I should try or know?


----------



## RickyCigs

Bevo said:


> Has anyone used the HD500 through a clean Fender tube combo with no FX loop?
> 
> From what I remember the amp is stupid loud with no real distortion on the clean so it should work with my settings.
> 
> We are jaming with this and I can't bring my PA on the plane so I am kinda stuck with this amp.
> Is there anything I should try or know?



Set your output to "combo front"


----------



## meambobbo

a friend of mine had a hot rod deluxe with a boss board and he enabled cabinet simulation on his. it never sounded wonderful, but I could never get a better sound out of it without the cabinet simulation. Fender combo's tend to have bright, harsh speakers - great for those shimmering cleans, but not so great for a heavy distorted tone.

So you might want to try using Studio/Direct and trying some different cab/mic combinations.

there's no right/wrong way. See this:
MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Setup

and check out section "E"


----------



## Thrashman

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1242892/remakeofdjentinesses.mp3

Toying around with some old material, I apologize for the overbearingly loud snare and the silly track working name!


----------



## Bevo

So tried it through the Fender combo just now using the combo pre set up. Yes it was bright but I managed to get a decent tone with a huge mid that cut through nice. In a couple hours we will be Jaming and I think I will be set.

Edit: I went with a no POD amp pre and used a couple distortion pedals and delay into the amp to push it instead of using the POD as a pre, this was my best tone yet and I am ready..
After our hockey game tonight its going to be beer and metal...can't wait!!!!!


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

This is a crosspost from recording.

I'm having an issue recording in Reaper, the audio is really really low.
Here are the files,

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fsizzvw9mblu1am/drums.RPP
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ndyh9m47j6d93z/drums.mp3
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ebcy3mar8qtzg20/problem.RPP
https://www.dropbox.com/s/m8yn89z7gzqmh0d/problem.mp3

Physical unit set
Master: full
Volume: around 9 o clock

HD Edit,
Ch Vol: full
Master: 10%

Can anyone help please?!....should mention I'm recording direct USB.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Try increasing volume on the Pod and setting the master on the Edit to 50%


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> Try increasing volume on the Pod and setting the master on the Edit to 50%



Problem with this is, recording and playback in Reaper is very loud. It's just the rendered files that are having audio issues.


----------



## RickyCigs

mr_fruitbowl said:


> Problem with this is, recording and playback in Reaper is very loud. It's just the rendered files that are having audio issues.



Your channel volume should still never be at 100 ad your master is set pretty low. 

That being said, Ive noticed with cubase as well that the rendered files are fairly quiet. Try running some mastering processes.


----------



## Tones

I usually plug my hd300 into the effects loop in my peavey ultra tube head, connected to this line 6 spider 4x12 cabinet. I have this patch that sounds great in recordings and through a decent set of small speakers, even a bass combo, but sounds like ass through the amp and cabinet.

Anyone else seem to have this problem? I don't know if it's because of the amp/mic sim. But am I better off getting a power amp, or is my cabinet the problem, or both. I need something that will be good for live shows.


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

RickyCigs said:


> Your channel volume should still never be at 100 ad your master is set pretty low.
> 
> That being said, Ive noticed with cubase as well that the rendered files are fairly quiet. Try running some mastering processes.



I was able to get a somewhat acceptable rendered file (still not good by any means) using,
physical unit
Master:50%, 

Edit
Ch Vol: 100%
Master: 100%

But I had to set the mixer sliders in Reaper to max DB


----------



## RickyCigs

mr_fruitbowl said:


> I was able to get a somewhat acceptable rendered file (still not good by any means) using,
> physical unit
> Master:50%,
> 
> Edit
> Ch Vol: 100%
> Master: 100%
> 
> But I had to set the mixer sliders in Reaper to max DB




If your recording via usb, the master volume on the unit does nothing except change your monitor level. Still sounds like something is up. And those kind of levels there should be no way you can max your volume in reaper without massive amounts of clipping...


Can't remember if you said what method of input you were using, but try checking in your I/O menu. Some of the output options, like spdif for example, you can change the output level


----------



## RedSkull

back on page 128 I posted a link where I showed the POD HD alone in a mix and how it could sound. Since then I EQ'd the same patch and what a difference.

before EQ:
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/105858506/blast NO EQ.mp3


after EQ: (+ levels adjustments  )
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/105858506/blast LinMB.mp3


So... lesson of the day, EQ the shit out of your guitar


----------



## kamello

EQ'd in what way? Graphic EQ and that kind of stuff? 



I started using Eq's today, and the sound is infinitely better, I have a 400 though, so I might buy a real Tube Screamer to use it along the POD EQ (I didn't knew that I couldn't use both at the same time when I bought it  )


----------



## RedSkull

kamello said:


> EQ'd in what way? Graphic EQ and that kind of stuff?



I used Waves Linear Phase EQ (LinEQ)


----------



## Electric Wizard

kamello said:


> I might buy a real Tube Screamer to use it along the POD EQ


 Do it! I've been doing that for months and it works well enough. It's not quite as good as a fully optimized patch for a 500/pro/bean but it's made me less frustrated with the effects blocks.


----------



## mindwalker

Hey guys! I could have started a new thread but seeing as there's already the dedicated POD HD thread I guess I can just ask a few things here! 

Well in short I'm the owner of a Pod X3 and I'm considering to buy a POD HD 500. However I'm also planning to get a real amp (ENGL pr0n) for some more satisfying noddling! I'm no professional.. this is more for my own unwinding and since I have a day job that can pay me some toys then why the hell not ?  However I still like to invest in things that make some sense...

Seeing that I live in an apartment I won't be able to use a real amp all the time! When I must be absolutely silent I need other options and this is where my X3 or POD HD 500 will come in (with headphones)! But I'm wondering if I can use these also for effects only with a real amp ? I heard some horror stories about the POD sucking tone from a real amp but well I guess sucking tone depends on the listener.. 

Or would I be better off getting a dedicated effects unit (like a G Major) and ditch the POD altogether ? I could then just use a cab simulation solution supporting headphones together with the real amp.. of course I would have to buy an entirely new sound interface and maybe a MIDI pedal (the POD is my sound interface so far...)

On the other hand if I keep the POD or upgrade to an HD 500 I can just take those with me for the occasional jam at someone's place specially since they're light and can work off of some simple computer speakers...
But then I could also invest on something like a Blackstar HT-5 for this very purpose...

Decisions.. decisions.. are you guys 100% happy with your PODs or do you see there some limitations ?

I also read about the high impedance headphones output that can sound bad with generic headphones.. (although my X3 sounds fine with my current ones) or how the lack of a full signal bypass sucks tone but I wonder if this is any problem...

Right now with my X3 I settled for about 2-3 tones that I use all the time... and I'm too lazy to look for new ones so... maybe that tells me that I'm not a huge tweaker.. I just want a couple of really good tones..

I'm sorry if I'm asking something that has already been answered in this thread but since it's quite big I hardly have time to read through it all and the search didn't yield very specific results...


----------



## meambobbo

mindwalker said:


> Hey guys! I could have started a new thread but seeing as there's already the dedicated POD HD thread I guess I can just ask a few things here!
> 
> Well in short I'm the owner of a Pod X3 and I'm considering to buy a POD HD 500. However I'm also planning to get a real amp (ENGL pr0n) for some more satisfying noddling! I'm no professional.. this is more for my own unwinding and since I have a day job that can pay me some toys then why the hell not ?  However I still like to invest in things that make some sense...
> 
> Seeing that I live in an apartment I won't be able to use a real amp all the time! When I must be absolutely silent I need other options and this is where my X3 or POD HD 500 will come in (with headphones)! But I'm wondering if I can use these also for effects only with a real amp ? I heard some horror stories about the POD sucking tone from a real amp but well I guess sucking tone depends on the listener..



I think the real horror stories have been when using the four cable method, which requires using the Pod's FX loop, which is an extra set of D/A A/D conversions, and can add noise to the tone. Ppl have also pointed out it tends to reduce the volume of the signal by about -6 db, which if not compensated definitely seems to hurt tone.

For using the Pod just for FX, you don't need to use the 4 cable method - you can just run it in the effects loop of your amp. However, this means you would be placing all the effects behind your amp's pre-amp. You would need the four cable method to place some effects in front and others behind. For instance, wahs and distortion effects typically go in front the amp, whereas delays and reverbs go behind. Compressors and modulations can go either way, depending on what type of sound you want.

That being said, many people have not experienced any problems with it. Things like ground loops can be dealt with, even if it is a pain to do so in certain situations. I wouldn't say the Pod's FX Loop is fatally flawed, although maybe it could work a little better.



mindwalker said:


> Or would I be better off getting a dedicated effects unit (like a G Major) and ditch the POD altogether ? I could then just use a cab simulation solution supporting headphones together with the real amp.. of course I would have to buy an entirely new sound interface and maybe a MIDI pedal (the POD is my sound interface so far...)



If you use a real amp, make sure you have either speakers or a dummy load connected to the amp, or you will fry it. Also, you can't run the power amp's output directly into an audio interface, or you will fry the interface.

The main benefit of the Pod is that (a) it is an all-in-one solution. Without it, you would need a midi floorboard to control the G-Major (unless you are willing to stop playing and change stuff with your hands). Also, to change amp channels, you would need to tap-dance between its foot controller and the midi controller for the G-Major. Or buy something that can switch the amp via midi.

and (b) the Pod offers a wide variety of tones. With the amp route, you get it's 2-3 channels and that's it. The Pod has like 25 amp models. Plus the distortion effects.

I don't know if the G-Major does distortion effects, like simulations of Tube Screamer or other stomp box distortions. In any case, it does not have an effects loop, so they wouldn't do you any good anyway - you have to run the unit behind your amp's pre-amp, so distortion effects wouldn't sound right.

The G-Major probably has higher quality effects, in regard to the modulation effects and probably delays and reverbs, and maybe even pitch shifting. But again, you can only run the modulation effects behind your preamp, and sometimes you need a mod effect in front.



mindwalker said:


> On the other hand if I keep the POD or upgrade to an HD 500 I can just take those with me for the occasional jam at someone's place specially since they're light and can work off of some simple computer speakers...
> But then I could also invest on something like a Blackstar HT-5 for this very purpose...



I have brought my Pod to my friend's to jam and just ran through his home stereo. Took a little EQ'ing on that end (had to turn off the subwoofer) to get the tone right, but it was close enough to a real rig and VERY convenient to carry.

Computer speakers might not get you to the volume you want for jamming - depends on the speakers.



mindwalker said:


> Decisions.. decisions.. are you guys 100% happy with your PODs or do you see there some limitations ?



I have never been 100% happy with any piece of gear. Have you? I would buy mine again, though. 



mindwalker said:


> I also read about the high impedance headphones output that can sound bad with generic headphones.. (although my X3 sounds fine with my current ones) or how the lack of a full signal bypass sucks tone but I wonder if this is any problem...



It's not a huge issue, but the frequency response won't be perfect through low impedance headphones. I've tried my headphones direct to the Pod or through my computer audio interface - there's not a drastic difference in tone. Def not a dealbreaker. You can always get a small, inexpensive headphone amp if you think it's an issue.



mindwalker said:


> Right now with my X3 I settled for about 2-3 tones that I use all the time... and I'm too lazy to look for new ones so... maybe that tells me that I'm not a huge tweaker.. I just want a couple of really good tones..



I'm sure you'd be happy with some of the patches posted here. Dialing in a patch yourself can get you closer to your idealized sound, but there are a lot of pitfalls and intricacies that might hinder you with the pod HD. They are things to be aware of - not things that require a crapload of tweak time.



mindwalker said:


> I'm sorry if I'm asking something that has already been answered in this thread but since it's quite big I hardly have time to read through it all and the search didn't yield very specific results...



You did the right thing ;-)


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

RickyCigs said:


> If your recording via usb, the master volume on the unit does nothing except change your monitor level. Still sounds like something is up. And those kind of levels there should be no way you can max your volume in reaper without massive amounts of clipping...
> 
> 
> Can't remember if you said what method of input you were using, but try checking in your I/O menu. Some of the output options, like spdif for example, you can change the output level



Below are the settings I'm using. It was literary plug in record..I didn't mess with anything as playback volume was fine.


----------



## meambobbo

My metalhead friends, I have some rather interesting discoveries related to combining the onboard cab sims on the Pod HD. In short, I have started using Voxengo Sound Delay to find the best latency to add to one cab/mic sim when using with another, so that there is minimal frequency cancellation in the high end.

I have also analyzed all the relatively tone-transparent effects on the Pod HD, seeing exactly how much delay they add to the signal. Thus, I am able to make patches that add the exact amount of latency necessary to sync the two channels and get what results in a phenomenal tone.

I will have patches and clips up in the next few days, along with pictures of all of my research. My current patches that use employ this research and methodology sound much better than any of my previous patches, which I know many of you are fans of.

*Here's where you guys come in:
*Using EQ's and Compressor effectsto do this is clearly not ideal, as it eats up lots of DSP. 2 effects can be up to nearly 20% of the available DSP. I can kiss any reverb or additional EQ goodbye. These trade-offs are UNNECESSARY and UNDESIRABLE.

I am going to start a serious effort to get Line 6 to implement a delay effect, or add a delay parameter to each Channel in the Mixer block. I want this effect to be able to delay the signal by 1-50 samples. This would take up virtually NO DSP, and would allow a more precise method to minimize frequency cancellation between the two channels.

Line 6 isn't going to listen to me if I act alone. I am going to need a swarm of people to stand beside me requesting this feature. I feel we can actually get them to listen to us because (a) the effect would be VERY SIMPLE to implement, (b) take up virtually no DSP so it'd have basically no downside, (c) allow demonstrable improvements to dual amp/dual cab tones, (d) allow users to dial out phase issues when using multiple input sources, (e) prevent comb filter issues when using certain effects that add latency to the signal in one Channel only, and (f) reduce the need for user-uploadable IR's.

Are you with me?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

meambobbo said:


> Are you with me?



I'll join the battle for toanz.


----------



## PodHdBean

im with u meambobbo!
im so sick of not being able to use the pitch glide and 2 amps + pre eq n reverb.i can never get the reverb or delay when i add 2 eq.SUCKS!!!
especially if u try and use 2 separate guitars we have a small list of combinations we can do before dsp limit is reached


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

meambobbo said:


> Are you with me?



Yes!


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

hey guys, im having a problem with the pitch glide....im trying to get that crisp 12 string monuments/tesseract ambient sound. However it seems that no matter where i have it in the chain, the 12 string gets weird like its either distorting/clipping or some kind of frequency interference.. I set the glide up to +12 and the mix is about 35%. This happens if im using a clean amp tone, or one with more gain. ive isolated the effect just by itself and the same thing happens. Even one of the factory presets sounds like that. Is this normal, or is there an eq that can help with the clipping?


----------



## Alejandro

guys, this shitty pod hd400 is driving me crazy... anyone had any tips on how to get a good mix on cubase? i have tried all, but the guitars still sound crappy...


----------



## xCaptainx

Hey everyone!

So my New Zealand HD500 clinic went really well! Super stoked with the turnout. We had a video feed going to the projector but we did not record it, it was simply to show people what I was doing on the HD500 itself. 

I have however saved the patch I created at the clinic and wrote a post clinic recap. 

Auckland Line 6 HD500 Clinic &#8211; the recap | Six-String Samurai

The first half of the article is explaining why I now go full D.I with the HD500 and use a powered monitor i.e. the gear journey I've had to get to this. 

The last half is some cool functionality I've learnt on the HD500, and how to do it yourself. 

Check it out if you want, and check out the patch I've created also


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Great! Very interesting article


----------



## meambobbo

bukkakeONyoMAMA said:


> hey guys, im having a problem with the pitch glide....im trying to get that crisp 12 string monuments/tesseract ambient sound. However it seems that no matter where i have it in the chain, the 12 string gets weird like its either distorting/clipping or some kind of frequency interference.. I set the glide up to +12 and the mix is about 35%. This happens if im using a clean amp tone, or one with more gain. ive isolated the effect just by itself and the same thing happens. Even one of the factory presets sounds like that. Is this normal, or is there an eq that can help with the clipping?



Doesn't sound normal to me. Try putting a Studio EQ in front of it and reducing the Gain - or a Volume Effect and rolling back the pedal or the volume parameter.

I don't know if the effect really adds much volume to the signal - but anything that does add volume can potentially push the signal into clipping. Or try rolling back on your guitar's volume knob.

If it's still clipping even at lower levels, maybe your firmware is corrupted.

What are you running your Pod into? Potentially it could be that too, but it seems like the Pitch Glide is the culprit - you never have clipping otherwise, right?


----------



## meambobbo

Cool write-up Ross. Smart manipulations with the Exp pedal.

I'll have to try the patch out soon. 0% Decay on the cab? Boosted Thump on the XXL?!!? Intrigued...

One suggestion would be to stagger the open/close thresholds on the Hard Gate so the close threshold is just a bit lower than open. Just a db or two difference helps keep it from getting that zipper/jitter effect when a note is sustaining and just on the cusp of kicking on the gate. But you may not hit that issue depending on the style of music you play.


----------



## xCaptainx

yup I play with the gate alot, at the moment I don't have an issue simply because I use the Line 6 L3M powered monitor and use the HD500/L3M combo as my stage source and D.I gigging rig. I have the stagesource monitor LOUD (it drowns out my other guitarists 5150!) so I never have any problems with gate, it's too loud for it to stutter. 

One thing I went through in the clinic was that my patches were created during band practises and gigs at extremely loud volumes. Personally I felt this was the best approach as the subtle nuances REALLY shine through at loud, gigging volumes. I believe this resolves many issues people have with modellers. 

It would be akin to writing off a boutique amp because you're using a palmer D.I and listening to it at bedroom level. You lose the complex and interesting touches that the deep editing functionality provides at such a low volume. 

If anything, I'd recommend everyone to try the HD500 with a very, very loud FRFR system. It's amazing!


----------



## DMONSTER

I dementia lil clip by Dan Schmid on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Starting to get better and better with my mixes (I think lol) this one is still probably a bit too bassy but this is just using a patch on the pod with the built in cab IR's what do you guys think? I can post the patch if people like it enough


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Maybe an odd question but how do you guys go about finding the right 'balance' between reverb and delay?


----------



## MF_Kitten

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Maybe an odd question but how do you guys go about finding the right 'balance' between reverb and delay?



it's entirely a matter of taste. When it sounds good, it's good. I find the specific sweet spot for me is between 35% and 45%, depending on the tone. Midsy tones sound overwhelming faster, for example. My goal is to have the first repeat of the delay after i play a note to be slightly lower in volume from the actual note. So try a setting of 40% and turn it up or down depending on how that works for you. I usually use kinda low settings on reverbs if they are together with delays, because i use it to fill in the space more than anything. If i only have a reverb on, i'll probably go with the same 35%-45%.


----------



## MF_Kitten

xCaptainx said:


> One thing I went through in the clinic was that my patches were created during band practises and gigs at extremely loud volumes. Personally I felt this was the best approach as the subtle nuances REALLY shine through at loud, gigging volumes. I believe this resolves many issues people have with modellers.



People tend to forget how your guitar ends up sounding the way it does through an amp and cab. The sheer volume, with the resulting power amp and speaker distortion, is a large part of that. When i tried using my regular studio patches through a loud cab, it struck me just how gainy it was, and any decent volume would give me tons of feedback. I tried making a new patch through that setting, and the amount of gain needed to sound fucking AWESOME was surprisingly low. It sounded like my studio patch would have sounded direct, in terms of gain, yet i used much less of it somehow. 

I would simply take that patch and turn up the "Master" knob in the power amp modelling settings to push it back up for direct recording.


----------



## Purelojik

MF_Kitten said:


> People tend to forget how your guitar ends up sounding the way it does through an amp and cab. The sheer volume, with the resulting power amp and speaker distortion, is a large part of that. When i tried using my regular studio patches through a loud cab, it struck me just how gainy it was, and any decent volume would give me tons of feedback. I tried making a new patch through that setting, and the amount of gain needed to sound fucking AWESOME was surprisingly low. It sounded like my studio patch would have sounded direct, in terms of gain, yet i used much less of it somehow.
> 
> I would simply take that patch and turn up the "Master" knob in the power amp modelling settings to push it back up for direct recording.




THIS.

It was only until i turned the gain knob down did everything start to make sense and sound good.

my gain is at 9%-10% any more might get a bit more oomph but past 15% for me its all fizz. I also stopped using a compressor in the chain. turned the screamer down a tad. Sounds awesome with my setup.

Heres the patch

if you like lemme know. i use it for my RGA121 in Drop Db with 11-49 strings. 

Heres a demo WITHOUT impulses (POD Hd cabs)

I used that with some impulses (in the soundcloud Description)


----------



## Alekke

I don't use tube screamer any more in my live setup. Actually I didn't like it with my analog setup either. Turns out I don't like that specific mid hump and graininess ... I was always more into clean boosting and something in between. So my choice of POD HD boost is Boost Comp. I find it more natural, twangy and beefy sounding.


----------



## Bevo

Had my purist tube snob blues player buddy over last night to look at my new Strat and drink beer.
I spent an hour before setting up some nice blues patches for him..he didn't want to waste his time on digital and brought his Fender Twin.

Needless to say at the end of the night he was very impressed and was building his own patches to try different stuff out, I was playing the twin LOL!!


----------



## cgraci

Does anyone know how A pod WOULD SOUND WITH A MESA SINGLE RECTIFIER?


----------



## SchfiftyWanSchfifty

It would PROBABLY SOUND VERY NICE, and you have A FEW OPTIONS ON HOW TO RUN IT THAT WILL GREATLY AFFECT THE SOUND.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Finally I've learnt to use the Mid-focus EQ properly! It's AWESOME! Thanks meambobbo for all the advices and the guide on his site!


----------



## cgraci

I was gonna look at one today. Can you give me advice? 300 or 500 and how do I run it for best sound. Oh btw I got a single rectifier combo series 2 . Is that still ok?


----------



## meambobbo

get the 500. thank me later when you realize how locked down the 300/400 are.

oh and you can either run the four cable method or if you don't want to use the rectifier's preamp circuitry (which would blow my mind if you didn't), you could just run it into the amp's effects loop return. either way you probably want to use the 'combo power amp' output mode (http://foobazaar.com/podhd/toneGuide/setup)


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

500. Always.


----------



## meambobbo

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> Finally I've learnt to use the Mid-focus EQ properly! It's AWESOME! Thanks meambobbo for all the advices and the guide on his site!



i didn't realize how to use it for a long time until I saw matt m guitar's youtube vid demonstrating what it actually did and understanding that the gain parameter didn't have anything to do with the filtering taking place. the default settings are anything but subtle


----------



## Deadnightshade

I'm not sure if my ears are playing tricks on me,but I used two tips from meambobbo 's guide that are supposed to be controversial,but somehow they worked:

One of my cabs is the hiway with the 57 on axis.Meambobbo suggests some parametric EQ settings that dip a bit the honky area around 770 (if my math is correct).

On some other part of the guide,he mentions using a pre- studio EQ for the angel f-ball boosting the 700 Hz area.

Weird thing is,I used the studio as post EQ,and I also used the parametric EQ settings.Unless I'm mistaken,the studio EQ doesn't have a narrow Q , nor is considered narrow a Q of 50% in the parametric EQ settings.

For some reason those two EQ's don't seem to cancel each other,and they sound better than trying to boost a little the 700 Hz area (which is what is supposed to happen due to the partial cancellation )


----------



## meambobbo

i don't think of EQ'ing before the amp really affecting final frequency response but changing which frequencies are distorting vs. compressing, changing the character or type of the distortion. If the amp is just on the verge of breakup, nearly all the frequencies are being compressed into a relatively flat frequency response. Boosting any frequency will not hurt the others, it will only push the boosted frequencies into distortion. If you boost bass, you get fuzz. If you boost lower mids, you get crunch. If you boost upper mids, you get djent. If you boost treble, you get splatty grit. Now not all amps respond the same way - some don't get as fuzzy as others and some as djenty as others, no matter how much you pre-EQ them. But there's always a difference in tone tending in that direction.

Post-EQ is totally different - you are changing the relative volume level of frequencies. It doesn't change the tone of the distortion, only the final frequency response.

I think that's how I understood your post.

And yes, sometimes I do combine a wide Q boost with a narrow Q cut at the same frequency. This gets you kind of a butte shape rather than a mountain shape to the frequency response, so that you boost a wide range, but the peak doesn't end up dominating the tone.


----------



## cgraci

Thanks alot Bobbo. Gonna check it out tomorrow!


----------



## Bevo

Social Distortion assistance

We are doing some these songs at our jams and I am having a hard time getting close to what they sounds like.
The use Fender Bassman heads with Marshall 4-12 cabs and there must be a boost in there somewhere.
They are also using P90 PU's and using my Strat single coils or its HB I can't get close.

Any idea?
I have had good luck with the JCM800 but still not 100%

Going for this tone including leads..


----------



## japs5607

Is it possible to create a sitar style effect from the pod hd ?
And does the line 6 board operate the pod hd pro like a hd500. By at I mean can you switch an effect off and on in a patch from the floorboard

I will be buying either one of these units this week and just need to confirm these 


Thanks


----------



## jbrin0tk

I don't know about the sitar sounds, but yes you can switch effects on and off on the 500. You might check customtone. Maybe someone has created a sitar like patch you can use or use as a starting point and then tweak.


----------



## MF_Kitten

japs5607 said:


> Is it possible to create a sitar style effect from the pod hd ?
> And does the line 6 board operate the pod hd pro like a hd500. By at I mean can you switch an effect off and on in a patch from the floorboard
> 
> I will be buying either one of these units this week and just need to confirm these
> 
> 
> Thanks



An octave up pitch shifter mixed 50% with an auto-wah type effect is usually used for that.


----------



## japs5607

jbrin0tk said:


> I don't know about the sitar sounds, but yes you can switch effects on and off on the 500. You might check customtone. Maybe someone has created a sitar like patch you can use or use as a starting point and then tweak.




But what about with the floor board ??


----------



## RedSkull

posted in the recording studio but it is the POD HD after all (the bass too, done through my 8 strings )


https://dl.dropbox.com/u/105858506/23 septembre mix.mp3


----------



## Bevo

Damn!!!


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Thought I'd share this little ambient jig I made using my HD500.

Ambientest by Matthew Noble on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

If anyone wants the patch I'll be happy to post it up!


----------



## RickyCigs

RedSkull said:


> posted in the recording studio but it is the POD HD after all (the bass too, done through my 8 strings )
> 
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/105858506/23 septembre mix.mp3




I dig this. Did you use your 8 string as the bass itself? Any fx besides the bass amp sim? I've excluded bass on all my tracks because I don't own one and couldn't get a convincing enough fake down lol


----------



## meambobbo

RedSkull said:


> posted in the recording studio but it is the POD HD after all (the bass too, done through my 8 strings )
> 
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/105858506/23 septembre mix.mp3



dang - i wanted to listen to this and i'm getting a missing file now. posted anywhere else?


----------



## devolutionary

OK, so I'm curious. This is meant to be their premier piece of kit. So why are the amp options (and effects, for that matter) so bloody limited compared to POD Farm? I can't find anything about upgrade options or packages on Line6's website. It seems like all the amp models I really like are NOT available.

Am I completely missing something, or am I in fact understanding this entirely accurately?


----------



## metal_sam14

Quality over Quantity basically. 
You get 20 odd refined and well thought out amps, rather than 60 odd half assed emulations that mostly sound like hammered shit.


----------



## devolutionary

Except for the part where some of those hammered shit models actually work really well in dual-tones and on A/B selects. I shall have to look in to the tones available a bit more I think, see if I can work with them well on POD Farm. Good to know I was comprehending however.


----------



## RedSkull

meambobbo said:


> dang - i wanted to listen to this and i'm getting a missing file now. posted anywhere else?



sorry I had to redo the mix, the drum was a little overpowering

here you go https://dl.dropbox.com/u/105858506/23 sept mix.mp3


----------



## RedSkull

RickyCigs said:


> I dig this. Did you use your 8 string as the bass itself? Any fx besides the bass amp sim? I've excluded bass on all my tracks because I don't own one and couldn't get a convincing enough fake down lol



Its actually a cheap trick I tried for myself and think works actually not too bad; I use the dirty bass preset in the pod hd and play the bass part on the neck pickup + the tone pot completly off. This pretty much remove all possible treble and give you a plausible bass background in the mix at center (guitars are pan hard left and hard right). After recording I do a multiband compression (waves) + high pass filter (ozone) . However I do add a lot of bass (frequency wise) during "mastering"... but from the start it give a good bass background behind the guitars


----------



## devolutionary

How is the HD PRO with non line6 floorboards? I assume there isn't much issue with them? The FBV has an expression pedal I don't need and the shortboard hasn't got the number of buttons I want. Ideally I just want a volume pedal and a punch of buttons, so other floor controllers are tempting.


----------



## Syriel

devolutionary said:


> How is the HD PRO with non line6 floorboards? I assume there isn't much issue with them? The FBV has an expression pedal I don't need and the shortboard hasn't got the number of buttons I want. Ideally I just want a volume pedal and a punch of buttons, so other floor controllers are tempting.



Pretty sure as long as its a MIDI floorboard, you could use it no problem.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

devolutionary said:


> How is the HD PRO with non line6 floorboards? I assume there isn't much issue with them? The FBV has an expression pedal I don't need and the shortboard hasn't got the number of buttons I want. Ideally I just want a volume pedal and a punch of buttons, so other floor controllers are tempting.



I have FBV Shortboard mkii and I love it. The expression pedal controls my volume pedal in some patches. I really like the Exp toe switch. I use it in my main rhythm for switch off my two gates and switch on a third gate: very useful for those quick solos/high string riffing


----------



## meambobbo

from the L6 forum:
Community: dual cab setlist/research

For those who have followed my work with the Pod HD, you know that I have often used "dual cabs" in my patches. For those who don't, see here to catch up: MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Cabs and Mics - basically I'm using the same amp in a dual amp patch but varying the cab/mic used in each channel. I combine a "bright cab" with a "dark cab" to get a consistent, high-quality frequency response from the uber-lows to ultra-highs.

A big part of dialing in these tones revolves around one cab/mic being out-of-phase with the other. Previously, I used two crude methods to work-around this issue: either find combinations that seemed to be in-phase, or try adding a neutral EQ or two to one Channel only to see if it improved the tone. Today, I present you a solid set of research data that more accurately demonstrates and rectifies the issue.

But first, here is a small sample of my research applied to a HD 500 setlist. Notice the tone is consistent and rich throughout the entire frequency spectrum. I cannot get close to this quality of tone with a single amp/cab. If you can, I'd like to see your patch.
http://foobazaar.com/podhd/toneGuide/dualCabs.h5s

This is just the tip of the iceberg. I plan to complete this setlist with other cabs serving as the "bright cab" other than the Tread V-30 and 57 on axis. I also want to make multiple setlists for each of the high gain amps. I also want to add the Marshall T75 cab. I want everyone who enjoys high gain to hear what the Pod HD is truly capable of.

The naming convention for each patch is "2_X_Ym_Zn" where 2 means dual cab setlist, X means amp used, Y means cabinet in Channel A, m means mic in Channel A, Z means cabinet in Channel B, and n means mic in Channel B. For instance, the first patch is "2_R_R-_R/" - this means dual cab setlist, Rectifier amp, Rectifier cab with 57 on axis mic in Channel A, Rectifier cab with 57 off axis mic in Channel B. Below lists all possibilities for the legend:

Amps
J - JCM-800
R - Rectifier
U - Uberschall
F - Fireball

Cabs
R - Tread V-30
H - Hiway
X - XXL
G - Greenbacks
U - Uber

Mics
- - 57 on axis
/ - 57 off axis
9 - 409 Dyn
2 - 421 Dyn
4 - 4038 Ribbon
1 - 121 Ribbon
6 - 67 Cond
8 - 87 Cond

There are 3 links below. The first is a spreadsheet with a matrix of every possible combination of cab/mic with another, for the Tread V-30, Hiway, XXL, Greenbacks, and Uber 4x12 cabs with all available mics with the delay required to make them in-phase represented in a number of samples assuming a 96 kHZ sample rate. The second is a list of relatively tone-transparent effects, the settings I used for my research, and the delay time in samples the effect adds to the signal. The third is a list of a combination of effects, useful to get liquidity from the second link.
http://foobazaar.com/podhd/toneGuide...elayTimes.xlsx
http://foobazaar.com/podhd/toneGuide/FXDelayTimes.xlsx
http://foobazaar.com/podhd/toneGuide...elayTimes.xlsx

So here's how to apply this knowledge. First look up any pair of cab/mic you want to use with any other cab/mic in the CabDelayTimes spreadsheet. Channel A's cab/mic is listed on the x axis, Channel B on the Y axis. Where these rows and columns meet, you'll see a number. That tells you the number of samples you need to delay Channel B to get phase correction. If the number is negative, that means you need to apply the delay to Channel A (if so, it might be simpler to simply switch the cab/mic in Channel B to Channel A and vice versa).

Once you have found the delay number, you need to add effects to channels A and B to get the specified delay. You'll notice in the FXDelayTimes spreadsheet, the smallest delay time for any effect is 6 samples. To get values less than that you need to add a larger delay to one Channel and a shorter delay to the other Channel. For instance, to get a 4 sample delay in Channel B, you'd put a Parameter EQ in Channel A and a Blue Comp in Channel B. This puts 10 samples in Channel B and 6 sample in Channel A, giving you a difference of 4 samples in Channel B. This is where the FXCombinationDelayTimes spreadsheet is useful - you can quickly look up combinations that will yield delay samples in increments of 1 sample from 1 to 20+.

A few notes:
Even with phase correction, the bass can get a bit woofy sounding if you dial in bass on both cabinets. I set the Low Cut Cab DEP to around 50% (260 HZ) on my "bright cab" to prevent having both too much bass and it sounding a bit "off". The bass is going to sound cleaner and tighter from the "dark cab" anyway.

On my "dark cab", I find even with phase correction, the mixed high ends sound kinda fake together, especially when using different mics. So I generally set the amp's Treble control to 0% on my "dark cab".

Most of the compressors additionally include a LP filter. This is quite evident when they are applied to whichever channel you use as your "bright cab". Thus, I try to avoid using them to delay the signal on my "bright cab". If I need to use one to get the specified phase correction in my document, I just ignore that and get as close as I can using an EQ or something that definitely won't kill my high end. For instance, if I need an 8 sample delay, the closest is the Vetta Juice at 7.5 samples, but I instead use a Mid-Focus EQ with 6.5 samples. On my "dark" cab, this is not an issue. I'm ok with dialing out the high-end there, and will use whatever gets me closest to the research.

Many cab/mic combinations are currently impractical. Using 3-4 effects to achieve phase correction is a huge drain on DSP and effect blocks. I hope my research isn't the end result, but a starting point for individuals to realize how powerful the onboard cab/mic sims can be if they could be dialed in as mentioned. The real end-game is for Line 6 to implement a feature to be able to delay each channel on the Mixer block by samples in increments of 1 from 0-60. This would require a buffer maximum of 60 samples, which at 24 bits is only 180 bytes of memory. It should require little to no DSP, similar to the Volume effect. Then any dual cab combination would become practical, even when using some DSP-expensive effects.

Related threads:
Feature Request
http://line6.com/support/message/390465

TheGearPage Thread about Pod HD timing
http://www.thegearpage.net/board/sho....php?t=1138483

TheGearPage thread discussing the same effect delay phenomenon
http://www.thegearpage.net/board/sho...d.php?t=964530


----------



## Malkav

So I have made yet another rhythm tone for 8 string  

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/220934/

I would love any feedback that I can be given, really any feedback at all - Even to say it's shit


----------



## meambobbo

RedSkull said:


> sorry I had to redo the mix, the drum was a little overpowering
> 
> here you go https://dl.dropbox.com/u/105858506/23 sept mix.mp3



Thx dude. That was awesome


----------



## RedSkull

meambobbo said:


> Thx dude. That was awesome



with all the infos you give on the Pod hd , dont you record music too? we would love to hear a little song or something


----------



## meambobbo

RedSkull said:


> with all the infos you give on the Pod hd , dont you record music too? we would love to hear a little song or something



lol, that was the initial target, but i've been sidelined in other endeavors for right now. soon though...soon...


----------



## Charlez

Just recorded this with my new Squier Jim Root Telecaster with the POD HD500

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9799371/Squier Jim Root Test.mp3


----------



## Electric Wizard

Pulled the trigger on a bean tonight, got too fed up with the inflexibility of the 300. Plus the fact that they're bundling pod farm with it now makes me think there's some neat stuff in store for the better units in the future.


----------



## Zei

Hey guys! I finally had a little bit of time to record something Direct and get a feel for the sound. This is it: Tone Test 1 by Nicholas Nicoletti on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

I find it's not all that bad considering it's my completely unedited live through an amp tone (Stack Power is what I usually play through). I'm gonna edit copy and edit my tones soon into a different set and make it more clear and tight for recording purposes. Cause it's good for live playing but no through a PA or recording.

But I've run into a problem... when I want to listen to what I recorded as it will come out I have to change my ASIO drive to ASIO Full DirectX, but I record with the ASIO PODHD500. Also when I have the PODHD500 driver all the sound comes out of my amp (naturally), and the DirectX driver comes out of my speakers. Is there a way I can set my output to the former and keep my input as the latter so I can record direct and when I listen it comes out sounding good but I can still hear my playing through the amp?


----------



## meambobbo

hey guys, if you haven't noticed, i've updated my tone guide again:
MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Contents

I'm going to be adding clips and patches and images to demonstrate some of the points soon, and I'm also revamping the patch demo as well. All my patches are updated, but I'm still working on many of them.


----------



## rg7420

meambobbo said:


> hey guys, if you haven't noticed, i've updated my tone guide again:
> MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Contents
> 
> I'm going to be adding clips and patches and images to demonstrate some of the points soon, and I'm also revamping the patch demo as well. All my patches are updated, but I'm still working on many of them.



Will you be posting the updated Mesa/Dream Theater patches? I dig your old ones, curious to how the new ones sound.


----------



## meambobbo

yeah, i'll get em done tonight or tomorrow - at least the fake mark ii/iv ones.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Zei said:


> But I've run into a problem... when I want to listen to what I recorded as it will come out I have to change my ASIO drive to ASIO Full DirectX, but I record with the ASIO PODHD500. Also when I have the PODHD500 driver all the sound comes out of my amp (naturally), and the DirectX driver comes out of my speakers. Is there a way I can set my output to the former and keep my input as the latter so I can record direct and when I listen it comes out sounding good but I can still hear my playing through the amp?


 
You could try using ASIO4ALL, I've heard some people have been able to force two different sound cards to run together with it..I've never personally had any luck wth it, but you can try. Is there a need to have an amp that is only guitar signal in the room? You could always ditch the amp and plug your speakers (if its not a laptop) into the headphone out of the HD500 for monitoring, then you don't need to switch back and forth.


----------



## Zei

GunpointMetal said:


> You could try using ASIO4ALL, I've heard some people have been able to force two different sound cards to run together with it..I've never personally had any luck wth it, but you can try. Is there a need to have an amp that is only guitar signal in the room? You could always ditch the amp and plug your speakers (if its not a laptop) into the headphone out of the HD500 for monitoring, then you don't need to switch back and forth.



I didn't even think of running my speakers into the headphone port. I might run my front two speakers into the HD500 and use the rear/center/sub into my laptop. Would I use the PODHD500 driver to make it work out so that it sounds good AND I can record?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm so glad I'm using an interface; life is so much more simple this way.


----------



## meambobbo

ok, this is it - final edit for Petrucci Mk IV Rhythm and Mk IIC+ Lead from A Dramatic Turn of Events. Enjoy.

http://foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/SH_DT-Mk4R_0928.h5e
http://foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/SH_DT-Mk2L_0928.h5e

Final Petrucci tones - Pod HD by meambobbo on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Purelojik

Anyone want a heavy Djenty patch?

Heres the sample i posted in the recording studio section

And the patch

Seven string
Mahog body(patch will be bright for those without a dark sounding body but should work well with some tweaks)

BKP Aftermath bridge. 

No impulses or post EQ. (just one instance to remove Dat fizz + bandpass. 


Tell me what you think guys!


----------



## DMONSTER

Okay been having an issue lately when I get tones off of line 6 customtone website.... why is it any patches that are .hre files I cannot put them onto my hd bean? Any help with this would be awesome


----------



## Purelojik

DMONSTER said:


> Okay been having an issue lately when I get tones off of line 6 customtone website.... why is it any patches that are .hre files I cannot put them onto my hd bean? Any help with this would be awesome



same problem here dude. still trying to find out why . although i havent tried changing the extension. perhaps try that?


----------



## DMONSTER

Purelojik said:


> same problem here dude. still trying to find out why . although i havent tried changing the extension. perhaps try that?



How do you change the extension?


----------



## RedSkull

Convert POD HD 500 Presets to POD HD Desktop & POD HD 300 & POD HD 400 | www.jzab.de


----------



## meambobbo

.hbe is desktop
.h5e is 500
.hre is Pro

What you need to do is download HD Edit for whatever type of file you're downloading to open the patch. If it's a .hre file, you need to open it with HD Pro Edit. Once you have the patch open, you need to remove any incompatible features for the type of patch you want to convert it to. This has to do with the inputs and the fx loop.

The Desktop has no FX loop or Variax input. The Pro has a line input the other two do not have. There may be other inconsistencies but I believe that is all there are.

Once you've changed the patch to get rid of any inconsistencies with the device you actually own, save the patch to your computer. Then change the extension to your device. It should load into that version of HD Edit. For example, an .hre file edited to not use the Line or Variax inputs and not have an FX Loop effect in the chain can be changed to .hbe, and then you can load it into HD Edit Desktop and load it onto a bean.

To change the extension, you simply rename that portion of the file - the last 3 characters. By default, Windows 7 hides extensions for known file types. So even though a file is actually named "patch.hre", you will only see "patch" once you install HD Edit Pro. If you change "patch" to "patch.hre", you aren't actually changing the extension. You'll actually make the patch named "patch.hre.hbe", so it still is a HD Desktop patch.

Go to Start > Control Panel > Folder Options. Click the View tab. Uncheck the box that says, "Hide extenstions for known file types". Now you can just rename the extension in the file name to change the extension.


----------



## DMONSTER

But that one doesnt seem to work for the .HRE files that i download off of customtone? Thats odd


----------



## DMONSTER

meambobbo said:


> .hbe is desktop
> .h5e is 500
> .hre is Pro
> 
> What you need to do is download HD Edit for whatever type of file you're downloading to open the patch. If it's a .hre file, you need to open it with HD Pro Edit. Once you have the patch open, you need to remove any incompatible features for the type of patch you want to convert it to. This has to do with the inputs and the fx loop.
> 
> The Desktop has no FX loop or Variax input. The Pro has a line input the other two do not have. There may be other inconsistencies but I believe that is all there are.
> 
> Once you've changed the patch to get rid of any inconsistencies with the device you actually own, save the patch to your computer. Then change the extension to your device. It should load into that version of HD Edit. For example, an .hre file edited to not use the Line or Variax inputs and not have an FX Loop effect in the chain can be changed to .hbe, and then you can load it into HD Edit Desktop and load it onto a bean.
> 
> To change the extension, you simply rename that portion of the file - the last 3 characters. By default, Windows 7 hides extensions for known file types. So even though a file is actually named "patch.hre", you will only see "patch" once you install HD Edit Pro. If you change "patch" to "patch.hre", you aren't actually changing the extension. You'll actually make the patch named "patch.hre.hbe", so it still is a HD Desktop patch.
> 
> Go to Start > Control Panel > Folder Options. Click the View tab. Uncheck the box that says, "Hide extenstions for known file types". Now you can just rename the extension in the file name to change the extension.



 Wow it worked thanks so much man now i can finally use a bunch of patches that would never work before


----------



## feilong29

dreamermind said:


> hey guys. check out my latest clip with pod hd 500
> No dance no fun (demo clip) by Stigmergy on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> no post eq on guitars . T-Racks on master bus.



HOLY CRAP! Sick tone and playing brother!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

I really enjoyed last meambobbo JP Mark II+ lead tone but I want to add a pitch glide for some harmonies in specific song...DSP over. Shit! Any suggestions?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

When is the 5150 model coming out? I am more than a little irritated now..


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Stealthdjentstic said:


> When is the 5150 model coming out? I am more than a little irritated now..



^ agree. I have too few choices for my high gain rhythm!!


----------



## meambobbo

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> I really enjoyed last meambobbo JP Mark II+ lead tone but I want to add a pitch glide for some harmonies in specific song...DSP over. Shit! Any suggestions?



Buy a digitech whammy pedal, hehe. Sorry dude but unless u want to sacrifice dual cabs it ain't gonna fit. If u use IRs its not a prob but otherwise maybe try the hiway with off axis mic. If u try it just copy the patch so you have them right next to each other and keep a/b'ing until u have the eq as close as possible


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> ^ agree. I have too few choices for my high gain rhythm!!



Im very close to going axe fx if we dont get a 5150 :/


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

meambobbo said:


> Buy a digitech whammy pedal, hehe. Sorry dude but unless u want to sacrifice dual cabs it ain't gonna fit. If u use IRs its not a prob but otherwise maybe try the hiway with off axis mic. If u try it just copy the patch so you have them right next to each other and keep a/b'ing until u have the eq as close as possible



In the next days I'll tweak my lead tones. At the moment I'm using a Fireball with Engl 4x12 and off axis SM57. It's not bad but I want something better. Tried with the Uberschall but didn't liked it so much... 

here are my two main lead patches. The only difference between them is the pitch glide set to -12 in the first one and set -3 in the second one. Also a slight EQ difference... 

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/70412209/ERASE.hre
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/70412209/SHRED.hre

EDIT: 
Here are two solos from my band recorded with the ERASE patch (I repeat, SHRED is very similar)

http://soundcloud.com/lorenzoofblaskhyrt/pod-hd-pro-reamp-solo
http://soundcloud.com/lorenzoofblaskhyrt/pod-hd-pro-reamp-solo-ii

Shitty sound is shitty.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Stealthdjentstic said:


> When is the 5150 model coming out? I am more than a little irritated now..



Sure, first thing you do is start whining


----------



## MF_Kitten

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Im very close to going axe fx if we dont get a 5150 :/



The uber or elektrik models are pretty close, if you tweak it right. Not quite the same kind of tone, but you can get the same kind of qualities for sure. I'll toss you some toanz later on.


----------



## Sepultorture

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Im very close to going axe fx if we dont get a 5150 :/



i've factored out Kemper, but i'm still on the fence bout the pod and axe fx 2
 
obviously there's plus' with the axe fx, but that's a big price tag when i can just get an HD bean and plug it into my interface and use an IR loader


----------



## RedSkull

Huge ass 8th string jam with the pod hd , same guitar patch and EQ as my previous mp3 post 

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/105858506/30 sept_mixdown.mp3


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

How be this toan?

Tone Test by micahchaney on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## geoffshreds

Captain Butterscotch said:


> How be this toan?
> 
> Tone Test by micahchaney on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



tone sounds sick besides the fuzz/fizz...sounds like its on the low end. i had a few patches that i cleaned up with a parametric EQ like meambobbo explains in his tone guide. the fuzz I'm referring to is most noticeable at the end of the clip while the open note is ringing out. just sounds scratchy. other than that its a dope tone!


----------



## will_shred

I love my POD HD. It sounds awesome when recorded directly in, but I can't get it so it sounds that good when I'm just running it through speakers. Advice?


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

will_shred said:


> I love my POD HD. It sounds awesome when recorded directly in, but I can't get it so it sounds that good when I'm just running it through speakers. Advice?



For speakers you mean active speakers? Well, The important thing is that it sounds great directly into the mixer and into the PA, because the speaker is just a monitor. Try to adjust the tone with EQ controls on the speaker (if the speaker has them).


----------



## meambobbo

I've had my dual cab stuff up for a few days now. I'm just curious to know who all has tried it out, and what the general feedback is.

Please let me know if you tried the setlist I made and thought the tones were an improvement over the stock single cab/mic's.

Also, let me know if you tried to dial in other combinations of dual cabs using the spreadsheets, and if so you were able to achieve phase correction and thought it improved the tone.

Thanks, trying to slowly build support for this feature.


----------



## feilong29

Hey guys,

I have yet to really dig into the instructors of my POD HD500, but, I didn't think that setting up the pedal for wah would be that difficult; how do you configure it to act like a real wah pedal? I can put the effect in my loop, but, when I push my pedal up/down, it doesn't do anything, ya know what I mean?


----------



## meambobbo

i put mine in front of my unit entirely - so I go Guitar > Wah Pedal > Pod HD Guitar in.

If you put it in your loop, be sure to add the "FX Loop" effect in your signal chain, otherwise you're not really using the loop at all. This lets you place the loop exactly where you want in your chain, and also be able to mess with the send/receive levels, and mix.


----------



## RickyCigs

feilong29 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have yet to really dig into the instructors of my POD HD500, but, I didn't think that setting up the pedal for wah would be that difficult; how do you configure it to act like a real wah pedal? I can put the effect in my loop, but, when I push my pedal up/down, it doesn't do anything, ya know what I mean?




I think he means in his chain bobbo. 

You have to double click on I think it's the move button. That takes you to the screen that lets you set what switch does what. Set your wah to EXP1 and your good to go! 


Also, if you haven't done it already, you may have to calibrate the pedal. Hold the left directional button while powering up and it takes you to the menu. Check your instruction book for the exact procedure


----------



## feilong29

RickyCigs said:


> I think he means in his chain bobbo.
> 
> You have to double click on I think it's the move button. That takes you to the screen that lets you set what switch does what. Set your wah to EXP1 and your good to go!
> 
> 
> Also, if you haven't done it already, you may have to calibrate the pedal. Hold the left directional button while powering up and it takes you to the menu. Check your instruction book for the exact procedure


 
I will try it out today when I get home, THANKS!


----------



## meambobbo

ah, i gotcha. yeah, another thing is to pay attention to what exp your pedal is set to. the wah by default might be set up to use exp-1 but your pedal is currently set to be exp-2. To switch between exp-1 and exp-2, you push the pedal down (toe position) pretty hard. There's a toe switch that toggles them.


----------



## feilong29

meambobbo said:


> ah, i gotcha. yeah, another thing is to pay attention to what exp your pedal is set to. the wah by default might be set up to use exp-1 but your pedal is currently set to be exp-2. To switch between exp-1 and exp-2, you push the pedal down (toe position) pretty hard. There's a toe switch that toggles them.


 
Oh thanks! I saw that in the instructions and was wondering where the hell that toe switch was lol. I got lots to learn, but I have started making my own patches  If I can only get the tone that Robert Marcello has for his BOSS ME-70 demo where he uses his 'rectifier' patch for that solo section he did. 



The solo section at :39 is the tone I am wanting to achieve. I've gotten close; I've scooped the treble and upped the bass (around 45-55 from 0) and put the mids around 67-70 for delay (digital delay) and the timing at around 234 ms. Reverb is set to Spring, with the mix around 47 (can't recall the other settings off the top of my head). I'll go home and get specific settings and post them. Any other help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## geoffshreds

meambobbo said:


> I've had my dual cab stuff up for a few days now. I'm just curious to know who all has tried it out, and what the general feedback is.
> 
> Please let me know if you tried the setlist I made and thought the tones were an improvement over the stock single cab/mic's.
> 
> Also, let me know if you tried to dial in other combinations of dual cabs using the spreadsheets, and if so you were able to achieve phase correction and thought it improved the tone.
> 
> Thanks, trying to slowly build support for this feature.



i downloaded the spreadsheets yesterday, good work man. i have the next 2 days off to mess with it. i didn't see/get the setlist you're talking about though, am i missing something?


----------



## meambobbo

geoffshreds said:


> i downloaded the spreadsheets yesterday, good work man. i have the next 2 days off to mess with it. i didn't see/get the setlist you're talking about though, am i missing something?



Here it is:
http://foobazaar.com/podhd/toneGuide/dualCabs.h5s

Anyone late to this party, check out my big post on page 134 of this thread.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

MF_Kitten said:


> Sure, first thing you do is start whining



I just wanna blend a 5150 and recto so badly


----------



## meambobbo

Put a Line 6 Drive in front of an Uber with the following settings:
Drive 0, Bass 30, Mids 70, Treble 75, Output 100

Adjust the Amp DEPs on the Uber as follows:
Master:45, Sag: 60, Hum: 60, Bias: 40, Bias X: 60

Does that not sound near identical to a 5150 to you?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Ill give it a go later. Thanks bobo.


----------



## meambobbo

it's bobbo, as in bob o. I AM NOT A WOUND!!!!! ;-P


----------



## Webmaestro

I just want to confirm something about the POD HD Pro. Specifically, the FBV foot controllers and accessing the HD Pro's looper features:

Currently, I have the $99 FBV Express MkII. According to the POD manual, and my own fiddling with settings and whatnot, I'm not able to access the HD Pro's looper features with this pedal. It seems that I needed to instead buy either the $199 Shortboard MkII or the big honkin' $399 FBV Foot Controller.

That latter two are WAY overkill for my needs, but I do really want the looping features. That would be amazing for practicing, dialing-in tones, etc.

Is this correct? Or, is there some way to get at those features with my Express MkII, or without a foot controller at all (which would obviously make using the looper tricky, but I'm asking anyway).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sepultorture

meambobbo said:


> it's bobbo, as in bob o. I AM NOT A WOUND!!!!! ;-P



booboo or bubu would be a wound, bobo as in BO BO, is a cock (not a rooster lol)


----------



## geoffshreds

meambobbo said:


> Here it is:
> http://foobazaar.com/podhd/toneGuide/dualCabs.h5s
> 
> Anyone late to this party, check out my big post on page 134 of this thread.



thanks man. having trouble with this though. i downloaded it twice...when i open it with hd edit it shows your setlist titled dualCabs, but there are no patches. I'm not getting any content. maybe I'm not opening the file correctly?


----------



## TimSE

Here is my high gain Engl patch:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0v7g006471untq6/Got 'Balls.hbe

And a wicked crisp bass patch. Its a bit hissy, though you dont hear it in a mix. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/tuaknspdfibribp/Bass Tonez.hbe

Clip with both:

Shadow (Prologue) by Tempus Fusion on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## meambobbo

geoffshreds said:


> thanks man. having trouble with this though. i downloaded it twice...when i open it with hd edit it shows your setlist titled dualCabs, but there are no patches. I'm not getting any content. maybe I'm not opening the file correctly?



do you have an HD 500? Using the latest version of HD Edit 500? I'm not having any issue, but I'm using my work computer which isn't actually hooked up to my HD 500. I can double click the setlist file or go File > Open Setlist. Either way it loads the setlist and patches. also, the patches are only the first few banks - the last 9 or 10 banks are empty.


----------



## fps

Not been online for a while, has there been a recent update or is there a new update expected at any point soon?


----------



## geoffshreds

meambobbo said:


> do you have an HD 500? Using the latest version of HD Edit 500? I'm not having any issue, but I'm using my work computer which isn't actually hooked up to my HD 500. I can double click the setlist file or go File > Open Setlist. Either way it loads the setlist and patches. also, the patches are only the first few banks - the last 9 or 10 banks are empty.


i have the bean. i have the hd 500 edit with your setlist loaded into to it. input on both edits selected to guitar, and even when i remove everything from the fx loop i still can't get the patches over to the pod hd edit. tried renaming them and even a file converter that i downloaded. still no luck


----------



## meambobbo

Fps, update for pro/bean/500 with 5 new amp models including 3 slo models due out in the next couple weeks. 300/400 update with those models came out about 2 months ago


----------



## meambobbo

Geoff, I will finish up the work I was doing and post the new setlist then I'll pm you some links of the patches that I make for the bean. We'll figure this out. If a couple patches work I'll try to get the whole setlist up in bean format.

Has anyone tried to pull it up on the pro?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'd like to try it on my HD500, but the USB port stopped working in my unit.

Advice?

Edit: I've tried other devices on the same port, different ports, different cables and the pc ports/cables are fine.


----------



## meambobbo

Real bummer - I'll try to do some screen grabs so you can manually dial some in


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm more worried about the FW updates than anything else. This may be the time to upgrade if L6 is going to charge me to fix this thing.


----------



## Razzy

ThePhilosopher said:


> I'm more worried about the FW updates than anything else. This may be the time to upgrade if L6 is going to charge me to fix this thing.



What kind of computer are you using?

On my Mac, my HD Pro only works on the port it was plugged into when I installed it. I don't know what's up with it, but it hasn't been an issue.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Win7 machine that has had no changes since it last worked.

Edit: I checked L6 Monkey, updated the drivers, rebooted and all is well.


----------



## geoffshreds

meambobbo said:


> Geoff, I will finish up the work I was doing and post the new setlist then I'll pm you some links of the patches that I make for the bean. We'll figure this out. If a couple patches work I'll try to get the whole setlist up in bean format.
> 
> Has anyone tried to pull it up on the pro?



sweet, thanks man. for now I'm going to just visually copy a few from your setlist in my 500 edit to my hd edit. i noticed they're all rectos, are you working on any with the fireball?


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

meambobbo said:


> Fps, update for pro/bean/500 with 5 new amp models including 3 slo models due out in the next couple weeks. 300/400 update with those models came out about 2 months ago



<3 finally.


----------



## meambobbo

everyone, i updated the dualCabs.h5s setlist I posted back on page 134. Here's a direct link:
http://foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/dualCabs/hd500/dualCabs.h5s

geoff, here's the new patches individually:
Index of /podhd/patches/dualCabs/bean

and for pro users:
Index of /podhd/patches/dualCabs/pro

I'll try to make them into a setlist later today. the filename legend is 2_X_Yy_Zz[dr], where 2 means dual cab, X is the amp used (R for Recto in this case), Y is the Channel A Cab and y the mic (R- for Rectifier 4x12 with 57 on axis in this case), Z is the Channel B cab and z the mic (H = Hiway, U = Uber, G = Greenbacks, X = XXL, T = T75; / = 57 off axis, 9 = 409 Dyn, 4 = 4038 Ribbon, 1 = 121 Ribbon), and the optional d and r indicate if the patch has delay, reverb, or both.


----------



## MF_Kitten

meambobbo said:


> Fps, update for pro/bean/500 with 5 new amp models including 3 slo models due out in the next couple weeks. 300/400 update with those models came out about 2 months ago



Finally! and it's STILL a couple weeks away!


----------



## geoffshreds

meambobbo said:


> everyone, i updated the dualCabs.h5s setlist I posted back on page 134. Here's a direct link:
> http://foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/dualCabs/hd500/dualCabs.h5s
> 
> geoff, here's the new patches individually:
> Index of /podhd/patches/dualCabs/bean
> 
> and for pro users:
> Index of /podhd/patches/dualCabs/pro
> 
> I'll try to make them into a setlist later today. the filename legend is 2_X_Yy_Zz[dr], where 2 means dual cab, X is the amp used (R for Recto in this case), Y is the Channel A Cab and y the mic (R- for Rectifier 4x12 with 57 on axis in this case), Z is the Channel B cab and z the mic (H = Hiway, U = Uber, G = Greenbacks, X = XXL, T = T75; / = 57 off axis, 9 = 409 Dyn, 4 = 4038 Ribbon, 1 = 121 Ribbon), and the optional d and r indicate if the patch has delay, reverb, or both.



swweeet. thank man! just got them loaded in hd edit. messed around with a few, sounding good man. sound really tight. i dialed up the gain a little though. ill have more time to play with them later today. appreciate your efforts man.


----------



## RedSkull

SLO models ? Soldano x 3 ?


----------



## cyb

heads up: the HD500 is on hellomusic.com for $398+shipping but it's almost sold out. I've seen it go as low as $350 in the past on there, though.


----------



## Purelojik

so i dont know if this has already been shared but putting a mid focus EQ before the amp just beefs everything up. i dont even tweak any of the settings. 


here's some patches for all of you. i'll post the guitar and pickup combo used as well:

Seven String Baritone tuned to Standard Flat - Mahog body (darker) aftermath

Six string RGA121 mahog maple - ceramic nailbomb tuned Standard flat

I dunno i love the way it sounds for me. hopefully its usable to others as well.

i was just going for a tight and almost mix ready sound so i would only have to do minimal shit in the DAW. 

Hope you like em.


----------



## geoffshreds

meambobbo said:


> everyone, i updated the dualCabs.h5s setlist I posted back on page 134. Here's a direct link:
> http://foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/dualCabs/hd500/dualCabs.h5s
> 
> geoff, here's the new patches individually:
> Index of /podhd/patches/dualCabs/bean
> 
> and for pro users:
> Index of /podhd/patches/dualCabs/pro
> 
> I'll try to make them into a setlist later today. the filename legend is 2_X_Yy_Zz[dr], where 2 means dual cab, X is the amp used (R for Recto in this case), Y is the Channel A Cab and y the mic (R- for Rectifier 4x12 with 57 on axis in this case), Z is the Channel B cab and z the mic (H = Hiway, U = Uber, G = Greenbacks, X = XXL, T = T75; / = 57 off axis, 9 = 409 Dyn, 4 = 4038 Ribbon, 1 = 121 Ribbon), and the optional d and r indicate if the patch has delay, reverb, or both.



took me awhile to decide.. but my favorites were 2_R_R-_G4 2_R_R-_Gd and 2_R_R-H4r everything sounded smooth/tight and crisp...i don't have any of your single amp patches to compare. but compared to other peoples single amp patches they sound fuller..more "alive" i guess you could say. i love that nasty death metal, i prefer a little more gain than what you use, so i dialed that up a bit. also i like a little more on the low end. i don't know if its just me, but it seems that 90% of patches i hear/download have little to almost non-existent low end in their tones. are people just leaving room for the bass to fill that job in the mix? because i like to use the pod like i would a real amp; dial it in just like one. it seems like a lot of people dial in their tones based on a one note ""djenty"" staccato riff.. which can sound cool but when used for anything other than that, sounds like ripping paper lol. 
but yeah man, i don't know how you have the time to do all your research and everything but its great work.


----------



## geoffshreds

Purelojik said:


> so i dont know if this has already been shared but putting a mid focus EQ before the amp just beefs everything up. i dont even tweak any of the settings.
> 
> 
> here's some patches for all of you. i'll post the guitar and pickup combo used as well:
> 
> Seven String Baritone tuned to Standard Flat - Mahog body (darker) aftermath
> 
> Six string RGA121 mahog maple - ceramic nailbomb tuned Standard flat
> 
> I dunno i love the way it sounds for me. hopefully its usable to others as well.
> 
> i was just going for a tight and almost mix ready sound so i would only have to do minimal shit in the DAW.
> 
> Hope you like em.



needed more low end for my taste. turned down the low cut on the cab parameters and boosted bass on the amp. didn't need that much on the nail bomb, but had to take the bass up to 100 on the mahog7str to make it usable lol. thanks for sharing


----------



## Purelojik

geoffshreds said:


> needed more low end for my taste. turned down the low cut on the cab parameters and boosted bass on the amp. didn't need that much on the nail bomb, but had to take the bass up to 100 on the mahog7str to make it usable lol. thanks for sharing



np like i said, that sevn string patch is for my homemade 7 which when creating patches ended up being super dark. so the low end needed to be removed significantly otherwise it'd sound boomy. and that RGA is a surprisngly bright guitar. I also dont use any of these live, just recording. saves me a band while Eq'ing/


----------



## Webmaestro

Before I go and create a separate thread, just curious if anyone has any input on my question on pg. 136 of this thread? Sorry, I know it's kinda mundane, but I'd love to use the HD's looper features if possible... without dropping $200 on an FBV I'll otherwise not use much.


----------



## meambobbo

geoffshreds said:


> swweeet. thank man! just got them loaded in hd edit. messed around with a few, sounding good man. sound really tight. i dialed up the gain a little though. ill have more time to play with them later today. appreciate your efforts man.



no problem. yes - i like more gain as well, but since it's a proof-of-concept for a wide range of people, i tried to keep them in neutral ground, even though I am using the Rectifier amp model and 4x12 cabs.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Webmaestro said:


> Before I go and create a separate thread, just curious if anyone has any input on my question on pg. 136 of this thread? Sorry, I know it's kinda mundane, but I'd love to use the HD's looper features if possible... without dropping $200 on an FBV I'll otherwise not use much.


I've read about it in conjunction with the bean, which I'll assume will function the same as the pro. Apparently, you have some control of looper functions with the express if you manually activate the looper on the pod first. So, you can't just tap it on with your feet, but once it's activated you'll have some control over it.

Seems the fancy FBVs are still needed for it to really function correctly.


----------



## Webmaestro

Electric Wizard said:


> I've read about it in conjunction with the bean, which I'll assume will function the same as the pro. Apparently, you have some control of looper functions with the express if you manually activate the looper on the pod first. So, you can't just tap it on with your feet, but once it's activated you'll have some control over it.
> 
> Seems the fancy FBVs are still needed for it to really function correctly.



Thanks for the info. Hmm, I'm just not seeing any way to access the looper functions on the unit itself. It's as if they don't even become accessible unless you plug in one of the big pedal boards I mentioned in my OP.

I'll plug my Express pedal in again, and fart with the settings on the unit some more and try again to somehow enable them. So far, no luck.


----------



## meambobbo

RedSkull said:


> SLO models ? Soldano x 3 ?



There's a clean, crunch, and lead channel models from the SLO-100


----------



## meambobbo

geoffshreds said:


> took me awhile to decide.. but my favorites were 2_R_R-_G4 2_R_R-_Gd and 2_R_R-H4r everything sounded smooth/tight and crisp...i don't have any of your single amp patches to compare. but compared to other peoples single amp patches they sound fuller..more "alive" i guess you could say. i love that nasty death metal, i prefer a little more gain than what you use, so i dialed that up a bit. also i like a little more on the low end. i don't know if its just me, but it seems that 90% of patches i hear/download have little to almost non-existent low end in their tones. are people just leaving room for the bass to fill that job in the mix? because i like to use the pod like i would a real amp; dial it in just like one. it seems like a lot of people dial in their tones based on a one note ""djenty"" staccato riff.. which can sound cool but when used for anything other than that, sounds like ripping paper lol.
> but yeah man, i don't know how you have the time to do all your research and everything but its great work.



This just made me notice my naming convention doesn't work for URL's - the "/" I use for off axis mic gets dropped. I'll have to change that to something else...

FWIW my favorite right now is the Tread V-30 and on axis mixed with the Hiway and 121 Ribbon.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Still no 5150?


----------



## meambobbo

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> Still no 5150?



did you try those Uber/L6 Drive settings I suggested. I agree it'd be better to have the actual amp model, but in the meantime...


----------



## DMONSTER

meambobbo said:


> did you try those Uber/L6 Drive settings I suggested. I agree it'd be better to have the actual amp model, but in the meantime...



I can say that those settings you posted replicate a 5150 pretty damn good i could post what ive got for those who wanna try what ive dialed in


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

meambobbo said:


> did you try those Uber/L6 Drive settings I suggested. I agree it'd be better to have the actual amp model, but in the meantime...



nope! But I can't find them...


----------



## DMONSTER

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/220994/

Heres what i got ill post a clip in a sec, dont expect anything great though 


EDIT: http://soundcloud.com/dan-schmid/5150-patch-test


----------



## brector

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> nope! But I can't find them...


Put a Line 6 Drive in front of an Uber with the following settings:
Drive 0, Bass 30, Mids 70, Treble 75, Output 100

Adjust the Amp DEPs on the Uber as follows:
Master:45, Sag: 60, Hum: 60, Bias: 40, Bias X: 60

From a page or so back

-Brian


----------



## meambobbo

DMONSTER said:


> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/220994/
> 
> Heres what i got ill post a clip in a sec, dont expect anything great though
> 
> 
> EDIT: 5150 patch test by Dan Schmid on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Thanks, Dan!!!! Clip sounded teh brootz as per yoozh

I need to make a dual cab version to get killer chugga chug bass. Actually, I need to do it for the whole dual cabs setlist. I much prefer the fake 5150 tone over the Dual Recto tone I dialed in.


----------



## Zei

Hey guys! Again, thanks for all the help in the past. This is what I've come up with for a pretty decent recording tone. I like it, but I'm not too sure it'll be good for more djenty riffs... though, the single-note rhythm thing isn't too bad at all.

QUICK TONE TEST 2 YAHBITCHYAH by Nicholas Nicoletti on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

It's all double tracked and I'm no good at recording yet so any minor things don't worry about 

What do you guys think?


----------



## surfthealien

I also used the 5150 uber settings by bobbo. I tried a double cab on this xxl v30 and a treadplate v30 57 on axis for both mic's. Stoked for the soldano models in the meantime thanks bobbo for taking the time to help us noobs out with patches and what not. Means alot thanks.

Stay metal by surfthealien on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## geoffshreds

DMONSTER said:


> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/220994/
> 
> Heres what i got ill post a clip in a sec, dont expect anything great though
> 
> 
> EDIT: 5150 patch test by Dan Schmid on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



damn im digging that tone.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

DMONSTER said:


> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/220994/
> 
> Heres what i got ill post a clip in a sec, dont expect anything great though
> 
> 
> EDIT: 5150 patch test by Dan Schmid on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



WOW!!


----------



## meambobbo

surfthealien said:


> I also used the 5150 uber settings by bobbo. I tried a double cab on this xxl v30 and a treadplate v30 57 on axis for both mic's. Stoked for the soldano models in the meantime thanks bobbo for taking the time to help us noobs out with patches and what not. Means alot thanks.
> 
> Stay metal by surfthealien on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Anything for the blue bomber. Clip was totally awesome!!!!


----------



## meambobbo

Zei, cool eerie layered up riff idea. Tone def too trebly as u said, but the foundation is there


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Bobbo do yu have any patches you've made for a poweramp/cab setup? And why isnt line 6 paying you yet?


----------



## meambobbo

not yet - i actually don't intend to do so, but i do intend to replicate my main setlist using "no cab" and using external IR's instead at some point. I'll leave it to individuals to tweak those patches for their gear. I'll likely use the "full" amp models but it's pretty easy to change them to the "pre" models, although I would prefer to reduce the Master DEP, so you retain the other DEPs' effect on the tone.

I've said in a couple places that L6 management might be idiots. I mean why make your product so convoluted and locked down? Where's a mono reverb that takes half the DSP? Why is ER always enabled? Why are the amp/cab blocks mixed together? What's up with the signal routing scheme? Why are EQ parameters in "%", not HZ/db? The forums are clamoring with arguments and redundant questions. The search function is a joke, and the experts are tired of answering mundane questions or participating at all.

Combine this with the company's decision to break into a market they've never touched before with a $2,500 mixer that professionals will have to completely retrain themselves to use, dedicated significant resources to such a risk while they have a potential golden goose that while they've provided good things for still haven't touched upon the simple things and offered users a better way to overcome the #1 issues: DSP issues and cab/mic simulation quality.

I have offered to code up some of the small changes that people have asked for. I've offered to make guides for the DT-XX amps provided they send me one. I've even asked if I could have some kind of contact with the company just to see if I could use graphics from HD Edit on my guide site. No response across the board.

I've been thinking of making an open source project for music-based DSP processing, including modeling.


----------



## ArrowHead

meambobbo said:


> Combine this with the company's decision to break into a market they've never touched before with a $2,500 mixer that professionals will have to completely retrain themselves to use




It's aimed at exactly the market they know: GB bands and church players.

It's just not aimed at us, like most of their gear.

The line 6 forum is terrible. I get a chuckle every time I see you people posting something useful over there, realizing in a month I'll NEVER be able to find it again. The forum used to be a lot better, they made it this bad on purpose - that baffles me.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah, there is no excuse for the shitty IR's when some guy in his basement can do better. I also wonder why they cant do better than the afx. Surely L6 has exponentially more money than thataxfxguy did for development? Dont get me wrong, Im happy with the pod, but when random guys in their basement are doing a better job than a multimillion dollar company...there is something wrong there.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I might need to post a video or something because I am completely satisfied with my tone of Uber+XXL+57off axis. I've never liked the dual cabs, with the exception of Meambobo's patches. But still even those i don't feel are on a whole other level than my patches. 
Granted, i don't have as much experience with a real amp as any of you guys.  
It's also my opinion which is probably way different than your guys'. 
I mean Stealth, were those patches i sent you awhile ago decent when ran direct?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Im happy with my tones, and I dug the patch but what Im saying is that a company with millions of dollars should not be getting raped by fractal (a guy who had little capital to start)


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Oh yeah, i can understand that. I think that if they actually spent some time developing something in the league of the axe fx, they would actually make a lot of money. Especially because of the fact that they are a big company, and their name would be spread around more than Fractal. 
But companies like them never want to spend money.


----------



## Lianoroto

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Oh yeah, i can understand that. I think that if they actually spent some time developing something in the league of the axe fx, they would actually make a lot of money. Especially because of the fact that they are a big company, and their name would be spread around more than Fractal.
> But companies like them never want to spend money.



You do realize that Fractal Audio probably isn't even close to earning the same amount that Line 6 is? Their products are hitting all the right markets at the right price, and even though some of us would like more out of their products, they wouldn't need to keep us happy to still be able to sell their Pods in the future.

Also, owning an Axe-fx doesn't make you a god of tones. A good ear goes a long way with any equipment. The average Axe-fx owner does not create better sounding patches than the average Pod owner, IMO of course. Some people just have problems with owning the "next best" when they think something better exists.

Line 6 is in no way getting raped by Fractal. Forums like this one just don't paint a very accurate picture of how trends are in the real world.

That being said, if I weren't brought up to be overly sensible with my money, I would also be an Axe-fx owner today. Lucky for me, Line 6 sells their products at a price and quality that makes it, at least for me, a no-brainer what product to choose.

If I get to a point where I can't improve my tone, and I still ain't happy with it, then I might get something else. Just my .


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

After having tried both...the afx does rape the pod imo. Especially fx wise.


----------



## Lianoroto

Stealthdjentstic said:


> After having tried both...the afx does rape the pod imo. Especially fx wise.



Hey, not saying the modeling isn't different than what Line 6 does. The Axe-fx definitely has a good thing going for it. I'm just saying that Fractal Audio as a company is in no position to rape Line 6 at the moment. Line 6 just has such a big share in a part of the modeling-market that the Axe-fx doesn't hit at all. For most people it is no contest when it comes to availability and bang for the buck.

I do have to agree with you on the IRs being a little iffy. Messing with the DEP does help, but a custom IR-loader would really hit the spot. Hoping it is in the works, but I'm guessing they wouldn't want us knowing what resolution their IRs are really at.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Lianoroto said:


> Hey, not saying the modeling isn't different than what Line 6 does. The Axe-fx definitely has a good thing going for it. I'm just saying that Fractal Audio as a company is in no position to rape Line 6 at the moment. Line 6 just has such a big share in a part of the modeling-market that the Axe-fx doesn't hit at all. For most people it is no contest when it comes to availability and bang for the buck.
> 
> I do have to agree with you on the IRs being a little iffy. Messing with the DEP does help, but a custom IR-loader would really hit the spot. Hoping it is in the works, but I'm guessing they wouldn't want us knowing what resolution their IRs are really at.



In fact, i believe Fractal has to pay Line 6 to do digital amp modeling, due to patent stuff. I think all digital modelers have to do that.


----------



## thebunfather

Finally got a chance to dig into Meambobbo's dual cab setlist this weekend!! 

If you haven't tried it - Do it! Now!

After tweaking some of his patches with the Dual Rec patches, I set up a few with the Uber (as I really want to copy my 5150's tone). It's pretty damn close. Closer than anyone who isn't sitting there with a 5150 would be able to tell, anyway. 

Great work, Meambobbo!


----------



## RedSkull

I will post here since a gig on my pod hd desktop + You can hear in the beginning the sound I've created (left channel) out of the POD (patch + EQ) 

Also, Metal Machine is almost too good to be true LOL

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/105858506/7 oct_mixdown.mp3


----------



## japs5607

I've gone and done it

Line6 POD HD Pro Bundle - Thomann UK Cyberstore

No going back now


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Lianoroto said:


> Hey, not saying the modeling isn't different than what Line 6 does. The Axe-fx definitely has a good thing going for it. I'm just saying that Fractal Audio as a company is in no position to rape Line 6 at the moment. Line 6 just has such a big share in a part of the modeling-market that the Axe-fx doesn't hit at all. For most people it is no contest when it comes to availability and bang for the buck.
> 
> I do have to agree with you on the IRs being a little iffy. Messing with the DEP does help, but a custom IR-loader would really hit the spot. Hoping it is in the works, but I'm guessing they wouldn't want us knowing what resolution their IRs are really at.



I was not talking about market share at all. I was talking about quality. Im not sure how that was unclear


----------



## Alex6534

Hey guys, I might be picking up either a hd500 or a hd pro soon. My main gripe with the unit is the lack of custom IR's but I also noticed on firmware 2.0 it got something called Deep Edit, can someone comment on how much of a difference this makes? I'd be using it through a mesa dual recto, an also an alto ts115A when applicable.


----------



## Paolosev91

I am pretty sure that dual amp/cab patches have more latency that single amp patches.
Yesterday I was messing around with the treadplate and mixer panning, I created two patches, one with the treadplate in "pre" position (both channels L/R active and hard panned as default left and right), and one with the treadplate on the left channel and no amp on the right channel, with left channel at +12db panned at center and right channel on "mute") I am 99% sure there is a noticeable delay added in the second patch, and that's the main reason I'm concentrating on single amp tones rather than dual amps...


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

Alex6534 said:


> Hey guys, I might be picking up either a hd500 or a hd pro soon. My main gripe with the unit is the lack of custom IR's but I also noticed on firmware 2.0 it got something called Deep Edit, can someone comment on how much of a difference this makes? I'd be using it through a mesa dual recto, an also an alto ts115A when applicable.



MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Amp Tone

http://foobazaar.com/podhd/toneGuide/cabsMics#cabDEP


----------



## meambobbo

Paolosev91 said:


> I am pretty sure that dual amp/cab patches have more latency that single amp patches.
> Yesterday I was messing around with the treadplate and mixer panning, I created two patches, one with the treadplate in "pre" position (both channels L/R active and hard panned as default left and right), and one with the treadplate on the left channel and no amp on the right channel, with left channel at +12db panned at center and right channel on "mute") I am 99% sure there is a noticeable delay added in the second patch, and that's the main reason I'm concentrating on single amp tones rather than dual amps...



I'm not sure that's true or not but even if so I can't imagine it's any more than say .1 ms. That may turn into a noticeable comb filter effect between channel a and b and other unwanted out of phase effects but on its own I don't think it's noticeable. I believe my audio interface has 3 ms latency and it is barely noticeable. What adds most latency is not the amp model but the cab/mic simulation. Try putting a neutral parametric eq to ch b to have it delayed to get closer to sync with ch a.


----------



## surfthealien

tweaked on bobbo's 5150 tone a little more. I am super pleased! 

Creature of the night by surfthealien on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

I'd hate to start a new thread for this, so I'll just ask here.

My pod hd bean keeps crashing my computer, and I don't know why. My drivers are all updated to the most recent ones, and I connect the pod via usb mainly for playing along with songs and occasionally laying down an idea. I have no idea why this is happening and I don't know whether it's my computer or the pod that has the issue. It is also very possible that I'm just a dumb asshole, so if that's it, feel free to say so


----------



## surfthealien

I would suspect PC issue. Do you use line6 monkey to update the drivers? I sometimes have the pod restart If I am switching presets to fast in HD edit no crashes or anything though


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> I'd hate to start a new thread for this, so I'll just ask here.
> 
> My pod hd bean keeps crashing my computer, and I don't know why. My drivers are all updated to the most recent ones, and I connect the pod via usb mainly for playing along with songs and occasionally laying down an idea. I have no idea why this is happening and I don't know whether it's my computer or the pod that has the issue. It is also very possible that I'm just a dumb asshole, so if that's it, feel free to say so



When does the computer crash?

>When you turn the Pod on?
>While the Pod is on?
>When you turn the Pod off (or when you unplug the usb)?

I suspect that it may be the third, I did the same thing and did not understand why the computer was crashing.
In which case it would be because you turn it off with a DAW open with the Pod set as the input/output or while the Pod is sound output device and a file with audio is playing or while something with the computer is interacting with the Pod and once you turn it off (or unplug the usb) the computer "doesn't know" what's happening and goes to the Blue Screen and what not to protect itself.


----------



## RickyCigs

surfthealien said:


> tweaked on bobbo's 5150 tone a little more. I am super pleased!
> 
> Creature of the night by surfthealien on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free




Yet another track of yours that I really dig. 

How would you like to do some guest solos on a couple tracks I have in progress?


----------



## Alex6534

TaylorMacPhail said:


> MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Amp Tone
> 
> MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Cabs/Mics



Thanks for the links! Bookmarked for when I get it ;-). Also tradin my current amp for a mesa dual rec, now wondering how it'l sound through the mesa's power section..... Also going to buy an alto ts115A so I have a grab and go rig.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> When does the computer crash?
> 
> >When you turn the Pod on?
> >While the Pod is on?
> >When you turn the Pod off (or when you unplug the usb)?
> 
> I suspect that it may be the third, I did the same thing and did not understand why the computer was crashing.
> In which case it would be because you turn it off with a DAW open with the Pod set as the input/output or while the Pod is sound output device and a file with audio is playing or while something with the computer is interacting with the Pod and once you turn it off (or unplug the usb) the computer "doesn't know" what's happening and goes to the Blue Screen and what not to protect itself.



Actually it crashes randomly. If I have a youtube video up the sound will just stop and the video will pause, and then I can't do anything really. I try to change the default sound device and nothing happens.
All the sounds just don't happen. My computer eventually just brings up a blue error screen and then restarts and performs a crash dump. If I try to restart my computer before the blue screen comes up, It takes about 15 minutes to shut down and then still performs a crash dump. 

I can get around this if when the issue arises I unplug the pod and yank the battery out of my laptop and then restart it. It's really annoying and I'm gonna try and use an old and cheap lexicon interface I have to see if that will fix this.


----------



## Alex6534

Oh one more question, I have an ISP decimator and I'm unsure whether to sell it to help fund the hd500 or not. How is the gate on it? I'd be using it with an active monitor AND part of a mesa dual rec rig. With the hd500 being used for most of the modulations.


----------



## meambobbo

Alex6534 said:


> Oh one more question, I have an ISP decimator and I'm unsure whether to sell it to help fund the hd500 or not. How is the gate on it? I'd be using it with an active monitor AND part of a mesa dual rec rig. With the hd500 being used for most of the modulations.



i haven't used the ISP, but I have no complaints about the Hard Gate effect on the HD. It has open/close thresholds, so you don't get the jitter/zipper effect when the signal is right on the cusp with a single threshold unit. Standard Hold/Decay parameters. Gate clicks on/off very quickly without making itself too obvious.

The "Noise Gate" effect I believe is modeled on a Boss Noise Reduction pedal, which isn't simply a gate. I don't like this one - one threshold setting and it does more than gate - sucking out some tone at higher threshold settings.


----------



## meambobbo

Alex6534 said:


> Oh one more question, I have an ISP decimator and I'm unsure whether to sell it to help fund the hd500 or not. How is the gate on it? I'd be using it with an active monitor AND part of a mesa dual rec rig. With the hd500 being used for most of the modulations.



curious about how you intend to run things. the mod effects on the HD are probably one of its weakest features.

also, i'm not sure about how you intend to run this. you want to run a dual recto and active monitor simultaneously? give me some more info. what you want to do might not be possible. or if it is, it might not be what you're thinking.

for example, there's no option to run cab/mic simulation on the Pod without also using an amp model. So if you use the dual recto as your pre-amp, you'll have to run that signal through at least a pre-amp model on the Pod to have it use the cab/mic sims, then send that to your active monitor.


----------



## Lianoroto

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I was not talking about market share at all. I was talking about quality. Im not sure how that was unclear



You make everything unclear. 

But all I am saying, the Pods being what they are definitely have something to do with the market they are targeted at. If Line 6 wanted I am sure they could manage something in the league of the Axe-fx.


----------



## Lianoroto

Double post.


----------



## Alex6534

meambobbo said:


> curious about how you intend to run things. the mod effects on the HD are probably one of its weakest features.
> 
> also, i'm not sure about how you intend to run this. you want to run a dual recto and active monitor simultaneously? give me some more info. what you want to do might not be possible. or if it is, it might not be what you're thinking.
> 
> for example, there's no option to run cab/mic simulation on the Pod without also using an amp model. So if you use the dual recto as your pre-amp, you'll have to run that signal through at least a pre-amp model on the Pod to have it use the cab/mic sims, then send that to your active monitor.



No no I mean I'll either be using it WITH a powered monitor OR a mesa dual recto. The monitor for my `grab and go` rig and the mesa for my bigger gigs. I'd either be using preamp and cab simulation with the pa speaker or just the pre with the powered monitor.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

A few tweaks to my tone, if there's interest I'll upload it.


----------



## RickyCigs

Alex6534 said:


> Oh one more question, I have an ISP decimator and I'm unsure whether to sell it to help fund the hd500 or not. How is the gate on it? I'd be using it with an active monitor AND part of a mesa dual rec rig. With the hd500 being used for most of the modulations.



I have a decimator pedal that I've tried using instead of the hard gate, and if anything the hard gates works better. Probably has something to do with the options of where it can be placed, but I found that I didn't need it. 

That being said, if your really close to your dsp limit, the fx loop uses less than the hard gate so you could save a space there. Or even run it pre-hd to eliminate a slot in the chain altogether. But as I said, the build in works just as well or better. My decimator and my maxon od808 have been collecting dust since I got my hd500. 

I have used my mxr carbon copy delay with good results though


----------



## cyb

how well does the pod hd fare as an interface for recording and using vst amp sims? I was hoping I wouldn't need to shell out for a separate interface...


----------



## geoffshreds

Alex6534 said:


> Oh one more question, I have an ISP decimator and I'm unsure whether to sell it to help fund the hd500 or not. How is the gate on it? I'd be using it with an active monitor AND part of a mesa dual rec rig. With the hd500 being used for most of the modulations.


don't sell the decimator. run it in front of the pod. thats what i do to save dsp for more space for effects/ eq on my patches. just make sure you plug it in with an adapter, not just the 9v battery...running it on the 9v has actually added noise in my experience. the regular noise gate on the pod seems to eat up your tone. i usually run the decimator threshold somewhere between the -40 and -30...then run the pods hard gate right before the amp block (if necessary). usually the decimator is enough.


----------



## Dam777

ThePhilosopher said:


> A few tweaks to my tone, if there's interest I'll upload it.




I like it very much!
Greetings from Czech Republic


----------



## Paolosev91

Anyone else is using 230k as default impedance? It cleans up everything and lets me get a full spectrum clear tone without having it killed by mi pick attack. I am playing a 6 string ibanez rg470 with Duncan Distortion in the bridge and Air norton in the Neck, 10-46 ernie balls.
Input settings: 1. guitar 2. variax
I have also recently discovered that any amp in "pre" position gives the shortest delay (you will notice it immediately playing a very fast riff using your headpones, moving the amp back and forth between pre position and path A only) and also having the amp in pre position but also with the path b muted gives the clearer response, (path A is still a full stereo channel, just pan it to center so you get stereo response and no frequency cancellation and extra boominess with the path signals summing in the mixer)

I was having lots of problems playing distorted patches with headphones, thanks to meambobbo's guide I discovered the mid focus eq high frequency roll-off to work perfectly, so I can now use the headphones at high volumes without killing my ears!)

But... I still have a problem... my pick attack... I am trying different picks, I usually use 1mm tortex or jazz III, my pickup height should be fine... but every tone I'm trying to create, especially with headphones, is a fight between me and my pick attack, always too strong, especially with the treadplate model, no matter what mic, and I discovered that lowering the "mid" parameter and presence help to obtain a softer attack. The attack on the treadplate is not a problem with gain at 70-80... it is a problem with gain at 50-60! The sound is clear and power chords are spectacular and expressive, but single notes solo tones are really hard to achieve because of the quite strong attack! Anyone can help me?


----------



## eastguitar

I have a question:

How to work the Impulses Responses with HD Pro in the DAW?? Disable the cabinet in the HD and insert the impulses into the Track audio?

Thank you!


----------



## eastguitar

And this is my new guitar tone...

Test 1 by Esteban Soto T. on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Angel F-ball / 412 XXL V30 / 57 OFF XS

Greetings!


----------



## meambobbo

Paolosev91 said:


> Anyone else is using 230k as default impedance? It cleans up everything and lets me get a full spectrum clear tone without having it killed by mi pick attack. I am playing a 6 string ibanez rg470 with Duncan Distortion in the bridge and Air norton in the Neck, 10-46 ernie balls.
> Input settings: 1. guitar 2. variax
> I have also recently discovered that any amp in "pre" position gives the shortest delay (you will notice it immediately playing a very fast riff using your headpones, moving the amp back and forth between pre position and path A only) and also having the amp in pre position but also with the path b muted gives the clearer response, (path A is still a full stereo channel, just pan it to center so you get stereo response and no frequency cancellation and extra boominess with the path signals summing in the mixer)
> 
> I was having lots of problems playing distorted patches with headphones, thanks to meambobbo's guide I discovered the mid focus eq high frequency roll-off to work perfectly, so I can now use the headphones at high volumes without killing my ears!)
> 
> But... I still have a problem... my pick attack... I am trying different picks, I usually use 1mm tortex or jazz III, my pickup height should be fine... but every tone I'm trying to create, especially with headphones, is a fight between me and my pick attack, always too strong, especially with the treadplate model, no matter what mic, and I discovered that lowering the "mid" parameter and presence help to obtain a softer attack. The attack on the treadplate is not a problem with gain at 70-80... it is a problem with gain at 50-60! The sound is clear and power chords are spectacular and expressive, but single notes solo tones are really hard to achieve because of the quite strong attack! Anyone can help me?



I know exactly what you mean about the Treadplate at a non-mush level of distortion. Try boosting Sag, and/or boosting the Decay Cab DEP. Sag will soften the attack. Decay thickens things a little bit - it won't take away the percussiveness of the attack but make it less scratchy.

Another suggestion - similar to lowering the impedance, try using a Line 6 Drive with 0% Drive in front the amp, and lowering Treble a touch, and play with Mids - it is a mid-peak frequency sweep, not an amplitude adjustment. Default 50% will likely soften the tone a bit but maybe remove some of the djent - I think 60-70% might be about right.

Similarly, a Mid-Focus EQ before the amp can get the same effect, but for some reason the Mid-Focus seems to be easy to clip. I put a Volume effect at a fixed 40% in front to compensate, then boost the Gain on the Mid-Focus to about 50-60%. Then you just adjust the LP values until you've softened up the bite.


----------



## meambobbo

eastguitar said:


> I have a question:
> 
> How to work the Impulses Responses with HD Pro in the DAW?? Disable the cabinet in the HD and insert the impulses into the Track audio?
> 
> Thank you!



Yes, select "no cab", then use a plugin such as LeCab or some other convolution reverb plugin to load the IR. Make sure to disable direct monitoring of the signal in your interface's control panel and enable monitoring in your DAW.

Also, you can use any non-studio/direct output mode and choose a cab, and additionally use an IR in your DAW. In such output modes, the cab choice isn't really a cab/mic simulation but just an EQ-effect. You might find combinations that work nicely.


----------



## eastguitar

meambobbo said:


> Yes, select "no cab", then use a plugin such as LeCab or some other convolution reverb plugin to load the IR. Make sure to disable direct monitoring of the signal in your interface's control panel and enable monitoring in your DAW.
> 
> Also, you can use any non-studio/direct output mode and choose a cab, and additionally use an IR in your DAW. In such output modes, the cab choice isn't really a cab/mic simulation but just an EQ-effect. You might find combinations that work nicely.



Thanks very much, friend!!


----------



## subject aftermath

hey guys, is it me or is the power pack for the POD HD 300 really flimsy?
If I just put it into the socket it seems theres a bad contact or something and the unit will peridoically turn off then start up again, dunno if anyone has had this problem


----------



## Paolosev91

Meambobbo you are a genius... The treadplate with the mid focus eq with low pass now plays veery smoothly! Seems like line6 forgot to model some bandpass filters that are in real amps! Treadplate needs low pass, bogner surely needs a bandpass! This pre-eqing is also very good for distortion tones because after applying it you don't need to use a very narrow mid eq after the cab, so the frequency spectrum will be full and more dynamic. You should work in line6 research team, they have to employ you!


----------



## Webmaestro

Paolosev91 said:


> You should work in line6 research team, they have to employ you!



lol... as much as we're all rooting for Line 6 to hire meambobbo, maybe he LIKES his current job


----------



## meambobbo

Not really


----------



## LivingTimmy

Did a video on my HD500 Djent Tones, here it is! There's downloads in the description


----------



## friez256

Made a quick clip of a tone I started. Any advice on making it better? POD HD500 Test 3 by brian-pharai on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

friez256 said:


> Made a quick clip of a tone I started. Any advice on making it better? POD HD500 Test 3 by brian-pharai on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Greetings fellow NJ guy.... My best friend is a cop in kearny so i frequent your area often.... Anyway, it sounds real good... Not too much to complain about on the guitars... Drums are a little low but im sure thats on purpose to showcase the pod's abilities.. Do you have a band, and if so, where are you guys playing at around jersey?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

LivingTimmy said:


> Did a video on my HD500 Djent Tones, here it is! There's downloads in the description




The f ball is an ENGL Fireball.


----------



## friez256

bukkakeONyoMAMA said:


> Greetings fellow NJ guy.... My best friend is a cop in kearny so i frequent your area often.... Anyway, it sounds real good... Not too much to complain about on the guitars... Drums are a little low but im sure thats on purpose to showcase the pod's abilities.. Do you have a band, and if so, where are you guys playing at around jersey?



Haha, that's awesome! Thanks, and yeah they were. I do have a band. We're called Day In Day Out: http://www.facebook.com/dayindayoutband We have some shows coming up up until December. The biggest one booked so far is with Texas in July for New Years in Clifton, NJ so that'll be a lot of fun.


----------



## LivingTimmy

Stealthdjentstic said:


> The f ball is an ENGL Fireball.



Ah, thanks! I thought it was, now I'm certain!


----------



## meambobbo

So i'm replacing the Blackouts on my RGA8 with D Activators. I don't have my DPDT push/pull pots in, so I haven't done a complete wiring, but I grew impatient and wired up the bridge pickup straight to the guitar jack last night.

HOLY FUCKING SHIT.

I'm in tone nirvana. Gonna be a shitload of clips/patches dropping soon.

For those curious, the Blackouts were way too bass heavy, and I could never get the palm mutes to sound right - always too much like a bass drum. They also compressed the pick attack too much, so I never got the level of expression I wanted.

Some have said D Activators sound like actives. I disagree entirely, at least for the 8 string versions. They have less output than I thought they would, they are very dynamic, good flat response. Bass is tight but not overpowering at all. Tone is more midsy than anything, but still has crisp highs/tight bass. I guess the overall distortion tone is similar, but because the pick attack is SO MUCH DIFFERENT, the overall sound is nothing like actives.


----------



## Nonservium

Has there been any news when the Soldano and Doom amps are coming to the HD500?


----------



## meambobbo

Nonservium said:


> Has there been any news when the Soldano and Doom amps are coming to the HD500?



yeah, a L6 employee said on the forum about 2 weeks ago to check back in the next couple weeks. So today???? Soon????? I would expect it before Halloween I guess. Otherwise, they should rename the Doom model to PeaceOnEarth.


----------



## Sepultorture

meambobbo said:


> So i'm replacing the Blackouts on my RGA8 with D Activators. I don't have my DPDT push/pull pots in, so I haven't done a complete wiring, but I grew impatient and wired up the bridge pickup straight to the guitar jack last night.
> 
> HOLY FUCKING SHIT.
> 
> I'm in tone nirvana. Gonna be a shitload of clips/patches dropping soon.
> 
> For those curious, the Blackouts were way too bass heavy, and I could never get the palm mutes to sound right - always too much like a bass drum. They also compressed the pick attack too much, so I never got the level of expression I wanted.
> 
> Some have said D Activators sound like actives. I disagree entirely, at least for the 8 string versions. They have less output than I thought they would, they are very dynamic, good flat response. Bass is tight but not overpowering at all. Tone is more midsy than anything, but still has crisp highs/tight bass. I guess the overall distortion tone is similar, but because the pick attack is SO MUCH DIFFERENT, the overall sound is nothing like actives.



I loved the tones i had when i jammed out on a D-activator loaded RGD7421 through a Pod HD PRO, sick fucking brutal as tones with plenty of chunk


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

I need a piezo-style tone but I haven't piezo on my guitars! How can I do it in my HD?


----------



## meambobbo

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> I need a piezo-style tone but I haven't piezo on my guitars! How can I do it in my HD?



Wrong place to start! You're never gonna get a Piezo tone from a signal generated by magnetic pickups. You can EQ the crap out of your tone and never get there. Mags don't carry the same frequencies, and even the same waveform. And they add compression piezo doesn't have.

If you want true Piezo tone, get real Piezo!
Products & Ordering - Graph Tech
Products & Ordering - Graph Tech


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Mmm I think I will! Thanks for you opinion bobbo!


----------



## meambobbo

no prob and FWIW, I haven't used the linked products above so I can't vouch for them. I do have a piezo in my EBMM JPM but I find it doesn't sound as nice as a real acoustic. I want to try to find some kind of acoustic simulator plugin to run it through.

I think the Pod will not offer such because Line 6 wants you to buy Variaxes


----------



## Paolosev91

if you want an acoustic sound out from a piezo, you should try Fishman's Aura Sixteen, it's amazing and gives life to your piezo tone... say goodbye to your plastic-like attack! it's designed for piezo guitars and simulates real microphoned very expensive acoustic guitars, the aura gallery is updated continously with lots of models and you can load them in the pedal. Ah, and John Petrucci uses it ;-)


----------



## meambobbo

just checked out a demo of that fishman and it sounds really nice - crazy that you can download profiles into it like the kemper. does anyone know of perhaps a less expensive VST plugin that does something similar?


----------



## thebunfather

+1 for the D-Activators! I installed them in my Jackson RR7R when I first got it. Sounds loads better than the EMG's in my LTD!


----------



## MobiusR

Does anyone use a R121 for their mic? I just started to experiment and i'm seriously loving this mic. It has no frizz on the high end which i always had trouble with.

Other than that, my old tones i used for a good couple of months was a V30/FBall/57on which gave me loads of clearness for days. Anyone try that combo?


----------



## geoffshreds

MobiusR said:


> Does anyone use a R121 for their mic? I just started to experiment and i'm seriously loving this mic. It has no frizz on the high end which i always had trouble with.
> 
> Other than that, my old tones i used for a good couple of months was a V30/FBall/57on which gave me loads of clearness for days. Anyone try that combo?



one of my best tones is a dual amp patch using Fball/XXL cab/57on and Fball/hiway cab/121

i do agree that the 121 definitely cuts the high end fizz/sizzle but only with certain combinations it seems.


----------



## friez256

Here's a mix test I just did with the POD HD500. I put up a clip before of the same tones I'm using in this. There's a good amount of post but I'm surprised to what this thing can do. Only have had for a few weeks so far and it's been great. Mix Test 1 October 2012 by brian-pharai on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## flv75

great tones ! Share !!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

friez256 said:


> Here's a mix test I just did with the POD HD500. I put up a clip before of the same tones I'm using in this. There's a good amount of post but I'm surprised to what this thing can do. Only have had for a few weeks so far and it's been great. Mix Test 1 October 2012 by brian-pharai on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Welp... Now I want a POD HD500 even more.


----------



## zechah

you should try the L6 Hi gain L6 Lunatic and L6 Treadplate


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

zechah said:


> you should try the L6 Hi gain *L6 Lunatic* and L6 Treadplate



I don't see this one on the POD HD amp list.


----------



## Nonservium

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't see this one on the POD HD amp list.



I think that's one that only came to the 300 & 400 along with the Doom and the Soldano.


----------



## meambobbo

MobiusR said:


> Does anyone use a R121 for their mic? I just started to experiment and i'm seriously loving this mic. It has no frizz on the high end which i always had trouble with.
> 
> Other than that, my old tones i used for a good couple of months was a V30/FBall/57on which gave me loads of clearness for days. Anyone try that combo?



I find the 121 by itself doesn't have enough crispy high end for most cab models, but I do like it when I use dual cabs - I usually have something with a 57 on axis then another with something darker - usually a 57 off axis, 409 Dyn, or 121 Ribbon.

One of my favorite combinations right now is a Tread V-30 with 57 on axis mixed with a Greenbacks with 121.

As always with dual cabs, be sure to phase correct!:
MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Cabs/Mics


----------



## MobiusR

I'll probably post a few clips of tones ive been using. Mostly this 121 mic patch. I love it cause it has warmness highs instead of shrill nasty highs. I mean my dad said (who doesn't know anything about music equipment or guitar at all) the 121 sounded better than the 57/Threadv30 combo i had going on.


----------



## meambobbo

the tread v-30 + 57 on axis is particularly harsh. I never use that by itself, and even in my dual cab patches, I always use a Mid-Focus EQ to trim some of the harshness.


----------



## japs5607

I'm now a pod hd pro user. Get it today and have only just put it away. Will do a new gear thread tomorrow with pictures. All I can say is I'm glad I saved up for this unit


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Here's a link to the tone use in my video on pg. 87: www.DbartArt.com/Dirty 1.h5e

Warning: I like my tones rich in treble.


----------



## AustinxAtomic

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/214701-ngd-huge-box-content.html


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

AustinxAtomic said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/214701-ngd-huge-box-content.html



<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 kitten <3


----------



## Purelojik

Hey guys made a regular rock patch

heres the sample

let me know if anyone wants the patchand i'll export it


----------



## ArrowHead

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 kitten <3



Agreed.


----------



## Stealth7

Purchased a POD HD 500 today! 

Edit: Any tips for making patches?


----------



## Bevo

^ You sir have 141 pages to read!!

Make sure you get the edit program on your computer, sign up with L6 and track down some pre built patches for download.
Look in detail as to what makes the ones you like then do the same with your own.

Enjoy your read LOL!!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Or you could look up at post #3502 and dissect that tone.


----------



## RedSkull

fast death jam of this weekend, to be completed as a full song during the upcoming week

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/105858506/13 oct_mixdown.mp3


----------



## Stealth7

Bevo said:


> ^ You sir have 141 pages to read!!
> 
> Make sure you get the edit program on your computer, sign up with L6 and track down some pre built patches for download.
> Look in detail as to what makes the ones you like then do the same with your own.
> 
> Enjoy your read LOL!!


 
Shit this it going to be a long read  

Yeah I downloaded all the updates and stuff yesterday, started toying around with a rhythm patch but it sounds heaps fizzy... I'm using headphones at the moment so that might be the problem.



ThePhilosopher said:


> Or you could look up at post #3502 and dissect that tone.



I'll have a look at it, thanks!


----------



## RickyCigs

Stealth7 said:


> Shit this it going to be a long read
> 
> Yeah I downloaded all the updates and stuff yesterday, started toying around with a rhythm patch but it sounds heaps fizzy... I'm using headphones at the moment so that might be the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have a look at it, thanks!




Just as the other 300 people that asked have been told, look up the meambobbo pod hd tone guide. 


And just for good measure, here you go. I've got lots of compliments on this one here and other places. http://line6.com/customtone/tone/219992


----------



## Stealth7

RickyCigs said:


> Just as the other 300 people that asked have been told, look up the meambobbo pod hd tone guide.
> 
> 
> And just for good measure, here you go. I've got lots of compliments on this one here and other places. http://line6.com/customtone/tone/219992



Cool, I'll have a look at that as well, thanks!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Reaper Pod HD woes

so the two tracks in the center are from 2 days ago
the one at the bottom was recorded today

they're both the same patch, nothing was changed on the Pod.
Nothing on the tone, the volumes, the input the anything.
Same thing has happened with all the patches.

I play through headphones and there was no change in the way the patch sounded through them.


----------



## IdentityDevice

Can anyone help me? Just wondering if I buy an hd500 with a dvd drive that wont read software if id be able to download the software from line6.com? I mean it looks like I can but just wanna double check first if anyone has been in a similar position. Cuz im selling my mesa to get a 500 so I don't wanna screw myself lol. Thanks


----------



## cyb

Yep you can download everything you need from line6.com


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

Totally out of context, but I picked up the pod hd pro the other night. It sounds absolutely amazing when I run it through my mesa 20/20 and Orange 212  I just run the patch without a cab impulse and on the stack power amp output.


----------



## Kristianx510

I just got my POD HD and am curious: What is the difference between the pre amp models and the non pre ones?


----------



## Kristianx510

second question: I have this FBV 





And it as far as I could tell I only have access to 8 of the buttons and the expression pedals. Is there any way to program the Stomp 1, 2, and 3, or the Amp 1, and 2 buttons?


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Kristianx510 said:


> I just got my POD HD and am curious: What is the difference between the pre amp models and the non pre ones?



the difference is the pre-amps sound dildos

meambobbo "full" v. "pre"
that should explain things


----------



## Kristianx510

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> the difference is the pre-amps sound dildos
> 
> meambobbo "full" v. "pre"
> that should explain things



I thought the same thing. I just figured that preamps go better with power Amos while the full amps go better DI. Thank you for the link!


----------



## IdentityDevice

cyb said:


> Yep you can download everything you need from line6.com



Thank you very much man!


----------



## RickyCigs

IdentityDevice said:


> Thank you very much man!



I don't know about any of the other guys, but I actually HAD to download everything. All I got in my box besides the unit and cable was the "pilots handbook" which was basically the briefest of tutorials in about 30 different languages.... 

Not that I mind just downloading the manual, but it's a hell of a lot easier to mark pages and read through an actual book for me.


----------



## Alekke

Kristianx510 said:


> second question: I have this FBV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it as far as I could tell I only have access to 8 of the buttons and the expression pedals. Is there any way to program the Stomp 1, 2, and 3, or the Amp 1, and 2 buttons?



I can be done with FBV express MKII. Its on the setup page 1, ABCD: Toggles the current Banks Presets A through D. FS 5-8: Toggles the Amp or FX Block to which you have assigned FS5 through FS8 On/Off.
See manual section B-1


----------



## Alekke

What is the cheapest and smallest (what ever comes first) foot controller that will work with POD HD Pro except FBV Express MkII?
I guess we are talking bout MIDI controllers here.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Maybe this?


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

FBV Shortboard mkii is the cheapest non-midi controller. Works great!


----------



## japs5607

So I took the pod hd to practice last night and ran it thought the pa direct. My fellow band mates raised a couple of points with this

1 what if the venue we play at has a poor pa. which only mics drums and vocals
2 or there is no cab share etc and I would have to take my 4 x 12 cab the idea of the pod was to reduce my set up

So the question is frfr route or do I follow the rocktron velocity route and keep the 4 x 12

I had a look at the Alto thread and like what I hear and they are priced quite similar to the rocktron

On another point it did sound huge thought the pa. especially the spacey ambient chimpspanner patch 

Thanks


----------



## meambobbo

With the 4x12 you have its sound only, rather than using the Pod to emulate cab/mic tone. also it's probably heavier and more difficult to move around, and the speakers are directional, so your sound is going to different across the audience. It's easier to run a cable to a PA than to mic a real 4x12.

So I'd go with the Alto, unless you really love the sound of your 4x12.


----------



## AustinxAtomic

Hey guys I just got a POD HD Pro and I'm looking to order some monitors for it today.
These are the two I'm looking at:

Any help here?

Amazon.com: Pair of KRK Rokit 5 Studio Monitor Speakers with Two 18-Foot XLR Cables: Musical Instruments

Amazon.com: M-Audio BX5 D2: Musical Instruments


----------



## meambobbo

everything i've read seems to prefer the rokits. also, i believe they are front-ported so you can put them closer to a wall without changing the response.

...but i have m-audio bx8's and like them...


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

geoffshreds said:


> tone sounds sick besides the fuzz/fizz...sounds like its on the low end. i had a few patches that i cleaned up with a parametric EQ like meambobbo explains in his tone guide. the fuzz I'm referring to is most noticeable at the end of the clip while the open note is ringing out. just sounds scratchy. other than that its a dope tone!



Thanks for the input! I'e been messing with the EQ and stuff from meambobbo's guide a lot and will definitely post it again when I get a chance. 

And what does the world think of this? This is simply a lead tone that I've been messing with, again with no EQ as I can't fit it in there because of the DSP. Whenever I record with it, all the EQ is done in post.

Here is a short vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQ9IUARkIv4

And here is the link to the tone
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/221170/


----------



## Kristianx510

Alekke said:


> I can be done with FBV express MKII. Its on the setup page 1, ABCD: Toggles the current Banks Presets A through D. FS 5-8: Toggles the Amp or FX Block to which you have assigned FS5 through FS8 On/Off.
> See manual section B-1



I know that. What I want to know is of it is possible to assign effects blacks to the other buttons on my FBV


----------



## Razzy

Kristianx510 said:


> I know that. What I want to know is of it is possible to assign effects blacks to the other buttons on my FBV



You can assign multiple effects to one button if you want. I have my delays assigned to the reverb button since it's right above the tap tempo.


----------



## MobiusR

Whipped up something in the last hour. Its just pretty much scratch guitar/drum tracks with no mixing (netbook doesn't allow me to <__<). This is all direct.

Testing New Tones with some riff ideas. by Christitan on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Honest thoughts?


----------



## geoffshreds

AustinxAtomic said:


> Hey guys I just got a POD HD Pro and I'm looking to order some monitors for it today.
> These are the two I'm looking at:
> 
> Any help here?
> 
> Amazon.com: Pair of KRK Rokit 5 Studio Monitor Speakers with Two 18-Foot XLR Cables: Musical Instruments
> 
> Amazon.com: M-Audio BX5 D2: Musical Instruments



if you can, go to a guitar center and test both out. 2 guitar centers in my town have all of their display monitors hooked up to a rack, and if you bring in an iPod or any mp3 player with an aux input they are more than willing to let you demo each speaker side by side with your music. after trying out about 10-12 options in my price range, i went with the m audio bx8 s. they sounded better than the rokits IMO. some ppl see the rear porting of these as a downside, but as long as you reference through headphones while recording, you won't have a problem with "false" bass response. and last time i checked guitar center has a sale on m audio products. i snagged the pair for 330$...


----------



## Alekke

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Maybe this?



its almost the price of fbv express mkII, which I had before and it is great but I just don't need all of that. I'm the only guitarist and only singer in the band, tap-dance is not really possible to me 

FBV2 would be awesome but it doesnt work with POD HD


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

First show with HD Pro. The FoH was totally dumb but the Pod sounded great!


----------



## MobiusR

2.10 IS OUT GO DOWNLOAD PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Im going to wait a bit, make sure it doesn't need patching or anything


----------



## meambobbo

i took the plunge. no bugs noticed so far. new SLO models are good...

...but the SLO Overdrive is HORRIBLE on DSP. I had a patch with a delay and reverb. now I can only fit a delay, not a reverb without the delay. So this means the amp model takes up between (edit)4-8% MORE DSP than any of the other high gain amps. edit: I originally wrote 8-16% but revised because I forgot I was using dual amps (same amp model, different cab/mic).

I'm not sure how much I'll end up using it because of the extreme DSP cost. The tone sounds kind of like a hot-rodded Marshall, between the JCM-800 and Uber models. It's got that muddy breakup both of them have, which needs to be dialed out. But it also has a nice upper-mids breakup that sounds great. I think I'm sticking with a boosted Uber for those type tones, but I still have a lot of work to put in.

and that is my $2,000,000.00


----------



## MobiusR

I'm loving the SLO model its like a better Fball to me. It doesn't have that nasty high end i hated. Especially with the stock cabinet, i'm loving it.

Meambobbo, could you experiment with cabs on the slo and see whats the best? I was going to doubt the T75 but its the best cab so far with the SLO.


----------



## meambobbo

ok, so the SLOverdrive is the best model on here. The warm response it has is incredible. SO WARM. Maybe not the tightest 5150-esque metal tone (at least from my early attempts at one), but it dominates for leads and all hard rock tones. VERY responsive to dynamics - a model that truly cleans up when turning down the volume knob. I easily see this working for Petrucci and Vai tones - just dial in the Vai with a Distortion effect in front for a fatter, rounder breakup tone, and make the Petrucci tone tighter and djentier.

I've also found that while I can't fit delay and reverb when using "dual cab" patches due to the higher DSP constraints, I can get a great sound by using a delay as well as using some E.R. to simulate reverb. Not as much control as a real reverb, and I usually don't like it, but it works here. will post clips/patches later. will make my own thread.



I use Treadplate/57 on aixs + Greenbacks/121. I put an FX Loop on the channel with the Greenbacks/121, and just run a patch cable between send receive. This syncs up the two channels, so the sound is tight and has a full frequency response.

For effects, I have a Noise Gate, Line 6 Drive, Digital Delay, and Mid-Focus EQ. To simulate Reverb, I use 20% E.R. on the Greenbacks/121 and 15% E.R. on the Tread/57 on axis.


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

AustinxAtomic said:


> Hey guys I just got a POD HD Pro and I'm looking to order some monitors for it today.
> These are the two I'm looking at:
> 
> Any help here?
> 
> Amazon.com: Pair of KRK Rokit 5 Studio Monitor Speakers with Two 18-Foot XLR Cables: Musical Instruments
> 
> Amazon.com: M-Audio BX5 D2: Musical Instruments



I have this monitor for my POD HD Pro, same buyer and everything, and it's pretty good and really affordable, the 12 inch is good too I hear. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alto-TS115A...o_Audio_Speakers_Monitors&hash=item2ec2550cb4


----------



## DMONSTER

Ok just installed the update.......now my POD doesnt get past the "Line 6" thing when i turn it on.....what the fuck..... Just FYI people might wanna wait mine is the bean if that makes a difference


----------



## DMONSTER

My computer isnt even recognizing it when I plug it in the USB  what is this madness?!?!


----------



## ArrowHead

If anyone needs me for the next couple days, I'll be locked in the studio playing Ratt through the Soldano models nonstop. 

MEAMBOBBO, craft me a fucking Lay it Down tone PLEASE. I can never get the verb/presence quite right.


----------



## meambobbo

Vai SLO by meambobbo on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Electric Wizard

Glad these models finally made it to the fancy pods. The SLO od channel is truly awesome for leads.

I'm excited to see what people do with the Doom and Epic models. The Doom's sort of neat, though I don't think it does anything that you can't do with either the JCM or some of the more vintage options. The Epic... I'm interested to see if anyone can do anything with it at all. It sucked on the 300, but maybe it can shine with some EQing.


----------



## Kristianx510

DMONSTER said:


> Ok just installed the update.......now my POD doesnt get past the "Line 6" thing when i turn it on.....what the fuck..... Just FYI people might wanna wait mine is the bean if that makes a difference



Good thing I havent updated yet..Let us know when you get this fixed!


----------



## F1Filter

DMONSTER said:


> Ok just installed the update.......now my POD doesnt get past the "Line 6" thing when i turn it on.....what the fuck..... Just FYI people might wanna wait mine is the bean if that makes a difference



Had the same problem updating my PodHD Pro. It kept rebooting every 5 seconds after the update. 

So what I did was put the POD in Firmware Update mode (hold D-pad in the "down" direction and power on). Waited for the screen to show "Update Flash" and ran the update again. Updated without a hitch. 

Also discovered the diagnostics mode (hold D-pad in "right" direction and power on). Not bad idea to check that the Flash and SDRAM tests are passing if you still cant flash the firmware. Scroll up and down the menu with the D-pad and use "View" to enter selected test.


----------



## PodHdBean

i wasn't expecting much from the epic amp model but damn all i have to say guys is this amp model is amazing! i lowered the master volume put it through the usual gate<comp<screamer<gate<Amp<eq and this amp just has a great feel to it very surprised and i highly recommend everyone try out this amp.works great for low tunings


----------



## PodHdBean

did u resolve this?i have a bean and the update worked fine.just had to install all the other updates before updating the Firmware


DMONSTER said:


> My computer isnt even recognizing it when I plug it in the USB  what is this madness?!?!


----------



## Lopo

Hey guys what about reamping with the hd500?
you know that for a reamp you need a reampbox because the signal goes out in the hi-z form and bla bla bla..
I was thinking about the fx loop of the hd500 
or the unbalanced outputs are good too for that function?


----------



## Charlez

DMONSTER said:


> Ok just installed the update.......now my POD doesnt get past the "Line 6" thing when i turn it on.....what the fuck..... Just FYI people might wanna wait mine is the bean if that makes a difference



Just saw this on the line 6 page 
*After POD HD500 Flash/Re-Flash/Update: MANDATORY Global Settings Reset!*




> *If you do not do this, one of the tell-tale symptoms that may surface after a Monkey Flash Memory update is that the HD500 will be stuck in a continuous re-boot/power cycling state* (you'll keep seeing the Logo and the unit keeps re-starting itself). Sometimes this may not occur, but a secondary telltale sign that a user has not performed a Global Settings reset is the USB communication between the HD500 and HD500 Edit software will be extremely slow/sluggish.


----------



## Kidneythief

Could someone give me a description how to do the proper update of the HD500?
I'm still at work, can't wait to get home and try it out, but don't want to mess up my POD.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Tried the SLO! Not bad, but I think I'll keep using F-ball in my main rhythm patch for Tech Death shit. I'll use it for something else  Screamer + L6 Drive is a awesome combo!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Reset pod then update


----------



## DMONSTER

F1Filter said:


> Had the same problem updating my PodHD Pro. It kept rebooting every 5 seconds after the update.
> 
> So what I did was put the POD in Firmware Update mode (hold D-pad in the "down" direction and power on). Waited for the screen to show "Update Flash" and ran the update again. Updated without a hitch.
> 
> Also discovered the diagnostics mode (hold D-pad in "right" direction and power on). Not bad idea to check that the Flash and SDRAM tests are passing if you still cant flash the firmware. Scroll up and down the menu with the D-pad and use "View" to enter selected test.



 Thanks SO much...this worked and fixed it, thank god too haha I was thinking my POD was done  

This is why I <3 this forum


----------



## meambobbo

best advice i can give for firmware update:

1) open HD Edit and have it load all your patches. Save them as a bundle. Close Edit, and do not reopen until all steps below are completed.
2) update Line 6 Monkey, then Pod HD Drivers, then Pod HD Edit. Be sure to unplug the USB connection when prompted during installation wizards.
3) reconnect USB and let the updated drivers detect the Pod HD.
4) restart Line 6 Monkey and choose to update the flash. be sure not to unplug during the update. Choose to NOT keep any presets. when the update is done, it will prompt you to unplug, wait 5 sec and replug. do so. it will tell you if the update was successful - if not follow the advice about booting in alternate modes above.
5) open HD Edit, open your saved bundle, and choose the Send All option to reload all your patches to the actual Pod.


----------



## japs5607

Just a quick question. If I plug my HD pro into my fx loop on my peavey 6505 and then plug my guitar into the pod input will this work or will it cause my amp to blow up.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

japs5607 said:


> Just a quick question. If I plug my HD pro into my fx loop on my peavey 6505 and then plug my guitar into the pod input will this work or will it cause my amp to blow up.



As long as your 6505 is hooked up to a cab, I don't think plugging into the effects loop will blow anything.


----------



## japs5607

Yes it will be on the 4 x 12, we have a gig coming up and my plan to get either a power amp or an Alto hasn't quite come together just yet due to money, so need an alternative


----------



## meambobbo

Just watch out because the 6505 has no master volume knob so you have to use the pod's master knob as your master volume control


----------



## japs5607

Bobbo, you truly are the oracle when it comes to the pod HD


----------



## RickyCigs

Is it just me or do the treble and presence knobs on the SLOoverdrice do very little? I only had about 5 minutes to play around, but they didn't seem to do anything noticeable unless they were at 0

Also, I didn't have to do anything special for my update. Just clicked update and it worked. All my patches were intact. I did however save the artist as a whole before I updated, just in case.


----------



## meambobbo

japs5607 said:


> Bobbo, you truly are the oracle when it comes to the pod HD



no problem. and if anyone didn't notice, i'm taking tone requests again through my site. foobazaar.com/podhd/toneGuide/


----------



## meambobbo

RickyCigs said:


> Is it just me or do the treble and presence knobs on the SLOoverdrice do very little? I only had about 5 minutes to play around, but they didn't seem to do anything noticeable unless they were at 0
> 
> Also, I didn't have to do anything special for my update. Just clicked update and it worked. All my patches were intact. I did however save the artist as a whole before I updated, just in case.



Yeah, they don't do much at all. Looks like a Parametric EQ is needed for a presence/treble boost.


----------



## japs5607

meambobbo said:


> no problem. and if anyone didn't notice, i'm taking tone requests again through my site. foobazaar.com/podhd/toneGuide/



Cool. I downloaded some of your dual cab settings the other day. I haven't had a play with them yet. But looking forward to giving them a go


----------



## geet752

short tesseract inspired improv after latest firmware upgrade!


----------



## Alex6534

geet752 said:


> short tesseract inspired improv after latest firmware upgrade!




Ah dude!  I just commented on your video a few hours ago. Seriously considering this now as an alternative to the good ol' head + 4x12. At least for the smaller gigs where we're in the audience with just the gear on stage


----------



## axxessdenied

Just upgraded to the new firmware, wheeee


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Meambobo, i need a Whitechapel patch in my life. Something thick and brutal like their tone!


----------



## fps

If it's worked, do I have to do the reset before I will see the new amp models? Or should they already be there? Not getting a problem starting up, just nothing has changed at this point.


----------



## xCaptainx

SLO overdrive is beautiful. Replaced my f-ball live patches with it. Perfect combo of low end growl and breakup that I like. 

Will record some samples in the weekend. 

A friend of mine who runs Six-String Samurai | Gear talk for the GAS-afflicted. has an HD500 AND a SLO 100, he's going to be recording some comparison clips over the weekend too. Will post links once the article is up.


----------



## japs5607

Any chance of a sitar based patch, I asked a question on how to create this a while ago, tried it, failed


----------



## fps

There we go, I didn't have the first update of Line6 Monkey so I couldn't upgrade to 1.61, one I got that, away we go, wicked!!


----------



## fps

OK I've had literally 30 seconds just going through them, these are terrific, I'm so glad there's a dedicated clean now, and all the models sound useful and good, I'm really happy, can't wait to create a SoldanoBogner patch, thanks Line6, this thing just keeps on giving, delighted.


----------



## MF_Kitten

I've only gotten to mess around with it a little, but god damn i love the Doom amp! It's got that "blanket of smoke" sound, with tons of growl! I did a super-sluggish yet growly as fuck tone, using a facial fuzz and classic distortion, on each side of the split, in front of the amp. Holy shit that sound was growly! Can't wait to try some octave down baritone action on that cunt!


----------



## meambobbo

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Meambobo, i need a Whitechapel patch in my life. Something thick and brutal like their tone!



and i need $$$$ in my bank account! i'll see what i can do, but in the meantime please take a look at the giant button next to where my site says "tone requests?"


----------



## MF_Kitten

meambobbo said:


> ok, so the SLOverdrive is the best model on here. The warm response it has is incredible. SO WARM. Maybe not the tightest 5150-esque metal tone (at least from my early attempts at one), but it dominates for leads and all hard rock tones. VERY responsive to dynamics - a model that truly cleans up when turning down the volume knob. I easily see this working for Petrucci and Vai tones - just dial in the Vai with a Distortion effect in front for a fatter, rounder breakup tone, and make the Petrucci tone tighter and djentier.
> 
> I've also found that while I can't fit delay and reverb when using "dual cab" patches due to the higher DSP constraints, I can get a great sound by using a delay as well as using some E.R. to simulate reverb. Not as much control as a real reverb, and I usually don't like it, but it works here. will post clips/patches later. will make my own thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I use Treadplate/57 on aixs + Greenbacks/121. I put an FX Loop on the channel with the Greenbacks/121, and just run a patch cable between send receive. This syncs up the two channels, so the sound is tight and has a full frequency response.
> 
> For effects, I have a Noise Gate, Line 6 Drive, Digital Delay, and Mid-Focus EQ. To simulate Reverb, I use 20% E.R. on the Greenbacks/121 and 15% E.R. on the Tread/57 on axis.



I ended up preferring the SLO crunch myself, for leads stuff.


----------



## meambobbo

japs5607 said:


> Any chance of a sitar based patch, I asked a question on how to create this a while ago, tried it, failed



I would use bridge pickup, a Pitch Glide with a fixed .1 pitch setting for a slight detune effect (play with mix to get it right), and pick as close to the bridge as possible. Another thing you can do, although probably not on the fly is to wrap the very end of your strings in aluminum foil or loosely hold a metal slide against them. I wouldn't use any amp model, cab, etc. You want the least amount of compression possible to preserve a sharp attack. Maybe just EQ to get the frequency spectrum right.


----------



## meambobbo

MF_Kitten said:


> I ended up preferring the SLO crunch myself, for leads stuff.



I briefly demo'd that and the clean. Need to get more into it tonight. I did find the clean was all I could ask for. responds well to pick attack - can get 100% clean but also push to breakup without exhibiting the nastier crossover distortion of the fenders.


----------



## MobiusR

meambobbo said:


> I briefly demo'd that and the clean. Need to get more into it tonight. I did find the clean was all I could ask for. responds well to pick attack - can get 100% clean but also push to breakup without exhibiting the nastier crossover distortion of the fenders.




Do you think the clean is better than a BF Double?


----------



## meambobbo

what does "better" mean? hehe - I love a fat, spankin' Fender clean tone. But i also want a clean with a tiny bit of purr, that doesn't have the more crackly, vintage breakup of the Fender. So for the purring breakup and more glassy pure clean, I'd probably go SLO, but for a more fat, funky, vintage clean I'd go Fender - twin or deluxe reverb - not sure. but with the Fenders, I do like to use the Fender 2x12 regardless of which model I use. not sure about cabs yet with the SLO. PhD is always a good option, as well as the Fenders, or maybe even a 4x12.


----------



## ArrowHead

meambobbo said:


> and i need $$$$ in my bank account! i'll see what i can do, but in the meantime please take a look at the giant button next to where my site says "tone requests?"



Sorry man, that $$ is set aside for when you put some original tunes up here for us.


----------



## legolas151

Hey,

I did the new update and suddenly my HD 500 won't turn on anymore - the only thing that appears on screen is the Line 6 logo.

Anyone has had the same problems? Anyone knows what might the problem be?

Thanks


----------



## MF_Kitten

legolas151 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I did the new update and suddenly my HD 500 won't turn on anymore - the only thing that appears on screen is the Line 6 logo.
> 
> Anyone has had the same problems? Anyone knows what might the problem be?
> 
> Thanks



You actually HAVE to reset your unit before updating. Back up your tones first! Hold the "left" button while turning it on.


----------



## xCaptainx

it's discussed on the previous page. 

Use Line 6 Monkey and go from top to bottom on the main screen

1. Drivers 
2. HD500 
3. HD500 edit 

I followed this last night with no problems.


----------



## legolas151

xCaptainx said:


> it's discussed on the previous page.
> 
> Use Line 6 Monkey and go from top to bottom on the main screen
> 
> 1. Drivers
> 2. HD500
> 3. HD500 edit
> 
> I followed this last night with no problems.



I did exactly that.. I'm reseting it right now


----------



## legolas151

it's working - and better than ever... only downside is that I lost all my patches.

Time for a new start then!

Thanks for the repplies


----------



## dantel666

The Epic model is pretty awesome so far. Can't wait to test out the other ones.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Update went smoothly - too bad I'll have to wait until this weekend to play with all the new amp models.


----------



## abandonist

I'm asking a fool's question. Is there a way to use this into a regular amplifier? Or is it dedicated to computer use/recording only?

I realize my amp will color the tones produced somewhat, but these are interesting to me if I can essentially use it as a stomp box.


----------



## japs5607

Yes, using the 4 cable method, Google is your friend


----------



## fps

abandonist said:


> I'm asking a fool's question. Is there a way to use this into a regular amplifier? Or is it dedicated to computer use/recording only?
> 
> I realize my amp will color the tones produced somewhat, but these are interesting to me if I can essentially use it as a stomp box.



Lots of ways to use it with a regular amplifier, either into the front, into the return on the FX loop, which bypasses the preamp of the amp, or the four cable method as someone else mentioned. I'm doing well just going into the return of the FX loop, that's what I do when I play live or practice with the boys.


----------



## flv75

Do you know if there are new presets with the new update or remain the old setlists ?


----------



## xCaptainx

Threw together a quick riff idea tonight using the SLO patch. Nothing too fancy, gonna try and expand on it over the weekend. 

Riff Idea by xcaptainx on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## ScatteredDimension

I have a problem. I'm using guitar impulse through Pod HD bean in Reaper and the playing comes with a little delay from my speakers (like half a second) and it's makes recording pretty much impossible with the impulse... I can of course track with just the disabled amp sound and add the impulse afterwards, but it sounds like shit and I'd like to record with the tone from the impulse. 

Thx in advance and sorry if this problem has been covered here before.


----------



## meambobbo

ScatteredDimension said:


> I have a problem. I'm using guitar impulse through Pod HD bean in Reaper and the playing comes with a little delay from my speakers (like half a second) and it's makes recording pretty much impossible with the impulse... I can of course track with just the disabled amp sound and add the impulse afterwards, but it sounds like shit and I'd like to record with the tone from the impulse.
> 
> Thx in advance and sorry if this problem has been covered here before.



it's been debated places about the bandwidth of USB vs. Firewire interfaces. I don't know how much computer architecture/processor speed factors in as well. But with my M-Audio Firewire Solo interface, my latency, via SPDIF, is 3 ms. It's not noticeable. A half second is 500 ms.

I believe you can set your buffer size for your interface on your ASIO driver's control panel. Try lowering your buffer. The lower you go, the less latency you will have, but the more exposed you are to pops and clicks and dropouts.

The other option is to turn your patch into a dual amp patch and use identical settings in each channel, but use cab/mic sims in one channel and "no cab" in the other. Place the FX Loop last in the chain before the mixer for the channel with "no cab" and use the FX Loop send to send the signal to your DAW. Then mute that channel in the Pod's mixer. The Pod's outputs will now carry a signal with the Pod's cab/mic sims, which you can monitor via headphones. Or also send them to your DAW but record them, just monitor them.

If you are using the Pod as your interface or otherwise can't run the FX Loop send to your DAW, you could do the same thing as above, but pan each channel hard left/right in the mixer. Set up mono tracks in your DAW to capture each and only monitor the one with cab/mic sim from the Pod, but record the other.

It's not exactly what you want, but it's similar.


----------



## Razzy

xCaptainx said:


> Threw together a quick riff idea tonight using the SLO patch. Nothing too fancy, gonna try and expand on it over the weekend.
> 
> Riff Idea by xcaptainx on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



That sounds VERY promising. I can't wait until I get off of work so I can go play with these new amp models!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

xCaptainx said:


> Threw together a quick riff idea tonight using the SLO patch. Nothing too fancy, gonna try and expand on it over the weekend.
> 
> Riff Idea by xcaptainx on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Sounds a lot like COW's tone on Archetype.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

The new clean amp is awesome! I just switched all my clean patches to use that amp and it worked great.


----------



## fps

That SLO crunch tone is fantastic, for me it comes close stock to an Alice In Chains recorded tone, certainly feels the part crunching through Them Bones. Think I'll be mixing this one's low end with some Bogner Uber to create something for sure!!

This and the overdrive for crunchy tones, could never get along with the JCM so these are sweet, and much-needed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

fps said:


> Tfor me it comes close stock to an Alice In Chains recorded tone, certainly feels the part crunching through Them Bones



Aaand I'm sold again.


----------



## fps

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aaand I'm sold again.



Are you on the fence about picking one up? I have only had a VERY quick play with the new amp models, but the updates and the effort Line 6 are putting into this product really put a smile on my face. In its price range, and indeed generally, it's an amazing piece of gear. I use it live for everything, works great.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kinda... I've been decided between the Randall V2 and the HD500 + FRFR still. I finally get my mind set on one, but then later on decide to get the other.


----------



## AustinxAtomic

Since I updated all of the default patches are gone.
They still show up in my line 6 pro edit on the computer, but aren't on the device itself.
Any help?

EDIT: found it.. I'm a moron.


----------



## fps

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kinda... I've been decided between the Randall V2 and the HD500 + FRFR still. I finally get my mind set on one, but then later on decide to get the other.



I had a Randall V2, just sold it!!


----------



## meambobbo

SLO CRUNCH by meambobbo on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Behold the awesome power of SLO Crunch. Patches linked in description.


----------



## RickyCigs

I'm definitely loving the SLOoverdrive. Basically all I did was take my existing fireball patch and change it to the SLO with all my usual settings. Even that sounded badass. I got a chance to try the other models today too. The SLO crunch sounds really good, but not really my style. I didn't like the doom, but I kind of like the epic. 

In the next few days I'll post a new track using my SLO patch only, as well as a previous song that I posted that me and surfthealien have collaborated on to make a complete track


----------



## Zei

Loving the new SLO patches. Changed my rhythm patch to the SLO Overdrive and am using the SLO Crunch for my "glassy cleanish leads". The Epic is nice, and I don't see myself using the Doom too much if at all.

Only problem I'm having is I have a bit of hum with my lead patches when I record Direct that I didn't have before. I have no idea why. It can't be a grounding issue since I have the same exact setup, but we'll see if I can't figure it out or not tomorrow.

Gonna record a tasty riff tomorrow for you guys 

EDIT: Nice stuff meambobbo! We had the same idea with the Crunch haha


----------



## Blasphemer

Liking the SLO and the Doom models. Epic isn't my cup of tea. Hoping to make a good Isis-ish tone with the SLO crunch. For anyone interested, here's my main setlist. It's my main tones (main gain tone, clean, crunch, ambient clean) for DI, going into a poweramp, and then miscellaneous tones. Check it out


----------



## MartinMTL

n00b question here. When I go directly through an FRFR speaker (like a PA), what should the output settings be at. I don't have an FRFR yet, but when i tried my HD Pro at my friend's house, the sound was very treble-y. It lacked any punch, like the EQ was way off. Sooo, anybody know what I am doing wrong?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

That sounds about right for an frfr setup


----------



## fps

MartinMTL said:


> n00b question here. When I go directly through an FRFR speaker (like a PA), what should the output settings be at. I don't have an FRFR yet, but when i tried my HD Pro at my friend's house, the sound was very treble-y. It lacked any punch, like the EQ was way off. Sooo, anybody know what I am doing wrong?



Well I don't really know what an FRFR speaker is tbh, BUT I have found I will dial in a patch that sounds brilliant in my headphones, or on my monitors at home, then when I put it through a PA or play it with the band it sounds far away, and small. The only cab I can work with live is the XXL V30, it's the only one that really gives that bass response especially that I associate with a live amp. Recorded there are lots of options of course. 

The other thing might be that you don't have it on the direct setting, but that's unlikely.


----------



## Wookieslayer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kinda... I've been decided between the Randall V2 and the HD500 + FRFR still. I finally get my mind set on one, but then later on decide to get the other.


Lol, go V2 + 4 cable method HD500


----------



## MF_Kitten

Here's my super-doomy yet chuggy and growly tone (no cab model assigned, since i use impulses):
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Ultimate Doom.h5e

It was made with an Evo 7 equipped 7 string, and with the PAD button activated. So if you have the PAD button off, you gotta adjust the gain and stuff of course.

edit: it uses the three or four first footswitches btw. you can turn on and off both of the distortions (turning off the rat gives you a radically different and nastier tone that sounds awesome), an octave pedal (HOLY FUCK will surely ensue), and a big reverb (of course)


----------



## Bevo

fps said:


> Well I don't really know what an FRFR speaker is tbh, BUT I have found I will dial in a patch that sounds brilliant in my headphones, or on my monitors at home, then when I put it through a PA or play it with the band it sounds far away, and small. The only cab I can work with live is the XXL V30, it's the only one that really gives that bass response especially that I associate with a live amp. Recorded there are lots of options of course.
> 
> The other thing might be that you don't have it on the direct setting, but that's unlikely.



You guys have to look into the output settings..view button and hold, you can choose if its Stack, power amp, combo amp and whatever else. Each one of the setting changes the the way the system works and sounds.
FRFR is a PA type speaker that operates as full range.


----------



## xCaptainx

FRFR means as the poster above said...full range. It will definately sound different to your headphones, or home setup, as it's delivering a full range flat e.q, and not being coloured by anything like say, a v30 speaker in a guitar cab etc. 

I tend to have 3 different setlists. One for home use (through my Line 6 L3M powered monitor at low volume) one for gigging/practise (through L3M again, VERY loud) and one for recording (through my M-Audio studio monitors) all different uses, different volumes, different e.q


----------



## MartinMTL

xCaptainx said:


> FRFR means as the poster above said...full range. It will definately sound different to your headphones, or home setup, as it's delivering a full range flat e.q, and not being coloured by anything like say, a v30 speaker in a guitar cab etc.
> 
> I tend to have 3 different setlists. One for home use (through my Line 6 L3M powered monitor at low volume) one for gigging/practise (through L3M again, VERY loud) and one for recording (through my M-Audio studio monitors) all different uses, different volumes, different e.q



ok, that makes sense. Yeah, the ouput is set as direct, but I guess I just have to dial in new tones. At the moment I am just going through headphones so that is going to have a different sound.


----------



## Alex6534

So how many of you's are using the hd500/pro live? Looking at using it as a lightweight situation from my head + cab + pedals until I can properly finance an axe fx 2 + midi setup. Genre is general trivium/Killswitch type of metal


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

If you run a preamp like an AFX or an hd500 through a tube poweramp live it will literally be just like the real deal, nobody can tell  Even with an SS or PA setup I doubt people can tell. FRFR sounds a lot better live too IMO, all FRFR bands I've seen sounded so much better.


----------



## axxessdenied

meambobbo said:


> SLO CRUNCH by meambobbo on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Behold the awesome power of SLO Crunch. Patches linked in description.



Who needs a real amp anymore? That tone is AWESOME! Hopefully L6 keeps up with these awesome firmware updates. I wouldn't mind seeing some kind of epic expansion pack for purchase with say a 5150 model


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Alex6534 said:


> So how many of you's are using the hd500/pro live? Looking at using it as a lightweight situation from my head + cab + pedals until I can properly finance an axe fx 2 + midi setup. Genre is general trivium/Killswitch type of metal



L6 HD 500 -> PA is the perfection. I use my HD Pro directly into the mixer and linked to a FRFR monitor and I love this setup. Tubes are no longer needed.


----------



## Alex6534

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> L6 HD 500 -> PA is the perfection. I use my HD Pro directly into the mixer and linked to a FRFR monitor and I love this setup. Tubes are no longer needed.



It would be a downgrade in terms of value but definitely an improvement in terms of versatility and portability. How do you find the dynamics when playing live? I know that no one will really notice the subtle differences that an axe fx will bring in terms of dynamics but how do you feel playing it live? A lot of youtube clips (par from a few) have sound really boxy and has that signature pod fizz all over it..


----------



## fps

Alex6534 said:


> So how many of you's are using the hd500/pro live? Looking at using it as a lightweight situation from my head + cab + pedals until I can properly finance an axe fx 2 + midi setup. Genre is general trivium/Killswitch type of metal



I use the HD500 live, through a PA for the most part, sometimes in the return of an amp. It sounds really good. The difference between it and the AxeFX, for instance, would not make the difference between your audience having a great night or not. I hate fizz, and my patches aren't fizzy.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

The other guitarist in my band has AFX II. Live sound is pretty the same! The Pod last monday sounded great, the dynamics are awesome! I prefer my tone instead of my guitarist's one  The Engl model is perfect for my genre: it has chug and the palm mute sounds like a kick in the face  I love the solution Pod + active speaker when playing live.


----------



## Kristianx510

MF_Kitten said:


> Here's my super-doomy yet chuggy and growly tone (no cab model assigned, since i use impulses):
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Ultimate Doom.h5e
> 
> It was made with an Evo 7 equipped 7 string, and with the PAD button activated. So if you have the PAD button off, you gotta adjust the gain and stuff of course.
> 
> edit: it uses the three or four first footswitches btw. you can turn on and off both of the distortions (turning off the rat gives you a radically different and nastier tone that sounds awesome), an octave pedal (HOLY FUCK will surely ensue), and a big reverb (of course)



I'm new to having a POD HD, so excuse this terrible question: Where is ther PAD button on this thing??


----------



## RickyCigs

Kristianx510 said:


> I'm new to having a POD HD, so excuse this terrible question: Where is ther PAD button on this thing??



It depends on what unit you have. On the hd500 it's right beside the expression pedal. On the pro I think it's on the back side. On the 300 and 400 I believe it's on the back with the in and outs


----------



## MF_Kitten

Yeah, on the HD500 it's next to the pedal.

i just recorded a clip using my new Line 6 Doom patch:
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Line 6 Doom.mp3

It's insane what this thing will do if treated right! it accepts all the distortions and fuzzes REALLY well! That clip also has no bass in it at all.

patch: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Ultimate Doom.h5e

edit: added bass: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Line 6 Doom (bass).mp3


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That patch is just screaming Entombed. 

Anyone have any clips of the L6 Epic?


----------



## DMONSTER

MF_Kitten said:


> Yeah, on the HD500 it's next to the pedal.
> 
> i just recorded a clip using my new Line 6 Doom patch:
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Line 6 Doom.mp3
> 
> It's insane what this thing will do if treated right! it accepts all the distortions and fuzzes REALLY well! That clip also has no bass in it at all.
> 
> patch: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Ultimate Doom.h5e



Amazing as always  will definitely have to mess with that patch when I have some time later


----------



## Alex6534

Got the chance to get a hd500 for £160 ($250) trading my boss dd3 and isp decimator, reckon it's worth it? I may have to run it through my Peavey and 4x12 until I can afford the monitor, but seriously tempted


----------



## MF_Kitten

DMONSTER said:


> Amazing as always  will definitely have to mess with that patch when I have some time later



I just posted a clip with bass, played through the same signal chain but with a bass cab setting instead of the guitar cab, and lots of EQ 

edit: and it's worth noting that after the long drone with the melody on top of it, i play through the same riff except single strings instead of power chords, and open instead of muted, with the bass octave effect on 
that's the last riff in the entire clip.

And the intro part is with the classic distortion turned off, and the facial fuzz and octave fuzz on, played with the neck pickup. FILTH!


----------



## MF_Kitten

Hang on, the clip had some problems. Here's the "final" clip:
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Line 6 Doom fixed.mp3


----------



## meambobbo

MF_Kitten said:


> Hang on, the clip had some problems. Here's the "final" clip:
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Line 6 Doom fixed.mp3



so

much

gain

at first i thought maybe that's a mistake or just something crazy - but i see how you used it in your clip...which sounds ridiculously awesome btw.

i've been tweaking around on the patch and yeah, some interesting ideas here. and you're right - the Doom does take pedals very well.


----------



## HoKrll

that doom amp is fun. the trickiest part is keeping the fizz out. seems like theres a sweet spot with the master and channel volume to keep it to a minimum.


----------



## xCaptainx

That doom patch is killer! thanks for posting!


----------



## DouglasAdams

There wasn't a sticky pertaining to this and I didn't think it warranted it's own thread, but what would be a good budget (see: poor) Powered Speaker/Active Speaker to use with my Pod HD Pro, I've only be able to play by way of my computer speakers and that's clearly just not the same thing.


----------



## Alex6534

Look up the Alto ts115a's and ts112a's, seem to be pretty popular among here for those looking for a cheaper but still awesome sounding powered PA, I should be picking mine up in the next week


----------



## DouglasAdams

-scratch that i'm dumb-


----------



## RedSkull

Are you ready for some pod HD death metal? I finished what I started last weekend, check it out 

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/105858506/13 oct_mixdown (2).mp3


----------



## MF_Kitten

meambobbo said:


> so
> 
> much
> 
> gain
> 
> at first i thought maybe that's a mistake or just something crazy - but i see how you used it in your clip...which sounds ridiculously awesome btw.
> 
> i've been tweaking around on the patch and yeah, some interesting ideas here. and you're right - the Doom does take pedals very well.



You have to control the gain, yeah. With my setup it only has slightly more gain than a regular distortion sound. It has more sustain than actual distortion, kinda.

I have the PAD switch on, and i use the first gate to control how gainy the sound is, and the outputs on the pedals control how much the amp is pushed. So make sure you don't have a stupid amount of gain, but more than a tight metal patch. Not much more though.


----------



## Razzy

Hey guys, I did a quick demo with the new Line 6 Epic amp model.

There's absolutely no processing going on. This is flat out the tone I'm getting from this model.

Epic no mastering by iamrazzy on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## axxessdenied

Razzy said:


> Hey guys, I did a quick demo with the new Line 6 Epic amp model.
> 
> There's absolutely no processing going on. This is flat out the tone I'm getting from this model.
> 
> Epic no mastering by iamrazzy on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## xCaptainx

Expanded on that riff idea I had the other night. 

Expanded riff ideas by xcaptainx on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

SO much bottom end on the SLO, dialed the bass right back to about 30%, was still full bodied, haha. Loving it!


----------



## xCaptainx

forgive me if the mix is a bit odd, I'm using pretty head headphones. Upgrading to some high end Ultimate Ear in ear monitors soon, can't wait to get them!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

xCaptainx said:


> forgive me if the mix is a bit odd, I'm using pretty head headphones.



My headphones are pretty, too.

Tone sounds gnarly.


EDIT: I'm actually really really really digging this patch. Very Slayereqsue.


----------



## xCaptainx

hahahah I'm so cheap, I don't even want to use the word cheap in my sentences, haha. 

They are pretty headphones though


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

RedSkull said:


> Are you ready for some pod HD death metal? I finished what I started last weekend, check it out
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/105858506/13 oct_mixdown (2).mp3



Dude, this sounds great!


----------



## DouglasAdams

I was working on a chorus/clean patch then I found the swell delay and I came up with this...
Cosmic Genesis [Fates Revealed] - Line 6 HD Pod Pro by Souls At Zero on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## RedSkull

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> Dude, this sounds great!



fireball + tread + DAW EQ


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Epic + Treadplate almost sounds like the good ol' big bottom


----------



## MobiusR

Marv Attaxx said:


> Epic + Treadplate almost sounds like the good ol' big bottom



The Epic sounds really awesome. You gotta turn up the master to 70% for more bass and overall tightness. I love this amp as much as the soldano :O 

Experimenting here we come...


----------



## xCaptainx

expanded on my ideas yet again, haha. Slowly getting the hand of recording. Just using ez mix and superior drummer, no real need or want to use any other setup to be honest (good enough sound for demo tracking, in my opinion) 

expanded riff ideas 3 by xcaptainx on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

The Slo OD sounds pretty awesome. I'm digging it a lot.


----------



## Zei

Starting to get the basic idea behind recording down... I've got this to show though!

Tone Test 3 - From Whence He Came by Nicholas Nicoletti on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

No mixing or anything...

I need to fine tune my tones for recording haha. Distortion's a little too compressed but much more usable than before.

EDIT: These are my live patches, since I finally got them somewhere I'm happy with before I start making recording ones.


----------



## Kristianx510

Am I the only one who turns the volume all the way up on all their live patches?


----------



## AxeArchangel

It's been a while since my last contribution in this Line 6 POD HD thread.
So here it is. My first attempt on the SLO - 100 Overdrive amp from the V2.10 update:

Bane Demo (Line 6 POD HD500 SLO - 100) by AxeArchangel on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## guitarfreak1387

Im beyond dumbfounded right now. went to update my hd500 a little bit ago and for some reason i kept getting a 404 when i try. this is on any download i have tried from line6. iv tried disabling what they say to try and no help. so i deleted monkey,driver, and edit and just tried to re download everything all over again. and guess what?

getting 404 page now found. and iv tried doing this on 3 different browsers now.

anyone have any idea on what i can do? really wanna try out the new stuff.


----------



## geet752

Here is a quick pod hd 500 death metal test for you guys using the new amp model line 6 epic.. 
no post processing on guitars, so what i play is what you hear.


----------



## xCaptainx

Soldano SLO100 vs POD HD500 + Competition!! | Six-String Samurai

As discussed, here's a kiwi guitar site doing a comparison between the SLO patches and an actual SLO amp. Try and guess which is which!


----------



## guitarfreak1387

after a little bit more searching on whats wrong i found out what it is and still confused that i was able to do the downloads when i first got them. 

supposedly I cant download the stuff cus i have a satellite internet connection....yet as i stated before i was able to download the stuff when i first got my hd. the thread with the info was on line6 and was from back in 06. guess im kinda screwed.....


----------



## Shask

guitarfreak1387 said:


> after a little bit more searching on whats wrong i found out what it is and still confused that i was able to do the downloads when i first got them.
> 
> supposedly I cant download the stuff cus i have a satellite internet connection....yet as i stated before i was able to download the stuff when i first got my hd. the thread with the info was on line6 and was from back in 06. guess im kinda screwed.....


Just go to a library or something and download the files onto a usb flash drive. You can then install it from that file...


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

How I can get a "Autotheism" sound from my HD Pro with SD Invaders? Can't tweak something close...


----------



## Allealex

Lollo, ho visto che sei italiano. Vorrei chiederti che tipo di musica suoni sull'hd pro e se ci sono differenze tra questo e il 500. grazie!

What kind of music do you play with the pod hd? what are the differences between this and the 500? thanks!


----------



## surfthealien

quickie recording with slo. 

Blue bomber by surfthealien on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## meambobbo

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> How I can get a "Autotheism" sound from my HD Pro with SD Invaders? Can't tweak something close...



Sounds like a Screamer max Tone, cut Bass, maybe cut Treble too. No Drive whatsoever. Maybe even use a Volume pedal in front to cut before the Screamer so that it does absolutely no distortion. Then use the ENGL amp, boost mids and leave everything else around 50%.

edit: maybe also try the SLO Overdrive/Crunch or the Treadplate with light Drive. and maybe throw a compressor in there if you can't get enough sustain/compression

I mean the tone sounds almost like a cocked wah to my ear, yes?

btw, don't know how i missed this album - every song thus far is freakin awesome


----------



## RickyCigs

heres the finally finished track featuring solos by surfthealien and the rest by me. pretty happy with the results. the only post processing was a small cut on the guitars at 7000hz.

Soggy Sandwiches Final by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

let me know what you guys think!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I can't get the SLO or Epic to get me close to what I have dialed in with my Engl patches (I could be doing it wrong) but the tone I'm using is just what I'm looking for (for the most part).


----------



## surfthealien

The slo took me a couple of days of messing with it and consulting bobo's guide to dial in something I liked. I would say first are you a fan of real deal slo tones? I think it helps a lot to have a goal tone in your head then work towards that.


----------



## Kristianx510

Can someone give me some feedback on my 7 string F-ball patch?


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Allealex said:


> Lollo, ho visto che sei italiano. Vorrei chiederti che tipo di musica suoni sull'hd pro e se ci sono differenze tra questo e il 500. grazie!
> 
> What kind of music do you play with the pod hd? what are the differences between this and the 500? thanks!



I play Technical Death with some Brutal infuences. But I use it to play anything I want (from Djent to Pink Floyd)  Tha main difference is that the Pro has more I/O options (POD HD | Line 6) but the amp models and FX are the same. If you don't want to buy an FBV (like I did) for controlling patches, get the 500!



meambobbo said:


> Sounds like a Screamer max Tone, cut Bass, maybe cut Treble too. No Drive whatsoever. Maybe even use a Volume pedal in front to cut before the Screamer so that it does absolutely no distortion. Then use the ENGL amp, boost mids and leave everything else around 50%.
> 
> edit: maybe also try the SLO Overdrive/Crunch or the Treadplate with light Drive. and maybe throw a compressor in there if you can't get enough sustain/compression
> 
> I mean the tone sounds almost like a cocked wah to my ear, yes?
> 
> btw, don't know how i missed this album - every song thus far is freakin awesome



Thanks Bobbo


----------



## RickyCigs

Anyone have any good, free v30 impulses that they wanna share? I've decided to branch out from just my pod since I don't play live or in any bands, and I'm not ready to shell out for the redwirez impulses yet when I need to upgrade from ezdrummer to superior


----------



## meambobbo

btw I tried out something similar to those settings for a M Keene tone and they do work fairly well. I went > Tube Comp > L6 Drive > FBall > Param EQ > Mid-Focus EQ.

It wouldn't hurt to throw a touch of reverb in there too.

I set Sag to 0%.

I cut bass and treble on the L6 Drive and set the Mids to around 60-70%. That's definitely the key to getting his tone - especially cutting lots of bass. And substituting compression in for amp gain.


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

A lot of very impressive stuff you guys are creating with the POD HDs! 

If anyone is looking for some demos of the POD HD (Pro) in action, with dif types of styles, check out my soundcloud in my signature. Nothing special, just a decent showcase of the diversity of the POD. Recording with this thing is VERY fun and I definitely recommend trying the unit out for anyone unsure!


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

guitarfreak1387 said:


> after a little bit more searching on whats wrong i found out what it is and still confused that i was able to do the downloads when i first got them.
> 
> supposedly I cant download the stuff cus i have a satellite internet connection....yet as i stated before i was able to download the stuff when i first got my hd. the thread with the info was on line6 and was from back in 06. guess im kinda screwed.....



Your type of broadban shouldn't matter, have you tried cleaning out your browser cookies and cache? Disable your anti-virus software?


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

meambobbo said:


> btw I tried out something similar to those settings for a M Keene tone and they do work fairly well. I went > Tube Comp > L6 Drive > FBall > Param EQ > Mid-Focus EQ.
> 
> It wouldn't hurt to throw a touch of reverb in there too.
> 
> I set Sag to 0%.
> 
> I cut bass and treble on the L6 Drive and set the Mids to around 60-70%. That's definitely the key to getting his tone - especially cutting lots of bass. And substituting compression in for amp gain.



I'm tweaking it right right now and it sounds very close  You are the Pod HD Messiah!!


----------



## Shask

ThePhilosopher said:


> I can't get the SLO or Epic to get me close to what I have dialed in with my Engl patches (I could be doing it wrong) but the tone I'm using is just what I'm looking for (for the most part).


I find that I like the Epic model, but for some weird reason it sounds better with the master DEP really high. All of the other amps are better with it very low, but Epic is opposite.

I have not really found anything I love about the SLO. But, it is usually not one of my favorite models anyways on any unit....


----------



## Kristianx510

Shask said:


> I find that I like the Epic model, but for some weird reason it sounds better with the master DEP really high. All of the other amps are better with it very low, but Epic is opposite.
> 
> I have not really found anything I love about the SLO. But, it is usually not one of my favorite models anyways on any unit....



Can someone explain DEP to me? I am new to the whole POD HD thing and cant find anything anywhere. I have the bean if that helps.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

surfthealien said:


> The slo took me a couple of days of messing with it and consulting bobo's guide to dial in something I liked. I would say first are you a fan of real deal slo tones? I think it helps a lot to have a goal tone in your head then work towards that.



Tones I like are rather varied, but I'm a fan of Mushroomhead's earlier tones (XX and XIII), Machinehead, Deftones and Periphery II sound for my own writing. I find other tones appealing, but when I try to use say a Jerry Cantrell-esque tone or an EVH tone I just cannot write anything worth a damn.


----------



## meambobbo

Kristianx510 said:


> Can someone explain DEP to me? I am new to the whole POD HD thing and cant find anything anywhere. I have the bean if that helps.



MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Amp/Distortion Tone
MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Cabs/Mics


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

ThePhilosopher said:


> Tones I like are rather varied, but I'm a fan of Mushroomhead's earlier tones (XX and XIII), Machinehead, Deftones and Periphery II sound for my own writing. I find other tones appealing, but when I try to use say a Jerry Cantrell-esque tone or an EVH tone I just cannot write anything worth a damn.



I'm the exact same way, man. For instance, I love Andy Timmons' tone, but I would never get any writing done if I had it. I'd be noodling over ALL the backing tracks!


----------



## meambobbo

anyone wanna give me a comparison of the Epic to the Uber. Haven't gotten around to really play with it yet, but the clips i've heard so far suggest to me it may be a better smooth saturated amp model similar to the 5150 and Mark IV than the heavily tweaked Uber I have used in the past. MFKitten, care to comment?


----------



## meambobbo

Captain Butterscotch said:


> I'm the exact same way, man. For instance, I love Andy Timmons' tone, but I would never get any writing done if I had it. I'd be noodling over ALL the backing tracks!



at least you have backing tracks. i end up just covering myself in unseasoned pasta.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

meambobbo said:


> at least you have backing tracks. i end up just covering myself in unseasoned pasta.


----------



## Shask

meambobbo said:


> anyone wanna give me a comparison of the Epic to the Uber. Haven't gotten around to really play with it yet, but the clips i've heard so far suggest to me it may be a better smooth saturated amp model similar to the 5150 and Mark IV than the heavily tweaked Uber I have used in the past. MFKitten, care to comment?


Epic reminds me of a modern high gain Marshall / 5150ish type tone. Kind of like a Recto with Marshall upper mids and treble. My current sound using it is an old school Fear Factory type tone from when he had his modded Marshall.

I never liked that Uber amp, so I cant really compare to that


----------



## Electric Wizard

meambobbo said:


> anyone wanna give me a comparison of the Epic to the Uber. Haven't gotten around to really play with it yet, but the clips i've heard so far suggest to me it may be a better smooth saturated amp model similar to the 5150 and Mark IV than the heavily tweaked Uber I have used in the past. MFKitten, care to comment?


You're right on in calling it smooth and saturated. It's very saturated and very dark. Much smoother than the Uber and lacking the kind of aggression or bite that the uber has. I've only tried it with the default XXL cab though, so perhaps the darkness can be mitigated. I think it sounds kind of muffled or otherwise off somehow, so I haven't played with it extensively.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Dont kill me!



If you use the vocalizer thing you can do the whole transformers thing too


----------



## meambobbo

I tried the Epic last night and can't say anything good about it. Seems like another Elektrik - a beta version of a different amp - the SLO Overdrive. Bass always seems wonky and farty, even when trying to EQ around that. Also, seems like the power amp provides more distortion than the pre-amp - something very weird is going on with the balance of those. I tried for a while and never got a good tone out of it. It's always too thin or has broken up, clippy, splatty bass.

Maybe I'm missing something - anyone wanna post a patch to try out?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

meambobbo said:


> Maybe I'm missing something - anyone wanna post a patch to try out?



You're not missing anything. It's crap.


----------



## japs5607

So just to get this straight. I can run the pod into the return of the effects loop on my 6505. Using the master volume on the pod to control levels


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

yup


----------



## meambobbo

japs5607 said:


> So just to get this straight. I can run the pod into the return of the effects loop on my 6505. Using the master volume on the pod to control levels



yes, just remember that running straight into the FX Loop return on the 6505 is running the amp full open. If you unplug the pod, or unplug the cable from the Pod while the 6505 is still on, be prepared to have angry neighbors/go deaf/etc. So make sure everything is hooked up correctly, the Pod is on, and the MASTER knob is turned down before switching on the 6505.


----------



## xCaptainx

Well last nights band practise was interesting. Our other guitarist has an Axe FX Ultra and runs the SLO patch. 

The most of the practise I was a bit bummed, I run through a powered monitor, he was going through the p.a, and his tone was huge with plenty of low end thump. 

Spent most of my time (at the annoyance of the band) twirling knobs whenever I found a chord to ring out too. 

FINALLY found a decent setting that sounded identical to the axe fx ultra setting. Used the mesa cab and the 409Dynamic mic, sag really low, master volume at about 65%, cab thump at about 70%

Finally after practise I had a sneaky look at his settings, and he was running the SLO at exactly the same settings (mesa cab and 409 Dynamic mic, haha) 

I'm going to try and pinch his Axe FX over the weekend and re-record last weeks riffs. one mix with all HD500, one with all Axe FX, one with one on each side and then one going back and forth.


----------



## MF_Kitten

meambobbo said:


> anyone wanna give me a comparison of the Epic to the Uber. Haven't gotten around to really play with it yet, but the clips i've heard so far suggest to me it may be a better smooth saturated amp model similar to the 5150 and Mark IV than the heavily tweaked Uber I have used in the past. MFKitten, care to comment?



Epic sounds more compressed as you dial up the gain, rather than sounding gainier. It's probably great for leads, since you get tons of sustain, but with a cleaner sound. Not that it has a lack of gain, it definitely has nice distortion, but increasing gain gets you the feel, but doesn't cloud the sound.

Other than that, it's kinda focused sounding frequency wise. I think it's probably better for leads and melody work and generally nice sounding stuff like that, but i'm sure you can find a good use for it in rhythm work. I have to spend lots more time with it to get familiar with it.

I think the Uber model gets really close to a Gojira-esque 5150/5150III tone with the screamer model in front and the input impendance on full, and that's what i use currently. But again, if i discover some nice new stuff i'll reveal my findings here


----------



## meambobbo

some of my favorite cab mic/choices are to use the same amp settings for a dual amp patch, but choose Treadplate 4x12 in Channel A and XXL V30 4x12 in Channel B. Use a 57 on axis on the Treadplate and 409 Dyn on the XXL. These are pretty much in sync without any adjustment. To get the XXL to sound more natural and less scooped, move the Res. Level from 50% to around 60-65% - that's the sweet spot. Also, set Low Cut on the Treadplate up to around 300 HZ so it's ill-defined bass doesn't mess with the XXL's. Everything else adjust to taste, but even with pretty much 50% EQ settings across the board, you'll get a great sound.


----------



## meambobbo

I agree about the Epic. I received a suggestion to try to use the "pre" version instead, and I'm getting a slightly better tone, but I just can't seem to get a tight bottom end response from it. I don't need Big Bottom here - I just don't want a thin tone. It's too focused for my tastes. I suppose it would work for leads, but even there I feel there are better options.


----------



## cfrank

xCaptainx said:


> The most of the practise I was a bit bummed, I run through a powered monitor, he was going through the p.a, and his tone was huge with plenty of low end thump.



What monitor are you using? I've been silent in this thread for so long, but you guys have been making really good sounds and convinced me on getting a HD500 and one of those AltoTS112A. Thing is.. I'm in two bands right now. One needs a high-gain sound (not djent, but tight like that) and i'm sure i'll get a cool sound since i've used pod farm/X3 a lot. But for the other one i'll need some stoner/sludge tones and i don't know if it will work that well on that kind of stuff. Anyone using those kind of tones?


----------



## xCaptainx

I'm using the new Line 6 L3M. It pairs up with the HD500 perfectly, in fact they can now communicate via L6 Link cable with the new firmware. I'd highly recommend that over anything else. Everything else in that pricerange (in NZ) is more of a 'wedge' style floor monitor and didn't really give me the confidence I needed on stage. 

The L3M is the height of a 4x12 but half the width, and it's loud. 1400w, I've used it live with a vocal only p.a and it drowned out my other bands 5150 half stack, haha. 

Everything else I saw in NZ just looked like a floor monitor/wedge and didn't look big enough for my needs (NZ venues arent huge, I needed a stage sound AND a loud backline.


----------



## xCaptainx

btw my low end problem was simply because I was using the 57 off axis mic. it sounds great on recording but the 409 dynamic works better for me in a band enviroment.


----------



## meambobbo

Ok, gave the Epic one last go round, and I have found a tone I liked. Here's what I had to do.

1) Turn down the "Drive" parameter to around 25% - the pre-amp distortion is horrible on this model. It makes the tone splatty and farty, and has horrid bass response. Turning drive anywhere north of here made me get poor pick response, especially on low notes, farty palm mutes, and volume spikes/drops.

2) Crank Master DEP to 100%. This is where the gain comes from. The power amp distortion is surprisingly smooth. But your EQ choices on the amp will affect the distortion tone. So I set these basically flat (50%) with a slight mids boost. As MFKitten mentioned, you'll get more compression than true distortion. So...

3) Use a Distortion effect in front of it, and use it to add a bit of distortion. I like the Line 6 Drive, and I set the Drive to around 25%. Keep output conservative.

4) Whatever you put in front the amp, give it a nice, hard treble boost. I set my Line 6 Drive to 100% Treble. This will give you more sizzling harmonics to the distortion.

5) I set Sag to 0%. This seems to improve the response.

6) The amp is very mid-centric. I used a couple post-amp EQ's to balance out the tone.

The end result is a very tight, punchy, yet not too distorted tone. It's fairly unique. I find it would work well as an Opeth tone, or could maybe even get into that Autotheism range, although I need to see what room I have for effects. I think it's got that death metal feel. Very thrashy, focused, and dry. Dry would be the main word I'd use. It does not feel organic at all, which can sometimes be a good thing.


----------



## Shask

Yeah, I used drive kinda low, with a a screamer in front, master very high and sag very low. I think it sounds pretty good, so I am surprised everyone here seems to think it is crap. To me it has that good thrashy, yet modern type tone. So far I like it better than the SLO. The Treadplate is still #1 though....


----------



## cfrank

xCaptainx said:


> I'm using the new Line 6 L3M. It pairs up with the HD500 perfectly, in fact they can now communicate via L6 Link cable with the new firmware. I'd highly recommend that over anything else. Everything else in that pricerange (in NZ) is more of a 'wedge' style floor monitor and didn't really give me the confidence I needed on stage.
> 
> The L3M is the height of a 4x12 but half the width, and it's loud. 1400w, I've used it live with a vocal only p.a and it drowned out my other bands 5150 half stack, haha.
> 
> Everything else I saw in NZ just looked like a floor monitor/wedge and didn't look big enough for my needs (NZ venues arent huge, I needed a stage sound AND a loud backline.



Thanks for the info dude! Going to check out that on some local stores. Keen on getting such a portable yet huge sounding rig!


----------



## Kristianx510

So i am having an interesting problem...

I have a Pitch Glide on my 7 string so I can do some(I really hope I don't get banned for this)...Emmure style pitch shifts. Well, I have it set so when my fbv is at the heel its at 0.00 and when its on the toe it's maxed. every time I go from the toe to the heel it will stay at like +1.00 or even go down -1.00. any idea why this happens?


----------



## RickyCigs

Kristianx510 said:


> So i am having an interesting problem...
> 
> I have a Pitch Glide on my 7 string so I can do some(I really hope I don't get banned for this)...Emmure style pitch shifts. Well, I have it set so when my fbv is at the heel its at 0.00 and when its on the toe it's maxed. every time I go from the toe to the heel it will stay at like +1.00 or even go down -1.00. any idea why this happens?



Recalibrate your pedal


----------



## meambobbo

More on the Epic. Getting very usable tones on this, and have figured out how to give it more versatility.

The problem I had last night was that everything sounded a bit dark and overly compressed. I mean, that's a cool tone in some ways, but I was trying to get something a bit more dynamic and scratchy. So the killer was the amp's Mids control. With that anywhere near 50% or higher, it tended to dominate the distortion, causing the darkness/compression just mentioned. By turning that down, it really opened the amp up. Then I could turn Sag back up.

I ended up liking the amp's distortion a lot more. I keep Drive at 5%, and I keep my Line 6 Drive at 0% Drive. I keep the Epic at Master 100%. Then I just use the Line 6 Drive's Output to dial in the desired amount of distortion.

I've really been trying to dial in some Autotheism tones, considering this album is so awesome. I think the Epic can get a close tone. It's thrashy, but it doesn't have that high end bite than the Fireball does (which is pretty much impossible to dial out). It's still not quite there, but getting closer. It's like as good as I can dial in the Fireball and Epic, the tone sits right between them. Might try the Uber tonight.


----------



## MF_Kitten

I tend to figure out what amps sound like, then stick to the ones that satisfy me the most right away. I'll probably do midsy droning lead lines (think Fredrik Thordendal) with it, or something similar to that, since it compresses the sound in that way. I love what the Doom amp does, and it might become one of my more used tones, replacing my previous baritone patch.


----------



## meambobbo

MF_Kitten said:


> I tend to figure out what amps sound like, then stick to the ones that satisfy me the most right away. I'll probably do midsy droning lead lines (think Fredrik Thordendal) with it, or something similar to that, since it compresses the sound in that way. I love what the Doom amp does, and it might become one of my more used tones, replacing my previous baritone patch.



I tend to agree, but i couldn't say any of them satisfied me right away on this unit. then i made it a mission to see how many different tones I could successfully dial in and tried to make the most out of every amp.


----------



## japs5607

Well I ran the pod into e 6505. Really happy with the sound. So I think I will stick to getting a power amp and keep my 4x12 cab

The only thing I noticed I where I had been using the pod through headphones the sounds were very different though the amp. I need more loud practice time to get the sounds at the right level


----------



## PodHdBean

the epic model is so damn heavy i got epiiccc chugs lastnight at a venue.No harsh highs either


----------



## RickyCigs

This thread makes me love my hd500 even more than ever. I had a chance at lunch to tweak the Epic and holy shit!!! It may be my new favorite tone. Definitely in my top three along with the Soldano. I may mix the two on my next track. 

Still very odd that the power amp distortion is so much nicer than the pre. I guess I can't complain where the tone comes from and should just be happy that it's there.


----------



## meambobbo

well I have a complaint about it, since the Pod HD's processing doesn't allow you to place anything between the amp's pre-amp and power amp sections (commonly known as an effects loop). I'd like to be able to boost the signal or EQ it after the pre-amp, but that's not an option. So if I want to push the power amp, other than boosting the Master DEP, I also have to push the pre-amp a little.


----------



## Allealex

Guys i've never understood one thing about the Pod HD.. Is it possible to reamp only with with the PRO or is it possible with 500 too?


----------



## meambobbo

Allealex said:


> Guys i've never understood one thing about the Pod HD.. Is it possible to reamp only with with the PRO or is it possible with 500 too?



With the 500, you can stick the FX Loop effect first in the chain at 0% mix to get the raw guitar out the FX Loop send and still get the processed output from the main outputs.

Or you can put all your processed sound in Channel A, with nothing in Channel B and pan them hard left/right to get the processed sound from one side but the dry sound from the other.

So you can use it as a DI - just takes a bit more work than the Pro.

You'd actually re-amp them both the same way.


----------



## Mega-Mads

i use my pod hd pro like this with the band:
Chain:
Noise gate - Setting: Until it shuts up
Screamer - Clean boost. - Until it sounds about right
Treadplate: Gain 60%, Bass 70%, Mids 70%, Treble 70%, Presence 60% - I cant remember the other settings.
Some fx after that, which i control with my shortboard.
No cab or mic.
This runs into my 6l6 head, with the presence on 55%(with bkp painkillers) or 70%(super distortions).
This is finally going into my beloved Mesa Rectifier 4x12.


I cant get much happier with the tone. The only thing i really want to change here is to get a rack mountable poweramp instead of the head. Im looking for a used Mesa 50:50 =)


----

I have never had so much punch in my sound as i do now. Its super articulate, hits as tyson and i never dissapear in the mix.


----------



## Alex6534

Got a little bit of a dilemma guys. Got someone wanting to buy my Peavey 6534+ and Marshall 1960B 4x12 for £950 (just over $1530). Now, I was originally going to buy an axe fx 2 but with the price of everything I'd be scraping by and that's counting I sell the rest of my gear. Whereas if I go the Pod hd500 (used) +alto ts115A, it would cost me around £560 ($960) so I'd have around $500/$600 spare. 

My only concern is that if I don't like the Pod, selling it might be a nightmare along with the pa speaker and I'd be stuck with no head + cab. Also my other guitarist is using a 6505 and if I switch to pod, worried that it'l sound weak and flat in comparison. The type of music I play is along the lines of Killswitch with 7 strings, so I need a powerful in your face tone. Also I have a gig this Friday so it needs to be sorted asap


----------



## meambobbo

Alex6534 said:


> Got a little bit of a dilemma guys. Got someone wanting to buy my Peavey 6534+ and Marshall 1960B 4x12 for £950 (just over $1530). Now, I was originally going to buy an axe fx 2 but with the price of everything I'd be scraping by and that's counting I sell the rest of my gear. Whereas if I go the Pod hd500 (used) +alto ts115A, it would cost me around £560 ($960) so I'd have around $500/$600 spare.
> 
> My only concern is that if I don't like the Pod, selling it might be a nightmare along with the pa speaker and I'd be stuck with no head + cab. Also my other guitarist is using a 6505 and if I switch to pod, worried that it'l sound weak and flat in comparison. The type of music I play is along the lines of Killswitch with 7 strings, so I need a powerful in your face tone. Also I have a gig this Friday so it needs to be sorted asap



Today...is...Friday... Do you mean NEXT Friday? My only concern is that the Pod HD has a bit of a learning curve, and you want time to get used to it before a gig.

If you know how to dial it in, you won't sound weak and flat in comparison to the other guitarist. You'll just have less back pain. I'll try to upload my latest batch of modern metal patches this weekend. That's like 10 or more patches covering a wide range of styles. And if you look back over this thread, there's plenty of great patches that have been posted.


----------



## Alex6534

yeah NEXT friday. I've got your guide bookmarked so I know I'd be in good hands ;-). If you could upload the patches/a clip or two that would be much appreciated.


----------



## DropTheSun

New song!  
Recorded fully with HD500 and no IR's where used.

Track 5: Sun Holes by Drop the Sun on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## IbanezFred

What do you guys think about this POD HD300 Tone i made?
Metal Guitars demonstration by FreddyAcevedo1993 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## RedSkull

IbanezFred said:


> What do you guys think about this POD HD300 Tone i made?
> Metal Guitars demonstration by FreddyAcevedo1993 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



seem promising over a bass and a drum


----------



## surfthealien

bobbo I think you were asking for a slo patch here is what I have so far

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/221390/

Here is a link for the tone I am shooting for


----------



## jbrin0tk

Sounds awesome, surfthealien!


----------



## MikeK

Im looking forward to hearing those M Keene tones your messing with Bobbo. I feel like the Epic has been the closest I have got to his tone. What type of compression are you using? I also feel like the Screamer does a little better than the Line 6 Drive with the Epic, where as I usually like the L6 Drive better.


----------



## Purelojik

Alright dudes heres another clip using some tones i made. lemme know what you think

its the F-Ball again. The new amps i just cant seem to get along with except the SOLO clean. that amp is nice. 

https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/blue-skies-v3-mix-template

EDIT: I take it back apparently im using the SOLO crunch with a vintage Pre before it for the leads lol oops


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Pissed off right now, one of the four pins on my Pod's usb connector broke off. Now i can't connect it to my computer to download the new amp models.


----------



## IbanezFred

RedSkull said:


> seem promising over a bass and a drum



haha thanks man...i could never get a bass tone to work for me. Maybe i need to watch some tutorials or something. It's always either too bassy or to "middy" lol


----------



## RedSkull

IbanezFred said:


> haha thanks man...i could never get a bass tone to work for me. Maybe i need to watch some tutorials or something. It's always either too bassy or to "middy" lol



dont worry you'll need to test stuff and mix and then re adjust probably for a lot of hours but its the fun part of it !


----------



## RedSkull

by the way, I havent changed my sound (I totally love my patch) but again here is a pretty damn intense death metal song I made with the POD HD just this weekend

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/105858506/KICK ASS.mp3


----------



## DouglasAdams

Alright... So I started writing this thing to see how much mileage I could get out of the HD Series since I wouldn't be wasting processing space on amp sims .... I got a LOT of miles.

Interstellar Transit - Line 6 HD Pod Pro by Souls At Zero on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

It's the keystone to an EP I've been working on and I wanted to go the Porcupine Tree and have this big ambient piece right smack dab in the center. There were tons of guitar synths and stuff that were on the Pod Pro and I couldn't really find a practical application so I made my own practical application.

I used Cubase LE 5 and it literally wouldn't let me add more layers or synths.


----------



## surfthealien

For the guys who have downloaded my patch what do you think? I am going to continue to tweak on it. Thanks for likes guys. I will post updates to my patch as I tweak on it. Anybody have a awesome clean patch? I cant make a clean patch to save my life.


----------



## kamello

Purelojik said:


> Alright dudes heres another clip using some tones i made. lemme know what you think
> 
> its the F-Ball again. The new amps i just cant seem to get along with except the SOLO clean. that amp is nice.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/blue-skies-v3-mix-template
> 
> EDIT: I take it back apparently im using the SOLO crunch with a vintage Pre before it for the leads lol oops





IMO sounds too thin (more Bass and Mids with the Graph EQ maybe?), but the idea of the tone is awesome!, what are you using along the Fireball? (mics, cabs, etc.)


----------



## RickyCigs

heres the newest WIP (work in progress) recorded with my custom V that i literally just finished today. left side is Line6 Epic, right side is my trusty F-Ball. 

Kangaroos Cant Walk Backwards Preview by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## IbanezFred

RedSkull said:


> by the way, I havent changed my sound (I totally love my patch) but again here is a pretty damn intense death metal song I made with the POD HD just this weekend
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/105858506/KICK ASS.mp3



How did you do those drums man!!?


----------



## Purelojik

kamello said:


> IMO sounds too thin (more Bass and Mids with the Graph EQ maybe?), but the idea of the tone is awesome!, what are you using along the Fireball? (mics, cabs, etc.)



Its the Sm off axis mic. the masters at around 65-70 DEP settings are 70%decay. bias is 45. umm thats all i remember. if you want i can send you the patch, it'll be easier that way just PM me.


----------



## kamello

Purelojik said:


> Its the Sm off axis mic. the masters at around 65-70 DEP settings are 70%decay. bias is 45. umm thats all i remember. if you want i can send you the patch, it'll be easier that way just PM me.




I have an HD 400 so I doubt it works, but I think that is more than enough to do something similar, thanks  (oh, and the cab is the XXL right?)


----------



## meambobbo

Hey I uploaded most of my most recent modern metal patches if anyone wants to play around with them. They're still coming along, but I have been due a patch dump:
Index of /podhd/patches/modernMetal

The most recent ones are in this folder - I haven't filed them away into their respective artist folders yet. the Faceless patches I was working on are "EPICFc"..."FaceAT" and "FaceLd" I was working on before trying to use the Epic.

As usual the last 4 digits are the date. I suggest finding the most recent ones - they sound the best (IMHO)


----------



## xCaptainx

mate of mine donated some vocals to the HD500 SLO patch test riff collection, had some fun last night trying to mix them in ok (I'm not a 'recording' guy by any means, this is all done with EZ Mix haha) 

Vocal mix test by xcaptainx on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## japs5607

meambobbo said:


> Hey I uploaded most of my most recent modern metal patches if anyone wants to play around with them. They're still coming along, but I have been due a patch dump:
> Index of /podhd/patches/modernMetal
> 
> The most recent ones are in this folder - I haven't filed them away into their respective artist folders yet. the Faceless patches I was working on are "EPICFc"..."FaceAT" and "FaceLd" I was working on before trying to use the Epic.
> 
> As usual the last 4 digits are the date. I suggest finding the most recent ones - they sound the best (IMHO)



Are these hd 500 patches or pro. I can't remember the file name


----------



## meambobbo

hd500. if you want them for pro, you probably just need to rename the extension to .hre instead of .h5e. If you can't see the extension name, you need to prevent windows from hiding known file extensions. which can be done by going into control panel, file and folder options, i think. if i'm wrong, just google it.


----------



## japs5607

Cool. I will give them a go later. Really want to try the lamb of god ones


----------



## meambobbo

japs5607 said:


> Cool. I will give them a go later. Really want to try the lamb of god ones



Also try the one that is labeled simply "EPIC". I find the tone is rather similar to LoG, maybe moreso than the ones I tried to dial in specifically for LoG .


----------



## Shask

meambobbo said:


> Hey I uploaded most of my most recent modern metal patches if anyone wants to play around with them. They're still coming along, but I have been due a patch dump:
> Index of /podhd/patches/modernMetal
> 
> The most recent ones are in this folder - I haven't filed them away into their respective artist folders yet. the Faceless patches I was working on are "EPICFc"..."FaceAT" and "FaceLd" I was working on before trying to use the Epic.
> 
> As usual the last 4 digits are the date. I suggest finding the most recent ones - they sound the best (IMHO)


Do you still just upload the entire setlist? That was always way easier!!


----------



## meambobbo

nah - i didn't do that this time - setlist has gotten really messy...so i didn't want to air my dirty laundry. i'll get it sorted out soon.


----------



## Alex6534

Hey guys, so I'm picking the hd500 up on Friday, alas I have a gig on Friday. Also I've downloaded Meambobbo's latest patches, but I would still be in need of a good clean with some delay/reverb or chorus and a petrucci or mark series lead tone if anyone has one. 

Going to have to spend 3/4 hours dialing this thing in before the gig


----------



## RedSkull

IbanezFred said:


> How did you do those drums man!!?



Ezdrummer expansion called Metal Machine: get it NOW !


----------



## sawtoothscream

I think I might get one of these around x mas time. but first, can i set it up so I can run the amps distortion and just use certain effects on the hd500? I already like the distortion my amp has but if I could run the tube screamer and reverb on the line 6 that would be awsome. figure need the effect for the clean channel as well to get the tone i want. plus it would be nice to have some other distortion settings on the hd itself if I want to change the sound or dont feel like bring my amp to practice and just run through the pa/


----------



## Purelojik

kamello said:


> I have an HD 400 so I doubt it works, but I think that is more than enough to do something similar, thanks  (oh, and the cab is the XXL right?)



yes sir. xxl cab. i have a few Eq blocks in there to cut out some of the cardboard areas and some resonant freq's. theres also a vetta juice before the amp at 10% and level at 75%
The screamer before that is at 5% and 80% output

that should be it.


----------



## rg7420

meambobbo said:


> Hey I uploaded most of my most recent modern metal patches if anyone wants to play around with them. They're still coming along, but I have been due a patch dump:
> Index of /podhd/patches/modernMetal
> 
> The most recent ones are in this folder - I haven't filed them away into their respective artist folders yet. the Faceless patches I was working on are "EPICFc"..."FaceAT" and "FaceLd" I was working on before trying to use the Epic.
> 
> As usual the last 4 digits are the date. I suggest finding the most recent ones - they sound the best (IMHO)



I was checking out your tones, was diggin a lot of them. The newest scar symmetry one sounds awesome, so I was gonna record some riffs with it. Everytime I loaded up cubase and set my pod to the asio driver I got some weird crackle noise when I played. Odd because it only happens on this patch. I tried multiple speakers and guitars and any combo produced the crackle on this patch. Unplug the usb cable and the crackle disappears completely. Any idea what could cause that?


----------



## RedSkull

xCaptainx said:


> mate of mine donated some vocals to the HD500 SLO patch test riff collection, had some fun last night trying to mix them in ok (I'm not a 'recording' guy by any means, this is all done with EZ Mix haha)
> 
> Vocal mix test by xcaptainx on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free




like your description says, your monitors will probably help a lot because I dont hear the same problem than you (kick sounds fine on my m-audio monitors)


----------



## RedSkull

RickyCigs said:


> heres the newest WIP (work in progress) recorded with my custom V that i literally just finished today. left side is Line6 Epic, right side is my trusty F-Ball.
> 
> Kangaroos Cant Walk Backwards Preview by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



sick ass tone men, sound like kataklysm


----------



## meambobbo

rg7420 said:


> I was checking out your tones, was diggin a lot of them. The newest scar symmetry one sounds awesome, so I was gonna record some riffs with it. Everytime I loaded up cubase and set my pod to the asio driver I got some weird crackle noise when I played. Odd because it only happens on this patch. I tried multiple speakers and guitars and any combo produced the crackle on this patch. Unplug the usb cable and the crackle disappears completely. Any idea what could cause that?



usually crackle or drop outs are due to having your ASIO buffer too small (latency too low), but i don't know why it would be just for that patch and not all patches. There's a chance the patch is pushing an EQ too hard, causing clipping in the Pod, but then you'd hear it all the time, not only via USB.


----------



## xCaptainx

RedSkull said:


> like your description says, your monitors will probably help a lot because I dont hear the same problem than you (kick sounds fine on my m-audio monitors)




Thanks man! Getting some Ultimate Ears 18 Pro custom molded in ear monitors very soon. I can't wait!


----------



## MobiusR

For a tesseract distortion tone (monuments and fellsilent included) i used a Fball into a V30. Bring back the bass and you got something similar.


----------



## Kristianx510

Anyone have any tips for making a lead patch?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Not really, i think a lead patch is a pretty personal thing. Usually I just have one noise gate for getting rid of hum, then a Fireball amp sim and reverb/delay.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Kristianx510 said:


> Anyone have any tips for making a lead patch?



Only tip I can give is to make sure you're comfortable playing with it


----------



## Kristianx510

What I did was get my rhythm patch and add some Delay and reverb. I like it, but I am wondering if theres any tricks that you guys use.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I did the same thing, I go for a necrophagist style tone and just boost the lows/mids more and cut back a touch on treble + boost presence.


----------



## RickyCigs

RedSkull said:


> sick ass tone men, sound like kataklysm



Thanks  I saw them live recently and was surprised to see just a pod on the stage instead of an amp lol


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

RedSkull said:


> sick ass tone men, sound like kataklysm



That's true. This tone kicks asses


----------



## RickyCigs

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> That's true. This tone kicks asses



dont let anyone tell you that the Epic is no good lol


----------



## meambobbo

Kristianx510 said:


> What I did was get my rhythm patch and add some Delay and reverb. I like it, but I am wondering if theres any tricks that you guys use.



My trick is to use Tread V-30 + 57 on axis mixed with Greenbacks + 121 ribbon. The Greenbacks +121 give a very warm mid-centric that's perfect for thick, creamy leads.

Otherwise, delay + reverb. I usually use the Digital Delay and the Hall Reverb.

Some other tricks:
* If you can't fit a reverb due to DSP, you can use a delay with a short time and high feedback instead - it sounds a bit wonky on its own, but in addition to a longer delay it blends in nicely.
* OR you can try using E.R. to simulate a touch of reverb. Since I use "dual cabs", I set the E.R. higher on my darker cab. This gives it a more natural sound.
* I like to crank up the Res. Level and/or Decay Cab DEP's for lead tones. This thickens up the tone on the thinner strings and keeps them from being too percussive, thin, and harsh.
* Whereas I normally want to use pre-eq or a distortion as a filter before my amp distortion with an mids to upper mids peak, I find this can be a bit too harsh for higher up the fretboard on the thinner strings, so I move my mids peak downwards and/or remove more treble. This softens up the tone.
* If you can't fit a mod effect, I find the Delay with Mod is a good 2-in-1 effect
* Sometimes when you can't get everything as crisp as you want, the Vintage Mic Pre effect can draw out the brightness and clarity you felt was missing. Just be sure to turn down the low pass frequency to around 12-13 kHZ and set gain so there's barely any crackle.
* Turn your damn noise gate off, or set it to work mildly with larger Decay settings.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Kristianx510 said:


> What I did was get my rhythm patch and add some Delay and reverb. I like it, but I am wondering if theres any tricks that you guys use.



Whenever i make a "lead" version of my rhythm tone, i always loosen up the gate, lower the gain, and add some mids, then of course delays and reverbs and all that stuff.


----------



## dreamermind

Hi guys ! checkout my comparison of Zakk Wylde Overdrive (real pedal) vs Screamer in HD500
Playng is not very tight...
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19914810/mp3/Maple leaf POD.mp3
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19914810/mp3/Maple leaf Zakk.mp3

there is no bass guitar.

chain was Zakk or Screamer -> Treadplate pre -> XXL with sm57 on axis

Zakk sounded more fuller to me or may be Ive cut too much lows on a screamer.
what do you guys think?


----------



## Rocabilly

IMfurtherBACK by Rowan Cat Bradbury-Eason on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Got my Pod back from Line 6 being repaired after a month away, digging the new update!


----------



## nathanwessel

Hey all.

To start, here's what I'm currently using. 

POD HD 500 ---> 2 Tannoy Reveal 501A's

When I'm using high gain tones on the POD, the tones sound weak and not as full as they should be. I'm not sure what the issue here could be. Perhaps, its something as simple as --Rig isn't meant to handle that-- or whatever else. 

For those familiar with hd 500 presets from customtone, presets such as "DT Djent 7" and "periphery". They just sound weak. 

Any suggestions or comments would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## IbanezFred

Weak standalone tone? or are you mixing it badly?


----------



## nathanwessel

Stand alone tone. Stock straight from the site. Though I have messed with it to try and get it thicker. To no avail


----------



## IbanezFred

I wouldn't worry about how bad a tone sounds by itself because it can probably sound badass with some drums and bass....i read on a Meshuggah Koloss Tone thread that bulb and Fredrik thordendal released presets designed by them and everyone thought they were not so great...but they weren't saying that when listening to the mixed tracks lol.... But if it bothers you that badly, i would say to share what that preset has in the chain?


----------



## nathanwessel

It's just not pleasant to play on. I'm at work now, so I can't give the sets. I'm wondering if I'm just missing something. It's not just the super-gain settings, it's also the metallica-y, DT, etc settings. The sound just isn't full.


----------



## IbanezFred

did you just get that pod?


----------



## nathanwessel

Nope.


----------



## Shask

Did you play an actual amp before getting the POD? Playing modelers into monitors is a lot different....

I still don't like these units much into studio monitors. I mostly play my HD500 and Axe-FX into a poweramp and guitar cab. I will use monitors sometimes, but it never sounds as good as the poweramp/cab.


----------



## noUser01

Just in case this is just a tone issue and not something more, lower the gain, add some midrange and a tad bit of low end. We can always learn to use less gain.


----------



## Kristianx510

ConnorGilks said:


> Just in case this is just a tone issue and not something more, lower the gain, add some midrange and a tad bit of low end. We can always learn to use less gain.



Could not agree more with. Every time I make a new patch mind tells me "turn the gain and treble up. forget everything else." then after realizing it sounds like balls I doe exactly what you said.


----------



## SDSM

Anybody have any cool Pod HD tones to share?


----------



## SDSM

Specifically the HD Bean?


----------



## Khaerruhl

Sorry to be so crass, but you're better off tweaking on your own. You Can get some advice, and new thoughts with guides, like Meambobbos POD guide. 
MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Contents 

Enjoy!


----------



## areyna21

Alright so after researching this thing I need someone to help me out. Well my plan is to use the hd500 to record and get my ideas down with but also to use it fx only through a tube amp. So 4cm will allow me to use only fx with the tube amp but I have to have the amp and cab sims turned off correct? Will this effect the tone of the tube amplifier at all? Also thinking about running it so the pod becomes my pre amp and use only the power amp section of the tube amp. I realize I could go the power amp route but would rather spare the extra cost even though i am willing to buy one. I want to use a peavey xxx head with the pedal board while maintaining it's own tone with an arsenal of fx via the pod. This seems to be possible from what I've read am I wrong? Out of the three options I layed out pod-xxx fx only, pod as pre-xxx, and pod-power amp which would sound best? I have only read like 40 pages of this two year thread so I apologize if this has already been asked.


----------



## Khaerruhl

areyna21 said:


> Alright so after researching this thing I need someone to help me out. Well my plan is to use the hd500 to record and get my ideas down with but also to use it fx only through a tube amp. So 4cm will allow me to use only fx with the tube amp but I have to have the amp and cab sims turned off correct? Will this effect the tone of the tube amplifier at all? Also thinking about running it so the pod becomes my pre amp and use only the power amp section of the tube amp. I realize I could go the power amp route but would rather spare the extra cost even though i am willing to buy one. I want to use a peavey xxx head with the pedal board while maintaining it's own tone with an arsenal of fx via the pod. This seems to be possible from what I've read am I wrong? Out of the three options I layed out pod-xxx fx only, pod as pre-xxx, and pod-power amp which would sound best? I have only read like 40 pages of this two year thread so I apologize if this has already been asked.



Try all the ways possible. That's the only way for You to find out what sounds best to You, on Your particular rig.


----------



## FireInside

http://line6.com/customtone/browse/podhd/


----------



## areyna21

Khaerruhl said:


> Try all the ways possible. That's the only way for You to find out what sounds best to You, on Your particular rig.



Very true every little thing in your rig makes a difference.


----------



## GXPO

Check out Chimp Spanners youtube instructional. It has a few points I missed that made a huge difference to my rhythm tones.


----------



## Alex6534

Anybody got a link to a good clean tone? Getting the hd500 tomorrow and need to set up the patches within 2/3 hours, so a good clean to start from would be great.


----------



## meambobbo

dreamermind said:


> Hi guys ! checkout my comparison of Zakk Wylde Overdrive (real pedal) vs Screamer in HD500
> Playng is not very tight...
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19914810/mp3/Maple leaf POD.mp3
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19914810/mp3/Maple leaf Zakk.mp3
> 
> there is no bass guitar.
> 
> chain was Zakk or Screamer -> Treadplate pre -> XXL with sm57 on axis
> 
> Zakk sounded more fuller to me or may be Ive cut too much lows on a screamer.
> what do you guys think?



the zakk definitely sounded better to me as well, but I think you could get there with the Pod's distortions. I prefer the Line 6 Drive over the Screamer, but either works. Yes, don't cut as much bass, maybe even boost the bass parameter. If it's flubbing up the bass too much, cut some off with a mid-focus EQ.


----------



## meambobbo

Alex6534 said:


> Anybody got a link to a good clean tone? Getting the hd500 tomorrow and need to set up the patches within 2/3 hours, so a good clean to start from would be great.



Index of /podhd/patches/clean


----------



## fps

Alex6534 said:


> Anybody got a link to a good clean tone? Getting the hd500 tomorrow and need to set up the patches within 2/3 hours, so a good clean to start from would be great.



It shouldn't too difficult to construct one using the new SLO clean amp, sounds pretty good straight out of the box but there may not be as many patches relating to it as others yet because it's quite new.


----------



## meambobbo

lil new trick I've found really makes a patch more natural sounding, but only applies when you are using "dual cabs".

On the "dark cab", bump the E.R. to around 10-20%. I usually use 15%. On the bright cab use 0% E.R. This is regardless if the patch is for lead or rhythm.

You don't get the between two brick walls feel that is normally associated with E.R. - that quick echo sound that's way too noticeable and artificial. The highs stay crisp and tight. And even though you're basically adding ambiance to the bass and warm mids, they don't sound ambient, just thicker and more natural. Otherwise a tight tone sounds too tight and dry - like you're going DI rather than actually mic'ing something in a room.


----------



## Purelojik

Alright guys i made a Clean patch. or two actually

lemme know if anyone wants em. I had a chat with Jim Soloway briefly after buying his Bare Handed CD which is just him, his guitar, and the pod hd with an amazing clean patch. he actually sent me his patches but i realized that they just wont work with high output modern pickups. 

so i made my own patch with his idea in mind.

https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/clean-tone-test-pod-hd

there are two clean patches running left and right. lemme know what you think.

EDIT: both are using the SOLO clean amp


----------



## fraxtal

Very tasty cleans pure


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Purelojik said:


> there are two clean patches running left and right. lemme know what you think.



i think you need to give me them patches


----------



## Purelojik

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> i think you need to give me them patches



Here guys:

SLO 6x9Super0

SLO T75 

Keep in mind im using a Mahogany Baritone 7 with a Warpig Neck in those demos. The sound cleans up even more when tapped. i forgot to upload clips of those..


----------



## Kristianx510

Does anyone else think it is a lot easier to get good sounding patches when going DI? I just recorded my POD for the first time, and when I dialed in my new patch it sounded not only better than my live patch, but I barely had to tweak anything.


----------



## Leuchty

Kristianx510 said:


> Does anyone else think it is a lot easier to get good sounding patches when going DI? I just recorded my POD for the first time, and when I dialed in my new patch it sounded not only better than my live patch, but I barely had to tweak anything.




In POD we trust.

Yeah DI is the only way I use mine.


----------



## ALAN_C

Do you guys updated to new version ?


----------



## Alex6534

Well I got my pod hd500 yesterday, literally had 30 minutes to set it up prior to soundcheck  but I downloaded Meambobbo's scar symmetry patch and a clean alter bridge one from custom tone. It sound decent enough for minimal tweaking, but didn't have enough time to sort out a lead patch. The sound guy was head over heels for us at the fact he could shut up/mix the guitars without screaming louder than our singer.

EDIT: One question, I bought a ts115A as well, but when I turned up to the gig the sound guy wasn't keen on it being used because then he'd have to adjust everything as it would be unbalanced. Do you's think it's worth having your own speaker just in case? I'll be using it for rehearsals but not sure if I'll take it to gigs, if the sound guy won't even use it . Also, my other guitarist doesn't have his yet and I realised that the speaker had two xlr inputs, what's it like running both guitars into one monitor?


----------



## ALAN_C

any suggest for sounds like suhr badger 18 amp ? I would want to setup some kind like that amp .. but seem fail lol ...


----------



## RickyCigs

Alex6534 said:


> Well I got my pod hd500 yesterday, literally had 30 minutes to set it up prior to soundcheck  but I downloaded Meambobbo's scar symmetry patch and a clean alter bridge one from custom tone. It sound decent enough for minimal tweaking, but didn't have enough time to sort out a lead patch. The sound guy was head over heels for us at the fact he could shut up/mix the guitars without screaming louder than our singer.
> 
> EDIT: One question, I bought a ts115A as well, but when I turned up to the gig the sound guy wasn't keen on it being used because then he'd have to adjust everything as it would be unbalanced. Do you's think it's worth having your own speaker just in case? I'll be using it for rehearsals but not sure if I'll take it to gigs, if the sound guy won't even use it . Also, my other guitarist doesn't have his yet and I realised that the speaker had two xlr inputs, what's it like running both guitars into one monitor?




Always bring it. If you show up to a smaller venue that has shitty/no monitors, you'll be thankful that you did. Sounds to me like that sound guy was being a baby. Do two 4x12 stacks make it sound unbalanced?


----------



## Alex6534

Lol to be fair it was the first gig of my new project, so it was in a shitty bar  but even with their crappy pa, I have to say it sounded not bad, better than I thought it would and I wasn't chopping people's heads off with my old Peavey 6534+ and Marshall 4x12. In fact, I don't even know if I had it on studio/direct haha, just uploaded the patches and went. Will get some time to tinker with it tomorrow though


----------



## RickyCigs

Alex6534 said:


> Lol to be fair it was the first gig of my new project, so it was in a shitty bar  but even with their crappy pa, I have to say it sounded not bad, better than I thought it would and I wasn't chopping people's heads off with my old Peavey 6534+ and Marshall 4x12. In fact, I don't even know if I had it on studio/direct haha, just uploaded the patches and went. Will get some time to tinker with it tomorrow though




Well usually places with shitty PA's have shitty sound guys because the good ones work at places with good sound  

I'm pretty sure that the pods come set to studio/direct out of the box. You'd know if it wasn't because it would sound terrible going direct.


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

Pretty happy with the new Line 6 Epic amp so far  Did up a little recording with it "Line 6 Epic" amp model test by WorstCaseOntario on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

I wish someone would buy my ESP Horizon NT-II (2006 ed.) so I can get the Fender American Standard tele I've had my eyes on. Running that through the new Soldano 100 patches is something I really wanna try


----------



## Rizzo

Hi guys, a question here: how do the lower gain models respond to picking\volume dynamics?


----------



## olli576

I'm not sure if this has already been asked, but about the Pitch Glide feature on the pods;
If i were to use the HD500 as just an effects pedal for my bugera, would the pitch glide still work or would the Pod have to be using it's amp and cab sims to be able to work? Hopefully this makes sense haha


----------



## RickyCigs

olli576 said:


> I'm not sure if this has already been asked, but about the Pitch Glide feature on the pods;
> If i were to use the HD500 as just an effects pedal for my bugera, would the pitch glide still work or would the Pod have to be using it's amp and cab sims to be able to work? Hopefully this makes sense haha



Only about 5-600 times. Short answer yes. You can use it with as much or as little as you want. 


Speaking of the pitch glide, I used it along with the flip top to fake some bass on my newest track. Which now happens to have 99% of the drums and all the rhythm guitars as well as a solo at the end. One part I'm not sure what to do for the drum fills, but that will come in time. 

Models used for the guitars were Epic on the left and F-Ball on the right. Guitar used was my Cigs special edition V with Dimarzio crunch lab
SoundCloud Mobile


----------



## dean_fry

damn it, already 153 pages...I know I'm late but here is my new Pod HD 500 







I already like it a lot! Now off to read those 153 pages


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

^ Welcome!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Im almost 100% sure my expression pedal is broken. Does anyone have a patch I can use to test it?


----------



## ALAN_C

I'm using my podhd500 through mixer to monitor , then what input setting should i use?


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

ALAN_C said:


> I'm using my podhd500 through mixer to monitor , then what input setting should i use?



Input can be whatever you want. You have to set the OUTPUT to Studio/Direct


----------



## Santuzzo

Wow, this thread is awesome! 

I currently own a POD HD500 and I love it. Those new firmware updates that keep coming are really cool!

Question about the POH HD pro:
I know it has a dry-out, but would it be possible to record BOTH the dry signal (DI) AND a 'wet' signal at the same time with the HD pro? So, that would mean there would be two guitar tracks recorded in a DAW at once, one including the PODs patch and one completely dry which could be used for plug-in amp-sims or re-amping.
Would that be possible with the HD pro?


----------



## setsuna7

Hey guys, just got a POD HD500 used from a friend for half the price.. The knob on the left of the LCD is broken.. So i'm using my Mac to edit/delete settings.. I'm lovin' it!! Not needed to kneel down to twist and turn knobs anymore!! 
Here's my question; can I use the pitch glide to turn my guitar into a bass? Use the footswitch or the expression pedal?


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Santuzzo said:


> Wow, this thread is awesome!
> 
> I currently own a POD HD500 and I love it. Those new firmware updates that keep coming are really cool!
> 
> Question about the POH HD pro:
> I know it has a dry-out, but would it be possible to record BOTH the dry signal (DI) AND a 'wet' signal at the same time with the HD pro? So, that would mean there would be two guitar tracks recorded in a DAW at once, one including the PODs patch and one completely dry which could be used for plug-in amp-sims or re-amping.
> Would that be possible with the HD pro?



I've got an HD Pro. If you mean "recording via USB", then answer is no (unfortunately). If you mean "sending the signals to an audio interface and then record", answer is yes. I tried it but the "dry" is a bit latent.


----------



## Santuzzo

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> I've got an HD Pro. If you mean "recording via USB", then answer is no (unfortunately). If you mean "sending the signals to an audio interface and then record", answer is yes. I tried it but the "dry" is a bit latent.



Thanks!

So, how would this work exactly?
You would record the processed signal via USB and the dry signal trough another interface?
Or, I would need an audio interface with two inputs to plug in both the dry output of the HD pro and the processed output?
Would something like that work well?

You said the 'dry' signal is latent? Does that mean if you played both the dry and processed signal at the same time, they would not align perfectly?
That would defeat the whole purpose of using the dry-out, since you'd have to go through re-aligning the track to fit with the grid of say your programmed drums. 
Or am I misunderstanding what you mean?


----------



## MF_Kitten

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Im almost 100% sure my expression pedal is broken. Does anyone have a patch I can use to test it?



Why do you think it's broken?

when you set it up to control something in HD500 Edit, you have to also switch over to a different view, like the amp view or something, before you touch the expression pedal. If not, it'll glitch and you have to set it up again.


----------



## RickyCigs

setsuna7 said:


> Hey guys, just got a POD HD500 used from a friend for half the price.. The knob on the left of the LCD is broken.. So i'm using my Mac to edit/delete settings.. I'm lovin' it!! Not needed to kneel down to twist and turn knobs anymore!!
> Here's my question; can I use the pitch glide to turn my guitar into a bass? Use the footswitch or the expression pedal?





I literally just posted that I did  SoundCloud Mobile

This is a sample of it in the mix


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So, how would this work exactly?
> You would record the processed signal via USB and the dry signal trough another interface?
> Or, I would need an audio interface with two inputs to plug in both the dry output of the HD pro and the processed output?
> Would something like that work well?
> 
> You said the 'dry' signal is latent? Does that mean if you played both the dry and processed signal at the same time, they would not align perfectly?
> That would defeat the whole purpose of using the dry-out, since you'd have to go through re-aligning the track to fit with the grid of say your programmed drums.
> Or am I misunderstanding what you mean?



I used an audio interface with two inputs. Playing along some songs in Reaper I noticed that the dry signal was not aligned to the wet one. You can record both and then aligning the dry to the other track. Maybe is my interface that sucks ass


----------



## Santuzzo

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> I used an audio interface with two inputs. Playing along some songs in Reaper I noticed that the dry signal was not aligned to the wet one. You can record both and then aligning the dry to the other track. Maybe is my interface that sucks ass



Thanks !

A question to HD500 users:

Wouldn't it be possible to use a dual amp patch in the HD 500 in which one path is just dry while the other has an amp patch and pan them L and R and record a stereo signal where one path is dry and the other one wet? This stereo signal could be split up into two tracks in the DAW and the dry signal could be used for re-amping?


----------



## fraxtal

Grabbed one of your patches bobbo and tweaked it , here's a little sample! pretty lush tone

Drum test 101 by FinalBosS on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Shask

Santuzzo said:


> Wow, this thread is awesome!
> 
> I currently own a POD HD500 and I love it. Those new firmware updates that keep coming are really cool!
> 
> Question about the POH HD pro:
> I know it has a dry-out, but would it be possible to record BOTH the dry signal (DI) AND a 'wet' signal at the same time with the HD pro? So, that would mean there would be two guitar tracks recorded in a DAW at once, one including the PODs patch and one completely dry which could be used for plug-in amp-sims or re-amping.
> Would that be possible with the HD pro?


As I said on HC, you could also try to use the effects send as a dry-out.

I have no idea how it would interact with usb because I dont use usb for audio on the HD500. I would assume if you are using the 1/4" outs they would be pretty similar in terms out the timing of when the sound comes out...


----------



## Shask

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Im almost 100% sure my expression pedal is broken. Does anyone have a patch I can use to test it?


Basically all of the stock presets that the unit comes with have a volume on exp1 and a wah on exp2 Just pick one of those stock presets!


----------



## Santuzzo

Shask said:


> As I said on HC, you could also try to use the effects send as a dry-out.
> 
> I have no idea how it would interact with usb because I dont use usb for audio on the HD500. I would assume if you are using the 1/4" outs they would be pretty similar in terms out the timing of when the sound comes out...



Thanks. Cool to see you on here as well 

Yeah, I'm not using the HD500 as an interface through USB either (it is connected via USB to my PC however only for interacting with the HD edit software).
I use the 1/4" output through a Line 6 UX2, which has two 1/4" instrument inputs (one of which is 'pad' whatever that means) and two 1/4" line inputs.


----------



## polarbeast666

anyone have a good studio direct djent patch?


----------



## Shask

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks. Cool to see you on here as well
> 
> Yeah, I'm not using the HD500 as an interface through USB either (it is connected via USB to my PC however only for interacting with the HD edit software).
> I use the 1/4" output through a Line 6 UX2, which has two 1/4" instrument inputs (one of which is 'pad' whatever that means) and two 1/4" line inputs.


I recently switched to a laptop from a desktop so I had to buy a new USB interface since my old one was PCI based. I got a Presonus 22VSL which has worked well, but I normally have my Axe-FX plugged into it, so I dont think I have even tried the HD500 through it. I keep them both plugged into a poweramp/cab also.


----------



## japs5607

Just been playing around with the output settings on the hd pro was not aware it would make such a difference in tones. So I have re jogged some patches but have to wait a full week till I can hear them cranked, currently just using headphones. Still in 2 minds on the whole frfr route or getting a power amp. The whole reason for getting the hd pro was to reduced my rig size but currently using the power amp section of my 6505 which is defeating the object


----------



## eastguitar

Hi friends!

I recorded this cover in my home studio.

I used Pizarro Guitar 6 Strings (with DiMarzio Pickups), Line6 HD Pro, Superior Drummer, Waves Plugins, Vir2 Bassis.

Luck as a constant (Periphery cover) by Esteban Soto T. on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Thanks!


----------



## Kristianx510

I just recently returned my POD HD desktop, and bought the Pro because I want to try the 4cm, and am thinking about getting a Variax. Just wondering, is it possible to switch back and forth between my amps preamp and the POD? if so, how?


----------



## BeyondDan

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks !
> 
> A question to HD500 users:
> 
> Wouldn't it be possible to use a dual amp patch in the HD 500 in which one path is just dry while the other has an amp patch and pan them L and R and record a stereo signal where one path is dry and the other one wet? This stereo signal could be split up into two tracks in the DAW and the dry signal could be used for re-amping?



Yeahbsolutely!! It works well and i already did this a couple of time. Through USB it's the best method i found to record a dry signal!


----------



## Alex6534

Has anyone used ezmix 2 and the pod hd500/pro together? My band are looking at putting together a demo cd to hand out, but don't particularly have the time/money to spend on getting it recorded/mastered professionally. I've saw what Ola can do with ezmix, but I'm a complete noob and would have no idea on how to use them together. Any help would be great.


----------



## Kidneythief

I need some help guys.

I have done the firmware update a couple of weeks ago when it came out, everything went smoothly, no problems.

I wanted to launch the Editor now, and it says, that it cannot locate my HD500. I checked the L6 Monkey, and it tells me, that the driver is not correctly installed. I click on update (to version 4.2.5.4), installer runs, tells me, that I can now connect my device. I connect it, yet the problem still remains. 

I check again, L6 Monkey asks me which device I want to configure, I select HD500. And again it shows me as if the driver is not installed, plus it looks like as if it can't detect the firmware. Any ideas what I should do?


----------



## xCaptainx

Alex6534 said:


> Has anyone used ezmix 2 and the pod hd500/pro together? My band are looking at putting together a demo cd to hand out, but don't particularly have the time/money to spend on getting it recorded/mastered professionally. I've saw what Ola can do with ezmix, but I'm a complete noob and would have no idea on how to use them together. Any help would be great.



EZmix is the perfect VST plugin if you feel 'noobish' I use it for all of my recordings exclusively (means I can concentrate more on songwriting and less on production, something I'm not interested in enough to invest every waking moment into) 

xcaptainx's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Everything here is an HD500 and EZmix


----------



## Allealex

Can anyone here do a patch with some "chuggy" ,crispy,tight metal? Can't find much interesting stuff


----------



## JStraitiff

Do we have a list of SS.org patches or are they just scattered throughout the thread?


----------



## Purelojik

Allealex said:


> Can anyone here do a patch with some "chuggy" ,crispy,tight metal? Can't find much interesting stuff



i have one for metal i use but i dont think its crispy. you can tweak it to get some crispness but i like the balls this patch has got. you let me know if you wanna use it.


Three Chord Heaviness v1.5 by SheHatesMyTie on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Allealex

Well, actually i'm not a Pod HD user, just wanted to get some ideas, thank you!


----------



## Santuzzo

BeyondDan said:


> Yeahbsolutely!! It works well and i already did this a couple of time. Through USB it's the best method i found to record a dry signal!



Thank you very much, I will have to give this a shot!


----------



## RickyCigs

Allealex said:


> Well, actually i'm not a Pod HD user, just wanted to get some ideas, thank you!



I have several samples at RickyCigs's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Kidneythief

Kidneythief said:


> I need some help guys.
> 
> I have done the firmware update a couple of weeks ago when it came out, everything went smoothly, no problems.
> 
> I wanted to launch the Editor now, and it says, that it cannot locate my HD500. I checked the L6 Monkey, and it tells me, that the driver is not correctly installed. I click on update (to version 4.2.5.4), installer runs, tells me, that I can now connect my device. I connect it, yet the problem still remains.
> 
> I check again, L6 Monkey asks me which device I want to configure, I select HD500. And again it shows me as if the driver is not installed, plus it looks like as if it can't detect the firmware. Any ideas what I should do?



Huhh...could solve it. Reinstalled L6 Monkey, and then everything returned to normal.

Weird....


----------



## DMONSTER

Posted a thread in the Recording secton about this as well, figured id put it here since its all pod hd tones as well. 

And its not a typical Djent tone test! (which is something i do too much lol)

https://soundcloud.com/dan-schmid/reflections-revisited


----------



## frogunrua

I need some help. I'm getting a slapback delay effect on every patch, even a blank one. What is going on?


----------



## Alex6534

Has anybody got a Mark Tremonti/Metalingus type rhythm patch? Or something that resembles his tone?


----------



## Paolosev91

I am thinking that maybe the input2: variax works but actually sends an half signal to the pod! I am not a master in electronics but I think that there is a difference in dynamics between: 
1) half signal (guitar+variax) + eq boost to achieve the same input level (meambobbo's method) and 
2) full signal (guitar+same) without boost!

I happened to think this because of the pod signal routing:
if I want to play guitar and bass on the same patch, I have to divide the path with 2 amps.
Using regular routing (guitar+aux(bass)) I will have the same guitar level pushing my amp, so my path A amp reacts as it should.
Now here's POD scheme:
guit+variax amp in pre: low signal
guit+variax amp path A: normal signal
guit+same amp in pre: normal signal
guit+same amp path A: normal signal. (so that you can use 2 instruments or 2 amps being fed with the right guitar level)
That's why Line6 leaves "same" as default! I'm pretty sure that the pod was designed to be used in that way if you are using a single amp! (the amp in path A introduces a slight delay, that you can hear comparing patches as you play)
meambobbo said that there are phase problems in the doubled guitar signal, and I'm sure he can prove it. But I think that with "same" you only have a double amplitude signal hitting the amp in pre and not to signals interfering with each other and creating odd effects.
However, my analysis doesn't solve the clipping problems! You always have to reduce gain before some effects such as screamers, than boost it again... and you have to do it more often while using "same". But I think it leaves more dynamics and amp feel than the variax setting. Listen to any amp sample on youtube that provides knob settings, then recreate that sound with a signle amp in pre patch. You can achieve that sound immediately without boosting if you use the "input2: same" setting. that's how they designed the pod.


----------



## Santuzzo

frogunrua said:


> I need some help. I'm getting a slapback delay effect on every patch, even a blank one. What is going on?



Try to reset it, by that I mean, re-flash it, but make sure you save your patches before you do that and then when prompted so NO to retain patches, and re-load your tones after the re-flash.
See if that helps!


----------



## frogunrua

It is still doing it...


----------



## Santuzzo

frogunrua said:


> It is still doing it...



after re-flash did you also clear the global settings?


----------



## frogunrua

I don't know. I am still trying to figure out how to use it.... The only global setting I see is the input setup. The problem only started to occur when I downloaded some patches, I just don't understand why that would make every patch have this annoying slapback effect.


----------



## Santuzzo

frogunrua said:


> I don't know. I am still trying to figure out how to use it.... The only global setting I see is the input setup. The problem only started to occur when I downloaded some patches, I just don't understand why that would make every patch have this annoying slapback effect.



I advise you to re-flash and after re-flash to reset all global settings (then you will need to re-calibrate your expr. pedal), but DO save your patches before and choose NOT to retain your tones.

This might take you 5 minutes, but it's worth a try, IMO.


----------



## Kristianx510

Has anyone ever plugged their guitar into the XLR input on the front to get the input volume, plus the signal/clip LEDs? Any thoughts on that?


----------



## pathos45

Kristianx510 said:


> Has anyone ever plugged their guitar into the XLR input on the front to get the input volume, plus the signal/clip LEDs? Any thoughts on that?



I do this usually every other day with my bassist for jamming late at night. I like using bass in the xlr spot though because i usually never get the bass loud enough just straight into the input. Ive also tried with my guitar, it started clipping at low vol.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

You make me courious


----------



## axxessdenied

WRm5 + Pod HD Pro Test by axxessdenied on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Guyatone Wah Rocker pedal in front of Pod HD Pro with a Slo-clean patch and a bit of post-processing.


----------



## PodHdBean

anyone have any good results with the mackie thump 15 and pod hd?
just ordered one for a good price.Was going to get the alto but guitar center wanted to charge me 380 for it.$100 more then the mackie on ams 

im hoping i mad the right choice 
please let me know any issues u guys have with the mackies if anything ill just return and get the altos


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Hey guys, the past few days I've been working on a Scale the Summit type patch. Would anyone be interested in it?


----------



## kamello

^ Fuck Yes!!!


----------



## Rocabilly

Ha, bass solo. by Rowan Cat Bradbury-Eason on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I'm still messing with the EQ, but here is a sample of the Scale the Summit patch I've been messing with. I need to roll off some of the treble, which is immediately obvious.

And I am terribly absent minded so I forgot to put the sound file at the BEGINNING of the DAW, so you need to skip to about 8 seconds in to actually get sound. I just threw some random StS riffs in there and noodled at the end. It's a bit sloppy at some parts. 

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/64810313/Scale the Tone.wav

This was recorded with my 28.6" 8 string with a D Activator in the neck position. When you're up higher on the neck, the key is to roll your tone knob down a little bit. 

Here is the link to the patch:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/64810313/Scale the Tone.hre


----------



## PodHdBean

THALL

anyone have any good results with the mackie thump 15 and pod hd?
just ordered one for a good price.Was going to get the alto but guitar center wanted to charge me 380 for it.$100 more then the mackie on ams 

im hoping i mad the right choice 
please let me know any issues u guys have with the mackies if anything ill just return and get the altos


----------



## RickyCigs

PodHdBean said:


> THALL
> 
> anyone have any good results with the mackie thump 15 and pod hd?
> just ordered one for a good price.Was going to get the alto but guitar center wanted to charge me 380 for it.$100 more then the mackie on ams
> 
> im hoping i mad the right choice
> please let me know any issues u guys have with the mackies if anything ill just return and get the altos



You just asked this same question 5 posts ago... Maybe have a little patience, it's the weekend and people are busy using their hd's! 

That being said, you'll get good results with any quality monitor. If its FRFR, then it will sound very similar, if not identical to another FRFR.


----------



## MobiusR

Captain Butterscotch said:


> I'm still messing with the EQ, but here is a sample of the Scale the Summit patch I've been messing with. I need to roll off some of the treble, which is immediately obvious.
> 
> And I am terribly absent minded so I forgot to put the sound file at the BEGINNING of the DAW, so you need to skip to about 8 seconds in to actually get sound. I just threw some random StS riffs in there and noodled at the end. It's a bit sloppy at some parts.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/64810313/Scale the Tone.wav
> 
> This was recorded with my 28.6" 8 string with a D Activator in the neck position. When you're up higher on the neck, the key is to roll your tone knob down a little bit.
> 
> Here is the link to the patch:
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/64810313/Scale the Tone.hre




can you make it work for a hd500? It didn't work for me after changing the file name 

What did you use for a amp?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

MobiusR said:


> can you make it work for a hd500? It didn't work for me after changing the file name
> 
> What did you use for a amp?



I have no idea how to do that.  But have no fear because I will do a write up of all the settings when I get off of work tonight unless someone else knows how to make it work. 

I used the Angel F-Ball sim


----------



## PodHdBean

Convert POD HD 500 Presets to POD HD Desktop & POD HD 300 & POD HD 400 | www.jzab.de


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Please do. I can't convert it either to work for a HD500.


----------



## Shask

I have heard this before, but I am really starting to believe that there is something screwed up in the dual paths/mixer/input part of the HD. A lot of the common suggestions say to set input 2 to Variax, and then mute path B and pan path A to center and run everything before the mixer. I have spent some time today REALLY messing with this. I have done this before since I have had the HD500 for about 2 years now, but now I tend to listen with more critical ears since I have an Axe-FX.

I don't know what it is, but the tone is clearer and more dynamic. It is much closer to the neighborhood the Axe-FX lives in. You don't get that "blurred note" effect nearly as bad, especially in the low end. As soon as you put the mixer back to the stock settings it all sounds smeared again. It is really weird, and it is even worse when you use EQ's after the mixer and you start getting that weird overloading clipping sound. It seems like if they could fix whatever is going on they could really improve the stock sound that doesn't require all these weird settings. I still think it is an awesome unit, but I am not sure why there is so many weird things that go on inside it that have the potential to make the tone horrible.

Anyways, weird HD thought of the day after jamming on it for hours....


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Hey guys, so it took me about 4 months to finally spend enough time with my pod to dial in a patch that sounds good with my Dimarzio D-activator x's. It is so high output and so ridiculously dark sounding. 
Let me know what you think!
Random Noodling tone test by Angst Ridden Dreams on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Alright, here is the write up for the Scale the Summit tone I posted earlier that apparently hates all of you :

*Effects Chain*
--------------------------Angel F-Ball>--------------
Hard Gate>Screamer> ---------------- >Chamber Reverb
--------------------------Angel F-Ball>--------------

*Effects Settings*
Hard Gate: Open=-50, Close=-65, Hold Time=0, Decay=851. Obviously, mess with this to whatever you want it to be.

Screamer: Bass=61%, Tone=73%, Treble=64%, Drive=40%, Output=Max

Chamber Reverb: Decay=50%, Pre=14 ms, Tone=70%, Mix=25%

*Amp Settings*

The sim I used for both of these is the Angel F-Ball. Both of the master volumes are set at 60% and all of the rest of the other parameters are still at their default settings. All of the following numbers are percents unless I say otherwise.

Amp 1: Drive=66, Bass=76, Mid=62, Treble=64, Pres=83, Ch Vol=71, ER=12.

This amp uses the 57 On Axis mic and the 4x12 Hiway Cab model

Amp 2: Drive=66, Bass=82, Mid=80, Treble=68, Pres=70, Ch Vol=68, ER=12.

This amp uses the 409 Dynamic and the 4x12 XXL V-30 cab model.

On the mixer, I have it at =-5.5 on both channels for some reason  and they are both panned to center.

Well, there you go. Sorry that the patch won't work. Tell me what you guys think when you dial it all in! I haven't added any EQ in there yet because I am still tweaking stuff.


----------



## Kristianx510

I am pretty confused about the mixer. when you center A and B everything sounds louder and more full. Is there any reason why someone wouldn't do that? Am I missing out on something?


----------



## Shask

Kristianx510 said:


> I am pretty confused about the mixer. when you center A and B everything sounds louder and more full. Is there any reason why someone wouldn't do that? Am I missing out on something?



It appears to double the volume which at first you think sounds better until you put effects after the mixer (eq, delay, reverb, etc...) And you start getting that horrible boxy clipping type sound from something being overloaded.....


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I edited my original post because it said that the mixer volume on each channel was set to 5.5 when they are actually set to -5.5. Big difference.


----------



## Alex6534

Starting to get some decent tones out of my pod hd500 for the live tones, quick question though. Do you's have separate patches for live and for recording?


----------



## fps

Alex6534 said:


> Starting to get some decent tones out of my pod hd500 for the live tones, quick question though. Do you's have separate patches for live and for recording?



I would, I find I have to use the XXL cab to get a realistic bass response live, but that can be utterly overwhelming when recording.


----------



## Paolosev91

the vintage mic preamp is fantastic to use in Direct/Studio output mode... the POD feels less "digital" when putting it after the amp cab and mic simulation


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Alex6534 said:


> Starting to get some decent tones out of my pod hd500 for the live tones, quick question though. Do you's have separate patches for live and for recording?


 
Yes. I keep all my "untweaked" patches for recording in one database on my laptop, then I have a copy of that database of preset back onto the POD and tweak during live soundchecks (all depends on the venue). When I'm done with the show for the night, I just re-import the original "untweaked" copies back onto the POD for recording again.

Also: Captain Butterscotch, I didn't change a thing on the tone and it sounds awesome and sooooo close to their actual tone! (I'm going to try with a different guitar tomorrow and see what happens. Might start playing with the settings a bit and maybe add a little post-EQ pedal in the chain.)


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Also: Captain Butterscotch, I didn't change a thing on the tone and it sounds awesome and sooooo close to their actual tone! (I'm going to try with a different guitar tomorrow and see what happens. Might start playing with the settings a bit and maybe add a little post-EQ pedal in the chain.)



Awesome! I was wondering if anyone had tried it yet. Just in case other people want it, could you post the preset or send it to me so I can post it? I had a few EQ's in there because I was trying to find the fuzzy spots, but I just deleted them and gave everyone what I had because I thought, IMO, that it was pretty close already. Tell me what you get when you start EQing!


----------



## RickyCigs

The Epic model is my new favorite. I made a new tone that I'm in love with! I've only tried it with my d-activator 8's, but I'm quite sure it will sound great with my crunch labs as well. 

And since no one has posted any samples of the Epic, here you go!! A riff I just came up with for a song I'm working on. Southern Comfort Breakdown by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## JStraitiff

I picked up an HD500 and i really love it. But i also hate it. It works well and i know for a fact ill be able to milk out what i want from this but as i expected its been taking a lot of learning and playing to get some tones im happy with. Every patch i download sounds like complete garbage. They're all boomy and muddy as fuck. So ive been taking a few of them and tweaking them a bit to learn the system and settings. 

I was mildly happy with a tone today so i decided to try recording with it. To add insult to injury i just got logic so i have no idea how to work that yet either. So first i tried just plugging in via USB into logic but it sounded like total garbage. I have no idea why that is because im not familiar with either of these yet. 

I decided to take it back to basics and opened up garageband and tried plugging into another interface using the 1/4" out. I get no sound from the pod this way so i used the headphone jack just so i could play. This thing is going to take a lot of work to get everything where i want it. I dont think ill be recording anytime soon. Despite all these problems im very satisfied with the pod itself.

im going to read up on the manual for hookups and output modes etc and im going to watch some videos on using logic so hopefully tomorrow i can hit it with a little more success.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Have you read meambobbo's Tone Bible? Here it is if not MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Contents

I also didn't like ANY of the patches I downloaded so I just sat down and tweaked the settings until I got something awesome. It'll just be a bit and you'll get there.


----------



## RickyCigs

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Have you read meambobbo's Tone Bible? Here it is if not MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Contents
> 
> I also didn't like ANY of the patches I downloaded so I just sat down and tweaked the settings until I got something awesome. It'll just be a bit and you'll get there.



I totally agree. The only patch I ever downloaded from the customtone site that was any good was an Ola patch. The rest seem to be done by kids who apparently have some kind of learning disability or can't hear fifty percent of the frequencies coming into their ears... 


On a side note, i finally tried moving everything to path A and muting path B as well as moving my eq's before the mixer last night. Seems to have made a difference for the better. I don't get the flubby bass response that I had come to assume was just my small pa speaker. Good find on that one. 

After 8 months or so of owning my hd500 I'm even more satisfied with it than before! With the new models I've pretty much forgotten about the lack of an actual 5150 model.


----------



## Purelojik

also remember based on people's guitar woods, pickups, playing style and ultimately-taste. all patches will be different. I think out of about 30 patches i've tried, i'lve only liked one.

Best two things to do. Read that Guide that meambobo made. 
and watch chimp spanners tutorial


----------



## Purelojik

RickyCigs said:


> The Epic model is my new favorite. I made a new tone that I'm in love with! I've only tried it with my d-activator 8's, but I'm quite sure it will sound great with my crunch labs as well.
> 
> And since no one has posted any samples of the Epic, here you go!! A riff I just came up with for a song I'm working on. Southern Comfort Breakdown by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



hey dude can i try this patch? it sounds pretty good. wanna see if it sounds similar with my rig. i'll send some patches your way to try out for sharing.


----------



## osmosis2259

Alex6534 said:


> Has anybody got a Mark Tremonti/Metalingus type rhythm patch? Or something that resembles his tone?



I'd be interested in this as well


----------



## Shask

RickyCigs said:


> On a side note, i finally tried moving everything to path A and muting path B as well as moving my eq's before the mixer last night. Seems to have made a difference for the better. I don't get the flubby bass response that I had come to assume was just my small pa speaker. Good find on that one.



It is weird, isn't it? That is what I was saying on the last page.... It is like the mixer "smears" the low end for some reason.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

fps said:


> I would, I find I have to use the XXL cab to get a realistic bass response live, but that can be utterly overwhelming when recording.



I do this to an extent. Whenever I'm running my PRO in stack power amp mode through my 212 I have a few tones with no cab sims running. For recording I have a separate patch bay for studio/direct mode.


----------



## RickyCigs

Purelojik said:


> hey dude can i try this patch? it sounds pretty good. wanna see if it sounds similar with my rig. i'll send some patches your way to try out for sharing.



Certainly! I'm always willing to share my patches. I'll hopefully get it uploaded on the customtone site when I get off work and I'll post it here.


----------



## RickyCigs

Shask said:


> It is weird, isn't it? That is what I was saying on the last page.... It is like the mixer "smears" the low end for some reason.



Yeah it's really strange. And now time consuming because I have to edit all the patches I use lol


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Solo Overdrive, Y U NO GIVE ME A GOOD TONE? I'm sad  I'll keep using the Engl...


----------



## Zei

How do ya'll get that "big" tone? All of mine, even after double or quad tracking, still sound sickeningly thin. Not bad, but there's just no body behind it.


----------



## TallestFiddle

Meambobo's patches helped me out a ton. They've given me new pride in the POD HD. This thing is a very nice piece of hardware for how much it costs.


----------



## Kidneythief

Here is a cover video I did using the HD500.



Clean: SLO 100 clean
Distorted parts: Treadplate combined with Line6 Doom


----------



## RickyCigs

Zei said:


> How do ya'll get that "big" tone? All of mine, even after double or quad tracking, still sound sickeningly thin. Not bad, but there's just no body behind it.



What are some of your basic settings? I've started only doing a left and right track and can still get a full, beefy tone. I don't think any of my tracks sound thin at all.


----------



## RickyCigs

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> Solo Overdrive, Y U NO GIVE ME A GOOD TONE? I'm sad  I'll keep using the Engl...



It gives an amazing tone depending on what your doing with it. It has a ton of miss and they're in a different place than the fireball. Try using the epic if you want something besides the engl. it has a lot of similarities and even more djent/crispness dare I say it. 

Try it at master 100 sag/bias 0 drive at 10% with a screamer in front level at 90 and drive at 10% 

Or wait until I post my patch in a couple hours.


----------



## TallestFiddle

Kidneythief said:


> Here is a cover video I did using the HD500.
> 
> 
> 
> Clean: SLO 100 clean
> Distorted parts: Treadplate combined with Line6 Doom




Cool cover man! Nice tone


----------



## TallestFiddle

Zei said:


> How do ya'll get that "big" tone? All of mine, even after double or quad tracking, still sound sickeningly thin. Not bad, but there's just no body behind it.



I would read through this thread and find Meambobo's posts, he gives a lot of good information about the POD, and he has his patches on his site. They're all really good, and they can give you a starting point to get that tone you're looking for.


----------



## jam3v

I had the same experience with downloaded patches. Remember, everyone's setup is different (guitars, room, speakers, headphones, etc), so the best thing to do is jump into making your own patch.

Luckily the Line 6 GUI is really freaking straight forward. I ended up creating a patch i'm REALLY happy with and strangely doesn't have that characteristic Line 6 fuzz / noise that ruins most patches.

What really made my patch start to sound really good was the addition of an EQ and lots of tweaking around the high/low pass to make the bass tight and the highs not fizzy/grainy.

I'll post my patch up later, but I'm sure no one will like it


----------



## RickyCigs

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/221611/

heres my Epic patch, as promised earlier. hopefully the link will work right as it didnt want to show up in my user tones after i uploaded it.


----------



## Shask

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> Solo Overdrive, Y U NO GIVE ME A GOOD TONE? I'm sad  I'll keep using the Engl...


Funny as I have never really gotten along with the Engl.... I was actually trying last night and I still cant really get into it on the HD or the Axe-FX. 

The SLO isnt my favorite, but I have gotten some OK tones running the gain about half and then boosting with something.


----------



## Shask

Zei said:


> How do ya'll get that "big" tone? All of mine, even after double or quad tracking, still sound sickeningly thin. Not bad, but there's just no body behind it.


I recently started always running an EQ after the amp to crank the bass way up. That may not be too popular on this board, but it makes it sound way better to me for getting that big sound like you would get out of an amp in your room. Some may say that makes it sound muddy, but I don't care  Sounds better to me on my HD and Axe-FX.

Put the Parametric EQ after the amp an crank the bass knob until you have fullness you want, and stop before it starts getting overbearing....


----------



## Purelojik

Zei said:


> How do ya'll get that "big" tone? All of mine, even after double or quad tracking, still sound sickeningly thin. Not bad, but there's just no body behind it.



try using the mid focus or vintage pre just before the amp. dont tweak any settings unless you know what your doing. i just put it there and leave it when i want some beef


----------



## JStraitiff

Yeah all the patches ive downloaded were total garbage. Like i said its going to take a lot of work and time to get my tones where i want them but i know ill be able to. Im not really the best at dialing in tones but ive only gotten one i was satisfied with. But later when i came back i didnt like it anymore so ill have to keep working on that one. I found one that was supposed to be a john petrucci tone and the distortion sounds really good but the level is extremely low and has a lot of mud and noise. Im going to see what i can do with the amp settings he used because i havent ever played with things other than the regular EQ and gain etc.


----------



## RickyCigs

JStraitiff said:


> Yeah all the patches ive downloaded were total garbage. Like i said its going to take a lot of work and time to get my tones where i want them but i know ill be able to. Im not really the best at dialing in tones but ive only gotten one i was satisfied with. But later when i came back i didnt like it anymore so ill have to keep working on that one. I found one that was supposed to be a john petrucci tone and the distortion sounds really good but the level is extremely low and has a lot of mud and noise. Im going to see what i can do with the amp settings he used because i havent ever played with things other than the regular EQ and gain etc.




try some of these. http://line6.com/customtone/profile/misterrick/


----------



## RickyCigs

worked a bunch more on the song i posted a clip of last night as well as changed the name. 

feedback is appreciated. this is 100% the Epic model. the only thing ive noticed that i dont care for is that it seems to emphasize the sound of my fingers sliding on the strings. that could just be my technique on my 8 string though and the thickness/coarseness of the string. 

Hailey's Milkshake (Brings The Metal) by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## surfthealien

RickyCigs said:


> worked a bunch more on the song i posted a clip of last night as well as changed the name.
> 
> feedback is appreciated. this is 100% the Epic model. the only thing ive noticed that i dont care for is that it seems to emphasize the sound of my fingers sliding on the strings. that could just be my technique on my 8 string though and the thickness/coarseness of the string.
> 
> Hailey's Milkshake (Brings The Metal) by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



I really enjoyed the the break down at the end! For the majority of the rhythm I have to say I prefer the tone you used on soggy. I tried to make a couple of epic patches I found that the gain has to be at damn near zero then boost with the line6 drive or screamer. Even then it has something I just don't like. It may be the distortion type itself. I do dig the riffage though for sure!


----------



## surfthealien

Went back to the good old Fball model. Ill post a patch if anyone wants it. For the lead guitar it is the exact same except with the ping pong delay added in.

Fbomb by surfthealien on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## eastguitar

Hi Friends!

This is my new riff recorded with Pizarro Guitar 7 Strings (from Chile) and Line6 POD HD Pro

Elements - Intro New EP 2012 by Esteban Soto T. on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Preset:
Angel F-BALL / 57 Off xs / 412 XXL V-30

Post: EQ & Comp.

Thanks!


----------



## sawtoothscream

question about 500hd

k so I have a 6505+ and I lov ethe metal tones I get out of it, I really only want the 500 so i can use teh effects that are on it, make the cleans sound better and maybe make a few different metal tones ect... so anyway to make it so i can just use the effects and use te amp distortion? then switch to clean and run the 500hd clean patches?


----------



## surfthealien

yes and yes. use the 4 cable method for just effects. If you can dig up some inflames rig set ups. They did the 5150/pod for cleans.


----------



## biggness

I just got a HD500 a few hours ago, and as an AxeFx owner, I must say I am impressed. For high gain tones, they aren't _that_ far off, with some tweaking. 

Here is the first patch I have made.

Any comments are welcomed. 

Can someone tell me how to do what Shask is talking about? I have no idea how to move the mixer to the end of the chain.


----------



## RickyCigs

surfthealien said:


> I really enjoyed the the break down at the end! For the majority of the rhythm I have to say I prefer the tone you used on soggy. I tried to make a couple of epic patches I found that the gain has to be at damn near zero then boost with the line6 drive or screamer. Even then it has something I just don't like. It may be the distortion type itself. I do dig the riffage though for sure!



I think my preamp drive is only at about 10% really weird but as Bobbo stated before, the preamp distortion sucks. I wouldn't have even bothered using the epic if he and others didn't suggest the master at 100. 

Soggy was a combo of f-ball/f-ball on the left and I think f-ball/über on the right. On my next track I'm gonna try mixing tones a little more again but still include the epic. Maybe an epic/über and f-ball/f-ball. I've been tweaking my Mesa patch a bit too lately. It's a little better than it was, but still not a favorite.


----------



## Santuzzo

Does anybody of you have an idea how to get something similar to Bulb's lead tone on the HD500?

I will get toontracks new EXmix pack which had an amp sim with that lead tone, to get an idea what tone I mean, check out the audio demo called 'Misha Ampy Lead' on Toontracks page: Toontrack - Metal Guitar Gods EZmix Pack

If possible I would love to achieve a tone like that on the HD500, I just don't have a clue how to get there....

any tips/clues would be very much appreciated!


----------



## JLN RSR

Is there a way of achieving some sort of Orangey amp sound (high gain doom/sludge distortion) to run it through a preamp and then into a cab live? Since there is no real Orange amp sim on it, I am just curious, since I don't own any product of the HD-series.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Try the Hiwatt, Marshall and "Doom" models. You'll probably be able to tweak one of those to Orange-territory.


----------



## Shask

biggness said:


> I just got a HD500 a few hours ago, and as an AxeFx owner, I must say I am impressed. For high gain tones, they aren't _that_ far off, with some tweaking.
> 
> Here is the first patch I have made.
> 
> Any comments are welcomed.
> 
> Can someone tell me how to do what Shask is talking about? I have no idea how to move the mixer to the end of the chain.



How do you think they compare overall? I know I have been comparing them a lot lately.... And setting the HD500 up to control the Axe-fx.....

You can't really move the mixer, but what you do is move all the blocks after it to the left so that they are in between the amp and mixer on the top path. This makes the mixer last....


----------



## sawtoothscream

surfthealien said:


> yes and yes. use the 4 cable method for just effects. If you can dig up some inflames rig set ups. They did the 5150/pod for cleans.



awesome thanks


----------



## Zei

Hey guys! After some tinkering, thinking, and advice from you guys I have found a way to make some new tones. Honestly, I left my amp at my bandmates' place and I wanted to play so I hooked it directly up to my speaker system and made tones from there... best results yet! Here's the new tone I made:

Octave A test thing by Nicholas Nicoletti on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Don't mind the random wanker  It's all improvised and shiz.


----------



## TallestFiddle

surfthealien said:


> Went back to the good old Fball model. Ill post a patch if anyone wants it. For the lead guitar it is the exact same except with the ping pong delay added in.
> 
> Fbomb by surfthealien on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Sick tone, and sick song. Could you post the patch  ??


----------



## will_shred

Can someone please give me feedback on my main patch? I keep trying to get it to sound more life like, this is what I've got. I use Seymour Duncan JB's and an Alto 115a. It's kind of a djent/death metal tone. Think Ola/Keith. I find they'll always have an inherent Digital quality, but I think this is as close to the real thing as it'll get. If not someone please give me some tips on how I can improve it. I was thinking about using 2 amps at the same time but I can't figure out how >:| http://line6.com/customtone/tone/221658/


----------



## Zei

Alright, I'm having a hell of a time trying to EQ out the fizzy and boomy spots from my new patch. Any advice? And I'm using MeAmBobbo's guide... no luck. I can't seem to isolate the fizz. And I think the fizz changes pitch with me. Same with the boomy spots (you can hear both in the recording I posted earlier).


----------



## fadjar_rama

This is my review of POD HD300(firmware 2.01) just high gain amps model. Enjoy!! 
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/78ka4FjvHbE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Gamblore

That was a great demo. I think that I liked the Bomber Uber the best. Cool riff!


----------



## RickyCigs

will_shred said:


> Can someone please give me feedback on my main patch? I keep trying to get it to sound more life like, this is what I've got. I use Seymour Duncan JB's and an Alto 115a. It's kind of a djent/death metal tone. Think Ola/Keith. I find they'll always have an inherent Digital quality, but I think this is as close to the real thing as it'll get. If not someone please give me some tips on how I can improve it. I was thinking about using 2 amps at the same time but I can't figure out how >:| http://line6.com/customtone/tone/221658/



Highlight your amp model on your unit, click on the move button them press right. It will open up the second path.


----------



## friez256

Used an HD500 on this with my band. Day In Day Out - NEW SONG TEASER (EP 2013) - YouTube


----------



## Santuzzo

I know this is probably old news for most of you, but I have just recently discovered the possibility to record a DI signal simultaneously along with my patch-signal using a dual tone patch on my HD 500.
Tried it for the first time today and it works like a charm!
I had already been considering getting an HD pro for its dry-out but now that I can basically do the same on my HD500 I am a happy camper.
Only with dual amp patches this will not work, of course, but most of my patches are non-dual amp patches!


----------



## sevenstringj

Santuzzo said:


> I know this is probably old news for most of you, but I have just recently discovered the possibility to record a DI signal simultaneously along with my patch-signal using a dual tone patch on my HD 500.
> Tried it for the first time today and it works like a charm!
> I had already been considering getting an HD pro for its dry-out but now that I can basically do the same on my HD500 I am a happy camper.
> Only with dual amp patches this will not work, of course, but most of my patches are non-dual amp patches!



Are you saying it's possible to have a direct out with the built-in cab sim and an amp out without the cab sim at the same time? And how do you say that you use a dual tone patch for this and then say it doesn't work for dual amp patches???


----------



## Santuzzo

sevenstringj said:


> Are you saying it's possible to have a direct out with the built-in cab sim and an amp out without the cab sim at the same time? And how do you say that you use a dual tone patch for this and then say it doesn't work for dual amp patches???



What I did is this:

I made a dual amp patch where one signal path has the FX and the amp model I want and the other path I left completely blank.

Then I panned each signal path in the mixer section 100% L and 100% R.

I connected my HD500 with two cables (L and R) into the L and R line inputs of my audio interface (Line 6 UX2), and in my DAW (Cubase) I routed the signal to two mono tracks on which I recorded simultaneously. 

This way I got two tracks, one has the patch-signal and the other has the dry DI signal that I can use for re-amping or for a amp/cab sim. 

For a 'real' dual amp patch (a patch where I use different amp models on each signal path) this won't work because you need one signal path to remain blank for the DI-signal.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

Id love to see someone nail the Architects tone! More specifically Early Grave.



You can hear it pretty clearly at 2:50.


----------



## fps

Guys a slight problem, I have the new models but POD HD Edit doesn't seem to have registered them in its drop-down menus where you edit patches. Any thoughts? When I go through manually on the POD itself, while connected to Edit, the tone comes out right but in Edit it shows a blank. 

Also, what are people's favourite djent patches? I am going to be writing a song in this much-maligned style and need something quick to sound the part.


----------



## MF_Kitten

fps said:


> Guys a slight problem, I have the new models but POD HD Edit doesn't seem to have registered them in its drop-down menus where you edit patches. Any thoughts? When I go through manually on the POD itself, while connected to Edit, the tone comes out right but in Edit it shows a blank.
> 
> Also, what are people's favourite djent patches? I am going to be writing a song in this much-maligned style and need something quick to sound the part.



Easy: update HD Edit.


----------



## fps

MF_Kitten said:


> Easy: update HD Edit.



Shall have a look through, thought I'd got all the updates.


----------



## Paolosev91

I'll repost here since I had no reply about it...

I am thinking that maybe the input2: variax works but actually sends an half signal to the pod! I am not a master in electronics but I think that there is a difference in dynamics between: 
1) half signal (guitar+variax) + eq boost to achieve the same input level (meambobbo's method) and 
2) full signal (guitar+same) without boost!

I happened to think this because of the pod signal routing:
if I want to play guitar and bass on the same patch, I have to divide the path with 2 amps.
Using regular routing (guitar+aux(bass)) I will have the same guitar level pushing my amp, so my path A amp reacts as it should.
Now here's POD scheme:
guit+variax amp in pre: low signal
guit+variax amp path A: normal signal
guit+same amp in pre: normal signal
guit+same amp path A: normal signal. (so that you can use 2 instruments or 2 amps being fed with the right guitar level)
That's why Line6 leaves "same" as default! I'm pretty sure that the pod was designed to be used in that way if you are using a single amp! (the amp in path A introduces a slight delay, that you can hear comparing patches as you play)
meambobbo said that there are phase problems in the doubled guitar signal, and I'm sure he can prove it. But I think that with "same" you only have a double amplitude signal hitting the amp in pre and not to signals interfering with each other and creating odd effects.
However, my analysis doesn't solve the clipping problems! You always have to reduce gain before some effects such as screamers, than boost it again... and you have to do it more often while using "same". But I think it leaves more dynamics and amp feel than the variax setting. Listen to any amp sample on youtube that provides knob settings, then recreate that sound with a signle amp in pre patch. You can achieve that sound immediately without boosting if you use the "input2: same" setting. that's how I think they designed the pod.


----------



## Leuchty

Anyone have any problems with their FBV?

Patch B LED wont light up anymore.


----------



## fadjar_rama

MF_Kitten said:


> Easy: update HD Edit.



I agree.,.,.,.,.,that's solve the problem.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Holy shit, fuzz + doom model = fun as hell!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

MF_Kitten said:


> Easy: update HD Edit.



 Exactly


----------



## MF_Kitten

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Holy shit, fuzz + doom model = fun as hell!



DID I NOT FUCKING TELL YOU?! 

try the Classic Distortion with gain on half, output on full, bass and treble on full, and the filter knob to taste, pushing the Doom amp model. Seriously!


----------



## Static

Hey guys, has anyone ever used the Boss Gt-8 as midi controller for the Pod HD Pro?
if its possible, how do i exactly go about doing it ? 

thanks.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

Here is my take on the bass tone from the new Testament record. Blended my bass' P and J pickup. 

Testament Bass Tone Pod HD Pro by SeaEater on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

If anyone is interested in the patch just PM me. I know its not perfect but I felt like I was getting pretty close. 

PS: It sounds like shit through iPod headphones (Whats new), so use something else!


----------



## Electric Wizard

MF_Kitten said:


> DID I NOT FUCKING TELL YOU?!
> 
> try the Classic Distortion with gain on half, output on full, bass and treble on full, and the filter knob to taste, pushing the Doom amp model. Seriously!


This! This! Great saturated Laneyish, Matampish toanz to be had.


----------



## SDSM

Anybody had any luck getting a nice tone for a LTD SC-607B with the Pod HD?


----------



## Leper

Static said:


> Hey guys, has anyone ever used the Boss Gt-8 as midi controller for the Pod HD Pro?
> if its possible, how do i exactly go about doing it ?
> 
> thanks.



Can any Pro users shed some light on this?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

MF_Kitten said:


> DID I NOT FUCKING TELL YOU?!
> 
> try the Classic Distortion with gain on half, output on full, bass and treble on full, and the filter knob to taste, pushing the Doom amp model. Seriously!



 Thats why I tried it! Just gave the Classic Distortion a go too, sounds great.

I hope I dont start playing nothing but bongripper and electric wizard from now on


----------



## MF_Kitten

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Thats why I tried it! Just gave the Classic Distortion a go too, sounds great.
> 
> I hope I dont start playing nothing but bongripper and electric wizard from now on



On my Ultimate Doom patch (childhood nostalgia reference! KAPOW!), i have the fuzz face and classic distortion in parallell feeding the Doom amp, and one footswitch turns them both off and turns on an octave fuzz that's in front of the split. Sounds filthy and horrible in the best of ways. It's the intro sound from this clip: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Line 6 Doom fixed.mp3

it sounds deeper for some reason, although the fuzz adds an UPPER octave, not a lower one. On the last playthrough after the long droning part, i activate an octave DOWN effect in the very front of the chain and play it all on one string. Sounds ridiculous.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

MF_Kitten said:


> On my Ultimate Doom patch (childhood nostalgia reference! KAPOW!), i have the fuzz face and classic distortion in parallell feeding the Doom amp, and one footswitch turns them both off and turns on an octave fuzz that's in front of the split. Sounds filthy and horrible in the best of ways. It's the intro sound from this clip: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Line 6 Doom fixed.mp3
> 
> it sounds deeper for some reason, although the fuzz adds an UPPER octave, not a lower one. On the last playthrough after the long droning part, i activate an octave DOWN effect in the very front of the chain and play it all on one string. Sounds ridiculous.



Oh my god Kitten, that is so filthy! Good stuff man!


----------



## Purelojik

i find myself always going back to the F ball. perhaps I need to try the EPic and doom in a mix. 

Kitten that is just disgustingly good..


Here's something i've attempted with an Fball and a Epic. (epic just gives the body. i barely have it dialed in)

Bass is done with DI, i like being able to shape the bass to the mix and cant get along with the flip top anymore.

Juggernaut v1 by SheHatesMyTie on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Tried a strange tuning. i think it was AADGAD all flat. so when i go back i'll use the 7 string as a layer.


----------



## Eric Christian

I was curious if anyone knew what the biggest name artists are that use the current POD HD Pro or HD300/400/500 for their live rigs? And not just musicians that are sponsored and say they use them but musicians you actually saw using the gear or being told by reliable sources like close friends etc that they actually use it. Just wondering...


----------



## madrigal77

Picking up an HD300 for $130 on Thursday. I'll just be using it for effects. I could care less about the modelling. 

I've heard they can be used as a recording interface. Does that mean I could just hook it up to my PC without it plugged into my amp, mic my amp, and run it into say, Reaper?


----------



## Leuchty

madrigal77 said:


> Picking up an HD300 for $130 on Thursday. I'll just be using it for effects. I could care less about the modelling.
> 
> I've heard they can be used as a recording interface. Does that mean I could just hook it up to my PC without it plugged into my amp, mic my amp, and run it into say, Reaper?


 
Yes. 

USB to PC and record away!


----------



## Electric Wizard

^Actually not a definite yes. The 300 doesn't have a mic input. If you have an adapter for 1/4" then maybe, I'd be curious to know if anyone has tried this. Also, you could only run effects that work after the amp.


----------



## madrigal77

Electric Wizard said:


> ^Actually not a definite yes. The 300 doesn't have a mic input. If you have an adapter for 1/4" then maybe, I'd be curious to know if anyone has tried this. Also, you could only run effects that work after the amp.


Effects after the amp? I don't really know what you mean by that. I was planning on using it for reverb, a bit of delay, the looper, and maybe some chorus. I figured for $130, it would be cheaper than getting those pedals separately, plus it might be fun to just play around with. I'm aware certain effects you can only use one of each type at once. I'm planning on just throwing it in the loop BTW.


----------



## Nialzzz

This might be a completely random request but her goes. 

Michael Keene has a lead patch up on line 6. Any chance I could get the details on the patch so I can transpose it to axe-edit for my ultra.


----------



## Electric Wizard

madrigal77 said:


> Effects after the amp? I don't really know what you mean by that. I was planning on using it for reverb, a bit of delay, the looper, and maybe some chorus. I figured for $130, it would be cheaper than getting those pedals separately, plus it might be fun to just play around with. I'm aware certain effects you can only use one of each type at once. I'm planning on just throwing it in the loop BTW.


I meant that if you're micing the amp the only effects you could have are delay or reverb, anything else is meant to hit the front of the amp and the 300 has no way of sending that. The limited in/out options will make it tricky to use as an interface in the way you described. It'll be great in the loop for effects though.


----------



## Kristianx510

Quick question. Have you guys noticed differences when recording through USB and through an interface? I have only used USB, but Someone was telling me that putting the POD through an Interface is better.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

The quality of the interface-recorded sound is based on the quality of the interface. If you are using a super-hyper-mega-cool interface, the Pod will probably sound better than through usb...


----------



## friez256

I've been trying to get some different sounds other than heavy tones and such from the POD. Really starting to like what this thing can do. It's a little different but check this out based off an AC30 VOX AC30 POD HD500 Test by brian-pharai on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

friez256 said:


> I've been trying to get some different sounds other than heavy tones and such from the POD. Really starting to like what this thing can do. It's a little different but check this out based off an AC30 VOX AC30 POD HD500 Test by brian-pharai on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



I enjoyed the balls out of that.  What was your chain like in that patch?


----------



## DropTheSun

VOX AC30 is one of my favourite clean/crunchy amps in HD500! Nice sounding clip Friez!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

friez256 said:


> I've been trying to get some different sounds other than heavy tones and such from the POD. Really starting to like what this thing can do. It's a little different but check this out based off an AC30 VOX AC30 POD HD500 Test by brian-pharai on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Lova that! Congrats dude!


----------



## kamello

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> The quality of the interface-recorded sound is based on the quality of the interface. If you are using a super-hyper-mega-cool interface, the Pod will probably sound better than through usb...




let's say that you have an M-Audio of around 100 bucks, do you think it would sound better than USB?


----------



## RickyCigs

kamello said:


> let's say that you have an M-Audio of around 100 bucks, do you think it would sound better than USB?



Probably not, but it won't hurt to try. I sold my zoom R16 after I got my pod. I didn't notice it being any better or worse quality and it simplified things for me. The only thing that I'm missing now by selling it is clip led's, and the zoom only had one anyway. It wasn't a multi stage thing like the hd pro.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

kamello said:


> let's say that you have an M-Audio of around 100 bucks, do you think it would sound better than USB?



I HAVE a 100$ M-Audio interface. I prefer the sound from HD Pro's usb over M-Audio 10k times.


----------



## Alex6534

Hey guys, anyone got a good Jeff Loomis type lead? Also with wah enabled preferably, or just a good lead with wah equipped on the expression pedal


----------



## JoshDjent

Okay so I have been thinking about finally getting a decent amp as an xmas present to myself. I was going back and forth between the bugera infinium 333xl and 6262 amp and the Pod HD500. Now I am pretty set on the pod for it's versatility/functionality. I've been wanting to start recording for years and the pod seems like a decent place to start. Although the bugeras would probably give me more of the raw/beefy tone I'm after, tons of bands and solo artists I listen to use the hd500/pro exclusively. And I would only be able to use the amp a few hours out of the day. I just basically want to know what exactly I need to get with it to start playing/recording. Do I just need to hook it up to my computer or do I need some kind of interface and special cables etc? I know it comes with the actual program to get your tone and use effects etc (pod farm i think?) but do I need to do anything to my computer? It's not the best, and I do plan on building a pc in the next few months, but will any comp do? Would I need a new soundcard or is it pretty much plug and play out of the box? And would I be able to hook it up to my shit spider 10w and use that as a speaker?


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Nialzzz said:


> This might be a completely random request but her goes.
> 
> Michael Keene has a lead patch up on line 6. Any chance I could get the details on the patch so I can transpose it to axe-edit for my ultra.


 
This interests me. How did you learn or hear about this?...


----------



## Santuzzo

Santuzzo said:


> Does anybody of you have an idea how to get something similar to Bulb's lead tone on the HD500?
> 
> I will get toontracks new EXmix pack which had an amp sim with that lead tone, to get an idea what tone I mean, check out the audio demo called 'Misha Ampy Lead' on Toontracks page: Toontrack - Metal Guitar Gods EZmix Pack
> 
> If possible I would love to achieve a tone like that on the HD500, I just don't have a clue how to get there....
> 
> any tips/clues would be very much appreciated!



could anybody give me some pointers on how to achieve this kind of sound with the HD500?


----------



## RickyCigs

JoshDjent said:


> Okay so I have been thinking about finally getting a decent amp as an xmas present to myself. I was going back and forth between the bugera infinium 333xl and 6262 amp and the Pod HD500. Now I am pretty set on the pod for it's versatility/functionality. I've been wanting to start recording for years and the pod seems like a decent place to start. Although the bugeras would probably give me more of the raw/beefy tone I'm after, tons of bands and solo artists I listen to use the hd500/pro exclusively. And I would only be able to use the amp a few hours out of the day. I just basically want to know what exactly I need to get with it to start playing/recording. Do I just need to hook it up to my computer or do I need some kind of interface and special cables etc? I know it comes with the actual program to get your tone and use effects etc (pod farm i think?) but do I need to do anything to my computer? It's not the best, and I do plan on building a pc in the next few months, but will any comp do? Would I need a new soundcard or is it pretty much plug and play out of the box? And would I be able to hook it up to my shit spider 10w and use that as a speaker?




90% of what you just asked is right on the line6 website. 

To sums things up though, the pod is an interface. An interface works as your sound card so you don't even need one in the computer. Most computers from the last 5 years have more than enough to do basic recording. 

Don't waste your money on a bugera. In 2 years, your pod will still work the exact same and won't have wasted your money on tubes and/or repairs. Also, I'm quite positive that I've got much "beefier" tones from my pod than you would a garbage bugera. 

And yes, you can hook it up to your spider, but it won't sound as good as going into a decent power amp or PA speaker.


----------



## kamello

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> I HAVE a 100$ M-Audio interface. I prefer the sound from HD Pro's usb over M-Audio 10k times.





Im such a ninja , anyways, thanks!


----------



## RickyCigs

Alex6534 said:


> Hey guys, anyone got a good Jeff Loomis type lead? Also with wah enabled preferably, or just a good lead with wah equipped on the expression pedal



Interesting thought based on the comment about transposing a pod patch to axe-fx, why not try and find loomis' patch for axe-fx and go the other way around. The wah can be added to any patch as well as you can set the expression pedal to control nearly anything.


----------



## biggness

Santuzzo said:


> could anybody give me some pointers on how to achieve this kind of sound with the HD500?



http://foobazaar.com/podhd/toneDemo/patches/metalcore/maB_PeriphL_0422.h5e


----------



## Santuzzo

biggness said:


> http://foobazaar.com/podhd/toneDemo/patches/metalcore/maB_PeriphL_0422.h5e



Thanks you very much, this patch sounds awesome!


----------



## RedSkull

I see there is a little lack of recording posting lately  so I'm here to save the day . POD HD and Metal machine = new death/melo metal

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/105858506/23 novembre_mixdown.mp3


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

RedSkull said:


> I see there is a little lack of recording posting lately  so I'm here to save the day . POD HD and Metal machine = new death/melo metal
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/105858506/23 novembre_mixdown.mp3



 Fuck yeah dude! That sounds awesome!


----------



## jasonsteck1333

Does anyone have any experience using their POD live? If so, what did you use to amplify it? Im wondering if my HD500 would work as well in a live setting as it does in the studio/bedroom


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

Heres my attempt on replicating a 6505 tone. I miss the real thing haha. I used the Uberschall sim with some EQ recommended on the Meambobbo tone guide. I also boosed it with a screamer. 

Joshua's 6505 Tone by SeaEater on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Let me know what you think!


----------



## pathos45

JoshuaSeaEater said:


> Heres my attempt on replicating a 6505 tone. I miss the real thing haha. I used the Uberschall sim with some EQ recommended on the Meambobbo tone guide. I also boosed it with a screamer.
> 
> Joshua's 6505 Tone by SeaEater on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Let me know what you think!



Pretty close man thats wicked. Can you post your settings?


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

pathos45 said:


> Pretty close man thats wicked. Can you post your settings?



Of course man! I can just give you the patch 

http://uk.line6.com/customtone/tone/221747/

I used my LTD MH-1000FR which has an EMG 81 in the bridge and tuned to drop c.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Anyone w a decent sounding patch using the RG8 stock pups, share that shiz...


----------



## RickyCigs

Konfyouzd said:


> Anyone w a decent sounding patch using the RG8 stock pups, share that shiz...shiv



Decent sounding and stock rga8 pickups don't belong in the same sentence. Get some new pickups and any patch will sound good. Some d-activator 8's for example. I love mine even more than ever recently and I know meambobbo really likes his. 

The pickups are what separate the rga8 from the rg2228 the most.


----------



## pathos45

JoshuaSeaEater said:


> Of course man! I can just give you the patch
> 
> http://uk.line6.com/customtone/tone/221747/
> 
> I used my LTD MH-1000FR which has an EMG 81 in the bridge and tuned to drop c.



Thanks duder!!!!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

I'm actually asking this question on behalf of my dad, who wants to get an HD500. 
Is it possible to get resonator sounds with an HD500? He plays rhythm in a country band, and one of the songs that they are covering uses a resonator guitar. 
Thank you in advance for any assistance that you can give.
EDIT: I should probably mention that he will be playing an acoustic-electric.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

Ocara-Jacob said:


> I'm actually asking this question on behalf of my dad, who wants to get an HD500.
> Is it possible to get resonator sounds with an HD500? He plays rhythm in a country band, and one of the songs that they are covering uses a resonator guitar.
> Thank you in advance for any assistance that you can give.
> EDIT: I should probably mention that he will be playing an acoustic-electric.



I imagine you could pull it off somehow! I know there are some people that have made sitar patches so I don't think it would be very hard to pull off the tone of a resonator. Also, Ive been able to get some really nice county tones in the vein of John Meyer with my HD pro!


----------



## Santuzzo

For those interested in recording a wet and dry signal simultaneously with the HD500:

Initially I used the dual signal path method where I would use one signal path for the wet and the other for the dry signal. This worked fine but it's in so far a bit limiting as you can't you it for dual amp patches.

Over at the Line6 forum meambobo informed me about using the FX loop for getting a dry signal, so I tried that and it works very well.
The big advantage of that is that it lets you still use both signal paths for amps if you like!


----------



## flv75

JoshuaSeaEater said:


> Of course man! I can just give you the patch
> 
> http://uk.line6.com/customtone/tone/221747/
> 
> I used my LTD MH-1000FR which has an EMG 81 in the bridge and tuned to drop c.



Great tone , damn I can't open the patch with my hd500 , I've tried to convert the patch changing the R with 5 put but it doesnt work ...


----------



## japs5607

JoshuaSeaEater said:


> Of course man! I can just give you the patch
> 
> http://uk.line6.com/customtone/tone/221747/
> 
> I used my LTD MH-1000FR which has an EMG 81 in the bridge and tuned to drop c.



I will be giving this a try at practice tonight, sounds awesome good job


----------



## Shask

Santuzzo said:


> For those interested in recording a wet and dry signal simultaneously with the HD500:
> 
> Initially I used the dual signal path method where I would use one signal path for the wet and the other for the dry signal. This worked fine but it's in so far a bit limiting as you can't you it for dual amp patches.
> 
> Over at the Line6 forum meambobo informed me about using the FX loop for getting a dry signal, so I tried that and it works very well.
> The big advantage of that is that it lets you still use both signal paths for amps if you like!


I told you that like a week ago


----------



## Santuzzo

Shask said:


> I told you that like a week ago



I know  , meambobo also told me this a while ago on the Line6 forum, but I have not tried this just until yesterday when I wanted to record with a dual amp patch, so I needed the second amp signal path.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

flv75 said:


> Great tone , damn I can't open the patch with my hd500 , I've tried to convert the patch changing the R with 5 put but it doesnt work ...

















I hope this helps you man!

Also, thanks for all the kind words everybody. I tried to get the tone to sound as close to ola's 6505 play-through video.


----------



## Konfyouzd

RickyCigs said:


> Decent sounding and stock rga8 pickups don't belong in the same sentence. Get some new pickups and any patch will sound good. Some d-activator 8's for example. I love mine even more than ever recently and I know meambobbo really likes his.
> 
> The pickups are what separate the rga8 from the rg2228 the most.



RG8-- not RGA8.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

Konfyouzd said:


> RG8-- not RGA8.



Either way, they are both horrible pickups. Anyone that can stop them from sounding like wet farts without extreme EQ deserves a medal.


----------



## Konfyouzd

A lot of talk from someone that's never touched the guitar in question...


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

Well, I owned an RGA8 last year and the pickups were bad. Thats just a well known fact. Plus, I doubt the pickups in the RG8 would be any better considering the guitar is half the price as the RGA8...


----------



## Konfyouzd

I've read reviews from folks on here saying they got usable tones from it using an HD500. I'm not working on half assed assumptions. Thanks for playing, though.


----------



## RickyCigs

JoshuaSeaEater said:


> Well, I owned an RGA8 last year and the pickups were bad. Thats just a well known fact. Plus, I doubt the pickups in the RG8 would be any better considering the guitar is half the price as the RGA8...



I'm quite positive that theyre the exact same pickups. The only difference besides the arch top is a low grade basswood body as opposed to the mahogany of the rga8. I kind of wish this was available when I bought my rga8 since I changed the pickups in the first week anyway... 

Either way, they're shit. The only even half decent pickups I've ever seen that are actual ibanez pickups were in my rg927qm, and those are technically dimarzio anyway. 

Spend the $200 on a set of pickups for the rg8. You'll thank me. The pod doesn't have enough available fx blocks to eq anything good out the the stock ones.


----------



## RickyCigs

Also, speaking of ibanez 8 strings, here's another sample of mine including my rga8 with a mix of "5150" and the Epic tones. 

My Beard Writes My Music



EDIT: I fixed the link to remove the mobile part. Probably annoys the people that only use actual computers and not their iphones....


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

RickyCigs said:


> I'm quite positive that theyre the exact same pickups. The only difference besides the arch top is a low grade basswood body as opposed to the mahogany of the rga8. I kind of wish this was available when I bought my rga8 since I changed the pickups in the first week anyway...
> 
> Either way, they're shit. The only even half decent pickups I've ever seen that are actual ibanez pickups were in my rg927qm, and those are technically dimarzio anyway.
> 
> Spend the $200 on a set of pickups for the rg8. You'll thank me. The pod doesn't have enough available fx blocks to eq anything good out the the stock ones.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I don't need your pickup advice I have a plan for that already. If you don't have an answer for my original question we have nothing to discuss. I have already stated that I read from folks here specifically that they got good tones using an HD500. I'm looking to hear from those people.


----------



## Matt_D_

ok, Im eyeing off the HD500, couple of usage questions (couldn't find anything in the thread search). 

What's the looper like? In terms of actually using it live? Straight forward? Decent? 


Hows the patch switching? Can you easily navigate between full patches to avoid tap dancing? Is it instant?


----------



## thebunfather

Rough mix of some metalcore-ish riffs. Used the Uber model and the Fball with a Jackson RR7R loaded with D-Activators.

http://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaw...&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=soundcloud#_=


----------



## Mordacain

Konfyouzd said:


> I don't need your pickup advice I have a plan for that already. If you don't have an answer for my original question we have nothing to discuss. I have already stated that I read from folks here specifically that they got good tones using an HD500. I'm looking to hear from those people.



My RG8 should be arriving in a few days so my first order of business will be coming up with some good patches with the stock pickups.

I'll post both some direct patches and preamp based patches (since I'm playing through the DT25).


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

Have you tried tweaking some existing HD 8 string tones to fit your needs with the RG8? Or asking the guy with the HD500 and the RG8 for his patch? 

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/220454/
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/220934/

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/219259/
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/219933/

The first two patches are for the HD500, the other two are for the PRO. You'll have to convert them to work for the HD500, and sometimes that doesn't work .

Hope this helps.


----------



## flv75

JoshuaSeaEater said:


> I hope this helps you man!
> 
> Also, thanks for all the kind words everybody. I tried to get the tone to sound as close to ola's 6505 play-through video.



Thank you very much !!


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

flv75 said:


> Thank you very much !!



You're very welcome!


----------



## MartinMTL

Quick question. Sorry, if I am reposting here (which I very well might be), but what good speakers could I get for live use for my POD HD PRO? I am looking at $500, but that might be too ambitious. I don't mind used stuff though, so that might narrow my search. 

I know that QSC K12's have a good reputation, but that is out of my budget at the moment. So, suggestions?


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

MartinMTL said:


> Quick question. Sorry, if I am reposting here (which I very well might be), but what good speakers could I get for live use for my POD HD PRO? I am looking at $500, but that might be too ambitious. I don't mind used stuff though, so that might narrow my search.
> 
> I know that QSC K12's have a good reputation, but that is out of my budget at the moment. So, suggestions?



I scored a Alto TS115A active monitor for $350 on ebay (music123) for my Pod HD Pro and I like it! 800 watts too.


----------



## Charlez

TaylorMacPhail said:


> I scored a Alto TS115A active monitor for $350 on ebay (music123) for my Pod HD Pro and I like it! 800 watts too.



Yep!

I use the 112a with my HD500 and I love it.


----------



## Leuchty

^ They're some nice tones you have there.


----------



## pathos45

Charlez said:


> Yep!
> 
> I use the 112a with my HD500 and I love it.




Must post that solo tone!!!


----------



## ShadowAMD

Yeah you must ,

I'm after a pod for lead work.. Looking at the HD desktop, am I loosing out bar I/O on the HD500?


----------



## MartinMTL

Those are some nice tones man! Is it worth getting two though? To get a fuller sound? Or does one speaker get the job done. I am just thinking that if there wasn't a PA in a live environment, one speaker would sound kind of empty in a room setting.


----------



## DouglasAdams

Which would yield better results, recording my HD Pro direct USB or running it into my Lexicon Alpha, I ask because ever since swapping out my motherboard It's been unable to recognize the HD Pro (meaning any future firmware updates will be done elsewhere)


----------



## flv75

Charlez said:


> Yep!
> 
> I use the 112a with my HD500 and I love it.





great tones !! The clean patch is fantastic !


----------



## Leuchty

DouglasAdams said:


> Which would yield better results, recording my HD Pro direct USB or running it into my Lexicon Alpha, I ask because ever since swapping out my motherboard It's been unable to recognize the HD Pro (meaning any future firmware updates will be done elsewhere)


 
Probably the same.

Have you tried reinstalling? Redownloading the drivers and L6 Monkey?


----------



## Charlez

MartinMTL said:


> Those are some nice tones man! Is it worth getting two though? To get a fuller sound? Or does one speaker get the job done. I am just thinking that if there wasn't a PA in a live environment, one speaker would sound kind of empty in a room setting.



I've been using just this one at band practice and it works fine, but if there isn't a PA live then I think 2 might be better.

Here's that lead tone patch:
http://line6.com/customtone/profile/Charlesonaboat/

The clean one is just taken from the Chimp Spanner video.


----------



## PasIvre

Anyone have any tips as to what I should be doing to get something similar to the tone at the beginning of this video?

I realize a lot of the growliness is coming from the bass, but I can't seem to get anywhere near it regardless.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Almost ALL of the growliness is in the bass there actually. I would probably use one of the not-so-metal high gain models. The JCM800, Doom, Hiwatt, and MAYBE the Uber (which might be too "metal" in this case). It's mostly about twiddling the knobs until it sounds about right, as the guitar tone isn't very special. It's just a good distorted tone.


----------



## DouglasAdams

-snip- Simple screw up on my end.


----------



## PasIvre

MF_Kitten said:


> Almost ALL of the growliness is in the bass there actually. I would probably use one of the not-so-metal high gain models. The JCM800, Doom, Hiwatt, and MAYBE the Uber (which might be too "metal" in this case). It's mostly about twiddling the knobs until it sounds about right, as the guitar tone isn't very special. It's just a good distorted tone.


My problem was actually mostly trying to avoid stomping all over the growl coming from my fretless bass without ending up with a weird not-quite-distorted-not-quite-clean-not-really-crunch-either tone or something looser than an anorexic's old jeans (I probably could have worded my original post better in retrospect), because d-activators in a mahogany baritone growl like something that growls a lot (a pit bull in a metal band?). The doom and a few hours of tweaking turned out to be the solution, and I got a really cool fuzzy sdroner metal tone out of it in addition to the one I was trying to make, so I'm pretty stoked on that.


----------



## Blasphemer

The Bomber Uber works well for an Intronaut tone, but like others have said, youre right. A lot of that tone is the bass


----------



## PasIvre

And what a sick bass tone it is.


----------



## Born4metal85

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...-line-6-pod-hd-users-help-me.html#post3290794


----------



## Kristianx510

Charlez said:


> Yep!
> 
> I use the 112a with my HD500 and I love it.




I hear some good For The Fallen Dreams influence here.


----------



## SDSM

Anyone got a HD patch that would go good with an LTD SC-607B?


----------



## RickyCigs

SDSM said:


> Anyone got a HD patch that would go good with an LTD SC-607B?



http://line6.com/customtone/profile/misterrick


----------



## flv75

Charlez said:


> I've been using just this one at band practice and it works fine, but if there isn't a PA live then I think 2 might be better.
> 
> Here's that lead tone patch:
> http://line6.com/customtone/profile/Charlesonaboat/
> 
> The clean one is just taken from the Chimp Spanner video.





can you post the clean patch please ?I 've tried to take it but doesnt work ...


----------



## SDSM

RickyCigs said:


> http://line6.com/customtone/profile/misterrick



So are these from another SC player?


----------



## RickyCigs

SDSM said:


> So are these from another SC player?



Nope. Those are my patches and they work well with every guitar I own. 

Thinking a patch is limited to sounding good on one guitar is like assuming that you can't use different brands of strings to get a good sound. 

Even if they were done on the exact same guitar, it doesn't mean that they're somehow better than any other. The whole point of these units is to get the tone that sounds best to YOU. Like for example, meambobbo's patches are great, but I always go back to my patches because they sound like me.


----------



## Allealex

Guys i need your help with my Pod HD 500: I tried to duplicate the 6505 patch that JoshuaSeaEater has uploaded, but my tone is very very thin and weak! While his one is huge and so awsome! Can anyone exlpain me why? 
(as soon as i can i'll upload the tone on soundcloud  )


----------



## Allealex

6505 problem by Allealex on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Here it is


----------



## RickyCigs

Allealex said:


> 6505 problem by Allealex on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> Here it is



Did you double track?


----------



## PodHdBean

its been said many times.it all depends on you guitar,pickups,strings,technique
just tweak the eq until you get some clarity in the high end.turn the gain down on the amp or distortion pedal.


Allealex said:


> 6505 problem by Allealex on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> Here it is


----------



## Konfyouzd

EDIT: Wow... I posted this way late and got ninja'd about 50x


----------



## Allealex

RickyCigs said:


> Did you double track?


 No but even if i duoble track the problem still remains. And yeah i know that depends on guitars and stuff like that but man, my tone is far as fuck to his one


----------



## SDSM

RickyCigs said:


> Nope. Those are my patches and they work well with every guitar I own.
> 
> Thinking a patch is limited to sounding good on one guitar is like assuming that you can't use different brands of strings to get a good sound.
> 
> Even if they were done on the exact same guitar, it doesn't mean that they're somehow better than any other. The whole point of these units is to get the tone that sounds best to YOU. Like for example, meambobbo's patches are great, but I always go back to my patches because they sound like me.




I have just tried other patches before and had got pretty crappy results thats all. I usually find and have been told that patches work differently on different pick ups. Like once I tried a Pod Farm patch that someone made for their guitar which had Blackouts and it just didn't sound good for mine which has the stock EMG 81-7's no matter how much I tweaked it.

meanbobbos have got me pretty close to what I am looking for though.


----------



## RickyCigs

SDSM said:


> I have just tried other patches before and had got pretty crappy results thats all. I usually find and have been told that patches work differently on different pick ups. Like once I tried a Pod Farm patch that someone made for their guitar which had Blackouts and it just didn't sound good for mine which has the stock EMG 81-7's no matter how much I tweaked it.
> 
> meanbobbos have got me pretty close to what I am looking for though.




I've stated before that 98% of the patches on the customtone site are junk. I have sound samples of my patches at RickyCigs's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

I have used them with a bunch of different pickups and they sound good to me with all of them. The nice thing about customtone though is that not only are the patches free, but you can just delete them if they're shitty


----------



## Charlez

flv75 said:


> can you post the clean patch please ?I 've tried to take it but doesnt work ...



done

http://line6.com/customtone/profile/Charlesonaboat/


----------



## cyb

RickyCigs said:


> Nope. Those are my patches and they work well with every guitar I own.
> 
> Thinking a patch is limited to sounding good on one guitar is like assuming that you can't use different brands of strings to get a good sound.
> 
> Even if they were done on the exact same guitar, it doesn't mean that they're somehow better than any other. The whole point of these units is to get the tone that sounds best to YOU. Like for example, meambobbo's patches are great, but I always go back to my patches because they sound like me.



I have an sc-607b and these patches sound great! thanks for sharing ricky!


----------



## SDSM

cyb said:


> I have an sc-607b and these patches sound great! thanks for sharing ricky!



Yeah thanks Ricky this mesa patch sound great for me!


----------



## RickyCigs

Good to hear! I've tweaked the Mesa patch a bit since then, but I'd it sounds good then it's a good starting point for you both.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

Allealex said:


> Guys i need your help with my Pod HD 500: I tried to duplicate the 6505 patch that JoshuaSeaEater has uploaded, but my tone is very very thin and weak! While his one is huge and so awsome! Can anyone exlpain me why?
> (as soon as i can i'll upload the tone on soundcloud  )



Hey bud. Hope I can shed some light on this. I dual tracked the guitars hard left and hard right and tracked a FAT bass tone dead centre. The pickup I used was an EMG 81 in the bridge. Guitars in drop C.

I think the bass makes a huge difference. Here is the same clip without the bass. If you compare the two you will hear what I mean.

Joshua's 6505 Tone No Bass by SeaEater on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## SDSM

RickyCigs said:


> Good to hear! I've tweaked the Mesa patch a bit since then, but I'd it sounds good then it's a good starting point for you both.



Do you do any post eq on your guitar tracks in the mixing stage? Regarding your Soundcloud recordings. They sound great!


----------



## SDSM

JoshuaSeaEater said:


> Hey bud. Hope I can shed some light on this. I dual tracked the guitars hard left and hard right and tracked a FAT bass tone dead centre. The pickup I used was an EMG 81 in the bridge. Guitars in drop C.
> 
> I think the bass makes a huge difference. Here is the same clip without the bass. If you compare the two you will hear what I mean.
> 
> Joshua's 6505 Tone No Bass by SeaEater on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Hey Josh do you have this patch for download? I would like to fool around with it.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

SDSM said:


> Hey Josh do you have this patch for download? I would like to fool around with it.



Right here my man 

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/221747


----------



## SDSM

JoshuaSeaEater said:


> Right here my man
> 
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/221747



Damn doesn't wanna open in my Pod HD Edit software. Could you tell me what your chain is and amp settings?


----------



## MobiusR

Did a little clip to test out my new RG8 

8 string test by IamMatute on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


NGD
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/219528-n8gd-ibanez-rg8-white-goodness-d.html


----------



## flv75

Charlez said:


> done
> 
> http://line6.com/customtone/profile/Charlesonaboat/




Grazie !
The engl lead is really good ,I love it !Great job my friend !!


----------



## RickyCigs

SDSM said:


> Do you do any post eq on your guitar tracks in the mixing stage? Regarding your Soundcloud recordings. They sound great!



I do a very small cut from 7000hz and up on the guitars, but that's it. You could get the same result from the mid focus eq  and thank you! Always good to hear som positives about my tracks


----------



## Allealex

JoshuaSeaEater said:


> Hey bud. Hope I can shed some light on this. I dual tracked the guitars hard left and hard right and tracked a FAT bass tone dead centre. The pickup I used was an EMG 81 in the bridge. Guitars in drop C.
> 
> I think the bass makes a huge difference. Here is the same clip without the bass. If you compare the two you will hear what I mean.
> 
> Joshua's 6505 Tone No Bass by SeaEater on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


Well, there is a difference, but your tone sounds way better than mine, but i've to admit that you're better in playing too  anyway, i think that i've to read the Meanbobbo's guide again


----------



## ZeroSignal

Hi all. I thought I'd post this here instead of making a whole new thread.

I'm thinking about replacing my tired sounding PODxt Live; the more I listen to it the more I despise its fizz. I've narrowed down my choices to the HD400 and HD500.

The 400 is looking like the winner seeing as it's &#8364;100 cheaper, plus there is a lot of stuff on the 500 that I wouldn't see myself using as my Line6 KB37 handles mic inputs and whatnot.

The lower user writeable preset locations on the 400 doesn't bother me; I wouldn't be using the 500's Varix input, S/PDIF output or MIDI controls.

Are their any limitations of the HD400 compared to my old xt Live?
Do the 400 and 500 have access to the same effects and amps?
EDIT: I've read that there are issues with running the 400 through a power-amp. Something about not being able to turn off the cabs unlike older models and the 500. Would anyone care to elaborate?
Will I be able to do the same level of patch creation as seen in this Chimpspanner video (HD Pro)?



After all that would I be correct in assuming that the HD400 is the right choice for me?


----------



## MF_Kitten

i tried doing some chaotic insanity today:
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/HUGER STEAMIER STREAM OF PISS.mp3


----------



## Strange Hoizons

Here's a song done with my trusty POD HD Pro.

Nervosa
https://soundcloud.com/sensory-music/nervosa-2

Patches
http://line6.com/customtone/profile/kvncarter/


----------



## piggins411

Just a random question: Has anyone tried to get a Stadium Arcadium era John Frusciante type lead like so: ?
Also, note I only have a 400. If not and someone could take a crack at it, it would be much appreciated


----------



## SDSM

RickyCigs said:


> Good to hear! I've tweaked the Mesa patch a bit since then, but I'd it sounds good then it's a good starting point for you both.




Here is my guitar tone with your Mesa patch on the HD. Just a triple tracks sample track, no bass.

Sound alright to you guys? Looking for advice on getting a good tone going for my SC-607B and I figure this is the best place to ask.

POD HD Mesa patch Tone test by SDSM on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## RickyCigs

ZeroSignal said:


> Hi all. I thought I'd post this here instead of making a whole new thread.
> 
> I'm thinking about replacing my tired sounding PODxt Live; the more I listen to it the more I despise its fizz. I've narrowed down my choices to the HD400 and HD500.
> 
> The 400 is looking like the winner seeing as it's &#8364;100 cheaper, plus there is a lot of stuff on the 500 that I wouldn't see myself using as my Line6 KB37 handles mic inputs and whatnot.
> 
> The lower user writeable preset locations on the 400 doesn't bother me; I wouldn't be using the 500's Varix input, S/PDIF output or MIDI controls.
> 
> Are their any limitations of the HD400 compared to my old xt Live?
> Do the 400 and 500 have access to the same effects and amps?
> EDIT: I've read that there are issues with running the 400 through a power-amp. Something about not being able to turn off the cabs unlike older models and the 500. Would anyone care to elaborate?
> Will I be able to do the same level of patch creation as seen in this Chimpspanner video (HD Pro)?
> 
> 
> 
> After all that would I be correct in assuming that the HD400 is the right choice for me?




Bottom line, spend the extra money and get the 500. Not only are you limited on how many fx blocks, but your very limited to where you can put them. Not to mention that you can't do dual amps/cabs. VERY worth the extra money.

Also, the 500 will give you everything the pro does except for one or two ins/outs and you DO get the expression pedal as well as footswitchablenessss.


----------



## Electric Wizard

ZeroSignal said:


> Do the 400 and 500 have access to the same effects and amps?
> EDIT: I've read that there are issues with running the 400 through a power-amp. Something about not being able to turn off the cabs unlike older models and the 500. Would anyone care to elaborate?
> Will I be able to do the same level of patch creation as seen in this Chimpspanner video (HD Pro)?


-The 400 and 500 have the same effects and amps, however with the 400 you are limited to only one amp at a time and one effect from each block. The 500 can run any effect in any order.

-There isn't a problem with using the 400 with a power amp any more. The latest firmware allows you to select "no cab".

-You can achieve the same level of creation with the 500. The 400 would not be able to run that patch because it uses two pitch glides, which are in the same block. The effects blocks place some pretty stifling limitations on what you can do. As Ricky said, the difference between the 500 and pro comes down to I/O options. The difference between the 400 and 500 is much greater.

Also, just wanted to say hi. I remember you from back in the day on Airsoft Retreat. Funny to see somebody on forums for two weird, specialized hobbies.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

SDSM said:


> Damn doesn't wanna open in my Pod HD Edit software. Could you tell me what your chain is and amp settings?



I posted pictures of the set up a few pages back.


----------



## ZeroSignal

RickyCigs said:


> Bottom line, spend the extra money and get the 500. Not only are you limited on how many fx blocks, but your very limited to where you can put them. Not to mention that you can't do dual amps/cabs. VERY worth the extra money.
> 
> Also, the 500 will give you everything the pro does except for one or two ins/outs and you DO get the expression pedal as well as footswitchablenessss.



Thanks. When you connect the HD500 to a computer via USB can the two amps be sent separately to different channels in a DAW for mixing or are they summed?

Do you know of any examples of the dual amp function? There's an absolute dearth of videos on YouTube showing it.


----------



## nic0us

I have been searching an answer to this question here and overall in the internet, but I haven't found a correct answer yet so I made this thread.

Since I find Axe-Fx II too expensive for my budget, I thought about getting the POD. My plan would be to run it through the 6505 into my Marshall cab.

I already found out that you can use ampheads (such as 6505) to power Axe-Fx, but I'm not sure if it works like same with the POD. And if it does, would be anyone also tell how to connect all correctly? I mean, from which input to what output and so on. Thanks in advance for answering.


----------



## Mordacain

nic0us said:


> I have been searching an answer to this question here and overall in the internet, but I haven't found a correct answer yet so I made this thread.
> 
> Since I find Axe-Fx II too expensive for my budget, I thought about getting the POD. My plan would be to run it through the 6505 into my Marshall cab.
> 
> I already found out that you can use ampheads (such as 6505) to power Axe-Fx, but I'm not sure if it works like same with the POD. And if it does, would be anyone also tell how to connect all correctly? I mean, from which input to what output and so on. Thanks in advance for answering.



It's a pretty simple proposition really, you just have to change your output to PWR AMP STACK and setup your amp models to the PRE versions. Run the 1/4" out (either right or left) to the Effects Loop return.

For a more flexible setup, use the 4 cable method to run the POD into the front of the amp and the amp into the pod and back. That method allows you to choose your amp's preamp or pod models on a per-patch basis. That would, for instance, allow you to use the HiWatt or Fender clean and your 6505's rightous drive channel. It also lets you put effects in their proper places - ODs in front of the amps, time-based effects in the loop.


----------



## WarMachine

Mordacain said:


> It's a pretty simple proposition really, you just have to change your output to PWR AMP STACK and setup your amp models to the PRE versions. Run the 1/4" out (either right or left) to the Effects Loop return.
> 
> For a more flexible setup, use the 4 cable method to run the POD into the front of the amp and the amp into the pod and back. That method allows you to choose your amp's preamp or pod models on a per-patch basis. That would, for instance, allow you to use the HiWatt or Fender clean and your 6505's rightous drive channel. It also lets you put effects in their proper places - ODs in front of the amps, time-based effects in the loop.


^This. Everything here is 100% right dude. I do the same thing with my 5150 using a Rocktron Chameleon 2000 and i have yet to find or compete with a tone that can top it, but that's just my opinion. If you decide to just run with the tones of the POD and just use the Peavey for a tube power amp then you want to avoid the 4CM. Just comes down to how you prefer to run it. One thing that the 5150/6505 has on most other tube power amps i have used so far is that you can really shape your overall tone way differently just because of the resonance and presence controls. By running it through just the loop return you are bypassing the 6505's preamp and just using its power section and you will control the volume with your POD. Enjoy man, its KILLER that way!


----------



## RickyCigs

ZeroSignal said:


> Thanks. When you connect the HD500 to a computer via USB can the two amps be sent separately to different channels in a DAW for mixing or are they summed?
> 
> Do you know of any examples of the dual amp function? There's an absolute dearth of videos on YouTube showing it.





It will send both amps to one channel in the daw. Or at least it does in cubase le4 for me.


----------



## RickyCigs

SDSM said:


> Here is my guitar tone with your Mesa patch on the HD. Just a triple tracks sample track, no bass.
> 
> Sound alright to you guys? Looking for advice on getting a good tone going for my SC-607B and I figure this is the best place to ask.
> 
> POD HD Mesa patch Tone test by SDSM on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free




Did you just do three tracks all in the center? If so, you should really do either just 2 or 4 tracks and pan them equally hard left/hard right.

Also, try mixing the tones. A tone that may not sound good to you on its own may mix extremely well with another. For example, I use 2x Mesa patch on the right and 2x f-ball patch on the left on one of my tracks on my soundcloud and they sound fantastic together.


----------



## RickyCigs

Mordacain said:


> It's a pretty simple proposition really, you just have to change your output to PWR AMP STACK and setup your amp models to the PRE versions. Run the 1/4" out (either right or left) to the Effects Loop return.
> 
> For a more flexible setup, use the 4 cable method to run the POD into the front of the amp and the amp into the pod and back. That method allows you to choose your amp's preamp or pod models on a per-patch basis. That would, for instance, allow you to use the HiWatt or Fender clean and your 6505's rightous drive channel. It also lets you put effects in their proper places - ODs in front of the amps, time-based effects in the loop.



I can agree with everything but using the pre only versions. I tried them running through the fx return of my engl powerball and they just seemed way too thin. Having the full version also gives you more tonal control with the dep's. 

Just my $0.02. Good tone is whatever sounds good to the person playing.


----------



## japs5607

Mordacain said:


> It's a pretty simple proposition really, you just have to change your output to PWR AMP STACK and setup your amp models to the PRE versions. Run the 1/4" out (either right or left) to the Effects Loop return.
> 
> For a more flexible setup, use the 4 cable method to run the POD into the front of the amp and the amp into the pod and back. That method allows you to choose your amp's preamp or pod models on a per-patch basis. That would, for instance, allow you to use the HiWatt or Fender clean and your 6505's rightous drive channel. It also lets you put effects in their proper places - ODs in front of the amps, time-based effects in the loop.



I do this. Never had a problem. I run straig into the fx return. Just remember to turn the fx loop on first, otherwise you will get no sound


----------



## PodHdBean

just sucks when we get the dsp limit message lol 



RickyCigs said:


> Bottom line, spend the extra money and get the 500. Not only are you limited on how many fx blocks, but your very limited to where you can put them. Not to mention that you can't do dual amps/cabs. VERY worth the extra money.
> 
> Also, the 500 will give you everything the pro does except for one or two ins/outs and you DO get the expression pedal as well as footswitchablenessss.


----------



## RickyCigs

PodHdBean said:


> just sucks when we get the dsp limit message lol



Now try making a patch on an hd300 or 400... You wouldn't complain any more lol


----------



## ZeroSignal

RickyCigs said:


> It will send both amps to one channel in the daw. Or at least it does in cubase le4 for me.



Ah. Now that's a real shame. I guess it means you can do that Steve Vai style double amping live but it would have been amazing to record both amps independently. Can you sent them to different unbalanced or balanced outs?



PodHdBean said:


> just sucks when we get the dsp limit message lol



Wassat?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Got an HD500 today, and it's pretty fantastic so far.


----------



## SDSM

The tone I am currently working on using Rickys Mesa patch. This clip is three tracks panned left, right, and center.

Suggestions? Advice? Comments? 

I am really trying to nail a good tone before I even start recording anything proper.

POD HD Mesa patch Tone test by SDSM on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## RickyCigs

SDSM said:


> The tone I am currently working on using Rickys Mesa patch. This clip is three tracks panned left, right, and center.
> 
> Suggestions? Advice? Comments?
> 
> I am really trying to nail a good tone before I even start recording anything proper.
> 
> POD HD Mesa patch Tone test by SDSM on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Look up where I already commented on it lol 

Don't pan any guitars to center unless its a lead/solo. It just muddies things up.read my post from earlier so I don't have to re type everything.

Adding to that though, when you double track both the left and right, make one of each side a little quieter than the other.


----------



## SDSM

RickyCigs said:


> Look up where I already commented on it lol
> 
> Don't pan any guitars to center unless its a lead/solo. It just muddies things up.read my post from earlier so I don't have to re type everything.
> 
> Adding to that though, when you double track both the left and right, make one of each side a little quieter than the other.



Oh sorry didnt see the earlier comment lol I never pan guitar tracks to the center when I am mixing, just left and right. Usually I only just have two rhythm tracks left and right, never really tried quad tracking but I may experiment with adding in a different tone and see what happens. 

I like the Angelball amp sim on the Pod but It always seems a little too harsh for me sometimes, well on its own, but I will give it a try with the mesa.


----------



## RickyCigs

SDSM said:


> Oh sorry didnt see the earlier comment lol I never pan guitar tracks to the center when I am mixing, just left and right. Usually I only just have two rhythm tracks left and right, never really tried quad tracking but I may experiment with adding in a different tone and see what happens.
> 
> I like the Angelball amp sim on the Pod but It always seems a little too harsh for me sometimes, well on its own, but I will give it a try with the mesa.



Try the engl and Mesa together. Listen to my track cannibalistic genocide and you can hear what they sound like together. Left is engl, right is Mesa. Two of each.


----------



## RickyCigs

ZeroSignal said:


> Ah. Now that's a real shame. I guess it means you can do that Steve Vai style double amping live but it would have been amazing to record both amps independently. Can you sent them to different unbalanced or balanced outs?
> 
> 
> 
> Wassat?





The balanced and unbalanced both work at the same time from what I've noticed. You could do a lazy quad track if you have at least a 4 channel interface and run all four into it with dual amp tones panned left and right on the pod lol


----------



## PodHdBean

For example when i use two epic models in dual tone .i can only add a noise gate screamer and e.q ...cant even get a delay or mod =/ 


ZeroSignal said:


> Ah. Now that's a real shame. I guess it means you can do that Steve Vai style double amping live but it would have been amazing to record both amps independently. Can you sent them to different unbalanced or balanced outs?
> 
> 
> 
> Wassat?


----------



## ZeroSignal

PodHdBean said:


> For example when i use two epic models in dual tone .i can only add a noise gate screamer and e.q ...cant even get a delay or mod =/



That's on a HD500? That's insane! Why can't you add more? Lack of processing power?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah pretty much!


----------



## ShadowAMD

I sold my axe fx 2 and bought a POD, this might be ultimate blasphemy but I'm much preferring the POD at the moment.. Don't get me wrong, some of the sounds / presets are fucking comical.. But plenty of really useable stuff too 

Will post NAD when done a recording


----------



## celticelk

ZeroSignal said:


> That's on a HD500? That's insane! Why can't you add more? Lack of processing power?



The more detailed you make the amp models, the more processing power they take, and the less processing power you have left over for anything else. The HD500's specs are a compromise based on the projected use case and price point, like anything else. If you want to run two amps and a bunch of effects live, the HD500 has an effects loop that you can use for your external effects.


----------



## PodHdBean

its just that some of the reverbs take alot of processing power.im sure line 6 will somewhat fix it in the future.Im trying not to use any external processing ....but ya..


ZeroSignal said:


> That's on a HD500? That's insane! Why can't you add more? Lack of processing power?


----------



## PodHdBean

lol when i used the 300-400 just the fact that you cant use a screamer and eq at the same time is just a epic fail.


RickyCigs said:


> Now try making a patch on an hd300 or 400... You wouldn't complain any more lol


----------



## RickyCigs

PodHdBean said:


> lol when i used the 300-400 just the fact that you cant use a screamer and eq at the same time is just a epic fail.



Most of my patches I use barely, if any eq fx at all. However, my chain is usually comp>hard gate>screamer>hard gate>amp so there's no way I could pull that off on a 300 or 400. 

The epic model I do use an eq though to get rid of the crazy honkiness and get an assload more djent out of it. I only use single amps on my patches though, so I don't even remember the last time I hit the dsp limit. Not to mention that I use my mxr carbon copy for delay on lead parts.


----------



## Guitarjon

I haven't read the whole thread but I've come across something quite important (for me as a podhd500 user anyway).
Since I've had my POD HD500 I've always had trouble with noise and the noisegates not working properly with high gain patches.
For some reason either of the 2 noisegates didn't work well.
There was always a fade out of noise even if the release was set to zero.
I haven't found a solution for patches without the TS9 model.
But yesterday I was frustrated getting a good noiseless and properly gated sound and I tried the Tubescreamer model before the noisegate.
I usually put the noisegate first in the chain but now for the first time since I've owned the POD I got a properly gated sound.
So try it out!
Now my goal is to figure out a way to get a good sound without a TS model.
I don't know why this works so wel as opposed to without a tube screamer model.
I use the TS for tone and volume only so no gain applied.

My POD is not faulty, I've owned 2 and a friend of mine also owns one.
There were always noise issues even with input 2 set to variax albeit less noise.
The noise gate on podfarm seems to work really well and I thought they would use the same algorhythm but it sounds like crap.... (untill now with the TS thing)


----------



## ShadowAMD

Guitarjon said:


> I haven't read the whole thread but I've come across something quite important (for me as a podhd500 user anyway).
> Since I've had my POD HD500 I've always had trouble with noise and the noisegates not working properly with high gain patches.
> For some reason either of the 2 noisegates didn't work well.
> There was always a fade out of noise even if the release was set to zero.
> I haven't found a solution for patches without the TS9 model.
> But yesterday I was frustrated getting a good noiseless and properly gated sound and I tried the Tubescreamer model before the noisegate.
> I usually put the noisegate first in the chain but now for the first time since I've owned the POD I got a properly gated sound.
> So try it out!
> Now my goal is to figure out a way to get a good sound without a TS model.
> I don't know why this works so wel as opposed to without a tube screamer model.
> I use the TS for tone and volume only so no gain applied.
> 
> My POD is not faulty, I've owned 2 and a friend of mine also owns one.
> There were always noise issues even with input 2 set to variax albeit less noise.
> The noise gate on podfarm seems to work really well and I thought they would use the same algorhythm but it sounds like crap.... (untill now with the TS thing)



Use a noise gate in your DAW.


----------



## Guitarjon

ShadowAMD said:


> Use a noise gate in your DAW.



That wouldn't be much help on stage.
I also want to have the gate in front of the amp


----------



## ShadowAMD

Guitarjon said:


> That wouldn't be much help on stage.
> I also want to have the gate in front of the amp



Noise gate pedal?


----------



## RickyCigs

Guitarjon said:


> I haven't read the whole thread but I've come across something quite important (for me as a podhd500 user anyway).
> Since I've had my POD HD500 I've always had trouble with noise and the noisegates not working properly with high gain patches.
> For some reason either of the 2 noisegates didn't work well.
> There was always a fade out of noise even if the release was set to zero.
> I haven't found a solution for patches without the TS9 model.
> But yesterday I was frustrated getting a good noiseless and properly gated sound and I tried the Tubescreamer model before the noisegate.
> I usually put the noisegate first in the chain but now for the first time since I've owned the POD I got a properly gated sound.
> So try it out!
> Now my goal is to figure out a way to get a good sound without a TS model.
> I don't know why this works so wel as opposed to without a tube screamer model.
> I use the TS for tone and volume only so no gain applied.
> 
> My POD is not faulty, I've owned 2 and a friend of mine also owns one.
> There were always noise issues even with input 2 set to variax albeit less noise.
> The noise gate on podfarm seems to work really well and I thought they would use the same algorhythm but it sounds like crap.... (untill now with the TS thing)



The hard gate is an actual gate. When it's open, everything comes through, noise included. The noise gate is more of a noise surpressor. Try combining a hard gate and noise gate together. 

The general rule with the hd series has been to always place the gate after whatever element is adding the noise. Obviously your guitar will add some with high output pickups. Try hard gate>screamer>noise gate. Or even hard gate>screamer>hard gate>noise gate. 

You could have 5 hard gates all going at once and they won't kill your tone as long as they're all opening properly. The regular noise gate kills tone like a boss ns-2. 

If your not using a screamer, toggle on and off everything that you have added to see what is giving you the noise. 

I haven't tried it yet, but even try placing a gate between the amp and mixer.


----------



## Allealex

Hi everyone! this is my first patch ---> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/221864
The amp it's the Epic. I tried to create a chunky tone for heavy rhythms. Let me know what you think about that


----------



## friez256

I put a clip sometime before of the AC30 model on the HD500 and I'm really liking it! This is all the same patch but tried some cool things with it. The main patch is pretty much just the amp with little reverb. For the cab I used 4x12 Greenback 25 with a 76 Condenser mic. 

https://soundcloud.com/brianpharai/voxac30podhd500test2


----------



## wolfhalen

ZeroSignal said:


> Thanks. When you connect the HD500 to a computer via USB can the two amps be sent separately to different channels in a DAW for mixing or are they summed?
> 
> Do you know of any examples of the dual amp function? There's an absolute dearth of videos on YouTube showing it.



You would pan each amp full left and full right. Then in the DAW set up a mono track for each with one left input only and one right input only. Basically it behaves like any 2 channel interface with a left and right mono or stereo pair. 

If you panned them center on the Pod mixer then they will blend on the same track.


----------



## MF_Kitten

RickyCigs said:


> The hard gate is an actual gate. When it's open, everything comes through, noise included. The noise gate is more of a noise surpressor. Try combining a hard gate and noise gate together.
> 
> The general rule with the hd series has been to always place the gate after whatever element is adding the noise. Obviously your guitar will add some with high output pickups. Try hard gate>screamer>noise gate. Or even hard gate>screamer>hard gate>noise gate.
> 
> You could have 5 hard gates all going at once and they won't kill your tone as long as they're all opening properly. The regular noise gate kills tone like a boss ns-2.
> 
> If your not using a screamer, toggle on and off everything that you have added to see what is giving you the noise.
> 
> I haven't tried it yet, but even try placing a gate between the amp and mixer.



Actually the noise gate is also just a gate, except with a softer slower response so you don't hear it open and close as obviously. it has a fade-out time, and it doesn't gate as intensely as the Hard Gate. It's basically a reverse compressor. The Hard Gate is an on/off switch with parameters that decide when it goes on or off.


----------



## ZeroSignal

wolfhalen said:


> You would pan each amp full left and full right. Then in the DAW set up a mono track for each with one left input only and one right input only. Basically it behaves like any 2 channel interface with a left and right mono or stereo pair.
> 
> If you panned them center on the Pod mixer then they will blend on the same track.



Perfect. Thanks, man!


----------



## PettyThief

Seriously considering selling my RP1000 for the HD500. I've been considering it for a year now and now that I've seen what the HD500 can do, I don't know why I'm still settling with the RP1000. I might go to a GC and try the HD500 out first... but the RP1000 sounds like crap over studio monitors (Which is the setup I am forced with as I live in a small 2 BR right now) and I've only ever used the effects for playing out of my amp.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

PettyThief said:


> Seriously considering selling my RP1000 for the HD500. I've been considering it for a year now and now that I've seen what the HD500 can do, I don't know why I'm still settling with the RP1000. I might go to a GC and try the HD500 out first... but the RP1000 sounds like crap over studio monitors (Which is the setup I am forced with as I live in a small 2 BR right now) and I've only ever used the effects for playing out of my amp.



Do it. One of my friends and I went to GC just yesterday and they set us up with the HD500 in the monitor room and we demo'd it in there for a bit. It's a great system.


----------



## SDSM

Quick test mix I threw together using the Treadplate, Fireball and and the Clear Bass preset. Advice?

Body hammer cover test mix 2 by SDSM on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## ShadowAMD

SDSM said:


> Quick test mix I threw together using the Treadplate, Fireball and and the Clear Bass preset. Advice?
> 
> Body hammer cover test mix 2 by SDSM on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Sounds ok, needs a LPF and a bass..

This was my attempt..

Pod.E Quick Mix.. by theshadowkind on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## RickyCigs

SDSM said:


> Quick test mix I threw together using the Treadplate, Fireball and and the Clear Bass preset. Advice?
> 
> Body hammer cover test mix 2 by SDSM on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free





Yeah, don't use presets lol


----------



## SDSM

RickyCigs said:


> Yeah, don't use presets lol



Thanks, I will do some looking around for a nice bass patch. Another thing, when it come to parametric eqing, which frequency range would you normally find the punch for the guitar?


----------



## SDSM

ShadowAMD said:


> Sounds ok, needs a LPF and a bass..
> 
> This was my attempt..
> 
> Pod.E Quick Mix.. by theshadowkind on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Sounds great man! What are you using for your tone patch? Wouldn't mind to play with that a little.


----------



## ShadowAMD

SDSM said:


> Sounds great man! What are you using for your tone patch? Wouldn't mind to play with that a little.



Cali 4X12 preset mixed with Engl..

Only got it last friday, so not really sure what I'm doing with it yet


----------



## SDSM

ShadowAMD said:


> Cali 4X12 preset mixed with Engl..
> 
> Only got it last friday, so not really sure what I'm doing with it yet



Cali 4x12 preset...Is that from a custom tone site or did it come with your equipment?


----------



## SDSM

Here is a different tone I use sometimes too

New riff by SDSM on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Zei

What do you guys think of my new sound? 

Breakdown Mix Test

First time mixing and I used the same tone I posted last time. Turns out mixing can do a lot  Kick is too forward in the mix, though.


----------



## RickyCigs

SDSM said:


> Thanks, I will do some looking around for a nice bass patch. Another thing, when it come to parametric eqing, which frequency range would you normally find the punch for the guitar?



Turn the gain on it up to around 65-70, then just rotate the frequency knob back and forth until you find the spot your looking for. Then adjust the gain level to where it sounds best.


----------



## ShadowAMD

ShadowAMD said:


> Cali 4X12 preset mixed with Engl..
> 
> Only got it last friday, so not really sure what I'm doing with it yet



It's just one that's comes on the HD500, it's preset 15 or 16?


----------



## MF_Kitten

I've made a patch for the HD500 that uses the expression pedal to adjust tons of parameters to make it act like a "tight" and "loose" mode. The "tight" mode is narrower sounding, less powerful, and very precise, for ghost notes and staccato open notes and stuff like that. Then when you turn the pedal up to the top, you get a chuggy rich full tone with lots of balls and mids, with an open sound. Very neat!

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Dynamicz!.h5e


----------



## kamello

Zei said:


> What do you guys think of my new sound?
> 
> Breakdown Mix Test
> 
> First time mixing and I used the same tone I posted last time. Turns out mixing can do a lot  Kick is too forward in the mix, though.




extremely tight, but balls are mising  
is hard to judge without a bass track behind though....

-----------------

here is my new tone using the Recti model and Redwirez Impulses, I encourage everyone who uses the POD for recording to give them a try, their ENGL and Uberkab Impulses are amazing


https://soundcloud.com/kamello-chm/breeze-mesa-final


----------



## will_shred

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/221887/ For those of you who love proper Swedish Death Metal


----------



## Zei

kamello said:


> extremely tight, but balls are mising
> is hard to judge without a bass track behind though....



Thanks! And yeah, that's kinda how I was feeling. If I could record decent bass I would  Until then, I gotta deal...

https://soundcloud.com/nicholas-nicoletti/hum-test

Alright, I made another little recording of me just doing some quarter notes on my metal rhythm patch... as you can hear, there's fuzz all over the fuckin' place and I can't pin point it at all. I tried using a frequency analyzer and looking for weird spots as well as going through all of MeAmBobbo's "common fizz spots" and nothing has worked. These are the settings I'm using:











I need help guys haha. This is the same tone I recorded the previous thing I just posted with, by the way.


----------



## macgruber

Zei said:


> Alright, I made another little recording of me just doing some quarter notes on my metal rhythm patch... as you can hear, there's fuzz all over the fuckin' place and I can't pin point it at all.
> .



those amp setting with an on-axis 57 are super bright - combine that with a tube compressor (without a gate immediately after it) and you're askin for trouble with noise too. try dropping the gain a bit on the tube comp, or the amp itself, and cutting some highs on the amp. maybe try a different mic type too- i found the 57 off axis is a bit less harsh


----------



## Nemonic

Hello, I was testing my live rig yesterday, it is basically upgraded POD XT with impulse loader.
I made an incredible tone out of Big Bottom model.
I got an offer on POD HD 500.
I do not want to lose my BB model. 
Is there something similar inside HD series, or shall I get a controller for my XT kidney and be happy with it?


----------



## Davey

Need to ask a question about using dual tones on the Pod X3 Live. Is there any way at all I can make it so I hit the stomp/mod/delay etc buttons and it turns it on/off on both tone 1 and 2 simultaneously?


----------



## MF_Kitten

Nemonic said:


> Hello, I was testing my live rig yesterday, it is basically upgraded POD XT with impulse loader.
> I made an incredible tone out of Big Bottom model.
> I got an offer on POD HD 500.
> I do not want to lose my BB model.
> Is there something similar inside HD series, or shall I get a controller for my XT kidney and be happy with it?



Treadplate is very very similar, and i like it better honestly. You can use different boosts or EQ effects to tweak it the rest of the way. It's not related to the Treadplate model on the XT/X3 series at all btw, it's much much better. It has a very crisp bite and a monstrous low end thump, so much in fact that if you switch to a different amp model with the same settings they will usually sound thin by comparison (even though they have a normal amount of low end). It has that meshuggah-like bite and clarity and thump to it for sure, especially with the tubescreamer model in front.

Definitely upgrade, man. The HD series feels much much better, even if some of the cab models can be a bit cloudy and murky sounding (there are many different EQ models on the HD that you can use to fine tune this). Outside of the initial phase of getting used to how things sound on the new unit, and how it responds to tweaks, and where it has kinks and quirks, you'll enjoy the tones a lot more. It's much bolder and more realistic, feels much nicer to play through (since it responds in a much better way now), and the sound of it is much more suited to full-time used than previous models were. And i spent fuckloads of time with my X3, and was an expert by the end!


----------



## RickyCigs

Davey said:


> Need to ask a question about using dual tones on the Pod X3 Live. Is there any way at all I can make it so I hit the stomp/mod/delay etc buttons and it turns it on/off on both tone 1 and 2 simultaneously?



This is the pod hd thread...


----------



## spawnofthesith

This is a really stupid question, but how do you activate dual amps? I can't seem to figure it out, been using dual amp patches to get into that, but I'd like to know how to actually do it lol


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Go to the amps slot, select and amp, press move and with the arrow thingie put it down or up. I can't check it out now cause I'm out of town, but it's easy.

Not a stupid question since the manual doesn't explain that pretty well.


----------



## SDSM

Was wondering if anybody could share some some their POD HD tones, like an audio file before it goes into to a mix so without post eq. Not specifically the patch itself, just a listen. Thanks!


----------



## RickyCigs

SDSM said:


> Was wondering if anybody could share some some their POD HD tones, like an audio file before it goes into to a mix so without post eq. Not specifically the patch itself, just a listen. Thanks!



Sure, check the previous 164 pages of this thread. They're posted on every single page as well as many patches.


----------



## PettyThief

Well, I ordered my Pod HD500 this afternoon. Got it for $300 off of Guitar Centers used site (Not a bad price I feel from what craigslist looks like for my area, and I used my discover card so cash back). Now I need to go about selling my RP1000. 

Looking forward to being a part of the HD family!


----------



## mcd

Found these MACKIE SRM 450's Active Sound Speakers on CL and was wondering if anyone has used these mackies or know if they'd be good to run my 500 through?


----------



## meambobbo

hey guys,

don't have time anymore to be around here much anymore (see this post: Community: not gonna be around here as much... )

but here are my latest patches: Community: Merry Xmas 2012 - Latest Patches Uploaded


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Thanks Bobbo! I'm gonna check out the Faceless tone later!


----------



## flv75

Bobbo rulez !


----------



## Zei

It's a shame to see ya go but it sounds like your life is gonna be interesting for awhile! You taught me a lot and I still go to your guide frequently. See ya man!


----------



## JEngelking

After being tempted to make a new thread for this, I figured I'd share it here.



I am impress.


----------



## that short guy

There were way too many pages for me too read to find this and the search wasn't being too friendly but can anyone recommend me a starting point to try and get a whitechapel-ish tone? I've been messing around with a bunch of the amps and combining them and have got a lot of good tones, however I still can't get that sound I'm going for. any help would be awesome.

-Wes


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Guitar+bass mix test done with the pod. 
https://soundcloud.com/user8576358/new-song-guitar-bass-mix


----------



## PodHdBean

what kind of tone are u going for?


that short guy said:


> There were way too many pages for me too read to find this and the search wasn't being too friendly but can anyone recommend me a starting point to try and get a whitechapel-ish tone? I've been messing around with a bunch of the amps and combining them and have got a lot of good tones, however I still can't get that sound I'm going for. any help would be awesome.
> 
> -Wes


----------



## that short guy

PodHdBean said:


> what kind of tone are u going for?


 
Something really close to this 


I'm not trying to rip them completely but I really like the tone and how it when the the lyrics kick in the tone is like a kick to the dick.


----------



## Kristianx510

probably an age old question, but I cant find any answers..Where is the ideal spot for an EQ?


----------



## Mega-Mads

Hey guys. Im looking at a poweramp for my Pod HD Pro. Im currently running it through the power section of my amp. I use no cab for the sound, since my mesa cab and amp colours the sound nicely =)
The only problem is a logistical one. I wanna go full rack, instead of having to drag the head along with the rack.

Which poweramps are GOOD for their price. I prefer tubes btw.
If i had all the money in the world, then i would go for a engl 100/100. But i dont


----------



## RickyCigs

Kristianx510 said:


> probably an age old question, but I cant find any answers..Where is the ideal spot for an EQ?



Either before the amp or before the mixer, depending on what your trying to do generally. There is no right or wrong spot.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Engl 50/50, Mesa 50/50 maybe used


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Cheap: Peavey Classic (60/60 for 6L6, 50/50 for EL84)
Expensive-ish: Marshall MonoBloc
Higher-end: Mesa power amps, VHT/Fryette 2/50/2 and 2/90/2


----------



## wakjob

Seriously. You should try both tube and solid state power amps if you can.

When I had my Axe FX I tried everything I could, including tube amp head FX loop returns. 
There's minimal difference between tube and SS with these newer modelers.

Per the usual, JazzHands is right on the money with his recommendations.


----------



## noUser01

Rocktron Velocity 300 is really good and dirt cheap but it is solid state. With something like a POD though getting a tube power amp is probably best, especially if you want a bit more warmth in your tone and aren't getting it from other methods. Peavey Classic's are rad too, like Jazz said.


----------



## Shask

I would also consider the Carvin TS-100. It is suppose to be very neutral and not color much.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

wakjob said:


> Seriously. You should try both tube and solid state power amps if you can.



I agree with this. Look into the Matrix GT800FX or 1000FX. Loud, clear, transparent, and light as a feather.


----------



## japs5607

I'm getting the matrix shortly after Christmas. Cannot wait. Some great videos on YouTube


----------



## op1e

The Marshall 9005 I have goes for $400 all day (what I paid). Pretty good power, but 4 rack spaces.


----------



## Shannon

Shask said:


> I would also consider the Carvin TS-100. It is suppose to be very neutral and not color much.


I never really understood that point of making a tube amp that doesn't color. 
People use tube amps BECAUSE they color & sweeten the tone. Just seems like tube weight & maintenance with none of the tube benefits. 

For me, I really dig the Carvin DCM amps. Transparent, very powerful, lightweight & extremely reliable.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shannon said:


> I never really understood that point of making a tube amp that doesn't color.
> People use tube amps BECAUSE they color & sweeten the tone. Just seems like tube weight & maintenance with none of the tube benefits.
> .



That sounds like a tube amp someone would own just for the sake of saying they own a tube amp.


----------



## Leuchty

What amp are you using?


----------



## wakjob

Shask said:


> I would also consider the Carvin TS-100. It is suppose to be very neutral and not color much.



Had one with my Axe Fx.... boat anchor.

The Return on my Blackstar HT-5 sounded better.

The Carvin is HEAVY!, and dead sounding in stock form. Good tubes and a bias mod might have woken that amp up, but I wasn't into wasting the bench time or money. It was 'flat' sounding, I'll give it that.

Much better choices out there.


----------



## Shask

wakjob said:


> Had one with my Axe Fx.... boat anchor.
> 
> The Return on my Blackstar HT-5 sounded better.
> 
> The Carvin is HEAVY!, and dead sounding in stock form. Good tubes and a bias mod might have woken that amp up, but I wasn't into wasting the bench time or money. It was 'flat' sounding, I'll give it that.
> 
> Much better choices out there.


Interesting. I havent tried one, but always thought about trying one.

I usually use an ART SLA-2 or the power amp of my Triple Recto....


----------



## wakjob

You know this reminds me. There was a Hughes & Kettner solid state power amp that was half rack... CF 100, CF 200, and a 1-rack space CF-260? I think.

Pretty punchy from what I've read.

Just throwin' out more ideas.


----------



## op1e

I specifically didnt want a neutral amp with my gsp. Why I did some research and bought what I did. Watched my buddy play a gig with a cranked 78 Marshall JMP mk2 50w and was floored. From what I read my 9005 is dual 800 power plants.


----------



## PodHdBean

try mixing the bogner and epic model sounds pretty close to this


that short guy said:


> Something really close to this
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to rip them completely but I really like the tone and how it when the the lyrics kick in the tone is like a kick to the dick.


----------



## Choop

I had an old Mesa 50/50 and tbh liked it more than my friend's VHT 2/50/2 that he had. It definitely colored the sound a little bit, but in a way that I really liked. It was nice and punchy. They are kinda highish but can be had for 400ish used every now and then. I'd still go for the Peavey though if you want a tube power amp at all. They would be more than sufficient and plenty loud.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shannon said:


> For me, I really dig the Carvin DCM amps. Transparent, very powerful, lightweight & extremely reliable.



How do the Carvin HD power amps compare to the DCM ones?


----------



## Shannon

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How do the Carvin HD power amps compare to the DCM ones?


I haven't used the HD ones, but I did a lot of research on them. They seem to have issues from time to time. I believe they are made overseas, thus the lower price. However, the DCMs are USA made & built like a tank. They used very high grade components & you can't go wrong with those.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well since they seem to get better reviews than the Rocktrons and ARTs in the same price range, I like the sound of that. $350 for a USA-made DCM1000L doesn't sound bad at all.


----------



## thebunfather

Used the Uber (left) Mesa (right) and Fball (lead).

Feedback is appreciated!

https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/12-9-12


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

thebunfather said:


> Used the Uber (left) Mesa (right) and Fball (lead).
> 
> Feedback is appreciated!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/12-9-12



Well done! Really like the Mesa sound! Using my guitar (Agile 7 w/Cepheus Active) this amp sounds too trebby...


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

I finally started to appreciate dual tone! Soon a mix test/comparison between a mono-amp patch and a dual-amp patch.


----------



## RickyCigs

thebunfather said:


> Used the Uber (left) Mesa (right) and Fball (lead).
> 
> Feedback is appreciated!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/12-9-12



I'm not personally a fan of the lead part, but I like the rest enough to give you a follow on soundcloud!


----------



## MobiusR

i own a DCM1000L. It sounds great with everything and as stated. Built like a tank. Military grade hardware you can't go wrong for the price


----------



## Shannon

So there you have it.....Carvin DCM.
/thread.


----------



## RickyCigs

Ballerinas Can Fart Too by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

My newest track progress. This one is using the epic and f-ball mixed. Excuse the poor soloing  

This one has no post processing on the rhythm, and a small amount in the solo. Also, I used an mxr carbon copy delay pedal rather than one on the hd500, only because I have one that my wife bought me and she would be disappointed if I didn't make use of it!


----------



## Daxten

Okay I'm getting the POD HD500!! 
I am super excited, but also a bit worried line6 will bring a new POD right after christmas.. is there any info swirling around about a new POD?


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Daxten said:


> Okay I'm getting the POD HD500!!
> I am super excited, but also a bit worried line6 will bring a new POD right after christmas.. is there any info swirling around about a new POD?



Pre-Welcome  I don't think they'll release some new devices. I hope they will release a firmware update as Xmas present


----------



## Shask

Daxten said:


> Okay I'm getting the POD HD500!!
> I am super excited, but also a bit worried line6 will bring a new POD right after christmas.. is there any info swirling around about a new POD?



I haven't heard anything about new PODs, and frankly the HD's still have room for improvement, so they better be on that!

Besides, old isn't bad... I have an older Axe-FX, it still sounds awesome even though it isn't the newest


----------



## DropTheSun

Drop the Sun
-We are losing him!

This is my latest song, i recorded all the guitars and bass with POD HD500 (like always). 

https://soundcloud.com/mediumplayer/track-2-we-are-losing-him


----------



## PodHdBean

dont worry about them releasing a new pod they havent even fixed all the bugs with the hd im sure the new pod is still about 3 years away maybe 2


Daxten said:


> Okay I'm getting the POD HD500!!
> I am super excited, but also a bit worried line6 will bring a new POD right after christmas.. is there any info swirling around about a new POD?


----------



## Blasphemer

kake said:


> Drop the Sun
> -We are losing him!
> 
> This is my latest song, i recorded all the guitars and bass with POD HD500 (like always).
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/mediumplayer/track-2-we-are-losing-him



Not bad. Very bass-heavy. It works, though.

On another note, we need to meet up, and play a show with my band and then your solo project, in that order.


----------



## DropTheSun

Blasphemer said:


> Not bad. Very bass-heavy. It works, though.
> 
> On another note, we need to meet up, and play a show with my band and then your solo project, in that order.



Ha ha! Oh man!  
We should do that! 

I'll have to listen your music tomorrow (now it's sleepy time). Cheers!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

For the ones who don't know, Flash Memory update 2.10 is available. I didn't know until yesterday. They had more HD Amps 

Enjoy!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Also, check this thread (log into Line6 website) to solve a default sound problem I just realized today by reading it...

What every HD500 owner needs to know:
Community: What every HD500 owner needs to know!


----------



## RickyCigs

Welcome to the party. Your about 10-15 pages too late on the firmware and about 50 pages too late on the input 2 discussion......


----------



## Alekke

why I never had the input 2 problem? Is it normal to use "same" as input 2 or am I doing it all wrong this whole time?


----------



## RickyCigs

Alekke said:


> why I never had the input 2 problem? Is it normal to use "same" as input 2 or am I doing it all wrong this whole time?



I've always used input 2 as same with no problems. Now I have everything in path A though, so I don't think it even matters what input 2 is set too.


----------



## Shask

Alekke said:


> why I never had the input 2 problem? Is it normal to use "same" as input 2 or am I doing it all wrong this whole time?


There are various opinions on that. If you use Variax instead of same it cuts the signal. Its as if same doubles the input signal, so you have to run your gain way lower on the amps.

I think it does make a difference, but you can generally dial around it either way. I think it is more noticeable on clean tones because it can cause them to distort more...


----------



## MF_Kitten

Using "same" gives you a way too loud signal at the start of the chain, and there are phase issues, kinda. Use "Variax" if you can.


----------



## Allealex

Guys, sorry if it has been already said, but i really need your help: what do you guys use as drum software? Does anyone know a decent free software? I've recorded some nice stuff but i really need a drum software!


----------



## Mega-Mads

*UPDATE!*

I recieved a huge salary bonus from my job(i've been doing 3 peoples jobs for the first half of the year).


*IM GETTING AN ENGL POWERBALL II NEXT WEEK!

YAY!!!!*


----------



## Allealex

Thank you for the advice rick!  really cannot spend 300 dollars right now (i'm going to buy my first seven so NGD incoming!)


----------



## PettyThief

Illegal software downloading is terrible advice. 

ezDrummer goes on sale quite often, may be worthwhile to wait it out. And it's only $80 for the standard install anyway.


----------



## Shask

They just had EZD on sale for $40 not too long ago.

I got SSD4 Essentials for $20.

It is not hard to find a good deal on drum software....


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

nice!!!

How are the Peavy 50/50 and the Peavey 60/60?
Nice poweramps, or meh?


----------



## RickyCigs

Mega-Mads said:


> *UPDATE!*
> 
> I recieved a huge salary bonus from my job(i've been doing 3 peoples jobs for the first half of the year).
> 
> 
> *IM GETTING AN ENGL POWERBALL II NEXT WEEK!
> 
> YAY!!!!*



DON'T WASTE YOUR MONEY. 

But seriously, I just sold my powerball 2. My pod can get way better tones, is less to carry, and can record in an instant instead of fussing with mic placement. 

Or, I know this is blasphemy in this thread, buy an axe-fx 2. Still cheaper and once again, way better tones than the powerball. I'm pretty sure anyone on the forum would agree with me on this. 

Or, you can do whatever you want, because I'm just some guy on the Internet that you've never met. 

OR, I have a song recorded with my powerball and several done with my pod to compare on my soundcloud if your interested.....


----------



## Mega-Mads

RickyCigs said:


> DON'T WASTE YOUR MONEY.
> 
> But seriously, I just sold my powerball 2. My pod can get way better tones, is less to carry, and can record in an instant instead of fussing with mic placement.
> 
> Or, I know this is blasphemy in this thread, buy an axe-fx 2. Still cheaper and once again, way better tones than the powerball. I'm pretty sure anyone on the forum would agree with me on this.
> 
> Or, you can do whatever you want, because I'm just some guy on the Internet that you've never met.
> 
> OR, I have a song recorded with my powerball and several done with my pod to compare on my soundcloud if your interested.....



Well my pod is coming HOME with me  Its currently in my practice space. I fell in love when i tried the powerball II. 
Its kinda win/win. Because the pod comes home to do what it was intedted to do(record stuff with). The powerball will do what it does best. Getting cranked up and rock =)


----------



## Daxten

I've got an Opera 210D for my POD HD500, anyone else using that? Yay or nay? 
I must wait trying it with my POD until christmas -_-


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Daxten said:


> I've got an Opera 210D for my POD HD500, anyone else using that? Yay or nay?
> I must wait trying it with my POD until christmas -_-



I repaired an old Opera 412! I use it for live monitoring and he works perfectly!!


----------



## Allealex

Can i simply use some drum samples instead of buy a software? If yes, how can i do it?


----------



## Shask

You can but you have to load them into a sampler.


----------



## RickyCigs

Mega-Mads said:


> Well my pod is coming HOME with me  Its currently in my practice space. I fell in love when i tried the powerball II.
> Its kinda win/win. Because the pod comes home to do what it was intedted to do(record stuff with). The powerball will do what it does best. Getting cranked up and rock =)



Have you tried other engl models? If you like the powerball, then I'm sure you would like the invader a lot more.

Not trying to tell you what to do, but save you from buyers remorse. I loved my powerball at first, and ten ended up selling it for half of what I paid, basically being horribly raped.....


----------



## Mega-Mads

I have tried numerous engls. In band situations. I loved the blackmore. I liked the Fireball 100. I despised the powerball 1, fireball 60.. All the "old" engl models. 
I havent tried the invader, nor the savage. I've tried the SE, and it was not me. 
I tried the Powerball II and i found my sound. I cant really see why i should avoid it. We may have different Tone preferences too  I play Grindcore, and i love a Cannibal corpse'ish tone. The powerball delivers that, to the max 
Im not a rock guy, i dont play indie, clean stuff or anything in between. Im not a super good guitarist, who wants to play every genre, just to do it 


By the way. You're the first i know who did not like it  Me and the other guitarist in my band we're absolutely blown away by the powerball II. We we're critical at first, because both of us hated the first version of it. But this beast won over 6505's, rectumfriers and marshalls. We we're in love


----------



## RickyCigs

Mega-Mads said:


> I have tried numerous engls. In band situations. I loved the blackmore. I liked the Fireball 100. I despised the powerball 1, fireball 60.. All the "old" engl models.
> I havent tried the invader, nor the savage. I've tried the SE, and it was not me.
> I tried the Powerball II and i found my sound. I cant really see why i should avoid it. We may have different Tone preferences too  I play Grindcore, and i love a Cannibal corpse'ish tone. The powerball delivers that, to the max
> Im not a rock guy, i dont play indie, clean stuff or anything in between. Im not a super good guitarist, who wants to play every genre, just to do it
> 
> 
> By the way. You're the first i know who did not like it  Me and the other guitarist in my band we're absolutely blown away by the powerball II. We we're critical at first, because both of us hated the first version of it. But this beast won over 6505's, rectumfriers and marshalls. We we're in love



If you google it, you'll see a ton of hate on it lol I actually sold my 6505+ to buy my powerball and regretted it ever since. I only ever play metal so I didn't need the tone options and only ever used one channel. And oddly enough I sold my dual rectifier to buy my peavey... I guess it's possible that I prefer a mic'd tone to a live one...

I tried it with several different guitars, with and without an OD in front, a couple different cabinets. It was good, but after I got my pod, I literally didn't even touch for 8 months, and when I turned it on again, it just didn't do it for me. 

Why aren't you considering an axe-fx though if I might ask? you'll get the powerball as well as a ton of other killer options for the same price. 

I actually ended up trying the hd series because I couldn't justify to my wife that I needed another $2400 piece of gear... No regrets on buying it though


----------



## Mega-Mads

Well, i trust my ears over other peoples opinions 
As far as the axe-fx goes, i can only say that i prefer the Pod's over them in the video comparisons i've seen on the net.


----------



## Mega-Mads

Well, i trust my ears over other peoples opinions 
As far as the axe-fx goes, i can only say that i prefer the Pod's over them in the video comparisons i've seen on the net.


----------



## RickyCigs

Mega-Mads said:


> Well, i trust my ears over other peoples opinions
> As far as the axe-fx goes, i can only say that i prefer the Pod's over them in the video comparisons i've seen on the net.



I liked the pod better in some comparison videos as well, but I think it comes down to the person tweaking it. It's pretty easy to make a bad sounding patch on the pod and the axe-fx.


----------



## Mega-Mads

Its the same for most things  And what pleases the users ears =)
Well the Army gave me a salary bonus this year on about 13.000(2243,78 canadian dollars)
So thats pretty much my budget. Im still A/B testing the amps in our practice room before i buy it. So i hopefully wont end up with something i dont like. =)


----------



## PettyThief

Mega-Mads said:


> Well, i trust my ears over other peoples opinions


Pretty much this. I love ENGL heads! I hope you make a NAD thread so I can be jealous and drool.


----------



## Mega-Mads

PettyThief said:


> Pretty much this. I love ENGL heads! I hope you make a NAD thread so I can be jealous and drool.



Match it with a rectifier cab and some nice Bc Riches  Oh and with a cranked volume, since its in our practice room, and not a bedroom(WHERE GUITARHEADS DONT BELONG!!!)


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Good choice on the powerball II. 
Had the powerball I for a long time and I still love it. Had to sell it tough


----------



## Paolosev91

talking about the variax/same debate, I am using the input2: variax and single amp in path A. So I have a strong signal hitting the amp and I put the pre effects (distortion,eqs...) before the signal splits so they don't clip easily like they do when input2:same is selected.
Great workaround for me. My pickups are high-output (especially my duncan distortion in the bridge) and they don't sound high-output at all with input2: variax AND amp in pre-position!
However, inp2:Variax and amp in PRE is very good to achieve super clean tones even with high output humbuckers! It's like using an attenuator


----------



## LivingTimmy

Just did this tutorial on how to assign effects and parameters to the pedal and footswitches of the HD500. Its a really simple thing to do, but I figured that I shall help out the people who didn't know how to do this


----------



## PodHdBean

thats what everyone fails to realize 


RickyCigs said:


> I liked the pod better in some comparison videos as well, but I think it comes down to the person tweaking it. It's pretty easy to make a bad sounding patch on the pod and the axe-fx.


----------



## surfthealien

I thought I would share my latest. This is with a loomis sig. Used a dual cab fball to the left and a soldano slo dual cab patch to the right. I quad tracked everything. 

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/full-blown-santa


----------



## Insinfier

I want your patches, surfthealien. Killer tone. I have a Loomis sig in the shop. Staring at my Pod HD. I can't get the guitar back soon enough.


----------



## Nemonic

I bought 500 two hours ago, my prime guitar is stringless, so I have been plaing with my vintage telecaster and bass. 
Setup:
Guitar 
Cable 
Guitar In
XLR cable balanced out R, TRS cable unbalanced left
Mixer, XLR input of my mixer, TRS input of my mixer
L/R out into monitors

I am not sure if this stereo setup works, what do you think? How shall i pan it?
My goal is to achieve bass sound, which consists of two separated sounds, first clean and lowpassed, second distorted and highpassed. 
And the guitar sound that consists of two separated sounds, one of them is slightly delayed for achieving dual tracking effect.


----------



## Draceius

The line 6 thread is too long to skim through, 169 pages is too much. Someone just quickly help me decide which is worth getting, I'm a student, and I don't have much money so either help me pick one of the 2, or a better alternative that is in the same price range. 

Thanks.


----------



## damico529

if your tight on money, get the 500. not much of a difference between the two.


----------



## Cerebrum358

WarMachine said:


> ^This. Everything here is 100% right dude. I do the same thing with my 5150 using a Rocktron Chameleon 2000 and i have yet to find or compete with a tone that can top it, but that's just my opinion. If you decide to just run with the tones of the POD and just use the Peavey for a tube power amp then you want to avoid the 4CM. Just comes down to how you prefer to run it. One thing that the 5150/6505 has on most other tube power amps i have used so far is that you can really shape your overall tone way differently just because of the resonance and presence controls. By running it through just the loop return you are bypassing the 6505's preamp and just using its power section and you will control the volume with your POD. Enjoy man, its KILLER that way!


 
You serious? I have a 6505+ and I just order my POD HD Pro a couple of hours ago. It should be here by next friday. Would you be able to post a pic of how you set this up? I would greatly, tremendously, whole heartedly appreciate it. 

6505+, T.C. Electronics G Major and Schecter Blackjack 7 w/ SD JB pups -
Cerebrum358 - YouTube


----------



## kamello

surfthealien said:


> I thought I would share my latest. This is with a loomis sig. Used a dual cab fball to the left and a soldano slo dual cab patch to the right. I quad tracked everything.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/full-blown-santa





hey, I really enjoyed the song and the clean patch by the end , but I think the drums didn't glued very well in the mix, maybe it needed some compression or overall reverb?

really cool leads and pinch harmonics too (how the hell you got em'?)


----------



## fps

I've lost my power supply for the HD500, where do I get another one? I'm in the UK.


----------



## Santuzzo

fps said:


> I've lost my power supply for the HD500, where do I get another one? I'm in the UK.



Line6 DC 3-G - Thomann UK Cyberstore


----------



## fps

Santuzzo said:


> Line6 DC 3-G - Thomann UK Cyberstore



Brilliant, thank you


----------



## surfthealien

kamello said:


> hey, I really enjoyed the song and the clean patch by the end , but I think the drums didn't glued very well in the mix, maybe it needed some compression or overall reverb?
> 
> really cool leads and pinch harmonics too (how the hell you got em'?)




Hey thanks for the feedback the drums blow I know Im just to lazy to program them I record in riffworks and that program uses "instant drummers" Its like a drum machine. As far as the sqealies the best tip I can give is the more vibrato you use the more they will come out I mean shake the hell out of the string.


----------



## surfthealien

Insinfier said:


> I want your patches, surfthealien. Killer tone. I have a Loomis sig in the shop. Staring at my Pod HD. I can't get the guitar back soon enough.



Dude the loomis is the best guitar I have ever owned! I would recommend one to anyone. 

Here are some links to my patches I wish there was a way to upload my setlist to my profile then anyone who wanted it could have it.

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/222164/

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/222163/

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/222162/


----------



## RickyCigs

surfthealien said:


> Dude the loomis is the best guitar I have ever owned! I would recommend one to anyone.
> 
> Here are some links to my patches I wish there was a way to upload my setlist to my profile then anyone who wanted it could have it.
> 
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/222164/
> 
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/222163/
> 
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/222162/




I missed out on the chance to buy a loomis for $250 at a pawn shop. I was pissed lol I love my premium series ibanez though so I can't complain.


----------



## Insinfier

Thank you. Can't wait to try them. Just need my guitar back.


----------



## Kristianx510

Anyone have any tips for a good low gain pop punk patch? something similar to this.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Well, aside from money, there's a huge difference depending on the usage. I'd suggest you go to Line 6 website and compare between the HD500, HD Pro and the HD Bean.

The difference between HD500 and HD Pro is mainly that one is a board and the other is the rack-mounted version. While the HD Pro has more inputs and outputs (well designed for studio purposes in my oppinion) you'd need a controller to be able to use it live. On the other side, HD500 has everything you need to play live. Besides, it's not that the HD500 is poor on the inputs/outputs side. You have everything you need there, and gives you different choices depending on what you wanna do.

On the other hand, if you don't need expression pedals, you want something small and portable, the HD bean is right for you. I've heard good things about it, but since I play in a band and live too, the HD500 is the best in my oppinion.

I guess the HD Pro should be the best, but to use it in different scenarios, you need serious money to buy a controller. HD500 is what has the best of both worlds in my oppinion.


----------



## Purelojik

not to mention that for recording purposes the PRO is the only L6 HD that allows for a dedicated Dry output for reamping. A feature that they just dropped on all other models. but the X3 had a shitton of I/O in the DAW it was awesome. 

they need to bring that back


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

I tried today the FLip Top with a bass repaired for a friend and I liked the tone! I used dual amp configuration. Maybe I will use it for my band's next album...


----------



## Draceius

leechmasterargentina said:


> Well, aside from money, there's a huge difference depending on the usage. I'd suggest you go to Line 6 website and compare between the HD500, HD Pro and the HD Bean.
> 
> The difference between HD500 and HD Pro is mainly that one is a board and the other is the rack-mounted version. While the HD Pro has more inputs and outputs (well designed for studio purposes in my oppinion) you'd need a controller to be able to use it live. On the other side, HD500 has everything you need to play live. Besides, it's not that the HD500 is poor on the inputs/outputs side. You have everything you need there, and gives you different choices depending on what you wanna do.
> 
> On the other hand, if you don't need expression pedals, you want something small and portable, the HD bean is right for you. I've heard good things about it, but since I play in a band and live too, the HD500 is the best in my oppinion.
> 
> I guess the HD Pro should be the best, but to use it in different scenarios, you need serious money to buy a controller. HD500 is what has the best of both worlds in my oppinion.



I won't be gigging anytime soon, and I probably will sit in a studio more than anything else, so Pro it is. 

Thanks


----------



## PodHdBean

no midi or xlr out on the pod bean also the 2nd input is a mic xlr 



leechmasterargentina said:


> Well, aside from money, there's a huge difference depending on the usage. I'd suggest you go to Line 6 website and compare between the HD500, HD Pro and the HD Bean.
> 
> The difference between HD500 and HD Pro is mainly that one is a board and the other is the rack-mounted version. While the HD Pro has more inputs and outputs (well designed for studio purposes in my oppinion) you'd need a controller to be able to use it live. On the other side, HD500 has everything you need to play live. Besides, it's not that the HD500 is poor on the inputs/outputs side. You have everything you need there, and gives you different choices depending on what you wanna do.
> 
> On the other hand, if you don't need expression pedals, you want something small and portable, the HD bean is right for you. I've heard good things about it, but since I play in a band and live too, the HD500 is the best in my oppinion.
> 
> I guess the HD Pro should be the best, but to use it in different scenarios, you need serious money to buy a controller. HD500 is what has the best of both worlds in my oppinion.


----------



## ItsYaBoyTee

Purelojik said:


> not to mention that for recording purposes the PRO is the only L6 HD that allows for a dedicated Dry output for reamping. A feature that they just dropped on all other models. but the X3 had a shitton of I/O in the DAW it was awesome.
> 
> they need to bring that back



Something I've started doing that HD Pro and other HD variants can do for re-amping is to set a patch of their choice to 100% left or right via the amp chain and mixer and have a raw track (no amps, pedals, etc) to the other track. Then you can record via the USB connection and set the DAW to record a stereo track and delete the track that had the patch (used for monitoring mainly) leaving just the raw track to be used for re-amping. I've been doing this in Reaper and using the Guitar Rig Pro 5 plugin to re-amp my dry tracks and have had great results. I'm sure this is possible with all the HDs that can set two channels in the patch and record out with USB; could be wrong.


----------



## Shask

ItsYaBoyTee said:


> Something I've started doing that HD Pro and other HD variants can do for re-amping is to set a patch of their choice to 100% left or right via the amp chain and mixer and have a raw track (no amps, pedals, etc) to the other track. Then you can record via the USB connection and set the DAW to record a stereo track and delete the track that had the patch (used for monitoring mainly) leaving just the raw track to be used for re-amping. I've been doing this in Reaper and using the Guitar Rig Pro 5 plugin to re-amp my dry tracks and have had great results. I'm sure this is possible with all the HDs that can set two channels in the patch and record out with USB; could be wrong.



You can use the effects send to get a dry track also....


----------



## Purelojik

So i tuned to F and did this thingy. 


What do you think of the guitar tone? ive been tweaking the patch too much now i've lost perspective. i like how it sounds. but im wondering if it can benefit from something else.

So I Tuned to F... is this dangerous? by SheHatesMyTie on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## Zei

Got a new thingy out kinda, much better than the last and it's an actual song I'm working! It's a bit weird, but eh. This is also my new tone, which is in need of a little shaping, but it's not bad at all. Got rid of that damn hum, though!

https://soundcloud.com/nicholas-nicoletti/first-metal-song-demo

And I'm having a bit of trouble with clipping (you can hear it a little bit on SC, but when I play it back in Cubase it's ALL OVER THE PLACE). Any tips to get rid of that?


----------



## Paolosev91

Since I've never owned a tube screamer, and line6 added the bass and treble controls to the "screamer" model, what do you think are the neutral settings so that it sounds like the real one? I thought both bass and treble at 50 (drive and output should work as the real one, from 0 to maximum), but with these settings it sounds really trebly!

Merry Xmas


----------



## Mordacain

Paolosev91 said:


> Since I've never owned a tube screamer, and line6 added the bass and treble controls to the "screamer" model, what do you think are the neutral settings so that it sounds like the real one? I thought both bass and treble at 50 (drive and output should work as the real one, from 0 to maximum), but with these settings it sounds really trebly!
> 
> Merry Xmas



As far as I know, the neutral settings for any of the stomp box models that have additional controls are what they are set for by default when you first add them into the signal chain.


----------



## MistaSnowman

leechmasterargentina said:


> I guess the HD Pro should be the best, but to use it in different scenarios, you need serious money to buy a controller. HD500 is what has the best of both worlds in my oppinion.


 
IMO...$199 for a FBV Shortboard is pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Insinfier

Super cheap compared to other foot controllers.


----------



## op1e

Just opened for Straight Line Stitch last night and they were running Pro's with Velocity 300's thru Mesa cabs and it as incredible. Heard stage sound and out at the mains, pretty impressive. Guitarist on the right side of the stage was running the F Ball model, couldn't see what the girl guitarist was running. Now I'm torn between one of these and a Rockmaster pre.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Purelojik said:


> So i tuned to F and did this thingy.
> 
> 
> What do you think of the guitar tone? ive been tweaking the patch too much now i've lost perspective. i like how it sounds. but im wondering if it can benefit from something else.
> 
> So I Tuned to F... is this dangerous? by SheHatesMyTie on SoundCloud - Hear the world



I was positively surprised, but let me make a guess: do you mix on a system with either a subwoofer or just lots of low end? Because the mix sounds great, but it's like it's just had the low end removed, with a little bit remaining. 

If that is the case, then I recommend that you do this little trick: in your studio software, load up a song you think SOUNDS good, from any band, in a track, and solo it. Turn it up, and on the master channel you insert an EQ plugin and tune it until it sounds balanced. Then you record and mix your song with this on. Then afterwards, turn that EQ off. You will now have a recording that is compensated for your speakers.


----------



## Spike Spiegel

Ive been looking at getting a pod hd 500 and was wondering if i could just plug it into a combo amp and have it be plenty loud? I'm lost after searching the internet and reading something about poweramps etc, wand was hoping someone could help me out.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## MF_Kitten

It'll work, but if you can plug it into the "FX return" of the amp you'll get the best results.


----------



## Spike Spiegel

Thanks!

Also I've been looking into getting a new amp and was wondering what kind of combo amps would serve the Pod justice? I assume i want a neutral sounding amp but i don't have any clue what amps sound neutral.


----------



## Insinfier

Rather than a full combo amplifier, you might want to look into getting a powered monitor or something like the Tech 21 Power Engine 60 | Musician's Friend. I'm assuming you're wanting to use the HD as an amplifier and not just an effects processor.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Or you could get a cheap solid state power amp with some juice to it (300 watts will get you into practice and gigging territory, 50-100 watts is good for playing around at home. It's not like with tube amps, where 4 watts will blast your face off btw, so it sounds more than it is. Then you need a cheap 2X12 cab (not filthy cheap though, get something "alright"). BAM! That's all the amplifier power you need right there!


----------



## Spike Spiegel

I'm looking to spend $800 or so, is it possible to get a good cab and poweramp for that price or should I stick with a powered monitor as mentioned above? The main reason I'm getting a new amp is for jamming with my friends and my current amp won't do the trick bc when I set the volume to more than 6 it starts to cut out


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

^Alto TS115A is all you'll need


----------



## leechmasterargentina

garloof said:


> Ive been looking at getting a pod hd 500 and was wondering if i could just plug it into a combo amp and have it be plenty loud? I'm lost after searching the internet and reading something about poweramps etc, wand was hoping someone could help me out.
> 
> Any help is appreciated



HD500 is prepared to work with combo amps, stacks, heads, direct/studio, etc. I'm currently using it through the main input of my amp so I only use pedals emulations of my pod; no amp, cabinet, mike emulations. When I use it directly connected to my computer or monitors, I use an amp emulation. The other day I plugged it to the power amp of my amp to try some preamp emulations, but I didn't like what I heard.


----------



## Spike Spiegel

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> ^Alto TS115A is all you'll need



I could just play through this with a pod giving it all the effects and it will sound good? It looks like a great option especially for the price. Also would the passive version work fine? I'm not sure what inputs/outputs would make it work well with a pod


----------



## Insinfier

Is there a powered cab or powered monitor that can handle a bass guitar? I play guitar and bass, but the problem is that I can't seem to find anything that will be good for both.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

garloof said:


> I could just play through this with a pod giving it all the effects and it will sound good? It looks like a great option especially for the price. Also would the passive version work fine? I'm not sure what inputs/outputs would make it work well with a pod



Well the active version is powered already with 400w constant power. You'd need a power amp for the passive, so you should probably just stick to the active. And yes it's pretty much a giant speaker, you use your pod for all of the sounds and it amplifies the fuck out of it.  
I have one and love it.


----------



## Spike Spiegel

Thank you so much man I'm definitely gonna give that a try!


----------



## Alice AKW

So... got an HD500 for christmas, but guitar center seemed to sell it to my father without the DC adapter >< Anyone else have this problem or any alternatives?


----------



## friez256

Hey, so I don't post much but here's a latest test I did with the POD HD500. Used some custom sample in Battery and Superior Drummer too for some stuff. How can I make it better? A lot of post on each but nothing on master channel. I would like to make it really hard hitting on its own first. 

https://soundcloud.com/brianpharai/december-2012-mix-test


----------



## MobiusR

friez256 said:


> Hey, so I don't post much but here's a latest test I did with the POD HD500. Used some custom sample in Battery and Superior Drummer too for some stuff. How can I make it better? A lot of post on each but nothing on master channel. I would like to make it really hard hitting on its own first.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/brianpharai/december-2012-mix-test



Dude your tone is sick! can you share your patch or share your settings?


----------



## jakemods

im looking at getting a pod hd pro sometime in the future and my friend said with its midi feature that i dont need a power amp? not sure


----------



## MobiusR

jakemods said:


> im looking at getting a pod hd pro sometime in the future and my friend said with its midi feature that i dont need a power amp? not sure



You'll need a power amp if you plan running it into a 4x12/2x12/1x12 Cabinet

If you're just running it into a PA Speaker then you won't need one. The midi feature is mostly for a floorboard.


----------



## jakemods

ah okay thanks!


----------



## nic0us

Recently I got the POD HD Pro and now I'm thinking about getting some MIDI-pedal to control it. I found out many guys would recommend the Line6's own model, FBV Shortboard MKII. Since there are only A, B, C and D controls, does that mean that I can change only 4 patches there?

If the explaining was unclear, let me know!

And by the way, other question right here. Now I'm running my Peavey 6505 as a poweramp for it, but I'm thinking about getting Rocktron Velocity 300 because I would like to have all gear in rack. Also it has got a nice pricetag. I have read many good opinions about Rocktron Velocity 300, but haven't really found an answer about is it enough loud to run while playing with a band (and live)?

You can also recommend me other poweramps too, willingly in the same price range.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

nic0us said:


> Recently I got the POD HD Pro and now I'm thinking about getting some MIDI-pedal to control it. I found out many guys would recommend the Line6's own model, FBV Shortboard MKII. Since there are only A, B, C and D controls, does that mean that I can change only 4 patches there?
> 
> If the explaining was unclear, let me know!
> 
> And by the way, other question right here. Now I'm running my Peavey 6505 as a poweramp for it, but I'm thinking about getting Rocktron Velocity 300 because I would like to have all gear in rack. Also it has got a nice pricetag. I have read many good opinions about Rocktron Velocity 300, but haven't really found an answer about is it enough loud to run while playing with a band (and live)?
> 
> You can also recommend me other poweramps too, willingly in the same price range.



I have FBV Shortboard MKII! It works great! Yes you can change 4 presets per bank, but you can navigate through baks with the two buttons on the left (up/down). The FBV needs no calibration: just plug and play. I also like the integrated tuner, very useful on stage! The chassis is all metal and the exp pedal is great. The toe switch is the part I like more. It's sooo comfortable for quick-switching of pedals. For example: I have two noise gates (one for normal playing and one tighter) and I don't like to dance with my foot to find the right I/A switch, I just press the pedal and the pedals switch on/off. BUY IT.


----------



## nic0us

Ah, I just found the thread by you where you were asking about the FBV and Behringer FCB1010. Those two are by the way my options too haha.

Yeah, I think I'll go with FBV as well, thanks again.


----------



## Shask

If I had a POD HD PRO I dont think I would even consider anything other than the Line 6 floorboards. They are made to go with it and not too expensive.

You could also get a HD500 to use as a floorboard  I use mine as a controller to my Axe-FX. I also have a Rocktron Midimate, which is a good floorboard as well...


----------



## Chuck

Hey guys, I'm looking to get a Pod HD Pro, but I was wondering if maybe the HD500 is a better idea since it has a floorboard and is like $200 cheaper? I really like the idea of having the HD Pro up in a rack on my desk, but then I'd have to buy a floorboard (FBV Shortboard MKII) which is another $200 or so I believe. I'd be pairing either the HD Pro or HD500 with an Alto TS115A, so I'm just wondering which is the better idea. I really like the idea of the HD Pro more, but the HD500 is much cheaper and seems more practical.


----------



## osmosis2259

friez256 said:


> Hey, so I don't post much but here's a latest test I did with the POD HD500. Used some custom sample in Battery and Superior Drummer too for some stuff. How can I make it better? A lot of post on each but nothing on master channel. I would like to make it really hard hitting on its own first.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/brianpharai/december-2012-mix-test



nice tone man


----------



## osmosis2259

Here is a little something 

Guitar- Schecter SGR c-7
Line 6 POD HD Desktop for the guitars/bass
Mixed in Reaper
Guitars in Drop A tuning
Drums programmed in ezDrummer (Metal Machine)


----------



## Chuck

that was sweet man!

but btw its a Schecter C-7, not SGR, thats not what they are called


----------



## wakjob

I'm not reading 170 pages.

What's the justification for the price of the PRO over the 500 or desktop? They do the same thing right?

I see a couple of desktop HD's with short board control's for about $400. Same for the 500's, about $400 used. What's the advantage of getting the PRO?


----------



## RGA8

Hello guys, 

I'm about to pull the trigger and snag myself a Line 6 Pod HD Pro. After going back and forth between that and an Axe FX Ultra I decide to go with the Pod for a few reasons. One being the fact I already have a Line 6 floorboard that's compatible and Chimp Spanner's tones gave me high hopes as far as sound quality goes. The $699 price tag seems to good to be true, any thoughts from you Pod HD users? Do you guys like the new Pod HDs? Is there any thing you wished was better? 

Thanks in advance for your feedback!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

I've got it. I love it. But it, now.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

wakjob said:


> I'm not reading 170 pages.
> 
> What's the justification for the price of the PRO over the 500 or desktop? They do the same thing right?
> 
> I see a couple of desktop HD's with short board control's for about $400. Same for the 500's, about $400 used. What's the advantage of getting the PRO?



Pro has more I/O options.


----------



## dickandsmithh

Its pretty good man. I use it live and in studio. There is so much you can do with it if you tweak it correctly. Lots of diff tones just besides your metal and "djent" stuff. Live I run it thru a Mackie HD 1221 acting as a backline. Thought about an cab/poweramp setup but its a bunch of stuff to get. Eventually I'll just use in ears. Less crap to bring to gigs. And the tones are pretty good. Got a guy who uses Line 6 effects with tube amp and such and mine sounds a lot better cause I don't have to worry about mic placement and such. Get it!!!


----------



## kamello

osmosis2259 said:


> Here is a little something
> 
> Guitar- Schecter SGR c-7
> Line 6 POD HD Desktop for the guitars/bass
> Mixed in Reaper
> Guitars in Drop A tuning
> Drums programmed in ezDrummer (Metal Machine)





sounds really big! 
how do you recorded the bass?


----------



## Insinfier

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> Pro has more I/O options.



It also looks badass sitting on your desk. That's important, ya know. Has to look badass!


----------



## Insinfier

It slays. Could use more DSP, but that's a very minor annoyance. I expect it from the "Pro" version, but like I said, it's fine.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Insinfier said:


> It also looks badass sitting on your desk. That's important, ya know. Has to look badass!



You're right, dude!


----------



## Kristianx510

Get one.


----------



## Chuck

Yeah I'm with the OP and just about to get one


----------



## shanike

I have an Axe-fx II which I use live and at home, and have to carry it to the rehearsal place everytime. 
I'm seriously tempted to get this baby and keep it at the rehearsal place permanently.


----------



## Insinfier

shanike said:


> I have an Axe-fx II which I use live and at home, and have to carry it to the rehearsal place everytime.
> I'm seriously tempted to get this baby and keep it at the rehearsal place permanently.



Do it.


----------



## JStraitiff

I have an HD500 which is essentially the same brains and i love it. Dont let yourself get discouraged when you first get it. There are a LOT of options to tweak and unless you're really good at dialing in tones you will probably have a difficult time getting what you want out of it at first. HOWEVER it has waaay more than enough potential to get any tone you want once you figure out how to use it.

Get it. Thats about all i have to say


----------



## osmosis2259

Misery Theory said:


> that was sweet man!
> 
> but btw its a Schecter C-7, not SGR, thats not what they are called



Thanks man!

Really? Here is what I have and I think it's def an SGR. It says SGR on the guitar that I have as well lol

Schecter Guitar Research SGR C-7 7 String Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter


----------



## Chuck

Oh! I have been proven wrong then lol. I was completely unaware of that model. Forgot I ever said anything then lol


----------



## osmosis2259

kamello said:


> sounds really big!
> how do you recorded the bass?



Thanks!

I used the POD HD Bean for the bass as well. I just used the same guitar patch for the bass but turned the gain down a little


----------



## Chuck

osmosis2259 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I used the POD HD Bean for the bass as well. I just used the same guitar patch for the bass but turned the gain down a little



Interesting


----------



## osmosis2259

Misery Theory said:


> Oh! I have been proven wrong then lol. I was completely unaware of that model. Forgot I ever said anything then lol



Hah it's all good. Yeah it's a very affordable 7 string that gets the job done.


----------



## osmosis2259

Misery Theory said:


> Interesting



Yeah I have a hard time getting that gritty bass tone that you would hear in Meshuggah, Periphery, etc so I just used the guitar patch lol

Other than that I don't even really use any specific patch when I record the bass. I just plug in and go


----------



## Usernames sucks

Hi guys, i have a pod hd500, and when i practice i go straight into my roland micrucube and use the "treadplate" (mesa boogie rectifier) for all of my distortion presets. Im satisfied whith how it sounds. The problem is that, when i unplugg the roland cube, plug my pod hd500 into my pc with usb, switch on studio/direct mode, and load a mesa rectifier, no matter how i set the settings, it just soundss super metallic, even more metalic than the "djent" sound. Im in standard tuning, and heres an example of wat music i record: http://m.soundcloud.com/kjartan-thorkildsen/carpal-tunnel-syndrome
Can anyone help me? I usally like that periphery guitar sound, and my usual tone is very midrange based, with mids almost on full (i do NOT want a scooped sound). The problem is just that it gets exremely metallic, something that its not when plugged into the roland cube (my pickups are dimarzio crunch lab/liquifire)


----------



## wakjob

Do you have a cab sim activated in your signal chain?


----------



## Floppystrings

You have to make the track public so people can listen.

It sounds like you might have a setting wrong, perhaps the cab sim is turned off? edit: ninja'd


----------



## Usernames sucks

I do have a cab sim. Its not an high fizzy sound, its more like a extreme midrange metallic sound.


----------



## Usernames sucks

Going direct with pid hd500 without sounding too metallic?
Hi guys, i have a pod hd500, and when i practice i go straight into my roland micrucube and use the "treadplate" (mesa boogie rectifier) for all of my distortion presets. Im satisfied whith how it sounds. The problem is that, when i unplugg the roland cube, plug my pod hd500 into my pc with usb, switch on studio/direct mode, and load a mesa rectifier, no matter how i set the settings, it just soundss super metallic, even more metalic than the "djent" sound. Im in standard tuning, and heres an example of wat music i record: http://m.soundcloud.com/kjartan-thorkildsen/carpal-tunnel-syndrome
Can anyone help me? I usally like that periphery guitar sound, and my usual tone is very midrange based, with mids almost on full (i do NOT want a scooped sound). The problem is just that it gets exremely metallic, something that its not when plugged into the roland cube (my pickups are dimarzio crunch lab/liquifire)


----------



## Insinfier

Maybe it's just me, but I can't go to your soundcloud link. Link is broken on my computer due to the link being shortened.


----------



## Chuck

Not working for me either


----------



## Usernames sucks

Fixed


----------



## wakjob

Which Roland Cube? Are you running it into the FX loop return? AND using a cab sim?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

wakjob said:


> Which Roland Cube? Are you running it into the FX loop return? AND using a cab sim?



He's going direct into the PC, not into the Roland.


----------



## wakjob

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He's going direct into the PC, not into the Roland.



Got that. I was wondering if the OP is double post EQing. Cab sim + real speaker.


----------



## wakjob

@Sucky Username

If you are using an interface to your PC, try NOT using the USB. Use the 1/4 inch outputs instead.

Report back.

Oh, and the big question: What monitors do you have with your computer/DAW.


----------



## Usernames sucks

I have used the xlr out for the most part, but i have the same problem with usb and 1/4". My monitors are krk rockit 5.


----------



## Chuck

Hey guys, I'm looking to get a Pod HD Pro, but I was wondering if maybe the HD500 is a better idea since it has a floorboard and is like $200 cheaper? I really like the idea of having the HD Pro up in a rack on my desk, but then I'd have to buy a floorboard (FBV Shortboard MKII) which is another $200 or so I believe. I'd be pairing either the HD Pro or HD500 with an Alto TS115A, so I'm just wondering which is the better idea. I really like the idea of the HD Pro more, but the HD500 is much cheaper and seems more practical.

posted that again since no one saw last one


----------



## Insinfier

Get the one that is more convenient for you. Sounds like you're leaning towards the HD500.


----------



## Chuck

It would be, probably since I'm a bit constrained on budget. But I really would prefer the Pro


----------



## Alice AKW

Test of a djent patch I tweaked today: https://d.facdn.net/art/lpnewolf719/music/1356574050.lpnewolf719_mtd.mp3


----------



## Captastic

Im getting a 403 forbidden...



Kane_Wolf said:


> Test of a djent patch I tweaked today: https://d.facdn.net/art/lpnewolf719/music/1356574050.lpnewolf719_mtd.mp3


----------



## Alice AKW

Fixed: https://www.dropbox.com/s/2fwpd44zwbk4fua/MTD.mp3


----------



## kamello

Hey guys, I made a recording today trying to get a Gojirish sound, still need some serious adjustements (specially the drums) 

amps used where the dual Rec and the Uber straight in with nothing in between and set to a stupidly high amount of Gain (at least for me, I set it in 50%) I used Redwirez Impulses though :/ (Mesa and 5150 Cabs)


https://soundcloud.com/kamello-chm/backbone

tell me what you guys think  (I still think it needs some more 'Grit', and I don't know how to get it)


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I had a bit of an interesting idea for using a Pod HD PRO, and was wondering if any of you could weigh in and tell me if it was even possible or not.

I'm aiming to have a regular tube amp (EVH 5150 III) for the core of my tone, with the Pod doing everything else, from boosts and wahs to modulation and delays. I know just running the Pod in the effects loop of the amp wouldn't work, as that means anything that goes in front of the amp wouldn't sound right, and vice-versa. So, I had this idea on how to wire it all up so that it handled all the effects, and functioned sorta like a self-contained pedalboard.

Guitar-> Pod HD PRO main input (Amp, cab, and mic sims off)-> POD FX loop Send to 5150 input-> 5150 FX loop Send to Pod FX loop Return-> Pod main out to EVH FX loop Return-> EVH main out to cab.

Opinions? Comments? Questions? Do you think it'd work? Am I just being an idiot?

Cheers!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Congrats, you discovered the 4-cable method.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Well, I was unaware of it before, but then I guess this is a thing. Good!

EDIT: And now I'm wondering which Midi controller would be best, as both the 5150 III and Pod HD Pro are midi controllable, and I figure controlling both of them at the same time would be easier than tapdancing between the Amp footswitch and Pod Footswitch


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Can't the POD send MIDI messages out to control the amp?

EDIT: Nevermind, it doesn't seem to. Maybe get a UnO or Euro-modded Behringer FCB1010, Rocktron MIDI Mate, or Rocktron MIDI Raider.


----------



## HolidayKiller

Works for me


----------



## MistaSnowman

Misery Theory said:


> It would be, probably since I'm a bit constrained on budget. But I really would prefer the Pro


 
If possible, get the HD Pro through this site's 8 payment plan....

Line 6 POD HD Pro Rackmount Effects Processor at AMS


----------



## ilovefinnish

Hi guys. I just got myself a POD HD Pro  . Currently I only have a 2x12 Vader cab which first I was going to sell it to buy me an Alto TS112A but since I don't play live I think it'll be overkill and way much loud for my bedroom. Now I am thinking of selling it and get me a pair of some KRK Rokit 6 Powered Studio Monitors, my main goal is to record and being able to play through them without the need of turning my pc sometimes. 
My questions are: Is it possible to use them without a pc like with an Alto ts112a?
If it is possible, is there an issue if I connect a 1/4 inch cable from the HD pro unbalanced outputs to the KRK balanced TRS input? Instead of using XLR cables.
For stereo sound, do I just have to connect the left output to one KRK monitor and the right output to the other one? And how to connect to a single monitor and get Mono sound?

thanks, I'm new to pod's world and studio monitors.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Pod HD Pro has MIDI Out/Thru so if you connect the Pod to a MIDI controller (for ex. FCB1010), you could control also 5150 connecting it to the Out/Thru on the Pod. But I'm not 100% sure...


----------



## MobiusR

If you need a power amp for the cheap 

ALTO STUFF 

GET THIS ITS ONLY TODAY YOU CAN GET IT THIS CHEAP

Stupid Deal of the Day | SDOTD | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## Usernames sucks

Here is a sound demo http://db.tt/GHKt6pQJ (note that i have turned the mids, precence and treble very much down, and i always get a metallic sound no mater what my eq is...)


----------



## Usernames sucks

Usernames sucks said:


> Going direct with pid hd500 without sounding too metallic?
> Hi guys, i have a pod hd500, and when i practice i go straight into my roland micrucube and use the "treadplate" (mesa boogie rectifier) for all of my distortion presets. Im satisfied whith how it sounds. The problem is that, when i unplugg the roland cube, plug my pod hd500 into my pc with usb, switch on studio/direct mode, and load a mesa rectifier, no matter how i set the settings, it just soundss super metallic, even more metalic than the "djent" sound. Im in standard tuning, and heres an example of wat music i record: SoundCloud Mobile
> Can anyone help me? I usally like that periphery guitar sound, and my usual tone is very midrange based, with mids almost on full (i do NOT want a scooped sound). The problem is just that it gets exremely metallic, something that its not when plugged into the roland cube (my pickups are dimarzio crunch lab/liquifire)


Here is a sound clip: http://db.tt/GHKt6pQJ


----------



## Thyrif

If you want to use the wah from the pod hd, youll need a midi board with expression pedal or one with an input for a separate expression pedal. Uno modded fcb's are great! Connect the board to the midi in on the pod, then the midi thru of the pod to the midi in on the amp. You're all set!


----------



## wakjob

Usernames sucks said:


> Here is a sound demo http://db.tt/GHKt6pQJ (note that i have turned the mids, precence and treble very much down, and i always get a metallic sound no mater what my eq is...)



I'm sorry, but I'm not hearing any 'metallic' sound here.

Sounds quite nice actually.

Maybe post a clip using the Microcube setup with a mic for a comparison.


----------



## Usernames sucks

wakjob said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm not hearing any 'metallic' sound here.
> 
> Sounds quite nice actually.
> 
> Maybe post a clip using the Microcube setup with a mic for a comparison.


Here is a song i recorded with the microcube. https://soundcloud.com/kjartan-thorkildsen/euphoric


----------



## RGA8

Good stuff guys, I'll pick one up A.S.A.P.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

I've owned a POD HD500 for 3 or 4 months and I'm still learning new things on how to improve the sound. Many people say that AXE FXs are better; maybe they have more amp/effect choices but as I like to say...if somebody has 20 amps available plus tons of effects and that person can't make decent music...maybe the problem is not the POD heheh...

I remember I had the chance to buy an X3 2 or 3 years ago, but I new the HD series were available, with significantly less amps. But I rather more quality than a million amp choices...In the end you'll use 3 or 4 at the most to get the sound you want.

Go for it!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Try to work with Cabs/microphones to get the sound you want, that is the key. Some people suggests using post EQ but if you're recording, you need a strong base sound because EQ is going to be done in the mixing stage. I compare these destructive processes as if you recorded with a reverb/delay you want to change or remove in the mix stage...you just can't. So get a good base sound, you'll work out the highs and lows in the mix stage.

This is a good guide on how to develop a good sound of the POD:
MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Contents

I bet you take one or two ideas from there. But do work with your cabs and microphones as you'd do in real life.


----------



## RGA8

"if somebody has 20 amps available plus tons of effects and that person can't make decent music...maybe the problem is not the POD heheh..."

Spot on!


----------



## Shask

Yup, that is 4CM 

If you get a HD PRO, just buy the Line 6 controller that goes with it. It is fairly cheap and configures/connects easily.


----------



## Shask

leechmasterargentina said:


> I've owned a POD HD500 for 3 or 4 months and I'm still learning new things on how to improve the sound. Many people say that AXE FXs are better; maybe they have more amp/effect choices but as I like to say...if somebody has 20 amps available plus tons of effects and that person can't make decent music...maybe the problem is not the POD heheh...
> 
> I remember I had the chance to buy an X3 2 or 3 years ago, but I new the HD series were available, with significantly less amps. But I rather more quality than a million amp choices...In the end you'll use 3 or 4 at the most to get the sound you want.
> 
> Go for it!


I am one of those people  It is not because the Axe-FX has more though, it is the general sound quality.

That being said, I have had my HD500 for about 2 years, and I still think it is a very good unit. It does not have the clarity of the Axe-FX, but there are MANY great tones hiding inside it...


----------



## Alice AKW

Totally random but does anyone have something similar to a Digimortal-era Dino tone?


----------



## RickyCigs

Back from the ban!! Woo! And on my birthday too lol 

I see that I've only missed the usual questions that get asked on every page...


----------



## Daxten

thdlkdslklsdgklsdgh dripping awesomeness.. this witchcraft is so nice.. been playing mine for some hours now, will upload some clips soon


----------



## Chuck

RickyCigs said:


> Back from the ban!! Woo! And on my birthday too lol
> 
> I see that I've only missed the usual questions that get asked on every page...



Ricky, maybe you can help me with my post at the top of the last page


----------



## RickyCigs

​


Misery Theory said:


> Ricky, maybe you can help me with my post at the top of the last page



I'll have a quick listen. I'm at the airport on my way to Mexico though, so no promises! Lol

EDIT: now that I look it isn't a sound clip...

My advice would be as long as you aren't looking for a dedicated dry out, to get the hd500. The idea of a rack mount is nice, but if you need the floorboard anyway, you might as well have it all in one package. 

Your not missing out on any processing power. If you were going 100% rack mount with a power amp, and no floorboard, it would be the other way around. 

I would say save yourself the $200 like I did.


----------



## Blasphemer

Do you guys like go set your tone with headphones or monitors? My tone sounds pretty drastically different through the two. Granted, my headphones aren't the best, but the difference is enormous.


----------



## RickyCigs

Blasphemer said:


> Do you guys like go set your tone with headphones or monitors? My tone sounds pretty drastically different through the two. Granted, my headphones aren't the best, but the difference is enormous.



It depends on what they both are. If they're cheap non-studio headphones, then they more than likely have a lot of tone coloration.


----------



## Veldar

Are there any rumors about line 6 at NAMM in 2013 like a Pod HD Pro XT?


----------



## Blasphemer

RickyCigs said:


> It depends on what they both are. If they're cheap non-studio headphones, then they more than likely have a lot of tone coloration.



Theyre Audio Technica ATH-M20s. Theyre my travelling headphones, and all I have with me, at the moment.


----------



## RickyCigs

Blasphemer said:


> Theyre Audio Technica ATH-M20s. Theyre my travelling headphones, and all I have with me, at the moment.




I noticed on a Keith merrow video that he said those were junk compared to the m50's. No personal experience though


----------



## Insinfier

Misery Theory said:


> It would be, probably since I'm a bit constrained on budget. But I really would prefer the Pro



You can get the HD500 from UG for $435.99 right now.

Ultimate Guitar Store - LINE 6 HD 500

Link may not work if you're not a member.


----------



## Floppystrings

Nice skills! 

It may be that the HD500 just isn't for you, it seems that some people have a rough time dialing in some tones they like. 

If you are playing through studio monitors you will hear much more clarity, high ends, and mids compared to a regular guitar cab, the sound can be very flat. Keep in mind, studio monitors are designed to make the bad sounds stand out, so they can sound pretty harsh at times.


----------



## Chuck

RickyCigs said:


> ​
> I'll have a quick listen. I'm at the airport on my way to Mexico though, so no promises! Lol
> 
> EDIT: now that I look it isn't a sound clip...
> 
> My advice would be as long as you aren't looking for a dedicated dry out, to get the hd500. The idea of a rack mount is nice, but if you need the floorboard anyway, you might as well have it all in one package.
> 
> Your not missing out on any processing power. If you were going 100% rack mount with a power amp, and no floorboard, it would be the other way around.
> 
> I would say save yourself the $200 like I did.



All right cool, hey thanks man, I appreciate it

But hey quick question, open to anyone:

What would a dedicated dry output do anyway? That's something used in the recording process, si?


----------



## HoKrll

This is something I wrote/recorded in about 4 hours today. Copy/pasted a bunch just to get the template for when I can spend more time on it.
But the patch is the Metal setting that comes stock with the Pod HD. Bass using the rock wet bass patch, or something like that. Doesn't sound too bad for stock settings.

https://soundcloud.com/robert-coddington/daryl


----------



## Chuck

HoKrll said:


> This is something I wrote/recorded in about 4 hours today. Copy/pasted a bunch just to get the template for when I can spend more time on it.
> But the patch is the Metal setting that comes stock with the Pod HD. Bass using the rock wet bass patch, or something like that. Doesn't sound too bad for stock settings.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/robert-coddington/daryl



Yeah dude that sounds killer, nice work, nice riffage


----------



## Cerebrum358

Just got my POD HD Pro this week. I was incredibly skeptical at first since all the presets sound like a wet fart through a plastic bag. After some tweaking, I got some badass tones out of it. Does anyone have any suggestions on where to set eq's, FX, etc. in the effects loop? Before or after the amp models, between the amps and mixer? Any ideas are greatly appreciated. Looking for some high gain/djent and clean tones.


----------



## kamello

hey guyz coudl you hepl me with da Dyentz? 

naah, Im kidding, but could anyone help me with this....kind of reaaaally saturated clean ?


is at 2:40


----------



## HoKrll

im having a hell of a time getting a large clean sound. It always sound flat and thin. Putting the POD in front of my peavey XXX sounded amazing on clean though. The tubes gave it such a ballsy presence.


----------



## silentrage

Hey y'all, my bean is clipping! 
I just have a emg 808 equipped guitar plugged into the input, and a 1/4 to 1/8 adapter with a set of passive headphones plugged into the headphone port.

Any patch I try, even one that has nothing in it, if I hit the strings with some intensity, i'll get a lot of digital clipping. I tried every combination of input and output settings I can find, and tried dialing various volume knobs on the amp, mixer and the master volume knob on the face, and nothing helps. 

I tried to record to see if it's just the headphone output clipping, but it shows up in the recording too. 

Any ideas?


----------



## spadz93

try a different firmware?


----------



## silentrage

Tried 2.1 and 2.02, no difference.
I'll try some older versions tomorrow, I'm hoping I don't have to go back to some much older one with a lot less features and worse modeling quality just so I can get rid of the clipping...


----------



## spadz93

try to figure out when the problem arose, and then figure out if you changed anything around that time period


----------



## silentrage

I only had it for a few weeks and this is the first time I really sat down in a quiet place to tweak it, maybe it was there all along? I can't say for sure...


----------



## MobiusR

https://soundcloud.com/mobiusr/jupiter-1-1-001

New guitar tone and drum mixing!

Dual cab made my 8 string sound extra fat


----------



## Santuzzo

MobiusR said:


> https://soundcloud.com/mobiusr/jupiter-1-1-001
> 
> New guitar tone and drum mixing!
> 
> Dual cab made my 8 string sound extra fat



Sounds awesome!!!

How do you get it this tight?
Did you use the hard gate in the POD?


----------



## MobiusR

Santuzzo said:


> Sounds awesome!!!
> 
> How do you get it this tight?
> Did you use the hard gate in the POD?



Thanks! 

Used 2 Noise Gates (not hard) 50 thresh and 0 decay

1 placed first in the chain and 1 placed after the mixer last in the chain

Tube Comp and Parametric EQ and line 6 drive

lastly

FBall with V30 and Hiway Dual Cab


----------



## Santuzzo

MobiusR said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Used 2 Noise Gates (not hard) 50 thresh and 0 decay
> 
> 1 placed first in the chain and 1 placed after the mixer last in the chain
> 
> Tube Comp and Parametric EQ and line 6 drive
> 
> lastly
> 
> FBall with V30 and Hiway Dual Cab



Thanks!


----------



## wakjob

HoKrll said:


> im having a hell of a time getting a large clean sound. It always sound flat and thin. Putting the POD in front of my peavey XXX sounded amazing on clean though. The tubes gave it such a ballsy presence.



This is where most modeler's still lack. They haven't captured that 2nd harmonic yet. The guitar's signal is still gain dependent with modelers.

They are getting better though! I'm getting more and more impressed with the clips I've been hearing of the HD.


----------



## wakjob

I have a question for HD users about note cancellation:

With a healthy amount of gain, if you hit the low E string then immediately hit the B or high E string, do they kinda cancel each other out?

It's the thing I don't like the most about the x3. Its not that bad, but enough to bother me.


----------



## Shask

silentrage said:


> Hey y'all, my bean is clipping!
> I just have a emg 808 equipped guitar plugged into the input, and a 1/4 to 1/8 adapter with a set of passive headphones plugged into the headphone port.
> 
> Any patch I try, even one that has nothing in it, if I hit the strings with some intensity, i'll get a lot of digital clipping. I tried every combination of input and output settings I can find, and tried dialing various volume knobs on the amp, mixer and the master volume knob on the face, and nothing helps.
> 
> I tried to record to see if it's just the headphone output clipping, but it shows up in the recording too.
> 
> Any ideas?



First check your input settings. I am not sure what settings the bean has, but the HD500 has several settings. Set input 2 to Variax. If you dont have Variax try a few settings because the default is same which doubles the input volume and clips things easily.

Second ditch the headphones. It could be the headphones clipping because the POD HD is very picky about headphones. It wants a certain impedance, and is known to act weird outside of that range. Besides, guitar through headphones suck, IMO. It always sounds horrible regardless of what unit you use.

Third I would start with a blank "new tone" patch. Slowly add things one at a time and see where the clipping starts.

Fourth on the mixer pan path A to center and path B to mute. The mixer does some weird things to the signal and it is best to avoid its weirdness. Only use both paths if you are using 2 amps.

I personally would never use an old firmware on any unit.... they update them for a reason....


----------



## PodHdBean

it still does this but u can fix it with pre eq.


wakjob said:


> I have a question for HD users about note cancellation:
> 
> With a healthy amount of gain, if you hit the low E string then immediately hit the B or high E string, do they kinda cancel each other out?
> 
> It's the thing I don't like the most about the x3. Its not that bad, but enough to bother me.


----------



## silentrage

spadz93 said:


> try to figure out when the problem arose, and then figure out if you changed anything around that time period



Could it be because I took it from the studio to the house and my house has bad wiring or something? I don't remember having that issue at the studio.


----------



## silentrage

I read the meambooboo guide and tried everything it mentioned in regards to input output and gain staging, and I looked up many other threads on the line6 supports forum with similar issues to mine. 

The only progress I've made so far is when I turn down the treble knob on the amp, or the tone knob on my guitar, I can reduce the amount of clipping, in fact with the treble knob all the way off the clipping is gone, but in both cases the tone is unusable.

I also tried various ways of reducing the input level, such as turning down gain, master, input impedance, input sources, guitar volume and tone, bias levels, channel volume, you name it, all of these will have very little effect on the amount of clipping.

I can get the input level to be so low that even with the physical master volume knob cranked I can barely hear the sound, it would still be clippd to hell.

Please help,

Edit:
I tried setting the pod to tuner mode and my guitar volume to barely audible, still clippin...

But I did notice that it clips way easier on the lower bass strings and not as much on the treble strings. 

At this point I'm almost 100% sure I'm not clipping the pod, I think it may be the EMGs preamp clipping.

Does anyone know if a 18v mod may alleviate this or if there is something else I can do? I have both pickups already fairly far from the strings.


----------



## Alice AKW

Test of a rock-metal tone over some A7X https://dl.dropbox.com/s/ud9bpdscnnslavp/Lost WIP.mp3?dl=1


----------



## Usernames sucks

Usernames sucks said:


> Going direct with pid hd500 without sounding too metallic?
> Hi guys, i have a pod hd500, and when i practice i go straight into my roland micrucube and use the "treadplate" (mesa boogie rectifier) for all of my distortion presets. Im satisfied whith how it sounds. The problem is that, when i unplugg the roland cube, plug my pod hd500 into my pc with usb, switch on studio/direct mode, and load a mesa rectifier, no matter how i set the settings, it just soundss super metallic, even more metalic than the "djent" sound. Im in standard tuning, and heres an example of wat music i record: SoundCloud Mobile
> Can anyone help me? I usally like that periphery guitar sound, and my usual tone is very midrange based, with mids almost on full (i do NOT want a scooped sound). The problem is just that it gets exremely metallic, something that its not when plugged into the roland cube (my pickups are dimarzio crunch lab/liquifire)


Here is a better soundclip: https://www.dropbox.com/s/7t50y8m0gyfoxyb/Riff ide metalic tone.mp3
Pod hd500 starts at 0:30, before that, its the roland cube. I know my playing is super sloppy, but i had just waken up.


----------



## Shask

silentrage said:


> At this point I'm almost 100% sure I'm not clipping the pod, I think it may be the EMGs preamp clipping.
> 
> Does anyone know if a 18v mod may alleviate this or if there is something else I can do? I have both pickups already fairly far from the strings.


Try a different guitar and see what happens....


----------



## Chuck

MobiusR said:


> https://soundcloud.com/mobiusr/jupiter-1-1-001
> 
> New guitar tone and drum mixing!
> 
> Dual cab made my 8 string sound extra fat



What guitar did you use for this? And what pickups are in it?


----------



## MobiusR

Misery Theory said:


> What guitar did you use for this? And what pickups are in it?



Ibanez RG8 stock!


----------



## Atomic_gerbil

Just got my HD500 a couple of days ago - playing through a ARZ307 with a SH-7B in the bridge - I really, really like it. It takes a while to really dial in a tone, but it's amazing how far you can stretch the DSP limitations, on one of my favorite tones, I have well over $10,000 worth of gear, from a treadplate with about 2 parametric EQ's, tube screamers, and noise gates.. and it sounds so good. Might contemplate selling the 5150.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

Figured I'd throw this up for you guys. Guitars are HD pro with redwirez IRs. 

Fire With Fire


----------



## Chuck

MobiusR said:


> Ibanez RG8 stock!



Wow sounds good


----------



## Alice AKW

Schecter Omen 8, HD500 and Beatcraft

Slappa da djent, mon! https://dl.dropbox.com/s/e6945uc7kbyob99/slappadageetar.mp3?dl=1


----------



## Alex6534

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Figured I'd throw this up for you guys. Guitars are HD pro with redwirez IRs.
> 
> Fire With Fire



If that doesn't convince Line 6 to include importing external IR's, nothing will


----------



## surfthealien

Here are a couple of more. I made some new patches for these. 

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/waves

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/short-quests-can-be-epic-to


----------



## jeleopard

Getting my POD HD500 tomorrow. So excited


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Figured I'd throw this up for you guys. Guitars are HD pro with redwirez IRs.
> 
> Fire With Fire



That's sick!!


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

Alex6534 said:


> If that doesn't convince Line 6 to include importing external IR's, nothing will





LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> That's sick!!



If you gents like the tunes, then please take a minute of your time to share it with your friends. I would really appreciate any exposure that I can get, and any "sales" (read: donations) go straight into recording the next tune which is due beginning of march.


----------



## eastguitar

Hi friends!

This is my Racecar tone test.

Greetings!

https://soundcloud.com/estebansoto/racecar-test-1


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

^ sounds great! Can you share the patches?


----------



## silentrage

Shask said:


> First check your input settings. I am not sure what settings the bean has, but the HD500 has several settings. Set input 2 to Variax. If you dont have Variax try a few settings because the default is same which doubles the input volume and clips things easily.
> 
> Second ditch the headphones. It could be the headphones clipping because the POD HD is very picky about headphones. It wants a certain impedance, and is known to act weird outside of that range. Besides, guitar through headphones suck, IMO. It always sounds horrible regardless of what unit you use.
> 
> Third I would start with a blank "new tone" patch. Slowly add things one at a time and see where the clipping starts.
> 
> Fourth on the mixer pan path A to center and path B to mute. The mixer does some weird things to the signal and it is best to avoid its weirdness. Only use both paths if you are using 2 amps.
> 
> I personally would never use an old firmware on any unit.... they update them for a reason....



I tried all those, but in a solution totally out of the left field, it turned out to be a dying battery... 
I replaced the battery, and did the 18v mod while I was at it, now it's all good.


----------



## T-e-r-r-y

Hey chaps, I haven't got the most recent firmware update, is the Soldano model good?


----------



## facepalm66

Can someone give me a honest answer: this or the 11r? the price range isnt as big, and I don't really care about several more effects, i'm into the sound of a hi - gain amp. Both guitar and bass. Thanks!
I've been surfing the net, and found both units sounding decent, and really can't find any 'turning point' reviews.. Please, help me out.


----------



## xCaptainx

HD500 SLO amp > 11R

Haven't heard any decent hi gain offerings from the 11R


----------



## PodHdBean

post the clean patch please 


eastguitar said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> This is my Racecar tone test.
> 
> Greetings!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/estebansoto/racecar-test-1


----------



## Choop

xCaptainx said:


> HD500 SLO amp > 11R
> 
> Haven't heard any decent hi gain offerings from the 11R



I have on youtube. IMO the SLO could be great but it's WAYYY compressed.


----------



## Mordacain

Choop said:


> I have on youtube. IMO the SLO could be great but it's WAYYY compressed.



Try running just the preamp model into some cabinet impulses. I run pretty much all pre-models since I use it with a DT25, but the compression seems to come from the power amp simulation for that model.


----------



## Choop

Mordacain said:


> Try running just the preamp model into some cabinet impulses. I run pretty much all pre-models since I use it with a DT25, but the compression seems to come from the power amp simulation for that model.



Ah I see, I'll give that a go!

Either way, I still think it's weird that people say the 11r can't do high gain? There are lots of examples on youtube, it's just less prevalent likely because of the whole protools proprietary issue. 'Course we all know the HD's can do high gain just fine.


----------



## eastguitar

PodHdBean said:


> post the clean patch please



the clean sound is Guitar Rig 4!!!


----------



## Blasphemer

More or less a PSA:

Meambobo's Vai Patch (with a little tweaking) is pretty much an awesome all-around sound if you like mid-voiced high gain amps (think Scale the Summit, but a hair warmer)


----------



## Insinfier

My Alto TS115A is almost here! Anything I should know so I don't break it? I'm not sure if I should have the switch on the back of the HD Pro XLR outputs to mic level or line level. Same for the TS115A. It has a line volume and mic volume. I'm so clueless.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Line level is fine  I turn up the volume all the way on the back of my Alto and I use the POD's Master knob to adjust volume.


----------



## silentrage

Anyone got tips on how to dial in a piano-like / crystal clean on the pod hd?


----------



## Insinfier

silentrage said:


> Anyone got tips on how to dial in a piano-like / crystal clean on the pod hd?



Go into the settings and set Input 1 to Guitar and Input 2 to Variax or something else entirely if you haven't done so already.


----------



## SDSM

Anyone have a cool bass patch for the HD that you use for recordings?


----------



## silentrage

Insinfier said:


> Go into the settings and set Input 1 to Guitar and Input 2 to Variax or something else entirely if you haven't done so already.



Oh no I've already fixed my noise/clipping issues.
I'm asking if anyone has experience replicating the timbre of a piano with guitar and pod hd.


----------



## MF_Kitten

you'll want a smooth high end (lower treble), and a big low mid focus. Turn down bass, be careful with the mids knob, and boost presence a bit to get some air. Use one of the EQ's to do a wide boost around 2-400 hz somewhere. Use your neck pickup. Play with fingers.

Other than that, there's not too much you can really do.


----------



## Purelojik

So i started combinging my patches and realized that they started sounding really good together. it was kinda a herp derp realization that i should have tried this way before.

waddya think?

Chasing Victory by SheHatesMyTie on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## Insinfier

Sweet Raptor Lord. I underestimated the size of this Alto TS115A.




I need to order another one.


----------



## TallestFiddle

@purelojik I think that's one way to really cut down on the fuzz and make the sound a lot bigger. I recently did that also and I love the sound I got. 

also I learned from meambobo that using 2 different cabs on the same amp works really nicely to make the sound more full.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Purelojik

TallestFiddle said:


> @purelojik I think that's one way to really cut down on the fuzz and make the sound a lot bigger. I recently did that also and I love the sound I got.
> 
> also I learned from meambobo that using 2 different cabs on the same amp works really nicely to make the sound more full.
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_



i feel like im never trying the basic things. im gonna try another cab as well. thanks !


----------



## ducer

Hi guys,
I have a problem with my POD HD 500, Schecter Blackjack 7 ATX and Reaper. Here you can here the problem:

Zippyshare.com - untitled.mp3

It's that strange noise. I recenlty changed the battery because I thought that it could be it - unfortunately I have no idea where I should search for the root of this problem. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Chuck

The clicking noise? Yeah idk, but very weird


----------



## Purelojik

ducer said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a problem with my POD HD 500, Schecter Blackjack 7 ATX and Reaper. Here you can here the problem:
> 
> Zippyshare.com - untitled.mp3
> 
> It's that strange noise. I recenlty changed the battery because I thought that it could be it - unfortunately I have no idea where I should search for the root of this problem. Thanks for any advice.



sounds like a problem with the computer or daw or something. buffer problems? i usually get that when i overload the daw with plugins lol


----------



## Marv Attaxx

ducer said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a problem with my POD HD 500, Schecter Blackjack 7 ATX and Reaper. Here you can here the problem:
> 
> Zippyshare.com - untitled.mp3
> 
> It's that strange noise. I recenlty changed the battery because I thought that it could be it - unfortunately I have no idea where I should search for the root of this problem. Thanks for any advice.




Are you using a Mac Computer with Mountain Lion? Because you cannot use Line 6 products with Mountain Lion since Line 6 haven't been able to fix that shit for almost 6 months now.
I had to buy a new interface to use my POD with.
And this sounds a bit like the problems I've had.


----------



## Shannon

Is anyone else having a problem with *NO TUNER* on the Shortboard MkII when connected to the POD HD PRO? The "Tap / Hold for Tuner" button" doesn't turn on the tuner. How do I fix this?


----------



## Usernames sucks

Quick question, i have a patch on my hd500 with one amp, but how do i add another?


----------



## TallestFiddle

Usernames sucks said:


> Quick question, i have a patch on my hd500 with one amp, but how do i add another?



I think you just move the amp with the move key.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Alice AKW

8 string tone test and a wip of a song I'm writing.

https://dl.dropbox.com/s/7lk8okbv9s0gs63/The Spike Bowl Got Punched (WIP2).mp3?dl=1


----------



## will_shred

anyone else having trouble with the new amp models with the latest update? my POD isn't recognizing them


----------



## that short guy

Anyone want to give me a some feedback with my tone for my RG8 with my HD Pro... I just got it the other day and I'm trying to get a good tone. 

Here's a short clip of the tone with some drums. I didn't put any base in it mainly because I'm still trying to figure out how I'm gonna pull the bass with that low tuning and the other half is so you can actually know what's the guitar and what's not.

https://soundcloud.com/#i_get_bored/ibanez-rg8-tone-test


----------



## RickyCigs

that short guy said:


> Anyone want to give me a some feedback with my tone for my RG8 with my HD Pro... I just got it the other day and I'm trying to get a good tone.
> 
> Here's a short clip of the tone with some drums. I didn't put any base in it mainly because I'm still trying to figure out how I'm gonna pull the bass with that low tuning and the other half is so you can actually know what's the guitar and what's not.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/#i_get_bored/ibanez-rg8-tone-test



Maybe it's just me, but your link doesn't work.

Edit: I found it anyway. I hear too much mids in the honk range, but otherwise it sounds good.


----------



## that short guy

RickyCigs said:


> Maybe it's just me, but your link doesn't work.


 
it worked for me but looking at it that's not the right link... here's it again
https://soundcloud.com/#i_get_bored/ibanez-rg8-tone-test


----------



## leechmasterargentina

will_shred said:


> anyone else having trouble with the new amp models with the latest update? my POD isn't recognizing them



Be sure to follow the instructions after updating posted on Line's 6 forum (Gobal System reset/Pedal calibration).


----------



## RickyCigs

that short guy said:


> it worked for me but looking at it that's not the right link... here's it again
> https://soundcloud.com/#i_get_bored/ibanez-rg8-tone-test



I think it's the hashtag causing the issue, but I edited my post to give my opinion.


----------



## that short guy

RickyCigs said:


> I think it's the hashtag causing the issue, but I edited my post to give my opinion.


 
Thanks bro.


----------



## will_shred

leechmasterargentina said:


> Be sure to follow the instructions after updating posted on Line's 6 forum (Gobal System reset/Pedal calibration).



I don't understand them what so ever


----------



## PodHdBean

can anyone post some clean patches?


----------



## DropTheSun

I made little something with my POD HD500 and Schecter 8-string! Once again, POD HD500 proves to be THE GEAR!!

Here's a full instrumental song from my solo project:
Perfect silence


----------



## leechmasterargentina

will_shred said:


> I don't understand them what so ever



Dood...After you update the firmware (Using Pod Monkey) You have to reset Global Settings (You'll lose the name of the sets and the configuration of the Global Settings, so be sure to remind them) and recalibrate the pedal. Both are simple processes to ensure your pod works well.


----------



## MobiusR

My RG8 and HD500 on this cover! 

After the Burial!


----------



## kamello

https://soundcloud.com/kamello-chm/demo-malote-deluhi-frontier

did this a few days ago, Still I think is missing some crunchines or something on the higher freq. side.....


----------



## RickyCigs

Finally picked up a bass! (Ibanez gsr206) so I naturally had to make a bass tone on my hd500. 

Any tips on my mix? 

Ballerinas Can Fart Too Bass Mix by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

https://soundcloud.com/user8576358/pt-4-with-drums

new song with my Pod. Check it out, you might just like it!


----------



## birch

I picked up an HD Pro a few weeks ago. Loving it so far!
Heres a crappy video i made doing some fusion-y noodling.
Its gunna take a lot of practice for me to dial in better tones but im happy so far.


----------



## Chuck

The bass sounds awesomely monstrous.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

^ That's exactly what I thought when I heard it. The lead tone was good as well.


----------



## dantel666

https://soundcloud.com/dantel666/1-7-13-tone-test

Just thought I'd put this here. Been working on my tones and I really like the sounds I am getting. I think I need to add more mids to the guitar tone but other than that I think these tones will work for me. Now I can focus on writing more than tweaking. 

let me know what you think.


----------



## SnowfaLL

Been rumors around that theres a HD1000 coming at NAMM.. i hope it does. Of course, I want a smaller floorboard unit, smaller than the HD300 Even, but we'll see.

Of course, impulse loading is the only thing that'd make me ditch my Kemper and not look back. but I do miss the ease of HD500's format.


----------



## Alex6534

^Dude, don't  I just bought my hd500 in november!


----------



## EricSVT18

How's the POD studio UX2?


----------



## thebunfather

New rythm tracks...

https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/1-7-13


----------



## Blasphemer

NickCormier said:


> Been rumors around that theres a HD1000 coming at NAMM..



If that does, I'm going to be so pissed. I already have to buy like 10 new Ibanez-es-eses that are coming out this year. Theres no way I could afford a new POD, too!


----------



## Veldar

NickCormier said:


> Been rumors around that theres a HD1000 coming at NAMM.



Still I'd rather get a pro so my rid doesn't sit on the bottom of the stage where I'm head banging.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Blasphemer said:


> If that does, I'm going to be so pissed. I already have to buy like 10 new Ibanez-es-eses that are coming out this year. Theres no way I could afford a new POD, too!



What would that be though? just doubled specs, with a four-way split instead of the double one they have now? 

we'll see


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Have any of you guys had experience with a real Dual Rectifier miced over one of the microphones offered by the HD500? To me, it sounds great but still I'd like to know if it sounds like the real head.


----------



## Usernames sucks

Can someone tell me how i get a big metal tone in standard? Seems like i cant get good low end without it getting too muddy. I have a dimarzio crunch lab in the bridge.


----------



## Usernames sucks

TallestFiddle said:


> I think you just move the amp with the move key.
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


Yes, but how do i add a amp slot?


----------



## Purelojik

Usernames sucks said:


> Yes, but how do i add a amp slot?



theres no amp slot. just cursor over the amp. then hit move then move left and another amp appears and the signal chain splits.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Usernames sucks said:


> Can someone tell me how i get a big metal tone in standard? Seems like i cant get good low end without it getting too muddy. I have a dimarzio crunch lab in the bridge.



Try with an Engl head + Engl Cab (SM57 Off Xs) + Screamer + Mid focus EQ (VERY IMPORTANT)


----------



## MF_Kitten

Use the Uberschall model, turn presence up to like 70-80% and mids to about 60-70%. Then bass and treble to taste. Bias all the way up and master a tiny bit higher than 50%. Use a high input impendance (the highest one) to get the right cut, or if that doesn't quite do it, lower the input impendance and add a Screamer in front of the amp model. Gate to taste.



Usernames sucks said:


> Can someone tell me how i get a big metal tone in standard? Seems like i cant get good low end without it getting too muddy. I have a dimarzio crunch lab in the bridge.


----------



## EricSVT18

Someone please enlighten me about the POD Studio UX2. Equipment like this is a whole new world for me and I really know nothing about it.


----------



## silentrage

EricSVT18 said:


> Someone please enlighten me about the POD Studio UX2. Equipment like this is a whole new world for me and I really know nothing about it.



If there is a possibility that you may acqure a POD HD, then I would skip the studio UX2. 
I had one, I don't think one can say it's necessary when you have the POD HD acting as an interface.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Chuck

Hey guys I'm new to both the HD500 and Reaper, so how do I connect the HD500 to Reaper so I can record with it, I have hooked to my computer via USB, but idk how to get it in Reaper


----------



## RickyCigs

Usernames sucks said:


> Can someone tell me how i get a big metal tone in standard? Seems like i cant get good low end without it getting too muddy. I have a dimarzio crunch lab in the bridge.





http://line6.com/customtone/profile/misterrick/

These were all made with a crunch lab. Try them as a starting point.


----------



## Chuck

How did you set the channel volume to be controller by the pedal?


----------



## Leuchty

Reaper needs to recognise the POD as the interface.

Thats all I can help with as I dont know Reaper THAT well.

Try in "Devices" or something like that.


----------



## Chuck

Ok, will check, thanks man


----------



## Chuck

Ok cool

https://soundcloud.com/chuckwielderovibanez/hd500-rhythm-test


----------



## RickyCigs

Misery Theory said:


> How did you set the channel volume to be controller by the pedal?



You have to hold I think the enter button and it will bring up another menu. Then scroll over to volume and choose exp. 2


----------



## Chuck

Ahh ok thanks


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Misery Theory said:


> Hey guys I'm new to both the HD500 and Reaper, so how do I connect the HD500 to Reaper so I can record with it, I have hooked to my computer via USB, but idk how to get it in Reaper



Set the Reaper I/O on Asio Pod HD500, but you have to install the drivers first


----------



## Chuck

thanks bro


----------



## fraxtal

Questions for those who use their POD HD Pro through a power amp. I've seen people turn off the cab sim, tried this but it sounds horrible , sounds awesome with the cab sim on. what am i missing here ? currently running the pod through a rocktron velocity into a marshall cab.


----------



## Shask

fraxtal said:


> Questions for those who use their POD HD Pro through a power amp. I've seen people turn off the cab sim, tried this but it sounds horrible , sounds awesome with the cab sim on. what am i missing here ? currently running the pod through a rocktron velocity into a marshall cab.


Yeah, set it to no cab.

All I can say is you have to tweak your sound around that cab. To me, leaving it on makes it sound all muted, filtered, and dark.


----------



## fraxtal

you serious ? i have it set to Line same as recording and sounds crystal clear. even mates jammed with were impressed


----------



## RickyCigs

fraxtal said:


> you serious ? i have it set to Line same as recording and sounds crystal clear. even mates jammed with were impressed



Maybe you just like the tone of the simulation and your cab combined. 

For starters, make sure you use the full model, not the pre-only. As well as make sure that your output is set to power amp. 

If your still liking the sound with cab sims on better, then it's just you, so feel free to stick with it. Good tone is in the ears of the one playing.


----------



## RickyCigs

If anyone is still looking for the way to reamp on their hd500, feel free to message me or ask me to post it here. I just reamped some tracks for the feared mixing competition and it worked perfectly


----------



## MetalBuddah

RickyCigs said:


> If anyone is still looking for the way to reamp on their hd500, feel free to message me or ask me to post it here. I just reamped some tracks for the feared mixing competition and it worked perfectly


----------



## xCaptainx

lol. Why even ask? just post it, it's the right thread for it after all.


----------



## axxessdenied

I'm with captain... just tell us already!


----------



## RickyCigs

Lol sorry, I wasn't sure if it had been explained. I missed about 10 pages when I was in Mexico! 

Here you go:

Re-Amping on HD500

-Launch your DAW.
-Assign your POD HD500 as the audio device/driver.
-Create a track.
-Start using a blank patch, so that you can record your guitar clean.
-Connect your guitar to the Guitar Input.
-Record your guitar part.
-Disarm the record enable on this track once you are done recording.
-Create another track with the same input, but mute it, but record enable it.
-On the HD500, using a instrument cable, connect the L MONO out to the guitar input.
-Configure your tone, or bring up a patch.
-Launch the Line 6 Audio-MIDI devices menu, and under the inputs & recording tab please decrease the hardware monitor level all the way.
-After you are happy with your tone, press record.


The key thing is that you have to open your line6 audio-midi settings (located in your control panel) and turn your hardware monitor level all the way down. You won't be able to hear anything but the DI track until you press play and listen to it though. 

Hope that helps! It worked great for me!


----------



## spadz93

RickyCigs said:


> Lol sorry, I wasn't sure if it had been explained. I missed about 10 pages when I was in Mexico!
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> Re-Amping on HD500
> 
> -Launch your DAW.
> -Assign your POD HD500 as the audio device/driver.
> -Create a track.
> -Start using a blank patch, so that you can record your guitar clean.
> -Connect your guitar to the Guitar Input.
> -Record your guitar part.
> -Disarm the record enable on this track once you are done recording.
> -Create another track with the same input, but mute it, but record enable it.
> -On the HD500, using a instrument cable, connect the L MONO out to the guitar input.
> -Configure your tone, or bring up a patch.
> -Launch the Line 6 Audio-MIDI devices menu, and under the inputs & recording tab please decrease the hardware monitor level all the way.
> -After you are happy with your tone, press record.
> 
> 
> The key thing is that you have to open your line6 audio-midi settings (located in your control panel) and turn your hardware monitor level all the way down. You won't be able to hear anything but the DI track until you press play and listen to it though.
> 
> Hope that helps! It worked great for me!



wow... thats a solid idea right there


----------



## Alex6534

Has anyone got some good fender patches? After one that's sparkly clean and a good one that's cranked with stacked od's, trying myself but through headphones mine sounds shite


----------



## bcolville

Just made a cool dual amp patch. Check it out:
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/222580/


----------



## jeleopard

So. I'm a little upset. I got my POD HD500 and been using it nonstop since I've been able to use it (Thursday ) and I can't, for the life of me, get a good metal tone. I can get good cleans, but all the metal tones sound like POD Farm. I'm running it into my laptop via USB and into Logic and using headphones (Sennheiser HD280s). 

I'm really bothered by the sound quality. :\ I kept hearing how good this thing was supposed to be, and I hear other people's sound good, but how do I get it to sound that good?


----------



## Mordacain

jeleopard said:


> So. I'm a little upset. I got my POD HD500 and been using it nonstop since I've been able to use it (Thursday ) and I can't, for the life of me, get a good metal tone. I can get good cleans, but all the metal tones sound like POD Farm. I'm running it into my laptop via USB and into Logic and using headphones (Sennheiser HD280s).
> 
> I'm really bothered by the sound quality. :\ I kept hearing how good this thing was supposed to be, and I hear other people's sound good, but how do I get it to sound that good?



Depends on what you're doing as far tweaking? How deep into the editing are you getting? For me, I got my best straight results by tweaking the cabinet and power amp sim parameters more than the preEQ settings.

Best straight results will likely come from turning off cab sim altogether and running the Pre models into LeCab (or another impulse loader).

Also good idea to mess with dual amp modes.

What kind of sounds are you going for?


----------



## jeleopard

Mordacain said:


> Depends on what you're doing as far tweaking? How deep into the editing are you getting? For me, I got my best straight results by tweaking the cabinet and power amp sim parameters more than the preEQ settings.
> 
> Best straight results will likely come from turning off cab sim altogether and running the Pre models into LeCab (or another impulse loader).
> 
> Also good idea to mess with dual amp modes.
> 
> What kind of sounds are you going for?



I really want kind of a "soft" distortion (think Devin Townsend Project-esque, specifically the Addicted! album) and a death metal distortion (like Obscura).

I know nothing about Cab models or whatever :x


----------



## Mordacain

jeleopard said:


> I really want kind of a "soft" distortion (think Devin Townsend Project-esque, specifically the Addicted! album) and a death metal distortion (like Obscura).
> 
> I know nothing about Cab models or whatever :x



Well, the softer clip models can really come from any of the higain models running the gain pretty low (35-50% territory) or even use the med-gain models with a tubescreamer or tube driver model in front.

Death Metal, either the Engl or Epic amp will do just fine, or even one of the clean amps with classic distortion boosted by the colour driver.

You really need to do your tweaking on the unit itself, using the Pod HD Edit program to get to the deep-level tweaking.


----------



## RickyCigs

RickyCigs said:


> You have to hold I think the enter button and it will bring up another menu. Then scroll over to volume and choose exp. 2





EDIT: you have to highlight the amp model block and double click the move button.


----------



## RickyCigs

jeleopard said:


> So. I'm a little upset. I got my POD HD500 and been using it nonstop since I've been able to use it (Thursday ) and I can't, for the life of me, get a good metal tone. I can get good cleans, but all the metal tones sound like POD Farm. I'm running it into my laptop via USB and into Logic and using headphones (Sennheiser HD280s).
> 
> I'm really bothered by the sound quality. :\ I kept hearing how good this thing was supposed to be, and I hear other people's sound good, but how do I get it to sound that good?




I posted a link to all my patches at the bottom of page 177. You don't have to use them, but seeing other "good" patches can help you figure out what you need to do to your own. 

Here's them in action RickyCigs's sounds on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## michael777

Just ordered my Pod HD500 yesterday!!!
I was looking at those patch bundles on the bay and was wondering if they are worth it or not. Maybe it's just a bunch of presets that someone just threw together, maybe it's not? I was thinking if I just spent some time on the unit I could just dial in more appropriate ones myself. Has anyone purchased those?


----------



## Chuck

I wouldn't buy any patch downloads or presets, but that's just me

Also, yeah I've had my HD500 since Tuesday and my Alto TS112a since Thursday, and damn does the setup ever rule


----------



## Thrashman

Somehow still surprised that Line6 hasn't put out any more bass amp models.

Even more surprised over the fact that they haven't put out any bass stomps yet. Especially a distortion box.


----------



## Shask

Mordacain said:


> Depends on what you're doing as far tweaking? How deep into the editing are you getting? For me, I got my best straight results by tweaking the cabinet and power amp sim parameters more than the preEQ settings.
> 
> Best straight results will likely come from turning off cab sim altogether and running the Pre models into LeCab (or another impulse loader).
> 
> Also good idea to mess with dual amp modes.
> 
> What kind of sounds are you going for?



I would say the headphones aren't helping either. I dunno, I have never liked any guitar tone through headphones.


----------



## jeleopard

Shask said:


> I would say the headphones aren't helping either. I dunno, I have never liked any guitar tone through headphones.



Still sounds better than my shitty Mac speakers ._.


----------



## sevenstringj

michael777 said:


> Just ordered my Pod HD500 yesterday!!!
> I was looking at those patch bundles on the bay and was wondering if they are worth it or not. Maybe it's just a bunch of presets that someone just threw together, maybe it's not? I was thinking if I just spent some time on the unit I could just dial in more appropriate ones myself. Has anyone purchased those?



Buy stuff that's free because...? I don't get it. The time it takes to scroll through 9,000 presets on your HD500 to find the few you're interested in is the same time, perhaps LESS time, it'd take to do a search on customtone. Am I missing something here?


----------



## timbucktu123

im getting really bad feedback with my live settings.

im running my hd pro through the power amp of a fender hot rod deluxe and i get this squealing but its only at high volumes i can live with it because when i turn my volume off(on the guitar) it stops 

anything i can do?


----------



## Shask

jeleopard said:


> Still sounds better than my shitty Mac speakers ._.



Use some actual guitar speakers


----------



## Shask

timbucktu123 said:


> im getting really bad feedback with my live settings.
> 
> im running my hd pro through the power amp of a fender hot rod deluxe and i get this squealing but its only at high volumes i can live with it because when i turn my volume off(on the guitar) it stops
> 
> anything i can do?



Turn the gain down. Turn the noise gate up.


----------



## jeleopard

Shask said:


> Use some actual guitar speakers



Stupid question... how do I hook it up to an amp without it sounding like poop? Cabinet bypass?


----------



## PodHdBean

dont forget to use a different output mode


jeleopard said:


> Stupid question... how do I hook it up to an amp without it sounding like poop? Cabinet bypass?


----------



## Usernames sucks

Could someone give me a step by step tutorial on how to reamp guitars using reaper (or any daw for that matter) and my podhd500. Also when i record dry guitars shuld i go: Guitar->1/4" cable-> interface OR guitar -> 1/4" cable -> passive di box -> xlr -> interface? What will sound the best?


----------



## Chi

Usernames sucks said:


> Could someone give me a step by step tutorial on how to reamp guitars using reaper (or any daw for that matter) and my podhd500. Also when i record dry guitars shuld i go: Guitar->1/4" cable-> interface OR guitar -> 1/4" cable -> passive di box -> xlr -> interface? What will sound the best?




Got a similar question. I haven't god a POD HD yet, but I'd like to know how to squeeze up its full potential when hooking it up to my PC. Just straight in via USB plugged in with the guitar, or do I put something inbetween ?


----------



## Shask

jeleopard said:


> Stupid question... how do I hook it up to an amp without it sounding like poop? Cabinet bypass?



Plug it into a poweramp, and then into a guitar cab. Turn the output mode to stack poweramp.


----------



## Usernames sucks

Chi said:


> Got a similar question. I haven't god a POD HD yet, but I'd like to know how to squeeze up its full potential when hooking it up to my PC. Just straight in via USB plugged in with the guitar, or do I put something inbetween ?


Usb will do just fine. It seems like most pepole prefer to run a unit like this straight to the interface.


----------



## Chi

Usernames sucks said:


> Usb will do just fine. It seems like most pepole prefer to run a unit like this straight to the interface.



So are you suggesting I should plug the POD into my PC via USB directly, or plug the POD into another interface which goes to my PC instead?


----------



## mongey

just got a 2nd hand HD500 and really starting to like it.

did some googling and stubled across MaAmBobo's guide and presets

some really great sounds there . Why Line 6 ship with such crap presets when there are people making stuff a hundred times better I'll never understand


----------



## RickyCigs

Usernames sucks said:


> Could someone give me a step by step tutorial on how to reamp guitars using reaper (or any daw for that matter) and my podhd500. Also when i record dry guitars shuld i go: Guitar->1/4" cable-> interface OR guitar -> 1/4" cable -> passive di box -> xlr -> interface? What will sound the best?




I literally just posted the how to on the last page. You don't need anything but your hd500. 


At this point I'm pretty sure that people just open the last page and if the answer they're looking for isn't the post directly above it, they ask again

I think my signature should include how to hook the pod to the power amp of a head as well as how to reamp and probably a couple other common ones. 


GOOGLE IS YOUR FRIEND!! It doesn't cost you money per search, so don't be stingy!!!!

End rant.


----------



## Alekke

POD HD Pro


----------



## SkullCrusher

Hello whats the best SS power amp for the pod hd minus the matrix


----------



## MistaSnowman

SkullCrusher said:


> Hello whats the best SS power amp for the pod hd minus the matrix


 
Samson Servo 200 Stereo Power Amplifier at AMS

ART SLA2 Stereo Power Amplifier at AMS

Behringer NU1000 iNuke Power Amplifier with DSP Control at AMS


----------



## RickyCigs

Rocktron velocity 300 is also pretty common.


----------



## piggins411

Okay, ever since I've had my 400, I've had a lot of trouble making tones I'm happy with. I can never really get them quite "smooth" enough. For example, the lead tone at roughly 5:55:


Basically, they always come out kind of grainy. I'm using an SG, so I was curious if it was more my guitar or because of the lack of ability I have with the POD.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Just started using the dual amp setting and god damn are real tube amps this bright? 
I've never had my ears hurt playing loud before. I've turned treble settings way down too.


----------



## RickyCigs

Boobs Not Included

A new track done with one track of Epic and one track f-ball, as well as one track of flip top for the bass track.


----------



## Chuck

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Just started using the dual amp setting and god damn are real tube amps this bright?
> I've never had my ears hurt playing loud before. I've turned treble settings way down too.



What mic and cab are you using?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I'm using two Uber's, one with the XXL and 57 on axis. The other is the treadplate cab with the 57 on axis. I actually got a really awesome tone out of it now. Very low gain, clear, and chon-ish.


----------



## DropTheSun

Has anyone got a decent bass tone out of HD500? I think it's impossible for me to dial anything, that sounds good.


----------



## RickyCigs

kake said:


> Has anyone got a decent bass tone out of HD500? I think it's impossible for me to dial anything, that sounds good.



I've got a decent bass tone that I started using on all my tracks. I even used the parametric to carve out a notch where the kick drum sits in the mix. I could post the patch later if your interested. 

I used a combination of my ears and a spectrum analyzer to tweak it.


----------



## MF_Kitten

SkullCrusher said:


> Hello whats the best SS power amp for the pod hd minus the matrix



I'd say any SS power amp will do the trick, since the idea is to just get the sound from Pod to cab uncoloured. I think you can let yourself go for bang-for-buck options with that, rather than looking for the most "guitarist oriented" stuff.


----------



## Purelojik

Alekke said:


> POD HD Pro




insane riffs man. but that squelching high pitched noise makes me think you've got a cat being tortured in there.

love those riffs dude.


----------



## Alekke

Purelojik said:


> insane riffs man. but that squelching high pitched noise makes me think you've got a cat being tortured in there.
> 
> love those riffs dude.



Actually, I have two!


----------



## guitarfreak1387

Hey guys, I'm planing on getting either an alto ts112 or 115 and can't decide which to go with. Iv seen people use both with the pod hd and both sounded great. 

What would be the pros and cons with each model?


----------



## Nemonic

Can you share dat patch?
Has anypne of you got another great Epic presets? 
Is the Epic based on a real amp?



RickyCigs said:


> The Epic model is my new favorite. I made a new tone that I'm in love with! I've only tried it with my d-activator 8's, but I'm quite sure it will sound great with my crunch labs as well.
> 
> And since no one has posted any samples of the Epic, here you go!! A riff I just came up with for a song I'm working on. Southern Comfort Breakdown by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## RickyCigs

Nemonic said:


> Can you share dat patch?
> Has anypne of you got another great Epic presets?
> Is the Epic based on a real amp?



It'a line 6 original. 

And it's found here: http://line6.com/customtone/profile/misterrick 

Enjoy! All my other patches are there too.


----------



## Malkav

So I got a new Nylon string guitar today and decided to give it a test record with the POD HD500  Etude In E Minor (Francisco Tarrega) by GrimShark on SoundCloud - Hear the world 

I haven't played classical in ages and I completely butchered this piece, but that wasn't the point  I quite like this tone, the only thing that irks me is the slight chorus effect that seems to be on there, there is no chorus on the patch so I'm assuming it's just because this guitar is a cheapy and doesn't have the best preamp. 

I'll do a proper post on the nylon string and an NGD in future after I'm done modifying it, but a little back story as to why I even bothered - I got it for R500 (+/- $50) from a return to our dispatch claiming that the unit was defective, which it wasn't but in the interests of keeping the client happy we replaced it with a new one only to find out somebody had done a really horrible fret job on it, a refret wouldn't have been cost effective so they were essentially going to strip it for spares when I offered to pay cost price  Why buy a nylon string with a screwed fret job you may ask? Well because in future I will be defretting it


----------



## facepalm66

Would anyone answer me the question: Pod HD 500 / 300 or the VETTA II head? 
Everyone have plenty of complaints on both units, but the vetta II head sounds SO UBER in many bands I like, that they have used it. Please, help me out.


----------



## MistaSnowman

facepalm66 said:


> Would anyone answer me the question: Pod HD 500 / 300 or the VETTA II head?
> Everyone have plenty of complaints on both units, but the vetta II head sounds SO UBER in many bands I like, that they have used it. Please, help me out.


 
From the looks of this post (and your sig), you're pretty sold on the Vetta...so go with what you want.


----------



## Nemonic

facepalm66 said:


> Would anyone answer me the question: Pod HD 500 / 300 or the VETTA II head?
> Everyone have plenty of complaints on both units, but the vetta II head sounds SO UBER in many bands I like, that they have used it. Please, help me out.


If you search within legacy products section within the Line 6 website, you can see that Vetta is basically POD X3 with 150/150 poweramp. I am not totally sure about this, but I do not think that Line 6 engineers would change all those models. 
If I am right, you can do the same with X3/any solid solid state power amp, or even better with HD 500/Pro/Bean and the same power amp. It might be even cheaper.


----------



## facepalm66

Yes, I really wanted it, but also found the hd 500 a great deal, and in a comfortable place, so I'm asking a smart advice, rather than being driven by GAS.
I found some splendid sounds I liked with both units, and I can get both for around 500$, which is great.
Tweaking and stuff - at least will spend more time towards learning how to do stuff rather than playing DOTA2.. 
So still looking for a smart advice. Thanks


----------



## Paolosev91

Does anyone own BOTH a pod hd 500 and a DT25/50 at home?
I would like compare the dynamics and sound you get with the guitar plugged in the DT25 (without the pod) and with the guitar plugged into the Guitar In of the pod connected before the DT25 (with the same amp model and settings obviously!)

just to know which input impedance selection, input setting and signal routing (in pod settings menu) gives the same result of the standalone DT25! (I recently discovered that even in a amp-only patch, Auto and 1Mohm impedance give slightly different sound and dynamics!) On 1M I get slightly less attack and bass! Which is not always a bad thing... and we also have the signal routing and input (1,2, guitar, same, aux etc. problem to solve)


----------



## Mordacain

Paolosev91 said:


> Does anyone own BOTH a pod hd 500 and a DT25/50 at home?
> I would like compare the dynamics and sound you get with the guitar plugged in the DT25 (without the pod) and with the guitar plugged into the Guitar In of the pod connected before the DT25 (with the same amp model and settings obviously!)
> 
> just to know which input impedance selection, input setting and signal routing (in pod settings menu) gives the same result of the standalone DT25! (I recently discovered that even in a amp-only patch, Auto and 1Mohm impedance give slightly different sound and dynamics!) On 1M I get slightly less attack and bass! Which is not always a bad thing... and we also have the signal routing and input (1,2, guitar, same, aux etc. problem to solve)



I can give this a shot at some point tomorrow where I can turn up my DT25 to levels where I can really notice the dynamic difference. If I had to guess off-hand, I'd say either the 220 or 1M options will match the DT25's native input. Personally, I use different impedence selections on a patch by patch basis and always run through the POD via the L6 link.


----------



## Chuck

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I'm using two Uber's, one with the XXL and 57 on axis. The other is the treadplate cab with the 57 on axis. I actually got a really awesome tone out of it now. Very low gain, clear, and chon-ish.



Ah well, try using the Dynamic 409 or the 57-off axis


----------



## Chuck

guitarfreak1387 said:


> Hey guys, I'm planing on getting either an alto ts112 or 115 and can't decide which to go with. Iv seen people use both with the pod hd and both sounded great.
> 
> What would be the pros and cons with each model?



I would get the 12, it costs less money, is lighter/smaller, will be plenty loud enough, and will have enough low end for sure.


----------



## wespaul

I have a couple extremely noobish questions:

I'm looking into getting a POD HD Pro. That much is for certain. I'm also looking for a power amp, and am thinking of something along the lines of a Mesa Boogie 2:90. The problem is, I've never messed around with a rack setup. I was thinking that's all I would need to have a "head" of sorts, that I could run into a cabinet, as well as plug into my computer via USB to do direct recording. 

But then I read that some people have power conditioners. Would I need to invest in something like that? I'm not even sure what one does, or why I would need it (I'm very green when it comes to electronics). I'd like to get the HD Pro, 2:90, and put it in a gator rack case and be done with it. Is it as simple as that?

Also, does anybody have any experience with the 2:90?

(Sorry for all the green questions, and thanks for any answer or guidance)


----------



## Paolosev91

I have also recently found a nice workaround for people who isn't satisfied with both preamp only models and full amp models. (especially the hi-gain models)
Selecting master around 10% decreases volume a lot but you can dial it back with the volume amp knob, mixer, and eq boosts.
I find that I have to work less to find a good sound with models like treadplate and the uber! The treadplate attack and treble are less pronounced, playing is smoother and the uber has become usable without playing with sag, bias etc...
I can also play more with the amp knobs and different cabs and mics react better (so you have more choice)
It's so stupid that line6 defaults master poweramp at 50% (even at 100%!)
I know that the rectifier is usually used in the 20 range of master volume and I set it at that value for months... maybe they didn't make it linear, or maybe they doubled the effect of the master on the pod (10 means 20, 50 means 100, 100 means... 200?)
just my thoughts! try and experiment


----------



## RickyCigs

Paolosev91 said:


> I have also recently found a nice workaround for people who isn't satisfied with both preamp only models and full amp models. (especially the hi-gain models)
> Selecting master around 10% decreases volume a lot but you can dial it back with the volume amp knob, mixer, and eq boosts.
> I find that I have to work less to find a good sound with models like treadplate and the uber! The treadplate attack and treble are less pronounced, playing is smoother and the uber has become usable without playing with sag, bias etc...
> I can also play more with the amp knobs and different cabs and mics react better (so you have more choice)
> It's so stupid that line6 defaults master poweramp at 50% (even at 100%!)
> I know that the rectifier is usually used in the 20 range of master volume and I set it at that value for months... maybe they didn't make it linear, or maybe they doubled the effect of the master on the pod (10 means 20, 50 means 100, 100 means... 200?)
> just my thoughts! try and experiment



It's all a matter if taste. With the epic model, you NEED to have the power amp turned up high. I use it with preamp drive at 10% and master at 90%


----------



## RickyCigs

wespaul said:


> I have a couple extremely noobish questions:
> 
> I'm looking into getting a POD HD Pro. That much is for certain. I'm also looking for a power amp, and am thinking of something along the lines of a Mesa Boogie 2:90. The problem is, I've never messed around with a rack setup. I was thinking that's all I would need to have a "head" of sorts, that I could run into a cabinet, as well as plug into my computer via USB to do direct recording.
> 
> But then I read that some people have power conditioners. Would I need to invest in something like that? I'm not even sure what one does, or why I would need it (I'm very green when it comes to electronics). I'd like to get the HD Pro, 2:90, and put it in a gator rack case and be done with it. Is it as simple as that?
> 
> Also, does anybody have any experience with the 2:90?
> 
> (Sorry for all the green questions, and thanks for any answer or guidance)




A power conditioner is just a power bar in a rack unit. It makes it easier to set up on stage with only one cord and everything else plugged in inside the rack case.


----------



## Oxygen42

All of the tones for my band's demo tracks are via a POD HD300. It works like a charm through the power amp of a head live too. I just rent the head from Long & McQuade.


----------



## Chuck

wespaul said:


> I have a couple extremely noobish questions:
> 
> I'm looking into getting a POD HD Pro. That much is for certain. I'm also looking for a power amp, and am thinking of something along the lines of a Mesa Boogie 2:90. The problem is, I've never messed around with a rack setup. I was thinking that's all I would need to have a "head" of sorts, that I could run into a cabinet, as well as plug into my computer via USB to do direct recording.
> 
> But then I read that some people have power conditioners. Would I need to invest in something like that? I'm not even sure what one does, or why I would need it (I'm very green when it comes to electronics). I'd like to get the HD Pro, 2:90, and put it in a gator rack case and be done with it. Is it as simple as that?
> 
> Also, does anybody have any experience with the 2:90?
> 
> (Sorry for all the green questions, and thanks for any answer or guidance)



Why not go FRFR instead?


----------



## wespaul

Misery Theory said:


> Why not go FRFR instead?



I have no idea what FRFR means


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Flat range full response. Basically getting some sweet monitors instead of a power amp and cab. The monitors, being flat response, won't color your tone like a cab and power amp surely will. Plus a couple of monitors are way more convenient than a cab.


----------



## wespaul

Hmmmm...I'm not opposed to that idea. What are some ones worth checking out?


----------



## stringzoffury

The Alto TS115A/TS112A seem to be very popular among users of ALL modelers and are cheap in comparison to the QSC K12 which also seems to be pretty popular but costs over twice as much. I haven't tried either myself, but I'm also looking into them, so that's what others have suggested for me.


----------



## Chuck

I have the Alto TS112a, paired with my Pod HD500, its a match made in heaven IMO


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I own a TS112A and it's the perfect match. Plus, since it's active, you can take the power amp out of your bill and put it towards something else. And YES, people with Axe FX's use them as well  If you are skeptical, then just take your rig to the nearest GC and try it out! That's what I did and that same day I left the store with a speaker


----------



## Chuck

Yeah I'll actually probably get a second TS112a in the next 6 months or so, that way I can go stereo


----------



## wespaul

How reliable are these? Just doing some quick searches, and people are blowing them out in the first week. I plan on really cranking it.


----------



## Chuck

Wtf? I've heard nothing bad about the quality or about people blowing them out. I haven't had any problems with mine and you probably won't need to ever get it past 65-70% max volume


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Misery Theory said:


> Wtf? I've heard nothing bad about the quality or about people blowing them out. I haven't had any problems with mine and you probably won't need to ever get it past 65-70% max volume



Agreed, these things are pretty loud. I've had mine for a month(ish) and it's been through many band practices with a hard hitting drummer, 2 other guitars, a bass, and a key player. It's doing great for me. I just want another for the stereo too


----------



## Chuck

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Agreed, these things are pretty loud. I've had mine for a month(ish) and it's been through many band practices with a hard hitting drummer, 2 other guitars, a bass, and a key player. It's doing great for me. I just want another for the stereo too



yeh, when I jammed with my drummer on Sunday, I actually drowned him out


----------



## wespaul

I dunno...you can do a search just like I did --there are bad reviews out there.

But that's good to hear two people here who can vouch for them. I just have horrible luck with electronics, so I take any bad review under serious consideration. I may have to try one of these out in person. $300 isn't bad at all


----------



## Chuck

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Agreed, these things are pretty loud. I've had mine for a month(ish) and it's been through many band practices with a hard hitting drummer, 2 other guitars, a bass, and a key player. It's doing great for me. I just want another for the stereo too



and damn, thats a big band lol


----------



## Chuck

I got mine for 225


----------



## wespaul

Yeah, there's one on ebay right now for $212. I think I'm gonna grab it. Thanks guys!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Misery Theory said:


> and damn, thats a big band lol



Looking for a trash can player, a dj, and a neat fellow that can play the accordion.


----------



## Alex6534

Hey guys, just getting use to my pod hd500, just now I run into an Alto TS115A but was wondering if anybody here runs both 1/4 outputs to the monitor? Sounded beefier and more organic but only problem is I know that when it comes to live use I'll likely have to put output 2 back to Variax. Is there an easy way to switch outputs on the Pod's own interface? 

EDIT: Also if someone has an awesome rhythm/lead patch(es) for a 7621 with CL/LF pickups would love to try it


----------



## RickyCigs

Alex6534 said:


> Hey guys, just getting use to my pod hd500, just now I run into an Alto TS115A but was wondering if anybody here runs both 1/4 outputs to the monitor? Sounded beefier and more organic but only problem is I know that when it comes to live use I'll likely have to put output 2 back to Variax. Is there an easy way to switch outputs on the Pod's own interface?
> 
> EDIT: Also if someone has an awesome rhythm/lead patch(es) for a 7621 with CL/LF pickups would love to try it



The patches I keep posting were made on an rg927qm with a crunch lab. They're rhythm patches, but you could easily make a lead patch out of any of them.


----------



## Usernames sucks

Hi, i have been thinking about hooking my pod hd500 up to one of my studio monitors to practice (i have 2 krk rockit 5). I have my computer plugged in my audio interface, and my interface to the krks with trs or whatever it is called). But when i plug a single xlr to the xlr in on the krk, the volume is very low. Why? I have set it to studio/line.


----------



## Chuck

Alex6534 said:


> Hey guys, just getting use to my pod hd500, just now I run into an Alto TS115A but was wondering if anybody here runs both 1/4 outputs to the monitor? Sounded beefier and more organic but only problem is I know that when it comes to live use I'll likely have to put output 2 back to Variax. Is there an easy way to switch outputs on the Pod's own interface?
> 
> EDIT: Also if someone has an awesome rhythm/lead patch(es) for a 7621 with CL/LF pickups would love to try it



Yeah dude, try Ricky's patches, I took his Bogner patch and tweaked it a bit and it's the best metal rhythm patch I have used/heard so far.


----------



## Chuck

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Looking for a trash can player, a dj, and a neat fellow that can play the accordion.



Want a 4th guitar player?


----------



## stringzoffury

Usernames sucks said:


> Hi, i have been thinking about hooking my pod hd500 up to one of my studio monitors to practice (i have 2 krk rockit 5). I have my computer plugged in my audio interface, and my interface to the krks with trs or whatever it is called). But when i plug a single xlr to the xlr in on the krk, the volume is very low. Why? I have set it to studio/line.



Are both paths centered in the mixer? Also, I'm not sure if this is what I should be doing but I max out the volume knobs on the backs of my Rokit 5s and then just adjust the volume on the pod according to how loud I want it.

Also, why not use both Rokit 5s?


----------



## MetalBuddah

RickyCigs said:


> Lol sorry, I wasn't sure if it had been explained. I missed about 10 pages when I was in Mexico!
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> Re-Amping on HD500
> 
> -Launch your DAW.
> -Assign your POD HD500 as the audio device/driver.
> -Create a track.
> -Start using a blank patch, so that you can record your guitar clean.
> -Connect your guitar to the Guitar Input.
> -Record your guitar part.
> -Disarm the record enable on this track once you are done recording.
> -Create another track with the same input, but mute it, but record enable it.
> -On the HD500, using a instrument cable, connect the L MONO out to the guitar input.
> -Configure your tone, or bring up a patch.
> -Launch the Line 6 Audio-MIDI devices menu, and under the inputs & recording tab please decrease the hardware monitor level all the way.
> -After you are happy with your tone, press record.
> 
> 
> The key thing is that you have to open your line6 audio-midi settings (located in your control panel) and turn your hardware monitor level all the way down. You won't be able to hear anything but the DI track until you press play and listen to it though.
> 
> Hope that helps! It worked great for me!




Am I missing something or is there no way to preview the tone while it is re-amping in the DAW? I can get the reamping to work but I am kinda just shooting in the dark as far as tone preview goes lol


----------



## Alex6534

Misery Theory said:


> Yeah dude, try Ricky's patches, I took his Bogner patch and tweaked it a bit and it's the best metal rhythm patch I have used/heard so far.




Cheers dude, tried the ENGL one and I'm digging it! Not entirely keen on the mesa one though. Haven't found the bogner patch yet, have you got a link?


----------



## RickyCigs

Alex6534 said:


> Cheers dude, tried the ENGL one and I'm digging it! Not entirely keen on the mesa one though. Haven't found the bogner patch yet, have you got a link?



It's on the exact same page... I'm not a fan of the Mesa patch on its own, but it mixs really well with the bogner patch. 

http://line6.com/customtone/profile/misterrick


----------



## RickyCigs

MetalBuddah said:


> Am I missing something or is there no way to preview the tone while it is re-amping in the DAW? I can get the reamping to work but I am kinda just shooting in the dark as far as tone preview goes lol



No, there's no way to hear it without insane feedback. Try hooking the line out to the guitar in without turning down hardware monitoring and you'll see why 

What I did was just reamp the first 10 or 20 seconds of the track to preview the tone. It's not perfect, but it's still a way to reamp without any other external device.


----------



## robheresy

hey im a new user, to this forum and forums in general, i recently got my Pod HD500 and imjust trying to get some tips for setting it up. im using it through the FX return of my peavey XXX, im happy with the tone here but its not loud enough, everything cranked master on amp and pod, and at home im running it through some shitty M Audio studiophile AV40's, heres where im not happy, i cant seem to get a tone that im really happy with, ive got a few usable ones but nothing outstanding, can anyone give me any tips for a good rhythm tone? tones i like are Machine head, Children of Bodom and Animals as leaders, i mainly play on my 6 string in Drop B, any advice would be helpful


----------



## RickyCigs

robheresy said:


> hey im a new user, to this forum and forums in general, i recently got my Pod HD500 and imjust trying to get some tips for setting it up. im using it through the FX return of my peavey XXX, im happy with the tone here but its not loud enough, everything cranked master on amp and pod, and at home im running it through some shitty M Audio studiophile AV40's, heres where im not happy, i cant seem to get a tone that im really happy with, ive got a few usable ones but nothing outstanding, can anyone give me any tips for a good rhythm tone? tones i like are Machine head, Children of Bodom and Animals as leaders, i mainly play on my 6 string in Drop B, any advice would be helpful



Download my patches that are listed two posts above so that you can see what other people are doing and tweak from there.


----------



## robheresy

thanks a lot man, i will try them out, any idea about the volume for live use mate? i feel like i need to be louder and ive only practised with my drummer so far, and my amps master is full pod amp volume and master full :/


----------



## RickyCigs

robheresy said:


> thanks a lot man, i will try them out, any idea about the volume for live use mate? i feel like i need to be louder and ive only practised with my drummer so far, and my amps master is full pod amp volume and master full :/



If your runnin into the fx return, set your output switch to line instead of amp. The amp setting is for going into the front end of the amp. Also, what's your channel volume at? 

I had noticed that the line line switch significantly increases the volume. Most likely your problem.


----------



## RickyCigs

This thread hasn't kept me very entertained the last few days! What the hell is going on here??!!?!

Anyway, I finally got a chance to try out the Redwirez impulses. I really like them but it took me a while to find something that I liked. They're way different from what I use on the pod. 

Once I started trying different combos in the mix though, I found some that worked quite well. They definitely cut through really nicely, and that will free up some space in my mixes. I should have a sample posted by either tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## RickyCigs

Through The Consumed Progress (RedWirez Impulses) by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Hear the world

as promised, redwirez demo. this sng is a little different from my usual. let me know what you think! 

obviously its not nearly finished, but you get the idea.


----------



## SDSM

POD HD tone I came up with....Thoughts?

https://soundcloud.com/sdsm/pod-hd-test


----------



## Rocabilly

https://soundcloud.com/rocabilly1/backb1tch35

Finally managed to nail a bass tone I like, POD HD is still really lakcing in the bass department


----------



## thebunfather

Used a tweaked version of Meambobbo's Periphery patch and a dual cab Uber patch. 

https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/ratfacfballe


----------



## osmosis2259

Thought I'd post this here 
I used POD HD Desktop for Guitars/Bass (drop A tuning)
Ezdrummer (DrumKit From Hell) for drums. I upgraded to Metal Machine recently so I'm looking forward to the change!
Condenser Microphone for vocals
Mixed in Reaper


----------



## Chuck

RickyCigs said:


> Through The Consumed Progress (RedWirez Impulses) by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Hear the world
> 
> as promised, redwirez demo. this sng is a little different from my usual. let me know what you think!
> 
> obviously its not nearly finished, but you get the idea.



How does one use the impulses?


----------



## axxessdenied

Some DAWs give you the ability to load Impulse Responses already if they have a built in amp simulator. Or you can use something like Recabinet 3 or Lepou Recab (lepou being free). be sure to bypass the cabinet on your pod hd patches!


----------



## JLP2005

^

Recabinet 3 is very good-- although some users (including myself) say the impulses give the tone a 'dark' character, but this can be remedied (if you don't want it) with a knowledgeable application of EQ. I love recabinet. Such good, good sounds.


----------



## RickyCigs

Misery Theory said:


> How does one use the impulses?



I use LeCab2. It's free, low latency and you can load up to 6 impulses. Makes things easier to go back and forth between options. 

There are some good free impulses, but the redwirez are definitely worth it. Almost too many options though lol


----------



## Chuck

Ah okay thanks duders


----------



## surfthealien

Here you go a new one. Learning some killswitch today used a riff from numbered days on this one

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/if-it-bleeds-we-can-kill-it


----------



## TallestFiddle

robheresy said:


> hey im a new user, to this forum and forums in general, i recently got my Pod HD500 and imjust trying to get some tips for setting it up. im using it through the FX return of my peavey XXX, im happy with the tone here but its not loud enough, everything cranked master on amp and pod, and at home im running it through some shitty M Audio studiophile AV40's, heres where im not happy, i cant seem to get a tone that im really happy with, ive got a few usable ones but nothing outstanding, can anyone give me any tips for a good rhythm tone? tones i like are Machine head, Children of Bodom and Animals as leaders, i mainly play on my 6 string in Drop B, any advice would be helpful



Google Meambobbo, he's got a really in depth guide about how to set up the POD HD, as well as some sample tones you can mess around with and compare to.


----------



## JLP2005

TallestFiddle said:


> Google Meambobbo, he's got a really in depth guide about how to set up the POD HD, as well as some sample tones you can mess around with and compare to.



I just happened to be reading this as I expect my POD HD 500 in the mail tomorrow.

Here's the link for all curious!

http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/toneGuide/


----------



## DropTheSun

Some riffing with my POD HD500:


----------



## ALAN_C

I just make a new patch for my pod hd500 , check it guys ! 

Clean patch 
https://soundcloud.com/alancheung-1/clean-patch-of-pod-hd500

Rhythm patch 
https://soundcloud.com/alancheung-1/sounds-23

please don't care the noodling in the rhythm track lol


----------



## osmosis2259

Maybe a lot of you guys have seen this but I just ran into it recently.

Paul Ortiz (Chimp Spanner)





Here is the rhythm tone for download:
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/222483/


----------



## Usernames sucks

Hi, i have been thinking about hooking my pod hd500 up to one of my studio monitors to practice (i have 2 krk rockit 5). I have my computer plugged in my audio interface, and my interface to the krks with trs or whatever it is called). But when i plug a single xlr to the xlr in on the krk, the volume is very low. Why? I have set it to studio/line.


----------



## JLP2005

Usernames sucks said:


> Hi, i have been thinking about hooking my pod hd500 up to one of my studio monitors to practice (i have 2 krk rockit 5). I have my computer plugged in my audio interface, and my interface to the krks with trs or whatever it is called). But when i plug a single xlr to the xlr in on the krk, the volume is very low. Why? I have set it to studio/line.



Sounds like you need a power amp to increase your signal?


----------



## friez256

I'm really not sure if this is place to do it here, but here are some older samples I did using an HD500. https://soundcloud.com/brianpharai/sets/samples

*mod edit: posts trying to sell services go in the Dealers section.*


----------



## RickyCigs

Usernames sucks said:


> Hi, i have been thinking about hooking my pod hd500 up to one of my studio monitors to practice (i have 2 krk rockit 5). I have my computer plugged in my audio interface, and my interface to the krks with trs or whatever it is called). But when i plug a single xlr to the xlr in on the krk, the volume is very low. Why? I have set it to studio/line.



Is your master or channel volume turned down? Are you running in stereo and only getting have the signal to the monitor?


----------



## Allealex

friez256 said:


> I'm really not sure if this is place to do it here, but here are some older samples I did using an HD500. https://soundcloud.com/brianpharai/sets/samples
> 
> *mod edit: posts trying to sell services go in the Dealers section.*


Man this is just insane!


----------



## Usernames sucks

RickyCigs said:


> Is your master or channel volume turned down? Are you running in stereo and only getting have the signal to the monitor?


Pod is turned up, and im not stereo


----------



## RickyCigs

Usernames sucks said:


> Pod is turned up, and im not stereo



Try putting an xlr cable into the other output of the pod and don't hook it up to anything. I seem to recall reading something about that.


----------



## thebunfather

Originally Posted by Usernames sucks 
Hi, i have been thinking about hooking my pod hd500 up to one of my studio monitors to practice (i have 2 krk rockit 5). I have my computer plugged in my audio interface, and my interface to the krks with trs or whatever it is called). But when i plug a single xlr to the xlr in on the krk, the volume is very low. Why? I have set it to studio/line

I had the same problem with the XLR's. Use the 1/4" outs. They work much better.


----------



## RichIKE

hey guys, quick question. is it possible to open Pod Hd Pro customtones on the Pod Hd 500?


----------



## friez256

Allealex said:


> Man this is just insane!


Thanks!


----------



## friez256

I used a POD HD500 for guitar and bass tones on this! Day In Day Out - "Bulldog" Official Lyric Video - YouTube


----------



## DropTheSun

RichIKE said:


> hey guys, quick question. is it possible to open Pod Hd Pro customtones on the Pod Hd 500?



Yes it is. Just drag and drop them in the hd500 editor.


----------



## Usernames sucks

Hi, i have figured out that using my krk rokit studio monitors is just complicated, cause i have my pc in, they are not so powerful, they come from 2 places, so it dosent feel like an amp. I have been thinking about getting a floor monitor for my hd500. So from the xlr out it would be: Right xlr: floor monitor Left xlr: audio interface. This means that it feels more like an amp, and i can use the floor monitor to monitor myself while recording, just like a miced amp would feel. I just wonder, will this work? If you have units like the axe fx, would it still work? If yes, what floor monitor around 300$ (if thats enough money), would you reccomend? I assume all of them are full range flat response.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

How good is the the POD HD500 for recording real amps via the microphone input?

And before anyone tells me to just use the POD's onboard modeling, I'm just curious about how good the POD is for microphones.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Something I've been working on.Guitars is an ESP Grassroots with some shitty INF4 and INF3 pups for bridge and neck respectively ,bass is a shitty Granite 4 string with one P-style pup.I did some post-processing too (a little EQ,post compression and a little reverb).


https://soundcloud.com/dimitris-chaviaras/insert-witty-working-title


Do you think the guitars need less high end?

The distorted bass patch is something I built using the low and high channels when solo'd in the following video:



If you enjoyed the guitar and/or bass patch tell me and I'll share


----------



## RickyCigs

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How good is the the POD HD500 for recording real amps via the microphone input?
> 
> And before anyone tells me to just use the POD's onboard modeling, I'm just curious about how good the POD is for microphones.



I had planned on trying it for a long time, but then sold my amp before I did. I'm thinking it wouldn't be too bad. Even try out the tube pre with it. 

The only problem is that you don't have a level monitor, so it would be easy to clip the input.


----------



## meambobbo

deadnightshade,

sounds good to me. the highs are fine.


----------



## Semikiller

Haven't been able to record anything in ages because I recently joined the military. Just got my pod hd back in my dorm in tech school so now I can record stuff again! I'm really happy with the new updates/sounds since I last used the pod hd back in early 2012. I think I'm getting really close to my target sound, at least for rhythm guitar.

https://soundcloud.com/ahhlecks/forever_ago_wip


----------



## RickyCigs

bobbo makes an appearance! just in time to check out my newest work, including the fantastic Wayne Hudspath on vocals. 

Cannibalistic Genocide Ft. Wayne Hudspath (Mastered) by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## japs5607

So I finally got to try my pod hd out tonight with my new matrix power amp. I have to say I was a little disappointed at first. The clean tones came across really loud and clear which was perfect. But all my distorted patches all sounded weak. It was only by increasing the volume on the mixer within the pod that I could get some decent punch. Previously I was using my 6505 power amp and had no loss of volume when switching clean to distorted. Is this just going to be a case of tweaking all my patches ?


Thanks.


----------



## MistaSnowman

I'm still in the process of getting acquainted with my HD500 after having it for a few days. I'm amazed of the sounds it can produce yet intimidating at the same time because I'm almost at the point that I want to start to make my own patches but I don't feel like I know what I'm doing...yet.


----------



## meambobbo

Wowsers. These clips are srsly teh br00tz

Btw Ricky, I put the crunch lab/ liquifire combo in my ebmm. Sounds amazing


----------



## Rizza

So I just bought my new Pod HD Pro off Sweetwater. It's amazing and simply the best piece of gear I've purchased thus far. However I think I may have received a faulty unit. the fx loop send and return seems to be malfunctioning. I first tried to line in my ts9 and set that into the signal chain I would get no sound. I read the manual extensively on this so I know I did it correctly i.e. mix was up send and return levels were correct and all that. And also I know it's not my pedal because I tried it with several other pedals and they all did the same. I turned off the pod then restarted it. I played and all the sudden I would get sound for only a quick second then nothing again. 

This occurred a couple times more. I restarted the pod again and it magically worked without me doing anything else. So I continued using the pod and forgot about it. Then today I start it up and now I'm getting no sound. had to reboot the pod a couple times to get it work. What the hell man?! I know Sweetwater will replace it for me if it is a faulty unit, but it's a complete buzz kill coz I love it other than that. Anyone else experienced this problem?


----------



## Alekke

here's a clip from the rehearsal. POD HD Pro, Live stack mode, Tube poweramp, 2 cabs short delayed


----------



## Cindarl

Hi, I have a couple of questions concerning my new pod hd pro. I tried to look for answers from this thread but I gave up after reading 50 or so pages.

I'd like to replace my old amp (Roland cube 60) with this pod and I'm wondering which "method" should I use to play without headphones. I mean I borrowed an active speaker (dB technologies basic 400) from my friend to try it before I buy anything. Is it possible to play with this kind of a speaker or do you suggest studio monitors instead? It seems that a lot of people prefer studio monitors. I tried this borrowed speaker and it sounds a little "buzzy" or like there was too much bass, it could just be the settings though (I really just tried it). I tried both balanced and unbalanced outputs.

I mostly play at home nowadays since we don't have a place to practice with my band, but I'd like to know is it any good when the pod is put directly into PA when playing with a band? We play mostly high-gain stuff.

This is my first post here, sorry for these potentially stupid questions, I hope this makes any sense, but thanks for the answers anyway!


----------



## JLP2005

Cindarl said:


> Hi, I have a couple of questions concerning my new pod hd pro. I tried to look for answers from this thread but I gave up after reading 50 or so pages.
> 
> I'd like to replace my old amp (Roland cube 60) with this pod and I'm wondering which "method" should I use to play without headphones. I mean I borrowed an active speaker (dB technologies basic 400) from my friend to try it before I buy anything. Is it possible to play with this kind of a speaker or do you suggest studio monitors instead? It seems that a lot of people prefer studio monitors. I tried this borrowed speaker and it sounds a little "buzzy" or like there was too much bass, it could just be the settings though (I really just tried it). I tried both balanced and unbalanced outputs.
> 
> I mostly play at home nowadays since we don't have a place to practice with my band, but I'd like to know is it any good when the pod is put directly into PA when playing with a band? We play mostly high-gain stuff.
> 
> This is my first post here, sorry for these potentially stupid questions, I hope this makes any sense, but thanks for the answers anyway!




There are lots of different approaches that one could take with the HD 500 (including the option where you just plug into the venue's PA!), and according to a great load of youtubers, SSOrg'ers, it can do well in any type of environment, with one caveat:

*If you build a tone with the HD 500, it will 99% of the time only sound good with the medium you built it on.* Meaning, if you build a really good tone using some headphones, and then on jamday take your HD500 to a buddy's house to play through his high-end amp or something and use that patch, it's gonna sound like total shit.

I'm gonna highly recommend you purchase decent studio monitors since they have a 'flat response'. What this means is that there is close to zero 'coloration' of the sound-- it's being played through a speaker that is designed to produce the exact sound that your signal chain is producing. With all sorts of switch and swap cab impulses, amp modelers, effects and the like, it's highly beneficial for you to get a setup like this. Not only will you have an easier time eventually dialing in your mixes for a refined product, but you will be able to listen to albums + the like as they were intended to be heard.

I hope this helps, and if it doesn't, please leave me some followup questions!

And PS: Welcome to the board!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

RickyCigs said:


> I had planned on trying it for a long time, but then sold my amp before I did. I'm thinking it wouldn't be too bad. Even try out the tube pre with it.
> 
> The only problem is that you don't have a level monitor, so it would be easy to clip the input.



I can probably get passed that. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Fraz

meambobbo said:


> Put a Line 6 Drive in front of an Uber with the following settings:
> Drive 0, Bass 30, Mids 70, Treble 75, Output 100
> 
> Adjust the Amp DEPs on the Uber as follows:
> Master:45, Sag: 60, Hum: 60, Bias: 40, Bias X: 60
> 
> Does that not sound near identical to a 5150 to you?


Okay I know it was posted a long time ago but I only just found it. THANKYOU! Night and day difference compared with my old patch, sounds awesome through the xxl cab with the sm57 off axis


----------



## meambobbo

That tone is SO 100 posts ago...


----------



## RickyCigs

I've said it before, but the redwirez impulses are so freakin great. I've even found that I like a speaker MORE than the trusty v30.... I'm a huge fan of the eminence legend v12's in the soldano cabs. 

That being said, I now understand everyone's frustration with not being able to load custom impulses, and I think I'll write the company and complain lol


----------



## Purelojik

hey guys i was making a patch for my les paul with some custom SD pickups in it and realized that i've never tweaked the pod hd with this guitar. so i started from scratch and i think its sounding good.

i need your help to see what else i could do, i've lost a bit of objectivitiy while jamming with it too much. 

here's the tone i've been working on with my chambered mahog les paul with custom seymour duncan pickups
https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/idea-1-5


my usual tone is this with my mahogany 7 string with aftermaths.


----------



## Veldar

EDIT: Does the Pod HD Pro work good as a bass rig?
I want to use it for lemmy and Dick lovgren tones.


----------



## Fraz

meambobbo said:


> That tone is SO 100 posts ago...


Haha yeah i'm a little bit late to the party when it comes to reading through all of this thread


----------



## Metaljesus

Got my Alto today. Have only one word. Wow....


----------



## Leuchty

> Originally Posted by *meambobbo*
> 
> 
> _Put a Line 6 Drive in front of an Uber with the following settings:
> Drive 0, Bass 30, Mids 70, Treble 75, Output 100
> 
> Adjust the Amp DEPs on the Uber as follows:
> Master:45, Sag: 60, Hum: 60, Bias: 40, Bias X: 60
> 
> Does that not sound near identical to a 5150 to you?_


 
Tried this. I maybe late to the party but this sounds fantastic!


----------



## knifefightintheor

^

I took the same thing, added a JCM800 with similar settings, tweaked things out a bit, and now I have a nice beefy tone with a beautiful clarity. So, thanks!


----------



## Leuchty

Veldar said:


> EDIT: Does the Pod HD Pro work good as a bass rig?
> I want to use it for lemmy and Dick lovgren tones.


 
It does work well for Bass its just a little limited. The "Flip Top" is the only REAL bass amp but if you combine that with the Treadplate or the J-800 in the dual amp function you can get some pretty sweet tones.


----------



## peagull

This is probably a long shot I know, but anyone have any luck with getting an orangey style crunch out of the HD500, Tried searching the thread and a google search but I'm not finding anything.


----------



## RickyCigs

peagull said:


> This is probably a long shot I know, but anyone have any luck with getting an orangey style crunch out of the HD500, Tried searching the thread and a google search but I'm not finding anything.



Try the doom amp with a line6 drive in front.


----------



## peagull

Cheers man, I'll give that a go tonight. I would never have thought about trying the doom.


----------



## MF_Kitten

peagull said:


> Cheers man, I'll give that a go tonight. I would never have thought about trying the doom.



alternatively, try the Hiwatt model.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

You guys should try my new tone. My usb port on my pod broke so i can't upload it but roughly it's Hard Gate-Tube comp set to 5%-Vintage Pre Hp Lp to taste Gain 50% Output 55% and 180 for phase-tube screamer gain 0% treble bass 50% output 82% tone 85%- Two uberschalls. one with the treadplate cab and the other with the xxl. 57on axis for both mics. I think my gain is right at 15 percent on both. master is 32. Bias 50. All other things just adjust to taste. Sounds great.


----------



## SkullCrusher

Hello

As per title im looking at either going FRR with a line 6 pod pro rack mount or going for a rocktron velocity 300 with a 2x12 guitar cab.

Any thoughts.

This would probably be the pa speaker I would go with if I wenrt FRFR

Behringer VP1220D - Thomann UK Cyberstore

Does that look any good?

What would be the best choice for sound, practicality, reliability?

Thanks 
Dommy


----------



## RickyCigs

SkullCrusher said:


> Hello
> 
> As per title im looking at either going FRR with a line 6 pod pro rack mount or going for a rocktron velocity 300 with a 2x12 guitar cab.
> 
> Any thoughts.
> 
> This would probably be the pa speaker I would go with if I wenrt FRFR
> 
> Behringer VP1220D - Thomann UK Cyberstore
> 
> Does that look any good?
> 
> What would be the best choice for sound, practicality, reliability?
> 
> Thanks
> Dommy




Well if you want reliability, then rule out anything behringer. A pa speaker will obviously be easier to haul around if your gigging. But you need to ask yourself if you like the sound of a mic'd amp or the sound of an amp in the room.


----------



## HoKrll

My POD HD scared me today. HD Edit crashed and my POD went into boot loop mode. Luckily a reset fixed it.

In other news, got a question. Do a lot of the stock patches have internal clipping? I am assuming that is what it is. It is little bits of static. I can see it easily in my waveforms in Sonar. Turning down the master doesn't really help either, neither does the gain on my presonus firestudio.


----------



## Alice AKW

Did some work work on my 8 string tones, demo a couple of em here, my tone is panned left


----------



## RickyCigs

once again proving what the hd500 is really capable of. i made a new soldano patch and had to make use of it alongside my epic patch. 

although, i did cheat a little and used the redwirez impulses again. Soldano eminence v12 w/md409 mic and LeCab2 to be exact. 

Murderous Rhythm by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## RichIKE

can someone with a HD pro please measure how wide and deep it is? thank you


----------



## RickyCigs

RichIKE said:


> can someone with a HD pro please measure how wide and deep it is? thank you




I can't say for sure about the depth, but every single piece of rack gear is the same width. I'm sure that will narrow your search a bit


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> once again proving what the hd500 is really capable of. i made a new soldano patch and had to make use of it alongside my epic patch.
> 
> although, i did cheat a little and used the redwirez impulses again. Soldano eminence v12 w/md409 mic and LeCab2 to be exact.
> 
> Murderous Rhythm by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Hear the world



Is that the RG827 in action?


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Is that the RG827 in action?



It's an rg927qm actually  as well as a gsr206 for the bass.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

RichIKE said:


> can someone with a HD pro please measure how wide and deep it is? thank you



The Pod HD Pro is 20cm deep (more or less).


----------



## SnowfaLL

I was also hoping someone could get the exact depth measurements on the Pod HD Pro.. from the front knobs to the back with right angle jacks inserted ideally; 

Still not sure if im going to sell my axe-fx ultra and go back to the Pod HD.. Theres definitely a dropoff in tonal quality, but its not THAT significant and the axe-fx is just all around buggy and frustrating as hell (axe-edit blows compared to line 6 software, and wayy more tweaking required to use) - I posted this in the axe-fx thread:

Axe-edit is a joke compared to the Line 6 software, and the Ultra requires more tweaking to get a good tone where the Pod HD literally sounds great just with an amp block alone. Sure, the Ultra sounds better, but its not $1000 better IMO, so Im not sure. With the Kemper and Ultra, the main difference im hearing over the cheaper modellers is just a more "rounded" out tone, and on the lows and highs they sound a lot less artificial, but I could definitely (and did for 3 years) gig with the Pod and be happy with my tone.. The HD I actually didnt notice any drop-off from my real tube amps, but the Zoom G3 I do feel slightly lacking.. IMO Anyone can get a great tone from the HD or 11R and above, thats all you "need", anything else is more a luxury.


----------



## Shask

I find that I have to tweak the POD HD WAY more than the Axe-FX Standard. I am always messing with settings on it because something always sounds off about the tone. On my Standard I basically load an amp, load an OD pedal, and it is pretty much what I want. I tweak it WAY less...

I use an old version of Axe-Edit and it works well for me. I think the editing is actually way better than the HD Edit, but HD Edit does have better send/receive/save control.


----------



## jmeezle

Pod HD500 user here.

I've been able to dial in some great sounding tones in the HD500 but now I am looking to reamp some clean DI tracks that I recorded not too long ago. I've been successful in doing the whole L/MONO to Guitar In connection through USB, creating a new track in my DAW, etc etc. 

The one thing I'm REALLY struggling with is get ANY sort of decent or useful tone out of the reamping process. I have Redwirez MixIR with Mesa and Soldano IR's but I'm lost as to where to start on the actual HD500 itself to get anything sounding decent. I've tried the Treadplate pre with no cab, the F-Ball pre with no cab and I'm getting nowhere.

I'm brand new to reamping and I'm probably doing something glaringly wrong. If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## RickyCigs

jmeezle said:


> Pod HD500 user here.
> 
> I've been able to dial in some great sounding tones in the HD500 but now I am looking to reamp some clean DI tracks that I recorded not too long ago. I've been successful in doing the whole L/MONO to Guitar In connection through USB, creating a new track in my DAW, etc etc.
> 
> The one thing I'm REALLY struggling with is get ANY sort of decent or useful tone out of the reamping process. I have Redwirez MixIR with Mesa and Soldano IR's but I'm lost as to where to start on the actual HD500 itself to get anything sounding decent. I've tried the Treadplate pre with no cab, the F-Ball pre with no cab and I'm getting nowhere.
> 
> I'm brand new to reamping and I'm probably doing something glaringly wrong. If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated!




I posted the reamping process a few pages ago in full detail. I've reamped a few different DI tracks with great success. The redwirez impulses have also been a godsend for me. 

A tip for them though that's always been useful for great tones for me, mix an impulse from the cap and cone edge using the same mic and speaker. 

Also keep in mind that you'll need to tweak your tones slightly using the redwirez impulses as they have a much different response than the onboard ones. I noticed that I had to use at least 5-10% less gain on every patch.

Also, make sure you use the full version with no cab, not the pre only as the redwirez have basically zero power amp coloration, so they'll sound hella thin without it. I would say that's 95% of your problem right there as I noticed that you only listed that you used the pre models.


----------



## jmeezle

RickyCigs said:


> I posted the reamping process a few pages ago in full detail. I've reamped a few different DI tracks with great success. The redwirez impulses have also been a godsend for me.
> 
> A tip for them though that's always been useful for great tones for me, mix an impulse from the cap and cone edge using the same mic and speaker.
> 
> Also keep in mind that you'll need to tweak your tones slightly using the redwirez impulses as they have a much different response than the onboard ones. I noticed that I had to use at least 5-10% less gain on every patch.
> 
> Also, make sure you use the full version with no cab, not the pre only as the redwirez have basically zero power amp coloration, so they'll sound hella thin without it. I would say that's 95% of your problem right there as I noticed that you only listed that you used the pre models.



Wow man, thank you for the detailed response! I think using the pre only is what's killing me. I'm going to give it another go tonight. Thank you again!


----------



## RickyCigs

jmeezle said:


> Wow man, thank you for the detailed response! I think using the pre only is what's killing me. I'm going to give it another go tonight. Thank you again!



Glad I could help!


----------



## Alice AKW

Used my Clean tone for this https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/simple-and-clean-utada-hikaru


----------



## RickyCigs

derp de-derp

Maniacal Deathstroke Preview by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## Veldar

Can the whammy pedal on the Pod HD go up an octave?


----------



## RickyCigs

Veldar said:


> Can the whammy pedal on the Pod HD go up an octave?



Yes it can.


----------



## Veldar

RickyCigs said:


> Yes it can.



Thank you very much, How Digital does it sound?


----------



## jmeezle

Used a Treadplate patch with the Soldano 4x12 impulse for this one.

Metal Foundry + "One Shot Death Snare" Test by jm2484 on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## RickyCigs

jmeezle said:


> Used a Treadplate patch with the Soldano 4x12 impulse for this one.
> 
> Metal Foundry + "One Shot Death Snare" Test by jm2484 on SoundCloud - Hear the world




Do you use the eminence legend v12's or the s12x's?


----------



## that short guy

Veldar said:


> Thank you very much, How Digital does it sound?


 
Depends on how many notes you're playing at once... single note lines not digital at all.... chords, however can get really digital sounding


----------



## RickyCigs

Veldar said:


> Thank you very much, How Digital does it sound?



It sounds pretty digital. I'm not a fan, but I don't really use that kind of effect. Just the basics like compressor, eq and delay for leads. Oh, and that other thing, you know, what was it again? Oh, right. Gain.


----------



## Veldar

that short guy said:


> Depends on how many notes you're playing at once... single note lines not digital at all.... chords, however can get really digital sounding


 
OK I was just goning to use it for solos so It should be fine.


----------



## that short guy

So I tried something new.... This wouldn't work in a live situation unless you had three guitar players with HD's but for the studio I thought it sounded kinda cool. I panned one guitar hard left (mesa/engl tone) one guitar hard right (mesa/marshal tone) and one dead center (uber/epic tone) and it gave my overall tone a bit more depth. this is a raw track but let me know what you think. oh and ignore the vocals I forgot to mute one channel of the vocals so there in there for a little bit. 

https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/work-in-progress

anyone else do anything like that technique?

EDIT: Also does anyone have a Peavey JSX Lead/Solo tone? It's probably one of my favorite amps and right now and it's the only head that I am thinking about getting because I haven't been able to find a way to make a JSX tone on the HD Pro.


----------



## meambobbo

Whammy pedal can go -2 octaves to +2 octaves, and can be set up to go from x to y as you move from heel to toe. For instance, you can set the foot controller to the Whammy's pitch parameter and set min to 50% and max to 75%. That gives you heel unison, toe +1 octave. Or you could set min 50%, max 25%, which would give you heel unison, toe -1 octave. or you could do min 0%, max 100%, which gives you heel -2 octaves to toe +2 octaves.

It sounds pretty darn good IMO, but I have never used the original. I have heard complaints that the note tracking isn't like the original, so you don't get strange artifacts when doing chords like you would with the original. I dunno. It definitely doesn't sound 'digital' to me.

Keep in mind that setting the pedal's heel and toe positions to intervals other than octaves is pretty much impossible. For example, if a fifth interval is halfway between unison and one octave, you'd need to set the min or max to 62.5% to go up a fifth. You can't do that currently. It has been noted as a major disadvantage, especially if you're using it with ~50% mix so you get the harmony. You can easily set it to a fifth using the effect's pitch parameter. It's just mapping it to the pedal that is the problem.


----------



## Purelojik

Ok so i finally made a patch for the nailbombs that im happy with. its a combo of my main aftermath patch and the existing nailbomb patch! 

this is single tracked with a wonky bass that i should have spent time editing but i was too excited.

https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/fee-fi-fo-fum-new-and-final

thoughts?


----------



## that short guy

Purelojik said:


> Ok so i finally made a patch for the nailbombs that im happy with. its a combo of my main aftermath patch and the existing nailbomb patch!
> 
> this is single tracked with a wonky bass that i should have spent time editing but i was too excited.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/fee-fi-fo-fum-new-and-final
> 
> thoughts?


 

I left a comment on the actually soundcloud clip but I really like it bro. No complaints here


----------



## RickyCigs

that short guy said:


> So I tried something new.... This wouldn't work in a live situation unless you had three guitar players with HD's but for the studio I thought it sounded kinda cool. I panned one guitar hard left (mesa/engl tone) one guitar hard right (mesa/marshal tone) and one dead center (uber/epic tone) and it gave my overall tone a bit more depth. this is a raw track but let me know what you think. oh and ignore the vocals I forgot to mute one channel of the vocals so there in there for a little bit.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/work-in-progress
> 
> anyone else do anything like that technique?
> 
> EDIT: Also does anyone have a Peavey JSX Lead/Solo tone? It's probably one of my favorite amps and right now and it's the only head that I am thinking about getting because I haven't been able to find a way to make a JSX tone on the HD Pro.




Too many tones mixed together in my opinion. Dual amp tones with different amps as opposed to just different cabs sound off to begin with, then mixing two or in this case three just makes it messy. 

Of course, that's just my opinion and I use single amp tones exclusively. However I have recently been thinking of trying to tone match my redwirez impulses with the onboard pod impulses.


----------



## Purelojik

RickyCigs said:


> Too many tones mixed together in my opinion. Dual amp tones with different amps as opposed to just different cabs sound off to begin with, then mixing two or in this case three just makes it messy.
> 
> Of course, that's just my opinion and I use single amp tones exclusively. However I have recently been thinking of trying to tone match my redwirez impulses with the onboard pod impulses.



EDIT: sorry its late i thought it was a response to my earlier post lol sorry


----------



## jmeezle

RickyCigs said:


> Do you use the eminence legend v12's or the s12x's?



I used the S12Xs.


----------



## RickyCigs

jmeezle said:


> I used the S12Xs.



Interesting. I didn't seem to like them as much as the legends personally, but your clips still sound really good.


----------



## jmeezle

RickyCigs said:


> Interesting. I didn't seem to like them as much as the legends personally, but your clips still sound really good.



Thanks dude. I'm using a patch that I found of the Line 6 site where a guy dialed in a Treadplate patch specifically for EMG's. For the life of me I can't find the link but I'm using that and backed off the drive a bit. This Soldano IR is really giving me the sound out of my 8 string that I really like.


----------



## RickyCigs

jmeezle said:


> Thanks dude. I'm using a patch that I found of the Line 6 site where a guy dialed in a Treadplate patch specifically for EMG's. For the life of me I can't find the link but I'm using that and backed off the drive a bit. This Soldano IR is really giving me the sound out of my 8 string that I really like.



I guess I'll have to do some tweaking tonight and see what I can get out of it. I came up with a soldano patch that I love with my 8 string with just a small amount of twiddling lol


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Hi guys! I saw Nolly and Misha (and Wes) uploaded their patches on AxeChange. I haven't AxeEdit installed on my PC and I cannot download it from the Fractal site. I want to "copy" the patches on my HD Pro (just to clarify: I don't want the exact sound), can anyone post the "Pod version"?


----------



## that short guy

RickyCigs said:


> Too many tones mixed together in my opinion. Dual amp tones with different amps as opposed to just different cabs sound off to begin with, then mixing two or in this case three just makes it messy.
> 
> Of course, that's just my opinion and I use single amp tones exclusively. However I have recently been thinking of trying to tone match my redwirez impulses with the onboard pod impulses.


 
Fair points, I'm just trying something new. but I will say that after giving my ears a rest if I'm going to do the try tone thing... I've gotta clean up that mid range and tighten my playing a bit.


----------



## JLP2005

The SLO-100 overdrive model on the HD500 is seriously a gigantic pile of golden sludge. I cannot get enough of it. It has that wonderful, butter-on-my-biscuit distortion without any smudgy bass toots. Just fucking divine.

Wanna kick it up a notch? I highly recommend putting a face mask on, but dual amp that shit with the Line 6 'Doom' for a rhythm patch. Pedal it with a boost, and a distortion pedal of your choice (I like the Fuzz modeled after the Big Muff).

Pan each amp about 15-30% L/R if you've got a stereo system, and make sure you're sitting down. Your nuts will empty within seconds, and I don't want a fellow SS.org'er buckling at the knees and taking a desk to the face.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Any one have any tips on a post rockish sound on the pod? I'd like to fuck around with some of that stuff. Think Russian Circles, Newer Cloudkicker, Pelican. 
Only problem is the USB port on my pod broke the day I was trying to download the new amp models so I don't have those.


----------



## mindwalker

Hey guys!

I thought I'd start a new thread but probably not worthy it 

My question is the following: is the POD HD 500 worth the upgrade from a "lower" POD ?
And before you shoot me let me explain the situation since it's very dependent on each person.

I already have a POD X3 Live. It works well but it has a USB dropout issue which is immensely annoying. I thought it'd be a good time to upgrade specially since a shop nearby is offering 10% off. However with the POD HD 500 I will have to create my tones again! Ok.. not such a biggie as I only have 2 or 3 that I really use. I've briefly tried the HD500 in a shop at some point and wasn't overly impressed with its sound via headphones.. perhaps a n00b problem though.

It's just that I saw so many cool things that are coming out this year that I'm not sure where to spend my money lol! (Laney IRT Studio, ENGL Ironball and others.. ok they're entirely different beasts though)


----------



## MistaSnowman

mindwalker said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I thought I'd start a new thread but probably not worthy it
> 
> My question is the following: is the POD HD 500 worth the upgrade from a "lower" POD ?
> And before you shoot me let me explain the situation since it's very dependent on each person.
> 
> I already have a POD X3 Live. It works well but it has a USB dropout issue which is immensely annoying. I thought it'd be a good time to upgrade specially since a shop nearby is offering 10% off. However with the POD HD 500 I will have to create my tones again! Ok.. not such a biggie as I only have 2 or 3 that I really use. I've briefly tried the HD500 in a shop at some point and wasn't overly impressed with its sound via headphones.. perhaps a n00b problem though.
> 
> It's just that I saw so many cool things that are coming out this year that I'm not sure where to spend my money lol! (Laney IRT Studio, ENGL Ironball and others.. ok they're entirely different beasts though)


 
In short...yes, it is worth the upgrade. In the vid below, this guy explains his upgrade from a previous POD to the HD500...


----------



## Leuchty

JLP2005 said:


> The SLO-100 overdrive model on the HD500 is seriously a gigantic pile of golden sludge. I cannot get enough of it. It has that wonderful, butter-on-my-biscuit distortion without any smudgy bass toots. Just fucking divine.
> 
> Wanna kick it up a notch? I highly recommend putting a face mask on, but dual amp that shit with the Line 6 'Doom' for a rhythm patch. Pedal it with a boost, and a distortion pedal of your choice (I like the Fuzz modeled after the Big Muff).
> 
> Pan each amp about 15-30% L/R if you've got a stereo system, and make sure you're sitting down. Your nuts will empty within seconds, and I don't want a fellow SS.org'er buckling at the knees and taking a desk to the face.


 



"desk to the face..."


----------



## meambobbo

ALL CAPS MAJOR ANNOUCEMENTses...

1) I have finally quasi-mastered my patches as gig-level volumes against the cd's used to dial them in. So they should sound great at full volume as well as in mixes similar to those used as reference. If you have a question about what was used as reference, please ask.

I had previously volume-leveled all my patches, but I probably screwed that up with the latest tweaks. I won't have time to truly level them all again for a little while. Sorry. Also, I know the effects aren't always ordered the same way they appear in Edit - I blame Edit for that - it takes too much time to get them ordered correctly. Also, I probably don't have all the footswitches set up to toggle effects on/off like I'd want to in a live situation. I don't play live, so I don't have that requirement. I will eventually get around to it, but if you need it now, you'll have to make the changes yourself. Soooorrrry.

Also, I now use a Crunch Lab and Liquifire in my JPM and D-Activators in my RGA8. So they are dialed in for those pickups specifically (7S_* patches for the RGA8, everything else using the JPM). Use that reference point to adjust. The JPM seems to have a bit more gain and smooth crispiness to it.

Please give me some feedback as to how the patches sound. I don't have awesome expensive monitors or a sound-dampened room to play in. I just get the tone sounding good on my headphones and monitors and call it a day. I tend to have made them a bit darker this go round...let me know if I overdid it.

2) BY POPULAR DEMAND, I have made HD Pro and HD Desktop/Bean versions of my patches and setlists. Keep in mind I don't own either device, so there may be a discrepancy here or there. The common trick of changing the file extension and loading was not a 100% replication. The input settings were always "off". So I had to go back and manually set those up. I cannot guarantee none of the settings got changed. If something sounds horrible, let me know and I'll compare specific patches to the original HD 500 ones.

3) I will soon be posting requests for clips to put up on my site with a revamped tone demo section. I'll take whatever you're willing to give me (solos/rhythm, solo/full mix, single-tracked/double-tracked, original compositions/covers/random riffs or noodling), but I'm only going to post stuff that I think sounds badazz. You guys tend to exceed that bar, so...

I will announce specific "prizes" to go along with those who can get me the best clips, but anyone featured on my site will get credit with their name, as well as a link to their page (or whatever you'd prefer). Would definitely be a good way to get exposure.

I won't be too rigid about what is allowable or not, but the ground rule is to not make heavy modifications to the patches or use a bunch of external gear. And to please let me know how you've deviated from my stock patches.

Enjoy, humans!
Index of /podhd/patches


----------



## RickyCigs

Good to see your still keeping your sanity Bobbo! I may have to check some of these out. 

I actually attempted to replicate the redwirez impulses I've been using on the pod with very little success, so I guess I'll stick to using external ir's since I'm another one that doesn't play live....

On that note, keep watch in the not too distant future as I'll be posting album versions of my tracks, or possibly even the whole album! Got myself a thick ass heavy kick drum sound to top everything off, so things are looking up!


----------



## Purelojik

new patch with my custom SD pickups! they are looser than BKP but i love them. They keep me from djenting my brains out.

https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/les-paul-pearly-gates-custom


----------



## osmosis2259

It was one of those nights but a lot of fun

I felt like messing around with the POD HD Desktop by creating a new rhythm patch.
You can hear it in a mix with programmed drums (ezdrummer metal machine) & bass.
After the mix, you can hear the guitar by itself. I used the same guitar patch for the bass as well.


----------



## HOGANMW

Guys if you are looking for very good active PA speaker and you have some extra cash then try EV 12" and 15" speakers.

Wooden Electro Voice 15" will kick your ass. I played with 5 different speaker brands (250 - 750 pounds each) and EV is a MASTER .

POD HD500 sounds awesome with this speaker. Forget about ALTO, Yamaha etc.


----------



## Allealex

Hi guys this is one of my first recordings, hope you enjoy it  Let me know what you think about it 

https://soundcloud.com/allealex/pod-hd500-test-rose-of-sharyn


----------



## meambobbo

HOGANMW said:


> Guys if you are looking for very good active PA speaker and you have some extra cash then try EV 12" and 15" speakers.
> 
> Wooden Electro Voice 15" will kick your ass. I played with 5 different speaker brands (250 - 750 pounds each) and EV is a MASTER .
> 
> POD HD500 sounds awesome with this speaker. Forget about ALTO, Yamaha etc.


 
I was gonna get an Alto TS112a or TS115a. I would forget about them for something better, but it seems like nothing comes close to their bang/$. Anyone know a better option?


----------



## meambobbo

RickyCigs said:


> Good to see your still keeping your sanity Bobbo! I may have to check some of these out.
> 
> I actually attempted to replicate the redwirez impulses I've been using on the pod with very little success, so I guess I'll stick to using external ir's since I'm another one that doesn't play live....
> 
> On that note, keep watch in the not too distant future as I'll be posting album versions of my tracks, or possibly even the whole album! Got myself a thick ass heavy kick drum sound to top everything off, so things are looking up!


 
I made an entire setlist where I EQ'ed the crap out of the HD cab/mics to sound similar to their RedWirez counterparts from a frequency response standpoint. It gets close but not 100%.

www.foobazaar.com/podhd/PodCabComp/

I find the dual cab technique works better - better SNR and highs.


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> I made an entire setlist where I EQ'ed the crap out of the HD cab/mics to sound similar to their RedWirez counterparts from a frequency response standpoint. It gets close but not 100%.
> 
> www.foobazaar.com/podhd/PodCabComp/
> 
> I find the dual cab technique works better - better SNR and highs.




I was getting good results with the dual cab/same mic/same amp, but I've fallen for the eminence legend v12's and the pod just doesn't quite do them lol


----------



## eastguitar

Hi Friends!

This is my test #2 of Periphery Racecar.

https://soundcloud.com/estebansoto/elements-racecar-periphery

Greetings!


----------



## jimwratt

I REALLY wish I had one of these . I have a Boss GT8 and it sucks. I've literally never had good metal tone. Feelsbadman


----------



## MistaSnowman

jimwratt said:


> I REALLY wish I had one of these . I have a Boss GT8 and it sucks. I've literally never had good metal tone. Feelsbadman


 
Time to sell the Boss...Boss, and get what you want.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

^ Yeah man, at least get an HD300. They may not be as flexible as the 500s, but they still sound amazing.


----------



## jimwratt

MistaSnowman said:


> Time to sell the Boss...Boss, and get what you want.



Trust me, it's days are numbered. If you don't play metal, its GREAT, just like all the Boss stuff. Cleans and mid gains for days. But I have a Mesa Lonestar Special for an amp. That base is very well covered. Metal tones are what I don't have. I just don't have the money for fear right now. I want a a POD and an 8 string, but the economy is not cooperating with me.


----------



## RickyCigs

I just thought I would mention that I've now officially been following this thread for 100 pages. Quite a milestone for me.....


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Ocara-Jacob said:


> ^ Yeah man, at least get an HD300. They may not be as flexible as the 500s, but they still sound amazing.



I agree on the sound, but I disagree on settling for the 300. It is extremely limited. Listen to a guy that's been there, it is very much worth the wait for a 500 or a PRO because it will save you mountains of frustration in the long run.


----------



## jimwratt

Captain Butterscotch said:


> I agree on the sound, but I disagree on settling for the 300. It is extremely limited. Listen to a guy that's been there, it is very much worth the wait for a 500 or a PRO because it will save you mountains of frustration in the long run.



I'd get one if it did the 4cm and the price difference between it and the 400 pretty much means its more sensible to do the 500. As far as I'm concerned, the 4cm should be a standard feature like the USB and headphone outputs.


----------



## Purelojik

jimwratt said:


> I'd get one if it did the 4cm and the price difference between it and the 400 pretty much means its more sensible to do the 500. As far as I'm concerned, the 4cm should be a standard feature like the USB and headphone outputs.



your gonna get frustrated quickly. i feel the price for the 500/pro is because theres nothing holding it back lol. also check Hello Music. they are on there for less than in stores


----------



## ghostred7

I've thinking about getting a HD Pro. Question: For the xlr stereo out...does it have the ability to be different tones on each out?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

ghostred7 said:


> I've thinking about getting a HD Pro. Question: For the xlr stereo out...does it have the ability to be different tones on each out?



XLR outs work the same way as regular stereo outs, just that they are low impedance. That doesn't make much difference if used in rehearsal/live scenarios. I'd use XLR only if I'm recording in studio and they don't have S/PDIF inputs (That won't happen, they do have S/PDIF inputs).

About the different tones, I guess you want dual-amps or dual lines. That is possible in every stereo output, whether is regular, XLR or S/PDIF.


----------



## ghostred7

leechmasterargentina said:


> XLR outs work the same way as regular stereo outs, just that they are low impedance. That doesn't make much difference if used in rehearsal/live scenarios. I'd use XLR only if I'm recording in studio and they don't have S/PDIF inputs (That won't happen, they do have S/PDIF inputs).
> 
> About the different tones, I guess you want dual-amps or dual lines. That is possible in every stereo output, whether is regular, XLR or S/PDIF.


Cool, thx


----------



## JLP2005

I know this might have been asked somewhere else in this thread, but has anyone ever been able to get a 5150ish tone out of the HD500?

I have a few ways I think I could get close to that amp's tone (SLO-100 w/ a good treble boost).

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## RickyCigs

JLP2005 said:


> I know this might have been asked somewhere else in this thread, but has anyone ever been able to get a 5150ish tone out of the HD500?
> 
> I have a few ways I think I could get close to that amp's tone (SLO-100 w/ a good treble boost).
> 
> Anyone got any ideas?



Look at page 185.


----------



## JLP2005

RickyCigs said:


> Look at page 185.



Found it on 184


----------



## Webmaestro

Any HD Pro users out there using a piezo-equipped guitar with a single stereo output jack? If so, I have a question...

My guitar now has a stereo output jack--I just had a piezo system retrofitted into my Edge Pro 7.

Is my best/only option to use a Y splitter and go into the left and right inputs of the HD Pro? That's what I'm doing now, and I have the line-in the switch set for -10db, and the inputs configured for:

Input Source 1: Guitar+Line L
Input Source 2: Guitar+Line R

This all works okay, but I get a little low-level hiss that way. Wondering if I'm missing something obvious or could be using a better setup.


----------



## RickyCigs

JLP2005 said:


> Found it on 184



I knew i was one of those.


----------



## JLP2005

RickyCigs said:


> I knew i was one of those.



Mind if I stop by your cave? The moss you grow must be so good


----------



## RickyCigs

JLP2005 said:


> Mind if I stop by your cave? The moss you grow must be so good



I dunno if I'm willing to share... I've got the moss rigged to power my pod and laptop right now and I still have 5 songs to finish up on my album


----------



## Alice AKW

Guys I am having a hell of a time dialing in a good lead tone to work with my normal rhythm tone, which is the F-Ball with the XXL and the 67 condenser driven by a screamer with some pre and post EQ, any tips?


----------



## RickyCigs

Kane_Wolf said:


> Guys I am having a hell of a time dialing in a good lead tone to work with my normal rhythm tone, which is the F-Ball with the XXL and the 67 condenser driven by a screamer with some pre and post EQ, any tips?



I'm not sure what type of lead tone your going for, but try using a line6 drive instead of the screamer. It will give you a much smoother sound.


----------



## Alice AKW

RickyCigs said:


> I'm not sure what type of lead tone your going for, but try using a line6 drive instead of the screamer. It will give you a much smoother sound.



Something kinda like Loomis's tone, with a little more warmth


----------



## meambobbo

leechmasterargentina said:


> XLR outs work the same way as regular stereo outs, just that they are low impedance. That doesn't make much difference if used in rehearsal/live scenarios. I'd use XLR only if I'm recording in studio and they don't have S/PDIF inputs (That won't happen, they do have S/PDIF inputs).
> 
> About the different tones, I guess you want dual-amps or dual lines. That is possible in every stereo output, whether is regular, XLR or S/PDIF.



I wouldn't say this is wholly true. XLR is a balanced connection which means it isn't as susceptible to external interference. Generally this is more of a concern in a studio where there's lots and lots of gear in small spaces and possibly florescent lighting. But depending on the gig, it can be just as bad, if not worse.

Two big differences between the XLR and 1/4" analog outputs are that the XLR's never sum to mono whereas the 1/4" will if only one of them has a plug connected. And the XLR's aren't as loud as the 1/4" outs (I think). So take that into consideration.


----------



## RickyCigs

Kane_Wolf said:


> Something kinda like Loomis's tone, with a little more warmth



Then definitely try without the screamer on your engl patch or with the screamer on say, a soldano patch.


----------



## Purelojik

MID FOCUS before the amp. its liek a warm screamer


----------



## RickyCigs

Purelojik said:


> MID FOCUS before the amp. its liek a warm screamer



Everyone loves a warm screamer


----------



## surfthealien

what he said  I use the line 6 drive on all my patches. I really think lead tone is more of the player and not the patches used. I use a loomis sig as my main guitar and I use the F ball as my main HD patch but I still sound like James no matter what. I know that tone is in the fingers is said way to much but it is true. I have found that double tracking any solo stuff I do does warm it up not duplicate but play the shit twice. Oh I would like to post a improv track I just did with meambobo's latest patches. This is a raw track no eq no comp no nothing just the patch with some drums and a bass sim I quad tracked the rhythm with the periphery patch on the left and tesseract? patch on the right. For the lead I used the just shred patch. This isnt a OMG BROOTZ track but I hope you enjoy!

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/cheers


----------



## meambobbo

yes the most important thing to realize about the line 6 drive is the mids parameter is actually a frequency control, not amplitude. this lets you dial in exactly where the peak of the mids-boost is, and let's you dramatically alter the tone of the distortion you get from the amp. I find it's best to find a good spot for mids first, then tweak bass/treble until you're close then start tweaking each way. And when you move mids, you should compensate by balancing the other controls.


----------



## Alice AKW

Thanks for the tip on that mid focus, it's doing wonders for me


----------



## ghostred7

Well, I broke down and ordered one today. It should be here by Wed evening. Now hopefully I'll be able to finally get close to that Criss Oliva inspired tone (HotMK through GB with heavier on the GB) I've been trying to get **crosses fingers**


----------



## JLP2005

ghostred7 said:


> Well, I broke down and ordered one today. It should be here by Wed evening. Now hopefully I'll be able to finally get close to that Criss Oliva inspired tone (HotMK through GB with heavier on the GB) I've been trying to get **crosses fingers**



Put the time in, and you might get more than you asked for-- the POD HD 500 is wonderful.


----------



## flaik

jimwratt said:


> I'd get one if it did the 4cm and the price difference between it and the 400 pretty much means its more sensible to do the 500. As far as I'm concerned, the 4cm should be a standard feature like the USB and headphone outputs.



you can do 4cm. I have my hd500 set up 4cm with a 5150 and it rips.

theres a few youtube videas of people doing it to.


----------



## jimwratt

flaik said:


> you can do 4cm. I have my hd500 set up 4cm with a 5150 and it rips.
> 
> theres a few youtube videas of people doing it to.



I was referring to the 300. My understanding is that the 400 and the 500 do the 4cm but that the 300 does not. Is that false?


----------



## PodHdBean

if u want that criss oliva tone 
you wont be disappointed in the soldano on the pod hd


ghostred7 said:


> Well, I broke down and ordered one today. It should be here by Wed evening. Now hopefully I'll be able to finally get close to that Criss Oliva inspired tone (HotMK through GB with heavier on the GB) I've been trying to get **crosses fingers**


----------



## leechmasterargentina

meambobbo said:


> I wouldn't say this is wholly true. XLR is a balanced connection which means it isn't as susceptible to external interference. Generally this is more of a concern in a studio where there's lots and lots of gear in small spaces and possibly florescent lighting. But depending on the gig, it can be just as bad, if not worse.
> 
> Two big differences between the XLR and 1/4" analog outputs are that the XLR's never sum to mono whereas the 1/4" will if only one of them has a plug connected. And the XLR's aren't as loud as the 1/4" outs (I think). So take that into consideration.



I was trying to be simple about it. I never had any problems with interference whatsoever using regular outputs. The only thing I forgot to mention that the output could be louder in the regular 1/4 outputs if the "line" setting is selected.


----------



## RedSkull

Hey dudes, its been a while but I've managed to step out of Black ops 2 long enough to write a death metal song (POD HD BEAN)

sounds pretty tight to me , enjoy https://dl.dropbox.com/u/105858506/final 3.mp3


----------



## Purelojik

RedSkull said:


> Hey dudes, its been a while but I've managed to step out of Black ops 2 long enough to write a death metal song (POD HD BEAN)
> 
> sounds pretty tight to me , enjoy https://dl.dropbox.com/u/105858506/final 3.mp3



FUCK YES! lol this made my LOL in the beginning, then it got awesome.


----------



## RedSkull

Purelojik said:


> FUCK YES! lol this made my LOL in the beginning, then it got awesome.



hahaha death metal is all about dual pitched vocals


----------



## Alice AKW

Hey guys, tried my hand at nailing the periphery tone, whatcha think? https://dl.dropbox.com/s/9lfdj5nbq0...QbeEL4gCagHfvW4O2t7lNFjV81moTvYc0JajsSug&dl=1


----------



## PodHdBean

post patch!


Kane_Wolf said:


> Hey guys, tried my hand at nailing the periphery tone, whatcha think? https://dl.dropbox.com/s/9lfdj5nbq0...QbeEL4gCagHfvW4O2t7lNFjV81moTvYc0JajsSug&dl=1


----------



## Alice AKW

PodHdBean said:


> post patch!



http://line6.com/customtone/tone/222911/


----------



## MobiusR

Harlem Shake COVER BROS

https://soundcloud.com/mobiusr/harlemdjent


----------



## surfthealien

Here is another one using bobo's patches. I really like the periphery clean patch! These are the straight patches just quad tracked no post processing. Oh the last solo is one of my lead patches. The first solo is like eight tracked I used the 80's lead and Just shred patches for that one.

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/sunday


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Kane_Wolf said:


> Hey guys, tried my hand at nailing the periphery tone, whatcha think? https://dl.dropbox.com/s/9lfdj5nbq0...QbeEL4gCagHfvW4O2t7lNFjV81moTvYc0JajsSug&dl=1



Dude. +rep. What pups are you using?


----------



## friez256

Hey everyone, my band just released this EP and all guitar/bass tones on it were from an HD500! If you dig this type of music, check it out if you want. 
Day In Day Out

Here's also the main rhythm patch I used on it if anyone is interested, thanks!
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/59586424/BP Rhythm.h5e


----------



## Alice AKW

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Dude. +rep. What pups are you using?



Stock RG7321 pups, cue the jaw drops 

Oh, and just take out the tube comp and gate to taste if you're wanting to quad track or get some more dynamics.


----------



## Zei

Check out my new song! https://soundcloud.com/nicholas-nicoletti/fei-long

The guitar (and bass) start at :36. Both were done with the HD500. Very little actual mixing, considering I know next to nothing about that.


----------



## SDSM

Zei said:


> Check out my new song! https://soundcloud.com/nicholas-nicoletti/fei-long
> 
> The guitar (and bass) start at :36. Both were done with the HD500. Very little actual mixing, considering I know next to nothing about that.



Nice work man! Could you share that patch? Or tell us your settings?


----------



## Zei

SDSM said:


> Nice work man! Could you share that patch? Or tell us your settings?



Course man! Glad you like it 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dehy3uejf5azt7h/Djenttastic Rec.h5e


----------



## SDSM

Zei said:


> Course man! Glad you like it
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/dehy3uejf5azt7h/Djenttastic Rec.h5e



Cool, thanks man! I will try it out tomorrow morning. What guitar did you use for your recording?


----------



## Miijk

A demosong I recorded for my band with the POD HD Bean. I like my tone crunchy like a bag of nachos 

https://soundcloud.com/checkthefire/sonic-delusion


----------



## RickyCigs

Since everyone else is posting tunes, here's a little ditty. Kids These Days (Sample) by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Hear the world

Lately I've been coming up with a new track every week. I wish I always had this creative spark... Anyway, enjoy some melodic beardcore.


----------



## TallestFiddle

Kane_Wolf said:


> Stock RG7321 pups, cue the jaw drops
> 
> Oh, and just take out the tube comp and gate to taste if you're wanting to quad track or get some more dynamics.



wow, props to you man, those pickups sucked for me. but they sound sick here.

any chance of you explaining your effects chain real quick? I cant use that patch i have the HD bean. Would really appreciate it!


----------



## Zei

SDSM said:


> Cool, thanks man! I will try it out tomorrow morning. What guitar did you use for your recording?



Just my Schecter C-1+ with stock pups.


----------



## RickyCigs

Zei said:


> Just my Schecter C-1+ with stock pups.



St..ock pickups? What are those?


----------



## Purelojik

I recently recorded two non metal tracks just for fun

anyone want the patches lemme know. 

https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/that-one-happy-song-i-made-a
Pickups were Aftermaths on a 7 strings

https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/i-think-im-just-forcing-this-i
pickups were SD Pearly Gates/Custom Hybrids in my les paul


----------



## Purelojik

Miijk said:


> A demosong I recorded for my band with the POD HD Bean. I like my tone crunchy like a bag of nachos
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/checkthefire/sonic-delusion



this is a killer tone. its just thin enough to allow for some double and quad tracking


----------



## rawritslink

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> Hi guys! I saw Nolly and Misha (and Wes) uploaded their patches on AxeChange. I haven't AxeEdit installed on my PC and I cannot download it from the Fractal site. I want to "copy" the patches on my HD Pro (just to clarify: I don't want the exact sound), can anyone post the "Pod version"?



Hi, I did this a day or two after the patches came out. Everything is matched to the fullest extent and amp possibility on the POD HD Pro. Check them out haha.

Community: Periphery POD HD Pro Tones--Deadhorse Studio


----------



## Zei

RickyCigs said:


> St..ock pickups? What are those?



Just the Duncan Designed that they come with... I don't know what else they're called haha.


----------



## RickyCigs

Zei said:


> Just the Duncan Designed that they come with... I don't know what else they're called haha.



So what your saying us that the pickups that come in a guitar aren't just for decoration??!!?!?!??!?? MINDFUCK!!


----------



## Alice AKW

TallestFiddle said:


> wow, props to you man, those pickups sucked for me. but they sound sick here.
> 
> any chance of you explaining your effects chain real quick? I cant use that patch i have the HD bean. Would really appreciate it!



Enjoy! I forgot to mention there's a reverb and delay in there so if you wanted to you could do some airy stuffs like the beginning of the Final Fantasy medley Haunted Shores did


----------



## MobiusR

Ion Dissonance cover. No post eq other than a compressor the even the attacks. 

(I think its eh or shitty or whatever)


https://soundcloud.com/mobiusr/you-people-are-messed-up-a-ion


----------



## RedSkull

MobiusR said:


> Ion Dissonance cover. No post eq other than a compressor the even the attacks.
> 
> (I think its eh or shitty or whatever)
> 
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/mobiusr/you-people-are-messed-up-a-ion



pretty intense playing lol but cool sound too


----------



## meambobbo

http://www.soundcloud.com/meambobbo/mark-tones-demo

Kind of boring track but its a quick demo of my latest fake Mesa mark patches


----------



## infreaks

Got my HD500, still learning from the manual, meambobo guide and reading this thread until 105 page 

Anyone here have tried hooking up the hd500 (cab sim disabled) with Two Notes Torpedo C.A.B Cabinet Simulator Pedal ?


http://altomusic.com/shop/Two-Notes-Torpedo-C-A-B-Cabinet-Simulator-Pedal--_pid114707.am


----------



## Alice AKW

So I'm out of commission for a while in the guitar department, so I figured I'd throw all my patches onto customtone, lemme know what ya think.

http://line6.com/customtone/profile/KaneWolf/


----------



## infreaks

Just sent a request to line 6 :
- the ability to load external/3rd party IR (impulse response)
- new amps simulation model : 5150, diezel vh4. 

hopefully, they will read it and make it come true


----------



## peagull

RickyCigs said:


> Try the doom amp with a line6 drive in front.


 


MF_Kitten said:


> alternatively, try the Hiwatt model.


 

A few pages back now, but I was after an Orange style crunch. Well I got distracted by playing with that Line6 Doom. I put the new pre amp in front of it and turned down the gain and changed the mic to an off axis 57 (I think it uses the highway cab as stock, if not that was changed too) and it is great for that kind of rolled back volume pot sound. 

Man I love this unit, everytime I've gone, "I don't think it can do this, I should buy an amp" I discover something else and spend 2 weeks playing with it.


----------



## Zei

So after fiddling with the HD500 for about half a year now, here's my pros/cons list.

Pros

Super tone capabilities
Don't need an amp
Can record direct
And probably lots others that I can't remember right now

Cons

I spend more time finding the right tone and recording than I do actually practicing now 

Though it has made me a tighter player since I've been recording with it... that I've noticed.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

infreaks said:


> Just sent a request to line 6 :
> - the ability to load external/3rd party IR (impulse response)
> - new amps simulation model : 5150, diezel vh4.
> 
> hopefully, they will read it and make it come true



"MAKE IT COME TRUE"  

No seriously, I hope they will...


----------



## MikeK

MobiusR said:


> Ion Dissonance cover. No post eq other than a compressor the even the attacks.
> 
> (I think its eh or shitty or whatever)
> 
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/mobiusr/you-people-are-messed-up-a-ion




Mind sharing this patch?


----------



## HoKrll

Found this converter for different POD types. I have an HD bean and used it on some HD500 patches, it works *almost* all the time for me. Sometimes a little adjusting needs to be made.

Convert & Modify POD HD Presets | www.jzab.de


----------



## flaik

jimwratt said:


> I was referring to the 300. My understanding is that the 400 and the 500 do the 4cm but that the 300 does not. Is that false?


 Ohh.. ok. I dont think you can do it with a 300.


----------



## ghostred7

Got mine yesterday....still monkeying with settings....but so far, already love it.

Mods - this thread has like 80+ pages more of Q&A than the "Offical Axe-Fx Q&A thread!" sticky....request this be made a sticky as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I disagree with the sticky. In a lot of cases, most people skip over them.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I disagree with the sticky. In a lot of cases, most people skip over them.



qft

Also, is anyone interested in just a super thick and saturated metalcore ish patch? I have one for the Pro I've been working on if anyone is interest.


----------



## ilovefinnish

Captain Butterscotch said:


> qft
> 
> Also, is anyone interested in just a super thick and saturated metalcore ish patch? I have one for the Pro I've been working on if anyone is interest.



I'm interested  , please share.


----------



## Veldar

Can someone run a bass through a ubershell for me with the mids cranked to get tone like dick lovgren from meshuggah I'm still wondering if it's worth the $900 AUD.


----------



## ghostred7

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I disagree with the sticky. In a lot of cases, most people skip over them.


Or if people are interested in the topic (like purchasing this specific gear) it saves from having to search for the thread every time they want to look at it.

On topic: does anyone know if this unit is capable of doing a flute-like synth? I'm writing some Native American influenced music and I really don't want to have to dig through my garage looking for my Native flutes (haven't messed with them since my kids stopped dancing @ PowWows).


----------



## polarbeast666

YO how do I have no sound come out while I'm using the tuner? It always has the clean tone but I need it silent for when I play live next week with it


----------



## winter

Hey guys I have a pod HD 500, but when I play it through my laptop with headphones, when I use a backing track or something, the sound from the computer cuts out randomly for about 2 seconds every 3-4 minutes. Does anyone experience this, or know what causes it/how to fix it ? thanks


----------



## RickyCigs

polarbeast666 said:


> YO how do I have no sound come out while I'm using the tuner? It always has the clean tone but I need it silent for when I play live next week with it



Hold the view button and its in your setup menu.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

ilovefinnish said:


> I'm interested  , please share.



When I get off work I'll upload it


----------



## winter

winter said:


> Hey guys I have a pod HD 500, but when I play it through my laptop with headphones, when I use a backing track or something, the sound from the computer cuts out randomly for about 2 seconds every 3-4 minutes. Does anyone experience this, or know what causes it/how to fix it ? thanks




bump, can anyone please help! you would be my hero forever!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RickyCigs

winter said:


> bump, can anyone please help! you would be my hero forever!!!!!!!!!!



Maybe have a little patience..... 

How are you hooked up? Are you using the pod as the interface? Spdif going into an interface? What bit rate is it set on? A little more info would help. It's like saying "my car won't start, what's wrong with it?"


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

These are both tones for the Pro model, but if anyone wants screenshots then yell at me and I'll send them over or post them.

Here is a link to my metalcore thick riffing patchy thingy

Micah's Metal

And here is my old attempt at the Scale the Summit tone from Carving Desert Canyons.

Scale the Summit

Woo


----------



## ilovefinnish

Captain Butterscotch said:


> These are both tones for the Pro model, but if anyone wants screenshots then yell at me and I'll send them over or post them.
> 
> Here is a link to my metalcore thick riffing patchy thingy
> 
> Micah's Metal
> 
> And here is my old attempt at the Scale the Summit tone from Carving Desert Canyons.
> 
> Scale the Summit
> 
> Woo



Thanks man, I'm jammin with it right now. I just had to do little adjusments.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

ilovefinnish said:


> Thanks man, I'm jammin with it right now. I just had to do little adjusments.


----------



## polarbeast666

RickyCigs said:


> Hold the view button and its in your setup menu.


what page? I couldnt find it anywhere..


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Bass, clean and distorted guitars all done with Pod HD500 (the lead has a mid-bump in post): www.dbartart.com/EP2/Brutality.mp3


----------



## RickyCigs

polarbeast666 said:


> what page? I couldnt find it anywhere..



Not sure, but I'm positive that's where I found it. I'm in the process of moving so my pod is packed in its box right now and I can't check. Look closer through the menu, it's one of the 4 dials on one of the pages.

Actually, if you don't see it there, look at the screen with the tuner enabled. It might be one of the options.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

I was thinking about getting rid of pedalboards and use the automatic MIDI preset change (Perphery/RSF style) with my HD Pro. I need a Midi Mobilizer but my question is: can Garage Band (or any iPad supported DAW) send MIDI signals to an external device? I mean that I press "Play" and the iPad sends the backing track/click to our mixer and the MIDI signal to our Pod/Axe FX. Is this possible or is just a dream? Anyone tried it?


----------



## ghostred7

Made my 1st "stock" patch thing off of it just trying to get used to it. Yes, i know timing is all jacked up and its sloppy...but w/e, just goofin' around. I think I'm actually going to make a full thing out of this for the hell of it after I make some of my own patches.

Dist - Ola Handjob
Clean/high notes - stock "Big Hall" setting
All 1 take, all dbl tracked & hard panned

Sig chain = Loomis FR --> Pod HD Pro --> DAW (Sonar X1)

https://soundcloud.com/ghostred7/pod-tone-test-2-damned-intro


----------



## bklixuz

hi!
im planning on purchasing a pod hd500. it will be plugged into my peavey jsx with a 212 genz-benz g-flex or to a kb100 keyboard amp. i dont have budget as of now to spend another for a PA so will have to stick on them for the meantime.
i would like to use the pod soley. its gonna be my first modeller so im fairly new to it and please bear with my noob questions




.
iv read that the jsx takes pedals well and as where satch usually plugs his pedals infront of the amp but will a modeller sound good plugged infront of the jsx?
will the jsx add too much color on the pod?
or is the 4CM the best way to connect the pod to the jsx?
i have also read that its better with keyboard amps. i have an old kb100 http://www.peavey.com/assets/literature/manuals/80300976.pdf will this do connected on the xlr input from the pod's balanced output? and which xlr output on the pod the left or right? or its better from the pod's unbalanced output to the kb100's channels 1 & 2?


----------



## sage

Your Pod will sound horrifying in the front end of the JSX. You can bypass the JSX preamp altogether and run the Pod directly into the Effects Return on the back of the amp. This will allow you to use the power section of the JSX to amplify the output of the Pod. Not a bad option, but you will not be able to make use of the power amp and cabinet sections of the models you want to use.

The keyboard amp option is not bad. The keyboard amp is set up to be a full range system with relatively flat response. It will allow you to use the full potential of the Pod.

There are arguments for both. On one side, folks will argue that using a tube power section will warm up a fake or digital sounding pre. On the other side, people will argue that you might as well use the device in the capacity in which it was designed to operate.

Option 3 is to 4CM it into the JSX, using the Pod primarily for its effects. 

A lot of this depends on where you're heading with your gear. Personally, if I was in your shoes, I would use it with the keyboard amp. Then decide whether you like the tone of your JSX or the Pod more. If you like what the Pod is doing, you might look at an upgrade path that has you selling your JSX and G-Flex to fund a FRFR system for the Pod to run through. Or maybe you like the sound of the Pod through the JSX's power section and your cab, in which case you might consider offloading the head to fund a nice tube (or solid state) power amp.


----------



## Purelojik

ThePhilosopher said:


> Bass, clean and distorted guitars all done with Pod HD500 (the lead has a mid-bump in post): www.dbartart.com/EP2/Brutality.mp3



nice start dude. but that compression is ppumping the mix. lower the drums volume then see if things clean up a bit. but it sounds great


----------



## TristanTTN

Alright, I have a newbie question regarding the Pod HD500 which I am using as my audio interface.

Is there a way I can connect a MicroKorg to the HD so I can record/monitor the MK's audio?


----------



## SDSM

osmosis2259 said:


> It was one of those nights but a lot of fun
> 
> I felt like messing around with the POD HD Desktop by creating a new rhythm patch.
> You can hear it in a mix with programmed drums (ezdrummer metal machine) & bass.
> After the mix, you can hear the guitar by itself. I used the same guitar patch for the bass as well.




Nice man! Got the patch to share?


----------



## ghostred7

Took some info I found about Criss' (Oliva, Savatage) sound and made my 1st attempt at it. What I read was that he always played with amp head on clean and used 2 Boss Super Overdrives, one with the tone rolled all the way off, and one with the one all the way on. In the L6 edit's case, I used the "Screamer" model (was the only dist i could see that had the "tone" knob). Then the regular reverb, compression, etc. I basically did that in the software using the "Solo 100 Clean" amp with a 4x12 Greenback + 57 off-axis.

In this sample, I'm playing along with Savatage's Gutter Ballet mp3 (256k) and my guitar is panned all the way left. Personally, I'm happy w/ the tone...it may not be exact...but it damn sure blends well with the tones in the song.

https://soundcloud.com/ghostred7/gutter-ballet-tone-sample







EDIT: haven't played this song in years, so i'm suckin' hardcore on it lol
EDIT2: playing aside, the more I realize it needs something else...chorus or something maybe. Thoughts?


----------



## bklixuz

thanks sage!

i also have found a thread where he preferred his modeller to his jsx rather than a PA &bull; View topic - did Satch ask peavey to make the power amp of the JSX Flat? im guess it works too with the pod?

but id like to use the pod to its full potential so i will be plugging it to the keyboard amp. is there a big difference in sound if using the balanced output compared to the unbalanced output? coz the KB100 only has 1 xlr input so i can only use either of the left/right balanced outputs of the pod.


----------



## RickyCigs

bklixuz said:


> thanks sage!
> 
> i also have found a thread where he preferred his modeller to his jsx rather than a PA &bull; View topic - did Satch ask peavey to make the power amp of the JSX Flat? im guess it works too with the pod?
> 
> but id like to use the pod to its full potential so i will be plugging it to the keyboard amp. is there a big difference in sound if using the balanced output compared to the unbalanced output? coz the KB100 only has 1 xlr input so i can only use either of the left/right balanced outputs of the pod.



There is no difference in sound on either output. Also, don't let anyone tell you that you can you the full model rather than the pre only model when using a power amp. The pre only models sound like shit. Just disable your cab modeling if going into the jsx. 

My advice though, just sell the jsx and buy a power amp to use with your cabinet.


----------



## osmosis2259

SDSM said:


> Nice man! Got the patch to share?


Yep. Here it is! Pretty simple overall.


----------



## Chuck

Hey duders, I'm looking for some help on how to setup a death metal-y, techy sorta rhythm patch. I would really it to sound something like this:



Any tips?

I already have a pretty sweet rhythm patch, but I want to try something different.


----------



## Leuchty

Marshy is a member here. Try asking him.

AFAIK that was recorded with 3 different amps.


----------



## Chuck

Haha 3? Dang

Well all right, will do.

Thanks Cybersyn!


----------



## RickyCigs

Misery Theory said:


> Haha 3? Dang
> 
> Well all right, will do.
> 
> Thanks Cybersyn!





Probably 90% of every album you listen to is recorded with mixed tones. Try mixing your favorite midsy, thick tone with a slightly scooped djenty tone. You'll be pleased. 

However, you have to be realistic about your tweaking. You can't expect the same tone as a multi tracked, mastered track in just one live track.


----------



## Chuck

RickyCigs said:


> Probably 90% of every album you listen to is recorded with mixed tones. Try mixing your favorite midsy, thick tone with a slightly scooped djenty tone. You'll be pleased.
> 
> However, you have to be realistic about your tweaking. You can't expect the same tone as a multi tracked, mastered track in just one live track.



Ok sweet. And yeah I'm being being pretty practical I think, I just wanted to get that sound a bit.

But hey by the way Ricky, your Bogner Uberschall patch was/is the basis for my rhythm patch so I kinda owe my ability to set up a HD500 patch to you


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

RickyCigs said:


> Probably 90% of every album you listen to is recorded with mixed tones. Try mixing your favorite midsy, thick tone with a slightly scooped djenty tone. You'll be pleased.
> 
> However, you have to be realistic about your tweaking. You can't expect the same tone as a multi tracked, mastered track in just one live track.



This is so true. I have begun quadruple tracking my guitars with a different setting on each guitar track in order to get a nicer, thicker tone. I can give you guys a sample in a day or so nice I upload something to share.

I got a super low-end industrial tone (very bassy) with a high djenty tone, and then two variations on sort of scooped Meshuggah tone (not exactly djenty, just Meshuggly). Still tweaking three of the four. But it sounds great thus far unmixed and unmastered professionally. (Because I don't know shit about production at home.)


----------



## HoKrll

In regards to the JSX, I put my POD HD in front of my XXX at a live gig as a last resort one time(long story). 
And it actually sounded really good. I had the XXX on a totally clean sound. The Cleans of the POD with their nice effects finally sounded full and well, good, from the tubes.
Also, the distortion had lots of body and cut through the mix very nicely. 
Of course you need your patch to be tweaked for being in front of an amp!


----------



## Chuck

Wings of Obsidian said:


> This is so true. I have begun quadruple tracking my guitars with a different setting on each guitar track in order to get a nicer, thicker tone. I can give you guys a sample in a day or so nice I upload something to share.
> 
> I got a super low-end industrial tone (very bassy) with a high djenty tone, and then two variations on sort of scooped Meshuggah tone (not exactly djenty, just Meshuggly). Still tweaking three of the four. But it sounds great thus far unmixed and unmastered professionally. (Because I don't know shit about production at home.)



Sweet, I'd love to hear that.


----------



## Alice AKW

I'm working on a saturated type clean patch (Think All New Materials) Will post patch tomorrow


----------



## RickyCigs

Misery Theory said:


> Ok sweet. And yeah I'm being being pretty practical I think, I just wanted to get that sound a bit.
> 
> But hey by the way Ricky, your Bogner Uberschall patch was/is the basis for my rhythm patch so I kinda owe my ability to set up a HD500 patch to you



That's what I like to hear 

I started tweaking some new patches recently but haven't uploaded them yet as I have to translate them to the pod impulses from the redwirez. That, and I'm in the process of moving so my gear isn't set up and I won't have Internet besides in my phone for about a month....


----------



## Chuck

Ahh dang. 

How are those redwirez any how? They worth the money?


----------



## Chuck

Kane_Wolf said:


> I'm working on a saturated type clean patch (Think All New Materials) Will post patch tomorrow



I've been sorta trying to get a sound like that. However with my MH-417 and Blackouts getting that sorta clean sound is a bit tricky. Definitely possible though, unalike with the EMG's that were hard to get to sound nice clean. 

IMO of course


----------



## ghostred7

Misery Theory said:


> Ahh dang.
> 
> How are those redwirez any how? They worth the money?


Also....they can only be used in post, right? I mean the L6 Edit for the HD doesn't have the ability to use/import them does it?


----------



## RickyCigs

Misery Theory said:


> Ahh dang.
> 
> How are those redwirez any how? They worth the money?



They're fantastic. A lot of them weren't what I expected. Most of the v30's seemed really honkey, and I don't like overly eq'd tones so I didn't want to tweak the shit out if them. I really love the soldano ones though. Probably my favorite after an hour or two of trying different impulses. 

That being said, a lot of people like what I didn't, so you might feel that all the v30 ones are great. 

Shoot me a pm if you'd like to try one or two. I'd be willing to help redwirez make a sale!


----------



## RickyCigs

ghostred7 said:


> Also....they can only be used in post, right? I mean the L6 Edit for the HD doesn't have the ability to use/import them does it?



No it does not.


----------



## Jacobine

Does it do bass tones?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Jacobine said:


> Does it do bass tones?



Yes. It has one Ampeg amp so far.


----------



## pestilentdecay

Quick noob question: What would be a better investment, Pod HD Pro or Pod HD Desktop? I would mainly be using it for recording and occasionally live (so which would be cheaper to set up and play live?)

Currently I use Pod Farm with the UX1 and it appears the tones on the HD series are light years ahead.


----------



## Chuck

pestilentdecay said:


> Quick noob question: What would be a better investment, Pod HD Pro or Pod HD Desktop? I would mainly be using it for recording and occasionally live (so which would be cheaper to set up and play live?)
> 
> Currently I use Pod Farm with the UX1 and it appears the tones on the HD series are light years ahead.



If you are planning on playing live then the cheapest (and simplest) way to go (In most cases) would be to just get an HD500. I was going to get a HD Pro and the shortboard MKII but then decided to save $400 and just get the HD500


----------



## RickyCigs

Jacobine said:


> Does it do bass tones?




Realistically you could use any if the clean amp models for bass and just use the bass cab for the proper frequency response. The ampeg model just has more tweakability in the mids section.


----------



## Leuchty

Or combining the Flip Top (bass amp) with the Treadplate can give a very nice grinding bass tone.


----------



## pestilentdecay

Misery Theory said:


> If you are planning on playing live then the cheapest (and simplest) way to go (In most cases) would be to just get an HD500. I was going to get a HD Pro and the shortboard MKII but then decided to save $400 and just get the HD500



Okay, and are there any differences between the Pd HD Desktop and the HD500?


----------



## MistaSnowman

pestilentdecay said:


> Okay, and are there any differences between the Pd HD Desktop and the HD500?


 
Check out this link for a comparison...

POD HD | Line 6


----------



## Alice AKW

Here's the results of my experiment! https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/all-new-materials-tone-test

Tone is up on my custometone


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Yo guys check this out, Bogner and Fireball tones. They are actually pretty good sounding. I think they sound great. 
I'll write them out for you if you want. 
https://soundcloud.com/user8576358/uberschall-and-fireball-test


----------



## HoKrll

Kane_Wolf said:


> Here's the results of my experiment! https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/all-new-materials-tone-test
> 
> Tone is up on my custometone


 
Nice, a lot better than everything I tried. However, I still cant get past the thinness. Maybe Im spoiled from my XXX's amazing, full clean tone. I just cant get anything to sound good clean from the POD...well the way I want it anyways. My EMG 85 in my Les Paul sounds a bit better than my Schecter Garza, but still too bleh


----------



## Alice AKW

HoKrll said:


> Nice, a lot better than everything I tried. However, I still cant get past the thinness. Maybe Im spoiled from my XXX's amazing, full clean tone. I just cant get anything to sound good clean from the POD...well the way I want it anyways. My EMG 85 in my Les Paul sounds a bit better than my Schecter Garza, but still too bleh



It all boils down to preference. I have to EQ the crap out of a lot of my clean tones to get them right


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

CYBERSYN said:


> Or combining the Flip Top (bass amp) with the Treadplate can give a very nice grinding bass tone.



I do this. ^^^ I either run the Flip Top solo into the Treadplate's matching cabinet and a Line 6 Tube Drive in front and a post-EQ behind; or I run the Flip Top on its own stock cabinet alongside the Treadplate (going into its own stock cabinet too) and both parallel into a few noise gates and a post-EQ.

Easy-peezy-lemon-squeezy.


----------



## bklixuz

HoKrll said:


> In regards to the JSX, I put my POD HD in front of my XXX at a live gig as a last resort one time(long story).
> And it actually sounded really good. I had the XXX on a totally clean sound. The Cleans of the POD with their nice effects finally sounded full and well, good, from the tubes.
> Also, the distortion had lots of body and cut through the mix very nicely.
> Of course you need your patch to be tweaked for being in front of an amp!



+1
i just received my hd yesterday and with POD edit it was very easy to use! my first time on a pod though..
i did a lot of comparison from my keyboard amp and the jsx (fx return) cab sims on/off and with the tones i was looking i preferred the pod plugged to the jsx. it just sounded punchy and boomy. on the keyboard amp it sounded lifeless and digital! the cleans arent that great though probably because of my gflex cab. as far as colouration i dont really noticed any the tones of both amps dont have sound that much different (except it sounded better on the jsx   ) but will be taking advantage more on the cab sims so will be using the keyboard amp..


----------



## nothingleft09

Here are my two latest tones in a quick tone test. I actually got Fred's input on these so it kind of kicks ass to have someone you really respect dig tones you built based on their tone. lol And I've read a lot about the other amp models not being good for decent gain sound but these use the Brit J45 Brite model with a ProCo Rat model (Classic distortion) in front. Based off Fred Brum's tone on Vortex.

https://soundcloud.com/#nothingleft09/vortex-tone-test-fred-brum

Download links for the tone are in the track description. Enjoy fellas.

*Edit* Made a couple tweaks to the melody tone on the tape echo and reverb that fred suggested so the melody tone is tweaked a bit from the recording.


----------



## mongey

Heya

I seem to be retarded. I can't work out how to get a setlist In txt form Into pod edit ?? 

I tried a bunch of meambobbo's patches and wanna install the whole setlist , but fuck me if I can work it out even after googling

Thanks


----------



## nothingleft09

Hmm... I thought after downloading the patches you could just select a setlist from the drop down menu and then load each patch into HD edit and then sync the selected tones to the POD.


----------



## mongey

Never mind. I found a .h5s file and got it done. 

Nothing to see here


----------



## Nemonic

Hello guys. A long time ago, I posted questions about XT vs HD, especially the Big Bottom model. I bought the HD 500 couple months ago, I switched back to my iPad rig after a lot of tweaking the HD, ten minutes ago I plugged the XT, which pleased me only when I used it with cabinet modeling from Overloud. I disabled the Overloud, enabled the 13th cabinet simulation (my display is broken) and now I could not believe my ears. It sounded a lot better than HD and Overloud. Now I am laughing a lot, because XT was my first modeler, and it was crucial, because I was not able to tweak it properly. 
Edit: Now I am back from the test. I found an information inside the Gearbox, it was the Jazz Clean 212 with SM 57. I tried both POD as a router for monitors and ran the second one into the first one. XT wins. All the clarity and brightness amazes me.


----------



## meambobbo

Since we're talkin bass patches, can yall please post or link your favorite bass patches for metal.


----------



## RickyCigs

I've been hearing a lot of killer sounding tones coming from the axe-fx's fas modern, so I said to myself, why can't I do that? 

That being said, I'm going to be trying to emulate a couple tones I've heard recently over the next couple days. Between my ears, and a spectrum analyzer, I think I can get something in the ballpark. 

Any suggestions on what I should try? I'm going to go with a treadplate and try some of the onboard and redwirez impulses. 

Oh, and of course I will post my results.


----------



## thebunfather

This is the patch I've been using for a saturated clean. Props to Meambobbo for the basis. Added a little delay and some dirt. 

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/223111/


----------



## RickyCigs

ok, so not quite what i had in mind originally, but still finally tweaked myself a mesa patch that i really dig. heres the link to my tones. the newest are called Cigs Special. the one with no cab was meant for the redwirez impulses. both have a high and low pass filter already in them for easy mixing. 

http://www.line6.com/customtone/profile/misterrick

if they dont show up, be patient as i just uploaded them.


----------



## Chuck

I'm getting a 404, for that link, Ricky.

Anyway guys, I just ran into a very odd and extremely disturbing problem with my HD500.

So, I had been jamming on it, playing around with some clean tones and just havin fun, I disconnected my laptop from the HD500 and went upstairs for a bit. When I came back down I reconnected it and started playing. I did not have HD500 Edit sync to my pod but all the patches are saved on it anyway. So I started playing a realized that the delay on my patch was on, but there was no delay. But my reverb was on and working, so I started trying to figure out why when I clicked the footswitch for the flanger and out of my TS112a comes a frightening and ear-blistering scream of noise. It was loud enough to get me yelled at and to make my ear ring until now, 15 minutes later. After I clicked the flanger footswitch and the noise started I didn't know was causing it, so I frantically turned the volume down on my guitar, nothing. Pulled out my guitar cable from the pod, again nothing. Finally I turned off the TS112a after it started sounding like it was dying.

I then very cautiously turned everything back on, went clicking around again and found the flanger footswitch, heard the noise coming and turned it back off. So I unplugged the pod, turned it back on and sync'd it to my computer and everything is fine again.

Anyone know what exactly caused this? And how to prevent it in the future?


----------



## meambobbo

http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/maB_02-21-13.h5s

latest and most likely final setlist file for 500. i'll get the bean/pro ones up this weekend, as well as the individual patches.


----------



## meambobbo

twas a mistake in the first upload that's been corrected - make sure you have SH_DT-Mk4R_5 and SH_DT-Mk2L_5 or you're missing out.


----------



## RickyCigs

Fixed the link. That's what I get for typing it instead of copy and pasting....


----------



## thebunfather

Looks like I have some new tones to try out... Niiiiiiice!

@rickycigs: Yes, Ricky. Beardcore IS a genre!


----------



## RickyCigs

thebunfather said:


> Looks like I have some new tones to try out... Niiiiiiice!
> 
> @rickycigs: Yes, Ricky. Beardcore IS a genre!




Indeed it is!! I classify my songs as melodic beardcore lol your only allowed to write it if your beard is 6 inches long or more though. So I have no worries there


----------



## thebunfather

RickyCigs said:


> Indeed it is!! I classify my songs as melodic beardcore lol your only allowed to write it if your beard is 6 inches long or more though. So I have no worries there



Just measured... I'm all good!


----------



## RickyCigs

thebunfather said:


> Just measured... I'm all good!



That could definitely taken the wrong way out of context lol


----------



## thebunfather

That's why I made sure I quoted you!


----------



## Chuck

Misery Theory said:


> I'm getting a 404, for that link, Ricky.
> 
> Anyway guys, I just ran into a very odd and extremely disturbing problem with my HD500.
> 
> So, I had been jamming on it, playing around with some clean tones and just havin fun, I disconnected my laptop from the HD500 and went upstairs for a bit. When I came back down I reconnected it and started playing. I did not have HD500 Edit sync to my pod but all the patches are saved on it anyway. So I started playing a realized that the delay on my patch was on, but there was no delay. But my reverb was on and working, so I started trying to figure out why when I clicked the footswitch for the flanger and out of my TS112a comes a frightening and ear-blistering scream of noise. It was loud enough to get me yelled at and to make my ear ring until now, 15 minutes later. After I clicked the flanger footswitch and the noise started I didn't know was causing it, so I frantically turned the volume down on my guitar, nothing. Pulled out my guitar cable from the pod, again nothing. Finally I turned off the TS112a after it started sounding like it was dying.
> 
> I then very cautiously turned everything back on, went clicking around again and found the flanger footswitch, heard the noise coming and turned it back off. So I unplugged the pod, turned it back on and sync'd it to my computer and everything is fine again.
> 
> Anyone know what exactly caused this? And how to prevent it in the future?



Anyone?


----------



## Purelojik

Hey guys i did a pickup magnet swap, and recorded everything with the POD hd

if anyone wants the patch i used lemme know. there are guitar only clips as well

https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/sets/seymour-duncan-mag-swap


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

meambobbo said:


> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/maB_02-21-13.h5s
> 
> latest and most likely final setlist file for 500. i'll get the bean/pro ones up this weekend, as well as the individual patches.


 
Wait....what do you do?

How do you download and open these?

I'm confused....


----------



## ghostred7

Misery Theory said:


> Anyone?


Try turning your PC off. Power off your HD. Connect the HD back. Power the HD back on. Power the PC back on. Launch edit. See if they communicate properly. One of the worse things you can do with USB equipment is to disconnect it w/out telling your PC to disconnect it. Doesn't always cause problems, but Windows loves to get cranky with doing it anyway.


----------



## The Reverend

Misery Theory said:


> Anyone?



This happened to me just Thursday night. I have no idea what causes it. 

Also, can someone give me some pointers on how to go about using spectrum analyzers to try and make tones? I'm good at dialing in tones I like, but there's a disconnect happening when I try and make one based on someone else's.


----------



## RickyCigs

The Reverend said:


> This happened to me just Thursday night. I have no idea what causes it.
> 
> Also, can someone give me some pointers on how to go about using spectrum analyzers to try and make tones? I'm good at dialing in tones I like, but there's a disconnect happening when I try and make one based on someone else's.



You need to load a guitar only clip into your daw, set your analyzer (SPAN for example) to read the max levels and see where your getting peaks and cuts at what frequency. You obviously need a similar sounding amp to begin with. This is basically what the tone match on the axe-fx does, but it uses eq'd to make an impulse rather than modifying one.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

The Reverend said:


> This happened to me just Thursday night. I have no idea what causes it.
> 
> Also, can someone give me some pointers on how to go about using spectrum analyzers to try and make tones? I'm good at dialing in tones I like, but there's a disconnect happening when I try and make one based on someone else's.



Yeah...I've had problems with POD HD500 Edit which Support doesn't seem to acknowledge or fix. I've had that noise problem happen twice. It happened only when I changed presets from POD HD500 Edit while my guitar was still making noise (high gain amp). After I started muting it before I changed presets, that noise never happened again. I've also been having problems when saving presets and even when I only use POD HD500 Edit to surf the presets and setlists. It has happened to me at least twice that I saved a preset in one setlist (which was properly selected and loaded in the Edit window) and has ended being saved in another setlist, overwriting the original one I had there. To make it worst, last time I used POD HD500 Edit I didn't even save, but the damned thing saved one preset into another setlist, again.

I must clear that this hasn't happened to me using it offline, that is to say without the USB cable. I use it at rehearsals so I always change presets while playing. I've also made some presets after I bought it straight from the POD HD500 physical interface and didn't have any problems; presets just saved where they should.



> Try turning your PC off. Power off your HD. Connect the HD back. Power the HD back on. Power the PC back on. Launch edit. See if they communicate properly. One of the worse things you can do with USB equipment is to disconnect it w/out telling your PC to disconnect it. Doesn't always cause problems, but Windows loves to get cranky with doing it anyway.



I always disconnect my USB drives the proper way, that is from the OS first and then physically. I guessed the POD works more like a printer rather than a USB drive, so I unplug it directly; of course I close POD HD500 Edit first. I'm gonna go through the manual again to see if I'm doing it wrong and that could be the cause of presets being saved in setlists other than the ones intended.


----------



## meambobbo

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Wait....what do you do?
> 
> How do you download and open these?
> 
> I'm confused....



Download the file to your computer, open hd edit 500, click open setlist and open the file you just downloaded

Edit: you may have to right click the link and choose download file as


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

meambobbo said:


> Download the file to your computer, open hd edit 500, click open setlist and open the file you just downloaded
> 
> Edit: you may have to right click the link and choose download file as



I did that. It turned it into an HTML file.


----------



## meambobbo

When you saved it? I would manually force the .h5s extension on it when you save or change the extension after you save. You may have to enable viewing extensions for known file types in windows. What OS and browser are you using? I've heard of ppl occasionally having issues but I could not replicate them.


----------



## Draceius

Can anyone give me some info on what the POD 2 is like, and is it worth me spending £40 on, I just want something that is capable of recording (not top quality, just for demos and online sessions) and is cheap.


----------



## Airfish

Hi there. 
This thread is way too long to search for it, but I believe somebody must have asked this already: can I use my Pod HD Pro as a cabinet simulator for my real tube preamp (Engl E530)? Is it possible to disable the amp simulations in Pod HD Pro and use only the cab simulations? If yes, can you please tell me how? Or could you navigate me to the part of this thread where it´s been discussed?
Thanx!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

meambobbo said:


> When you saved it? I would manually force the .h5s extension on it when you save or change the extension after you save. You may have to enable viewing extensions for known file types in windows. What OS and browser are you using? I've heard of ppl occasionally having issues but I could not replicate them.



Ah got it! Fixed! Thank you!


----------



## RickyCigs

Draceius said:


> Can anyone give me some info on what the POD 2 is like, and is it worth me spending £40 on, I just want something that is capable of recording (not top quality, just for demos and online sessions) and is cheap.



Ummm.... This is the pod hd thread. If your looking for a good recording, the 2.0 is not the way to go. And you would need a separate interface.


----------



## RickyCigs

Airfish said:


> Hi there.
> This thread is way too long to search for it, but I believe somebody must have asked this already: can I use my Pod HD Pro as a cabinet simulator for my real tube preamp (Engl E530)? Is it possible to disable the amp simulations in Pod HD Pro and use only the cab simulations? If yes, can you please tell me how? Or could you navigate me to the part of this thread where it´s been discussed?
> Thanx!



No, you can't use cab sims with the amp sims engaged. You could just load impulses on a laptop and run an interface out into your power amp.


----------



## Draceius

RickyCigs said:


> Ummm.... This is the pod hd thread. If your looking for a good recording, the 2.0 is not the way to go. And you would need a separate interface.



Didn't know there was a separate thread, and I'm not looking for good recording, I just needed a temp solution till I can get a HD Pro


----------



## meambobbo

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Ah got it! Fixed! Thank you!


 
Glad to hear. If you don't mind, please let me know what OS and browser you're using. You're not the only one with issues, and I'd like to get them sorted out. How'd you workaround? Right click...save as... then made sure the .h5s extension was on the file?


----------



## RickyCigs

Draceius said:


> Didn't know there was a separate thread, and I'm not looking for good recording, I just needed a temp solution till I can get a HD Pro



If you have an interface, go to the lepou and tse websites.


----------



## RobPhoboS

For around £300-350 - is the Pod HD still the main unit to have for typical metal/stoner tones ?

Looking at the range they sell, I'm not sure at the moment I can justify the price of the HD500, the HD300/400 I can do or even the bean thing.

Currently at home I just use several pedals, and software - which is ok but a bit fiddly sometimes and just a pain if I want to head over to a friends place to go over some riffs.
Ideally I'll be buying myself a decent amp/cab later in the year but for now the Pod stuff looks appealing.

Cheers for any tips (I'm definitely searching high and low for comments on it).


----------



## meambobbo

go for a bean over 300/400. numerous limitations on 300/400 you will hate.

MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - FAQ

can't use a compressor + distortion effect simultaneously...or distortion + EQ


----------



## RobPhoboS

Cool, thanks for that link. 
I'm not overly fussed about not having the expression pedal but I guess I could always buy one at a later date, I'd rather have the full sound capability of the thing.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Hey guys I have a pretty big issue with my hd500, all of the sudden, about 3/4 of the time I try to plug it in, it just shows the boot up screen over and over again? anyone know whats going on?


----------



## RickyCigs

spawnofthesith said:


> Hey guys I have a pretty big issue with my hd500, all of the sudden, about 3/4 of the time I try to plug it in, it just shows the boot up screen over and over again? anyone know whats going on?



This had been covered before, but I can't remember what the fix was. Try holding the down button during start up. That performs a hard reset.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

spawnofthesith said:


> Hey guys I have a pretty big issue with my hd500, all of the sudden, about 3/4 of the time I try to plug it in, it just shows the boot up screen over and over again? anyone know whats going on?



Go to HD forum in Line 6's website. After every firmware update you have to make a full reset + pedal reset. Needless to save, save your bundle before doing this.


----------



## meambobbo

He can't even get into his unit. Not gonna be able to save any patches. Need to do a factory reset then reinstall firmware.

MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - FAQ


----------



## Perge

So the HD pro is no longer available through guitarcenters website. Any word on this? Is guitar center just not carrying it anymore?


----------



## JEngelking

Perge said:


> So the HD pro is no longer available through guitarcenters website. Any word on this? Is guitar center just not carrying it anymore?



It's off Musician's Friend as well. I figured they were just restocking or something.


----------



## Perge

Talked to a manager in Ft. Collins. Says they are back ordered through April. Wasn't clear on if it was them OR line 6 that was behind. But should be back up by then lolz...


----------



## that short guy

spawnofthesith said:


> Hey guys I have a pretty big issue with my hd500, all of the sudden, about 3/4 of the time I try to plug it in, it just shows the boot up screen over and over again? anyone know whats going on?


 
this happened to me with my HD Pro. I had to hold down the left arrow and the turn the unit on while still holding it. I cant recall if the 500 has the the arrow option but you'll probably have to do the same thing


----------



## leechmasterargentina

that short guy said:


> this happened to me with my HD Pro. I had to hold down the left arrow and the turn the unit on while still holding it. I cant recall if the 500 has the the arrow option but you'll probably have to do the same thing



Yes, it has the arrow. The main interface in all HDs is the same.


----------



## Perge

First test with HD500. MANY thanks to meambobbo for starting points.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xcsskbnhlc0c0cd/first test..wav


----------



## kamello

hey guys, I have a little question, is there any way to listen how my final tone with impulses would sound like without having to record a take, and then listen?

right now Im doing the following

POD connected via USB to my Laptop, Mono 1/4 out to the FX Loop of my Laney LV (so I record everything with the Cabs disabled), and my laptop connected to my iPod deck through aux

so, I record a take while monitoring myself through the amp, finish it, switch the DAW Device from ASIO to Direct sound, and listen to the mix with the impulses loaded through the iPod deck


what I want to do is listen to my tone with the impulses already loaded, through a FRFR PA, is that posible?


----------



## RickyCigs

kamello said:


> hey guys, I have a little question, is there any way to listen how my final tone with impulses would sound like without having to record a take, and then listen?
> 
> right now Im doing the following
> 
> POD connected via USB to my Laptop, Mono 1/4 out to the FX Loop of my Laney LV (so I record everything with the Cabs disabled), and my laptop connected to my iPod deck through aux
> 
> so, I record a take while monitoring myself through the amp, finish it, switch the DAW Device from ASIO to Direct sound, and listen to the mix with the impulses loaded through the iPod deck
> 
> 
> what I want to do is listen to my tone with the impulses already loaded, through a FRFR PA, is that posible?




If your on a pc, go to control panel>line6 midi/devices>set your hardware monitor level to zero to get rid of the no cab sound, click the monitor button on your DAW, and you'll hear your tone with the impulse. Then use your 1/4" out to your frfr. 

This is how I do it every time. Also, leave your asio set to the pod. Just keep in mind that the 1/4" out is mono, so you won't hear a stereo mix. 

Another output option is to pick up a cable from radio shack or something similar that has two 1/4" mono on one end and 1/8" stereo on the other. Then you can get a stereo mix to a home theater or whatever you choose. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## kamello

Thanks man!, right now Im trying it through the amp (I have to buy a PA soon), but Im hearing two signals, one with the impulse, and one with the dry signal, I couldn't find an option to turn off the Hardware monitoring (Im seeing this right now)







so it's veeeeeeery probable that it has something to do with that


----------



## RickyCigs

kamello said:


> Thanks man!, right now Im trying it through the amp (I have to buy a PA soon), but Im hearing two signals, one with the impulse, and one with the dry signal, I couldn't find an option to turn off the Hardware monitoring (Im seeing this right now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so it's veeeeeeery probable that it has something to do with that



Click on inputs & recording and you'll see it.


----------



## kamello

Me Am Retard, If I move the slider to 0, then I just get the No Cab sound through the amp


----------



## meambobbo

Perge, clip sounds badass, but you do know you have a 20+ MB wav file with 45 secs of audio and 1 minute of silence, right?  Might be easier for ppl to download if you make it an mp3 and cut out the unnecessary length. Anyway, glad I could help on your tone quest, and I'm very impressed with your results.


----------



## RickyCigs

kamello said:


> Me Am Retard, If I move the slider to 0, then I just get the No Cab sound through the amp



Weird... On mine the bar is right beside the recording level slider. Are your drivers up to date? I'll have to check out what mine say when I find my laptop. It's in a box in a pile of boxes right now.... 

One thing to try, is go to your device manager on your comp and disable your onboard sound card. see if that changes it. 

Keep me posted and I'll keep helping out until you get it right! I love being able to listen to my tone with the impulses as I record


----------



## JaeSwift

I just upgraded from Pod Farm to a Pod HD Desktop. After a short stint with a preamp+interface I found that I was missing my Pod setup more and more, but I got very tired of the fizzy Pod farm sound. 

I finally managed to fire up the Pod HD today, now that my guitar and it's electronics are finally done. I have to say I am extremely impressed. I randomly downloaded some patches that turned out to be for the HD Pro and HD 500 but I found a convertor program which flawlessly transposed them in to .HBE format and all the patches ended up working. I made a copy of my favourite rhytm patch from Pod Farm in to the Pod HD (Uberschall+Powerball) and the sound difference is incredibly noticeable, but also the feel. 

I am still toying around with it, even with things I never expected to be using (ambient patches and the likes) and I must say I feel like my creativity has finally been unboxed again. The user-friendliness of Line 6 equipment is something I missed dearly as well. Overall I am VERY impressed. 

Will report back after I've recorded some stuff and compared the difference between the on-board cab sims vs. Recab 3.


----------



## meambobbo

so my dumbass had a .47 uF cap in my 8 string which was sucking all kinds of output and actually might it super bright with the tone knob all the way up. Probably throwing off my 7/8 string patches (YA THINK!?). Gonna have a new release soon. Also figured out that the Uber cab works better for getting a more modern T75 sound than trying to EQ and DEP the T75 cab. Finally have a Meshuggah Chaosphere patch that I can be proud of - that patch was always a thorn in my side. I'll be sure to make a few clips too.


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> so my dumbass had a .47 uF cap in my 8 string which was sucking all kinds of output and actually might it super bright with the tone knob all the way up. Probably throwing off my 7/8 string patches (YA THINK!?). Gonna have a new release soon. Also figured out that the Uber cab works better for getting a more modern T75 sound than trying to EQ and DEP the T75 cab. Finally have a Meshuggah Chaosphere patch that I can be proud of - that patch was always a thorn in my side. I'll be sure to make a few clips too.




Good thing I only have a volume knob in mine


----------



## meambobbo

I guess you don't like TONE ;-)

My tone knob is more of a security blanket. Where it comes most in handy is where I have a patch set up with a darker guitar, I can roll off the tone knob a little and get a similar sound, rather than making 2 patches for each guitar.


----------



## RobPhoboS

meambobbo said:


> go for a bean over 300/400. numerous limitations on 300/400 you will hate.
> 
> MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - FAQ
> 
> can't use a compressor + distortion effect simultaneously...or distortion + EQ



I got the bean - just updating it now


----------



## meambobbo

you won't regret it - reference my guide in my signature for helpful tips. there are translations of the EQ frequencies from % to HZ in there, which is very helpful. I also have Bean patches up now, which can serve as good starting points. They're available as a single setlist. Latest patches aren't up yet, but as mentioned, it's all just a starting point anyway.


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> I guess you don't like TONE ;-)
> 
> My tone knob is more of a security blanket. Where it comes most in handy is where I have a patch set up with a darker guitar, I can roll off the tone knob a little and get a similar sound, rather than making 2 patches for each guitar.



I hate tone! I got a pod hd so that I only had one option with no tweakability!


----------



## kamello

@Ricky, I disabled it and still I can't hear the impulses, Im going to look up on other forums to see if there is a solution, but thanks , please message me if you discover how to setup everything

edit: also, do you use the USB cable, or an interface?


----------



## RickyCigs

kamello said:


> @Ricky, I disabled it and still I can't hear the impulses, Im going to look up on other forums to see if there is a solution, but thanks , please message me if you discover how to setup everything
> 
> edit: also, do you use the USB cable, or an interface?



I use the USB cable. Did you click on the monitor button in your daw? As well as make sure your mix level is turned up on your impulse loader? 

If you don't acivate your monitor function, you won't hear anything but your pod signal.


----------



## kamello

RickyCigs said:


> I use the USB cable. Did you click on the monitor button in your daw? As well as make sure your mix level is turned up on your impulse loader?
> 
> If you don't acivate your monitor function, you won't hear anything but your pod signal.



yep, I hear the POD Dry Signal through my Amp, and the Impulse with a really good ammount of Lag.....

I read a few threads at the line 6 forums but they didn't helped much 

Community: POD HD500 Real-Time Monitoring in Reaper
this sums up what happens to me


----------



## RobPhoboS

Hey guys, the new POD HD desktop I bought has slightly wobbly 1-2-3-4 dials/knobs - is that normal ? (They don't feel damaged, just not tightly connected)


----------



## meambobbo

kamello said:


> yep, I hear the POD Dry Signal through my Amp, and the Impulse with a really good ammount of Lag.....
> 
> I read a few threads at the line 6 forums but they didn't helped much
> 
> Community: POD HD500 Real-Time Monitoring in Reaper
> this sums up what happens to me


 
reduce your buffer size on those pages above. The lower the better as far as latency goes, but you may get pops, clicks, and dropouts. That's the nature of USB and audio streams it seems. The ASIO driver should try to maintain a constant stream of data, but it will need SOME buffer to actually provide an uninterrupted stream of audio.

Some have commented that USB has almost as much bandwidth as firewire, but I dunno - I've always had too much lag from a USB device, even at 48 kHZ, but that being said, I've only used Line 6 devices like that. With my M Audio firewire solo interface I have 3 ms of latency, and can record 4 tracks of mono audio simultaneously at 96 kHZ. I connect the Pod via SPDIF so there's no extra set of DA/AD conversions, although those shouldn't necessarily be viewed as a tone killer.

Maybe a dedicated interface like the M-Box or something similar would fare better.


----------



## meambobbo

RobPhoboS said:


> Hey guys, the new POD HD desktop I bought has slightly wobbly 1-2-3-4 dials/knobs - is that normal ? (They don't feel damaged, just not tightly connected)


 
Doesn't sound "normal" to me. Or desirable to say the least. I'd pull the knobs off, then try to tighten the hardware. If that makes you a little scared or doesn't work, I'd try to swap it out. Where'd you get it from?


----------



## RobPhoboS

meambobbo said:


> Doesn't sound "normal" to me. Or desirable to say the least. I'd pull the knobs off, then try to tighten the hardware. If that makes you a little scared or doesn't work, I'd try to swap it out. Where'd you get it from?



I bought it from Andertons (Guildford/uk) - very good place, so I'm sure they'll help out if it is damaged.

Love the POD HD - and your website it unbelievably helpful, hugely appreciate it


----------



## cgraci

My buddy bought one and had a hard time setting it up


----------



## RickyCigs

cgraci said:


> My buddy bought one and had a hard time setting it up



Does he perhaps have Down syndrome?


----------



## RobPhoboS

Seems like the little bit of wobble is ok, nothing to worry about.
Recommend getting one from them as you get this bundled with it - POD Bag, Lead, Mount & Backtrack Recorder


----------



## TallestFiddle

Hey guys, I've been reading this thread for a while trying to improve on my tone and mixing abilities. Check out this song I'm working on! 

https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/phasing-out-bolas-better-mix


----------



## Metal_Webb

Anyone have any pointers on how I can record with my HD500 into Cubase without is sounding like muffled/fuzzy crap? I'm running the guitar into the Pod then the Pod to Cubase via USB. The bit depth doesn't prevent the crappness of the sound. Is it down to the Line6 cab sim's not playing nice with DI or something else I'm missing?


----------



## Alice AKW

Got a new rhythm tone, opinions?


----------



## Leuchty

Metal_Webb said:


> Anyone have any pointers on how I can record with my HD500 into Cubase without is sounding like muffled/fuzzy crap? I'm running the guitar into the Pod then the Pod to Cubase via USB. The bit depth doesn't prevent the crappness of the sound. Is it down to the Line6 cab sim's not playing nice with DI or something else I'm missing?





Run us through your patch. Just gotta tweak.


----------



## meambobbo

Sound like shit through headphones or just into cubase? I think there's a +18 db boost on the pod hd driver control panel. It may default to on which is causing your signal to clip


----------



## TallestFiddle

JaeSwift said:


> I randomly downloaded some patches that turned out to be for the HD Pro and HD 500 but I found a convertor program which flawlessly transposed them in to .HBE format and all the patches ended up working.



Could you tell me what program that is? I didn't think that was possible


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Metal_Webb said:


> Anyone have any pointers on how I can record with my HD500 into Cubase without is sounding like muffled/fuzzy crap? I'm running the guitar into the Pod then the Pod to Cubase via USB. The bit depth doesn't prevent the crappness of the sound. Is it down to the Line6 cab sim's not playing nice with DI or something else I'm missing?



If it sounds like crap don't blame the POD or bit rate. Tweak your tone and make a decent one.


----------



## meambobbo

TallestFiddle said:


> Could you tell me what program that is? I didn't think that was possible


 
probably jzab - Convert & Modify POD HD Presets | www.jzab.de


----------



## AscendingMatt

ok before i get yelled at for not using the search button. i DID use it. i can only find out how to hook it up to a hd500 using the effects loop. well there is a preamp input on my 6505+ so im asking how would i hook up the HD PRO. sorry if i missed it in the search but i feel like ive been looking for a few hours and nothing... guide me please!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

AscendingMatt said:


> ok before i get yelled at for not using the search button. i DID use it. i can only find out how to hook it up to a hd500 using the effects loop. well there is a preamp input on my 6505+ so im asking how would i hook up the HD PRO. sorry if i missed it in the search but i feel like ive been looking for a few hours and nothing... guide me please!



Connect the HD500/PRO straight into the POWER AMP IN of your amp head. Remember to set the HD to Power Amp In in the Global Settings.


----------



## thebunfather

https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/rg8-mix-test

Rough mix and mediocre playing. First tune with the RG8, though.


----------



## RickyCigs

AscendingMatt said:


> ok before i get yelled at for not using the search button. i DID use it. i can only find out how to hook it up to a hd500 using the effects loop. well there is a preamp input on my 6505+ so im asking how would i hook up the HD PRO. sorry if i missed it in the search but i feel like ive been looking for a few hours and nothing... guide me please!



This link might help you out in the future The Answerer 5000


Literally THE most commonly asked question about the pod hd series. I think I need to put it in my signature. Anyone that says they couldn't find the answer is quite obviously not trying. 

End rant.


----------



## AscendingMatt

^ i tried, you cant say i didnt. there are about 200 pages to go through.


----------



## RickyCigs

AscendingMatt said:


> ^ i tried, you cant say i didnt. there are about 200 pages to go through.



Did you use the search function? Because probably 9 out of 10 times it's about using the same amp even....


----------



## Perge

Here we go. First full recording with the HD 500. enjoy 

https://soundcloud.com/caleb-baker-1/torn-asunder


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

I only have a guitar (no bass) and I'm looking to finish up a song.

Is there any way to use the guitar and octave pedals to make the guitar sound very much like a bass? 
I've tried and had very unsuccessful results.

Anyone have any decent settings? Should I use a bass amp even though it's a guitar I'm playing?

Or am I dreaming? Is the only way to get a bass?


----------



## RickyCigs

mr_fruitbowl said:


> I only have a guitar (no bass) and I'm looking to finish up a song.
> 
> Is there any way to use the guitar and octave pedals to make the guitar sound very much like a bass?
> I've tried and had very unsuccessful results.
> 
> Anyone have any decent settings? Should I use a bass amp even though it's a guitar I'm playing?
> 
> Or am I dreaming? Is the only way to get a bass?



You can use use the pitch shifter down an octave but it sounds like shit. 

Try this: record a guitar track direct without any effects or amp models, then export that track. Open up Audacity, and use its pitch shift function. Export the track from audacity, then import it into the bass track in your daw. 

Then use the hd500 reamp process that I posted a few pages back to get your tone. 

If you can't figure it out, there's a video on YouTube called "low budget metal recording" I think. This method is a lot better than the pods pitch shifting, but still not as good as a bass. Which is why I sucked it up and bought one. 

Hope this helps since I just typed it out on my phone....


----------



## meambobbo

my advice is to record a clean guitar track but don't use a pick - use your thumb. and use a neck or neck + bridge pickup selection. If you use pitch shifting, maybe keep the mix kinda low so it's there but doesn't dominate the dry track. no matter how you do this it's not gonna sound like a bass. you might be better off finding some bass samples and just programming it.


----------



## flv75

hi guys , any rumor about a new firmware update ?


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

OR you could use this...

ZomBass 3 Signals Audio


----------



## kastenfrog

hey there.

forgive me if a similar question got asked before but i didn't really know how to search for this.
i got a pod hd500 a while ago. i downloaded some high rated modern metal tones from custom tone but to me they all sound dull and pretty quiet.  i made rythm tone myself which in my opinion sounds better than anything i found on ct. is it the fact that i'm still using a gio ibanez with ass-pickups and my own tone will probably sound overkill on a guitar with decent pickups or does the "real tone only comes with mixing? sorry if it's a stupid question but i have yet to find my way into tech/recording stuff


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I've found that a lot of tones that I download have to be tweaked a little (or a whole lot) before they fit with my gear. The person that shaped the tone could've had a multitude of different things from you such as string gauge/brand, pickups, cable/cable length, pots, blah blah blah. 

Get tweakin, son.


----------



## xCaptainx

I think I've posted this in here before, apologies if this is a double post. 

Here's my main SLO patch I use live, D.I signal with a Line 6 L3M monitor on stage as my reference (plus in ear system) 

Ross McDougall Patch.h5e

Set the FS menu option to FS 5-8 for this one. 

FS1 controls my 'lead' effects (turns off gate, turns on another gate with a smaller threshold, turns on delay/reverb after amp) 

FS2 is a 'layer' effect (turns on delay) 

I've assigned multiple parameters to the footswitch, when FS1 is all the way down it reduces gain on the amp, increases gain on the overdrive and increases the mix of a delay that's permanently 'on'. This means I can go from a high gain overdrive to a low gain/dirty/crunch with a hint of delay. I use this during a low gain arpeggio bit in one of our new songs. 

I've been tweaking the deep editing to make this sound as 'big' as possible with our setup. 

Our other gutiarist uses the SLO on his axe fx so I've copied his amp setup and we've spent our time at practise trying to get our tones as similar as possible. His is a bit more 'spongey' but that's down to personal preference.


----------



## RickyCigs

kastenfrog said:


> hey there.
> 
> forgive me if a similar question got asked before but i didn't really know how to search for this.
> i got a pod hd500 a while ago. i downloaded some high rated modern metal tones from custom tone but to me they all sound dull and pretty quiet.  i made rythm tone myself which in my opinion sounds better than anything i found on ct. is it the fact that i'm still using a gio ibanez with ass-pickups and my own tone will probably sound overkill on a guitar with decent pickups or does the "real tone only comes with mixing? sorry if it's a stupid question but i have yet to find my way into tech/recording stuff




If your using crap pickups, you'll need to tweak according to those pickups. As was said, every tone is tweaked to the users setup. 

You have to keep in mind though that any of the tones used for recording are always double tracked or more as well as mixed with another tone.


----------



## DeathMentaL

Hey.

I love the POD HD. Been using it for a few months now and got a new song out with it. (check sig).


----------



## LivingTimmy

Yo! Some two handed tapping on my RG8 using my HD500 
Made a tone to celebrate 250 subscribers! You can download the tone that you hear in the video, the link is in the description on the YouTube video!


----------



## Sepultorture

that was actually a pretty sick vid man, i much enjoyed it, keep up the groovy work mate


----------



## DeathMentaL

free tone! info in youtube description.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I just learned that sometimes removing a compressor from your signal chain in a distortion patch, sometimes it sounds better! Oh silly me.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Hey guys, I promised you a few pages back that I would give you a brief sample of my tones I use for quadtracking my rhythm guitars. So here it is.

*Link:* https://soundcloud.com/#wingsofobsidian/test-mix-pod-hd500-tones

*Description:*
This breakdown is a series of clips demonstrating each of the four tones on my POD HD500 that I use while tracking rhythm guitars for my album. (Quadtracked guitars with two panned to each side.) I left the tracks completely RAW and uneditted. Only thing I did was to add in some fades and pan everything.

The first clip is a brief demonstration of the sound in which you can hear what everything sounds like overall pieced together and panned around.

The second clip demonstrates the isolated TONE 1: a rather scooped djenty tone.

The third clip demonstrates the isolated TONE 2: a grindy, industrial tone with alot of bass to compensate when it is mixed with the first tone.

The fourth clip demonstrates what TONE 1 and TONE 2 sound like when mixed together.

The fifth clip demonstrates the isolated TONE 3: a more Meshuggah-inspired tone, but with a little less "djent" and "scratchiness".

The sixth clip demonstrates the isolated TONE 4: a more compressed sound using the new Line 6 Electrik amp with a post-EQ to add a little extra mid-range to the amp. (Extremely simple.)

The final clip shows you the final product of what all four sound like when mixed together and panned to their respective locations in the spatial coverage of the riff I'm playing.


----------



## thedonal

I'm thinking about saving for a POD HD for late night practice and portability (it's not as heavy as an amp...!).

Currently considering the HD400. Asides from a few FX slots, loop and patch memory and less buttons, am I really missing that much if I don't go the extra for the HD500? It also seems that the 500 has a few less amp models (I can't see myself really managing to use ALL the models on the 300/400 anyways).


----------



## RickyCigs

thedonal said:


> I'm thinking about saving for a POD HD for late night practice and portability (it's not as heavy as an amp...!).
> 
> Currently considering the HD400. Asides from a few FX slots, loop and patch memory and less buttons, am I really missing that much if I don't go the extra for the HD500? It also seems that the 500 has a few less amp models (I can't see myself really managing to use ALL the models on the 300/400 anyways).



It's not just the amount of fx blocks, it's the fact that you can only place certain things in certain blocks. Don't waste your time with the hd400 and just get the 500 or the hd desktop.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

thedonal said:


> I'm thinking about saving for a POD HD for late night practice and portability (it's not as heavy as an amp...!).
> 
> Currently considering the HD400. Asides from a few FX slots, loop and patch memory and less buttons, am I really missing that much if I don't go the extra for the HD500? It also seems that the 500 has a few less amp models (I can't see myself really managing to use ALL the models on the 300/400 anyways).



I agree. When you realize you've made a big mistake, you won't be able to sell it easily cause nobody wants those. Get the HD500.


----------



## thedonal

Even so, I don't really go mad for effects- some mod (either chorus, flange, delay or rotary), delay and reverb. Not a big pitch shift user etc.

I can't see myself really wanting for _that_ much more for the price step up (280GBP against 450GBP). While it'd be nice for the flagship unit, budget is tight and the 400 seems a reasonable compromise..


----------



## DeathMentaL

DeathMentaL said:


> free tone! info in youtube description.




IF anyone uses my tone can you pm and link me to listen


----------



## Perge

thedonal said:


> Even so, I don't really go mad for effects- some mod (either chorus, flange, delay or rotary), delay and reverb. Not a big pitch shift user etc.
> 
> I can't see myself really wanting for _that_ much more for the price step up (280GBP against 450GBP). While it'd be nice for the flagship unit, budget is tight and the 400 seems a reasonable compromise..



I use almost NO effects. Ever. Except my lead tone. I reccomend the %00 over the 3/4 so much. Being able to throw an eq in anywhere you want makes it SO much more versatile. Trust me. If you want a tone you don't have to compromise on, go with the 500.


----------



## RobPhoboS

thedonal said:


> I'm thinking about saving for a POD HD for late night practice and portability (it's not as heavy as an amp...!).
> 
> Currently considering the HD400. Asides from a few FX slots, loop and patch memory and less buttons, am I really missing that much if I don't go the extra for the HD500? It also seems that the 500 has a few less amp models (I can't see myself really managing to use ALL the models on the 300/400 anyways).



I had this conundrum a couple of weeks ago.
I got the Pod HD Desktop/bean as I don't need the floor pedals, didn't want to spend the extra £100 but I did want dual amps/cabs - which the 300/400 can't do iirc.

And if you're in the UK - Andertons have a good deal on the desktop at the mo (bunch of extras).


----------



## thedonal

Some good points.

I don't think the desktop will be enough- if I want to take it into a rehearsal studio/small gig then the pedal units will be so much more useful to me.

I've got a few months of saving to go before I get it, so plenty of time to make up my mind...


----------



## meambobbo

300/400 throw compressors, distortion, and eq effects in the first block, along with spring reverb. So you get your choice of using ONE of those. I have numerous patches with compression, distortion (very useful as a boost/filter for the high gain amps offered), and multiple EQ's. And I have lots of patches that use dual amps, not so much for using 2 different amps but two different cabs and/or mics.

I'm not a big FX guy, but so glad I didn't get a 300/400.


----------



## RickyCigs

Bobbo says it best as usual. 

I don't use any fx either. But I always have a compressor, screamer, multiple gates and eq. As well as a mid focus for high and low pass to eliminate the need for them in my daw. 

The 300/400 are for people that like wasting money in the long run.


----------



## meambobbo

well wasting money might be a bit harsh. there are valid uses for them. full metal patch signal chains are just not one of them IMO. if you just wanted amp sims and had external pedals it could work. shit, the external pedals might sound better anyway - they just don't all switch at the press of one button.


----------



## thedonal

Cheers guys. I'll stop buying wine and start saving harder then!


----------



## RobPhoboS

thedonal said:


> Cheers guys. I'll stop buying wine and start saving harder then!



Well no need to go THAT far mate 
If the pedal board suits more what you want to do with it, then get the 500 - dual amps/cabs is the BALLS


----------



## thedonal

Well...I could probably do with cutting down, at least . Still paying interest free for a purchase from Andertons last year (Blofeld, Octopre and Axiom 25), so can save a bit up til then and more after. Or maybe put a big deposit in and go 0% again..


----------



## RobPhoboS

thedonal said:


> Well...I could probably do with cutting down, at least . Still paying interest free for a purchase from Andertons last year (Blofeld, Octopre and Axiom 25), so can save a bit up til then and more after. Or maybe put a big deposit in and go 0% again..



Argh, wish you didn't remind me of that, think I'll nip in tomorrow about the Jackson... hmm


----------



## thedonal

If you can do the deposit, it's a good way of getting something sooner for a minimal monthly hit. Did the same with an acoustic, 2 years ago from Guitar Village..(that was the result of walking into a guitar shop without an intention of purchasing... )


----------



## PodHdBean

why dont u just order it off ams? they have 0 % and you pay in payments


thedonal said:


> If you can do the deposit, it's a good way of getting something sooner for a minimal monthly hit. Did the same with an acoustic, 2 years ago from Guitar Village..(that was the result of walking into a guitar shop without an intention of purchasing... )


----------



## thedonal

PodHdBean said:


> why dont u just order it off ams? they have 0 % and you pay in payments



Indeed- but I'm still paying off the last lot of 0%, as per a few posts above. Should be done in June...


----------



## Veldar

Since the Pod HD Pro is meant to Line 6's answer to the Axe-FX what is their equivalent or the most similar to FAS LEAD 1?

Any help would be great as when I finally get one I'm gonna rip off Dick Lovgren's tone.

EDIT: I was showing my music class the ola video where he compares the Pod HD Pro to the Axe-FX and they all said the Pod was better


----------



## DeathMentaL

Veldar said:


> Since the Pod HD Pro is meant to Line 6's answer to the Axe-FX what is their equivalent or the most similar to FAS LEAD 1?
> 
> Any help would be great as when I finally get one I'm gonna rip off Dick Lovgren's tone.
> 
> EDIT: I was showing my music class the ola video where he compares the Pod HD Pro to the Axe-FX and they all said the Pod was better



I've heard that a lot. For me I find the Axe FX 2 a lot more clear on the low end of the amp and picks up the metal grainy sound that is hard to get from other sims. I don't have an AXE FX 2 but with a baby on the way the lady would kill me if i bought it right now.


----------



## RobPhoboS

PodHdBean said:


> why dont u just order it off ams? they have 0 % and you pay in payments



Slightly veering off topic but..
What/who is 'ams' ?


----------



## MF_Kitten

Veldar said:


> Since the Pod HD Pro is meant to Line 6's answer to the Axe-FX what is their equivalent or the most similar to FAS LEAD 1?
> 
> Any help would be great as when I finally get one I'm gonna rip off Dick Lovgren's tone.
> 
> EDIT: I was showing my music class the ola video where he compares the Pod HD Pro to the Axe-FX and they all said the Pod was better



Dick Lövgren's tone is currently a combination of the bass being split, with one side going into a distorted guitar amp with a metallic clunky sound, and the other side going into a fuzz and into a clean amp (or just a slightly pushed amp).


----------



## DISTORT6

RobPhoboS said:


> Slightly veering off topic but..
> What/who is 'ams' ?



Musical Instruments and Music Equipment - AmericanMusical.com


----------



## Veldar

MF_Kitten said:


> Dick Lövgren's tone is currently a combination of the bass being split, with one side going into a distorted guitar amp with a metallic clunky sound, and the other side going into a fuzz and into a clean amp (or just a slightly pushed amp).



Ok so dual amps with the mids really high on both, the first amp being a Guitar one and the other an ampeg with a fuzz in front?


----------



## RobPhoboS

DISTORT6 said:


> Musical Instruments and Music Equipment - AmericanMusical.com



Ah ok, not for us in the UK.


----------



## MartinMTL

When i am recording in reaper (with an HD Pro), should I always be going with a stereo input? For a long time all the distortion tones I was using sounded pretty shitty after I recorded them with mono, but I just realized that I could change the inputs. Sooo, is that all I was doing wrong? Or am I still doing something wrong? Going through usb by the way.


----------



## DeathMentaL

free beginner shred backing track using my patch above.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Hey guys, I promised you a few pages back that I would give you a brief sample of my tones I use for quadtracking my rhythm guitars. So here it is.
> 
> *Link:* https://soundcloud.com/wingsofobsidian/test-mix-pod-hd500-tones
> 
> *Description:*
> This breakdown is a series of clips demonstrating each of the four tones on my POD HD500 that I use while tracking rhythm guitars for my album. (Quadtracked guitars with two panned to each side.) I left the tracks completely RAW and uneditted. Only thing I did was to add in some fades and pan everything.
> 
> The first clip is a brief demonstration of the sound in which you can hear what everything sounds like overall pieced together and panned around.
> 
> The second clip demonstrates the isolated TONE 1: a rather scooped djenty tone.
> 
> The third clip demonstrates the isolated TONE 2: a grindy, industrial tone with alot of bass to compensate when it is mixed with the first tone.
> 
> The fourth clip demonstrates what TONE 1 and TONE 2 sound like when mixed together.
> 
> The fifth clip demonstrates the isolated TONE 3: a more Meshuggah-inspired tone, but with a little less "djent" and "scratchiness".
> 
> The sixth clip demonstrates the isolated TONE 4: a more compressed sound using the new Line 6 Electrik amp with a post-EQ to add a little extra mid-range to the amp. (Extremely simple.)
> 
> The final clip shows you the final product of what all four sound like when mixed together and panned to their respective locations in the spatial coverage of the riff I'm playing.



Bump.


----------



## ghostred7

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Hey guys, I promised you a few pages back that I would give you a brief sample of my tones I use for quadtracking my rhythm guitars. So here it is.
> 
> *Link:* https://soundcloud.com/#wingsofobsidian/test-mix-pod-hd500-tones
> 
> *Description:*
> This breakdown is a series of clips demonstrating each of the four tones on my POD HD500 that I use while tracking rhythm guitars for my album. (Quadtracked guitars with two panned to each side.) I left the tracks completely RAW and uneditted. Only thing I did was to add in some fades and pan everything.
> 
> The first clip is a brief demonstration of the sound in which you can hear what everything sounds like overall pieced together and panned around.
> 
> The second clip demonstrates the isolated TONE 1: a rather scooped djenty tone.
> 
> The third clip demonstrates the isolated TONE 2: a grindy, industrial tone with alot of bass to compensate when it is mixed with the first tone.
> 
> The fourth clip demonstrates what TONE 1 and TONE 2 sound like when mixed together.
> 
> The fifth clip demonstrates the isolated TONE 3: a more Meshuggah-inspired tone, but with a little less "djent" and "scratchiness".
> 
> The sixth clip demonstrates the isolated TONE 4: a more compressed sound using the new Line 6 Electrik amp with a post-EQ to add a little extra mid-range to the amp. (Extremely simple.)
> 
> The final clip shows you the final product of what all four sound like when mixed together and panned to their respective locations in the spatial coverage of the riff I'm playing.





Wings of Obsidian said:


> Bump.


There is an error in your URL



Code:


You had:  https://soundcloud.com/#wingsofobsidian/test-mix-pod-hd500-tones


I took out the # and it worked fine: https://soundcloud.com/wingsofobsidian/test-mix-pod-hd500-tones

That being said, I think it's a great mixing example and use of various tones across the mix.


----------



## meambobbo

MartinMTL said:


> When i am recording in reaper (with an HD Pro), should I always be going with a stereo input? For a long time all the distortion tones I was using sounded pretty shitty after I recorded them with mono, but I just realized that I could change the inputs. Sooo, is that all I was doing wrong? Or am I still doing something wrong? Going through usb by the way.


 
not sure that should have anything to do with it, unless the Pod is sending out different left/right signals. The headroom for each field of a stereo track are probably the exact same as for a single mono track.

I would be more inclined to think your problem can be alleviated on the Line 6 driver control panel. There's a checkbox for a 18 db boost or something like that, which more than likely through your signal into clip nation.

Otherwise, make sure you are using the Line 6 ASIO driver as your recording device in Reaper, not ASIO4ALL or some other driver. This should make the Line 6 driver the clock source, which should be 48 kHZ. Also, you want the buffer size/latency set as low as possible without causing drop-outs/clicks in your audio stream.


----------



## thedonal

MartinMTL said:


> When i am recording in reaper (with an HD Pro), should I always be going with a stereo input? For a long time all the distortion tones I was using sounded pretty shitty after I recorded them with mono, but I just realized that I could change the inputs. Sooo, is that all I was doing wrong? Or am I still doing something wrong? Going through usb by the way.



Can't speak for the PODs in particular, but most gear has a specific mono output (ie the outputs will be labelled R-L/mono). 

I would think that if you are only plugging one cable into this, it will sum the audio signal into that one output. Otherwise, if you are using the other output, you are only getting half a stereo signal, which could affect things.

But you have to ensure only one cable is plugged in- the jack sockets will probably be switched so that the POD knows how you have it connected. Though I am happy to be corrected in the POD's case if I've got this wrong.

Ideally, I prefer to record things like guitar in mono- it makes mixing a touch easier for a start and also uses less disk space/access, which may affect things if you have. Lot of audio going on.

That said, if you have things like ping pong delay or panning effects, you'll be better off with a stereo connection..


----------



## MartinMTL

Thanks guys! I'm going to be getting this stuff checked out later this evening. Despite me having had my HD Pro for close to a year, I never actually used it that much for serious recording. I just recorded quick ideas and used it live. I'm probably going to be asking many more questions in the future.


----------



## meambobbo

Good advice, but he's using USB, which sends stereo.

For reference, the Pod's 1/4" outs will sum to mono if only one output jack has a cable connected. If you want only the left or right but not the other half, you have to insert a dummy cable into the unused output. The XLR's never sum to mono.

Also, keep in mind EVERY single line in the Pod HD signal chain editor is a stereo signal. There are mono FX (as well as all amp models) that will halve the volume, sum them to mono, process the signal, then split the output back to equal stereo signals. Some FX are true stereo. Some are mono wet, stereo dry.

Also, the Mixer block's pan controls aren't true pans as you might think of them. It's actually a balance controls. Full left only means that the right side of the signal is muted, not mixed into the left side.


----------



## thedonal

meambobbo said:


> Good advice, but he's using USB, which sends stereo.
> 
> For reference, the Pod's 1/4" outs will sum to mono if only one output jack has a cable connected. If you want only the left or right but not the other half, you have to insert a dummy cable into the unused output. The XLR's never sum to mono.
> 
> Also, keep in mind EVERY single line in the Pod HD signal chain editor is a stereo signal. There are mono FX (as well as all amp models) that will halve the volume, sum them to mono, process the signal, then split the output back to equal stereo signals. Some FX are true stereo. Some are mono wet, stereo dry.
> 
> Also, the Mixer block's pan controls aren't true pans as you might think of them. It's actually a balance controls. Full left only means that the right side of the signal is muted, not mixed into the left side.



Oops- missed that, sorry.

Cheers for this- will be helpful when I get one..


----------



## meambobbo

if you think that's helpful, click on the link in my sig ... lolololo


----------



## thedonal

Thanks- I missed that too. Great site!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

ghostred7 said:


> There is an error in your URL
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> You had:  https://soundcloud.com/#wingsofobsidian/test-mix-pod-hd500-tones
> 
> 
> I took out the # and it worked fine: https://soundcloud.com/wingsofobsidian/test-mix-pod-hd500-tones
> 
> That being said, I think it's a great mixing example and use of various tones across the mix.



Thanks a ton mate! Glad someone caught that! I owe you one!

Indeed, quad-tracking guitar does thicken things up.


----------



## MartinMTL

meambobbo said:


> if you think that's helpful, click on the link in my sig ... lolololo




Thank you. Jeez, I really needed something like that. Cool stuff.


----------



## meambobbo

Anyone ever use a dual amp patch - same amp into treadplate cab w 57 on axis on one channel and über cab w 121 ribbon on the other. No phase correction needed. Put them around the same volume, maybe the tread/57 a bit higher, and similar eq settings. Then use a mid focus eq post mixer to trim the high and low end to get it right. Most realistic high gain cab tone I can get from this unit I think. Have tried ALL KINDS of shit and keep coming back to this


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> Anyone ever use a dual amp patch - same amp into treadplate cab w 57 on axis on one channel and über cab w 121 ribbon on the other. No phase correction needed. Put them around the same volume, maybe the tread/57 a bit higher, and similar eq settings. Then use a mid focus eq post mixer to trim the high and low end to get it right. Most realistic high gain cab tone I can get from this unit I think. Have tried ALL KINDS of shit and keep coming back to this




I think I'm gonna try this out tomorrow. I made myself a killer new treadplate patch and need to make it sound good when I'm not running into my daw with redwirez. (Which btw, the g12t-75 sounds amazing with the eminence legend v12) I also trust your tone judgement Bobbo! 


That being said, I'm finishing up a new track with my new patch, but I only have Internet access on my phone so I can't share it  I think I can safely say that ive achieved a tone similar to the fas modern featured on the axe-fx


----------



## Nemonic

For me, the main purpose of my POD HD is having exactly the same tone for recording and live playing. 
I have tried your tones and I wonder what guitar are you using. I am using EMGs 707 (X bridge) with mahogany body, rosewood fretboard and maple neck. Your tones sound incredibly muddy on their own, I always have to turn mid/treb/pres much, much higher. 
Please, share your FAS sound with us.
What post processing do you normally use?

Bobbo, how do you pan them? How much do you cut with mid focus EQ?


----------



## Nemonic

By the way, two compressors make day and night difference. Try to use two Vetta Juice, in front and after the amp, crank the sensitivity, adjust the level, slay.


----------



## Alice AKW

i've got a weird phenomena going on. On certain patches, the first fret on my 7th string (In standard or dropped tuning) barely rings at all in a chord, but just fine if I play the same chord just a fret lower or higher. I've made sure my guitar's had a proper setup, and as I said it only happens on certain patches, my djent tone in particular

Any ideas?


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Hi guys! I made this Pod HD showcase demo. Sorry for sloppy playing. 

https://soundcloud.com/lorenzoofblaskhyrt/pod-hd-high-gain-showcase-demo


----------



## DISTORT6

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> Hi guys! I made this Pod HD showcase demo. Sorry for sloppy playing.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/lorenzoofblaskhyrt/pod-hd-high-gain-showcase-demo



Thanks for that!


----------



## RickyCigs

Nemonic said:


> For me, the main purpose of my POD HD is having exactly the same tone for recording and live playing.
> I have tried your tones and I wonder what guitar are you using. I am using EMGs 707 (X bridge) with mahogany body, rosewood fretboard and maple neck. Your tones sound incredibly muddy on their own, I always have to turn mid/treb/pres much, much higher.
> Please, share your FAS sound with us.
> What post processing do you normally use?
> 
> Bobbo, how do you pan them? How much do you cut with mid focus EQ?



My tones sound muddy or Bobbo's? 

I don't ever play live so my tones are all for recording purposes. I share the fas patch a page or so ago, but I tweaked it a bit since then. 

I'm using an ibanez rg927qm with a crunchlab and an ibanez rga8 with d-activators. So I test all my tones with two different guitars with different woods and different pickups 

Also, you shouldn't need to crank all the knobs on the preamp. Compared to a real amp they don't do much anyway. My settings are always in the 50-80% range and then I add eqs from there.


Oh, and one thing I should point out if your playing live and through a poweramp/cab, put your ears down in front of the speaker to test if you need more treble/presence. If you hear the shrill ice pick sound, the answer is no. Let the audience hear the same tone as you do.


----------



## meambobbo

I pan both channels dead center - trying to blend them into one nice mono tone. Any stereo fx put after the mixer. And the mid focus I usually do high pass freq 10-25% q 30-65% and low pass freq 78-88% q 10-50%. Gain I use to level my patch. I find the mid focus can clip on hot input so I'm conservative on that side. But you don't want gain over ~60% or it starts clipping

That seems like a wide range for the mid focus but I adjust q inverse to frequency. So it has about the same effect either way, but you gotta dial it in to really get as much frequency in there without it sounding unbalanced. So I start with the q real high and if I find its too fizzy or boomy I start reducing q and lowering/raising frequency to compensate.

And keep in mind anything above about 55% q is actually boosting the cutoff frequency. This works great if you need more punch but you don't want to sound boomy. I like high pass freq around 23% then boost q until you like the sound. I find usually 60-65% is enough. But I've actually gotten good tones at 100%


----------



## Nemonic

RickyCigs said:


> My tones sound muddy or Bobbo's?


I mean yours, and I have not tried Bobbo's yet due to cracked USB. 
To make it clear - your soundclips sound absolutely incredible. With my guitar, the patches sound awful. 
I think it is because I mostly tweak my tone on its own. Sometimes I tweak it along with my bass and drums.
Another thing is that if I want to play live, I should listen to my sound through a decent PA system. 
I git a sort of over-brightening ilness. I see that people use the XXL with 57 off axis. For me, it sounds way too muddy. Recently, I have found myself using Hiway with 57 on axis, which sounds like the brightest combination. 
What do you do to get rid of that annoying harsh that the Tread cabinet produces?


----------



## meambobbo

I find that muddiness for me means you have too much bass before your distortion whereas it sounds boomy when you have too much low bass after distortion. Try a mid focus in the front of your chain. Set both q's to 55% and low pass freq to 100%. Then sweep the high pass freq from 0% to about 30%. If you have to use a high value to get the muddiness out but your tone becomes too thin, reduce hp q and start over


----------



## RickyCigs

Nemonic said:


> I mean yours, and I have not tried Bobbo's yet due to cracked USB.
> To make it clear - your soundclips sound absolutely incredible. With my guitar, the patches sound awful.
> I think it is because I mostly tweak my tone on its own. Sometimes I tweak it along with my bass and drums.
> Another thing is that if I want to play live, I should listen to my sound through a decent PA system.
> I git a sort of over-brightening ilness. I see that people use the XXL with 57 off axis. For me, it sounds way too muddy. Recently, I have found myself using Hiway with 57 on axis, which sounds like the brightest combination.
> What do you do to get rid of that annoying harsh that the Tread cabinet produces?



I usually tweak my tones until they sound pretty good with my setup and then test them in a mix. 

I'll post my mid focus eq settings after I get for anyone that wants them. I've finally got them to be the exact same as the high and low pass that I use when mixing in cubase. Thereby eliminating the need to use them when mixing. 


As I said before, you should check how bright things are in front if the speakers and at jam volume. When you stand beside a 4x12 it's sound killer and not too bright. Stand in front of it, and the highs are way too much. Too much highs at loud volumes are unpleasant for listeners. Let the audience hear the same tone as you. Not to mention that you make friends with the sound guy easily if they don't need to eq your tone at all


----------



## Nemonic

Bobbo, I really appreciate that. Thank you. I will try it when I get home. 
I got used to use just Screamer and post eq from my POD XT. I always turn down the bass knob on the HD's Screamer, but it is not perfect. I do not like naming equalizer's parameter like Bass, Lows, Highs.


----------



## meambobbo

I recommend keeping the screamer's bass knob between 40 and 60%. Trying to use it to reduce mud doesn't work very well. By the time you get the mud out your tone is completely thin and harsh.


----------



## RobPhoboS

Hey guys, I've got some old distortion pedals I want to have a play with alongside the POD. Do you have any advice (prior to me spending 6+ hours twiddling away ), when using some kind of distortion pedal into the pod ?
The way I used to do it, was to run the guitar into distortion/fuzz box - then into the amp on a clean channel and tweak until I was happy.

I'll still probably end up trying that out anyway but was just curious as to how others are messing with these things


----------



## RickyCigs

RobPhoboS said:


> Hey guys, I've got some old distortion pedals I want to have a play with alongside the POD. Do you have any advice (prior to me spending 6+ hours twiddling away ), when using some kind of distortion pedal into the pod ?
> The way I used to do it, was to run the guitar into distortion/fuzz box - then into the amp on a clean channel and tweak until I was happy.
> 
> I'll still probably end up trying that out anyway but was just curious as to how others are messing with these things




I would suggest trying them into the high gain amps with the drive turned down to basically zero

OR, you could just use the pod as an interface with no amp model and use external ir's to make them not sound like shit.


----------



## RobPhoboS

Thanks for the speedy reply 
I'll give that a shot when it's a more social hour here !


----------



## thebunfather

Alright, here's the cheeziest shit I've done so far. Has some 80's vibe to it. 

https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/f-ing-sugarpuff-metal


----------



## ghostred7

May be using my HD Pro out tomorrow night. I'm starting to RTFM, but in the interim...to go directly to PA, is there a "mode" specifically for that, use the Power Amp output setting, or what?


----------



## thebunfather

ghostred7 said:


> May be using my HD Pro out tomorrow night. I'm starting to RTFM, but in the interim...to go directly to PA, is there a "mode" specifically for that, use the Power Amp output setting, or what?



I think the output mode is called direct/line, IIRC.


----------



## meambobbo

ghostred7 said:


> May be using my HD Pro out tomorrow night. I'm starting to RTFM, but in the interim...to go directly to PA, is there a "mode" specifically for that, use the Power Amp output setting, or what?


 
No, "studio/direct". Open the link in my sig, click the first link for the tone guide, then click the pod setup section. I'd direct link you but I can't open my site at work. It explains fairly briefly the different output modes.

"Studio/Direct" is for studio or direct to board use. Essentially, all it does is enable cab/mic simulation. In the other output modes, mic modelling is disabled, and all the cab selection does is use some EQ to "voice" your tone more similarly to the speakers/cab selected.

"Power amp" means running into a guitar amp's power section and subsequently using a guitar-oriented speaker/cab, which does not reproduce the insane, harsh high-end produced by distorted amplifiers.

In all modes, "no cab" as you cab/mic selection will get you the same tone, although the front output modes also include a global EQ to voice things a bit more "acceptable" to your guitar amp's preamp.


----------



## ghostred7

meambobbo said:


> No, "studio/direct". Open the link in my sig, click the first link for the tone guide, then click the pod setup section. I'd direct link you but I can't open my site at work. It explains fairly briefly the different output modes.
> 
> "Studio/Direct" is for studio or direct to board use. Essentially, all it does is enable cab/mic simulation. In the other output modes, mic modelling is disabled, and all the cab selection does is use some EQ to "voice" your tone more similarly to the speakers/cab selected.
> 
> "Power amp" means running into a guitar amp's power section and subsequently using a guitar-oriented speaker/cab, which does not reproduce the insane, harsh high-end produced by distorted amplifiers.
> 
> In all modes, "no cab" as you cab/mic selection will get you the same tone, although the front output modes also include a global EQ to voice things a bit more "acceptable" to your guitar amp's preamp.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## thebunfather

Somehow I knew bobbo might chime in. Follow his advice, it hasn't failed me yet!


----------



## friez256

Hey everyone, I just put this out for free so take a listen if you want. Everything used for instruments was a POD HD500. Let me know what you think, I'd give out some tones if you dig it. Really enjoying everything the POD has done for me so far Paper Cut


----------



## friez256

Paper Cut


----------



## TallestFiddle

friez256 said:


> Hey everyone, I just put this out for free so take a listen if you want. Everything used for instruments was a POD HD500. Let me know what you think, I'd give out some tones if you dig it. Really enjoying everything the POD has done for me so far Paper Cut



Really cool! I like the 2nd track, I love that speech and it sounds cool with such a soft relaxing song. The tones are pretty cool, I'd like to see the clean tone. And do you do the bass with the pod?


----------



## TallestFiddle

Just made a new song using the POD HD with BKP Blackhawks.


https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/sunfire-serenade


----------



## ghostred7

So I plugged into a PA last night and it was total fail. Kinna irritated me. Not sure what was wrong. I was in studio/direct mode and tried both XLR Balanced out. Not 100% sure that's where I was supposed to come out of, but I thought it would be.


----------



## RobPhoboS

friez256 said:


> Hey everyone, I just put this out for free so take a listen if you want. Everything used for instruments was a POD HD500. Let me know what you think, I'd give out some tones if you dig it. Really enjoying everything the POD has done for me so far Paper Cut





Good work man, enjoyed listening to that.


----------



## TallestFiddle

Kane_Wolf said:


> i've got a weird phenomena going on. On certain patches, the first fret on my 7th string (In standard or dropped tuning) barely rings at all in a chord, but just fine if I play the same chord just a fret lower or higher. I've made sure my guitar's had a proper setup, and as I said it only happens on certain patches, my djent tone in particular
> 
> Any ideas?



You have an Ibanez RGA-7321 right? I had some problems with the notes not ringing out on that too. particularly on the low string. I'm not sure if it was because of the set up or what, but I wasn't a big fan of that guitar I sold it to get some better pickups for my 6 string and i never regretted it.


----------



## DeathMentaL




----------



## DeathMentaL

friez256 said:


> Hey everyone, I just put this out for free so take a listen if you want. Everything used for instruments was a POD HD500. Let me know what you think, I'd give out some tones if you dig it. Really enjoying everything the POD has done for me so far Paper Cut



Your second song has a big pop on the intro.


----------



## meambobbo

ghostred7 said:


> So I plugged into a PA last night and it was total fail. Kinna irritated me. Not sure what was wrong. I was in studio/direct mode and tried both XLR Balanced out. Not 100% sure that's where I was supposed to come out of, but I thought it would be.


 
Gonna need more info than that to troubleshoot. XLR out never sums to mono, so if you've got things panned in the mixer opposite of the XLR you hookup, you'll get no output. Also, you want to set the physical master knob on the unit to 100% to give you the best signal-to-noise ratio.

Finally, even with studio/direct, the tone will still be incredibly harsh if you use "no cab" in your amp block (or no amp block). You need to choose a cab and mic to make the tone simulate a mic'ed guitar cabinet. Otherwise, it'd be like sending your FX loop out from your amp straight to the board.

Both the cab and mic choices have drastic impact on your tone. Don't think you can sort it out at the gig. Don't go in blind. Demo them before-hand. They have dramatically different EQ curves to them. You will need to tweak your tone around your choice.

If you're using external cab/mic simulations (IR's or a H&K Red Box or Palmer or something like that), then you want to use "no cab" or one of the other output modes.


----------



## RickyCigs

ghostred7 said:


> So I plugged into a PA last night and it was total fail. Kinna irritated me. Not sure what was wrong. I was in studio/direct mode and tried both XLR Balanced out. Not 100% sure that's where I was supposed to come out of, but I thought it would be.



Did you have cab sims enabled?


----------



## ghostred7

RickyCigs said:


> Did you have cab sims enabled?


TBH, I have no idea. I thought they were only enabled on the "Studio/Direct" mode, which is what it was in. Audio was coming out...but it had a lot of static. The ground lift didn't change anything. I tried two cables with no change. It could of been in the channel, honestly I don't know. I'm going to take it to our practice space so I can test on our PA.


----------



## TallestFiddle

Ya its probably like they said, you probably had it in "no cab" mode, that really makes the tone staticy and it sounds like shit if you don't have an actual cabinet.


----------



## RickyCigs

ghostred7 said:


> TBH, I have no idea. I thought they were only enabled on the "Studio/Direct" mode, which is what it was in. Audio was coming out...but it had a lot of static. The ground lift didn't change anything. I tried two cables with no change. It could of been in the channel, honestly I don't know. I'm going to take it to our practice space so I can test on our PA.



How do you usually use it? Into a power amp? If so, then that's definitely the problem. Just having a mode selected doesn't choose a cab for you.


----------



## ghostred7

TallestFiddle said:


> Ya its probably like they said, you probably had it in "no cab" mode, that really makes the tone staticy and it sounds like shit if you don't have an actual cabinet.


All my patches had cabs/mics in the chain. The output mode is set to Studio/Direct. I wonder if something got changed when I plugged up my pedal (FBV Shortboard MKII).


----------



## RickyCigs

ghostred7 said:


> All my patches had cabs/mics in the chain. The output mode is set to Studio/Direct. I wonder if something got changed when I plugged up my pedal (FBV Shortboard MKII).



How high was your master volume? Maybe the sound guy was clueless and had the gain way too high. 

OR, maybe your patches just aren't set up for direct. 

Here's another one since you didn't answer my first question, are you using the full models or pre only?


----------



## ghostred7

RickyCigs said:


> Here's another one since you didn't answer my first question, are you using the full models or pre only?



Sorry...missed that part. All full models. Master volume started low and I just started gradually bringing it up. As for the cluelessness of the sound guy: he was, but don't think that had impact on me (vocals, entirely different story). I usually only have it connected via firewire.


----------



## meambobbo

when you say Master Volume, you mean the physical knob labeled "MASTER" or the deep-editing parameter for the amp model? Your patch(es) sound fine through headphones? or through a power amp and speaker cab?


----------



## ghostred7

Ya...the physical knob. Patches work fine through headphones. It's never been connected anywhere outside of firewire & my PC


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I played with my pod in the wrong mode for about a week before I noticed it. It still sounded better than my Spider III  (which was the only amp I ever owned)


----------



## meambobbo

the only thing I can think is either something is wrong with the Pod or the XLR cable or the mixing board or the soundman. All the output jacks should produce the same output. The only difference between 1/4" out and XLR is that XLR never sums to mono whereas 1/4" does if you only connect one of the jacks. I think 1/4" outputs a higher level as well.

As I said, you want MASTER dimed to get the best signal to noise ratio - that should not overload any board unless they try to add phantom power or some other stupidity. A ground loop would produce hum, not static.

I would bring headphones to the gig. Test your tone in headphones (but not with MASTER on 100% or you'll kill your ears). If the tone is right, the Pod is good. Gotta be the cable or board or sound guy (or the Pod's XLR jack).


----------



## ghostred7

meambobbo said:


> the only thing I can think is either something is wrong with the Pod or the XLR cable or the mixing board or the soundman. All the output jacks should produce the same output. The only difference between 1/4" out and XLR is that XLR never sums to mono whereas 1/4" does if you only connect one of the jacks. I think 1/4" outputs a higher level as well.
> 
> As I said, you want MASTER dimed to get the best signal to noise ratio - that should not overload any board unless they try to add phantom power or some other stupidity. A ground loop would produce hum, not static.
> 
> I would bring headphones to the gig. Test your tone in headphones (but not with MASTER on 100% or you'll kill your ears). If the tone is right, the Pod is good. Gotta be the cable or board or sound guy (or the Pod's XLR jack).


Finally got some time away from work to test a few things out. 

PHDP only w/ headphones - patches sound as designed in edit

*This point fwd, headphones are in the Saffire headphone jack
PHDP S/PDIF to Saffire Pro 40 - patches still sound the same
PHDP XLR Right to Saffire Pro 40. Master about 1/4 way, Saffire input maxed - able to reproduce same junk/fail
PHDP XLR Right to Saffire. Master knob 3/4 way up, Saffire channel on 1-2, signal meter staying high green/low orange (good) - No change to sound between direct in to PHDP and signal moving through Saffire via XLR to headphones.

PHDP XLR Left to Saffire. Same as previous.

I did move it the Master knob all the way to max and move the Saffire down to 0-1 to have the meter stay about the same place and still sounds good.

Conclusion: Sound guy was an idiot. I had line selected and Master knob pegged. He had the channel so hot that as soon as it got any volume, total distortion/fuzz/etc (probably had the channel gain maxed or something...open mic and the guy doing sound was running it). Both output XLR channels of the PHDP tested successfully with the same cable I attempted last night. So beyond a doubt it was either within the board channel or the board operator. 

Thanks for your input guys...I'm glad to know it's nothing I was doing wrong. I haven't changed any settings for a few days.


----------



## RickyCigs

Phantom power was probably turned on. Probably used a channel normally used with a mic and forgot to change it.


----------



## will_shred

can't update firmware, need help. My POD edit software has the new presets on it (line 6 doom, line 6 epic, ect) and it wont sync with the device itself. of course because the POD isn't exactly user friendly I have no clue how to solve this problem, if someone would put it in plain english for me that'd be great.


----------



## ghostred7

RickyCigs said:


> Phantom power was probably turned on. Probably used a channel normally used with a mic and forgot to change it.


Maybe...although phantom power on the Saffire didn't yield the same results. I tried it for a sec to see if it'd monkey with it and it didn't change anything...didn't have amplification behind it though.



will_shred said:


> can't update firmware, need help. My POD edit software has the new presets on it (line 6 doom, line 6 epic, ect) and it wont sync with the device itself. of course because the POD isn't exactly user friendly I have no clue how to solve this problem, if someone would put it in plain english for me that'd be great.


This sounds like a PC problem. Make sure you have the latest drivers for the device. Shut down the PC, hook up the USB, and reboot with the USB connected. There is debate on powering on the PC with USB/Firewire devices connected, so that I will leave to you on the order.


----------



## stem

hello guys.
Few questions.
What about looper in HD500? whether it can be used at live show? for short parts.

Or this looper is good only for practice at home? cause I didn's see any reviews about it.

Maybe it will be better to buy bean and little footswitch. I know that the price is the same (500 and 400+100) but bean small enough for my kitchen. 

Thanks


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Just got back from the store with the FBV Mk II. All I have to say from the 20 minutes I've spent messing with it is that it's going to be a long weekend. Everything else about the POD Pro has been relatively user friendly but this board requires much more thought than I'm willing to give it.


----------



## infreaks

friez256 said:


> Hey everyone, I just put this out for free so take a listen if you want. Everything used for instruments was a POD HD500. Let me know what you think, I'd give out some tones if you dig it. Really enjoying everything the POD has done for me so far Paper Cut



just listened to your song "of reason", damn its a very good one... congrats....


----------



## infreaks

Hi,

I want to run pod hd500 direct into mixer and use half stack amp as a monitor at the same time.







This is what i would do to run direct into mixer :
Guitar -> POD HD500 Guitar In (output mode : Studio/Direct with Full Amp dan Cabinet Simulator selected) -> POD HD500 Balanced Output -> Mixer -> FOH

I could think of several option to route hd500 into the half stack to use it as a monitor and get the best sound possible from it :
1. POD HD500 Phones output -> Input of Half Stack Amp 
2. POD HD500 unbalanced output -> Return of Half Stack Amp 
3. POD HD500 unbalanced output -> Input of Half Stack Amp.
4. POD HD500 Headphones output -> Input of Half Stack Amp.

What do you think of the option ? what would sound best ? Do you have any other suggestion ? and what should i set 1/4 output switch, to LINE or AMP ?

i usually play metal music.

thanks


----------



## Nemonic

I would create two separate chains via dual amp simulation, the first one with cab simulation sent by L unbalanced to your mixer, the second one without the cab simulation sent to the FX Return of your amp via R unbalanced (also try the pre-models and full models with master turned a bit down). Pan them hard L/R on the POD mixer.


----------



## meambobbo

infreaks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to run pod hd500 direct into mixer and use half stack amp as a monitor at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what i would do to run direct into mixer :
> Guitar -> POD HD500 Guitar In (output mode : Studio/Direct with Full Amp dan Cabinet Simulator selected) -> POD HD500 Balanced Output -> Mixer -> FOH
> 
> I could think of several option to route hd500 into the half stack to use it as a monitor and get the best sound possible from it :
> 1. POD HD500 Phones output -> Input of Half Stack Amp
> 2. POD HD500 unbalanced output -> Return of Half Stack Amp
> 3. POD HD500 unbalanced output -> Input of Half Stack Amp.
> 4. POD HD500 Headphones output -> Input of Half Stack Amp.
> 
> What do you think of the option ? what would sound best ? Do you have any other suggestion ? and what should i set 1/4 output switch, to LINE or AMP ?
> 
> i usually play metal music.
> 
> thanks


 
There's 2 ways to do this. Either way you have to use Studio/Direct output mode and use dual amps with one amp block set to "no cab" and the other using cab/mic simulation.

1) This method will only allow mono output, but gives you more DSP to play with. You just pan the tones hard left/right in the mixer block and connect the appropriate outputs to the appropriate devices. For the 1/4" to the amp, though, you'll have to insert a dummy cable into the other 1/4" output, or the Pod will sum left and right to mono. You need to keep them separate. Also, you can't use any mono fx after the mixer block. If you need a mono effect, place two copies of it behind each amp block before the mixer.

2) This method allows stereo output, but you have less DSP. On the channel with "no cab", place an FX Loop effect right before the mixer. Use the effects loop send jack to send the signal to your amp. Mute this channel in the mixer. For the other channel with a cab/mic selected, pan it dead center in the mixer and set the level how you like it. Connect it to the mixer via both XLR's. All your effects have to be placed before the Mixer/FX Loop. You'll need to use 2 copies of each effect for each channel.


----------



## infreaks

Nemonic and meambobbo,

Thanks a lot for your answer, never cross my mind, really enlighten me, gonna give it a try tomorrow


----------



## TallestFiddle

Can someone help me with a bass tone for the POD HD? I have no idea where to start.


----------



## Poltergeist

So would I get better tones just buying a mixer and some PA monitors or should I just run a 4CM into my 6505 2x12 combo.. I have yet to buy my HD 500 but I may have extra cash to buy a power amp/pa monitor of some sort.. I need to buy a mixer any how, and seems like you guys have a lot of good things to say about running your HD 500 through such a setup.. 
I want to have good sound that will translate well in a studio/live/ practice environment, and I'm unsure that my 6505 is going to do the job, although I still desire its high gain abilities.. Any suggestions to lead me in the right direction to achieve the best sound would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Poltergeist said:


> So would I get better tones just buying a mixer and some PA monitors or should I just run a 4CM into my 6505 2x12 combo.. I have yet to buy my HD 500 but I may have extra cash to buy a power amp/pa monitor of some sort.. I need to buy a mixer any how, and seems like you guys have a lot of good things to say about running your HD 500 through such a setup..
> I want to have good sound that will translate well in a studio/live/ practice environment, and I'm unsure that my 6505 is going to do the job, although I still desire its high gain abilities.. Any suggestions to lead me in the right direction to achieve the best sound would be greatly appreciated..



A PA would be better for all 3 applications. I used to have a 6505 and I know how _loud_ those things are. Although it's arguable that it would sound better through the power amp of the 6505.

I'd go for the PA just for pure ease of use. Also, you don't necessarily need a mixer if you have two powered monitors.


----------



## RickyCigs

TallestFiddle said:


> Can someone help me with a bass tone for the POD HD? I have no idea where to start.




Are you using an actual bass with it? What I use for my bass patch is just the flip top model with the matching cab and 57 off axis. Set the preamp eq faurly neutral so that it just gives the bass some oomph and flavor, but doesn't color it a lot. Then I use a parametric to make a deep but narrow cut at 70hz to give the kick drum room to breathe in the mix. Then add a tube compressor at the end if the chain and your golden. 

I'd just post the patch, but I only have interwebz access on my phone right now. Hope that helps. 

Oh, also I only use this for recording. If your using it live, you might want to just leave out the 70hz cut. Just keep in mind that a bass needs to sound good in the mix. Not just good by itself. The solo tone might not mix well.


----------



## RickyCigs

Poltergeist said:


> So would I get better tones just buying a mixer and some PA monitors or should I just run a 4CM into my 6505 2x12 combo.. I have yet to buy my HD 500 but I may have extra cash to buy a power amp/pa monitor of some sort.. I need to buy a mixer any how, and seems like you guys have a lot of good things to say about running your HD 500 through such a setup..
> I want to have good sound that will translate well in a studio/live/ practice environment, and I'm unsure that my 6505 is going to do the job, although I still desire its high gain abilities.. Any suggestions to lead me in the right direction to achieve the best sound would be greatly appreciated..



If you only need the 6505 for high gain, then you don't need it anymore. The high gain models on the pod have WAY more gain than the peavey is capable of. Too much gain at anywhere passed 50% drive in my opinion.


----------



## Nemonic

TallestFiddle said:


> Can someone help me with a bass tone for the POD HD? I have no idea where to start.


Speaking about tone that is popular for metal nowadays:
Dual amp setup.
Blend both signals at the mixer, clean amp set to be dominant, distorted set to be quiet, but noticeable.
First chain with Flip Top, no cabinet (but you can try), keep this side for the low end, focus on bass and low mid knob, keep it without distortion.
Second chain with amp that sounds good for hi-gain guitar tone, cabinet enabled, keep it distorted and tight, turn the cabinet's low cut high to separate the clean and distorted chain apart, also it is possible to try it with a clean amp and distortion/fuzz.
Compressor before the amps.
Noise gate in case of need.

I hope this helps.


----------



## TallestFiddle

RickyCigs said:


> Are you using an actual bass with it? What I use for my bass patch is just the flip top model with the matching cab and 57 off axis. Set the preamp eq faurly neutral so that it just gives the bass some oomph and flavor, but doesn't color it a lot. Then I use a parametric to make a deep but narrow cut at 70hz to give the kick drum room to breathe in the mix. Then add a tube compressor at the end if the chain and your golden.
> 
> I'd just post the patch, but I only have interwebz access on my phone right now. Hope that helps.
> 
> Oh, also I only use this for recording. If your using it live, you might want to just leave out the 70hz cut. Just keep in mind that a bass needs to sound good in the mix. Not just good by itself. The solo tone might not mix well.



Yea, I have a bass to use, and im only using it for recording, so that's perfect. Thanks! This will help a lot.


----------



## TallestFiddle

Nemonic said:


> Speaking about tone that is popular for metal nowadays:
> Dual amp setup.
> Blend both signals at the mixer, clean amp set to be dominant, distorted set to be quiet, but noticeable.
> First chain with Flip Top, no cabinet (but you can try), keep this side for the low end, focus on bass and low mid knob, keep it without distortion.
> Second chain with amp that sounds good for hi-gain guitar tone, cabinet enabled, keep it distorted and tight, turn the cabinet's low cut high to separate the clean and distorted chain apart, also it is possible to try it with a clean amp and distortion/fuzz.
> Compressor before the amps.
> Noise gate in case of need.
> 
> I hope this helps.



Yea, thanks that helps a lot. i'm going to try that out as soon as I can!


----------



## jrstinkfish

Just bought a used Desktop HD, it's arriving tomorrow. Can't wait to pore through this thread and do some of this  before I finally do some of this


----------



## RobPhoboS

jrstinkfish said:


> Just bought a used Desktop HD, it's arriving tomorrow. Can't wait to pore through this thread and do some of this  before I finally do some of this



Good stuff.
I'd recommend you start reading meambobbo's AMAZING website now actually:
MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Contents


----------



## ScatteredDimension

I'm using Podhd Bean and currently disabling the amp and cab and using other amp and cab sims. Can I get rid of the crappy dry guitar sound coming out of the pod (or disable it without losing the signal) and hear just the "final" tone from the vst's I'm using? 

I'm using Reaper btw.

It's pretty annoying and I can't concentrate on my playing 100% when the two tones are on top of each other.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## meambobbo

U need to disable monitoring on the direct signal in the pod control panel or disable direct monitoring in reaper


----------



## ScatteredDimension

meambobbo said:


> U need to disable monitoring on the direct signal in the pod control panel or disable direct monitoring in reaper



Thank you so much! This helps alot


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Hey guys I'm looking for a tone somewhat like Isis. Any one have suggestions of how to get close?


----------



## Veldar

Does the Pro have any advantages over the 500 it's like $400 difference and the Pro doesn't have a board with it.


----------



## meambobbo

More I/o options. Otherwise, no


----------



## Veldar

meambobbo said:


> More I/o options. Otherwise, no


 
Can you elaborate further?


----------



## RickyCigs

Veldar said:


> Can you elaborate further?



There's a full comparison on the line 6 website....


----------



## infreaks

meambobbo said:


> There's 2 ways to do this. Either way you have to use Studio/Direct output mode and use dual amps with one amp block set to "no cab" and the other using cab/mic simulation.
> 
> 1) This method will only allow mono output, but gives you more DSP to play with. You just pan the tones hard left/right in the mixer block and connect the appropriate outputs to the appropriate devices. For the 1/4" to the amp, though, you'll have to insert a dummy cable into the other 1/4" output, or the Pod will sum left and right to mono. You need to keep them separate. Also, you can't use any mono fx after the mixer block. If you need a mono effect, place two copies of it behind each amp block before the mixer.
> 
> 2) This method allows stereo output, but you have less DSP. On the channel with "no cab", place an FX Loop effect right before the mixer. Use the effects loop send jack to send the signal to your amp. Mute this channel in the mixer. For the other channel with a cab/mic selected, pan it dead center in the mixer and set the level how you like it. Connect it to the mixer via both XLR's. All your effects have to be placed before the Mixer/FX Loop. You'll need to use 2 copies of each effect for each channel.



Hi meambobbo,

my rehearsal got cancelled last saturday so i havent tried your method 

But i have Mesa Boogie Mark V head, Laney 212 Lionheart Cab, Roland AC-60 acoustic guitar amp and Philips SHP-2500 Headphone flat for monitoring in my bedroom. Considering that Roland AC-60 have Mic/Line input that accepts XLR balanced cable, i created 3 preset to tried both your method. 

In every preset I tried your dual cab suggestion, using Angel F-Ball into treadplate cab w 57 on axis on channel A, for channel B Angel F-Ball with no Cab. Put them around the same volume, maybe the tread/57 a bit higher, similar eq and amp dep settings.

*The First Method :*
Routing into Roland AC 60 : 
Guitar -> POD HD500 Guitar In (output mode : Studio/Direct) -> POD HD500 Balanced Output Left -> Roland AC 60 Line input

Routing into Mark V half stack : 
Guitar -> POD HD500 unbalanced output Left -> Return of Half Stack Amp (plugged a dummy cable into POD HD500 unbalanced output Right)

Signal Flow View (SFV) for the first method :






*The Second Method :*
Routing into Roland AC 60 : 
Guitar -> POD HD500 Guitar In (output mode : Studio/Direct) -> POD HD500 Balanced Output Left ( i didn't use the both the left and right balanced output) -> Roland AC 60 Line input

Routing into Mark V half stack : 
Guitar -> POD HD500 FX Send -> Send input of Half Stack Amp

Signal Flow View (SFV) for the second method :










I have question regarding both method :
1. In the first method, I put stereo effects "Reverb Plate" after mixer and the reverb coming out from both Roland AC-60 and Mesa Mark V half stack. *Is this the correct way to put stereo effects in the first method ?* *or i should put the reverb plate in both path A and B ?*

2. In the second method, *what do you think about my routing into Mark V half stack ? what do you mean by "Use the effects loop send jack to send the signal to your amp."? is it to use POD HD500 FX Send to send signal into my send input in mark V ?*

3. In the second method, in path A i put Angel FBall with Thread V30 cab and 57 mic on axis, *why do i have to use both xlr to send signal into mixer ? in the first method do i need to use both xlr to send signal into mixer ?*

4. In the second method, *what do you mean by "All your effects have to be placed before the Mixer/FX Loop. You'll need to use 2 copies of each effect for each channel."?* *Is it only the mono effects or also the stereo effect have to be place before the mixer and do i need to use 2 copies also for the stereo effect ?* In the second method first preset SFV as you can see i put reverb plate before mixer and in the second preset SFV i put Smart Harmony after the mixer. *what do you think the correct way to put stereo effect in second method, after mixer or before mixer ?*


*This is another situation than my question earlier:*
I don't have a mixer and FOH or FRFR PA, but when i play in the studio i could run direct into mixer, so the setup when i play in the studio would be like this :
Guitar -> POD HD500 Guitar In (output mode : Studio/Direct with Full Amp dan Cabinet Simulator selected) -> POD HD500 Balanced Output -> Mixer -> FOH

*do i need to use both xlr cable, left balanced output and right balanced output -> mixer -> foh ?*

At home i have Roland AC 60 guitar acoustic amps and Philips SHP-2500 Headphone or i could borrow Audio Techinca ATH-M50. Then I dial a dual amp preset with your suggestion (Engl F-Ball into treadplate cab w 57 on axis on one channel and uber cab w 121 ribbon on the other. Put them around the same volume, maybe the tread/57 a bit higher, and similar eq, cab dep, amp dep settings) using this routing :
1. Guitar -> POD HD500 Guitar In (output mode : Studio/Direct) -> POD HD500 Balanced Output Left -> Roland AC 60 Line input.

OR 

2. Guitar -> POD HD500 Guitar In (output mode : Studio/Direct) -> POD HD500 Phones Output -> Philips SHP-2500 Headphone or Audio Techinca ATH-M50.

I tried both routing, but it sounds different, when it sound good in the headphones its not so good in the Roland AC-60, vice versa.

*What do you think the best routing to dial a preset that would get closest sounding when i run direct into mixer in the studio ?* *using the headphones or roland ac-60?* or i'm just kidding myself because i would always do a major tweaking when running direct into mixer in the studio.

thank you very much, sory if i asked so many question and if it is confusing you


----------



## infreaks

i tried many preset posted in this thread especially for metal, djent, seven string, clean, ambient and all of meambobbo.
generally i dont quite like the distortion rhythm preset but the lead sound, clean and ambient is amazing.

then i started tweaking using meambobbo suggestion :
"Anyone ever use a dual amp patch - same amp into treadplate cab w 57 on axis on one channel and über cab w 121 ribbon on the other. No phase correction needed. Put them around the same volume, maybe the tread/57 a bit higher, and similar eq settings. Then use a mid focus eq post mixer to trim the high and low end to get it right. Most realistic high gain cab tone I can get from this unit I think. Have tried ALL KINDS of shit and keep coming back to this."

I have Ibanez RG 7421 with BKP aftermaths set, creating my first preset for metal rhythm and its start to sound amazing in all the routing that i have tried in my earlier post, just have to tweak according the routing that i used.

and i've read all 200 pages, still reading meambobbo and halfway reading the pod advanced guide.

Many thanks to this thread and all user that share knowledge in this thread


----------



## Veldar

RickyCigs said:


> There's a full comparison on the line 6 website....


 
Ok, so should I shell out the extra money from a Pro?


----------



## RickyCigs

infreaks said:


> Hi meambobbo,
> 
> my rehearsal got cancelled last saturday so i havent tried your method
> 
> But i have Mesa Boogie Mark V head, Laney 212 Lionheart Cab, Roland AC-60 acoustic guitar amp and Philips SHP-2500 Headphone flat for monitoring in my bedroom. Considering that Roland AC-60 have Mic/Line input that accepts XLR balanced cable, i created 3 preset to tried both your method.
> 
> In every preset I tried your dual cab suggestion, using Angel F-Ball into treadplate cab w 57 on axis on channel A, for channel B Angel F-Ball with no Cab. Put them around the same volume, maybe the tread/57 a bit higher, similar eq and amp dep settings.
> 
> *The First Method :*
> Routing into Roland AC 60 :
> Guitar -> POD HD500 Guitar In (output mode : Studio/Direct) -> POD HD500 Balanced Output Left -> Roland AC 60 Line input
> 
> Routing into Mark V half stack :
> Guitar -> POD HD500 unbalanced output Left -> Return of Half Stack Amp (plugged a dummy cable into POD HD500 unbalanced output Right)
> 
> Signal Flow View (SFV) for the first method :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Second Method :*
> Routing into Roland AC 60 :
> Guitar -> POD HD500 Guitar In (output mode : Studio/Direct) -> POD HD500 Balanced Output Left ( i didn't use the both the left and right balanced output) -> Roland AC 60 Line input
> 
> Routing into Mark V half stack :
> Guitar -> POD HD500 FX Send -> Send input of Half Stack Amp
> 
> Signal Flow View (SFV) for the second method :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have question regarding both method :
> 1. In the first method, I put stereo effects "Reverb Plate" after mixer and the reverb coming out from both Roland AC-60 and Mesa Mark V half stack. *Is this the correct way to put stereo effects in the first method ?* *or i should put the reverb plate in both path A and B ?*
> 
> 2. In the second method, *what do you think about my routing into Mark V half stack ? what do you mean by "Use the effects loop send jack to send the signal to your amp."? is it to use POD HD500 FX Send to send signal into my send input in mark V ?*
> 
> 3. In the second method, in path A i put Angel FBall with Thread V30 cab and 57 mic on axis, *why do i have to use both xlr to send signal into mixer ? in the first method do i need to use both xlr to send signal into mixer ?*
> 
> 4. In the second method, *what do you mean by "All your effects have to be placed before the Mixer/FX Loop. You'll need to use 2 copies of each effect for each channel."?* *Is it only the mono effects or also the stereo effect have to be place before the mixer and do i need to use 2 copies also for the stereo effect ?* In the second method first preset SFV as you can see i put reverb plate before mixer and in the second preset SFV i put Smart Harmony after the mixer. *what do you think the correct way to put stereo effect in second method, after mixer or before mixer ?*
> 
> 
> *This is another situation than my question earlier:*
> I don't have a mixer and FOH or FRFR PA, but when i play in the studio i could run direct into mixer, so the setup when i play in the studio would be like this :
> Guitar -> POD HD500 Guitar In (output mode : Studio/Direct with Full Amp dan Cabinet Simulator selected) -> POD HD500 Balanced Output -> Mixer -> FOH
> 
> :




He means that you use the line out of your pod into the fx loop return of your mark V. That uses only the power amp of the amp. Any amp will sound like shit running an amp sim into the input of an amp.


----------



## RickyCigs

Veldar said:


> Ok, so should I shell out the extra money from a Pro?



Only if you need a dedicated dry out and want a rack mount unit.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> Only if you need a dedicated dry out and want a rack mount unit.



You can also have a dry out over S/PDIF in POD HD500. For what I've read, The only remarkable difference with HD PRO is that it has S/PDIF input.

It really depends on the uses and money you have. If you are going to dedicate to studio recordings using a vast array of inputs and outputs and you don't care about expression pedal or you have a controller for that, you can go for the PRO.

Otherwise, the HD500 is, in my oppinion, the best of all. You have all capabilities of HD PRO and Desktop (Except for the S/PDIF in) and you have the footswitches and expression pedal included. If you're going to play live it's also less hassle (you only have to take one thing instead of the rack and controller + cables to link them both).


----------



## meambobbo

pro also has line inputs. desktop does not have an FX loop. I agree that 500 is the best bang for the buck. for the studio, i could see why you'd want a mic and perhaps line level signals from other pre-amps feeding into the pod, and you wouldn't want to have to keep swapping inputs, but let's be honest - why the hell do you need to run all that stuff through a Pod? The Pod's best aspect is its amp simulation. Cab/Mic simulation and effects or MIDI control are best done elsewhere.


----------



## meambobbo

1. In the first method, I put stereo effects "Reverb Plate" after mixer and the reverb coming out from both Roland AC-60 and Mesa Mark V half stack. *Is this the correct way to put stereo effects in the first method ?* *or i should put the reverb plate in both path A and B ?*

Yes, so long as the effect is a true stereo effect and not a stereo dry/mono wet. Depending on the effect, a stereo dry/mono wet effect may sound fine. But that's not necessarily always the case. To tell if the effect is, mute one of the channels in the mixer and pan the other hard left/right, put the effect after the mixer, then see if you get output in the opposite field. For instance, try the hall reverb vs. plate reverb.


2. In the second method, *what do you think about my routing into Mark V half stack ? what do you mean by "Use the effects loop send jack to send the signal to your amp."? is it to use POD HD500 FX Send to send signal into my send input in mark V ?*

Yes, Pod FX Loop Send into Mark V FX Loop return. This bypasses the real amp's pre-amp, which usually colors the tone pretty strong.


3. In the second method, in path A i put Angel FBall with Thread V30 cab and 57 mic on axis, *why do i have to use both xlr to send signal into mixer ? in the first method do i need to use both xlr to send signal into mixer ?*

You don't have to; it's optional. The FX loop send is actually a 3-connector jack, so you can get stereo output from it. Of course, your amp is mono, so that point is basically moot. Similarly, the other channel will output via both XLR's. If you use any stereo effects (like a stereo delay), you can use both XLR's to the board and retain your stereo sound. If you're just going for mono tones, then there's no point to using 2 XLR's.


4. In the second method, *what do you mean by "All your effects have to be placed before the Mixer/FX Loop. You'll need to use 2 copies of each effect for each channel."?* *Is it only the mono effects or also the stereo effect have to be place before the mixer and do i need to use 2 copies also for the stereo effect ?* In the second method first preset SFV as you can see i put reverb plate before mixer and in the second preset SFV i put Smart Harmony after the mixer. *what do you think the correct way to put stereo effect in second method, after mixer or before mixer ?*

When you are using the FX Loop block to send your "no cab" signal to your amp, any effects placed behind this will not be sent to your amp. In your last patch, the Smart Harmony will only apply to the signal sent to the board, not the signal sent to your amp. If you are not using the FX Loop but panning each channel hard left/right, so long as the effect is a true stereo effect, you can place one copy of the effect after the mixer. I recommend using this method if you are using mono tones.

*This is another situation than my question earlier:*
I don't have a mixer and FOH or FRFR PA, but when i play in the studio i could run direct into mixer, so the setup when i play in the studio would be like this :
Guitar -> POD HD500 Guitar In (output mode : Studio/Direct with Full Amp dan Cabinet Simulator selected) -> POD HD500 Balanced Output -> Mixer -> FOH

Not sure what you're saying here. You can certainly substitute FOH/board/mixer with DAW interface, then use IR's or some other cab/mic simulation in your DAW.


----------



## infreaks

RickyCigs said:


> He means that you use the line out of your pod into the fx loop return of your mark V. That uses only the power amp of the amp. Any amp will sound like shit running an amp sim into the input of an amp.





meambobbo said:


> 2. In the second method, *what do you think about my routing into Mark V half stack ? what do you mean by "Use the effects loop send jack to send the signal to your amp."? is it to use POD HD500 FX Send to send signal into my send input in mark V ?*
> 
> Yes, Pod FX Loop Send into Mark V FX Loop return. This bypasses the real amp's pre-amp, which usually colors the tone pretty strong.



I get confused and thinking that its the POD HD500 FX Loop send into Mark V FX Loop send.





but now that both of you clarify it, its now clear that POD HD500 FX Loop send into Mark V FX Loop Return. 



meambobbo said:


> 4. In the second method, *what do you mean by "All your effects have to be placed before the Mixer/FX Loop. You'll need to use 2 copies of each effect for each channel."?* *Is it only the mono effects or also the stereo effect have to be place before the mixer and do i need to use 2 copies also for the stereo effect ?* In the second method first preset SFV as you can see i put reverb plate before mixer and in the second preset SFV i put Smart Harmony after the mixer. *what do you think the correct way to put stereo effect in second method, after mixer or before mixer ?*
> 
> When you are using the FX Loop block to send your "no cab" signal to your amp, any effects placed behind this will not be sent to your amp. In your last patch, the Smart Harmony will only apply to the signal sent to the board, not the signal sent to your amp. If you are not using the FX Loop but panning each channel hard left/right, so long as the effect is a true stereo effect, you can place one copy of the effect after the mixer. I recommend using this method if you are using mono tones.



before you clarify about the POD HD500 FX Loop send into Mark V FX Loop Return, i'm using POD HD500 FX Loop send into Mark V FX Loop Send and i get the harmony sound from both the Roland AC-60 and Mark V, but i'll retry this preset using the POD HD500 FX Loop send into Mark V FX Loop Return.




meambobbo said:


> *This is another situation than my question earlier:*
> I don't have a mixer and FOH or FRFR PA, but when i play in the studio i could run direct into mixer, so the setup when i play in the studio would be like this :
> Guitar -> POD HD500 Guitar In (output mode : Studio/Direct with Full Amp dan Cabinet Simulator selected) -> POD HD500 Balanced Output -> Mixer -> FOH
> 
> Not sure what you're saying here. You can certainly substitute FOH/board/mixer with DAW interface, then use IR's or some other cab/mic simulation in your DAW.



I'm asking about how to get my preset that i dial in my home (using several option) sound close when running direct into mixer so i dont have to do a major tweaking in the studio because I only run direct in the studio, in my home i dont have mixer, frfr PA or FOH. But i do have Roland AC 60, Mark V halfstack, Headphones Flat Philips SHP-2500 or Audio Technica ATH-M50, audio interface POD UX 2.

When i dial a preset in my home (a dual amp preset with your suggestion, Engl F-Ball into treadplate cab w 57 on axis on one channel and uber cab w 121 ribbon on the other. Put them around the same volume, the tread/57 a bit higher, and similar eq, cab dep, amp dep settings) i could use several option :
1. Guitar -> POD HD500 Guitar In (output mode : Studio/Direct) -> POD HD500 Balanced Output Left -> Roland AC 60 Line input.

2. Guitar -> POD HD500 Guitar In (output mode : Studio/Direct) -> POD HD500 Phones Output -> Philips SHP-2500 Headphone or Audio Techinca ATH-M50.

I tried both routing, but it sounds different, when it sound good in the headphones its not so good in the Roland AC-60, vice versa.

*What do you think the best routing to dial a preset that would get closest sounding when i run direct into mixer in the studio ?* *using the headphones or roland ac-60?*

thanks to both of you for your earlier answer


----------



## RickyCigs

Headphones will give you closer to what the pa will sound like. 

I personally use the line out rather than the fx loop out on my hd500, but that's just me. I actually use my fx loop for my carbon copy delay pedal as I like it better than the delays on the pod.


----------



## infreaks

RickyCigs said:


> Headphones will give you closer to what the pa will sound like.
> 
> I personally use the line out rather than the fx loop out on my hd500, but that's just me. I actually use my fx loop for my carbon copy delay pedal as I like it better than the delays on the pod.



thanks for your answer


----------



## RickyCigs

infreaks said:


> thanks for your answer




No problem. I'm unemployed right now, so all I'm basically doing is sitting on here and Facebook and playing guitar lol


----------



## surfthealien

Here is my first track using reaper. I redid all of my tones for this one. Its my fbomb patch on the right and slo patch on left. Solo is double tracked slo.

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/return


----------



## RickyCigs

surfthealien said:


> Here is my first track using reaper. I redid all of my tones for this one. Its my fbomb patch on the right and slo patch on left. Solo is double tracked slo.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/return




The solo is a little loud. Try panning each of the solo tracks 30% left and right and lower the level slightly. Otherwise it sounds good.


----------



## jrstinkfish

RobPhoboS said:


> Good stuff.
> I'd recommend you start reading meambobbo's AMAZING website now actually:
> MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Contents


Thanks, lots of good stuff there. Haven't had a whole lot of time to play with it, but so far it looks pretty neat, and somewhat daunting. I threw some headphones on and played with it the other night, and before I knew it, hours had passed, it was 11pm, my fiance' had gone to bed without saying goodnight. I can see this is going to ruin me  

The one thing I'm disappointed in is how it sounds when I run it into the return of my 5150 -- I disabled the cab sim, which helped a bit, but it just sounds so distant and thin (and distorted at times, like it's clipping), like I'm running an iPod into my cab or something. I probably should not have expected it to sound as good as the full 5150 sounds going through the cab, set myself up for disappointment there. It's not a big deal, I'd rarely use it in that capacity anyway, just thought it'd be cool for some low volume playing in the bedroom without using headphones or computer speakers.


----------



## RickyCigs

jrstinkfish said:


> Thanks, lots of good stuff there. Haven't had a whole lot of time to play with it, but so far it looks pretty neat, and somewhat daunting. I threw some headphones on and played with it the other night, and before I knew it, hours had passed, it was 11pm, my fiance' had gone to bed without saying goodnight. I can see this is going to ruin me
> 
> The one thing I'm disappointed in is how it sounds when I run it into the return of my 5150 -- I disabled the cab sim, which helped a bit, but it just sounds so distant and thin (and distorted at times, like it's clipping), like I'm running an iPod into my cab or something. I probably should not have expected it to sound as good as the full 5150 sounds going through the cab, set myself up for disappointment there. It's not a big deal, I'd rarely use it in that capacity anyway, just thought it'd be cool for some low volume playing in the bedroom without using headphones or computer speakers.



We're you using the full models or the pre only? Try turning the master dep down a bit so that your not getting simulated power amp distortion.


----------



## meambobbo

Also, be sure to check out the sections of my guide about clipping - there are lots of ways you can cause the unit to clip. There's a step-by-step guide in the Troubleshooting page to find clipping in any given patch and defeat it. The Tips and Pitfalls page's section deals more with an overview of all the types of clipping and alludes to how you can workaround them.

I need to update the guide. I spent more time with the "Pad Switch" and find it has negligible if any impact on tone once levels are corrected, and I find it essential to avoid input clipping on aggressive playing considering my pickups and their proximity to the strings.

I find the "pre" models can get a clearer tone than the "full" ones, but the "full" tend to be a bit beefier, especially in the low end. I like to start on a "full" model and slowly turn down the Master Volume DEP until I find the sweet spot. If it's < 15%, I'll end up using the "pre" model.

Also, rather than just using Studio/Direct output mode no "no cab" selected, try using Stack/Combo Power Amp and trying the cabs. Ironically I found they would sometimes produce a more natural guitar tone, depending on the rig. Just keep in mind the mic selection does nothing, so you don't worry about demo'ing them. If you stick to 4x12's, you've only got like 7 cabs to demo. If you find you need a bass boost, use Combo Power Amp instead of Stack.


----------



## The Reverend

Any tips on how one would go about getting a dirty, feedbacky tone? I read quite a bit of Meambobo's guide, and found it incredibly useful, but I'm still having trouble creating something along the lines of a cranked and noisy Orange squealing attractively.


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> Also, be sure to check out the sections of my guide about clipping - there are lots of ways you can cause the unit to clip. There's a step-by-step guide in the Troubleshooting page to find clipping in any given patch and defeat it. The Tips and Pitfalls page's section deals more with an overview of all the types of clipping and alludes to how you can workaround them.
> 
> I need to update the guide. I spent more time with the "Pad Switch" and find it has negligible if any impact on tone once levels are corrected, and I find it essential to avoid input clipping on aggressive playing considering my pickups and their proximity to the strings.
> 
> I find the "pre" models can get a clearer tone than the "full" ones, but the "full" tend to be a bit beefier, especially in the low end. I like to start on a "full" model and slowly turn down the Master Volume DEP until I find the sweet spot. If it's < 15%, I'll end up using the "pre" model.
> 
> Also, rather than just using Studio/Direct output mode no "no cab" selected, try using Stack/Combo Power Amp and trying the cabs. Ironically I found they would sometimes produce a more natural guitar tone, depending on the rig. Just keep in mind the mic selection does nothing, so you don't worry about demo'ing them. If you stick to 4x12's, you've only got like 7 cabs to demo. If you find you need a bass boost, use Combo Power Amp instead of Stack.



So what your saying is that I should have the pad switch enabled? I never noticed any difference in tone before, so I just never used it....


----------



## riffy

That sounds great man!

Gary


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

I dunno if this has been discussed anywhere. maybe y'all can help me.

Is it normal that when either tuner mode is selected OR a new/unused patch is selected, that only audio from the left side comes out? Aka left headphone, left speaker. But once you do exit tuner or start customizing the patch it is normal?


----------



## TallestFiddle

surfthealien said:


> Here is my first track using reaper. I redid all of my tones for this one. Its my fbomb patch on the right and slo patch on left. Solo is double tracked slo.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/return



Cool song! I like the mix, the drums seem a little bit quiet though. Have you used multiband compressor and limiter on the master?


----------



## surfthealien

Thank you for the feed back on my track fellas. I was struggling with the drum volume for sure. I used a compressor for the drum track though I do not remember what one off the top of my head there are several to choose from. I do know that for now I am doing the the drums all on one track and not track one=snare track two=kick etc etc. Oh and after I listening in my car the solo's are way to loud. I do like to have my solo's stand out but those where a bit much. If you guys like the tone's I would be happy to post a pic of the set up


----------



## JackandCoke

I recently got a HD Pro rack. I play progressive, djent, black metal and am having the hardest time getting the gates to work the way I need them too. I have tried the noise gates as well as the hard gate. 

I run one first in the chain before the amp (with a lower setting) and one last in the chain before the amp (with a higher setting). I need sustain for parts that ring out so I have some compression and a tube screamer in between them. Basically the chain looks like this: hard gate> tube screamer> tube compression> hard gate> amp.

I cant get a really tight close setting for some reason with the sustain that I want. I tried sacrificing some sustain and still get that shitty squeal. Does anyone else have this problem? Do the gates just suck on this unit? I am considering running my ISP Decimator instead through the FX loop. 

Any settings ideas??? Thanks.


----------



## PasIvre

SlipknotKoRnfan said:


> I dunno if this has been discussed anywhere. maybe y'all can help me.
> 
> Is it normal that when either tuner mode is selected OR a new/unused patch is selected, that only audio from the left side comes out? Aka left headphone, left speaker. But once you do exit tuner or start customizing the patch it is normal?


If you've got input 2 set to something other than guitar or same (which you should in most cases), yes.


----------



## meambobbo

JackandCoke said:


> I recently got a HD Pro rack. I play progressive, djent, black metal and am having the hardest time getting the gates to work the way I need them too. I have tried the noise gates as well as the hard gate.
> 
> I run one first in the chain before the amp (with a lower setting) and one last in the chain before the amp (with a higher setting). I need sustain for parts that ring out so I have some compression and a tube screamer in between them. Basically the chain looks like this: hard gate> tube screamer> tube compression> hard gate> amp.
> 
> I cant get a really tight close setting for some reason with the sustain that I want. I tried sacrificing some sustain and still get that shitty squeal. Does anyone else have this problem? Do the gates just suck on this unit? I am considering running my ISP Decimator instead through the FX loop.
> 
> Any settings ideas??? Thanks.



Stuff Kleenex to dampen your bear claw springs if you got em. Use a wrist band or foam or earthquake putty to mute the strings between nut and tuners. Keep the open close at ab a 5 db difference. Hold to 0. Decay to 0 or near 0. You have the right idea.


----------



## Poltergeist

Hey guys - So I just received my Pod HD 500, and a friend of mine is allowing me to use his Roland KC 550 4-ch mixing keyboard amplifier... My question for you experienced POD users, what would be the best way to hook my POD up to this to get the best tone from this thing? Should I just plug my guitar into the input and use a XLR cable in the left balanced output of the POD into the balanced input of this amp? and the output mode would be studio direct, right? Or should I use the 1/4" outs on the POD into one of the channel inputs on the Roland? If this is a better choice, what output mode should be selected on the POD? Sorry I'm a total noob guys. Not sure what to do.. I was considering a 4cm with my tube amp, but I figured using the stereo mixing amplifier would be easier and wouldn't color my tones.. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.. 

PS. Here's the Roland for specs : KC-550: 4-Ch Mixing Keyboard Amplifier | Roland U.S.


----------



## PasIvre

Poltergeist said:


> Hey guys - So I just received my Pod HD 500, and a friend of mine is allowing me to use his Roland KC 550 4-ch mixing keyboard amplifier... My question for you experienced POD users what would be the best way to hook my POD up to this to get the best tone from this thing. Should I just plug my guitar into the input and use a XLR cable in the left balanced output of the POD into the balanced input of this amp and the output mode would be studio direct, right? Or should I use the 1/4" outs on the POD into one of the channel inputs on the Roland? If this is a better choice what output mode should be selected on the POD? Sorry I'm a total noob guys. Not sure what to do.. I was considering a 4cm with my tube amp, but I figured using the stereo mixing amplifier would be easier and wouldn't color my tones.. Any advice will be greatly appreciated..
> 
> PS. Here's the Roland for specs : KC-550: 4-Ch Mixing Keyboard Amplifier | Roland U.S.


4CM will likely sound better, as the cab simulations on the pod are less than stellar, though if you're using it for recording direct the keyboard amplifier will be more accurate to your recorded tone. I would personally go for the xlr to the balanced input out of the two, as that sounds like it would be the most accurate, if you decide to go the keyboard amp route. I would get a xlr or 1/4 to rca adaptor and use the aux inputs on the amp, personally.


----------



## meambobbo

Keep in mind the xlr outs never sum to mono but 1/4" do if you only connect to one of them. If you use a stereo effect it might not sound right with xlr


----------



## RickyCigs

JackandCoke said:


> I recently got a HD Pro rack. I play progressive, djent, black metal and am having the hardest time getting the gates to work the way I need them too. I have tried the noise gates as well as the hard gate.
> 
> I run one first in the chain before the amp (with a lower setting) and one last in the chain before the amp (with a higher setting). I need sustain for parts that ring out so I have some compression and a tube screamer in between them. Basically the chain looks like this: hard gate> tube screamer> tube compression> hard gate> amp.
> 
> I cant get a really tight close setting for some reason with the sustain that I want. I tried sacrificing some sustain and still get that shitty squeal. Does anyone else have this problem? Do the gates just suck on this unit? I am considering running my ISP Decimator instead through the FX loop.
> 
> Any settings ideas??? Thanks.



My chain is usually compressor>noise gate>screamer>noise gate>amp>hard gate

I've gotten better results with that than I ever did with my Decimator through the pod. 

I use threshold at 50 on the noise gates with decay at 0 and whatever the "stock" settings on the hard gate, but with decay and hold turned to 0.


----------



## Poltergeist

meambobbo said:


> Keep in mind the xlr outs never sum to mono but 1/4" do if you only connect to one of them. If you use a stereo effect it might not sound right with xlr



Thanks for the heads up meambobbo, also, I've been reading your guide today with my morning cup of coffee, and its very well presented and appreciate your work; such a great resource, thank you! I'm going to play around with my options today, perhaps try to hook it up to my tube amp... I just was looking for the simpler of the two solutions, one that will translate well recording, live, and practice, without having to adjust my patches too much. The learning begins.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

The Reverend said:


> Any tips on how one would go about getting a dirty, feedbacky tone? I read quite a bit of Meambobo's guide, and found it incredibly useful, but I'm still having trouble creating something along the lines of a cranked and noisy Orange squealing attractively.


I'm really wanting something similar. Try using the JCM800 with the Blackback 30 and the Hiway. It's either that or the Greenback and Hiway.  I don't remember. But that with a tube screamer and cranked master dep gets me a tone similar to Mastodon on Crack the Skye.  Use the 57 on axis too. 
Let me know how that gets you. It's about as close as I've gotten.


----------



## meambobbo

For an orange tone, I'd use the J800 or Doom model but rather than use a Screamer or something else that's boosting the upper part of the mids, I'd look more towards using the Mid-Focus EQ or maybe even one of the Fuzz pedals. You probably only want to trim the very low-end and high-end to keep the amp from getting too muddy and djenty respectively. From what I know Orange amps have a dark breakup, like a lower midrange focused breakup. But you can't take out too much highs or it will sound muffled.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I sold my AFXII...Hd500 for life. Hallelujah.


----------



## RickyCigs

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I sold my AFXII...Hd500 for life. Hallelujah.




Interesting.... I had been seriously contemplating buying an axe-fx as well as keeping my pod. What were your reasons for selling it?


----------



## meambobbo

^ you shoulda PM'ed me. We coulda traded straight up!


----------



## RickyCigs

I'm gonna have interwebz on my Lappy today for a short time. You better believe I'm gonna upload the track featuring my new tone as well as my new favorite impulses!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

RickyCigs said:


> Interesting.... I had been seriously contemplating buying an axe-fx as well as keeping my pod. What were your reasons for selling it?



Why not sell it? 




meambobbo said:


> ^ you shoulda PM'ed me. We coulda traded straight up!




Haha I already have an hd500


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Every day I am more and more happy I bought my pod. Got it used for 379 off of guitar center and it is honestly the BEST $379 I have ever spent.


----------



## RickyCigs

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Why not sell it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I already have an hd500




That didn't answer my question lol and because I still love my pod, I just want more variety and the ability to load user ir's.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I am tempted to trade my HD500 for a Vetta 2 combo.


----------



## RobPhoboS

ThePhilosopher said:


> I am tempted to trade my HD500 for a Vetta 2 combo.



Woa, just saw the specs on the V2 - wowza, that's a hell of a lot inside a combo amp !
Why did they stop making it ?


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

I'm trying to load HD PRO tones (.hre files) into HD500 edit so I can load the tones onto my unit...but they wont work.

I was under the impression this was possible as they have the same specs.


----------



## loqtrall

^ I had that same problem. I'd also like to know what's wrong with this process. I'm fairly new to it, so I have no clue about this.


----------



## RickyCigs

mr_fruitbowl said:


> I'm trying to load HD PRO tones (.hre files) into HD500 edit so I can load the tones onto my unit...but they wont work.
> 
> I was under the impression this was possible as they have the same specs.



Change the file extension from .hre to .h5e


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

RickyCigs said:


> Change the file extension from .hre to .h5e



Doesn't work. 

I found this digging through line6 forums.
Everyone should know about this converter!
Convert & Modify POD HD Presets | www.jzab.de

God bless you zab!


----------



## Zorkuus

The thread is too long to look for an answer to this so I'll just ask:

I haven't touched my my pod HD500 for months. Is it worth it to update the firmware to the latest? I wouldn't want to loose all of my patches only to find out the updates don't have anything special to add. How's the Doom, Epic and SLO amps for example, compaired to the other high gain amps?


----------



## RickyCigs

Zorkuus said:


> The thread is too long to look for an answer to this so I'll just ask:
> 
> I haven't touched my my pod HD500 for months. Is it worth it to update the firmware to the latest? I wouldn't want to loose all of my patches only to find out the updates don't have anything special to add. How's the Doom, Epic and SLO amps for example, compaired to the other high gain amps?



VERY worth it. The slo overdrive is fantastic. The slo clean is also great, and I don't even use clean tones generally. The doom isn't my thing at all. The epic can get some great tones as well. You need to use the master dep at 100% and the preamp drive at almost 0 though. Its poweramp distortion sounds great, but preamp distortion sucks. You just use a dirt pedal to add the gain you need. 

Also, you won't lose your patches. If your worried about such a thing, save your playlist/patches onto your computer......


----------



## meambobbo

If that don't work, download and install hd 500 edit and open it in there and make sure the inputs are both guitar or same or variax or something. They won't match up 100% correct between the two but so long as the input selected doesn't cause invalid data error, you can fix it once you get into hd pro edit


----------



## RickyCigs

mr_fruitbowl said:


> Doesn't work.
> 
> I found this digging through line6 forums.
> Everyone should know about this converter!
> Convert & Modify POD HD Presets | www.jzab.de
> 
> God bless you zab!



A lot of the time it does. But the converter makes it 100% of the time.


----------



## meambobbo

Honestly I don't use the new models much at all but they do sound good overall. If you like the SLO sound you should definitely get it. If not, might not be worth it. Fwiw, I don't rebuild my patches every update. I save them as a setlist before the upgrade and restore them after. During the update I choose to wipe my patches, but I don't bother manually recreating them. Maybe I should. Whatevs. They work


----------



## RickyCigs

I don't use the epic much anymore. I really liked the patch I made at first, but since I FINALLY made a Mesa patch that I liked, I pretty much forgot about it. 

Surprisingly enough, I actually like the soldano model better with the xxl cab than I do with the redwirez impulses. Even the soldano impulses oddly enough.... 


I'll say it again though, we really need external ir capability.


----------



## meambobbo

my latest breakthrough is using the Q Filter for pre-EQ'ing tone. The Gain control is weird. it can create some compression and make the tone kinda bright, but it's not like a distortion pedal - the tone stays clean. I find the distortion effects leave the tone relatively muffled in comparison - the Q filter is very transparent, and the tone you get is eerily similar to a real amp. Typically I use a frequency between 40-65% with band-pass, and Q set to 0%. Mix varies from 25-40%, just enough to get that mid-boost necessary to tighten up the amp.

gotta redo all my fucking patches now...

thanks to MFkitten for the heads up on this. I know I'm like 8 months late to this party - I had tried it before but was working it wrong. Decided to give it another run the other day and MIND BLOWN.


----------



## RickyCigs

I'll give that a try in a few minutes I think...


----------



## Alice AKW

I'm still hooked on using the mid-focus/screamer combination. It gets the sound tight as I like yet still with plenty of oomph.


----------



## RickyCigs

Just tried the q filter method. I really like it already. It may be used in all my songs from now on lol I'm actually quite surprised at how good it sounds!


EDIT: here are my settings. 

Frequency 40%
Q 0%
Gain 80%
Mix 45%
Type BP

Oh, and while I'm at it, here are my high pass/low pass filter settings for the mid focus eq. 

Hp freq 35%
Hp Q 30%
Lp freq 80%
Lp Q 40%
Gain 0%


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Dear Line6, please release a firmware update.


----------



## Chuck

Which overdrive/distortion pedal would you guys recommend for a hardcore type tone? Nice saturated and a bit loose, but I still want it to be clear and discernible overall.

So far in this hardcore patch I'm running the Soldano Overdrive:

Gain: 50%
Bass: 50%
Mid: 65%
Treble: 60%
Presence: 65%
Chan Vol: 60%

Running with the PhD Ported 2x12 > SM57 with some verb and a compressor to fight the gates


----------



## RickyCigs

Misery Theory said:


> Which overdrive/distortion pedal would you guys recommend for a hardcore type tone? Nice saturated and a bit loose, but I still want it to be clear and discernible overall.
> 
> So far in this hardcore patch I'm running the Soldano Overdrive:
> 
> Gain: 50%
> Bass: 50%
> Mid: 65%
> Treble: 60%
> Presence: 65%
> Chan Vol: 60%
> 
> Running with the PhD Ported 2x12 > SM57 with some verb and a compressor to fight the gates



Use the q filter setting I just posted but with the mix level set a bit lower. Use less drive on the amp model though. Like around 35%


----------



## Chuck

Sweet okay I'll give that a shot 

EDIT: What else should I be using in front of the amp with the Q Filter? 

Right now I have Red Comp > Gate > QF > Gate

And it doesn't sound quite right.


----------



## Chuck

Okay haha, I still had the Q at like 75%, now it sounds good. 

But just to clear things, you guys are using the Q Filter in place of a screamer, yes? And secondly, what is your guys' signal chain going to the amp?

And also here's my EQ for my main 7 string patch:

Studio EQ 1:
0.6 dB boost at 1400hz
1.0 dB cut at 5000hz

Studio EQ 2:
2.0 dB cut at 75hz
2.5 dB cut at 200hz


----------



## RickyCigs

Misery Theory said:


> Okay haha, I still had the Q at like 75%, now it sounds good.
> 
> But just to clear things, you guys are using the Q Filter in place of a screamer, yes? And secondly, what is your guys' signal chain going to the amp?
> 
> And also here's my EQ for my main 7 string patch:
> 
> Studio EQ 1:
> 0.6 dB boost at 1400hz
> 1.0 dB cut at 5000hz
> 
> Studio EQ 2:
> 2.0 dB cut at 75hz
> 2.5 dB cut at 200hz



Yes, Q filter replaces the screamer. It might actually use less dsp, but I haven't tested it. I find it gives me the same boost, but sounds better. 

Also, use try the mid focus eq settings that I posted either this page or the last. It will replace your studio eq2 as well as cut your extreme highs.

My signal chain is:

Red comp>noise gate>Q filter>noise gate>amp model>mid focus eq>hard gate

Any other eq's I use I put after the mixer and before the mid focus. I also have everything on the left path with the right path muted.


----------



## Chuck

All right sweet. Thanks a ton Ricky


----------



## spawnofthesith

I think my hd500 is just fucked, I've tried just about everything recommended here and various searching online, and nothing has worked. Still just stuck in an infinite loop showing the boot screen


----------



## RickyCigs

Misery Theory said:


> All right sweet. Thanks a ton Ricky



No problem! Glad I could help out. Bobbo helped out a lot by mentioning the Q filter method. I never would have tried it. I was pretty set in my ways of using a screamer for every patch. I had thought about changing it up by using my Maxon od808 instead, but that's not really any different....


----------



## RickyCigs

spawnofthesith said:


> I think my hd500 is just fucked, I've tried just about everything recommended here and various searching online, and nothing has worked. Still just stuck in an infinite loop showing the boot screen




If you've tried the hard reset and it didn't help, then you might have to resort to sending it to line6.


----------



## PrestigeRS4

I know someone somewhere here has answered this but too many pages to scroll through. I am trying to get a really tight "Periphery" style tone out of my pro HD. Anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## Chuck

Dude it's pretty easy to get a tone like that. Pick really any of the high gain amps(Bogner is my favorite) set like this:

Drive: 40-55% 
Lows: 35-55%
Mids: 55-75%
Highs: 50-65%
Pres: depends on which amp, for instance the Bogner is less dry and gainy so I run with 85%
Chan Vol: 50-60%

Then find whichever mic and cab combo sounds best to your ears

Then you are going to want to set up your signal chain. Mine is like this:

Red Comp > Gate > Screamer/Q Filter > Gate > Bogner > Chamber verb > mid focus Eq > volume pedal

Just use the preset settings on the comp, it's really just there to fight gates. 

Gates: 0-5% decay, 45-55% threshold

Screamer: 10-20% lows, 70ish% tone, 45-65% highs, 0-10% gain, 100% output. 

You can look on the last page how to set the EQ's and Q Filter. 

Lastly, do not overlook the Amp and Cap parameters, you must tweak those to get a good tone.


----------



## Chuck

I should mention my guitar is a LTD MH-417 with SD Blackouts


----------



## RickyCigs

PrestigeRS4 said:


> I know someone somewhere here has answered this but too many pages to scroll through. I am trying to get a really tight "Periphery" style tone out of my pro HD. Anybody got any suggestions?



If you search back just a few pages, someone actual posted the direct translation of misha and Adams axe-fx tones. Bobbo also has a really good one on his page. 

That being said, periphery uses a fair bit less gain but more compression which can be confused as really high gain. 

Using only about 30% drive and lots of compression will give you a tighter tone. I try to pretend that the pod doesn't go above 50% on the drive knob because anything above that is just ridiculous to me.


----------



## RickyCigs

Misery Theory said:


> I should mention my guitar is a LTD MH-417 with SD Blackouts



How do you like your mh-417? I had looked at it recently in my quest for another guitar. I'm not sure if I can justify it since I already have a premium series ibanez and I don't think it would be any better than that. I may end up just building another one instead lol


Also, for my pod hd friends, I'm releasing my album on 4/20 and will post the download link for anyone that wants it!


----------



## spawnofthesith

RickyCigs said:


> If you've tried the hard reset and it didn't help, then you might have to resort to sending it to line6.



I've tried that once with no luck, I'll give it one more attempt before contacting Line 6. 


All such fucking bullshit. I live in a small ass apartment and can't crank my half stack at home, so this is my only home playing option, and I've been stuck playing just unplugged for months now


----------



## RickyCigs

Misery Theory said:


> Dude it's pretty easy to get a tone like that. Pick really any of the high gain amps(Bogner is my favorite) set like this:
> 
> Drive: 40-55%
> Lows: 35-55%
> Mids: 55-75%
> Highs: 50-65%
> Pres: depends on which amp, for instance the Bogner is less dry and gainy so I run with 85%
> Chan Vol: 50-60%
> 
> Then find whichever mic and cab combo sounds best to your ears
> 
> Then you are going to want to set up your signal chain. Mine is like this:
> 
> Red Comp > Gate > Screamer/Q Filter > Gate > Bogner > Chamber verb > mid focus Eq > volume pedal
> 
> Just use the preset settings on the comp, it's really just there to fight gates.
> 
> Gates: 0-5% decay, 45-55% threshold
> 
> Screamer: 10-20% lows, 70ish% tone, 45-65% highs, 0-10% gain, 100% output.
> 
> You can look on the last page how to set the EQ's and Q Filter.
> 
> Lastly, do not overlook the Amp and Cap parameters, you must tweak those to get a good tone.



Did you know that you can save an fx block by using the expression pedal to control your channel volume? 

Highlight the amp model and double click the move button. Scroll to volume, choose exp2 and set the max value as the max channel volume that you use. 

Although I haven't tried it yet, you might even be able to use one of the foot switches to control the channel volume and basically have a killswitch. I might actually test that theory...

EDIT: scratch that. I got curious and just tested it. You can only choose between the expression pedals and the variax volume.


----------



## Chuck

I love my MH-417, gonna eventually try some EMG X's though since the blackouts aren't quite doing it for me

EDIT: but yeah I know you can do that with the amp, but it doesn't turn the volume all the way down like the volume pedal does. Plus I have everything I want in my patch anyways


----------



## RickyCigs

Misery Theory said:


> I love my MH-417, gonna eventually try some EMG X's though since the blackouts aren't quite doing it for me
> 
> EDIT: but yeah I know you can do that with the amp, but it doesn't turn the volume all the way down like the volume pedal does. Plus I have everything I want in my patch anyways



It does for me. Just set the minimum at 0. 

You should try either a dimarzio crunch lab/liqifire or seymour duncan distortions. If your not liking the blackouts, I doubt the emg x's will do it for you. 

I've used the crunch lab in three different 7's and two different sixes and they're killer. You even have the option to flip the ceramic bar around and have two different tones in the same pickup. I personally prefer the bar towards the bridge, but it's pretty common to see it facing the other way. 

Just my $0.02


----------



## Chuck

Yeah problem is I don't want to have to get pickup rings or get EMG style covers


----------



## Shask

spawnofthesith said:


> I think my hd500 is just fucked, I've tried just about everything recommended here and various searching online, and nothing has worked. Still just stuck in an infinite loop showing the boot screen



You have to boot it up in safe mode and re-flash it. Hard reset afterwards...


----------



## RickyCigs

Misery Theory said:


> Yeah problem is I don't want to have to get pickup rings or get EMG style covers



What's more important, tone or looks?


----------



## Chuck

RickyCigs said:


> What's more important, tone or looks?



Private Gear Tour: Steve Vai - YouTube

heheh

EDIT: But anyway, I'll probably get some Laces actually


----------



## RickyCigs

Misery Theory said:


> Private Gear Tour: Steve Vai - YouTube
> 
> heheh
> 
> EDIT: But anyway, I'll probably get some Laces actually



I had definitely thought about getting some deathbars for my next guitar. The price is right compared to bareknuckle.


----------



## Chuck

Yeah they are still expensive but if I sell off my Blackouts and EMG's then it will be okay lol

Problem is no one seems to want to buy them on here lol


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I personally think Blackouts and X series Emg's sound a lot different.


----------



## RickyCigs

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I personally think Blackouts and X series Emg's sound a lot different.



Do the emg x's sound that much different than the standard though? He already replaced the original emg's with the blackouts.....


----------



## Chuck

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I personally think Blackouts and X series Emg's sound a lot different.



Which do you prefer? If either


----------



## Alice AKW

Djent tone 2.0 - Let me know if you guys want the patch

https://dl.dropbox.com/s/i7szgda5t1...Wm9xutJHcjqVvzVVu7qj3FgDyB1ZjgmrFOtMSEpg&dl=1


----------



## Chuck

Kane_Wolf said:


> Djent tone 2.0 - Let me know if you guys want the patch
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/s/i7szgda5t1...Wm9xutJHcjqVvzVVu7qj3FgDyB1ZjgmrFOtMSEpg&dl=1



Sounds sick, patch please


----------



## Alice AKW

Misery Theory said:


> Sounds sick, patch please



http://line6.com/customtone/tone/223575/


----------



## Chuck

Kane_Wolf said:


> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/223575/



Awesome, thanks man.


----------



## Alice AKW

Misery Theory said:


> Awesome, thanks man.



Have fun with it!


----------



## infreaks

Video of my first rehearsal using hd500 :


Pod HD Setting :
Rhythm : 
Hard Gate - Dual Cab Treadplate Amps panning left and right 100% no cab, same amp DEP - return into Marshall JCM 900slx and Marshall 2000TSL.


----------



## TallestFiddle

Does anyone use compression on their POD tones? I feel like I want to use it, but I can't get any of them to sound right.


----------



## RickyCigs

TallestFiddle said:


> Does anyone use compression on their POD tones? I feel like I want to use it, but I can't get any of them to sound right.



I use the red comp at the beginning of the chain on every single one of my patches.


----------



## PasIvre

TallestFiddle said:


> Does anyone use compression on their POD tones? I feel like I want to use it, but I can't get any of them to sound right.


Higher gain tones usually don't really need it after the amp, as the amp's distorted output is itself compressed compared to the original signal. When compression does help, it's usually going to need to be too subtle for the pod's in-built effects; it would be something you do in a DAW after the fact. Before the amp is a different matter, and clean and crunch tones can benefit from heavier compression after the amp than high gain ones.


----------



## meambobbo

TallestFiddle said:


> Does anyone use compression on their POD tones? I feel like I want to use it, but I can't get any of them to sound right.


 
I stick to the Tube Comp - it feels very transparent. The others seem to make the tone too thin or bury the pick attack.

I usually use it in front my amp when I want to use a lighter, less saturated distortion bordering on crunch, but I don't want a sharp attack or decaying sustain. So I get more clarity from the distortion but it still sounds thick and heavy.


----------



## HOGANMW

My first post in this thread. Last month I bought POD HD 500. Many days of tweaking (I'm sick of it) gave me this sound - 

FINAL POD HD 500 SOUND.wav - Speedy Share - upload your files here

FINAL POD HD 500 SOUND

...but I use POD with Graphic Fuzz from Electro Harmonix. EH kills POD's digital fizz which is f... horrible


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I got rid of my tube screamer and replaced it with the Q filter. My settings for it roughly are Frequency 51% Q 0% Gain 45% Mix 50% Mode BP. It sounds so great. Really makes me enjoy playing more.


----------



## RickyCigs

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I got rid of my tube screamer and replaced it with the Q filter. My settings for it roughly are Frequency 51% Q 0% Gain 45% Mix 50% Mode BP. It sounds so great. Really makes me enjoy playing more.




I was pretty surprised at how good it sounded. Definitely a very nice improvement! Only one of my tones I'm not sure if its better or not. All the others turned out killer.


----------



## meambobbo

yes, we all owe MFKitten a debt of gratitude. I remember him recommending it what, 50, 100? pages ago. Surprised it took me this long to catch on.

The big difference to me is that the Q Filter is much more transparent and preserving of a natural amp tone - you get the high-end breakup that sounds high fidelity. The Distortion effects feel like you've lost a little of something, like you've "blanketed" the tone. I also found that the Q Filter could get me as good or better bite than the Screamer, but without the harshness. When I boost the tone parameter (70+%) too high on the Screamer, things get harsh - almost like ice-pick highs, but more in the presence zone. Not so with Q Filter.

The one downside I saw was that for a J800 patch I had, the Q Filter made me lose a lot of warmth compared to using a Distortion as a boost. I had to either additionally use EQ to boost in some of the lower frequencies, or set the Q Filter as a low-pass. Each worked well but the Q Filter + EQ route gave me more control over the tone.

Another upside - it takes up VERY little DSP, especially compared to Distortion effects.


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> yes, we all owe MFKitten a debt of gratitude. I remember him recommending it what, 50, 100? pages ago. Surprised it took me this long to catch on.
> 
> The big difference to me is that the Q Filter is much more transparent and preserving of a natural amp tone - you get the high-end breakup that sounds high fidelity. The Distortion effects feel like you've lost a little of something, like you've "blanketed" the tone. I also found that the Q Filter could get me as good or better bite than the Screamer, but without the harshness. When I boost the tone parameter (70+%) too high on the Screamer, things get harsh - almost like ice-pick highs, but more in the presence zone. Not so with Q Filter.
> 
> The one downside I saw was that for a J800 patch I had, the Q Filter made me lose a lot of warmth compared to using a Distortion as a boost. I had to either additionally use EQ to boost in some of the lower frequencies, or set the Q Filter as a low-pass. Each worked well but the Q Filter + EQ route gave me more control over the tone.
> 
> Another upside - it takes up VERY little DSP, especially compared to Distortion effects.



I knew you'd be the one to test dsp usage! This trick actually may help put the hd300/400 guys. I'm not sure where the filter block is placed though.


----------



## Paolosev91

I just discovered that with hot pickups (I have duncan distortion and di marzio air norton, but it also improves my middle single coil sound) the best setting is to use:
1) Pad switch
2) input1:guitar input2: variax
3) 1M impedance (the auto setting is quite good but there's a slight difference you can hear!)
4) clean boost (studio eq) gain at 12 on almost every amp (in pre-position) patch.
great dynamics, great snr, great sound that "comes out" from every amp,
I just need to kill E.R. reflections and some bass with low cut and I get very good sounds, they can be improved with equalizing but with this 4 steps you have a great starting point with high-output pickups. Both Pad "off" and "same" options can give back gain but they can add noise to your playing and the "same" option kills picking dynamics.


----------



## RickyCigs

Paolosev91 said:


> I just discovered that with hot pickups (I have duncan distortion and di marzio air norton, but it also improves my middle single coil sound) the best setting is to use:
> 1) Pad switch
> 2) input1:guitar input2: variax
> 3) 1M impedance (the auto setting is quite good but there's a slight difference you can hear!)
> 4) clean boost (studio eq) gain at 12 on almost every amp (in pre-position) patch.
> great dynamics, great snr, great sound that "comes out" from every amp,
> I just need to kill E.R. reflections and some bass with low cut and I get very good sounds, they can be improved with equalizing but with this 4 steps you have a great starting point with high-output pickups. Both Pad "off" and "same" options can give back gain but they can add noise to your playing and the "same" option kills picking dynamics.




I tried the pad switch the other day and all it did was add noise with it on oddly enough. I have all my patches set on 3.5m for impedance. And I've noticed that when you put everything in the left path and mute the right, it doesn't matter what your input 2 is set to. Although I always set it to variax just to be sure.


----------



## infreaks

Anyone have a tips how to get tom quayle tone like in this video ?


i've tried searching in line6 custom tone with keyword "fusion", "jazz", "tom quayle", "guthrie govan" even preset that have tom quayle name on it can't sound close to that video.

I try to build a preset from scratch but having no luck 

i find a link where tom quayle demo pod hd500, but he doesn't dial preset that sounds like the video above :
http://licklibrary.ceros.com/iguita...magazine-joe-satriani-issue-2/issue2/page/124

for starter what amps should be use, do i use compressor or any other effects besides delay/reverb... thanks a lot


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Misery Theory said:


> Which do you prefer? If either


X series for sure. Though I seriously love the Blackout neck pickup. I think that an 85x and Blackout neck would make a sick combo.


----------



## guitaardvark

TallestFiddle said:


> Does anyone use compression on their POD tones? I feel like I want to use it, but I can't get any of them to sound right.


I use a tube comp all the time and it sounds fine.


----------



## Nemonic

I have noticed positive difference between 707 and the 707X (EMGs). The X is "lower" output, much more brighter, still very powerful pickup. 
Guys, please, try the Q filter and Mid-Focus EQ that Mr. Ricky posted recently. It is like the basic stone to build a decent sound. Thank you Ricky, thank you Bobbo.


----------



## infreaks

meambobbo said:


> my latest breakthrough is using the Q Filter for pre-EQ'ing tone. The Gain control is weird. it can create some compression and make the tone kinda bright, but it's not like a distortion pedal - the tone stays clean. I find the distortion effects leave the tone relatively muffled in comparison - the Q filter is very transparent, and the tone you get is eerily similar to a real amp. Typically I use a frequency between 40-65% with band-pass, and Q set to 0%. Mix varies from 25-40%, just enough to get that mid-boost necessary to tighten up the amp.
> 
> gotta redo all my fucking patches now...
> 
> thanks to MFkitten for the heads up on this. I know I'm like 8 months late to this party - I had tried it before but was working it wrong. Decided to give it another run the other day and MIND BLOWN.



will try this saturday when i'm at my parents house


----------



## Paolosev91

@RickyCigs:
Try the Pad+1M impedance+input2:variax setting with the amp before the splitter! (Mute channel A of the amp)
You will hear a lot of dynamics


----------



## meambobbo

^ that's what I usually use. Pad may decrease snr a tad but its better than input clipping. I used to think it also changed the tone which is why I avoided it but I had a flawed test. I recently tested and couldn't tell the difference. It's kinda necessary for high output pickups if you have them medium to close to the strings and intend on picking somewhat aggressively.


----------



## ayaotd

Is 300 dollars Canadian a good deal on a used Pod HD 400?


----------



## Blasphemer

Anybody got a good patch for some Haarp Machine style tone? I've been re-listening to this album, and Al has some pretty sweet tone going on.


----------



## MF_Kitten

meambobbo said:


> yes, we all owe MFKitten a debt of gratitude. I remember him recommending it what, 50, 100? pages ago. Surprised it took me this long to catch on.



Says the guy who EVERYONE here owes a great debt of gratitude for truly showing us how to manouvre this unit, and for truly testing things on a more scientific level!


----------



## RedSkull

Since everyone is asking for it (not) , here's my new song just fresh out of the oven

Death metal with a trash finale, give it a try ; you wont regret it !


----------



## PrestigeRS4

Misery Theory said:


> Dude it's pretty easy to get a tone like that. Pick really any of the high gain amps(Bogner is my favorite) set like this:
> 
> Drive: 40-55%
> Lows: 35-55%
> Mids: 55-75%
> Highs: 50-65%
> Pres: depends on which amp, for instance the Bogner is less dry and gainy so I run with 85%
> Chan Vol: 50-60%
> 
> Then find whichever mic and cab combo sounds best to your ears
> 
> Then you are going to want to set up your signal chain. Mine is like this:
> 
> Red Comp > Gate > Screamer/Q Filter > Gate > Bogner > Chamber verb > mid focus Eq > volume pedal
> 
> Just use the preset settings on the comp, it's really just there to fight gates.
> 
> Gates: 0-5% decay, 45-55% threshold
> 
> Screamer: 10-20% lows, 70ish% tone, 45-65% highs, 0-10% gain, 100% output.
> 
> You can look on the last page how to set the EQ's and Q Filter.
> 
> Lastly, do not overlook the Amp and Cap parameters, you must tweak those to get a good tone.



I did this but I took out the Q Filter, tweeked the gain on the OD and used the parametric EQ. really like it. Thanks for the advise. any other settings you got to share?


----------



## PrestigeRS4

^ and when you have the Screamer/Q Filter are you running them in separate blocks?


----------



## RickyCigs

PrestigeRS4 said:


> I did this but I took out the Q Filter, tweeked the gain on the OD and used the parametric EQ. really like it. Thanks for the advise. any other settings you got to share?



Use the q filter and not the screamer with the settings I posted a page or two back. You won't regret it.


----------



## PasIvre

I personally can't stand the rubberiness the q filter adds to the sound, but tastes are tastes. I'm not terribly fond of the whole djent thing, tonally, though. (I know, blasphemous.) I like my tone more sludgy organic perhaps slightly muffled goodness than ridiculously tight.


----------



## Chuck

yeah I think the OD's are still best for a more organic and loose tone


----------



## surfthealien

NGD! I have a thread in the extended range section with a few pics. Its a agile al627 never owned a les paul shape guitar or baritone or ebony board I'm very happy with it. I made a new patch trying out the q filter and a jcm800 here it is hope you like it.

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/agile-627-soundtest


----------



## meambobbo

I disagree. If the Q Filter sounds too much like a cocked wah or brightens/tightens the amp too much, just back off the mix and gain, or lower the frequency. or even just use it in low pass mode. i find the OD's tend to make the tone a bit washed out like they kind of suck out some high end (even with impedance manually set to 1M or 3.5M). they also give this weird midrange sheen to the tone. those aren't necessarily bad things just different. some patches I go Q Filter, some I go OD, some I go both.

now if I'm going medium or low gain or for a more vintage type tone, all bets are off. I can suffer lower SNR or some high end muffled-ness. in many cases that's NECESSARY to get the same vintage vibe as some older recordings. And you can use different cab/mic choices without worrying


----------



## PasIvre

Even with the mix at like 15% I still get this weird texture bugging my ears, both in and out of a mix. Low pass mode still has the same character, just in a slightly different way. 

I don't really tend to use any boosts anyways, despite using a model that supposedly really benefits from it (SLO lead channel), so it could just be that I have strange tastes relative to yours. Diversity is truly the spice of life, though, so it's all good.


----------



## Deadnightshade

I'm on pod hd and I'm using input 2:mic .

Although the q filter is good,I can't seem to make it sound clean enough with the amps' gain at 38% and get the same amount of string separation I get with a screamer with 15% drive 53% output and amps' gain at 50,60 or even 70%.Tested on both an 8 string with X-bars and a 6 string with some semi-crap INF pickups.

EDIT:On the bright side,with the Q-filter I get better snr for some reason,and I can add a second EQ since it's lighter on dsp


----------



## meambobbo

The SLO definitely responds strangely to boosts, from my experience. Completely changes the character of the amp even with relatively mild settings. I have never completely gelled with that model, but I think I prefer it without a boost as well. I only use it for one patch, a Vai Story of Light tone. It gets boosted, but I don't think the results are necessarily pretty. I find the resulting tone interesting and think it ends up faithful to the target, but it's well outside of the tones I generally prefer. I forgot what exactly I did, but I'm pretty sure I had the L6 Drive on there but switched to the Q Filter but in LP mode.


----------



## meambobbo

I've been listening to a lot of Monuments and Vidjharta lately. They both have a very, very Screamer-y, cold, tight, focused tone. It's arguably overdone - almost sounds like a cocked wah and can sound a little thin (although the mix certainly isn't). But the note clarity is there, and it fits nicely in the mix. Has anyone found a good technique to dial these in?

I'm thinking 2+ Screamers. Anyone try that?


----------



## Nicki

I just found out that I'm getting a $700 tax return and I've been jonesing for an HD Pro for a couple weeks. Thankfully the tax return brings it into my realm of affordability. Will probably have it in 2 or 3 weeks.

Edit: I should add that I've already got the FBV shortboard MK. II that I use for my Line 6 HD150 amp so I'll be able to use the HD Pro fully


----------



## Deadnightshade

meambobbo said:


> I've been listening to a lot of Monuments and Vidjharta lately. They both have a very, very Screamer-y, cold, tight, focused tone. It's arguably overdone - almost sounds like a cocked wah and can sound a little thin (although the mix certainly isn't). But the note clarity is there, and it fits nicely in the mix. Has anyone found a good technique to dial these in?
> 
> I'm thinking 2+ Screamers. Anyone try that?



I used to use a stacked "weeper" wah at 80% frequency (you can turn off the exp pedal dependence of the frequency from the mixer tab),usually before the screamer,with mix to taste to blend in the metallic "clunk".For more Vildhjarta-ness mix goes higher (and sweep the wah freq to find the sweet spot).

I abandoned the wah method because even with mix at 0% it filters the tone and it makes it thinner and/or messes with the headroom I don't know..


However:Since the q-filter takes less dsp,I guess you can work a way around and use one wah in front of each amp,with the weeper wah mix of the "bass" amp at 0% (in case the cabs are phase corrected and you don't want to mess with that as little as possible) and working around the amp knobs to compensate for the thinness,and the mix of the wah in front of the "treble" amp to taste.Just throwing ideas..


----------



## meambobbo

Word up. Muchos gracias. Gonna see if the q filter fucks with phase tonight. Easy to tell. Just put it in a channel with mix at 0% and toggle it and see if it changes tone


----------



## jrstinkfish

Anyone use a Crate Powerblock with their POD HD? I've come to the conclusion that I'd rather not use my 5150 as a power amp for this. If not a Powerblock, then maybe a dedicated power amp for around the same price? I don't intend to get very loud, I just want to hear it through something other than headphones or computer speakers sometimes (in that same vein, maybe a decent pair of studio monitors instead of computer speakers?).


----------



## meambobbo

I use 8" studio monitors. It's eery how much you can get them to sound like a cab in the room, but only for a small room. If you have to get to gig levels you need something else. I'm probably gonna get a Alto TS112A for this purpose. Seems well-rated considering the price, relative to QSC, RCF, and the Atomic CLR.


----------



## Nemonic

The wah metod was quite popular on the forums in the X3 age.
I think that the key is to dial back some of the lower frequencies with a second amp, and also keep it thin, but nit scratchy. 
Also, I am amazed by those bands that make their tones ultra thin, but they sound brutal in a mix, both at live and studio area. In my opinion, that "in a mix" is the most important part. There is no "they sound great because of the guitar tone". When you are dialing your tone, you have to have super sounding bass and drum track to make it sit in. The chain is as strong as its weakest link. That is why we overbass our tones, because we are afraid of being skinny, while being fatasses that do not come through the stage door.


Buy decent monitors.


----------



## meambobbo

yeah, a lot of people said my tones were too thin when i first released patches. granted, some of them were a bit thin, but it's like dood HAVE YOU EVER HEARD OF A BAND?!?! maybe I should just dial up patches with comments, "use this tone if you want to sound like a guitarist + a crappy bass player". "this patch includes a 16th note delay with infinite feedback to simulate a drummer." TEH BROOTZ


----------



## flv75

surfthealien said:


> NGD! I have a thread in the extended range section with a few pics. Its a agile al627 never owned a les paul shape guitar or baritone or ebony board I'm very happy with it. I made a new patch trying out the q filter and a jcm800 here it is hope you like it.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/agile-627-soundtest





good job man !! Post the tone please !


----------



## RickyCigs

Totally agreed. In the mix is the key. I find a lot of people still don't understand that they can't sound exactly like an album tone with just one live guitar track. One track just can't sound like 4.


----------



## Blasphemer

jrstinkfish said:


> Anyone use a Crate Powerblock with their POD HD? I've come to the conclusion that I'd rather not use my 5150 as a power amp for this. If not a Powerblock, then maybe a dedicated power amp for around the same price? I don't intend to get very loud, I just want to hear it through something other than headphones or computer speakers sometimes (in that same vein, maybe a decent pair of studio monitors instead of computer speakers?).



I use a Powerblock to run it through a cab. Very clean. It makes a pretty good power amp on its own.


----------



## Chuck

You could probably ask John Browne himself, he uses a XT Pro if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Bobbo, try using an EQ and a screamer, use the gain on the EQ with a big boost, like 8 db's or so. Then use a screamer with low bass high output. Beings they use an EQ in front of their pods with a good boost I feel this helps a lot. 
On another note, could you guys share your mid focus EQ settings with me? I don't have good luck with it.


----------



## meambobbo

Regarding Mid-Focus, I typically use mine for post-amp to trim the high and low ends. I like Q around 20-50%. I usually start at 50 and adjust the frequencies to taste, then if it sounds like I can't find the sweet spot, I'll move Q down and compensate frequency. My usual frequencies are around 20% for the HP and 80% for the LP, but these vary per patch - some amps are brighter than others, and some tones call for more/less punch/brightness than others.

Regarding Q to be more clear, let's say you put the HP freq at 20% and Q at 50% and the tone is too boomy. If you turn up frequency it gets too thin. So I'll lower Q to say 35% and lower freq to around 17%. This gets me less boom but I still retain some deeper bass. So i'm neither boomy or thin. Same thing for the highs. If you sound either harsh or blanketed, try lowering Q to even things out.

I leave Gain around 0% but increase it usually as a final level on my patch, but if I exceed about 40%, I know I've done something wrong and I can expect the EQ or something to be clipping.


----------



## RickyCigs

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Bobbo, try using an EQ and a screamer, use the gain on the EQ with a big boost, like 8 db's or so. Then use a screamer with low bass high output. Beings they use an EQ in front of their pods with a good boost I feel this helps a lot.
> On another note, could you guys share your mid focus EQ settings with me? I don't have good luck with it.



I posted my mid focus settings for high/low pass a page or two ago. 

I found the main issue was the gain needs to be at 0. Any higher and it boosts the mids as well as cuts the highs and lows. 

HOWEVER, if your looking for a mid boost from it, say to replace a screamer, then obviously gain at 0 wouldn't work. I only use mine post amp though.


----------



## meambobbo

Yes, at 0%, you are only cutting, but me am 99% certain that gain sets the overall output level, not changes the proportions of how the frequencies are filtered. Yes, increased gain means increased mids, but not relatively to other frequencies. I will double-check, but if I boosted at the mixer vs MF Gain, I didn't notice any difference in tone/frequency response.


----------



## Deadnightshade

My initial experiments with the Q filter and 2 stacked wahs.The wahs work better with the Q filter than any OD.I still need to tame harsness,tweak gain and low end.Still I don't dig the string separation,although it's better than I expected.

The X-bars didn't need any bass boost,and sounded less harsh,while on the INF i had to boost bass a tad with the mid focus EQ and back off gain and mix on the Q filter.The INF patch needs even more work I think.


----------



## piggins411

So right now I run my 400 through a crappy old Marshall. I want to eventually upgrade. What do you guys typically run your PODs through in a live setting?


----------



## JaeSwift

Pretty happy with my Pod HD so far...just one problem; I can't seem to get a decent rhytm tone anymore. All of the tones I create end up having a lot of high end and severely lack in the low end department, despite a pretty good amount of mids and bass.

I'm trying to stray away from the whole ''djenty'' type of tone but it seems I subconsciously just keep wanting to add tubescreamers and noise gates  I really want to aim for a modern, Veil of Maya- Eclipse ish tone but I just cant seem to nail that thick low-mid punch.

Anyone got any tips or patches?


----------



## RobPhoboS

Why not post an example or two of what you're aiming for ?


----------



## RickyCigs

JaeSwift said:


> Pretty happy with my Pod HD so far...just one problem; I can't seem to get a decent rhytm tone anymore. All of the tones I create end up having a lot of high end and severely lack in the low end department, despite a pretty good amount of mids and bass.
> 
> I'm trying to stray away from the whole ''djenty'' type of tone but it seems I subconsciously just keep wanting to add tubescreamers and noise gates  I really want to aim for a modern, Veil of Maya- Eclipse ish tone but I just cant seem to nail that thick low-mid punch.
> 
> Anyone got any tips or patches?



I'll post it yet again, Q Filter instead of a screamer. Veil of maya has some killer tone now. I saw them live last year and even their live tone was amazing. You'll still need noise gates, but toss the screamer. Use either a q filter or mid focus eq to avoid the djent. 

In case you didn't look at the last few pages, do it now. You should also read the comments about not needing a ton of low end when your playing with a band.


----------



## PrestigeRS4

RickyCigs said:


> Use the q filter and not the screamer with the settings I posted a page or two back. You won't regret it.




Where do you place the Q Filter in your chain? It sounds like it is taking a lot away from the lows. I know it will sound good once I get it dialed in better.


----------



## RickyCigs

PrestigeRS4 said:


> Where do you place the Q Filter in your chain? It sounds like it is taking a lot away from the lows. I know it will sound good once I get it dialed in better.



I make my chains comp>gate>q filter>gate. 

I don't notice a lot of low end loss, but I literally only play by myself while recording an such. Maybe try using a mid focus eq right after the q filter.


----------



## JaeSwift

RickyCigs said:


> I'll post it yet again, Q Filter instead of a screamer. Veil of maya has some killer tone now. I saw them live last year and even their live tone was amazing. You'll still need noise gates, but toss the screamer. Use either a q filter or mid focus eq to avoid the djent.
> 
> In case you didn't look at the last few pages, do it now. You should also read the comments about not needing a ton of low end when your playing with a band.



Pretty good advice; I read over your previous comments and I'll go for it. I know I don't need a ton of low end, I usually stick to 30% ish bass on my EQ.

I'll give it a go tomorrow and report back.


----------



## PrestigeRS4

I tried it with the bogner and the rectifier, I love my new recitfier set up thanks RickyCigs!


----------



## JaeSwift

One more thing; My general patch (copy from pod farm) is an Uberschall and an F-Ball; Do you guys treat dual-channel amp patches differently than single channel ones?


----------



## Chuck

So I got a nice hardcore patch tone going, but how can I loosen it up a bit?

Currently this is what it is:

Chain: comp>gate>q filter>gate>Soldano Overdrive>verb>volume pedal

The Soldano is like this:
Bass: 50
Mid:65
Treble:65
Presence:65
Vol:60

Using the sm57 and 2x12 ported cab


----------



## JaeSwift

Misery Theory said:


> So I got a nice hardcore patch tone going, but how can I loosen it up a bit?
> 
> Currently this is what it is:
> 
> Chain: comp>gate>q filter>gate>Soldano Overdrive>verb>volume pedal
> 
> The Soldano is like this:
> Bass: 50
> Mid:65
> Treble:65
> Presence:65
> Vol:60
> 
> Using the sm57 and 2x12 ported cab



Try turning the 2nd gate off.


----------



## surfthealien

flv75 said:


> good job man !! Post the tone please !



here it is its really pretty basic enjoy!


http://line6.com/customtone/tone/223610/


----------



## surfthealien

RickyCigs said:


> Totally agreed. In the mix is the key. I find a lot of people still don't understand that they can't sound exactly like an album tone with just one live guitar track. One track just can't sound like 4.



this. double tracking riffs really makes all the difference.


----------



## RickyCigs

Misery Theory said:


> So I got a nice hardcore patch tone going, but how can I loosen it up a bit?
> 
> Currently this is what it is:
> 
> Chain: comp>gate>q filter>gate>Soldano Overdrive>verb>volume pedal
> 
> The Soldano is like this:
> Bass: 50
> Mid:65
> Treble:65
> Presence:65
> Vol:60
> 
> Using the sm57 and 2x12 ported cab




What's your sag level at? That should be the most obvious way to loosen up a tone


----------



## Chuck

JaeSwift said:


> Try turning the 2nd gate off.



But then it gets waaay too noisy.



RickyCigs said:


> What's your sag level at? That should be the most obvious way to loosen up a tone



Ohh I'm not sure lemme check...

EDIT: 77%


----------



## RickyCigs

Misery Theory said:


> But then it gets waaay too noisy.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh I'm not sure lemme check...
> 
> EDIT: 77%



Maybe raise the bias a bit. Possibly master up a bit. And just lower the thresholds on the gates if you need them there.


----------



## Chuck

bias or/and bias x?


----------



## RickyCigs

Misery Theory said:


> bias or/and bias x?



I would say mess around with both. If I recall correctly from Bobbo's guide, bias x does more the higher the bias is.


----------



## Chuck

ok cool, I have those set to 0 right now lol so ill mess with them


----------



## meambobbo

i found raising bias x could give a little more "action" over sustained notes. i don't think where bias is set necessarily changes that, but i suppose if say you can't tell much difference between bias 10% and 30%, then bias 20% and bias x 100% isn't going to make much difference. if there's a big difference between bias 70% and bias 90% then bias 80% and bias x 100% you will see more range to the tone than if you used bias x 0%.

for my EVH tones i was using a high bias setting but low bias x to lock in that hot sound. with a high bias x setting you'd get more of a power amp breakup on the attack but it'd fade out a bit over the sustained note. for my fake mesa mark tones, I would set bias x high to get that vowely action over a note's sustain. however, i find a good mids-boost focused around that slightly upper mids spot also boosts that. both together sounds great, but I think the boost is more important than bias x.

i have a veil of maya eclipse patch I just emailed someone. I'll post it soon.


----------



## that short guy

I might've missed it or just might be stupid (most likely the 2nd) but does anyone know how to get a lofi/am radio kinda effect?


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> i found raising bias x could give a little more "action" over sustained notes. i don't think where bias is set necessarily changes that, but i suppose if say you can't tell much difference between bias 10% and 30%, then bias 20% and bias x 100% isn't going to make much difference. if there's a big difference between bias 70% and bias 90% then bias 80% and bias x 100% you will see more range to the tone than if you used bias x 0%.
> 
> for my EVH tones i was using a high bias setting but low bias x to lock in that hot sound. with a high bias x setting you'd get more of a power amp breakup on the attack but it'd fade out a bit over the sustained note. for my fake mesa mark tones, I would set bias x high to get that vowely action over a note's sustain. however, i find a good mids-boost focused around that slightly upper mids spot also boosts that. both together sounds great, but I think the boost is more important than bias x.
> 
> i have a veil of maya eclipse patch I just emailed someone. I'll post it soon.



Yes, do that! I'll have interwebz on my computer again shortly so I can actually download it! 

I did a short comparison today of a song I did with the pod impulses and a song I did with redwirez impulses, and I'm almost at the conclusion that I like the pods better for some reason. The redwirez cut through a billion times more than the xxl (my favorite on the pod) 

Maybe my next track I'll have to mix the two together to get the best of both worlds....


----------



## Alice AKW

So a friend of mine bet me that I couldn't make the Blackface Double model on the HD500 djent

https://dl.dropbox.com/s/xx9020ubry...Bqw3WXJ9yO1bNtTOzwHkgjgillFXX1qwAvxMQeQw&dl=1

Does he owe me a drink?


----------



## PasIvre

Kane_Wolf said:


> So a friend of mine bet me that I couldn't make the Blackface Double model on the HD500 djent
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/s/xx9020ubry...Bqw3WXJ9yO1bNtTOzwHkgjgillFXX1qwAvxMQeQw&dl=1
> 
> Does he owe me a drink?


It sounds terrible, but I'd say he does.


----------



## Alice AKW

PasIvre said:


> It sounds terrible, but I'd say he does.



it was mainly for a laugh


----------



## PasIvre

that short guy said:


> I might've missed it or just might be stupid (most likely the 2nd) but does anyone know how to get a lofi/am radio kinda effect?


You could try experimenting with the mid focus eq or mic pre models, cut everything but the highish(?) mids. I'd go with the mic pre, so I could add a little distortion to it if I wanted, but I'd generally rather do that sort of special-effect stuff in a DAW, where i can more effectively sound-shape.


----------



## meambobbo

that short guy said:


> I might've missed it or just might be stupid (most likely the 2nd) but does anyone know how to get a lofi/am radio kinda effect?


 
i find a very strong high-pass will get you the thin, narrow frequency range. Then maybe just put a Tube Drive or one of the fuzz distortions at the end of your chain to sheen the entire tone with a slight unfocused distortion.

Also, if you crank the Hum DEP on the amp, for some amp models that will cause the tone to get "swirly" sounding, especially if Master Volume is also cranked. This is most apparent on the models of the older amps, like the Fenders, esp when they have a alot of bass going through them. So use high bass in the amp EQ, then kill it after the amp with a Mid-Focus EQ.

Finally, maybe add some compression towards the end. This will squash the dynamics and increase the noise level.


----------



## IdentityDevice

I got the pod hd and am looking for quality vids but it seems like all i come across are vids of people who havent really got it dialed with the exception of of the paul from chimspanner and johnny from fortiori. I wanna know where the dudes that really know whats up with the eq's are at lol. Anyone know any good links?ones that arent all fizzy. I know its possible to dial that crap out haha. Im close with the mid focus but just wanting some tips from people who really know what they are doing with it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## meambobbo

no vids but check my sig. got translations of most of the EQ's from % to HZ and other helpful advice to dial it in.


----------



## IdentityDevice

Thanks a lot! Ive read through some of your stuff and it is quite helpful. Thanks for alllllllll of that lol. The matt guy that did the spectrum analyzer was very helpful as well. Ill make sure to read through more of your stuff over and over again. I dig the pod just trying to get to know the ole girl.


----------



## axxessdenied

The new slo models are fucking awesome


----------



## EdgeCrusher

I was searching for a demo of the Pod HD into a Rocktron Velocity and came across this video; sounds pretty good to me, definitely got me interested!


----------



## IdentityDevice

Thanks for sharing. I was able to get a decent tone out of the SLO in podfarm clarity wise but it was lacking in the oomph dept. But im still getting to know the new one. Been messing with the treadplate mostly. Gonna mess with the slo some more definitely. Only had it for under a week so.


----------



## Blazerok

Hi, I did put a few video of me playing through the POD HD500. I wouldn't say they are perfect, but I wouldn't call them fizzy. Anyway, here is a link to one of my videos.


Edit: By the way, I tweak my presets using meambobo's techniques straight from his guide. Props to you man!


----------



## IdentityDevice

Im not seeing the link but definitely wanna check it out.


----------



## JEngelking

EdgeCrusher said:


> I was searching for a demo of the Pod HD into a Rocktron Velocity and came across this video; sounds pretty good to me, definitely got me interested!






Blazerok said:


> Hi, I did put a few video of me playing through the POD HD500. I wouldn't say they are perfect, but I wouldn't call them fizzy. Anyway, here is a link to one of my videos.
> 
> 
> Edit: By the way, I tweak my presets using meambobo's techniques straight from his guide. Props to you man!




Those videos both sound sweet, Blazerok that was some awesome riffage!

I might recommend Esteban Soto's vids, (I do believe he's on the forum, as eastguitar), on his behalf. This was one of the first things I found some months ago in my research for an HD Pro, and I enjoy the sounds he's getting out of his.


----------



## meambobbo

lol. one of my original motivations for writing the guide was so we'd get more awesome clip videos. GREAT SUCCESS! this thread is so full of awesome. i'm very happy that so many people have found it so helpful, esp you mofo's that can tear up the fretboard.


----------



## Alex6534

They really should be making this thread a sticky....


----------



## PrestigeRS4

I am looking at getting some active monitors to use with my pod since I live in an apartment. Anyone have suggestions on monitors for the pod pro hd?


----------



## RickyCigs

PrestigeRS4 said:


> I am looking at getting some active monitors to use with my pod since I live in an apartment. Anyone have suggestions on monitors for the pod pro hd?



What's your price range? You can get m-audio av30's for around $100.


----------



## MrYakob

Been following this thread for ages, figured I might as well start contributing Here's a video using my pod HD Pro, my patches have long since changed (I can't seem to hang with a patch for more than a week or so these days ) But I think the tones not too bad!


----------



## thebunfather

OT: Any bets on whether it was Fractal or Digitech that spammed L6's forum? Haha!


----------



## RickyCigs

thebunfather said:


> OT: Any bets on whether it was Fractal or Digitech that spammed L6's forum? Haha!



Judging by what I've seen from the owner of fractal and his piss poor customer relations, I would say fractal.


----------



## MobiusR

https://soundcloud.com/mobiusr/mix-showcase-3-28-new-song

All POD expect for the fake ass Bass guitar in the mix hahah


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Very tight - I really like what I heard there and want more now.


----------



## IdentityDevice

How in the heck do you get all that airy crap out? I can get a tight tone but when i open it up to strumming chords i can hear the air and its driving me nuts lol. Mid focus eq is what im working with but it always seems to kill the tone or make it sound like it has a blanket over it. Im comparing to some stuff i recorded with the slo in regular podfarm and cant seem to get it more clear than that for some reason.


----------



## Rev2010

IdentityDevice said:


> Been messing with the treadplate mostly.



I'm using the Treadplate as well and have worked out this tone:

This Is The World We Live In 7c direct bass (kick treble boosted) by Black In Grace on SoundCloud - Hear the world

The bass guitar however is via Guitar Rig 3. Not sure if it's your kinda tone but if so I have no issues sharing the patch. It's also post EQ'd a bit in Cubase and I still have to work out the sound a little more. Just a tad boxy but cutting the mids a little fixes that, just haven't gotten around to it yet.


Rev.


----------



## MikeK

Any body made any Vildhjarta like patches? I cant seem to nail their sound, they have some kind of twang/metallic overtones in the mix that I cant figure out.


----------



## axxessdenied

I'm selling all my amps + my pod hd pro and going for a kemper, i think! I haven't decided what but I'm selling everything!!


----------



## meambobbo

i totally want a kemper but cannot justify the price yet. why wait for amps in a firmware upgrade when you can download 95% of the ones you want and profile the other 5% yourself. 30 day return policy on super expensive amps? thanks, retailers!


----------



## Zulphur

Scored a pod hd a few days ago and this is the first thing i did with it . 
What do you think?
https://soundcloud.com/jos-fco-germa-n-strange/line6-test-tone


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

^Damn good.


----------



## Perge

first test with new guitar  

https://soundcloud.com/caleb-baker-1/bdm


----------



## owl

Zulphur said:


> Scored a pod hd a few days ago and this is the first thing i did with it .
> What do you think?
> https://soundcloud.com/jos-fco-germa-n-strange/line6-test-tone



Awesome tone and mix


----------



## owl

So, maybe it will sound retarded, but i just download some guy's converted Periphery's Axe patches for POD HD and it sounds pretty nice, but fizzy and i kinda had a feeling that there's too much gain in these patches. I was trying to decrease gain, but it starts to sound all muddy and, honestly, like shit. So, i would appreciate any suggestions on why it's sounds like that

I use my Ibanez RG2228 directly in Guitar-In in my POD HD Pro with stock active pups, maybe thats why patches sound so fizzy?


----------



## MrYakob

Zulphur said:


> Scored a pod hd a few days ago and this is the first thing i did with it .
> What do you think?
> https://soundcloud.com/jos-fco-germa-n-strange/line6-test-tone



 Would you consider sharing your patch?


----------



## RickyCigs

owl said:


> So, maybe it will sound retarded, but i just download some guy's converted Periphery's Axe patches for POD HD and it sounds pretty nice, but fizzy and i kinda had a feeling that there's too much gain in these patches. I was trying to decrease gain, but it starts to sound all muddy and, honestly, like shit. So, i would appreciate any suggestions on why it's sounds like that
> 
> I use my Ibanez RG2228 directly in Guitar-In in my POD HD Pro with stock active pups, maybe thats why patches sound so fizzy?



It's the amount of compression that makes it sound like that. It makes it seem like there's more gain. Try it in a mix first, and if you stil don't like it, the. Turn the level and threshold down on the compressor. I had tried that patch before and that's what I found.


----------



## IdentityDevice

Ok im really trying to get the hang of the parametric eq. I know to turn up q and gain all the way and scan through the freq and ive heard terms such as boxey (dont know what that means though) and whistling and listen for spots that are fizzier than others but i just dont hear it. I just hear constant fizz. Im determined to figure this thing out. I just need help with what exactly im listening for when cutting out the fizz or locating it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## RickyCigs

IdentityDevice said:


> Ok im really trying to get the hang of the parametric eq. I know to turn up q and gain all the way and scan through the freq and ive heard terms such as boxey (dont know what that means though) and whistling and listen for spots that are fizzier than others but i just dont hear it. I just hear constant fizz. Im determined to figure this thing out. I just need help with what exactly im listening for when cutting out the fizz or locating it. Thanks a lot.



I'm pretty sure that the parametric eq only goes up to 4000hz which is below the fizz range. Check out meambobbo's guide. It converts % to hz as well as has a description of what each frequency sounds like. 

Also, I wouldn't turn the gain down to 0 to find the problem area. Try it at 35%. Sweeping a huge cut like that will make it sound weird no matter what.


----------



## Zulphur

MrYakob , i dont have the pod in front of me at the moment to download the patch but it goes like this.
noise gate , screamer ( default settings) amp 1 - Uber with the uber cab and default mic. Settings on the amp all preety much at noon , even the gain, bass at 25.
amp 2 - fireball or uber with the xxl cab and 409 mic. same amp settings.


cab parameters : low cut at 90hz. 
I like to play with the resonance knob , it really brings some midrange to the tone with out the need to put an eq .
Not so much post eq , but i do use a lot of tape saturators on the guitars , they get a lot more warmer and less podish sounding .


----------



## meambobbo

If the problem is fizz, sometimes you can find a sore spot or two in the 3-4 kHZ range. it's really prominent on some amp/cab/mic combinations vs others. but there's a big difference between a fizzy spot and a plain fizzy tone. The Mid-Focus is great to trim some of the fizzy high end at above 5 kHZ. But other than that, you've got to dial it in before then. If you have noisy pickups or otherwise getting too much noise in the tone, no amount of EQ'ing is going to restore high fidelity to the sound.

IdentityDevice, it'd help if you told us some more of what gear you're using (guitar/pickups/pedals/running direct?/amp/cab) and what tones you're shooting for and maybe what some of your patches look like right now.


----------



## Nemonic

Bobbo, I have spent some time manually tweaking your patches due to the broken USB port. Those patches take some time to tweak because of so many parametres. 
I tweaked it in front of my PC downstairs, then came upstairs to my ''studio''. Before I plugged everything (I got so much gear that I do not use my bed anymore, it is covered by stuff just like the table), I thought that it will not have enough ''presence'' to cut through. I plugged it in, turned all the levels up, but kept the Master knob at zero. I like doing it because you then chug with right hand and slowly turn it up with your right hand. Then you start liking the tone, because your brain thinks that the louder, the better. I turned it all the way up and was blown by how that tone is good. I tweaked those Meshuggah and Periphery tone, was not amazed by Periphery and the Meshuggah one with higher master volume, but was pretty amazed by that more midsy tone. It was just where i like the gain and eq shape.
I use past tense, because tomorrow it might sound like shit. Hope it won't.


To all of you guys, read that Bobbo's guide. If you do not like reading, download his tones to have a starting point. I did not know exactly how to use his methods, but this gave me a perfect starting point.


The dual method cab is the way to go. 


I hope that in the future, the Line 6 company will work together with Bobbo, especially with his wish list, which is very clever and reasonable.


Has anyone of you translated the Q-Filter knobs? Is it just like cocked wah? The BP means band-pass?


----------



## IdentityDevice

Bobbo... thanks a ton for the reply. I really like the smoothness of the treadplate and the clarity of the SLO. I guess initially when i first tried the treadplate i really liked it but by the time i got rid of all the noise low and high, the tone seems to be dead or muffled. Ive been reading your guide which is awesome by the way, and trying to apply it but i guess leaving in some noise is crucial to part of that real amp sound. I always use the low end cut to about around 150 or so, and usually boost the res level a tad. I tried the q flter instead of the screamer and liked it but i just feel like they take away from that real amp feel. Im developing my ear still though so. I usually go for the treadplate or xxl cab off axis and i guess im looking for an all around tone. I play some tight heavy riffs but also looking for something thats good for clarity in full chords which i do a lot of. I really could use new pickups. I only have stock pickups in most of my guitars. I have 12 guitars and only my ibanez 7621 has a blaze custom lol. Im sure thats part of the problem. But money ya know! The other guitars i use are ltd and ibanez 6's and an agile 8. I hope that is enough info lol. Im going into laptop usb. Thanks again man. You really should work with line 6 haha


----------



## meambobbo

> was not amazed by Periphery and the Meshuggah one with higher master volume


 
I have new ones to release very soon. They nail those tones. Give me a week or so. I almost have all the patches leveled.



> Has anyone of you translated the Q-Filter knobs? Is it just like cocked wah? The BP means band-pass?


 
Not yet. Too much stuff on my plate. Anyone with a DAW could do this though. Just enable monitoring, load up Voxengo Span, put some white noise on repeat on your iPhone/iPod and plug that into the Pod's aux input, and manually sweep the frequency knob on the Pod as you watch Span on your DAW.

Not quite - because you can control the Q and mix, you can make like a cocked wah or a wide boost. Also, you have mix so you can make it subtle or strong, blending it against the dry tone. And the Gain control allows you to kind of compress the targeted frequencies, which can make them stand out against the dry mix, especially during mutes and when backing off the guitar volume knob.

Yes, the Q Filter can be LP, BP, or HP - low-pass, band-pass, or high-pass.


----------



## meambobbo

IdentityDevice, I'm sure the stock pickups are part of the problem, but probably not a significant problem, unless these are bargain basement guitars, which it doesn't sound like they are. A big part of the problem is the Pod's cab/mic simulations. The amp simulations are actually pretty darn good. If you are going direct to a computer, maybe try some IR's out instead. LePou's LeCab is free. Reaper is cheap (free trial too). And there are lots of free IR packs out there. MFKitten has made some. Search this site - there are many threads about great IR packs.

To my ear, almost all of the mic offerings on the Pod sound a bit washed out in the highs other than the 57 on axis. However, this choice gives you too much high end and not enough oomph. You can tame the high end with a Mid-Focus EQ, but you can't really dial in the missing frequencies. So I use "dual cabs", which I cover in the guide. You get a franken-cab - the best frequencies of X mixed with the best frequencies from Y. This is DSP intensive and precludes being able to use dual amps, so it's not a winner for everyone. But I have found my niche and am sticking to it. My favorite combination is Treadplate 4x12 + 57 on axis in channel A and Uber 4x12 + 121 Ribbon in Channel B. You can use roughly the same EQ settings for the amp in both channels. Just don't use any effects in the Channels - only before/after the path split - they will likely add latency to the tone and push the channels out of phase for some frequencies, which sounds off-putting.

With dual cabs, I am not doing any kind of fizzy spot EQ tweaking. Besides trimming high/low end with the Mid Focus, I'll use 1-2 Parametrics to simply EQ the tone in ways the amp EQ's won't let me. For instance, I may need a wide presence or warmth boost, or to cut some of the boomy upper bass area. Back when I used single cab/mic's and cut fizzy spots, I was never satisfied with the tone, although it definitely improved it. And when I cut fizzy/noisy spots, I never completely dialed them out - that makes the tone sound too "small". I just dialed them back so that they didn't stand out and immediately catch your attention. Yeah, they still sound like noise, but at least now it's not dominating your tone.

As far as the Screamer, yes, it definitely will alter the feel of the amps. If you want something more subtle, don't use a Screamer - use EQ or Q Filter or both. As for the Q Filter, it can have a very extreme effect on the sound if you dial it in that way. But with Mix at 0%, it's doing absolutely nothing. I would try using it as LP or BP, setting Q to 0%, Gain 0-20%, and Mix 5-20%. Frequency will depend on the amp model and tone you're going for, but I'm usually between 45 and 60%. Just start at 50%.

What I'll often do if I want a subtle boost is use the Q Filter to slightly boost the mids to get that brighter, more harmonic distortion. But that's not enough to tighten the amp up from a low-end/muddyness perspective. So I use a Mid-Focus EQ to trim some bass. I'll use something like LP freq 100%, Q 55% and HP freq 15%, Q 40%, Gain 0%. Anything over 55% Q is actually boosting the cutoff frequency.

You can also throw a Tube Comp before the amp model and reduce amp Drive to get more note clarity without losing that chunkyness and resposiveness.


----------



## jmeezle

Hey guys, new song idea here using a patch that I dialed in with the Bogner amp and Redwirez Soldano 4x12 cab.

https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/who-you-callin-butthead


----------



## jmeezle

Also for the sake of driving myself crazy I've been trying to dial in something similar to Nolly's tone in this clip:

https://soundcloud.com/nolly/brutal-modulation-idea

I've had absolutely 0 success in doing so. If anyone has anything close let me know. I know it's an Axe-Fx + Dæmoness, but you guys get the idea of the overall tone.

Thanks!


----------



## IdentityDevice

Thanks for the guidance bobbo. You should get paid for this stuff as im sure its somewhat of a full time job for you giving advice and all lol. But seriously thanks a lot. Ill try out your wisdom!


----------



## meambobbo

Oh feel free to pay me! My site has a donation button. But my main motivation has always been to help others (and as a corollary get to listen to awesome clips).


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> Oh feel free to pay me! My site has a donation button. But my main motivation has always been to help others (and as a corollary get to listen to awesome clips).




You may get your wish lol I've decided to start doing YouTube videos instead of only posting on soundcloud 

As far as paying you though, I have a baby on the way and the need to build another guitar, so it probably won't happen lol 

However, I may be willing to share a couple cat's from my cat farm. I have the entire big box set. Pm me if your interested


----------



## Nemonic

RickyCigs said:


> You may get your wish lol I've decided to start doing YouTube videos instead of only posting on soundcloud
> 
> As far as paying you though, I have a baby on the way and the need to build another guitar, so it probably won't happen lol
> 
> However, I may be willing to share a couple ir's from my redwirez pack. I have the entire big box set. Pm me if your interested



Good idea, youtube is more popular platform, you can put links on souncloud, including raw guitar and DI to download.
Is sharing that legal?
I got the same situation with extra money.


----------



## IdentityDevice

Im in the same boat with the baby! Congrats Ricky!


----------



## meambobbo

congrats on the spawn. i'm trying to do everything in my power to make sure mine is right-handed so I don't have to end up buying him new axes.

i don't think you can legally "share" copyrighted IRs. But of course you were joking! April Fools!!! HAHAH  :-/

don't tell me you started ANOTHER axe past the V! Are you STILL married? lolz


----------



## meambobbo

wowzers. a veritable army of the next wave of metalheads. things gonna be weird when our kids tell us our music was boring and lame.


----------



## IdentityDevice

Tell me about it!


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> congrats on the spawn. i'm trying to do everything in my power to make sure mine is right-handed so I don't have to end up buying him new axes.
> 
> i don't think you can legally "share" copyrighted IRs. But of course you were joking! April Fools!!! HAHAH  :-/
> 
> don't tell me you started ANOTHER axe past the V! Are you STILL married? lolz



Thanks everyone! And even though its a girl, I'm gonna make sure she's just as metal as her parents! 

And yes, another one since the V. I made a huge sacrifice and moved to my wife's hometown for her, so another guitar became fair lol. However, I don't work at a wood shop anymore, so I have to buy a few tools before I can start the build. This one will be an all walnut super strat with an RG body shape and reverse esp headstock (same as my V) oh, and an ebony fretboard. 

Speaking of my V, I reshaped the neck recently so it's absolutely killer now


----------



## IdentityDevice

Does anyone know why only the dep settings wouldnt be saving correctly? It just started doing this out of nowhere


----------



## meambobbo

IdentityDevice said:


> Does anyone know why only the dep settings wouldnt be saving correctly? It just started doing this out of nowhere



never personally had that happen, but I've noticed my fair share of screwy things happen when editing on my computer using HD Edit. Usually I end up with weird DSP errors when I shouldn't have them. In HD Edit, I'll have an empty effect block but if I put the Pod editor cursor over the same block on the Pod itself, it shows an effect with "DSP Over".

I would unplug the USB and close HD Edit, scroll through the patch and make sure it looks correct on the Pod itself, change the amp model to a different model, save, change it back to the model you want, save, then reattach USB, wait for the comp to recognize the Pod, reopen HD Edit and start tweaking again.

It could also be a corrupted firmware. It happens. If you notice strange issues frequently, you may want to use Monkey to revert to a prior firmware then re-upgrade. Always remember to reset/delete patches when upgrading firmware to avoid upgrade issues. You can save them to a setlist file first.


----------



## ghostred7

I would like to hook up the HD Pro to my Spider Valve MKII head at practice tomorrow. Which way is the best to do this? I'm going to presume that power-amp in = return and preamp out = send. 

I see on Meambobbo's/your (depending on who sees it first lol) site this:
Guitar > [external effects >] Pod guitar in
[Pod effects loop out > external effects > Pod effects loop return]
Pod unbalanced out > [external effects >] Amp effects loop return (power amp in)

I have no external effects, so would that basically make it like this?
guitar --> pod guitar in --> pod unbalanced out --> amp fx loop return (power amp in) ??

Am I correct in presuming that the Pod loop out to external fx back to pod loop in can be skipped due to no external fx? 

Soz...my brain hurts


----------



## Alice AKW

I have something really weird going on... When I power up my HD500, it will send signal to my monitor for a brief second, and it stops. I'm wondering what in the world is going on as I still can record via usb and whatnot


----------



## meambobbo

ghostred7 said:


> I would like to hook up the HD Pro to my Spider Valve MKII head at practice tomorrow. Which way is the best to do this? I'm going to presume that power-amp in = return and preamp out = send.
> 
> I see on Meambobbo's/your (depending on who sees it first lol) site this:
> Guitar > [external effects >] Pod guitar in
> [Pod effects loop out > external effects > Pod effects loop return]
> Pod unbalanced out > [external effects >] Amp effects loop return (power amp in)
> 
> I have no external effects, so would that basically make it like this?
> guitar --> pod guitar in --> pod unbalanced out --> amp fx loop return (power amp in) ??
> 
> Am I correct in presuming that the Pod loop out to external fx back to pod loop in can be skipped due to no external fx?
> 
> Soz...my brain hurts


 
Yeah, you got it. On my Spider Valve Mk I, running the MASTER knob at full causes the loop return on the Spider to distort a little, so I had to back off. Worth keeping in mind.

You could also do a 4CM and sometimes use the Spider's amp models if you were so inclined. It'd be a bit more versatile that way, but more cables and gain staging to deal with.


----------



## meambobbo

Kane_Wolf said:


> I have something really weird going on... When I power up my HD500, it will send signal to my monitor for a brief second, and it stops. I'm wondering what in the world is going on as I still can record via usb and whatnot


 
very weird. what about headphones? you tried the 1/4" as well as the XLR's? tried turning the MASTER knob back and forth a whole bunch?


----------



## XxStatiX

Guys,i love my HD Bean!

Butdoes the FBV Express MkI work with it?
Or only MKII and shortboard?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It should work.


----------



## Nemonic

To all of you using Screamer - try Q-Filter instead with setting made by RickyCigs few pages ago. I really like watching what he and Bobbo is capable of. 

I tried Bobbo's Meshuggah patch again, i tried it with only one cab - Hiway. It is still good, a lot thinner, but I think it will sound good in the mix. I have never been thinking about turning the resonance level all the way down, that knob actually makes a huge difference.

Thank you!


----------



## MF_Kitten

Nemonic said:


> To all of you using Screamer - try Q-Filter instead with setting made by RickyCigs few pages ago. I really like watching what he and Bobbo is capable of.
> 
> I tried Bobbo's Meshuggah patch again, i tried it with only one cab - Hiway. It is still good, a lot thinner, but I think it will sound good in the mix. I have never been thinking about turning the resonance level all the way down, that knob actually makes a huge difference.
> 
> Thank you!



https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3782113/Meshnuggle.h5e try this. Adjust gates and gain based on the output of your pickups though, of course.


----------



## meambobbo

my available shuggah patches are old and poopy. my new ones drop massive dumpage all over the old ones. i will post tonight.

chaosphere patch now uses Screamer + Q Filter (maybe a high pass too). And I dumped the double Uber cabs - stick to my usual Treadplate 57/Uber 121 combo.

obzen patch now uses Uber amp - saturated and smooth chunk more like the Pod XT Big Bottom than a Recto. Q Filter for tightness and better EQ.

koloss patch sounds more like the album. Q filter, better compression and EQ settings.


----------



## surfthealien

The Q filter really does wonders! I use it with a screamer and mid focus on my main patch now. Here is my latest. Is it a huge no no to use a little delay on the rhythm track? I did for this one and It sounds pretty good to me.

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/silver-bullet


----------



## meambobbo

surfthealien said:


> Is it a huge no no to use a little delay on the rhythm track? I did for this one and It sounds pretty good to me.


I don't like the way it sounds, but it's a common trick to get an almost double-tracked sound. Petrucci does it for his live tone, so you can't say it's only for noobs!


----------



## Snout

I have 2 old spider3-150s. both of the amps are blown. 

I intend to fit the four 12" into a home built cabinet with a built in power-amp to run my hd500 through. 

If I pair the speakers and run them in parallel and connect them to a 2 channel power amp, what is the maximum power I could run them to at 4 ohms a channel? 
(so I don't get too powerful an amp and blow my cones) 

cheers folks


----------



## Nemonic

meambobbo said:


> my available shuggah patches are old and poopy. my new ones drop massive dumpage all over the old ones. i will post tonight.
> 
> chaosphere patch now uses Screamer + Q Filter (maybe a high pass too). And I dumped the double Uber cabs - stick to my usual Treadplate 57/Uber 121 combo.
> 
> obzen patch now uses Uber amp - saturated and smooth chunk more like the Pod XT Big Bottom than a Recto. Q Filter for tightness and better EQ.
> 
> koloss patch sounds more like the album. Q filter, better compression and EQ settings.


This makes me horny.
Speaking about Meshuggah, I am a bit ill at the moment, and today I walked to the kitchen while my cough caught me, and I caught the intro from Stengah. It even felt like it was in tke same key.

[/QUOTE]surfthealien The Q filter really does wonders! I use it with a screamer and mid focus on my main patch now. Here is my latest. Is it a huge no no to use a little delay on the rhythm track? I did for this one and It sounds pretty good to me.

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/silver-bullet[/QUOTE]
I sometimes use it. Depends on what you want to use it for. It is not good for recording, because you can track guitars twice. 
The only purpose might be for simulating live tone. Try to pan the tone hard, choose the cab that suits all your needs best, then add two delays to each of the splitted post amp signal. One of them with 0% mix, the other one with 100% mix and 20 ms delay, no feedback. It actually makes it impossible to make a dual cab setup, because you would hear "the top end" from one and "the low end" from the other speaker.
I am trying to make a live tone that sounds like processed studio tone. What do I need? I am sure about EQ to find fizzy spots, what about compressor?


----------



## RickyCigs

Snout said:


> I have 2 old spider3-150s. both of the amps are blown.
> 
> I intend to fit the four 12" into a home built cabinet with a built in power-amp to run my hd500 through.
> 
> If I pair the speakers and run them in parallel and connect them to a 2 channel power amp, what is the maximum power I could run them to at 4 ohms a channel?
> (so I don't get too powerful an amp and blow my cones)
> 
> cheers folks



It depends on the wattage of the speakers. General rule is take the lowest wattage and times it by the number of speakers. So if you were running two 30watt speakers and two 60 watts, you would take 30x4.


----------



## RickyCigs

Nemonic said:


> This makes me horny.
> Speaking about Meshuggah, I am a bit ill at the moment, and today I walked to the kitchen while my cough caught me, and I caught the intro from Stengah. It even felt like it was in tke same key.


surfthealien The Q filter really does wonders! I use it with a screamer and mid focus on my main patch now. Here is my latest. Is it a huge no no to use a little delay on the rhythm track? I did for this one and It sounds pretty good to me.

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/silver-bullet[/QUOTE]
I sometimes use it. Depends on what you want to use it for. It is not good for recording, because you can track guitars twice. 
The only purpose might be for simulating live tone. Try to pan the tone hard, choose the cab that suits all your needs best, then add two delays to each of the splitted post amp signal. One of them with 0% mix, the other one with 100% mix and 20 ms delay, no feedback. It actually makes it impossible to make a dual cab setup, because you would hear "the top end" from one and "the low end" from the other speaker.
I am trying to make a live tone that sounds like processed studio tone. What do I need? I am sure about EQ to find fizzy spots, what about compressor?[/QUOTE]

Doesn't the pod already sound like a processed studio tone? I don't ever do any processing post-pod anymore now that I've been able to match everything I did on the unit itself.

Edit: you must have done something wacky with your quote because it messed it up even when I quoted your quote lol


----------



## surfthealien

Yeah dude that quote looks jacked up. Thanks for the tips. I do always double track everthing I do. To me that is huge in getting a good sound I can't really explain why but It seems to just add something maybe because its the same but at the same time slightly different.


----------



## Snout

RickyCigs said:


> It depends on the wattage of the speakers. General rule is take the lowest wattage and times it by the number of speakers. So if you were running two 30watt speakers and two 60 watts, you would take 30x4.



it looks like 80w per speaker. 8 ohms each.

If paired in parallel that would be 4ohms a channel

does that change the wattage? ohms confuse me....


----------



## RickyCigs

Snout said:


> it looks like 80w per speaker. 8 ohms each.
> 
> If paired in parallel that would be 4ohms a channel
> 
> does that change the wattage? ohms confuse me....



The speakers are still the same wattage. Different ohms are different loads on the amp. 

All About Ohms

That page helped me figure things out when I changed speakers in my old cab. Hopefully it can shed some light for you.


----------



## surfthealien

Oh while i'm at it here is another one. Last year I did a halloween party gig as a Hair metal tribute band. It was a ton of fun and we are doing It again this year practice starts in a week or so wrote this one to get motivated for 80's 

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/ratt-poison


----------



## Rev2010

surfthealien said:


> Last year I did a halloween party gig as a Hair metal tribute band.





surfthealien said:


> we are doing It again this year practice starts in a week or so



Wait, so you guys start practicing in April for a one night Halloween party gig as a hair band? 


Rev.


----------



## meambobbo

> I am trying to make a live tone that sounds like processed studio tone. What do I need? I am sure about EQ to find fizzy spots, what about compressor?


 
Generally the only hard rule I find is that the venue is going to provide natural reverb, so dial back the one in your patch or turn it off. But EQ-wise, I like to have all the major treatment already baked into the patch. If you rely on DAW EQ for this, then yeah, you'd have to recreate that. As far as the venue and EQ, you have to sound-check to find the craziness. I have recommended make 3 setlists, the neutral one you dial in to sound perfect at home/practice, one with the same patches but darker, and the other brighter. That way if the venue is bright/dark you can compensate. If the venue has bass nodes or other acoustic nightmares, I'd start playing with speaker positioning before trying to correct it in the patch. Also, when you're dealing with that stuff, it's going to vary from point to point. Make sure you are monitoring from the audiences point of view, and moving all over the floor, not just one spot. I wouldn't try to use EQ to dial out the nodes since they are irregularly distributed. Unless they are extremely obvious for a wide range of the floor.

Compression...should already be in the patch, unless you're using DAW compression. Then yeah, add it. But you don't necessarily have to use a compressor effect - you could turn the Master Volume DEP up a bit or something like that.


----------



## meambobbo

alright, beeches. new patches for 500 are up:
Index of /podhd/patches/hd500

download all the "7S" patches. start fapping.


----------



## Alice AKW

meambobbo said:


> very weird. what about headphones? you tried the 1/4" as well as the XLR's? tried turning the MASTER knob back and forth a whole bunch?



Tried all of that and even re-flashed it, no sound out of any of the outs...


----------



## meambobbo

sounds like the analog outputs are shorting out. my guess is it's occurring at the MASTER knob since it's mechanical and connected to all the analog outputs. You have definitely unplugged all jacks when testing one of them, right? IE, you unplugged 1/4" out when testing headphones? The jacks would be my 2nd place to start looking, particularly the most commonly used ones.

If you're under warranty, I'd get the pros to fix it. If not, I'd start piddling. Crack it open and start unsoldering jacks and bypass the MASTER pot.


----------



## Alice AKW

meambobbo said:


> sounds like the analog outputs are shorting out. my guess is it's occurring at the MASTER knob since it's mechanical and connected to all the analog outputs. You have definitely unplugged all jacks when testing one of them, right? IE, you unplugged 1/4" out when testing headphones? The jacks would be my 2nd place to start looking, particularly the most commonly used ones.
> 
> If you're under warranty, I'd get the pros to fix it. If not, I'd start piddling. Crack it open and start unsoldering jacks and bypass the MASTER pot.



Turns out I had the "Hardware Monitor Level" parameter down, all problems solved!


----------



## meambobbo

didn't even realize there was one! glad to hear it worked out


----------



## surfthealien

Rev2010 said:


> Wait, so you guys start practicing in April for a one night Halloween party gig as a hair band?
> 
> 
> Rev.



Dedication bro. Just kidding this year we will add prob a couple more shows. We plan on having a 20 plus song setlist to pick from. Its pretty tough to nail all those solo's


----------



## meambobbo

ok, pro and bean files are up too.
Index of /podhd/patches

I used the jzab converter this time. the bean files may have come out messed up. they didn't appear to have the same input settings as my 500 files, so I just set them all to inp 1 guitar, inp 2 mic, impedance 1M. Some of the patches should probably use inp 2 guitar/same. If you don't get any signal into Channel B or the gain is too weak, try changing that. The pro's should be ok, but keep in mind I can't check them all out. Let me know if you find discrepancies.

Also, this go round I have started using the Pad switch turned on. So if you don't use Pad, the patches might be too hot.

As usual, most patches were dialed in on my EBMM JPM with CL/LF pickups. The 7S (7/8 string) patches are on the RGA8 with D'Activators. The RGA8 is particularly dark despite the pickups being somewhat bright. You may need to darken up the pre-EQ depending on your axe. The CR (classic rock) and CL (clean/crunch) patches I used both the EBMM and the RGA8 when I needed single coil tone. The RGA8 I can switch each pickup to parallel operation to get a more single coil tone. The EBMM only has the middle position where both inner coils are tapped.

the 4/2/13 setlist file has all the patches. located at the bottom of the appropriate device folder.

Highlights for this go round:
* Q Filter worked into many patches
* Kinda rethought how to dial in the Meshuggah patches
* Pretty sure the Periphery Rhythm patch is as close to possible for the self-title tone (for my axe)
* Added Veil of Maya and Vildjharta patches
* updated the Periphery and Dream Theater clean patches - absolutely stunning cleans
* Spankin clean has a clean boost now to even out single coils vs buckers
* Added Bass patches
* Finally feel comfortable saying the Ain't Talkin 'bout Love patch is really close with the flanger
* probably some other bullshit - just play 'em


----------



## osmosis2259

Entered Fluff's riff contest on Youtube and I used Meambobbo's Petrucci rhythm patch with the POD HD Desktop


----------



## RickyCigs

Kane_Wolf said:


> Turns out I had the "Hardware Monitor Level" parameter down, all problems solved!



The one on the computer I'm guessing? I noticed that when you turn on the pod first there's sound and then when you turn on the computer it cuts out until you open your daw and turn on monitoring.


----------



## RickyCigs

Definitely downloading the new patches tomorrow Bobbo! Quite convenient that I'm using the same pickups as well, so no extra tweaking for me!


----------



## Zorkuus

Just tried Bobbo's new patches. First with an Xiphos 7 with D'activators and they still had that POD quality, though still some of the best patches ever for what the POD is capable. Then I hooked a Schecter ATX 7 with Blackouts and holy fuck... a couple of them were tight like a virgin. I though I was almost using impulses... almost.

Will have to wait later today to test them in a mix.


----------



## ghostred7

meambobbo said:


> Yeah, you got it. On my Spider Valve Mk I, running the MASTER knob at full causes the loop return on the Spider to distort a little, so I had to back off. Worth keeping in mind.
> 
> You could also do a 4CM and sometimes use the Spider's amp models if you were so inclined. It'd be a bit more versatile that way, but more cables and gain staging to deal with.


I didn't bother with the 4CM. Didn't want to monkey with the amp/head modelling/presets/etc. So just ran clean (twang i think) with no FX and doing the chain we spoke about with no external FX. OMG....that was sexy as hell live...even through that crappy cabinet the HD100 is going through. Still sounded amazing and translated really well live.


----------



## meambobbo

ghostred7 said:


> I didn't bother with the 4CM. Didn't want to monkey with the amp/head modelling/presets/etc. So just ran clean (twang i think) with no FX and doing the chain we spoke about with no external FX. OMG....that was sexy as hell live...even through that crappy cabinet the HD100 is going through. Still sounded amazing and translated really well live.


 
if you are running into the amp's effects loop return, you don't even have to worry about which model or what effects are on - that's all in the pre-amp which you are bypassing. so that can save you a little time setting up. glad to hear everything worked well.


----------



## meambobbo

Zorkuus said:


> Just tried Bobbo's new patches. First with an Xiphos 7 with D'activators and they still had that POD quality, though still some of the best patches ever for what the POD is capable. Then I hooked a Schecter ATX 7 with Blackouts and holy fuck... a couple of them were tight like a virgin. I though I was almost using impulses... almost.
> 
> Will have to wait later today to test them in a mix.


 
Glad to hear they are sounding pretty good. I definitely want negative criticism as well as positive. They aren't done yet. I haven't had a chance to blast them real loud through the monitors, which is essential to get the right post-EQ on them. I have actually already tweaked a couple of the patches since uploading them...

And I want to make some sample mixes to finalize them. Also gonna revamp all the foot controls and make sure they're leveled.

Once I get them done, I'm thinking about making some "live" setlists for 3-4 styles of playing. The difference is that each bank of patches would have something like A - Clean, B - Rhythm 1/Crunch, C - Rhythm 2/Lead 1, D - Lead 2. So some patches would be featured on multiple banks, but there would be a consistent theme, and I'd do it by artist and with consideration to live applications. So for instance, Petrucci might have 2 banks with the a regular clean in bank 1 and a modulated clean in bank 2...bank 1 would be his Mark series rig and bank 2 his Recto tones. The lead tones would have a volume boost in comparison to the others. The setlists I'm thinking right now would be Classic Rock (everything up to 1980), Shred/Prog (1980 - 2000), Modern Metal (2000 - current).


----------



## meambobbo

oh also it'd be nice to know which patches you really like and which you don't


----------



## RobPhoboS

Looking forwards to trying them out this evening dude


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

meambobbo do you have any ambient/post rock patches you use and would like to share?


----------



## meambobbo

for cleans, the periphery, meshuggah, and chimp spanner/tesseract patches are rather ambient. Some of the lead patches are ambient - Meshuggah, Periphery, Faceless.

Most of my tones I try for a tight, focused distortion. Post-rock seems often to be a bit rougher and grittier. I've never really gotten into it. But maybe throw out some names you like and I'll eventually take a look.

As for tips, I would think you'd simply want less of a mids-boost to pre-EQ the tone. You may want to cut some bass to avoid getting too much fuzz, but you want a lot of extreme high end to get the distortion scratchy, gritty, splatty. This will not work on all amp models. I'd look more towards the SLO, ENGL, and Marshalls - they respond that way to those frequencies. The Uber just saturates and sounds metal. The Recto can also get you there, especially if you crank its power section.


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

Sound advice cheers!

Yeah I'm a big fan the periphery clean, I need to try out the Faceless patches.


----------



## meambobbo

for the ChimpSpanner/Tesseract Clean, FS 5 and FS 6 toggle the + 1 and - 1 octave effects. Turn them off and you've got a more normal sounding clean, just really ambient. I find if I'm just picking sparse single notes, I like the octaves on. If I'm trying something more involved or playing any kind of chords, I turn them off.


----------



## ghostred7

meambobbo said:


> if you are running into the amp's effects loop return, you don't even have to worry about which model or what effects are on - that's all in the pre-amp which you are bypassing. so that can save you a little time setting up. glad to hear everything worked well.


Ooohh...gotcha. Didn't understand that part of it. I need to go back and reset my clean channel back to what it was set on then LOL.


----------



## RickyCigs

osmosis2259 said:


> Entered Fluff's riff contest on Youtube and I used Meambobbo's Petrucci rhythm patch with the POD HD Desktop




did you see that he posted it on his facebook page? probably a good sign for you lol


That being said, heres my entry. new mesa tone, quad tracked. 




Also, please subscribe. it turns out i only have 2 subscribers and that makes me a sad panda.......

EDIT: heres a finished sample off my album  http://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/cant-teach-a-stone-to-swim


----------



## Deadnightshade

meambobbo I want to ask you why you stopped correcting the cabs' phase since you started using the tread on / uber 121 combo .On your excel it seems that the tread cab has to be delayed 14 samples am I right?


----------



## osmosis2259

RickyCigs said:


> did you see that he posted it on his facebook page? probably a good sign for you lol
> 
> 
> That being said, heres my entry. new mesa tone, quad tracked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, please subscribe. it turns out i only have 2 subscribers and that makes me a sad panda.......




Oh nice! I'm following him on facebook and I didn't see it. It must have been only for his friends or something.

Nice playing man by the way! I gave you a like.


----------



## meambobbo

I need to doublecheck and revise that spreadsheet. I was using it for my common combo of Tread 57 on/ Greenbacks 121, which I think had 40 samples delay - so I had an FX loop to get the latency. One day I turned it off and thought it sounded better. So I stuck with that. Then I was working on using the Uber more and subbed the Greenbacks for the Uber and thought it sounded pretty good. Once I EQ'ed it like I like, I found I preferred it, even though the Greenbacks seems to have a thicker bottom end.

When I made the spreadsheet, I was using white noise and looking at frequency spectrum analysis. I was also listening to the white noise, but that gets a little mind-numbing. I'm not sure if my spreadsheet is wrong for some values or if I simply prefer the wrong phase correction in some instances.

Also, keep in mind that part of speaker simulation involves phase inaccuracy, and I believe this varies across the frequency spectrum. So there SHOULD be some phase issues between any given pair of speakers.

Some of the conclusions I came up with can only be called "best guesses". The condenser mics were particularly troublesome. I could never find a setting where the sound was completely full. Somethings always seemed a tad off. Also, the whole Excel sheet is auto-generated based on the first column - those are the only ones I actually researched. The others use the Treadplate 57 on axis values as a means to calculate the others. For ex. if there's -1 sample between X and Tread 57 on and 1 sample between Y and Tread 57 on, then X and Y are calculated to have 0 samples between them. A better method would be to actually measure each pair, but aint' nobody got time for that. Still a few counter-examples could help refine the entire Excel sheet.

I was always hoping someone would come behind and double-check me or at least find contrary examples, but I didn't get much feedback from other than saying they thought they sounded great.

You'll notice most of my patches now don't use much if any phase correction EQ's. I've found combos that seem to work well without needing to use any and prefer them over alternatives, which works well because I don't need to worry about losing an effect block/DSP.


----------



## RickyCigs

osmosis2259 said:


> Oh nice! I'm following him on facebook and I didn't see it. It must have been only for his friends or something.
> 
> Nice playing man by the way! I gave you a like.




Thanks!


----------



## RickyCigs

heres a new tone for everyone. was trying to tweak an all shall perish awaken the dreamers era tone. http://line6.com/customtone/tone/223748/


----------



## DouglasAdams

Tried another tone test for heavier sounds, EZ Mix is pretttty much cheating in terms of getting results. I used MeAmBobbo's Bulb patch I swapped out the Fireballs for Treadplates out of preference.

https://soundcloud.com/souls-at-zero/king-kong-aint-got-nothin-on



even better version 

VVVV
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17243410/KING KONG AINT GOT NOTHIN ON THIS mk3 - Output - Stereo Out.mp3


----------



## surfthealien

At the advice of rickycigs I entered the riffs and beard contest at least I think I did. Here is the link. How do I know he knows I entered?

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/30-seconds-or-less

The tone for this one is bobbos new periphery patch with my loomis


----------



## RickyCigs

surfthealien said:


> At the advice of rickycigs I entered the riffs and beard contest at least I think I did. Here is the link. How do I know he knows I entered?
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/30-seconds-or-less
> 
> The tone for this one is bobbos new periphery patch with my loomis




As long as it has the tag #riffsandbeards he'll see it. It was the same deal for the feared mixing competition. 

So far the only really good entries I've seen are from members here. I finally got my webcam working properly today, do it looks like every song from now on will have a YouTube video with it


----------



## PrestigeRS4

RickyCigs said:


> heres a new tone for everyone. was trying to tweak an all shall perish awaken the dreamers era tone. http://line6.com/customtone/tone/223748/



I tried using it but It says I have no application that can open it. Stupid macs. Are there any other ways I can get some of your patches?


----------



## RickyCigs

PrestigeRS4 said:


> I tried using it but It says I have no application that can open it. Stupid macs. Are there any other ways I can get some of your patches?



Hd500 edit doesn't open it? 

There was a glitch when I saved it, so the tone might be no good. I'll re try tomorrow and maybe post some more of my newest tweaked ones. 

In the meantime, here's the link for the ones I used in all my earlier recordings. 
http://www.line6.com/customtone/profile/misterrick

The fireball and bogner were my main ones.


----------



## meambobbo

I could open it in HD Edit 500 fine, but I didn't get a chance to play on it yet.


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> I could open it in HD Edit 500 fine, but I didn't get a chance to play on it yet.



You'll be proud that its a dual cab tone lol I spent some time trying to tweak a tone that I was really happy with for playing without having cubase open. I also tweaked some tones with the redwirez impulses. My goal is to have one or two tones that I'll use for a whole album. Rather than different tones on every song like the one I'm working on.....

If line 6 never adds user ir loading, then there needs to be a company that takes the two notes torpedo c.a.b. one step further. Seems like an awesome piece of gear, but you can't load your own impulses!!EDIT: I just read that you can, but can't find the info on their actual website.


----------



## Nemonic

RickyCigs said:


> You'll be proud that its a dual cab tone lol I spent some time trying to tweak a tone that I was really happy with for playing without having cubase open. I also tweaked some tones with the redwirez impulses. My goal is to have one or two tones that I'll use for a whole album. Rather than different tones on every song like the one I'm working on.....
> 
> If line 6 never adds user ir loading, then there needs to be a company that takes the two notes torpedo c.a.b. one step further. Seems like an awesome piece of gear, but you can't load your own impulses!!EDIT: I just read that you can, but can't find the info on their actual website.


I am seriously considering the stompbox version of that Torpedo. I tried using No Cab and a simulation inside Oveloud plugin, it sounded way better, somehow complete. I think it will be my next purchase after getting badass baritone longboard.
Bobbo qouted it nicely, if an old Digitech device can do it, Line 6 flagship should do it too. Maybe they are putting non-perfect cab sims inside so people would buy their DT products.


----------



## meambobbo

The Torpedo seems great but overpriced. If Line 6 learns anything from it, it would be to put multiple impulses per cab/mic to simulate position in relation to the cone and angle, then rather than cycle through them have a smart editor that has them in a matrix and let them move in two dimensions. IE you could choose from 4 different angles and 6 positions, rather than straight cycling through 24 impulses.

I've seriously thought about buying a GSP1101 for just the IR loading and off-loading delay/reverb. The GSP does need to truncate the .wav files to load them, but there's little impact to tone quality from what I've heard.

But given that we're talking about people that can't maintain a forum, I don't expect any wonders anytime soon. Probably gonna get away from Line 6 after this generation. Too many stupid decisions in the HD.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Just a heads up for the hd desktop(bean) users that downloaded the desktop patches,if meambobbo's patches sound weird,it's probably because all amp and cab DEPs spawn at 50% (for example , first thing you may notice is the lack of low end,since the cab high pass filters start at like at 260Hz).I strongly advise to keep the hd500 edit in your computer so that you can see the correct values of the hd500 patches,and keep in mind that input 2:mic makes hell of a difference.


----------



## meambobbo

FUCK - good looking out - I'll get it all fixed for the next release. I'm going to ask jZab for the source code and try to fix his program, maybe enhance it. Works great outside of the Bean translation.


----------



## meambobbo

So have I explained I'm a tempermental asshole? I am. Mostly mental. Too much time in the cans I spose. Anyhoo, I demo'ed a lot of my patches last night and found most of them too thin or harsh. Very Pod sounding. So I made some tweaks to get the punch and warmth in there. Also, I found they all sound better when the Treadplate 57 on axis tone is lower in the mix compared to the other cab. Here are the tweaked versions:
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/maB_04-04-13.h5s



And since I f'ed up, here's the individual patches that changed:

Meshuggah: Chaosphere, Obzen, Koloss
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/7S_MshChs_11.h5e
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/7S_MshObz_12.h5e
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/7S_MshKls_10.h5e

Periphery Lead/Rhythm:
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/7S_PeriphL_8.h5e
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/7S_PeriphR_11.h5e

Vildhjarta:
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/7S_Vidjharta_3.h5e

Faceless Autotheism Rhythm:
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/MM_EPICFc_3.h5e

KSE End of Heartache:
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/MM_KSE_7.h5e

Lamb of God Ashes of the Wake:
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/MM_LoG-Ash_9.h5e

Dream Theater/Petrucci Mark II Lead, Mark IV scooped Rhythm, Mark IV big rhythm, Recto Rhythm, Recto Lead:
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/SH_DT-Mk2L_11.h5e
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/SH_DT-Mk4R2_11.h5e
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/SH_DT-Mk4R1_11.h5e
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/SH_JP-SusR_10.h5e
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/SH_JP-SusL_10.h5e

Satch Love in Space, Fuzz:
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/SH_Stch-Lv_8.h5e
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/SH_Stch-Fz_5.h5e

Vai Ultra Zone, Story of Light:
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/SH_Vai-UZ_6.h5e
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/SH_Vai-SoL_6.h5e (Surf the Alien - I think you'd like this one)


----------



## RobPhoboS

Thanks again - I tried them last night with my new x-series 6 string jackson, and thought they sounded very thin (I'm using the HDdesktop), I didn't have a chance to try it on the baritone but looks like a bug now.
Cheers guys !


----------



## meambobbo

I'm going to take the Bean patches down for now, since as Deadnightshade pointed out, the jZab converter set all the cab DEP's to 50%, including low cut, giving all the patches a high-pass with cutoff at 260 HZ. Yeah...that's gonna make them way too thin. Sorry about that.


----------



## Shask

meambobbo said:


> The Torpedo seems great but overpriced. If Line 6 learns anything from it, it would be to put multiple impulses per cab/mic to simulate position in relation to the cone and angle, then rather than cycle through them have a smart editor that has them in a matrix and let them move in two dimensions. IE you could choose from 4 different angles and 6 positions, rather than straight cycling through 24 impulses.
> 
> I've seriously thought about buying a GSP1101 for just the IR loading and off-loading delay/reverb. The GSP does need to truncate the .wav files to load them, but there's little impact to tone quality from what I've heard.
> 
> But given that we're talking about people that can't maintain a forum, I don't expect any wonders anytime soon. Probably gonna get away from Line 6 after this generation. Too many stupid decisions in the HD.



Every time I read your posts I always think you need an Axe-FX. Seriously. Even the 'old' Standard or Ultra would be a wonderful place to be.

I have a Standard, and I am always playing it back to back with my HD500. I think the HD is a great unit, but I agree, there are a lot of weird things going on in that unit that you just don't have to deal with, with other units.


----------



## meambobbo

Given Axe vs. Pod, I'll take the Axe of course. Given Axe vs. Pod+$800...well, I'm a cheap bastard.


----------



## meambobbo

Can anyone with a Pro confirm the Cab DEP's are not set to 50% across the board like the Bean patches?


----------



## Shask

meambobbo said:


> Given Axe vs. Pod, I'll take the Axe of course. Given Axe vs. Pod+$800...well, I'm a cheap bastard.


So am I.. which is why I have a Standard and not an Ultra or II


----------



## flv75

Mr Meambobbo , thank you very much for your great work !!


----------



## MikeK

Cant wait to get home and try out the Vildhjarta patch man! Ive been working on one for a while, but feel like its slightly lacking somehow. 

Also working on a Danza patch, more like the Danza IIII album. Ill probably upload that tonight.


----------



## meambobbo

Shask said:


> So am I.. which is why I have a Standard and not an Ultra or II


 
Yeah, that's the only one in consideration for me. But still, the cheapest I've seen one was still around $900. Add a foot controller, and you're still at that the +$600 mark compared to a Pod for $400.

What I thought was crazy was that you can find a used 11 Rack without ProTools for like $250 here and there. I always thought they were more expensive.

What I really want is a Kemper, but that's not happening anytime soon...maybe ever.


----------



## jrstinkfish

meambobbo said:


> I'm going to take the Bean patches down for now, since as Deadnightshade pointed out, the jZab converter set all the cab DEP's to 50%, including low cut, giving all the patches a high-pass with cutoff at 260 HZ. Yeah...that's gonna make them way too thin. Sorry about that.


Well that explains that  Maybe I need to sell this Desktop and invest a little more in an HD500, just seems to be the more popular option (and I've been thinking of adding a shortboard anyway).

Appreciate your work, it's giving me a nice starting point.


----------



## Shask

meambobbo said:


> Yeah, that's the only one in consideration for me. But still, the cheapest I've seen one was still around $900. Add a foot controller, and you're still at that the +$600 mark compared to a Pod for $400.
> 
> What I thought was crazy was that you can find a used 11 Rack without ProTools for like $250 here and there. I always thought they were more expensive.
> 
> What I really want is a Kemper, but that's not happening anytime soon...maybe ever.


You could use the HD500 as a controller. That is what I am doing now, although I may sell the HD500 and just use the Midimate I have sitting around.

The 11R WAS much more expensive, but people are dumping them left and right since Avid pretty much gave up on them.

I never really gave the Kemper a serious look until a few days ago. Now I am starting to think about it more... I like the "traditional" guitar multi-FX approach the Axe-FX has, but there is no denying that the Kemper seems to be winning people over in terms of pure amp tones.


----------



## meambobbo

JR, I have actually contemplated switching to a bean so that I can move my rig around my house more easily. The floorboard design you'd think would make that easier, but with an almost 1 year old crawling everywhere and trying to pull things apart and eat them, I can't just set it on the ground, but it takes up too much real estate on any table-tops in my living room...

Shask, Pod + Axe = way out of budget, lol. But I agree it's a good solution, especially since the Pod can serve as a backup for the Axe in a pinch (although you need another foot controller to serve as a backup for the Pod :-/ )

The thing I like about the Kemper is that you're not confined to what the manufacturer delivers. People are profiling new amps (or better profiles of popular ones) everyday. Then there's the crazy additional parameters you can tweak to get "unicorn amps" - things pretty much impossible in the analog world. The downside is that you can't run dual amps or complex signal chains like in the Axe world or even the Pod world really. And your FX choices are more limited. But considering I don't do too much of that, I think the upside is huge.


----------



## Nemonic

I have to admit that th CAB version is a bit overpriced, but it is also affordable. But the thing is, once you have an impulse loader along with a power amp modeler, you can really downsize your rig when using it along with, for example, AMT preamps. Not many reasons to stay with Line 6 in that situation.
I am still considering the GSP, even if it was used just as IR box. I do not know for sure, but I think it has a 5150 inside.


----------



## RobPhoboS

Speaking of AMT, I was thinking about picking up a P2 and running it through the pod (no amp/cab here at mo).


----------



## RickyCigs

The new bogner uberschall pedal would go great with the c.a.b. as well... Of course, then your only limited to one tone plus impulses.


----------



## ghostred7

question for all....not sure if this would be the correct place...but the pod hd is at least involved 

i am thinking of making a video. my camera has 2 XLR inputs. I would like to playback the song via the DAW or whatever as well as take a direct from the Pod.

Sonar recognizes the Pod as a USB "sound card." Could I run Sonar --> Pod & Guitar --> pod and just use the Pod's stereo out?


----------



## Zorkuus

There's something strange going on with your new patches Bobbo. I only noticed it now when I tried to record a compilation test track with them. 

The thing is they are working just fine when I'm playing just straight into monitors or headphones, but whenever I hook up the usb and open Reaper to record there's some digital clipping coming from the left channel when I play. Some patches have it louder, some barely noticeable (but still there). My other patches work fine either way.

Also whenever I hold down the tuner button with one of your new patches selected, the dry signal comes only from the left channel. Again no other patches have this. There seems to be somekind of weird boost going on on the left channel with your specific patches but I have tried everything from tweaking amp volume, master dep, the mixer after the amp, turning effects off and so on but nothing gets rid of it.


----------



## JaeSwift

Bobbo, could you post the DEP's for the veil of Maya patch? Ide love to know >.<


----------



## RickyCigs

ghostred7 said:


> question for all....not sure if this would be the correct place...but the pod hd is at least involved
> 
> i am thinking of making a video. my camera has 2 XLR inputs. I would like to playback the song via the DAW or whatever as well as take a direct from the Pod.
> 
> Sonar recognizes the Pod as a USB "sound card." Could I run Sonar --> Pod & Guitar --> pod and just use the Pod's stereo out?



I just came across this dilemma yesterday. If your using the pod USB, then the only sound that will show up in your video will be from the pod. In order to add my backing track, I had to add it to the video in windows movie maker. Otherwise, it won't pick up anything from your daw. 

If your running xlr's into your camera and not using usb, then it should work fine. Hope that helps!


----------



## ghostred7

RickyCigs said:


> I just came across this dilemma yesterday. If your using the pod USB, then the only sound that will show up in your video will be from the pod. In order to add my backing track, I had to add it to the video in windows movie maker. Otherwise, it won't pick up anything from your daw.
> 
> If your running xlr's into your camera and not using usb, then it should work fine. Hope that helps!


I asked then from my mobile on the way home.

Since then I've tried this and it works just fine. Put the backing track in Sonar (solely for playback). Set the only device to be the Pod. Plugged guitar into Pod. Ran the stereo XLRs out and it worked fine. Now to find a song I'm not horrible at to actually test it. I don't have the skills of like 90% of the ppl on the forum LMAO


----------



## RickyCigs

ghostred7 said:


> I asked then from my mobile on the way home.
> 
> Since then I've tried this and it works just fine. Put the backing track in Sonar (solely for playback). Set the only device to be the Pod. Plugged guitar into Pod. Ran the stereo XLRs out and it worked fine. Now to find a song I'm not horrible at to actually test it. I don't have the skills of like 90% of the ppl on the forum LMAO



I'm not very skilled either. Just use a song that you wrote so that no one can tell you that your playing it wrong


----------



## meambobbo

Zorkuus said:


> There's something strange going on with your new patches Bobbo. I only noticed it now when I tried to record a compilation test track with them.
> 
> The thing is they are working just fine when I'm playing just straight into monitors or headphones, but whenever I hook up the usb and open Reaper to record there's some digital clipping coming from the left channel when I play. Some patches have it louder, some barely noticeable (but still there). My other patches work fine either way.
> 
> Also whenever I hold down the tuner button with one of your new patches selected, the dry signal comes only from the left channel. Again no other patches have this. There seems to be somekind of weird boost going on on the left channel with your specific patches but I have tried everything from tweaking amp volume, master dep, the mixer after the amp, turning effects off and so on but nothing gets rid of it.


 
The tuner thing is not weird; it's just a quirk about how the unit works. With Input 2 set to Variax, the right field of the stereo signal is fed a mute signal. So you only hear Input 1, which is Guitar. Since my patches use "Preset" for the Input settings, I am guessing they carry over to when you're using the tuner.

The other issue is kind of mind-boggling to me. I've had something similar happen to me. My Megadeth 13 and Scar Symmetry patches have always had this quirk where I'd get some clipping. I've rebuild the patches from scratches but gotten the same results. Strangely, the problem only occurs when the unit is connected via USB. I connect to my DAW by firewire for audio, but use USB to edit patches. If I disconnect the USB cable, no more clipping sounds... I did notice it seemed to come more from the left side than the right, but I believe it affected both.

Is this ALL my patches or just some? If just some, which ones?

Try connecting headphones speakers directly to the Pod and disconnecting USB. See if you get the same issue. I don't think the problem is with my patches but something to do with the Pod's software when there is a USB connection. (a) my patches are mono for the most part, so I don't understand why only one field would clip if it was something in the patches, and (b) i have extensively backed off the volume throughout the whole patch and still get clipping in the examples above.

Unfortunately your guess is as good as mine here. I know that you use USB to record, so there's no workaround. I would also advise trying to increase your ASIO buffer size (slightly increase latency) to see if that helps, or try to remove an effect from the patch to see if using less DSP fixes the issue. Also, try setting Input 2 to Same/Guitar - see if that helps or just causes clipping in both left/right. Please let us all know if you find a fix.

One possible workaround is that since you are going into a DAW, you could try using IR's instead of the onboard cab/mic sims. I don't think you'll get this issue if you get rid of the dual cabs in the patch. I suspect the issue has something to do with USB data communication interfering with some part of the digital audio signal.


----------



## meambobbo

JaeSwift said:


> Bobbo, could you post the DEP's for the veil of Maya patch? Ide love to know >.<


 
Offhand, I think I just turn up the Master Volume DEP on the ENGL model. The cabs probably have a bit more thump than usual. But otherwise, I bet things are around 50%, with the exception of Low Cut which would be between 0% and whatever 85 HZ is on both of them. Maybe set the Treadplate cabs Low Cut a lil higher than the Uber's.

The hero for that tone is just saturating the ENGL right using a good pre-EQ.


----------



## ghostred7

RickyCigs said:


> I'm not very skilled either. Just use a song that you wrote so that no one can tell you that your playing it wrong


Once I figure out how to operate SD I plan on it


----------



## PrestigeRS4

RickyCigs said:


> You'll be proud that its a dual cab tone lol I spent some time trying to tweak a tone that I was really happy with for playing without having cubase open. I also tweaked some tones with the redwirez impulses. My goal is to have one or two tones that I'll use for a whole album. Rather than different tones on every song like the one I'm working on.....
> 
> If line 6 never adds user ir loading, then there needs to be a company that takes the two notes torpedo c.a.b. one step further. Seems like an awesome piece of gear, but you can't load your own impulses!!EDIT: I just read that you can, but can't find the info on their actual website.



Maybe it's cause I have the pod pro hd? Or I just don't have a program to open it?


----------



## meambobbo

PrestigeRS4 said:


> Maybe it's cause I have the pod pro hd? Or I just don't have a program to open it?



yes, it's an hd500 patch. just save the file to your computer, then rename the extension from .h5e to .hre. then you should be able to open it in Hd Edit Pro. Or download jZab's converter and use that.


----------



## meambobbo

JaeSwift said:


> Bobbo, could you post the DEP's for the veil of Maya patch? Ide love to know >.<



Ok I was a little off. For the Treadplate cab, turn Res Level down to about 42-45%, Thump down about the same, Decay up to 65%. For the Uber cab, Res Level up to 55-58%, Thump to 80%, Decay 65%. Low cut is turned all the way down on both.

The Amp DEP's are Master 80%, Sag 25%, Hum 50%, Bias 20%, Bias X 50% for both.


----------



## PrestigeRS4

meambobbo said:


> yes, it's an hd500 patch. just save the file to your computer, then rename the extension from .h5e to .hre. then you should be able to open it in Hd Edit Pro. Or download jZab's converter and use that.



You are awesome bobbo. Thanks so much!


----------



## JaeSwift

meambobbo said:


> Ok I was a little off. For the Treadplate cab, turn Res Level down to about 42-45%, Thump down about the same, Decay up to 65%. For the Uber cab, Res Level up to 55-58%, Thump to 80%, Decay 65%. Low cut is turned all the way down on both.
> 
> The Amp DEP's are Master 80%, Sag 25%, Hum 50%, Bias 20%, Bias X 50% for both.



Thanks so much mate! I cant wait to see the rest of the DEP's for all your patches but in the meantime this is gonna get me started nicely. I've been super bummed out about my lack of ability to get my tones right but it seems a LOT more than I thought is in the DEP's and using different cabs than I'm used to (I generally stuck to a combination of the Tread V30 with a 57 on Axis and a XXL V30 with a 57 off axis). Again, thanks so much  Were these patches the ones you implemented the Q filter thing on wherever you found it suiting the tone more?


----------



## RickyCigs

PrestigeRS4 said:


> You are awesome bobbo. Thanks so much!




here, this one i find is much better actually. if your playing at high volumes, just turn the studio eq off. http://line6.com/customtone/tone/223803/

i tweaked a previous one a bit more. i dont like the weird mid range im getting with that other oen, and im out of dsp to eq it out. as well as free fx blocks.


----------



## PrestigeRS4

RickyCigs said:


> here, this one i find is much better actually. if your playing at high volumes, just turn the studio eq off. http://line6.com/customtone/tone/223803/
> 
> i tweaked a previous one a bit more. i dont like the weird mid range im getting with that other oen, and im out of dsp to eq it out. as well as free fx blocks.


 
I'll check it out, I have a couple clean tones I use for tapping if you wanna try let me know and I'll upload it. They are a little delay heavy but Fun to mess with. lol


----------



## RickyCigs

PrestigeRS4 said:


> I'll check it out, I have a couple clean tones I use for tapping if you wanna try let me know and I'll upload it. They are a little delay heavy but Fun to mess with. lol



I would, but I literally never use clean tones lol


----------



## meambobbo

good news and bad news fellers. I have found the issue with the DEP's isn't limited to jZab's converter but has something to do with how setlist files are saved for the bean. the individual patches changed fine, but when I tried to save them as a setlist file then reload them, all the DEP's reset to 50%. So...I am making the individual patch files available, but I can't make a Bean setlist. If someone actually has a Bean connected, maybe they could save the files as a setlist? If so, please PM or make it available and I'll double-check that the DEP settings aren't reset and post it.

Thanks, Bobbo.

Index of /podhd/patches/hdDesktop


----------



## surfthealien

meambobbo said:


> So have I explained I'm a tempermental asshole? I am. Mostly mental. Too much time in the cans I spose. Anyhoo, I demo'ed a lot of my patches last night and found most of them too thin or harsh. Very Pod sounding. So I made some tweaks to get the punch and warmth in there. Also, I found they all sound better when the Treadplate 57 on axis tone is lower in the mix compared to the other cab. Here are the tweaked versions:
> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/maB_04-04-13.h5s
> 
> 
> 
> And since I f'ed up, here's the individual patches that changed:
> 
> Meshuggah: Chaosphere, Obzen, Koloss
> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/7S_MshChs_11.h5e
> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/7S_MshObz_12.h5e
> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/7S_MshKls_10.h5e
> 
> Periphery Lead/Rhythm:
> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/7S_PeriphL_8.h5e
> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/7S_PeriphR_11.h5e
> 
> Vildhjarta:
> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/7S_Vidjharta_3.h5e
> 
> Faceless Autotheism Rhythm:
> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/MM_EPICFc_3.h5e
> 
> KSE End of Heartache:
> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/MM_KSE_7.h5e
> 
> Lamb of God Ashes of the Wake:
> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/MM_LoG-Ash_9.h5e
> 
> Dream Theater/Petrucci Mark II Lead, Mark IV scooped Rhythm, Mark IV big rhythm, Recto Rhythm, Recto Lead:
> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/SH_DT-Mk2L_11.h5e
> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/SH_DT-Mk4R2_11.h5e
> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/SH_DT-Mk4R1_11.h5e
> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/SH_JP-SusR_10.h5e
> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/SH_JP-SusL_10.h5e
> 
> Satch Love in Space, Fuzz:
> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/SH_Stch-Lv_8.h5e
> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/SH_Stch-Fz_5.h5e
> 
> Vai Ultra Zone, Story of Light:
> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/SH_Vai-UZ_6.h5e
> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/SH_Vai-SoL_6.h5e (Surf the Alien - I think you'd like this one)



I will def check that one out I have the desktop HD and I thought the patches sounded fantastic. We should really be thankful that we have a guy like you to lay it all out for us.


----------



## PrestigeRS4

RickyCigs said:


> I would, but I literally never use clean tones lol



No worries just thought I would offer since you been sending me so much.


----------



## meambobbo

surfthealien said:


> I will def check that one out I have the desktop HD and I thought the patches sounded fantastic. We should really be thankful that we have a guy like you to lay it all out for us.



Make it easy for you:
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hdDesktop/SH_Vai-SoL_6.hbe


----------



## RickyCigs

I forgot to mention that I dig your veil of maya patch Bobbo. There wasn't enough gain for me, but it was a good tone!


----------



## ghostred7

OK be gentle....I made this as a tone test mainly. 

Setup is as follows:
Left dominant (dbl tracked...panned at 100% L & 50% L): Ibby S970, custom tone built around the Treadplate.
Right dominant: Schecter Loomis FR, Ola Handjob Patch (slightly modified, same panning)
Backing track from guitarbackingtrack.com, author's site name is "OrangeGoblin." It had bass, drums, vox, and keys already there...so I just slapped guitars on top of it.

EDIT: Lead was using the "Morton Lead" patch I found on the Line 6 site, slightly modified.

Anyway...this is what I came up with tone-wise...
https://soundcloud.com/ghostred7/were-an-american-band-cover


----------



## surfthealien

I made a new ballad/instrumental solo patch. For the mix I was going for a live show type of sound. So I did add some verb and delay in the reaper mix. See if you guys like it

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/flowers-for-stephanie


----------



## meambobbo

So I found a workaround for the Bean setlist DEP issue. I have to save the setlist in HD Edit 500, then just rename the setlist. Any time I try to use HD Edit Desktop to save the setlist, the DEP's get reset. I know JR was able to save it without losing DEP's, but I'm not sure why his experience is different than mine. FWIW, I don't have an HD Desktop, so maybe it has something to do with a unit being connected...

Bean Setlist:
http://foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hdDesktop/maB_04-04-13.hbs


----------



## JaeSwift

meambobbo said:


> So I found a workaround for the Bean setlist DEP issue. I have to save the setlist in HD Edit 500, then just rename the setlist. Any time I try to use HD Edit Desktop to save the setlist, the DEP's get reset. I know JR was able to save it without losing DEP's, but I'm not sure why his experience is different than mine. FWIW, I don't have an HD Desktop, so maybe it has something to do with a unit being connected...
> 
> Bean Setlist:
> http://foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hdDesktop/maB_04-04-13.hbs



Just tested it and it works perfectly  again, thanks a ton! I'm gonna  now

EDIT: Just to report back, those patches are nothing short of amazing. The Veil of Maya tone was EXACTLY what I was looking for and is now my main patch for...everything. It suits my playstyle 100% perfectly. The clean patches on there were really surprising too, I really dug the Dream Theater clean one. The Meshuggah patches are also friggin' intense!


----------



## meambobbo

Glad to hear people are generally pleased by them. If there's any criticism, I would like to know. I feel there's still room for improvement on these. Anybody mess with the Classic Rock ones?


----------



## meambobbo

Updated Pro patches are up:
Index of /podhd/patches/hdPro


----------



## meambobbo

ghostred7 said:


> OK be gentle....I made this as a tone test mainly.
> 
> Setup is as follows:
> Left dominant (dbl tracked...panned at 100% L & 50% L): Ibby S970, custom tone built around the Treadplate.
> Right dominant: Schecter Loomis FR, Ola Handjob Patch (slightly modified, same panning)
> Backing track from guitarbackingtrack.com, author's site name is "OrangeGoblin." It had bass, drums, vox, and keys already there...so I just slapped guitars on top of it.
> 
> EDIT: Lead was using the "Morton Lead" patch I found on the Line 6 site, slightly modified.
> 
> Anyway...this is what I came up with tone-wise...
> https://soundcloud.com/ghostred7/were-an-american-band-cover


 
I think your gain levels betray you, particularly on the left side. It's so hot, with the quad tracking, things start to get a bit mushy. There's not much attack. The sustaining chords just sit there, you can't hear them decay or even clean up at all.

The Treadplate tone sounds a bit fuzzy - very thick like some of the bass is distorting a bit. I think I might also hear a tad bit of clipping. I would lower the levels down a bit and try to pre-EQ a touch of bass out - just enough to brighten up the distortion tone but without losing thickness.

I would also roll off a bit more high end. But overall, everything sits in the mix well. I think the lead tone fits nicely.


----------



## ghostred7

meambobbo said:


> I think your gain levels betray you, particularly on the left side. It's so hot, with the quad tracking, things start to get a bit mushy. There's not much attack. The sustaining chords just sit there, you can't hear them decay or even clean up at all.
> 
> The Treadplate tone sounds a bit fuzzy - very thick like some of the bass is distorting a bit. I think I might also hear a tad bit of clipping. I would lower the levels down a bit and try to pre-EQ a touch of bass out - just enough to brighten up the distortion tone but without losing thickness.
> 
> I would also roll off a bit more high end. But overall, everything sits in the mix well. I think the lead tone fits nicely.



WARNING: Noob settings follow 

The backing track also had some clipping/fuzz at times...i probably need to just completely re-tweak all levels for the fuzz/clipping.

(left side)
Gains are @ 37% & 43% on the amps (dual amp)
The drive on the tube drive is upwards of ~61%. 
The output is almost pegged...could it be that?
Which of those should I dial back (or all)?

Here are the screens...may be easier to look at and tell me where to look to tweak.












For the attack - recommendations?

For rolling off the high-end...where in the chain should I do that? Amps? Tube drive?


----------



## meambobbo

The Tube Drive is serving as both a standalone distortion and a boost into a distorted amp in this case. Using such a high output into the treaplate amp on 40% is like going straight into the treadplate with drive on 70%. So that in itself is too much distortion (IMO). Combine that with the Drive on the Tube Drive set so high, you've got one full-on distortion into another.

I'd stay around 10% on the Tube Drive's Drive. That won't distort it - it'll just compress the tone a bit to thicken things up. Use around 80% output. Then 50-60% Drive on the Treadplate should be more than enough. I like to saturate that amp with Drive so it's getting spongy and a decent amount of distortion but not quite there, then I boost the Master Volume DEP until it starts sounding like there's a wrench in the gears - getting that grinding edge to the distortion that kind of pushes in the opposite direction from the spongy pre-amp tone.

This probably doesn't apply here, but if you find even 0-5% Drive on a Distortion unit to be too much color/compression, you can use Input 2: Variax/Mic instead of Guitar/Same to lower the input levels a bit more and get more headroom.

I find the best way to trim high-end is the Mid-Focus EQ. Try these settings to start: HP freq 0%, HP Q 55%, LP freq 90%, LP Q 50%, Gain 0%. That will barely do anything but trim a tiny bit of high end. Slowly lower the gain from 90% to find the sweet spot where the guitar still sounds bright and full but the nasty, fizzy top end is gone. If the cutoff sounds too artificial, play with LP Q. Lower values = smoother (more gradual) rolloff. Higher than 55% though and you're boosting at the cutoff frequency.

If you don't have the DSP for it, I suggest using it to replace the Studio EQ.

Also, you probably don't need the dual amp setup you're using since it is so similar. Or try to vary the cab/mics. I swear by dual cabs on the Pod as I'm not an enthusiast of the tone of any of them by themselves.

The guide in my signature has plenty of advice on all these subjects, including translations of % to HZ for the EQ's. It's a bit long-winded, but that's why I made the first section the "Quick Guide".


----------



## RickyCigs

You shouldn't use more than 10% drive on the tube drive. You should also just switch to a q filter instead. 30-35% drive on the amps is good if you have high output pickups.

Edit: Bobbo beat me to it.


----------



## ayaotd

Got my POD 500 this week. Absolutely loving it. I have not made my own tone yet, but I dl'ed meambobbo's. I have read a bit of the guide, but am waiting a bit to make a tone. I am currently just enjoying the ones you made dude! They are all pretty amazing! I love the Veil Of Maya one, the clean tones are very cool too. They are all very fun to play with. I wish you had an All Shall Perish tone from Price of Existence, that is my only complaint


----------



## tripguitar

Hey all, so i got my HD500 about a week ago, and wanted to welcome myself to this thread since i just finished reading it. _*ALL*_ OF IT.

First of all, huge thanks to meambobbo and rickycigs for all the patches and research. but in all honesty, i would have returned this unit if it wasnt for bobbo's guide and this here thread. so thanks to everyone who has contributed! hopefully i'll be able to contribute something myself, as soon as i sit down and get more comfortable with my HD500. (and my new 8 string)

bobbo, i forgot what page i got the link from, but i went to your line6 customtone page and downloaded all your tones from there. thing is, i didnt see the vildjharta patch and a few others that are posted on your site. are the patches on your site more up to date that the customtone ones?

lastly, why isnt this thread sticky'd??

_ps. shoutout to surfthealien for some sick leads!!_


----------



## meambobbo

ayaotd, check RickyCigs last few posts. He like JUST posted an All Shall Perish patch. In fact, he's got their shirt on in his last video. And yes, they fuckin rule - I need to rock them more.

tripguitar, no my customtone patches are old. fuck customtone. I might just delete all my patches on there. you can't update the patches and it's a complete pain in the ass to upload all the patches individually, then have to type in all the artist info, etc. So, maybe I'll do that when I feel like my patches are completely, 100% finalized, if that ever happens. In the meantime, I'd use the ones from my site. I've done my best to keep versions, dates, platforms, artists, and all relevant info pretty clear. I'll eventually have the patches up on the patch demo page, which goes into more detail on how I dialed them in, and how the foot controllers work, etc.

Anyway, glad to see the work put in is appreciated. The unit is really fun once you get through the muck, and for the price you can't beat it. Eventually, I'll move on to a Kemper or Axe FX 1, but bargain bob laments parting with such wads of cash.


----------



## meambobbo

ghostred, found this link in another thread:
MISHASUCKS.NET/GEAR_GEEK: PERIPHERY GUITARIST &#8220;BULB&#8221; ON HOW TO CONSTRUCT A &#8220;BIG&#8221; STUDIO TONE | MetalSucks

Good mentality to take for gain levels and tracking.


----------



## RickyCigs

Haha yes I was Bobbo. I picked that up when I saw them a month or so ago. They also happen to be my favorite band! I actually have at least 3 ASP shirts lol. I even got to meet Eddie! Super cool guy. I couldn't find the rest of them though. Francesco was hiding somewhere. 

As far as the All Shall Perish patch, I'll be uploading some new ones as I go. Been listening to them a lot again recently. I may even post a partial cover to demo the tones.


----------



## thebunfather

Clip from my newest song, "Porchfire". I think the tones still need some tweaking. Any suggestions?

https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/porchfire-clip


----------



## Chuck

Ricky you are one  looking mofo!


----------



## RickyCigs

Misery Theory said:


> Ricky you are one  looking mofo!



Lmao thanks! That's part of the reason why my wife married me!! It took true dedication to grow a beard that's as long as my feet though lol


----------



## Chuck

RickyCigs said:


> Lmao thanks! That's part of the reason why my wife married me!! It took true dedication to grow a beard that's as long as my feet though lol



Haha badass. One day I shall have a epic beard


----------



## jrstinkfish

RickyCigs said:


> Haha yes I was Bobbo. I picked that up when I saw them a month or so ago. They also happen to be my favorite band! I actually have at least 3 ASP shirts lol. I even got to meet Eddie! Super cool guy. I couldn't find the rest of them though. Francesco was hiding somewhere.


We did a couple of short tours with Adam's old band Anagnorisis -- super nice guy, I was really excited for him when he got the ASP gig. Dude is a machine behind the kit and deserved it.


----------



## ghostred7

meambobbo said:


> ghostred, found this link in another thread:
> MISHASUCKS.NET/GEAR_GEEK: PERIPHERY GUITARIST BULB ON HOW TO CONSTRUCT A BIG STUDIO TONE | MetalSucks
> 
> Good mentality to take for gain levels and tracking.



Awesome, thx! Will read over that when I get home tonight.


----------



## RickyCigs

jrstinkfish said:


> We did a couple of short tours with Adam's old band Anagnorisis -- super nice guy, I was really excited for him when he got the ASP gig. Dude is a machine behind the kit and deserved it.



Yes he is indeed. My wife saw them not too long before we met and she said Adam was hitting on her lol made me proud


----------



## RickyCigs

thebunfather said:


> Clip from my newest song, "Porchfire". I think the tones still need some tweaking. Any suggestions?
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/porchfire-clip



I'll check this out when I'm on my computer either later or tomorrow. Then I'll give you my far from professional opinion lol


----------



## codycarter

This is probably really redundant by now, but I'm wanting to upgrade from the pod2.0, so the HD500 has my eye. I want to use this live, but not direct due to quite pa's. So right now I'm more of planning what to get. For a cab the Laney GS212IE has my eye, tight mids, strong highs. Now I need a power amp, which I know nothing about. I know I want a solando and deizel hi gain hi-mid strong tone. Any advise?


----------



## surfthealien

thebunfather said:


> Clip from my newest song, "Porchfire". I think the tones still need some tweaking. Any suggestions?
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/porchfire-clip



Dude i just gotta say i love the profile pic hulkamania for life brother! I have checked out that tone The sound Is good. It sounds just a little loose. Is this still the RG on stock pup's?


----------



## meambobbo

thebunfather said:


> Clip from my newest song, "Porchfire". I think the tones still need some tweaking. Any suggestions?
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/porchfire-clip



honestly i think it would sound better if you just brought the guitars down in the mix. Need the bass to thicken things up, and I can't hear the drums as much as I feel I should. The guitar tone itself sounds great. It's a little throaty, but I think it works for the context. Normally I like a more 80's esque sound with a searing high end. The track overall sounds great - had my head moving the whole time. Great rhythm - makes me jelly.

WATCHA GONNA DO WHEN HULKAMANIA AND 24 INCH PYTHONS RUN WILD ON YOU?! WHEN YOU'RE NWO YOU'RE NWO 4 LIFE! IT'S JUST ...TOO...SWEET!


----------



## thebunfather

surfthealien said:


> Dude i just gotta say i love the profile pic hulkamania for life brother! I have checked out that tone The sound Is good. It sounds just a little loose. Is this still the RG on stock pup's?



I tightened up the tone a little after listening. Just backed off on the compressor and Q filter output. Cleaned it up a lot. It's the RG8 with DA8s. The Mesa patch is really tight, while the Uber patch is a little looser. Some pre-eq may help with that.


----------



## thebunfather

meambobbo said:


> honestly i think it would sound better if you just brought the guitars down in the mix. Need the bass to thicken things up, and I can't hear the drums as much as I feel I should. The guitar tone itself sounds great. It's a little throaty, but I think it works for the context. Normally I like a more 80's esque sound with a searing high end. The track overall sounds great - had my head moving the whole time. Great rhythm - makes me jelly.
> 
> WATCHA GONNA DO WHEN HULKAMANIA AND 24 INCH PYTHONS RUN WILD ON YOU?! WHEN YOU'RE NWO YOU'RE NWO 4 LIFE! IT'S JUST ...TOO...SWEET!



Appreciate the feedback from you and Surf! I had the mix set a little high on the Q filter. I backed off on the output as well. I did find that when I backed off on the overall gain, the tube compressor gave me a little more punch than the red compressor (which I normally really like for my heavier patches). I am having troubles getting my low F# to sound as punchy as I want, though. I'll record the same clip with some modified patches tomorrow and see how it sounds.


----------



## RickyCigs

Tomorrow I'm going to post an impulse/tone comparison. I'll probably do a raw guitars comparison and then one in the mix with the same tones. I have some more tweaking ideas in mind, so I'll have to play with those first. 

I'll also add one of the tones mixed together. And as usual, I'll post any of the patches that you guys want as well as detail which redwirez I'm using.


----------



## meambobbo

thebunfather said:


> I am having troubles getting my low F# to sound as punchy as I want, though.



I wouldn't fret too much about that. The bass guitar should probably play that on the same octave, which will give it plenty of punch without even sounding like a completely different instrument.

The more I play my 8th string, the more I feel like it shouldn't even exist. yet the groovetastic evilness hath already inflicted me. Woe unto Meshuggah.


----------



## ghostred7

This is only the "left" guitar dbl-tracked with the changes that Bobbo/Ricky suggested.

This any better??

https://soundcloud.com/ghostred7/gfr_tonetest2


----------



## RickyCigs

thebunfather said:


> Clip from my newest song, "Porchfire". I think the tones still need some tweaking. Any suggestions?
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/porchfire-clip



i checked this out with my good headphones, and i agree that the guitars should just be a little quieter or the drums a little louder. otherwise it sounds good.


----------



## RickyCigs

ghostred7 said:


> This is only the "left" guitar dbl-tracked with the changes that Bobbo/Ricky suggested.
> 
> This any better??
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/ghostred7/gfr_tonetest2



i would say so. the drums are fairly low quality audio. i can hear the warbly cymbals and such. but guitars are better. i briefly compared the two.


----------



## meambobbo

Yes I think it sounds much better. A more natural sound. Still sounds a bit heavy for the song but I think that's what you were going for


----------



## RickyCigs

ok, heres my impulse comparison. i forgot about mixing tones together in this one, but its a pretty accurate comparison of my tones. i also tweaked a bit before i started and got some favorable/ola englund-ish results. so i will most likely just post my patches. 

i posted what tone was what in the comments of the soundcloud file. let me know what you think! 

Impulse Comparison (Redwirez vs. Pod) by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## thebunfather

https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/porchfire

Tweaked a couple things and added a clean track.


----------



## thebunfather

RickyCigs said:


> ok, heres my impulse comparison. i forgot about mixing tones together in this one, but its a pretty accurate comparison of my tones. i also tweaked a bit before i started and got some favorable/ola englund-ish results. so i will most likely just post my patches.
> 
> i posted what tone was what in the comments of the soundcloud file. let me know what you think!
> 
> Impulse Comparison (Redwirez vs. Pod) by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Hear the world




The redwirez sound more natural than the XXL/409 combo. Not quite as dark. Both sound good, though. And very useable!


----------



## RickyCigs

WHO WANTS FREE TONES???!!!?!??

i just spent an hour or so making some patches, tweaking some old ones and generally driving myself crazy, so heres some new shizit for y'all. 
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/223837/
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/223838/
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/223839/
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/223840/

all of these are with the onboard impulses. i figured if i made good recordings with them 6 months ago, i could get something good out of them now. theres 2 new epic patches, a new fireball patch and even a soldano patch. 

let me know what you guys think!

oh, and once again Bobbo, the veil of maya patch is just right. i even used your tread/uber cab combo on one of my epic patches!


----------



## RickyCigs

thebunfather said:


> The redwirez sound more natural than the XXL/409 combo. Not quite as dark. Both sound good, though. And very useable!


thanks! and thats kind of how i felt. right now im not sure how i feel about the tones in general. maybe i just spent too much time tweaking today. or maybe i have to jump on the kemper wagon after all.... i dot want really good quality, i want FUCKING AMAZING quality lol

oh, and i see youve stolen my beardcore tag


----------



## thebunfather

RickyCigs said:


> thanks! and thats kind of how i felt. right now im not sure how i feel about the tones in general. maybe i just spent too much time tweaking today. or maybe i have to jump on the kemper wagon after all.... i dot want really good quality, i want FUCKING AMAZING quality lol
> 
> oh, and i see youve stolen my beardcore tag



Beardcore for life... I'd rather be associated with beardcore than anything else.


----------



## ghostred7

meambobbo said:


> Yes I think it sounds much better. A more natural sound. Still sounds a bit heavy for the song but I think that's what you were going for


Ya...I'm trying to dial in my main sound for the stuff we cover (Dio, Maiden, etc).



RickyCigs said:


> i would say so. the drums are fairly low quality audio. i can hear the warbly cymbals and such. but guitars are better. i briefly compared the two.


Thx. The track I downloaded from guitarbackingtrack.com sounded like that. I couldn't do a whole lot with it.

Thx for the help guys.


----------



## japs5607

Could any one with an HD500 download this and upload the screenshots of the settings 

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/223407/

Much appreciated.


----------



## Nemonic

japs5607 said:


> Could any one with an HD500 download this and upload the screenshots of the settings
> 
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/223407/
> 
> Much appreciated.


136.4 Bpm

Digital delay, 41 ms, 52% feedback, 39% treble, 45% mix

Blackface Dbl Nrm, Drive 47%, Bass 52%, Mid 50%, Treble 100%, Presence 100%, Channel Volume 72%, Early Reflections 100% , Master Volume 100%
2x12 Blackface Dbl with 57 on axis

Splitted signal path, 100L/100R

Tri chorus in the right chain, 2.0 Hz, Mix 36%, 0/16/25% Depth

Post-mix Vetta Comp, Sens 50%, Level 73%

Turned off Ping pong delay, Tempo sync 1/4, 440 ms, Feedback 74%, Offset 50%, Spread 100%, Mix 27%

Cave reverb, Decay 60%, Pre delay 178 ms, Tone 80%, Mix set to EXP 2

Next time, take a moment to download that edit, I did the same with Pro edit. Please, make a sample of it in exchange.


----------



## RickyCigs

Or download the Jzab converter


----------



## meambobbo

thebunfather said:


> https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/porchfire
> 
> Tweaked a couple things and added a clean track.



sounds sick - love it


----------



## japs5607

Nemonic said:


> 136.4 Bpm
> 
> Digital delay, 41 ms, 52% feedback, 39% treble, 45% mix
> 
> Blackface Dbl Nrm, Drive 47%, Bass 52%, Mid 50%, Treble 100%, Presence 100%, Channel Volume 72%, Early Reflections 100% , Master Volume 100%
> 2x12 Blackface Dbl with 57 on axis
> 
> Splitted signal path, 100L/100R
> 
> Tri chorus in the right chain, 2.0 Hz, Mix 36%, 0/16/25% Depth
> 
> Post-mix Vetta Comp, Sens 50%, Level 73%
> 
> Turned off Ping pong delay, Tempo sync 1/4, 440 ms, Feedback 74%, Offset 50%, Spread 100%, Mix 27%
> 
> Cave reverb, Decay 60%, Pre delay 178 ms, Tone 80%, Mix set to EXP 2
> 
> Next time, take a moment to download that edit, I did the same with Pro edit. Please, make a sample of it in exchange.



Nice one. Thanks for doing that. I have an HD PRO last time I tried to do that it would t open it in the edit screen.


----------



## Zulphur

I need some tips to improve the lead tones on this one , with the vocals tracks on top the melodies dont stand out as much .

https://soundcloud.com/jos-fco-germa-n-strange/06-1


----------



## nothingleft09

Maybe it's just my headphones... but the guitars don't sound very wide. It seems like they are focused toward the middle instead of out farther with the lead close to the middle as well. If that's the case try panning the rhythm guitars out farther and the lead away from where the vocal is in the mix. The guitars seem to need to come down a bit as well or the melody up a tad.


----------



## Zulphur

It's hard to balance with the vocals on top, to much stuff going on perhaps.
The rhythm guitars are panned 90% instead of 100%, for some reason they sound better to me. To much time mixing i guess, im hearing all kinds of wierd shit by now haha


----------



## RickyCigs

Zulphur said:


> It's hard to balance with the vocals on top, to much stuff going on perhaps.
> The rhythm guitars are panned 90% instead of 100%, for some reason they sound better to me. To much time mixing i guess, im hearing all kinds of wierd shit by now haha



I didn't listen to it, but did you high pass filter the vocals? It will be impossible to balance if your mix is bad. Also eq the melodies a little different to make them stand out without needing more volume.


----------



## nothingleft09

Lol I hate when that happens. You start hesring little stuff that isn't there and your friends are like Wtf bro? Lol


----------



## Zulphur

Yeah right, and the more i start tweaking things the worse it gets . I heard that little 5 min breaks are essential when mixingl,specialy on cans but i always go without taking any time to rest.


----------



## meambobbo

I'm recalculating my Excel sheet for using dual cabs. I'm noticing there's quite a few values I seem to disagree with. Last time I did this, I used white noise and tried to visually judge what delay times yielded the largest frequency response on a spectrum analyzer. I listened to the white noise too, which helped guide me, but was secondary to the visual analysis. This time I was actually playing some distorted guitar and listening for the most natural sound.

For some cab/mic combinations, a completely in-phase sound is impossible. A delay that makes the high frequencies in phase causes other frequencies to be out-of-phase. From my understanding, phase inaccuracy is part of speakers. I assume it applies to mics as well. For such combinations, I took the value I felt was the most natural sounding.

The 421 Dynamic, 4038 Ribbon, and Condensers seemed the most likely to be difficult to find good values for, although sometimes they easily matched up. Cabs with like speakers tended to match up well, while dislike speakers were more difficult.

Most of my prior data seemed good enough. But some of the more extreme values are revised. And some of the more difficult pairings I revised to use a more natural sound rather than the loudest or most full spectrum.

My favorite combination was the Treadplate 4x12 w/ 57 on axis + Uber 4x12 w/ 121 Ribbon. One thing I discovered in this was that this combination was slightly out of phase, but barely. It sounds a touch better when corrected, but works well enough as is. However, the Uber w/ the 409 Dyn mic seems completely in-phase without any correction and has a stronger bass response. I've switched a few patches to use this mic so far. The tone is otherwise very similar, except the mids are a bit more scooped and maybe a touch less sweet.


----------



## Zulphur

I wonder if the guys al l6 knows about all your phase correction stuff, it's a great part of getting good tones. How difficult would be to correct that in the unit itself as an update?


----------



## that short guy

Hey guys I found out that I'm deploying again, and this time I'm actually gonna take a guitar with me. I'm thinking about getting the HD bean to take with me because I'm not taking my HD Pro, but I have 2 questions about it before I buy it.

1 What in the hell does the "tweak" knob do

2 roughly how big is it, you can imagine that compactness is key in my situation.


----------



## PodHdBean

that short guy said:


> Hey guys I found out that I'm deploying again, and this time I'm actually gonna take a guitar with me. I'm thinking about getting the HD bean to take with me because I'm not taking my HD Pro, but I have 2 questions about it before I buy it.
> 
> 1 What in the hell does the "tweak" knob do
> 
> 2 roughly how big is it, you can imagine that compactness is key in my situation.


the tweak knob is just the a wah/volume controller knob 

its as big a the pod xt 
i think they have the dimensions online somewhere for exact size


----------



## meambobbo

Zulphur said:


> I wonder if the guys al l6 knows about all your phase correction stuff, it's a great part of getting good tones. How difficult would be to correct that in the unit itself as an update?



If they don't then that's pathetic. The post for my guide is stickied on their forum, and dual cabs has been a major theme for some time. I have made the process widely known on several forums and everyone I know of that's tried it agrees.

As far as implementing, all they'd need is to add a latency control into each Channel, either on the amp/cab block or the Mixer block. To save DSP, they could do it by simply buffering by __ samples, rather than by time increments that don't match the sample rate which would require resampling and thus take up more DSP. The DSP would be miniscule. Memory-wise, each sample is 3 bytes at 24 bits per sample. If we allowed up to 40 samples of delay on each Channel, that's a total of 80 samples x 3 bytes = 240 bytes, a relatively miniscule amount of RAM.

Line 6 has remained silent on this. Ever since Rich Renken left the company, I feel like it's in a downward spiral. The last few updates have taken forever to get out. There are known issues that haven't been corrected. There's literally hundreds of small improvements that could be made to Edit, to the USB connectivity, to the user interface...I couldn't even get them to provide a simple official translation of % to HZ. Don't expect much.


----------



## RickyCigs

Those fuckers.... I'd definitely like to see a new update someday. I think the axe-fx has had 5 updates since I bought my pod. 

Maybe we should start doing comparisons of our pod tones and say, the tse x50/x30 or any of the lepou vst sims to show them what's out there for free and can sound just as good. There's even starting to be more standalone vst modules. I know for a fact that ever forthright doesn't use any amps. Just a module that loads vsts for them all.....


----------



## MobiusR

for the lawls


https://soundcloud.com/mobiusr/retarded-breakdown


----------



## nothingleft09

I have huge gripes with the USB. It's noisy as all hell when it's plugged in through my headphones, monitors, and everything else unless I'm recording direct with it. I can't do playback through my monitors or headphones so I pretty much only use the USB with updates, downloads or Edit.


----------



## Choop

Zulphur said:


> I need some tips to improve the lead tones on this one , with the vocals tracks on top the melodies dont stand out as much .
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jos-fco-germa-n-strange/06-1



I'm not a mixmaster (lol) but from what I hear, at least on the newest one the guitars just seem to be much louder than the drums. Your previous clips on your page (the l6 test clips) are fantastic though. Killer tone altogether, probably one of the best distorted tones I've heard from the Pod HD. I'll be getting a pod hd500 soon to replace my bean, and I'll struggle to put one together nearly as good! Nice job. Which amp model did you use, or did you use dual amps?


----------



## meambobbo

RickyCigs said:


> Those fuckers.... I'd definitely like to see a new update someday. I think the axe-fx has had 5 updates since I bought my pod.
> 
> Maybe we should start doing comparisons of our pod tones and say, the tse x50/x30 or any of the lepou vst sims to show them what's out there for free and can sound just as good. There's even starting to be more standalone vst modules. I know for a fact that ever forthright doesn't use any amps. Just a module that loads vsts for them all.....


 
That's like screaming at a concrete building or throwing essays at the foot of a monster. I don't feel like the people making the decisions at Line 6 have ever played music, let alone listened to it. Once product R&D gets beyond their focus groups, it's all about sales. Hopefully whoever came up with the idea to make a $1,000 mixer gets shit-canned, and they really have no place being in the FRFR market either. So maybe they can get back to their core business. But it took them over a week to fix a forum from getting spammed. I'm not holding my breath for model packs or any kind of IR loading. They should be focusing on fixing the remnant bugs, but it wouldn't surprise me if the Pod HD team is disbanded completely or working on other products.

I'm just going to keep a firm eye on Digitech. They're due a new modeler at a comparable price point. Depending on how successful they are, it will make the older Axe FX's and Kempers a tad cheaper too. Also, we need a better hacker community. It seems like the 11R is the perfect product to get hacked and turned into a VST host.


----------



## RobPhoboS

japs5607 said:


> Could any one with an HD500 download this and upload the screenshots of the settings



BTW - you can download the other version of the editor and just load the patch into it whilst having your editor open and copy the values across (if they didn't save correctly).
Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## PasIvre

thebunfather said:


> Clip from my newest song, "Porchfire". I think the tones still need some tweaking. Any suggestions?
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/porchfire-clip


Really really reminds me of necrophagist as far as guitar tone goes.


----------



## Nemonic

meambobbo said:


> That's like screaming at a concrete building or throwing essays at the foot of a monster. I don't feel like the people making the decisions at Line 6 have ever played music, let alone listened to it. Once product R&D gets beyond their focus groups, it's all about sales. Hopefully whoever came up with the idea to make a $1,000 mixer gets shit-canned, and they really have no place being in the FRFR market either. So maybe they can get back to their core business. But it took them over a week to fix a forum from getting spammed. I'm not holding my breath for model packs or any kind of IR loading. They should be focusing on fixing the remnant bugs, but it wouldn't surprise me if the Pod HD team is disbanded completely or working on other products.
> 
> I'm just going to keep a firm eye on Digitech. They're due a new modeler at a comparable price point. Depending on how successful they are, it will make the older Axe FX's and Kempers a tad cheaper too. Also, we need a better hacker community. It seems like the 11R is the perfect product to get hacked and turned into a VST host.


Turns out that Animals as Leaders are using that mixer (actually 2000 bucks). Maybe this is going to cause that they sell another one. 
Also turns out that I am keeping my eye on iOS. Even the iPad can use impulses... And there is Overloud, which slays and slaves Line 6 . 
I have spent a lot of money and I am not going to sell it, because of the apps and a bit broken front glass, luckily just the edge. 
I bought the HD 500 for great price and I am going to pass it.


----------



## meambobbo

I have seen Animals as Leaders live and their sound was phenominal. That said, I can't imagine running two direct feeds from Axe FX units and a backing track from ___ (iPod?) necessitates using a $2,000 mixer. Maybe I'm talking out my ass - I don't know enough about it. But I just can't see how it's a money maker. Seems like a cool product, but a nightmare to market - to get people to adapt to a new interface for what much simpler devices can do adaquately, albeit with less automated functionality. And with the huge price tag...

Like the iOS stuff, we have also seen lots of VST boxes being made. I was contemplating making one to use for impulse loading, but a used GSP1101 seems like a simpler and cheaper option. Technology is moving faster and faster, especially in this market, while it feels like Line 6 is slowing down. Their current Pod generation is actually great stuff - it just needs refinement and a few more features and set of amp models to be on the same level as some of the more expensive options.


----------



## Nemonic

meambobbo said:


> I have seen Animals as Leaders live and their sound was phenominal. That said, I can't imagine running two direct feeds from Axe FX units and a backing track from ___ (iPod?) necessitates using a $2,000 mixer. Maybe I'm talking out my ass - I don't know enough about it. But I just can't see how it's a money maker. Seems like a cool product, but a nightmare to market - to get people to adapt to a new interface for what much simpler devices can do adaquately, albeit with less automated functionality. And with the huge price tag...
> 
> Like the iOS stuff, we have also seen lots of VST boxes being made. I was contemplating making one to use for impulse loading, but a used GSP1101 seems like a simpler and cheaper option. Technology is moving faster and faster, especially in this market, while it feels like Line 6 is slowing down. Their current Pod generation is actually great stuff - it just needs refinement and a few more features and set of amp models to be on the same level as some of the more expensive options.


I agree. I just do not want to wait for a miracle. 
The thing that I like about my iPad is also what makes it better than GSP from my point of view. GSP is a processor that models amplifiers, effects and cabinets that can be based on that impulse response technology. But the iPad, it is much more. I skip that part about for what do I use it, speaking about non-musical industry. It is not just a modeler, it CAN be a workstation with almost every instrument you can remember, it can be a very stable backing tracker, it can be a DAW. All within one device that you switch on within a second with just one click. It is also a progressing system, and that is what I can not say about GSP, and unfortunately nor about POD (I mean current state of those products).
I think that they can afford it, they are maybe endorsing it - I am just speculating, they do not even use those Line 6 FRFRs. 
Their setup might be a bit more complicated - they use sampled bass, which is very important for them (and also for the others). They might have not so simple in-ear system, like different pans, levels, even FX from the Stagescape.
I saw them once in Prague, they went direct (now they use Port city amp, Axe to their INPUT!). Best sound I have ever heard.


----------



## meambobbo

the other cool thing about the iOS is that if I really wanted, I could write an application to handle something it currently did not do. I am planning to make something already for my iPhone. Since I can't use my work computer for much at all other than work (I know - what a crock of shit), I want to write an app so that I can program drums (nothing too complicated but be able to play it back with adjustable tempo, looping, sections, etc. maybe get to the point of multiple kits or even sample loading.) and have a function that will email me a midi export.


----------



## RickyCigs

What are the iOS apps that can load impulses? I was just checking out overloud and it seemed interesting.... I'm assuming that would need an iRig or something similar in order for it to work?

Edit: I only have an iPhone so I can't use overloud. Fuck it, I'll just buy a kemper or an axe fx. The only downside the kemper has for me is that there's no USB connectivity for direct recording as I don't have an interface anymore. Which I sold hen I bought my pod...


----------



## fps

Anyone using stompboxes with the HD, just for THAT ONE SOUND you can't get from anything else? If so, where would you put them? Before the POD?


----------



## PasIvre

fps said:


> Anyone using stompboxes with the HD, just for THAT ONE SOUND you can't get from anything else? If so, where would you put them? Before the POD?


I'd put it in the fx loop, just for sheer versatility, unless you're _sure _you're going to be only using it before anything in the pod.


----------



## Nemonic

Bobbo, you mean programming software for iOS?
If you are interested in such app, there is DM1. It does almost everything you need. I am quite sure about its MIDI function that it is only for connectivity with hardware controller, such as a electronic drum kit or a pad controller.
Sounds very good on its own (you can even make custom kits out of external samples, which I intend to do, because I know where to get them and it was not good with free plugins on my computer), you can export to many places (I use Dropbox), you choose separated tracks or a mix (it has got its own mixer and FX plugins). What I intend to do is to re-trigger samples that I do not like with a Drumagog 5, which is an in-app purchase inside Auria DAW.

Kickyricky, I partially agree with you. I am the kind of person that uses iPad for work. It is great to have a musical swiss knife. 
I am in contact with both Overloud and Auria. Overloud is planning a standalone app for that Overloud, Auria is planning iPhone/iPod version of that DAW. I hope that those plans won´t stuck, downsizing from iPad to iPod makes me horny.
There is a stock convolution reverb plugin inside Auria, you can insert your own impulses. I am planning to buy some Redwirez to try them along with that Overloud amps (there is very nice Recto and 5150, not mentioning cleans and crunches, I hope that they will add more), just to know if Redwirez sounds better than Overloud, in terms of cabinet simulation. 
I have not tried the iRig, but I am a bit afraid of it. I use Line 6 Mobile In and Focusrite iTrack Solo, two decent interfaces, one for mobile use, one for serious playing. They connect through 30 pin, which might be a better idea than through headphone OUTPUT. 
Buy that Kemper/Axe, let us know that you are finally happy. I am going to let you know when the iPhone versions are out. Just relax and save up for your mofo.


----------



## meambobbo

Nemonic said:


> Bobbo, you mean programming software for iOS?
> If you are interested in such app, there is DM1. It does almost everything you need. I am quite sure about its MIDI function that it is only for connectivity with hardware controller, such as a electronic drum kit or a pad controller.


 
hehe - yes, that looks like exactly what I want. I knew something had to exist but my cruddy searches didn't turn that up. All I saw were more expensive products that seemed more complicated.


----------



## japs5607

Nemonic said:


> 136.4 Bpm
> 
> Digital delay, 41 ms, 52% feedback, 39% treble, 45% mix
> 
> Blackface Dbl Nrm, Drive 47%, Bass 52%, Mid 50%, Treble 100%, Presence 100%, Channel Volume 72%, Early Reflections 100% , Master Volume 100%
> 2x12 Blackface Dbl with 57 on axis
> 
> Splitted signal path, 100L/100R
> 
> Tri chorus in the right chain, 2.0 Hz, Mix 36%, 0/16/25% Depth
> 
> Post-mix Vetta Comp, Sens 50%, Level 73%
> 
> Turned off Ping pong delay, Tempo sync 1/4, 440 ms, Feedback 74%, Offset 50%, Spread 100%, Mix 27%
> 
> Cave reverb, Decay 60%, Pre delay 178 ms, Tone 80%, Mix set to EXP 2
> 
> Next time, take a moment to download that edit, I did the same with Pro edit. Please, make a sample of it in exchange.



Sample as requested, and yes predictable, all I could think of at the time 
https://soundcloud.com/jshadloo/sitar-patch


----------



## RickyCigs

ANOTHER new patch. this one is beyond killer. very full sounding. i had thought that i had it tweaked perfectly, and then misha posted a guitars only demo of the new axe firmware. so i listened for what his tone had that mine didnt. the answer was fullness. 

so heres a sample as well as the patch! please give me some feedback on this so i dont keep torturing myself with tweaking!!

http://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/tone-test
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/223856/


----------



## JEngelking

^


----------



## ALAN_C

Help , my logic pro can't find my PODHD500 , but i have installed the driver (download from line 6 website) ... 
Anyone has same problem with me ?


----------



## meambobbo

TBH, I listened to Misha's new rhythm patch and thought it sounded like poop. I'd need to hear it in a mix, but it sounded almost noisy. I know he's a huge advocate of midrange - that's not the issue. It goes beyond EQ'ing. That said, I like that PeripheRick patch a whole lot, and I've finally dialed in most of my patches switching to the Tread 57 on/Uber 409 Combo. I can get just as much midrange as Misha without sounding like my tone is muffled and noisy...

I'll get the new patches up tonight.


----------



## Nemonic

Yeah, it is that "inside the mix" approach, which is the only reasonable one. 
People here worship Misha´s and Nolly´s sounds posted here. I was really unimpressed by them, but that is the thing. Their studio mixed guitar and bass tone and also the whole mix sounds badass. 

I really do not understand people like Dino Cazares. He worships POD, says it can do the same job as the Axe FX. I really got bad feelings about this guy, his projects, opinions, even approach to music. I think he was not able to tweak Axe properly, maybe Line 6 even endorses him for saying such things. 

Sad thing is that people here are not satisfied with their tones, either too thin or too muddy. and then people have to balance it with using dual cabs to sound closer to one decent impulse. Line 6 scares me almost as much as Dino. Asesinoooo!!!!


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> TBH, I listened to Misha's new rhythm patch and thought it sounded like poop. I'd need to hear it in a mix, but it sounded almost noisy. I know he's a huge advocate of midrange - that's not the issue. It goes beyond EQ'ing. That said, I like that PeripheRick patch a whole lot, and I've finally dialed in most of my patches switching to the Tread 57 on/Uber 409 Combo. I can get just as much midrange as Misha without sounding like my tone is muffled and noisy...
> 
> I'll get the new patches up tonight.




I somewhat agree with you. It is a little noisey, and almost too much midrange. But the mids cut through like crazy in a mix, making it much easier to get a full, heavy tone. 

I'm glad you like my patch! I tried the uber/tread combo but didn't like it as much. In the end I went back to the old xxl/hiway combo and just played with the hiway cab and level until I was happy. 

I also thought I was pretty damn clever with the peripherick name lol


----------



## thebunfather

So, I've been dialing in some new tones with the new axe and pickup combo. It's a 99 RG7421 that I refinished. The pickups are handwound by Instrumental pickups out of Utah. They're close to a PAF with a little tighter bottom end. I can't get much of a "djent" style tone out of them (very low output). However, they sound THICK! I'll post some clips as soon as I get them finalized. 

Anyone else dial anything in with lower output pickups? It seems that most of what I see are medium and high output pups being used with the HDs.


----------



## meambobbo

Never been a Dino fan...and I know that mids cut through a mix, and that a mix is more important than a bedroom sound. Still there are such things as too much mids or a flat-out noisy tone. I know Misha has god status around here, and I love the way the albums sound; but I think there's a piece missing. I would wager that the other guitars are less midsy/more defined and there's a counter-balance.

FWIW, I think the lead tone he posted sounds very good.


----------



## meambobbo

thebunfather said:


> Anyone else dial anything in with lower output pickups? It seems that most of what I see are medium and high output pups being used with the HDs.


 
But then lots of us use the Pad switch and input 2 Variax, so it's kind of a wash!


----------



## thebunfather

meambobbo said:


> But then lots of us use the Pad switch and input 2 Variax, so it's kind of a wash!



Very true. I also found that setting my inputs to "same" got my gain up close to where my D-Activators are. These have a much more "full" tone than the DA7s and DA8s. Less treble, more bass. Mids seem to be about the same, though. Chords are really clear and defined with high gain settings.


----------



## Zulphur

Reduced a few dbs on the limiter on this mix, also changed the masterbuss compressor settings. I think it sounds more clear now.
what do you think?

https://soundcloud.com/jos-fco-germa-n-strange/line6-test-tone-10-rms


----------



## Rev2010

Zulphur said:


> Reduced a few dbs on the limiter on this mix, also changed the masterbuss compressor settings. I think it sounds more clear now.
> what do you think?
> https://soundcloud.com/jos-fco-germa...st-tone-10-rms



Bad link.


----------



## Zulphur

I think it works now.


----------



## Rev2010

Zulphur said:


> I think it works now.



Sounds great man.


Rev.


----------



## RickyCigs

Zulphur said:


> Reduced a few dbs on the limiter on this mix, also changed the masterbuss compressor settings. I think it sounds more clear now.
> what do you think?
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jos-fco-germa-n-strange/line6-test-tone-10-rms



I think it sounds good. Are you a Devin Townsend fan? Because if you aren't, you'd like him lol


----------



## axxessdenied

Decided to not sell my pod hd pro for now.... picked up a shortboard at L&M for it for $75 and added warranty for a year for $5 






Also a new sm57 and 57 classic plus pups 






going to try 4cm into my hrd.


----------



## tripguitar

first: im lovin everyones recordings. you guys are awesome. 

But i need help, im havin issues with my xlr and 1/4 inch outs. Very low level when going into an interface, tried mbox mini and a 192, both are barely audible even with the line level on the interface cranked. So i did the following:



searched forum/thread and found "adjust hardware monitor level"
internet says "you can find hardware monitor level in Line 6 Audio-MIDI Devices"
for the life of me, i cannot figure out where to find "Line 6 Audio-MIDI Devices"
i have line 6 monkey (all i see are drivers)
i have hd500 edit (couldnt find any preferences or settings options)
i have no idea where else to look, am i missing some software?
also im on a mac.
i'll post a picture of a cute kittenif you guys could halp. pls. and thanks very much.

EDIT: i bought this guy used on craiglist and this is my first time trying to hook it up.


----------



## PasIvre

tripguitar said:


> first: im lovin everyones recordings. you guys are awesome.
> 
> But i need help, im havin issues with my xlr and 1/4 inch outs. Very low level when going into an interface, tried mbox mini and a 192, both are barely audible even with the line level on the interface cranked. So i did the following:
> 
> 
> 
> searched forum/thread and found "adjust hardware monitor level"
> internet says "you can find hardware monitor level in Line 6 Audio-MIDI Devices"
> for the life of me, i cannot figure out where to find "Line 6 Audio-MIDI Devices"
> i have line 6 monkey (all i see are drivers)
> i have hd500 edit (couldnt find any preferences or settings options)
> i have no idea where else to look, am i missing some software?
> also im on a mac.
> i'll post a picture of a cute kittenif you guys could halp. pls. and thanks very much.
> 
> EDIT: i bought this guy used on craiglist and this is my first time trying to hook it up.


It should be in the system preferences app.


----------



## tripguitar

PasIvre said:


> It should be in the system preferences app.





Sweet. Still not used to having a mac i guess! Thanks very much.


----------



## tripguitar




----------



## RickyCigs

axxessdenied said:


> Decided to not sell my pod hd pro for now.... picked up a shortboard at L&M for it for $75 and added warranty for a year for $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a new sm57 and 57 classic plus pups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to try 4cm into my hrd.





How do you like your bx5's? I'm picking up a set for $70 this week and I'm hoping they slay lol


----------



## meambobbo

probably my final (EDIT: nope, needs a bit less treb/presence) periphery self-title rhythm patch.

https://soundcloud.com/meambobbo/periphery-rhythm-pod-hd-patch
(OUT OF TUNE CHORDS FTW)

patch is in description. sorry no more patches tonight - need to tweak more. doing lots of research and finalizing shit.

i found a surefire way to find out if a pair of two mic/cab combo's are in phase. When you find the absolute perfect offset, then moving the latency in either direction off that offset should produce near identical change in tone. I've been using this method to lock in all the values. I've also been testing random locations on the spreadsheet to make sure my theory that using the Tread + 57 on axis as a common denominator actually works. So far I have confirmed it does - 0 cases where 2 non Tread 57 on cab/mics didn't sync up using it.


----------



## RickyCigs

ok, so heres a question, has anyone noticed any difference in quality when running into monitors between 1/4" and xlr cables? 

i just hooked up my new monitors with my super phatass 1/4" cables and they sound good, but im not sure if its worth digging out my xlr's, which happen to be way longer, just to make a quick test.


----------



## thebunfather

RickyCigs said:


> ok, so heres a question, has anyone noticed any difference in quality when running into monitors between 1/4" and xlr cables?
> 
> i just hooked up my new monitors with my super phatass 1/4" cables and they sound good, but im not sure if its worth digging out my xlr's, which happen to be way longer, just to make a quick test.



Quality - no. Volume - yes. The XLR outs are quieter than the 1/4"s.


----------



## RickyCigs

thebunfather said:


> Quality - no. Volume - yes. The XLR outs are quieter than the 1/4"s.



Good. Now I don't have to change anything lol. Pretty stoked to finally have monitors. Now that I don't have to wear my headphones all the time, I can wear my sweet sombrero when I make my next video


----------



## axxessdenied

RickyCigs said:


> How do you like your bx5's? I'm picking up a set for $70 this week and I'm hoping they slay lol



I thoroughly enjoy them! With a set of ATH-M50s you can't really go wrong imo for what you are paying.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

I need some advice on this one. It's the first time I'm going to play in a gig with the pod, So I don't know how to approach this.

I'm currently using the pod via the Power Amp section of my Fender Combo amp; of course the amp's preamp is not active. After a lot of tweaking, I've managed to get a good sound at high volume. Thing is that for the live gig I'm going to use my amp head but I will use a 4x12" cabinet which will be at the venue. I'm not having problems in finding a good sound for my amp and my cabinet at home, but I'm afraid it could sound horrible with the venue's cabinet, which would be something not easy to fix since I'm using between 25-30 presets.

Before I owned the POD HD500, I used a Korg AX3000G connected to the amp's in, so it was easy to fine-tune the sound when I used the head with other cabs. When I got the HD500, I started using it through the amp's input of my Fender Combo, and I was never able to get a good sound from it, no matter how hard I tried. Perhaps the output configuration of the HD500 (Set for Combo Amp input) was wrong because I used the default low-hight cut. When I tested my presets designed for the power amp in of my Fender Combo on my 110w Amp Head, it didn't sound horrible, but it needed some tweaking on the lows and highs, even if I changed the output of the HD500 to Stack Power amp in.

What is your experience in this matter? What would you guys suggest?

I also want to improve the configuration of the gate(s) on my presets, because they're not working very well when the Amp Head is at high volume (As it will be on the venue), therefore it's letting feedback unleash sometimes. If you have any suggestions, they're welcome.


----------



## axxessdenied

Sooo.... ordered a DT25 combo amp


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> I need some advice on this one. It's the first time I'm going to play in a gig with the pod, So I don't know how to approach this.
> 
> I'm currently using the pod via the Power Amp section of my Fender Combo amp; of course the amp's preamp is not active. After a lot of tweaking, I've managed to get a good sound at high volume. Thing is that for the live gig I'm going to use my amp head but I will use a 4x12" cabinet which will be at the venue. I'm not having problems in finding a good sound for my amp and my cabinet at home, but I'm afraid it could sound horrible with the venue's cabinet, which would be something not easy to fix since I'm using between 25-30 presets.
> 
> Before I owned the POD HD500, I used a Korg AX3000G connected to the amp's in, so it was easy to fine-tune the sound when I used the head with other cabs. When I got the HD500, I started using it through the amp's input of my Fender Combo, and I was never able to get a good sound from it, no matter how hard I tried. Perhaps the output configuration of the HD500 (Set for Combo Amp input) was wrong because I used the default low-hight cut. When I tested my presets designed for the power amp in of my Fender Combo on my 110w Amp Head, it didn't sound horrible, but it needed some tweaking on the lows and highs, even if I changed the output of the HD500 to Stack Power amp in.
> 
> What is your experience in this matter? What would you guys suggest?
> 
> I also want to improve the configuration of the gate(s) on my presets, because they're not working very well when the Amp Head is at high volume (As it will be on the venue), therefore it's letting feedback unleash sometimes. If you have any suggestions, they're welcome.



Why not just use your power amp as a monitor/sound source for on stage and run one out into the PA? 

Also, I run three gates when I have the fx blocks free to do so. One at the start of the chain, one right before the amp model, and one at the end of the chain.


----------



## RickyCigs

axxessdenied said:


> I thoroughly enjoy them! With a set of ATH-M50s you can't really go wrong imo for what you are paying.




I got a chance to use them last night and I'm really liking them so far. At first I couldn't decide where the acoustic space switch should be, but after listening to a few commercial recordings I figured out what was the most neutral sounding. I think all I need is a decent studio sub to go with them, but I spent more than my budget on the monitors as is, so that won't be for a while lol


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> Why not just use your power amp as a monitor/sound source for on stage and run one out into the PA?
> 
> Also, I run three gates when I have the fx blocks free to do so. One at the start of the chain, one right before the amp model, and one at the end of the chain.



Well, I had to design exclusive patches for direct/studio when I had to record on my computer since the ones that I had designed for the Combo Amp didn't sound well, even with the output correctly set to direct/studio. It was the same story when I tried the ones I had designed for direct recording on the amp, they just didn't sound right. That experience tells me I'd be going commando to that 1000p-capacity venue if I run the POD on the PA...just too much to risk. I rather risk it with a cabinet I've played with once and the sound change wouldn't be as big as going PA/Direct. I know there are many positive experiences going over the PA, but I'd just need to make a whole bank which would had to be tested on my rehearsal's PA to have an idea at least of what kind of signal would I'd be sending to the mixer.

I was thinking on increasing the cutoff levels on the Gates, but if that doesn't work, I'm gonna try it your way. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Well, I had to design exclusive patches for direct/studio when I had to record on my computer since the ones that I had designed for the Combo Amp didn't sound well, even with the output correctly set to direct/studio. It was the same story when I tried the ones I had designed for direct recording on the amp, they just didn't sound right. That experience tells me I'd be going commando to that 1000p-capacity venue if I run the POD on the PA...just too much to risk. I rather risk it with a cabinet I've played with once and the sound change wouldn't be as big as going PA/Direct. I know there are many positive experiences going over the PA, but I'd just need to make a whole bank which would had to be tested on my rehearsal's PA to have an idea at least of what kind of signal would I'd be sending to the mixer.
> 
> I was thinking on increasing the cutoff levels on the Gates, but if that doesn't work, I'm gonna try it your way. Thanks for the advice!




i find it kills your tone less to just have more gates rather than increase your threshold levels. also, make sure your decay settings are at zero, or quite close to it. otherwise the feedback will keep the gates open.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> i find it kills your tone less to just have more gates rather than increase your threshold levels. also, make sure your decay settings are at zero, or quite close to it. otherwise the feedback will keep the gates open.



Thanks!  I always keep decay settings at zero, but in high volume, it seems that once it's activated, it's hard to go down. I'll try both ways, but specially your way now that you mention the tone-kill. Sounds pretty much like when I found that having bypassed pedals/effects in the chain kills tone, compared to a straight-to-amp-model chain...I don't know why L6 would want to emulate that from real gear...

When I have the time I'll give it a try and come back with the results.


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Thanks!  I always keep decay settings at zero, but in high volume, it seems that once it's activated, it's hard to go down. I'll try both ways, but specially your way now that you mention the tone-kill. Sounds pretty much like when I found that having bypassed pedals/effects in the chain kills tone, compared to a straight-to-amp-model chain...I don't know why L6 would want to emulate that from real gear...
> 
> When I have the time I'll give it a try and come back with the results.




try out both the noise gate and hard gate. i use to just use two hard gates, but recently started liking two noise gates before the amp, threshhold at 50, and one hard gate after with the "stock" settings, but with the hold and decay at zero.

if you do that and have the two noise gates set up onto the same footswitch, then you just turn them off for leads.


----------



## RickyCigs

so who would like an advance release of my album? the price is a little steep though. its FREE!!!!!!!!


----------



## tripguitar

rickycigs, finally got around to messing with peripherick. very nice patch!

also, hell ya i'll take some free music


----------



## leechmasterargentina

I'd like to take a listen too


----------



## RickyCigs

Done deal! I'll post the download link either tonight or tomorrow. I do t officially release it until the 20th, but I thought I would share with the pod hd family lol


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Awesome.

I'll think I'll go the same way when I'm about to release my next record


----------



## RickyCigs

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/yi8wcpr6ugupmju/xpifN9yfCB

enjoy! and feel free to subscribe to my youtube channel!


----------



## RickyCigs

Who&#39;s Ready For The Album? - YouTube

ill leave this here as well lol


----------



## PodHdBean

awesome used the rewirez impulses?


RickyCigs said:


> so who would like an advance release of my album? the price is a little steep though. its FREE!!!!!!!!


----------



## RickyCigs

PodHdBean said:


> awesome used the rewirez impulses?




Some songs I did, some songs I didn't lol I think with the results I'm getting from my PeripheRick patch, I may not use them at all on my next release.


----------



## nothingleft09

I'm playing around with using peripherick and meambobbo's patch panned 75/75 with Superior. It honestly sounds pretty awesome with both patches double tracked on each side even without a bass in the mix. I'll have to post it tomorrow if I get a chance.


----------



## Zulphur

added the q filter instead of the screamer and some other changes , now the tone packs a lot more meat. What do you think?
https://soundcloud.com/jos-fco-germa-n-strange/mastered-v-03


----------



## nothingleft09

Meat isn't the word. That shit has balls. Sounds great!


----------



## Zulphur

:8 )


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^I enjoy this tone a lot.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Zulphur said:


> added the q filter instead of the screamer and some other changes , now the tone packs a lot more meat. What do you think?
> https://soundcloud.com/jos-fco-germa-n-strange/mastered-v-03



DAT TONE. Can you share the patch please?


----------



## Alekke

Quick question:

will rocktron midi xchange work with POD HD Pro?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/yi8wcpr6ugupmju/xpifN9yfCB
> 
> enjoy! and feel free to subscribe to my youtube channel!



Downloading as we speak. I appreciate you've uploaded them in wav, but it's taking so long in my 1 M connection...got other stuff to download too!


----------



## meambobbo

Regarding the Noise Gate vs. the Hard Gate, keep in mind that the Noise Gate isn't strictly a gate but a noise suppressor as well. It definitely alters your tone, which is why people have referred to it as a tone suck. I don't know if the affect it has on tone is necessarily negative, though. Like any device that claims it can "clean up" your signal, at first it seems like a nice improvement, but you start noticing you lost this or that subtle edge to your tone. So pay attention to that and do some serious A/B'ing before concluding you want a Noise Gate rather than a Hard Gate. And I think the amount of suppression, similar depends on the Threshold setting, so try changing the settings, maybe not simply using it as a gate at all.

I stick to the Hard Gate mostly. It can be a little daunting to dial 3 of them in, but just go in order from the front to the back of the chain and set threshold as close as possible to the point where u get unwanted noise. See my guide for more details.


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Downloading as we speak. I appreciate you've uploaded them in wav, but it's taking so long in my 1 M connection...got other stuff to download too!



All the files are rather large as they're uncompressed files. I wanted everyone to get cd quality since there's only a small handful of people that will actually get a physical cd. My wife being one of them lol


----------



## Zulphur

meanbobbo i totally feel a change in tone with the noisegate, it's really subtle but i hear it. I can't get the hardgate to work properly , can you post some starting settings please? and what knobs should i decrease increase from there? i get lost with the "open"- close" thing. All patchs with the hardgate activated do some crazy stuff when im playing.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

meambobbo said:


> Regarding the Noise Gate vs. the Hard Gate, keep in mind that the Noise Gate isn't strictly a gate but a noise suppressor as well. It definitely alters your tone, which is why people have referred to it as a tone suck. I don't know if the affect it has on tone is necessarily negative, though. Like any device that claims it can "clean up" your signal, at first it seems like a nice improvement, but you start noticing you lost this or that subtle edge to your tone. So pay attention to that and do some serious A/B'ing before concluding you want a Noise Gate rather than a Hard Gate. And I think the amount of suppression, similar depends on the Threshold setting, so try changing the settings, maybe not simply using it as a gate at all.
> 
> I stick to the Hard Gate mostly. It can be a little daunting to dial 3 of them in, but just go in order from the front to the back of the chain and set threshold as close as possible to the point where u get unwanted noise. See my guide for more details.



I've read your manual and it has been of huge help. In fact, I went straight away to hard gates because of your suggestion. I have 2 hard gates as for now; one at the beginning of the chain, and another in the end. I'll get sharper with the thresholds but I wanna avoid killing the solos. I use a lot of gain so I don't think that'll be a problem.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> All the files are rather large as they're uncompressed files. I wanted everyone to get cd quality since there's only a small handful of people that will actually get a physical cd. My wife being one of them lol



Nice . The standard lossless compression for internet is .flac. You could try that format and it would lower the size of the songs.


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Nice . The standard lossless compression for internet is .flac. You could try that format and it would lower the size of the songs.



I don't feel like changing it. The wav files are what I exporting directly from mastering. I may do some mp3 versions for the people who aren't as willing to check out my music if there's any effort involved. Which I'm sure there will be... I still have a few days before the release to decide anyway. 

I've also considered putting the album on iTunes. Even though I'm giving it away for free, there's still a ton of people that buy music from there. People that would otherwise never find me or my link. Nothing wrong with broadening your audience! After all, I make music for everyone to enjoy, not just me. 


Oh, and those of you that downloaded my album, please actually read the track listing/credits file. There's some semi-important info in there.


----------



## Zulphur

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> DAT TONE. Can you share the patch please?



sent you a pm


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> I don't feel like changing it. The wav files are what I exporting directly from mastering. I may do some mp3 versions for the people who aren't as willing to check out my music if there's any effort involved. Which I'm sure there will be... I still have a few days before the release to decide anyway.
> 
> I've also considered putting the album on iTunes. Even though I'm giving it away for free, there's still a ton of people that buy music from there. People that would otherwise never find me or my link. Nothing wrong with broadening your audience! After all, I make music for everyone to enjoy, not just me.
> 
> 
> Oh, and those of you that downloaded my album, please actually read the track listing/credits file. There's some semi-important info in there.



I totally agree with you. Besides, us musicians have to get paid for our work too!


----------



## RickyCigs

nothingleft09 said:


> I'm playing around with using peripherick and meambobbo's patch panned 75/75 with Superior. It honestly sounds pretty awesome with both patches double tracked on each side even without a bass in the mix. I'll have to post it tomorrow if I get a chance.



Try panning them both 100% left and right. It will clean up your mix not having any guitars fighting for center stage.


----------



## nothingleft09

I tried that Ricky, but it's weird with Studio One vs. reaper or pro tools. It seems like you loose some of the stereo effect going really wide with the pans to me. But I also have the VSL software and I may need to mess with that other than setting a L and R 100% level. There is a lot to it and I'm just getting in depth with it. 

Also, you should check out Nimbit. It's part of Presonus but you can set up a free account and set up storefronts for Nimbit, Facebook and a few other sites and it says you can upload to iTunes through them. Plus it has a virtual tip jar feature like bandcamp but also has the marketing ability built in to the site. I've toyed with it a slight bit but need to check it out further, also your uploads are in .wav format so your all set for that.  lol If you wanna sign up for a free account let me know and I'll send you an invite. Anyone you refer to the site that signs up for a free account gets you $2. Just pm me your email.


----------



## RickyCigs

lol k deal. 

in the meantime,

ANOTHER KILLER PATCH!!!!!

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/223912/

this is a combo periphery/5150 tone. super growly. its called MudBognering lol


----------



## RickyCigs

if anyone is looking for a decent sub drop i can send them one. i have it eq'd so that only the tiniest bit actually comes through the speakers, but booms like hell on a sub.


----------



## meambobbo

Zulphur said:


> meanbobbo i totally feel a change in tone with the noisegate, it's really subtle but i hear it. I can't get the hardgate to work properly , can you post some starting settings please? and what knobs should i decrease increase from there? i get lost with the "open"- close" thing. All patchs with the hardgate activated do some crazy stuff when im playing.



For the tightest possible sound, use Decay 0 and Hold 0. Always have Close set to 3-10 db less than Open, but the exact values will depend on your pickups, where in the chain you place it, how you have your patch gain staged, etc. I'd start with a 5 db difference and adjust them both to find the sweet spot, OR, find a close a setting that closes the gate (somewhere around 25% of it's max should work) when you totally mute the guitar, and set Open to 100% and slowly back down while very gently tapping a string onto a fret to simulate the softest note you would ever play. slowly reduce the Open Threshold until it opens. Then turn up Close Threshold until a sustained note is basically 95% dead before the gate closes.

To see how Open/Close work, Open is basically the minimum signal level needed to open the gate and let signal through. Close is the maximum signal level that the signal must remain at or higher to allow the gate to stay open. If you only had one threshold, this is subject to jitter - if the gate perceives a sustained note around (for example) 0 db as 0.5, -0.5, 0.5, -0.5 and you had threshold set to 0 db, this would trigger the gate to open and close every sample. By setting Open to a higher value than close, say +1 db and 0 db, you wouldn't get the jitter above - the gate would close and stay closed.

Now I said that Hold and Decay at 0 are tightest. I usually like to move up a tad off 0%. Hold basically says, "I won't close the gate until the signal has been under the Close threshold for __ miliseconds". So this can prevent a very slight, short dip in the signal from causing the gate to close. Decay determines how quickly the gate closes. At 0, the signal goes from whatever it's current value is to absolute silence instantly. Above this, it fades out over the duration set in Decay. Using like 10 ms sounds a bit more natural than 0, and the higher you go, the less noticeable the cutoff is. But you sacrifice being able to have the tone go to silence as soon as you mute. I find a very short Decay is ok, but I only go higher if my tone has reverb on it (lead tones).

These are my PREFERRED settings. They err on the side of unwanted noise but little loss of wanted playing. If you never really sustain notes and just want to punch in and out real quick, you could use more extreme settings.


----------



## meambobbo

Rick, gonna check out the album sometime this weekend. Very smart of you to get it done before you get to be a fulltime poppa.

I have been messing with the PeripheRick patch as well as my own. I've been re-eq'ed to try to get what my patch is missing from yours. I think I've got it, or close to it. The Tread/Uber combo gets so much more mids, but it's harder to get the chunk and presence to sound as good. It's kinda sad that the ideal solution here would be to use a quad cab patch with all of them.

As for 75/75 vs 100/100, I actually think I like 75/75 more. It seems to blend into one giant guitar tone more. Of course, if I actually had a decent sense of rhythm and could get everything 99.9% tight, it should be difficult to tell the difference. Whatever. I'll get there in a few years when I put my nose down.

FWIW, having two guitars fighting each other a little bit in the mix sometimes sounds great. Listen to the raw guitar tone on Chaosphere or And Justice for All in the brief moments where the guitars solo on one side of the spectrum. I really doubt those are single tracks - all kinds of swirly, phasing going on. Not saying those are my favorite tones either - but that's like quad tracking at equal volume. I'm talking about 75/75 or higher.


----------



## RickyCigs

Lol yeah I figured I should get a move on. If you don't set deadlines, then you never get finished! 

I'm pretty damn flattered that my patch has something that yours doesn't lol. You should check out the patch I uploaded a couple hours ago. I'm pretty happy with that one as well. I'll have to give some different panning a try and see why happens. I consider myself pretty good at playing my parts nearly identical for each take, so it should turn out well. 


I've also been entertaining the idea of doing a video on how I go about making my patches. Would anyone here be interested in such a thing?


----------



## IdentityDevice

Yes ricky! Please man. Lol


----------



## RickyCigs

When I get to at least 10 subscribers on my YouTube, I'll do the patch video lol 

I think this weekend I'm going to do a full play through video of a track I'm working on that isn't on my album in an attempt to gain more views/subscribers.


----------



## meambobbo

https://soundcloud.com/meambobbo/periphery-tone-demo

forgive my horrid rhythm. at least it's a full mix...


----------



## japs5607

RickyCigs said:


> if anyone is looking for a decent sub drop i can send them one. i have it eq'd so that only the tiniest bit actually comes through the speakers, but booms like hell on a sub.



Yeah I will, can try it out at Practice tomorrow, though I will need to convert it


----------



## RickyCigs

Alright, I'll put it on my Dropbox and send you the link. 


And just like that, I have 10 subscribers lol I should have said 50 or something..... 

Probably today then I'll make my patch tweaking vid


----------



## jmeezle

https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/4-6-13-idea

New clip using my HD500 + Les Paul Classic 1960 w/ stock pickups. I bypassed the cab on the HD500 and used Redwirez. I also tuned down to drop B to see what would happen.

I can't really pinpoint who or what this tone resembles, maybe you guys can.

Thanks!


----------



## RickyCigs

jmeezle said:


> https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/4-6-13-idea
> 
> New clip using my HD500 + Les Paul Classic 1960 w/ stock pickups. I bypassed the cab on the HD500 and used Redwirez. I also tuned down to drop B to see what would happen.
> 
> I can't really pinpoint who or what this tone resembles, maybe you guys can.
> 
> Thanks!



Me likey. It's a little to djenty for my style, but sounds great nonetheless.


----------



## japs5607

RickyCigs said:


> Alright, I'll put it on my Dropbox and send you the link.
> 
> 
> And just like that, I have 10 subscribers lol I should have said 50 or something.....
> 
> Probably today then I'll make my patch tweaking vid



And now you have 11


----------



## Chuck

Anyone have a good death metal patch?


----------



## RickyCigs

does anyone know of a good (free) screen capture program besides camstudio? i tried to make my patch guide twice now, going the whole way through and theres a video creation error......

very fucking frustrating....


----------



## RickyCigs

cancel that. i tried a different one and it worked perfectly. i just have to do my voice-over now and ill post it tonight!


----------



## IdentityDevice

Im getting beyond frustrated with my hd desktop. Its supposed to be and i hear everyone talk about how light years ahead of their previous stuff it is and I just cant seem to dial in 1 patch that is as clear as the soldano tone i had with regular podfarm. Ive tried every eq, comp and this and that and have read and read and it still seems further back and less hd than a patch that i created with 1 gate a screamer and a parametric eq in the basic podfarm. Im about to rip my dreadlocks out lol. Ive toyed with every amp model and tweaked and tweaked since i got it and am not hearing more hd. Actually hearing less somehow. Wtf. If it is so superior why is it harder to dial in something with more options at my disposal. Podfarm had 1 eq.  Its really stopping my progress and definitely not helping my creativity. Has anyone went through this with theres at first? What the hell do I have to do to? I get that a lot of people get good djent tones and all that but when it comes to clarity of full chords this thing or i am just strugglin!


----------



## RobPhoboS

Misery Theory said:


> Anyone have a good death metal patch?



I'm trying to work on a couple of suffocation patches (effigy & pierced sound).
But it'll probably take me ages.


----------



## breadtruck

IdentityDevice said:


> Im getting beyond frustrated with my hd desktop. Its supposed to be and i hear everyone talk about how light years ahead of their previous stuff it is and I just cant seem to dial in 1 patch that is as clear as the soldano tone i had with regular podfarm. Ive tried every eq, comp and this and that and have read and read and it still seems further back and less hd than a patch that i created with 1 gate a screamer and a parametric eq in the basic podfarm. Im about to rip my dreadlocks out lol. Ive toyed with every amp model and tweaked and tweaked since i got it and am not hearing more hd. Actually hearing less somehow. Wtf. If it is so superior why is it harder to dial in something with more options at my disposal. Podfarm had 1 eq. Its really stopping my progress and definitely not helping my creativity. Has anyone went through this with theres at first? What the hell do I have to do to? I get that a lot of people get good djent tones and all that but when it comes to clarity of full chords this thing or i am just strugglin!



It's tough to help you without knowing all the details such as your gear, and what specific settings you are using on the POD. I will however just throw in my opinion and say that I prefer using the models on the HD over some of the popular amp sims, and I prefer it to the POD X3 I used to own. There's so many options on the POD, and there's so many variables when it comes to the types of guitars/pickups that we all use, so it's tough to give you a detailed guide. The only advice I can really give you is to know what tone you want in your head, sit down 1-on-1 with the POD and tweak things until your heart's content. Maybe focus on getting a decent sound BEFORE you use any EQ pedals and extra things, as this will only add more things for you to think about and mess with. Throw in some EQ after you've got a good foundation. As far as blanket-statements go, don't use lots of gain.


----------



## RickyCigs

IdentityDevice said:


> Im getting beyond frustrated with my hd desktop. Its supposed to be and i hear everyone talk about how light years ahead of their previous stuff it is and I just cant seem to dial in 1 patch that is as clear as the soldano tone i had with regular podfarm. Ive tried every eq, comp and this and that and have read and read and it still seems further back and less hd than a patch that i created with 1 gate a screamer and a parametric eq in the basic podfarm. Im about to rip my dreadlocks out lol. Ive toyed with every amp model and tweaked and tweaked since i got it and am not hearing more hd. Actually hearing less somehow. Wtf. If it is so superior why is it harder to dial in something with more options at my disposal. Podfarm had 1 eq. Its really stopping my progress and definitely not helping my creativity. Has anyone went through this with theres at first? What the hell do I have to do to? I get that a lot of people get good djent tones and all that but when it comes to clarity of full chords this thing or i am just strugglin!




have you tried the q filter instead of the screamer? tried setting the input impedance to 3.5m? i definitely had trouble at first, but once you figure it out, you can dial in pretty much any tone you can think of. 

im going to be uploading my tone video for how i got my peripherick patch fairly soon. hopefully that will be of some use to you.


----------



## RedSkull

new song


----------



## meambobbo

Yes, IdentityDevice, maybe if you could post a clip and tell us what you don't like we can help. I know I had previously suggested using external IR's rather than the onboard cab/mics, or trying to get into using dual cabs.

are you using dual amps? can you post your patch(es)?

SLO tones aren't my forte, but most ppl find the SLO model killer without much work on the tones at all. Maybe something is wrong with your setup.

Also, did you ever get that DEP not saving issue figured out? Maybe you just have a bad unit? It's rare but it happens.


----------



## IdentityDevice

I have tried the q instead of the screamer on a bomber patch that im pretty happy with but i have been recording tone tests in reaper and comparing them to a song that i finished cuz i thought obviously once i got the hd id wanna retrack it but everytime i get something i think im happy with i do the a/b and the new tones always sound not as crisp and way quieter. I play a variety of stuff from single note stuff to chord progressions and i just need a good n between all around heavy tone. Ive read meambobbos guide a bunch and watched every vid i could find but nothing really seems to make much difference. There is always something driving me nuts or annoying me about the tone. Too much hiss so i mid focus it out but then the tone is lifeless or blanketed sounding. The low air stuff i try to get out without taking the oomph away. Someone told me recently not to do too much cuz most of that will not be noticable in a mix but ill just keep tweaking. Just frustrated. Ill try less gain too. I always try to keep in mind: less gain and a lot of mids. Not too much treble/presence. I wish the thing had a similar parametric as podfarm where you could see the frequencies and it wasnt in %. But im sure we all wish that. Thanks for your help guys and ill def be watching that video when you post it ricky! \m/


----------



## RickyCigs

as promised


----------



## IdentityDevice

Bobbo i cant right now cuz i just have phone internet at the moment but i did get that figured out. I just had to get the hang of how the whole setlist thing worked. All good now.  i dont think its a bad unit. I guess like most everyone i just have to put in the tweak time and go insane before i love it lol. I dig the tones and all i am just trying to understand why it was easier for me to dial in a clearer and sharper tone in podfarm. And louder. Ill get the hang of it eventually. I wont give up dammit haha


----------



## RickyCigs

IdentityDevice said:


> Bobbo i cant right now cuz i just have phone internet at the moment but i did get that figured out. I just had to get the hang of how the whole setlist thing worked. All good now.  i dont think its a bad unit. I guess like most everyone i just have to put in the tweak time and go insane before i love it lol. I dig the tones and all i am just trying to understand why it was easier for me to dial in a clearer and sharper tone in podfarm. And louder. Ill get the hang of it eventually. I wont give up dammit haha




louder? make sure your panning is set to the center on the mixerand your channel volume is aorund 50% unless your master dep is set lower. then you have a bit more headroom with the channel volume.


----------



## IdentityDevice

DUDE!!! I have a feeling that may be part of if not all of my problem lol. I havent been going to the mixer and setting them to the center! I was just leaving it panned left and right. THANK YOU!


----------



## RickyCigs

IdentityDevice said:


> DUDE!!! I have a feeling that may be part of if not all of my problem lol. I havent been going to the mixer and setting them to the center! I was just leaving it panned left and right. THANK YOU!




i guarantee thats your problem. if you watch my video posted above you'll notice that when i pan to center it gets way louder


----------



## meambobbo

MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - EQ

As promised, translation of % to HZ for the Q filter is on my site now. I revised that section a tad to reflect more recent successes.


----------



## IdentityDevice

AWESOME!


----------



## meambobbo

IdentityDevice, you are definitely not crazy to be so frustrated. I wrote a guide to help others on the topic, as well as have been tweaking for over 2 years now, and I am still figuring out ways to improve my patches. I definitely prefer it over the XT/X3, but I tended to never use SLO tones on the XT/X3.

Again, I have to ask, are you using dual amps?


----------



## IdentityDevice

Lol thanks for your understanding. I havent been using dual amps. I have tried it but i have been focusing on single amp tones mostly. I will continue to dabble im sure.


----------



## meambobbo

ok, cool. what cab/mic have you been using?


----------



## IdentityDevice

Mostly 57 off axis. Been experimenting mostly with the xxl/treadplate/brit cabs and been trying to mess with all the high gain amps


----------



## meambobbo

I find the Treadplate too thin and the XXL too thick and scooped and the Brit too noisy/vintage. I would try the Uber and Hiway - they tend to have a good frequency response from the low to highs, and are relatively tight and crisp/clear.

If you want your mind to be blown, put the exact same amp with the exact same settings (but about 5-10% less volume in Channel A) in a dual amp patch, and set the mixer to center for both channels. Then put the Treadplate cab with 57 on axis in Channel A and the Uber cab with 409 Dyn in Channel B.

Have you tried using an external IR in your DAW?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

https://soundcloud.com/user8576358/bogner-uber-tread
My Bogner Tone after reading your Q filter guide Bobo. 
Ricky, your riff was stuck in my head.


----------



## IdentityDevice

I tried the orange 2mics as its the only 1 i have. When i get internt access again what do you suggest?


----------



## RickyCigs

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> https://soundcloud.com/user8576358/bogner-uber-tread
> My Bogner Tone after reading your Q filter guide Bobo.
> Ricky, your riff was stuck in my head.



Lmao I figured it would get somebody


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

It's been stuck in my head all night. Cool riff really.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

You guys have probably tried it but the Hiway+57 on axis and Uber+409 sound sweet together. I played a Bulb riff with it for a tone test. 
https://soundcloud.com/user8576358/bogner-hiway-uber


----------



## meambobbo

IdentityDevice said:


> I tried the orange 2mics as its the only 1 i have. When i get internt access again what do you suggest?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...e-sort-trick-make-recabinet-sound-decent.html

Own hammer, redwirez, seven deadly sins, mfkitten, guitarhack. Google any of them and you should find plenty of free ir's, even though some of those you have to pay for the full sets. You can also google free impulse response. If you search these forums, use "impulse" instead of "ir". I don't think the search works on 2 character words


----------



## MF_Kitten

https://www.dropbox.com/s/cw1q816ixsjvoe8/MFK Impulses 2.0.zip here are my impulses (thanks for the mention!) that i use with my Pod HD500 myself!

They are guaranteed to be unique, musically applicable, and easy to use. That's what i went for, anyway


----------



## Deadnightshade

I don't know if it has been asked before,but do empty effect blocks delay the signal?I'd swear they alter the tone a tad depending on where you place them


----------



## JPMike

Guys, I just got myself a POD HD Pro, it's on the way, I was wondering what's the best way to record with it? Directly using USB or through an Audio Interface (RME Fireface UCX)? 

I believe it would be better through the AI using the mic preamps but I really wanted to know what you guys use and think it's better.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I prefer through the AI.


----------



## RickyCigs

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> It's been stuck in my head all night. Cool riff really.



haha thanks. just something i came up with just for the video.it may make it into a song at some point.


----------



## meambobbo

Deadnightshade said:


> I don't know if it has been asked before,but do empty effect blocks delay the signal?I'd swear they alter the tone a tad depending on where you place them



No, I know of one case where a guy had different tones depending on where he placed empty blocks and stuff like that, but it was due to corrupted firmware. Try reflashing. Back up your patches first, and wipe them out during the update. Then reload them after.


----------



## Santuzzo

meambobbo said:


> For the tightest possible sound, use Decay 0 and Hold 0. Always have Close set to 3-10 db less than Open, but the exact values will depend on your pickups, where in the chain you place it, how you have your patch gain staged, etc. I'd start with a 5 db difference and adjust them both to find the sweet spot, OR, find a close a setting that closes the gate (somewhere around 25% of it's max should work) when you totally mute the guitar, and set Open to 100% and slowly back down while very gently tapping a string onto a fret to simulate the softest note you would ever play. slowly reduce the Open Threshold until it opens. Then turn up Close Threshold until a sustained note is basically 95% dead before the gate closes.
> 
> To see how Open/Close work, Open is basically the minimum signal level needed to open the gate and let signal through. Close is the maximum signal level that the signal must remain at or higher to allow the gate to stay open. If you only had one threshold, this is subject to jitter - if the gate perceives a sustained note around (for example) 0 db as 0.5, -0.5, 0.5, -0.5 and you had threshold set to 0 db, this would trigger the gate to open and close every sample. By setting Open to a higher value than close, say +1 db and 0 db, you wouldn't get the jitter above - the gate would close and stay closed.
> 
> Now I said that Hold and Decay at 0 are tightest. I usually like to move up a tad off 0%. Hold basically says, "I won't close the gate until the signal has been under the Close threshold for __ miliseconds". So this can prevent a very slight, short dip in the signal from causing the gate to close. Decay determines how quickly the gate closes. At 0, the signal goes from whatever it's current value is to absolute silence instantly. Above this, it fades out over the duration set in Decay. Using like 10 ms sounds a bit more natural than 0, and the higher you go, the less noticeable the cutoff is. But you sacrifice being able to have the tone go to silence as soon as you mute. I find a very short Decay is ok, but I only go higher if my tone has reverb on it (lead tones).
> 
> These are my PREFERRED settings. They err on the side of unwanted noise but little loss of wanted playing. If you never really sustain notes and just want to punch in and out real quick, you could use more extreme settings.



Thanks a lot for this info.

With regard to gate I never really had a clue how to set it, and I would just turn the knobs in a trial-and-error approach.

For a tight, yet natural sounding rhythm guitar, would you suggest the hard gate or maybe two regular gates (one at the 1st spot of the chain and one on the last)?


----------



## MrYakob

Here's a video I made this morning using Bobbo's Periphery Patch


----------



## meambobbo

^ good call on the tribute. sad day for the deftones family yesterday but seems a long time coming. tone sounds great in the vid. What pickups are those?


----------



## MrYakob

meambobbo said:


> ^ good call on the tribute. sad day for the deftones family yesterday but seems a long time coming. tone sounds great in the vid. What pickups are those?



Thanks, they're Aftermaths


----------



## meambobbo

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks a lot for this info.
> 
> With regard to gate I never really had a clue how to set it, and I would just turn the knobs in a trial-and-error approach.
> 
> For a tight, yet natural sounding rhythm guitar, would you suggest the hard gate or maybe two regular gates (one at the 1st spot of the chain and one on the last)?



I'd just put a hard gate first thing in the chain. For my tightest tones I put one up front and one right before the amp, provided i have a compressor or distortion/ q filter with a touch of gain to get some compression. You won't really notice one after the amp unless you're using a ton of amp gain.

The first gate is what keeps your playing from getting through. The others just filter noise produced by gain stages even when fed a null signal. They can also help filter unwanted guitar noise given a law of averages type of mentality but there are diminishing returns to this approach.

I find the hard gate gives you more control and I'm not a fan of the noise gates effect on tone - it tends to thin it out a bit, especially softer playing and higher pitched notes


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Your cover is better than mine - good call on the cover.


----------



## Santuzzo

meambobbo said:


> I'd just put a hard gate first thing in the chain. For my tightest tones I put one up front and one right before the amp, provided i have a compressor or distortion/ q filter with a touch of gain to get some compression. You won't really notice one after the amp unless you're using a ton of amp gain.
> 
> The first gate is what keeps your playing from getting through. The others just filter noise produced by gain stages even when fed a null signal. They can also help filter unwanted guitar noise given a law of averages type of mentality but there are diminishing returns to this approach.
> 
> I find the hard gate gives you more control and I'm not a fan of the noise gates effect on tone - it tends to thin it out a bit, especially softer playing and higher pitched notes



Thanks!

When you say you use two gates for your tightest tones, are those two hard gates or a hard gate and a regular noise gate?


----------



## RickyCigs

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> You guys have probably tried it but the Hiway+57 on axis and Uber+409 sound sweet together. I played a Bulb riff with it for a tone test.
> https://soundcloud.com/user8576358/bogner-hiway-uber




It turns out I like this combo as well. I tried it as my a partner for my PeripheRick patch, and they sound excellent together! Now I just have to finish the track and record a play through video to share with the lot of ya. 


Any opinions on my patch guide video? I've noticed it has over 50 views already, but no one has said anything. Perhaps me talking over it is obnoxious lol


----------



## RickyCigs

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> When you say you use two gates for your tightest tones, are those two hard gates or a hard gate and a regular noise gate?



Pick yer poison. I know Bobbo uses two hard gates though.


----------



## meambobbo

Yes, I believe the first gate is best being the hard gate. You could use a noise gate for te 2nd or 3rd with likely less impact on tone. The only thing I like ab the noise gate vs hard gate is that it uses less dsp


----------



## Santuzzo

RickyCigs said:


> Pick yer poison. I know Bobbo uses two hard gates though.



Thanks!



meambobbo said:


> Yes, I believe the first gate is best being the hard gate. You could use a noise gate for te 2nd or 3rd with likely less impact on tone. The only thing I like ab the noise gate vs hard gate is that it uses less dsp



Thanks!
Is your way of using hard gates (and the according gate-settings) implemented in your patches?
If yes, which one would be the best example for me to check out for a tight rhythm tone (prog/djent)?


----------



## meambobbo

Check out my "MM" or "7S" patches, such as the Periphery, Meshuggah, As I Lay Dying, Scar Symmetry, Tesseract, Veil of Maya, Vildjharta patches for a tight dual gate setup. Check most of my "SH" patches or lead patches for a looser use of gates, usually using just one. Some of the rhythm ones use just one gate, mostly pretty tight, but looser usually than when I use two gates.

I am going to go back and adjust them all before finalizing my patches - they may be a little too tight right now because I switched to using the Pad switch.

Keep in mind that the exact Open/Close settings will vary from guitar to guitar, and even depending on string gauges and playing style.


----------



## Santuzzo

meambobbo said:


> Check out my "MM" or "7S" patches, such as the Periphery, Meshuggah, As I Lay Dying, Scar Symmetry, Tesseract, Veil of Maya, Vildjharta patches for a tight dual gate setup. Check most of my "SH" patches or lead patches for a looser use of gates, usually using just one. Some of the rhythm ones use just one gate, mostly pretty tight, but looser usually than when I use two gates.
> 
> I am going to go back and adjust them all before finalizing my patches - they may be a little too tight right now because I switched to using the Pad switch.
> 
> Keep in mind that the exact Open/Close settings will vary from guitar to guitar, and even depending on string gauges and playing style.



Thank you so much!!!
I will definitely check those out!


----------



## that short guy

Well I've been messing with my tone a lot lately and let me know what you guys think.

https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/tone-test


----------



## tacotiklah

I managed to buy a B stock HD300 for a good price. Any other HD300 owners here, and if so, any good patches you wanna share? 

In good faith (and for other HD users) I'll post some screenshots of my current settings. I run my 300 through my Peavey 3120 and I turn the cab modules off:
















And of course happy late HD300 day to me:


----------



## RickyCigs

It seems so tiny lol well to us hd500 users anyway


----------



## that short guy

RickyCigs said:


> It seems so tiny lol



insert obligatory "that's what she said"


----------



## Alice AKW

Used my Engl patch and my SLO clean patch in this, opinions?


----------



## spawnofthesith

I decided to give another go at resetting the flash on my hd500 today, and the first couple times, it would recognize the device, but twice in a row it said the update failed. Now, I can't even get monkey to recognize my pod when I plug it in. I feel like my shits bricked


----------



## axxessdenied

spawnofthesith said:


> I decided to give another go at resetting the flash on my hd500 today, and the first couple times, it would recognize the device, but twice in a row it said the update failed. Now, I can't even get monkey to recognize my pod when I plug it in. I feel like my shits bricked



Try different usb ports?


----------



## spawnofthesith

Tried em all to no avail


----------



## meambobbo

Try other computers...other cables. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## spawnofthesith

Tried on my roommates laptop and got as far as to the point where you unplug the power for 5 seconds and plug it back in, but then at that point I got stuck in the infinite boot up loop again :/ global reset wouldn't do shit, I was able to get into the pedal cal though. Not that that helps anything


----------



## tacotiklah

spawnofthesith said:


> I decided to give another go at resetting the flash on my hd500 today, and the first couple times, it would recognize the device, but twice in a row it said the update failed. Now, I can't even get monkey to recognize my pod when I plug it in. I feel like my shits bricked



I have a similar issue with my HD300, but I discovered there was a device conflict with my Lexicon Alpha interface and the 300. I have to actually unplug my interface, plug in my 300, THEN I can plug in my alpha. Even then it still takes a few minutes for it to recognize.


----------



## surfthealien

I spent some time tweaking another lead patch. I was shooting for a woody sounding tone. I like it pretty good It shows off your playing and also your mistakes! 

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/pod-hd-woody-tone-627-w-jb


----------



## Nemonic

Guys, I might be back in this game. I have bought a new guitar (which soon gets to NGD). I tweaked a basic tone in about 30 seconds, using knowledge I got here in this thread, and then I sounded like a guy in this track:
Doctor P - Tetris - YouTube

I am thinking about this: 
Using my interface, which has XLR and 1/4 inch instrument input. Set the to to get wet signal into one of those inputs, while getting dry to the other one. 
After the guitar recording is done, I could put uncompressed dry files into a player (iPad, Samsung smartphone), connect that player with a 1/8 to 1/4 cable into the Aux input, where I could reamp those dry tracks. 
What do you think about it?

I have found out that I make super bright tones that make fatigue to my ears at certain volumes.


----------



## meambobbo

yes, that's one way I "reamp", but the problem with that approach is that you have to take the resulting audio output in your DAW and manually align it in your track, rather than just hitting play/record. I'm also unsure of how it affects your impedance settings and their effect on your tone.


----------



## meambobbo

so somewhat big news - I have revised my cab delay times excel spreadsheet. See the dual cabs section of my guide for the link - I can't provide it directly right now. I went back and rechecked all my combinations against the Tread 57 on axis cab/mic using a new methodology that guarantees accuracy. I then randomly checked a number of calculated delay times generated using the Tread 57 on axis times as a common unit. I am 99% positive all the values are 100% correct.

I have color coded the cells where no EQ or 1 EQ is required for phase correction (please let me know if the cell highlighting is stripped when you try to pull it up in a non-Excel program). I give some wiggle room on this, using a progressively faded color as the two cab/mics are more and more out of phase. I have not added this to the guide yet, but I would recommend using the bold colored cells - if you need phase correction (blue cells), use 1 Parametric EQ with default settings. The reason I like this EQ is because (a) its default settings are completely neutral, (b) it is relatively versatile for the purpose you'd use it for behind only one of the amps if you choose to use it for more than phase correction, (c) its latency is not affected by the settings used.

Previously I suggested that one could use a number of different effects who had different latencies to get phase correction for almost any cab/mic combination. Well that's probably true, but of no practical use. Most of these effects have a clear effect on tone. I recommend sticking to none or a single parametric EQ where necessary and writing off other combinations. Don't fret if your favorite cab is ___ and your favorite mic is ___. Demo the easier combinations and you may find something that sounds very similar but is much more high fidelity than the single cab/mic offerings.

I did not bother highlighting combinations that use 2 EQ's for correction because I think it's overkill. There's plenty of combinations available for 0 or 1 EQ's, and the whole dual cab technique is already putting a strain on DSP and effects blocks - I would recommend saving those limited resources for a better purpose.

I would also not recommend spending too much time trying to make amp A and amp B sound too different as far as EQ is concerned. I have done so in the past and find major discrepencies, while they may sound good at first, usually end up delivering a flat tone. I prefer to keep all the dials within 10% of each other, than adjust the final EQ using EQ effects post-mixer. For lead patches where you want delay/reverb, you may be quite limited on DSP. Then I would suggest using amp EQ a little more heavily, as well as messing more with the Cab DEP's.

I also updated my list of favorite dual cab choices.


----------



## RickyCigs

Nemonic said:


> Guys, I might be back in this game. I have bought a new guitar (which soon gets to NGD). I tweaked a basic tone in about 30 seconds, using knowledge I got here in this thread, and then I sounded like a guy in this track:
> Doctor P - Tetris - YouTube
> 
> I am thinking about this:
> Using my interface, which has XLR and 1/4 inch instrument input. Set the to to get wet signal into one of those inputs, while getting dry to the other one.
> After the guitar recording is done, I could put uncompressed dry files into a player (iPad, Samsung smartphone), connect that player with a 1/8 to 1/4 cable into the Aux input, where I could reamp those dry tracks.
> What do you think about it?
> 
> I have found out that I make super bright tones that make fatigue to my ears at certain volumes.



I'll repost this for you or anyone else that might have missed it. 

Re-Amping on HD500

-Launch your DAW.
-Assign your POD HD500 as the audio device/driver.
-Create a track.
-Start using a blank patch, so that you can record your guitar clean.
-Connect your guitar to the Guitar Input.
-Record your guitar part.
-Disarm the record enable on this track once you are done recording.
-Create another track with the same input, but mute it, but record enable it.
-On the HD500, using a instrument cable, connect the L MONO out to the guitar input.
-Configure your tone, or bring up a patch.
-Launch the Line 6 Audio-MIDI devices menu, and under the inputs & recording tab please decrease the hardware monitor level all the way.
-After you are happy with your tone, press record.


----------



## meambobbo

RickyCigs said:


> I'll repost this for you or anyone else that might have missed it.
> 
> Re-Amping on HD500
> 
> -Launch your DAW.
> -Assign your POD HD500 as the audio device/driver.
> -Create a track.
> -Start using a blank patch, so that you can record your guitar clean.
> -Connect your guitar to the Guitar Input.
> -Record your guitar part.
> -Disarm the record enable on this track once you are done recording.
> -Create another track with the same input, but mute it, but record enable it.
> _*-Launch the Line 6 Audio-MIDI devices menu, and under the inputs & recording tab please decrease the hardware monitor level all the way.*_
> -On the HD500, using a instrument cable, connect the L MONO out to the guitar input.
> -Configure your tone, or bring up a patch.
> -After you are happy with your tone, press record.


I moved the step with emphasis added to before creating that nice feedback loop 

One other thing - you're not going to be able to listen to the sound of the re-amped guitar in a mix, otherwise you'd be sending the whole mix into the guitar input to be re-amped. Also, I don't think you can listen to the re-amped sound while playing back your track, right? So you'd have to have it pre-dialed in, which kind of takes a bit of the magic out of re-amping.


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> I moved the step with emphasis added to before creating that nice feedback loop
> 
> One other thing - you're not going to be able to listen to the sound of the re-amped guitar in a mix, otherwise you'd be sending the whole mix into the guitar input to be re-amped. Also, I don't think you can listen to the re-amped sound while playing back your track, right? So you'd have to have it pre-dialed in, which kind of takes a bit of the magic out of re-amping.



Lol good point. Actually, if that's done first, there's no need to mute the recording track. As long as you don't turn on the monitor function in your daw lol

If you just unplug the one end of the cable, you can listen to the reamp with the backing track. I used this method for the feared mixing competition and it worked perfectly.


----------



## meambobbo

Right, once you record the re-amp, then you can listen to the end result. What I meant was that you can't playback a whole track (drums, bass, etc) and tweak your tone while using the recorded DI track as an input.


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> Right, once you record the re-amp, then you can listen to the end result. What I meant was that you can't playback a whole track (drums, bass, etc) and tweak your tone while using the recorded DI track as an input.



That is correct.


----------



## Dabo Fett

I'm currently awaiting the arrival of my new dual racktifier, and I plan using a pod hd pro in the rack as well. Is it worth it to do the 4cm to have a boost and noise gate in front of be amp as well, or should I just leave it in the loop? And as far as silent recording, would I be able to use my racktifier fx send to the pod, and use only the power amp and cab sims?


----------



## Nemonic

If I were you, I would use the 4CM. It is not only about gate and boost, you can use pre/post eq, Q Filter instead of overdrive pedal. 
I am afraid that you still have to have your cab connected. It is not possible to use just the power amp nor just the cabinet section. This is another thing that Bobbo mentioned. Even the XT has the possibility to use it just for cabinet simulation.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Man, for reamping you just have to use the S/PDIF out and configure it so it sends the clean signal. A cheap interface like the M-Audio 2496 has an S/PDIF in (and out, for the matter) you can use with the POD HD500.


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Man, for reamping you just have to use the S/PDIF out and configure it so it sends the clean signal. A cheap interface like the M-Audio 2496 has an S/PDIF in (and out, for the matter) you can use with the POD HD500.



The method I posted is for using the hd500 as an interface. Some of us don't have another option. Not to mention that the pod would sound better as its own interface than going into a cheap one. I sold my zoom r16 when I bought my pod. I am missing having 8 inputs though...


----------



## axxessdenied

I just route the audio of a track to one of the dedicated outputs on my interface. Plug that output into whatever (back into the pod hd, or through a pedal or whatever).

Set up another track with the appropriate input, hit record and off we go. If the song has a lot of stuff going on I will disable all the plugins so I can run with the smallest buffer possible to keep latency down.

I've been experimenting with sending soft synths back out through various pedals (B7K, Keeley Java Boost, Guyatone Wah Rocker) to add some interesting distortion to them


----------



## axxessdenied

Quick question guys...

Anyone use the dedicated Dry out on your pod hd's?

I've tried to but I find that it seems to be a bit noisier then just running a blank patch for the DI.
I'd like to utilize the dry out to capture my DI signal while I mic up my amps.

Tried a couple different cables and had the same issue. Should i be using a TRS cable?


----------



## meambobbo

I don't think you should notice any difference between using the Pod as an interface or connecting digitally to a different interface. It should be sending the exact same data, AFAIK. Now, if you connect to an interface via analog connections, then you potentially could see a bigger differential in the sound depending on the quality of the interface.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> The method I posted is for using the hd500 as an interface. Some of us don't have another option. Not to mention that the pod would sound better as its own interface than going into a cheap one. I sold my zoom r16 when I bought my pod. I am missing having 8 inputs though...



I didn't mean the M-Audio 2496 is a cheezy interface; but compared to what it gives you, it's a great quality interface for the best price. Being able to record at 24-bit/96 Khz at a latency lower than 2 ms (64 buffer size) is even better than the POD lowest latency which is 128 buffer size at it's lowest. It's a good interface, and it doesn't cost a lot.


----------



## Dabo Fett

Nemonic said:


> If I were you, I would use the 4CM. It is not only about gate and boost, you can use pre/post eq, Q Filter instead of overdrive pedal.
> I am afraid that you still have to have your cab connected. It is not possible to use just the power amp nor just the cabinet section. This is another thing that Bobbo mentioned. Even the XT has the possibility to use it just for cabinet simulation.



Yep that I know, I'd keep the amp plugged into the cabinet but if I never plug back into the fx return of the amp I'd be able to isolate the amps pre and anything I'm doing in the pod. 

My biggest thought is whether to get the pod or some pieces of rack gear and a midi controller


----------



## axxessdenied

meambobbo said:


> I don't think you should notice any difference between using the Pod as an interface or connecting digitally to a different interface. It should be sending the exact same data, AFAIK. Now, if you connect to an interface via analog connections, then you potentially could see a bigger differential in the sound depending on the quality of the interface.



Yeah, I'm wondering if it's picking up interference from my computer. Gaming cases don't seem to be the best at shielding the PC from giving off lots of interference 

I'm going to do some tests and record my DI signal over SPDIF and using the Dry out simultaneously and see what happens!


----------



## Chuck

Which amp model would most of you guys use for death metal?


----------



## Mordacain

Misery Theory said:


> Which amp model would most of you guys use for death metal?



I'd think pretty much any of them would work just dandy for death, but I'd say stay classic: JCM800.

Of course the SLO100 Overdrive would be awesome too...


----------



## Chuck

Mordacain said:


> I'd think pretty much any of them would work just dandy for death, but I'd say stay classic: JCM800.
> 
> Of course the SLO100 Overdrive would be awesome too...



I've got the Soldano going for a hardcore patch, Bogner for a djenty patch, currently working with the Mesa for a dm patch, just trying out different cab and mic combos, but sweet. I'll try the JCM, thanks man


----------



## axxessdenied

Misery Theory said:


> I've got the Soldano going for a hardcore patch, Bogner for a djenty patch, currently working with the Mesa for a dm patch, just trying out different cab and mic combos, but sweet. I'll try the JCM, thanks man



Don't forget your mic/cab choice make a huge impact on your sound as well!


----------



## Chuck

Oh for sure, that'y why I've been playing with so much


----------



## axxessdenied

Misery Theory said:


> Oh for sure, that'y why I've been playing with so much



I personally really like the SLO-Overdrive model 
I need to get back to building some new patches! Haven't made any new ones in a while. Looking forward to the DT25 combo coming in


----------



## Chuck

DT25 you say?

Sweet


----------



## meambobbo

Also the doom. It's basically a boosted Marshall preamp with a different power section


----------



## RickyCigs

One thing that you may not be trying for a death metal patch, is dont use a screamer or q filter or any boost in front of the amp. Just use lots of drive on the amp. 


Also, I reworked my MudBognering patch a little more tonight and started writing another track. You can all expect a new video very soon!


----------



## JLP2005

Misery Theory said:


> Which amp model would most of you guys use for death metal?




I got a great fucking DM tone out of the JCM 800 . Pretty great shit.


----------



## RickyCigs

I should also note that cannibal corpse has always used mesas.


----------



## Zorkuus

Here's me trying a couple of patches I made.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/234833-pod-hd500-test.html


----------



## RickyCigs

heres a playthrough video of my newest song and patch. only pod impulses used on this one. a modified version of my mudbognering patch. enjoy and subscribe for more!!!


----------



## that short guy

I'll ask all of you guys because I've been failing on an epic to do this but does anyone have an idea of how to get a good drop dead leg tone?


----------



## RickyCigs

that short guy said:


> I'll ask all of you guys because I've been failing on an epic to do this but does anyone have an idea of how to get a good drop dead leg tone?




try the bogner with no boost, high master and low drive.


----------



## nothingleft09

Good video Rick. Got the first like and comment on it as well. lol


----------



## IdentityDevice

Anyone who uses the mid focus eq: what are your favorite or normal settings for q and frequencies and gain too while we're at it.


----------



## RickyCigs

nothingleft09 said:


> Good video Rick. Got the first like and comment on it as well. lol



Thanks! I didn't see any new subscribers though  lol


----------



## nothingleft09

RickyCigs said:


> Thanks! I didn't see any new subscribers though  lol


 
I was one of the first 10 the other day before you even did the preset building video. lol


----------



## IdentityDevice

Me too ricky


----------



## RickyCigs

Lol well alright then. Guess I should pay closer attention... Thanks for the subs!!


----------



## meambobbo

I find for Mid Focus EQ both Q at 50%, HP freq at ~15%, LP at ~80%. Gain to 0% to start, then boost to use to set final patch volume. If I can't get it like I like, then I mess with Q. Lower to roll off more gradually. I lower HP and lower HP as I lower Q to compensate. Any Q above 55% is actually boosting at the cutoff.


----------



## RickyCigs

Axe Fx II test (Diezel VH4 + T808) - YouTube

I would give my left nut to anyone that can nail this tone on the pod. If so, I will never have the need for an axe-fx. I'm gonna try my hand at it tomorrow and see what I come up with.


----------



## Chuck

RickyCigs said:


> Axe Fx II test (Diezel VH4 + T808) - YouTube
> 
> I would give my left nut to anyone that can nail this tone on the pod. If so, I will never have the need for an axe-fx. I'm gonna try my hand at it tomorrow and see what I come up with.



Challenge accepted.


----------



## nothingleft09

I've been working on it for a bit now and I'm getting close but you guys are gonna lol at the shit I used. And uhm... just a thanks will do. lol


----------



## nothingleft09

It's pretty close on my end. But i'm using a Tone Zone 7 in an alder body Strictly 7 so it may sound a lot different to you... But here ya go anyway. lol Specially named for Ricky. lol

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=9BE51B00BF19ABBE!153


----------



## RickyCigs

Misery Theory said:


> Challenge accepted.



I just spent an hour tweaking with only a small amount of success. I even tried using redwirez impulses but they didn't seem to help. 

I did however notice that having a gate before the split effected the tone oddly enough. Probably because it sums to mono. But I noticed there were less mids when I put when gate on each side of the split. 

Tomorrow I'll test that theory some more as well as try my Maxon od808 in place of the q filter.


----------



## RickyCigs

nothingleft09 said:


> It's pretty close on my end. But i'm using a Tone Zone 7 in an alder body Strictly 7 so it may sound a lot different to you... But here ya go anyway. lol Specially named for Ricky. lol
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=9BE51B00BF19ABBE!153



Shit, can't check it on my phone. I'll have to listen tomorrow. Already drove my wife crazy with tweaking and listening tonight lol


----------



## nothingleft09

It's the patch itself. Check it out later. lol I know that feeling well and it's not worth dying for. lol


----------



## RickyCigs

nothingleft09 said:


> It's the patch itself. Check it out later. lol I know that feeling well and it's not worth dying for. lol



Lol that makes sense why my phone didn't know what to do with it... 

Perhaps tomorrow ill take a crack at it with the bogner as well. I think the patch I used in my vid has the potential with a bit more tweaking. I found I was getting there with the Mesa but there was too much noise and flub.


----------



## nothingleft09

I got sneaky watching the video and set up the signal path like this I think. I shut everything down so I'm guessing. It seemed to me like he messed with TS808 settings so I went after it from there like I was tweaking the TS signal if that makes sense?

TS>EQ's>Gate>Dual Amps>Cabs with 121 mics.


----------



## RickyCigs

nothingleft09 said:


> I got sneaky watching the video and set up the signal path like this I think. I shut everything down so I'm guessing. It seemed to me like he messed with TS808 settings so I went after it from there like I was tweaking the TS signal if that makes sense?
> 
> TS>EQ's>Gate>Dual Amps>Cabs with 121 mics.



yeah i was writing down settings from the video as well. the axe-fx definitely has a ton more tweakability on its tubescreamer. the mic/cab setup i was using worked fine, but i couldnt get the sound of the attack on the palm mutes right. maybe its time for new strings already. ive been playing a lot more than usual lol


----------



## jmeezle

Anyone have advice on which Redwirez IR would work best with Bobbo's Periphery patch if I bypassed the cab?


----------



## RickyCigs

soldano s12x w/sm57 blended with mesa v30 sm57 at lower volume


----------



## jmeezle

RickyCigs said:


> soldano s12x w/sm57 blended with mesa v30 sm57 at lower volume



Thanks!

Would you mess with a room mic, z curve or eq at all?


----------



## RickyCigs

jmeezle said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Would you mess with a room mic, z curve or eq at all?



i never do.


----------



## RickyCigs

ok, so heres my attempt at the das metal tone. the first one is just the normal patch, the second one is with a maxon od808 instead of the tube comp, and studio eq pre amp.

the riff is from a Feared (ola Englund) song so i cant take credit for it.

https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/diezel-tone-test


----------



## jmeezle

RickyCigs said:


> ok, so heres my attempt at the das metal tone. the first one is just the normal patch, the second one is with a maxon od808 instead of the tube comp, and studio eq pre amp.
> 
> the riff is from a Feared (ola Englund) song so i cant take credit for it.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/diezel-tone-test



Pretty brutal man, the second section seems to have a bit more warmth, which I dig.


----------



## RickyCigs

jmeezle said:


> Pretty brutal man, the second section seems to have a bit more warmth, which I dig.



yeah, im definitely liking it. not too much of a difference though in a mix. not sure if it justifies me keeping it lol

the tone still isnt quite like the one in that vid, but im not sure the pod will be able to totally simulate a model that it doesnt have, as well as the realism of the axe-fx 2. oh well, ill just have to buy one some day lol in the meantime, my pod still sounds good.


----------



## nothingleft09

How did the patch I work on come out on your end Ricky?


----------



## RickyCigs

nothingleft09 said:


> How did the patch I work on come out on your end Ricky?



It was way too middy, but your eqs helped me along. The uber uses a lot more dsp though, so I couldn't even try the 4 band shift on it.


----------



## nothingleft09

Gotcha. I figured the DSP limit was getting close on it but didn't realize it was that close. lol I actually prefer the Elektric over the Uber. Same model just tweaked so you could try and work with that and see if you can get the 4 band in there maybe. My S7 is really bright and the Tone Zone darkens it up considerably so it makes it hard to get tones to transfer well between others. I'll see if I can throw up how it comes across on my end later tonight


----------



## meambobbo

not to disrupt, but I have revised the Excel spreadsheet for cab/mic phase correction. Everything is in the tabs of this one spreadsheet, it's easier to read, and you can pull it up on an iPhone (maybe Android too?). I color-coded the cabs and repeated that row so that if you zoom in on any combination, it's easy to see where you are in the overall spreadsheet. And I color-coded the cells for the values I would stick to using where the need for phase correction is minimal or easy to achieve. I will be revising some of my patches based on the new research, as well as making a new dual cab setlist.

EDIT: woudl help if I included the link...
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/toneGuide/CabsDelayTimes_V3.xlsx


----------



## meambobbo

jmeezle said:


> Anyone have advice on which Redwirez IR would work best with Bobbo's Periphery patch if I bypassed the cab?


 
Any oversized cab with v30's should get you close.

I'd use two IR's - one with an SM 57 for a fairly bright (slightly off axis and off cone center) mixed with a dynamic or ribbon mic to add body/lower mids.

FWIW, I know Misha uses an Orange 4x12, but I think Alex or Jake use an oversized Mesa. All v30's IIRC. So you could even try combining those.


----------



## nothingleft09

I just tried it on my android HTC One X and it wouldn't work. Not to say there isn't an app that will allow it to be opened though. My phone just won't do it. Lol


----------



## RickyCigs

nothingleft09 said:


> Gotcha. I figured the DSP limit was getting close on it but didn't realize it was that close. lol I actually prefer the Elektric over the Uber. Same model just tweaked so you could try and work with that and see if you can get the 4 band in there maybe. My S7 is really bright and the Tone Zone darkens it up considerably so it makes it hard to get tones to transfer well between others. I'll see if I can throw up how it comes across on my end later tonight



I actually haven't tried the electrik in a long time. I'll have to give it a tweak now that I've gotten better results with everything else. The way the presence knob works is really cool.


----------



## meambobbo

thanks for checking. yeah, it looks like there's a few free viewer apps out there (polaris viewer, thinkfree). can't attest for their quality. i was surprised an iphone will pull it up.

i tried pulling it up in google docs and it's slow as molasses with all the calculations. I might try to convert all the formulas to static values to see if that helps then make that publicly shareable.


----------



## jmeezle

meambobbo said:


> Any oversized cab with v30's should get you close.
> 
> I'd use two IR's - one with an SM 57 for a fairly bright (slightly off axis and off cone center) mixed with a dynamic or ribbon mic to add body/lower mids.
> 
> FWIW, I know Misha uses an Orange 4x12, but I think Alex or Jake use an oversized Mesa. All v30's IIRC. So you could even try combining those.



Thanks!

Just so I'm sure that I have the right file.. the Periphery Patch is "7S_PeriphR2_14.h5e" correct? I'm going to work on some stuff tonight and wanted to be sure that I grabbed the right file.


----------



## meambobbo

Yes, I would try the ENGL or Elektrik models for a VH4 tone. The tone in that video sounded boosted to all holy hell. I'd take a two prong approach. First try a Parametric EQ to try to get the amp model to get that grindy VH4 sound. In my mind it involves a narrow boost around 400-500 HZ to get an almost muddy, buzzy breakup. From there I'd try a Q Filter or Screamer or Line 6 Drive to boost it back into djent zone. Once you've got a handle on how to pre-EQ the amp, then maybe try to condense that down. The final tone doesn't sound very VH4 IMO - more smooth like a 5150. I have to imagine moving the boost peak to around 700-800 HZ instead of ~1 kHZ would thicken up the distortion and make it a bit smoother, but you wouldn't get those piercing single notes on the 7th string. Less quack. I kind of prefer such a tone personally, actually.

I wouldn't use a compressor - the tone sounded like it used a ton of gain. You'll get plenty of compression from the amp.

The mix sounded very thick, but a lot of that was the bass. Hard to tell where it ended and the guitars began. The end gives a bit of an indication.

Keep in mind I believe the Master Volume DEP defaults to 100% for the Elektrik, which I personally think sounds like shit.


----------



## meambobbo

jmeezle said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Just so I'm sure that I have the right file.. the Periphery Patch is "7S_PeriphR2_14.h5e" correct? I'm going to work on some stuff tonight and wanted to be sure that I grabbed the right file.


 
LOL...I kind of split the patch into 2. One uses the XXL in Channel B now. The other uses the Uber in Channel B. I think 7S_PeriphR2_14.h5e is the XXL and 7S_PeriphR1_14.h5e is the Uber. I couldn't decide which sounded better. Both have qualities I like. In the soundcloud clip, the first one uses the XXL and the second part the Uber.

For using impulses, it doesn't matter which you grab. Everything should be the same other than the cab used, and the EQ is voiced a little differently to compensate for the cab.

There's also no point to using dual amps if using a real amp/cab or impulses. That'll free up some DSP, so you can use reverb or more EQ, more gates, etc. If you don't use them all, I'd put a plate, hall, or room reverb in there and use a very tiny amount of reverb - it'll get a more natural tone, but slightly sacrifice tightness. I'm talking SLIGHT. Mix 5% or so.


----------



## RickyCigs

I had started with the engl but it wasn't giving me what I wanted at first. I'll definitely give the electrik a go. From what I remember having the presence knob down lower gave it a less midsy/darker tone. Maybe there will be a new patch for everyone lol


----------



## nothingleft09

meambobbo said:


> The final tone doesn't sound very VH4 IMO - more smooth like a 5150. I have to imagine moving the boost peak to around 700-800 HZ instead of ~1 kHZ would thicken up the distortion and make it a bit smoother, but you wouldn't get those piercing single notes on the 7th string. Less quack.


 
Neat you should mention that as the parameters of the TS808 on the Axe FX II had parameters set at 700hz and 3000hz. I tried emulating that in the EQ's before the amp models I used and after the TS model. I'm wondering if it is good where it is or should I move the EQ's in front of the TS as most everything seems like it has a greater effect if put before what you are tying to alter sound wise.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

RickyCigs said:


> ok, so heres my attempt at the das metal tone. the first one is just the normal patch, the second one is with a maxon od808 instead of the tube comp, and studio eq pre amp.
> 
> the riff is from a Feared (ola Englund) song so i cant take credit for it.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/diezel-tone-test



Wow, impressive tone! I did like the 2nd slightly more as well.


----------



## RickyCigs

nothingleft09 said:


> Neat you should mention that as the parameters of the TS808 on the Axe FX II had parameters set at 700hz and 3000hz. I tried emulating that in the EQ's before the amp models I used and after the TS model. I'm wondering if it is good where it is or should I move the EQ's in front of the TS as most everything seems like it has a greater effect if put before what you are tying to alter sound wise.




those parameters were actually high and low cut oddly enough...


----------



## RickyCigs

TheShreddinHand said:


> Wow, impressive tone! I did like the 2nd slightly more as well.



thanks! 

heres another one with the elektrik amp model. definitely very close to that video now. and a lot closer to ola's tone of the randall satan on the new feared album. so thats always a good thing!!

https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/diezel-tone-test-2


----------



## Santuzzo

RickyCigs said:


> thanks!
> 
> heres another one with the elektrik amp model. definitely very close to that video now. and a lot closer to ola's tone of the randall satan on the new feared album. so thats always a good thing!!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/diezel-tone-test-2



Holy shit, man! That sounds awesome!!!!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Ricky that's damn brutal.


----------



## RickyCigs

Thanks guys!! Does anyone want the patch? I've actually tried to tweak all my tones lately without using any external ir's to keep showing off what the hd series is capable of.

I should also mention that I didn't add a bass track, so a full mix will sound SUPEREFFECTIVE!!


----------



## nothingleft09

I'm still tweaking on the one I was working on. lol Everytime I get closer i make one move and it throws everything off... Grr. 

Toss that patch up Ricky! I wanna see where you are in your parameters and I like where you're going with it.


----------



## Santuzzo

RickyCigs said:


> Thanks guys!! Does anyone want the patch? I've actually tried to tweak all my tones lately without using any external ir's to keep showing off what the hd series is capable of.
> 
> I should also mention that I didn't add a bass track, so a full mix will sound SUPEREFFECTIVE!!



I would love to get the patch!!!

Usually I never use someone else's patch as is, but often I learn about making my own patches and I get new ideas by other users' patches!


----------



## RickyCigs

Deal. I'll post it tonight when I get back home.


----------



## Santuzzo

RickyCigs said:


> Deal. I'll post it tonight when I get back home.



Thanks! That is much appreciated


----------



## RickyCigs

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks! That is much appreciated



KNEEL BEFORE ZOD!!


----------



## RickyCigs

voila! a patch! http://line6.com/customtone/tone/224017/


----------



## meambobbo

here's the dual cabs spreadsheet in google sheets format, available to the public to view only:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsSFadRSa9zYdG1kc1J2b1ZvRFVlUVIydXRMVVoyZnc&usp=sharing

make sure to view in google sheets, not google drive viewer

Edit: This works surprisingly well on the iPhone - not as much slowdowns as with my laptop <8-/


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> here's the dual cabs spreadsheet in google sheets format, available to the public to view only:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsSFadRSa9zYdG1kc1J2b1ZvRFVlUVIydXRMVVoyZnc&usp=sharing
> 
> make sure to view in google sheets, not google drive viewer
> 
> Edit: This works surprisingly well on the iPhone - not as much slowdowns as with my laptop <8-/




its mostly spanish to me right now. however, ive been unemployed for almost two months, so i havent really worked out my brain much besides tweaking tones lmao


----------



## meambobbo

RickyCigs said:


> its mostly spanish to me right now. however, ive been unemployed for almost two months, so i havent really worked out my brain much besides tweaking tones lmao



check the notes tab. each number where a cab/mic intersects with another is the delay needed on channel B in terms of samples @96kHZ. The EQ effects typically provide 6 samples of delay.

I've already begun to find some combinations I've been using are not optimal, while finding some new ones that sound great!


----------



## Chuck

dam my head just splattered trying to take that all in


----------



## meambobbo

let me know if yall have questions. the best thing to realize is that it's best to stick to the green/blue cells. any cab/mic combinations that don't intersect in a green cell are gonna need some kind of phase correction to sound right. The blue ones can be achieved with 1 EQ in channel B only (channel A if the value is negative). Anything else is gonna require more effects and generally not worth pursuing.


----------



## meambobbo

RickyCigs said:


> voila! a patch! http://line6.com/customtone/tone/224017/



Great work - haven't dl'ed the patch yet, but the soundcloud is sick. sounds pretty close IMO.


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> Great work - haven't dl'ed the patch yet, but the soundcloud is sick. sounds pretty close IMO.



Thanks! I thought it turned out pretty good. I'll have to test it with a bass track tomorrow. 


You know, I think we should have a weekly or even monthly tone match contest. We'll pick a tone and each upload our attempt at recreating it. 

Of course, you would have to be a judge Bobbo to give the rest of us a fair chance lol 


On a side note, I download the pod hd patches that Fluff (Ryan Bruce/riffsbeardsandgear) uploaded, and I hated every one. They were so thin and weak sounding, they were single amp with almost no gain at all. As well as he had input 2 set as same and impedance set to auto. 

Oh, and he used just the hiway cab and turned down resonance and thump to zero. Very odd... That being said, quad tracked they may have sounded better, but he gets some really good tone with other shit, so I'm a little surprised.


----------



## nothingleft09

I like this patch contest idea.


----------



## RickyCigs

nothingleft09 said:


> I like this patch contest idea.



Good. The prize will be your strictly 7


----------



## axxessdenied

Damnit, been so busy lately can't get around to sitting down to tweak some patches 
Some awesome clips, Ricky!


----------



## Santuzzo

RickyCigs said:


> voila! a patch! http://line6.com/customtone/tone/224017/



Thank you very much!!!


----------



## meambobbo

Here's my take on the DAS Metal patch - just a modification of Rick's:
http://foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/7S_Das_Pod_1.h5e

I EQ'ed it for more mids, and I use a bit more of the compressor and much less Gain on the Q Filter. Also, I use Hard Gates. And I put Sag and Hum back towards 50%. Probably changed the cab DEP's a little too.

Lastest Periphery Rhythm (probably final):
http://foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/7S_PeriphR_16.h5e

Latest Chaosphere (close to final):
http://foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/7S_MshChs_15.h5e

Feedback welcome as always.


----------



## MrYakob

Does anyone have any experience using the 500/Pro via 4cm? I'm having crippling GAS for a 5150 iii and I'd like to be able to use my HD Pro for the noise gates and other effects as well as midi channel switching so I don't have to buy a ton of new pedals. Is the sound equal to if I was running real pedals or am I just better off keeping the two units separate and just buy some pedals for the amp?


----------



## Zorkuus

RickyCigs said:


> voila! a patch! http://line6.com/customtone/tone/224017/


Here it is in a mix:
https://soundcloud.com/byteresistor/pod-demo-2

No tweaks for the guitar tone except a narrow notch around 5kHZ in post EQ to get rid of that natural pod hiss.

With a little more gating for my pups, tuning the guitar and learning to play I could see this work.


----------



## RickyCigs

Zorkuus said:


> Here it is in a mix:
> https://soundcloud.com/byteresistor/pod-demo-2
> 
> No tweaks for the guitar tone except a narrow notch around 5kHZ in post EQ to get rid of that natural pod hiss.
> 
> With a little more gating for my pups, tuning the guitar and learning to play I could see this work.




Sounds good! Looks like I tweaked the patch I've been trying for for a long time lol


----------



## tripguitar

Bobbo I hope you don't mind but I took the liberty of taking your spreadsheet and giving it a facelift. I also convert it to PDF, in hopes that it would work better on everyone's cell phones.I also tried to make it as printer friendly as possible. Hope it works for everyone! Works on my android.

Download here: http://db.tt/fHwVznwM


----------



## RickyCigs

I tried the Bobbo version of my diezel patch, and I didn't like it as much as mine, however I will do a demo of it for you all sometime in the next couple days. 

I'll probably do some others as well. I'll use the same riff, but different patches so that you can hear the difference/comparison


----------



## meambobbo

tripguitar said:


> Bobbo I hope you don't mind but I took the liberty of taking your spreadsheet and giving it a facelift. I also convert it to PDF, in hopes that it would work better on everyone's cell phones.I also tried to make it as printer friendly as possible. Hope it works for everyone! Works on my android.
> 
> Download here: http://db.tt/fHwVznwM



Of course I don't mind! It looks a lot easier to read than what I had, and I appreciate the effort. It was a bit of a pain to get things readable - not my forte. I would like to post this with the other links on my site (I'd use this as the main one). Cool? And credit tripguitar or if you want to PM a name, etc?


----------



## meambobbo

RickyCigs said:


> I tried the Bobbo version of my diezel patch, and I didn't like it as much as mine, however I will do a demo of it for you all sometime in the next couple days.
> 
> I'll probably do some others as well. I'll use the same riff, but different patches so that you can hear the difference/comparison



Cool \m/


----------



## meambobbo

Zorkuus said:


> Here it is in a mix:
> https://soundcloud.com/byteresistor/pod-demo-2
> 
> No tweaks for the guitar tone except a narrow notch around 5kHZ in post EQ to get rid of that natural pod hiss.
> 
> With a little more gating for my pups, tuning the guitar and learning to play I could see this work.



i thought all the clips sounded badass zorkuus.


----------



## tripguitar

meambobbo said:


> Of course I don't mind! It looks a lot easier to read than what I had, and I appreciate the effort. It was a bit of a pain to get things readable - not my forte. I would like to post this with the other links on my site (I'd use this as the main one). Cool? And credit tripguitar or if you want to PM a name, etc?



No credit needed haha all I did was add colorz!! Ya post it everywhere!


----------



## Alice AKW

I've tweaked Bobbo's Vildhjarta patch for a little monuments

Here's the results, will post patch upon request https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s...uE3_4h-iHQ61e4PP5FOyMI5IgRS4LHtyHbmiU6ZA&dl=1


----------



## meambobbo

Kane_Wolf said:


> I've tweaked Bobbo's Vildhjarta patch for a little monuments
> 
> Here's the results, will post patch upon request https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s...uE3_4h-iHQ61e4PP5FOyMI5IgRS4LHtyHbmiU6ZA&dl=1



yikes, that sounds almost completely like the same tone...awesome. i would like the patch, please! i liked your video a ways back too. i'm envious - if I try to move around while playing, my playing would end up a sloppy mess.


----------



## Alice AKW

meambobbo said:


> yikes, that sounds almost completely like the same tone...awesome. i would like the patch, please! i liked your video a ways back too. i'm envious - if I try to move around while playing, my playing would end up a sloppy mess.



http://line6.com/customtone/tone/224038/

And yeah, I play standing up a lot, I am a performer.


----------



## axxessdenied




----------



## meambobbo

DT is in, eh? How's it sound? Have you used the DI analog speaker sim on the back into a recording yet? I've heard that it's great.


----------



## breadtruck

Does anyone have any general advice for getting a brighter/clearer tone for light distortion? I'm trying to record some songs, and I want to use a tone thats somewhere inbetween crunch and high gain. I managed to throw something together using the Solo 100 Crunch amp, but if I strum with any kind of force then the chord sounds too distorted and fizzy. I'm not using much drive, and when I try to decrease it then it becomes way too clean for what I want. I have some DiMarzio pickups and they can pull off some great clean/crunch tones through my amp so I know it's not a pickup issue. I've already increased the input impedance to 3.5m and input 2 to Mic and that seems to help with cleaner tones, but it's still not as clear and bright as I would like it. If I up the treble/mids/presence then it doesn't really yield me the brightness I'm looking for, it just makes it sound even more fizzy lol.

So does anyone have any tips for a tone like that? I feel like I have the same issue with high-gain tones too, but it generally doesn't matter as much with that type of sound. I'm also using a slight EQ to cut top end frequencies. The sound difference isn't huge apart from reducing a slight bit of hiss.


----------



## meambobbo

breadtruck said:


> Does anyone have any general advice for getting a brighter/clearer tone for light distortion? I'm trying to record some songs, and I want to use a tone thats somewhere inbetween crunch and high gain. I managed to throw something together using the Solo 100 Crunch amp, but if I strum with any kind of force then the chord sounds too distorted and fizzy. I'm not using much drive, and when I try to decrease it then it becomes way too clean for what I want. I have some DiMarzio pickups and they can pull off some great clean/crunch tones through my amp so I know it's not a pickup issue. I've already increased the input impedance to 3.5m and input 2 to Mic and that seems to help with cleaner tones, but it's still not as clear and bright as I would like it. If I up the treble/mids/presence then it doesn't really yield me the brightness I'm looking for, it just makes it sound even more fizzy lol.
> 
> So does anyone have any tips for a tone like that? I feel like I have the same issue with high-gain tones too, but it generally doesn't matter as much with that type of sound. I'm also using a slight EQ to cut top end frequencies. The sound difference isn't huge apart from reducing a slight bit of hiss.


 
A Compressor will diminish that strong breakup on the attack and even things out.

Otherwise, you can use a Screamer or some other OD effect to brighten up the tone. Also, try the Park model out. It sounds great, but you need a boost in front to get the distortion levels you want.


----------



## breadtruck

Thanks dude you've given me some stuff to go away and tweak )


----------



## axxessdenied

meambobbo said:


> DT is in, eh? How's it sound? Have you used the DI analog speaker sim on the back into a recording yet? I've heard that it's great.



Fantastic, I love it. I'm still trying to figure out how to get a good metal tone out of it. I'm having some success with the treadplate pre, ubershell pre. Need to re-learn how to build patches 

I have not used the DI sim yet. I must give that a shot! There's so much for me to learn right now as I just picked up the shortboard not too long ago as well 

I love the integration between my preamp / amplifier. It's wonderful working inside line 6 edit and hearing the amp switching and the sound changing instantly 
I'm really considering a floyd variax guitar now. Swapping tunings on the fly with paches is killer. I'm not really looking to emulate someones tone 100% so I'm not too concerned if the models aren't exactly like the real thing. But, I am really enjoying the sounds so far. I've been able to get some beautiful cleans out of this amp... I'm used to cleans from Fender amps so I'm VERY happy with what I'm getting.

It will be interesting to start recording. Mixing mic'd / direct tones could be interesting! But, it's definitely nice having that added power section with the pod hd pro 


There's SO much tonal variation. I'm still wrapping my head around everything 

I need to pick up an XLR AES/EBU cable. A regular analog one is fine but I have so much interference being generated from all the electronics I'd like to reduce any cable noise.


----------



## jmack

I bought the 400 a few months ago, and was disappointed to how limiting it is. Switched it out for the Desktop/bean, and I'm impressed.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

jmack said:


> I bought the 400 a few months ago, and was disappointed to how limiting it is. Switched it out for the Desktop/bean, and I'm impressed.



Yeah. When they were released they made a mess in my head. There's no point for 300/400 to exist. I think that Line 6 got greedy in this part.


----------



## riffy

Both those Deizel patches sound OUTSTANDING bro!

G





RickyCigs said:


> thanks!
> 
> heres another one with the elektrik amp model. definitely very close to that video now. and a lot closer to ola's tone of the randall satan on the new feared album. so thats always a good thing!!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/diezel-tone-test-2


----------



## thebunfather

Both Ricky and Bobbos's Diezel patches sound sweet. I had to mod them a little for my pickups so I could use them on my newest song.

Y'all are the shit!


----------



## meambobbo

mine is a just a variation of rick's, so give him way more credit than me. i know nothingleft helped him as well, so he should get some credit as well.


----------



## RickyCigs

thebunfather said:


> Both Ricky and Bobbos's Diezel patches sound sweet. I had to mod them a little for my pickups so I could use them on my newest song.
> 
> Y'all are the shit!



Glad to hear it! I'll be making some final tweaks on mine and then doing at least one new song with it in the near future. It even sounded great with my 8 string, so that's a bonus lol


----------



## fps

Anyone using dual amp patches, how do you find they come across live compared with single amp? I use dual amp for my live rhythm sound, it's fantastic coming out of an amp, maybe a bit fuzzy from a PA, and I have a feeling the single amp version would work better just through PA. Generalisations bla bla bla I know. But with the dual amp there is a different feel to the patches, regardless of what's going through.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

I recorded a guitar cover of 20/200 by Veil Of Maya using the meambobbo Veil Of Maya patch. Thanks bobbo, it sounds awesome! 

https://soundcloud.com/lorenzoofblaskhyrt/veil-of-maya-20-200-guitar


----------



## thebunfather

New tune with the newly refinished guitar!! Used variations of Ricky and Bobbo's Diezel patches. Also, first song with the Instrumental pickups. I'm really digging them. It's a small company (one dude, winding pups) so check them out. I'll be posting a review of the pickups here, shortly. 

https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/instrumental-instrumental

Instrumental, LLC | custom wound electromagnetics

Edit: Hey Ricky, I decided to go with "post beardcore" on this one!


----------



## RickyCigs

lol post-beardcore

anyway, i know i already posted this but,

Todays the day folks!!! The day for free metal!! the only payment i would like is some sort of feedback. positive or negative. 

so enjoy the Through The Consumed debut album!
full cd quality here:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/yi8wcpr6ugupmju/xpifN9yfCB
and for the less interested, here are the mp3 versions for a faster download. 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nd1chndlyb5sbsu/PkCB14o_q1


----------



## thebunfather

RickyCigs said:


> lol post-beardcore
> 
> anyway, i know i already posted this but,
> 
> Todays the day folks!!! The day for free metal!! the only payment i would like is some sort of feedback. positive or negative.
> 
> so enjoy the Through The Consumed debut album!
> full cd quality here:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/yi8wcpr6ugupmju/xpifN9yfCB
> and for the less interested, here are the mp3 versions for a faster download.
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nd1chndlyb5sbsu/PkCB14o_q1



Sounds killer, man! You're a monster rhythm player!! I did the grooves. The riffs have a nice hook to them and retain the brootz!


----------



## RickyCigs

thebunfather said:


> Sounds killer, man! You're a monster rhythm player!! I did the grooves. The riffs have a nice hook to them and retain the brootz!




Thanks! I've never been told I was a monster rhythm player before lol always nice to hear. 

I've already started on my next release. It will be a 5 song ep and I plan on having vocals on all of them and possibly even real drums!


----------



## Zorkuus

RickyCigs said:


> lol post-beardcore
> 
> anyway, i know i already posted this but,
> 
> Todays the day folks!!! The day for free metal!! the only payment i would like is some sort of feedback. positive or negative.
> 
> so enjoy the Through The Consumed debut album!
> full cd quality here:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/yi8wcpr6ugupmju/xpifN9yfCB
> and for the less interested, here are the mp3 versions for a faster download.
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nd1chndlyb5sbsu/PkCB14o_q1


Sounds killer. Is that the Diezel patch on the rhythm guitars?


----------



## RickyCigs

Zorkuus said:


> Sounds killer. Is that the Diezel patch on the rhythm guitars?



Nope. I just made the diezel patch and the album was done 3 weeks ago. I used a different patch on almost every song, as well as some were with redwirez impulses and some weren't. I plan on making my next ep all the diezel patch. I even started recording a song or two for it that I'm going to redo with that tone.


----------



## Rayan22

I decided to make a mix comparing different types of tones to hear the difference between using a real amplifier head, VST Plug-ins, and Digital Simulators. Just wanted to put a video of the mix showing the different characteristics of each type, but all of them have their own unique feel in the mix. 

Who do you think won?! Let us know! 

*Gear Used for Analog Chain:-*
TS9 (Keeley modified), Boss NS-2, MI-Effects Compressor
Blackstar HT20 head
Two Notes Torpedo LIVE


*Gear Used for Plug-Ins:-*
MBox Pro
Pro Tools 8
Waves GTR3.5

*Gear Used for Digital Chain:-*
Furman PL-Pro
Line 6 POD HDPro

_All the tones had a slight EQ boost around 3dB between 1 - 2KHz_.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1cl-gorFSc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## riffy

That all sounds so awesome! Great guitar playing and songs!

Gary




RickyCigs said:


> lol post-beardcore
> 
> anyway, i know i already posted this but,
> 
> Todays the day folks!!! The day for free metal!! the only payment i would like is some sort of feedback. positive or negative.
> 
> so enjoy the Through The Consumed debut album!
> full cd quality here:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/yi8wcpr6ugupmju/xpifN9yfCB
> and for the less interested, here are the mp3 versions for a faster download.
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nd1chndlyb5sbsu/PkCB14o_q1


----------



## Audioworks

CHECK THIS OUT!!!! Sorry if it's been posted, but...

I have the POD HD Bean, and I've been having trouble getting these patches to transfer over due to the different file extension. If you're in the same boat then go here!! There has been a conversion patch developed by a user for all the new HD products. AWESOME.


http://www.jzab.de/content/pod-hd#hd300


----------



## ALAN_C

Do you guys suggest using the POD HD500 through interface to computer ? Is it really better than podhd500 usb to computer ?


----------



## Nemonic

ALAN_C said:


> Do you guys suggest using the POD HD500 through interface to computer ? Is it really better than podhd500 usb to computer ?


It is not so easy to judge. Which interface do you mean? Cheap interface won't sound as good a high end piece. 
A lot of guys who use digital processors use an extra interface, for example Tomas Raclavsky. He connects outputs of his Axe FX into a high end interface, he even does it this way while playing live.
Which interface do you use? Why don't you try it both ways and then compare it?


----------



## RobPhoboS

Why isn't this thread a 'sticky' ???


----------



## RickyCigs

RobPhoboS said:


> Why isn't this thread a 'sticky' ???



Because we keep it active enough that its always near the too anyway


----------



## VikingGuitar

Sorry if this has already been asked, but I don't really want to read back through all 226 pages looking for an answer ;-)

I just got an HD500 and am liking it. Planning on using it live and already have a Rocktron Velocity 300 in the mail. What do you all use/like/recommend for a speaker cabinet? I'm probably looking at getting a 2x12 for ease of transportation. I play all sorts of hard rock/metal stuff (from Periphery to Fear Factory, Satriani to Megadeth, Devin Townsend to 3 Inches of Blood, even some surf rock!) Also, pretty budget conscious, so I'm not looking for an awesome recommendation that would cost me $800  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RickyCigs

VikingGuitar said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, but I don't really want to read back through all 226 pages looking for an answer ;-)
> 
> I just got an HD500 and am liking it. Planning on using it live and already have a Rocktron Velocity 300 in the mail. What do you all use/like/recommend for a speaker cabinet? I'm probably looking at getting a 2x12 for ease of transportation. I play all sorts of hard rock/metal stuff (from Periphery to Fear Factory, Satriani to Megadeth, Devin Townsend to 3 Inches of Blood, even some surf rock!) Also, pretty budget conscious, so I'm not looking for an awesome recommendation that would cost me $800
> 
> Thanks in advance!




avatar or steamcomusic sells "voltage" cabinets. both super awesome cabinets. steamco also sells Warehouse Guitar Speakers and they are fucking awesome. half the price of celestions and sound even better.


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

What do you guys think is better redwirez or two notes WoS?

Also to work with POD HD I just basically select no Cab?


----------



## Shredmon

hy guys, i know its not an hd but i have a question regarding Pods...
Is the Pod xt any good? 
I need a cheap preamp that is capable of handling the low end of my 8s, and since Meshuggah play (or played?!) the Vetta Models, i thought the Pod could be something and i could grab a Pod xt for 100 euro...


----------



## Nemonic

mr_fruitbowl said:


> What do you guys think is better redwirez or two notes WoS?
> 
> Also to work with POD HD I just basically select no Cab?


Yes, select No cab. I do not know about WoS, but Redwirez impulses are very good. There is a great offer for that Big Box.


----------



## Nemonic

DeathcoreCutie said:


> hy guys, i know its not an hd but i have a question regarding Pods...
> Is the Pod xt any good?
> I need a cheap preamp that is capable of handling the low end of my 8s, and since Meshuggah play (or played?!) the Vetta Models, i thought the Pod could be something and i could grab a Pod xt for 100 euro...


For me, XT´s Big Bottom model sounds very badass. I would pick one for that price if it had that Metal Shop pack inside. It is up to you. I also do not know around which price range do they appear in your country.


----------



## Zorkuus

I'm kicking myself for not experimenting with the 57 off axis more. I've almost always just placed the 57 on axis for the A/bright amp and then have to do a ton of tweaking to make it not so bright in a mix. With off axis I find I have to do less tweaking to make it not too dark. This is coming purely from a "sitting in the mix" pov, on axis still sounds better for a bedroom tone.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

ALAN_C said:


> Do you guys suggest using the POD HD500 through interface to computer ? Is it really better than podhd500 usb to computer ?



USB to computer is good enough because you can go up to 96 Khz and 24 bit depth with a latency as low as 128 samples (2 ms). If you have a good interface with S/PDIF in, like the M-Audio 2496 which I happen to have, I'd go that way because I can have the same recording quality (96 Khz - 24-bit) but I can go as low as 64 samples (less than 1.5 ms) of latency.

The key is to avoid A/D - D/A - A/D reconversion. Using S/PDIF and USB means that the signal is converted from Analog to Digital just once and goes to the track all the way in digital. If you're using the analog outputs of the POD directly into the analog input of the interface, you might be losing some quality due to A/D -> D/A -> A/D conversion.

Bottomline is, if your interface doesn't have a S/PDIF in, just go USB all the way.


----------



## VacantPlanet

Hey everyone, I've had my HD for about 2 months and I adore it! Bobo's guide really helped me learn the ins and outs of this thing, however I still have a few questions, mainly to do with recording.

1. I read the comments about HD to interface and latency/quality. I've currently got a UX1 that I run the left output of my HD into. I'd like to go straight over USB, but ASIO only allows me to use one USB device like that at a time. What I would like to do is run my HD through USB and have my interface output the sound, as that's what my speakers are hooked to. Is there a way to do this? I'm using Reaper FWIW. Also, my mobo has S/DIF, could I use that for the HD and the USB for the ux1. Would running XLR be an option as well?

2. If I decide to use an impulse instead of the stock cabs, wouldn't applying the impulse after the HD affect whatever fx I'm running after the amp model in the HD. What I mean is that instead of PreFX>HDAmp/cab>PostFX when running the stock cab, would it be PreFX>HDAmp>PostFX>IR? If so, is there a way to somehow insert the IR before any post fx? I don't run any rhythm patches with postfx right now, and most of my lead fx will be added afterwards, however, I'm still patch building.


----------



## axxessdenied

ALAN_C said:


> Do you guys suggest using the POD HD500 through interface to computer ? Is it really better than podhd500 usb to computer ?



My firestudio gets much better latency.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

VacantPlanet said:


> Hey everyone, I've had my HD for about 2 months and I adore it! Bobo's guide really helped me learn the ins and outs of this thing, however I still have a few questions, mainly to do with recording.
> 
> 1. I read the comments about HD to interface and latency/quality. I've currently got a UX1 that I run the left output of my HD into. I'd like to go straight over USB, but ASIO only allows me to use one USB device like that at a time. What I would like to do is run my HD through USB and have my interface output the sound, as that's what my speakers are hooked to. Is there a way to do this? I'm using Reaper FWIW. Also, my mobo has S/DIF, could I use that for the HD and the USB for the ux1. Would running XLR be an option as well?
> 
> 2. If I decide to use an impulse instead of the stock cabs, wouldn't applying the impulse after the HD affect whatever fx I'm running after the amp model in the HD. What I mean is that instead of PreFX>HDAmp/cab>PostFX when running the stock cab, would it be PreFX>HDAmp>PostFX>IR? If so, is there a way to somehow insert the IR before any post fx? I don't run any rhythm patches with postfx right now, and most of my lead fx will be added afterwards, however, I'm still patch building.



If the UX1 works as an ASIO interface, I haven't seen any DAW that works with two interfaces/ASIO drivers at once.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

axxessdenied said:


> My firestudio gets much better latency.



How many samples/miliseconds?


----------



## meambobbo

Zorkuus said:


> I'm kicking myself for not experimenting with the 57 off axis more. I've almost always just placed the 57 on axis for the A/bright amp and then have to do a ton of tweaking to make it not so bright in a mix. With off axis I find I have to do less tweaking to make it not too dark. This is coming purely from a "sitting in the mix" pov, on axis still sounds better for a bedroom tone.



i definitely felt this way using single cabs. the 57 off axis is definitely not quite as crisp as the on axis, but there's so much more definition in the midrange. Like the on axis seems to have the most definition from around 3kHZ and up but the 57 works better for like 800HZ to 3kHZ. like. yeah. totally.

I am trying to work some 57 off axis in some patches to see if I can improve things. So far I've gotten good results, but only tried on somewhat darker patches. To use the Tread 57 off axis with the Uber 409, I had to put an EQ behind the Uber 409 for phase correction. The Uber 87 instead of 409 needs no phase correction, but sounds much worse IMO. The 409 seems to jive better and still get the pretty crisp highs, and the midrange does have a noticeably stronger definition than the 57 on axis. Gonna look for some more good combinations.


----------



## fraxtal

hi guys, here's a patch i've been working on for ages now - sounds great with low end guitars. lots of purrr and meaty  try it out , tell me what you think

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/224066/

may need some tweaking as i have high gain pickups ! enjoy


----------



## RickyCigs

did everyone miss me? i bought a new ps3 game so ive been junking out pretty badly lol

that being said, heres something i started the other day that im working on with the diezel patch. enjoy! https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/marked-matricide-sneak-peek


----------



## DropTheSun

Everything is recorded using POD HD500

I think i finally founded my rock/metal basstone! 

https://soundcloud.com/mediumplayer/intro-fogfighter


----------



## Deadnightshade

I tried meambobbo's periphery patch no 16 . Personally I thought something was lacking on the high mid/high region with the tread on + uber 409 compared to the tread on + uber 121.

I tried adding one more Q filter after the first one with settings: 
Freq : 100%
Q:3%
Gain:3%
Type BP
Mix : 18%

Sounds a bit better to me,but I'll verify again later due to ear fatigue


----------



## Zorkuus

kake said:


> Everything is recorded using POD HD500
> 
> I think i finally founded my rock/metal basstone!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/mediumplayer/intro-fogfighter


The bass sounds fantastic! Mind sharing the patch?


----------



## SDSM

Still messing with my new POD HD....My latest attempt at making a tone

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/91943175/My Song 34.mp3

Thoughts? Advice?


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Hey guys, answer me this, besides a couple I/O options and the fact that's it's rackable why would one buy the HD PODPro over the HD500? $200 difference, and if you add a FBV to the Pro that's another $200. What else does the Pro do that the 500 doesn't?


----------



## RickyCigs

TheShreddinHand said:


> Hey guys, answer me this, besides a couple I/O options and the fact that's it's rackable why would one buy the HD PODPro over the HD500? $200 difference, and if you add a FBV to the Pro that's another $200. What else does the Pro do that the 500 doesn't?



It fits in a rack.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

RickyCigs said:


> It fits in a rack.



Exactly. And the Pro has a few more I/O options.


----------



## meambobbo

Deadnightshade said:


> I tried meambobbo's periphery patch no 16 . Personally I thought something was lacking on the high mid/high region with the tread on + uber 409 compared to the tread on + uber 121.
> 
> I tried adding one more Q filter after the first one with settings:
> Freq : 100%
> Q:3%
> Gain:3%
> Type BP
> Mix : 18%
> 
> Sounds a bit better to me,but I'll verify again later due to ear fatigue


 
Cool - yeah, that would definitely add a wide but not too strong hump around ~2.6kHz - help dial in that crispy djent sound. Gonna try this out when I get a chance.


----------



## meambobbo

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> Exactly. And the Pro has a few more I/O options.


 
It's those last few bells and whistles that seem to cost the most... the rack format is designed to appeal to the "professional" player who may need to tour with it, or the studio that may want it to stay in a rack not taking up desk or floor space. the I/O options aren't simply the AES connections, but it can also take SPDIF input and includes a dry guitar analog output - a tap off the input jack to use as a DI. I believe there are also line in connections rather than just the Aux connections on other models.

I don't think the price is justified, but if you wanted to utilize that stuff or want a piece of rack gear, it does give you that option.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

meambobbo said:


> It's those last few bells and whistles that seem to cost the most... the rack format is designed to appeal to the "professional" player who may need to tour with it, or the studio that may want it to stay in a rack not taking up desk or floor space. the I/O options aren't simply the AES connections, but it can also take SPDIF input and includes a dry guitar analog output - a tap off the input jack to use as a DI. I believe there are also line in connections rather than just the Aux connections on other models.
> 
> I don't think the price is justified, but if you wanted to utilize that stuff or want a piece of rack gear, it does give you that option.



I like rack-mounted stuff for live shows. That's why I bought the Pro


----------



## meambobbo

RickyCigs said:


> did everyone miss me? i bought a new ps3 game so ive been junking out pretty badly lol
> 
> that being said, heres something i started the other day that im working on with the diezel patch. enjoy! https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/marked-matricide-sneak-peek


 
I like the way your song-writing is headed!


----------



## meambobbo

SDSM said:


> Still messing with my new POD HD....My latest attempt at making a tone
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/91943175/My Song 34.mp3
> 
> Thoughts? Advice?


 
Definitely heading in the right direction I think. Tone is a little dark for my tastes, but I still like it. If you haven't checked out my guide, check my signature. It's long-winded, but I would use it more as reference than as a back to front read. The big things for me in figuring this unit out were avoiding clipping, especially with the EQ's, figuring out the inputs and signal routing, using "dual cabs", using the Q Filter or Line 6 Drive or Screamer as a boost in front the amp possibly in conjunction with some EQ, and using the Mid-Focus EQ to trim high/low end towards the end of the chain. There are lots of other things to tweak, but they will not take you as far as the ones I just mentioned.


----------



## SDSM

meambobbo said:


> Definitely heading in the right direction I think. Tone is a little dark for my tastes, but I still like it. If you haven't checked out my guide, check my signature. It's long-winded, but I would use it more as reference than as a back to front read. The big things for me in figuring this unit out were avoiding clipping, especially with the EQ's, figuring out the inputs and signal routing, using "dual cabs", using the Q Filter or Line 6 Drive or Screamer as a boost in front the amp possibly in conjunction with some EQ, and using the Mid-Focus EQ to trim high/low end towards the end of the chain. There are lots of other things to tweak, but they will not take you as far as the ones I just mentioned.



Thanks for the advice man! I have been using the treadplate, tread cab/off axis combo with the screamer for a boost out front and a little compression. I am working with the baritone LTD SC-607B guitar with EMG 707 pick ups. Its tuned to G# standard. Might have to try the mid focus eq...


----------



## RickyCigs

SDSM said:


> Thanks for the advice man! I have been using the treadplate, tread cab/off axis combo with the screamer for a boost out front and a little compression. I am working with the baritone LTD SC-607B guitar with EMG 707 pick ups. Its tuned to G# standard. Might have to try the mid focus eq...



Try the q filter instead if the screamer and use dual cabs. Either xxl + 409 and hiway 57on axis or tread w/121 and über w/409

Also, check what your input impedance is set to.


Also also, maybe if you tell us what kind of tone your going for we can help further. If I can match an axe-fx tone and Bobbo can match the tone of most bands out there, I'm sure we can figure it out.


----------



## SDSM

RickyCigs said:


> Try the q filter instead if the screamer and use dual cabs. Either xxl + 409 and hiway 57on axis or tread w/121 and über w/409
> 
> Also, check what your input impedance is set to.
> 
> 
> Also also, maybe if you tell us what kind of tone your going for we can help further. If I can match an axe-fx tone and Bobbo can match the tone of most bands out there, I'm sure we can figure it out.



Thanks man. There are a few tones I am inspired by, but I do love this one.



I know he uses the Axe Fx exclusively these days...


----------



## SDSM

I guess I am not too far from it as I use his signature guitar and the 707, only I use Line 6 gear.


----------



## The Reverend

Hey guys, I'm back. So here's the deal: I've given up. I'm in a crucial moment of the writing and recording phase of some music, and I find myself constantly stymied by tone tweaking. I know exactly what I want, and can get really close, but I can't ever nail it. I'm going for a clear, low-gain distortion tone that still works in a metal context, like The Tony Danza's on their final album, or ITheRook's (forum poster Rook) stuff on his teasers.

Here's some clips. 

Rook's: 
https://soundcloud.com/itherook/eimn-16122012a

https://soundcloud.com/itherook/eb-test

The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza: 



It's a wet, pretty dynamic tone that bears the hallmarks of distortion but none of the in-your-face sizzle and buzz like I'm used to. I've come close to approximating it with the Soldano Crunch amp model with a T-75 4038 Ribbon and the usual EQs. No OD pedals, as the drive on the amp delivers that saturated but clear sound at 50%. For a boost I'm using the Mid-Focus EQ with scant low and high passes and some gain for volume. 

But I'm still not close! I'll put up clips tonight or tomorrow, but I feel like I'm too muddy and mid-heavy. Any EQ tweaks to alleviate this give me odd spikes in the smoothness of the distortion, or makes it suddenly sound hollow or brittle. I don't understand dual-amping enough to try it myself, though I should, eh? 

If a list of gear helps, I'm using a Schecter Blackjack ATX C-7 with an EMG 707X bridge, SD Blackout neck. All mahogany, ebony fretboard, so pretty dark in general. I'm going straight from my Pod to REAPER. 

Help would be lovely!


----------



## jmeezle

I think I finally made a somewhat decent tone with my HD500 + Redwirez. Dialing in something for EMG808's + drop E sucks. 

Let me know what you guys think. Thanks!

Teddy (Clip) by jm2484 on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## Veldar

I'd get a pro but you know.



The price.


----------



## RickyCigs

SDSM said:


> Thanks man. There are a few tones I am inspired by, but I do love this one.
> 
> 
> 
> I know he uses the Axe Fx exclusively these days...




I'll have a tinker with it tomorrow night some time. In the meantime, feel free to check out my patch guide video that I posted two or three pages ago. It will give you a visual on some of the things in Bobbo's guide, as well as my basic approach to dialing in a tone.


----------



## RickyCigs

The Reverend said:


> Hey guys, I'm back. So here's the deal: I've given up. I'm in a crucial moment of the writing and recording phase of some music, and I find myself constantly stymied by tone tweaking. I know exactly what I want, and can get really close, but I can't ever nail it. I'm going for a clear, low-gain distortion tone that still works in a metal context, like The Tony Danza's on their final album, or ITheRook's (forum poster Rook) stuff on his teasers.
> 
> Here's some clips.
> 
> Rook's:
> https://soundcloud.com/itherook/eimn-16122012a
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/itherook/eb-test
> 
> The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a wet, pretty dynamic tone that bears the hallmarks of distortion but none of the in-your-face sizzle and buzz like I'm used to. I've come close to approximating it with the Soldano Crunch amp model with a T-75 4038 Ribbon and the usual EQs. No OD pedals, as the drive on the amp delivers that saturated but clear sound at 50%. For a boost I'm using the Mid-Focus EQ with scant low and high passes and some gain for volume.
> 
> But I'm still not close! I'll put up clips tonight or tomorrow, but I feel like I'm too muddy and mid-heavy. Any EQ tweaks to alleviate this give me odd spikes in the smoothness of the distortion, or makes it suddenly sound hollow or brittle. I don't understand dual-amping enough to try it myself, though I should, eh?
> 
> If a list of gear helps, I'm using a Schecter Blackjack ATX C-7 with an EMG 707X bridge, SD Blackout neck. All mahogany, ebony fretboard, so pretty dark in general. I'm going straight from my Pod to REAPER.
> 
> Help would be lovely!




I'll also have a tinker with this one tomorrow. I'm familiar with some of the Danza. Carroll 14 wossman 7 is an intense song and the play through vid of the one guitarists fretboard is inspiring.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I *may* have finally made some progress with my hd500. At the moment I am seemingly running stable on v1.31. I am going to bide my time a little and see if this holds up and then I'll take the leap to try and get it up to date. Fingers crossed


EDIT: As I posted this it randomly went into the infinite boot cycle again


----------



## DropTheSun

I see that some of you liked the basstone, i used in my song. Thanks for the feedback guys!
I found a great tutorial, how to dial some nice basstones from HD500/Pro/HD bean. 

So here you go:
POD HD PRO - bass tone tutorial - YouTube

Thanks goes to MojoJojo378 from youtube.


----------



## fraxtal

eek that bass tone is horrible in his tutorial - gotta better sound with just one amp model and a gate


----------



## spawnofthesith

Quick question, when doing the global settings reset is there any sort of indicator that it actually happened? In my fixing attempts whenever I change the firmware and do that I have not seen any


----------



## meambobbo

fraxtal said:


> eek that bass tone is horrible in his tutorial - gotta better sound with just one amp model and a gate


 
for his dual amp patch, he adds an EQ to one channel but not the other - BIG MISTAKE. OMG WAT A TOTAL NOOB.

i recommend adding the same EQ to the other channel with neutral settings so the added latency doesn't cause any phase cancellation. I bet that's why his end result sounds so scooped and dark. (as well as the mid-cut EQ post-mixer).

My main metal bass patch is actually a mix of the ampeg model pushed to distortion with a boosted Recto in the other channel. sounds like murder.


----------



## axxessdenied

https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/pod-hd-pro-line-6-dt25-combo
Just did a quick demo today.... i think i got a pretty fucking massive sound


----------



## RickyCigs

SDSM said:


> Thanks for the advice man! I have been using the treadplate, tread cab/off axis combo with the screamer for a boost out front and a little compression. I am working with the baritone LTD SC-607B guitar with EMG 707 pick ups. Its tuned to G# standard. Might have to try the mid focus eq...




ok, after listening to the deftones track, if your trying for a tone like that, using the tread cabinet is in the opposite direction of where your headed.

try the xxl cabinet with 409 mic, use a q filter in front with frequency at 45% q at 0% gain at around 20% type BP and mix around 45% to start with with. the treadplate amp model should get you there. if not, try the elektrik with the prescence knob turned down. 

oh, and put a tube comp at the start of the chain. threshold around 50 and level around 15-20.

even download my diezel patch that i posted and see how much closer that gets with your setup.


----------



## RickyCigs

for the danza tone, i would definitely say try the bogner model but with a mid focus eq for a boost. the bogner uses more dsp so you may be limited with dual amps.


----------



## RickyCigs

a couple new songs on the horizon. im waiting on some new strings in the mail though because mine are so dead from all the playing ive done lately. and of course no one around where i am sells 7 string sets. let alone the gauges i want. 

anyway, once those show up ill have a couple songs written and ill do some new playthrough vids for ya'll. now that i have monitors i can even wear my sombrero for the vids lol

and in other news, im seeking out the services of a good drummer for my next release, so it will will be double the awesomeness! i have a guy thats interested, but if anyone knows somebody that wants to take part that would be excellent. they would have to be willing to do all 5 songs though.


----------



## SDSM

RickyCigs said:


> ok, after listening to the deftones track, if your trying for a tone like that, using the tread cabinet is in the opposite direction of where your headed.
> 
> try the xxl cabinet with 409 mic, use a q filter in front with frequency at 45% q at 0% gain at around 20% type BP and mix around 45% to start with with. the treadplate amp model should get you there. if not, try the elektrik with the prescence knob turned down.
> 
> oh, and put a tube comp at the start of the chain. threshold around 50 and level around 15-20.
> 
> even download my diezel patch that i posted and see how much closer that gets with your setup.



Cheers man I will let you know how it goes when I try it out!


----------



## fraxtal

take it your using impulses ricky ?


----------



## axxessdenied

fraxtal said:


> take it your using impulses ricky ?



I'm pretty sure he's using the built in cabs.


----------



## RickyCigs

Yup. I'm back to just using the onboard cabs. It simplifies things for me.


----------



## VikingGuitar

I don't know what you guys are talking about. I'm liking Kake's bass tone a lot. It sounds a little thin in the vid, but he's obviously figured out how to make it work killer in a mix. Just my 2c.


----------



## DropTheSun

VikingGuitar said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about. I'm liking Kake's bass tone a lot. It sounds a little thin in the vid, but he's obviously figured out how to make it work killer in a mix. Just my 2c.



Thanks man!
Yeah, the basstone sits great in the mix for my taste at least. But i do use a single amp patch, it's on that video too. I didn't like the dual amp basstone so much in that video tutorial.


----------



## fraxtal

the single amp sounds fine but the dual yeah is pretty balls . made my mates modulus sound like a 100 dollar yamaha lol *he cringed


----------



## meambobbo

did anyone take a crack at my bass tones:
http://foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/BS_DethBass_2.h5e
http://foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/BS_DistBass_2.h5e
http://foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/BS_Clean_1.h5e


----------



## Deadnightshade

From personal experience the bass patches are highly dependable on the type of pickups..What works great for a p-type pickup might not work that good for j-type etc


----------



## psycle_1

meambobbo said:


> did anyone take a crack at my bass tones:
> http://foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/BS_DethBass_2.h5e
> http://foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/BS_DistBass_2.h5e
> http://foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/BS_Clean_1.h5e



I'll be tracking bass this Sunday and play around with these afterwards.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

In response to Bobbo saying that the 57 off axis has richer mids, I went on a search for combinations that sound good with the mic. I've found that using the 57on axis on the Tread and the 57off axis on the Greenback works very well together. I'm not sure if there are phase issues or how to cancel them, but it sounds great to me.


----------



## meambobbo

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> In response to Bobbo saying that the 57 off axis has richer mids, I went on a search for combinations that sound good with the mic. I've found that using the 57on axis on the Tread and the 57off axis on the Greenback works very well together. I'm not sure if there are phase issues or how to cancel them, but it sounds great to me.


 
According to my spreadsheet, there's 3 samples between them. Adding an EQ (6 samples) to one is not going to help - you'd get the same 3 sample difference. 3 samples isn't much - it's enough to notice slightly diminished high-end, but only in an area you'd likely filter out anyway.

For my Satriani patch I use the Greenbacks 57 off axis with I believe Uber 409 or Greenbacks 67 - can't remember which. In either case, I'm kind of in no man's land like above. But the tone is awesome. I've tried better matching cab/mic pairs, and I can't get the strong midrange I want for the Satch tone.

Lately I've been messing with Tread 57 on axis + Tread 87 and Tread 57 on axis plus 1 EQ + Tread 57 off axis. The key has been reducing Res. Level just a touch. Otherwise, they sound a bit fake, although the strong midrange response is very nice. Also keep Thump rather tame. I have to kill a lot of high end, but the end result is a very natural guitar tone that just sings. The Tread 57 on axis + Uber 409 combo seems to have a bit better and more natural tone to the high-end crunchiness, but I just can't get it as sweet in the midrange.

I tried to replace the Tread 57 on axis with Tread 57 off axis, and combine that with something else, but I always end up missing the on axis high-end - it's probably relatively less important in a big mix, but I always know it's not there and I .

Sometime in the next couple weeks I'm gonna make a setlist of all the good matches for dual cabs. The last one was more of a proof-of-concept type thing. This one will be more for usuable combinations (basically the highlighted ones in the spreadsheet).


----------



## PodHdBean

We need a place to upload patches that are made for pa speakers 
I've made all my patches for a 15 inch active speaker 
I think that would be very helpful for people going direct . 
I have a few patches to share if there is a thread or just maybe a web page for these patches


----------



## RickyCigs

PodHdBean said:


> We need a place to upload patches that are made for pa speakers
> I've made all my patches for a 15 inch active speaker
> I think that would be very helpful for people going direct .
> I have a few patches to share if there is a thread or just maybe a web page for these patches




Such a place exists. patch land


That being said, every tone changes with different guitars, so obviously every pa speaker will sound different as well. Otherwise there would only be one company making speakers and you wouldn't have any options. Not to mention that if someone uploads a patch for a 12" pa speaker, it obviously won't be ideal on a 15" or a 10"

Basically what I'm saying is quit being lazy and tweak your own patches like the rest of us


----------



## The Reverend

Hell, I've almost given up on worrying about speakers. I'm mostly concerned with something that sits well in a mix across different audio sources, like cheap headphones, laptops, or cars. It's almost made me give up tweaking patches so much since I realized that my tones sound so different coming from different sources.


----------



## PodHdBean

The line 6 site is full of a lot of shi**y patches honestly .I know what u mean by each speaker sounding different but I mean just a overall balance for front of Te house systems.Ive made several patches for different applications.It would be very helpful but I guess no one sees it because it doesn't exist.



RickyCigs said:


> Such a place exists. patch land
> 
> 
> That being said, every tone changes with different guitars, so obviously every pa speaker will sound different as well. Otherwise there would only be one company making speakers and you wouldn't have any options. Not to mention that if someone uploads a patch for a 12" pa speaker, it obviously won't be ideal on a 15" or a 10"
> 
> Basically what I'm saying is quit being lazy and tweak your own patches like the rest of us


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

meambobbo said:


> Long fucking post I won't waste post quoting  .


Yeah I saw today that there are 3 samples between them. Wouldn't putting a tube compressor before the greenback even it out and put them fairly in phase? I think you should try the patch out. It's quite nice sounding to me.


----------



## Veldar

I'm about to put a 500 on lay-by, but I'm not sure about the tracking of the octave up can someone try it on a bass with a low B string for me please?


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## meambobbo

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Yeah I saw today that there are 3 samples between them. Wouldn't putting a tube compressor before the greenback even it out and put them fairly in phase? I think you should try the patch out. It's quite nice sounding to me.


 
I will include this combination in my new setlist for dual cabs when I make it soon. I appreciate the suggestion - I wish ppl had found more.

The Tube Comp, if I remember correctly provides 6 samples delay @96kHZ. So if Channel A - Channel B = 3 samples latency, then adding a Tube Comp to Channel B would just end up with -3 samples latency - same difference. Shouldn't have much impact on tone, other than the compression (and the mild LP filter that comes with the tube comp).


----------



## meambobbo

PodHdBean said:


> The line 6 site is full of a lot of shi**y patches honestly .I know what u mean by each speaker sounding different but I mean just a overall balance for front of Te house systems.Ive made several patches for different applications.It would be very helpful but I guess no one sees it because it doesn't exist.


 
all mine are 4-5 stars, lol. i actually think they're not that great compared to later versions of them, but i refuse to keep re-uploading them to customtone.

i wanted to start a patch site at one point that would accomplish what you're saying, but ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## jmeezle

BOBBO!

I used one of your Periphery patches for this clip. It sounds nothing like a Periphery tone but that's OK because I'm not going for their tone (if that makes ANY sense).

I only used a SM57 0in away from the cap on a Mesa 4x12 through Redwirez.... do you guys think the tone needs more beef to it? I'm thinking about trying a R121 to add some depth, what do you guys think?

https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/teddy-new-clip

Thanks!


----------



## meambobbo

jmeezle said:


> BOBBO!
> 
> I used one of your Periphery patches for this clip. It sounds nothing like a Periphery tone but that's OK because I'm not going for their tone (if that makes ANY sense).
> 
> I only used a SM57 0in away from the cap on a Mesa 4x12 through Redwirez.... do you guys think the tone needs more beef to it? I'm thinking about trying a R121 to add some depth, what do you guys think?
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/teddy-new-clip
> 
> Thanks!


 
HEY!

sounds good to me, dude. probably wouldn't hurt to add the 121, but really I think what it needs is more bass guitar (was there even a bass in the mix?).


----------



## jmeezle

meambobbo said:


> HEY!
> 
> sounds good to me, dude. probably wouldn't hurt to add the 121, but really I think what it needs is more bass guitar (was there even a bass in the mix?).



There is, I just suck at dialing in a bass tone


----------



## meambobbo

there was just talk of bass patches on the last page! and I can't tell if it sucks or not - can't really hear it. Turn it up!

anyway, bass should always thicken things up - it's very important although most people don't realize how much it fills a mix. I'd get the bass right before messing anymore with the guitars - might end up covering some of the same ground.


----------



## RickyCigs

HUGE news for me!!! Wayne Hudspath, who collaborated on one song on my album has agreed to do vocals on all the tracks on my next release as well as I have a drummer lined up for sure now!!! 

Now I have to make sure I'm happy enough with my diezel tone so that I'll actually use it on every song lol I also have to step up my game and write the best riffs I've ever written as well as write some better solos.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

meambobbo said:


> I will include this combination in my new setlist for dual cabs when I make it soon. I appreciate the suggestion - I wish ppl had found more.
> 
> The Tube Comp, if I remember correctly provides 6 samples delay @96kHZ. So if Channel A - Channel B = 3 samples latency, then adding a Tube Comp to Channel B would just end up with -3 samples latency - same difference. Shouldn't have much impact on tone, other than the compression (and the mild LP filter that comes with the tube comp).


Oh okay, but the parametric and vetta comp (or red) should even it out? I assume I have to put each one in separate channels.


----------



## meambobbo

Right. The only issue is I find that other than the tube comp, the comps tend to alter the tone a little (to a lot depending on which one you use). Try to mute the other channel and toggle the comp on/off until you find the most neutral settings, then bring the other channel back in


----------



## axxessdenied

https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/just-an-idea-2
excuse the sloppy playing, was laying down ideas for a song, but this is another example of the pod hd pro + dt25 using the simulated cabinet output.


----------



## that short guy

Ok so after working on my tones lately I've come up with 5 guitar tones and 2 bass tones that I really liked. I made them all to do a "going away" song before I deploy to Afghanistan this summer. Every tone I made is in here. let me know what you think.

https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/letters-to-home


----------



## surfthealien

RickyCigs said:


> HUGE news for me!!! Wayne Hudspath, who collaborated on one song on my album has agreed to do vocals on all the tracks on my next release as well as I have a drummer lined up for sure now!!!
> 
> Now I have to make sure I'm happy enough with my diezel tone so that I'll actually use it on every song lol I also have to step up my game and write the best riffs I've ever written as well as write some better solos.



Or I can do all the solo's


----------



## surfthealien

I wanted to share my latest lead tone. Its just some captain morgan influenced improv. I am shooting for a mix of warren demartini and "flying in a blue dream" era satch. 

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/sailing-with-the-captain


----------



## RickyCigs

surfthealien said:


> Or I can do all the solo's



Perhaps... Keep in mind that every song will be as heavy or heavier than cannibalistic genocide lol


----------



## MikeK

These are a few of the tones I use in my band littledidweknow. They are kind of Danza ish, made for my RG8.

http://line6.com/customtone/profile/plethoric33/


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Has anybody run a POD HD direct through the line 6 stage source speakers? What's the verdict?


----------



## RickyCigs

TheShreddinHand said:


> Has anybody run a POD HD direct through the line 6 stage source speakers? What's the verdict?




ask Ross (xCaptainX) he uses them exclusively i believe.


----------



## VikingGuitar

Here's my first recording with the HD500. Liking it so far!


----------



## SDSM

axxessdenied said:


> https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/pod-hd-pro-line-6-dt25-combo
> Just did a quick demo today.... i think i got a pretty fucking massive sound



Great work man! May I ask what you use in your pod hd patch?


----------



## SDSM

VikingGuitar said:


> Here's my first recording with the HD500. Liking it so far!




That is awesome! I love that theme and film!


----------



## axxessdenied

SDSM said:


> Great work man! May I ask what you use in your pod hd patch?



Noise Gate > Q-Filter > Slo-100 Overdrive PRE > mixer > mid focus eq > studio eq 

Pretty simple patch, I keep the drive low (13%).

DT settings: Class A/B, Topology III, Pent-mode


I LOVE THE TONES FROM THE DT25 BTW


----------



## Metal Guitarist

Is Line 6 Monkey the software that can update the firmware on my Pod HD Pro?


----------



## VikingGuitar

Yep. When you load up monkey, it should look at the devices you have plugged in. If you have more than one, click on "Change Device" on the left to select between them (ie your UX2, your POD HD, etc.) In the main window, it'll show the firmware version and have a green check mark next to it if it's current. If it isn't, you can download it by clicking on it and then clicking the Update button.


----------



## vmFin

I tried boosting old jcm800 with pod hd400 today.

I normally use modded Boss SD-1 in the front, so I put that in the loop of HD. Pod was more for cleaning up the sound with eq (low cut, 3kHz boost), gate and effects.

Worked great, I cut through better and not too much tone suckage. Those wahs are pretty nice on pod.

Effect buttons are pretty close, i accidently hit two at the same time with shoes more than acceptable. Especially that loop switch isn't tha easy to hit.
Not ready to go live with this setup yet.

Also, I really need to buy eq and gate as separate fx...


----------



## Nemonic

vmFin said:


> I tried boosting old jcm800 with pod hd400 today.
> 
> I normally use modded Boss SD-1 in the front, so I put that in the loop of HD. Pod was more for cleaning up the sound with eq (low cut, 3kHz boost), gate and effects.
> 
> Worked great, I cut through better and not too much tone suckage. Those wahs are pretty nice on pod.
> 
> Effect buttons are pretty close, i accidently hit two at the same time with shoes more than acceptable. Especially that loop switch isn't tha easy to hit.
> Not ready to go live with this setup yet.
> 
> Also, I really need to buy eq and gate as separate fx...


Why? It seems to be a great device to pair with a tube amp with FX loop.
I have found out that HD is not a plug and play device. It requires serious knowledge. 
Consider trying that Q Filter to boost, I wonder how does it sound.


----------



## Metal Guitarist

Do you get good quality sound using the headphone jack on the Pod HD Pro? Also, can you record directly into your computer using just the Pod and the USB?


----------



## eXile2

What I did with the POD HD Pro:



It's running through a Marshall JCM 2000, and 1960 lead cab.


----------



## RickyCigs

Metal Guitarist said:


> Do you get good quality sound using the headphone jack on the Pod HD Pro? Also, can you record directly into your computer using just the Pod and the USB?



Have you not looked at the line 6 website? Every answer you've been looking for is there  

The headphone jack is just as good quality as any other output on the unit. You wouldn't hook up anything but headphones to it though. 

And yes you can record direct with usb.


----------



## Metal Guitarist

"Have you not looked at the line 6 website? Every answer you've been looking for is there  

The headphone jack is just as good quality as any other output on the unit. You wouldn't hook up anything but headphones to it though. 

And yes you can record direct with usb."



I just remember my old Peavey Vypyr sounding really bad through headphones. I feel stupid now. Thanks for the info.


----------



## vmFin

Nemonic said:


> Why? It seems to be a great device to pair with a tube amp with FX loop.
> I have found out that HD is not a plug and play device. It requires serious knowledge.
> Consider trying that Q Filter to boost, I wonder how does it sound.



Why what? SD-1? For cutting lows and adding mids and dist. And my 2203 doesn't have a loop. Actually this was modded to be used with X2n and GE-7 set to arrow, kinda like slayer rig. I was fine in standard tuning, but b is bit muddy with overdrive alone.
Just trying out stuff. Pod is normally at "home studio", amps at rehearsal space. Digged that setup with pod, used just for fx.

e: not too hot on the jcm800 modelling in hd...


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Some weeks ago I was asking how to control the noise and feedback with a stage amp (Head + Cabinet) at stage volume. Finally got to try today, one hard gate at the very beginning, and another hard gate ad the end. It didn't make much difference; noise would get loose sometimes.

The times are set to 0 ms, but the thresholds were different. The in threshold is by default higher than the out threshold, so I took thresholds on both hard gates to 65 db, just like the in threshold. It worked like a beauty in high volume, so I think I won't have problems onstage.

Thanks for all the suggestions I got in this forum!

P.S.: By the way...the mesa amp in the HD500 sounds awesome in my country-made amp head and cabinet. Sounds real high gain and in your face. I don't know if it sounds like a real Mesa, but damn, I get a very professional sound and I like it. I haven't tried the POD X3 or the XT, but the HD500 definitely sounds good and it has a quality sound.


----------



## thebunfather

New song day! Having a rough time getting the mix to sit right with this one...

https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/more-instrumental


----------



## RickyCigs

thebunfather said:


> New song day! Having a rough time getting the mix to sit right with this one...
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/more-instrumental




I'll give this a listen tomorrow and see if I can offer any insight. I'd check it out now but I've been busy most of the night already setting up some new tools and my work shop for my next guitar build 


Actually, tomorrow I should finally do the Bobbo patch demos.....


----------



## JLP2005

Yo, mother fuckers! Thought I'd contribute. 

You can get one of my stoner metal tones here: http://line6.com/customtone/tone/224113/

As heard in here: https://soundcloud.com/joey-probst/beard


Edit: Volume pot rolled almost off for first riff. You can hear the right guitar track roll back up between riffs.


----------



## Metal Guitarist

Awesome!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

What do you guys usually use for your cab resonance settings? I took your advice Bobbo and turned it down to around 40% with my Tread 57on axis and greenback 57 off axis. It sounds much better this way. Not nearly as harsh as when I had the resonance up high. 
Also, I fixed the phase issues and this is definitely my favorite cab and mic combo!


----------



## JLP2005

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> What do you guys usually use for your cab resonance settings? I took your advice Bobbo and turned it down to around 40% with my Tread 57on axis and greenback 57 off axis. It sounds much better this way. Not nearly as harsh as when I had the resonance up high.
> Also, I fixed the phase issues and this is definitely my favorite cab and mic combo!



I tend to run shit through re-cabinet, but when I just wanna fuck around, I mostly keep it simple with 57 on axis. I tend to go for the 'vintage' cab sims in the HD500, so the 'PhD' is good, and surprisingly, the Gibtone 'cab sim' (even though it models a 1x10 or some shit) is ridiculous. Aside from that, I use the Orange PPC4x12 sim in Recabinet 3.1.1

I will say this, though-- I think the cab sims on the POD HD500 are extremely powerful and scarily accurate when tweaked just right. Also, I always cut the bottom 50-80 hz, depending on tone. Tightens things up just nice.


----------



## meambobbo

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> What do you guys usually use for your cab resonance settings? I took your advice Bobbo and turned it down to around 40% with my Tread 57on axis and greenback 57 off axis. It sounds much better this way. Not nearly as harsh as when I had the resonance up high.
> Also, I fixed the phase issues and this is definitely my favorite cab and mic combo!


 
To me, some cabinets tend to get a loose, drone-y type sound when the Res. Level gets turned up. This also plays into the Thump DEP as well. You definitely have to find the sweet spots and EQ from there, rather than using them to EQ. Initially cranking Res. Level means more volume and a bit more midrange, and can make you think you're getting more tone, but when you EQ and volume compensate, it's not the case.

But at 0%, the tone becomes pretty much dead - very sterile, dry, etc. The highs are as crisp as they're going to get, but you get that stompbox distortion type tone where there's no momentum behind it. 

I think I settled around 35% on the Treadplate, with Thump and Decay at 50%...maybe Thump down to 45%.


----------



## RickyCigs

ok, so this was fairly time consuming, but hopefully it will benefit at least a couple people. as promised, here is the Meambobbo Tone Comparison. the comments tell you exactly what patch is used for each part of the clip. i used the same riff for every tone to give an accurate comparison. 

https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/meambobbo-tone-demo

Bobbo, your more than welcome to put this on your site if it meets your standards. i wont be heartbroken if you dont though.


----------



## The Reverend

RickyCigs said:


> ok, so this was fairly time consuming, but hopefully it will benefit at least a couple people. as promised, here is the Meambobbo Tone Comparison. the comments tell you exactly what patch is used for each part of the clip. i used the same riff for every tone to give an accurate comparison.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/meambobbo-tone-demo
> 
> Bobbo, your more than welcome to put this on your site if it meets your standards. i wont be heartbroken if you dont though.



I wish things like this existed everywhere. I was actually able to easily tell which tones I liked more, and then since I had so many handy comparisons, decide what it was about them I liked. Like for instance I liked the Meshuggah Chaosphere patches more than Obzen because they sounded a bit more fuller and rounder without reaching into the honky mids like some of the Periphery patches.


----------



## RickyCigs

The Reverend said:


> I wish things like this existed everywhere. I was actually able to easily tell which tones I liked more, and then since I had so many handy comparisons, decide what it was about them I liked. Like for instance I liked the Meshuggah Chaosphere patches more than Obzen because they sounded a bit more fuller and rounder without reaching into the honky mids like some of the Periphery patches.




im glad i could help out!


----------



## Metal Guitarist

I probably sound like an idiot and I know I have been asking a lot of questions on this forum, but what is reamping on a Pod HD Pro?


----------



## ilovefinnish

hi guys, yesterday I bought a FBV shortboard MKII to use it with my HD Pro, But I can't get it to work, I mean it doesn't work at all. It just change the preset name on the orange display when i change presets manually on the HD Pro. I've already read the line 6 advance guide and tried the calibration thing but still I can't get it to work properly.

Can somebody help me please?

Thanks.


----------



## RickyCigs

Metal Guitarist said:


> I probably sound like an idiot and I know I have been asking a lot of questions on this forum, but what is reamping on a Pod HD Pro?




Do you want to know what it is or how you do it?


----------



## Metal Guitarist

RickyCigs said:


> Do you want to know what it is or how you do it?


 

What it is. But it would also be great if you could also tell me how to do it.


----------



## VikingGuitar

It's basically taking a dry guitar line (like, no amp, effects, nothing) and running it through the POD HD so you get the amp/fx sound from the POD. I'm not 100% on the details of the process, but you basically run an OUT from your source (probably your computer) into the POD, and then back into the computer and record the new sound.


----------



## RickyCigs

Metal Guitarist said:


> What it is. But it would also be great if you could also tell me how to do it.



It's basically taking a perfect dry take and running back through the pod to get different tone options. 

I've posted the how to probably three times in this thread now. Just search back a few pages.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Jesus...the D-Activator 7 Bridge over the POD HD500 can be defined with only one word: Violent. I'm using the rectifier amp and cab model in the POD. I just finished recording guitars for one of my songs and it already sounds pro and record-like. I never expected to sound like this  whoaaa!


----------



## Chuck

Anyone know how to setup a nice liquid-y lead tone just with some delay and reverb? By liquid-y I mean Tosin or Misha's lead tone.


----------



## RickyCigs

RickyCigs said:


> ok, so this was fairly time consuming, but hopefully it will benefit at least a couple people. as promised, here is the Meambobbo Tone Comparison. the comments tell you exactly what patch is used for each part of the clip. i used the same riff for every tone to give an accurate comparison.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/meambobbo-tone-demo
> 
> Bobbo, your more than welcome to put this on your site if it meets your standards. i wont be heartbroken if you dont though.



I'll bump this since it ended up at the bottom of the last page!


----------



## Mordacain

Misery Theory said:


> Anyone know how to setup a nice liquid-y lead tone just with some delay and reverb? By liquid-y I mean Tosin or Misha's lead tone.



I'd use the SLO Overdrive model, maybe 50% gain, lots of mids & bass, roll back on the treble. I'd introduce a little extra sag if using the full amp model.

For delay I'd recommend the analog model with 30-40% mix (to taste) 500-700ms (again to taste), play around with the depth and rate of the modulation to make it more pronounced or less. If you don't want the modulation, then just use digital delay.

Reverb I'd use either plate or room and set it fairly low mix, 10-15%

You can also toy with running the SLO gain even lower and running the Chandler Tube Driver model before the amp for some sweet gain stacking.

Another trick would be to blend the SLO Overdrive and SLO Crunch models Left / Right with varying levels of sag and run the models 70/30 (or just experiment with the ratio) each channel


----------



## Chuck

Sweet, thanks man


----------



## Mordacain

Misery Theory said:


> Sweet, thanks man



Np, the SLO models have been my go-to for smooth lead tones out of the Pod since the firmware update that provided them.

Before that I was making do with the Recto and Bogner models and varying degrees of EQ & overdrive


----------



## RickyCigs

Interesting thoughts. I may have to test out a soldano lead tone for my songs in progress. I tried the plexi a few times but it has basically no gain when compared to my rhythm tone so it just sounds off. The soldano has probably the most gain of any model so I wouldn't even need a boost. 

If I get something good ill post the patch. I'll even make one with one of the pod delays. Although I'll be using my mxr carbon copy for my actual recordings.


----------



## Mordacain

RickyCigs said:


> Interesting thoughts. I may have to test out a soldano lead tone for my songs in progress. I tried the plexi a few times but it has basically no gain when compared to my rhythm tone so it just sounds off. The soldano has probably the most gain of any model so I wouldn't even need a boost.
> 
> If I get something good ill post the patch. I'll even make one with one of the pod delays. Although I'll be using my mxr carbon copy for my actual recordings.



I honestly just use the POD like I do any amp for the most part. The Plexi can get some fantastic singing lead tones out of it, but the secret for that is just like the actual amp - it's all about the power amp section being pushed.

Gain-stacking works really well also, so it's not bad to experiment with chaining a bunch of pedal with the gain set low into a low-mid gain amp.


----------



## RickyCigs

Mordacain said:


> I honestly just use the POD like I do any amp for the most part. The Plexi can get some fantastic singing lead tones out of it, but the secret for that is just like the actual amp - it's all about the power amp section being pushed.
> 
> Gain-stacking works really well also, so it's not bad to experiment with chaining a bunch of pedal with the gain set low into a low-mid gain amp.



I had the master set to 100% with a q filter in front and it still sounded like the gain knob was stuck on 2 lol I think the soldano will work better, but I may have to try the plexi with multiple gain stages. 

I guess my brain just tells me I can't do things that I wouldn't do on an actual amp when really I can do whatever sounds good. I can't wreck anything by trying. 

Actually, at first I was a little hesitant to use eq's on my pod because I didn't like how they made the tone of my 6505 or my engl sound processed. Then I realized that I was using a piece of digital equipment and I could do whatever the hell i wanted!!!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

RickyCigs said:


> ok, so this was fairly time consuming, but hopefully it will benefit at least a couple people. as promised, here is the Meambobbo Tone Comparison. the comments tell you exactly what patch is used for each part of the clip. i used the same riff for every tone to give an accurate comparison.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/meambobbo-tone-demo
> 
> Bobbo, your more than welcome to put this on your site if it meets your standards. i wont be heartbroken if you dont though.


----------



## VikingGuitar

JLP2005 said:


> Yo, mother fuckers! Thought I'd contribute.
> 
> You can get one of my stoner metal tones here: http://line6.com/customtone/tone/224113/
> 
> As heard in here: https://soundcloud.com/joey-probst/beard
> 
> 
> Edit: Volume pot rolled almost off for first riff. You can hear the right guitar track roll back up between riffs.



Finally got around to listening to this. Sounds awesome, dude. Definitely has that "Red Fang" feel


----------



## MF_Kitten

leechmasterargentina said:


> Jesus...the D-Activator 7 Bridge over the POD HD500 can be defined with only one word: Violent. I'm using the rectifier amp and cab model in the POD. I just finished recording guitars for one of my songs and it already sounds pro and record-like. I never expected to sound like this  whoaaa!



That's great news, because my custom 7 string is getting a D Activator 7 pair!


----------



## vent187

Just got my POD HD500. Made a test mix using my Parker P42 with a Bare Knuckle Black Hawk Alnico bridge pickup. This is literally the first rhythm patch I made. I've used absolutely no Post EQ or effects on the Rhythm tracks. Not even a high pass or low pass filter. Sounds huge and punchy. Check it out!

Loving this unit!

https://soundcloud.com/sameersuri187/pod-hd500-high-gain-test-bare


----------



## JLP2005

VikingGuitar said:


> Finally got around to listening to this. Sounds awesome, dude. Definitely has that "Red Fang" feel



Glad you like it! The JCM 800 model is scary in it's accuracies. I like to toy with the tube comp threshhold in that particular patch-- you always get a great tone with an adjustment, but it just swaps the color of the tone. 

Next up is Blakkheim's tone on Unblessing the Purity. 

I love this site.


----------



## VikingGuitar

vent187 said:


> Just got my POD HD500. Made a test mix using my Parker P42 with a Bare Knuckle Black Hawk Alnico bridge pickup. This is literally the first rhythm patch I made. I've used absolutely no Post EQ or effects on the Rhythm tracks. Not even a high pass or low pass filter. Sounds huge and punchy. Check it out!
> 
> Loving this unit!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/sameersuri187/pod-hd500-high-gain-test-bare



Rad, dude! Definitely heavy, and especially awesome for a first patch! The bass is getting a little lost, but still powerful. Right on.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Mordacain said:


> Np, the SLO models have been my go-to for smooth lead tones out of the Pod since the firmware update that provided them.
> 
> Before that I was making do with the Recto and Bogner models and varying degrees of EQ & overdrive



the SLO100 model on the X3 series was my favourite for leads. It seems that is still true with the new Soldano models on the HD series as well.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

Im having an issue with my hd500. Knob 4 seems to do what ever it feels like doing. ill be slowly turning it to adjust parameters and out of nowhere it does one of 3 things. 1, does nothing just stays at the same value, 2, jumps dramatically ahead, 3 jumps dramatically below. this is happening in both clockwise and counter clockwise turns.

anybody else have this problem? something i can do to fix it? its really making editing a pain!


----------



## RickyCigs

guitarfreak1387 said:


> Im having an issue with my hd500. Knob 4 seems to do what ever it feels like doing. ill be slowly turning it to adjust parameters and out of nowhere it does one of 3 things. 1, does nothing just stays at the same value, 2, jumps dramatically ahead, 3 jumps dramatically below. this is happening in both clockwise and counter clockwise turns.
> 
> anybody else have this problem? something i can do to fix it? its really making editing a pain!


 
try blowing it out with some compressed air when its turned off. rotate it back and forth as you blow. (thats what she said)


----------



## Mordacain

guitarfreak1387 said:


> Im having an issue with my hd500. Knob 4 seems to do what ever it feels like doing. ill be slowly turning it to adjust parameters and out of nowhere it does one of 3 things. 1, does nothing just stays at the same value, 2, jumps dramatically ahead, 3 jumps dramatically below. this is happening in both clockwise and counter clockwise turns.
> 
> anybody else have this problem? something i can do to fix it? its really making editing a pain!



Knob 4 has different adjustment rates since the parameters it adjusts can be very long (like ms for delay). So, when slowly turn it, it goes up in small increments. When you turn it faster it goes in larger increments. It's a bit tricky to work with, but I prefer the way it works versus a set scroll speed.

/Edit - what you're describing is the unit operating as designed is basically what I was trying to say. Also, this is the reason I do most of my editing on a computer.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

Mordacain said:


> Knob 4 has different adjustment rates since the parameters it adjusts can be very long (like ms for delay). So, when slowly turn it, it goes up in small increments. When you turn it faster it goes in larger increments. It's a bit tricky to work with, but I prefer the way it works versus a set scroll speed.
> 
> /Edit - what you're describing is the unit operating as designed is basically what I was trying to say. Also, this is the reason I do most of my editing on a computer.



yeah thats how its suppose to work, mine is not working properly. ill turn it clockwise and it will start going up in value then randomly down in value while still turning it clockwise. also jumps from say 479ms to 100ms while still turning clockwise. its messed up.


----------



## Metal Guitarist

Line 6 Edit works with the Pod HD Pro right?


----------



## Mordacain

guitarfreak1387 said:


> yeah thats how its suppose to work, mine is not working properly. ill turn it clockwise and it will start going up in value then randomly down in value while still turning it clockwise. also jumps from say 479ms to 100ms while still turning clockwise. its messed up.



Ah, my bad, misread your original post. I'd say warranty service needed for that... pretty sure those knobs are not actual pots which would mean an issue with the IC board sending the signals from that knob to the pod mainboard (guessing here). Either way, not something that's user-serviceable. You can try the compressed air, but I doubt that would do any good since it's not a mechanical interface.


----------



## Mordacain

Metal Guitarist said:


> Line 6 Edit works with the Pod HD Pro right?



As far as I know, yes


----------



## guitarfreak1387

Mordacain said:


> Ah, my bad, misread your original post. I'd say warranty service needed for that... pretty sure those knobs are not actual pots which would mean an issue with the IC board sending the signals from that knob to the pod mainboard (guessing here). Either way, not something that's user-serviceable. You can try the compressed air, but I doubt that would do any good since it's not a mechanical interface.



its no problem, kinda what i though happened. but i bought it used a while back. dont know if it would still be under warranty. it didnt do this when i first got it, just recently started like a month ago. would a reset work maybe? not exactly sure how to do it.


----------



## Mordacain

guitarfreak1387 said:


> its no problem, kinda what i though happened. but i bought it used a while back. dont know if it would still be under warranty. it didnt do this when i first got it, just recently started like a month ago. would a reset work maybe? not exactly sure how to do it.



You can certainly try the reset or upgrading the firmware. From what it sounds like though, I would doubt it being a software / firmware issue.

I'd hook it up to a computer and see if the HD Edit works properly. That will at least verify that pod mainboard isn't faulty. Of course, if it works properly on the computer, then you might just need to determine if it's a big enough problem to even mess with further.


----------



## RickyCigs

ok, heres my new soldano lead tone. fairly basic but sounds great to my ears!

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/224125/


----------



## Metal Guitarist

Could someone explain to me how to use patches off of Custom Tone for a Pod HD Pro? I have Line 6 HD Pro Edit and Monkey if those things are required. I don't actually have a Pod yet, but I am planning to get one soon and I want to be prepared. So after I hit "get tone" on Custom Tone, what do I do from there? Btw, Thanks for all your help on this thread! I much appreciate it.


----------



## Metal Guitarist

Metal Guitarist said:


> Could someone explain to me how to use patches off of Custom Tone for a Pod HD Pro? I have Line 6 HD Pro Edit and Monkey if those things are required. I don't actually have a Pod yet, but I am planning to get one soon and I want to be prepared. So after I hit "get tone" on Custom Tone, what do I do from there? Btw, Thanks for all your help on this thread! I much appreciate it.


 
Never mind this guys! I figured it out.


----------



## RickyCigs

Metal Guitarist said:


> Could someone explain to me how to use patches off of Custom Tone for a Pod HD Pro? I have Line 6 HD Pro Edit and Monkey if those things are required. I don't actually have a Pod yet, but I am planning to get one soon and I want to be prepared. So after I hit "get tone" on Custom Tone, what do I do from there? Btw, Thanks for all your help on this thread! I much appreciate it.




you double click om it and it opens. you obviously can only do that with files for hd pro unless you have the jzab converter. 

dont waste your time with tones on custom tone unless you see or hear them here first. you'll thank me. i can post my customtone page when you get your pod and im sure youll see bobbo's link to all his tones.


----------



## meambobbo

RickyCigs said:


> ok, so this was fairly time consuming, but hopefully it will benefit at least a couple people. as promised, here is the Meambobbo Tone Comparison. the comments tell you exactly what patch is used for each part of the clip. i used the same riff for every tone to give an accurate comparison.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/meambobbo-tone-demo
> 
> Bobbo, your more than welcome to put this on your site if it meets your standards. i wont be heartbroken if you dont though.


 
Wow, so I've been MIA for a few pages and am just seeing some things. Rick, thanks so much for doing this, although I'm still tweaking. I will certainly post it when I get a chance. A lot of these patches sound totally different now - you can tell in your clip they're too thin and they all sound a little too similar. I have one more pass to make, but I'm generally very happy with them. I totally changed up my bass patches last night. Now they sound like you're being bludgeoned. This is going to be a hectic week for me, so don't expect any releases, but I'm going to get them out hopefully before vacation in early June. It'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Perge

Hey guys  new song, with my new guit-fiddle, a fender blacktop strat with an EMG-81x/60x.

It's very...LoG/Trivium-esque

Tell me what you think 

https://soundcloud.com/caleb-baker-1/i-wont-let-you-preach-your


----------



## Alice AKW

So... it's snowing, so I tweaked a bit on my Periphery patch

I think the snow brings good luck...

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s...3E6UIgbICJ_M7efSpN5pkD3o5rgBNLz5Ob5Ne2MQ&dl=1


----------



## Chuck

^ Sounds identical to the original recording to my ears!!!


----------



## Metal Guitarist

When I try to change the name of my patches on Line 6 HD Pro Edit it keeps going back to the original name off of Custom Tone or it just goes back to saying New Tone. How do I change the name of the patch?


----------



## Alice AKW

Tones are up! The one in the clip above is the "Kane Djent" patch

http://line6.com/customtone/profile/KaneWolf/


----------



## jmeezle

All of you guys are awesome. Thanks for providing great patches, much appreciated!


----------



## Alice AKW

Not a problem! I'd love to see what you guys do with my patches


----------



## leechmasterargentina

vent187 said:


> Just got my POD HD500. Made a test mix using my Parker P42 with a Bare Knuckle Black Hawk Alnico bridge pickup. This is literally the first rhythm patch I made. I've used absolutely no Post EQ or effects on the Rhythm tracks. Not even a high pass or low pass filter. Sounds huge and punchy. Check it out!
> 
> Loving this unit!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/sameersuri187/pod-hd500-high-gain-test-bare



Sounds great! What amp model did you use?


----------



## RickyCigs

Misery Theory said:


> ^ Sounds identical to the original recording to my ears!!!




thats because it IS the original recording....


----------



## vent187

leechmasterargentina said:


> Sounds great! What amp model did you use?



The Fireball model (matching cab) with a TS and noise gate. Just so easy to get a good tone out of this unit.


----------



## vent187

VikingGuitar said:


> Rad, dude! Definitely heavy, and especially awesome for a first patch! The bass is getting a little lost, but still powerful. Right on.



Thanks, man! I actually don't have a bass guitar. I just record my guitar clean and then drop tune it in Reaper. Some limitations, obviously. But works for now. Haha!


----------



## PrestoDone

Perge said:


> Hey guys  new song, with my new guit-fiddle, a fender blacktop strat with an EMG-81x/60x.
> 
> It's very...LoG/Trivium-esque
> 
> Tell me what you think
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/caleb-baker-1/i-wont-let-you-preach-your



Your tone reminds me alot of Children of Bodom. What patch and guitar are you using?


----------



## Alice AKW

RickyCigs said:


> thats because it IS the original recording....



I'll record one without the song behind it tomorrow.


----------



## RickyCigs

Kane_Wolf said:


> I'll record one without the song behind it tomorrow.



deal. i checked out the patch and it has the right sound, but it seems pretty thin to me. 

that being said, i did this right after trying it out with a combo of my peripherick and deizel patches. 

https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/icarus-lives-rickycigs

its not quite perfect, but i just decided to learn the riff less than an hour ago and programmed some drums quickly. what do you guys think?


----------



## Alice AKW

RickyCigs said:


> deal. i checked out the patch and it has the right sound, but it seems pretty thin to me.
> 
> that being said, i did this right after trying it out with a combo of my peripherick and deizel patches.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/icarus-lives-rickycigs
> 
> its not quite perfect, but i just decided to learn the riff less than an hour ago and programmed some drums quickly. what do you guys think?



The thin-ness could come from a difference in pickups and the fact that the clip above is dual-tracked. That kind of music doesn't really institute a conventionally "Thick" tone, as most bands quad-track.


----------



## RickyCigs

Perge said:


> Hey guys  new song, with my new guit-fiddle, a fender blacktop strat with an EMG-81x/60x.
> 
> It's very...LoG/Trivium-esque
> 
> Tell me what you think
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/caleb-baker-1/i-wont-let-you-preach-your




with a little sharper attack this could sound great.it would tighten up your mix too. just my $0.02


----------



## RickyCigs

Kane_Wolf said:


> The thin-ness could come from a difference in pickups and the fact that the clip above is dual-tracked. That kind of music doesn't really institute a conventionally "Thick" tone, as most bands quad-track.




i happen to know for a fact that misha only double tracks. however, theres three guitarists and the other two im sure have at least one. ive heard lots of mishas guitar only tracks and theyre much thicker.

dont get me wrong, im not saying theres a problem with your patch, i just prefer a thicker tone because i basically only double track now. you get a way sharper attack with only two tracks than 4. unless your beyond godlike in the tightness department. ive been inspired by ola englund a lot lately by him only ever double tracking, so my goal is to get as full of a tone as him by doing the same


----------



## Alice AKW

RickyCigs said:


> i happen to know for a fact that misha only double tracks. however, theres three guitarists and the other two im sure have at least one. ive heard lots of mishas guitar only tracks and theyre much thicker.
> 
> dont get me wrong, im not saying theres a problem with your patch, i just prefer a thicker tone because i basically only double track now. you get a way sharper attack with only two tracks than 4. unless your beyond godlike in the tightness department. ive been inspired by ola englund a lot lately by him only ever double tracking, so my goal is to get as full of a tone as him by doing the same



Precisely the reason all of my other patches have a lot more low end. Was trying to find the right amount of cut in the low end to get the proper tightness for that one


----------



## Alice AKW

OCD got the better of me, EQ'd in a bit more thump and thickness

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s...-4JKi87L2_ookYvxE3PGWUMLynZ5l7_5kfmWjB4g&dl=1


----------



## DropTheSun

Some 8-string Low-E djenty clip for you guys. Of course, everything is recorded with POD HD500, like always. 

https://soundcloud.com/mediumplayer/8-string-low-e-rhythm-test

This is by far the best, i can get from Blackouts PU's and POD HD500 and i like the sound.


----------



## Perge

PrestoDone said:


> Your tone reminds me alot of Children of Bodom. What patch and guitar are you using?



It's a tweaked version of Meambobbo's As I lay Dying tone, I use it as a base because, well, It's pretty close to the tone I've always tried to get on my own lmao.

And I'm using a fender blacktop strat. Maple neck and alder body. EMG 81x in the bridge and an 60x in the bridge. It's got that perfect amount of crunch with this patch.


----------



## jmeezle

Just finished up this interlude-ish track a couple days ago. Clean guitar is DI w/ Guitar Rig 4, distorted guitar is one of Meambobb's Periphery patches.

https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/detriment-rough-idea

Drop E w/ EMG 808's... I think it turned out OK.


----------



## st2012

Finally picked one of these up yesterday. Barely got any sleep last night but had a blast messing with it. Can't wait to try out some of the patches in this thread over the next few days.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

vent187 said:


> The Fireball model (matching cab) with a TS and noise gate. Just so easy to get a good tone out of this unit.



Great! Next time I'm gonna give it a try. I have played with the ENGL but I feel I don't get the high gain sound I can get with the Mesa. That's why my tones are Mesa based only...


----------



## RickyCigs

Kane_Wolf said:


> Precisely the reason all of my other patches have a lot more low end. Was trying to find the right amount of cut in the low end to get the proper tightness for that one



Too much low end on the guitars makes for a muddy mix. Guitars are midrange instruments


----------



## DropTheSun

st2012 said:


> Finally picked one of these up yesterday. Barely got any sleep last night but had a blast messing with it. Can't wait to try out some of the patches in this thread over the next few days.



Congrats! 
Chimpspanners rhythm tone tutorial is a great starting point for a good solid Hi gain tone. So here you go. If you haven't already found this one. 

Quick HD Pro Rhythm Tone Test - YouTube


----------



## Alice AKW

RickyCigs said:


> Too much low end on the guitars makes for a muddy mix. Guitars are midrange instruments



I never said I put in so much low end the windows explode when I palm mute.


----------



## meambobbo

Kane_Wolf said:


> I never said I put in so much low end the windows explode when I palm mute.


 
It'd be a lot cooler if you did


----------



## Alice AKW

meambobbo said:


> It'd be a lot cooler if you did



That's what the "Fireballs" patch is for  Tweaking em all a little bit more today, will post a setlist up here later.


----------



## RickyCigs

Kane_Wolf said:


> That's what the "Fireballs" patch is for  Tweaking em all a little bit more today, will post a setlist up here later.



Try focusing on the low mids rather than the bass end of things. Judging by what you boosted on the patch I tried, you don't need any more. I noticed a boost in the range where the kick drum sits as well as where the bass guitars low end sits. 

Of course this is just my opinion.


----------



## Alice AKW

RickyCigs said:


> Try focusing on the low mids rather than the bass end of things. Judging by what you boosted on the patch I tried, you don't need any more. I noticed a boost in the range where the kick drum sits as well as where the bass guitars low end sits.
> 
> Of course this is just my opinion.



Tweaking my main rhythm patch now, sits a lot better now that I've cut a bit off the 80hz boost on the Post EQ


----------



## RickyCigs

Kane_Wolf said:


> Tweaking my main rhythm patch now, sits a lot better now that I've cut a bit off the 80hz boost on the Post EQ



You might also want to consider getting rid of the huge boost on the mixer since its clipping all your post eq's. Bobbo has a bunch about it in his guide.


----------



## Alice AKW

RickyCigs said:


> You might also want to consider getting rid of the huge boost on the mixer since its clipping all your post eq's. Bobbo has a bunch about it in his guide.



I didn't realize the mixer boosted after all the EQ's would still clip them


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

So I've been tweaking my Pod HD500 and I've gotten some pretty great sounding patches now. This thing is pretty awesome. 

This isn't HD related, but it is X3 related. 
Regarding AMAZING cab combos, try putting the Treadplate 4x12 w/ 57 On Axis with the Line 6 4x12 w/ 57 Off Axis. 
I've been experimenting with the use of bass cabs in guitar tones. 

Treadplate 4x12 w/ 57 On Axis with the BASS Green 20 4x12 w/ 47 Tube Close = Best cab combo yet.


----------



## RickyCigs

Kane_Wolf said:


> I didn't realize the mixer boosted after all the EQ's would still clip them



I could have seen them wrong. I thought they were after the mixer


----------



## RickyCigs

Ocara-Jacob said:


> So I've been tweaking my Pod HD500 and I've gotten some pretty great sounding patches now. This thing is pretty awesome.
> 
> This isn't HD related, but it is X3 related.
> Regarding AMAZING cab combos, try putting the Treadplate 4x12 w/ 57 On Axis with the Line 6 4x12 w/ 57 Off Axis.
> I've been experimenting with the use of bass cabs in guitar tones.
> 
> Treadplate 4x12 w/ 57 On Axis with the BASS Green 20 4x12 w/ 47 Tube Close = Best cab combo yet.



That really doesn't help us any since we don't have all those cabinets.


----------



## Alice AKW

RickyCigs said:


> I could have seen them wrong. I thought they were after the mixer



i put them all before the mixer, as per Bobbo the great's guide. But for shits, I dropped the mixer boost in all the patches and tweaked the parametric eq to cut out the sizzle with a wider Q, sounds even better.


----------



## Veldar

I'm getting one tommorow if its $400 or under.


----------



## st2012

Veldar said:


> I'm getting one tommorow if its $400 or under.



Well I hope you don't have to work the day after because I nearly fell asleep on my feet today.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

RickyCigs said:


> That really doesn't help us any since we don't have all those cabinets.




I know but there's no source of information for the X3 on here so I figured I'd just throw the information into the largest Pod related thread.


----------



## MF_Kitten

One thing to remember that usually you don't really want a lot of low end in your guitar tone to get a deep tone. You want less low mids. Scooping around 200 hz gives you a deep yet articulate tone.


----------



## Alice AKW

MF_Kitten said:


> One thing to remember that usually you don't really want a lot of low end in your guitar tone to get a deep tone. You want less low mids. Scooping around 200 hz gives you a deep yet articulate tone.



I will try that tonight, thanks!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Any suggestions for 30STM tone from their self-titled album; I remember they all had Dual or Tri Recs on stage in 2002, but they're tone is so washed in effects and I try to get that but it always goes overboard so fast (or muddy and not clear).

I'm sure there's some studio magic going on, but there has to be options for getting close.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

has anyone had the broken usb issue and was able to fix it themselves?.

I had an issue with my hd500 a while back about not having my computer being able to find my pod connected. this was the 2nd time i ever connected it to my computer when it wouldn't show up. was told it was possibly a software issue, deleted edit and monkey, reloaded them and still nothing. 

today i found out the issue, the plastic block in the hd units usp port was missing and apparently broken off in the actual usb cable so i still have to block. i took it out and put it back in the pins like it was never broken and still wont connect.

and to make matters worse, I bought it used, over a year ago. so no warranty.


----------



## Veldar

Veldar said:


> I'm getting one tommorow if its $400 or under.



It was $620 so I'm going to save up and get one from ebay.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## PrestoDone

Zzounds has b stock pod hd500s for $399....i got one of those about 2weeks ago....mint condition even had the plastic on the screen


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## RickyCigs

That's a killer deal!

Ok, so here's some questions for my fellow pod friends/fans. 

What should I do for my next video? A new song or maybe another tone video? Or maybe just a video showing some of my gear/guitars/setup? 

Also, I'm torn between the crunch lab and d activator for the bridge pickup in my upcoming all walnut guitar build. I will definitely be using a liquifire for the neck but can't decide for the bridge. I've had three 7's and two 6's with a crunchlab but only my 8 has a d-activator. 

I was super pumped to use the new seymour duncan nazgul, but then when i realized that it was basically a "super distortion" I got turned off as they usually sound best in darker guitars like mahogany. And walnut being bright like maple, it might be a little too much.


----------



## The Reverend

RickyCigs said:


> That's a killer deal!
> 
> Ok, so here's some questions for my fellow pod friends/fans.
> 
> What should I do for my next video? A new song or maybe another tone video? Or maybe just a video showing some of my gear/guitars/setup?
> 
> Also, I'm torn between the crunch lab and d activator for the bridge pickup in my upcoming all walnut guitar build. I will definitely be using a liquifire for the neck but can't decide for the bridge. I've had three 7's and two 6's with a crunchlab but only my 8 has a d-activator.
> 
> I was super pumped to use the new seymour duncan nazgul, but then when i realized that it was basically a "super distortion" I got turned off as they usually sound best in darker guitars like mahogany. And walnut being bright like maple, it might be a little too much.



Do all of the above, man! 

I have an Ibby with a D-Activator that I actually just got today, and it's pretty dark in a basswood body. That leads me to think that a D-Activator would sound pretty even in a walnut body.


----------



## Veldar

PrestoDone said:


> Zzounds has b stock pod hd500s for $399....i got one of those about 2weeks ago....mint condition even had the plastic on the screen
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_



But I'm in Australia....


----------



## RickyCigs

The Reverend said:


> Do all of the above, man!
> 
> I have an Ibby with a D-Activator that I actually just got today, and it's pretty dark in a basswood body. That leads me to think that a D-Activator would sound pretty even in a walnut body.



Haha not a bad idea.... Maybe I'll do a video explaining the Q filter a bit. Then a gear vid and then later on a playthrough. I'm still waiting for my damn strings to show up in the mail 

Now that I think of it, my d-activator 8's don't sound overly dark in my mahogany rga8, but they are modeled after actives, so they may sound somewhat similar in a bunch of different woods. 

When you play a power chord on the 7tha and 6th string, which string is dominant in the tone? I've found that on both my current crunchlab 7's the 6th tends to be more dominant when it rings out. Maybe I'll have to just play around with my 8 and forget that the 8th string is there lol


----------



## Nemonic

Ricky, I wonder what you could do with a "live" eight string patch. I have been experimenting with delaying one side with 30 ms to create a pseudo double tracked sound. Also using only a single cab. It is always a Hiway/57 on axis in my case.


----------



## Matt_D_

Veldar said:


> But I'm in Australia....



i ordered mine from amazon


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Hey guys, is any programming necessary with the FBV short board and the Pro HD or is it just plug and play?


----------



## VikingGuitar

Veldar said:


> But I'm in Australia....



Honestly, I would just wait if you can. They show up for sale on sevenstring frequently, and you're bound to find one in Australia for under $400. I mean, if you need it NOW, then go ahead and do what you have to do. But that extra $200+ could go to new pickups, new recording software, a lot of burritos...


----------



## japs5607

TheShreddinHand said:


> Hey guys, is any programming necessary with the FBV short board and the Pro HD or is it just plug and play?



Just plug it in and away you go. You may want to assign expression pedal and individual switches. Put nothing is needed for changing patches.


----------



## RickyCigs

Nemonic said:


> Ricky, I wonder what you could do with a "live" eight string patch. I have been experimenting with delaying one side with 30 ms to create a pseudo double tracked sound. Also using only a single cab. It is always a Hiway/57 on axis in my case.




Not a bad idea, but I don't really have a live setting to test it with... I'll give it some thought though. It definitely won't be a single cab patch though lol


----------



## TheShreddinHand

japs5607 said:


> Just plug it in and away you go. You may want to assign expression pedal and individual switches. Put nothing is needed for changing patches.



Thanks!


----------



## Chuck

Anyone else ever experience getting really digital sounding tones when you using 2 amps?


----------



## Mordacain

Misery Theory said:


> Anyone else ever experience getting really digital sounding tones when you using 2 amps?



This is most likely digital clipping, most likely the signal is just too hot. Try lowering the channel volume on both amps and disabling any EQ effects.

I was getting this from trying to boost my signal too far to try and run my Tube Cake at normal volumes.


----------



## RickyCigs

I second the digital clipping. All my newest patches are dual amps (dual cabs, same amp) and they sound better than ever. 

Using two different amps never sounded good to me.


----------



## Mordacain

RickyCigs said:


> I second the digital clipping. All my newest patches are dual amps (dual cabs, same amp) and they sound better than ever.
> 
> Using two different amps never sounded good to me.



I get really good results for clean tones with different amps.

My favorite clean patch currently is a HiWatt blended with the Dr Z.

Also, with the heavier stuff, I used to use two amps but with different sag characteristics.

The trick is definitely blending the two. I usually just center pan both, but I'll also go with different ratios, say 70/30


----------



## RickyCigs

Mordacain said:


> I get really good results for clean tones with different amps.
> 
> My favorite clean patch currently is a HiWatt blended with the Dr Z.
> 
> Also, with the heavier stuff, I used to use two amps but with different sag characteristics.
> 
> The trick is definitely blending the two. I usually just center pan both, but I'll also go with different ratios, say 70/30



I usually just go with different channel volumes and keep everything panned to center. I also always have sag at 0 lol as well as I never use clean tones. 

The one time I did use a clean tone, I cheated and used Bobbo's periphery clean patch and then ran it into a redwirez impulse as well as keeping the pod impulse.


----------



## Veldar

Matt_D_ said:


> i ordered mine from amazon



How was the experience?
Did it take long and was it in good condition?



VikingGuitar said:


> Honestly, I would just wait if you can. They show up for sale on sevenstring frequently, and you're bound to find one in Australia for under $400. I mean, if you need it NOW, then go ahead and do what you have to do. But that extra $200+ could go to new pickups, new recording software, a lot of burritos...



I didn't have the $600 that's why I didn't buy it


----------



## Matt_D_

Veldar said:


> How was the experience?
> Did it take long and was it in good condition?
> I didn't have the $600 that's why I didn't buy it



took a couple of weeks, arrived perfect. only trick is the US power adaptor.
you might be able to order one from ishibashi too

Matt D


----------



## RickyCigs

ok, so i may be asking a lot, but i have a facebook page for my music now and if you would all head over and like it if you dig my music, that would be great  there may be a new single released soon by wayne hudspath and myself that you would get to hear....

https://www.facebook.com/ThroughTheConsumed


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> That's a killer deal!
> 
> Ok, so here's some questions for my fellow pod friends/fans.
> 
> What should I do for my next video? A new song or maybe another tone video? Or maybe just a video showing some of my gear/guitars/setup?
> 
> Also, I'm torn between the crunch lab and d activator for the bridge pickup in my upcoming all walnut guitar build. I will definitely be using a liquifire for the neck but can't decide for the bridge. I've had three 7's and two 6's with a crunchlab but only my 8 has a d-activator.
> 
> I was super pumped to use the new seymour duncan nazgul, but then when i realized that it was basically a "super distortion" I got turned off as they usually sound best in darker guitars like mahogany. And walnut being bright like maple, it might be a little too much.



Definitely go D-Activator! Despite I respect the sound Petrucci has, I hate the idea of chasing the sound of a particular guitar player.


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Definitely go D-Activator! Despite I respect the sound Petrucci has, I hate the idea of chasing the sound of a particular guitar player.




oh im definitely not chasing his sound. the d-activator and the crunchlab have both gotten me "my" sound, but its hard to choose. the crunchlab has been great to me in anything ive put it in, but im just hoping that the d-activator 7 isnt any different than the 8 tonewise. 

realistically, if i had the budget i would probably put a set of aftermaths in it, but i just dont. im trying to save money by building a guitar rather than buying one lol


----------



## DropTheSun

Here is my attempt to get Nolly's Axe FX rhythm tone from Periphery, using Pod HD500.

Pod HD500: Nolly Axe FX Tone 2 by Drop the sun on SoundCloud - Hear the world

It's still not the exact tone, but it sounds great already. Meambobbo! I call you for help. If we could nail this tone together. PM me if you're interested. 

Here is what it should sound:
http://soundcloud.com/nolly/vik-duality-7-metal-rhythm


----------



## thebunfather

RickyCigs said:


> oh im definitely not chasing his sound. the d-activator and the crunchlab have both gotten me "my" sound, but its hard to choose. the crunchlab has been great to me in anything ive put it in, but im just hoping that the d-activator 7 isnt any different than the 8 tonewise.
> 
> realistically, if i had the budget i would probably put a set of aftermaths in it, but i just dont. im trying to save money by building a guitar rather than buying one lol



I had a set of DA7's in my RR7R and loved them. Sold them to a buddy when I sold the RR7R and he put them in a Washburn WG587 (basswood body, maple neck). Sounds just as good in his guitar as in my Alder body, maple neck RR7R. I don't think you'll disappointed, dude.


----------



## Nemonic

RickyCigs said:


> Not a bad idea, but I don't really have a live setting to test it with... I'll give it some thought though. It definitely won't be a single cab patch though lol


Ok, good.
Single cab is the spirit. Let's say that you record like Ola, so you just mic a single speaker with SM 57, record two tracks and then pan them hard. That is my goal. Just having a tone that sounds pretty similar to double tracking. That is why I have chosen that Hiway cab. Anyway, I have gotten a few decent results with it, but I am still not complete because of the pickups, so I do not want to publish and then say "Omg shit pickups its going to sound great lol noobs..." And shit.


----------



## RedSkull

Just wanted to show off video I made with my new Canon 60D camera

This thing does amazing looking HD videos. Even compressed to a 25mb WMV this still look pretty good. I use the POD HD in that song

A mix of Treadplate and Fireball

The editing software was actually introduced to me by my 67 years old father LOL . I was looking for a simultaneous cams soft and MAGIX movie edit pro work so easily for this


----------



## Chuck

Ugh I don't like two amp patches lol


----------



## spawnofthesith

I know you guys are probably sick of me in this thread talking about my broken pod lol, but I was looking at something and _maybe_ there is a reason I am having problems. On the back of the POD above the power input, it says 9VDC 2.5A Min. On my PSU it says for the output, 9v ~ 1.3A. 

Do I somehow have the wrong power supply?


----------



## RickyCigs

RedSkull said:


> Just wanted to show off video I made with my new Canon 60D camera
> 
> This thing does amazing looking HD videos. Even compressed to a 25mb WMV this still look pretty good. I use the POD HD in that song
> 
> A mix of Treadplate and Fireball
> 
> The editing software was actually introduced to me by my 67 years old father LOL . I was looking for a simultaneous cams soft and MAGIX movie edit pro work so easily for this




That program might actually come in very handy for me! I had also considered using my wife's actual cam to do some hd video instead of shitty webcam, so this would make the most of it.


----------



## RickyCigs

thebunfather said:


> I had a set of DA7's in my RR7R and loved them. Sold them to a buddy when I sold the RR7R and he put them in a Washburn WG587 (basswood body, maple neck). Sounds just as good in his guitar as in my Alder body, maple neck RR7R. I don't think you'll disappointed, dude.



Good to hear!


----------



## RedSkull

RickyCigs said:


> That program might actually come in very handy for me! I had also considered using my wife's actual cam to do some hd video instead of shitty webcam, so this would make the most of it.



I tried Sony Vegas and Adobe Premiere and I was confused how to layer videos. In Magix, you work just like a music DAW, you open let say your 1st and 2nd video in the multi-track then you simply click it and in the effects section you resize it over the 1st video as you wish. 

In mine, the beginning was video 1 and left and right were video 2 and 3. Simple enough for my noob video editing brain


----------



## RickyCigs

RedSkull said:


> I tried Sony Vegas and Adobe Premiere and I was confused how to layer videos. In Magix, you work just like a music DAW, you open let say your 1st and 2nd video in the multi-track then you simply click it and in the effects section you resize it over the 1st video as you wish.
> 
> In mine, the beginning was video 1 and left and right were video 2 and 3. Simple enough for my noob video editing brain




Sounds very promising. I think I'll use it for my next video.


----------



## meambobbo

https://soundcloud.com/meambobbo/periphery-tone-demo2-pod-hd

latest periphery rhythm patch, and one of my bass patches fine-tuned to fit the mix. I think i've finally got a mix that I can be proud of - now to work on the chops.


----------



## meambobbo

spawnofthesith said:


> I know you guys are probably sick of me in this thread talking about my broken pod lol, but I was looking at something and _maybe_ there is a reason I am having problems. On the back of the POD above the power input, it says 9VDC 2.5A Min. On my PSU it says for the output, 9v ~ 1.3A.
> 
> Do I somehow have the wrong power supply?



uh, yes, you do. and that will definitely cause issues. a new one from L6 is like 60 bucks. If you get a non-L6 one, make sure it's 9V DC 2.5 Amp like the unit says.

Where did you get your unit?


----------



## RickyCigs

Nemonic said:


> Ok, good.
> Single cab is the spirit. Let's say that you record like Ola, so you just mic a single speaker with SM 57, record two tracks and then pan them hard. That is my goal. Just having a tone that sounds pretty similar to double tracking. That is why I have chosen that Hiway cab. Anyway, I have gotten a few decent results with it, but I am still not complete because of the pickups, so I do not want to publish and then say "Omg shit pickups its going to sound great lol noobs..." And shit.




i do just record like Ola and do two tracks and pan them hard lol i just make two half assed impulses sound good as one


----------



## RickyCigs

RedSkull said:


> I tried Sony Vegas and Adobe Premiere and I was confused how to layer videos. In Magix, you work just like a music DAW, you open let say your 1st and 2nd video in the multi-track then you simply click it and in the effects section you resize it over the 1st video as you wish.
> 
> In mine, the beginning was video 1 and left and right were video 2 and 3. Simple enough for my noob video editing brain




im just seeing now that its $50. and i dont like trial versions because i always need them like the day after they expire.....

Edit: or is it video pro x5 that your using? i dont see a price on it lol


----------



## spawnofthesith

meambobbo said:


> uh, yes, you do. and that will definitely cause issues. a new one from L6 is like 60 bucks. If you get a non-L6 one, make sure it's 9V DC 2.5 Amp like the unit says.
> 
> Where did you get your unit?



I got it from Musicians Friend. I wonder if maybe they sent me one someone returned with an incorrect PSU or something? I can't think of anything else. Pretty fucked up that I had the wrong one.... Hopefully this is the final solution to my problems. 


Could that power supply have caused any internal or long term damage to the POD itself?


----------



## RickyCigs

spawnofthesith said:


> I got it from Musicians Friend. I wonder if maybe they sent me one someone returned with an incorrect PSU or something? I can't think of anything else. Pretty fucked up that I had the wrong one.... Hopefully this is the final solution to my problems.
> 
> 
> Could that power supply have caused any internal or long term damage to the POD itself?




possibly, but less likely since you were running less amperage than required, rather than more.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Makes sense, one can only hope. Well when I get a chance I'll grab a new PSU and keep my fingers crossed


----------



## leechmasterargentina

I guess this has been asked a thousand times here.

According to meanbobbo's suggestion, one should start tweaking amps at 50% volume (Amp volume, not output to real amp/monitors). I've been currently using volume in amp models at 100% because I set my output through the power amp section of my amps (combo & head). I haven't felt any noticeable clipping using hi-gain amps, but I'm worried the hi-gain amp distortion "masks" clipping.

What should be a good model amp volume setting without clipping and having room for a good amount of output sent to the power amp of my amps? With model amps volume to 100% I set the physical output volume of the POD HD500 to roughly 65% for a combo Fender amp of 65w at my band's rehearsal. When testing an amp head of 100w with a 4x12" amp head, setting it to the middle (50%) gives me the volume I think I'll be using live.

My aim is to lower the volume of model amps so they don't clip (if they are clipping, which I haven't noticed) and have room to raise the volume in case I need more power on stage.

By the way, I'm using the pad input setting in the POD in normal mode, and the 1/4" output setting to line, as it should be when connecting it to the power amp input of an amp. Pickups on my guitar are DiMarzio D-Sonic Humbuckers. And, as I said before, I haven't noticed clipping in clean patchs nor in hi-gain ones.


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> I guess this has been asked a thousand times here.
> 
> According to meanbobbo's suggestion, one should start tweaking amps at 50% volume (Amp volume, not output to real amp/monitors). I've been currently using volume in amp models at 100% because I set my output through the power amp section of my amps (combo & head). I haven't felt any noticeable clipping using hi-gain amps, but I'm worried the hi-gain amp distortion "masks" clipping.
> 
> What should be a good model amp volume setting without clipping and having room for a good amount of output sent to the power amp of my amps? With model amps volume to 100% I set the physical output volume of the POD HD500 to roughly 65% for a combo Fender amp of 65w at my band's rehearsal. When testing an amp head of 100w with a 4x12" amp head, setting it to the middle (50%) gives me the volume I think I'll be using live.
> 
> My aim is to lower the volume of model amps so they don't clip (if they are clipping, which I haven't noticed) and have room to raise the volume in case I need more power on stage.
> 
> By the way, I'm using the pad input setting in the POD in normal mode, and the 1/4" output setting to line, as it should be when connecting it to the power amp input of an amp. Pickups on my guitar are DiMarzio D-Sonic Humbuckers. And, as I said before, I haven't noticed clipping in clean patchs nor in hi-gain ones.




ive found that when using a single amp tone, you shouldnt go passed 70% channel volume or it gets really farty sounding and clipping in the low end. with dual amps i run at max 50-60% on the main and always 10% less on the second. 

when in doubt, just leave your channel volume at th elowest you can get away with. it has zero effect on your tone unless its turned up too high. just use the units master output volume to compensate. 

as stated in bobbos guide, the best signal to noise ratio is with the master output at 100%. you can then just use your actual amps master volume to adjust from there.


heres a trick you could try, set you expression pedal to control your channel volume (i showed it in my video) and set the minumum value where youll be normally playing and the max value where you would turn it up to. then all you have to do is push down the pedal for the exact volume boost that you want/need.


----------



## meambobbo

leechmasterargentina said:


> I guess this has been asked a thousand times here.
> 
> According to meanbobbo's suggestion, one should start tweaking amps at 50% volume (Amp volume, not output to real amp/monitors). I've been currently using volume in amp models at 100% because I set my output through the power amp section of my amps (combo & head). I haven't felt any noticeable clipping using hi-gain amps, but I'm worried the hi-gain amp distortion "masks" clipping.
> 
> What should be a good model amp volume setting without clipping and having room for a good amount of output sent to the power amp of my amps? With model amps volume to 100% I set the physical output volume of the POD HD500 to roughly 65% for a combo Fender amp of 65w at my band's rehearsal. When testing an amp head of 100w with a 4x12" amp head, setting it to the middle (50%) gives me the volume I think I'll be using live.
> 
> My aim is to lower the volume of model amps so they don't clip (if they are clipping, which I haven't noticed) and have room to raise the volume in case I need more power on stage.
> 
> By the way, I'm using the pad input setting in the POD in normal mode, and the 1/4" output setting to line, as it should be when connecting it to the power amp input of an amp. Pickups on my guitar are DiMarzio D-Sonic Humbuckers. And, as I said before, I haven't noticed clipping in clean patchs nor in hi-gain ones.



Mainly I keep the model volume down to avoid clipping eq effects. The amp model block and many other effects blocks nor the mixer block seems prone to clipping. I usually boost the volume back up once past those pesky eq's. so if you don't hear clipping you shouldn't feel like you're doing anything wrong. As for high gain masking clipping just start backing off the gain until the tone is clean enough that you'd hear the digital sounding distortion


----------



## spawnofthesith

Well I bought the proper power supply and I'm pleased to report that my HD500 is 100% back in action


----------



## spawnofthesith

I'm thinking that the original one must have gotten swapped accidentally after packing up from a jam session, the wrong one I had looks damn near identical.... And I find it highly unlikely that I could have received a brand new unit with the wrong psu. Especially since my pod was working fine tor months before this started


----------



## The Reverend

Good to hear the great news! I had a power supply shit out on my POD XT, and it was hell trying to find one with the right milliamps or whatever it was.


----------



## Shredmon

hy guys! i bought a used POD xt, but it shipped without a power supply, so what kind of Adapter should i use for europe (im from Austria)
I tried a few 9v Adapters but they had only 1600ma and the pod needs at least 2000.....
greets
Simon


----------



## DropTheSun

meambobbo said:


> https://soundcloud.com/meambobbo/periphery-tone-demo2-pod-hd
> 
> latest periphery rhythm patch, and one of my bass patches fine-tuned to fit the mix. I think i've finally got a mix that I can be proud of - now to work on the chops.



These are great man! I just uploaded a little clip also, i used these presets and the sound is awesome! You really know, what you are doing with your pod hd.

https://soundcloud.com/mediumplayer/pod-hd500-groovemetal-clip


----------



## Konfyouzd

Finally got around to attempting to make a patch of my own... Here's a tone test from last night. It's not quite there, but it's getting close. I used my Franken-Jem-iverse Swirled 7620 on this one...

https://soundcloud.com/konfyouzd/bonus-round


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Just to clear something about Amps in power adapters:

Of course the best is to use the power adapter supplied by Line 6, but in case anyone doesn't have it, the 3 things to keep in mind are voltage, polarity and Amps. While the 2 first have to be exactly the voltage and polarity that the specs describe, Amps can be more, and the more, the better. Don't worry, it won't burn your POD.

I know this example could be wrong for people who is more into electronics, but think of Amps as the water pipe service entering at home. If you have a small one, and open all water taps, you'll get little to no water. When you have a wide pipe thus more quantity of water entering, opening several water taps won't make much difference.

I had these problems with my previous effect board which is a Korg AX3000G. Damn thing came with a super cheezy power adapter. Despite the adapter suposedly had the voltage and Amps specs, my Korg would freeze or lose its sound. The Korg is so damn sensitive to little voltage changes, so I had to get a regulated power source. I also tried to the the most Amps as possible, so I got 2 Amps which is equal to 2000 miliamps. After that, it worked like a beauty.

I noticed modeling boards consume a lot of energy, so having an adapter with less Amps than required IS going to cause problems.

Another short example you can think of are pedal boards. Most users try to get a single power source for all of them, and that power source has to be able to deal with the amps consumption of all pedals.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

DeathcoreCutie said:


> hy guys! i bought a used POD xt, but it shipped without a power supply, so what kind of Adapter should i use for europe (im from Austria)
> I tried a few 9v Adapters but they had only 1600ma and the pod needs at least 2000.....
> greets
> Simon



Read my message above. Try to get something which provides at least 2.5 Amps, and if you have the choice to get a regulated power source, even better.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> ive found that when using a single amp tone, you shouldnt go passed 70% channel volume or it gets really farty sounding and clipping in the low end. with dual amps i run at max 50-60% on the main and always 10% less on the second.
> 
> when in doubt, just leave your channel volume at th elowest you can get away with. it has zero effect on your tone unless its turned up too high. just use the units master output volume to compensate.
> 
> as stated in bobbos guide, the best signal to noise ratio is with the master output at 100%. you can then just use your actual amps master volume to adjust from there.
> 
> 
> heres a trick you could try, set you expression pedal to control your channel volume (i showed it in my video) and set the minumum value where youll be normally playing and the max value where you would turn it up to. then all you have to do is push down the pedal for the exact volume boost that you want/need.



I'm gonna test the amp head with a single amp model at 75% volume. Thing is the POD goes to the Power Amp In section of the amp head, so that the only master volume I have is the POD's.

I know the best would be to go 100% on the master volume but that'll be too much to risk on stage if I'm in the need for more power. Mind that I use 2-3 patches for each song, so I won't have the time to tweak all patches to the precise volume I need.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

meambobbo said:


> Mainly I keep the model volume down to avoid clipping eq effects. The amp model block and many other effects blocks nor the mixer block seems prone to clipping. I usually boost the volume back up once past those pesky eq's. so if you don't hear clipping you shouldn't feel like you're doing anything wrong. As for high gain masking clipping just start backing off the gain until the tone is clean enough that you'd hear the digital sounding distortion



Good suggestion. I don't have a sound engineering degree, but I have experience in recording, mixing and mastering as well as some sound courses. It's perfectly understandable that any effect after the amp model could clip if the amp model's volume is high. Luckily, I don't use any EQs after the amp model section. The only effect pedal I use after the amp section in some patches is the delay pedal, but I haven't felt they clip or get overloaded even when the amp model section has been to 100%. The reason I've put the delays there is because they would sound really crappy before the amp model section.

I'll set the volume to 75% and I'll give it a test with the amp head, going as loud as I can without killing my neighbours. Then I'll see if I have room for more volume in case I need it on stage. Sadly I don't have much time since we're performing next Sunday.

The good thing is that for studio/direct patches, I've kept the amp models to 50%. I've only raised the S/PDIF output to give a healthy signal and avoid clipping the interface's input.


----------



## meambobbo

In that case I would set the physical master knob to 100% and set the model volume to the max volume you'd use. I think this would give you a better snr than the other way around. Of course for ease of use use the master knob like your amps master volume and turn it down when you want lower volume - don't worry about the snr in that case


----------



## flv75

Yesterday I've tried to connect my pod hd 500 direct to the mixer and it was terrible ,every sound is unusable ,compressed and sterile . I 've connected the pod (studio/direct) with 2 xlr cables in 2 channels of the mixer with flat eq , I've tried some patch from the guys of the forum but every sound was horrible ... I see a lot of videos where some guys use the pod in direct with great result , am I missing something important in the connection ? can you help me ?


----------



## Nemonic

Which patches have you tried? It is very possible that those patches are made on a pair of nearfields or on headphones. What did you use for reproduction?


----------



## flv75

Nemonic said:


> Which patches have you tried? It is very possible that those patches are made on a pair of nearfields or on headphones. What did you use for reproduction?




I've tried some MeAmBobbo 's patchs , I plug my pod hd500 direct in the mixer in atudio/direct mode . Do you have some live tones for a direct use ?


----------



## VikingGuitar

I don't know if this has been asked before. Sorry if it has.

So, I'm now running my HD500 into a Rocktron Velocity 300 and then into a 4x12 with Celestion v30's. When I set the POD to Stack Power Amp (tried Combo or whatever, too) it just sounds buzzy and shitty like it would if I was just plugging in to my computer via USB with no speaker emulation. When I play through my amp/cab with it set to studio/direct, it still sounds killer. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Acrid

Sorry if this has been asked before, Does anyone know if it's possible to change looper modes on the HD Bean with the MKII express footswitch? From the manual it appears you can only change the following with the bank switches A - Record/Overdub, B - Play/Stop, C - Full/Half Speed, D - Reverse/Forward.


----------



## RickyCigs

VikingGuitar said:


> I don't know if this has been asked before. Sorry if it has.
> 
> So, I'm now running my HD500 into a Rocktron Velocity 300 and then into a 4x12 with Celestion v30's. When I set the POD to Stack Power Amp (tried Combo or whatever, too) it just sounds buzzy and shitty like it would if I was just plugging in to my computer via USB with no speaker emulation. When I play through my amp/cab with it set to studio/direct, it still sounds killer. Am I missing something here?



Once cab simulation is disabled it should sound the same both ways so I'm not sure what's going on there. That being said, you should use it however it sounds best. Even if it it's not "supposed" to be like that. 

Also, I hope your not using the pre only models with that setup, Orr that's your problem right there.


----------



## RickyCigs

flv75 said:


> Yesterday I've tried to connect my pod hd 500 direct to the mixer and it was terrible ,every sound is unusable ,compressed and sterile . I 've connected the pod (studio/direct) with 2 xlr cables in 2 channels of the mixer with flat eq , I've tried some patch from the guys of the forum but every sound was horrible ... I see a lot of videos where some guys use the pod in direct with great result , am I missing something important in the connection ? can you help me ?




As I said to the last person with this problem, the mic gain on the mixer could have been too high or phantom power might have been needlessly turned on. Chances are it was the sound guy and not your pod.


----------



## flv75

RickyCigs said:


> As I said to the last person with this problem, the mic gain on the mixer could have been too high or phantom power might have been needlessly turned on. Chances are it was the sound guy and not your pod.



many thanks for your answer , I will try to turn down the gain on the channel of the mixer (it was about at half ) : the sound was really weird ,really over compressed with too much bass and 0 dynamic ,a really shit !!
Hope to have a good sound the next time, any suggestions are welcome !


----------



## VikingGuitar

RickyCigs said:


> Once cab simulation is disabled it should sound the same both ways so I'm not sure what's going on there. That being said, you should use it however it sounds best. Even if it it's not "supposed" to be like that.
> 
> Also, I hope your not using the pre only models with that setup, Orr that's your problem right there.



Apparently I need to learn more about this damn thing! What do you mean by pre-only models?


----------



## Nemonic

VikingGuitar said:


> Apparently I need to learn more about this damn thing! What do you mean by pre-only models?


After you reach the last model (Flip Top), you find pre models, which are supposed to be simulating only the preamp section, so there is no Master, Sag, Bias (X) or Hum knob. It is kinda like you used the FX Send of the whole amp.


----------



## Nemonic

RickyCigs said:


> i do just record like Ola and do two tracks and pan them hard lol i just make two half assed impulses sound good as one


I know that, it sounds badass in your case. But in case of using it live with one side delayed 30 ms, it would sound weird, because the dark side would come from one side of PA and the bright side from the other. It is just my problem, because I am going to play live and I am forever alone, so I am trying to find a way how to make an imaginary second guitarist.


----------



## RickyCigs

Nemonic said:


> I know that, it sounds badass in your case. But in case of using it live with one side delayed 30 ms, it would sound weird, because the dark side would come from one side of PA and the bright side from the other. It is just my problem, because I am going to play live and I am forever alone, so I am trying to find a way how to make an imaginary second guitarist.



If you have your pods mixer panned to center then your outputs should be the same tone for each of them. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Akkilju

Does Line 6 still update the HD series with new amps? Any news on a 5150/6505 model?
I want to buy a HD pro..... but I am unsure if Line 6 is still providing....?


----------



## Zulphur

RickyCigs said:


> Once cab simulation is disabled it should sound the same both ways so I'm not sure what's going on there. That being said, you should use it however it sounds best. Even if it it's not "supposed" to be like that.
> 
> Also, I hope your not using the pre only models with that setup, Orr that's your problem right there.



I think the preamp models are exactly what he should be using with his rocktron poweramp.


----------



## RickyCigs

Akkilju said:


> Does Line 6 still update the HD series with new amps? Any news on a 5150/6505 model?
> I want to buy a HD pro..... but I am unsure if Line 6 is still providing....?



No news of an update yet, but you can easily get a 5150 tone out of the bogner model. It's been posted here countless times.


----------



## Nemonic

RickyCigs said:


> If you have your pods mixer panned to center then your outputs should be the same tone for each of them. I could be wrong though.


I agree with this. But if you pan it this way and delay one side, you would get the same combination on each side, where there is for example the dark cab side delayed, so you won´t get that tone. The only way how to manage a dual cab setup with clearly one side delayed is through a external delay, which kinda messes up with the beauty of the POD.


----------



## meambobbo

Nemonic said:


> I agree with this. But if you pan it this way and delay one side, you would get the same combination on each side, where there is for example the dark cab side delayed, so you won´t get that tone. The only way how to manage a dual cab setup with clearly one side delayed is through a external delay, which kinda messes up with the beauty of the POD.


 
Is there no way to do this with a ping pong or stereo delay put post-mixer and given 100% mix, 0% feedback? Then you have a mono tone, but with different delay signatures for left/right.


----------



## RickyCigs

flv75 said:


> many thanks for your answer , I will try to turn down the gain on the channel of the mixer (it was about at half ) : the sound was really weird ,really over compressed with too much bass and 0 dynamic ,a really shit !!
> Hope to have a good sound the next time, any suggestions are welcome !



When I say mixer in this case I mean the foh mixer, not the one on your pod.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Ok, I'm gonna post some conclusions I got last night.

I spent 3 hours testing my live setlist with the 110w amp head and a 4x12" cab. As I said before, I had the Treadplate model volume at 100% so I had set this time all patches using this model at 75%. I was expecting of course the same sound and maybe some improvement in sound since I was worried that clipping could be masked by the amount of distortion.

Results were dissapointing. It don't have experience with real tube amps, but it seems that the amp models are influenced by the amount of volume used. That being said, it seems that if you use more volume in a tube amp, sound gets a bit more distorted and compressed. That's what I loss using 75% volume on the model, whereas using 100% distortion sounded nicer, hotter, and more compressed, specially when palm muting.

I'm gonna set back my live setlist to 100% again. I think that, as all my patches, since the mixer is after the amp, I'd just could lower the output gain using that instance instead of lowering the volume of the amp model, in this case the Treadplate (Recto).

I also improved my semi-clean patches. I previously was using a Screamer pedal with the First Fender amp, I think that's the blackface. I changed amp model to the SLO Clean (Soldano) and the pedal I'm using now is the Tube Drive. I like this setup way more. The Soldano Clean by default it's at around 50% volume, so I took it to 100% and lowered the volume from the mixer, but I didn't feel a noticeable difference like in the Mesa.

This processor is great, a bit tricky perhaps, but sadly I'm finding some of the sound improvements just days before first using it live. I hope I can keep experimenting and improving my sound afterwards.

P.S. I was thinking on experimenting because I was thinking, instead of pushing the Mesa to 100% volume, I could try the tube compressor after (or before, depending on how it sounds) to get a better compression of sound perhaps, instead of risking clipping the signal. 4x12" are too bassy when it comes to palm muting in hi-gain distortion, that's why when I set the amp near the live volume, it sounds better when it's a bit more compressed using 100% model volume.

Damn...so much to experiment yet so little time to do so...


----------



## meambobbo

leechmasterargentina said:


> Ok, I'm gonna post some conclusions I got last night.
> 
> I spent 3 hours testing my live setlist with the 110w amp head and a 4x12" cab. As I said before, I had the Treadplate model volume at 100% so I had set this time all patches using this model at 75%. I was expecting of course the same sound and maybe some improvement in sound since I was worried that clipping could be masked by the amount of distortion.
> 
> Results were dissapointing. It don't have experience with real tube amps, but it seems that the amp models are influenced by the amount of volume used. That being said, it seems that if you use more volume in a tube amp, sound gets a bit more distorted and compressed. That's what I loss using 75% volume on the model, whereas using 100% distortion sounded nicer, hotter, and more compressed, specially when palm muting.
> 
> I'm gonna set back my live setlist to 100% again. I think that, as all my patches, since the mixer is after the amp, I'd just could lower the output gain using that instance instead of lowering the volume of the amp model, in this case the Treadplate (Recto).
> 
> I also improved my semi-clean patches. I previously was using a Screamer pedal with the First Fender amp, I think that's the blackface. I changed amp model to the SLO Clean (Soldano) and the pedal I'm using now is the Tube Drive. I like this setup way more. The Soldano Clean by default it's at around 50% volume, so I took it to 100% and lowered the volume from the mixer, but I didn't feel a noticeable difference like in the Mesa.
> 
> This processor is great, a bit tricky perhaps, but sadly I'm finding some of the sound improvements just days before first using it live. I hope I can keep experimenting and improving my sound afterwards.
> 
> P.S. I was thinking on experimenting because I was thinking, instead of pushing the Mesa to 100% volume, I could try the tube compressor after (or before, depending on how it sounds) to get a better compression of sound perhaps, instead of risking clipping the signal. 4x12" are too bassy when it comes to palm muting in hi-gain distortion, that's why when I set the amp near the live volume, it sounds better when it's a bit more compressed using 100% model volume.
> 
> Damn...so much to experiment yet so little time to do so...


 
I just want to clarify...when you say model volume, you are talking about the volume that's represented by a physical knob on the Pod itself, as well as the virtual one that's in line with the amp's EQ controls, not the Master Vol. DEP next to Sag, Hum, Bias, and Bias X, correct? The physical volume knob (not the physical MASTER) is a tone-transparent control. Unless you are pushing the digital signal level into digital clipping, it should have no bearing on your tone. The Master Vol. DEP is what is designed to emulate pushing an amp's power section into compression and distortion.

Also, when you changed the amp Volume down to 75%, did you compensate volume at the mixer or with the physical MASTER knob? Since you're going to a real tube amp, this could certainly affect the tone.

See here:
MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Tips and Pitfalls


----------



## meambobbo

Tried a post earlier but got cut off. I've found one of the worst things about the Pod is the sound isn't as crisp and responsive as I'd like. I've tried boosting before the amp model, adjusting Sag and other DEP's, using less gain, setting input Z...improvements but never got exactly where I wanted.

But last night I decided to do some more extreme experimenting with the Cab DEP's. I knew Res. Level could be turned down to get a crisper, albeit more scooped tone, but I was always hesitant to reduce Decay or Thump. Decay I even turned up to get a slightly thicker and smoother tone. But when I turned them down, I found the response I was looking for. A few simple EQ tweaks to dial back in some low end thickness, but some Low Cut/Mid-Focus HP treatment to keep out the droning ultra-lows. And boom - I found the response I wanted.

Crazy it took so long to discover such a simple tweak. Bottom line is my new defaults for the Res. Level, Thump, and Decay params is 25%. I tend to keep them between 15-35%. Any lower and things start to sound too thin and dry and thus artificial. Any higher and the tone seems to lose definition and have a bit of drone to it.


----------



## meambobbo

meambobbo said:


> Tried a post earlier but got cut off. I've found one of the worst things about the Pod is the sound isn't as crisp and responsive as I'd like. I've tried boosting before the amp model, adjusting Sag and other DEP's, using less gain, setting input Z...improvements but never got exactly where I wanted.
> 
> But last night I decided to do some more extreme experimenting with the Cab DEP's. I knew Res. Level could be turned down to get a crisper, albeit more scooped tone, but I was always hesitant to reduce Decay or Thump. Decay I even turned up to get a slightly thicker and smoother tone. But when I turned them down, I found the response I was looking for. A few simple EQ tweaks to dial back in some low end thickness, but some Low Cut/Mid-Focus HP treatment to keep out the droning ultra-lows. And boom - I found the response I wanted.
> 
> Crazy it took so long to discover such a simple tweak. Bottom line is my new defaults for the Res. Level, Thump, and Decay params is 25%. I tend to keep them between 15-35%. Any lower and things start to sound too thin and dry and thus artificial. Any higher and the tone seems to lose definition and have a bit of drone to it.


 
didn't want this to get stuck on the bottom of the last page - shameless bump.


----------



## Nemonic

Speaking about connection with a real amp, try to set the 1/4 switch to Amp. 

Bobbo, I am going to sleep right after I write this. I am going to try that setting, and I am also going to try Stereo Delay suggested by you. Thank you. Have a good night.


----------



## RickyCigs

The amp setting is meant for going into the front end of an amp. It's a way lower signal level. 

And Bobbo, now you know why all my old patches had decay at 0% 

I'll have to experiment with resonance down a bit more though. I want to finalize a tone before my new strings show up so that I can record all my guitar parts for my next album and not decide on a new tone partway through lol


----------



## leechmasterargentina

meambobbo said:


> I just want to clarify...when you say model volume, you are talking about the volume that's represented by a physical knob on the Pod itself, as well as the virtual one that's in line with the amp's EQ controls, not the Master Vol. DEP next to Sag, Hum, Bias, and Bias X, correct? The physical volume knob (not the physical MASTER) is a tone-transparent control. Unless you are pushing the digital signal level into digital clipping, it should have no bearing on your tone. The Master Vol. DEP is what is designed to emulate pushing an amp's power section into compression and distortion.
> 
> Also, when you changed the amp Volume down to 75%, did you compensate volume at the mixer or with the physical MASTER knob? Since you're going to a real tube amp, this could certainly affect the tone.
> 
> See here:
> MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Tips and Pitfalls



When I say model volume, I mean the volume of the modeled amp, not the physical MASTER knob. Of course, the amp model volume can be changed from the knob next to the MASTER knob. I didn't remember one of the amp parameters was also named MASTER, but I've left that to default. 

Thing is I have the cab somewhere else so it looks complicated to play with the amp parameters.

By the way, it's going to a transistor amp head only.

I'm gonna go through your manual again!


----------



## Alice AKW

I whipped this little idea up today https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/wings-of-aphrodite


----------



## meambobbo

leechmasterargentina said:


> When I say model volume, I mean the volume of the modeled amp, not the physical MASTER knob. Of course, the amp model volume can be changed from the knob next to the MASTER knob. I didn't remember one of the amp parameters was also named MASTER, but I've left that to default.
> 
> Thing is I have the cab somewhere else so it looks complicated to play with the amp parameters.
> 
> By the way, it's going to a transistor amp head only.
> 
> I'm gonna go through your manual again!


 
Right - that's what I thought you were saying in the older post, but I just wanted to verify, because it's very strange that you're getting a TONAL difference from that control. Line 6 documentation says it's tone-transparent, and my experimentation with it seems to agree...unless you push the digital signal into digital clipping territory, which would likely NOT sound musical or good.

Did you compensate volume elsewhere when adjusting this control, such as the mixer block or even by turning up the MASTER knob?


----------



## tripguitar

Bobbo, when youre tweaking/creating your patches what pick ups are you using on your guitar?

I didnt notice it until last night when i was messing with some of your clean patches, but it seems like the first 0.25 seconds or so of my "transients" are clipping. 

i have the input pad on to try and reduce this, but its still there. if i pick softly i dont hear it, but if i play a little harder it shows up again. 

I'm thinking my pups just have more output than whatever it is you're using, and if i knew what you were using, i could go into the patches and compensate for that. 

Thanks!


----------



## RickyCigs

tripguitar said:


> Bobbo, when youre tweaking/creating your patches what pick ups are you using on your guitar?
> 
> I didnt notice it until last night when i was messing with some of your clean patches, but it seems like the first 0.25 seconds or so of my "transients" are clipping.
> 
> i have the input pad on to try and reduce this, but its still there. if i pick softly i dont hear it, but if i play a little harder it shows up again.
> 
> I'm thinking my pups just have more output than whatever it is you're using, and if i knew what you were using, i could go into the patches and compensate for that.
> 
> Thanks!



He's using dimarzio crunchlab/liquifire in one guitar and d-Activator 8's in the other, so I doubt you have much more output if any lol


----------



## leechmasterargentina

meambobbo said:


> Right - that's what I thought you were saying in the older post, but I just wanted to verify, because it's very strange that you're getting a TONAL difference from that control. Line 6 documentation says it's tone-transparent, and my experimentation with it seems to agree...unless you push the digital signal into digital clipping territory, which would likely NOT sound musical or good.
> 
> Did you compensate volume elsewhere when adjusting this control, such as the mixer block or even by turning up the MASTER knob?



The mixer block is at 0 db, and the model output at 100%. Somehow, it doesn't sound bad in that amp, but maybe it's because 4x12" cabs tend to be bassy, or at least the stock speakers it has.

Today I'm gonna test it turning down the Model Volume at 50% to avoid clipping, and play with the master knob in the amp parameters. I reviewed your manual last night but all the amp parameters are at 50%, by default, and I haven't changed that radically. As I could read in your manual, Amp parameters generally work well there. Cab parameters are all to 0%, and I guess you also suggest not to change that radically.

I'll also play with SAG and bias to see how that amp head and cab responds.

If I can nail the desired sound...Jesus, everyone will envy me  (Just joking! hahah)


----------



## Chi

Does it make sense plugging the Pod HD into an interface instead of using it as one?


----------



## Nemonic

Chi said:


> Does it make sense plugging the Pod HD into an interface instead of using it as one?


Which interface?


----------



## Chi

Nemonic said:


> Which interface?



A USB one, I'm just thinking about if I should get one for it or not, if yes which.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Chi said:


> Does it make sense plugging the Pod HD into an interface instead of using it as one?



Depends. Compare the specs to your interface's. For example, eventhough the pod records at 96k/24-bit, I still prefer to go through my computer's interface because latency goes as low as 64 samples (less than 2 ms). Besides, my interface has S/PDIF input so I don't lose anything ny A/D D/A conversion. I also have my monitors connected to that interface, so I don't have to connect the monitors to the POD.


----------



## RickyCigs

As was stated, it depends on the interface. I high quality apogee or presonus would be better quality.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Meambobbo:

Just went through your manual again. You said the following:



> I like Master Volume pretty high (~80%)


By that, I understand that's the Amp Model Volume, right?. I'm asking because I was planning to go as low as 50% for the Amp Model Volume and increase gain and compression using the Master knob in the Amp Parameters. I'm gonna try it this way and see if I still have room to increase volume on the amp if required by the sound man.

Edit: In fact, I'm testing it now with my Fender Deluxe 112 combo and increasing the Master knob on the Amp Parameters section doesn't sound good. Instead, increasing Bias to 100% sounds better.

Edit 2: I think 60% Amp Model Volume will give me enough room to increase if needed.


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Meambobbo:
> 
> Just went through your manual again. You said the following:
> 
> By that, I understand that's the Amp Model Volume, right?. I'm asking because I was planning to go as low as 50% for the Amp Model Volume and increase gain and compression using the Master knob in the Amp Parameters. I'm gonna try it this way and see if I still have room to increase volume on the amp if required by the sound man.
> 
> Edit: In fact, I'm testing it now with my Fender Deluxe 112 combo and increasing the Master knob on the Amp Parameters section doesn't sound good. Instead, increasing Bias to 100% sounds better.
> 
> Edit 2: I think 60% Amp Model Volume will give me enough room to increase if needed.



When he says master volume, he means the master dep usually. He would refer to the model volume always as the channel volume because that's what it is. 

Lets clarify, 

Master volume=Master DEP
Master Knob=Physical Master knob on unit
Channel volume=volume controlled by physical volume knob. 

Hopefully that clarifies some of the explanations. 

The channel volume and master knob are completely transparent except in the case that they introduce digital clipping, which is not favorable. 

The master dep does effect the tone. Depending on the amp model it may or may not be favorable.


----------



## axxessdenied

Chi said:


> Does it make sense plugging the Pod HD into an interface instead of using it as one?



I normally have it plugged into my presonus interface. When I tried it out as a standalone interface just to see how well it worked... let's just say I was plugging it back into the presonus in less than a minute


----------



## RickyCigs

axxessdenied said:


> I normally have it plugged into my presonus interface. When I tried it out as a standalone interface just to see how well it worked... let's just say I was plugging it back into the presonus in less than a minute




i guess ill have to pick up a quality interface at some point. i want my tone to be the best that it can be!

that being said, i finally got my strings in the mail so im working on guitar tracks for my next album 

im pretty stoked to have vocals as well as real drums on every track!!!! ill have a sinlge to release soon, that wont have the drummer, but will be everything else so that the singer and i can build buzz. he has over 5000 followers on youtube and over 170,000 views, so i think a couple people will hear this album lol


----------



## meambobbo

RickyCigs said:


> When he says master volume, he means the master dep usually. He would refer to the model volume always as the channel volume because that's what it is.
> 
> Lets clarify,
> 
> Master volume=Master DEP
> Master Knob=Physical Master knob on unit
> Channel volume=volume controlled by physical volume knob.
> 
> Hopefully that clarifies some of the explanations.
> 
> The channel volume and master knob are completely transparent except in the case that they introduce digital clipping, which is not favorable.
> 
> The master dep does effect the tone. Depending on the amp model it may or may not be favorable.



This is exactly right except for one thing - the MASTER knob is not tone transparent - it is an analog attenuator in front of the analog amplifier that drives the analog output (maybe call this thing "analog volume" lmao). As such, it has a better signal to noise ratio the higher you set it. With a normal analog gain stage, you have to be careful not to go too high, because you can clip the analog amplifier, but on the Pod, the only way you could clip the analog amp is if you are HEAVILY clipping the digital signal that feeds into it. So in practice, 100% poses no risk of analog clipping and gives the best SNR. But you do have to make sure you don't clip any gear down the chain that doesn't have an attenuator. For instance, I find running the 1/4" output as "line" into my Spider Valve Mk I combo effects loop return, I would need to turn down the MASTER knob or I'd clip the Spider.

I usually keep the amp volume or channel volume around 35-50% (but I use dual amps), and I almost always run digitally to my interface, so the MASTER knob doesn't even matter. My SPDIF send level is at +9 db.

My Master Volume DEP setting depends on the amp and patch, but in general I like to push the modeled amp power sections a bit and go from about 50% to 85%. I find the J-800, Treadplate, and FBall models sound good pushed (65%-85%), while the Uber I prefer around 50%. The Elektrik defaults to 100%, which I find sounds like shit so I set it to around 50%.

See my post about cab DEP's at the top of this page - 25% across the board is a good starting point, then EQ.


----------



## RickyCigs

Meambobbo PHD of Line6 Science and Technology.




on a side note, i think ill do a new video tomorrow.


----------



## meambobbo

RickyCigs said:


> He's using dimarzio crunchlab/liquifire in one guitar and d-Activator 8's in the other, so I doubt you have much more output if any lol



That's right. Keep in mind I use the pad switch to lower the input a bit. This will increase your headroom before the Pod's input A/D converter. Attenuating the signal digitally inside the Pod's signal chain is too late. If you've already gotten clipping, it won't matter if you attenuate a clipped signal.

All ADC's suffer from this issue when faced with a highly dynamic input signal. The options are to compress/limit the signal before digitizing it, or have the mean volume be very low.

Anyway, I can surely clip my Pod by strumming very hard, especially over my bridge pickup, with my bridge pickup selected. Thing is, that's just not my style of playing. When I'm strumming, I'm usually using parallel humbuckers or a coil tap, and more likely the neck pickup than just the bridge. and I don't strum hard.

I would turn off EVERYTHING in your chain. Still getting clipping? There's NOTHING you can do about that inside the digital chain. You can use the Pad switch. You can get a buffer pedal to attenuate the signal before the Pod. You can lower your pickups (although likely is not tone-neutral). You can turn down the guitar volume knob. You can even wire in some form of attenuation to lower the max output of your guitar.

Now, if you're NOT clipping when you have everything off, it's time to figure out where in the digital chain you are clipping, then attenuate before that. Lots of toggling things on/off one at a time, and compensating volume before and after stuff. The common trick to attenuate the signal out the gate is to use input 2 Variax, but this only makes a difference when you have a mono-summing effect (or amp block) before the path split. I tend to always do that. Often, I'll also use a Volume effect, but turn the pedal control off and set it to a fixed volume. It uses next to no DSP and gives you fairly strong control over exactly how much attenuation you need.


----------



## meambobbo

correct me if I'm wrong but there shouldn't be a tonal difference between using an interface via a digital connection (SPDIF, AES) and using USB, only a latency difference. I definitely prefer my interface.


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> correct me if I'm wrong but there shouldn't be a tonal difference between using an interface via a digital connection (SPDIF, AES) and using USB, only a latency difference. I definitely prefer my interface.



Well that's some food for thought. I would definitely like a lower latency though...


----------



## RobPhoboS

Something a little different from the usual tones...

I'm just looking for some tips on re-creating these unique tones just for fun, to play along with  (not record)

Obituary:

From what I could see on other sites - potentially this stuff:
Guitar with Emg 81 (keeps the pickup low) > Rat Distortion (volume at 9 [of ten], filter in middle, distortion 'a little past halfway'), hush unit > 100 Marshall JCM 800 (midrange all the way down, gain cranked, treble/bass/presence almost all the way up, volume at three or four).

Entombed:

I know they were using HM-2 pedals cranked all the way up and JCM800, or possibly 5150's.

Anyway, something different to mess with


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Good answers. I think I've improved my tone significantly, but overall, reading the coments, I could even experiment more. Sadly, I have that gig on sunday, lots of things to do still, so I don't think I'll be able to give more experimentation to it.

Yesterday I tested the Master DEP, but I didn't like the results when I was going over 50% on the Treadplate. As I mentioned before in one of the edits, Increasing Bias to 100% seemed to give that sound I wanted for the 4x12" cab, without losing dynamics or good sound when palm muting, for example.

I'm intrigued by the pad feature. The 6-string guitar I'm going to use in this gig has a D-Sonic on the bridge, and that's all I use. My input switch is set to Normal, and the input settings are input 1: Guitar, input 2: Same. I have changed to Variax as suggested, or tried the Pad in the input switch, but all I find is that I can't get the amount of gain I need. With these settings I mentioned before, I have the Treatplate gain at 100% to get the desired sound. But I was thinking perhaps using the pad or the Variax mod in the input 2 could help improving the sound, and I could set the Master DEP higher to compensate the input pad and Variax setting of the input 2. I hope I'm not using the wrong terms again, and you can follow me.

I've been sending the signal to the Power Amp In of the amp head with the "line" setting, as supposed.. Still, I'm gonna give it a try changing to Amp, as Meambobbo said, and see if sound improves and I still have headroom for high volume on the amp head.

For sure, Meambobbo deserves a PHD on this


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Good answers. I think I've improved my tone significantly, but overall, reading the coments, I could even experiment more. Sadly, I have that gig on sunday, lots of things to do still, so I don't think I'll be able to give more experimentation to it.
> 
> Yesterday I tested the Master DEP, but I didn't like the results when I was going over 50% on the Treadplate. As I mentioned before in one of the edits, Increasing Bias to 100% seemed to give that sound I wanted for the 4x12" cab, without losing dynamics or good sound when palm muting, for example.
> 
> I'm intrigued by the pad feature. The 6-string guitar I'm going to use in this gig has a D-Sonic on the bridge, and that's all I use. My input switch is set to Normal, and the input settings are input 1: Guitar, input 2: Same. I have changed to Variax as suggested, or tried the Pad in the input switch, but all I find is that I can't get the amount of gain I need. With these settings I mentioned before, I have the Treatplate gain at 100% to get the desired sound. But I was thinking perhaps using the pad or the Variax mod in the input 2 could help improving the sound, and I could set the Master DEP higher to compensate the input pad and Variax setting of the input 2. I hope I'm not using the wrong terms again, and you can follow me.
> 
> I've been sending the signal to the Power Amp In of the amp head with the "line" setting, as supposed.. Still, I'm gonna give it a try changing to Amp, as Meambobbo said, and see if sound improves and I still have headroom for high volume on the amp head.
> 
> For sure, Meambobbo deserves a PHD on this



Please don't set the drive on the amp model to 100%.... It will never sound good. 

Set your input 2 to variax, use the pad switch if you need to. But turn the drive up on your boost before the amp model. Say, if your using a screamer, have level at 100 and drive at anywhere from 5-15%

Having the boost turned up will give you a desirable effect. Having the input signal clipping from using input 2 as same will give you digital clipping. Distortion that you add in the signal chain will always sound more musical and "real"


----------



## PodHdBean

im going to tone match the randall satan lol ill post the patch in a few days =)


----------



## RickyCigs

PodHdBean said:


> im going to tone match the randall satan lol ill post the patch in a few days =)



I had said previously that my diezel patch sounds very similar to the satan tone on furor Incarnatus. Feel free to check it out for inspiration.


----------



## RickyCigs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rk_fzPM7Bx0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> Please don't set the drive on the amp model to 100%.... It will never sound good.
> 
> Set your input 2 to variax, use the pad switch if you need to. But turn the drive up on your boost before the amp model. Say, if your using a screamer, have level at 100 and drive at anywhere from 5-15%
> 
> Having the boost turned up will give you a desirable effect. Having the input signal clipping from using input 2 as same will give you digital clipping. Distortion that you add in the signal chain will always sound more musical and "real"



I'm gonna give it a shot later. Thing is I need to have gain in the amp model to 100%, and still have the preamp model before the amp adding a bit of distortion to achieve the desired sound. If I lower the gain, palm mutings mostly doesn't sound that heavy. I've tried a screamer or tube drive before the amp so I don't have to raise the amp gain lots, but I never achieved anything good from it.

I'll try the level thing on the pedal, I just hope it doesn't clip the input of the model amp heh.


----------



## Curt

RickyCigs said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rk_fzPM7Bx0&feature=youtu.be


 What amp model are you using? That sounds so crushing.


----------



## PodHdBean

yeah i was thinking the *Line 6 Elektrik + the bogner should do it *


RickyCigs said:


> I had said previously that my diezel patch sounds very similar to the satan tone on furor Incarnatus. Feel free to check it out for inspiration.


----------



## RickyCigs

Curt said:


> What amp model are you using? That sounds so crushing.



I'm using the line 6 elektrik believe it or not lol I posted the link to the patch in the video description.


----------



## RickyCigs

PodHdBean said:


> yeah i was thinking the *Line 6 Elektrik + the bogner should do it *



Patches with two different amps never sound good. 

I would try using two elektrik's, but have different presence settings, as the presence knob on that model works very differently than all the other amps. It also happens to be the original bogner model


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> I'm gonna give it a shot later. Thing is I need to have gain in the amp model to 100%, and still have the preamp model before the amp adding a bit of distortion to achieve the desired sound. If I lower the gain, palm mutings mostly doesn't sound that heavy. I've tried a screamer or tube drive before the amp so I don't have to raise the amp gain lots, but I never achieved anything good from it.
> 
> I'll try the level thing on the pedal, I just hope it doesn't clip the input of the model amp heh.



Something isn't right if you need the model drive at 100. Your palm mutes will have basically no attack. Yuck... Just thinking about it makes me cringe lol

Are you using a tube compressor at the start of the chain? Because if your not, that should be the first thing you try.


----------



## axxessdenied

RickyCigs said:


> Something isn't right if you need the model drive at 100. Your palm mutes will have basically no attack. Yuck... Just thinking about it makes me cringe lol
> 
> Are you using a tube compressor at the start of the chain? Because if your not, that should be the first thing you try.



My last patch with the slo-overdrive PRE going into the dt25 I had the drive at 13% Your drive definitely doesn't need to be high to sound heavy!


----------



## meambobbo

check out the new pics of the EQ frequency analysis:
MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - EQ

big ups to pfsmith0 on the new line 6 forum. HOOOOOORAY!


----------



## Curt

RickyCigs said:


> I'm using the line 6 elektrik believe it or not lol I posted the link to the patch in the video description.


 Wow. haha
I have never given the Electrik a try. I cant snag the patch until I get home monday, but thanks for that.


----------



## RickyCigs

Curt said:


> Wow. haha
> I have never given the Electrik a try. I cant snag the patch until I get home monday, but thanks for that.



Playing with the presence knob is the key. It changes the whole character of the amp rather than adjusting the high end. You should also try the epic if you haven't. Set the master dep to 100 and the drive knob to basically zero and boost it with a screamer or q filter. The power amp has a really great tone for blending as the secondary tracks for quad tracking.


----------



## thebunfather

meambobbo said:


> check out the new pics of the EQ frequency analysis:
> MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - EQ
> 
> big ups to pfsmith0 on the new line 6 forum. HOOOOOORAY!



Thanks, Bobbo! I haven't been on the line 6 forum in forever! I always seemed to find info more applicable to my playing over here, but maybe I better check in at line 6 once in a while...


----------



## meambobbo

thebunfather said:


> Thanks, Bobbo! I haven't been on the line 6 forum in forever! I always seemed to find info more applicable to my playing over here, but maybe I better check in at line 6 once in a while...



Well, the forum was kinda dead after that week of spam then being read only. Then they introduced a completely new one. It's a bit more slick than the old one. But I still don't spend much time there anymore. The pics came from a guy who just got a Pod. I think it's like his 2nd or 3rd post!


----------



## fps

I've just got bloody close to Slash's tone on the intro to Sweet Child Of Mine, with minimal effort, unbelievable. Love the HD500 (and my Carvin) so much.


----------



## Nemonic

Bobbo, I have checked that Stereo Delay. It has got L/R Time and Feedback, but the mix knob is for both channels. To achieve that 30 ms difference, I would need to set L to 20 ms, which is a minimal time, and the R set to 50 ms. I think it would sound as a crappy interface monitoring. It is possible that I would get it through setting the BPM to max and then messing up with those note length time signatures. 
I like the sound that I get from Screamer, Q Filter, Uber and Hiway 57 On axis, sounds really badass. I am also starting to wonder again about that dual cab method to make it a bit beefier, just to try if it would not ruin that clarity. Has anyone tried Hiway 57 On/XXL 57 On? Am I right that there is no correction needed?


----------



## davemeistro

Infinity Gauntlet: Space clip

Here's a small clip of a little something I'm working on. I was trying to go for a Russian Circles kinda vibe for the middle part, but I'm not sure how well it turned out haha. I'm still working on the mix, but I'd love to hear anyone's thoughts on, well, anything!


----------



## RobPhoboS

RobPhoboS said:


> Something a little different from the usual tones...
> 
> I'm just looking for some tips on re-creating these unique tones just for fun, to play along with  (not record)
> 
> Obituary:
> 
> From what I could see on other sites - potentially this stuff:
> Guitar with Emg 81 (keeps the pickup low) > Rat Distortion (volume at 9 [of ten], filter in middle, distortion 'a little past halfway'), hush unit > 100 Marshall JCM 800 (midrange all the way down, gain cranked, treble/bass/presence almost all the way up, volume at three or four).
> 
> Entombed:
> 
> I know they were using HM-2 pedals cranked all the way up and JCM800, or possibly 5150's.
> 
> Anyway, something different to mess with




Got some time tomorrow to mess about with this but i'm temped to just grab an hm-2 mij if I ever get paid !


----------



## RickyCigs

RobPhoboS said:


> Got some time tomorrow to mess about with this but i'm temped to just grab an hm-2 mij if I ever get paid !



I'll give these a listen in the near future and see what I can come up with.


----------



## RickyCigs

Recently I had discovered what a HUGE difference the type/thickness of picks can make on your tone. By switching from tortex .88mm picks to .60mm I got a very favorable increase in crunch as well as what seems to be pick attack. 

I also experimented a bit with the newer ernie ball cobalt strings. Having just received my new sets of d'addario in the mail, I'm noticing a difference in the tones that I tweaked with the cobalts on. I'm actually leaning towards the cobalts more (at least on my one guitar) I'm sure I can tweak what I don't like out of the tone though, as daddario's are much easier to come by for me and from what I've heard, last longer. 

Also, tonight I was reading some very negative things about Monster guitar cables. Which I happened to have been using. So, I dug out my trusty 10 year old planet waves, and it actually made a slight difference. It wasn't overly noticeable, so to be sure I ran and a/b test through my spectrum analyzer and the planet waves cable was giving higher peaks across the whole spectrum. However my decibel levels didn't change on my daw's mixer. Leading me to believe that I'm getting a better response from the planet waves. 

Why does this matter to you? Well, from the last 150 pages that I've followed, I as well as others have found out how different each persons setup can effect even the exact same patch. So what I'm getting at is that if your not getting the tone you like, maybe you should think outside the pod and experiment. You might find what you had been missing with something as simple as just a different pick or a set of strings. 

I mean, you change your strings all the time anyway. What does one pack matter if you don't like them? If you get the exact same gauge in a different brand, your intonation shouldn't be effected at all, so what have you got to lose? 

This has been Tone Tips by RickyCigs.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I totally agree Ricky. When I play with my Pitch Black Jazz III's or my Devin Townsend V Pick (  ) as well as with new strings, my sound is amazing!


----------



## BeyondDan

I wonder if it could work: take the headphones out of the pod hd500 and plug it in the "aux in" of an Orange Micro Terror.....since it does'nt have an fx loop! I'm pretty sure it should works!

What do you think guys?


----------



## RickyCigs

BeyondDan said:


> I wonder if it could work: take the headphones out of the pod hd500 and plug it in the "aux in" of an Orange Micro Terror.....since it does'nt have an fx loop! I'm pretty sure it should works!
> 
> What do you think guys?



As long as your master volume isn't too high on your pod. It will work fine with the 1/4" outs as well. It's not a stereo amp, so you don't need a stereo signal.


----------



## RickyCigs

Maybe I should do a weekly or monthly column lol right now I don't have nearly enough followers though...


----------



## BeyondDan

Hahaha! so true...i was thinking: aux in = ipod/mp3 = headphones... 

Thanks! i just have to find a Micro terror now....it seems to be out of stock everywhere in Canada.


----------



## RickyCigs

BeyondDan said:


> Hahaha! so true...i was thinking: aux in = ipod/mp3 = headphones...
> 
> Thanks! i just have to find a Micro terror now....it seems to be out of stock everywhere in Canada.



Quest Musique in Winnipeg had a bunch of them the last time I was there. The have a web store as well. I think it's www.questmusiquestore.com


----------



## Chuck

Who likes the idea of running the HD500 with a Two Notes Torpedo cab simulator?


----------



## VikingGuitar

davemeistro said:


> Infinity Gauntlet: Space clip
> 
> Here's a small clip of a little something I'm working on. I was trying to go for a Russian Circles kinda vibe for the middle part, but I'm not sure how well it turned out haha. I'm still working on the mix, but I'd love to hear anyone's thoughts on, well, anything!



This sounds awesome. The only criticism I have right now is that the guitar sounds a *little* muddy. Not by any great amount, and I probably wouldn't have thought so if I wasn't listening critically. Cool song, great sound!


----------



## RickyCigs

Misery Theory said:


> Who likes the idea of running the HD500 with a Two Notes Torpedo cab simulator?




I love it. If the cheapest one they made didn't cost as much as the pod, I would probably have one. 

Hughes & kettner recently released an updated version of the red box as well. Seems like a pretty decent unit. Not nearly as advanced as torpedo though.


----------



## Chuck

RickyCigs said:


> I love it. If the cheapest one they made didn't cost as much as the pod, I would probably have one.
> 
> Hughes & kettner recently released an updated version of the red box as well. Seems like a pretty decent unit. Not nearly as advanced as torpedo though.



I'm not sure how exactly I would have to run it 

But I'm thinking to save for one and maybe try score one used on the bay or something. I think it would be sweet as the HD's series downfall is the cab simulation to an extent, plus you have so much freedom to to whatever with the Torpedo.


----------



## RickyCigs

Misery Theory said:


> I'm not sure how exactly I would have to run it
> 
> But I'm thinking to save for one and maybe try score one used on the bay or something. I think it would be sweet as the HD's series downfall is the cab simulation to an extent, plus you have so much freedom to to whatever with the Torpedo.





That depends on what your running it into. You would just put it between the line out and your interface. If you were going direct usb, you could probably put it in the fx loop of the pod.


----------



## Chuck

Hmmm. Would there a way to run it live? Like to turn of cab modeling on the HD500 then just connect someway straight to the HD500 and play through my Alto?


----------



## davemeistro

VikingGuitar said:


> This sounds awesome. The only criticism I have right now is that the guitar sounds a *little* muddy. Not by any great amount, and I probably wouldn't have thought so if I wasn't listening critically. Cool song, great sound!


 
Thanks man! Yeah, I agree with you on the muddiness, I think when I tracked the guitars the strings I was using were almost half a year old haha. Also I'm sure the fact that I'm using pitch shifted guitar for bass has something to do with it as well.

I'm definitely going to keep playing with it though!


----------



## Nemonic

Misery Theory said:


> Hmmm. Would there a way to run it live? Like to turn of cab modeling on the HD500 then just connect someway straight to the HD500 and play through my Alto?



Sure, just put it after the 1/4 line out (depends on which Torpedo would you use). You can even try the power amp modeling inside the Torpedo along with Pre models inside your POD.


----------



## Chuck

Nemonic said:


> Sure, just put it after the 1/4 line out (depends on which Torpedo would you use). You can even try the power amp modeling inside the Torpedo along with Pre models inside your POD.



Ahh all right sweet. Damn this will sweet. Hopefully I can get one of these in a few months


----------



## RickyCigs

Exactly as I said, between the 1/4" out and whatever you plug into. I'm pretty sure you could also use the fx loop method. The power amp simulation on the torpedo seems to be fairly good. Ola uses it with the Randall satan preamp section in one vid. However, we have the power amp simulation already on our pods and I think it would be better than the torpedo.


----------



## Chuck

Oh haha I was a little confused at first 

But yeah sweet. I'm so gonna do this


----------



## RickyCigs

Misery Theory said:


> Oh haha I was a little confused at first
> 
> But yeah sweet. I'm so gonna do this



Buy me one too please.


----------



## ayaotd

Do any of you guy know any inexpensive monitors I could use with the pod? I am tired of using headphones!


----------



## RickyCigs

ayaotd said:


> Do any of you guy know any inexpensive monitors I could use with the pod? I am tired of using headphones!



M-audio av30 I think the model is. They're only $100 and I've heard a lot of good reviews. They're a little small if your looking for a lot of low end though.


----------



## Nemonic

At first, the idea of combining POD and Torpedo seemed dull to me. Now I see that it is a very good idea. You can use the FX Loop that will allow you to use post eq and XLR outputs. Dude, this is serious. A cheap alternative could be Digitech GSP 1101. 
Thank you guys, I like bearing those ideas in my mind.


----------



## meambobbo

Nemonic said:


> Has anyone tried Hiway 57 On/XXL 57 On? Am I right that there is no correction needed?



Yes, both the XXL 57 on axis and the XXL 409 will sound good with the Hiway 57 on axis without any need for adding latency (phase correction) to either channel. I've used both before with pleasant results.

Generally, any green colored cell in those spreadsheets I made should sound "good" without any adjustment, but when I say "good" I mean there won't be the additional complication of the cab/mic pair causing extreme comb filtering. Some combinations simply don't mix well no matter what, and some will just make the tone way too dark or woofy or whatnot that it's impossible to eq it back to a usable place.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

PHD 2x12+ 57 off axis and Tread+57 on axis sounds sweeeeeeet! Give it a shot Bobbo!


----------



## DMONSTER

Heres something me and my buddies have been working on, all POD HD bean and superior drummer. The eerie creepy intro on it is something I was stoked, check it out maybe i can post the patch if someones interested. 
https://soundcloud.com/dan-schmid/terra-noctornus-rough-mix

Best listened to through good speakers


----------



## gunslingerjh

Here's a quick mixtest of "Mile Zero" by Periphery! Made with POD HD500 and superior drummer!
https://soundcloud.com/julienhauspie/periphery-mile-zero-pod-hd-500


----------



## leechmasterargentina

ayaotd said:


> Do any of you guy know any inexpensive monitors I could use with the pod? I am tired of using headphones!



I own the M-Audio AV40 and they work just fine.


----------



## surfthealien

Here is one I just did using a tweaked version of bobbo's periphery patch. I used my loomis for this one. I wonder if this thread is close to getting sticky status yet? 

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/montage


----------



## PodHdBean

I also use the av 40 with the pod works really good just be carefull with the bass


leechmasterargentina said:


> I own the M-Audio AV40 and they work just fine.


----------



## Bodes

Hi guys, have done the search through this thread and can't fins the answer I want.

I am thinking of buying one of the HD500's for just use of the effects, no distortions, no amp simulators, to plug into my Engl Powerball II.

Has anyone used it like this using the PBII? 

Does the PB take to it well?

4CM?

Looking around it sounds the better option, price-wise and tap-dance wise than buying individual pedals.

Or could you point me towards a source which could assist in this matter? Google just chucks up forum threads about the HD500 PB simulator.


----------



## friez256

Used the AC30 and Uberschall models from an HD500 on this. It sounds pretty cool I think. If you dig it, follow me on soundcloud! I'm gonna be putting up other random clips of it. Let me know what you think https://soundcloud.com/brianpharai/below-zero


----------



## MrYakob

Bodes said:


> Hi guys, have done the search through this thread and can't fins the answer I want.
> 
> I am thinking of buying one of the HD500's for just use of the effects, no distortions, no amp simulators, to plug into my Engl Powerball II.
> 
> Has anyone used it like this using the PBII?
> 
> Does the PB take to it well?
> 
> 4CM?
> 
> Looking around it sounds the better option, price-wise and tap-dance wise than buying individual pedals.
> 
> Or could you point me towards a source which could assist in this matter? Google just chucks up forum threads about the HD500 PB simulator.



I don't have an Engl, but I did recently just start using my HD Pro as an effects unit via 4cm for my EVH 5150ii mini. It works really well, which is good because now I don't have to go out and buy a ton of pedals! Plus you can use it for recording via usb without having to worry about micing your amp.


----------



## RobPhoboS

RickyCigs said:


> I'll give these a listen in the near future and see what I can come up with.



I think I'm going to pick up an HM-2 this week, so once I've got it, I'll see what comes close in the POD.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Sorry for not replying, but in the little time I had before the show, I spent 30 minutes testing meambobbo's advice on gain staging.

Using the setup I described (No input pad, inputs to Guitar/Same, gain on the treadplate at 100%) the pod doesn't seem to clip as long as I have the model volume below 85% or so.

I tested my RG470 with a D-Sonic on the bridge using Pad, Inputs to: Guitar/Variax, and added a tube pedal or screamer before the treadplate, and the treadplate with gain not more than 65%. Despite it seemed I could achieve the same gain level than my previous setup, palm mutings lost all dynamics and sound wasn't as definite as my previous setup.

I'm not an audio engineer, but I haven't been able to find traces of clipping before the amp/pedals in the line, therefore the signal seems to go in clean and nice. Having distortion 95% made by the treadplate (I use the tube preamp before the treadplate) makes distortion sound really nice, at least to my ears. The presets which are designed to be used in the studio/direct mode use the model amp volume at 50%, which is a good output without any noticeable clipping.


----------



## Nemonic

There must be an elf who is sucking your gain's dick.


----------



## friez256

Bodes said:


> Hi guys, have done the search through this thread and can't fins the answer I want.
> 
> I am thinking of buying one of the HD500's for just use of the effects, no distortions, no amp simulators, to plug into my Engl Powerball II.
> 
> Has anyone used it like this using the PBII?
> 
> Does the PB take to it well?
> 
> 4CM?
> 
> Looking around it sounds the better option, price-wise and tap-dance wise than buying individual pedals.
> 
> Or could you point me towards a source which could assist in this matter? Google just chucks up forum threads about the HD500 PB simulator.



Thrice used an HD500 just for effects for their last four albums I think, and sounds killer. It would probably work sweet with an ENGL.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Nemonic said:


> There must be an elf who is sucking your gain's dick.


Only reasonable explanation.


----------



## meambobbo

friez256 said:


> Thrice used an HD500 just for effects for their last four albums I think, and sounds killer. It would probably work sweet with an ENGL.


 
i don't think they've put out 4 albums since the pod hd debuted...


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Sorry for not replying, but in the little time I had before the show, I spent 30 minutes testing meambobbo's advice on gain staging.
> 
> Using the setup I described (No input pad, inputs to Guitar/Same, gain on the treadplate at 100%) the pod doesn't seem to clip as long as I have the model volume below 85% or so.
> 
> I tested my RG470 with a D-Sonic on the bridge using Pad, Inputs to: Guitar/Variax, and added a tube pedal or screamer before the treadplate, and the treadplate with gain not more than 65%. Despite it seemed I could achieve the same gain level than my previous setup, palm mutings lost all dynamics and sound wasn't as definite as my previous setup.
> 
> I'm not an audio engineer, but I haven't been able to find traces of clipping before the amp/pedals in the line, therefore the signal seems to go in clean and nice. Having distortion 95% made by the treadplate (I use the tube preamp before the treadplate) makes distortion sound really nice, at least to my ears. The presets which are designed to be used in the studio/direct mode use the model amp volume at 50%, which is a good output without any noticeable clipping.



Is your pickup wired in parallel? Something is definitely not right. 

I suppose you could just have a very different opinion of what sounds good. I think maybe your trying/expecting to get a dual or quad tracked tone out if a single track. 

I guarantee that having the model drive that high isn't nearly as dynamic or clear as it could be. It's just beyond the normal of ANY other setup. 

One thing that you haven't done is record a clip so that we can understand what the problem is. That could be a huge help.


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> i don't think they've put out 4 albums since the pod hd debuted...



I really doubt that they have. 

Also, I sold my engl powerball 2 when I bought my pod. The models sounded great through the power amp section, but I don't need a half stack worth of power since I only play alone or do online collaborations. The fx are definitely quality though. I tweaked the analog delay to sound really close to my mxr carbon copy. 

I would say to try the Q filter as a boost for the powerball. I really liked a tube screamer with my engl. the Q would be great with its extra tweakability. 

My point being, if you like the tone of your powerball, do it.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm looking for something that sounds almost intentionally digital in tone ala
(especially the right channel around 1:37-1:38 - or any Orgy really).

Or something like when it first kicks in:  (or any tone off of their first album).

Any suggestions would be helpful - I know there's a lot of studio magic there, but the tones are saturated in effects to varying amounts.


----------



## Shask

ThePhilosopher said:


> I'm looking for something that sounds almost intentionally digital in tone ala
> (especially the right channel around 1:37-1:38 - or any Orgy really).
> 
> Any suggestions would be helpful - I know there's a lot of studio magic there, but the tones are saturated in effects to varying amounts.




The guy in Orgy used a Boss FZ-2 pedal into a JCM800. You might try a Marshall model dialed up fairly clean with fuzz pedals in front. See if you can get close...


----------



## ThePhilosopher

The guys in Orgy use(d) a metric ton of pedals (and still do in Dead by Sunrise, though less obviously).


----------



## Alekke

Hi guys, our new album will be out soon and here is the first single from it!

Double tracked guitar on POD HD Pro (usb connection) - mesa - ubercab - ribbon
https://soundcloud.com/geengerrecords/e-n-d-deception/s-D8Cfw


----------



## BeyondDan

Hi guys, i have a gig with my band this week end (we are opening for The Agonist fuck yeah!!) and we do a In Flames cover, it's My Sweet Shadow! There is a synth part at 2:48 in the linked vid that i would do with my guitar instead of a backing track....i tried to achieve this sound with my pod hd500 but with no success...

Is there anyone here that can do a patch or already made a patch to sound similar to this ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3-MjapeMEo


----------



## breadtruck

Just thought I'd jump in here and comment on my recent experience with the POD HD. I've had it for a while and have always used it for recording/late night practice. I tried hooking it up to my 2x12 Spider II 75w amp ages ago so I could use more effects and stuff live, but it sounded kinda lifeless and overly processed. I gave up on that at the time, but lo and behold I recently found out my amp has a "test mode" that you access by holding down the TAP button when you power it on! It doesn't even tell you that in the manual! I read online that the later Spiders do it, but I assumed it wouldn't work with the earlier Spider II that I have. They should definately have that feature listed in the handbook!  

Anyway, putting the Spider in test mode bypasses everything except the volume, so I was happy to discover that it now works awesomely when I plug my POD into it. As long as I turn off the cab modelling, it works a treat. I set the output option to Combo Front and set the high and low EQ's to flat. I found for the best bass response I have my focus on 400hz. I basically have some proper speakers for my POD now, and can use my foot controller for all the effects and patch-switching that I need when playing live. The modelling on the POD HD is better than the old Spider II, so it feels like I've upgraded my amp! I've only played around with it for a bit, but straight away I was able to dial in a really nice tone using the SLO Cunch with a Tube Drive in front of it.

At first thought I think a lot of people would think running a POD through a Spider would sound horrible, but take it from me, as long as you are using one of the bigger Spiders (such as a 2x12 like mine), and you use TEST MODE, then you can only IMPROVE your rig.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

breadtruck said:


> Just thought I'd jump in here and comment on my recent experience with the POD HD. I've had it for a while and have always used it for recording/late night practice. I tried hooking it up to my 2x12 Spider II 75w amp ages ago so I could use more effects and stuff live, but it sounded kinda lifeless and overly processed. I gave up on that at the time, but lo and behold I recently found out my amp has a "test mode" that you access by holding down the TAP button when you power it on! It doesn't even tell you that in the manual! I read online that the later Spiders do it, but I assumed it wouldn't work with the earlier Spider II that I have. They should definately have that feature listed in the handbook!
> 
> Anyway, putting the Spider in test mode bypasses everything except the volume, so I was happy to discover that it now works awesomely when I plug my POD into it. As long as I turn off the cab modelling, it works a treat. I set the output option to Combo Front and set the high and low EQ's to flat. I found for the best bass response I have my focus on 400hz. I basically have some proper speakers for my POD now, and can use my foot controller for all the effects and patch-switching that I need when playing live. The modelling on the POD HD is better than the old Spider II, so it feels like I've upgraded my amp! I've only played around with it for a bit, but straight away I was able to dial in a really nice tone using the SLO Cunch with a Tube Drive in front of it.
> 
> At first thought I think a lot of people would think running a POD through a Spider would sound horrible, but take it from me, as long as you are using one of the bigger Spiders (such as a 2x12 like mine), and you use TEST MODE, then you can only IMPROVE your rig.



Well, what you're doing in a way is kinda using the power amp in mode. If your spider amp has a power in input, plug the POD there, and in that way it'll bypass the preamp section of your Spider, only using the Power Amp section. I use it that way now and I leave the EQ, colour and tone of the POD amp models to define the sound. Instead of using the Combo Front section EQ to flat, you should use the Combo Power Amp output choice. If you plug the POD to the power amp in section, you should also switch the 1/4" output to "line", since the signal should reach preamplified.


----------



## jmeezle

Hey guys,

I'm looking for a HD500 tone that is similar to the Animals As Leaders "Weightless" distorted rhythm tone. I've searched google a bit to no avail. My recording tone is somewhat similar but it sounds like crap in a live setting. Anyone have something close that could be used live? 

Thanks!


----------



## RickyCigs

jmeezle said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a HD500 tone that is similar to the Animals As Leaders "Weightless" distorted rhythm tone. I've searched google a bit to no avail. My recording tone is somewhat similar but it sounds like crap in a live setting. Anyone have something close that could be used live?
> 
> Thanks!



What is it about your live tone that you don't like? It might be easier to just tweak yours. 

I'm assuming that your using onboard cabs for live and redwirez for recording?


----------



## jmeezle

RickyCigs said:


> What is it about your live tone that you don't like? It might be easier to just tweak yours.
> 
> I'm assuming that your using onboard cabs for live and redwirez for recording?



Yep.

I think it's mostly due to my Fender 4x12 cab. Although it's loaded w/ Celestions it's not much of a "metal" cab. I turned the cab sim off on the HD500 for practice and it still sounded ehhhh. I'm thinking about going out from my Carvin TS-100 (which gets here tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!) into our JBL monitors. Bypassing a cab altogether might be my best bet, we'll see.

Here is my recording tone, I'd love to reproduce it live as close as possible:

https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/detriment-rough-idea


----------



## RickyCigs

jmeezle said:


> Yep.
> 
> I think it's mostly due to my Fender 4x12 cab. Although it's loaded w/ Celestions it's not much of a "metal" cab. I turned the cab sim off on the HD500 for practice and it still sounded ehhhh. I'm thinking about going out from my Carvin TS-100 (which gets here tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!) into our JBL monitors. Bypassing a cab altogether might be my best bet, we'll see.
> 
> Here is my recording tone, I'd love to reproduce it live as close as possible:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/detriment-rough-idea



Let me know how you like the ts-100. I've been curious about them for a while. 

Here's two ideas to try,
Try running a dual amp patch. Both amps identical settings, but with one using no cab. The other use an impulse that brings out what your cabinet is lacking then blend the two together with the channel volumes. 

If your playing a show with a decent PA, run into the PA and just have your power amp and cab as a "monitor" That way your full tone goes to the crowd and only you hear what's coming out of your cabinet, so it doesn't matter what it sounds like. It's just to hear yourself in the mix. 

Actually, a third idea. Run your ts-100 into some frfr speakers and bring a cheap laptop or netbook with you. One just powerful enough to run some vsts and have your redwirez everywhere you go.


And finally, put some new speakers in your cab. Warehouse Guitar Speakers make their own version of classic celestions that are way better and half the price.


----------



## DropTheSun

Pod HD500 is the ****! Once again, a great sounding song is ready and fully recorded with Pod. Enjoy! 

Track 1: Victorious
https://soundcloud.com/mediumplayer/track-1-victorious


----------



## RickyCigs

I'm falling behind on listening to the posts in this thread.... I've been too busy building my next axe  I'll have to play catch up soon while I wait for my hardware to show up. Maybe I should do a gear video in the meantime. 

I've also been thinking more about doing some tone/gear/tech videos. A lot of them would be stuff that most guys here already know, but some might be useful. 

Let me know what you guys think about the idea.


----------



## ZeroSignal

I'm hoping that someone might be able to help me off the top of their head from experience using the POD HD but I'm looking for some way to get lots of power amp distortion to get a certain texture but I always end up with too much fuzz. This is the sound I'm going for:
http://tonefinder.com/files/5-3mictest2.mp3

Someone was kind enough to point out that it's due to layering of distortions so you're clipping multiple times.
This is my ideal guitar tone so any help will be greatly appreciated. I've been hunting this tone for years!


----------



## RobPhoboS

RobPhoboS said:


> I think I'm going to pick up an HM-2 this week, so once I've got it, I'll see what comes close in the POD.



Bought a Japanese HM-2, hopefully here in a week or so


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Where do you guys set your low pass frequency on the mid focus? I like to keep right at around 65%, I've never been happier with my tone since I've done that.


----------



## RickyCigs

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Where do you guys set your low pass frequency on the mid focus? I like to keep right at around 65%, I've never been happier with my tone since I've done that.



Is this pre or post amp? 

My settings are different for each amp model when I use it post amp. I've never actually even used it before the amp. I'm quite happy with what the screamer or q filter gives me. I guess it's worth a try though....


----------



## Nemonic

I now realise that sharing whole tones is pretty bad idea for me. Explanation of what a single piece of signal chain can do and how could it be set helps me much more.
This way I have tried to "think outside the box" (Misha would say to "not read what the knobs say). 
I used Treadplate with Hiway/57 On axis - Thump and Decay to 25%
I turned Bass to zero, Mid to maximum, Gain/Treble/Presence at 50%
Pre Q Filter (BP, 70% Freq, 70% Gain, 0% Q, 50% Mix)
Post Tube Comp, Threshold at 40%, Level at 25%
I am currently not at home and by USB is cracked, so I am only remembering what was there.
I have been setting it along with a dry backing track. It fitted like my ass on the toilet, was well recognized and I did not need to cut off the high end.
I am just saying, this will possibly sound weird to anyone who tries it.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

My bad, I mean post amp on the Uber.


----------



## RickyCigs

Contest time!! 

I need some suggestions for a song to do a metal cover of. The only catch is that it can't be a metal song. 

If your song is picked, I will personally make a requested tone just for you! As well as a shout out in my video of the cover. 

Keep in mind that I've posted this on my personal Facebook page as well, so there is a small chance that no one here will win. But considering I only have about 40 friends on Facebook, your chances are still pretty good! 

Be sure to quote this post in your reply so that I see it!


----------



## Veldar

RobPhoboS said:


> Bought a Japanese HM-2, hopefully here in a week or so



Same here! One through a bass is the meatiest sound in the world.


----------



## thebunfather

RickyCigs said:


> Contest time!!
> 
> I need some suggestions for a song to do a metal cover of. The only catch is that it can't be a metal song.
> 
> If your song is picked, I will personally make a requested tone just for you! As well as a shout out in my video of the cover.
> 
> Keep in mind that I've posted this on my personal Facebook page as well, so there is a small chance that no one here will win. But considering I only have about 40 friends on Facebook, your chances are still pretty good!
> 
> Be sure to quote this post in your reply so that I see it!



Here's one I've been thinking about covering. Mr. Roboto! You should do it, instead of me, though!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

RickyCigs said:


> Contest time!!
> 
> I need some suggestions for a song to do a metal cover of. The only catch is that it can't be a metal song.
> 
> If your song is picked, I will personally make a requested tone just for you! As well as a shout out in my video of the cover.
> 
> Keep in mind that I've posted this on my personal Facebook page as well, so there is a small chance that no one here will win. But considering I only have about 40 friends on Facebook, your chances are still pretty good!
> 
> Be sure to quote this post in your reply so that I see it!



Solider - Eminem


----------



## RickyCigs

Haha mr roboto is an interesting choice... I don't remember how that eminem song goes. It's been a long time since I was 15 and liked him


----------



## EricSVT18

I'm really clueless when it comes to things like Axe Fx and the POD HD Pro. Can someone explain how the pod works please? Can I connect it to my computer, or does it have to be ran through a power amp??

For recording, does it just record directly onto the computer? I don't need a mic or anything?

Thanks.


----------



## Aftertheburial13

You can run in through active/passive speakers, with passives you need a power amp I believe,actives you dont. you can run it directly into the computer, use headphones, you can with a power amp with a cab. From what I heard, thats what you can do. Im getting my LINE 6 HD PRO this week!


----------



## 5thFaceOfBrahma

RickyCigs said:


> Contest time!!
> 
> I need some suggestions for a song to do a metal cover of. The only catch is that it can't be a metal song.
> 
> If your song is picked, I will personally make a requested tone just for you! As well as a shout out in my video of the cover.
> 
> Keep in mind that I've posted this on my personal Facebook page as well, so there is a small chance that no one here will win. But considering I only have about 40 friends on Facebook, your chances are still pretty good!
> 
> Be sure to quote this post in your reply so that I see it!


 
Black Sabbath - War Pigs


----------



## kamello

RickyCigs said:


> Contest time!!
> 
> I need some suggestions for a song to do a metal cover of. The only catch is that it can't be a metal song.
> 
> If your song is picked, I will personally make a requested tone just for you! As well as a shout out in my video of the cover.
> 
> Keep in mind that I've posted this on my personal Facebook page as well, so there is a small chance that no one here will win. But considering I only have about 40 friends on Facebook, your chances are still pretty good!
> 
> Be sure to quote this post in your reply so that I see it!


----------



## thebunfather

RickyCigs said:


> Haha mr roboto is an interesting choice... I don't remember how that eminem song goes. It's been a long time since I was 15 and liked him



I actually did a cover of "Cruel Summer" by Bananarama when I first got my HD500. I need to go back and retrack and find someone to do vocals on it.


----------



## RickyCigs

thebunfather said:


> I actually did a cover of "Cruel Summer" by Bananarama when I first got my HD500. I need to go back and retrack and find someone to do vocals on it.




Haha what kind of vocals? I can do vocals like on my track soggy sandwiches, or the more humorous creed-mocking yasaay vocals lol


----------



## RickyCigs

kamello said:


>




Interesting... The song could work. I'm not sure about the Spanish lyrics though lol could be tricky


----------



## kamello

@Ricky: only half of the lyrics are in Spanish, the rest are just random words 

if no, here is a second option, if you don't do this, I'll ....ing Do eet  





edit: now we can't say the F word?


----------



## Deathbykidd

So is it possible to re-amp with these? Like say I received a dry DI track, could I drag it into a track that was set up to use a patch from the pod and have the DI have the tone? Can you also tweak the patch after you record and have it change the recorded track to the new tweaked one like with an impulse?


----------



## RickyCigs

kamello said:


> @Ricky: only half of the lyrics are in Spanish, the rest are just random words
> 
> if no, here is a second option, if you don't do this, I'll ....ing Do eet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: now we can't say the F word?




I actually like that song lol another good choice.


----------



## RickyCigs

5thFaceOfBrahma said:


> Black Sabbath - War Pigs



Please read the directions carefully... It can't already be a metal song.


----------



## RickyCigs

Deathbykidd said:


> So is it possible to re-amp with these? Like say I received a dry DI track, could I drag it into a track that was set up to use a patch from the pod and have the DI have the tone? Can you also tweak the patch after you record and have it change the recorded track to the new tweaked one like with an impulse?



I have posted the reamping instructions many times now. And no, you can't tweak it once its recorded. You can however move the looper to the start of the chain, record a small portion and tweak it.


----------



## thebunfather

RickyCigs said:


> Haha what kind of vocals? I can do vocals like on my track soggy sandwiches, or the more humorous creed-mocking yasaay vocals lol



Something heavy... That still retains the melody. I seriously need to rework the whole song. When I do, I'll put it up for anyone to do vox on. It'd be interesting to hear what happens. 

I mean, It's from the Karate Kid soundtrack, so anything will be awesome!


----------



## thebunfather

RickyCigs said:


> I have posted the reamping instructions many times now. And no, you can't tweak it once its recorded. You can however move the looper to the start of the chain, record a small portion and tweak it.



It seems like re-amping with the HD500 is kinda pointless. I usually make a patch, record a part of the song with bass and drums, listen, tweak, re-record that section and listen again. Sometimes it takes two or three tweaks, but works. If I'm going to go through the re-amping process, I'd rather do it like a normal guy. You know, just let the engineer handle it.


----------



## meambobbo

my vote is Katy Perry - Friday Night


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> my vote is Katy Perry - Friday Night



I think this pick is winning so far.... I had to look up what song it actually was, and now it's stuck in my head.


----------



## ZeroSignal

ZeroSignal said:


> I'm hoping that someone might be able to help me off the top of their head from experience using the POD HD but I'm looking for some way to get lots of power amp distortion to get a certain texture but I always end up with too much fuzz. This is the sound I'm going for:
> http://tonefinder.com/files/5-3mictest2.mp3
> 
> Someone was kind enough to point out that it's due to layering of distortions so you're clipping multiple times.
> This is my ideal guitar tone so any help will be greatly appreciated. I've been hunting this tone for years!



Anyone?


----------



## EricSVT18

Any of you guys hear this version of last friday night?

Katy Perry - Last Friday Night (D.J.E.N.T) Metal remix (reup) - YouTube


----------



## thebunfather

EricSVT18 said:


> Any of you guys hear this version of last friday night?
> 
> Katy Perry - Last Friday Night (D.J.E.N.T) Metal remix (reup) - YouTube



I've heard the one from the Punk Goes Pop album. There's some good shit on those.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

Ok guys, I think this is the right place for this, I just hope it doesn't get lost in the mix. I'm having a really hard time getting a good distortion tone through my HD Pro. I don't know if I'm not EQing it right or there are some settings I'm missing or something. I'm using it with headphones and through a rocktron velocity power amp and an orange ppc112 cab. Now obviously I use cab emulation with the headphones and not with the power amp through the cab. But in both situations a good metal rhythm tone is escaping me. I'm looking for a Fear Factory type of tone, which should be attainable since this is the exact piece of gear Dino used. I can come up with all kinds of pretty cleans and they all sound great, but the distortion patches I try and make are always either too boomy, or too fuzzy, or it sounds like a half cocked wah or something. I know I'm not a total fool, I have other tube rigs and don't have this problem. I even have a Line 6 Spider combo that I can get tones I'm quite happy with really easily. I think I'm just not doing something right, but it's really bummin me out. I literally spent 45 minutes yesterday trying to dial in a good rhythm tone and I was never totally happy with it. I have made a few that sound fairly decent, but not quite what I think it's capable of. Is this making sense? Someone please help.


----------



## thebunfather

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> Ok guys, I think this is the right place for this, I just hope it doesn't get lost in the mix. I'm having a really hard time getting a good distortion tone through my HD Pro. I don't know if I'm not EQing it right or there are some settings I'm missing or something. I'm using it with headphones and through a rocktron velocity power amp and an orange ppc112 cab. Now obviously I use cab emulation with the headphones and not with the power amp through the cab. But in both situations a good metal rhythm tone is escaping me. I'm looking for a Fear Factory type of tone, which should be attainable since this is the exact piece of gear Dino used. I can come up with all kinds of pretty cleans and they all sound great, but the distortion patches I try and make are always either too boomy, or too fuzzy, or it sounds like a half cocked wah or something. I know I'm not a total fool, I have other tube rigs and don't have this problem. I even have a Line 6 Spider combo that I can get tones I'm quite happy with really easily. I think I'm just not doing something right, but it's really bummin me out. I literally spent 45 minutes yesterday trying to dial in a good rhythm tone and I was never totally happy with it. I have made a few that sound fairly decent, but not quite what I think it's capable of. Is this making sense? Someone please help.



Best piece of advice I can give is to go here: MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Contents Tons of useful info on shaping a high gain tone.


----------



## RickyCigs

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> Ok guys, I think this is the right place for this, I just hope it doesn't get lost in the mix. I'm having a really hard time getting a good distortion tone through my HD Pro. I don't know if I'm not EQing it right or there are some settings I'm missing or something. I'm using it with headphones and through a rocktron velocity power amp and an orange ppc112 cab. Now obviously I use cab emulation with the headphones and not with the power amp through the cab. But in both situations a good metal rhythm tone is escaping me. I'm looking for a Fear Factory type of tone, which should be attainable since this is the exact piece of gear Dino used. I can come up with all kinds of pretty cleans and they all sound great, but the distortion patches I try and make are always either too boomy, or too fuzzy, or it sounds like a half cocked wah or something. I know I'm not a total fool, I have other tube rigs and don't have this problem. I even have a Line 6 Spider combo that I can get tones I'm quite happy with really easily. I think I'm just not doing something right, but it's really bummin me out. I literally spent 45 minutes yesterday trying to dial in a good rhythm tone and I was never totally happy with it. I have made a few that sound fairly decent, but not quite what I think it's capable of. Is this making sense? Someone please help.



As wa stated, check out Bobbo's guide. 

Also, you can download my patches that I have posted to give you more of a visual. I also have a patch tweaking guide video on my YouTube channel that's posted in my sig. http://www.line6.com/customtone/profile/misterrick


----------



## MontaraMike

RickyCigs said:


> As wa stated, check out Bobbo's guide.
> 
> Also, you can download my patches that I have posted to give you more of a visual. I also have a patch tweaking guide video on my YouTube channel that's posted in my sig. http://www.line6.com/customtone/profile/misterrick




Thanks for the patches!!!


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

Cool thanks for the responses!


----------



## RickyCigs

MontaraMike said:


> Thanks for the patches!!!



No problem! I deleted all my older ones except the ones that were rated 4 or 5 stars. I may have to upload some new ones soon. I was just watching some Kemper videos and I'm feeling inadequate again. Usually what happens is I make a new killer patch when that happens lol. I've been too busy guitar building to do any guitar playing lately though...


----------



## MontaraMike

RickyCigs said:


> No problem! I deleted all my older ones except the ones that were rated 4 or 5 stars. I may have to upload some new ones soon. I was just watching some Kemper videos and I'm feeling inadequate again. Usually what happens is I make a new killer patch when that happens lol. I've been too busy guitar building to do any guitar playing lately though...




Can't wait for new patches! I am a patchaholic. Must get new patches! 

You and MeAmBobbo make some killer patches IMO


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

Can I use those tones in an HD Pro or no?


----------



## RickyCigs

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> Can I use those tones in an HD Pro or no?



Yes. Download the Jzab converter. You'll use it a lot.


----------



## Innervision

No need for a converter, you can just drag and drop the patches in a user slot of POD HD Pro Edit. Try Ricky's MudBognering, it sounds quite good!


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

Awesome I'm definitely going to check out some of those patches when I get home from work tonight. While I realize you can get good tones out of it, it just seems like it's way more difficult than it should be. If I were to plug into any one of those high gain amps it's modeling, I guarantee I could quickly find a decent sound. I've never used any amp where I had to use like six different equalizers to get a good tone, you know what I mean?


----------



## RickyCigs

Innervision said:


> No need for a converter, you can just drag and drop the patches in a user slot of POD HD Pro Edit. Try Ricky's MudBognering, it sounds quite good!



My patches are for an hd500, so no. You can't just drag them into hd pro edit. You need the converter. 

But thank you.


----------



## RickyCigs

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> Awesome I'm definitely going to check out some of those patches when I get home from work tonight. While I realize you can get good tones out of it, it just seems like it's way more difficult than it should be. If I were to plug into any one of those high gain amps it's modeling, I guarantee I could quickly find a decent sound. I've never used any amp where I had to use like six different equalizers to get a good tone, you know what I mean?



I never have to use more than two eq's. the main problem is the attack of the amps without a boost and the cab modeling. 

Here's a tip that will make tweaking easier, take the Q filter settings from one of the patches I posted, and out that in front of any amp/patch you make. 

Also, check out my patch video. I guarantee you'll learn something. My YouTube link is in my sig.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

RickyCigs said:


> I never have to use more than two eq's. the main problem is the attack of the amps without a boost and the cab modeling.
> 
> Here's a tip that will make tweaking easier, take the Q filter settings from one of the patches I posted, and out that in front of any amp/patch you make.
> 
> Also, check out my patch video. I guarantee you'll learn something. My YouTube link is in my sig.




Yea the video was quite helpful, thanks! Do you ever run an overdrive for your patches, or just stick with the EQs? If I were to use an overdrive, should I EQ before or after? Also I was wondering say if you had a patch for recording with the cab emulation all dialed in if you just turned off the cab emulation should it theoretically sound good through a power amp and cab?


----------



## EricSVT18

If I wanted to go buy a POD HD pro and use it connected to my computer and to record, what all would I need to buy? As I said, I'm very clueless when it comes to all this digital stuff.


----------



## Mordacain

EricSVT18 said:


> If I wanted to go buy a POD HD pro and use it connected to my computer and to record, what all would I need to buy? As I said, I'm very clueless when it comes to all this digital stuff.



Just connect the pod directly to your computer via USB for the simple method.


----------



## EricSVT18

Mordacain said:


> Just connect the pod directly to your computer via USB for the simple method.



Im assuming I would need some monitors in order to get a good sound correct? And are there good free recording programs or is that another thing I would have to figure into the cost?


----------



## Nemonic

Definitelly buy monitors and do not go with headphones.
REAPER | Audio Production Without Limits


----------



## EricSVT18

What would be 2 good monitors that don't break the bank?


----------



## MontaraMike

EricSVT18 said:


> If I wanted to go buy a POD HD pro and use it connected to my computer and to record, what all would I need to buy? As I said, I'm very clueless when it comes to all this digital stuff.



You would need a guitar! LOL!


----------



## Nemonic

EricSVT18 said:


> What would be 2 good monitors that don't break the bank?


Man, why don't you post your budget in currency of your country? 
Do you mean 2000$?


----------



## RickyCigs

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> Yea the video was quite helpful, thanks! Do you ever run an overdrive for your patches, or just stick with the EQs? If I were to use an overdrive, should I EQ before or after? Also I was wondering say if you had a patch for recording with the cab emulation all dialed in if you just turned off the cab emulation should it theoretically sound good through a power amp and cab?



The Q filter IS the overdrive.

And yes. As long as your cab sounds good, it will sound good. Not identical, but that can be easily fixed. When your not using cab simulation you don't need a dual amp patch so that frees up a lot of dsp. Then you can add whatever you need to adjust your tone.


----------



## MontaraMike

What are people here using for clean tones? I am getting some nice sounds out of the Blackface twin.


----------



## Aftertheburial13

Just sold my rig and got an Hd pro... I was sketchy about it but it sounds AWESOME!


----------



## thebunfather

MontaraMike said:


> What are people here using for clean tones? I am getting some nice sounds out of the Blackface twin.



I like the Vox models for cleans. Bobbo's Periphery clean patch was a great starting point for me.


----------



## Innervision

RickyCigs said:


> My patches are for an hd500, so no. You can't just drag them into hd pro edit. You need the converter.
> 
> But thank you.



You can drag 'n drop patches that were designed for a hd bean or a hd500 unit into HD pro edit, absolutely no need for a converter. That,s how I do it and it's working perfectly. These 3 devices are using the same software/models so that makes sense as to why you wouldn't need a converter. I couldn't do that with patches designed for hd300/400 units though.


----------



## RickyCigs

Innervision said:


> You can drag 'n drop patches that were designed for a hd bean or a hd500 unit into HD pro edit, absolutely no need for a converter. That,s how I do it and it's working perfectly. These 3 devices are using the same software/models so that makes sense as to why you wouldn't need a converter. I couldn't do that with patches designed for hd300/400 units though.



It doesn't always work as the hd500/bean/pro are all different hardware and have some slightly different options. This has been covered numerous times in the last 100+ pages on this thread.


----------



## Innervision

Well just to clear things up, I guess people covering this in the last 100+ pages were doing sth wrong. It worked flawlessly for the 300+ Bean/HD500 patches I downloaded for my HD Pro. Never ran into any compatibility issues. You just have to drag n' drop the patch file directly into a slot in HD Pro Edit. But for some reason you can't import the patch through the file/open menu.


----------



## PodHdBean

another bug also is sometimes the patch will come up but the DEP settings are all out of wack.When i downloaded meambobbo setlist it had everything set at 12 o clock including the low pass


Innervision said:


> Well just to clear things up, I guess people covering this in the last 100+ pages were doing sth wrong. It worked flawlessly for the 300+ Bean/HD500 patches I downloaded for my HD Pro. Never ran into any compatibility issues. You just have to drag n' drop the patch file directly into a slot in HD Pro Edit. But for some reason you can't import the patch through the file/open menu.


----------



## DropTheSun

Drop the sun presents: Lords of the world

8-string Groove metal that is recorded using Pod HD500. Enjoy!

https://soundcloud.com/mediumplayer/track-2-lords-of-world


----------



## EricSVT18

I'm hearing conflicting things now. Can the HD pro be plugged in directly to the computer via USB or no? Someone told me yes and another said no, I would still need an interface.


----------



## RickyCigs

EricSVT18 said:


> I'm hearing conflicting things now. Can the HD pro be plugged in directly to the computer via USB or no? Someone told me yes and another said no, I would still need an interface.



Whoever said no obviously doesn't own one. It clearly states even on the line6 website that it can. I'm not sure why more people don't look there instead of believing every guy on the forums that saw one once at a music store they go to once a year lol


----------



## DropTheSun

kake said:


> Drop the sun presents: Lords of the world
> 
> 8-string Groove metal that is recorded using Pod HD500. Enjoy!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/mediumplayer/track-2-lords-of-world



Here is my Rhythm and Ambient presets that i use in this song. These presets are done with Blackouts pu's, so you'll get the best result with active pickups. Download and tell me if you like them. Cheers!

Rhythm:
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/224388/

Ambient:
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/224389/


----------



## EricSVT18

RickyCigs said:


> Whoever said no obviously doesn't own one. It clearly states even on the line6 website that it can. I'm not sure why more people don't look there instead of believing every guy on the forums that saw one once at a music store they go to once a year lol



Lol ok thanks for clearing that up. So all I would need to get started is the POD itself and 2 decent monitors then. If I bought a used POD for let's say $550 I should be able to get keep the cost under $1,000 including 2 monitors right?


----------



## PodHdBean

kake said:


> Here is my Rhythm and Ambient presets that i use in this song. These presets are done with Blackouts pu's, so you'll get the best result with active pickups. Download and tell me if you like them. Cheers!
> 
> Rhythm:
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/224388/
> 
> Ambient:
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/224389/


----------



## RickyCigs

EricSVT18 said:


> Lol ok thanks for clearing that up. So all I would need to get started is the POD itself and 2 decent monitors then. If I bought a used POD for let's say $550 I should be able to get keep the cost under $1,000 including 2 monitors right?



Yes. I bought my monitors used for $70, but they're only $300 new I believe (I'm in Canada so it might be different for you) I use the M-Audio BX5A's. KRK's are also good, but have bass added so you can't get as accurate of a mix if that's what your using them for. Both are cheap but good options though.


----------



## thebunfather

EricSVT18 said:


> Lol ok thanks for clearing that up. So all I would need to get started is the POD itself and 2 decent monitors then. If I bought a used POD for let's say $550 I should be able to get keep the cost under $1,000 including 2 monitors right?



I use a combination of the KRK 5s and a pair of Audio Technica ATHM50 cans. I like the KRKs for dialing in my midrange and the M50s work good for low and high end. I find the KRKs lack a little in the high end unless they're cranked. The M50s let me know if I have any "harshness" in the upper register.


----------



## Chuck

I use both a TS112a and a pair of KRK KNS 8400 cans to dial in tones. TS112a first then the cans to really dial it in


----------



## MobiusR

This is my new band Terrestrial (https://www.facebook.com/thisisterrestrial) and we put up a teaser for a upcoming EP. Everything was recording using a HD500 except the bass (recorded through a POD direct but used a darkglass).

I'll post more clips as it gets closer to finishing the EP.


----------



## RickyCigs

I didn't pick a winning song yet, but tomorrow I'm going to put something together to share as a test (and a way to gain some views and followers on my channel) so stay tuned for that.


----------



## RickyCigs

heres a little fun with the pod for you!


----------



## Zei

I'm trying to get a Cynic-like sound, but I can't figure out how to get much closer than this:

Cynic Tone Test

Ignore the playing hahahaha. It's shoddy as all hell, but those riffs I just learned the night before/today. 

The setup is as follows:

Hard Gate > Tube Comp > Screamer > Solo Overdrive > Mixer > Graphic EQ > Parametric EQ > Hard Gate

Also having trouble getting rid of the hum...


----------



## RickyCigs

Zei said:


> I'm trying to get a Cynic-like sound, but I can't figure out how to get much closer than this:
> 
> Cynic Tone Test
> 
> Ignore the playing hahahaha. It's shoddy as all hell, but those riffs I just learned the night before/today.
> 
> The setup is as follows:
> 
> Hard Gate > Tube Comp > Screamer > Solo Overdrive > Mixer > Graphic EQ > Parametric EQ > Hard Gate
> 
> Also having trouble getting rid of the hum...



Put the first gate after the compressor. It will help a lot with the hum. Also try the Q filter instead of the screamer. You can fine tune where the mid boost is a lot better.


----------



## Zei

RickyCigs said:


> Put the first gate after the compressor. It will help a lot with the hum. Also try the Q filter instead of the screamer. You can fine tune where the mid boost is a lot better.



That helped quite a bit, thank you! The Q Filter I like... Never used it before haha. 

But the hum isn't coming from the HD500 or my cords (it was still there in full force after changing the position of the gate), so I can only assume it's my guitar. Shame...  Y'all know of anything I can do to try and alleviate the issue?


----------



## RickyCigs

Zei said:


> That helped quite a bit, thank you! The Q Filter I like... Never used it before haha.
> 
> But the hum isn't coming from the HD500 or my cords (it was still there in full force after changing the position of the gate), so I can only assume it's my guitar. Shame...  Y'all know of anything I can do to try and alleviate the issue?



i had some serious buzzing just from having my pa speaker plugged into the same power bar. not even turned on. try unplugging everything else to see if it gets better. then start plugging back in until you find the culprit.

also, download any of my patches to find some good starting values for the Q filter. the main thing is to have to q turned to 0 or it sounds like a cocked wah pedal.


----------



## PodHdBean

try the marshall amps or doom amp.They should give you that midrange your missing.[
also use the tube overdrive or q filter instead of the screamer.\

the cynic tone


----------



## Zei

I took all you guys' advice and this is what came out of it!

A pretty convincing Cynic tone, I think 

https://soundcloud.com/enhalo/cynic-tone-test-2


----------



## Rygar91

Ive had the POD HD Pro for a few months now and I think im finally starting to figure it all out. I recorded a mix test of Early Grave by Architects to test out some new tones and techniques. 

You can hear it here: https://soundcloud.com/rygar91/architects-early-grave-mix

I think the mix might be a little bit bass heavy in some areas cuz i mixed it quickly on computer speakers, but let me know what you think otherwise!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Just got this over the e-mail:

Creating and Working with Dual Signal Paths | Line 6 Blog

I know this seems like kindergarden compared to Meambobbo's guide, but it never hurts to go back to the basics.


----------



## meambobbo

hehe - yeah i saw that email and wondered if L6 would actually address my research and maybe explain to its customers why dual amp patches are a bit more difficult than you might think.

NOPE.


----------



## RickyCigs

Lol I laughed at that email as well. I'm pretty sure a few of us could school any video that line6 could put out.


----------



## gunslingerjh

Made a little mixtest of Flourish by The Contortionist on my POD HD 500
https://soundcloud.com/julienhauspie/flourish-mixdown-01-mp3


----------



## Daxten

Rygar91 said:


> Ive had the POD HD Pro for a few months now and I think im finally starting to figure it all out. I recorded a mix test of Early Grave by Architects to test out some new tones and techniques.
> 
> You can hear it here: https://soundcloud.com/rygar91/architects-early-grave-mix
> 
> I think the mix might be a little bit bass heavy in some areas cuz i mixed it quickly on computer speakers, but let me know what you think otherwise!



wow, that sounds very nice!
Mind to share any info on the patch or even the patch itself?


----------



## Rygar91

Daxten said:


> wow, that sounds very nice!
> Mind to share any info on the patch or even the patch itself?



Thanks man! 

My pod is at a friends house so I cant get the exact patch but I kept it super simple and did any EQing and such I did in my DAW. I used the Fireball amp on the left side and the Treadplate on the right with XXL cab and off axis sm57 mic on both. Other than that I just had the tubescreamer with light settings and a noise suppressor. 

Ive found its better to just keep it more natural and raw going in, everyone uses parametric EQ's and tube compression and whatever on the actual patches but ive found that makes them kind of scratchy and never sit well in the mix like I'd like. So I just keep it relatively normal so I can make in fit how I'd like in my DAW.


----------



## RickyCigs

Rygar91 said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> My pod is at a friends house so I cant get the exact patch but I kept it super simple and did any EQing and such I did in my DAW. I used the Fireball amp on the left side and the Treadplate on the right with XXL cab and off axis sm57 mic on both. Other than that I just had the tubescreamer with light settings and a noise suppressor.
> 
> Ive found its better to just keep it more natural and raw going in, everyone uses parametric EQ's and tube compression and whatever on the actual patches but ive found that makes them kind of scratchy and never sit well in the mix like I'd like. So I just keep it relatively normal so I can make in fit how I'd like in my DAW.



I found that once you decide how your normally eq your patches in your daw, your can get those exact same settings with the pod.


----------



## Rygar91

RickyCigs said:


> I found that once you decide how your normally eq your patches in your daw, your can get those exact same settings with the pod.



Yeah I agree with that, but its a lot easier just working inside your daw than taking the time to learn and figure out Line 6's weird percentages system haha.


----------



## RickyCigs

Rygar91 said:


> Yeah I agree with that, but its a lot easier just working inside your daw than taking the time to learn and figure out Line 6's weird percentages system haha.



Meambobbo has all the conversions posted on his guide for the eq's. I just use my ears after finding a starting point. 

Working in the daw is easier, but once I find what works for a patch it's much nicer for me to just open the patch and it be ready to record rather than playing around with it.


----------



## pathos45

gunslingerjh said:


> Made a little mixtest of Flourish by The Contortionist on my POD HD 500
> https://soundcloud.com/julienhauspie/flourish-mixdown-01-mp3



Great freaking tone!! Can yeah post that patch?!


----------



## DropTheSun

Here's a quick video of my song made with Pod HD500:

Drop the sun: Lords of the world


----------



## chinnybob

I imagine this has already been covered, but does anyone know if Line 6 have any plans to add a 5150 model to the POD HD? The lack of one puts me off a bit...


----------



## PodHdBean

there are several ways to emulate this amp on the pod hd 
theres a few patches in the thread 


chinnybob said:


> I imagine this has already been cov
> red, but does anyone know if Line 6 have any plans to add a 5150 model to the POD HD? The lack of one puts me off a bit...


----------



## riffy

RickyCigs said:


> heres a little fun with the pod for you!





Awesome and a freakin' RIOT!

Love it!

Gary


----------



## RickyCigs

riffy said:


> Awesome and a freakin' RIOT!
> 
> Love it!
> 
> Gary



Haha thanks!


----------



## gunslingerjh

pathos45 said:


> Great freaking tone!! Can yeah post that patch?!



Thanks! I'll post it tomorrow, right here!


----------



## RedSkull

New song, death melo trash and stuff. The mix is on the verge of pumping at some heavy palm muted places which normally never happens !? I changed my strings height , maybe its related. Sound is better on 720p and up I think


----------



## PodHdBean

Depths: Meshuggah's 'Beneath' cover, Pod HD500 presets available | got-djent.com​
pretty damn good meshuggah patch


----------



## BeyondDan

Hey guys! I finally got my Orange Micro Terror! Damn this little thing is so loud and cool looking!

Anyway, I plugged my pod hd500 in the "aux in" of the micro terror through my 2x12 cab and it worked like a charm. I had to dial up new patches because it acts a little bit different than in the return of my 6505 or an FRFR speaker. I also had to change the outputs from "studio/direct" to "combo pwr amp" in the settings. It makes me a really good home/practice rig!!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

I'm reamping my Death Metal band's album with the Pro. Sounds awesome!!


----------



## EricSVT18

So i'm trying to decide between the Line 6 HD desktop and the HD Pro. I won't ever be using either live. I would just use it connected to my computer with some monitors to play/record music. What would make the HD Pro worth the extra $300 over the HD desktop given what I would be using them for? Thanks.


----------



## RickyCigs

EricSVT18 said:


> So i'm trying to decide between the Line 6 HD desktop and the HD Pro. I won't ever be using either live. I would just use it connected to my computer with some monitors to play/record music. What would make the HD Pro worth the extra $300 over the HD desktop given what I would be using them for? Thanks.



I really doubt you'll ever need the pro unless you have a studio desk with the rack spaces right on it. 

I have the hd500 and since I never use in on the floor, especially since my wife is having our baby any day now, I put mine on the pullout keyboard tray on my desk. It fits so perfectly. I think the bean might be in the way at times. If its always at your desk, you can tweak with hd edit if you can't get at the knobs as well.

Edit: here's a pic of part of my setup. Lets change things up and post some pics of our hd setups instead of soundcloud tracks for a bit


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

Rygar91 said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> My pod is at a friends house so I cant get the exact patch but I kept it super simple and did any EQing and such I did in my DAW. I used the Fireball amp on the left side and the Treadplate on the right with XXL cab and off axis sm57 mic on both. Other than that I just had the tubescreamer with light settings and a noise suppressor.
> 
> Ive found its better to just keep it more natural and raw going in, everyone uses parametric EQ's and tube compression and whatever on the actual patches but ive found that makes them kind of scratchy and never sit well in the mix like I'd like. So I just keep it relatively normal so I can make in fit how I'd like in my DAW.



I think I'm starting to get really close to that sound, but when you get a chance could you post the actual patch just as a reference? It sounds so full and heavy!


----------



## EricSVT18

I'm gonna make the jump to the HD Pro! I'm trying to sell my 5150 212 combo right now in order to fund the POD.


----------



## PodHdBean

the desktop and a fbv shortboard gets it done and for the price of the pro 


EricSVT18 said:


> So i'm trying to decide between the Line 6 HD desktop and the HD Pro. I won't ever be using either live. I would just use it connected to my computer with some monitors to play/record music. What would make the HD Pro worth the extra $300 over the HD desktop given what I would be using them for? Thanks.


----------



## Metal Guitarist

Does the Pod HD Pro translate very well? Like does it respond to different pickups and guitar wood?


----------



## RickyCigs

Metal Guitarist said:


> Does the Pod HD Pro translate very well? Like does it respond to different pickups and guitar wood?



Does a bear shit in the forest?


----------



## EricSVT18

I'm gonna go with 2 Yamaha HS50M monitors. They're $150 each. Those good for the price?


----------



## RickyCigs

EricSVT18 said:


> I'm gonna go with 2 Yamaha HS50M monitors. They're $150 each. Those good for the price?




I don't have any personal experience with them, but I've never heard anything great about the Yamaha monitors or speakers. Are you ordering them online or buying them from a store? If your buying from a store just take your pod in with you a try a few out. I've noticed that the majority of people who's videos I watch use m-audio. I happen to as well and I really like mine.


----------



## RickyCigs

Apparently no one likes my post your hd idea lol 


Anyway, my next cover is decided (not the contest one, still haven't picked a song) and I will be doing Possessed by Feared. Hopefully I can do Ola justice in my version. It also happens that I still have all the stems from the Feared mixing competition so I'll have the actual backing track for my cover as well as Ola's solo since I suck. 

I plan to do a video for it as well. Hopefully I can gain some views and followers.


----------



## nothingleft09

Got my Alto Ts115a yesterday. Holy shit the Alto with the HD500 sounds amazing and good lord is it LOUD!  I am super stoked by this.


----------



## EricSVT18

Ok instead of the Yamahas I'm thinking 2 KRK Rokit 5 generation 2.

if I buy a used one, is a program or anything suppose to come with it? or is that something I can just download off their website?


----------



## RickyCigs

EricSVT18 said:


> Ok instead of the Yamahas I'm thinking 2 KRK Rokit 5 generation 2.
> 
> if I buy a used one, is a program or anything suppose to come with it? or is that something I can just download off their website?



The pod you mean? They don't come with anything new. You even have to get the manual from the website. 

Download line6 monkey. It updates and downloads all your drivers and software.


----------



## RickyCigs

Here's a handy pic that I found randomly that explains the four cable method. A nice visual for some of the people here that either don't get it, or haven't heard of it.


----------



## EricSVT18

I'm starting to wonder if the HD Pro is worth the extra $200 over the HD500. It's essentially the same thing as the Pro except it's not rackmountable right?


----------



## MrYakob

RickyCigs said:


> Here's a handy pic that I found randomly that explains the four cable method. A nice visual for some of the people here that either don't get it, or haven't heard of it.



That's a pretty good picture for those wanting to try it out. I've been using my pod in 4CM with my 5153 for a couple weeks now and it works like a charm!


----------



## EricSVT18

The guitar center by me said they would trade me a brand new HD500 and 2 new KRK Rokit 5s for my 5150 212 combo and my LTD MH417. can't decide if that would be a good deal or not.


----------



## Jlang

MrYakob said:


> That's a pretty good picture for those wanting to try it out. I've been using my pod in 4CM with my 5153 for a couple weeks now and it works like a charm!


Wait what..? you are running a pod through the power amp section of your 5153?


----------



## Jlang

EricSVT18 said:


> The guitar center by me said they would trade me a brand new HD500 and 2 new KRK Rokit 5s for my 5150 212 combo and my LTD MH417. can't decide if that would be a good deal or not.



Sounds like a bad trade on your part. But opinions vary yeah?


----------



## EricSVT18

Jlang said:


> Wait what..? you are running a pod through the power amp section of your 5153?



No. I'd be running the hd500 through the computer and monitors like I would with the Pro.


----------



## EricSVT18

Jlang said:


> Sounds like a bad trade on your part. But opinions vary yeah?



Well my LTD barely gets played. My Agile gets all the playing time. Plus ill be getting a custom carvin at the end of the year. My main reason for wanting to do all this is to record and what not. I'm a home player so the recording part will be more fun for me.


----------



## nothingleft09

Eric, Guitar center has the Rokit 6's for $50 more than the Rokit 5's. I own the 5's. They are ok for a smaller room but you will wish you would have gotten the 6's or the 8's. Trust me on this. 

EDIT* Just saw the home recording part. Definitely get bigger KRK's than the 5's. And get the Auralex pads as well. They will give you shit but my other guitar player walked out of GC here with 2 KRK Rokit 8's, Cables, Auralex pads and the 2 year warranty for $500 even. Just tell them Make it 6's and throw in the cables and pads and it's a deal. If they try to work on you, stick to it and be firm. They will make money either way so get the best deal you can.


----------



## EricSVT18

nothingleft09 said:


> Eric, Guitar center has the Rokit 6's for $50 more than the Rokit 5's. I own the 5's. They are ok for a smaller room but you will wish you would have gotten the 6's or the 8's. Trust me on this. And if you are even thinking going live then don't even worry about the monitors. Get the HD500 and an Alto TS115A.



I'm not thinking about going live at all. But i just talked to some people who work in studios and they suggested the Yamaha HS50Ms over the Rokit 5s. Said the Rokits sound better for electronic kind of music and the yamahas are more clear and crisp with better mids and highs.


----------



## MrYakob

Jlang said:


> Wait what..? you are running a pod through the power amp section of your 5153?



No, I'm running the pod in front of, and in the loop of the 5153 as an effects only unit. All the amp sounds are coming from the amp but I'm using the POD's noise gates and Q filter as a boost


----------



## MrYakob

EricSVT18 said:


> I'm not thinking about going live at all. But i just talked to some people who work in studios and they suggested the Yamaha HS50Ms over the Rokit 5s. Said the Rokits sound better for electronic kind of music and the yamahas are more clear and crisp with better mids and highs.



Sorry for double post!

FWIW I went with the HS50Ms after A/B'ing them with the KRKs. The KRKs sounded nice but it wasn't quite a flat response, it seemed to add more low end which makes sense with the comment about electronic music.


----------



## nothingleft09

EricSVT18 said:


> I'm not thinking about going live at all. But i just talked to some people who work in studios and they suggested the Yamaha HS50Ms over the Rokit 5s. Said the Rokits sound better for electronic kind of music and the yamahas are more clear and crisp with better mids and highs.


 
Yeah, I corrected that afterwards. lol I listened to the Rokits beside the Yamahas. The Rokits sounded better. There are comparison vids on youtube for them. I would check them out. They aren't audio comparisons per say because the people reviewing them understand youtube will kill the audio anyway. So check those out at least. Listen to them side by side in the store. GC should have them out on a demo setup. The HS50's have this weird upper midrange and are not a flat response either.


----------



## EricSVT18

I watched the video and I honestly liked the Yamaha's better. I guess it's just one of those personal preference kinda things.


----------



## nothingleft09

It absolutely is a personal preference thing. But no matter which way you go, I still recommend you go for something bigger than the 5's.


----------



## EricSVT18

Ok I'll see what I can bargain for with them. I'm not spending any of my own money. I've been going through gear a lot the last couple months without spending any of my own money and that's how I like to do it lol.

I'm about to go to GC now so ill try out some different monitors.


----------



## Zulphur

Redid my tone last nigh , what do you think ?
https://soundcloud.com/jos-fco-germa-n-strange/soldano-xxl-cab-57-on-axis


----------



## RickyCigs

heres an old track thats been updated with my deizel tone and vocals by Wayne Hudspath  a little peek at whats to come in the future. no real drums yet though, thats also in progress. https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/the-imposters-muse-feat-wayne


----------



## Jlang

MrYakob said:


> No, I'm running the pod in front of, and in the loop of the 5153 as an effects only unit. All the amp sounds are coming from the amp but I'm using the POD's noise gates and Q filter as a boost



Fantastic! For a moment there I was like noooo... dooon't...


----------



## EricSVT18

On the way home with the hd500 and 2 Yamaha monitors


----------



## Zulphur

RickyCigs, what do you have on your master bus?


----------



## RickyCigs

Zulphur said:


> RickyCigs, what do you have on your master bus?



Just a brick wall limiter


----------



## EricSVT18

WTF, I go to the Line 6 page to make an account so I can download the monkey program and I'm trying to make an account but it keeps saying error.


----------



## EricSVT18

Nevermind, I got everything figured out. I am amazed with this thing!


----------



## Alice AKW

birthday boredom produced this 

https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/icarus-is-dead-periphery-tone


----------



## amogtr

Kane_Wolf said:


> birthday boredom produced this
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/icarus-is-dead-periphery-tone



This sounds great


----------



## nothingleft09

Kane_Wolf said:


> birthday boredom produced this
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/icarus-is-dead-periphery-tone


 
You uploading this Kane? Sounds awesome.


----------



## Alice AKW

by popular demand: http://line6.com/customtone/tone/224452/


----------



## AaronGraves

I got a '96 Carvin Tube 100 the other day for my HD Pro and it sounds amazing through my Krank Rev cab! For those of you who use power amps with your PODs, is it better to have the master on the POD lower and the power amp higher, or the POD higher and the power amp lower? I'm new to using this kind of set up, so I'm not really sure if there's a right or a wrong way to play loud haha. If anyone can give me some insight, it'd be much appreciated! Thanks guys! \m/


----------



## RickyCigs

AaronGraves said:


> I got a '96 Carvin Tube 100 the other day for my HD Pro and it sounds amazing through my Krank Rev cab! For those of you who use power amps with your PODs, is it better to have the master on the POD lower and the power amp higher, or the POD higher and the power amp lower? I'm new to using this kind of set up, so I'm not really sure if there's a right or a wrong way to play loud haha. If anyone can give me some insight, it'd be much appreciated! Thanks guys! \m/



Do you mean the physical master knob on the unit? At 100% you get the best signal to noise ratio. Turn it up and your channel volume down if you want lots of power tube distortion from your actual power amp.


----------



## AaronGraves

RickyCigs said:


> Do you mean the physical master knob on the unit? At 100% you get the best signal to noise ratio. Turn it up and your channel volume down if you want lots of power tube distortion from your actual power amp.



Cool! Thanks for the info man!


----------



## axxessdenied

Kane_Wolf said:


> birthday boredom produced this
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/icarus-is-dead-periphery-tone



 awesome


----------



## EricSVT18

I've only had the 500 for 2 days now and I'm amazed with this thing. I never imagined it would have all these capabilities. I'm stil getting use to it and trying to record but once I get all the problems figured out ill be good. Also, the Yamaha monitors sound AWESOME. I know sound is subjective but these are prefect for me. Very nice, clear, and crisp. Great mids and highs. If you like a lot of lows though then they're not for you.


----------



## RickyCigs

EricSVT18 said:


> I've only had the 500 for 2 days now and I'm amazed with this thing. I never imagined it would have all these capabilities. I'm stil getting use to it and trying to record but once I get all the problems figured out ill be good. Also, the Yamaha monitors sound AWESOME. I know sound is subjective but these are prefect for me. Very nice, clear, and crisp. Great mids and highs. If you like a lot of lows though then they're not for you.



Guitars are mid range instruments anyway  

My m-audios don't have a lot of low end either. Between my monitors and my krk headphones I can mix the low end fairly well. At some point I'm gonna buy a studio sub to go with them. The sub with my logitech setup for my playstation sounds great, but it doesn't have any adjustment so I have no idea what the cutoffs are set at. 

They're still useful to review a mix on though. If there's too much bass, they'll tell you lol 

One handy thing for your pod, is if your hooked up to your monitors using the 1/4's or xlr's you can leave the spdif hooked up to your stereo for quick switching.


----------



## EricSVT18

Hey Kane. For that periphery song, did you just import the mp3 into your recording program? And are the guitars from the original song turned down, because if so how did you do that?


----------



## Alice AKW

EricSVT18 said:


> Hey Kane. For that periphery song, did you just import the mp3 into your recording program? And are the guitars from the original song turned down, because if so how did you do that?




IT's just the instrumental track from the record, guitars are not turned down, which is why I put mine kinda high in the mix and panned the original out in parts.


----------



## EricSVT18

hmm, im using Reaper, and for some reason when I have a MP3 version of a song in reaper and i'm adding my 2nd track of me playing over it....when I try and upload to soundcloud it only has my track and not the MP3.


----------



## RickyCigs

EricSVT18 said:


> hmm, im using Reaper, and for some reason when I have a MP3 version of a song in reaper and i'm adding my 2nd track of me playing over it....when I try and upload to soundcloud it only has my track and not the MP3.



Are you exporting the mixdown or just the track?


----------



## EricSVT18

RickyCigs said:


> Are you exporting the mixdown or just the track?


 
this is only my 2nd day ever recording so i'm very new to this haha. I didn't really mix anything. I imported and MP3 Media file into Reaper and then added the 2nd track(me, guitar) to play over it and I saved the project.


----------



## RickyCigs

EricSVT18 said:


> this is only my 2nd day ever recording so i'm very new to this haha. I didn't really mix anything. I imported and MP3 Media file into Reaper and then added the 2nd track(me, guitar) to play over it and I saved the project.



The mixdown is all the included tracks. It doesn't mean it has to be mixed. I use cubase so I can't be that much help. You can try soloing both tracks that your using and then export the mixdown.


----------



## MrYakob

I was just in the process of setting up my POD to bypass the preamp of my 5150 for only the clean patches (Cause let's be honest, the cleans on the evh don't come anywhere near close to the pod) and I figured 'what the hell, why not experiment a little' so I pulled up your Diezel patch Ricky and man let me tell you... I'd been playing with it as my go-to patch through my studio monitors to record but once I pumped it through that tube power section it fraking SLAYED! I swear I instantly sprouted a beard, insanely nice work on that one man


----------



## RickyCigs

MrYakob said:


> I was just in the process of setting up my POD to bypass the preamp of my 5150 for only the clean patches (Cause let's be honest, the cleans on the evh don't come anywhere near close to the pod) and I figured 'what the hell, why not experiment a little' so I pulled up your Diezel patch Ricky and man let me tell you... I'd been playing with it as my go-to patch through my studio monitors to record but once I pumped it through that tube power section it fraking SLAYED! I swear I instantly sprouted a beard, insanely nice work on that one man



Haha thanks! I'm actually going to make a second version of it tonight. This one will be a Randall satan patch. Stay tuned for it! 

If your a fan of Feared or Ola Englund, I'm pretty sure you'll dig it.


----------



## ghostred7

Using one of Bobbo's patches (can't remember which one off the top of my head), this is mainly for me to test out the new pickups.

Quad tracked, no post-production (compression/gate/eq/etc/nada)

1, left 100%, CL bridge
2, left 60%, CL bridge/CAP-VM1S
3, right 60%, LF neck, CAP-VM1S
4, right 100%, LF neck

https://soundcloud.com/ghostred7/tone-test-cl-lf-combo


----------



## PrestoDone

ghostred7 said:


> Using one of Bobbo's patches (can't remember which one off the top of my head), this is mainly for me to test out the new pickups.
> 
> Quad tracked, no post-production (compression/gate/eq/etc/nada)
> 
> 1, left 100%, CL bridge
> 2, left 60%, CL bridge/PAF single
> 3, right 60%, LF neck, PAF single
> 4, right 100%, LF neck
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/ghostred7/tone-test-cl-lf-combo


 

Wow that sounded really good.


----------



## PodHdBean

sweeet looking forward to see what you have came up with 

i couldnt get those low mids the randall satan has with any on board cabs =/


RickyCigs said:


> Haha thanks! I'm actually going to make a second version of it tonight. This one will be a Randall satan patch. Stay tuned for it!
> 
> If your a fan of Feared or Ola Englund, I'm pretty sure you'll dig it.


----------



## AaronGraves

My friend has some DI tracks he wants me to reamp, but I have no idea how to do this. I don't have a separate interface, I just use my HD Pro as the interface. I know I'll need a reamp box, but will I also need a separate interface to do this? I hope someone can help me with this! Thanks!


----------



## ghostred7

PrestoDone said:


> Wow that sounded really good.


Thx!

Now if I can figure out how to get this gigantic keyboard's MIDI to do something w/ SD, I may be able to toss together a "real" track so I can see how it works in a mix.

After years of being in stale cover bands....creativity = nil lol


----------



## Shask

Man, I cannot understate the importance of the Mid-Focus EQ!

I am always comparing my Axe-FX Standard and HD500. Many times the HD500 just makes me want to throw it. Most of the time I play into cabs without cab models in stack poweramp mode.

I have read over and over about the Mid-Focus EQ for making the guitar sit in the mix, but I never thought to mess with it for poweramp/cab use. I was messing with it today and it helped massively! I think the thing that bugs me most about the HD500 is the kazoo sound in the highs. I like darker sounds, and the Axe-FX is pretty dark. Using the Mid-Focus EQ really helped take that annoying sound away. I compensated by cranking up the treble and presence on the amp. Sounded WAY better than anything else I have done with it lately!

Try it at the end of the chain, even if it is not for recording. Dial out the kazoo, and dial out a little bit of boom in the lows.


----------



## JEngelking

AaronGraves said:


> My friend has some DI tracks he wants me to reamp, but I have no idea how to do this. I don't have a separate interface, I just use my HD Pro as the interface. I know I'll need a reamp box, but will I also need a separate interface to do this? I hope someone can help me with this! Thanks!



I'll post this on Ricky's behalf.  Not sure if it's the same for the HD Pro, but I'm assuming it's pretty similar.



RickyCigs said:


> Re-Amping on HD500
> 
> -Launch your DAW.
> -Assign your POD HD500 as the audio device/driver.
> -Create a track.
> -Start using a blank patch, so that you can record your guitar clean.
> -Connect your guitar to the Guitar Input.
> -Record your guitar part.
> -Disarm the record enable on this track once you are done recording.
> -Create another track with the same input, but mute it, but record enable it.
> -On the HD500, using a instrument cable, connect the L MONO out to the guitar input.
> -Configure your tone, or bring up a patch.
> -Launch the Line 6 Audio-MIDI devices menu, and under the inputs & recording tab please decrease the hardware monitor level all the way.
> -After you are happy with your tone, press record.


----------



## RickyCigs

AaronGraves said:


> My friend has some DI tracks he wants me to reamp, but I have no idea how to do this. I don't have a separate interface, I just use my HD Pro as the interface. I know I'll need a reamp box, but will I also need a separate interface to do this? I hope someone can help me with this! Thanks!



You can reamp with just the unit. I have posted the how to numerous times. If I'm feeling motivated I may post it again.

Edit: ninja'd on that one. Thanks for saving me the time!


----------



## JEngelking

RickyCigs said:


> Thanks for saving me the time!



No problem!


----------



## AaronGraves

JEngelking said:


> I'll post this on Ricky's behalf.  Not sure if it's the same for the HD Pro, but I'm assuming it's pretty similar.



I'll try this out! Thanks man!!


----------



## JEngelking

AaronGraves said:


> I'll try this out! Thanks man!!



No problem, all credit to Ricky though!


----------



## meambobbo

Shask said:


> Man, I cannot understate the importance of the Mid-Focus EQ!
> 
> I am always comparing my Axe-FX Standard and HD500. Many times the HD500 just makes me want to throw it. Most of the time I play into cabs without cab models in stack poweramp mode.
> 
> I have read over and over about the Mid-Focus EQ for making the guitar sit in the mix, but I never thought to mess with it for poweramp/cab use. I was messing with it today and it helped massively! I think the thing that bugs me most about the HD500 is the kazoo sound in the highs. I like darker sounds, and the Axe-FX is pretty dark. Using the Mid-Focus EQ really helped take that annoying sound away. I compensated by cranking up the treble and presence on the amp. Sounded WAY better than anything else I have done with it lately!
> 
> Try it at the end of the chain, even if it is not for recording. Dial out the kazoo, and dial out a little bit of boom in the lows.



Indeed, even if you leave the low pass cutoff frequency at 100% and start tweaking Q downward, you can get a more natural-sounding, gradual roll-off on the highs.


----------



## meambobbo

Ricky - loving the new track. Wayne is really show-casing his unique vocal style, which fits well with your no-holds-barred riffage and double bass battery. Maybe it's the crappy earbuds, but I felt like the tone was much brighter than usual. Did you turn down the bass track? Usually your tracks rumble my walls.


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> Ricky - loving the new track. Wayne is really show-casing his unique vocal style, which fits well with your no-holds-barred riffage and double bass battery. Maybe it's the crappy earbuds, but I felt like the tone was much brighter than usual. Did you turn down the bass track? Usually your tracks rumble my walls.



i think the difference was that i didnt do any mastering besides the limiter. i usually use multiband compression as well as some aural exciting. i tried to keep things all within reason since it still isnt a finished track. there WILL be real drums on this project. the only issue is that when your working with two other guys over the internet, you cant just lay it all down in one night lol


----------



## RickyCigs

ok, so i have a little treat for you all. 

BUT!

this time, im not posting the patch until i get 10 likes on the soundcloud link mwahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!

https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/randall-satan-tone-match


----------



## meambobbo

i have a treat for you too...actually all of you...

all new patches:
Index of /podhd/patches/hd500
http://foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/maB_05-29-13.h5s

the entire setlist has been updated. major changes have come from turning down most of the Cab DEP's to get a crisper and more natural sound, and better EQ'ing, so they have a more flat tone - basically I shelved the highs a bit more and really dialed in the mids, but without any nasty peaks.

let's just put it this way - my wife HATES my updated patches. LARD HAVE MERCY.


----------



## Zei

Made a new heavy rhythm patch whilst fiddling with a Holdsworth lead haha

Sadly, I lost the patch before I could save it, but I managed to finish this short recording. The patch I'm referring to is the rhythm tone, not any of the leads.

https://soundcloud.com/enhalo/heavy-tone-and-solo

I'm gonna be trying to recreate it soon, as I loved it haha. Reminded me a lot of BTBAM's tone from Parallax II.


----------



## AaronGraves

Thanks JEngelking and Ricky! Worked like a charm!! PODs ftw!! Haha


----------



## BeyondDan

RickyCigs said:


> ok, so i have a little treat for you all.
> 
> BUT!
> 
> this time, im not posting the patch until i get 10 likes on the soundcloud link mwahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/randall-satan-tone-match



That sounds really great! Very close to the Satan! Can't wait 'till 10 likes


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> i have a treat for you too...actually all of you...
> 
> all new patches:
> Index of /podhd/patches/hd500
> http://foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/maB_05-29-13.h5s
> 
> the entire setlist has been updated. major changes have come from turning down most of the Cab DEP's to get a crisper and more natural sound, and better EQ'ing, so they have a more flat tone - basically I shelved the highs a bit more and really dialed in the mids, but without any nasty peaks.
> 
> let's just put it this way - my wife HATES my updated patches. LARD HAVE MERCY.




ERMAHGERD! PERCHAS!


----------



## RickyCigs

BeyondDan said:


> That sounds really great! Very close to the Satan! Can't wait 'till 10 likes




Thanks! It's at 5 already. I think that's the most likes I've got on anything yet.

5 more likes and Lucifer will be let out of his cage! And you don't even have to kill Ruby to do it! (Supernatural reference. Love that show lol)

I will let you in on a tiny secret in the meantime... I was forced to use a very small amount of post processing as I ran out of fx blocks on the patch. So there is a small, narrow cut at 5000hz that isn't in the patch, but it still sounds great without it. It just helped it complete the mixed tone


----------



## fraxtal

Hey Ricky , what amp model model did you use on your icarus lives demo on soundcloud ? pretty badass, think i like that tone equally as much as the diezel patch


----------



## EricSVT18

Can HD Pro patches be downloaded on the HD500? Because when I try and download one it doesn't work.


----------



## RickyCigs

EricSVT18 said:


> Can HD Pro patches be downloaded on the HD500? Because when I try and download one it doesn't work.



Download the Jzab converter. Problem solved.


----------



## RickyCigs

fraxtal said:


> Hey Ricky , what amp model model did you use on your icarus lives demo on soundcloud ? pretty badass, think i like that tone equally as much as the diezel patch



I used my PeripheRick patch for the main left and right and blended the diezel patch in as well. One per side, the diezel track is just turned down a bit. Both of them are on my customtone page  you can get away without the diezel mixed in, but it hits way harder with them in the mix. 

If anyone wants to know how to do the opening part of the tone, just use a high pass filter set to 500hz.


----------



## EricSVT18

RickyCigs said:


> Download the Jzab converter. Problem solved.



Ok cool. Is that a line 6 program or an outside program?


----------



## fraxtal

Oh nice! i've been toying around with the diezel patch through my power amp merging it with some tones i've made. Fattens everything up


----------



## RickyCigs

EricSVT18 said:


> Ok cool. Is that a line 6 program or an outside program?



It's an outside program. Line6 isn't that considerate.


----------



## RickyCigs

6 likes! Only 4 to go! I've already saved the patch on my computer. It's ready to be unleashed......


----------



## MrYakob

RickyCigs said:


> 6 likes! Only 4 to go! I've already saved the patch on my computer. It's ready to be unleashed......



Stuck at work where soundcloud is blocked, but you can count on atleast one more when I get home!


----------



## EricSVT18

quick tone test, what do you think? it's just Icarus lives. I stop playing for a couple seconds around 17sec so you can hear the original tone compared to mine. Also, I forgot to edit the length haha, I stop playing at 53seconds, so you can stop listening after that.
https://soundcloud.com/ericsvt18/tonetest001

EDIT- ok soundcloud removed the track. Kane, how did you keep soundclound from removing it? it must be because of the periphery track.


----------



## RickyCigs

I posted my tone match clip on Ola's Facebook page and he said it sounds pretty close and that I did a good job! I can die happy now lol

I may use his DI tracks that I have to further tweak it, but it may make it sound less like his satan since his playing is so much different than mine. It anybody's for that matter lol


----------



## EricSVT18

we'll see how long soundcloud keeps this up...

it's a quick little taylor swift cover I did lol. It's not mixed or anything. I've only had HD500/reaper for 2 days so I'm still getting use to everything. The voice is quiet in the beginning but then evens out. It's sloppy, but I just threw this together today. 

https://soundcloud.com/ericsvt18/cover001


----------



## RickyCigs

EricSVT18 said:


> we'll see how long soundcloud keeps this up...
> 
> it's a quick little taylor swift cover I did lol. It's not mixed or anything. I've only had HD500/reaper for 2 days so I'm still getting use to everything. The voice is quiet in the beginning but then evens out. It's sloppy, but I just threw this together today.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/ericsvt18/cover001



I've never had soundcloud remove a track of mine. Maybe they just don't like you lol


----------



## RickyCigs

Wow 9 likes already! I'm gonna have to do something like this again for the next tone I make.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

That's just killer sounding.


----------



## EricSVT18

ThePhilosopher said:


> That's just killer sounding.


 
lol who's, mine or rickys? Because I think mine sounds like junk. I need to figure out how to mix/master


----------



## RickyCigs

EricSVT18 said:


> lol who's, mine or rickys? Because I think mine sounds like junk. I need to figure out how to mix/master



Getting a decent mix isn't hard, but mastering is more of an art that takes a lot if ear training, know how and practice. Just watch a few mixing tutorials on YouTube. 

My main piece of advice is to think of your overall mix as a bucket of water. Every time you add something, the bucket gets closer to spilling. So always try to cut before you try boosting with any eq's. take away what you DON'T need. Then you have more room for other things in the mix. 

Also keep in mind that every instrument has its own frequency where it "lives" if you have two things fighting for space in the same spot, things will get messy. For example, I make a narrow cut on my bass tone where the kick drum is the most powerful so that they aren't muffled together. 

That's all the free tips for this lesson. This has been Tech Talk with RickyCigs.


----------



## RickyCigs

HE HAS RISEN!!!!!!!













Randall Satan Tone. Approved by Ola Himself. Enjoy! 
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/224458/

also, if your pickups arent "teh djentz" raise the frequency on the Q filter from 55 to 70 and that will solve your problem. 

if you like this tone, please rate it on the customtone page!


----------



## AaronGraves

Question for Ricky. 

I'm on my break at work so I can't try this yet, but I'm curious. Can I reamp a patch to a new DI tone? Now that I figured out how to do this, reamping would be so much easier than re-recording all my stuff I have, but I never recorded DI's for any of my tracks. Would that work at all?


----------



## RickyCigs

AaronGraves said:


> Question for Ricky.
> 
> I'm on my break at work so I can't try this yet, but I'm curious. Can I reamp a patch to a new DI tone? Now that I figured out how to do this, reamping would be so much easier than re-recording all my stuff I have, but I never recorded DI's for any of my tracks. Would that work at all?



No, you can only reamp a clean guitar track. You could reamp and distorted tone through some eq's, but you can't remove the distortion. Your stuck re-recording if your not happy. Just think of it as good practice 

Something you can do if constantly change your mind about tone, record a DI only for every single song you do and reamp every single time. You can use a vst amp sim for recording so that it sounds good while your tracking, but doesn't effect your DI at all.


----------



## Zulphur

Dig this one? L6 doom and l6 epic dual patch.
https://soundcloud.com/jos-fco-germa-n-strange/l6doom-l6epic-v30cab-on-axis


----------



## RickyCigs

Zulphur said:


> Dig this one? L6 doom and l6 epic dual patch.
> https://soundcloud.com/jos-fco-germa-n-strange/l6doom-l6epic-v30cab-on-axis



I'll check this out tomorrow along with a few others on this page of the thread. I'm behind on my constructive criticism lol. I'm usually on my phone though.


----------



## Zei

Is it a good idea to use a guitar with an octaver on it (-12) to record a quick bass with? I don't have a bass and it's getting rather annoying not having any body to my tracks haha. I know it won't sound the same, but for a quick demo would it have any adverse aural effects?


----------



## PodHdBean

pitch glide -12 in front of a bass patch works well 


Zei said:


> Is it a good idea to use a guitar with an octaver on it (-12) to record a quick bass with? I don't have a bass and it's getting rather annoying not having any body to my tracks haha. I know it won't sound the same, but for a quick demo would it have any adverse aural effects?


----------



## Shask

Zei said:


> Is it a good idea to use a guitar with an octaver on it (-12) to record a quick bass with? I don't have a bass and it's getting rather annoying not having any body to my tracks haha. I know it won't sound the same, but for a quick demo would it have any adverse aural effects?



Either that, or sometimes you can can get better results by just recording the clean tone of your guitar and use a pitch plugin in you DAW after you recorded it to shift it down an octave.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

I haven't tried it, but I'm sure everyone who hasn't a bass guitar could download a bass sample pack which can be loaded in kontakt and then reamping (Even with the POD). That would sound way better. In my case, I own a Washburn XB-100 4 string bass which up to now has served good.


----------



## Daxten

RickyCigs said:


> HE HAS RISEN!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randall Satan Tone. Approved by Ola Himself. Enjoy!
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/224458/
> 
> also, if your pickups arent "teh djentz" raise the frequency on the Q filter from 55 to 70 and that will solve your problem.
> 
> if you like this tone, please rate it on the customtone page!



Thanks for my new rythm patch!


----------



## kamello

did a clip with the Uber and Fireball and finally Im a bit happier with how the guitar tone turned out  

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/107519405/Drop C tone test (Master).mp3 


if you guys have any mix tips please post here 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...-decent-recording-still-looking-pointers.html



@Zei: I get far better results by doing that, rather than just pitchifting down in my DAW, the tone gets a lot more clearer, although still pretty bad overall


----------



## MetalBuddah

Welp...SATAN broke my HD500 lol

But no, my HD500 broke last night and estimated repair time for it is 5-6 weeks. I use thsi thing daily and that is way too long to be without the ability to record or have an amp sim.

It was a good run and I had some great times with it but I think it is time to move up to bigger and better things like satanic lunchboxes


----------



## RickyCigs

MetalBuddah said:


> Welp...SATAN broke my HD500 lol
> 
> But no, my HD500 broke last night and estimated repair time for it is 5-6 weeks. I use thsi thing daily and that is way too long to be without the ability to record or have an amp sim.
> 
> It was a good run and I had some great times with it but I think it is time to move up to bigger and better things like satanic lunchboxes



How long did you have it?


----------



## EricSVT18

I don't know if this is something that is an easy fix or not.....but I feel like with some patches it sounds like there's no "life" to the tone. I mean like a chord will only ring out for like 3 seconds and then start dying quickly. I'm use to tube amps and not having that problem lol. Is there something I can fix or add in there to fix that?


----------



## MetalBuddah

RickyCigs said:


> How long did you have it?



I have had it well over two years I am afraid.


----------



## RickyCigs

EricSVT18 said:


> I don't know if this is something that is an easy fix or not.....but I feel like with some patches it sounds like there's no "life" to the tone. I mean like a chord will only ring out for like 3 seconds and then start dying quickly. I'm use to tube amps and not having that problem lol. Is there something I can fix or add in there to fix that?



Turn your gates down?


----------



## RickyCigs

MetalBuddah said:


> I have had it well over two years I am afraid.



Well I'm only halfway there so I shouldn't have any worries of it breaking lol


----------



## EricSVT18

RickyCigs said:


> Turn your gates down?



I tried that but then I get a bit too much unwanted noise. I guess I'll just have to do a lot of little tweaking.


----------



## RickyCigs

EricSVT18 said:


> I tried that but then I get a bit too much unwanted noise. I guess I'll just have to do a lot of little tweaking.



Use a compressor at the start of the chain. Then it will keep your gates open longer and even things out. 

Try the tube compressor with threshold at 50-60% and level at around 15% if it helps slightly try turning the threshold down lower a bit at a time.


----------



## MetalBuddah

RickyCigs said:


> Well I'm only halfway there so I shouldn't have any worries of it breaking lol



Yeah it was one of the knobs, I believe the setlist one. Which for me is very important


----------



## Shask

RickyCigs said:


> Use a compressor at the start of the chain. Then it will keep your gates open longer and even things out.
> 
> Try the tube compressor with threshold at 50-60% and level at around 15% if it helps slightly try turning the threshold down lower a bit at a time.



I agree. I use the Tube Comp at the start of almost every patch. Thresh at the initial setting (50%?) and turn the level down to 5-10%.

All Line 6 gear has a weird feel to it like they try to overcompensate for tube dynamics. Like it has too much range and you have to pick super hard and notes don't ring out. The Comps help with this. I used to use a compressor pedal in front of the PODxt for the same reason.


----------



## Shask

RickyCigs said:


> Well I'm only halfway there so I shouldn't have any worries of it breaking lol



I have had mine almost 3 years now and going strong. You have no worries


----------



## MetalBuddah

Shask said:


> I have had mine almost 3 years now and going strong. You have no worries



Yeah it is a great unit for sure in the durability department! I am just seizing the opportunity to finally have a processor that can match my guitarists Axe II


----------



## EricSVT18

yeah Soundcloud is not letting me upload my periphery sound test because I have the instrumental version of Icarus lives playing behind me playing and it says its copyrighted. It let me upload my taylor swift cover though lol.


----------



## Shask

MetalBuddah said:


> Yeah it is a great unit for sure in the durability department! I am just seizing the opportunity to finally have a processor that can match my guitarists Axe II



Are you getting a Kemper?

I have an Axe-FX Standard also. I use the HD500 as a controller for it all the time. I have tried and tried to replace it, but it just seems like it is so useful that there is no reason to replace it for the small amount of the money they go for!


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti

Hey guys, I have a question about FRFR systems and figured I'd pass on a whole new thread.

Do you guys use a HD500 in a live set up? I'm thinking about a Line 6 L3 or a Mackie 1521/31 I have to compete with a loud drummer. Thanks for any help!


----------



## MetalBuddah

Shask said:


> Are you getting a Kemper?
> 
> I have an Axe-FX Standard also. I use the HD500 as a controller for it all the time. I have tried and tried to replace it, but it just seems like it is so useful that there is no reason to replace it for the small amount of the money they go for!



I am definitely considering a Kemper or an Ultra. II is a bit out of my price range.



bushmaster said:


> Hey guys, I have a question about FRFR systems and figured I'd pass on a whole new thread.
> 
> Do you guys use a HD500 in a live set up? I'm thinking about a Line 6 L3 or a Mackie 1521/31 I have to compete with a loud drummer. Thanks for any help!



You will be just fine dude!! I use(d) my HD500 with a QSC K8 speaker and I turned into the loudest at practice lol Live, I just run it direct through FOH.


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti

MetalBuddah said:


> You will be just fine dude!! I use(d) my HD500 with a QSC K8 speaker and I turned into the loudest at practice lol Live, I just run it direct through FOH.



As much as this sounds nuts. I'm going from bass to third guitarist. We got a kick ass keyboardist and I wanted to be able to hear what I sound like in the mix? Do you have any suggestions as far as the lightest/sound quality/feel?

Edit: Forgot to say THANKS!


----------



## MetalBuddah

bushmaster said:


> As much as this sounds nuts. I'm going from bass to third guitarist. We got a kick ass keyboardist and I wanted to be able to hear what I sound like in the mix? Do you have any suggestions as far as the lightest/sound quality/feel?
> 
> Edit: Forgot to say THANKS!



You are quite welcome!!

And the QSC K series is all I have experience with but it sounds killer and is quite light


----------



## EricSVT18

I like doing covers haha. this is Figure 8 by Ellie Goulding. The only thing that I actually had written for this was the chorus. The rest was just pretty much made up on the spot as I recorded. I'll definitely be going back and making changes/improvements and make it less sloppy.

We'll see how long soundcloud keeps it up because they keep deleting my stuff.

https://soundcloud.com/ericsvt18/cover004-1

Also, here's a quick tone test. It's Icarus Lives. I stop playing for a few seconds around the 17sec mark so you can hear their tone compared to mine.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/o2ox9xxlrv5z6s5/cover002.wav


----------



## RickyCigs

EricSVT18 said:


> I like doing covers haha. this is Figure 8 by Ellie Goulding. The only thing that I actually had written for this was the chorus. The rest was just pretty much made up on the spot as I recorded. I'll definitely be going back and making changes/improvements and make it less sloppy.
> 
> We'll see how long soundcloud keeps it up because they keep deleting my stuff.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/ericsvt18/cover004-1
> 
> Also, here's a quick tone test. It's Icarus Lives. I stop playing for a few seconds around the 17sec mark so you can hear their tone compared to mine.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/o2ox9xxlrv5z6s5/cover002.wav



A better idea would be to cut out the backing track and keep playing. It's hard to tell what a tone really sounds like when it's mixed in with other guitars. 

Or, I programmed the drums for the first part of the song that I could send you lol


from what i can actually make out from you playing over top, your tone seems very scratchy. im guessing that your not using any high pass? a tone by itself may sound not overly bright, but when its double tracked i find it brings out the brightness more.


----------



## RickyCigs

Zulphur said:


> Dig this one? L6 doom and l6 epic dual patch.
> https://soundcloud.com/jos-fco-germa-n-strange/l6doom-l6epic-v30cab-on-axis


 finally checked this out. i wish it was longer lol


----------



## fps

I'm in the UK, can I use a different US-UK power adapter plug with the basic unit, just the bit that snaps on the front? When mine fell off I think a bit of metal fell out, now I can't get it open again! Or do you think it will work fine anyway? Power still comes on, seems to be working fine, worried about degradation of tone.


----------



## fps

Also, in terms of the mix option and dialling that, why wouldn't you just put it straight up the middle if you have a mono signal going in?


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

I downloaded the Satan HD, great tone, but it comes out of my speakers at a very low volume  I turned off the Pod and then turned it on again...still nothing...


----------



## NegaTiveXero

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> I downloaded the Satan HD, great tone, but it comes out of my speakers at a very low volume  I turned off the Pod and then turned it on again...still nothing...



That's weird, I had the exact opposite. I converted it with jzab to work on my HD bean and it was so loud that it clipped and was really fuzzy.


----------



## RickyCigs

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> I downloaded the Satan HD, great tone, but it comes out of my speakers at a very low volume  I turned off the Pod and then turned it on again...still nothing...



Is your expression pedal pushed all the way down? I have it set to control the channel volume on all my patches.


----------



## Perge

RickyCigs said:


> Is your expression pedal pushed all the way down? I have I set to control the channel volume on all my patches.



I had the same problem. Had to put the amps master all the way up and crank the mixer itself for it to be audible with drums while recording.


----------



## RickyCigs

Perge said:


> I had the same problem. Had to put the amps master all the way up and crank the mixer itself for it to be audible with drums while recording.



That would change the tone significantly. Ate you guys checking what your channel volume is at? On my pod it's the exact same level as all my other patches.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

RickyCigs said:


> Is your expression pedal pushed all the way down? I have it set to control the channel volume on all my patches.



I used my Pro!


----------



## RickyCigs

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> I used my Pro!




interesting... maybe ill just post all the settings later in case there are problems using it with other hardware.

did you check your channel volume then? maybe because there isnt an expression pedal hooked up it defaulted to a lower setting


----------



## EricSVT18

Ricky, what tone sounded scratchy to you? The periphery one or the cover song? Lol or both? I'm gonna sit down today and try and write something solid for that cover song since most of it was improv. I think the tone sounds awesome by itself but I don't know how I feel about it with that song.


----------



## RickyCigs

EricSVT18 said:


> Ricky, what tone sounded scratchy to you? The periphery one or the cover song? Lol or both? I'm gonna sit down today and try and write something solid for that cover song since most of it was improv. I think the tone sounds awesome by itself but I don't know how I feel about it with that song.



the periphery one.


----------



## EricSVT18

Ok cool so you think the tone for the cover song works then? I was thinking it may be a little bassy and needed some more brightness.


----------



## RickyCigs

EricSVT18 said:


> Ok cool so you think the tone for the cover song works then? I was thinking it may be a little bassy and needed some more brightness.



I couldn't really tell. Both files were so quiet I had to crank the volume just to hear them lol

And if you think it's too bassy, it's probably too bassy. The bass guitar is for bass. The guitar is for mids. As I stated earlier, when you double track it brightens things up.


----------



## meambobbo

ok, so i finally figured out how to set the cab DEP's that gives me my favorite cab tone. this sounds as good as any IR i've ever tried.

Channel A - Treadplate 4x12, 57 on axis, Res. Level 35%, Thump 25%, Decay 10%
Channel B - Uber 4x12, 409 Dyn, Res Level 25%, Thump 25%, Decay 20%

You still get the chunky resonance of the Uber, but the Treadplate is so cleaned up, you get very clear, crisp presence and highs, and the tone has lots of expression to it, along with a quick response. It even sounds good if you put some E.R. on there. In fact I recommend that to make it a bit more wet and "in the room".


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> ok, so i finally figured out how to set the cab DEP's that gives me my favorite cab tone. this sounds as good as any IR i've ever tried.
> 
> Channel A - Treadplate 4x12, 57 on axis, Res. Level 35%, Thump 25%, Decay 10%
> Channel B - Uber 4x12, 409 Dyn, Res Level 25%, Thump 25%, Decay 20%
> 
> You still get the chunky resonance of the Uber, but the Treadplate is so cleaned up, you get very clear, crisp presence and highs, and the tone has lots of expression to it, along with a quick response. It even sounds good if you put some E.R. on there. In fact I recommend that to make it a bit more wet and "in the room".




I'll give this a try  even though I'm back to single cab tones sounding best to me in my mixes again lol 

As hard as it is to believe, I've actually stuck to my diezel patch for all my guitar parts of my next album. It's been hard to not try others, but I want this to sound at least semi-professional since it will be an actual printed cd that's being sold. Once that's done I'll get back to writing other random shit and changing my tone all the time lol


----------



## PodHdBean

has anyone had the problem of the tube comp making the tones really noisy?
ive noticed this on a few patches i dont know why it does this maybe my pickups are to close to the strings?


----------



## Zulphur

approved for headbanging?
https://soundcloud.com/jos-fco-germa-n-strange/l6-doom-l6-epic


----------



## RickyCigs

PodHdBean said:


> has anyone had the problem of the tube comp making the tones really noisy?
> ive noticed this on a few patches i dont know why it does this maybe my pickups are to close to the strings?



i definitely notice it. it helps to have it first in the chain and a gate right after it though.


----------



## RickyCigs

https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/feared-possessed-cover-sample

this is a little peek at what my Feared cover will sound like. i used my Satan HD tone for this quad tracked. what do you guys think?


----------



## RickyCigs

Zulphur said:


> approved for headbanging?
> https://soundcloud.com/jos-fco-germa-n-strange/l6-doom-l6-epic



i think it sounds killer! we should write a song together


----------



## Zulphur

Absolutely, theres is a spot for a solo ( i suck at that) , im gonna record the vocals and do the final mix and i will send the track to you : )


----------



## RickyCigs

Zulphur said:


> Absolutely, theres is a spot for a solo ( i suck at that) , im gonna record the vocals and do the final mix and i will send the track to you : )



im not the greatest at solos either, but i can come up with some melodic shit. if you ever have a few riff ideas that you wanna collaborate on let me know. also, you should upload that patch so i can dissect it lol


----------



## PodHdBean

great just wanted to make sure my pod wasnt going bad or something lol 


RickyCigs said:


> i definitely notice it. it helps to have it first in the chain and a gate right after it though.


----------



## RedSkull

I will now do a video on how I play my new song each time I make a new one (since I got my Canon 60D). Heres the one for the song I posted on may 26th in that same thread. 

POD HD + METAL MACHINE + SCHECTER 8 STRINGS


----------



## Leper

Used a slightly modified version of the Satan HD patch for this very quick test, this patch is awesome!

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8695211/Enemy%20of%20Bob.mp3


----------



## EricSVT18

came up with something more solid. It's still not mixed. I'll still probably mess with the tone and record it again.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/413tv596yfwglkq/cover0006.wav?m


----------



## BeyondDan

Leper said:


> Used a slightly modified version of the Satan HD patch for this very quick test, this patch is awesome!
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8695211/Enemy%20of%20Bob.mp3



That's really good man!! love the thrashy feeling of this song!!


----------



## BeyondDan

RickyCigs said:


> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/feared-possessed-cover-sample
> 
> this is a little peek at what my Feared cover will sound like. i used my Satan HD tone for this quad tracked. what do you guys think?



Ricky, that is awesome man!! i really love that tone!!


----------



## Poltergeist

So is it really true that recording with another audio interface ( let's say an Mbox; using XLRs) with your POD HD will degrade the sound quality of the overall mix as opposed to just using the POD HD itself as your audio interface? I haven't done too much recording with my POD since I got it but was wondering what you guys use/suggest.


----------



## RickyCigs

Poltergeist said:


> So is it really true that recording with another audio interface ( let's say an Mbox; using XLRs) with your POD HD will degrade the sound quality of the overall mix as opposed to just using the POD HD itself as your audio interface? I haven't done too much recording with my POD since I got it but was wondering what you guys use/suggest.



It depends on the interface. The issue is that your converting the analog signal of your guitar into a digital signal from your pod, to an analog output into a seperate interface which converts it to digital again. 

If you use an interface that has a digital input, you can cut out some conversions which gives you better quality. The main reason guys run their pods into seperate interfaces is for lower latency.


----------



## RickyCigs

BeyondDan said:


> Ricky, that is awesome man!! i really love that tone!!



Thanks! Now I just have to master the whole song lol


----------



## Poltergeist

RickyCigs said:


> It depends on the interface. The issue is that your converting the analog signal of your guitar into a digital signal from your pod, to an analog output into a seperate interface which converts it to digital again.
> 
> If you use an interface that has a digital input, you can cut out some conversions which gives you better quality. The main reason guys run their pods into seperate interfaces is for lower latency.



Thanks for your input, Ricky. By the way your patches rock dude


----------



## RickyCigs

Poltergeist said:


> Thanks for your input, Ricky. By the way your patches rock dude



Haha thanks. Good tone is very important to me and one of my biggest pet peeves is people with bad tone, so I dont mind sharing


----------



## Chi

Is there a way to "convert" HD500 patches to HD Bean format? I'm trying to decide whether to go for the Desktop or 500 version, since the bean is for 300 Euro's on Thomann now. D:


----------



## Insinfier

Chi said:


> Is there a way to "convert" HD500 patches to HD Bean format? I'm trying to decide whether to go for the Desktop or 500 version, since the bean is for 300 Euro's on Thomann now. D:



Assuming the HD 500 doesn't have any major software features the Bean lacks, it shouldn't, it's as simple as editing the extension of the preset's patch file.

Make sure you have the "Hide extensions" option disabled in Windows.
HD500 is .h5e and the HD Desktop is .hbe

I've done this before, converting patches back and forth from the Pro and the HD 500.

So...



Code:


UberDjentyDeath.h5e

Becomes

UberDjentyDeath.hbe


If that doesn't work, for whatever unholy reason, you can get the Line 6 Edit software for the particular device and open the patch file to view its settings and copy them manually. Crude, but it works as a last resort.


----------



## Chi

Thanks. From what I've heard the HD500 has more I/O options, but soundwise it should be the same as the Desktop version, if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## Insinfier

Yes. I heard no difference from the 500 and Pro, besides form factor. I've read that the Desktop sounds just the same.


----------



## Chi

Fair enough then. I'll give it some more thought first though, really want these 300&#8364; to be well spent. Hard to be a musician and a poor ass student at once.


----------



## EricSVT18

I couldn't decide between the 500 and pro. The pro looks cooler, but for what I'm using it for that was the only advantage. Wasn't worth the extra $200. 

But for the desktop and 500 I think it's a difference just because you don't get the foot switch, so I would take the 500 over the desktop, but I believe that's the only difference.


----------



## Chi

Well, I already own a footboard for my Line 6 Spider IV, so I don't think the HD500 would make sense on my end.


----------



## MetalBuddah

EricSVT18 said:


> I couldn't decide between the 500 and pro. The pro looks cooler, but for what I'm using it for that was the only advantage. Wasn't worth the extra $200.
> 
> But for the desktop and 500 I think it's a difference just because you don't get the foot switch, so I would take the 500 over the desktop, but I believe that's the only difference.



You can get a footswitch for the desktop. That would be a nice option to be honest. The HD500 is cool but it is so damn bulky lolo


----------



## Insinfier

Chi said:


> Well, I already own a footboard for my Line 6 Spider IV, so I don't think the HD500 would make sense on my end.



Then you're set. 



MetalBuddah said:


> You can get a footswitch for the desktop. That would be a nice option to be honest. The HD500 is cool but it is so damn bulky lolo



Truth. It is monstrously huge.


----------



## EricSVT18

MetalBuddah said:


> You can get a footswitch for the desktop. That would be a nice option to be honest. The HD500 is cool but it is so damn bulky lolo



Yeah I know that, but the cost of the desktop+footswitch almost comes out to the cost of the 500 doesn't it? And yes it is bulky, that was the other thing that drew me to the Pro but i still couldn't justify the extra money.

I think I may go to Lowes or Home Depot and build myself a custom desk that will it my 500, laptop, and monitors.


----------



## RickyCigs

EricSVT18 said:


> Yeah I know that, but the cost of the desktop+footswitch almost comes out to the cost of the 500 doesn't it? And yes it is bulky, that was the other thing that drew me to the Pro but i still couldn't justify the extra money.
> 
> I think I may go to Lowes or Home Depot and build myself a custom desk that will it my 500, laptop, and monitors.



I got a $100 desk from wal mart that fits exactly what you just listed. I posted a pic of my hd500 sitting on the pullout keyboard tray. That way you can move it if you need to get closer to the desk. Not only does it fit my hd500, laptop and monitors, but there is also room for my guitar parts containers, shelves for my other pedals, pick case, microphone and guitar straps. As well as a small compartment for my guitar cleaning supplies. To top it all off, my collection of DC hats fit on the top shelf of it


----------



## RickyCigs

Chi said:


> Is there a way to "convert" HD500 patches to HD Bean format? I'm trying to decide whether to go for the Desktop or 500 version, since the bean is for 300 Euro's on Thomann now. D:



Changing the file extension doesn't always work. However there is the jzab converter which is free and works perfectly.


----------



## Shask

EricSVT18 said:


> I couldn't decide between the 500 and pro. The pro looks cooler, but for what I'm using it for that was the only advantage. Wasn't worth the extra $200.
> 
> But for the desktop and 500 I think it's a difference just because you don't get the foot switch, so I would take the 500 over the desktop, but I believe that's the only difference.



The Bean doesnt have MIDI or the FX Loop. Those can be a big deal depending on your needs.

I always have my HD500 hooked up in my MIDI Loop to control other units.


----------



## RedSkull

Chi said:


> Is there a way to "convert" HD500 patches to HD Bean format?



Lookup PODHD Convert on google, you'll find a free software pretty fast


----------



## BeyondDan

Is there a way to play with the pod hd500 into power amp and cab and mic'ing that through the mic input on the pod and record using the pod as the interface?

Tried it...it sort of works by selecting the input 2 in my DAW but the signal coming from the mic is always affected by the patch curently in use...is there a way to bypass this?


----------



## RickyCigs

BeyondDan said:


> Is there a way to play with the pod hd500 into power amp and cab and mic'ing that through the mic input on the pod and record using the pod as the interface?
> 
> Tried it...it sort of works by selecting the input 2 in my DAW but the signal coming from the mic is always affected by the patch curently in use...is there a way to bypass this?



Move everything into their own signal paths and pan them hard in the mixer.


----------



## ghostred7

Aside from the FRFR/Powered PA speaker stuff. In your experiences are there any speaker sizes/cabs that you've found to favor the sounds being driven from the Pod? I know the head/power amp (in my case, running into the Spider Valve MKII head) colors it some. 

I guess I'm asking if at that point is it any different than running any other head as far as the cab goes? If I remember correctly...going direct into the "Power Amp In" on the HD100 bypasses the on-board head modelling and such.


----------



## RickyCigs

ghostred7 said:


> Aside from the FRFR/Powered PA speaker stuff. In your experiences are there any speaker sizes/cabs that you've found to favor the sounds being driven from the Pod? I know the head/power amp (in my case, running into the Spider Valve MKII head) colors it some.
> 
> I guess I'm asking if at that point is it any different than running any other head as far as the cab goes? If I remember correctly...going direct into the "Power Amp In" on the HD100 bypasses the on-board head modelling and such.



Running into a power amp will always color it at least slightly. A tube amp more, a solid state less and a solid state pa amp even less. The cab really comes down to preference. If you prefer the v30 impulses, then I would say that a v30 can would be favorable to you. 

Although the pod impulses aren't an overly accurate representation of the speakers I find. I've owned several v30 cabs that didn't sound like any of the impulses (or the redwirez ones for that matter)


----------



## BeyondDan

RickyCigs said:


> Move everything into their own signal paths and pan them hard in the mixer.



Thanks, i'll try that tonight!


----------



## AaronGraves

Zulphur said:


> approved for headbanging?
> https://soundcloud.com/jos-fco-germa-n-strange/l6-doom-l6-epic



Such a sick tone!!


----------



## surfthealien

Here are a couple of new ones this is more fusion improv type stuff. There is some metal at the end of "burgundy". Thanks for listening this thread has really come a long way. 

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/cosmic

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/burgundy


----------



## JEngelking

So if all goes well, I should be able to get my HD Pro by the end of next month.  Super excited to star building a rig with it, just gotta restrain myself from buying an RG8 before I get the HD Pro.


----------



## EricSVT18

JEngelking said:


> So if all goes well, I should be able to get my HD Pro by the end of next month.  Super excited to star building a rig with it, just gotta restrain myself from buying an RG8 before I get the HD Pro.



Awesome man! If you haven't really messed around with one before you're gonna be really impressed with all it can do. 4-5 hours can easily fly by just from messing around with it.


----------



## Kristianx510

I am having a bit of an issue with my POD..I just started using my POD HD Pro for band practice, and I love it but I cant seem to get it loud enough..I have the amp volume set to 50%, and the master all the way up and my band still says they are having trouble hearing me. Does anyone else have this problem? should I just crank my amp volume up on my patch or is there a better suggestion?


----------



## RickyCigs

Kristianx510 said:


> I am having a bit of an issue with my POD..I just started using my POD HD Pro for band practice, and I love it but I cant seem to get it loud enough..I have the amp volume set to 50%, and the master all the way up and my band still says they are having trouble hearing me. Does anyone else have this problem? should I just crank my amp volume up on my patch or is there a better suggestion?



What are you playing through? If your only using a 100watt pa or something then no, they won't be able to hear you. 

If you running through a large pa, make sure everything in your signal chain is before the mixer and you can turn the volume up on it. 

Also, the 1/4" outs are louder than the xlr. 

Oh, and make sure both paths are panned to center on your pods mixer.

If your running into an actual power amp, make sure your set to Line and not Amp. 

If you actually said what you were using, it would have saved me a lot of typing


----------



## ghostred7

Another test up....still trying to get used to this thing LOL. Ignore the timing issues. Was trying to "drum" on a 76-key keyboard into SD while being already rhythm challenged lol.

Linking over to the other thread so I'm not double-posting everywhere.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/239759-mix-help-pls.html#post3586515


----------



## Kristianx510

RickyCigs said:


> What are you playing through? If your only using a 100watt pa or something then no, they won't be able to hear you.
> 
> If you running through a large pa, make sure everything in your signal chain is before the mixer and you can turn the volume up on it.
> 
> Also, the 1/4" outs are louder than the xlr.
> 
> Oh, and make sure both paths are panned to center on your pods mixer.
> 
> If your running into an actual power amp, make sure your set to Line and not Amp.
> 
> If you actually said what you were using, it would have saved me a lot of typing



I'm running into the FX return of a 6505. I always set it to amp, seeing as it's going into a power amp..but I guess that's the wrong way to think about it? Thank you for the tip!


----------



## RickyCigs

Kristianx510 said:


> I'm running into the FX return of a 6505. I always set it to amp, seeing as it's going into a power amp..but I guess that's the wrong way to think about it? Thank you for the tip!




amp is only for going into the front end. line is for going to basically any other source. the preamp of an amp head needs a lower level signal, hence the amp setting. i guarantee thats your problem. youll notice a HUGE increase in volume on the line setting.


----------



## Chuck

All right so I want to make a Fusiony lead tone that when I turn down the volume knob I can get a nice clean tone, any suggestions on amps? And how to set it up?


----------



## Kristianx510

RickyCigs said:


> amp is only for going into the front end. line is for going to basically any other source. the preamp of an amp head needs a lower level signal, hence the amp setting. i guarantee thats your problem. youll notice a HUGE increase in volume on the line setting.



Thank you so much for this!


----------



## RickyCigs

Kristianx510 said:


> Thank you so much for this!



No problem! Glad I could help


----------



## tripguitar

hey guys, finally got around to doing something with my HD500 after owning it for like 2 months.

excuse my poor playing and abrupt transitions, this was all done in about 2 hours. no extra processing on the guitar tracks, all HD500.

also the mix isnt perfect either haha

http://db.tt/TR73lc7G


----------



## morethan6

Misery Theory said:


> All right so I want to make a Fusiony lead tone that when I turn down the volume knob I can get a nice clean tone, any suggestions on amps? And how to set it up?



I personally love the Park 75 model with a tube screamer style distortion and compressor in front of it. It's really dynamic, feels like playing through a souped up Plexi. Add a stereo delay....mmmm


----------



## PodHdBean

surfthealien said:


> Here are a couple of new ones this is more fusion improv type stuff. There is some metal at the end of "burgundy". Thanks for listening this thread has really come a long way.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/cosmic
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/burgundy


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

So I just got a pod hd pro. I have a gig friday and jm frantically tryjng to get it ready to go. So far ive got it at least as good as my old xt. Actually im having trouble with getting cleans as good. But it took me months to get the xt that good, so I imagine in a while the pro will sound killer.

Gonna ditch the amp and go all pod for this gig....wish me luck. Using a velocity 100 and splawn cab. Anyone running direct to pa while using power stack mode? I dont want to do studio mode through the guitar cab.


----------



## RickyCigs

VBCheeseGrater said:


> So I just got a pod hd pro. I have a gig friday and jm frantically tryjng to get it ready to go. So far ive got it at least as good as my old xt. Actually im having trouble with getting cleans as good. But it took me months to get the xt that good, so I imagine in a while the pro will sound killer.
> 
> Gonna ditch the amp and go all pod for this gig....wish me luck. Using a velocity 100 and splawn cab. Anyone running direct to pa while using power stack mode? I dont want to do studio mode through the guitar cab.




Studio/direct is for just that. You can separate the two signal paths and make one with no cab simulation to go to your power amp. 

Also, download bobbo's periphery clean patch. It will give you a good starting point. You could also download my peripheRick or diezel patch and turn off cab simulation in path B. or you could move around things in my satan hd patch and do the same.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

^^^Ah so use amp a to pa and amp b with no cab to power amp?? That makes sense. Where do I get these patches? Thanks for the help!!

Yeah I just had an amazing clean going on my pod xt pro. Took me months of trial and error. Ill post it when I get home

Edit: ok i see your link thanks again.


----------



## JEngelking

EricSVT18 said:


> Awesome man! If you haven't really messed around with one before you're gonna be really impressed with all it can do. 4-5 hours can easily fly by just from messing around with it.



Oh I'm counting on it. I've been lusting after it for so long and as such have watched a ridiculous amount of videos on it, looks like it's gonna be a really worthwhile acquisition.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

So im all set for gig tomorrow thanks ricky for the tips- 35 song set from different bands all prepped!. Got one path to pa and one to my cab in each preset, mixing a bit of pa path wiith cabs on into my stereo cab to give it some girth on stage. The fact that this pod came in the mail yesterday and is ready to go for both my cab and PA is a tesament to its intuitiveness and tone! But yeah the stock presets are mostly crap. Ill report back after the gig but i think it will go well.


----------



## RickyCigs

VBCheeseGrater said:


> So im all set for gig tomorrow thanks ricky for the tips- 35 song set from different bands all prepped!. Got one path to pa and one to my cab in each preset, mixing a bit of pa path wiith cabs on into my stereo cab to give it some girth on stage. The fact that this pod came in the mail yesterday and is ready to go for both my cab and PA is a tesament to its intuitiveness and tone! But yeah the stock presets are mostly crap. Ill report back after the gig but i think it will go well.



Anytime! And yes, the stock ones are total garbage.


----------



## thebunfather

JEngelking said:


> Oh I'm counting on it. I've been lusting after it for so long and as such have watched a ridiculous amount of videos on it, lo!oks like it's gonna be a really worthwhile acquisition.



I'd suggest starting to read Bobbo's guide. Now. Prepare yourself!


----------



## Matt_D_

I've recently swapped to running the 4 cable method using a JVM410h. 

So far so good, although it doesnt sound as "sweet" as direct to the amp on the OD1/OD2 channels, even when running just an FX loop as the only insert.

certainly interesting being able to use use the preamp in the JVM OD1, then kick the JVM back to clean and use the POD's premap. 

now i just need to hook everything up to midi controllable so that the amp patch changes and the pod patch changes happen at the same time, and the get my shitty old FCB1010 setup as the controller for everything


----------



## RickyCigs

Matt_D_ said:


> I've recently swapped to running the 4 cable method using a JVM410h.
> 
> So far so good, although it doesnt sound as "sweet" as direct to the amp on the OD1/OD2 channels, even when running just an FX loop as the only insert.
> 
> certainly interesting being able to use use the preamp in the JVM OD1, then kick the JVM back to clean and use the POD's premap.
> 
> now i just need to hook everything up to midi controllable so that the amp patch changes and the pod patch changes happen at the same time, and the get my shitty old FCB1010 setup as the controller for everything



With the 4 cable method you should be bypassing the preamp of your jvm so there shouldn't be a need to switch to the clean channel. 

Also, try setting your input impedance to 3.5m in the setup menu. That should help retain your direct to amp tone when nothing is activated on the pod. 

You should also try the Q filter as a boost into the jvm. Mmmmmm...... I can taste it now!

On a side note, jvm's are sick. Sylosis uses them. Enough said.


----------



## Zulphur

Sylosis are using jvm's now? live or in the studio?


----------



## Matt_D_

RickyCigs said:


> With the 4 cable method you should be bypassing the preamp of your jvm so there shouldn't be a need to switch to the clean channel.
> 
> Also, try setting your input impedance to 3.5m in the setup menu. That should help retain your direct to amp tone when nothing is activated on the pod.
> 
> You should also try the Q filter as a boost into the jvm. Mmmmmm...... I can taste it now!
> 
> On a side note, jvm's are sick. Sylosis uses them. Enough said.



4cm kind of gives you the option of using the amp premap if you want to. the effect loop send of the PHD500 goes to the amp input, effect loop send of the JVM to the effect loop return of the PHD500 and the final out goes to the effects loop return on the amp. 

(i got better results using the effects loop than power section, as i can toggle the effects loop per channel, rather than the always on premap bypass of the power section input)

so if you use the effect block in the PHD500, you go via the amp's premap, and then via the effect loop. if you omit the effects block, you bypass the amp's premap and go straight into the amp's effect loop. 

its pretty nifty  I went with the 4cm because i wanted to use the orange OD1 channel which sounds fricking lovely for those joe satriani type tones  and then go via the PHD500 for the more modern, supercompressed, hyper high gain type stuff.

but yeah, ill try upping the resistance to 3.5m and see how that goes. the JVM's really are lovely amps, i think the 3 modes per channel, and 4 channels scares some people, but they're really super awesomely easy to use once you get the hang of them. the silent recording out is also REALLY useful. and they sound good at low volumes too


----------



## RickyCigs

Zulphur said:


> Sylosis are using jvm's now? live or in the studio?



both. they used them on edge of the world as well as monolith. they run a maxon od808 in front though.


----------



## RickyCigs

Matt_D_ said:


> 4cm kind of gives you the option of using the amp premap if you want to. the effect loop send of the PHD500 goes to the amp input, effect loop send of the JVM to the effect loop return of the PHD500 and the final out goes to the effects loop return on the amp.
> 
> (i got better results using the effects loop than power section, as i can toggle the effects loop per channel, rather than the always on premap bypass of the power section input)
> 
> so if you use the effect block in the PHD500, you go via the amp's premap, and then via the effect loop. if you omit the effects block, you bypass the amp's premap and go straight into the amp's effect loop.
> 
> its pretty nifty  I went with the 4cm because i wanted to use the orange OD1 channel which sounds fricking lovely for those joe satriani type tones  and then go via the PHD500 for the more modern, supercompressed, hyper high gain type stuff.
> 
> but yeah, ill try upping the resistance to 3.5m and see how that goes. the JVM's really are lovely amps, i think the 3 modes per channel, and 4 channels scares some people, but they're really super awesomely easy to use once you get the hang of them. the silent recording out is also REALLY useful. and they sound good at low volumes too



not knocking the pod, as i love them, but you cant get a super high gain tone out of the jvm? lol


----------



## JEngelking

thebunfather said:


> I'd suggest starting to read Bobbo's guide. Now. Prepare yourself!



Oh I am now! 


I will ask though, right now my setup as far as speakers/monitoring goes is this: I have an old "interface" deal that hooks in to the headphone jack of my laptop, and connected to that interface via stereo wire are two oldish speakers that actually sound decent for me. I'm planning to upgrade to some BX5a's as soon as possible, but until then how could I connect the Pod to my current setup? Just connect the wire that right now connects to the headphone jack of my laptop to the headphone jack of the Pod, using a 1/4 -> headphone converter? 

It's not ideal I know, but eventually I'll be able to use the Pod as an interface for monitoring and be able to connect my to-be BX5s to that.


----------



## Leuchty

Yeah that should... work 

You can try the same thing but with the LEFT rear 1/4" out. Should be MONO.


----------



## JEngelking

Yeah I figured any mono out should work.


----------



## RickyCigs

JEngelking said:


> Oh I am now!
> 
> 
> I will ask though, right now my setup as far as speakers/monitoring goes is this: I have an old "interface" deal that hooks in to the headphone jack of my laptop, and connected to that interface via stereo wire are two oldish speakers that actually sound decent for me. I'm planning to upgrade to some BX5a's as soon as possible, but until then how could I connect the Pod to my current setup? Just connect the wire that right now connects to the headphone jack of my laptop to the headphone jack of the Pod, using a 1/4 -> headphone converter?
> 
> It's not ideal I know, but eventually I'll be able to use the Pod as an interface for monitoring and be able to connect my to-be BX5s to that.



Don't do it!! You'll fry your flux capacitor and possibly burn out your muffler bearing. And don't forget to use summer picks or your strings will break all at once. 

But seriously, yes it will be fine. Also, I really like my bx5's. they don't have a lot of low end though, but that's to be expected with 5" speakers. For what I paid they're phenomenal. $70(Canadian) is a steal though. Almost literally.


----------



## JEngelking

Yeah I've heard that they're not the most bassy like most smaller monitors. But I hear nothing but good things about them, and like many things they have a bit of a learning curve which I'll work with and as such learn how to adjust tones and mixes accordingly.


----------



## Matt_D_

RickyCigs said:


> not knocking the pod, as i love them, but you cant get a super high gain tone out of the jvm? lol



more the super sterile, super compressed, super fast attack/gate digital kind of all mids high gain tone. 

the jvm will kinda do high gain, but not at loungeroom/flat levels  (premap dist only)


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

So at this gig tonight, i'm running path A to my power amp/cab with no cab modeling and path B to the PA with cabs on. 

I'm assuming these cab models are going to sound much better through the FRFR PA. I don't have an FRFR setup so i can't test it. All i can do is get a good tone through my cab with cabmodels off, and then set path B for the same amp with a cab model on. The cab models sound lousy through my cab as to be expected - _*Can i expect a big improvement in cab modeling once i get it going through a PA?*_


----------



## RickyCigs

VBCheeseGrater said:


> So at this gig tonight, i'm running path A to my power amp/cab with no cab modeling and path B to the PA with cabs on.
> 
> I'm assuming these cab models are going to sound much better through the FRFR PA. I don't have an FRFR setup so i can't test it. All i can do is get a good tone through my cab with cabmodels off, and then set path B for the same amp with a cab model on. The cab models sound lousy through my cab as to be expected - _*Can i expect a big improvement in cab modeling once i get it going through a PA?*_



Listen through decent headphones. They are a lot closer to what the pa will sound like than your cab. 

The reason the impulses sound like shit through your cab is because they're coloring an already colored tone. You can only expect a big improvement if its a good tone. Remember, you can't polish a turd.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

^^^ headphones, got it. I've got my base patches sounding pretty good, just needed an approximation of what i would hear through PA - never thought to use the headphones...thanks again!

This thing keeps getting better the more i tweak my patches. I do miss a the XT's Autowah though. The Q filter and Tron effects are not up to snuff vs the old autowah on the XT for my purposes. I'm just going manual wah for now. might buy a boss autowah and throw it in loop eventually. The pitch shifting is a nice addition.


----------



## RickyCigs

VBCheeseGrater said:


> ^^^ headphones, got it. I've got my base patches sounding pretty good, just needed an approximation of what i would hear through PA - never thought to use the headphones...thanks again!
> 
> This thing keeps getting better the more i tweak my patches. I do miss a the XT's Autowah though. The Q filter and Tron effects are not up to snuff vs the old autowah on the XT for my purposes. I'm just going manual wah for now. might buy a boss autowah and throw it in loop eventually. The pitch shifting is a nice addition.



I've only ever used the Q filter in place of the screamer, so I wouldn't know lol it does a fantastic job at that though


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Hey whatever works man!! That is an interesting substitution haha


----------



## RickyCigs

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Hey whatever works man!! That is an interesting substitution haha



It's a phenomenal substitution if its used right. It has way more adjustablility than any other boost on the pod.


----------



## meambobbo

The pod allows an external pedal to control exp-2. You could hook an lfo up to it instead of a pedal to get an auto wah or other mod effects


----------



## axxessdenied

I have the misha overdrive pedal now in my signal chain with the pod hd pro + line 6 dt 25 combo. DEADLY!


----------



## RickyCigs

axxessdenied said:


> I have the misha overdrive pedal now in my signal chain with the pod hd pro + line 6 dt 25 combo. DEADLY!



You rich bastard.....


----------



## axxessdenied

RickyCigs said:


> You *hard-working* bastard.....


----------



## RickyCigs

axxessdenied said:


>



You un-married bastard.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Ok so just got back from my gig with the new HD Pro. First off it was a kick ass gig, folks moshing, lots of horns flying  i think i could have played with a 10 watt crate miced up and we would have rocked it anyway.

I've still got some tweaking to do, but considering i just got the unit Wednesday and use about 20 different patches throughout the night (and even then each patch has two signals - one for 4x12 cab, one for PA), it went well. Had to do some major tweaking once the PA was hooked up - my signal was too hot and too much high end, but once i got it sorted it sounded pretty good, with a few patches needed some seriuous tweaking. It's definitely not the same as having my dual rec behind me, or even as good tone, but it works well and i think i can get it closer with more tweaking. Keep in my mind i didn't even get to PRACTICE with this pod before this gig.

I'm not sold on going direct, i might be better served sticking with the power amp and cab and micing it up, that way there's no surprises and i don't have to deal with cab modeling. I'll probably always bring a cab for show anyway. Any thoughts on which can potentially sound better with the HD pro? Direct or power amp/cab?

So going from using a real Dual Rec (and Pod XT) to the pod HD pro, I'm happy. It doesn't sound quite as good for classic high gain, but the two slipknot songs we played in B and drop A sounded better actually - again, i still need to tweak more. The sound guy said it sounded good, a trusted band friend said the same.  The best part was having just an FBV express at my feet!! I used to have a full pedal board AND the FBV!! Oh yeah breaking down after the gig is better too! Satisfied gigging musician here.


----------



## fps

How do you apply the expression pedal to a parameter on a patch guys?

EDIT: Got it. Been tweaking patches again, I find the sound is better when the mix is not 100% left and right but more centred.


----------



## RickyCigs

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Ok so just got back from my gig with the new HD Pro. First off it was a kick ass gig, folks moshing, lots of horns flying  i think i could have played with a 10 watt crate miced up and we would have rocked it anyway.
> 
> I've still got some tweaking to do, but considering i just got the unit Wednesday and use about 20 different patches throughout the night (and even then each patch has two signals - one for 4x12 cab, one for PA), it went well. Had to do some major tweaking once the PA was hooked up - my signal was too hot and too much high end, but once i got it sorted it sounded pretty good, with a few patches needed some seriuous tweaking. It's definitely not the same as having my dual rec behind me, or even as good tone, but it works well and i think i can get it closer with more tweaking. Keep in my mind i didn't even get to PRACTICE with this pod before this gig.
> 
> I'm not sold on going direct, i might be better served sticking with the power amp and cab and micing it up, that way there's no surprises and i don't have to deal with cab modeling. I'll probably always bring a cab for show anyway. Any thoughts on which can potentially sound better with the HD pro? Direct or power amp/cab?
> 
> So going from using a real Dual Rec (and Pod XT) to the pod HD pro, I'm happy. It doesn't sound quite as good for classic high gain, but the two slipknot songs we played in B and drop A sounded better actually - again, i still need to tweak more. The sound guy said it sounded good, a trusted band friend said the same.  The best part was having just an FBV express at my feet!! I used to have a full pedal board AND the FBV!! Oh yeah breaking down after the gig is better too! Satisfied gigging musician here.




Are you using a mid focus eq to high and low pass your signal? That will deal with your overly bright tones. 

What sounds better really depends on you. Going through a power amp and cab will sound like an amp and cab in the room. Going direct will sound like a mic'd amp no matter what. I personally prefer the sound of a mic'd amp so the pod is perfect for me as I don't even own an amp anymore.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

^^ I'll check out the Mid focus EQ, I appreciate all your tips. yeah i think i'm more of a mic'd cab guy. I like knowing ahead of time exactly how everything will sound coming from my cab, and then just have the sound guy mic it. Not sure how fond i am of the cab models, so i like having my own cab taking care of that part. I can still keep my stage volume low. Either way, i think my tube amps will be collecting some dust for awhile


----------



## axxessdenied

RickyCigs said:


> You un-married bastard.



HAH! I've only been single for a month or so. I had a fiance that I supported 
Now will be epic toy buying time!  (after I pay canada revenue off )






Some pedals I use on a regular


----------



## RickyCigs

axxessdenied said:


> HAH! I've only been single for a month or so. I had a fiance that I supported
> Now will be epic toy buying time!  (after I pay canada revenue off )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pedals I use on a regular



F&$%ing ontario women.....


----------



## japs5607

RickyCigs said:


> amp is only for going into the front end. line is for going to basically any other source. the preamp of an amp head needs a lower level signal, hence the amp setting. i guarantee thats your problem. youll notice a HUGE increase in volume on the line setting.



I tried this today at practice. What a difference. Now only running the volume at the 12 o'clock position as opposed to 3. 

Thanks for the great tip


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

RickyCigs said:


> amp is only for going into the front end. line is for going to basically any other source. the preamp of an amp head needs a lower level signal, hence the amp setting. i guarantee thats your problem. youll notice a HUGE increase in volume on the line setting.



I was curious about this myself, i went with "LINE" into my power amp as it just sounded better to me. Especially for cleans, i can't stand a weaker signal that comes from padding the input or "Amp" setting on the output, seems to lose the fatness.

Also, i tried the midfocus EQ - works great for medium to high gain patches!! After some tweaking yesterday, i'm sticking with using my own power and cab. I can get it way more natural sounding - sounds amazing actually! I'm sure other folks are having great success direct to PA, this is just what works well for me. Now i really can't wait for the next gig - going to sound beastly


----------



## RickyCigs

Glad I could be of service!


----------



## ZachK

I'm looking I into getting the pod hd500 or the HD pro

Could I hypothetically just run it through the loop of my JSX and have th JSX act as more or less a power amp? If I ever wanna use it live..

And for recording I shod just be able to hook my guitar into the unit, unit to Mac and I'm good to go yeah?

I'm not super Familiar with line 6 stuff. Especially the pods


----------



## MrYakob

ZachK said:


> I'm looking I into getting the pod hd500 or the HD pro
> 
> Could I hypothetically just run it through the loop of my JSX and have th JSX act as more or less a power amp? If I ever wanna use it live..
> 
> And for recording I shod just be able to hook my guitar into the unit, unit to Mac and I'm good to go yeah?
> 
> I'm not super Familiar with line 6 stuff. Especially the pods



That's all been covered in here, but in short, Yes and Yes. These things rock!


----------



## ZachK

MrYakob said:


> That's all been covered in here, but in short, Yes and Yes. These things rock!



Fantastic.

I'm debating between the 400, 500 and the Pro.

I really like the fact I can run dual amp models of the pro and 500, am I able to do that on my Mac wi the 400. As in make a patch on there, save it to the pod 400 and go?


----------



## RickyCigs

ZachK said:


> Fantastic.
> 
> I'm debating between the 400, 500 and the Pro.
> 
> I really like the fact I can run dual amp models of the pro and 500, am I able to do that on my Mac wi the 400. As in make a patch on there, save it to the pod 400 and go?



If you get anything but the 500, pro or bean, you will end up hating it. Your limited to less fx blocks as well as certain fx share blocks so you can't have basically anything you need active at the same time. 

The dual amp in a way is a waste. Two different amps together sound like garbage. HOWEVER, when you run the same amp but with different cabs, you can get a much fuller frequency response. 

Take a listen to any of the tracks that guys here are posting and ask if you can get the same tone with the hd400. The answer is always NO.


----------



## ZachK

RickyCigs said:


> If you get anything but the 500, pro or bean, you will end up hating it. Your limited to less fx blocks as well as certain fx share blocks so you can't have basically anything you need active at the same time.
> 
> The dual amp in a way is a waste. Two different amps together sound like garbage. HOWEVER, when you run the same amp but with different cabs, you can get a much fuller frequency response.
> 
> Take a listen to any of the tracks that guys here are posting and ask if you can get the same tone with the hd400. The answer is always NO.



This is the bean right?

I completely forgot about the bean.. Hmm. Decisions, decisions. Can you recommend one or the other (bean vs pro) I don't really need an expression pedal


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

I secong the two amps not sounding that great together. It s fun and a cool concept but my best sounding parches use one or two of the same amp. The dual amps do open up more routing possibilities though. I have the pro with the fbv express mk1. I just use a bank for each song live. Love how simple my setup has become live. Just one cable for the fbv running from my backline!!  last gig I aas able to really perform, jump around like an idiot and all that due to the freedom. Awesome


----------



## RickyCigs

ZachK said:


> This is the bean right?
> 
> I completely forgot about the bean.. Hmm. Decisions, decisions. Can you recommend one or the other (bean vs pro) I don't really need an expression pedal



The bean is the hd desktop. I'm pretty sure it doesn't have an external fx loop, otherwise it's the better choice unless you want rack gear. I have an hd500 though. I have mine sitting on the pullout keyboard tray of my desk, so I really don't need the expression pedal either, but I prefer it's shape. And if I ever played in a band again, I would appreciate the footswitches.


----------



## PodHdBean

yeah the bean has no fx block or midi in and out.ONLY works with FBV Floorboards Cant use a midi controller.Also only has 3 outputs NO XLR outs


RickyCigs said:


> The bean is the hd desktop. I'm pretty sure it doesn't have an external fx loop, otherwise it's the better choice unless you want rack gear. I have an hd500 though. I have mine sitting on the pullout keyboard tray of my desk, so I really don't need the expression pedal either, but I prefer it's shape. And if I ever played in a band again, I would appreciate the footswitches.


----------



## RickyCigs

One thing that I've mentioned numerous times, is that line6 has ALL of this information on their website. They have a very comprehensive page that directly compares all the features of every hd model. 

I really dont understand why people don't look there first....


----------



## brutalwizard

So I got an hd500 today, Updated it.

Now No amp has any distortion. I mean literally angel fball at 100% gain no other blocks filled is giving me a clean tone.

Tried rolling back a few times, tried my all cords and different guitars. 

Whats up with this thing haha


----------



## RickyCigs

brutalwizard said:


> So I got an hd500 today, Updated it.
> 
> Now No amp has any distortion. I mean literally angel fball at 100% gain no other blocks filled is giving me a clean tone.
> 
> Tried rolling back a few times, tried my all cords and different guitars.
> 
> Whats up with this thing haha




Is the amp model actually active? Try highlighting it and pressing the enter button and if there's a change. 

Also check your settings in your setup menu. Perhaps your input is set to something that it shouldn't be.


----------



## xCaptainx

Hey all, I run an HD500 user group on facebook if anyone is intersted in joining it. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/416000481758029/


----------



## RickyCigs

xCaptainx said:


> Hey all, I run an HD500 user group on facebook if anyone is intersted in joining it.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/416000481758029/



Joined!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

^^^ ditto...the pro is close enough to the 500!


----------



## thebunfather

New song Sunday!! 

https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/secrets

I think this one lends itself to having vocals more than an instrumental. Any vocalists out there???


----------



## JEngelking

xCaptainx said:


> Hey all, I run an HD500 user group on facebook if anyone is intersted in joining it.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/416000481758029/


----------



## RickyCigs

So would anyone be interested in an obscura tone from the omnivium album or perhaps a sylosis tone? Or how about a request? I need something to do for a couple days since my unborn daughter is deciding that she never wants to come out....


----------



## Zulphur

Sylosis please !


----------



## fraxtal

Re-amping question ! i've followed this :

"
-Launch your DAW.
-Assign your POD HD500 as the audio device/driver.
-Create a track.
-Start using a blank patch, so that you can record your guitar clean.
-Connect your guitar to the Guitar Input.
-Record your guitar part.
-Disarm the record enable on this track once you are done recording.
-Create another track with the same input, but mute it, but record enable it.
-On the HD500, using a instrument cable, connect the L MONO out to the guitar input.
-Configure your tone, or bring up a patch.
-Launch the Line 6 Audio-MIDI devices menu, and under the inputs & recording tab please decrease the hardware monitor level all the way.
-After you are happy with your tone, press record."

But all that seems to happen is i create a feedback loop, really confused to what im doing wrong. Also i'm using the pod hd pro not the 500. I record a di track in the left input of my interface then create a second track muted/record - set the patch up , mute the volume on it then bam hit record and feedback eek .


----------



## RickyCigs

fraxtal said:


> Re-amping question ! i've followed this :
> 
> "
> -Launch your DAW.
> -Assign your POD HD500 as the audio device/driver.
> -Create a track.
> -Start using a blank patch, so that you can record your guitar clean.
> -Connect your guitar to the Guitar Input.
> -Record your guitar part.
> -Disarm the record enable on this track once you are done recording.
> -Create another track with the same input, but mute it, but record enable it.
> -On the HD500, using a instrument cable, connect the L MONO out to the guitar input.
> -Configure your tone, or bring up a patch.
> -Launch the Line 6 Audio-MIDI devices menu, and under the inputs & recording tab please decrease the hardware monitor level all the way.
> -After you are happy with your tone, press record."
> 
> But all that seems to happen is i create a feedback loop, really confused to what im doing wrong. Also i'm using the pod hd pro not the 500. I record a di track in the left input of my interface then create a second track muted/record - set the patch up , mute the volume on it then bam hit record and feedback eek .



You absolutely MUST turn hardware monitoring all the way down in the line6 audio devices menu. You also can't activate the monitor function on your daw. Essentially, you won't be able to hear what your reamping. There's no way to get around the feedback. It's like putting your phone too close to the speaker when you've won tickets on the radio and are on the air... 

It's an endless cycle of your signal being ran into your pod, then out of your pod, into your pod, then out of your pod, then into your pod.... I think you get the idea.


----------



## SDSM

Hey guys, still on my quest to make a decent tone...

Started messing with the Fireball sim, opinions?

https://soundcloud.com/sdsm/pod-hd-engl-fireball-tone


----------



## JEngelking

^ That sounds quite good to me actually. I bet it'd sound beastly in a full mix with a nicely toned bass.


----------



## fraxtal

ha i'm so stupid , its working now ricky cheers! didn't realize there was a line 6 audio driver opion. Was turning off the volume to the amp FACEPALM!!!


----------



## RickyCigs

fraxtal said:


> ha i'm so stupid , its working now ricky cheers! didn't realize there was a line 6 audio driver opion. Was turning off the volume to the amp FACEPALM!!!



It's in the directions


----------



## SDSM

JEngelking said:


> ^ That sounds quite good to me actually. I bet it'd sound beastly in a full mix with a nicely toned bass.



Thanks man! Its the best tone I have came up with so far I think.

Next step will be trying to make a bass tone, which seems easier said then done on the POD HD lol


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

RickyCigs said:


> So would anyone be interested in an obscura tone from the omnivium album or perhaps a sylosis tone? Or how about a request? I need something to do for a couple days since my unborn daughter is deciding that she never wants to come out....



I need an SRV Little Wing patch - i always use humbuckers though, neck. The Jimi version would be nice too (intro mainly). I've got one made but i feel it could be better! I found one on customtones but it didn't blow me away


----------



## leechmasterargentina

This is one of the videos from my band's show; leaving stage with this Sepultura cover song. Sound was recorded from the mixing board. Before this show, I made a lot of questions here on how to improve the hard gate on high gain patches. Here's the result. I must admit it didn't work as I expected, so as you can hear during the video, mostly where I stop playing, speak or whatever, feedback gets loose sometimes, with a flickering sound. Maybe guitar coming out from the front monitor makes feedback to come in. When I tested it at home, it seemed it would work fine. Maybe next time I should ask the sound man not to send guitars over the monitor, but I was afraid I wouldn't hear it in this big open place.

No more words, the video:


----------



## tripguitar

RickyCigs said:


> So would anyone be interested in an obscura tone from the omnivium album or perhaps a sylosis tone? Or how about a request? I need something to do for a couple days since my unborn daughter is deciding that she never wants to come out....


 
Do an acacia strain patch! either "the dead walk" or "death is the only mortal" would be awesome.


----------



## RickyCigs

tripguitar said:


> Do an acacia strain patch! either "the dead walk" or "death is the only mortal" would be awesome.



That doesn't seem too hard. I'll give it a shot I think.


----------



## jbrin0tk

An obscura lead patch would be really cool.


----------



## RickyCigs

no sylosis or acacia strain yet, but i did post a dimmu and sevendust patch on my customtone page found in my sig. the sevendust might work for acacia strain actually, its the same sort of warm/dry high gain tone i believe.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Leech master, that tone is really sick but it's a bit too loud in the mix in my opinion. But that's the sound guy not you.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Leech master, that tone is really sick but it's a bit too loud in the mix in my opinion. But that's the sound guy not you.



Thanks!  I understand it even wasn't the mixer's output, but a whole different set of microphones. That was recorded in multi-track, so I could go to the studio and ask the guy to fix the mix . This is meant as an advance of what was recorded that day.


----------



## SDSM

leechmasterargentina said:


> This is one of the videos from my band's show; leaving stage with this Sepultura cover song. Sound was recorded from the mixing board. Before this show, I made a lot of questions here on how to improve the hard gate on high gain patches. Here's the result. I must admit it didn't work as I expected, so as you can hear during the video, mostly where I stop playing, speak or whatever, feedback gets loose sometimes, with a flickering sound. Maybe guitar coming out from the front monitor makes feedback to come in. When I tested it at home, it seemed it would work fine. Maybe next time I should ask the sound man not to send guitars over the monitor, but I was afraid I wouldn't hear it in this big open place.
> 
> No more words, the video:




Nice man! What amp/cab/mic sims are you using for that tone?


----------



## mcsalty

pre-noob level question, and my apologies if this has already been asked/answered, but i'm thinking of getting a pod hd500 floorboard and was wondering if it could run through my 5150 III? i know some line 6 products are line 6 exclusive, so i wanna make sure i can even use it before dropping the money.


----------



## AaronGraves

RickyCigs said:


> You absolutely MUST turn hardware monitoring all the way down in the line6 audio devices menu. You also can't activate the monitor function on your daw. Essentially, you won't be able to hear what your reamping. There's no way to get around the feedback. It's like putting your phone too close to the speaker when you've won tickets on the radio and are on the air...
> 
> It's an endless cycle of your signal being ran into your pod, then out of your pod, into your pod, then out of your pod, then into your pod.... I think you get the idea.



I've actually figured out how to reamp and hear what I'm doing while I listen to it back in real time (not recording). I Keep the R/Mono out plugged into my monitor and I have the L/Mono out connected to my guitar in. On the mixer block, mute path B (both paths must be hard left and hard right, hard right being B) and in the DAW, pan the DI hard right. Mute the track getting reamped, but record enable it. Bam. Reamping in real time, while being able to adjust your patch to your liking.


----------



## incinerated_guitar

mcsalty said:


> pre-noob level question, and my apologies if this has already been asked/answered, but i'm thinking of getting a pod hd500 floorboard and was wondering if it could run through my 5150 III? i know some line 6 products are line 6 exclusive, so i wanna make sure i can even use it before dropping the money.



Just run it into the effects return, and turn off the cab sim


----------



## RickyCigs

If one more person asks "can I hook my pod up to X amp" I think I'm going to shoot myself. It's been asked more than 50 times in the last 100 pages of this thread. That obviously works out to every two pages. I'm pretty sure even the quickest search could find that answer. 

Perhaps it's time I put the answer in all capitals in my sig....

Edit: I googled pod hd into tube amp. https://www.google.ca/search?q=pod+hd+into+tube+amp&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari&redir_esc=&ei=MKW2Ub_CPMuAqgGN-oHoDA


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Some people are gonna be confused by your sig. 
Do you guys have any suggestions for getting an Opeth distorted sound? Ghost Reveries era, just something in the ball park.


----------



## RickyCigs

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Some people are gonna be confused by your sig.
> Do you guys have any suggestions for getting an Opeth distorted sound? Ghost Reveries era, just something in the ball park.




As long as at least a couple people don't ask again! 

I've never really listened to opeth, so I can't be of any help there.


----------



## mcsalty

RickyCigs said:


> If one more person asks "can I hook my pod up to X amp" I think I'm going to shoot myself. It's been asked more than 50 times in the last 100 pages of this thread.



lool my bad dude


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

RickyCigs said:


> As long as at least a couple people don't ask again!
> 
> I've never really listened to opeth, so I can't be of any help there.



Something along the lines of this 


I've been using an Uber with the Tread+57on axis and PHD 57 off axis with really low gain and cranked mids.


----------



## macgruber

tripguitar said:


> Do an acacia strain patch! either "the dead walk" or "death is the only mortal" would be awesome.



ricky, if you did a death is the only mortal acacia strain patch i'd be so happy. for serious


----------



## leechmasterargentina

SDSM said:


> Nice man! What amp/cab/mic sims are you using for that tone?




I'm using the "all-terrain" Dual Recto with its respective cab. The Mic is the 57 I believe, but I understand that in amp outputs (Stack power amp in in this case) microphone simulation is disabled. I also like to use the tube preamp before the amp .

EDIT: By the way, as you probably figured by the output configuration, it's connected to the power amp section of my amp head.


----------



## daedae

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Some people are gonna be confused by your sig.
> Do you guys have any suggestions for getting an Opeth distorted sound? Ghost Reveries era, just something in the ball park.



meambobbo has an Opeth patch, although based on Deliverance instead of Ghost Reveries: MeAmBobbo PodHD Tone Demo


----------



## Poltergeist

Ricky, your Sevendust patch is really really good! If I had to make a request I'd be stoked if someone could do a Deftones patch. The Angel F-ball seems like it could deliver a Stephen Carpenter tone, but I just cant quiet get it right...


----------



## RickyCigs

Poltergeist said:


> Ricky, your Sevendust patch is really really good! If I had to make a request I'd be stoked if someone could do a Deftones patch. The Angel F-ball seems like it could deliver a Stephen Carpenter tone, but I just cant quiet get it right...




Thanks! I might add that to my list. My wife is in labour now though, so it won't be for a little while....


----------



## Alice AKW

i've really been looking to try and get a kinda mid-gain, chunky sound like these guys'


----------



## ThePhilosopher

All guitars and bass on my newest release are done with the HD500: Quotidie Tere | D.Bartko


----------



## fraxtal

going to re-amp these tracks in a few days Rick with your periphery patch - https://soundcloud.com/d-i-m-3. these at the moment are using amplitude + tri-axis but the pod + tri-axis should sound pretty awesome i reckon


----------



## RickyCigs

fraxtal said:


> going to re-amp these tracks in a few days Rick with your periphery patch - https://soundcloud.com/d-i-m-3. these at the moment are using amplitude + tri-axis but the pod + tri-axis should sound pretty awesome i reckon



If your quad tracking you should also try removing the second amp with the hiway cab and keeping just the xxl for the second track. They sound great together! I also really like my diezel patch blended in with the peripheRick as the main. 

That being said, I'm going for a nap.


----------



## Raf_666

Hi guys , just got a pod hd500 for home use (jamming with mp3's and headphone) and live to run in 4cm with my diezel d-moll

I started reading stuff regarding how to do this , will try in the weekend , one question is it really necessary to boost the signal with an eq block before the loop ? or just in some circomstances ? 

Another thing I noticed with some presests I found on the net is that a lot of those use a noise reduction before the amps ? what's up with that , I always thought it should be at the end of the chain ?

Thx

Raf


----------



## RickyCigs

Raf_666 said:


> Hi guys , just got a pod hd500 for home use (jamming with mp3's and headphone) and live to run in 4cm with my diezel d-moll
> 
> I started reading stuff regarding how to do this , will try in the weekend , one question is it really necessary to boost the signal with an eq block before the loop ? or just in some circomstances ?
> 
> Another thing I noticed with some presests I found on the net is that a lot of those use a noise reduction before the amps ? what's up with that , I always thought it should be at the end of the chain ?
> 
> Thx
> 
> Raf



You need them before the amp because drive and compressor effects add more noise than the amp does. On an actual amp you run it in the loop which isn't at the end of the chain. There isn't an option to go between the pre and power amp on the pod. So you go with what works best. Sometimes it goes against the normal.


----------



## Shask

I have always used noise gates right after the guitar. If you quiet the noise first, the rest of the chain isnt very noisy!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Shask said:


> I have always used noise gates right after the guitar. If you quiet the noise first, the rest of the chain isnt very noisy!



Seems to work best to add the hard gate at the very beginning, and a hard gate after the amp, before any delay/reverb effect. At least for high gain patches or if you wanna play Digimortal album


----------



## fraxtal

thanks rick will try it out , its the mighty psycroptic mixing it so his prolly got better gear but want to see how the pod sounds


----------



## surfthealien

Made a new lead tone! Here is some improv with it

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/summer


----------



## Electric Wizard

^That is a sick lead tone. Would you be willing to share the patch?


----------



## surfthealien

no prob Give me a bit and ill have it up


----------



## AaronGraves

My newest patch! Thoughts? 

\m/

https://soundcloud.com/sineshaper/ze-metalz


----------



## RickyCigs

My custom guitar is nearing completion. Then it's time for new music and patches!


----------



## Alekke

All guitar tracks recorded with POD HD Pro

https://soundcloud.com/endband/sets/illustrating-evil

Mastered by Jocke Skog


----------



## RickyCigs

my seymour duncan sh-5 showed up early and it RIPS with the pod and my ibby rg927. i may have to do a clip with it while i wait for laquer to dry. 

if anyone is looking for something similar to the crunch lab but with similar qualities, this is the pickup you want. oddly enough, its classified as medium gain on the duncan website, but it has a ton of output. however, my crunchlab may have been sitting too low... i guess ill find out when i finish the custom and do a comparison.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Trying out a new patch I made to have effects, both clean and dirty all in one patch. My first go with the Treadplate model too. https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/iridescent


----------



## ALAN_C

Just a little quick demo for my new idea , so there's are many mistake 
Also i'm using soundcloud apps to record this track . 
New song idea #3 by AlanCheung on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## Chuck

I really wish there was a 5150 amp sim


----------



## thebunfather

Misery Theory said:


> I really wish there was a 5150 amp sim



You can get really close with the Uber model. I A/B'd it with my old 5150II and found it satsifactory. There's a post buried in here somewhere abou the settings. lol


----------



## RickyCigs

I wrote them down in my book. I'll post them later.


----------



## RickyCigs

Ok, here are the 51Bobbo settings that I wrote down in my old school leather bound book. 

Line6 Drive
Drive 0
Bass 30
Mid 70
Treb. 75
Output 100

Über 
Master 45
Sag 60
Hum 60
Bias 40
Bias X 60


----------



## RickyCigs

https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/duncan-sh-5-test
https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/duncan-sh-5-sylosis-test


heres some samplers of my duncan SH-5 pickup. really loving what its giving me! possibly even more than the crunch lab....


----------



## tdk24

AaronGraves said:


> My newest patch! Thoughts?
> 
> \m/
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/sineshaper/ze-metalz



Damn dude, at the 0:31 mark, the air coming out of my subwoofer port blew across my feet like someone turned on a fan. That was sweet! Cool tone too.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

tdk24 said:


> Damn dude, at the 0:31 mark, the air coming out of my subwoofer port blew across my feet like someone turned on a fan. That was sweet! Cool tone too.



That was probably added, like the subbass in this Fear Factory song called "Dead Man Walking"


----------



## thebunfather

RickyCigs said:


> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/duncan-sh-5-test
> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/duncan-sh-5-sylosis-test
> 
> 
> heres some samplers of my duncan SH-5 pickup. really loving what its giving me! possibly even more than the crunch lab....



I like the midrange response. Which patch are you using for these?


----------



## RickyCigs

thebunfather said:


> I like the midrange response. Which patch are you using for these?




im using a modified peripherick patch. i just removed the second amp with the highway cab.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

Here it is! 3 track "Ifrit Ep" available now for free/name your price! I hope you enjoy these tracks as much as I do! All tones done with the Pod HD! Let me know if anyone wants me to post patches!

Karoshi

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/KaroshiBandAB


----------



## fraxtal

Will have my entire EP up tonight Rick - has beeprofessionally recorded and re-amped with a mixture of your periph /diezel patches


----------



## ALAN_C

ALAN_C said:


> Just a little quick demo for my new idea , so there's are many mistake
> Also i'm using soundcloud apps to record this track .
> New song idea #3 by AlanCheung on SoundCloud - Hear the world


Any idea?


----------



## fraxtal

Here you go fokes - Anomalies All guitars recorded with the POD HD PRO - used Ricks periphery patch and sounds incredible


----------



## RickyCigs

I'll check it out later today! 

And I was wrong about what patches I used for my sh-5 tests. The sylosis was the peripheRick, but I used satan HD for the other.


----------



## jmeezle

https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/your-mothers-mouth-unfinished

HD500 + Redwirez. Still have to track the intro and ending. Enjoy.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Any one else get tired of the sound that most computer speakers give the POD? Through my Alto Monitor shit sounds beastly and awesome. But my computers sound like a can of ass so I'm constantly tweaking when I record, thus screwing up my good tone.


----------



## morethan6

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Any one else get tired of the sound that most computer speakers give the POD? Through my Alto Monitor shit sounds beastly and awesome. But my computers sound like a can of ass so I'm constantly tweaking when I record, thus screwing up my good tone.



You need proper studio monitors dude - computer speakers are not your friend for recording.

Even cheap(ish) ones are OK - KRK and Yamaha do some sweet stuff for small studios like the HS5s or RP5s...

Still a chunk of change mind you, but worth it for having a non ass-can sound to work with


----------



## jmeezle

CHALLENGE!

For someone to dial in a tone like this: 



Thanks in advance!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

jmeezle said:


> CHALLENGE!
> 
> For someone to dial in a tone like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Maybe using the Uber with the L6 drive set properly as bobbo said for the 5150 patch and then tweaking...


----------



## EricSVT18

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Any one else get tired of the sound that most computer speakers give the POD? Through my Alto Monitor shit sounds beastly and awesome. But my computers sound like a can of ass so I'm constantly tweaking when I record, thus screwing up my good tone.



Dude my Yamaha HS50s sound fantastic. $300 for 2 brand new.


----------



## EricSVT18

What's that program that I can use to convert HD Pro patches for my Hd500?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Another Tone Trial: https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/beastly (Uber this time)


----------



## Promit

I went ahead and bought an HD500 yesterday used from GC. Still getting used to it, but my first impression is that it's surprisingly good. Not as good as a real tube amp, but starting to nip at the heels (when put through tube power through a guitar cab). Much more pleasant than the Eleven Rack, don't understand why people liked that thing. I dialed up the Soldano models and they actually sounded like Soldanos, although still haven't found quite the same depth or smoothness as my Jet City. Getting close those, and EQ/tweaking might get closer still.

The low gain models seem nice too, although both the Z and the /13 seem to be awfully quiet amps... I'm having trouble setting volumes consistently in general.


----------



## RickyCigs

EricSVT18 said:


> What's that program that I can use to convert HD Pro patches for my Hd500?



Its the jzab converter.


----------



## RickyCigs

jmeezle said:


> CHALLENGE!
> 
> For someone to dial in a tone like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




You had to pick the ONE Ola vid that he doesn't have a guitars only part in the song. That being said, I'll see what I can do. probably at some point today.


----------



## Alice AKW

Been a while, got a new tone for you guys

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s...GqatGxOzu_UJ5lZw9hd9PpUWlvPCoeafVQNPk7wg&dl=1

And the patch is here: http://line6.com/customtone/tone/224696/


----------



## Purelojik

So im testing out the guitar i just made. Its a redwood topped one with Bareknuckle P-90's Nantucket in the neck and Supermassive bridge

i just whipped this clip up. Let me know if you want the patch. not sure it'll work the same with normal humbuckers but worth a try if you like

Tuned to Drop B
https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/bkp-p-90-rawk-bkp-supermassive

Tuned to F#
https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/ifrits-low-f-for-funzies


----------



## Nemonic

Man, can you post pictures of that guitar? 
I like both clips, only listened through iPad speakers, but it sounds great. 
It is fresh like Tom Morello.
Maybe that mid-gain setup is based a lot on the pickups. What is the setup?


----------



## Purelojik

Nemonic said:


> Man, can you post pictures of that guitar?
> I like both clips, only listened through iPad speakers, but it sounds great.
> It is fresh like Tom Morello.
> Maybe that mid-gain setup is based a lot on the pickups. What is the setup?



Thanks dude!

Here's the pics and patch. The BKP Supermassive is reaaaly middy. give you a lot to work with and is very saturated












here's the patch


----------



## Deadnightshade

Anyone know how to dial a clean tone like Javier's in Luz y Cielo?



I tried with the Solo clean but I can't get the high end and high mids right


----------



## MikeK

Anyone have any patches they have made specifically for 8 strings?


----------



## Nemonic

Deadnightshade said:


> Anyone know how to dial a clean tone like Javier's in Luz y Cielo?
> 
> 
> 
> I tried with the Solo clean but I can't get the high end and high mids right



Which pickups in which position are you using?
Try Fender simulations, turn Master down if it breaks up, crank Mids, try 57 on axis micing a bright cab, let me know if some of it works.


----------



## RickyCigs

MikeK said:


> Anyone have any patches they have made specifically for 8 strings?



I use all my patches for my sevens and 8 without any tweaking. They all sound just as good.


----------



## Alice AKW

Tweaked my Uber patch a bit, here's a test https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/riff-idea-1


----------



## that short guy

I've been working on a few of my patches because I got a new 8 and it sounded not bad but not really where I wanted it. so do me a favor and let me know what you guys think of the guitar tones in this song

https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/beautiful-skeletons


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Hey guys, I have been working with a new rhythm patch pair. Let me know your thoughts on it. (This song was mostly improv and is a riff-salad-work-in-progress.)

Rhythm is just two guitars. (Usually I quadruple track my rhythm guitars and double track all my solos, but my stuff is getting more and more technical to the point that I can't perfectly nail it every time for four perfect takes anymore. So I am trying to cut back to double-tracking for now until my chops improve.)

New Untitled Groovy Slam Song Demo (Raw, Unmixed, and Unmastered) - YouTube

(P.S. - I know the playing sucks.)


----------



## Poltergeist

I do not have studio monitors unfortunately, only a stereo receiver with RCA computer speakers... As someone mentioned in a past post, it sounds terrible when recording using these things... It seems like the POD's Cab simulation seem to muffle my tone in Studio Direct compared to the sound of it when I have it in Combo Pwr Amp mode playing "live"... Even with No Cab selected it doesn't sound like my original patch; as i thought that would relieve some of the harshness. Should I basically hold off on recording until I get some basic monitors?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

For the ones who don't have studio monitors, hooking up a hi-fi and setting the EQ or any sound modification to flat/none does a good job too. Better than computer speakers...


----------



## 4of3

Hi Folks, i occasionally read in this forum, i am more active in the german Musiker-Board Forum.

Some guy there wrote he knows from a music store owner that Line6 will release a successor model to the Pod HD 500 at the end of July called "Pod HD 500X" 

I can't guarantee this is right, but on the other hand i don't think it's a lie ..

So i guess soon there will be some Price Drops just like with the HD Desktop which is now only 299&#8364; in Germany.


----------



## AlexJPA

4of3 said:


> Hi Folks, i occasionally read in this forum, i am more active in the german Musiker-Board Forum.
> 
> Some guy there wrote he knows from a music store owner that Line6 will release a successor model to the Pod HD 500 at the end of July called "Pod HD 500X"
> 
> I can't guarantee this is right, but on the other hand i don't think it's a lie ..
> 
> So i guess soon there will be some Price Drops just like with the HD Desktop which is now only 299 in Germany.



That is probably going to happen very soon, this current generiation of the pod is coming to an end based on previous timelines so I believe your friend. I'm very curious about the next units! ^^


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Just a tip. I was having trouble setting up my FRFR sounds without decent monitors or PA. I normally I use a power amp and guitar cab but wanted to at least be able to hear FRFR settings as they would sound through a PA so i can set backup FRFR patches if my power amp dies at a gig

I just picked up a shitty old Gemini PA speaker for $30. I run the rocktron 100 through it and it works pretty well using studio direct and cab sims. now i get a somewhat close approximation of how it would sound at gig through the PA direct - for $30


----------



## RickyCigs

You can expect a new video very soon! I just finished building my custom, so it's tweaking and writing time again! I have a few requests to catch up already. I'll probably do a bit just showing what the guitar is and then a bit of playing. Stay tuned!


----------



## MikeDojcsak

Hey guys, got myself a Pod HD Pro yesterday and love it already. One thing I noticed when shuffling through the Pro Edit software, I downloaded the latest firmware, but the 3 soldano amps, line 6 epic and line 6 doom aren't recognized. All the eq's on screen are set to zero and it comes up as XX on the LCD screen on the Pod itself. Sounds like I'm playing with no preamp.

Any thoughts?


----------



## RickyCigs

MikeDojcsak said:


> Hey guys, got myself a Pod HD Pro yesterday and love it already. One thing I noticed when shuffling through the Pro Edit software, I downloaded the latest firmware, but the 3 soldano amps, line 6 epic and line 6 doom aren't recognized. All the eq's on screen are set to zero and it comes up as XX on the LCD screen on the Pod itself. Sounds like I'm playing with no preamp.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Are you running the latest version of edit as well?


----------



## MikeDojcsak

I think so, I just downloaded the most recent off the site yesterday. Maybe try reinstalling?


----------



## 4of3

New Pod HD 500X .. doubling the DSP Power and new routing capabilities and some LED funky stuff  (if this is the real streetprice on this page i woulnd't recommend buying an "old" Pod HD500)

Line 6 POD HD500X modeling effectprocessor voor gitaar Aanbieding van Bax-shop.nl

http://i812.photobucket.com/albums/...r_voor_gitaar_top__27322_zoom_zpsc1fae74a.jpg

http://s3.postimg.org/ximsrtxeb/Line_6_POD_HD500_X_modeling_effectprocessor_voor.jpg

The Gear Page - View Single Post - HD500x?


----------



## Romeg

Another stub from the guys who want the money but do not want to work)))
It is the same hd500 only xXx.
The next version will be with orange buttons. "Doubling the DSP Power and new routing capabilities" - Who cares how many processors inside, most importantly how it will sound, and there is no improvement not promise)))
Soon as the Ipad will release - twice a year with cases in different colors and new lighting. Ghouls!
sorry for my english


----------



## Deadnightshade

4of3 said:


> The Gear Page - View Single Post - HD500x?
> 
> "- up to 8 effects simultaneously use"



What the ....?If they have doubled the DSP but it still can carry up to 8 effects,the only practical advantage is that you may sqeeze there an additional EQ or reverb.It doesn't sound like a gamechanger.

Of course if you don't own an "old" unit and you're set on buying new,then yes what the heck...


----------



## morethan6

Deadnightshade said:


> What the ....?If they have doubled the DSP but it still can carry up to 8 effects,the only practical advantage is that you may sqeeze there an additional EQ or reverb.It doesn't sound like a gamechanger.
> 
> Of course if you don't own an "old" unit and you're set on buying new,then yes what the heck...



I dunno man - I run an HD500 live and I run out of DSP on a few presets because i want to run two amps (left and right) and it gets used up pretty quick.

compressor-2x distortion-two amps+cabs etc-Stereo Delay = DSP over 

I'd consider the 500x for live and use my existing unit for recording where I can double track...

Unless it's like a million quid...


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

morethan6 said:


> I dunno man - I run an HD500 live and I run out of DSP on a few presets because i want to run two amps (left and right) and it gets used up pretty quick.
> 
> compressor-2x distortion-two amps+cabs etc-Stereo Delay = DSP over
> 
> I'd consider the 500x for live and use my existing unit for recording where I can double track...
> 
> Unless it's like a million quid...



Any tips on setting the thing up for running two amps (one left and one right)?

I miss dual-tones on my POD X3 Live.


----------



## Nemonic

This is the dumbest thing Line 6 has ever done. 
"No, impulse loading is bullshit, old but renewed amp models like Big Bottom and Missisipi Criminal are worse than those actual, one Bass model is enough, Screamer can not be improved, EQs with hz meters are not necessary, what do we need? I got it, we need more DSP!"


----------



## xCaptainx

You guys do realise that more DSP is a good thing right? 

HD500 is at complete capacity right now. That means absolutely no new functionality. 

More DSP means better 'business as usual' for you guys. I can't run dual amps for example, as it always puts my current patch way over DSP limits. 

Additional DSP/processing power could mean more detailed/complicated amps. It could also mean more complicated functionality. 

I really hope the extra DSP is for tone matching functionality.


----------



## Nemonic

xCaptainx said:


> You guys do realise that more DSP is a good thing right?
> 
> HD500 is at complete capacity right now. That means absolutely no new functionality.
> 
> More DSP means better 'business as usual' for you guys. I can't run dual amps for example, as it always puts my current patch way over DSP limits.
> 
> Additional DSP/processing power could mean more detailed/complicated amps. It could also mean more complicated functionality.
> 
> I really hope the extra DSP is for tone matching functionality.


It would be great if it turned this way. I do not believe it yet. I hope they are going to change my opinion. 
By the way, most people who use dual amps are using them because they just blend two cabs together due to the fact not a single cab pleases them.


----------



## MikeDojcsak

How do I add a second amp using pod edit?

Thanks!


----------



## thaz16

Hi I currently have a Pod hd pro and was wondering how could I record the dry and wet signal at the same time if my I dont have SPDIF on my other audio interface. It is a Presonus Audiobox USB. I have also a onboard soundcard on my pc but i'm not even sure if it has a Line input. If it has would it work ?

If I need SPDIF to record at the same time what interface would you pick?

Thank you


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

> Specifications:
> - floor effects processor with amp modeling
> - 2x as much DSP processing power than the POD HD500 (! not DSP Limit message more)
> *- more routing options*



more routing options has me curious. Maybe they will let you run different modes from different outputs, without having to set up your individual patches with two amps.

also, is the pro going to get similar treatment?


----------



## RickyCigs

thaz16 said:


> Hi I currently have a Pod hd pro and was wondering how could I record the dry and wet signal at the same time if my I dont have SPDIF on my other audio interface. It is a Presonus Audiobox USB. I have also a onboard soundcard on my pc but i'm not even sure if it has a Line input. If it has would it work ?
> 
> If I need SPDIF to record at the same time what interface would you pick?
> 
> Thank you



I would recommend your pod as the interface. 

Set up a patch with everything set to path A an leave path B blank. Pan the pods mixer hard left and right. Set up two channels in your daw, one to record the left input and one to record the right. Record enable both channels.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

As I wrote on the Facebook HD Group:

This will mean "no more firmware updates for standard HDs" ... there are sooo many things to fix...


----------



## MF_Kitten

I will probably want this new pod, but not need it... I don't even use the cab models, and I don't do much fancy stuff with the effects and stuff.


----------



## Deadnightshade

morethan6 said:


> I dunno man - I run an HD500 live and I run out of DSP on a few presets because i want to run two amps (left and right) and it gets used up pretty quick.
> 
> compressor-2x distortion-two amps+cabs etc-Stereo Delay = DSP over



Why 2 distortion blocks?Are you trying to boost something like the Soldano crunch?



xCaptainx said:


> You guys do realise that more DSP is a good thing right?
> 
> HD500 is at complete capacity right now. That means absolutely no new functionality.
> 
> More DSP means better 'business as usual' for you guys. I can't run dual amps for example, as it always puts my current patch way over DSP limits.
> 
> Additional DSP/processing power could mean more detailed/complicated amps. It could also mean more complicated functionality.
> 
> I really hope the extra DSP is for tone matching functionality.



I agree that it's a bit better,however unless they do implement higher resolution amps specifically for the X (which is some pile of work there and I doubt they'll do it) ,the only thing I'm missing from my distorted rhythm signal chain right now is a reverb.

As for tone matching...They didn't even bother with third party impulses,you think they'll bother with that  ?

What I want to say is that given the minimal upgrades,it's not worth my money.I'm pretty sure that they could have shipped the first units with the additional DSP and routing options.On an amateur level I can't justify someone selling the old unit and give them money again for such subtle differences..


----------



## xCaptainx

Hey this is all pure speculation right now, to date we have no idea if this HD500X will come with new firmware. 

I'm hoping it does. Extra DSP provides the possibility of either more functionality, or 'better' amp emulation. 

Looks like the release date is July 20th, so I guess we won't have long to find out anyway. 

Yeah tone matching is a pretty pie in the sky guess, and based on historical POD firmware updates I doubt it'll happen. No harm in putting it on my wish list however, haha. That a 5150III amp model while I'm at it! (though leaked specs say 25 amps which is what the standard HD500 has anyway, so again, waaamp wah)


----------



## fraxtal

Damn Kane , you nailed the Vildhjarta tone \m/


----------



## MikeDojcsak

MikeDojcsak said:


> How do I add a second amp using pod edit?
> 
> Thanks!



Anyone?


----------



## Nemonic

MikeDojcsak said:


> Anyone?



First of all, RTFM. It will explain you more than this. 
Just turn the second amp on, not a big deal. Perhaps you are using a 300 or 400, if it is true, you can not use that feature.


----------



## meambobbo

MikeDojcsak said:


> Anyone?



You just move the amp block to the right, which forces it into Channel A. Then you can add an amp in Channel B.


----------



## meambobbo

My speculation on HD500X. Wouldn't be surprised if it turned out to be true, but if it is, i WOULD be surprised to learn that it doesn't add ANY new features other than more routing. Even with the X3 they offered more and included all the XT's optional model packs. So I'd expect maybe 6 new amp models and maybe a few effects too. And I'd expect these things to eventually make it into the current HD lineup, although they might delay that update to incentivize users to upgrade.

I can see L6 wanting to keep it compatible with the current HD line for patch compability, etc, although they seem to have already abandoned that (need jzab converter or other trickery for cross-device compabillity). I agree the DSP boost is minimized if you are still limited to 8 effects. I would want it so that I could take all my patches and add a reverb, whammy pedal, volume pedal, wah pedal, and delay. So besides 2 gates, a boost, pre-EQ and post EQ, I could actually have a pedalboard type setup. I wouldn't get one just to be able to add one expensive effect or a bit more EQ to my patches.

And I think that market is rather small - those who want dual output capabilities or more DSP. That doesn't warrant a whole new device IMO. Now couple those things with some added bonuses, like more effects blocks, global EQ, IR loading, new effects, new amps, etc. Then you have a winner.


----------



## thebunfather

I think the only way I'll be excited about an HD500X, is if it has IR loading. I don't have too many complaints about my 500, as it suits my current needs. 

So unless it includes a few new features along with IR loading, I'll wait around for a bit.


----------



## RickyCigs

I throw my thoughts in as well lol

Could "more routing options" possibly mean you can finally put a block between the pre and power amp section? It woul be nice, but once again doesn't justify the whole new unit.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Deadnightshade said:


> What I want to say is that given the minimal upgrades,it's not worth my money.
> 
> On an amateur level I can't justify someone selling the old unit and give them money again for such subtle differences..



Ding ding ding! (Still.....might have to tell that one to the Axe-Fx boys from what I am hearing.)


----------



## Deadnightshade

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Ding ding ding! (Still.....might have to tell that one to the Axe-Fx boys from what I am hearing.)



Something similar happened when the Axe-fx II came out,but at least it had different modelling.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Hey guys, this is super old, but I'm going to repost it for any interested.

*Link:* https://soundcloud.com/wingsofobsidian/test-mix-pod-hd500-tones

*Description:*
This breakdown is a series of clips demonstrating each of the four tones on my POD HD500 that I use while tracking rhythm guitars for my album. (Quadtracked guitars with two panned to each side.) I left the tracks completely RAW and uneditted. Only thing I did was to add in some fades and pan everything.

The first clip is a brief demonstration of the sound in which you can hear what everything sounds like overall pieced together and panned around raw.

The second clip demonstrates the isolated TONE 1: a rather scooped djenty tone.

The third clip demonstrates the isolated TONE 2: a grindy, industrial tone with alot of bass to compensate when it is mixed with the first tone.

The fourth clip demonstrates what TONE 1 and TONE 2 sound like when mixed together.

The fifth clip demonstrates the isolated TONE 3: a more Meshuggah-inspired tone, but with a little less "djent" and "scratchiness" since TONE 2 takes care of that.

The sixth clip demonstrates the isolated TONE 4: a more compressed sound using the new Line 6 Electrik amp with a post-EQ to add a little extra mid-range to the amp. (Extremely simple and based on an Electrik patch that RickyCigs posted awhile back.)

The final clip shows you the final product of what all four sound like when mixed together and panned to their respective locations in the spatial coverage of the riff I'm playing.

Anyone who wants and of the 4 TONES/PATCHES, please let me know.

*Raw Unmixed and Unmastered Demo Teaser*: https://soundcloud.com/wingsofobsidian/album-pre-production-teaser


----------



## MobiusR

https://soundcloud.com/mobiusr/random-mathygroovy-stuff

Got bored and did this


----------



## that short guy

MobiusR said:


> https://soundcloud.com/mobiusr/random-mathygroovy-stuff
> 
> Got bored and did this



I said it on you the track itself but nice tone man


----------



## Alice AKW

Well guys, I think this is my last Periphery patch, as for the moment, i've not been able to get closer.

Clip: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s...tl1YsszyoOjXFZQYmHKyesAfe91_v3ygsa-ktVSw&dl=1

Patch: http://line6.com/customtone/tone/224776/

Enjoy!


----------



## JEngelking

Sounds damn nice!


----------



## morethan6

Deadnightshade said:


> Why 2 distortion blocks?Are you trying to boost something like the Soldano crunch?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that it's a bit better,however unless they do implement higher resolution amps specifically for the X (which is some pile of work there and I doubt they'll do it) ,the only thing I'm missing from my distorted rhythm signal chain right now is a reverb.
> 
> As for tone matching...They didn't even bother with third party impulses,you think they'll bother with that  ?
> 
> What I want to say is that given the minimal upgrades,it's not worth my money.I'm pretty sure that they could have shipped the first units with the additional DSP and routing options.On an amateur level I can't justify someone selling the old unit and give them money again for such subtle differences..



I just meant one distortion block in front of each amp (2 amp rig)


----------



## MF_Kitten

My favourite dual tone is still Treadplate + J800 (or whatever it's called). Or Treadplate + that plexi model.


----------



## Bodes

Hey forumers,

A few months ago I was asking for help for my school's musical... http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/music-theory-lessons-techniques/237330-assistance-required-school-musical.html

I now have another request(s):

I have a Engl PB II and just got a line 6 pod HD500 and am looking at using the pod to add some effects to my sounds.

I like the basics of the clean that I have found (guitar => amp) but would like to fill it out a bit more being the only guitarist.

The 'distorted' tone on channel 2 of the amp is good (guitar => ISP decimator => amp) thinking of using a reverb sound from the pod in the effects loop. I would also like to add a bit of something for the solos, using the amp's tone as the basis.

I have to play my acoustic through my amp as well so a few pointers for that sound too...?

Any hints about effects to use before amp or during effects loop would be greatly appreciated as I only will have a couple of hours to play around at full volume to get decent sounds.

Cheers,

Bodes


----------



## dreamermind

never mind


----------



## SDSM

Been listening to Messhuggahs Koloss album. Any body came up with a similar tone on their HD's? Would love a patch.


----------



## RickyCigs

SDSM said:


> Been listening to Messhuggahs Koloss album. Any body came up with a similar tone on their HD's? Would love a patch.



Meambobbo did months ago.


----------



## Alice AKW

Tweaked the periphery tone EVEN MORE (....ing OCD)


----------



## Shask

^

I would say that sounds good and close! However I would try to lower the original, or pan the original and your sound to opposite sides, or something so that people could hear just you a lot better.


----------



## Alice AKW

Shask said:


> ^
> 
> I would say that sounds good and close! However I would try to lower the original, or pan the original and your sound to opposite sides, or something so that people could hear just you a lot better.



Indeed, I've scooped a little more lows out of the pre-EQ since then, so it sounds even closer to my ear. Part of it's probably my pickups still being stock


----------



## meambobbo

SDSM said:


> Been listening to Messhuggahs Koloss album. Any body came up with a similar tone on their HD's? Would love a patch.



See foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/

Got a better one in the works but its not much different


----------



## axxessdenied

Guess this belongs here since I'm playing into a pod hd pro and a dt25 combo 

First time making a playthrough video. so it sucks 

And, the semi-hollow is metal as ....


----------



## Alice AKW

I redid all my patches AGAIN (Including the Periphery one)

Tone example for Periphery: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s...Ikj4wiRRMHM2CKpF1uq_dD5g4DTXNWzn8adxw43g&dl=1

Patches: http://line6.com/customtone/profile/kanewolf/

Setlist is attached.

Gimme some feedback!


----------



## Veldar

Hey guys I'm getting a Pod HD 500 for my birthday in september. 

Anyway, I was wondering if the Pod can do a set up like this.

-----------------[Rat]---------
--[Noise gate] ----------------[Noise gate]
-----------------[FX block]----

The FX block will be my Boss HM-2 because I love it's thick sound, but I want the clarity of a dirt pedal that has the distortion at 12 o'clock.

And I'm not using any amps, I'm going into a preamp after it.

Cheers, Sam.


----------



## RickyCigs

Veldar said:


> Hey guys I'm getting a Pod HD 500 for my birthday in september.
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if the Pod can do a set up like this.
> 
> -----------------[Rat]---------
> --[Noise gate] ----------------[Noise gate]
> -----------------[FX block]----
> 
> The FX block will be my Boss HM-2 because I love it's thick sound, but I want the clarity of a dirt pedal that has the distortion at 12 o'clock.
> 
> And I'm not using any amps, I'm going into a preamp after it.
> 
> Cheers, Sam.



Sounds like a huge waste of an hd500.... I guarantee you can get a better tone out of the pod.


----------



## bcolville

Hey guys, instead of making my own thread, I figured I'd post this here.

What do you guys use for studio monitors for the pod? I'm looking at either the KRK RP5's or Yamaha HS5's. If anyone has experience or opinions on these please share me your knowledge! The KRK's really give me the vibe that people buy them because of the appearance and not the sound. So let me know if I'm wrong. Thanks.


----------



## Veldar

RickyCigs said:


> Sounds like a huge waste of an hd500.... I guarantee you can get a better tone out of the pod.


 
But I can do it right? I used it with actual pedals and I quite like the sound with my Warwick.


----------



## RickyCigs

Veldar said:


> But I can do it right? I used it with actual pedals and I quite like the sound with my Warwick.



You can, but the question is why.


----------



## RickyCigs

bcolville said:


> Hey guys, instead of making my own thread, I figured I'd post this here.
> 
> What do you guys use for studio monitors for the pod? I'm looking at either the KRK RP5's or Yamaha HS5's. If anyone has experience or opinions on these please share me your knowledge! The KRK's really give me the vibe that people buy them because of the appearance and not the sound. So let me know if I'm wrong. Thanks.



The krk's sound good, they they have an emphasized bass response. So your mixes will sound thin on other setups. 

I use m-audio bx5a's and I really like them. They don't offer a lot of low end though due to the 5" speakers. Paired with a good studio subwoofer though, they would be perfect for me.


----------



## Veldar

RickyCigs said:


> You can, but the question is why.


 
Because it gives a really powerful tone with lots of attack and I want to be able to change from a really dirty sound to other effects I use in my band with no tap dancing.


----------



## RickyCigs

Veldar said:


> Because it gives a really powerful tone with lots of attack and I want to be able to change from a really dirty sound to other effects I use in my band with no tap dancing.



You can assign multiple fx to the same footswitch as well as multiple parameters of multiple fx to the expression pedal so that with just one press if the pedal the tone can go from distorted with compression and gates to clean with modulation and no gates. Just trying to simplify things for you


----------



## redhorizonsnz

Hey guys, new to the Forum but have a Pod HD desktop. Amazing little gadget. Love it!
I just can't seem to get a nice metal/melo death tone that I like. 

I've tried the presets that have been posted but still no luck with my small amount of knowledge.

Use a Jackson DKMGT with DiMarzio Crunch Lab. 

Does anyone know if you can Re-amp with the HD desktop?


----------



## Veldar

RickyCigs said:


> You can assign multiple fx to the same footswitch as well as multiple parameters of multiple fx to the expression pedal so that with just one press if the pedal the tone can go from distorted with compression and gates to clean with modulation and no gates. Just trying to simplify things for you



Okay mate just making sure, don't want to drop money on something that doesn't do what I need it to.


----------



## mnemonic

Does anyone here play their pod through studio monitors? 

I have been playing through just one set up on a side-table, but now I've got my desk all set up I'm playing through both of them. 

I stand off to the side of my desk since head-on to the speaker doesn't sound as nice, and I think there may be some slight phase issues, the bottom end doesn't seem to have as much 'oomph' as just one monitor alone (the sound in general is 'wider' with both monitors though so I'd prefer to make it work). 

Has anyone else experienced this? Any remedies you guys can think of?


----------



## morethan6

mnemonic said:


> Does anyone here play their pod through studio monitors?
> 
> I have been playing through just one set up on a side-table, but now I've got my desk all set up I'm playing through both of them.
> 
> I stand off to the side of my desk since head-on to the speaker doesn't sound as nice, and I think there may be some slight phase issues, the bottom end doesn't seem to have as much 'oomph' as just one monitor alone (the sound in general is 'wider' with both monitors though so I'd prefer to make it work).
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? Any remedies you guys can think of?



Hey dude,

Studio monitors are designed to work 1 metre away from your head in an equilateral triangle where you and each speaker form the points.

Using them as a small PA (which is essentially what you're doing by the sounds of it) might be weird because they have a very focussed sweet spot.

I would sit down in front of them if you want to know what things coming from the POD 'really' sound like. Of course, there are things like the room shape, proximity to the walls/corners and all sorts of other factors that also blur and change the sound.

If you're just jamming on a mono sound (i.e one amp and no stereo effects like delay or reverb) and you want to stand up and/or move around the room then you will probably get better results from just one speaker being fed from the left/mono out of the POD.

Make sense?


----------



## MikeDojcsak

Kane_Wolf said:


> Well guys, I think this is my last Periphery patch, as for the moment, i've not been able to get closer.
> 
> Clip: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s...tl1YsszyoOjXFZQYmHKyesAfe91_v3ygsa-ktVSw&dl=1
> 
> Patch: http://line6.com/customtone/tone/224776/
> 
> Enjoy!



Sounds great! I'd love to try out that Über patch you posted easier if its available?


----------



## mnemonic

morethan6 said:


> Hey dude,
> 
> Studio monitors are designed to work 1 metre away from your head in an equilateral triangle where you and each speaker form the points.
> 
> Using them as a small PA (which is essentially what you're doing by the sounds of it) might be weird because they have a very focussed sweet spot.
> 
> I would sit down in front of them if you want to know what things coming from the POD 'really' sound like. Of course, there are things like the room shape, proximity to the walls/corners and all sorts of other factors that also blur and change the sound.
> 
> If you're just jamming on a mono sound (i.e one amp and no stereo effects like delay or reverb) and you want to stand up and/or move around the room then you will probably get better results from just one speaker being fed from the left/mono out of the POD.
> 
> Make sense?



Ah ok that does make sense. I may just stick to one speaker then. 

I don't use any stereo effects (or any effects, really) so having a stereo setup doesn't really matter since its gonna be a mono signal anyway. 

So would a PA speaker or powered wedge or something have a wider 'sweet spot'? I guess I'll look into one of those later on, if so. I got the monitors for recording (and music and general computer noises) I just figured they could be a two-fer.


----------



## morethan6

mnemonic said:


> Ah ok that does make sense. I may just stick to one speaker then.
> 
> I don't use any stereo effects (or any effects, really) so having a stereo setup doesn't really matter since its gonna be a mono signal anyway.
> 
> So would a PA speaker or powered wedge or something have a wider 'sweet spot'? I guess I'll look into one of those later on, if so. I got the monitors for recording (and music and general computer noises) I just figured they could be a two-fer.



Yeah, sounds like an FRFR active wedge monitor would work really well for what you want.
Basically, you want to feel like you're jamming with a real amp by the sound of it. Depends on your budget, but there are loads out there, e.g Mackie stuff.

That way you can keep the little studio monitors for recording and mixing, just as the gods of musical noise intended


----------



## Poltergeist

First off, apologies upfront for this rather lengthy O.C.D rant, but I'm a bit conflicted now in regards to editing/monitoring my patches since I do not have studio monitors yet. However, I do own a pair of Sennheiser HD 280 Closed-Back Headphones. Also, just yesterday, I purchased Redwirez Bigbox impulses, and now I have more options for creating and auditioning my patches, and my mind is blown with the possibilities/parameters pretty much and need some experienced POD users to lead me in the right direction. 
I normally run my POD with the 4 cable method into the power amp of my 6505 combo for "live" use/band practice with Combo Pwr Amp selected. I record via SPDIF Out into an Mbox, and it is of course recommended to use Studio/Direct for recording. I was thinking of ditching Combo Pwr Amp for "live" use and sticking to Studio/Direct for both usages. I know I'm going to lose the Low EQ boost of Combo Pwr Amp mode, but I'm willing to sacrifice this and redo my patches for sake of simplicity. Basically what I'm trying to get at is, should I create my patches while monitoring thru my 6505 combo speakers with a Cab selected or Deactivated for live use ? OR make a second patch w/no cab selected to use Rewirez IR, for recording only? I'm just trying to avoid creating a patch and it sounding like shit live, but decent for recording, pretty much. I know editing while monitoring with headphones can cause false perceptions for certain frequencies and tones; I'm also aware that my preamp could add some coloration to the tone. I'm not even really sure what's the best volume to edit my patches at, I know editing at bedroom volume levels is a nightmare for patches that are used in live settings, but to me, I'm unsure of what VOLUME level on the POD is NOTconsidered "bedroom" level and the Master DEP can have impact on this too, from what I've read depending on it's setting.. 
I just would like to know what would be my best option, especially now that I have the choice to use IR's.


----------



## MBMoreno

Make the patch with whatever equipment you are going to use it live, and, if possible, at the volume you will use it. Simple and effective


----------



## RickyCigs

redhorizonsnz said:


> Hey guys, new to the Forum but have a Pod HD desktop. Amazing little gadget. Love it!
> I just can't seem to get a nice metal/melo death tone that I like.
> 
> I've tried the presets that have been posted but still no luck with my small amount of knowledge.
> 
> Use a Jackson DKMGT with DiMarzio Crunch Lab.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can Re-amp with the HD desktop?



Try the patches in my sig. And yes, you can reamp on the desktop. 

Re-Amping on HD500

-Launch your DAW.
-Assign your POD HD500 as the audio device/driver.
-Create a track.
-Start using a blank patch, so that you can record your guitar clean.
-Connect your guitar to the Guitar Input.
-Record your guitar part.
-Disarm the record enable on this track once you are done recording.
-Create another track with the same input, but mute it, but record enable it.
-On the HD500, using a instrument cable, connect the L MONO out to the guitar input.
-Configure your tone, or bring up a patch.
-Launch the Line 6 Audio-MIDI devices menu, and under the inputs & recording tab please decrease the hardware monitor level all the way.
-After you are happy with your tone, press record.

I'm doing you a favor by posting this again!!


----------



## JEngelking

Ricky, I think you also need to add "YES YOU CAN RE-AMP WITH POD HD MODELS" to your sig along with the existing "YES YOU CAN RUN YOUR POD/AXE-FX/KEMPER/MODELLER INTO 'X' AMPLIFIER."


----------



## RickyCigs

JEngelking said:


> Ricky, I think you also need to add "YES YOU CAN RE-AMP WITH POD HD MODELS" to your sig along with the existing "YES YOU CAN RUN YOUR POD/AXE-FX/KEMPER/MODELLER INTO 'X' AMPLIFIER."



Maybe... But then people would be asking me to type it out every two days....


----------



## trashed

hey guys i'd just have one question which is probably easy to answer but tbh i have no idea..

i have a pod hd300 going into a ehx magnum 44 poweramp then playing this whole stuff through a hiwatt maxwatt cab. in the last week i have noticed my sound, which has been tight and really neat, has become some kind of
bouncy and puncy. not sure how to explain it, when i play, you can definitely hear the volume dropping a little bit then going up again, like the sound is pulsing... this is mostly noticeable when i use heavy palm muting.

i have SD Blackouts in my Ibanez but the battery is only maybe 4-5 months old so that should not be the problem.

my gear has never done this before and i'd like to figure out what this could be. in the effect chain there is only a noise gate , if i remember right.

many thx


----------



## RickyCigs

trashed said:


> hey guys i'd just have one question which is probably easy to answer but tbh i have no idea..
> 
> i have a pod hd300 going into a ehx magnum 44 poweramp then playing this whole stuff through a hiwatt maxwatt cab. in the last week i have noticed my sound, which has been tight and really neat, has become some kind of
> bouncy and puncy. not sure how to explain it, when i play, you can definitely hear the volume dropping a little bit then going up again, like the sound is pulsing... this is mostly noticeable when i use heavy palm muting.
> 
> i have SD Blackouts in my Ibanez but the battery is only maybe 4-5 months old so that should not be the problem.
> 
> my gear has never done this before and i'd like to figure out what this could be. in the effect chain there is only a noise gate , if i remember right.
> 
> many thx




You should try a different battery anyway. I always use lithium 9 volts. They're about $15 each, but they last forever. And lithiums don't slowly die, they work at full power until they're dead. 

Other than that its tricky to diagnose. Are you plugged into a different outlet than before? Maybe your getting a power drop. Try just playing through headphones and see if it does the same thing. It could just be your power amp in the fritz. 

Maybe also check your wires inside your cabinet. The palm mutes make the cabinet vibrate a lot more. Maybe one of your speakers is cutting out so the volume of air being pushed is being reduced.


----------



## trashed

RickyCigs said:


> You should try a different battery anyway. I always use lithium 9 volts. They're about $15 each, but they last forever. And lithiums don't slowly die, they work at full power until they're dead.
> 
> Other than that its tricky to diagnose. Are you plugged into a different outlet than before? Maybe your getting a power drop. Try just playing through headphones and see if it does the same thing. It could just be your power amp in the fritz.
> 
> Maybe also check your wires inside your cabinet. The palm mutes make the cabinet vibrate a lot more. Maybe one of your speakers is cutting out so the volume of air being pushed is being reduced.



thanks for the quick reply!

will try a different battery.

power outlet is the same, altough i have forgot to mention that it only does this on one certain patch. the one i prefer to use live, it's a really compressed and middle-driven, djenty sound. i tried other presets and the problem is not present, though it also wasn't here on my favourite patch 1-2 weeks ago


----------



## infreaks

trashed said:


> i have a pod hd300 going into a ehx magnum 44 poweramp



do you like the sound of podhd 300 into ehx magnum 44 ? it would be nice if you give a little review


----------



## MikeDojcsak

So I was jamming today and tried some direct recording into Reaper by selecting the pod as my input device.

I have my monitors running into my M-Audio interface and I have the interface selected as the default soundcard for the computer's sound. When playing through the monitors, the sound is full and balanced between both speakers. However when recording, the playback only comes out of the left speaker. I've selected it as a stereo sound however nothing comes out of the right speaker and when panning right, the sound disappears.

Any thoughts?


----------



## thebunfather

Quick clip with the HD500 and Carvin DC800 with stock pickups.

https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/dc800-rough-clip

Edit: That mix is weak. This one is a little better...

https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway


----------



## RickyCigs

trashed said:


> thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> will try a different battery.
> 
> power outlet is the same, altough i have forgot to mention that it only does this on one certain patch. the one i prefer to use live, it's a really compressed and middle-driven, djenty sound. i tried other presets and the problem is not present, though it also wasn't here on my favourite patch 1-2 weeks ago



Try either less compression or a different compressor. I would say use the tube comp if your not already. I've used it with some extremely aggressive/compressed settings and didn't have any pumping.


----------



## trashed

infreaks said:


> do you like the sound of podhd 300 into ehx magnum 44 ? it would be nice if you give a little review



yes, it's quite good, altough it mostly depends on which patch do you use on the pod, because the magnum luckily doesn't change the sound significantly.
as for the volume, it is more than enough for practice and gigs as well but be sure to EQ your sound right, because if the other guitarist happen to have a Marshall JCM head, that could easily beat the sh*t out of you volume-wise, even if it's not intentional


----------



## RickyCigs

Today is new video day! I've been slacking off, but at least I have a reasonable excuse haha maybe I'll even do a new patch...


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

So...yeah...seems like the POD HD vs. Axe-Fx vs. Kemper debates have died down a bit. I wonder what the new modeler will be? 

Anyway, anyone got any tips for a good djent bass patch? I just ordered myself a bass and am going to begin dialing in and tweaking, but I haven't owned a bass in years, and since then a lot of djent players like Swanny (Monuments, Chimp Spanner) have come along and I dig their tone.

I use different techniques (using a pick, using just fingers, slapping, popping), but I just figured I'd create a second slap-oriented patch from scratch once the bass arrives since something like that depends more on the guitar's build and electronics.


----------



## RickyCigs

heres a couple short videos i did today! i cant for the life of me find the thing to embed the video, so youll have to click on the link the old fashioned way. the first is a video of the guitar i finished building, and the second is a sample of a new song with the guitar. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfDjpECaSbY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ALlKwBaHLw


----------



## Alice AKW

^Let me help you


----------



## RickyCigs

haha thanks. ive never made videos until recently, so ive never had a reason to post them lol. now that i am making them though, i need a better camera. my wifes actual camera cant be hooked up to my laptop, so i cant see whats on the damn screen when im recording...


----------



## Alice AKW

RickyCigs said:


> haha thanks. ive never made videos until recently, so ive never had a reason to post them lol. now that i am making them though, i need a better camera. my wifes actual camera cant be hooked up to my laptop, so i cant see whats on the damn screen when im recording...



For sure man, and for future reference, to embed a vid it's [youtubevid ]_ALlKwBaHLw[ /youtubevid] sans spaces. (The "_ALlKwBaHLw" comes from https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*_ALlKwBaHLw*)


----------



## RickyCigs

Kane_Wolf said:


> For sure man, and for future reference, to embed a vid it's [youtubevid ]_ALlKwBaHLw[ /youtubevid] sans spaces. (The "_ALlKwBaHLw" comes from https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*_ALlKwBaHLw*)



It's odd that this forum doesn't have the button for it like for links and pictures.


----------



## TallestFiddle

Heres a clip i just made, using the POD HD of course.

https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/june-30-wip

Its just a fireball amp / Greenback cab with Q filter in front, with a bit of post eq. Pretty simple setup.


----------



## Chuck

Hey guys if say I got one of those AMT preamp pedals and ran in front of the HD500 would that work? If say I ran it in front then went to a patch without an amp model but lots of effects, would that work or am I just silly?


----------



## RobPhoboS

Misery Theory said:


> Hey guys if say I got one of those AMT preamp pedals and ran in front of the HD500 would that work? If say I ran it in front then went to a patch without an amp model but lots of effects, would that work or am I just silly?



I was thinking about getting one as well, so I'd be interested to hear what others think


----------



## fraxtal

Question for the guys who own the POD HD PRO! had recent issues re-amping where i can re-amp fine a few times then i'm constantly having to restart the device, re-amped signal becomes heavily distorted/static and yes the monitoring is turned off. Also the setup is pod connected via USB to PC


----------



## slothrop

Does anyone have an Orange-like overdrive tone or suggestions on which amp would be able to get close to it?


----------



## RickyCigs

slothrop said:


> Does anyone have an Orange-like overdrive tone or suggestions on which amp would be able to get close to it?



I don't have one, but its been discussed. Try the doom or hiway model


----------



## Allealex

Just used my Pod through my Peavey 6505 112's power amp and man, it sounded MASSIVE! 
So, i'm sorry if this has been asked before, but i wanted to know if a tube power amp could sound better than the Peavey's one


----------



## RickyCigs

Allealex said:


> Just used my Pod through my Peavey 6505 112's power amp and man, it sounded MASSIVE!
> So, i'm sorry if this has been asked before, but i wanted to know if a tube power amp could sound better than the Peavey's one



Well your already running it through a tube power amp....

All tube power amps have their own "flavor" so no two companies will sound the same.


----------



## Allealex

RickyCigs said:


> Well your already running it through a tube power amp....
> 
> All tube power amps have their own "flavor" so no two companies will sound the same.



Sorry, I haven't explained myself well. I liked the Pod through the power amp of the Peavey more than the amp itself, so, does a power amp like the Mesa 20/20 or Marshall 50/50 etc sound better than an amp's power amp? I really dunno how to explain better than this, sorry guys


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Allealex said:


> Sorry, I haven't explained myself well. I liked the Pod through the power amp of the Peavey more than the amp itself, so, does a power amp like the Mesa 20/20 or Marshall 50/50 etc sound better than an amp's power amp? I really dunno how to explain better than this, sorry guys



Try a Marshall 9100 or 9200. I have experience with both.

Also, look into a Mesa 2:50. Those things have got balls bigger than any Mesa Recti. I have ever heard.


----------



## slothrop

RickyCigs said:


> I don't have one, but its been discussed. Try the doom or hiway model


Yeah I figured it has been discussed at some point in this monster of a thread, forgot about the doom model, I'll play around with it.


----------



## RickyCigs

Allealex said:


> Sorry, I haven't explained myself well. I liked the Pod through the power amp of the Peavey more than the amp itself, so, does a power amp like the Mesa 20/20 or Marshall 50/50 etc sound better than an amp's power amp? I really dunno how to explain better than this, sorry guys



Like I said, every power amp will sound different. The power amp has a large effect on the tone. An amp head is the tone of the pre and the power amp. "Better" is up to your ears.


----------



## jmeezle

RickyCigs said:


> You had to pick the ONE Ola vid that he doesn't have a guitars only part in the song. That being said, I'll see what I can do. probably at some point today.



Any luck with that?


----------



## RickyCigs

jmeezle said:


> Any luck with that?




No, sorry. Haven't even tried yet. Been busy with the new baby. I haven't totally forgotten though lol


----------



## TallestFiddle

Is there a way to record the DI from the POD but hear a tone while you're playing? There are just some riffs where I want to feel the gate and distortion while i'm playing them to know if I'm doing it right.


----------



## RickyCigs

TallestFiddle said:


> Is there a way to record the DI from the POD but hear a tone while you're playing? There are just some riffs where I want to feel the gate and distortion while i'm playing them to know if I'm doing it right.



On which unit? 

You could always just use a vst amp while recording.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

TallestFiddle said:


> Is there a way to record the DI from the POD but hear a tone while you're playing? There are just some riffs where I want to feel the gate and distortion while i'm playing them to know if I'm doing it right.



If your unit has S/PDIF, sure you can.


----------



## MrYakob

^ That is what I was going to suggest, but I believe only the Pro model has S/PDIF?


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

MrYakob said:


> ^ That is what I was going to suggest, but I believe only the Pro model has S/PDIF?



There is an S/PDIF "out" jack on the HD500.


----------



## Shask

TallestFiddle said:


> Is there a way to record the DI from the POD but hear a tone while you're playing? There are just some riffs where I want to feel the gate and distortion while i'm playing them to know if I'm doing it right.



Why not just put the looper in the pre position and record a riff. Play the loop and adjust as you feel....


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Allealex said:


> Sorry, I haven't explained myself well. I liked the Pod through the power amp of the Peavey more than the amp itself, so, does a power amp like the Mesa 20/20 or Marshall 50/50 etc sound better than an amp's power amp? I really dunno how to explain better than this, sorry guys



Well, with the 6505 effects return you are using the same theory as running through a 50/50 or something - basically pod--> power amp -->speakers.

As for sounding better, that's up for grabs. Just depends which power section you like better - kinda apples to apples


----------



## RickyCigs

Shask said:


> Why not just put the looper in the pre position and record a riff. Play the loop and adjust as you feel....



I'm pretty sure that he just doesn't want to hear a clean guitar tone while he's recording a di track. The looper isn't nearly long enough for that.


----------



## Shask

RickyCigs said:


> I'm pretty sure that he just doesn't want to hear a clean guitar tone while he's recording a di track. The looper isn't nearly long enough for that.



I thought he meant a clean tone while he is adjusting his tone....


----------



## jmeezle

RickyCigs said:


> No, sorry. Haven't even tried yet. Been busy with the new baby. I haven't totally forgotten though lol



A new baby will do that! I have a 2 year old and a 5 month old, I know exactly how you feel man!


----------



## RickyCigs

jmeezle said:


> A new baby will do that! I have a 2 year old and a 5 month old, I know exactly how you feel man!



Haha mine is only 3 weeks old right now and I have a 10 year old that doesn't live with me. Things change a lot in 10 years lol


----------



## AaronGraves

HELP!!!!

So yesterday I was recording with my HD PRO just fine, and today I turn on my computer and I have no audio!! My POD still works playing through my monitors and my computer recognizes that it's connected, but I have no sound. I opened up the system I/O by holding the view button and it says my USB firmware is version 0.00??? Has this ever happened to anyone? I'm quite baffled by it. 

EDIT: Tried a new cable and we're back in business! Thank the dark lord!! \m/


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Try reinstalling the firmware. Remember to reset controller pedal and presets.


----------



## axxessdenied

Recorded this noodle with a really basic patch with my strat...

https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/6-minutes-of-guitar-noodling it's sloppy since i'm just jamming to no click or anything, just hit record and went at it 

I'm feeling the tone so far... I want to take it to another level. Any suggestions? My patch is practically a clean slate.


----------



## jmeezle

axxessdenied said:


> Recorded this noodle with a really basic patch with my strat...
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/6-minutes-of-guitar-noodling it's sloppy since i'm just jamming to no click or anything, just hit record and went at it
> 
> I'm feeling the tone so far... I want to take it to another level. Any suggestions? My patch is practically a clean slate.



I wouldn't change anything. You can really hear the pick attack and I bet if you double tracked some clean riffs it would sound even better.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

axxessdenied said:


> Recorded this noodle with a really basic patch with my strat...
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/6-minutes-of-guitar-noodling it's sloppy since i'm just jamming to no click or anything, just hit record and went at it
> 
> I'm feeling the tone so far... I want to take it to another level. Any suggestions? My patch is practically a clean slate.



Sounds nice, but I hear a lot of background noise in the chill parts. Are you connecting via USB?


----------



## axxessdenied

leechmasterargentina said:


> Sounds nice, but I hear a lot of background noise in the chill parts. Are you connecting via USB?



that's just the tape machine plugin, i didn't really play around with amount of noise so the background hiss is a little strong


----------



## leechmasterargentina

axxessdenied said:


> that's just the tape machine plugin, i didn't really play around with amount of noise so the background hiss is a little strong



Well, sounds just like a cassette tape, but tape machine plugins are supposed to make it sound like a studio tape, lol. You brought me back to my Walkman times.


----------



## axxessdenied

jmeezle said:


> I wouldn't change anything. You can really hear the pick attack and I bet if you double tracked some clean riffs it would sound even better.



https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/clean-tone-test 

started laying down an idea and thought I would do a quick double track. just did this quick so it's all single takes and not the tightest


----------



## MobiusR

Agile 7 + Crunchlab

No EQ and Comp (except for an imager) 


https://soundcloud.com/mobiusr/groove-mix-test-7-2-13


----------



## axxessdenied

axxessdenied said:


> https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/clean-tone-test
> 
> started laying down an idea and thought I would do a quick double track. just did this quick so it's all single takes and not the tightest



https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/clean-tone-test-with-some tracked some bass quickly late last night to see how it would sound.

For bass I Got DI and B7K tracks going into a bus with some cabinet simulation. then I have another copy of the DI track blended in with the cab.


----------



## jmeezle

Used my HD500 on this one... can't remember the patch unfortunately. This is a demo from my band "Replicas".

Replicas - Teddy (Demo) by replicasproject on SoundCloud - Hear the world

This track is about Ted Bundy which automatically makes it cool. 

Enjoy, feedback appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## axxessdenied

jmeezle said:


> Used my HD500 on this one... can't remember the patch unfortunately. This is a demo from my band "Replicas".
> 
> Replicas - Teddy (Demo) by replicasproject on SoundCloud - Hear the world
> 
> This track is about Ted Bundy which automatically makes it cool.
> 
> Enjoy, feedback appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


Wow, sounds killer, dude! Great playing as well


----------



## jmeezle

axxessdenied said:


> Wow, sounds killer, dude! Great playing as well



Thanks man, much appreciated!


----------



## pestilentdecay

Is there an amp on the HD line equivalent to Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier, Insane, Big Bottom thats found in Pod Farm 2.5? Would the Mesa Boogie dual rectifier on the HD line suffice?


----------



## RickyCigs

pestilentdecay said:


> Is there an amp on the HD line equivalent to Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier, Insane, Big Bottom thats found in Pod Farm 2.5? Would the Mesa Boogie dual rectifier on the HD line suffice?



I'm sure the rectifier model would be an equivalent of the rectifier. And there is no insane model. People who use it have to BE insane to think it sounds good. There are much better models and much better tones on the HD series.


----------



## Yo_Wattup

So guys am I allowed to hate on the HD500 if I own one? 

Kidding.. I'll be leaving now..


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> I'm sure the rectifier model would be an equivalent of the rectifier. And there is no insane model. People who use it have to BE insane to think it sounds good. There are much better models and much better tones on the HD series.



Disagree with you. True there are great amps, but as for Metal (and I mean Metal, going from Sepultura, Pantera, Fear Factory, Meshuggah and alikes) the only one up to the challenge is the dual rec. As for the rest of the amps, gain doesn't get anywhere near anything usable, unless you wanna sound like 80's Metal.

On the clean side, there are plenty of good amps


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Disagree with you. True there are great amps, but as for Metal (and I mean Metal, going from Sepultura, Pantera, Fear Factory, Meshuggah and alikes) the only one up to the challenge is the dual rec. As for the rest of the amps, gain doesn't get anywhere near anything usable, unless you wanna sound like 80's Metal.
> 
> On the clean side, there are plenty of good amps



You haven't tried hard enough then... The fireball, bogner, epic, soldano and electric are all GREAT models. I've had the least success making a tone I like with the treadplate.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> You haven't tried hard enough then... The fireball, bogner, epic, soldano and electric are all GREAT models. I've had the least success making a tone I like with the treadplate.



I've got a kinda heavy patch with the fireball, but I always end up playing with the treatplate. I like the soldano but for clean-ish/distorted sounds.


----------



## MikeDojcsak

MikeDojcsak said:


> So I was jamming today and tried some direct recording into Reaper by selecting the pod as my input device.
> 
> I have my monitors running into my M-Audio interface and I have the interface selected as the default soundcard for the computer's sound. When playing through the monitors, the sound is full and balanced between both speakers. However when recording, the playback only comes out of the left speaker. I've selected it as a stereo sound however nothing comes out of the right speaker and when panning right, the sound disappears.
> 
> Any thoughts?



I've tried reading the manual and have emailed Line 6 but no response. Thoughts?


----------



## RickyCigs

MikeDojcsak said:


> I've tried reading the manual and have emailed Line 6 but no response. Thoughts?



I would say its a reaper thing, not a line6 thing. Check to see if your output in reaper is set to only one side.

On second thought and another read through of your post, are you running xlr into your interface from the pod?


----------



## Poltergeist

jmeezle said:


> Used my HD500 on this one... can't remember the patch unfortunately. This is a demo from my band "Replicas".
> 
> Replicas - Teddy (Demo) by replicasproject on SoundCloud - Hear the world
> 
> This track is about Ted Bundy which automatically makes it cool.
> 
> Enjoy, feedback appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!



This is really good, dude.. I cant believe you guys are from Akron, and I've never heard of you yet! Keep em' coming mang!


----------



## MikeDojcsak

RickyCigs said:


> I would say its a reaper thing, not a line6 thing. Check to see if your output in reaper is set to only one side.
> 
> On second thought and another read through of your post, are you running xlr into your interface from the pod?



Nope, just direct from the POD via USB. It plays back midi drums fine as well as it used to play fine from my old tone port.


----------



## guitarfabe1

Just got a hold of a Pod HD pro but ill be running it as an fx processor, using the four cable method with my 6505+, but on Pod Pro Edit how would th signal chain work? what ever i want before fx loop then add in fx loop what ever i want after and thats it. with no amps enganged and the sound board at the end or?

Im not sure if this was talked about already im a new memeber and I didnt want to read over two hundred and something pages.

Thank you in advance

Fabian


----------



## RickyCigs

MikeDojcsak said:


> Nope, just direct from the POD via USB. It plays back midi drums fine as well as it used to play fine from my old tone port.



You just said in your post that your m-audio is the interface. If your using the pod as the interface then your speakers need to be connected to it.


----------



## MikeDojcsak

RickyCigs said:


> You just said in your post that your m-audio is the interface. If your using the pod as the interface then your speakers need to be connected to it.



I should have clarified, I have my computers sound output selected as the m-audio for playback.

I monitor myself by the pods headphone jack going into the monitors auxiliary input.


----------



## feilong29

I'm trying to learn how to mix so bare with me! 

Here's a little something I put together with my HD 500; I know the volume is a little loud... sorry!

https://soundcloud.com/berial-feilong29/cerebral-reduction


----------



## ghostred7

Would it be better to use SPDIF or 2x XLR out of the Pod into my interface for DAW?

My interface = SaffirePro40


----------



## feilong29

ghostred7 said:


> Would it be better to use SPDIF or 2x XLR out of the Pod into my interface for DAW?
> 
> My interface = SaffirePro40



Have you been able to get your XLR to work? I hooked mind up but I have no output and I didn't see an option for it in the settings.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

How big of a difference should i expect from going from my current set up (guitar-hd500-orange tiny terror-cab) to a FRFR set up?

right now im running the hd in combo mode and like the sounds im able to get. but is it that drastic of a difference in sound going in direct mode with FRFR's? I have not found any kind of A/B videos comparing them.


----------



## ghostred7

feilong29 said:


> Have you been able to get your XLR to work? I hooked mind up but I have no output and I didn't see an option for it in the settings.



Ya, works fine. No settings required. L/R XLR out into XLR in on the Saffire and assign the input chan to that of the channels in use within the DAW. 

Example:

Pod XLR L out --> chan 1 in on Saffire
Pod XLR R out --> chan 2 in on Saffire

In DAW 2 separate tracks, one with Saffire chan 1 as input and other w/ chan2 as input.

Just didn't know if I should be using the SPDIF or not.


----------



## feilong29

ghostred7 said:


> Ya, works fine. No settings required. L/R XLR out into XLR in on the Saffire and assign the input chan to that of the channels in use within the DAW.
> 
> Example:
> 
> Pod XLR L out --> chan 1 in on Saffire
> Pod XLR R out --> chan 2 in on Saffire
> 
> In DAW 2 separate tracks, one with Saffire chan 1 as input and other w/ chan2 as input.
> 
> Just didn't know if I should be using the SPDIF or not.



Hmm.. I hope my unit isn't defective; my monitors worked fine with my Axe Fx. I hook them directly to the monitors and I get nothing :/


----------



## axxessdenied

Couple videos I recorded quickly before work today on my phone.

Pod HD Pro + DT25


----------



## TallestFiddle

feilong29 said:


> I'm trying to learn how to mix so bare with me!
> 
> Here's a little something I put together with my HD 500; I know the volume is a little loud... sorry!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/berial-feilong29/cerebral-reduction



Cool song, but the drums are way too quiet and barely present when the guitar is going full blast.


----------



## feilong29

TallestFiddle said:


> Cool song, but the drums are way too quiet and barely present when the guitar is going full blast.



Ok ok! Thanks for the feedback! I think because I'm using headphones, I can't get my levels just right. I feel like I'm not getting anywhere with my writing, but I enjoy it. I'll work on the drums and probably fiddle with the tone and see what I come up with  Thanks again!


----------



## RickyCigs

ghostred7 said:


> Would it be better to use SPDIF or 2x XLR out of the Pod into my interface for DAW?
> 
> My interface = SaffirePro40



Spdif would eliminate converting from digital to analog to digital. You would get better quality.


----------



## axxessdenied

I went SPDIF just because I ....ing hate cables.


----------



## Icecold

Just picked up an HD500 the other day. Every time I tool around which it I keep finding ways to make the tone that much better. Really loving this little thing especially since I ditched Amplitube 3 for it. 
I do wish there were a few more options to tinker, and the effects parameters were a little bit more detailed, but eh, I got it on sale for $400, I really can't complain.


----------



## RickyCigs

Icecold said:


> Just picked up an HD500 the other day. Every time I tool around which it I keep finding ways to make the tone that much better. Really loving this little thing especially since I ditched Amplitube 3 for it.
> I do wish there were a few more options to tinker, and the effects parameters were a little bit more detailed, but eh, I got it on sale for $400, I really can't complain.



More options? What else could you possibly want?


----------



## Icecold

RickyCigs said:


> More options? What else could you possibly want?



Better frequency control on the Parametric EQ.


----------



## EFooteSCH

I've been lurking this thread for a while, and after a bunch of tone tweaking off of Rickysig's peripherick patch (thanks a hell of a lot for that one dude), I decided to make a test song-thing to see what the hell I could do with the raw rhythm and lead tones alone. any suggestions?


----------



## Allealex

Guys i need you help, dual amp doesn't work.. It's weird because when I use a dual amp patch it works but when i try to do one on my own the second amp doesn't work! I did some dual amp pataches before so i don't understand why it doesn't work now!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Allealex said:


> Guys i need you help, dual amp doesn't work.. It's weird because when I use a dual amp patch it works but when i try to do one on my own the second amp doesn't work! I did some dual amp pataches before so i don't understand why it doesn't work now!



Dude...just move around the amp slot, it'll bring you two slots for you to choose another amp. Do it in an empty/fresh patch just in case.


----------



## RickyCigs

who wants a new tone?



when my youtube channel gets to 2000 views, ill make a new tone that will be on par with the perpherick and diezel patches. maybe even as good as satan hd!


----------



## Allealex

leechmasterargentina said:


> Dude...just move around the amp slot, it'll bring you two slots for you to choose another amp. Do it in an empty/fresh patch just in case.



Dude I'm not retarded  I see there are two amps, but if I turn off the first, the second doen't work even if it is turned on!


----------



## RickyCigs

Allealex said:


> Dude I'm not retarded  I see there are two amps, but if I turn off the first, the second doen't work even if it is turned on!



What's your mixer panned to? Is your second input set as mic? Channel volume on it turned all the way down?


----------



## Allealex

Path A center +0.00 db, Path B center +0.00 db.
Second input is Variax and channel volume is 50%


----------



## RickyCigs

Allealex said:


> Path A center +0.00 db, Path B center +0.00 db.
> Second input is Variax and channel volume is 50%



Then I would say that the patch is corrupted. Try a fresh one and see if that changes anything.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Ok first gig using just pod hd pro and power amp. Ran direct last time but real cab sounds more natural to me. My velocity 300 is in the mail so using the velocity 100 into a Splawn stereo 4x12. Ill let you guys know how it goes!!

Update - Sometimes it's hard to separate how the gig went vs. how the gear sounded. Not a great gig, but the POD did well. At least on stage, i could always hear myself and it never sounded too harsh or digital. I'm still not convinced it's ever going to sound as good as having my dual rec out there, but a power amp upgrade can still change that. worst part of the gig? - my G30 wireless kept falling off my strap when performing jumps and whatnot. Sounded good, just need to tape it to my strap!!


----------



## guitarfreak1387

guitarfreak1387 said:


> How big of a difference should i expect from going from my current set up (guitar-hd500-orange tiny terror-cab) to a FRFR set up?
> 
> right now im running the hd in combo mode and like the sounds im able to get. but is it that drastic of a difference in sound going in direct mode with FRFR's? I have not found any kind of A/B videos comparing them.



I'll ask again, dont know if it was noticed on the last page.


----------



## RickyCigs

guitarfreak1387 said:


> I'll ask again, dont know if it was noticed on the last page.



When your using cab sims, every sim will sound different. If you hooked up your micro terror to a different cab it would sound different.


----------



## jrstinkfish

This may be a problem with my pickups rather than with the Pod HD, but I had some EMGs installed in a guitar, and I plugged it into my Pod to record, and the output on the pickups is incredibly loud. Here's the waveform (same preset, EMGs are the second set obviously):





Lowered the pickups, same thing. I've rolled the volume back some, but it doesn't seem to help until it gets to non-distorted volumes. Anyone else have this problem with actives into the Pod HD, or are mine just f'd up? Suppose I can try it into my actual amp tomorrow when it's not so late, see if it appears to be too loud there too.


----------



## MicrobeSS

jrstinkfish said:


> This may be a problem with my pickups rather than with the Pod HD, but I had some EMGs installed in a guitar, and I plugged it into my Pod to record, and the output on the pickups is incredibly loud. Here's the waveform (same preset, EMGs are the second set obviously):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowered the pickups, same thing. I've rolled the volume back some, but it doesn't seem to help until it gets to non-distorted volumes. Anyone else have this problem with actives into the Pod HD, or are mine just f'd up? Suppose I can try it into my actual amp tomorrow when it's not so late, see if it appears to be too loud there too.



Whats the Guitar in switch set to?


----------



## guitarfabe1

Just got a hold of a Pod HD pro but ill be running it as an fx processor, using the four cable method with my 6505+, but on Pod Pro Edit how would the signal chain work? what ever i want before fx loop then add in fx loop what ever i want after and thats it. with no amps enganged and the sound board at the end or?

Im not sure if this was talked about already im a new memeber and I didnt want to read over two hundred and something pages.

Thank you in advance

Fabian


----------



## RickyCigs

jrstinkfish said:


> This may be a problem with my pickups rather than with the Pod HD, but I had some EMGs installed in a guitar, and I plugged it into my Pod to record, and the output on the pickups is incredibly loud. Here's the waveform (same preset, EMGs are the second set obviously):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowered the pickups, same thing. I've rolled the volume back some, but it doesn't seem to help until it gets to non-distorted volumes. Anyone else have this problem with actives into the Pod HD, or are mine just f'd up? Suppose I can try it into my actual amp tomorrow when it's not so late, see if it appears to be too loud there too.




Emg's react the same when they're set really low. Set your input switch to pad.

What are the other pickups? If they're low output, then they will have a lower output (obviously) try raising the passives. They need to be 1/8 to 1/16" away from the strings as long as they aren't too thin gauge of strings and flopping around. 

I noticed a huge difference when I raised my pickups to the proper height. CRUSHINGLY good.


----------



## jrstinkfish

I have a Desktop, so no pad switch  My other pickups are a set of D Activator-X's (the waveform on the left side), and a JB/59 set.

Am I SOL in using the EMGs without that switch? It's not a big deal, it's my 3rd string guitar and doesn't get much play, I was just wanting to see how well the EMGs recorded.


----------



## MicrobeSS

The pad switch changes the way the pod receives the signal. Pad mode is for higher output pickups. I never used the Bean so I can't say whether there's a solution.


----------



## jrstinkfish

Bummer. Well I've been trying to move on to an HD500, so maybe this is the kick in the butt I need  Thanks for the info.


----------



## EFooteSCH

RickyCigs said:


> who wants a new tone?
> 
> 
> 
> when my youtube channel gets to 2000 views, ill make a new tone that will be on par with the perpherick and diezel patches. maybe even as good as satan hd!



dude. this. If you can find a way to nail Ola's Engl Retrotube tone, i'd probably love you forever. subscribed by the way.


----------



## SDSM

*A new POD guitar tone I just came up with....Thoughts? No post processing, straight out the POD HD.*


https://soundcloud.com/sdsm/guitar-pod-hd-engl-amp-sim


----------



## RickyCigs

EFooteSCH said:


> dude. this. If you can find a way to nail Ola's Engl Retrotube tone, i'd probably love you forever. subscribed by the way.




I'll keep that in mind lol and thanks for the sub!


----------



## SDSM

jrstinkfish said:


> This may be a problem with my pickups rather than with the Pod HD, but I had some EMGs installed in a guitar, and I plugged it into my Pod to record, and the output on the pickups is incredibly loud. Here's the waveform (same preset, EMGs are the second set obviously):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowered the pickups, same thing. I've rolled the volume back some, but it doesn't seem to help until it gets to non-distorted volumes. Anyone else have this problem with actives into the Pod HD, or are mine just f'd up? Suppose I can try it into my actual amp tomorrow when it's not so late, see if it appears to be too loud there too.



Mmmm thats odd, I use the POD HD Bean too and I have EMG 707s installed and this doesnt seem to happen with me...


----------



## guitarfreak1387

RickyCigs said:


> When your using cab sims, every sim will sound different. If you hooked up your micro terror to a different cab it would sound different.



Not really what i was asking, 

what i was asking is how big off a difference there would be going from my current set up to a FRFR route. I know there will be some difference but how much? trying to gauge if its really worth it. I cant exactly take my set up to a music shop to do a side by side comparison of the two setups.


----------



## RickyCigs

guitarfreak1387 said:


> Not really what i was asking,
> 
> what i was asking is how big off a difference there would be going from my current set up to a FRFR route. I know there will be some difference but how much? trying to gauge if its really worth it. I cant exactly take my set up to a music shop to do a side by side comparison of the two setups.



I answered your question.... There's a big difference between each sim so obviously there will be a big difference. You also have to factor in that it will sound like a mic'd speaker instead of a direct one. 

Short answer YES.


----------



## MikeDojcsak

Is there a way to update to the latest firmware (not software) without using Line 6 Monkey? I ask because my recording computer isn't set up for the internet. I have the latest software installed and the newest amps (Epic, Doom, Soldanos) show up in the Line 6 Edit, but just sound like a muted guitar when played, like the firmware isn't there. I noticed the firmware and software numbers don't match when I looked into it, so I assumed this was the problem.


----------



## RickyCigs

MikeDojcsak said:


> Is there a way to update to the latest firmware (not software) without using Line 6 Monkey? I ask because my recording computer isn't set up for the internet. I have the latest software installed and the newest amps (Epic, Doom, Soldanos) show up in the Line 6 Edit, but just sound like a muted guitar when played, like the firmware isn't there. I noticed the firmware and software numbers don't match when I looked into it, so I assumed this was the problem.



You could possibly download the firmware file onto a flash drive and put it on your other computer that way. Or, just connect it online....


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

Is anybody else having a difficult time dialling in a good tone with EMG's? More specifically 81-7's? I made a pretty good treadplate patch that I used on my EP. I thought it was good but then I listen to bands and feel like my tones don't come anywhere close. I've gotten awesome bass and clean tones, but I feel stuck making those uber djenty, yet full tones. I know its me and not the unit, because you guys seem to get awesome results. Im just starting to feel super discouraged! Im trying to get close to this:




Any help would be extremely appreciated.


----------



## RickyCigs

JoshuaSeaEater said:


> Is anybody else having a difficult time dialling in a good tone with EMG's? More specifically 81-7's? I made a pretty good treadplate patch that I used on my EP. I thought it was good but then I listen to bands and feel like my tones don't come anywhere close. I've gotten awesome bass and clean tones, but I feel stuck making those uber djenty, yet full tones. I know its me and not the unit, because you guys seem to get awesome results. Im just starting to feel super discouraged! Im trying to get close to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be extremely appreciated.





I think the problem is the emg's. I don't have any problems making tones with my pickups. My tones aren't as good as some pro recordings, but they have high profile producers working their magic. I'm not quite there yet lol

Also, if your looking for help, posting samples of your tones in comparison to what your going for could make a big difference.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

MikeDojcsak said:


> Is there a way to update to the latest firmware (not software) without using Line 6 Monkey? I ask because my recording computer isn't set up for the internet. I have the latest software installed and the newest amps (Epic, Doom, Soldanos) show up in the Line 6 Edit, but just sound like a muted guitar when played, like the firmware isn't there. I noticed the firmware and software numbers don't match when I looked into it, so I assumed this was the problem.



Dude, you can download the latest firmware which isn't even 1 Mb, load it on a pendrive along the monkey and update. Monkey just checks if everything is up to date, but you can choose not to and just make it to update the firmware from the file you downloaded. Easy as that.

I don't mean to rant on you, but you can take 2 mins to check on the manual and learn how to do this instead of waiting for someone to answer.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

RickyCigs said:


> I think the problem is the emg's. I don't have any problems making tones with my pickups. My tones aren't as good as some pro recordings, but they have high profile producers working their magic. I'm not quite there yet lol
> 
> Also, if your looking for help, posting samples of your tones in comparison to what your going for could make a big difference.



I play in a totally different tuning than Northlane, but this is as close as Ive gotten to achieving a modern, full, djenty sound. 

https://soundcloud.com/karoshiband/sso-need-tone-help

Here's that same tone in a mix

https://soundcloud.com/karoshiband/03-ifrit-ifrit-ep


----------



## Allealex

RickyCigs said:


> Then I would say that the patch is corrupted. Try a fresh one and see if that changes anything.



Tried at least 20 patches, in different setlists


----------



## UltraParanoia

Hey hey

I'm looking for a power amp to run a HD300
A friend of mine mentioned that both himself & the other guitarist in their band use Gallien-Krueger MB200 bass power amps to run their PODs with absolutely no problems at all. Light, small & can just fit into their luggage when they tour

I'm thinking of running with that?


----------



## RickyCigs

UltraParanoia said:


> Hey hey
> 
> I'm looking for a power amp to run a HD300
> A friend of mine mentioned that both himself & the other guitarist in their band use Gallien-Krueger MB200 bass power amps to run their PODs with absolutely no problems at all. Light, small & can just fit into their luggage when they tour
> 
> I'm thinking of running with that?



Do it. Any power amp works fine. It's the cab that makes the difference.


----------



## RickyCigs

Allealex said:


> Tried at least 20 patches, in different setlists



Did you try any of the other things that I mentioned?


----------



## UltraParanoia

RickyCigs said:


> Do it. Any power amp works fine. It's the cab that makes the difference.


 
It'll be a Genz Benz G-Flex 4x12







It's always been a really reliable cab.


----------



## RickyCigs

UltraParanoia said:


> It'll be a Genz Benz G-Flex 4x12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always been a really reliable cab.



Isn't that a bass cab though? It will sound like shit running a guitar through it. Bass speakers have a different frequency response. 

I would suggest an actual guitar cab, or to use keyboard speakers. Keyboard speakers are more of an FRFR setup so you can use cab modeling with them.


----------



## UltraParanoia

RickyCigs said:


> Isn't that a bass cab though? It will sound like shit running a guitar through it. Bass speakers have a different frequency response.
> 
> I would suggest an actual guitar cab, or to use keyboard speakers. Keyboard speakers are more of an FRFR setup so you can use cab modeling with them.


 
It is a guitar cab, they do both


----------



## RickyCigs

UltraParanoia said:


> It is a guitar cab, they do both




Well then it will work just fine.


----------



## ghostred7

RickyCigs said:


> Spdif would eliminate converting from digital to analog to digital. You would get better quality.


K, thx.

I don't have a dedicated SPDIF cable, but have some hq rca cables that are the same plug....anything different about the guts of it or should those work?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

ghostred7 said:


> K, thx.
> 
> I don't have a dedicated SPDIF cable, but have some hq rca cables that are the same plug....anything different about the guts of it or should those work?



They should work fine. I use a regular RCA cable and it has worked just fine. I guess that if you have problems, they should be audible in the digital domain


----------



## RickyCigs

Looks like you guys are in luck. I have over 2000 views on my YouTube channel now. I'll make a new one tonight. Possibly a Mesa tone. I need one that's up to par with my other ones. I've not got a Mesa tone that's appealed to me as much as my others. 

Here's another deal, I'll make 1 more for every hundred views I get. At 2500 views I'll upload a setlist!


----------



## thebunfather

RickyCigs said:


> Isn't that a bass cab though? It will sound like shit running a guitar through it. Bass speakers have a different frequency response.
> 
> I would suggest an actual guitar cab, or to use keyboard speakers. Keyboard speakers are more of an FRFR setup so you can use cab modeling with them.



I used to run my 5150II through an Ampeg SVT 810. It sounded insanely good for drop tuned stacatto stuff. A little sterile for the leads, but for rhythms, I wouldn't hesitate to use one again.


----------



## infreaks

Hi,

after searching around for tom quayle lead fusion patch, i found this guy Suhermanto Harsono from Indonesia that use POD HD500, you can watch the video here 


i asked him to share his patch and he emailed me, i uploaded his patch here :
http://line6.com/customtone/profile/donnykbs/

This tom quayle fusion patch made by Suhermanto Harsono - a great fusion player from indonesia. You can find more info about him here Suhermanto Harsono - YouTube
subscribe to his channel if you like his playing, cheers 

The thing is, after i tried his patch on my ibanez rg 5000 with dimarzio steve's special pickup on the bridge, air norton on the neck and ibanez v1 on the middle i can't nail the tone even after changing the parameter (maybe its because i dont have a fluid legato technique or can play fusion, LOL), maybe you can try this tone and post some fusion playing, i would really like to hear how this tone sounds from someone who can play a better fusion than me (surfthealien maybe...)


----------



## Kristianx510

I hope I don't get yelled at for this, but can someone explain SPDIF to me? What are the advantages/disadvantages to using it?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Kristianx510 said:


> I hope I don't get yelled at for this, but can someone explain SPDIF to me? What are the advantages/disadvantages to using it?



It's digital meaning you don't have to make an analog to digital to analog to digital conversion when recording. It's better than USB if your interface can go to a latency as low as 64 samples, when the pod's ASIO drivers can go to 128 samples only.


----------



## RickyCigs

ok my faithful followers and cork sniffing tone lovers! i have a treat for you. 


introducing the Mesa Dual Ricktifier Patch!
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225000/

and heres a little ditty i came up with while tweaking. (the lead part is a Bulb Lead patch, but the rhythm is mine)
https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/egocentric-predicament-sample


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

RickyCigs said:


> ok my faithful followers and cork sniffing tone lovers! i have a treat for you.
> 
> 
> introducing the Mesa Dual Ricktifier Patch!
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225000/
> 
> and heres a little ditty i came up with while tweaking. (the lead part is a Bulb Lead patch, but the rhythm is mine)
> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/egocentric-predicament-sample



That is EXACTLY the tone I have been looking for! (That will sound excellent to complement my existing patch and use as my second rhythm guitar's tone! HELL YEAH RICK!)

Quick question: did you add any post-editting in here? EQ, compression, etc.?


----------



## RickyCigs

Wings of Obsidian said:


> That is EXACTLY the tone I have been looking for! (That will sound excellent to complement my existing patch and use as my second rhythm guitar's tone! HELL YEAH RICK!)
> 
> Quick question: did you add any post-editting in here? EQ, compression, etc.?




haha glad you like it! and no, zero post editing. i even went outside my comfort zone on the patch and used the 67 condenser. i compared it to my favorite (409dyn) and this one sat in the mix way better. 

the key to this tone is the bias and bias x levels. i found they effected the tone way more with the master raised. which makes sense lol

edit: forgot to mention that this tone with the 409dyn mic as the second track mixes beautifully. the sample is just with the tone i posted though.


----------



## infreaks

RickyCigs said:


> ok my faithful followers and cork sniffing tone lovers! i have a treat for you.
> 
> 
> introducing the Mesa Dual Ricktifier Patch!
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225000/
> 
> and heres a little ditty i came up with while tweaking. (the lead part is a Bulb Lead patch, but the rhythm is mine)
> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/egocentric-predicament-sample



sounds huge and crushing, downloading it and will give it a shot tonight 
interesting to see that you didnt use dual cab method 

did you double or quad track ?


----------



## Leuchty

Rick that sounds FANTASTIC!


----------



## RickyCigs

It's just one left and one right  thanks guys! 

And no, I usually don't use the dual cab method. It saves a lot on dsp and I only record so every track I do is at least double tracked. That way I can add in whatever its missing if I need to. If I played live with a band I would probably use my dual cab patches more often to cut through the live mix. 

I think my favorite thing about the patch is the name though lol


----------



## UltraParanoia

I really enjoy the current tone I've dialed it but it could always be better! 
Obviously it isnt going to give me quite as many options as the HD500, but I'm pretty keen to get a Fear Factory/Dino Cazeras esque tone on my HD300.

I dont expect anyone to know exactly what to dial in, but maybe some particular head/cab/effects combos I could try?

Using a Schecter C7 in A standard


Thanks for any help!


----------



## RickyCigs

UltraParanoia said:


> I really enjoy the current tone I've dialed it but it could always be better!
> Obviously it isnt going to give me quite as many options as the HD500, but I'm pretty keen to get a Fear Factory/Dino Cazeras esque tone on my HD300.
> 
> I dont expect anyone to know exactly what to dial in, but maybe some particular head/cab/effects combos I could try?
> 
> Using a Schecter C7 in A standard
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help!



Q filter into Mesa with xxl cab and 409 mic. Try to get a tube compressor in there if you can. 

Try the q filter settings:
Freq: 60%
Q:0%
Gain 5%
Type:BP
Mix: 45%


----------



## UltraParanoia

RickyCigs said:


> Q filter into Mesa with xxl cab and 409 mic. Try to get a tube compressor in there if you can.
> 
> Try the q filter settings:
> Freq: 60%
> Q:0%
> Gain 5%
> Type:BP
> Mix: 45%



Rick you are the best, thanks man

I'll definitely check it out


----------



## fadjar_rama

hay guys!!
check out my new song,i use pod hd300 with lil bit post processing (HPF+LPF+Multiband Compressor)



thanks a lot!!


----------



## RickyCigs

UltraParanoia said:


> Rick you are the best, thanks man
> 
> I'll definitely check it out



No problem


----------



## that short guy

New 8 string track, I'm not sure if i like the tone on this one. but it also might be because it's tuned to drop Eb so let me know what you think

https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/my-own-hell


----------



## JEngelking

So I'm still working on saving up for my HD Pro (just sold my amp on the Bay to get some money towards it, plus payday this week means I should take a nice step closer.) Now I just made the mistake of looking up Eleven Racks on eBay. Much cheaper than I expected. 

Still, I must persevere. I feel like the HD would be superior to me, and now the 11R along with an HD Bean have tempted me to get something sooner cuz they're cheaper. But I don't wanna settle for something else when I know I really want the Pro, so money-saving be damned I will wait.


----------



## feilong29

JEngelking said:


> So I'm still working on saving up for my HD Pro (just sold my amp on the Bay to get some money towards it, plus payday this week means I should take a nice step closer.) Now I just made the mistake of looking up Eleven Racks on eBay. Much cheaper than I expected.
> 
> Still, I must persevere. I feel like the HD would be superior to me, and now the 11R along with an HD Bean have tempted me to get something sooner cuz they're cheaper. But I don't wanna settle for something else when I know I really want the Pro, so money-saving be damned I will wait.



Be Patient!!! The thing about the 11R is that there aren't doing anymore firmware/upgrades to it... so that's why it's cheap. The HD Bean is cool if you are on the go, but if you want to have multiple outputs and such, then get the HD500 (which can be gotten new along with other accessories for the price or less than an HD Pro). I love my HD500; in fact, I had one, got rid of it to join the Axe Fx bandwagon, and recently sold the Axe Fx to get the HD 500 again


----------



## feilong29

Check out this demo; please don't mind the crappy drums! I was able to make this patch and I think it sounds decent 

https://soundcloud.com/berial-feilong29/cerebral-reduction-redux


----------



## JEngelking

feilong29 said:


> Be Patient!!! The thing about the 11R is that there aren't doing anymore firmware/upgrades to it... so that's why it's cheap. The HD Bean is cool if you are on the go, but if you want to have multiple outputs and such, then get the HD500 (which can be gotten new along with other accessories for the price or less than an HD Pro). I love my HD500; in fact, I had one, got rid of it to join the Axe Fx bandwagon, and recently sold the Axe Fx to get the HD 500 again



Thanks for the support dude.  I think I'd like the HD500, but I think eventually instead I'll get an FBV MkII or a Shortboard. Being able to build a nice, clean rack setup has just really been appealing to my OCD-ness.

Don't wanna get off-topic, but I actually didn't know they weren't doing anymore updates on the 11R, thought it was just the GSP1101 that was no longer being supported.


----------



## feilong29

JEngelking said:


> Thanks for the support dude.  I think I'd like the HD500, but I think eventually instead I'll get an FBV MkII or a Shortboard. Being able to build a nice, clean rack setup has just really been appealing to my OCD-ness.
> 
> Don't wanna get off-topic, but I actually didn't know they weren't doing anymore updates on the 11R, thought it was just the GSP1101 that was no longer being supported.




I can't recall where I saw that at, but it was a big deal for a lot of people! I think the HD is going places! But I hear you about wanting to build a clean rack; go for it! 

On a different subject; I have hooked up my HD500 to my monitors and I have NO output at all using the XLR feature. I am going to try the 1/4" outputs and see if that works. Hopefully :/


----------



## RickyCigs

feilong29 said:


> I can't recall where I saw that at, but it was a big deal for a lot of people! I think the HD is going places! But I hear you about wanting to build a clean rack; go for it!
> 
> On a different subject; I have hooked up my HD500 to my monitors and I have NO output at all using the XLR feature. I am going to try the 1/4" outputs and see if that works. Hopefully :/



Not sure why it would do that, but the 1/4"s are much louder anyway.


----------



## feilong29

RickyCigs said:


> Not sure why it would do that, but the 1/4"s are much louder anyway.



Ya, no reason why they should work :/ worked just fine when I had my Axe Fx... oh well, 1/4" it is! Thanks RickyCigs! Also, I want that patch you made for the Feared Album!!!!


----------



## RickyCigs

feilong29 said:


> Ya, no reason why they should work :/ worked just fine when I had my Axe Fx... oh well, 1/4" it is! Thanks RickyCigs! Also, I want that patch you made for the Feared Album!!!!



The link is in my sig  my customtone page has all the tones I've posted here.


----------



## feilong29

RickyCigs said:


> The link is in my sig  my customtone page has all the tones I've posted here.



OH! Guess I need to pay more attention next time! Pretty downloaded all of them! Gonna maybe upload a few of mine if I get any positive feedback  thanks brother!


----------



## RickyCigs

feilong29 said:


> OH! Guess I need to pay more attention next time! Pretty downloaded all of them! Gonna maybe upload a few of mine if I get any positive feedback  thanks brother!



No problem! Always happy to help!


----------



## Alice AKW

So trying out a new Marshall patch, have at it

https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/reaper-recording-test


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Romeg

Line 6 is thought to rest on our laurels but will be punished by other manufacturers.
It's time to say goodbye to the Line 6 pod. Instead of doing a good sound, they make a beautiful light bulbs, these bulbs beautifully highlight their funeral.
Sounds better? - No!
Can load IRs? - No!
More flexible in the settings? - Why bicycle wheel from Camaro?!))))))
Suitable for home recording? -No!
Can do reamping on USB or coaxial? - No!

Just the facts and nothing personal.


----------



## MrYakob

Oh boy, not this again....


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Romeg said:


> Line 6 is thought to rest on our laurels but will be punished by other manufacturers.
> It's time to say goodbye to the Line 6 pod. Instead of doing a good sound, they make a beautiful light bulbs, these bulbs beautifully highlight their funeral.
> Sounds better? - No!
> Can load IRs? - No!
> More flexible in the settings? - Why bicycle wheel from Camaro?!))))))
> Suitable for home recording? -No!
> Can do reamping on USB or coaxial? - No!
> 
> Just the facts and nothing personal.



Thats it i'm selling my Pod 

Bike wheel from Camaro???


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Romeg said:


> Line 6 is thought to rest on our laurels but will be punished by other manufacturers.
> It's time to say goodbye to the Line 6 pod. Instead of doing a good sound, they make a beautiful light bulbs, these bulbs beautifully highlight their funeral.
> Sounds better? - No!
> Can load IRs? - No!
> More flexible in the settings? - Why bicycle wheel from Camaro?!))))))
> Suitable for home recording? -No!
> Can do reamping on USB or coaxial? - No!
> 
> Just the facts and nothing personal.



Why are you still here?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Romeg said:


> Line 6 is thought to rest on our laurels but will be punished by other manufacturers.
> It's time to say goodbye to the Line 6 pod. Instead of doing a good sound, they make a beautiful light bulbs, these bulbs beautifully highlight their funeral.
> Sounds better? - No!
> Can load IRs? - No!
> More flexible in the settings? - Why bicycle wheel from Camaro?!))))))
> Suitable for home recording? -No!
> Can do reamping on USB or coaxial? - No!
> 
> Just the facts and nothing personal.



A couple of things wrong:

Suitable for home recording? Yes...that's why the POD got famous!
Can do reamping on USB or coaxial? Don't know about USB because I never use it, but hellyeah it can do reamping over S/PDIF (If that's what you meant by coaxial). You just have to read the Manual....

As for the criticism, I haven't checked out that video yet, but as many here I agree that's a wrong move by Line 6 to present the HD500X as something new when in fact it only brings more DSP power. At this point, I don't know if Line 6 is taking us for fools, or if it's been that since X3. I remember I passed on an X3 because the HD series had just come out, so I figured I'd wait for something way better. I also think that Line 6 perhaps had already designed the HD500X before even releasing the HD series, but decided to release them with less DSP power so 3 years later they could bring out this "improvement".

I'm not against the HD500 because it's still a great processor, at least what my wallet allows me. I'm not disrespectful as some people here to the gear that gives me good sound live and in studio, and the possibility to make quality music. If I ever get to buy something better, so it will, but so far I've been comfortable with what the HD500 gives me and what I paid for it.


----------



## BeyondDan

fadjar_rama said:


> hay guys!!
> check out my new song,i use pod hd300 with lil bit post processing (HPF+LPF+Multiband Compressor)
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a lot!!




That is pretty badass mate!! Nice riffing and good tone!!!


----------



## RickyCigs

Ever heard of an iPhone? 

They release a new one EVERY year with only minor changes like more processing power and they sell billions of them. 

I used to hate line6 and then after hearing the HD series I have them another chance. A year later I still love my hd500 just as much as the day I bought it if not more. 

Do I wish that it could load ir's? Yes. But that presents another problem for me. When I use impulses on my computer for recording, I ALWAYS mix more than one together. That would put me back to needing dual amp patches. 

The hd500 has allowed me to fit all my gear into a small space, get recorded tones a million times better than I could get with a mic and an engl powerball, given me the ability to reamp, supplied me with an interface so that I could sell mine and provided me with an amp that doesn't shake my windows and is appropriate for having a newborn baby in the house. 

And all this for $500. Until fractal and kemper can do the same, or even close, line 6 will have customers. I had considered getting a kemper. But having to buy another interface or use my pod as one seemed a bit foolish. 

All that being said, if you don't like the upgrades that line 6 has made, you don't have to buy the new unit. They'll be just fine without your money. Feel free to go out and buy something else that loads ir's because line 6 gets paid from that too.


----------



## japs5607

Owning a HD Pro. I'm curious as to what they do for that. Not even owned it a year yet. Really pleased with it. But it would be nice to see a firmware upgrade


----------



## leechmasterargentina

japs5607 said:


> Owning a HD Pro. I'm curious as to what they do for that. Not even owned it a year yet. Really pleased with it. But it would be nice to see a firmware upgrade



Are you sure you have the latest firmware? I found out at the end of last year that there was a firmware update, lol. I think it hasn't been a year since I have it either, but mine came with an outdated firmware.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

japs5607 said:


> Owning a HD Pro. I'm curious as to what they do for that. Not even owned it a year yet. Really pleased with it. But it would be nice to see a firmware upgrade



Agreed - i've only had mine a month or two and am already jonesing for an update. In the meantime, i continue to tweak my patches to get them better.

One thing im noticing is that even using the pod, my tone is different cranked up in a band setting (using a velocity power amp). I really have to back my gain way down to get a good live sound, much the same as i would do on a real tube amp. After each gig, i seem to be editing my patches for less gain or turning off boosting to get it more natural/amp like - Not a complaint mind you, just an observation.


----------



## AlexJPA

As far as we know this is only the hd500x. My guess is that they're going to improve the HD Pro X with reamping (although we can do that now) and other stuff.


----------



## silent suicide

A quick question for you Hd500 geeks 
Would the pod be able to switch channels on an amp aswell ?
I really love the Blackmore's distortion channel, but I would like a Clean channel to use the Pod on..
Or just for effects, Delay, Reverb,...
Silly question if you put the pod in the amp's fx send and return will it also have the distortion from the dirty channel or will it be clean?
I am kinda new to modellers and want to know more about this before I pull the trigger on one.
Cheers


----------



## BeyondDan

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Agreed - i've only had mine a month or two and am already jonesing for an update. In the meantime, i continue to tweak my patches to get them better.
> 
> One thing im noticing is that even using the pod, my tone is different cranked up in a band setting (using a velocity power amp). I really have to back my gain way down to get a good live sound, much the same as i would do on a real tube amp. After each gig, i seem to be editing my patches for less gain or turning off boosting to get it more natural/amp like - Not a complaint mind you, just an observation.



I noticed that too, that's why i have a setlist with live patches (with less gain obviously) and another setlist with practically the same patches but tweaked for studio/home practicing purpose!!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

To all you guys bitching about Romeg's obviously poor attempt at trolling, let me simply respond here:

Chimp Spanner = Paul Ortiz: HD500 and HD Pro both in-studio and live
Monuments = John Browne and Olly Steele: HD Pro both in-studio and live
Vildhjarta = whatever the .... old-ass POD they use in-studio and live
Meshuggah = Fredrik and Marten: old Vetta heads live (before HD modelling remember?)

End of discussion.


----------



## RickyCigs

http://line6.com/podhd500x/#!prettyPhoto

i keep hearing about the "multiple routing options" but cant seem to find that it does ANYTHING different than the current hd500. 

i do like how it has a huge picture of a guitar plugged into it and then into a computer with the title usb to computer. now if some people would look at the website before making a post on here asking if it can be hooked up via usb, then i would keep the hair on my head a little longer....

also, it doesnt matter to me if hes trolling or not, it doesnt effect my statement as im sure there will be a ton of people still thinking what he said. besides the bike wheel from a camaro thing...


----------



## Rygar91

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Agreed - i've only had mine a month or two and am already jonesing for an update. In the meantime, i continue to tweak my patches to get them better.
> 
> One thing im noticing is that even using the pod, my tone is different cranked up in a band setting (using a velocity power amp). I really have to back my gain way down to get a good live sound, much the same as i would do on a real tube amp. After each gig, i seem to be editing my patches for less gain or turning off boosting to get it more natural/amp like - Not a complaint mind you, just an observation.



Your live and studio tones are supposed to sound different. They are completely different environments. It would be like that with any amp or other amp modeler.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

BeyondDan said:


> I noticed that too, that's why i have a setlist with live patches (with less gain obviously) and another setlist with practically the same patches but tweaked for studio/home practicing purpose!!



I even have different setlists with minor tweaks for both my rehearsal and live amps


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> http://line6.com/podhd500x/#!prettyPhoto
> 
> i keep hearing about the "multiple routing options" but cant seem to find that it does ANYTHING different than the current hd500.
> 
> i do like how it has a huge picture of a guitar plugged into it and then into a computer with the title usb to computer. now if some people would look at the website before making a post on here asking if it can be hooked up via usb, then i would keep the hair on my head a little longer....
> 
> also, it doesnt matter to me if hes trolling or not, it doesnt effect my statement as im sure there will be a ton of people still thinking what he said. besides the bike wheel from a camaro thing...



According to that pic, the routing options are the same as our HD500's. The only changes I see so far is more DSP and that backlight thingie with different footswitches.


----------



## japs5607

leechmasterargentina said:


> Are you sure you have the latest firmware? I found out at the end of last year that there was a firmware update, lol. I think it hasn't been a year since I have it either, but mine came with an outdated firmware.



Yeah. All fully up to date


----------



## cyril v

leechmasterargentina said:


> According to that pic, the routing options are the same as our HD500's. *The only changes I see so far is more DSP and that backlight thingie with different footswitches.*



Yeah, thats pretty weak. I'll be skipping the X-series. 

They really haven't shown that they're capable of supporting their user requests and updating the software regularly, so I'll just stick with the Pod HD for now.


----------



## RickyCigs

heres something to remind you all how good the current hd500 is. this track was using my diezel patch. i only added a small bit of eq in the post because i had recorded my guitar parts like a month or two ago. bass was also done with the pod in case you didnt already know that. vocals were done by my main man Wayne Hudspath. enjoy!

https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/soil-new-album-sample


----------



## xCaptainx

$50 says that the chip they were using for processing was discontinued, and they simply have a new chip that is the same price, but more powerful. 

I use single amp patches, none of which have ever hit DSP limits. I'll pass on this and stick with the HD500. No new firmware, no hint of any potential new firmware being affected by DSP power. Pass.


----------



## Veldar

I like to use lots of effects, but I don't use the amps on the Pod anyway so I'm not getting one of these, but hopefully this means the HD500's will go down.


----------



## RickyCigs

xCaptainx said:


> $50 says that the chip they were using for processing was discontinued, and they simply have a new chip that is the same price, but more powerful.
> 
> I use single amp patches, none of which have ever hit DSP limits. I'll pass on this and stick with the HD500. No new firmware, no hint of any potential new firmware being affected by DSP power. Pass.



that says a lot coming from a line 6 endorsed musician 

i completely agree though. im sure line 6 works kind of like wal mart in the fact that they buy a HUGE quantity of something for a good price and then when they run out of stock or the contract runs out, they look for a new one. with the way processors for anything work, the prices decrease by the time the development is done on the original product, so it would be foolish to stick with the old one.


my speculation for the firmware though is that they may actually continue to release new ones. if the hd500x only has more processing power to add the full amount of fx with a dual amp patch, then there seems to be no reason why the same firmware would work on both. line 6 releasing a new unit might be a good thing for all of us. 

realistically, now would be a great time for them to release packs like the older models that cost extra, but add more amps. that would not only make money for something that they dont have to physically produce, but also help them sell off the remaining units that they have stocked in their warehouses.


----------



## FarBeyondDriven16

For all the trolls and haters out there. The POD is the most convenient solution for all us bedroom guitarists. And to be honest it does a good hell of a good for being such a compact device. The problem is, like with any piece of gear, if you do not explore it inside out and look everywhere on how to use it, you will never see how great it can be. I got into Impulse Responses and finally figured out how to route my guitar and pod so that i can get the sound i wanted and i swear, i have never been happier with my tone. However, i do agree that Line 6 can improve many aspects of the Pod HD. Impulse loading would be nice and a more convenient and logical equalizer would do wonders for the Pod. Here's something i recently made with the POD using Lepou Lecab and various different impulses from Guitarhacks, Sperimental and God's Cab 96:


----------



## infreaks

i really love the sound of periphery intro song Luck as a constant, so i try to make that patch, here you go 

https://soundcloud.com/infreaks/intro-luck-as-a-constant

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225032/


----------



## Iron Beard

Suitable for home recording? Yes...that's why the POD got famous!
Can do reamping on USB or coaxial? Don't know about USB because I never use it, but hellyeah it can do reamping over S/PDIF (If that's what you meant by coaxial). You just have to read the Manual....

As for the criticism, I haven't checked out that video yet, but as many here I agree that's a wrong move by Line 6 to present the HD500X as something new when in fact it only brings more DSP power. At this point, I don't know if Line 6 is taking us for fools, or if it's been that since X3. I remember I passed on an X3 because the HD series had just come out, so I figured I'd wait for something way better. I also think that Line 6 perhaps had already designed the HD500X before even releasing the HD series, but decided to release them with less DSP power so 3 years later they could bring out this "improvement".

I'm not against the HD500 because it's still a great processor, at least what my wallet allows me. I'm not disrespectful as some people here to the gear that gives me good sound live and in studio, and the possibility to make quality music. If I ever get to buy something better, so it will, but so far I've been comfortable with what the HD500 gives me and what I paid for it.[/QUOTE]


This is true. Not everyone can drop $3000 on an axe fx!!!


----------



## slayest

If so, then the HD Pro should also have to "upgrade" to "X" very soon.



xCaptainx said:


> $50 says that the chip they were using for processing was discontinued, and they simply have a new chip that is the same price, but more powerful.
> 
> I use single amp patches, none of which have ever hit DSP limits. I'll pass on this and stick with the HD500. No new firmware, no hint of any potential new firmware being affected by DSP power. Pass.


----------



## meambobbo

...been a while... I have not forgotten ye. Working on my last release of patches.

I've squeezed all I can out this thing. I wouldn't mind a 500X to throw a mild reverb on all my patches, but it would only simulate the sound of a room when using isolating headphones. Recording you can do it in a DAW. Live it's provided by the room.

Index of /podhd/patches/hd500
Look for the ones ending with "F" - all the 7S patches, and Petrucci/DT, a Vai, a Satch, and Lamb of God...but a bunch more are updated, just not finalized yet. Pretty much all the classic metal (CM), Shred/Prog (SH), and Modern Metal (MM) were updated. I'm quite happy with the Metallica and Megadeth ones in particular.

Although these are HD500 patches, they should work fine with the Pro. Desktop guys, use the JZab converter for now - I'll get the platform-specific files up once I'm done finalizing them all.

Keep in mind the 7S were dialed in with my Ibanez RGA8 with D-Activators. The longer scale and 1/2 step down tuning really darken the tone. Trying these on a brighter guitar may sound quite thin. Just relax any pre-amp bass cuts in the patch to thicken things up (including Distortion and Filter effects).

Conversely, all the other patches were dialed in on a EBMM JPM with CL/LF pickups. They don't have tons of low-end and have lots of mids. If things sound too thin and/or scooped, you'll have to compensate. Start with the pre-amp EQ (again including Distortion and Filter effects).

Tricks used in this last batch:
* I found turning down the Cab DEP's gave a more natural and crisp sound. It can also make the sound a bit thin, so I EQ'ed to compensate. I also use more E.R. than usual to get a little more thickness and space to the sound to compensate for the lower cab resonance. This really makes a world of difference.

* I found the missing piece to the fake Mesa Mark tone I always tried to dial in was that it was actually too djenty and not rough or gritty enough. I found a lower midrange scoop made the tone more aggressive. Try out the DT and Lamb of God rhythm patches to see what I mean. Toggle that pre-amp Parametric EQ.

* After lots of frustration with the Chaosphere patch, I think I got as close as I can. The main tweak here was to turn the Tone on the Screamer down, as well as decrease the midrange on the amp. Essentially I'm doing the same thing as the point above.

* I think I've found the right amount of low end to get things to fill a mix without muddying it. Obviously some have much more than others - if it doesn't work for you, modify the patch!!!

I'll try to get a few clips up soon. If yall could help me out recording some, I'll be happy to post them on my site, with a link to your band/page/whatever. Even some DI's would be good - I can re-amp them easier than I can play a good take - I have no time to REALLY practice my chops and it takes me forever to get a tight, real recording of anything.

Feedback is welcome. If the patches sound off, try to send me a DI and I can try to tweak some alternative patches. Either PM me on here, or use the contact link on my site in my sig.

br00tz mofurr


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

WAY TO GO BOBO! (I just downloaded the setlist, and hopefully I guess am waiting until you finalize and condense it all into one setlist, including the new "F"-labeled ones, so it'll be easier on me. But I'll download each individually if I have to. Ha.)


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Anyway, you guys know that I don't really post much in this thread, nor have I ever made requests, but I actually have one now.

Go follow this link to another thread and listen to the song/video attached in the ORIGINAL POST: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/243215-gnarly-bass-tone.html#post3636858

Now, I am trying to achieve that same bass tone that Mikael Niklasson used on that album. (Dark Tranquillity - _Character_.) Do you guys (or POD gurus) think you could help me design a bass patch that sound to emulate that massive bass tone?

For convenience, here is a link to the video here too: Dark Tranquillity - Out of Nothing


----------



## meambobbo

yes, I have not yet updated the setlist file yet. i'll be sure to let everyone know when all the patches are final and the setlist is up. most are probably ready - i just have to verify that there's no final changes I want to put on them. I just figured since I know the 7/8 string stuff is final and most people on here want those tones, I'd post them now.


----------



## RickyCigs

I would be down to send you some di files bobbo. Do you want original tracks or a song by the band that the tone is based off?


----------



## meambobbo

Anything you want to send is good to me. I'd really like a full mix with double tracked guitars. Just keep in mind that to do that with an original track, I'd need the midi for the drums and the bass track as well. Know what I mean?


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

^^^ I could do that too and contribute. I'm currently wrapping up two different albums for two different band projects. I could send you a few songs/snippets/leftovers. (DI for guitars, DI for bass if wanted, MIDI for drums, and MIDI bass.)


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> Anything you want to send is good to me. I'd really like a full mix with double tracked guitars. Just keep in mind that to do that with an original track, I'd need the midi for the drums and the bass track as well. Know what I mean?




well if thats the case ill just do a full sample with drums and double tracked guitars. possibly some time this week depending how things go. ive been working on my album with wayne in my spare time lately as well as working on my new car so that i can get the damn thing registered. its killing me having two projects on the go and not being able to finish!!!


----------



## meambobbo

u guys rulez


----------



## kamello

hey guys, stupid quuestion that probably was asked a bunch of time, but which interface is recomended to go along with the POD?, I remember reading here that I needed an Interface with a special input so the POD signal quality doesn't decrease, and I want to monitor in real time using IR's (and fool around using Freeware's along the POD, or whatever comes to my mind ) 

thanks


----------



## RickyCigs

kamello said:


> hey guys, stupid quuestion that probably was asked a bunch of time, but which interface is recomended to go along with the POD?, I remember reading here that I needed an Interface with a special input so the POD signal quality doesn't decrease, and I want to monitor in real time using IR's (and fool around using Freeware's along the POD, or whatever comes to my mind )
> 
> thanks



Anything with an spdif input that can get a very low latency.


----------



## kamello

RickyCigs said:


> Anything with an spdif input that can get a very low latency.



any specific recomendation? preferably on budget (around 100-150) 
thanks again


----------



## RickyCigs

kamello said:


> any specific recomendation? preferably on budget (around 100-150)
> thanks again



With that kind of budget why don't you just use your pod as the interface? Your not going to lose any signal quality going that route. I sold my zoom r16 when I got my pod and it was worth twice what your budget is.


----------



## kamello

because as I said, I want to use external IR with the POD as a pre, and monitor myself in realtime (wich can't be done with the POD by itself, I can get a pretty low latency, but still pretty noticeable, I think you tried to help me with this a few months ago), also, I like the idea to keep the interface as another tone option in case I want to experiment with LePou or something like that


----------



## RickyCigs

kamello said:


> because as I said, I want to use external IR with the POD as a pre, and monitor myself in realtime (wich can't be done with the POD by itself, I can get a pretty low latency, but still pretty noticeable, I think you tried to help me with this a few months ago), also, I like the idea to keep the interface as another tone option in case I want to experiment with LePou or something like that



I don't have any problems with external ir's. I remember your issue. If you don't figure out how to turn down the hardware monitoring, you still won't be able to use ir's in real time because you'll still be able to hear the no cab tone. 

Here's something to try (provided you turn down hardware monitoring) try using the delay function in your daw. On each track you have the option to time shift. Check your asio settings to see what your latency is in seconds, then time shift the track back the same amount.


----------



## kamello

Im using an HD 400 which don't have that option , Im selling it though, now that you mentioned that I can monitor in real time the 500 it became a pretty atractive option to consider

on the meanwhile I'll give a try to what you said tomorrow
rep for taking all this time


----------



## TallestFiddle

check out this song I made using the pod hd for guitars. 
they're quad tracked with 2 different fireball tones using q filters. 

I love the q filter its so good.

SoundCloud Mobile


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## jmeezle

NEED THIS TOAN!


----------



## TallestFiddle

jmeezle said:


> NEED THIS TOAN!


 

Mine?


----------



## jmeezle

TallestFiddle said:


> Mine?



You tell me! Have a sample?


----------



## jmeezle

If you're comparing your soundcloud link with that video they're night and day in my opinion.


----------



## jmeezle

Someone tone match 7:40-7:53


----------



## RickyCigs

jmeezle said:


> Someone tone match 7:40-7:53




I'll try to do it today for ya!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

kamello said:


> any specific recomendation? preferably on budget (around 100-150)
> thanks again



One of the "get to go" interfaces is the M-Audio 2496. It's been manufactured for over a decade I guess because is cheap, drivers are way compatible, and it's a good interface. Mind that the interfaces that have the lowest latency possible are PCI (or PCIe I guess, but I haven't tried them yet) because USB/Firewire interfaces can't go that low. The good thing is that the 2496 has S/PDIF input/output, so you can use it with your HD500 or HD Pro. The HD500 ASIO drivers aren't that bad either. While they can go as low as 128 samples (A bit more than 2 ms), the 2496 can go as low as 64 samples (about 1.5 ms). Still, if the POD's ASIO driver has "direct monitoring" and reports latency accurately, it shouldn't be a problem how much latency you have. The 2496 has "direct monitoring" and I use it that way.


----------



## Shask

The 2496 is a good card. I used one for like 10 years and recently shelved it because the computer overall needed replaced. Never had a problem with it. I would still use it now, but I upgraded to a laptop and have to use USB.


----------



## jmeezle

RickyCigs said:


> I'll try to do it today for ya!



Thanks dude! 

If this is easier give it a shot:

https://soundcloud.com/jocke-skog/ronnies-ir-tsm-184-stereo


----------



## RickyCigs

jmeezle said:


> Thanks dude!
> 
> If this is easier give it a shot:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jocke-skog/ronnies-ir-tsm-184-stereo



I have some ideas already. Definitely a very raw tone. My wife and daughter are sleeping right now, so I may have a chance to tweak lol


----------



## jmeezle

RickyCigs said:


> I have some ideas already. Definitely a very raw tone. My wife and daughter are sleeping right now, so I may have a chance to tweak lol



Awesome! I have no idea how to tone match, which is why I always pop in this thread with requests. Even if I did you'd probably be way better than me anyway.


----------



## RickyCigs

jmeezle said:


> Awesome! I have no idea how to tone match, which is why I always pop in this thread with requests. Even if I did you'd probably be way better than me anyway.



https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/dar-fbm100-tone-match

does this sound close?


----------



## jmeezle

RickyCigs said:


> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/dar-fbm100-tone-match
> 
> does this sound close?



YES!

Jesus, you're the man. What cab did you use and if you were to bypass the hd500 cab what Redwirez IR would you try?


----------



## RickyCigs

jmeezle said:


> YES!
> 
> Jesus, you're the man. What cab did you use and if you were to bypass the hd500 cab what Redwirez IR would you try?




http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225063/

not sure which redwirez to use. the mic choice played a very important role in this tone. you'll have to just experiment. hes using a marshall cab in the video so i would say start with the bogner g12t-75 and maybe the sm57. then just try different mics. anything thats 2" distance and cap edge should work fairly well.

also, ive hit 2100 plays on my youtube, so this will be my tone for the hundred. at 2200 views ill make another one. possibly ola's engl retrotube?


----------



## jmeezle

RickyCigs said:


> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225063/
> 
> not sure which redwirez to use. the mic choice played a very important role in this tone. you'll have to just experiment. hes using a marshall cab in the video so i would say start with the bogner g12t-75 and maybe the sm57. then just try different mics. anything thats 2" distance and cap edge should work fairly well.
> 
> also, ive hit 2100 plays on my youtube, so this will be my tone for the hundred. at 2200 views ill make another one. possibly ola's engl retrotube?



Can't wait to record a demo with this. Thanks again man, much appreciated!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

RickyCigs said:


> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225063/
> 
> not sure which redwirez to use. the mic choice played a very important role in this tone. you'll have to just experiment. hes using a marshall cab in the video so i would say start with the bogner g12t-75 and maybe the sm57. then just try different mics. anything thats 2" distance and cap edge should work fairly well.
> 
> also, ive hit 2100 plays on my youtube, so this will be my tone for the hundred. at 2200 views ill make another one. possibly ola's engl retrotube?



Dude, you just tone-matched a DAR FUTURE BREED MACHINE! Not bad! ;D



Anyway, I might tweak this patch. Leave the mic (just pull it back and add more room) adjust the bias and sag, then add a bit more treble. And I think this could be a new main patch for me!


----------



## RickyCigs

No problem! Thanks guys! 

Feel free to tweak whatever you like. I can't have everybody using identical tones to me lol. 

One thing I discovered is that if you turn the frequency on the Q filter to 100% it really gives you that twangy metallic string tone that is dominant in ola's tone/music.


----------



## jmeezle

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Dude, you just tone-matched a DAR FUTURE BREED MACHINE! Not bad! ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I might tweak this patch. Leave the mic (just pull it back and add more room) adjust the bias and sag, then add a bit more treble. And I think this could be a new main patch for me!



I was thinking the same thing... if/when you do would you mind sharing?


----------



## RickyCigs

In the future I will be asking for a favor in return for tone matching. The favor being: share my music! In the months that my album has released, I've gotten feedback from about two or three people. I'm also really trying to promote my YouTube channel and hopefully get inspired to do more videos.


----------



## RickyCigs

jmeezle said:


> I was thinking the same thing... if/when you do would you mind sharing?



Just try raising the presence knob a little. When you use this tone with redwirez, it will be a lot brighter. When you add a second track, it will be even brighter still. The bias where it is played a big role in the tone as well as the mic choice. Just be prepared for it to change drastically


----------



## jmeezle

RickyCigs said:


> In the future I will be asking for a favor in return for tone matching. The favor being: share my music! In the months that my album has released, I've gotten feedback from about two or three people. I'm also really trying to promote my YouTube channel and hopefully get inspired to do more videos.



I'd be more than happy to man!


----------



## TallestFiddle

jmeezle said:


> If you're comparing your soundcloud link with that video they're night and day in my opinion.



lol, i read that from my phone and i didn't see the video linked, so i thought you were talking about my post. Ya obviously my tone doesn't sound like that lmao.


----------



## RickyCigs

jmeezle said:


> I'd be more than happy to man!



Thanks!


----------



## CD1221

hey guys, I have a request for anyone with decent ears. 

How do I get close to these tones from Coroner's Grin? (from way back before some of you were probably born...)



I am after the main rhythm sound, and also the solo tones (solo from 3:04 to 4:08). This is one of my favourite solos of all time, particularly the tapped arpeggios from 3:53. Remember this was from 1993....

also chasing the tones from the earlier 1991 album, Mental Vortex:



also a godly solo in this one, Tommy Vertelli is a genius. fluid, lyrical solos, insanely crushing riffs. 


Not even sure what amps to start with...


----------



## RickyCigs

I'll give them a listen the next time I'm on my computer and see if I can give you any insight.


----------



## beyondtheepilogue

I recently got a Pod HD Pro, and I absolutely love what it has done for my music. My guitars finally have the layering and depth I've always wanted from them. I was hugely disappointed that there is only one bass amp mod, but I managed to get a pretty sweet sounding bass out of the device. 

However, and I'm noticing this more with clean patches, I'm hearing lots of clipping during hard strums. This happens with active as well as passive pickups, the pad button on or off, and after everything in the signal chain has been examined and adjusted. The clipping still persists. Does this happen for anyone else? How might I fix this?


----------



## meambobbo

def use pad switch, lower pickups, external compressor/radial dragster if you are clipping when you use the tuner or have a completely blank patch. just be sure you're actually clipping IN the Pod, not an external downstream interface/mixer/etc.

if clipping is occurring inside the signal chain, the main culprits are EQ effects and/or anything boosting the overall signal level into clipping. An easy way to reduce signal level from the get-go is to use Input 2: Variax/Mic (any unused input), just be careful to use a mono-summing effect if you need signal into Ch. B (bottom of the signal path after the split).

Mid-Focus EQ boosts at level 50% (considering you have the cutoff freqs all the way to the extremes so it does nothing). Use 0% for no boost. Check out the EQ page in my guide (check my sig) for graphs of what they're actually doing. There's also a clipping troubleshooting guide in there with more detail.


----------



## feilong29

meambobbo, did you get my PM???? \m/


----------



## RickyCigs

CD1221 said:


> hey guys, I have a request for anyone with decent ears.
> 
> How do I get close to these tones from Coroner's Grin? (from way back before some of you were probably born...)
> 
> 
> 
> I am after the main rhythm sound, and also the solo tones (solo from 3:04 to 4:08). This is one of my favourite solos of all time, particularly the tapped arpeggios from 3:53. Remember this was from 1993....
> 
> also chasing the tones from the earlier 1991 album, Mental Vortex:
> 
> 
> 
> also a godly solo in this one, Tommy Vertelli is a genius. fluid, lyrical solos, insanely crushing riffs.
> 
> 
> Not even sure what amps to start with...




had a quick listen to the first one. i would say the jcm800 model would be a good starting point. you may be able to get it with the bogner, but i think it would be more work. try the jcm800 with no boost, power and preamp distortion around 70% and make sure your input impedance is 3.5m. once you have that set, try playing with your bias. probably turn bias up above 50% before you do that. 

let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Anyway, you guys know that I don't really post much in this thread, nor have I ever made requests, but I actually have one now.
> 
> Go follow this link to another thread and listen to the song/video attached in the ORIGINAL POST: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/243215-gnarly-bass-tone.html#post3636858
> 
> Now, I am trying to achieve that same bass tone that Mikael Niklasson used on that album. (Dark Tranquillity - _Character_.) Do you guys (or POD gurus) think you could help me design a bass patch that sound to emulate that massive bass tone?
> 
> For convenience, here is a link to the video here too: Dark Tranquillity - Out of Nothing


 
Baaaaaaa-duh-da-bump!


----------



## RickyCigs

I'd help out, but I'm not as fussy with my bass tones so I've only used two different ones in all my tracks. This leaves me with a lot less tweaking knowledge.


----------



## feilong29

Hey guys! Got a tone request as well; hope you don't mind 

I'm trying to figure out a good direction to start making synth leads with my HD500. If you listen to this Motionless in White song starting at :50 you hear the choir ahs (I think) and then another synth at 1:32. I have a patch that I got on YouTube but it doesn't play right. It's really choppy :/ I've uploaded them so you can check them out! I would REALLY appreciate any help or advice. Thanks in advance!



Patches are: Dark Synths and Space Lead Key

http://line6.com/customtone/profile/feilong29


----------



## RiffsinProgress

So what do you guys think of this? 

https://soundcloud.com/ben-wink/tone-test

This is literally me getting my foot in the door with recording, so any constructive criticism (besides the sloppy playing ) would be appreciated


----------



## Styhn

RiffsinProgress said:


> So what do you guys think of this?
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/ben-wink/tone-test
> 
> This is literally me getting my foot in the door with recording, so any constructive criticism (besides the sloppy playing ) would be appreciated



I'm new to recording too. Could you write down your set-up? Also, are you sharing your preset by any chance...?


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

feilong29 said:


> Hey guys! Got a tone request as well; hope you don't mind
> 
> I'm trying to figure out a good direction to start making synth leads with my HD500. If you listen to this Motionless in White song starting at :50 you hear the choir ahs (I think) and then another synth at 1:32. I have a patch that I got on YouTube but it doesn't play right. It's really choppy :/ I've uploaded them so you can check them out! I would REALLY appreciate any help or advice. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Patches are: Dark Synths and Space Lead Key
> 
> http://line6.com/customtone/profile/feilong29




Dude...I am lost here...what are you looking for?...

Those synths are from Josh Balz's keyboard....guitars can't really create keyboard leads like that...get a keyboard or MIDI controller?...


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

RickyCigs said:


> I'd help out, but I'm not as fussy with my bass tones so I've only used two different ones in all my tracks. This leaves me with a lot less tweaking knowledge.



Understandable Big R.!

I don't have work or online coursework today, so I'm spending the day fiddling based on info I have found online and from past posts on other forums. Almost got it... I will post the patch when I am done. (Damn, I really want a Darkglass B7K or B3K pedal now though...found out that Alex Webster of Cannibal Corpse uses them...the boom and impact they add to the bass tone is massive!)


----------



## RickyCigs

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Understandable Big R.!
> 
> I don't have work or online coursework today, so I'm spending the day fiddling based on info I have found online and from past posts on other forums. Almost got it... I will post the patch when I am done. (Damn, I really want a Darkglass B7K or B3K pedal now though...found out that Alex Webster of Cannibal Corpse uses them...the boom and impact they add to the bass tone is massive!)



Or you could just buy a dingwall or specter bass and it would sound perfect as is


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Rygar91 said:


> Your live and studio tones are supposed to sound different. They are completely different environments. It would be like that with any amp or other amp modeler.



Yeah i hear you man, i'm not talking studio vs live, just low volume vs high volume. Line 6 seems to push the "same tone at all volumes" thing, but in practice it doesn't work so well, probably by no fault of the pod. So unless i'm at gig levels when editing my patches, i'm normally in for at least some tone change when i get to the gig.


----------



## jimwratt

What's gonna happen with the POD pricing now the 500x will be coming out?


----------



## RickyCigs

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Yeah i hear you man, i'm not talking studio vs live, just low volume vs high volume. Line 6 seems to push the "same tone at all volumes" thing, but in practice it doesn't work so well, probably by no fault of the pod. So unless i'm at gig levels when editing my patches, i'm normally in for at least some tone change when i get to the gig.




Two words: speaker distortion.


----------



## RickyCigs

jimwratt said:


> What's gonna happen with the POD pricing now the 500x will be coming out?



It will obviously drop. When new cars come out, dealerships don't charge you the same amount for the old model. There wouldn't be much of a reason to buy them then....


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

RickyCigs said:


> Or you could just buy a dingwall or specter bass and it would sound perfect as is


 
Don't have the money for a Dingwall. Ha.

Played a Spector...it was nice...but not for me. I do love the Alex Webster (Cannibal Corpse) signature Spector though...but I'm not a fan of dishing out a ton of money on "signature" gear when it's just a name stamped on something with a custom paint job.


----------



## feilong29

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Dude...I am lost here...what are you looking for?...
> 
> Those synths are from Josh Balz's keyboard....guitars can't really create keyboard leads like that...get a keyboard or MIDI controller?...



Let's see, what did I ask for? OH, the synth tones from the times mentioned from that song. Wings of Obsidian, if you want to fund a keyboard for me, I'll gladly use it, but until then, my POD is the best I can do, and it can do a lot of things. I don't think they would put a synth emulator in it if you couldn't replicate usable synth tones. Obviously he's using a keyboard...

Second of all, the patches I've made are pretty close, and I'm simply asking for some help tweaking them (The Space Key Lead by getting that 'chopping' effect out of it) if possible. Did you even check them out? If not, please don't insult me.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

feilong29 said:


> Let's see, what did I ask for? OH, the synth tones from the times mentioned from that song. Wings of Obsidian, if you want to fund a keyboard for me, I'll gladly use it, but until then, my POD is the best I can do, and it can do a lot of things. I don't think they would put a synth emulator in it if you couldn't replicate usable synth tones. Obviously he's using a keyboard...
> 
> Second of all, the patches I've made are pretty close, and I'm simply asking for some help tweaking them (The Space Key Lead by getting that 'chopping' effect out of it) if possible. Did you even check them out? If not, please don't insult me.


 
I'm not, however, you are acting very hostile. No arguing.

The thing is, a guitar synthesizer and a keyboard synthesizer are different due to the properties of the instruments (transients, the actual method they are played, frequencies, etc.) Can a guitar be a synth? Yes. Can it sound EXACTLY like a keyboard synth...well...maybe (if you're uber-positive). Can it be an actual keyboard synth? No. 

If you want that tone, run a MIDI controller (whether it's a MIDI-capable guitar or MIDI-capable keyboard). 

I'm trying to help, just give me a few to tweak your tones, and don't come off as so hostile.

(P.S. - I know some guys that would give you a keyboard for a few bucks. Less than $20 actually. As long as you paid shipping.)


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Just a small video I made to honor a defunct band from my country. Even if the mix is fair, I hope you can notice the sound of the guitar. It's not the best recording since my pc was connected to internet, downloading, etc and I was recording at the lowest latency possible (64 samples) on my interface over the S/PDIF, so there were some underruns with clicking. Patch are dual amps (I think fireball and treadplate, don't remember) and the whammy before the amps. Of course, a couple of hard gates before the amps.


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Just a small video I made to honor a defunct band from my country. Even if the mix is fair, I hope you can notice the sound of the guitar. It's not the best recording since my pc was connected to internet, downloading, etc and I was recording at the lowest latency possible (64 samples) on my interface over the S/PDIF, so there were some underruns with clicking. Patch are dual amps (I think fireball and treadplate, don't remember) and the whammy before the amps. Of course, a couple of hard gates before the amps.





Is that an rg927?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> Is that an rg927?



RG827QMZ with a D-Activator in the bridge 

EDIT: It's practically the same guitar. RG827 came with Ibanez stock PUs and RG927 comes with DiMarzio/Ibanez stock PUs.


----------



## feilong29

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I'm not, however, you are acting very hostile. No arguing.
> 
> The thing is, a guitar synthesizer and a keyboard synthesizer are different due to the properties of the instruments (transients, the actual method they are played, frequencies, etc.) Can a guitar be a synth? Yes. Can it sound EXACTLY like a keyboard synth...well...maybe (if you're uber-positive). Can it be an actual keyboard synth? No.
> 
> If you want that tone, run a MIDI controller (whether it's a MIDI-capable guitar or MIDI-capable keyboard).
> 
> I'm trying to help, just give me a few to tweak your tones, and don't come off as so hostile.
> 
> (P.S. - I know some guys that would give you a keyboard for a few bucks. Less than $20 actually. As long as you paid shipping.)



Hey Man! You are right. I'm sorry; I didn't proof read what I wrote. Truth be told, a co-worker of mine was murdered last night so, it's been a rough day, and probably not the best of times to request things. Please accept my apology. If you could get me in touch with someone with a keyboard, I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> RG827QMZ with a D-Activator in the bridge
> 
> EDIT: It's practically the same guitar. RG827 came with Ibanez stock PUs and RG927 comes with DiMarzio/Ibanez stock PUs.



I know  I have an rg927qm with a dimarzio crunch lab. Still the best guitar I've ever owned. I even had a prestige series ibanez 7 and I like this one better for some reason. 

If you haven't yet, you should use some 0000 steel wool on the neck. It makes a HUGE difference. So nice and smooth. I use it on all my necks now.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> I know  I have an rg927qm with a dimarzio crunch lab. Still the best guitar I've ever owned. I even had a prestige series ibanez 7 and I like this one better for some reason.
> 
> If you haven't yet, you should use some 0000 steel wool on the neck. It makes a HUGE difference. So nice and smooth. I use it on all my necks now.



Nice! It's the best guitar I've ever owned too.

You mean like sand the neck?


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Nice! It's the best guitar I've ever owned too.
> 
> You mean like sand the neck?



Sort of. It basically polishes it. 0000 steel wool is so fine it doesn't really sand. It gets rid of the "gritty" sort of feeling and makes it smooth, shiny and super fast. The non-prestige ibanez's all basically have overspray from the laquer on the necks. This gets rid of it. You'll thank me when it's done. You don't even need to take the neck off or anything.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> Sort of. It basically polishes it. 0000 steel wool is so fine it doesn't really sand. It gets rid of the "gritty" sort of feeling and makes it smooth, shiny and super fast. The non-prestige ibanez's all basically have overspray from the laquer on the necks. This gets rid of it. You'll thank me when it's done. You don't even need to take the neck off or anything.



Sounds great! The neck is super soft, but I'll see if I can find that steel wool you mentioned and give it a try . Thanks for the advice Ricky!


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Sounds great! The neck is super soft, but I'll see if I can find that steel wool you mentioned and give it a try . Thanks for the advice Ricky!



No problem. You shouldn't have any trouble. It's super common. You can actually use it to scrub pots and pans and stuff too lol


----------



## riffy

RickyCigs said:


> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225063/
> 
> not sure which redwirez to use. the mic choice played a very important role in this tone. you'll have to just experiment. hes using a marshall cab in the video so i would say start with the bogner g12t-75 and maybe the sm57. then just try different mics. anything thats 2" distance and cap edge should work fairly well.
> 
> also, ive hit 2100 plays on my youtube, so this will be my tone for the hundred. at 2200 views ill make another one. possibly ola's engl retrotube?




Bro, that freakin' sounds awesome! Thank you so much for sharing so much!

Gary


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

Learning a few Deftones songs...Recorded this real quick. Hd500 & LTD SCT607B. Used RickyCigs (awesome) Diezel patch.

https://soundcloud.com/cityofghosts/rocket-skates


----------



## xCaptainx

To be honest I think my love affair with the HD500 is over. I had a really good long HD500 nerd out today, same as I always do. 

Then went and caught up with some friends later in the evening who had their Axe FX ultra and Axe FX II setups in the room. I dialed up a 5150 tone in 10 seconds (I've owned 4 5150s in my time, they are my favourite high gain amp) 

I've had the HD500 since day one (seriously, got the first one that arrived in New Zealand) and it simply doesn't do the 5150 tone I want, or like. Nothing close to it actually. 

My current bands are pure rhythm only, I don't need crazy effects (I still have my B rig which has a Line 6 M5 on a pedaltrain nano, so if I need a basic digital delay before the amp, I'll do that) 

I think I'm going to sell up, move a few guitars and look for a 2nd hand Axe Fx Standard. I just want the 5150 tone and continue with my D.I / Powered monitor setup.


----------



## fps

I'm also interested to know if anyone's got good synthy tones out of the POD HD and what FX blocks they'd recommend starting with. I assume some kind of octave, maybe two, with some delay and a filter sweep of some kind. 

There isn't really a good envelope filter on the POD HD is there? Otherwise it's miraculous of course.


----------



## Poltergeist

fps said:


> I'm also interested to know if anyone's got good synthy tones out of the POD HD and what FX blocks they'd recommend starting with. I assume some kind of octave, maybe two, with some delay and a filter sweep of some kind.
> 
> There isn't really a good envelope filter on the POD HD is there? Otherwise it's miraculous of course.



there are a ton of Synth patches on Custom tone if you wish to see what others are using... I personally like what Johnny is doing in this Youtube video.. Gave me some great inspiration.


----------



## Dabo Fett

I'm thinking about picking up a hd pro rackmount today, but with the 500x coming out, should I wait for a hd pro x? Not just for the little extra dsp, but will there also be a drop in price on the current pro?


----------



## tripguitar

EDIT: i replied to the post above, which i had misread. my reply was therefore irrelevant.

un-related:

can the way you plug in the power supply affect hum or noise? i was getting some extra buzz/noise the other night, and when i turned off the noise gate to check it out i realized it was the sound of my ceiling fan's motor coming through my HD500!! someone told me to un-plug the power supply, and plug it backwards (compared to how i have it plugged in now). just wondering if my buddy is full of shit or if there's some validity to it. (i would check myself, but i will be away from my rig for a few days)


----------



## RickyCigs

tripguitar said:


> EDIT: i replied to the post above, which i had misread. my reply was therefore irrelevant.
> 
> un-related:
> 
> can the way you plug in the power supply affect hum or noise? i was getting some extra buzz/noise the other night, and when i turned off the noise gate to check it out i realized it was the sound of my ceiling fan's motor coming through my HD500!! someone told me to un-plug the power supply, and plug it backwards (compared to how i have it plugged in now). just wondering if my buddy is full of shit or if there's some validity to it. (i would check myself, but i will be away from my rig for a few days)



Either your buddy is an idiot or he takes you for one. The direction the plug is facing makes no difference. 

Different things can add noise through the electrical circuits. The pod is fairly sensitive. If your not plugged into a power bar you should start with that. If that doesn't help try a different outlet. I had an issue with noise just having my pa speaker plugged into the same power bar. It wasn't even turned on! 

If no outlet makes a difference then you might just have a poor ground in your house. If that's the case you'll either have to just live with it, or buy a high quality power bar that isolates the dirty power. The ones they sell for really high end home theatre setups work well.


----------



## tripguitar

RickyCigs said:


> Either your buddy is an idiot or he takes you for one. The direction the plug is facing makes no difference.
> 
> Different things can add noise through the electrical circuits. The pod is fairly sensitive. If your not plugged into a power bar you should start with that. If that doesn't help try a different outlet. I had an issue with noise just having my pa speaker plugged into the same power bar. It wasn't even turned on!
> 
> If no outlet makes a difference then you might just have a poor ground in your house. If that's the case you'll either have to just live with it, or buy a high quality power bar that isolates the dirty power. The ones they sell for really high end home theatre setups work well.


 
Thanks Ricky! good advice here. Although he said to switch not because of which way it was facing but because the positives/negatives were reversed. i believe he said "you've got your polarity reversed" 

meh i trust you more than him!! thanks again.


----------



## RickyCigs

tripguitar said:


> Thanks Ricky! good advice here. Although he said to switch not because of which way it was facing but because the positives/negatives were reversed. i believe he said "you've got your polarity reversed"
> 
> meh i trust you more than him!! thanks again.



Pretty sure it doesn't work like that. The third round prong is the ground. If it mattered which way it went it would have one prong wider than the other.

It's too bad more people don't trust me more than their friends! Lol


----------



## MikeDojcsak

Anyone have anything close to an Intervals style patch? If you've got lead and rhythm, that's even cooler!


----------



## Poltergeist

I normally record my Pod via SPDIF Out into my interface, and almost all my patches were created with Combo Power Amp Mode selected... What I'm wondering, do you have to use Studio/Direct for recording via SPDIF, or is it cool to leave it in Combo Power Amp mode? Studio Direct just sucks out a lot of the low end punch in some of my patches, that's why I'm wondering if others record in a non-studio/direct mode as well for the purpose of preserving the EQ.


----------



## Allealex

I really love to use my Pod as a preamp and i'm using my 6505 112's power amp, but i think i'm gonna sell it because i don't use it if not as a power amp, so i want to buy a new power amp, do you guys know if a tube power amp is better than a SS one?


----------



## RickyCigs

Allealex said:


> I really love to use my Pod as a preamp and i'm using my 6505 112's power amp, but i think i'm gonna sell it because i don't use it if not as a power amp, so i want to buy a new power amp, do you guys know if a tube power amp is better than a SS one?



It's all preference. There really isn't a "better" solid state will be much lighter and cost you less over time since you won't be replacing tubes.


----------



## RickyCigs

Poltergeist said:


> I normally record my Pod via SPDIF Out into my interface, and almost all my patches were created with Combo Power Amp Mode selected... What I'm wondering, do you have to use Studio/Direct for recording via SPDIF, or is it cool to leave it in Combo Power Amp mode? Studio Direct just sucks out a lot of the low end punch in some of my patches, that's why I'm wondering if others record in a non-studio/direct mode as well for the purpose of preserving the EQ.



I'm pretty sure combo mode has a bass boost. Really you can do whatever you want. There isn't a right or wrong, but there's a chance that you could get a better tone using the "proper" setting.


----------



## Allealex

RickyCigs said:


> It's all preference. There really isn't a "better" solid state will be much lighter and cost you less over time since you won't be replacing tubes.



Ok thanks!


----------



## Dabo Fett

as im waiting for my hd pro to come in the mail, i was reading the manual and came up with a question that hopefully ends in yes. can you use bass cab mics on the guitar cab sims? i use my real shure sm7b on my guitars all the time, and i was excited to see it listed as an option until i saw it was a bass cab mic for some reason


----------



## RickyCigs

Dabo Fett said:


> as im waiting for my hd pro to come in the mail, i was reading the manual and came up with a question that hopefully ends in yes. can you use bass cab mics on the guitar cab sims? i use my real shure sm7b on my guitars all the time, and i was excited to see it listed as an option until i saw it was a bass cab mic for some reason



No, you can't. Sorry.


----------



## RickyCigs

Ok, so a little bit has been brewing. 

First thing to share is for anyone that uses my Satan HD patch. I found a way to get an even more Ola-ish tone. Record your first track with the patch unaltered, and then for the second track, turn the frequency to 92% on the Q filter. It gives you that really bright twangy/metallic string tone. Sounds so killer together. 

That being said, I finally finished my Feared cover song. I just need to film my play through and it will be time for sharing. Then you can hear a sample of what I'm talking about. 

Also, I'm getting close to 2200 views, and that means a new tone! I won't even cheat and use the altered Satan HD patch as the tone.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

Hey Ricky, what settings would you recommend for getting a modern Deftones-ish tone?


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

itsallinmyh3ad said:


> Hey Ricky, what settings would you recommend for getting a modern Deftones-ish tone?



I actually got a patch for that. A clean one that sounds lovely with dissonant chords or picking (like what you hear in "Hexagram" in the intro). And then I got two distorted patches. One is low-gain and the other is high-gain with a bit of vintage flavor to it. Roll down the volume on your guitar while playing through either and you can see how versatile they are. I can give 'em to ya.


----------



## RickyCigs

That sounds easier than me figuring it out lol


----------



## EricSVT18

what do you guys think of this song idea? It's something I came up with quickly and haven't finished the whole song yet. 

https://soundcloud.com/ericsvt18/songidea01


----------



## Poltergeist

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I actually got a patch for that. A clean one that sounds lovely with dissonant chords or picking (like what you hear in "Hexagram" in the intro). And then I got two distorted patches. One is low-gain and the other is high-gain with a bit of vintage flavor to it. Roll down the volume on your guitar while playing through either and you can see how versatile they are. I can give 'em to ya.



I would appreciate/be intrested in some Deftones-ish patches. I really love Stephen Carpenters' tone and try to model a lot of my patches around his tone/ Chino's rhythm tone. I'd love to hear what you've created... I do have a high-gain dual Angel F-ball patch that I think is pretty close to what you hear on Diamond Eyes and Koi No Yokan that I'm willing to share as well...


----------



## JohnIce

Just made a pretty ridiculous synth tone in the POD HD500, which I'm using in the loop of my Axe-Fx. The HD500's pedal controls the Whammy on the Axe-Fx via midi


----------



## feilong29

JohnIce said:


> Just made a pretty ridiculous synth tone in the POD HD500, which I'm using in the loop of my Axe-Fx. The HD500's pedal controls the Whammy on the Axe-Fx via midi




Interesting!


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I actually got a patch for that. A clean one that sounds lovely with dissonant chords or picking (like what you hear in "Hexagram" in the intro). And then I got two distorted patches. One is low-gain and the other is high-gain with a bit of vintage flavor to it. Roll down the volume on your guitar while playing through either and you can see how versatile they are. I can give 'em to ya.



That'd be awesome!


----------



## meambobbo

tripguitar said:


> Thanks Ricky! good advice here. Although he said to switch not because of which way it was facing but because the positives/negatives were reversed. i believe he said "you've got your polarity reversed"
> 
> meh i trust you more than him!! thanks again.


 
positive and negative on an alternating current... 

I believe the large plug is "hot" and the smaller plug is "neutral". Neutral is said to be "live" and carries current, although it is generally kept near ground potential. The "hot" is where the potential is constantly reversing, causing current to flow from hot to neutral or from neutral to hot.

The Pod HD power supply is a DC power supply designed to convert AC to DC. Since the part you plug in the outlet is AC, it doesn't matter what direction you plug it in. The transformer will supply a constant source of DC in the same direction regardless.


----------



## RickyCigs

here is the first mix of my cover. the hd500 sounds great even alongside the mighty Feared!

https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/possessed-cover-first-mix


----------



## feilong29

RickyCigs said:


> here is the first mix of my cover. the hd500 sounds great even alongside the mighty Feared!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/possessed-cover-first-mix



That sounds so awesome!


----------



## RickyCigs

feilong29 said:


> That sounds so awesome!



Thanks!


----------



## JEngelking

Alas, I wasn't able to get the HD Pro with the crazy good price that I wanted. 

I will await another deal. 
Soon...


----------



## Dabo Fett

so i just got my hd pro, and while its not a replacement for my mesa mark v, its definitely stopped my gas for alot of other amps and effects and is definitely an amazing tool for writing and demoing. any tips for getting rid of that high end digitally fizz i seem to get? i believe in my first patch ive gotten rid of most of it, but i had to use eq's before and after. any other useful tips?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Dabo Fett said:


> so i just got my hd pro, and while its not a replacement for my mesa mark v, its definitely stopped my gas for alot of other amps and effects and is definitely an amazing tool for writing and demoing. any tips for getting rid of that high end digitally fizz i seem to get? i believe in my first patch ive gotten rid of most of it, but i had to use eq's before and after. any other useful tips?



It goes beyond writing and demoing; you can make songs and records too. Read Meambobbo's tone guide and you'll get an idea on how to achieve good patches.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Just trying out a new HD500 Tone. No post-processing at all-straight recording from the interface. If you're interested in the patch let me know.

Excuse the poor quality.


----------



## meambobbo

Dabo Fett said:


> so i just got my hd pro, and while its not a replacement for my mesa mark v, its definitely stopped my gas for alot of other amps and effects and is definitely an amazing tool for writing and demoing. any tips for getting rid of that high end digitally fizz i seem to get? i believe in my first patch ive gotten rid of most of it, but i had to use eq's before and after. any other useful tips?



my four quickest pieces of advice:
1) Mid-Focus EQ - it's got a low pass filter to trim or roll-off the nasty high end

2) Lower cab resonance and decay DEP settings - these can muck up the clarity of the tone. But this tends to make the tone a little thinner, so you gotta EQ out more top end

3) A little reverb or E.R. This can help the thickness lost from the above tip. Any kind of decay added to the tone is more likely to cancel high end than low end. Reverb is best because it's like a ton of delays.

4) Dual cabs - this gets tricky due to phase issues - check my guide in my sig for more in-depth stuff.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Got my new bass in the mail on Wednesday. Learned my first ever song (by another artist) on bass today (aside from my original stuff that I write and record). Took about an hour by ear.

So, I have been tweaking a bass patch for you guys using some DI files I already had recorded. But now that I have a bass for myself, I am able to get alot more work done faster. - The patch currently sounds very good when mixed with MY guitar tones..... It doesn't sound "as good" here in this cover video since the guys from The Contortionist have their own tones that are different than mine.

But it is still a good demonstration. - I will get up a video/soundclip of the isolated patch (including me scrolling the through the effects) up soon for you all.

I recommend listening to this through good speakers or through headphones to hear the full effect. (Those of you who know how bass playthroughs can be also know the trouble that mixing bass causes sometimes and can make it hard to hear.)


----------



## MikeDojcsak

MikeDojcsak said:


> Anyone have anything close to an Intervals style patch? If you've got lead and rhythm, that's even cooler!



Perhaps you could chime in on this Ricky?


----------



## RickyCigs

MikeDojcsak said:


> Perhaps you could chime in on this Ricky?



Haha I'm glad you guys are thinking of me  

To be honest, I've never even listened to them before. Give me a good song title to work with and I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

RickyCigs said:


> Haha I'm glad you guys are thinking of me
> 
> To be honest, I've never even listened to them before. Give me a good song title to work with and I'll see what I can do!



All they really got is a five track EP. There is a video on Youtube of Aaron Marshall from Intervals breaking down a playthrough of a song as well as going through some of his patches on his Axe-Fx. (Good starting point.)

But to be honest, any real, stereotypical Djent tone will get you the Intervals-sound.

As for the lead, use a Bulb lead patch (Ricky uses it), but I also have a lead patch you might be interested in if you tweak it to match your pickups.


----------



## RickyCigs

Wings of Obsidian said:


> All they really got is a five track EP. There is a video on Youtube of Aaron Marshall from Intervals breaking down a playthrough of a song as well as going through some of his patches on his Axe-Fx. (Good starting point.)
> 
> But to be honest, any real, stereotypical Djent tone will get you the Intervals-sound.
> 
> As for the lead, use a Bulb lead patch (Ricky uses it), but I also have a lead patch you might be interested in if you tweak it to match your pickups.




Tis a fine lead patch! 

I just listened to some intervals. Sounds like chimpspanner. There's a fairly new song/video posted that the tone is quite different. Not sure if I should go for that one or an older one. I think it's called epiphany.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

RickyCigs said:


> Tis a fine lead patch!
> 
> I just listened to some intervals. Sounds like chimpspanner. There's a fairly new song/video posted that the tone is quite different. Not sure if I should go for that one or an older one. I think it's called epiphany.



"Epiphany" is the closing track on their little EP. 
Yes, the tone is different, but to my ears, it is not much....

Personally, I prefer the lead tone and rhythm tone on "Epiphany". (I think Aaron wanted that track to either standout and sound different...or he just probably got his Axe-Fx at that time and just continued recording and didn't want to re-record all the other songs. Could also be due to constraints on money and studio time. You never know...)


----------



## ZXIIIT

I've been lurking in this thread for a while, waiting for that one day when I get a POD HD PRO and stuff, but seeing as how Line6 just released the HD500x, could this be a hint of a new rack unit?


----------



## RickyCigs

Wings of Obsidian said:


> "Epiphany" is the closing track on their little EP.
> Yes, the tone is different, but to my ears, it is not much....
> 
> Personally, I prefer the lead tone and rhythm tone on "Epiphany". (I think Aaron wanted that track to either standout and sound different...or he just probably got his Axe-Fx at that time and just continued recording and didn't want to re-record all the other songs. Could also be due to constraints on money and studio time. You never know...)



I couldn't find the video where he goes through his patches, but I don't need it anyway. I think this will be the next patch I post. I think I only need about 20 more plays on my YouTube channel 

On a side note, they're from Canada, so I like them even more now! Maybe after the intervals patch ill have to do a threat signal patch to honor my Canadian metal brethren!


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

RickyCigs said:


> I couldn't find the video where he goes through his patches, but I don't need it anyway. I think this will be the next patch I post. I think I only need about 20 more plays on my YouTube channel
> 
> On a side note, they're from Canada, so I like them even more now! Maybe after the intervals patch ill have to do a threat signal patch to honor my Canadian metal brethren!



Power to the Canadians! You should also do a good Protest The Hero one!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

JoshuaSeaEater said:


> Power to the Canadians! You should also do a good Protest The Hero one!



Might as well do a Nickelback one and a Justin Beiber one while you are at it...

...trolled...


----------



## Dabo Fett

I second a protest the hero patch though. I know live they've used splawns, rectos, 5150s so they're all over the place though


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Weird question...

What kind of delay and settings do I have to use to get that delayed, lead tremolo-picking sound that Lee Malia and Jona Weinhofen use in BMTH? (You can hear it from 2:20 through about 2:58 in this song during the chorus. - They have used that sound in other songs and albums.)



(Shame about Jona leaving the band. But the band picked up a keyboardist, so I guess that's cool.)


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Might as well do a Nickelback one and a Justin Beiber one while you are at it...
> 
> ...trolled...



Ugh... Nickleback. So much shame...  Beiber can stay though; there are much worse pop stars. Plus I like knowing that chicks around the globe get panty soup over a fellow Canadian.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

JoshuaSeaEater said:


> Ugh... Nickleback. So much shame...  Beiber can stay though; there are much worse pop stars. Plus I like knowing that twelve year old Tweens around the globe get panty soup over a fellow Canadian.



Fixed.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

Dear lord LOL.


----------



## RickyCigs

looks like i hit 2102 views today. as soon as i get a chance ill be making some tones! but only if you listen to my cover that i posted at the top of this page 

Edit: actually it was 2202 views! Woohoo!!!


----------



## riffy

RickyCigs said:


> here is the first mix of my cover. the hd500 sounds great even alongside the mighty Feared!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/possessed-cover-first-mix




BALAMO!! Sounds awesome duder!!!!!! Love that tone!

Gary


----------



## ayaotd

This is going to be an extremely noob question. How do I minimize the humming on my tone using the Uber amp? Is it due to the massive amounts of gain? I have read meambobbo's guide and started making my own patches, but it is a lot to take in/learn! I have made a patch with the Treadplate, and the Uber, started one with the ENGL but found it weak/could not get the sound I wanted. My other question is how do you guys use your noise gate? Do you use it so there is no unnecessary humming? Would that solve my problem with the uber?


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Weird question...
> 
> What kind of delay and settings do I have to use to get that delayed, lead tremolo-picking sound that Lee Malia and Jona Weinhofen use in BMTH? (You can hear it from 2:20 through about 2:58 in this song during the chorus. - They have used that sound in other songs and albums.)
> 
> 
> 
> (Shame about Jona leaving the band. But the band picked up a keyboardist, so I guess that's cool.)




Bumpage.


----------



## RickyCigs

ayaotd said:


> This is going to be an extremely noob question. How do I minimize the humming on my tone using the Uber amp? Is it due to the massive amounts of gain? I have read meambobbo's guide and started making my own patches, but it is a lot to take in/learn! I have made a patch with the Treadplate, and the Uber, started one with the ENGL but found it weak/could not get the sound I wanted. My other question is how do you guys use your noise gate? Do you use it so there is no unnecessary humming? Would that solve my problem with the uber?



I set my gates so that they only only when I play something. I only really play hard notes though. And I always use two gates. 

You can download the patches in my sig to get an idea.


----------



## Purelojik

So i've been messing around with the pod some more after building that redwood guitar with the BKP supermassive p90 in them i wanted to share some of my latest clips.

with the p90's
https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/djentials



Same patch as the p90's just used with a ceramic Nailbomb

https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/ceramic-wip

https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/cradled-by-stars


----------



## leechmasterargentina

ayaotd said:


> This is going to be an extremely noob question. How do I minimize the humming on my tone using the Uber amp? Is it due to the massive amounts of gain? I have read meambobbo's guide and started making my own patches, but it is a lot to take in/learn! I have made a patch with the Treadplate, and the Uber, started one with the ENGL but found it weak/could not get the sound I wanted. My other question is how do you guys use your noise gate? Do you use it so there is no unnecessary humming? Would that solve my problem with the uber?



One hard gate at the very beginning and one at the very end, after the amp. I guess that was Meambobbos's idea since I took it from there. The hard gate works very well and according to Meambobbos, it doesn't colour the signal. Default settings should work fine unless you're getting some kind of interference in your guitar. Setting both levels (in and out) to the same makes the gating even more precise.


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> One hard gate at the very beginning and one at the very end, after the amp. I guess that was Meambobbos's idea since I took it from there. The hard gate works very well and according to Meambobbos, it doesn't colour the signal. Default settings should work fine unless you're getting some kind of interference in your guitar. Setting both levels (in and out) to the same makes the gating even more precise.




I find that a gate at the very end does basically nothing. I always have mine at the start if the chain and right before the amp. If theres still noise, move the second gate around and see if it changes.


----------



## Alice AKW

I use one hard gate, usually it goes EQ > Screamer > Gate > Amp, works nice for me.


----------



## ayaotd

Thanks guys! I reread the portion on the guide on gate, and also read through the tips on here. Solid help as usual!


----------



## xCaptainx

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Bumpage.




- F.A.Q.

that gives you a run down of that setup. I've asked Jona a similar question and I'm pretty sure just a basic Boss digital delay DD7 before the amp can give you that sound, it's what I do on my patch to emulate that sound. 

It's a sound that very popular in post rock/shoegaze, just suck a digital delay before your amp and play with the mix and decay. For leads I tend to have the delay set at 330ms with a 30 to 40 percent mix, I'd put them higher for a more 'layered' sound with lots of repeats.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

xCaptainx said:


> - F.A.Q.
> 
> that gives you a run down of that setup. I've asked Jona a similar question and I'm pretty sure just a basic Boss digital delay DD7 before the amp can give you that sound, it's what I do on my patch to emulate that sound.
> 
> It's a sound that very popular in post rock/shoegaze, just suck a digital delay before your amp and play with the mix and decay. For leads I tend to have the delay set at 330ms with a 30 to 40 percent mix, I'd put them higher for a more 'layered' sound with lots of repeats.



Awh shit, you gotta be kidding me...the answer was sitting right there on a freakin' tumblr...

Thanks a ton xCaptainx!  I actually was playing with a digital delay set at a triplet delay and just playing with the decay and slowly pulling back on the time until I got it just about right. Lemme try your suggestion and I will continue tweaking and see what I get. 

You rock man, appreciate the help!


----------



## xCaptainx

No prob! Jona is actually quite approachable online, flick him a tweet, I'm sure you'll get a response!


----------



## RickyCigs

heres something interesting. Ola Englund is now charging 100 euros to make an axe fx 2 preset. genius. pure genius.

that being said, i will continue to give away my tones for free! (until i buy an axe fx2 but that probably a couple years away still)

hopefully tonight ill have a chance to make the Intervals patch. i downloaded both their ep's and im digging them quite a bit so it shouldnt be too difficult.


----------



## xCaptainx

wow, better go grab his current presets pretty quickly!


----------



## RickyCigs

xCaptainx said:


> wow, better go grab his current presets pretty quickly!



His current presets are still free on his website. The ones he charges for are custom tone matches. Basically what I do for free for you guys


----------



## RickyCigs

I don't know if you guys have heard about this yet, but peavey has a really interesting product called the musebox. It has Revalver on it as well as a drum machine. Oh, and it can run two vst plugins at a time. Revalver + ir loader? Might be a fair contender for the pod... Especially with the $1000 price tag. It's almost like a pod and a two notes torpedo in one box....


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

RickyCigs said:


> I don't know if you guys have heard about this yet, but peavey has a really interesting product called the musebox. It has Revalver on it as well as a drum machine. Oh, and it can run two vst plugins at a time. Revalver + ir loader? Might be a fair contender for the pod... Especially with the $1000 price tag. It's almost like a pod and a two notes torpedo in one box....



Currently checking out...


----------



## RickyCigs

I picked up the 2014 guitar world buyers guide so I'm now enlightened lol the musebox was one of the most interesting things in it for sure. The pod hd pro was in it as well, but that's not really anything new to us lol


----------



## RickyCigs

not sure if you guys are still interested, but i went ahead and made an Intervals patch 

heres a sample!
https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/intervals-djent-tone-match
and heres the patch!
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225238/


i only ask that you please share my music with at least one of your friends. im doing tone matching by request out if the goodness of my heart and dont ask for anything else in return. any feedback is appreciated as always. 

if there is a tone that you would like to hear next, please inbox me with your suggest and put the band/tone in the subject box. this way i dont lose all of your requests!


----------



## Veldar

Any guys tried to get a cliff like wah sound from the Pod's at all?


----------



## ayaotd

What do you guys typically do to make a patch more "lead" like?
Also RickyCigs! Did you make a All Shall Perish patch or am I imagining that?


----------



## RickyCigs

ayaotd said:


> What do you guys typically do to make a patch more "lead" like?
> Also RickyCigs! Did you make a All Shall Perish patch or am I imagining that?




i did make one quite a while back that was somewhat similar, but i scrapped it to de-clutter my customtone page. perhaps that should be my next one. they are my favorite band, so i should probably have a tone for them....


and i just use a bulb lead patch that i got from someone that tried to make his axe-fx settings. 

my advice for making a lead patch would be take your favorite rhythm patch, use a little less gain, a bunch more compression, some analog delay and possibly some e.r. if you dont have the dsp left for a reverb. also, lower your gate setting so that notes dont cut off.


----------



## Alice AKW

ayaotd said:


> What do you guys typically do to make a patch more "lead" like?
> Also RickyCigs! Did you make a All Shall Perish patch or am I imagining that?



I generally saturate the tone with a little more gain, boost the mids in my pre-eq, and roll off some of the highs to get it nice and smooth.


----------



## Nemonic

Hi guys. Few people have mentioned a pair of small and cheap monitors for the HD in this thread, something like M-Audio. Do you remember which model was it? Do you got any other tips for small and cheap nearfields?


----------



## PodHdBean

the maudio av40 are the cheapest new next would be the bx5 they both work great just depends how much you want to spend.i recommend the bx5 since they have 5 inch woofers.


Nemonic said:


> Hi guys. Few people have mentioned a pair of small and cheap monitors for the HD in this thread, something like M-Audio. Do you remember which model was it? Do you got any other tips for small and cheap nearfields?


----------



## RickyCigs

Nemonic said:


> Hi guys. Few people have mentioned a pair of small and cheap monitors for the HD in this thread, something like M-Audio. Do you remember which model was it? Do you got any other tips for small and cheap nearfields?



Lately I'm hearing great things about the jbl 2335 I think the model number is. They're only $200. I use the m-audio bx5's and I really like them, but I got them used for basically nothing.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

I own the M-Audio AV40. They are quite good for their price and their size. If you have the money for something better like the bx5 go for them since the AV40 cuts a bit the bass frequencies.


----------



## Poltergeist

So do the m audio BX8's give more of a bass presence? better for say playing my bass guitar through them with the POD for recording ? how much of a difference compared to the BX5's?


----------



## RickyCigs

RickyCigs said:


> not sure if you guys are still interested, but i went ahead and made an Intervals patch
> 
> heres a sample!
> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/intervals-djent-tone-match
> and heres the patch!
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225238/
> 
> 
> i only ask that you please share my music with at least one of your friends. im doing tone matching by request out if the goodness of my heart and dont ask for anything else in return. any feedback is appreciated as always.
> 
> if there is a tone that you would like to hear next, please inbox me with your suggest and put the band/tone in the subject box. this way i dont lose all of your requests!



Bump for next page action


----------



## RickyCigs

Poltergeist said:


> So do the m audio BX8's give more of a bass presence? better for say playing my bass guitar through them with the POD for recording ? how much of a difference compared to the BX5's?



I would say quite a difference. The bigger the speaker, the lower the bass frequencies you'll be able to hear. 

Or, you could buy small studio monitors and save for a studio sub...


----------



## Poltergeist

RickyCigs said:


> I would say quite a difference. The bigger the speaker, the lower the bass frequencies you'll be able to hear.
> 
> Or, you could buy small studio monitors and save for a studio sub...



Thats a pretty good idea.. I'll have to search Ebay and see if I can find any monitor/studio sub combo deals..


----------



## Nemonic

Try to do a bit of research first. There are people saying that your room should be well treated and suited for subwoofer, so it might actually harm your sound.
There are some 5/8 models that have the same frequency range. The difference is that you hear the bass part a bit more with the bigger woofer.

Thank you.

Rick, has my Facebook message reached you? Just asking.


----------



## meambobbo

in general, cone size relates to low end, although there's a lot of technical factors involved in why that's actually true that aren't necessarily rules. for instance, lots of bass cabs use 10's while guitar cabs use 12's, yet this is backwards from what you'd expect.

i have the BX8's and am a fan. I have also heard good things about the Rockit 8's and Yamaha HS's. Beyond that, you're getting into some serious $$


----------



## RickyCigs

Nemonic said:


> Try to do a bit of research first. There are people saying that your room should be well treated and suited for subwoofer, so it might actually harm your sound.
> There are some 5/8 models that have the same frequency range. The difference is that you hear the bass part a bit more with the bigger woofer.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Rick, has my Facebook message reached you? Just asking.



Haha yes it has. Just busy working on my car today


----------



## meambobbo

as for room treatment, just give up. trapping bass is rather difficult - an inch of foam won't stop it from going right through that and bouncing off the walls. the best you can do is get some thicker corner wedges for the corners of the room. unless you want to tear the walls up and start building panel traps.

I would go with the 8" monitors and not worry about the sub. The BX8's put out plenty bass. I've run a number of bass tests through them and was actually really impressed at how deep and clear the bass was. i'm also impressed they survived - that shit was loud.


----------



## surfthealien

RickyCigs said:


> not sure if you guys are still interested, but i went ahead and made an Intervals patch
> 
> heres a sample!
> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/intervals-djent-tone-match
> and heres the patch!
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225238/
> 
> 
> i only ask that you please share my music with at least one of your friends. im doing tone matching by request out if the goodness of my heart and dont ask for anything else in return. any feedback is appreciated as always.
> 
> if there is a tone that you would like to hear next, please inbox me with your suggest and put the band/tone in the subject box. this way i dont lose all of your requests!



I think you did a awesome job with this patch! Intervals has been a favorite of mine for a while I found them on pandora of all places. listening to "killswitch radio" at work. I did a short tone test with your patch I am really liking it. I wonder if i can squeeze in a delay to make a solo tone with it?

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/rickys-patch


----------



## RickyCigs

surfthealien said:


> I think you did a awesome job with this patch! Intervals has been a favorite of mine for a while I found them on pandora of all places. listening to "killswitch radio" at work. I did a short tone test with your patch I am really liking it. I wonder if i can squeeze in a delay to make a solo tone with it?
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/rickys-patch



Thanks! I would say if you take out the second gate or maybe the pre amp eq you could replace it with a delay. Since its only a single amp patch there is more than enough dsp left over


----------



## Poltergeist

meambobbo said:


> as for room treatment, just give up. trapping bass is rather difficult - an inch of foam won't stop it from going right through that and bouncing off the walls. the best you can do is get some thicker corner wedges for the corners of the room. unless you want to tear the walls up and start building panel traps.
> 
> I would go with the 8" monitors and not worry about the sub. The BX8's put out plenty bass. I've run a number of bass tests through them and was actually really impressed at how deep and clear the bass was. i'm also impressed they survived - that shit was loud.



That's good to hear from your personal experience, meambobbo. I'll probably go with the Bx8's. I thought I'd have to fork out some hefty coin to buy the pair in mint condition but there are some pairs on Ebay going for as low as $349.00 . So I may be getting them sooner than later... It's getting kinda old using my home stereo system and RCA speakers. Bass sounds terribly muffled and it pops at high volumes. Really hindering my desire and ability to record/mix right now... 

Thanks again, guys for your helpful advice! Much respect


----------



## PodHdBean

Try craigslist or the used section on guitar centers website .I've had bad experience with a blown tweater .try before you buy if u can


Poltergeist said:


> That's good to hear from your personal experience, meambobbo. I'll probably go with the Bx8's. I thought I'd have to fork out some hefty coin to buy the pair in mint condition but there are some pairs on Ebay going for as low as $349.00 . So I may be getting them sooner than later... It's getting kinda old using my home stereo system and RCA speakers. Bass sounds terribly muffled and it pops at high volumes. Really hindering my desire and ability to record/mix right now...
> 
> Thanks again, guys for your helpful advice! Much respect


----------



## Indigenous

How successfully could I run an HD500 through a tube amp? I have someone offering me one at a good price, but my only qualm is that I have nothing to run it through other than a Fender Deville. Would I be able to use the sims on it, or would I only be able to use it as an effects kind of thing?


----------



## Nemonic

Man, it is pretty annoying at least for me to answer the same question all over. 
Search this thread and/or google it using the keyword. 
You can use 4 cable method if it has FX Loop (search says it has). Please, do not ask what does 4 cable method mean.


----------



## Indigenous

I appreciate the response. I suppose I wasn't very clear in my first post. I'm familiar with the 4cm, and I know that it is feasible to run it through a tube amp. I was under the impression that the amp will still give a bit of color to the POD, making it sound differently from a POD running through a PA system or a power amp. I'll also admit that I confused myself a bit with the FX in and out, because they are labeled differently on the Deville. I'm not the brightest sometimes.

What I should have asked is if it would be worth it for me to get the POD, considering my current options. I love the sounds it can get, so I figured after a bit of research it wouldn't hurt to pose my question to everyone here, since you all know quite a bit about it. 

Sorry for the confusion, and for annoying you to answer this question.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Indigenous said:


> I appreciate the response. I suppose I wasn't very clear in my first post. I'm familiar with the 4cm, and I know that it is feasible to run it through a tube amp. I was under the impression that the amp will still give a bit of color to the POD, making it sound differently from a POD running through a PA system or a power amp. I'll also admit that I confused myself a bit with the FX in and out, because they are labeled differently on the Deville. I'm not the brightest sometimes.
> 
> What I should have asked is if it would be worth it for me to get the POD, considering my current options. I love the sounds it can get, so I figured after a bit of research it wouldn't hurt to pose my question to everyone here, since you all know quite a bit about it.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion, and for annoying you to answer this question.



Man...if the POD sounds great by itself, it sounds even better with a tube amp.


----------



## Nemonic

Man, that is okay and I am glad that you explained the problem. The thing is that this thread highlights when there is a new post, and it pisses easily when you find out that someone asks for something he can do on his own. Now this is not totally your case.
You should start with posting a link to the particular model of your Fender.
I have not played that amp. I assume it is going to give tube voicing to your tone, even saturation when you crank the poweramp a bit.
It is going to sound way different than PA, because you won't be using the cabinet and poweramp modeling.
We also do not know what kind of sound do you aim for. You can always use just the effects, especially in conjunction with both Deville's and POD's FX Loop.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Someone tonematch this please

https://soundcloud.com/nolly/vik-caprice-t-outrageous

(if it's possible). I'm using an RG with Duncan Distortions, if this can help


----------



## meambobbo

Poltergeist said:


> That's good to hear from your personal experience, meambobbo. I'll probably go with the Bx8's. I thought I'd have to fork out some hefty coin to buy the pair in mint condition but there are some pairs on Ebay going for as low as $349.00 . So I may be getting them sooner than later... It's getting kinda old using my home stereo system and RCA speakers. Bass sounds terribly muffled and it pops at high volumes. Really hindering my desire and ability to record/mix right now...
> 
> Thanks again, guys for your helpful advice! Much respect


 
I bought my BX8's off Ebay for around the same price. The seller boxed them like crap and the UPS guy appeared to have dropped the box - out the gate the volume knob on the back was broken on one. I had to send it to M-Audio to fix it, but they did and for not too much money either. Overall it was still a good deal. About 4 years later, one of them stopped working - not sure if it was the same one that was repaired or not. Turned out one of the giant capacitors tied to the power supply blew out - I could see it was quite "puffy". I replaced it myself with some $10 caps - fairly easy repair.

They're still going strong today.


----------



## MikeK

Thanks for that Intervals patch Ricky, anxious to try it out when I get off work today.


----------



## meambobbo

i may be able to score a Kemper KPA for cheaper than you'll find anywhere. Still a pretty penny and I'm a cheap guy. anybody want to chime in and let me know how idiotic it would be for me to pass up this deal?

edit: i realize this is a bit off-topic. but my real question is whether anyone here has used both and can answer whether the KPA is so mindblowingly better than the pod hd, it is worth the money.


----------



## Nemonic

I doubt that there are people who can tell you, because it takes time to learn how to work with POD, while the Kemper seems to be sort of plug'n'play device.

If I were you, I would grab it with both hands. Your work would be still present a lot here, but you would end the suffering of infinite tweaking, probably.


----------



## meambobbo

i found a way to pre-EQ the Pod HD amps last night that has solved my tweaking itch...I'll post it soon - night and day type difference in tone I'm getting. So I'm finalizing all my patches and I'm done. I'm happy with the Pod...would certainly be happier with the Kemper, but how much happier, that is the question.

The way I'd be getting the KPA would be unethical to re-sell. But even if I hocked my Pod, I'd still be paying a wife-angering amount for it.


----------



## Poltergeist

meambobbo said:


> i found a way to pre-EQ the Pod HD amps last night that has solved my tweaking itch...I'll post it soon - night and day type difference in tone I'm getting. So I'm finalizing all my patches and I'm done. I'm happy with the Pod...would certainly be happier with the Kemper, but how much happier, that is the question.
> 
> The way I'd be getting the KPA would be unethical to re-sell. But even if I hocked my Pod, I'd still be paying a wife-angering amount for it.



Interested to see your EQ discovery,bobbo!

I think you should really get the KPA if it doesn't break the bank for ya.... How good of a deal are you getting verses the commercially listed price?


----------



## RickyCigs

Bobbo, I'm not sure if you thought of this yet or not, but you could profile all of your pod tones on the kemper


----------



## RickyCigs

Tonight will be new patch night for me. However, I'll be teasing you with them until I reach the next milestone on my YouTube views  

Today's tone match: All Shall Perish-Awaken The Dreamers
Next tone match: Threat Signal


----------



## meambobbo

Poltergeist said:


> Interested to see your EQ discovery,bobbo!
> 
> I think you should really get the KPA if it doesn't break the bank for ya.... How good of a deal are you getting verses the commercially listed price?


 
Ok, so let's get into this EQ thing... I've always noticed I couldn't get my Periphery patch to have the same "clanking metal" sound in the top end - real rough and grinding, and kinda open at the same time. Like the tone has more of a percussive element to it, rather than just the squishy, chunky palm mutes. I noticed I could get a bit more of that tone recently by using a Parametric EQ to reduce some lower mids (~35% freq, q, and gain) before my amp model. I employed this mostly on my patches with the Uber, as I felt it sounded a bit more natural and similar to a Mark IV - works for both the raucous Lamb of God tone and a Petrucci tone, although there are subtle differences on the center frequency I targeted. Yes, this can reduce some of the squishy goodness of a boosted tone. But if done in the proportions and targeting the right frequency, you get the right balance.

So for my Periphery patch, I have a couple gates, a tube comp, and a q-filter in front the amp. The Q-Filter is what really pre-EQs the amp to get a more focused distortion. I found a setting of around 60% worked best - any lower and there wasn't enough bite in the high end; any higher and the low end thinned out while the high end got a bit harsh.

So I tried something a little different - I pushed the Q-Filter frequency up to about 80% (keep in mind I'm using it in band-pass mode). Normally, I would never go this high. Anything past 70% you start to lose the mids boost to get squishy palm mutes - everything becomes percussive. As expected, I lost my squishy palm mutes, and I got that harsh metallic grinding high end, but the sound was too thin. So I added a Parametric EQ to boost up the punch/lower mids to add that back in. And I found that I could also get some of the squish back, to get my palm mutes a chuggin, but without diminishing the percussive and raucous high end I was trying to dial in. It took a lot of playing around, but I figured it out - and it worked. I can't remember exactly but I believe I settled on the following settings:

Q Filter: BP, Q:0%, Gain:13%, Freq:75%, Mix:35%
Parametric EQ: Lows: 45%, Highs:55%, Q:40%, Freq:30%, Gain:70%

I also found it was essential to run the Parametric EQ AFTER the Q-Filter, or it didn't work correctly.

I applied the same logic for my Chaosphere patch, and it worked perfectly, completely replacing the Screamer; however, the settings were a bit different. I think I used a Q-Filter freq of 90%, and a Parametric freq of 45 or 50%.

On the Periphery patch I'm using the Fireball model. Some sort of midrange boost is essential to tighten it up. That high-frequency Q-Filter gives it quite the nasty treble boost - works great for rhythms but can be harsh for leads. However, you can just turn it off for leads or use the neck pickup and it's ok. I settled on 75% frequency because as you go higher you sacrifice some squishiness that really djent on palm mutes to a raucous, grindy top end. Really around 50-65% gives the most squishy, tight mutes, but it can sound a bit "fake". So 75% was the compromise. I then messed with the Parametric until the sound wasn't ridiculously thin anymore. Overall, the tone is a bit thin and dry sounding, but I find it's bigger than just using the Q-Filter, and sounds more natural. It also sits perfectly in a mix. I'll try to get a clip up tonight.

On the Chaosphere patch, I'm using the Rectifier model, and I'm actually pushing the power section pretty hard. The Screamer always makes it too squishy. Sounds cool to just chug on mutes, but it's obviously lacking and sounds completely fake. I found the Recto responded better to higher Q-Filter freq settings. In fact, I had initially thought I may use 100%. As expected, you lose all squish. Mutes becomes nasty and percussive, like you're playing through single coils. I tried the same settings for the Parametric as I did above with the Fireball, but it just didn't work - I was just adding a little fuzz to the grind. So I tried more to give it the standard ~800-1k midrange boost to bring out the djent. That seemed to not only bring back the appropriate amount of squish, but thickened up the low end enough as well.

Post-EQ wise, I actually found it was easier to dial in my final frequency response. I still kept with the Mid-Focus to tame the extremes. I usually have an additional Parametric, where I can dial in some presence or scoop some of those honky ~700 HZ mids, but I mainly use it to shelf the high-end down with the Highs parameter. I usually end up around 30-35%.

If any of this is confusing, hopefully seeing the posted patches will help. Maybe I'll even make a video


----------



## meambobbo

Hey Rick, I'm definitely not worried about losing my Pod patches. I guess the main things I'd miss about the Pod would be the foot controls and some of the crazier effects that I don't think the Kemper has. I'm also not worried about having to tweak the Pod to get a desired tone - I have a whole setlist of tones I've dialed in, and feel can only be minimally improved. If there's a few more I want to dial in, I could fairly quickly dial them in, now that I feel I know all the tricks. The main concern is money vs. sound quality. I wouldn't use the Kemper to do too much that I'm not already doing on the Pod - the tone would just be better. I'm sure I'd expand to use a few more tones, but my core tones would be the same as I've got on the Pod.


----------



## meambobbo

Rick, definitely try out the advice above on the Fireball for an All Shall Perish tone.


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> Rick, definitely try out the advice above on the Fireball for an All Shall Perish tone.



I think this approach will work better for the threat signal tone, but I was going to try it anyway lol 

All Shall Perish have a lot less of the high end metallic string sound. I talked to Chris Storey about his setup on Awken the dreamers and he said he used a rocktron prophesy into a vht power amp with a Mesa cab. No boost involved. I'm not sure what Ben was using at the time, but I'm sure ill be able to pull it off either way.


----------



## RickyCigs

alright, so this one was a lot trickier than i thought since both guitarists tones are so different from each other. let me know how i did!
https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/all-shall-perish-tone-match


----------



## Veldar

Veldar said:


> Any guys tried to get a cliff like wah sound from the Pod's at all?


----------



## RickyCigs

busy busy busy! 

here is my Threat Signal tone match. pretty damn pleased with this one 
https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/threat-signal-tone-match

any thoughts?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Anybody have a HD Pro that just suddenly stopped receiving input? I've had mine for all of 2 days and it's like a damn brick now...


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Konfyouzd said:


> Anybody have a HD Pro that just suddenly stopped receiving input? I've had mine for all of 2 days and it's like a damn brick now...



Can you please give us more detail of how it happened? check cables and volume pot in the guitar. As dumb as it may sound...I f*cked up last show because I turned down volume on my guitar for the speech and when we started the next song I forgot I had done that, so I was checking the POD's volume, amp plugs, cab plugs...and then I remembered...LOL


----------



## RickyCigs

by this point you must think that i have no life. well, your right. 

that being said, here is my Periphery tone "match" this one was quite tough as well to nail it perfectly. but its fairly close and is quite useable. 

https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/periphery-tone-match

also, something that might interest you is that every one of these tones is single amp/single cab. dont let anyone tell you that you cant get a good tone out of the onboard impulses. could they be better? yes. do they work well as is? yes!


----------



## feilong29

RickyCigs said:


> by this point you must think that i have no life. well, your right.
> 
> that being said, here is my Periphery tone "match" this one was quite tough as well to nail it perfectly. but its fairly close and is quite useable.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/periphery-tone-match
> 
> also, something that might interest you is that every one of these tones is single amp/single cab. dont let anyone tell you that you cant get a good tone out of the onboard impulses. could they be better? yes. do they work well as is? yes!



You do some amazing work brother! They all sound amazing! Can you do a Sybreed patch:  ?????


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

feilong29 said:


> You do some amazing work brother! They all sound amazing! Can you do a Sybreed patch:  ?????




I have been working on a Sybreed patch for awhile now.... (One of my main influences. Top three.) I just can't get it as tight. I am guessing that Drop doesn't use as much gain as we think. He's gotta pull back a bit to maintain that clarity in the chugs. Toying with pre- and post-EQs right now.

But dude, the crazy double-kicks and gallops like in "No Wisdom Brings Solace" and ESPECIALLY in the middle bit of "Ego Bypass Generator" are so tight (compressed) but just killers for your forearm. All the more reason to hit the gym. Lol 

Eh, f*** it, Big Rick can do it better than me.....better than any of us.....


----------



## RickyCigs

feilong29 said:


> You do some amazing work brother! They all sound amazing! Can you do a Sybreed patch:  ?????




Thanks a lot! About 35 more plays on my YouTube channel and I'll share the first one. 135 more plays and I'll share the second, and 235 more and ill share the third 

I had never heard of sybreed until just now. Find me a song that has a small section with just guitar and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## RickyCigs

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I have been working on a Sybreed patch for awhile now.... (One of my main influences. Top three.) I just can't get it as tight. I am guessing that Drop doesn't use as much gain as we think. He's gotta pull back a bit to maintain that clarity in the chugs. Toying with pre- and post-EQs right now.
> 
> But dude, the crazy double-kicks and gallops like in "No Wisdom Brings Solace" and ESPECIALLY in the middle bit of "Ego Bypass Generator" are so tight (compressed) but just killers for your forearm. All the more reason to hit the gym. Lol
> 
> Eh, f*** it, Big Rick can do it better than me.....better than any of us.....



I don't know about better than any of you guys lol but I appreciate the compliment 

I can only imagine what I can do with an axe-fx....


----------



## meambobbo

ok guys to demo the tip I posted above, here's 5 patches I altered to incorporate it:

metal tone demo by meambobbo on SoundCloud - Hear the world

links to patches are in the clip description


----------



## meambobbo

Rick I want your patches ^_^


----------



## JEngelking

I think this page of the thread just solidified my choosing of a POD HD.  I've been wondering lately if it was the piece of gear I definitely wanted, and knowing that a single amp and cab patch can sound like that sealed the deal.

Rick and Bobbo, those patches sound fantastic. The Chaosphere one sounds especially spot on from what I hear. As a side note, the djenting at the end of that sample reminded me of Sunrise my Tesseract. 

Also, that Threat Signal patch sounds so killer, pretty close to what I'd like to have for a rhythm tone myself.


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> Rick I want your patches ^_^



When my YouTube channel hits the right amount of views they will all be shared


----------



## Rygar91

I did a mix test using my Pod HD Pro and Recabinet for the song Only Memories by Heart In Hand. https://soundcloud.com/rygar91/heart-in-hand-only-memories Let me know what you think!

For the left side i used meambobbo's Lamb Of God patch with Recabinets "Tangerine Chug" preset and the right side was his As I Lay Dying patch with Recabinets "Keith Merrow 2" preset. The leads are a patch i made using the AC-30 model and Recabinets "Epic Lead" preset. Bass is pitch shifted guitar through the Pod HD and drums are Ezdrummer Metal Machine.


----------



## meambobbo

JEngelking said:


> I think this page of the thread just solidified my choosing of a POD HD.  I've been wondering lately if it was the piece of gear I definitely wanted, and knowing that a single amp and cab patch can sound like that sealed the deal.
> 
> Rick and Bobbo, those patches sound fantastic. The Chaosphere one sounds especially spot on from what I hear. As a side note, the djenting at the end of that sample reminded me of Sunrise my Tesseract.
> 
> Also, that Threat Signal patch sounds so killer, pretty close to what I'd like to have for a rhythm tone myself.



I ....ing hate the Chaosphere one - I've spent so much time trying to get it sound right, and it's really an ugly tone in general, but the total mix of the album is amazing - revolutionary even. I remember listening to that album the first time thinking it was something irreversible, like I was changed, like I watched innocents murdered, or the apocalypse happened and we're all livin mad max style now. of course the music itself is the main part of that, but the tone is ridiculous. i had never heard anything remotely like it.

and to be honest, everyone talks of "meshuggah clones". yeah, right. like who? i'd love a chaosphere 2. more like meshuggah cheap imitators.

anyway, glad you liked!


----------



## meambobbo

rygar that mix sounds completely awesome - i'll have to try out my patches with those recabinet IR's! You need to get a real bass - i've recently learned the importance of this.


----------



## JEngelking

meambobbo said:


> I ....ing hate the Chaosphere one - I've spent so much time trying to get it sound right, and it's really an ugly tone in general, but the total mix of the album is amazing - revolutionary even. I remember listening to that album the first time thinking it was something irreversible, like I was changed, like I watched innocents murdered, or the apocalypse happened and we're all livin mad max style now. of course the music itself is the main part of that, but the tone is ridiculous. i had never heard anything remotely like it.
> 
> and to be honest, everyone talks of "meshuggah clones". yeah, right. like who? i'd love a chaosphere 2. more like meshuggah cheap imitators.
> 
> anyway, glad you liked!



Yeah, it may be one of those tones where it sounds great only in a full mix, but not very pretty on its own.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

meambobbo said:


> rygar that mix sounds completely awesome - i'll have to try out my patches with those recabinet IR's! You need to get a real bass - i've recently learned the importance of this.



That makes two of us.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

RickyCigs said:


> Thanks a lot! About 35 more plays on my YouTube channel and I'll share the first one. 135 more plays and I'll share the second, and 235 more and ill share the third
> 
> I had never heard of sybreed until just now. Find me a song that has a small section with just guitar and I'll see what I can do.



Drop's Guitar Playthrough


"Supposedly" Drop gave these stems out for a remix contest a few years back. (Idk...doesn't have the "Sybreed tightness and crunch" to it. Then again, this might only be a stem of the lead guitar, no rhythm guitar.


Recording guitars for their latest album.


----------



## MikeK

Someone needs to sit down and try to make a Danza tone match. I have been tinkering with a patch for a couple months now off and on and just cant seem to match that Josh Travis tone. Its tough to get that high end bite he has without the tone getting a little fizzy.

This is what I have so far. I use this patch for my band littledidweknow, so thats where the LDWK title came from. 

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/224102/


----------



## GunpointMetal

MikeK said:


> Someone needs to sit down and try to make a Danza tone match. I have been tinkering with a patch for a couple months now off and on and just cant seem to match that Josh Travis tone. Its tough to get that high end bite he has without the tone getting a little fizzy.
> 
> This is what I have so far. I use this patch for my band littledidweknow, so thats where the LDWK title came from.
> 
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/224102/


 
I'm searching this same tone...its so "clear" while still being really heavy.


----------



## AlexJPA

RickyCigs said:


> busy busy busy!
> 
> here is my Threat Signal tone match. pretty damn pleased with this one
> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/threat-signal-tone-match
> 
> any thoughts?



That sounds very close!  Which amp models did you use?


----------



## RickyCigs

AlexJPA said:


> That sounds very close!  Which amp models did you use?



Thanks! I just used a single fireball.


----------



## RickyCigs

25 more views on my youtube before i release the all shall perish patch!

the best way to get these patches is to share my youtube! as i stated before, for every 100 views i release a new patch  im sure no one wants to sit there and let my videos play through over and over just to get a patch lol


----------



## RickyCigs

heres a video to get you guys closer to patch time! this one is probably still my heaviest song.


----------



## feilong29

RickyCigs said:


> Thanks a lot! About 35 more plays on my YouTube channel and I'll share the first one. 135 more plays and I'll share the second, and 235 more and ill share the third
> 
> I had never heard of sybreed until just now. Find me a song that has a small section with just guitar and I'll see what I can do.



I think their guitarist uses a POD 2.0



This might be a bit more clearer.

Oh, so saw this was posted already lol


----------



## RickyCigs

feilong29 said:


> I think their guitarist uses a POD 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> This might be a bit more clearer.
> 
> Oh, so saw this was posted already lol





I can't see him using a pod 2.0 when you can see some pretty high end amps in the background. I used to own a 2.0 back in the day and it did NOT sound like that lol


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

RickyCigs said:


> I can't see him using a pod 2.0 when you can see some pretty high end amps in the background. I used to own a 2.0 back in the day and it did NOT sound like that lol



Drop used a POD 2.0 and a POD XT for the longest time before the band "broke through" and became uber-popular. Now that he has got a shitload of money via some means, he just now had that nice new studio built. (Yes, that is HIS studio). I remember back when it (Downtone Studios) was being built (friends with him on Facebook). In addition to being the spot where the new Sybreed was recorded, he also records and mixes other bands there.

I am not sure what his live rig is though..... He might take the POD on the road (or some other digital modeller) since you can digitally replicate all those various amp sounds on the road as opposed to hauling around multiple heads.


----------



## RickyCigs

dont say i never gave you anything! heres the All Shall Perish tone. still a long way from the threat signal and periphery patch though  

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225275/


i tell you what though, if 10 people download my album and tell me what song their favorite is (and actually do it dont just read the titles) ill release another one!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> dont say i never gave you anything! heres the All Shall Perish tone. still a long way from the threat signal and periphery patch though
> 
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225275/
> 
> 
> i tell you what though, if 10 people download my album and tell me what song their favorite is (and actually do it dont just read the titles) ill release another one!



Link to your record please


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Link to your record please



i thought it was in my sig, but i guess i was wrong lol 

here you go: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nd1chndlyb5sbsu/PkCB14o_q1


----------



## surfthealien

Ok here is a more serious track with ricks intervals patch. Solo stuff is second gate removed and the ping pong delay added. I am also going to include a link to bobbo's latest patches I used his periphery patch and my own lead patch for this one. Ricks patch is the first link and bobbo's patch is the second.

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/tides

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/in-with-a-bang-out-with-a-bang

Oh and here is a link to what amounts to my lead tone

http://line6.com/customtone/upload/index.html


----------



## surfthealien

Im sorry guys I posted a bad link for my lead tone. This one is correct I promise.

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225277/


----------



## feilong29

surfthealien said:


> Ok here is a more serious track with ricks intervals patch. Solo stuff is second gate removed and the ping pong delay added. I am also going to include a link to bobbo's latest patches I used his periphery patch and my own lead patch for this one. Ricks patch is the first link and bobbo's patch is the second.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/tides
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/in-with-a-bang-out-with-a-bang
> 
> Oh and here is a link to what amounts to my lead tone
> 
> http://line6.com/customtone/upload/index.html



Leads sound amazing!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Anyone down for a brutal Thy Art Is Murder tone-match?...


----------



## Sepultorture

Crushing Cannibal Corpse Tone please


----------



## RickyCigs

Sepultorture said:


> Crushing Cannibal Corpse Tone please



Which album?


----------



## Nemonic

Actually, the band's real name is "Thy Fart Is Murder".


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Nemonic said:


> Actually, the band's real name is "Thy Fart Is Murder".


 
Humorous notion to say the least. 

Yes, they are generic, but personally I find them a bit "heavier" and "tighter" than other cookie-cutter deathcore bands out there. At least, I'd pay to see these guys live.

Love these guys to death.


----------



## RickyCigs

it looks like christmas came early for you guys. i decided to release my patches. there doesnt seem to be enough interest in my music so i dont want to make everyone wait forever for these tones. 

periphery
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225284/

Threat Signal
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225285/

Enjoy!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

RickyCigs said:


> it looks like christmas came early for you guys. i decided to release my patches. there doesnt seem to be enough interest in my music so i dont want to make everyone wait forever for these tones.
> 
> periphery
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225284/
> 
> Threat Signal
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225285/
> 
> Enjoy!


 
Well shit man, I was sharing you all over my Facebook...

Anyway, what is with the Periphery one? Is it like the PeripheRICK? patch?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> it looks like christmas came early for you guys. i decided to release my patches. there doesnt seem to be enough interest in my music so i dont want to make everyone wait forever for these tones.
> 
> periphery
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225284/
> 
> Threat Signal
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225285/
> 
> Enjoy!



Don't say that man. When you posted the link to your music again, I reminded that I had already downloaded it, when it was available in wav format. In fact, I have it in the desktop of my desktop computer. Thing is I've been troubled this past two weeks with studies and a relative in hospital, so I barely get to turn on my laptop sometimes.

I remember good stuff from your record, but you wanted us to say which is the song we most like, so I was expecting to have the chance to listen your record again sometime this weekend.


----------



## RickyCigs

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Well shit man, I was sharing you all over my Facebook...
> 
> Anyway, what is with the Periphery one? Is it like the PeripheRICK? patch?




feel free to keep sharing lol

and no, the peripherick patch was an original by me. this one i tried to match the song letter experiment as close as humanly possible. the samples are on my soundcloud


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Don't say that man. When you posted the link to your music again, I reminded that I had already downloaded it, when it was available in wav format. In fact, I have it in the desktop of my desktop computer. Thing is I've been troubled this past two weeks with studies and a relative in hospital, so I barely get to turn on my laptop sometimes.
> 
> I remember good stuff from your record, but you wanted us to say which is the song we most like, so I was expecting to have the chance to listen your record again sometime this weekend.




no worries. i whole heartedly appreciate any support i get. which is why i usually cave and give out my patches lol

ill keep you in mind when i release the next one as it will probably cost money. wayne and i decided to actually get discs pressed with real cases this time, so we have to charge enough to make our money back. we're not really trying to make money, but we've found that its easier to be taken seriously when you have a professional album!

now i just need to pull out my A game with the mixing and mastering so that its worth the disc is on lol


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

RickyCigs said:


> feel free to keep sharing lol
> 
> and no, the peripherick patch was an original by me. this one i tried to match the song letter experiment as close as humanly possible. the samples are on my soundcloud



Ah ok, thanks for the insight bro. Just seeing if I wanted to download this madness.


----------



## RickyCigs

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Ah ok, thanks for the insight bro. Just seeing if I wanted to download this madness.



Yes you definitely do.


----------



## MrGignac

HI everybody,
I just acquired one of these bad boys and had a quick question or 2. Ive had an XT live for like 5 years and have gigged out with it for that time and think its great for what it is. I like all of the HD models and the improved everything in my HD500. I want to know if there is a way to setup the groups of 4 patches and be able to jump between them without hitting the bank button. I have it set up on my XT live (A:Lead 2 B:Main Lead C: Clean D:Rhythm Distorted) and i would like to have the same setup on the HD. I just find having to hit bank before clicking another channel a bit annoying. or is there some simple setting I haven't seen yet? (Ive only had it 2 days)


----------



## Sepultorture

RickyCigs said:


> Which album?



either Gallery of Suicide or the Wretched Spawn


----------



## RickyCigs

MrGignac said:


> HI everybody,
> I just acquired one of these bad boys and had a quick question or 2. Ive had an XT live for like 5 years and have gigged out with it for that time and think its great for what it is. I like all of the HD models and the improved everything in my HD500. I want to know if there is a way to setup the groups of 4 patches and be able to jump between them without hitting the bank button. I have it set up on my XT live (A:Lead 2 B:Main Lead C: Clean D:Rhythm Distorted) and i would like to have the same setup on the HD. I just find having to hit bank before clicking another channel a bit annoying. or is there some simple setting I haven't seen yet? (Ive only had it 2 days)



I'm not sure what the problem is. You have 4 slots per bank just the same as the xt. You don't have to switch banks to change between a, b, c or d...


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

MrGignac said:


> HI everybody,
> I just acquired one of these bad boys and had a quick question or 2. Ive had an XT live for like 5 years and have gigged out with it for that time and think its great for what it is. I like all of the HD models and the improved everything in my HD500. I want to know if there is a way to setup the groups of 4 patches and be able to jump between them without hitting the bank button. I have it set up on my XT live (A:Lead 2 B:Main Lead C: Clean D:Rhythm Distorted) and i would like to have the same setup on the HD. I just find having to hit bank before clicking another channel a bit annoying. or is there some simple setting I haven't seen yet? (Ive only had it 2 days)



#midicontrolsoftware

Have a laptop running a MIDI switching software for you and just program in cues to make it all automated. No manual switching with your feet on your part....ever again....


----------



## MrGignac

Maybe its some setting i have it on, I didn't get a manual with it. when i have it displaying 1A, i cant hit B and change it to that patch, i have to hit Bank then B. So it should let you switch thru 4 presets at a time like the XT. from what ive looked up there are 2 footswitch modes FS 5-8 and ABCD i just need to find how to switch them


----------



## MrGignac

ok figured it out, gotta go into setup, toggle the footswitch mode to ABCD. thanks for the input guys. cant wait to start makin some patches


----------



## feilong29

I posted this about a year or two ago, but that was WAY before I had a POD HD500  I'm going to work on this but maybe some of you gurus can help me out with generating this solo tone starting at 0:40:



I LOVE that tone; sounds like some compression (high?) and super delay/reverb! I don't have means to test that theory out at that moment but it seems simple enough. I think 6:20 might be the same but I can't tell right now, haha.


----------



## meambobbo

I would say do a tube comp into some EQ into a "Heavy Distortion". I believe it is modeled off a boss Metal Zone. The trick would be to use the EQ to get the distortion to sound right. I would start with a Parametric EQ at freq 35-45%, Q at 30-50%, and Gain around 60-70%, so make the tone super-clean and kinda fake sounding.

Maybe a touch of chorus and a healthy dose of reverb for post effects. A delay won't hurt either.

Not sure about the amp. You could use a clean amp model, or use low gain on something like the Park or PhD models. Not sure about cab/mic choices either. I like to mix two together, but if I had to pick one, I'd try either the Uber or the Hiway.

If you get too much high or low end, use a Mid-Focus EQ to lop it off.

EDIT : Let me know if you have success - that's like exactly the same tone as Michael Angelo Batio, and I wouldn't mind having that tone, although I'm not crazy about it and probably wouldn't spend time trying to get it.


----------



## ayaotd

What do you guys typically place the mix level at on reverb effects for lead tones?


----------



## elnyrb10

anyone got some good bass tones for the hd pro? the ones on the custom tone arent the best


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

elnyrb10 said:


> anyone got some good bass tones for the hd pro? the ones on the custom tone arent the best



I got two killer ones I have been working on (promoted them a few pages back if you'll check).

They are for the HD500, but I can convert the patch to a .hre format or whatever for the Pro. It'll be perfect with no changes whatsoever.


----------



## meambobbo

ayaotd said:


> What do you guys typically place the mix level at on reverb effects for lead tones?



It really depends on the verb you select and the settings you use. For natural sounding reverbs, I like the Springs and the Hall (Hall usually for DSP purposes). I typically use the default pre-delay and decay settings, and put my mix around 20-30% for a lead tone and 8-15% for a rhythm tone. Also, if you set the tone darker, I find you need a bit more mix to really hear the effect.

The cave, octo, and particle verbs are much more extreme, and I find they work better for extremely ambient clean or synth tones, with higher mix settings.

keep in mind, at 100% mix, you don't hear any of the original signal - only the response of the reverb. 50% is equal verb and original signal. I find there's rarely any reason to go above 50%, unless the verb itself is rather soft.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Ricky. The song I like the most in your record is "Insert Romantic Title". Great job on that one! Drums remind me to Sepultura in some parts


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Ricky. The song I like the most in your record is "Insert Romantic Title". Great job on that one! Drums remind me to Sepultura in some parts



Thanks!


----------



## axxessdenied

what do you guys think would be a good amp to get something like dimebag's tone on this song?


----------



## meambobbo

i had tried getting some Dimebag tones by running a Distortion effect as my main distortion into a cleaner amp, but I could never get it right. Seems like a lot of the tone on Vulgar Display is also the cab/speaker/mic used. Got that harsh, grindy, buzzyness to it. I gave up. lol. sorry.

there's got to be a way to do it, tho


----------



## ZachK

My parents are going to order me the Pod HD Bean on Wednesday I believe.

Any really good patches I should be aware for stuff similar to Intervals or maybe Cloudkicker? 

Any good metal patches in general I should consider getting?


----------



## RickyCigs

ZachK said:


> My parents are going to order me the Pod HD Bean on Wednesday I believe.
> 
> Any really good patches I should be aware for stuff similar to Intervals or maybe Cloudkicker?
> 
> Any good metal patches in general I should consider getting?




I suppose you should be aware of my Intervals patch...

I've never had any complaints about any of my patches for that matter. Check out the link in my sig. I'm sure you'll find something you like.


----------



## slothrop

I've been running the hd500 using 4cm through a 6505+ combo and it sounds pretty good. I recently acquired an orange dark terror, hooked the pod up the same way and the amp models sound way better for some reason. 

Can someone explain why that might be? I'm running the terror into the speaker of the 6505. Is it simply just the difference in amp circuitry at play here? The terror has a tube fx loop, not sure about the 6505.


----------



## RickyCigs

slothrop said:


> I've been running the hd500 using 4cm through a 6505+ combo and it sounds pretty good. I recently acquired an orange dark terror, hooked the pod up the same way and the amp models sound way better for some reason.
> 
> Can someone explain why that might be? I'm running the terror into the speaker of the 6505. Is it simply just the difference in amp circuitry at play here? The terror has a tube fx loop, not sure about the 6505.



The 6505 is all tube. Including the fx loop. The speaker and power amps make a huge tonal difference.


----------



## Rygar91

Does anyone know any patches for just a straight up modern rock tone? Something like Nollys rock mix https://soundcloud.com/nolly/axe-ii-fw10-rock


----------



## RickyCigs

Rygar91 said:


> Does anyone know any patches for just a straight up modern rock tone? Something like Nollys rock mix https://soundcloud.com/nolly/axe-ii-fw10-rock



No, but try the SLO crunch.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

ZachK said:


> My parents are going to order me the Pod HD Bean on Wednesday I believe.
> 
> Any really good patches I should be aware for stuff similar to Intervals or maybe Cloudkicker?
> 
> Any good metal patches in general I should consider getting?


 
If any one could make a cloudkicker patch that would be sweet. I'd definitely be all over that.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr9sCYwboo8

I think this calls for a new Tonematch from Rick


----------



## RickyCigs

JoshuaSeaEater said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr9sCYwboo8
> 
> I think this calls for a new Tonematch from Rick



Haha perhaps... I only checked out the first few seconds because my Internet is shit this weekend, but I'm gonna guess that he's playing through a Laney ironheart. I would be down for a tone match for that.


----------



## The Reverend

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> If any one could make a cloudkicker patch that would be sweet. I'd definitely be all over that.



That's a bit vague . Do you mean djenty Cloudkicker or chilled out, post-rock Cloudkicker? 

For the post-rock era Cloudkicker (my favorite, FYI) I use a SLO Crunch Pre. I'm using Recabinet, as I couldn't find cab combos I felt I liked. I used the tube distortion set fairly high, with a slight boost to the treble to get that tubey sizzle. It's not really an exact match, since I was going after the concept rather than the exact tone. 

And in response to your earlier question about decent tones, check out Bobbo's setlist and Ricky's tones. They're all generally badass and really great places to see and hear the effects of tweaking and figure out what does what. Also look through this thread and Bobbo's site to learn some incredibly useful tips and tricks.


----------



## meambobbo

fyi, my setlist hasn't been updated in quite a while. sort my patches by date modified, and pull in the latest ones for the best tones IMO:

foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/

i'm pretty good about updating the patch names when I update a patch, so if you look at the setlist and compare it to the patch with the same name in the folder above, but with a different number at the end, the larger the number, the more recent the patch revision.

if you go up a level, there's legend and patch list files explaining what each patch is attempting to match.


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> fyi, my setlist hasn't been updated in quite a while. sort my patches by date modified, and pull in the latest ones for the best tones IMO:
> 
> foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/hd500/
> 
> i'm pretty good about updating the patch names when I update a patch, so if you look at the setlist and compare it to the patch with the same name in the folder above, but with a different number at the end, the larger the number, the more recent the patch revision.
> 
> if you go up a level, there's legend and patch list files explaining what each patch is attempting to match.



nerd


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

RickyCigs said:


> Haha perhaps... I only checked out the first few seconds because my Internet is shit this weekend, but I'm gonna guess that he's playing through a Laney ironheart. I would be down for a tone match for that.



Close! Ironheart studio! Same thing though!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I'm looking for more of a Beacon's era Cloudkicker.


----------



## meambobbo

RickyCigs said:


> nerd


i will survive the audit!!!!

and i've made it so easy for everyone!


----------



## RickyCigs

JoshuaSeaEater said:


> Close! Ironheart studio! Same thing though!



same shit lol Paul (chimpspanner) uses an ironheart studio now. from what i can tell he doesnt even use his pod anymore lol


----------



## surfthealien

Here is yet another new one from me this one is with my loomis 

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/orange-crush


----------



## RickyCigs

It seems I have forgotten all about the SLO overdrive model. I was really stoked about it coming out, but it sort of faded into the background. I think I did maybe one song with a patch I made using it. 

So it's time to make a very useable, djent-ish, cut through the mix tone with it. The dual Ricktifier was the last original patch I did and I think I'm overdue.


----------



## fraxtal

Your DAR patch ricky is hands down incredible. Tweaked it a bit and sounds awesome through my rocktron + marshall cab. Dropping the gain alot makes it sound so tasty


----------



## atoni

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I got two killer ones I have been working on (promoted them a few pages back if you'll check).
> 
> They are for the HD500, but I can convert the patch to a .hre format or whatever for the Pro. It'll be perfect with no changes whatsoever.



Tried to search your post, but to no avail. Could you post the links to the patches? Thanks.


----------



## slothrop

RickyCigs said:


> The 6505 is all tube. Including the fx loop. The speaker and power amps make a huge tonal difference.


I agree but I'm using the same speaker and if I'm using the full amp model on the pod I'm not using the amps power amp if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Workhorse

Just bought a line6 HD400 and loving it! Still trying to find a way of making a decent metal tone patch, but I found the kind of solo tone i really like.


----------



## RickyCigs

slothrop said:


> I agree but I'm using the same speaker and if I'm using the full amp model on the pod I'm not using the amps power amp if I'm not mistaken.



Your using it through two different physical amplifiers. One is a peavey, one is an orange. Two different power amps. If you ran the fx send of your 6505 into the fx return of your orange it wouldn't sound the same.


----------



## RickyCigs

fraxtal said:


> Your DAR patch ricky is hands down incredible. Tweaked it a bit and sounds awesome through my rocktron + marshall cab. Dropping the gain alot makes it sound so tasty



Haha thanks. I can imagine that using it with a power amp and cab would require a lot less gain. You have the benefit of speaker distortion! I also tried to match it to the vid as best I could and Ola uses a shit ton of gain in his playthroughs and turns it back for the actual songs.


----------



## fraxtal

Yeah definitely gets some noise from the speakers - do love using the output set to studio/line , can go from the PC to power amp and sounds awesome always. Trying to nail something like that animals as leaders crunch tone now - clean but ballsy


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

RickyCigs said:


> same shit lol Paul (chimpspanner) uses an ironheart studio now. from what i can tell he doesnt even use his pod anymore lol



Yeah it seems like a ton of people are starting to get into the ironheart series now. Too bad he isnt reppin' the HD anymore.


----------



## axxessdenied

meambobbo said:


> i had tried getting some Dimebag tones by running a Distortion effect as my main distortion into a cleaner amp, but I could never get it right. Seems like a lot of the tone on Vulgar Display is also the cab/speaker/mic used. Got that harsh, grindy, buzzyness to it. I gave up. lol. sorry.
> 
> there's got to be a way to do it, tho



Thanks, I'll mess around with that and see what happens, haha.


----------



## Santuzzo

have you guys heard/read about the new POD HD500x?
Overview | POD HD500X | Line 6

sorry if this has been posted, but so far I only read one mention of this new POD.

I gotta do some research on this new POD and see if I will have to upgrade 

btw: (shameless self-promotion warning) I just released my new EP 'Sonic Sketches' about 6 weeks ago, and all the guitar tones come from my POD HD500. Link to my EP is in my signature (free download available on Bandcamp).


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Santuzzo said:


> have you guys heard/read about the new POD HD500x?
> Overview | POD HD500X | Line 6
> 
> sorry if this has been posted, but so far I only read one mention of this new POD.
> 
> I gotta do some research on this new POD and see if I will have to upgrade
> 
> btw: (shameless self-promotion warning) I just released my new EP 'Sonic Sketches' about 6 weeks ago, and all the guitar tones come from my POD HD500. Link to my EP is in my signature (free download available on Bandcamp).



Yeah, the word is been out for a few weeks now but mostly everybody agrees there's no point on upgrading if you already own an HD500. Only differences are that you supposedly get more DSP power (At least I hardly ever use things to get to that point) and fancy lights that surround the footswitches. At least for me, that's not reason enough to sell my HD500 and spend my hardly earned money in that unit, for now at least.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Ricky, what PUs do you have in your RG827QMZ? the one from the video.

Edit: I read the description, lol.


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Ricky, what PUs do you have in your RG827QMZ? the one from the video.
> 
> Edit: I read the description, lol.



Haha yeah. I only changed the bridge pickup for now. Depending on what video though, I've changed it since then. It's now a Seymour Duncan SH-5. Oh, and mine is a 927


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> Haha yeah. I only changed the bridge pickup for now. Depending on what video though, I've changed it since then. It's now a Seymour Duncan SH-5. Oh, and mine is a 927



I'm don't know much of Seymour Duncan, soundwise I mean. I also changed the bridge PU only. I installed a D-Activator 

I also went to your soundcloud profile but I didn't find "Insert Romantic Title". I wanted to share it in my facebook


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> I'm don't know much of Seymour Duncan, soundwise I mean. I also changed the bridge PU only. I installed a D-Activator
> 
> I also went to your soundcloud profile but I didn't find "Insert Romantic Title". I wanted to share it in my facebook



I like the d-activators. I have them in my 8. The sh-5 is actually quite similar to the crunch lab. There are a lot of really great Duncan pickups. 

And I was planning on uploading my whole album to soundcloud, so I'll let you know! In the meantime, your welcome to share the Dropbox link to it. Or the whole album for that matter


----------



## jokerpanda

i am going to buy a pod but 
which would be better
the hd500x or the pro hd?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> I like the d-activators. I have them in my 8. The sh-5 is actually quite similar to the crunch lab. There are a lot of really great Duncan pickups.
> 
> And I was planning on uploading my whole album to soundcloud, so I'll let you know! In the meantime, your welcome to share the Dropbox link to it. Or the whole album for that matter



Let me know, because people is f*cking lazy nowadays. Even if I post the link they won't download it without listening a song at least. A soundcloud link with the play button is a good bait for them to download it.


----------



## Santuzzo

leechmasterargentina said:


> Yeah, the word is been out for a few weeks now but mostly everybody agrees there's no point on upgrading if you already own an HD500. Only differences are that you supposedly get more DSP power (At least I hardly ever use things to get to that point) and fancy lights that surround the footswitches. At least for me, that's not reason enough to sell my HD500 and spend my hardly earned money in that unit, for now at least.



Thanks! I totally missed this and just read about the new 500x today. But yeah, after doing some quick research it seems clear to me that I won't upgrade.


----------



## RickyCigs

jokerpanda said:


> i am going to buy a pod but
> which would be better
> the hd500x or the pro hd?



Better depends on how your using it. If your going to buy a footswitch anyway, then you would be stupid to buy the pro in my opinion.


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Let me know, because people is f*cking lazy nowadays. Even if I post the link they won't download it without listening a song at least. A soundcloud link with the play button is a good bait for them to download it.



I'll let you know when I post it then lol


----------



## feilong29

Here is a little demo I did using Ricky's Intevals patch; I LOVE that patch, Thanks Ricky!

https://soundcloud.com/berial-feilong29/rat-mueller

And don't mind the drums; one section doesn't really fit and I'm just getting used to using EZ Drummer/DKFH


----------



## ZachK

RickyCigs said:


> I suppose you should be aware of my Intervals patch...
> 
> I've never had any complaints about any of my patches for that matter. Check out the link in my sig. I'm sure you'll find something you like.



Hot damn. Your patches are righteous man. Once I get the unit I'll be sure to get basically all of them.


----------



## RickyCigs

ZachK said:


> Hot damn. Your patches are righteous man. Once I get the unit I'll be sure to get basically all of them.




thanks! but how do you know if you havent tried them? 





on a side note, im in the process of uploading my entire album on soundcloud right now. in case someone wants to listen, but doesnt feel its worth the space on their hard drive lol

edit: heres the link! https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/sets/through-the-consumed


----------



## RickyCigs

heres a clip of my newest original patch! this one is with the solo-overdrive model. 

if you guys like it, ill post the patch. there isnt even a catch this time!
https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/new-soldano-patch-test


----------



## ayaotd

Has anyone had success with using the exp pedal on the pod in an effect? I find it barely changes my sound and only deviates in small increments.


----------



## Poltergeist

Soldano clip sounds' great, Rick.


----------



## RickyCigs

ayaotd said:


> Has anyone had success with using the exp pedal on the pod in an effect? I find it barely changes my sound and only deviates in small increments.



You can use it to a very large extent. I use mine to control channel volume so that I can avoid using an fx block for a volume pedal. Ross (xCaptainx) uses the expression pedal to basically change between two patches. It adjusts the amp gain, the mix on his delay and a few other parameters all at once. 

If you don't notice a difference, you aren't trying hard enough  try using it for the mix level as well as the parameter you were originally trying to change.


----------



## ayaotd

I was only able to change things by like 10% when I last checked it out. I'll have to do some experimenting later tonight.


----------



## ZachK

RickyCigs said:


> thanks! but how do you know if you havent tried them?



They at least sound really friggen good. 

Also, has anyone had experience recording into Garageband with the Pod HD Bean or Pro. I may end up getting the Pro, not sure yet.

I've heard of people having difficulty with Garageband + Pod HD. I was wondering if I should jsut pay the $60 and learn how to use Reaper. But as it stands the less I have to use that program the better.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> thanks! but how do you know if you havent tried them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a side note, im in the process of uploading my entire album on soundcloud right now. in case someone wants to listen, but doesnt feel its worth the space on their hard drive lol
> 
> edit: heres the link! https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/sets/through-the-consumed



It was already worth when I had it in .wav format. Stop bringing your music down man; you're not a human, you're a djent masheen


----------



## leechmasterargentina

ayaotd said:


> I was only able to change things by like 10% when I last checked it out. I'll have to do some experimenting later tonight.



Sounds weird. Normal would be you could change any parameter and configure the amount of change you want on the whole expression pedal functionality.

To me it sounds like you're having a calibration problem. Go to Line 6 forums and enter into calibration mode. Calibrate the pedal and try again. Fastest way to try it is using the wah, for example, or assigning volume to an amp.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

ZachK said:


> They at least sound really friggen good.
> 
> Also, has anyone had experience recording into Garageband with the Pod HD Bean or Pro. I may end up getting the Pro, not sure yet.
> 
> I've heard of people having difficulty with Garageband + Pod HD. I was wondering if I should jsut pay the $60 and learn how to use Reaper. But as it stands the less I have to use that program the better.



I never knew Garageband to be a good DAW. You should definitely purchase Reaper, or maybe download it and try it. I don't know knowadays, but Reaper use to have an unlimited time demo-mode; don't know if they've changed that. Reaper is considered a good DAW, and a cheap one.

Anything that uses ASIO drivers can handle the POD.


----------



## ZachK

leechmasterargentina said:


> I never knew Garageband to be a good DAW. You should definitely purchase Reaper, or maybe download it and try it. I don't know knowadays, but Reaper use to have an unlimited time demo-mode; don't know if they've changed that. Reaper is considered a good DAW, and a cheap one.
> 
> Anything that uses ASIO drivers can handle the POD.



It says I have four days left on my evaluation trial. Whether I can keep using it after that time I'm not sure. But if I can't I'll just buy it. And upgrade to PT eventually. 

In a perfect world I'd be running Pro Tools. 

I'll have to watch the tutorial videos o rread the manual for Reaper, I find the display a bit confusing, I can work my way around Pro Tools easily, quite comfortable with it, Garageband as well. 

But something about Reaper makes it difficult for me to get used to


----------



## leechmasterargentina

ZachK said:


> It says I have four days left on my evaluation trial. Whether I can keep using it after that time I'm not sure. But if I can't I'll just buy it. And upgrade to PT eventually.
> 
> In a perfect world I'd be running Pro Tools.
> 
> I'll have to watch the tutorial videos o rread the manual for Reaper, I find the display a bit confusing, I can work my way around Pro Tools easily, quite comfortable with it, Garageband as well.
> 
> But something about Reaper makes it difficult for me to get used to



I know it's a problem to learn a new DAW, but some of them are worth the time invested. When I first began recording music, I used Audition (crap) back in 2005, and it wasn't long since I felt I wasn't getting where I wanted. I switched to Cubase. It was hard to learn it, but it wasn't hard to know the potential I had with that. I even kept learning when my band went to studio and I saw the engineer use Nuendo. I don't know Reaper on it's full, but for what I've seen it's logic is a bit alike Cubase. In time, you'll learn common processes which can be done in many DAWs without problem, except those which work logic is different; for example FL Studio.

In the end, it's a matter of personal taste. If you find Garageband a must for you, check that it supports ASIO drivers and it should work with the POD.


----------



## ZachK

leechmasterargentina said:


> I know it's a problem to learn a new DAW, but some of them are worth the time invested. When I first began recording music, I used Audition (crap) back in 2005, and it wasn't long since I felt I wasn't getting where I wanted. I switched to Cubase. It was hard to learn it, but it wasn't hard to know the potential I had with that. I even kept learning when my band went to studio and I saw the engineer use Nuendo. I don't know Reaper on it's full, but for what I've seen it's logic is a bit alike Cubase. In time, you'll learn common processes which can be done in many DAWs without problem, except those which work logic is different; for example FL Studio.
> 
> In the end, it's a matter of personal taste. If you find Garageband a must for you, check that it supports ASIO drivers and it should work with the POD.



I'm totally willing to learn Reaper. THe more DAW's I can work with the better, I"m sure that it does certain things better than other DAW's. Plus $60 is a slick price. I think I may just end up buying it anyways, just so I have something decent to work with until I can afford PT 10/11. 

The school I want to go to requires me to have PT on my laptop when I get there, so I'll need it eventually, but not right away. My High School has a copy that I can use at anytime for portfolio building, so I have access to it daily.


----------



## The Reverend

ZachK said:


> I'm totally willing to learn Reaper. THe more DAW's I can work with the better, I"m sure that it does certain things better than other DAW's. Plus $60 is a slick price. I think I may just end up buying it anyways, just so I have something decent to work with until I can afford PT 10/11.
> 
> The school I want to go to requires me to have PT on my laptop when I get there, so I'll need it eventually, but not right away. My High School has a copy that I can use at anytime for portfolio building, so I have access to it daily.



Reaper will still work after your evaluation period ends. 

It's perhaps my favorite DAW of the few I have experience with, due to its simplicity and the price. It's easy enough to learn, but has enough depth that you can still do what all its peers can do.


----------



## RickyCigs

ayaotd said:


> I was only able to change things by like 10% when I last checked it out. I'll have to do some experimenting later tonight.



If your minimum value is only 10% away from your maximum value, then that's all it will give you. You have to set both. Minimum value is what it will be with the heel of the pedal all the way down. Maximum is the toe all the way down. 

Have you calibrated your expression pedal? It won't do much of anything if it isn't calibrated...


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> It was already worth when I had it in .wav format. Stop bringing your music down man; you're not a human, you're a djent masheen



Haha I'm not trying to bring it down, but as you said, people are lazy. Oddly enough I got a like on one of my tracks that has zero plays... Now THAT'S laziness! Lol. I do appreciate the compliments though. One main flaw I've noticed with dropbox is that it doesn't count or track the number of downloads anywhere. There coul have been literally 5 people that downloaded my album and I'll never know lol. Having physical discs the bet time around will give me a much better idea. It also helps that Wayne will be promoting it on his channel that gets over 3000 views per day... 

An I still have the wav format uploaded. I hit figured it was a lot less time consuming of a download if they were mp3's.


----------



## ayaotd

Wow! Thanks for all the feedback. I actually havenever calibrated it. I bought it used and I guess it is not calibrated.


----------



## surfthealien

I did a couple new patches today I used a fball and slo mixed

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/from-nothing

Rick I checked out the album I think my favorite track is ballerinas. I remember doing a solo for that one after yours. The tone match thing you are doing is awesome Im sure more that just myself appreciate it. I just found this guy on soundcloud what do you think of this tone?

https://soundcloud.com/simon-grove/eclipsed


----------



## RickyCigs

surfthealien said:


> I did a couple new patches today I used a fball and slo mixed
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/from-nothing
> 
> Rick I checked out the album I think my favorite track is ballerinas. I remember doing a solo for that one after yours. The tone match thing you are doing is awesome Im sure more that just myself appreciate it. I just found this guy on soundcloud what do you think of this tone?
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/simon-grove/eclipsed



I'm only on my phone right now, so I can't be an accurate judge, but it sounds cool. 

I know there are at least a few people here that appreciate the tone matching. I kind of feel bad for falling behind on requests. When people ask in the thread I kind of lose them in the mix of things. I think the two next ones will most likely be cannibal corpse and thy art is murder. Thy art should be a popular one because I know at least one of the guitarists uses a 5150. 

As long as everyone here bears with me doing tone matching after spending time with my daughter, working on my sexy new car, finishing an album, looking for a job, and playing the new sim city, the tones will keep coming! 

On that note, I'll have to remember to upload my soldano patch tomorrow. 

Thanks for the support everyone! 



Oh, one last thing! I'm starting a competition on my Pod HD Facebook page that I took over for Ross where we have a week to make a high gain tone from an unlikely amp model. And to keep it fair, my entry won't count as I am the judge. If anyone here isn't already in th group and is interested, I can post the link. The competition will start in the next couple days!


----------



## feilong29

RickyCigs said:


> I'm only on my phone right now, so I can't be an accurate judge, but it sounds cool.
> 
> I know there are at least a few people here that appreciate the tone matching. I kind of feel bad for falling behind on requests. When people ask in the thread I kind of lose them in the mix of things. I think the two next ones will most likely be cannibal corpse and thy art is murder. Thy art should be a popular one because I know at least one of the guitarists uses a 5150.
> 
> As long as everyone here bears with me doing tone matching after spending time with my daughter, working on my sexy new car, finishing an album, looking for a job, and playing the new sim city, the tones will keep coming!
> 
> On that note, I'll have to remember to upload my soldano patch tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for the support everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, one last thing! I'm starting a competition on my Pod HD Facebook page that I took over for Ross where we have a week to make a high gain tone from an unlikely amp model. And to keep it fair, my entry won't count as I am the judge. If anyone here isn't already in th group and is interested, I can post the link. The competition will start in the next couple days!



I'm down for a competition! I need the link too!


----------



## feilong29

Another lead patch request:


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> Haha I'm not trying to bring it down, but as you said, people are lazy. Oddly enough I got a like on one of my tracks that has zero plays... Now THAT'S laziness! Lol. I do appreciate the compliments though. One main flaw I've noticed with dropbox is that it doesn't count or track the number of downloads anywhere. There coul have been literally 5 people that downloaded my album and I'll never know lol. Having physical discs the bet time around will give me a much better idea. It also helps that Wayne will be promoting it on his channel that gets over 3000 views per day...
> 
> An I still have the wav format uploaded. I hit figured it was a lot less time consuming of a download if they were mp3's.



Now it's shared on my Facebook. Try using mediafire; it shows you how many times it's been downloaded.

Don't put many expectations on physical records...Nowadays it's really hard to sell records since not many people want to pay for them. Try building a fan base, playing live; those sort of things build up fans which are more likely to buy them. Also, selling tickets with the CD included is a good strategy too.

The good thing of a physical record is that it's something that will transcend time.


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Now it's shared on my Facebook. Try using mediafire; it shows you how many times it's been downloaded.
> 
> Don't put many expectations on physical records...Nowadays it's really hard to sell records since not many people want to pay for them. Try building a fan base, playing live; those sort of things build up fans which are more likely to buy them. Also, selling tickets with the CD included is a good strategy too.
> 
> The good thing of a physical record is that it's something that will transcend time.



Well considering the whole band consists of two people that live at least a 20 hour drive apart, playing live isn't going to happen.... Also, I'm not paying anything towards the physical cd, so I'm not overly worried.


----------



## MikeK

^Sexy new car aye? A fellow car, guitar, and tone enthusiast here haha.


----------



## RickyCigs

MikeK said:


> ^Sexy new car aye? A fellow car, guitar, and tone enthusiast here haha.



Haha I had sold my 13 second Honda to pay off my wedding so when the wife and I decided we needed a four door, I should we should go look at the impreza wrx that happened to be for sale close by. It's now in my driveway lol. Pretty fair compromise I think.


----------



## Ghost40

surfthealien said:


> I did a couple new patches today I used a fball and slo mixed
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/from-nothing
> 
> Rick I checked out the album I think my favorite track is ballerinas. I remember doing a solo for that one after yours. The tone match thing you are doing is awesome Im sure more that just myself appreciate it. I just found this guy on soundcloud what do you think of this tone?
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/simon-grove/eclipsed




Love the tone in From Nothing, patch please. I would be grateful.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I did this with RickyCig's Periphery patch  Great tone. No idea how this little song actually sounds because I have no monitors 

https://soundcloud.com/micahchaney/kermit-n-piggy-4-ever


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

feilong29 said:


> Another lead patch request:




This just seems to be a standardized lead tone....gimme a sec.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

RickyCigs said:


> I think the two next ones will most likely be cannibal corpse and thy art is murder. Thy art should be a popular one because I know at least one of the guitarists uses a 5150.



I can't believe you are actually doing my request! 

I'm already working on my own Thy Art is Murder tone....so I'll have to post a sound clip so we can compare it to yours.



RickyCigs said:


> As long as everyone here bears with me doing tone matching after spending time working on my sexy new car.



/thread


----------



## RickyCigs

https://facebook.com/groups/416000481758029?ref=bookmark&__user=845710503

Here is the link to the pod hd group. Hopefully it works for you guys. Let me know if it doesn't as I got it on my phone.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> https://facebook.com/groups/416000481758029?ref=bookmark&__user=845710503
> 
> Here is the link to the pod hd group. Hopefully it works for you guys. Let me know if it doesn't as I got it on my phone.



I requested to join the group.


----------



## daedae

leechmasterargentina said:


> I requested to join the group.



Me, too.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Likewise.


----------



## RickyCigs

I just accepted about 12 requests so you guys are good to go lol


----------



## feilong29

Wings of Obsidian said:


> This just seems to be a standardized lead tone....gimme a sec.


 
I kinda like the dryness to it, you know? I'm still working on my Rob Marcello tone. That is actually an awesome amp that I might try to replicate (Cornford).

Requested to join the qroup btw


----------



## eastguitar

Hello friends!

long ago that did not go through here, I leave a track where I am testing a new mix and a new guitar tone with my Line6 HD Pro.

Guitar: Pizarro Guitar 7 Strings with EMG Pickups.

https://soundcloud.com/estebansoto/new-mix-test-2013-02

Thanks for listening!


----------



## meambobbo

for everyone that keeps requesting tone matches, I think you'd be best served reading my guide (at least read through the "quick guide" page), and apply the knowledge to just TRYING to do your own tone match and post the results. 

I find that while Rick's patches are awesome, they all have a Rick quality to them. Same with my patches, and same with the tone Ola gets in all his videos despite using such a huge variety of amps. Yeah, we use a wide variety of models and techniques, but some fresh approaches would only add to the insights we've found as a community.

Also, I can't really do any matches given my limited time (other than for the ppl who are sending me donations, which are backlogged), and now Rick's surely backlogged. We need some more daring bad-asses.


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> for everyone that keeps requesting tone matches, I think you'd be best served reading my guide (at least read through the "quick guide" page), and apply the knowledge to just TRYING to do your own tone match and post the results.
> 
> I find that while Rick's patches are awesome, they all have a Rick quality to them. Same with my patches, and same with the tone Ola gets in all his videos despite using such a huge variety of amps. Yeah, we use a wide variety of models and techniques, but some fresh approaches would only add to the insights we've found as a community.
> 
> Also, I can't really do any matches given my limited time (other than for the ppl who are sending me donations, which are backlogged), and now Rick's surely backlogged. We need some more daring bad-asses.



I think we've spoiled them bobbo. 

Give a man a tone and he shreds for a week. Teach him how to make a tone and he'll shred for a lifetime! 


That being said, I don't plan on stopping the tone matching for a while. I do have a few in queue right now though. Perhaps I should be taking donations as well lol


----------



## JEngelking

Made an offer on an HD Pro on the Bay. 

And now we play the waiting game.


----------



## Zalbu

How big of a difference is it between the HD300/400 and the 500/Pro? I have a 400 right now which I'm sort of happy with (but I haven't tried any high-end gear I can compare it to) and I'm going to upgrade to the 500x soon but is the difference going to make me shit my pants? Also, are 500 tones compatible with the Pro and vice versa?


----------



## RickyCigs

Zalbu said:


> How big of a difference is it between the HD300/400 and the 500/Pro? I have a 400 right now which I'm sort of happy with (but I haven't tried any high-end gear I can compare it to) and I'm going to upgrade to the 500x soon but is the difference going to make me shit my pants? Also, are 500 tones compatible with the Pro and vice versa?




You'll say wow when you realize how limited you are with the hd400. The hd500 is worlds ahead.


----------



## jrstinkfish

Maybe it's been asked before, but has anyone attempted a Black Breath tone match? Basically the Swedish DM sound, but it just sounds clearer and heavier to me than Entombed ever did.


----------



## Zalbu

RickyCigs said:


> You'll say wow when you realize how limited you are with the hd400. The hd500 is worlds ahead.


Yeah, it's pretty stupid that you can't even have both an EQ and a tube screamer in the 400 signal chain.


----------



## RickyCigs

Zalbu said:


> Yeah, it's pretty stupid that you can't even have both an EQ and a tube screamer in the 400 signal chain.



The screamer sucks anyway. I'm not sure where you can place the Q filter though.


----------



## surfthealien

Ghost40 said:


> Love the tone in From Nothing, patch please. I would be grateful.



Ok I tweaked it a little more to switch from lead patch to rhythm patch just flip the delay off. Depending on your pickups you may want to play with the noise gates. I'm going to keep tweeking on it. 

http://line6.com/customtone/upload/index.html


and here is another short clip with it. No bass or post processing and with delay on all the guitar bits because like a dummy I didnt shut it off for the rhythm tracks.

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/slo-fball-tone-test


----------



## surfthealien

I keep messing up the link to custom tone sorry guys here is the correct link

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225342/


----------



## RickyCigs

surfthealien said:


> I keep messing up the link to custom tone sorry guys here is the correct link
> 
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225342/



That's what the edit function is for


----------



## Poltergeist

Is there a command key or something like that to delete unwanted patches in HD edit?


----------



## feilong29

Poltergeist said:


> Is there a command key or something like that to delete unwanted patches in HD edit?



I just clear out all effects and amps and move my other patches into the empty spots; but ya, wondering the same!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

feilong29 said:


> I just clear out all effects and amps and move my other patches into the empty spots; but ya, wondering the same!



I usually just reload in a "new tone" (blank) to act as a means of erasing tones I don't want.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Does anyone have a good metal bass patch that they'd be willing to share with me? I'm getting ready to track my EP and I need a solid bass tone. 
Thanks in advance to anyone who's willing to help.


----------



## RickyCigs

Ocara-Jacob said:


> Does anyone have a good metal bass patch that they'd be willing to share with me? I'm getting ready to track my EP and I need a solid bass tone.
> Thanks in advance to anyone who's willing to help.



What has worked well for me is to just tweak something that sounds meaty and full, then use the parametric to make a narrow cut at 70hz. Then your bass to e isn't fighting with the thump of the kick drum. I'm not 100% happy with my bass tone, but it works fairly well. Ola England makes a fairly wide cut around 500hz which seems to help as well. 

One other thing that's helped me is to use the tse b.o.d. in the post processing. It's a free vst, so it's quite handy.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Ocara-Jacob said:


> Does anyone have a good metal bass patch that they'd be willing to share with me? I'm getting ready to track my EP and I need a solid bass tone.
> Thanks in advance to anyone who's willing to help.



The best thing you can do is save for a cheap bass, something like a Washburn Bantam XB-100. That's what I did and it's the only way that your songs sound like a band and real. With the pod, you just select the Ampeg model and you can get anywhere between a quiet but solid bass and a metal one.


----------



## Rygar91

Ocara-Jacob said:


> Does anyone have a good metal bass patch that they'd be willing to share with me? I'm getting ready to track my EP and I need a solid bass tone.
> Thanks in advance to anyone who's willing to help.



You should watch this  He gets a pretty awesome bass tone by the end of the video.


----------



## thebunfather

RickyCigs said:


> What has worked well for me is to just tweak something that sounds meaty and full, then use the parametric to make a narrow cut at 70hz. Then your bass to e isn't fighting with the thump of the kick drum. I'm not 100% happy with my bass tone, but it works fairly well. Ola England makes a fairly wide cut around 500hz which seems to help as well.
> 
> One other thing that's helped me is to use the tse b.o.d. in the post processing. It's a free vst, so it's quite handy.



I like mixing a clean bass track with the TSE B.O.D. I try to cut the lows out of the TSE track, so it doesn't get muddy. Use the clean bass track for lows and the TSE for the gritty midrange.


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> The best thing you can do is save for a cheap bass, something like a Washburn Bantam XB-100. That's what I did and it's the only way that your songs sound like a band and real. With the pod, you just select the Ampeg model and you can get anywhere between a quiet but solid bass and a metal one.



Pretty sure he already has a bass...


----------



## RickyCigs

thebunfather said:


> I like mixing a clean bass track with the TSE B.O.D. I try to cut the lows out of the TSE track, so it doesn't get muddy. Use the clean bass track for lows and the TSE for the gritty midrange.



I actually don't even use the drive on it lol. I have been planning on playing with mixing a distorted bass track again. I'll have to try it out.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

RickyCigs said:


> Pretty sure he already has a bass...



That's correct, I've got like 5 basses, just no good bass tones for the HD. 

I'll probably just use my X3 for bass on the album, I found something I like out of it.


----------



## thebunfather

More Beardcore!!!! 

https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/chummin


----------



## RickyCigs

ok, i just played around a bit with a bass tone after watching that vid. 

for the main, clean bass tone try this:

noise gate: threshold 50 decay 0
tube comp: thresholh 30 level 30
solo100 clean: master at 63% channel volume at 70% drive around 30-40 and eq to whatever. it doesnt seem to do much.
parametric eq: freq. 38%(500hz) q at 50% and gain at 30%

cab xxl v30 with 409 mic.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Ocara-Jacob said:


> That's correct, I've got like 5 basses, just no good bass tones for the HD.
> 
> I'll probably just use my X3 for bass on the album, I found something I like out of it.



That is what Paul Ortiz from Chimp Spanner did for the longest time since the X3 actually HAS bass patches and amps.

Hey dude, I could hook you up with my bass tone that I just finished and posted a few pages back. I can guarantee you'll love it. It may not be what you are specifically looking for, but the two other members on here I have given it to have really liked it as a foundational starting point for tweaking.


----------



## meambobbo

for bass tones, I like the Blackface Double on one side with the XXL cab and the Uber or Treadplate as the other amp, with an Uber cab. You can either get the natural distortion from the Uber for a looser, rougher tone, or use a Q filter in front to tighten the distortion up and get a more grindy tone. I have 4 posted:

foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/

this clip has one of the patches in it. I have it boosted in the mix with no guitars towards the end of the track. and keep in mind, I recorded this on a 4 string tuned down with loose-ass strings - should sound way better with strings with proper tension:
https://soundcloud.com/meambobbo/periphery-tone-demo2-pod-hd


----------



## RickyCigs

alright, so it looks like the tone match requests just got pushed back by one. 

the nazgul with merrow's signature alien amp is such a killer tone. and it turns out at 6:37, it has the guitars solo'd. i dont know if ill share this one though lol it might have to be my new main patch.

Edit: the video isn't showing up on my phone but did on my lappy, hopefully it is for you guys. You NEED to hear this tone.


----------



## Nemonic

Ocara-Jacob said:


> Does anyone have a good metal bass patch that they'd be willing to share with me? I'm getting ready to track my EP and I need a solid bass tone.
> Thanks in advance to anyone who's willing to help.


Try using this tutorial by Mel Gibson.
Recording metal Bass guitar at home - The Fearedse way - YouTube
You can do pretty much all the post processing inside your POD with using dual amp, one for clean side - for example the Ampeg model without cabinet, and the other for distorted side - pick the one hi gain model you know already, tweak it to your taste, for example tight with Q Filter.
The compressor is the key for badass bass sound.


----------



## Traverser

So I gots me an 8 String! Getting into writing mode for the new album and really starting to dig into the POD. I'm also new at superior drummer so this is all experimentation at this point. We have always written and pre-pro'd live in the practice space, so I have a LOT of catching up to do now that I have some new tools.

Anyways, here's a little riff. You know... For kids =)

https://soundcloud.com/starvoids/ibanez-rg8-1st-tone-test-stock


----------



## ZachK

Just ordered my HD Pro today! Should be in on Monday if it's in stock, if not, one to two weeks.

Beyond stoked!


----------



## BeyondDan

Here's my attempt at recording with the pod HD500! i used a very slight moded rick's satan HD patch.

signal chain: Schecter Blackjack SLS C7 -> pod hd500 -> reaper
2 tracks, one paned hard left and the other hard right
drum is ezdrummer with the metalheads pack

tell me what you guys think

https://soundcloud.com/dtremblay17-1/pod-hd500-test


----------



## DMONSTER

Heres something I recorded the other night using all pod for guitars and bass. Its a heavy, dark mood(ed?) track that i am very proud of. 

This track also features vocals for the first time, they are rough still and i need more practice but it gets the idea there.

If you guys want ill post the patch I used as well.

https://soundcloud.com/dan-schmid/desperation


----------



## elnyrb10

https://soundcloud.com/the-black-cheese/rg350-sr500-test

a little mixtest i did with my hd pro and ezdrummer. all the guitar tones are the hd pro. im using a patch thats based of the dar100 amp. i think it sound pretty beefy but what do you guys think?


----------



## RickyCigs

elnyrb10 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/the-black-cheese/rg350-sr500-test
> 
> a little mixtest i did with my hd pro and ezdrummer. all the guitar tones are the hd pro. im using a patch thats based of the dar100 amp. i think it sound pretty beefy but what do you guys think?



Could that perhaps be my patch? Lol


----------



## elnyrb10

RickyCigs said:


> Could that perhaps be my patch? Lol



hell yeah it is  im glad you replied i meant to thank you for the patch its my go to rhythm at the moment


----------



## RickyCigs

elnyrb10 said:


> hell yeah it is  im glad you replied i meant to thank you for the patch its my go to rhythm at the moment



Always good to hear positive feedback


----------



## feilong29

Here is a short demo I did with Ricky's Intervals patch! Used FL 11 and EZ Drummer/DKFH  Feedback is appreciated (Are my guitars too loud???)

https://soundcloud.com/berial-feilong29/derbil-mcdillet3


----------



## Santuzzo

RickyCigs said:


> https://facebook.com/groups/416000481758029?ref=bookmark&__user=845710503
> 
> Here is the link to the pod hd group. Hopefully it works for you guys. Let me know if it doesn't as I got it on my phone.



request sent


----------



## Santuzzo

RickyCigs said:


> Give a man a tone and he shreds for a week. Teach him how to make a tone and he'll shred for a lifetime!



 lol, awesome!


----------



## RickyCigs

feilong29 said:


> Here is a short demo I did with Ricky's Intervals patch! Used FL 11 and EZ Drummer/DKFH  Feedback is appreciated (Are my guitars too loud???)
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/berial-feilong29/derbil-mcdillet3



I'll have to check it out when I'm not on my phone. I'm glad that so many people seem to really like my intervals patch


----------



## feilong29

RickyCigs said:


> I'll have to check it out when I'm not on my phone. I'm glad that so many people seem to really like my intervals patch



It's my favorite HD500 patch so far!


----------



## RickyCigs

feilong29 said:


> It's my favorite HD500 patch so far!



Haha good to hear


----------



## AaronGraves

Haven't really been playing much due to a case of writer's block, but today spawned a new patch and a new work in progress \m/

https://soundcloud.com/sineshaper/new-heavy-wip


----------



## Rygar91

AaronGraves said:


> Haven't really been playing much due to a case of writer's block, but today spawned a new patch and a new work in progress \m/
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/sineshaper/new-heavy-wip



That riff is an exact mix of Early Grave by Architects and Meaning In Tragedy by As I Lay Dying lol


----------



## feilong29

More of the same with Ricky's Intervals patch 

https://soundcloud.com/berial-feilong29/derbil-mcdillet-without-leads


----------



## RickyCigs

well if you guys liked my intervals patch, have i got a tease for you!

https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/5150-1

and on that note, im leaving to go camping in the morning lol so no patch for you guys for a week!!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Ok so, are there any other ways to record dry DI (and hear your tones - wet) with the POD HD500 other than by setting up a second disabled amp (no effects or anything) and panning your main signal chain hard left or right and panning the disabled amp the other way?

Is there another way to record DI?


----------



## BeyondDan

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Ok so, are there any other ways to record dry DI (and hear your tones - wet) with the POD HD500 other than by setting up a second disabled amp (no effects or anything) and panning your main signal chain hard left or right and panning the disabled amp the other way?
> 
> Is there another way to record DI?



Maybe using the SPDIF out and an external interface...


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

BeyondDan said:


> Maybe using the SPDIF out and an external interface...



Having a weird time finding the cable I would need.


----------



## RickyCigs

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Having a weird time finding the cable I would need.



It's called a coaxial audio cable


----------



## Alice AKW

RickyCigs said:


> well if you guys liked my intervals patch, have i got a tease for you!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/5150-1
> 
> and on that note, im leaving to go camping in the morning lol so no patch for you guys for a week!!



That's one of the best POD tones I've ever heard!


----------



## axxessdenied

RickyCigs said:


> well if you guys liked my intervals patch, have i got a tease for you!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/5150-1
> 
> and on that note, im leaving to go camping in the morning lol so no patch for you guys for a week!!



Sounds fvcking killer!


----------



## RickyCigs

Thanks guys! I suppose you want the patch?  

I'll be back from camping in a week or less and ill post it. I just got here today and it already was pouring rain for a while, so you might get it sooner than later lol 

Or maybe I'll just be a tease and keep this one for my "signature" tone


----------



## axxessdenied

RickyCigs said:


> Or maybe I'll just be a tease and keep this one for my "signature" tone


Sure, but don't be surprised if someone shows up at your door to bitchslap you


----------



## Santuzzo

RickyCigs said:


> well if you guys liked my intervals patch, have i got a tease for you!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/5150-1
> 
> and on that note, im leaving to go camping in the morning lol so no patch for you guys for a week!!



Awesome tone!


----------



## Alice AKW

I think this is the clearest tone I've ever gotten out of my POD... 

https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/periphery-tone-demo-feelings


----------



## feilong29

Kane_Wolf said:


> I think this is the clearest tone I've ever gotten out of my POD...
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/periphery-tone-demo-feelings



Another Coloradian! Dude, you must upload that patch! LOVE IT!


----------



## mongey

RickyCigs said:


> I'll have to check it out when I'm not on my phone. I'm glad that so many people seem to really like my intervals patch


 
I dowloaded a bunch of yours last man man to check out.

the intervals one is really good. it was one of those ones I played with it by itself and was like "it's alright" but chucked on a 16 bar addictive drums metal groove and riffed away for an hour . sounded great with drums underneath filling it out . so many patches are the opposite on that site . they sound good alone but chuck on some drums and they turn to mud

your and bobo's are def more geared towards a sound in a mix


----------



## RickyCigs

mongey said:


> I dowloaded a bunch of yours last man man to check out.
> 
> the intervals one is really good. it was one of those ones I played with it by itself and was like "it's alright" but chucked on a 16 bar addictive drums metal groove and riffed away for an hour . sounded great with drums underneath filling it out . so many patches are the opposite on that site . they sound good alone but chuck on some drums and they turn to mud
> 
> your and bobo's are def more geared towards a sound in a mix




In a mix is the only place that tone matters  my band is just me and my laptop so I need to make my tones work well for my recording. The only other tones I make are tone matches, so they're already in a mix 


Also, just to shed a little more light on my tone tease, beleive it or not, it's a single amp tone. Bogner with xxl cab and 57 on axis. Throw in a little Q filter, pre-eq and high/low pass and you got a killer tone. This is actually the first time I didn't use a compressor in as long as I can remember...


----------



## Alice AKW

RickyCigs said:


> In a mix is the only place that tone matters  my band is just me and my laptop so I need to make my tones work well for my recording. The only other tones I make are tone matches, so they're already in a mix
> 
> 
> Also, just to shed a little more light on my tone tease, beleive it or not, it's a single amp tone. Bogner with xxl cab and 57 on axis. Throw in a little Q filter, pre-eq and high/low pass and you got a killer tone. This is actually the first time I didn't use a compressor in as long as I can remember...



That's' pretty much my approach. No comp, XXL cab, SM57 on or off axis. And I like to turn the cab resonance down to around 10% and decay to 0%, gives it some amazing clarity


----------



## RickyCigs

Kane_Wolf said:


> That's' pretty much my approach. No comp, XXL cab, SM57 on or off axis. And I like to turn the cab resonance down to around 10% and decay to 0%, gives it some amazing clarity



I've always preferred the 409 mic, but lately the tones ive been going for have needed a 57. I used to always turn decay down to 0 but lately I've just left it at 50. Resonance and thump are usually at 50 as well. Sometimes I turn it down to 45. I don't like how it sounds if I turn resonance down for some reason.


----------



## feilong29

Updated:

https://soundcloud.com/berial-feilong29/derbil-mcdillet-new-leads

Still working on my lead tone.


----------



## MikeK

Kane_Wolf said:


> I think this is the clearest tone I've ever gotten out of my POD...
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/periphery-tone-demo-feelings




Mind sharing this patch? Sounds great.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Thought id share a recent pod hd trial/tribulation. I use the recto model mainly.i'd been having trouble getting a tone that cuts through the band mix live - not a volume issue, just want to cut through at lower volume. I just got a mesa 50/50 but before that, with ss power amps, id have to crank my bass on the amp model to get that recto punch. So my bass was always well over halfway. I crank my mids typically.

Tonight i finally took the bass down to around 9-10 oclock like i would on my real dualrec, and everything else really opened up. Way more definition and still plenty of low end from the 50/50. Now the treble is less harsh as well. Cant wait til fridays gig to really test it.

Nothing groundbreaking i know, but if anyone was having similar issues wanted to pass it on....feeling good about the pod right now. 

By the way in my recent trial i tried a few analog pedals in the pods loop. None even came close to the pod models for amp like distortion.

-cheese


----------



## surfthealien

New lead tone. Its over a simple backing track. I used the slo model for this one. 

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/coastin


----------



## atoni

I have HD500 and Mackie HD1521. Is there difference between following connections


HD500 balanced output XLR (left) to Mackie XLR main input
HD500 unbalanced output 1/4" (L/mono) line level to Mackie XLR main input

Currently going from balanced output XLR (left) to Mackie XLR main input...


----------



## feilong29

atoni said:


> I have HD500 and Mackie HD1521. Is there difference between following connections
> 
> 
> HD500 balanced output XLR (left) to Mackie XLR main input
> HD500 unbalanced output 1/4" (L/mono) line level to Mackie XLR main input
> 
> Currently going from balanced output XLR (left) to Mackie XLR main input...



I have tried both, and unless when I tried the XLR I neglected to adjust the master volume, the XLR is MUCH more quieter, to the point where I thought my cables were bad, lol, but the 1/4" is louder. The XLR for the POD HD vs the Axe Fx is light night and day; I have to crank the master volume up a LOT on the POD HD than when I had my Axe Fx, but that's no biggie.


----------



## Rygar91

Im looking to invest in my first pair of studio monitors and I wanted to ask those of you using monitors, with the Pod HD as your interface, what the best way to plug your monitors in would be.


----------



## Poltergeist

Rygar91 said:


> Im looking to invest in my first pair of studio monitors and I wanted to ask those of you using monitors, with the Pod HD as your interface, what the best way to plug your monitors in would be.



I'd say XLR cables into the back of your monitors. Depends if the monitors you're using provide an XLR input, of course, because XLR never sum to mono, so you get the right stereo Fx sounds coming from the POD, and some say better quality... I really don't know if this is truly the best way or not, I'm just going off of what I've read.

I'm not using my POD as my interface, I use the S/PDIF out of the POD into an Mbox, so different approach compared to you, but that's what I'd do if I was in your situation. 


Off topic: Was wondering if anyone could suggest a good starting point to try to kill the hiss and fizz of high gain tones ( I guess the 2khz range?) with either a parametric eq or a mid focus eq? 
Still struggling to get the EQ's to do what I want after owning the POD for a few months now.


----------



## RickyCigs

Poltergeist said:


> I'd say XLR cables into the back of your monitors. Depends if the monitors you're using provide an XLR input, of course, because XLR never sum to mono, so you get the right stereo Fx sounds coming from the POD, and some say better quality... I really don't know if this is truly the best way or not, I'm just going off of what I've read.
> 
> I'm not using my POD as my interface, I use the S/PDIF out of the POD into an Mbox, so different approach compared to you, but that's what I'd do if I was in your situation.
> 
> 
> Off topic: Was wondering if anyone could suggest a good starting point to try to kill the hiss and fizz of high gain tones ( I guess the 2khz range?) with either a parametric eq or a mid focus eq?
> Still struggling to get the EQ's to do what I want after owning the POD for a few months now.


Are you using a mid focus eq as a high/low pass? Just getting rid of the really high end sizzle makes a huge difference. You need some fizz for your tone to fill out a mix. 

You can also just set the parametric to Q at 80 and gain at 30 and rotate the frequency knob until you find what your looking for. It only goes up to 4000hz though.


----------



## RickyCigs

Try these settings:

Hi freq: 15
High Q: 40
Low Freq: 70-75
Low Q:40
Gain: 0


----------



## Poltergeist

Thanks, Ricky.. I'll try that out this evening with some of my patches! Yes, I'm using the mid focus for a high/low pass.. trying to tame a couple dual angel-f ball patches I made...looking for a nice warm low end for my 8 string rhythm patches, which I'm close to achieving with the F-ball, however they've got way too much sizzle on the high end of these patches and I'm trying to make them as clear as possible.


----------



## RickyCigs

Poltergeist said:


> Thanks, Ricky.. I'll try that out this evening with some of my patches! Yes, I'm using the mid focus for a high/low pass.. trying to tame a couple dual angel-f ball patches I made...looking for a nice warm low end for my 8 string rhythm patches, which I'm close to achieving with the F-ball, however they've got way too much sizzle on the high end of these patches and I'm trying to make them as clear as possible.



You could also try a studio eq. It has either the 5000 or 8000hz adjustment. 5000hz is probably what your looking for.


----------



## MetalBuddah

So....some of you may know that my HD500 broke at the beginning of the summer. Well, I decided to crack her open today and take a look what was inside. Lo and behold I found this little stamp on the mother board.







I am guessing that Line 6 had originally wanted the device to be called the "Pod X4 Live" but then opted to HD500.


----------



## RickyCigs

For those of you that haven't noticed or joined yet, my competition is started on the pod hd group on Facebook. I posted the link a page or two back. You only have until Thursday to enter!


----------



## RickyCigs

Also, I'm heading home today, so I GUESS I'll upload that patch soon. I may have to record another sample or two. I have a hankering to try it with some redwirez impulses as well. I always hope it's not TOO awesome, because then I might feel the need to re record my whole album that's in progress with it lol


----------



## catalan

So I just got an HD Pro rack and I'm trying to figure out how to run it through my amp. It's a line 6 spider IV amp, i know it might not sound as good but this is the only option right now besides my pc. I haven't even heard what its capable of with my own ears, if someone could help that would be so awesome and I would be highly grateful. Could I even run it through a line 6 spider IV amp?


----------



## Insinfier

It technically could, but it isn't the most efficient way of enjoying that piece of gear. It would be kinda dirty. The Spider might hold back the HD's abilities, depending on what the power amp of the Spider is like and what cab/speaker it will be going into.


----------



## PodHdBean

make sure you plug the pod into the spider through the aux in.If the is a effects loop plug the pod into the return.You want to bypass the preamp sound of the spider


catalan said:


> So I just got an HD Pro rack and I'm trying to figure out how to run it through my amp. It's a line 6 spider IV amp, i know it might not sound as good but this is the only option right now besides my pc. I haven't even heard what its capable of with my own ears, if someone could help that would be so awesome and I would be highly grateful. Could I even run it through a line 6 spider IV amp?


----------



## RickyCigs

https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/dimarzio-crunchlab-vs-duncan

another sample of the new tone. this one also directly compares the dimarzio crunchlab to the seymour duncan sh5. very similar pickups. in the mix you almost cant even tell the difference. i think both mixed together would make an excellent track!


----------



## meambobbo

quick little mix test:
https://soundcloud.com/meambobbo/new-tone-demo

pretty brutal - will post the new patches soon...


----------



## MikeK

Thats sounding good man!


----------



## RickyCigs

Most hilarious comment gets my newest patch!


----------



## RickyCigs

https://facebook.com/groups/416000481758029?ref=m_notif&notif_t=group_comment&__user=845710503

Still time to enter the competition! There's only two entries so far, so there's a good chance of winning lol


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Success!!! I know few people give a hoot but im going to post anyway....

The pod hd sounded great last night at the gig. With the bass backed off to about 10 oclock on the recto model, running though the 50/50 power amp, i was clear and defined all night! Im in love with this rig. One button patch changes, every tone i need and all of them sound great, killer tube power, minimal gear hauling, quick setup. Gonna stick with this awhile.


----------



## RickyCigs

writing a super evil song with the new patch. heres some tasty quad tracked goodness. heavy as FVCK!!!!
https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/new-track-tease


----------



## Zalbu

How can I make my tone less fizzy? I'm using a VGS Soulmaster 7 with the shitty stock pickups and a HD400 which isn't the best setup on the planet and I'm a crappy guitarist, but there's got to be some way of cleaning this up a bit. Here's a screenshot if that helps.

https://soundcloud.com/zalbu/test


----------



## RickyCigs

Zalbu said:


> How can I make my tone less fizzy? I'm using a VGS Soulmaster 7 with the shitty stock pickups and a HD400 which isn't the best setup on the planet and I'm a crappy guitarist, but there's got to be some way of cleaning this up a bit. Here's a screenshot if that helps.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/zalbu/test



You could start by turning the guitars way down. You can barely hear the drums. In a proper mix it won't seem nearly as bad. Your pretty limited on options with the hd400, but if your able to do some post processing, use a high pass filter and cut everything from around 9-10,000 and up. Also try a small cut at 5000hz.

Oh, and your also probably using way too much gain. Turn it down and you'll notice a big difference.


----------



## RickyCigs

dont say i never gave you anything

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225466/


----------



## Alice AKW

Better late than never, here's that Peripery patch!

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225472/


----------



## RickyCigs

make sure you have clean underwear handy before you listen to this one. 

https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/planetary-annihilator-all-new

this was with the 5150 patch that i posted


----------



## Nicki

Just bought the pro off ebay. can't wait to try it out in my home studio!


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

Heres my first demo with my pod hd pro and custom 8 string (28.5 / dactivators)

ToranzoDEMO by seaside tony on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## fps

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Success!!! I know few people give a hoot but im going to post anyway....
> 
> The pod hd sounded great last night at the gig. With the bass backed off to about 10 oclock on the recto model, running though the 50/50 power amp, i was clear and defined all night! Im in love with this rig. One button patch changes, every tone i need and all of them sound great, killer tube power, minimal gear hauling, quick setup. Gonna stick with this awhile.



Absolute godsend for gigging, it's so sensitive that a small tweak of one parameter, or even swapping FX positions, can transform the whole thing. I go straight into the PA, sounds big, but sits well in the mix, awesome.


----------



## Alice AKW

Yo guys, got a new tone for y'all. Lemme know if you want the patch.

https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/soldano-tone-test-vai-anyone


----------



## Purelojik

Kane_Wolf said:


> Yo guys, got a new tone for y'all. Lemme know if you want the patch.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/soldano-tone-test-vai-anyone



more than the patch. i wanna know what your guitar wood, pickup setup is. you've got some nice overall tones but i wanna know where it all starts!


----------



## Alice AKW

Purelojik said:


> more than the patch. i wanna know what your guitar wood, pickup setup is. you've got some nice overall tones but i wanna know where it all starts!



Patch: http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225506/

That particular clip was recorded with my Samick Greg Bennett Rockwell, cheap little explorer copy with duncan designed pickups.

Edit: Forgot to mention, it's made of mahogany


----------



## RickyCigs

i finally figured out a way to use my wifes camera for videos. it was her idea to stick a little mirror behind the screen so it could see what was on it. worked perfectly! and now i have a video that you can actually see what im doing, so the sound quality matches the video quality lol

Edit: apparently its not as good as the original video file was. i only have windows video maker though, so it compresses the shit out of it. anyone know of a better (free) video editor?


----------



## Dam777

RickyCigs said:


> i finally figured out a way to use my wifes camera for videos. it was her idea to stick a little mirror behind the screen so it could see what was on it. worked perfectly! and now i have a video that you can actually see what im doing, so the sound quality matches the video quality lol
> 
> Edit: apparently its not as good as the original video file was. i only have windows video maker though, so it compresses the shit out of it. anyone know of a better (free) video editor?



Hi, look for example here
Best free video editing software: 9 top programs you should download | News | TechRadar

I use to videos EDIUS Conupus 6,08, but it is paid. Last time I made &#8203;&#8203;a video for my daughter.(red explorer) Sorry for the spam and bad English hopefully you forgive me



https://www.facebook.com/theagonycz

I'm using your patches - are excellent - I must a little edit on my six string guitar - Blackjack SLS Solo-6 FR

Blackjack SLS Solo-6 FR - Schecter Guitar Research


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

New song I've been working on over the past little while! All guitars and bass are pod hd. https://soundcloud.com/karoshiband/demo-1-complete

If you like it, keep in touch over facebook!
https://www.facebook.com/KaroshiBandAB


----------



## turd85

I made a Steve Vai stylish patch

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225527/

Try out different mic's and settings!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Thy Art is Murder tone match?...

In the meantime, I have been digging on the tone in this video that a recent forum member posted (you can see the thread under the Sevenstring guitar section of the forum).



It is a Krank Revolution profile on the Kemper....but to me it just sounds like the stereotypical "Killswitch Engage" or "In This Moment" type of tone....still digging it sooo much though.


----------



## Chuck

Anyone know which amp model is closet to that of a Blackstar S1?


----------



## RickyCigs

Chuck said:


> Anyone know which amp model is closet to that of a Blackstar S1?



thats a bit of a tough one as blackstars all have the ISF control which really changes the character.


----------



## Chuck

Hmm. Any guesses to their relative sound?


----------



## btbamthewell

Hey guys,

Would you mind giving me some feedback on my recordings. All recorded using HD 500 & EZ Drummer.

I've no experience with recording what so ever, so any advice/criticism on quality of recording & the musical quality is much appreciated.

Post-Metal interlude,
https://soundcloud.com/djinnmusic-1/the-decapod


This is a full song but I feel like I still need to add to it,
https://soundcloud.com/djinnmusic-1/mondoshawan


----------



## RickyCigs

btbamthewell said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Would you mind giving me some feedback on my recordings. All recorded using HD 500 & EZ Drummer.
> 
> I've no experience with recording what so ever, so any advice/criticism on quality of recording & the musical quality is much appreciated.
> 
> Post-Metal interlude,
> https://soundcloud.com/djinnmusic-1/the-decapod
> 
> 
> This is a full song but I feel like I still need to add to it,
> https://soundcloud.com/djinnmusic-1/mondoshawan



I'll check this out tomorrow sometime. I'm not an expert, but my mixes are getting fairly killer if I do say so myself lol


----------



## RickyCigs

Chuck said:


> Hmm. Any guesses to their relative sound?



Bogner


----------



## RickyCigs

RickyCigs said:


> i finally figured out a way to use my wifes camera for videos. it was her idea to stick a little mirror behind the screen so it could see what was on it. worked perfectly! and now i have a video that you can actually see what im doing, so the sound quality matches the video quality lol
> 
> Edit: apparently its not as good as the original video file was. i only have windows video maker though, so it compresses the shit out of it. anyone know of a better (free) video editor?





Bump for next page action. I also found a video editor


----------



## Alice AKW

Tried my hand at the JCM800 model, have a listen!

https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/marshall-tone-test


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Thy Art is Murder tone match?...
> 
> In the meantime, I have been digging on the tone in this video that a recent forum member posted (you can see the thread under the Sevenstring guitar section of the forum).
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Krank Revolution profile on the Kemper....but to me it just sounds like the stereotypical "Killswitch Engage" or "In This Moment" type of tone....still digging it sooo much though.




Bump for next page action.

Also, RickyCigs, dude, that video!!!


----------



## Alice AKW

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Bump for next page action.
> 
> Also, RickyCigs, dude, that video!!!



Once my Seven is back up and running I'l give it a crack!.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Kane_Wolf said:


> Tried my hand at the JCM800 model, have a listen!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/marshall-tone-test



Not bad! The JCM800 is one of my least favorite models but you've got it sounding decent - the zeppelin sounds good! I've been using the Plexi Lead 100 lately, to me that one's easy to get sounding like a real amp - really good with a heavy screamer boost too.


----------



## Alice AKW

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Not bad! The JCM800 is one of my least favorite models but you've got it sounding decent - the zeppelin sounds good! I've been using the Plexi Lead 100 lately, to me that one's easy to get sounding like a real amp - really good with a heavy screamer boost too.



I find it's all a matter of finding the right mid-focus EQ settings for each amp. Most of the high gain amps are in a similar ballpark but with amps like the JCM800, you need to let some more high range bleed through.


----------



## RickyCigs

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Bump for next page action.
> 
> Also, RickyCigs, dude, that video!!!



Haha thanks! It definitely turned out better than my last ones. I have so e time today. I might be able to try out a thy art match for you.


----------



## feilong29

Here is a demo I did using Kane's Periphery patch; probably not the best application for this patch but I had an idea I wanted to get down and his patch is great! The lead patch is a Satriani patch I downloaded. A WIP!

https://soundcloud.com/berial-feilong29/rash-2-0


----------



## Alice AKW

feilong29 said:


> Here is a demo I did using Kane's Periphery patch; probably not the best application for this patch but I had an idea I wanted to get down and his patch is great! The lead patch is a Satriani patch I downloaded. A WIP!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/berial-feilong29/rash-2-0



you make that patch sound fantastic! I've recently tweaked all my patches to get rid of the insane midrange emphasis, I may record a demo and put it up later, along with the patch, of course.


----------



## feilong29

Kane_Wolf said:


> you make that patch sound fantastic! I've recently tweaked all my patches to get rid of the insane midrange emphasis, I may record a demo and put it up later, along with the patch, of course.



Thanks bro! Looking forward to your upload!


----------



## Alice AKW

feilong29 said:


> Thanks bro! Looking forward to your upload!



What the hell! Here ya go. https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/updated-periphery-tone

Patch: http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225557/


----------



## feilong29

Kane_Wolf said:


> What the hell! Here ya go. https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/updated-periphery-tone
> 
> Patch: http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225557/



Man that is even more spot on!


----------



## RickyCigs

well it looks like i wont be posting much for the next while. i just got superior drummer with the metal foundry expansion working, so i need to learn to eq this sucker properly until i reveal anymore. 

just as ive read online, the cymbals sound fantastic! the drums portion arent as good, but still better than drumkit from hell. i just need to use my tone matching abilities to match my kick with some killer commercial productions. 

working on a song with yet another new tone as well. stay tuned!


----------



## BeyondDan

Don't know if there is any Thrice fans here, but look who's using the POD HD500:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFgyy3Sbw3o


----------



## surfthealien

Ok I took a crack at making a low gain organic sounding solo tone I used the slo crunch amp for this one.

Here is a track with it

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/almost-vacation

Here is the tone

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225580/


----------



## that short guy

Hey guys can anyone tell me what effect(s) I'd have to use to duplicate that weird tone stephen used in the beggining of this song... i think it'd be kinda cool to use as like an in bewtween lofi/telephonic sound


----------



## thebunfather

New HD500 song! Soundcloud really compresses shit too much. My cymbals always sound like garbage after I upload it. Anyway, give it a listen.

https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/agreements


----------



## RickyCigs

thebunfather said:


> New HD500 song! Soundcloud really compresses shit too much. My cymbals always sound like garbage after I upload it. Anyway, give it a listen.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/agreements




I totally agree. That's why I started putting the download link to my dropbox on my soundcloud uploads


----------



## PodHdBean

sounds like just a mono guitar track no bass 


that short guy said:


> Hey guys can anyone tell me what effect(s) I'd have to use to duplicate that weird tone stephen used in the beggining of this song... i think it'd be kinda cool to use as like an in bewtween lofi/telephonic sound


----------



## Rygar91

I find that the Pod HD has an insane amount of hissing at just under the 3khz area on every tone. I usually always remove it inside my daw, but do you guy know how I could remove it inside my actual tone?


----------



## RickyCigs

Rygar91 said:


> I find that the Pod HD has an insane amount of hissing at just under the 3khz area on every tone. I usually always remove it inside my daw, but do you guy know how I could remove it inside my actual tone?




Parametric eq?


----------



## RickyCigs

that short guy said:


> Hey guys can anyone tell me what effect(s) I'd have to use to duplicate that weird tone stephen used in the beggining of this song... i think it'd be kinda cool to use as like an in bewtween lofi/telephonic sound




Add some reverb and use a mid focus eq to cut out the lows.


----------



## ZachK

Finally got around to making patches with my Pod. Had to take some time off from playing on Drs orders. Here they are: Mr Clean by zacharyk on SoundCloud - Hear the world - First attempt. 

https://soundcloud.com/zacharyk/dirty-harold - Second attempt. Still working stuff out in this one, I'm not sure what else to do to cut out some of that background noise and whatnot. 

Any advice/comments are appreciated!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

RickyCigs said:


> Parametric eq?



The EQs suck on the HD500. Just sayin. I miss the X3's Parametric EQ.


----------



## RickyCigs

Ocara-Jacob said:


> The EQs suck on the HD500. Just sayin. I miss the X3's Parametric EQ.



I don't have an issue with them. When I do any post processing I can always match it on the pod. I will admit that the percentage rather than hz is stupid though. I had to write down the conversion from meambobbos page in my book to refer to.


----------



## mongey

RickyCigs said:


> I don't have an issue with them. When I do any post processing I can always match it on the pod. I will admit that the percentage rather than hz is stupid though. I had to write down the conversion from meambobbos page in my book to refer to.


 

Agreed. why the hell you'd put EQs in % value I have no idea


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Rygar91 said:


> I find that the Pod HD has an insane amount of hissing at just under the 3khz area on every tone. I usually always remove it inside my daw, but do you guy know how I could remove it inside my actual tone?



I have the same problem. The producer I am working pointed it out to me. We tried using some outside EQs and stuff while mixing and it just didn't work. We had to retrack the guitars all over again using a different method.


----------



## getaway_fromme

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I have the same problem. The producer I am working pointed it out to me. We tried using some outside EQs and stuff while mixing and it just didn't work. We had to retrack the guitars all over again using a different method.



Yup, me too. I learned that trick on the vetta but it still holds true to the Hd series. Every hi gain sim I have has an eq to notch that out, somewhere like 2k-2.5kz. It's a POD thing, apparently.


----------



## MikeSweeney

Im thinking of getting a line6 HD300,
Can I run my peavey 5150 pre amp into the pod then into my computer or would I need the pro for that ?


----------



## RickyCigs

MikeSweeney said:


> Im thinking of getting a line6 HD300,
> Can I run my peavey 5150 pre amp into the pod then into my computer or would I need the pro for that ?



What would be the point of that? You can't run just cabinet simulation, so you would be able to do the same thing with just an ordinary interface
Also, keep in mind that using that method you wouldn't get any tone from your power amp which is a very large part of where a 6505 gets its tone.


----------



## Static

Hey guys..there's something weird going on with my HD Pro's tuner function ..everything seems to be working fine but when I press the tap/tuner button, the screen doesn't show the notes, no matter what i play on the guitar ..anyone have or had a similar problem?this is the first time this has happened.


----------



## HOGANMW

Unfortunately in my opinion guys, any noise gate, distortion pedal or EQ in a chain added before amp/amps destroys your tone. Sound gets flat. If you want amazing booster, sustainer/compresor and EQ just go for EH Graphic Fuzz.
Sound is twice better/fatter. POD sounds more like an amp than just digital toy. I gave up with HD500's noise gates as well. ISP Decimator2 is the only solution.


----------



## RickyCigs

HOGANMW said:


> Unfortunately in my opinion guys, any noise gate, distortion pedal or EQ in a chain added before amp/amps destroys your tone. Sound gets flat. If you want amazing booster, sustainer/compresor and EQ just go for EH Graphic Fuzz.
> Sound is twice better/fatter. POD sounds more like an amp than just digital toy. I gave up with HD500's noise gates as well. ISP Decimator2 is the only solution.



The Q filter works better than any overdrive on the pod. I've gotten many realistic and professional tones from the pod as well as the best tones ive gotten have an eq after the q filter and before the amp. I also sold my decimator because I could get the pods gates working just as well. 

Perhaps you just aren't trying hard enough


----------



## Nicki

RickyCigs said:


> The Q filter works better than any overdrive on the pod. I've gotten many realistic and professional tones from the pod as well as the best tones ive gotten have an eq after the q filter and before the amp. I also sold my decimator because I could get the pods gates working just as well.
> 
> Perhaps you just aren't trying hard enough



I haven't memorized everything in it since the pod is still new to me... But the gate I'm using in the tone I've made doesn't really compare with my ISP Decimator G String. I'll probably end up running that pedal in the fx loop and not bother with any gates in the pod.


----------



## HOGANMW

I think that I was trying to hard 
I have been working on Q filter ages ago... ...just after somebody posted here some news about new solution (Q filter)
I'm not a djent type person and I prefer more good live sound. Because I play olny with Electro Voice ELX115P active speaker I was looking for warmer tone and with EH Graphic Fuzz toy I got it.
I was playing with your patches. They are great but do not fit to my style and with that tone I couldn't play live. Your recordings/tracks are awesome too. Sound is great but I think that live sound is more important to me. Probably POD with tube amp and 4x12 cab sund much better but I prefer FRFR sytem much more. Less to carry


----------



## RickyCigs

HOGANMW said:


> I think that I was trying to hard
> I have been working on Q filter ages ago... ...just after somebody posted here some news about new solution (Q filter)
> I'm not a djent type person and I prefer more good live sound. Because I play olny with Electro Voice ELX115P active speaker I was looking for warmer tone and with EH Graphic Fuzz toy I got it.
> I was playing with your patches. They are great but do not fit to my style and with that tone I couldn't play live. Your recordings/tracks are awesome too. Sound is great but I think that live sound is more important to me. Probably POD with tube amp and 4x12 cab sund much better but I prefer FRFR sytem much more. Less to carry



My tones are all made for recording. So they definitely wouldn't work as well live. They're made for multi tracking. 

If you use a parametric after the Q filter you can warm up the sound a lot. Tou should also try different mic combos.


----------



## RickyCigs

Nicki said:


> I haven't memorized everything in it since the pod is still new to me... But the gate I'm using in the tone I've made doesn't really compare with my ISP Decimator G String. I'll probably end up running that pedal in the fx loop and not bother with any gates in the pod.



Where in the chain are you using the pods gates?


----------



## Nicki

RickyCigs said:


> Where in the chain are you using the pods gates?



Noise Gate >> Tube Drive >> Fball


----------



## RickyCigs

Nicki said:


> Noise Gate >> Tube Drive >> Fball



add a gate after the tube drive as well.


----------



## RickyCigs

heres a sample of my slightly revised 5150 tome. this time its backed by some metal foundry drums. opinions?

https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/5150-revised-tone


----------



## Nicki

RickyCigs said:


> heres a sample of my slightly revised 5150 tome. this time its backed by some metal foundry drums. opinions?
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/5150-revised-tone



Reminds me of Chimaira


----------



## RickyCigs

Nicki said:


> Reminds me of Chimaira



There's definitely worse bands to sound like lol


----------



## Nicki

RickyCigs said:


> There's definitely worse bands to sound like lol



I was a big fan of Chimaira during the "Pass out of Existence" cd.


----------



## meambobbo

getaway_fromme said:


> Yup, me too. I learned that trick on the vetta but it still holds true to the Hd series. Every hi gain sim I have has an eq to notch that out, somewhere like 2k-2.5kz. It's a POD thing, apparently.


 
I used to notch 1 or 2 spots out. I think the issue isn't so much the amp modeling but the cab/mic simulation. Using dual cabs sims seems to seriously downplay this issue. I haven't bothered notching anything since I started using dual cabs. I do use the Mid-Focus EQ's to roll-off the high end, but this is way beyond the fizzy spot mentioned here.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

meambobbo said:


> I used to notch 1 or 2 spots out. I think the issue isn't so much the amp modeling but the cab/mic simulation. Using dual cabs sims seems to seriously downplay this issue. I haven't bothered notching anything since I started using dual cabs. I do use the Mid-Focus EQ's to roll-off the high end, but this is way beyond the fizzy spot mentioned here.



Yeah, it seems dual-amp makes sound a little better, if noticeable. Last time I tested 2 amps with the same exact settings (Not looking for a stereo image of course) and it sounded a bit better and complete than the 1-amp/cab patch. As I said, the difference is mild, but if you're not using many slots to reach the cpu limit, you might give it a try and see if it sounds better.


----------



## Rygar91

This is my first attempt at making my own patch using techniques that i've learned from all you guys. I tried to make a tone match for the rhythm tone used on Misery Signals album Controller. I cant really decide if it sounds close to the album but I think its a great tone on its own anyways!

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225630/

Let me know anything you feel could improve it!


----------



## RickyCigs

In case some of you aren't part of the Facebook pod hd group and want to help out, I'm looking for DI files to do a comparison of how different setups (guitar/pickups/strings/pick/player) can effect a patch. 

If anyone wants to help out let me know. It doesn't matter what you play, just keep in mind that it will be reamped through a high gain tone.


----------



## Alice AKW

RickyCigs said:


> In case some of you aren't part of the Facebook pod hd group and want to help out, I'm looking for DI files to do a comparison of how different setups (guitar/pickups/strings/pick/player) can effect a patch.
> 
> If anyone wants to help out let me know. It doesn't matter what you play, just keep in mind that it will be reamped through a high gain tone.



I'd love to give it a crack!


----------



## RickyCigs

Kane_Wolf said:


> I'd love to give it a crack!



Excellent. You can either pm me a link to the file or I can pm you my email address


----------



## JEngelking

*Not related to Ricky's post*

All I will say is...

GUISE.

Soon...


----------



## HOGANMW

My live sound. Listen to it loud. Recorded via USB just couple minutes ago.
Raw signal.


https://soundcloud.com/gehinnom-1/eh-graphic-fuzz-isp-decimator


----------



## RickyCigs

One thing that has been bothering me about the pod and making me want an axe-fx is that the high gain sounds are too smooth. They don't have that roughness/grit of a cranked tube amp. 

That being said, I am working on a patch that rectifies this situation. I'm finding though that the redwirez impulses are getting it closer. One part of the issue may actually be speaker distortion. The redwirez sound more like a pushed speaker. 

I'll upload a sample when I get closer. As well as another bit of research/work I've been doing.


----------



## RickyCigs

https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/true-grit-tone-test


----------



## JEngelking

^ That sounds very good, bet it would sound even more killer with some bass underneath it in a full mix.


----------



## RickyCigs

JEngelking said:


> ^ That sounds very good, bet it would sound even more killer with some bass underneath it in a full mix.



Haha thanks. And yes it would. I'm gonna tweak it a tiny bit more and then do a full track with it. Possibly even cover the whole Feared song that the riff I used is from.


----------



## cyril v

RickyCigs said:


> In case some of you aren't part of the Facebook pod hd group and want to help out, I'm looking for DI files to do a comparison of how different setups (guitar/pickups/strings/pick/player) can effect a patch.
> 
> If anyone wants to help out let me know. It doesn't matter what you play, just keep in mind that it will be reamped through a high gain tone.



Here ya go, just check some of these threads for some amateur/pro DI's.

http://www.ultimatemetal.com/forum/practice-room-413/


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal

I've googled and searched and haven't found a final answer yet, though I'm sure this question has been answered somewhere in this thread:

How is the tuner on this thing?


----------



## RickyCigs

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> I've googled and searched and haven't found a final answer yet, though I'm sure this question has been answered somewhere in this thread:
> 
> How is the tuner on this thing?




Yes it has. But that was about 180 pages ago.... 

It's fairly good. It bounces around a lot though. 

It can tune the F# on my 8 string, but it doesn't register anything lower than B on my bass. Slightly frustrating when I tune it to Bb.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal

K. That answered my question. Do not sell the turbotune.


----------



## RickyCigs

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> K. That answered my question. Do not sell the turbotune.



Haha no don't sell it. If you have a really good tune, the pod is no replacement. If you jut have a cheap tuner then it would be stupid to not use the pods tuner.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal

Done and done. Just picked up a 500X. Took about an hour and a half at guitar center trading in some bass gear I don't need anymore. I am a happy guy right now. 

And I still have my turbotune.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Idk what is going on...but I just can't seem to get a good tone out of my POD anymore. I spent all afternoon today (3 hours before work) trying to make my own tone that I am hearing in my head, but it just didn't work. Then I used one of RickyCigs's patches as a springboard and blueprint, and it still wasn't sounding as good as I thought it would. 

Might try again tomorrow with a different guitar other than my Schecter Blackjack ATC C-8 with Painkillers. (See if I got a buddy somewhere that could let me borrow an axe to play with...)

What really got me is that the guy who is mixing and mastering my first project's first album told me that he didn't like the tones I was using from the POD. So I re-recorded, and he STILL didn't like them. So now he is having me track DI (which is why I had been asking about DI alot lately in our Facebook group). 

I understand that things in studio are different. And getting a professional sound is different, and usually the producer or sound engineer dictates that (which is why all bands produced by Joey Sturgis have the exact same guitar tone for example), but I'm being led up to a road believing that I just can't get a good tone out of my POD HD500 anymore...


----------



## meambobbo

https://soundcloud.com/meambobbo/lost-not-forgotten-mix-test

latest petrucci patch. i'll have it up with all of them soon.


----------



## RickyCigs

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Idk what is going on...but I just can't seem to get a good tone out of my POD anymore. I spent all afternoon today (3 hours before work) trying to make my own tone that I am hearing in my head, but it just didn't work. Then I used one of RickyCigs's patches as a springboard and blueprint, and it still wasn't sounding as good as I thought it would.
> 
> Might try again tomorrow with a different guitar other than my Schecter Blackjack ATC C-8 with Painkillers. (See if I got a buddy somewhere that could let me borrow an axe to play with...)
> 
> What really got me is that the guy who is mixing and mastering my first project's first album told me that he didn't like the tones I was using from the POD. So I re-recorded, and he STILL didn't like them. So now he is having me track DI (which is why I had been asking about DI alot lately in our Facebook group).
> 
> I understand that things in studio are different. And getting a professional sound is different, and usually the producer or sound engineer dictates that (which is why all bands produced by Joey Sturgis have the exact same guitar tone for example), but I'm being led up to a road believing that I just can't get a good tone out of my POD HD500 anymore...




It's not an issue with good tone. Good tones are easy. Great tones are hard. Amazing tones are impossible. And I'm pretty sure we all want amazing. 

One thing to keep on mind is that any producer should keep the musicians vision in mind. If he is hearing a certain tone in his head, that should at the very least be an option.


----------



## mnemonic

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Idk what is going on...but I just can't seem to get a good tone out of my POD anymore.



Is this a new thing and you were previously happy with it? What is your normal train of thought when putting together a patch? 

I only ask because way back 100 years ago when I first started using a podXT, I would just pile on effects and EQ's trying to get a good tone, and wonder why it was shit. 

It took a while before I figured out the best way to squeeze a good tone out of a pod (or any unit, really) is to go as simple as possible (noise gate, maybe a boost, amp, cab, no extra effects or eq's) and just fiddle with things, sweep knobs around to unusual configurations so I can really get a feel for how each knob reacts, how they interact with eachother, etc. 

I'm not sure if the podhd is similar regarding the EQ, but with the podXT's EQ, more often than not, didn't react the same way a normal amp EQ would. Meaning that the treble knob didn't necessarily control the treble, higher bass setting didn't mean the tone was actually any bassier, etc. I don't think I've ever come across an amp in real life that needed the mids set to 100%, but on my podxt with some models, I needed to dime the mids and then some, and sometimes it would still sound scooped. 

TL;DR, try unusual things and spend a long time getting to know how the EQ responds, and you'll be more successful in getting tones you like.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Idk what is going on...but I just can't seem to get a good tone out of my POD anymore. I spent all afternoon today (3 hours before work) trying to make my own tone that I am hearing in my head, but it just didn't work. Then I used one of RickyCigs's patches as a springboard and blueprint, and it still wasn't sounding as good as I thought it would.
> 
> Might try again tomorrow with a different guitar other than my Schecter Blackjack ATC C-8 with Painkillers. (See if I got a buddy somewhere that could let me borrow an axe to play with...)
> 
> What really got me is that the guy who is mixing and mastering my first project's first album told me that he didn't like the tones I was using from the POD. So I re-recorded, and he STILL didn't like them. So now he is having me track DI (which is why I had been asking about DI alot lately in our Facebook group).
> 
> I understand that things in studio are different. And getting a professional sound is different, and usually the producer or sound engineer dictates that (which is why all bands produced by Joey Sturgis have the exact same guitar tone for example), but I'm being led up to a road believing that I just can't get a good tone out of my POD HD500 anymore...


 

if he's simply mixing and mastering, you're the producer and its not up to him. I've worked with a few guys over the years who basically have a mix they are going for and you play through their tones/patches/channel presets cause they don't want to have to make adjustments to what they already consider a really good mix. If you were happy with the tones you recorded, his job is to make the recording sound even/balanced/audible through all instruments. I go through at least one day every month where everything I own sounds like shit and I wanna throw it out the window....think its a guitar player thing.

TL;DR
Don't let a guy you're paying tell you what you're supposed to sound like, and we all get discouraged with our tone/gear from time to time. Just keep playing!


----------



## daedae

RickyCigs said:


> Yes it has. But that was about 180 pages ago....
> 
> It's fairly good. It bounces around a lot though.
> 
> It can tune the F# on my 8 string, but it doesn't register anything lower than B on my bass. Slightly frustrating when I tune it to Bb.



I just ran into that problem last week trying to tune the new bass down to A... I got close enough by tuning to the 12th fret harmonic, but it had never really occurred to me before that that the tracking might only be so-so or non-existent at lower frequencies.


----------



## bcolville

Here's a song me and my friend did on my Pod HD Pro in Reaper with EZDrummer. We plan to add vocals. 
Here's the link:
https://soundcloud.com/brendan-colville/drew-and-brendan-demo-1-no

Anyone think we should get female vocals?

Edit: Solo near the end. It's meant to have lyrics so don't feel bad skipping ahead.


----------



## HoKrll

Also fretting say the 7th fret on the 5th string, if you are tuning to A. That will give you your E. Just watch how much pressure you put on it, or it will sharp. 
But ya harmonics are a good way to get that low string in tune as well


----------



## RickyCigs

heres a comparison of the q filter and screamer. can you tell which is which? 

https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/q-filter-vs-screamer


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

GunpointMetal said:


> if he's simply mixing and mastering, you're the producer and its not up to him. I've worked with a few guys over the years who basically have a mix they are going for and you play through their tones/patches/channel presets cause they don't want to have to make adjustments to what they already consider a really good mix. If you were happy with the tones you recorded, his job is to make the recording sound even/balanced/audible through all instruments. I go through at least one day every month where everything I own sounds like shit and I wanna throw it out the window....think its a guitar player thing.
> 
> TL;DR
> Don't let a guy you're paying tell you what you're supposed to sound like, and we all get discouraged with our tone/gear from time to time. Just keep playing!


 
To be honest, I think you have defined the situation exactly...

Thanks man!  I feel better now!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

mnemonic said:


> Is this a new thing and you were previously happy with it? What is your normal train of thought when putting together a patch?
> 
> I only ask because way back 100 years ago when I first started using a podXT, I would just pile on effects and EQ's trying to get a good tone, and wonder why it was shit.
> 
> It took a while before I figured out the best way to squeeze a good tone out of a pod (or any unit, really) is to go as simple as possible (noise gate, maybe a boost, amp, cab, no extra effects or eq's) and just fiddle with things, sweep knobs around to unusual configurations so I can really get a feel for how each knob reacts, how they interact with eachother, etc.
> 
> I'm not sure if the podhd is similar regarding the EQ, but with the podXT's EQ, more often than not, didn't react the same way a normal amp EQ would. Meaning that the treble knob didn't necessarily control the treble, higher bass setting didn't mean the tone was actually any bassier, etc. I don't think I've ever come across an amp in real life that needed the mids set to 100%, but on my podxt with some models, I needed to dime the mids and then some, and sometimes it would still sound scooped.
> 
> TL;DR, try unusual things and spend a long time getting to know how the EQ responds, and you'll be more successful in getting tones you like.


 
I actually have been very content with my POD HD500 for the longest time now. Got it when it first came out. Sold my POD X3 on Ebay to buy the HD500.

It's just recently I've been rather bummed out. Compared it to a buddy's Axe-Fx, and the tone out of the POD just felt "ball-less" (yes, without balls) in comparison.

I usually go as simple as possible. RickyCigs on here taught me that after I've examined some of his patches. 

I got some REALLY good patches.....but it's just not "ballsy" or "meaty" (or "realistic") enough for me as of lately.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

I've been toying with my Schecter Blackjack ATX C-8.....

....must....get....INFANT ANNIHILATOR TONE MATCH!!!


----------



## DigitalisDestructi

I got the HD500 for some time now and it really blew me away, which is not hard to do considering I was coming from a crappy solid state practice amp, haha. Here are some stuffs I recorded with it. 

soundcloud.com/user9260191/shading-horizon

soundcloud.com/user9260191/proxy-fusion

Line 6 released a Soldano update a while ago, but I'm having trouble getting the tone to cooperate with the picking attack. It just sounds "thuddy" when playing quick lead stuffs. Any suggestions?


----------



## mnemonic

Wings of Obsidian said:


> It's just recently I've been rather bummed out. Compared it to a buddy's Axe-Fx, and the tone out of the POD just felt "ball-less" (yes, without balls) in comparison.



I know what you mean there, I've had many similar moments.

Its actually the main reason I'm afraid to try an axe-fx, I think the same thing will happen to me.


----------



## Zalbu

How does one get a 'smooth' lead tone, like Paul Waggoner? I've been getting something that's decently close, but it still has some of the unwanted grittiness to it.

http://youtu.be/19UZd_DKs2Q?t=6m27s


----------



## Alice AKW

Zalbu said:


> How does one get a 'smooth' lead tone, like Paul Waggoner? I've been getting something that's decently close, but it still has some of the unwanted grittiness to it.
> 
> Between the Buried and Me - Selkies: The Endless Obsession *FULL SONG - YouTube



What I usually do is use my usual Pre EQ method (Graphic EQ) To cut a little of the 80hz range, leave the 200hz range at 12 o clock, boost the 400-ish range a fair bit, give a slight boost at 1.1khz, and cut out some at 2.1khz. If you want it even smoother, you may even cut instead of boost at 1.1khz


----------



## JEngelking

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/247771-ng-d-last.html

  

Also: probably a dumb question, but how do you use the jzab converter? Wanna do HD500 -> Pro, and selected the proper folder, but it doesn't convert anything.


----------



## RickyCigs

JEngelking said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/247771-ng-d-last.html
> 
> 
> 
> Also: probably a dumb question, but how do you use the jzab converter? Wanna do HD500 -> Pro, and selected the proper folder, but it doesn't convert anything.



I'm not sure as I've never needed it, but you can just change the file extension on most hd500 patches to work. All my patches will work with that method. Just change it from an .h5e to a .hre


----------



## RickyCigs

new tones! heres a two part set. if you use these together they sound killer. number one for the main tracks and number two for the secondary tracks. 

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225729/
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225728/


----------



## JEngelking

Ah alright, that'd make sense cuz I tried just opening the file in HD Edit and it seemed to load just fine. I guess there's no conversion necessary between the 500 and Pro.


----------



## RickyCigs

new video! featuring the satan hd patch.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Found a different way of recording DI with the Pod HD500 that sounds alot beastier!

Rundown:
Guitar plugs into the guitar-in. 
Then send one of the 1/4th outs (L or R) into input 4 on my interface (my interface has 4 line inputs, 4 mic inputs, a 1 MIDI input). 
From there, plug SPDIF cable from POD into the SPDIF input on interface. 
Now, when my DAW was up and running, it let me seperate what tracks go to which side in the listener's ear while monitoring in stereo. Inputs 1 & 2 (the SPDIF) go to the left, while inputs 3 & 4 (or just 4...which is the 1/4 out I plugged in) go to the right. 
What I did was I opted to switch monitoring into "mono" so everything is centered in the listener's ear while playing back and recording. I have the SPDIF recording dry and I muted its inputs (1 & 2 on my interface) in the playback so I wouldn't "hear" it, but it is still recording while I am playing. (The reason I switched to "mono" while monitoring is that when you mute an input in stereo, you usually have that "emptiness" on either the left or the right side that the muted input should fill in.)
And as for the 1/4 out (I had plugged into input 4 in my interface), it was was centered and all I heard since I muted the other inputs (1 & 2) and had the monitoring set to "mono".

This method may seem confusing but it has allowed me to record DI via SPDIF in a mono or stereo format while ONLY hearing my wet, processed patch. It also eliminates some of the problems that can come with an analog-to-digital conversion and some other problems I have experienced while using other methods to record DI.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I've been toying with my Schecter Blackjack ATX C-8.....
> 
> ....must....get....INFANT ANNIHILATOR TONE MATCH!!!



Bump-a-dump!


----------



## RickyCigs

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Bump-a-dump!



Share my video and ill think about it


----------



## meambobbo

Zalbu said:


> How does one get a 'smooth' lead tone, like Paul Waggoner? I've been getting something that's decently close, but it still has some of the unwanted grittiness to it.
> 
> Between the Buried and Me - Selkies: The Endless Obsession *FULL SONG - YouTube



generally i've found pre-eq-wise, you want to boost right above where the distortion gets muddy or fuzzy in the low end. Boost enough to make it smooth but not so much to make it kind of drone and take over the tone. You may want to also add a slight high end boost to add some brightness and stronger attack, but this can add grit if overdone.

Depending on the amp, I have used a number of EQ's, Distortion, and Filter effects, and I find I like usually either a Mid-Focus EQ and a Parametric, or a Q Filter and a Parametric or Mid Focus. Sometimes I may use a distortion effect instead of the Q Filter - favorite is the Line 6 Drive, then the Screamer.

Other things - some cabs are a little less smooth than others. I like the Hiway and Treadplate and Uber the best, but the XXL also has its place. I tend to make dual tones and blend 2 of these together, using different mics. This can add phase cancellation, but you can sometimes offset it with EQ. For more info see the dual cab section in the link in my sig.

Cab DEP's I find I like to turn down, but this exposes the tone more and brightens it a lot. I like to post EQ by turning down the highs a lot. Add a little delay or E.R. or reverb if you can fit it to thicken the tone up.

Amp DEP's - generally the Master Volume DEP means grittier distortion - but it can also lend a more natural sounding breakup. I like to use it in high doses, but I'll find a Bias setting and EQ the amp to make the break-up less harsh. Generally this means a higher Bias setting. But that can also brighten the tone a little.

The other thing to be aware of is not to get digital clipping - the EQ effects are rather input sensitive. Also, beware of turning up the Ch. Vol control too high.


----------



## OWHall

Hey guys, I really fancy getting the pod hd pro for live and recording purposes.
For live playing I would want to turn off the cab/amp modelling and use the 4 cable method to let my blackstar produce the main sound and leave the pod as an effects processor. I have a few questions;
1) could I somehow use my blackstar as a sufficient power amp for the pod live?
2) do you recommend using a power amp while recording?
3) could I create 2 folders within the device, to separate my live and recording settings? (for recording I would use the pod alone WITH amp/cab modelling).
Cheers!


----------



## vangkm

I just got a KPA so I guess my HD500 is gonna be used as a foot controller for that now. lol


----------



## RickyCigs

OWHall said:


> Hey guys, I really fancy getting the pod hd pro for live and recording purposes.
> For live playing I would want to turn off the cab/amp modelling and use the 4 cable method to let my blackstar produce the main sound and leave the pod as an effects processor. I have a few questions;
> 1) could I somehow use my blackstar as a sufficient power amp for the pod live?
> 2) do you recommend using a power amp while recording?
> 3) could I create 2 folders within the device, to separate my live and recording settings? (for recording I would use the pod alone WITH amp/cab modelling).
> Cheers!



1. Plug it into the fx loop return
2. No. The pod already models the power amp
3. They're called patches. The pod has about a thousand slots for them.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

OWHall said:


> 3) could I create 2 folders within the device, to separate my live and recording settings? (for recording I would use the pod alone WITH amp/cab modelling).
> Cheers!



I do this by using separate "Setlists" as the pod calls them. They are basically folders with files inside, with the setlist being the folder and patches being the files


----------



## OWHall

VBCheeseGrater said:


> I do this by using separate "Setlists" as the pod calls them. They are basically folders with files inside, with the setlist being the folder and patches being the files



Cheers dude, that's just the sort of thing I was hoping would be possible 



RickyCigs said:


> 1. Plug it into the fx loop return
> 2. No. The pod already models the power amp
> 3. They're called patches. The pod has about a thousand slots for them.



Thanks Man  I knew about patches, I was wondering if you could separate your patches into categories within the device but someone has just answered that for me  thanks anyway!


----------



## fiveyears

So weird question here. But when I play my podhd through my studio monitors, and then proceed to hook it up to podhd 500 edit via usb, the tone changes and becomes much more full. Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## RickyCigs

fiveyears said:


> So weird question here. But when I play my podhd through my studio monitors, and then proceed to hook it up to podhd 500 edit via usb, the tone changes and becomes much more full. Does this happen to anyone else?



What are you using for speakers on your computer? If your only hooking it up via HD edit and not as the interface you could just be hearing multiple sound sources.


----------



## AaronGraves

So I can't shred by any means, but here's my attempt at some slow lead stuff. 

https://soundcloud.com/sineshaper/lead-test


----------



## MikeK

So I saw Reflections live last night and they were using the HD500's. Holy sh!t was their tone amazing. Anyone who says the HD500 is weak compared to the AXE FX needs to spend some more time tweaking patches, because their tones stomped everyone haha. Someone needs to help out with a tone match!


----------



## RickyCigs

it looks like i now have to tone match my own tone. i was playing around with some vst's tonight and got something that im really liking. the info is in the description on soundcloud 

https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/tse-x50-tone-test

that being said, the x50 is fvcking killer. and im also a big fan of the catharsis impulses. i actually used them on my very first recording project a few years ago.


----------



## meambobbo

7200


----------



## meambobbo

RickyCigs said:


> it looks like i now have to tone match my own tone. i was playing around with some vst's tonight and got something that im really liking. the info is in the description on soundcloud
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/tse-x50-tone-test
> 
> that being said, the x50 is fvcking killer. and im also a big fan of the catharsis impulses. i actually used them on my very first recording project a few years ago.



yes, and i've always thought it'd be killer if l6 or others opened up an api or kit of sorts to allow excellent fellows as such to incorporate their creations into other platforms, but alas


----------



## meambobbo

btw's that tone is killer, rick.


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> btw's that tone is killer, rick.



Thanks! This is only double tracked with bass


----------



## RickyCigs

I forgot to mention that the Two Notes Wall of Sound vst sounds great even with only the two cabs you get in the demo. However, its just a beta and it froze my computer twice.


----------



## JEngelking

I'm having way more fun than I should be noodling with the ring modulator and frequency shifter.


----------



## lucasreis

Just got my first pod hd, it's a 300, I wish I had a 500 but I couldn't afford it now, anyway, I got it real cheap and I was wondering if you guys have any kind of link with patches for it, tips and stuff like that...


----------



## RickyCigs

lucasreis said:


> Just got my first pod hd, it's a 300, I wish I had a 500 but I couldn't afford it now, anyway, I got it real cheap and I was wondering if you guys have any kind of link with patches for it, tips and stuff like that...



I would jump in on this, but I'm trying to not be such a rude asshole lately... 

That being said, it would really help to know what type of tone your going for.


----------



## lucasreis

RickyCigs said:


> I would jump in on this, but I'm trying to not be such a rude asshole lately...
> 
> That being said, it would really help to know what type of tone your going for.



I would like to find some presets that resemble Deftones stuff, clean effects, delays, etc. I would also like to find a good djent preset, I don't really listen to much of it, but it's fun to do some riffs and stuff. I only asked about it because the thread is gigantic and I don't really know where to start (I might end up reading the entirety of it in two days) lol. I really like the POD, it's awesome


----------



## Nicki

lucasreis said:


> I would like to find some presets that resemble Deftones stuff, clean effects, delays, etc. I would also like to find a good djent preset, I don't really listen to much of it, but it's fun to do some riffs and stuff. I only asked about it because the thread is gigantic and I don't really know where to start (I might end up reading the entirety of it in two days) lol. I really like the POD, it's awesome



Yeah you should have saved up the extra cash and gone for the 500.. The 300, while not completely useless, is going to make you feel limited in a fairly short amount of time. You'll feel like you need to upgrade inside of 6 months. 

That being said, here's the customtone page for the Pod HD 300... You could start looking there for tones that you want.


----------



## RickyCigs

lucasreis said:


> I would like to find some presets that resemble Deftones stuff, clean effects, delays, etc. I would also like to find a good djent preset, I don't really listen to much of it, but it's fun to do some riffs and stuff. I only asked about it because the thread is gigantic and I don't really know where to start (I might end up reading the entirety of it in two days) lol. I really like the POD, it's awesome



Screamer into f-ball

Screamer settings: 
Drive 0%
bass 45%
Tone 75%
Treble 60%
Level 80%

F-ball
Drive 30%
Bass 50
Mids 70-80
Treble 70-80
Presence 70

Master 65
Sag 0

Start from there. Try the xxl can with either 409 or 57 on axis. Beyond that I can't help you as I have no idea what you can (or should i say cant)do on the 300


----------



## lucasreis

Nicki said:


> Yeah you should have saved up the extra cash and gone for the 500.. The 300, while not completely useless, is going to make you feel limited in a fairly short amount of time. You'll feel like you need to upgrade inside of 6 months.
> 
> That being said, here's the customtone page for the Pod HD 300... You could start looking there for tones that you want.



I'll probably buy a 500 when I travel to the States. These things are stupidly expensive in Brazil and the dollar is at an all time high here, add the monstruous taxes and even the 300 is really expensive. I was able to catch this unit that was used, but hardly used, and it's good so far. I might sell it later and get a 500 when I travel to the states next year but I just can't justify the amount of cash that stores here charge for a 500, it's obscene. With the cash they ask for a 500 here, I could almost buy an AxeFx in the US. Also, I'm just a bedroom guitar player  I don't have a band and I'm not really planning to record anything with it, it's just for fun. hehe


----------



## JEngelking

Worked on making a good rhythm tone today. Lemme know what you think, I'm sure there's some polishing that could be done. 

https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/hd-pro-test-1


----------



## thebunfather

Feedback on tone, please! Trying out a couple new patches and need some feedback, guys. I used one of my existing songs to track to. There's no post processing on the rhythm guitars, so their pretty raw. 

https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/agreements-new-guitars


----------



## Alice AKW

thebunfather said:


> Feedback on tone, please! Trying out a couple new patches and need some feedback, guys. I used one of my existing songs to track to. There's no post processing on the rhythm guitars, so their pretty raw.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/agreements-new-guitars



Sounds fantastic man!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

JEngelking said:


> Worked on making a good rhythm tone today. Lemme know what you think, I'm sure there's some polishing that could be done.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/hd-pro-test-1



It definitely sounds great. What amp model/cab/mic are you using?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

thebunfather said:


> Feedback on tone, please! Trying out a couple new patches and need some feedback, guys. I used one of my existing songs to track to. There's no post processing on the rhythm guitars, so their pretty raw.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/agreements-new-guitars



This track sounds great too! Needs a better mix and that's it


----------



## thebunfather

leechmasterargentina said:


> It definitely sounds great. What amp model/cab/mic are you using?


Thanks!!!


The patches I'm using are so simple, it's almost stupid. One side is a screamer into dual uber amps. One with the XXL cab and 57 on axis and the other with the treadV30 cab with a 57 on axis. The other side is a screamer into dual L6 Elektrik amps. One with treadV30 cab with a 57 on axis the the other with the XXL cab with a 409 mic.

No post EQ in either chain. I challenged myself to dial something in without it for a change. I think is sounds more natural that way.


----------



## meambobbo

Dual cabs ftw


----------



## leechmasterargentina

thebunfather said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> The patches I'm using are so simple, it's almost stupid. One side is a screamer into dual uber amps. One with the XXL cab and 57 on axis and the other with the treadV30 cab with a 57 on axis. The other side is a screamer into dual L6 Elektrik amps. One with treadV30 cab with a 57 on axis the the other with the XXL cab with a 409 mic.
> 
> No post EQ in either chain. I challenged myself to dial something in without it for a change. I think is sounds more natural that way.



Don't worry, I work my patches almost the same way as you; without pre/post eq, thinking like if was a chain in real life. I'm near finishing the mixes for my new EP, still mastering ahead, but soon I'll paste something here for you to check out my work.

I don't mean to defy meambobbo's and Ricky's ways; I've learned a lot reading their suggestions, but I prefer to leave any kind of EQ for the mixing stage, as it would in a real recording process. When I make a patch I aim for real amp sound, something I would expect in a practice/rehearsal or even live situation. Still, I have a long way to go as regards to experiment with dual amps, like you've done in these patches.

I hope I can finish mixing and mastering my songs soon so I can go back to the quest for more good tones.

By the way, I know the Axe FX should sound better or "ball-ful" as somebody stated before, but if you need a reminder of how good a POD can sound, you should listen to "Digimortal" then. I think the POD has way more life than some people can expect. If my mixes end up the way I expect, I'm sure I'll use it for many years to come.


----------



## thebunfather

leechmasterargentina said:


> Don't worry, I work my patches almost the same way as you; without pre/post eq, thinking like if was a chain in real life. I'm near finishing the mixes for my new EP, still mastering ahead, but soon I'll paste something here for you to check out my work.
> 
> I don't mean to defy meambobbo's and Rickys ways; I've learned a lot reading their suggestions, but I prefer to leave any kind of EQ for the mixing stage, as it would in a real recording process. When I make a patch I aim for real amp sound, something I would expect in a practice/rehearsal or even live situation. Still, I have a long way to go as regards to experiment with dual amps, like you've done in these patches.



This is actually the fist time I've taken this approach. I'm finding it's easier to mix after the fact. It's probably a little more work, but allows me to be a little more flexible with the mixes.

Can't wait to hear your mixes, though. Definitely post up some links!


----------



## OWHall

So, those of you who are running your HD Pros through cabs, what power amps are you using?
Has anybody found a good one for reasonably cheap? (ie under £300 GBP)


----------



## Nicki

Here's a recording that I've been working on with the HD Pro. The tone that I used wasn't included in the intro, but the rest of the song is all done with the same tone.


----------



## JEngelking

leechmasterargentina said:


> It definitely sounds great. What amp model/cab/mic are you using?



Thanks! Signal chain is: Gate -> Screamer -> Gate -> F-Ball -> XXL V-30 w/ Off-Axis 57 -> Tube Comp -> Parametric EQ


----------



## JEngelking

Could use a patch that sorta sludy/Mastodon-y, so I made this. Isolated guitar section near the end.

https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/crack-the-skye-tone-test


----------



## Alice AKW

New cover, ladies and gents, used the JCM Model


----------



## Allealex

Hi all guys, I recorded a little clip of my new rhythm patch. I wanted to make it sound as natural and tube-ish as possible, and i have to say that i'm pretty happy with the result!

Please let me know if you like it or not.
Here's the link: https://soundcloud.com/allealex/drop-a-n00b-chugging


----------



## JEngelking

Kane_Wolf said:


> New cover, ladies and gents, used the JCM Model




Sounds great! I've been enjoying the JCM model the past couple days.


----------



## JEngelking

JEngelking said:


> Could use a patch that sorta sludy/Mastodon-y, so I made this. Isolated guitar section near the end.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/crack-the-skye-tone-test



Bump! How's it sound to you guys?


----------



## davidthangjam10

does the pod hd 300 have reamping option? please help me asap!


----------



## Alice AKW

JEngelking said:


> Bump! How's it sound to you guys?



Sounds pretty damn good to me dude!


----------



## RickyCigs

davidthangjam10 said:


> does the pod hd 300 have reamping option? please help me asap!



You can reamp with any pod hd.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

JEngelking said:


> Sounds great! I've been enjoying the JCM model the past couple days.



that vid sounds pretty spot on for the tone!


----------



## Mega-Mads

I hope this is ok since theres more than 290 pages.


Im after a semi scooped, death metal'ish sound for recording. Most of my own sounds are quite mid heavy, and as soon as i turn the mids down, i think they start to suck.

I want a scooped, but still bottom tight tone.

Can any of you send me a l6 file of a tone like that.
I use the HD PRO

THANKS!


----------



## dickandsmithh

Anybody made some good rock tones for the HD Pro?? Been trying diff ideas by combining a Mesa Boogie and a Marshall to try and get a thick tone that has some clarity. Any ideas for something different or using different cabs and mics?


----------



## RickyCigs

Mega-Mads said:


> I hope this is ok since theres more than 290 pages.
> 
> 
> Im after a semi scooped, death metal'ish sound for recording. Most of my own sounds are quite mid heavy, and as soon as i turn the mids down, i think they start to suck.
> 
> I want a scooped, but still bottom tight tone.
> 
> Can any of you send me a l6 file of a tone like that.
> I use the HD PRO
> 
> THANKS!



Treadplate with xxl cab and 409 mic. Bring the low cut to somewhere between 80 and 120hz. That will give you the starting point your after.


----------



## Mega-Mads

RickyCigs said:


> Treadplate with xxl cab and 409 mic. Bring the low cut to somewhere between 80 and 120hz. That will give you the starting point your after.



you are a life saver! thanks!


----------



## ScottyB724

So I moved recently and haven't had my guitar stuff set up in like a month, but now my alto ts115a hums insanely loud whenever my pod hd500 is connected to my laptop via usb. I don't remember it doing this before I moved. It completely goes away when I unplug the usb from my laptop. Any suggestions to get this to go away other than just leaving the usb unplugged, because I much prefer to change patches like that, as opposed to on the pod itself.


----------



## JEngelking

Kane_Wolf said:


> Sounds pretty damn good to me dude!



Thank ya! Although I feel like it's missing something. Likewise, I feel like there's something missing from the rock/Tool-ish patch I'm trying to dial in.

Also, where might one start when trying to make a TBDM-esque melodeath patch?


----------



## meambobbo

Another eq trick is to use a parametric with a higher q like 65-75% and freq around 700-800 hz which is around 45%. Scoop that a bit and it wont suck the life out of your tone, but you still cant go too low or you will disappear in a mix.

I also recommend lowering all the cab deps quite a bit other than low cut. This can leave the tone bright and dry. I like to reduce the highs parameter on the parametric until it sounds natural.

Edit: also some mild reverb or delay or e.r. Can thicken the tone up


----------



## RickyCigs

ScottyB724 said:


> So I moved recently and haven't had my guitar stuff set up in like a month, but now my alto ts115a hums insanely loud whenever my pod hd500 is connected to my laptop via usb. I don't remember it doing this before I moved. It completely goes away when I unplug the usb from my laptop. Any suggestions to get this to go away other than just leaving the usb unplugged, because I much prefer to change patches like that, as opposed to on the pod itself.




try plugging into a different outlet. or even just plug the alto into a different outlet. my pa speaker added a ton of noise to my pod just being plugged in. it wasnt even turned on....


----------



## JEngelking

meambobbo said:


> Another eq trick is to use a parametric with a higher q like 65-75% and freq around 700-800 hz which is around 45%. Scoop that a bit and it wont suck the life out of your tone, but you still cant go too low or you will disappear in a mix.
> 
> I also recommend lowering all the cab deps quite a bit other than low cut. This can leave the tone bright and dry. I like to reduce the highs parameter on the parametric until it sounds natural.
> 
> Edit: also some mild reverb or delay or e.r. Can thicken the tone up



Tried this stuff out, made a little sound test. Going for something to use for Tool/Karnivool-like songs.

https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/jonesing-tone-test


----------



## DeadWeight

Quick question guys, are you guys using the HD as an interface (USB straight into DAW)? I have an HD500 and, whenever I try to record with it I'm not getting sounds that I'm totally happy with, but have been putting it down to EMGs and not enough string tension haha.


----------



## thebunfather

meambobbo said:


> I also recommend lowering all the cab deps quite a bit other than low cut. This can leave the tone bright and dry. I like to reduce the highs parameter on the parametric until it sounds natural.
> 
> Edit: also some mild reverb or delay or e.r. Can thicken the tone up



The only patch I don't do this on is a dual F-ball patch with two xxl cabs (one with 57 on axis, one with 409). The resonance knob is a pretty good way to dial in the high mids with that particular combination.


----------



## thebunfather

DeadWeight said:


> Quick question guys, are you guys using the HD as an interface (USB straight into DAW)? I have an HD500 and, whenever I try to record with it I'm not getting sounds that I'm totally happy with, but have been putting it down to EMGs and not enough string tension haha.



That's how I've always done it, and it's worked for me. Make sure that your device setting in your DAW is set to ASIO (HD500).


----------



## Zalbu

Is there any "How do you get this tone?" thread? I'll ask here anyways since I have a POD HD, what is it that characterizes a tone like this? It sounds like a lot of gain and mids, but I don't know shit about the technical side of tones.


----------



## Alice AKW

Zalbu said:


> Is there any "How do you get this tone?" thread? I'll ask here anyways since I have a POD HD, what is it that characterizes a tone like this? It sounds like a lot of gain and mids, but I don't know shit about the technical side of tones.




DSO is fantastic, good on ya man \m/

Closest I've gotten to one of their tones is pre-eqing it to make it a bit bright (Around 2.1Khz normally) Scoop some of the mids, and boost low mids ever so slightly, make a cut around 80hz and use some relatively low gain on the F-ball coupled with a screamer and you're about there


----------



## meambobbo

DeadWeight said:


> Quick question guys, are you guys using the HD as an interface (USB straight into DAW)? I have an HD500 and, whenever I try to record with it I'm not getting sounds that I'm totally happy with, but have been putting it down to EMGs and not enough string tension haha.



Check your control panel an make it sure it doesnt have a boost. I think the usb driver may default to +18db or something crazy like that. Also, make sure youre not clipping the pod in the signal chain which is more apparent when recording. Check my guide in my sig for more info


----------



## kamello

finally sold the 400 and a few minutes later a dude called me and told me to come over to his house to see if I wanted to buy his 500 , the thing was practically new (plastics still on) so I couldn't be happier on this deal

still, I can't play until the next week, so probably I'll spam the shit out of this thread , Finally I can play and apply all the tips you guys post around here


----------



## RickyCigs

kamello said:


> finally sold the 400 and a few minutes later a dude called me and told me to come over to his house to see if I wanted to buy his 500 , the thing was practically new (plastics still on) so I couldn't be happier on this deal
> 
> still, I can't play until the next week, so probably I'll spam the shit out of this thread , Finally I can play and apply all the tips you guys post around here




just in time for me to have gotten peavey revalver lol

why would he want an hd400 if he already had a 500? im very confused....


----------



## kamello

RickyCigs said:


> just in time for me to have gotten peavey revalver lol
> 
> why would he want an hd400 if he already had a 500? im very confused....



holy shit spangrish in all it's glory, sorry, I was really unclear  

I sold the POD 400 for....let's say 250 bucks, and a few days before that I left a classifieds add (in a local forum) with a WTB thread for a POD HD 500. So, just when I finished the deal for the 400, a dude called me saying that he was selling an HD 500 for 300 bucks and he was just 2 blocks from the metro station where I was 

and, I won't be using it for recording my stuff, Im getting much better results with VST's, I want it for live use, maybe recording a few bands who have asked me to do them the favor and using it as an interface (no br00tz, so I guess I can get good results just with the POD and maybe some IR's)

BTW, how do you setup this for recording with stuff like the demo of the X50 that you posted above?, same deal that you (always ) have told me? (turning down hardware monitoring and monitor from the DAW?), I was thinking that another route for this could be using a dual patch, one with an amp sim on to monitor myself real-time, and the other to track the dry signal and then work with it


kinda OT: I been hearing a fizzy freq. that is driving me a bit mad in EVERY patch, never noticed it before, bit I saw Ola's clip for the HD500X and heard it, then I started to hear it in every patch I had


----------



## RickyCigs

kamello said:


> holy shit spangrish in all it's glory, sorry, I was really unclear
> 
> I sold the POD 400 for....let's say 250 bucks, and a few days before that I left a classifieds add (in a local forum) with a WTB thread for a POD HD 500. So, just when I finished the deal for the 400, a dude called me saying that he was selling an HD 500 for 300 bucks and he was just 2 blocks from the metro station where I was
> 
> and, I won't be using it for recording my stuff, Im getting much better results with VST's, I want it for live use, maybe recording a few bands who have asked me to do them the favor and using it as an interface (no br00tz, so I guess I can get good results just with the POD and maybe some IR's)
> 
> BTW, how do you setup this for recording with stuff like the demo of the X50 that you posted above?, same deal that you (always ) have told me? (turning down hardware monitoring and monitor from the DAW?), I was thinking that another route for this could be using a dual patch, one with an amp sim on to monitor myself real-time, and the other to track the dry signal and then work with it
> 
> 
> kinda OT: I been hearing a fizzy freq. that is driving me a bit mad in EVERY patch, never noticed it before, bit I saw Ola's clip for the HD500X and heard it, then I started to hear it in every patch I had



Haha yes same as always. Turn down hardware monitoring. I used the screamer and a couple gates on the pod for that one. The vst 808 overdrive wasn't jiving with me. Revalvers is pretty good though.


----------



## meambobbo

Here u go rick, if u wanna shoot out some pedal sims:
edit: link removed.

sorry - not sure why it worked without the bug before. eset is flagging it too now.
http://www.guitarampmodeling.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=12692


----------



## Cowboyfromhell

Quick question should i buy the pod hd desktop/bean or use a line 6 ux2 with podfarm/vsts like tse/ignite/lepou ?


----------



## RickyCigs

Cowboyfromhell said:


> Quick question should i buy the pod hd desktop/bean or use a line 6 ux2 with podfarm/vsts like tse/ignite/lepou ?




that really depends on what your doing with it. youll get better tones out of the hd than you will out of pod farm


----------



## Cowboyfromhell

Well i mainly want to record but as it seems pod hd is the best choice tone wise and im only halfaway of this thread/bible  . I will get one until the end of this month i hope i wont change my mind till then !


----------



## RickyCigs

Cowboyfromhell said:


> Well i mainly want to record but as it seems pod hd is the best choice tone wise and im only halfaway of this thread/bible  . I will get one until the end of this month i hope i wont change my mind till then !



Mainly or only? If you plan on ever playing away from your desk then you wouldn't want just an interface and vst's. you would need the HD in that case.


----------



## Cowboyfromhell

Indeed you are right . I hadn't thought that and the good thing about these is that you can connect them with a cab or even with an amp .


----------



## leechmasterargentina

meambobbo said:


> Here u go rick, if u wanna shoot out some pedal sims:
> GuitarAmpModeling.com &bull; View topic - Which distortion / overdrive vst to use?



Virus on that link....


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Virus on that link....




are you sure it isnt just a keygen making your computer think its a trojan?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> are you sure it isnt just a keygen making your computer think its a trojan?



AVG told me so...no, it's not a keygen. Maybe it's a false positive, but I won't risk it.


----------



## Cowboyfromhell

leechmasterargentina said:


> AVG told me so...no, it's not a keygen. Maybe it's a false positive, but I won't risk it.


Nah dude its clean cant find anything with norton.


----------



## mongey

so Im recroding some demo guitars and using pod for tones and external IR's


I cant figure out how to mute the dry signal from the pod when using it as a soundcard to monitor wet only from the DAW ? can it be done


----------



## meambobbo

my eset is saying it had a virus, so i edited my post and removed the link. it originally didn't have that, which is ashame, bc like the first response on this post is a huge list of screamer and various other awesome pedal sims there are.


----------



## RickyCigs

mongey said:


> so Im recroding some demo guitars and using pod for tones and external IR's
> 
> 
> I cant figure out how to mute the dry signal from the pod when using it as a soundcard to monitor wet only from the DAW ? can it be done



Control Panel>Line 6 Audio-Midi devices>hardware montitor level all the way down.


----------



## mongey

RickyCigs said:


> Control Panel>Line 6 Audio-Midi devices>hardware montitor level all the way down.


 

thats a bingo

thanks allot


----------



## jimwratt

A few questions:
Backstory (if you're interested):

I'm thinking about getting one of these units but I'm not fully sure of which one I should get.

Currently I have a Boss GT8, which does everything but metal very well. Metal metal models tend to sound thin or way to woofy and have "cocked wah" issues. You basically can't dial the crap out of the metal tones (what do you expect from the people who brought us the metal zone?). It also doesn't have USB capabilities of a thriving user community with any level of compatibility. 

Amp-wise, I have a Mesa lonestar special, which, for my uses, can not be surpassed for low and mid gain tones in a live setting, though it can be matched.

What I'm looking for in a unit is a good progressive metal/djent sound in a box that I can record via USB (I want to be able to edit tones/signal chains after I record). I'd like to have 4cm functionality if playing live as well, which I don't do anymore as of late, but would like to in the future. I use a pretty simple signal chain so its not inconceivable for me to put an all analog pedal board together when that time comes again.


Actual question:
Obviously the HD500 covers all those bases and then some. I however curious about the 400 and the bean, as well as the X3 live. The X3 live was the unit (foolishly) didnt choose in favor of my gt8. If my gt8 did an adequate job with modern metal, I wouldn't even be looking for a new unit. Admittedly, I made my previous decision based on Internet research, reviews, and clips rather than from actually playing the units first (I was away in college and didn't have access to any stores that actually carries the units). Boss put out a clip called "gut punch" that was especially misleading.

I say all that because I'm not fully sold on whether I need to step up to the HD level if the X3 would be adequate. I would have to sell my gt8 to afford any new unit, so I'm not sure if its worth putting an extra $200-250 with that to get an HD when a new unit might be around the corner (?). How far into the development cycle are we with the hd500/bean. They just came out with the hd500x, would that imply that other upgraded hardware is on the horizon? 

Tbh, I wish they had a super stripped down floor board with 3-4 models that you can choose to load onto it, a delay, reverb, compressor, and eq with an fx loop. Basically an m5 with amp modeling.


----------



## Alice AKW

jimwratt said:


> A few questions:
> Backstory (if you're interested):
> 
> I'm thinking about getting one of these units but I'm not fully sure of which one I should get.
> 
> Currently I have a Boss GT8, which does everything but metal very well. Metal metal models tend to sound thin or way to woofy and have "cocked wah" issues. You basically can't dial the crap out of the metal tones (what do you expect from the people who brought us the metal zone?). It also doesn't have USB capabilities of a thriving user community with any level of compatibility.
> 
> Amp-wise, I have a Mesa lonestar special, which, for my uses, can not be surpassed for low and mid gain tones in a live setting, though it can be matched.
> 
> What I'm looking for in a unit is a good progressive metal/djent sound in a box that I can record via USB (I want to be able to edit tones/signal chains after I record). I'd like to have 4cm functionality if playing live as well, which I don't do anymore as of late, but would like to in the future. I use a pretty simple signal chain so its not inconceivable for me to put an all analog pedal board together when that time comes again.
> 
> 
> Actual question:
> Obviously the HD500 covers all those bases and then some. I however curious about the 400 and the bean, as well as the X3 live. The X3 live was the unit (foolishly) didnt choose in favor of my gt8. If my gt8 did an adequate job with modern metal, I wouldn't even be looking for a new unit. Admittedly, I made my previous decision based on Internet research, reviews, and clips rather than from actually playing the units first (I was away in college and didn't have access to any stores that actually carries the units). Boss put out a clip called "gut punch" that was especially misleading.
> 
> I say all that because I'm not fully sold on whether I need to step up to the HD level if the X3 would be adequate. I would have to sell my gt8 to afford any new unit, so I'm not sure if its worth putting an extra $200-250 with that to get an HD when a new unit might be around the corner (?). How far into the development cycle are we with the hd500/bean. They just came out with the hd500x, would that imply that other upgraded hardware is on the horizon?
> 
> Tbh, I wish they had a super stripped down floor board with 3-4 models that you can choose to load onto it, a delay, reverb, compressor, and eq with an fx loop. Basically an m5 with amp modeling.



My vote's in for the HD500. You get more flexibility and you have footswitchability as opposed to the bean


----------



## RickyCigs

jimwratt said:


> A few questions:
> Backstory (if you're interested):
> 
> I'm thinking about getting one of these units but I'm not fully sure of which one I should get.
> 
> Currently I have a Boss GT8, which does everything but metal very well. Metal metal models tend to sound thin or way to woofy and have "cocked wah" issues. You basically can't dial the crap out of the metal tones (what do you expect from the people who brought us the metal zone?). It also doesn't have USB capabilities of a thriving user community with any level of compatibility.
> 
> Amp-wise, I have a Mesa lonestar special, which, for my uses, can not be surpassed for low and mid gain tones in a live setting, though it can be matched.
> 
> What I'm looking for in a unit is a good progressive metal/djent sound in a box that I can record via USB (I want to be able to edit tones/signal chains after I record). I'd like to have 4cm functionality if playing live as well, which I don't do anymore as of late, but would like to in the future. I use a pretty simple signal chain so its not inconceivable for me to put an all analog pedal board together when that time comes again.
> 
> 
> Actual question:
> Obviously the HD500 covers all those bases and then some. I however curious about the 400 and the bean, as well as the X3 live. The X3 live was the unit (foolishly) didnt choose in favor of my gt8. If my gt8 did an adequate job with modern metal, I wouldn't even be looking for a new unit. Admittedly, I made my previous decision based on Internet research, reviews, and clips rather than from actually playing the units first (I was away in college and didn't have access to any stores that actually carries the units). Boss put out a clip called "gut punch" that was especially misleading.
> 
> I say all that because I'm not fully sold on whether I need to step up to the HD level if the X3 would be adequate. I would have to sell my gt8 to afford any new unit, so I'm not sure if its worth putting an extra $200-250 with that to get an HD when a new unit might be around the corner (?). How far into the development cycle are we with the hd500/bean. They just came out with the hd500x, would that imply that other upgraded hardware is on the horizon?
> 
> Tbh, I wish they had a super stripped down floor board with 3-4 models that you can choose to load onto it, a delay, reverb, compressor, and eq with an fx loop. Basically an m5 with amp modeling.



They have stripped down units. They're called the hd300 and hd400. If your planning on playing live, just go with the hd500. If you only ever use one tone in a live situation, you could get away with the bean. The hd500x compared to the hd500 is like a special edition car. They slap on some badges, add 5hp and charge way more.


----------



## Alice AKW

RickyCigs said:


> They have stripped down units. They're called the hd300 and hd400. If your planning on playing live, just go with the hd500. If you only ever use one tone in a live situation, you could get away with the bean. The hd500x compared to the hd500 is like a special edition car. They slap on some badges, add 5hp and charge way more.



The HD500X is the price the HD500 was, and the 500's gone down in price, I believe


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

^Truth. You might as well just save $100 and go with the HD500 over the HD500x.


----------



## jimwratt

Ocara-Jacob said:


> ^Truth. You might as well just save $100 and go with the HD500 over the HD500x.



That's what I was thinking. How frequently do they roll out with a new generation of gear? Is there any actual improvement in functionality?

I'm excited. In my 15 years of playing, I've never had a modern metal tone to work with. This could be fun.


----------



## Nicki

jimwratt said:


> That's what I was thinking. How frequently do they roll out with a new generation of gear? Is there any actual improvement in functionality?
> 
> I'm excited. In my 15 years of playing, I've never had a modern metal tone to work with. This could be fun.



By Generation do you mean like what they did with the HD500 to 500X or by going from X3 to Pro?

In either case, it didn't take long to go from the HD500 to 500X obv. And the HD Pro X is going to come eventually, my guess within the next year. As far as jumping from the X3 to HD generations... I believe the X3s were released sometime in 2007 and we're in 2013 now...

Functionality in the HD500 to 500X isn't different in any way. The only difference is the number of effects you can put in the chain before the units go to lunch.

Speaking about functionality in the X3 to HD models, I find the user interface in the X3 to be clunky whereas the HD Pro is clean and easy to read.


----------



## RickyCigs

jimwratt said:


> That's what I was thinking. How frequently do they roll out with a new generation of gear? Is there any actual improvement in functionality?
> 
> I'm excited. In my 15 years of playing, I've never had a modern metal tone to work with. This could be fun.



The HD series has been out for at least two years now and the hd500x just came out.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

RickyCigs said:


> The HD series has been out for at least two years now and the hd500x just came out.



^ yup. Also the XT series has the same modeling as the X3 and it came out in... what, 2003? Something like that.


----------



## jimwratt

Nicki said:


> By Generation do you mean like what they did with the HD500 to 500X or by going from X3 to Pro?
> 
> In either case, it didn't take long to go from the HD500 to 500X obv. And the HD Pro X is going to come eventually, my guess within the next year. As far as jumping from the X3 to HD generations... I believe the X3s were released sometime in 2007 and we're in 2013 now...
> 
> Functionality in the HD500 to 500X isn't different in any way. The only difference is the number of effects you can put in the chain before the units go to lunch.
> 
> Speaking about functionality in the X3 to HD models, I find the user interface in the X3 to be clunky whereas the HD Pro is clean and easy to read.



Yeah, I meant in terms of the shift from x3 to hd. I just don't want to go through saving up for a dream unit only to have a much better one come out 6-12 months later at the same price point.

I would guess that the amp modeling itself wouldn't improve that much but that the cabinet modeling would improve a lot along with the "feel" of playing through the unit. External IR are more plentiful than what can be built into a unit like this. Even people with the axe FX II use external IR from time to time, and the feel thing doesn't really matter too much to me. I'm not under any sort of illusion about what I'm plugging into or what it does. I just want it to sound good. Are there any credible rumors about what might come next?


----------



## Nicki

jimwratt said:


> Are there any credible rumors about what might come next?



None. You could reasonably assume that the next unit to come out would be the HD Pro X based on the fact that the DSP power in the 500 has been improved, and you could logically assume that they would want that same power in their Pro unit which is their flagship model. From a business standpoint it would make more sense to upgrade the Pro to Pro X because the Pro still costs more than the 500X which is the cheaper, more powerful unit. If you knew something was cheaper and more powerful, wouldn't you buy that over the more expensive and less powerful unit? Probably. So by upgrading the Pro to Pro X, Line 6 are maximizing their profits. That's why it's pretty obvious that the Pro X is coming.

Edit: As far as what's on the horizon for the NEXT model... I think they'll be supporting the HD series for a while since we're in a state of technology where products can be upgraded via software downloads. So don't expect another model for the next 5 to 7 years I would say.


----------



## AaronGraves

I just did a tone match for Soilwork's The Living Infinite. Feel free to check it out and comment! \m/

https://soundcloud.com/aaron-graves/soilwork-tone-match


----------



## surfthealien

I made a improv video I used bobbo's clean periphery patch a bass emulator patch and my own solo tone. I consume one of the many captain and cokes Ive had tonight. I used my iphone for this so the quality isnt incredible but for a free phone its really not bad. Cheers!


----------



## Decapitated666

Hey dudes, I'm a POD HD Pro user and a huge fan of the band Nails. Anyone interested in giving me some pointers on creating a tone as brutally crushing as the tone on Abandon All Life?


----------



## Allealex

AaronGraves said:


> I just did a tone match for Soilwork's The Living Infinite. Feel free to check it out and comment! \m/
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/aaron-graves/soilwork-tone-match



Man that was seriously nice! Would you mind sharing the patch?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Any of you guys after super sludgy tones that can still be clear? I'm somewhat after that but can't seem to find a good middle point.


----------



## Alice AKW

Took a crack at the tone from Periphery's Heretic Anthem cover, I think this is the meanest tone i've ever heard out of a POD, will post patch upon request

https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/heretic-anthem-tone-match


----------



## TallestFiddle

Does anyone have a good idea or suggestion for a tapping tone? I'm thinking along the lines of scale the summit's clean sound. I haven't really tried yet, i'm just curious if anyone has had any luck getting something like this.


----------



## TallestFiddle

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Found a different way of recording DI with the Pod HD500 that sounds alot beastier!
> 
> Rundown:
> Guitar plugs into the guitar-in.
> Then send one of the 1/4th outs (L or R) into input 4 on my interface (my interface has 4 line inputs, 4 mic inputs, a 1 MIDI input).
> From there, plug SPDIF cable from POD into the SPDIF input on interface.
> Now, when my DAW was up and running, it let me seperate what tracks go to which side in the listener's ear while monitoring in stereo. Inputs 1 & 2 (the SPDIF) go to the left, while inputs 3 & 4 (or just 4...which is the 1/4 out I plugged in) go to the right.
> What I did was I opted to switch monitoring into "mono" so everything is centered in the listener's ear while playing back and recording. I have the SPDIF recording dry and I muted its inputs (1 & 2 on my interface) in the playback so I wouldn't "hear" it, but it is still recording while I am playing. (The reason I switched to "mono" while monitoring is that when you mute an input in stereo, you usually have that "emptiness" on either the left or the right side that the muted input should fill in.)
> And as for the 1/4 out (I had plugged into input 4 in my interface), it was was centered and all I heard since I muted the other inputs (1 & 2) and had the monitoring set to "mono".
> 
> This method may seem confusing but it has allowed me to record DI via SPDIF in a mono or stereo format while ONLY hearing my wet, processed patch. It also eliminates some of the problems that can come with an analog-to-digital conversion and some other problems I have experienced while using other methods to record DI.




Thanks man! that sounds like a really good method, i was doing a similar thing but dealing with the wet sound only on one side.


----------



## TallestFiddle

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I actually have been very content with my POD HD500 for the longest time now. Got it when it first came out. Sold my POD X3 on Ebay to buy the HD500.
> 
> It's just recently I've been rather bummed out. Compared it to a buddy's Axe-Fx, and the tone out of the POD just felt "ball-less" (yes, without balls) in comparison.
> 
> I usually go as simple as possible. RickyCigs on here taught me that after I've examined some of his patches.
> 
> I got some REALLY good patches.....but it's just not "ballsy" or "meaty" (or "realistic") enough for me as of lately.



The best thing to do, that I've found, Is to combine two similar patches with different(ish) tones. Make one patch that you like, and then make a second one like it but add in the things that the first one is missing, like more grit in the mids or something. or more gain in the screamer, something like that. I've found that once you quad track with two tones like this (one tone 100% L + R - the other one 80% L + R) it sounds pretty "ballsy"

For me, i made a fireball patch with Q filter that was pretty bright that I could use to articulate melodies nicely. I liked it a lot, but then I noticed it didn't have enough chunk to it, so I made a similar patch using the fireball, but I used a different cab and I added more gain on the Q filter and the amp. The second one had more grit and less clarity, but once I combine them it makes a really good blended sound.

I also focus the Q filters at slightly different frequencies so they spread across a larger area and sound a lot bigger.

This is pretty similar to meambobbo's dual cab technique, but I change the amp and EQ settings as well around the two cabs, it takes 2 patches but I really like the sound I get from it.


----------



## JEngelking

TallestFiddle said:


> Does anyone have a good idea or suggestion for a tapping tone? I'm thinking along the lines of scale the summit's clean sound. I haven't really tried yet, i'm just curious if anyone has had any luck getting something like this.



Haven't tried to, but I feel like a start may be one of the Blackface amp models with a comp, maybe a tube comp? Also with a light reverb on the end of the chain. I can't imagine it's anything very complex signal chain-wise. Unfortunately can't test anything out right now as I'm not home, but I'm curious about getting a tone like this as well. 

Also trying to get a tapping tone with some distortion for tapping on the lower strings. My main F-Ball patch sounds like it's going in the right direction, but it can be kinda noisy for it, and the gates are really tight so some notes get faded out. Going for something AAL-ish or segments of Rook's Unfinity E.P. (some REALLY cool tones in that btw.)


----------



## jmeezle

I used bobbo's periphery patch for the rhythm tone... I bypassed the cab and used a Soldano cab w/ Redwirez. I might have cut too much low end on the guitars. Still a demo, still have some work to do. 

https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/who-you-callin-butthead

What do you guys think? Thanks!


----------



## Purelojik

so i made some new patches and this sounds great. the bass is actually using a DI from the pod and using CLA bass with some other plugins. all guitars and effects are the pod.

https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/dat-bass-tone


----------



## AaronGraves

Allealex said:


> Man that was seriously nice! Would you mind sharing the patch?



http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225837/

Here you go man!


----------



## JEngelking

AaronGraves said:


> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225837/
> 
> Here you go man!



Playing through this sounds really good!

Also, dem gates.


----------



## AaronGraves

JEngelking said:


> Playing through this sounds really good!
> 
> Also, dem gates.



Thank you sir! I'm glad you dig it! I'm about to upload something I just threw together!

Haha you're telling me! I switched the gates back to the noise gates instead of the hard gates. I can never get those things dialed in


----------



## AaronGraves

Alright! Here's a little diddy I threw together in like 5 mins, so don't judge it too hard! It's just to show off my new Soilwork patch I made!

https://soundcloud.com/aaron-graves/soilwork-sex-patch-test

You can get the patch here:
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/225837/


----------



## surfthealien

Here is a quick one with rick's "true grit" patch and my own solo patch 



and here is the sound cloud of the same thing

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/doodle


----------



## AaronGraves

I expanded on an idea I had but couldn't get it to go anywhere, and then BOOM! This came out. Still not 100% completed yet, but check it out and let me know what you guys think! \m/

https://soundcloud.com/aaron-graves/the-event-horizon


----------



## Nemonic

A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away I used thr HD 500. 
We discussed studio vs live settings in this thread mainly with Bobbo. The setting is that the settings would differ. Here is something that surprised me a lot - Misha Mansoor answer on Ask FM. Kind of changes a lot for me.

"How different are your guitar sounds live compared to in the studio?"
"Very different. Live it's all about cutting through a mix at volume, so only the essential frequencies are there, we are HPF pretty high around 140ish and LPF is around 5500k. In the studio we can get away with much more scooped tones. I guess the character is similar, but live tone on a recording would just sound like a midrangey mess."


----------



## Allealex

surfthealien said:


> Here is a quick one with rick's "true grit" patch and my own solo patch
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the sound cloud of the same thing
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/doodle




Sounds good but man you really need a bass


----------



## RickyCigs

Would anyone be interested in a patch that resembles the Feared tone from the Rejects album? I haven't really used my pod much lately but last night I was tweaking to match my ReValver tone and it turned out fairly well. Probably my favorite treadplate tone so far. For some reason I just haven't gotten along with that model.


----------



## meambobbo

jmeezle said:


> I used bobbo's periphery patch for the rhythm tone... I bypassed the cab and used a Soldano cab w/ Redwirez. I might have cut too much low end on the guitars. Still a demo, still have some work to do.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/who-you-callin-butthead
> 
> What do you guys think? Thanks!



CALLing Line 6 CallING Line 6 - how about letting us upload THAT IR ^^^^


----------



## RickyCigs

the soldano redwirez are by far the best. they sound good with all the mics. they sound like the same speaker but with a different mic. perhaps line6 could learn something from that lol


----------



## RickyCigs

RickyCigs said:


> Would anyone be interested in a patch that resembles the Feared tone from the Rejects album? I haven't really used my pod much lately but last night I was tweaking to match my ReValver tone and it turned out fairly well. Probably my favorite treadplate tone so far. For some reason I just haven't gotten along with that model.




no one? ok. ill keep it to myself then.


----------



## meambobbo

Nemonic said:


> A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away I used thr HD 500.
> We discussed studio vs live settings in this thread mainly with Bobbo. The setting is that the settings would differ. Here is something that surprised me a lot - Misha Mansoor answer on Ask FM. Kind of changes a lot for me.
> 
> "How different are your guitar sounds live compared to in the studio?"
> "Very different. Live it's all about cutting through a mix at volume, so only the essential frequencies are there, we are HPF pretty high around 140ish and LPF is around 5500k. In the studio we can get away with much more scooped tones. I guess the character is similar, but live tone on a recording would just sound like a midrangey mess."



See this is why L6 would be wise to add a global eq, perhaps with storable settings.


----------



## Purelojik

meambobbo said:


> See this is why L6 would be wise to add a global eq, perhaps with storable settings.



lol and remove the stupid stupid % for EQ values... seriously what were they thinking?


----------



## Rygar91

I made an instrumental cover Ebb & Flow by Misery Signals. This is easily the best sound ive been able to get with the pod HD so far. 

https://soundcloud.com/rygar91/ebb-flow-instrumental-master

The guitars are Pod HD with Recabinet, the bass is a crappy bass vst, and the drums are Ezdrummer. Let me know what you think!


----------



## RickyCigs

Purelojik said:


> lol and remove the stupid stupid % for EQ values... seriously what were they thinking?



My guess is that they did it to save character space. Using a two digit number takes up less display space than a 4 digit frequency value. Stupid either way.


----------



## RickyCigs

I'm just gonna leave this here and say wtf line 6. This is a free amp sim with NO boost. The very first modeled amp ive used that not only didn't need one, but sounded better without one. https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/lepou-legion-metal

I even tried to tone match it and couldn't get the balls right. Even when I used the same external ir. if I had a separate interface, I would probably sell my pod. Between this, the tse x50 and peavey revalver that I now have, it seems silly to even keep it.....


----------



## VacantPlanet

Yeah, don't get me wrong, I love my HD, but honestly, if Peavey every decided to put ReValver into a hardware platform, and add a few more amps/fx, the HD would be sold to fund that. Same goes for x50 and its ilk.


----------



## RickyCigs

VacantPlanet said:


> Yeah, don't get me wrong, I love my HD, but honestly, if Peavey every decided to put ReValver into a hardware platform, and add a few more amps/fx, the HD would be sold to fund that. Same goes for x50 and its ilk.



Peavey already does make revalver hardware. It's called the musebox.


----------



## VacantPlanet

Oh damn, I didn't know about that, but I'd rather just have a dedicated guitar processor, i.e, a direct competitor to the HD. AND, the musebox only has the lite version of ReValver. Seriously, ReValver is the best amp sim I've ever used, but I won't use it because if I did, then there'd be no justification of my HD besides live situations . Come on, Line 6, please add a 5150 and a Diezal! 

PS> I may be drunk so forgive any typos lol.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

I'm currently working on a tone match for Tesseract's new stuff. 
Prepare your bodies.


----------



## RedSkull

Metal Machine + POD HD = good stuff


----------



## PodHdBean

which tone? they used a couple different clean/distorted tones but i think we will run out of dsp if you try to match those lol 


Ocara-Jacob said:


> I'm currently working on a tone match for Tesseract's new stuff.
> Prepare your bodies.


----------



## RickyCigs

Here's something that might help you guys out, 

The company Ignite Amps has a free tube power amp vst. It's just the power section and it has tweaks for changing tubes, bias, sag and what not. I only tried it other vst's, but it definitely helped to add some balls. If your using external ir's to record (you should be since there are great free ones) then this is a must for a thick ballsy tone. 

I can find a link if you guys are too lazy....


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> Here's something that might help you guys out,
> 
> The company Ignite Amps has a free tube power amp vst. It's just the power section and it has tweaks for changing tubes, bias, sag and what not. I only tried it other vst's, but it definitely helped to add some balls. If your using external ir's to record (you should be since there are great free ones) then this is a must for a thick ballsy tone.
> 
> I can find a link if you guys are too lazy....



Jesus...their vsts are free and they not only have a power amp. I'll have to give them a shot.


----------



## jmeezle

> I used bobbo's periphery patch for the rhythm tone... I bypassed the cab and used a Soldano cab w/ Redwirez. I might have cut too much low end on the guitars. Still a demo, still have some work to do.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/who-you-callin-butthead
> 
> What do you guys think? Thanks!





meambobbo said:


> CALLing Line 6 CallING Line 6 - how about letting us upload THAT IR ^^^^



Glad you dig it man, thanks for making a cool rhythm patch! I've scooped it a bit to get it to sit in the mix... I'm loving the way it sounds!


----------



## mcd

Nicki said:


> None. You could reasonably assume that the next unit to come out would be the HD Pro X based on the fact that the DSP power in the 500 has been improved, and you could logically assume that they would want that same power in their Pro unit which is their flagship model. From a business standpoint it would make more sense to upgrade the Pro to Pro X because the Pro still costs more than the 500X which is the cheaper, more powerful unit. If you knew something was cheaper and more powerful, wouldn't you buy that over the more expensive and less powerful unit? Probably. So by upgrading the Pro to Pro X, Line 6 are maximizing their profits. That's why it's pretty obvious that the Pro X is coming.
> 
> Edit: As far as what's on the horizon for the NEXT model... I think they'll be supporting the HD series for a while since we're in a state of technology where products can be upgraded via software downloads. So don't expect another model for the next 5 to 7 years I would say.


 
Just got off the phone with Sweetwater confirming my order. The sales rep pretty much said with out saying, that the PRO X is around the corner. That's why sweetwater has the HD Pro for 200 less than everyone else.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

Hey everyone, its been a while, since I've been active here, but anyway...
I have an orginal HD500 the FS2 and FS6 buttons on my HD arent working anymore, I can program effects to them, but cannot switch them.
I use my HD500 as a midi switch for my V3 and also in 4 cable. Its kind of a necessary function for those to work, FS6 Switches to my #2 channel, and my FS2 is my on/off for my gate.
Anyone else run into this, or any recommendations as what the best route to go with this? I dont wanna have to send it to Line 6 and waste money.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

PodHdBean said:


> which tone? they used a couple different clean/distorted tones but i think we will run out of dsp if you try to match those lol



Haha just the main rhythm tone, although i do have a clean tone ready as well.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

ShadowFactoryX said:


> Hey everyone, its been a while, since I've been active here, but anyway...
> I have an orginal HD500 the FS2 and FS6 buttons on my HD arent working anymore, I can program effects to them, but cannot switch them.
> I use my HD500 as a midi switch for my V3 and also in 4 cable. Its kind of a necessary function for those to work, FS6 Switches to my #2 channel, and my FS2 is my on/off for my gate.
> Anyone else run into this, or any recommendations as what the best route to go with this? I dont wanna have to send it to Line 6 and waste money.



Below the chrome footpedals, there's a microswitch soldered into the board. That's probably the cause they don't work; they've either worn out or you just stepped them too hard. If you know how to solder and basic knowledge about electronics, you could dissasemble it with patience and replace them. Those microswitches can be found at electronic stores. You just have to be extra careful when de-soldering and soldering, besides not to solder/cut any rails. Before the HD500 I had a Korg AX3000G; footswitches weren't good either, so there was even a pdf online explaining how to replace them. If you're not up to the task, just find and a good electronic repair shop and they should do it without a problem.

Unless there's something new below the sun, most boards are built that way, meaning the switches are not meant to be stepped hard. I know...that's crap because everything outside seems to have been built to last years, and many guitar players are into the Metal genre; makes anyone look like a pussy when switching presets on stage hahah. But that's the way to take care of this board. The HD500X seems to have better pedals, but unless they don't have an onboard microswitch, they are bound to be as delicate as any board.


----------



## AaronGraves

Here's a little clip of something I'm working on! What do you guys think? \m/

https://soundcloud.com/aaron-graves/m3t4l


----------



## jmeezle

My mix of Feared - Forever Old with my HD500 + Redwirez.

https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/feared-forever-old-jm-mix

Feedback is welcomed and appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

leechmasterargentina said:


> Below the chrome footpedals, there's a microswitch soldered into the board. That's probably the cause they don't work; they've either worn out or you just stepped them too hard. If you know how to solder and basic knowledge about electronics, you could dissasemble it with patience and replace them. Those microswitches can be found at electronic stores. You just have to be extra careful when de-soldering and soldering, besides not to solder/cut any rails. Before the HD500 I had a Korg AX3000G; footswitches weren't good either, so there was even a pdf online explaining how to replace them. If you're not up to the task, just find and a good electronic repair shop and they should do it without a problem.
> 
> Unless there's something new below the sun, most boards are built that way, meaning the switches are not meant to be stepped hard. I know...that's crap because everything outside seems to have been built to last years, and many guitar players are into the Metal genre; makes anyone look like a pussy when switching presets on stage hahah. But that's the way to take care of this board. The HD500X seems to have better pedals, but unless they don't have an onboard microswitch, they are bound to be as delicate as any board.



I just got a nice new digital soldering station...but i still dont feel ok with doing that. Seems too risky of a job to do. But I did see this:

That looks like the perfect mod, but I do find it wierd that both of those switches went at the same time.


----------



## Allealex

jmeezle said:


> My mix of Feared - Forever Old with my HD500 + Redwirez.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/feared-forever-old-jm-mix
> 
> Feedback is welcomed and appreciated. Thanks!



Nice man! Really Ola-ish! I dig your bass tone, was that made with the Pod?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

ShadowFactoryX said:


> I just got a nice new digital soldering station...but i still dont feel ok with doing that. Seems too risky of a job to do. But I did see this:
> 
> That looks like the perfect mod, but I do find it wierd that both of those switches went at the same time.




Looks like a great mod. Anything better than those microswitches is worth it. I just don't step it hard. That did work in my previous Korg AX3000G (lasted 4 years without a problem and sold it without having replaced any microswitch).

If you think it's too risky, take it to an electronic repair shop, or even Line 6.


----------



## jmeezle

Allealex said:


> Nice man! Really Ola-ish! I dig your bass tone, was that made with the Pod?



Thanks! I didn't use the Pod for bass but I almost did. I have an awesome patch that I've yet to try. I split the bass into two channels using Amplitube + compression + some eq for the fatness, the second channel uses Amplitube + eq + Logic 9's amp designer for the grit.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Stijnson

Just wanted to say hi to the thread! Recently joined the POD HD family, i received my hd500 yesterday and couldn't be happier. Some regulars in this thread have already helped me out alot with info and guides (Meambobbo) so thanks for that. The unit sounds really good, and i'll demo some tones soon!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

leechmasterargentina said:


> Looks like a great mod. Anything better than those microswitches is worth it. I just don't step it hard. That did work in my previous Korg AX3000G (lasted 4 years without a problem and sold it without having replaced any microswitch).
> 
> If you think it's too risky, take it to an electronic repair shop, or even Line 6.



I guess Ill open a support ticket to L6 and see what they say.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

My POD HD500 is up for sale. It is up in the "Classifieds" section on here.

Time to upgrade. Shoot me an offer.


----------



## SjPedro

hey guys I made a preset for the Razor's Edge part of Octavarium by Dream Theater 

It's for HD500X but you can probably pull it off on the HD500 


try it out! 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3y90160x61phmm6/Razor%27s%20Edge.5xe


P.s- Constructive criticism would really help! OR just edit the effects and upload your patch!


----------



## teamSKDM

this thread is so long, i dont see why its not stickied. anyways, I have a question. Im a pod x3/xt fan because i LOVE the big bottom amp so much, and was so bummed in the HD series removing it. But ive become to look into depth at some other amps on the HD series i might like, and I like the soldano sim. seems to be great for rhythm and leads, much like the big bottom was for me. for fans of both, and with experience with both, how do you feel about hd soldano vs x3 big bottom? also, do the Hd series feel and sound more organic than the xt/x3 series, or would you say that theyre all the same feel through and through?
Would it be worth selling my podxt which i use for my live sound with big bottom, to buy an hd300 for live sound?


----------



## Leuchty

^ I wouldnt get the 300.

I would save for either the 500 or Pro. If you're happy with the XT why rush into the bottom model? The 300 is pretty limited.


----------



## RickyCigs

Yes, don't waste your time with the hd300. You'll just end up selling it. 


You guys will all be happy to know that it looks like I won't be selling my hd500. Be aide I might be getting a laney irt-studio and using the HD for effects and such haha


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

teamSKDM said:


> this thread is so long, i dont see why its not stickied. anyways, I have a question. Im a pod x3/xt fan because i LOVE the big bottom amp so much, and was so bummed in the HD series removing it. But ive become to look into depth at some other amps on the HD series i might like, and I like the soldano sim. seems to be great for rhythm and leads, much like the big bottom was for me. for fans of both, and with experience with both, how do you feel about hd soldano vs x3 big bottom? also, do the Hd series feel and sound more organic than the xt/x3 series, or would you say that theyre all the same feel through and through?
> Would it be worth selling my podxt which i use for my live sound with big bottom, to buy an hd300 for live sound?



Hey man, read my post right above ya...


----------



## AaronGraves

I was wondering if any of you HD Pro users out there have problems with your shortboard mkii. Mine doesn't want to work anymore. I tried calibrating it, and when I press D to exit, the LCD screen just freezes on "check value 127". Have any of you guys had problems like this?


----------



## surfthealien

New track and a playthrough vid. I've got to get a bass but for now there is "bass sim" on it 

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/ill-have-a-double


----------



## CD1221

How do you guys record using the HD500 with external cab IR's - bypass the cab simulation? Is it even possible?


----------



## MF_Kitten

teamSKDM said:


> this thread is so long, i dont see why its not stickied. anyways, I have a question. Im a pod x3/xt fan because i LOVE the big bottom amp so much, and was so bummed in the HD series removing it. But ive become to look into depth at some other amps on the HD series i might like, and I like the soldano sim. seems to be great for rhythm and leads, much like the big bottom was for me. for fans of both, and with experience with both, how do you feel about hd soldano vs x3 big bottom? also, do the Hd series feel and sound more organic than the xt/x3 series, or would you say that theyre all the same feel through and through?
> Would it be worth selling my podxt which i use for my live sound with big bottom, to buy an hd300 for live sound?



The Treadplate amp boosted by the Screamer is basically the Big Bottom on steroids. Bias on full, sag all the way down, Master on about 40%.


----------



## RickyCigs

CD1221 said:


> How do you guys record using the HD500 with external cab IR's - bypass the cab simulation? Is it even possible?



Go to control panel, open line6 audio-midi devices. Turn hardware monitoring down. Turn cab off on pod.


----------



## meambobbo

teamSKDM said:


> this thread is so long, i dont see why its not stickied. anyways, I have a question. Im a pod x3/xt fan because i LOVE the big bottom amp so much, and was so bummed in the HD series removing it. But ive become to look into depth at some other amps on the HD series i might like, and I like the soldano sim. seems to be great for rhythm and leads, much like the big bottom was for me. for fans of both, and with experience with both, how do you feel about hd soldano vs x3 big bottom? also, do the Hd series feel and sound more organic than the xt/x3 series, or would you say that theyre all the same feel through and through?
> Would it be worth selling my podxt which i use for my live sound with big bottom, to buy an hd300 for live sound?


 
The HD 300/400 are a little crippled in your ability to shape the tone before you hit the amp model and EQ'ing. The EQ's, Compressors, and Distortion effects are all lumped into the same slot, and you can only use one effect from this slot per patch. So you can't use Distortion (boost pedal) + EQ or compressor. Or if you use comp/distortion, you can't post EQ your tone.

Additionally, the HD's EQ effects aren't really all-in-one effects. You will likely need to use multiple to get a good post-EQ. Considering the wide range of frequency responses from the cab/mic simulation, post-EQ is often essential.

That said, you can get great deals on the HD 500 now that the 500 X is out. The 500 X only adds a bit more DSP, brighter (higher contrast) screen, and sturdier, more colorful footswitches.

As for the Big Bottom vs HD, the HD has the Uber, Treadplate (Dual Rectifier), and F-ball (ENGL Fireball) models. They all sound very good IMO. When properly boosted or pre-EQ'ed, they can get very tight, yet thick and ballsy sounds like the Big Bottom. I always thought the Big Bottom sounded like a 5150 with a bass boost. I find the Uber can nail the 5150 tone if you use a high-pass to reduce the muddiness.

The HD smokes the X3 in terms of organic, natural tone. If you check my soundcloud page (meambobbo), I have a comparison clip for high-gain tones. It's a night and day difference IMO. Of course, like any modeler, you can cause it to sound pretty bad and artificial. Out the box, it's not exactly gig-ready. I wrote a whole guide (check my signature) to help people dial in high gain tones.


----------



## will_shred

Has anyone managed to get a kind of electric wizard like patch? I don't think the POD could really reproduce that kind of low end, but I figured it was worth asking.


----------



## jmeezle

https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/feared-forever-old-jm-mix

I reamped with my HD500, mixed and mastered this Ola/Feared track.

I used bobbo's periphery patch... this is basically the same recording template that I use for my band, I was curious to hear how Ola's DI tracks sounded in it.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Stijnson

Sounds insanely awesome man


----------



## jmeezle

Stijnson said:


> Sounds insanely awesome man



Thank you sir!


----------



## Alekke

POD Pro through tube poweramp and 412 cabinet



Sound recorder is that small mp3 player from the beginning of the video so yes, it's not much of a quality but maybe someone find it interesting.


----------



## meambobbo

My latest and FINAL hd 500 patches are up. Theyre all changed, some more than others, and theyre all leveled. I will get the hd pro and bean up soon. This includes the kse reamp patches i did on my latest soundcloud post.

These WILL be the final patches - getting a Kemper soon.

Index of /podhd/patches


----------



## meambobbo

ok, all the patches are up: 500, 500X, Pro, and Desktop. see the link in the above post. also a setlists folder to easily get to the setlist files


----------



## thebunfather

Damn, Bobbo! Great work, as always! I've been going through them for a while now. The stock pups in my DC800 work out great, but I think it needs a little boost in the top end to really make it work with those pickups.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

I would like to thank the free VST Plugins and cab impulses that I am using now for making me realize that my POD HD500 sucks........


----------



## SDSM

Yo dudes! Have just realized that Stephen Carpenter from The Deftones has released his Axe-Fx presets! Problem is...I dont have one, and obviously have the POD HD.

So....could anybody with an Axe-Fx maybe have a look at the patches and share with me the settings so I could have a go at replicating them with the pod?

Fractal Audio Systems - Stef Carpenter Deftones Artist Preset Pack Released


----------



## RickyCigs

SDSM said:


> Yo dudes! Have just realized that Stephen Carpenter from The Deftones has released his Axe-Fx presets! Problem is...I dont have one, and obviously have the POD HD.
> 
> So....could anybody with an Axe-Fx maybe have a look at the patches and share with me the settings so I could have a go at replicating them with the pod?
> 
> Fractal Audio Systems - Stef Carpenter Deftones Artist Preset Pack Released



As I said the last time that someone asked the exact same question, download axe-edit and open the patches. 

Or learn to tone match. It's really not hard.


----------



## SDSM

RickyCigs said:


> As I said the last time that someone asked the exact same question, download axe-edit and open the patches.
> 
> Or learn to tone match. It's really not hard.



I downloaded the edit and patches already but it doesnt seem to want to open them for me...thats why I am asking here. As a Deftones fan I am just really curious to know what he uses for his tones per album.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

RickyCigs said:


> Or learn to tone match. It's really not hard.


 
Actually to get it good and exact with the dynamics and all......it is.


----------



## jeleopard

Hey, so I have a large amount of fizz in the background whenever I turn have my guitar's volume up. It sounds digital, and even with a noisegate, it's still there, and becomes VERY loud when a note plays (or even if I rub my finger on a string)

How do I get rid of it? 

I'm running a POD HD500 into Logic through USB. Have also tried the POD through an interface as well, no dice.


----------



## RickyCigs

SDSM said:


> I downloaded the edit and patches already but it doesnt seem to want to open them for me...thats why I am asking here. As a Deftones fan I am just really curious to know what he uses for his tones per album.




your really asking the wrong crowd. if we had axe fx's we wouldnt be posting here lol


----------



## RickyCigs

jeleopard said:


> Hey, so I have a large amount of fizz in the background whenever I turn have my guitar's volume up. It sounds digital, and even with a noisegate, it's still there, and becomes VERY loud when a note plays (or even if I rub my finger on a string)
> 
> How do I get rid of it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running a POD HD500 into Logic through USB. Have also tried the POD through an interface as well, no dice.



are you sure its not your guitar or cable?


----------



## jeleopard

RickyCigs said:


> are you sure its not your guitar or cable?



I don't know and am a liiiittle too lazy to swap out. However, I placed a hardgate on it instead of a normal noise gate and it went away.


----------



## meambobbo

I would actually like to make a deftones patch. But i dont have an axe. As i understand hes always been marshall pre as most of the distortion. And definitely a chorus in there. Then just some pre-eq or a distortion pedal boost to really nail the distortion character.


----------



## breadtruck

Hey guys. I've been using my POD HD with my Tiny Terror amp and a 1x12 cab for live use and it sounds great so far. I'm using the POD just for effects, including the tube drive + screamer dist pedals for an overdrive, so I'm using Studio/Direct mode. I was wondering how you think I should have the master volume dial set? At first I had it maxed out but I noticed that I couldn't utilize a solo boost patch, because my volume wouldn't go any higher no matter what I changed in the patch. Now I'm running my master volume slightly over half and I seem to be getting a better outcome. Is this recommended? Does anyone here use their POD HD with amp + cab? 

I've actually not even tried the amp modelling thru the amp + cab yet. I assumed it wouldn't sound as good as the amp's gain. Does anyone use amp modelling through a basic amp + cab setup or is it more recommended to go down the powered PA speaker route if you want that?


----------



## guitarfreak1387

breadtruck said:


> Hey guys. I've been using my POD HD with my Tiny Terror amp and a 1x12 cab for live use and it sounds great so far. I'm using the POD just for effects, including the tube drive + screamer dist pedals for an overdrive, so I'm using Studio/Direct mode. I was wondering how you think I should have the master volume dial set? At first I had it maxed out but I noticed that I couldn't utilize a solo boost patch, because my volume wouldn't go any higher no matter what I changed in the patch. Now I'm running my master volume slightly over half and I seem to be getting a better outcome. Is this recommended? Does anyone here use their POD HD with amp + cab?
> 
> I've actually not even tried the amp modelling thru the amp + cab yet. I assumed it wouldn't sound as good as the amp's gain. Does anyone use amp modelling through a basic amp + cab setup or is it more recommended to go down the powered PA speaker route if you want that?



I have a tiny terror, though im not using the 1x12 with it, when i had it connected i used a 4x12. 

first things first, your not going to want to use studio direct mode, unless you intentionally want it to sound like butt mud. i had semi decent results using both combo and stack front.

now for setting up the TT, the only logical way that i could use the TT and the HD together and not be limited was to set the TT as clean as i could and use the HD for everything (fx,amp sim,blawblawblaw). if your going to use the amp for any kind of grit/distortion.....say goodbye to any use of delay and reverb, they just don't work going into distortion unless that is the sound your going for.


----------



## mcd

Hey just dived back into the POD world and got an HD Pro. Is there any good sources for patch sharing other than the line6 custom tone page?


----------



## breadtruck

guitarfreak1387 said:


> first things first, your not going to want to use studio direct mode, unless you intentionally want it to sound like butt mud. i had semi decent results using both combo and stack front.



Is that true if you're using effects only? When I first set it up I was flicking between the settings and I didn't notice too much of a difference between Studio/Direct and the Combo and Stack fronts. I just stuck with Studio/Direct, because I read the general consensus online was that if you were using effects only then studio/direct is best. It sounds fine so far apart from as you pointed out, the delays and reverbs sound muddy when there's a fair amount of gain present.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

mcd said:


> Hey just dived back into the POD world and got an HD Pro. Is there any good sources for patch sharing other than the line6 custom tone page?



#here #thisthread


----------



## IdentityDevice

hey guys. been tinkering with my pod hd desktop and I was curious if there is anyone that goes the route of a minimal setup with their patches and does more eq and such in the DAW.?.? I was noticing that adding eq's and gates and tubescreamer yadda yadda does make the tones sound cleaner and tighter but also once I start doing that it seems like the tones don't sound as big and full and I guess maybe sound a little less real amp like. but I could be just doing too much or cutting too much. either way I was just curious if anyone else takes the approach of less is more with the hd amp models.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Anyone know if we will see another update and/or new models anytime soon? Unless ive missed something, its been awhile!


----------



## mnemonic

IdentityDevice said:


> hey guys. been tinkering with my pod hd desktop and I was curious if there is anyone that goes the route of a minimal setup with their patches and does more eq and such in the DAW.?.? I was noticing that adding eq's and gates and tubescreamer yadda yadda does make the tones sound cleaner and tighter but also once I start doing that it seems like the tones don't sound as big and full and I guess maybe sound a little less real amp like. but I could be just doing too much or cutting too much. either way I was just curious if anyone else takes the approach of less is more with the hd amp models.



I'm a big believer that less is more, and I think all the flexibility can be a problem sometimes, I used to stack eq's and effects trying to make my tone better, when the key was in getting what is there right. Learning how the amps eq changes the response, etc, and getting it as close as physically possible with just a boost and amp before adding in any extras.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

breadtruck said:


> Is that true if you're using effects only? When I first set it up I was flicking between the settings and I didn't notice too much of a difference between Studio/Direct and the Combo and Stack fronts. I just stuck with Studio/Direct, because I read the general consensus online was that if you were using effects only then studio/direct is best. It sounds fine so far apart from as you pointed out, the delays and reverbs sound muddy when there's a fair amount of gain present.




never really messed with it for an effects only setup, always have used the amp/cab sims as well. I'm not positive but the output mode could just be effecting the amp/cab and not the effects themselves. 

next time that I mess with it ill see what i can find out.


----------



## Stijnson

I did a little tone demo with my newly acquired pod hd500, just thought id put it in here. Its just a test of how the patches I've made sound in a mix.
My recording, mixing and mastering skills are almost non existent, so apologies for that. So the tones are obviously recorded direct, without post-eq etc. Until I got the POD i never really recorded. Anyway, comments and thoughts on it would be great!
https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/tone-demo-pod-hd


----------



## JEngelking

Stijnson said:


> I did a little tone demo with my newly acquired pod hd500, just thought id put it in here. Its just a test of how the patches I've made sound in a mix.
> My recording, mixing and mastering skills are almost non existent, so apologies for that. So the tones are obviously recorded direct, without post-eq etc. Until I got the POD i never really recorded. Anyway, comments and thoughts on it would be great!
> https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/tone-demo-pod-hd



I like the song a lot! Although I do feel like the distorted tone could have more fullness to it.


----------



## RickyCigs

something for everyone to try, 

use either the f-ball pre or treadplate pre with the ignite amos tube power amo i had mentioned before along with some external ir's. set the tpa to el34 and sag to 0. its a way meatier tone than the pods power amp simulation. 

ill post some samples/comparisons at some point


----------



## Matthew

IdentityDevice said:


> hey guys. been tinkering with my pod hd desktop and I was curious if there is anyone that goes the route of a minimal setup with their patches and does more eq and such in the DAW.?.? I was noticing that adding eq's and gates and tubescreamer yadda yadda does make the tones sound cleaner and tighter but also once I start doing that it seems like the tones don't sound as big and full and I guess maybe sound a little less real amp like. but I could be just doing too much or cutting too much. either way I was just curious if anyone else takes the approach of less is more with the hd amp models.



I use the HD Pro and my clean tone is just the Blackface Double Vibrato with an analog delay in front and a plate reverb after. Now, I've yet to find/make a distortion patch that I like enough, but the Tesseract patch on the Line 6 site comes closest.

I think I need to spend more time with the unit.


----------



## Alice AKW

So, no patches from me for a while dudes. My USB port decided to break, so waiting to get that fixed.


----------



## HaloHat

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Anyone know if we will see another update and/or new models anytime soon? Unless ive missed something, its been awhile!


 
YES - New POD HD PRO X is coming VERY SOON [mid October I was told]. I had been looking at the HD Pro for a while as I am going to wait for the next version of the Axe FX before I take that $plunge$. 

So I buy the HD PRO about a month ago and have it sitting on the bench as I have been busy selling my house [done whoo hoo] and moving [sux!]. So i was browsing Sweetwater a few days ago and see they lowered the price on the HD PRO to $499 from $699 I just paid at American Musical. Yikes! I called American Musical and like always they did what they say they will do [price match if a better deal found in 45 days after purchase] and gave me the $200 difference back. Then Friday night I look at the Sweetwater site again and they have discontinued selling the POD HD PRO! Hmmm, something is going on I think as the Pod HD Pro is pretty new in the Pod series right. So I go looking around and find a post on another forum where the Line 6 Pod HD500X owners manual refereces a "Pod HD PRO X" according to the Line 6 forum person posting. I also got conformation elsewhere [October 2013 release.] Oh, and I just got an email invoice for $699 from American Musical for my new Pod Pro HD X so...


----------



## bcolville

Do you guys have any tips for an 8 string recording tone? Kind of like After the Burial rhythm stuff. When I make a patch for my 8 string with dactivators it sounds really good through my monitors but when I record it, it sounds like garbage. I've experienced this with my 7 string as well, but not to this extent. I can't seem to get a decent 8 string recording tone.


----------



## RickyCigs

bcolville said:


> Do you guys have any tips for an 8 string recording tone? Kind of like After the Burial rhythm stuff. When I make a patch for my 8 string with dactivators it sounds really good through my monitors but when I record it, it sounds like garbage. I've experienced this with my 7 string as well, but not to this extent. I can't seem to get a decent 8 string recording tone.



Aren't you listening to the recording through the monitors? 

Check in your control panel where the line6 audio-midi devices panel is and make sure the +18v box isn't checked. You could just be getting digital clipping. 

Or, you could use the method I described earlier and use the ignite amps tube power amp vst and the pre only on your pod. You'll thank me after you try it. 

When I get some time I'll post some samples for you guys to drool over.


----------



## AlexJPA

Have you seen this? Overview | POD HD PRO X | Line 6


----------



## breadtruck

Where do you guys stand on Noise Gate vs Hard Gate? I have to admit I've barely touched the Hard Gate in the time I've had the POD HD; I usually just slapped a Noise Gate onto my patches and that seemed to do the job. However, recently I've been playing live with the POD HD through a tube amp and I have to have the noise gates' threshold set to around 42% in order to stop any unnecessary squealing when I mute the strings. Is the hard gate better equiped to deal with issues like that? And does it suck tone as much as the noise gate does?

I'd try this stuff out myself but I won't be able to test it in a band environment until next week. If I turn my amp up to band levels at home then I'm going to get some angry people knocking on my door.


----------



## Kristianx510

HaloHat said:


> YES - New POD HD PRO X is coming VERY SOON [mid October I was told]. I had been looking at the HD Pro for a while as I am going to wait for the next version of the Axe FX before I take that $plunge$.
> 
> So I buy the HD PRO about a month ago and have it sitting on the bench as I have been busy selling my house [done whoo hoo] and moving [sux!]. So i was browsing Sweetwater a few days ago and see they lowered the price on the HD PRO to $499 from $699 I just paid at American Musical. Yikes! I called American Musical and like always they did what they say they will do [price match if a better deal found in 45 days after purchase] and gave me the $200 difference back. Then Friday night I look at the Sweetwater site again and they have discontinued selling the POD HD PRO! Hmmm, something is going on I think as the Pod HD Pro is pretty new in the Pod series right. So I go looking around and find a post on another forum where the Line 6 Pod HD500X owners manual refereces a "Pod HD PRO X" according to the Line 6 forum person posting. I also got conformation elsewhere [October 2013 release.] Oh, and I just got an email invoice for $699 from American Musical for my new Pod Pro HD X so...



I'm really hoping all the POD HD's continue to receive updates. If they actually start updating their products and it only works with the X series I'm buying an Axe FX just to spite Line 6's shitty business ethics.


----------



## RobPhoboS

breadtruck said:


> Where do you guys stand on Noise Gate vs Hard Gate? I have to admit I've barely touched the Hard Gate in the time I've had the POD HD; I usually just slapped a Noise Gate onto my patches and that seemed to do the job. However, recently I've been playing live with the POD HD through a tube amp and I have to have the noise gates' threshold set to around 42% in order to stop any unnecessary squealing when I mute the strings. Is the hard gate better equiped to deal with issues like that? And does it suck tone as much as the noise gate does?
> 
> I'd try this stuff out myself but I won't be able to test it in a band environment until next week. If I turn my amp up to band levels at home then I'm going to get some angry people knocking on my door.



+1 on that as well.
I was considering just buying a decimator to sling after the guitar or other dist pedal before the pod.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

breadtruck said:


> Where do you guys stand on Noise Gate vs Hard Gate? I have to admit I've barely touched the Hard Gate in the time I've had the POD HD; I usually just slapped a Noise Gate onto my patches and that seemed to do the job. However, recently I've been playing live with the POD HD through a tube amp and I have to have the noise gates' threshold set to around 42% in order to stop any unnecessary squealing when I mute the strings. Is the hard gate better equiped to deal with issues like that? And does it suck tone as much as the noise gate does?
> 
> I'd try this stuff out myself but I won't be able to test it in a band environment until next week. If I turn my amp up to band levels at home then I'm going to get some angry people knocking on my door.



If you set Hold and Decay on the Hard Gate to 0 and obviously set the Threshold properly, you would get a very tight tone.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Overview | POD HD PRO X | Line 6 
Darnit somebody posted it before me. That's ok. Its here, you guys were right all along.


----------



## Nicki

Kristianx510 said:


> I'm really hoping all the POD HD's continue to receive updates. If they actually start updating their products and it only works with the X series I'm buying an Axe FX just to spite Line 6's shitty business ethics.



They'll all still receive the updates. The HDX series only gets an improved DSP chip for more processing power and only meaning you can put more effects in your chain. The software is still the same. Current Pro owners would only want to upgrade if they continually hit the DSP limit. I haven't since I don't have a need to fill all the spaces with effects in the signal chain so I don't mind that there's an updated model.


----------



## RickyCigs

Nicki said:


> They'll all still receive the updates. The HDX series only gets an improved DSP chip for more processing power and only meaning you can put more effects in your chain. The software is still the same. Current Pro owners would only want to upgrade if they continually hit the DSP limit. I haven't since I don't have a need to fill all the spaces with effects in the signal chain so I don't mind that there's an updated model.



And what sources tell you that we'll get even one more update? It's been months without even so much as a hint that one is coming.


----------



## GunpointMetal

I'm sure they're waiting till all the new hardware is out so they only have to one announcement. I hope the rumors of Digitech's new POD Killer are true, cause I always liked their amp modeling, just never the four and a half hour delay between patch changes!


----------



## breadtruck

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> If you set Hold and Decay on the Hard Gate to 0 and obviously set the Threshold properly, you would get a very tight tone.



Thankyou dude, I'll do that.


----------



## japs5607

Can I record direct from the pod hd pro straight into GarageBand on a MacBook Pro ?

Via USB


----------



## Nicki

RickyCigs said:


> And what sources tell you that we'll get even one more update? It's been months without even so much as a hint that one is coming.



What he was asking was that *IF* there is an update if the non X users will still get it.



japs5607 said:


> Can I record direct from the pod hd pro straight into GarageBand on a MacBook Pro ?
> 
> Via USB



Yes.


----------



## japs5607

Nice. Thanks


----------



## Kristianx510

RickyCigs said:


> And what sources tell you that we'll get even one more update? It's been months without even so much as a hint that one is coming.



Yup. This is true. My reasoning is that they were waiting to drop the new X series before updating the POD. Now people who were happy with the original batch are happy, and people who needed more DSP are happy. And everyone in the world knows an update is long overdue. There's a lot of things Line 6 has to do to make this product better. So IF there is going to be an update, it would be about now. But again, that's just my logic.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

I'm happy with the actual models of the HD500, but I'm fearful they only keep releasing updates for HDX models. You can never know when companies are going to f*** customers just for profit. Let's hope we're wrong, because it's been so long since we haven't got an update.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Here are the patches I've been using lately for my ambient and more metal-styled recordings: http://www.dbartart.com/DbartkoTones.zip. Let me know if you like them.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

I guess its official. Pod hd pro x is out so we better get some actual updates. Im praying for a diezel and 5150. Maybe better reworked cab sims. Overview | POD HD PRO X | Line 6


----------



## RickyCigs

bukkakeONyoMAMA said:


> I guess its official. Pod hd pro x is out so we better get some actual updates. Im praying for a diezel and 5150. Maybe better reworked cab sims. Overview | POD HD PRO X | Line 6



Third identical post within two pages. 

I know this thread is long, but it wouldn't kill some people to read the previous page or two before posting....


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

My bad, ive been looking at this thread constantly but i missed those posts. I figured it was new since i just received the email from line 6 minutes before i posted. Anyway line 6 needs to rise to the occasion and give us an update. At this point ill pay a few bucks for each new amp.


----------



## Kroaton

The POD HD line has been out for 3 years now, and this is their big product line update?

They must have run out of the original DSP chips they were using or they simply swapped the chip for a cheaper version, that due to the 3 year gap is more powerful than what they had originally.

There's no way this isn't a cost cutting maneuver with a marketing "X for eXtreme" spin thrown on it.


----------



## mnemonic

I wouldn't put it past line 6 to stop updating current products, just look back at the podxt. It came out in 2002 I think, and weren't there only two major updates all the way up to the X3 coming out in 2007?


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

HaloHat said:


> YES - New POD HD PRO X is coming VERY SOON [mid October I was told]. I had been looking at the HD Pro for a while as I am going to wait for the next version of the Axe FX before I take that $plunge$.
> 
> So I buy the HD PRO about a month ago and have it sitting on the bench as I have been busy selling my house [done whoo hoo] and moving [sux!]. So i was browsing Sweetwater a few days ago and see they lowered the price on the HD PRO to $499 from $699 I just paid at American Musical. Yikes! I called American Musical and like always they did what they say they will do [price match if a better deal found in 45 days after purchase] and gave me the $200 difference back. Then Friday night I look at the Sweetwater site again and they have discontinued selling the POD HD PRO! Hmmm, something is going on I think as the Pod HD Pro is pretty new in the Pod series right. So I go looking around and find a post on another forum where the Line 6 Pod HD500X owners manual refereces a "Pod HD PRO X" according to the Line 6 forum person posting. I also got conformation elsewhere [October 2013 release.] Oh, and I just got an email invoice for $699 from American Musical for my new Pod Pro HD X so...



Wow! thats good to hear about American Musical, glad you got your price match money. I got my HD Pro from them maybe 6 months ago for $699, so i'm stuck. Not stressing the X though, i never use dual amps so rarely hit DSP limits, even using dual pitch shifting for some patches.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

The point about the X is: nobody asked for it!! We all wanted HD updates and all we got is a new Pod witch is 90% like the old one!


----------



## CTR_Alejandro

Im a long time Line 6 user and just got a HD Pro. I have had an amazing time using it  as an interface - but its time to go live and I wanted some help with how to power it. I would like to avoid purchasing a whole new power amp. I have a Flextone III is there a way to run this through the Flextone III 2x12 combo as a Effect Loop rack component? Plais heulp.


----------



## Pweaks

Does anyone have any tips to emulate a bass guitar with Pod HD? I have one song that is played with 7 string guitars and my bass can't really handle drop G#.


----------



## RickyCigs

Pweaks said:


> Does anyone have any tips to emulate a bass guitar with Pod HD? I have one song that is played with 7 string guitars and my bass can't really handle drop G#.



Your better off pitch shifting with something else. Like using audacity or a vst plugin. The pitch shift on the pod doesn't cut it. It made me buy a bass lol


----------



## RickyCigs

CTR_Alejandro said:


> Im a long time Line 6 user and just got a HD Pro. I have had an amazing time using it  as an interface - but its time to go live and I wanted some help with how to power it. I would like to avoid purchasing a whole new power amp. I have a Flextone III is there a way to run this through the Flextone III 2x12 combo as a Effect Loop rack component? Plais heulp.



Pod out-fx loop return


----------



## CTR_Alejandro

RickyCigs said:


> Pod out-fx loop return



HD Dry out? Or Fx Send? > Flextone III Fx Return? Just like any other rack unit?. Sorry I have never tried this specific set up. Can you ellaborate bit more man? Thanks.


----------



## Stijnson

Alright guys, even with lots of news about the new hd pro model here, just wanted to share something the 'normal' 500 can do!
This is my Dual ENGL patch, I use it all the time for rhythm, I'm very happy with it actually, I barely tweak while playing anymore! Turn down the presence in case you want it a bit darker btw!
I've downloaded some patches and they all had fizziness to them, could be the difference in setup obviously. I run my pod straight into studio monitors.
So try this and see how it is! Hope you like it, comments appreciated! 

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/229385/


----------



## tripguitar

its not a huge problem for me since i dont play live with it, but my HD500 has a half second (or so) lag when i switch patches.

is this normal? how do you guys play live with that? just hope no one notices?


----------



## RickyCigs

CTR_Alejandro said:


> HD Dry out? Or Fx Send? > Flextone III Fx Return? Just like any other rack unit?. Sorry I have never tried this specific set up. Can you ellaborate bit more man? Thanks.



Either of the 1/4" outputs into the fx send of the amp. Keep the pod set to line, not amp or you will have barely any volume.


----------



## GunpointMetal

tripguitar said:


> its not a huge problem for me since i dont play live with it, but my HD500 has a half second (or so) lag when i switch patches.
> 
> is this normal? how do you guys play live with that? just hope no one notices?


 

I can't even hear it for the most part, but I do feel like there was a drastic difference between the firmware mine shipped with (original, purchased right after they came out) and the first update...that first update halved the patch change time (at least for me)....and when you compare the HD to a digitech board, you could program two new patches while the digitech loads up the one you selected! I do miss the instantaneous patch changes and delay/verb spill over from my Boss GT-8, but nothing, I repeat NOTHING ELSE!


----------



## HaloHat

What am I doing wrong? Is there not a "preview" link to hear the tone before downloading it?



Stijnson said:


> Alright guys, even with lots of news about the new hd pro model here, just wanted to share something the 'normal' 500 can do!
> This is my Dual ENGL patch, I use it all the time for rhythm, I'm very happy with it actually, I barely tweak while playing anymore! Turn down the presence in case you want it a bit darker btw!
> I've downloaded some patches and they all had fizziness to them, could be the difference in setup obviously. I run my pod straight into studio monitors.
> So try this and see how it is! Hope you like it, comments appreciated!
> 
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/229385/


----------



## RickyCigs

HaloHat said:


> What am I doing wrong? Is there not a "preview" link to hear the tone before downloading it?



Not unless you upload one.... Every patch will sound different through every single guitar.


----------



## Nicki

leechmasterargentina said:


> I'm happy with the actual models of the HD500, but I'm fearful they only keep releasing updates for HDX models. You can never know when companies are going to f*** customers just for profit. Let's hope we're wrong, because it's been so long since we haven't got an update.



/facepalm

The HD and HDX series have identical operating system software. Any updates that may come out in the future will be available for both series of units... how do I know? Because Line 6 didn't change the software in the units... they only swapped ONE HARDWARE PART.

Software updates (which is what you're asking about) are for SOFTWARE.

Let me explain it this way.

You have a computer running Windows. There are a few versions of Windows out there. Hey, guess what? There's a new patch for Windows! Windows Pro, Home and Basic users all get the same update... Why? Because it's all the same basic software.

Better yet... I'll put it this way...

You have a PS3 slim (Think of this as the HD Pro)... your buddy has a PS3 super slim (Think of this as the HD Pro X)... Sony releases a new software update for the PS3. You both get the update because THE SOFTWARE IS THE SAME FOR BOTH SYSTEMS.

And once more for cavemen.

Ugg. Ugg ugga uuuh. Uuuhhuuhgguhuhghggg. Ugggga ga ug. Ug ug ugga ug. Ugga ug ug. Ga ga ugga ug. Ugg. Ugga?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Nicki said:


> /facepalm
> 
> The HD and HDX series have identical operating system software. Any updates that may come out in the future will be available for both series of units... how do I know? Because Line 6 didn't change the software in the units... they only swapped ONE HARDWARE PART.
> 
> Software updates (which is what you're asking about) are for SOFTWARE.
> 
> Let me explain it this way.
> 
> You have a computer running Windows. There are a few versions of Windows out there. Hey, guess what? There's a new patch for Windows! Windows Pro, Home and Basic users all get the same update... Why? Because it's all the same basic software.
> 
> Better yet... I'll put it this way...
> 
> You have a PS3 slim (Think of this as the HD Pro)... your buddy has a PS3 super slim (Think of this as the HD Pro X)... Sony releases a new software update for the PS3. You both get the update because THE SOFTWARE IS THE SAME FOR BOTH SYSTEMS.
> 
> And once more for cavemen.
> 
> Ugg. Ugg ugga uuuh. Uuuhhuuhgguhuhghggg. Ugggga ga ug. Ug ug ugga ug. Ugga ug ug. Ga ga ugga ug. Ugg. Ugga?



Dude, I know that, the logic would be that it happens the way you mentioned, but, haven't you seen when a software no longer "supports" a previous OS?

Some software no longer supports Windows XP, but it's practically the same as the previous version except for minor changes. Sometimes it's just an excuse to force you to buy another OS, when a change in the install code makes it perfectly installable and usable under the "non-supported" OS.

Another example would be also software, like Cubase. They release a version, update one or two times, and then release a newer version...just an excuse for the users to keep pumping more money to their companies. 

Again, I know the logic would be to keep releasing updates for all HD hardware, but I've seen companies do dirty moves. For example, upgrading the processor and footswitch lights to release "new" products.


----------



## Nicki

leechmasterargentina said:


> Dude, I know that, the logic would be that it happens the way you mentioned, but, haven't you seen when a software no longer "supports" a previous OS?
> 
> Some software no longer supports Windows XP, but it's practically the same as the previous version except for minor changes. Sometimes it's just an excuse to force you to buy another OS, when a change in the install code makes it perfectly installable and usable under the "non-supported" OS.
> 
> Another example would be also software, like Cubase. They release a version, update one or two times, and then release a newer version...just an excuse for the users to keep pumping more money to their companies.
> 
> Again, I know the logic would be to keep releasing updates for all HD hardware, but I've seen companies do dirty moves. For example, upgrading the processor and footswitch lights to release "new" products.



The way you're making comparisons is in fact for different products. You might think it's an underhanded tactic, but in truth it's a necessary step in technological evolution.

Put it this way. You wouldn't expect Line 6 to release a software update for the X3 when it's for the HD would you? Just like you wouldn't expect a Windows 7 update to be for Windows Vista. As well, I couldn't see you believing that an update for Cubase 7 is applicable for Cubase 6.

I'll put it one more way and relate it to computers again because that's what the Pods are... a computer.

You have a computer with, let's say, an Intel Core i7 4870. You're running Windows and it's all up to date. You then decide that you want a more powerful processor so you buy an Intel Core i7 4880. Are you going to worry about the software updates no longer being available to your computer because you swapped the hardware? Nope. You didn't change the software. You only changed the hardware.

That's exactly what Line 6 did. The software has not changed. The same goes for the HD500 and 500X.. They swapped the processor and footswitches. That doesn't invalidate the 500 from receiving the same software updates that the 500X gets.

The only... ONLY... thing that would be specific to each individual model is a firmware update (which, for those non-techy people, is software used for the hardware and operating system to communicate with each other). Since firmware is only updated to fix a problem, not add features, I don't think you have anything to worry about.

So please... stop worrying that you're going to get f***** in the a** because you don't have an X model.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Nicki said:


> The way you're making comparisons is in fact for different products. You might think it's an underhanded tactic, but in truth it's a necessary step in technological evolution.
> 
> Put it this way. You wouldn't expect Line 6 to release a software update for the X3 when it's for the HD would you? Just like you wouldn't expect a Windows 7 update to be for Windows Vista. As well, I couldn't see you believing that an update for Cubase 7 is applicable for Cubase 6.
> 
> I'll put it one more way and relate it to computers again because that's what the Pods are... a computer.
> 
> You have a computer with, let's say, an Intel Core i7 4870. You're running Windows and it's all up to date. You then decide that you want a more powerful processor so you buy an Intel Core i7 4880. Are you going to worry about the software updates no longer being available to your computer because you swapped the hardware? Nope. You didn't change the software. You only changed the hardware.
> 
> That's exactly what Line 6 did. The software has not changed. The same goes for the HD500 and 500X.. They swapped the processor and footswitches. That doesn't invalidate the 500 from receiving the same software updates that the 500X gets.
> 
> The only... ONLY... thing that would be specific to each individual model is a firmware update (which, for those non-techy people, is software used for the hardware and operating system to communicate with each other). Since firmware is only updated to fix a problem, not add features, I don't think you have anything to worry about.
> 
> So please... stop worrying that you're going to get f***** in the a** because you don't have an X model.



Man, it's probably going to happen the way you mentioned. Just saying that until I see updates, I won't take them for granted. I don't take for granted anything in life.


----------



## HaloHat

RickyCigs said:


> Not unless you upload one.... Every patch will sound different through every single guitar.





No I mean when I go to the link it only has an option to download the patch. I can't "preview" the tone/patch before I download it? That seems weird or at least possibly very time consuming. 

I understand what you mean about each guitar is going to sound different but I would much rather have some rough idea of what any patch is going to sound like vs having to download every patch, play it with my rig and then save, delete or mod it. Really?


----------



## RickyCigs

HaloHat said:


> No I mean when I go to the link it only has an option to download the patch. I can't "preview" the tone/patch before I download it? That seems weird or at least possibly very time consuming.
> 
> I understand what you mean about each guitar is going to sound different but I would much rather have some rough idea of what any patch is going to sound like vs having to download every patch, play it with my rig and then save, delete or mod it. Really?



every patch is uploaded by a user, not line6. not many people bother to put samples. each patch is a 3-5kb file. im sure that takes up a lot of server space after 89 billion patches. line6 wouldnt offer the option to upload 5-10mb sound files on every single one. it would take longer to load a preview than for you to download and try the patch.

what good would the preview do anyway? theres a 99% chance that it will either be a different style of playing or even genre and wouldnt be relevant to your interests. take the 2 seconds and try the ones you want. it wont kill you 

that being said, everyone is ragging on what line6 ARENT doing. so why would they do their customers any favors?


----------



## RickyCigs

ok, so now that everyone is on the ".... line6" bandwagon again, heres something featuring the Ignite amps tube power amp vst. i used the treadplate pre only model and a screamer. the only other thing used was a redwirez impulse. just one, no blending. 

what do you think? https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/ignite-tube-power-vst-test


----------



## HaloHat

RickyCigs said:


> every patch is uploaded by a user, not line6. not many people bother to put samples. each patch is a 3-5kb file. im sure that takes up a lot of server space after 89 billion patches. line6 wouldnt offer the option to upload 5-10mb sound files on every single one. it would take longer to load a preview than for you to download and try the patch.
> 
> what good would the preview do anyway? theres a 99% chance that it will either be a different style of playing or even genre and wouldnt be relevant to your interests. take the 2 seconds and try the ones you want. it wont kill you
> 
> that being said, everyone is ragging on what line6 ARENT doing. so why would they do their customers any favors?



^ Yes I understand the concept  I don't mean Line6 allow complete songs. Maybe something like a 10 second peak at the tone.

The good it would do is because of exactly what you say, if a 99% chance it will not be relevant to my interests then I'd like to know that before downloading the patch and playing it through my rig and then having to delete it etc.

I just bought the HD PRO X because I have heard a lot of good about it, its 1/3 the price of an Axe Fx II and the Line 6 foot controller is less than a 1/3 of the MCF101. I don't dislike Line 6, never had a reason to. They look like the best option for what I want to do till the next version of the Axe Fx is released [i'm totally guessing around late third quarter 2014] I'm sure I will feel like I got a reasonable deal for the HD Pro X with all the good features it has for the $.


----------



## HaloHat

RickyCigs said:


> ok, so now that everyone is on the ".... line6" bandwagon again, heres something featuring the Ignite amps tube power amp vst. i used the treadplate pre only model and a screamer. the only other thing used was a redwirez impulse. just one, no blending.
> 
> what do you think? https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/ignite-tube-power-vst-test



That is a good example of a tone I would want to download  and that is about all the time I would need to preview patches at the Line 6 patch share website too. Less than 15 seconds and I would know if I want to DL the patch and play/mod/save it.

Thanks for the post, you have a great tone going on that sample.


----------



## Stijnson

Hey HaloHat, ofcourse there could be sound demos/preview with the tones. But that would mean I would also have to record one, and like RickyCigs said, that would take up alot of server space for line6 and it wouldnt never sound the same way anyway. 

Besides I'm way too lazy to also share and record a little sound demo for every patch I put up! haha. I just open the line 6 edit program with guitar plugged in etc and download patches, from then its like 3 seconds and I'm playing the patch! But I'm assuming then you haven't tried my patch?


----------



## Stijnson

Ok, turns out I wasn't feeling as lazy after all, so I recorded the patch demo for you HaloHat. You might recognise the riff, I use it as a tone reference to make a high gain patch.
https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/bulb-tone-djual


----------



## RickyCigs

HaloHat said:


> That is a good example of a tone I would want to download  and that is about all the time I would need to preview patches at the Line 6 patch share website too. Less than 15 seconds and I would know if I want to DL the patch and play/mod/save it.
> 
> Thanks for the post, you have a great tone going on that sample.



Well you would be sorely disappointed if you downloaded it lol it's only about 50% pod.


----------



## IdentityDevice

I posted this in the recording section a little while ago so I hope it's ok to share here as well, I should've just shared here to begin with...whoops.....but I demo'd the dimarzio dsonic7/liquifire7 pickup set I got (also got an air norton7, which I only have one seven string (Ibanez 7621) so I haven't really got to try it out yet) but I used a newer uber patch that I made using the pod hd desktop. also used it for the bass. it has become an excellent studio tool for me. I think the uber and slo models are my favorites as of now. thanks dewds! https://soundcloud.com/identitydevice/d-sonic7-liquifire-7-b-s-mix


----------



## RickyCigs

RickyCigs said:


> ok, so now that everyone is on the ".... line6" bandwagon again, heres something featuring the Ignite amps tube power amp vst. i used the treadplate pre only model and a screamer. the only other thing used was a redwirez impulse. just one, no blending.
> 
> what do you think? https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/ignite-tube-power-vst-test



Bump to get this out of the mix of random questions


----------



## daedae

RickyCigs said:


> Bump to get this out of the mix of random questions



How do you approach working on your tones when you're using a mix of POD and VSTs? Do you just throw Ignite and Redwirez on a channel and use live monitoring the whole time, or do you try to get something close on the POD with the full amp, then map the settings back to the preamp model and tweak Ignite and your cab choice later?


----------



## RickyCigs

daedae said:


> How do you approach working on your tones when you're using a mix of POD and VSTs? Do you just throw Ignite and Redwirez on a channel and use live monitoring the whole time, or do you try to get something close on the POD with the full amp, then map the settings back to the preamp model and tweak Ignite and your cab choice later?



I live monitor. After each track I export it so that I'm using using one channel of vst's. I've found the redwirez impulse that is my favorite and the most realistic, so I just automatically go for that one now. Uberkab v30/sm57/cone 2" all the way!


----------



## IdentityDevice

Ive found i like the uber cab on the pod with the 87 condenser a lot. Its got a smoothness to it i like.....just me? Haha


----------



## meambobbo

rick, I think I need a comparison track to hear the ignite vst vs. the pod power amp to really tell the difference. I want to say I can find a way to get the Pod to sound similar, but it may lack the tweakability you have...and it might be much easier to get there with the vst.

The ignite clip sounds awesome, regardless. I've been finding your tones have gravitated brighter and brighter; whereas, when you first started posting your patches, they were much darker and thicker sounding. I think the ignite clip is the right balance for my tastes - high end crisp yet low end punch and rich mids in the middle.

which is why i use the dual cabs for my patches. i find any single cab/mic either washes out the highs or has loose, wubby low end.

and going back to the power amp grit/bite, i find the trick is to crank the master volume dep on the amp in the pod, but not too much, as well as maybe increase bias or maybe decrease depending on the amp. lowering sag can add bite but sacrifice punch. also, when you push the power section, the nature of that breakup depends on the frequency response of the signal that feeds into it. usually to get more bite you want to lower the mids and add more treble, but it might be a bit trickier - having to mess with all 4 eq controls on the amp to find the sweet spot.


----------



## meambobbo

identitydevice, your tones sound great! I also like the uber cab a lot. I use dual cabs - usually a tread + 57 on axis and an uber + 409 dyn, but occasionally i pair the tread against the uber + 87 cond. as you said, very smooth; and a very rich midrange response. just be wary of phasing


----------



## RickyCigs

Not totally pod related but, 

Due to some unforeseen circumstances, my album will no longer be completed as a whole. However, I will be releasing the currently finished tracks as soon as I'm done mastering them! 

If you would like to hear the brutality, you can email my band account at: [email protected] and I will reply with the download link when the tracks are ready.


----------



## RickyCigs

I'll see what I can do bobbo. I also found that the pods power amp seems to add a TON more noise than the vst one did. The ignite also has three tube types which gives you a lot more options. 

The reason my tones were always darker before was because of the xxl cab. Now that I'm back to using redwirez I can get a much fuller range that much more closely resembles a commercial metal production. My presence and treble levels haven't actually increased at all haha 

The dual cab method is great, but its just too much work for me to get what I want out of it. My pod is at my desk and I turn my computer on and open cubase every time I play so that I can record any ideas/riffs I come up with. So realistically it only makes sense to use external impulses. 

Lately I've also been worrying more about my own tone than tone matching. I'd rather have a killer tone that sounds like me than have a good tone that sounds like someone else.


----------



## meambobbo

i don't think the HD X line was an intentional decision. I think some of the underlying components were discontinued, so they took the opportunity to redesign a few things and upgrade some components and perhaps eliminate some inefficiencies and increase margins. I think the areas they chose to upgrade were good ones: DSP chip, footswitches, LCD screen. Of course, there were more they should have hit: power switch, USB receptacle (maybe they did upgrade this?...but never admitted their old ones were clearly shit).

but the main areas needing upgrade are software: IR loading (or at least better cabs), more bass models, some highly-requested guitar amp models, dual output capability, better input control (how about a none option?), better (or at least clearer) EQ's.

as far as saying what L6 will or won't do, I don't think anyone is qualified to say they know for sure. comparisons to OS's, PC software, hardware, etc. aren't too applicable.

a good point is that the software is the same (at least right now). but even if non-X line gets the same updates, it doesn't mean the updates will work as well with non-X. for instance, let's say L6 says, "we now have 20% (?) more DSP; now we can make more realistic amp models by making them 20% more DSP intensive". So maybe you can load the amp model in the non-X units, but you might have to make sacrifices on effects that are usually staples.

i think L6 would be really stupid to forsake the non-X lines. And I think we'll eventually get an update. But I think L6 has made stupid decisions before, and our eventual update might not be as awe inspiring as we hope. I think we'll get a 5150.

The last amp models (that weren't L6 originals) definitely consumed more DSP than the early models. I would expect that trend to continue.

I anticipate at least 1-2 more years of support on the non-X lines.

I have no idea where L6 is going. I thought they would eventually focus on either overhauling the software completely, or introduce a new Pod line to succeed the pod hd, perhaps getting this to market before digitech or a dark horse makes a better, competitively-priced product. but now i have no idea. they've spread themselves so thin with their ever expanding product line. and now they've got the HD X line. so it seems like they're sticking with the pod hd platform for as far as they can see. i can't see them replacing it until at least 3 years from now.

if they hadn't done the X-line I could have seen them potentially making a parallel modeler line. now that's out the window. their only response to the competition's new hardware/platform will be a software update that we've been begging for since almost day 1.

L6 hasn't made us a priority, focusing instead on expanding their product line. I can't see them having developed any brand loyalty. I don't feel they deserve it.


----------



## Alice AKW

I personally don't think that the POD has a problem, I've loved the tones I've gotten out of this thing, they're thick and cutting enough for me at all times.


----------



## meambobbo

RickyCigs said:


> I'll see what I can do bobbo. I also found that the pods power amp seems to add a TON more noise than the vst one did. The ignite also has three tube types which gives you a lot more options.
> 
> The reason my tones were always darker before was because of the xxl cab. Now that I'm back to using redwirez I can get a much fuller range that much more closely resembles a commercial metal production. My presence and treble levels haven't actually increased at all haha
> 
> The dual cab method is great, but its just too much work for me to get what I want out of it. My pod is at my desk and I turn my computer on and open cubase every time I play so that I can record any ideas/riffs I come up with. So realistically it only makes sense to use external impulses.
> 
> Lately I've also been worrying more about my own tone than tone matching. I'd rather have a killer tone that sounds like me than have a good tone that sounds like someone else.



SNR is the name of the game. If there's obviously less noise in the Ignite, that's clearly the way to go...if you have the means.

My whole point in trying to make use of the Pod's onboard cabs over impulses was for a few reasons. One was because I wasn't looking for 2-3 core tones, but a wide variety of tones. Using impulses would be difficult to audition which ones I wanted to use. And it would mean a lot of effort to switch between patches. I don't want to change my patch on the Pod, then unload and load IR's and have to remember which one to use for which patch on the Pod. Also, I wanted to share my patches with others, and in that regard I didn't want to say, "here's my patches, but you'll need to buy X, Y, and Z to make them sound right". Finally, there's a lot of trash talk on the quality of the onboard cabs. A lot of it I feel is warranted, yet it was overstated. I first tried to match EQ the cabs to their RedWirez equivalents and thought that really helped get them closer to the same ballpark. But dual cabs went a step further. And figuring out the cab DEP's helped too. I feel many of my patches can go toe to toe with the vst's and IR's.

of course L6 can be a pal and give us IR loading...


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> SNR is the name of the game. If there's obviously less noise in the Ignite, that's clearly the way to go...if you have the means.
> 
> My whole point in trying to make use of the Pod's onboard cabs over impulses was for a few reasons. One was because I wasn't looking for 2-3 core tones, but a wide variety of tones. Using impulses would be difficult to audition which ones I wanted to use. And it would mean a lot of effort to switch between patches. I don't want to change my patch on the Pod, then unload and load IR's and have to remember which one to use for which patch on the Pod. Also, I wanted to share my patches with others, and in that regard I didn't want to say, "here's my patches, but you'll need to buy X, Y, and Z to make them sound right". Finally, there's a lot of trash talk on the quality of the onboard cabs. A lot of it I feel is warranted, yet it was overstated. I first tried to match EQ the cabs to their RedWirez equivalents and thought that really helped get them closer to the same ballpark. But dual cabs went a step further. And figuring out the cab DEP's helped too. I feel many of my patches can go toe to toe with the vst's and IR's.
> 
> of course L6 can be a pal and give us IR loading...




I definitely know what you had in mind. For a while I was trying to showcase that the pod was capable of anything that the external components could do. 

I realistically only need one tone/patch. I only use one at a time. I don't even use multiple patches in my mixes anymore. Part of the problem with the pod for me is that it does a lot of things very well, but nothing amazingly well. I have too many options so I'm always chasing the next best tone. 

Hopefully with the combination of the pod and ignite power amp, I can settle on my ideal tone. It's pretty damn close already with the treadplate pre. Which is off because the treadplate used to be my least favorite high gain tone on the pod. 

Of course, if line6 do release a 5150 model, I will definitely be testing it out. I thoroughly miss my 6505...


----------



## Nemonic

meambobbo said:


> I thought they would eventually focus on either overhauling the software completely, or introduce a new Pod line to succeed the pod hd, perhaps getting this to market before digitech or a dark horse makes a better, competitively-priced product.


What do you mean by the "dark horse"?


----------



## Alice AKW

Nemonic said:


> What do you mean by the "dark horse"?



I'm inferring that by a "Dark Horse" he means a company nobody's heard of comes out and makes something better for around the same money.


----------



## RickyCigs

I was thinking the same. 

On a side note, Traynor makes a lunchbox style tube amp called the dark horse.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

meambobbo said:


> perhaps getting this to market before digitech or a dark horse makes a better, competitively-priced product.



If Digitech announces a new modeler (hoping it's not anymore iOS bullcrap) or JamUp ever released their own hardware with their software onboard, I'm hoping Line 6 pays attention so they can step their game up.


----------



## RickyCigs

Any company could come along and do it. Look at fractal. They may not be cheap, but they basically showed up overnight offering what line6, digitech and zoom had been trying to do for years. 

Even if a company offered an affordable standalone hardware to run vst's, line6 would be in a lot of trouble. Just imagine having all the lepoulin, nick Crowe, tse and ignite amp sims in one unit and being able to save your presets. The possibilities are beyond endless... 

There are currently units that do this, but for the price your better off getting an axe-fx.


Edit: found this http://www.smproaudio.com/index.php/en/products/v-machines/v-machine


----------



## Shask

It is kind of interesting to see all the complaints. I too got annoyed with the HD and have an Axe-FX II now.


I just wonder what is wrong with Digitech. I think they have the best chance of jumping in that $500-$1000 window. I think that is where the next big modeler will be. If they quit screwing around with Apple crap and build what they are capable of I think they could do extremely well there...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> I just wonder what is wrong with Digitech. I think they have the best chance of jumping in that $500-$1000 window. I think that is where the next big modeler will be. If they quit screwing around with Apple crap and build what they are capable of I think they could do extremely well there...



I only saw a single post about this on the modeling section of The Gear Page, which I'm HOPING is true, but Digitech may have something planned this year.

If it's an updated RP series with better support, I will gladly check it out. 

EDIT: 
http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showpost.php?p=16392244&postcount=16


----------



## RickyCigs

I'm going to take another crack at making a great tone tonight. I'll try a few new things and ideas. It will be 100% pod, with no external impulses. If I can't pull it off, then line6 better give me a 5150 and user ir loading or I'm OUT! I'll just buy myself a bogner uberschall pedal and be done with it lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I was thinking about grabbing a used iPad Mini or iPod Touch and IK Bluetooth MIDI switcher and go the JamUp route.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I only saw a single post about this on the modeling section of The Gear Page, which I'm HOPING is true, but Digitech may have something planned this year.
> 
> If it's an updated RP series with better support, I will gladly check it out.
> 
> EDIT:
> The Gear Page - View Single Post - Pod HD500X simple to use for effects only?


That doesnt say much though. For all we know that could be an iphone app that models guitar players..... with a T-Pain autotuner


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> That doesnt say much though. For all we know that could be an iphone app that models guitar players..... with a T-Pain autotuner



Just wishful thinking on my part.  We need competition.


----------



## IdentityDevice

Thanks for the like bobbo \m/


----------



## Nemonic

Rick: Local musician from my post-comunist country showed me the SM Pro Audio V-Machine quite a long time ago, back in the day I was using POD XT and tried to improve the cabinet section via some sort of hardware stomp emulation.
The thing is that no one has ever been brave enough to invest his own money for trying it out. One of the problems would be the line input, which is nothing for guitar, so you would have to use it in conjunction with external device in front of it. Not to mention I would like to use XLR or combo outputs.
Maybe I have found a way:
Tablet with SS drive and Windows 8 that has separate slot for power supply, along with a dedicated interface (at least one Hi-Z input, possibly combo L/R outputs with ground lift, MIDI for switching). It should be enough for a long time since you do not rely on whether someone from Line 6 would be so kind to please you.


----------



## mnemonic

RickyCigs said:


> Even if a company offered an affordable standalone hardware to run vst's, line6 would be in a lot of trouble. Just imagine having all the lepoulin, nick Crowe, tse and ignite amp sims in one unit and being able to save your presets. The possibilities are beyond endless...



this would be awesome. I would also lose my shit if someone came up with a vst loader app aswell, similar to jamup or something but with the ability to use impulses, random amp vst's, etc.


----------



## RickyCigs

mnemonic said:


> this would be awesome. I would also lose my shit if someone came up with a vst loader app aswell, similar to jamup or something but with the ability to use impulses, random amp vst's, etc.



I just discovered last night that peavey revalver can save your external vst settings. I knew it could load vst's, but wasn't sure about saying them. So I dialed in a tone (which took about two minutes) and saved it. Worked like a charm. Three seperate vst's running with the settings all saved so I never have to re tweak again. Not to mention that I can use the gates and eq's on revalver...

So long pod...


----------



## RickyCigs

my new tracks are up! email [email protected] to get yours NOW!


----------



## fps

Some live rehearsal footage of us, I've got the long hair, POD HD500 into the Marshall clean channel straight in, love how it sounds. Endlessly tweaking!


----------



## Purelojik

Just got a set of BKP blackhaws and man i think im in love. They are so damn fat...

tweaked some patches and BAM. BKPS just seem to fit in my mix a lot better

and now more than ever i wish the POD HD had actual freq's instead of % for EQ

https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/bkp-fathawk-test-2

https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/blackhawk-test


----------



## Kristianx510

Possible really stupid question incoming..
So I'm playing my POD through my Mac on GarageBand. I'm trying to split my patch with a delay and reverb on A side, and my clean signal on the B side. But the signal on the B side isn't even thought through. Even when I set my input source to stereo, I just get volume on the left side. Can anyone explain this?


----------



## ghostred7

For hooking up to the Alto TS115W I just got. 1 XLR into it or go both XLR into it? It has the 2 channel mixer built in, but not sure of benefit.


----------



## RickyCigs

Kristianx510 said:


> Possible really stupid question incoming..
> So I'm playing my POD through my Mac on GarageBand. I'm trying to split my patch with a delay and reverb on A side, and my clean signal on the B side. But the signal on the B side isn't even thought through. Even when I set my input source to stereo, I just get volume on the left side. Can anyone explain this?



Your inputs probably aren't set up in GarageBand.


----------



## elnyrb10

https://soundcloud.com/unspokenghosts/she-must-be-tight

heres a quick test i did to showcase my new duncan nazgul pickups in my rg7321. all the tones for guitar and bass were from my pod hd pro. let me know what you guys think


----------



## ZachK

Hello all, been a while since I posted here. 

So I'm picking up a set of Rokit 5's this week, unless you can persuade me to get something else for >$400 CAD.

For hooking those up to my POD, would I just be able to hook it up like this: 

Guitar > POD > 1/4 Unbalanced Output > Rokit 1/4 Inputs

Does that seem right?

I'm assuming I could hook up the POD to my DAW as well to record and still hear playback while recording if I hook it up that way as well, is that safe to say?


----------



## MrYakob

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was thinking about grabbing a used iPad Mini or iPod Touch and IK Bluetooth MIDI switcher and go the JamUp route.



I did this last week. Decided to sell my HD Pro locally before the price depreciated due to the HD Pro X and bought an iPad with JamUp. Just waiting on my SonicPort in the mail but from what I've heard it performs as well and maybe even better than the POD


----------



## Kristianx510

RickyCigs said:


> Your inputs probably aren't set up in GarageBand.



How would I go about doing that?


----------



## Kristianx510

ZachK said:


> Hello all, been a while since I posted here.
> 
> So I'm picking up a set of Rokit 5's this week, unless you can persuade me to get something else for >$400 CAD.
> 
> For hooking those up to my POD, would I just be able to hook it up like this:
> 
> Guitar > POD > 1/4 Unbalanced Output > Rokit 1/4 Inputs
> 
> Does that seem right?
> 
> I'm assuming I could hook up the POD to my DAW as well to record and still hear playback while recording if I hook it up that way as well, is that safe to say?



Yup, you've got everything right.


----------



## Rygar91

ZachK said:


> Hello all, been a while since I posted here.
> 
> So I'm picking up a set of Rokit 5's this week, unless you can persuade me to get something else for >$400 CAD.
> 
> For hooking those up to my POD, would I just be able to hook it up like this:
> 
> Guitar > POD > 1/4 Unbalanced Output > Rokit 1/4 Inputs
> 
> Does that seem right?
> 
> I'm assuming I could hook up the POD to my DAW as well to record and still hear playback while recording if I hook it up that way as well, is that safe to say?



Id go for Yamaha HS50's instead of the Rokits, they are in the same price range and much better sounding. Id also recommend connecting them through the balanced XLR outputs on the Pod instead of the 1/4 outputs.


----------



## ZachK

Rygar91 said:


> Id go for Yamaha HS50's instead of the Rokits, they are in the same price range and much better sounding. Id also recommend connecting them through the balanced XLR outputs on the Pod instead of the 1/4 outputs.



Can't get a set of those, I can't order online sadly, shipping would kill me. The only other way would be to go used, and even still, the only air I can get is $400(Willing to pay that much), but they're 4 hours away almost :/


----------



## Rygar91

ZachK said:


> Can't get a set of those, I can't order online sadly, shipping would kill me. The only other way would be to go used, and even still, the only air I can get is $400(Willing to pay that much), but they're 4 hours away almost :/



You shouldnt really need to order online. If youre from London, Ontario then just go to the Long & Mcquade there, they will definitely have them.


----------



## ZachK

Rygar91 said:


> You shouldnt really need to order online. If youre from London, Ontario then just go to the Long & Mcquade there, they will definitely have them.



I've seen the HS5's in there before, but not HS50's, even their website only lists HS5's. But I've learned the website is a terribly inaccurate representation of what they actually carry/can get in.

I'll give them a call and see if they have the 50's though.


----------



## Rygar91

ZachK said:


> I've seen the HS5's in there before, but not HS50's, even their website only lists HS5's. But I've learned the website is a terribly inaccurate representation of what they actually carry/can get in.
> 
> I'll give them a call and see if they have the 50's though.



Oh they are the same thing, im just stupid haha.


----------



## VacantPlanet

I like the HD, but I'm getting really tired of Line6 ignoring the community. Just a few things is all I want. If they don't release something by early next year, I may seek other pastures.


----------



## RickyCigs

Kristianx510 said:


> How would I go about doing that?



I don't have garage band so I couldn't tell you for sure. Start by making a new track that is stereo. If that doesn't help, then you'll have an I/O menu. Check to see if your input is only set to either left or right.


----------



## JEngelking

RickyCigs said:


> It's pretty damn close already with the treadplate pre. Which is off because the treadplate used to be my least favorite high gain tone on the pod.



I'm in a similar situation. I haven't been able to make any patches yet they I really like with the Treadplate. Only one I do like is one which I made based off what Watty posted in this thread a LONG time ago (page 60, to be precise) on how to make a tone like Bulb's solo tone which uses a Treadplate Pre (yes, with the just the pre it sounds surprisingly good) through the XXL 4x12. Sounds particularly good on the neck pickup (very Jetpacks Was Yes-like which was exactly what I was hoping it'd be like), and pretty good on the bridge pickup too for lead tones. 

However I've yet to make a good rhythm tone with the Treadplate. I'd like to get something modern progressive, along the lines of BTBAM, Opeth or DTP, where it works in a context where there's a lot of other stuff going on in the mix, but can still stand well on its own. I know Opeth use Laney mainly with the occasional Rectifier or Engl, I think Devin might be using Axe Fx, and BTBAM are Axe Fx in to Mesa power amps through Port City cabs.

Dat rambling doe

So I'm not even sure if the Treadplate would be a good starting point for that kinda tone, but it'd be cool to kill two birds with one stone and be able to make a tone like that with the amp that I feel has a good amount of potential.


----------



## RickyCigs

Yes Devin Townsend uses axe-fx exclusively now.


----------



## ZachK

Rygar91 said:


> Oh they are the same thing, im just stupid haha.



The HS50M's have been discontinued, but they have a set in STratford that can be transferred over to London, there's only a $20 difference between speakers. 

I'm only hesitant because I know the Rokits will suit my needs as my school uses them in the studio, and I've never heard the Yamahas.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

JEngel - I use the Treadplate as my main amp for live playing through a power amp & cab - different beast i know. My main rhythm tones are the Treadplate by itself (no boost or mid focus EQ) and then a boosted (screamer) Treadplate for heavier stuff. I'm not using any cab models though, using a splawn cab from the power amp. I tend to keep the mids cranked and the bass backed off quite a bit below noon, almost no presence and treble around noonish.


----------



## Stijnson

On the Treadplate, I have been using a Dual ENGL patch for my high gain rhythms and thought it was very good. But yesterday I set out to create a dual Treadplate patch. MeamBobbo on here is always talking about dual patches with the same amp but different cabs/mics, and this works like a charm, In case you havent tried it. Try it. Now. 

Anyway, I was creating a rhythm patch, slightly Djenty so to speak, turned out pretty good, it has more oomph to it than the ENGL one. Even though I made it as a rhythm patch it is now also my high gain lead patch, it sounds great with some delay, especially on the neck pickup, and sounds spot on for some Periphery solos (eg. luck as a constant).

So try this Dual patch thing, just use the same amp, similar settings, then one slightly more treble minded cab/mic and then a bassier one, for example, a tread v30 and a XXL, Screamer in front, some EQ's after, done!


----------



## meambobbo

I have a bunch of patches that use the treadplate in my setlist: petrucci, meshuggah, foo fighters, opeth. You can get a lot of different tones depending on exactly how you boost it and how you mess with the power amp deps. I also use the tread pre for my metallica black album tone. The preamp is very squishy on its own. The power amp is where all the bite is


----------



## meambobbo

Also rectifiers are known to have a certain characteristic buzz/fizz to them. Its unique, and is why a recto is a friendly amp to add into a mix even if theres already guitars in there. I like to do the dual cab thing but it would also work well as a dual amp patch - maybe uber or engl + treadplate. I mixed uber and tread on my kse clip on soundcloud


----------



## Stijnson

https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/plexi-fusion-lead
Made a little tone test guys, using a dual Plexi patch and a very, very cheap strat copy. Just to show how well the pod hd handles these kinda in between, just breaking up tones.
I'm impressed by it actually, picking dynamics and the volume knob really actually do what you expect them to. Its just a single track, and the same patch is used with only rolling the volume knob up and down. Excuse the sloppy playing, but what do you think?


----------



## OWHall

Hi folks, I know there is a HD Pro thread but in my experience comments tend to just get buried in the traffic.
So, I'm going to be running a hd pro through a blackstar s1-100, probably via the 4 cable method but if i decide that I particularly like the POD tone (more than the blackstar) I will be selling the head and getting a power amp. Probably rocktron 300 or 100, or maybe matrix gt800fx).
My issue is that I've never run a rig like that before and have NO IDEA how to set it up.  I would guess something along the lines of guitar to POD, one of the many out puts into the power amp and then one of the amps many outputs into the cab, but which outs into which ins!? SO MANY 
Also do both units need to run from the mains or can one drive the other? 
I know these are probably stupid questions to experienced users but just humour me lol. I tried googleing all this but couldn't make head nor tail of the information I found!
Cheers guys,
Oscar 
PS. A PICTURE SPEAKS A THOUSAND WORDS SO IF YOU WANNA TAKE SOME SNAPS OF THE BACK OF YOUR RIGS, THAT WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED ;D


----------



## japs5607

I run the pod had pro into the matrix 1000. You go 1/4 left into direct into channel a of the matrix. Then out of the matrix to the power amp. If you want I can post pics. Can't do this currently as I'm on the other side of the Atlantic 

Set the output to line, not amp


----------



## JEngelking

Thanks for the ideas duders.  Gonna mess around with the amp tonight, see if I can get some good results. For the dual amp/cab patch, how do you set the panning? Since you want the amps to blend together, do you wanna put the panning for both signals dead center?


----------



## RickyCigs

JEngelking said:


> Thanks for the ideas duders.  Gonna mess around with the amp tonight, see if I can get some good results. For the dual amp/cab patch, how do you set the panning? Since you want the amps to blend together, do you wanna put the panning for both signals dead center?



Both centered is usually best. You'll get more volume too.


----------



## JEngelking

https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/modern-prog-tone-test

First patch with dual amps and cabs, tell me what you think, critiques are more than welcome. Made with two Treadplates. I definitely feel it sounds fuller than a regular one amp and cab setup.


----------



## Stijnson

Sounds pretty good man! I would personally roll off a little bit of the high end, but thats just me.


----------



## gerrawar

hi! i'm trying to record and what i have is, a pod hd pro, a mixer peavey 16 fx, studio monitors, do i need something else?

if no, what are the connections i have to do? like output and imput


----------



## leechmasterargentina

gerrawar said:


> hi! i'm trying to record and what i have is, a pod hd pro, a mixer peavey 16 fx, studio monitors, do i need something else?
> 
> if no, what are the connections i have to do? like output and imput



If you don't have an interface with an S/PDIF input, record via USB. Read the manual to learn how to use the ASIO driver on your daw in order to do this.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

JEngelking said:


> https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/modern-prog-tone-test
> 
> First patch with dual amps and cabs, tell me what you think, critiques are more than welcome. Made with two Treadplates. I definitely feel it sounds fuller than a regular one amp and cab setup.



Nice. Sounds more like a fireball to my ears. I think it's clipping a bit. Try to lower things a bit.


----------



## meambobbo

Which cab mic pairs did you use? Have you read my guide on usin dual cabs and trying to eliminate phasing issues?


----------



## Rygar91

Recorded this with RickyCig's idea of using the Ignite power amp, which I think sounds amazing and much better. Sounds so much thicker and meatier than the Pod power amps.

https://soundcloud.com/rygar91/architects-numbers-mix-master

Recorded with Pod HD Pro into Ignite TPA-1 and then using Recabinet cabs.


----------



## RickyCigs

Rygar91 said:


> Recorded this with RickyCig's idea of using the Ignite power amp, which I think sounds amazing and much better. Sounds so much thicker and meatier than the Pod power amps.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/rygar91/architects-numbers-mix-master
> 
> Recorded with Pod HD Pro into Ignite TPA-1 and then using Recabinet cabs.



Doesn't it though? One thing that I think a lot of people overlook is that all the free amp sim vst's are preamps only. You can get some great tones from them, but they're much fuller with the tpa in with it.


----------



## JEngelking

meambobbo said:


> Which cab mic pairs did you use? Have you read my guide on usin dual cabs and trying to eliminate phasing issues?



One XXL cab with a 57 off axis, and one Tread V-30 with a 421 dynamic. I didn't notice the section on eliminating phasing issues actually, gonna have to look back over it!

Edit: Tweaked stuff a little, here's the results: https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/modern-prog-test-take-2


----------



## meambobbo

I have stumbled onto pure gold.

Channel A use Uber 4x12 + 57 on axis
Channel B use XXL 4x12 + 121 Ribbon

Set Channel A volume around 45-50%
Set Channel B even or a bit less than Channel A. I find -5% works well.

Set the Cab DEP's all around 25%.

Don't use EQ's after the amps and before the mixer. Use a Mid-Focus EQ after the mixer and set the HP freq to 15% and Q to around 25-35%. That should tame some boominess.

You may have to use more midrange than usual to get it to have enough.

This is the most realistic tone I can get. It's not just the sound - it even affects the feel. The response is super crisp. The tone is thick and resonant. Highs are crisp. Sits perfectly in a mix.

The tone has a nice rough edge to it too.


----------



## JEngelking

Any screamer or drive at the beginning of that signal chain? Tried that setup and it still felt a bit boomy with two Treadplate amps.


----------



## RickyCigs

JEngelking said:


> Any screamer or drive at the beginning of that signal chain? Tried that setup and it still felt a bit boomy with two Treadplate amps.



Adjust the HP frequency for boominess. The Mesa is boomerier than most models. 

And I've never had any attack from any amp model without a boost in front.


----------



## meambobbo

yeah if you got a mid-focus eq in post-mixer placement, you can just set the hp freq between 12 and 20% and keep adjusting Q lower and lower and adjust the freq until you don't get any boom, but it sounds natural, and it doesn't sound thin. If there's too much roughness to the distortion, you may have too much bass from the guitar that a boost or pre-eq isn't downplaying, or be distorting the power section with a lot of bass on the amp control. Same goes for backing off the mids and spiking treble. When you turn up the master volume d.e.p. things start getting awesome, but can quickly turn to into a dying pickup truck, if you don't have the entire signal chain under control.


----------



## meambobbo

i'll post patches and clips in a bit


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

I'm running my new HD Pro with the cab and power stage off, then into Reaper, through the Ignite Amps TPA-1, and into Recabinet. Couple of questions for you guys:

1. In the TPA manual, it says to crank the input going into the plug-in until it's almost clipping...but won't that mean it's almost clipping in the DAW too? 

2. Is there any way to reduce the amount of monitoring latency? It's not atrocious or anything, but it's really hard to play fast metal stuff with the amount of latency I'm getting. I'm connected through USB, so it's definitely the fact that I turned off the HD cab and am using Recabinet. My buffering is as high as it can get already.

Thanks!


----------



## RickyCigs

PlumbTheDerps said:


> I'm running my new HD Pro with the cab and power stage off, then into Reaper, through the Ignite Amps TPA-1, and into Recabinet. Couple of questions for you guys:
> 
> 1. In the TPA manual, it says to crank the input going into the plug-in until it's almost clipping...but won't that mean it's almost clipping in the DAW too?
> 
> 2. Is there any way to reduce the amount of monitoring latency? It's not atrocious or anything, but it's really hard to play fast metal stuff with the amount of latency I'm getting. I'm connected through USB, so it's definitely the fact that I turned off the HD cab and am using Recabinet. My buffering is as high as it can get already.
> 
> Thanks!



On the tpa, set the input level how it says, set the volume level on the "front" panel to taste and then lower the output level on the "rear" panel. It's a volume only and doesn't effect the tone. 


As far as latency, it will really depend on your computer. If its fairly new and powerful you can probably run it as low as 128 samples without clicks and pops.


----------



## meambobbo

Clips of XXL + Uber:
https://soundcloud.com/meambobbo/

New patches:
Index of /podhd/patches/XXL_Uber_Cab


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

RickyCigs said:


> On the tpa, set the input level how it says, set the volume level on the "front" panel to taste and then lower the output level on the "rear" panel. It's a volume only and doesn't effect the tone.
> 
> 
> As far as latency, it will really depend on your computer. If its fairly new and powerful you can probably run it as low as 128 samples without clicks and pops.



Thanks man!


----------



## RickyCigs

well, i have good news and bad news...

the bad news, is that i didnt like the new combo that bobbo suggested. too bright for my liking. 

the GOOD news, is that i used the xxl/121 combo and made some new patches! im really liking my new f-ball patch. possibly even more than revalver....

heres a sample of all 4!
https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/new-pod-hd500-patch-demo


----------



## MF_Kitten

used the Treadplate and J-800 together as usual, and as expected it sounds awesome:


I use my own impulses though, not the built-in cabs, but still. Rich chuggy tone with lots of bite, very pleasing!


----------



## thebunfather

Did some stuff with Bobbo's latest tips.

https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/more-uber-57on-xxl-121-stuff


----------



## Veldar

The Wiggles live guitarist uses a pod HD 500.


----------



## fraxtal

Liking the patches Bobbo - the UBERis nice , i turnedthe gain down alot (high gain pickups) and sounds pretty cool. Learning with this damn thing that less is best. Modified your old tesseract patch and transitions awesome across to a power amp + marshall cab


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

New Bobbo's patch downloaded. I'll try them later today!


----------



## Kali Yuga

I have an HD500X coming Monday... I'm more of a medium gain alt-rock player, hope I'm able to get some good sounds. There's not many good demos out there similar to what I do. I had an HD500 when they first came out but sold it quickly. The last modeler I owned was an Axe FX II but didn't get along with it either. We'll see what happens...


----------



## MikeH

So, my HD Pro will not update its firmware. I've tried it on two different computers, but it gets about 50% done, then says it can't be updated. Anyone else have this issue? And if so, what would be the proper way to remedy it? (I'm already past my warranty date)


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

MF_Kitten said:


> used the Treadplate and J-800 together as usual, and as expected it sounds awesome:
> 
> 
> I use my own impulses though, not the built-in cabs, but still. Rich chuggy tone with lots of bite, very pleasing!




Would you be willing to share this patch at the types of amps you used for the impulses? Sounds goddamn amazing.


----------



## IdentityDevice

Has anyone used the pod hd with any of the jet city 20 watt amps?


----------



## RickyCigs

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fdig1tvwl4wabht/zVp7rgnrMx

here are 3 new patches. slightly modified ones from the last clip i posted. let me know how they work out!


----------



## meambobbo

If the gain on my patches seems ridiculously high, keep in mind i am using the pad switch and setting input 2 to variax


----------



## Mechanized

Has anyone elses 'setlist' knob (to the left of the lcd, near the enter key) become completely loose to the point where it is in-operable? Line 6 want £48Ph to repair it, as well as shipping costs.

Seriously tempted just to sell the bloody thing as is and try my hand at some tubes. i imagine i could at least claw £180 for the unit. Can someone tell me i'm being an idiot and help me like the HD again?


----------



## surfthealien

IdentityDevice said:


> Has anyone used the pod hd with any of the jet city 20 watt amps?




I had the jca20h the best tone i was able to achieve was with a maxon od808 out front as a boost. Pretty brutal not 5150 brutal but really close. I loved the amps distortion. I did run my pod hd bean through it. I liked the amps distortion better. however you can run it through the effects channel for the delays thats what i did.


----------



## surfthealien

I made a new track with Rick's intervals patch. I swapped the cab on the right side to a uber cab and a 57 on axis mic. Tuning is drop g

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/heart-of-steel


----------



## surfthealien

meambobbo said:


> If the gain on my patches seems ridiculously high, keep in mind i am using the pad switch and setting input 2 to variax



Im loving your patches. I downloaded the setlist and all the cab and amp deps are still in the middle. I move em around but I get the feeling that its not as good as what you have. Maybe some personalized surf patches are in order lol.


----------



## Kristianx510

I'm pretty sure I already know the answer to this question, but is it possible to program an FBV switch to be momentary?


----------



## RickyCigs

surfthealien said:


> I made a new track with Rick's intervals patch. I swapped the cab on the right side to a uber cab and a 57 on axis mic. Tuning is drop g
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/heart-of-steel




it sounds like you have too much high pass on your guitars. good song though


----------



## AaronGraves

So I made a patch with the Elektrik Pre and used the XXL with the 57 off axis and the Ignite TPA. I'm pretty stoked as to how awesome it sounds! It finally has that oomph I've been looking for \m/


----------



## RickyCigs

AaronGraves said:


> So I made a patch with the Elektrik Pre and used the XXL with the 57 off axis and the Ignite TPA. I'm pretty stoked as to how awesome it sounds! It finally has that oomph I've been looking for \m/



So, your saying that you have the power amp after the cab?


----------



## AaronGraves

RickyCigs said:


> So, your saying that you have the power amp after the cab?



That would be correct. Sounds weird, but it works.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Nrsimha said:


> I have an HD500X coming Monday... I'm more of a medium gain alt-rock player, hope I'm able to get some good sounds. There's not many good demos out there similar to what I do. I had an HD500 when they first came out but sold it quickly. The last modeler I owned was an Axe FX II but didn't get along with it either. We'll see what happens...



The tones are in there, you just have to tweak. Alot of amps are really helped out by using the Mid-Focus EQ - remember that when you hear a model that sounds woofy or brittle. Try the mid focus in front of it. I use the Treadplate for medium gain stuff - we play foo fighters, bush (blech), in my cover band as some of the lighter stuff, it works well for that with just the amp model, no EQs or Boost required. You should be able to find something that both works for you and sounds like a real tube amp with enough patience. Good Luck!


----------



## fps

Think there's any danger to my patches from the POD HD going through an airport scanner?


----------



## RickyCigs

fps said:


> Think there's any danger to my patches from the POD HD going through an airport scanner?



Doesn't seem to hurt every touring musicians axe-fx, so you should be fine. If your really worried, either take a flash drive with you with the patches, or write down the settings.


----------



## Mechanized

Has anyone managed to coax a decent tone out of this with the RG8 stock pickups?

Sick of hearing nothing but fizz.


----------



## RickyCigs

Mechanized said:


> Has anyone managed to coax a decent tone out of this with the RG8 stock pickups?
> 
> Sick of hearing nothing but fizz.



A few have been posted. You could just dial out the fizz yourself...


----------



## OWHall

Anybody got any cool scale the summit type clean tones?  I'm rubbish at trying to get a good clean  tips are just as welcome as downloads!


----------



## meambobbo

surfthealien said:


> Im loving your patches. I downloaded the setlist and all the cab and amp deps are still in the middle. I move em around but I get the feeling that its not as good as what you have. Maybe some personalized surf patches are in order lol.



yeah, that definitely is gonna throw things off, esp with the low cut. In general, I have low cut between 60 and 120 HZ, and use the mid-focus eq for any further sculpting of the low end.

as for the others, I generally set them around 20-35%. usually decay i keep the lowest, but not too low or the tone gets real thin and dry. thump just keep it low enough to keep things from getting boomy and also subtly affects tone. res level i like to adjust after i've got it all close - you can thicken things or get a slightly different cab sound.

I think the whole reset to 50% issue is a mixup with the converter and the edit software. The converter's author notes that the dep's reset, but that it comes from using the edit software without a device connected. I think it may be something else - I've gotten it to work before I believe just by renaming the extension on the file, but you have to change each patch's input settings. But i can't even save a file on HD Edit for Desktop and reimport it and it has the same DEP's.

glad you're digging them - i am too!


----------



## Alice AKW

Little clean patch work for ya guys, once my USB is fixed I'll post it up


----------



## Deadnightshade

meambobbo said:


> If the gain on my patches seems ridiculously high, keep in mind i am using the pad switch and setting input 2 to variax



The gain indeed sounds high.I have the desktop version,so I set input 2 to mic.What does the pad switch do though?How can I compensate?


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

The pad switch decreases the guitar input by 20db. Makes the guitars sound tightier and more squishy and reduces some of the noise floor, but also means you have to increase the gain to compensate for the lost "oomph." So just turn down the gain, and maybe the presence, on the patch since the bean doesn't have a pad option.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Just got back from university, recorded this. 

https://soundcloud.com/lorenzoofblaskhyrt/bogner-uberschall-vs-engl


----------



## Nemonic

Mechanized said:


> Has anyone managed to coax a decent tone out of this with the RG8 stock pickups?
> 
> Sick of hearing nothing but fizz.


He did.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PT22i-waDXU


----------



## surfthealien

Here is another track I did some mix and patch tweeking. Tuning is drop A flat. I double tracked all riffs and solos for this one. 

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/summit


----------



## AaronGraves

surfthealien said:


> Here is another track I did some mix and patch tweeking. Tuning is drop A flat. I double tracked all riffs and solos for this one.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/summit



The riffs are awesome! It kinda sounds like the whole thing has a HPF on it though. The whole mix is really trebley. What patch are you using?


----------



## Stijnson

surfthealien said:


> Here is another track I did some mix and patch tweeking. Tuning is drop A flat. I double tracked all riffs and solos for this one.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/summit


 
Sounds good man, nice song/riffs! But yeah I agree it sounds a bit thin, because off high pass or something? Quality wise though, the patch sounds very good, I would just add some low end!


----------



## axxessdenied

Well fellas. It's been fun. But my AXE FX II ARRIVES TODAY 

Who wants a Pod HD Pro, DT25 amp and the shortboard?


----------



## Chiba666

Just pick up the 500 floor model for abit of a bargin and in all truth I don't want to trawl through the countless posts and pages here even though I am sure i wil do at some point.

My question is this really, are there any good sites to get some good patches to be going on with, mostly metal but wouldliek some clean patches.

Going for a variety of tones but a really good set of death metal or arather melo death tones ala in Flames and Chaos Ad era Sepultura.

Also not sure to pair it up with a power amp and 2x12 cab or powered speakers route.

Chances are would buy through good old Thomann.

Any pointers would be a great help.

Thanks guys.


----------



## daedae

Chiba666 said:


> Just pick up the 500 floor model for abit of a bargin and in all truth I don't want to trawl through the countless posts and pages here even though I am sure i wil do at some point.
> 
> My question is this really, are there any good sites to get some good patches to be going on with, mostly metal but wouldliek some clean patches.
> 
> Going for a variety of tones but a really good set of death metal or arather melo death tones ala in Flames and Chaos Ad era Sepultura.
> 
> Also not sure to pair it up with a power amp and 2x12 cab or powered speakers route.
> 
> Chances are would buy through good old Thomann.
> 
> Any pointers would be a great help.
> 
> Thanks guys.



The quickest entry point for patches and tips for how to tweak is bobbo's site: foobazaar.com/podhd/


----------



## Chiba666

Cheers thanks will give that a look into later on


----------



## surfthealien

Guys thanks so much for the feedback! Here is a remix with no post processing. 

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/summit-remix


----------



## macgruber

has anybody had any luck loading hd500 patches into a hd500x? i tried to use the converter program but had no luck. i have ONE patch i want but i can't get it to load


----------



## leechmasterargentina

macgruber said:


> has anybody had any luck loading hd500 patches into a hd500x? i tried to use the converter program but had no luck. i have ONE patch i want but i can't get it to load



Lol, one proof that software isn't the same...


----------



## GunpointMetal

just rename the file extension


----------



## macgruber

GunpointMetal said:


> just rename the file extension


 
you, sir, are a gentleman and a scholar.

much obliged


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

FWIW, here's the first real song I've written with my HD Pro:

https://soundcloud.com/hes-dead-jim/pandemic-death-sledgehammer-of

I'm using Ola's patch as the basis for it, but I'm using the Recabinet Tangerine for the cab. I'd be happy to write down the full specs if anybody is interested. I tried to make it pretty sludgy and dark, so the guitars aren't necessarily the focal point, but I hope y'all enjoy it all the same. Recommendations/tips are appreciated as well.


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Lol, one proof that software isn't the same...




It's the same with the pro and bean. Realistically it's the exact same thing. Line 6 just wants you to think that your really benefiting by spending more money.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> It's the same with the pro and bean. Realistically it's the exact same thing. Line 6 just wants you to think that your really benefiting by spending more money.



GunpointMetal proved me wrong


----------



## Chiba666

Where can I find Olas patches, thanks.


----------



## MobiusR

I did a real cabinet mic test. Check it. 

https://soundcloud.com/mobiusr/vader-tone-test-mic-2


----------



## gumby

Quick question, if i buy a pod hd from the states, will it work in australia? i know this doesnt work with amps but since it ships with conversions for different power supplies im guessing it does, just double checking before i buy anything


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

gumby said:


> Quick question, if i buy a pod hd from the states, will it work in australia? i know this doesnt work with amps but since it ships with conversions for different power supplies im guessing it does, just double checking before i buy anything



Don't want to give you misleading information, but I can't imagine why not so long as you have an adapter you plug into the wall separating it from the POD. It should be like any other electricity-powered phone or laptop, right? 



Chiba666 said:


> Where can I find Olas patches, thanks.



Downloads &#8211; Ola Englund


----------



## Stijnson

Like you said it ships with different power adapters, 3 to be precise. So I'm assuming this should work. Although I have no idea wat connection type you guys have down under? It comes with a (to me) standard european adapter, the UK one with 3 pins and another with 2 pins.

Hope that helps!


----------



## RickyCigs

Well it's official. My pod is now going to be for effects only. My wife said she would buy me a laney irt-studio so that I would stop bitching about wanting an axe-fx lol. I figured that I would be better off this way. Having just one solid tone will keep me from endlessly tweaking and give me more time to actually PLAY guitar. I'll probably try just running a screamer and gate into the front end of the laney, but if its still noisy then I'll have to use the 4cm. I would prefer not to as I'd like to use my carbon copy delay with it. 


Anyway, with that said, I will still be somewhat active here and able to help out or answer questions whenever I can. I will be looking for a second admin for my Facebook pod hd group, so if your interested let me know!


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

RickyCigs said:


> Anyway, with that said, I will still be somewhat active here and able to help out or answer questions whenever I can. I will be looking for a second admin for my Facebook pod hd group, so if your interested let me know!



Could you possibly provide a link to that? Thanks man!


----------



## RickyCigs

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Could you possibly provide a link to that? Thanks man!



https://facebook.com/groups/416000481758029?ref=bookmark&__user=845710503

Try this. I copied it from my phone so it may not work. Let me know if it doesn't and I'll get my lazy ass off the couch lol


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Haha no worries, it works great. Thanks for the link.


----------



## japs5607

gumby said:


> Quick question, if i buy a pod hd from the states, will it work in australia? i know this doesnt work with amps but since it ships with conversions for different power supplies im guessing it does, just double checking before i buy anything



Be worth checking before you buy. I got mine from Thomann in Germany. All that was shipped was a European lead. Had to go and get a UK (kettle style) lead before I could use it. Not really a problem. But hassle I could of done without


----------



## JEngelking

I know something was brought up some time ago about getting a Tom Quayle sounding patch going, but has anyone messed with making a smooth fusion sounding patch along the lines of Plini or Guthrie Govan?


----------



## AaronGraves

Here's a quick little 80s jam I started working on. I think my endless search for the perfect tone has finally come to an end haha. Check it out and let me know what you guys think! \m/

https://soundcloud.com/aaron-graves/80s-jam


----------



## JEngelking

^ Sounds super sick.  What's your signal chain for that look like if I may ask?


----------



## Stijnson

JEngelking said:


> I know something was brought up some time ago about getting a Tom Quayle sounding patch going, but has anyone messed with making a smooth fusion sounding patch along the lines of Plini or Guthrie Govan?


 
I have attempted to make a more Rick Graham sounding patch, in case you're not familiar with him, check him out, great player, and great tone!
Its comprised of a Dual Plexi patch, with an overdrive and quite a bit of delay, and sounds great with a strat style guitar, in the neck pickup position (single coils). It's not made for humbuckers persè but it still sounds good with them too. The volume knob responds really well on this patch too, and it can also be used for Yngwi type tones etc. 
Feedback on the patch would be greatly appreciated!

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/239861/


----------



## AaronGraves

JEngelking said:


> ^ Sounds super sick.  What's your signal chain for that look like if I may ask?



Thanks man! It's just a noise gate, screamer, tube comp, noise gate, f-ball into the xxl with a 57 off axis! No eqs in the chain at all surprisingly! I'm using the ignite TPA on the guitars, and it does a nice job of adding some extra clarity and presence. I set it so its pretty transparent. I didn't want it to alter the sound at all, just tighten it up. I also have a HPF and a LPF and a -3 db cut at 2000. That's about it! \m/


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

AaronGraves said:


> Thanks man! It's just a noise gate, screamer, tube comp, noise gate, f-ball into the xxl with a 57 off axis! No eqs in the chain at all surprisingly! I'm using the ignite TPA on the guitars, and it does a nice job of adding some extra clarity and presence. I set it so its pretty transparent. I didn't want it to alter the sound at all, just tighten it up. I also have a HPF and a LPF and a -3 db cut at 2000. That's about it! \m/



How did you get the TPA in after the pre stage but before the cab?


----------



## RickyCigs

PlumbTheDerps said:


> How did you get the TPA in after the pre stage but before the cab?



He didn't. Read the previous page  that's why he wanted it to be transparent rather than add power amp distortion.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Ohhh sorry, thought that was a different person.


----------



## fiveyears

Strange question, but I'm playing my pod through an alto speaker. The volume is loud enough for practice, but whenever I turn it up that loud, it feels very thin and gainy and feels like there is clipping going on. How can I adjust this?


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Made a recording of my main HD Pro patches. Go easy on me fellas. The camera clips a heck of alot, but you can here the tones - the SRV tone came out nicely i think


----------



## RickyCigs

I have never understood why people post videos with cam sound when they own a device capable of direct recording...


----------



## Alice AKW

RickyCigs said:


> I have never understood why people post videos with cam sound when they own a device capable of direct recording...



Maybe they're like me and their USB port is fooked


----------



## RickyCigs

Kane_Wolf said:


> Maybe they're like me and their USB port is fooked



That's acceptable, but when the description on the video starts "trying out my new pod hd" then it's far from acceptable....


----------



## eastguitar

Hi Friends

this is a new mix I'm working, trying to copy the mix of bulb. Then share the full track recording.

https://soundcloud.com/estebansoto/all-new-materials-cover

Thanks!!


----------



## HOGANMW

Your SRV tone is very good, but recording quality is shit man.


----------



## CTID

At Heart - Wretch by Gurt Schwartz on SoundCloud - Hear the world

A demo I recorded of one of my band's songs, all guitar and bass tones are done on my HD500.

Forgive my shitty mixing, I have literally no experience with it whatsoever.


----------



## OWHall

Hey guys,
I'm kinda struggling to get a plain, clean tone that I'm happy with lately. I'm always getting just a little bit more overdrive than I want. Annoying! I'm looking for something 'scale the summit - esq', similar to the start of 'secret earth'. Has anybody got any tips with regards to amp models, signal chain, do's, don't's etc?
If anybody has any preset downloads that I could use as a base, that would be cool but tips are just as valuable to me 
Cheers!


----------



## RickyCigs

OWHall said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm kinda struggling to get a plain, clean tone that I'm happy with lately. I'm always getting just a little bit more overdrive than I want. Annoying! I'm looking for something 'scale the summit - esq', similar to the start of 'secret earth'. Has anybody got any tips with regards to amp models, signal chain, do's, don't's etc?
> If anybody has any preset downloads that I could use as a base, that would be cool but tips are just as valuable to me
> Cheers!



SLO-Clean, pad switch on. That will give you the clean-ness your after. Then just add your effects. 

You could also try Bobbo's periphery clean patch. The link is in his sig. I'm sure he's posted in the last page or two


----------



## OWHall

RickyCigs said:


> SLO-Clean, pad switch on. That will give you the clean-ness your after. Then just add your effects.
> 
> You could also try Bobbo's periphery clean patch. The link is in his sig. I'm sure he's posted in the last page or two



Thanks very much! I must get 'round to reading bobbo's bible, I gave it a cursory glance and the work he's done looks incredible.
I think I speak for all of us when I say thankyou, bobbo!


----------



## CTID

RickyCigs said:


> SLO-Clean, pad switch on. That will give you the clean-ness your after. Then just add your effects.



This, or what I do when playing through my amp, I roll back my guitar volume instead of putting the switch to pad. But the SLO-Clean amp is by far my favorite clean amp on the HD series.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Kane_Wolf said:


> Maybe they're like me and their USB port is fooked


I have the same problem. Do you have any idea if it can be fixed?


----------



## Alice AKW

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I have the same problem. Do you have any idea if it can be fixed?



Warranty, either that or find a line 6 repair person who can wire a new port in for you.


----------



## RickyCigs

Or just use a seperate interface. It might be cheaper if your not under warranty anymore. You can still open patches in HD edit and copy the settings. 

However, you will be severely pissed if a firmware update comes out....


----------



## incinerated_guitar

So just a quick question. How full can the HD sound? I was considering running an HD500 in four cable with an EVH 5150 III mini, using the midi to help control the head as well. BUT, if I can get a pretty chunky and cutting tone with the HD running through a crown poweramp and mesa OS 412, I would prefer that route, since it would be cheaper, lighter, and more practical. Thoughts?

EDIT: Not really looking for a "metal" sound. Just a full, clear tone.


----------



## patata

What combo for a ''liquid'' yet incredibly brutal sound?
much like Danza IIII,WFAHM.

POD HD500


----------



## Deadnightshade

PlumbTheDerps said:


> The pad switch decreases the guitar input by 20db. Makes the guitars sound tightier and more squishy and reduces some of the noise floor, but also means you have to increase the gain to compensate for the lost "oomph." So just turn down the gain, and maybe the presence, on the patch since the bean doesn't have a pad option.



I tried to emulate the pad switch with a volume pedal at the beginning of the chain.I set it to something like 37%.Can someone verify if it can replicate the pad switch good enough?

EDIT:At least with my pickups oomph starts coming back above 40%.I tried 45% and it seems to be a little better


----------



## leechmasterargentina

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I have the same problem. Do you have any idea if it can be fixed?



Jesus...don't you have people in your country that fixes electronics which are broken? Do you throw everything away when it's broken or it doesn't work? No wonder the world is ruined.

If you know how to solder you could do the job too. You'd have to remove the damaged port from the electronic board and solder a new one.

Another solution proposed in the following link is to solder the wires to the board and leave a "pig-tail" to the printer (In this case, the POD):

Replace Printer USB Port? - Printers - Computer Peripherals

We yet don't know if we'll get another firmware update, but by far it's better to make presets using the POD Edit software rather than working with the POD's visual interface.


----------



## RickyCigs

I've used hd edit twice to make a patch lol


----------



## Zalbu

What amp do you use for clean tones? I'm using the Blackface Lux but my tones are a bit too thin and Strat-like.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

patata said:


> What combo for a ''liquid'' yet incredibly brutal sound?
> much like Danza IIII,WFAHM.
> 
> POD HD500



Try the Treadplate with a RAT ("Classic Distortion") in front of it, no screamer. Turn the RAT up to about 30. Make sure the pad is off and see what you get. I find it imparts a nice squishyness.


----------



## RickyCigs

Zalbu said:


> What amp do you use for clean tones? I'm using the Blackface Lux but my tones are a bit too thin and Strat-like.



As I just said on the last page, SLO-clean


----------



## samthebrutal

Zalbu said:


> What amp do you use for clean tones? I'm using the Blackface Lux but my tones are a bit too thin and Strat-like.



Personally I'm a big fan of the Divided /13 for cleans, its nice and fat.


----------



## Zalbu

I'm facing a slight dilemma here, do I run my POD through my DAW and suffer from just slight latency that's enough to throw you off when playing, or listen to the POD straight from the USB with no latency but with worse tone since I can't use VST's then?


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

I've found that the latency really screws up my rhythm playing, especially at higher speeds. I just turn the monitoring on my sound card for the POD way down and deal with the crappy tone.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Zalbu said:


> I'm facing a slight dilemma here, do I run my POD through my DAW and suffer from just slight latency that's enough to throw you off when playing, or listen to the POD straight from the USB with no latency but with worse tone since I can't use VST's then?



I think the POD has everything you need to make it sound well and use direct monitoring when recording to avoid latency. If I had to depend in computer processing which adds latency, I'd rather just mike an amp or get an unprocessed take from the POD and process it afterwards with some VST. After it's been recorded, while there's latency related to VSTs, latency compensation in most DAWs takes care of it.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Zalbu said:


> I'm facing a slight dilemma here, do I run my POD through my DAW and suffer from just slight latency that's enough to throw you off when playing, or listen to the POD straight from the USB with no latency but with worse tone since I can't use VST's then?


 
I'm confused? so you're using your POD to DI your guitar and using amp sims on your computer? or you're processing the POD tones with external IRs in the software. I'd say just deal with the fizzies if that's the case...be easier than trying to track with latency!


----------



## Zalbu

GunpointMetal said:


> I'm confused? so you're using your POD to DI your guitar and using amp sims on your computer? or you're processing the POD tones with external IRs in the software. I'd say just deal with the fizzies if that's the case...be easier than trying to track with latency!


Nah, the latter. I'm going to stick to the USB in now, because I'm playing things I didn't realize I could play now when I don't have any latency. Some fizzinezz is worth the tradeoff


----------



## RickyCigs

Or just set your latency lower... 6ms should be be enough to screw you up


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

EDIT: nvm I found an answer


----------



## GunpointMetal

just have to set your I/O properly on your interface so your track has its own output(s) and its not getting feedback loop on the input! should be able to record like anything else...I'm pretty sure there are a ton of free or cheap VST effects that would be much easier to apply to already in-the-box sounds, though.


----------



## Zalbu

RickyCigs said:


> Or just set your latency lower... 6ms should be be enough to screw you up


It's as low as it can go without having the sound screwing up. I haven't got the AISO drivers to work.


----------



## Fretless

I just renovated my setup in my home studio, and figured at the same time I may as well join SS as I always browse around here, and I switched from an amplitube setup to a POD HD Pro X, and I have to say I really liked the tone, but I just found that it wasn't perfect for me. I really liked the control and the tone of the actual amps, but the cabs were letting me down, so I ordered a GSP1101 and am now running it purely in an fx loop as my cabinet. Sure I sacrifice one block, but I get amazing tone with custom IR's. I'll be uploading some demo's eventually.


----------



## RickyCigs

Fretless said:


> I just renovated my setup in my home studio, and figured at the same time I may as well join SS as I always browse around here, and I switched from an amplitube setup to a POD HD Pro X, and I have to say I really liked the tone, but I just found that it wasn't perfect for me. I really liked the control and the tone of the actual amps, but the cabs were letting me down, so I ordered a GSP1101 and am now running it purely in an fx loop as my cabinet. Sure I sacrifice one block, but I get amazing tone with custom IR's. I'll be uploading some demo's eventually.



There was some talk about doing that in the past in this thread. Nice to see someone that actually did it!

You may lose a block to the fx loop, but 99% of us only need all 8 BECAUSE of the cab modeling. So having proper impulses would eliminate a ton of eq'ing. 

Does the gsp work well as just an ir loader? Any problems?


----------



## Fretless

RickyCigs said:


> There was some talk about doing that in the past in this thread. Nice to see someone that actually did it!
> 
> You may lose a block to the fx loop, but 99% of us only need all 8 BECAUSE of the cab modeling. So having proper impulses would eliminate a ton of eq'ing.
> 
> Does the gsp work well as just an ir loader? Any problems?



It sounds absolutely phenomenal. There is very little noise with it, and it processes the sound with no lag. I'll upload a demo of some basic chugs on my Angel F-ball preset that I use in a minute.

*a few minutes later*
Here I am using the 412 uber followed by a 412 XXL both using SM57's for recording, and then the next two are custom IR's one from a mesa stiletto and the other from an oversize. There is absolutely nothing different in these tests (aside from my terrible playing, sorry I havn't slept in two days because of work and school) other than that I changed the cabinet models. No additional EQs or anything. Using the custom IR's gives out a lower output, but I am working on tweaking it to give a near identical amount of output. https://soundcloud.com/fretless-1/sstest You decide how you like it.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Zalbu said:


> It's as low as it can go without having the sound screwing up. I haven't got the AISO drivers to work.



Then you're having some problems with your OS setup. With the POD's ASIO drivers you can go as low as 128 samples (about 2 ms) without problems. Of course, avoid vst processing of some kind to keep it that low without breaking the sound.

There are some guides on how to optimize Windows for sound recording. That includes giving priority to drivers rather than programs, cleaning your startup from unwanted software (updaters) as well as unwanted processes from windows and 3rd party (Windows defender, updaters, etc). Do this and you'll be able do go as low as 2 ms without problems.


----------



## Fretless

I wonder how a torpedo live would sound in conjunction with the POD HD over a GSP for cabinet modeling.


----------



## Yo_Wattup

Hi guys, I have a HD500 and was wondering if there are any updates/extras that I can download for it. I heard something about a 'metal pack'. Is the HD500 compatible with said update? 

Thanks


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

I think you're thinking of POD Farm, but you should update your firmware regardless. They did release a couple of Line 6 proprietary amps and a Soldano sim with a firmware update from a couple of years ago.


----------



## RickyCigs

Fretless said:


> I wonder how a torpedo live would sound in conjunction with the POD HD over a GSP for cabinet modeling.



The torpedo cab sims are all top notch and it also has power amp simulation. So it would sound better.


----------



## Fretless

RickyCigs said:


> The torpedo cab sims are all top notch and it also has power amp simulation. So it would sound better.



That being true about the power amp sim, if I were just using it in the studio would it really make sense to have one over my GSP? I mean with the GSP doing pure cab emulations I am getting some amazing tone.


----------



## RickyCigs

Fretless said:


> That being true about the power amp sim, if I were just using it in the studio would it really make sense to have one over my GSP? I mean with the GSP doing pure cab emulations I am getting some amazing tone.



"Better" can only be decided by you. Like I said, the cab sims are top notch. As good as redwirez or better. For the ease of "moving" the mic, the torpedo would be better. 

For me it would be better without a doubt, but I don't care for the power amp modeling on the pod.


----------



## Fretless

I tend not to really change my mic positions when I make tones so I don't know that it would be beneficial for me. I can always use redwirez or ownhammer cab ir's on my GSP which is what I am doing right now. I'm just not sure if it's really needed to upgrade.


----------



## daedae

PlumbTheDerps said:


> I think you're thinking of POD Farm, but you should update your firmware regardless. They did release a couple of Line 6 proprietary amps and a Soldano sim with a firmware update from a couple of years ago.



OP might also be thinking of the X3 -- if I'm remembering right, for a bunch of the metal amps that people are clamoring for HD models of on the L6 forums they're using the fact that they were in the metal pack for the X3 as justification that HD500 owners should get them too.


----------



## bcolville

Just testing out a new tone. Here's the link:
https://soundcloud.com/brendan-colville/4-12-11-tone-test-raw


----------



## Fretless

bcolville said:


> Just testing out a new tone. Here's the link:
> https://soundcloud.com/brendan-colville/4-12-11-tone-test-raw



Doing the same thing XD https://soundcloud.com/fretless-1/song Your tone is pretty epic! I just mixed mine into a song that I am writing. I don't have any effects on anything, so there's a bit of phase in some areas, but I'll fix that later.


----------



## bcolville

Fretless said:


> Doing the same thing XD https://soundcloud.com/fretless-1/song Your tone is pretty epic! I just mixed mine into a song that I am writing. I don't have any effects on anything, so there's a bit of phase in some areas, but I'll fix that later.



Thanks man. I listened to yours too and I really like the part with the synths at around 30 seconds in. Thats a way better mix than I've ever gotten.


----------



## Fretless

bcolville said:


> Thanks man. I listened to yours too and I really like the part with the synths at around 30 seconds in. Thats a way better mix than I've ever gotten.



haha thanks. I've been working on trying to perfecting everything for a raw mix for a long time. I'm using Abbey Road 80's drummer which helps a lot for keeping everything in the mix really clean. Everything else is just practice practice practice. I'm not the best writer of music, but I am a tight player XD


----------



## Deadnightshade

For desktop users:

Since the desktop doesn't have the input pad option,personally I use a volume pedal in the beginning of the chain + input 2:mic. Lowering the gain can work,but I don't like the idea of potentially having to drop below 15% on the amp's gain (since sometimes cranking the master DEP is crucial to the tone)


Typical volume pedal settings I used:
-for meambobbo's periphery patches :65%
- -//- bass patches :75%
-clean patch with almost cranked master DEP but low gain :55%
-clean patch with master DEP at 20% and gain at 50% :35% 

Of course the numbers may vary depending on the response and output of your pickups.


----------



## meambobbo

so my Kemper came in this weekend. Excellent unit. I'm still exploring it, but once I've got a better idea of how i'll be using it with the pod hd, i'll be sure to post. I'm thinking I can use the Pod as a midi controller, plus maybe some more effects, like a whammy pedal, volume pedal, further post EQ, additional delay, and some of the crazier reverbs. I'll probably also do some comparisons for an idea of the difference in tone between the units. I'm very happy with it so far - already able to dial up some killer tones.


----------



## RickyCigs

meambobbo said:


> so my Kemper came in this weekend. Excellent unit. I'm still exploring it, but once I've got a better idea of how i'll be using it with the pod hd, i'll be sure to post. I'm thinking I can use the Pod as a midi controller, plus maybe some more effects, like a whammy pedal, volume pedal, further post EQ, additional delay, and some of the crazier reverbs. I'll probably also do some comparisons for an idea of the difference in tone between the units. I'm very happy with it so far - already able to dial up some killer tones.




im sure youve already seen it, but be sure to download the Lasse Lammert rig pack. ive seen from keith merrow and ryan bruce that theyre some of the best high gain profiles available. definitely made me consider a kemper... but im still set on an irt-studio. i even found a couple new impulses that i like tonight. the royer 121 is an amazing mic!


----------



## JEngelking

So before I start a potentially pointless thread, anyone have any clue what's causing this crackling sound when I play palm-muted stuff?

https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/what-is-this-god-awful-sound

First I play individual strings, then the bottom three strings palm-muted, then a palm-muted riff, and lastly the three bottom strings open and you can hear how that as well devolves into the infernal crackling.

At first I thought it was bad wiring in my guitar making noise a lot, but I just got this new guitar a few days ago (the one you hear in the sound sample) and it makes the noise too. I tried a different cable as well, and same result.


----------



## Matt_D_

It will be one of two things

You're clipping internally. back off your volume in the mixer, and make sure you're not running excessive input volume.

or

You're using a very hard gate with no (or a very short) decay time. I've had a similar thing happen when the input signal is just about the level of the gate threshold. And there's slight oscillation between open and closed. Usually fixed by increasing the decay time (or time it takes to shut the gate) and/or dropping the threshold level.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

that sounds like digital clipping to my ears. dont think the gate has anything to do with it. if it did it would have more of a stuttering sound thats fighting itself.


----------



## RickyCigs

JEngelking said:


> So before I start a potentially pointless thread, anyone have any clue what's causing this crackling sound when I play palm-muted stuff?
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/what-is-this-god-awful-sound
> 
> First I play individual strings, then the bottom three strings palm-muted, then a palm-muted riff, and lastly the three bottom strings open and you can hear how that as well devolves into the infernal crackling.
> 
> At first I thought it was bad wiring in my guitar making noise a lot, but I just got this new guitar a few days ago (the one you hear in the sound sample) and it makes the noise too. I tried a different cable as well, and same result.



Try unplugging everything that's plugged into the same outlet as your pod and see if it goes away. If it does, start plugging things in one at a time until it starts again.


----------



## GunpointMetal

that is digital clipping...I had the same problem recently on what I thought was as good recording patch...check any EQ's/gates/comps and make sure the input/output isn't doing that without the amp sim, then add the amp sim back in...I had to find a balance between the channel volume and master volume to keep my tone at a decent level without the crackling, but now its fine.


----------



## meambobbo

Eqs are particularly sensitive to clipping. Make sure you dont have anything hot in front of them. Keep the amp's volume knob around 50%. Keep the mixer at 0 db. Throw a volume pedal in there with like 60% setting so that it serves as a pad, and move it around the chain and see if that helps


----------



## MASS DEFECT

I'm about to pull the trigger on a HD500. Will 4CM it with my 6505+. I'm just curious about how I will control the master volume of the amp considering that the 6505+ has post gain and pre gain knobs and not a master volume.

The question is how will the post gain and pre gain knobs work on the amp if I have the HD500 on 4 cable method? How will I control the gain and the overall volume?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

MASS DEFECT said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on a HD500. Will 4CM it with my 6505+. I'm just curious about how I will control the master volume of the amp considering that the 6505+ has post gain and pre gain knobs and not a master volume.
> 
> The question is how will the post gain and pre gain knobs work on the amp if I have the HD500 on 4 cable method? How will I control the gain and the overall volume?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


If you're using the 6505+ as a power section exclusively, then the master volume on the HD500 will do a lot of the overall volume control, but the input level on the effects loop will adjust the overall level as well.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

I'll be just using the effects. I'll get all the sound for rhythm, distortion and clean work from the 6505+ all the time. I have no use for the amp sims except only when I record demos through my desktop.

So I'll just set the post gain and pre gain to taste and control the overall volume with the HD500's master volume?


----------



## RickyCigs

MASS DEFECT said:


> I'll be just using the effects. I'll get all the sound for rhythm, distortion and clean work from the 6505+ all the time. I have no use for the amp sims except only when I record demos through my desktop.
> 
> So I'll just set the post gain and pre gain to taste and control the overall volume with the HD500's master volume?



That would clip/distort your effects in the loop as well as either overdrive your front end too much, or give you too little signal. Just set the pods master to where it works properly and then use your amps volume.


----------



## JEngelking

Matt_D_ said:


> It will be one of two things
> 
> You're clipping internally. back off your volume in the mixer, and make sure you're not running excessive input volume.
> 
> or
> 
> You're using a very hard gate with no (or a very short) decay time. I've had a similar thing happen when the input signal is just about the level of the gate threshold. And there's slight oscillation between open and closed. Usually fixed by increasing the decay time (or time it takes to shut the gate) and/or dropping the threshold level.





guitarfreak1387 said:


> that sounds like digital clipping to my ears. dont think the gate has anything to do with it. if it did it would have more of a stuttering sound thats fighting itself.





RickyCigs said:


> Try unplugging everything that's plugged into the same outlet as your pod and see if it goes away. If it does, start plugging things in one at a time until it starts again.





GunpointMetal said:


> that is digital clipping...I had the same problem recently on what I thought was as good recording patch...check any EQ's/gates/comps and make sure the input/output isn't doing that without the amp sim, then add the amp sim back in...I had to find a balance between the channel volume and master volume to keep my tone at a decent level without the crackling, but now its fine.





meambobbo said:


> Eqs are particularly sensitive to clipping. Make sure you dont have anything hot in front of them. Keep the amp's volume knob around 50%. Keep the mixer at 0 db. Throw a volume pedal in there with like 60% setting so that it serves as a pad, and move it around the chain and see if that helps



Thanks for the replies guys. I tried messing with the gates and those don't seem to be the problem. I also unplugged anything extra from my outlet, didn't notice a change. I did push in the "Pad" button near the guitar input on the Pod, and that seems to have made it slightly better but there was still a bit of clipping going on. 

The signal chain now is Vol Pedal (60%) -> Noise Gate -> Red Comp -> Screamer -> Noise Gate -> Two F-Balls, using Bobbo's Uber + XXL V-30 trick. After messing with the parameters of the gates the clipping seems to be gone from what I hear. I'm still gonna be tweaking some more to fine tune everything in this rhythm patch, but for the time being I'm glad I've got it relatively clean sounding.


----------



## HoKrll

digital clipping seems like the biggest issue with the POD. For me anyways. Little tweaking usually gets rid of it though. It just always happens when I get the perfect tone im looking for lol.

Oh and I downloaded Bobbo's HD Desktop setlist, and every patch errored out. Downloading the HD500 and converting it myself with that program worked perfectly. Just in case anybody runs into this.
Awesome patches, really like the distorted bass.


----------



## meambobbo

.... - thanks for the heads up. Just to confirm, when you use the converter, you dont get amp and cab dep's of all 50%?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

JEngelking said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I tried messing with the gates and those don't seem to be the problem. I also unplugged anything extra from my outlet, didn't notice a change. I did push in the "Pad" button near the guitar input on the Pod, and that seems to have made it slightly better but there was still a bit of clipping going on.
> 
> The signal chain now is Vol Pedal (60%) -> Noise Gate -> Red Comp -> Screamer -> Noise Gate -> Two F-Balls, using Bobbo's Uber + XXL V-30 trick. After messing with the parameters of the gates the clipping seems to be gone from what I hear. I'm still gonna be tweaking some more to fine tune everything in this rhythm patch, but for the time being I'm glad I've got it relatively clean sounding.



Check pickup height. If you're using high gain pickups, you have to be careful with it. I if remember well, the rule was to give 2 mm distance in the 6/7th string and 1.5 mm in the 1st string. If you're using something with massive gain like an X2N, the distance should be probably higher between the pickup and the strings.

Edit: Correction, those measures are for string height. I think the rule is 2mm on both ends of the pickup. (Too lazy to open Ibanez manual)


----------



## JEngelking

leechmasterargentina said:


> Check pickup height. If you're using high gain pickups, you have to be careful with it. I if remember well, the rule was to give 2 mm distance in the 6/7th string and 1.5 mm in the 1st string. If you're using something with massive gain like an X2N, the distance should be probably higher between the pickup and the strings.
> 
> Edit: Correction, those measures are for string height. I think the rule is 2mm on both ends of the pickup. (Too lazy to open Ibanez manual)



Ah! I've got a D-Activator neck in the bridge of this guitar right now, when I get home from work I'll have to get a rule or calipers to adjust the pickup height!


----------



## RickyCigs

JEngelking said:


> Ah! I've got a D-Activator neck in the bridge of this guitar right now, when I get home from work I'll have to get a rule or calipers to adjust the pickup height!



Your pickup height won't cause digital clipping.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> Your pickup height won't cause digital clipping.



We were talking about clipping only. He tried everything suggested as regards to the digital enviroment and none worked. Pickup height could be overloading the input too. Just a suggestion; doesn't hurt to check pickup height.


----------



## meambobbo

you can certainly clip the input A/D's if you have hot pickups close to the strings and you're strumming hard. but when your amp distortion distorts that, it's going to be hard to tell you had digital clipping but your distortion tone will suffer and feel difficult to control.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Could be a shitty cable. I have shitty cables that produce the same sound.


----------



## meambobbo

HoKrll said:


> digital clipping seems like the biggest issue with the POD. For me anyways. Little tweaking usually gets rid of it though. It just always happens when I get the perfect tone im looking for lol.
> 
> Oh and I downloaded Bobbo's HD Desktop setlist, and every patch errored out. Downloading the HD500 and converting it myself with that program worked perfectly. Just in case anybody runs into this.
> Awesome patches, really like the distorted bass.



can anyone chime in and let me know if using the jzab converter is defaulting amp/cab DEP's to 50% for the Desktop/Bean?


----------



## Electric Wizard

^I tested it out with your Vildjharta patch and yes, everything was at 50.


----------



## surfthealien

I think a couple of guys are looking for a fusion lead tone. Here are a couple of new ones from me. I will post the lead patch if anyone wants it. Oh and to answer you bobbo when you use the jzab converter all the dep are in the middle.

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/sea-of-stars

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/universe-in-progress

Both of these are the same lead patch I like to use a duncan jb these days. In a extended scale mahog guitar with either a maple or ebony board it is a very good pickup for soloing.


----------



## JEngelking

Thought I had the problem under control the other night, apparently not.  The sound is back with a vengeance, and I feel like it's worse this time. At this point I think it's just a wonky cable.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

I realized last night i had been using my pod with the lower gain line input setting. Changed it last night to the higher input setting after screwing around with my wireless due to drop outs...BOOM!! instant touch sensitivity, better tone, etc. I was getting good tone before, but now it's much easier to dial in and just feels better. Next gig should be collosally awesome for me. If you're using the lower gain setting on your line input on the back of the Pod, try the higher one. I much prefer it.


----------



## HoKrll

Sorry just saw your reply. as for DEPs...just so Im not confused as to what you are referring to ill pull from your guide.

In regards to the Vid patch as noted above, I have the amp block selected.
Double clicking Enter, and then pressing right. I see:
Master: 85%
Hum: 50%
Sag: 50%

Using Pod HD Edit, I see no Amp/Cab parameters that are 50% across all patches. 

I have not edited any of the patches except for the bass. They had a really low volume even though the Channel Volume was at a higher amount. Turning the knob back and forth to the default setting you had raised the volume to a good amount. I then saved the tone and it stays. Not sure what that was about.

Edit: this is the HD Desktop, newest firmware


----------



## MF_Kitten

The lower gain setting is fine as long as you boost the volume first in the chain. My pickups clip the input massively on the regular setting. If only L6 could make an input gain knob instead!


----------



## gerrawar

could anyone explain me how to make connection for record and play along?
My gear:
POD hd pro
Mixer Peavey 16fx (soundcard)
2 monitor studio rokit
thanks!!
i've read the manual but i can't get the connections


----------



## Stijnson

gerrawar said:


> could anyone explain me how to make connection for record and play along?
> My gear:
> POD hd pro
> Mixer Peavey 16fx (soundcard)
> 2 monitor studio rokit
> thanks!!
> i've read the manual but i can't get the connections


 
Well do you insist on using the mixer as a soundcard? Because it's not necessary. 
Anyway I'm thinking something like POD --> Mixer (with XLR cables) then from the Mixer 2 XLR out --> monitors Mixer USB out --> computer and DAW.

Or just simply, Connect the monitors to the POD, with XLR or 1/4 unbalanced, then the USB out from the POD straight to your computer. 

Assuming you have installed the proper ASIO4all drivers, Open the line 6 audio midi devices, set hardware level down all the way, record level all the way up, go into your DAW, press record monitoring ON and voila, you should be hearing yourself playing through the DAW. Ready to record.

(I have to turn the volume off on the little speaker icon on my computer in the bottom right corner too btw.)

Hope that helps


----------



## DropTheSun

Hi! It's been a while since i've played with my HD500 after getting Axe FX II. 
Today i had some time noodling with HD500 and i made a little comparison between Axe fx II and POD HD500 in high gain stuff. These two samples are "the best" sounds i've got out of my gear, they are not trying to sound the same in any ways. Only good.  What do you think?

POD HD500:
https://soundcloud.com/mediumplayer/new-high-gain-test

Axe FX II:
https://soundcloud.com/mediumplayer/axe-fx-ii-cornford-mk2-high


----------



## thebunfather

Another work in progress using the Uber/XXL cab combo that Bobbo suggested.

https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/squirrel


----------



## Camer138

Question to those using this with a Rocktron Velocity 300, or with general power amp setup knowledge..

Are you running this in bridged or stereo mode? Can I use patches with 2 amps in parallel if I am running my rig in mono?


----------



## mnemonic

kake said:


> Hi! It's been a while since i've played with my HD500 after getting Axe FX II.
> Today i had some time noodling with HD500 and i made a little comparison between Axe fx II and POD HD500 in high gain stuff. These two samples are "the best" sounds i've got out of my gear, they are not trying to sound the same in any ways. Only good.  What do you think?
> 
> POD HD500:
> https://soundcloud.com/mediumplayer/new-high-gain-test
> 
> Axe FX II:
> https://soundcloud.com/mediumplayer/axe-fx-ii-cornford-mk2-high



both sound really cool, not sure which i prefer! Axe fx one is louder which makes it sound a bit better. has more mids too.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Might be a dumb question, but do you guys know if the volume of the amps can affect the tone? I've got a dual amp patch and it seems like when I turn the volume knobs down to decrease the input into my DAW (proportional to one another, obviously, so the relative volume of each amp stays the same), the tone changes.


----------



## DropTheSun

mnemonic said:


> both sound really cool, not sure which i prefer! Axe fx one is louder which makes it sound a bit better. has more mids too.



Yes! POD HD500 sounds really good to me. Go and listen the POD HD500 track again. I made a new record of it after i added some mids and presence to the patch! The link is the same.


----------



## RickyCigs

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Might be a dumb question, but do you guys know if the volume of the amps can affect the tone? I've got a dual amp patch and it seems like when I turn the volume knobs down to decrease the input into my DAW (proportional to one another, obviously, so the relative volume of each amp stays the same), the tone changes.



Channel volume does not effect the tone. If you have dual amps and they are turned up fairly high, you'll get digital clipping which will obviously make it sound different.


----------



## otisct20

I may have missed it, but i looked and couldnt find a "vildhjarta" kind of clean tone. has anyone on here made one or have one?


----------



## Fretless

kake said:


> Yes! POD HD500 sounds really good to me. Go and listen the POD HD500 track again. I made a new record of it after i added some mids and presence to the patch! The link is the same.



Could you try using the axe fx II as a cabinet simulator for me? I want to hear how your two tones compare when using external IR's.


----------



## fraxtal

any chance of a patch kake? sounds pretty good


----------



## AaronGraves

Here's something new I'm working on! I tuned up to Drop C# and it made me channel my inner Lamb of God haha. Check it out! \m/

https://soundcloud.com/aaron-graves/just-riffin-away


----------



## Stijnson

AaronGraves said:


> Here's something new I'm working on! I tuned up to Drop C# and it made me channel my inner Lamb of God haha. Check it out! \m/
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/aaron-graves/just-riffin-away


 
Sounds really good man, love the guitar tone, very tight and real sounding. Is that straight up pod? Or with some post-eq?


----------



## AaronGraves

Stijnson said:


> Sounds really good man, love the guitar tone, very tight and real sounding. Is that straight up pod? Or with some post-eq?



Thanks man!! It's all POD, with the exception of the TPA-1 in the post. It's really transparent and its only purpose is to add some extra presence and clarity. Switching it on and off makes the slightest difference, but to me it's all the difference! \m/


----------



## leechmasterargentina

AaronGraves said:


> Here's something new I'm working on! I tuned up to Drop C# and it made me channel my inner Lamb of God haha. Check it out! \m/
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/aaron-graves/just-riffin-away



Sounds really good man!


----------



## progman

This site was very helpful in deciding in which 8 string to buy (ended up with a Schecter Damien 8 elite) so I thought I might ask about effects processors. I bought a Pod HD 500x about a month ago, so if I want to return it, I have to decide by this Sunday. I just want to make sure I made the right choice for what I want to do. I mostly play melodic progressive/experimental metal (with some djenting). I like bands like Tesseract and Last Chance To Reason, not deathcore. I play at home with headphones or using the Pod with my old Marshall vs100 head and Marshall cab. I plug the 500 into the fxloop so I am really just using the Marshall as a speaker. I would like to do some amateur recording with my Mac or PC as well. I may also want to join a band soon. The max I have to spend on a processor with tax would be 600$. So, anything Axe, even used, is out. The 11r doesnt have enough effects. I do like to use effects, especially chorus and delay. I already have an RP500, so Digitech is out. Did I make the right decision? What about some other options like the Boss GT-100? I like the Pod, I just wanted to make sure this was the best in my price range for my needs. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Konfyouzd

In that price range I really like the POD. I had the HD500 and HD Pro and I thought they were really nice units in that price range. I bumped up to an AxeFX standard and that sounds noticeably better to my ears, but that's also pretty subjective and I feel like it took me slightly longer to dial in a tone I liked with the Axe than it did for me to dial in a tone I could live with on the POD. 

All things considered I've heard some amazing recordings done with a POD HD500 that I can't--with my current skills--produce with what some would argue is a "nicer" processor. 

Learn the tools you have and you'll be fine.


----------



## tripguitar

you got the best there is at that price point imo.

the pod hd series can be a bit tricky when you are first learning how to tweak it, but dont worry... the internet is always there to help


----------



## JPhoenix19

Do you have a laptop or iPod touch/iPad/iPhone? There are software options available if you're willing to use those. They'd certainly be able to meet your needs and you could save money. 

As an avid user of laptop rigs, I can say that the learning curve is steep, but the pay-off is great because of the quality of software-based modelers and the sheer variety of sounds available. And if you already have a laptop you're saving money. The same principle applies to the iPad/iPhone world.


----------



## wakjob

Send a message to this guy and ask for a lesson on how to dial in good tones from a cheap processor... Digitech RP500!


----------



## fps

My POD has been a godsend, recording and live (different patches needed for each, live you need a different tone and feel), I think you have exactly the right gear there!


----------



## Leuchty

Search for member: Meambobo

Click the link in his sig.

Read... Learn...

Have fun.

The POD HD is fantastic. It takes a while to tweak and get EXACTLY what you want but when you do, its just great.


----------



## AaronGraves

leechmasterargentina said:


> Sounds really good man!



Thanks dude! \m/


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

wakjob said:


> Send a message to this guy and ask for a lesson on how to dial in good tones from a cheap processor... Digitech RP500!


----------



## DropTheSun

fraxtal said:


> any chance of a patch kake? sounds pretty good



I'll upload my patch, when i get home.


----------



## progman

I am not a big tech guy and I don't have an ipad or iphone. I also don't want to take a lot of time from my practice learning new devices. The Pod has already dug into my time more than I would like. So I guess I am just looking at multi petals and rack units. I know I can get some good tones from my digitech. I actually think it is a great unit for 300$. I just wanted an upgrade. It has some great delays and chorus effects. But, with the 500, you can't use two effects at once (except for delay and reverb). The 500 has ways more options. I read about processors for like a month before buying and it is still hard to choose because one site everyone will be like "the pod sucks, get a Zoom 5" and another site people will be like "the pod is awesome and the boss gt100 sucks" I figured I asks here because people here generally listen to, or know of, the music I like and everyone is a tone snob (in a good way )


----------



## TimothyLeary

I recently bought a pod hd500 and i'm already considering selling it. 
I have almost zero patience for tweaking thinks, and I can get a decent sound from my cubase vst amp rack faster than I can get an almost decent sound from HD500, even with dual tone. It's just sounds lifeless... Maybe I just don't have the requirements to get a good sound from it, like lots of tweaking and lots of patience. lol

So my recommendation is to sell it.


----------



## RickyCigs

just made the best tone of my life with the TSE X50 sim. if line 6 released a 5150 that was even close to this sim, i wouldnt need another piece of gear. the x50 even has a switch to go between the 5150 and 5150II

it also has switches to turn off the preamp or poweramp seperately. maybe ill give just the power amp of it a shot with the pod and see if i can get something killer.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

RickyCigs said:


> if line 6 released a 5150 that was even close to this sim, i wouldnt need another piece of gear.
> i



any day now! Seems like they should be throwing us a bone here soon, it's been awhile. The 500X was more like a kick in the balls.


----------



## erdiablo666

Gents, I hope you can help me with a purchase decision here. I'm not sure whether to get X3 live, HD300, 400, 500 or 500X. It's almost time to pull the trigger, but I want to hear from SSO before doing anything. I've spent the past few days reading way too many reviews. 

Basically, I play death metal, jazz and classical. I only need one really good clean sound and one really good distorted sound. Everything else is gravy. I don't use effects, but a nice lo-fi effect, or maybe a boost, or a volume wouldn't hurt once in a while.

In/Out ports are very important to me since I plan on doing recording of guitars into my computer, and likely recording bass and vox in the future. I will likely use the unit live a fair bit, so going into a PA direct would be nice.

I'll use the unit primarily for jamming through headphones with my buddy who has a Roland V30 electric drumkit. We go into a mixer, then headphone amp. I recently tried a POD XT with this setup and was somewhat dissatisfied with the tones. Also, a foot controlled unit is a must.

Price is not a big issue, but please no one suggest Axe FX as there's no way I'm dropping 2K+ on a piece of gear. That's ridiculous. I already have a problem with the fact that Line 6 is charging $540 in canada for the HD 500X.

My used options are these (fairly limited because of my location, and I refuse to pay customs charges for ordering from US. The Canadian government takes enough of my money as it is):

Line 6 POD HD500 Guitar Multi Effects Processor Floorboard Pedal 614252009515 | eBay

FS: Line 6 POD HD300 - $200 - Gatineau Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Gatineau Canada.

Line 6 pod x3 live - Gatineau Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Gatineau Canada.

Other than the above, I would have to go new. I'll likely drop by Long and McQuade in a couple of hours to try these out with headphones, but as I understand it, the presets are sh!t and you really need to run an update before getting usable tones.

Can anyone help a brother out with an opinion?


----------



## sevenstringj

In that price range, yes. I vaguely remember trying the Boss, and went with the Line 6. I thought the HD500 did better in-between sounds (going from clean to moderate breakup using picking dynamics). I also liked the flexibility of the expression pedal--you could blend in an effect.

For home recording, definitely check out plugins and impulse responses (cab sim), especially if you're on a PC. (There's lots of good free stuff for Mac, but quite a bit more for PC.)


----------



## Stijnson

^^^ My personal opinion would be to choose between the HD500 or the 500x, the rest is either not as good, or has less options. Since you said money is not really an issue, get the best you can. (but no axe-fx ) The 500x offers an improved DSP chip so you have more memory to create more intricate and fx loaded patches. Besides that, sound wise its the same as the 500 but a bit more expensive. I sometimes wish I had a bit more DSP with the normal 500, especially using dual patches, if that helps.


----------



## RickyCigs

The update has nothing to do with the presets. Watch a tutorial or two on YouTube. I happen to have a patch guide video  

That being said, go for the hd500. It will suit your needs for live and recording purposes.


----------



## thebunfather

Another song! Emo this time!

https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/emo-song


----------



## leechmasterargentina

erdiablo666 said:


> Basically, I play death metal, jazz and classical.



LOL


----------



## erdiablo666

leechmasterargentina said:


> LOL



Haha, I didn't say I was any good at it


----------



## erdiablo666

Thanks for the responses mates! HD500X has been ordered!


----------



## progman

wakjob said:


> Send a message to this guy and ask for a lesson on how to dial in good tones from a cheap processor... Digitech RP500!




This guy makes me want to do two things. 1) Return my pod. I probably won't just because, even though this kid is getting a good tone from the rp500, it still can't do all the things the pod can. 2) Sell all my stuff and give up playing the guitar all together. Seriously, this kid is the best 16 year old guitar player I have ever seen. I am twice his age and half a good of a player. In some of his videos, he must have been only 14 or 15. He must do nothing but come home after school and play all night long to be that good.


----------



## TimothyLeary

LOL. Welcome to the internet, where your dreams get crushed.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

He isn't THAT good. He's certainly a very tight player though. The salmon pants are stupid.


----------



## Khaerruhl

PlumbTheDerps said:


> He isn't THAT good. He's certainly a very tight player though. The salmon pants are stupid.



Hey, no need to slam him down. He's still a good player. And what he wants to dress in is his own business, not yours.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

^ I'm kidding dude. But my point was the OP shouldn't feel too bad. It's not as if he's Jeff Loomis or anything, though he's much better than I was at that age. But I maintain my position that salmon pants are simply unforgivable. 

In my humble opinion, I think I managed to get a sweet-ass tone out of the JCM 800. As you can tell from the sample, I tried to sort of approximate that old-school Mastodon tone, but tighten it up a bit. 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/zzm40fbxjg6tzze/jimjonesdeluxe.mp3

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/243823/

You can always turn down the OD to get rid of the fuzz. Let me know what you guys think.

Btw, you should turn the pad on for this patch.


----------



## ayaotd

Do you guys have any tips on recording tapping? Any settings or ways you set up your pod patches that aide in the process?


----------



## progman

PlumbTheDerps said:


> He isn't THAT good. He's certainly a very tight player though. The salmon pants are stupid.



Seriously? He is pretty awesome for 16. Have you checked out any of his solos on youtube? Some of them he must have only been like 14. His most recent one is pretty boss.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

progman said:


> Seriously? He is pretty awesome for 16. Have you checked out any of his solos on youtube? Some of them he must have only been like 14. His most recent one is pretty boss.



Okay, in my defense, there was no solo in the video posted. He does indeed shred.


----------



## Mega-Mads

Im looking for a set of monitors to go along with my HD PRO. 
From what i've read over the past couple of days, there are some pro's & cons on each set.

M-Audio Dx8 d2 - Full & really good for its price, but some state that the guitars lack character.

Yamaha Hs80's. Superior for mixing. But they need a sub, even though they have 8" woofers.

Blah Blah


----------



## morethan6

^ No, no they definitely don't need a sub. If anything the HS80s are hyped in the bass. Your room just needs treatment. 

Hs80s /HS8s are really good man.


----------



## morethan6

PlumbTheDerps said:


> He isn't THAT good. He's certainly a very tight player though. The salmon pants are stupid.



Hah! Salmon pants.


----------



## Mega-Mads

morethan6 said:


> ^ No, no they definitely don't need a sub. If anything the HS80s are hyped in the bass. Your room just needs treatment.
> 
> Hs80s /HS8s are really good man.



I havent tried them yet =)
Im going to the shop today to A/B/C/Z test monitors. Im just trying to prepare myself so i dont need to test 20 different sets =)


----------



## morethan6

Mega-Mads said:


> I havent tried them yet =)
> Im going to the shop today to A/B/C/Z test monitors. Im just trying to prepare myself so i dont need to test 20 different sets =)



Yeah man, it's all about the testing - but bear in mind nothing can overcome room problems, not even £12,000 monitors 

Just pick your comfortable budget, and buy some room treatment. At least bass traps to stop it building up and cancelling itself out...


----------



## Mega-Mads

morethan6 said:


> Yeah man, it's all about the testing - but bear in mind nothing can overcome room problems, not even £12,000 monitors
> 
> Just pick your comfortable budget, and buy some room treatment. At least bass traps to stop it building up and cancelling itself out...



First things to go home with the chosen set, is a pair of monitor pads. Im redoing my recording room, so i'll wait a bit with the room treatment until i know how much i need =)


----------



## eastguitar

Hello friends

I know I've posted this track many times, trying to find a guitar tone that approaches the Misha's guitar tone. I think that this time I was a little closer, do you think?

Greetings

https://soundcloud.com/estebansoto/new-groove-cover-guitar-tone


----------



## Mega-Mads

I ended up with these. I was literally blown away by them and ended up using 200 more than i planned for :S


----------



## RickyCigs

eastguitar said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I know I've posted this track many times, trying to find a guitar tone that approaches the Misha's guitar tone. I think that this time I was a little closer, do you think?
> 
> Greetings
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/estebansoto/new-groove-cover-guitar-tone



It sounds a little too honky and a little too smooth. Try a cut with the parametric at 47% for the frequency. You could also possibly pre-eq a little more around 700hz. May not help, but its worth a shot. 

You should also keep in mind that all three guitarists in periphery use slightly different tones.


----------



## Brootal93

Today I took the dive into the digital world, I've owned a couple pod pedals before, and I've used VST's. I have never tried any of it in a live setting though. My plan is to run Power Amp>Pod Pro>4x12 Cab. The band I'm in is a 6 piece. 3 guitarist, a bassist, drummer, and vocalist.

My question is, what's a good, but cheap power amp? I don't want to spend over $300 on a power amp really, because I know all power amps do the same thing, pretty much. I just need something with enough headroom that I don't have to CRANK it, and will keep up with two other guitarist? I don't want to go the FRFR system route, or buy the matrix, out of my price range.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Crown XLS1000, or spend a bit more and get a ART SLA2 or Rocktron Velocity 300.


----------



## pathos45

All power amps do technically the same. But they can sound vastly different from one another. If u were going hd->power amp->cab check into tubed power amps too. Dont gotta go vht or mesa but a carvin or a peavey would be in that ball park and sound great.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I've seen a bunch of Carvin TS-100 tube power amps for jnder 300 used


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

You can get a velocity 300 for that price. Also, i think i paid 350 for my Mesa 50/50, which i'm planning to keep forever at this point.

I've not tried some of the more general purpose power amps like the crowns and peaveys, but you can get alot of power for the $$$ going that route for sure.

EDIT: I see a carvin tube 100 power amp on GC used for $289 right now


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

I've been thinking about snagging a 50/50 power amp (though they seem hard to find, so maybe a 20/20?), and doing this:

Guitar > HD Pro > 50/50 through FX loop > 50/50 line out > HD Pro line level inputs > HD Pro to computer via USB (and cab sims, obviously).

Would that sound like shit, and is it even possible, or would I need a dummy load box?


----------



## bcolville

I just started recording vocals with my HD Pro. Am I right to do it with the mic input and an empty patch? Or are you supposed to put something in the chain?


----------



## RickyCigs

bcolville said:


> I just started recording vocals with my HD Pro. Am I right to do it with the mic input and an empty patch? Or are you supposed to put something in the chain?



You can use it like that just fine. Just adjust your mic gain level. I add a tube comp and the vintage preamp. It compresses it a bit and adds some warmth. It also saves on processing power since your guaranteed to use some effects in post.


----------



## RickyCigs

PlumbTheDerps said:


> I've been thinking about snagging a 50/50 power amp (though they seem hard to find, so maybe a 20/20?), and doing this:
> 
> Guitar > HD Pro > 50/50 through FX loop > 50/50 line out > HD Pro line level inputs > HD Pro to computer via USB (and cab sims, obviously).
> 
> Would that sound like shit, and is it even possible, or would I need a dummy load box?



I'm not sure why you would run it through the fx loop and not just direct out from the pod to the power amp. 

If you want to run a power amp and cab at the same time, make a patch with the mixer panned hard left and right, put your amp with cab sim on the left side, and the amp with no cab on the right. Plug your left 1/4" out into the power amp. Then in your daw, set your input to come from the pods right channel only. 

This won't work for playback with drums and such though as when your hooked up to USB, everything comes from your outputs. So you would get drums through your power amp and cab.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

RickyCigs said:


> I'm not sure why you would run it through the fx loop and not just direct out from the pod to the power amp.
> 
> If you want to run a power amp and cab at the same time, make a patch with the mixer panned hard left and right, put your amp with cab sim on the left side, and the amp with no cab on the right. Plug your left 1/4" out into the power amp. Then in your daw, set your input to come from the pods right channel only.
> 
> This won't work for playback with drums and such though as when your hooked up to USB, everything comes from your outputs. So you would get drums through your power amp and cab.



Sorry, I meant external impulse responses, not the POD cabs. Basically, I just want to be able to use a real power amp with my POD, and Recabinet or Redwirez impulses in an IR loader in my DAW. But I'm not sure if it makes sense to blow the cash on a real tube-based power amp if I'm not using a real-life, miced up cab with it.


----------



## RickyCigs

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Sorry, I meant external impulse responses, not the POD cabs. Basically, I just want to be able to use a real power amp with my POD, and Recabinet or Redwirez impulses in an IR loader in my DAW. But I'm not sure if it makes sense to blow the cash on a real tube-based power amp if I'm not using a real-life, miced up cab with it.



Well then you would still do exactly as I said, but have no cab on either model. Then just load up your ir inside the daw. 

In order to not have everything play back through your power amp you would need a seperate interface though.

Also, you would need to have a cab hooked up or else a load box. 

Another option is to use the ignite amps TPA-1. It's a vst power amp. Run it after your pod (pre only model) and then into your ir. you could also try the tse x50 vst amp and turn off the preamp section of it. Both of those have different tube options.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

RickyCigs said:


> Well then you would still do exactly as I said, but have no cab on either model. Then just load up your ir inside the daw.
> 
> In order to not have everything play back through your power amp you would need a seperate interface though.
> 
> Also, you would need to have a cab hooked up or else a load box.
> 
> Another option is to use the ignite amps TPA-1. It's a vst power amp. Run it after your pod (pre only model) and then into your ir. you could also try the tse x50 vst amp and turn off the preamp section of it. Both of those have different tube options.



Gotcha, thanks. I figured I'd need to buy a load box. 

I actually do use the TPA-1 on most recordings, but I used to have a Fender Hot Rod and I miss the sound of real-life tubes. Guess I'm a sucker for that hahah. But if I can get reasonably close to the sound using VSTs or the built-in POD power stage (I tend to find the TPA-1 is much better IMO), it doesn't make much financial sense to blow the money on a power amp.


----------



## RickyCigs

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Gotcha, thanks. I figured I'd need to buy a load box.
> 
> I actually do use the TPA-1 on most recordings, but I used to have a Fender Hot Rod and I miss the sound of real-life tubes. Guess I'm a sucker for that hahah. But if I can get reasonably close to the sound using VSTs or the built-in POD power stage (I tend to find the TPA-1 is much better IMO), it doesn't make much financial sense to blow the money on a power amp.



The tpa is deinitely better. I find that most of the pre-only models are crap though. The bogner pre has no attack at all. 

Try out the tse x50 using just its power amp. I'm gonna do a comparison of the three soon.


----------



## Alekke

messing with a new preset for my POD HD Pro
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/20002604/mesha_line6_new.mp3


Download my bands new album (all POD HD Pro)
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/20002604/E.N.D. - Illustrating Evil (2013).rar

preview links in my signature


----------



## Zalbu

I just changed the tube screamer to an EQ in my signal chain and dug out some low end because the low strings were much louder than the higher when playing chords, and it even made my low end sound thicker and better. It feels good that I'm finally able to actually listen to my tone and figure out what I need to change to improve it, and I probably haven't even scratched the surface of what this thing can do even though I've owned it for months.


----------



## RickyCigs

Zalbu said:


> I just changed the tube screamer to an EQ in my signal chain and dug out some low end because the low strings were much louder than the higher when playing chords, and it even made my low end sound thicker and better. It feels good that I'm finally able to actually listen to my tone and figure out what I need to change to improve it, and I probably haven't even scratched the surface of what this thing can do even though I've owned it for months.



Seymour Duncan released a good tutorial on adjusting your pickups. If your treble strings are louder, you can lower the poles to even things out. 

Basically record a try take of plucking each string. Then look at the waveforms and see which are bigger or smaller. Adjust your poles on the ones that are different from the others


----------



## Stijnson

Hey guys, something I'm working on, would love to hear what you guys think. What do you think the mix and/or guitar need more or less of? It's kind of my first, semi-serious recording and mixing attempt. Bathe me in critique lol

https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/work-in-progress


----------



## daedae

Stijnson said:


> Hey guys, something I'm working on, would love to hear what you guys think. What do you think the mix and/or guitar need more or less of? It's kind of my first, semi-serious recording and mixing attempt. Bathe me in critique lol
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/work-in-progress



My main thought is that the kick is way too loud in the clean section at the beginning and a little too loud in the distorted section. (FWIW though, you can take my critique with a grain of salt because my mixes are not particularly balanced either.)


----------



## Stijnson

Haha thanks, you're right about the kick though! First thing I fixed, or atleast tried...


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Zalbu said:


> I just changed the tube screamer to an EQ in my signal chain and dug out some low end because the low strings were much louder than the higher when playing chords, and it even made my low end sound thicker and better. It feels good that I'm finally able to actually listen to my tone and figure out what I need to change to improve it, and I probably haven't even scratched the surface of what this thing can do even though I've owned it for months.



It's funny because i just went BACK to the tube screamer for my boosted recto patch. With the recto, it just gives the brutal tone that i love at heart, but feel might be "too much" for my current band. But after a speaker swap in my cab, it sounds freakin amazing, so oh well, i'm going with it.

My patches have actually been getting simpler, and sounding better. With a good power amp and cab, the amp models sound damn good by themselves. Sometimes i just run noisegate-->Recto model and that's all. Really stoked about my Pod right now - last practice it just sounded killer, and that was only running one side of the stereo cab due to USPS taking a week to mail a speaker!

Also noticed the Park amp with a little boost sounds pretty nice.


----------



## elnyrb10

if anyone is interested i recored a new song using the hd pro for all the guitar and bass tones. the only thing i used in logic besides the hd pro was just some eq and compression. any pointers are always welcomed 

https://soundcloud.com/unspokenghosts/something-borrowed


----------



## kamello

it's been a while since I recorded something, I'll try to do a full youtube cover during the month, damned exams 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/107519405/My Curse.mp3

Treadplate all flat + a TS with teh usual settings (max output, minium gain, flat EQ) using a custom IR


----------



## Fretless

Working on tracking a local band here in Houston, and we're using my POD setup for guitar and bass. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/15379716/Nothing but a Memory.wav This is what we finished today. Not bad for day one. I've yet to do a full mix (still waiting for the vocalist to do his part, but that's for later) so there is no post compression or EQ's on any of the tracks. Everything is as raw as it would be playing live. They're buying an SM7B (which happens to be their payment to me tracking tracking them ) on friday, and on sunday we are going record vocals. For now what do you all think?


----------



## CTID

The recording quality is pretty good, but that intro is almost exactly the same as Chelsea Grin's Don't Ask Don't Tell.


----------



## bouVIP

Hey guys, I am planning to switch from a POD HD Desktop to a POD HD PRO X. Is there a huge difference between them sound wise? and is it worth it to upgrade?


----------



## Stijnson

I think there is virtually no sound quality difference, except for the fact you can create a sound difference using the X's higher dsp power, so possibly you can make it sound better that way (using more eq's for example). The Pro has many more in and outs aswell.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Well, the dual amps obviously. My most interesting tones so far have used two amps, which, if memory serves, the desktop can't do.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Well, the dual amps obviously. My most interesting tones so far have used two amps, which, if memory serves, the desktop can't do.



I've got the desktop bean and you can have it routed for two amps going at once.


----------



## RickyCigs

It's not the multiple amps, its having other effects with them. Say for example, you needed an eq in each path, a noise gate or two and a mid focus for hi/low pass. You would hit your limit pretty fast. I've found that most reverbs seem to eat up a lot of dsp as well.


----------



## Stijnson

RickyCigs said:


> It's not the multiple amps, its having other effects with them. Say for example, you needed an eq in each path, a noise gate or two and a mid focus for hi/low pass. You would hit your limit pretty fast. I've found that most reverbs seem to eat up a lot of dsp as well.


 
This ^^ Most of my better patches are dual amp patches, and I have a few EQ's, screamer and noisegates on them and I cant have reverb with them. Bit of a bummer sometimes! Although the delays take up less DSP so you can set them to be reverb like, if you want.


----------



## CTID

https://soundcloud.com/gurtschwurtz/at-heart-existence

A song my new band just released. Recorded all the guitars and bass through my HD500, drums were via Superior Drummer, and pianos were done via the TruePianos plugin.

Still mixed horribly.


----------



## Kristianx510

I'm pretty sure the has been answers but I can't seem to find the answer. When running a single amp patch is it better to pan the mixer hard left and right, or center?


----------



## Stijnson

Hey guys, I'm going to buy a synth/keyboard soon since my stepdaughter has started with piano lessons, and I have always wanted to learn it too. So I was considering buying a synth of some sorts (with lots of sounds etc) so she and I can play it with headphones for example. I'd rather not get a MIDI keyboard because I don't want to have to connect it to a computer all the time. 

Anyway, is there any way to also record the synth/keyboard sounds through the POD into my daw? Using it as an interface. Or do i just plug the aux from the sytnh into my line in on the laptop?

I have this feeling that the pod will let me down in this department, advertised as an interface too, but probably doesn't have the capabilities of a real interface... Or am I wrong?


----------



## RickyCigs

heres something that might interest quite a lot of you guys. 

a cheap alternative for cab sims! 
AMT Electronics Chameleon CAB CN-1 - Speaker Cabinet Emulator

im actually planning on buying a couple pedals from these guys. wasnt planning on getting this one, but i might have to lol


----------



## Stijnson

Kristianx510 said:


> I'm pretty sure the has been answers but I can't seem to find the answer. When running a single amp patch is it better to pan the mixer hard left and right, or center?


 
Pan the path with the amp centered, and then mute the other one.

That AMT thing looks appealing! Smart idea, just a stomp box with tweakable IR's in it kind of..? Imagine a pedal into which you can load your Redwirez impulses, pre-amp in front, done!


----------



## RickyCigs

Stijnson said:


> Pan the path with the amp centered, and then mute the other one.
> 
> That AMT thing looks appealing! Smart idea, just a stomp box with tweakable IR's in it kind of..? Imagine a pedal into which you can load your Redwirez impulses, pre-amp in front, done!




its called a two notes torpedo c.a.b. lol


----------



## bloodnail

Hey guys i'm going FRFR with my hd500,should i use the full amp models or just the pre's with this set up?


----------



## Fretless

Stijnson said:


> Hey guys, I'm going to buy a synth/keyboard soon since my stepdaughter has started with piano lessons, and I have always wanted to learn it too. So I was considering buying a synth of some sorts (with lots of sounds etc) so she and I can play it with headphones for example. I'd rather not get a MIDI keyboard because I don't want to have to connect it to a computer all the time.
> 
> Anyway, is there any way to also record the synth/keyboard sounds through the POD into my daw? Using it as an interface. Or do i just plug the aux from the sytnh into my line in on the laptop?
> 
> I have this feeling that the pod will let me down in this department, advertised as an interface too, but probably doesn't have the capabilities of a real interface... Or am I wrong?



Just run the output from the synth into the pod it will work just fine.


----------



## RickyCigs

bloodnail said:


> Hey guys i'm going FRFR with my hd500,should i use the full amp models or just the pre's with this set up?



Full. Pre's are for use as a preamp. Unless you want your tone to be thin, sterile, lame and dry up girls vaginas.


----------



## bloodnail

Lol,awesome,thanks Ricky.I don't really like the cab sims so maybe I should just go power amp and cab.have you had experience with both setups?


----------



## RickyCigs

bloodnail said:


> Lol,awesome,thanks Ricky.I don't really like the cab sims so maybe I should just go power amp and cab.have you had experience with both setups?



Consider the pedal I just posted earlier today. Using that for cab sims with an frfr setup could get you some pretty killer results. 

A power amp and cab will always be a lot more weight to carry.


----------



## bloodnail

Alright I'll check it out man,thanks for the help


----------



## MobiusR

RickyCigs said:


> The tpa is deinitely better. I find that most of the pre-only models are crap though. The bogner pre has no attack at all.
> 
> Try out the tse x50 using just its power amp. I'm gonna do a comparison of the three soon.



I use the x50 as a power amp on my band's recordings. I use impulses rather than the stocks cause I just can't stand them anymore.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Do you guys using impulses just use the free ones (Sneap Edge, catharsis, etc.), or do you find the Redwirez/OwnHammer ones are worth the price? I've got a huge folder of free impulses from the Sneap forums, but other than Recabinet (which I tend to find is realistic but very boxy), I've never paid for IRs.


----------



## progman

Don't mean to hijack the thread, I just need two questions answered. Since the 500 is pretty complex, I have been mostly going on to line6 customtone and downloading patches and then tweaking to taste. I have been using the looper function a lot to make practicing more fun. The problem is that most of the patches have different volumes. Some patches are so much louder that I can't use other patches with them using the looper. I know about the volume knob on the front but that is just a master. Where within the chain of an individual patch can I raise the general volume without effecting the overall tone?

Another question. I was looking through my old gear in storage, and I actually found my old Roland GR-30 Guitar Synthesizer. Any Idea how I could connect it to the pod? I was looking online and people still use this thing, so I must be able to.---Thanks


----------



## leechmasterargentina

progman said:


> Don't mean to hijack the thread, I just need two questions answered. Since the 500 is pretty complex, I have been mostly going on to line6 customtone and downloading patches and then tweaking to taste. I have been using the looper function a lot to make practicing more fun. The problem is that most of the patches have different volumes. Some patches are so much louder that I can't use other patches with them using the looper. I know about the volume knob on the front but that is just a master. Where within the chain of an individual patch can I raise the general volume without effecting the overall tone?
> 
> Another question. I was looking through my old gear in storage, and I actually found my old Roland GR-30 Guitar Synthesizer. Any Idea how I could connect it to the pod? I was looking online and people still use this thing, so I must be able to.---Thanks



I agree the HD500 is complex, but that's just proof of it's almost endless capabilities. I recommend you go through all Line 6's manuals and then hit Meambobbo's tone guide to go even deeper.

So far, I've never found patches made by others that please my ear. Maybe it's because they were made using different guitars/pickups/strings.

As to the sinthetizer, first check the HD500 sinthetizer set; you may find something better or that avoids making and external connection and having 2 pieces of gear running. You can hook them by plugging your guitar sinthesizer into the send/return loop and adding that into the chain of the pod.


----------



## RickyCigs

progman said:


> Don't mean to hijack the thread, I just need two questions answered. Since the 500 is pretty complex, I have been mostly going on to line6 customtone and downloading patches and then tweaking to taste. I have been using the looper function a lot to make practicing more fun. The problem is that most of the patches have different volumes. Some patches are so much louder that I can't use other patches with them using the looper. I know about the volume knob on the front but that is just a master. Where within the chain of an individual patch can I raise the general volume without effecting the overall tone?
> 
> Another question. I was looking through my old gear in storage, and I actually found my old Roland GR-30 Guitar Synthesizer. Any Idea how I could connect it to the pod? I was looking online and people still use this thing, so I must be able to.---Thanks



The volume on the amp model doesn't effect the tone unless you go to high which will give you digital clipping.


----------



## RickyCigs

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Do you guys using impulses just use the free ones (Sneap Edge, catharsis, etc.), or do you find the Redwirez/OwnHammer ones are worth the price? I've got a huge folder of free impulses from the Sneap forums, but other than Recabinet (which I tend to find is realistic but very boxy), I've never paid for IRs.



I only use redwirez because I have the big box set. Free ones are good too. 

Redwirez and recabinet sound boxy for one simple, yet complicated reason. They are both made using power amps that have nearly zero coloration of the tone. What this means is that the impulse is a result of EVERY frequency coming through the speaker. Each speaker will sound different because of different magnets, peak frequencies and such, but most guitar power amps also have peak frequencies and different cutoffs. 

This is why an impulse made from say, a 5150 power section will sound more "natural" without any eq'ing. That being said, its better to capture everything and eq out what you don't like than to capture some frequencies that may not sound as good with different setups, and then need to boost excessively. 

Hope this helps a few people!


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

RickyCigs said:


> I only use redwirez because I have the big box set. Free ones are good too.
> 
> Redwirez and recabinet sound boxy for one simple, yet complicated reason. They are both made using power amps that have nearly zero coloration of the tone. What this means is that the impulse is a result of EVERY frequency coming through the speaker. Each speaker will sound different because of different magnets, peak frequencies and such, but most guitar power amps also have peak frequencies and different cutoffs.
> 
> This is why an impulse made from say, a 5150 power section will sound more "natural" without any eq'ing. That being said, its better to capture everything and eq out what you don't like than to capture some frequencies that may not sound as good with different setups, and then need to boost excessively.
> 
> Hope this helps a few people!



Interesting, thanks for the detailed reply! I guess my frustration is in shaping some of the higher-quality but less mix-ready IRs, like Redwirez and Recab, to get a tone that sounds beefy and tight in the context of the song, which is why I tend to revert back to the POD cabs or s preshigh; sterile as they can be at times, they're very tight, especially in the lower end of the frequency spectrum.


----------



## Fretless

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Interesting, thanks for the detailed reply! I guess my frustration is in shaping some of the higher-quality but less mix-ready IRs, like Redwirez and Recab, to get a tone that sounds beefy and tight in the context of the song, which is why I tend to revert back to the POD cabs or s preshigh; sterile as they can be at times, they're very tight, especially in the lower end of the frequency spectrum.



You can always look into Wall of Sound III from Two Notes. It's practically a Torpedo C.A.B for your computer. You have to buy each individual cab, but the tones that you can get are absolutely amazing in my opinion. Here's a clip from a band that I am working with right now. We recorded this the other day and there are no outside effects other than Wall of Sound III and my pod on the guitars and bass. https://soundcloud.com/fretless-1/nothing-but-a-memory/s-fwIPt


----------



## progman

leechmasterargentina said:


> I agree the HD500 is complex, but that's just proof of it's almost endless capabilities. I recommend you go through all Line 6's manuals and then hit Meambobbo's tone guide to go even deeper.
> 
> So far, I've never found patches made by others that please my ear. Maybe it's because they were made using different guitars/pickups/strings.
> 
> As to the sinthetizer, first check the HD500 sinthetizer set; you may find something better or that avoids making and external connection and having 2 pieces of gear running. You can hook them by plugging your guitar sinthesizer into the send/return loop and adding that into the chain of the pod.



So if I go to set up a new tone, where in the chain of the pod is Roland located? How does the pod locate/detect the Roland?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

progman said:


> So if I go to set up a new tone, where in the chain of the pod is Roland located? How does the pod locate/detect the Roland?



It doesn't detect it. I assume since it's a guitar sinthesizer, the roland must have an input and an output. Plug the input of the roland to the Send of the POD, and the output of the Roland to the Return of the POD. This is not plug-and-play, so it doesn't auto detect it. After you plug the cables, look through the effects a send/return loop to add to the chain. You'll be able to switch it on and off when properly configured as any effect. After you add it and you're sure it's on, check that the Roland is on and the input and output levels are average.


----------



## bouVIP

I'm expecting my Pro X tomorrow and wanted to ask a tone question.

I suck at creating tones and am bad at distinguishing tones so I rely on the custom tones online and was wondering which tone online best matches the one in this song. 



Help this tone noob  It'd be much appreciated.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

bouVIP said:


> I'm expecting my Pro X tomorrow and wanted to ask a tone question.
> 
> I suck at creating tones and am bad at distinguishing tones so I rely on the custom tones online and was wondering which tone online best matches the one in this song.
> 
> 
> 
> Help this tone noob  It'd be much appreciated.




Couple of things. First, not to squash your enthusiasm, but if you rely on tones from other people, your tones aren't going to sound good. They're made to sound good with other peoples' guitars, pickups, strings, and fingers, and especially with an artificial modeler, the settings make a huge difference. I actually find it's easier to start with a blank patch rather than try to modify someone else's. 

Second, if the gear in that video is actually in the song (which isn't necessarily the case), they're using a bunch of different amps. I think one guitarist was using a Bogner with an Orange cab, and the other was using an ENGL Savage with an ENGL cab. Much to my frustration, there's no Orange amp or cab in the HD. The only Bogner is an Uberschall model, which sounds great once you tweak it a bit. 

But I think those amps might have been for show, honestly, since it just sounds like a cranked Triple Rectifier with a lot of mids, which is your best bet for achieving that sound.


----------



## bouVIP

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Couple of things. First, not to squash your enthusiasm, but if you rely on tones from other people, your tones aren't going to sound good. They're made to sound good with other peoples' guitars, pickups, strings, and fingers, and especially with an artificial modeler, the settings make a huge difference. I actually find it's easier to start with a blank patch rather than try to modify someone else's.
> 
> Second, if the gear in that video is actually in the song (which isn't necessarily the case), they're using a bunch of different amps. I think one guitarist was using a Bogner with an Orange cab, and the other was using an ENGL Savage with an ENGL cab. Much to my frustration, there's no Orange amp or cab in the HD. The only Bogner is an Uberschall model, which sounds great once you tweak it a bit.
> 
> But I think those amps might have been for show, honestly, since it just sounds like a cranked Triple Rectifier with a lot of mids, which is your best bet for achieving that sound.



That's true, but I was just planning to use the custom tone not edit it (not that it's any better) but I will try to make my own tone from scratch.

The gear in the video is like a simplified version of their live gear. The lead guitarist uses a Bogner Ecstasy 101b and Ecstacy custom through 2 orange cabs. The rhythm guitarist uses 2 ENGL Special Editions(E670) through an ENGL Cab and Bogner Cab.

Thank you so much though for the help and advices! Will try to create my own tone now!


----------



## progman

RickyCigs said:


> The volume on the amp model doesn't effect the tone unless you go to high which will give you digital clipping.



I am in a chain at the amp model and I can't figure out where the general volume is for the model. Which knob will get me to it? Can someone give me some quick directions?


----------



## RickyCigs

progman said:


> I am in a chain at the amp model and I can't figure out where the general volume is for the model. Which knob will get me to it? Can someone give me some quick directions?



The one labelled volume.... Not master volume. Volume. Says it right on the unit.


----------



## CTID

As rude and off-putting as this might be: Units like this, Axe-Fx, and pretty much all modelers are best utilized with experimentation. Nothing frustrates me like seeing someone get a piece of gear and not even attempt to figure out how to use it, much preferring to get other people to walk them through it, or just download someone else's patches, and usually still complain about how it doesn't sound how they want.


----------



## bouVIP

CTID said:


> As rude and off-putting as this might be: Units like this, Axe-Fx, and pretty much all modelers are best utilized with experimentation. Nothing frustrates me like seeing someone get a piece of gear and not even attempt to figure out how to use it, much preferring to get other people to walk them through it, or just download someone else's patches, and usually still complain about how it doesn't sound how they want.



I didn't mean for my post to sound like I was lazy and not willing to figure out the tones myself. I just wanted a tone similar so I could see how it's set up and get a basic idea. I'm decent at getting a tone from amps, but given the array of options on modelers it's a bit overwhelming! (Also not very knowledgeable with pedals or dealing with noise gates or compressions)


Anyways excuses aside I just got my POD and after work going to start working on a tone. Hoping I can get feedback from this thread once I finish.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

With any Line6 product, from POD Farm to XT to HD, just do this:

-Noise gate until the sounds when you're not playing go away
-Screamer with distortion on 0 and drive on 100
-Amp with everything at 50

Play from there, and adjust the amp to complement the characteristics of the cab. Start with the basics and you can't go wrong.


----------



## RickyCigs

CTID said:


> As rude and off-putting as this might be: Units like this, Axe-Fx, and pretty much all modelers are best utilized with experimentation. Nothing frustrates me like seeing someone get a piece of gear and not even attempt to figure out how to use it, much preferring to get other people to walk them through it, or just download someone else's patches, and usually still complain about how it doesn't sound how they want.



I went on a rant like this with my wife earlier after the "which knob controls the volume" post. It seems like people are scared to turn knobs on a unit that saves the position. Just save the damn preset and start turning. If you do t like what you did, you can go right bak to how it was...


On my Facebook pod hd group this one guy keeps asking everyone how to set up his noise gates for djent. Been posting for months and asked a guy that got his pod three days ago.... I clearly told him that every guitar/setup is different. Just adjust them until you get what you want. I also mentioned that djent is more in the playing than the gates. You can't get a tight tone if your playing is sloppy no matter how you set your gates....


----------



## progman

RickyCigs said:


> I went on a rant like this with my wife earlier after the "which knob controls the volume" post. It seems like people are scared to turn knobs on a unit that saves the position. Just save the damn preset and start turning. If you do t like what you did, you can go right bak to how it was...
> 
> 
> On my Facebook pod hd group this one guy keeps asking everyone how to set up his noise gates for djent. Been posting for months and asked a guy that got his pod three days ago.... I clearly told him that every guitar/setup is different. Just adjust them until you get what you want. I also mentioned that djent is more in the playing than the gates. You can't get a tight tone if your playing is sloppy no matter how you set your gates....



Your right guys, my bad. I have not touched the knobs on the right side of the pod since my initial set up (except the master). I tweaked them until I felt I got the best sound for the majority of tones I was using, then stopped touching them. I didn't even think about it. I thought the manipulation would be within the modeler block of the screen using knobs 1-4. 

I have been using custom tones patches to learn the unit. Instead of creating a tone from the ground up, I take a tone I like and deconstruct it to figure out what the unit can do, what sounds good, and how to make it sound better. When I only have an hour to practice a night, I don't want to spend that whole hour creating a tone.


----------



## RickyCigs

progman said:


> When I only have an hour to practice a night, I don't want to spend that whole hour creating a tone.



Then you bought the wrong piece of gear....


----------



## progman

RickyCigs said:


> Then you bought the wrong piece of gear....



My idiot moment aside, I have learned a lot about the the pod over the past month. It is not like I have a timetable or anything. It may take me a few months, but I will get it. I have a Digitech RP500, but I wanted something of a higher caliber.


----------



## AaronGraves

I got my HD Pro a year ago, and as of about a month or so ago, I have finally found the perfect sounding patch for MYSELF. Everyone has their own opinions on what sounds good, but it all comes down to personal preference. This unit has a TON of capabilities, but if you're not willing to put in the time and effort to learn it, your tone will sound like poop. If you want a plug and play amp, digital units aren't for you. Do yourself a favor and read Bobbo's guide, read this thread, tweak some knobs, and experiment. That's all it takes.


----------



## Alice AKW

AaronGraves said:


> I got my HD Pro a year ago, and as of about a month or so ago, I have finally found the perfect sounding patch for MYSELF. Everyone has their own opinions on what sounds good, but it all comes down to personal preference. This unit has a TON of capabilities, but if you're not willing to put in the time and effort to learn it, your tone will sound like poop. If you want a plug and play amp, digital units aren't for you. Do yourself a favor and read Bobbo's guide, read this thread, tweak some knobs, and experiment. That's all it takes.



I want to hear this patch!


----------



## bouVIP

Spent some time working on my Tone today. So far it sounds like this...Any good?

https://soundcloud.com/bouvip/falilv-tone-demo


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Turn the gain down and toss a screamer in front of the amp if you haven't already. What's your signal chain look like?


----------



## bouVIP

This is what I have right now. I feel like I'm missing something, but not sure what it is yet. More tinkering time~


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Well, you are using a Fender Blackface as a cab hahah. Get rid of that and put a Treadplate or an XXL in there. Turn both your drives down to 50 as well, decrease the mids a bit, and turn the bias/bias x on both amps to 30 or 40. I would also start with just one amp, and go from there if you feel like it needs some additional flavor.


----------



## RickyCigs

bouVIP said:


> This is what I have right now. I feel like I'm missing something, but not sure what it is yet. More tinkering time~



As was said, WAY less gain. Turn your drive down to around 30-40% and your master up a bit higher. The power amp distortion is really nice on the uber. You should also mess with your sag, hum and bias settings. They are your friend. 

I would also say that your missing a noise gate, but that's just my preference.


----------



## macgruber

also turn down the E.R. on your second amp, and drop the decay on your noise gate to 0% - that'll tighten up things.


----------



## bouVIP

Thanks for all the help guys! I'm slowly starting to figure out what everything does and what I am looking for and you guys are helping me learn a lot.

I've always thought more distortion was better, but my current Tone with everyone's suggestions sound "crunchier". It's still not that good yet, but I still need to learn what the bias and hum things do.


edit: Turned down the Threshold and it came out a bit better.

https://soundcloud.com/bouvip/falilv-demo-3


----------



## evan9198

MY 6505+ is currently out of commission so I had to use the HD500 to get as close as possible to my Peavey's tone. This is what I came up with. What do you guys think?

https://soundcloud.com/evan9198/puredemo


----------



## RndmSmpl

evan9198 said:


> MY 6505+ is currently out of commission so I had to use the HD500 to get as close as possible to my Peavey's tone. This is what I came up with. What do you guys think?
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/evan9198/puredemo



Darn nice! Sounds definitely like Peavy Ballpark. Might you share that patch, sir?


----------



## Leuchty

Yeah wow that sounds damn good! Well done! 

What amp are you using?


----------



## bouVIP

That sounds awesome! O_O


----------



## RickyCigs

I would even be interested in that patch lol and that's not like me...


----------



## Alice AKW

evan9198 said:


> MY 6505+ is currently out of commission so I had to use the HD500 to get as close as possible to my Peavey's tone. This is what I came up with. What do you guys think?
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/evan9198/puredemo



Wow dude, please share that patch, that sounds fantastic o.o


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Turn the gain down and toss a screamer in front of the amp if you haven't already. What's your signal chain look like?



Another thing i'm finding that really helps keep the amp like tone shining through is turning the level on screamer down well below 100. So for my "chug" patch, in order to still keep note definition and clarity, i might have the recto model with gain around 35%, then the screamer with gain at 0 and level at 60. This tightens things up while still keeping the amp from over saturating - and also reduces fizziness. I should note i'm using the Pod live mainly with power amp and cab. I also prefer the presence close to 0, but the treble around 60-70% to keep the highs sweet.


----------



## fps

bouVIP said:


> Thanks for all the help guys! I'm slowly starting to figure out what everything does and what I am looking for and you guys are helping me learn a lot.
> 
> I've always thought more distortion was better, but my current Tone with everyone's suggestions sound "crunchier". It's still not that good yet, but I still need to learn what the bias and hum things do.
> 
> 
> edit: Turned down the Threshold and it came out a bit better.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/bouvip/falilv-demo-3



Personally I wouldn't turn the threshold to zero, that might just be me. I wouldn't take too much of the treble out with the screamer either, again just me. But I don't know what tone you're after!


----------



## RickyCigs

alright, so i couldnt wait for that peavey patch to be shared with us. so i revised my 5150 patch. heres a sample! https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/final-5150-patch

ill post the patch after work! i just dont have enough time right now as im on my lunch break lol

edit: i had time! http://line6.com/customtone/tone/244285/


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Post that 5150 patch!!



VBCheeseGrater said:


> Another thing i'm finding that really helps keep the amp like tone shining through is turning the level on screamer down well below 100. So for my "chug" patch, in order to still keep note definition and clarity, i might have the recto model with gain around 35%, then the screamer with gain at 0 and level at 60. This tightens things up while still keeping the amp from over saturating - and also reduces fizziness. I should note i'm using the Pod live mainly with power amp and cab. I also prefer the presence close to 0, but the treble around 60-70% to keep the highs sweet.



Yeah, I prefer the tightness of the screamer at 100, but it tends to make screeching noises when I do palm mutes, I think because my guitar's pickups run pretty hot. The tube drive is another way of getting that tightness without overloading the chain, in my experience.


----------



## evan9198

Thanks for the kind words! I was really pissed when my amp went out during the recording of my EP. lol. 
Sorry guys, I was in class and now I am at work. I will post the patch later on today when I get home.


----------



## evan9198

Here is the tone I used to emulate my 6505+ for my song Pure on the HD500. Sorry it took me so long to actually put it up on here. 
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/244369/

https://soundcloud.com/evan9198/pure-completed-version


----------



## leechmasterargentina

evan9198 said:


> Here is the tone I used to emulate my 6505+ for my song Pure on the HD500. Sorry it took me so long to actually put it up on here.
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/244369/
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/evan9198/pure-completed-version



Man! Great tone! I heard it on the crappy laptop speakers and it really stands out. I'm gonna check it out when I come back to my place from a small trip I have to make. To be honest, I don't know the sound of a 6505+ amp, but I like the sound of this patch.


----------



## fraxtal

Damn rick damn! you've made me re-evaluate my tones now. that is by far the smoothest distortion i've ever heard out of the pod. 4 titties up!!


----------



## RickyCigs

fraxtal said:


> Damn rick damn! you've made me re-evaluate my tones now. that is by far the smoothest distortion i've ever heard out of the pod. 4 titties up!!



Haha thanks! This tone will definitely hold me over for a while. Well... Hopefully lol


----------



## Nahkaparoni

Damn, I'm torn between two options. Either getting a Pod HD Pro or Axe FX. I wouldn't mind saving the money I'd be left with if I got the Pod. I rarely use other effects than delay + reverb to spice up my lead tones. I play mostly high gain stuff and need a clean tone very rarely. I have Kemper but want to get something different to have more options every now and then and I kinda need a second rig for home use/recording. What would you guys do? Are the high gain tones comparable between the two units? I've heard some really amazing Pod HD tones aswell as Axe FX tones so I guess I can't go wrong with either but I still feel I need some help.


----------



## ayaotd

My friend adjusted my pick up height. My pick ups sound tons better, but now all my tones I made before are altered. Is it possible a pick up adjustment can do that much to the tones? I guess it makes sense. I'll have to check your tone after Ricky, I always enjoy seeing what you come up with.


----------



## CTID

ayaotd said:


> My friend adjusted my pick up height. My pick ups sound tons better, but now all my tones I made before are altered. *Is it possible a pick up adjustment can do that much to the tones?* I guess it makes sense. I'll have to check your tone after Ricky, I always enjoy seeing what you come up with.



Yes. The distance affects the output because they're "hearing" less of the strings, since they're further away.


----------



## ayaotd

I had recorded seven songs with my previous tones I had crafted. They sound weird now. I am going to have to start over tonight with a blank patch and bring up Meamabbo's guide. My problem with making a new main tone is I feel like I am going to want to go back and re-record everything. The POD is such an interesting device. I am not a tone master like some of you guys, but I feel like after playing around with tones for a few months/seeing the difference in sound with my pick up adjustment/random experimenting, I will have a much better grasp of approaching. The guide will even make more sense now!


----------



## RickyCigs

ayaotd said:


> My friend adjusted my pick up height. My pick ups sound tons better, but now all my tones I made before are altered. Is it possible a pick up adjustment can do that much to the tones? I guess it makes sense. I'll have to check your tone after Ricky, I always enjoy seeing what you come up with.



Haha good to hear


----------



## Stijnson

Good sounding patch Rickycigs! Tweaked it a little to my own setup but I get better results then when using the TSEx-50 with IR's.

Do you do any post EQ'ing to these sound demos you make?


----------



## RickyCigs

Stijnson said:


> Good sounding patch Rickycigs! Tweaked it a little to my own setup but I get better results then when using the TSEx-50 with IR's.
> 
> Do you do any post EQ'ing to these sound demos you make?



None. I do all my hi/low pass on the pod so there's really no need to. 

For some things I like the x50 and the lepou legion better than this tone, but this one is also killer. Saves on processing power too. Superior drummer eats up a lot more than ezdrummer lol


----------



## Stijnson

> None. I do all my hi/low pass on the pod so there's really no need to.
> 
> For some things I like the x50 and the lepou legion better than this tone, but this one is also killer. Saves on processing power too. Superior drummer eats up a lot more than ezdrummer lol


 
Nice, thanks for the reply man. I haven't tried your patch in a mix yet, but your little demos sound very good without any EQ'ing then. I tend to do my hpf and lpf on the POD too, unless I absolutely have to use all the EQ's to take out some nasty frequencies. But I tend to have a Mid-focus on my patches anyway so. As for the tsex-50, I feel it sounds a little grittier and dirtier (in a good way) then what I can achieve with the POD.

Good to know about SD too, im still using EZdrummer with the metalheads expansion and some eq'ing to make it better. But I think my laptop is pretty happy about that!


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Stijnson said:


> Nice, thanks for the reply man. I haven't tried your patch in a mix yet, but your little demos sound very good without any EQ'ing then. I tend to do my hpf and lpf on the POD too, unless I absolutely have to use all the EQ's to take out some nasty frequencies. But I tend to have a Mid-focus on my patches anyway so. As for the tsex-50, I feel it sounds a little grittier and dirtier (in a good way) then what I can achieve with the POD.
> 
> Good to know about SD too, im still using EZdrummer with the metalheads expansion and some eq'ing to make it better. But I think my laptop is pretty happy about that!



If I could make a recommendation, sell Metalheads on ebay or something and get Metal Machine. I've found the latter is far more highly regarded. I have it and I've definitely plopped it down in a few mixes without any changes whatsoever hahah. Case in point:

https://soundcloud.com/hes-dead-jim/of-the-kingdom-of-darkness


----------



## RickyCigs

Metal machine is definitely better. Superior drummer just has a lot more options so I prefer it to ezdrummer. For example, you can load multiple kicks at the same time and process them differently. 

The x-50 is grittier which I definitely like. I use it a lot more than my pod these days. It's just easier to not turn on my computer sometimes. 

I may try and get my 5150 patch a little grittier for my personal use by just adding some higher end before the amp. Exactly what I did in my true grit patch.


----------



## MF_Kitten

The S/PDIF output on my HD500 has started wiggling, and is kinda loose... I opened it up and found a place to stick some pretty dense foam to counteract it and give it more resistance when pushing in cables, but this doesn't bode very well at all. Some day in the future it's going to give.


----------



## surfthealien

Just scored a sweet deal on a ec1000. Did the 18v mod to it, tweaked my lead tone some. Ive got to try out your new patch Rick. Also the patch evan9198 posted. 

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/not-bad-kid-not-bad-at-all


----------



## AaronGraves

This one's for Kane Wolf! Here's my Hades patch! \m/

https://soundcloud.com/aaron-graves/new-riffage


----------



## RickyCigs

surfthealien said:


> Just scored a sweet deal on a ec1000. Did the 18v mod to it, tweaked my lead tone some. Ive got to try out your new patch Rick. Also the patch evan9198 posted.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/not-bad-kid-not-bad-at-all



I wanna hear your demo of my patch! 

I LOVE ec-1000's. I regret selling mine. It was a nice transparent green with the quilted maple top and pearl binding. I'm a sucker for green guitars....


----------



## ZachK

surfthealien said:


> Just scored a sweet deal on a ec1000. Did the 18v mod to it, tweaked my lead tone some. Ive got to try out your new patch Rick. Also the patch evan9198 posted.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/not-bad-kid-not-bad-at-all



I swear that is THE lead tone I've been chasing for the last three months.

Tell me your secrets. 

On a side note, I got a LTD M-1000 with EMG 81's, so probably Friday night I'll record some stuff with it, I've been working on a rhythm tone for a bit now. In the vein of Lamb of God's New American Gospel/As The Palace Burns era stuff.


----------



## surfthealien

RickyCigs said:


> I wanna hear your demo of my patch!
> 
> I LOVE ec-1000's. I regret selling mine. It was a nice transparent green with the quilted maple top and pearl binding. I'm a sucker for green guitars....



Yeah man I am loving this thing. It's half step down now I think I'll leave it that way. Ill totally demo your patch. I'll start work on it tonight and post here late tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## surfthealien

ZachK said:


> I swear that is THE lead tone I've been chasing for the last three months.
> 
> Tell me your secrets.
> 
> On a side note, I got a LTD M-1000 with EMG 81's, so probably Friday night I'll record some stuff with it, I've been working on a rhythm tone for a bit now. In the vein of Lamb of God's New American Gospel/As The Palace Burns era stuff.



The 18v's really helped this guitar. More headroom and better dynamics. That lead tone I used a single slo100 I'll post the patch. A big part of my leads are the pinch's I get them as often as I can wherever I can.


----------



## Alice AKW

AaronGraves said:


> This one's for Kane Wolf! Here's my Hades patch! \m/
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/aaron-graves/new-riffage



Sounds pretty damned sweet man! Just the same type of growl I like in a lot of my tones. Good work man.


----------



## AaronGraves

Kane_Wolf said:


> Sounds pretty damned sweet man! Just the same type of growl I like in a lot of my tones. Good work man.



Thanks dude! I'm super happy with it! \m/


----------



## Lianoroto

surfthealien said:


> Just scored a sweet deal on a ec1000. Did the 18v mod to it, tweaked my lead tone some. Ive got to try out your new patch Rick. Also the patch evan9198 posted.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/not-bad-kid-not-bad-at-all



Ok seriously, what did you do to your rhythm-tone? I got a sudden urge for a tone just like that when I listened to your clip. I'm guessing a SLO, maybe?


----------



## RickyCigs

Lianoroto said:


> Ok seriously, what did you do to your rhythm-tone? I got a sudden urge for a tone just like that when I listened to your clip. I'm guessing a SLO, maybe?



i may be wrong but hes been using my intervals patch a lot lately so it could be that lol


----------



## Deadnightshade

Can you shine a light on my thoughts about low passing the guitars using the mid focus eq?Right now I have two ways of approach that I continuously go back and forth to:

-low freq (let's say 78%,sometimes even lower but above 70%))+higher q (of course less than 55%,let's say 40%)

pros:retains all of the attack

cons:the more abrupt cut leaves a small taste of non-natural tone

-high freq (let's say 88%) + lower q (let's say 18%)

pros:sounds more natural,as the cut is smoother

cons:cuts off a bit of the attack (the amount tuned with the q.leaving freq intact),while some high frequencies bleed through cause the low pass is set higher


What do you guys think?


----------



## surfthealien

Lianoroto said:


> Ok seriously, what did you do to your rhythm-tone? I got a sudden urge for a tone just like that when I listened to your clip. I'm guessing a SLO, maybe?



Good call it is a slo. Those are my warren demartini patches I'll post em up if you want em. Rick I've started the demo for the 5150 patch I'm really liking it when I convert it all of the amp and cab dep's are in the middle I moved them around obviously but I'm curious as to where you set them. Oh and thanks for all the feedback guys if you like the 80's stuff I do I'll put up much more for you.


----------



## surfthealien

RickyCigs said:


> i may be wrong but hes been using my intervals patch a lot lately so it could be that lol



I do use the crap out of this patch! For my more modern stuff it's been my go to tone.Throw some delay on it and it's not bad for leads either.


----------



## RickyCigs

surfthealien said:


> Good call it is a slo. Those are my warren demartini patches I'll post em up if you want em. Rick I've started the demo for the 5150 patch I'm really liking it when I convert it all of the amp and cab dep's are in the middle I moved them around obviously but I'm curious as to where you set them. Oh and thanks for all the feedback guys if you like the 80's stuff I do I'll put up much more for you.



Master is at 75 I think bias is at 90 bias x at 50 resonance, thump and decay all at 25%


----------



## bouVIP

Hey guys! Had my pod for about a week now, and I currently have 2 tones.

https://soundcloud.com/bouvip/oor-demo

I used the Bogner 1 for the lead part and the rhythm is modeled using the Marshall JCM-800. Any critiques?


----------



## CTID

It sounds to me like the rhythm track is just one track center-panned. If it is, track it twice and pan it left and right. I like to do about 40-45% each direction, personally, but YMMV


----------



## fiveyears

evan9198 said:


> Here is the tone I used to emulate my 6505+ for my song Pure on the HD500. Sorry it took me so long to actually put it up on here.
> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/244369/
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/evan9198/pure-completed-version



This sounds amazing. When I download it, It appears way to have way too much bass for my setup. Which would be the most effective way of bringing out more clarity?


----------



## ZachK

Finally had the time to sit down and create some tones an record them, just messed around with some ideas I've been playing with for a long time. Hopefully once I get better software I can do a full piece. 

Lead tone is an Angel F-Ball with EQ/Delay
Rhythm is a Brit-800 model
I played the rhythm tone with a bass octaver on one track

I'm gonna go back at it after work tomorrow and polish it up, do some panning etc.

Tell me what you think! I need some feedback on this one. 

https://soundcloud.com/zacharyk/ltd-m-1000-pod-tone-demo


----------



## surfthealien

Ok here is the demo I did for rick's 5150 patch. The solo is my own lead patch and I think it and the bass is a little to loud in the mix so I will prob redo this track.

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/rickys-cig


----------



## Alice AKW

Good news guys, I'm getting my POD back to my home in the next few days. I had retweaked all of my patches and made some new ones before this thing burnt out, so I'll have some new tone-age for you all within the week.


----------



## RickyCigs

surfthealien said:


> Ok here is the demo I did for rick's 5150 patch. The solo is my own lead patch and I think it and the bass is a little to loud in the mix so I will prob redo this track.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/rickys-cig




me likey. it sounds like the resonance wasnt turned down though in comparison with my track. could just be your pickups though.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

I posted this in the line 6 forum but ill ask here too...

For those using power amp and guitar cab, do u use the pre models or full? Even though the pres make more sense signal chain-wise, Ive been using full as they sound better playing alone, but with the band they seem to lack some low end and add high end noise to the mix. 

Im going to try the pre only next gig, have all my presets changed over. Curious to hear what others are using.


----------



## fraxtal

Hey VB - power amp i use full amp models , generally all my patches are dual amps with cab turned off and stack front turned on as playing into a marshall 4x12


----------



## RickyCigs

VBCheeseGrater said:


> I posted this in the line 6 forum but ill ask here too...
> 
> For those using power amp and guitar cab, do u use the pre models or full? Even though the pres make more sense signal chain-wise, Ive been using full as they sound better playing alone, but with the band they seem to lack some low end and add high end noise to the mix.
> 
> Im going to try the pre only next gig, have all my presets changed over. Curious to hear what others are using.



If you use the full models with the master dep turned down to around 30 you should get better results than with the pre only models. I find that the bogner in particular has no attack at all and is just complete garbage. The recto pre is pretty good, but not amazing. 

Don't be afraid to use the mid focus as just a low pass and take out the really high end before it even hits your power amp. It will sound more natural.


----------



## RickyCigs

fraxtal said:


> Hey VB - power amp i use full amp models , generally all my patches are dual amps with cab turned off and stack front turned on as playing into a marshall 4x12



I don't quite understand why you would use dual amp if your not using the cab sims. 

Also, stack front is for plugging into the preamp of a stack.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

^^ Ricky i assume he's using two different amps. I stick to single amps. I've also tried turning the master down as you suggested - it's basically like a "mix" knob for the power amp model. If i'm not happy with the results after the next gig i'm going to go back to full models and try your 30% setting. I want to give the pre models a chance in a live setting to compare.


----------



## fraxtal

Two amps - dual Uber - pod into - rocktron velocity in to 4x12 cab. sounds epic.


----------



## fraxtal

How are you running it though cheese using cab sims or no cab ? also amp or studio/line in , big difference in sound


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Fraxtal - I don't use the cab sims at all, and I set it to stack pwr amp - although without cabs on it shouldn't matter IIRC. Pod-->Mesa50/50-->v30/G12t75 cab. 

I use the line in on the back of pod set at the higher gain setting (-10). I used it at +4 for a long time but find -10 gives me more feel with the guitar and makes it easier to dial in my tones

Since your dual amps are the same w/ no cabs, do you just EQ them differently?


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Not sure if there are any interested Recabinet owners here, but I managed to get a pretty sweet tone out of just the Oversize and two 57's with the POD Engl sim:

https://soundcloud.com/hes-dead-jim/the-ayatollah-of-rock-and

edit: realized this was way too muffled, put some presence back in. I'd be happy to share the settings if anybody's interested.


----------



## evan9198

fiveyears said:


> This sounds amazing. When I download it, It appears way to have way too much bass for my setup. Which would be the most effective way of bringing out more clarity?



What is your setup? I would change the studio EQ's Lo Gn from -2.6 to -2.9 or 3. That seems to be a pretty safe zone to tighten the low end up. Drop the SAG a bit and possibly drop the bass in the Tube screamer as well. Hopefully that will clean it up a bit.


----------



## Lianoroto

surfthealien said:


> Good call it is a slo. Those are my warren demartini patches I'll post em up if you want em. Rick I've started the demo for the 5150 patch I'm really liking it when I convert it all of the amp and cab dep's are in the middle I moved them around obviously but I'm curious as to where you set them. Oh and thanks for all the feedback guys if you like the 80's stuff I do I'll put up much more for you.



Plop them up and I'll see if I can steal some tricks. The SLO models are probably my fav among the POD HD models. Use them for almost everything!


----------



## fraxtal

Hey Cheese, how does using the line inputs on the back work ? i use the unbalanced Ouput from pod to poweramp


----------



## Manhell

Hello POD users, I need to ask one question.

I am going to Germany as an exchange student and obviously I cannot take my stuff with me.
I also will probably have the possibility to go play in festivals over europe and maybe a small tour too.

Since in this 2 situations I cannot take my rig with me I was thinking about getting myself a POD HD500 and use it with headphones in Germany and as my main traveling rig in this tour, what do you guys think?

I'm used to good tube amps.

thanks


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Manhell said:


> Hello POD users, I need to ask one question.
> 
> I am going to Germany as an exchange student and obviously I cannot take my stuff with me.
> I also will probably have the possibility to go play in festivals over europe and maybe a small tour too.
> 
> Since in this 2 situations I cannot take my rig with me I was thinking about getting myself a POD HD500 and use it with headphones in Germany and as my main traveling rig in this tour, what do you guys think?
> 
> I'm used to good tube amps.
> 
> thanks



Well, it's not going to be as smooth and tube-y as the amps you're used to, but I think it's perfect for what you're talking about. You may also want to look into the rackmounted HD Pro, since it has some more output options, though it lacks the pedal on the 500.

Only problem is that you're either going to have to route the sound directly out of the POD into the PA using the POD's decent-to-mediocre cab sims, or buy a power amp and a cab, which I gather will take some tweaking to sound good. Other people are better versed in the POD's output options than I am, though, so I'll let them address that issue.


----------



## RickyCigs

i'd chime in, but im a stupid dummy and ive only had my pod for a few days.


----------



## Manhell

well if it involves cabs then no, my goal was to take the POD and the POD alone, the rack one needs pedalboard so it's a no.


----------



## Stijnson

It's probably the best solution to get a POD. Unless you can spend the extra money and get an axe fx I guess...
With some nice headphones you can get very satisfying results with the pod, and the option to play live by plugging it directly into the PA too.


----------



## macgruber

anybody have a clue if line 6 is gonna drop any firmware updates anytime soon? its been a year!


----------



## jmeezle

I used my Pod HD500 + Redwirez in this clip with Ola's "Handjob" patch. I think it turned out pretty good.

https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/ho-chi-minh-clip


----------



## GunpointMetal

macgruber said:


> anybody have a clue if line 6 is gonna drop any firmware updates anytime soon? its been a year!


 
I'm sure if they do it will be six weeks after they announce and it won't do anything any of the users have asked for 'cept maybe a new model or two....All they seem to give a shit about is the StageSource shit, iOS shit, and wireless shit...


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Finally I could give a try to latest Peavey patches posted in here. Sadly, results were almost the same to most of the patches I've tried from Meambobbo's and Rick; either they seem to be low on gain (not volume but distortion) or they are unbalanced as regards to highs. One of the patches has the right amount of distortion but the highs are excessive. The other one seems balanced in it's eq but gain seems low so palm mutes doesn't sound heavy.

I've tried these with the PAD switch on and the Guitar/Variax configuration (Don't remember if one of them were dual). Guitar is an Ibanez RG827QMZ with a D-Activator on the bridge. When using dual cabs I use Guitar/Same configuration so it feeds properly both lines. I've monitored these patches on my M-Audio AV40 monitors.

On the other hand, I'm beginning to get pleasant patches using Meambobbo's suggestions which apply to some of the patches here, that is using the Screamer before the amp and the mid focus EQ after the Amp section. When I get something worthy I'll post it here.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

jmeezle said:


> I used my Pod HD500 + Redwirez in this clip with Ola's "Handjob" patch. I think it turned out pretty good.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/ho-chi-minh-clip



Did you use the regular amp model or just the pre? Redwirez were recorded with solid state power amps IIRC.


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Finally I could give a try to latest Peavey patches posted in here. Sadly, results were almost the same to most of the patches I've tried from Meambobbo's and Rick; either they seem to be low on gain (not volume but distortion) or they are unbalanced as regards to highs. One of the patches has the right amount of distortion but the highs are excessive. The other one seems balanced in it's eq but gain seems low so palm mutes doesn't sound heavy.
> 
> I've tried these with the PAD switch on and the Guitar/Variax configuration (Don't remember if one of them were dual). Guitar is an Ibanez RG827QMZ with a D-Activator on the bridge. When using dual cabs I use Guitar/Same configuration so it feeds properly both lines. I've monitored these patches on my M-Audio AV40 monitors.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm beginning to get pleasant patches using Meambobbo's suggestions which apply to some of the patches here, that is using the Screamer before the amp and the mid focus EQ after the Amp section. When I get something worthy I'll post it here.




Turn the gain up?  I make all my patches for quad tracking, meaning less gain. Once you have 4 tracks there is plenty of gain.


----------



## eastguitar

jmeezle said:


> I used my Pod HD500 + Redwirez in this clip with Ola's "Handjob" patch. I think it turned out pretty good.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/ho-chi-minh-clip



WOW!!! great tone...

to work with POD and Rewirez, your preset is without cab sim???

Greetings!!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> Turn the gain up?  I make all my patches for quad tracking, meaning less gain. Once you have 4 tracks there is plenty of gain.



Lol, then there's the answer. Never tried quad tracking though I always do dual tracking. I guess I aim for that sound, but I could give it a try some day.

Now that you mention it, would it give good results to quad track with dual amp stereo patches? (Like one over the other more than left-right if you know what I mean)


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Lol, then there's the answer. Never tried quad tracking though I always do dual tracking. I guess I aim for that sound, but I could give it a try some day.
> 
> Now that you mention it, would it give good results to quad track with dual amp stereo patches? (Like one over the other more than left-right if you know what I mean)



I'm not too sure. I only use single amp patches with two hard left and two hard right. I haven't even been blending different tones together anymore. I just use two different guitars instead.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> I'm not too sure. I only use single amp patches with two hard left and two hard right. I haven't even been blending different tones together anymore. I just use two different guitars instead.



Yeah, I but my dual patches are with hard left/right settings, though they don't sound as rich as my dual trackings. Still, I though I could record one over the other (without changing sides, as not to blend different amps which would result in a horrible phased sound) and get similar results to quad-tracking.

What has kept me away from quad tracking is that I guess you have to be almost perfect in the performance so in order to get decent note changes, mutes, etc. I think that's enough job to do with dual tracking alone.


----------



## GunpointMetal

So here is the new, useless Firmware update for the HD500....


*Version 2.20.00*
*Released 11/19/13*

Works with:
*POD HD500* *POD HD500 Flash Memory v2.2 RELEASE NOTES *

POD HD500 Flash Memory v2.2 is a FREE firmware update for all POD HD500 users. Before updating your firmware it is strongly recommended that you connect to the POD HD500 Edit application and back up any presets you may wish to keep so you may install the latest factory presets as part of the firmware update.

*Whats New? *

 Significant improvement to the integration of StageSource speakers and DT amplifiers connected via L6 LINK
 Master knob on the POD now attenuates the level sent to connected L6 LINK devices*
 POD output mode defaults to Studio/Direct when connecting StageSource speakers
 StageSource speakers default to Reference (FRFR) mode**

 Preset switching optimizations
 StageSource speakers no longer mute upon preset switching unless the speaker mode differs
 Output of the Looper (in the post position) no longer mutes upon preset switching

 Pressing the Reverse switch while using the Looper's Overdub feature no longer causes audible artifacts

 General bug fixes and optimizations

* Previous firmware versions had no attenuation at the output to L6 LINK connected devices - for the same results simply turn the Master knob to maximum

** Note that any previously saved presets will retain any StageSource speaker modes that were set at the time the POD presets were saved

*Known Issues*

 When mixing both StageSource speakers and DT amplifiers over L6 LINK, DT amps must be connected before any StageSource speakers for audio to pass through to all L6 LINK connected devices

 Variax Workbench HD will not connect via POD HD - use the VDI/USB interface included with your JTV as a workaround

*FAQ*
For more information about POD HD500, the FAQ can be found here

*Advanced Users Guide*
The latest version of the Advanced User's Guide for the POD HD500 can be found here

*OS:* Windows XP, Mac OS X, Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8 ( 790.37 KB ) Get Download 

Guys all got your StageSource speakers ready for the new firmware!? Thanks a whole fvckin ton L6...Thanks a ton.


----------



## Electric Wizard

^You gave me a good scare there, before I read it. I just ordered an ipad this morning for JamUp/BIAS. But nope, feeling even better about it now. Thanks Line 6...


----------



## AaronGraves

jmeezle said:


> I used my Pod HD500 + Redwirez in this clip with Ola's "Handjob" patch. I think it turned out pretty good.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/ho-chi-minh-clip



What Redwirez impulse did you use? Sounds nice and heavy!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

I would at least like to know what are the "bug fixes and optimizations" to know if it's worth taking the time to do a proper update...


----------



## celticelk

In my opinion, expecting a slew of new features from a software update to a product is unrealistic, occasionally bordering on petulant entitlement. Either it was good enough when you bought it, or it wasn't. If it was, then what are you bitching about?. If it wasn't, then why'd you buy it in the first place?


----------



## Alice AKW

celticelk said:


> In my opinion, expecting a slew of new features from a software update to a product is unrealistic, occasionally bordering on petulant entitlement. Either it was good enough when you bought it, or it wasn't. If it was, then what are you bitching about?. If it wasn't, then why'd you buy it in the first place?



The reason people get excited for the updates is they're looking for some new amp models to play around with or some new effects, as they've added those in previous updates.


----------



## Electric Wizard

celticelk said:


> In my opinion, expecting a slew of new features from a software update to a product is unrealistic, occasionally bordering on petulant entitlement. Either it was good enough when you bought it, or it wasn't. If it was, then what are you bitching about?. If it wasn't, then why'd you buy it in the first place?


That comes across a bit harsh.

The pod has been great, however other modelers have been bringing out amps or features that Line 6 hasn't kept up with. I don't think anyone is expecting something over the top, but people here have been asking for a 5150 model or the ability to use external IRs for like 2 years at this point. It's just a little disheartening that they've made the effort to put out new hardware but not address anything that people have been asking about.

Firmware updates keep things fresh, so it's a downer to see Line 6 not really making effort in that regard. Especially when the competition is $20 apps and free VSTs. I don't think it's entitlement to wish that your several hundred dollar unit could keep up with those.


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Yeah, I but my dual patches are with hard left/right settings, though they don't sound as rich as my dual trackings. Still, I though I could record one over the other (without changing sides, as not to blend different amps which would result in a horrible phased sound) and get similar results to quad-tracking.
> 
> What has kept me away from quad tracking is that I guess you have to be almost perfect in the performance so in order to get decent note changes, mutes, etc. I think that's enough job to do with dual tracking alone.



A dual amp patch that's panned left and right will NEVER sound as full as just recording two takes. Record one take of a single amp patch then copy and paste it into a new track and pan them hard left and right. Now do a second take and compare them. The difference will be obvious. 


As far as quad tracking, if you don't know the song well enough to play it 4 times properly, then you probably aren't ready to record. If you know the song it's easy. It's the minor differences that make the track fuller sounding.


----------



## MobiusR

Uber and SLO together makes the best "5150 on steroids" type of tone imo.


----------



## Deadnightshade

leechmasterargentina said:


> (...)either they seem to be low on gain (not volume but distortion) or they are unbalanced as regards to highs. One of the patches has the right amount of distortion but the highs are excessive. The other one seems balanced in it's eq but gain seems low so palm mutes doesn't sound heavy.
> 
> (...)When using dual cabs I use Guitar/Same configuration so it feeds properly both lines.



First of all,meambobbo's patches are meant for Guitar/Variax or Guitar/Mic (unconnected mic of course).

As for not being pleased with the patches...Some people don't need to make any adjustments,others have to make some that alter the sound of the patch significantly due to different setup,pickup heights etc.If you're lucky,you will only have to fiddle with the knobs on the existing effects in order to add/subtract what tonal characteristics the patch needs to fit your case.

For instance,I have a guitar that has a shitty INF4 pickup that sounded very thin and harsh with meambobbo's latest periphery patch,although I enjoyed the response and the crispiness.I had to:

1)Raise the bass in both amp models to 100%
2)Raise the lows of a parametric eq right before the amps from 50% to 64%
3)Alter the parametric band of that parametric eq from 

freq(%) Q(%) Gain(%)
30 38 59

to

27 23 74

4)lower the Q of the low pass filter from 43% to 25%

5)Raise the gain of a post-amp eq that attenuated around 500 Hz from 45% to 46% (minor difference but I played with this patch enough to notice)

6)Since I have the desktop version therefore no pad switch,I had to fine tune the input by putting a volume pedal in the beginning of the chain at 63%

I made most of the above adjustments by listening side to side my patch with a standalone guitar demo of a bulb's axe-fx II patch (apply any artist you like of course),trying to get closer to his sound and fine-tune it to what I like.


----------



## GunpointMetal

I'm sick of hearing "Why do you need anything else?" from people about this....they have the god-d4mn EQs in %, you can't turn the looper off completely (DSP anyone?), and honestly, I don't care if they want to SELL different updates for the device, I don't need it for free, I just want it to work right. They sure spend a lot of time working on their OVERPRICED PA stuff, and making their budget-priced modeling stuff work with it, but no making the budget-priced modeling stuff just work. They built a website just for user suggestions (IdeaScale) and they haven't even looked at the fvckin thing as far as I can tell. You'ld think a company with as many resources would be able to pump out updates twice as fast Fractal, but no....they just repackage the equipment with a new chip they HAD TO BUY and advertise it as something new cause you can add one more chorus pedal effect...whoop-dee-frickin-doo! I like the sounds I get, but I also expect more from the company based on previous experience.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

GunpointMetal said:


> I'm sick of hearing "Why do you need anything else?" from people about this....they have the god-d4mn EQs in %, you can't turn the looper off completely (DSP anyone?), and honestly, I don't care if they want to SELL different updates for the device, I don't need it for free, I just want it to work right. They sure spend a lot of time working on their OVERPRICED PA stuff, and making their budget-priced modeling stuff work with it, but no making the budget-priced modeling stuff just work. They built a website just for user suggestions (IdeaScale) and they haven't even looked at the fvckin thing as far as I can tell. You'ld think a company with as many resources would be able to pump out updates twice as fast Fractal, but no....they just repackage the equipment with a new chip they HAD TO BUY and advertise it as something new cause you can add one more chorus pedal effect...whoop-dee-frickin-doo! I like the sounds I get, but I also expect more from the company based on previous experience.



It's pretty inexplicable, since I imagine they get way more of their revenue from the sale of the HD product line than from wireless units or whatever else they're trying to hock at us. Maybe it's because they've lost so much market share to Fractal and Kemper.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Maybe its cause they just don't give a shit....at least Boss/Roland makes that perfectly clear and always have...


----------



## jmeezle

AaronGraves said:


> What Redwirez impulse did you use? Sounds nice and heavy!



Thanks! I used the Mesa 4x12 w/ V30's... I'm almost positive I used a SM57 on the cap and a Royer on the cone.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

YEEAHH FINALLY AN UPDATE...oh wait...


----------



## progman

Not trying to hijack the thread, but I was hoping for some insight as to a certain "effect" I just can't get down. I am not looking for a tone. What I am looking to emulate on the Pod is the delay/echo sound that bands like Breaking Orbit and Dead Letter Circus use. It reminds me of something Tool would do or the Edge does in U2. I know part of this sound derives from the playing style (muffling while rolling back and forth between a few strings), but I can't get the effect right. I know it is some sort of dual delay, but I am unsure of the parameters. I looked up the Edge's rig, but the explanation is just too complex for me to apply it to the Pod. Here is an example:


----------



## RickyCigs

jmeezle said:


> Thanks! I used the Mesa 4x12 w/ V30's... I'm almost positive I used a SM57 on the cap and a Royer on the cone.




I've discovered how great the royer really is. It's a fantastic match for v30's!


----------



## Kristianx510

I told myself a while ago(it's even on here on earlier pages) that if line 6 doesn't start showing more support for these units I'm taking my business to Fractal. I don't care if I'm spending way more money. At least I know I will be happy with a unit that gets the attention it deserves from it's manufacturer. I had so much faith in the POD HD, but Line 6 took all that, and put it into their shitty stage source speakers.


----------



## JEngelking

progman said:


> Not trying to hijack the thread, but I was hoping for some insight as to a certain "effect" I just can't get down. I am not looking for a tone. What I am looking to emulate on the Pod is the delay/echo sound that bands like Breaking Orbit and Dead Letter Circus use. It reminds me of something Tool would do or the Edge does in U2. I know part of this sound derives from the playing style (muffling while rolling back and forth between a few strings), but I can't get the effect right. I know it is some sort of dual delay, but I am unsure of the parameters. I looked up the Edge's rig, but the explanation is just too complex for me to apply it to the Pod. Here is an example:




I'm curious on this too. A somewhat similar example that I thought of a couple weeks ago was Big Sur Moon by Buckethead. 

I tried messing around with a dry delay pedal to create something like in the song you linked, but didn't have much luck.


----------



## jmeezle

RickyCigs said:


> I've discovered how great the royer really is. It's a fantastic match for v30's!



It really is... seems to add the beef.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> A dual amp patch that's panned left and right will NEVER sound as full as just recording two takes. Record one take of a single amp patch then copy and paste it into a new track and pan them hard left and right. Now do a second take and compare them. The difference will be obvious.
> 
> 
> As far as quad tracking, if you don't know the song well enough to play it 4 times properly, then you probably aren't ready to record. If you know the song it's easy. It's the minor differences that make the track fuller sounding.



Yeah, as said, I always dual track. There's no point to copy one take into another track and pan both left/right because they cancel each other, so no stereo effect. Delaying it some ms to create the stereo effect doesn't work for me either because it sounds artificial, so I always record two takes, left and right.

I'll give quad a shot someday. For now, I gotta finish mastering my new EP record.


----------



## progman

JEngelking said:


> I'm curious on this too. A somewhat similar example that I thought of a couple weeks ago was Big Sur Moon by Buckethead.
> 
> I tried messing around with a dry delay pedal to create something like in the song you linked, but didn't have much luck.



Yesss!!! This is exactly what I am talking about! Not a fan of Bucket, but this song is real cool.


----------



## Alice AKW

For you guys looking for that Big Sur Moon sound, the best way to go is get a delay of your choosing, set the mix so it's about even with your dry guitar tone, then set the feedback so you get at least one strong repeat. Set the tempo to your taste and you'll be on your way. Sur Moon uses a really quick delay.


----------



## daedae

celticelk said:


> In my opinion, expecting a slew of new features from a software update to a product is unrealistic, occasionally bordering on petulant entitlement. Either it was good enough when you bought it, or it wasn't. If it was, then what are you bitching about?. If it wasn't, then why'd you buy it in the first place?



The other reason people are asking for amp updates is that the previous model apparently had, including purchasable packs, something like 70 amp models. I expect most of the people clamoring for more amps would be happy if Line6 would just release the existing "non-HD" models. (Of course, I don't know how the models are implemented...if they are in some reasonable high level language, recompiling and packaging the models for the new target should be "easy," but if the X3 had a different DSP chip and the models are assembly-heavy then it may be nearly the cost of creating new models anyway.)


----------



## progman

Kane_Wolf said:


> For you guys looking for that Big Sur Moon sound, the best way to go is get a delay of your choosing, set the mix so it's about even with your dry guitar tone, then set the feedback so you get at least one strong repeat. Set the tempo to your taste and you'll be on your way. Sur Moon uses a really quick delay.



Maybe I am just an idiot, but it seems to me there is more to it then that. Maybe Sur Moon isn't as good of an example as I thought. Think more of Where The Streets Have No Name by U2. I know Edge using two delay pedals that he sets to slightly different parameters. So, I have been tinkering with putting two slightly different delays in the chain, but I can't seem to get them right. Not like everybody hasn't heard this song before, but....


----------



## fiveyears

So I took my podhd500 to practice five hours after playing it, and it wouldn't turn on! I had my friend take in the power cord to his work to see if it was faulty but he said it is just fine, so it must be the pod. So strange that it happened, I didn't drop it or anything, it just stopped working. Would a global reset cure this perhaps?


----------



## Alice AKW

Had a crack at a bass tone

https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/bass-tone-test


----------



## RickyCigs

fiveyears said:


> So I took my podhd500 to practice five hours after playing it, and it wouldn't turn on! I had my friend take in the power cord to his work to see if it was faulty but he said it is just fine, so it must be the pod. So strange that it happened, I didn't drop it or anything, it just stopped working. Would a global reset cure this perhaps?




You can't do a reset if you can't turn it on.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

fiveyears said:


> So I took my podhd500 to practice five hours after playing it, and it wouldn't turn on! I had my friend take in the power cord to his work to see if it was faulty but he said it is just fine, so it must be the pod. So strange that it happened, I didn't drop it or anything, it just stopped working. Would a global reset cure this perhaps?



Have the adapter check well, not only for voltage but also for Amps (The pod's consumption is high). Maybe you plugged the wrong adapter with inverse polarity causing the burn of some transistors inside the POD as well. If this is the case, take it to someone that fixes electronics.


----------



## progman

Kane_Wolf said:


> For you guys looking for that Big Sur Moon sound, the best way to go is get a delay of your choosing, set the mix so it's about even with your dry guitar tone, then set the feedback so you get at least one strong repeat. Set the tempo to your taste and you'll be on your way. Sur Moon uses a really quick delay.



You are pretty much right, I am an idiot. I looked up "Buckethead" on 
customtone and two or three great delay type tones came up. One is exactly like Big Sur Moon. It is not two separate delays. The chain basically contains what you stated, They still don't have the whole U2 sound going on completely, but it is close enough to what I am looking for. One that note, two of the Buckethead tones on customtone have a light synth effect at the end of each note played if allowed to ring out a little, which sounds totally awesome to me. The synth aspect of the 500 is something I am definitely going to look into further.


----------



## Allealex

What's you favourite amp for soloing? I'm trying to replicate JP's one (yeah I know that most of his tone is in his fingers but man he has such an epic tone) but I haven't found anything that really cuts well and stuff


----------



## Alice AKW

Allealex said:


> What's you favourite amp for soloing? I'm trying to replicate JP's one (yeah I know that most of his tone is in his fingers but man he has such an epic tone) but I haven't found anything that really cuts well and stuff



The F-Ball does me well for my leads.


----------



## Allealex

Kane_Wolf said:


> The F-Ball does me well for my leads.



In my current lead patch I use it but sounds a bit boxy, dunno how to explain. Which cab do you use?


----------



## Alice AKW

Allealex said:


> In my current lead patch I use it but sounds a bit boxy, dunno how to explain. Which cab do you use?



XXL, that and the post-eq I use is m preferred tone for all the amps.


----------



## RickyCigs

Allealex said:


> What's you favourite amp for soloing? I'm trying to replicate JP's one (yeah I know that most of his tone is in his fingers but man he has such an epic tone) but I haven't found anything that really cuts well and stuff



Plexi and SLO cut very well.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Has anyone updated yet? I know this is a pointless question, but, do you notice anything different/better?


----------



## Alice AKW

leechmasterargentina said:


> Has anyone updated yet? I know this is a pointless question, but, do you notice anything different/better?



I got the update just a bit ago, I really don't see any difference personally.


----------



## Chi

I'm planning to buy the bean-version of this thing. Before I do I'd like to know whether there's a big difference between using the USB-function of the POD into the PC and using a good interface. Since I don't have an interface I'd have to use USB.

Will it degrade the tone in any way? Cheers.


----------



## Alice AKW

Tweaked my saturated/lead tone a bit, thoughts?

https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/lead-tone-agile-septor-727


----------



## RickyCigs

Chi said:


> I'm planning to buy the bean-version of this thing. Before I do I'd like to know whether there's a big difference between using the USB-function of the POD into the PC and using a good interface. Since I don't have an interface I'd have to use USB.
> 
> Will it degrade the tone in any way? Cheers.



Unless your hooking up to an external interface via spdif, there's a good chance your quality will suffer. Every time you convert digital to analog and back again you lose quality. Running direct usb with the pod will be the exact same as is coming out of the speakers.


----------



## elnyrb10

https://soundcloud.com/unspokenghosts/broken-bones-and-ice-cream

little trash/ doom metal using the pod hd pro for all the sounds, let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Manhell

Hello PODheads, sorry to interrupt the thread for a question.

I'll need a FX unit for my rig and I was thinking about the G-system, now, I'll also need a unit that's pedalboard, amplifier modeling and fx unit for when I go to exchange student program.

now I know that the POD HD has all of this, but... for now I can't get one because I need to sell my Voodoo lab rig first.

So I just wanted to ask if I can use the POD only for FX and also if it will change channels and all midi functions on my Diezel VH4.

Thanks


----------



## Zalbu

Allealex said:


> What's you favourite amp for soloing? I'm trying to replicate JP's one (yeah I know that most of his tone is in his fingers but man he has such an epic tone) but I haven't found anything that really cuts well and stuff


I downloaded a tone based off Petruccis lead tone for my HD400 and it has a Treadplate with the matching cab and 57 on axis with some delay and reverb on it. Sounds pretty thick and decent to me, but I pretty much drown it out with reverb and delay 

http://puu.sh/5rfU0.jpg


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

I'm using the HD500 for both guitar and bass tones on my band's EP, and it sounds pretty sick IMO. Check it out:
https://soundcloud.com/jacob-jung-1/the-bouncy-song-instrumental


----------



## RickyCigs

Manhell said:


> Hello PODheads, sorry to interrupt the thread for a question.
> 
> I'll need a FX unit for my rig and I was thinking about the G-system, now, I'll also need a unit that's pedalboard, amplifier modeling and fx unit for when I go to exchange student program.
> 
> now I know that the POD HD has all of this, but... for now I can't get one because I need to sell my Voodoo lab rig first.
> 
> So I just wanted to ask if I can use the POD only for FX and also if it will change channels and all midi functions on my Diezel VH4.
> 
> Thanks




Nope, it won't do any of that. So you should just give me your diezel. 


But more seriously, yes it will do everything you want. Here's a question for you though, do you want to run a $500 digital effects unit through a $4000 analog tube head?


----------



## Manhell

RickyCigs said:


> Nope, it won't do any of that. So you should just give me your diezel.
> 
> 
> But more seriously, yes it will do everything you want. Here's a question for you though, do you want to run a $500 digital effects unit through a $4000 analog tube head?





Well that's true, I wouldn't do it but the Diezel can take the unit off the signal completely and also I'll probably need this kind of unit to go and gig outside my country so I thought about getting the two together while I can't get the Gsystem


----------



## Rygar91

Im going to be recording bass through a DI box into my Pod HD Pro but just using the pod as an interface, ill be doing my processing inside my DAW. Would setting this up be as easy as simply starting a new patch without anything on it and recording through that?


----------



## Stijnson

^^ Yes.


----------



## RickyCigs

Rygar91 said:


> Im going to be recording bass through a DI box into my Pod HD Pro but just using the pod as an interface, ill be doing my processing inside my DAW. Would setting this up be as easy as simply starting a new patch without anything on it and recording through that?



I don't understand why you would use a DI box into the pod. Just plug straight into it.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

RickyCigs said:


> I don't understand why you would use a DI box into the pod. Just plug straight into it.


That's what I was wondering as well. I figured he knew something we didn't XD


----------



## Rygar91

RickyCigs said:


> I don't understand why you would use a DI box into the pod. Just plug straight into it.



Sorry, should have clarified that its a Sans amp DI/distortion box, looking to record the clean and distorted at the same time.


----------



## RickyCigs

Rygar91 said:


> Sorry, should have clarified that its a Sans amp DI/distortion box, looking to record the clean and distorted at the same time.



That makes more sense. You could make a dual patch with no amps and put an fx loop block in one path which you would run your sansamp through. If you pan them both left and right in your pods mixer then you can record two tracks at once in your daw. Just select each seperate input for each track.


----------



## progman

Since this thread helped me with my delay effect sound (that Big Sur Moon suggestion was great) I thought I give the thread another go. I am about to start a round of song writing to compose some partial/full songs for some (very) amateur recording. Seriously, I have not recorded since my old band and I used an 8 track. I have been gathering and creating a variety tones/effects and I have a few good metal/djent, solo, and clean effect tones. There is one effect/tone I am still having trouble with. Here are some songs with what I am trying to emulate:

Comes in around :18

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbGRNvGXbuIRXMo0SRV98EqBhJDGDc3zU

Comes in around :29

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLkY39QChOM&list=PLE0C65F86A43FF1C9


Is is just chorus and distortion? Because when I play around with both, I am not getting this sound. What chords are being played to give that "splash sound"?


----------



## progman

Opps, meant this one for Meshuggah's "Beneath"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ylp9U--eIo&list=PLbGRNvGXbuIRXMo0SRV98EqBhJDGDc3zU&index=2


----------



## meambobbo

Beneath off Destroy Erase Improve, I believe they used some kind of treble booster pedal, maybe custom, into Dual Recto's with the gain so high, they had to wax their pickups to prevent feedback. it's similar to the chaosphere tone, but more midsy and more treble vs presence. oh, and no chorus - that's just quad-tracking probably.

Try my chaosphere tone, but make it a little more midsy and take out a bit of bass.
http://foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/XXL_Uber_Cab/7S_MshChs_L.h5e

keep in mind i'm using input 2 variax and input padding, and i use an ibby rga8 w/ d-activators


----------



## myampslouder

RickyCigs said:


> Nope, it won't do any of that. So you should just give me your diezel.
> 
> 
> But more seriously, yes it will do everything you want. Here's a question for you though, do you want to run a $500 digital effects unit through a $4000 analog tube head?




Probably for the same reason I'm running a 700 dollar Digital FX unit into a $3500 dollar head. I run my HD Pro X into my Pittbull UL using the 4 cable method. I use the tube screamer sim to add some saturation to the Pittbull distortion and use the delays and reverbs on the pod with the Pittbull clean channel. Pair that up with a simple midi switcher like the Voodoo labs control switcher and you have a super versatile rig without having to fuss about with lots of pedals and cables.

I've been pleasantly surprised by how well the pod works an FX only unit. It's very transparent. If there is any tone loss its barely noticeable.


----------



## MF_Kitten

meambobbo said:


> Beneath off Destroy Erase Improve, I believe they used some kind of treble booster pedal, maybe custom, into Dual Recto's with the gain so high, they had to wax their pickups to prevent feedback. it's similar to the chaosphere tone, but more midsy and more treble vs presence. oh, and no chorus - that's just quad-tracking probably.
> 
> Try my chaosphere tone, but make it a little more midsy and take out a bit of bass.
> http://foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/XXL_Uber_Cab/7S_MshChs_L.h5e
> 
> keep in mind i'm using input 2 variax and input padding, and i use an ibby rga8 w/ d-activators



They used the TC Electronics Integrated Preamplifier:






They set the bass knob low and the output high. And yeah, Dual Recto into a Marshall 4X12 with T75's, recorded with a Neumann large diaphragm condenser mic.


----------



## myampslouder

MF_Kitten said:


> They used the TC Electronics Integrated Preamplifier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They set the bass knob low and the output high. And yeah, Dual Recto into a Marshall 4X12 with T75's, recorded with a Neumann large diaphragm condenser mic.



Those pedals are magical. I recently had the chance to use one for a bit and its amazing the difference it makes. It can totally change the sound and feel of an amp but for the better. My only gripe with that pedal is the lack of headroom. It doesn't handle high output pickups well at all.


----------



## Deadnightshade

I was wondering whether the lack of DSP for multiple EQ's can be dealed with by using an external hardware equalizer (be it pedal ,rack etc),as long as the price isn't excessive.What do you guys think?


----------



## MF_Kitten

myampslouder said:


> Those pedals are magical. I recently had the chance to use one for a bit and its amazing the difference it makes. It can totally change the sound and feel of an amp but for the better. My only gripe with that pedal is the lack of headroom. It doesn't handle high output pickups well at all.



They need to be driven at a high voltage to handle high output pickups. Meshuggah used them with Lundgren M7 and M8 pickups! These things can accept a voltage up to 30V, and the higher the voltage the better it sounds.


----------



## progman

meambobbo said:


> Beneath off Destroy Erase Improve, I believe they used some kind of treble booster pedal, maybe custom, into Dual Recto's with the gain so high, they had to wax their pickups to prevent feedback. it's similar to the chaosphere tone, but more midsy and more treble vs presence. oh, and no chorus - that's just quad-tracking probably.
> 
> Try my chaosphere tone, but make it a little more midsy and take out a bit of bass.
> http://foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/XXL_Uber_Cab/7S_MshChs_L.h5e
> 
> keep in mind i'm using input 2 variax and input padding, and i use an ibby rga8 w/ d-activators



Thanks for the response. I know you know your stuff. I am not talking about the general distortion used in Destroy, Erase, Improve though. The beginning of Beneath has a different sort of sound which Karnivool emulates pretty closely in the song I posted. I have a hard time believing there is/are no effect(s). Kind of like the beginning of Elastic on Chaosphere or almost like the beginning of Plush by Stone Temple Pilots. I could be wrong though. I am using a Schecter Damien Elite 8 with Emg808s. If is is just quad tracking...


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Deadnightshade said:


> I was wondering whether the lack of DSP for multiple EQ's can be dealed with by using an external hardware equalizer (be it pedal ,rack etc),as long as the price isn't excessive.What do you guys think?



Sure. I don't know what I could suggest you, but the FX loop gives you endless possibilities. Besides, you can control de input with the switch, wether is a effect pedal or something else.


----------



## Deadnightshade

leechmasterargentina said:


> Sure. I don't know what I could suggest you, but the FX loop gives you endless possibilities. Besides, you can control de input with the switch, wether is a effect pedal or something else.



Here's the catch I own the desktop version  I surely can do anything in my DAW as far as post eq goes,but I feel better knowing I can take the tone anywhere


----------



## meambobbo

progman, the Karnivool song definitely sends like a mod effect, most likely chorus. The Pod's choruses are a little difficult to dial in. I feel like that tone would be post-amp with enough mix to hear it, and a very slow speed. The analog chorus is a bit goofy, because IIRC, it's only wet on one side of the mix. Which sounds good in open air when you have mod on one side and dry on the other, but may or may not sound good when you mix it down to mono... it's basically giving you a tri-chorus. not sure what the solution is...

try a pitch glide with pitch set to -0.1 or whatever the absolute smallest setting is and mix around 30-50%. many users have said this is a better chorus than the actual chorus effects.

For Beneath, I don't think there's any chorus or mod on it. How often does Meshuggah play big chords like that...or chords at all for that manner? I think it's just those suspension chords, which already get a shimmery type tone, mixed with their heavy-ass distortion, mixed with quad-tracking.

Keep in mind when you whack the strings real good, the attack tends to be a bit sharp pitch-wise and shifts down towards the tuned note during the decay. When you have 4 guitars all doing that with very small pitch differences, you get a modulation effect, and it's going to be even more apparent on bigger chords.

if you find some good solutions, be sure to let us know!


----------



## AaronGraves

Alright, I figured I'd start here for this question. I'm a gamer and got a headset that has 2 1/8" cables. One for the headphones, and one for the mic. I can run it into my PC, but when I do that, I have to reconfigure my audio settings which isn't the biggest deal, just more of a hassle than it needs to be. I know the phones work with my 1/4" adapter, but my main question revolves around the mic. If I get a 1/8"-1/4" adapter, then run that into a 1/4"-XLR adapter into the XLR mic input on the HD Pro, will it pick up the mic input? It sounds like a no brainer, but I just wanted to get a few of your guys' inputs on it before I get everything. Thanks! \m/


----------



## RickyCigs

AaronGraves said:


> Alright, I figured I'd start here for this question. I'm a gamer and got a headset that has 2 1/8" cables. One for the headphones, and one for the mic. I can run it into my PC, but when I do that, I have to reconfigure my audio settings which isn't the biggest deal, just more of a hassle than it needs to be. I know the phones work with my 1/4" adapter, but my main question revolves around the mic. If I get a 1/8"-1/4" adapter, then run that into a 1/4"-XLR adapter into the XLR mic input on the HD Pro, will it pick up the mic input? It sounds like a no brainer, but I just wanted to get a few of your guys' inputs on it before I get everything. Thanks! \m/



Yes it will. You may have to crank up the mic gain though. As well as set input 1 or 2 to mic


----------



## progman

meambobbo said:


> progman, the Karnivool song definitely sends like a mod effect, most likely chorus. The Pod's choruses are a little difficult to dial in. I feel like that tone would be post-amp with enough mix to hear it, and a very slow speed. The analog chorus is a bit goofy, because IIRC, it's only wet on one side of the mix. Which sounds good in open air when you have mod on one side and dry on the other, but may or may not sound good when you mix it down to mono... it's basically giving you a tri-chorus. not sure what the solution is...
> 
> try a pitch glide with pitch set to -0.1 or whatever the absolute smallest setting is and mix around 30-50%. many users have said this is a better chorus than the actual chorus effects.
> 
> For Beneath, I don't think there's any chorus or mod on it. How often does Meshuggah play big chords like that...or chords at all for that manner? I think it's just those suspension chords, which already get a shimmery type tone, mixed with their heavy-ass distortion, mixed with quad-tracking.
> 
> Keep in mind when you whack the strings real good, the attack tends to be a bit sharp pitch-wise and shifts down towards the tuned note during the decay. When you have 4 guitars all doing that with very small pitch differences, you get a modulation effect, and it's going to be even more apparent on bigger chords.
> 
> if you find some good solutions, be sure to let us know!



Thanks man, your technical knowledge far surpasses mine, but I get most of what you are saying. I agree, it must be some type of chorus. I also agree that that pod's chorus is somewhat iffy, which is somewhat of a letdown as I love what you can do with chorus. I have a Digitech RP500, which has something called CEChorus. I am actually keeping the unit just for this effect. I was thinking after Thanksgiving, I am going to try running the 500 through the effects loop of the pod and putting the Digitech's chorus post amp. What do you think? Will the quality of my tone suffer from all the processing? I will try the pitch glide too.


----------



## JEngelking

So I'm having an issue: HD Edit wouldn't open up, or if it did it'd take several clicks and in the meantime wouldn't act like it was going to open. So I figured that maybe it needed an update. I opened up Line 6 Monkey, tried to update both the HD drivers as well as HD Edit, and while it said in both instances that the things were successfully installed, HD Edit still wouldn't open, and in Monkey it said that both items still needed to update. So I thought maybe my laptop needed a restart. That finished, and Edit still wouldn't open. And once I tried turning on the Pod all it does on the screen is show the Line 6 startup logo, then restart itself over and over.

Is it in need of a global reset? Am I gonna have to say "so long" to my patches?


----------



## OWHall

Does anybody have any tips/files I can mess with to get a really nice Scale the summit style rhythm tone and lead tone? I've managed to get a pretty nice one but I'm interested to see how other people approach tone matching and if I can get some ideas to improve my tones then great!
Cheers


----------



## Alekke




----------



## Alice AKW

Alekke said:


>




That sounds massive!


----------



## that short guy

Alekke said:


>




I like the guitar tone but honestly I more currious about the bass tone was that the POD?


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

So i poster here while back asking "Full models or Preamp Models?". Well, last night i used the pre-amp only models at a gig for the first time. no contest, totally slays the full amp models at high volume. I'm using a tube power amp by the way into a splawn 4x12.

I had always used the full models since they sound amazing at low volume, but once things got loud they kinda lost definition and low end. With the preamp-only models, my rhythm distortion sounded clear as a bell, killer low end, totally amp like. 

Still use the full models for SRV type tones, but for everything else, including cleans, i've gone to preamp only - not looking back.


----------



## thebunfather

^^ Good to know. I'm looking at poweramps to use for a live setting. Going direct to FOH is easier, but you seem to lose some of the "feel".


----------



## thedonal

Just picked up the HD500X.

Liking the sounds already. I borrowed an original POD from a friend- it's nice to hear how far the emulation has come on since they first came out.

The presets are a little limited for usability, but they do show off how good and responsive it can be.


----------



## Stijnson

I did a little tone demo using the my recto patch on my POD with redwirez IR's, and I personally think it sounds better than my recordings using the POD's cabs, of which you can find recordings on my soundcloud to compare. I know this is nothing new, everyone knows the cab models arent the best. But until today I hadnt found an IR that was that much better either. 

https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/pod-irs-tone-test

Anyway, what do you guys think?


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Stijnson said:


> I did a little tone demo using the my recto patch on my POD with redwirez IR's, and I personally think it sounds better than my recordings using the POD's cabs, of which you can find recordings on my soundcloud to compare. I know this is nothing new, everyone knows the cab models arent the best. But until today I hadnt found an IR that was that much better either.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/pod-irs-tone-test
> 
> Anyway, what do you guys think?



Not bad at all. Did you use the full amp model then the IR, or just the pre model?


----------



## Stijnson

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Not bad at all. Did you use the full amp model then the IR, or just the pre model?


 
I'll settle for not bad at all But it's just my normal single channel Recto patch, so using the full model, and I just literally turned the cab off, and the IR on, Voila.

I was wondering something, in this patch Im using EQ's after the amp and cab, but when I turn the cab sim off and use an IR instead, would these EQ's then become post-amp, but pre-cab? Seems like a weird thing to do in that case. I mean it sounds fine because If I switch the EQ's off I immediately get back the fizz i dialed out. Any know anything more about how that works?


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Stijnson said:


> I'll settle for not bad at all But it's just my normal single channel Recto patch, so using the full model, and I just literally turned the cab off, and the IR on, Voila.
> 
> I was wondering something, in this patch Im using EQ's after the amp and cab, but when I turn the cab sim off and use an IR instead, would these EQ's then become post-amp, but pre-cab? Seems like a weird thing to do in that case. I mean it sounds fine because If I switch the EQ's off I immediately get back the fizz i dialed out. Any know anything more about how that works?



Yeah, one of the reasons I asked is because using IRs tends to bring out a crapload of fizz for some reason. It's incredibly weird, but you got excellent results.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

I'm about to get a pod HD Pro X ether next week or the week after that, I'm going to use it to record and also run it into my amp any tips or do's and don'ts ?


----------



## RickyCigs

Stijnson said:


> I'll settle for not bad at all But it's just my normal single channel Recto patch, so using the full model, and I just literally turned the cab off, and the IR on, Voila.
> 
> I was wondering something, in this patch Im using EQ's after the amp and cab, but when I turn the cab sim off and use an IR instead, would these EQ's then become post-amp, but pre-cab? Seems like a weird thing to do in that case. I mean it sounds fine because If I switch the EQ's off I immediately get back the fizz i dialed out. Any know anything more about how that works?




Yes, they would be post amp and pre cab. It works because your dialing out things before they go through the "speaker" it's the amp model that's fizzy, not the cab. A little tip I've come across though is that every redwirez ir needs a small cut at 500hz to cut the boxiness. Made a huge difference for me. 


I also did a write up a few pages back about why redwirez impulses need the full amp models for anyone interested. Short form is that there is no power amp coloration.


----------



## Stijnson

RickyCigs said:


> Yes, they would be post amp and pre cab. It works because your dialing out things before they go through the "speaker" it's the amp model that's fizzy, not the cab. A little tip I've come across though is that every redwirez ir needs a small cut at 500hz to cut the boxiness. Made a huge difference for me.
> 
> 
> I also did a write up a few pages back about why redwirez impulses need the full amp models for anyone interested. Short form is that there is no power amp coloration.


 
Thanks for the response man, this was what I was thinking too. But it was pretty dificult to hear where the fizz is occuring if you use IR's that are as bad as the POD's ones. the redwirez one immediately made it better. Good to know I can apply them to my already existing patches then.
Ill give the 500hz cut a try tomorrow on the same sound sample, for some direct comparison. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## RickyCigs

Stijnson said:


> Thanks for the response man, this was what I was thinking too. But it was pretty dificult to hear where the fizz is occuring if you use IR's that are as bad as the POD's ones. the redwirez one immediately made it better. Good to know I can apply them to my already existing patches then.
> Ill give the 500hz cut a try tomorrow on the same sound sample, for some direct comparison. Thanks for the tip.



Just make the cut after the ir as its what's making it necessary. I also use my ir loader to hi/low pass as it works better than the mid focus on the pod since it has HZ instead of percentages...


----------



## Stijnson

RickyCigs said:


> Just make the cut after the ir as its what's making it necessary. I also use my ir loader to hi/low pass as it works better than the mid focus on the pod since it has HZ instead of percentages...


 
Yeah I thought so. True, much easier to use a DAW eq in general, I also prefer the visualizing of the frequency band you can have in a DAW. Just makes it easier then recalculating the % in the POD's eq. But in some patches I have to mid-focus before the amp, it seems to work on a few amp models, I'm pretty sure I did that on my ENGL patch. 

Glad I'm going to be able to record with a tone that sounds like something real, instead of the honky recordings I had before.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

JEngelking said:


> So I'm having an issue: HD Edit wouldn't open up, or if it did it'd take several clicks and in the meantime wouldn't act like it was going to open. So I figured that maybe it needed an update. I opened up Line 6 Monkey, tried to update both the HD drivers as well as HD Edit, and while it said in both instances that the things were successfully installed, HD Edit still wouldn't open, and in Monkey it said that both items still needed to update. So I thought maybe my laptop needed a restart. That finished, and Edit still wouldn't open. And once I tried turning on the Pod all it does on the screen is show the Line 6 startup logo, then restart itself over and over.
> 
> Is it in need of a global reset? Am I gonna have to say "so long" to my patches?



Sounds like your having problems in your computer. Be sure you're free of viruses/malware. Fully scan your computer using nod32's online scanner then run malwarebytes. I'd fully uninstall all Line 6 software including drivers and then reinstall.

As regards to the POD, did you update firmware? Go to Line 6 forum and follow the procedure after firmware update which includes global reset, preset deletion and pedal calibration. That should get rid of the continuous restart.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

joshuavsoapkid said:


> I'm about to get a pod HD Pro X ether next week or the week after that, I'm going to use it to record and also run it into my amp any tips or do's and don'ts ?


Anybody?


----------



## RickyCigs

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Anybody?



The last 317 pages would be a good place to start. The X doesn't do anything that the non-X models don't.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

RickyCigs said:


> The last 317 pages would be a good place to start. The X doesn't do anything that the non-X models don't.


317 pages is a lot of reading which is why I asked for TLR version, why read when I can get the info by asking and spend more time playing.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

joshuavsoapkid said:


> 317 pages is a lot of reading which is why I asked for TLR version, why read when I can get the info by asking and spend more time playing.



Well, we're not being rude, but we're kinda tired of answering the same questions over and over.

Mind you've bought a complex machine. If you wanted something simpler, you should have gone for pedals.

A good starting point in any device is always reading the manual, fully. You can start by downloading all manuals (quick and full, models, etc) and read them before having the unit, so you get to know it. After that, browse Line 6 forums and read important info, like steps to update firmware, etc.

Then, you can sit and start making patches. For that, Meambobbo has a good online manual on how to proceed with this, but like anything in the world, I don't think there are do's and don'ts, it just depends on your gear, ears, etc.

You can also use the search engine on this forum to find doubts that may arise.

If you've done everything I've mentioned before and you still have doubts, feel free to ask here


----------



## Kristianx510

joshuavsoapkid said:


> 317 pages is a lot of reading which is why I asked for TLR version, why read when I can get the info by asking and spend more time playing.



tbh you're getting the wrong unit if you want to spend more time playing haha. Seriously though, it would be easier to answer your question(s) if you were a bit more specific.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

leechmasterargentina said:


> Well, we're not being rude, but we're kinda tired of answering the same questions over and over.
> 
> Mind you've bought a complex machine. If you wanted something simpler, you should have gone for pedals.
> 
> A good starting point in any device is always reading the manual, fully. You can start by downloading all manuals (quick and full, models, etc) and read them before having the unit, so you get to know it. After that, browse Line 6 forums and read important info, like steps to update firmware, etc.
> 
> Then, you can sit and start making patches. For that, Meambobbo has a good online manual on how to proceed with this, but like anything in the world, I don't think there are do's and don'ts, it just depends on your gear, ears, etc.
> 
> You can also use the search engine on this forum to find doubts that may arise.
> 
> If you've done everything I've mentioned before and you still have doubts, feel free to ask here


I understand it's a complex machine (that's why I want it, so many options) I was asking if there are any tips, like I've read turning the cab sim off when using an amp and cab will sound better and someone else on this thread mentioned using Full models and preamp models could you explain that to me if you can?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

joshuavsoapkid said:


> I understand it's a complex machine (that's why I want it, so many options) I was asking if there are any tips, like I've read turning the cab sim off when using an amp and cab will sound better and someone else on this thread mentioned using Full models and preamp models could you explain that to me if you can?



Again, if you read the manual, you'll find out many of these simple answers. Mind you can experiment too, so there aren't hard rules on this; whatever sounds good to you, it's ok.

As for cabs, at first I ran the POD through the amp's guitar input as I did with a previous modeler. I had Amp/cab disabled and used pedals only. I was losing much of the capacity of the POD by doing this.

After getting higher in the learning curve, I found out how awesome the amp emulations are. Of course, you have to understand how amps work (preamp, power amp, cab, etc). I improved a great deal after I connected the pod to the power amp in of my transistor amp. Bypasses the amp's preamp, giving me more choices for the sound within the POD. 

So far, my personal choice is to use amp emulations on it's full (amp/cab). Some people that own tube amps here use the preamp of a desired amp, and mixes the sound of the tube power amp of the real amp. To use the cab emulation or go straight is up to you. As I said, experiment, give time to cast your sound.

The manual explains these things, so don't be afraid of reading it. You'll learn a lot.


----------



## RickyCigs

joshuavsoapkid said:


> I understand it's a complex machine (that's why I want it, so many options) I was asking if there are any tips, like I've read turning the cab sim off when using an amp and cab will sound better and someone else on this thread mentioned using Full models and preamp models could you explain that to me if you can?



This is what you need to know: MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Contents


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

This is what I do when I get new things:

1. Read the manual
2. Play with it
3. Read online information sources
4. THEN, if I can't find the answers to my questions, rely on the goodwill of online folks by burdening them with my questions.

It's just a matter of common courtesy.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Thanks for the info guys and the guide RickyCigs


----------



## RickyCigs

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Thanks for the info guys and the guide RickyCigs



Thank bobbo for the guide. I just provided the link  I do however have a patch guide video on my YouTube channel that's in my sig. Feel free to check it out.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

RickyCigs said:


> Thank bobbo for the guide. I just provided the link  I do however have a patch guide video on my YouTube channel that's in my sig. Feel free to check it out.


Will do.


----------



## Stijnson

https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/work-in-progress-mixed

My 1st proper mix of a song I'm working on, mostly used the POD HD for this, but with impulses. It still needs work, but my ears are tired of mixing this song for a while, and some second opinions would be great!

What do you think?


----------



## RickyCigs

TEST TIME! im not giving out this patch until someone correctly identifies what amp model i used for the clip. i think youll be quite surprised  

Patch Me Djently by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

RickyCigs said:


> TEST TIME! im not giving out this patch until someone correctly identifies what amp model i used for the clip. i think youll be quite surprised
> 
> Patch Me Djently by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Hear the world


Random guess a Marshall Plexi?


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Heard you can assign multiple effects on/off with one footswitch? How do you do that with the HD500? For example, FS1 delay+boost or foot switch of expression pedal to have both wah and overdrive/boost?


----------



## RickyCigs

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Random guess a Marshall Plexi?



Wow.... First guess gets it. I used the plexi bright model. Anyone want the patch then? Haha


----------



## CTID

Just hold Enter and set each effect to footswitch you want to activate them. If you want two effects to simultaneously turn on/off, then make sure they're in the same state, and you're set. If you want to turn one effect on, and the other off with one footswitch, just set them to the footswitch and turn one effect on and the other off.


----------



## RickyCigs

MASS DEFECT said:


> Heard you can assign multiple effects on/off with one footswitch? How do you do that with the HD500? For example, FS1 delay+boost or foot switch of expression pedal to have both wah and overdrive/boost?



Highlight the effect you want to assign and double click on the move button. Choose the footswitch. You can set as many things as you want to any footswitch or the expression pedal.

Edit: nvm, double move button is just for setting the expression pedal. Holding enter is for the footswitch assign.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

CTID said:


> Just hold Enter and set each effect to footswitch you want to activate them. If you want two effects to simultaneously turn on/off, then make sure they're in the same state, and you're set. If you want to turn one effect on, and the other off with one footswitch, just set them to the footswitch and turn one effect on and the other off.



How many pedals can you turn on at the same time via one footswitch? For example: eq + boost + overdrive + delay? Or eq+boost+ wah? Is that possible? 

Sorry for the noob questions. I come from the RP1000 and I'm looking to upgrade.


----------



## OWHall

RickyCigs said:


> Wow.... First guess gets it. I used the plexi bright model. Anyone want the patch then? Haha



Yeah dude! Post the patch! Sounds great  good to see something other than the F-ball being used for a tone like this


----------



## RickyCigs

MASS DEFECT said:


> How many pedals can you turn on at the same time via one footswitch? For example: eq + boost + overdrive + delay? Or eq+boost+ wah? Is that possible?
> 
> Sorry for the noob questions. I come from the RP1000 and I'm looking to upgrade.



I already stated that you can assign as many effects as you want to any given footswitch.


----------



## Alekke

that short guy said:


> I like the guitar tone but honestly I more currious about the bass tone was that the POD?



Bass guitar tone is the same patch as the guitars only with lower amp gain and different post eq.


----------



## progman

If anyone was interested in my posts about Karnivool and using the POD's chorus, I found somewhat of a solution. Don't use the POD's chorus effects. I think the POD has about 2 or 3 choruses (I don't have the unit in front of me right now). Right after the chorus effects is an effect called something like "Dimension". I don't know if this effect is considered a type of chorus or not but it is my new best friend. Play around with this effect and it can really shine with some good distortion. Throw in a little bass octavator and you get a really cool tone in my opinion. I have been using the effect coupled with playing parallel octaves and I think it sounds awesome. I would post a sample, but the only thing I have for recording is Garage Band and I am too afraid everyone on this site would rip me to shreds.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

RickyCigs said:


> Wow.... First guess gets it. I used the plexi bright model. Anyone want the patch then? Haha


I'll send you a PM when I get my Pod Pro


----------



## Innervision

Hey guys, I remember I read something on this thread about an EQ (mid focus?) or preamp that can be used as a transparent gain boost. I have this patch that sounds quite good bit the volume levels are way too low (even with the mixer faders set to +12db) compared to my other patches so I'm looking for a workaround, any ideas?


----------



## RickyCigs

Innervision said:


> Hey guys, I remember I read something on this thread about an EQ (mid focus?) or preamp that can be used as a transparent gain boost. I have this patch that sounds quite good bit the volume levels are way too low (even with the mixer faders set to +12db) compared to my other patches so I'm looking for a workaround, any ideas?



If your just looking for a volume boost, run a cable from the send to the return if the fx loop and set the return level higher than 0.


----------



## bcolville

Innervision said:


> Hey guys, I remember I read something on this thread about an EQ (mid focus?) or preamp that can be used as a transparent gain boost. I have this patch that sounds quite good bit the volume levels are way too low (even with the mixer faders set to +12db) compared to my other patches so I'm looking for a workaround, any ideas?



You can do what Rick said, but if you don't have a cable handy try this:

Mid Focus EQ: 
HP Frequency=0%
HP Q~56%
LP Frequency=100%
LP Q~56%
Gain= whatever level you need

In theory I think this will work from what I've experienced with the mid focus but I don't have my pod in front of me so let me know if it works!


----------



## RickyCigs

In case anyone hasn't joined my Facebook pod hd group, here is the link https://facebook.com/groups/416000481758029?ref=bookmark&__user=845710503

This is also your chance to add me on Facebook and get a glimpse into the fantastically boring reality that is my life


----------



## Malkav

So my band just released our first demo single as we're getting ready to start gigging again, you can check it out here:

https://soundcloud.com/zerostroke/duality

All guitars and bass were recorded using the HD 500


----------



## Fretless

Well with the boost knob I installed in my guitar yesterday while my internet was down I have a nice tone for both my left and right channels. Just made a quick mix down of something I started to write on the 27th of last month (although I rerecorded everything last night) 
https://soundcloud.com/fretless-1/11-27-13 

I know it's all just one note palm muted, but it's more or less just a skeleton XD that's how I always start writing my songs I promise.

The left channel is the tone with the boost knob, and the right channel is the tone without being boosted.


----------



## RickyCigs

Fretless said:


> Well with the boost knob I installed in my guitar yesterday while my internet was down I have a nice tone for both my left and right channels. Just made a quick mix down of something I started to write on the 27th of last month (although I rerecorded everything last night)
> https://soundcloud.com/fretless-1/11-27-13
> 
> I know it's all just one note palm muted, but it's more or less just a skeleton XD that's how I always start writing my songs I promise.
> 
> The left channel is the tone with the boost knob, and the right channel is the tone without being boosted.



What type of boost knob? I had been thinking about building a tube screamer into my next guitar build after seeing it done to a telecaster. I literally ALWAYS use one in one form it another, so I figured it would be worth it haha


----------



## Fretless

RickyCigs said:


> What type of boost knob? I had been thinking about building a tube screamer into my next guitar build after seeing it done to a telecaster. I literally ALWAYS use one in one form it another, so I figured it would be worth it haha



"Clapton" style mid boost circuit- Drive your amp! Really simple to install. I have some pictures of the guitar I put it in, in this thread here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...customizations/256004-moding-my-7-string.html

Honestly I want more of these knobs. They're really cheap, and the change in tone is insanely surprising. Of course it's a little difficult to hear that in a mix.


----------



## RickyCigs

Fretless said:


> "Clapton" style mid boost circuit- Drive your amp! Really simple to install. I have some pictures of the guitar I put it in, in this thread here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...customizations/256004-moding-my-7-string.html
> 
> Honestly I want more of these knobs. They're really cheap, and the change in tone is insanely surprising. Of course it's a little difficult to hear that in a mix.



Interesting little unit. Did I read that right that you used an xlr jack? Also, would you say that its as much of a boost as a tube screamer?


----------



## Fretless

RickyCigs said:


> Interesting little unit. Did I read that right that you used an xlr jack? Also, would you say that its as much of a boost as a tube screamer?



Yes! I did switch over to an XLR jack. I now can record a whole CD with one cable! I didn't have any standard output jacks, and I was too tired to run to radio shack. 

In terms of the amount of gain added it boosts roughly 12db. There is a mid spike that comes along with it, but it is not obnoxious. In the recording I did the left channel (active with the boost knob) does not have a boost in the signal chain, where as the right channel (strictly passive) does. There is slightly more gain out of the knob than there is from using a screamer preset at 5% drive 45% bass 75% tone 45% treble and 80% output.

The knob also cleans the tone up like a tube screamer does. In effect I would say they are easily comparable.


----------



## RickyCigs

Fretless said:


> Yes! I did switch over to an XLR jack. I now can record a whole CD with one cable! I didn't have any standard output jacks, and I was too tired to run to radio shack.
> 
> In terms of the amount of gain added it boosts roughly 12db. There is a mid spike that comes along with it, but it is not obnoxious. In the recording I did the left channel (active with the boost knob) does not have a boost in the signal chain, where as the right channel (strictly passive) does. There is slightly more gain out of the knob than there is from using a screamer preset at 5% drive 45% bass 75% tone 45% treble and 80% output.
> 
> The knob also cleans the tone up like a tube screamer does. In effect I would say they are easily comparable.



So you added an xlr jack on your bass too?


----------



## Fretless

RickyCigs said:


> So you added an xlr jack on your bass too?



Yeah






Really helps keep the cable clutter down!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> Wow.... First guess gets it. I used the plexi bright model. Anyone want the patch then? Haha



Sounds great! Do you mind sharing a link?


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Sounds great! Do you mind sharing a link?


i still havent uploaded the patch. ill post it when its on the line


----------



## daedae

Malkav said:


> So my band just released our first demo single as we're getting ready to start gigging again, you can check it out here:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/zerostroke/duality
> 
> All guitars and bass were recorded using the HD 500



Sounds good to me...some pretty cool riffs, keeps grabbing my attention.


----------



## surfthealien

RickyCigs said:


> In case anyone hasn't joined my Facebook pod hd group, here is the link https://facebook.com/groups/416000481758029?ref=bookmark&__user=845710503
> 
> This is also your chance to add me on Facebook and get a glimpse into the fantastically boring reality that is my life




I would totally join however I think I may be the last guy on earth with no facebook account lol. I made some new tones I think you will like rick. This is with the uber amp and xxl cab. Leads are doubled with my new lead patch. We need to get going on that collaboration bro!

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/beginnings


----------



## Miijk

I accidently went to the wrong thread with this at first  But anyway! Been trying to dial in a tone like City of Fire(See examples below) on my POD HD but with no luck! So I was wondering if anyone could help me or atleast point me in the right direction! 





Thnks in advance


----------



## Deadnightshade

I swear that the volume pedal is a tone sucker,even if it's turned off but still exists in the beginning of the chain.I stopped using it as a substitute for the input pad switch (I have the desktop version).

I tried lowering a studio eq's gain to -18 that's right before the amps,raised the tube compressor's threshold value a bit and the gain (for my patch the change was thres 40%->50% and gain from 0%->25%),and lowered the mix knob in the q filter (for me it was from 53%->45% )


----------



## CTID

I actually use the volume pedal at the end of my chain so it acts like an attenuator instead of the volume knob on my guitar. It keeps my tone sounding exactly the same, just quieter, when it's turned down.


----------



## Deadnightshade

CTID said:


> I actually use the volume pedal at the end of my chain so it acts like an attenuator instead of the volume knob on my guitar. It keeps my tone sounding exactly the same, just quieter, when it's turned down.



Maybe it's more transparent when it doesn't have a repercussion on the gain staging before the amp or I'm just going mad


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Deadnightshade said:


> I swear that the volume pedal is a tone sucker,even if it's turned off but still exists in the beginning of the chain.I stopped using it as a substitute for the input pad switch (I have the desktop version).
> 
> I tried lowering a studio eq's gain to -18 that's right before the amps,raised the tube compressor's threshold value a bit and the gain (for my patch the change was thres 40%->50% and gain from 0%->25%),and lowered the mix knob in the q filter (for me it was from 53%->45% )



When I posted this many wouldn't believe me, but actually, there are quite a few pedals that suck the tone when they're bypassed. I appreciate the obsession Line 6 went through to get as close as the real thing, but tone suck is one of the things we DON'T want!


----------



## RickyCigs

surfthealien said:


> I would totally join however I think I may be the last guy on earth with no facebook account lol. I made some new tones I think you will like rick. This is with the uber amp and xxl cab. Leads are doubled with my new lead patch. We need to get going on that collaboration bro!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/beginnings




I dig it. As for the collab, I haven't had much playing time lately. Usually just a half hour or so at lunch. Not enough time to nail some perfect takes. 


I did however do a new tone match today. It's not based off any band, but it IS based off the TSE X50  

who wants to hear it?


----------



## vent187

New mix using the POD HD500.

https://soundcloud.com/sameersuri187/ketchup


----------



## HOGANMW

I use Tube Comp at the beginning of my chain. Thresh 58% Level 0%
...so COMPRESSOR + SINGLE AMP and some FX if I need to but I use two stomp boxes before POD and 31 band EQ after POD. Here you have my rig's raw sound (no bass guitar, no drums)

https://soundcloud.com/gehinnom-1/ehx-graphic-fuzz-isp-decimator


----------



## Fretless

Anyone else absolutely in love with the octoverb? I have it on the lead guitar track for a song that I'm helping a local band write. Let me know what you think. I have it on a high gain part and a clean part. Bacon Bits V6 AMSS Version by Fretless on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## A Legacy Of Hatred

That is nice! I never thought of using physical pedals with a Pod but I'm interested in running a 31 band EQ with mine now. How have you integrated that?


----------



## Fretless

A Legacy Of Hatred said:


> That is nice! I never thought of using physical pedals with a Pod but I'm interested in running a 31 band EQ with mine now. How have you integrated that?



If you're asking me, I'm using the built in octoverb. Works amazingly. You can always run the eq in the fx loop though. It will work great.


----------



## HOGANMW

I use it with Electro Voice ELX 115P and sounds tube amp like. For me POD itself sounds like another digital toy. With torpedo C.A.B. sounds better but not good enough.


----------



## jmeezle

Hey guys, 

I posted a clip of this tune earlier, but here is the full version:

https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/replicas-ho-chi-minh-demo

Guitars were tracked with the HD500 using Ola's "Handjob" patch + Redwirez Mesa 4x12 cab (57+Royer mics). Thanks for always giving great feedback!


----------



## progman

Fretless said:


> Anyone else absolutely in love with the octoverb? I have it on the lead guitar track for a song that I'm helping a local band write. Let me know what you think. I have it on a high gain part and a clean part. Bacon Bits V6 AMSS Version by Fretless on SoundCloud - Hear the world



Yes!!!! I am totally loving octoverb. If you download any of the "synthesizer" tones on custom tone, many of the cooler ones (imo) have it. It is starting to surprise me how many people post "listen to my new song with the pod" and it is just some generic djent or deathcore tone (no to knock anybody). The pod can do so much more. I am also loving the bass ocatavor (think 311 or CKY) and the Dimension effect. Some of the phasers and flangers are good too. Seems like no one want to put any effects into their stuff except for delays in there solos. I have been listening to Dead Letter Circus a lot, so I have been playing around with effects lately.


----------



## Stijnson

^^ 
https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/ambient
Here is some non-generic and non-djent or deathcore stuff made only using the pod! I have mostly experiemented with using ambient style clean tones (besides high gain tones obviously hehe), which I think the POD can be very good at. Mind you this was just a test for the Ambient Swell patch I created, nothing special, but I still think it sounds cool.


----------



## RickyCigs

New Patch by RickyCigs on SoundCloud - Hear the world

heres a sample of my new tse x50 tone match. what do you guys think? and yes, its another generic deathcore tone haha

also, here is my plexi djent patch as promised. http://line6.com/customtone/tone/254797/


----------



## progman

Stijnson said:


> ^^
> https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/ambient
> Here is some non-generic and non-djent or deathcore stuff made only using the pod! I have mostly experiemented with using ambient style clean tones (besides high gain tones obviously hehe), which I think the POD can be very good at. Mind you this was just a test for the Ambient Swell patch I created, nothing special, but I still think it sounds cool.



Would love to hear some more stuff like this. Mr Cig's... I was looking at your stuff on customtones. You seem to be an aficionado on the Pod. Would you happen to have any non deathcore stuff you would be willing to share?


----------



## RickyCigs

progman said:


> Would love to hear some more stuff like this. Mr Cig's... I was looking at your stuff on customtones. You seem to be an aficionado on the Pod. Would you happen to have any non deathcore stuff you would be willing to share?



I really only play hi gain stuff, so I have both kinds of tones. Deathcore AND djent


----------



## progman

RickyCigs said:


> I really only play hi gain stuff, so I have both kinds of tones. Deathcore AND djent



That is what I thought. I listened to some of your stuff on soundcloud and youtube. As far as high gain and the pod goes, your stuff is second to none.


----------



## RickyCigs

progman said:


> That is what I thought. I listened to some of your stuff on soundcloud and youtube. As far as high gain and the pod goes, your stuff is second to none.



Haha thanks!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Just bought a brand new Pod Pro HD X NGD coming soon!


----------



## Stijnson

Sounds real good Rickycigs! But you used IR's with that right? Im guessing the Bogner as the pre-amp?


----------



## RickyCigs

Stijnson said:


> Sounds real good Rickycigs! But you used IR's with that right? Im guessing the Bogner as the pre-amp?



Nope. Guitars are 100% pod

Edit: forgot to mention that I used the treadplate. On a side note NEVER use the pre only models when using good impulses. Your just setting yourself up for disappointment. See my write up a few pages back if you want to know why.


----------



## RickyCigs

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/254798/

Here is the link to the x50 patch. I had uploaded it earlier but didn't share it. Somehow it already had 8 downloads... Maybe people are actually patiently waiting for me to release new patches that aren't on this forum/thread lol


----------



## Fretless

progman said:


> Yes!!!! I am totally loving octoverb. If you download any of the "synthesizer" tones on custom tone, many of the cooler ones (imo) have it. It is starting to surprise me how many people post "listen to my new song with the pod" and it is just some generic djent or deathcore tone (no to knock anybody). The pod can do so much more. I am also loving the bass ocatavor (think 311 or CKY) and the Dimension effect. Some of the phasers and flangers are good too. Seems like no one want to put any effects into their stuff except for delays in there solos. I have been listening to Dead Letter Circus a lot, so I have been playing around with effects lately.



The high gain lead part also uses a bass octaver. Gives it a really good cut into the mix.


----------



## Fretless

RickyCigs said:


> Nope. Guitars are 100% pod
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention that I used the treadplate. On a side note NEVER use the pre only models when using good impulses. Your just setting yourself up for disappointment. See my write up a few pages back if you want to know why.



I use pre only presets, but I also use an extern power amp simulator, so it makes sense to turn it off


----------



## The Reverend

RickyCigs said:


> http://line6.com/customtone/tone/254798/
> 
> Here is the link to the x50 patch. I had uploaded it earlier but didn't share it. Somehow it already had 8 downloads... Maybe people are actually patiently waiting for me to release new patches that aren't on this forum/thread lol



I love how meaty that patch is. Good one, man.


----------



## CTID

https://soundcloud.com/gurtschwurtz/at-heart-blegh/s-HtUht

I don't really try to emulate any particular kind of amp, I just tweak until I find a sound I like. My patches are actually extremely simple.


----------



## Purelojik

Hey dudes i posted this up on the FB group but here's a demo for the patch i made when i recently had a 36 Crazyfists kick. Tell me what you think!

https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/36-crazyfists-pod-hd-tone-amp


----------



## Fretless

When I make my patches I tend to start with the cleanest tone I can make then I decide what I am going for be it a clean patch with effects or a gritty distortion tone. I always try to make the most versatile patch that I can. I'd want to be able to use it with any of the songs I write over every genre.


----------



## RickyCigs

Fretless said:


> I use pre only presets, but I also use an extern power amp simulator, so it makes sense to turn it off



Well that's a whole other story


----------



## progman

Fretless said:


> The high gain lead part also uses a bass octaver. Gives it a really good cut into the mix.



Yea, I hear it now. Ever try a straight blend of your electronica stuff and your metal stuff? Something Fear Factory-esque?


----------



## daedae

RickyCigs said:


> Nope. Guitars are 100% pod
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention that I used the treadplate. On a side note NEVER use the pre only models when using good impulses. Your just setting yourself up for disappointment. See my write up a few pages back if you want to know why.



Okay, I went back 15 pages and I didn't see anything obvious, so I guess I'm just blind.  Unless you're just referring to the comment about them being too thin-sounding...

I assume if you're using TPA-1 and an IR, you're using just the pre model with that? Or do you use the POD's power amp modeling and the TPA on top of that? (I guess really this is one of those "if it sounds good, it is good," regardless of whether it would make sense to have two power amps in series on a physical amp...) I haven't played around with it much yet, because I haven't figured out how to wire everything up so that I hear only the post-VST output with TPA/IRs instead of the raw POD sound and then the processed sound slightly delayed.


----------



## JEngelking

Recorded this just to test out the EzDrummer+Metal Machine that I just got, but it occurred to me last night after I finished this that it's somehow the first full song I've recorded since I got my Pod.  Nonetheless:

https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/aria-volunteer-cover

First time I've recorded a clip of any length using my Rectifier tone or lead tone, I'm enjoying how it turned out.


----------



## RickyCigs

daedae said:


> Okay, I went back 15 pages and I didn't see anything obvious, so I guess I'm just blind.  Unless you're just referring to the comment about them being too thin-sounding...
> 
> I assume if you're using TPA-1 and an IR, you're using just the pre model with that? Or do you use the POD's power amp modeling and the TPA on top of that? (I guess really this is one of those "if it sounds good, it is good," regardless of whether it would make sense to have two power amps in series on a physical amp...) I haven't played around with it much yet, because I haven't figured out how to wire everything up so that I hear only the post-VST output with TPA/IRs instead of the raw POD sound and then the processed sound slightly delayed.



It was a lot less than 15 pages ago. I've only used the tpa a few times. Ive been trying to simplify things by either using just my pod or just the x50 or legion. 


As I've said at least 200 times in this thread, turn on your computer, open your control panel, click on line6 audio-midi devices, turn hardware monitoring down.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

I feel like the last person on the planet who reads manuals anymore 

You can use the TPA to either provide tube coloration or serve as a whole power amp stage. If you want just coloration, turn the resonance knob all the way down. If you want a whole power amp stage, turn it up, but if you do that you should be using IRs recorded with a solid state power amp, because otherwise it will double the tube emulation and make it sound crazy boomy.

In either case, you should only use the POD's pre model, because the full model already contains power amp simulation. You can also use the full model and an IR recorded with a tube power stage, like catharsis or sneap edge from JJ powertubes.

Experiment, find what sounds good. If it doesn't sound good, it's probably not meant to be used that way.

Examples:

POD Uber pre --> TPA-1, resonance all the way up ---> Recabinet or Kalthallen cabs (solid state, no tube coloration)

POD Uber pre ---> TPA-1, resonance down --> catharsis or sneap edge(well-defined tube power simulation baked into the IR)

POD Uber full --> Recabinet or Kalthallen cabs 

POD Uber full --> catharsis or sneap edge (I've been doing this lately. Technically it still doubles the power amp stage, but that depends on how high you set the master volume on the amp parameters, and it sounds pretty good)

POD Uber full --> TPA-1, resonance down ---> catharsis or sneap edge (not recommended, just doesn't sound very good, but feasible nevertheless)


----------



## Fretless

progman said:


> Yea, I hear it now. Ever try a straight blend of your electronica stuff and your metal stuff? Something Fear Factory-esque?



Yeah I have, and I really love doing it, but I don't have any of it fully fleshed out and released. It's all very choppy. I'll be working on it though when I finish tracking the band that I am for sure!!


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/qxybgtrmu6ae8xw/acaciastrange.mp3

Just found a neat tone using two free IRs and the full Bomber model. Anybody interested in a patch description?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Any of you Pod users ever heard of PreSonus Eris e8 speakers?


----------



## RickyCigs

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Any of you Pod users ever heard of PreSonus Eris e8 speakers?



No, but my daughters name is Airis.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

RickyCigs said:


> No, but my daughters name is Airis.


Wow what are the odds of that, cool name dude, such a small world.


----------



## Rygar91

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Any of you Pod users ever heard of PreSonus Eris e8 speakers?



I heard them in a music store a few weeks ago. To me they sounded like my ears had like water in them or something when compared to other monitors.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Rygar91 said:


> I heard them in a music store a few weeks ago. To me they sounded like my ears had like water in them or something when compared to other monitors.


Ah that sucks I had high hopes for them.


----------



## Rygar91

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Ah that sucks I had high hopes for them.



Yeah me too, I was pretty disappointed. Youtube "Yamaha HS80M vs PreSonus Eris E8 - Studio Monitor Comparison" and you can hear what I mean.


----------



## macgruber

hey fellas. does anybody know if its possible to run dual amps with cab sims to FOH and another line without cab sims to an fx loop return?

cheers!


----------



## Alice AKW

macgruber said:


> hey fellas. does anybody know if its possible to run dual amps with cab sims to FOH and another line without cab sims to an fx loop return?
> 
> cheers!



Doesn't sound like it'd be too difficult. Pan the amps hard left/right and run different cables out of the left and right 1/4" outs to your different sources.


----------



## RickyCigs

That's exactly how to do it


----------



## macgruber

Kane_Wolf said:


> Doesn't sound like it'd be too difficult. Pan the amps hard left/right and run different cables out of the left and right 1/4" outs to your different sources.


 
thanks for the advice, the only thing is that im trying to run an uber 4x12 and xxl 4x12 at the same time for the FOH and no cab sims using the treadplate head to the other. i can get it to work with a single cab but i've got my perfect tone using two cabs at the same time 

first world problems i know.


----------



## Alice AKW

macgruber said:


> thanks for the advice, the only thing is that im trying to run an uber 4x12 and xxl 4x12 at the same time for the FOH and no cab sims using the treadplate head to the other. i can get it to work with a single cab but i've got my perfect tone using two cabs at the same time
> 
> first world problems i know.



You are well out of luck then as far as I know... Sorry dude. Only advice I can give is to just record your parts in two takes and blend the two tracks with the differing tones.


----------



## myampslouder

This may be a repost but i didn't feel like searching through over 300 pages to see if a little tip was posted already

Stumbled upon a little trick to counter the phasing issue that can occur when running dual amps. stick the Vintage Mic Pre in front of one of the amps. it has a phase control and will correct the phasing issue. only downside is the mic pre will clip easily so it needs to be placed in the signal chain before the tubescreamer. I have mine setup like this

left signal screamer----->Angl F-ball---->Angl XXL 412--->409 dyn

right signal Vintage Mic Pre--->Screamer--->Treadplate--->Treadplate 412--->409 dyn

set the phase of the mic pre either at 0 or 180 whichever sounds clearest and thickest


----------



## RickyCigs

myampslouder said:


> This may be a repost but i didn't feel like searching through over 300 pages to see if a little tip was posted already
> 
> Stumbled upon a little trick to counter the phasing issue that can occur when running dual amps. stick the Vintage Mic Pre in front of one of the amps. it has a phase control and will correct the phasing issue. only downside is the mic pre will clip easily so it needs to be placed in the signal chain before the tubescreamer. I have mine setup like this
> 
> left signal screamer----->Angl F-ball---->Angl XXL 412--->409 dyn
> 
> right signal Vintage Mic Pre--->Screamer--->Treadplate--->Treadplate 412--->409 dyn
> 
> set the phase of the mic pre either at 0 or 180 whichever sounds clearest and thickest



Meambobbos guide has a chart that shows you exactly what you need for every cab/mic combo


----------



## Innervision

I find it quite "easy" to dial in a good hi gain tone with the POD HD, it's also easy to dial in crystal clean tones. But it's kinda hard to dial in a good warm tone (that was easier with the XT/X3).

I'm trying to reproduce Wes Borland's delayed clean sound from Livin It Up and I'm having a hard time doing so.



This is my take at this sound, I haven't played yet with the Recto and F Ball with some low drive to get that warm round sound in the low mids. I'm 100% open to suggestions. This tone was dialed in with a EMG 81/85 pickup set.

https://app.box.com/s/81bz2aop7grb1wgcs8lu


----------



## drowningfishy

Hey guys, I bet this has been asked already but searching the forums has come up with no results. 

Is there any real difference between the Pod hd pro and the hd pro X?? I have the pro right now but am able to get the X if I sell my pro for a decent price. Any help would be great!


----------



## Kalzedar

drowningfishy said:


> Hey guys, I bet this has been asked already but searching the forums has come up with no results.
> 
> Is there any real difference between the Pod hd pro and the hd pro X?? I have the pro right now but am able to get the X if I sell my pro for a decent price. Any help would be great!



Updated case (fancier looking footswitches) and more DSP for more power/more effects at once. No difference in quality of the amp models or anything as it's the same firmware.


----------



## JEngelking

Kalzedar said:


> Updated case (fancier looking footswitches) and more DSP for more power/more effects at once. No difference in quality of the amp models or anything as it's the same firmware.





drowningfishy said:


> Hey guys, I bet this has been asked already but searching the forums has come up with no results.
> 
> Is there any real difference between the Pod hd pro and the hd pro X?? I have the pro right now but am able to get the X if I sell my pro for a decent price. Any help would be great!



Fancier footswitches pertains to the HD500, the Pro is the rackmount. 

But other than that, that's correct. To my knowledge they just added more DSP to the Pro X.


----------



## drowningfishy

Hmmmmm thanks a lot guys! I might make the switch over just to have more effects


----------



## progman

If this has been answered already, please direct me to the page. I am having an issue with my mid-focus high gain distorted tones (i.e. metal/djent tones) When I play tones that I have created or tones from custometones with my amp (Marshall VS100 w/cab, through effects loop) they sound pretty good. However, when I play and listen with my headphones, the tone is way too thin. This worries me as I plan to sell my Marshall and buy a pair of Alto Pa speakers. These speakers do not color the sound at all so I will be all Pod. I know most people quad track when recording, so how are people reproducing their tones live with the 500? I know about the amp settings. I use Studio Direct for everything because all the other settings (even with my amp) don't sound good. How are people "thickening" their sound?


----------



## Innervision

Headphones are nowhere close to FRFR speakers so you shouldn't worry about that. If it sounds good on your FRFR speakers, then everything's good! If you plan on playing (not recording) with your headphones, you could dial headphone versions of your presets (boost the bass etc), if you plan on recording, don't touch a single knob based on your headphones listening.


----------



## RickyCigs

It really depends on your headphones. I have krk's so they are bassier than they could be.


----------



## progman

That is what I thought. I have Shure240's which are known for being mid-focused. I am going to try the Alto's before I buy them but it sounds like I will be ok. The reason I was worried was because when I record (using Garage Band-stupid, I know) it sounds exactly like using my headphones and not like it does through my amp. So, my thinking was that my amp was adding the thickness. Maybe it is just that Garage Band is garbage. I am buying the Alto's because of the tonal difference when playing anything but metal. My amp just can't handle the interstices of the pod.


----------



## myampslouder

RickyCigs said:


> It really depends on your headphones. I have krk's so they are bassier than they could be.



Which KRKs do you have? I just bought the kns6400 and they are pretty sweet.


----------



## BaylorPRSer

Looking at the POD HD, specifically the 500. I want to record S/PDIF, but also want to record two guitar tracks at once, one wet with POD tone and one dry, is this possible with S/PDIF? How would I set up the HD500 to record two tracks simultaneously?


----------



## RickyCigs

BaylorPRSer said:


> Looking at the POD HD, specifically the 500. I want to record S/PDIF, but also want to record two guitar tracks at once, one wet with POD tone and one dry, is this possible with S/PDIF? How would I set up the HD500 to record two tracks simultaneously?



Normally you would record dry with the spdif and wet with the 1/4" but you can just pan them separately on the pods mixer. Wet on left dry on right and set up your inputs in your daw


----------



## RickyCigs

myampslouder said:


> Which KRKs do you have? I just bought the kns6400 and they are pretty sweet.



I have the same ones. They're great headphones. Just a little too bassey for beig headphones. The highs and lows are all really clear though


----------



## RickyCigs

I think tonight it's time that I work on a killer bass tone. I think that's what's missing from my mixes. After I get something killer, I'll post the results of course.


----------



## RickyCigs

https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/grind-bass-demo-pod-hd500 thoughts?


----------



## Fretless

RickyCigs said:


> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/grind-bass-demo-pod-hd500 thoughts?



Sounds like the one I use! For mine I go

Noise Gate: 67 thresh / 0 decay >
Vetta Comp: sens 50 / level 93 >
Classic Distortion: drive 14 / bass 72 / filter 0 / treble 73 / output 88 >
Noise Gate: 50 thresh / 18 decay >
Flip Top Pre: 25 drive (though I vary this one for more/less grit) / 40 bass / 52 lmid / 41 hmid / 56 treb / 60 vol >
Volume Pedal: 23 volume >
Tube Comp (weird placement I know but it works for my setup): 18 thresh / 26 level


Now this may not work as well with others with the stock cab (Though with the 212 phd ported I think it gives a great tone) with my IR setup it sounds really good in a mix. https://soundcloud.com/fretless-1/bacon-bits-v8-bm-edition (I have a newer version of this but it was all sloppy with di parts playing when they shouldn't and whatever so this one will work)

I'd upload the tone, but the last time I connected my pod HD to my computer it got stuck in the reload loop and was unfixable. Fortunately I got to swap it for one that didn't have evidence that hinted that it had been stabbed by a fork lift..


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Im thinking about getting a pod hd500 for live situations. I wonder, can you map patches to the foot switches, other than the standard up/down switches for patches?


----------



## Alice AKW

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Im thinking about getting a pod hd500 for live situations. I wonder, can you map patches to the foot switches, other than the standard up/down switches for patches?



The bottom A-D footswitches can toggle between four patches per bank, and the up/down arrow switches toggle between banks.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Kane_Wolf said:


> The bottom A-D footswitches can toggle between four patches per bank, and the up/down arrow switches toggle between banks.



Footswitches above activate or deactivate individual effects in every patch. I remember that when the HD series first came out, the comparison against the X3 (Besides better quality and all that) was that an HD500 for example was designed towards live situations while the X3 was designed for studio situations. Of course, you can use both models for both situations, but don't worry, the HD500 has what you need for a good live show.


----------



## progman

RickyCigs said:


> It really depends on your headphones. I have krk's so they are bassier than they could be.



You are right. The headphones aren't as colorless as I thought. I should have bought better headphones. I just went to guitar center and plugged the pod into an alto 10in pa speaker and the tones were spot on. On that note, if people are looking for a much cheaper alternative to buying an amp for the pod, the alto line of pa speakers are perfect.


----------



## RickyCigs

progman said:


> You are right. The headphones aren't as colorless as I thought. I should have bought better headphones. I just went to guitar center and plugged the pod into an alto 10in pa speaker and the tones were spot on. On that note, if people are looking for a much cheaper alternative to buying an amp for the pod, the alto line of pa speakers are perfect.



Welcome to 200 pages ago


----------



## MobiusR

https://soundcloud.com/mobiusr/clip-full-of-testing

All POD for guitars and impulses (POD Cabs are whack)


----------



## Veldar

Can I have some help guys, Stephen Carpenter has an axe-FX set so he can blend the two chains together and control the mix of each blend with a expression pedal, can the 500 change the blend of it's 2 channels?


----------



## Alice AKW

Veldar said:


> Can I have some help guys, Stephen Carpenter has an axe-FX set so he can blend the two chains together and control the mix of each blend with a expression pedal, can the 500 change the blend of it's 2 channels?



I could see that working. Set the amps at an equal volume, and then set the expression parameters so one direction will turn up one amp and down the other and vice versa.


----------



## Veldar

Kane_Wolf said:


> I could see that working. Set the amps at an equal volume, and then set the expression parameters so one direction will turn up one amp and down the other and vice versa.



Is there any chance the expression pedal can control the two channel mixer when the two chains come back together?

Maybe make a demo. Please.


----------



## GalacticDeath

I just got a Pod HD500. I only messed around with it for about 3-4 hours today so I can't make any absolute judgements yet. However, I'm having some trouble nailing a good rhythm tone. I remember the PodXT had a terrible hiss in a lot of cabs which made them unusable. I had to use LePou LeCab to get some usable cab impulses like catharsis. I don't hear a hiss in the HD but I'm comparing my old XT tone to my new HD tone and find the XT tone to be better, I'm thinking it's the cab impulse.


What do you think of the PodHD cab sims?

Would I be crazy to use LeCab instead of the HD cabs?


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

leechmasterargentina said:


> Footswitches above activate or deactivate individual effects in every patch. I remember that when the HD series first came out, the comparison against the X3 (Besides better quality and all that) was that an HD500 for example was designed towards live situations while the X3 was designed for studio situations. Of course, you can use both models for both situations, but don't worry, the HD500 has what you need for a good live show.




Thanks, also thanks to Kane_Wolf.

I tend to mix up terminology, my common assumption was that a patch is what could be described as an amp setting + fx, but that might be what a bank is, or not? (let's get this clear once and for all )

To illustrate what I want the POD to do: in a song I could use three different amps, Overdrive (A), clean (B) and a mellower (B) overdrive. If I were to switch in this order A>B>C>A, I'd have a problem if I could only use the up/down switch, because I couldn't do a clean single tap from C to A.

So how does this apply to the explanation on how patches/banks work on the POD?


----------



## Fretless

Honestly, I don't really like the cabs in the pod HD series. I prefer to use wall of sound from torpedo. For about $30 you can get a few good cabs that sound amazing. I really love the control I get from wall of sound. 
This is what I currently have my tone sounding like. https://soundcloud.com/fretless-1/bacon-bits-v8-bm-edition


----------



## Kristianx510

Yeah the HD's stock cabs are the only downfall of the unit in my opinion. I'm trying to find a solution myself.


----------



## Yo_Wattup

Yep, you are right, the cabs are terrible. Thats why I'd advise running it through a power amp/guitar cab setup live or using some other IRs in the studio


----------



## Mega-Mads

The engl XXL cab is okay. The rest of them are mostly trash :/


----------



## wakjob

Line 6 really screw up by not including at least a few user IR slots when they released the HD series.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Thanks, also thanks to Kane_Wolf.
> 
> I tend to mix up terminology, my common assumption was that a patch is what could be described as an amp setting + fx, but that might be what a bank is, or not? (let's get this clear once and for all )
> 
> To illustrate what I want the POD to do: in a song I could use three different amps, Overdrive (A), clean (B) and a mellower (B) overdrive. If I were to switch in this order A>B>C>A, I'd have a problem if I could only use the up/down switch, because I couldn't do a clean single tap from C to A.
> 
> So how does this apply to the explanation on how patches/banks work on the POD?



in the pods set up page there is an option on how the switches work, you can set it up where all the switches are for turning fx on or off, or there is another option for the top row to turn on and of fx and the bottom row is for switching patches, this is the one that you want.


----------



## CTID

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Thanks, also thanks to Kane_Wolf.
> 
> I tend to mix up terminology, my common assumption was that a patch is what could be described as an amp setting + fx, but that might be what a bank is, or not? (let's get this clear once and for all )
> 
> To illustrate what I want the POD to do: in a song I could use three different amps, Overdrive (A), clean (B) and a mellower (B) overdrive. If I were to switch in this order A>B>C>A, I'd have a problem if I could only use the up/down switch, because I couldn't do a clean single tap from C to A.
> 
> So how does this apply to the explanation on how patches/banks work on the POD?



The default mode is ABCD, where the bottom four footswitches do exactly what you want them to do. There's also a secondary mode you can turn on via a menu option to make those 4 footswitches switch on and off different effects blocks. Just leave it on ABCD mode and you'll be more than fine.


----------



## myampslouder

The cab Sims are junk. Im really surprised line 6 hasn't made the jump to IRs. If the pod HD series was able to load IRs it would dominate the market.


----------



## Alice AKW

^Those two hit the nail on the head.

Veldar, I may give it a shot later today.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Thanks, also thanks to Kane_Wolf.
> 
> I tend to mix up terminology, my common assumption was that a patch is what could be described as an amp setting + fx, but that might be what a bank is, or not? (let's get this clear once and for all )
> 
> To illustrate what I want the POD to do: in a song I could use three different amps, Overdrive (A), clean (B) and a mellower (B) overdrive. If I were to switch in this order A>B>C>A, I'd have a problem if I could only use the up/down switch, because I couldn't do a clean single tap from C to A.
> 
> So how does this apply to the explanation on how patches/banks work on the POD?



I'm gonna sum it up for you 

Google an HD500 picture and you have tons of footswitches. As someone explained before, the POD works in two options: Default mode is ABCD, meaning you have 4 presets in ABCD footswitches, and the footswitches above can be assigned to anything you please. It'll be hard to find a situation where you need to switch banks. That's the beauty of the upper assignable footswitches. You can have many options within a preset itself, but of course, if you need 3 amps, you can have 3 patches in ABC. The other mode converts the footswitches in pedals, but I never used it in that mode.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Great, thanks for the explanation


----------



## Alice AKW

Forgot to post this, I dialed up a new lead tone last night https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/pod-hd500-lead-test


----------



## progman

I don''t think they are THAT bad. I plugged the pod into a alto pa speaker (using the models obviously) at guitar center the other day and it blew my marshall cab away. I think it depends on what your comparing them to. Obviously, comparing them to the actual cab, they are not as good. What do you expect for 500 bucks?


----------



## GalacticDeath

Thanks for all the input guys. I'll keep messing around with the cabs in HD for a while because I don't want to write them off so easily. If I have time, I might post some clips comparing HD cab sims to other cab impulses like catharsis.




progman said:


> I don''t think they are THAT bad. I plugged the pod into a alto pa speaker (using the models obviously) at guitar center the other day and it blew my marshall cab away. I think it depends on what your comparing them to. Obviously, comparing them to the actual cab, they are not as good. What do you expect for 500 bucks?



Yeah I'm not saying they're trash, but I think they could sound way better.
For 500 bucks I expect quality that's better than free cab impulses I can find online. Having said that, I still think the PodHD is a great unit, I have no regrets


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

You should ask this in the giant POD HD thread on this forum, if only because you'll get more and better responses, but I've yet to find a stock HD cab that doesn't sound like total ass except the ENGL, which is admittedly fantastic. I've experimented with the power vs. only pre models and solid state vs. power amp-colored impulses, including Recabinet, as well as the TPA-1 power amp VST plug-in. The only problem I've found is that the stock HD cabs tend to be well-suited to the amp models, and when you use external IRs you wind up with a crapload of fizz- even more than normal for a Line 6 product. I'm still playing with things, and I'm sure if I ever find a godsend-type cab tone I'll post it on here.


----------



## GalacticDeath

Fretless said:


> Honestly, I don't really like the cabs in the pod HD series. I prefer to use wall of sound from torpedo. For about $30 you can get a few good cabs that sound amazing. I really love the control I get from wall of sound.
> This is what I currently have my tone sounding like. https://soundcloud.com/fretless-1/bacon-bits-v8-bm-edition



Just listened to this with my monitor speakers. I like it bro. Might have to give it a try





PlumbTheDerps said:


> You should ask this in the giant POD HD thread on this forum, if only because you'll get more and better responses, but I've yet to find a stock HD cab that doesn't sound like total ass except the ENGL, which is admittedly fantastic. I've experimented with the power vs. only pre models and solid state vs. power amp-colored impulses, including Recabinet, as well as the TPA-1 power amp VST plug-in. The only problem I've found is that the stock HD cabs tend to be well-suited to the amp models, and when you use external IRs you wind up with a crapload of fizz- even more than normal for a Line 6 product. I'm still playing with things, and I'm sure if I ever find a godsend-type cab tone I'll post it on here.



I'm also trying similar combinations with external cab impulses and have found the same problem with the fizz. My PodXT+Catharsis tone sounds great but PodHD+Catharsis impulse is sounding fizzy and honestly a little thin. I'll keep trying tho because I've heard some great tones out of the HD in other peoples mixes. It took me a while to nail my XT sound so it will probably take me a while to nail my HD sound as well


----------



## mongey

I only use the cabs If I'm just playing with headphones straight from the pod . I use redwirez when going into my laptop . my fav presets I have in 2 banks. one with the cabs and one with none for IR's . I think the stock cabs sound ok but a good impulse def sounds better . the bottom end is more realistic to me with the impulses .more defined 

I'm sure they could add a convolution reverb effect to load the IR wav files . just put it last in your chain and bingo 

but will they ? I'm not so sure . for one i'm sure it would eat dsp and limit what you could use at one time


----------



## gunshow86de

Mega-Mads said:


> The engl XXL cab is okay. The rest of them are mostly trash :/





At least for high-gain, Engl V30XL (or whatever they call it) + 57 off-axis is really the only way to go.

The other cabs work okay for low to mid-gain stuff.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Okay, an hour later, I have found a fantastic patch with the SLO overdrive full model and Recabinet's Mesa Boogie sims. Recabinet is on sale for $20 right now, and I highly recommend it to all of y'all.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/nm1p6fe07vtrnu3/Immaculate.mp3

edit: oops, no it's not. But Kazrog did put it on sale around christmas last year, so it's worth a look at any rate.


----------



## JEngelking

I think there's a few cabs that are decent or passable, but I definitely agree they could be. It'd be nice to not have to tw-eak a ludicrous amount to get a good sound from the stock cabs, and I agree that with IR loading Line 6 would be making a great business decision, since the onboard cabs are really the only thing holding the unit back.

That being said, I've gotten a few patches to sound pretty good with the trick that Bobbo posted quite a few pages back. I'd have to check my patches, but it's something with dual amps, one with an Uber + 57 and the other with the XXL + 121 Ribbon (and I think a couple small parameter changes.) 

I'll try to find the exact post and report back.

EDIT: Found the post. 



meambobbo said:


> I have stumbled onto pure gold.
> 
> Channel A use Uber 4x12 + 57 on axis
> Channel B use XXL 4x12 + 121 Ribbon
> 
> Set Channel A volume around 45-50%
> Set Channel B even or a bit less than Channel A. I find -5% works well.
> 
> Set the Cab DEP's all around 25%.
> 
> Don't use EQ's after the amps and before the mixer. Use a Mid-Focus EQ after the mixer and set the HP freq to 15% and Q to around 25-35%. That should tame some boominess.
> 
> You may have to use more midrange than usual to get it to have enough.
> 
> This is the most realistic tone I can get. It's not just the sound - it even affects the feel. The response is super crisp. The tone is thick and resonant. Highs are crisp. Sits perfectly in a mix.
> 
> The tone has a nice rough edge to it too.


----------



## Leuchty

I dont see the big thing about the cab sims.

I have a fantastic tone with the XXL and 57 on axis. The Cab DEP goes a long way. Just need to spend the time.

My patch is: Gate - Screamer - Gate - Treadplate - XXL (57 on axis), thats it.


----------



## RickyCigs

PlumbTheDerps said:


> You should ask this in the giant POD HD thread on this forum, if only because you'll get more and better responses, but I've yet to find a stock HD cab that doesn't sound like total ass except the ENGL, which is admittedly fantastic. I've experimented with the power vs. only pre models and solid state vs. power amp-colored impulses, including Recabinet, as well as the TPA-1 power amp VST plug-in. The only problem I've found is that the stock HD cabs tend to be well-suited to the amp models, and when you use external IRs you wind up with a crapload of fizz- even more than normal for a Line 6 product. I'm still playing with things, and I'm sure if I ever find a godsend-type cab tone I'll post it on here.



You mean this thread that you posted in?


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

RickyCigs said:


> You mean this thread that you posted in?




The thread got merged in here, actually. I thought I was losing my mind when my 2 posts showed up in here, but it's because the mods moved it hahah.


----------



## RickyCigs

The cabs aren't THAT terrible. The eq that I use is what I use on anything. Even the vst amps that I use instead of the pod. 

The problem is the lack of options. One position per mic/per cab is jut not enough. Even one likes a different flavor. We don't all want the mic right on the cap or at the cone edge....


----------



## RickyCigs

PlumbTheDerps said:


> The thread got merged in here, actually. I thought I was losing my mind when my 2 posts showed up in here, but it's because the mods moved it hahah.



That makes sense lol


----------



## Fretless

RickyCigs said:


> The cabs aren't THAT terrible. The eq that I use is what I use on anything. Even the vst amps that I use instead of the pod.
> 
> The problem is the lack of options. One position per mic/per cab is jut not enough. Even one likes a different flavor. We don't all want the mic right on the cap or at the cone edge....



Some of us are really weird and like our mics in the weirdest of places indeed (I like mine at angles! 15 degree and 45 degree yeeeeee). 

But for what it's worth, the stock cabs arn't terrible, just not fantastic.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

I dunno, I can't get anything good out of any of the cabs except the XXL. I mean, recto cabs are supposed to be known for their controlled-but-boomy bottom end, and it takes the bass at 100 on the amp to even begin hearing the slightest, tiniest bit of bass from that cab. It's weird.


----------



## RickyCigs

PlumbTheDerps said:


> I dunno, I can't get anything good out of any of the cabs except the XXL. I mean, recto cabs are supposed to be known for their controlled-but-boomy bottom end, and it takes the bass at 100 on the amp to even begin hearing the slightest, tiniest bit of bass from that cab. It's weird.



Recto cabs are deep in the room. Not as much when mic'd. The tread v30 cab was definitely recorded either right on, or close to the cap. The xxl v30 definitely on the cone or possibly cap edge.


----------



## JEngelking

I know we were talking about the octoverb a couple pages ago, anyone ever tried it on their rhythm patch? I suppose it wouldn't work as well if you're going for something like a tight metal sound, but when recording, for a sort of wall of sound thing, I think it works well and sounds good! I've got a Townsend-y song I'm working on and I think I'm gonna try using the octoverb on my proggy Recto patch with it, at least for some of the rhythm sections. It sounds a lot like the tone Devin has in his GuitarMessenger Masterclass video.

Lower the decay, turn the mix down to around 12-15%, and it's sounding great.


----------



## Fretless

JEngelking said:


> I know we were talking about the octoverb a couple pages ago, anyone ever tried it on their rhythm patch? I suppose it wouldn't work as well if you're going for something like a tight metal sound, but when recording, for a sort of wall of sound thing, I think it works well and sounds good! I've got a Townsend-y song I'm working on and I think I'm gonna try using the octoverb on my proggy Recto patch with it, at least for some of the rhythm sections. It sounds a lot like the tone Devin has in his GuitarMessenger Masterclass video.
> 
> Lower the decay, turn the mix down to around 12-15%, and it's sounding great.



Yes! It actually gives a really nice ambient bloom to the sound. I find octoverb sits well in the mix when things feel really dry.


----------



## JEngelking

Fretless said:


> Yes! It actually gives a really nice ambient bloom to the sound. I find octoverb sits well in the mix when things feel really dry.



For sure, a nice "breathy-ness" I think.


----------



## Yo_Wattup

CYBERSYN said:


> I dont see the big thing about the cab sims.
> 
> I have a fantastic tone with the XXL and 57 on axis. The Cab DEP goes a long way. Just need to spend the time.
> 
> My patch is: Gate - Screamer - Gate - Treadplate - XXL (57 on axis), thats it.



The thing is though, we shouldnt have to spend that much time. When I load up Hybrit and an SM7 mic'd orange cab in redwirez it INSTANTLY sounds like sex. I dont have to do any more EQing or fiddling with power amp/cab DEPs or whatever it is you have to do with the pod.


----------



## progman

JEngelking said:


> I know we were talking about the octoverb a couple pages ago, anyone ever tried it on their rhythm patch? I suppose it wouldn't work as well if you're going for something like a tight metal sound, but when recording, for a sort of wall of sound thing, I think it works well and sounds good! I've got a Townsend-y song I'm working on and I think I'm gonna try using the octoverb on my proggy Recto patch with it, at least for some of the rhythm sections. It sounds a lot like the tone Devin has in his GuitarMessenger Masterclass video.
> 
> Lower the decay, turn the mix down to around 12-15%, and it's sounding great.



Would you mind posting your patch on custom tones? I love this effect. For drawn out octaves, power chords, extended triads, and dissonant type stuff, it gives body and uniqueness to the tone, sounds less generic. Your right though, it doesn't mess well with really tight djenty kind of stuff.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Yo_Wattup said:


> The thing is though, we shouldnt have to spend that much time. When I load up Hybrit and an SM7 mic'd orange cab in redwirez it INSTANTLY sounds like sex. I dont have to do any more EQing or fiddling with power amp/cab DEPs or whatever it is you have to do with the pod.



So instead of spending time going through the DEPs, spend time going through endless packs of IRs......Even with IRs (and I don't really record with them, but I have spent a lot of time with LeCab and lots of different IRs) I would still be running a full amp model and adjusting the power amp DEPs to make it sound good anyway. Every piece of gear has its learning curve and the time you put into it is equal to what you get out of it.


----------



## JEngelking

progman said:


> Would you mind posting your patch on custom tones? I love this effect. For drawn out octaves, power chords, extended triads, and dissonant type stuff, it gives body and uniqueness to the tone, sounds less generic. Your right though, it doesn't mess well with really tight djenty kind of stuff.



Yeah it's been a big improvement for getting that "big sound." Just for fun, I tried to go full Townsend last night. Quad tracked, and added a choir track too. 

And no problem! I can upload it to customtone a little later.


----------



## progman

JEngelking said:


> Yeah it's been a big improvement for getting that "big sound." Just for fun, I tried to go full Townsend last night. Quad tracked, and added a choir track too.
> 
> And no problem! I can upload it to customtone a little later.



Dude....Post that song! Have you tried the dimension effect or the bass octavator?


----------



## fadjar_rama

Hi all,
i've made some video using POD HD300(direct recording)
Enjoy :



i used tubescreamer + SLO100 amp sim(solo mode) + ENGL Cab sim + SM57 off axis.


----------



## shanejohnson02

Here's a trick I've been using lately: Dual-amp mode, same amp / settings on both sides, same cabs, different microphones. (57 / 421 on my setup).

Pan one hard right, and one hard left. Then, to double-track, just reverse the pan setting. 

It also works well when you pan both straight up the middle and mix the two mic sounds to match personal preference. I like to do this for leads, adding a bit of reverb and delay and cranking the mids.

I also find myself using MUCH less gain than I would in real life. The Engl and Mesa models are almost unusable past 10-11 o'clock.


----------



## JEngelking

progman said:


> Dude....Post that song! Have you tried the dimension effect or the bass octavator?



The bass octavator no, the dimension I've toyed with a couple times but not very extensively. What is it exactly?

And I could bounce down what I have of the song so far, but uploading it would take roughly 2.64 weeks because I'm in the lounge at my school between classes, and the wifi is slow and it'd take forever to load it to soundcloud.  I'll load the rough mix of it later though.


----------



## progman

JEngelking said:


> The bass octavator no, the dimension I've toyed with a couple times but not very extensively. What is it exactly?
> 
> And I could bounce down what I have of the song so far, but uploading it would take roughly 2.64 weeks because I'm in the lounge at my school between classes, and the wifi is slow and it'd take forever to load it to soundcloud.  I'll load the rough mix of it later though.



I am really not sure what dimension is supposed to be, but it has a chorus type sound. To me, it sounds much better than the chorus effects on the POD. You have to do some adjusting to get it to sound cool though.


----------



## Zalbu

I might be joining a band soon, but I don't want to bring my crappy Line 6 Spider amp to band practice. What cables and stuff do you need to hook up a HD400 to power speakers? And should you run the POD through the mixer board if the place has one?


----------



## Veldar

Kane_Wolf said:


> ^Those two hit the nail on the head.
> 
> Veldar, I may give it a shot later today.



I'm pretty excited to know because if it does work, if so I'm getting myself a early christmas present.


----------



## JEngelking

progman said:


> Dude....Post that song! Have you tried the dimension effect or the bass octavator?



Here's the song so far, there's stuff before this recording and there's gonna be a lot after since it's just an intro at the moment, but it serves its purpose as demo'ing the tone as it currently is. It's just a raw mix right now, recorded quickly, blahblah, more excuses, etc.. Here you go!

https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/btw-i-lyked-robbie-teh-robut


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

JEngelking said:


> Here's the song so far, there's stuff before this recording and there's gonna be a lot after since it's just an intro at the moment, but it serves its purpose as demo'ing the tone as it currently is. It's just a raw mix right now, recorded quickly, blahblah, more excuses, etc.. Here you go!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/btw-i-lyked-robbie-teh-robut


Sounds pretty pro dude, can't wait to hear the finished product.


----------



## JEngelking

progman said:


> Would you mind posting your patch on custom tones?



http://line6.com/customtone/tone/255233/

There's the tone for ya!


joshuavsoapkid said:


> Sounds pretty pro dude, can't wait to hear the finished product.



Thanks man! The very intro part (that keeps going in this recording, it's just really quiet with all the layers, will mend that eventually too when I get to seriously recording and mixing it,) is an idea I've had for a while, I'm excited to finally make a song out of it, super fun writing so far.


----------



## Fretless

I love messing with crazy effects. If I have time tonight after I wake up I'll toy with making a really ambient patch.


----------



## progman

JEngelking said:


> Here's the song so far, there's stuff before this recording and there's gonna be a lot after since it's just an intro at the moment, but it serves its purpose as demo'ing the tone as it currently is. It's just a raw mix right now, recorded quickly, blahblah, more excuses, etc.. Here you go!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/btw-i-lyked-robbie-teh-robut



Thanks for the tone, will check it out tonight. I dig the song intro too. What are you using for the synth chorus effect?


----------



## JEngelking

progman said:


> Thanks for the tone, will check it out tonight. I dig the song intro too. What are you using for the synth chorus effect?



No Amp --> Dual Signal Path, top path with just a tube comp, and the bottom with an octave pitch glide with the mix at 100%. Then the paths rejoin and it goes: Analog Delay w/ Mod into a plate reverb. 

Just uploaded that one too, here it is: http://line6.com/customtone/tone/255290/


----------



## Alice AKW

Small demo of my four main patches. It goes from my clean patch to my ENGL rhythm, then briefly to my Recrifier patch, then my ENGL lead. 

https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/prs-se-akerfeldt-pod-hd500


----------



## The Reverend

You guys are gonna hate me (especially you, Ricky, sorry!) but I've tried searching this thread and couldn't find the answer to my question. I know I've seen it answered or explained, I just can't find the actual posts.

A.) Is there a way to record both wet and dry signals with a POD HD500 in Reaper? 

B.) Does this leave dual-amp tones out to dry (har har)?

I'm using a tweaked version of Bobbo's Veil of Maya tone (from before his last update, I like it more) and it's a dual-amp tone. From what I remember, you have to have one amp panned hard one way, and an inactive amp block panned the other. I just can't figure out how to get this to work in Reaper, or if it works at all. Ideally, I would still use the VoM tone, but I've got some single-cab tones I like as well. 

Again, I'm sorry for asking this. I get tired of retreading the same questions just reading them, it sucks for you guys who actually answer. I wish there was a way to bookmark posts in threads so you can just point out links to people.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

The Reverend said:


> You guys are gonna hate me (especially you, Ricky, sorry!) but I've tried searching this thread and couldn't find the answer to my question. I know I've seen it answered or explained, I just can't find the actual posts.
> 
> A.) Is there a way to record both wet and dry signals with a POD HD500 in Reaper?
> 
> B.) Does this leave dual-amp tones out to dry (har har)?
> 
> I'm using a tweaked version of Bobbo's Veil of Maya tone (from before his last update, I like it more) and it's a dual-amp tone. From what I remember, you have to have one amp panned hard one way, and an inactive amp block panned the other. I just can't figure out how to get this to work in Reaper, or if it works at all. Ideally, I would still use the VoM tone, but I've got some single-cab tones I like as well.
> 
> Again, I'm sorry for asking this. I get tired of retreading the same questions just reading them, it sucks for you guys who actually answer. I wish there was a way to bookmark posts in threads so you can just point out links to people.



1. Yes http://line6.com/customtone/tone/217206


----------



## Stijnson

^^ Just run a dual amp patch, panned hard left and hard right, but one channel with the amp and the other totally dry. Then in Reaper just arm 2 tracks to record at the same time, one recording mono 1 and another recording mono 2. Piece of cake


----------



## RickyCigs

The Reverend said:


> You guys are gonna hate me (especially you, Ricky, sorry!) but I've tried searching this thread and couldn't find the answer to my question. I know I've seen it answered or explained, I just can't find the actual posts.
> 
> A.) Is there a way to record both wet and dry signals with a POD HD500 in Reaper?
> 
> B.) Does this leave dual-amp tones out to dry (har har)?
> 
> I'm using a tweaked version of Bobbo's Veil of Maya tone (from before his last update, I like it more) and it's a dual-amp tone. From what I remember, you have to have one amp panned hard one way, and an inactive amp block panned the other. I just can't figure out how to get this to work in Reaper, or if it works at all. Ideally, I would still use the VoM tone, but I've got some single-cab tones I like as well.
> 
> Again, I'm sorry for asking this. I get tired of retreading the same questions just reading them, it sucks for you guys who actually answer. I wish there was a way to bookmark posts in threads so you can just point out links to people.




Your so dead. 


But as was said, you just need to set up your inputs in reaper. If your wet track is left as your dry track is right, then you set up an input bus that uses the left stereo input only and an input bus that uses rhe right stereo input only. 

Have both tracks active, but turn monitoring on for just your wet track. 

One thing I've noticed about this method is that the dry track has a slightly lower output that just doing a single dry track with the mixer set to center. If you set the mixer level on your dry track a bit higher, it should work out better, but you may have to adjust the gain on the reamp track to compensate.


----------



## Poltergeist

Ricky, you posted a few pages back about making a 500hz cut for Redwirez IR's, I was wondering where in mix IR2 you place the cut? Would I place 500hz low cut in the EQ path? Also I had a question about the WET parameter in Redwirez... Do you want to set it to 0db or -18db? I heard that recording proper levels for better head room would be -18db .. Could you shed some clarity on this please?


----------



## RickyCigs

Poltergeist said:


> Ricky, you posted a few pages back about making a 500hz cut for Redwirez IR's, I was wondering where in mix IR2 you place the cut? Would I place 500hz low cut in the EQ path? Also I had a question about the WET parameter in Redwirez... Do you want to set it to 0db or -18db? I heard that recording proper levels for better head room would be -18db .. Could you shed some clarity on this please?



I use LeCab2 for an impulse loader, so I'm not sure how to set mix ir. the cut should be made after your impulse because its the impulse itself is what's boxy, not the amp sim. You only need a narrow cut. Nothing too drastic.


----------



## RickyCigs

so why did no one bother to tell me that the j-800 was the best model on the pod???!!!?

heres a little taste of what it just did for me. https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/marshall-jcm800-patch


----------



## Rygar91

RickyCigs said:


> so why did no one bother to tell me that the j-800 was the best model on the pod???!!!?
> 
> heres a little taste of what it just did for me. https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/marshall-jcm800-patch



I agree man, it was my go to amp for a while but I switched to using the Mercuriall JCM800 Hot Preamp plugin. If you like the sound of JCM 800s I highly recommend it, probably one of the best amp sims out there.


----------



## CD1221

Sounds great! I actually prefer the first take (pod only) listening through headphones...

I was thinking about amp choice this week, actually.... I have gotten better tones turning the gain way down compared to when I first got the 500, mostly due to the stuff you guys gave posted in this thread. Logically, it Seems overkill to use the high gain amps and then not use most of the gain.... Which got me thinking of tweaking the jcm, park and PhD amps to see if I can metal them up. I already like them for basic rock crunch, esp the PhD. A little more push up front might do the trick.


----------



## HOGANMW

325 pages about shitty, digital, djenty tones and just first time someone's tone sounds good. RickyCigs... ...I'm surprised... ...your JCM800 sounds awesome  . Very good !!!


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Rygar91 said:


> I agree man, it was my go to amp for a while but I switched to using the Mercuriall JCM800 Hot Preamp plugin. If you like the sound of JCM 800s I highly recommend it, probably one of the best amp sims out there.



Is that the Russian one that takes an hour and a half to download? I think I downloaded it, but it didn't sound very good with the TPA-1 VST so I never looked at it much. Any recommendations on what to do for a power stage?


----------



## RickyCigs

HOGANMW said:


> 325 pages about shitty, digital, djenty tones and just first time someone's tone sounds good. RickyCigs... ...I'm surprised... ...your JCM800 sounds awesome  . Very good !!!



Haha thanks!


----------



## RickyCigs

after getting some amazing feedback, i decided to upload my marshall patch. 

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/255361/

for the version with the tpa, just turn the cab, post eq and mid focus off. the settings i used on the tpa were pretty simple. el34's depth up a bit presence down, resonance and sag all the way down, bias all the way up. i used the royer 121 mesa redwirez impulse, but im sure it will work well with others. enjoy!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Pod Pro coming in today, getting my monitors either this month or next month.


----------



## Rygar91

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Is that the Russian one that takes an hour and a half to download? I think I downloaded it, but it didn't sound very good with the TPA-1 VST so I never looked at it much. Any recommendations on what to do for a power stage?



Haha yeah it is. I havent started using it with a power amp sim yet, I thought it sounded amazing already, it just needs an overdrive like a tube screamer or something in front of it. I use the Fulltone OCD pedal sim from Amplitude for my distortion. If youre looking for just a smooth heavy tone without a lot of gainy and fizzy sound then its perfect.


----------



## JEngelking

Random question for you guys with 8 strings, or those that use the HD for bass stuff as well: How well does the onboard tuner pick up those super low notes? Its picked up a low G on a seven string (drop G) for me with no issue, but I was thinking of picking up a Korg Pitchblack Pro and wasn't sure how much of an upgrade it would be. It's certainly more visually attractive than the Pod's tuner and it has the cable checker function which I like a lot, but I'd like to eventually get an 8 string as well as a bass (probably five string, to match with the seven string guitar stuff) and wasn't sure if the range on the Korg was better than the Pod's tuner.


----------



## RickyCigs

JEngelking said:


> Random question for you guys with 8 strings, or those that use the HD for bass stuff as well: How well does the onboard tuner pick up those super low notes? Its picked up a low G on a seven string (drop G) for me with no issue, but I was thinking of picking up a Korg Pitchblack Pro and wasn't sure how much of an upgrade it would be. It's certainly more visually attractive than the Pod's tuner and it has the cable checker function which I like a lot, but I'd like to eventually get an 8 string as well as a bass (probably five string, to match with the seven string guitar stuff) and wasn't sure if the range on the Korg was better than the Pod's tuner.



The pods tuner has trouble picking up Bb on my bass, so the F# is out of the question. Get the Korg.


----------



## JEngelking

RickyCigs said:


> The pods tuner has trouble picking up Bb on my bass, so the F# is out of the question. Get the Korg.



So it shall be! As if I needed any more motivation to buy more rack gear.  Planning to get a Furman power condition (M-8DX, probably), and I asked for an SKB 6U case for x-mas, so the rig is coming together nicely. 

Probably gonna call Sweetwater too in the next couple days to see if I can call dibs on a Pitchblack for when they have them back in stock, they're way cheaper on there than anywhere else I've seen. It also looks like the range on it goes down to E0, so that should be more than sufficient for the foreseeable future.


----------



## GunpointMetal

I tune my eight string to drop E and I've had no problems, haven't tried a bass below E standard, though.


----------



## progman

GunpointMetal said:


> I tune my eight string to drop E and I've had no problems, haven't tried a bass below E standard, though.



+1


----------



## Fretless

GunpointMetal said:


> I tune my eight string to drop E and I've had no problems, haven't tried a bass below E standard, though.




No problem on bass all the way to drop G. Havn't tried anything lower though.


----------



## daedae

Meanwhile, my HD500's tuner balks at trying to tune my 7 dropped to A. I usually end up tuning to the 12th fret harmonic instead.


----------



## GunpointMetal

daedae said:


> Meanwhile, my HD500's tuner balks at trying to tune my 7 dropped to A. I usually end up tuning to the 12th fret harmonic instead.



that's weird....why would another person have no problem going a full fifth below that, and tuning a Drop G bass?


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

RickyCigs said:


> so why did no one bother to tell me that the j-800 was the best model on the pod???!!!?



I've gone to the JCM800 for my main lead tone. Cuts through the band mix like a knife when i kick that sucker in


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Does anyone know if there are any other pedal boards compatible with the Pod Pro X, or is the MKll shortboard the only one that works?


----------



## Leuchty

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Does anyone know if there are any other pedal boards compatible with the Pod Pro X, or is the MKll shortboard the only one that works?



A midi controller would work.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

CYBERSYN said:


> A midi controller would work.


Like something from Voodoo Labs?


----------



## RickyCigs

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Like something from Voodoo Labs?



Or tech 21. Or even behringer has one for around $40.


----------



## Leuchty

Behringer, Rocktron, Voodoo, Boss, etc. would all work.

However, the Shortboard is just WAY easier...

EDIT: Damn Ricky! your like an Ninja Eagle in this place!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

RickyCigs said:


> Or tech 21. Or even behringer has one for around $40.


Thanks Rick your like a god of all things Pod 



CYBERSYN said:


> Behringer, Rocktron, Voodoo, Boss, etc. would all work.
> 
> However, the Shortboard is just WAY easier...
> 
> EDIT: Damn Ricky! your like an Ninja Eagle in this place!


I guess I'll get the Shortboard.


----------



## RickyCigs

Lol fod? And I guess my timing is just impeccable haha


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

RickyCigs said:


> Lol fod? And I guess my timing is just impeccable haha


----------



## RickyCigs

RickyCigs said:


> so why did no one bother to tell me that the j-800 was the best model on the pod???!!!?
> 
> heres a little taste of what it just did for me. https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/marshall-jcm800-patch




Bump for next page action!


----------



## Kristianx510

So here's a neat little tidbit of info.. When Line 6 was making the POD HD they ONLY updated the amp. All the cabs, mics, and effects are from the X3. This definitely explains a little bit. But my source for this info also let me know that Line 6 aims to update the cabs and mics in time. Let's hope it's soon!


----------



## The Reverend

Kristianx510 said:


> So here's a neat little tidbit of info.. When Line 6 was making the POD HD they ONLY updated the amp. All the cabs, mics, and effects are from the X3. This definitely explains a little bit. But my source for this info also let me know that Line 6 aims to update the cabs and mics in time. Let's hope it's soon!



F--king assholes, they are. I doubt I'll live to see the update! Imagine how much better this thing could be if there was no need for two cabs to even out tones? Ugh. What a joke. Last product I'm buying from Line 6, no doubt.


----------



## Innervision

Yeah, I don't buy that. I own a POD X3 and HD and there are way more new things in the HD than just remodeled amps like additional mics (there are only 4 mics in the X3), effects... I know the X3 cabs quite well and they don't sound like the ones in the HD, so I guess they made new impulses for the HD, it's not like it was the longest/hardest part of the work. On the other hand my crystal ball tells me they spend more dev time on the pres than on the cabs.


----------



## MF_Kitten

yeah, I can confirm the cabs and mics are NOT the same in any way. They sound completely different. I had an X3L for a LONG time before I got the HD500, and there is no comparison between them, and they sound completely different.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

TBH I couldn't care less about the cabs and mics. All I want is a goddamn 5150 sim and I'll be happy. I've gotten amazing tones by bypassing the cabs and using external solid state IRs.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Kristianx510 said:


> So here's a neat little tidbit of info.. When Line 6 was making the POD HD they ONLY updated the amp. All the cabs, mics, and effects are from the X3. This definitely explains a little bit. But my source for this info also let me know that Line 6 aims to update the cabs and mics in time. Let's hope it's soon!



no source, no truth...sounds like something someone made up on an online forum to seem "in the know"


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

The Reverend said:


> F--king assholes, they are. I doubt I'll live to see the update! Imagine how much better this thing could be if there was no need for two cabs to even out tones? Ugh. What a joke. Last product I'm buying from Line 6, no doubt.



I've gone from satisfied to looking at my unit with displeasure whenever I think about it.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Kristianx510 said:


> So here's a neat little tidbit of info.. When Line 6 was making the POD HD they ONLY updated the amp. All the cabs, mics, and effects are from the X3. This definitely explains a little bit. But my source for this info also let me know that Line 6 aims to update the cabs and mics in time. Let's hope it's soon!



Yeah that's bull, especially for the mics, because there are like 10 guitar amp mics on the HD and only 4 on the X3. Also the treadplate cabs on the two sound ENTIRELY different, as that cab was my favorite on the X3 and became my LEAST favorite on the HD.


----------



## RickyCigs

Every time I've all but given up on my pod, I try something new. I had given up unit and then made my Marshall patch and even that plexi patch. Is it the best tone I could possibly have? Probably not. But I find new ways to make things better all the time. This thread has gone from "look at what this $500 unit can do!" To "I wish this $500 unit was an axe-fx" 

There was obviously a reason that you liked the pod in the first place. Go back to those days and try new things with the amp models that you liked right away. If your still not happy, then try some new models like I've been doing. 

Look at it this way, if you had a tube amp, you would be playing around with mic placement a ton before you found what worked best. And you would only have one amp. The gives you instantly accessible options for less than the cost of a good mic and preamp. 

Do we want a 5150 model? Yes. Do we need one? Not really. I've gotten tones out of several models that are extremely close to the tse x50, and everyone raves about how close to the real thing it is. My Marshall patch is one of them. So quit yer bitchin!!


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

RickyCigs said:


> Every time I've all but given up on my pod, I try something new. I had given up unit and then made my Marshall patch and even that plexi patch. Is it the best tone I could possibly have? Probably not. But I find new ways to make things better all the time. This thread has gone from "look at what this $500 unit can do!" To "I wish this $500 unit was an axe-fx"
> 
> There was obviously a reason that you liked the pod in the first place. Go back to those days and try new things with the amp models that you liked right away. If your still not happy, then try some new models like I've been doing.
> 
> Look at it this way, if you had a tube amp, you would be playing around with mic placement a ton before you found what worked best. And you would only have one amp. The gives you instantly accessible options for less than the cost of a good mic and preamp.
> 
> Do we want a 5150 model? Yes. Do we need one? Not really. I've gotten tones out of several models that are extremely close to the tse x50, and everyone raves about how close to the real thing it is. My Marshall patch is one of them. So quit yer bitchin!!



All valid points. I think some of us are just annoyed that the HD line took a couple of steps backward, particularly in the Treadplate cab, which should be a staple of any modeling unit, as well as the inexplicable lack of a 5150 sim, which the XT line had and did quite well.

Apart from that, I just feel like sometimes working with the HD as a component of a larger chain- mixing it with impulses, outside EQ or power amp sims, etc.- sometimes reveals the silliness of the modeling. Like, the Treadplate cab + amp sound great together...only because the former lacks any bass whatsoever and the the latter has way too much bass. Why didn't they just even that out? They obviously knew what they were doing. Similarly, the XXL cab sounds fan-goddamn-tastic, but has a crazy amount of bass. And while that pronounced low-end thump is characteristic of an ENGL cab, they totally knew what they were writing into the software. If Line 6 wants the HD series to be taken seriously as a competitor vis-a-vis other modeling units, they didn't have to make it sound like an Axe FX, but I do wish they had been less capricious and strange with some of the components in the software. 

The XT series was better in that regard, but inferior in almost every other way, so on balance it's still a leap forward and a great little low-cost unit. But the widespread acknowledgement that you have to tweak the bejesus out of the HD line to find "That Tone" that we've all eventually found with lots of trial and error could really be mitigated if they just spent a bit of time ironing out the kinks, and that's something they could rather easily do via firmware.


----------



## GunpointMetal

And its still four hundred miles ahead of COSM.


----------



## yingmin

I've been considering an HD500X to replace my G System in my guitar rig, so I've been putting one through considerable paces to make sure it can do everything I want it to. Yesterday I checked out its bass capabilities, partially to see if it would work as part of my bass rig as well, and partly to see if I could actually use that for my Treblebass (like a Chapman Stick/Warr guitar). It would work great for either of those purposes, except that Line 6 apparently decided that bassists can go .... themselves, because there is only ONE bass amp model, and it's not very good. If they're not making bass-specific products any more, it seems to me it would behoove them to not completely ignore bass in the products they do still make.


----------



## GunpointMetal

A friend who used to work at GC (and a few other shops over the years) had once told me that the aside the from the Bass POD XT, the amps and other bass specific stuff from them doesn't sell very well...not a fact, but could explain why support is not a priority...I'd definitely like more options for home recording. For bass you can always bypass an amp all together and use just comp/EQ like a DI input


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Yeah, if you're recording bass the HD is not where it's at. Just buy the Ampeg SVT software when it's on sale, or use effects in your DAW with the TSE Sansamp sim. You can dial in a nice tone with some tweaks for live usage, though, like dual-cabbing it and using one of the high-gain models for grit.


----------



## daedae

yingmin said:


> I've been considering an HD500X to replace my G System in my guitar rig, so I've been putting one through considerable paces to make sure it can do everything I want it to. Yesterday I checked out its bass capabilities, partially to see if it would work as part of my bass rig as well, and partly to see if I could actually use that for my Treblebass (like a Chapman Stick/Warr guitar). It would work great for either of those purposes, except that Line 6 apparently decided that bassists can go .... themselves, because there is only ONE bass amp model, and it's not very good. If they're not making bass-specific products any more, it seems to me it would behoove them to not completely ignore bass in the products they do still make.



I'm not familiar with a Treblebass, but I use an HD500 with my Chapman Stick (not that I do anything fancy with it, but it works well enough anyway). I think Rob Martino said he does as well.


----------



## RickyCigs

The clean models on the HD work perfectly for bass. I've gotten an excellent clean bass tone as well as an excellent grindy bass tone.


----------



## Kristianx510

I work for Guitar Center, and I was told by a line 6 rep himself. Sorry you guys want a reputable source, but you can imagine I'm not exactly supposed to tell people that. Take it as you want, but I heard it straight from a Line 6 employee.


----------



## GunpointMetal

My ears tell me its BS....and I doubt your rep knows any more about the modeling than what was on the marketing sheets.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

so the question becomes WHO is BSing? The L6 employee or KristanX510...


----------



## Malkav

daedae said:


> Sounds good to me...some pretty cool riffs, keeps grabbing my attention.



Thanks for the kind words man


----------



## Innervision

Kristianx510 said:


> I work for Guitar Center, and I was told by a line 6 rep himself. Sorry you guys want a reputable source, but you can imagine I'm not exactly supposed to tell people that. Take it as you want, but I heard it straight from a Line 6 employee.



Was this person the head POD HD developer or was he only the guy keeping the Line 6 office safe at night?


----------



## GunpointMetal

The company's beta testers won't even give hints about stuff on their own forums due to NDAs, and I seriously doubt that anyone who actually knows something is gonna tell it to some random GC employee at the risk of losing a job and being sued.


----------



## TimothyLeary

I've been trying to use the line in of the hd500 but the sound of whatever is plugged is affected by the pedal chain. Anyone knows how to avoid this?


----------



## yingmin

TimothyLeary said:


> I've been trying to use the line in of the hd500 but the sound of whatever is plugged is affected by the pedal chain. Anyone knows how to avoid this?



Can you rephrase this? I'm not 100% sure what you're trying to accomplish.


----------



## RickyCigs

TimothyLeary said:


> I've been trying to use the line in of the hd500 but the sound of whatever is plugged is affected by the pedal chain. Anyone knows how to avoid this?



The 1/8" cd input is unaffected by the signal chain if that's what your going for.


----------



## jmeezle

HD500+Redwirez Mesa 4x12 cab. I used Ola Englund's "handjob" patch for the rhythm guitars. Enjoy!

https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/god-is-dead-life-is-absurd


----------



## TimothyLeary

yingmin said:


> Can you rephrase this? I'm not 100% sure what you're trying to accomplish.





RickyCigs said:


> The 1/8" cd input is unaffected by the signal chain if that's what your going for.



Sorry for the bad phrasing. 

I think I found my problem. I was connecting the iPod to the AUX IN instead of the 1/8" CD INPUT, like RickyCigs said.

Thanks


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

jmeezle said:


> HD500+Redwirez Mesa 4x12 cab. I used Ola Englund's "handjob" patch for the rhythm guitars. Enjoy!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/god-is-dead-life-is-absurd



Full amp model, not pre, I'm assuming? Sounds terrific


----------



## Poltergeist

jmeezle said:


> HD500+Redwirez Mesa 4x12 cab. I used Ola Englund's "handjob" patch for the rhythm guitars. Enjoy!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/god-is-dead-life-is-absurd



Your tone's sound great... If its not too much to ask, the mics you're using in Redwirez are a SM57 on cone or cap? and Royer on cone? And distances around 2"? 

Off topic:
By the way, I'm from the Canton area, so Akron's just a stones throw from me.. I'd be interested in seeing your band at a local gig... You post dates? Facebook?


----------



## jmeezle

Poltergeist said:


> Your tone's sound great... If its not too much to ask, the mics you're using in Redwirez are a SM57 on cone or cap? and Royer on cone? And distances around 2"?
> 
> Off topic:
> By the way, I'm from the Canton area, so Akron's just a stones throw from me.. I'd be interested in seeing your band at a local gig... You post dates? Facebook?



Thanks dude. I have a 57 .5" on the cap and a Neumann KM84 1" on the cap edge. I'm using EMG 808's in my Agile Intrepid Pro 830. As far as the patch goes I really didn't change anything, just EQ on the guitar bus to make them sit right in the mix. I used the Soldano 412B Eminence Legend cab for this track... I really don't know what I'm doing specifically other than trying a bunch of different shit to find the tone that I'm after lol.

My band's Facebook is http://facebook.com/replicasproject. If you ever make it up to Akron hit me up! Our rehearsal spot is in Massillon which isn't too far away from you.


----------



## HOGANMW

https://soundcloud.com/gehinnom-1/ehx-graphic-fuzz-isp-decimator


----------



## RickyCigs

It looks like I'll have some music to share for Christmas. I'm finishing up a song with my Marshall patch. A combo of the all pod tone mixed with the redwirez/tpa tone. As well as my grind bass patch. Stay tuned!! This is some of my best work. Tone and song-wise.


----------



## Miijk

Hey guys, I'm trying to work on a bass patch with the octave effect to play some Gorillaz! Altho I just can't seem to make it sound good, the Bass Octaver makes it sound very muddy and distorted, anyone got any tips for a good sounding octave effect?


----------



## guitarfreak1387

Miijk said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to work on a bass patch with the octave effect to play some Gorillaz! Altho I just can't seem to make it sound good, the Bass Octaver makes it sound very muddy and distorted, anyone got any tips for a good sounding octave effect?



im not right next to my pod at the moment but if i were to try it myself id run a dual amp setup and set the 2nd amp up with a pitch bend to an oct below and then mess with the mixer to get the right ratio that your looking for.


----------



## Forrest_H

Stupid question, can you not use POD HD500 or HD300 patches with the desktop? Everytime I try, it says that it has to wipe my patches clean.


----------



## RickyCigs

Forrest_H said:


> Stupid question, can you not use POD HD500 or HD300 patches with the desktop? Everytime I try, it says that it has to wipe my patches clean.



Hd500 yes, hd300 absolutely not. You have to change the file extension to .hbe


----------



## Forrest_H

RickyCigs said:


> Hd500 yes, hd300 absolutely not. You have to change the file extension to .hbe



that's very odd, there's a paticular patch, the Periphery one I believe you posted which will simply not load.


----------



## RickyCigs

Forrest_H said:


> that's very odd, there's a paticular patch, the Periphery one I believe you posted which will simply not load.



Use the jzab converter. Don't expect the DEP's to be the same though. There seems to be an issue with converting to the desktop.


----------



## Forrest_H

RickyCigs said:


> Use the jzab converter. Don't expect the DEP's to be the same though. There seems to be an issue with converting to the desktop.



Thanks a ton man


----------



## thebunfather

Finished a new song with the HD500 and DC800 with the Instrumental pickups.

https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/dirthead


----------



## decreebass

thebunfather said:


> Finished a new song with the HD500 and DC800 with the Instrumental pickups.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/dirthead



Like the song, but more importantly I like the bunny 

I like how I can actually tell that that's a DC800 even through the distortion and effects/production. Very nice.


----------



## thebunfather

decreebass said:


> Like the song, but more importantly I like the bunny
> 
> I like how I can actually tell that that's a DC800 even through the distortion and effects/production. Very nice.



Thanks! She's my unofficial mascot! The Instrumental pickups play a huge role in getting a more natural tone. Ethan does some outstanding work when it comes to winding pickups.


----------



## RickyCigs

*heres an early christmas present for you guys! a sample of what the pod is capable of after a year of learning/tweaking/testing. there isnt a bass track yet and its still pretty meaty. enjoy! https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/talk-the-talk-unmixed*


----------



## MF_Kitten

For anyone using their pod with impulses, go snatch up Recabinet and use it as an impulse loader for your preferred impulses! Why, you might ask? BECAUSE they made a function that simulates speaker dynamics... AND IT FREAKIN' WORKS!


----------



## RED_ROBOT

https://soundcloud.com/red_robot/demo_9-g

<iframe width="100%" height="166" s...o_play=false&amp;show_artwork=true"></iframe>
Here's mine, folks!
Screamer - Mesa - sm57 - 421 (double amp/cab)
Jackson dinky with Seymour Duncan Invader in A


----------



## JEngelking

So how do you guys keep the levels set on your Pod when playing through your monitors? I'm using my Pod as an interface, and I've got the 1/4" outs going in to my new monitors. The volume of the monitors is set at about 50%, with the master of the Pod set around 10 o'clock.

I suppose levels don't matter too much since it's an all digital rig and will be consistent no matter what volume things are at (as opposed to a tube rig where tubes need to be pushed to reach their full potential), but I suppose I'm just curious.


----------



## RickyCigs

JEngelking said:


> So how do you guys keep the levels set on your Pod when playing through your monitors? I'm using my Pod as an interface, and I've got the 1/4" outs going in to my new monitors. The volume of the monitors is set at about 50%, with the master of the Pod set around 10 o'clock.
> 
> I suppose levels don't matter too much since it's an all digital rig and will be consistent no matter what volume things are at (as opposed to a tube rig where tubes need to be pushed to reach their full potential), but I suppose I'm just curious.




I run mine at 3/4 volume so that I can get as much volume as I need. Then I use the pods master as my overall master volume.


----------



## MikeDojcsak

Hey guys, got a line 6 fbv shortboard mkii for Christmas to use with my pod hd pro to change patches etc. Powered down the pod and plugged the cable from the pod into the board, powered it up and the LCD only reads "FBV SB MKII" and doesn't respond to anything. I'm sure it's an easy fix or setting to change. Thoughts?


----------



## Fretless

JEngelking said:


> So how do you guys keep the levels set on your Pod when playing through your monitors? I'm using my Pod as an interface, and I've got the 1/4" outs going in to my new monitors. The volume of the monitors is set at about 50%, with the master of the Pod set around 10 o'clock.
> 
> I suppose levels don't matter too much since it's an all digital rig and will be consistent no matter what volume things are at (as opposed to a tube rig where tubes need to be pushed to reach their full potential), but I suppose I'm just curious.



I run my monitors and sub at around 70% (I don't know why, I just do. I like em before they hit 3/4). I use a different interface, but the concept is still the same.


----------



## Veldar

I just ordered a second hand POD HD500, I'm so stoakd for it and I can't wait to replace my Zoom B3 with it.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

So, I just got my HD500x and have been trying it out with the 4CM through my 6505+ stack. All is good but it sounds like I'm having some kind of tone loss. The 6505 sound is not so thick and doesnt sustain as much compared to when I plug direct. It sounds a little choked. 

I followed the instructions on this video


but I'm still having tone suck. 

My settings are as follows

Pod master- 100%
Input 1 Guiter
Input 2 Variax
Vol Ch A +3db panned center
Vol Ch B +3db panned center
Guitar In Z- 1M
Loop setting untouched

I have a patch with amp disabled, loop set in the middle and mixer set near the end. All cables are working great. 

Is there some sort of STANDARD settings when using 4CM? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## yingmin

Play around with the routing, because I remember especially the loop being very sensitive to where it's placed in the signal flow. Unfortunately I can't give you a better answer right now, because I don't have one yet.


----------



## RickyCigs

MASS DEFECT said:


> So, I just got my HD500x and have been trying it out with the 4CM through my 6505+ stack. All is good but it sounds like I'm having some kind of tone loss. The 6505 sound is not so thick and doesnt sustain as much compared to when I plug direct. It sounds a little choked.
> 
> I followed the instructions on this video
> 
> 
> but I'm still having tone suck.
> 
> My settings are as follows
> 
> Pod master- 100%
> Input 1 Guiter
> Input 2 Variax
> Vol Ch A +3db panned center
> Vol Ch B +3db panned center
> Guitar In Z- 1M
> Loop setting untouched
> 
> I have a patch with amp disabled, loop set in the middle and mixer set near the end. All cables are working great.
> 
> Is there some sort of STANDARD settings when using 4CM? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!




I would try it with input 2 set to same, mixer set to 0, and then play with the return level on the pods fx loop. 

Keep in mind that anything to the left of the fx loop block goes to the front end and anything after goes to the peaveys power amp. 

Also, if your using gates, try turning them off and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

RickyCigs said:


> I would try it with input 2 set to same, mixer set to 0, and then play with the return level on the pods fx loop.
> 
> Keep in mind that anything to the left of the fx loop block goes to the front end and anything after goes to the peaveys power amp.
> 
> Also, if your using gates, try turning them off and see if it makes a difference.




I have one gate after the loop. when i engage it the volume drops more. how come? where should i place my gate? I want to gate the front and the power amp. 

I will play with the input and mixer setups even more tonight. Will let you know if I have unity. 

appreciate all the input! im so new to this! all the resources I find in the web seem to have conflicting configurations. some even say that i need to put a studio eq somewhere in the chain but I dont want to lose another fx block.


----------



## Alice AKW

MASS DEFECT said:


> I have one gate after the loop. when i engage it the volume drops more. how come? where should i place my gate? I want to gate the front and the power amp.
> 
> I will play with the input and mixer setups even more tonight. Will let you know if I have unity.
> 
> appreciate all the input! im so new to this! all the resources I find in the web seem to have conflicting configurations. some even say that i need to put a studio eq somewhere in the chain but I dont want to lose another fx block.



Are you using the regular gate or the hard gate? I've experienced some volume drop with the regular gate at even minimal settings.


----------



## decreebass

I have a little tone suck too compared with plugging direct. To be honest, I just gave up and accepted it - but it would be nice if we could figure out a way to not have any (or at least any noticeable) tone loss.

Even with no amp models or pedal models engaged, the tone suck was still there.

If anyone knows a FOR-SURE way to set up the 4CM with ZERO tone-suck, that'd be great. Thanks y'all!


----------



## RickyCigs

MASS DEFECT said:


> I have one gate after the loop. when i engage it the volume drops more. how come? where should i place my gate? I want to gate the front and the power amp.
> 
> I will play with the input and mixer setups even more tonight. Will let you know if I have unity.
> 
> appreciate all the input! im so new to this! all the resources I find in the web seem to have conflicting configurations. some even say that i need to put a studio eq somewhere in the chain but I dont want to lose another fx block.



Sounds like your using the noise gate and not the hard gate. Put one hard gate before the fx loop block and one after. Start with the thresholds at around 60 and work from there.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

RickyCigs said:


> Sounds like your using the noise gate and not the hard gate. Put one hard gate before the fx loop block and one after. Start with the thresholds at around 60 and work from there.



yeah i was using the regular noise gate. ill try the hard gate soon. tried the "same" option at input 2 and it seems that the signal is clearer and louder now. when i disengage the loop of the 6505 the pod tone is closer to the direct tone of the amp. 

Nice!!!!

I still have a little sustain problem though even with no noise gate on. ill look up remedies for that. but yeah, im nearer my bypass tone.



decreebass said:


> I have a little tone suck too compared with plugging direct. To be honest, I just gave up and accepted it - but it would be nice if we could figure out a way to not have any (or at least any noticeable) tone loss.
> 
> Even with no amp models or pedal models engaged, the tone suck was still there.
> 
> If anyone knows a FOR-SURE way to set up the 4CM with ZERO tone-suck, that'd be great. Thanks y'all!



Hahahahaha! trust me man! I have been looking for that all day. I wish they had a chart or something that lists down all you need to do and the values you need to input. the closest i got to it is this:

http://amplifya.com/setting-up-your-tube-amp-with-a-pod-hd500/

I tried his setting. No luck there. Lucky that I just have a serial efx loop. What more if you have a parallel efx loop.


----------



## decreebass

Definitely appreciate that link, Mass Defect - I might try a few of those things out, though it doesn't seem like any of them are the answer - it's not really a volume issue, it's more like the Pod takes some of the high-end/clarity away from the overall tone... I'm gonna play around with it more tomorrow. I'll report back if I find anything that really works.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

decreebass said:


> Definitely appreciate that link, Mass Defect - I might try a few of those things out, though it doesn't seem like any of them are the answer - it's not really a volume issue, it's more like the Pod takes some of the high-end/clarity away from the overall tone... I'm gonna play around with it more tomorrow. I'll report back if I find anything that really works.




yeah i get what you mean. it sounds like there is a blanket over the speakers. the sound is muffled and not as shimmery. really noticeable in the clean channel.

here is she by the way. gotta love those new footswitches.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

decreebass said:


> I have a little tone suck too compared with plugging direct. To be honest, I just gave up and accepted it - but it would be nice if we could figure out a way to not have any (or at least any noticeable) tone loss.
> 
> Even with no amp models or pedal models engaged, the tone suck was still there.
> 
> If anyone knows a FOR-SURE way to set up the 4CM with ZERO tone-suck, that'd be great. Thanks y'all!



I'm pretty sure since the signal is going through D/A conversions in the pod, the tone suck is unavoidable. It's one of the things that drove me to just use the pod by itself. Got tired of dealing with the logistics of integrating it with an amp.

If you want to use both the pod and amp without tone suck, best way is to keep em separate and just A/B between the two - which has it's own issues.


----------



## decreebass

VBCheeseGrater said:


> I'm pretty sure since the signal is going through D/A conversions in the pod, the tone suck is unavoidable. It's one of the things that drove me to just use the pod by itself. Got tired of dealing with the logistics of integrating it with an amp.
> 
> If you want to use both the pod and amp without tone suck, best way is to keep em separate and just A/B between the two - which has it's own issues.



I figured, but I haven't given up completely just yet 

Like I said though, I can live with it; as long as I'm not A/B'ing the two tones, I don't really notice. I think after this last week I might even find my amp's true tone shrill haha.

Nah; I think I can live with the tone - I like the convenience that I have; I still hate that I have to tap two buttons to switch from my dirty channel to my clean channel and then kick on the effects for the clean channel. I dunno. I'm just gonna play around with it. I'm saving up for the Axe Fx anyway, so the Pod will soon enough be relegated to a backup device.


----------



## GunpointMetal

you could always bypass the 4CM and use clean amps on the POD so you don't have to tapdance quite as much.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

After hours of auditioning tones and leveling patches, I found these 4 Cable mode settings to have the least amount of tone suck and volume loss on a 6505+ with 666 on the eq post at 3-4, pre at 5. Take note that I also use the HD500X pre amps for clean patches.:

Pod master- 70%
Input 1 Guitar
Input 2 Same
Vol Ch A +3db panned center
Vol Ch B +3db panned center
Guitar In Z- 3.5M
FX Loop block untouched unless needed for volume boost at return
1/4 out switch set to amp
Guitar in switch to normal
Stack Power Amp mode
Inputs setup set to Global
Back switch set to Stomp
Also helps to have a good eq pedal after the 6505+. I run a graphic eq to get back some bass.
And yeah, I no longer use the normal gate and instead go for the hard gate. 
I give 2-4db clean volume boost on the fx loop return block for lead patches.

Does anyone run these settings or should I use another setting? Hope this helps.


----------



## RickyCigs

MASS DEFECT said:


> After hours of auditioning tones and leveling patches, I found these 4 Cable mode settings to have the least amount of tone suck and volume loss on a 6505+ with 666 on the eq post at 3-4, pre at 5. Take note that I also use the HD500X pre amps for clean patches.:
> 
> Pod master- 70%
> Input 1 Guitar
> Input 2 Same
> Vol Ch A +3db panned center
> Vol Ch B +3db panned center
> Guitar In Z- 3.5M
> FX Loop block untouched unless needed for volume boost at return
> 1/4 out switch set to amp
> Guitar in switch to normal
> Stack Power Amp mode
> Inputs setup set to Global
> Back switch set to Stomp
> Also helps to have a good eq pedal after the 6505+. I run a graphic eq to get back some bass.
> And yeah, I no longer use the normal gate and instead go for the hard gate.
> I give 2-4db clean volume boost on the fx loop return block for lead patches.
> 
> Does anyone run these settings or should I use another setting? Hope this helps.



I never moved my eq from 666 when I had my 6505+

Also, your using the pods eq to bring the bass back?


----------



## bloodnail

OK so Idk if anyone has noticed this or not but I was messing with a new patch lastnight in the master deps and while it was on the amp I accidently muted the amp but still had a dirty sound coming through.I happen to notice another volume knob by itself where the amp controls would be.I thought Wtf is this and why do I still have a guitar sound coming through.I only run single amps panned center and channel b on mute.so I turned the volume parameter down and boom took that signal out.turned the amp off mute and to me it sounded much clearer and defined and realistic,had more of a tube type feel.
I don't know if anyone else has noticed that parameter knob before but to me it sounded like it cleaned the signal up a lot.thoughts anyone?


----------



## MASS DEFECT

RickyCigs said:


> I never moved my eq from 666 when I had my 6505+
> 
> Also, your using the pods eq to bring the bass back?



nope. im using the graphic eq. and yes, 666 is the way to go for 6505+!


----------



## slothrop

MASS DEFECT said:


> So, I just got my HD500x and have been trying it out with the 4CM through my 6505+ stack. All is good but it sounds like I'm having some kind of tone loss. The 6505 sound is not so thick and doesnt sustain as much compared to when I plug direct. It sounds a little choked.
> 
> I followed the instructions on this video
> 
> 
> but I'm still having tone suck.
> 
> My settings are as follows
> 
> Pod master- 100%
> Input 1 Guiter
> Input 2 Variax
> Vol Ch A +3db panned center
> Vol Ch B +3db panned center
> Guitar In Z- 1M
> Loop setting untouched
> 
> I have a patch with amp disabled, loop set in the middle and mixer set near the end. All cables are working great.
> 
> Is there some sort of STANDARD settings when using 4CM? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!




Create a blank patch, add an fx loop to the middle of the chain, add a studio eq just before the loop, boost the gain +6db or so should compensate for the loss. This is what I did on my 6505+ but boosted the gain higher, got the tip from Jim Reynolds 4cm guide at line6.


----------



## decreebass

GunpointMetal said:


> you could always bypass the 4CM and use clean amps on the POD so you don't have to tapdance quite as much.



Brilliant idea!! I'm gonna try it out in the morning - just replace the FX Loop block with the amp model! What a great idea. I guess the only caveat is that then I'd be switching patches (tiny bit of lag) as opposed to turning an effect on/off... but that'd still be faster than changing channels AND changing effects  Thanks for the tip!

EDIT: Oh.... wait... Never mind. This won't work unless I change my setup to be patches instead of pedal board... Or time the "bank" button just right. Dangit.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

slothrop said:


> Create a blank patch, add an fx loop to the middle of the chain, add a studio eq just before the loop, boost the gain +6db or so should compensate for the loss. This is what I did on my 6505+ but boosted the gain higher, got the tip from Jim Reynolds 4cm guide at line6.




would it be the same if i put a studio eq after the loop? i run all my eqs after the loop.


----------



## slothrop

MASS DEFECT said:


> would it be the same if i put a studio eq after the loop? i run all my eqs after the loop.



I'm not sure if it would be the same but probably not, this one is for simply replacing tone that's sucked by the pod not eq'ing. Can't find the old line6 link that talks about it.

Edit: found it. http://line6.com/supportarchivenew/thread/74159 This works pretty good for me.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

thanks for that slothrop!

i found another link expounding on what you said. pretty interesting. looks like im running my hd500x too hot. will try your setup and this one pretty soon. 

Signal Level, 4CM & POD HD


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Just something i'd like to share about the POD HD modeling...

for LIVE use - meaning through a power amp and guitar cab at band volume, i'm finding my best tones are simply using the amp model, and a noise gate. Don't need any of the other EQ or Boost blocks to get a really good heavy rhythm tone. This is after 8-9 months of experimentation in a band setting. Again - this turned up to band volume and though a power amp.

So if, if you're struggling with a good heavy live tone, try the rectifier by itself, gain around 35%. 

Cheers!


----------



## slothrop

MASS DEFECT said:


> thanks for that slothrop!
> 
> i found another link expounding on what you said. pretty interesting. looks like im running my hd500x too hot. will try your setup and this one pretty soon.
> 
> Signal Level, 4CM & POD HD



Even using all these tips for 4cm I still don't get a tone that sounds 100% like I'm running through my amp, the warmth and dynamics seem to be lost. I can get the sims to sound decent but not my amp, so when jamming i usually skip the pod and use pedals.


----------



## RickyCigs

slothrop said:


> Even using all these tips for 4cm I still don't get a tone that sounds 100% like I'm running through my amp, the warmth and dynamics seem to be lost. I can get the sims to sound decent but not my amp, so when jamming i usually skip the pod and use pedals.




this is disappointing. i plan on running my pod for the screamer. gate and eq through my laney irt-studio (which should be coming soon!) and i dont want to lose any signal. maybe ill just have to run it into the front end and skip the fx loop gate.....

i will however give it a try. maybe i can come up with something. worst case scenario, i have a maxon od808 thats collecting dust. i can go pure analog again! haha


----------



## MASS DEFECT

hey guys. tried again and im very happy with these setting on 4cm. very very close to my tone if i am plugging straight to the 6505+. i just sense a little loss on the bass. nothing that EQing couldn't fix.

Mixer ChA- -4.5db panned center
Mixer ChB- -4.5db panned center
Studio EQ before FX Loop with 75hz Bass +1.5db Gain+6db
Loop- No Change
Input Z-1.5M or 3.5M
Input 1 Guitar
Input 2 Same
1/4 out switch set to amp
Guitar in switch to normal
Stack Power Amp mode
Inputs setup set to Global
Back switch set to Stomp
Master Volume -100%

My amp has a serial efx loop though. So, that would be a factor with different amps.


----------



## RickyCigs

MASS DEFECT said:


> hey guys. tried again and im very happy with these setting on 4cm. very very close to my tone if i am plugging straight to the 6505+. i just sense a little loss on the bass. nothing that EQing couldn't fix.
> 
> Mixer ChA- -4.5db panned center
> Mixer ChB- Mute
> Studio EQ before FX Loop with 75hz Bass +1.5db Gain+6db
> Loop- No Change
> Input Z-1.5M or 3.5M
> Input 1 Guitar
> Input Same
> 1/4 out switch set to amp
> Guitar in switch to normal
> Stack Power Amp mode
> Inputs setup set to Global
> Back switch set to Stomp
> Master Volume -100%
> 
> My amp has a serial efx loop though. So, that would be a factor with different amps.



Try changing the eq frequency to 120hz instead of 75hz. That's the "swing" range and makes a big difference. 

Also, if you have your path B set to mute, it shouldn't matter what input 2 is set to. I could be wrong though.


----------



## fraxtal

Pretty much what i've been doing cheese, less is best now. Dropped all the DSP and only using marshall pre + tubscreamer and a gate. gone from being incredibly muddy to a shit ton of head room.


----------



## ZachK

I wanna start using my HD for my schools Jazz band. We do gigs out in the community and whatnot and I run my Epi MKH Les Paul Custom 7 through the schools Blues Deluxe 2x12

Would I just plug my Pod into the effects loop section and have it run as an effects processor? Also, I wanna get a foot controller with a pedal on it, I was thinking abuot getting the FBV Shortboard.

WOuld I run it like this: Guitar > Pod > Shortboard into Pod > FX Loop?


----------



## morethan6

fraxtal said:


> Pretty much what i've been doing cheese, less is best now. Dropped all the DSP and only using marshall pre + tubscreamer and a gate. gone from being incredibly muddy to a shit ton of head room.



+1 on this. Apart from the fact that I'm running stereo so it's two of everything it's literally Tube Screamer + Park 75 Pre. Noise gate is external (ISP) and the power amp (Marshall EL34 50/50) does most of the work, I run it like nearly full with the POD at half mast.

Best sound ever, ever.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

morethan6 said:


> +1 on this. Apart from the fact that I'm running stereo so it's two of everything it's literally Tube Screamer + Park 75 Pre. Noise gate is external (ISP) and the power amp (Marshall EL34 50/50) does most of the work, I run it like nearly full with the POD at half mast.
> 
> Best sound ever, ever.



hell yes. I dig that Park boosted too, killer amp. I've been using the JCM800 boosted for my leads lately, cuts through the band mix like a knife. I barely have to increase the volume (2 guitar band).

Main rhythm right now is just Recto pre-only model. I used to boost it for heavier stuff, but now i just add about 10% more gain and it's clearer than boosting - at least with the band. Pod + Tube power = live tonal bliss. A good cab makes all the difference too. I'd even be hesitant to upgrade to something like an axefx knowing it would take awhile to get it dialed in as well.

Super happy with the Pod right now. Got a Mesa 2x12 cab coming today - will report back how it does with the pod!

Edit: I got the Mesa rectifier 2x12 cab today (V30s). It's a little tamer in the high end than the splawn cab for whatever reason but pretty similar otherwise. One thing is certain - goes great with the Pod. Good stuff.


----------



## slothrop

RickyCigs said:


> this is disappointing. i plan on running my pod for the screamer. gate and eq through my laney irt-studio (which should be coming soon!) and i dont want to lose any signal. maybe ill just have to run it into the front end and skip the fx loop gate.....
> 
> i will however give it a try. maybe i can come up with something. worst case scenario, i have a maxon od808 thats collecting dust. i can go pure analog again! haha



If you get it dialed in let me know what you did! I'm still hoping there's a way to make it right.


----------



## RickyCigs

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Edit: I got the Mesa rectifier 2x12 cab today (V30s). It's a little tamer in the high end than the splawn cab for whatever reason but pretty similar otherwise. One thing is certain - goes great with the Pod. Good stuff.




Possibly because your speakers aren't broken in yet.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

^^^ Actually it's all used gear Ricky, so the speakers were pretty much broken in all around. There were some other variables like Mesa V30's vs a Marshall V30 and an aftermarket V30, plus the Splawn had 2 G12T75's in it too.

Anyhow, think i prefer the Mesa at this point. It just seems a bit more focused overall. My goal was to keep similar tone in a more compact cab, so i'm pretty happy - although not happy enough to prevent the purchase of another 1x12 to go on top!

Here's a clip goofing off on my standard rhythm patch (Recto pre-only model and a gate) recorded live. It's not cranked up or anything but even at low volume sounds pretty good - one thing is for damn sure - it sounds like an amp.

Soundcloud Link


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

^^ What patch did you use, sounds like it'd be great for classic rock and some indie. Also nice light crunch version of Battery and dat cat. 

BTW:I have a Pod Pro X how do you upload your tracks to Soundcloud are you something in conjunction with it. (I'm new to recording and modeling)


----------



## RickyCigs

joshuavsoapkid said:


> ^^ What patch did you use, sounds like it'd be great for classic rock and some indie. Also nice light crunch version of Battery and dat cat.
> 
> BTW:I have a Pod Pro X how do you upload your tracks to Soundcloud are you something in conjunction with it. (I'm new to recording and modeling)



Make a soundcloud account and upload your files to it. Simple. 

If you don't have a daw and you just want to record a guitar part, you can use audacity. Super small program that works fine. Just set your pod as the recording device in your control panel on your computer.


----------



## RickyCigs

Well, I thought I should share the same news as on my Facebook pod group.

I ordered a Laney Irt-Studio last night, so I won't be making any new patches. Sorry to disappoint you guys haha


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

RickyCigs said:


> Make a soundcloud account and upload your files to it. Simple.
> 
> If you don't have a daw and you just want to record a guitar part, you can use audacity. Super small program that works fine. Just set your pod as the recording device in your control panel on your computer.


I have one and have uploaded before, thanks for the info on the DAW what would you recommend?



RickyCigs said:


> Well, I thought I should share the same news as on my Facebook pod group.
> 
> I ordered a Laney Irt-Studio last night, so I won't be making any new patches. Sorry to disappoint you guys haha


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

joshuavsoapkid said:


> ^^ What patch did you use, sounds like it'd be great for classic rock and some indie. Also nice light crunch version of Battery and dat cat.
> 
> BTW:I have a Pod Pro X how do you upload your tracks to Soundcloud are you something in conjunction with it. (I'm new to recording and modeling)



Joshuav - that's just the treadplate pre model with a noise gate. No other effect blocks. That's actually my heavy crunch i use live for System of a down, Chevelle, Godsmack, Tool and the like in our cover band. Once I crank up the power amp, that's all the gain I want for a good clear chug tone that doesn't muck up the band mix. If i was recording direct, i probably would have boosted that up a little. Live, it's different beast.

We do a few more metalish songs like Slipknot, Sevendust - For those ill kick in the screamer on those same settings for a bit more gain


----------



## RickyCigs

joshuavsoapkid said:


> I have one and have uploaded before, thanks for the info on the DAW what would you recommend?
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



I use cubase le4 because its free and I've always used cubase.


----------



## Fretless

RickyCigs said:


> I use cubase le4 because its free and I've always used cubase.



+1 Cubase is a great starting place, and is a great daw too!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

RickyCigs said:


> I use cubase le4 because its free and I've always used cubase.


I bought a Digitech RP255 a two years ago and I just remembered it came with Cubase LE5.


----------



## Alice AKW

Yo guys, Happy New Year!

Here's a little mix test I made, all HD500 save for drums (Steven Slate)

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/hospital-for-souls-mini-cover[/sc]


----------



## MASS DEFECT

VBCheeseGrater said:


> ^^^ Actually it's all used gear Ricky, so the speakers were pretty much broken in all around. There were some other variables like Mesa V30's vs a Marshall V30 and an aftermarket V30, plus the Splawn had 2 G12T75's in it too.
> 
> Anyhow, think i prefer the Mesa at this point. It just seems a bit more focused overall. My goal was to keep similar tone in a more compact cab, so i'm pretty happy - although not happy enough to prevent the purchase of another 1x12 to go on top!
> 
> Here's a clip goofing off on my standard rhythm patch (Recto pre-only model and a gate) recorded live. It's not cranked up or anything but even at low volume sounds pretty good - one thing is for damn sure - it sounds like an amp.
> 
> Soundcloud Link




very nice! what power amp are you using with this one?


----------



## patata

Hello peeps!

Just got an HD300 and I'm having a REALLY hard time getting a clear,fizz-free sound.
I'm playing in Drop E with an EMG 81.
If anyone has any tips,please share them.

Happy new year


Thanks!


----------



## progman

RickyCigs said:


> Well, I thought I should share the same news as on my Facebook pod group.
> 
> I ordered a Laney Irt-Studio last night, so I won't be making any new patches. Sorry to disappoint you guys haha



Kinda pissed about this dude, haha. Are all your tones on customtone? Your Diezel and Periferick tones sounds awesome through my Alto 12 with very minor tweaking. Your high gain tones are boss. What I like the best about them is that they sound good at high volume.


----------



## RickyCigs

progman said:


> Kinda pissed about this dude, haha. Are all your tones on customtone? Your Diezel and Periferick tones sounds awesome through my Alto 12 with very minor tweaking. Your high gain tones are boss. What I like the best about them is that they sound good at high volume.



99% of them are on customtone. I deleted a few random older ones. I'll be making one more patch guide video that should help people make their own killer patches.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

What do you think of using the HD series with something like the Torpedo?


----------



## RickyCigs

ThePhilosopher said:


> What do you think of using the HD series with something like the Torpedo?



You would be stupid not to. Two Notes impulses are THE BEST that there are. You can download the demo version of Wall of Sound from them. Even the 2 cabs that they give you are killer. It also has some pretty decent power amp simulation. Possibly better than the pods.


----------



## Fretless

RickyCigs said:


> You would be stupid not to. Two Notes impulses are THE BEST that there are. You can download the demo version of Wall of Sound from them. Even the 2 cabs that they give you are killer. It also has some pretty decent power amp simulation. Possibly better than the pods.



+1 to this. POD HD + WoS 3 = amazingly high quality guitar tone. I use pre only amp models now and use WoS for power amp and cab emulation. I've bought all of the cabs that are available now through WoS, and I have to say you wouldn't be disapointed. Though if you're going to buy some cabs, buy them in bulk. You get huge discounts.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Anybody know how much Wall of Sound III costs? I can't seem to find the price on their website for some reason.


----------



## RickyCigs

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Anybody know how much Wall of Sound III costs? I can't seem to find the price on their website for some reason.



That's because its free. It's the extra cabs that cost money


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

RickyCigs said:


> That's because its free. It's the extra cabs that cost money



Gotcha. I think their description threw me off:

"You can use and evaluate all of the plug-ins functionalities for 30 days. At the end of that period you will be reminded to place your first cabinet purchase in order to get a full, definitive license of use."

I took that to mean you have to pay a registration fee, but I guess it just means they "encourage" you to buy more cabs haha.


----------



## RickyCigs

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Gotcha. I think their description threw me off:
> 
> "You can use and evaluate all of the plug-ins functionalities for 30 days. At the end of that period you will be reminded to place your first cabinet purchase in order to get a full, definitive license of use."
> 
> I took that to mean you have to pay a registration fee, but I guess it just means they "encourage" you to buy more cabs haha.



I've had mine for more than 30 days and you just get limited to two cabs. You get 8 mics though and all positions.


----------



## Fretless

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Gotcha. I think their description threw me off:
> 
> "You can use and evaluate all of the plug-in&#8217;s functionalities for 30 days. At the end of that period you will be reminded to place your first cabinet purchase in order to get a full, definitive license of use."
> 
> I took that to mean you have to pay a registration fee, but I guess it just means they "encourage" you to buy more cabs haha.



Yeah, and don't forget that WoS can also load cab IR's. Though I highly recommend buying a few cabs because they are just so great. My favorites are the Angl VintC, BDeLuxe, Calif StdC, Green Tri, Vibro V30, and the Kerozen for guitar. For bass I absolutely love the AZ Ben and the Fridge.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

MASS DEFECT said:


> very nice! what power amp are you using with this one?



Thanks man! Its the mesa 50/50 blue light model. Pretty sure it doesn't have the deep mod


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'll keep my eye out, I'd prefer the hardware version so the Torpedo it is.


----------



## thedonal

Well, after a few weeks of owning (and too busy/tired to get much use), I started my first user patches this week.

I think it's gonna take a little time to know how to get the most out of the different amp models, even with the online guide posted earlier in this thread... 

It's already starting to show its value in playing with an amped sound at unsociable times.


----------



## RickyCigs

ThePhilosopher said:


> I'll keep my eye out, I'd prefer the hardware version so the Torpedo it is.



The Torpedo C.A.B. is a few hundred dollars cheaper. The only difference is that its not a load box.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Holy shitballs, Batman. This thing RULES. Way more well-defined than Recabinet. I should have checked this out ages ago.

The ones you can sample and buy don't sound nearly as good as the stock cabinets, oddly enough. I'm even using the same microphone positions and I still prefer the stock Marshall 4X12 to the Rectifier sim, which sounds super fizzy.


----------



## Mega-Mads

Merry christmas and new year to you all.

Here's some tones that i've created:

Here's some files for you. Im not a 100% sure if you can use them, since i run the HD pro. But try anyway =)

Slayer/Slaver. Jcm 800
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/256972/

Dual fireball:
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/256973/

My favourite. Its pretty wet by default, but it sounds mind blowing dry too:
http://line6.com/customtone/tone/256974/


----------



## Kristianx510

Using the Torpedo live with the POD HD would be amazing, but for a few hundred dollars more you can get an Axe FX.. Which is the exact same dilemma I'm in now.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

With the dual signal setup, can you route two signals to the house via xlr (with amp and cab sim) and a different signal to your amp (no amp and cab sim, using own tube amp pre amp in 4CM)?


----------



## Fretless

Kristianx510 said:


> Using the Torpedo live with the POD HD would be amazing, but for a few hundred dollars more you can get an Axe FX.. Which is the exact same dilemma I'm in now.



I'd say the torpedo live would be a better choice. The quality of the cabs that torpedo lets you have is far above any other IR loader in my opinion. It also gives you the flexibility to have a cab box if you have an amp head you like, or find one you like without having to buy a cab!


----------



## Paolosev91

NEW:

L and R channels provide a slightly different tone (I am not talking about paths, they both provide the same exact doubled left-right stereo signal from the amp).

Try the treadplate with sm57 on axis. Mute the left channel: less bass (maybe the only drawback), but more clarity, more "air" and less mud.
I didn't make frequency analysis but that's what I hear... very very interesting.

I found out it because I liked the sound when I was playing near to my right monitor better than the sound of my left monitor 

I think it is worth experimenting with this feature, seems like Line6 has made a different mic simulation for the left and right channel to create a stereo sound, therefore we have 2 different mono sounds ---> 2 different tones for every mic.
I found panning an amp to mono (I'd say the right channel, still experimenting) is better than using EQs, I love it for practicing.
(The only problem is that with headphones is not the best solution, I managed to practice with mono sounds by plugging the headphone jack half-way... not the best solution but works, and also headphone tone really benefits from this new finding)


----------



## Fretless

Paolosev91 said:


> NEW:
> 
> L and R channels provide a slightly different tone (I am not talking about paths, they both provide the same exact doubled left-right stereo signal from the amp).
> 
> Try the treadplate with sm57 on axis. Mute the left channel: less bass (maybe the only drawback), but more clarity, more "air" and less mud.
> I didn't make frequency analysis but that's what I hear... very very interesting.
> 
> I found out it because I liked the sound when I was playing near to my right monitor better than the sound of my left monitor
> 
> I think it is worth experimenting with this feature, seems like Line6 has made a different mic simulation for the left and right channel to create a stereo sound, therefore we have 2 different mono sounds ---> 2 different tones for every mic.
> I found panning an amp to mono (I'd say the right channel, still experimenting) is better than using EQs, I love it for practicing.
> (The only problem is that with headphones is not the best solution, I managed to practice with mono sounds by plugging the headphone jack half-way... not the best solution but works, and also headphone tone really benefits from this new finding)



I didn't hear any difference. I A/B'ed them after recording and played them on the same speaker and got exactly the same tone o.o


----------



## vishallica

hello guys!!
last night i tried making a slightly driven sort of Grind Bass tone!!
see if you guys like it.
this can be manipulated quite a bit according to the mix.
https://soundcloud.com/vishallica/grind-bass-tone


----------



## Leuchty

vishallica said:


> hello guys!!
> last night i tried making a slightly driven sort of Grind Bass tone!!
> see if you guys like it.
> this can be manipulated quite a bit according to the mix.
> https://soundcloud.com/vishallica/grind-bass-tone




Sounds good mate! What amp did you use?


----------



## A Legacy Of Hatred

Paolosev91 said:


> NEW:
> 
> L and R channels provide a slightly different tone (I am not talking about paths, they both provide the same exact doubled left-right stereo signal from the amp).
> 
> Try the treadplate with sm57 on axis. Mute the left channel: less bass (maybe the only drawback), but more clarity, more "air" and less mud.
> I didn't make frequency analysis but that's what I hear... very very interesting.
> 
> I found out it because I liked the sound when I was playing near to my right monitor better than the sound of my left monitor
> 
> I think it is worth experimenting with this feature, seems like Line6 has made a different mic simulation for the left and right channel to create a stereo sound, therefore we have 2 different mono sounds ---> 2 different tones for every mic.
> I found panning an amp to mono (I'd say the right channel, still experimenting) is better than using EQs, I love it for practicing.
> (The only problem is that with headphones is not the best solution, I managed to practice with mono sounds by plugging the headphone jack half-way... not the best solution but works, and also headphone tone really benefits from this new finding)




I have found this to be true in my own experience too. Before I read this post. There is definitely a difference. When I record guitars I record them twice with the same patch onto two tracks in my DAW, panned 85% left and 85% right. If I play back each track solo the tone is different. One side sounds alot better than the other. Together they're good but if I have a riff where the left guitar (or right not sure which side it was) is solo for a moment, I know one side sounds shit and needs extra EQ to help sound right.


----------



## Paolosev91

Fretless said:


> I didn't hear any difference. I A/B'ed them after recording and played them on the same speaker and got exactly the same tone o.o



Maybe I used the wrong words... the "tone" is not really changing... the mic used is the same, my thought is that Line6 simulated the same mic but positioned in 2 different spots to capture a wider frequency spectrum. So the tone sounds the same, but the feeling is that they are equalized in a different way. Actually, I am getting better results isolating e.g. the right channel, instead of heavily equalizing the stereo mixed signal


----------



## vishallica

CYBERSYN said:


> Sounds good mate! What amp did you use?



Thanks man!!
for clean:
BF DOUBLE 
for Distortion:
in this clip i used BF DOUBLE with LINE 6 DRIVE in front.
sometimes i like to experiment with AC-30 for distortion.


----------



## Poltergeist

So any tips for recording SPDIF? It seems like all the stuff I record is really weak in the signal captured.. I have the SPDIF level set at +3 and if I go above that it almost pushes me into clipping and makes my tone sound really harsh and glassy.. 

Seriously, any tips for SPDIF recording would be great. I even checked Meambobos' guide and not much on this.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Poltergeist said:


> So any tips for recording SPDIF? It seems like all the stuff I record is really weak in the signal captured.. I have the SPDIF level set at +3 and if I go above that it almost pushes me into clipping and makes my tone sound really harsh and glassy..
> 
> Seriously, any tips for SPDIF recording would be great. I even checked Meambobos' guide and not much on this.



Man...S/PDIF is not rocket science. If raising the levels on the S/PDIF output takes your signal into clipping, then the problem is elsewhere in the signal chain. Check for levels in the input of your audio interface to your DAW, check levels in the channel mixer of your DAW, check levels of the output of your DAW, and finally, check levels in your monitors.


----------



## arturocivit

Hi there guys, well, I ended with a HD POD 300 instead of my pedals because every time I needed to rehearsal and move the pedalboard it was a real PIA, I'm more than happy now with the size and weight of this thing, then I started editing and tweaking and ended with a nice 3 or 4 really cool clean tones, that kind of tone you hear in your head, however, with the distorted tone, well, that's another story, not completely happy, sometimes it gets muddier, sometimes it gets really dry if you know what I mean, so decided to ask for some help here and not to think I did something wrong by going with this thing instead keeping the bunch of pedals. I'll try to be as much as detailed as possible, first what I'm looking after is 2 different tones, one similar to Metallica black album and another one like the last Korn album, that kind of thick wall of sound, I'm using a generic tube amp (if you want to read a cool story about that amp point here Upgrading a cheap tube amp - MyLesPaul.com) and using only the clean channel with the following settings:

Treble: 4
Middle: 5
Bass: 4

I don't really want to change this settings because mixed with the POD clean tones it gives me a cool round sound, so I'm trying to keep those settings as they are now and tweak the POD as much as I can.

The main rhythm tone is the following one, I think my problem is here but frankly I'm not sure what else to do to achieve what I want:







I tried a lot of things like changing the cabinets, the amps, the effects, etc, but right now what is most suitable for my ears is like the image above, but I'm not there yet.

Any of you guys with much more experience with this unit can help?

Thanks!

Arturo


----------



## RickyCigs

Here is my last song using the pod for amp tones. https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/talk-the-talk

This was using my jcm patch as well as the jcm/redwirez patch and my grind bass tone. 

If anyone is interested in some mixing, or even just turning your midi files into killer drums, I can help you out any time.


----------



## RedSkull

Hey Mofo's im not dead yet, here's my new song with tha POD! No image in the video , its normal


----------



## CD1221

I have no idea what the limitations of the HD300 are, but you need to go here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/133583-line-6-pod-hd-thread.html

and here:

MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Contents


For a start, read the last 20 or 30 pages of the pod thread and look for patches by kane, meambobbo and rickycigs. Analysing those patches in conjunction with reading meambobbo's guide gives you everything you need.

That said, the 300 has fx limitations that limit what you can do, so you may have to modify some stuff to suit.

Good luck!

EDIT: the other thing to note is that the way you are using it will impact heavily on distorted tones. The pod is designed to be run into a full range system, like a PA. Running it into the front end of a guitar amp means the pod output is running through the full preamp, power amo and speakers of your amp on top of the modelling. You may need to run the amp models preamp only and turn off the cabinet modelling, or try a different output mode to disable that stuff. 

I run my 500 into a powered pa speaker, so I can't really help with the specifics of running the unit through a guitar amp.


----------



## UncurableZero

If you want the wall of sound rhythm tone try the high gain amp sims (Uberschall, Mesa, ENGL, Soldano) rather than a clean amp with a distortion upfront.
Try a Screamer with the volume on 10 and the drive on 0 to tighten things up.
Also plug the POD in the FX return of the amp you're using and see if you like it better.


----------



## Electric Wizard

I'd say you should start with disabling the cab sim, and make sure to use the pre-only models straight into the fx return on the amp as mentioned above.


----------



## Spinedriver

UncurableZero said:


> If you want the wall of sound rhythm tone try the high gain amp sims (Uberschall, Mesa, ENGL, Soldano) rather than a clean amp with a distortion upfront.
> Try a Screamer with the volume on 10 and the drive on 0 to tighten things up.
> Also plug the POD in the FX return of the amp you're using and see if you like it better.



I agree 100%. On the Pod, the best distorted tones are from the high gain amps rather than the pedal models.

As far as mimicking the Metallica & Korn tones, you probably won't get all the way there simply because the guitar tracks you hear on their recordings have tons of post production done to them as well as the fact that sometimes they have more than 1 amp mixed together for their overall tone. You can probably get in the ballpark but don't be disappointed if you can't nail it exactly.


----------



## Alphanumeric

Gate > Tube Screamer (no drive, volume/tone around 2, mids 2, bass 5, treble 2) > Rectifier (mids 3/4, bass 7/8, treble 5, gain 6/7) > V30xxl 4x12

For a Metallica kinda sound.


----------



## Veldar

StateOfSerenity said:


> Gate > Tube Screamer (no drive, volume/tone around 2, mids 2, bass 5, treble 2) > Rectifier (mids 3/4, bass 7/8, treble 5, gain 6/7) > V30xxl 4x12
> 
> For a Metallica kinda sound.



You don't know what album tone he was after, maybe he wanted the RTL tone?


----------



## thebunfather

New song day! 

https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/lpj-riffage


----------



## RickyCigs

Veldar said:


> You don't know what album tone he was after, maybe he wanted the RTL tone?



Or maybe he's after the st. anger tone.....


----------



## Fretless

RickyCigs said:


> Or maybe he's after the st. anger tone.....


Or maybe he's after the ReLoad tone...


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Electric Wizard said:


> I'd say you should start with disabling the cab sim, and make sure to use the pre-only models straight into the fx return on the amp as mentioned above.



Yup def disable cab sim. Also.try the preonly models. They don't sound as good at low volume but cranked up with a band they sound better. The recto pre model sounds good by itself. Try it, turn everything else off. Also make sure your input setting is good. I prefer the nonpadded setting.


----------



## Path

so tempted to get one


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

So i made i new Pod/Mesa 50-50/Recto 2x12 demo while my wife ran to the store. Was able to crank her up this time. These are my main live rhythm patches. The clean is a bit weak due to the single coil on the guitar i was using. Anyway, freaking love the Pod right now!! This is a live "open air" recording with a mini digital wav recorder


----------



## Paolosev91

I discovered that on my POD HD500 the default impedance setting "Auto" has the same response of selecting "3.5M".
Line6 says that auto=1M for amp-only patches. 
Definitely uncorrect.
Also, 3.5M has a lot of fizz and exaggerated highs and lows,
if you have auto, check the 1M setting, or even the 230k setting and many amps really change the way they sound.
I was leaving the auto impedance setting on, since I thought it was 1M (unless you add effects before the amp), so the most "realistic" setting. Not really


----------



## RickyCigs

Paolosev91 said:


> I discovered that on my POD HD500 the default impedance setting "Auto" has the same response of selecting "3.5M".
> Line6 says that auto=1M for amp-only patches.
> Definitely uncorrect.
> Also, 3.5M has a lot of fizz and exaggerated highs and lows,
> if you have auto, check the 1M setting, or even the 230k setting and many amps really change the way they sound.
> I was leaving the auto impedance setting on, since I thought it was 1M (unless you add effects before the amp), so the most "realistic" setting. Not really



Auto sets it to the impedance of the first item in your chain. Bobbo has tested this. 

Also, I much prefer the 3.5m setting.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

VBCheeseGrater said:


> So i made i new Pod/Mesa 50-50/Recto 2x12 demo while my wife ran to the store. Was able to crank her up this time. These are my main live rhythm patches. The clean is a bit weak due to the single coil on the guitar i was using. Anyway, freaking love the Pod right now!! This is a live "open air" recording with a mini digital wav recorder




Treadplate pre model, I assume?


----------



## arturocivit

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Yup def disable cab sim. Also.try the preonly models. They don't sound as good at low volume but cranked up with a band they sound better. The recto pre model sounds good by itself. Try it, turn everything else off. Also make sure your input setting is good. I prefer the nonpadded setting.



Thanks so much, is this feature present within the POD HD 300?


----------



## arturocivit

RickyCigs said:


> Or maybe he's after the st. anger tone.....





Fretless said:


> Or maybe he's after the ReLoad tone...



Thanks a lot guys, just trying to get some round tone, like the black album for example.


----------



## arturocivit

VBCheeseGrater said:


> So i made i new Pod/Mesa 50-50/Recto 2x12 demo while my wife ran to the store. Was able to crank her up this time. These are my main live rhythm patches. The clean is a bit weak due to the single coil on the guitar i was using. Anyway, freaking love the Pod right now!! This is a live "open air" recording with a mini digital wav recorder




Wow, was this done with which POD?


----------



## arturocivit

StateOfSerenity said:


> Gate > Tube Screamer (no drive, volume/tone around 2, mids 2, bass 5, treble 2) > Rectifier (mids 3/4, bass 7/8, treble 5, gain 6/7) > V30xxl 4x12
> 
> For a Metallica kinda sound.



Thanks a lot! going to check this one tomorrow!


----------



## arturocivit

Spinedriver said:


> I agree 100%. On the Pod, the best distorted tones are from the high gain amps rather than the pedal models.
> 
> As far as mimicking the Metallica & Korn tones, you probably won't get all the way there simply because the guitar tracks you hear on their recordings have tons of post production done to them as well as the fact that sometimes they have more than 1 amp mixed together for their overall tone. You can probably get in the ballpark but don't be disappointed if you can't nail it exactly.



Thanks, yup I understand that, but at least some kind of better tone than what I already have, I think I'm going using high gain amps and start from there-


----------



## arturocivit

UncurableZero said:


> If you want the wall of sound rhythm tone try the high gain amp sims (Uberschall, Mesa, ENGL, Soldano) rather than a clean amp with a distortion upfront.
> Try a Screamer with the volume on 10 and the drive on 0 to tighten things up.
> Also plug the POD in the FX return of the amp you're using and see if you like it better.



Noted, thanks a lot!


----------



## arturocivit

CD1221 said:


> I have no idea what the limitations of the HD300 are, but you need to go here:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/133583-line-6-pod-hd-thread.html
> 
> and here:
> 
> MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Contents
> 
> 
> For a start, read the last 20 or 30 pages of the pod thread and look for patches by kane, meambobbo and rickycigs. Analysing those patches in conjunction with reading meambobbo's guide gives you everything you need.
> 
> That said, the 300 has fx limitations that limit what you can do, so you may have to modify some stuff to suit.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> EDIT: the other thing to note is that the way you are using it will impact heavily on distorted tones. The pod is designed to be run into a full range system, like a PA. Running it into the front end of a guitar amp means the pod output is running through the full preamp, power amo and speakers of your amp on top of the modelling. You may need to run the amp models preamp only and turn off the cabinet modelling, or try a different output mode to disable that stuff.
> 
> I run my 500 into a powered pa speaker, so I can't really help with the specifics of running the unit through a guitar amp.



Thanks!!


----------



## arturocivit

Electric Wizard said:


> I'd say you should start with disabling the cab sim, and make sure to use the pre-only models straight into the fx return on the amp as mentioned above.



All righty, thanks for that. need to understand and check first what is that about the pre-only models.

Thank you!


----------



## RickyCigs

arturocivit said:


> All righty, thanks for that. need to understand and check first what is that about the pre-only models.
> 
> Thank you!



The ones that say PRE after the name....


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Yup it is the treadplate pre model. Pod hd pro model - but all the hd models have that treadplate at least I think. Not sure if the 300 has the preamp only models. I'm sure someone on here knows. Thanks!


----------



## Veldar

So I've had my HD500 for a couple of days now and my bass is not working at the moment so I've had to play a normal guitar, anyway here's a Refused patch that I made. 

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/257117/


----------



## arturocivit

RickyCigs said:


> The ones that say PRE after the name....



Looking there but not one says pre and then the name following, there's the edit screen that says for example:

AMP: BF Dbl Vib
Type: Preamp

Is that what you were referring to?

Thanks!


----------



## guitarguru83

Kind of a change of topic but does anyone know if line 6 plans on supporting this further? Ive had it for 2 years and seen 2 decent updates but theres a ton of things that need t be fixed/changed as well as a ton of amps people want added. Line 6 seems pretty indifferent to ever answering questions on whether they will be updating it or are done with it.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

guitarguru83 said:


> Kind of a change of topic but does anyone know if line 6 plans on supporting this further? Ive had it for 2 years and seen 2 decent updates but theres a ton of things that need t be fixed/changed as well as a ton of amps people want added. Line 6 seems pretty indifferent to ever answering questions on whether they will be updating it or are done with it.



Your guess is as good as ours, but the general consensus is that it doesn't seem very likely at this point.


----------



## guitarguru83

Thanks, thats what I figured. It kinda bums me out, im not one of those guys who expect them to turn it into an AXE, but id like a decent EQ thats not in percents, and a 5150/6505/ whatever you wanna call it.
I have my Jamup with all the packs now and frankly the only thing i wish i could do with that is change cabs, might buy an ipad and get BIAS and retire Line 6 permanently.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

^^^ the way I see it I've already got my favorite models that I use most of the time. New models would be neat, but even the SLO i don't really use other than playing around. Theres enough good models in there to get just about any tone I need. My main beef is still no decent autowah. Other than that, I can see myself using the pod as is for the foreseeable future - note my main use is live.


----------



## Poltergeist

I highly recommend the treadplate in path A and Brit J-800 in path B... Line 6 drive for Pre-EQ. I just wish I could figure out a way to silence the fizz/ flub that faintly lingers in the background when doing palm muted stuff. Other than that, i'm getting like a 6505 tone and killler leads with the plate reverb and dimension mod.


----------



## Paolosev91

RickyCigs said:


> Auto sets it to the impedance of the first item in your chain. Bobbo has tested this.
> 
> Also, I much prefer the 3.5m setting.



Yes, I knew that!
I just found out that if you don't have effects before the amp, the "auto" impedance corresponds to 3.5M and not 1M (which should be the amp's default impedance)


----------



## arturocivit

Poltergeist said:


> I highly recommend the treadplate in path A and Brit J-800 in path B... Line 6 drive for Pre-EQ. I just wish I could figure out a way to silence the fizz/ flub that faintly lingers in the background when doing palm muted stuff. Other than that, i'm getting like a 6505 tone and killler leads with the plate reverb and dimension mod.



Thanks, quick question, is this using a POD HD300?


----------



## Poltergeist

arturocivit said:


> Thanks, quick question, is this using a POD HD300?



No it's a POD HD500. I think you can still get those amp models in the HD300, though. You are aware of the POD HD Patch converter by Jzab, correct? If you come across a different HD patch you can use this and I think it will convert the patch for the HD300. http://www.jzab.de/content/pod-hd.


----------



## RickyCigs

Poltergeist said:


> No it's a POD HD500. I think you can still get those amp models in the HD300, though. You are aware of the POD HD Patch converter by Jzab, correct? If you come across a different HD patch you can use this and I think it will convert the patch for the HD300. Convert & Modify POD HD Presets | www.jzab.de.



You can't use dual amps on the hd300


----------



## arturocivit

RickyCigs said:


> You can't use dual amps on the hd300



Yup just learned that


----------



## arturocivit

Poltergeist said:


> No it's a POD HD500. I think you can still get those amp models in the HD300, though. You are aware of the POD HD Patch converter by Jzab, correct? If you come across a different HD patch you can use this and I think it will convert the patch for the HD300. Convert & Modify POD HD Presets | www.jzab.de.



Oh that's a good one, checking that! Thanks!


----------



## RickyCigs

arturocivit said:


> Oh that's a good one, checking that! Thanks!




Even with the converter you can only use hd300 and hd400 patches.


----------



## Veldar

guitarguru83 said:


> Kind of a change of topic but does anyone know if line 6 plans on supporting this further? Ive had it for 2 years and seen 2 decent updates but theres a ton of things that need t be fixed/changed as well as a ton of amps people want added. Line 6 seems pretty indifferent to ever answering questions on whether they will be updating it or are done with it.



I think now that the 500x is out and making the assumption Line 6's new amp uses the Hd models I think they'd have to.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## sevenstringy

I'm trying to recreate the tone of the intro of Cliffs of Dover on my HD pro. Any suggestions?


----------



## ZachK

Ask in the POD HD Thread, also I'm sure someone has posted one on CustomTone for download.

I searched Cliffs of Dover on Customtone and got 10 hits. Check one of those out.


----------



## guitarguru83

thats a pretty good tone, not quite a 5150 but passable, how do you route it? i put the treadplate 75% left and the jcm 800 75% right. i use the screamer though, i have a hell of a time using the line 6 drive, even with drive at zero i feel like it sucks


----------



## Poltergeist

guitarguru83 said:


> thats a pretty good tone, not quite a 5150 but passable, how do you route it? i put the treadplate 75% left and the jcm 800 75% right. i use the screamer though, i have a hell of a time using the line 6 drive, even with drive at zero i feel like it sucks



Treadplate is 100% Left JCM-800 100% Right

Signal Chain: Noise gate> Red Comp>Line6 Drive>2nd Noise Gate >Amp Blocks> Studio EQ > Plate Reverb> Dimension Chorus

For the line 6 drive: Put the Bass in the 12-23% range, the MIDS at 80 % Treble in the 75-91% range, Drive at 20% and Output in the 80 - 95% range.

For my set up I have the bass set low, because this is my 8 string lead/rhythm patch and the JCM and Treadplate create ALOT of boom and fizz, I'm trying the parametric and mid focus EQ to dial this out, but I'm still struggling with it.


----------



## JLP2005

Ugh, man. I had an angry night. Ever since I upgraded to an IRT60H with a 2x12, I had forgotten to re-adjust the settings post-purchase.

That feeling you get when you buy a head/cab combo and forget to set the HD for Power Amp Stack...

That feeling that you finally can hear your amps' tone after almost a month of ownership >.<

Please... please, mods, just ban me for a day out of shame...


----------



## RickyCigs

JLP2005 said:


> Ugh, man. I had an angry night. Ever since I upgraded to an IRT60H with a 2x12, I had forgotten to re-adjust the settings post-purchase.
> 
> That feeling you get when you buy a head/cab combo and forget to set the HD for Power Amp Stack...
> 
> That feeling that you finally can hear your amps' tone after almost a month of ownership >.<
> 
> Please... please, mods, just ban me for a day out of shame...



You just reminded to do that. My irt-studio is supposed to show up today.


----------



## JLP2005

RickyCigs said:


> You just reminded to do that. My irt-studio is supposed to show up today.



I'm just now zero-ing in on using the 4CM with the IRT60H. Ricky, if you need a vanilla patch for 4CM with IRT-appropriate settings, I'd be glad to send you what I have or collaborate with you. I know there are other IRT/HD500 users on here that could benefit from something like this. I'll post them later tonight if I remember on the HD500 user group on facebook, too.


----------



## RickyCigs

JLP2005 said:


> I'm just now zero-ing in on using the 4CM with the IRT60H. Ricky, if you need a vanilla patch for 4CM with IRT-appropriate settings, I'd be glad to send you what I have or collaborate with you. I know there are other IRT/HD500 users on here that could benefit from something like this. I'll post them later tonight if I remember on the HD500 user group on facebook, too.



I'm just gonna start with a screamer, gate and eq into the front end. I'm hoping I won't need the gate in the loop as I want to run my mxr carbon copy delay in the loop. I may not even use that much as I have a maxon od808 as well, but I'm not sure if I'll survive without my 700hz boost before the amp. Kind of a waste of an fx unit that does so much more, but oh well. I'll probably still use it for my bass tone haha


----------



## Poltergeist

https://soundcloud.com/kb-productions-1/jcm-800-xxx-tone-test

clip of my JCM-800 XXX Patch...

Here's the custom tone link : http://line6.com/customtone/tone/257286/

Treadplate + JCM-800 models were used. This is my main rhythm and lead tone for my RG8 with Lace X-bar in the neck and Deathbar in the bridge. No EQ on the clip test. Just the raw guitar and ssd 4.0. I even used the xxl cab + hi way 4x12cab, and I normally just use Redwirez impulses for my patches.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

^^ The page doesn't show anything. And OT: But I've been seeing so many Ohioans as of late on this forum.


----------



## Poltergeist

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> ^^ The page doesn't show anything. And OT: But I've been seeing so many Ohioans as of late on this forum.



Link Fixed... Sorry about that I was on my phone when I posted the link.


----------



## yingmin

Poltergeist said:


> Link Fixed... Sorry about that.


Sorry about the link not working, or about being from Ohio?


----------



## Poltergeist

yingmin said:


> Sorry about the link not working, or about being from Ohio?



Lol the link not working. Its good to see other extended range players from Ohio on ss.org. Yet I only know one 7 string player personally.. and very few novice musicians who unfortunately don't have the same tastes as me. That's why I come here to this site.


----------



## Fretless

Poltergeist said:


> Lol the link not working. Its good to see other extended range players from Ohio on ss.org. Yet I only know one 7 string player personally.. and very few novice musicians who unfortunately don't have the same tastes as me. That's why I come here to this site.



Lies! You don't want him to be from Ohio! Just kidding! I feel the same way man. The only guy I know here who shares my stylistic tastes doesn't like 7's (though I think I have finally changed his mind!)


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

yingmin said:


> Sorry about the link not working, or about being from Ohio?


 



Poltergeist said:


> Lol the link not working. Its good to see other extended range players from Ohio on ss.org. Yet I only know one 7 string player personally.. and very few novice musicians who unfortunately don't have the same tastes as me. That's why I come here to this site.


I joined for the same reasons.


----------



## Poltergeist

Ohio...Home of the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, strictly 7 guitars, Lay's guitar shop, Stewart-Macdonald...We have cool shit.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Speaking of S7 they're website has been closed, what's up?


----------



## Poltergeist

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Speaking of S7 they're website has been closed, what's up?



Not sure haven't checked it lately. Maybe under construction for a new layout for 2014.


----------



## RickyCigs

Poltergeist said:


> Not sure haven't checked it lately. Maybe under construction for a new layout for 2014.




They posted on Facebook today that they're in the process of doing a new website right now.


----------



## SDSM

Hi guys

Been jamming today with my LTD SC-607B through the POD HD Bean, and all was good at first, but then, without tweaking my patch at all, I started to get this annoying noise trailing my chugs. I have tried out a few leads and the same thing, and I am getting the same noise through both bridge and neck pick ups.

Here is a recording of what I mean. Its driving me crazy. Like I said, it was fine just minutes earlier until I turned it off for a while. Came back and here we are.

https://soundcloud.com/sdsm/my-song-2

Anybody else experienced this or something similar?


----------



## rockskate4x

Hello folks. Sorry if this can be answered by something earlier in the thread. If so please direct me. I just got a used pod hd500, and i am trying to install pod hd500 edit for OSX from the line 6 website. It says that the installation is successful and it restarts my computer, but when the computer powers back up again, i can't find the daggum file anywhere  I tried downloading the line6 monkey and the license manager but that did not seem to do anything. Am i missing any important steps? Please help.


----------



## Leuchty

Link be broken me'matey arrrr...


----------



## SDSM

CYBERSYN said:


> Link be broken me'matey arrrr...



Hopefully this one works!

https://soundcloud.com/sdsm/my-song-2


----------



## WhiteWalls

Try to connect the pod to another power socket, or it could even be the cable that failed and is now picking up noise.


----------



## SDSM

Tried plugging it into another socket in another room and still there 

Maybe it is the AC Adapter itself? Argh this is annoying...Im even getting a bit of that noise in my Studio UX2 now lol Not as strong as the Pod Hd though.

Might be the guitar? Frustrating day....


----------



## Deflorate

Transformers near my friends house make mine do the same thing, hair dryer/space heater has done it too.


----------



## SDSM

Deflorate said:


> Transformers near my friends house make mine do the same thing, hair dryer/space heater has done it too.



Thats a good point, maybe it has to do with certain things switched on in the house and running at once. Since its mega hot here we have had the air cooler as well as various fans blowing around the house so could be related....


----------



## Leuchty

I sometimes got that as well with my HD. 

Haven't had it for a while though. Just went away.


----------



## SDSM

CYBERSYN said:


> I sometimes got that as well with my HD.
> 
> Haven't had it for a while though. Just went away.



It seems to come and go with mine too. Its pretty random. Every time I have switched it on and gone to play it today its still there. Oh well, see how we go tomorrow.

The last few days have been good up until this morning so fingers crossed.


----------



## MF_Kitten

I've been working on my bass tone, and this is where I'm at right now:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3782113/sick bass tone.mp3


----------



## rockskate4x

rockskate4x said:


> Hello folks. Sorry if this can be answered by something earlier in the thread. If so please direct me. I just got a used pod hd500, and i am trying to install pod hd500 edit for OSX from the line 6 website. It says that the installation is successful and it restarts my computer, but when the computer powers back up again, i can't find the daggum file anywhere  I tried downloading the line6 monkey and the license manager but that did not seem to do anything. Am i missing any important steps? Please help.



Ok... so i fixed that problem actually, sorry for freaking out. I just needed to run the license manager and the monkey and it patched me everything i needed. I was getting some good stuff going when it all crashed. The pod won't connect to the computer anymore or do anything useful on the screen. Upon powerup it lights up the line 6 logo and then momentarily turns dim and lights up again about every 5 seconds or so. I bought the power supply seperately from sweetwater. pod says it needs 9VDC 2.5 A min, and the supply is 9VDC 3 A. Does anyone know what's going on?


----------



## sage

Fresh battery for them EMGs (if you're still running the 607B stock, that is) might improve things...


----------



## RickyCigs

rockskate4x said:


> Ok... so i fixed that problem actually, sorry for freaking out. I just needed to run the license manager and the monkey and it patched me everything i needed. I was getting some good stuff going when it all crashed. The pod won't connect to the computer anymore or do anything useful on the screen. Upon powerup it lights up the line 6 logo and then momentarily turns dim and lights up again about every 5 seconds or so. I bought the power supply seperately from sweetwater. pod says it needs 9VDC 2.5 A min, and the supply is 9VDC 3 A. Does anyone know what's going on?



A ton of people have problems with other than the original adapter. There is a hard reset you could try though. Hold down on the D-pad as you plug it in.


----------



## Fretless

https://soundcloud.com/fretless-1/speedy-gonzales-v5 Finally have a usable tone for soloing! The solo is at the end of the song. I still have to darken my guitar tones out a bit on this song, but other than that it's all good.


----------



## SDSM

sage said:


> Fresh battery for them EMGs (if you're still running the 607B stock, that is) might improve things...



Has fresh batteries, I grabbed a new one yesterday when this problem started but no dice.

I also plugged in my 2 month old Ibanez ARZ 307 and same thing...So guess its the unit


----------



## SDSM

With my SC-607B and ARZ 307 through my UX2/POD FARM, the noise is still there but very low in comparison to what I am getting via the HD.


----------



## mnemonic

I have this problem quite regularly, pretty random, I've concluded its just interference in the power. Probably someone running a hair dryer, or a refrigerator cycling on. Its never really been loud enough to bother me though.


----------



## RickyCigs

I've had noise issues just having my pa speaker plugged in, not even turned on.


----------



## JEngelking

MF_Kitten said:


> I've been working on my bass tone, and this is where I'm at right now:
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3782113/sick bass tone.mp3



Sounds good! It'd sit well in a mix me thinks, the tone actually reminds me of the tone Nolly demos in his rig rundown.


----------



## Shammas

I was referred to this thread, so I'll share my AAL-ish clean tone.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSgZRrgMJDw


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

MF_Kitten said:


> I've been working on my bass tone, and this is where I'm at right now:
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3782113/sick bass tone.mp3



Patch pls?


----------



## MF_Kitten

drjeffreyodweyer said:


> Patch pls?



My pickups are Lace alumatones, so the patch wouldn't sound quite the same for most other bass pickups i think. but I'll explain how it works:

at the very start of the chain, split the signal into A and B. in A put in a gate (fastest decay, threshold just enough to cut noise, not guitar-like gating), then the "vintage preamp" thing, and then the tube compressor. Then the amp is Treadplate.

set the vintage preamp to high pass up to about 300-370Hz. You need the phase flip feature in case the distorted and clean sounds are out of phase with each other, but keep it at 0 at the moment.

Set the compressor to like -50, and the gain at 0. The compressor will even out the mids and highs so you don't just get the attack, but a continuous grind.

On the Treadplate amp, set the drive to whatever, bass low, mids at 50% or less (I run mine lower), treble below 50%, and presence ALL THE WAY UP (or a little less). Master at full, sag all the way down, bias all the way up, bias-x all the way down. Leave "hum" at whatever.

Use the "blackback 30" cab, 57 off-axis, and in the cab parameters set the "cab res" at 3 o'clock or so, set the high pass to about 200-250Hz. Set the thump to 0 and the decay to 0.

After that you can use one or two parametric EQ's to remove two problems: high end fizz and low mids drone. Set the Q all the way up, gain all the way down, and move the frequency knob around until you kill the sound you don't like. If it's tough to find, set the gain all the way up and find it that way before turning it all the way down. BAM! tight and pleasant tone!

Now, on the B path, you mainly want to put in the fliptop bass amp. turn the master all the way up, bias at full, sag at 0, drive low, bass relatively high, treble and presence a little over 50% or higher if you want, and mids really low. Use the bass cab with the D112 or whatever the mic is called. Turn the cab res and decay parameters DOWN, and turn the thump to whatever you like. Now put the tube compressor after the bass amp and turn the threshold to like -30. Compressed as ....balls. Now you need to adjust the level of the distorted amp vs the bass amp using the volume knobs on the two. It's a matter of taste.

The idea is that the distortion shouldn't really be very heavily distorted, it should just be really bright and compressed to sound aggressive, and it shouldn't contribute anything to the lows. The clean amp should blend nicely in there.

Now, I expect you'll have to tweak this a lot to get it where you want. I use the pad switch ON at all times for headroom purposes, as high output pickups clip the input.

I'm too lazy to go down to my computer and put the patch on Dropbox right now, so I wrote all that instead


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

This was more than I had expected! Thank you very much, will try!


----------



## MF_Kitten

I feel like it helps a lot to know what's going on in a patch 

The vintage preamp should have the output really high, pushing the tube compressor btw.


----------



## RickyCigs

MASS DEFECT said:


> hey guys. tried again and im very happy with these setting on 4cm. very very close to my tone if i am plugging straight to the 6505+. i just sense a little loss on the bass. nothing that EQing couldn't fix.
> 
> Mixer ChA- -4.5db panned center
> Mixer ChB- -4.5db panned center
> Studio EQ before FX Loop with 75hz Bass +1.5db Gain+6db
> Loop- No Change
> Input Z-1.5M or 3.5M
> Input 1 Guitar
> Input 2 Same
> 1/4 out switch set to amp
> Guitar in switch to normal
> Stack Power Amp mode
> Inputs setup set to Global
> Back switch set to Stomp
> Master Volume -100%
> 
> My amp has a serial efx loop though. So, that would be a factor with different amps.




I tested these settings tonight with my ironheart. I just ran into the front end, not the 4cm, but after comparing from my maxon od808 straight to the amp and then the pod straight into the amp, I got seemingly the same results. 

It seemed to me as well that there was less bass on the guitar end of things, however, when I turned the bass on the screamer to 100 it sounded almost identical to my od808. 

I used the fx loop send of the pod to go into the amp, basically two cables of the 4cm. I actually didn't have enough long cables to hook everything up... 

Anyway, I just thought I would share my results.


----------



## powderedtoastman

Heads up guys, the HD bean is 200 bucks on Sweetwater. Seems like a pretty great deal to me. Still going for 400 elsewhere as far as I can tell.


----------



## JEngelking

Edit: Found something.


----------



## Fretless

With any lucky my second bass preamp will be here tomorrow. I really can't wait XD if it does I'll do a NAP post with some pictures and maybe some sound clips.

Running one pre with the pod alone was awesome. Super tweakable. I was able to use the POD eqs on areas where the pre eq couldnt.

OT but my Co worker is moaning in her sleep, and it does not sound right when someone calls 911 and hears moaning in the background


----------



## JEngelking

Darn, bought an FBV Express at about noon today on GC's used site from a store about an hour away from me, and a couple hours ago got an email from the assistant manager of the store that someone bought it this morning and website hadn't updated by the time I got to it. 

Luckily, they've got a few more around the same price, just not at a store as conveniently close.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Played a gig last night and kind of had a realization of sorts. Not sure if it's correct, but this theory make sense in my mind.

Biggest piece of advice that'll end the Axe versus POD versus Kemper versus any other modeler debate:

When playing live, whatever you're playing as your rig DOES NOT matter.......because it ALL is compressed through a mic anyway! Think about it, you mic up a cab at a gig, and you can feel the punch and thump of the amp, but it all is compressed through a mic (the mic picks up some frequencies of the thump though) and played through a PA system. And nowadays, the venues turn up their PA systems so damned loud that only the musicians directly on stage can hear anything on the stage.

This is because is order to get that real crazy vibration and punch through the air that you feel at a concert, it is more about a "pushed speaker" rather than a "pushed tubes" or cranking a modeler through a power amp.

So just consider that... Everything get condensed and compressed through a mic anyway (unless your venue is weird and for some godforsaken reason runs the studio trick of putting a pre-amp after each mic, but of course a venue isn't going to do that since we're talking about LIVE sound, not STUDIO sound.) - So whether you're using tube or solid-state, analog or digital, it does not matter.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Played a gig last night and kind of had a realization of sorts. Not sure if it's correct, but this theory make sense in my mind.
> 
> Biggest piece of advice that'll end the Axe versus POD versus Kemper versus any other modeler debate:
> 
> When playing live, whatever you're playing as your rig DOES NOT matter.......because it ALL is compressed through a mic anyway! Think about it, you mic up a cab at a gig, and you can feel the punch and thump of the amp, but it all is compressed through a mic (the mic picks up some frequencies of the thump though) and played through a PA system. And nowadays, the venues turn up their PA systems so damned loud that only the musicians directly on stage can hear anything on the stage.
> 
> This is because is order to get that real crazy vibration and punch through the air that you feel at a concert, it is more about a "pushed speaker" rather than a "pushed tubes" or cranking a modeler through a power amp.
> 
> So just consider that... Everything get condensed and compressed through a mic anyway (unless your venue is weird and for some godforsaken reason runs the studio trick of putting a pre-amp after each mic, but of course a venue isn't going to do that since we're talking about LIVE sound, not STUDIO sound.) - So whether you're using tube or solid-state, analog or digital, it does not matter.



Well, you're right in the sense that many people praise the Axe-Fx like if it was some kind of god or saviour, saying the POD is crap, while they haven't even discovered 10% of what it can do. Furthermore, it seems people forgot how many bands use or have used the POD in the past (Fear Factory and Meshuggah to name a few) and many records we consider fundamental in Djent were recorded using previous or actual versions of the POD.

I agree some amount of the sound characteristics are lost because they go through a microphone, but it also has to do with overall live sound quality and venue acoustics. Live sound does use pre-amps too (or microphones wouldn't work), but there's no point in being picky and use tube preamps and things like that since much of the quality of the sound will be lost due to overloaded speakers and the venue acoustics, which many do sound like crap.

I disagree in that there's no point on using tube amps for example. I think a good tube amp with a good set of speakers, taking in account that the live sound is decent (starting by using a real SM57 on the cab and not a counterfeit) WILL make the difference. In the end, the sound is what the musician makes starting by his performance, strings, pickups, guitar, cables, amps, equalization, cabs, etc.

I think most people won't tell if you're using an Axe-Fx or a POD if they're being miced, but I really don't know if the Axe-Fx stands against the POD when going direct to the live mixer. Personally, I've never gone that way because I notice the sound changes dramatically from my studio monitors to the rehearsal speakers, and god knows what the result will be with unknown live sound speakers. Some people have had good results here going direct, but I feel I won't have problems having my POD setup for my live amp and cabinet, and that's the sound the amp microphone will capture.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

leechmasterargentina said:


> Live sound does use pre-amps too (or microphones wouldn't work), but there's no point in being picky and use tube preamps and things like that since much of the quality of the sound will be lost due to overloaded speakers and the venue acoustics, which many do sound like crap.



Usually it just all has to do with whatever is running in the venue's PA. I mean, what I was saying is that you can't pick and choose, and most venue stuff isn't exactly the best for modelers (and it won't compare to studio stuff), ya know?



leechmasterargentina said:


> I disagree in that there's no point on using tube amps for example. I think a good tube amp with a good set of speakers, taking in account that the live sound is decent (starting by using a real SM57 on the cab and not a counterfeit) WILL make the difference. In the end, the sound is what the musician makes starting by his performance, strings, pickups, guitar, cables, amps, equalization, cabs, etc.



Wasn't trying to say that there is no point to amps and tubes. 



leechmasterargentina said:


> I think most people won't tell if you're using an Axe-Fx or a POD if they're being miced, but I really don't know if the Axe-Fx stands against the POD when going direct to the live mixer. Personally, I've never gone that way because I notice the sound changes dramatically from my studio monitors to the rehearsal speakers, and god knows what the result will be with unknown live sound speakers. Some people have had good results here going direct, but I feel I won't have problems having my POD setup for my live amp and cabinet, and that's the sound the amp microphone will capture.



My experience: if a venue is nice enough to offer soundcheck for a band before the show, then take as much time as you can to tweak so that things sound better through the unknown speaker system that you're going blind into. - A lot of the times, I show up earlier than the time a venue tells me to and I ask the sound guy if I could just run myself through their monitors for a bit before soundcheck time. (I normally have to SHOW them my POD HD500 and explain that it's my full rig and give them a rundown of how it works. - Majority of the guys have been nice enough to help me and accommodate.)


----------



## RickyCigs

Look up lasse lammert's video of the Marshall ms-1 I think it is. Sounds amazing and its just a battery powered amp run through a Mesa 4x12. 

That being said, I love my new laney more than my pod. And I don't play live, so I'm all good


----------



## JEngelking

Found it. That's so awesome.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/hes-dead-jim/fallout-shelter[/SC]

Got this sound out of the Treadplate and Recabinet, and I didn't change the DEP almost at all, which was pretty surprising. My favorite tone I've made so far


----------



## Yo_Wattup

ughhh, sorry to be that guy, but how can I edit the cab/amp DEPs without hooking my HD500 up to my computer? Everything I search just shows it being used with a computer. 


8====D


----------



## RickyCigs

Yo_Wattup said:


> ughhh, sorry to be that guy, but how can I edit the cab/amp DEPs without hooking my HD500 up to my computer? Everything I search just shows it being used with a computer.
> 
> 
> 8====D



Highlight the amp model, double click enter, scroll left and right.


----------



## rockskate4x

RickyCigs said:


> A ton of people have problems with other than the original adapter. There is a hard reset you could try though. Hold down on the D-pad as you plug it in.



Thanks for your response... I got the problem fixed with great customer service from guitar center. Since i bought the pod used in their classifieds, i was able to trade with their 30 day return policy for store credit. They confirmed that i had the correct power supply, so that wasn't the problem (this one in case anybody is interested Line 6 POD HD Floorboard Power Supply | Sweetwater.com. They had never seen that problem before. Long story short, to show that they were sorry for my trouble, they offered me a good deal to upgrade to a brand new HD500x with full 3 year coverage. I am quite satisfied


----------



## MF_Kitten

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Played a gig last night and kind of had a realization of sorts. Not sure if it's correct, but this theory make sense in my mind.
> 
> Biggest piece of advice that'll end the Axe versus POD versus Kemper versus any other modeler debate:
> 
> When playing live, whatever you're playing as your rig DOES NOT matter.......because it ALL is compressed through a mic anyway! Think about it, you mic up a cab at a gig, and you can feel the punch and thump of the amp, but it all is compressed through a mic (the mic picks up some frequencies of the thump though) and played through a PA system. And nowadays, the venues turn up their PA systems so damned loud that only the musicians directly on stage can hear anything on the stage.
> 
> This is because is order to get that real crazy vibration and punch through the air that you feel at a concert, it is more about a "pushed speaker" rather than a "pushed tubes" or cranking a modeler through a power amp.
> 
> So just consider that... Everything get condensed and compressed through a mic anyway (unless your venue is weird and for some godforsaken reason runs the studio trick of putting a pre-amp after each mic, but of course a venue isn't going to do that since we're talking about LIVE sound, not STUDIO sound.) - So whether you're using tube or solid-state, analog or digital, it does not matter.



Speaker distortion does indeed make a huge difference. Sometimes I'm surprised by just how much more gain my patches have when played through a cab. I have to turn it way down to avoid having too much gain, when it's already perfect when recording directly.


----------



## Zei

Hey guys, I got a question:

So this is my current lead tone. It sounds good live, but as soon as I record it it sounds like this. Super compressed and lacks ANY bite whatsoever. Just very whiny. Any idea what I could do to perhaps make this better?

EDIT: This'll probalby help:





The Treadplate is set as follows:
Drive: 38%
Bass: 78%
Mid: 69%
Treble: 45%
Presence: 43%

Master: 92%
Sag: 34%

And it's run through the 4x12 Tread miced with the 57 off-axis.


----------



## bcolville

I posted this in a thread but it's relevant here as well.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/brendan-colville/8-string-groove[/SC]


----------



## RickyCigs

Edit: quoted wrong comment and can't delete it on my phone...


----------



## RickyCigs

Zei said:


> Hey guys, I got a question:
> 
> So this is my current lead tone. It sounds good live, but as soon as I record it it sounds like this. Super compressed and lacks ANY bite whatsoever. Just very whiny. Any idea what I could do to perhaps make this better?
> 
> EDIT: This'll probalby help:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Treadplate is set as follows:
> Drive: 38%
> Bass: 78%
> Mid: 69%
> Treble: 45%
> Presence: 43%
> 
> Master: 92%
> Sag: 34%
> 
> And it's run through the 4x12 Tread miced with the 57 off-axis.



You could add more gain on the Q filter. Maybe more treble and presence as well.


----------



## xCaptainx

Zei said:


> Hey guys, I got a question:
> 
> So this is my current lead tone. It sounds good live, but as soon as I record it it sounds like this. Super compressed and lacks ANY bite whatsoever. Just very whiny. Any idea what I could do to perhaps make this better?
> 
> EDIT: This'll probalby help:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Treadplate is set as follows:
> Drive: 38%
> Bass: 78%
> Mid: 69%
> Treble: 45%
> Presence: 43%
> 
> Master: 92%
> Sag: 34%
> 
> And it's run through the 4x12 Tread miced with the 57 off-axis.



I'd get rid of all the E.Q and focus much, much more on the deep editing parameters of the cab. I never touched E.Q as I was so worried about DSP limits (I ran everything from one patch and had multiple delay pedals, plus multiple reverb pedals) 

The cab Deep editing parameters has a chunk/thunk? It's essentially like sag for your poweramp, and it can be exaggerated by the other control. I used this to get a huge bottom end with still retain the overall clarity. I'd highly recommend mucking about with that other E.Q


----------



## owl

Hey guys, just uploaded this video test of my new gear, need some feedback of my tone and mix skills lol. Download path here: http://line6.com/customtone/tone/257668/#


----------



## daedae

owl said:


> Hey guys, just uploaded this video test of my new gear, need some feedback of my tone and mix skills lol. Download path here: http://line6.com/customtone/tone/257668/#




It sounds good to me, both tone wise and mix wise, except the snare is a bit loud and sounds too compressed. But I'm not particularly good at mixing, so you can take my opinion with a grain of salt if you want


----------



## OrsusMetal

I have no idea if it has been posted here or not. But, Sweetwater is blowing out the Pod HD Beans for $199 + free shipping. They were $399. That is below cost. I've almost bought one like 5 times, but I don't really need it. It's just a crazy good deal.

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/PodHD


----------



## owl

daedae said:


> It sounds good to me, both tone wise and mix wise, except the snare is a bit loud and sounds too compressed. But I'm not particularly good at mixing, so you can take my opinion with a grain of salt if you want



Thanx, I was trying to reach this Misha-style punchy snare sound, but looks like its really too compressed


----------



## Fretless

Just a quick interlude using clean tones combining my two sansamps along with the POD HD. I love the vintage tone. +Octoverb too!


https://soundcloud.com/fretless-1/interlude


----------



## thedonal

Just a wee little comment. The looper function was never really on my consideration list for this when I got it- something I thought I'd never use.

But what a lot of fun it is and a real source of inspiration and creativity (in a repetitive, noodling over the same chords way!!).

And I'm quite chuffed with my first sound- a slightly fuzzy, buzzy vintage rock tone. it's quite responsive to tone/pickup changes on my Epi Black Beauty. A good sign.


----------



## Zei

So thanks for the help guys! I messed with the amp settings and I'm probably gonna go more into the deep cab editing parameters and mess with that to tighten up the tone a bit more.

I figured out the REAL problem though... I was clipping my DAW *bad*, so I lowered the volume in the mixer and it fixed every problem. Muchos gracias


----------



## RickyCigs

owl said:


> Hey guys, just uploaded this video test of my new gear, need some feedback of my tone and mix skills lol. Download path here: http://line6.com/customtone/tone/257668/#





snare is definitely far too loud. try bringing the level down, use a longer attack on the compressor with a maybe 3:1 ratio and then boost at 5000hz a bit to make it cut. the guitars also seem too loud.


----------



## Lord Voldemort

https://soundcloud.com/david-mcd/broccoli-and-the-shire

I thought this was an okay tone.


----------



## JEngelking

Lord Voldemort said:


> https://soundbutt.com/david-mcd/broccoli-and-the-shire
> 
> I thought this was an okay tone.



More than okay, sounds awesome in my opinion! Really nice playing too.

Mind if I ask what kind your signal chain looks like for that lead tone?


----------



## Lord Voldemort

JEngelking said:


> More than okay, sounds awesome in my opinion! Really nice playing too.
> 
> Mind if I ask what kind your signal chain looks like for that lead tone?



Thanks man.

It's Noisegate-(blank)-Line 6 distortion-redcompressor-Angel F-Ball-Digital Delay-(blank)-(blank)-Noisegate


----------



## Stijnson

Lord Voldemort said:


> https://soundcloud.com/david-mcd/broccoli-and-the-shire
> 
> I thought this was an okay tone.


 
Sounds really good, good song and very good mix!


----------



## JEngelking

So I've been wanting a 5150ish tone, and made got to this point the other night. How's it sound to you guys?

*Disclaimer: I've never played a 5150 personally and only have internet clips as reference, so I might not even be in the ballpark.

https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/5150-test


----------



## RickyCigs

JEngelking said:


> So I've been wanting a 5150ish tone, and made got to this point the other night. How's it sound to you guys?
> 
> *Disclaimer: I've never played a 5150 personally and only have internet clips as reference, so I might not even be in the ballpark.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/5150-test




You do know that I have two different 5150 patches posted right?


----------



## JEngelking

RickyCigs said:


> You do know that I have two different 5150 patches posted right?



Um... yeah... Of course I remember those being posted.  I just, uh...

Shut up Rick. 



On a serious note, I just downloaded the patches up on your customtone page, I'll try 'em out when I get home later!


----------



## fps

Zei said:


> Hey guys, I got a question:
> 
> So this is my current lead tone. It sounds good live, but as soon as I record it it sounds like this. Super compressed and lacks ANY bite whatsoever. Just very whiny. Any idea what I could do to perhaps make this better?
> 
> EDIT: This'll probalby help:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Treadplate is set as follows:
> Drive: 38%
> Bass: 78%
> Mid: 69%
> Treble: 45%
> Presence: 43%
> 
> Master: 92%
> Sag: 34%
> 
> And it's run through the 4x12 Tread miced with the 57 off-axis.



Less bass, less mid, more presence, take some sag out in deep, go from there? 
I use my live patches for home recording, but I have to change a lot around, especially cutting bottom end, in the mixes, to make the guitar punchy.


----------



## RickyCigs

Awesomeness

Not entirely pod, but it played a role in getting this tone. The bass is all pod though.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

On February 2nd, my new EP record titled 'Desierto' will be released over iTunes, Spotify and Amazon, among other online stores.

I'm leaving here a sampler of the 6-track EP record:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/leechmaster/desierto-sampler[/SC]

Youtube if you prefer (Better AAC compression quality in my oppinion):



A small promo vid (At least you can listen to a solo here...):



The tracklist of the record is as follows:

1.- Desierto
2.- The Shaft
3.- Paciencia
4.- Vicious Ways
5.- Origenes
6.- Paciencia (Acustico)

Needless to say, all the songs (Except for the acoustic version) were recorded using a POD HD500. All songs were composed, produced, recorded, mixed and mastered by myself.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Tweaking towards a TesseracT bass tone. I just can't seem to get there just yet though...having trouble...

If I send what I have right now, would someone be willing to help me continue tweaking? 

(I currently don't have monitors, and my monitoring headphones are broken and done for. So, my ears currently are of no use until I get something to act as a transient for the sound so that I can hear it.)

Thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ying-get-tesseract-bass-tone.html#post3886618


----------



## awwwright

Hey guys. Im not new here, I just dont post at all.....I should change that huh.

Anyways I just got a POD HD Desktop unit and have uploaded my tones to Line 6's site. There is little to nothing for us djent folk on there for the POD HD Desktop unit, so give these a shot and let me know what y'all think!!

http://line6.com/customtone/profile/awwwright/
I don't have any uploads on my youtube channel with it, not yet anyways  but shoot me a line here!!
http://www.youtube.com/cheefpoker


http://line6.com/customtone/profile/awwwright/


----------



## Fretless

awwwright said:


> Hey guys. Im not new here, I just dont post at all.....I should change that huh.
> 
> Anyways I just got a POD HD Desktop unit and have uploaded my tones to Line 6's site. There is little to nothing for us djent folk on there for the POD HD Desktop unit, so give these a shot and let me know what y'all think!!
> 
> http://line6.com/customtone/profile/awwwright/
> I don't have any uploads on my youtube channel with it, not yet anyways  but shoot me a line here!!
> Aaron Wright - YouTube
> 
> 
> http://line6.com/customtone/profile/awwwright/



Good to see another houstonian pod person on here!


----------



## Alice AKW

I wanted a Devin Townsend-type tone, so I threw this together. Patch on request

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/pod-hd500-devin-townsend-tone[/sc]


----------



## progman

I have what is probably a few noob questions that I can't figure out. I have my 500X hooked up to an Alto12 PA speaker and I was told to go with a good xlr cable instead of a standard 1/4. I am wondering...

1. Is this true? Would one of the gold mogami xlr's really make that much if a difference?

2. I have an old xlr and when I use it instead of a 1/4, I do get less noise, but the volume is also significantly lower. Why would this be?


----------



## RickyCigs

progman said:


> I have what is probably a few noob questions that I can't figure out. I have my 500X hooked up to an Alto12 PA speaker and I was told to go with a good xlr cable instead of a standard 1/4. I am wondering...
> 
> 1. Is this true? Would one of the gold mogami xlr's really make that much if a difference?
> 
> 2. I have an old xlr and when I use it instead of a 1/4, I do get less noise, but the volume is also significantly lower. Why would this be?



Xlr is always quieter. I think because of the fact that they run phantom power as well.


----------



## progman

RickyCigs said:


> Xlr is always quieter. I think because of the fact that they run phantom power as well.



That is what I thought, but it cuts the volume almost in half. I didn't think it would be that drastic.


----------



## awwwright

Fretless said:


> Good to see another houstonian pod person on here!



Woot!


----------



## Fretless

progman said:


> I have what is probably a few noob questions that I can't figure out. I have my 500X hooked up to an Alto12 PA speaker and I was told to go with a good xlr cable instead of a standard 1/4. I am wondering...
> 
> 1. Is this true? Would one of the gold mogami xlr's really make that much if a difference?
> 
> 2. I have an old xlr and when I use it instead of a 1/4, I do get less noise, but the volume is also significantly lower. Why would this be?



Gold cable connections are seriously overplayed. They plate the outside of the jack in a thin layer, and that tricks a bunch of people into thinking that they're instantly 1000x better. Copper has a better conductivity rating than gold does, and the only difference is that gold does not tarnish (which we all know copper does) so it stays stable far longer. However, that longevity does not warrant nearly doubling the price. The gold coating gets scratched and worn away relatively quick depending on the placement and type of cable used, and thus really is just a waste of money. And audible difference in sound over a cable? That's just the biggest load of poo I've ever heard. Shielding makes a difference, yes, but in a blind study, you'll not hear the difference between a shielded coat hanger and a shielded mogami cable.


----------



## RickyCigs

Kane_Wolf said:


> I wanted a Devin Townsend-type tone, so I threw this together. Patch on request
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/pod-hd500-devin-townsend-tone[/sc]





Slightly unrelated, but he puts on a killer show. I've seen him twice now. Worth every penny.


----------



## Alice AKW

RickyCigs said:


> Slightly unrelated, but he puts on a killer show. I've seen him twice now. Worth every penny.




Oh I don't doubt it, I want to see him rather badly.


----------



## RickyCigs

Kane_Wolf said:


> Oh I don't doubt it, I want to see him rather badly.



Haha it helps to live in the same country as him


----------



## Stealth7

Kane_Wolf said:


> I wanted a Devin Townsend-type tone, so I threw this together. Patch on request
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/pod-hd500-devin-townsend-tone[/sc]



Awesome!  can I haz patch plz?


----------



## Alice AKW

Here ya go! http://line6.com/customtone/tone/258736/


----------



## awwwright

Uploaded just raw/slightly EQ'd clips of 3 of my patches available at

http://line6.com/customtone/profile/awwwright/

Test clip:

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/aaron-wright-4/awright_podhd_test[/sc]

(Used a Gibson Studio LP for this and had to EQ through shitty logitech pc speakers. Fixing that soon X_X)


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Kane_Wolf said:


> I wanted a Devin Townsend-type tone, so I threw this together. Patch on request
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/pod-hd500-devin-townsend-tone[/sc]



Stormin' it!


----------



## eastguitar

Hi

This is my Born of Osiris's cover... I use my Line6 POD HD Pro. All instruments sequenced and recorded in my Home Studio (excepted the Glitchs sound).

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/estebansoto/born-of-osiris-machine-cover[/SC]


----------



## awwwright

Finally got a tiny test clip of my patches with SD drums.

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/aaron-wright-4/pod-sd-test-clip-awright[/sc]


----------



## awwwright

eastguitar said:


> Hi
> 
> This is my Born of Osiris's cover... I use my Line6 POD HD Pro. All instruments sequenced and recorded in my Home Studio (excepted the Glitchs sound).
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/estebansoto/born-of-osiris-machine-cover[/SC]



RAWK!!!


----------



## Alice AKW

eastguitar said:


> Hi
> 
> This is my Born of Osiris's cover... I use my Line6 POD HD Pro. All instruments sequenced and recorded in my Home Studio (excepted the Glitchs sound).
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/estebansoto/born-of-osiris-machine-cover[/SC]



Sounds awesome, dude! Any chance of us getting patches?


----------



## JLP2005

Anyone have any tips on getting the noise gate to work well?


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

eastguitar said:


> Hi
> 
> This is my Born of Osiris's cover... I use my Line6 POD HD Pro. All instruments sequenced and recorded in my Home Studio (excepted the Glitchs sound).
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/estebansoto/born-of-osiris-machine-cover[/SC]



Any tips on the patch?

Any tips on the glitching?


----------



## lewis

hey guys

I did try and find my answer in this thread, but with this many pages it was impossible so i will ask my questions here. I would really appreciate some help as this is my next "to buy" piece of gear as long as I know it does exactly what I need it to

Firstly 
I have a Laney Ironheart 120 watt head that I would connect via the 4cm to the POD. Im after using the amps power to run the pod through a 4x12 which I know I can do, but what I dont know is - Can i use my Laney in the pods "Signal Chain" instead of the built in Amps?. I basically want my main Rhythm tone to be provided totally by the Laney but with the use of the EQs and compressor etc via the Pod. So can I set up a pod signal chain that incls a "red comp and Noise gate", then have my real amp in the chain, and then have another gate and an eq provided by the Pod in the chain after my Laney?

Secondly 

Im after buying the Pod HD X Pro rack and also the Line 6 FBV II to control it. Can I set it up so my main rhythm tone (which would be the Ironheart's lead channel with any EQ/dynamics) be assigned to 1 footswitch (the amp doesnt have Midi capabilities but I would be keeping the amp on 1 channel at all times) and then say a solo tone would be the next switch. Again amp on lead channel but I would add delay, reverb and a eq volume boost by the Pods effects. And the 3rd tone would be a Clean tone....now can I set this clean tone up so the saved patch doesnt use the laney but the built in amp/effects but does use the preamp of the laney or whatever it would be (im new to this) so Im getting the pods cleans being coloured/powered by the tubes in the Laney? I was hoping I can do this seeing as though it would be connected via the 4cm.

So any patch I make can use either my amp 100% or just the preamp for pod made cleans?. And the line 6 footswitch changes all this with just 1 click per tone?. I HATE tap dancing.... I bought a wah and even thats a chore for me to use tbh lol

And even dual amps on the pod, 1 being my Laney the other say the built in Engl?. Run into a Stereo cab. 1 Amp either side?
I really hope I explained this clear enough to get anywhere near an answer lol. Hopefully you guys can help a brother out


----------



## JLP2005

lewis said:


> hey guys
> 
> I did try and find my answer in this thread, but with this many pages it was impossible so i will ask my questions here. I would really appreciate some help as this is my next "to buy" piece of gear as long as I know it does exactly what I need it to
> 
> Firstly
> I have a Laney Ironheart 120 watt head that I would connect via the 4cm to the POD. Im after using the amps power to run the pod through a 4x12 which I know I can do, but what I dont know is - Can i use my Laney in the pods "Signal Chain" instead of the built in Amps?. I basically want my main Rhythm tone to be provided totally by the Laney but with the use of the EQs and compressor etc via the Pod. So can I set up a pod signal chain that incls a "red comp and Noise gate", then have my real amp in the chain, and then have another gate and an eq provided by the Pod in the chain after my Laney?
> 
> Secondly
> 
> Im after buying the Pod HD X Pro rack and also the Line 6 FBV II to control it. Can I set it up so my main rhythm tone (which would be the Ironheart's lead channel with any EQ/dynamics) be assigned to 1 footswitch (the amp doesnt have Midi capabilities but I would be keeping the amp on 1 channel at all times) and then say a solo tone would be the next switch. Again amp on lead channel but I would add delay, reverb and a eq volume boost by the Pods effects. And the 3rd tone would be a Clean tone....now can I set this clean tone up so the saved patch doesnt use the laney but the built in amp/effects but does use the preamp of the laney or whatever it would be (im new to this) so Im getting the pods cleans being coloured/powered by the tubes in the Laney? I was hoping I can do this seeing as though it would be connected via the 4cm.
> 
> So any patch I make can use either my amp 100% or just the preamp for pod made cleans?. And the line 6 footswitch changes all this with just 1 click per tone?. I HATE tap dancing.... I bought a wah and even thats a chore for me to use tbh lol
> 
> I really hope I explained this clear enough to get anywhere near an answer lol. Hopefully you guys can help a brother out




1.) IRT60H Owner here! Yeah, the 4cm with the IRT series works VERY Well. You'll need to follow the instructions here:

Setting Up Your Tube Amp with a POD HD500 | amplifya.com

You'll be using method 1. 

This guy goes over it quite well, with a 5150, though: 

 

I'll be making a 'blank' IRT-oriented patch for you and uploading it shortly, so you'd just have to load the patch, and, theoretically, if your cabling is correct, get about the same shit I got. I'll keep you updated periodically using this post, so check back here in a bit.

Also, don't forget to set your HD500 output to 'combo stack' mode. This is done by holding down the VIEW button and then dialing over to the output section.


----------



## lewis

JLP2005 said:


> 1.) IRT60H Owner here! Yeah, the 4cm with the IRT series works VERY Well. You'll need to follow the instructions here:
> 
> Setting Up Your Tube Amp with a POD HD500 | amplifya.com
> 
> You'll be using method 1.
> 
> This guy goes over it quite well, with a 5150, though:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be making a 'blank' IRT-oriented patch for you and uploading it shortly, so you'd just have to load the patch, and, theoretically, if your cabling is correct, get about the same shit I got. I'll keep you updated periodically using this post, so check back here in a bit.




Thanks dude, both the vid and the page are very informative


----------



## RickyCigs

Looks like a whole group of happy ironheart owners here  

I'm bouncing back and forth between using my pod with the laney and just using my maxon od808. Can't decide which I like better. The maxon is more natural sounding, being as its all analog, but its nice to have a gate in the chain rather than using a vst gate. 

However, I basically only play with my daw open so that I can use my favorite impulse  if I didn't use my pod for my bass tone, I would probably trade it for a noise gate pedal...


----------



## lewis

RickyCigs said:


> Looks like a whole group of happy ironheart owners here
> 
> I'm bouncing back and forth between using my pod with the laney and just using my maxon od808. Can't decide which I like better. The maxon is more natural sounding, being as its all analog, but its nice to have a gate in the chain rather than using a vst gate.
> 
> However, I basically only play with my daw open so that I can use my favorite impulse  if I didn't use my pod for my bass tone, I would probably trade it for a noise gate pedal...



This is interesting too. In my current all "real" pedal board I have a Dynacomp, a Digitech Whammy DT, a Korg Tuner, a noise gate, a Wah, a Maxon OD 808, an Eq pedal and another noise gate. I was hoping to keep the Dyna comp, Maxon, noise gates and obv the whammy and wah for use with the Pod and scrap the Eq pedal and use on board Eq's. But If the noise gates on the pod are good without tone suck I may sell my two Ns'2's


----------



## RickyCigs

lewis said:


> This is interesting too. In my current all "real" pedal board I have a Dynacomp, a Digitech Whammy DT, a Korg Tuner, a noise gate, a Wah, a Maxon OD 808, an Eq pedal and another noise gate. I was hoping to keep the Dyna comp, Maxon, noise gates and obv the whammy and wah for use with the Pod and scrap the Eq pedal and use on board Eq's. But If the noise gates on the pod are good without tone suck I may sell my two Ns'2's



The noise gate is almost identical to the ns-2 and the hard gate is a lot like an isp decimator. There is tone suck from the noise gate, but not from the hard gate. The pod also has some decent wah's and such. If your getting a pro, then you won't have the expression pedal though.


----------



## Stijnson

Hey guys, I've been messing around with recording DI and re-amping using other things than the POD HD because some VST's just sound better. But I was wondering if there is anything that I can do within the POD to get the DI signal to sound as good as possible? For now it's just totally dry, should I try with some pre-eq, compressor or filter of some sorts? Any tips on this matter would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Stijnson said:


> Hey guys, I've been messing around with recording DI and re-amping using other things than the POD HD because some VST's just sound better. But I was wondering if there is anything that I can do within the POD to get the DI signal to sound as good as possible? For now it's just totally dry, should I try with some pre-eq, compressor or filter of some sorts? Any tips on this matter would be greatly appreciated!



In my oppinion, if you only want to use VST, you gotta feed them with the best possible clean signal. You'd be using the POD just as a pre, which is a waste of money, but it's better than nothing.

The POD isn't that bad. Just learn how to use it.


----------



## Stijnson

leechmasterargentina said:


> In my oppinion, if you only want to use VST, you gotta feed them with the best possible clean signal. You'd be using the POD just as a pre, which is a waste of money, but it's better than nothing.
> 
> The POD isn't that bad. Just learn how to use it.


 
Ok thanks for that I guess, but you really didn't answer anything? I'm more than satisfied with my POD and am well aware of how to use it to create more than decent sounds, and I certainly don't think the POD is bad. But some VST's just deliver some things the POD can't (a 5150 model as an example). I don't think the pod is a waste of money if I decide to use it as an interface to access these VST's either, it's not like I only use it as that. 

Anyway, the whole point of my post was to see if anyone had some tips on HOW to achieve the best possible DI signal?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Stijnson said:


> Ok thanks for that I guess, but you really didn't answer anything? I'm more than satisfied with my POD and am well aware of how to use it to create more than decent sounds, and I certainly don't think the POD is bad. But some VST's just deliver some things the POD can't (a 5150 model as an example). I don't think the pod is a waste of money if I decide to use it as an interface to access these VST's either, it's not like I only use it as that.
> 
> Anyway, the whole point of my post was to see if anyone had some tips on HOW to achieve the best possible DI signal?



I believe I did answer your question. Depends on a subjective view of what "the best possible DI signal" is. Since you want to do most if not all processing with a VST, the best possible signal would be a totally non-clipping signal from your VST. I would suggest you could use the Tube preamp on the POD to warm things up before they go into the VST. I woudln't use any EQ before unless you really feel the VST can't handle certain incoming frequencies. I remember I did this like 10 years ago when I was recording some tracks and somehow the VST wasn't behaving well with certain frequencies. At that time I used my fender's deluxe 112 clean channel as pre, and with mild EQ I gave the VST the signal needed.

As I said, it's subjective, but the best possible non-subjective signal would be the cleanest non-clipping signal.


----------



## Stijnson

Thanks, that was an answer if you ask me. Although I guess that's subjective too  

Either way, I was considering the tube-pre aswell, to warm it up and as that would be a more realistic way of achieving a good DI signal, considering many use a real tube-pre to create a nicer, cleaner, DI signal. Which is also my, albeit subjective, view of a good DI signal, although I'm pretty sure many people share that thought. So maybe not so subjective after all...

Thanks for the tip, i'll be sure to try it out later!


----------



## Pweaks

Any tips on achieving this type of low distorted tone on Pod HD 500?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cWa6C0OBqs

I have the Jackson Fusion Professional with the stock pickups so obviously I can't get the same exact tone.


----------



## DeKay

How to have a recorded stereo signal (stereo delay bouncing left and right for example when recording) when I just put a normal jack into the right output and soundcard? The stereo effects are mono sadly.. is there a setting to make it spit out a combined signal in stereo so I still get the wanted stereo effect with only using the right output?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

DeKay said:


> How to have a recorded stereo signal (stereo delay bouncing left and right for example when recording) when I just put a normal jack into the right output and soundcard? The stereo effects are mono sadly.. is there a setting to make it spit out a combined signal in stereo so I still get the wanted stereo effect with only using the right output?



Man...if you're expecting to get a stereo effect using a "normal" mono male jack into the right (mono) output of the POD, I suggest you read sound basics first. If you want to get stereo, you have to have a stereo chain (left/right). You can either send it to two amps/power amps, or use the S/PDIF output or headphones output with a stereo male jack into a stereo system. If you have a soundcard with a line in input, you just need a stereo cable. If you have a decent interface, the S/PDIF digital plug does the job.


----------



## DeKay

leechmasterargentina said:


> Man...if you're expecting to get a stereo effect using a "normal" mono male jack into the right (mono) output of the POD, I suggest you read sound basics first. If you want to get stereo, you have to have a stereo chain (left/right). You can either send it to two amps/power amps, or use the S/PDIF output or headphones output with a stereo male jack into a stereo system. If you have a soundcard with a line in input, you just need a stereo cable. If you have a decent interface, the S/PDIF digital plug does the job.



So is it safe to record into the line in of my soundcard using the headphones output on the pod? I tried that before and it worked but I was unsure if that's how it's ment to be.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

DeKay said:


> So is it safe to record into the line in of my soundcard using the headphones output on the pod? I tried that before and it worked but I was unsure if that's how it's ment to be.



Well, if you don't have an S/PDIF input in your soundcard, the proper way would be the left/right unbalanced outputs of the pod to the line in input of your soundcard, assuming it's a computer soundcard and not an audio interface. If it's a soundcard, it could be a bit complex to get a cable which is 2 mono male plugs to a stereo mini-plug (Regular line in for computer soundcards), so it's easier and cheaper to get a 2 male stereo mini-plug cable, with an adapter to plug in the stereo headphone output of your POD. I generally use the headphone output and plug it to the aux in of my monitors, which makes it easier for play/practice instead of opening a DAW and setting up the S/PDIF inputs.


----------



## daedae

I feel like we're kind of missing something here... barring any other interface, why are you not just using the POD's USB output and setting it up to record to stereo in your DAW?


----------



## TrashJuice

I feel like this giant thread needs a "best of". Lots of good info contained within but very difficult to find it all.

I also hate how chained to my PC I am with my HD500. I need to get better at patch editing on the device itself.


----------



## The Reverend

TrashJuice said:


> I feel like this giant thread needs a "best of". Lots of good info contained within but very difficult to find it all.
> 
> I also hate how chained to my PC I am with my HD500. I need to get better at patch editing on the device itself.



Stickies at the top of the thread would be so useful. There's AMAZING info in here that's buried underneath the same questions being asked over and over.

Also, f--k editing on the POD itself. I don't know if you have the bean or the floorboard, but it's a damned bitch to operate. I much prefer looking at everything on my screen and using a mouse to navigate. You can also switch between lists a lot easier, which is semi-important to me.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

iv been editing on the pod itself since i got it. its not that hard...


----------



## Dakotaspex

So I got one of these units about two weeks ago, and I'm rather confused on some things since I'm a TOTAL modelling n00b and couldn't find anything.

1. May be a stupid question, but when you are running dual amp models, is amp A pretty much just used as a clean boost, or is it supposed to have its own gain stage and everything. When I turn amp B off in the chain, I just get a clean guitar signal. 

2. The noise gates imo aren't the best, but I'm making due with what I have. Does the noise gate or the hard gate have less tone suck? I've read that the noise gate is more like an NS-2 and the hard gate is like an ISP Decimator, and if this is true, I'll try out the hard gate.

3. Compressors. Oh, the one thing I have never understood about this stuff. How important ARE compressors when it comes to live sounds? I'm noticing volume fluctuation when switching between patches. Is this due to compressor levels, or lack of compressors on certain patches? Any suggested on board compressors to help alleviate this issue (red comp, blue comp, setting tips, etc.)?

4. Last question. I have two EQ's usually going BEHIND the amps, usually a mid-focus and a Parametric EQ. Any fundamental rules I should know about those as far as to set the highs/lows, LP/HP, gains, etc? Should I put any of these in the pre-amp signal rather than post-amp? I just don't feel like I'm doing this right. Settings can be posted if needed.

Thanks


----------



## leechmasterargentina

daedae said:


> I feel like we're kind of missing something here... barring any other interface, why are you not just using the POD's USB output and setting it up to record to stereo in your DAW?



You're right...lol, I had forgotten about USB recording, since it's something I seldom use.


----------



## TrashJuice

guitarfreak1387 said:


> iv been editing on the pod itself since i got it. its not that hard...



I'm sure that's true, I've just never learned how. I started from day 1 with it plugged into my PC.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Dakotaspex said:


> So I got one of these units about two weeks ago, and I'm rather confused on some things since I'm a TOTAL modelling n00b and couldn't find anything.
> 
> 1. May be a stupid question, but when you are running dual amp models, is amp A pretty much just used as a clean boost, or is it supposed to have its own gain stage and everything. When I turn amp B off in the chain, I just get a clean guitar signal.
> 
> *If you turn the second amp off, you wind up with a second signal path with no amp, so it turns into a clean DI. Does that answer the question?*
> 
> 2. The noise gates imo aren't the best, but I'm making due with what I have. Does the noise gate or the hard gate have less tone suck? I've read that the noise gate is more like an NS-2 and the hard gate is like an ISP Decimator, and if this is true, I'll try out the hard gate.
> 
> *Hard gate is far superior. I only use the noise gate when there's a real need, which should ideally be never, unless you want to squash the sound.*
> 
> 3. Compressors. Oh, the one thing I have never understood about this stuff. How important ARE compressors when it comes to live sounds? I'm noticing volume fluctuation when switching between patches. Is this due to compressor levels, or lack of compressors on certain patches? Any suggested on board compressors to help alleviate this issue (red comp, blue comp, setting tips, etc.)?
> 
> *If you have volume issues, adjust the amp volume. If you want to get a more condensed, tight tone, use the compressor. The compressor shouldn't be used as a volume control. I sometimes use the red comp with output all the way up and sustain at around 5-15% for a tighter, djentier metal tone. Careful though, because it adds some high end that can be very nasty if you aren't judicious with your use of it. You should read about what compressors actually do to your signal before you use one in a signal chain. Unless you're after a particular type of tone or are using a bunch of effects that change the end volume result (tremolo, delay, etc.), I've never used them very much.*
> 
> 4. Last question. I have two EQ's usually going BEHIND the amps, usually a mid-focus and a Parametric EQ. Any fundamental rules I should know about those as far as to set the highs/lows, LP/HP, gains, etc? Should I put any of these in the pre-amp signal rather than post-amp? I just don't feel like I'm doing this right. Settings can be posted if needed.
> 
> *The EQs on the HD series are stupidly designed and weird as hell, and I never use them. That said, read meambobbo's HD guide for an explanation of how to use the EQs if you must for live usage or any other reason. There's quite a bit to understand about them.*
> 
> Thanks



putting words down here so my post is the required length


----------



## Dakotaspex

Thanks for the advice, Plumb! Time to do some research.


----------



## vishallica

All the guitars are HD500!!
give it a listen, hope you guys will like it!!
it has a bit of Tesseract-ish feel.
Dream Because Death by Vishallica on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## RickyCigs

Bad news fellows. 

The time has come for me to part ways with my beloved hd500. I'm really only using it as a tuner right now, and its just taking up space under my desk between my sub and chair, so it deserves to go to a good home. 

That being said, I will be doing one last video with it to give you some insight on how I made my most recent patch as well as covering a few other things. 

Lastly, I won't really be watching this thread anymore, so if you do happen to have a question for me, please don't hesitate to pm me!


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

RickyCigs said:


> Bad news fellows.
> 
> The time has come for me to part ways with my beloved hd500. I'm really only using it as a tuner right now, and its just taking up space under my desk between my sub and chair, so it deserves to go to a good home.
> 
> That being said, I will be doing one last video with it to give you some insight on how I made my most recent patch as well as covering a few other things.
> 
> Lastly, I won't really be watching this thread anymore, so if you do happen to have a question for me, please don't hesitate to pm me!


----------



## JLP2005

RickyCigs said:


> Bad news fellows.
> 
> The time has come for me to part ways with my beloved hd500. I'm really only using it as a tuner right now, and its just taking up space under my desk between my sub and chair, so it deserves to go to a good home.
> 
> That being said, I will be doing one last video with it to give you some insight on how I made my most recent patch as well as covering a few other things.
> 
> Lastly, I won't really be watching this thread anymore, so if you do happen to have a question for me, please don't hesitate to pm me!




Looks like you have a case of the LAMNTA. (Look at my new tube amp!)


----------



## The Reverend

RickyCigs said:


> Bad news fellows.
> 
> The time has come for me to part ways with my beloved hd500. I'm really only using it as a tuner right now, and its just taking up space under my desk between my sub and chair, so it deserves to go to a good home.
> 
> That being said, I will be doing one last video with it to give you some insight on how I made my most recent patch as well as covering a few other things.
> 
> Lastly, I won't really be watching this thread anymore, so if you do happen to have a question for me, please don't hesitate to pm me!



TRAITOR!!!!!


----------



## MobiusR

line 6 is really pissing me off lately... they need to step up their game.


----------



## Fretless

MobiusR said:


> line 6 is really pissing me off lately... they need to step up their game.



Well in our regards, they just stepped down from the game.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> Bad news fellows.
> 
> The time has come for me to part ways with my beloved hd500. I'm really only using it as a tuner right now, and its just taking up space under my desk between my sub and chair, so it deserves to go to a good home.
> 
> That being said, I will be doing one last video with it to give you some insight on how I made my most recent patch as well as covering a few other things.
> 
> Lastly, I won't really be watching this thread anymore, so if you do happen to have a question for me, please don't hesitate to pm me!



Mark my words; you will come back some day, You will. I give you less than 6 months before you start missing the POD, and when you compare it to the price of an Axe deodorant, you'll miss it even more.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

MobiusR said:


> line 6 is really pissing me off lately... they need to step up their game.



Me too. They don't care about what we ask for. I love my Pod but I want more. For 700 I cannot pretend an AFX but there are still things to fix and to add. If I had the money I'd buy an Axe right now, Cliff cares about his customers and provides them cool features they couldn't even imagine.


----------



## loreweaver

Kane_Wolf said:


> Here ya go! Line 6


 

i'm sorry to ask you again... but l6 change the website... so the tone is not found..... could you please repost ?


really appreciate!!!!! 

love the tone


----------



## Centrix

Is it just me or has the "original" HD series completely disappeared from the website? I was searching for the Bean and couldn't find it.

Also I have been trying to decide between an HD500X and a normal HD bean. I'll only use it for home practice/recording, never for live use, but I'm a little bit skeptical of two things: first, the fact that the bean may run out of DSP power and that it will be discontinued by Line6 without no further updates. However the 200&#8364; price difference is a major factor...

Any thoughts? Does the Bean suit me well? Please bear in mind that I have never had one of these before. Can it record to the pc through USB? Does it run out of DSP easily? (I've read that you can't use dual amps with it, is it true?)


----------



## JLP2005

TBH I'm getting tired of the POD as well. I really want to try a GSP1101, or a TC electronics system..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

hint hint


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Centrix said:


> Is it just me or has the "original" HD series completely disappeared from the website? I was searching for the Bean and couldn't find it.
> 
> Also I have been trying to decide between an HD500X and a normal HD bean. I'll only use it for home practice/recording, never for live use, but I'm a little bit skeptical of two things: first, the fact that the bean may run out of DSP power and that it will be discontinued by Line6 without no further updates. However the 200 price difference is a major factor...
> 
> Any thoughts? Does the Bean suit me well? Please bear in mind that I have never had one of these before. Can it record to the pc through USB? Does it run out of DSP easily? (I've read that you can't use dual amps with it, is it true?)




Compare POD guitar amp modelers | Line 6

I'd get the 500X. More processing power is never bad, and yes, it can do dual amps. Try finding a used 500 for cheaper, since it's almost the exact same product. 

You can record through USB, which is what I do. 

My only caveat is that you should use external cab impulse responses and/or a power amp VST, because the power amp modeling and cabs leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## Centrix

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Compare POD guitar amp modelers | Line 6
> 
> I'd get the 500X. More processing power is never bad, and yes, it can do dual amps. Try finding a used 500 for cheaper, since it's almost the exact same product.
> 
> You can record through USB, which is what I do.
> 
> My only caveat is that you should use external cab impulse responses and/or a power amp VST, because the power amp modeling and cabs leave a lot to be desired.



Thank you, I was really lost on the new website's layout. Do you think that, for what I will be using it for, the extra 200&#8364; are worth it in comparison with the bean version? Home practice/recording really, no future plans for live use at all...

Edit: Does anyone know how the HD Bean compares to the HD500 in terms of DSP?


----------



## TrashJuice

They have the same processor I think.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Centrix said:


> Edit: Does anyone know how the HD Bean compares to the HD500 in terms of DSP?



Same


----------



## patata

Anyone knows if and how can I reamp with my HD300?


----------



## Centrix

Ah screw it. Just left my 490 deposit on a brand new HD500X.

Should arrive on thursday/friday. I hope it rocks


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Centrix said:


> Ah screw it. Just left my 490 deposit on a brand new HD500X.
> 
> Should arrive on thursday/friday. I hope it rocks



Think you made the right choice, especially since the Line 6 floorboards are so expensive haha. Enjoy man, and be sure to read meambobbo's POD HD guide while it's shipping.


----------



## Centrix

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Think you made the right choice, especially since the Line 6 floorboards are so expensive haha. Enjoy man, and be sure to read meambobbo's POD HD guide while it's shipping.



I actually read it as part of the decision process. Along with this thread from one end to another... This was not an easy choice considering the money involved but in the end I think I will be extremely satisfied. It is also my first modelling unit so I think it will be an excellent base for me to learn how different amps and effects react to each other and which parameters affect what and so on and so forth. Basically it will help me progress musically and well, that's what matters at the end of the day.
Thank you very much!


----------



## HOGANMW

In my point of view POD itself sounds just weak to play LIVE. In the past I've had full tube amps and when I bought that digital toy I was very disappointed but didn't give up. I don't want to carry heavy tube gear anymore and don't want to spend money to buy Kemper or Axe. With couple of cheap toys my POD sounds very good I think. Cheaper than Torpedo C.A.B. and in my opinion sounds better... ...couple of Rock'N'Roll riffs but do not expect any amazing skills




and here the same sound recorded with USB mixer connected to my PC

[SC] https://soundcloud.com/gehinnom-1/ehx-graphic-fuzz-isp-decimator [/SC]


----------



## DropTheSun

This is something i promised to upload, but it took a long time for me to hookup my HD500 to computer and do it, now that i've moved to use Axe FX. So anyways here you go. A soundsample and a link to my presets page.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/mediumplayer/pod-hd500-soldano-slo100?in=mediumplayer/sets/tonetest-afxii-hd500[/SC]

Presets:
http://line6.com/customtone/profile/DropTheSun/

The clip is recorded using my "Soldano SLO100" patch.


----------



## feilong29

Hey guys! I've recently converted back to the POD HD500 lol. I had a Blackstar HT-20 and missed the diversity of tones I could create and download with the POD. Anywho, looking forward to catching up with you all hehe.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

feilong29 said:


> Hey guys! I've recently converted back to the POD HD500 lol. I had a Blackstar HT-20 and missed the diversity of tones I could create and download with the POD. Anywho, looking forward to catching up with you all hehe.



Just like it'll happen with RickyCigs, you came back to the dark side


----------



## feilong29

leechmasterargentina said:


> Just like it'll happen with RickyCigs, you came back to the dark side


 
The Force was too strong to resist... and my B* couldn't handle extended range too well.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

leechmasterargentina said:


> Just like it'll happen with RickyCigs, you came back to the dark side



Well, to be fair, a Blackstar isn't exactly a Rectifier hahah.


----------



## RickyCigs

Keep dreaming guys haha I have my pod listed for sale already. And between my laney and the large group of vst's I have, it's not gonna happen. I don't even know anyone within a hundred miles that I could jam with, so there's no chance of ever needing it to play live. 

In fact, I'm even on the verge of unsubscribing to this thread...


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

I posted this in the recording subforum, but I thought it might be useful here, especially for people new to the POD:



It's a basic rundown of how to use impulses with the HD series, but I also provide some EQing tips and use different solid state vs. power tube impulses and compare them. Hope some peeps find it worthwhile!


----------



## patata

Any advice on getting a similar guitar tone?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Interesting to note that Line 6's website has been updated and now no longer has any of the previous POD iterations (aside from the computer/mobile stuff) other than the POD HD 500x (even the rackmount POD HD has been discontinued it seems). All the others have seemingly been discontinued. Not to mention, the Spider Valve series seems to be discontinued now too (which I think is for the best).


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Interesting to note that Line 6's website has been updated and now no longer has any of the previous POD iterations (aside from the computer/mobile stuff) other than the POD HD 500x (even the rackmount POD HD has been discontinued it seems). All the others have seemingly been discontinued. Not to mention, the Spider Valve series seems to be discontinued now too (which I think is for the best).



Well, first, just because it's hard to find on a website doesn't mean it's discontinued. That implies they stopped production wholesale. They might just be emphasizing other things instead.

Second, the page for the HD Pro X still exists, as do the pages for the 300/400/500. I don't have the URL on hand, but I was looking at it yesterday afternoon.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like the regular POD HD is gone for good, unfortunately.

EDIT: By the way, when I tried to paste the Musiciansfriend link for the POD HD500, it re-directs to the POD HD500X. Even when it try to remove the X from the URL, it'll re-direct.


----------



## Pokeylope

I am looking to invest in PA Speakers to use with m POD HD Pro X. I don't need anything super pricey or powerful, as I don't have too much more money to spend at this point, and I will mostly be playing basement shows, bars, outdoor gigs, etc. for a while. I am a bassist for my band, but I play guitar as well. Guitar Center is selling a Harbinger HA120 Portable PA System for $199.99 (a hundred less than normal) and I want to know if anyone has had experience with these speakers. How is the panning? Are they sufficient for playing in venues that don't have their own PA system? Can you recommend anything better that is in my price range? Unfortunately, I don't know too much about PA systems or their quality. Thanks for the input.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like the regular POD HD is gone for good, unfortunately.



I concede. That sucks, especially since I got my HD Pro right before the X came out (literally days prior) for $500 and it's basically the exact same unit.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Interesting to note that Line 6's website has been updated and now no longer has any of the previous POD iterations (aside from the computer/mobile stuff) other than the POD HD 500x (even the rackmount POD HD has been discontinued it seems). All the others have seemingly been discontinued. Not to mention, the Spider Valve series seems to be discontinued now too (which I think is for the best).



I was wondering what was going on there... (like why I couldn't find information or tones on the customtone page...)


----------



## Fretless

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Interesting to note that Line 6's website has been updated and now no longer has any of the previous POD iterations (aside from the computer/mobile stuff) other than the POD HD 500x (even the rackmount POD HD has been discontinued it seems). All the others have seemingly been discontinued. Not to mention, the Spider Valve series seems to be discontinued now too (which I think is for the best).



My local GC has clearanced every old model, and the manager has the peavy vypyr stuff in place of the old spyders


----------



## seekky123

Hi guys, I'm planning to get a HD desktop tonight.
I have a question, can i split the output into two settings?
With cab sim & without cab sim
here is my signal chain:
1. POD HD Desktop - ART SLA1 power amp - 112 cab (no cab sim)
2. USB, or XLR to DI. (with cab sim)

is this possible?

THanks


----------



## daedae

seekky123 said:


> Hi guys, I'm planning to get a HD desktop tonight.
> I have a question, can i split the output into two settings?
> With cab sim & without cab sim
> here is my signal chain:
> 1. POD HD Desktop - ART SLA1 power amp - 112 cab (no cab sim)
> 2. USB, or XLR to DI. (with cab sim)
> 
> is this possible?
> 
> THanks



Assuming the HD desktop has both an L mono and R mono output, I think the answer is yes as long as you don't want to use dual amp models. Put your amp and effects on one signal path with nothing after the mixer block, and then send that output to your external power amp. Both channels will go out over USB to your DAW, but you can just select the dry channel to record from.


----------



## BillCosby

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like the regular POD HD is gone for good, unfortunately.
> 
> EDIT: By the way, when I tried to paste the Musiciansfriend link for the POD HD500, it re-directs to the POD HD500X. Even when it try to remove the X from the URL, it'll re-direct.



Good thing I just bought my HD500 from zzounds for $360. I had one from when they first came out and got rid of it at the end of 2012 and just recently started REALLY missing having one. Then, they knocked down the price, so I jumped on it.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

BillCosby said:


> Good thing I just bought my HD500 from zzounds for $360. I had one from when they first came out and got rid of it at the end of 2012 and just recently started REALLY missing having one. Then, they knocked down the price, so I jumped on it.



It'll happen to Rickycigs


----------



## Alice AKW

Working on my rhythm tone

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/engl[/sc]


----------



## JEngelking

Kane_Wolf said:


> Working on my rhythm tone
> 
> [sc]https://soundbutt.com/kane-wolf/engl[/sc]



I was about to say it could use a touch more gain or saturation, but I actually think it sounds good when it's double tracked with drums.


----------



## Stijnson

Kane_Wolf said:


> Working on my rhythm tone
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/engl[/sc]


 
Sounds very good in the mix!


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

I hate to admit it, but I've been really enjoying the Elektrik model. Totally stupid name, but it djents really well and has a great low end.


----------



## JEngelking

While feeling like making an acoustic-sounding tone, I was watching Devin Townsend acoustic videos. I then decided that Devin Townsend is love, Devin Townsend is life while remembering that octoverb is a magical effect and wound up with this.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/acousticlean-tone-test[/SC]

It's still kinda muffled and sounds like it needs more presence or something, but since I'm not using an amp model for the patch I'm kinda stuck so any tips would be welcome.


----------



## brutalslam

Could anyone explain to me how to connect my POD HD500 to my Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 interface? I'm trying to run it in stereo with two 1/4" cables.


----------



## OSI2IS

Hello all,

I have been using a POD HD500 for a few months now and am really enjoying all of its possibilities. I am due to play a show in a month however with my new band and still do not have a decent rig. I am interested in running my pod through a power amp into a decent cabinet. My question is should I go with a tube power amp or a solid state power amp? and what cab runs the best with them? I am mainly playing heavy metal live.


----------



## Pezshreds

Hey dude, you only need to post in one category. This would be the category you're after.

There's heaps of different choices, so some questions would be, what's your budget first. And what sort of heavy metal? Any examples? Bands?


----------



## Oreo_Death

So once again, I am faced with another dilemma. I was in search of a few different pieces of gear. I needed to upgrade on the quality of my amps for one, and I also wanted to begin to record my own material. 

I was initially thinking about looking into amp head-cab since I really want to gear up for gigs and then picking up an Audiobox USB interface for recording. I looked into POD recently, and it made me begin to question whether it would be worth it to get a POD HD Pro, which I could utilize as not only as a platform for recording, but also as a preamp (although that would require me to get a cab if I choose to gig, or some sort of home speaker set-up for when I am at home). I'm try to upgrade from my two combo amps that I have been playing for the past 8 or so years. I really want to take the time now to refine my tone, and the 65w bass amp and 15w thrift shop crate arent holding up too well

Once again, I just want to thank this community again. Im still new to SS.org but I am blown away by the sheer helpfulness and knowledge of everyone. You guys rock


----------



## OSI2IS

i would like to keep it around or under 800. cheaper the better in all honesty. i just need a nice power amp and cab combo that would work well with a heavy sound. i guess some bands would be like wretched and the faceless. but i do want to be able to have some of the "djenty" type sound as well that the contortionist and veil of maya achieve


----------



## Fretless

Honestly, it really depends on what you expect to get out of the POD HD Pro. You'll have to spend a bit more money now unless you find one used as only the Pro X is being sold by retailers (since the Pro was removed just this past week). I honestly do believe that they are great pieces of gear to have, and that one would serve the average guitarist to an amazing level. I have mine, and I still have use for it even though I use a Kemper if that makes it easier to understand what I mean.

To sum it up, the pod hd pro x has all of the things most players would ever need in a nice rackmountable preamp form, and for the value I say it is most definitely worth the value.


----------



## Fretless

brutalslam said:


> Could anyone explain to me how to connect my POD HD500 to my Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 interface? I'm trying to run it in stereo with two 1/4" cables.



Run the stereo outs of your pod into your front inputs of the scarlett 2i2 with matched gain.


----------



## Oreo_Death

Fretless said:


> Honestly, it really depends on what you expect to get out of the POD HD Pro. You'll have to spend a bit more money now unless you find one used as only the Pro X is being sold by retailers (since the Pro was removed just this past week). I honestly do believe that they are great pieces of gear to have, and that one would serve the average guitarist to an amazing level. I have mine, and I still have use for it even though I use a Kemper if that makes it easier to understand what I mean.
> 
> To sum it up, the pod hd pro x has all of the things most players would ever need in a nice rackmountable preamp form, and for the value I say it is most definitely worth the value.



Yeah I mean it really seems like it'd be perfect for what I am trying to achieve. I wanted something that I could use for both recording and playing, and that could potentially be used for gigging as well. the HD Pro just seems like it'll be a good fit for that, and I did find a used one for sale, but im trying not to dive into it without hearing some other advice or experiences from others. But yeah I saw the whole HD Pro X switch, and I don't know if it's necessarily worth the extra money to get that from what I've been reading elsewhere in the forums. 

Thanks for your advice though man. It really does help to hear from others.


----------



## brutalslam

Fretless said:


> Run the stereo outs of your pod into your front inputs of the scarlett 2i2 with matched gain.



Thanks, the front inputs on the scarlett aren't 1/4" , I think they are xlr. Do I need to buy two xlr cables? I was told before that I could hook it up with 2 1/4" cables.


----------



## JEngelking

Pardon me for starting off answering a question with another question, but what constitutes worth to you? Maybe it's whether it will serve your purposes or not, or if you'll get as much use out of it as expected give the price point you buy something for.

I got my HD Pro a few months ago, and I've been really enjoying it. After finding out about them around 1.5-2 years ago, I'd lusted after them for quite some time but never had the money to get one. Once I finally acquired one though, it lived up to the expectations I'd set for it after countless of watching and listening to demos and web-reading about it. I've gotten some tones I'm pretty darn happy with out of it without using cab impulses, and IMO the unit has a lot of flexibility. I'd say for the price I bought it (albeit used, but in near perfect condition), the HD Pro's completely worth the money. A massive step up from the Mustang II amp that I had before it. 

Aside from it being solely a preamp to be used in conjunction with a power amp + cab rig, as a recording tool it's been invaluable as well. I love the fact that I can go to my room, power up my computer and get straight to recording if I have an idea for a song. Another really useful aspect of it is the usual "consistent tone" point that gets thrown around a lot when talking about modelers like the Pod HD, Axe-Fx, etc.. I know how my tone is gonna sound at all times when I power up the unit and turn on a specific patch. The other great point that also gets brought up when talking about modelers is how you're not limited tonally to the characteristics of one single amp. I can go from my ballsy Recto patch, to softer, SLO crunch lead, to my Blackface Deluxe post-rock patch all with a couple of turns of a knob. The I/O options are great too. I just bought myself a condenser mic to start recording vocals, and the Pod's being used as my interface, so it's all just a really convenient setup. 

Budget comes in to play when you're deciding this too, however, as well as if that budget is flexible enough to account for multiple uses of it (i.e. playing live, recording at home, or both.) As you said, the expenses can add up when you want to do one or both of those things, but there's plenty of options for both uses. For recording, if you get a set of monitors there's a lot of solid options <$400. I love my M-Audio BX5's, but there's also things like HS80s, D5s, Rokits, the list goes on. As for playing live, this route can get more expensive a lot quicker, but good cabs can be found on the cheap as well. Throw in a solid state power amp like a Carvin DCM, ART SLA1, or Rocktron Velocity 100/300, and you've got a very solid (no pun intended) rig. 

Again, like I said, it depends on how much you want to spend and whether you think that money would be better invested in a live rig or starting a home recording setup. 

TL;DR- With some tweaking, it's definitely possible to get some nice tones out of the Pod HD, and they give you pretty good bang for your buck.  Is it as good as an Axe-Fx/Kemper? Well, beauty's in the eye of the beholder; maybe the Pod won't sound as genuinely tube-like as those, but maybe tube amp goodness isn't all you care to hear at all times. 
Could Line 6's support be better? Oh you betcha.
Is the Pod HD a good starting for someone looking to get into the whole modelling rig world? I'd say so! Even if you end up not liking it and find out an actual amp is more your style, you can ditch the Pod and put the money from selling it towards a different rig. But for the flexibility and many uses the Pod offers, in my opinion it's at least worth a shot.


----------



## Fretless

brutalslam said:


> Thanks, the front inputs on the scarlett aren't 1/4" , I think they are xlr. Do I need to buy two xlr cables? I was told before that I could hook it up with 2 1/4" cables.



The XLR should have an opening for 1/4" in the center of it unless I am mistaken.


----------



## Randyrhoads123

I'd look into the HD500. As far as I know, it's essentially the same as the HD Pro, but you get the footswitch/expression pedal built in, and it's cheaper. I think the HD Pro just has some more output options, but they have the same amp/cab/mic models.


----------



## Lord Voldemort

https://soundcloud.com/david-mcd/eetle

I came up with these tones from a Pod HD Pro


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Used Rocktron Velicity 300 and used Mesa 4x12  

They can be had together for under $800 all day


----------



## Oreo_Death

Do both the Hd-500 and HD pro require Poweramps? I thought the HD Pro didn't but I could be wrong, I really just started diving into researching it today


----------



## JEngelking

If you're running them through a cab, yes.


----------



## Oreo_Death

Alright, well that's good to know. I don't feel like that'll be too much of an inconvenience. I can worry about cabs when I actually see gigging in my near future (I dont even have a band yet). I really just want to focus on home recording/playing. Sorry for so many novice questions, but does jamming on a portable PA system require a power amp for the HD Pro? I guess Im still a bit hazy in terms of what would require a power amp and what wouldnt


----------



## Fretless

Oreo_Death said:


> Alright, well that's good to know. I don't feel like that'll be too much of an inconvenience. I can worry about cabs when I actually see gigging in my near future (I dont even have a band yet). I really just want to focus on home recording/playing. Sorry for so many novice questions, but does jamming on a portable PA system require a power amp for the HD Pro? I guess Im still a bit hazy in terms of what would require a power amp and what wouldnt



A powered PA, no, but a passive PA, yes.


----------



## Oreo_Death

Awesome. Thanks guys. I think I'll probably end up getting the HD Pro. I still feel like I am new to the gear game, but for something that seems like what I'm going for, It's worth it to start there and learn how to use it to it's full potential.

This SS community is really something. Hopefully I can learn enough to return the favor one day. Keep shreddin' guys, and thanks again for teaching me all this stuff


----------



## JEngelking

^ What Fretless said.


----------



## Fretless

Oreo_Death said:


> Awesome. Thanks guys. I think I'll probably end up getting the HD Pro. I still feel like I am new to the gear game, but for something that seems like what I'm going for, It's worth it to start there and learn how to use it to it's full potential.
> 
> This SS community is really something. Hopefully I can learn enough to return the favor one day. Keep shreddin' guys, and thanks again for teaching me all this stuff



Any time bro! Just be forewarned that once the gas starts, there is no stopping.


----------



## wookie606

Good starting points for a decent mid heavy metal tone on the HD500?


----------



## JLP2005

wookie606 said:


> Good starting points for a decent mid heavy metal tone on the HD500?




Decent mid heavy metal tone? Like, a tone with a lot of mids? Or a tone that's not quite 'heavy metal'. Please advise.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

^^^ for a mid-heavy metal tone, the JCM800 boosted with the screamer works pretty well. Takes a bit of dialing in, but i've gotten it to sound pretty damn good. That sucker will cut through any band mix like a knife!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

For me its been well worth it. Cured all my amp gas as well as pedals/fx. I can get all the tones i need from it live - probably recording as well but rarely do. With proper use the tone can rival any good tube amp. Note that i use a tube power amp and guitar cab with it.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

I vote mesa 50/50 $400 plus any v30 cab....mainly because its working great for me. The velocity 300 is a good power amp as well.


----------



## TrashJuice

You could also go the powered speaker route. It might not "feel" like a rig live but there are a lot of FRFR believers out there.


----------



## Mega-Mads

Its the best piece of gear that i ever bought.


----------



## Rygar91

I'd advise against it. It'll seem that its the best thing ever for the first few months but ultimately its pretty underwhelming. I owned one for about a year and after the first 6 months I resorted to just using it to record DI's and using free amp VST's as I was able to get my desired tone much more quickly.

For live use I think its a good choice but for recording I think its completely unusable if youre trying to achieve a professional sound or even just a good solid sound. All the fizziness and the percentage based EQ is just awful and annoying.


----------



## myampslouder

I've had an hd pro x for a few months and I think it's definitely worth the money. It's a really versatile piece of gear. It records quite well and if you use impulses when you recordnyou can achieve some amazing tones. For use as a preamp it works great. It's simple to dial in and capable of a huge array of tones. It also worse really well as an fx processor for a guitar amp. I have mine set up using the 4 cable method as an fx processor for my Pittbull. It sounds great and gives me an incredible amount of flexibility.

The biggest limitation of the pod he is the stock cab Sims. They are pretty meh but after doing some comparisons between the HD pro and the XT the HD pro wins hands down. The cab Sims still aren't great but they are a big improvement over previous generations.

Overall it's a really great unit for the money and for what it sounds like your trying to do I think you will be quite happy with it.


----------



## Poltergeist

Rygar91 said:


> I'd advise against it. It'll seem that its the best thing ever for the first few months but ultimately its pretty underwhelming. I owned one for about a year and after the first 6 months I resorted to just using it to record DI's and using free amp VST's as I was able to get my desired tone much more quickly.
> 
> For live use I think its a good choice but for recording I think its completely unusable if youre trying to achieve a professional sound or even just a good solid sound. All the fizziness and the percentage based EQ is just awful and annoying.




I agree with a good bit of what this guy has said. I have a POD HD 500 and I have owned it for almost 2 years now. I record via the SPDIF out of the POD and have made countless high gain patches and tweaked them for months and I still cant find the hi gain tone that satisfies like my 6505 combo amplifier. The end result just sounds really muffled (especially with the POD cab impulses) and there is a TON of fizz to maintain on the Angel-F ball and JCM-800, and the Uber.. which all happen to be close to the pre-amps I want in tone. Now I know if I studied the EQ's a bit better I could improve this.. But what sucks is the percentages make it very difficult to find your tone right off the bat. It seems like by the time I get close to what I want I get ear fatigue from tweaking for so long. Basically its frustrating and dont expect to get great sounds right outta the box. Your personal gear has a big impact on this too as wells as pickups and their height. 
For clean patches, and ambient sounding synth- like patches, the POD excels in that aspect. I can usually get the tone I'm looking for in under a half an hour of tweaking or so. 

NOW for live use. I hook my POD up to my 6505 via the 4CM and it sounds fan-friggin-tastic. I can use the parameters on my 6505 to really sculpt my high gain tones. The clean tones of the POD blow away any clean tones of the 6505, which helps make a balance between the two. With the available EQ's, Reverbs, mod fx, and Delays, as well as amp choices.. This thing is great for a gigging musician who can't drop a fortune on something like a Fractal unit...

I hope my experience with this thing can give you insight on what to expect, and help you figure out if the POD HD is worth it or not for you.


----------



## Oreo_Death

Poltergeist said:


> I agree with a good bit of what this guy has said. I have a POD HD 500 and I have owned it for almost 2 years now. I record via the SPDIF out of the POD and have made countless high gain patches and tweaked them for months and I still cant find the hi gain tone that satisfies like my 6505 combo amplifier. The end result just sounds really muffled (especially with the POD cab impulses) and there is a TON of fizz to maintain on the Angel-F ball and JCM-800, and the Uber.. which all happen to be close to the pre-amps I want in tone. Now I know if I studied the EQ's a bit better I could improve this.. But what sucks is the percentages make it very difficult to find your tone right off the bat. It seems like by the time I get close to what I want I get ear fatigue from tweaking for so long. Basically its frustrating and dont expect to get great sounds right outta the box. Your personal gear has a big impact on this too as wells as pickups and their height.
> For clean patches, and ambient sounding synth- like patches, the POD excels in that aspect. I can usually get the tone I'm looking for in under a half an hour of tweaking or so.
> 
> NOW for live use. I hook my POD up to my 6505 via the 4CM and it sounds fan-friggin-tastic. I can use the parameters on my 6505 to really sculpt my high gain tones. The clean tones of the POD blow away any clean tones of the 6505, which helps make a balance between the two. With the available EQ's, Reverbs, mod fx, and Delays, as well as amp choices.. This thing is great for a gigging musician who can't drop a fortune on something like a Fractal unit...
> 
> I hope my experience with this thing can give you insight on what to expect, and help you figure out if the POD HD is worth it or not for you.



Yeah thats awesome insight, thanks. I'll try to keep the time issue in mind when it comes to trying to find some tones. It's always a hope that you can just jump in and start nailing tones left and right. I'll be sure to go into with the mindset that I'll probably be frustrated for the first week or so, haha. I really dont even know what I want to go after. My previous rig didn't really give me much wiggle room to decide what I wanted it to sound like, so it'll be a whole new setting for me


----------



## BeforeTheTrial

I dont think you can go wrong with an HD Pro.


----------



## The Reverend

I've had my HD500 for a little over a year now, and I still love it. I used MeAmBobbo's guide, and a lot of his patches, as a starting point for tweaking, and now I've got a good handful of tones that I really love. It's good to see how other people did something and then reverse engineer it. My only gripe is that there's only two cabs I like in the whole bunch. To be fair, I've used some of the more well-respected IR's and didn't feel like they were that much better. Perhaps I've just gotten used to my tone? It wasn't one of those moments where I literally just said, "Yeah, this is better, without a doubt." 

Another point I want to make is that even the best tones I've heard fall short of a Fractal unit. I jammed on my buddy David's Axe-Fx Ultra (from Nephilim Terror, great Texas Deathcore band) and just spinning through some stock high-gain patches I could tell it was better. It just sounds more open, more saturated in all the right ways, and more responsive. 

So be aware if you're looking to buy a POD HD whatever. They're worth the money, but it's a real possibility that you may be disappointed. I would honestly say that waiting a while and doubling the money you have saved to get an older Axe would be the better investment, even though I'm happy with what I have now.


----------



## Stijnson

I'm going to have to agree with what Poltergeist said. I have owned the normal POD HD 500 (tones dont change in a HD Pro X) for about 6 months now. I have read all of MeamBobbo's guide, took what I needed from it and spent maybe 80% of my time with the POD on creating patches. As much as I like tweaking, the POD is not intuitively tweaked, like say, running a VST and using your DAW's EQ to sweep for areas and visually see where you are at in the frequency range. It's a real hassle, even if you know what the percentages stand for. 
All the high-gain amp models have 2 or more fizzy, nasty or boomy areas which you have to remove. On top of that, there is in my opinion one good IR in the POD, the XXL one. Believe me, I have mixed and matched them all. BUT, when compared to combining 2 external IR's the XXL combined with any other just doesn't cut it. 

I now only use VST's. I use the pod as my interface, running a gate, Screamer (I like the screamer in the POD and it saves memory in my DAW) and the tube-pre to warm up my DI signal, my favorite IR combination and the Legion VST and it's instantly good. I barely tweak any knobs anymore, and use ´my DAW's EQ to HP and LP. Also allows for easy re-amping this way. Done!

Now I spend 100% of my time playing and recording. Which is more fun then tweaking if you ask me!

But for clean, effects laden patches, and possible live use the POD still rules btw! But I've given up on its high gain capabilties. I'm sure it'll be well worth getting a 2nd hand AXE FX Ultra for example. Just my input!


----------



## Centrix

ETA of my new hd500x: today.

Can't the watch go by faster??


----------



## WhiteWalls

One thing that makes a huge difference to the sound is the mics. In my opinion the reason pod's cab emulations get a lot of hate is because most people stick to the usual on/off axis 57, as it's the "standard" for real life cab micing, but I find that mic emulation pretty bad compared to some real gems like the 409, 421, 121 and 67. In particular I found that using a off axis 57 for one guitar and a 409 for the other creates great separation and clarity.

Don't dismiss any of the cabs before trying out other mics!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

WhiteWalls said:


> One thing that makes a huge difference to the sound is the mics. In my opinion the reason pod's cab emulations get a lot of hate is because most people stick to the usual on/off axis 57, as it's the "standard" for real life cab micing, but I find that mic emulation pretty bad compared to some real gems like the 409, 421, 121 and 67. In particular I found that using a off axis 57 for one guitar and a 409 for the other creates great separation and clarity.
> 
> Don't dismiss any of the cabs before trying out other mics!



Yeah. I can't think of anyone dismissing the Mic section. In fact, SM57 are the ones I less use, favouring the Neumann condensers.


----------



## Stijnson

True that, if you want more fizz from the POD try an SM57 mic sim lol. You can never expect what works in real life to work the same in the POD, possibly what you expect the least might work the best. Goes for most modellers I think though.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Does anyone use anything other than the XXL cab? The Treadplate is okay, but only with the Treadplate amp.


----------



## JEngelking

For most of my rhythm patches I used the trick that Bobbo posted in here a few months ago: Dual amps, one with an Uber + 57 on axis, the other with a XXL + 121 ribbon. Keep the settings on both amps the same, and adjust volumes of each to preference, with Amp B usually ending up around 5% less in volume than Amp A.


----------



## RickyCigs

i thought i would chime in here, possibly a little late. 

my hd500, a year and a half to make a nearly killer tone. my laney ironheart studio, an hour and a half to make a killer tone


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

RickyCigs said:


> i thought i would chime in here, possibly a little late.
> 
> my hd500, a year and a half to make a nearly killer tone. my laney ironheart studio, an hour and a half to make a killer tone



yeah i took me about 6 months to get to the point where my tones were as i hoped for. Part of the problem with the pod is it's so easy to dial in a piss poor tone - so may variables in play, including other gear. I'm stoked to have it working great for me - but i definitely get it when folks get fed up with it.


----------



## bcolville

RickyCigs said:


> i thought i would chime in here, possibly a little late.
> 
> my hd500, a year and a half to make a nearly killer tone. my laney ironheart studio, an hour and a half to make a killer tone



Quick question for you Rick: Have you tried using the pod before the laney in a djent tone context? If you have I would love to hear it.


----------



## TrashJuice

I am thinking about jumping ship to something less fiddly. Either 11R or GSP1101. Anyone used either? Is either one simpler? I almost exclusively use for home practice (and eventually recording) with headphones.


----------



## RickyCigs

bcolville said:


> Quick question for you Rick: Have you tried using the pod before the laney in a djent tone context? If you have I would love to hear it.



Yes I have actually. I made a Jake Bowen type tone. It's on my soundcloud called progressive jam. The link is in my sig. 

That was about the extent of it though. I got more realistic results from using my actual overdrive direct into the amp and then I just run a vst noise gate. For the next few days anyway, as I'm trading my pa speaker for a peavey cel2 which can be used as a gate and has dual channels. Oh, and its rackmount so that will simplify things. 


I'm having a surprisingly hard time selling my pod so far though...


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Poltergeist said:


> I agree with a good bit of what this guy has said. I have a POD HD 500 and I have owned it for almost 2 years now. I record via the SPDIF out of the POD and have made countless high gain patches and tweaked them for months and I still cant find the hi gain tone that satisfies like my 6505 combo amplifier. The end result just sounds really muffled (especially with the POD cab impulses) and there is a TON of fizz to maintain on the Angel-F ball and JCM-800, and the Uber.. which all happen to be close to the pre-amps I want in tone. Now I know if I studied the EQ's a bit better I could improve this.. But what sucks is the percentages make it very difficult to find your tone right off the bat. It seems like by the time I get close to what I want I get ear fatigue from tweaking for so long. Basically its frustrating and dont expect to get great sounds right outta the box. Your personal gear has a big impact on this too as wells as pickups and their height.
> For clean patches, and ambient sounding synth- like patches, the POD excels in that aspect. I can usually get the tone I'm looking for in under a half an hour of tweaking or so.
> 
> NOW for live use. I hook my POD up to my 6505 via the 4CM and it sounds fan-friggin-tastic. I can use the parameters on my 6505 to really sculpt my high gain tones. The clean tones of the POD blow away any clean tones of the 6505, which helps make a balance between the two. With the available EQ's, Reverbs, mod fx, and Delays, as well as amp choices.. This thing is great for a gigging musician who can't drop a fortune on something like a Fractal unit...
> 
> I hope my experience with this thing can give you insight on what to expect, and help you figure out if the POD HD is worth it or not for you.




Hey, just curious--- what are your settings for your HD when plugging to your 6505 via 4CM?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Stijnson said:


> True that, if you want more fizz from the POD try an SM57 mic sim lol. You can never expect what works in real life to work the same in the POD, possibly what you expect the least might work the best. Goes for most modellers I think though.



Well, the soul of the SM57 sound is there I think but as you said, fizzyness takes the lead and that's not a good think. Still, they can be used with the mid focus EQ in the front as Gods Meambobbo/RickyCigs tought us .


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> i thought i would chime in here, possibly a little late.
> 
> my hd500, a year and a half to make a nearly killer tone. my laney ironheart studio, an hour and a half to make a killer tone



But...does that amp has all the possibilities as regards to amps, cabs, mics and effects the pod brings?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Does anyone use anything other than the XXL cab? The Treadplate is okay, but only with the Treadplate amp.



The treadplate works well with a couple of other cabs as well; Black-something and XXL I think, but with a mid-focus EQ in the front as the Gods taught us. Using the mid-focus EQ you can get rid of the fizzness or the excesive amount of bass and concentrate in the rich mid-high tone of the amp/cab. Also, try each microphone because it'll make a huge difference in the tone sculping.

On another side of things, I've uploaded my first tone to Custom tone and I can't access/configure it...does the new crap Line 6 site works well or what?


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> But...does that amp has all the possibilities as regards to amps, cabs, mics and effects the pod brings?



It has every possibility that I need. I use one solid rhythm tone. For my leads I've always used my mxr carbon copy anyway, and I needed redwirez impulses to get a good pod recording anyway. Also, the reverb on the amp is quite good. As well as I have an actual reamping device that I can hear and tweak unlike the pod. 

So, yes. It does  if my pod had one amp model that was as full and killer as this amp, I would have never tried any of the other models.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RickyCigs said:


> It has every possibility that I need. I use one solid rhythm tone. For my leads I've always used my mxr carbon copy anyway, and I needed redwirez impulses to get a good pod recording anyway. Also, the reverb on the amp is quite good. As well as I have an actual reamping device that I can hear and tweak unlike the pod.
> 
> So, yes. It does  if my pod had one amp model that was as full and killer as this amp, I would have never tried any of the other models.



Well, I think the POD will never compete with a really good tube amp like yours, and that's understandable. Thing is I own the pod for stage reasons (I'm the only guitar player and main vocalist of my band; sometimes need to change several effects at a time) and since I don't have enough money for a good amp I try to make the best out of this board. I bet your head sounds excellent; even more if you have a cab with good speakers. But the pod has versatility, even if it's hard to get good tones out of it.

Enjoy your Laney, looks killer


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

RickyCigs said:


> i thought i would chime in here, possibly a little late.
> 
> my hd500, a year and a half to make a nearly killer tone. my laney ironheart studio, an hour and a half to make a killer tone



I gotta say, that POD REALLY must have pissed you off.


----------



## thebunfather

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Does anyone use anything other than the XXL cab? The Treadplate is okay, but only with the Treadplate amp.



For some tones, I really like the T-75 cab. It has good high end definition and good low end without being too boomy.


----------



## thebunfather

JEngelking said:


> For most of my rhythm patches I used the trick that Bobbo posted in here a few months ago: Dual amps, one with an Uber + 57 on axis, the other with a XXL + 121 ribbon. Keep the settings on both amps the same, and adjust volumes of each to preference, with Amp B usually ending up around 5% less in volume than Amp A.



I really like the dual amps for recording. I'll actually seperate the two tracks in my DAW, so I can EQ and mix them individually. I've only used for demo stuff so far, but I'm really happy with the results so far. 

As far as live performance, I like running single amp patches so I have more room for effects.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I gotta say, that POD REALLY must have pissed you off.



Imagine that guy, with that beard...it must be hell when he's pissed


----------



## RickyCigs

leechmasterargentina said:


> Well, I think the POD will never compete with a really good tube amp like yours, and that's understandable. Thing is I own the pod for stage reasons (I'm the only guitar player and main vocalist of my band; sometimes need to change several effects at a time) and since I don't have enough money for a good amp I try to make the best out of this board. I bet your head sounds excellent; even more if you have a cab with good speakers. But the pod has versatility, even if it's hard to get good tones out of it.
> 
> Enjoy your Laney, looks killer



I don't even own a cab right now. I live 6 hours away from any other musician that I know and I have a 7-1/2 month old daughter, so I dont really need one lol


----------



## RickyCigs

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I gotta say, that POD REALLY must have pissed you off.



I would say that it disappointed me rather than pissed me off. SOOO much time spent tweaking. Since I got my laney ive actually spent time playing and writing rather than constant tweaking.


----------



## Poltergeist

MASS DEFECT said:


> Hey, just curious--- what are your settings for your HD when plugging to your 6505 via 4CM?



I generally use the dual treadplate pre with no POD cab simulation. I create all my patches in Studio/Direct mode for simplicity if I choose to record them without the 6505. Other FX in the signal chain are Gate> tube comp>Screamer>gate Amp blocks> dimension mod> and plate reverb

On the 6505 : I have it on the rhythm channel with the bright switch engaged. Low: 5, MID: 4.5 Treble: 7.5 

Rhythm Pre: 4.5 , Rhythm Post:5, Resonance: 4 and Presence at 6.5

This seems to be a good balance, but I do change the settings from time to time 


I'm getting the best recorded high gain tones so far by just micing up my 6505 with a real mic.. I use a Shure beta57a and it's capturing the sounds of the POD and the tube amp quality of the Peavey quite nicely... 

I might just abandon SPDIF recording all together.. I don't know why I hadn't tried this from the get go when I got my POD... 

I just figured SPDIF would give better results but nothing is going to beat the natural capture quality of a real microphone and cab v.s. the POD's mics and cabs.


----------



## bcolville

I feel like a total noob for not being able to figure this out. And im sure its been asked but please bear with me. How can I use a cab ir in reaper and hear only the path through the computer? (My monitors play the signal before it hits which is fizzy)

Edit: I'm using the pod as my interface via usb


----------



## JEngelking

thebunfather said:


> I really like the dual amps for recording. I'll actually seperate the two tracks in my DAW, so I can EQ and mix them individually. I've only used for demo stuff so far, but I'm really happy with the results so far.
> 
> As far as live performance, I like running single amp patches so I have more room for effects.



That's actually a pretty cool idea, I might have to try that out sometime. Although I like keeping it all in the unit as much as possible just because it saves on the tweaking time which is already a bit much. That way it's more "plug 'n play."

I wish I could use dual amps on lead patches. I like using the Analog Delay w/ Mod for the "big" lead patches, as well as an EQ and maybe some sort of modulation or something, but I've had it hit the DSP limit a couple times just adding that delay or others to a dual amp rhythm patch so leads = only one amp so I can use the effects I want. 

On a semi-related note, how might one go about making a Loomis-y/shred sounding lead patch? It's a lead that sounds really full but doesn't have much, if any, noticeable delay or reverb on it.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Poltergeist said:


> On the 6505 : I have it on the rhythm channel with the bright switch engaged. Low: 5, MID: 4.5 Treble: 7.5
> 
> Rhythm Pre: 4.5 , Rhythm Post:5, Resonance: 4 and Presence at 6.5
> 
> This seems to be a good balance, but I do change the settings from time to time



Nice! How about the system setting on your Pod patch for 4CM? Guitar input settings, Mixer volume? How do you make it the same as when pluggging direct to the 6505? I mean getting the 6505 plus the Pod HD sound as good with minimal tone or volume loss.

I'm curious because I'm still tweaking my 4cm patch for my 6505. I think I'm on the right track but maybe you got more optimal settings. Appreciate the help!


----------



## Stijnson

bcolville said:


> I feel like a total noob for not being able to figure this out. And im sure its been asked but please bear with me. How can I use a cab ir in reaper and hear only the path through the computer? (My monitors play the signal before it hits which is fizzy)
> 
> Edit: I'm using the pod as my interface via usb


 
I'm sure the answer can be found mutiple times in this massive thread but anyway. Seems to me like you have to: 
-Find Line 6 in programs, then tools.
-Go into Line 6 Audio-Midi devices
- In, I think the 2nd tab above, change the volume faders. Hardware monitoring all the way down, and record monitoring all the way up.(don't click the +18db thing) Default should be the opposite btw. 

In reaper make sure you've activated monitoring and armed the track.
This should solve your problem.


----------



## xero7

just got a hd desktop off sweetwater dirt cheap . one question how should I approach the mixer? seems that guitar/ same mixer path a 100 l and path b 100 r is pretty good kinda off aggressive. both a and b panned center is pretty out of control but in this setting with guitar/mic instead of same its more manageable. but with guitar / mic set up with mixer path a center and path b muted everything is clearer although a lot less gain. so far going off chimp spanner and fortiorL johnny demo s I single amp patch everything in path a and approach as if it were my tube amp and pedal board set up. basically what is the considered best right way the set up the input settings and mixer? if I don't put any thing in path b should I be muting it? it does sound decent panned left and right as most stock patches are set that way.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Stijnson said:


> I'm going to have to agree with what Poltergeist said. I have owned the normal POD HD 500 (tones dont change in a HD Pro X) for about 6 months now. I have read all of MeamBobbo's guide, took what I needed from it and spent maybe 80% of my time with the POD on creating patches. As much as I like tweaking, the POD is not intuitively tweaked, like say, running a VST and using your DAW's EQ to sweep for areas and visually see where you are at in the frequency range. It's a real hassle, even if you know what the percentages stand for.
> All the high-gain amp models have 2 or more fizzy, nasty or boomy areas which you have to remove. On top of that, there is in my opinion one good IR in the POD, the XXL one. Believe me, I have mixed and matched them all. BUT, when compared to combining 2 external IR's the XXL combined with any other just doesn't cut it.
> 
> I now only use VST's. I use the pod as my interface, running a gate, Screamer (I like the screamer in the POD and it saves memory in my DAW) and the tube-pre to warm up my DI signal, my favorite IR combination and the Legion VST and it's instantly good. I barely tweak any knobs anymore, and use ´my DAW's EQ to HP and LP. Also allows for easy re-amping this way. Done!
> 
> Now I spend 100% of my time playing and recording. Which is more fun then tweaking if you ask me!
> 
> But for clean, effects laden patches, and possible live use the POD still rules btw! But I've given up on its high gain capabilties. I'm sure it'll be well worth getting a 2nd hand AXE FX Ultra for example. Just my input!




Man, this post made me go back and do this. I spent like 5 hours tweaking the Elektrik yesterday. Then I just put a screamer/gate straight into the Legion with Recabinet...boom. Instant mix-ready tone. I guess I'll still keep the POD, since it's possible to get good sounds out of it, but I think I'm just going to pick up Kazrog's Thermionik and the TSE X50 V2 when they come out and call it a day on high-gain tones with my POD.  Just a shame that I'm going to use so much CPU, which is one of the main reasons I wanted the HD Pro in the first place.


----------



## Paolosev91

Hey guys, I know PODHD500X has more power...
do you know if the POD HD500X has also less latency compared to the POD HD 500?
For example: if I have a blank patch with only a full amp model, will I have less latency with the HD500X?
I play with a blackstar with the 4cm method.
I like both the amp's pre and the pod full models,
but I notice a lot more latency when using: 
1) guitar->pod->amp model->pod line out->amp fx loop return
instead of: 2) guitar->pod->pod fx loop send->real amp preamp->pod fx loop return->pod line out ->amp fx loop return 
which gives me less latency since, even if use twice an A/D and D/A conversion, the pod doesn't have to simulate an amp so there's no processor latency.


----------



## RickyCigs

Paolosev91 said:


> Hey guys, I know PODHD500X has more power...
> do you know if the POD HD500X has also less latency compared to the POD HD 500?
> For example: if I have a blank patch with only a full amp model, will I have less latency with the HD500X?
> I play with a blackstar with the 4cm method.
> I like both the amp's pre and the pod full models,
> but I notice a lot more latency when using:
> 1) guitar->pod->amp model->pod line out->amp fx loop return
> instead of: 2) guitar->pod->pod fx loop send->real amp preamp->pod fx loop return->pod line out ->amp fx loop return
> which gives me less latency since, even if use twice an A/D and D/A conversion, the pod doesn't have to simulate an amp so there's no processor latency.



They use essentially the same asio drivers, so there wouldn't be any difference if comparing them on the same computer. 

You can get much lower latency if you run it into a good interface. The best I could ever get my pod was down to around 15 milliseconds and I would still get clicks and pops a bunch of the time. I can get down to 5 milliseconds with my focusrite


----------



## Spike Spiegel

Sorry if this a terribly noob question I have a pod hd500 and am trying to connect it to a mackie hd1221 active monitor. I have a male/female xlr cable but am getting no sound. I assume I need to get a 1/4 adapter but I don't know which one to get to plug into my 2 unbalanced 1/4 outputs. Do i need a 2 to 1 adapter or does just 1 work? Links and advice much appreciated.


----------



## RickyCigs

Spike Spiegel said:


> Sorry if this a terribly noob question I have a pod hd500 and am trying to connect it to a mackie hd1221 active monitor. I have a male/female xlr cable but am getting no sound. I assume I need to get a 1/4 adapter but I don't know which one to get to plug into my 2 unbalanced 1/4 outputs. Do i need a 2 to 1 adapter or does just 1 work? Links and advice much appreciated.



Just one is fine. Just make sure your pod's mixer is panned to center or you'll only get half a signal.


----------



## Alice AKW

Little snippet of something I'm working on, All POD

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/zelda-medley-sneak-peek[/sc]


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Okay, wtf.

The sample rate converter on my POD is always active when I go into my Mac's device panel.

The project is set to 48k, the POD is set to 48k, and the audio MIDI device input is set to 48k. Where the hell is it converting the signal?


----------



## RickyCigs

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Okay, wtf.
> 
> The sample rate converter on my POD is always active when I go into my Mac's device panel.
> 
> The project is set to 48k, the POD is set to 48k, and the audio MIDI device input is set to 48k. Where the hell is it converting the signal?



your export settings?


----------



## Alice AKW

Here's the finished medley from above, tweaked the tones slightly but this is a good example of where my sounds are at.

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/the-legend-of-zelda-medley[/sc]


----------



## seekky123

how do i set the POD HD if i'm using a ART SLA-1 power amp and Vintage 30 112 speaker?


----------



## awwwright

Just uploaded a pretty killer heavy tone. I dont have any clips so youll have to import and give me feedback here. I'm really excited to share this:

Click the link then download "One Djent to Rule them ALL" ...i know, lame.
http://line6.com/customtone/profile/awwwright


----------



## Fretless

Kane_Wolf said:


> Here's the finished medley from above, tweaked the tones slightly but this is a good example of where my sounds are at.
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/the-legend-of-zelda-medley[/sc]



Was listening to one of the songs I'm working on on sound cloud and this was in my feed (gotta love following good musicians) and man, I was jamming to it! Sounds great!


----------



## Alice AKW

Fretless said:


> Was listening to one of the songs I'm working on on sound cloud and this was in my feed (gotta love following good musicians) and man, I was jamming to it! Sounds great!



Thanks man!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Paolosev91 said:


> Hey guys, I know PODHD500X has more power...
> do you know if the POD HD500X has also less latency compared to the POD HD 500?
> For example: if I have a blank patch with only a full amp model, will I have less latency with the HD500X?
> I play with a blackstar with the 4cm method.
> I like both the amp's pre and the pod full models,
> but I notice a lot more latency when using:
> 1) guitar->pod->amp model->pod line out->amp fx loop return
> instead of: 2) guitar->pod->pod fx loop send->real amp preamp->pod fx loop return->pod line out ->amp fx loop return
> which gives me less latency since, even if use twice an A/D and D/A conversion, the pod doesn't have to simulate an amp so there's no processor latency.



As regards to latency, as long as you use ASIO drivers you can go as low as you can, unless you have a 5 year old computer. There are some tutorials on how to optimize your system so you can go as low as you can without getting clicks.

Mind that generally you can get lower latency with PCI internal cards rather than using USB. That's why I plug my POD via S/PDIF into my internal interface. The only reason I do it is to get 1.5 ms latency from my internal board. Other than that, there's no other improvement since the POD can go as high as 96 Khz/24-bit, which it's more than excellent for home recording. As for latency, most DAWs have latency correction nowadays which means it doesn't matter how low you go, you'll get in time, assuming you're direct monitoring.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Alright guys, I made a patch that doesn't require a cab or impulses, but that uses the cab sim in the Pod HD itself. Which I never do. And I managed to make it sound great!

It's such a struggle to figure out the horrible cab stuff in order to find the hidden nice tones inside, but I figured I'd go ahead and do it anyway. I based this off my Meshuggah-inspired tone from earlier. Also, this is made with a CrunchLab/LiquiFire set, so your mileage may vary:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3782113/Fat Kitten.h5e

keep the Pad switch on, and Impedance on full. That's what I do anyway. for thicker sound, turn Tone down and maybe Bass up on the Screamer. Remember to set gate threshold to your taste, and then the gain on the amp.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

MF_Kitten said:


> Alright guys, I made a patch that doesn't require a cab or impulses, but that uses the cab sim in the Pod HD itself. Which I never do. And I managed to make it sound great!
> 
> It's such a struggle to figure out the horrible cab stuff in order to find the hidden nice tones inside, but I figured I'd go ahead and do it anyway. I based this off my Meshuggah-inspired tone from earlier. Also, this is made with a CrunchLab/LiquiFire set, so your mileage may vary:
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3782113/Fat Kitten.h5e
> 
> keep the Pad switch on, and Impedance on full. That's what I do anyway. for thicker sound, turn Tone down and maybe Bass up on the Screamer. Remember to set gate threshold to your taste, and then the gain on the amp.



Clip plzzzz?


----------



## totem

Am I the only one that can't download any patches from Line6 any longer? If I follow a link or find a tone manually and click download, the website brings me to the Line6 amplifi homepage.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

When I tried opening some random Line 6 links, it brought me to the Amplifi page. 

Goddamn Line 6 must REALLY wanna sell those.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> When I tried opening some random Line 6 links, it brought me to the Amplifi page.
> 
> Goddamn Line 6 must REALLY wanna sell those.



Everytime I'm going through the Customtone library [trying to download a few Tremonti-esque cleans and a few others] I keep going to the damn line6 homepage and the "Get Tone" button doesn't work at all either. Extremely annoying.


----------



## JEngelking

MF_Kitten said:


> Alright guys, I made a patch that doesn't require a cab or impulses, but that uses the cab sim in the Pod HD itself. Which I never do. And I managed to make it sound great!
> 
> It's such a struggle to figure out the horrible cab stuff in order to find the hidden nice tones inside, but I figured I'd go ahead and do it anyway. I based this off my Meshuggah-inspired tone from earlier. Also, this is made with a CrunchLab/LiquiFire set, so your mileage may vary:
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3782113/Fat Kitten.h5e
> 
> keep the Pad switch on, and Impedance on full. That's what I do anyway. for thicker sound, turn Tone down and maybe Bass up on the Screamer. Remember to set gate threshold to your taste, and then the gain on the amp.



An apt name for the patch, definitely fat sounding.  I see how it's based off the Meshuggah patch too.


----------



## TrashJuice

totem said:


> Am I the only one that can't download any patches from Line6 any longer? If I follow a link or find a tone manually and click download, the website brings me to the Line6 amplifi homepage.



Their website is totally effed right now. You can still get to customtone but direct links don't work. It's a truly terrible interface, no excuse for that POS database to be so unnavigable.


----------



## JEngelking

Recorded this tonight using MF_Kitten's Fat Kitten patch.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/kitten-mittens[/SC]


----------



## Malkav

Does anyone know if certain amp models take more DSP than others?

I have a dual amp Mesa-ish lead tone with gate, screamer, delay and reverb and I just made a fusion-ish Plexi kinda tone with gate, screamer and delay and even though I'm using the same models of stomp boxes as I was using on the mesa patch when I try to add reverb I have apparently hit my DSP limit on my HD500.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Malkav said:


> Does anyone know if certain amp models take more DSP than others?
> 
> I have a dual amp Mesa-ish lead tone with gate, screamer, delay and reverb and I just made a fusion-ish Plexi kinda tone with gate, screamer and delay and even though I'm using the same models of stomp boxes as I was using on the mesa patch when I try to add reverb I have apparently hit my DSP limit on my HD500.



Yeah, I think some do. I made a dual patch with mesas and then was making another similar patch, except I was using electriks and it hit the DSP limit..


----------



## Malkav

leechmasterargentina said:


> Yeah, I think some do. I made a dual patch with mesas and then was making another similar patch, except I was using electriks and it hit the DSP limit..



Great, then I wasn't just going insane  Thanks for the feedback


----------



## GunpointMetal

If you can wade through the L6 user forums, someone went through and approximate teh DSP usage of EVERYTHING!


----------



## Robby the Robot

So instead of starting a new thread I figured I'd just post here:

So with tax season coming around I'm gonna build the FRFR rig I should've gotten LAST YEAR. You live and you learn huh.  TL;DR: Tried to get a real amp, didn't like it, so I'm going back to digital. FWIW I probably could've chosen a better amp than a Vox Valvetronix.

So I need recommendations for a speakers. I would like to keep it below $400 if possible. I figured you guys would be the best to ask, so I need your help. Thanks dudes. 

EDIT: Forgot to mention I'm getting the HD500X and will be used for recording, practice, and live use.


----------



## TrashJuice

Alto TS112A or TS115A. Read through this thread for impressions. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/185222-new-frfr-day-alto-ts115as-hd-video.html


----------



## MF_Kitten

JEngelking said:


> Recorded this tonight using MF_Kitten's Fat Kitten patch.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/kitten-mittens[/SC]



sounds nice! 

Did you mess with the Tone control on the screamer beforehand? If you want more bite, just turn that sucker up. Also, I run the impedance setting on the highest level (3.5M I think it was), which gives a lot more bite. Just putting that out there in case you want MOAR!

Also, the "decay" knob on the cab settings will change how "airy" the cab sounds. Turning it way down will give you a very dry and very direct sound, but I like a bit of that dirty kind of high end, so I turn it up a bit. Try it out and see what you get out of it.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

When I play with the band I like to keep things as dry and tight as possible, so I always keep E.R. and Decay waaaay down. But I find for making recording patches that 25% E.R. and about 60 on Decay sounds amazing.


----------



## ScurrilousNerd

Sorry if this is in the wrong place but -

would you say it's worth it to get the Pod HD ($419) instead of the Pod 2.0 which is half the price? Is the difference that great?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yes. Very great. It's like a decade difference in technology.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

The functional equivalent of asking, "Is a car really that great when I can get a mule for half the price?" Yes, it's worth it


----------



## JEngelking

ScurrilousNerd said:


> Sorry if this is in the wrong place but -
> 
> would you say it's worth it to get the Pod HD ($419) instead of the Pod 2.0 which is half the price? Is the difference that great?



Yes, yes it is. There's a huge leap in sound quality between the 2.0 and the HD.


----------



## JEngelking

MF_Kitten said:


> sounds nice!
> 
> Did you mess with the Tone control on the screamer beforehand? If you want more bite, just turn that sucker up. Also, I run the impedance setting on the highest level (3.5M I think it was), which gives a lot more bite. Just putting that out there in case you want MOAR!
> 
> Also, the "decay" knob on the cab settings will change how "airy" the cab sounds. Turning it way down will give you a very dry and very direct sound, but I like a bit of that dirty kind of high end, so I turn it up a bit. Try it out and see what you get out of it.



I just messed around with it, turned the tone and impedance all the way up and decay up a tad more and it's subtle but it sounds a bit better.  The only change I made the other day before that recording was turning the bass on the amp down a bit and also rolling down the highest frequency on the Studio EQ a bit.


----------



## Alice AKW

JEngelking said:


> I just messed around with it, turned the tone and impedance all the way up and decay up a tad more and it's subtle but it sounds a bit better.  The only change I made the other day before that recording was turning the bass on the amp down a bit and also rolling down the highest frequency on the Studio EQ a bit.



I tweaked the hell out of that patch and couldn't get it to my liking without completely reworking it. I've determined my taste in POD HD tones vastly differs from others'  Sounds good in your mix though!

Also, dat avatar. Babou!


----------



## JEngelking

Kane_Wolf said:


> I tweaked the hell out of that patch and couldn't get it to my liking without completely reworking it. I've determined my taste in POD HD tones vastly differs from others'  Sounds good in your mix though!
> 
> Also, dat avatar. Babou!



Thanks man! It's actually a tone that I didn't think would work for me when I first started playing, but I thought it had a cool metallic quality to it that I enjoyed and that I don't have in any other patches, so I decided to make some riffery with it anyway. It was then that I realized that the sentiment is true that the guitar tones that sound best in a mix aren't the one that sound flawless on their own. 

That said, I've made a couple more little tweaks and I'm starting to really like how it sounds by itself. I think I may make another mix test with it tonight, actually.


----------



## feilong29

Came up with this tune this morning; recorded it with my POD HD500. Any tips on making it sound better???? I made the dual amp patch a while ago.

https://soundcloud.com/berial-feilong29/hugglemonster


----------



## Allealex

So, I have an issue with my Pod: since December 26th USB doen't work. Brought the thing to a tech, he removed the older usb port and replaced it with a new one, he said it worked but well, it doesn't. Actually it's not that it doesn't connect at all but after some time my PC crashes and turns off and man it's annoying as f*ck 'cause I can't record anything. I know my PC's usb port works because I can connect my phone to the PC without any problem at all.
Dunno, I'm reaaaaally pissed off right now.
What do you guys think that is?


----------



## TommyG

Sounds like it might be a computer issue.
Do you get any error messages?


----------



## feilong29

Allealex said:


> So, I have an issue with my Pod: since December 26th USB doen't work. Brought the thing to a tech, he removed the older usb port and replaced it with a new one, he said it worked but well, it doesn't. Actually it's not that it doesn't connect at all but after some time my PC crashes and turns off and man it's annoying as f*ck 'cause I can't record anything. I know my PC's usb port works because I can connect my phone to the PC without any problem at all.
> Dunno, I'm reaaaaally pissed off right now.
> What do you guys think that is?



I've had two POD HD500s now and they both crashed my PC at some point; I remedied this by using an external usb interface. Not sure what caused it to crash but it happened to me last week. :/


----------



## GunpointMetal

weird, I can't get mine to work off a hub, even if its powered...never had a crash, though.


----------



## Allealex

TommyG said:


> Sounds like it might be a computer issue.
> Do you get any error messages?


Yeah every time I restart my PC, it says that the PC has been arrested for unknown reasons (or something like this)


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Allealex said:


> So, I have an issue with my Pod: since December 26th USB doen't work. Brought the thing to a tech, he removed the older usb port and replaced it with a new one, he said it worked but well, it doesn't. Actually it's not that it doesn't connect at all but after some time my PC crashes and turns off and man it's annoying as f*ck 'cause I can't record anything. I know my PC's usb port works because I can connect my phone to the PC without any problem at all.
> Dunno, I'm reaaaaally pissed off right now.
> What do you guys think that is?



It's probably your PC which hosts a virus/malware zoo. Clean it up and try again. Stop entering p0rn sites and playing facebook games, or at least, get p0rn from a reputable place.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

EDIT: Double post, sorry/


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

After growing tired of my HD500 (particular the EQs), I resorted to using my X3 exclusively for about two months. Didn't even plug the HD500 in. 
I got some awesome tones out of the the X3, using the Big Bottom model and various cabs. 
I used the EQ to tame the low + high end, as well as cutting harsh sections around 3 and 4 kH. Very fat and djenty, but also natural sounding. 
Or so I thought. 
I plugged in the HD500 for the first time in months this morning, and threw a quick a quick patch together. 
DANG. Can't believe it how great it sounded in comparison. Currently writing some stuff to show it off. Like seriously I just fell back in love with the HD series all over again.


----------



## areyna21

So when hooking up the hd500 with the 4cm method how much does it change the tone? I have read some say that it doesn't but also some that it does. Any input from you guys on your experiences with it? I have posted here earlier and wanted to do this with a xxx but I have a knucklehead ii now. So I was wanting to run the pod through the rivera for effects only.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

areyna21 said:


> So when hooking up the hd500 with the 4cm method how much does it change the tone? I have read some say that it doesn't but also some that it does. Any input from you guys on your experiences with it? I have posted here earlier and wanted to do this with a xxx but I have a knucklehead ii now. So I was wanting to run the pod through the rivera for effects only.



I'm two months in with hd500x on 4cm with my 6505+. So far so good. I recently gigged with it and I noticed very very little volume loss. Really negligible. I use it for effects on the lead channel of my amp. Then I use the preamp modelling for cleans.

But when I started tweaking, yeah it was hell. Frustrating even. The tone and volume loss I had was really noticeable and I thought I wouldn't solve it and end up returning the unit. 

Good thing I came across guides in the net and followed the advice on this forum. Problem solved. My 4CM tone is 95% close as when I'm plugging in straight. You just need lots of patience and you have to know your amp real well. I just got lucky that the 6505 is a very simple amp.


----------



## areyna21

Thanks for the feedback man. Any possible links you could throw my way?


----------



## MF_Kitten

Kane_Wolf said:


> I tweaked the hell out of that patch and couldn't get it to my liking without completely reworking it. I've determined my taste in POD HD tones vastly differs from others'  Sounds good in your mix though!
> 
> Also, dat avatar. Babou!



I have an unusual taste in tones


----------



## MASS DEFECT

areyna21 said:


> Thanks for the feedback man. Any possible links you could throw my way?




this one has really been helpful to me. his setting and my settings are almost the same save for a few tweaks and increase in levels. depends on the amp really. 

Setting Up Your Tube Amp with a POD HD500 | amplifya.com


----------



## Spike Spiegel

RickyCigs said:


> Just one is fine. Just make sure your pod's mixer is panned to center or you'll only get half a signal.



I've got the 1/4 to xlr cable and I still cant get any sound when I plug it into any of the outputs, is there something glaring i'm doing wrong?


----------



## chrisxrome

I was gonna post my own thread asking this seeing as my want for a POD HD has been questioned by a friend who uses the XT

What are the differences between them? 

I wanted to use the HD doubled up as a recording unit. Can this be done with the XT?

I'm a gear noob and wanted folks inputs that actually know what they're talking about. 

Thanks guys!

EDIT: It's the XT live he uses. Shoulda specified


----------



## mnemonic

chrisxrome said:


> I was gonna post my own thread asking this seeing as my want for a POD HD has been questioned by a friend who uses the XT
> 
> What are the differences between them?
> 
> I wanted to use the HD doubled up as a recording unit. Can this be done with the XT?
> 
> I'm a gear noob and wanted folks inputs that actually know what they're talking about.
> 
> Thanks guys!



what do you mean by "doubled up," do you mean like double-tracked guitar? Because you can do that with any amp, as long as you can record multiple tracks in your DAW. 

If you mean "Dual Amps" (which doesn't sound doubletracked), the XT doesn't do this, however the X3 does (same models as XT) and the HD does.


----------



## chrisxrome

mnemonic said:


> what do you mean by "doubled up," do you mean like double-tracked guitar? Because you can do that with any amp, as long as you can record multiple tracks in your DAW.
> 
> If you mean "Dual Amps" (which doesn't sound doubletracked), the XT doesn't do this, however the X3 does (same models as XT) and the HD does.



Well from what I've heard, you can't use the pedal units for home recording like you can with the HD. But I'm not 100% sure, which is why I'm here I guess. 

I originally looked into the desktop HD cause they're cheaper, take up less space and I can use it in a live setting + recording interface.


----------



## Paolosev91

Paolosev91 said:


> Hey guys, I know PODHD500X has more power...
> do you know if the POD HD500X has also less latency compared to the POD HD 500?
> For example: if I have a blank patch with only a full amp model, will I have less latency with the HD500X?
> I play with a blackstar with the 4cm method.
> I like both the amp's pre and the pod full models,
> but I notice a lot more latency when using:
> 1) guitar->pod->amp model->pod line out->amp fx loop return
> instead of: 2) guitar->pod->pod fx loop send->real amp preamp->pod fx loop return->pod line out ->amp fx loop return
> which gives me less latency since, even if use twice an A/D and D/A conversion, the pod doesn't have to simulate an amp so there's no processor latency.




Thank you guys for the infos about asio drivers and using pod with pc.
I was asking if someone who tried both HD500 and HD500X noticed a difference in latency while playing directly into a guitar cab/power amp system (without using a pc!).
I discovered that every effect I add to the chain adds a noticeable amount of latency, and this is added to the multiple A/D D/A conversions made by guitar in, fx loop out, fx loop in, line out ports. At the end of the chain, I figured out that using pod in 4cm without any effect or amp model has a really higher latency then using my real amp all alone. But, more than that, I found out that using 1 or 2 effects really adds more latency and spoils my playing, and full amp models really add noticeable milliseconds and make guitar playing less natural to me.
Just wondering if HD500X features, let's say, half the latency... If so, I would buy it.


----------



## mnemonic

chrisxrome said:


> Well from what I've heard, you can't use the pedal units for home recording like you can with the HD. But I'm not 100% sure, which is why I'm here I guess.
> 
> I originally looked into the desktop HD cause they're cheaper, take up less space and I can use it in a live setting + recording interface.



sure you can, only difference between the floorboard and the desktop unit is the floorboard has pedals on it, and additional outputs (XLR). You can direct record with both (via USB or spdif).

XT bean/XT live are both the same, and the HD desktop/HD 500 are both the same.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

mnemonic said:


> sure you can, only difference between the floorboard and the desktop unit is the floorboard has pedals on it, and additional outputs (XLR). You can direct record with both (via USB or spdif).
> 
> XT bean/XT live are both the same, and the HD desktop/HD 500 are both the same.



Also, HD500 has a PAD switch and the Desktop HD doesn't. This comes useful when using high-gain pickups which seem to clip the input, which ends in f***ing the signal from scratch.

HD500 is the way to salvation. Join us.


----------



## chrisxrome

Didn't know that! You guys are awesome. 

So now the obvious questions - which may also lead to an obvious answer - is

Between the HD500, XT live and the X3 live. Which has the best tones to come out of it? Can you download patches to get more up to date models on them?

I'll mainly be playing progressive metal. Think: older After the Burial, Misery Signals, Modern Day Babylon kinda stuff.


----------



## areyna21

MASS DEFECT said:


> this one has really been helpful to me. his setting and my settings are almost the same save for a few tweaks and increase in levels. depends on the amp really.
> 
> Setting Up Your Tube Amp with a POD HD500 | amplifya.com



Thanks man much appreciated. I'm wanting to run this through my rivera knucklehead II so this will help.


----------



## Alice AKW

chrisxrome said:


> Didn't know that! You guys are awesome.
> 
> So now the obvious questions - which may also lead to an obvious answer - is
> 
> Between the HD500, XT live and the X3 live. Which has the best tones to come out of it? Can you download patches to get more up to date models on them?
> 
> I'll mainly be playing progressive metal. Think: older After the Burial, Misery Signals, Modern Day Babylon kinda stuff.



I say the HD series is your friend. With the right tweaking I've got some ludicrously clear and defined tones from it.


----------



## chrisxrome

Kane_Wolf said:


> I say the HD series is your friend. With the right tweaking I've got some ludicrously clear and defined tones from it.



So would I be better off looking into getting a HD500? I've heard they're good for live use. But heard nothing recording wise which is why I didn't search any further.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

leechmasterargentina said:


> Also, HD500 has a PAD switch and the Desktop HD doesn't. This comes useful when using high-gain pickups which seem to clip the input, which ends in f***ing the signal from scratch.
> 
> HD500 is the way to salvation. Join us.



Just as a public service announcement for everyone in this thread, I felt like an enormous tool but I realized last week that the +18db option was turned on on my POD from the factory months and months ago, and I never realized it haha. Had to go into my computer's MIDI input settings. Always turn this off! I was compensating by driving down the amp volume or the mixer channel volume, but it's better to stop it at the source.


----------



## Alice AKW

I recorded a thing with some minorly tweaked guitar and bass tones.

[sc]http://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/smile-clip[/sc]


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Sounds great ^ Warm and full.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Think I found a sweet tone, but you need an external EQ since you can't do it with the POD eq. Try this:

1. Hard gate 
2. Screamer (45-85-55-0-100)
3. Treadplate full with Treadplate cab, 421 dynamic. 
Master 35, sag 35, hum 0, bias 65, bias x 50.
Low cut 70, Res 50, Thump 45, Decay 45.
Drive 65, bass 20, mid 75, treble 65, pres 50, ER 0.

Now, that's a little squishy. Load up an EQ and do this:

-3db cut at 385hz, Q of 2.55.
+1.5db at 1600 with a Q of .55

Low pass wherever you want it.

Gives a super dense, full tone with good definition IMO. I usually cut around 250-300, but I moved it up to the "cardboard zone" on this one and increased the Q to compensate. I love it so far.


----------



## jmeezle

HD500 w/ my new Ibanez TAM10 8 string. The clean guitars were recorded DI and I used Logic's Space Designer for some reverb. The distortion is my HD500 using Ola Englund's "Handjob" patch.

Enjoy!

https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/ibanez-tam10


----------



## AaronGraves

Hey dudes! It's been a while since I've posted on here, so here's a little something I threw together the other day. I just moved to Colorado from California, so I haven't really been writing much yet, but here's to nipping that in the butt haha.

https://soundcloud.com/aaron-graves/riffs-on-riffs-on-riffs-on


----------



## JEngelking

AaronGraves said:


> Hey dudes! It's been a while since I've posted on here, so here's a little something I threw together the other day. I just moved to Colorado from California, so I haven't really been writing much yet, but here's to nipping that in the butt haha.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/aaron-graves/riffs-on-riffs-on-riffs-on



Sounds killer. 

Been meaning to tell you, I also really like the song "Clockwork" on your Soundcloud.


----------



## AaronGraves

Thanks JEngel! I'm glad you dig it! \m/


----------



## TrashJuice

jmeezle said:


> HD500 w/ my new Ibanez TAM10 8 string. The clean guitars were recorded DI and I used Logic's Space Designer for some reverb. The distortion is my HD500 using Ola Englund's "Handjob" patch.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/ibanez-tam10



Did you use the POD's cabs or your own IR? I don't remember off the top off my head if Ola's patch is pre-only or not.


----------



## Fretless

TrashJuice said:


> Did you use the POD's cabs or your own IR? I don't remember off the top off my head if Ola's patch is pre-only or not.



It's not pre only.


----------



## jmeezle

TrashJuice said:


> Did you use the POD's cabs or your own IR? I don't remember off the top off my head if Ola's patch is pre-only or not.



Not pre only and I used a 4x12 Soldano IR from Redwirez.


----------



## areyna21

So if you wanted to connect the Line 6 HD 500 to the Rivera knucklehead ii with midi. That way that you can change the tones on the pod as well as the channels on your amp. Do you just need to connect a midi cable or do you need to run the four cable method as well. As I understand it the 4 cable method will allow you to choose where to place your effect blocks and the midi cable will allow you to do the channel switching?


----------



## thedonal

The 4 cable method will give you the most flexibility.

That way you can choose what you want to put before and after the pre-amp section (ie in the FX loop of the amp).

If you are using the pre-amp section for the most of your gain (and running high- gain sounds), you'll be better off putting mod fx and delays into the amps loop (ie after the pre-amp section). 

If you want a more vintage sound (getting your drive from the POD pedal emulations, rather than the amp), you might want to stack everything before the pre-amp section, which means the 4 cable method won't be as necessary.


----------



## ScurrilousNerd

Hey guys, so I'm interested in getting a Pod HD 100%, and was planning on getting the desktop model but Long & Mcquade has the HD400 on sale for $300. 

Would anybody recommend NOT getting the HD400 and going for the desktop instead? I'm mainly going to be using it for recording and therefore the amp modelling. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Luppin

ScurrilousNerd said:


> Hey guys, so I'm interested in getting a Pod HD 100%, and was planning on getting the desktop model but Long & Mcquade has the HD400 on sale for $300.
> 
> Would anybody recommend NOT getting the HD400 and going for the desktop instead? I'm mainly going to be using it for recording and therefore the amp modelling.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
The HD400 is severely limited in the flexibility with which you can arrange your chain. What I would do would be to go to the used section of guitar centers website and find yourself an HD500, they're going for around $300 (Got mine for $280 a few months back) with the HD500X being out now. If not, the HD500, HD Pro, and HD Desktop have literally the same internals so if the form factor isn't important for you you should go for any of those. The HD300 and HD400 have all of the same pedal/amp models but limit how you can arrange them.


----------



## ScurrilousNerd

Luppin said:


> The HD400 is severely limited in the flexibility with which you can arrange your chain. What I would do would be to go to the used section of guitar centers website and find yourself an HD500, they're going for around $300 (Got mine for $280 a few months back) with the HD500X being out now. If not, the HD500, HD Pro, and HD Desktop have literally the same internals so if the form factor isn't important for you you should go for any of those. The HD300 and HD400 have all of the same pedal/amp models but limit how you can arrange them.



Thanks for the quick response man, but unfortunately buying online isn't really an option...

Would the limitations you mention prevent me from achieving a good modern metal tone, most likely with minimum effects? As well as possibly using it live


----------



## Alice AKW

Tweaked some of my tones a bit, figured I'd try and update the mix for a little clip I posted earlier, it starts with just guitars, then adds bass, and finally drums. Critique is welcome! 

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/smile-breaking-down-the-mix[/sc]


----------



## leechmasterargentina

ScurrilousNerd said:


> Thanks for the quick response man, but unfortunately buying online isn't really an option...
> 
> Would the limitations you mention prevent me from achieving a good modern metal tone, most likely with minimum effects? As well as possibly using it live



Seriously, get the HD desktop or the HD500. 300 and 400 are severely limited as said above. Main things you CAN'T do with the HD400 are dual amps, S/PDIF output among many things. If you can get an HD desktop, great. If you can get an HD500, even better.


----------



## that short guy

Finally got a tone I like for my DC800. let me know what you think.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/carvin-dc800-with-bkp-1[/SC]


----------



## Fretless

that short guy said:


> Finally got a tone I like for my DC800. let me know what you think.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/carvin-dc800-with-bkp-1[/SC]



The guitar tone sounds just fine, it's that snare I'd be more worried about. sounds very phasy D:


----------



## that short guy

Fretless said:


> The guitar tone sounds just fine, it's that snare I'd be more worried about. sounds very phasy D:



oh believe me the snare tone in that isn't up to par. I just didn't spend long on the drums with the clip because it was supposed to be all about the guitar. but yeah drums need some work


----------



## Paolosev91

4CM Low-Latency Low-Noise solution:

I found out that the pod's fx loop send introduces more noise and more latency compared to the normal line out of the pod.
I found out a way to reduce both noise and latency introduced by the pod's fx loop when using 4CM, if you don't care about hitting your amp's fx loop with a stereo signal.

The basic idea is: pre-amp signal on LEFT channel (with wah, compression, distortion effects)/ post-amp signal (with reverb, delay effects) on RIGHT channel.
Now: 
1) Set input 1: Guitar, input 2: Variax (using same, this method doesn't work at all, we need discrete signals)
2) Don't put any effect in pre-path.
3) Put every pre-effect (wah,comp,dist..) on PATH A (upper), and pan the mixer full to the left.
4) Put an FX loop block (TURNED OFF! It works, and doesn't add noise and latency as when it's turned on!) and after it, every post/loop-effect (delay, reverb..) on PATH B (lower), and pane the mixer full to the right.
(If you turn on your FX loop block, you will hear more latency! But now you don't need it. That's why this solution is better than the standard 4CM routing)
5) Cable routing: 
- Guitar cable in pod's guitar in input
- Run a cable from pod's Left line output to your amp's guitar input.
- Another cable from your amp's fx loop Send to your pod's fx loop Return.
- Last cable from the pod's Right line output to your amp's fx loop Return.
6) To have overall unity gain and less noise possible I use:
- Pod's master volume to 80-85% so my guitar sounds like it's directly plugged into my amp
- Guitar In switch set to normal
- 1/4" Out switch set to amp
- Fx loop switch set to stomp
- Mixer settings +6db for my pre/left signal and 0db for my post/right signal.

This is the same as the "normal" 4CM method, but splitted in 2 separate signals (Up=before preamp, Down= after preamp) and gives you the best SNR and the shortest latency you can get out of the pod.

The same patch can be used, disconnecting both send and return cables from the amp's fx loop, to have the best signal from the pod in front of the amp.
To use pod's pre and full amp models with the configuration shown before, just set up a patch with input1: guitar, input2: same and an amp block in pre-path position, then pan one of the amp's paths to the right and adjust mixer gain as desired.


----------



## surfthealien

I have been off the forum for a while. Did a solo for ricks new track that was pretty fun! Here is new track from me if you like squealies and groove oriented metal you should enjoy this one

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/all-hail-the-mighty-sqealie


----------



## Alice AKW

surfthealien said:


> I have been off the forum for a while. Did a solo for ricks new track that was pretty fun! Here is new track from me if you like squealies and groove oriented metal you should enjoy this one
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/all-hail-the-mighty-sqealie



Really neat track man!

Though it kinda reminds me of something I thought of a while back... does anyone else think the POD does leads a lot better than rhythms?


----------



## Fretless

Kane_Wolf said:


> Really neat track man!
> 
> Though it kinda reminds me of something I thought of a while back... does anyone else think the POD does leads a lot better than rhythms?



I have to agree. The pod turns out some great leads. I still have it being used on my tracks sometimes even though I have a kemper!


----------



## vent187

I was just messing around with a 7 string my friend is trying to sell. Was supposed to make a simple generic demo track to show the kind of tones it can achieve. But I think I got a little carried away aand this happened.

It's just for the lulz though. Guitar and bass tones and are HD500.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/sameersuri187/skeletor[/SC]


----------



## KDHG

Does anyone on here use the 4CM with the hd500 and a 6505 head? I am completely new to this and was wondering how I should have my levels set in the Pod's effects loop and what I should have the 1/4" out switch set to get unity gain/no tone loss. Can I do any damage to my 6505 by changing setting on the Pod?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Veldar

^ 5 posts ago man.


----------



## KDHG

Wow. How did I miss that hahah, thanks man that's exactly what i needed to know.


----------



## Mega-Mads

Could anyone help me about a similar tone? =)


----------



## TeeWX

How do you guys feel about this amp played through headphones? I've been looking at the POD's now since I may be having to move around soon for work, and that means my tube amp and 4x12 probably won't suffice as I won't be buying a house until I'm settled in one spot!


----------



## that short guy

as long as you get a good set of head phones it'll be good. it won't have the rumble that a real amp gives you but the tone is there.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/hes-dead-jim/the-troll-toll[/SC]

Wanted to make a really dirty, heavy mix for this song. Room mic on the drums (Superior Drummer with Metal Machine) is super loud, along with the snare bottom, and the bass is only one track using a modified version of Rick's grind bass patch. 

Guitars are the treadplate amp & cab, and rick's patch for the bass is two Soldano overdrive amps with the ENGL XXL cab. u guyz like?


----------



## TeeWX

PlumbTheDerps said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/hes-dead-jim/the-troll-toll[/SC]
> 
> Wanted to make a really dirty, heavy mix for this song. Room mic on the drums (Superior Drummer with Metal Machine) is super loud, along with the snare bottom, and the bass is only one track using a modified version of Rick's grind bass patch.
> 
> Guitars are the treadplate amp & cab, and rick's patch for the bass is two Soldano overdrive amps with the ENGL XXL cab. u guyz like?



Love it. Really thick and beefy sounding.


----------



## Paincakes

PlumbTheDerps said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/hes-dead-jim/the-troll-toll[/SC]
> 
> Wanted to make a really dirty, heavy mix for this song. Room mic on the drums (Superior Drummer with Metal Machine) is super loud, along with the snare bottom, and the bass is only one track using a modified version of Rick's grind bass patch.
> 
> Guitars are the treadplate amp & cab, and rick's patch for the bass is two Soldano overdrive amps with the ENGL XXL cab. u guyz like?



Came here to post a totally unrelated question, but your clip distracted me and I have to say... I love your sound! Not just the guitars, but the drums as well (they're relatively dry, and I like that a lot).

Now on to my unrelated question:

I'm using the HD500 into my Mesa Mark IV via 4CM, and I'm specifically looking for *Flanger settings* to get close to an "Adam Jones" kind-of sound.

This guy on youtube has great results (here) , but his pod x3 settings aren't cooperating with my rig.

Any thoughts / suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## jt1432

Hello all I'm pretty new to this forum and I'm a proud owner of the POD HD500. Although my question will not relate to the HD500 as I have a question about the Pod HD Pro rackmount unit. I stumbled upon a thread on some other forum where I noticed that Sweetwater is selling the Pod HD ProX with 8 specific artist presets and apparently these tones are Sweetwater Exclusive. Line 6 POD HD Pro X Rackmount Guitar Effects Processor | Sweetwater.com I was wondering if anyone has tried these tones and if they are the real deal. I contacted Sweetwater asking about the tones but they told me they are not sold outside of buying the Pod HDPro. There is more info on the topic at this forum Line 6 - Support The real reason I'm asking is because I'm trying to locate/download the tones so I can see the settings to recreate the patches for my POD HD500. If they are on the customtone website I was unable to locate them and I apologize and don't mean to intrude. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Oreo_Death

TeeWX said:


> How do you guys feel about this amp played through headphones? I've been looking at the POD's now since I may be having to move around soon for work, and that means my tube amp and 4x12 probably won't suffice as I won't be buying a house until I'm settled in one spot!



What I've been told is they are great for headphones (but also, quality of headphones will decide that, too). I just got my POD HD Pro today, and im refraining from diving into until I finish my readings for class tomorrow. I'll let you know how it is though once I figure out how to get it going


----------



## Oreo_Death

So I just got my POD HD Pro today, and it's in great condition other than the fact that it's missing a knob. Realistically speaking, it's not a big deal, but if you guys are like me with my gear, I want it all there, no matter what! I was looking for replacement knobs, and this came up on the Line6 website. Are these the right ones? (its missing one of the 4 knobs under the screen).

https://www.globalfulfillment.net/gfsnet/line6/10Expand.aspx?ProductCode=98-030-0008

Could I just find the right sized knobs elsewhere? I really dont want to pay for 10 when I only need one (or 4 if I choose to be OCD about having those 4 match). I don't necessarily need that EXACT same knobs, so long as I can find 4 of the same style knobs that will fit. Is there some knob supercenter somewhere out there? Haha


----------



## Paincakes

Oreo_Death said:


> Are these the right ones? (its missing one of the 4 knobs under the screen).



Nope. The ones you want are slightly smaller, and do not have a white line. The ones you linked correspond to the Drive Bass Mid... etc knobs.


----------



## guyotron

TrashJuice said:


> I am thinking about jumping ship to something less fiddly. Either 11R or GSP1101. Anyone used either? Is either one simpler? I almost exclusively use for home practice (and eventually recording) with headphones.



My sentiments exactly. I own an HD500 and recently bought a GSP1101 to simplify things. The GSP1101 is much easier to tweak, and I'm enjoying the tones. I put my AMT SS-20 in the preamp loop and it totally opened up the sound. I'm using the latest beta firmware so one can load their favorite IRs. Best of all worlds.


----------



## KDHG

Question about the 4 Cable Method - 

How can I keep the volume level the same when going from a patch using my heads preamp to a patch using an amp model on the POD? I keep the POD's master on 100% and use the post gain to control volume on my 6505, but how can I keep it the same when using an amp model?


----------



## Lord Voldemort

Dean RC7x Wraith metal - YouTube

I just did a quick POD test! I hope you guys like it.


----------



## kevink2

Paolosev91 said:


> 4CM Low-Latency Low-Noise solution:
> 
> I found out that the pod's fx loop send introduces more noise and more latency compared to the normal line out of the pod.
> I found out a way to reduce both noise and latency introduced by the pod's fx loop when using 4CM, if you don't care about hitting your amp's fx loop with a stereo signal.
> 
> The basic idea is: pre-amp signal on LEFT channel (with wah, compression, distortion effects)/ post-amp signal (with reverb, delay effects) on RIGHT channel.
> Now:
> 1) Set input 1: Guitar, input 2: Variax (using same, this method doesn't work at all, we need discrete signals)
> 2) Don't put any effect in pre-path.
> 3) Put every pre-effect (wah,comp,dist..) on PATH A (upper), and pan the mixer full to the left.
> 4) Put an FX loop block (TURNED OFF! It works, and doesn't add noise and latency as when it's turned on!) and after it, every post/loop-effect (delay, reverb..) on PATH B (lower), and pane the mixer full to the right.
> (If you turn on your FX loop block, you will hear more latency! But now you don't need it. That's why this solution is better than the standard 4CM routing)
> 5) Cable routing:
> - Guitar cable in pod's guitar in input
> - Run a cable from pod's Left line output to your amp's guitar input.
> - Another cable from your amp's fx loop Send to your pod's fx loop Return.
> - Last cable from the pod's Right line output to your amp's fx loop Return.
> 6) To have overall unity gain and less noise possible I use:
> - Pod's master volume to 80-85% so my guitar sounds like it's directly plugged into my amp
> - Guitar In switch set to normal
> - 1/4" Out switch set to amp
> - Fx loop switch set to stomp
> - Mixer settings +6db for my pre/left signal and 0db for my post/right signal.
> 
> This is the same as the "normal" 4CM method, but splitted in 2 separate signals (Up=before preamp, Down= after preamp) and gives you the best SNR and the shortest latency you can get out of the pod.
> 
> The same patch can be used, disconnecting both send and return cables from the amp's fx loop, to have the best signal from the pod in front of the amp.
> To use pod's pre and full amp models with the configuration shown before, just set up a patch with input1: guitar, input2: same and an amp block in pre-path position, then pan one of the amp's paths to the right and adjust mixer gain as desired.



Hi, I'm new to the forum and a new POD HD500 user. Yes, I've read all 346 pages so far, and the post quoted above is probably the best and most useful tip that I've found yet. I'm not that interested in copying other people's patches, matching tones, etc.- I just wanted to get a nice tone of my own out of my amp with the POD, instead of buying several separate pedals. 

I was thinking of shelving the POD as I was planning on using it for some simple effects through my 5150, but something wasn't clicking. I was having a hard time putting a finger on it until I read this post. Latency... aha! That's what I'm feeling. Of course the noise was kind of annoying as well, especially at low volume, but I could live with that.

Amp sounds fantastic now rigged in this fashion, and the feel and responsiveness is so much better. The effects sound clearer and less muddy, and noise is reduced, as advertised. Maybe the POD has found a home after all.

I probably won't post much from here on out, but I felt strongly enough about this that I signed up. Great post, Paolosev91, kudos from this old fart.


----------



## daedae

Lord Voldemort said:


> Dean RC7x Wraith metal - YouTube
> 
> I just did a quick POD test! I hope you guys like it.



"If you like my playing, please check out my band A Sense of Gravity!" Hey, I just got your CD in the mail on Wednesday. Such a long trip it took by USPS, all the way from Montlake to Bellevue


----------



## leechmasterargentina

My latest EP record is online and can be bought over iTunes, Amazon, etc. However, for those who don't want to buy it but still listen it you can on these links:

https://play.spotify.com/album/1PkeuxEF137HRBiLjWutWw

Desierto | Leechmaster

Of course, all guitar and bass tracks were recorded using a POD HD500, except for the acoustic version of one of the songs. If you're interested in the patches (which are way simple by the way), let me know and I'll post them here.


----------



## Lord Voldemort

daedae said:


> "If you like my playing, please check out my band A Sense of Gravity!" Hey, I just got your CD in the mail on Wednesday. Such a long trip it took by USPS, all the way from Montlake to Bellevue



That's awesome dude!!!

Thanks a lot. 

Just an FYI, our album was recorded with an axe fx Ultra, not a POD in case you were wondering haha.


----------



## Paolosev91

Now I found out an even better 4CM method:
same result, LESS LATENCY!

Leave cables as they are in my previous guide.

Just switch input1 and input2 so that you have:
input1: variax
input2: guitar
then swap paths: pre-effects on path B, post effects on path A.
then cross the mixers: path A fully panned right and path B fully panned left.

(alternative solution, should give you the same results: you may also leave them panned as they were before and send pod's left output to the input of your amp and pod's right output to the amps' fx return)

I really don't know the reason why, but I feel even less latency in this configuration. Noise remains the same.
Please try it and tell me if it works!

EDIT: The only drawback is that you cannot use the tuner since it works only on input1! Not bad, just select "inputs setup: preset" on the pod create a blank patch with input1: guitar and input2: variax to use the tuner. You may also use a patch with a single path (for example, with a pod amp model in it) and use it with input1: guitar input2: same (you may also use variax if you prefer but I do not recommend it on pod amp model patches), as I do when using amps in pre-position to get a realistic feel out of them.), so that the tuner works .



kevink2 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and a new POD HD500 user. Yes, I've read all 346 pages so far, and the post quoted above is probably the best and most useful tip that I've found yet. I'm not that interested in copying other people's patches, matching tones, etc.- I just wanted to get a nice tone of my own out of my amp with the POD, instead of buying several separate pedals.
> 
> I was thinking of shelving the POD as I was planning on using it for some simple effects through my 5150, but something wasn't clicking. I was having a hard time putting a finger on it until I read this post. Latency... aha! That's what I'm feeling. Of course the noise was kind of annoying as well, especially at low volume, but I could live with that.
> 
> Amp sounds fantastic now rigged in this fashion, and the feel and responsiveness is so much better. The effects sound clearer and less muddy, and noise is reduced, as advertised. Maybe the POD has found a home after all.
> 
> I probably won't post much from here on out, but I felt strongly enough about this that I signed up. Great post, Paolosev91, kudos from this old fart.


----------



## kevink2

Paolosev91 said:


> Now I found out an even better 4CM method:
> same result, LESS LATENCY!
> 
> Leave cables as they are in my previous guide.
> 
> Just switch input1 and input2 so that you have:
> input1: variax
> input2: guitar
> then swap paths: pre-effects on path B, post effects on path A.
> then cross the mixers: path A fully panned right and path B fully panned left.
> 
> (alternative solution, should give you the same results: you may also leave them panned as they were before and send pod's left output to the input of your amp and pod's right output to the amps' fx return)
> 
> I really don't know the reason why, but I feel even less latency in this configuration. Noise remains the same.
> Please try it and tell me if it works!
> 
> EDIT: The only drawback is that you cannot use the tuner since it works only on input1! Not bad, just select "inputs setup: preset" on the pod create a blank patch with input1: guitar and input2: variax to use the tuner. You may also use a patch with a single path (for example, with a pod amp model in it) and use it with input1: guitar input2: same (you may also use variax if you prefer but I do not recommend it on pod amp model patches), as I do when using amps in pre-position to get a realistic feel out of them.), so that the tuner works .



I just had a chance to check this out, and again, congrats Paolosev91, you are correct- even LESS latency. I didn't think it could get better, but it did. Great work, way to think out the box. 

Thanks again for this discovery, it rocks!


----------



## Tones

I'm going to try to keep this short and simple, really hope you guys can help me out here!

I have an HD500, and I've been using my rhythm patch for a long time and I loved it until recently. i wanted a thick and saturated tone with a lot of bite and attack. 

Line 6 | CustomTone

My Rig:
Guitar -> hd500 --(unbalanced output)> Peavey ultra + head's Return loop > avatar 2x12 with Vintage 30 drivers

If you see my patch I use the xxl cab sim with the POD output settings at studio output. Sounds thick, but now I'm thinking it has way too much low end. A lot of people suggested turning off the cab sims and put the settings to POWER STACK, but no matter what I try it sounds so dry and fuzzy.
Maybe I'm doing something wrong? If anybody has a tone they'd like to share with me or give me some pointers on how to make my tone sound good for a live performance situation.

Or should I just go full FRFR rig


----------



## Paolosev91

My recent discovery, useful also for people who are not using 4CM method.

Path B is processed before Path A, even if there are no effects on it.
I am 99% sure about that.
The best way to use the pod and reduce latency is to use only the "right" (in fact it is full stereo!) signal that is processed in path B.

If I want to use a Pod model I build my patch in such a way:

pre-effects->amp model (pre-path)-> then if you want a mono signal put the post-effects in path B and pan the mixer full left or full right. If you want a stereo signal you may use post-effects both in path b or after the mixer (panned at center).
The difference in pod computation may be caused by the fact that the pod's A and B paths are full stereo paths. That's why the pod is not able to process them in parallel.

Therefore it first processes Path B signal and then Path A signal. If you output a signal that passed in Path B, you will notice it to be, in fact, more responsive to your playing!


----------



## shredwoodforest

Oreo_Death said:


> So I just got my POD HD Pro today, and it's in great condition other than the fact that it's missing a knob. Realistically speaking, it's not a big deal, but if you guys are like me with my gear, I want it all there, no matter what! I was looking for replacement knobs, and this came up on the Line6 website. Are these the right ones? (its missing one of the 4 knobs under the screen).
> 
> https://www.globalfulfillment.net/gfsnet/line6/10Expand.aspx?ProductCode=98-030-0008
> 
> Could I just find the right sized knobs elsewhere? I really dont want to pay for 10 when I only need one (or 4 if I choose to be OCD about having those 4 match). I don't necessarily need that EXACT same knobs, so long as I can find 4 of the same style knobs that will fit. Is there some knob supercenter somewhere out there? Haha



email Line 6 customer service. i had a knob break and they sent me a pack of 6 for free


----------



## jmeezle

Hey guys,

My band Replicas just released our first EP. I produced and mixed it and used the HD500 for all of the rhythm guitar tones on here. Hope you guys dig it!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

jmeezle said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My band Replicas just released our first EP. I produced and mixed it and used the HD500 for all of the rhythm guitar tones on here. Hope you guys dig it!




Sounds great man! It's not easy, but the HD500 is a great tool for those who can afford 20 Mesa/ENGL/Diezel heads and pay an expensive studio.

Good work.


----------



## Heizt

So I just replaced my 6505+ with a POD HD Pro X and Matrix GT800 power amp. Have these running into my Mesa 4x12. So far I am impressed, not used line 6 products since my old XT Live.

I will most likely miss my 6505 sound at times but I can get great sounds out of the POD and I can record with it and use it on the go. Overall happy with my decision


----------



## Lord Voldemort

https://soundcloud.com/david-mcd/aggressive-pepsi 

I'm really, really happy with this guy. 

All Pod HD Pro


----------



## leechmasterargentina

POD HD500 live sound:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/noosfera_arg/roots-bloody-roots-cover-de[/SC]

You Tube live video:


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

So a while ago, I said I had fallen back in love with the HD series... Here's the tone I was talking about. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jacob-jung-1/sd2-3-1-and-pod-hd500-metal[/SC]


----------



## Paolosev91

UPDATE:

my thought on Path B being processed before Path A may be partially wrong.
Switching between my 2 patches I felt I had more delay when I had pre-effects in Path A and post in Path B and less delay when viceversa.
So I thought that the pod processes Path B before Path A!

Now I decided to try a different configuration (even less latency!!!!!!!).
Instead of using the fx loop return of the pod, I am using its Aux in.
Seems strange, but except from a 4db loss (easily corrected adding +4db at the pod mixer), it has more or less the same noise level, but less latency!
Then I built my 2 patches, 1) input1:guitar input2:aux with pre-effects in Path A and post in Path B, 2) vice-versa.
And also now the tuner works without chaing patch! ;-)

What did I discover? I have even less latency then when using pod's fx loop return, and solution 1) gives me even less latency then solution 2)

Try it, you may be surprised of how responsive will be your pod in 4cm mode now!

My thought (I am not 100% sure about that, just wondering...) is that the pod was programmed by line6 to process the signals I am using in this sequence:
Path A -> Path B -> Fx loop return signal. (seems like line6 programmed the pod giving less priority to the fx loop signal)

If true, this may confirm why when I am using fx loop return on Path A I have less latency than using it in Path B!
The pod did Path A -> Path B -> Fx loop return -> Path A (4 processing "steps") ,
instead of Path A-> Path B -> Fx loop -> Path A -> Path B (5 "steps").

And it may also confirm why I am getting less latency using no Fx loop, and even less when using pre-effects on Path A.
pre-effects in B, post in A: pod does Path B->Path A-> Path B (3 "steps")
pre-effects in A, post in B: pod does Path A->Path B (2 "steps"!!!).

My thoughts on WHY this happens may be wrong, but however, the latency reduction is really noticeable, please try it!:

Summary:
Guitar -> pod Guitar in -> no pre-effects on pre-path -> path A with pre effects panned left -> pod left output -> amp front -> amp fx send -> pod aux in -> path B with post effects panned right -> right output -> amp return (mixer volumes both at 4db, pod's master at full, output switch on Line.)


----------



## kevink2

Paolosev91 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> my thought on Path B being processed before Path A may be partially wrong.
> Switching between my 2 patches I felt I had more delay when I had pre-effects in Path A and post in Path B and less delay when viceversa.
> So I thought that the pod processes Path B before Path A!
> 
> Now I decided to try a different configuration (even less latency!!!!!!!).
> Instead of using the fx loop return of the pod, I am using its Aux in.
> Seems strange, but except from a 4db loss (easily corrected adding +4db at the pod mixer), it has more or less the same noise level, but less latency!
> Then I built my 2 patches, 1) input1:guitar input2:aux with pre-effects in Path A and post in Path B, 2) vice-versa.
> And also now the tuner works without chaing patch! ;-)
> 
> What did I discover? I have even less latency then when using pod's fx loop return, and solution 1) gives me even less latency then solution 2)
> 
> Try it, you may be surprised of how responsive will be your pod in 4cm mode now!
> 
> My thought (I am not 100% sure about that, just wondering...) is that the pod was programmed by line6 to process the signals I am using in this sequence:
> Path A -> Path B -> Fx loop return signal. (seems like line6 programmed the pod giving less priority to the fx loop signal)
> 
> If true, this may confirm why when I am using fx loop return on Path A I have less latency than using it in Path B!
> The pod did Path A -> Path B -> Fx loop return -> Path A (4 processing "steps") ,
> instead of Path A-> Path B -> Fx loop -> Path A -> Path B (5 "steps").
> 
> And it may also confirm why I am getting less latency using no Fx loop, and even less when using pre-effects on Path A.
> pre-effects in B, post in A: pod does Path B->Path A-> Path B (3 "steps")
> pre-effects in A, post in B: pod does Path A->Path B (2 "steps"!!!).
> 
> My thoughts on WHY this happens may be wrong, but however, the latency reduction is really noticeable, please try it!:
> 
> Summary:
> Guitar -> pod Guitar in -> no pre-effects on pre-path -> path A with pre effects panned left -> pod left output -> amp front -> amp fx send -> pod aux in -> path B with post effects panned right -> right output -> amp return (mixer volumes both at 4db, pod's master at full, output switch on Line.)



Wow, thanks again Paolosev91. It works great, seems to be every bit as responsive as going direct. I like how it gets the tuner useable again. Pretty amazed at how you are finding different ways to use the 4 cable method. You should do a youtube video, it's a note worthy discovery and it's a noticeable difference compared to the conventional 4cm method IMO. Congrats!


----------



## atoni

Paolosev91 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> my thought on Path B being processed before Path A may be partially wrong.
> Switching between my 2 patches I felt I had more delay when I had pre-effects in Path A and post in Path B and less delay when viceversa.
> So I thought that the pod processes Path B before Path A!
> 
> Now I decided to try a different configuration (even less latency!!!!!!!).
> Instead of using the fx loop return of the pod, I am using its Aux in.
> Seems strange, but except from a 4db loss (easily corrected adding +4db at the pod mixer), it has more or less the same noise level, but less latency!
> Then I built my 2 patches, 1) input1:guitar input2:aux with pre-effects in Path A and post in Path B, 2) vice-versa.
> And also now the tuner works without chaing patch! ;-)
> 
> What did I discover? I have even less latency then when using pod's fx loop return, and solution 1) gives me even less latency then solution 2)
> 
> Try it, you may be surprised of how responsive will be your pod in 4cm mode now!
> 
> My thought (I am not 100% sure about that, just wondering...) is that the pod was programmed by line6 to process the signals I am using in this sequence:
> Path A -> Path B -> Fx loop return signal. (seems like line6 programmed the pod giving less priority to the fx loop signal)
> 
> If true, this may confirm why when I am using fx loop return on Path A I have less latency than using it in Path B!
> The pod did Path A -> Path B -> Fx loop return -> Path A (4 processing "steps") ,
> instead of Path A-> Path B -> Fx loop -> Path A -> Path B (5 "steps").
> 
> And it may also confirm why I am getting less latency using no Fx loop, and even less when using pre-effects on Path A.
> pre-effects in B, post in A: pod does Path B->Path A-> Path B (3 "steps")
> pre-effects in A, post in B: pod does Path A->Path B (2 "steps"!!!).
> 
> My thoughts on WHY this happens may be wrong, but however, the latency reduction is really noticeable, please try it!:
> 
> Summary:
> Guitar -> pod Guitar in -> no pre-effects on pre-path -> path A with pre effects panned left -> pod left output -> amp front -> amp fx send -> pod aux in -> path B with post effects panned right -> right output -> amp return (mixer volumes both at 4db, pod's master at full, output switch on Line.)



Mind sharing patches?


----------



## Paolosev91

If you need it, I can share my patch!
However, is pretty simple! You may build it in less than 1 minute using your favourite effects.

4CM Pre and Post effects patch:
No effects at the beginning of the chain -> Empty amp block -> upper path with wah, dist, comp and other pre effects, lower path with delay, reverb, eq and other post effects. Both mixer channel are +4dB, upper path is panned left, lower is panned right. -> No effects post mixer.

Amp Model Patch:
If you are asking me for a pod amp model patch for 4cm method, then just follow the same routing method and:
put your amp model in path A (higher) and pan it at the mixer fully to the Right, +4db gain, mute path B (lower) and be sure you are sending pod's right output jack to your amp's fx return. Really easy. No need of changing cable configuration/input settings!

However, if you need patches, please ask. I will post them here


----------



## jmeezle

POD HD500 + Ibanez TAM10

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/3-1-14-idea[/SC]


----------



## Robby the Robot

Well, the D/C port to my POD broke yesterday.  I have a guitar shop here that can probably fix the problem, but do you guys think I'm gonna need a new power supply as well?


----------



## bouVIP

jmeezle said:


> POD HD500 + Ibanez TAM10
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/3-1-14-idea[/SC]



Wow that sounds great


----------



## Spinedriver

RTheodoppalus said:


> Well, the D/C port to my POD broke yesterday.  I have a guitar shop here that can probably fix the problem, but do you guys think I'm gonna need a new power supply as well?



Probably not. Back when I had my Pod XTL, I had the D/C in jack go bad on me twice (under warranty both times fortunately) and basically all that happened was that the jack's soldering had broken off the main board. There was nothing wrong with the power supply at all.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Spinedriver said:


> Probably not. Back when I had my Pod XTL, I had the D/C in jack go bad on me twice (under warranty both times fortunately) and basically all that happened was that the jack's soldering had broken off the main board. There was nothing wrong with the power supply at all.



From what I gathered the silver part of the port somehow got attached to the power supply, like it's out of the port. Still don't need a new power supply, right?


----------



## Kylezan

Was bored and decided to mix a guitar/bass cover i recorded months ago. 

Check it!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/hxcmk/etid-whitesmoke-guitar-bass[/SC]


----------



## JEngelking

Has anyone here gotten a good Adam Jones-ish sounding patch? I've tried using the JCM with dual cabs but haven't gotten anything that great yet.


----------



## surfthealien

Lots of new faces on this epically long thread! Here is a new track of mine. I am really looking forward to spring. Hope you guys enjoy it!

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/spring-is-here


----------



## The Reverend

I'm incredibly pissed off because the f--king USB port on the back of my POD is broken. I'm in the middle of a project, and this is just one setback I really, really, really don't need. I'd send it off to get repaired, since I think I'm still about 8 months out from the warranty expiring, but from what I've read on other forums it'd be cheaper and ultimately more useful to just buy an interface.

Any recommendations? I just need a cheap one.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

The Reverend said:


> I'm incredibly pissed off because the f--king USB port on the back of my POD is broken. I'm in the middle of a project, and this is just one setback I really, really, really don't need. I'd send it off to get repaired, since I think I'm still about 8 months out from the warranty expiring, but from what I've read on other forums it'd be cheaper and ultimately more useful to just buy an interface.
> 
> Any recommendations? I just need a cheap one.



Scarlett 2i2? I think it has a HiZ input also. Very cheap and transparent, and more durable than anything Line 6 has ever made haha.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

The Reverend said:


> I'm incredibly pissed off because the f--king USB port on the back of my POD is broken. I'm in the middle of a project, and this is just one setback I really, really, really don't need. I'd send it off to get repaired, since I think I'm still about 8 months out from the warranty expiring, but from what I've read on other forums it'd be cheaper and ultimately more useful to just buy an interface.
> 
> Any recommendations? I just need a cheap one.



You can get away with an interface but you'll need the USB port to make new patches or modify them.

Could I ask how did it break? Since I read these USB port horror stories here, I'm extra careful whenever I plug it or unplug it.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

Hey everyone. I took a break from my university stuff to do a small recording. This is my current tone without any post EQ! Guitar is an EBMM Silhouette Special with CL/LF pups in drop B. Let me know if anyone wants the patch! 

https://soundcloud.com/sea-eater/tech-death-fun 

Two rhythm guitars, one hard panned L and one R. One lead in the middle. No bass. Superior drummer bulb elegant rock kit with some tweaks.


----------



## Forrest_H

JoshuaSeaEater said:


> Hey everyone. I took a break from my university stuff to do a small recording. This is my current tone! Guitar is an EBMM Silhouette Special with CL/LF pups in drop B. Let me know if anyone wants the patch!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/sea-eater/tech-death-fun
> 
> Two guitars, one hard panned L and one R. No bass. Superior drummer bulb elegant rock kit with some tweaks.



Sounds great man! I'm still trying to figure out how to get a basically noiseless, distorted patch on mine. It's difficult for me because I'll make a tone that sounds great when my POD is plugged into the AUX input on my Fender Mustang I, and then I'll plug in my Sennheiser eH 150's, and it'll just be fizzy and noisy and almost unlistenable . But again, very nice tone!

I'm sure this has been posted in the many pages of this thread, but has anybody found or made a good Meshuggah tone patch? I know that in an interview Meshuggah themselves said that a lot of the tone is contributed to with the bass, but I'd still like a tone that comes close. I'm looking for whatever I can find, closer to more of the Chaosphere or Nothing tone, back when they used 7's. Any help with that is greatly appreciated!


----------



## TaP

jmeezle said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My band Replicas just released our first EP. I produced and mixed it and used the HD500 for all of the rhythm guitar tones on here. Hope you guys dig it!




I actually really liked that shit man. Good shit! I hope I can play like that one day. 

EDIT: DAMN! I REAALLLY liked that shit!

EDIT 2x: BRUH! WHEN CAN I BUY THIS B****?!?


----------



## Thommxz

So after reading and hearing lots of good things about the HD series (especially in this topic) I finally bought a HD500x (second handed, previous owner had it for 4 weeks, sold it 100 cheaper including warranty lol). 

Although I'm having some problems I can't seem to figure out. When it's connected via USB sound is not coming through my speakers, wrong routing option probably? In both playback and recording the POD is selected as default device. Recording works perfectly fine.

Also, Line 6 Monkey keeps telling me I haven't registered my product yet which I have, what's up with that?


----------



## jimwratt

Did they discontinue the HD bean? Are they going to make an X version or are we waiting until the next series?


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Thommxz said:


> Although I'm having some problems I can't seem to figure out. When it's connected via USB sound is not coming through my speakers, wrong routing option probably? In both playback and recording the POD is selected as default device. Recording works perfectly fine.



If connected via USB it acts as an interface. Therefore your speakers must be connected to the HD500x. There is no way to route the sound via USB through your interface/onboard sound.

So simply connect your speakers with the POD or use instrument cables and go POD out -> Interface Input and choose your interface as default. This will produce latency, unless your interface supports direct monitoring.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

So I just picked up an HD500X to use in the 4 cable method with my 6505+ yesterday, and honestly, all these complaints about signal loss, latency, and extra noise? Haven't noticed jack shit.

And I haven't hit that DSP limit a ton of people talk about either (granted I did get the X, so more DSP, but still) - one of my clean patches has two (albeit identical) amps, and a metric assload of delays and reverbs and pitch shifters one it, and I've had no issues.

All in all, I'm glad I tried the thing out first before just going along with all the complaining I've heard.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Using Dual Park 75 Brit's. XXL with 57 on axis and Uber with 121 Ribbon. Tube Screamer as boost. 
Thoughts? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThiwPTqG11U&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Oreo_Death

Thommxz said:


> Also, Line 6 Monkey keeps telling me I haven't registered my product yet which I have, what's up with that?



I don't remember exactly what I did, but I had the same problem when I got my HD Pro. I think I just re-registered it and re-logged in afterwards and it was set. I was worried at first, but its all good now, hope it works man!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Using Dual Park 75 Brit's. XXL with 57 on axis and Uber with 121 Ribbon. Tube Screamer as boost.
> Thoughts?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThiwPTqG11U&feature=youtu.be



I dig that tone.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Yeah unfortunately my USB on the Pod is broken and my laptop doesn't have a line in or I'd record a direct clip. But it's basically as simple as I described.
Crank the master and the gain on the Park's. Crank the output on the tube screamer. 
Resonance down at like 25%. Everything else to taste.


----------



## Venerable Sir

Ocara-Jacob said:


> So a while ago, I said I had fallen back in love with the HD series... Here's the tone I was talking about.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jacob-jung-1/sd2-3-1-and-pod-hd500-metal[/SC]



How do you get that to sound so good? I just picked up a 500x and I can't seem to create a tone that doesn't sound like a garbage disposal. Speakers, headphones, it's all the same. I've even tried MeAmBobbo's patches, but nothing sounds remotely close to a lot of the tracks I see in this thread.

Guitar setup is an iceman with emg 60/81, tuned drop A#


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Mess with the cab/amp deep editing parameters. The master volume, bias, sag, and cab resonance and thump are the key to a good tone.

FWIW, I think Meambobbo's patches are not very good. He clearly knows a lot about the unit, but his patches are pretty mediocre. 

This is the best tone tutorial I've seen yet: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o8vnB7HO00

Jack Helliwell has a very good one too, just YouTube his name.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I wasn't that fond of his patches either, but I learned a lot from reading his posts here and I'd never take that away from him.


----------



## Chiba666

Hi guys question, just got round to unpacking my gear after a move and well my POD 500HD is toast.

Got to plug it in and nothing, no life in her at all. Power supply seems good, tried everything I can think off but nothing. Anyone know if this is a common problem?

Cheers


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Chiba666 said:


> Hi guys question, just got round to unpacking my gear after a move and well my POD 500HD is toast.
> 
> Got to plug it in and nothing, no life in her at all. Power supply seems good, tried everything I can think off but nothing. Anyone know if this is a common problem?
> 
> Cheers



Is the power connector on the pod soldered to the board?


----------



## surfthealien

This is a great link! Thank you for posting that. Ive had my pod for over a year now and I am finally getting some sounds out of it i really like. Its always a work in progress however. Here is a fireball patch I did right after watching that video. The lead patch is still my old lead patch. Somehow the stars lined up for that particular editing session, so I have left it well enough alone.

https://soundcloud.com/surfthealien/quickie







PlumbTheDerps said:


> Mess with the cab/amp deep editing parameters. The master volume, bias, sag, and cab resonance and thump are the key to a good tone.
> 
> FWIW, I think Meambobbo's patches are not very good. He clearly knows a lot about the unit, but his patches are pretty mediocre.
> 
> This is the best tone tutorial I've seen yet:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Helliwell has a very good one too, just YouTube his name.


----------



## that short guy

New song, I recorded all of the guitar and bass tracks with the POD let me know what you guys think.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/night-terrors[/SC]


----------



## Chiba666

leechmasterargentina said:


> Is the power connector on the pod soldered to the board?


 

I have no idea, I'm not the sort of bloke that takes things apart as normall ythat makes things worse.

I plugged toe PSU back in this morning and the green LED on top was flashin as oppossed to what is normally(I Think) a steady green . DOes this mean the PSU is knackered?

I Hope so.

Cheers


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

that short guy said:


> New song, I recorded all of the guitar and bass tracks with the POD let me know what you guys think.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/night-terrors[/SC]



Cut the mud out of the guitars, bass drum click is too loud, too much compression on the master bus. Vocals need more definition, more volume equalization and some reverb, particularly on the cleans. You've got a great foundation, though; just needs some tinkering


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Chiba666 said:


> I have no idea, I'm not the sort of bloke that takes things apart as normall ythat makes things worse.
> 
> I plugged toe PSU back in this morning and the green LED on top was flashin as oppossed to what is normally(I Think) a steady green . DOes this mean the PSU is knackered?
> 
> I Hope so.
> 
> Cheers



Well, never seen that behaviour either. I've only seen green and nothing when it's not plugged to the POD. I was just asking because the input plug could have been damaged somehow, and maybe you could have felt it was loose. I have no idea what the problem is, but something is not working properly.


----------



## Venerable Sir

Does anyone have a link to a good guide on the 4 cable method? I'm particularly interested in being able to use it for effects only on my 5150, and then power amp only for a decent clean channel. Anyone have any noticeable tone degradation with all that extra cable and circuitry?


----------



## Chiba666

leechmasterargentina said:


> Well, never seen that behaviour either. I've only seen green and nothing when it's not plugged to the POD. I was just asking because the input plug could have been damaged somehow, and maybe you could have felt it was loose. I have no idea what the problem is, but something is not working properly.


 

Havnig had a slight wiggle of the input plug it does seem to have alot of play on it, os it may well ahve come unsoldered. HJave to hunt aorund ot find someone who can have a look and resolder it. Thanks for the advice.

Yeah I ahve no idea what sup with the PSU, hoping its just becuase its not pumpin poiwer into the POD, will see when it gets fixed, there is acomputer place where I work that I will see if they have any techs that can have a quick look.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

https://soundcloud.com/lorenzoofblaskhyrt/jackson-dx2-demo-core-dj0nt

4 the dj000nt


----------



## taysil11

WHAT SAY YE?! 

But seriously - anyone have strong opinion about these? I had some Line 6 ToneCore pedals back when I was a noob, and they literally just stopped working a month into having them. Not trying to drop 600 bucks on a rack that's shit.

I'm interested in having a GOOD amp modeler that isn't as expensive as the Axe-FX.


----------



## IdentityDevice

I just got a brand new eleven rack on ebay for $400 with no protools (but it is standalone now and doesn't require protools) and I also have the pod hd. I like the eleven rack A LOT more. something to consider man.


----------



## bcolville

I've had mine for about a year and a half. Absolutely no issues with it what so ever. That being said it has stayed put since I got it. But I have heard people have problems with the usb acting up.


----------



## JEngelking

https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/sauronkraut-1

Recorded with my HD on a fuzzier sounding patch for the rhythm.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Mines is working great, I love the unit, I bought the shortboard as well.


----------



## PodHdBean

nice tone! patch???


JEngelking said:


> https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/sauronkraut-1
> 
> Recorded with my HD on a fuzzier sounding patch for the rhythm.


----------



## eastguitar

Hi Friends!

This is a new mix test. I recorded this track with POD HD Pro. Greetings!!!!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/estebansoto/test-2014-nro-1[/SC]


----------



## taysil11

IdentityDevice said:


> I just got a brand new eleven rack on ebay for $400 with no protools (but it is standalone now and doesn't require protools) and I also have the pod hd. I like the eleven rack A LOT more. something to consider man.



hmmm... looks like i have more research to do! thanks!


----------



## IdentityDevice

Just did a blind test comparing the pod and 11 if you are interested in checking it out. Its in the gear category as well.


----------



## IdentityDevice

https://soundcloud.com/identitydevic...vs-eleven-rack


----------



## JEngelking

PodHdBean said:


> nice tone! patch???



Here's the main rhythm tone for ya. 

Line 6 | CustomTone


----------



## The Reverend

Something you guys need to keep in mind is that patches only take you so far. Something that sounds great with one guitar may not transfer positively to another. You may need to brighten up a tone, increase the gain, or lower the compression. The main thing to try and understand is *how* the tones work. For my money, it's all in the EQ, since there's only a handful of decent high-gain preamps, so I'd focus on that. Also keep in mind that your tones will sound different in a mix. If you're using a patch that someone matched to a band you like, odds are they're copying the EQ work of the mixing engineer as well, to sit in that particular mix. It may or may not work as well in your own.


----------



## PodHdBean

awesome!


JEngelking said:


> Here's the main rhythm tone for ya.
> 
> Line 6 | CustomTone


----------



## TaP

So how do you go about making a good tone? Where do I start when I wanna make a djent tone? Or 80s metal, or a good jazz sexy delay type tone? Or one of those fat juicy Gibson rock n roll tones?


----------



## Convictional

TaP said:


> So how do you go about making a good tone? Where do I start when I wanna make a djent tone? Or 80s metal, or a good jazz sexy delay type tone? Or one of those fat juicy Gibson rock n roll tones?



I usually try experimenting with different amp models first. After that I slap a distortion pedal in front of it and see where that goes.

Here's a patch I use for jamming:

Custom Tone

If I want to use that patch for recording, I kill the echo and reverb because they're just there to make it sound bigger.


----------



## jmeezle

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/aal-tooth-and-claw-clip[/SC]

Quick clip to test out some new layered drum samples and try a different Redwirez IR with my HD500 + Ibanez TAM10.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

jmeezle said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/aal-tooth-and-claw-clip[/SC]
> 
> Quick clip to test out some new layered drum samples and try a different Redwirez IR with my HD500 + Ibanez TAM10.



Treadplate? That sounds fantastic.


----------



## PodHdBean

niceee tone lol which impulse?


jmeezle said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/aal-tooth-and-claw-clip[/SC]
> 
> Quick clip to test out some new layered drum samples and try a different Redwirez IR with my HD500 + Ibanez TAM10.


----------



## TaP

Convictional said:


> I usually try experimenting with different amp models first. After that I slap a distortion pedal in front of it and see where that goes.
> 
> Here's a patch I use for jamming:
> 
> Custom Tone
> 
> If I want to use that patch for recording, I kill the echo and reverb because they're just there to make it sound bigger.



Sweet, I'll use that in a sec.

What about all the little EQ knobs? Like honestly that's the most confusing part, but I feel like it plays such a big role. All I do every time I see a VST for one in a DAW is just mess around with each knob but idk what it's supposed to really do.


----------



## Zulphur

Hi, i recorded a few demo tracks with the hd500 . I also used the HD for the vocals and bass tones. The onboard compresors, chorus and delays actually works really good on vocal tracks , wasn't expecting that. 
For the vocal , guitar and bass patches hit me up with a comment on the soundcloud thingy so i can share with you guys.
What do you think ?
https://soundcloud.com/jos-fco-germa-n-strange/track-09


----------



## MF_Kitten

I made a video on my discoveries for tweaking the Pod HD series, mainly to get around the issues that people have been having with these units. Now, the tone I made isn't GREAT, but I would say I managed to combat several of the problems that people have been complaining about and that I've experienced myself as well.

So I hope it's educational enough to help you tweak your patches!


----------



## mnemonic

MF_Kitten said:


> I made a video on my discoveries for tweaking the Pod HD series, mainly to get around the issues that people have been having with these units. Now, the tone I made isn't GREAT, but I would say I managed to combat several of the problems that people have been complaining about and that I've experienced myself as well.
> 
> So I hope it's educational enough to help you tweak your patches!




Pretty good video!

The only critique I have is that you could explain what the knobs do a bit more. For instance You mention that there is an interaction between 'bass' and 'thump' but you don't explain how the different settings affect your sound. Otherwise, good run through.

-edit: nevermind you go through it near the end of the video. 

Also your tone is pretty good, I like.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

MF_Kitten said:


> I made a video on my discoveries for tweaking the Pod HD series, mainly to get around the issues that people have been having with these units. Now, the tone I made isn't GREAT, but I would say I managed to combat several of the problems that people have been complaining about and that I've experienced myself as well.
> 
> So I hope it's educational enough to help you tweak your patches!




Great video! First of all, I thank you for taking the time to explain all details in your patch and how you used them.

1st is a question, second, a downside:

1.- According to meambobbo's guide, he suggests using the PAD switch and if I'm not wrong, either in his guide or at Line 6's forum, it's suggested to have inputs settings to Guitar/Variax not to overload the signal. If I can see well, your choice is Guitar/Same with a simple chain. In my case, I just took all the chain to the left for example, so it doesn't overload the right channel signal. I do this in order to use dual patches with a global setting.

2.- This is perhaps the downside I find in your patch by using all slots. I do use Wah, delays, chorus and reverb sometimes, so in order to get your tone you have to discard that taking in account all the eqs you used. I must say I like how the noise gates respond. Going back to meambobbo's guide, he describes some "tone suck" or loss of some kind using the noise guite, while he recommends using the hard gate, which is what I've been using so far.

Great job with the video. I hope I can read your oppinions regarding to what I wrote.


----------



## MF_Kitten

I haven't noticed any tone suck from the gates. They'll change how your tone reacts if you use it too heavily though. The compression of the tubescreamer and the distortion from the amp makes up for that. I do have the PAD switch engaged, too. I haven't noticed any negative side effects from using the "same" setting rather than the "variax", aside from different volumes. 

As for the downside, you can remove the compressor and two of the gates and still have pretty much the same patch, so you should try that. Actually, you can probably remove that last EQ on there too! That should leave more space for the extra stuff. This tone is made to be a pure rhythm tone, which is why the patch is stuffed with polish


----------



## MartinMTL

Hello fellow POD users!

I use an HD Pro and need to make a patch which resembles some stringed instruments (cello/violin) as closely as I can, but I am not sure where to start. Any suggestions? Already existing patches I can download? Presets that already exist on the Pod which are good for tweaking?

Obviously it will sound digital, I am well aware of that, but for my uses, that is not very important.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Any setting with two "normal" guitar inputs absolutely (in every instance I've tried) doubles the noise floor. I always set it to SPDIF or Variax, since digital inputs don't have that issue. And yeah, the noise gate rolls off the highs quite a bit if you turn the threshold too high. But I'm sure there's some guitar-specific variance with both of those.


----------



## MF_Kitten

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Any setting with two "normal" guitar inputs absolutely (in every instance I've tried) doubles the noise floor. I always set it to SPDIF or Variax, since digital inputs don't have that issue. And yeah, the noise gate rolls off the highs quite a bit if you turn the threshold too high. But I'm sure there's some guitar-specific variance with both of those.



Again, I really haven't noticed any loss of high end with the gates, other than the usual oddities that happens when you push any gate too hard. If it's there, I don't suffer from it though, as my pickups and settings are pretty damn bright  

I don't have any problems with the noise being higher either when using the "same" setting, other than the signal simply being louder. I will do a test of this specifically later though, as I can compare it and see what REALLY happens when you turn that on!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Venerable Sir said:


> How do you get that to sound so good? I just picked up a 500x and I can't seem to create a tone that doesn't sound like a garbage disposal. Speakers, headphones, it's all the same. I've even tried MeAmBobbo's patches, but nothing sounds remotely close to a lot of the tracks I see in this thread.
> 
> Guitar setup is an iceman with emg 60/81, tuned drop A#



There are two things that, for me, really make or break a patch in the HD series. 
The first and most noticeable one is the deep parameters, particularly for the cab. 
I usually turn the cabinet resonance all the way down, it gets rid of a lot of harshness and brittleness in the tone. 
Also, a quick note regarding using the EQs in the pod... Don't run a loud signal into them. Turn the amp volume down to about 50%, and turn up the master volume on the unit to get the desired volume. I usually run two eqs, for my rhythm patches, one left and right, but I merge the two signals together to mono. 
Anyhow, the other factor that comes into my HD tones is what I'm doing BEFORE the amp. I'm using the Line 6 Drive model in that clip, and I have the bass control at like 20% or something like that. mids at 100, treble at 100, drive at 0, output at 100. I'm also using an EQ before the amp to boost at 1.4k and cut some boominess. For context's sake, the guitar I used in that clip was my RG7420 with a Dimarzio Evo 7 in the bridge. Pretty dark sounding guitar, very massive low end. 
Cab model used was the XXL V30, mic was the 409 dynamic. 
Also, something that's REALLY important to know in the recording realm... 
the bass tone affects EVERYTHING about how the guitar tone FEELS and FITS. A grindy bass tone can make the guitar seem grindy, a fat bass tone makes the guitars sound fat, etc.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

MF_Kitten said:


> Again, I really haven't noticed any loss of high end with the gates, other than the usual oddities that happens when you push any gate too hard. If it's there, I don't suffer from it though, as my pickups and settings are pretty damn bright
> 
> I don't have any problems with the noise being higher either when using the "same" setting, other than the signal simply being louder. I will do a test of this specifically later though, as I can compare it and see what REALLY happens when you turn that on!



Well, as I said earlier, I do have the "Same" setting enabled in the right channel, but I don't think it adds noise floor since I mute the output from the mixer and set the left channel into the middle. I do this in order to use dual patches (which are dual in every sense).

Now that I'm thinking...maybe I'm stupid because I could just set input 2 to "Variax" and still make dual patches, but using pedals in single mode (Hard gate, screamer, etc) and make it dual starting from the amps. I don't know if it'll sound the same, but I'll save a lot of DSP because with these patches, using everything in dual mode, I couldn't add 2 wahs for example (I have the HD500)


----------



## constepatdyak

Hey guys, 

just purchased a HD PRO few days ago, and I've got it hooked up to two KRK Rokit 5s. The problem I'm having is the low A string on my 7 sounds really loose and unfocused.

I followed MF Kitten's tutorial and various others on youtube, and theyy all sound great so it has to be something from my end.


Did I setup my monitors incorrectly or bad monitors or something? Thanks!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

constepatdyak said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> just purchased a HD PRO few days ago, and I've got it hooked up to two KRK Rokit 5s. The problem I'm having is the low A string on my 7 sounds really loose and unfocused.
> 
> I followed MF Kitten's tutorial and various others on youtube, and theyy all sound great so it has to be something from my end.
> 
> 
> Did I setup my monitors incorrectly or bad monitors or something? Thanks!



Google meambobbo tone guide. It might help.


----------



## eastguitar

Hi friends!!

This is a new guitar tone test... I recorded with Line6 POD HD Pro.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/estebansoto/periphery-new-snu-cover-guitar[/SC]

Thanks!


----------



## JW Shreds

After long hours of tweaking and dicking around, i finally landed on a nice patch for metalcorey stuff on my 6 string esp ltd viper 2005 with the emgs switched around so that the 85 is in the bridge. check it out! \m/


[sc]https://soundcloud.com/joseph-wolf-1/new-pod-hd-engl-tone[/sc]


----------



## WiLD

Alright guys so I picked up a pod hd500 and as this is my first amp modeler... I'm completely clueless on how to set this thing up. I've got it hooked up to my computer via usb and downloaded all the updates and stuff, and my guitar going to the guitar in. The part I'm a little confused about is that I kinda have no way to hear my guitar. I usually use headphones but I also have some generic computer speakers but it doesn't seem like there's a way to connect them to the POD, so is it possible to use them with the pod or do I have to have a pair of powered monitors in order to listen? Also is it possible to record while also hearing what I'm playing at the same time? I'm sure the answer is pretty obvious but as someone who knows absolutely nothing about this stuff I'm pretty clueless. Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

WiLD said:


> Alright guys so I picked up a pod hd500 and as this is my first amp modeler... I'm completely clueless on how to set this thing up. I've got it hooked up to my computer via usb and downloaded all the updates and stuff, and my guitar going to the guitar in. The part I'm a little confused about is that I kinda have no way to hear my guitar. I usually use headphones but I also have some generic computer speakers but it doesn't seem like there's a way to connect them to the POD, so is it possible to use them with the pod or do I have to have a pair of powered monitors in order to listen? Also is it possible to record while also hearing what I'm playing at the same time? I'm sure the answer is pretty obvious but as someone who knows absolutely nothing about this stuff I'm pretty clueless. Thanks for any help in advance.



First: read the manual. After that you'll have 350 pages of useful discussion on this forum 

The Pod has 1/4 jack outputs, most generic computer speakers are connected to the computer with a 3.5mm jack. So just buy a 1/4 to 3.5mm converter to hook it up. Use the headphone output of the Pod while using computer speakers.

To hear yourself while recording is called direct monitoring. When you use the Pod as an audio interface (you need to install the correct drivers and all, select it in your DAW), you set the Pod for audio playback. When you plug in your headphones or whatever, all audio will be played over them, also that what you are playing while recording.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

megadeth1391 said:


> After long hours of tweaking and dicking around, i finally landed on a nice patch for metalcorey stuff on my 6 string esp ltd viper 2005 with the emgs switched around so that the 85 is in the bridge. check it out! \m/
> 
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/joseph-wolf-1/new-pod-hd-engl-tone[/sc]




Really interesting sound with the pups switched. I also think I have that Unearth shirt hahah.


----------



## JW Shreds

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Really interesting sound with the pups switched. I also think I have that Unearth shirt hahah.



haha thanks dude! I think i prefer the 85 a tad bit more in the bridge, seems like it's a little more "open" sounding and beefier. and yeah man, i can't wait for Unearth's new album. I bet it's gonna be killer!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

I found that FBall+Uberkab+SM57 on xs (also 421 and 409) is the holy grail of my tone. Give it a try


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

I got my HD500X yesterday and had some hours fiddling around with it today. I managed to dial in a good patch, based on my go-to patch on my X3. 

I was editing in HD500X Edit, I kind of wonder what the the DT rack does. I've been flicking some switches on it, but it didn't seem to affect my tone whatsoever. I also haven't noticed the feature on my pod's lcd, so can anyone explain about it?


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

ZeroS1gnol said:


> I got my HD500X yesterday and had some hours fiddling around with it today. I managed to dial in a good patch, based on my go-to patch on my X3.
> 
> I was editing in HD500X Edit, I kind of wonder what the the DT rack does. I've been flicking some switches on it, but it didn't seem to affect my tone whatsoever. I also haven't noticed the feature on my pod's lcd, so can anyone explain about it?



It's for use with the Line 6 DT amps. Doesn't do anything unless it's connected to one.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Ah thanks


----------



## Alice AKW

Here's something I threw together to test some more tones.

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/mix-practice[/sc]


----------



## MartinMTL

MartinMTL said:


> Hello fellow POD users!
> 
> I use an HD Pro and need to make a patch which resembles some stringed instruments (cello/violin) as closely as I can, but I am not sure where to start. Any suggestions? Already existing patches I can download? Presets that already exist on the Pod which are good for tweaking?
> 
> Obviously it will sound digital, I am well aware of that, but for my uses, that is not very important.



Anybody?


----------



## PodHdBean

the synth effect works you just need to use it correctly.I have no clue how to use it ive just heard it used in patches that sound pretty good but not very useful for me personally


MartinMTL said:


> Anybody?


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

I'm looking to buy one of these magical devices!
The PRO to be exact.
Would this be sensible if I'm looking for great clarity and fullness in my dj0ntz and cleans?

I'm looking for basically every tone Dream Theater has.
Periphery type stuff
Tesseract style cleans
Soaring Polyphia style leads

Would this be available with this device?


----------



## KaOaRoN

Recently got my HD 500 and was going to use it for a noise suppressor/compressor, would it be worth it going the 4 cable method, or would it work just using it in front of the amp?


----------



## WiLD

Anyone have tips on how to improve signal to noise ratio? I'm using reaper to record and the waveforms are all pretty tiny and uniform pretty much like a straight line that's the same thickness the whole time I'm playing, I'm assuming this isn't really normal. Using active emg 81/85-7's if that matters


----------



## leechmasterargentina

MitchellJBurgess said:


> I'm looking to buy one of these magical devices!
> The PRO to be exact.
> Would this be sensible if I'm looking for great clarity and fullness in my dj0ntz and cleans?
> 
> I'm looking for basically every tone Dream Theater has.
> Periphery type stuff
> Tesseract style cleans
> Soaring Polyphia style leads
> 
> Would this be available with this device?



You can achieve that, but it takes time and will to learn how to use this tool. It's really complex as they say.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

WiLD said:


> Anyone have tips on how to improve signal to noise ratio? I'm using reaper to record and the waveforms are all pretty tiny and uniform pretty much like a straight line that's the same thickness the whole time I'm playing, I'm assuming this isn't really normal. Using active emg 81/85-7's if that matters



Are you monitoring it on your computer? If it's coming in fine through your speakers but not working in Reaper, the problem is the routing or your track preferences.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

WiLD said:


> Anyone have tips on how to improve signal to noise ratio? I'm using reaper to record and the waveforms are all pretty tiny and uniform pretty much like a straight line that's the same thickness the whole time I'm playing, I'm assuming this isn't really normal. Using active emg 81/85-7's if that matters



Are you using the S/PDIF out or via USB? If you're using the S/PDIF output, in Global Options there's a setting where you can set the output volume. If you're using POD's ASIO drivers, go to Control Panel and enter the settings of the mentioned driver. There must be options of input volume as well as monitoring level. Also, check Reaper's mixer to see if the input is leveled on 0 db.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

So... At this point in the game, is it pretty much decided that Line 6 wont be giving us any more updates/models for the HD series?

If so... Those lil shits.


----------



## AaronGraves

My bassist let me borrow his Schecter Hellraiser Devil 8, and this is what I did yesterday. Nothing fancy, but it's heavy as hell! What do you guys think? All the tones are 100% POD HD Pro! 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/aaron-graves/drop-f-yeah[/SC]


----------



## MF_Kitten

JoshuaSeaEater said:


> So... At this point in the game, is it pretty much decided that Line 6 wont be giving us any more updates/models for the HD series?
> 
> If so... Those lil shits.



Probably, yeah. I'm guessing we'll see more units with these same models on them for a while. Probably more effects and stuff. Maybe more models, but not on these units.


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

I've submitted ticket to line6 but hoping I might get some help here.

My POD HD is not working when I connect it to my PC, unable to use POD HD edit, etc. I can still use the pedal fine when connecting the guitar and playing, all other features besides USB seem to be working fine. 

Normally when a USB device is connected to windows it will make the sound and windows will search for drivers, none of this happens. I've tried multiple computers/changing the USB cable and still nothing. 

It's as if there is no power coming from the USB connection, like the USB port itself is broken/faulty. Is there anything I can do? 

Are there any detailed schematics so that I can attempt to investigate what's going on internally? Is this a known issue?

Do some units have faulty USB ports? Please help as I really want to use this feature.


----------



## WiLD

leechmasterargentina said:


> Are you using the S/PDIF out or via USB? If you're using the S/PDIF output, in Global Options there's a setting where you can set the output volume. If you're using POD's ASIO drivers, go to Control Panel and enter the settings of the mentioned driver. There must be options of input volume as well as monitoring level. Also, check Reaper's mixer to see if the input is leveled on 0 db.



I have it connected via usb and the volume is fine through my speakers, I'll definitely try changing control panel settings and check the mixer when I get home, thanks a lot


----------



## leechmasterargentina

mr_fruitbowl said:


> I've submitted ticket to line6 but hoping I might get some help here.
> 
> My POD HD is not working when I connect it to my PC, unable to use POD HD edit, etc. I can still use the pedal fine when connecting the guitar and playing, all other features besides USB seem to be working fine.
> 
> Normally when a USB device is connected to windows it will make the sound and windows will search for drivers, none of this happens. I've tried multiple computers/changing the USB cable and still nothing.
> 
> It's as if there is no power coming from the USB connection, like the USB port itself is broken/faulty. Is there anything I can do?
> 
> Are there any detailed schematics so that I can attempt to investigate what's going on internally? Is this a known issue?
> 
> Do some units have faulty USB ports? Please help as I really want to use this feature.



Is there a middle-square in the POD's USB port? That's where the connectors are and lots of people here claims it gets broken easily.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I've been dealing with a broken USB port on mine for a year now. You aren't alone.


----------



## JEngelking

Just picked up a used FBV Express from GC to use with my HD Pro, so now I can Kirk Hammett as much as I desire.


----------



## AaronGraves

You guys are probably tired of me posting stuff haha, but too bad! I'm really digging this 8 string! So heavy! \m/

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/aaron-graves/more-8-heaviness[/SC]


----------



## leechmasterargentina

JEngelking said:


> Just picked up a used FBV Express from GC to use with my HD Pro, so now I can Kirk Hammett as much as I desire.



You mean Kirk Wahmet


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

leechmasterargentina said:


> Is there a middle-square in the POD's USB port? That's where the connectors are and lots of people here claims it gets broken easily.



Thanks for the reply. No, there is no middle square, which comes on 99% of USB ports.

I'm guessing this causes a risk of the positive and negative touching? if they did touch could that be causing my issue? Is the USB screwed?


----------



## Alice AKW

Freshly tweaked guitar and bass tones, new EQ techniques, here is the result

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/getting-somewhere-with-my[/sc]


----------



## leechmasterargentina

mr_fruitbowl said:


> Thanks for the reply. No, there is no middle square, which comes on 99% of USB ports.
> 
> I'm guessing this causes a risk of the positive and negative touching? if they did touch could that be causing my issue? Is the USB screwed?



As you correctly guessed, your USB port is broken. I don't think it even gets into short circuit since connectors are gone. If you have the possibility, try to take it to Line 6 repair. If you're unable, a decent electronics repair shop can do the job. Or even if you're average skilled in soldering, and are a structured person when it comes to dissasembling something, you could gain access to the main board and replace it. Of course, I recommend the other solutions.

Good luck and let us know how did it go.


----------



## AnavarOfficial

been thinking out jumping on the modeling train

The axe fx just look to complex for me 

thinking of throwing a pro x, with a g90 and a matrix 800gtx in a nice little rack and saving my lower back deadlifting my 1960a+b cabs every time we jam.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Kane_Wolf said:


> Freshly tweaked guitar and bass tones, new EQ techniques, here is the result
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/getting-somewhere-with-my[/sc]



You sir are defiantly getting better.


----------



## Venerable Sir

Does anyone run a separate eq pedal in the loop of their POD? I was thinking about running an MXR m-108 to shape the tone a little more.


----------



## HOGANMW

POD's FX loop is a shithole. I run my EHX,ECC82 booster, ISP D2 before POD and 31-band EQ in stereo mode after POD


----------



## Venerable Sir

Same idea I guess. Would running a 10-band eq in the loop or before sending to FOH be worth the price tag of the pedal?


----------



## jimwratt

I'm thinking the HD line has about 12-18 months of current production life until it's replaced with something else based on Line 6 release history? Seem plausible?


----------



## eastguitar

Hi friends!!!

This is my Chrono Trigger OST cover!!!!! Recorded with POD HD Pro.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/estebansoto/elements-chrono-trigger-cover[/SC]

Thanks!!!


----------



## lewis

AaronGraves said:


> You guys are probably tired of me posting stuff haha, but too bad! I'm really digging this 8 string! So heavy! \m/
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/aaron-graves/more-8-heaviness[/SC]



Patch!!!? That tone is sick as .... man!!


----------



## AaronGraves

lewis said:


> Patch!!!? That tone is sick as .... man!!



Haha thanks man!

Here's the patch! 

Line 6 | CustomTone


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

eastguitar said:


> Hi friends!!!
> 
> This is my Chrono Trigger OST cover!!!!! Recorded with POD HD Pro.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/estebansoto/elements-chrono-trigger-cover[/SC]
> 
> Thanks!!!



I want to hug you.


----------



## lewis

AaronGraves said:


> Haha thanks man!
> 
> Here's the patch!
> 
> Line 6 | CustomTone



Thanks brother. I literally got a Pod HD pro yesterday so Im now a very happy customer  

Cheers for the patch


----------



## Lennytron

jmeezle said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/aal-tooth-and-claw-clip[/SC]
> 
> Quick clip to test out some new layered drum samples and try a different Redwirez IR with my HD500 + Ibanez TAM10.



This tone is really good. 

Thanks for putting this up.


----------



## AaronGraves

lewis said:


> Thanks brother. I literally got a Pod HD pro yesterday so Im now a very happy customer
> 
> Cheers for the patch



Hell yeah! HNPD! I'm glad I could help! 

For anyone who's interested, here's a link to my band's page! Modern Weapons


----------



## jimwratt

Possible stupid question:

If the HD500 holds 22 amps and the 500x holds 30, does that mean the remaining 8 amps are 500x exclusives or do you get to pick which ones go on the unit? I haven't been able to find a conclusive answer to that.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

jimwratt said:


> Possible stupid question:
> 
> If the HD500 holds 22 amps and the 500x holds 30, does that mean the remaining 8 amps are 500x exclusives or do you get to pick which ones go on the unit? I haven't been able to find a conclusive answer to that.



That's just a sales gimmick. The HD500 probably came with 22 amps when it was first launched and firmware was in it's first versions.

With the HD500X you are not going to get new amps, pedals, cabs or mics. The only difference between the two is that the HD500X has more processing power (You'll only need it if you use dual lines and throw 2 of everything) and different footswitches with a round backlight. The second feature should be useful only if it gives more durability to footswitches or more visibility in dark stages. Other than that, the HD500 works great, so far footswitches have worked fine and I don't have a problem in viewing lights in dark stages.


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

Line6 responded to me, told me to contact UK centre 

I replaced the USB port myself, however it's still not working. I'm not sure what to do


----------



## leechmasterargentina

mr_fruitbowl said:


> Line6 responded to me, told me to contact UK centre
> 
> I replaced the USB port myself, however it's still not working. I'm not sure what to do



Did you solder the port yourself?

Make sure stain hasn't make a bridge with other tracks. Also, if there's a way, check if somehow Line 6 USB port is routed different. Wouldn't surprise me to see they've attempted to make a "propietary" USB port like their fake Ethernet port converted to Variax or L6 or whatever. I've also seen "propietary" XLR cables for triggers...those damn assholes, trying to .... us up.


----------



## jimwratt

leechmasterargentina said:


> That's just a sales gimmick. The HD500 probably came with 22 amps when it was first launched and firmware was in it's first versions.
> 
> With the HD500X you are not going to get new amps, pedals, cabs or mics. The only difference between the two is that the HD500X has more processing power (You'll only need it if you use dual lines and throw 2 of everything) and different footswitches with a round backlight. The second feature should be useful only if it gives more durability to footswitches or more visibility in dark stages. Other than that, the HD500 works great, so far footswitches have worked fine and I don't have a problem in viewing lights in dark stages.



Those grimey little turds. That simplifies everything.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

https://soundcloud.com/lorenzoofblaskhyrt/divided Guitars by HD Pro


----------



## owl

My patch for HD 500x and Bulb's Rhytm Patch for JamUP PRO.


----------



## PodHdBean

Whats a good plugin or program for loading impulses? i really want to use the pod with external impulses through my laptop.What would be a good program that doesnt take alot of resources ? Ive been using recabinet with mixed results.


----------



## JEngelking

If I ever use impulses, I use LeCab.


----------



## Stealth7

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> https://soundcloud.com/lorenzoofblaskhyrt/divided Guitars by HD Pro



Nice! what amp model were you using for the clean tone?


----------



## eastguitar

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I want to hug you.



Hahahahhaaha, YEAH!!! thanks friend!!!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Just so y'all know, I'm currently working on a new bass patch, based VERY loosely off of Ricky's old 'Grind Bass' patch. I'll have it finished and uploaded by Saturday.


----------



## Convictional

Yesterday I ended up putting together a really nice clean patch.

Put this quick cover up to test it out:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jzanutto/solitude-joe-satriani-cover[/SC]


----------



## GizmoJunior

Convictional said:


> Yesterday I ended up putting together a really nice clean patch.
> 
> Put this quick cover up to test it out:
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jzanutto/solitude-joe-satriani-cover[/SC]



I'm really digging the patch man. Good job! Could you upload it?


----------



## Convictional

Here You Go


----------



## sami50000

Hey, been lurking this thread for quite a while, lot of great info on here.

Anyway, I've been doing some searching and couldn't really find a solution to the problem I am having, so I am hoping you guys could help me out. I am using a Pod HD bean/desktop, which works fine, but the problem is more with the HD Edit software. And before anything else, according to the Line6 Monkey thing, everything is up to date to the most recent version. 

When downloading patches from the Customtone website designed for the HD500 (.h5e) and opening them with the POD Edit software, it sometimes gives me this error message: "Invalid data found in one or more patches. These patches have been named "New Tone (Reset)" (see attachment). This doesn't happen with all patches, but quite a few. I've tried changing the file extension to .hbe as well which has not solved the problem. This happens regardless of whether my POD is attached to the computer or not. 

I understand the reason for this has something to do with the patch including controls that the desktop version doesn't have, but I don't see why this should make a difference when simply opening the file with the HD edit software without the unit being attached to the computer. 

Has any other HD desktop user had this problem and is there any way of bypassing it? It is quite annoying as it limits the amount of usable patches available for me by quite a bit, and I don't particularly want to "upgrade" to a HD500 seeing as it is exactly the same unit.

Thanks for any assistance and I apologize if this has been asked before!


----------



## constepatdyak

have you tried using jzab's pod hd conversion software?


----------



## sami50000

constepatdyak said:


> have you tried using jzab's pod hd conversion software?



Haha I don't know how I hadn't found that earlier. It seems to fix my problem. Thanks for helping me out!


----------



## owl

new video, guys, this time it's Treadplate on pod vs Treadplate on BIAS
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ez507rxddek


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wow, BIAS sounded like it had absolutely no cut there.


----------



## BaptizedBurning

sami50000 said:


> Hey, been lurking this thread for quite a while, lot of great info on here.
> 
> Anyway, I've been doing some searching and couldn't really find a solution to the problem I am having, so I am hoping you guys could help me out. I am using a Pod HD bean/desktop, which works fine, but the problem is more with the HD Edit software. And before anything else, according to the Line6 Monkey thing, everything is up to date to the most recent version.
> 
> When downloading patches from the Customtone website designed for the HD500 (.h5e) and opening them with the POD Edit software, it sometimes gives me this error message: "Invalid data found in one or more patches. These patches have been named "New Tone (Reset)" (see attachment). This doesn't happen with all patches, but quite a few. I've tried changing the file extension to .hbe as well which has not solved the problem. This happens regardless of whether my POD is attached to the computer or not.
> 
> I understand the reason for this has something to do with the patch including controls that the desktop version doesn't have, but I don't see why this should make a difference when simply opening the file with the HD edit software without the unit being attached to the computer.
> 
> Has any other HD desktop user had this problem and is there any way of bypassing it? It is quite annoying as it limits the amount of usable patches available for me by quite a bit, and I don't particularly want to "upgrade" to a HD500 seeing as it is exactly the same unit.
> 
> Thanks for any assistance and I apologize if this has been asked before!



I ran into this problem too. The error only seems to happen on older patches and all the ones uploaded after 2011 or so worked fine.


----------



## BaptizedBurning

Ok so I just got the POD HD bean yesterday and need some help with one thing. I connected it to my Mesa Mini with the guitar going into the POD input, and then the left output to the amp's effects Return. I changed the PODs output to Stack Power Amp. It sounds great and all, but the amp buzzes a lot when doing it this way. I tried the same thing on my 5150 and the buzzing was worse. A noise gate in the signal didn't have any effect. There's no buzz when going into the front of the amp, but it doesn't sound as good either. I know there's a 4CM out there for the bean, but all I wanna do is run the POD patches through a power amp and a cab. 

Is there something I'm doing wrong or any other settings I need to change? Do I need to run the signal through a DI box or something?

Sorry if this has been asked before. I looked around on Google but most everything only relates to the HD500 and not the bean.


----------



## Malkav

I was screwing around with the looper on my POD and made this short clip, it's just a couple of layers and lot's of delays and what not which is then sped up by having the 1/2 speed on when making the takes and then reversing it.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/chad-adam-browne/sparkly-loop-thing[/SC]

Does anyone else ever just sit around for hours making loops and then reversing them just to see what effect it has on different progressions?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Malkav said:


> I was screwing around with the looper on my POD and made this short clip, it's just a couple of layers and lot's of delays and what not which is then sped up by having the 1/2 speed on when making the takes and then reversing it.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/chad-adam-browne/sparkly-loop-thing[/SC]
> 
> Does anyone else ever just sit around for hours making loops and then reversing them just to see what effect it has on different progressions?



To be honest, I never used the looper. Can you reverse and add different layers?


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Hey guys, Im wondering...Do any of you use cab sims when in stack poweramp mode? For me it just creates massive amounts of fizz and just using the pre amp sounds way better.

Another question: Ive got it hooked to the power amp section of my amp through the fx return. When I set the 1/4 out to ' amp' it cuts out a great deal of volume, but not on 'line'. So what is happening here?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Hey guys, Im wondering...Do any of you use cab sims when in stack poweramp mode? For me it just creates massive amounts of fizz and just using the pre amp sounds way better.
> 
> Another question: Ive got it hooked to the power amp section of my amp through the fx return. When I set the 1/4 out to ' amp' it cuts out a great deal of volume, but not on 'line'. So what is happening here?



As stated in the manual, the 'amp' switch setting is designed to plug it into the input plug of the amp. That is, signal is way low because it's entering the pre-amp stage of your amp. When you're sending the signal to the power amp stage of your amp, switch should go in 'line' because then the POD is sending a pre-amplified signal, as if it was coming from the pre-amp stage of your amp.

As regards to the previous question, at first, even though I was sending the signal through the power amp and using 'Stack Pwr Amp' output setting, I was using cab emulation since I wasn't able to find a decent, not fizzy sound without a cab. Now that I use the mid-focus EQ after the amp, I don't use a cab and I've got a decent sound. I've experimented little with pre-amps in the POD since I got little gain on them, but since I started getting high gain patches by using the Screamer before the amp, I should try getting hi-gain patches using the Pre-amp versions. I've also avoided that since my live amp is not a tube head, so I wouldn't get any distortion from the power amp stage of my live amp, therefore I make all the distortion with models in the POD.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Thanks! that was some helpful info.


----------



## Lord Voldemort

I worked on this today, I think it sounds really good. All sounds with a POD HD PRO, besides the strings which are a free VST called virtuoso. 

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/david-mcd/psl[/sc]


----------



## Convictional

leechmasterargentina said:


> To be honest, I never used the looper. Can you reverse and add different layers?



Yes. You can also half/double the playback speed (depending on how you record it).

I only use the looper when I have my foot switch hooked up (which I never do). It comes in handy for jamming.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

You guys have some great patches going on in here. I can't seem to make my patches sound thick and mushy without having that fizzy sound going on like here:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/micahchaney/i-found-a-hole-in-my-pocket[/SC]


----------



## leechmasterargentina

4/8/2014 Firmware update:

_*POD HD500 RELEASE NOTES v2.31.00 * 

POD HD500 Flash Memory v2.31 is a FREE firmware update for all POD HD500 users. 

This release addresses an issue with audio feedback that could potentially occur when changing patches with a specific combination of settings. *It is strongly recommended that all users install this update as soon as possible. * 

Although there should be no sonic impact to existing patches as a result of this update, it is recommended that you connect to the POD HD500 Edit application and back up any patches you may wish to keep as a precaution._

Ok, no new amps or significant changes, but I've experienced this problem like 10 times since I bought the HD500 in 2012. I bought this board because of all of its capabilities plus their updates, but Line 6 has dissapointed me a lot because of their LATE if not non-existing solutions, not to say new amps.

I've experienced this sometimes when playing at home and changed patches while I had my guitar strings ringing. It also happened once when I was rehearsing with my band. I remember I had tried to memorize that if it happened while I was playing live, I should change fast to another patch and go back again.

Now, they took at least 2 YEARS to solve this. I'm still waiting them to solve the problem when you change setlists on HD500 Edit and saves patches in a different setlist from what it's chosen, therefore overwriting other patches.


----------



## Stijnson

Yeah I think I had this happen to me a bunch of times too, scared the crap out of me when I had headphones on. Like the first time I saw that exorcist girl video where you have to concentrate on the screen and suddenly she pops up and screams!

But yeah, loving those new amp models and that they finally changed the EQ's to have hz instead of %, ahum....


----------



## Stijnson

Lord Voldemort said:


> I worked on this today, I think it sounds really good. All sounds with a POD HD PRO, besides the strings which are a free VST called virtuoso.
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/david-mcd/psl[/sc]


 
Sounds good man, do you by any chance like Jason Becker?  Stupid question, the man is a legend  But I seem to hear some influence of his in your playing, which is always a good thing!


----------



## Lord Voldemort

Stijnson said:


> Sounds good man, do you by any chance like Jason Becker?  Stupid question, the man is a legend  But I seem to hear some influence of his in your playing, which is always a good thing!



Cheers man! Yeah, I love Jason Becker. I love whammy bar shredding in general, really.


----------



## that short guy

came up with a new clean patch today let me know what you guys think of it

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/hauntingly-beautiful[/SC]


----------



## JEngelking

that short guy said:


> came up with a new clean patch today let me know what you guys think of it
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/hauntingly-beautiful[/SC]



Sounds great, very nice!


----------



## Leuchty

Any chance of sharing some details of that clean patch Short Guy?


----------



## JEngelking

^ Seconded.


----------



## that short guy

CYBERSYN said:


> Any chance of sharing some details of that clean patch Short Guy?



Yeah no problem man here are the screen shots of it in the editor.


----------



## Leuchty

Nice one! Cheers!

Im gonna try this tonight. What guitar are you using? Sounds like a single coil in there.


----------



## bcolville

Anyone know if the quality of the dry out is good enough for reamping? I want to use the pod for getting the performance down at a reasonable playing level then sending that di through an amp.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

bcolville said:


> Anyone know if the quality of the dry out is good enough for reamping? I want to use the pod for getting the performance down at a reasonable playing level then sending that di through an amp.



Yeah. That's the purpose of it.


----------



## that short guy

CYBERSYN said:


> Nice one! Cheers!
> 
> Im gonna try this tonight. What guitar are you using? Sounds like a single coil in there.



I used an EC-1000fr with EMG 57/66. most of it was done with the 66 but the little "lead" part at the beginning was in the middle position. seriously can't speak enough about these pickups. 

the patch itself is really touch sensitive so I dialed the volume knobs back maybe to 8.5 on both to take away the harshness and make them a little more round.


----------



## Alice AKW

Here's a demo of my latest Lead Patch 

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/lead-test[/sc]


----------



## Stijnson

^^^Sounds good man! Care to share some info on the patch? It sounds very dynamic which for me has been a problem achieving with the pod for leads.


----------



## Alice AKW

Stijnson said:


> ^^^Sounds good man! Care to share some info on the patch? It sounds very dynamic which for me has been a problem achieving with the pod for leads.



My biggest secret is that I never use a compressor ^^


----------



## Lord Voldemort

I think I finally found a decent, organic lead tone with the POD HD Pro, which I've been struggling to find for a while...

I blended a Fireball with a lower gain amp (I forget which one) to really help with the little nuances...


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Hey guys, as I've mentioned before on here the USB port on my pod is broken. So I just picked up a Scarlet 2i2 and I want to record DI's with it and then reamp with my Pod. Any information on how to do this?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Hey guys, as I've mentioned before on here the USB port on my pod is broken. So I just picked up a Scarlet 2i2 and I want to record DI's with it and then reamp with my Pod. Any information on how to do this?



Well, that scarlett johannson interface doesn't has a S/PDIF input. I haven't tried this, but you could do the following:

Unless your patch is dual-amped, take the entire chain to the left (Make it dual, but left the other chain empty and without an amp. In the mixer, make sure one chain is panned hard left, and the other hard right. Then connect the two analog outputs of the POD to the two analog inputs of the Scarlett. In your DAW, record into two separated mono channels, one taking the left input and the other the right input.

In theory, you could record the wet processed channel as well as a dry unprocessed signal straight from your guitar in one take with this method. If this doesn't work, you could try getting a dry signal from the FX Send.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Oh I'm just plugging straight into my Scarlet for the DI's. I was more so wondering about the reamping process.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Oh I'm just plugging straight into my Scarlet for the DI's. I was more so wondering about the reamping process.



Oh yeah, you know I'd like to "plug" into Scarlett Johannson 

As I mentioned before, in your DAW record 2 mono tracks; one channel being the processed signal of the POD and the other the unprocessed dry signal which also comes from the POD, but clean straight from the guitar. After that, you can throw a guitar/amp/cab VST in the clean recording and work it out, then see if you keep the POD's sound or the reamped one. You can also make different sorts of crazy stuff, like set up the same chain both in left and right chains of the POD, but leave one chain with cab emulation and the other one without cab emulation, then add a cab VST to see if you can get a better sound.

To be honest, I haven't done the stuff I mentioned before, but I'd do that in case I wanted to reamp.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Well I want to use my POD as the reamping "amp". But I want to be able to tweak things on my patches as I need to. 
Regardless, thank you for the help man. +rep


----------



## leechmasterargentina

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Well I want to use my POD as the reamping "amp". But I want to be able to tweak things on my patches as I need to.
> Regardless, thank you for the help man. +rep



By having a dry clean signal recorded you can do that too. You'll just have to plug the outputs of the scarlet to the input (Line) of the POD.


----------



## Stijnson

Decided to re-visit my POD HD after having a little break from it because I was achieving better tones with VST's. Or atleast I got good tones faster using VST's. This is thus a tone test using the Bomber uber sim, which has always been my favorite. It just sounds the most 'real' for high gain. Excuse the sloppy playing, but what do you guys think? 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/pod-hd-bogner-tone-test-bomber-uber[/SC]


----------



## TheHumanMeat

I dropped my Pod and the input jack is now loose and need help to fix it. The pictures and description are in this thread. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/268387-line6-pod-hd-need-help.html


----------



## Oreo_Death

Question regarding POD HD Pro hardware. Where could I order a replacement knob for my HD Pro? Mine was used when I bought it and it is missing a knob (one of the 4 "main" knobs) and although its no big deal, it's still my precious and I want to make sure it looks complete haha.

Anyone know where I could get some knobs? I would even settle for just getting a whole new replacement set of them because you never know


----------



## Alice AKW

Testing out the pod in some new mixes, guitars and bass all POD with a little post-processing on the bass.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/mixing-the-br00tz[/SC]


----------



## slothrop

Stijnson said:


> Decided to re-visit my POD HD after having a little break from it because I was achieving better tones with VST's. Or atleast I got good tones faster using VST's. This is thus a tone test using the Bomber uber sim, which has always been my favorite. It just sounds the most 'real' for high gain. Excuse the sloppy playing, but what do you guys think?
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/pod-hd-bogner-tone-test-bomber-uber[/SC]


Sounds nice, the Bomber can make some crushing tones it's my favorite as well. I have a couple Bomber patches on customtone from back when I purchased but have a new one that blows them away.


----------



## Santuzzo

Lord Voldemort said:


> I think I finally found a decent, organic lead tone with the POD HD Pro, which I've been struggling to find for a while...
> 
> I blended a Fireball with a lower gain amp (I forget which one) to really help with the little nuances...



Very nice tone and awesome playing!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Stijnson said:


> Decided to re-visit my POD HD after having a little break from it because I was achieving better tones with VST's. Or atleast I got good tones faster using VST's. This is thus a tone test using the Bomber uber sim, which has always been my favorite. It just sounds the most 'real' for high gain. Excuse the sloppy playing, but what do you guys think?



That's pretty sweet - I'm using the uber exclusively now for my heavy tones.
Here's another example of the uber, and the bass is also done with HD500: https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/document-8b


----------



## Allealex

Hi guys, I'm having some problems with my Pod: when my Pod is connected and I try to run Reaper, it suddently crushes and I have to close it. It's kinda weird because when the Pod isn't connected it works perfectly


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Allealex said:


> Hi guys, I'm having some problems with my Pod: when my Pod is connected and I try to run Reaper, it suddently crushes and I have to close it. It's kinda weird because when the Pod isn't connected it works perfectly



There must be some kind of conflict with ASIO drivers. Make sure you're using the latest POD drivers and make sure to choose the POD's ASIO drivers in Reaper.


----------



## Masquerade

Hey guys!

I'm thinking of investing some money into the POD HD Pro.
Would a setup of using the Pod with a Mackie SRM550 work?

Also, I don't know if its been covered yet (Haven't searched the forums) but how to you setup a footswitch for the Pod?

Any help would be terrific, thanks!


----------



## Oreo_Death

Allealex said:


> Hi guys, I'm having some problems with my Pod: when my Pod is connected and I try to run Reaper, it suddently crushes and I have to close it. It's kinda weird because when the Pod isn't connected it works perfectly



What POD system are you using? I have an HD Pro that I run DI my computer. I have no issues with Reaper.

To clarify, is it your POD that crashes or Reaper?


----------



## Allealex

Oreo_Death said:


> What POD system are you using? I have an HD Pro that I run DI my computer. I have no issues with Reaper.
> 
> To clarify, is it your POD that crashes or Reaper?



I have the 500 and it's Reaper that crashes but it's really weird 'cause it has always worked well until January


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Allealex said:


> I have the 500 and it's Reaper that crashes but it's really weird 'cause it has always worked well until January



Uninstall and reinstall.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

https://soundcloud.com/user8576358/nightmares
Finally able to record. Let me know what you guys think. The drums are a bit too loud. Already fixed that though.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

when it comes to the amps that are preset to 100% master in the dep's, do you guys leave it or turn it down and sacrifice gain?


----------



## ZachK

Anyone ever experienced the problem of their Pod endlessly rebooting itself after turning it on?

Mines doing that right now, L6 support has been little help. I may move on from the Pod and sell it.

Also anyone ever had trouble installing drivers on a Mac? I've uninstalled and installed them abuot 5 times in the last two days, and it still says I need to update them


----------



## leechmasterargentina

ZachK said:


> Anyone ever experienced the problem of their Pod endlessly rebooting itself after turning it on?
> 
> Mines doing that right now, L6 support has been little help. I may move on from the Pod and sell it.
> 
> Also anyone ever had trouble installing drivers on a Mac? I've uninstalled and installed them abuot 5 times in the last two days, and it still says I need to update them



After updating firmware, you must delete/set to default the setlists, as well as to recalibrate the foot pedal. That'll get rid of the reboot issue. You'll find the procedures on how to do this at Line 6's forums.


----------



## ZachK

leechmasterargentina said:


> After updating firmware, you must delete/set to default the setlists, as well as to recalibrate the foot pedal. That'll get rid of the reboot issue. You'll find the procedures on how to do this at Line 6's forums.



Tried that but got no results sadly.

If it costs more than it's worth to repair I'll sell it for an Axe FX or Kemper


----------



## leechmasterargentina

ZachK said:


> Tried that but got no results sadly.
> 
> If it costs more than it's worth to repair I'll sell it for an Axe FX or Kemper



Try re-updating firmware then, and reset setlists and footpedal. You could try rolling back firmware as well, but latest firmware works fine.


----------



## Zei

Hey guys! So I got a tone I really liked out of the HD500 after combining two separate tones while quad-tracking. I still need to find a good lead tone, but what I have isn't too bad. 

Everything is done with the HD500 and my guitar (bass is my guitar as well, sadly). It's not 100% finished yet, but my computer is acting stupid so I can't do too much else to it right now.

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/enhalo/paracosm[/sc]


----------



## IdentityDevice

I hate to be "that guy" lol but I was using a pod hd and recently got an eleven rack after fighting with the line 6 fizz and I noticed the difference immediately. I did a few comparisons if anyone is interested just let me know. I've been going back and rerecording all my stuff with the 11 and I listen every time and I just can't believe how much better the eleven rack sounds. I still think the pod is a good tool and sounds pretty decent but when I a/b them the difference is ridiculous almost lol I got it brand new on ebay with the expansion pack for $400 without protools and they made a standalone editor for it so if anyone is thinking about making a switch to something else i'd definitely give the eleven rack a chance.


----------



## ZachK

leechmasterargentina said:


> Try re-updating firmware then, and reset setlists and footpedal. You could try rolling back firmware as well, but latest firmware works fine.



Unplugged it at took it to my tech, when I plugged it in at his place it worked totally fine. 

Opened Monkey to see that it finally recognized I update the drivers, and I jsut update the flash memory. 

Should have some recordings up next week I hope.

Any one have any advice to get a good After The Burial tone? Something from the In Dreams era?


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Shall we set a rule, whenever you post a clip, you share the patches right away?


----------



## straymond

I'm in the process of upping my rig as I've begun rehearsing with a new drummer.

I'm currently running my HD500 in the return-input of my valveking.
I just got a 412 cab for free and wondered if I could up my game with a power amp.

any pointers on this?


----------



## jimwratt

That would be the same logic as your current set up. What kind of cab is it?


----------



## straymond

The cab isn't too much to write home about.
It's a marshall 412 that was used together with a valvestate-head.
I thought it could a be a good opportunity to check out some other rig-solutions


----------



## longi

It would be a much bigger sound than than the Peavey if the Peavey was a 1x12 or 2x12 combo. What is the Peavey amp? You could always 4 cable yourself up and have a couple more options to hand. What sort of power amp would you be looking at?


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

As jimwratt said it would be pretty close to your current setup. I use a mesa 50/50. It is nice being able to use both L/R channels into the stereo power amp, even if just to have two separate volumes. Plus it's easier than lugging around a head with your POD. Does the 50/50 sound better than a valveking power section? One would think, but i really don't know.

If the valveking is doing OK, i would look at upgrading your cab first. The pod's preamp-only models sounds great through tube power and some V30's. That's what i'm using and it sounds very amp-like. Keeps up with my other guitarists high end tube heads in both tone and bandmix. The cab makes a really big difference on tone, more than any power amp IMO


----------



## straymond

thanks for the reply, guys!

It's a valvking 112 50watt combo.
can the cab be driven by the valveking, maybe?


----------



## sage

The cab can be driven by the Valve King. Unplug the speaker, make sure the ohms match, and plug it in to your free 4x12. Should sound godlike compared to the open back combo.

The HD500 will probably sound better through the power section of the Valve King than it will through most solid state power amp solutions.

Some folks build a head cabinet for their combo guts so they can ditch the 1x12 combo format for portability. This is not a bad option. 

If you can sell the VK combo or trade it for another tube head or tube power amp, that might be an upgrade. Especially if it allows you to run the HD500 in 4CM and gets you some actual tube preamp action rather than just the amp sims on the Pod. 

If I were in your situation, I'd build a head cabinet for the guts of the VK combo and see how I liked that as a solution. When it comes right down to it, most tube power amps are nearly as heavy as a tube head due to the transformer requirements being the same for both, so you generally only save a little size, but not much in the way of weight. They also usually cost about the same as a head.


----------



## Deadnightshade

I've been trying to tone match this clip from bulb 

https://soundcloud.com/iambulb/axefx-ii-firmware-10-test-bulb

using a modified version of meambobbo's last periphery patch

For the life of me I can't understand if the bass is too much and if the high end is right.

Can someone try the patch and give me an opinion?

The patch is for the desktop version,and I'm emulating the pad switch by dropping the gain of a studio EQ to -18 db. I'm using the compressor's gain as input boost if I'm using another guitar and I find it lacks bite.Input 2 is mic , and z=3.5k.Guitar is rg8 with d-activator for the bridge.


----------



## PodHdBean

don't they both have fizz though ?


IdentityDevice said:


> I hate to be "that guy" lol but I was using a pod hd and recently got an eleven rack after fighting with the line 6 fizz and I noticed the difference immediately. I did a few comparisons if anyone is interested just let me know. I've been going back and rerecording all my stuff with the 11 and I listen every time and I just can't believe how much better the eleven rack sounds. I still think the pod is a good tool and sounds pretty decent but when I a/b them the difference is ridiculous almost lol I got it brand new on ebay with the expansion pack for $400 without protools and they made a standalone editor for it so if anyone is thinking about making a switch to something else i'd definitely give the eleven rack a chance.


----------



## IdentityDevice

PodHdBean said:


> don't they both have fizz though ?



yes they both have fizz but the pod just sounds unnatural in comparison. I guess it's just one of those things that you just have to compare for yourself. the 11r fizz seems like it's more part of the natural tone or something. The pod fizz just makes it sound digital. Hard to explain I guess. But I didn't expect it to be such a big difference and now my pod is just collecting dust. Gonna keep it I think in case I travel and need something really compact but.......this is all just my opinion of course  

https://soundcloud.com/identitydevice/pod-hd-vs-eleven-rack

https://soundcloud.com/identitydevice/eleven-rack-vs-pod-hd-slo

https://soundcloud.com/identitydevice/bogner-ecstacy-11r-vs-bogner


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

IdentityDevice said:


> yes they both have fizz but the pod just sounds unnatural in comparison. I guess it's just one of those things that you just have to compare for yourself. the 11r fizz seems like it's more part of the natural tone or something. The pod fizz just makes it sound digital. Hard to explain I guess. But I didn't expect it to be such a big difference and now my pod is just collecting dust. Gonna keep it I think in case I travel and need something really compact but.......this is all just my opinion of course
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/identitydevice/pod-hd-vs-eleven-rack
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/identitydevice/eleven-rack-vs-pod-hd-slo
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/identitydevice/bogner-ecstacy-11r-vs-bogner



Ah this again...

We had a discussion on this a couple of pages back, remember? I still think you can't justify the raw comparisons. The last clip, without using same models, the 11R does sound better indeed IMO, but the POD patch could be A LOT BETTER. My argument remains: you are just unable to create a good POD patch just as fast as you create a good 11R patch...


----------



## straymond

thanks a lot for your suggestion, guys!
Are there some simple instructions out there on how to build a head cab for the guts of my valveking?


----------



## IdentityDevice

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Ah this again...
> 
> We had a discussion on this a couple of pages back, remember? I still think you can't justify the raw comparisons. The last clip, without using same models, the 11R does sound better indeed IMO, but the POD patch could be A LOT BETTER. My argument remains: you are just unable to create a good POD patch just as fast as you create a good 11R patch...



The 11r patch could be a lot better too. The 11r has had more punch and bite and has been more direct and in your face every time i've recorded with it. It's more full and the line 6 always sounds like it has a blanket over it in comparison. I have heard it sound great but I can always tell when i'm listening to Pod clips. I mean most of the time. A lot of the comments that others left on the comparison clips were similar about the pod clips....people would say stuff like it sounds like a pod or something like that. 

I know that pod owners of course will defend it with their life and I defended it hard as well. Hell i'm even one of the group administrators for the podhd group on facebook, but the first time I strummed a chord after plugging in the 11r I felt and heard the difference. It was inspiring to play. Now after rerecording tracks for my album that i'm working on and hearing the difference I am just blown away by the difference in sound quality. But the pod can sound good and all. 

It doesn't really matter in the long run. It's all about having fun. I'm definitely not trying to argue with you or anything  Just fought and fought with the pod and loved the 11r the moment I plugged in and still do and I would just like to share in the experience i've had in case others would like to give it a try as well.....and for the same price lol


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Listen to Ola's POD HD song on YouTube, then tell me the HD has too much fizz. It sounds exactly like the guitars on the album, which were all done using real amps. I've got plenty of bones to pick with the HD series, but if you tweak the amps right, they sound perfectly natural in a mix.


----------



## sage

Step by Step Head Cabinet Build - Forums

I'd probably not bother with the Tolex and either stain the cab and lacquer it or hit it with some truck bedliner. 

If you're not as handy with the tools as that guy is and don't want to arse about with making box joints, a simple dado joint would do just fine.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

IdentityDevice said:


> The 11r patch could be a lot better too. The 11r has had more punch and bite and has been more direct and in your face every time i've recorded with it. It's more full and the line 6 always sounds like it has a blanket over it in comparison. I have heard it sound great but I can always tell when i'm listening to Pod clips. I mean most of the time. A lot of the comments that others left on the comparison clips were similar about the pod clips....people would say stuff like it sounds like a pod or something like that.
> 
> I know that pod owners of course will defend it with their life and I defended it hard as well. Hell i'm even one of the group administrators for the podhd group on facebook, but the first time I strummed a chord after plugging in the 11r I felt and heard the difference. It was inspiring to play. Now after rerecording tracks for my album that i'm working on and hearing the difference I am just blown away by the difference in sound quality. But the pod can sound good and all.
> 
> It doesn't really matter in the long run. It's all about having fun. I'm definitely not trying to argue with you or anything  Just fought and fought with the pod and loved the 11r the moment I plugged in and still do and I would just like to share in the experience i've had in case others would like to give it a try as well.....and for the same price lol



Man, at this point, 11R as well as POD HD and AXE FX are great and valid tools to create music. Even now, how great a song is depends on how good the musician is. Of course, better tools will make it great, but I think the Ola example is great in the sense that being a good musician (which includes the taste to get good tones) makes the POD HD soung great, and I bet he'd do the same with an 11R.

The good thing is that you have the chance to have different tools to work with, and that's the good thing, like having different guitars, but I don't think that means the POD HD sucks and the 11R doesn't.


----------



## straymond

awesome! I'll check out my woodsupplier next week


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Tried using the Engl preamp model at last's night gig for the first time. I have always used treadplate for my main rhythm stuff. I think i still like the treadplate tone better, especially since it complement's my other guitarist's splawn more. The Engl is a bit more marshally so it's more similar to the splawn, whereas the treadplate sits in a different spot in the mix.

What's cool is i've started using the setlists to make it easy to try out different amps within the context of this band. Each setlist has all my patches for the band, and are identical across the setlists except for swapping out the preamp models.

So setlist A is using the treadplate model for all my rhythm patches, setlist B might be all soldano rhythm patches, setlist C might be all engl rhythm patches, and so on, but the exact same bank patterns for each. That way i can easily switch amps at any time just by switching setlists, but all other effects remain the same. 

This might be kinda stating the obvious, but it's really allowed me to explore the other models in a practical fashion (e.g. in a band setting) without too much tweaking.


----------



## RedSkull

Still using the POD HD for death metal. I just poured and recorded this groovy death song. Even if you're not a big fan of the genre I suggest you take a listen at about 2:00. Best riff I've recorded in while IMO


----------



## MF_Kitten

IdentityDevice said:


> The 11r patch could be a lot better too. The 11r has had more punch and bite and has been more direct and in your face every time i've recorded with it. It's more full and the line 6 always sounds like it has a blanket over it in comparison. I have heard it sound great but I can always tell when i'm listening to Pod clips. I mean most of the time. A lot of the comments that others left on the comparison clips were similar about the pod clips....people would say stuff like it sounds like a pod or something like that.
> 
> I know that pod owners of course will defend it with their life and I defended it hard as well. Hell i'm even one of the group administrators for the podhd group on facebook, but the first time I strummed a chord after plugging in the 11r I felt and heard the difference. It was inspiring to play. Now after rerecording tracks for my album that i'm working on and hearing the difference I am just blown away by the difference in sound quality. But the pod can sound good and all.
> 
> It doesn't really matter in the long run. It's all about having fun. I'm definitely not trying to argue with you or anything  Just fought and fought with the pod and loved the 11r the moment I plugged in and still do and I would just like to share in the experience i've had in case others would like to give it a try as well.....and for the same price lol



The reason for this is that Line 6 sucks at cab impulses. They just don't get it at all. I notice a huge difference between pod hd and 11r if i just use impulses instead. I really love the sound from my pod. It's just a shame the impulses are CRAP.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

IdentityDevice said:


> The 11r patch could be a lot better too. The 11r has had more punch and bite and has been more direct and in your face every time i've recorded with it. It's more full and the line 6 always sounds like it has a blanket over it in comparison. I have heard it sound great but I can always tell when i'm listening to Pod clips. I mean most of the time. A lot of the comments that others left on the comparison clips were similar about the pod clips....people would say stuff like it sounds like a pod or something like that.
> 
> I know that pod owners of course will defend it with their life and I defended it hard as well. Hell i'm even one of the group administrators for the podhd group on facebook, but the first time I strummed a chord after plugging in the 11r I felt and heard the difference. It was inspiring to play. Now after rerecording tracks for my album that i'm working on and hearing the difference I am just blown away by the difference in sound quality. But the pod can sound good and all.
> 
> It doesn't really matter in the long run. It's all about having fun. I'm definitely not trying to argue with you or anything  Just fought and fought with the pod and loved the 11r the moment I plugged in and still do and I would just like to share in the experience i've had in case others would like to give it a try as well.....and for the same price lol



No need to argue indeed, but I think we just need to establish the fact the POD HD(X) and each generation before it doesn't sound great 'fresh out of the box' and leave it at that.

However, using it as a pre amp for a power amp, it doesn't take a lot to get an awesome tone.


----------



## Stijnson

I'll agree with MF_kitten, line 6's selection of IR's is just pretty terrible. They really let themselves down there. I tried to find similar IRs in my huge library and the ones that sounded most similar to the POD ones, are the ones I would never ever use. 

The IR to me defines maybe half, if not more, of the tone. Considering that many people use the POD to record, it is pretty easy to use a patch with an external IR. This way you'll get very good tones, especially if you also know how to dial out some of the fizzy spots with the POD eq. But even choosing the right IR can eliminate the fizz. 
I've recently been using some of the free Ownhammer Bogner IR's, which are instantly awesome. I would love to hear the axe fx or 11r run through the POD's IR's, I doubt that will give good results!

So maybe the 11r has less fizz, but to me that just means it might take longer to achieve a similar tone with the POD because you have to dial out the fizz. Once its gone however, its a fair battle. The comparison clips IdentityDevice posted are not the best example of the POD's capabilities.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

RedSkull said:


> Still using the POD HD for death metal. I just poured and recorded this groovy death song. Even if you're not a big fan of the genre I suggest you take a listen at about 2:00. Best riff I've recorded in while IMO




Does this mix have bass? The guitars sound great but are super loud.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

There are couple combinations of cabs on the Pod that actually sound decent. I really like the Uber+121Rbn and XXL+ 57on axis together.


----------



## Deadnightshade

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> . I really like the Uber+121Rbn and XXL+ 57on axis together.



I think the mics should be the other way around to have them phase corrected, at least thats what fuss meambobbo made before dumping the pod for the kemper


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams




----------



## jmeezle

[SC]http://soundcloud.com/jm2484/tam10-alternate-tuning-clip[/SC]

I've always been a fan of alternate tunings so I tried a few things with my 8 in this clip. I ended up tuning my G string to A which gave me EBEADABE and allowed me to create this dissonant/shrill chord that you hear in the first riff. I used my HD500 for this as well. Enjoy!


----------



## lewis

jmeezle said:


> [SC]http://soundcloud.com/jm2484/tam10-alternate-tuning-clip[/SC]
> 
> I've always been a fan of alternate tunings so I tried a few things with my 8 in this clip. I ended up tuning my G string to A which gave me EBEADABE and allowed me to create this dissonant/shrill chord that you hear in the first riff. I used my HD500 for this as well. Enjoy!



Patch!!!!?!...


----------



## jmeezle

lewis said:


> Patch!!!!?!...



http://www.oep.se/Crap/Olahandjobpatch.hre

I'm using it w/ Redwirez Engl 4x12 IR... can't remember exactly the mic combination that I used. I think it might have been a SM57 and either a Royer or Neuman U87.


----------



## Kristianx510

Asking this for a friend so sorry if this is a dumb question. But how do you connect an HD500X to an interface through SPDIF? He is connecting the out of the HD to the in of his Scarlett 18i20, but getting no sound.


----------



## RickyCigs

Kristianx510 said:


> Asking this for a friend so sorry if this is a dumb question. But how do you connect an HD500X to an interface through SPDIF? He is connecting the out of the HD to the in of his Scarlett 18i20, but getting no sound.



Is the spdif set up in the daw as well as Scarlett Mix Control? I have the same interface.


----------



## RickyCigs

Paolosev91 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> my thought on Path B being processed before Path A may be partially wrong.
> Switching between my 2 patches I felt I had more delay when I had pre-effects in Path A and post in Path B and less delay when viceversa.
> So I thought that the pod processes Path B before Path A!
> 
> Now I decided to try a different configuration (even less latency!!!!!!!).
> Instead of using the fx loop return of the pod, I am using its Aux in.
> Seems strange, but except from a 4db loss (easily corrected adding +4db at the pod mixer), it has more or less the same noise level, but less latency!
> Then I built my 2 patches, 1) input1:guitar input2:aux with pre-effects in Path A and post in Path B, 2) vice-versa.
> And also now the tuner works without chaing patch! ;-)
> 
> What did I discover? I have even less latency then when using pod's fx loop return, and solution 1) gives me even less latency then solution 2)
> 
> Try it, you may be surprised of how responsive will be your pod in 4cm mode now!
> 
> My thought (I am not 100% sure about that, just wondering...) is that the pod was programmed by line6 to process the signals I am using in this sequence:
> Path A -> Path B -> Fx loop return signal. (seems like line6 programmed the pod giving less priority to the fx loop signal)
> 
> If true, this may confirm why when I am using fx loop return on Path A I have less latency than using it in Path B!
> The pod did Path A -> Path B -> Fx loop return -> Path A (4 processing "steps") ,
> instead of Path A-> Path B -> Fx loop -> Path A -> Path B (5 "steps").
> 
> And it may also confirm why I am getting less latency using no Fx loop, and even less when using pre-effects on Path A.
> pre-effects in B, post in A: pod does Path B->Path A-> Path B (3 "steps")
> pre-effects in A, post in B: pod does Path A->Path B (2 "steps"!!!).
> 
> My thoughts on WHY this happens may be wrong, but however, the latency reduction is really noticeable, please try it!:
> 
> Summary:
> Guitar -> pod Guitar in -> no pre-effects on pre-path -> path A with pre effects panned left -> pod left output -> amp front -> amp fx send -> pod aux in -> path B with post effects panned right -> right output -> amp return (mixer volumes both at 4db, pod's master at full, output switch on Line.)



Having trouble selling my pod, so I tried this today. The only thing I set different was the line out switch is set to amp. Line gave me too hot of a signal. Works amazingly well though. With a boost at 1400hz on the front end it's almost identical to the attack switch on a dead horse overdrive.


----------



## Kristianx510

RickyCigs said:


> Is the spdif set up in the daw as well as Scarlett Mix Control? I have the same interface.



Because I'm asking for someone else I really don't know. Can you tell me everything you have to do to make it work?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Kristianx510 said:


> Because I'm asking for someone else I really don't know. Can you tell me everything you have to do to make it work?



There must be a mix panel in the Scarlett where you can set up the S/PDIF settings. Make the clock be the POD, and set it up to 96 Khz (In the POD). I don't know what is the problem, but I would get a horrible noise whenever I changed the sample rate to other than 96 Khz.

EDIT: The noise I get it with a M-Audio 2496 interface. Anyways, I record at 96 Khz generally and it works great. When I want to record in lower sample rates, I connect the POD via USB.


----------



## RickyCigs

Kristianx510 said:


> Because I'm asking for someone else I really don't know. Can you tell me everything you have to do to make it work?



You have to set it up in Scarlett mix control. If you do t have the program, then it probably doesn't make much sense


----------



## Lord Voldemort

I got my live rig set up with the POD HD PRO yesterday.







I only got a half an hour to play around with it, but the clarity difference between a power amp and an amp head is way different.


----------



## lewis

Lord Voldemort said:


> I got my live rig set up with the POD HD PRO yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only got a half an hour to play around with it, but the clarity difference between a power amp and an amp head is way different.



For the better?. Hoping so. This is the route im wanting to take myself


----------



## Lord Voldemort

lewis said:


> For the better?. Hoping so. This is the route im wanting to take myself



You know, it's hard to say. It's different. I really liked my setup with my tube head as a power amplifier, and I really spent a lot of time tweaking it to perfection. 

It's certainly a clearer tone, but the POD is a very fizzy unit and that comes out more. However, it doesn't sound digital at all, surprisingly. Just like a particularly fizzy tube amp. 

I'm still using cabinet simulation after trying just the head. Without cabinet simulation it's just obnoxiously fizzy, putting on a cab really helps. 

As of now I'm going with a double amp setup, an F-ball with it's default cabinet and a 75prt with I think it was the XXL or something....

It sounds decent, but yeah, it needs work. I'll get back to you when I mess more with it.


----------



## RickyCigs

Lord Voldemort said:


> You know, it's hard to say. It's different. I really liked my setup with my tube head as a power amplifier, and I really spent a lot of time tweaking it to perfection.
> 
> It's certainly a clearer tone, but the POD is a very fizzy unit and that comes out more. However, it doesn't sound digital at all, surprisingly. Just like a particularly fizzy tube amp.
> 
> I'm still using cabinet simulation after trying just the head. Without cabinet simulation it's just obnoxiously fizzy, putting on a cab really helps.
> 
> As of now I'm going with a double amp setup, an F-ball with it's default cabinet and a 75prt with I think it was the XXL or something....
> 
> It sounds decent, but yeah, it needs work. I'll get back to you when I mess more with it.



You could use the mid focus eq to cut the top end out. If it sounds better with cab emulation running through a cab, then excessive highs seems like the problem. Try the hi frequency at around 70? Percent or so. If its too flat, then raise it a bit until its crisp again.


----------



## Lord Voldemort

RickyCigs said:


> You could use the mid focus eq to cut the top end out. If it sounds better with cab emulation running through a cab, then excessive highs seems like the problem. Try the hi frequency at around 70? Percent or so. If its too flat, then raise it a bit until its crisp again.



Thanks, I'll try that. 

Again, I only had half an hour or so to tweak with it. My whole band showed up and immediately started playing right after I got it to work, haha. I'm confident I can get something awesome out of it.


----------



## RickyCigs

Lord Voldemort said:


> Thanks, I'll try that.
> 
> Again, I only had half an hour or so to tweak with it. My whole band showed up and immediately started playing right after I got it to work, haha. I'm confident I can get something awesome out of it.



Also make sure that your output mode is set properly.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

RickyCigs said:


> If it sounds better with cab emulation running through a cab, then excessive highs seems like the problem.



Better yet, don't run any cab sim at all, ever when using a poweramp. You can get better tones by just dialing the pre amp with some EQs.


----------



## RickyCigs

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Better yet, don't run any cab sim at all, ever when using a poweramp. You can get better tones by just dialing the pre amp with some EQs.



That's exactly what I'm saying....


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

RickyCigs said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying....



I thought you were saying that when running cab simulation you need to cut out the highs...ah well...nvm


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Maybe this will help someone else...I had the Pod HD Pro's line out set to "line" instead of "AMP" and it was overdriving my input stage of my power amp ever so slightly. I noticed it one day working on a clean tone. Set it to "AMP" and I think the dynamics are a bit more intact now, especially using the volume knob to clean up. Had to go edit all my patches for extra gain that i lost, especially the cleans. Overall everything sounds a bit less compressed  Granted, i had great tones beforehand, but still, a year later and i'm still discovering things to improve my tone on this box.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Maybe this will help someone else...I had the Pod HD Pro's line out set to "line" instead of "AMP" and it was overdriving my input stage of my power amp ever so slightly. I noticed it one day working on a clean tone. Set it to "AMP" and I think the dynamics are a bit more intact now, especially using the volume knob to clean up. Had to go edit all my patches for extra gain that i lost, especially the cleans. Overall everything sounds a bit less compressed  Granted, i had great tones beforehand, but still, a year later and i'm still discovering things to improve my tone on this box.



Well, don't take this the wrong way, but if you had read the advanced manual fully, you would have known the "AMP" setting is for the amp's input, that is to say, the POD sending a not pre-amped signal since the signal is entering the pre-amp stage of the amp. When you plug the POD to the Power amp section of an amp, amp head, you should set it into the "LINE" setting. Means the signal is pre-amped by the POD itself before entering the Poweramp stage. That's why it was overloading the input of your amp, since it was already pre-amped before entering the pre-amp stage of your amp.

Try reading the manual to know how to set up the POD exactly depending on the output you're going to use.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

/\ I found out that I could simply not crank up my amp enough using the AMP setting, instead of line...so yeah..


----------



## RickyCigs

ZeroS1gnol said:


> /\ I found out that I could simply not crank up my amp enough using the AMP setting, instead of line...so yeah..



It's fairly handy for really pushing a tube power amp without blowing your ears out though.


----------



## MobiusR

I was curious about HD500 mods and other HD mods. 

Came across this cool website, they have a "Build in Cabinet Simulator" which really bought my attention.

Thoughts? 

Line 6 HD500


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

MobiusR said:


> I was curious about HD500 mods and other HD mods.
> 
> Came across this cool website, they have a "Build in Cabinet Simulator" which really bought my attention.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Line 6 HD500



There are so many reasons I would not buy this. So, so many reasons.


----------



## RickyCigs

MobiusR said:


> I was curious about HD500 mods and other HD mods.
> 
> Came across this cool website, they have a "Build in Cabinet Simulator" which really bought my attention.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Line 6 HD500



The only use I could see is if you had a very dsp heavy live patch. For $75 I couldn't see it being any good though. Better off buying a Hughes & Kettner Red Box 5.


----------



## Alice AKW

Hey guys, got some completely revamped guitar and bass tones. Opinions welcome!

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/mix-test[/sc]


----------



## Chiba666

mine is officially dead, techs cant work out why it wont work so as Ive jsut moved house its an issuranec job. Poo


----------



## Orzech

MobiusR said:


> I was curious about HD500 mods and other HD mods.
> 
> Came across this cool website, they have a "Build in Cabinet Simulator" which really bought my attention.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Line 6 HD500



Please don't do this


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Kane_Wolf said:


> Hey guys, got some completely revamped guitar and bass tones. Opinions welcome!
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/mix-test[/sc]



Awesome! Patch please!


----------



## Trainwreck1446

I use the Fractal Axe FX II, and my other guitarist just picked up the Pod HD Pro X. It stacks up pretty well I must say with the Fractal, especially in a live mix. Really impressed


----------



## WiLD

Anyone notice a difference in tone when playing/listening and when listening to something recorded with the pod? I record with reaper via usb on the pod and my tone sounds great to me through my computer speakers that are plugged right into the pod but when I listen to something I recorded theres a huge difference in tone and way more fizz and sounds noisier overall. Wondering if I maybe have some settings wrong or if this is pretty normal


----------



## JEngelking

Kane_Wolf said:


> Hey guys, got some completely revamped guitar and bass tones. Opinions welcome!
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/mix-test[/sc]



That sounds awesome!  Any tips on how to dial in tones like that? I like how I've got my rhythm sounds over time, but I still need a little some extra to get them where they should be.


----------



## James_D_Trunks

Hei there! 
Recorded this on my Pod Hd Pro, guitars and bas.
Check it out! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkVypwEtamM


----------



## Alice AKW

JEngelking said:


> That sounds awesome!  Any tips on how to dial in tones like that? I like how I've got my rhythm sounds over time, but I still need a little some extra to get them where they should be.



I'm thinking about doing a video synopsis of how I dial in my tones and how I came to find what I like. My trick is I don't use Post EQ, have the bias on the amp all the way down, and I toy with the resonance cab DEP a lot.


----------



## Lord Voldemort

Man, I worked for another hour or so on my tone with the power amp, and still am not at all satisfied. I set the i/o to power amp stack, took away the cabs and used an Angel F-Ball with and without a Screamer, noisegates and some pre and post EQ, then tried a Treadplate/F-Ball combo, Treadplate alone...

I think what may be happening is that I can't seem to turn off Mic simulation, even with cab simulation off. I dunno.

It's unfortunate because my other guitarist has an Axe fx ultra with the same poweramp, and that sounds fantastic comparatively. 

I brought my 4x12 home, I'm going to mess around with it extensively. I'm sure I'm just doing something incorrect.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Lord Voldemort said:


> Man, I worked for another hour or so on my tone with the power amp, and still am not at all satisfied. I set the i/o to power amp stack, took away the cabs and used an Angel F-Ball with and without a Screamer, noisegates and some pre and post EQ, then tried a Treadplate/F-Ball combo, Treadplate alone...
> 
> I think what may be happening is that I can't seem to turn off Mic simulation, even with cab simulation off. I dunno.
> 
> It's unfortunate because my other guitarist has an Axe fx ultra with the same poweramp, and that sounds fantastic comparatively.
> 
> I brought my 4x12 home, I'm going to mess around with it extensively. I'm sure I'm just doing something incorrect.




Yeah, disable mic/cab sim but add a mid-focus EQ after the amp to dial out the fizz. Lower the gain/output of the mid-focus EQ to around 7% or it'll blast your speakers.


----------



## Lord Voldemort

leechmasterargentina said:


> Yeah, disable mic/cab sim but add a mid-focus EQ after the amp to dial out the fizz. Lower the gain/output of the mid-focus EQ to around 7% or it'll blast your speakers.



Cheers, I'll try that, some other people recommended that as well...

I can't seem to figure out how to disable mic simulation though, everywhere I've read has said that once you disable cab simulation the mic simulation goes off automatically, but that's not happening...


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Lord Voldemort said:


> Cheers, I'll try that, some other people recommended that as well...
> 
> I can't seem to figure out how to disable mic simulation though, everywhere I've read has said that once you disable cab simulation the mic simulation goes off automatically, but that's not happening...



Make sure "No Cab" is selected and Mic simulation should go off by default. You can select microphones and you can hear a small gap when you change them, but it doesn't affect the sound. Just make sure "No Cab" is selected.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Anyone wanna give me some tips on a Holdsworth-ian rhythm tone and lead tone?
I have a really nice clean jazz tone I've been working on for rhythm, as well as two wicked nice smooth versatile lead tones.

It's just not sounding right for this one sound I'm shooting for though. (I think it's because Holdsworth relies more on synths for rhythm and holding things down. And his leads just seems like a simple fusion lead tone with nice mids and less gain. But I think his inhuman clarity contributes something.)


----------



## Brody

Hey guys, just figured I would do a brief clip of my Pro Tone Deadhorse OD in front of my POD HD instead of using the on board Line 6 OD. It came out pretty sick! The drums are a bit loud I know, but the guitar tone turned out pretty fat for just one left and one right. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/thelivingdoorway/pro-tone-deadhorse-and-pod-hd[/SC]


----------



## Zulphur

Kane_Wolf said:


> I'm thinking about doing a video synopsis of how I dial in my tones and how I came to find what I like. My trick is I don't use Post EQ, have the bias on the amp all the way down, and I toy with the resonance cab DEP a lot.



A video would be great


----------



## Alice AKW

Ask and ye shall recieve!


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Kane_Wolf said:


> Ask and ye shall recieve!




Thats a great explanation, thanks. It's funny how bare bones your approach is, generally one would take more EQs to get out that typical POD sound. I also expected there to be a comp in the chain. On the other hand, I would've never thought of turning most of the cab DEPs around zero.

Just out of curiosity, how does the tone that you created in the vid match up vs the one you used on that soundcloud clip you posted before? There is also a clear difference between what I hear in the beginning of the vid and the end.

A little piece of criticism: the vid is very low res, hard to see your exact actions.


----------



## Thefailsafe

Great vid Kane, always cool to see other peoples methods with a pod, I was having a bit of aggro getting decent tones out of the bean for a while, meambobbo's guide and vids like yours have been a lifesaver!


----------



## Alice AKW

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Thats a great explanation, thanks. It's funny how bare bones your approach is, generally one would take more EQs to get out that typical POD sound. I also expected there to be a comp in the chain. On the other hand, I would've never thought of turning most of the cab DEPs around zero.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how does the tone that you created in the vid match up vs the one you used on that soundcloud clip you posted before? There is also a clear difference between what I hear in the beginning of the vid and the end.
> 
> A little piece of criticism: the vid is very low res, hard to see your exact actions.



Apologies for shite video, don't have the best desktop recording setup as I hardly ever do it.

As for the tone difference, it's similar, but has a bit more of a fullness and it's a bit less boxy. The tone at the start of the vid is the one that I've dialed in for my personal rhythm sound, while the tone I dial in in the video is kinda on the spot.


----------



## Stijnson

Nice video man, tone sounds very good for such a simple setup. Compared to my 4 post EQ's! What guitar and pickups are you using btw?


----------



## Alice AKW

Stijnson said:


> Nice video man, tone sounds very good for such a simple setup. Compared to my 4 post EQ's! What guitar and pickups are you using btw?



I use a PRS SE Mikael Akerfeldt with the stock HFS Treble and Vintage Bass pups!


----------



## Deadnightshade

Your approach is indeed interesting. I think it nails the spirit of the first Periphery album, which gives more heaviness to the bass and low mids of the guitars instead of the bass, and less saturation in the top end.

As for the tweaks themselves, they seem to work well with the xxl, but i don't know about other cabs or dual amp configurations.

Lowering the master was interesting. Do you also have the pad switch engaged?


----------



## Alice AKW

Deadnightshade said:


> Your approach is indeed interesting. I think it nails the spirit of the first Periphery album, which gives more heaviness to the bass and low mids of the guitars instead of the bass, and less saturation in the top end.
> 
> As for the tweaks themselves, they seem to work well with the xxl, but i don't know about other cabs or dual amp configurations.
> 
> Lowering the master was interesting. Do you also have the pad switch engaged?



Yes I do! I forgot to mention that in the video. I keep the pad switch on for some added headroom.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Kane_Wolf said:


> Yes I do! I forgot to mention that in the video. I keep the pad switch on for some added headroom.



Alright fvck you hd500 users I always have to use a studio EQ with my desktop HD dipped to -18 db to emulate the pad and it doesn't seem to be close 

Honestly even if you put it in the begginning of the chain, it seems to remove more bite and presence compared to the -20dB of the pad switch, but not sure if it's in a good way


----------



## Alice AKW

Deadnightshade said:


> Alright fvck you hd500 users I always have to use a studio EQ with my desktop HD dipped to -18 db to emulate the pad and it doesn't seem to be close
> 
> Honestly even if you put it in the begginning of the chain, it seems to remove more bite and presence compared to the -20dB of the pad switch, but not sure if it's in a good way



Hey, dial in that presence back with a pre eq!


----------



## sage

Kane_Wolf: Awesome video. Thanks for that. More resolution on the next one, though. Please. I've seen clearer footage of Bigfoot.


----------



## Alice AKW

sage said:


> Kane_Wolf: Awesome video. Thanks for that. More resolution on the next one, though. Please. I've seen clearer footage of Bigfoot.




Best constructive criticism I've ever had


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Since I'm waaay to lazy to go through this thread, does anyone have any clips of their HDs running through power amp + cabs or external IRs? I'm thinking about getting an HD500 and doing the power amp deal or an IR loader like the Logidy EPSi.


----------



## lewis

Hey guys, 

For anyone who is interested. I got a great deal on my Pod HD Pro and fbv floor controller. £400 for both 

anyway ive seriously underused it since it arrived. That ALL changed yesterday. I took it with me to my bands practice room and went direct into our PA. Me and my bands other guitarist spent 10 mins dialing in a Rhythm patch (after the Burial esque) and it blew our damn minds!!.... its the best live tone we have ever had!!. Couldnt believe it.

We both own Laney Ironhearts 120watts and this thing going direct live sounds better than any tone we have got mic'ing up the Ironhearts live. It was truly a beautiful thing. Chose the Treadplate amp on matching cab. Added 1 noise gate, a tube screamer and a EQ to boost the 1400 frequency real quick and dammmn. Thing was golden.

We were unsure about how good Digital is and can be and being at the "budget" end of the market, its easy to assume the Pod will be of lesser quality live than the Axe FX and the Kemper etc. And whilst it will be, what the Pod DOES give you is unreal bang for buck. The effects on the thing are unreal. Once we added a delay and a wah to the patch to try out leads it was face melting territory. Our lead players eyes were bulging out his head and the insane Zakk style searing leads he was ripping made more than his eyes bulge. We dont have an "expensive" PA by any means but it sounded stunning.

The plan now is to go 100% rack route with the band using the PODs live direct to the PA and likely selling the Ironhearts to be honest. I will never doubt new "digital" technology again and i think its the closest we have ever been to replacing Valve amps. The Pod even "feels" like one to play...... unreal

Needless to say this has become the best £400 Ive ever spent


----------



## Stijnson

sage said:


> Kane_Wolf: Awesome video. Thanks for that. More resolution on the next one, though. Please. I've seen clearer footage of Bigfoot.




Haha! literally made me laugh out loud. Which is not easy to do over the interwebz


----------



## Vigaren

I have a problem guys! Help would be greatly appriciated!! 

I'm trying to record a wet and dry signal out of my POD HD at the same time. So I've got one signal going trough the "dry out" and one through "Unbalanced output (mono)" and the signals from there goes into my interface (an propellerhead Balance). You guys know the drill, I want to save the dry signal for re-amping possibilitys whilst recording a processed signal simultaneously. 

However the dry output signal is clipping into my interface, and the interface gain is set to the lowest. Is there any way I can lower the output of the "dry out" signal? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## lewis

Hey guys, 

For anyone who is interested. I got a great deal on my Pod HD Pro and fbv floor controller. £400 for both 

anyway ive seriously underused it since it arrived. That ALL changed yesterday. I took it with me to my bands practice room and went direct into our PA. Me and my bands other guitarist spent 10 mins dialing in a Rhythm patch (after the Burial esque) and it blew our damn minds!!.... its the best live tone we have ever had!!. Couldnt believe it.

We both own Laney Ironhearts 120watts and this thing going direct live sounds better than any tone we have got mic'ing up the Ironhearts live. It was truly a beautiful thing. Chose the Treadplate amp on matching cab. Added 1 noise gate, a tube screamer and a EQ to boost the 1400 frequency real quick and dammmn. Thing was golden.

We were unsure about how good Digital is and can be and being at the "budget" end of the market, its easy to assume the Pod will be of lesser quality live than the Axe FX and the Kemper etc. And whilst it will be, what the Pod DOES give you is unreal bang for buck. The effects on the thing are unreal. Once we added a delay and a wah to the patch to try out leads it was face melting territory. Our lead players eyes were bulging out his head and the insane Zakk style searing leads he was ripping made more than his eyes bulge. We dont have an "expensive" PA by any means but it sounded stunning.

The plan now is to go 100% rack route with the band using the PODs live direct to the PA and likely selling the Ironhearts to be honest. I will never doubt new "digital" technology again and i think its the closest we have ever been to replacing Valve amps. The Pod even "feels" like one to play...... unreal

Needless to say this has become the best £400 Ive ever spent


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Vigaren said:


> I have a problem guys! Help would be greatly appriciated!!
> 
> I'm trying to record a wet and dry signal out of my POD HD at the same time. So I've got one signal going trough the "dry out" and one through "Unbalanced output (mono)" and the signals from there goes into my interface (an propellerhead Balance). You guys know the drill, I want to save the dry signal for re-amping possibilitys whilst recording a processed signal simultaneously.
> 
> However the dry output signal is clipping into my interface, and the interface gain is set to the lowest. Is there any way I can lower the output of the "dry out" signal?
> 
> Thanks!!!



If your dry output signal is clipping than it's either:
-not dry  Because dry is dry, right....
-your pickups are clipping (adjust height, and/or if you use actives, consider doing an 18V or 27V mod)

Have you considered using a DI box (like a Radial) to send your dry signal to your interface? Use the thru output on the DI to get your POD in the mix for wet sounds.


----------



## Hajtosek

Hello guys, i'm looking for some good POD HD300 recording patches. Usually when i record "live" sound is pretty ok, but when i play recorded track it's super muddy.
Any ideas why that happens?

PS:I tried using IR instead of built in cab simulation, but i haven't found any satisfying one yet.
I have been using Schecter loaded with Symour Duncan AHB-1


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Since I'm waaay to lazy to go through this thread, does anyone have any clips of their HDs running through power amp + cabs or external IRs? I'm thinking about getting an HD500 and doing the power amp deal or an IR loader like the Logidy EPSi.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Created a new tone after looking at Kane Wolf's tut. Did some modifications and I think I nailed an excellent tone. Download:

Line 6 CustomTone

Let me know what you think.

Patch is made on hd500x


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Anybody have any suggestions for a small power amp that would go well with an HD500X and a cab? I've been looking at the ISP Stealth, but I know I'd need at least a 2x12 for that, and I really only want to run a 1x12.

I've heard good things about the EHX .44 Magnum, but I've also heard it tends to break up at higher volumes, and I do want to use this thing in a live band context, and break up on the cleans would be really sucky. Any suggestions?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Why at least a 2x12? You can use the Stealth with any cab.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Wattage. I'd be rather hesitant to use a 180 watt power amp with a 60 watt cab.

Then again, I've never entirely understood the whole relationship between power amp wattage and speaker wattage. I did see a guy on here using the Stealth with a randall pedal pre, and an orange 1x12, but again, that's a 180 watt power amp into a 60 watt cabinet.

Power amps just really confuse the hell outta me

All I know is that it puts out 80 watts per side at 4 Ohms, or 180 watts at 8 ohms - either way, I'd be overpowering anything other than a 4x12, and I don't really want a 4x12.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

As long as you don't crank the bejesus out of it, you'll be perfectly fine. I ran my 150W Ibanez TBX150H into a 50W 1x12 for about a year with no ill-effects.

In fact, I'm thinking about getting the Stealth (or another power amp) with a 1x12 at home for a practice rig.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Alright, another one of my "day after gig" posts. Tried something different last night, used the Mesa Theile 1x12 as my mic'd cab (so that's whats on recording) and the Randall diavlo v30 1x12 cab as my "head height" cab for my stage volume. Got a sound board recording of it last night, the louder guitar is me, with the Pod HD pro into Mesa 50/50 and cabs noted earlier

Chevelle's "The Red" performed by Grind Method, Pod HD guitar


----------



## xero7

how do you monitor dual outputs with the pod hd desktop. I like what I m getting thru a head and cabinet but how do I get that direct to a pa. On the head and cab I use no cab setting but to go direct I would need to.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jacob-jung-1/pod-hd500-milton-cleans-test[/SC]

Alright, I think I finally got my ambient patch where I like it.
If y'all want this patch just let me know!


----------



## PodHdBean

NIIICEEE post the patch! =p 


Ocara-Jacob said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jacob-jung-1/pod-hd500-milton-cleans-test[/SC]
> 
> Alright, I think I finally got my ambient patch where I like it.
> If y'all want this patch just let me know!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

PodHdBean said:


> NIIICEEE post the patch! =p



Line 6 CustomTone
There ya go! Enjoy. For what it's worth, I used the middle position on a dual-humbucker-equipped guitar in that clip.


----------



## Alice AKW

Testing out some new mixes and riffs, have a listen! 

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/damn-thats-brutal-ep-teaser[/sc]


----------



## loreweaver

Kane_Wolf said:


> Testing out some new mixes and riffs, have a listen!
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/damn-thats-brutal-ep-teaser[/sc]


 

sounds good!!!!! could you please give me more deatils on your patch? 

thx


----------



## Kylezan

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/hxcmk/architects-broken-cross-podhdpro-mixtest[/SC]

Check it out guys!


----------



## prozak

What do you guys use as an input source for your HDs, guitar/guitar(same) or guitar/variax?

I posted a thread two days ago on that topic, some people I've asked say that the second option is better while the others disagree.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

prozak said:


> What do you guys use as an input source for your HDs, guitar/guitar(same) or guitar/variax?
> 
> I posted a thread two days ago on that topic, some people I've asked say that the second option is better while the others disagree.



I use guitar/same but I build a left chain and leave the right one muted on the mixer and send the left one to the center. I also use the PAD switch on.


----------



## prozak

leechmasterargentina said:


> I use guitar/same but I build a left chain and leave the right one muted on the mixer and send the left one to the center. I also use the PAD switch on.



Hm...sounds interesting, I might give it a try. Do you use active pickups?


----------



## MF_Kitten

Just ordered a HD500X to replace my HD500! woop!

I need the extra power to fuel my bass patches. Lots of EQ and compression and filtering work happening in a dual tone, and the HD500 can't handle that!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

prozak said:


> Hm...sounds interesting, I might give it a try. Do you use active pickups?



No. I use passive on both guitars; D-Activator Bridge on the 7-string and a D-Sonic on the sixer.


----------



## prozak

leechmasterargentina said:


> No. I use passive on both guitars; D-Activator Bridge on the 7-string and a D-Sonic on the sixer.




So why do you turn the PAD on, don't tell me you're clipping? I use X2N, it's even hotter. 

Btw can you send me (or post here) a screenshot of one of your presets created that way you described above?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

prozak said:


> So why do you turn the PAD on, don't tell me you're clipping? I use X2N, it's even hotter.
> 
> Btw can you send me (or post here) a screenshot of one of your presets created that way you described above?



I use the PAD on since Meambobbo's guide and most around here suggests to do so. Besides, I use the Screamer before the Amp simulation so I'm not short of gain in any stage.

When I used the PAD off I didn't feel it was clipping on the input, and furthermore, my patches were single and consisted with only the amp and no Screamer before it or EQ after it. I liked them and even used them in my latest Leechmaster record:

https://play.spotify.com/album/1PkeuxEF137HRBiLjWutWw

Or if you prefer:

Desierto | Leechmaster

Songs 1/2/4 were recorded with stock pickups and an Ibanez Premium RG827 (CAP IBZ pickups). Song 3 was amazingly recorded with a X2N in the bridge of an Ibanez RG470 (Remember, PAD off, single chain). I recorded song 5 after replacing stock PU in the RG827 and installed a D-Activator 7 in the bridge.

I feel it was usable, but after reading about clipping a lot (And I also engineer my records as well as other bands records, so clipping is a big NO) I decided to remake my patches the way I mentioned earlier. Maybe it's the mid-focus EQ I'm using now, but patches sound more defined, and I got rid of a lot of fizziness that previous patches had.

I'm gonna finish having lunch and I'll post a screenshot of one of my patches.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

My main direct studio patch:


----------



## Oxidation_Shed

Hey guys, I did a tutorial explaining how I go about dialing in a rhythm tone on the Pod HD Pro because I was sick of just seeing ones using the Engl and the XXL cab as I'm not crazy on either.
Hopefully pitched at a level where anyone can understand it, I'd really appreciate some feedback if you did or didn't find it useful.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jalJ50tPrA


----------



## IdentityDevice

Nice video Oxidation!!! Nice to see someone using the SLO. That was my favorite amp model in the pod hd for sure.


----------



## Alice AKW

Have a clean tone for once, guys! Will post patch on request.

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/pod-hd-clean-demo-in-the-vein-of-misha-mansoor[/sc]


----------



## Deadnightshade

Ocara-Jacob said:


> Line 6 CustomTone
> There ya go! Enjoy. For what it's worth, I used the middle position on a dual-humbucker-equipped guitar in that clip.



What you do there by having the amp drive at 0% and no cab is interesting.

I tried to make a clean patch with that logic and it kind of sounds like the piezacoustic model in the previous generation pods. I can't get rid of the "DI-ness completely", but it's nice.


----------



## Dalcan

Ocara-Jacob said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jacob-jung-1/pod-hd500-milton-cleans-test[/SC]
> 
> Alright, I think I finally got my ambient patch where I like it.
> If y'all want this patch just let me know!




This is awesome man


----------



## prozak

Tnx for the tips @leech, I'll give it a try, thats for [email protected] wolf's approach aswell.

Well this is probably my first HD500 recording, trying to dig into that NEAERA-ish guitars tone. Guitar/same, Guitar in - NORMAL (which I probably won't be using for the most of the time)

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dinko-infeqtor-lipova-a/hd500-neaera-style[/SC]

I don't have any speakers/monitors atm so I cannot decide whether it's good or just terrible, and use my AKG k518LE phones for just about everything.

I'm aiming for Neaera's 2009/2010 albums sound, any help?


----------



## prozak

(delete)


----------



## prozak

AaronGraves said:


> You guys are probably tired of me posting stuff haha, but too bad! I'm really digging this 8 string! So heavy! \m/
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/aaron-graves/more-8-heaviness[/SC]



trying to achieve similar tone with my HD500 and 6 string guitar : ) (using HD's pitch glide FX)

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dinko-infeqtor-lipova-a/djenty-shifted-hd500[/SC]

Quick 8 secs sample


----------



## sage

Halp! Attempted to run the HD500 in 4CM with my 5150II. Managed to sort out using the mixer to drop the volume to match the preamp, but whenever I change patches there is an obnoxious loud pop. I'm sure there's a setting somewhere that solves this, but damned if I can find any useful information on it. Any of you running 4CM with a Peavey 5150 and having it work properly want to shell out some advice?


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

I only dare to guess, but to my absolute horror a while ago I found out that there is always a bit of lag when you switch patches. So it basically mutes for a fraction of a second. My guess is your amp doesn't play nice with this lag and make that pop as soon as the new patch is loaded. 

Best way to circumvent this, is trying to build dual amp patches and asign fs1-fs4 to different setups within the same patch.


----------



## Stijnson

sage said:


> Halp! Attempted to run the HD500 in 4CM with my 5150II. Managed to sort out using the mixer to drop the volume to match the preamp, but whenever I change patches there is an obnoxious loud pop. I'm sure there's a setting somewhere that solves this, but damned if I can find any useful information on it. Any of you running 4CM with a Peavey 5150 and having it work properly want to shell out some advice?



I'm not sure how to solve it, but I do know that in the last FW update Line6 claimed to solve this 'popping' issue. But Im assuming you have the latest FW anyway. 
I often get this popping thing aswell, but Im just running the POD FRFR, happens often when switching from the tuner back to the patch. Scares me everytime!

Sorry that my answer isnt very helpful, just wanted to let you know that those who are not using 4CM suffer the same 'popping' problem, you're not alone!


----------



## Ericjutsu

When you guys record a standard rhythm guitar metal tone from your Pod HD, do you guys pan the Pod's mixer left and right or do you just pan the mixer both to center? There is more volume when panned to the center and since it's not like its really stereo anyways since I don't use the dual amp feature for standard metal rhythm tones, I figure why bother? What do you guys do? Also, what setting do you use for the input source 2 and the input 1 source In-Z?
Also do you guys prefer the Pod HD to amp modelers like the TSE X50 v2.0, Lepou or even Pod Farm? I like the djent tones and ambient tones better on the Pod HD but for regular metal rhythm tones I tend to prefer the TSE X50 or LePou and Pod Farm with impulses instead of the internal cabs. Although the Pod HD isn't bad for that. It's also nice that I don't tie up my computers resources with the Pod HD. I always try to use external gear if I can which is why I have a Triton LE and a Roland XV 5050 and plan on getting more hardware synths. Man can't wait until I can afford a Kemper! But anyways.... the Pod HD is pretty cool. Everyone post your favorite tones you have heard using the Pod HD. Especially actual albums like the Chimp Spanner new one.


----------



## Stijnson

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/betelguese[/SC]

This is one of my own songs, just kind of finished it, but it still needs some polishing and general mixing/mastering. Anyway, the tones are ALL POD (obviously not the drums!) but including the bass. I did use external IR's however, because they tend to be much more mix friendly. If anyone wants patches for the cleans, leads or even rhythm guitars to use with your own IR's let me know!

Any tips on mixing and/or tones are very much appreciated!


----------



## Kylezan

Hey guys so some of you might have seen my post in the recording section.

Anyways, i did all the guitar tone with my Pod HD Pro! I can upload my patch i used for this later, it's currently in the live jam room.

Im pretty proud of the tones, what do you guys think?

Note: Bass was PodFarm, and i did use the JJP guitar plug in from waves to further refine the tone once it was reamped.

Be sure to follow me on youtube and soundcloud as i will be posting some sweet stuff (soundcloud link in vid description.)


----------



## Alice AKW

Kylezan said:


> Hey guys so some of you might have seen my post in the recording section.
> 
> Anyways, i did all the guitar tone with my Pod HD Pro! I can upload my patch i used for this later, it's currently in the live jam room.
> 
> Im pretty proud of the tones, what do you guys think?
> 
> Note: Bass was PodFarm, and i did use the JJP guitar plug in from waves to further refine the tone once it was reamped.
> 
> Be sure to follow me on youtube and soundcloud as i will be posting some sweet stuff (soundcloud link in vid description.)




Sounds pretty good man! If you could screenshot your various patch settings when ya get around to it that'd be great.


----------



## Kylezan

Kane_Wolf said:


> Sounds pretty good man! If you could screenshot your various patch settings when ya get around to it that'd be great.



I just saved your video so totes to you man haha. Your patches sound really good too!

Yea sure, i'll do that and just upload the patch as well some time this week.

I must say, the JJP guitar plug in has been helping my tones a lot. Everyone should check it out.


----------



## Thefailsafe

Kane_Wolf said:


> Have a clean tone for once, guys! Will post patch on request.
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/pod-hd-clean-demo-in-the-vein-of-misha-mansoor[/sc]



Would love to have a gander at this patch mate! It sounds lush


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

I'm trying to get a thick, yet organic tone from the HD500 for rhythm stuff. Here's what I've got so far.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jacob-jung-1/a-meaty-rhythm-tone-from-the[/SC]


----------



## Alice AKW

^Pretty lush sounding man!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Kane_Wolf said:


> Sounds pretty good man! If you could screenshot your various patch settings when ya get around to it that'd be great.



Sounds great! I'd love to get that patch from custom tone


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

leechmasterargentina said:


> Sounds great! I'd love to get that patch from custom tone



I realized it'd be better if patches are shared as screenshots of HD edit rather than custom tone, because of HD /HD-X compatibility...


----------



## Rizzo

Ocara-Jacob said:


> I'm trying to get a thick, yet organic tone from the HD500 for rhythm stuff. Here's what I've got so far.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jacob-jung-1/a-meaty-rhythm-tone-from-the[/SC]


Nice! What's the amp for the tone?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Deadnightshade said:


> What you do there by having the amp drive at 0% and no cab is interesting.
> 
> I tried to make a clean patch with that logic and it kind of sounds like the piezacoustic model in the previous generation pods. I can't get rid of the "DI-ness completely", but it's nice.



Yeah, it gives it an interesting sound. I actually stole this idea from Acle Kahney of Tesseract, he's been doing that with his clean tones since the Fellsilent days.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Rizzo said:


> Nice! What's the amp for the tone?



I actually used the Line 6 Epic model. Cab is the XXL V30 and mic is the 409. Master cranked, all other amp DEPs at 0, cab resonance at 65%, all other cab DEPs at 0.


----------



## philz

Hey guys! Thought I'd get your opinions on my new guitarsound! 

https://soundcloud.com/philip-novak-1/new-pod-hd-pro-tone

Have been working on perfecting this tone for a while now, and I think the end result is close to perfect. I used my Agile 7 string with 707s for both guitar tracks. 

Let me know if you want me to upload the patch or upload some pics of how it's done


----------



## Rizzo

^^^ Nice tone!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

philz said:


> Hey guys! Thought I'd get your opinions on my new guitarsound!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/philip-novak-1/new-pod-hd-pro-tone
> 
> Have been working on perfecting this tone for a while now, and I think the end result is close to perfect. I used my Agile 7 string with 707s for both guitar tracks.
> 
> Let me know if you want me to upload the patch or upload some pics of how it's done



Is that all POD? That sounds ....ing awesome.


----------



## philz

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Is that all POD? That sounds ....ing awesome.



Thank you! And yes, it's 100% pod! No post-processing either!


----------



## Poltergeist

Sounds tight and Crisp. I'm using EMGS too . Just curious what amp models/EQs are you using in your signal chain of the Pod HD?


----------



## philz

Poltergeist said:


> Sounds tight and Crisp. I'm using EMGS too . Just curious what amp models/EQs are you using in your signal chain of the Pod HD?



I'm actually not using any EQs in the chain at all! As for amps, I'm using The dual rec and the F-ball. Recti for the bottom end, F-ball for the rest!


----------



## Alice AKW

Philz, some screens of that patch setup would be amazing. Sounds great!


----------



## Alice AKW

And while I"m at it, here's a sample of my forthcoming album. guitars all Pod

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/album-sneak-peek[/sc]


----------



## philz

Kane_Wolf said:


> And while I"m at it, here's a sample of my forthcoming album. guitars all Pod
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/album-sneak-peek[/sc]



Sounds sweet!  Very organic! 

Will post pictures of my patch shortly!


----------



## philz

As you may have noticed, I have 2 distortion pedals in the FX chain  . This is what makes the sound so twangy and crisp! I used to use two Screamers, but then I discovered the Classic Distortion pedal, which gave a lot more "twang" to the sound, which is something I love. If you want more or less twang, you can simply adjust the treble knob on the Classic Dist pedal 






The recrifier in this patch is just set up as a "Boost", to boost the bottom end and color the lowmids which works great with the XXL cab. The F-ball on the other hand, does not sound that great with the XXL cab in my opinion, which is why I chose the ubercab. The ubercab has a lot more mids and therefore fits perfect with the F-ball to create a nice chunky mid-oriented tone! 
Enjoy


----------



## ilovefinnish

philz said:


> [url=http://postimage.org/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The recrifier in this patch is just set up as a "Boost", to boost the bottom end and color the lowmids which works great with the XXL cab. The F-ball on the other hand, does not sound that great with the XXL cab in my opinion, which is why I chose the ubercab. The ubercab has a lot more mids and therefore fits perfect with the F-ball to create a nice chunky mid-oriented tone!
> Enjoy



I wanna hear that saul goodman and heuel patches


----------



## philz

ilovefinnish said:


> I wanna hear that saul goodman and heuel patches



Hahah! They're just two of my basstones


----------



## prozak

@philz - we don't have those input 1/input 2 combinatios on HD500's, how do you pan the paths in the main mix?


----------



## philz

prozak said:


> @philz - we don't have those input 1/input 2 combinatios on HD500's, how do you pan the paths in the main mix?



Both amps are dead center on the patch, with the F-ball being 1db above the Recti


----------



## Deadnightshade

Ocara-Jacob said:


> I actually used the Line 6 Epic model. Cab is the XXL V30 and mic is the 409. Master cranked, all other amp DEPs at 0, cab resonance at 65%, all other cab DEPs at 0.



I was thinking that you can't get that short of compressed and nicely saturated higher mids due to the lack of multiband compressor or compressor with adjustable attack, release etc. 

The Epic model seems to do that, because it compresses the shit out of them from 50% and above. 

Ditching compressors altogether in a patch and dipping the amp and cab DEPs seems to alleviate the problem, but indeed string definition and clarity in the top end is elusive.



philz said:


> Both amps are dead center on the patch, with the F-ball being 1db above the Recti



A couple of questions:
1)What cab DEPs are you using?
2) Typically the order of noise gates is from looser to tighter. You use though 2 in a row just before the amp. Which is which and why do you use them?


Personally I use the desktop version so I lack the input pad switch. I tried to use a studio EQ with gain dipped at -18 db in the beginning of the chain, but the gain staiging of the patch seems off to me. Too much noise that can only be dealt with the regular noise gates. I haven't tweaked them enough to get it completely tight yet.

That twang you say that the classic distortion has, comes from 2 factors:
1) The filter simultaneously scooping and making the tone brightier (meambobbo says so and I agree)
2) Thre treble knob boosting around the 2.2 khz area

I believe you can get a similar result by just having a pre EQ boosting around 2.2 khz, or using a q filter to fine-tune the twang and mix it a bit more effectively that being forced to have the classic distortion output high.


----------



## philz

Deadnightshade said:


> A couple of questions:
> 1)What cab DEPs are you using?
> 2) Typically the order of noise gates is from looser to tighter. You use though 2 in a row just before the amp. Which is which and why do you use them?
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I use the desktop version so I lack the input pad switch. I tried to use a studio EQ with gain dipped at -18 db in the beginning of the chain, but the gain staiging of the patch seems off to me. Too much noise that can only be dealt with the regular noise gates. I haven't tweaked them enough to get it completely tight yet.
> 
> That twang you say that the classic distortion has, comes from 2 factors:
> 1) The filter simultaneously scooping and making the tone brightier (meambobbo says so and I agree)
> 2) Thre treble knob boosting around the 2.2 khz area
> 
> I believe you can get a similar result by just having a pre EQ boosting around 2.2 khz, or using a q filter to fine-tune the twang and mix it a bit more effectively that being forced to have the classic distortion output high.



1. Probably a noob question, but what is "cab DEPs"? 
2. I don't follow any recipe on how to dial in anything, I just dial stuff to what works for me, so the reason behind having 2 noisgates at the same level, is because I'd rather have 3 noisegates on 50 than to have one on 30, one on 50, and one on 70. The more you go pst 50 the more the noisgates tend to "take away" from the sound in my experience. Though, the main reason for having 3 noise gates, is that my guitar makes some unwanted noise that can only be dealt with by noise gates.

Hmmm, I'm not using the pad switch either, so it's weird that you're getting more noise than I am.

You're right about the 2,2khz boost for more twang thingie. But I'd rather have the dist pedal to boost it for me, than to boost it with an EQ. I don't like boosting stuff too much with EQs


----------



## mungiisi

I'm trying to make a decision between POD HD or an audio interface and plug-ins, I posted this very same question to a thread below regarding purchasing an HD. Maybe some of you could help me out:

Is it possible to bypass the dry signal in POD HD and still use plugins on computer? I have Pod XT Live and even if I bypass all the amps, cabs and effects I can still hear the dry signal of guitar if I have plugged my phones to the Pod. I can skip the dry signal by using the computers output but then I have more latency than with the Pod.


----------



## Deadnightshade

philz said:


> 1. Probably a noob question, but what is "cab DEPs"?
> 2. I don't follow any recipe on how to dial in anything, I just dial stuff to what works for me, so the reason behind having 2 noisgates at the same level, is because I'd rather have 3 noisegates on 50 than to have one on 30, one on 50, and one on 70. The more you go pst 50 the more the noisgates tend to "take away" from the sound in my experience. Though, the main reason for having 3 noise gates, is that my guitar makes some unwanted noise that can only be dealt with by noise gates.
> 
> Hmmm, I'm not using the pad switch either, so it's weird that you're getting more noise than I am.
> 
> You're right about the 2,2khz boost for more twang thingie. But I'd rather have the dist pedal to boost it for me, than to boost it with an EQ. I don't like boosting stuff too much with EQs




1) Cab Deep Editing Parameters. You had all the Amp Deep Editing Parameters (apart from the master) all the way down, but you didn't mention the cab DEPs. Maybe the "deep" confused you because it's not mentioned in the hd edit but that's what they are 

2) I generally avoid the regular noise gate because they suck away tone. However, because of that I fell like they can also take away some of the noise within the signal that hard gates can't. I'll look further into utilizing 2 of them in a row. 



mungiisi said:


> I'm trying to make a decision between POD HD or an audio interface and plug-ins, I posted this very same question to a thread below regarding purchasing an HD. Maybe some of you could help me out:
> 
> Is it possible to bypass the dry signal in POD HD and still use plugins on computer? I have Pod XT Live and even if I bypass all the amps, cabs and effects I can still hear the dry signal of guitar if I have plugged my phones to the Pod. I can skip the dry signal by using the computers output but then I have more latency than with the Pod.



Yes, but you can't use a dual amp in that case, as you get only 2 mono outputs that end up in your DAW.


----------



## philz

Deadnightshade said:


> 1) Cab Deep Editing Parameters. You had all the Amp Deep Editing Parameters (apart from the master) all the way down, but you didn't mention the cab DEPs. Maybe the "deep" confused you because it's not mentioned in the hd edit but that's what they are
> 
> 2) I generally avoid the regular noise gate because they suck away tone. However, because of that I fell like they can also take away some of the noise within the signal that hard gates can't. I'll look further into utilizing 2 of them in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but you can't use a dual amp in that case, as you get only 2 mono outputs that end up in your DAW.



Aaaah! That's what I initially thought it was  

Recti:
Low Cut: 20hz (I usually ut it to around 90-100hz when I record, but I like to have some bass when I jam, so 20hz lowcut for jamsessions  )
Res lvl: 50%
Thump: 100%
Decay: 0%

F-Ball:
Low Cut: Same as the recti.
Res lvl: 51%
Thump 100%
Decay: 0%


----------



## mungiisi

Deadnightshade said:


> Yes, but you can't use a dual amp in that case, as you get only 2 mono outputs that end up in your DAW.



Isn't the dual amp only POD's own amp simulation setting? Because if I'm using software/plug-in amp I wouldn't use any of the POD's amps, cabs or effects. I just want to be able to bypass the dry signal but still hear the signal via plug-ins from the POD.


----------



## philz

mungiisi said:


> Isn't the dual amp only POD's own amp simulation setting? Because if I'm using software/plug-in amp I wouldn't use any of the POD's amps, cabs or effects. I just want to be able to bypass the dry signal but still hear the signal via plug-ins from the POD.



Not sure if I understand what you are looking for correctly but, If you want the clean signal through the pod into your DAW, you can do that yes (Dry signal is the clean signal, wet is the signal with amps/effects).


----------



## J-RAMONES

hi, i'm new here and pretty bad with technology.
can you tell me if i can connect my pod hd pro x to the ("studio")speakers with xlr (Twin XLR Sockets to 2 x RCA Phono Plugs Audio Cable) or do i have to use the unbalanced outputs of the podx.thanks


----------



## mungiisi

philz said:


> Not sure if I understand what you are looking for correctly but, If you want the clean signal through the pod into your DAW, you can do that yes (Dry signal is the clean signal, wet is the signal with amps/effects).



Yes exactly, but what I'm looking for is that I could mute the dry signal so that I don't hear it from my headphones/loudspeakers. Now if I play through my PodXT Live to my DAW I can hear both the plug-in and the dry signal from my Pod. 

I'm sorry if I'm not clear enough, English is not my mothertongue.


----------



## Deadnightshade

mungiisi said:


> Yes exactly, but what I'm looking for is that I could mute the dry signal so that I don't hear it from my headphones/loudspeakers. Now if I play through my PodXT Live to my DAW I can hear both the plug-in and the dry signal from my Pod.
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm not clear enough, English is not my mothertongue.



The HD series is stupidly limited in terms of outputs. No, you can't mute the dry signal unfortunately.

They best way to do it is to create a signal chain with a pod amp patch along with the dry signal. You can use it just to track, or record it too.

To give you a visual, here is a picture of a patch from a member here that can give both dry signal and pod amp simulation:

http://i61.tinypic.com/98yt08.jpg

If you want to record 2 mono outputs, one that's pod sound and one that's dry in order to apply a plugin amp simulation you'll have to hard pan path A to the one side and the path B to the other side.

In that case, the upper signal chain is the Output 1 that your DAW receives. It's gonna be 100% pod sound, as long as you hard pan ( for example 100% Left ). It's a bit annoying for tracking, but that's the only way to both record (or hear) a pod sound and a dry signal.

The lower signal chain as you can see is completely empty. That's the signal that you're going to use for plugin amp simulations. Let's say that you hard pan it to 100% Right.

Unfortunately, you can't mute the lower signal chain so you'll always hear a clean direct guitar playing.


----------



## ZeroSignal

How do you guys deal with clipping? I get loads of digital clipping with my POD HD500. The inputs are set to the recommended guitar/variax setting, and there's no discernible input clipping (empty patch with instrument playing through it), so it must be coming from somewhere in my various patches (clean and distorted with various amps and effects). I've copied ChimpSpanner's video on tone building but I still get clipping. It's an absolute nightmare to dial out and I'm wondering if you guys have some specific method to deal with it.


----------



## TheStig1214

Anyone have an issue with the expression pedal on the HD500 not going all the way to 0%? On all my wah and volume readouts the lowest it goes is 3% cocked all the way back.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

TheStig1214 said:


> Anyone have an issue with the expression pedal on the HD500 not going all the way to 0%? On all my wah and volume readouts the lowest it goes is 3% cocked all the way back.



Maybe you need to calibrate it. Not sure how that is done, but google it!


----------



## TheStig1214

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Maybe you need to calibrate it. Not sure how that is done, but google it!



Sweetm thanks. 

Found for future reference POD HD500X/HD500 Pedal Calibration - POD HD500/HD500X - Knowledge Base - Knowledge Base - Line 6 Community


----------



## ZeroSignal

ZeroSignal said:


> How do you guys deal with clipping? I get loads of digital clipping with my POD HD500. The inputs are set to the recommended guitar/variax setting, and there's no discernible input clipping (empty patch with instrument playing through it), so it must be coming from somewhere in my various patches (clean and distorted with various amps and effects). I've copied ChimpSpanner's video on tone building but I still get clipping. It's an absolute nightmare to dial out and I'm wondering if you guys have some specific method to deal with it.



Quoting because this got buried on the previous page of the thread. 

Anyone?


----------



## Rizzo

Did anyone manage to get a "liquid", 80s like lead tone like those obtainable with the X3?
Every lead tone demo i found was ice picky or too dry.


----------



## Deadnightshade

ZeroSignal said:


> Quoting because this got buried on the previous page of the thread.
> 
> Anyone?



MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Troubleshooting

Just forget about what he says about the pad switch. Turn it on.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Deadnightshade said:


> MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Troubleshooting
> 
> Just forget about what he says about the pad switch. Turn it on.



I've been following that but it's not really helping. The most helpful thing in that is his advice on turning up the Bias-X control. For whatever reason, that seems to reduce the clipping.

Incidentally, I do find the pad switch to be more of a suck switch, but I tend to have it on. It doesn't make a difference either way.


----------



## Rizzo

I casually re-stumbled upon Misha's "recording tips" video. I noticed he uses an Axe2 AND a Focusrite Scarlett.
So with the HD500, would i need an additional interface as the Scarlett or is it good to go straight through usb connection for pc recording?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Rizzo said:


> I casually re-stumbled upon Misha's "recording tips" video. I noticed he uses an Axe2 AND a Focusrite Scarlett.
> So with the HD500, would i need an additional interface as the Scarlett or is it good to go straight through usb connection for pc recording?



You don't need another interface, the HD500 works fine. I do use mine with a seperate interface, but that's because I'm also constantly tracking vocals and acoustic drums. It's just easier for me.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

While I'm in here, I started tracking some new demos for an EP that I plan to finish this summer. 
Enjoy! or not. I don't care. 
All guitars and bass are so far, and will be, HD500.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jacob-jung-1/new-chorus-clip-sass4dayz[/SC]


----------



## Rizzo

Ocara-Jacob said:


> You don't need another interface, the HD500 works fine. I do use mine with a seperate interface, but that's because I'm also constantly tracking vocals and acoustic drums. It's just easier for me.


Thanks! BTW, is the Pod by itself any good to track vocals?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Rizzo said:


> Thanks! BTW, is the Pod by itself any good to track vocals?



I've never been a fan of the preamp models on there, although I suppose it would be easy enough to simply run vocals direct in on it. I've never really tried.


----------



## Rizzo

In your opinion is it better to go through a solid state amp with 4CM or directly through a FRFR monitor? (considering only these 2 options)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Depends if you want a more portable rig (FRFR) or something that will arguably sound better, but be more to carry around (4CM).


----------



## Rizzo

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Depends if you want a more portable rig (FRFR) or something that will arguably sound better, but be more to carry around (4CM).


Actually i'd want something really portable and still decent sounding 

EDIT: In your opinion would a Marhsall Valvestate 8080 preamp + Harley Benton V30 be a decent sounding \ enough powerful rig, against a 400w FRFR cab? I would spend the exact same money


----------



## MF_Kitten

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/mf_kitten/numbskull[/SC] just having some fun doing stupid extreme things


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Dat fizz. Sounds really good though hahah.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Does anyone have a case for the HD500? I'm looking for one that can hold the HD, an expression pedal, and an ISP Stealth power amp.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Another post-gig "Pod HD through different cabs" report...

Played a show opening up at a popular local bar last night, so i decided to just bring one cab, my Mesa Theile 1x12. I usually at least bring the Randall Diavlo V30 1x12 along with it, but left it behind last night, so just the Theile with the black shadow speaker.

Results were less than spectacular. Had plenty of volume, no issues there, but i had much less definition than with the Randall in the mix. My tone was more distorted than usual. I think part of it is i just really dig V30's and missed having one last night, but either way, my tone was lacking definition big time last night. Next time if i bring just one 1x12 cab, it'll be the Diavlo 1x12. Still, the Theile AND the Randall is a beastly combo. Will stick with that as main setup.

Sorry if this seems a bit off topic, but i'm strictly a pod user these days for gigs at least, and i've been trying to find perfect cabs for the Pod without breaking my back setting up. So far, the Mesa recto 2x12 and Randall Diavlo V30 1x12 have come out on top from the 6 or 7 cabs i've tried


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Keeping the Randall Diavlo cab in mind now that you're bringing this up. Was considering the Mesa Thiele or the G-Flex, but the Randall being only $300 is enticing.


----------



## Leuchty

MF_Kitten said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/mf_kitten/numbskull[/SC] just having some fun doing stupid extreme things



I love it! Details?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

https://soundcloud.com/user8576358/release

All guitars and bass Pod. Drums are superior drummer. If anyone wants patch info PM me!


----------



## Poltergeist

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/colorthevoid/strange-spells[/SC]

My first Debut single/project. Tracked with a POD HD 500 recorded into an Mbox via S/PDIF, with no cab setting and I'm using an Orange 4x12 cab IR by redwirez with a royer and SM57 off axis placement. 

This is not really Metal, more progressive hard rock. So don't expect anything crushing or djenty. The ending is as heavy as it gets.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Question: is there a way to import Pod HDX patches into the latest version of Podfarm?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Question: is there a way to import Pod HDX patches into the latest version of Podfarm?



no, its totally different modeling tech. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jacob-jung-1/another-new-chorus-clip-auburn[/SC]
For what it's worth, I tried some other styles with the HD500! It nails rock. Like. Nails it hard. I'm in love with these tones. 
Guitar and bass tones are both HD500 in that little clip.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

That is some upbeat sounding stuff man! ^ I like it a lot.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Thanks man! That's some new material from my band's second EP, which we're currently tracking demos for.


----------



## Alice AKW

Jacob, loving the vibe of that track and the tones!


----------



## BeforeTheTrial

I use the HD500 Live, and the other guitarist in the band uses an HD Pro, both through Orange 4x12's, and they sound pretty sick, not quite the old 5150's but, pretty good. Much more portable! I will try and record some stuff later and post it.


----------



## MF_Kitten

CYBERSYN said:


> I love it! Details?



treadplate and that JCM800 model together, screamer in front. Using my own impulses.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Anybody have any tips on how to go about programming an HD500X to control a Line 6 M5?

I'm using my pod in the 4 cable method with my 6505+, and I figured that, given the M5 is midi controllable and has a secondary gate, I can use that for my front of amp boost and gate, and switch patches on it, based on the patches I'm using on my POD, therefore freeing up 2 effects blocks on my patches using the 6505.

But I have NO IDEA how the hell midi stuff works, so I have no clue where to start


----------



## YJH

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jo-blin/mutated-words[/SC]

Whole of guitar tracks were recorded via POD HD300


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Heya gang, sorry if this has been asked before, not really too big on going through 362 pages to see whether or not it has. Search function is kinda useless.

I want to record some dry tracks with the Pod, but I'd like to hear the wet tracks too to see if the takes are satisfactory.
How exactly do I go about recording both the dry and wet tracks at the same time? I'm using Windows 7, so I should need asio4all, yeah?

Thanks guys


----------



## daedae

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Heya gang, sorry if this has been asked before, not really too big on going through 362 pages to see whether or not it has. Search function is kinda useless.
> 
> I want to record some dry tracks with the Pod, but I'd like to hear the wet tracks too to see if the takes are satisfactory.
> How exactly do I go about recording both the dry and wet tracks at the same time? I'm using Windows 7, so I should need asio4all, yeah?
> 
> Thanks guys



If you only have a single amp, you can put everything on one side and pan the mixer channels hard left and hard right. If you have dual amps, AFAIK there's no way to pass through a dry signal.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Heya gang, sorry if this has been asked before, not really too big on going through 362 pages to see whether or not it has. Search function is kinda useless.
> 
> I want to record some dry tracks with the Pod, but I'd like to hear the wet tracks too to see if the takes are satisfactory.
> How exactly do I go about recording both the dry and wet tracks at the same time? I'm using Windows 7, so I should need asio4all, yeah?
> 
> Thanks guys



You can either divide the paths; one with the chain and the other completely disabled (Amp included), hard panned left and right and you can record them in two separate mono tracks in your DAW. Another option would be to record over S/PDIF (if you have an interface that allows that), and in Global Settings there's an option to record the dry signal (opposite to "match outputs", can't remember the name now) and monitor through the 1/4 outputs.

The POD has native ASIO drivers so never involve ASIO4ALL drivers at all. Those drivers are just an aid to use DAWs with cheap generic soundcards.


----------



## Lord Voldemort

I got this done today, took a long time. I think the tones sound pretty good, all POD HD PRO.


----------



## kamello

love it!, great chops too, which amp model and cab were you using?


----------



## Lord Voldemort

kamello said:


> love it!, great chops too, which amp model and cab were you using?



Thank you man!

I use a Fireball/Brit J-45 combo, mostly Fireball though and both cabs were the cab that comes with the Fireball, I forget the name atm... I like using a lesser gain amp with a heavy one because I feel like it kind of takes away the harshness/digitalness and gives it a more genuine tube-like tone.


----------



## kamello

nice, never thought about that, probably it was the XXL cab + 409 mic?, that or one of the SM57's, I haven't recorded with the POD cabs in a loooooooong time so I don't remember how they sounded 

edit: saw a bit of your other vids, not the type of stuff I listen but man, you fly on the fvcking fretboard


----------



## prozak

Lord Voldemort - great piece of art buddy, the only thing I would personally try is to cut off a little bit of low end, just a tiny bit. But hey, that is just my own taste and maybe my too bassy headphones 

You're very talented, keep up the good work! (english is not my native language, hope you don't mind some mistakes) Cheerz! 

EDIT: actually, after I cranked volume all way up, highs and mid highs went through very well, so I changed my opinion (y)


----------



## Lord Voldemort

kamello said:


> nice, never thought about that, probably it was the XXL cab + 409 mic?, that or one of the SM57's, I haven't recorded with the POD cabs in a loooooooong time so I don't remember how they sounded
> 
> edit: saw a bit of your other vids, not the type of stuff I listen but man, you fly on the fvcking fretboard



Yeah, I think it was a 57 off axis and one on axis on the lower gain amp, and thank you man! I eat my wheaties. 



prozak said:


> Lord Voldemort - great piece of art buddy, the only thing I would personally try is to cut off a little bit of low end, just a tiny bit. But hey, that is just my own taste and maybe my too bassy headphones
> 
> You're very talented, keep up the good work! (english is not my native language, hope you don't mind some mistakes) Cheerz!
> 
> EDIT: actually, after I cranked volume all way up, highs and mid highs went through very well, so I changed my opinion (y)



Thank you man. It's funny, before this final mix it sounded way too bassy on a pair of headphones I have, but wayy too fizzy in another, cheaper pair. In the end I just met in the middle and went with my monitors, in which it sounds pretty even I think. And your English is great, thanks for the kind words!


----------



## prozak

Lord Voldemort said:


> Yeah, I think it was a 57 off axis and one on axis on the lower gain amp, and thank you man! I eat my wheaties.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you man. It's funny, before this final mix it sounded way too bassy on a pair of headphones I have, but wayy too fizzy in another, cheaper pair. In the end I just met in the middle and went with my monitors, in which it sounds pretty even I think. And your English is great, thanks for the kind words!



Awesome mate, that's what the monitors are all about, right? Looking forward for the new stuff btw....bring it on


----------



## Chiba666

Hi got my knackered pod which I am waiting an insurance claim on but I have a question Does anyone's power supply light flash or is it on a steady green glow


----------



## Rizzo

Finally got myself an HD500!


----------



## prozak

Chiba666 said:


> Hi got my knackered pod which I am waiting an insurance claim on but I have a question Does anyone's power supply light flash or is it on a steady green glow



Steady green glow


----------



## ScurrilousNerd

Would running a guitar through the Pod HD with no effects / amp sim off give a signal that would be suitable for reamping later on?


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

ScurrilousNerd said:


> Would running a guitar through the Pod HD with no effects / amp sim off give a signal that would be suitable for reamping later on?



From what i've read that's technically not a dry signal. You want to use a dry signal for a reampable track, so you absolutely need an audio interface and DI box (to create a balanced signal) for that. Also, monitoring a signal without fx or amp sim will affect your performance. You'd have no idea how it'll sound with fx and amp sim.

For my band's album we did it like this:

Guitar>Radial DI>audio interface (this records your reamp track)
Radial DI thru>Pod>audio interface (this is the monitor track)

Really invest in a good DI and audio interface and you'll be set.


----------



## prozak

ScurrilousNerd said:


> Would running a guitar through the Pod HD with no effects / amp sim off give a signal that would be suitable for reamping later on?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_mYnOX0XNs

Maybe this can help.

Or:

line6.com/customtone/tone/217206

There's an explanation in description of how to use it.


----------



## Chiba666

prozak said:


> Steady green glow


 
Thanks as I thought, knackered POD not a bad power supply


----------



## prozak

Messing around with @philz preset

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dinko-infeqtor-lipova-a/melotest[/SC]


----------



## Forrest_H

Few stupid questions for you guys, sorry in advance!

I own a POD HD Desktop, and I was wondering a few things.

1.) Has anybody ever had any problems with the FBV Express MkII? It plugs into the POD fine, does the normal presets... But when I try to hook it up to my PC via USB, Monkey and FBV Control will not find the damned thing. Windows sees it, but the software just does not like it.

2.) Has anybody gotten a stand for their HD Desktop? I have a gig in a few weeks, and I don't want it to sit on the ground, but I also don't want to have to order in a stand. I have some wood laying around, so I figured I could just make a bracket with that, and drill a big enough hole to put on a mic stand. Does anyone know the screw sizes the bracket uses?

Thanks guys!


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Forrest_H said:


> 2.) Has anybody gotten a stand for their HD Desktop? I have a gig in a few weeks, and I don't want it to sit on the ground, but I also don't want to have to order in a stand. I have some wood laying around, so I figured I could just make a bracket with that, and drill a big enough hole to put on a mic stand. Does anyone know the screw sizes the bracket uses?
> 
> Thanks guys!



When I still used a bean on stage, I'd simply put it on top of my amp/cabinet  You don't need a stand.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Desktop users might find this useful:

Yesterday I picked up a used BOSS GE-7 7-band equalizer. The reason I got this is that I wanted to have something to emulate the input pad that the HD500 and HD500X have.

So essentially I'm using it in front of the pod hd, and tweaking the level fader to taste. The pedal equalization doesn't sound too good in anything than flat where it lies in the signal chain, so I keep every band at zero.

Up to now I would use a Studio EQ with the gain knob all the way down someplace before the amp(s), however the -18 db seem to lower the signal more than the input pad from the pedalboards (???). In less drastic settings where bite is retained, the sound is brighter, and that's where the boss pedal comes in.

I tried setting the level to about -5db on the external eq pedal, and since it doesn't add more brightness, it seems to work better. Tested it in Kane's example patch (which is supposed to have the -20 db input switch engaged) and the results were promising. Plus I have more DSP to spend on EQ and maybe even a reverb. The drawback is that I can't sculpt yet a twangy high end. The classic distortion trick twangs well, but simply doesn't seem to work for me without awkardly compensating the frequencies from the mid mids and lower.

On dual amp patches, or single amp ones that already have many blocks occupied, it seems it doesn't work that well without starting the patch from scratch. I'll experiment with this more.


----------



## ambler3

I've got a POD500X on the way, and I was just curious whether I could set it up using 4CM, integrating my current pedal board.

My amp is a 6505+ combo, and on my board I have a tuner, OD, NS-2. Should I find that I prefer an actual pedal does a better job of boosting the amp and the same with the NS-2, can I find a way to use those actual pedals alongside the POD?


----------



## J-RAMONES

J-RAMONES said:


> hi, i'm new here and pretty bad with technology.
> can you tell me if i can connect my pod hd pro x to the ("studio")speakers with xlr (Twin XLR Sockets to 2 x RCA Phono Plugs Audio Cable) or do i have to use the unbalanced outputs of the podx.thanks


(up) can some cool people here answer this simple question.thanks


----------



## Alice AKW

Some recent clips done with my HD500

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/agile-septor-827-test-clip[/sc]

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/gojira-the-heaviest-matter-of-the-universe-snippet[/sc]


----------



## UltraParanoia

Hey guys, 

Random question that may turn out to be answered easily.

I currently have a HD 300;






When playing live, I go directly the PA etc etc but when jamming I use a Gallien Krueger MB200. It's perfect





I'm starting to think I want to upgrade to either a now no longer made POD Pro; 





Or a new POD HD Pro;







My question is a 2 parter I guess. 
Can a line 6 rack unit go straight to the PA without a Power amp much like I currently do with the HD300 & if the rack unit does need a power amp, would the Gallien Krueger be enough or would I need to upgrade that little fella as well?
In all live situations I'll go straight to the PA, which would be powered

Thanks!


----------



## Lance Thrustgood

Honestly, I'm really finally finished with Line 6 gear forever. A couple years ago when they first came out I special ordered a Pod X3 Pro against the advice of my best friend who only plays Bogner's and Les Paul Customs. He said it was garbage and he would disown me. lol... Brand new out of the package the unit was defective with an intermittent right channel and these weird static/fizzy buzzing noise in the left channel. Took it back for a refund. Swore I would never buy another piece of Line 6 gear and he laughed at me and rubbed it in. 

Fast forward to last month. I'd been demoing the HD500X in the store and on a whim I special ordered the POD HD PRO X a couple weeks ago. It arrived and I plugged it all in and downloaded the editing software and started playing around making patches etc. Everything is going fine and then all the sudden the unit just spazzes out and makes this wicked horrible noise that gets louder and louder so I rip the headphones off and click another patch and it stops. Seemed to work fine for awhile and then again it starts making weird noises when I switch patches and then static fizz noises not unlike the X3 Pro. 

By now I'm becoming disgusted but I keep tweaking the patches and so I decide to see how well it does recording and what the latency is like. So I fire up Acid Pro 7.0 on my computer which is only a year old i7 and yeah... nothing. Acid won't load and the computer is frozen up. Interesting because my computer was working fine the morning before and I was working with Omnisphere inside Acid and now this. I hard restart and try again. Same thing. Delete all the Line 6 software etc. and Acid then reload Acid. Again the same. Frozen. So I delete everything again and go back a month with system restore. Load Acid again. Great, now the computer doesn't freeze but Acid still won't load. 

This is where I'm at now. All my projects are in Acid and I can't even load the program and everything was fine the morning before the Line 6 software. I've got everything backed up of course but now my only solution is to buy an OEM Windows 7 disc and reload the O.S. because I never made any backup sys disc.

I'm not saying anything like this will happen to any of you guys but I'm just saying maybe don't be a lazy cheap sloth like myself and buy a Kemper or Axe instead of this Line 6 garbage. I'm so done with them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

UltraParanoia said:


> When playing live, I go directly the PA etc etc but when jamming I use a Gallien Krueger MB200



I was thinking about one of these. How do you plug it in? Just into the instrument input or aux in? I see these somewhat common used and was thinking about getting one for a power amp+cab rig since it seems to be the same size, and slightly cheaper, as the ISP Stealth.

Plus, I can obviously use it as a live bass rig.


----------



## UltraParanoia

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was thinking about one of these. How do you plug it in? Just into the instrument input or aux in? I see these somewhat common used and was thinking about getting one for a power amp+cab rig since it seems to be the same size, and slightly cheaper, as the ISP Stealth.
> 
> Plus, I can obviously use it as a live bass rig.



Man, the little MB200 is unreal. 
Just from the pedal to the normal instrument input on MB200 & from the back of the head it's an Speakon lead to 4 ohm jack on whatever cab you are using for 200w of goodness. 

Straight to the PA it's just balanced XLR to the desk or whatever, DI etc.


----------



## Lord Voldemort

UltraParanoia said:


> My question is a 2 parter I guess.
> Can a line 6 rack unit go straight to the PA without a Power amp much like I currently do with the HD300 & if the rack unit does need a power amp, would the Gallien Krueger be enough or would I need to upgrade that little fella as well?
> In all live situations I'll go straight to the PA, which would be powered
> 
> Thanks!



I use my POD HD PRO direct through the PA via an XLR cable. It's really easy and convenient, sound guys love me. 

I also have a power amp setup though, and I'd wager you might need a slighter louder unit to power a cab and sound decent. I use the ART SLA2, sounds decent enough. Going direct sounds much, much better though.


----------



## Lord Voldemort

Lance Thrustgood said:


> Honestly, I'm really finally finished with Line 6 gear forever. A couple years ago when they first came out I special ordered a Pod X3 Pro against the advice of my best friend who only plays Bogner's and Les Paul Customs. He said it was garbage and he would disown me. lol... Brand new out of the package the unit was defective with an intermittent right channel and these weird static/fizzy buzzing noise in the left channel. Took it back for a refund. Swore I would never buy another piece of Line 6 gear and he laughed at me and rubbed it in.
> 
> Fast forward to last month. I'd been demoing the HD500X in the store and on a whim I special ordered the POD HD PRO X a couple weeks ago. It arrived and I plugged it all in and downloaded the editing software and started playing around making patches etc. Everything is going fine and then all the sudden the unit just spazzes out and makes this wicked horrible noise that gets louder and louder so I rip the headphones off and click another patch and it stops. Seemed to work fine for awhile and then again it starts making weird noises when I switch patches and then static fizz noises not unlike the X3 Pro.
> 
> By now I'm becoming disgusted but I keep tweaking the patches and so I decide to see how well it does recording and what the latency is like. So I fire up Acid Pro 7.0 on my computer which is only a year old i7 and yeah... nothing. Acid won't load and the computer is frozen up. Interesting because my computer was working fine the morning before and I was working with Omnisphere inside Acid and now this. I hard restart and try again. Same thing. Delete all the Line 6 software etc. and Acid then reload Acid. Again the same. Frozen. So I delete everything again and go back a month with system restore. Load Acid again. Great, now the computer doesn't freeze but Acid still won't load.
> 
> This is where I'm at now. All my projects are in Acid and I can't even load the program and everything was fine the morning before the Line 6 software. I've got everything backed up of course but now my only solution is to buy an OEM Windows 7 disc and reload the O.S. because I never made any backup sys disc.
> 
> I'm not saying anything like this will happen to any of you guys but I'm just saying maybe don't be a lazy cheap sloth like myself and buy a Kemper or Axe instead of this Line 6 garbage. I'm so done with them.



It just sounds like you bought a couple of duds, dude. I have a friend who's Axe FX Ultra literally completely broke, just abruptly explanationlessly stopped making any sound. He called them up, and I guess this is fairly common. They made him pay all the shipping and for the cost of repairs, which I believe racked up to about $3-400 (ironically about the price of a used HD500, maybe even a PRO). Fair enough, the 2 year warranty was well expired. 

However, if he had the same issue with Line 6, they'd likely just send him a new unit.

I understand your frustration, but just because you've had bad luck with two units doesn't mean that you should buy a whole different product and assume that they're better constructed. I've rarely heard of technical issues from any Line 6 product.


----------



## UltraParanoia

Lord Voldemort said:


> I use my POD HD PRO direct through the PA via an XLR cable. It's really easy and convenient, sound guys love me.
> 
> I also have a power amp setup though, and I'd wager you might need a slighter louder unit to power a cab and sound decent. I use the ART SLA2, sounds decent enough. Going direct sounds much, much better though.



So you dont need a power amp to go direct to the PA with it? I guess you wouldnt would you, because the speakers etc are powered?

Yeah, if I want to run it through a cab the MB200 might be a little small. To use the POD to it's full potential it might be anyway

Awesome!!


----------



## Lord Voldemort

UltraParanoia said:


> So you dont need a power amp to go direct to the PA with it? I guess you wouldnt would you, because the speakers etc are powered?
> 
> Yeah, if I want to run it through a cab the MB200 might be a little small. To use the POD to it's full potential it might be anyway
> 
> Awesome!!



Yeah, no power amp for FOH direct input. Some sound guys like you to go through a DI box, which is another method of going direct, but it's not necessary; you literally just plug an XLR cable into the output like you would for an interface, and the PA works just like monitors do through the sound guy's board. It sounds great, just like the tones you come up with through monitors do. 

Running it though a cab doesn't sound quite as good, in my opinion, but it's good to have for backup in case you have an inexperienced soundguy. Hope that helps!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

UltraParanoia said:


> Man, the little MB200 is unreal.
> Just from the pedal to the normal instrument input on MB200 & from the back of the head it's an Speakon lead to 4 ohm jack on whatever cab you are using for 200w of goodness.



I was just curious, because I would think the MB's preamp would color the sound a good bit. If it sounds good, then shit, I'll consider it.


----------



## UltraParanoia

Lord Voldemort said:


> Yeah, no power amp for FOH direct input. Some sound guys like you to go through a DI box, which is another method of going direct, but it's not necessary; you literally just plug an XLR cable into the output like you would for an interface, and the PA works just like monitors do through the sound guy's board. It sounds great, just like the tones you come up with through monitors do.
> 
> Running it though a cab doesn't sound quite as good, in my opinion, but it's good to have for backup in case you have an inexperienced soundguy. Hope that helps!



It really does help, you've sold me 




HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was just curious, because I would think the MB's preamp would color the sound a good bit. If it sounds good, then shit, I'll consider it.



Plus it's weighs next to nothing, so it's super convenient if you travel/tour etc etc


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thats why I was considering it. Heck, it's about the same size as the ISP Stealth. Can probably fit it on a pedalboard or stick it in a gig bag.


----------



## UltraParanoia

I've got it in a pedal board case, you know where it all lifts out etc etc
Fits the HD300, the little Gallien Krueger, all my leads & whatever else.

Like this more or less but a touch longer


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I was looking at some cases, actually. Found someone on eBay that makes custom POD HD500 cases. 

Road Case Pedal Board for Line6 HD500 Multi Effects | eBay






If not, I'd get one from Rondo.


----------



## Lord Voldemort

More POD tones.

Sounds like an Axe FX, no idea how I dialed that in.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Lord Voldemort said:


> More POD tones.
> 
> Sounds like an Axe FX, no idea how I dialed that in.




Patch or I'll send a murderous ninja assasin explosive bunny your way


----------



## lewis

For anyone interested, I have my Pod controller sitting perfectly inside a Behringer PB600.

It required some minor cutting inside to get it to fit and some hot glue gun action but its perfect now and took maybe 30 mins and even has room at one side of it for 1 more pedal. I dont have any actual pics, but this is a mock up of exactly how mine is. The Lid shuts perfectly on it and its very neat!


----------



## Terminus1993

https://soundcloud.com/mamborazorback/pod-hd-pro

I'm loving this little unit, I use it for everything!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

My HD500 works fine and all and I know the 2 differences between HD500 and HD500X. I hardly use dual-amps but I was interested in knowing if footpedals on HD500X endure better. It's my belief that the changes are only aesthetic; just more light, different footswitch but the small footswitch in the board is probably the same one.

Does anyone know if footswitches are actually better?


----------



## loreweaver

ehy guys...... finally on the line6 board someone from line6 is writing..... on a couple of threads regarding CUSTOM IR!

please all of you that wants the ability of load irs inside the pod... comes on the board and write on those thread! because line6 arguments that no people is really interested in IR (at least in the opinion of l6 engineers)........ 

thank you to all


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They sound pretty ....in' adamant about not throwing in IRs.


----------



## guitarfishbay

loreweaver said:


> ehy guys...... finally on the line6 board someone from line6 is writing..... on a couple of threads regarding CUSTOM IR!
> 
> please all of you that wants the ability of load irs inside the pod... comes on the board and write on those thread! because line6 arguments that no people is really interested in IR (at least in the opinion of l6 engineers)........
> 
> thank you to all



For any one interested, this is the thread, the L6 guy starts posting at post #44. Any Plans For Custom Ir Functionality? - Page 2 - POD HD - Line 6 Community


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

IRs from where? Other modelling software?


----------



## J-RAMONES

ZeroS1gnol said:


> IRs from where? Other modelling software?


free 3nd part IR.

please guys give your opinion on the line6 forum......if you want a free update for IR in your pod


----------



## anshulkarn

Here's a quick tone test, all stock cabs, let me know what you think

https://soundcloud.com/anshulkarn/pod-hd-tone-test


----------



## MobiusR

If the IR thing doesn't become reality then we should demand more amps at least.


----------



## RickyCigs

ok, so i havent been very active here in quite a while, but i see you guys are still taling about 3rd party ir's. 

SO,

i did a new test with my pod. i recently picked up some of the Ownhammer High Gain Essentials and let me just say, WOW. absolutely blown away. i own the entire redwirez set and these beat them hands down. 

the patch in this test is literally just a gate, screamer and slo overdrive. 
https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/new-pod-demo-hd500-ownhammer

i had been using these with my laney and started to wonder what they could do for the pod. let me know what you guys think!

Edit: the dirty bass is a little high, but it just adds to the dirtiness i suppose. thats what i get for rushing a mix


----------



## mongey

RickyCigs said:


> ok, so i havent been very active here in quite a while, but i see you guys are still taling about 3rd party ir's.
> 
> SO,
> 
> i did a new test with my pod. i recently picked up some of the Ownhammer High Gain Essentials and let me just say, WOW. absolutely blown away. i own the entire redwirez set and these beat them hands down.
> 
> the patch in this test is literally just a gate, screamer and slo overdrive.
> https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/new-pod-demo-hd500-ownhammer
> 
> i had been using these with my laney and started to wonder what they could do for the pod. let me know what you guys think!
> 
> Edit: the dirty bass is a little high, but it just adds to the dirtiness i suppose. thats what i get for rushing a mix


 

thats sounds great.I've been using redwirez and like em. I may have to chuck $9 at the ownhammer mesa 4 x 12 v30 set to comapre


----------



## RickyCigs

mongey said:


> thats sounds great.I've been using redwirez and like em. I may have to chuck $9 at the ownhammer mesa 4 x 12 v30 set to comapre



Thanks! I'm actually fondest of the diezel cab, but the Mesa is a close second


----------



## lewis

ANYONE have any patches or tips on a Monuments type patch form their latest album. Guitars are sounding sick as to me. I know John has used Pods ALOT in the past so someone must be able to get close on the HD series?!


----------



## Alice AKW

lewis said:


> ANYONE have any patches or tips on a Monuments type patch form their latest album. Guitars are sounding sick as to me. I know John has used Pods ALOT in the past so someone must be able to get close on the HD series?!



I haven't had a crack at the new tone yet, but I have one going that's very similar to Gnosis's tone, and the two don't seem to differ too much. I'll record something and post a patch soon.


----------



## lewis

Kane_Wolf said:


> I haven't had a crack at the new tone yet, but I have one going that's very similar to Gnosis's tone, and the two don't seem to differ too much. I'll record something and post a patch soon.


Hell yeah man!!  love the Gnosis tone. That would be sick  cant wait to hear it


----------



## wannabguitarist

Is there any reason to get the rack mount HD500 over the pedal? I'm looking to downsize my rig and have essentially settled on a HD500 and some sort of monitors/PA for some FR/FR action


----------



## leechmasterargentina

wannabguitarist said:


> Is there any reason to get the rack mount HD500 over the pedal? I'm looking to downsize my rig and have essentially settled on a HD500 and some sort of monitors/PA for some FR/FR action



Other than having an S/PDIF in, there isn't any other difference. That feature would only be useful if you wanted to reamp or process a clean signal coming from an interface, for example. Still, I think the HD500 wins because you get a footpedal and footswitches, which with the Pro version you'd have to buy it separately, which adds more cables and gear to a live gig, so further time setting up things on stage and possibilities of stumbling with a cable.


----------



## kamello

J-RAMONES said:


> free 3nd part IR.
> 
> please guys give your opinion on the line6 forum......if you want a free update for IR in your pod



people actually defend the POD IR's?  

gonna post tomorrow, Im way too sleepy right now...


----------



## lewis

Does anyone use their Pod HD with the Torpedo CAB pedal? Im thinking about doing this with my Pod HD pro for live (FOH) and recording.

Does it partner the Pod HD well? and is it worth the money (which doesnt really put me off)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

kamello said:


> people actually defend the POD IR's?
> 
> gonna post tomorrow, Im way too sleepy right now...



I'm actually surprised at how many people were defending them.  

I see people saying they either notice small or no differences at all. When I hear comparisons, they're pretty goddamn drastic.


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm actually surprised at how many people were defending them.
> 
> I see people saying they either notice small or no differences at all. When I hear comparisons, they're pretty goddamn drastic.



The Pod Cabs and Mics are shit. But at least the Amps sound great.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm actually surprised at how many people were defending them.
> 
> I see people saying they either notice small or no differences at all. When I hear comparisons, they're pretty goddamn drastic.



I think there are a couple cabs and mics that sound decent, others, I just don't care. But I don't think people defend them. What I'm worried about is that you're asking something that the hardware may not be up to the challenge. It's like you wanted to play Fifa 2014 on a Pentium III machine with 256 RAM...

At some point, we should realise of the limitations of hardware, and there's a reason why Axe Fx and alikes cost way more. I'd really prefer they concentrated in making new amps/cabs/mics and/or improve the ones they already are in the POD, rather than working on a feature that will consume 50% of the POD's processing power...


----------



## kamello

the thing is, that my chain now needs like 4 EQ's, one to get rid of the nassal low-mids, one for the digital fizz around 4000-5000 Hz, one to get a controllable low-end, and another for some random cut here and there

but when I use IR's, my chain is:

TubeScreamer -> Noisegate -> Amp, so I doubt I'll need all that much DSP if Im using my favourite cabs


----------



## leechmasterargentina

kamello said:


> the thing is, that my chain now needs like 4 EQ's, one to get rid of the nassal low-mids, one for the digital fizz around 4000-5000 Hz, one to get a controllable low-end, and another for some random cut here and there
> 
> but when I use IR's, my chain is:
> 
> TubeScreamer -> Noisegate -> Amp, so I doubt I'll need all that much DSP if Im using my favourite cabs



You're right about we'd use less EQ to compensate the bad sound of cabs/mics of the pod, but honestly, I don't really know in which areas processing power is used. Assume that global settings, graphics and things we hardly know already consume 25%, and the rest is used for modeling. 50% sounds like a lot...

I feel like I'm in both sides here. On one hand, I think Line 6 came with a great product, one of a kind, during the 90's. Then saw (or maybe not) in the rear view mirror technologies coming, they saw them next to the POD, and see them now in the front, and didn't nor do nothing to at least catch up. They have forums where people ask for features and in most cases they do nothing about it.

But I also feel they may haven't done a thing about impulses because hardware is not up to it. When I saw processing power is 300 Mhz....damn...that's like year 94 technology. Either case, they should just give an ending answer "Yes, we've been lazy to implement it, we'll do it" or just say "The bottom line is that hardware can't do it.".


----------



## daedae

leechmasterargentina said:


> But I also feel they may haven't done a thing about impulses because hardware is not up to it. When I saw processing power is 300 Mhz....damn...that's like year 94 technology. Either case, they should just give an ending answer "Yes, we've been lazy to implement it, we'll do it" or just say "The bottom line is that hardware can't do it.".



Well, 300MHz for a dedicated DSP isn't actually that slow... it looks like the Tiger Sharc range that the AxeFX II uses maxes out at 600MHz. (Insert long-winded discussion about how much computer architectures can vary and how much or little processor speed matters here.)

That being said, the answer from the L6 rep sounded like it was closer to the end of the "HW won't do it" end of the spectrum. The HD series does use convolution reverbs, but they said they tweaked, filtered, and otherwise optimized the IRs for what they thought was the best performance, and that these optimizations were unique per IR rather than some definite process. I suggested, but didn't get a response, that they could appease some people by allowing user IRs to be dropped in anyway and that the conversion would simply resample or truncate the IR to fit. At that point though, I'd guess the issue is that they're concerned the quality might not be as good as users would get by using a third-party IR loader, and that releasing what would sound like a half-assed solution is worse than no solution at all.


----------



## Nihilum

Are peope still into the POD HD500 or has it basically been made obsolete with the 500X?


----------



## kamello

Nihilum said:


> Are peope still into the POD HD500 or has it basically been made obsolete with the 500X?



it's the same thing soundwise dude...


----------



## Nihilum

kamello said:


> it's the same thing soundwise dude...



You don't find the extra power makes a big difference in the patches you can make? I've never played around with a 500X myself, I only have the regular ol' 500, but I've seen some reviews mentioning that they find the 500X to be a lot more useful than the old model (such as this video for example HD500 vs HD500X - YouTube).


----------



## Deadnightshade

Nihilum said:


> You don't find the extra power makes a big difference in the patches you can make? I've never played around with a 500X myself, I only have the regular ol' 500, but I've seen some reviews mentioning that they find the 500X to be a lot more useful than the old model (such as this video for example HD500 vs HD500X - YouTube).



The extra power is helpful if you want to insert many effects in an atmospheric patch. The first 2 patches of that dude though could be replicated with single amp ones I believe.

In cases of distorted heavy patches it can be useful for that extra EQ that you might find your dual amp patch was lacking. I have the desktop version so I feel that lack of DSP for the extra equalisation quite often. 

Honestly though, I've been all in for dual amps but I think I'll end up using single amp patches. Usually dual amps for heavy rhythm follow the logic of having one cab that's a bit more dark but excels in bass and mids, and a brighter one that has better high mids and high end. It's a pain to match them, and even when you find that combination of cabs that's good in something, corrective EQ is necessary to cover their weak spots.


----------



## TheStig1214

So I'm running my POD through my new head (Laney VH100R) via 4 cable method in the insert loop. I have a volume pedal after the FX loop in the pod to do volume swells without loosing gain. Even if the pedal is all the way at 0% (yes, it's calibrated) I still hear some sound through the speakers. If I crank the volume on the amp I get a can of bees distortion sound. Any ideas?


----------



## Wachu

Hi,
Did anyone try POD with EV ZLX speakers? How to they compare with alto's?
Second thing: Do DSP processor add some latency? I've heard they do..
cheers


----------



## leechmasterargentina

One of the songs from the last show of the band I play the guitar and sing for, Noosfera.

I use a POD HD500 through the power amp in of a 110w transistor amp head and a 4x12" cabinet. That night also I used for the first time a Line 6 G30 wireless system.


----------



## PodHdBean

whats everyones favorite impulses to use? i do mean the ones on the pod.im having a hard time matching the tone with the stock cabs vs redwirez & gods cabs implulses =p


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Man...you're all wasting a lot of time wondering which impulses to use, etc. Just make a decent patch within the POD. Use the Screamer, hi-gain amp and mess with cabs, mics and amp/cab settings. Insert the mid-focus EQ after the amp, tune to taste and that's it!

Use the rest of the time to play and make wonderful music.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Deadnightshade said:


> The extra power is helpful if you want to insert many effects in an atmospheric patch. The first 2 patches of that dude though could be replicated with single amp ones I believe.
> 
> In cases of distorted heavy patches it can be useful for that extra EQ that you might find your dual amp patch was lacking. I have the desktop version so I feel that lack of DSP for the extra equalisation quite often.
> 
> Honestly though, I've been all in for dual amps but I think I'll end up using single amp patches. Usually dual amps for heavy rhythm follow the logic of having one cab that's a bit more dark but excels in bass and mids, and a brighter one that has better high mids and high end. It's a pain to match them, and even when you find that combination of cabs that's good in something, corrective EQ is necessary to cover their weak spots.



I keep my main patches mono now too, no more phasing issues and no more taking up 2 channels at FOH.

I also find the additional power helpful in Dual Tone mode as I have a couple of presets that have the Clean and Crunch combined in one preset, with the Expression pedal sweeping from one to the other so that I can adjust in real-time the simulation of a crossfade from clean/crunch or vise versa. It's more musical and dynamic sounding than the old school "chug chug chug chug/Plinnnnnnnnggg" from switching from a crunchy chorus back to a clean verse.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

leechmasterargentina said:


> Man...you're all wasting a lot of time wondering which impulses to use, etc. Just make a decent patch within the POD. Use the Screamer, hi-gain amp and mess with cabs, mics and amp/cab settings. Insert the mid-focus EQ after the amp, tune to taste and that's it!



...Or use an impulse, which'll probably be quicker and easier to tweak with.


----------



## PodHdBean

lol i know what u mean man ive tried that i just always feel its lacking the bottom end and mids of the external impulses.EVERY patch ive tried with external impulses sound wayyyyy better im just saying lol E.q can only do so much before the boosted frequencies sound just fake as fu**


leechmasterargentina said:


> Man...you're all wasting a lot of time wondering which impulses to use, etc. Just make a decent patch within the POD. Use the Screamer, hi-gain amp and mess with cabs, mics and amp/cab settings. Insert the mid-focus EQ after the amp, tune to taste and that's it!
> 
> Use the rest of the time to play and make wonderful music.


----------



## Stealth7

I'm looking for some headphones to use with the HD500, a store near me has AKG K44/77/99 headphones in stock, are they any good or is there another brand someone can recommened? Thanks!


----------



## Centrix

I'm having a little trouble coming up with a decent hard/dirty tone for recordings. Any tips or patches you guys can recommend for me to base on?


----------



## Fretless

Stealth7 said:


> I'm looking for some headphones to use with the HD500, a store near me has AKG K44/77/99 headphones in stock, are they any good or is there another brand someone can recommened? Thanks!



Sennheiser hd380's can't go wrong with them. They are durable, they fit well, and sound great.


----------



## Stealth7

Fretless said:


> Sennheiser hd380's can't go wrong with them. They are durable, they fit well, and sound great.



Cool, I'll see if I can find those near me. Thanks!

Still open to suggestions.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Audio Technica ATH M50(x)s seem to be an extremely popular suggestion.


----------



## The_Djentry

Hi,

New to the thread. I just picked up a POD HD500X and I'm really struggling with learning how to use the thing to get the tones I want. Specifically I am going for the Tesseract cabless glassy clean tone. I can't seem to figure out how to make any of my tones cabless. Anyone in here have some input?

Thanks,

The_Djentry


----------



## MoshJosh

yeah I just got a pod hd400 and cant get any good tones when making my own presets so any help is appreciated


----------



## Rizzo

I just got my Mackie SMR450V2 to pair up with the HD500 and i noticed that the xlr to xlr connection has a weaker signal than the jack (pod) to xlr (mackie) connection, assumed equal master knob values on the Pod.
Like, if i'm with the xlr-xlr connection and i put the master volume halfway on the mackie (+0 db, i assume), the volume is barely audible for practising but in the same situation it's considerably louder with the jack-xlr connection.
Is that a regular thing?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

The_Djentry said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to the thread. I just picked up a POD HD500X and I'm really struggling with learning how to use the thing to get the tones I want. Specifically I am going for the Tesseract cabless glassy clean tone. I can't seem to figure out how to make any of my tones cabless. Anyone in here have some input?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> The_Djentry



All you have to do is rotate the cab knob until it says "no cab" and then boom you have no cab. Also I made a pretty phenomenal patch a la Tesseract and posted a link for it a few pages back. I'll try to find it for ya.

EDIT: Boom. http://line6.com/customtone/tone/333704/
EDIT2: Whoops forgot about the friggin HD500/HD500X file differences. Oh well, open the patch in HD500 Edit and make it manually on your 500X


----------



## CD1221

Rizzo said:


> I just got my Mackie SMR450V2 to pair up with the HD500 and i noticed that the xlr to xlr connection has a weaker signal than the jack (pod) to xlr (mackie) connection, assumed equal master knob values on the Pod.
> Like, if i'm with the xlr-xlr connection and i put the master volume halfway on the mackie (+0 db, i assume), the volume is barely audible for practising but in the same situation it's considerably louder with the jack-xlr connection.
> Is that a regular thing?



Pretty sure the jack outputs are noticably higher output than the xlr, but the xlr has better signal-noise ratio, less noisy.


----------



## Rizzo

CD1221 said:


> Pretty sure the jack outputs are noticably higher output than the xlr, but the xlr has better signal-noise ratio, less noisy.


Thanks!


----------



## Malkav

So me and the drummer in the band I'm in had to make an audition video to try and get a spot in this cover band we are hoping to get a place in.

So here's that video, it's an incredibly low production value cover of Master Of Puppets on bass and drums with the original track high and low passed through it's ass because it was most important that our parts be audible.



We wanted to record it at our studio setup but the drivers to the soundcard in the PC there (ESI ESP 1010) don't work at all with Windows 7 so due to time constraints we had to do it in my little shack 

Anyway the bass tone is my POD HD500 with my Sterling Ray35 HB, running through a dual amp chain with the typical DI & Compression on one side and an amp sim with distortion on the other. 

I suppose if anybody wants to learn the track it can serve as a backing or I can send them the mp3 without the original in the mix at all.


----------



## Deadnightshade

I got some days ago an eleven rack. I might keep the desktop HD as a backup unit, but I don't see myself turning it on soon. 

Pod HD pros:
-Good price (for the desktop and HD500 mostly).
-Amp and cab DEPs are great for fine-tuning your midrange, perhaps achieving even more realistic mids up to the "hot djent" area. After that, chaos.
-Fancier effects for dreamy patches. Their quality might not be top of the line compared to fx-dedicated units or Axe-fx etc, but they are extremely good.
-Ability to deal a parallel clean/distorted bass patch.

Pod HD cons:
-You look at it and it digitally clips. Before you plug it to the outlet.
-Stupid lack of a DI/reamping solution on most hardware models, percentages instead of Hz, etc you know the stuff.
-Incosistent low frequency response.
-Bad digital upper-end harshness that's hard to get rid of without killing the good high end. Most of the times you just get used to it.
-Cabs ranging from okaish to bad. Even when you pick the cab that responds closer to the way you like or has an exceptional frequency response in a specific area, you end up spending more DSP eq'ing or working around its weak or bad spots, instead of EQing the whole patch, if that makes any sense.
-Dual amp configurations are often needed to cover the aforementioned weak spots for heavy rhythm stuff, but still compromises have to be made in terms of DSP and EQing.

That's it from the top of my head from my short experience with the eleven rack and my longer (and generally unsuccesful) with the HD desktop.

To clarify, the HD is a king in its price range in terms of versatility, but an eleven rack is a more user-friendly solution for just a little more dough if you find it used. Personally I got mine used for 400 euros, and though it's steep compared to what it runs for now in the US used market, I still believe I got a bang for my buck.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Rizzo said:


> I just got my Mackie SMR450V2 to pair up with the HD500 and i noticed that the xlr to xlr connection has a weaker signal than the jack (pod) to xlr (mackie) connection, assumed equal master knob values on the Pod.
> Like, if i'm with the xlr-xlr connection and i put the master volume halfway on the mackie (+0 db, i assume), the volume is barely audible for practising but in the same situation it's considerably louder with the jack-xlr connection.
> Is that a regular thing?



By the jack you mean the 1/4 output? Mind that you can switch the 1/4 output mode to 'Amp' in which case the 1/4 output goes without preamplification, or 'Line' which come preamped. 'Line' setting is for sending it to the power amp section of an amp or a power amp head.


----------



## armdias

Deadnightshade said:


> I got some days ago an eleven rack. I might keep the desktop HD as a backup unit, but I don't see myself turning it on soon.
> 
> Pod HD pros:
> -Good price (for the desktop and HD500 mostly).
> -Amp and cab DEPs are great for fine-tuning your midrange, perhaps achieving even more realistic mids up to the "hot djent" area. After that, chaos.
> -Fancier effects for dreamy patches. Their quality might not be top of the line compared to fx-dedicated units or Axe-fx etc, but they are extremely good.
> -Ability to deal a parallel clean/distorted bass patch.
> 
> Pod HD cons:
> -You look at it and it digitally clips. Before you plug it to the outlet.
> -Stupid lack of a DI/reamping solution on most hardware models, percentages instead of Hz, etc you know the stuff.
> -Incosistent low frequency response.
> -Bad digital upper-end harshness that's hard to get rid of without killing the good high end. Most of the times you just get used to it.
> -Cabs ranging from okaish to bad. Even when you pick the cab that responds closer to the way you like or has an exceptional frequency response in a specific area, you end up spending more DSP eq'ing or working around its weak or bad spots, instead of EQing the whole patch, if that makes any sense.
> -Dual amp configurations are often needed to cover the aforementioned weak spots for heavy rhythm stuff, but still compromises have to be made in terms of DSP and EQing.
> 
> That's it from the top of my head from my short experience with the eleven rack and my longer (and generally unsuccesful) with the HD desktop.
> 
> To clarify, the HD is a king in its price range in terms of versatility, but an eleven rack is a more user-friendly solution for just a little more dough if you find it used. Personally I got mine used for 400 euros, and though it's steep compared to what it runs for now in the US used market, I still believe I got a bang for my buck.



How would you compare the POD vs 11R for the high gain metal sound, and overall amp simulations? Is the 11R miles ahead of the POD?


----------



## Fretless

armdias said:


> How would you compare the POD vs 11R for the high gain metal sound, and overall amp simulations? Is the 11R miles ahead of the POD?



They both do high gain well. There are some great comparison videos on youtube that you can find as well that will help sway your opinion in favor of either or. It really comes down to a personal preference. I had the POD HD PRO for some time, and I loved the unit, but I needed more, so I got a kemper.


----------



## Wachu

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> ...with the Expression pedal sweeping from one to the other so that I can adjust in real-time the simulation of a crossfade from clean/crunch or vise versa




How exactly you done that? I mean how to set EXP pedal to play one amp on one position, and second on the other?


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

Is there any way to copy whole presets?

I really like how I have one preset configured(amp/pedals), but want to change 1-2 pedals in the chain. 

Is this possible?


----------



## thebunfather

mr_fruitbowl said:


> Is there any way to copy whole presets?
> 
> I really like how I have one preset configured(amp/pedals), but want to change 1-2 pedals in the chain.
> 
> Is this possible?



If you're using HD Edit, you can click on the preset once to highlight it, then ctrl/drag and drop into the location that you want it saved.

If you're editing on the unit itself, just hit save and select where you want the preset saved to with the small knobs under the LCD.


----------



## CTID

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/gurtschwurtz/mend/s-essQU[/SC]

A new song my band recorded for our EP coming out in a couple months. All guitar tones are with the Pod HD500 with an external cab that I downloaded, and bass was done with a combination of external pedals in the effects loop of my HD500.

Critiques are welcome!


----------



## daedae

Wachu said:


> How exactly you done that? I mean how to set EXP pedal to play one amp on one position, and second on the other?



You just need your two amps/signal chains in the same preset. Pan them both center in the mixer block. You then assign the EXP pedal to both volumes, I assume to the amp volume but maybe you can assign it to channel volume (I've read how to do this but I've never done it myself). Basically you set the pedal to control volume on one, going from 0 at the lowest to your target at the highest, and the same pedal to control volume on the other one going from 0 at the highest to your target at the lowest. The pedal all the way in the down position will have one amp turned up, and all the way in the up position will have the other amp turned up, and anywhere in between will be a mix of the two.


----------



## Rizzo

leechmasterargentina said:


> By the jack you mean the 1/4 output? Mind that you can switch the 1/4 output mode to 'Amp' in which case the 1/4 output goes without preamplification, or 'Line' which come preamped. 'Line' setting is for sending it to the power amp section of an amp or a power amp head.


Yeah thanks, the switch is on "line" already. In fact, putting it on "amp" brings an even quieter signal.


----------



## shneakypete

https://soundcloud.com/shneakypete001/cycle

This is all POD HD. Any advice on tone would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## loreweaver

https://soundcloud.com/loreweaver-1/01-rigor-mortis

first track of our 2nd album, guitars and basses........ all pod....... hope you like the tune and the tones


----------



## Alice AKW

Testing out some new guitar and bass tones?

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/mix-test-1[/sc]


----------



## Wachu

Hi all
I need some advice from you guys. I'm building my little empire, for now i have HD500, FRFR, guitar, headphones(32Ohm) und laptop. Now i just need to connect all this things for my needs. If it possible I want to record on PC, have direct monitoring through headphones and FRFR, plus I want to play background track on PC to record with. Important thing is to get as low latency as possible. And I know that HD500 headphones monitoring can suck, so i rather want to plug headphones in some external device. First I though about mixer, xenyx Q802USB, but i heard that is impossible to record guitar and hear background track at the same time on this unit (maybe some others mixers can do it?). Mixer would be nice to record vocals+3 band eq extra. But if not mixer, than some interface(scarlett 2i2?) will be nice.. if it handle what i need. So at the attached below professional sketch you see 2 ways which are in my mind, but i need some advice from you- FIRST: is what im thinking wise? SECOND: if so, which of this route is better? THIRD: any ideas about:better mixer, interface, better chain? 
Thank you a LOT!


----------



## Stijnson

Seems to me like you're overcomplicating things. I won't be drawing an equally beautiful diagram, but I would recommend just monitoring through the POD, using that as an interface, so plugging your headphones and monitors into that. Connect the POD's usb to your PC and set it up to be used as an interface. This way you can do all the things you want, with little to no latency. I think most people, including myself, run it this way and it means you dont need to buy an interface.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Indeed, the POD has native ASIO drivers, so it works just like an interface. You can monitor plugging the headphones to the headphones output of the POD.


----------



## Wachu

Stijnson said:


> Seems to me like you're overcomplicating things. I won't be drawing an equally beautiful diagram, but I would recommend just monitoring through the POD, using that as an interface, so plugging your headphones and monitors into that. Connect the POD's usb to your PC and set it up to be used as an interface. This way you can do all the things you want, with little to no latency. I think most people, including myself, run it this way and it means you dont need to buy an interface.




Yes, but what with background track, is it possible to record guitar and listen to b.track only with single usb connection?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Thinking about getting either a POD HD500x or AMPLIFi FX100 for practice. Which would be better for that application using some Logitech computer speakers w/ sub or ear buds for monitors? From the demos on YouTube, I think both sound good but would appreciate the ease of use of the FX100, though I'm sure HD500x edit on the computer could accomplish similar. And I'm sure someone's going to say "Why would you compare a lesser gen product to a newer gen product; are you trolling" but I'm curious before I spend the money. I think the tone match option of the FX100 would cut down on time spent dialing in tones so I can play more. What do you guys think? 

Hopefully this doesn't make anyone mad; I would've started a thread but I figured you guys would be able to give me some good advice. Thanks.


----------



## Malkav

Did a cover of Deep Purple's Highway Star using my POD HD500 for the bass again, it's for the audition I mentioned in the other post so it's not really a multi angled production value thing, but if anyone's interested in something they could use as a backing track here we go:


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

That's a pretty solid bass tone. 
I'm still using my X3 for bass. Guitars in this clip are all HD500, however. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jacob-jung-1/midst-of-time-instrumental[/SC]


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Wachu said:


> Yes, but what with background track, is it possible to record guitar and listen to b.track only with single usb connection?



Sure. The POD is an interface by itself. You just have to choose HD500 ASIO drivers in your DAW and you can monitor everything through the headphones output of the POD. You can also use that output to plug the POD to monitors if you prefer. Every sound will come out through the interface (The POD) so what you play, the tracks in the DAW, everything, will come out that way.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Thinking about getting either a POD HD500x or AMPLIFi FX100 for practice. Which would be better for that application using some Logitech computer speakers w/ sub or ear buds for monitors? From the demos on YouTube, I think both sound good but would appreciate the ease of use of the FX100, though I'm sure HD500x edit on the computer could accomplish similar. And I'm sure someone's going to say "Why would you compare a lesser gen product to a newer gen product; are you trolling" but I'm curious before I spend the money. I think the tone match option of the FX100 would cut down on time spent dialing in tones so I can play more. What do you guys think?
> 
> Hopefully this doesn't make anyone mad; I would've started a thread but I figured you guys would be able to give me some good advice. Thanks.



I think someone explained that the FX100 is still based on XT/X3 processing. Mind that even if the FX100 is newer doesn't necessarily means it's better. I think that this year Line 6 has focused in "home musicians", so my opinion is that the FX100 is made for that range of users that like to play at home, don't spend a lot of time tweaking things to get tones and eventually record something. I've also read somewhere that the gap between patches is huge on the FX100, but again, it's not meant for live purposes.

What you choose depends on the use. If you want something that its limits are far and gives you years of experimentation, durability, rehearsal/live/studio capabilities, I'd suggest the HD500X. If you're more of a simple guy, straight to the sound without hassle and eventually rehearsal with a couple of friends without changing patches much, maybe the FX100 is for you. I haven't tried the last one, but when I compared specs with the HD500, they are 2 different worlds. Also, you should have an iPad to make the best out of the FX100.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

quick question. I'm looking for an FRFR to go with my pod. right now I'm using some cheap surround sound system from walmart (go ahead and laugh). I'v been hearing good things from pod users about altos.

now the question. how big of a difference will there be if i go with the ts110a compared to the st112a? I'm not going to be giging with the set up, i just want something that will sound better than what I'm using at the moment, which to be honest won't be that hard to do.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

guitarfreak1387 said:


> quick question. I'm looking for an FRFR to go with my pod. right now I'm using some cheap surround sound system from walmart *(go ahead and laugh)*. I'v been hearing good things from pod users about altos.
> 
> now the question. how big of a difference will there be if i go with the ts110a compared to the st112a? I'm not going to be giging with the set up, i just want something that will sound better than what I'm using at the moment, which to be honest won't be that hard to do.



Ahahahah!


----------



## bcolville

I'm considering buying a torpedo cab and making my own match eq ir's to put in it. Torn between doing that or just getting an axe fx since it can load ir's.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

HD Pro experts: I've noticed that my unprocessed DIs, recorded via USB with nothing in the POD signal chain, are significantly darker than the DI stems I download from, for example, the sneap forum. Is there some processing going on that I don't know about that's making them darker, or is it just the quality of the preamps in the POD?


----------



## bcolville

PlumbTheDerps said:


> HD Pro experts: I've noticed that my unprocessed DIs, recorded via USB with nothing in the POD signal chain, are significantly darker than the DI stems I download from, for example, the sneap forum. Is there some processing going on that I don't know about that's making them darker, or is it just the quality of the preamps in the POD?



Most likely how the different guitars sound


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

bcolville said:


> Most likely how the different guitars sound



Could very well be, but I downloaded like 8 sets of stems with different guitars in the last several days, and all were much brighter- and I replaced my strings 2 days ago, and cleaned the neck. : / I also briefly owned a Scarlett 2i2, and I don't have any audio clips, but my impression (had it for 2 days only) was that the pre was substantially brighter, but I sort of ignored it. It just seems odd since I don't think there should be much difference between two relatively cheap pre's.

edit: just found this thread. This guy switched from an XT to an Onyx Blackjack, which is one of the interfaces I was considering getting. I can't detect any difference whatsoever in the sound from the clips he posted. 
http://www.ultimatemetal.com/forum/backline/924840-recommend-me-audio-interface-di-box-2.html


----------



## bcolville

Can someone help me figure out what kind of fx units to use for something similar to intervals - ephemeral on the layer at 0:13 and 1:54? I don't usually use fx so I don't know my way around them. Thanks.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Tremolo effect under Modulation.


----------



## kamello

Ocara-Jacob said:


> Tremolo effect under Modulation.



this!, although I've never been able to correctly set up the tremolo in the POD , god I forgot how awesome this album sounded


anyways, I haven't recorded with my POD in more than a year since I started using VST's only, but yesterday I was fooling around with Ola's handjob patch and some impulses (Catharsis) and really digged the tone (ok ok, and was too lazy too hook up my interface  )
so I decided to cover a few riffs from Lord Resistance Army and for the first time ever Im happy with my result.
Isolated guitar tracks around 1:05, then I added the other instruments

https://db.tt/k7wMeHw1


my drums still sound like shit though


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Got my POD X3 Live today, finally, and I'm getting an HD500 on Wednesday. UPS dude was probably just being a lazy prick on Friday because, "God it's so hot and it's almost the weekend, I don't wanna use Google Maps and find where this place is. D:"

The X3 Live sounds good, so I'm excited as hell to hear how much better the HD500 sounds. Setting up the audio drivers took a little effort to get it to play through my laptop so it could play rather than using the X3 Live as a soundcard, but it was simple enough that I didn't really need a walk through or anything.

The only thing that's a tad confusing/convoluted is using GearBox for saving/setting up new patches to the X3L. What I do is save the patch to the computer for a backup after changing the name in the patch window, send a selected patch to the X3L, then save it on the X3L to the location I want it at. I did lose a patch from trying to change the tone 1/2 names in the patch window, but it was a simple patch and will be easy enough to remake.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Got my POD X3 Live today, finally, and I'm getting an HD500 on Wednesday. UPS dude was probably just being a lazy prick on Friday because, "God it's so hot and it's almost the weekend, I don't wanna use Google Maps and find where this place is. D:"



I dont really get it. You get an X3 and immediately after it a HD? You are never touching that X3 once you have the HD, it is miles better.


----------



## PodHdBean

yeah the hd is better in a majority of ways but the x3 has some tones the hd just cant get.i do mean bass and clean tones thats it lol 


ZeroS1gnol said:


> I dont really get it. You get an X3 and immediately after it a HD? You are never touching that X3 once you have the HD, it is miles better.


----------



## Rizzo

Is it possible to pass a mixer through the HD, for multiple mics recording? And how? Or would i just make a mess?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

ZeroS1gnol said:


> I dont really get it. You get an X3 and immediately after it a HD? You are never touching that X3 once you have the HD, it is miles better.



I still use the X3 for bass and some live stuff. The HD is fairly useless for bass.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ZeroS1gnol said:


> I dont really get it. You get an X3 and immediately after it a HD? You are never touching that X3 once you have the HD, it is miles better.



Mainly because I had the money for both, got them used for the price of a new HD500 and like things about both.


----------



## kamello

ZeroS1gnol said:


> I dont really get it. You get an X3 and immediately after it a HD? You are never touching that X3 once you have the HD, it is miles better.



I have and HD and Im giving the idea of getting an X3 some thought  

the High-Gain options are a lot more varied and i've heard a lot more albums sounding incredible with an X3 rather than a HD (of course that depends on your mixing and engineering abilities though...)


anyways, congrats on the new PODs man!, I absolutely recommend you to try 3th party Impulses for the HD if you want to record with it


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

kamello said:


> I have and HD and Im giving the idea of getting an X3 some thought
> 
> the High-Gain options are a lot more varied and i've heard a lot more albums sounding incredible with an X3 rather than a HD (of course that depends on your mixing and engineering abilities though...)
> 
> 
> anyways, congrats on the new PODs man!, I absolutely recommend you to try 3th party Impulses for the HD if you want to record with it



Thanks man.  I've been playing guitar a lot the past two days since I got the X3 and have about 8-10 patches that I really like and they didn't take long at all to configure.

Anyways, I'm sure I'll like the HD regardless.  The only thing that might annoy me is the DSP limit depending on how 'limiting' it is to building patches. No pun intended. 

I found $200 bucks that I hid  so maybe I might get something to use in the FX loop of the HD500 in the few cases when I need more, though I'm not sure it'll be necessary cuz all I'd need is a compressor, boost, gate, dual amps, a simple reverb and delay. If it's too annoying/limiting, I'll scour the classifieds for a POD HD desktop and set up a few FX patches.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Whoops I had the wrong tab open. 
Alternatively, I made some new clean tones that are pretty sick.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Just got it and loaded some patches on it but I haven't had a chance to try it out yet. I'm curious though...

...do I just unplug it or...?


----------



## Fretless

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Just got it and loaded some patches on it but I haven't had a chance to try it out yet. I'm curious though...
> 
> ...do I just unplug it or...?



Yeah, unplug it and send it my way. Even though I have a Kemper, I still find myself missing some of the effects I had in my pod.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Fretless said:


> Yeah, unplug it and send it my way. Even though I have a Kemper, I still find myself missing some of the effects I had in my pod.



You're funny. I asked though because while the X3 has an on/off switch, the HD500 doesn't. Kinda strange.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Messed around with the HD500 some today, and while it sounds good, it takes quite a bit longer to set up a patch than with the X3 Live. Also, the volume seems quite a bit lower than on the X3 Live and I prefer the volume/expression pedal on the X3 Live as well. Nitpicking aside, I both products for different things.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Also, the volume seems quite a bit lower than on the X3 Live



Do you hook it up to a guitar amp or amp with monitor speakers?

Check the 1/4 out switch. Preferably set it to line. On amp mode it will be considerably less loud.

There's also the guitar in switch which can be set to normal or pad. Padding will boost it a bit, but in my general experience it does no good to the tone.


----------



## Rizzo

Rizzo said:


> Is it possible to pass a mixer through the HD, for multiple mics recording? And how? Or would i just make a mess?


^^^ Anyone?

PS Seems like i can't get pinch harmonics out of my dirty patches,even at quite high gain (50%+ on the high gain models).
What am i doing wrong? Frequency response problems (cab)? Or noise gate issues?
Have you experienced that? Either they don't come out at all, or they come out a little bit but very strange sounding, quirky and muffled.


----------



## daedae

Rizzo said:


> ^^^ Anyone?
> 
> PS Seems like i can't get pinch harmonics out of my dirty patches,even at quite high gain (50%+ on the high gain models).
> What am i doing wrong? Frequency response problems (cab)? Or noise gate issues?
> Have you experienced that? Either they don't come out at all, or they come out a little bit but very strange sounding, quirky and muffled.



For the mixer question, it should work okay since you're basically just using it as an interface. Run one mixer channel out to guitar in and one to the aux in. Set your input 1 source to guitar and input 2 source to aux. Make sure the mixer on the hd500 is set to hard left and hard right, and then arm your DAW's tracks appropriately.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Do you hook it up to a guitar amp or amp with monitor speakers?
> 
> Check the 1/4 out switch. Preferably set it to line. On amp mode it will be considerably less loud.
> 
> There's also the guitar in switch which can be set to normal or pad. Padding will boost it a bit, but in my general experience it does no good to the tone.



I think pad is for active pickups so it doesn't clip. And I have it going from the USB to my computer and from there to my Logitech speakers.


----------



## DredFul

Hi guys,

I'm interested in getting a POD and thought I'd ask you for some recommendations.

I'm looking at used HD400 and HD500. Both reasonably priced in my opinion, the HD500 being about 200$(converted) more.

I would use it for playing at home and maybe some occasional recordings like 
riff ideas and so on.

So: do you think the extra 200$ would be worth it? I'm not looking to spend too much money but you know, buy nice or buy twice.

Any tips and advice are welcome.


Thank you.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DredFul said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm interested in getting a POD and thought I'd ask you for some recommendations.
> 
> I'm looking at used HD400 and HD500. Both reasonably priced in my opinion, the HD500 being about 200$(converted) more.
> 
> I would use it for playing at home and maybe some occasional recordings like
> riff ideas and so on.
> 
> So: do you think the extra 200$ would be worth it? I'm not looking to spend too much money but you know, buy nice or buy twice.
> 
> Any tips and advice are welcome.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



I don't think the HD400 does dual amps and I am not entirely sure if it has similar models as the 500 or not. Also, if you like to do lots of effects like modulation, delay, reverb, etc. you may want an HD500x. Either should be pretty decent for playing at home though if you don't require dual amps or lots of mod/delay/reverb effects if any at all.


----------



## kamello

DredFul said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm interested in getting a POD and thought I'd ask you for some recommendations.
> 
> I'm looking at used HD400 and HD500. Both reasonably priced in my opinion, the HD500 being about 200$(converted) more.
> 
> I would use it for playing at home and maybe some occasional recordings like
> riff ideas and so on.
> 
> So: do you think the extra 200$ would be worth it? I'm not looking to spend too much money but you know, buy nice or buy twice.
> 
> Any tips and advice are welcome.
> 
> 
> Thank you.




I tried to convince myself thinking that I wouldn't need the additional options, I paid twice  

the amps and sounds in the 400 and 500 are the same, but the limitations regarding FX in the 400 and 300 are retarded, for example, you can only run

one Dist/OD/EQ/Fuzz/Compressor/Octaver/Pitch-Shifter pedal
one Chorus/Phaser/Flanger/Tremolo
one type of delay

reverb, noise-gate and Wah are useable in all patches independantly 

also, dual amps (although I don't use em' that much)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'm curious what people here think in regards to hooking up my HD500. I have Logitech speakers w/ sub at the moment and currently, I hook up either POD via USB, then plugging the Logitech speakers into the computer, like how I would if I was listening to music. I also change the buffer, set playback to the speaker/headphone jack and recording to my POD as well as check "Listen to this device" so I can hear it. 

However, Line 6 says you should set the POD up to be your "soundcard" in playback and then use an out on the back of the POD and the only one I have an option of using at the moment is the headphone jack with a 1/4" adapter which I have. 

What do you guys think? Just making sure I'm getting the most out of it for the time being. I mean, other than getting an M9 for post-amp effects.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Just messed around with the Park 75, JTM 45, Plexi 100 and JCM800 models and with tweaking they all sounded really good. I was pretty surprised how well the JTM45 and Park 75 models could work for metal. The JCM800 model took more tweaking than the 75/45/100 for a usable sound [for me anyways] but it was worth the effort. I mostly stick with the 412 models, but I need to mess with the 212 models as well. 

In case someone has the HD500/desktop/pro and is frustrated with the unit, yet hasn't discovered the usefulness of these controls: Sag, low cut, and thump are your friends. I usually start with sag at about 25-33%, low cut anywhere from 100-150 Hz and thump depends on the model, but usually ends up between 12-27%. Master and bias are also really useful depending on the model of amp you're using, but I need to read through the manual to find out what bias excursion is doing cuz I just kinda leave it alone.

And I'm sure most of you guys already know this, but I'm sure there is someone out there in internetland that is trying to figure out the POD HD500.


----------



## Schaug

Hey guys, I would like if you could answer to one question before I sell this thing (HD500) and get my 11r back. 

Is it possible to get usable live high gain/mid gain tone at all? I managed to make a few nice ones for recording and I'm satisfied but live, it's still thin. Cleans sound great live btw. 

Could you share a preset or two which are set up for LIVE use only. Last night I was eaten up by the bass and cymbals because I tweaked presets on headphones.  I played on Ibanez k7 which is mahogany with PAFs and it was still thin city.  I'm even considering succumbing to JCM800 models just to get my meat back. I'm a sad panda right now.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Schaug said:


> Hey guys, I would like if you could answer to one question before I sell this thing (HD500) and get my 11r back.
> 
> Is it possible to get usable live high gain/mid gain tone at all? I managed to make a few nice ones for recording and I'm satisfied but live, it's still thin. Cleans sound great live btw.
> 
> Could you share a preset or two which are set up for LIVE use only. Last night I was eaten up by the bass and cymbals because I tweaked presets on headphones.  I played on Ibanez k7 which is mahogany with PAFs and it was still thin city.  I'm even considering succumbing to JCM800 models just to get my meat back. I'm a sad panda right now.



Are you using an amp as output? If that's the case, first mistake you made is tweak something meant for an amp with your headphones. You should tweak it with that particular amp you used live. Not only that, but when you think you have a decent tone to use with that amp, test it at the volumes you will use on stage and then you'll know how it's going to sound.

One thing that can help you to get where you want is to disable cab/mic in the POD amp. When you start it sounds fizzy and maybe digital, but when you start equalizing you can get to a tone that sounds almost real in the amp your using. I also send my POD to the pwr amp section of my amp, so I equalize from POD's amp and EQ.


----------



## gunslingerjh

Preview of a cover i'm working on, recorded with POD HD500.
Tried to get the guitars sound as close to the original as possible.
Bass is programmed using a freeware vst.
Drum is superior 2.0

Any ideas on emulating a better bass sound/better vst's?

Monuments - I, The Destroyer

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/julienhauspie/monuments-i-the-destroyer-cover-preview[/SC]


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Schaug said:


> Is it possible to get usable live high gain/mid gain tone at all?



Definitely. I get a good mid gain tone using a tube power amp and guitar cab. Turn the power amp modeling off (even though it might sound better at low volume, the PA modeling makes the tone thin and wooly at band levels with my setup). Cabs off of course. My basic patches are very simple - just the recto preamp model with gain and tone to taste, and a gate. No extra EQ needed. Keep the gain under control, once you crank up you'll get it back with the low end girth intact.

That's what works for me. If you are going FRFR though, this is all worthless to you.


----------



## Schaug

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Definitely. I get a good mid gain tone using a tube power amp and guitar cab. Turn the power amp modeling off (even though it might sound better at low volume, the PA modeling makes the tone thin and wooly at band levels with my setup). Cabs off of course. My basic patches are very simple - just the recto preamp model with gain and tone to taste, and a gate. No extra EQ needed. Keep the gain under control, once you crank up you'll get it back with the low end girth intact.
> 
> That's what works for me. If you are going FRFR though, this is all worthless to you.



Thanks for the reply, unfortunately I'm going straight to the PA but I have a huge monitor in front of me and I've had great results with 11r previously. I've only used Uber and F ball preset yesterday (meambobbo's LOG and Dream theater patches) which seem to be great for recording. Ive tweaked them a bit but they were lost in the cymbals and bass. I really need a live preset to begin with.


----------



## Schaug

Should I consider rolling back firmware on my HD500? I've read somewhere that the older firmware had warmer tones?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Schaug said:


> Should I consider rolling back firmware on my HD500? I've read somewhere that the older firmware had warmer tones?



If you think it might help, go for it. You can always get it back to the newest FW update if you decide it had little to no effect.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Schaug said:


> Thanks for the reply, unfortunately I'm going straight to the PA but I have a huge monitor in front of me and I've had great results with 11r previously. I've only used Uber and F ball preset yesterday (meambobbo's LOG and Dream theater patches) which seem to be great for recording. Ive tweaked them a bit but they were lost in the cymbals and bass. I really need a live preset to begin with.



Wish i had more FRFR experience to help- i played one gig like that and managed to get _decent_ tones. It's just going to take alot of trial and error in a band setting, at least it did for me. Probably about 6 months of tweaking and trying different outboard gear before i really got to where i thought my tone was true tube amp quality. Everytime after practice or gig i'd tweak what was not right, or sometimes make major changes (like turning off power amp models - that helped a ton with cymbals drowning me out). The tone is in there, you just have to find the right settings for your set up, which could be the opposite of what's working for my set up. Just keep in mind that what might sound tamer at bedroom volume may be perfect for band volume - even with the pod! Good luck!


----------



## Dominoes282

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Wish i had more FRFR experience to help- i played one gig like that and managed to get _decent_ tones. It's just going to take alot of trial and error in a band setting, at least it did for me. Probably about 6 months of tweaking and trying different outboard gear before i really got to where i thought my tone was true tube amp quality. Everytime after practice or gig i'd tweak what was not right, or sometimes make major changes (like turning off power amp models - that helped a ton with cymbals drowning me out). The tone is in there, you just have to find the right settings for your set up, which could be the opposite of what's working for my set up. Just keep in mind that what might sound tamer at bedroom volume may be perfect for band volume - even with the pod! Good luck!



Hey man you play gigs at Shakas? VB represent! Anyways, I get a good live tone with meambobbo's Recti patch modified a little bit, which was part of his 0622 setlist. I could upload it if anyone wants it since it's not available anymore.


----------



## Schaug

Dominoes282 said:


> Hey man you play gigs at Shakas? VB represent! Anyways, I get a good live tone with meambobbo's Recti patch modified a little bit, which was part of his 0622 setlist. I could upload it if anyone wants it since it's not available anymore.



Upload it please. I'm considering to combine a dark crunchy amp (Phd,JCM800) with Uber or Recto and then tweak them in the mixer after I dial out the shrill with paraEQ, I just want the mids to cut, some presets are just too tight if that makes sense.


----------



## Centrix

I've been trying to achieve a decent DragonForce sound but I think I am not experienced enough with the POD in order to do so. Which amp/cab do you guys think is more appropriate for this?


----------



## bcolville

So I don't know if this is a well known trick but I'll share anyways just in case. You can make your guitar tones a lot thicker by quad tracking with two different mics. Just use your regular recording patch then try some different mic on it. My regular patch had a 421 dynamic and it was a little dark for my liking. So when I quad tracked I blended it with the 409 dynamic since it was brighter. Those mics go really well together. All of a sudden the guitars had so much more balls to them. I wish I could post clips but it's for a song on an upcoming album.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

A month ago a radio programme took my band to a studio to record a rehearsal of 2 songs. They also filmed that session. That day I was planning to use my Fender Deluxe 112 amp, in which I plug the HD500 to the Power Amp In input. The engineer suggested me to use an Ibanez Screamer amp (Tube) they had in the studio, so we tested it and went for it. Since I didn't wanted to mess with the presets, I just changed the output of the POD to Amp and set the hi and low cuts to Flat. I also changed the 1/4" switch to Amp (It was set to Line for the Pwr Out mode).

Without further words, the videos:





As a bonus, one of the songs from our last show, of course, using the HD500:


----------



## campbell01

Hey guys I'm really considering getting a Line 6 POD HD500x but have some seriously noob questions. First, how does using it to record guitars create patches work? Can i assign them to certain footswitches to use live? How does the whole poweramp thing work? Just plug PODHD-power amp-cab? Does it light up for dark stages? Also on poweramps, what do you guys think about solid state ones? I have a 1x12 Orange cab, is there stuff out there that will work for me? Thanks in advance. I'm still learning about gear and a lot of searches dont give me straight answers.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

See comments in bold below:



campbell01 said:


> Hey guys I'm really considering getting a Line 6 POD HD500x but have some seriously noob questions. First, how does using it to record guitars create patches work? Can i assign them to certain footswitches to use live? *(both these things are described in the manual)* How does the whole poweramp thing work? Just plug PODHD-power amp-cab?*(yes)* Does it light up for dark stages?*(yes)* Also on poweramps, what do you guys think about solid state ones?*(I have a Matrix GT800FX, which is a super nice solid state rack power amp. There are plenty other options, amp heads with an fx loop for instance. Through the fx loop you plug right into the power amp of it)* I have a 1x12 Orange cab, is there stuff out there that will work for me?* (if you are going to perform, I recommend upgrading to at least a 2x12) * Thanks in advance. I'm still learning about gear and a lot of searches dont give me straight answers.


----------



## noj

Hi  I just got my HD Pro X today and so far its amazing! I just have a couple quick questions, that i'm sure have been answered before but i'm having too much fun with my new POD that i don't want to read through 368 pages to find it haha. Anyway, at the moment i'm using headphones, do i set it to studio/direct? And i'll be buying an ALTO TS115a this weekend though, so when i get it do i keep it on studio/direct? Thanks! I'm sure i'll be back with more questions soon enough


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Dominoes282 said:


> Hey man you play gigs at Shakas? VB represent! Anyways, I get a good live tone with meambobbo's Recti patch modified a little bit, which was part of his 0622 setlist. I could upload it if anyone wants it since it's not available anymore.



No Shakas yet but i've heard good things about it. We do South Beach Grill, Cap't Rons (monthly), Grumpy's, Riff house, Lido Inn, Hoss' Deli once. We are doing South Beach Grill this saturday actually!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Anyone got some good X3L or HD500 patches they wish to share? I like dual amps but a good tone is a good tone. Send em to my inbox if it's not too much trouble. More the merrier.


----------



## Dominoes282

Schaug said:


> Upload it please. I'm considering to combine a dark crunchy amp (Phd,JCM800) with Uber or Recto and then tweak them in the mixer after I dial out the shrill with paraEQ, I just want the mids to cut, some presets are just too tight if that makes sense.



Sorry it took so long but here is the setlist. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8wpgtowgt3y08b8/bak.hrs

If your setlist's are already full just start Pod Edit in Offline mode (without pod connected) and pull patches on to your desktop from there.



VBCheeseGrater said:


> No Shakas yet but i've heard good things about it. We do South Beach Grill, Cap't Rons (monthly), Grumpy's, Riff house, Lido Inn, Hoss' Deli once. We are doing South Beach Grill this saturday actually!



Cool I'ma have to check those places out. I go to Shakas and Club Relevant primarily though. Relevant is a good venue but the sound guy sucks


----------



## Schaug

Broken link, man.


----------



## Dominoes282

Schaug said:


> Broken link, man.



It's good on my end but here's a reup anyways

https://mega.co.nz/#!x1JR2IpI!mGCfOPgoePbpLfs13-dlNeAi1us5TTFXVrAgtcdu5Dg


----------



## tripguitar

Hey guys, havent used my HD500 in a long time but have recently been digging into it again. Although I sort of hit a road block when it comes to setting up footswitches for my patches.

It's great that multiple FX blocks (or "pedals") can be activated with one footswitch. I like to turn on a mid-focus eq and a stereo delay while also turning off one of my noise gates for some screaming leads. All this happens with one push of FS8, but then limits my ability to use those fx individually.

What if I want to use just the delay or just the eq for a certain section of a song? Well I can't, since they've both already been assigned to FS8.

*Why can't a single FX block be controlled by multiple footswitches?*

Is there a way I can solve this issue with an external midi controller maybe? or another way? thanks fellas.


----------



## MobiusR

My band's new single

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOiJ9CizihU


Recorded using HD500 for guitars and external impulses with some EQ things


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

I've been working on some jazzy rhythm tones with my HD500, and I think you'll dig them. If you're into jazz. They're the kind of clean tones that are really warm but crisp if you pick gently, but then start to break up a little if you pick hard, leaning towards a fuzzy saturation. 
It's pretty great actually. I'm impressed.


----------



## Rizzo

Is it possible to use a condenser mic in the 500's XLR input (with the +18 boost option activated eventually) or is the preamp too weak?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Rizzo said:


> Is it possible to use a condenser mic in the 500's XLR input (with the +18 boost option activated eventually) or is the preamp too weak?



Most condensers need +48 volts also called Phantom Power. The HD500 mic input doesn't have this feature. You have to buy a microphone preamp that has Phantom Power and send it to the line input of the Pod.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

I need some help. My band is considering using a DAW on stage for clicktracks and backing tracks I thought, when we do I just as well might use the DAW to send MIDI commands to my Pod, so I don't need to operate the unit during songs.

I dove into the user manual, but it's very confusing to say the least. It lists commands, but it seems to be written as if they consider that you already know how to set it all up. So, could anyone point me to some easy explanation about how to set it up? I mean from start to finish, how to set up a MIDI command track in DAW to how to make commands for switching patches/banks etc.

Thanks!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

ZeroS1gnol said:


> I need some help. My band is considering using a DAW on stage for clicktracks and backing tracks I thought, when we do I just as well might use the DAW to send MIDI commands to my Pod, so I don't need to operate the unit during songs.
> 
> I dove into the user manual, but it's very confusing to say the least. It lists commands, but it seems to be written as if they consider that you already know how to set it all up. So, could anyone point me to some easy explanation about how to set it up? I mean from start to finish, how to set up a MIDI command track in DAW to how to make commands for switching patches/banks etc.
> 
> Thanks!



Are you going to have plenty of time and aid to connect and disconnect on stage? When I have a gig, I have to be time efficient when it comes to this, not to say at a festival! it's in and out. The things you say are definitely doable, but requires more time, cables, which also means more potential problems.

With my band we've used samples/recordings, but usually at the beginning of a song, as an intro, so hooking my cellphone into the mixer is less hassle than taking my laptop for instance. We've never used samples during a song because the drummer moves a lot and to be honest, not only you have to be quite good with tempo but also have an EXCELLENT way of monitoring the track/click/samples so it doesn't mess up on stage. I think that if you have a drummer that follows tempos like a swiss clock, people that know their job and help you pluggin and unpluggin stuff on stage and you're willing to have lotsa cable below your feel that you'll have to be careful of, then you can do it, though I don't know how,


----------



## Dominoes282

Extreme Meshuggah Tone ALERT!

This was kind of spontaneous. I've been using this tone forever to get the meshuggah tone but never got around to releasing it. WELL here you go.

https://mega.co.nz/#!dtRB1aDb!XsCxo7PmXtSwcbUa8dzYJ1nVmkgTmo7BVqLCv9kk1-Y

Soundcloud:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/recordingmf/meshuggah-pod-tone[/SC]


----------



## Alice AKW

Dominoes282 said:


> Extreme Meshuggah Tone ALERT!
> 
> This was kind of spontaneous. I've been using this tone forever to get the meshuggah tone but never got around to releasing it. WELL here you go.
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!dtRB1aDb!XsCxo7PmXtSwcbUa8dzYJ1nVmkgTmo7BVqLCv9kk1-Y
> 
> Soundcloud:
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/recordingmf/meshuggah-pod-tone[/SC]



Trim a bit of that scratchiness, ease up on the low cut, and add a little more snarly mids and that tone will slay.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

leechmasterargentina said:


> Are you going to have plenty of time and aid to connect and disconnect on stage? When I have a gig, I have to be time efficient when it comes to this, not to say at a festival! it's in and out. The things you say are definitely doable, but requires more time, cables, which also means more potential problems.
> 
> With my band we've used samples/recordings, but usually at the beginning of a song, as an intro, so hooking my cellphone into the mixer is less hassle than taking my laptop for instance. We've never used samples during a song because the drummer moves a lot and to be honest, not only you have to be quite good with tempo but also have an EXCELLENT way of monitoring the track/click/samples so it doesn't mess up on stage. I think that if you have a drummer that follows tempos like a swiss clock, people that know their job and help you pluggin and unpluggin stuff on stage and you're willing to have lotsa cable below your feel that you'll have to be careful of, then you can do it, though I don't know how,



It's not going to be a hassle; laptop can be booted before we need to build up. It's just an extra MIDI cable and our audio interface can easily be connected to the mixer. If there really isnt time, then we just dont use backing tracks, easy.

We won't mess up on stage, we've trained with clicktracks often, tempo changes and all (so no room for error).

But bottom line: I want to try it, so I need to figure out how first.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Our own RickyCigs of this board has been starting up his own line of effects pedals. Any of you guys remember Rick? He was an active contributor to this particular thread and did all those awesome tone matches on the POD HD500 for members on here?

Right now, he has an overdrive called the ProtoDrive that actually has been well received! A clean boost is currently in-the-making, and a bass overdrive is also coming soon!

Here is Rick's quick runthrough of info for the prototype of the ProtoDrive pedal:


One thing that I must mention is that the final version has a different layout/config than that of the prototype!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now, here are some demos that I threw together for the pedal. 
To save space in this thread, I'm just going to ask that you read the description of the videos, as opposed to me typing it all out or copy-and-pasting everything. The description of the videos contains all technical info and specs.

If you prefer Soundcloud as your medium, I'm also embedding Soundcloud audio clips below each YouTube video.



[SC]https://soundcloud.com/lucas_procopio/airis-effects-protodrive-overdrive-pedal-demo[/SC]



[SC]https://soundcloud.com/lucas_procopio/airis-effects-protodrive-overdrive-pedal-demo-mid-gain-ambient-lead[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/lucas_procopio/airis-effects-protodrive-overdrive-pedal-demo-modern-lead[/SC]

This might not give you pedal GAS, but if you're in the market for a super versatile overdrive that really can put your classic Ibanez Tubescreamer or Maxon OD808 to shame and actually has some serious tone to it behind its flexibility, then stay tuned to Rick for more! And stay tuned to me for more as well!

To make this relevant to the thread, I used my POD HD500 for all effects (clean, delay, reverb, etc.) Pretty much for everything except the overdrive and distortion on the rhythm and lead guitars in all the samples I attached.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Our own RickyCigs of this board has been starting up his own line of effects pedals. Any of you guys remember Rick? He was an active contributor to this particular thread and did all those awesome tone matches on the POD HD500 for members on here?



Where are the tone matches? I wouldn't mind checking those out.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Where are the tone matches? I wouldn't mind checking those out.



Long ways back, man. 
Just start searching the thread.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Long ways back, man.
> Just start searching the thread.



Alright then. Might take me awhile and you guys may not recognize me. I might end up looking like this by the time I'm done...












EDIT: 500 posts in this thread by Ricky alone with 269 coming up with the term "patch"... lol, pass.


----------



## RickyCigs

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Alright then. Might take me awhile and you guys may not recognize me. I might end up looking like this by the time I'm done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: 500 posts in this thread by Ricky alone with 269 coming up with the term "patch"... lol, pass.





Did someone say my name?  

I'm not sure if line6 ever got their shit sorted out, but my patches were all posted on the customtone site. My username there is misterrick

And I never realized how much I actually posted in this thread.... As some of you may know though, I sold my pod and went back to analog. I can however assure you all that my ProtoDrive is FAR superior to any dirt pedal on the pod and pairs very nicely with digital gear. Feel free to check out Airis Effects on Facebook. Lots of fun new stuff in development!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

RickyCigs said:


> Did someone say my name?
> 
> I'm not sure if line6 ever got their shit sorted out, but my patches were all posted on the customtone site. My username there is misterrick
> 
> And I never realized how much I actually posted in this thread.... As some of you may know though, I sold my pod and went back to analog. I can however assure you all that my ProtoDrive is FAR superior to any dirt pedal on the pod and pairs very nicely with digital gear. Feel free to check out Airis Effects on Facebook. Lots of fun new stuff in development!



Yeah, I did some Google Fu and found that; there was like 18 patches, of which I downloaded like 5 or 6.


----------



## RickyCigs

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, I did some Google Fu and found that; there was like 18 patches, of which I downloaded like 5 or 6.



I guess they work again. That must be why I stopped getting messages from people asking if I deleted my patches...


----------



## SnoozyWyrm

Hey guys! Anyone used the Pod HD in conjunction with a DT series amp? Is it a notable improvement over playing the POD straight into a Wedge/Monitor? 

I can snatch a mint dt50 combo for 500 and since I use a Pod HD500x, I am currently thinking about it. Is the combo speaker usable or needs to be changed?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

RickyCigs said:


> I guess they work again. That must be why I stopped getting messages from people asking if I deleted my patches...



Yeah lol. I kinda wish there were more though, because the ones I downloaded were really good. The levels are a little off between them, so I turned a few up a little bit and they sounded better when I did so.

Know of any other users that have good tones? I'm filling up the 3rd User setlist with customtone patches, where as the 1st two setlists are my own personal patches. 

Btw, it's interesting to me that a lot of the user presets on customtone use like 7 EQs and stuff, whereas I either don't use them at all, or might use 1-2 occasionally when it needs them.


----------



## RickyCigs

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah lol. I kinda wish there were more though, because the ones I downloaded were really good. The levels are a little off between them, so I turned a few up a little bit and they sounded better when I did so.
> 
> Know of any other users that have good tones? I'm filling up the 3rd User setlist with customtone patches, where as the 1st two setlists are my own personal patches.
> 
> Btw, it's interesting to me that a lot of the user presets on customtone use like 7 EQs and stuff, whereas I either don't use them at all, or might use 1-2 occasionally when it needs them.




Find meambobbo's website. He only posted his really old patches on customtone. He has a bunch of good ones on his site though. If you buy a pedal from me I'll find the link for you


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Can I load patches from the the HD Pro and HD bean into the 500?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

RickyCigs said:


> Find meambobbo's website. He only posted his really old patches on customtone. He has a bunch of good ones on his site though. If you buy a pedal from me I'll find the link for you



I found bobbo's guide a few days ago. I don't think everything he suggests is what I want, but the stuff I have taken advice from is _very_ useful. I also have quite a few of his patches in a folder that I need to go through and load up in my HD500.


I wish he or someone else had a similar guide for the X3 Live, though I don't entirely need it as much because it's a lot easier to dial stuff in, but it would help a bit for dual tones, like what cab/mic combos go together well.


----------



## Dominoes282

Link for the lazy.

Line 6 CustomTone

@Spaced Out Ace - Yes you can with Pod Edit


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Dominoes282 said:


> Link for the lazy.
> 
> Line 6 CustomTone
> 
> @Spaced Out Ace - Yes you can with Pod Edit



Is there any Edit Fu you gotta do or...?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

These two might have good patches:

Line 6 CustomTone - DropTheSun
Line 6 CustomTone - KaneWolf


----------



## mnemonic

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I wish he or someone else had a similar guide for the X3 Live, though I don't entirely need it as much because it's a lot easier to dial stuff in, but it would help a bit for dual tones, like what cab/mic combos go together well.



I could write a book about the pod xt/x3/podfarm, as I still use it for practice and have done for the past 3ish years. If theres anything you want to know, let me know.

I could just type up a quick starter thing if thats what you're looking for. (probably tomorrow though since I'm going to bed now)


----------



## Alice AKW

Spaced Out Ace said:


> These two might have good patches:
> 
> Line 6 CustomTone - DropTheSun
> Line 6 CustomTone - KaneWolf



Thanks for the plug man! I think my patches have improved significantly though, I'll whip up a demo of my newest High gain patches today


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alice AKW said:


> Thanks for the plug man! I think my patches have improved significantly though, I'll whip up a demo of my newest High gain patches today



Cool, you should post some updated patches then.


----------



## Alice AKW

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Cool, you should post some updated patches then.



You can count on it~!


----------



## Alice AKW

Here's a demo of my main rhythm patch, feedback appreciated!

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/malevolence-pod-hd500-tone-demo-wip[/sc]


----------



## PodHdBean

send me the patch to my email ?


Dominoes282 said:


> Extreme Meshuggah Tone ALERT!
> 
> This was kind of spontaneous. I've been using this tone forever to get the meshuggah tone but never got around to releasing it. WELL here you go.
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!dtRB1aDb!XsCxo7PmXtSwcbUa8dzYJ1nVmkgTmo7BVqLCv9kk1-Y
> 
> Soundcloud:
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/recordingmf/meshuggah-pod-tone[/SC]


----------



## Dominoes282

^ PM me


----------



## mnemonic

Ok, goddamn, this turned out longer than I expected. 

So further to *Spaced Out Ace* PMing me about writing something up about the PodXT/X3/PodFarm models and some basic tips, I figured I'd post it in here, since I'm sure there's literally tens of us out there who still use the XT/X3/PodFarm models, who might appreciate someone else's point of view. I've read bits and pieces scattered about the forum and the internet, but I've never seen anything comprehensive. If anyone else has other views on things I'd love to hear, it&#8217;s always nice to look at things from another perspective. 

If you haven&#8217;t already, skim Line 6&#8217;s manual, it has some info on each model/effect on the unit. 
http://line6.com/data/l/0a060072111...df/POD X3 Model Gallery (Rev A) - English.pdf

I had a quick skim of MeAmBobo&#8217;s podHD guide, and damn that thing goes into detail. A lot of what is written there applies to the older Pod&#8217;s, for instance setup is going to be the same, and I have had phase issues trying to use dual amps on the X3 and PodFarm, and his solutions are also what I ended up doing to combat those issues. 

First off, the biggest difference between the older Pod models and the new HD stuff is that the old stuff is a lot less flexible. You only get one drive, you only get one EQ (parametric), you only get one noise gate, and you&#8217;re limited in where you can place things. Noise gate is always first in the chain, drive is always second, EQ is always after the amp. (This is the case with XT and PodFarm, and as far as I can remember it&#8217;s also the case on the X3, though it&#8217;s been some years since I last used one). 

You also don&#8217;t get the deep editing parameters of the amps or cabs that you get on the HD&#8217;s. This makes them a lot less flexible, though I&#8217;ve always thought the EQ&#8217;s on Line 6 stuff is super sensitive, so there is usually plenty of tweaking room. This is kind of a double-edged sword, because you have a lot of room to get things right, but without spending time to learn what things do and how settings interact, theres a lot of room to get things wrong. One big reason why a lot of people hate Pods and say they&#8217;re too fizzy, too digital, etc is because they haven&#8217;t spent the time to get the eq right and make sure they&#8217;re using the right amp/cab/mic. 

As with most things, less is more. When the PodXT&#8217;s and X3&#8217;s were more en vogue, there were a lot of people trying to add a chorus with a low mix, or add a delay with a very short repeat, trying to thicken up their tone. This is generally a bad idea, because it just adds more shit you need to tweak. Stick with just the drive/amp/cab until you fully understand how the eq works and how all the settings interact, before you start adding more EQ&#8217;s or effects; especially before you start adding more amps (dual amp). Going dual amp with two poorly-tweaked amps is just gonna double how shitty your tone is, in addition to doubling the amount of knobs you need to tweak. You&#8217;ll give yourself an aneurysm this way. 

I didn&#8217;t want to dive too much into setup since the MeAmBobo guide is going to be largely the same, but your monitoring source makes a huge difference. If you&#8217;re using headphones, make sure they&#8217;re good ones. Good headphones tones very rarely translate into good tones through studio monitors/PA speakers (and vice versa) and your ears will be super sensitive to any EQ changes if you&#8217;re using headphones. I think you&#8217;re best off sticking to Studio Monitors/PA, or even better, a dedicated poweramp and guitar cab, as the cab models are where the XT/X3/PodFarm lineup really fall down (more on this later). I used to run my old XT Live through some Logitech computer speakers, and while it would sound okay, it was always really flat and boring sounding. When I switched to some MAudio BX5 monitors, the tones really came alive and sounded much better. Bigger speakers and flatter response really help. Remember that stereo systems, even very expensive ones, are usually far from FRFR. 

Last general tip before I get into the specifics; Gain Structuring. I&#8217;m sure MeAmBobo&#8217;s guide went over this, but it&#8217;s worth repeating as it holds true for every amp you&#8217;ll ever use. Not all distortion is created equal. Pre-gain (from an overdrive or distortion pedal) will tighten up the distorted tone. If you are relying on the amp for most of the distortion and your drive pedal is only adding a little bit of dirt, your tone will be looser, muddier, and there will be less attack. I don&#8217;t mean to frame this as a bad thing; this may be exactly what you&#8217;re going for. If you rely on your drive pedal for the majority of the gain and your amp gain is relatively low, your tone will be tighter, brighter, with more attack, usually more clarity. Over do this though, and your tone will sound thin, digital, and overly harsh. 

It&#8217;s a balancing act; remember this tip if you think your tone sounds too loose, or too tight. Changing where the distortion is coming from can drastically alter the tone. Also, if something sounds muddy, try reducing the gain. 


Moving on, I&#8217;m going to detail which amp/FX/cabs I think are worth using. I&#8217;m going to be bold and say 90% of the models on the XT/X3/Podfarm are worthless. Line 6 really went for quantity over quality when they made these units. There are some gems, however. If you&#8217;re using an XT or TonePort or whatever without the model packs, all I can say is&#8230; get the model packs. FX pack is worth it for the Boost+EQ alone, and I don&#8217;t think any non-MetalShop amps are really worth a damn for metal. 


*Amps*

I&#8217;m a metal player myself and I don&#8217;t spend much time playing anything else, so this is my opinion on good metal amp models for high gain chugga/djent/whatever. First and foremost&#8230;

*
Big Bottom*

This is probably the most popular Line 6 model (and my favourite). I pretty much use it exclusively for metal. Supposedly based on a Mesa Triple Rectifier with a Rivera Los Lowbottom Sub. Poorly tweaked Big Bottom is pretty much the stereotypical overly scooped, overly digital fizzy Line 6 signature tone. If you&#8217;ve listened to recordings on this forum circa 2007 to 2010, you&#8217;ve heard it 1000 times before. That&#8217;s because the EQ is weird as hell, and the amp has a&#8230; unique response. 

It pretty much does what it says on the tin; it has a huge bottom end. It is also very (very) scooped, and has a particularly bright and fizzy top end. There are methods to counteract the negative aspects of this, so the easiest way for me to explain is to just run through the EQ and describe what each knob does, because it isn&#8217;t always what it says it does. 

GAIN:
Nothing too unusual here; it&#8217;s the gain knob. I rarely run it over half way. It isn&#8217;t a super tight amp without a boost (though you can get some good chuggy tones without a boost), but I prefer the boosted amp sound, so I run the gain at half and boost it the rest of the way with a drive pedal. Running the gain over half way will generally result in a looser and muddier gain characteristic. If you&#8217;re going for a tight, djenty tone, its best to leave it at half way or below.

BASS:
Again, fairly straightforward. Bear in mind that there is a lot of bottom end on tap. Run this too high, and you get this weird sub-bass characteristic. Like you&#8217;re running a subwoofer with your guitar. I think it sounds unnatural, so I generally don&#8217;t run it over half way, and usually much lower than that. 

MIDDLE:
As I said earlier, this amp is very scooped. Naturally, it sounds best when you pump the mids. This control is pretty wide, and affects the volume a lot. If you want to turn down the mids, you&#8217;ll have to turn up the master volume to compensate. Since the amp is so scooped, I really recommend running it all the way up at 100% to get some mids back in the tone. I wouldn&#8217;t run it at under 50% unless you&#8217;re a big fan of feeling like your ears need to pop. 

TREBLE:
This is the one. The most important knob on the amp. If I could rename it, I would call it the contour+fizz knob. The higher you turn it, the more scooped, fizzy and stiff the amp gets. It will sound and feel more digital. The lower you turn it, the more middy, smooth and &#8216;real&#8217; feeling it gets. Don&#8217;t get me wrong, it&#8217;s going to be a very compressed amp no matter what, but turning down the treble really brings some life into the amp. The amp gets slightly darker as you turn the treble down, but even at 0% treble, it doesn&#8217;t affect the high end much. It does get rid of a lot of fizz though. I recommend sweeping it around and deciding what you think. 

PRESENCE:
I use this knob to control the treble/brightness. Treble controls the mids, Presence controls the treble. Simple. As I said earlier, it&#8217;s a bright amp. It&#8217;s easy to run this too high. When your ears get fatigued from listening to the same tone for too long, it&#8217;s easy to crank up the presence to try to bring some clarity to a muddy tone, but this will just make it overly bright. Around 30% to 50% it sounds fairly balanced. Extreme settings with this knob are usually not a great idea. 

VOLUME:
It&#8217;s a volume knob. I haven&#8217;t noticed any simulated poweramp breakup from running it high, so just set it wherever, to balance the volume of patches. Don&#8217;t clip the output. 

That&#8217;s that for Big Bottom. I have a lot to say about that amp since (1) its popular, and (2) it&#8217;s easy to get wrong, and (3) because I use it the most out of all the other models. 


*Mississippi Criminal*

Based on the 5150. This amp is much more straightforward than the Big Bottom so I have a lot less to say about it. You can get some good metal tones from it without too much effort. Work the EQ the way you would work any other amp&#8217;s EQ. 


*Line 6 Chunk Chunk*

I had initially dismissed this amp when I first came across it, mostly because the default settings are goddamn horrendous. Never use the Treadplate cab with this model . It&#8217;s not very tight at all, and it&#8217;s pretty muffled/dull sounding without the right settings. You&#8217;ll have to run the bass really low to get any usable tones, and the treble/presence quite high. It can be good for some chunky/chuggy metal or rock tones though. It kind of reminds me of Tool when I use it. You pretty much have to boost it to get any tightness/clarity, in my opinion. It also pairs well with bright cabs. Avoid dark sounding cabs like the plague. 

*Line 6 Purge*

This is on the lower-gain end of the spectrum, but it&#8217;s cool for lower gain things. It&#8217;s extremely tight, but it can flub out pretty quick if you turn the gain too high. The Presence knob can add a pretty sharp attack to the tone. Mids knob has a huge range. It sounds really scooped with the mids anywhere near 50% or below. Pretty straightforward to use, otherwise. 


*Cali Diamond Plate*

Based on a Dual Rectifier, I believe. Not really similar to the Big Bottom amp, however. It does have a big bottom end that can flub out easy, though. In my opinion, it&#8217;s also not as clear or as tight or as heavy as the Big Bottom can get. It does have a whole lot more mids on tap though, and can sound a lot more organic because of it. 

It doesn&#8217;t have the same quirks with the treble knob, either. I suppose you do get some honky mids added in if you turn the treble to 0%, but that&#8217;s at expense of all the top end, so it&#8217;s not really advised. In fact, the amp sounds rather dark, so you will probably need to run treble and presence decently high. 

I think there are one or two other recto models, but this is the only one that&#8217;s worth mentioning. 


*Angel P-Ball*

Based on an Engl Powerball. I&#8217;ll keep this one short and sweet since I hate it. Others may like it, but I think its overgained, overly saturated, super compressed sounding, and muddy almost no matter what. No redeeming features in my eyes. 


*Bomber Uber*

Based on a Bogner Ubershall. This has a stupid amount of gain on tap, so run it really low. It&#8217;s saturated sounding, and kind of mushy, reminds me of the Angel P-ball in that sense. This amp has a funny Treble control as well; run it lower for a less fizzy, more middy tone. Really opens it up. Compensate for reduction in high end with the treble knob. 


*Deity&#8217;s Son*

Based on a Diezel Herbert. Decent sounding amp, easy-to-tweak eq, and fairly balanced sounding. Like some other amps (5150) you can pretty much just set everything to 50% and tweak from there. 


*Connor 50*

Honourable mention just because it has my favourite clean and light drive tones. Pretty bottom-heavy. The gain knob is interesting as it pretty much reacts like a clean amp with the gain low, but the higher you turn it, the more the amp character changes. Works really well with a boost in front, very fat sounding. 


*Drive Pedals*

Moving on to drive pedals. Personally I use a drive with everything, my favourite being the Boost+EQ, but try out other options. Even things that you don&#8217;t think will work can sometimes surprise you. In my experience, the unit takes outboard boosts pretty well. I&#8217;ve ran a tubescreamer in front of the input with pretty good results, try it out if you have one. 

*Screamer*

This is the default boost for most people. It colors the sound a lot, and personally I&#8217;m not a fan. I&#8217;m a big fan of real-life Tubescreamers, though the Screamer doesn&#8217;t sound much like the TS808 that it&#8217;s based on. Personally, I find the mid character very grating. Pretty harsh and overbearing, I could never get along with it. It can work decently with dull sounding amps, as the Screamer is very focused.

Cuts a lot of bass, adds mids and treble, and a gain stage. If it sounds too bright and &#8216;quacky,&#8217; try turning down the tone knob, this should get rid of some harshness. As with any other Tubescreamer or variant, run the Gain high and the Drive low. Some interesting sounds can be had with high Drive settings, but it gets some nasty muddy clipping noise going on for high gain stuff. 


*Boost+EQ*

This is my favourite boost. Much more transparent than the Screamer, and you can tweak it to do what a real-life tubescreamer does quite easily. Turn the Gain up, Bass down, Mids and Treble up. The gain staging here is important; a tubescreamer (and most other boosts) do three things to your tone to make it tight and clear. 

(1)	They cut bottom end, and boost mids/treble. This is important because you don&#8217;t want to overload your first gain stage (in the amp) with too much bottom end. This eats up headroom and leads to a muddy or loose tone.
(2)	They add some compression.
(3)	They add some clipping, and sort of act like a gain stage before the amp. If you run a boost without and amp, you&#8217;ll notice it can sound kinda nasty. This harsher input signal into the amp leads to a tighter final tone. 

The final knob is the Mid Freq. knob, which is interesting. You can roll it all the way down to add some low mids to a thin sounding amp, or you can roll it up to boost upper mids to an amp that needs more attack. Use it as a peak filter to find the frequency you want to boost (put mids at 100%, then sweep the Mid Freq. knob back and forth until you find the sweet spot). 


*Tube Drive*

This is an interesting pedal. It probably works better for low gain stuff, but can be used to get a tight high gain tone as long as you don&#8217;t go too wild on the settings. It doesn&#8217;t have a ton of volume on tap, and the drive that the &#8216;Tube Drive&#8217; knob adds can be kind of twangy/clanky (which can be fun), but gets muddy and mushy really fast if you turn it too high. I think around 40% is where it turns to mush. 

Try cutting Bass and boosting Treble on the pedal, with 100% gain and up to 40% on the Tube Drive. You may have to compensate for the low gain by pumping the gain up higher on the amp.


*Blue Comp Treb*

This is actually a compressor rather than a drive pedal, but can work like a pretty good treble booster/drive pedal. It&#8217;s based on the Boss CS1 compression sustainer with the treble boost on. It&#8217;s bright and tight, and can get twangy really fast with the Level turned past half way. I would run the Sustain at 0% just because you get some weird pumping if you have it any higher, and it still adds a lot of compression even at 0%. I&#8217;m not entirely sure if it cuts bass, or if it just boosts so much treble that it sounds like its cutting bass. You can make a humbucker sound like a single coil with a high Level setting. Very djenty due to the treble boost. 


*Line 6 Vetta Juice*

This is a compressor with a ton of gain on tap (something like 30dB) so it can be a pretty effective clean(ish) boost. About as close to a clean boost as you can get with the available pedals though. Amt knob controls the compression ratio, from 1.5:1 to 20:1, with a fixed threshold of -40dB. 

For boost purposes, keep Amt low, or at 0%. Turn the Level knob up to boost gain. This works well with an amp that is already tight enough, and you just need to add some more input gain. Maybe it gets too muddy when you put the drive knob higher, or maybe you&#8217;ve maxed out the drive on the amp and you need to add a bit more. 

Unity gain is somewhere around 40% for the Level knob. 


*Parametric EQ*

As I said earlier, the XT/X3/PodFarm modelers are much less flexible than the HD series. You only get one of these EQ&#8217;s with two peak filters (fixed Q), one high pass and one low pass. Try not to rely on it too much at first. Work with the amp&#8217;s EQ, switch cabs and mics to emphasize/minimize characteristics that you like/dislike. Only after that, start messing with the parametric EQ. Luckily you get to see the Frequency and the dB you&#8217;re boosting/cutting. I don&#8217;t rely on it too much. I used to use the low pass to kill of top end from a fizzy patch, but this just kills clarity and makes a tone sound dull. The EQ really isn&#8217;t precise enough to surgically remove problem frequencies since the Q is so wide. You&#8217;ll have to rely on post-EQ for that when you&#8217;re recording. 

I mainly use the Para EQ for boosting mids when I&#8217;m using the Big Bottom amp. MeAmBobo&#8217;s PodHD guide goes over eq&#8217;s quite thoroughly, so the same frequencies apply. I tend to center a peak filter on 1.4kHz and boost a couple dB to bring a bit more upper mid clarity into the tone. Sometimes using the high pass to roll off some bottom end can get rid of boominess too (which can be a real problem with the Big Bottom). 


*Cabs & Mics*

Moving on to cabs and mics, one of the most important parts, I guess I might as well cover it last. This is where Line 6 kind of falls over; their cab models have never really been very good. If you can use external impulses, or a poweramp and guitar cab, I would go that route. If not, you just have to work with what you have. 

Just a quick overview of mics, the general consensus is that the condenser mic isn&#8217;t really worth a damn for metal rhythm (though I&#8217;ve heard some people like it for lead tones). SM57 on-axis is rather buzzy sounding and lacks bottom, though is clear sounding. This can pair well with certain amps/cabs. The SM57 off-axis has a bigger bottom end, neutral(ish)mids, and a rolled off top end. It is currently my favourite mic, it seems to pair decently enough with pretty much everything. The MD421 Dynamic can be fizzy, rolls off a lot of bottom end, but has clear mids. It can sound harsh and thin with some cabs (like the V30 cab). 

Cabs worth mentioning: 


*Line 6 2x12*

This cab is pretty flat response, which can be good. Sometimes a bit dull sounding. 


*Line 6 4x12*

This cab is more mid heavy and honky than the Line 6 2x12, and has a fizzier top end. I don&#8217;t like the 421 mic with this cab, 57 off-axis works better. 


*Brit Celest T75*

Based on a Marshall 1960 with Celestion G12T-75 speakers. Mild scoop in the mids, big bottom end, balanced high end. It has its own character, you either like it or you don&#8217;t. Has kind of a twangy characteristic I used to hate, but now it&#8217;s my favourite cab. It pairs particularly well with the SM57 off-axis mic.


*Brit Celest V30*

Based on a Marshall 1960 loaded with Celestion Vintage 30&#8217;s. Not a lot of bottom end here, mostly mids and upper mids, and some fizzy top end. I used to use the V30 cab and 421 Dynamic mic a lot, though this leads to a bright and fizzy tone with not much bottom end. If you&#8217;re running through boomy speakers, this may work well for you though. 


*Treadplate*

Based on a Mesa oversized 412 with Vintage 30&#8217;s. Don&#8217;t let the description fool you though, it is literally the polar opposite of the Brit Celest V30 cab. The Treadplate is a very dark, wooly, boomy sounding cab. If you have a very bright amp, it can pair well in theory. I&#8217;ve always found it&#8217;s just too dull and distant sounding to work well for me. 


*Green 25&#8217;s & Green 20&#8217;s *

Based on cabs loaded with Celestion Greenbacks. They&#8217;re similar cab models. Mid focused with a rolled off top end. They can sound pretty cool for some death metal or black metal sounds. 


A note on the Room mic. It&#8217;s worth adding a bit of room mic if you&#8217;re using headphones, just so the tone doesn&#8217;t sound so stuffy and direct. If you&#8217;re using headphones, I&#8217;d also recommend the small room reverb or medium hall reverb, just to add some &#8216;roominess&#8217; to the tone. Cranking the tone up on the reverb can be a neat trick to add some top end attack to the tone as well, though this can lead to things getting jumbled and messy sounding if the decay or mix is too high. Quick decay, low mix. Easier to get wrong than it is to get right. Keep Pre Delay at 0% or close to it if you&#8217;re using it just to add some room to the tone. 


My personal favourite patch is built in a very similar way to the way Acle Kahney from Tesseract, and the guys from Vildhjarta make their patches. Big Bottom with pumped mids, lowered treble and gain no more than half way. Boost+EQ adding gain, cutting bass, boosting mids and treble. T75 cab with SM57 off-axis. 

I think that covers the basics.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Still reading through your write up on the X3 Live, but I disagree that 90% of the models etc. are useless and that it's not as versatile. I typically use the para EQ and especially Glenn DeLaune's trick, which are basically low and high pass EQing to get rid of some muddy low end and some fizzy high end. Btw, I'm not arguing or whatever with you, I'm just stating that the para EQ is a lot more useful than on the HD500. I think the EQs on the HD500 are annoying to work with and would prefer a simple para EQ. But that's probably just me. 

As for gain and mids, I generally crank the mids, adjust the volume, and typically set the gain between 20-50%.then I put the bass, highs and presence at 50% and adjust starting with the bass until it's tight, the highs give a nice response and then adjust the presence until the amp model has the proper distortion characteristics. 

That said, I'm sure it's very dependent on the pickups you use, especially if you're using passive or active.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I forgot to mention, but I felt like the Connor 50 and the Diezel-ish amps were the best, as well as some of the Line 6 custom amps and the Solo 100 is nice as well.


----------



## fps

How are you all plugging your HD 500 into an interface to record? Jack to jack? XLR? I've always gone to jack to jack, just wondering if anyone is doing differently?


----------



## gunslingerjh

Cover/Tonetest of Bulb's Carvin soundclip

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/julienhauspie/bulb-riff-covertonetest[/SC]


----------



## WhiteWalls

fps said:


> How are you all plugging your HD 500 into an interface to record? Jack to jack? XLR? I've always gone to jack to jack, just wondering if anyone is doing differently?


Well, the best way would be to record via S/PDIF (it's all digital, so you skip two D/A A/D conversions), but not all interfaces have that. I always use XLR otherwise, but the difference in signal quality compared to jack will probably be very small, and it's more about the amount of noise rather than the sound itself.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

mnemonic. Here, take ALL the brownie points!


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Yesterday something rather disturbing happened during band rehearsal and it wasn't the first time; when I switched patches, the sound got cut out followed by an extremely loud 'whoomp'. Had to cut out volume and switch patches to get it to stop. After that everything was normal again.

First I experienced this was when two amps, some fx and my pod were connected to an extension cord, so I blamed the cord. Now it was just my GT800FX and the Pod connected to another extension cord.

Ive been searching the internet for users who experienced the same and found some people blaming ground loops for the cause, however there isn't an answer to be found from a Line6 employee, so it's everyone's best guess what is causing it. I wonder wether anyone here has experienced the same issue and perhaps has found a cure for it. It'd be awful if something like it would happen on stage or blow out a speaker on my cabs.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Yesterday something rather disturbing happened during band rehearsal and it wasn't the first time; when I switched patches, the sound got cut out followed by an extremely loud 'whoomp'. Had to cut out volume and switch patches to get it to stop. After that everything was normal again.
> 
> First I experienced this was when two amps, some fx and my pod were connected to an extension cord, so I blamed the cord. Now it was just my GT800FX and the Pod connected to another extension cord.
> 
> Ive been searching the internet for users who experienced the same and found some people blaming ground loops for the cause, however there isn't an answer to be found from a Line6 employee, so it's everyone's best guess what is causing it. I wonder wether anyone here has experienced the same issue and perhaps has found a cure for it. It'd be awful if something like it would happen on stage or blow out a speaker on my cabs.



Did you update the firmware? Just a guess.


----------



## Blasphemer

Ok, guys, question here - So, I'm trying to use the left and right outputs from the HD500 seperately - one with an amp tone, and the other a clean DI. I can't seem to make this happen.







I have 2 XLRs running into inputs 1 and 2 on my interface, and for some reason, I'm only getting signal on the input that has the amp simulation on it (I've tried switching the cables around, and that just made the input getting signal move from 1 to 2)

I've heard that the router on the POD is kind of derpy. Anybody have any idea why I can't seem to get 2 independent channels?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Blasphemer said:


> I've heard that the router on the POD is kind of derpy. Anybody have any idea why I can't seem to get 2 independent channels?



Make sure that the channels are panned to opposite ends of the spectrum. Also, use the mixer to turn up the volume of the dry channel.


----------



## oceanmachinery

There's a guy near me selling a Pod HD Desktop (bean) for $200 and it looks like it's in excellent condition. I'm wondering if it's worth it to pull the trigger and upgrade. A little backstory: I live in an apartment and I'm no longer in a band, meaning I have no place to play loud amps. To practice at home I've been plugging straight into my interface and using various free TSE and LePou plugins/IRs and I'm pretty satisfied with the sounds I can get. I even used all software amps for my (previous) band's album. Is it worth it anyway to go for the HD, especially at such a good price? I've been writing some new music at home to put on a little self-released EP or album or whatever. I have nowhere near enough money to begin thinking about an Axe FX or even a new HD Pro X. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

You need a pedal that'll allow it to run both sides... use a noise gate. I'll post a bit from MeAmBobbo's guide that explains it better in just a second.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Meh, I can't find it right now. Basically you gotta use a gate or something like the Screamer, because, for whatever reason, it otherwise won't use the B path.

EDIT: Put your noise gate here...


----------



## Thrashman

VST's sound better with the right IR's to me..


----------



## Harry

Don't normally post or even look in this thread as I don't own an HD, but saw some discussion on the X3/POD Farm which I can add too.
Regarding what mnemonic said (post is too big too bother trying to quote and snip bits):

Agreed with the assessment on the TS808 model. A lot honkier and overbearing than the real deal, although I've found notching out a little 700-800Hz in the EQ can make it more useful and tame the overbearing mids, while still retaining the low end and lower mid tightening effect the TS is so famous.
Still definitely not as good as the TS model in my Boss GT-100, that's for sure.

All the mic models are actually somewhat usable.
There was a dude on the Andy Sneap forum that got unbelievable guitar and bass tones even with using the condenser mic model.

The T75 cab's tonal quality is a bit exaggerated compared to the real deal. Although it's also possible that my particular 1960A cab I own is a bit middier than most 1960A because of manufacturing variances, but I'm sure it's the former. It's also not entirely clear whether the cab model is based off the A or B cab either  (the latter being a bit bigger sounding)

The real life Marshall and Mesa Boogie Recto cabs both use proprietary V30s (huge misconception that goes around guitar forums that there is only one type of V30), neither of which sound the same as the 'normal' V30 you get in Orange, ENGL cabs etc etc. The Boogie specific V30 is darker and smoother than the other V30s. 
The construction plus the Boogie V30 rather than the Marshall variant make it sound very different from a 1960AV/BV cab. 
The POD X3 cab model consequently pairs very well with the Diamondplate set fairly bright and can sound really good if you're prepared to give it some more time.


----------



## Blasphemer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Meh, I can't find it right now. Basically you gotta use a gate or something like the Screamer, because, for whatever reason, it otherwise won't use the B path.




That didn't work. I made an identical patch while monitoring both paths in Logic, and it worked 

The only thing I can come up with is that I built the original patch using only a single 1/4" out, and it somehow "remembered" that when I tried to use both channels. I realize that makes no sense, but its pretty much the only thing I can come up with.

Oh, well, I got it working at any rate


----------



## jamesdolecek

I recently purchased a POD HD500 and love it. I now need a speaker for it. Now I live in apartment so that is also to be considered. I have played it thru my Peavey Vypyr but looking for much better than what that has to offer, I even tried it through my Klipsch computer speakers, but need more headroom. I have considered an active PA speaker but when I looked at those they are 800+ watts and me being in an apartment not sure if that is the way to go or not. I have also considered the Tech21 power Engine. Now I do have a EVH 5150-III 1x12 cab but no power amp. So what would you guys suggest?


----------



## 7stg

For apartment use, studio monitors are the best way to go. Look at Adam f7 with a subf or Yamaha hs7 with a hs8s, If you have a bigger budget Adam a7x or a77x with a sub10mkii or sub12. This approach is very versatile covering guitar, bass, and keyboard. They make a good stereo as well. The sound is very clear and tight. Studio monitors are designed for clear reproduction of the source.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Did you update the firmware? Just a guess.



Its updated a while ago, couple of months...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Its updated a while ago, couple of months...



Hmm, that's kinda weird. Does it ever do it if you plug it straight into the wall?


----------



## SnoozyWyrm

I play an HD500x through nearfields and I find the sound too sterile. I feel that I have to tinker with power amp and cab settings a whole lot to achieve an acceptable sound. That's why I am also considering a Power Engine or a DT series amp. Anyone have any experience with those?


----------



## macgruber

if you wanna take advantage of the different speaker models in the pod hd, get studio monitors. playing through a power engine or line 6 DT series will only color your IR sound with speakers...essentially double eq'ing them.


----------



## SnoozyWyrm

IMHO the HD mic/cab models are kinda bad , that's what I am trying to circumvent (without resorting to carrying a laptop/torpedo to gigs).


----------



## noj

I use an Alto TS115a with my hd pro x, sounds good enough for me  still sounds good at low volumes too. You will need to eq your tones again for any sort of practice/gig volumes to cut through though.


----------



## that short guy

gunslingerjh said:


> Cover/Tonetest of Bulb's Carvin soundclip
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/julienhauspie/bulb-riff-covertonetest[/SC]



Dude what in the hell did you use to get that both of those tones lol.


----------



## JEngelking

gunslingerjh said:


> Cover/Tonetest of Bulb's Carvin soundclip
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/julienhauspie/bulb-riff-covertonetest[/SC]



Sounds killer.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

fps said:


> How are you all plugging your HD 500 into an interface to record? Jack to jack? XLR? I've always gone to jack to jack, just wondering if anyone is doing differently?



The best way to connect it is using the S/PDIF output (No A/D D/A reconversion) but of course, you have to have an interface that has a coaxial S/PDIF input. If you don't have an interface with a coaxial S/PDIF input, the other way to record without reconversion is using th USB port. I'm surprised people don't know at this point that the HD500 (X3, XT for the matter) is actually an audio interface itself with NATIVE ASIO DRIVERS. So, I don't get why ON EARTH you'd use XLR outputs to record, unless your computer doesn't have USB ports. The HD500 can record in 24-bit depth at 96 Khz maximum, with it's lowest latency at 128 samples, which means roughly 2 ms; nothing to envy to any audio interface on the market. I usually have recorded at 96 Khz / 24-bit with my M-Audio interface, but for some reason, when I use lower sample rates with the S/PDIF output, I get cracks and noises, so it seems my S/PDIF doesn't get along well with other sample rates than 96 Khz. When I had to record in 48 Khz I just plugged the POD to the USB port and used HD500 ASIO drivers in my daw; simple as that, no reconversion.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Yesterday something rather disturbing happened during band rehearsal and it wasn't the first time; when I switched patches, the sound got cut out followed by an extremely loud 'whoomp'. Had to cut out volume and switch patches to get it to stop. After that everything was normal again.
> 
> First I experienced this was when two amps, some fx and my pod were connected to an extension cord, so I blamed the cord. Now it was just my GT800FX and the Pod connected to another extension cord.
> 
> Ive been searching the internet for users who experienced the same and found some people blaming ground loops for the cause, however there isn't an answer to be found from a Line6 employee, so it's everyone's best guess what is causing it. I wonder wether anyone here has experienced the same issue and perhaps has found a cure for it. It'd be awful if something like it would happen on stage or blow out a speaker on my cabs.



That's a firmware problem which was finally solved (after somewhat 2 years...) in the past 2 firmwares. Update to the latest and you should play ok. I had that problem happen like 5 times since I own the board. It doesn't happen often; according to Line 6, it happens when a certain "combination" of settings is present. I had mentalized myself that if it did happen when I was playing live, I should quicky press another patch and go back to the one I needed.


----------



## PodHdBean

Check out these ! ?
John Browne (Monuments) Tone Pack *PREORDER* / UNSTOPPABLE KILLING MACHINE


----------



## gunslingerjh

that short guy said:


> Dude what in the hell did you use to get that both of those tones lol.



I used the Fireball + Treadplate in a dual amp setting with the xxl v-30 and the 412 uber cabs. I combined the low end of the treadplate with the high end of the fireball amp by centering the two amps!


----------



## that short guy

gunslingerjh said:


> I used the Fireball + Treadplate in a dual amp setting with the xxl v-30 and the 412 uber cabs. I combined the low end of the treadplate with the high end of the fireball amp by centering the two amps!



I might have to beg you on my bony knees to post the sound but I'm gonna have to give that set up a test tonight


----------



## that short guy

but while I'm working on that

here's the tone I've been working on for the last few weeks.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/ltd-bw-1-demo[/SC]


----------



## Fretless

that short guy said:


> but while I'm working on that
> 
> here's the tone I've been working on for the last few weeks.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/ltd-bw-1-demo[/SC]



Other than the ducking from your drums overcompressing the master bus everything sounds pretty good


----------



## that short guy

Fretless said:


> Other than the ducking from your drums overcompressing the master bus everything sounds pretty good



lol yeah i forgot to turn it down once I was done with the recording


----------



## Fretless

that short guy said:


> lol yeah i forgot to turn it down once I was done with the recording



I do that so much! "MAN THIS SOUNDS GREAT LET ME PUT IT WITH EVERYTHING!!!!" I go to listen to the song in my car, and I realize I forgot to actually level everything. I get so sad when I do that!


----------



## that short guy

Fretless said:


> I do that so much! "MAN THIS SOUNDS GREAT LET ME PUT IT WITH EVERYTHING!!!!" I go to listen to the song in my car, and I realize I forgot to actually level everything. I get so sad when I do that!



The struggle is real my friend, you are far from alone lol


----------



## JEngelking

Alice AKW said:


> Here's a demo of my main rhythm patch, feedback appreciated!
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/kane-wolf/malevolence-pod-hd500-tone-demo-wip[/sc]



I swear you make some of favorite patches that I've heard.


----------



## Alice AKW

JEngelking said:


> I swear you make some of favorite patches that I've heard.



Aw shucks, thanks!


----------



## lewis

This is my setup so far  Im loving it








In order of appearance in pic

- Two Notes Torpedo Cab
- Furman Power Conditioner Plus
- Korg Pitchblack Pro
- POD HD Pro
- A Drawer lol
- Laney 2x12 (atm not being used as Im going direct to the PA)
- Keeley 4 knob Compressor
- FBV shortboard (fit snuggly inside an Behringer PB600 after basic modifying, lid fits perfectly onto it too keeping it in a carry case)

Still to buy

- Matrix 800 Power Amp 
(to run into a cab at the same time as PA for better monitoring)

- A rack cooling Fan
-Line 6 G90 Wireless

and then the compressor and the Torpedo CAB will be velcro'd and fit snuggly inside at the back with everything neat and secure.

Will add more pics and updates as I add more to this
my guitar is an modified White Ibanez RG8 in Drop G


----------



## HOGANMW

My rig is a lot smaller  I play thru wooden EV ELX115p.
I was thinking about Torpedo C.A.B. but I've choosen Logidy Epsi and I love it.

My guitar's tone with some IR :

IMPULSES for recording
ENGL
https://soundcloud.com/gehinnom-1/englprov30s-pr30-cap-0in
https://soundcloud.com/gehinnom-1/englprov30s-pr30-cap-05in
UBERKAB
https://soundcloud.com/gehinnom-1/uberkab-v30-pr30-cap-0in
https://soundcloud.com/gehinnom-1/uberkab-v30-pr30-cap-05in


IMPULSES for live playing with my EV speaker
MESA
https://soundcloud.com/gehinnom-1/mesarectifierv30s-lm57-cap-0in
https://soundcloud.com/gehinnom-1/mesarectifierv30s-lm57-cap-05in
UBERKAB
https://soundcloud.com/gehinnom-1/uberkab-v30-lm57-cap-0in
https://soundcloud.com/gehinnom-1/uberkab-v30-lm57-cap-05in


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

HOGANMW said:


> My rig is a lot smaller  I play thru wooden EV ELX115p.
> I was thinking about Torpedo C.A.B. but I've choosen Logidy Epsi and I love it.



What is the Logidy Epsi? And what impulses are you using? (Redwirez, Ownhammer, etc.)


----------



## HOGANMW

logidy.com + Redwirez

I am pretty close to choose my live and studio tone but I need to play with my rig a little bit longer to decide which IR will be better.


----------



## Ericjutsu

I am very intrigued with that Logidy unit. I have been wanting to get a hardware device that can load cab IRs and this may be the most viable option for me as it is only 200 dollars. I don't need and of the fancy stuff the Torpedo offers. The Laney already has a load box and any additional eq and stuff can be done via the Pod.


----------



## Poltergeist

So does the Epsi allow you to use more than one Redwirez Impulse? And does it allow you to adjust the mic distance? I'm using redwirez and I was hoping that this pedal can handle them well since it is only $200... I'm thinking of getting this or the VFE Focus OD Pedal to pair up with the POD.. I think those two things will significantly improve live and recording patches and also help save on the POD's DSP. Would love to hear what you guys think about those two pedals with the POD HD


----------



## Fretless

Poltergeist said:


> So does the Epsi allow you to use more than one Redwirez Impulse? And does it allow you to adjust the mic distance? I'm using redwirez and I was hoping that this pedal can handle them well since it is only $200... I'm thinking of getting this or the VFE Focus OD Pedal to pair up with the POD.. I think those two things will significantly improve live and recording patches and also help save on the POD's DSP. Would love to hear what you guys think about those two pedals with the POD HD



You can load a few IR's though only one at a time, and iirc you cannot adjust anything such as mic placement.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Fretless said:


> You can load a few IR's though only one at a time, and iirc you cannot adjust anything such as mic placement.


But if you're loading a series of IRs (like you load on Mesa IR with the mic directly at the cone 0.5" away, then a Mesa IR with the mic directly at the cone 1.0" away, then a Mesa IR with the mic directly at the cone 1.5" away...etc...etc) That'll be just like changing mic placement in the Two Notes emulation.


----------



## Ericjutsu

man it's such a great price. I really want to get one of those now. The Pod sounds so much better with IRs. It would be so badass if Line6 decided to make an IR loader in the Pod HD.


----------



## Fretless

Ericjutsu said:


> man it's such a great price. I really want to get one of those now. The Pod sounds so much better with IRs. It would be so badass if Line6 decided to make an IR loader in the Pod HD.



If line 6 would seriously read these posts and actually make their stuff load IR's I am pretty sure they'd be crushing the market as their hardware is not only affordable, but with IR's would sound absolutely amazing.


----------



## Ericjutsu

every time someone brings it up in the line6 forums they act like no one cares about it. Then they just say some bs how about what to go with for samples like it's some impossible solution. I'd be happy with 256.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm betting Line 6 knows how much people want it, but just don't care.

Honestly, when's the last time the HD got a major update? It's like they don't really care about the HD anymore.


----------



## Fretless

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm betting Line 6 knows how much people want it, but just don't care.
> 
> Honestly, when's the last time the HD got a major update? It's like they don't really care about the HD anymore.



When was the last time anything line 6 got a real update? Amplifi doesn't even count.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well the HD series IS their flagship model. I'd expect at least a handful of updates per year or maybe an amp pack. To my knowledge, the HD is almost 4 years old and has only had one update that added new amp models.


----------



## HOGANMW

> So does the Epsi allow you to use more than one Redwirez Impulse? And does it allow you to adjust the mic distance?


You can keep on SD card 1000 impulses and use only one at a time of course. 
I can not adjust a mic distance but do I really need this ? 
IRs give you that anyway.

You can adjust LO,MID,HI,
LOW CUT, HI CUT

Have to change IR's name... ...I mean add numbers on the beginning of every file from 000 to 999 and that's pain in the ass 

For example :
000 ENGLProV30s-PR30-Cap-4in
001 ENGLProV30s-PR30-Cap-5in
002 ENGLProV30s-PR30-Cap-6in
003 KrankLegends-PR30-Cap-4in
004 KrankLegends-PR30-Cap-5in
...
055 MesaRectifierV30s-i5-CapEdge-0.5in
056 MesaRectifierV30s-i5-CapEdge-0in

etc.

Guys read this - http://www.logidy.com/files/EPSi_Manual.pdf

Just one more thing...

... the clipping level on the EPSi is lower than it is on the POD (+2dBu versus probably around +12dBu), which why you have to roll the volume down a bit before entering the EPSi. That's just how it is. It allowed them to keep cost down.

Most devices you are going to connect to the EPSi as a cab simulator have level controls that can accommodate this slight weakness in the design.

In live situations you need to increase your (power amp/active speaker) volume level a little bit. 

You have to normalize recorded tracks just to get decent volume level.

Logidy Epsi has less latency than Torpedo C.A.B. and cost me 130 pounds. Torpedo C.A.B. cost 400 pounds !!!!!!!!!!!!
Of course Torpedo C.A.B. is more advanced unit but I do not need that.

In my opinion Logidy Epsi is a pure awesomenesssss. Cheap, little toy which give me possibility to create my POD's tone more Axe, Kemper like.


----------



## Ericjutsu

so you have to really boost the volume on the tracks when you record? How low in volume are your guitar tracks after recording with the Pod Hd and Logidy? I guess it's not that big of a deal. I can just turn up the gain on my Saffire Pro 40. But It'll of course add some noise. How do you get your cab IRs on your computer on to the Logidy? Do you need an SD card reader for your computer to do this? I don't see any other way...Not that they are expensive to buy.


----------



## daedae

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm betting Line 6 knows how much people want it, but just don't care.
> 
> Honestly, when's the last time the HD got a major update? It's like they don't really care about the HD anymore.



Since Yamaha acquired Line 6, there has been one rep on the forum commenting on/posting feature threads. Naturally, they are cagey about whether the feedback is being considered for updates to the current HD line or is just market research for the next hardware, although there was a comment that there's still plenty of life in the current generation of hardware.

With respect to impulses, they posted and asked how big a deal it was (and somebody here directed people to go talk it up on that thread), but then seemed underwhelmed by the number of responses. Otherwise, the claim was that the HD's cabs are IR-based, but that they do a lot of tweaking to compress the IRs and make them sound as good as possible, while implying that if they gave us a WAV->POD IR converter that just truncated the IRs to a size the HD can handle, we would all hate it.

(Look around on the L6 forum for posts by digital_igloo if you want to see specific comments.)

Edit: link: http://line6.com/support/topic/7130-any-plans-for-custom-ir-functionality/page-2


----------



## HOGANMW

> so you have to really boost the volume on the tracks when you record?


Always I normalize guitar tracks. Before I bought Epsi I was doing it as well. Every DAW has that possibility



> How low in volume are your guitar tracks after recording with the Pod Hd and Logidy?


Low enough to hear the difference. You will see level of waveform 



> I can just turn up the gain on my Saffire Pro 40. But It'll of course add some noise.


Do not turn up the gain on your recording interface. Higher harware's gain could add a lot more noise than normalization in your DAW.
But do not worry because noise is a lot lower than any of tube amps.
I do not use noise gates but if you use one then you will not hear anything.
For example Bogner Uberschall amp model doesn't have almost any noise.
Mesa amp model has just a little bit more so that depends on which amp you choose as well. But that is not a problem I think.

I tweaked my ECC82 booster a little bit and got a lot better tone but did not record any new samples yet.

Old shit here:
I hear wide dynamic range and very little noise when I stop playing :

https://soundcloud.com/gehinnom-1/pod-hd500-ecc82-boolter-logidy-epli-ltudio

https://soundcloud.com/gehinnom-1/pod-hd500-ecc82-boolter-logidy-epli




> How do you get your cab IRs on your computer on to the Logidy?


Card reader... ...cost me 4 pounds


----------



## prozak

Can anyone make a patch that sounds similar to:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryzie8mham8

11:28 -

using POD only

?


----------



## prozak

Ok, just a 'sneak peek' of my new patch I'm working on. 2 guitars only, completely raw unedited example.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dinko-infeqtor-lipova-a/modern-patchhd500[/SC]

HD500
DiMarzio X2N pickup


----------



## leechmasterargentina

prozak said:


> Ok, just a 'sneak peek' of my new patch I'm working on. 2 guitars only, completely raw unedited example.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/dinko-infeqtor-lipova-a/modern-patchhd500[/SC]
> 
> HD500
> DiMarzio X2N pickup



Man, you have to be a real man to use an X2N with the HD500 and avoid clipping, hahah


----------



## prozak

leechmasterargentina said:


> Man, you have to be a real man to use an X2N with the HD500 and avoid clipping, hahah



Yeah, I have to switch to PAD and Variax (input 2) very often to avoid it. This is such a nasty sounding pickup  Been using Variax for 90% of my patches in fact and still struggling to gain some control as it acts like an active pickup


----------



## leechmasterargentina

prozak said:


> Yeah, I have to switch to PAD and Variax (input 2) very often to avoid it. This is such a nasty sounding pickup  Been using Variax for 90% of my patches in fact and still struggling to gain some control as it acts like an active pickup



Yeah, it was my first pickup swap and I thought that having the highest gain possible was the best thing. That pickup is an improvement compared to stock pickups, but using distortion with that one is like riding a rodeo horse...I sold in a couple of months and bought D-Activators and D-Sonics for my 6 and 7 string. Can't be happier.


----------



## prozak

leechmasterargentina said:


> Yeah, it was my first pickup swap and I thought that having the highest gain possible was the best thing. That pickup is an improvement compared to stock pickups, but using distortion with that one is like riding a rodeo horse...I sold in a couple of months and bought D-Activators and D-Sonics for my 6 and 7 string. Can't be happier.



That was exactly what I thought! Haven't try D-Activators but I'll surely give it a try.


----------



## ghostred7

ZeroS1gnol said:


> See comments in bold below:
> Hey guys I'm really considering getting a Line 6 POD HD500x but have some seriously noob questions. First, how does using it to record guitars create patches work? Can i assign them to certain footswitches to use live? *(both these things are described in the manual)* How does the whole poweramp thing work? Just plug PODHD-power amp-cab?*(yes)* Does it light up for dark stages?*(yes)* Also on poweramps, what do you guys think about solid state ones?*(I have a Matrix GT800FX, which is a super nice solid state rack power amp. There are plenty other options, amp heads with an fx loop for instance. Through the fx loop you plug right into the power amp of it)* I have a 1x12 Orange cab, is there stuff out there that will work for me?* (if you are going to perform, I recommend upgrading to at least a 2x12) * Thanks in advance. I'm still learning about gear and a lot of searches dont give me straight answers.



I searched, but my search-fu is weak today....
In reference to the above/live, i've seen videos doing both..... output mode when going through PA (my case Art SLA-2) and leaving pre-amp on vs. leaving cab modelling on + output setting (cab/direct/whatever)?? How best to do that or follow "tradition" and do whatever sounds best?


----------



## Ericjutsu

yeah the X2n pickup is so ridiculous. I have it in my baritone schecter scorpion elite guitar and it's sooo hot. I have to have the pad activated on my saffire pro 40 to avoid clipping. I too have problems with clipping the pod. I have to put the second source on variax. Sometimes I just activate the pad switch on the pod.


----------



## prozak

Right, variax as input 2 ensures much clearer tone. You have to be very careful with this pup, but man I like how it slays


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

ghostred7 said:


> I searched, but my search-fu is weak today....
> In reference to the above/live, i've seen videos doing both..... output mode when going through PA (my case Art SLA-2) and leaving pre-amp on vs. leaving cab modelling on + output setting (cab/direct/whatever)?? How best to do that or follow "tradition" and do whatever sounds best?



My general experience is that running a cab sim over real cabs just sounds off, it messes with your EQ. If you then also run it on studio/match output mode, more odd EQ effects will be heard. So when using a power amp, just keep it to pre-amp only (not to be confused with the pre-amp models, which sound thin, I mean no cabs running) and the appropriate output mode to keep it sounding 'real'. Think about it; why similate a cab when you are already running through a cab? It's a whole different game when running through a power amp to FRFR cabs though.


----------



## ghostred7

I ended up setting it to stack. That disables the cab/mic modeling, right?

I als had to crank the pod master almost all the way up to register a signal on the poweramp...is that normal?


----------



## owl

Just messing with looper in POD HD500x, also tweaked my clean preset
Looping in POD HD500X | OUNCE


----------



## leechmasterargentina

ghostred7 said:


> I ended up setting it to stack. That disables the cab/mic modeling, right?
> 
> I als had to crank the pod master almost all the way up to register a signal on the poweramp...is that normal?



When you set up stack or combo outputs you only disable mic modeling. To disable cab as well (Which I recommend, because signal is already coming out from a cab) you have to choose "No Cab" from the amp options. Mic modeling enables when you select Direct/Studio output.

If you're plugging the pod to the power amp in of your amp, you have to switch your 1/4" output to "Line" and the pod will send the signal pre-amped. If you're still hearing a low signal, either the mixer's volume or the amp model's volume is low.


----------



## TaP

Ay I have a PodHD500x, what do I do to have good live sound? I don't have any pedals so that device IS my pedals. 

Just do the same as my stu and grab monitors but way bigger ones? Or do you guys have head and cab suggestions? And how do they work with the multi-FX processor? I'm nub sry.


----------



## Centrix

Hey guys! Now with college unfortunately I have less time to practice but I love using my POD when I come home.

Anyone got some Power Metal patches laying around? Been trying to find that specific tone but it's been hard. Something in the lines of DragonForce, Epica, Within Temptation... 

Thanks and keep on rocking!


----------



## ghostred7

leechmasterargentina said:


> When you set up stack or combo outputs you only disable mic modeling. To disable cab as well (Which I recommend, because signal is already coming out from a cab) you have to choose "No Cab" from the amp options. Mic modeling enables when you select Direct/Studio output.
> 
> If you're plugging the pod to the power amp in of your amp, you have to switch your 1/4" output to "Line" and the pod will send the signal pre-amped. If you're still hearing a low signal, either the mixer's volume or the amp model's volume is low.



Gotcha. Dunno why I thought cabs were disabled when doing this too.

Anyone ever have the issue going through PAs that you really don't get a signal until cranking the master on the PodHD up? I had to crank my master to register signal on the SLA-2 when I was using it last week.


----------



## CrossingTheRubiconAlex

Hello All!

So an age old issue that has probably been discussed a few times has just arrived at my door step. I've searched the forum and haven't really found my concerns addressed so I thought I'd give the mad geniuses here a shot.

I'm attempting to ReAmp with my HD PRO.
I have:
4 D/I recordings (four guitar tracks - two guitars)

My goal is to have all of them sit in the mix nicely, fat, chunky and get that aggressively palm muted sound with low gain and high mids < HA! you got it. 

Here's my setup when attempting to ReAmp


Guitar Cable>Right Out (R/Mono) looped Right (R/Mono)in Guitar Cable.
Essentially this is "the ForTiorI way", which ideally the sound coming from monitor R/Mono shoud go back through the HD PRO feeding the dry signal back through the effects unit and record a distorted sound.
(When I hard pan it doesn't record it correctly, so I skipped ForTiorI's step here <maybe*?).

My DAW is set to the ASIO HD PRO driver setting.
I have Hardware Monitoring off, so there is no dirty sound, no dirty signal, no feedback>
I have Mono Recording set

So what's the problem? I have this weird, choppy as if extremely gated, and/or compressed guitar tone coming through once I'm done recording. It's wildly different than the actual tone I'm hearing coming through. It sounds like either the DI signal is bad(which I've heard it and it sounds both beautifully and painfully clear), or the connection/reamping process is totally wrong. I cannot afford a DI Box atm, which from what I understand I don't need one anyway. Am I doing the D/I process wrong? Am I connecting thigns wrong? 

So can A) someone advise me on how to properly set up HD PRO reamping from the D/I track stage, or
B) tell me what I'm doing wrong.  As far as everything is concerned, mixing, drumming and bass wise - mixes are coming along tight, it's this guitar tone that's just unfair across the board. Please help! Thanks everyone.

Cited:
POD HD PRO - reamping - YouTube
I believe I did this method correctly, please tell me if I did not, based on my description. Or dumb it down for me, I ate wall chips as a kid.


----------



## straymond

a quick Q, guys 
I've been using podfarm with my UX2 for a while.
now, I've tweaked in a cool tone on my HD500.
can i somehow use this through my UX2 then into my daw, without letting the tone get colored by the UX2?


----------



## mnemonic

straymond said:


> a quick Q, guys
> I've been using podfarm with my UX2 for a while.
> now, I've tweaked in a cool tone on my HD500.
> can i somehow use this through my UX2 then into my daw, without letting the tone get colored by the UX2?



Unless I'm missing something, why not just unplug the ux2 and plug in the HD500?


----------



## straymond

mnemonic said:


> Unless I'm missing something, why not just unplug the ux2 and plug in the HD500?


 
the thing is, that the UX2 functions as my soundcard, plus it has the two outputs that go directly to my monitors.
I was hoping there was a way that I could bypass the podfarm-portion of the signalchain and use the HD500 as my main sound-source


----------



## Deadnightshade

straymond said:


> the thing is, that the UX2 functions as my soundcard, plus it has the two outputs that go directly to my monitors.
> I was hoping there was a way that I could bypass the podfarm-portion of the signalchain and use the HD500 as my main sound-source



I suppose you use the UX2 as a soundcard so that you can listen even non-music projects through your monitors. I believe that by using the 3-4 outs in the podfarm (as if you'd set them up for feeding DI tracks in your DAW, just with matched outputs to avoid clipping since you'll introduce a hotter signal from the HD500 to the UX2) you can have a relatively uncoloured signal. I'm not too sure about how you must match bitrates, sampling frequencies and buffers though.

Personally I'd grab a pair of longer cables if you need to and attach them to your HD500 when you wish to use it. It has both balanced and unbalanced outputs.


If you think that's a hassle, then at least grab a focusrite or something of that league that's a bit more recent and is verified to work with modelers. Still don't know if further matching is required though.


----------



## mnemonic

straymond said:


> the thing is, that the UX2 functions as my soundcard, plus it has the two outputs that go directly to my monitors.
> I was hoping there was a way that I could bypass the podfarm-portion of the signalchain and use the HD500 as my main sound-source



I'm not familiar with the outputs on the HD500, but can't it operate the exact same way?

Nevertheless, if you prefer to just use the UX2, run an output from the HD500 into an input on the UX2, then in the PodFarm program, go to the 'Mixer' and set the 'Recording Send' to 'Dry Input.' In theory you shouldn't get any coloration from the UX2 that way. Thats how I've recorded DI's in the past and it sounds fine. 

There may be a slight sound degradation from converting digital to analog back to digital, but I guess you'll have to try it to see if it makes any audible difference.


edit-beat by Deadnightshade, I left the window open too long before replying, haha


----------



## Alice AKW

New cover with my latest bass tone.


----------



## Malkav

My band's busy working on an E.P, here's a short section of one of our tracks, it's a bit of a mixtest for the interim so any feedback on it would be appreciated.



POD HD500 being used for guitar and bass here. 

(Sorry for the double posting)


----------



## Vigaren

Hey guys!

I'm going to have my first gig with only the POD HD. There are a lot of outputs on the rear, balanced/unbalanced and line. Which one works the best? I'm going direct to FOH


----------



## PodHdBean

patch please?!??! ive been looking for a tone like this without using ezmix =/


Alice AKW said:


> New cover with my latest bass tone.


----------



## Alice AKW

PodHdBean said:


> patch please?!??! ive been looking for a tone like this without using ezmix =/



I'll get one up asap


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Vigaren said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm going to have my first gig with only the POD HD. There are a lot of outputs on the rear, balanced/unbalanced and line. Which one works the best? I'm going direct to FOH



First, try to tweak your tone with something similar to the sounds you'll have at the venue. Don't think that because it sounds great through your amp or studio monitors it'll sound good at the venue.

If the main mixer is going to be far from the stage, use the XLR balanced outputs. There's no difference in quality, except balanced cables work better in long distances and avoid noises and interference. That's about it. If you end up using the 1/4" outputs, check that 1/4" output switch is set to "Amp". When it's set to "Line", it'll come out preamped, and probably peak as hell when it comes into the mixer's preamp. Finally, beware of levels from the stage monitor. As you won't be using an amp, you'll entirely rely on the front stage monitor, so if you're using high gain patches, let the sound man know you don't want high volume monitoring or you'll enter in Feedback Heaven.


----------



## chopshop777

such a great unit, I am probably gonna get into trouble for this, but to me the PODHD500X sounds even better than the Axe Fx, I used to have the Ultra and to be honest I was not impressed, you can probably sit there and tweak for hours and get a good sound but the the 500x you can pretty much get a great sound right off the bat, I now have the Kemper (and that is completely different story all together  and use the podhd500x for the midi foot controller with it, couldn't be happier.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

It's a matter of taste. I think the HD500 is a great unit for what it costs.


----------



## PodHdBean

in the right hands the pod hd sounds pretty damn epic! time consuming but worth it!


chopshop777 said:


> such a great unit, I am probably gonna get into trouble for this, but to me the PODHD500X sounds even better than the Axe Fx, I used to have the Ultra and to be honest I was not impressed, you can probably sit there and tweak for hours and get a good sound but the the 500x you can pretty much get a great sound right off the bat, I now have the Kemper (and that is completely different story all together  and use the podhd500x for the midi foot controller with it, couldn't be happier.


----------



## PodHdBean

Dude you need to make that bass more raunchy sounding sounds a bit to dry .Sounds good but doesn't mix into the guitars too much.IMO


Malkav said:


> My band's busy working on an E.P, here's a short section of one of our tracks, it's a bit of a mixtest for the interim so any feedback on it would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> POD HD500 being used for guitar and bass here.
> 
> (Sorry for the double posting)


----------



## Malkav

PodHdBean said:


> Dude you need to make that bass more raunchy sounding sounds a bit to dry .Sounds good but doesn't mix into the guitars too much.IMO



Thanks man, the bass is actually just the eternal headache of this whole thing, been trying to get it to sound more aggressive but we just don't seem to be winning.

We're currently doing the 3 tracks off a single DI with the clean DI + Mid Gain + Top Gain thing, and I think it's the top gain that's the weak point, but actually getting a high gainy sound that isn't just fizz is proving difficult.

I also think to a large degree we need to create more headroom, perhaps ease off the mastering compressors slightly and perhaps get a little more liberal with the use of reverb.

Thanks for giving it a listen though


----------



## PodHdBean

EZMIX 2 has some good bass presets and amplitube also.Even pedal sounds pretty good.I know the feeling bass tone took me a while to get


Malkav said:


> Thanks man, the bass is actually just the eternal headache of this whole thing, been trying to get it to sound more aggressive but we just don't seem to be winning.
> 
> We're currently doing the 3 tracks off a single DI with the clean DI + Mid Gain + Top Gain thing, and I think it's the top gain that's the weak point, but actually getting a high gainy sound that isn't just fizz is proving difficult.
> 
> I also think to a large degree we need to create more headroom, perhaps ease off the mastering compressors slightly and perhaps get a little more liberal with the use of reverb.
> 
> Thanks for giving it a listen though


----------



## fps

Malkav said:


> My band's busy working on an E.P, here's a short section of one of our tracks, it's a bit of a mixtest for the interim so any feedback on it would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> POD HD500 being used for guitar and bass here.
> 
> (Sorry for the double posting)




I'd go the other way to other posters and say the bass tone is cool but the guitars are a bit gainy. Either way, it feels like one of them, the bass, is quite intimate and close, and the guitars a little further away, your call how to deal with that, I like the bass and drums' crispness! Cool stuff


----------



## schwiz

It looks like this question was asked at some point, but not answered so I'll give it a try.

Signal chain: Guitar -> POD HD PRO -> Studio Monitors. The POD is hooked up via USB. I'm using Cubase 5.

When I load Cubase, I want to use the POD as a VST in a sense. I want the tracks that are recorded to have 0 tone or amps applied to it. Just the raw sound. I then want to be able to pick and choose which tones to apply to the clean tracks. How do I make this possible?

Currently, if my POD is on, it's playing the tone that is selected, and I'm forced to record with this tone. I then cannot go back and change the amp after the track is recorded.

I came from using Guitar Rig which has a VST that I can load into Cubase, and gives me the ability to load different tones or presets to any recorded track.

Any thoughts on this? Just trying to allow my tracks to be dynamic so I can mess with the tone after the recording. Any help or insight would be much appreciated. Thanks much.


----------



## SeditiousDissent

I don't think there's a way to get around that. You should try installing POD farm. I think there's an option to run it as a VST, but I could be confusing it with something else. If so, just load up a blank patch on the POD HD and just use it as an interface, more or less. You're not going to be able to get your exact HD PRO tones, but you can come pretty close. Besides, when it's mixed, it won't matter.


----------



## Vigaren

Does anyone know how to hook up a POD HD through the power section of an amp? With the signal chain: guitar - POD HD - amp power section - cab?


----------



## mnemonic

Vigaren said:


> Does anyone know how to hook up a POD HD through the power section of an amp? With the signal chain: guitar - POD HD - amp power section - cab?



Run the output of the pod into the FX return (or poweramp-in, if your amp has one) of the amp.

Controls such as Resonance, Presence and Master should all still work on your amp.


----------



## GoldDragon

Just received my hd 500x, but am having a hell of a time getting it to sound right into a real amp.

I am running it to the loop return of a Peavey JSX. (check)

In the settings menu, I set it to "stack return" or whatnot (check) 

I have turned off all the FX blocks except the amp. In the amp block I select "no cab", but IT STILL ALWAYS HAS OPTION FOR MIC SIMULATION ON. Even though the documentation SAYS that if you have stack selected in settings that it will remove the cab and mic sims, it does not. does not. There is not a "no mic" option and no matter what its set to, it muddies the tone.

How the &)(*^( do I turn off the mic sim??? I just want to run straight up into my amp and 4x12.

I have also tried both versions of amp and preamp...... Nothing. The mic sim is always on.

I have to give the interface a 3/10, but at least it sounds promising.


----------



## Forrest_H

GoldDragon said:


> Just received my hd 500x, but am having a hell of a time getting it to sound right into a real amp.
> 
> I am running it to the loop return of a Peavey JSX. (check)
> 
> In the settings menu, I set it to "stack return" or whatnot (check)
> 
> I have turned off all the FX blocks except the amp. In the amp block I select "no cab", but IT STILL ALWAYS HAS OPTION FOR MIC SIMULATION ON. Even though the documentation SAYS that if you have stack selected in settings that it will remove the cab and mic sims, it does not. does not. There is not a "no mic" option and no matter what its set to, it muddies the tone.
> 
> How the &)(*^( do I turn off the mic sim??? I just want to run straight up into my amp and 4x12.
> 
> I have also tried both versions of amp and preamp...... Nothing. The mic sim is always on.
> 
> I have to give the interface a 3/10, but at least it sounds promising.



That's really weird... On my HD Desktop I don't think I have that issue... 

Maybe I'm just remembering wrong. I'm pretty sure that when I was messing around with cab sims, I had just the preamp set up, nothing else.


----------



## robski92

> I have turned off all the FX blocks except the amp. In the amp block I select "no cab", but IT STILL ALWAYS HAS OPTION FOR MIC SIMULATION ON. Even though the documentation SAYS that if you have stack selected in settings that it will remove the cab and mic sims, it does not. does not. There is not a "no mic" option and no matter what its set to, it muddies the tone.



I have mine set up through a power amp and the mic sim is on, but I've never noticed that it made anything sound different. I've changed through all the different mics and it all sounded the same to me. Do you have it set to stack power amp or stack front?

Edit: I have also set it up the same way through my Peavey Ultra Plus (basically your amp) with the same results as with my power amp.


----------



## HOGANMW

I use my POD with Logidy Epsi. Cab is off but mic is always on. That's the way it is. There is a difference in tone when you change mic anyway. I hear it. Try to record couple of riffs with 57 ON XS and with 409 DYN.


----------



## Vigaren

mnemonic said:


> Run the output of the pod into the FX return (or poweramp-in, if your amp has one) of the amp.
> 
> Controls such as Resonance, Presence and Master should all still work on your amp.



How do I set the amp settings? Both on on and standby right? and then I can only tweak on the amp using resonance, presence and master, not on the individual channels?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

GoldDragon said:


> Just received my hd 500x, but am having a hell of a time getting it to sound right into a real amp.
> 
> I am running it to the loop return of a Peavey JSX. (check)
> 
> In the settings menu, I set it to "stack return" or whatnot (check)
> 
> I have turned off all the FX blocks except the amp. In the amp block I select "no cab", but IT STILL ALWAYS HAS OPTION FOR MIC SIMULATION ON. Even though the documentation SAYS that if you have stack selected in settings that it will remove the cab and mic sims, it does not. does not. There is not a "no mic" option and no matter what its set to, it muddies the tone.
> 
> How the &)(*^( do I turn off the mic sim??? I just want to run straight up into my amp and 4x12.
> 
> I have also tried both versions of amp and preamp...... Nothing. The mic sim is always on.
> 
> I have to give the interface a 3/10, but at least it sounds promising.



I don't know if they've changed the way they refer to outputs in HD500X, but whenever you set Combo Front/Pwr Amp and Stack Front/Pwr Amp, mic emulation *IS* disabled. If you change it you won't hear any difference in tone, although the small sound gap makes you think so.

As to being hard in getting a realistic amp tone, we've all been there. It's a complex tool and it requires time and patience. Try to go through Meambobbo's tone guide; there's a lot there that'll help you.

In my personal experience working with Combo and Stack amps, at first I used simple patches consisting in pedals and no amp/cab/mic emulation, because I was using an amp already. It sucked...and I only made use of the 2 heavy metal distortion pedals which aren't that good either. Then I started to use the Dual-rec amp emulation with cab emulation included, also as a simple patch with effect pedals and amp/cab emulation. Found it usable for some time, still limited.

After spending serious time reading Meambobbo's guide and learning what the hell they use here to make this board sound great, I found that the best way is to select an amp emulation, but disable Cab. At first it comes out with A LOT of fizz...but that's when other things come into the chain. As far as to high gain amps, which are way fizzy, and other amps as well, I found that the best way to get rid of fizz is to add the Mid-Focus EQ after the amp emulation. Set output to 7% (Or it'll blast your speakers), set HP Freq to 0%, and play with LP Freq and Q arounr 62 - 65%. By the way, if your using a high gain amp like the Dual Rec or Fireball, I suggest you don't get all the gain from the amp only, but set a Screamer before the amp and use it as a pre-gain pedal. Try to set the emulated amp to no more to 50% of gain.

I know it sounds hard, but it sounds great. By the way, I use the settings I mentioned before going through the Power Amp stage of my amps, so I leave out any coloration that the pre-amp of the amps can give, and make the HD500 be the one that defines most of the sound.

If you're asking when is Mic emulation on, the only moment where it's on is when Direct/Studio output is set.


----------



## GoldDragon

leechmasterargentina said:


> I don't know if they've changed the way they refer to outputs in HD500X, but whenever you set Combo Front/Pwr Amp and Stack Front/Pwr Amp, mic emulation *IS* disabled. If you change it you won't hear any difference in tone, although the small sound gap makes you think so.
> 
> As to being hard in getting a realistic amp tone, we've all been there. It's a complex tool and it requires time and patience. Try to go through Meambobbo's tone guide; there's a lot there that'll help you.
> 
> In my personal experience working with Combo and Stack amps, at first I used simple patches consisting in pedals and no amp/cab/mic emulation, because I was using an amp already. It sucked...and I only made use of the 2 heavy metal distortion pedals which aren't that good either. Then I started to use the Dual-rec amp emulation with cab emulation included, also as a simple patch with effect pedals and amp/cab emulation. Found it usable for some time, still limited.
> 
> After spending serious time reading Meambobbo's guide and learning what the hell they use here to make this board sound great, I found that the best way is to select an amp emulation, but disable Cab. At first it comes out with A LOT of fizz...but that's when other things come into the chain. As far as to high gain amps, which are way fizzy, and other amps as well, I found that the best way to get rid of fizz is to add the Mid-Focus EQ after the amp emulation. Set output to 7% (Or it'll blast your speakers), set HP Freq to 0%, and play with LP Freq and Q arounr 62 - 65%. By the way, if your using a high gain amp like the Dual Rec or Fireball, I suggest you don't get all the gain from the amp only, but set a Screamer before the amp and use it as a pre-gain pedal. Try to set the emulated amp to no more to 50% of gain.
> 
> I know it sounds hard, but it sounds great. By the way, I use the settings I mentioned before going through the Power Amp stage of my amps, so I leave out any coloration that the pre-amp of the amps can give, and make the HD500 be the one that defines most of the sound.
> 
> If you're asking when is Mic emulation on, the only moment where it's on is when Direct/Studio output is set.



I really appreciate this information. I have a JSX, an IRT60, and my most recent multi-effect has been a Fender Mustang Floor. I have tried various modellers over the past 15 years and the FMF is the first one I have really liked.

My impression of the HD500x is that it reminds me of the Johnson J-Station from many years ago. In its day it was considered the best modeller, but the problem was it had this one sound that no matter which "model" you were using, it was THAT sound. It had built-in pseudo compression, was mellowed around the edges and each different "model" was just different EQ.

I have gone through all the preamps played into my JSX return and they are all about the same with minor variations in EQ and range of gain. The tonal variation mostly comes from the cabs and the rest of the signal chain. The EQ controls have a "passive" feel in that they do not make significant changes.

What is unfortunate is that the HD500x applies a degree of compression and EQ to every preamp to give it a "cranked" sound (no fizz, no grainyness, no edge), so they don't sound like real preamps. This is just the preamp model, no sag, no bias, no hum applied. I originally thought this was because the mic model could not be disabled, but alas it is just a gap in sound when switching mics. Its not the mic model its just that every preamp has this built in compression.

With the FMF, the preamp models are like real preamps. At lower volume they can be grainy (if you don't have cab and mic sims on them), and you can dial out all the simulated compression. When played through a tube amp, they are very authentic in A/B comparison to real preamps. When you crank the tube amp, everything starts to sing like a real amp. I am guessing that the POD will sound muddy in comparison because there is no way to bypass the built in "sludge". 

Dont get me wrong, it sounds good at practice volume, but honestly all the preamp models sound about the same when played into the loop of a tube amp. 

My primary interest is in using the board as a noise gate and switcher for my amp heads, with ability to use other models for variation. The FMF doesn't have a noise gate block and has limited routing, but IMO sounds more authentic and has a MUCH MUCH better interface.

Unless this really shines doing the 4-cable method, I will probably return it for a GT100 or GSP1101 and keep the FMF for its models.

Thanks again. Not trying to be negative, and I'm sure the HD500x is perfect for many people, but its not what I'm looking for.


----------



## mnemonic

Vigaren said:


> How do I set the amp settings? Both on on and standby right? and then I can only tweak on the amp using resonance, presence and master, not on the individual channels?



The power and standby settings are poweramp controls, so just use the settings you will usually use to turn it on. 

The eq and gain controls (all preamp 'channel' controls) won't work since you're bypassing the preamp. Since presence, resonance and master volume are all poweramp controls (or at least, they should be... some amps may label things 'presence' and 'resonance' when they're actually something else) they will still work.



The easiest way to think about it is to split the amplifier into three parts.

Preamp -> Poweramp -> Speaker cabinet. 

The FX Loop is between the preamp and poweramp, so by inserting an alternative preamp into the FX Loop (in this case, the pod as the alternative preamp) you're bypassing everything before the poweramp.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

GoldDragon said:


> I really appreciate this information. I have a JSX, an IRT60, and my most recent multi-effect has been a Fender Mustang Floor. I have tried various modellers over the past 15 years and the FMF is the first one I have really liked.
> 
> My impression of the HD500x is that it reminds me of the Johnson J-Station from many years ago. In its day it was considered the best modeller, but the problem was it had this one sound that no matter which "model" you were using, it was THAT sound. It had built-in pseudo compression, was mellowed around the edges and each different "model" was just different EQ.
> 
> I have gone through all the preamps played into my JSX return and they are all about the same with minor variations in EQ and range of gain. The tonal variation mostly comes from the cabs and the rest of the signal chain. The EQ controls have a "passive" feel in that they do not make significant changes.
> 
> What is unfortunate is that the HD500x applies a degree of compression and EQ to every preamp to give it a "cranked" sound (no fizz, no grainyness, no edge), so they don't sound like real preamps. This is just the preamp model, no sag, no bias, no hum applied. I originally thought this was because the mic model could not be disabled, but alas it is just a gap in sound when switching mics. Its not the mic model its just that every preamp has this built in compression.
> 
> With the FMF, the preamp models are like real preamps. At lower volume they can be grainy (if you don't have cab and mic sims on them), and you can dial out all the simulated compression. When played through a tube amp, they are very authentic in A/B comparison to real preamps. When you crank the tube amp, everything starts to sing like a real amp. I am guessing that the POD will sound muddy in comparison because there is no way to bypass the built in "sludge".
> 
> Dont get me wrong, it sounds good at practice volume, but honestly all the preamp models sound about the same when played into the loop of a tube amp.
> 
> My primary interest is in using the board as a noise gate and switcher for my amp heads, with ability to use other models for variation. The FMF doesn't have a noise gate block and has limited routing, but IMO sounds more authentic and has a MUCH MUCH better interface.
> 
> Unless this really shines doing the 4-cable method, I will probably return it for a GT100 or GSP1101 and keep the FMF for its models.
> 
> Thanks again. Not trying to be negative, and I'm sure the HD500x is perfect for many people, but its not what I'm looking for.



Just an idea, have you tried full amp models into the power amp of your amp? I have transistor amps and I know it's different, but I've found full models work well. If you're using the power amp stage of your amp, don't forget to set the 1/4" output switch to "Line" (Sends a preamped signal).


----------



## GoldDragon

leechmasterargentina said:


> Just an idea, have you tried full amp models into the power amp of your amp? I have transistor amps and I know it's different, but I've found full models work well. If you're using the power amp stage of your amp, don't forget to set the 1/4" output switch to "Line" (Sends a preamped signal).



I tried it every way. It all sounds good, but I was looking for more raw preamp tone, something with more edge. I think the pod is foremost a direct recording device and the GT100 which I am waiting for is more of a live FX box with amp switching. Already sent back the POD.

I'll just keep the FMF for recording direct. I liked the POD but there was too much overlap with the Fender Mustang- has similar strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## eastguitar

Hi Friends

This is a new test with my Line6 POD HD Pro and my Pizarro Guitar.


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/estebansoto/elements-guitar-tone-test[/SC]

Greetings and thanks!!!!


----------



## Alice AKW

eastguitar said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> This is a new test with my Line6 POD HD Pro and my Pizarro Guitar.
> 
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/estebansoto/elements-guitar-tone-test[/SC]
> 
> Greetings and thanks!!!!



That sounds fantastic! Mind screenshotting the patch?


----------



## JEngelking

eastguitar said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> This is a new test with my Line6 POD HD Pro and my Pizarro Guitar.
> 
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/estebansoto/elements-guitar-tone-test[/SC]
> 
> Greetings and thanks!!!!



That sounds awesome! I saw some of your demos a couple years ago, they helped convince me to get my HD Pro.


----------



## eastguitar

JEngelking said:


> That sounds awesome! I saw some of your demos a couple years ago, they helped convince me to get my HD Pro.



Thank you very much for your comment !! I am convinced that Line6 HD Pro is a great preamp and MultiFX. I want to start testing in a time more IR's, I've heard some incredible results. 

Greetings!


----------



## jamesfarrell

Ok, so I have a Pod HD Pro X coming. 
As well I have a Rocktron Velocity 300 coming and I have a Recto 2x12 with V30's in it. 

Is there any sort of cheat sheet to how to get a good sound out of this equipment. I had a pod years back, but I'm sort of starting from scratch again with this modeling game. 

I also have 6 of the line6 speakers. I have 2 L3T's and 1 L3M and 2 L2T's

I'm wondering which route is going to sound better. I'm kind of wondering if I should have passed on the Power amp > Cab route.


----------



## GoldDragon

I think if you are using full range speakers, you might get better result with a clean PA amplifier like Crown, Carvin, etc...

I think the velocity is designed to sag and sound like a tube amp. Also, more watts equals more headroom. If your speakers are 500watts total, I would look at 1000Watts of solid state power.


----------



## jamesfarrell

This is what I'll be using. 

Mesa/Boogie 2x12 Horizontal Rectifier Speaker Cabinet Features:

120 Watt
V30 Speakers
Closed Back
8 Ohm


I don't know much about this stuff, been out of the loop for a while, but I use a lot of baritone guitars. I'm wondering if Swamp thangs would sound better than V30's as I have 2 lying around.


----------



## GoldDragon

The velocity 300 should work well with the 2x12 w/ v30s.

I think v30s will be just fine.


----------



## PodHdBean

Does anyone on here have any luck connecting to a cab and having a output for direct to the front of the house system? i dont know how i could do this since i need to turn the cab impulse off with the cab.


----------



## lewis

PodHdBean said:


> Does anyone on here have any luck connecting to a cab and having a output for direct to the front of the house system? i dont know how i could do this since i need to turn the cab impulse off with the cab.



Presumably it would be a dual patch, panned hard left and hard right in the mixer. 1 of the amps in the dual chain (for example Left) would have the cab disabled and go out of 1 output into a power amp and then into a real cab, the other amp in the dual amp chain (Right) would keep the cab impulse active and go out of the other output into the FOH?

Im guessing that works as thats what I will be aiming for eventually too


----------



## Vigaren

mnemonic said:


> The power and standby settings are poweramp controls, so just use the settings you will usually use to turn it on.
> 
> The eq and gain controls (all preamp 'channel' controls) won't work since you're bypassing the preamp. Since presence, resonance and master volume are all poweramp controls (or at least, they should be... some amps may label things 'presence' and 'resonance' when they're actually something else) they will still work.
> 
> 
> 
> The easiest way to think about it is to split the amplifier into three parts.
> 
> Preamp -> Poweramp -> Speaker cabinet.
> 
> The FX Loop is between the preamp and poweramp, so by inserting an alternative preamp into the FX Loop (in this case, the pod as the alternative preamp) you're bypassing everything before the poweramp.



Thanks alot man! very helpful! Can one hook a POD HD to a combo amp that doesnt have tubes?


----------



## mnemonic

Vigaren said:


> Thanks alot man! very helpful! Can one hook a POD HD to a combo amp that doesnt have tubes?



You certainly can, in the same way, if it has an fx loop. 

If it doesn't have an fx loop, you can plug it straight into the input of the clean channel, but the amp's preamp will color the tone. And in my experience it isn't in a subtle way. You may like it though, so everything is worth trying.


----------



## PodHdBean

ive tried this but i always run out of dsp =/


lewis said:


> Presumably it would be a dual patch, panned hard left and hard right in the mixer. 1 of the amps in the dual chain (for example Left) would have the cab disabled and go out of 1 output into a power amp and then into a real cab, the other amp in the dual amp chain (Right) would keep the cab impulse active and go out of the other output into the FOH?
> 
> Im guessing that works as thats what I will be aiming for eventually too


----------



## Alice AKW

I made a sludge/stoner tone

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/pod-hd500-stonersludgeish-tone[/sc]


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Alice AKW said:


> I made a sludge/stoner tone
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/pod-hd500-stonersludgeish-tone[/sc]


----------



## JEngelking

Alice AKW said:


> I made a sludge/stoner tone
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/pod-hd500-stonersludgeish-tone[/sc]



May I ask what kind of distortion and amp you're using for that? It sounds good, and I've made a fuzzy, pseudo-sludgy tone recently as well. Right now mine is using the Line 6 Drive in to the Doom amp.


----------



## Alice AKW

JEngelking said:


> May I ask what kind of distortion and amp you're using for that? It sounds good, and I've made a fuzzy, pseudo-sludgy tone recently as well. Right now mine is using the Line 6 Drive in to the Doom amp.



I'm using one of the fuzzier drives into a Hiwat with the gain dimed.


----------



## lewis

PodHdBean said:


> ive tried this but i always run out of dsp =/



Then use some sort of 3rd party IR Loader instead like a Torpedo CAB to run into the PA so you can disable both Amps Cabs/Mics. That will free up alot of DSP and sound better seeing as the Torpedo stuff right out of the box sounds better than the Line 6 Stock Cabs and Mics.  again this is what Im doing


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

_*update below, maybe still interesting to read*_

I need some help.

Im trying to change the way I setup my patches. My current setup is having a setlist for live gigs where I have a patch A for main sounds and patch B or C for leads. Im extremely annoyed by the switch lag of the pod, so I thought: let's create a patch with a dual signal path, so I can switch to a lead sound without having to switch patches. 

The problem I run into now is that I have no clue how to set up the controller to A/B switch the signal paths. Im quite sure I read it somewhere once and honestly, it'd be plain silly if it wasn't possible. So basically what I am asking is: how to set up a footswitch to switch between paths A and B on the mixer?

Below a picture of the patch to illustrate:






One more note: I currently set the bottom chain to an FS, but when everything is off, I hear the clean signal coming through, so the path is not muted.

_Update:

I figured it out. First, what I accidentally noticed is that when an amp is switched off it will display a bypass volume. I set it to 0 on both amps to kill the signal when the chain is off, then assigned both chains to the same footswitch, while one chain is on and the other was off. This creates a toggle option. So solved!_ Yaaay!


----------



## Alice AKW

Demo of my lead patch


----------



## Metalman X

Well guys... I went ahead and took the plunge on an HD Pro X.

Been through a GSP1101 (had for years, and still think is great, but wanted more options), a Bass Pod XT Pro, an X3 bean and an X3 Pro as well. While I still prefer the X3 Pro for bass, and may use for some vocal stuff as well, the HD is just a monster for guitar!

Even using the internal cabs, and taking time to tweak and EQ right (meambobo's guide was a great primer! If your reading this, thanx dude!) it's monstrous.

I'm really digging the Treadplate and F-Ball models the most. I like to use them with the Vetta Juice in front as a clean boost + sustain, and use the amp & cabs EQ's and DEP's to tighten them up, than run a mid focus eq after each amp/cab (I'm running dual amps, but using same amps with different cabs/mics for each side per patch) for fine-tuning and cleaning up the edges.

I used to have a small studio setup when I had a house, but after a breakup a couple years ago, been living in a one bedroom apartment, and my Randalls and Ampeg have been collecting dust (keeping them though, they will rise again!) since obviously cant be using 300 and 400watt guitar amps, or a 1000watt bass amp in here. And with my jobs long, crazy hours, playing with others ain't happening in the foreseeable future, so been looking at options for getting good direct tones for a lil' while now. And the HD fit the bill better than I've imagined thus far. Sounds great through my M-Audio BX8a monitors.

I do go out from the XLR's though, and feed those through an ART TPS-II tube mic preamp to do a little subtle, final sweetening before it hits my interface (an M-Audio Delta 1010lt PCI card). Anybody else do this too? It makes sense to me as logically, if you miced a cab in the room, you'd typically still be going through some kinda' preamp before finally hitting 'tape'. So I treat my Pod output's similarly. Works for me. Helps warm it up a little more IMO.



QUESTION... regarding MIDI. I'm using a TC electronics G-Major as I love its effects. I wanna use this in conjunction with my HD Pro through the loop so I have more effects options (as well as not worry about DSP since alot of my patches will be using dual amp/cabs and multiple EQ's). I'm using an FBV-II going into the HD Pro, than connecting a MIDI cable from the HD's 'midi out' to the G-majors 'MIDI in'. It only wants to switch patches alogside eachother upto #10. After that the HD doesn't want to switch the G-Major too. Same thing happened when using it with my X3 Pro.... the first 10 presets would sync, but after that, the G-Major would have to be manually switched to any preset above 10. This makes me think the issue is more to do with a setting in my G-Major... but I can't seem to locate it. Just for schitts and giggles, I tried hooking it upto the G-Majors 'thru', and also tried switching the MIDI to 'Omni' but same results.... only the first 10 patches sync up.

(EDIT: Fixed the above MIDI issue by changing the G-Majors MIDI Program setting from 'User' to 'Custom' ...go figure? I'll leave the question though in case anyone else is searching this and needs the fix too)


----------



## jamesfarrell

answered my own question.


----------



## PodHdBean

how about that bass patch haha 


Alice AKW said:


> Demo of my lead patch


----------



## Alice AKW

New Rhythm Tone!


----------



## kevinerror

Alice AKW said:


> New Rhythm Tone!




Nice! Can you share the patch?


----------



## kevinerror

Instagram
I've been drooling over Axe FXs all week, so today I decided to sit and have some fun with my 500x. Made some cool ambient stuff, Devin Townsend style. I know the video's not much, but I'm happy to share patches if anyone's interested.


----------



## Bforber

Sorry guys. I tried searching the thread for this, but 375 pages is a lot of material.

Is the DSP limit difference on the hd500x that noticeable? I'm deciding on whether I want to pick up a used 500 or just bite the bullet on a hd500x.


----------



## Thefailsafe

kevinerror said:


> Instagram
> I've been drooling over Axe FXs all week, so today I decided to sit and have some fun with my 500x. Made some cool ambient stuff, Devin Townsend style. I know the video's not much, *but I'm happy to share patches if anyone's interested*.



Bing bong HELLO!

Seriously though that'd be great mate that patch sounded lush!


----------



## CTID

Bforber said:


> Sorry guys. I tried searching the thread for this, but 375 pages is a lot of material.
> 
> Is the DSP limit difference on the hd500x that noticeable? I'm deciding on whether I want to pick up a used 500 or just bite the bullet on a hd500x.



It's about 20% more on the X, so you're looking at maybe an extra delay or reverb, but it's not going to dramatically increase the amount of effects you can use. Personally, I use the regular 500, and I've only ever hit the DSP limit making stupid sounding patches just for the sake of having fun, my regular gigging patches have 1 amp, noise gate, and a few effects like pitch shifting and tremolo.


----------



## Alice AKW

kevinerror said:


> Instagram
> I've been drooling over Axe FXs all week, so today I decided to sit and have some fun with my 500x. Made some cool ambient stuff, Devin Townsend style. I know the video's not much, but I'm happy to share patches if anyone's interested.



Did I hear a bit of Heart Baby by Devin Townsend in there?  

Nice patch man ^^


----------



## prozak

Alice AKW said:


> New Rhythm Tone!




Share that patch with us mate


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Hey guys! So, I never really use this thread, or ask for much on here, but I was wondering if anyone would be down to help me crack some tones? (By the way, I'm an admin over at the POD HD Facebook page.)

So.....my ears are failing me here. I'm trying to use my POD HD500 to crack some of the sounds here on the old Silversun Pickups hit "Lazy Eye". (The POD seems to be about the only way to do this without a board of way too many effect pedals.)

I'm trying to get the super delayed clean tone that you hear come in at around the 3:43-3:44 mark in the sound. (You'll hear it get louder around the 4:08-4:09 as the song goes on.) It really adds some serious density to the mix.

I'm also trying to nail Brian's main (rather clean) lead tone that you can hear all throughout the song (0:20 onwards). This lead tone has remained fairly consistent throughout the band's career with minimal changes. (Give a listen to their song "Panic Switch" which also has some nice moments where you can hear the leads perfectly through the mix as well. I'll attach a second link.)

Anyone able to help?

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/silversunpickups/lazy-eye[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/silversunpickups/panic-switch[/SC]


----------



## Alice AKW

New mix test, guitars and bass HD500

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/mix-test-alice-in-chains-them-bones[/sc]


----------



## DigiV

how good is the engl modeler on the pod hd?


----------



## Alice AKW

DigiV said:


> how good is the engl modeler on the pod hd?



Pretty good I think, I use it for most my hi gain tones.


----------



## Chiba666

Got my POD back up and running, it was a dodgy power supply so £6 later problem solved


----------



## rohan daniel

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rohdan/yeh-karke-dikhao[/SC]

Hi

Just trying to show what line 6 can do for you. i see alot of potential in this pedal board. Been a line 6 fan for years. Some open heart critiques are welcome.
Guitar - Esp - sc-207
Pick ups - EMG 707
Bass - Fernandes 5 string (i don't know what the model it is)
Amps - uber + engl 
Cabs - 4x12 xxL
Drums - toontrack metal machine
Backing tracks - fabfilterpro + NI massive


----------



## hysealia1

Nice track man, I saw that you were new in the member introductions section (not much newer than myself)

Have you uploaded those patches?



I will also say that in January I lent my HD500 to another band at an In Hearts Wake show, and the power supply was lost.
$85 down here in Australia, worse than Apple with their new cables.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

hysealia1 said:


> Nice track man, I saw that you were new in the member introductions section (not much newer than myself)
> 
> Have you uploaded those patches?
> 
> 
> 
> I will also say that in January I lent my HD500 to another band at an In Hearts Wake show, and the power supply was lost.
> $85 down here in Australia, worse than Apple with their new cables.



Never borrow your gear, money or anything. No one take care of things like the owner. If the band needs an HD500 that much, they should buy one.


----------



## prozak

Cmon guys share some patches, 2 guitar tracks only (panned hard L and R). Some quick samples, unedited, HD500, HD300, HD400, HD PRO only.


----------



## Alice AKW

Fine, I tweaked with the Mesa a little bit last night 

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/pod-hd500-mesa-tone[/sc]

Line 6 CustomTone


----------



## prozak

Alice AKW said:


> Fine, I tweaked with the Mesa a little bit last night
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/pod-hd500-mesa-tone[/sc]
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not fair, 7 string vs 6 string
> 
> Ok this is a quick example of my djenty (hate that term) rhythm tone, Peavey EX, DiMarzio X2N, HD500
> 
> Raw recording
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/dinko-infeqtor-lipova-a/izy-tone[/SC]
> 
> Please post your raw recording tracks, cuz thats what we're all looking for.


----------



## Chiba666

hysealia1 said:


> Nice track man, I saw that you were new in the member introductions section (not much newer than myself)
> 
> Have you uploaded those patches?
> 
> 
> 
> I will also say that in January I lent my HD500 to another band at an In Hearts Wake show, and the power supply was lost.
> $85 down here in Australia, worse than Apple with their new cables.



I picked up one off of Amazon which is a 3rd party one and works perfect and was about £20 cheaper


----------



## hysealia1

leechmasterargentina said:


> Never borrow your gear, money or anything. No one take care of things like the owner. If the band needs an HD500 that much, they should buy one.




Of course, hindsight is a wonderful thing. But I certainly will not be offering so much as a pick to another band from this point


----------



## leechmasterargentina

These are finished songs from my personal project last record:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/leechmaster/desierto[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/leechmaster/the-shaft[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/leechmaster/vicious-ways[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/leechmaster/origenes[/SC]

Patch:
Line 6 CustomTone

It's the treadplate, but a one of my first usable patches. I have improved versions of this using the screamer and the midfocus EQ. I'll upload it when I finish one of my latest songs.


----------



## eastguitar

Hi Friends

This is a new demo recorded with Line6 POD HD Pro and Pizarro Guitar 7 Strings with EMG Pickups

Greetings!!!
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/estebansoto/awaken-20-clip[/SC]


----------



## prozak

eastguitar said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> This is a new demo recorded with Line6 POD HD Pro and Pizarro Guitar 7 Strings with EMG Pickups
> 
> Greetings!!!
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/estebansoto/awaken-20-clip[/SC]



Well done dude, bass tone settings and what kind of bass guitar was used?


----------



## Chiba666

Hi all, anyone got a good Death Metal tone. More old school over new, Basswood RG with 85 in the bridge ad its direct as it is for recording purposes.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## eastguitar

prozak said:


> Well done dude, bass tone settings and what kind of bass guitar was used?



Thanks! I used Vir2 Bassis, TSE808, GuitarRig 4.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

eastguitar said:


> Thanks! I used Vir2 Bassis, TSE808, GuitarRig 4.



Then you only use the POD as an interface?


----------



## eastguitar

leechmasterargentina said:


> Then you only use the POD as an interface?




No, I used the POD for recorded Guitars. All the other instruments are VSTi. I think the best result is achieved with a real Bass.


----------



## Decon87

I just discovered these things yesterday and I'm pretty interested. I have my tube amp which is nice and all but I don't have all of the equipment to get a decent recording sound out of it, and if I want to change my sound at all I need to buy pedals that can range from $100-$200.

Right now I'm looking at the POD HD500X and the POD HD Pro X. Can anyone tell me the difference between these two units besides the obvious one is rack mounted and one is a pedal? Do you recommend one over the other? I'm mainly going to be purchasing for recording, practicing at night (headphones are a nice feature), and just generally finding tones I like without having to go to the store every time.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

eastguitar said:


> No, I used the POD for recorded Guitars. All the other instruments are VSTi. I think the best result is achieved with a real Bass.



That's what I meant, you used the POD only as an interface to record guitars. You didn't use any of the amps or cabs available on the pod, right?

Translated:

Eso es lo que quise decir, utilizaste el pod solo como interfaz para grabar las guitarras. No usaste ninguno de los amplificadores o cajas disponibles en el POD, cierto?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Decon87 said:


> I just discovered these things yesterday and I'm pretty interested. I have my tube amp which is nice and all but I don't have all of the equipment to get a decent recording sound out of it, and if I want to change my sound at all I need to buy pedals that can range from $100-$200.
> 
> Right now I'm looking at the POD HD500X and the POD HD Pro X. Can anyone tell me the difference between these two units besides the obvious one is rack mounted and one is a pedal? Do you recommend one over the other? I'm mainly going to be purchasing for recording, practicing at night (headphones are a nice feature), and just generally finding tones I like without having to go to the store every time.



I strongly suggest the HD500X. The only difference between the two besides one being rack-mounted is that the HD Pro X has S/PDIF input and doesn't have an expression pedal or footswitches, although you can get those by spending even more money in a floorboard.

I prefer the HD500X because it does exactly the same as the HD Pro X, brings expression pedal and footswitches, and has S/PDIF output which you will most likely use if you're connecting the POD to an interface. S/PDIF input only sounds useful if you're reamping guitars and you really like the POD models, but at the cost of an expression pedal.


----------



## eastguitar

leechmasterargentina said:


> That's what I meant, you used the POD only as an interface to record guitars. You didn't use any of the amps or cabs available on the pod, right?
> 
> Translated:
> 
> Eso es lo que quise decir, utilizaste el pod solo como interfaz para grabar las guitarras. No usaste ninguno de los amplificadores o cajas disponibles en el POD, cierto?



Para el bajo no, para las guitarras utilicé el pod con todas sus emulaciones


----------



## prozak

Some people say that they can't get a decent "POD only" tone, but using some external cab sims. I think they don't spend enough time digging their tone, couse I've heard a whole bunch of amazing results coming out of the POD itself. 

This thread confirms that as well.


----------



## eastguitar

prozak said:


> Some people say that they can't get a decent "POD only" tone, but using some external cab sims. I think they don't spend enough time digging their tone, couse I've heard a whole bunch of amazing results coming out of the POD itself.
> 
> This thread confirms that as well.



I think it's possible to get a good tone using only the POD. It was a little difficult, but slowly I'm understanding how it works.


I do not know if you've heard this cover and I do not know if you used only the POD, but the mix and tone of the guitar, in my opinion, are very good. And he uses the POD HD300.

Chris Vogagis
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/chrisvogagis/periphery-make-total-destroy[/SC]


----------



## Decon87

leechmasterargentina said:


> I strongly suggest the HD500X. The only difference between the two besides one being rack-mounted is that the HD Pro X has S/PDIF input and doesn't have an expression pedal or footswitches, although you can get those by spending even more money in a floorboard.
> 
> I prefer the HD500X because it does exactly the same as the HD Pro X, brings expression pedal and footswitches, and has S/PDIF output which you will most likely use if you're connecting the POD to an interface. S/PDIF input only sounds useful if you're reamping guitars and you really like the POD models, but at the cost of an expression pedal.



How do they justify the $200 increase in price between the two models? If anything it sounds like the HD500X has more features.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Decon87 said:


> How do they justify the $200 increase in price between the two models? If anything it sounds like the HD500X has more features.



Believe me, I've done the comparison and has nothing more than an S/PDIF input, and, (I had forgotten) an on/off switch 

For $200 more you'll look cooler because you have a rackmounted processor, without footswitches nor expression pedal, but a rack is all that a djentleman needs nowadays


----------



## prozak

eastguitar said:


> I think it's possible to get a good tone using only the POD. It was a little difficult, but slowly I'm understanding how it works.
> 
> 
> I do not know if you've heard this cover and I do not know if you used only the POD, but the mix and tone of the guitar, in my opinion, are very good. And he uses the POD HD300.
> 
> Chris Vogagis
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/chrisvogagis/periphery-make-total-destroy[/SC]


 
This is a pure awesomeness if u r asking me, sounds killer. I'd like to hear his raw unedited guitar segments, extracted apart from the rest.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Just picked up a HD500x and an Alto TS110a. Any good resources? I'm already mildly frustrated by the POD's interface but I like some of the tones I've been able to download so far


----------



## Rizzo

wannabguitarist said:


> Just picked up a HD500x and an Alto TS110a. Any good resources? I'm already mildly frustrated by the POD's interface but I like some of the tones I've been able to download so far


Search the web for meambobbo's Pod HD guide. And have a lot of patience


----------



## kamello

wannabguitarist said:


> Just picked up a HD500x and an Alto TS110a. Any good resources? I'm already mildly frustrated by the POD's interface but I like some of the tones I've been able to download so far



yeah, the POD interface (by that I mean using the actual POD switches to make patches) is pretty ''meeeh'' at best, but the software for doing so IMO is great

anyways; some tips for high-gain tones:

-. always put an EQ at the end of the chain (after the amp) with a parametric EQ, put the ''freq'' knob around 79%, the Q at maximum, and lower the ''gain'' knob in the EQ at around 20-30%, it will kill the fizz that every high-gain amp in the POD has 

-. be careful with the treble knob, since I've felt it adds a lot of nasty high-end, work with it alongside the presence knob

-. READ!!!11!1!1111, MeAmBobbo guide, don't take it as the ultimate rule for everything, but it will give you a nice understanding of the POD
http://foobazaar.com/podhd/toneGuide/
0

-. give dual cabs a try (select the same amp with the same settings) but change the cab or mic options. It's a lot less hassle compared to setting up a dual amp patch


-.If you would like giving ''dual amps'' a try, try mixing ''vintagy'' amps with high-gain ones. I play with an amp alongside the POD, so I can't send patches directly to you since I don't know which cab emulation will work with my patches, but you can tweak around what I have (if you do so, please post a sample or something  ) , I get amazing results mixing the Brit P-75 with the ENGL Fireball for example

here is a screencap of it, and it also shows how I set up the parametric EQ










----------------------------------------------------------------



switching subjetcs a bit; I made this yesterday with the POD and Catharsis Impulses


https://db.tt/louanv03


if anybody wants to give an opinion I would love to hear it , here I made a thread for it if anybody wants to speak more about the mix/clip itself instead of just the POD HD patch


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...yers-ffo-gojira-uneven-structure-i-guess.html


----------



## wannabguitarist

^great stuff, thank you


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Remade this quick cover sometime Saturday night to test a new clean tone that I'm working on. One of my favorite guitarists collaborating with two of my favorite vocalists.

Check it. &#8234;#nopicknecessary


----------



## prozak

@alice AKW - would you be kind to record a quick sample with your 7 string using my new tweaked patch. I'd like to hear what it sounds like with different setups.


----------



## Alice AKW

prozak said:


> @alice AKW - would you be kind to record a quick sample with your 7 string using my new tweaked patch. I'd like to hear what it sounds like with different setups.



Sure thing, though I'm actually trying to sell my POD right now  If anyone here nabs it I'll leave my patches on it.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

leechmasterargentina said:


> Believe me, I've done the comparison and has nothing more than an S/PDIF input, and, (I had forgotten) an on/off switch
> 
> For $200 more you'll look cooler because you have a rackmounted processor, without footswitches nor expression pedal, but a rack is all that a djentleman needs nowadays



Yeah i'm guessing part of the price mark up is "because they could" with the perception of rack gear being higher end , professional etc, even if it's the same darn thing overall. They knew people that wanted the rack version would buy it, given the prices of other rack gear. I've got the HD Pro version, specifically because i wanted the rack form factor for my already in place rack setup. Is it worth the extra $200? For me yes, as if I had the floorboard i'd be running power and signal cable to the front of the stage, taking longer to set up, and worrying about beer getting spilled on it. Is it a bit of a scam by line 6? Perhaps, but I have what i want, so no complaints here.


----------



## Alice AKW

prozak said:


> @alice AKW - would you be kind to record a quick sample with your 7 string using my new tweaked patch. I'd like to hear what it sounds like with different setups.



I WILL need the patch though


----------



## Kittenflower

Discovering some awesome musicians in this thread! Don't mind me commenting and following most of your Soundcloud profiles...


----------



## Kittenflower

By the way, I'm not sure how different the POD HD is compared to the X3, but I had some really good results if I disable the cab/amp sim in my patch and run the signal through Recabinet 3 in my DAW.

For example I get stuff like this using an RGA8 with stock pickups (which are, like most of you are aware, the worst things in existence)

https://soundcloud.com/headshock-1/recabintwei-test-a/s-hHWNF

the riff isn't very inspiring, but it's more of a sound test.


----------



## prozak

@Alice 

Patch v2 - Download - 4shared - Fadil Ninja

Why are you selling your POD btw?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Kittenflower said:


> By the way, I'm not sure how different the POD HD is compared to the X3, but I had some really good results if I disable the cab/amp sim in my patch and run the signal through Recabinet 3 in my DAW.
> 
> For example I get stuff like this using an RGA8 with stock pickups (which are, like most of you are aware, the worst things in existence)
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/headshock-1/recabintwei-test-a/s-hHWNF
> 
> the riff isn't very inspiring, but it's more of a sound test.



The HD is more or like the same in that matter. Some people decide to use external cab impulses, but I feel the amps are decent. I've never tried an X3 or the XT, but the sound should be better...that's whats HD stands for.

I use full emulation in my HD. It took a while but I think I've created patches that I really like.

Edit: Your track sounds really good. In the end, all it matters is that you're comfortable with your tone and not that Line 6 tells you something is better.


----------



## Alice AKW

prozak said:


> @Alice
> 
> Patch v2 - Download - 4shared - Fadil Ninja
> 
> Why are you selling your POD btw?



Wanting to move up to an eleven rack.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Alice AKW said:


> Wanting to move up to an eleven rack.


Quality of sound is worse compared to the POD HD...holy crap...


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Anyone want to help me in making a delayed clean patch like what Justin/Trent use for the intro of this ATB song?



I know that Buckethead's popular old song "Big Sur Moon" uses a similar series of stacked delays.


----------



## Alice AKW

Prozak, here you go 

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/prozak-patch-demo[/sc]


----------



## Kittenflower

leechmasterargentina said:


> The HD is more or like the same in that matter. Some people decide to use external cab impulses, but I feel the amps are decent. I've never tried an X3 or the XT, but the sound should be better...that's whats HD stands for.
> 
> I use full emulation in my HD. It took a while but I think I've created patches that I really like.
> 
> Edit: Your track sounds really good. In the end, all it matters is that you're comfortable with your tone and not that Line 6 tells you something is better.



Very true. Thanks


----------



## prozak

Alice AKW said:


> Prozak, here you go
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/prozak-patch-demo[/sc]




Tnx mate, sounds good to me, both the sound and the riff itself.


----------



## Alice AKW

prozak said:


> Tnx mate, sounds good to me, both the sound and the riff itself.



Thanks, even if it was just a bullsht riff I threw together


----------



## that short guy

Been awhile since I've posted anything in here. Here's a song I'm working on. Bass and guitar were both done with the POD. the Bass and Lead patches are new one's I've been working on let me know what you think.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/i-am-nothing-demo[/SC]


----------



## riffy

that short guy said:


> Been awhile since I've posted anything in here. Here's a song I'm working on. Bass and guitar were both done with the POD. the Bass and Lead patches are new one's I've been working on let me know what you think.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/i-am-nothing-demo[/SC]



Sounds totally GREAT to me. Would love to give your guitar and bass patches a try. If you are willing to share them!

~G~


----------



## BionicRooster

If I'm running the POD HD500x's left output into a Matrix GT 800FX which goes into a single input of a 2x12. Should I put the "1/4" switch on line or amp?

Amp seems to lose alot of volume but I heard it's better for a power amp setup? Also do most of you set the input to "pad" or just leave it on "normal"? I never noticed any sort of signal clipping even though I have EMG's?


----------



## that short guy

riffy said:


> Sounds totally GREAT to me. Would love to give your guitar and bass patches a try. If you are willing to share them!
> 
> ~G~



No problem man, I'm in the process of moving so right now my phone is my only source internet but I should be up and running on Thursday so I'll share the patches with you then


----------



## leechmasterargentina

BionicRooster said:


> If I'm running the POD HD500x's left output into a Matrix GT 800FX which goes into a single input of a 2x12. Should I put the "1/4" switch on line or amp?
> 
> Amp seems to lose alot of volume but I heard it's better for a power amp setup? Also do most of you set the input to "pad" or just leave it on "normal"? I never noticed any sort of signal clipping even though I have EMG's?



As explained in the manual, Line should be used when connecting the POD to the power amp stage of a guitar amp or a power amp head. Amp should be used when connecting the POD to the input of a guitar amp. If this makes it more clear, imagine that the "Amp" switch sounds quieter because it lets the preamp of the guitar amp raise the volume and then send it to the power amp stage. The "Line" switch makes the POD send a pre-amped signal, thus connected directly to the power amp stage of an amp directly. If the amp head you're using has a preamp stage (to connect microphones, whatever), you should set it to "Amp". I prefer to connect the pod to the power amp stage of anything because I prefer to equalize from the POD's amp emulation and EQ, rather than colour the tone with the preamp and EQ of an amp stage. Be sure not to set to "Line" and connect to a preamp stage, because you're going to be pre-amping the signal twice, and most likely clipping.

As to the Active EMG's, you could clip the input most likely. Set the input switch to "PAD", even if you have other guitars with high gain passive pickups. Then you can either set your patches to dual amps, work with one chain only and mute the other one, or go to global settings, input 1 to guitar and input 2 to variax. Those are two of the best ways to avoid input clipping.


----------



## prozak

I have Dimarzio X2N on the bridge, it's Dimarzio's highest output pup. My input 2 source is set to variax and PAD is on, but I feel like I'm losing quite a lot of signal. 

What would be your suggestion?

I can record both versions (Variax/PAD ON vs Same/PAD off) so you can compare what sounds better.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

prozak said:


> I have Dimarzio X2N on the bridge, it's Dimarzio's highest output pup. My input 2 source is set to variax and PAD is on, but I feel like I'm losing quite a lot of signal.
> 
> What would be your suggestion?
> 
> I can record both versions (Variax/PAD ON vs Same/PAD off) so you can compare what sounds better.



Well, I definitely suggest using the PAD switch on for any high gain pickup, definitely if that pickup is an X2N. Maybe, with the PAD switch on, setting the inputs to guitar/variax could definitely lower the input a lot. In my case, I use the PAD switch on but inputs are set to guitar/same. What I do to avoid clipping is to use only the left chain (I set two amp slots, one with the amp and the other without an amp), in the mixer set the left channel to the middle and mute the right channel. In this way, it sounds great without lowering the input like the guitar/variax setting does.


----------



## prozak

leechmasterargentina said:


> Well, I definitely suggest using the PAD switch on for any high gain pickup, definitely if that pickup is an X2N. Maybe, with the PAD switch on, setting the inputs to guitar/variax could definitely lower the input a lot. In my case, I use the PAD switch on but inputs are set to guitar/same. What I do to avoid clipping is to use only the left chain (I set two amp slots, one with the amp and the other without an amp), in the mixer set the left channel to the middle and mute the right channel. In this way, it sounds great without lowering the input like the guitar/variax setting does.



Tnx mate, I'll give it a try asap.


----------



## Wachu

did anyone tried John Browne pack?


----------



## MASS DEFECT

leechmasterargentina said:


> *As explained in the manual, Line should be used when connecting the POD to the power amp stage of a guitar amp or a power amp head. *Amp should be used when connecting the POD to the input of a guitar amp. If this makes it more clear, imagine that the "Amp" switch sounds quieter because it lets the preamp of the guitar amp raise the volume and then send it to the power amp stage. The "Line" switch makes the POD send a pre-amped signal, thus connected directly to the power amp stage of an amp directly. If the amp head you're using has a preamp stage (to connect microphones, whatever), you should set it to "Amp". I prefer to connect the pod to the power amp stage of anything because I prefer to equalize from the POD's amp emulation and EQ, rather than colour the tone with the preamp and EQ of an amp stage. Be sure not to set to "Line" and connect to a preamp stage, because you're going to be pre-amping the signal twice, and most likely clipping.




yikes. i've been doing it all wrong then. you know where in the manual i can read more about this? been looking and i cant find it.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

MASS DEFECT said:


> yikes. i've been doing it all wrong then. you know where in the manual i can read more about this? been looking and i cant find it.



You may not be doing it "wrong". It is pretty obvious if it is clipping. It can be used either way as long as it sounds good in your setup. 

"Line" has a 10db boost for padded inputs like mixers and recording interfaces. It actually works well with some amps and not so much with others.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

MASS DEFECT said:


> yikes. i've been doing it all wrong then. you know where in the manual i can read more about this? been looking and i cant find it.


 
Go to line6's website, in the download section you will find it.



> You may not be doing it "wrong". It is pretty obvious if it is clipping. It can be used either way as long as it sounds good in your setup.



It's not that obvious when you're using a high gain model. There could be minor clipping, almost unnoticeable, and if you're recording, it could show when the track is being mixed or mastered...and he will have to re-record all over.

Of course he can keep using it this way, but it's not the proper nor recommended way to do things.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

thanks for the tip. will try that out this coming weekend rehearsal. i thought the 10db boost in line out would distort my signal. that's why i never used it.

is this the reason too why using the pod hd in 4CM sounds sterile through the output? like there is a loss of volume and high mids.


----------



## riffy

that short guy said:


> No problem man, I'm in the process of moving so right now my phone is my only source internet but I should be up and running on Thursday so I'll share the patches with you then




Outstanding! Thank you!

~G~


----------



## TonyGD

I just got a Pod HD500X, long time user of the X3. I have heard people say that the X3 has more bass and vocal patches. Then again I wouldn't really know what the difference would be since I haven't really messed around with anything besides guitar on my HD(just got it today woo!) and I did own the desktop X3. So if it really ends up being that much of a difference (since I do record bass sometimes) I may hold onto my X3 juuuust incase. Yet I've been thinking about getting an powered interface to run my Pod into, as opposed to Pod straight into computer via USB.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

TonyGD said:


> I just got a Pod HD500X, long time user of the X3. I have heard people say that the X3 has more bass and vocal patches. Then again I wouldn't really know what the difference would be since I haven't really messed around with anything besides guitar on my HD(just got it today woo!) and I did own the desktop X3. So if it really ends up being that much of a difference (since I do record bass sometimes) I may hold onto my X3 juuuust incase. Yet I've been thinking about getting an powered interface to run my Pod into, as opposed to Pod straight into computer via USB.



Well, I'd suggest you keep your X3 if you can, to have more options when recording. The HD is supposed to sound better, although it has less amp options. You can still record vocals using a dynamic microphone and an XLR cable. The HD has only one bass amp, an Ampeg which sounds decent; that's all I can say. I'd belive the 500X already has latest amp updates (soldano, ampeg) but I'd recommend you update firmware to the latest. Also, reset your pod (setlists and pedal) to avoid any kind of problems after having updated. You can find information about it in Line6's forums. The X3 could be useful if you want to have more options when recording bass, or some amp models that the HD doesn't have, for example, those peavey heads.

By the way, why would you want a powered interface? The pod IS an ASIO interface itself. Unless you need to record vocals with condenser microphones (You'll need that interface to have phantom power as well) or mike amps, The POD is all you need.


----------



## TonyGD

leechmasterargentina said:


> Well, I'd suggest you keep your X3 if you can, to have more options when recording. The HD is supposed to sound better, although it has less amp options. You can still record vocals using a dynamic microphone and an XLR cable. The HD has only one bass amp, an Ampeg which sounds decent; that's all I can say. I'd belive the 500X already has latest amp updates (soldano, ampeg) but I'd recommend you update firmware to the latest. Also, reset your pod (setlists and pedal) to avoid any kind of problems after having updated. You can find information about it in Line6's forums. The X3 could be useful if you want to have more options when recording bass, or some amp models that the HD doesn't have, for example, those peavey heads.
> 
> By the way, why would you want a powered interface? The pod IS an ASIO interface itself. Unless you need to record vocals with condenser microphones (You'll need that interface to have phantom power as well) or mike amps, The POD is all you need.



I updated the firmware (had to Update Monkey,downloaded the HD editor as well afterwards) the previous owner unregistered/reset the unit before he shipped it out. Thanks, yeah those Line 6 forums help a lot. I figured out how to configure the Pitch Glide to the expression pedal for a Whammy effect. Yeah I was reading about the HD having a lot less bass amps. I used a tweaked version of the X3 Chimp Spanner bass preset and I love that tone. The reason for a powered interface? For the reasons you listed, also so I could record midi from my synth (MicroKorg) direct If I left my house and didn't bring my 500X with me. With just the Pod I have to be _really_ close to wherever the cables from my monitors reach(being right in front of the computer for long bums me out sometimes). A powered interface could permit me to move further back (I'm weird, sometimes I like sitting/standing a little further from my computer and jamming along with my tracks without looking at the screen).


----------



## leechmasterargentina

TonyGD said:


> I updated the firmware (had to Update Monkey,downloaded the HD editor as well afterwards) the previous owner unregistered/reset the unit before he shipped it out. Thanks, yeah those Line 6 forums help a lot. I figured out how to configure the Pitch Glide to the expression pedal for a Whammy effect. Yeah I was reading about the HD having a lot less bass amps. I used a tweaked version of the X3 Chimp Spanner bass preset and I love that tone. The reason for a powered interface? For the reasons you listed, also so I could record midi from my synth (MicroKorg) direct If I left my house and didn't bring my 500X with me. With just the Pod I have to be _really_ close to wherever the cables from my monitors reach(being right in front of the computer for long bums me out sometimes). A powered interface could permit me to move further back (I'm weird, sometimes I like sitting/standing a little further from my computer and jamming along with my tracks without looking at the screen).



Nice to hear. The person who sold you the POD was a good one in order to take the trouble to do all things so you don't have problems to update or use pod edit. I'd suggest you go through the advanced manual as well as most read topics in the forums. I know it's too long and you wanna play, but the POD is really complex and you can do a lot with it, but you have to know how. After you've gone through all Line6 can give you, read this awesome manual on the pod: MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Contents. You'll learn to dial excellent tones with it, and open your mind to different settings in the chain.

As to the powered interface, I do have an interface in my desktop computer indeed, and I understand that, but buying a long cable that goes to your monitors should let you have the pod in the floor. If you can buy one, even better, as well as to keep the X3. Going back to the bass patches, I think the HD brings a lot of default ones, but made with guitar amp models previous to the Ampeg model release. Still, I think the X3 has a lot to give yet, so if you can keep it, as well as to buy an external interface, even better.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Ignore the terrible tracking and mixing of this bit where I used the HD500 for the clean and bass tones (there is a synth as well, but it's pretty easy to discern IMO). If anyone wants the patches I'll upload them.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/lunar-phases[/SC]


----------



## xthetrainx

Need some opinions on my recordings with my pod hd pro
https://soundcloud.com/xthedentistx/circa-shit-remix-originally-alex-aguillon


----------



## xthetrainx

Check out all my songs and give me some tips please


----------



## prozak

xthetrainx said:


> Need some opinions on my recordings with my pod hd pro
> https://soundcloud.com/xthedentistx/circa-shit-remix-originally-alex-aguillon



Where is the bass guitar?


----------



## triface

Hey guys. I've been doing a lot of research on this but have been unable to reach an answer. 

I intend to buy the Pod HD500 or Pod HD Pro X soon, and I would like to use it as my interface so I would like to avoid buying another interface. Cost aside, that's another box I have to find space for. 

I'm pretty set on the Pro because of its form factor and I/O options. More specifically, I'm interested in the dry signal out on the Pro. My question is will this allow me to reamp without an interface? Would the HD500 be able to do the same without this? Or neither of them have the ability to reamp without an interface? 

Just as additional information, I will be using this as an amplifier as well, since I've got no space to house a combo, let alone a head and cab. From an economical standpoint, it would seem the Pod is cheaper for what it does, and is more convenient for both recording and gigging. I also have no stomp box or effects, so the expression pedal on the HD500 is a huge plus. However, space is so limited I'm willing to give that up in exchange for a more conventional shape. It does help that I cannot recall any artistes I regularly listen to who use the wah or other expression effects.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

triface said:


> Hey guys. I've been doing a lot of research on this but have been unable to reach an answer.
> 
> I intend to buy the Pod HD500 or Pod HD Pro X soon, and I would like to use it as my interface so I would like to avoid buying another interface. Cost aside, that's another box I have to find space for.
> 
> I'm pretty set on the Pro because of its form factor and I/O options. More specifically, I'm interested in the dry signal out on the Pro. My question is will this allow me to reamp without an interface? Would the HD500 be able to do the same without this? Or neither of them have the ability to reamp without an interface?
> 
> Just as additional information, I will be using this as an amplifier as well, since I've got no space to house a combo, let alone a head and cab. From an economical standpoint, it would seem the Pod is cheaper for what it does, and is more convenient for both recording and gigging. I also have no stomp box or effects, so the expression pedal on the HD500 is a huge plus. However, space is so limited I'm willing to give that up in exchange for a more conventional shape. It does help that I cannot recall any artistes I regularly listen to who use the wah or other expression effects.



Many questions at once. Indeed, the POD is an interface itself with native ASIO drivers (Low latency) capable of recording at 24-bit. My personal oppinion is that the POD HD Pro is not worth the difference of money. The only I/O options is that it has an S/PDIF input, which is only useful if you want to reamp something recorded in your computer without reconversion through POD models. The HD500 has an S/PDIF out which is what you'd most likely use if you wanted to connect to an interface digitally. Besides, even if you're not a Wah guy, it'll come a point where you'll want to use one, or the whammy, or any setting you can assign to the pedal. Besides, in the eventuality you get in a band, you also have the footswitches there. The HD Pro needs an external switchboard, which costs money and you need extra cables to set all up. Aside from the S/PDIF input and the on/off switch, there's nothing better in the HD Pro to make it worth.

On the reamp thing, one of the ways would be to use the S/PDIF out set to "Dry input", but you'd need an interface with S/PDIF coaxial in. In theory, you could make 2 chains in the pod; one being the desired chain with effects, amp and cab, and the other one, completely sepparate from the first one and no effects, amp or cab whatsoever. Both panned left and right, shouldn't interfere one with other, and you could set 2 mono channels, one of them recording left input and the other one the right input. Then you'd have the actual pod recording and a dry recording as well in case you want to reamp.

The HD500 is great for the value. However, I believe nothing sounds as real as the real thing. The board also brings most known pedals and effects, so you won't have lack of them. However, the POD is a complex thing, and many people gets discouraged because they just want to plug & play. It takes a lot of time to read the manual, Line6 forums, Meambobbo's tone guide, and this thread as well. I won't lie, it takes time to dial good tones, but I believe you need to read and learn all I mentioned before to achieve this. It's also challenging in the sense that you have to change the philosophy of a real effects chain. For example, you wouldn't set anything after the amp in the real life (aside from studio/mixing/mastering effects), but you can and I suggest to do this with the POD, since chorus, flangers, delays and reverbs sound way better after the amp than before. If you're creating high gain tones, it's also suggested to use an EQ after the amp.

The HD Pro is big as well, but I'd really suggest you the HD500 for all the reasons mentioned above.


----------



## prozak

leechmasterargentina said:


> Well, I definitely suggest using the PAD switch on for any high gain pickup, definitely if that pickup is an X2N. Maybe, with the PAD switch on, setting the inputs to guitar/variax could definitely lower the input a lot. In my case, I use the PAD switch on but inputs are set to guitar/same. What I do to avoid clipping is to use only the left chain (I set two amp slots, one with the amp and the other without an amp), in the mixer set the left channel to the middle and mute the right channel. In this way, it sounds great without lowering the input like the guitar/variax setting does.



I almost forgot....what about the dual amp combinations? Many of my patches are dual amped.

That signal/clip/noise ratio shit really annoys me.


----------



## triface

leechmasterargentina said:


> Many questions at once. Indeed, the POD is an interface itself with native ASIO drivers (Low latency) capable of recording at 24-bit. My personal oppinion is that the POD HD Pro is not worth the difference of money. The only I/O options is that it has an S/PDIF input, which is only useful if you want to reamp something recorded in your computer without reconversion through POD models. The HD500 has an S/PDIF out which is what you'd most likely use if you wanted to connect to an interface digitally. Besides, even if you're not a Wah guy, it'll come a point where you'll want to use one, or the whammy, or any setting you can assign to the pedal. Besides, in the eventuality you get in a band, you also have the footswitches there. The HD Pro needs an external switchboard, which costs money and you need extra cables to set all up. Aside from the S/PDIF input and the on/off switch, there's nothing better in the HD Pro to make it worth.
> 
> On the reamp thing, one of the ways would be to use the S/PDIF out set to "Dry input", but you'd need an interface with S/PDIF coaxial in. In theory, you could make 2 chains in the pod; one being the desired chain with effects, amp and cab, and the other one, completely sepparate from the first one and no effects, amp or cab whatsoever. Both panned left and right, shouldn't interfere one with other, and you could set 2 mono channels, one of them recording left input and the other one the right input. Then you'd have the actual pod recording and a dry recording as well in case you want to reamp.
> 
> The HD500 is great for the value. However, I believe nothing sounds as real as the real thing. The board also brings most known pedals and effects, so you won't have lack of them. However, the POD is a complex thing, and many people gets discouraged because they just want to plug & play. It takes a lot of time to read the manual, Line6 forums, Meambobbo's tone guide, and this thread as well. I won't lie, it takes time to dial good tones, but I believe you need to read and learn all I mentioned before to achieve this. It's also challenging in the sense that you have to change the philosophy of a real effects chain. For example, you wouldn't set anything after the amp in the real life (aside from studio/mixing/mastering effects), but you can and I suggest to do this with the POD, since chorus, flangers, delays and reverbs sound way better after the amp than before. If you're creating high gain tones, it's also suggested to use an EQ after the amp.
> 
> The HD Pro is big as well, but I'd really suggest you the HD500 for all the reasons mentioned above.


Really appreciate the very detailed answer. Thanks!

It does sound like I need a separate interface no matter what if I wanted to do reamping, Pod or not. I guess for now I'll just take the time to learn the Pod and worry about reamping later. TBH, I actually see myself dialing the tones in before worrying about recording instead of using reamping as the main way of doing things. I just thought it'd be good to have that option, but it seems there's a limit to how "all-in-one" the Pod HD is.

I do understand the Pod is very complex, and that the presets kind of suck. I'm fully prepared to spend time learning how to dial in the tones. I also like instant gratification, so I'll definitely just be noodling around on the presets for some time before starting to play around with the settings, especially since I usually take a little time to hear what's wrong with the tone I'm using. Then, when that time comes, I won't bitch about how the Pod sucks, but how the presets suck.


----------



## Malkav

My band did one of them update video things (cause that's apparently just what bands do), the guitars and bass are all recorded with POD HD500s which makes it relevant :v



If anyone maybe has any feedback on the mix that'd be pretty rad, cause we are looking to try and do the best job we can and may not have noticed something pertinent  

Also I know I've posted this in two threads, I'm just douchey like that I guess


----------



## leechmasterargentina

prozak said:


> I almost forgot....what about the dual amp combinations? Many of my patches are dual amped.
> 
> That signal/clip/noise ratio shit really annoys me.



Dual amps seem to lower down the input and therefore the clipping possibility. Always use the PAD switch on. As I explained before, when I use single amps, I still send one to the left, and cancel the second amp in the mixer. In that Way I can have single amp patches and dual amp patches without having to change the input settings all the time. Also, mind the high gain amps in the POD are fizzy...so you could be feeling it's clipping all the time when it's just fizzing. To avoid this you can use the mid focus EQ or other EQs. Check Meambobbo's guide for this since I learned from that guide.

Check that the Amp volume is not over 50%, or using gain on the amp like 100%. Try to build distortion by adding the screamer before the amp and get heavy distortions by combining both. It's hard and complex, but it helps to build great sounding patches.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

triface said:


> Really appreciate the very detailed answer. Thanks!
> 
> It does sound like I need a separate interface no matter what if I wanted to do reamping, Pod or not. I guess for now I'll just take the time to learn the Pod and worry about reamping later. TBH, I actually see myself dialing the tones in before worrying about recording instead of using reamping as the main way of doing things. I just thought it'd be good to have that option, but it seems there's a limit to how "all-in-one" the Pod HD is.
> 
> I do understand the Pod is very complex, and that the presets kind of suck. I'm fully prepared to spend time learning how to dial in the tones. I also like instant gratification, so I'll definitely just be noodling around on the presets for some time before starting to play around with the settings, especially since I usually take a little time to hear what's wrong with the tone I'm using. Then, when that time comes, I won't bitch about how the Pod sucks, but how the presets suck.



Well, yes, the POD is great but there just are some things Line6 haven't thought of including. Still, in my last post I wanted to state that there's no need for an external interface really, unless you want to record other instruments vocals, use condenser microphones and such things. I have an internal interface in my desktop computer, an M-Audio 2496. I used to plug the pod to the S/PDIF input to be able to record 96 Khz 24-bit, but there's no really need for that since it takes a lot of disk space and the quality doesn't show really. I was forced to record with the POD connected to USB when S/PDIF didn't synced to 48 Khz, but I also felt it's faster to set up, less complex, so last time I just went for that. Just plug it and record. I'm still using the M-Audio interface for vocals or other instruments.


----------



## prozak

leechmasterargentina said:


> Dual amps seem to lower down the input and therefore the clipping possibility. Always use the PAD switch on. As I explained before, when I use single amps, I still send one to the left, and cancel the second amp in the mixer. In that Way I can have single amp patches and dual amp patches without having to change the input settings all the time. Also, mind the high gain amps in the POD are fizzy...so you could be feeling it's clipping all the time when it's just fizzing. To avoid this you can use the mid focus EQ or other EQs. Check Meambobbo's guide for this since I learned from that guide.
> 
> Check that the Amp volume is not over 50%, or using gain on the amp like 100%. Try to build distortion by adding the screamer before the amp and get heavy distortions by combining both. It's hard and complex, but it helps to build great sounding patches.



That's exactly the way I build my patches, except that left chain thing, but I find that very usefull.


----------



## that short guy

Lately I've become really dissatisfied with my patch that I made awhile back for my 8 string. I know some of it is the pick ups but the overall tone itself bothered me so I spent a little over an hour tonight making tweaks and adjustments and I got something I think I like but the problem is I don't know if it's actually good or just ear fatigue. do me a favor and take about 18 seconds to listen to it and let me know what you think. Thanks

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/8-string-tone-test[/SC]


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Not bad sounding^ A little squishy for my liking, but that might just be your pickups, as you said. I know the patch you sent me a while back for your Ben Weinman Sig test sounded great with my 8 string, and that has EMG 808s in it. Try that one?


----------



## that short guy

The squish is what I'm trying to work out. I used that same patch as a base for it but I think between the pickups and and a low E tuning on my 8th string that doesn't have enough tension. It has a 76 right now but I'm gonna try an 80 and an 84 when it comes in the mail in the next few days


----------



## Alice AKW

that short guy said:


> The squish is what I'm trying to work out. I used that same patch as a base for it but I think between the pickups and and a low E tuning on my 8th string that doesn't have enough tension. It has a 76 right now but I'm gonna try an 80 and an 84 when it comes in the mail in the next few days



I personally use a 90 gauge string on my 8's. You can hear it here. [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/agile-septor-827-test-clip[/sc]

and here [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/c-test[/sc]

Are you using a Pre EQ on your amp at all? And on the amp itself, there should be a fair amount of mids and treble for that bite I suspect you're looking for. Too much post-amp high end can make things sound a little squishy too.


----------



## that short guy

Alice AKW said:


> I personally use a 90 gauge string on my 8's. You can hear it here. [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/agile-septor-827-test-clip[/sc]
> 
> and here [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/c-test[/sc]
> 
> Are you using a Pre EQ on your amp at all? And on the amp itself, there should be a fair amount of mids and treble for that bite I suspect you're looking for. Too much post-amp high end can make things sound a little squishy too.



Im using a pre eq and the amps eq but nothing post. Im going for me of a solid hard rock/metal tone and not the normal djent tone that a lot of people use. Think of a happy medium between whitechaple and devin townsend

Im at work right now so I can't really remember what the mids and highs ate set at but when I get home today im gonna mess with them and maybe the cab parameters to see if I can get the squish out and gwt the tone more defined.

But I do feel a lot of the issue is the combo of wrong pick ups for my needs and the string is too light


----------



## Alice AKW

Here ya go guys, have a really raunchy sludge tone

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/sludge-pod-hd-doom-amp-test[/sc]


----------



## Zulphur

preety nice, what cab is that?


----------



## Alice AKW

Zulphur said:


> preety nice, what cab is that?



Same cab I always use. XXL V30 with SM57 Off Axis


----------



## Alice AKW

And have an Uberschall tone! 
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/pod-hd500-bogner-tone[/sc]

Patch here Line 6 CustomTone


----------



## Alice AKW

And Here's an example of my lead tone. 
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/lead-tome-test-pod-hd500[/sc]


----------



## JEngelking

Alice AKW said:


> And have an Uberschall tone!
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/pod-hd500-bogner-tone[/sc]
> 
> Patch here Line 6 CustomTone



Downloaded earlier, sounded really nice as is, but I made a couple tweaks for my own guitar/pickups and I think I'll have to use it for some recording. 



Alice AKW said:


> And Here's an example of my lead tone.
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/lead-tome-test-pod-hd500[/sc]



Tasty.


----------



## Forrest_H

Alice AKW said:


> And Here's an example of my lead tone.
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/lead-tome-test-pod-hd500[/sc]



I dig that a lot 

Does anyone know of a good lead patch to start off with? I don't wanna steal anyone's patches 

I'm not happy with mine anymore, it just sounds.... Blegh.


----------



## MobiusR

Park 75 = best amp on the HD, everything is perfect about it compared to all of the other high gain amps. I figured I could tweak it enough to get it to sound mean and nasty.


If you want a type of Fortin "Cali" Mod or Natas I definitely would use it as a starter


----------



## owl

Used my pod 500X for guitars one this, sadly patches was accidently deleted
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjpz1Wwf01k


----------



## owl

Alice AKW said:


> And Here's an example of my lead tone.
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/lead-tome-test-pod-hd500[/sc]



Thats like PERFECT lead tone to my ears! Thanks alot for preset


----------



## SnoozyWyrm

Quick question here. Was messing with high-gain models last night in a band practice and noticed a disharmonic distorted sound when playing minor 3rd diads. Do you guys have the same problem on high-gain models? Do you somehow EQ it out? 

I was playing with the slo model and was using passive bkps.


----------



## GunpointMetal

SnoozyWyrm said:


> Quick question here. Was messing with high-gain models last night in a band practice and noticed a disharmonic distorted sound when playing minor 3rd diads. Do you guys have the same problem on high-gain models? Do you somehow EQ it out?
> 
> I was playing with the slo model and was using passive bkps.



Can you record it? I'm curious what you're hearing.


----------



## prozak

If someone still thinks POD HD sounds fizzy, watch this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4AQvDOGuqI#t=71


Who's fizzy now? 

I know there's a lot to do with eqing stuff on Axe, but in my opinion HD sounds much better in this comparison.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

prozak said:


> If someone still thinks POD HD sounds fizzy, watch this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4AQvDOGuqI#t=71
> 
> 
> Who's fizzy now?
> 
> I know there's a lot to do with eqing stuff on Axe, but in my opinion HD sounds much better in this comparison.



Man, the Axe FX II is not worth that kind of money... I know you can load impulses but, damn! the POD still sounds great, and that's why I'm still happy using it


----------



## prozak

leechmasterargentina said:


> Man, the Axe FX II is not worth that kind of money... I know you can load impulses but, damn! the POD still sounds great, and that's why I'm still happy using it



In fact, inability of loading impulses is the biggest weakness of POD, but even with those built in ones we are able to, almost, make everything we want.

Price-wise, couldn't agree more.

One more thing, I don't get why some people complain about the fizziness. I know that every real high gain amp contains those nasty frequencies. Why would else eqs exist?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

prozak said:


> In fact, inability of loading impulses is the biggest weakness of POD, but even with those built in ones we are able to, almost, make everything we want.
> 
> Price-wise, couldn't agree more.
> 
> One more thing, I don't get why some people complain about the fizziness. I know that every real high gain amp contains those nasty frequencies. Why would else eqs exist?



You're right about that, but there's something in the fizziness that makes it sound digital. I thought the same as you when I recorded my last record, but even with EQ in the mixing stage, it was hard to get rid of it. Besides, I think I overdid gain with those patches...

For my latest recordings I took the approach of using the screamer and build distortion along the amp model, and use less gain in both as well. And somehow, the mid-focus EQ, well set, gets rid of much of the fizziness involved with the POD. I feel it'll make it way easier to get the desired sound next time I mix.


----------



## prozak

leechmasterargentina said:


> You're right about that, but there's something in the fizziness that makes it sound digital. I thought the same as you when I recorded my last record, but even with EQ in the mixing stage, it was hard to get rid of it. Besides, I think I overdid gain with those patches...
> 
> For my latest recordings I took the approach of using the screamer and build distortion along the amp model, and use less gain in both as well. And somehow, the mid-focus EQ, well set, gets rid of much of the fizziness involved with the POD. I feel it'll make it way easier to get the desired sound next time I mix.



That's correct, higher gain = more fizziness. I also find that dynamic mics produce more of it compared to SMs, but they are sometimes necessary to gain the desired tone.


----------



## Alice AKW

Here's another lead tone, little revised

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/lead-test-v2[/sc]


----------



## kamello

Alice AKW said:


> Here's another lead tone, little revised
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/lead-test-v2[/sc]





nooooice Alice, gonna give it a try to your lead patches when I finish moving. I've never actually sat down to make a lead patch, generally I just grab my usual rhytm patch, add delay, add some mids, add some gain, an let it be

nice song choice too, my favourite by Intervals


----------



## Alice AKW

Currently learning it by ear, it's a lovely one <3

And here's a little slap tone test with my 8 string (Just my usual rhythm tone with both humbuckers)


----------



## D1SCOVERIES

I have a question guys,

With the axe fx 2 you are able to send midi notes to it to change the patches, I know periphery and a few other bands do this live. I was wondering if the POD HD Pro X is capable of the same thing.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

D1SCOVERIES said:


> I have a question guys,
> 
> With the axe fx 2 you are able to send midi notes to it to change the patches, I know periphery and a few other bands do this live. I was wondering if the POD HD Pro X is capable of the same thing.



Yeah that's possible. I have yet to figure out exactly, but you can do a google search on 'pod hd midi cc'.


----------



## kamello

my bandmate currently plays that way

I own an HD500 so I don't have a problem playing a bit of tapdance


----------



## leechmasterargentina

That's the good thing of the HD500. It's practically the same thing as the Pro, you don't need extra hardware or cables, you have footswitches and pedal right there.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

leechmasterargentina said:


> That's the good thing of the HD500. It's practically the same thing as the Pro, you don't need extra hardware or cables, you have footswitches and pedal right there.



Thats very true, yet it is a more vulnarable unit. On stage, you'd rather not have anyone knock their beer over it for instance. On mine, the tap footswitch isnt working properly anymore, after only a couple of months of service.


----------



## Curt

I have a a question. Is there any way to use the HD 500 as a midi controller? Because if so, I'm going to end up getting one as a placeholder until I can afford the Axe FX 2, and then use it as a midi controller. I would say i'd just get the POD and be done with it, but not being able to load IR's, and having a far more limited amp selection(No 5150 model, really?), the Axe 2 still seems like the ultimate for me. But the POD as Alice has been demonstrating is more than capable of getting the tones i'm after.


----------



## lewis

Curt said:


> I have a a question. Is there any way to use the HD 500 as a midi controller? Because if so, I'm going to end up getting one as a placeholder until I can afford the Axe FX 2, and then use it as a midi controller. I would say i'd just get the POD and be done with it, but not being able to load IR's, and having a far more limited amp selection(No 5150 model, really?), the Axe 2 still seems like the ultimate for me. But the POD as Alice has been demonstrating is more than capable of getting the tones i'm after.



As far as Im aware it does double as a Midi controller yes. I have the HD Pro but Im sure Ive read numerous people using the HD500 for this reason your talking about.

I dont use the Pods built in IRs as I use 3rd party ones instead direct. The lack of older amp models like Big Bottom/Peavey etc was the reason I bought a Vetta II HD to partner with it.

Live, direct Rig of mine is Vetta II HD + Pod HD Pro (connected 4c into Fx Loop of Vetta) + Two Notes Torpedo CAB for the IRs > P.A


----------



## leechmasterargentina

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Thats very true, yet it is a more vulnarable unit. On stage, you'd rather not have anyone knock their beer over it for instance. On mine, the tap footswitch isnt working properly anymore, after only a couple of months of service.



True, but I bet a floorboard controller isn't that cheap either...Key is don't let assholes drop things on your board or walk over it. Also, play in decent places where the band is where it should be and the public is where it should as well, heheh. I don't think POD's or any floorboard are designed to be spilled beer on (Wouldn't be a bad idea if they were).

Before the POD I owned a Korg AX3000G and many people complained about footswitches failing as well. The thing is microswitches soldered to boards are not as sturdy footswitches on analog pedals. So I always mind that, even in the excitement of live gigs, when pressing the footswitches. It's been more than 2 years since I bought it and all footswitches work great so far. It has survived many rehearsals and live gigs, so if you take care of it, it'll will work fine.


----------



## Alice AKW

Thank you very much for the compliment, Curt 

It's just a matter of EQ really. The preamp models are fantastic enough on the POD, so I use the best IR for my sound on there and post-EQ it for my tone. I generally use a Mid Focus for basic low pass and high pass, a studio EQ to tame the boominess and the fizzy/scratchiness, and a Parametric EQ with a rather wide Q to sculpt the midrange to more of the curve I desire. I'm just as much a producer as I am a guitar player, so I look at it much a similar way as EQing a vocal track or a snare in a DAW, finding what needs to be tamed, taming them, and letting the good frequencies shine through.

Oh, and to balance out my ramblings. I have an updated rhythm tone ^^
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/pod-hd500-8-string-tone[/sc]


----------



## tomsargent

So here's something I cooked up using my HD500. It's not metal, so it's definitely different than what normally gets posted on this forum. For the rhythm guitars, I used my VFE focus into the AC30 model on the pod. The solo section uses the SLO overdrive channel also pre-eq'd by the VFE focus. The bass guitar was DI'd and I eq'd it inside logic, so no HD500 on that track. Happy holidays!


----------



## tripguitar

can i get some of you guys to share your thoughts on balancing gain vs clarity?

Everytime i think ive found the perfect tone while playing a riffy-riff i try a chuggy-chug and there's no sustain to the palm muting.

Everytime i think ive found the perfect tone while playing a chuggy-chug i try a riffy-riff and there's no clarity to the individual notes.

I normally use the engl or line 6 electrik with either the screamer or the line 6 version of it (the yellow lookin one) with either the 57 off axis or an 87 condenser on XXL cab. Some variation on those options always sounds good for either riffing or chugging but never both. halp?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

tripguitar said:


> can i get some of you guys to share your thoughts on balancing gain vs clarity?
> 
> Everytime i think ive found the perfect tone while playing a riffy-riff i try a chuggy-chug and there's no sustain to the palm muting.
> 
> Everytime i think ive found the perfect tone while playing a chuggy-chug i try a riffy-riff and there's no clarity to the individual notes.
> 
> I normally use the engl or line 6 electrik with either the screamer or the line 6 version of it (the yellow lookin one) with either the 57 off axis or an 87 condenser on XXL cab. Some variation on those options always sounds good for either riffing or chugging but never both. halp?


Try throwing a compressor in front of the amp. Might help add a little sustain to your palm mutes.


----------



## Alice AKW

tripguitar said:


> can i get some of you guys to share your thoughts on balancing gain vs clarity?
> 
> Everytime i think ive found the perfect tone while playing a riffy-riff i try a chuggy-chug and there's no sustain to the palm muting.
> 
> Everytime i think ive found the perfect tone while playing a chuggy-chug i try a riffy-riff and there's no clarity to the individual notes.
> 
> I normally use the engl or line 6 electrik with either the screamer or the line 6 version of it (the yellow lookin one) with either the 57 off axis or an 87 condenser on XXL cab. Some variation on those options always sounds good for either riffing or chugging but never both. halp?



The technique of your palm mutes could be a factor as well, the closer your palm is to the neck, the shorter the sustain and more percussive the sound. Also make sure that your tone is free of any mud in the 200-300hz region, as while it can make for very bassy, booming palm mutes, it can kill your articulation.


----------



## tripguitar

Alice AKW said:


> The technique of your palm mutes could be a factor as well, the closer your palm is to the neck, the shorter the sustain and more percussive the sound. Also make sure that your tone is free of any mud in the 200-300hz region, as while it can make for very bassy, booming palm mutes, it can kill your articulation.




I tried moving my palm as far back as i could towards the bridge, but thats not the problem i dont think.

I'll try cutting the 200-300hz. Thanks Bud!!


----------



## prozak

Tripguitar - thats a very common thing, it really just depends on your personal taste and what kind of music you prefer. Compromises work the best imo.

You can also upload some of your patches so we can share some thoughts.


----------



## tripguitar

prozak said:


> Tripguitar - thats a very common thing, it really just depends on your personal taste and what kind of music you prefer. Compromises work the best imo.
> 
> You can also upload some of your patches so we can share some thoughts.


 
I will do that. I did actually add a light compression and took out some 200-300hz right before hitting the amp. it did help but i feel like it could still be better. I'll do a before and an after and see if you guys have more helfpul pointers for me!

Whats your guys' favorite compressor on the HD series? I kind of liked the blue comp at first but then i couldnt tell if it was coloring the tone too much or not. the tube comp was cool but was very noticeable. looking for something a little more transparent.


----------



## Alice AKW

Personally, I don't use a compressor for my guitar tones, only for bass


----------



## tripguitar

still, out of curiosity which one do you like the best (for bass)?


----------



## Alice AKW

The tube comp personally. I set the level at 0 and the threshold at 30%. It's noticeable, but for bass you don't want too many spikes in the sound.


----------



## jmeezle

I used my HD500 w/ a Redwirez Soldano 4x12 w/ V12's on this:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/psp-vintage-warmer-test[/SC]


----------



## Alice AKW

I put out a new cover today



And, in the interest of science, I put up the solo'd guitars as well 

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/extraneous-solo-guitars[/sc]

And Jmeezle, that sounds lush!


----------



## ChickenNoodleSoup

tripguitar said:


> I will do that. I did actually add a light compression and took out some 200-300hz right before hitting the amp. it did help but i feel like it could still be better. I'll do a before and an after and see if you guys have more helfpul pointers for me!
> 
> Whats your guys' favorite compressor on the HD series? I kind of liked the blue comp at first but then i couldnt tell if it was coloring the tone too much or not. the tube comp was cool but was very noticeable. looking for something a little more transparent.



For distorted guitars, I actually find the Tube Comp to be the most transparent, but I always set the Level to 0%. I don't use a compressor for my high-gain rhythm tones anymore, but if I did, it'd be a Tube Comp with Level at 0% and Threshold at 45-50% for subtle compression. I find anything higher than 40% on the Tube Comp can introduce an annoying "pop" to your notes, and running the Level above 0% dirties things up too much. 

If you're not getting enough sustain on your chugs, then I'm wondering how hard your setting your gates, and how you're arranging them.

I generally use a Hard Gate>>Distortion Effect>>Hard Gate/Noise Gate setup before the amp, then a bunch of PEQs behind the amp to cut fizz/fart, and run a Mid-Focus last for high-pass/low-pass filtering. I used to use a PEQ after the distortion pedal to boost that 1-1.4K range, and a Tube Comp after the 2nd gate for extra sustain/balance, but I haven't found it necessary with the patches I've been making lately. The higher Open-Threshold and Decay settings on the Hard Gate help keep things tight, but having lower Close-Threshold values don't compromise any of my sustain. 

I'm a fan of the 57 off-axis mic too, and I used to always prefer it to the 57 on-axis. but lately I've been loving the 57 on-axis. I find it to be a bit more focused, and it may help you with your articulation problem. With that said, the 57 on-axis does sound a bit fizzer/thinner to my ears, so I usually turn down the Treble knob on the amp a bit to compensate, and use the PEQs behind the amp to cut the hissy frequencies(there's usually a few of them).

What's your signal chain/amp settings looking like on your Pod? And what do you have your Input Source 1, Input Source 2, Guitar In-Z, and Mixer set to?


----------



## prozak

ChickenNoodleSoup said:


> For distorted guitars, I actually find the Tube Comp to be the most transparent, but I always set the Level to 0%. I don't use a compressor for my high-gain rhythm tones anymore, but if I did, it'd be a Tube Comp with Level at 0% and Threshold at 45-50% for subtle compression. I find anything higher than 40% on the Tube Comp can introduce an annoying "pop" to your notes, and running the Level above 0% dirties things up too much.
> 
> If you're not getting enough sustain on your chugs, then I'm wondering how hard your setting your gates, and how you're arranging them.
> 
> I generally use a Hard Gate>>Distortion Effect>>Hard Gate/Noise Gate setup before the amp, then a bunch of PEQs behind the amp to cut fizz/fart, and run a Mid-Focus last for high-pass/low-pass filtering. I used to use a PEQ after the distortion pedal to boost that 1-1.4K range, and a Tube Comp after the 2nd gate for extra sustain/balance, but I haven't found it necessary with the patches I've been making lately. The higher Open-Threshold and Decay settings on the Hard Gate help keep things tight, but having lower Close-Threshold values don't compromise any of my sustain.
> 
> I'm a fan of the 57 off-axis mic too, and I used to always prefer it to the 57 on-axis. but lately I've been loving the 57 on-axis. I find it to be a bit more focused, and it may help you with your articulation problem. With that said, the 57 on-axis does sound a bit fizzer/thinner to my ears, so I usually turn down the Treble knob on the amp a bit to compensate, and use the PEQs behind the amp to cut the hissy frequencies(there's usually a few of them).
> 
> What's your signal chain/amp settings looking like on your Pod? And what do you have your Input Source 1, Input Source 2, Guitar In-Z, and Mixer set to?



Nice approach, thats what I mostly do. SM57 on-axis works great with Mesa & XXL. One thing I really hate about HDs EQs is the lack of focused midhigh-high freq eqs. Parametric EQ limit is at about 4500 Hz, but there are also some nasty freqs around 5000Hz I'd like to get rid off.


----------



## ChickenNoodleSoup

prozak said:


> Nice approach, thats what I mostly do. SM57 on-axis works great with Mesa & XXL. One thing I really hate about HDs EQs is the lack of focused midhigh-high freq eqs. Parametric EQ limit is at about 4500 Hz, but there are also some nasty freqs around 5000Hz I'd like to get rid off.



Thanks! Took me a while to really figure it out, and I'm still learning more about the Pod day-in and day-out, but it's definitely the most inspired/content that I've been with the unit. I know that the internal cabs get a lot of scrutiny, but I think that the EQs truly make a world of difference. I also used to think that the Screamer was the only good Distortion Effect for metal tones, but lately I've been using the Classic Distortion for a lot of my rhythm patches, and I really dig how it shapes the tone. I run the Filter at 0%, keep the Bass/Treble in the 40-50% and 65-75% ranges respectively, crank the Output, and set the Drive between 8-15%. I find that it's more focused than the Screamer, and although it may not be as metallic sounding when you do "djent djents," it's good for achieving "purr," and adds a nice crunchy characteristic. 

I completely agree with what you said about the EQs. I pray that the next Firmware update adds a multi-band PEQ that goes up to at least 8K. The Graphic EQ seems to boost the signal even when neutral, and the Studio EQ doesn't have a very tight Q, so I usually end up having to use 3-4 PEQs to get my tone just right. Even just a 2-band PEQ would do wonders.


----------



## DeKay

My whole newest album is all recorded on the pod... sick nasty tones!

Here's a few songs!

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/caynug/sets/inner-dissonance[/sc]

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/caynug/caynug-inner-dissonance-04?in=caynug/sets/inner-dissonance[/sc]

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/caynug/caynug-inner-dissonance-05-poi?in=caynug/sets/inner-dissonance[/sc]


----------



## Curt

Alice, you killed it on that Extraneous cover! 


I got to sit down with the HD500x today, and I dialed in a couple tones really quickly, and I am not impressed with the built in IR's, i'll probably end up running it with the IR's off, and through a poweramp/cab setup for band practice. For recording, i'll just use NadIR like I have been. I am finding that with enough tweaking, the soldano almost fills that 5150 gap that I so badly wanted. But I feel like I am most impressed by using the Bogner model alongside the Soldano in a dual amp chain and it produces some pretty killer sounds. This is actually sufficient on its own, even though i'll eventually get the axe fx, this thing will hold me over well.


----------



## Alice AKW

Thank you! :3

I'm really wishing I could trade my HD500 for an HD500X. I could use that extra DSP to experiment with some dual almp patches.


----------



## ChickenNoodleSoup

Konichiwa. I submitted an idea to Line 6's IdeaScale page for a multi-band PEQ with more top-end. I know I may be a little biased, but I truly think that this would be oober beneficial for any of us players that like doing some EQ'ing in the Pod, especially to suck down some of those hissy frequencies. Even if they add more models to the Pod, I think it can only get you so far without some good EQs.

Do everyone a favor and give it a vote!

Line 6 Ideas - by IdeaScale


----------



## prozak

I really appreciate your effort, but simply, forget about it....they don't mind anyway.


----------



## noUser01

Small question. Is it possible to run an HD500 to both a cab and another source like a mixer? I know there's an effects loop and stereo outs, but I'm just not sure if you can set up two amps, one with a cab sim and one without, and have them output separately too.


----------



## lewis

ConnorGilks said:


> Small question. Is it possible to run an HD500 to both a cab and another source like a mixer? I know there's an effects loop and stereo outs, but I'm just not sure if you can set up two amps, one with a cab sim and one without, and have them output separately too.



Yeah you can. Setup a dual patch cab off on whichever one goes to pa.. Pan them hard left and hard right. Out of the left go into cab and right pa from the back.


----------



## prozak

Has anyone tried to kinda 'hack' POD's firmware, and import a custom one? 

Just an idea....


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Has anyone used a rack preamp in POD HD's fx loop and actually gotten an improvement over the POD's preamp models? I'm using the preamp models now and i'm very satisifed, but can't help thinking that putting an Engl E530 or Mesa v-twin in the pod's loop could sound killer. I've tried an MP-1 and some rocktron stuff, both of which could not hang with the Pod's models so I sold them.

So, would love to hear from someone that found a preamp that sounds great in the POD HD's Fx loop. I can't stop obsessing over this possibility - perhaps it's the empty rack slot in my rig!


----------



## triface

After about 2-3 months of deliberation (mostly trying to decide between the floorboard and rack version), I have decided that I'll buy the HD500X. Just a couple of questions before I do that. I'm buying it 3 days from now (there's a sale going on now) and I just remembered there's a whole board of geniuses that have more experience with the Pod than I do, so going through the whole thread is quite a stretch. 

1) I recently came upon threads commenting about the fizz of the series. What is the situation now? Has it been fixed? Or was the problem too minimal to even notice in most cases anyway in the first place?

2) How will firmware updates work? Would the X versions also have the updates that are given to the non-X versions?

3) The Pod, my guitars and a $60 Sound Drive practice amp will be all I have in my rig. I intend to bypass the amp totally and go through speakers, headphones and do recording direct into my computer. Maybe have the Pod go through the amp just to see what it would sound like and (likely) recoil in disgust. I understand the floorboard version has lesser IOs as compared to the Pro version, but I'll still be able to do direct recording via USB, as well as recording both a wet and dry input via dual signal chains, right? 

4) Having mentioned recording, how does the Pro's dry out factor into reamping without a separate interface? I've been researching and it seems there's really no way to do that, but it would blow to get the floorboard then find out the dry out makes it possible to reamp with just the unit alone.

5) How close are the X versions to being replaced by a successor? I know the X series were released last year, but I'm not familiar with how Line 6 does things. I'm not concerned with getting the best things as they are released. I'm just concerned about the firmware updates.

6) How is the durability like? Being a stompbox with so many buttons seems like there's a lot of opportunities for rusting and wear and tear to happen. I had a Barber Dirty Bomb pedal and I could just feel the button starting to wear out.

7) I have an 8-string, and I know that the Pod can function as a bass processor as well. It probably wouldn't sound like a good bass tone, but is there any way I can get a usable bass tone with some extreme EQing?


----------



## Alice AKW

Hey Triface.

1: The fizz can be tamed quite a lot using post EQ's, any remaining fizz can be akin to the hiss you'd get from recording any other amp with a microphone.

2: The POD X's came stock with the latest updates to the standard series at the time they were released already loaded onto the units. Considering updates are few and far between nowadays, just use Line 6 Monkey to make sure everything's up to date and you'll be good.

3: Yes! If you want to record a DI signal as well as your wet signal, simply make one signal chain of the POD your amp sound, and route the other one completely dry. Each side of the POD is processed as its own stereo signal chain, so a little clever routing in your DAW can get you both tracks recorded easily.

4: To my knowledge, the dry out is just that: a dry output. The POD has never made claims to be a reamp box, but the HD Pro was marketed as more a studio piece of gear as it makes recording DI's a LOT easier.

5: Honestly I'm not sure. As said, the firmware updates are very few and far between. I kinda feel your pain as I got a standard HD500 right before the HD500X's were released, and kicking myself for it because that extra DSP could have made for some nice experimentation with dual amps. 

6: I've been using my old HD500 for 2 years now of being on the floor and transported and stomped on and all of its switches still work fine 

7: Poooooossibly. You won't be getting any stellar midrangey defined bass tones out of it, but if you're just looking for that really low sub sound, you could be able to get away with it, though I do not recommend it at all.

Hope that helped!


----------



## triface

Alice AKW said:


> Hey Triface.
> 
> 1: The fizz can be tamed quite a lot using post EQ's, any remaining fizz can be akin to the hiss you'd get from recording any other amp with a microphone.
> 
> 2: The POD X's came stock with the latest updates to the standard series at the time they were released already loaded onto the units. Considering updates are few and far between nowadays, just use Line 6 Monkey to make sure everything's up to date and you'll be good.
> 
> 3: Yes! If you want to record a DI signal as well as your wet signal, simply make one signal chain of the POD your amp sound, and route the other one completely dry. Each side of the POD is processed as its own stereo signal chain, so a little clever routing in your DAW can get you both tracks recorded easily.
> 
> 4: To my knowledge, the dry out is just that: a dry output. The POD has never made claims to be a reamp box, but the HD Pro was marketed as more a studio piece of gear as it makes recording DI's a LOT easier.
> 
> 5: Honestly I'm not sure. As said, the firmware updates are very few and far between. I kinda feel your pain as I got a standard HD500 right before the HD500X's were released, and kicking myself for it because that extra DSP could have made for some nice experimentation with dual amps.
> 
> 6: I've been using my old HD500 for 2 years now of being on the floor and transported and stomped on and all of its switches still work fine
> 
> 7: Poooooossibly. You won't be getting any stellar midrangey defined bass tones out of it, but if you're just looking for that really low sub sound, you could be able to get away with it, though I do not recommend it at all.
> 
> Hope that helped!



Hey, thanks!

Really appreciate that! Helped answer a lot of my questions.

Just want to clarify something. What's the difference between recording DI into the HD500 and the Pro? It seems like it would be an identical process to me. Am I missing something?


----------



## Alice AKW

It's virtually identical. All your DI is is an unprocessed guitar signal. The Pro just has a dedicated out for it, but the HD500 requires you to split the signal path.


----------



## triface

Alice AKW said:


> It's virtually identical. All your DI is is an unprocessed guitar signal. The Pro just has a dedicated out for it, but the HD500 requires you to split the signal path.


Oh, I see.

I'm unlikely to go beyond having more than a USB into my computer in the short term, so I guess the dry out wouldn't really make much of a difference to me. Good to know the HD500 is equally capable though.


----------



## Alice AKW

It is indeed. ^^


----------



## that short guy

Ok so my computer/POD (not sure which is the problem just yet) is being a little stupid. I have it connect to my computer through the USB port and it will let me send my guitar tone into the DAW/computer but none of the audio on the computer is coming back through the POD's headphones. It'd been working great for 2 years at this point and just all of a sudden stopped today. first it was just audio in my DAW but random things such as itunes would still come through the head phones. but now no sound other than the guitar patches can be heard through the POD. it's like my computer is refusing to recognize it as a sound card because the computer will keep playing the audio.

so TL;DR I can send audio into my computer/DAW but nothing will come back so I can record through the headphone jack.

Any idea what I can do to try an remedy this? I've already reinstalled all the drivers, and line 6 software as well as a hard factory reset.

thanks in advance


----------



## SnoozyWyrm

Hey guys! I am thinking about buying some analog pedals to compliment my hd500x (kinda ironic since I sold a big board to fund the pod). I was thinking about an OD at the front and a compressor in the loop. Any suggestions or other obvious pedals that I might like using with the pod?

Merry Christmass!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

that short guy said:


> Ok so my computer/POD (not sure which is the problem just yet) is being a little stupid. I have it connect to my computer through the USB port and it will let me send my guitar tone into the DAW/computer but none of the audio on the computer is coming back through the POD's headphones. It'd been working great for 2 years at this point and just all of a sudden stopped today. first it was just audio in my DAW but random things such as itunes would still come through the head phones. but now no sound other than the guitar patches can be heard through the POD. it's like my computer is refusing to recognize it as a sound card because the computer will keep playing the audio.
> 
> so TL;DR I can send audio into my computer/DAW but nothing will come back so I can record through the headphone jack.
> 
> Any idea what I can do to try an remedy this? I've already reinstalled all the drivers, and line 6 software as well as a hard factory reset.
> 
> thanks in advance



You might wanna check when you have it plugged in... is it the default device and has a green check mark next to it for playback? That'd be my best guess. Without talking to you facebook or something and making you screenshot some shit can I actually definitively say what the issue may be.


----------



## ayaotd

Does anyone have any tips on how to get an After The Burial style tone like in this video?

I'm using an RGA8 with D'Activators. I have had some success making patches for my seven but just can't get anything decent on my eight :S


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ayaotd said:


> Does anyone have any tips on how to get an After The Burial style tone like in this video?
> 
> I'm using an RGA8 with D'Activators. I have had some success making patches for my seven but just can't get anything decent on my eight :S




Might want to use a mid focus eq before the amp, the low rolloff or whatever it's called in the DEPs, and possibly even another EQ post amp to really roll off the low end. Boosting in the 1.1k to 1.5k region could help as well. Also if you're using the XXL cab [I believe that's the one that's super bassy], you're starting off on the wrong foot. Couple that with possibly using a bass-leaning mic choice, and you're pretty much setting yourself up for muddy low end.

Oh and if you're raising the master volume past 50%, the EQ of the amp [bass/mid/treble] will have much more effect, so if you have the bass over 50% on the amp, it's gonna be a muddier low end.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'm probably going to be messing around with cab IRs today with the Pod HD500 cabs turned off. Should be a pretty big difference. That said, I'm not against the Pod cabs, but rather just interested in setting up a couple cabless tones and seeing what I get. Will probably compare cabless pod models vs amp vst plugins like Pepe, Nick Crow and Ignite [Ignite has really cool and original full amp VSTs]. 

Off topic but anyone ever tried Vadim Taranov's amp VSTs? He has a Mark III, Krankenstein, the obligatory 5150, etc.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'm probably going to be messing around with cab IRs today with the Pod HD500 cabs turned off. Should be a pretty big difference. That said, I'm not against the Pod cabs, but rather just interested in setting up a couple cabless tones and seeing what I get. Will probably compare cabless pod models vs amp vst plugins like Pepe, Nick Crow and Ignite [Ignite has really cool and original full amp VSTs]. 

Off topic but anyone ever tried Vadim Taranov's amp VSTs? He has a Mark III, Krankenstein, the obligatory 5150, etc.


----------



## ChickenNoodleSoup

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Also if you're using the XXL cab [I believe that's the one that's super bassy], you're starting off on the wrong foot.



This isn't necessarily true. Yes, the XXL is a rather boomy cab, and the bass can be overbearing if not dialed in right, but I find that it also has a "roaring"-like characteristic that you can't really achieve with any of the other cab models. However, you need to EQ the shit out of it. 

For that cab in particular, I always set my low-cut to at least 120Hz, and sometimes even raise it higher in the 140-160Hz range. I tend to never set the Bass on the amp any higher than 40%, and I boost the resonance level a bit (65% or so) to add some extra bite. Using the Classic Distortion in front of the amp can help tighten things up while adding some focus/bite by turning up the Drive slightly and increasing the Treble parameter. And like you said, you can always add a PEQ to boost the 1.1-1.5K if need be.

I always need to use a PEQ in the post-amp section in order to further de-flub the tone, cuz there always seems to be this super flubby dead spot in the 15-25% range. I'll suck that down pretty severely, and then run a Mid-Focus EQ last to act as a high-pass/low-pass filter. 

I used to shy away from the XXL cab cuz of it's bassy nature, but I've been loving the heck out of it recently. And as you also alluded to, the mic choice is pretty crucial. The 57 on-axis is a little thin/fizzy, but I think it pairs nicely with the XXL, especially if you PEQ out the fizz. 

With that said, the Uber cab may be the best out-of-box cab in the Pod, especially if you don't want to go to Tweak City. I've also been loving the Blackback lately as well.


As far as IRs go, I'd recommend checking out Fear Complex's orange IR, and I found a Zilla IR on the interwebz that's pretty rad. Idk if I prefer them to the sounds that I've been getting out of the Pod's stock cabs recently, but they're definitely a nice change of pace, and open up a new realm of options.

I haven't heard of those Vadim Taranov's VSTs, but I'll be sure to check them out now!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ChickenNoodleSoup said:


> This isn't necessarily true. Yes, the XXL is a rather boomy cab, and the bass can be overbearing if not dialed in right, but I find that it also has a "roaring"-like characteristic that you can't really achieve with any of the other cab models. However, you need to EQ the shit out of it.
> 
> For that cab in particular, I always set my low-cut to at least 120Hz, and sometimes even raise it higher in the 140-160Hz range. I tend to never set the Bass on the amp any higher than 40%, and I boost the resonance level a bit (65% or so) to add some extra bite. Using the Classic Distortion in front of the amp can help tighten things up while adding some focus/bite by turning up the Drive slightly and increasing the Treble parameter. And like you said, you can always add a PEQ to boost the 1.1-1.5K if need be.
> 
> I always need to use a PEQ in the post-amp section in order to further de-flub the tone, cuz there always seems to be this super flubby dead spot in the 15-25% range. I'll suck that down pretty severely, and then run a Mid-Focus EQ last to act as a high-pass/low-pass filter.
> 
> I used to shy away from the XXL cab cuz of it's bassy nature, but I've been loving the heck out of it recently. And as you also alluded to, the mic choice is pretty crucial. The 57 on-axis is a little thin/fizzy, but I think it pairs nicely with the XXL, especially if you PEQ out the fizz.
> 
> With that said, the Uber cab may be the best out-of-box cab in the Pod, especially if you don't want to go to Tweak City. I've also been loving the Blackback lately as well.
> 
> 
> As far as IRs go, I'd recommend checking out Fear Complex's orange IR, and I found a Zilla IR on the interwebz that's pretty rad. Idk if I prefer them to the sounds that I've been getting out of the Pod's stock cabs recently, but they're definitely a nice change of pace, and open up a new realm of options.
> 
> I haven't heard of those Vadim Taranov's VSTs, but I'll be sure to check them out now!



If he's already having issues getting a good tone, I wouldn't suggest he use a cab that puts him at a bigger disadvantage, but that's just personal opinion.

As for the Blackback, I like it, but Meambobbo seems to hate it for some reason. The Uber is a pretty nice cab, as is the Hiwatt 412.

And I have the FC IRs which are pretty nice. Can't remember who made it, but s-preshigh is pretty nice too. I just got the cab IRs so I'm not too sure who did what at the moment as I had a basic futzing around with the whole thing yesterday.

Vadim's VST amp sims are pretty interesting, but some of them could use more work in terms of being more advanced with options [like the LE456, Ignite sims, etc]. I'd check out the Mark III plugin and then if you like that, check out the Krankenstein and I think he also does a "Diezul" sim. He has a lot more than that from what I can gather, but those three are the ones I'd check out first.

Oh, and a "Randal Solar", which is a channel sim of Ola's Randall Satan. Even has the girth/bite gain knobs.


----------



## Sean Richardson

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Has anyone used a rack preamp in POD HD's fx loop and actually gotten an improvement over the POD's preamp models? I'm using the preamp models now and i'm very satisifed, but can't help thinking that putting an Engl E530 or Mesa v-twin in the pod's loop could sound killer. I've tried an MP-1 and some rocktron stuff, both of which could not hang with the Pod's models so I sold them.
> 
> So, would love to hear from someone that found a preamp that sounds great in the POD HD's Fx loop. I can't stop obsessing over this possibility - perhaps it's the empty rack slot in my rig!



I have, using an ENGL530 and the solution worked well HOWEVER not as well as using an external IR loader in the FX loop and then bypassing the cabinet models in the POD HD. 

Occasionally I will just run the POD HD into my monitors (so guitar >>> pod) to hear if I am kidding myself or not... I am not. It sounds fizzy and cheap and is not something I would put up with or get joy from long term. 

if I had to rely solely on a "all in one" digital unit in the future (for what ever reason), I would go the AXE FX route. 

I actually think that the "preamp" and amp models in the POD HD are quite good. I don't rate so well the cabinet and microphone models (and I am not the only one). 

At one point I was using (in conjunction with Monitors/FRFR):
POD FX send >>> ENGL 530 >>> Torpedo CAB >>> POD FX return 

The results were good but I ditched the ENGL and the CAB and instead purchased a Torpedo Live for use with tube amps.

Now I go:

AMP >>> Torpedo Live >>> POD HD (via SPDIF) >>> Monitors/FRFR 

I use the POD as post amp/cab effects (think stereo reverb, delay, etc) as well as a interface for my DAW. I am very happy with the results and am unlikely to change the POD HD out (simply because it is a fine FX unit and interface)


----------



## Alice AKW

Currently trying to upgrade to an 11R

Because of the goddam peak at 5K but the parametric EQ only goes up to 4500 and it's the only one with an adjustable Q


----------



## prozak

ayaotd said:


> Does anyone have any tips on how to get an After The Burial style tone like in this video?
> 
> I'm using an RGA8 with D'Activators. I have had some success making patches for my seven but just can't get anything decent on my eight :S




Try to match with single centered guitar at 1:48, that first double layered part sounds way more huge of course.

I don't own an 8 string, but I think it's pretty manageable with the POD itself. Man I wish I had some of those 8 string axes....


----------



## Curt

After some things coming up in life, I probably won't be able to end up springing for the axe-fx 2 like I wanted to. So, i'm going to look at just running the POD through a power amp and cab. Anyone here know of a good power amp at a decent price? So far, I know of the Matrix ones people are using with the axe fx are $600, but can you find similar ones at lower prices?


----------



## lewis

Curt said:


> After some things coming up in life, I probably won't be able to end up springing for the axe-fx 2 like I wanted to. So, i'm going to look at just running the POD through a power amp and cab. Anyone here know of a good power amp at a decent price? So far, I know of the Matrix ones people are using with the axe fx are $600, but can you find similar ones at lower prices?



Rocktron Velocity 300

Half the price of the Matrix


----------



## that short guy

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You might wanna check when you have it plugged in... is it the default device and has a green check mark next to it for playback? That'd be my best guess. Without talking to you facebook or something and making you screenshot some shit can I actually definitively say what the issue may be.



Sorry it took so long to get back to you on this, work has been crazy lately. but yeah it's set as the default for all audio playback and default for recording. I think my computer is just finally dying after 2 deployments and just a lot travel abuse it was only a matter of time lol. the only thing that did to my computer right before it started acting retarded was I installed Superior drummer so I'm gonna uninstall it to see if that fixes anything, if not looks like I'll be buying a new computer shortly.... unfortunately.


----------



## triface

I just went out and bought the HD500X this afternoon and I'm having a little trouble with the setup.

I run it direct into my computer with USB, and I'd like to monitor with the speakers/headphones I have connected to my computer, not to the Pod. The manual says that audio is being sent back to the Pod, which leads me to believe the headphones must be connected to the Pod.

Is there any way around this?

I've been fussing with it for a few hours and haven't gotten anywhere with real-time monitoring because I didn't want to bring out my amp and I don't have a 1/4" headphone lying around... lol


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

triface said:


> I just went out and bought the HD500X this afternoon and I'm having a little trouble with the setup.
> 
> I run it direct into my computer with USB, and I'd like to monitor with the speakers/headphones I have connected to my computer, not to the Pod. The manual says that audio is being sent back to the Pod, which leads me to believe the headphones must be connected to the Pod.
> 
> Is there any way around this?
> 
> I've been fussing with it for a few hours and haven't gotten anywhere with real-time monitoring because I didn't want to bring out my amp and I don't have a 1/4" headphone lying around... lol



You need to set the default device for playback to whatever the computer's soundcard is, then go into the recording tab, select the Line 6 Pod, set as default, then go into properties and look for a box to check where it will say "listen to this device" next to it. Lemme know how that works.

Here, I'll rewrite that as steps.
1. Open control panel.
2. If it shows everything like photo A, open up "Sound". If it shows it like in photo B, open up Hardware and sound, then Manage Audio Devices.
3. Sound settings will open [photo C]. My Pod isn't hooked up atm, but if it is, it will automatically set itself as the soundcard. You'll want to select the other option [your internal soundcard] and set as default with the Pod no longer selected as default. You'll know it worked when the checkmark is gone next to the Pod option.
4. Go to recording. Should see Line 6 Pod again; select it and click properties [photo D]. First, under "General", make sure the drop down for "device usage" is set to "Use this device [enable]". Next, click the "Listen" tab [photo E]. Under that tab, click the box next to "Listen to this device" and make sure the drop down menu under it is set to "Default playback device". Slowly turn up your guitar volume while plinking the strings with your fretting hand, and you should now be able to hear your guitar through the headphones. I'll repeat... "SLOWLY turn up your guitar volume..." Wouldn't want you to go deaf from cranking it and hitting a huge open drop D power chord.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Anyone know how to get the cabless Pod HD model to process through the IR loaded in Reaper? Tried yesterday and today and am kinda stumped.


----------



## ChickenNoodleSoup

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Anyone know how to get the cabless Pod HD model to process through the IR loaded in Reaper? Tried yesterday and today and am kinda stumped.



What exactly is the problem? Is there no IR processing when you playback a recording?


----------



## CTID

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Anyone know how to get the cabless Pod HD model to process through the IR loaded in Reaper? Tried yesterday and today and am kinda stumped.



You should just have to use an IR loader with a cab impulse loaded into it as an FX insert on the track that the POD is recording into.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ChickenNoodleSoup said:


> What exactly is the problem? Is there no IR processing when you playback a recording?



Well, I wanted it while playing. My issue, now that I think about it, was probably that I hadn't turned down my Line 6 Pod HD500 volume in the "mixer" in the system tray [ie, not the one in Reaper]. Therefore, the two signals were probably mixing so it sounded pretty much like a cabless tone.



CTID said:


> You should just have to use an IR loader with a cab impulse loaded into it as an FX insert on the track that the POD is recording into.



Technically, the program isn't even recording; I just use it to jam on with monitor input turned on. That said, that's what I was doing, but the other reply in this post is most likely where I failed to make it work. I'll have to try again when it's not way too late to be figuring shit like that out.


----------



## jimwratt

triface said:


> After about 2-3 months of deliberation (mostly trying to decide between the floorboard and rack version), I have decided that I'll buy the HD500X. Just a couple of questions before I do that. I'm buying it 3 days from now (there's a sale going on now) and I just remembered there's a whole board of geniuses that have more experience with the Pod than I do, so going through the whole thread is quite a stretch.
> 
> 1) I recently came upon threads commenting about the fizz of the series. What is the situation now? Has it been fixed? Or was the problem too minimal to even notice in most cases anyway in the first place?
> 
> 2) How will firmware updates work? Would the X versions also have the updates that are given to the non-X versions?
> 
> 3) The Pod, my guitars and a $60 Sound Drive practice amp will be all I have in my rig. I intend to bypass the amp totally and go through speakers, headphones and do recording direct into my computer. Maybe have the Pod go through the amp just to see what it would sound like and (likely) recoil in disgust. I understand the floorboard version has lesser IOs as compared to the Pro version, but I'll still be able to do direct recording via USB, as well as recording both a wet and dry input via dual signal chains, right?
> 
> 4) Having mentioned recording, how does the Pro's dry out factor into reamping without a separate interface? I've been researching and it seems there's really no way to do that, but it would blow to get the floorboard then find out the dry out makes it possible to reamp with just the unit alone.
> 
> 5) How close are the X versions to being replaced by a successor? I know the X series were released last year, but I'm not familiar with how Line 6 does things. I'm not concerned with getting the best things as they are released. I'm just concerned about the firmware updates.
> 
> 6) How is the durability like? Being a stompbox with so many buttons seems like there's a lot of opportunities for rusting and wear and tear to happen. I had a Barber Dirty Bomb pedal and I could just feel the button starting to wear out.
> 
> 7) I have an 8-string, and I know that the Pod can function as a bass processor as well. It probably wouldn't sound like a good bass tone, but is there any way I can get a usable bass tone with some extreme EQing?



5. Fwiw, Line 6 seems to be on a 2 year release schedule and the HD500x came out in September 2013


----------



## triface

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You need to set the default device for playback to whatever the computer's soundcard is, then go into the recording tab, select the Line 6 Pod, set as default, then go into properties and look for a box to check where it will say "listen to this device" next to it. Lemme know how that works.
> 
> Here, I'll rewrite that as steps.
> 1. Open control panel.
> 2. If it shows everything like photo A, open up "Sound". If it shows it like in photo B, open up Hardware and sound, then Manage Audio Devices.
> 3. Sound settings will open [photo C]. My Pod isn't hooked up atm, but if it is, it will automatically set itself as the soundcard. You'll want to select the other option [your internal soundcard] and set as default with the Pod no longer selected as default. You'll know it worked when the checkmark is gone next to the Pod option.
> 4. Go to recording. Should see Line 6 Pod again; select it and click properties [photo D]. First, under "General", make sure the drop down for "device usage" is set to "Use this device [enable]". Next, click the "Listen" tab [photo E]. Under that tab, click the box next to "Listen to this device" and make sure the drop down menu under it is set to "Default playback device". Slowly turn up your guitar volume while plinking the strings with your fretting hand, and you should now be able to hear your guitar through the headphones. I'll repeat... "SLOWLY turn up your guitar volume..." Wouldn't want you to go deaf from cranking it and hitting a huge open drop D power chord.


Hey thanks a lot! Really appreciate you went out of your way to even include screenshots!

The solution worked like a charm. There's some latency I'm trying to eliminate through playing around with the settings.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Search "Line 6 Midi Audio Devices" if you are using Windows 8. Then at the bottom should be a slider and you can make the buffer size larger or smaller.

Btw, I'm using my Pod X3 Live right now with cab impulses. Sounds a lot more natural than stock. I'm using X3 -> Computer -> Reaper -> Ignite TPA-1 -> Ignite NadIR [FearComplex Orange 2 mics Marshall Mode Four]

The Ignite TPA-1 and NadIR are pretty cool, though in place of NadIR, LePou LeCab2 is also pretty useful. Anyways, with NadIR, I have it rolling off the lows and highs at around 80hz and 8.5khz respectively, with a 20ms delay on the Orange 2 Mics IR. As for the power amp [TPA-1], I have quite a few options, like the typical pres/depth/vol w/ a stereo switch on the front of all [or most rather] power amps, and the back is where all the deep editing fun shit is. Bias, sag, feedback [which is Line 6'd at 100%, but I prefer to lower it to 60% or even less], resonance, and output. Plus tubes [6l6, el34 or kt88], input level, and oversampling settings. All in all, pretty cool, Ignite is really worth checking out [like I said, they have 2-3 FULL amps, not just single channel vst sims, a TS style pedal or two, the power amp, and a preamp that sounds really good too.] LePou gets a lot of attention and rightfully so, but I like Ignite just as much.


----------



## Duvell

Looking for John Browne's tone,
Can anyone share?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Here's a shittily played demo...thing using the Pod X3 Live and IRs/VSTs, just to see how much it'd improve [which is quite a ....ing bit!]

Gear: LTD H-500 [w/ EMG HZ H3 + EMG ABQ from ALX set] -> Line 6 Pod X3 Live -> Laptop -> Reaper -> your earginas
Tuning: Drop C 
Strings: Ernie Ball 11-52 
Pod X3 Live: Dual amps with gate, stomp, EQ and comp activated on both. Connor 50 and Deity Lead with cabs disabled on Pod. Stomp is Screamer to boost mids/cut highs. Slight medium hall reverb on the Connor 50 model. 
Reaper: Stereo track. The VST plugin FX chain: Nick Crow Labs Tube Driver -> Ignite Amps TPA-1 Power Amp -> Ignite Amps NadIR [w/ Fear Complex Marshall Mode Four - Connor 50 and Orange 2 mics - Deity Lead] -> ReaComp by Cockos -> Ignite Amps PTEq.

If people like the tone, maybe I'll give you guys a zip file of the FX chain preset file, needed VSTs/IRs and Pod X3 preset file. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qa6b2x3agmejhxn/consolidated2.wav?dl=0


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Just want to say: Wow, using a narrow Q with a -5 or more setting and sweeping through frequencies on the ReaEQ in Reaper is not only weird, but when it gets closer and eventually dials out the noise in the Pod HD, you finally see what MeAmBobbo means in his guide in regards to getting better tones using EQs. A little cut [-1.0] in the 600hz range, a little boost [+0.5] somewhere between 1.1-1.5khz and rolling off the lows and highs at around 80-100hz and 8.5-9.5khz definitely helps as well. When I used this EQ, I just put it at the end of the FX chain in Reaper [which means it affected everything], but I need to remember to try it at the beginning of the FX chain as well to just affect the Pod HD.


----------



## triface

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Search "Line 6 Midi Audio Devices" if you are using Windows 8. Then at the bottom should be a slider and you can make the buffer size larger or smaller.


I stumbled upon that when I first connected my Pod to my computer and did that. The latency's still noticeable, but not a dealbreaker I guess. I've now started using my headphones through an adapter into the Pod directly.

Edit: Any experience with some patches just stop working? It used to happen sometimes when I change banks, but after a firmware update to 1.32 it seems it's now restricted to 2 of my patches which I'll import again soon enough.


----------



## herbmystic

I picked a POD HD Pro up today for pretty cheap. I'm going to use it for playing while I'm living away from home for uni.

I haven't had a chance to play through it yet (I won't have a guitar with me until tomorrow) so I've spent the night watching youtube clips, reading guides, and loading patches.

I'm not expecting amazing things (without a lot of tweaking), but it's certainly an upgrade from a Boss MT2 through a 10 watt no-name solid state amp I used previously I used during my first year of uni...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

herbmystic said:


> I picked a POD HD Pro up today for pretty cheap. I'm going to use it for playing while I'm living away from home for uni.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to play through it yet (I won't have a guitar with me until tomorrow) so I've spent the night watching youtube clips, reading guides, and loading patches.
> 
> I'm not expecting amazing things (without a lot of tweaking), but it's certainly an upgrade from a Boss MT2 through a 10 watt no-name solid state amp I used previously I used during my first year of uni...



It's definitely a step up over a metal zone or even a Pod X3 Live. Have fun with it... but not too much, or you'll fail your classes.


----------



## MF_Kitten

herbmystic said:


> I picked a POD HD Pro up today for pretty cheap. I'm going to use it for playing while I'm living away from home for uni.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to play through it yet (I won't have a guitar with me until tomorrow) so I've spent the night watching youtube clips, reading guides, and loading patches.
> 
> I'm not expecting amazing things (without a lot of tweaking), but it's certainly an upgrade from a Boss MT2 through a 10 watt no-name solid state amp I used previously I used during my first year of uni...



I made a video to share some of my experiences and tips with the Pod HD series:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IncBD7vzhDM&list=UU3lbb3dFK9cRdDDsOoI94Pg


----------



## Alice AKW

MF_Kitten said:


> I made a video to share some of my experiences and tips with the Pod HD series:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IncBD7vzhDM&list=UU3lbb3dFK9cRdDDsOoI94Pg



Good GOD your voice is nice to listen to xD

Solid video, I really need to get around to redoing mine.

Speaking of... I"ve been tinkering with this thing some more. Have a nice spacey patch.
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/pod-hd500-devin-townsend-tone-1[/sc]

Need to find a better screen capture software...


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Alice AKW said:


> Good GOD your voice is nice to listen to xD
> 
> Solid video, I really need to get around to redoing mine.
> 
> Speaking of... I"ve been tinkering with this thing some more. Have a nice spacey patch.
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/pod-hd500-devin-townsend-tone-1[/sc]
> 
> Need to find a better screen capture software...



Print Screen key then Ctrl+v with Paint running.


----------



## mnemonic

MF_Kitten said:


> I made a video to share some of my experiences and tips with the Pod HD series:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IncBD7vzhDM&list=UU3lbb3dFK9cRdDDsOoI94Pg



Kind of unrelated, but how do you like the DT880's? Do you use them much for guitar playing and mixing? What impedance did you get?


----------



## CTID

MF_Kitten said:


> I made a video to share some of my experiences and tips with the Pod HD series:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IncBD7vzhDM&list=UU3lbb3dFK9cRdDDsOoI94Pg



Great video, but I do have one suggestion: Back when I got my HD500 I used to use 3 Noise gates as well because I didn't know exactly how the hard gate operated. But after tinkering with it for a bit, I can definitely tell you that you can get just as tight with one hard gate as you can with 3 noise gates. More so, if you'd like. I have it set so it's just right to gate when I'm playing through a tube half-stack, but when I'm playing it through my interface, it's inhumanly tight.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The above suggestion is good, but it doesn't work for me. By that, I mean I hate trying to set up the hard gate.


----------



## Alice AKW

Laziness does not a good tone make 

In all seriousness though, the Hard Gate is a lot easier to work than people would think. Just sed the hold and decay to zero, then adjust the open threshold to the lightest amount of signal you'd use (Me personally I set it to open when I just strum the strings with my fretting hand) and then the close threshold is your tightness factor. Closer it gets to your open threshold, the less notes will hold, but the tighter it will be.


----------



## CTID

Exactly. It looks a lot more intimidating than it actually is. Once you get a feeling for what the controls do, it works a lot better than the noise gate does. It's completely transparent, as well. As in, when the gate's open, everything your guitar tone should be is coming through, and then it clamps down to shut out all noise; whereas the noise gate is more of a filter in the sense that it just shuts out noise gradually below a certain threshold.

I started using the hardgate because in a live scenario, 3 noise gates was still allowing a bit of a squeal in tight parts. Plus you free up two effect blocks to have other effects running. So not only does it work better, but it allows for more versatility through the added effects you can run.


----------



## MF_Kitten

I kinda still prefer the regular gates, but I'm oging to try the hard gate out some more. the problem with it is that it cuts TOO hard. I want there to be a softer decay, and I only want to reduce the noises that I don't want, and to clamp down when I stop playing, etc. The hard gate risks cutting off sustain more, and can lead to sputtering noises.

Also, the DT880 Pros are nice, but I prefer my DT770 Pros personally. More low end, less "powdery" high end. Less balanced in tone, but it works better for me in terms of listening and monitoring. I would never mix on any of the headphones though! Only set I would mix with is Sennheiser HD380 Pro. Those things have such a good stereo imaging, where the things in the middle of the stereo field end up being where it should be in terms of levels. That's a huge problem with most phones, and I noticed a huge difference between the Beyers and those specific Sennheisers. In the Beyers, things panned hard left and right are SO FAR TO THE SIDES! It's stupidly wide, like the source of the sound is so far to the side that it's slightly BEHIND your ears. Sounds nice in some contexts, but you don't quite get as much of the "in front of you" sound. The HD380 Pros sound like the source is more in front of you, and it never sounds further to the side than "next to you". It sounds more like a set of speakers in front of you in an empty space, or something. So I feel like I can trust them to show me how the mix actually sounds in terms of balance and panning and levels and everything. The EQ is flat enough that you can play it back through speakers without the "WTF happened there?!" effect that you get with most phones.


----------



## Alice AKW

So I'm back to messing with this thing...

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/pod-hd500-uberschall-tone-2[/sc]


----------



## triface

So... I found out why some of my patches suddenly seem to stop working...

I was importing stuff and I didn't realize they used the pedal as a volume control...

You guys wouldn't believe how hard I facepalmed earlier.

That said, these patches sometimes don't go to the desired volume based on where the pedal is. I have to rock it a little to get it to recognize it. Is there a better solution to this?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

triface said:


> So... I found out why some of my patches suddenly seem to stop working...
> 
> I was importing stuff and I didn't realize they used the pedal as a volume control...
> 
> You guys wouldn't believe how hard I facepalmed earlier.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I wasn't sure if this deserved it's own thread or not, but has anyone compared the POD HD to the POD XT/X3, both running through a power amp? From what I can tell, the X3 still sounds pretty damn good through a power amp setup, and I'm wondering if it can keep up with the HD.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wasn't sure if this deserved it's own thread or not, but has anyone compared the POD HD to the POD XT/X3, both running through a power amp? From what I can tell, the X3 still sounds pretty damn good through a power amp setup, and I'm wondering if it can keep up with the HD.


Dunno how helpful this'll be, but I found using VST plugins that the X3 improved more than the HD did, but the HD sounded better.


----------



## herbmystic

I've been using my pod hd for about a week now and I'm really enjoying it. 
At first I felt a bit overwhelmed with the interface, but that lasted about 5 minutes. I still prefer to run it into reaper to use cab IR's and EQ's though.

I actually stopped reading about the guitar scene for about 6 years (and only played occasionally) so when I started getting back into playing the technology that went into modelers seems to have came out of nowhere. The fact that so many pros are using Fractals and Kempers live instead of tube amps was quite surreal. It makes sense now though considering ease of use, versatility and sound.

I also had no idea what "djent" was...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

herbmystic said:


> I've been using my pod hd for about a week now and I'm really enjoying it.
> At first I felt a bit overwhelmed with the interface, but that lasted about 5 minutes. I still prefer to run it into reaper to use cab IR's and EQ's though.
> 
> I actually stopped reading about the guitar scene for about 6 years (and only played occasionally) so when I started getting back into playing the technology that went into modelers seems to have came out of nowhere. The fact that so many pros are using Fractals and Kempers live instead of tube amps was quite surreal. *It makes sense now though considering ease of use, versatility and sound.*
> 
> I also had no idea what "djent" was...



You forgot maintenance, but yeah. I highly suggest you check out Nick Crow's Tube Driver and Ignite Amps TPA-1 power amp. They are VST plugins and they give the tone a lot more life and realness. Even though you are using a power amp plugin, you should still use the full amp model. In case you're curious, my signal path is:

Guitar -> Line 6 POD HD500 -> Computer -> Reaper -> Nick Crow Tube Driver -> Ignite Amps TPA-1 -> Ignite Amps NadIR -> Ignite Amps PTEQ -> ReaComp -> ReaEQ


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Dunno how helpful this'll be, but I found using VST plugins that the X3 improved more than the HD did, but the HD sounded better.



From what I've heard from sound clips, they both have quite the improvement from IRs, but I'm curious if it's worth it to get the HD500 or save a few bucks and get the X3. 

I'm convinced that the POD HD will sound more versatile due to the better cleans and low gains, but for high gain they both sound good for different reasons.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> From what I've heard from sound clips, they both have quite the improvement from IRs, but I'm curious if it's worth it to get the HD500 or save a few bucks and get the X3.
> 
> I'm convinced that the POD HD will sound more versatile due to the better cleans and low gains, but for high gain they both sound good for different reasons.



The X3 was immensely better after using plugins, whereas the HD500 was marginally better. It was still really good, but it didn't have the level of improvement that the X3 does.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

How are the crunchy Marshall/Vox tones on the X3?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How are the crunchy Marshall/Vox tones on the X3?


Not nearly as good as they are on the HD.
I have both, and I can't stand the mid-gain tones on the X3. They sound really flat and lifeless.


----------



## Curt

Having owned the x3, the mid gain tones were decent, but the HD is far better.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

The best amp model to use for mid-gain stuff (and some slightly saturated clean stuff too) is the Orange AD-30 or whatever they call it in there. It's nice. Pair that up with the 4x12 treadplate cab + 57 on axis and use the EQ to cut some harshness around 3k... Best midgain tone on the X3.


----------



## jmeezle

Anyone selling their Pod HD Pro rack? I have an HD500 but I'm looking for a rack unit. Thanks!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

So i was worried about the possible event that my power amp dies at a gig so I decided to get a DI box- with cab sim so i could use my same cab-free Pod patches. I don't want to have to manage to sets of patches (one w/ cabs, one without - i realize the output modes may cover this).

But anyway, this thing has a nice cab sim! Sounds better than any pod impulse to my ears. Its also quiet when used with a line level signal (technically allows speaker level signal but noisy and i wouldn't trust it for that, even though manual says it's OK). I'm gonna try it out at the next gig to see how it compares to my normal mic'd up tube power -> guitar cab. Promising so far though - feels solid too, and fits in the back of my rack - $40 for a backup solution! 

But if the pod dies, i'm screwed!


----------



## d00by

Hi everyone! So I have a pod hd pro coming soon, and am very new to messing with them. There is something I cant get my head around. On the back there are two balanced outputs (Left and Right) Are these outputs the exact same thing, or can the POD output in true stereo? With a guitar being a mono instrument, i have a hard time understanding why there are two. 

I did some reading and saw that some effects and head are truly stereo, which also confuses me. What im pretty much trying to do, is have both of those outputs outputting the same signal, so I can run one to FOH, and one to my power amp and cab.

Any help is much appreciated!!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ambler3

VBCheeseGrater said:


> So i was worried about the possible event that my power amp dies at a gig so I decided to get a DI box- with cab sim so i could use my same cab-free Pod patches. I don't want to have to manage to sets of patches (one w/ cabs, one without - i realize the output modes may cover this).
> 
> But anyway, this thing has a nice cab sim! Sounds better than any pod impulse to my ears. Its also quiet when used with a line level signal (technically allows speaker level signal but noisy and i wouldn't trust it for that, even though manual says it's OK). I'm gonna try it out at the next gig to see how it compares to my normal mic'd up tube power -> guitar cab. Promising so far though - feels solid too, and fits in the back of my rack - $40 for a backup solution!
> 
> But if the pod dies, i'm screwed!



Nice, but personally I would go for a Magnum 44 power amp. Use it with my 500x currently as my main rig, and it does a great job. Not much hum, can get nice and loud, and SO PORTABLE. chuck it in the bag with a cable or two and the my power supplies, and i've got a laptop sized 'amp head' setup. Plus it's pretty damn cheap.


----------



## CTID

d00by said:


> Hi everyone! So I have a pod hd pro coming soon, and am very new to messing with them. There is something I cant get my head around. On the back there are two balanced outputs (Left and Right) Are these outputs the exact same thing, or can the POD output in true stereo? With a guitar being a mono instrument, i have a hard time understanding why there are two.
> 
> I did some reading and saw that some effects and head are truly stereo, which also confuses me. What im pretty much trying to do, is have both of those outputs outputting the same signal, so I can run one to FOH, and one to my power amp and cab.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks in advance.



The general idea for that sort of thing would be to run dual amps in the chain, with one panned 100% L and the other 100% R, one with cab simulation to go to the FOH, and the other without to go to your poweramp and cab. Some of the effects are true stereo (like Ping Pong Delay) but most are mono. Personally I just use one of the mono outs into my amp and cab, but if you have the setup to run stereo, I'd say go for it.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Unfortunately you can't run the POD so that one side is going to a power amp and cab, and one side is going to FOH - the POD has different output modes depending on if you wanna go direct, into a power amp, or in front of an amp

What you can do, however, is run one side to FOH, and one side to a stage monitor.


----------



## herbmystic

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You forgot maintenance, but yeah. I highly suggest you check out Nick Crow's Tube Driver and Ignite Amps TPA-1 power amp. They are VST plugins and they give the tone a lot more life and realness. Even though you are using a power amp plugin, you should still use the full amp model. In case you're curious, my signal path is:
> 
> Guitar -> Line 6 POD HD500 -> Computer -> Reaper -> Nick Crow Tube Driver -> Ignite Amps TPA-1 -> Ignite Amps NadIR -> Ignite Amps PTEQ -> ReaComp -> ReaEQ



Sweet! I've got the plug ins all ready to go - just need to wait until a more appropriate hour of the day before I can give it a test.


----------



## meambobbo

Zeno said:


> Unfortunately you can't run the POD so that one side is going to a power amp and cab, and one side is going to FOH - the POD has different output modes depending on if you wanna go direct, into a power amp, or in front of an amp
> 
> What you can do, however, is run one side to FOH, and one side to a stage monitor.



That's not exactly true. See my guide in this section: MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Pod Setup


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

ambler3 said:


> Nice, but personally I would go for a Magnum 44 power amp. Use it with my 500x currently as my main rig, and it does a great job. Not much hum, can get nice and loud, and SO PORTABLE. chuck it in the bag with a cable or two and the my power supplies, and i've got a laptop sized 'amp head' setup. Plus it's pretty damn cheap.



Yeah honestly thats probably the best solution. Part of me secretly wants to dip my toe a bit further in FRFR setup, hence this choice as a backup.


----------



## Mike

Finally got my own hd pro x. 2 questions and hopefully they're stupid/easy fixes.

How do I start a new patch from scratch? Like if I'm on some patch or preset, what do I do to just get a new blank/empty one?

Second, I have an annoying constant high pitch sound going on when I monitor with headphones (currently my only way to monitor). Kind of sounds like a steady version of the hearing tests they used to do in grade school. Does not matter if all of the amps/fx are turned on or off, it's still there. Tried the POD in multiple outlets and it's still there. Does not show up on a track if I record. Any ideas what it could be? I've got a power conditioner that I'm going to try later today to see if it gets rid of it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Mike said:


> Finally got my own hd pro x. 2 questions and hopefully they're stupid/easy fixes.
> 
> How do I start a new patch from scratch? Like if I'm on some patch or preset, what do I do to just get a new blank/empty one?
> 
> Second, I have an annoying constant high pitch sound going on when I monitor with headphones (currently my only way to monitor). Kind of sounds like a steady version of the hearing tests they used to do in grade school. Does not matter if all of the amps/fx are turned on or off, it's still there. Tried the POD in multiple outlets and it's still there. Does not show up on a track if I record. Any ideas what it could be? I've got a power conditioner that I'm going to try later today to see if it gets rid of it.



I don't think there is a "clear patch" type option. I just turn shit off and start with the amp and go from there.


----------



## CTID

Mike said:


> Finally got my own hd pro x. 2 questions and hopefully they're stupid/easy fixes.
> 
> How do I start a new patch from scratch? Like if I'm on some patch or preset, what do I do to just get a new blank/empty one?



Press the knob to the left of the screen for Setlists, and go to User 1-4 and hit enter.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

CTID said:


> Press the knob to the left of the screen for Setlists, and go to User 1-4 and hit enter.



Pretty sure there is only User 1-3, but same difference.


----------



## Alice AKW

Could whoever is responsible for that please come forward so I can rep you back? That made me laugh a mighty bit. 

In all seriousness though... If one of you folks can recommend me a good screen recording software that would allow me to select more than one audio input I would be more than happy to make a tutorial on how I dial in these patches.

And just so I'm not rambling as much, have something different for a change~
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/fuzzed-out-pod-hd500-tone[/sc]


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I had some time to finally mess with an HD500 today... God the Hiwatt and Engl are fun as hell  I couldn't get a 100% surefire opinion since the Vox I was using was overdriving the signal, but I imagine that the quick presets I made could have sounded solid if I ran it into an actual power amp or FRFR speaker.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So I had some time to finally mess with an HD500 today... God the Hiwatt and Engl are fun as hell  I couldn't get a 100% surefire opinion since the Vox I was using was overdriving the signal, but I imagine that the quick presets I made could have sounded solid if I ran it into an actual power amp or FRFR speaker.



What'd you use the Hiwatt with? I like using it with an overdrive or distortion pedal in front of it to get it into a more high gain territory.

I like to do similar with the Orange model on the X3 as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Guitar wise or effect wise? Don't remember exactly but I think it was just dry in. I used an LTD with Dimarzio PAFs. Was just trying to get an Ac/Dc esque crunch. With the engl I just used an OD with the lows set pretty low and the mids and highs dimed


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Guitar wise or effect wise? Don't remember exactly but I think it was just dry in. I used an LTD with Dimarzio PAFs



Effects wise. Mainly, gain wise. And what'd you use it for? Clean? OD? High gain?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Edited my post above with more details. Had the gain about 70% - 100%


----------



## anshulkarn

thoughts?

https://www.namm.org/sites/www.namm...ts/wn15/line-6/Line 6 NAMM Press Releases.pdf


----------



## Alice AKW

As an avid user of the POD HD, and a producer, the Master EQ option is making me VEEEEEEERY happy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm curious as to what the new amp models are...

And holy .... it took them THIS long to release an update? 

EDIT: Shit, didn't realize there was more to the press release. 
What is the Firehawk? Trying to combine ALL of the XT, X3, and HD modeling in one amp, while giving it Amplifi features?

...., if I get an HD, looks like I'll need to spend an extra $100, but about ....ing time they release a 5150 sim and more bass sims.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

A 5150 model? I'm pumped. Also more bass amps is great. Can't wait to try out that master EQ.


----------



## Alice AKW

This will be the year I upgrade to an HD500X methinks... Will likely dump all my standard HD500 patches on you guys soon.


----------



## JEngelking

That firmware update and the new amp models make me very excited. FINALLY.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Mmm...They started to sell models now...I hope they're worth it or I'll be pissed.


----------



## Deadnightshade

I've lent my hd desktop to my brother right now since I've moved on to eleven rack, but I will check out the global eq. I don't see myself getting the new amps, but still it's good news I'm sure people with get great tones out of them.


----------



## cfrank

POD HD 2.6

*Global EQ*&#8212;Three fully parametric bands plus low and high cut filters, available from an additional Setup menu page; we had to do quite a bit of clever optimization to fit Global EQ, and you _might_ see a tiny bit of extra DSP for other blocks (a few percent perhaps)
*Metal Pack ($49)*&#8212;Peavey 5150 (block logo), Bogner Shiva, Remastered JCM800 (model 2204), plus favorite POD Farm models Insane, Big Bottom, Varaic'ed Plexi, Purge, Aggro, Smash, and Octone
*Vintage Pack ($49)*&#8212;Roland JC-120, Fender Champ (Tweed), Orange OR-80, VOX AC30 Fawn Normal, VOX AC30 Fawn Bright, JC-120 cab, Fender Champ cab, plus POD Farm Acoustic model
*Bass Pack ($29)*&#8212;Ampeg SVT Normal, Ampeg SVT Bright, Gallien-Kruger 800RB, SVT 8x10 cab, SVT 410 HLF cab
*Fully Loaded ($99)*&#8212;All three packs
 
5150 and Big Bottom? Yes!! I'm so tempted to grab a 500X now!


----------



## Alice AKW

POD Farm acoustic model and the big bottom?

I'll NAIL them Fellsilent tones


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Wow great news. When does 2.6 come out? All i see is 2.32 for HD Pro and Pro X.


----------



## cfrank

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Wow great news. When does 2.6 come out? All i see is 2.32 for HD Pro and Pro X.



March apparently!


----------



## Shask

I have moved on to an Axe-FX, but I am glad to see the HD get some love! I had mine for about 3 years. That unit could do so much more with some attention from Line 6. Hopefully this will only be the beginning of updates!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Shask said:


> Hopefully this will only be the beginning of updates!



If that means users paying more money for updates, I think they'll update more often


----------



## Rizzo

The links gets 404.
So is this fw update available for the original 500 too, or just the X series?
And well it's a shame they started selling sims


----------



## daedae

Alice AKW said:


> This will be the year I upgrade to an HD500X methinks... Will likely dump all my standard HD500 patches on you guys soon.



Do you regularly run up against DSP limits? One of the L6 guys posted on the gear page that the Global EQ will eat up a little bit of DSP, but that otherwise the new FW and models will work on HD as well as HDX units. (Which is an awkward way of making conversation and asking why this becomes the tipping point for upgrading to a 500X.)


----------



## Alice AKW

daedae said:


> Do you regularly run up against DSP limits? One of the L6 guys posted on the gear page that the Global EQ will eat up a little bit of DSP, but that otherwise the new FW and models will work on HD as well as HDX units. (Which is an awkward way of making conversation and asking why this becomes the tipping point for upgrading to a 500X.)



It's about time I made the upgrade, especially since, with the addition of the master EQ, I can free up quite a few slots for more effects, and dual amps. It opens up a huge amount of tone and soundscaping possibilities for me with the extra DSP.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

So what is going on? Because the link above is about as useless as a 404 page, cuz when I click the link, the NAMM links says it isn't available.


----------



## daedae

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So what is going on? Because the link above is about as useless as a 404 page, cuz when I click the link, the NAMM links says it isn't available.



Somebody on the L6 forum saved it and posted it to google drive: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3h3p2UIlDugbUlVZ1gzbFRITDA/view

And then an L6 guy expanded on the amp list on The Gear Page, which is what cfrank posted above.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alice AKW said:


> It's about time I made the upgrade, especially since, with the addition of the master EQ, I can free up quite a few slots for more effects, and dual amps. It opens up a huge amount of tone and soundscaping possibilities for me with the extra DSP.



And you can finally dial out that 5k range and stop yelling at clouds like an old person.


----------



## Alice AKW

^Exactly what I was thinking. A Master EQ could annihilate those annoying frequencies and leave the other EQ's to actually sculpt the tone xD


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

daedae said:


> Somebody on the L6 forum saved it and posted it to google drive: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3h3p2UIlDugbUlVZ1gzbFRITDA/view
> 
> And then an L6 guy expanded on the amp list on The Gear Page, which is what cfrank posted above.



So... we're getting a Line 6 Pod HD500X3? Hmm...

If those are the same models from the X3, not interested, but if they are HD'd, then that's awesome. But I'm still probably gonna keep my X3. Might get an HD500X now, though. Why? Because new models + the fact I might wish to put a screamer in front of an F-Ball, while using a higher gain pedal like the Line 6 drive in front of -- for instance -- a Hiway, OR-80 or something mid gain. Only thing I'm disappointed about is:

No Connor 50. 
No Deity Lead/Crunch/Son.
No JCM2000 models [I believe there was 2 on the X3]. Wasn't 100% on the X3 but seeing as the HD is... uh, well HD, it might be more useful.
No Cali Diamond Plate or Treadplate Dual. Yeah, I know "Why do we need 3 [possibly more] Recto sims?" Well, because.
No new cabs [I think?]. I saw a few new ones in the "vintage" pack, but they don't look too promising for higher gain stuff.

I know I'm nitpicking. Not all disappointment though. The metal amps look promising [cuz tbh the SLO amp models aren't a substitute for the 5150], but I personally want the amps listed above as well.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alice AKW said:


> ^Exactly what I was thinking. A Master EQ could annihilate those annoying frequencies and leave the other EQ's to actually sculpt the tone xD



I'd mainly just need the master EQ unless I needed to use a mid focus EQ in lieu of a Screamer to cut lows with certain amp/cab/mic combos. I think 4 band parametric + the high/low shelfs would make the master EQ perfect. 

...Unless it's ....ing percents again instead of frequencies. Ah jeeze, please don't do that L6. D:


----------



## daedae

There have been many, many posts on the L6 forum and submissions to the L6 IdeaScale for different amps... not sure why they chose the ones they did, but maybe leechmasterargentina has a point that if they see enough sales of the packs then they'll release other ones with more amps. Seems like some Diezels are also on the list of regular requests.

And of course I can't say for sure, but I would guess that with the number of requests they've had for these models, if they really were just taking X3-quality models and converting them to a format the HD can process they would have done it a long time ago.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

daedae said:


> There have been many, many posts on the L6 forum and submissions to the L6 IdeaScale for different amps... not sure why they chose the ones they did, but maybe leechmasterargentina has a point that if they see enough sales of the packs then they'll release other ones with more amps. Seems like some Diezels are also on the list of regular requests.
> 
> *And of course I can't say for sure, but I would guess that with the number of requests they've had for these models, if they really were just taking X3-quality models and converting them to a format the HD can process they would have done it a long time ago.*



Translation: They aren't just porting X3 models.

Which I hope is true. Otherwise, $49? 

EDIT: Oh, and I jokingly misnamed the "new" firmware update turning the HD500[x] into the HD500X3, which is wrong. The previous XT required you to buy the additional amps, while X3 came stock with all of the "amp packs", which is why some amps have amp pack references in Gearbox.


----------



## schwiz

I just posted my rhythm preset. Subject: tight-as-a-b-hole metal. Check it out and let me know what you think!

Line 6 CustomTone


----------



## prozak

Finally....that's all I have to say.


----------



## Bforber

Just getting into the swing of things here with my new pod and I've run into an issue.

I have the pod hooked up to monitors via the 1/4' out, (I'm using an unbalanced cable at the moment because I haven't had time to go pick up another one.) Everything sounds great and fine until I hook the pod up to my PC via USB. The second I do that, it hums rather loudly. It will still play audio, but the hum is everpresent until I disconnect the USB.

As I'm...a complete noob to this at this juncture, would some kind soul have any ideas? I tried searching the thread and came up empty.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Malkav

I know it's super lame to double post, and I apologise if I'm over stepping a boundary here, but it is semi-relevant.

My band put out this E.P that you can download for free over nyah and all the guitars are a POD HD500 running through LeCab.

If you don't feel like going through the schlep I guess you can maybe just take a listen here:



Anyhoo, some feedback would be cool regarding the mix etc, we self produced and recorded cause we have no money and it'd be cool to learn if there's anything we could do to make it sound better next time


----------



## jonsick

Bforber said:


> Just getting into the swing of things here with my new pod and I've run into an issue.
> 
> I have the pod hooked up to monitors via the 1/4' out, (I'm using an unbalanced cable at the moment because I haven't had time to go pick up another one.) Everything sounds great and fine until I hook the pod up to my PC via USB. The second I do that, it hums rather loudly. It will still play audio, but the hum is everpresent until I disconnect the USB.
> 
> As I'm...a complete noob to this at this juncture, would some kind soul have any ideas? I tried searching the thread and came up empty.
> 
> Thanks guys!



I had this same issue. Line 6 ended up replacing my HD500. The replacement was perfectly fine.

Technically, I can't help, the L6 dude just had a courier come out with a new one and take the old one.


----------



## Forkface

so, if i get one of those POD HD desktop bean units (in the used market), would i still be able to download this v2.6 firmware thing? 

I've been toying with the idea of getting one but I assumed it was getting old-ish and it wasn't getting anymore updates, but if thats not the case then I'll probably end up getting one...


----------



## mortbopet

Forkface said:


> so, if i get one of those POD HD desktop bean units (in the used market), would i still be able to download this v2.6 firmware thing?
> 
> I've been toying with the idea of getting one but I assumed it was getting old-ish and it wasn't getting anymore updates, but if thats not the case then I'll probably end up getting one...



Yes, and it'll run just as well as on the hd500 and HD pro - same DSP processors.


----------



## Stachu

Nothing new from Line6, same old guts.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

I just hope they worked on those models knowing people will pay for those...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

leechmasterargentina said:


> I just hope they worked on those models knowing people will pay for those...



Yeah, it'd be pretty cheap if they just ported them from Pod Farm and Pod X3.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, it'd be pretty cheap if they just ported them from Pod Farm and Pod X3.



I'll wait comments from people who know XT/X3 sound real well before pulling the trigger on the full pack.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

leechmasterargentina said:


> I'll wait comments from people who know XT/X3 sound real well before pulling the trigger on the full pack.



You mean you're gonna wait until some people compare the new packs to the X3 stuff, correct? Had to read that 2 or 3 times to make sure I understood you fully.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You mean you're gonna wait until some people compare the new packs to the X3 stuff, correct? Had to read that 2 or 3 times to make sure I understood you fully.



Exactly. I'm not a native english speaker...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay, this is mindblowing... The new G70/G75 wireless systems...

Line 6 :: Relay G70 & G75 :: Overview



> _*Plug right into the locking ¼ input on the transmitterno special cables required.*_


----------



## leechmasterargentina

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay, this is mindblowing... The new G70/G75 wireless systems...
> 
> Line 6 :: Relay G70 & G75 :: Overview



I own a G30 and it was the only model until now which had 1/4 input as well . I've used it in 3 or 4 rehearsals before a gig, and the gig itself, and it worked fine.


----------



## daedae

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, it'd be pretty cheap if they just ported them from Pod Farm and Pod X3.



The rep on the L6 forum said the only ones that are pre-HD models are the ones that explicitly say they are from POD Farm (so like half of the metal amp pack and the acoustic amp in the vintage amp pack).

He further remarked that the others are "at least HD" which has led to speculation about what other HW is in the pipeline


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

I just got the Pod XT Pro yesterday used, & it's already got the Metal Shop package on it.  Does anyone know of a good setting for doom metal?


----------



## SjPedro

the global EQ is something that we really needed and was long overdue and just for that the upgrade is awesome. 
I don't know if I'll purchase the amp models...I was hoping for some Mesa Boogie Mark II or Mark IV love but no such luck. The Peavey 5150 seems tempting for the 49 bucks...but I'll wait for one of you guys to buy it and review it before I make a decision


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Is the Global EQ like a global 6 Band EQ Pedal for all your presets?


----------



## SjPedro

I do hope so! cut down those annoying high frequencies


----------



## JEngelking

Plz no percentages.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

Is there a listing of the amp models that will be available in these packs? Beyond the 5150 and new jcm800?


----------



## SeditiousDissent

TheRileyOBrien said:


> Is there a listing of the amp models that will be available in these packs? Beyond the 5150 and new jcm800?



From Line 6:

*Metal Model Pack includes models based on**
Peavey® 5150® (Block logo)
Bogner® Shiva
Remastered Marshall® JCM800 (Model 2204)
Insane
Big Bottom
Variaced Plexi
Purge
Aggro
Smash
Octone

*Vintage Model Pack includes models based on**
Roland® JC-120
Fender® Champ® (Tweed)
Orange OR-80
VOX® AC30 (Fawn Normal Ch.)
VOX® AC30 (Fawn Bright Ch.)
Roland® JC-120 2x12
Fender® Champ® 1x8
Acoustic
Pete Anderson Custom

*Bass Model Pack includes models based on**
Ampeg® SVT® Normal Ch.
Ampeg® SVT® Bright Ch.
Gallien-Kruger® 800RB
SVT® 8x10
SVT® 410 HLF


----------



## Blasphemer

For clarity: These model packs are for all the HD series, and not just the HD-X, yes?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

For all of the POD HDs except for the 300 and 400, apparently. Including the X series.


----------



## Blasphemer




----------



## wannabguitarist

Who uses an Alto TSA110? I have a hard time dialing in the exact tones I want with the HD500x. Really trying to get Black Dahlia style tone and Periphery/stereotypical super tight djent tone but everything usually is too fizzy or has too much low end.

Any patches to share?


----------



## brutalwizard

The big bottom is coming back? Praise JEEBUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## mnemonic

I'm curious if it is a straight port of the Big Bottom from the XT/X3/PodFarm, or if it's a remastered/improved one. 

I've moved on to bigger and better things now but that fizzy little bastard will always have a place in my heart. If it's a remastered version I may have to pick up a used pod hd500 to check it out.


----------



## Stachu

mnemonic said:


> I'm curious if it is a straight port of the Big Bottom from the XT/X3/PodFarm, or if it's a remastered/improved one.
> 
> I've moved on to bigger and better things now but that fizzy little bastard will always have a place in my heart. If it's a remastered version I may have to pick up a used pod hd500 to check it out.



As far as i know new "old" models were "touched" to meet HD standard, but nothing drastic.


----------



## Rashputin

This is awesome. Love my Pod HD Pro X. I used the Big Bottom model back in the days.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> I'm curious if it is a straight port of the Big Bottom from the XT/X3/PodFarm, or if it's a remastered/improved one.
> 
> I've moved on to bigger and better things now but that fizzy little bastard will always have a place in my heart. If it's a remastered version I may have to pick up a used pod hd500 to check it out.



I have been curious about that also.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

Well it's not what I had hoped for but kind of what I expected. I am glad they are finally releasing some bass amps. I spent hours getting a bass tone that I could deal with...and I am still not totally happy with it.


----------



## AlexJPA

POD HDX PRO 2.6 + AMT new IR loader


----------



## daedae

Stachu said:


> As far as i know new "old" models were "touched" to meet HD standard, but nothing drastic.



The impression I got from the discussion on the L6 forum is that Insane, Big Bottom, Variaced Plexi, Purge, Aggro, Smash, Octone, and Acoustic are all the same old models just because people wanted them, not updated at all.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Man. Blending the Big Bottom amp with something like the Treadplate or Uber model. Christ.


----------



## lewis

Slightly annoyed its a pack you have to buy.

i have the pod hd pro. Love it and been using it with an ir loader. I also use podfarm anf only just bought the full pack on that. So im going to have to shell out again to get them on my pro. Tbh considering how forgotten about the HD series seems to be, any update i expected to be free good will gesture. 
Whilst im happy its finally getting newer updates, im reallh not about the price for amps again. Especially when 3 months ago i paid this for podfarms full package.

they rwally should allow free access if you have already bought it before.


----------



## Stachu

daedae said:


> The impression I got from the discussion on the L6 forum is that Insane, Big Bottom, Variaced Plexi, Purge, Aggro, Smash, Octone, and Acoustic are all the same old models just because people wanted them, not updated at all.



I think you're right, but only real comparison will tell. For now all these new and new "old" amps are big unknow for me (nothing ground breaking i guess). 
Anyway if for ex. 5150 will be decent and AMT IR loader price fair - who knows, maybe i'll hit for those. 

Or maybe ill wait for what Revalver ACT Profiler will bring..
Or maybe POD HD+metal pack+AMT will be close to the cost of Amplifire..or maybe Amplifire is overrated..
Or maybe Peavey 6505 20W..
Or maybe rumors about the two companies working on their modelers prove to be correct?

Jizzzz i don't know, demos and comparisons we need.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Stachu said:


> I think you're right, but only real comparison will tell. For now all these new and new "old" amps are big unknow for me (nothing ground breaking i guess).
> Anyway if for ex. 5150 will be decent and AMT IR loader price fair - who knows, maybe i'll hit for those.
> 
> Or maybe ill wait for what Revalver ACT Profiler will bring..
> Or maybe POD HD+metal pack+AMT will be close to the cost of Amplifire..or maybe Amplifire is overrated..
> Or maybe Peavey 6505 20W..
> Or maybe rumors about the two companies working on their modelers prove to be correct?
> 
> Jizzzz i don't know, demos and comparisons we need.



Speaking of Revalver, I have Revalver 4 that I bought a week or so ago and need to get around to trying it again, because when I initially tried it, it was ....ing up and closing out every 20 minutes or so. If it keeps doing that, I'm probably gonna have to deal with Peavey and insist I get my money back because that's pretty unacceptable.


----------



## SjPedro

I am looking forward to that global EQ but as previously stated around here, if it's percentual this is going to be a big slap in the face of everyone that has been requesting this feature. 
maybe this amp buy pack strategy is to see if people go for it... I am thinking that if people do go for it maybe in the future we'll get other packs with other amps (still rooting for Mesa Mark IV crunch and leads) . I guess the price of the units themselves isn't enough to keep the engineers working on this fed, so I guess that seems fair...but the asking price is probably too high
If they turn the Hd500 and higher to something like a POD farm and you can get the amps that you want maybe this will refresh the life of our beloved effects unit. 
Although I am a it skeptical at this point because of the launch of that new Firehawk Fx unit.... but what the hell....i am still hopeful!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

SjPedro said:


> I am looking forward to that global EQ but as previously stated around here, if it's percentual this is going to be a big slap in the face of everyone that has been requesting this feature.
> maybe this amp buy pack strategy is to see if people go for it... I am thinking that if people do go for it maybe in the future we'll get other packs with other amps (still rooting for Mesa Mark IV crunch and leads) . I guess the price of the units themselves isn't enough to keep the engineers working on this fed, so I guess that seems fair...but the asking price is probably too high
> If they turn the Hd500 and higher to something like a POD farm and you can get the amps that you want maybe this will refresh the life of our beloved effects unit.
> Although I am a it skeptical at this point because of the launch of that new Firehawk Fx unit.... but what the hell....i am still hopeful!



The way I see it, the Firehawk is in no way replacement or improvement to the HD series. What worries me is that in this past 1 or 2 years, Line 6 has released products aimed for the average working man who wants to spend 15 minutes of joy fooling around with his guitar, his plug-n-play floor board and change effects with his ipad or smart phone. Firehawk seems an improvement of the FX100, mixing HD models with XT and Farm models. Maybe that's the only good thing of the Firehawk, having the possibility to have pretty much all HD/Farm models compared to the HD500, but I don't see that mentions the possibility to change the chain order and things like that.

In fact, there's a comparison where is very clear that the HD500 is a professional tool whereas the Firehawk is aimed towards the home user:



> POD HD500X I like editing my tones on a PC or Mac I go for complex tones with the sound of lots of outboard gear and pedals I&#8217;m all about creating tones from scratch I love to spend hours perfecting my tones I gig a ton I want lots of footswitches and knobs I prefer my own tones&#8212;the fewer presets the better I need pro connections including advanced MIDI configurations Learn more about POD HD500X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIREHAWK FX I want to use my iOS or Android device to edit tones I&#8217;m into a streamlined guitar rig I usually start with an existing tone or preset, then tweak from there I&#8217;m looking for a fast and easy way to get the sound I want I mostly play at a practice space, recording studio, or church Just give me the essentials I want access to a huge library of tones I like to keep it simple Learn more about Firehawk FX


Having said this, I still feel Line 6 is aiming towards the average home user who likes to fool around and record sometimes. I know some of you may not think this way, but I think the HD500 is a professional tool and it's been used by professionals for years. It's sad to see Line 6 going this way and that's why probably many POD users have fled to other modelers like AXE FX and such. I know their releasing 2.6 firmware and more amps (paid), but I think they're just doing it to stop our complaints on this matter.

I think Line 6 was still on time until last year to start releasing updates more often; in fact, Line 6 were one of the pioneers in doing this with their hardware. Maybe they don't think free updates means money, but I think it does and would have raised their HD500X sales a great deal. Even if it's not in the same league that AXE FX, they would have sold good because their modelers cost less and not everyone has the money to buy AXE FX.

To finish this, I think I've lost the hope that Line 6 do this. They have taken a path and they will not go back. I'll keep using my excellent HD500, but when I find something that fills my needs and I have the money for it, it'll be time to change. And I don't think Line 6 can deliver the next modeler where you can change EVERY setting, chain or whatever you want to do.


----------



## Digital Igloo

SjPedro said:


> I am looking forward to that global EQ but as previously stated around here, if it's percentual this is going to be a big slap in the face of everyone that has been requesting this feature.


Loud and clear, my friend. Global EQ will absolutely, positively be in dB and Hz/kHz, or I'll stab myself in the face.


Five bandssweepable low cut, fully parametric low/mid/high, and a sweepable high cut
From the Setup > Global EQ screen, press ENTER to bypass/enable
Applied globally to all setlists and presets


----------



## Digital Igloo

daedae said:


> The impression I got from the discussion on the L6 forum is that Insane, Big Bottom, Variaced Plexi, Purge, Aggro, Smash, Octone, and Acoustic are all the same old models just because people wanted them, not updated at all.


Correctwe didn't want any surprises. You may have a bit more control now with HD, but they should sound the same (just with slightly better A/D/A conversion and op amps, of course).


----------



## Alice AKW

Question: Are the low/high cuts shelfs or low pass/high pass? And can you give ranges for the parametric bands?


----------



## Digital Igloo

Alice AKW said:


> Question: Are the low/high cuts shelfs or low pass/high pass? And can you give ranges for the parametric bands?


They're HPF and LPF, but way too many people we asked didn't know what those meant, so we're calling them Low Cut and High Cut.

*Low Cut:* 20 Hz ~ 1 kHz (sweepable)
*Low:* 20 Hz ~ 495 Hz (fully parametric)
*Mid:* 125 Hz ~ 8 kHz (fully parametric)
*High:* 500 Hz ~ 18 kHz (fully parametric)
*High Cut:* 1 kHz ~ 18 kHz (sweepable)


----------



## Alice AKW

Digital Igloo said:


> They're HPF and LPF, but way too many people we asked didn't know what those meant, so we're calling them Low Cut and High Cut.
> 
> *Low Cut:* 20 Hz ~ 1 kHz (sweepable)
> *Low:* 20 Hz ~ 495 Hz (fully parametric)
> *Mid:* 125 Hz ~ 8 kHz (fully parametric)
> *High:* 500 Hz ~ 18 kHz (fully parametric)
> *High Cut:* 1 kHz ~ 18 kHz (sweepable)



LOVE how much overlap there is in the parametric bands! Can't wait for the update!


----------



## lewis

Digital Igloo said:


> They're HPF and LPF, but way too many people we asked didn't know what those meant, so we're calling them Low Cut and High Cut.
> 
> *Low Cut:* 20 Hz ~ 1 kHz (sweepable)
> *Low:* 20 Hz ~ 495 Hz (fully parametric)
> *Mid:* 125 Hz ~ 8 kHz (fully parametric)
> *High:* 500 Hz ~ 18 kHz (fully parametric)
> *High Cut:* 1 kHz ~ 18 kHz (sweepable)



Hell Yeah!!!.  cant wait for this and the Peavey 5150 even if the amp pack costs more money!!!.

Good call on not using percentages lol


----------



## BrutalExorcist

I've been eyeballing the Pod HD series for awhile but haven't been able to justify the purchase as of now. I am very impressed with the model packs coming out though, even if they do cost a few bucks.

I discovered a trick which works for me in the Pod series which I'm surprised I didn't discover years ago. I had a few Pod x3's, then got away from digital some time back in favor of tube amps. Now I have a prized tube preamp that feels like it wants to run into a tube power amp, but I can't justify purchasing a tube poweramp and cabinet due to budget and practicality. I discovered recently that the tube preamp patch on a Behringer V-amp 3 (Pod 2.0 equivalent) feels a lot like a neutral tube amp when driven, so I piped my actual tube preamp into the V-amp on tube preamp setting with a cab simulation, and the feel is stunning for a quiet home setup. Actual tube preamp -> sim tube preamp indeed makes no sense on paper, but it works, and I have an awesome hybrid rig now.

Of course, recently I discover that there was a Line 6 Tube Preamp setting on the Pod x3, which I'm assuming was the successor to the Tube Preamp setting on the Pod 2.0. Knowing what I know now, I definitely would have held on to the x3 for that patch. On the HD series, I know there's a vintage pre available as an effect, but no amp model as such. With the development Line 6 is doing, it'd be awesome to see the Line 6 Tube Preamp introduced as a patch again. If I saw that, I'd definitely purchase a Pod HD plus whatever model pack it came in.

Obviously though, Line 6 has to decide what's profitable for them to pursue, and I'm only one guy out of the tens of thousands worth of potential customers. Still, I have my eye on the series and am excited to see if such a setting is in the works.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Tired_Wrist said:


> I've been eyeballing the Pod HD series for awhile but haven't been able to justify the purchase as of now. I am very impressed with the model packs coming out though, even if they do cost a few bucks.
> 
> I discovered a trick which works for me in the Pod series which I'm surprised I didn't discover years ago. I had a few Pod x3's, then got away from digital some time back in favor of tube amps. Now I have a prized tube preamp that feels like it wants to run into a tube power amp, but I can't justify purchasing a tube poweramp and cabinet due to budget and practicality. I discovered recently that the tube preamp patch on a Behringer V-amp 3 (Pod 2.0 equivalent) feels a lot like a neutral tube amp when driven, so I piped my actual tube preamp into the V-amp on tube preamp setting with a cab simulation, and the feel is stunning for a quiet home setup. Actual tube preamp -> sim tube preamp indeed makes no sense on paper, but it works, and I have an awesome hybrid rig now.
> 
> Of course, recently I discover that there was a Line 6 Tube Preamp setting on the Pod x3, which I'm assuming was the successor to the Tube Preamp setting on the Pod 2.0. Knowing what I know now, I definitely would have held on to the x3 for that patch. On the HD series, I know there's a vintage pre available as an effect, but no amp model as such. With the development Line 6 is doing, it'd be awesome to see the Line 6 Tube Preamp introduced as a patch again. If I saw that, I'd definitely purchase a Pod HD plus whatever model pack it came in.
> 
> Obviously though, Line 6 has to decide what's profitable for them to pursue, and I'm only one guy out of the tens of thousands worth of potential customers. Still, I have my eye on the series and am excited to see if such a setting is in the works.



Well, there's a vintage tube preamp available as an effect, and all HD amp models have a preamp only model as well. Maybe those can be useful to you.


----------



## daedae

Digital Igloo said:


> Correctwe didn't want any surprises. You may have a bit more control now with HD, but they should sound the same (just with slightly better A/D/A conversion and op amps, of course).



Hey, DI is posting here so now I can stop copy/pasting everything he/she says from the L6 forum!


----------



## that short guy

Did I miss it somewhere or has there been a release date and cost for the bundles released yet?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

that short guy said:


> Did I miss it somewhere or has there been a release date and cost for the bundles released yet?



Bundles are $49 per amp pack. Not sure about the release date though.


----------



## Digital Igloo

that short guy said:


> Did I miss it somewhere or has there been a release date and cost for the bundles released yet?


Metal and Vintage Packs are $49 each; Bass Pack is $29. We hope to release 2.6 for POD HD500X and HD Pro X in late March, with support for HD500, HD Pro, and HD (Bean) shortly thereafter.


----------



## that short guy

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Bundles are $49 per amp pack. Not sure about the release date though.





Digital Igloo said:


> Metal and Vintage Packs are $49 each; Bass Pack is $29. We hope to release 2.6 for POD HD500X and HD Pro X in late March, with support for HD500, HD Pro, and HD (Bean) shortly thereafter.



Thanks guys, y'all are awesome.


----------



## Tony21

hey guys, recently picked up an hd 500x, looking for some input on a quality power amp for practice and live use. I've always used tube amps (running through a Madison Divinty now) and i'm assuming that's still the route to take for a quality power amp, I've been out of touch with the gear world for years now though so maybe SS has made comparable advancements? I'll be running it through a Vader 2x12 that I'm hoping to fill with V30s in the near future, but as of now it is stock (Eminence). thanks!!


----------



## guitarfreak1387

Two quick questions.

I'm using my 500 in front of my orange tiny terror (sweet pairing btw) iv got the orange set to be clean (vol max with gain turned up till I get slight breakup then back it off a tad), where should I be putting the tone knob for neutral use with other patches so I'm not constantly adjusting from patch to patch?

Second question. Knob 4 is acting strange. If I'm adjusting settings I'll be turning it up and it will go up a few then suddenly drop dramatically to a lower setting making it very difficult to fine tune settings. Normally I'd hook up to my computer and do a reset and see if that is the problem but my usb input is busted, so that option is out.

Is there anything else I can do to fix this?

All help appreciated.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

guitarfreak1387 said:


> Knob 4 is acting strange. If I'm adjusting settings I'll be turning it up and it will go up a few then suddenly drop dramatically to a lower setting making it very difficult to fine tune settings.



My HD pro does this too, but I always figured it was built in on purpose so that you could scroll through parameters like milliseconds on delays much easier. *Shrug* Also, I've reset my HD a few times (not to solve this "issue" exactly) but that didn't make it stop happening.


----------



## Chi

Totally forgot to post this here, a little improvisation play-around with one of my clean, sitar-ish patches on the bean.



Edit: Forgot to include the patch download, here 'ya go! https://www.dropbox.com/s/fovsat62dam21ee/Chi's Sitar wDelay.hbe?dl=0


----------



## Electric Wizard

Alice AKW said:


> Could whoever is responsible for that please come forward so I can rep you back? That made me laugh a mighty bit.


 That was me. I'm poking around in this thread again because I just got a really sweet deal on a 500x today. Congratulations, you broke me. 
Well you and particle verb. Sweet particle verb, be mine again.


----------



## Alice AKW

I'm partial to the octoverb. 

As is apparent...

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/the-legend-of-zelda-song-of-healing-arrangement[/sc]


----------



## kamello

Alice AKW said:


> I'm partial to the octoverb.
> 
> As is apparent...
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/the-legend-of-zelda-song-of-healing-arrangement[/sc]



it sounds beautiful! 

Particle Verb and Octo-verb?, could you go a bit more in detail Alice ?


----------



## Alice AKW

I just used the octoverb with a healthy mix and a rather long reverb tail  Other than that my standard clean tone. Rhythm is the bridge of my RG7421PB and the lead is the neck

On the topic of POD stuff... new vid with my current rhythm patch


----------



## Pan3optic3on

http://youtu.be/cABi6oROHCk

Line 6 HD500, latest firmware with Two notes wall of sound III cabinet simulator plugin. No eq on the tracks at all apart from the actual Line 6 amp model.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The guitars sound great, but the drums sound off to me for some reason.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Alice AKW said:


> On the topic of POD stuff... new vid with my current rhythm patch



Hey Alice, I was wondering, do you use the POD's cab sims or third party sims in your DAW? 

I'm thinking of experimenting with third party sims for high gain patches, since I'm never fully satisfied with the POD's sims. Then again, I mainly use the pre's for live and only record for simple demo purposes.


----------



## Alice AKW

I use the XXL v30 with the resonance at 30% with the SM57 off axis with some heavy post EQ


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I didn't use the HD500 much when I had the time to to toy with it, but without tweaking, the XXL was surprisingly nice sounding. Not as good as the VSTs I use, but it was decent. Would still prefer to get an IR loader because of the variety and better sounds.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The guitars sound great, but the drums sound off to me for some reason.



The drums are temporary, its been an evolving idea while learning to use reaper.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Alice AKW said:


> I use the XXL v30 with the resonance at 30% with the SM57 off axis with some heavy post EQ



Would you care to share your post EQ settings? I rarely use post EQ really, mostly just noise gate/screamer/compressor/EQ/amp.


----------



## Alice AKW

Well I'm a producer as well as a guitar player, so it's a bit finnicky at times 

My post EQ goes like this:

Parametric EQ: 65% Frequency, 60% Q, and Gain at 30%
Studio EQ: 240hz and 5000hz, -5 db on each
Mid focus: both Q's at 50, hi pass at 40%, low pass at 65%, Gain at 60%

Your mileage may vary, and I encourage you to play around with the EQ and find what sounds better to you.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Alice AKW said:


> Well I'm a producer as well as a guitar player, so it's a bit finnicky at times
> 
> My post EQ goes like this:
> 
> Parametric EQ: 65% Frequency, 60% Q, and Gain at 30%
> Studio EQ: 240hz and 5000hz, -5 db on each
> Mid focus: both Q's at 50, hi pass at 40%, low pass at 65%, Gain at 60%
> 
> Your mileage may vary, and I encourage you to play around with the EQ and find what sounds better to you.



Thanks, I'll give it a try later on. No harm in block heavy patches for recording


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Anyone using a few different models for main rhythm tone at gigs? For my main rhythm, i've always just used Treadplate with varying levels of gain, but thinking about adding the Engl and Soldano into the mix for a few songs. I worry that even if the levels are identical, the different sound of the amps will make the perceived volume different, throwing off the live mix. Anyone tried this, if so how did it go?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Why would you do any post EQ'ing on your signal chain for recording? That seems like the point of mixing.


----------



## kamello

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Why would you do any post EQ'ing on your signal chain for recording? That seems like the point of mixing.



this is more of a way of _aproaching_ recording, but most engineers will always try to achieve the best posible source tone to keep the post EQ at a minium




VBCheeseGrater said:


> Anyone using a few different models for main rhythm tone at gigs? For my main rhythm, i've always just used Treadplate with varying levels of gain, but thinking about adding the Engl and Soldano into the mix for a few songs. I worry that even if the levels are identical, the different sound of the amps will make the perceived volume different, throwing off the live mix. Anyone tried this, if so how did it go?



the stuff I play live doesn't demand it, so I keep it simple just with the ENGL, but when I played covers in school then hell yeah, I used all the spectrum of tones in the POD. Damn those were fun gigs
now, the Treadplate in particular _might_ give you some trouble in this regard, the way the mids and low-end of that amp react has a pretty distinct character compared to other amps. I would give the L6 Elektric or the Ubershall a try though, since they have a very present low-end too




Alice AKW said:


> Well I'm a producer as well as a guitar player, so it's a bit finnicky at times
> 
> My post EQ goes like this:
> 
> Parametric EQ: 65% Frequency, 60% Q, and Gain at 30%
> Studio EQ: 240hz and 5000hz, -5 db on each
> Mid focus: both Q's at 50, hi pass at 40%, low pass at 65%, Gain at 60%
> 
> Your mileage may vary, and I encourage you to play around with the EQ and find what sounds better to you.




Alice knows her shit  (and plus 1000 on your last sentence, I use the exact same EQ's most of the time, but with partially different settings. Btw, try scooping 500 Hz instead of 240 in the studio EQ, that gives you an awesome lo-mid growl in the hi-gain patches)


----------



## Alice AKW

I find the 500hz range doesn't tame as much of the boominess that I like with the cut at 240. That's mainly there so that palm mutes don't overdrive the signal too much, which thus negates a lot of the need for a compressor.


----------



## kamello

hey guys, bit of a shameless plug (as most of this was made using VST's), but the lead around 3:00 here was made using the POD HD

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/emiliosfeir/dearly-beloved-wip[/SC]


here is the thread I made for it
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...ent-clean-guitar-piano-shreddy-heavy-etc.html


----------



## Alice AKW

I'm digging it! Lead tone is nice and airy, that arrangement with some professional production would slay.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

kamello said:


> the stuff I play live doesn't demand it, so I keep it simple just with the ENGL, but when I played covers in school then hell yeah, I used all the spectrum of tones in the POD. Damn those were fun gigs
> now, the Treadplate in particular _might_ give you some trouble in this regard, the way the mids and low-end of that amp react has a pretty distinct character compared to other amps. I would give the L6 Elektric or the Ubershall a try though, since they have a very present low-end too




Thanks man! Yeah for Treadplate I have the mids somewhere around 95% - and that's with a V30 real-life cabinet so i have it pretty mid heavy. But i'm NOT using the mid focus or boost so it's not way overboard. I have the Engl and Soldano Lead in a couple banks now so next practice/gig i'm going to give them a whirl and see how it sounds.

This is kinda leading up to the upcoming firmware with new models - definitely want to try the 5150!


----------



## kamello

Alice AKW said:


> I'm digging it! Lead tone is nice and airy, that arrangement with some professional production would slay.



thanks a lot!, and it would be nice to hear a bit more detailed opinion in the production if you got the time , I feel that I've improved my skills in that regard a LOT during the last few months, but I still can't get the pro level I want. 

some of the stuff that I identify as ''in need of more work'' are; my drum processing, my mastering chain, that sometimes I get my bass levels waaaaay too high (not the case here, I hope), and something in the general Freq spectrum of my mixes that just sounds _amateur-ish_


----------



## that short guy

Hey guys it's been a long as time since I've contributed anything to this thread so I figured I'd see what you guys think of the bass tone I've been working on. I recently decided I hated my old one and started working on this and I'm fairly happy with it. It's in the ball park of what I want sonically now I just need to do some fine tweaking. let me know what you think. it has two parts, the first is played with a pick and the 2nd is played finger/slap style (very sloppy I might add, I'm not really a bass player lol)

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/bass-tone-test-1[/SC]


----------



## ambler3

Been messing around with my POD lately using the cab sims, an unusual thing given that I pretty much 100% play with a power amp and 2x12 V30 cab.

The results were interesting, I found trying to put POD cabs in my power amp patches, and none of the cabs would give a workable sound. 
It's interesting how different the EQing on a Poweramp-Cab patch is to a direct patch, a bit of a shame that I can't throw a cab into the patch and instantly get a similar sound.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ambler3 said:


> Been messing around with my POD lately using the cab sims, an unusual thing given that I pretty much 100% play with a power amp and 2x12 V30 cab.
> 
> The results were interesting, I found trying to put POD cabs in my power amp patches, and none of the cabs would give a workable sound.
> It's interesting how different the EQing on a Poweramp-Cab patch is to a direct patch, a bit of a shame that I can't throw a cab into the patch and instantly get a similar sound.



Are you using preamp only models on the pod?


----------



## ambler3

On one patch, which is a Slo overdrive trying to emulate a 6505. The others (J45, Treadplate) are full amp models.


----------



## Matx

Description teaser of new firmware with optional amp packs to download (not free I'm sure)
Line 6 :: POD Firmware Update :: Overview

Anyone have an inkling as to whether this will be for pod hd, or just the "HD ... X" series? I'd hate to have to upgrade, but I'd really love that 5150 model.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Earlier in the thread I believe it was said it works for everything except the HD300 and HD400. 

And they're not free. $50 for the 2 guitar packs (each) and $30 for the bass pack. The global EQ is free.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Earlier in the thread I believe it was said it works for everything except the HD300 and HD400.
> 
> And they're not free. $50 for the 2 guitar packs (each) and $30 for the bass pack. The global EQ is free.



Or $100 for all three if I remember right.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That's also an option, yeah.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Or $100 for all three if I remember right.



My goodness, that's rather steep...Not really worth it IMO.


----------



## lewis

ZeroS1gnol said:


> My goodness, that's rather steep...Not really worth it IMO.



It SHOULD be Free imo. We have had no support, or updates for this product considering its "Flagship". And how do we get repaid for the custom?. Yet more expense.

I want that 5150 and the older models (Big Bottom etc) But Ive already have to pay for these packs before on Podfarm etc (recently at that) and I just feel this is a rip off.

Im going to save my money and buy a Kemper instead, Atleast whatever version of the Kemper you have, you get continuous updates, regular feedback via the website posted by users which the company listen too (reflected in updates) and once you buy the unit everything else after that (from the company) is free etc and your custom seems to be taken more seriously.

Ive really enjoyed my Pod and yes I would like the extra amps, but after everything Ive given to line 6
(Ux1, Line 6 Spider III Combo amp, Full package Podfarm, Pod HD Pro and more recently the Vetta II HD head), I really feel like this update which took way too long to put out, is a slap in the face with the charge of the amp packs.


----------



## prozak

lewis said:


> It SHOULD be Free imo. We have had no support, or updates for this product considering its "Flagship". And how do we get repaid for the custom?. Yet more expense.
> 
> I want that 5150 and the older models (Big Bottom etc) But Ive already have to pay for these packs before on Podfarm etc (recently at that) and I just feel this is a rip off.
> 
> Im going to save my money and buy a Kemper instead, Atleast whatever version of the Kemper you have, you get continuous updates, regular feedback via the website posted by users which the company listen too (reflected in updates) and once you buy the unit everything else after that (from the company) is free etc and your custom seems to be taken more seriously.
> 
> Ive really enjoyed my Pod and yes I would like the extra amps, but after everything Ive given to line 6
> (Ux1, Line 6 Spider III Combo amp, Full package Podfarm, Pod HD Pro and more recently the Vetta II HD head), I really feel like this update which took way too long to put out, is a slap in the face with the charge of the amp packs.



Couldn't agree more man. I'm really in love with my HD500 but I don't think I'll ever buy another Line 6 product, only becouse of that miserable support and charging us for something that's expected to be free.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

lewis said:


> It SHOULD be Free imo. We have had no support, or updates for this product considering its "Flagship". And how do we get repaid for the custom?. Yet more expense.
> 
> I want that 5150 and the older models (Big Bottom etc) But Ive already have to pay for these packs before on Podfarm etc (recently at that) and I just feel this is a rip off.
> 
> Im going to save my money and buy a Kemper instead, Atleast whatever version of the Kemper you have, you get continuous updates, regular feedback via the website posted by users which the company listen too (reflected in updates) and once you buy the unit everything else after that (from the company) is free etc and your custom seems to be taken more seriously.
> 
> Ive really enjoyed my Pod and yes I would like the extra amps, but after everything Ive given to line 6
> (Ux1, Line 6 Spider III Combo amp, Full package Podfarm, Pod HD Pro and more recently the Vetta II HD head), I really feel like this update which took way too long to put out, is a slap in the face with the charge of the amp packs.



+1, I'm not giving L6 any more money and I've just been living with my POD until I have enough $$$ for another solution.


----------



## eastguitar

Hi friends

This is a video of my band Element. We use Line6 POD HD Pro and POD HD500. Without amps and cabinets, directly to the mixer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4wlj8iv7VQ

Thanks!!!


----------



## prozak

eastguitar said:


> Hi friends
> 
> This is a video of my band Element. We use Line6 POD HD Pro and POD HD500. Without amps and cabinets, directly to the mixer.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4wlj8iv7VQ
> 
> Thanks!!!



Pre-recorded bass guitar pwnage : )


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

lewis said:


> It SHOULD be Free imo. We have had no support, or updates for this product considering its "Flagship". And how do we get repaid for the custom?. Yet more expense.
> 
> I want that 5150 and the older models (Big Bottom etc) But Ive already have to pay for these packs before on Podfarm etc (recently at that) and I just feel this is a rip off.
> 
> Im going to save my money and buy a Kemper instead, Atleast whatever version of the Kemper you have, you get continuous updates, regular feedback via the website posted by users which the company listen too (reflected in updates) and once you buy the unit everything else after that (from the company) is free etc and your custom seems to be taken more seriously.
> 
> Ive really enjoyed my Pod and yes I would like the extra amps, but after everything Ive given to line 6
> (Ux1, Line 6 Spider III Combo amp, Full package Podfarm, Pod HD Pro and more recently the Vetta II HD head), I really feel like this update which took way too long to put out, is a slap in the face with the charge of the amp packs.



Whats really crazy about it is that it's just a couple of X3 models (which I already own as well btw). So just rehashing of old software, I can't possibly imagine this needed a lot of development. Possibly only thing anyone is interested in from the metal pack is the 5150 model.


----------



## RustInPeace

Just bought a HD500x. Where do I start?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RustInPeace said:


> Just bought a HD500x. Where do I start?



Update following the proper update procedures in Line 6 forums. Then google Meambobbo's tone guide.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

RustInPeace said:


> Just bought a HD500x. Where do I start?



The manual, silly...(and what the other guy said)


----------



## Alice AKW

Then yap at me when you need some help


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Meambobbo's Line 6 POD HD guide


----------



## eastguitar

Hi friends!!

This is a new video of Elements using Line6 POD HD Pro and POD HD500.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4wlj8iv7VQ

Thanks!!


----------



## daedae

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Whats really crazy about it is that it's just a couple of X3 models (which I already own as well btw). So just rehashing of old software, I can't possibly imagine this needed a lot of development. Possibly only thing anyone is interested in from the metal pack is the 5150 model.



Except that it's not just a couple of X3 models. There are some X3 models, that they ported directly because people wanted them, but there are also legitimately new HD models (the 5150, shiva, and the new JCM800 in the metal pack for instance).

I can understand both sides of the discussion on whether the packs should be paid. On the one hand, Fractal seems to have set the bar high by regularly releasing free updates with more models, while L6 only added a couple for free earlier in the HD series' lifetime I guess. Not sure if the Kemper is really a good comparison (which somebody else made) because of the ability to do 3rd party models that can be either paid or free. On the other hand, unless L6 had promised free and continuous lifetime updates for the HD series, it's a fair statement to say you bought (or should have bought) the HD based on it being a fair price for what it could do for you when you bought it, not based on what you expected to get in the future.

I'm on the fence about getting the packs...I don't play out and so my POD basically collects dust between sporadic jam sessions, because it's much easier for me to just record DIs and use VST amps. (Meanwhile, with my gear lust I would rather get an Axe FX just to say I have one...)


----------



## RustInPeace

Couple days in and im really digging this unit. I havent spent too much time sculpting a good high gain tone, as I've been trying to dial it in to use with my 5153, but it sounds much better overall then the last pod I had some years ago.

Alice, do you have any patches you would care to share? I'd like to see how you set them up.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

daedae said:


> Except that it's not just a couple of X3 models. There are some X3 models, that they ported directly because people wanted them, but there are also legitimately new HD models (the 5150, shiva, and the new JCM800 in the metal pack for instance).



You sure about the 5150 model being new? That was already on the X3, so I guess that's also ported.


----------



## Stachu

ZeroS1gnol said:


> You sure about the 5150 model being new? That was already on the X3, so I guess that's also ported.



Brand new, fo sho!


----------



## prozak

Selling new amp models without their dedicated cab sims is so wrong and silly!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Cue Line 6 going "But we thought everyone used cab IR's..."


----------



## prozak

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Cue Line 6 going "But we thought everyone used cab IR's..."



Wouldn't be surprised at all.


----------



## Ericjutsu

no apparently they think no ones uses IRs. I remember reading a thread on the line6 forum about adding an IR loader in the HD series and that's basically what they said.... Would make the Pods sooo much better if they did that though.


----------



## lewis

Ericjutsu said:


> no apparently they think no ones uses IRs. I remember reading a thread on the line6 forum about adding an IR loader in the HD series and that's basically what they said.... Would make the Pods sooo much better if they did that though.



it would more than double there usefulness imo. The day I bought my Pod HD Pro was the day I started using 3rd Party IRs. I was never going to rely on the shockingly bog standard Line 6 cabs. Unreal that Free IRs are better than Line 6s


----------



## Ericjutsu

I was hoping for a new cab or a redone mesa cab in the new model packs. Even if their new amp models are good, the cabs are so bad it won't matter.


----------



## RustInPeace

So im pretty disappointed with the tone suck running 4cm on my 5153. I mean it sounds pretty decent... but definitely gets a blanket over the amp effect.. I DONT LIKE THIS. I have tried messing with adding EQ's in and trying to find the highs it sucks out..

Man I might be taking this thing back


----------



## op1e

^ You sir might be better served with an 1101 

Transparent as a G Major
Dozen or so OD/Dist
HAS an 800/5150
Or just get it as an IR Loader and rack mount overdrive for your POD.

I took my HD500 back after 20 days. I like to use real amps live and it was always better straight into a power section or ss power amp. Maybe keep it as a secondary rig when ya just wanna show up with a rack and a cab.


----------



## Electric Wizard

lewis said:


> Unreal that Free IRs are better than Line 6s


No kidding. I know that people can sound great with the stock cabs, but it takes so much EQing that I lack the knowledge or patience for. I just tried out using IRs last week, and all that effort is basically done for me. No hours of tweaking or 4 EQ blocks to sound decent.



Ericjutsu said:


> no apparently they think no ones uses IRs. I remember reading a thread on the line6 forum about adding an IR loader in the HD series and that's basically what they said.... Would make the Pods sooo much better if they did that though.


I was reading a debate about this same topic the other day on TGP and one person brought up the idea that maybe loading third party IRs is just not possible for some reason with the Pod's software. It could be that there's an actual limitation like that, which L6 doesn't want to be open about because it reveals something about how their modeling works.

I hope that it's actually something like that because otherwise it's pretty shitty to pretend that nobody wants IR loading. I'm betting that "nobody asking for it" comes down to many people not knowing what it is. I certainly didn't know enough to ask for the cab DEPs, but when they came out I experimented and was glad they did. I bet IRs would be the same.


----------



## InCasinoOut

So I just started using cab IRs for the first time since I picked up a Scarlett 2i4, and the difference in tone is amazing! Anybody have any specific amp and cab combinations you're liking? Right now my favorite is the ENGL through Catharsis s-preshigh. Ballsy, and soooo much easier to get a usable tone.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

s-preshigh is a pretty good starting point.


----------



## prozak

Stock cabs are not that bad, yes you need to do some pre or post eq-ing to even out your sound. Also, dual cabing is a great thing, unfortunately only 4 of them work for me (hiwatt, engl, tread, uber). Finding the right spot between them is crucial, and takes some time. I don't want any 3rd party software outside the POD. Tweak, tweak and forget about Ola's or someone's else custom IRs, they even sound shitty to me. Take your time and make some sick dual cab tones, there are already tons of them out there. You guys are just way too picky nowadays ffs....


----------



## Axe Cop

Maybe you guys can help me make a decision. I'm looking for a new modeler and unfortunately I live too far away from a big city + new baby so I can't get out.

I don't djent and mostly play standard/eb/drop db. I play a lot of thrashish type metal and stuff like the haunted and Alice in chains.

Im trying to decide if I should try a pod HD bean if I can find one or an eleven rack. I don't use many effects outside of boost/delay/verb/chorus.


----------



## Alice AKW

You can get great rock tones with the POD HD, though I'm finding it takes a producer's ear to draw the best out of it.


----------



## daedae

Electric Wizard said:


> No kidding. I know that people can sound great with the stock cabs, but it takes so much EQing that I lack the knowledge or patience for. I just tried out using IRs last week, and all that effort is basically done for me. No hours of tweaking or 4 EQ blocks to sound decent.
> 
> 
> I was reading a debate about this same topic the other day on TGP and one person brought up the idea that maybe loading third party IRs is just not possible for some reason with the Pod's software. It could be that there's an actual limitation like that, which L6 doesn't want to be open about because it reveals something about how their modeling works.
> 
> I hope that it's actually something like that because otherwise it's pretty shitty to pretend that nobody wants IR loading. I'm betting that "nobody asking for it" comes down to many people not knowing what it is. I certainly didn't know enough to ask for the cab DEPs, but when they came out I experimented and was glad they did. I bet IRs would be the same.



This was the answer Digital_Igloo gave on the L6 forum last summer:



> The HD's cabs are indeed based on convolution, but we didn't just slap an XXX-point IR in there. There's a lot of clever tweaking, filtering, and optimization to get the most out of our cabs (perhaps akin to what Cliff does with AxeFX II's Ultra Res IRswithin the confines of HDbut I'm not sure), and unfortunately, there's no easy way to apply the same process to third-party or user IRs. Hence, there's no way for third-party IRs to take up the same DSP resources as the stock cabs.


...


> It's not that it's impossible to add IR support to POD HD; just that user or third-party IRs can't be quickly or easily processed in such a way that they'd use the same amount of DSP as our stock cabs. We also have to understand the impact of supporting a new type of block that may use over half of a tone's DSP (at the expense of amp blocks, effects blocks, and dual paths). It's not just a technical issueit's also a usability issue.


(Any Plans For Custom Ir Functionality? - Page 3 - POD HD - Line 6 Community)

So the short of it appears to be that the POD uses IRs, but they are optimized (for some definition of optimized) based on their DSP limits, and it's "possible" but incredibly impractical to support generic user IRs on the existing devices.


----------



## Mike

Someone needs to jailbreak that mofo lol


----------



## Forrest_H

Mike said:


> Someone needs to jailbreak that mofo lol



Indeed they do. I think the "craziest" 3rd party app written for the PODs was the POD patch converter


----------



## Electric Wizard

daedae said:


> So the short of it appears to be that the POD uses IRs, but they are optimized (for some definition of optimized) based on their DSP limits, and it's "possible" but incredibly impractical to support generic user IRs on the existing devices.


 Interesting, thanks for digging that up. 

I can see more where they're coming from. At the same time Digital Igloo's statement;


> We also have to understand the impact of supporting a new type of block that may use over half of a tone's DSP (at the expense of amp blocks, effects blocks, and dual paths).


strikes me as a bit ironic because it seems like some people are already using up half the DSP anyways in the form of dual cabs and EQs because they don't like the stock stuff.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'm not shooting down the idea, but I felt like using IRs in Reaper was a lot less of an improvement than it was on the X3 stuff. Improvement nonetheless, but the % of improvement over the tone was more like 5% while the X3 stuff was closer to 42%.


----------



## Digital Igloo

Ericjutsu said:


> no apparently they think no ones uses IRs. I remember reading a thread on the line6 forum about adding an IR loader in the HD series and that's basically what they said.... Would make the Pods sooo much better if they did that though.


"No one using IRs" is strong, but if you factor in all current and potential POD customers (not just those who frequent gear forums), even the _awareness_ of IRs is very low. We know; we've done the research.

Obviously, user IRs could (and many here would argue should!) appear in future Line 6 products that are designed to accommodate them. Unfortunately, POD HD was not.

While I'm here, how many of you are using stereo IRs (vs. mono IRs with stereo post effects)?


----------



## daedae

Forrest_H said:


> Indeed they do. I think the "craziest" 3rd party app written for the PODs was the POD patch converter



Seems like there was a discussion about that on the L6 forum as well... wondering how many of the HD users are also accomplished enough DSP programmers to do anything useful


----------



## GalacticDeath

This question might sound silly, but I'm having some trouble with it. 
What is the proper way to split up the signal with a dual amp tone?
I have 2 amps running, I have 1 with no cab simulation so I can run it through a power amp and guitar cab. The other amp I have cab simulation so it can go straight to the board.

I tried panning Paths hard left and hard right, but I'm still hearing both amps through both left and right outputs.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

GalacticDeath said:


> This question might sound silly, but I'm having some trouble with it.
> What is the proper way to split up the signal with a dual amp tone?
> I have 2 amps running, I have 1 with no cab simulation so I can run it through a power amp and guitar cab. The other amp I have cab simulation so it can go straight to the board.
> 
> I tried panning Paths hard left and hard right, but I'm still hearing both amps through both left and right outputs.
> 
> Any help is appreciated



I think someone asked how to do that a couple pages back, but I don't think it was exactly possible if I remember right.


----------



## CTID

If you have any effects prior to the split, it'll sum it to a mono signal and both sides play through both outputs. You need to put particular effects into each side to have them be discreetly mono on either side.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

GalacticDeath said:


> This question might sound silly, but I'm having some trouble with it.
> What is the proper way to split up the signal with a dual amp tone?
> I have 2 amps running, I have 1 with no cab simulation so I can run it through a power amp and guitar cab. The other amp I have cab simulation so it can go straight to the board.
> 
> I tried panning Paths hard left and hard right, but I'm still hearing both amps through both left and right outputs.
> 
> Any help is appreciated



Easy, put an fx loop block after the amp you want to send to the power amp, then use the fx loop output to go to your poweramp and not lead it back.

I have to add that there is no need for panning anything. The FX loop cuts of sound for that amps chain if you don't put anything in the return input. So your other amp will be the only one that will be fed on your regular output/XLR.


----------



## Alice AKW

Digital Igloo said:


> "No one using IRs" is strong, but if you factor in all current and potential POD customers (not just those who frequent gear forums), even the _awareness_ of IRs is very low. We know; we've done the research.
> 
> Obviously, user IRs could (and many here would argue should!) appear in future Line 6 products that are designed to accommodate them. Unfortunately, POD HD was not.
> 
> While I'm here, how many of you are using stereo IRs (vs. mono IRs with stereo post effects)?



I use Reverb, Chorus, and Delay on almost all of my clean patches and am anxious to work them into my distorted patches once the global EQ frees up those blocks and that DSP. As a huge proponent of the POD HD, I can't wait for the update.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Im gonna try using the soldano lead model for my main rhythm at tomorrow night's gig. I always used treadplate but i think the soldano may be bit clearer and defined, maybe less wooly. Pre only models i'm using. Looking forward to it, almost like trying a new amp out!

Post gig edit: Soldano model sounded killer last night. Really easy to hear myself, just nice and defined. I probably prefer the dual rec model on its own but in a band mix the Soldano was perfect. Definitely sticking with it at least until the new models come out!


----------



## Poltergeist

I've been really conflicted on what's the best level to record the POD in your DAW at? Some say your peaks should be at -6db, -12db or even -14 to -18 db... I usually double track the guitars or even quad track sometimes and send it to a group bus.. What levels are best for you guys so your patches dont clip and you have enough headroom in the mix?


----------



## alekosh

Poltergeist said:


> I've been really conflicted on what's the best level to record the POD in your DAW at? Some say your peaks should be at -6db, -12db or even -14 to -18 db... I usually double track the guitars or even quad track sometimes and send it to a group bus.. What levels are best for you guys so your patches dont clip and you have enough headroom in the mix?



Hi guys, first post here. I record dirty always @-10db. As far as cleans, anything from -12 to -16db and then I might get some clipping. Note that all my patches 'main mix' are centered. I prefer them centered as it sounds a bit more meaty to my ears. Afterwards, in my daw, I always amplify the recorded track accordingly.


----------



## RustInPeace

Messing around with the pod last night, using the soldano 100 pre into the power amp of my 5153... GODLYKE


----------



## CTID

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/gurtschwurtz/everyone-looks-like-bacon-1[/SC]

Recorded this a while back. It's a rerecording of one of my old band's songs from like 2-3 years ago. All the guitars (and maybe bass, I don't remember tbh) were my Pod HD500.

It has vocals on this so I suppose if you're not into metal vocals I'd skip this.

EDIT: I suppose I should be clear, this song and band are 2-3 years old. I recorded this a few months ago.


----------



## that short guy

Hey guys I put this together last night as part of a PUP comparison I'm working on between the BKP Holy Diver 8 string set and the EMG 57-8h/66-7h set. All guitars were recorded with a slightly tweaked version of my rhythm patch I posted awhile back and the bass is a new patch I've made recently (sound cloud messed with the mix and dropped a lot of the bass out for some reason though)

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/something-is-coming[/SC]

Also I'm kinda bored with my current lead tone and was wondering what amp(s) y'all use for yours. I currently use the J-800 but I won't something else. if you could post soundclips of it too that would be awesome.


----------



## Chi

I just got my first bass a few days ago, and I'm using my Pod HD bean to dial in tones for it.

So far I think I've been able to come up with a neat, basic modern-ish metal tone!

Check it out and tell me if you like it:



If you wanna' download the patch used in the video, feel free to do so. <3

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dhpzwryvhbq6a6j/GrittyBass2.hbe?dl=0

Cheers.


----------



## sami50000

Chi said:


> I just got my first bass a few days ago, and I'm using my Pod HD bean to dial in tones for it.
> 
> So far I think I've been able to come up with a neat, basic modern-ish metal tone!
> 
> Check it out and tell me if you like it:
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanna' download the patch used in the video, feel free to do so. <3
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/dhpzwryvhbq6a6j/GrittyBass2.hbe?dl=0
> 
> Cheers.




Care to comment on your bass pickup output? Would you classify them as very high output or what? I'm wondering because after testing the patch out with my bass, I can barely get any distortion happening with all the controls on full. I can tweak the patch to have more gain obviously, but it just got me wondering if there is actually this much variation between different bass pickups, or is there a problem with my bass wiring/pickups itself? I bought my bass second hand with aftermarket pickups, but from what I can tell it sounds fine and like it should (not thin, out of phase, just not particularly gainy). I have no real reference point as I am predominantly a guitar player and haven't played too many basses overall, but I feel like my particular pickups are considerably low in output, but I have no real idea if that's just how they're made or is it a problem. 

For what it's worth my bass is a Squier Classic Vibe Jazz bass with some sort of noiseless Dimarzio pickups (previous owner said Ultra Jazz but I have no way of being sure), tuned to Drop C#.

Nonetheless, the tone sounds very solid and is definitely a usable sound, the dual amp method seems to be the way to go when it comes to OD bass tones. Overwhelming frequencies have been appropriately dialed out. Thanks.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

sami50000 said:


> Care to comment on your bass pickup output? Would you classify them as very high output or what? I'm wondering because after testing the patch out with my bass, I can barely get any distortion happening with all the controls on full. I can tweak the patch to have more gain obviously, but it just got me wondering if there is actually this much variation between different bass pickups, or is there a problem with my bass wiring/pickups itself? I bought my bass second hand with aftermarket pickups, but from what I can tell it sounds fine and like it should (not thin, out of phase, just not particularly gainy). I have no real reference point as I am predominantly a guitar player and haven't played too many basses overall, but I feel like my particular pickups are considerably low in output, but I have no real idea if that's just how they're made or is it a problem.
> 
> For what it's worth my bass is a Squier Classic Vibe Jazz bass with some sort of noiseless Dimarzio pickups (previous owner said Ultra Jazz but I have no way of being sure), tuned to Drop C#.
> 
> Nonetheless, the tone sounds very solid and is definitely a usable sound, the dual amp method seems to be the way to go when it comes to OD bass tones. Overwhelming frequencies have been appropriately dialed out. Thanks.


 
Your bass has passive pickups and no internal preamp so it will not come close to the output he is getting.


----------



## Chi

sami50000 said:


> Care to comment on your bass pickup output? Would you classify them as very high output or what? I'm wondering because after testing the patch out with my bass, I can barely get any distortion happening with all the controls on full. I can tweak the patch to have more gain obviously, but it just got me wondering if there is actually this much variation between different bass pickups, or is there a problem with my bass wiring/pickups itself? I bought my bass second hand with aftermarket pickups, but from what I can tell it sounds fine and like it should (not thin, out of phase, just not particularly gainy). I have no real reference point as I am predominantly a guitar player and haven't played too many basses overall, but I feel like my particular pickups are considerably low in output, but I have no real idea if that's just how they're made or is it a problem.
> 
> For what it's worth my bass is a Squier Classic Vibe Jazz bass with some sort of noiseless Dimarzio pickups (previous owner said Ultra Jazz but I have no way of being sure), tuned to Drop C#.
> 
> Nonetheless, the tone sounds very solid and is definitely a usable sound, the dual amp method seems to be the way to go when it comes to OD bass tones. Overwhelming frequencies have been appropriately dialed out. Thanks.



Hey man! Thanks for trying out the patch. And yeah, there's a difference between active/passive pickups and different preamps in basses. I think even more-so than in guitars.

Mine requires 18 volts of power from 2 batteries, so that's even more than most active basses that require 9V to power the pre-amp. I really had to dial back my own basses' trimpot in order to keep the signal clean.

I'm still learning how to dial in bass tones, and that was kinda' my first try. Obviously there's a lot you can do/try, like switching out cabs etc, so I'll keep working on different patches overtime.

Other than that I really don't have much knowledge about bass output, so can't really help you there mate. <3


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's possible to run two separate effect chains, right?

I was gonna recommend running two separate amps; one set to clean with a pretty extreme mid scoop, and a crungh/gainy amp (possibly something Marshall-esque) with the lows and highs rolled off and with a good bit of midrange. Nothing too extreme, but something to give you a good bit of bite. If it's possible, run a compressor only in front of the clean amp.

EDIT: I just watched the video. Apparently you did this.


----------



## prozak

that short guy said:


> Hey guys I put this together last night as part of a PUP comparison I'm working on between the BKP Holy Diver 8 string set and the EMG 57-8h/66-7h set. All guitars were recorded with a slightly tweaked version of my rhythm patch I posted awhile back and the bass is a new patch I've made recently (sound cloud messed with the mix and dropped a lot of the bass out for some reason though)
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/something-is-coming[/SC]
> 
> Also I'm kinda bored with my current lead tone and was wondering what amp(s) y'all use for yours. I currently use the J-800 but I won't something else. if you could post soundclips of it too that would be awesome.




Sir (or kid, don't know), this is just awesome.


----------



## Chi

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's possible to run two separate effect chains, right?
> 
> I was gonna recommend running two separate amps; one set to clean with a pretty extreme mid scoop, and a crungh/gainy amp (possibly something Marshall-esque) with the lows and highs rolled off and with a good bit of midrange. Nothing too extreme, but something to give you a good bit of bite. If it's possible, run a compressor only in front of the clean amp.
> 
> EDIT: I just watched the video. Apparently you did this.



Haha, yeah that's sort of what I did! I used the Blackface and an Orange (Tweed) model for now. I haven't tried other higher-gain models for the crunchy channel yet, will see how this turns out!


----------



## eastguitar

Hi Friends

This is a short test with my Line6 HD Pro & Pizarro Guitars
https://www.facebook.com/guitarraspizarro

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/estebansoto/periphery-totla-mad-short-test[/SC]


----------



## that short guy

prozak said:


> Sir (or kid, don't know), this is just awesome.



lol I'm 26 so sir is completely fine. but I'm glad you like it. I've decided I'm going to also turn this into an actual song after I'm through with the PUP comparison


----------



## that short guy

eastguitar said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> This is a short test with my Line6 HD Pro & Pizarro Guitars
> https://www.facebook.com/guitarraspizarro
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/estebansoto/periphery-totla-mad-short-test[/SC]



I like it. tone is close to the original songs but still has enough personality to be your own.


----------



## prozak

that short guy said:


> lol I'm 26 so sir is completely fine. but I'm glad you like it. I've decided I'm going to also turn this into an actual song after I'm through with the PUP comparison



Please don't mind, I'm 29 but there are so many kids around here. Well done!


----------



## prozak

eastguitar said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> This is a short test with my Line6 HD Pro & Pizarro Guitars
> https://www.facebook.com/guitarraspizarro
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/estebansoto/periphery-totla-mad-short-test[/SC]



Very impressive (y)


----------



## MF_Kitten

Digital Igloo said:


> "No one using IRs" is strong, but if you factor in all current and potential POD customers (not just those who frequent gear forums), even the _awareness_ of IRs is very low. We know; we've done the research.
> 
> Obviously, user IRs could (and many here would argue should!) appear in future Line 6 products that are designed to accommodate them. Unfortunately, POD HD was not.
> 
> While I'm here, how many of you are using stereo IRs (vs. mono IRs with stereo post effects)?



The problem with this argument is that it assumes that customers won't be able to understand or use impulses if they are introduced to the concept. It doesn't matter who USES impulses, you should consider how many WOULD use them. It's like I told Dunlop about some of my pick ideas at NAMM: If you build it, they will come!

People usually don't know about things that isn't stock, and some would say that the other modelers on the market that CAN take impulses are better because of it, not knowing they can do it themselves in their DAW. 

If the Pod HD could import impulses, and Line6 could sell their own downloadable cabinet impulses, people would buy them. No question. good impulses aren't hard to make or to come by either, so it wouldn't be such a huge investment if your hardware could accomodate that.

Of course, if the HD series simply CAN'T take impulses for whatever reason, that's another matter entirely. I think Line6 should sell cabinet models just like they now sell amp models too, at the very least.


----------



## eastguitar

that short guy said:


> I like it. tone is close to the original songs but still has enough personality to be your own.



Thanks Friend!!! What do you think needs to be guitar tone as the original? I understand it's the guitar gear, but in terms of eq.
The guitar tone is worked exclusively with the POD HD Pro, without external IR.


----------



## eastguitar

prozak said:


> Very impressive (y)



Thanks friend!!!


----------



## that short guy

prozak said:


> Please don't mind, I'm 29 but there are so many kids around here. Well done!



Don't mind at all my friend. 



eastguitar said:


> Thanks Friend!!! What do you think needs to be guitar tone as the original? I understand it's the guitar gear, but in terms of eq.
> The guitar tone is worked exclusively with the POD HD Pro, without external IR.



I'm not sure I understand what you're asking. I like the fact that it's has a "you" tone so to speak. I like the Periphery tone but I hate when someone else tries to get the exact tone. I think the tone is great is great.


----------



## eastguitar

that short guy said:


> Don't mind at all my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I understand what you're asking. I like the fact that it's has a "you" tone so to speak. I like the Periphery tone but I hate when someone else tries to get the exact tone. I think the tone is great is great.



ok thanks


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

I went direct at tonight's gig because I really need to bias my power amp and i'm still waiting for the bias probe in the mail. I still used a single 1x12 with my mesa 50/50 for stage volume (vs my usual 3 1x12's). I used my behringer ultra DI box for the cab sim, so one side of pod output went to tube power amp + guitar cab for stage volume, and the other side of pod out went to DI box, all from same no-cab patches. Worked great! At least on stage, I was getting really clear guitar tones.

So now i'm contemplating going direct all the time, but with the single 1x12 being pushed by the power amp to keep the amp feel going. Both together just sounds great.


----------



## lewis

MF_Kitten said:


> The problem with this argument is that it assumes that customers won't be able to understand or use impulses if they are introduced to the concept. It doesn't matter who USES impulses, you should consider how many WOULD use them. It's like I told Dunlop about some of my pick ideas at NAMM: If you build it, they will come!
> 
> People usually don't know about things that isn't stock, and some would say that the other modelers on the market that CAN take impulses are better because of it, not knowing they can do it themselves in their DAW.
> 
> If the Pod HD could import impulses, and Line6 could sell their own downloadable cabinet impulses, people would buy them. No question. good impulses aren't hard to make or to come by either, so it wouldn't be such a huge investment if your hardware could accomodate that.
> 
> Of course, if the HD series simply CAN'T take impulses for whatever reason, that's another matter entirely. I think Line6 should sell cabinet models just like they now sell amp models too, at the very least.



Absoultely well said!!!!!.. Perfect response and is 100% the case!!


----------



## prozak

Line6 crew knows very well what to do. They will include an impulse loader if their selling goes down, simple as that.


----------



## MF_Kitten

I talked to Line6 at NAMM about it, and they said they were very much aware of the demand!


----------



## prozak

eastguitar said:


> Thanks Friend!!! What do you think needs to be guitar tone as the original? I understand it's the guitar gear, but in terms of eq.
> The guitar tone is worked exclusively with the POD HD Pro, without external IR.



Sorry if bothering you, but which patch exactly did you use in "Something is coming"? Can you repost it, sounds great with an 8 string, I'd like to test it with my 6 string guitar equiped with DiMarzio X2N, and currently I'm looking for an 8 string axe


----------



## that short guy

prozak said:


> Sorry if bothering you, but which patch exactly did you use in "Something is coming"? Can you repost it, sounds great with an 8 string, I'd like to test it with my 6 string guitar equiped with DiMarzio X2N, and currently I'm looking for an 8 string axe



Not a bother at all man here are the screen caps I posted awhile back. the dimension and delay are the tone you hear for the solo part and the harmonized part was just wit the delay. other than that I think the since I posted these a few months back the only thing I've changed are the amp volumes and and tweaked the cab parameters to better fit my DC 800 as apposed to my LTD BW-1

here's the sound clip of it in the LTD BW-1 w/ EMG 57/66
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/ltd-bw-1-demo[/SC]


----------



## Digital Igloo

MF_Kitten said:


> The problem with this argument is that it assumes that customers won't be able to understand or use impulses if they are introduced to the concept. It doesn't matter who USES impulses, you should consider how many WOULD use them. It's like I told Dunlop about some of my pick ideas at NAMM: If you build it, they will come!
> 
> People usually don't know about things that isn't stock, and some would say that the other modelers on the market that CAN take impulses are better because of it, not knowing they can do it themselves in their DAW.
> 
> If the Pod HD could import impulses, and Line6 could sell their own downloadable cabinet impulses, people would buy them. No question. good impulses aren't hard to make or to come by either, so it wouldn't be such a huge investment if your hardware could accomodate that.
> 
> Of course, if the HD series simply CAN'T take impulses for whatever reason, that's another matter entirely. I think Line6 should sell cabinet models just like they now sell amp models too, at the very least.


It's not an argument as much as the result of countless hours of customer validation. If we ever introduce user IRs to the POD customer, we're not going to do it by crippling hundreds of thousands of existing presets, stripping everyone's available DSP to the bone, and drastically altering how amps and cabs are instanciated... So yes, it's doable&#8212;but with the current architecture, it'd be a horrible user experience.

If we can't do something right&#8212;and that means 1,024 points mono at a _minimum_ to be compatible with Ownhammer and RedWirez IRs&#8212;we'd much rather wait until we have a platform to do user IRs justice.

In the meantime, know that POD HD's deep cab parameter defaults are global, and don't necessarily best represent every genre. For example, if you're a djent player, lowering the Res Level parameter can make a huge difference.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Digital Igloo said:


> It's not an argument as much as the result of countless hours of customer validation. If we ever introduce user IRs to the POD customer, we're not going to do it by crippling hundreds of thousands of existing presets, stripping everyone's available DSP to the bone, and drastically altering how amps and cabs are instanciated... So yes, it's doablebut with the current architecture, it'd be a horrible user experience.
> 
> If we can't do something rightand that means 1,024 points mono at a _minimum_ to be compatible with Ownhammer and RedWirez IRswe'd much rather wait until we have a platform to do user IRs justice.
> 
> In the meantime, know that POD HD's deep cab parameter defaults are global, and don't necessarily best represent every genre. For example, if you're a djent player, lowering the Res Level parameter can make a huge difference.



So then do a stand alone unit where the sole purpose is to load IRs.


----------



## prozak

@that short guy - sorry, I quoted @eastuitar, I made a mistake i supose  That sounds great, thank you very much for your screenshots and effort! I'm not able to test it right now becouse I'm in Austria at the moment and waiting for my guitar and bass to be brought back from Bosnia where I used to live.

I hope that you understand my words, english is not my native language so.... : )))


----------



## Digital Igloo

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So then do a stand alone unit where the sole purpose is to load IRs.


What would our box do that, say, a $199 Logidy EPSi pedal can't?

Typically, if we can't bring something truly unique to the table, we won't bother. Two Notes and Logidy seem to have this market pretty well wrapped up.


----------



## prozak

We need an all-in-one thing, so that's out of the question


----------



## that short guy

prozak said:


> @that short guy - sorry, I quoted @eastuitar, I made a mistake i supose  That sounds great, thank you very much for your screenshots and effort! I'm not able to test it right now becouse I'm in Austria at the moment and waiting for my guitar and bass to be brought back from Bosnia where I used to live.
> 
> I hope that you understand my words, english is not my native language so.... : )))



I understand you just fine my friend. hope you enjoy the patch



Digital Igloo said:


> What would our box do that, say, a $199 Logidy EPSi pedal can't?
> 
> Typically, if we can't bring something truly unique to the table, we won't bother. Two Notes and Logidy seem to have this market pretty well wrapped up.



He does have a point here. I understand that a lot of people want the IR loader capability and that in a lot of cases that the IR's are easier to make sound better, but in no way are the Line 6 cabs that bad that they are unusable. 

honestly you could use the pod with the cabs disabled and send the signal into a two note. it's more expensive yes, but do you guys really think that if Line 6 does a complete over haul and includes the IR loading capability that it's not going to be significantly more expensive than the HD series is now?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'll be frank and honest: I thought the improvements in tone on an X3 Live patch vs an HD500 patch was vast on the X3 Live and marginal on the HD500. The HD500 felt a little more real, lively and responsive with the IRs and stuff I used in Reaper, but the improvements weren't huge like they were on the X3 Live. 

That said, too many people using HD500s want Line 6 to allow IR loading in some form or fashion and Line 6's response has been the doublespeak of "Casual users wouldn't need it/know what it is" while also saying "To do it for the "few" that want it would require a user experience that's less than ideal, and if we can't bring something unique to the table with a standalone box, we aren't going to do it at all...

...But hey, here's what amounts to pretty much a reissued XT/X3 with iOS editing capabilities."


----------



## lewis

Digital Igloo said:


> What would our box do that, say, a $199 Logidy EPSi pedal can't?
> 
> Typically, if we can't bring something truly unique to the table, we won't bother. Two Notes and Logidy seem to have this market pretty well wrapped up.



Again another great point in this debate. I had absolutely no problem buying the Torpedo CAB to partner with my HD Pro and Im glad I did. Its stunning with the Pod. Im using a blend of Offpreshigh and a Mesa Dual rec IR I made and its awesome. And no offfence to the built in Cab/Mic IR stuff but I get far superior tones from the POD using 3rd party IRs. I love combining the Two Notes stuff with the POD. Even though it cost me a fortune its worth it


----------



## Digital Igloo

prozak said:


> We need an all-in-one thing, so that's out of the question


Ah, so by "stand alone unit where the sole purpose is to load IRs", you mean a standalone POD where the sole _new_ feature is to load IRs?

That's where IRs' relative obscurity rears its ugly head. Adding enough DSP to support user IRs would require an additional DSP (as we couldn't run a typical HD500X preset with 1024-point IR on a single 450MHz SHARC 21469, the fastest non-TigerSHARC available). And dual-DSP architecture isn't something one just throws togetherit'd require an all new engine from the ground up, and would likely cost _way_ more than a POD HD500X with EPSi in the effects loop.

How much higher than $500 would you willing to pay to have everything in one box? And the million-dollar question: How much higher would the _average POD user_ (who's never heard of IRs) be willing to pay? Notably less, I suspect.

The trick is finding that sweet spot that allows us to add 90% of the features we want, 90% of the features our customers want, and still maintain an excellent cost-performance ratio. Believe me, we could make an INSANE $2500-3000 flagship (I have Illustrator mockups around here somewhere), but people would have to trust in the Line 6 brand enough to bite, and it's been a while since Vetta.


----------



## prozak

Digital Igloo said:


> Ah, so by "stand alone unit where the sole purpose is to load IRs", you mean a standalone POD where the sole _new_ feature is to load IRs?
> 
> That's where IRs' relative obscurity rears its ugly head. Adding enough DSP to support user IRs would require an additional DSP (as we couldn't run a typical HD500X preset with 1024-point IR on a single 450MHz SHARC 21469, the fastest non-TigerSHARC available). And dual-DSP architecture isn't something one just throws togetherit'd require an all new engine from the ground up, and would likely cost _way_ more than a POD HD500X with EPSi in the effects loop.
> 
> How much higher than $500 would you willing to pay to have everything in one box? And the million-dollar question: How much higher would the _average POD user_ (who's never heard of IRs) be willing to pay? Notably less, I suspect.
> 
> The trick is finding that sweet spot that allows us to add 90% of the features we want, 90% of the features our customers want, and still maintain an excellent cost-performance ratio. Believe me, we could make an INSANE $2500-3000 flagship (I have Illustrator mockups around here somewhere), but people would have to trust in the Line 6 brand enough to bite, and it's been a while since Vetta.



Dude (may I call you so), I completely understand what u are trying to say. I'm (almost) completely happy with my HD500, 500$ is very affordable. More DPS power means more $$, we understand that. I think that most of us would be happier with a new cab pack instead of importing new amps, correct me if I'm wrong. For example, that new metal amp pack is a nonsense if it doesn't include some new CABs, and I know you are very well aware of that. Most of us would be more satisfied if you would add a few new hi-res cabs rather than tons of amp simulations. I don't need that MYSELF, but there are many of your users who want just that ability, maybe they, (probably), are just too picky and want something that John Petrucci uses. Thats just another nonsense.....Please don't get me wrong, as I previously mentioned your products are great and what is most important - affordable.

I hope you can understand me, I'm from Bosnia/Austria and English is not my native language, I'm giving my best.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Digital Igloo said:


> Ah, so by "stand alone unit where the sole purpose is to load IRs", you mean a standalone POD where the sole _new_ feature is to load IRs?
> 
> That's where IRs' relative obscurity rears its ugly head. Adding enough DSP to support user IRs would require an additional DSP (as we couldn't run a typical HD500X preset with 1024-point IR on a single 450MHz SHARC 21469, the fastest non-TigerSHARC available). And dual-DSP architecture isn't something one just throws togetherit'd require an all new engine from the ground up, and would likely cost _way_ more than a POD HD500X with EPSi in the effects loop.
> 
> How much higher than $500 would you willing to pay to have everything in one box? And the million-dollar question: How much higher would the _average POD user_ (who's never heard of IRs) be willing to pay? Notably less, I suspect.
> 
> The trick is finding that sweet spot that allows us to add 90% of the features we want, 90% of the features our customers want, and still maintain an excellent cost-performance ratio. Believe me, we could make an INSANE $2500-3000 flagship (I have Illustrator mockups around here somewhere), but people would have to trust in the Line 6 brand enough to bite, and it's been a while since Vetta.



So just start a subsidiary and call it Positive Gri... oh wait.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

For power amp users...I did the bias mod on my 50/50. Just biased it today. It really added something to bias it hotter. Seems to have more overtones and is smoother - goes perfect with the preamp models. Looking forward to trying it with the pod at next gig.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

Digital Igloo said:


> Believe me, we could make an INSANE $2500-3000 flagship (I have Illustrator mockups around here somewhere), but people would have to *trust in the Line 6 brand enough to bite*, and it's been a while since Vetta.



Yeah, and the lack of support for the HD series has left people bitter. I'm glad that we are getting an update, but adding global EQ is by no means impressive considering how long its been since the last one. I know this has nothing to do with you personally, but I feel as though this update is just happening to make us feel like L6 cares about it's customers while bleeding us dry on model packs. 

Maybe I am in the wrong making that statement. I guess I just think the user experience could have been so much better.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Digital Igloo said:


> It's not an argument as much as the result of countless hours of customer validation. If we ever introduce user IRs to the POD customer, we're not going to do it by crippling hundreds of thousands of existing presets, stripping everyone's available DSP to the bone, and drastically altering how amps and cabs are instanciated... So yes, it's doablebut with the current architecture, it'd be a horrible user experience.
> 
> If we can't do something rightand that means 1,024 points mono at a _minimum_ to be compatible with Ownhammer and RedWirez IRswe'd much rather wait until we have a platform to do user IRs justice.
> 
> In the meantime, know that POD HD's deep cab parameter defaults are global, and don't necessarily best represent every genre. For example, if you're a djent player, lowering the Res Level parameter can make a huge difference.



This is a fair response. Because that's an actual reason.

If it's any help, I've made a video on tweaking the pod HD series for metal, using onboard cabs: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IncBD7vzhDM&list=UU3lbb3dFK9cRdDDsOoI94Pg


----------



## Alice AKW

I've used a pod for a couple years now, and I feel like I've drawn the absolute best possible out of it. Really eager for the new update and model packs to arrive. If you guys ever want another modern metal demo of your stuff, I'd happily oblige 

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/sloppy-8-string-test[/sc]


----------



## RustInPeace

Digital Igloo said:


> Ah, so by "stand alone unit where the sole purpose is to load IRs", you mean a standalone POD where the sole _new_ feature is to load IRs?
> 
> That's where IRs' relative obscurity rears its ugly head. Adding enough DSP to support user IRs would require an additional DSP (as we couldn't run a typical HD500X preset with 1024-point IR on a single 450MHz SHARC 21469, the fastest non-TigerSHARC available). And dual-DSP architecture isn't something one just throws togetherit'd require an all new engine from the ground up, and would likely cost _way_ more than a POD HD500X with EPSi in the effects loop.
> 
> How much higher than $500 would you willing to pay to have everything in one box? And the million-dollar question: How much higher would the _average POD user_ (who's never heard of IRs) be willing to pay? Notably less, I suspect.
> 
> The trick is finding that sweet spot that allows us to add 90% of the features we want, 90% of the features our customers want, and still maintain an excellent cost-performance ratio. Believe me, we could make an INSANE $2500-3000 flagship (I have Illustrator mockups around here somewhere), but people would have to trust in the Line 6 brand enough to bite, and it's been a while since Vetta.



At that price point you're getting into an Axefx, which does exactly what everyone wants the pod to do regarding IR's...

I still think it would be interesting to see what Line 6 would put out that would be comparable to the Axefx.


----------



## Digital Igloo

RustInPeace said:


> At that price point you're getting into an Axefx, which does exactly what everyone wants the pod to do regarding IR's...


Well obviously at $2500-3000, we'd support an IR or two. 


> I still think it would be interesting to see what Line 6 would put out that would be comparable to the Axefx.


Cliff and co. make a great box. I'll have to check my old designs, but they were _very_ different from AxeFX. Line 6 doesn't follow.


----------



## cfrank

Just got a used HD500, having used pod farm for many years it's pretty easy to dial a tone i like. One of the knobs (the preset knob?), goes out of place just a bit. I need to push it up, so i can change patches. Anyone has the same problem? Looks like it's because it was transported in a soft bag!


----------



## RustInPeace

Digital Igloo said:


> Line 6 doesn't follow.



Then make an example of Fractal audio.


----------



## Digital Igloo

RustInPeace said:


> Then make an example of Fractal audio.


Why? Fractal does what they do very well, and we want them to succeed. If Line 6 were to ever go upmarket, AxeFX users probably wouldn't be interested anyway, because we'd approach ours from a completely different angle.


----------



## Alice AKW

Digital Igloo said:


> Why? Fractal does what they do very well, and we want them to succeed. If Line 6 were to ever go upmarket, AxeFX users probably wouldn't be interested anyway, because we'd approach ours from a completely different angle.



I'd be rather curious to see Line 6's angle on high end amp simulation, if it's to be different from the Fractal and, presumably, the Kemper.


----------



## xCaptainx

The insight from Line 6 on the last few pages has been incredibly refreshing, thank you! 

I've been aware, or at least assumed what the L6 corporate strategy has been. I mean, the spider series was the #1 selling amp a few years ago, mass market is the key and the product needs to solve the majority of needs, for the majority of customers. 

A company of this size/stature would have no doubt done some excellent customer journey mapping and understand their demographics. Your average HD500 user would not know of IRs and it would be an incredibly difficult, expensive and unrewarding venture for the company to appease a client base that doesn't make up even 10% of their general consumers. 

We seem to lose sight of this on forums like this where we drool over custom builds and boutique equipment.


----------



## Ericjutsu

they may not know what IRs are but Line6 could market it and introduce everyone to them. Also, even if they don't know what IRs are, they will still hear the result which would sound way better than the stock cabs. I just think the cab sims are really holding back the Pods. At least introduce some new ones with the new model packs. I think even the last generation pods had better cab sounds than the HD.


----------



## xCaptainx

Ericjutsu said:


> but Line6 could market it and introduce everyone to them..



With that setence alone you're looking at 
- Research
- User Stories
- Customer Journey Mapping
- Development
- A complete redesign of the product User Interface 
- A complete redesign of the product framework
- Rebranding, renaming of the existing/ongoing products
- Complete strategic shift in ongoing marketing campaigns 
- Creation of new marketing strategies 

And the list goes on. Something like this for a company of this size and statue would be an immense task. One only needs to look at the corporate structure of L6 and the career pages they have to understand how many people they hire. 

And even with all this, the first steps are understanding the market, to which they would have already identified that this is a niche request from a very niche customer base. It would blow out the product, cost and experience for ALL customers to appease less than 5% of their normal users, or target market. 

It's not just good business, essentially.


----------



## JEngelking

Alice AKW said:


> I've used a pod for a couple years now, and I feel like I've drawn the absolute best possible out of it. Really eager for the new update and model packs to arrive. If you guys ever want another modern metal demo of your stuff, I'd happily oblige
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/sloppy-8-string-test[/sc]



That sounds great, any chance you have that in a full mix as well?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

JoshuaKaroshi said:


> Yeah, and the lack of support for the HD series has left people bitter. I'm glad that we are getting an update, but adding global EQ is by no means impressive considering how long its been since the last one. I know this has nothing to do with you personally, but I feel as though this update is just happening to make us feel like L6 cares about it's customers while bleeding us dry on model packs.
> 
> Maybe I am in the wrong making that statement. I guess I just think the user experience could have been so much better.



+1

I actually just sold my Pod HD Pro, a unit I was pretty happy with, for an Axe FX. I was under the impression that there would be more updates and just "more" in general. Now I have the more I was looking for.


----------



## Alice AKW

Hopefully soon, once my damn bass bridge gets in the mail.


----------



## Ericjutsu

xCaptainx said:


> With that setence alone you're looking at
> - Research
> - User Stories
> - Customer Journey Mapping
> - Development
> - A complete redesign of the product User Interface
> - A complete redesign of the product framework
> - Rebranding, renaming of the existing/ongoing products
> - Complete strategic shift in ongoing marketing campaigns
> - Creation of new marketing strategies
> 
> And the list goes on. Something like this for a company of this size and statue would be an immense task. One only needs to look at the corporate structure of L6 and the career pages they have to understand how many people they hire.
> 
> And even with all this, the first steps are understanding the market, to which they would have already identified that this is a niche request from a very niche customer base. It would blow out the product, cost and experience for ALL customers to appease less than 5% of their normal users, or target market.
> 
> It's not just good business, essentially.



I'm not even talking about the current Pod HDs but maybe the next line of Pods. And again even if people don't know what IRs are they will hear that they sound way better. Obviously the Pod could come with it's own set of impulses so even if the user doesn't know anything about them they can just load up the selection of impulses that come stock with the unit. It's still going to sound way better than what ever method Line6 is using to make their current cab sims.


----------



## loopsalong

Can't find anything anywhere about this idea with my pod and i think this thread is a great place to bring it up.

Level Record Knob in POD HD500X Edit
Just like the one in GearBox. And a meter showing the recording volume.

Line 6 Ideas - by IdeaScale

I've got 8 votes on it so far. I think it's a great idea and line 6 went way off the scale of making a user interface like gearbox to edit for the pod hd. They should have stayed in the same frame of mind. Eyecandy. Agreed?


----------



## Digital Igloo

xCaptainx said:


> And even with all this, the first steps are understanding the market, to which they would have already identified that this is a niche request from a very niche customer base. It would blow out the product, cost and experience for ALL customers to appease less than 5% of their normal users, or target market.


Well, we do cater to multiple markets, and the professional touring and session guitarist certainly represents one of them.

But AMPLIFi and Firehawk FX's marketyeah, IRs just don't make sense there. Although one of our beta testers sent us a picture of his Firehawk FX with a Logidy EPSi pedal resting on top, to the right of the big encoder. The custom 90° FX loop cables were super-short, like 3". POD and EPSi looked as if they were made for each other. Instant IR support for $199, and unlike any modelers at any price, is also capable of convolution reverb.

Unfortunately, there's no way to shoehorn IRs into POD HD's architecture without forcing a horrible user experience on everyone, including the 95+% of POD users who've never heard of IRs. We're not ruling anything out on future products, as everything's always on the table...

...except a cupholder. The guy who requested that onepresumably without ironywill likely stay disappointed.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Digital Igloo said:


> We're not ruling anything out on future products, as everything's always on the table...
> 
> ...except a cupholder. The guy who requested that onepresumably without ironywill likely stay disappointed.



He just wants a big compartment to put his beer like the Atari 5200.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

All this talk about IRs and all I can think about is Line6 should just invest in creating better cab sims that go stock with the POD's in the future. My guess is they have a good pair of ears to judge their own work and must conclude that the POD HD cab sims are sounding a lot more muffled, hollow and processed compared to competitors. To sum it up, they just need to up the ante on the current model.


----------



## Digital Igloo

ZeroS1gnol said:


> All this talk about IRs and all I can think about is Line6 should just invest in creating better cab sims that go stock with the POD's in the future.









The deep cab parameters are your friend. For djent, drop the Res Level to zero and maybe bring the Low Cut up a bit.


----------



## RustInPeace

I've only had this unit for a few weeks now and I'm just loving it. I was a bit put off at first because it seemed to tone suck my 5153 with 5cm (midi makes 5!). Also, if people are running these into DAWs they could just use an IR loader plugin? 

I wish I lived in LA. Id totally apply for the technical engineer opening at Line 6.


----------



## xCaptainx

Personally I had no problems with the DEP functionality for stock cab simulators. 

Here's the patches I used to use, with download links - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhdppyCWNhg

Example of the HD500 with Matrix GT800FX at practise - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCrnOcQ6SNw 

And I also ran a L6 HD500 clinic in NZ with their local distro a few years ago, where I spent a lot of time showing just how much the DEP changes the stock cab sims - Auckland Line 6 HD500 Clinic &#8211; the recap | Six-String Samurai


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Digital Igloo said:


> The deep cab parameters are your friend. For djent, drop the Res Level to zero and maybe bring the Low Cut up a bit.



So, because I'm posting on this site I'm looking for a djent sound? That's what you imply  (well maybe, slightly djenty then...or just modern and tight as I'd like to call it) 

I'm not saying the POD is extremely limiting, I'm very able to get good sounds from it by deep level editing and I love the unit for what it is; a very functional amp and cab modeler. There is no denying however that this demand for custom IRs comes from the opinion that with it's current features it's not as good as it could be, even when you're a master at EQ and deep cab parameters. 

By the way, I mainly use my POD as a pre to my Matrix power amp, without cab sims. I do use the sims for demoing/pre-production, but serious recordings get reamped through an AxeFX sitting in one of my friends' studio.


----------



## Digital Igloo

ZeroS1gnol said:


> So, because I'm posting on this site I'm looking for a djent sound? That's what you imply  (well maybe, slightly djenty then...or just modern and tight as I'd like to call it)


Oh, I hang out here because _I_ djent (total hack, by the way).  Res Lvl at 50% (the global default) is way too high for my personal playing style. Generally those who hate POD's cabs are playing a genre for which the deep cab defaults weren't designed.


----------



## daedae

RustInPeace said:


> Also, if people are running these into DAWs they could just use an IR loader plugin?



Some people do this, but in my limited attempts it was not a pleasant experience. Somewhere in the depths of this thread, RickyCigs and maybe others explained how to set it up. I mean, the easy answer is just to choose no cab and record that, but the cab-less sound is unbearable. And my attempts at setting up crazy cable loops to reamp with were also kind of a bust. (Maybe easy USB reamping is one of the features L6 is being cagey about when they say the new firmware has global EQ "and maybe some other things"?)

The right way to do it somehow involves a setting in the L6 audio driver to not play the sound coming straight from the POD, but only to play the sound being shipped back from the DAW, so then assuming you're using live monitoring in the DAW you'll hear the POD going through your IR. The problem I had was I couldn't figure out how to tweak the buffer size or something else down low enough to feel real time--there was a significant enough lag between hitting the strings and hearing it coming back through the IR loader that it was impossible to play.

(This is where DI will chime in and say "oh, if you do XYZ it should be easy," right? )


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

daedae said:


> Some people do this, but in my limited attempts it was not a pleasant experience. Somewhere in the depths of this thread, RickyCigs and maybe others explained how to set it up. I mean, the easy answer is just to choose no cab and record that, but the cab-less sound is unbearable. And my attempts at setting up crazy cable loops to reamp with were also kind of a bust. (Maybe easy USB reamping is one of the features L6 is being cagey about when they say the new firmware has global EQ "and maybe some other things"?)
> 
> The right way to do it somehow involves a setting in the L6 audio driver to not play the sound coming straight from the POD, but only to play the sound being shipped back from the DAW, so then assuming you're using live monitoring in the DAW you'll hear the POD going through your IR. The problem I had was I couldn't figure out how to tweak the buffer size or something else down low enough to feel real time--there was a significant enough lag between hitting the strings and hearing it coming back through the IR loader that it was impossible to play.
> 
> (This is where DI will chime in and say "oh, if you do XYZ it should be easy," right? )



I never had any issues with buffer size.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

daedae said:


> Some people do this, but in my limited attempts it was not a pleasant experience. Somewhere in the depths of this thread, RickyCigs and maybe others explained how to set it up. I mean, the easy answer is just to choose no cab and record that, but the cab-less sound is unbearable. And my attempts at setting up crazy cable loops to reamp with were also kind of a bust. (Maybe easy USB reamping is one of the features L6 is being cagey about when they say the new firmware has global EQ "and maybe some other things"?)
> 
> The right way to do it somehow involves a setting in the L6 audio driver to not play the sound coming straight from the POD, but only to play the sound being shipped back from the DAW, so then assuming you're using live monitoring in the DAW you'll hear the POD going through your IR. The problem I had was I couldn't figure out how to tweak the buffer size or something else down low enough to feel real time--there was a significant enough lag between hitting the strings and hearing it coming back through the IR loader that it was impossible to play.
> 
> (This is where DI will chime in and say "oh, if you do XYZ it should be easy," right? )



I wouldn't expect so much lag to be honest, but my best bet to rule it out, you'd get another audio interface, so you dont use the POD as the interface. Then you just put the pod on pre only between the guitar and the interface, use XLR or 1/4 out to the interface, whatever. You also might need a DI.

Alternatively, you could try creating a dual chain patch, with on one side the pre-amp to record and the other side a 'monitoring patch'. Put a fx loop block behind the monitoring patch to monitor from the FX-send, although I'm not sure if the FX send also outputs the DAW output. It might be limited to just the patch.


----------



## Ericjutsu

Despite my dislike of the cab sims on the Pods(especially the HD series) I still like it. In fact I'm using it right now. Even if I can't get a rhythm sound I'm completely happy with, I can get awesome fx heavy ambient/clean sounds on it that I havent been able to do on anything else I've used. I also use it with my Laney IRT Studio via 4CM. I use the spdif out into my interface and have it hooked up to my laney so I can either use it as an effects unit or as a modeler(with the spdif out) without having to reconnect anything. It also makes a capable back up audio interface which is what I'm doing right now since I'm having an issue with my Saffire Pro 40 and connectivity to my new computer. That said it sure would be sweet if they added some new cab sims with the model packs.


----------



## Alice AKW

I've got something new out! Guitars and bass are all POD

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/majoras-mask-the-magic-hags-pharmacy-cover[/sc]


----------



## kamello

daedae said:


> Some people do this, but in my limited attempts it was not a pleasant experience. Somewhere in the depths of this thread, RickyCigs and maybe others explained how to set it up. I mean, the easy answer is just to choose no cab and record that, but the cab-less sound is unbearable. And my attempts at setting up crazy cable loops to reamp with were also kind of a bust. (Maybe easy USB reamping is one of the features L6 is being cagey about when they say the new firmware has global EQ "and maybe some other things"?)
> 
> The right way to do it somehow involves a setting in the L6 audio driver to not play the sound coming straight from the POD, but only to play the sound being shipped back from the DAW, so then assuming you're using live monitoring in the DAW you'll hear the POD going through your IR. The problem I had was I couldn't figure out how to tweak the buffer size or something else down low enough to feel real time--there was a significant enough lag between hitting the strings and hearing it coming back through the IR loader that it was impossible to play.
> 
> (This is where DI will chime in and say "oh, if you do XYZ it should be easy," right? )




I couldn't do anything to fix the lag to a bearable level for me (3 ms... maybe 4 for me is right) but I deactivate the cab and hook my POD into my amp, record the DI signal while monitoring through the amp, and then when I start the mixing process I fool around with Impulses

50/50 of the stuff in my soundcloud (in my sig) was done with the POD HD with external Impulses (S-presshigh is your friend), the other half is just freeware

also, IMO, this is one of the best examples of an awesome tone done with Impulses and the pod (done by Jmeezle though, not mine)

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/aal-tooth-and-claw-clip[/sc]



@Alice: that sounds pretty good! will you work on more full-mixes? 


Off-topic; but it made my laugh how Digital Igloo just give us tips for dj0nting (not that Im complaining though  )


----------



## Metalman X

Anybody know when the new model packs are coming? I'm really itching for having Ampeg SVT models in my HD Pro.

Also, can somebody shed some light on whether the 5150 model in the metal pack is a new HD model or just the same one from the X3 ported over to the HD


----------



## Digital Igloo

Metalman X said:


> Anybody know when the new model packs are coming? I'm really itching for having Ampeg SVT models in my HD Pro.


HD500X and Pro X firstwith any luck, by the end of this month. HD500, HD Pro and HD (Bean) should be a couple of weeks after them.


> Also, can somebody shed some light on whether the 5150 model in the metal pack is a new HD model or just the same one from the X3 ported over to the HD


The 5150's at least HD.


----------



## Metalman X

Digital Igloo said:


> HD500X and Pro X firstwith any luck, by the end of this month. HD500, HD Pro and HD (Bean) should be a couple of weeks after them.The 5150's at least HD.



Awesome! glad to hear... I have a Pro X, so guess I wont have to wait long.

Cool to hear the Fiddy got the HD treatment... what other hi gain amps are fresh new ones besides the Peavy and the JCM 800?


----------



## Alice AKW

I'm more excited about the new bass amps than anything else. And the piezo model <3


----------



## Metalman X

Alice AKW said:


> I'm more excited about the new bass amps than anything else. And the piezo model <3



Indeed! 

I keep my X3 pro pretty much for bass stuff, mainly because I use the SVT and the GK models. My Pro X does everything else I need except those. So, I was thrilled to find my two favorite bass amp models being ported over to the HD. Probably gonna sell my X3 after getting those, and put funds towards a nice 500watt 1 or 2 space power amp, so I can use one rack case for both guitar and bass, needing only to change what cabinet I'm feeding and what preset I'm on depending on my instrument.

Though 99% of the time I'm playing direct into my DAW these days since I live an apartment right now. But still it'd be nice to beable to consolidate my shiznit into one does-it-all rack


----------



## that short guy

kamello said:


> Off-topic; but it made my laugh how Digital Igloo just give us tips for dj0nting (not that Im complaining though  )



To be fair most of us are starting to have a slightly djenty tone. I don't even play djent but somehow it worked it's way into my tone.

but today I had a conversation with my friend about the pick up comparison I did between the BKP holydiver set and the EMG 57/66-8 set and he said that I shouldn't have use the POD because it doesn't give a high quality enough audio sample to be able to tell the difference. I completely disagreed with him because I can easy tell the difference when listening to the sound clip but he swears they sound exactly the same. what do you guys think about this?

here's the clip I did you tell me if you can hear a difference
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/bkp-holy-diver-8-v-emg-5766-8h[/SC]

and for anyone that's curious here's the thread I made giving an in depth comparison between the two sets 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pickups-electronics-general-tech/292020-bkp-holy-diver-8-v-emg-57-66-8h.html


----------



## cyb

that short guy said:


> here's the clip I did you tell me if you can hear a difference



I can't tell a huge difference myself. Regardless, that's a killer tune. If I could've made my pod hd sound that good I probably would've kept it. Are you using the pod's cab sims?


----------



## that short guy

cyb said:


> I can't tell a huge difference myself. Regardless, that's a killer tune. If I could've made my pod hd sound that good I probably would've kept it. Are you using the pod's cab sims?



Yeah im using the stock cab sims. You can see the patch on page 391 of this thread.


----------



## that short guy

Oh and thanks for the compliment about the tune


----------



## lewis

I did this tone test yesterday. REALLY quick mess about. All Pod HD Pro with Torpedo CAB for IRs/Poweramp

guitar was kraken octa with lace deathbar & x bar pickups

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/lewprog9/drop-e-lace-tone-test[/SC]


----------



## Digital Igloo

lewis said:


> I did this tone test yesterday. REALLY quick mess about. All Pod HD Pro with Torpedo CAB for IRs/Poweramp
> 
> guitar was kraken octa with lace deathbar & x bar pickups
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/lewprog9/drop-e-lace-tone-test[/SC]


Finish that track, señor. Sounds greatcompletely up my alley.


----------



## TallestFiddle

Alice AKW said:


> I've got something new out! Guitars and bass are all POD



I really like the tones you got, what amp models did you use?


----------



## Alice AKW

TallestFiddle said:


> I really like the tones you got, what amp models did you use?



F-Ball for guitars and Tweed B-Man for bass.


----------



## TallestFiddle

Awesome, I use the F-Ball too, I think its pretty much the best one for more melodic stuff like that, I was honestly hoping you were using a different amp though lol, I've been trying to make different tones but I always go back to the F-Ball.


----------



## Alice AKW

TallestFiddle said:


> Awesome, I use the F-Ball too, I think its pretty much the best one for more melodic stuff like that, I was honestly hoping you were using a different amp though lol, I've been trying to make different tones but I always go back to the F-Ball.



I've had mild success with the Uber and the Treadplate too.


----------



## Ericjutsu

I'm trying to hook up the Pod to my Saffire Pro 40 via SPDIF and I'm getting little click sounds in the background. They are pretty subtle but definitely there. Any suggestions on how to get the SPDIF working and being able to monitor the sound in Cubase? I can get it to work fine without Cubase and doing a direct monitor from my Saffire but I have to put the sync source to SPDIF which makes me not be able to hear anything else but the Pod. I used to be able to monitor in Cubase without changing the sync source or anything but now I have a new computer. I recently updated the firmware on the Pod to the latest one that came out recently. Maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## lewis

Digital Igloo said:


> Finish that track, señor. Sounds greatcompletely up my alley.



thanks dude, these were riffs and overlays i came up with on the spot just for the purpose of this tone demo haha. I will try and remember what i did and make this into a track. Its very similar to alot of stuff i write so i will start making more recordings up of actual tracks ive written


----------



## TaP

Hey guys! I just wanna throw out something quick.
Noob. (I'm a lefty who's only managed to play like 8 guitars total in 3 years, and only played through like 2 amps, then got a processor)

Trying to fully utilize my PODHD500x... Got an EC1000 and a Banshee-8. I have a dope tone on my EC1000 IMO, I like it. I'm ALWAYS trying to change something here and there to further understand how amps work with each other and how to shape a good sound based off the amp and guitar. 

My 8 however, Idk I sorta like the tones I'm getting, but I'm clueless. It's my first ERG and I have to account for two added low strings. Do I turn the "bass" up on the model of the amp? Or raise like a 80HZ range in a Graphic EQ? What would YOU do? Right now I have TWO amps "Bomber Uber" and "Angel F-Ball" 
http://imageshack.com/a/img661/3482/qjXNGm.png
^^^^ POD HD Edit picture

I once read, I think... that using one high gain amp, against a low gain amp is good. I've seen amps panned slightly or 100% each side, I've seen all kinds of stuff. Again I've tried things out, but some guidance would make things much easier... 
Anybody got a link or two? I just wanna understand.

(For the 8, I'm going for a few tones... that one in the picture I was seeking Ever Forthright type). I play metal, jazz, random classical, and randommmm stuff I hear in OST's or in the background of a video lol.


----------



## lewis

TaP said:


> Hey guys! I just wanna throw out something quick.
> Noob. (I'm a lefty who's only managed to play like 8 guitars total in 3 years, and only played through like 2 amps, then got a processor)
> 
> Trying to fully utilize my PODHD500x... Got en EC1000 and a Banshee-8. I have a dope tone on my EC1000 IMO, I like it. I'm ALWAYS trying to change something here and there to further understand how amps work with each other and how to shape a good sound based off the amp and guitar.
> 
> My 8 however, Idk I sorta like the tones I'm getting, but I'm clueless. It's my first ERG and I have to account for two added low strings. Do I turn the "bass" up on the model of the amp? Or raise like a 80HZ range in a Graphic EQ? What would YOU do? Right now I have TWO amps "Bomber Uber" and "Angel F-Ball"
> http://imageshack.com/a/img661/3482/qjXNGm.png
> ^^^^ POD HD Edit picture
> 
> I once read, I think... that using one high gain amp, against a low gain amp is good. I've seen amps panned slightly or 100% each side, I've seen all kinds of stuff. Again I've tried things out, but some guidance would make things much easier...
> Anybody got a link or two? I just wanna understand.
> 
> (For the 8, I'm going for a few tones... that one in the picture I was seeking Ever Forthright type). I play metal, jazz, random classical, and randommmm stuff I hear in OST's or in the background of a video lol.



Oooh interesting, I second this for required info.

Sidenote however dude if you havent yet, check out this excellent guide by the user here MeAmBobbo - MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - FAQ

This may help you


----------



## prozak

that short guy said:


> To be fair most of us are starting to have a
> here's the clip I did you tell me if you can hear a difference
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/bkp-holy-diver-8-v-emg-5766-8h[/SC]
> [/URL]



I can't hear any difference TBH, maybe I just need some better headphones, but I don't think that's the case.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

There's a very subtle difference that I could only really notice on the final chuggachugga part. The BKP's seem to be a bit more scooped and fizzy while the EMGs have a good bit more midrange, which makes me prefer them.


----------



## CTID

I noticed the difference pretty much immediately. Though it's pretty subtle. I think the EMG set sounds a bit cleaner, I guess is the word. Like JazzHands said, they BKP's sounded fizzier so the EMGs came across much smoother sounding.


----------



## that short guy

prozak said:


> I can't hear any difference TBH, maybe I just need some better headphones, but I don't think that's the case.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's a very subtle difference that I could only really notice on the final chuggachugga part. The BKP's seem to be a bit more scooped and fizzy while the EMGs have a good bit more midrange, which makes me prefer them.





CTID said:


> I noticed the difference pretty much immediately. Though it's pretty subtle. I think the EMG set sounds a bit cleaner, I guess is the word. Like JazzHands said, they BKP's sounded fizzier so the EMGs came across much smoother sounding.



And this is why I asked y'all lol. 1 couldn't notice a difference, 1 barely could and 1 caught it right away.... I don't think it's the POD my friend was having issues with lol

thanks guys. 

and just for the record, the EMG's kill the BKP HD set in my opinion


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Fellas i picked up a Hafler T3 tube preamp to try in the POd HD Pro's FX loop. It actually kicks ass! I've tried this before with the MP-1 and it was not good, but this sounds very much like a standard tube amp, even with the D/A conversions of the Pod. I still have to try it in a band setting, but it sounds great so far. For my Rhythm and lead patches, i plug in the FX loop instead of a model to use the preamp, and for cleans and other stuff i'm still using models. All switchable via patches same as before. Its quiet, does high gain nicely, and very smooth and rich. 

Will post a NAD when i get some good pics. Want to post some pics of my rack now, I had to get creative to fit another unit in it, since it was already full!


----------



## Alice AKW

New thing

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/pod-hd-mid-gain-demo-1[/sc]


----------



## that short guy

Alice AKW said:


> New thing
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/pod-hd-mid-gain-demo-1[/sc]



I like this, can you post the patch you used I'd love to give it a try.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Ive wanted to get an Axe for about a year now, so I can ditch my ever growing, heavy, tap dancing rig I've been using for the past ten years. But with two kids and my current band in troubled waters, I just can't justify getting the processor, pedal, and whatever FRFR speaker cab I might need. So I'm settling (no offense to the PODboys) for the Hd500x. Ive read and read and read through threads, the meambobbo guides, tons of reviews and watched videos on the tube. I know it's gonna take a lot of experimentation but I'm patient. 

So you can expect some activity from me in this thread in the near future.


----------



## Alice AKW

Huh.. the track disappeared.. 

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/pod-hd-mid-gain-demo[/sc]

Will post a patch later.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Read.
http://geargods.net/interviews/in-the-axe-fx-vs-kemper-debate-twelve-foot-ninja-chooses-line-6/

Watch.


I've been SOOO STOKED for Line 6 introducing the amp models from the old XT and X3 into the HD units. I've been a proud Line 6 user and supporter for years since I was a kid (when I first saved up and got myself the X3 Live,) and to this day, my HD500 still handles all my tones.


----------



## Digital Igloo

2.6 and the model packs are up for HD500X and HD Pro X.


----------



## Dominoes282

Digital Igloo said:


> 2.6 and the model packs are up for HD500X and HD Pro X.



Any news when the Pod HD firmware is coming out? I see a lot of people buying it but getting pissed they can't install it...


----------



## Alice AKW

Amd any ETA on the standard HD's?


----------



## inprognito

Sounds great so far, the Panama is Brutal!! So much gain it's disgusting!!


----------



## Digital Igloo

Alice AKW said:


> Amd any ETA on the standard HD's?


Shouldn't be more than a week or two.


----------



## CTID

Could anyone who's had the opportunity to get 2.6 post a clip of the new 5150 amp? I'm really curious about that one, and me being totally broke means that $50 is a relatively big expense for me.


----------



## Dominoes282

CTID said:


> Could anyone who's had the opportunity to get 2.6 post a clip of the new 5150 amp? I'm really curious about that one, and me being totally broke means that $50 is a relatively big expense for me.



https://soundcloud.com/omgersaur/break-my-fall-cover-pod-hd-metal-shop-5150-test

guitars solo'd:

https://soundcloud.com/omgersaur/break-my-fall-cover-5150-test-raw-guitars

credit: Seth R. Carruthers


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

So wait, where do we go to download firmware V2.6?


----------



## Dominoes282

Zeno said:


> So wait, where do we go to download firmware V2.6?



It's through Line 6 Monkey unless you have an Original Pod HD in which case you have to wait a week or so for it to come out.


----------



## Metalman X

Zeno said:


> So wait, where do we go to download firmware V2.6?



I just fired up Line 6 Monkey, it updated i self, than it showed the new firmware as available in it's main screen. Plugged in my HD Pro X, Selected 'update' , followed instructions, done.

Well, done so far as I know. I havent had a moment to play it today, really. Also waiting til I get paid to download the bass pack... possibly the metal pack too if I got enough leftover after bills and .....


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Oh, okay, awesome. I never use Line 6 Monkey, so I had no idea. I'm probably gonna get the metal and bass packs tonight, since that 5150 model sounds awesome, and I've been dying to try the Big Bottom, and I actually really like the Insane model, on the spiders at least

EDIT: just bought the metal and bass packs, installing them now. I'm excited!

EDIT #2: HOLY CRAP. The PV Panama model sounds basically just like my 6505+ combo when the EQ is set the same, with a boost in front, and the Panama combined with the SVT is a MONSTROUS bass tone.

I also see why the Big Bottom was so popular. Me likey


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'll probably wait til I can get the 2.6 update.


----------



## CTID

Dominoes282 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/omgersaur/break-my-fall-cover-pod-hd-metal-shop-5150-test
> 
> guitars solo'd:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/omgersaur/break-my-fall-cover-5150-test-raw-guitars
> 
> credit: Seth R. Carruthers



That sounds absolutely phenomenal. Thank you!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kinda random, but I was so sick and tired of my internet not loading a number of sites, like all the important .... on here [ie, soundcloud, photobucket, tinypic, etc]. A friend I have a few classes with in the IT field suggested I open the JavaScript console in Chrome, load a site that won't load properly, and Google the error it gives me, which I did.

Apparently, the Automatically assign DNS server settings or whatever in the TCP/IPv4 properties was assigning a DNS server that wasn't working very well. I manually entered a primary and secondary DNS server IPv4 address and validated the settings, and now FINALLY all those ....ing sites load properly. Which, btw, I've been trying to figure out for months. 

TL;DR: Couldn't listen to the 5150 test, got annoyed, figured out why soundcloud wasn't loading, fixed it, and think the 5150 model on the HD sounds ....ing sick.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Dominoes282 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/omgersaur/break-my-fall-cover-pod-hd-metal-shop-5150-test
> 
> guitars solo'd:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/omgersaur/break-my-fall-cover-5150-test-raw-guitars
> 
> credit: Seth R. Carruthers



Mind sharing the amp settings?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I'll tell you mine, just for sh_i_ts and giggles - Bass @ 60%, Mids at 40%, Treble at 85%, Presence at 60%, Gain at 40% - boost in front set to taste, go to town. Sounds just like my 6505.

The global EQ is hella useful, too - once I remembered I had that, I immediately cut everything above 5k, and the fizz was gone.


----------



## gujukal

Is there an easy way to reamp your guitars with HD500? I've recorded direct into my interface and using amp sims but would like to try with my HD500 for some clean and leads.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Just pulled the trigger on a 500x with a free case. Now I get to wait a week....


----------



## MobiusR

Ok so my hd500 dc jack is broken. I tried to replace it the jack but regardless of me soldering a new one it tends to restart because of a loose connection with the pcb board and the dc jack. 

I saw the HD Pro's have a type B ac socket which is far more convenient than the DC jack for me right now. Do I need to completely convert (which is not ideal and I would rather just buy the Pro or an Axefx) to AC power or can I just solder it with no problems?


----------



## Chi

Oh wait, those new guitar and bass amp models aren't free and included in the update? I thought they would be...that's kind of a bummer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Chi said:


> Oh wait, those new guitar and bass amp models aren't free and included in the update? I thought they would be...that's kind of a bummer.



What made you think that? It's been posted all over that they'd be $50/$30 per pack.


----------



## Chi

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> What made you think that? It's been posted all over that they'd be $50/$30 per pack.



Guess I kinda' missed that.  Oh well.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> What made you think that? It's been posted all over that they'd be $50/$30 per pack.



He probably hasn't been following this thread that closely and just saw people say "there's an update with new amps and a global EQ like the X3 Live" etc. That's my guess anyways.


----------



## Chi

Spaced Out Ace said:


> He probably hasn't been following this thread that closely and just saw people say "there's an update with new amps and a global EQ like the X3 Live" etc. That's my guess anyways.



Pretty much that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I was just curious, because I saw a lot of hoopla and rage over the pricing.


----------



## Chi

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was just curious, because I saw a lot of hoopla and rage over the pricing.



I can imagine. Kinda' shocked after seeing the prices tbh.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Jeez I don't even own one yet and I know this,  MAAAN


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

There wasa guy on the L6 board scheming to wait to buy a pod hd so the new models would come preloaded, apparently saving him the $50. He's going to be waiting awhile i think.....well I suppose the used market in a year or two may provide that sort of deal.


----------



## Electric Wizard

^ You'd come out ahead just buying one on ebay and paying the $50.

Speaking of which, has anyone found more demos? I really liked that 5150, but want to hear a few more of the amps before throwing down for it. Interested to know if there's any slight differences with the xt models on the hd hardware as well.


----------



## Digital Igloo

Electric Wizard said:


> I really liked that 5150, but want to hear a few more of the amps before throwing down for it.


There's a 30-day return policy if you want to check it out.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Honestly, for me, the metal pack was worth it for the 5150 and Big Bottom models alone. I can see why the Big Bottom was so popular in the past, and the 5150 model is exactly what I wanted out of the POD before, but couldn't get.

Same with the bass pack and the SVT model. It's FANTASTIC. Definitely gave my bass tone the clank and grit I wanted. Haven't tried the GK model yet, but I'm sure it's fantastic too.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Digital Igloo said:


> There's a 30-day return policy if you want to check it out.


That's pretty cool of Line 6. Definitely would have liked that for some of the iOS music apps I'm stuck with.


----------



## prozak

5150 sounds sick, imagine all dual amp combinations with this new pack + Global eq which is able to cut off some 5k nastiness.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Not that this is going to bring back my patch, but I was wondering if anyone else ever encountered this problem: I hook up my pod to USB, to make a backup of setlist before doing the firmware upgrade and my new go-to recording patch is suddenly overwritten by a patch from a completely different playlist. I'm 100% sure about never even touching the save button and this is the second time this has happened to me.

Something else, is there a manual to be found about the new global EQ settings? It's nice and all, but I some explanation would be nice tbh.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

Anyone else notice some improvements in their patches after the update? I noticed they sounded a bit better immediately after I did the update. After tweaking the global eq I am really enjoying it. Less fizz and overall a bit more lively. 

I was about ready to sell my hd500x but after this update I think I'll hold on to it longer and maybe try the amp packs.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Excuse me if it's already been mentioned I've only been loosely following this, but does anyone have any ideas when it'll be available for the non X models? I've got one of the HD desktop/bean models and would like to get in on the bass pack.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Supposed to be soon? Couple weeks I think


----------



## RustInPeace

Did the update last night. Was fiddling around with the Global EQ... and it doesnt seem to be working at all?!?!?! I set a nasty mid spike boost and turned it off and on with no audible difference at all...


----------



## leechmasterargentina

I own a POD HD500 and I've checked out for the new firmware...there isn't any!

Is this some kind of bad taste joke from Line 6? New firmware and amp packs are only for HD500X?? I remember having read this update was for all POD HD versions...


----------



## Dominoes282

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Not that this is going to bring back my patch, but I was wondering if anyone else ever encountered this problem: I hook up my pod to USB, to make a backup of setlist before doing the firmware upgrade and my new go-to recording patch is suddenly overwritten by a patch from a completely different playlist. I'm 100% sure about never even touching the save button and this is the second time this has happened to me.



I've had this problem too and it seems to happen at random times. This isn't new with the update this has been occurring since 2.0



leechmasterargentina said:


> I own a POD HD500 and I've checked out for the new firmware...there isn't any!
> 
> Is this some kind of bad taste joke from Line 6? New firmware and amp packs are only for HD500X?? I remember having read this update was for all POD HD versions...



Keep reading...


----------



## Digital Igloo

leechmasterargentina said:


> New firmware and amp packs are only for HD500X?? I remember having read this update was for all POD HD versions...


HD500X and Pro X have a faster processor, and it was easier optimizing for Global EQ. HD500 and HD Pro shouldn't be more than another week or two. HD Bean has a couple extra bugs, and with any luck, it'll be ready at the same time.


----------



## Digital Igloo

RustInPeace said:


> Did the update last night. Was fiddling around with the Global EQ... and it doesnt seem to be working at all?!?!?! I set a nasty mid spike boost and turned it off and on with no audible difference at all...


Are you using L6 LINK? The only way to apply Global EQ to L6 LINK outs would be to have six simultaneous channels, which was too much to fit, even after code optimization. Global EQ is only applied to the 1/4", XLR, and PHONES outs (and IIRC, S/PDIF).

Also make sure that when you're on the Global EQ setup page, it's enabled. Press ENTER so the header reads "GLOBAL EQ: ON".


----------



## btbamthewell

Been out of the loop. only found out about the update recently, and the price for the packs today.

I'm sorry if it's already been mentioned but $50 seems like quite a lot for the amps, especially seeing as there are only 3 models based on actual amps.

Do we have any idea how process intensive these amps will be on the HD 500? For example would it be possible to run two 5150s?


----------



## RustInPeace

Digital Igloo said:


> Are you using L6 LINK? The only way to apply Global EQ to L6 LINK outs would be to have six simultaneous channels, which was too much to fit, even after code optimization. Global EQ is only applied to the 1/4", XLR, and PHONES outs (and IIRC, S/PDIF).
> 
> Also make sure that when you're on the Global EQ setup page, it's enabled. Press ENTER so the header reads "GLOBAL EQ: ON".



Im only using headphones when I tried it. I set some crazy eq values just to hear the difference and kept clicking it off and on with no difference in sound whatsoever.


----------



## Digital Igloo

RustInPeace said:


> Im only using headphones when I tried it. I set some crazy eq values just to hear the difference and kept clicking it off and on with no difference in sound whatsoever.


Hmm... Did you perform a system reset (and pedal calibration) after updating? That should be done after every firmware update.


----------



## RustInPeace

I did not. I will try that tonight. Thank you sir.


----------



## Metalman X

btbamthewell said:


> Do we have any idea how process intensive these amps will be on the HD 500? For example would it be possible to run two 5150s?



Indeed, you can! 

Seems HD Pro X can handle that easily. I just created a rhythm patch using two 5150 models with same cabs, similar settings but different mics, and used two EQ's, Vetta Juice to boost, and a noise gate... sounded great, and with no issues I could find. I imagine the 500X at least would be of equal if not similar capability.... not sure about the rest though.


----------



## saminator

Is there a "changelog" of updates made in firmware v2.6?


----------



## cakewalkgg

btbamthewell said:


> Been out of the loop. only found out about the update recently, and the price for the packs today.
> 
> I'm sorry if it's already been mentioned but $50 seems like quite a lot for the amps, especially seeing as there are only 3 models based on actual amps.
> 
> Do we have any idea how process intensive these amps will be on the HD 500? For example would it be possible to run two 5150s?


 

time will tell.. not if they are really well done. REcabinet doesnt have many amps.. if the 5150 is up to snuff for example and is the amp you like i'd say that amp is worth 50 bucks..

I've only heard one clip though so I can't say how good it is. Its the clip from this thread. I thought it sounded pretty good but I need to play it

but alas.. I have the bean..so i will patiently wait (and probably check this thread hourly for more clips


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I wanna hear the 5150 model with various standout cabs, like the Treadplate 412, the one that's supposed to be the Engl cab and the Hiwatt cab.


----------



## scarletSovereign

I've only just started to dive into the new amps, but I quickly threw something together to share with those eager to hear something.

https://soundcloud.com/dansiew/pod-hd-test


----------



## Alice AKW

Could someone run a couple of the new distorted amps through my post EQ chain for me?

It's the XXL V30 with the resonance down to 30% and the 57 off axis, low cut to take out some of the extreme lows, then Studio EQ at 240 and 5000 hz, both down 7 db, then a parametric EQ with the frequency at 42, Q at 70, and gain at 40, then a mid focus EQ, both Q's at 50, high pass at 20, low pass at 65.

(Also boom if anyone was wondering the secret to how I EQ my patches.)


----------



## prozak

scarletSovereign said:


> I've only just started to dive into the new amps, but I quickly threw something together to share with those eager to hear something.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/dansiew/pod-hd-test



Keep on posting man, sounds surprisingly good.


----------



## mikah912

Nobody is demoing the Bogner Shiva or new JCM 800 models?


----------



## I Shot JR

Were the old models given the bias, sag, resonance etc.?

Because if they were then picking up a hd is gonna be hard to resist.


----------



## scarletSovereign

I Shot JR said:


> Were the old models given the bias, sag, resonance etc.?
> 
> Because if they were then picking up a hd is gonna be hard to resist.



None of the old models were given the amp parameters.


----------



## Coalesce42

Found a video demo of the new model packs. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQPRZX2hiDI


----------



## Electric Wizard

Found another 5150 clip;



So far these seem hit or miss, which I guess is to be expected. Both the soundcloud demos here sound awesome though.


----------



## Metalman X

I Shot JR said:


> Were the old models given the bias, sag, resonance etc.?
> 
> Because if they were then picking up a hd is gonna be hard to resist.



No.

BUT the cab DEP's are in effect. So you do get more options in that respect.

Speaking of DEP's, love how they used those spots to simulate other functions on the GK RB model.... you get Master, Boost, and Contour, much more similar to what you find on most typical GK bass amps.

Also, for those wondering, the Ampeg models have mid, and a mid frequency knob, which will get you in into similar notches as the 5-way mid selector. Though it functions as a sweep so you can actually get in between those notches as well.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Got my hd500x yesterday and messed with it for only an hour or so and got a great high gain rhythm tone coming out of my PA without any extra packs. 

Started building patches this morning for my bands songs so I can see how things add up next band practice


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alex Kenivel said:


> Got my hd500x yesterday and messed with it for only an hour or so and got a great high gain rhythm tone coming out of my PA without any extra packs.
> 
> Started building patches this morning for my bands songs so I can see how things add up next band practice



Are you referring to Meambobbo's guide while you do all that? His guide is especially helpful for picking out cab/mic combos.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I found a few good videos and I've read through Bobbo's guide front and back a few times before I even received my pod, which was probably responsible for getting a good tone quick. Things are sounding great on my 8.


----------



## Poltergeist

I'm eager for the POD HD 500 Amp Pack updates! Is there any new cabs in the metal amp pack?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Poltergeist said:


> I'm eager for the POD HD 500 Amp Pack updates! Is there any new cabs in the metal amp pack?



Nope.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Anyone checked out the bass packs yet. Really wanna hear how the GK model sounds.


----------



## Poltergeist

raw clip of the 5150 at default settings from someone on the line 6 forum:
PVPanamaAmpModel

seems like its going to need some EQ work...


----------



## Metalman X

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Anyone checked out the bass packs yet. Really wanna hear how the GK model sounds.



the GK is exactly what it should be, IMO. They even included the ubiquitous RB series 'boost' and 'contour' functions in the DEP's.


----------



## patrick2099

mikah912 said:


> Nobody is demoing the Bogner Shiva or new JCM 800 models?



I would really like to hear some more of the new JCM 800 before I decide whether or not to buy it. Does anyone know how it compares with the original J800? Thanks.


----------



## prozak

patrick2099 said:


> I would really like to hear some more of the new JCM 800 before I decide whether or not to buy it. Does anyone know how it compares with the original J800? Thankss.


----------



## patrick2099

prozak said:


>



Thanks.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Upgraded to the new firmware. Man, the global eq is a little hard to use. But, it's great that the values are not in percentages. 

Anybody has luck with it?


----------



## Poltergeist

Someone looping a generic riff and demoing the new Metal Amp models


----------



## Ericjutsu

ugh. That sounds awful. I'm sure the horrible cab sims play a big role. I'd like to hear my 5150 and Big Bottom tones with the treadplate cab because the cab they were paired with in the video makes them sound really unusable.


----------



## RustInPeace

Did the reset and now the global eq works! Makes my existing patches sound better. 10/10


----------



## Poltergeist

Are you guys using the Global EQ for your recording patches as well?


----------



## RustInPeace

The only time I'm not using it is when I use 5cm with my 5153. Its a really great addition.


----------



## saminator

Poltergeist said:


> Are you guys using the Global EQ for your recording patches as well?



I don't see any reason not to unless you want to do that kind of EQing in your DAW.


----------



## Poltergeist

saminator said:


> I don't see any reason not to unless you want to do that kind of EQing in your DAW.



That's usually what I do.. Line 6 was kinda suggesting that its purpose was to accommodate the type and size of room you are playing in so you don't have to edit all your patches. If it can Low Pass and High Pass I'll for sure be using it instead of in my DAW to save on CPU.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

RustInPeace said:


> The only time I'm not using it is when I use 5cm with my 5153. Its a really great addition.




Hey you also do 4cm? How do you setup yours? I'm having a hard time getting unity gain on 4cm.


----------



## saminator

MASS DEFECT said:


> Hey you also do 4cm? How do you setup yours? I'm having a hard time getting unity gain on 4cm.



Have you used the mixer to help with that?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

generally what I do with the 4CM is put the effects loop after the mixer, pan channel A to center and boost it 6 db, then mute channel B, and boost the return volume of the effects loop to max.


----------



## lewis

any update on when this is available for the regular Pod HD Pro?. Want that 5150 and the global EQ so bad!.


----------



## RustInPeace

MASS DEFECT said:


> Hey you also do 4cm? How do you setup yours? I'm having a hard time getting unity gain on 4cm.



I have it set up with standard 4cm ins/outs, as well as the midi cable for channel switching. 

I dont use any amp sims for my patches, everything runs through the 5153 preamp. For the clean channel, I set an EQ in front and run it at the lowest gain possible. This way I can run the 2nd channel with the gain at any position and still have a useable clean. This way I can set my levels by just using the volume controls on the amp.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

saminator said:


> Have you used the mixer to help with that?



Yes. But I am confused as to what values of Db I need to put in order for me to get the least amount of volume loss. There just seems to be a big discrepancy of volume in the effects loop. Some also say that I need to put studio eq somewhere in the chain. 



Zeno said:


> generally what I do with the 4CM is put the effects loop after the mixer, pan channel A to center and boost it 6 db, then mute channel B, and boost the return volume of the effects loop to max.



These are my settings:


Mixer ChA- -4.5db panned center
Mixer ChB- -4.5db panned center
Put studio Studio EQ before efx loop block 150hz Bass +1.0db; Gain +8.2db
Efx Loop setting- No Change
Guitar Input Z 3.5M
Input 1 Guitar
Input Same
1/4 out switch set to amp
Guitar in switch to normal
Stack Power Amp mode
Inputs setup set to Global
Back switch set to Stomp
Master Volume 100%

I thought I had it good. Gigged for it for a while then I was forced to plug straight to the amp one gig, and I noticed a big difference with tone loss. 

Im using a 6505+ with a serial efx loop. 





RustInPeace said:


> I have it set up with standard 4cm ins/outs, as well as the midi cable for channel switching.
> 
> I dont use any amp sims for my patches, everything runs through the 5153 preamp. For the clean channel, I set an EQ in front and run it at the lowest gain possible. This way I can run the 2nd channel with the gain at any position and still have a useable clean. This way I can set my levels by just using the volume controls on the amp.




What are your mixer levels? No tone loss? Thanks a bunch for the help.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

^^^ MASS i've started using 4CM with a tube preamp - basically have the preamp in pod FX loop, same as 4CM, and what worked for me is putting the FX loop before the mixer, just before the de-activated amp model. This way i can use the mixer to adjust the levels, but most are set at 0 anyway. I found it useful to compare my 4CM patch level to another patch that is using a model since I plan on using models instead of preamp on certain patches. 

There is definitely some tone suck vs amp only, but I chose to ignore it and just go with the the tone i'm getting, which is still really good. I basically stopped comparing 4CM to pure amp, and just went after good tone instead of trying to match the pure amp tone - and i'm getting good tones without the headache as a result..

This does not mean RIP's method or plugging the FX loop in after the mixer may not work better, just what is working for me.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

VBCheeseGrater said:


> ^^^ MASS i've started using 4CM with a tube preamp - basically have the preamp in pod FX loop, same as 4CM, and what worked for me is putting the FX loop before the mixer, just before the de-activated amp model. This way i can use the mixer to adjust the levels, but most are set at 0 anyway. I found it useful to compare my 4CM patch level to another patch that is using a model since I plan on using models instead of preamp on certain patches.
> 
> There is definitely some tone suck vs amp only, but I chose to ignore it and just go with the the tone i'm getting, which is still really good. I basically stopped comparing 4CM to pure amp, and just went after good tone instead of trying to match the pure amp tone - and i'm getting good tones without the headache as a result..
> 
> This does not mean RIP's method or plugging the FX loop in after the mixer may not work better, just what is working for me.



Yeah. I get what you mean. For a year now, I got a useable tone. I mitigate the tone suck with the graphic eq post amp and just get back some of that low mids that are lost and tame the digital fizz. It's a good tone frankly but when compared to direct amp, the difference is huge. 

I've read about people having good 4cm experiences with EVH 5150III so maybe their setting would work on my 6505+ with minimal tweaking.

I just hope the 4cm in the HD500x is as straightforward as in my RP1000. That was just plug and play and the tonesuck is very very minimal. But the effects in the POD are just much better.


----------



## Poltergeist

Best 5150 demo I've heard so far.



Guitar only demo of their patches with the new amp models




EDIT: hold up... these guys created 12 new custom patches with the new amp models. You can actually purchase them... Appears to be a couple of Italian guys who make these custom presets for POD HD and other amp modelers. 
POD HD 500 X Metal Update Vol.1

Choptones Metal Update Vol.1 for Line6 Pod HD 500 X

"In this new pack we engineered 12 patches using 3 of the new amp simulation (Peavey 5150 block logo / Line 6 Purge/ Line 6 Fat Bottom).
Patch list:
5051-DOUBLE (Double hard panned Peavey 5150, pure intense Peavey sound)
5051-G12T75 (Double hard panned Peavey 5150, boosted through a standard Marshall 4x12 ab)
5051-MIDFOCUS (5150 and post-eq, great for modern metal rhythm)
5051-MIDFOCUS2 ( Same as above but with different eq and sound shaping)
5051-UBER ( 5150 with Ubercab for extra low-ends)
PURGE-SATAN (Great Line6 amp simulation, similar to new Randall amp production)
SATAN-5051-SOLO (Line6 Purge + 5150 and Delay for a smooth great sounding lead guitar)
SATAN-5051 (Line6 Purge + 5150 for hard metal riffing)
RANDY-RHY (Line6 Purge, nice scooped tone for rhythm)
RANDY-RHY2 (Same as above, different cabs)
FAT-SCOOP (Line 6 Fat bottom, great big distorted tone)
FAT-SCOOP2 (Same as above, different mics and settings)

N.B. You need HD Model Pack - Metal Pack enabled in your POD for use this patches!"


----------



## Digital Igloo

lewis said:


> any update on when this is available for the regular Pod HD Pro?. Want that 5150 and the global EQ so bad!.


HD500, HD Pro, and HD (Bean) support is coming _very_ soon.


----------



## Ericjutsu

the big bottom sounded way better in xt/x3/pod farm. Maybe it's just the bad cabs in the HD series that makes it sound worse but that's kind of a bummer. Maybe just no one has made a good patch for it yet. Anyone want to upload a tone with the big bottom with a tubescreamer and treadplate cab with a 57 on axis?


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Ok. I am the proud owner of a slightly used POD HD Pro X and FBV Shortboard. Paid and waiting on arrival. 

While I am waiting on it, what programs do i need to download. Going to look into the newest metal pack (dat 5150 though), and maybe some good free IRs if I hate the cab sims like most do. 

Going to use it with Logic X and a Mac Mini

Thanks! I Appreciate the help


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Djimbo said:


> Ok. I am the proud owner of a slightly used POD HD Pro X and FBV Shortboard. Paid and waiting on arrival.
> 
> While I am waiting on it, what programs do i need to download. Going to look into the newest metal pack (dat 5150 though), and maybe some good free IRs if I hate the cab sims like most do.
> 
> Going to use it with Logic X and a Mac Mini
> 
> Thanks! I Appreciate the help



I think you're going to need the POD with you so you can create an account at Line 6 and add your POD's serial number. After that, get Line 6 Monkey and let it download everything you need (Drivers, Edit, New Firmware)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Mostly true ^... you'll also need Pod HD X edit.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

cfrank said:


> Just got a used HD500, having used pod farm for many years it's pretty easy to dial a tone i like. One of the knobs (the preset knob?), goes out of place just a bit. I need to push it up, so i can change patches. Anyone has the same problem? Looks like it's because it was transported in a soft bag!



Try a recalibration. Unplug the pod, hold down the right arrow key, keep holding it and plug in the power cable. Wait for the line 6 logo to pass and you should go into the calibration settings. Select the item using the up/down arrow and press view to calibrate.

The options you should try is the encoders and buttons. Recalibrate all of those and make sure you go back to the menu. A "P" will show next to the items you have calibrated which means its passed the tests. An "F" means it has failed the test.

My Pod was ex-demo and I thought that one of my encoders was damaged because one of the dials wouldnt rotate values correctly. it turns out that when I had updated the firmware and because I hadnt done a recalibration all the buttons and dials were still set to the previous firmware. 

This might solve your problem, otherwise it is probably mechanical in which case it needs to be fixed and that might cost you a pretty penny, unless you can tolerate it.

If it solves your problem Id do a full firmware reflash, global reset and reconfig to start a complete refresh. 

In my case I reinstalled the very first firmware, went through all the reset options then put on the latest one and reset. I noticed a big difference in functionality and tone straight away.


----------



## mnemonic

Ericjutsu said:


> the big bottom sounded way better in xt/x3/pod farm. Maybe it's just the bad cabs in the HD series that makes it sound worse but that's kind of a bummer. Maybe just no one has made a good patch for it yet. Anyone want to upload a tone with the big bottom with a tubescreamer and treadplate cab with a 57 on axis?



Its really easy to get a terrible tone out of the Big Bottom model. Especially if most HD500 users never used an XT/X3, and don't have previous experience with it. It will probably take some time for most to get used to how the EQ reacts. 

Assuming the Big Bottom still reacts the same way it does on the XT/X3/PodFarm, the trick is to turn the Mids to 10, Treble to 0, and use Presence to control brightness.

I disagree with the labels on the controls vs. what they actually do.


----------



## JEngelking

Digital Igloo said:


> HD500, HD Pro, and HD (Bean) support is coming _very_ soon.



Stoked.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

mnemonic said:


> Its really easy to get a terrible tone out of the Big Bottom model. Especially if most HD500 users never used an XT/X3, and don't have previous experience with it. It will probably take some time for most to get used to how the EQ reacts.
> 
> Assuming the Big Bottom still reacts the same way it does on the XT/X3/PodFarm, the trick is to turn the Mids to 10, Treble to 0, and use Presence to control brightness.
> 
> I disagree with the labels on the controls vs. what they actually do.



Dialing in a good tone on the x3 stuff is a science but once you learn the idiosyncrasies it's a lot easier. And the big bottom is nice but it's actually like 7th or 8th on a list of my favorite models on the unit.


----------



## prozak

2.62 for everyone 

2.62 for everyone - POD HD - Line 6 Community


----------



## Alice AKW

prozak said:


> 2.62 for everyone
> 
> 2.62 for everyone - POD HD - Line 6 Community


----------



## Poltergeist

Updates and installs all went smooth for my POD HD 500... Only problem I found so far is that the D.E.P are not showing their percentage values on the new Amp Models. Just thought I'd let you guys know. Hope they release another update soon to fix this...


----------



## Alice AKW

Not only that, but it seems the global EQ isn't applied when you record via usb..? Am I doing something wrong here? It's a real downer if the main way I record isn't affected by the biggest thing I was excited for.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Poltergeist said:


> Updates and installs all went smooth for my POD HD 500... Only problem I found so far is that the D.E.P are not showing their percentage values on the new Amp Models. Just thought I'd let you guys know. Hope they release another update soon to fix this...



DEPs don't apply to the pod farm models. The three new "hd" models should though.


----------



## cfrank

Pan3optic3on said:


> The options you should try is the encoders and buttons. Recalibrate all of those and make sure you go back to the menu. A "P" will show next to the items you have calibrated which means its passed the tests. An "F" means it has failed the test.



I opened it up and the switch was loose! Also, the mainboard had some liquid stains, so i cleaned it up and now it's pretty much brand new. Going to recalibrate to check if everything is as it should!


----------



## Pan3optic3on

cfrank said:


> I opened it up and the switch was loose! Also, the mainboard had some liquid stains, so i cleaned it up and now it's pretty much brand new. Going to recalibrate to check if everything is as it should!



Mmm, sounds like its been gigged pretty hard. I think I'd be worried about using my HD500 live as it does have some delicate parts. That switch may have been stepped on hard with wet shoes and has found its way in the the pod.

If it passes the calibration I can't see there would be any need to have it fixed unless its giving you real problems.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Ive just updated to 2.6 on my HD500. I haven't bought the metal pack yet but I've been messing around with the global EQ and I have to say I'm quite impressed with it so far. Some of the other amps I don't normally use like the AC-30 actually sound good and the Plexi sounds lush. The EQ feels and sounds consistent when shifting through presets. Ive only had an hour an a half to experiment but the EQ didn't need drastic adjustments to cut out the mud and add shape to the sound. 

Personally I noticed a tonal difference before I made any EQ adjustments but maybe that's just me.


----------



## JEngelking

Alice AKW said:


> Not only that, but it seems the global EQ isn't applied when you record via usb..? Am I doing something wrong here? It's a real downer if the main way I record isn't affected by the biggest thing I was excited for.



Just updated the firmware and flash memory on my HD Pro; I unfortunately don't know what's causing that for you, but I hope all works out as I agree that would be quite a downer. Maybe it's a bug to be patched?

As far as my own dabbling around goes, would one go about doing a global low pass at ~5k by using the "high cut" in the global EQ, and setting the frequency to whatever frequency below which you want to hear frequencies?


----------



## Alice AKW

JEngelking said:


> Just updated the firmware and flash memory on my HD Pro; I unfortunately don't know what's causing that for you, but I hope all works out as I agree that would be quite a downer. Maybe it's a bug to be patched?
> 
> As far as my own dabbling around goes, would one go about doing a global low pass at ~5k by using the "high cut" in the global EQ, and setting the frequency to whatever frequency below which you want to hear frequencies?



I asked on the Line 6 forum, and apparently there were never plans to have it affect the USB output.

Igloo, what the fvck!? 

And yes indeed, the frequency you see on there is where the roloff will start


----------



## JEngelking

Alice AKW said:


> I asked on the Line 6 forum, and apparently there were never plans to have it affect the USB output.
> 
> Igloo, what the fvck!?
> 
> And yes indeed, the frequency you see on there is where the roloff will start



Yep, I got it figured out and just found that out as well unfortunately.


----------



## Digital Igloo

Alice AKW said:


> Igloo, what the fvck!?


*A.* The USB and L6 LINK ports have more flexible routing than the 1/4", XLR, and S/PDIF outs, and would require more than two channels of Global EQ to cover all the bases. Code optimization only afforded us two channels of Global EQ.

*B.* There are about seven zillion EQ plugins, ten of which probably came bundled in your DAW. Many have more than five bands, emulate vintage EQ hardware, show pretty frequency curves, are easier to use, exhibit linear phase (if you're willing to deal with latency), and most importantly, let you adjust or remove them after tracking.

*C.* If you're tracking into your computer, you never want unnecessary processing, especially when you intended to turn it off but forgot.

*D.* Global EQ was designed specifically to compensate for the myriad acoustic environments when performing live.

*E.* I'm evil.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Digital Igloo said:


> *A.* The USB and L6 LINK ports have more flexible routing than the 1/4", XLR, and S/PDIF outs, and would require more than two channels of Global EQ to cover all the bases. Code optimization only afforded us two channels of Global EQ.
> 
> *B.* There are about seven zillion EQ plugins, ten of which probably came bundled in your DAW. Many have more than five bands, emulate vintage EQ hardware, show pretty frequency curves, are easier to use, exhibit linear phase (if you're willing to deal with latency), and most importantly, let you adjust or remove them after tracking.
> 
> *C.* If you're tracking into your computer, you never want unnecessary processing, especially when you intended to turn it off but forgot.
> 
> *D.* Global EQ was designed specifically to compensate for the myriad acoustic environments when performing live.
> 
> *E.* I'm evil.



Well apparently we don't have to ask you if you're evil cuz you already answered that for us.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Wanting to know how the high gain rhythm tone I made sounded when compared to others, I checked out Customtone for the first time and downloaded a few rhythm patches that had _lots_ of downloads, had *good* ratings, and (almost) full descriptions.

Now I feel GREAT about the tone I made 

Unless someone can direct me to some of their favorites *nudgenudgehinthint*


----------



## Alice AKW

Digital Igloo said:


> *A.* The USB and L6 LINK ports have more flexible routing than the 1/4", XLR, and S/PDIF outs, and would require more than two channels of Global EQ to cover all the bases. Code optimization only afforded us two channels of Global EQ.
> 
> *B.* There are about seven zillion EQ plugins, ten of which probably came bundled in your DAW. Many have more than five bands, emulate vintage EQ hardware, show pretty frequency curves, are easier to use, exhibit linear phase (if you're willing to deal with latency), and most importantly, let you adjust or remove them after tracking.
> 
> *C.* If you're tracking into your computer, you never want unnecessary processing, especially when you intended to turn it off but forgot.
> 
> *D.* Global EQ was designed specifically to compensate for the myriad acoustic environments when performing live.
> 
> *E.* I'm evil.



.... it, I'll just buy an interface one of these days. 

My idea was to have the Global EQ replace the three EQ's in my patches so I have ALL THE BLOCKS free for effects ....ery.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Alice AKW said:


> My idea was to have the Global EQ replace the three EQ's in my patches so I have ALL THE BLOCKS free for effects ....ery.


Yeah this. I'm only up to two EQs usually, but I was hoping to have the global tackle some reduction of fizz or woof across the board and just fine tune each patch. I'm not wanting for effect slots, but just hoped to simplify the patch making process a bit.

I'm a little let down, because I picked up my 500x after NAMM assuming that the global EQ would help. I only ever jam or record, and had already gone through two other HD units due to frustration with dialing things in. I'm finding I've learned a lot since my last unit, so patch making is easier and this isn't a dealbreaker, but still.


----------



## prozak

I was really excited about the Global EQ and it's pretty much useless now cuz I just record stuff at home. Very disappointed.... :/


----------



## OneTakeHarvey

I've done demos of the PV Panama (5150) and the Brit 2204 (Remastered JCM800) from Line 6's HD Metal Pack if anyone's interested:

5150
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZoORkxXwPs

JCM800
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3INcSvDm6NA


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Just got the HD500 2.6 Metal Pack. Early days yet but I take back what I said about the Line 6 amp models. 

The Big Bottom amp is seriously good, more geared towards low tuned guitars I think but what a sound!

I'm finding the 5150 a bit of a pain to tweak however, in fact I'm a bit disappointed. The low end was way overkill, boomy and muddy when I first tried it. But in all fairness the harmonic range is 5150 all over but I think this is an amp model you have to sit down with. I have a feeling there are possiblities to get some of Dimebag's Randell-esque tones out of this too.

I'm still noticing loads of improvements with this update. The Hard Gate is much tighter than it was before and is allowing much better response with the open threshold and decay.

The Treadplate model, to me has lost a lot of that muddy low end bass on the V30 and sounds huge on the XXL V30. Those two cabs really separate the 90's rock/punk to the modern metal tones now.

The room/air effect is more noticeable on certain cabinets even on the preset 12% setting. 

The amp volume (not master) seems more balanced and less lethal lol.

Sound much better recording the channels on stereo left and right than panning centre.

The PAD setting finally feels useful for high gain pickups.

Generally, I'm finding the amp model tones much easier to compare and explore. It feels as fun as the POD 2.0 again. Sweet!


----------



## Pan3optic3on

https://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/bb-amp-sim

Here's a Big Bottom amp model clip I quickly put together.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Digital Igloo said:


> *A.* The USB and L6 LINK ports have more flexible routing than the 1/4", XLR, and S/PDIF outs, and would require more than two channels of Global EQ to cover all the bases. Code optimization only afforded us two channels of Global EQ.
> 
> *B.* There are about seven zillion EQ plugins, ten of which probably came bundled in your DAW. Many have more than five bands, emulate vintage EQ hardware, show pretty frequency curves, are easier to use, exhibit linear phase (if you're willing to deal with latency), and most importantly, let you adjust or remove them after tracking.
> 
> *C.* If you're tracking into your computer, you never want unnecessary processing, especially when you intended to turn it off but forgot.
> 
> *D.* Global EQ was designed specifically to compensate for the myriad acoustic environments when performing live.
> 
> *E.* I'm evil.



Yes your are, indeed.

Now seriously, I think it's ok Global EQ doesn't work through USB and S/PDIF outputs. For those wanting to track your guitars, I would recommend getting un-EQ'ed tracks from your guitar, since EQ, compression or any other processing is recommended in the mix stage. Imagine you cut off highs and then you realize you need them during the mix stage...you'll have only two choices: 1.- record again without EQ or 2.- Artificially create those lost frequencies by increasing highs with some EQ, losing the quality of your guitars.

I was also pissed off when I saw the updates came first for the X line, but I think it was for the best since we got a less buggy update. Besides, for those playing live, it's common to take an amp head and plug it to a different cab than yours, or use an entire different amp. For those kind of situations the Global EQ will become a must.

Going back to the EQ thing when tracking, believe me, try to get the most clean signal from the POD, since you'll be able to fine tune EQ and Compression in the mix stage.

Edit: Digital Igloo; deep down you're not evil


----------



## RustInPeace

Alex Kenivel said:


> Wanting to know how the high gain rhythm tone I made sounded when compared to others, I checked out Customtone for the first time and downloaded a few rhythm patches that had _lots_ of downloads, had *good* ratings, and (almost) full descriptions.
> 
> Now I feel GREAT about the tone I made
> 
> Unless someone can direct me to some of their favorites *nudgenudgehinthint*



I started out by downloading a bunch of other peoples patches and just found them to be OK at best... Then I attempted to make my own and had MUCH better results. 

Even with low gain tones... I downloaded a few apparent SRV tone clones and NONE of them sounded good. I made my own with a bassman model and a screamer/blue comp in about 8 minutes that sounded way better than anyone elses attempt. 

Once you got a good feel for the amps and the effects/eq's, you can get to the tone in your head much easier.


----------



## Ericjutsu

Pan3optic3on said:


> https://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/bb-amp-sim
> 
> Here's a Big Bottom amp model clip I quickly put together.



thanks man


----------



## robski92

I just got the metal pack for my Pod bean. I have mine set up as teh pre-amp and then a peavey classic tube power amp going into a Mesa traditional 4X12. The BB sounds massive through it. Though it seems like that amp is louder than the others? (I haven't tried the other Line 6 models, so maybe those are louder than the HD models?)


----------



## Electric Wizard

Alex Kenivel said:


> Wanting to know how the high gain rhythm tone I made sounded when compared to others, I checked out Customtone for the first time and downloaded a few rhythm patches that had _lots_ of downloads, had *good* ratings, and (almost) full descriptions.
> 
> Now I feel GREAT about the tone I made
> 
> Unless someone can direct me to some of their favorites *nudgenudgehinthint*


I know what you mean. I usually find Customtone patches, or the Cloud stuff for Bias and Jamup, to be just awful. There was a demo a couple pages back that had a great patch with it though: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RA4f-90RedM

Tempted to put up my SLO patch to see what people think too.


----------



## MozzoSemola94

Hi guys, I have two questions, the first is, when i put an equalizer, even if all the parameters are flat it modify the sound, why? the second one is, why when i connect my pod hd500x to my computer it keep making noises? Thanks in advance


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

MozzoSemola94 said:


> Hi guys, I have two questions, the first is, when i put an equalizer, even if all the parameters are flat it modify the sound, why? the second one is, why when i connect my pod hd500x to my computer it keep making noises? Thanks in advance



Usb causes interference so it will be noisier when plugged into a computer. This can't be avoided. 

Flat is not "bypassed" so the eq still colors the sound a bit just like a pedal would.


----------



## Alice AKW

I'm slacking on uploading my patches. 

I might tweak my setlist and put it up here for you guys.


----------



## BlaK-Argentina

Alice AKW said:


> I'm slacking on uploading my patches.
> 
> I might tweak my setlist and put it up here for you guys.



Yes please.

I'm VERY happy with my own tones but I definitely want to check out your patches. Get on with it!


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Just got the Metal Pack. The 5150 model is OK at best. I find it very similar with the XT in terms of response. It just has more bass this time. Taking the gain down to 40% makes it sound better. 

As a pre amp model the SLO100 is nearer in sound to my 6505+ than the 5150 model.


----------



## RustInPeace

I love how thick the SLO100 can get


----------



## kamello

appareantly, the guys in Uneven Structure finally moved from the X3 to the HD500x, would be awesome to hear the HD in an album with a great mix, Aure and Igor are talented as fvck so they will find a way to make this thing sound incredible 

I mean, they made this like a day after getting the POD  
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/eggeh/pod-hd500x-metal-bass-pack-test-swedish-groove-worship[/SC]




regarding the SLO love; probably Im gonna play a few gigs with a cover band in my Uni just to have some fun with the guys there, and preparing mid-low gain patches with the SLO and AC30 is such a breeze compared to preparing ''teh ultimaet dj0ntz patch''


----------



## Alice AKW

All this talk about the Soldano had me whip this up.

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/pod-hd500-soldano-test[/sc]


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alice AKW said:


> All this talk about the Soldano had me whip this up.
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/pod-hd500-soldano-test[/sc]



Seriously, stop uploading clips without patches. 

By the way, that only applies to Alice.


----------



## Electric Wizard

kamello said:


> appareantly, the guys in Uneven Structure finally moved from the X3 to the HD500x, would be awesome to hear the HD in an album with a great mix, Aure and Igor are talented as fvck so they will find a way to make this thing sound incredible
> 
> I mean, they made this like a day after getting the POD


I downloaded their patch and am surprised to see that it's a blend of the Fireball and an AC30 of all things. Wouldn't have guessed that.

Edit: I guess FBall and AC30 are what you see without the model packs, nevermind.


----------



## BlaK-Argentina

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Seriously, stop uploading clips without patches.
> 
> By the way, that only applies to Alice.





I mean, come on!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alice we know you're online. DON'T PRETEND YOU'RE NOT HOME! -tosses eggs-


But dad, that's our house...


...SHE'S A WITCH! GET HER!


----------



## Alice AKW

Fiiine 

Here's the Soldano patch http://line6.com/customtone/upload/index.html


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alice AKW said:


> Fiiine
> 
> Here's the Soldano patch http://line6.com/customtone/upload/index.html


----------



## Steinmetzify

Alice AKW said:


> All this talk about the Soldano had me whip this up.
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/pod-hd500-soldano-test[/sc]



Dude, this is stupendous! Nice work!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

For anyone that doesn't understand the stuff on Meambobbo's guide and wants a live presentation of it, here is some EQs and what the controls do on a graph.


----------



## Alice AKW

Oh my god I thought I put up the patch! 

Here you are, lads. Line 6 CustomTone


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alice AKW said:


> Oh my god I thought I put up the patch!



Still... 

EDIT: I'm thinking about updating my HD500 to 2.6; what do I need to do after I update it?


----------



## Alice AKW

Nothing much honestly. The EQ comes flat or disabled, but I noticed a bit of an improvement in overall sound.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alice AKW said:


> Nothing much honestly. The EQ comes flat or disabled, but I noticed a bit of an improvement in overall sound.



How do I access it?


----------



## Alice AKW

Plug your POD into your computer and run Line 6 Monkey.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alice AKW said:


> Plug your POD into your computer and run Line 6 Monkey.



I know that.  

I shouldn't have assumed you'd know what I was referring to. I meant the global EQ [which was the last thing you referred to].


----------



## Alice AKW

Oh! You hold down the View button and it'll be in the settings.


----------



## Poltergeist

Spaced Out Ace said:


> How do I access it?



If you mean the Global EQ just hold down the View button and navigate with the right arrow key till you get to the global EQ screen.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alice AKW said:


> Oh! You hold down the View button and it'll be in the settings.



I figured as much but didn't want to futz around with it. Thanks. I just updated it. Got any suggested settings for the global EQ?


----------



## Alice AKW

I'm not using it at the moment as it doesn't have any effect on the USB recording out.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

My only gripe with the GEQ is it doesn't seem to have a revert to default option unless its programmed to a button somewhere. It would be handy.


----------



## Rizzo

Pan3optic3on said:


> My only gripe with the GEQ is it doesn't seem to have a revert to default option unless its programmed to a button somewhere. It would be handy.


This.
I fiddled around wit it and i'm now hating myself.
I would just have wanted to modify the high cut and low cut parts. If anyone has wrote down the default settings or finds a way to revert to them, please write me!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I haven't changed mine since I updated to 2.6 and this is how it is set.

Low Cut: 20Hz
Low: 150Hz Q=0.7 0.00dB
Mid: 1.8KHz Q=0.7 0.00dB
High: 8KHz Q=0.7 0.00dB
High Cut: 20KHz


----------



## Rizzo

Problem solved! You have the defaults at the first seconds. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kWunpWPcPc

Oh, ninja'd 
Thanks Philosopher!


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Rizzo said:


> This.
> I fiddled around wit it and i'm now hating myself.
> I would just have wanted to modify the high cut and low cut parts. If anyone has wrote down the default settings or finds a way to revert to them, please write me!



When all the q levels are at their lowest value and gains are at 0 this will be flat. The low cut lowest value and highs at highest value.

There is no way to tweak the eq in hd edit either. Very annoying.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

For the Q, how do I make it wider/narrower? Is it higher = narrower? Or lower?


----------



## Electric Wizard

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Is it higher = narrower?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Electric Wizard said:


>



Good to know. For the mid, I'd want a wider Q than the low/high. Now I'll be able to tweak it a little better. Thanks.


----------



## Ericjutsu

Yeah I find it annoying that you can't edit the GEQ in the edit software. Makes it way less useful. I got the metal add on pack a couple hours ago and my first impression is that I don't really like it. I can't seem to find any cabs that sound good with the new amp models. I'll have to try them with IRs but man the cabs are just so bad. The Big Bottom amp with the treadplate cab with a 57 on the XT/Pod Farm 2 sounds way better than the HD. Same with the 5150. The cabs in the HD series are either way too fizzey/thin or too muddy like a blanket it over it. I would have loved new cabs added to the model packs.


----------



## saminator

Ericjutsu said:


> Yeah I find it annoying that you can't edit the GEQ in the edit software. Makes it way less useful.


This.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ericjutsu said:


> Yeah I find it annoying that you can't edit the GEQ in the edit software. Makes it way less useful. I got the metal add on pack a couple hours ago and my first impression is that I don't really like it. I can't seem to find any cabs that sound good with the new amp models. I'll have to try them with IRs but man the cabs are just so bad. The Big Bottom amp with the treadplate cab with a 57 on the XT/Pod Farm 2 sounds way better than the HD. Same with the 5150. The cabs in the HD series are either way too fizzey/thin or too muddy like a blanket it over it. I would have loved new cabs added to the model packs.



If you're keen enough to fathom the idea, I take the lack of cabs in the metal pack as a sly half serious .... you/joke. I mean, I'm pretty sure the Metal pack is the only one without new cabs; the Vintage and Bass packs have them.


----------



## BlaK-Argentina

Ericjutsu said:


> Yeah I find it annoying that you can't edit the GEQ in the edit software. Makes it way less useful. I got the metal add on pack a couple hours ago and my first impression is that I don't really like it. I can't seem to find any cabs that sound good with the new amp models. I'll have to try them with IRs but man the cabs are just so bad. The Big Bottom amp with the treadplate cab with a 57 on the XT/Pod Farm 2 sounds way better than the HD. Same with the 5150. The cabs in the HD series are either way too fizzey/thin or too muddy like a blanket it over it. I would have loved new cabs added to the model packs.



I really don't understand all the complaints about the CABs, I've never had any problems with them at all and even after I tried Redwire impulses with the POD I'm still using the XXL. I've gotten good results with the Hiway also. 

The Global EQ is intended for live use only, that's why you can't access it from Edit... cause unless you take your computer with you to the venue, you'll be tweaking from the POD directly.

Also I've gotten some very good tones with the new amps, especially the Shiva, that's my new lead tone right there, so creamy and thick. I suggest you mess around with the amps some more, I'm finding great tones using the XXL CAB with a condenser, lowering the BIAS and RES, using the parametric EQ to get rid of the annoying frequencies and a vetta comp before the screamer.


----------



## that short guy

Spaced Out Ace said:


> If you're keen enough to fathom the idea, I take the lack of cabs in the metal pack as a sly half serious .... you/joke. I mean, I'm pretty sure the Metal pack is the only one without new cabs; the Vintage and Bass packs have them.



If I were Line 6, I would've done it. 

"you don't like our cabs because you think they don't sound good for your metal/djent/hard rock tone? fine none for you ....ers"

I approve of this joke lol


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

that short guy said:


> If I were Line 6, I would've done it.
> 
> "you don't like our cabs because you think they don't sound good for your metal/djent/hard rock tone? fine none for you ....ers"
> 
> I approve of this joke lol



Whether said or implied, that's essentially what they did.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

BlaK-Argentina said:


> The Global EQ is intended for live use only, that's why you can't access it from Edit... cause unless you take your computer with you to the venue, you'll be tweaking from the POD directly.



What if you want to tweak it at home before a gig?


----------



## mnemonic

Whenever parametric EQ's come up, to get a good idea about how Q works:


----------



## Ericjutsu

I do find the XXL cab to sound the best on the new amp models. The treadplate cab I'm just really let down on. The recto cab is usually the first cab I go for with impulses. It just sounds so thin and fizzy in the HD. I get that the GEQ is intended for live use. I just don't agree that's how they should have made it. I would have been way more useful as an eq that could replace the pre existing ones in the effects slot to free up DSP and slot.


----------



## Poltergeist

mnemonic said:


> Whenever parametric EQ's come up, to get a good idea about how Q works:



Good posts here, thanks. 



mnemonic said:


> Its really easy to get a terrible tone out of the Big Bottom model. Especially if most HD500 users never used an XT/X3, and don't have previous experience with it. It will probably take some time for most to get used to how the EQ reacts.
> 
> Assuming the Big Bottom still reacts the same way it does on the XT/X3/PodFarm, the trick is to turn the Mids to 10, Treble to 0, and use Presence to control brightness.
> 
> I disagree with the labels on the controls vs. what they actually do.



This was also very helpful advice for achieving a good tone I liked from the Big Bottom. 

I recommend the 4X12 Blackback with an SM57 on axis for the Big Bottom.. Honestly sounds as good as my redwirez impulse, never thought I'd say that about a POD HD cab IR.. It just works with the Big Bottom for me.


----------



## OneTakeHarvey

For anyone interested in the HD Metal Pack I've just uploaded a shootout vid of all amps included:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rA0nt7_K7sw


----------



## Poltergeist

OneTakeHarvey said:


> For anyone interested in the HD Metal Pack I've just uploaded a shootout vid of all amps included:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rA0nt7_K7sw



Very nice! All your demos/patches from the Metal Pack sound great. Your video is proof that the 4x12 blackback can give excellent results.. I like the xxl but I think the blackback is my new default cab for these new amp models.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

OneTakeHarvey said:


> For anyone interested in the HD Metal Pack I've just uploaded a shootout vid of all amps included:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rA0nt7_K7sw



I loved the hell out of the Variac'd Plexi and the Aggro model, but wow those X3/XT models didn't sound good.


----------



## that short guy

ever since I got the HD I've focused on mainly high gain/modern sounds because that's 90 percent of what I play but last night/this morning I was inside because of the rain and and the HD actually is able to produce some fairly decent acoustic tones. 

I did this within about 15 mins after getting the tone dialed in to my liking.

what do you think of the Acoustic tone. (please be gentle with any comments about the singing lol)
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/change-in-the-house-of-fliesacoustic-cover[/SC]


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Very cool bro.


----------



## that short guy

Thanks bro. I'm glad you liked it


----------



## Alfother

Does anybody know if/when they're going to open 'em for the last gen Pod HD's? I have the bean and its says "support coming soon!"

I want the 5150 so I can really dial in my Gojira tone :3


----------



## Ericjutsu

what do you mean? I have the regular pod HD500 (non X) and I was able to get the new update and add on pack


----------



## InCasinoOut

Alfother said:


> Does anybody know if/when they're going to open 'em for the last gen Pod HD's? I have the bean and its says "support coming soon!"
> 
> I want the 5150 so I can really dial in my Gojira tone :3



Ericjutsu is right. The website says it's still coming, but I updated my regular 500 floorboard and got the metal pack an hour ago.


----------



## Hertz32

Can anyone help me out with a rough and ready guide to the HD500? Just got one and I'm still getting used to getting a nice tight Djent out of it. Is the Metal pack worth getting? Does anyone have any presets for a Bulb esque tone they could send me? Cheers


----------



## MozzoSemola94

In the line 6 custom tone there's a nice preset called Djentals, you can try it and tweak it a bit as a starting point (;


----------



## MozzoSemola94

Hertz32 said:


> Can anyone help me out with a rough and ready guide to the HD500? Just got one and I'm still getting used to getting a nice tight Djent out of it. Is the Metal pack worth getting? Does anyone have any presets for a Bulb esque tone they could send me? Cheers


In the line 6 custom tone there's a nice preset called Djentals, you can try it and tweak it a bit as a starting point (;


----------



## MF_Kitten

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I loved the hell out of the Variac'd Plexi and the Aggro model, but wow those X3/XT models didn't sound good.



the Octone is an octave fuzz sound, so obviously it's not gunna work that well 

Generally though, the HD amp models are REALLY nice, so I'm not surprised that the old XT amps don't hold up. Good for backwards compatibility though.


----------



## that short guy

MF_Kitten said:


> the Octone is an octave fuzz sound, so obviously it's not gunna work that well
> 
> Generally though, the HD amp models are REALLY nice, so I'm not surprised that the old XT amps don't hold up. Good for backwards compatibility though.



I never had the old XT so I wish someone would/could do a comparison to the old XT models to the versions of them that are on the HD using the same settings.


----------



## Alfother

Ericjutsu said:


> what do you mean? I have the regular pod HD500 (non X) and I was able to get the new update and add on pack



I must have been looking in the wrong spot, I've found it. How do you like it so far?


----------



## Alice AKW

Hopefully getting the expansion pack soon.

Prepare your earholes!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MF_Kitten said:


> the Octone is an octave fuzz sound, so obviously it's not gunna work that well
> 
> Generally though, the HD amp models are REALLY nice, so I'm not surprised that the old XT amps don't hold up. Good for backwards compatibility though.



I actually liked the Octone. Sounded like a ....ed-up HM2. 

The worst sounding were the Insane and Big Bottom. Still really like how the Plexi sounds. Probably the most natural-sounding of the bunch. Aggro sounded pretty sweet, as well.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

The Insane was just digital fizz all through out. Reminds me of that Line6 Uber Metal pedal. The Big Bottom is pretty ok. I tried one of the suggestions here of putting mids on 10 and highs on 0 then have the presence knob control brightness. I had good results actually. Got a Chaosphere sounding patch in 5mins.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Hertz32 said:


> Can anyone help me out with a rough and ready guide to the HD500? Just got one and I'm still getting used to getting a nice tight Djent out of it. Is the Metal pack worth getting? Does anyone have any presets for a Bulb esque tone they could send me? Cheers



I started off downloading presets from the Line 6 website by searching band and amp tones. They are hit and miss as some are for live use and others for recording but can be useful to start of with.

There is a band called Coat of Arms on you tube and the guitarist gives quite a good run down fir a djent tone using the rectifier and xxl cabinet although he uses a Two notes torpedo caninet box for his main recording. He uses the Hd Pro, same diff.

The screamer pedal and recto amp go hand in hand for gain, I find this the most versatile amp of the bunch for metal tones. The screamer can shape a lot of tones when used right with different amps. Some use a mid eq before the amp to give it more balls, and is used by many for djent stuff but you have to work with the screamer or itll sound like gash.

Usually I do a low cut up to 120 or more in the amp preferences, it takes a load of mud out.

The clean solando amo is grest for matching up to the recto amp imo but everything is personal preference.

Some peeps get incredible metal tones from all the heavy amps, it helps to know your stuff when eqing.

My tips are using one cab model in the chain other than two to start off. Set the inputs to Guitar and Variax (dont ask, just do : D), centre the mixer to 100% on channel leave the mixer at 0db and mute channel 2. This will keepnit basic until you want to experient with the stereo aspect. Put all effects in front of the amp except delay, studio eqs and reverb.

When doing firmware updates, unplug everything and factory reset it afterwards. Youll have to recalibrate the expression pedal. Make sure you save a bundle of all your tones before doing this as its best for the firmware to remove all patches. You can load in you patches with hd edit afterwards. 

This unit is going to do your head in searching for those holy grail tones but there are some beauts on there.

The hd is a very complicated unit if you are unfamiliar with studio eqs and amp characteristics like bias and tubes which are more detailed in the edit but it make the hd interesting. I would argue that the tube selection makes sod all difference to the tone compared to what it should and what you can hear on other modelers but the bias options are good.

Have fun, I hope it was helpful


----------



## MozzoSemola94

Alice AKW said:


> Hopefully getting the expansion pack soon.
> 
> Prepare your earholes!


Hey Alice! I listened to your soundcloud and your patches are awesome, especially the mid gain tone, what have you used to achieve such a good tone? i tried putting an overdrive or colordrive in front of the amp with low gain but it sounded a bit harsh and muddy /:


----------



## anshulkarn

Just recorded this with the pod hd...the new firmware update is just what we needed,the global eq definitely helps in getting a good balanced tone. Too bad IR's cant be worked out for the pod hd...maybe Line 6 could come up with a cab pack. 

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153231462708970&l=7581666985260883823


----------



## Innervision

For those of you who won a PODHD and PODX3, do the Insane and Big Bottom models sound the same in the 2.6 update as they are in the X3?

What makes me hesitate to update is the possible tonal difference introduced with this update. Has any of you really noticed it?


----------



## Alice AKW

MozzoSemola94 said:


> Hey Alice! I listened to your soundcloud and your patches are awesome, especially the mid gain tone, what have you used to achieve such a good tone? i tried putting an overdrive or colordrive in front of the amp with low gain but it sounded a bit harsh and muddy /:



That tone is a tube comp into the SLO 100 Clean with a little pre EQ.


----------



## MozzoSemola94

Alice AKW said:


> That tone is a tube comp into the SLO 100 Clean with a little pre EQ.



Thank you very much  I will try it


----------



## SeditiousDissent

So I spent the $99 and bought the Ultimate Expansion, or whatever it's called, for my 500X the day it was released. I have to admit that I'm really not in love with any of the new stuff. I think I'm in the minority, but I feel like I wasted my money on buying them. I still find myself sticking to the Soldano Crunch or Overdrive for my gain sounds.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

SeditiousDissent said:


> So I spent the $99 and bought the Ultimate Expansion, or whatever it's called, for my 500X the day it was released. I have to admit that I'm really not in love with any of the new stuff. I think I'm in the minority, but I feel like I wasted my money on buying them. I still find myself sticking to the Soldano Crunch or Overdrive for my gain sounds.



Get your money back then.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

SeditiousDissent said:


> So I spent the $99 and bought the Ultimate Expansion, or whatever it's called, for my 500X the day it was released. I have to admit that I'm really not in love with any of the new stuff. I think I'm in the minority, but I feel like I wasted my money on buying them. I still find myself sticking to the Soldano Crunch or Overdrive for my gain sounds.



I'd hate to be THAT person...

But if you have a bass, whats your opinion on the new bass models?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I have a bass, so I'll chime in - 

So worth the $30, for the SVT model alone. The fliptop kinda sucks if you want a defined bass tone, as we all know, but the SVT kicks ass. Haven't messed with the GK much yet, but the new cabs are awesome as well. My main bass patch right now is the SVT Bright channel in parallel with a boosted 5150, running amps through the SVT 810 - sounds pretty killer


----------



## MozzoSemola94

I just tried tone matching a Mesa Boogie Mark V from a Ola video and it sounded absolutely awesome imo (first one is the original, second one the tone match)
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/gh10te94t3dfo8a/Mesa Boogie Mark V Tone Match.mp3?dl=0 
sad I can't load the IR in the pod


----------



## MASS DEFECT

What amp is the Line6 Big Bottom based from? Sounds like a very dry 5150/Rectifier bastard child with tons of bass.

I enjoyed it as a pre amp model more than as a full amp model with virtual cabs, though. Sounds cool through the power amp of my 6505+ with a ported 2x12. I cut down on my amp's resonance and I almost have a 5150III-like sound.


----------



## Poltergeist

MASS DEFECT said:


> What amp is the Line6 Big Bottom based from? Sounds like a very dry 5150/Rectifier bastard child with tons of bass



this is copied and pasted from some old line 6 documents about the Big Bottom: 

L6 Big Bottom
"Just can&#8217;t seem to get enough bottom end out of your cabinet? Try punishing it with Big Bottom._* We crossed a Boogie Triple Rectifier with a Rivera Los Lobottom sub rig*_ and dialed it in for serious disembowelment. But it&#8217;s not just about the bass. A super wide midrange control and an extra presence high midrange maintain articulation and power throughout the tonal range of this amp."

I'm loving this amp too.. Its for sure getting super close to the high gain sound I've been looking for. I'm just trying to find the best settings to get it to balance right in the mix.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Poltergeist said:


> this is copied and pasted from some old line 6 documents about the Big Bottom:
> 
> L6 Big Bottom
> "Just cant seem to get enough bottom end out of your cabinet? Try punishing it with Big Bottom._* We crossed a Boogie Triple Rectifier with a Rivera Los Lobottom sub rig*_ and dialed it in for serious disembowelment. But its not just about the bass. A super wide midrange control and an extra presence high midrange maintain articulation and power throughout the tonal range of this amp."



You mean this?


----------



## Poltergeist

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You mean this?



Yup, that's the one I got it from.


----------



## Purelojik

the panama amp is fantastic. im thoroughly happy with this update.

now if they can actually allow us to switch out IR's then that would make me so happy. i'd pay for that functionality as well.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

It's been gone over a few pages back as to why that'll never happen with the HD series - and why you shouldn't expect it from Line 6 in general. Just get a Logidy EPSi, and call it a day.

I decided to mix the 5150 and Big Bottom models, since I was running into opposing issues with them - too fizzy with the 5150, to the point where it was sorta spitty like a fuzz pedal, and too much low end with the Big Bottom - running them in parallel, favoring the Big Bottom slightly over the 5150, and WOW - mega-chunk, djenty with a hint of deathcore, very good for modern metal, especially when I wound the bias of the 5150 all the way back, as well as dumped the treble and cranked the mids on the Big Bottom.

I've gotta try this out through a PA speaker, see how that sounds. GUESS I KNOW WHAT I'M DOING TOMORROW AFTER WORK


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Zeno said:


> It's been gone over a few pages back as to why that'll never happen with the HD series - and why you shouldn't expect it from Line 6 in general. Just get a Logidy EPSi, and call it a day.



That was one of Digital Igloo's suggestion. Apparently Line 6 really cares about how worthy they are of your money. He said essentially that "It'd piss all over the user experience with the HD. And in the future, probably won't do it unless we can "do it differently"." 



Zeno said:


> I decided to mix the 5150 and Big Bottom models, since I was running into opposing issues with them - too fizzy with the 5150, to the point where it was sorta spitty like a fuzz pedal, and too much low end with the Big Bottom - running them in parallel, favoring the Big Bottom slightly over the 5150, and WOW - mega-chunk, djenty with a hint of deathcore, very good for modern metal, especially when I wound the bias of the 5150 all the way back, as well as dumped the treble and cranked the mids on the Big Bottom.
> 
> I've gotta try this out through a PA speaker, see how that sounds. GUESS I KNOW WHAT I'M DOING TOMORROW AFTER WORK



What cab were you using with the 5150? I think I would try the Hiwatt cab first. It might possibly get rid of a lot of the fizz. As for the Big Bottom, the blackback cab or the treadplate would probably sound pretty cool once you dial it in. The Big Bottom would benefit from some post EQing, I'm sure. May have success with dialing the bass on the amp low [like 30-45%] and then using an EQ after to boost some of the low end. Also set the cab low end cutoff, thump, etc.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Just for everyone curious, here's what I came up with - I threw together a quick single raw guitar track, USB out from the HD500X over Laid to Rest. Guitar is an SZ520 with a DiMarzio Drop Sonic in the bridge. Apologies for the slightly sloppy playing

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/b3n_t3st_m1x3s/01-laid-to-rest-raw[/sc]

And as for the tone, it's here


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Poltergeist said:


> this is copied and pasted from some old line 6 documents about the Big Bottom:
> 
> L6 Big Bottom
> "Just cant seem to get enough bottom end out of your cabinet? Try punishing it with Big Bottom._* We crossed a Boogie Triple Rectifier with a Rivera Los Lobottom sub rig*_ and dialed it in for serious disembowelment. But its not just about the bass. A super wide midrange control and an extra presence high midrange maintain articulation and power throughout the tonal range of this amp."
> 
> I'm loving this amp too.. Its for sure getting super close to the high gain sound I've been looking for. I'm just trying to find the best settings to get it to balance right in the mix.



A triple rectifier? Nigel Tufnell would be proud. The Big Bottom goes to 11!


----------



## lewis

The best thing about not using the Line 6 Cabs and opting for a 3rd party IR device (Epsi, Torpedo CAB etc) is not only do you get a FAR superior tone but you also save a tonne of DSP space by having the Line 6 Cabs/Mics turned off. Made patches for me (on the older HD Pro) even better.

Win/Win so I actually dont care Line 6 dont offer the IRs built in, it would only be at the expense of more DSP than their current cabs take up anywhere probably. This way works better for everyone.


----------



## Ericjutsu

I think I'm going to return the metal add on pack. I can't get a tone that I like better than my previous ones. The new amp models just don't really fit well with any of the cabs. The big bottom sounds way better on the XT series cabs than on the new HD cabs. Same with the Panama. I still like the HD for ambient and FX heavy clean sounds as well as an FX unit for my amp.


----------



## Poltergeist

lewis said:


> The best thing about not using the Line 6 Cabs and opting for a 3rd party IR device (Epsi, Torpedo CAB etc) is not only do you get a FAR superior tone but you also save a tonne of DSP space by having the Line 6 Cabs/Mics turned off. Made patches for me (on the older HD Pro) even better.
> 
> Win/Win so I actually dont care Line 6 dont offer the IRs built in, it would only be at the expense of more DSP than their current cabs take up anywhere probably. This way works better for everyone.



Do you use an Epsi or Torpedo? Would love to hear how you run it with the POD or use any suggestions or tips with these loaders. I have Redwirez Big Box set so I would love to get an IR loader someday


----------



## SeditiousDissent

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Get your money back then.



I didn't realize that it was an option at first, but I have since "returned" the packs via the LM.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd hate to be THAT person...
> 
> But if you have a bass, whats your opinion on the new bass models?



I use a SansAmp for 99% of my bass stuff, so I never really messed around with the bass pack.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Ericjutsu said:


> I think I'm going to return the metal add on pack. I can't get a tone that I like better than my previous ones. The new amp models just don't really fit well with any of the cabs. The big bottom sounds way better on the XT series cabs than on the new HD cabs. Same with the Panama. I still like the HD for ambient and FX heavy clean sounds as well as an FX unit for my amp.



Im having a similiar issue. I think the global eq is great and everyrhing else for the same reasons. Im not sure if Hd/500x users have this problem but the metal pack sounds like its glitched. The firmware release states there is a known issue with the user preset banks and it played up when I used hd edit so it seems the add on software for hd is far from perfect atm. Personally I think the packs arent linking in correctly with the amp controls like the stock models.

The 5150 gain dial sound like its got the bass linked to it. For me its completely unusable and sounds like total mud. Even if I take the low cut past 120 hz you can hear the amp tone is overloaded with bass. The only positives are the mids sound spot on.

Its good that line 6 did a 30 trial though and glad the hd can finally get tone packs but because its early days I get the impression this release is a guinea pig test.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Pan3optic3on said:


> Im having a similiar issue. I think the global eq is great and everyrhing else for the same reasons. Im not sure if Hd/500x users have this problem but the metal pack sounds like its glitched. The firmware release states there is a known issue with the user preset banks and it played up when I used hd edit so it seems the add on software for hd is far from perfect atm. Personally I think the packs arent linking in correctly with the amp controls like the stock models.
> 
> The 5150 gain dial sound like its got the bass linked to it. For me its completely unusable and sounds like total mud. Even if I take the low cut past 120 hz you can hear the amp tone is overloaded with bass. The only positives are the mids sound spot on.
> 
> Its good that line 6 did a 30 trial though and glad the hd can finally get tone packs but because its early days I get the impression this release is a guinea pig test.



Haven't tried the new amps, but the technical term for that is beta testing. That said, hopefully they'll fix it because that model is actually HD. And considering you only get three HD models, it bites that one of them might be glitched or botched.

Btw, have you tried rolling back [if you can] and reinstalling the amp pack? Maybe there was an error when it transferred.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Poltergeist said:


> Do you use an Epsi or Torpedo? Would love to hear how you run it with the POD or use any suggestions or tips with these loaders. I have Redwirez Big Box set so I would love to get an IR loader someday


If you have an ios device, there's an app called fiddlicator that loads IRs. I've been using that with success in my 500x's loop.


----------



## Poltergeist

Electric Wizard said:


> If you have an ios device, there's an app called fiddlicator that loads IRs. I've been using that with success in my 500x's loop.



that's awesome I haven't heard of that app, I'll have to check it out.. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Haven't tried the new amps, but the technical term for that is beta testing. That said, hopefully they'll fix it because that model is actually HD. And considering you only get three HD models, it bites that one of them might be glitched or botched.
> 
> Btw, have you tried rolling back [if you can] and reinstalling the amp pack? Maybe there was an error when it transferred.



Haha, yeah Beta, thats the one. I did a roll back but didn't test the sound but that's actually a good idea. I assumed the metal pack would only work with the 2.6.

Ive been tinkering since that post and Ive managed to get a tone out of the 5150, well two actually but the settings to me are very extreme. I ended up using two screamers and turning everything on the amp parameters to 0 except the HUM but it sounds pretty brutal using the V30 xxl cab and 421 Dynamic. Ill post it in a bit and the patch.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Pan3optic3on said:


> Haha, yeah Beta, thats the one. I did a roll back but didn't test the sound but that's actually a good idea. I assumed the metal pack would only work with the 2.6.
> 
> Ive been tinkering since that post and Ive managed to get a tone out of the 5150, well two actually but the settings to me are very extreme. I ended up using two screamers and turning everything on the amp parameters to 0 except the HUM but it sounds pretty brutal using the V30 xxl cab and 421 Dynamic. Ill post it in a bit and the patch.



You're misinterpreting what I mean. Ever have to uninstall and reinstall something and somehow it works and you sit there scratching your head like "wtf was different?" Same idea kinda. See if you can't rollback the firmware and if you can do so without returning it or losing your license, uninstall the model pack as well. Then, reinstall the firmware update, do the restart when it asks, etc., then reinstall the amp pack. If that doesn't work [for instance, when downloading, there might've been an error from a packet getting dropped for instance], then maybe it is a glitch and Line 6 should probably be informed if they aren't aware already. Hope it works out.

Oh, and try the mid focused EQ + screamer instead of 2 screamers. Might help to scoop a lot of that poopy low end and make the amp more usable as a result.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You're misinterpreting what I mean. Ever have to uninstall and reinstall something and somehow it works and you sit there scratching your head like "wtf was different?" Same idea kinda. See if you can't rollback the firmware and if you can do so without returning it or losing your license, uninstall the model pack as well. Then, reinstall the firmware update, do the restart when it asks, etc., then reinstall the amp pack. If that doesn't work [for instance, when downloading, there might've been an error from a packet getting dropped for instance], then maybe it is a glitch and Line 6 should probably be informed if they aren't aware already. Hope it works out.
> 
> Oh, and try the mid focused EQ + screamer instead of 2 screamers. Might help to scoop a lot of that poopy low end and make the amp more usable as a result.



Ive tried it that way but not rolling back. 

Clip of the 5150 below. Obviously if you haven't got the metal pack you wont be able to patch it in and have a look. Two screamers work pretty well for this sound with the mid EQ another EQ for treble. All the parameters are down to 0 except the Hum which is centred.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

5150 Whitechapel Soundclip and patch.

Line 6 CustomTone

https://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/whitechapel5150-hd-500-patch


----------



## that short guy

Pan3optic3on said:


> 5150 Whitechapel Soundclip and patch.
> 
> Line 6 CustomTone
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/whitechapel5150-hd-500-patch



Dude that is pretty dam close to the original lol


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Pretty damn sick, bro.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Thanks  Ok I think I judged it a bit to soon but it does sound absolutely awful when you first put it through the XXL with no eq. But there we go. I'm still convinced it ain't right. Surely when the master is on 0 you should hear no sound. Maybe its just the way they've modeled it. Well if others try the patch and its silent then its my upgrade that went .... up.

I got a good Mastodon tone for "Blood and Thunder" off the Leviathan album using the 412 Blackback cabinet. Ill post it tomorrow.


----------



## Poltergeist

That Line 6 model pack PDF said that the Line 6 Purge amp model is a hot rodded Marshall JMP-1 pre amp. I'm a huge fan of Stephen Carpenter and his tone.. I researched that a lot of his tone comes from a JMP-1 pre amp, and he even uses a clone of it on his Axe Fx now. I was messing with it earlier first with a screamer in front and then the Line 6 drive with the XXL and 409 and it sounds surprisingly good. I'm going to try to make a similar patch to his tone or maybe blend the Purge with another high gain amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd love to hear the new models, but now all with the settings. I'd like to hear them with the settings that make them sound their best. Seems like the X3 models need some really odd settings to sound good.

Especially the Big Bottom and the Aggro. I love the Triple Recto and the JMP-1.


----------



## Alice AKW

Give me a few days, lads.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd love to hear the new models, but now all with the settings. I'd like to hear them with the settings that make them sound their best. Seems like the X3 models need some really odd settings to sound good.
> 
> Especially the Big Bottom and the Aggro. I love the Triple Recto and the JMP-1.



The Big Bottom always needed odd settings, though.


----------



## mbise1993

Hey guys, new HD500X owner here and I have to say, I'm liking it quite a bit! I can get some great tones out of it through speakers and when I run the pres through IRs for recording, it gives me one of the best recording tones I've used. However, there's one bug that I've found, and I'm not sure if its my PC or the HD. Whenever I'm using the HD as a soundcard via direct USB and have it set as input/output in my DAW, my operating system (Windows 8) crashes. According to the various error messages, it has something to do with the Line 6 driver (possibly accessing memory space outside of its range, but I'm not 100% sure on that). I've contacted Line 6 support and they have been of NO help whatsoever, even though I've seen multiple people on their forums reporting the same issue. So, has anyone here had this problem? And if so, have you found a fix? As of now I'm running through a Scarlett 2i2 which works well, but I haven't found a way to re-amp with it and that's something I'd really like to try out.


----------



## Dominoes282

Just got the HD pack. 5150 with a coil split sounds exactly like the Josh Travis tone.


----------



## CTID

mbise1993 said:


> Hey guys, new HD500X owner here and I have to say, I'm liking it quite a bit! I can get some great tones out of it through speakers and when I run the pres through IRs for recording, it gives me one of the best recording tones I've used. However, there's one bug that I've found, and I'm not sure if its my PC or the HD. Whenever I'm using the HD as a soundcard via direct USB and have it set as input/output in my DAW, my operating system (Windows 8) crashes. According to the various error messages, it has something to do with the Line 6 driver (possibly accessing memory space outside of its range, but I'm not 100% sure on that). I've contacted Line 6 support and they have been of NO help whatsoever, even though I've seen multiple people on their forums reporting the same issue. So, has anyone here had this problem? And if so, have you found a fix? As of now I'm running through a Scarlett 2i2 which works well, but I haven't found a way to re-amp with it and that's something I'd really like to try out.



I had the exact same problem (Windows 8 64-bit as well) and apparently the ASIO drivers don't agree. I'm using a Scarlett 2i2 as well and it's been awesome. As for reamping, it's not something I do at all so i'm not too sure how that works.


----------



## mbise1993

*@CTID* Good to know its not just me! The Line 6 support tech that I've been talking to the past few days actually tried to tell me that it has nothing to do with their drivers even after I directed him to 4 posts on Line 6 forums about the same issue. Anyways, the Scarlett 2i2 is definitely a good solution. As for re-amping, does anyone know a way to do that with the Scarlett? I've figured out a decent way to record both dry and wet at the same time, but I've got no way to re-amp as far as I can tell. The only thing I've managed to create are some awful feedback loops.


----------



## lewis

Poltergeist said:


> Do you use an Epsi or Torpedo? Would love to hear how you run it with the POD or use any suggestions or tips with these loaders. I have Redwirez Big Box set so I would love to get an IR loader someday



I do mate  I own the Torpedo CAB. Yes its pricey but its acually awesome. It is a power amp to and I can choose lots of different valve types and also has 2 EQs built in depending on your intrument (Guitar/Bass)

There are 2 ways you can connect it to the Pod HD Pro.

First way is run a cable out of the Unbalanced output of the HD into the Line input on the back of the Torpedo CAB. From there you can run out of the CABs output straight to say the PA for example. The Pods Cabs/Mics turned off.

This way your sending just the amp tone (the fizzy nightmare) to the CAB to generate any Mic/Cab/Poweramp/extra EQ you want and from there PA

Way 2 is to put the Torpedo CAB in the PODs effects loop. Placing the efx loop block at the end of the chain to activate the CABs IRs within the POD. This is the best way to record imo as obviously the tone is then including the IRs. If you want to go this route for Live too then you can run an additional cable out of presumably a line output on the back of POD to PA.

I hope this has made it clear mate. I tried my best to explain it in an easy way. Its really quite simple actually. Its great device. Everything is also midi compatible so I could even programme different amp (Pod) with different Cab IRs (Torpedo) to all switch together with 1 button press.

Nifty. I recommend trying something similar. Ive had way better results going this route than VST Plugins.


----------



## lewis

I just bought the Metal pack, did all the updates etc and started messing around with all the new goodies.

First of all Global EQ!!........... wow. I love this feature <3

Secondly Panama!! (5150)............  this is THE tone Ive been searching for. I had a great sound from my HD Pro using the ENGL but this is just better in every way. So aggressive  Ive opted to use Triode to try and get a nice smooth balance to the gain. Just wow.

Line 6 I wasnt going to purchase this update out of principle, but Im so glad I buckled and bought in.

Thank you!

P.S Give us MORE add on Packs!!!!..... haha

EDIT: Dont use the Stock Line 6 Cabs etc. I use IRs and Poweramp IRs on the Torpedo CAB


----------



## saminator

lewis said:


> Ive opted to use Triode to try and get a nice smooth balance to the gain.


I thought this setting only works with the DT50...?


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

I was wondering wether anyone would want to share their views on setting a lead sound for *live* performance. At the moment my patches are mainly set up as dual amp chains, one chain for main sound and the other for leads. In previous setups I switched between patches for main and lead, but I hated the lag during the switch, a dual signal is considerably better, but now I just want to try to build it into single chain patches. So please share your views on:



What fx do you use for leads, delays - eq, whatever...post or pre delay, that sort of things.
How do you get a warm fat lead sound that does not give the feeling of a gap in sound when you switch back to your main? So how do I handle volume differences?
Thanks a bunch


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

well, for a basic lead sound, honestly, all I do is throw the boost comp in front of my rhythm tone, and a delay afterwards, and I'm set - I give it just enough extra juice for it to feel sorta chewy, and the delay just adds some space, and is tempo-synced at quarter notes, so I can tap in a tempo.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Zeno said:


> well, for a basic lead sound, honestly, all I do is throw the boost comp in front of my rhythm tone, and a delay afterwards, and I'm set - I give it just enough extra juice for it to feel sorta chewy, and the delay just adds some space, and is tempo-synced at quarter notes, so I can tap in a tempo.



Im trying that right now and although I think it does add some good drive, I think it's still a bit too subtle. Mind that I have to compete with our rythm guitar player, so I need to cut the mix a bit more.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

fair enough, I've not tried these out in a full band mix - you'll definitely need a volume boost of some sort after your amp block, for live use - no two ways about it.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

5150 tip.

Right, Im not sure if its the same on Pod Farm as Ive never used it but Ive sussed out that the 5150 doubles with its clean channel which is total mint. Basically thats why the sound doesnt cut out when its at 0.

Set the Gain and internal Master to 0, switch the input to 22 or a low level and bingo. 5150 clean channel mode. Slap on some chorus, sounds fricking ace.

Also, on edit try the topology on 3, A class for clean with triode, A/B for distortion. These seem to worknwell with this amp.


----------



## Poltergeist

thanks,lewis! Now I really want a Torpedo.. lol Its hard to drop cash on something that is about just as much money as an HD 500x, but I know it'll be worth it... Probably get years of use out of the POD after getting the C.A.B.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Finally got to use my 500x at band practice last night. Killed in many many ways.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alex Kenivel said:


> Finally got to use my 500x at band practice last night. Killed in many many ways.



Any manslaughter/murder charges pending?


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Poltergeist said:


> thanks,lewis! Now I really want a Torpedo.. lol Its hard to drop cash on something that is about just as much money as an HD 500x, but I know it'll be worth it... Probably get years of use out of the POD after getting the C.A.B.



Not to barge in but try the two notes wall of sound iii vst. I cant afford the torpedo but the cabinets are cheap on the vst. Something like 8 euros a cab.

I use the Ampeg cabinet a lot for bass and the mesa v30.
The microphone placement is great and there are loads of room and microphone options on there.

Just switch of the cabinet on the hd and is good to go. The program is free with two cabinets. You just have to buy five cabinets to activate the license.


----------



## lewis

Pan3optic3on said:


> Not to barge in but try the two notes wall of sound iii vst. I cant afford the torpedo but the cabinets are cheap on the vst. Something like 8 euros a cab.
> 
> I use the Ampeg cabinet a lot for bass and the mesa v30.
> The microphone placement is great and there are loads of room and microphone options on there.
> 
> Just switch of the cabinet on the hd and is good to go. The program is free with two cabinets. You just have to buy five cabinets to activate the license.



I tried this and had all sorts of problems. First with registration, then with it opening correctly. Sidenote to this the IRs Im using with the CAB are all the awesome free ones that have been uploaded like the spreshigh etc

I much prefer an always on physical device thats built like a tank and easier to use/control personally. Easily worth the money.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

lewis said:


> I tried this and had all sorts of problems. First with registration, then with it opening correctly. Sidenote to this the IRs Im using with the CAB are all the awesome free ones that have been uploaded like the spreshigh etc
> 
> I much prefer an always on physical device thats built like a tank and easier to use/control personally. Easily worth the money.



Yes that is the only drawback to the wos III is the glitches but its a good budget option for me and has been a helpful learning tool as ive only been doing home studio recording for just over a year. Personally I think the torpedo is a sort of answer to the axe fx. A HD and torpedo is still loads cheaper together than a fractal. Like you said the fact its a solid build and hands on appealed to me butnits just too expensive.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

5150 Clean channel 

Line 6 CustomTone


----------



## prozak

Guys can you please stop talking about TORPEDO and any 3rd party stuff? Lets make the best out of the POD itself, my intension is not to be rude in any way, but I believe that majority of us is just sick of mentioning Axe Fx, Torpedo, Real tube amps etc.

I think many of you hate POD's cabs just becouse someone told you how superior their custom IR's were. Now you think they suck, but I don't think so, in fact I'm convinced they don't.

Lets focus on our PODs, combining the best out of its eqs, dual cabs and mics combos, DEP features and so on....

I've heard some samples of people playing their Hello Kitty single coil strats vs Bare Knuckles equiped axes, and guess what, they sounded way better. You got the point.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

I've just test driven most amps from the Full HD Bundle. I don't think they suck in any sense, but I understand some people might be disappointed with them.

Being a Metalhead, I was anxious about the Metal Pack mostly, but I also use cleans and use bass as well when I record my songs, so I also needed to expand bass possibilities.

I think the Panama PV (Peavey 5150) is definitely the best of all. Compared to what I consider the best Metal amps in HD, the Treadplate and the F-Ball, it really stands out. I replaced and tweaked one of my best Metal chains and it's really easy to get to the Djentlemen's club. It's a pitty Line 6 didn't include a Panama cab, but the 4x12 Uber cab sounds great when you change the default SM57 microphone to the U87 Condenser, which are pretty much the same cab and mike I use with the Treadplate in one of my best Metal patches. The Bogner and Remastered Marshall JCM800 sound good, but to be honest, I don't understand why they're included in a Metal pack since I don't feel I could get real heavy sounds from them, though they sound great for hard rock and things like that. I didn't like any of the older X3 models (Aggro, Bottom, Octone, etc) because they do sound way inferior than the best ones in HD. 

On the Vintage Pack, the Jazz Rivet (Roland JC-120) stands out because it sounds like a transistor amp, and I believe there was only emulation of tube amps before. Sounds very clean, like a transistor amp, and can be useful when looking for a very clean sound. As far from the rest, they sound good, but I just can't understand why Line 6 bothered with the Fender Champ...as far as I know that's a beginner's practice amp, and honestly, I'd never like to record a song where sound from something like that is involved. Good things on this pack is that the Jazz Rivet brings its own 2x12 cab, but again in my opinion Line 6 wasted time creating the...Fender Champ 1x8 cab... (I bet people would change this model for a 5150 Cab, right?)

Since I only had like 30 minutes to test drive all models, I didn't have the chance to plug my bass yet, but as someone said earlier, the SVT amps sound inmensely better than the Flip Top (Which is also modeled after some ancient Ampeg). They bring their own cabs and at first glance, with a guitar, they seem to sound cleaner in that sense. I can't say anything more about this pack since the best way to test it will be when my bass is plugged.

One "model" I couldn't understand is the Acoustic one...I only got way less output and it seems to sound like a "new tone" patch, just direct guitar input. What are we supposed to use this with?

Overall, I think this pack brings some air and expands possibilities to our HD modelers, but I agree with some of you that feel Line 6 could have done a bit more to make these expansion packs really great ones. Maybe they could make a free update for those who bought them and add Cabs for the Panama and Mahadeva models, Vintage pack models that don't bring their own cab, and a G Cougar cab.

Oh, another thing I noticed is that the Expansion models seem louder in their default options than the Stock HD models in their default settings as well. Maybe this has to do with what someone described before and made it hell louder and gainy. But in any sense I found it unusable; I just use the PAD setting on and take the amp to the left (or right) and then center the signal in the mixer.


----------



## Electric Wizard

prozak said:


> Guys can you please stop talking about TORPEDO and any 3rd party stuff? Lets make the best out of the POD itself, my intension is not to be rude in any way, but I believe that majority of us is just sick of mentioning Axe Fx, Torpedo, Real tube amps etc.
> 
> I think many of you hate POD's cabs just becouse someone told you how superior their custom IR's were. Now you think they suck, but I don't think so, in fact I'm convinced they don't.


People use their Pods in conjunction with these things. Where should people be talking about it if not in the Pod thread? 
You can have whatever opinion you want, but you're trying to backseat moderate here.



leechmasterargentina said:


> I've just test driven most amps from the Full HD Bundle. I don't think they suck in any sense, but I understand some people might be disappointed with them.


I just got the Metal Pack last night and have to say I'm in the disappointed camp. I definitely need more time with it but so far I haven't heard anything that blew me away.

I really want to like the 5150, but I can't dial it in right or maybe it's just not my sound. Just seems like a worse SLO OD.
Not keen on a lot of the X3 stuff. I really do like the Big Bottom though, and I'm glad people posted how to dial it in because I wouldn't have tried such drastic settings. I still need to try blending the amps though.

So far I feel like it might not be worth the cost for me. Glad it's a 30 day window to try it out though.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Electric Wizard said:


> I just got the Metal Pack last night and have to say I'm in the disappointed camp. I definitely need more time with it but so far I haven't heard anything that blew me away.
> 
> I really want to like the 5150, but I can't dial it in right or maybe it's just not my sound. Just seems like a worse SLO OD.
> Not keen on a lot of the X3 stuff. I really do like the Big Bottom though, and I'm glad people posted how to dial it in because I wouldn't have tried such drastic settings. I still need to try blending the amps though.
> 
> So far I feel like it might not be worth the cost for me. Glad it's a 30 day window to try it out though.



I updated like a week ago...I really haven't had the time to test them, and I was afraid on how they would sound, considering the investment. I think I'll keep it, and I'm confident about the bass amps eventhough I haven't tested them. In any case, I have more choices now than just the Flip Top.

I think some people be dissapointed because the HD itself didn't like them in the first place. I agree it has that "fizzy" sound hard to get rid off, and high gain amps in these packs do follow the same sound, but I found potential with the 5150. I just wished it brought its own cab to have more possibilities.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

prozak said:


> I think many of you hate POD's cabs just becouse someone told you how superior their custom IR's were. Now you think they suck, but I don't think so, in fact I'm convinced they don't.



Even if they were told, they would still be right. I think the point thats missed is that the torpedo does help the Hd range. The Hd was designed to use external IRs so why should people shut up about it? 

I used a mesa rec for 8 years, and has dual tubes. There is a definite difference between the two. I didnt need anyone to tell me switching between the two on HD didnt cut it.

I use the two note vst because it does get me the tones and tube sounds I want. I tested it and wouldnt mention it if I thought it was crap. It doesn't cost the earth so whats the problem? Maybe a constructive argument of why the unit isnt worth it would better. Have you tried it?

I play a cheap budget and a high range 7 string and they both sound good. So what.

Yeah the torpedo is expensive and not everyone is Terry Date either to EQ an amazing mix. But when you use the HD or axe fx live you aint going to get studio eq mixes, and thats where the torpedo wins.

Even Axe Fx users have them! 

Besides I dont have deep seated hatred for line 6 cabinets, in fact it more the Eqs which you mention are the problem. There aint exactly easy for a newbie to understand and even degree level techs scratch their heads with them.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Panpoopticon: Thanks, now I gotta listen to a Pantera record.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Panpoopticon: Thanks, now I gotta listen to a Pantera record.



I think you should. You name drop his wah every post


----------



## mbise1993

Does anybody have a good method for re-amping with HD500X and a Scarlett 2i2? I know there's a way to do it with the HD hooked up via USB, but mine crashes my computer when I have it setup that way. I've tried running my dry track out of one of the outputs on the Scarlett and into the guitar input on the HD, then running the HD balanced outs back into the Scarlett, but its not really working. Also tried going through the AUX in on the HD without much success. Can anyone help me out? I've tried googling it but haven't really found anything.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Pan3optic3on said:


> I think you should. You name drop his wah every post



"Every post" is quite a stretch.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Spaced Out Ace said:


> "Every post" is quite a stretch.



Ill bet you a dime it isnt.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Pan3optic3on said:


> Ill bet you a dime it isnt.



How long you been sitting on that joke? Accurate it isn't either.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Spaced Out Ace said:


> How long you been sitting on that joke? Accurate it isn't either.



Long enough to see if you were counting the minutes Yoda!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Pan3optic3on said:


> Long enough to see if you were counting the minutes Yoda!



Uh, okay. I'm assuming you're drunk or in a mood or something, but this isn't really all that amusing and I'm not exactly in the mood for whatever point/joke you're trying to make. Care to chill out on what you're doing?


----------



## Alice AKW

Ace, he's pushing your buttons and referring to your signature.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alice AKW said:


> Ace, he's pushing your buttons and referring to your signature.



Wow, someone must be really bored. 

Anyways, moving on.


----------



## Poltergeist

I'm working on a patch using the Line 6 Purge to get a similar tone to Stephen Carpenter during the ATF and Adrenaline era. It's a start.. Needs a little more eq'ing maybe. Quick play-through of Engine no. 9.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/kb-productions-1/l6-purge-engine-no-9-tone-test[/SC]


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Sounds pretty rad.


----------



## Poltergeist

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Sounds pretty rad.



Thanks, Ace. Its ironic how I bought the HD Metal Pack and I end up using the old XT/X3 L6 models to build my tones instead of the new models. I'm also working on a Modern Deftones patch too with the BB. I'll post em if anyone is interested.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Hey, the more tones we can mess with, the better! Post 'em up!

Speaking of new tones - I was messing about with pitch shifters and filters, and came up with this - the Infernal Organ

Came up with it the other night while messing with the pitch glide on my basic rhythm patch - a 5th up and an octave up in parallel, mixed with the original signal, with a string synth, compressor, chorus, and a little reverb. I can see it being very useful to beef up a huge pop-chorus, as an extra layer. I've been having fun messing with it, it sounds a lot like the organ used to control the hockey players in Strange Brew, imo


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Uh, okay. I'm assuming you're drunk or in a mood or something, but this isn't really all that amusing and I'm not exactly in the mood for whatever point/joke you're trying to make. Care to chill out on what you're doing?



Was just pulling ya strings fella, wasn't any malice in it.


----------



## Alice AKW

Poltergeist said:


> I'm working on a patch using the Line 6 Purge to get a similar tone to Stephen Carpenter during the ATF and Adrenaline era. It's a start.. Needs a little more eq'ing maybe. Quick play-through of Engine no. 9.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/kb-productions-1/l6-purge-engine-no-9-tone-test[/SC]



Nearly spot on, even down to the fizz  Anxious to see your take on the modern Deftones sound though, Steph's tone on Diamond Eyes is all kinds of massive.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Its purely coincidence but I have been working on a Dimebag patch with the 5150 as it's as close to the Randall sound as I can find.

If anyone likes it I'll upload it to Customtone.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/5150-dimebag-patch-for-hd500-inside-out-solo-and-harmonics[/SC]


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'm pretty sure that almost went to dog whistle level pitch at some points. Holy .....


----------



## Alice AKW

My. God. Those harmonics.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alice AKW said:


> My. God. Those harmonics.



I had to take my headphones off. I don't need to lose the high end of my hearing. Not really sure what I'd have to listen to for that to happen, but I didn't feel like taking a chance. I still heard it, btw. The overears were just behind my ears.


----------



## Alice AKW

Not helping my Floyd GAS xD


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alice AKW said:


> Not helping my Floyd GAS xD



Kinda sounded like it might've been a whammy. Not sure though.


----------



## Alice AKW

Nah, that doesn't sound like pitch shifted stuff to me. All the formants sound normal.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Mmm I can tell if that is good or not. Doesn't sound like it.

N e who, this is the one I wanted to post more than that one.

If you dont like Whitesnake, tough .... but you get idea of the tone.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/5150-clean-channel-patch[/SC]


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Alice AKW said:


> Nah, that doesn't sound like pitch shifted stuff to me. All the formants sound normal.


 
Ha ha. No bull...., that's me and an M3 Dellinger.

Ill post a video if you want


----------



## Poltergeist

Alice AKW said:


> Nearly spot on, even down to the fizz  Anxious to see your take on the modern Deftones sound though, Steph's tone on Diamond Eyes is all kinds of massive.



For sure! I'll post patches and clips this weekend. The Modern Deftones Patch sounds great with my 8 string. Just need to do a bit more tweaking.


----------



## lewis

Electric Wizard said:


> *People use their Pods in conjunction with these things. Where should people be talking about it if not in the Pod thread?*
> *You can have whatever opinion you want, but you're trying to backseat moderate here*.
> 
> 
> I just got the Metal Pack last night and have to say I'm in the disappointed camp. I definitely need more time with it but so far I haven't heard anything that blew me away.
> 
> I really want to like the 5150, but I can't dial it in right or maybe it's just not my sound. Just seems like a worse SLO OD.
> Not keen on a lot of the X3 stuff. I really do like the Big Bottom though, and I'm glad people posted how to dial it in because I wouldn't have tried such drastic settings. I still need to try blending the amps though.
> 
> So far I feel like it might not be worth the cost for me. Glad it's a 30 day window to try it out though.



Agree totally, what a ridiculous thing for him to say. Never has my Pod been closer to sounding like one of the big boys (Axe FX) thanks to 3rd Party IRs instead of the stock ones. Sidenote the 5150 panama is amazing with them compared to with the stock cabs. Cant believe the difference actually.


----------



## MozzoSemola94

My last clean tone, ideal for post rock/ indie rock etc
sound example: https://dl.dropbox.com/s/ei7zixczk6fr4ea/cleenz.mp3?dl=0
patch: Line 6 CustomTone


----------



## prozak

lewis said:


> Agree totally, what a ridiculous thing for him to say. Never has my Pod been closer to sounding like one of the big boys (Axe FX) thanks to 3rd Party IRs instead of the stock ones. Sidenote the 5150 panama is amazing with them compared to with the stock cabs. Cant believe the difference actually.



Could you please give us an example between the stock and 3rd Parthay IRs?

Don't take me too serious, I'm just drunk as usual, just wanna hear some of your examples if possible, I'd really like to hear the difference if you don't mind.


----------



## beerandbeards

Pan3optic3on said:


> Mmm I can tell if that is good or not. Doesn't sound like it.
> 
> N e who, this is the one I wanted to post more than that one.
> 
> If you dont like Whitesnake, tough .... but you get idea of the tone.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/5150-clean-channel-patch[/SC]



Is this love?


----------



## beerandbeards

Hey guys. Should I for go all pedals and just purchase a Pod HD?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

beerandbeards said:


> Hey guys. Should I for go all pedals and just purchase a Pod HD?



No. Should you pair it up with pedals like a phase 90 and a wah of choice? Yes.


----------



## mbise1993

Hey guys, thought I'd try and get some feedback on a couple new patches I've been working on. I'm going for something djenty and I think I may have hit the nail on the head (or at least gotten close) with one of these two. This is a quick demo of both of em with no post processing at all on the guitars. Let me know which one you think sounds better and excuse the slightly sloppy playing haha. If anyone wants, I can upload the patches

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/insertcoolbandnamehere/djent-patch-test[/SC]


----------



## JEngelking

So the talk over the past few pages has inspired me to want to make a ballsy SLO Overdrive amp patch, and here's what I've got after some tinkering around tonight:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/the-crawler-wip[/SC]

Give me some feedback, all advice is appreciated.  Hopefully I can turn this in to an album-ready tone!


----------



## Alice AKW

Sounds pretty good! What cab/mic you using?


----------



## Poltergeist

Sound Test of the Modern Deftones patch I created
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/kb-productions-1/big-bottom-modern-deftones-patch-test[/SC]

Big Bottom with the 4x12 Blackback 30 and an SM 57 off axis. I also used a Line 6 Drive in front of the amp instead of a screamer like the JMP-1 patch. 
All POD no post processing. 
Modern Deftones:
Line 6 CustomTone
JMP-1 Adrenaline patch:
Line 6 CustomTone


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Poltergeist said:


> Sound Test of the Modern Deftones patch I created
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/kb-productions-1/big-bottom-modern-deftones-patch-test[/SC]
> 
> Big Bottom with the 4x12 Blackback 30 and an SM 57 off axis. I also used a Line 6 Drive in front of the amp instead of a screamer like the JMP-1 patch.
> All POD no post processing.
> Modern Deftones:
> Line 6 CustomTone
> JMP-1 Adrenaline patch:
> Line 6 CustomTone



That's pretty damn accurate, Im listening on phone speaker too and sounds great. Well done.


----------



## Poltergeist

Pan3optic3on said:


> That's pretty damn accurate, Im listening on phone speaker too and sounds great. Well done.



Thank you! I spent quite some time on the patches so its good to hear some feedback, I used my RG8 with a Lace Deathbucker in the bridge.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Poltergeist said:


> Thank you! I spent quite some time on the patches so its good to hear some feedback, I used my RG8 with a Lace Deathbucker in the bridge.



They sound great for the tone. I dont know what Stephen Carpenter uses these days. I know he used to use a Marshall rack mount JMP-1 (I think thats the name) effects and power amp on the older records. I tried one years ago and it was pretty sweet but didnt sound so good live.

Im searching for a patch for the Fear Factory Demanufacture album. From what I read he used a modified JCM800 with a Mesa 4x12 to record it. Its a pretty beasty sound for a amp like that. Im guessing the low end was tweaked up to get use from the v30s. Its a stunning tone.

I am not sure if Im going to get use of the big bottom patch as such as much as I was impressed, your patch suits it for 8 string. Although the Hd can always surprise you. Its a case of finding time to hunt out other tones but I felt I would spend time pushing the 5150 for its full worth and download the others from custom tone. Ill download this patch and see how it fairs. Cheers.


----------



## inprognito

My new lead tone. Uses the new JCM 800 2204 model. Dual amps, parallel reverb and delay.
Line 6 CustomTone


----------



## JEngelking

Alice AKW said:


> Sounds pretty good! What cab/mic you using?



Thank you! I'm using the Black back 4x12 with the 57 off-axis.


----------



## prozak

Poltergeist said:


> Sound Test of the Modern Deftones patch I created
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/kb-productions-1/big-bottom-modern-deftones-patch-test[/SC]
> 
> Big Bottom with the 4x12 Blackback 30 and an SM 57 off axis. I also used a Line 6 Drive in front of the amp instead of a screamer like the JMP-1 patch.
> All POD no post processing.
> Modern Deftones:
> Line 6 CustomTone
> JMP-1 Adrenaline patch:
> Line 6 CustomTone



Man this is huge. 

I haven't buy the pack yet, just checking those crazy parameters in HD Edit. Treble 0, Master 0, Ch Volume 0....What the heck....


----------



## saminator

prozak said:


> Man this is huge.
> 
> I haven't buy the pack yet, just checking those crazy parameters in HD Edit. Treble 0, Master 0, Ch Volume 0....What the heck....



I don't think you're gonna see the proper settings until you have the metal pack installed and your POD connected...


----------



## Poltergeist

prozak said:


> Man this is huge.
> 
> I haven't buy the pack yet, just checking those crazy parameters in HD Edit. Treble 0, Master 0, Ch Volume 0....What the heck....



It's because you don't have the metal pack yet. Once you activate it and it registers the Big Bottom model it should put the parameters at the correct values. The treble is suppose to be at 0 though, brightness/high end is controlled with the presence knob in this patch.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

I don't think you can see the pack unless the POD is connected. Even if my machine is activated, I can't load those models when opening HD Edit offline.


----------



## prozak

Doesn't it just subtitute the amp with a stock one?


----------



## Poltergeist

prozak said:


> Doesn't it just subtitute the amp with a stock one?



Kinda, it looks like it loads up a Blackface Nrm amp graphic under the amp selection, but it doesn't actually come up in HD edit in the signal chain; no amp loads in the signal chain basically, unless you have the Metal Pack activated and your device connected to your computer and the latest version of HD edit and latest firmware etc.


----------



## inprognito

Here's a new ambient clean sound I've been messing with. I'm interested in hearing some feedback about it.


Line 6 CustomTone


----------



## J-RAMONES

have you seen this demo, i think this guy has the best pod hd tone, if you have any idea about what is using.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUJt6e2fGak


----------



## prozak

J-RAMONES said:


> have you seen this demo, i think this guy has the best pod hd tone, if you have any idea about what is using.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUJt6e2fGak



I'm following this guy and his tone is great indeed. Regarding this clip I really like how his POD takes the Axe Fx down, it just sounds fuller and better to my ears.

Can't help you regarding his settings since he doesn't share any info, I even think he charges for his own patches.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

After watching that video, using my laptop speakers, I'm biased towards the POD. For the price, I would expect the AXE FX to beat the POD without question. Tones are different, but in any way the Axe sounds better. Just different tones, same "digitized" sound overall.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Axe sounded better in a way that it sounded like a raw miced up amp sound. The pod sound is more processed so to speak. 

But I see where people would like the pod sound better. The axe does come off sounding boxy whereas the Pod has more presence.


----------



## mnemonic

Pod sounded better in that video, imo. It was a bit mushier/distant sounding than the axe, but it was clearer and more aggressive. Axe fx tone was muddy and muffled. 

As an Axe FX II owner, that was a really meh patch he used. Very muddy sounding.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Cherry pop'n time..

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/experiments-1/podhd500x-high-gain-8-string-test[/sc]

High Gain, 8 String. Pretty much the first patch I made when I got the 500x, revised a few times. Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

MASS DEFECT said:


> Axe sounded better in a way that it sounded like a raw miced up amp sound. The pod sound is more processed so to speak.
> 
> But I see where people would like the pod sound better. The axe does come off sounding boxy whereas the Pod has more presence.



Yeah, hes put a raw AxeFx against a fully rehearsed and equalised HD. He'd make a good businessman but this is a biased comparison for me. Not to say the HD doesn't sound good that is.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pretty sure the Axe was a Petrucci patch. Sounds pretty much like his Mesa Mark 5 on BC&SL. 

EDIT: It's pretty obvious really, so I don't even know why I brought that up.  I guess he tone-matched a Mark 5, while the POD was a EQ'd-out-the-butt Recto.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pretty sure the Axe was a Petrucci patch. Sounds pretty much like his Mesa Mark 5 on BC&SL.
> 
> EDIT: It's pretty obvious really, so I don't even know why I brought that up.  I guess he tone-matched a Mark 5, while the POD was a EQ'd-out-the-butt Recto.



I thought that wasn't a rectifier and thats even worse for a comparison. Its a rose tinted affair that one.

Additional. I had another listen. The axefx sounds exactly like an amp would be like in a practice room. The HD sounds like it does on a record wether its the hd or production eq. 

This is why Ola England puts the axefx up against the real amps and to be honest its so close to the real thing Its frightening.

The HD has so many EQ's its ridiculous. Because its close to what you hear on an album when its tweaked you can get lost in so many frequencies the main tone of the amp is lost. However, this unit could easily be modified if Line 6 choose to do a new tweaked interface. Essentially its a mini computer they wrote the program for That seems perfectly capable versitile piece of hardware that can be constantly evoled.

In terms of cost they would save a packet on materials ust releasing an all new interface on the units already available via a firmware and charge a good rounded price.

Give it a 30 day trial and people can judge for themselves.

Ahhh if it was an ideal world


----------



## Alice AKW

Money saved by buying POD over Axe FX is paid for in time learning how to use the unit to its full potential.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

I dont disagree. I just think would be much quicker to learn if for example it didnt have three volumes, two bias controls, a thump? and what originally had one low cut to take out the thump the sound the has enough now has another in the global EQ.

In the real world it would be the amp, a mic and a mixing desk. It even makes the sentence shorter.


----------



## BlaK-Argentina

Short clip using the Treadplate:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/maximiliano-lagnado/rectifier-tone-pod-hd500x-demo[/SC]


----------



## saminator

BlaK-Argentina said:


> Short clip using the Treadplate:
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/maximiliano-lagnado/rectifier-tone-pod-hd500x-demo[/SC]



This sounds awesome


----------



## mbise1993

Just finished up this song today, all done using the POD HD (with impulse cabs instead of the POD cabs), and I'm pretty happy with the way the guitars turned out overall. I also just got a PRS 7 string, can't wait to test out a nice djenty tone with it

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/insertcoolbandnamehere/another-song-with-no-name[/SC]


----------



## Kristianx510

Does anyone on here use the POD for just amps, and use actual stompboxes for effects? How does it sound?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I've not done quite that, but when I used my POD in the 4CM with my 6505+, I did use other stompboxes before and after it, mostly before - my Small Clone, Phase 90, and Soul Food were all in front of the amp, and they all sounded fantastic. It takes pedals pretty well, even overdrives.


----------



## lewis

Kristianx510 said:


> Does anyone on here use the POD for just amps, and use actual stompboxes for effects? How does it sound?



Im running a Keeley 4 knob compressor plus a clean boosted Maxon OD808 infront of my HD Pro. with the Pods hard gates to get rid of the noise. It sounds fantastic. I made another patch which had the pods screamer and a compressor with the same settings and A-B the 2 patches and to my ears the physical pedals were the obvious winners. The Pod accepts them fine imo.


----------



## JEngelking

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/the-crawler-wip-redux[/SC]

Worked on that tone more that I posted a recording of last page, and re-recorded the same clip with the reworked tone. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## inprognito

I've been noticing that the sound briefly cuts out when I change patches on my HD500x lately. I don't seem to remember it happening before 2.6. Anyone else have this happen? I was trying to find how to calibrate the footswitches thinking that might help but I can only find how to calibrate the exp pedal, which I've already done.


----------



## Poltergeist

John Browne (Monuments) Pod HD Pro pack / UNSTOPPABLE KILLING MACHINE

JOHN BROWNE (MONUMENTS) POD HD PRO PACK

*ON SALE FOR $19 - PRICE GOES UP TO $25 ON MAY 15*

You get: 
 TEN tones, a mix of rhythms, leads, cleans and bass tones 
 320kpbs MP3s of both demo songs (as heard below)
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/unstoppablekm/sets/john-browne-pod-hd-pro-pack[/SC]
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/unstoppablekm/the-last-goodbye-final?in=unstoppablekm/sets/john-browne-pod-hd-pro-pack[/SC]
NOTE: Requires Line 6 Pod HD500, HD PRO, HD500x or HD Pro X with Metal, Vintage and Bass Expansion Packs


----------



## MASS DEFECT

is there an expression pedal for the hd500x that can activate the wah like a spring loaded wah? Or toe up/down to activate the wah? 

I miss my Morley wahs and I'd like to have that step on/step off capability so you can wah in and out of riffs.


----------



## saminator

MASS DEFECT said:


> is there an expression pedal for the hd500x that can activate the wah like a spring loaded wah? Or toe up/down to activate the wah?
> 
> I miss my Morley wahs and I'd like to have that step on/step off capability so you can wah in and out of riffs.



Would it be possible to set the wah mix to 0 when the pedal is heel-down and then have it change to 90-100 when the pedal is a couple ticks forward...?


----------



## prozak

Poltergeist said:


> John Browne (Monuments) Pod HD Pro pack / UNSTOPPABLE KILLING MACHINE
> 
> JOHN BROWNE (MONUMENTS) POD HD PRO PACK
> 
> *ON SALE FOR $19 - PRICE GOES UP TO $25 ON MAY 15*
> 
> You get:
>  TEN tones, a mix of rhythms, leads, cleans and bass tones
>  320kpbs MP3s of both demo songs (as heard below)
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/unstoppablekm/sets/john-browne-pod-hd-pro-pack[/SC]
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/unstoppablekm/the-last-goodbye-final?in=unstoppablekm/sets/john-browne-pod-hd-pro-pack[/SC]
> NOTE: Requires Line 6 Pod HD500, HD PRO, HD500x or HD Pro X with Metal, Vintage and Bass Expansion Packs



You must be joking man....


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dinko-infeqtor-lipova-a/melotest[/SC]

This is something I recorded out of the box 2 years ago, and its all free...raw stuff.

No offence dude, but cmon....selling post processed, or even raw POD stuff, is just wrong imo.


----------



## Poltergeist

prozak said:


> You must be joking man....
> 
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/dinko-infeqtor-lipova-a/melotest[/SC]
> 
> This is something I recorded out of the box 2 years ago, and its all free...raw stuff.
> 
> No offence dude, but cmon....selling post processed, or even raw POD stuff, is just wrong imo.



They were just released a few days ago. This would be the 2nd POD HD release that John Browne has done. I'm personally not going to purchase them, but I'd gladly download them if someone ended up uploading them just for the sake of trying them out since he created them with the new amp packs . Trust me, I for sure understand why people think its absurd to charge for patches. It's POD related news and figured it's discussion worthy.
BTW your clip sounds good, dude!


----------



## BlaK-Argentina

MASS DEFECT said:


> is there an expression pedal for the hd500x that can activate the wah like a spring loaded wah? Or toe up/down to activate the wah?
> 
> I miss my Morley wahs and I'd like to have that step on/step off capability so you can wah in and out of riffs.



You can set it to come on/off when you step on the toe switch on the expression pedal to do exactly that.


----------



## BlaK-Argentina

Revised my Rectifier tone! 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/maximiliano-lagnado/pod-hd-rectifier-test-tone-ii[/SC]


----------



## Pan3optic3on

There is a way possibly, i cant remember if it wotks.It means activating the wah from either 1-4 of the footswitch so you will have to assign the wah by holding the enter key. You should be able to set the wah to heel or whatever position and activate the wah as you wish. It means losing a slot if you have other effects on the chain you wish to control.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Thats the way most morleys work. To toe activate it do the same thing by hold the enter option and setting the wah to expression pedal and the press view to come out of the edit. Assigning the wah to toe can be annoyingly tricky at times.


----------



## prozak

Poltergeist said:


> They were just released a few days ago. This would be the 2nd POD HD release that John Browne has done. I'm personally not going to purchase them, but I'd gladly download them if someone ended up uploading them just for the sake of trying them out since he created them with the new amp packs . Trust me, I for sure understand why people think its absurd to charge for patches. It's POD related news and figured it's discussion worthy.
> BTW your clip sounds good, dude!



O I see....sorry if I overreacted : ) and tnx btw. Cheers!

@Blak-Argentina - thats awesome dude, can you explain how you extract those DT parts?


----------



## BlaK-Argentina

Thanks man, I get them off YouTube or guitarbackingtrack.com, I like to try my patches on them.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

BlaK-Argentina said:


> You can set it to come on/off when you step on the toe switch on the expression pedal to do exactly that.




no, not like that. you know how they do it with axe fx or gsp1101 expression pedals? when you move the pedal the wah comes on with you actually pressing the switch during toe down. 



saminator said:


> Would it be possible to set the wah mix to 0 when the pedal is heel-down and then have it change to 90-100 when the pedal is a couple ticks forward...?




Interesting. I will try this.


----------



## saminator

MASS DEFECT said:


> Interesting. I will try this.



I actually tried with no success...


----------



## lewis

Small live tone demo of a quick band practice I did yesterday.

Single patch, Panama amp > Torpedo Cab > PA
lol at the china

This guitar tone is 100% PA sound
Edit video isnt working. Will try and fix this later


----------



## GalacticDeath

So I just now realized that there is a 2.6 firmware update for the HD, as well as new model packs.

I haven't updated anything since I bought my HD500x a year ago. Do you guys recommend it? How are the new model packs?


----------



## RustInPeace

Having a weird issue... Sometimes the global eq just... stops. I have to do a reset in order to get it to work again. Maybe I should try realoading fw?


----------



## inprognito

GalacticDeath said:


> So I just now realized that there is a 2.6 firmware update for the HD, as well as new model packs.
> 
> I haven't updated anything since I bought my HD500x a year ago. Do you guys recommend it? How are the new model packs?



I think the vintage and metal packs are definitely worth it. Haven't tried the bass pack yet but I bought it. Global eq is very nice. 

Also, nice location! Not many from this area on these forums.


----------



## GalacticDeath

inprognito said:


> I think the vintage and metal packs are definitely worth it. Haven't tried the bass pack yet but I bought it. Global eq is very nice.
> 
> Also, nice location! Not many from this area on these forums.



Global eq's sound nice. Also, I'm pretty excited about the Big Bottom for the HD.

Yeah there's not to many Toledoans here. I think you're the first one I see. You got a band I can check out?


----------



## MaceFremonti

Hi all!

Have been trying to nail down as close as possible the rythmn guitar tone from RTL, Fade to Black, Creeping Death etc....previously had a Malhavok/BenVesci patch on the X3 that was pretty cose but it really doesn't translate to the 500....any tips or suggestions? Meambobo's 'tallica patches are ok but just don't have wierd RTL low budget sound.....TX!


----------



## BlaK-Argentina

A couple more tone tests using Dream Theater backing tracks hehe!

Fball:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/maximiliano-lagnado/fballthemirror[/SC]

FBall + Uber (listen to the end for teh mini brootz):
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/maximiliano-lagnado/fballuber-caughtinaweb[/SC]

Treadplate:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/maximiliano-lagnado/treadthemirror[/SC]


----------



## BlaK-Argentina

Here's a link to the patches I made for those last clips:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/u5yxpjjo5wrtmai/Max Patches.rar?dl=0


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not really metal, but this guy gets some really nice hard rock tones with the 5150, Shiva, Plexi, and 2204.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Using the Panama model for a KSE cover here. Let me know what you think. 

https://youtu.be/h2akSGurIx4


----------



## Ericjutsu

Here is a tone test using the Big Bottom amp. Got the guitar DIs and backing track from the Andy Sneap forum

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ericjutsu/pod-hd-big-bottom[/SC]

Here is one with the PV Panama

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ericjutsu/pod-hd-pv-panama[/SC]


----------



## George Djentson

what's the consensus on best model to get that "clean lead" fusion tone?

Think Guthrie Govan, CHON, etc


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Pan3optic3on said:


> Using the Panama model for a KSE cover here. Let me know what you think.
> 
> https://youtu.be/h2akSGurIx4



This video proves that Line 6 wasn't fooling around when they made this amp. Sounds great!


----------



## George Djentson

leechmasterargentina said:


> This video proves that Line 6 wasn't fooling around when they made this amp. Sounds great!



yeah holy .... that sounds good.


----------



## George Djentson

Ericjutsu said:


> Here is a tone test using the Big Bottom amp. Got the guitar DIs and backing track from the Andy Sneap forum
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/ericjutsu/pod-hd-big-bottom[/SC]
> 
> Here is one with the PV Panama
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/ericjutsu/pod-hd-pv-panama[/SC]



I am really digging the panama hear....very present and aggressive.


----------



## Glass Cloud

Just got back into playing and was looking at some cheap/used amps, but ultimately am deciding on a hd500x. Just a few quick questions.


I can literally just plug in my ....ty headphones or hook it up to my computer via usb and play through those ....ty speakers correct? I know both won't sound good but this would only be until I can get a nice set of monitors or a pa speaker or cab(which I would need a poweramp correct?)


Second is about zzounds. If I waited until I had the money it would be a few pay periods from now. But I remembered some sites have those payment plans. I know sweetwater you need a credit card, but nowhere on zzounds do I see anything about that, so as long as I give them my ssn and billing address I can just use a debit card correct?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

George Djentson said:


> I am really digging the panama hear....very present and aggressive.



Truly a Djent Masheen


----------



## Ericjutsu

Yeah Zzounds you can do the 4 payment method(sometimes they give options for longer payments on more expensive gear). I only have a debit card myself. Does your debit card have a mastercard logo on it as well? Mine is debit and mastercard although the funds only come from my checking account. You can monitor through headphones. I'm not sure about being able to hear back through your computers speakers though. I would think you would have to hook up speakers to the Pod itself just like you would with any sound card.


----------



## Glass Cloud

Mines visa which they take. And I've only got a checking account no savings. 


They're external speakers so I can just plug in to my laptop via usb for the edit interface and then plug my speakers through the pod with a 1/4th adapter? Both my speakers and headphones are cheap but I imagine it might sound a tad better with my speakers. Both are 3.5mm though so I'm not sure if adapters affect the quality, just need something to hold me over while I research monitors and pa speakers a bit more.


----------



## Ericjutsu

Glass Cloud said:


> Mines visa which they take. And I've only got a checking account no savings.
> 
> 
> They're external speakers so I can just plug in to my laptop via usb for the edit interface and then plug my speakers through the pod with a 1/4th adapter? Both my speakers and headphones are cheap but I imagine it might sound a tad better with my speakers. Both are 3.5mm though so I'm not sure if adapters affect the quality, just need something to hold me over while I research monitors and pa speakers a bit more.



I think that would work if you get a 1/4 inch adapter. Shouldn't really affect the sound quality. I use adapters for my headphones all the time to plug into my audio interface (saffire pro 40). I also have no savings account only checking. You should be fine with the zzounds payments. I never have had an issue and I've used it many times.


----------



## Glass Cloud

Sweet thanks. Tuesday needs to come around so I can order this thing.


----------



## Ericjutsu

yeah I wouldn't have half the gear I have if it wasn't for zzounds payment plans. Ibanez Prestige 852LW,Saffire Pro 40,Laney IRT Studio,Pod HD 500,Cubase 6.5,etc


----------



## MASS DEFECT

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not really metal, but this guy gets some really nice hard rock tones with the 5150, Shiva, Plexi, and 2204.




wow. that sounds good! i like what he did with the marshalls!


----------



## InCasinoOut

Glass Cloud said:


> Just got back into playing and was looking at some cheap/used amps, but ultimately am deciding on a hd500x. Just a few quick questions.
> 
> 
> I can literally just plug in my ....ty headphones or hook it up to my computer via usb and play through those ....ty speakers correct? I know both won't sound good but this would only be until I can get a nice set of monitors or a pa speaker or cab(which I would need a poweramp correct?)
> 
> 
> Second is about zzounds. If I waited until I had the money it would be a few pay periods from now. But I remembered some sites have those payment plans. I know sweetwater you need a credit card, but nowhere on zzounds do I see anything about that, so as long as I give them my ssn and billing address I can just use a debit card correct?



Yup this is what I did for a long time. I plugged it in through USB, and used the headphone out to my Bose computer speakers. Works just fine, no audible loss in quality or latency. I actually enjoyed how portable this makes it. I'd even bring it into my living room where we have a hifi setup around the TV, and would jam along to tracks on the comfort of my couch. 

Then I finally got my Yamaha HS5 monitors, and absolutely love running it through them in conjunction with the same Bose computer speakers.


----------



## InCasinoOut

George Djentson said:


> what's the consensus on best model to get that "clean lead" fusion tone?
> 
> Think Guthrie Govan, CHON, etc



Well I know Mario from CHON uses an AC30 with no pedals so that's a start. I haven't tried to nail his tone or anything, but I use the same model with the gain up just enough to break up, and eq to taste.


----------



## Malkav

InCasinoOut said:


> Well I know Mario from CHON uses an AC30 with no pedals so that's a start. I haven't tried to nail his tone or anything, but I use the same model with the gain up just enough to break up, and eq to taste.



Yeah, this is pretty much the case for the Chon thing.

Guthrie is a little more difficult cause he's used a variety of amps so it really depends which album you're referring to, however most of the time the amps he tends to go for seem to be hot rodded forms of Marshalls, so the plexi amp model is possibly a good place to start.


----------



## sami50000

George Djentson said:


> what's the consensus on best model to get that "clean lead" fusion tone?
> 
> Think Guthrie Govan, CHON, etc




I know the whole "the tone is in the hands" thing is a bit of a cliche, but in the case of CHON, their sound is actually more or less entirely in how they play. If you look at what they play with live, it's literally guitar - amp and nothing else. Both of those guys also have crazy finger strength to make those fast legato runs sound out so powerfully with such a low gain sound as well. Their actual amp tone is basically a pushed clean sound, so I would look at the vintage amp models, like the Bassman and the AC-30 as a starting point. 

I don't think Guthrie has a similar tone to CHON at all, and his sound is generally much more Marshall-based, very midrangey and well, "Marshally". I would recommend the Plexi model or the Park 75, perhaps with a boost in front (TS, Tubedrive). I've gotten pretty good results with a dual amp chain with both amps being the Plexi Brt, panned to the middle, one with Hiway 4x12 cab and the other with XXL V30 cab. This combination is recommended in e.g. the Meambobbo guide, but it basically gives a more full tone, with the XXL providing lows and depth and Hiway providing "clarity" or something. Both sound pretty poor on their own IMO but they seem to compliment each other well. Again, Guthrie's lead tone is honestly pretty straight-forward, lots of mids, modest amounts of drive and very dry. He just happens to play extremely well.

As with most patches, I would suggest using a Midfocus EQ at the end of the chain to cut down some of the extreme highs and extreme lows, basically using it as a general high and low pass filter because just about every distorted amp on the POD is unpleasantly trebly IMO. Bit of a ramble, but hopefully this is of some help. The POD HD is a pretty good unit for its price but jesus christ it takes some time to understand how to get it to actually sound good.


----------



## CTID

I know Guthrie does (did? Idk if he still does, but I believe so) use Victory amps, which the Pod doesn't model but a Plexi or maybe an EQ'd JCM800 will get you closer than probably any other amp model on the HDs.


----------



## InCasinoOut

sami50000 said:


> I know the whole "the tone is in the hands" thing is a bit of a cliche, but in the case of CHON, their sound is actually more or less entirely in how they play. If you look at what they play with live, it's literally guitar - amp and nothing else. Both of those guys also have crazy finger strength to make those fast legato runs sound out so powerfully with such a low gain sound as well. Their actual amp tone is basically a pushed clean sound, so I would look at the vintage amp models, like the Bassman and the AC-30 as a starting point.



I got to watch them twice in one week this month, and the 2nd time I was standing less than 5 feet away from Mario and Erick while they played an hour+ long set... It was stupidly impressive. Best musical experience I've ever seen. Personally at least.

I took this video of Mario playing the Dew solo:
mic makalinao @asighofrelief @guitarrmar shred...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## Electric Wizard

I'd try one of the SLO models for Guthrie's tone. They're closer in design to the Cornford/Victory than the Marshalls.


----------



## Forrest_H

Am I the only one not digging the update too much? All my old patches sound super fizzeh, with no balls on the low end. Global EQ isn't on, and cranking the bass doesn't do much.


----------



## Alice AKW

Fine. Have a Chon-esque tone. 

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/pod-hd500-mid-gainchon-esque-tone[/sc]

Will post patch on request.


----------



## MozzoSemola94

Alice AKW said:


> Fine. Have a Chon-esque tone.
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/pod-hd500-mid-gainchon-esque-tone[/sc]
> 
> Will post patch on request.



Hey that sounds awesome! could you post the patch?  I'm tabbing the song Splash and I will post a cover video/tab as soon as i finish it


----------



## Alice AKW

Sure 

Line 6 CustomTone


----------



## MozzoSemola94

Alice AKW said:


> Sure
> 
> Line 6 CustomTone



Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Rdizzle

Hey whats up ppl I have the hd500 not the x model and its friggin amazing! I can get every tone I've ever hoped for. The Martin Moyan patches are excellent and I've had to tweek them very little to find my groove. Although i was kinda bummed when I bought it tho because I purchased through sweetwater for 500 and three weeks later the 500x came out for the same price :/ But whatever its a killer unit and extremely versatile. Although there is a bit of a learning curve its worth it. I love the fact that i can run it through my stack at home then unplug it and take it to work with me and run it through a harmon kardon stereo with some dcm speakers and it sounds great granted not like it does through a stack but still an acceptable rig to run while on lunch. All in all an excellent piece of gear no regrets! Just my 2 cents


----------



## giwrgos02

Ericjutsu said:


> Here is a tone test using the Big Bottom amp. Got the guitar DIs and backing track from the Andy Sneap forum
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/ericjutsu/pod-hd-big-bottom[/SC]
> 
> Here is one with the PV Panama
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/ericjutsu/pod-hd-pv-panama[/SC]





Hey man these Nevermore tones are HUGE. Would you mind share the patches with us? Thanks in advance bro!


----------



## Ericjutsu

giwrgos02 said:


> Hey man these Nevermore tones are HUGE. Would you mind share the patches with us? Thanks in advance bro!



thanks man. I'll try and post them. I don't know if they are going to be exactly how they were on those recordings but I can post the patches I used as a starting point at least. It'll be really close though to what it was though. The other problem is that I used two patches for each recording. They were 4 DI tracks so I used 2 with one tone and 2 with another. I used one off axis and one on axis 57 with the blackback 30 for the Big Bottom and for the PV I used the uberkab with the 87 mic and then the blackback 30 with a 57 on X. So if you use just one patch it will not sound the same of course. Although I suppose you could always just uuse the Dual amp feature on the Pod HD to achieve that affect.


----------



## Chi

Yo guys! What's your opinion on the new bass models for the HD? Anyone tried those yet?


----------



## JEngelking

Chi said:


> Yo guys! What's your opinion on the new bass models for the HD? Anyone tried those yet?



Seconded.


----------



## Glass Cloud

Placed my order for the 500x so unless they decline me for some reason I should be getting it Wednesday(won't be shipped till tomorrow but I paid for overnight shipping). I'm off Wednesday and Thursday so I know what I will be doing.. Getting drunk and enjoying my new toy  


Does the pod come with any sort of recording software? Or if not can someone recommend me a free super,super, super easy to use one? I just want something I can record short clips with for now.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Glass Cloud said:


> Placed my order for the 500x so unless they decline me for some reason I should be getting it Wednesday(won't be shipped till tomorrow but I paid for overnight shipping). I'm off Wednesday and Thursday so I know what I will be doing.. Getting drunk and enjoying my new toy
> 
> 
> *Does the pod come with any sort of recording software? Or if not can someone recommend me a free super,super, super easy to use one?* I just want something I can record short clips with for now.



Congrats on your purchase. The POD acts as an interface, but doesn't have software for recording. 

Try Reaper maybe? Free and easy


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Glass Cloud said:


> Placed my order for the 500x so unless they decline me for some reason I should be getting it Wednesday(won't be shipped till tomorrow but I paid for overnight shipping). I'm off Wednesday and Thursday so I know what I will be doing.. Getting drunk and enjoying my new toy
> 
> 
> Does the pod come with any sort of recording software? Or if not can someone recommend me a free super,super, super easy to use one? I just want something I can record short clips with for now.



No it doesn't unfortunately but there are tons of programs around. You should check out Reaper. Its kind of free but its probably the best program with decent enough latency when using the POD. Btw if you find one thats super super super easy to use let me know. 

Edit: Seeming Ive answered the same as another member, Id recommend Cubase elements 7 if you have the coin. The latency is lightning when used with the pod interface.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Great minds... ^


----------



## Glass Cloud

So happy zzounds shipped this at like 6pm last night. Even though I paid for overnight shipping and it only went from NJ to NC I didn't know if I would get it today or tomorrow. 


I've only played around with it for barely ten minutes, but I am surprised how good it actually sounds just with my ....ty $40 five year old tiny Logitech speakers. Got a few videos bookmarked to help me figure out all the little things to change in order to get the tones I want. But I do have one noob question that will probably be answered by then. I just played around with the fireball and treadplate amps and added a tube screamer and some noisegates(I did not mess with anything other than mic/cab settings and the general eq). When I'm not playing it's fine but when I am playing I do get a lot of noticable feedback. I can still hear all the notes but with the noisegates on when playing I get the same hum as when I'm not playing and have no gates on.


For what it's worth my guitar has emgs(85/89) but the bridge is just above as low as it can go(Read somewhere you want actives super high but idk if that's bs or not).


----------



## Ericjutsu

I love Zzounds. They ship from NJ and I live inCT so I usually get overnight shipping from them without actually having to pay for it.


----------



## RubenBernges

Chi said:


> Yo guys! What's your opinion on the new bass models for the HD? Anyone tried those yet?



I haven't used them extensively yet, but I just just loaded up the SVT Normal. It's pretty usable right out of the box.

https://soundcloud.com/rubenbernges/basstest


----------



## Glass Cloud

Probably a stupid question, I downloaded audacity lastnight just to have something to record short tone tests with. But the sound on the recordings is pretty low and I am a 100% noob when it comes to recording so I have no idea how to fix it. Is it an option in the software or something I need to tweek on the pod itself?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Glass Cloud said:


> Probably a stupid question, I downloaded audacity lastnight just to have something to record short tone tests with. But the sound on the recordings is pretty low and I am a 100% noob when it comes to recording so I have no idea how to fix it. Is it an option in the software or something I need to tweek on the pod itself?



If you know nothing about audio recording, I'd suggest you google basics of digital audio recording. You'll save tons of your time waiting for our answers and ours writing them.

Probably the problem is the sample rate is lower than 44,100 Hz, which is the standard CD sample rate. Other than that, I'd have to know the software itself to give you a more accurate answer.

I'll suggest you get Reaper as well, but in this case you'll have to go a bit further than learning the basics of digital audio recording since this is a complex software, and you'll have to understand what are ASIO drivers, latency, multi-track recording and direct monitoring for, just to mention a few.

It's all a learning curve. Good luck and enjoy while you climb!


----------



## sami50000

Glass Cloud said:


> Probably a stupid question, I downloaded audacity lastnight just to have something to record short tone tests with. But the sound on the recordings is pretty low and I am a 100% noob when it comes to recording so I have no idea how to fix it. Is it an option in the software or something I need to tweek on the pod itself?




First of all, download Line6 Monkey and install all of the things that it recommends if you haven't done so already. After that, you will have a program called "Line6 Audio-Midi Devices" which is essentially the settings for the POD. Open it with the POD attached and you can change the Record send level, which changes the volume of the signal that is sent to the computer via USB, which should solve your problem.


----------



## CTID

Glass Cloud said:


> So happy zzounds shipped this at like 6pm last night. Even though I paid for overnight shipping and it only went from NJ to NC I didn't know if I would get it today or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I've only played around with it for barely ten minutes, but I am surprised how good it actually sounds just with my ....ty $40 five year old tiny Logitech speakers. Got a few videos bookmarked to help me figure out all the little things to change in order to get the tones I want. But I do have one noob question that will probably be answered by then. I just played around with the fireball and treadplate amps and added a tube screamer and some noisegates(I did not mess with anything other than mic/cab settings and the general eq). When I'm not playing it's fine but when I am playing I do get a lot of noticable feedback. I can still hear all the notes but with the noisegates on when playing I get the same hum as when I'm not playing and have no gates on.
> 
> 
> For what it's worth my guitar has emgs(85/89) but the bridge is just above as low as it can go(Read somewhere you want actives super high but idk if that's bs or not).



Make sure your gate is before your amp block on the screen, as that's where it's the most effective. If you're still having issues, adjust the threshold to a higher level and that should work. Also I _believe_ with active pickups you're supposed to turn the Pad switch on so you don't clip the input.

Also in response to your other question, make sure that the Pod is set to Line instead of Amp, otherwise the output will be far too low.


----------



## JEngelking

I worked more tonight on the SLO Overdrive tone I've been working on.

Here's before (albeit double tracked and in a partial mix):

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/the-crawler-wip-redux[/SC]

And here's where it is now (single tracked and guitar only, and with my six string instead of my seven):
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/banana-clam-tone-test[/SC]


----------



## Glass Cloud

CTID said:


> Make sure your gate is before your amp block on the screen, as that's where it's the most effective. If you're still having issues, adjust the threshold to a higher level and that should work. Also I _believe_ with active pickups you're supposed to turn the Pad switch on so you don't clip the input.
> 
> Also in response to your other question, make sure that the Pod is set to Line instead of Amp, otherwise the output will be far too low.



Think I halfway figured it out. Does seem to have something to do with noisegates as some presets I download are fine. It's usually the ones with like three gates but I haven't messed without the the actual settings within them. Still reading through the meambobbo guide to figure out what everything does.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Glass Cloud said:


> Think I halfway figured it out. Does seem to have something to do with noisegates as some presets I download are fine. It's usually the ones with like three gates but I haven't messed without the the actual settings within them. Still reading through the meambobbo guide to figure out what everything does.



It could be that some presets are set to stereo and some are centred. If you are using only one output cable you are going to lose about 6db of volume on stereo panning on the mixer.

Noise gates wont affect the actual volume just the strength of the input signal. The instrument signal strength pushes the gate open when the threshold level is reached.

Feedback is normally present when you have too much gain on the amp or pedal. Most screamer settings have the gain on zero as all it does is boost the guitar input signal and shape it into the amp to get a more responsive sound.

High gain amps sound best around with the gain on 12-2 o clock setting with or without a boost pedal. In the real world upping the amp master volume will push that gain stage harder for more distortion. 

Hum can be a number of things from loose connections, amp gain or things like a low battery on active pickups will cause hum and a decease in gain volume.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Tomorrow I'll be releasing a new song of my personal project Leechmaster. Guitar and Bass are all POD HD500 sound, including cabs as well.

Here's the Facebook event if you want to join and download the song:







https://www.facebook.com/events/1593833550885324/

After the song is out, I'll post the presets I used in this song.


----------



## MF_Kitten

I made a very very very juicy and delicious rhythm patch, and I want everyone to be in on the fun:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bhgdjblrkiddflv/Burning Filth (cabs).5xe?dl=0

settings required for proper operation: PAD switch engaged, input impedance set to 1M or 3.5M (though this is a matter of taste).


----------



## Alice AKW

I have a fuzzed outtone I love using for Muse


----------



## KaOaRoN

BlaK-Argentina said:


> Here's a link to the patches I made for those last clips:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/u5yxpjjo5wrtmai/Max Patches.rar?dl=0



Hey love the patches! Care to share?


----------



## feilong29

Alice AKW said:


> I have a fuzzed outtone I love using for Muse




Badass! Now, how can I get dat tone/patch!!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

The latest single of my personal project Leechmaster has been released:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/leechmaster/libre[/SC]

You can also download the single from the following link: Leechmaster - Libre (2015)

All guitars and bass were recorded with a POD HD500, cabinets as well from the POD. These are the patches I used:

*Clean Patch**: *Line 6 CustomTone*
Distorted patch: *Line 6 CustomTone
*Bass patch**: *Line 6 CustomTone

Enjoy the song!


----------



## giwrgos02

This is my first attempt on getting close to Jake's Bowen tone from Periphery

[SC] https://soundcloud.com/giwrgos-andrhs/jake-bowen-tone-summer-jam[/SC]

I used my Pod HD500X and Bulb OD Deluxe for this.

Any tip on how to get even closer to that tone or any comment is highly appreciated


----------



## sage

I have rejoined the darkside and purchased another HD500. I'll be setting it up with my 5153 on Tuesday and see how my old patches work with it and see if I can get the MIDI switching sorted out on the first go.


----------



## Glass Cloud

Quick clip of the problem I described a few days ago. Again it doesn't happen on all patches but tends to be ones with lots of gates/compressors. Also seems fine when the strings are completely open but as soon as I do even the lightest palm muting this happens.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jdubg/tone-problem[/SC]

The patch is Line 6 CustomTone

Tuning is open c, emg 81(height doesn't seem to affect the issue). Oh and the longer silent parts is me, not the audio cutting out completely.


----------



## Alice AKW

Sounds like your gates are waaay too tight.

How I set my hard gate is to jack up the open threshold, then lower it slowly so that it opens at the smallest amount of noise I'd like to come through on the patch, then set the close threshold so when I stop playing it cuts the hum. decay and hold turned down completely.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Glass Cloud said:


> Quick clip of the problem I described a few days ago. Again it doesn't happen on all patches but tends to be ones with lots of gates/compressors. Also seems fine when the strings are completely open but as soon as I do even the lightest palm muting this happens.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jdubg/tone-problem[/SC]
> 
> The patch is Line 6 CustomTone
> 
> Tuning is open c, emg 81(height doesn't seem to affect the issue). Oh and the longer silent parts is me, not the audio cutting out completely.



What you are experiencing is pretty much the purpose of a noise gate, it will stop any background noise from your pickups being heard when you arent playing. Its like running a tap, opening the valve all the way and the pressure flowing through is going to be loud as apposed to opening it slightly it will be quieter. The noise gate works the same. Emgs are noiseless pickups unlike single coils so a noise gate isnt really needed infront of a gain pedal. You will get much less noise with humbuckers as that was the main reason they were invented was to induce noise cancellation by wiring two single coils together and hence being known as higj gain pickups due to the doubled out put of a single coil. You still get a little bit of noise and thats why a supressor is handy as it tightens up the sound and controls any wild feedback when playing high gain amps live. A hard gate as apposed to a noise gate is slighty different as it controls the input, output, its decay (being how long it takes the signal to disapate) and how long to hold the note before cutting the signal completely. The hard gate is used in modern metal to get the sound very tight when playing rhythm patterns but is generally turned off when soloing as notes will not ring out an basically cut out which sounds like the problem you are having. In your case it sounds like the open threshold is set to high to let enough signal in to hold the note and is being closed off to soon. If you take the thresholds on a hard gate all the way up you will get no signal from the guitar at all. 

Using a compressor in the chain along side a gate can cause complications. There are main types of compressors but it main purpose is to turn the variable input signal to a consistent output by controlling the attack and decay of the note. Listen to any funk record any will most likely hear the slinky sound it produces. If you use a hard gate or nose gate in front of a compressor incorrectly you are going to strangle the input signal going into the compressor where depending on the level of attack you are reducing going to have an impact on the resulting output you hear.

I never use compressors on rhythm patches unless for solos as they can help smooth out softer sections in music and can sustain a note with more control. In other words you will not need a hard gate with a compressor in that situation. This is what seems to be the problem here.

Edit: The best example of what I mean about all ive mentioned is in this song
https://youtu.be/EVFiqDTtP50


----------



## Zei

Hey guys! So I'm having a bit of a hum issue. I've (kind of) singled the issue out to around the mid frequencies. I suspect it's an issue with the electronics outside of my POD, but I'm not 100%. I can EQ it out, but it requires an AGGRESSIVE mid scoop (on a Parametric EQ: Freq - 50%, Q - as wide as possible, - Gain - 0) that more or less kills my tone. It's not a huge issue for most applications, but it is most noticeable on held palm muted notes and when holding out clean and single notes for leads. Any ideas? If it is my environment, there's not much I can do as I live in an apartment, but it's still an issue.


----------



## J-RAMONES

Zei said:


> Hey guys! So I'm having a bit of a hum issue. I've (kind of) singled the issue out to around the mid frequencies. I suspect it's an issue with the electronics outside of my POD, but I'm not 100%. I can EQ it out, but it requires an AGGRESSIVE mid scoop (on a Parametric EQ: Freq - 50%, Q - as wide as possible, - Gain - 0) that more or less kills my tone. It's not a huge issue for most applications, but it is most noticeable on held palm muted notes and when holding out clean and single notes for leads. Any ideas? If it is my environment, there's not much I can do as I live in an apartment, but it's still an issue.


i had a pitch noise problem/hiss with my pod hd pro x because of western digital green hard drives in my pc


----------



## Poltergeist

Another Big Bottom 8 string patch with the Line 6 drive, Blackback 4x12 and SM57 on axis. 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/kb-productions-1/riff-idea-51115-8-string-tone-test[/SC]


----------



## lewis

Poltergeist said:


> Another Big Bottom 8 string patch with the Line 6 drive, Blackback 4x12 and SM57 on axis.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/kb-productions-1/riff-idea-51115-8-string-tone-test[/SC]


Holy jesus. Love this tone!. Im using the Big bottom atm. Care to screen shot the settings? or sent patch?


----------



## Poltergeist

lewis said:


> Holy jesus. Love this tone!. Im using the Big bottom atm. Care to screen shot the settings? or sent patch?




Thanks, man. Here's the link.

Line 6 CustomTone


----------



## Pan3optic3on

This is a clip of something ive ben working on. Its a bit rough as I am between writing and learning recording techniques. Im using the panama amp for both lead and rhythm.

[SC]http://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/prism-sample[/SC]


----------



## Glass Cloud

Been thinking of getting the new metal pack next week. Is it worth the 50 bucks even if I only would be really using two or three of the amp models?


----------



## Poltergeist

Glass Cloud said:


> Been thinking of getting the new metal pack next week. Is it worth the 50 bucks even if I only would be really using two or three of the amp models?



I basically stopped using all the old high gain amp models and created new patches with the new amp models and haven't looked back since. To me personally they just get me closer to the sound I'm after with less tweaking. For sure worth it.


----------



## SjPedro

I've been asking myself that very same question. Still undecided....but something that really is moving me to at least try them out is the 30 day return policy if I don't like them...I guess I'll wait for them to mature and see what kind of sounds people can take from them and see if that moves me into buying them. 

Also while we are on subject, does anybody feel any difference from the graphic EQ? I don't notice anything even with dramatic high and low changes. I'm connecting to a single valve amp with a 4x8' cab. even with direct out to a P.A i don't notice anything


----------



## prozak

SjPedro said:


> I've been asking myself that very same question. Still undecided....but something that really is moving me to at least try them out is the 30 day return policy if I don't like them...I guess I'll wait for them to mature and see what kind of sounds people can take from them and see if that moves me into buying them.



I'm in the same boat mate.


----------



## RustInPeace

SjPedro said:


> I've been asking myself that very same question. Still undecided....but something that really is moving me to at least try them out is the 30 day return policy if I don't like them...I guess I'll wait for them to mature and see what kind of sounds people can take from them and see if that moves me into buying them.
> 
> Also while we are on subject, does anybody feel any difference from the graphic EQ? I don't notice anything even with dramatic high and low changes. I'm connecting to a single valve amp with a 4x8' cab. even with direct out to a P.A i don't notice anything



Did you recalibrate the pedal? Mine was having the same problem, and it should have a very dramatic effect!


----------



## giwrgos02

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/giwrgos-andrhs/jake-bowen-tone-summer-jam-v2[/SC]

AAnd this is my latest take on Jake Bowen's tone! 

P.S: My head aches after so many hours tweaking


----------



## Glass Cloud

What pickups are you using? Honestly that sounds like that might be the only difference. His tone sounds like it has a bit more clarity(but not much).


And I guess I'll try out the metal pack. Didn't know about the return policy. A month to decide is plenty of time.


----------



## saminator

Pan3optic3on said:


> This is a clip of something ive ben working on. Its a bit rough as I am between writing and learning recording techniques. Im using the panama amp for both lead and rhythm.
> 
> [SC]http://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/prism-sample[/SC]



Damn man, this sounds huge as hell. Love it.


----------



## MattThePenguin

giwrgos02 said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/giwrgos-andrhs/jake-bowen-tone-summer-jam-v2[/SC]
> 
> AAnd this is my latest take on Jake Bowen's tone!
> 
> P.S: My head aches after so many hours tweaking



Honestly his tone I feel like is coming from another room and then your tone is when I step into the room. Good job man


----------



## Pan3optic3on

saminator said:


> Damn man, this sounds huge as hell. Love it.



 Thanks man, cheers for like. 

Just thought I ask how most of you record the HD into the DAW? Im using an interface and have tried the 1/4 jack, xlr and the phones socket. I like the xlr but it seems very quiet compared to the other outputs.


----------



## Alice AKW

New cover with a bit of a different kind of tone.


----------



## saminator

Pan3optic3on said:


> Just thought I ask how most of you record the HD into the DAW? Im using an interface and have tried the 1/4 jack, xlr and the phones socket. I like the xlr but it seems very quiet compared to the other outputs.



I prefer to record through my interface, from the XLR out of my POD. This is mainly because of the global eq. It's pretty easy to get the output loud with master volume, amp volume, mixer, etc,...


----------



## prozak

Pan3optic3on said:


> Thanks man, cheers for like.
> 
> Just thought I ask how most of you record the HD into the DAW? Im using an interface and have tried the 1/4 jack, xlr and the phones socket. I like the xlr but it seems very quiet compared to the other outputs.



<--- Via USB


----------



## Zei

Pan3optic3on said:


> Thanks man, cheers for like.
> 
> Just thought I ask how most of you record the HD into the DAW? Im using an interface and have tried the 1/4 jack, xlr and the phones socket. I like the xlr but it seems very quiet compared to the other outputs.



Since I got an interface I've been using the XLR outputs. It's nice and leaves a lot of headroom. It also allows me to record multiple things at the same time, so it just makes my life easier.


----------



## Alice AKW

So I just got the model packs.

Is it just me, or is the 5150 astronomical in the high end?


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Thanks thats food for thought. Ive got back to 1/4 jacks at the moment so will see how that goes. I used to record via usb on the hd but had real issues with latency, although this isnt a problem now using an interface isnt backbraking and I like the guitar monitor option.

Edit: Just tried the xlr connections again. Spot on for the help guys, yes there is plenty of headroom there indeed.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Alice AKW said:


> So I just got the model packs.
> 
> Is it just me, or is the 5150 astronomical in the high end?



Its astronomical something! For me its got too much low end and gain using the stock factory settings. It took me about a day to get a decent tone. I hope you have better luck.


----------



## lewis

Pan3optic3on said:


> Its astronomical something! For me its got too much low end and gain using the stock factory settings. It took me about a day to get a decent tone. I hope you have better luck.



I started out with this amp. 3rd party IRs however. And really liked it. Spent the whole day dialing it in etc and got some great results despite that massive high and low end. Once I was at band practice and went direct to the PA, I actually still prefer the big bottom. I copied the panama patch I was impressed with into the next slot then just changed the amp to Big bottom. Leaving all my EQs and settings as is. Flicking between the 2 on the fly and the Big Bottom for me still sounds better despite having no Bias or deep parameters. Who would of thought it haha. Perhaps the Panama would be better suited for recordings than live?. Or maybe it would be better being powered with a tube power amp to get some warmth introduced.


----------



## Rizzo

Just a thought to share.
Quite happy experimenting with the Doom model right now (kind of a "tune low, play slow" kick, hey).
I snobbed it until now, well actually I just tried making a lead tone with it in the time I was trying to pull off a lead tone from anything 
It's obviously not made for that, but it shines for ugly sludgey tones as the name implies.
Fiddled around with it quite a bit, it's pretty dynamic and can give a decent representation of a Sunn amp, with generous bass. Also try boosting it with a RAT or a fuzz for that extra touch. Love rolling back the volume and pairing it with a cave reverb and some delays for warm, lo-fi ambient tones.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

At the moment im running my POD Hd500x in 4cm with my carvin mts 3200 and using an xlr cable out to some PA speakers at the same time. The knobs on my carvin don't do anything now and the master knob controls all volume. I'm using a dual amp patch with mixer volumes centered. 

Is there a way to have control of what's coming from the amp without disturbing the xlr feed? 

I'll give you some special Kenivel


----------



## Alice AKW

I got bored, so I decided to make the Vildhjarta tone.

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/thall-pod-hd-vildhjartamonuments-tone[/sc]

Line 6 CustomTone

It uses the Big Bottom amp btw, expansion pack needed.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Alex Kenivel said:


> At the moment im running my POD Hd500x in 4cm with my carvin mts 3200 and using an xlr cable out to some PA speakers at the same time. The knobs on my carvin don't do anything now and the master knob controls all volume. I'm using a dual amp patch with mixer volumes centered.
> 
> Is there a way to have control of what's coming from the amp without disturbing the xlr feed?
> 
> I'll give you some special Kenivel



Could be either the front or the send input isnt connected properly as the amp is bypassing the preamp section and acting as a power amp instead. This seems a bit strange if you are using the 4cm though as you would hear any sound. The preamp signal should be going into the pod if you are getting sound. Check the back of the amp to see if there is a wet and dry signal balance knob.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Pan3optic3on said:


> Seems like either the front or the send input isnt connected properly as the amp is *bypassing the preamp section and acting as a power amp* instead.



That's what I was trying to do


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Alex Kenivel said:


> That's what I was trying to do



Then you are running the guitar to pod, pod to return of the amp which despite running xlrs to to a pa isnt the 4cm. This is why I was confused.

As the preamp is disabled then you the only way to adjust the amp might be to use the global eq possibly unless the xlrs are linked to it, I havent tried.

The 4cm means plugging your guitar to the amp then sending out to the pod input and outputing the pod to the return of the amp. If you do that way you will be able to use the amp controls.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Thanks for the input, Pan3! This is how I've got it set up. I followed the 4CM instructions in Meambobbo's guide. 

Here's what I did: 

Guitar > Pod guitar in

Pod effects loop out > Amp guitar in

Amp effects loop out > Pod effects loop return

Pod unbalanced out > Amp effects loop return

In doing this, I've A/B'ed my amp rig with the PA rig (via xlr) and they sound extremely close in sound in studio/direct mode. So now I'm wondering if, in a live situation, I could run this way, having my amp/cab on stage for stage sound while running direct to FoH. At this point I'd like to have a separate control for the stage sound without changing the FoH feed. All this is purely experimentation. Knowing now that I can possibly get the same direct sound with both PA and amp/cab could solve my drummers case of "It doesn't sound like an amp in the room" 

There are no knobs in the back of my amp, BTW.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Alex Kenivel said:


> Thanks for the input, Pan3! This is how I've got it set up. I followed the 4CM instructions in Meambobbo's guide.
> 
> Here's what I did:
> 
> Guitar > Pod guitar in
> 
> Pod effects loop out > Amp guitar in
> 
> Amp effects loop out > Pod effects loop return
> 
> Pod unbalanced out > Amp effects loop return
> 
> In doing this, I've A/B'ed my amp rig with the PA rig (via xlr) and they sound extremely close in sound in studio/direct mode. So now I'm wondering if, in a live situation, I could run this way, having my amp/cab on stage for stage sound while running direct to FoH. At this point I'd like to have a separate control for the stage sound without changing the FoH feed. All this is purely experimentation. Knowing now that I can possibly get the same direct sound with both PA and amp/cab could solve my drummers case of "It doesn't sound like an amp in the room"
> 
> There are no knobs in the back of my amp, BTW.



My apologies you are right. I shouldnt post when im half awake . Well to kinda add to the control part the only one that might work is the presence. It did on my old rectifier which was handy for shaping the tone but as nothing is going through your input of the amp the controls wont function.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I tend to post and I'm half asleep anyway, so no biggie. Here's some









for putting some thought into it! 

I'm just very happy because I know I'm able to get a good sound plugging into a PA system, guitar amp, or some enormous KRK monitors without having to make separate patches! 

So on to the next batch of fun. Anyone know of a good way to get the vocoder to sound good?


----------



## Alice AKW

5150 Test 

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/pod-hd-5150-tone[/sc]

Persuade me to post the patch.


----------



## giwrgos02

giwrgos02 said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/giwrgos-andrhs/jake-bowen-tone-summer-jam-v2[/SC]
> 
> AAnd this is my latest take on Jake Bowen's tone!
> 
> P.S: My head aches after so many hours tweaking





Glass Cloud said:


> What pickups are you using? Honestly that sounds like that might be the only difference. His tone sounds like it has a bit more clarity(but not much).
> 
> 
> And I guess I'll try out the metal pack. Didn't know about the return policy. A month to decide is plenty of time.





MattThePenguin said:


> Honestly his tone I feel like is coming from another room and then your tone is when I step into the room. Good job man




Thanks for the nice words guys. We use the same Pickups. The titans. I don't know how to give the tone more clarity. I have literally spent 4 days on this tone, without doing anything else, so I gave up.


----------



## Glass Cloud

Listening to that again honestly I prefer your tone. Might be different with bass/drums but on it's own it sounds more full. 


Also the vildhjarta and 5150 clips has persuaded me to get the pack


----------



## giwrgos02

Glass Cloud said:


> Listening to that again honestly I prefer your tone. Might be different with bass/drums but on it's own it sounds more full.
> 
> 
> Also the vildhjarta and 5150 clips has persuaded me to get the pack



Keep in mind that these 2 amps need their very own "tweak patterns".

5150 is too loud, so if you don't want to distort everything after him (like EQ's and stuff lower the CH VOL to 30% Also, he is very hign gain amp and it tends to be very fizzy. To correct that I usually lower the gain to about 20-30% or keep the presence at 20%. Depending on the patch.

Big Bottom is a crazy shiet. It needs very low mids and treble to make it work.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/prism-bleed-drums[/SC]

Ive gone back to the Treadplate patch, I still prefer it over the new metal pack. The volume difference between them and the stock models is a lot and too muddy. Im not sure if hdx users have the same problem.


----------



## kamello

Alice AKW said:


> 5150 Test
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/pod-hd-5150-tone[/sc]
> 
> Persuade me to post the patch.



persuade me to actually buy the Metal pack


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

We got any demos/videos of the new bass packs, yet?


----------



## Alice AKW

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> We got any demos/videos of the new bass packs, yet?



I'll record a clip today with the Gallien Kruger, which has become my favorite.


----------



## Alice AKW

Sloppy, haphazard video with my gritty patch. https://www.facebook.com/AliceAKW/videos/961156133924772/?permPage=1


----------



## mbise1993

Hey gents, I've got a quick question on what to run my HD500X through. I usually use it for recording or writing so I just run it through studio monitors, but here lately I've been jamming with a couple guys and need something more portable to run it through. It doesn't need to be anything with amazing sound quality, just needs to be better than PC speakers and loud enough to possibly be heard over drums (not for live purposes, just jamming). Oh, and it needs to be cheap, I'm going to try to find something used via Craigslist / pawn shops. I was thinking that an active PA speaker would suffice, but I've also heard of some people having better results with a clean sounding guitar amp and I've even heard of some running it though a bass amp with decent results. So what would be best for my scenario? I'd like to find something around $100 used. Thanks!

EDIT: Just found a used Peavey KB300 keyboard amp on Craigslist for $100. I forgot that I heard at awhile back that keyboard amps were also good to run amp modelers through due to their relatively flat frequency response. Is this true? If so, is this a good deal?


----------



## InCasinoOut

giwrgos02 said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/giwrgos-andrhs/jake-bowen-tone-summer-jam-v2[/SC]
> 
> AAnd this is my latest take on Jake Bowen's tone!
> 
> P.S: My head aches after so many hours tweaking



Care to post the patch? I also have Titans in an RGA (poor man's Bowen sig) and this is a nice reference.


----------



## lewis

My finished rig finally -


----------



## JEngelking

lewis said:


> My finished rig finally -



Looks like an awesome setup! How do you like the Pitchblack Pro? I've just acquired a five string bass and the HD Pro doesn't reach down to the notes of the lowest string (sort of B, and A and G), so I wondered if the Pitchblack would reach that low, I think according to the specs on it it should.


----------



## lewis

JEngelking said:


> Looks like an awesome setup! How do you like the Pitchblack Pro? I've just acquired a five string bass and the HD Pro doesn't reach down to the notes of the lowest string (sort of B, and A and G), so I wondered if the Pitchblack would reach that low, I think according to the specs on it it should.



man its honestly unbelievably good. Best tuner hands down, they proved it more accurate than the Boss. I use an 8 string guitar and Ive had it as low as Drop EB1

And it tracks the notes flawlessly and very fast.  amazing product.

and thanks man  appreciate it.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

Anyone know why when i move my amp up to create a dual amp patch, the amp is being muted? For instance, i started a new patch with nothing but a treadplate. It sound find in the middle of the chain, but once i moved it to the top, i couldnt hear it.


----------



## lewis

bukkakeONyoMAMA said:


> Anyone know why when i move my amp up to create a dual amp patch, the amp is being muted? For instance, i started a new patch with nothing but a treadplate. It sound find in the middle of the chain, but once i moved it to the top, i couldnt hear it.



have you made sure the volume isnt turned all the way down on 1 of them in the mixer? The block directly after the amps on screen. This is where you control each individual amp. Panning, volume etc


----------



## giwrgos02

hey guys I did a cover of Periphery, I hope you like the tone.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/giwrgos-andrhs/periphery-pale-aura-guitar-cover-sample[/SC]

Any tips or suggestions are highly appreciated


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

So to anyone wanting to try one of the new model packs, but worrying about the high price - all line 6 model packs are 30% off until midnight may 25th.


----------



## RobbYoung

Apologies if this is the wrong place for this, but would any POD HD users advise it to be used purely as a multi-effects box? I've got a 6505, and wouldn't be needing the amp or cab sims, but does that then mean I'd be better off looking at a different brand? Thanks.


----------



## SjPedro

just bought the new metal pack for the 30% discount! When I get home from work i'll give them a test!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

RobbYoung said:


> Apologies if this is the wrong place for this, but would any POD HD users advise it to be used purely as a multi-effects box? I've got a 6505, and wouldn't be needing the amp or cab sims, but does that then mean I'd be better off looking at a different brand? Thanks.



It's more than a multi-effects box as you probably know. Even if you don't need the amp/cab/mic simulation, I've heard it sounds great with tube amps. On the other hand, if you're going to use your amp's distortion and the POD just for delays and reverb, you could consider the stomp box modeler maybe (It's a Line 6 product as well)


----------



## cwhitey2

RobbYoung said:


> Apologies if this is the wrong place for this, but would any POD HD users advise it to be used purely as a multi-effects box? I've got a 6505, and wouldn't be needing the amp or cab sims, but does that then mean I'd be better off looking at a different brand? Thanks.



I use an HD500 for effects only with a tube amp and I don't have any issues with it. I'm only using it for a boost and delay and run it in the 4cm.

What effects were you trying to use?


----------



## Alex Kenivel

30 percent off the new model packs? Yes please.


----------



## Alice AKW

Of course they do this AFTER I buy them.


----------



## daedae

Alice AKW said:


> Of course they do this AFTER I buy them.


Somebody on the L6 forum pointed out that there's a 30 day return period, so if you're within that window then you can return and repurchase them.


----------



## sage

I'm having old man problems with the HD500 and the 5150III. I figured out how to program the head to receive whatever MIDI message the HD500 is sending when I switch a patch. I'm ok with the notion that I probably have to program it so that, within any bank, 1 is green, 2 is blue, 3 is red, and 4 is a special that will probably trigger the blue channel but more likely than not will use an amp model as the pre-amp. That's liveable. I'd like to be able to program the board to send whatever message I want it to send when I change patches, but that doesn't seem like it's a possibility. Let me know if I'm wrong.

Where I'm really struggling, and I can't figure this out for love or money, is that when I switch patches, the FX loop is disengaged unless I switch the patch with my laptop, in which case it works and the preamp of the 5150III is in there. Anyone else ever experience this problem? It's driving me nuts. 

Also, and I think this one is for the 5150III 4CM guys exclusively, what am I supposed to be doing with the volumes coming out of the preamp? It's my understanding that the 5150III does not have a master volume, so the volume out of the preamp sets the signal strength that hits the power section, which runs perpetually at full volume. It appears as though the volume I send from the head changes the tone some when I run through the HD500, but the master volume of the HD500 controls my overall volume. 

It doesn't help that the rig is at my rehearsal space and I haven't been able to get there before the rest of the band to really troubleshoot the thing and tone hunt, but it does seem a damn sight more difficult to run this rig 4CM than it was when I just plowed the HD500 through a power amp. 

tl;dr newfangled processor is befuddling. i should go water my driveway. i miss my studebaker. i remember when candy bars were a nickel!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

RobbYoung said:


> Apologies if this is the wrong place for this, but would any POD HD users advise it to be used purely as a multi-effects box? I've got a 6505, and wouldn't be needing the amp or cab sims, but does that then mean I'd be better off looking at a different brand? Thanks.



I'm using my POD HD mainly this way now. I still use the clean models, but for dirt I'm running a tube preamp in FX loop (effectively same as 4 cable method with an amp head).

It's doing a great job. Not only does it have all the FX i need that all sound good enough for my live use, i still use it for patches so i don't have to tap dance. I have the pod's patch midi messages going out to a mini amp gizmo, with changes channels on my preamp as needed for each patch, so the Pod HD is still the brain of my whole rig. And if you do use 4cm, you can use the models for certain patches instead of the preamp on your head, seemlessly switching.

The trick is getting the amp to sound good and hum free going through the Pod's FX loop (D/A conversion). When i tried it with an old 5150 i had a hell of a time and gave up, but using this current hafler preamp and a tube power amp, it's working like a champ - just hooked it all up and it sounded good right away, no humming or anything. The difference being, the preamp and power amp are in two separate cases, but in theory it should be the same as an amp head.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I try checking out from the store and just get taken to my profile page - nothing else happens. I guess it's a sign to not buy any more Line6 gear.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

ThePhilosopher said:


> I try checking out from the store and just get taken to my profile page - nothing else happens. I guess it's a sign to not buy any more Line6 gear.



You're not the only person this is happening to. Try calling them?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I did, I was the first caller for 10 minutes before my nephew needed to be fed (3 mo. old). Happy Infant > Just about anything


----------



## giwrgos02

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/giwrgos-andrhs/periphery_the_bad_thing[/SC]

Hey guys, I just made another tone of Periphery, what do you think??


----------



## leechmasterargentina

I already bought the full pack. What the hell, I have them already, and they're worth the money.


----------



## saminator

I wonder if the full pack gets the discount as well...? Is so, that's a hella deal.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

you can get the 3 pack bundle, metal, vintage and bass packs for just shy of $70. Got mine this morning but have been spring cleaning/taking care of baby daughter all day so I haven't had time to play with them..


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I really like the Panama. It's like a mouth-foaming grizzly bear with chainsaw paws. Taming it wasn't all that hard.

I used to (after my typical red comp>screamer>gate) run the F Ball/tread cab/57on and the Solo OD pre/hiway/57off as a dual amp patch with a para EQ and a 4 band after. 

Now it's simply comp>screamer>gate>panama/tread/57on>graphic EQ

With much bigger, badass-er results.


----------



## Glass Cloud

quick question of something that's been annoying me. everytime I download a patch and edit it, even if I don't save it and delete the download and redownload it, it automatically applies the changes I made. how do i get the original patch settings?


----------



## giwrgos02

Alex Kenivel said:


> I really like the Panama. It's like a mouth-foaming grizzly bear with chainsaw paws. Taming it wasn't all that hard.
> 
> I used to (after my typical red comp>screamer>gate) run the F Ball/tread cab/57on and the Solo OD pre/hiway/57off as a dual amp patch with a para EQ and a 4 band after.
> 
> Now it's simply comp>screamer>gate>panama/tread/57on>graphic EQ
> 
> With much bigger, badass-er results.




May I ask you how do you use/setup your 4band shift EQ? I have never used one of these because I didn't know how to.. Would you be kind enough to explain to me its use?


----------



## Great Satan

giwrgos02 said:


> May I ask you how do you use/setup your 4band shift EQ? I have never used one of these because I didn't know how to.. Would you be kind enough to explain to me its use?



This particular EQ i find useful for 'dialing out' unwanted frequencies, if the amp/cab combo is too boomy i'll pull back on the low mids knob (along with the 150Hz setting on the studio EQ), if however your patch sounds a little sterile then boosting this helps to warm it up.

If something is too honky/midsey, pull back on the high mid knob, if something sounds a little thin then its cool to boost it, whilst cutting 800Hz with the studio eq (the eq pulls back on the harsh upper mids whilst the 4 band helps boost the... 'Better' mids )

The 'low' knob is useful if you have a patch that's completely lacking any bass, like a more vintage type amp module (though i tend to use the para-eq's 'Low' parameter for that) but is more useful for dialing out excess boom in the deep lows.

And finally i always dial the 'High' knob back, it seems to sit in a fairly harsh range and doesn't usually seem to add anything of value, but (in conjunctions with the 'Highs' on the para-eq) is great for dialing out the sharpness on a harsher-sounding tone and make the high that little bit sweeter.

Also i'd just like to add (for those of you that have trouble using it);
For the 'vintage pre' put that after the amplifier (be sure not to overload it with a hot signal, add a studio eq after that and dial up the master to get your volume back) set the pre/post gain to 45% and 75% respectively, as this is closer to unity signal gain and doesn't overdrive the pre quite as easily i find. Then it works as a fantastic high pass/low pass filter near the end of the chain (i usually have it 2nd to last, just before a studio eq) and works wonders for tightening up the low end and cutting off harsh fizz in the high end, without significantly altering the basic tone.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I use it for tweaking the mids, usually


----------



## giwrgos02

I think that this is the best tone I have ever built with the Pod. What do you guys think?

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/giwrgos-andrhs/periphery-the-bad-hing-guitar-cover[/SC]


----------



## big_aug

I've got the POD HD Desktop. I'd like to use it with my 6505+. Can I just go Guitar -> POD Guitar In and then POD Headphone Out -> 6505+ Loop Return?

Might seem like a dumb question but I never do stuff like this. I don't even own any pedals. I just plug my guitar into my amp or my POD.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

big_aug said:


> I've got the POD HD Desktop. I'd like to use it with my 6505+. Can I just go Guitar -> POD Guitar In and then POD Headphone Out -> 6505+ Loop Return?
> 
> Might seem like a dumb question but I never do stuff like this. I don't even own any pedals. I just plug my guitar into my amp or my POD.



You should use one of the unbalanced 1/4" outputs, (Left or Right, I think it's the same but try left, just in case). These outputs are meant for this or recording.


----------



## Alice AKW

giwrgos02 said:


> I think that this is the best tone I have ever built with the Pod. What do you guys think?
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/giwrgos-andrhs/periphery-the-bad-hing-guitar-cover[/SC]



Happen to have this patch lying around? Would love to have a look at it.


----------



## giwrgos02

Alice AKW said:


> Happen to have this patch lying around? Would love to have a look at it.



I will upload all of my patches soon! You can stay in touch with me via my soundcloud!


----------



## that short guy

I haven't bought the new expansion packs yet (I know I'm going to but I keep talking myself out of it because I'm happy with my tone that I use for my main rhythm tone) but I did mess with the the gain settings a little bit and I'm not sure where I like the gain anymore, I bumped it up a little bit and this was the result. what do you guys think. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/revisiting-ideas[/SC]


----------



## Science_Penguin

I bought the HD500X in the hopes of scaling my setup down. I figured having a modeler with a direct out would make things easier in the studio and free up some space during gigs (which my band is going to need). 

I've been marginally successful getting decent recording tone, but during practise and general jamming I'm plugged into a JBL PRX712... and it sounds pretty bad. It's a bassy, muddy, barely-any-midrange-y mess unless I DRASTICALLY turn the bass down (and I don't just mean the amp knob- I mean reducing the "thump" level considerably and throwing an equaliser in the mix). And that's to get the Mesa simulator to sound good- I don't even know where to start making the Marshall sim not sound like bit-crushed fuzz... 

I followed one guy's advice and lowered the impedance on the guitar input... and all that did was make my tone sound paper-thin, especially when palm-muting low chords on my seven string.

I'm certainly not looking for vintage-correct tone accuracy here, but I know you're supposed to be able to get good sound out of these things. A couple of artists I really admire do it all the time. 

Is there anything I can do to make this stuff sound PASSABLE? Am I doing something wrong? Should I maybe just look into a different active speaker?


----------



## jbealsmusic

Science_Penguin said:


> I've been marginally successful getting decent recording tone, but during practise and general jamming I'm plugged into a JBL PRX712... and it sounds pretty bad. It's a bassy, muddy, barely-any-midrange-y mess unless I DRASTICALLY turn the bass down (and I don't just mean the amp knob- I mean reducing the "thump" level considerably and throwing an equaliser in the mix). And that's to get the Mesa simulator to sound good- I don't even know where to start making the Marshall sim not sound like bit-crushed fuzz...


If you've got it sitting on the floor, you're getting tons of extra bass because of the interaction with the floor. They add an EQ switch on the back of the JBL that is supposed to compensate for that, but it isn't overly effective.

Your best options, as I see them, are as follows:
1) Buy a speaker stand and stick your JBL on there. I don't mean a guitar cab stand. I mean a real PA speaker stand. That is typically how an FRFR speaker performs best. "Best" meaning, closest to achieving its goal of being truly FRFR. However, most guitarists seem to gasp at the thought of using that kind of stand.

2) Buy a new speaker that isn't so bass heavy and/or whose EQ compensation in the floor/monitor position works more effectively.

3) Use the global EQ and roll the necessary frequencies back until it sounds "right" in comparison with what you're used to hearing in the studio. Just know that if you adjust your tone for your monitor, it will change your FOH tone. I did this once and it destroyed my FOH tone. Not recommended, but if you only do it for your jam sessions, it'll be alright. Just reset it after you're done.

As a side note, when you're setting up and tweaking your presets, do it through a comparable system and at gig volume. Presets that sound great at moderate volumes might sound terrible when cranked.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Alex Kenivel

also note that's if you use the GEQ, those settings will remain the same through all of your patches. I set mine using the low and high cuts at around where guitar speakers filter off, so all my patches won't have boom or fizz. 

I am looking into getting a powered speaker as well, but I am looking for something with at least a 3 band equalizer control for avoiding the problem you are having, and many other possible problems without disturbing my FOH feed.

you could also get a small mixer with some EQ controls to filter off the boobie frequencies (I meant boomy, but I'm using speech-to-text on my tablet and and dat ....s funnah)


----------



## vick1000

Are you using cab sim?


----------



## Metropolis

I'm using Pod HD desktop model and where have you put the mixer? After the effects loops effects, or before? And has anyone got good results using dual cabs/amps?


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Metropolis said:


> I'm using Pod HD desktop model and where have you put the mixer? After the effects loops effects, or before? And has anyone got good results using dual cabs/amps?



For me, I have different ways of Post-EQ'ing the different amps, so if I'm using dual amps I place the EQs after the amps, before the mixers.


----------



## Metropolis

Alex Kenivel said:


> For me, I have different ways of Post-EQ'ing the different amps, so if I'm using dual amps I place the EQs after the amps, before the mixers.


Okay, thanks! I just realized how unnatural and thin my patches sounded like because of the mixer's placement.


----------



## Science_Penguin

Thanks for the replies, everyone.

jbealsmusic-
I wouldn't mind getting a stand so much, if not for the fact that it would make practise setup awkward... My best bet out of all the options you listed seems to be buying a new speaker... Which is okay with me- I've read of people having better luck with cheaper PA's.

Alex Kinevel-
That might be something I can do while I'm shopping around for more speakers. Fortunately for me, the band is recording, not jamming, now so I'm not using the JBL all that much.

vick1000-
Of course. It sounds even worse without it. Believe me, I've tried.


----------



## Glass Cloud

Still messing around with it but finally starting to get some good tones. For this I just copied the setting from that skyproclaimsit guys' video but changed the doom amp to the treadplate. Probably sounds a bit bassy but I'm just using pc speakers with woofer. Still refining it a bit. Drop A on my six string.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jdubg/groove[/SC]


----------



## saminator

Glass Cloud said:


> Still messing around with it but finally starting to get some good tones. For this I just copied the setting from that skyproclaimsit guys' video but changed the doom amp to the treadplate. Probably sounds a bit bassy but I'm just using pc speakers with woofer. Still refining it a bit. Drop A on my six string.



Sounds good, but I'm hearing a lot of clipping...


----------



## Rizzo

Just put the monitor horizontally with respect to the floor rather than vertically. Kinda like a stage wedge.
Excess resonance will disappear and clarity will improve a lot. You won't need all those extra EQ adjustments.

Like that


----------



## Science_Penguin

Rizzo said:


> Just put the monitor horizontally with respect to the floor rather than vertically. Kinda like a stage wedge.
> Excess resonance will disappear and clarity will improve a lot. You won't need all those extra EQ adjustments.



That's how I've got it. I think the JBL is just not a good speaker for this application.


----------



## lewis

Hi guys

So Im trying and failing badly at working out how to re-amp a clean guitar signal I just laid down for my band. Atm EZ Mix 2 is generating the amp tones etc but I want to go back and try re-amping using the new Metal add on for the Pod HD bean.

Not only do I not know if its possible or not, but I havent a clue how to set it up even if it is?.

Could someone please shed some light on this for me?.

My UX1 has:
1 guitar input, 
Analog outputs Right and Left, 
Monitor in and Line inputs L and R. 

The Pod HD Desktop has:
Guitar in
Right output
Left output

I also have no Idea what I need to to turn on/off in settings and in the DAW (reaper)

Could anyone who knows how to do this write a literally idiot guide for me ahah. This is the first time ive ever tried doing this. All Im getting so far is feedback

thanks


----------



## giwrgos02

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/giwrgos-andrhs/bring-me-the-horizon-antivist-guitar-cover[/SC]

Hey guys, I just made a cover of Bring Me The Horizon with my 7string!

Check it out and tell me what you think!


----------



## Djentliman

Alright. There are a couple different things that you need to do.


Disconnect UX1 from computer
Download and install necessary drivers for the POD HD from the Line 6 website. If you do not have an account, you will have to login through Facebook or by creating an account. Your screen should look like this if you get the right one.





Connect proper cables to go from your POD left and right outputs to their respective monitors
Test your sound and make sure it works

*Disconnect the outputs from your POD as this WILL create a very nasty feedback loop if you leave them in. Make sure to leave it connected to your computer*
*Connect the guitar in to one of your outputs on your POD using a small patch cable. A guitar cable will also work here if you do not have a patch cable* Everything should look like this on your POD:





Open reaper and create two new tracks
Drag your DI file reaper and put it on the first track. Everything should look like this:




 Set the input on track two as a mono input from the POD. It does not matter if the first track has an input or not. Leave it empty for good measure.
If you would like to utilize impulses outside of the Line 6 ones, do so now by loading your favorite impulse on the FX of the second track and disabling the cabs in your POD patch. Now unfortunately, you will not be able to actually here what you are doing to the tone. 
Press the red button on the second track to arm it for recording. This is the area that I circled in red
Press the biggest red button to recording. If you have set this up correctly it should look like this when you are recording. You will have to play around with the level to get the right amount of gain. I set mine at halfway and that seems to work fairly well.




Record all the way till the end of the song and you will have successfully re-amped using your POD.

As I said before, you will not be able to hear what you are doing. So, in retrospect, stop the recording after a short while to assess what kind of tone you have by plugging the output cables back in and unplugging the patch cable from the guitar in. 

Here is an example of the tones you can get with this method. I used Feared's LRA DI's for the guitars. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/p2n7m3oh4tjiu03/Reaper%20tutorial.wav?dl=0


----------



## geekusa

I know it's not exactly what you may be looking for pricewise, but the Mission Gemini FRFR cabinet was made for modelers and sounds great. There's a video up on their page demo-ing it with an AXE FX.

Gemini 1 - Mission Engineering


----------



## Djentliman

why the hell did my post get posted here?


----------



## MetalheadMC

I've had a pod hd500x in the past and loved it. Sold it. Now I'm looking at getting another one. Its only for recording purposes, so my question is, is there a big difference between the Hd500x And the HD pro x?


----------



## Djentliman

MetalheadMC said:


> I've had a pod hd500x in the past and loved it. Sold it. Now I'm looking at getting another one. Its only for recording purposes, so my question is, is there a big difference between the Hd500x And the HD pro x?



If i'm correct, there are none software side. However, there is one l physical difference. The Pro has a re-amp loop thing that the 500 does not.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Djentliman said:


> If i'm correct, there are none software side. However, there is one l physical difference. The Pro has a re-amp loop thing that the 500 does not.


 
word. Thanks for the info. I'll probably just get another hd500x since the software is the same, and because of the price difference


----------



## jbealsmusic

Djentliman said:


> why the hell did my post get posted here?


I asked myself the same question. I didn't contribute to this thread and didn't ask to be subscribed to it. Your post has less to do with the HD500x and more to do with the amplification of modelers in general.

The longer I'm here, the more I feel like SS.org has weird policies and does weird things compared to other boards.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

^It's because, while sure, it could apply to modeler amplification in general, the OPs of the two threads specifically asked about using their HD500Xs in context. Just simpler to have everything regarding the POD HD series in the POD HD series megathread, as opposed to 10,000 different threads about it


----------



## Djentliman

lewis said:


> Hi guys
> 
> So Im trying and failing badly at working out how to re-amp a clean guitar signal I just laid down for my band. Atm EZ Mix 2 is generating the amp tones etc but I want to go back and try re-amping using the new Metal add on for the Pod HD bean.
> 
> Not only do I not know if its possible or not, but I havent a clue how to set it up even if it is?.
> 
> Could someone please shed some light on this for me?.
> 
> My UX1 has:
> 1 guitar input,
> Analog outputs Right and Left,
> Monitor in and Line inputs L and R.
> 
> The Pod HD Desktop has:
> Guitar in
> Right output
> Left output
> 
> I also have no Idea what I need to to turn on/off in settings and in the DAW (reaper)
> 
> Could anyone who knows how to do this write a literally idiot guide for me ahah. This is the first time ive ever tried doing this. All Im getting so far is feedback
> 
> thanks





jbealsmusic said:


> I asked myself the same question. I didn't contribute to this thread and didn't ask to be subscribed to it. Your post has less to do with the HD500x and more to do with the amplification of modelers in general.
> 
> The longer I'm here, the more I feel like SS.org has weird policies and does weird things compared to other boards.



I was actually responding to what lewis posted in a seperate thread. I at least hope he gets it now. I guess they have these weird policies because of the amount of posts/posters that there are.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Any suggestions on what specific pedals/amps/cabs/mics to get a good, bright british crunch tone? Basically your standard big 80s hard rock cranked marshall tone - I've gotten close with the Shiva model, but not quite.


----------



## Djentliman

Zeno said:


> Any suggestions on what specific pedals/amps/cabs/mics to get a good, bright british crunch tone? Basically your standard big 80s hard rock cranked marshall tone - I've gotten close with the Shiva model, but not quite.



I would start with the Brit J-800 model amp wise since that is a Marshall model. Pedal wise, I would start with a screamer and a noise gate to keep things simple. I would throw line 6 cabs out the window if you can. Experiment with external IR's and find what works best for you. However, you really can't go wrong with a good V30 impulse.

If you can't use externals, then the best in order of the cabs are the XXL V30, and a tie between the Uber and the treadplate cabs.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Yeah, I'm keeping everything in the box - I don't have the stuff to mess with external IRs, nor the patience - and I've gotten pretty good tones all in the box so far anyway, I fail to see why this would be any different. I just horrible at dialing in modelers, they take a lot more tweaking than a live amp. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## lewis

Djentliman said:


> Alright. There are a couple different things that you need to do.
> 
> 
> Disconnect UX1 from computer
> Download and install necessary drivers for the POD HD from the Line 6 website. If you do not have an account, you will have to login through Facebook or by creating an account. Your screen should look like this if you get the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connect proper cables to go from your POD left and right outputs to their respective monitors
> Test your sound and make sure it works
> 
> *Disconnect the outputs from your POD as this WILL create a very nasty feedback loop if you leave them in. Make sure to leave it connected to your computer*
> *Connect the guitar in to one of your outputs on your POD using a small patch cable. A guitar cable will also work here if you do not have a patch cable* Everything should look like this on your POD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open reaper and create two new tracks
> Drag your DI file reaper and put it on the first track. Everything should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set the input on track two as a mono input from the POD. It does not matter if the first track has an input or not. Leave it empty for good measure.
> If you would like to utilize impulses outside of the Line 6 ones, do so now by loading your favorite impulse on the FX of the second track and disabling the cabs in your POD patch. Now unfortunately, you will not be able to actually here what you are doing to the tone.
> Press the red button on the second track to arm it for recording. This is the area that I circled in red
> Press the biggest red button to recording. If you have set this up correctly it should look like this when you are recording. You will have to play around with the level to get the right amount of gain. I set mine at halfway and that seems to work fairly well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Record all the way till the end of the song and you will have successfully re-amped using your POD.
> 
> As I said before, you will not be able to hear what you are doing. So, in retrospect, stop the recording after a short while to assess what kind of tone you have by plugging the output cables back in and unplugging the patch cable from the guitar in.
> 
> Here is an example of the tones you can get with this method. I used Feared's LRA DI's for the guitars. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/p2n7m3oh4tjiu03/Reaper%20tutorial.wav?dl=0



Man thanks alot for this, Im going to try this today. Just to double check. I own the Pod HD (desktop Bean) not the HD500. Does this change any of this process?. Is it all still the same regards to connections etc?. And so from what I can gauge I DONT need the UX1? I thought I did lol.


----------



## lewis

no worries, got it working anyway. Thanks again Djentliman


----------



## Alice AKW

So the Shiva has the br00tz

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/shiva-labrootf-pod-hd500-bogner-shiva-test[/sc]


----------



## Masoo2

Could you guys tell me if a POD HD 500X is for me?

I typically like to record my dry guitar and apply effects after the fact, so VST plugins (POD Farm and LePou for the most part) have been my best friend for the past year or so. I also do a lot of mixing, which often involves messing around with different amp and cab sims within the mix to get the perfect tone. 

Would a POD HD 500X be for me, or would it be a better idea to purchase a new interface (Steinberg UR22, for example) and POD Farm 2.5 Platinum? Getting platinum would allow me to have access to all of the signature djent tones that bands like Vildhjarta and Monuments have used over the years, but it would also take away the HD modeling and the pitch shifting feature (One that seems very good from the demos on YouTube when compared to physical devices like the Digitech Drop)


----------



## lewis

Masoo2 said:


> Could you guys tell me if a POD HD 500X is for me?
> 
> I typically like to record my dry guitar and apply effects after the fact, so VST plugins (POD Farm and LePou for the most part) have been my best friend for the past year or so. I also do a lot of mixing, which often involves messing around with different amp and cab sims within the mix to get the perfect tone.
> 
> Would a POD HD 500X be for me, or would it be a better idea to purchase a new interface (Steinberg UR22, for example) and POD Farm 2.5 Platinum? Getting platinum would allow me to have access to all of the signature djent tones that bands like Vildhjarta and Monuments have used over the years, but it would also take away the HD modeling and the pitch shifting feature (One that seems very good from the demos on YouTube when compared to physical devices like the Digitech Drop)


This is actually a really tough question to answer.

I have both the Pod HD Pro, the HD desktop and full package Pod Farm 2.5

Ive got to say I love that Pod farm is a vst and that is way more convenient HOWEVER the Pod HD stuff sounds obviously superior (especially when used with IRs) so its a very tough one to call. If HD Edit was made into a VST then it would be a no contest really.

They each have their uses so it will depend on your uses. If you want amp sims to hand quickly all within your DAW then stick with VSTs and Pod farm. If you take it more like your hitting up a studio for reals with a band and want to spend a few days maybe more dialing in an awesome recording tone for guitars and bass then get the HD (again use IRs though).
Sorry I cant be more help to you chap.


----------



## RustInPeace

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/rust-in-peace117/pod-bw-test[/sc] My first attempt at recording with the POD.


----------



## ayaotd

Does anyone have any general tips to achieve a tone like the one on Veil Of Maya utilizes on Matriarch? I have read meamabobo's guide a few times and crafted several tones. I would just like some general tips to throw me in the right direction amp and cab wise. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Great Satan

RustInPeace said:


> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/rust-in-peace117/pod-bw-test[/sc] My first attempt at recording with the POD.



I liked that.
Try sticking a maximizer or something on the output channel if you want to make it louder overall.


----------



## Metropolis

ayaotd said:


> Does anyone have any general tips to achieve a tone like the one on Veil Of Maya utilizes on Matriarch? I have read meamabobo's guide a few times and crafted several tones. I would just like some general tips to throw me in the right direction amp and cab wise. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.



I uploaded couple of my tones to Line6 site:
Line 6 CustomTone

Please note that the mixer is set up for last in the signal chain and the looper is set first. Path A in the mixer is boosted for 5dB and path B is muted. Balance of channel A centered.

''Engl lead'' is based on Nolly's AxeFX patch and Uberschall is based on SEIJITV's Pod HD 500 tutorial in Youtube. Both are tweaked to my tastes and equipment.

Key is to have right amount of gating and compression to keep things tight and pre and post processing in mids. I also use general EQ of Pod HD desktop. Hope this helps


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Masoo2 said:


> Could you guys tell me if a POD HD 500X is for me?
> 
> I typically like to record my dry guitar and apply effects after the fact, so VST plugins (POD Farm and LePou for the most part) have been my best friend for the past year or so. I also do a lot of mixing, which often involves messing around with different amp and cab sims within the mix to get the perfect tone.
> 
> Would a POD HD 500X be for me, or would it be a better idea to purchase a new interface (Steinberg UR22, for example) and POD Farm 2.5 Platinum? Getting platinum would allow me to have access to all of the signature djent tones that bands like Vildhjarta and Monuments have used over the years, but it would also take away the HD modeling and the pitch shifting feature (One that seems very good from the demos on YouTube when compared to physical devices like the Digitech Drop)



For recording dry you may find it a waste of money, unless you have a good spdif connection on your soundcard. Ive gone back to using plugins and impulses and havent used my Hd for a while because sadly the cabinets just dont cut it for me.

The HD ptchshift is actually one of the best Ive used. It was a good solution until I got a bass to record with.

Im hearding good things about the Native Komplete audio 6 as an interface and I take the side that the Hd sound great with two notes units.

Btw I love the LePou vsts and the Ignite stuff. Those guys are legends.


----------



## Alice AKW

so I'm in love with the new Ghost track.

This happened.

Guitar tone is my plexi patch. 

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/ghost-cirice-cover-clip[/sc]


----------



## Electric Wizard

^Nailed it.


----------



## Chi

So I re-recorded one of my older songs using my Pod HD tones on the guitars and even the bass, loving my current setup!

Let me know what you think:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/chiatphil/relapse-chi-remastered[/SC]

PS: 3:40 for the uber chunk.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Please share what you're signal chain for bass is. That's thick and chewy. Very Korn esque.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Zeno said:


> Any suggestions on what specific pedals/amps/cabs/mics to get a good, bright british crunch tone? Basically your standard big 80s hard rock cranked marshall tone - I've gotten close with the Shiva model, but not quite.



I usually run two Plexi Brt models with and Ubercab and 121 Rbn mic and XXL and 57on axis. Then I use a Q filter with Q at zero and frequency at 55% in front of the amp with the ubercab to get a good midrange response. Then I boost the amp with the XXL with a mid focus EQ, high pass at 8%, Q=0 and gain cranked. I also set the channel volume higher for the XXL cab signal, blend each at 0% middle and turn the master volume to 100% on both amps. High cab resonance on the XXL helps too. 
Low bias (25%) on each really clears em up and makes it crunchier/ less mushy.
So basically separate boosts in front of each amps signal path if that makes sense. Give a shot and lemme know what you think


----------



## Chi

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Please share what you're signal chain for bass is. That's thick and chewy. Very Korn esque.



Gladly!

Here's the patch I made https://www.dropbox.com/s/9mtyedknzcdpmvm/ClankyBassChi.hbe?dl=0

I'm sure it's gonna' depend on your bass whether it'll sound similar or not. Mine has an 18v preamp with highs cranked, lows at around 10 o clock and the rest flat.

I also use some post EQ in my DAW, boosting the highs even further and boosting slightly around 80hz and another boost at the high-mid range.

On top of that I copy the basstrack and have a high-passed, distorted and compressed version running at a lower volume. I'm sure you're familiar with this technique.

Oh, and it's a bean file, so you might have to convert it if you're using a different HD unit.

Cheers.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm super stoked that the Reason 8.3 update is going to have a native convolution reverb; hello massive collection of cab impulses, goodbye POD cabs.


----------



## giwrgos02

Hey guys, I just made a cover of Northlane's new song!

Youtube: https://youtu.be/NW5oV4Loa6o

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/giwrgos-andrhs/northlane-obelisk-guitar-cover[/SC]

Please, let me know what you think!


----------



## demorior

just got mine today! really excited to build some patches but my guitar is out of town!
>_<


----------



## AryaBara

Posted this on some POD forums too, still no answer 

So, I had the same problem with these guys:
1. POD HD (bean) + FBV MKii express Problems - POD HD - Line 6 Community
2. Pod Hd Desktop &#38; Fbv Express Ii..? - POD HD - Line 6 Community

Im using POD HD PRO X. On FS 5-8 mode, Switch "D" of my FBV Express mkii wont work, kinda buggy I think
Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## lewis

Been dialing a new tone on the HD (including a new bass tone), the target was "Heart of a Cowards" tone from their album "Severance". Think I got pretty close and either way its the best sound Ive ever got from an HD, check it out -

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/lewprog9/pod-hd-new-tone[/SC]

Amp model was the Engl. I have some crazy settings that nobody would expect to achieve this too btw haha


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

well then obviously you gotta post that tone up!


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Since my (damn near new) 500x is useless and I need to ship it back before I get a refund, I'm SOL because I have a show on Friday night, right after a rehearsal dinner for a wedding. 

My wife's gonna lend me some loot for a replacement tomorrow. Happy early father's day to me!


----------



## Great Satan

Alex Kenivel said:


> Since my (damn near new) 500x is useless and I need to ship it back before I get a refund, I'm SOL because I have a show on Friday night, right after a rehearsal dinner for a wedding.
> 
> My wife's gonna lend me some loot for a replacement tomorrow. Happy early father's day to me!



Your HD500x was d.o.a? That sucks dude, maybe pick up a pod HD desktop/bean for sub $200;
it still has the same algorithms and sounds in it and would work as a quick cheapo backup (the main difference between the x's and the HD's is more onboard processing & maybe some upgraded components, but the core sounds are the same).


----------



## guigan

Is it possible to use the HD Metal pack, without upgrading the firmware to 2.6?


----------



## marcwormjim

No - The 2.6 firmware is what allows them to be loaded (the installed packs will be shown on a Global Settings page added by the firmware). Line 6's claim is that the 2.6 firmware makes room for all the new amp packs via "optimizing the existing code."


----------



## giwrgos02

Hey guys, I made a new cover with the Pod HD! Check it and tell me what you think! 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/giwrgos-andrhs/dead-man-talking[/SC]

P.S: I had to lower the backing track, because Soundcloud kept deleting it.


----------



## kaiowatribe

Hello, I have a question.

Somebady knows how to dial this amazing clean tone at 9:00?

I spent several time trying, but I cant! Thanks to everyone!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYMYbnQ_U2o&list=PLPyrYw6WBISLbOW078oPeLdoWQiTpuZdZ&index=7


----------



## kamello

kaiowatribe said:


> Hello, I have a question.
> 
> Somebady knows how to dial this amazing clean tone at 9:00?
> 
> I spent several time trying, but I cant! Thanks to everyone!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYMYbnQ_U2o&list=PLPyrYw6WBISLbOW078oPeLdoWQiTpuZdZ&index=7



particle verb is the key for the shimmer effect in the background, and the tube compressor to give it volume. As shown in the video, setup two chains, one for the shimmer (I would reccomend to High-pass it around 200hz though, it eats a good chunk of headroom), and one for the clarity in the notes. Personally, for Crystal clear cleans, I use the SLO clean, or just disable the amp block


----------



## Mathemagician

I plug in my pod HD bean to update sinc it's 2.1ish. But it only registers a pod XT. Is this normal (I held off on continuing the update)? Or does anyone have any advice? It's brand new untouched. So it's never been updated. I don't feel like taking a morning off to deal w/support.


----------



## Glass Cloud

kaiowatribe said:


> Hello, I have a question.
> 
> Somebady knows how to dial this amazing clean tone at 9:00?
> 
> I spent several time trying, but I cant! Thanks to everyone!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYMYbnQ_U2o&list=PLPyrYw6WBISLbOW078oPeLdoWQiTpuZdZ&index=7





I do but I'm going to be a complete dick and charge you for EQ settings....


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Great Satan said:


> Your HD500x was d.o.a? That sucks dude, maybe pick up a pod HD desktop/bean for sub $200;
> it still has the same algorithms and sounds in it and would work as a quick cheapo backup (the main difference between the x's and the HD's is more onboard processing & maybe some upgraded components, but the core sounds are the same).



Sorry for the super late reply, but no, it wasn't doa. The USB port broke after two months and it wouldn't boot up. I've since replaced it


----------



## Glass Cloud

I really wish they had a simple on/off switch and have no idea why they didn't. My power jack is already starting to get a little loose.


----------



## giwrgos02

Heyo people! I just made a new br00tal patch with my 7string in drop F#

Check it out and tell me what you think! 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/giwrgos-andrhs/volumes-mixture-tone[/SC]


----------



## AryaBara

Btw, have u guys tried all amps on the hd metal pack yet? Im using pod hd pro x, and the hd pack is quite expensive  for an update.period haha just wondering if they are worth to buy. me myself just want the peavey one 

Also I made a guitar cover with the POD HD Pro X
Im using:
-Angel F-Ball, 
-57 On axis, 
-412 XXXL V-30

Lemme know what u guys think


----------



## that short guy

Hey guys it's been awhile since I've even logged in but I sat down this afternoon and wrote this all because I was messing with the bass levels on my 8 string patch. I think I got them right... let me know if you think I should take more out or add some back in.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/idea-number-11-no-working-title-yet[/SC]


----------



## jonsick

Is the metal pack worth the cash?


----------



## Alice AKW

I got a metalcore-ish tone out of the Shiva. You be the judge. 

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/metalcore-ish-tone-test-line-6-pod-hd500-shiva[/sc]


----------



## prozak

that short guy said:


> Hey guys it's been awhile since I've even logged in but I sat down this afternoon and wrote this all because I was messing with the bass levels on my 8 string patch. I think I got them right... let me know if you think I should take more out or add some back in.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/idea-number-11-no-working-title-yet[/SC]



Sounds very bassy overall through my AKG phones, but man I like it. Gives some full punchy feel to the whole mix. I'd like to hear some more brutal DM/deathcore stuff mixed this way. Can't wait to get something like RG8 to start recording....

This is the same rhythm patch you've been using in your recent recordings, J-800 pre/Tread Pre?


----------



## Matx

I've got a pod hd (not the x) with all 3 packs loaded. It came that way used when I bought it. I still just use the f-ball and mesa treadplate models because I prefer them to any in the metal pack. That being said, I never played through a 5150 iteration (model or real) that I liked. Maybe you 5150 guys would think it was worth it tho. I do think that model sounds convincing if you're into that.


----------



## that short guy

prozak said:


> Sounds very bassy overall through my AKG phones, but man I like it. Gives some full punchy feel to the whole mix. I'd like to hear some more brutal DM/deathcore stuff mixed this way. Can't wait to get something like RG8 to start recording....
> 
> This is the same rhythm patch you've been using in your recent recordings, J-800 pre/Tread Pre?



It's the same for the most part, there's a little bit more gain (approx 10-15%) depending on the amp, the bass setting I'm still tweaking so it doesn't step on the actual bass' nuts so there's a pretty distinct there, and the presence was completely different because my 8 has a 1/4" Koa top and a koa/maple neck so its waaaaaay brighter than my 6 and 7 and I had to adjust it accordingly. other than that I believe the only difference is the gate settings lol


----------



## Jussi

Hello! Looking at buying the HD Pro X at the moment, are there any significant differences in tone with the internal OD versus an external pedal, such as the Bulb OD? Cheers


----------



## that short guy

I'll be honest. I downloaded the full expansion pack and wasn't really impressed with it. The amps themselves weren't bad (I really like the jc120 sim) but I couldn't get a tone that I thought even came close to sounding as good as my current one does. Even the 5150 amp, I've made a patch way back when I first got my POD using the Uber that to me sounds more like the real thing and actually sounds better. 

So my opinion is if you get any of the expansion packs just get the vintage pack.


----------



## partialdeafness

Glass Cloud said:


> I really wish they had a simple on/off switch and have no idea why they didn't. My power jack is already starting to get a little loose.


What was line6 thinking? 
I plugged mine into a spare power strip and turn it on and off with my foot that way. Problem solved.


----------



## that short guy

OK so I was going through all of my saved patches that I've created and while I don't care for a lot of them anymore, there are 3 that I find myself constantly going back to. 

The first two are pretty much the same patch the only difference is on one of the amps (it's a dual amp patch) I switched the cab and mic. I listen to a lot of 36 crazyfists and Papa Roach and they're kinda the main influences for the first two. Very raw but full with a lot of depth to them 

The third patch is something I made almost 2 years ago and it was me trying to find something that sounded like a mix of what it would be like if Whitechapel, Veil Of Maya, and a really snarly 5150 had a baby (this is before I knew that Whitechapel actually used 5150's lol) but I kinda failed miserably while trying to hit the Chapel/VOM sound but I got pretty close to the 5150 tone I was after. 

Here's a sound clip of the patches solo'd and the in a full mix. Let me know what you think
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/pod-hd-pro-rhythm-patches[/SC]


----------



## that short guy

Alice AKW said:


> I got a metalcore-ish tone out of the Shiva. You be the judge.
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/metalcore-ish-tone-test-line-6-pod-hd500-shiva[/sc]



I like it. I'm glad you can get the new amps in the metal pack to sound decent. I couldn't lol. I had to return it because I didn't use any of them. I do have to re purchase the vintage pack though. that pack had a ton of great stuff in it


----------



## Alice AKW

I got pretty close to David Maxim Micic's tone with the Soldano Crunch Amp.

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/potatone-pod-hd500-soldano-demo[/sc]


----------



## Thrashman

^ Nice, very close. Mind posting more details as to how you achieved that tone?


----------



## Malkav

Alice AKW said:


> I got pretty close to David Maxim Micic's tone with the Soldano Crunch Amp.
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/potatone-pod-hd500-soldano-demo[/sc]



That is ....ing awesome, great job!


----------



## kamello

Alice AKW said:


> I got pretty close to David Maxim Micic's tone with the Soldano Crunch Amp.
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/potatone-pod-hd500-soldano-demo[/sc]



damn! this one is one of my favourites that you have made 


any chance of doing something like the lead tone near the end of Daydreamers? (around 7:40) That thing is my favourite lead tone evah!


----------



## Matx

So I couldn't seem to find anything solid with the search function. Has anyone been able to find a fix for the unity gain problem with the fx loop?


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Reamped the HD 500 with lecab and guitarhacks speaker cabs. Using treadplate with a screamer and hard gate.


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/roam-progress-riffages[/SC]


----------



## philz

Hey guys! 
Recently sat down and went over my patches for some finetuning, here's the result!

https://soundcloud.com/philip-novak-1/tone-test-in-mixes

Here's the tone by it selv. 2 tracks panned 100% to each side.

https://soundcloud.com/philip-novak-1/new-pod-hd-pro-tone-1

Let me know what you think, and shout out if you want some patches!


----------



## Matx

Love it. Is that direct? What kind of pickups are you using? I'd take your patches to compare to mine for sure!


----------



## philz

Matx said:


> Love it. Is that direct? What kind of pickups are you using? I'd take your patches to compare to mine for sure!



It's direct and I'm using EMG-707s

Here's the download link!  

https://www.sendspace.com/file/qjvjak


----------



## that short guy

So I've been working on a just barely dirty/broken up overdriven tone for about a week now and this is the best I've gotten so far. the two tones you hear at the beginning of the clip are the same settings just different pick up positions and the volume knob at different settings... ignore the the rest of the tones that come in when the drums do, that just happened because I liked the riff I came up with to test the tone and kept going with it to kinda be an intro. Hope you guys like it.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/slightly-broken-up-overdriven[/SC]


----------



## vkw619

Hey guys! Just got my 5150 III 50 Watt! I wanna 4CM it with my HD500x, anyone have any good tutorials or patches? I'm not sure where to ask so I figured the POD thread would be a great place to start!


----------



## giwrgos02

You might like this 

My friend did this with his Pod HD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hU0wvSkzSQ]


----------



## RevelGTR

What cab is everyone liking with the Big Bottom model in the HD? In podfarm I used to always use one of the Marshall cabs, but so far I haven't found anything that sounds as good with the Big Bottom in the HD.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I use the Blackback 30 cab myself, works fine for me


----------



## Alice AKW

I use the XXL. Worked pretty good in this clip. 
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/line-6-big-bottom-test-8-string[/sc]


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I use the Tread


----------



## RevelGTR

Have you guys played around with the L6 Doom Model? Noise Gate - Screamer - Doom - Hiway Cab w/ 57 off axis sounds great for big chords.


----------



## giwrgos02

I did some Monuments Tones the other day! Check them out and tell me what do you think! 

Guitar:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/giwrgos-andrhs/monuments-guitar-tone[/SC]


Bass: 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/giwrgos-andrhs/monuments-bass-tone[/SC]


----------



## lewis

giwrgos02 said:


> I did some Monuments Tones the other day! Check them out and tell me what do you think!
> 
> Guitar:
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/giwrgos-andrhs/monuments-guitar-tone[/SC]
> 
> 
> Bass:
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/giwrgos-andrhs/monuments-bass-tone[/SC]


Care to share the Bass tone?. Unless its the same one in the John Browne tone pack? In which case I have it already


----------



## Malkav

I have an incredibly dumb question, and I have no idea if it's been answered already, but I was wondering if you buy the new expansion packs for the POD HD500 and one day get the 500X does the purchase carry over via your Line 6 profile or do you have to buy them again? 

I realise they are different units and the packs may not necessarily carry over like that as they may be different in each case, but I was just curious about how that works?


----------



## Alice AKW

New mix test with the POD. :3

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/mix-test[/sc]


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Malkav said:


> I have an incredibly dumb question, and I have no idea if it's been answered already, but I was wondering if you buy the new expansion packs for the POD HD500 and one day get the 500X does the purchase carry over via your Line 6 profile or do you have to buy them again?
> 
> I realise they are different units and the packs may not necessarily carry over like that as they may be different in each case, but I was just curious about how that works?



I understand you buy a license for the expansion packs up to 4 devices. That counts computer and POD. So, asuming you have HD500 and HD500X, you could install the expansion pack you bought in those 2 PODs, and install HD500 Edit and HD500X Edit in 2 different computers without a problem.


----------



## giwrgos02

lewis said:


> Care to share the Bass tone?. Unless its the same one in the John Browne tone pack? In which case I have it already




Ofc it is not the same patch as the John Browne's tone pack lol. I got both of his tonepacks and I wasn't satisfied at all. 

This bass patch took me over 10 hours in making it. It was my first bass patch, so I had to try a lot of different approaches while building it.


----------



## giwrgos02

Alice AKW said:


> New mix test with the POD. :3
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/mix-test[/sc]



Wow the drums sound so real! What have you done?!


----------



## Malkav

leechmasterargentina said:


> I understand you buy a license for the expansion packs up to 4 devices. That counts computer and POD. So, asuming you have HD500 and HD500X, you could install the expansion pack you bought in those 2 PODs, and install HD500 Edit and HD500X Edit in 2 different computers without a problem.



That's mighty cool of them, thanks for the information dude


----------



## Alice AKW

giwrgos02 said:


> Wow the drums sound so real! What have you done?!



Steven Slate Drums


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thanks for making me want SSD even more.  Sounds much better for the sound I want when compared to EZdrummer.


----------



## prozak

@Alice - mix2 sounds better imo, good job


----------



## Alice AKW

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thanks for making me want SSD even more.  Sounds much better for the sound I want when compared to EZdrummer.



It is a fantastic program.


----------



## that short guy

Does anyone else mix 2 different patches/tones together to get one basic sound for a rhythm tone? I recently have been messing with the idea and I got something I really like. Here's the raw tones with no mixing or post processing let me know what you think.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/pod-hd-pro-two-tone-test-clip[/SC]


----------



## getowned7474

Hey guys, got my pod hd500x a few days ago... I want to practice dialing in tones and all that jazz (and I'm bored). So can anyone give me a song or artist that they want me to replicate so I can get some practice. If it comes out any good I'll upload it.


----------



## ayaotd

youtube.com/watch?v=EVFiqDTtP50
How is the delay effect on the opening riff achieved?


----------



## JW Shreds

ayaotd said:


> youtube.com/watch?v=EVFiqDTtP50
> How is the delay effect on the opening riff achieved?


I've been wondering that myself man, as well as the intro to Neo Seoul. Such awesome little ambient riffs that hit me in the feels every time. Justin was and still is a ....ing legend.


----------



## giwrgos02

I love Vildhjarta! Thoughts on the tone?? 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/giwrgos-andrhs/vildhjarta-dagger-guitar-cover-sample-1[/SC]


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Can't tell you about the song off Rareform, but the delay at the start of Neo Seoul is just a dotted 8th note delay with low feedback and a high level.


----------



## giwrgos02

John Browne is killing it again with the Pod HD!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9-m8j2jR2w


----------



## gunslingerjh

Guitar and bass tones are all POD HD. Used valhalla reverb plugins for clean guitars and leads!

Drums are superior 2.0 avatar

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/julienhauspie/the-contortionist-flourish-mixtest[/SC]


----------



## xCaptainx

I asked the composer for Killer Instinct about his guitar tones on twitter today, and he said that Season One theme was Pod HD, and Season 2 was Fractal. 

Sounds pretty damn good for a thick industrial tone! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz8EzaSvIVM


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Anybody have any tips on how to achieve that really dry Mark IV type guitar tone? Think Lamb of God, things like that

The best way I can describe it in my head is a very woody, natural sound. Fred Brum often uses a similar sort of tone, and the tone that was used in the video Ibanez uploaded today with the guitarist from the Contortionist trying out one of those Iron Label FF7RGs also fit that category.

Everything I can come up with sounds just way too saturated for some reason - perhaps it's too much high-end hitting the amp?

My basic tone is a tubescreamer in front, standard boost-style, and a mix of the Big Bottom doing most of the work, blackback cab, on axis 57, with the 5150, uber cab, off axis 57 for a little bit more - I'd love to use the 5150 on its own, but every time I try and come up with a 5150 tone, that fizziness is there so much that it almost sounds like I've got a fuzz pedal going. Also, the global EQ on my POD is set to cut everything above 5k


----------



## Metalman X

Zeno said:


> Anybody have any tips on how to achieve that really dry Mark IV type guitar tone? Think Lamb of God, things like that
> 
> The best way I can describe it in my head is a very woody, natural sound. Fred Brum often uses a similar sort of tone, and the tone that was used in the video Ibanez uploaded today with the guitarist from the Contortionist trying out one of those Iron Label FF7RGs also fit that category.
> 
> Everything I can come up with sounds just way too saturated for some reason - perhaps it's too much high-end hitting the amp?
> 
> My basic tone is a tubescreamer in front, standard boost-style, and a mix of the Big Bottom doing most of the work, blackback cab, on axis 57, with the 5150, uber cab, off axis 57 for a little bit more - I'd love to use the 5150 on its own, but every time I try and come up with a 5150 tone, that fizziness is there so much that it almost sounds like I've got a fuzz pedal going. Also, the global EQ on my POD is set to cut everything above 5k




I've not tried to get this tone myself, however, couple things come to mind you may want to experiment with. First, try the SLO100 instead of the 5150 model... similar tone, but to my ears a bit less saturated when dialed in. 

Second, try experimenting with the input impedance setting... usually set default to 1 meg. If you decrease the value it naturally rolls off some high end and input gain in the beginning of your chain. This might get you a little closer to what you want for that sound without having to add or tinker more with the EQ's.

Again, I dunno if this will work, but I have a hunch it might help.


----------



## that short guy

gunslingerjh said:


> Guitar and bass tones are all POD HD. Used valhalla reverb plugins for clean guitars and leads!
> 
> Drums are superior 2.0 avatar
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/julienhauspie/the-contortionist-flourish-mixtest[/SC]



dude sounds really good. what did you use to get that bass tone


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

http://soundcloud.com/the-matt-squatch/high-divide
Newest song tracked with the pod.


----------



## saminator

Zeno said:


> Everything I can come up with sounds just way too saturated for some reason - perhaps it's too much high-end hitting the amp?
> 
> My basic tone is a tubescreamer in front, standard boost-style, and a mix of the Big Bottom doing most of the work, blackback cab, on axis 57, with the 5150, uber cab, off axis 57 for a little bit more - I'd love to use the 5150 on its own, but every time I try and come up with a 5150 tone, that fizziness is there so much that it almost sounds like I've got a fuzz pedal going. Also, the global EQ on my POD is set to cut everything above 5k



The global eq is only activated for XLR out and maybe one other output, but that's the main one. If you go 1/4" to monitor, you won't hear the global eq at all. I say that because set your high-cut to 5k which shouldn't let ANY fizziness through. I would recommend put the mid focus eq right after your amp. You can use that as both a high and low cut and you don't have to rely on the global eq for that. Very effective, very handy.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

Can somebody post a clip that i can hear of some brutal 6505ish tones that would convince me to consider buying an hd500? 

And a seperate question. If I got one and did that 4CM, will that allow the pod act as a channel switcher that way? I want to use my analog pedals. My OD and gate pedal on my gain channel. And then I want to use the pod for cleans and effects. But is it possible to switch channels using the hd500 without using the channel sWitcher pedal that comes with the amp? so I can avoid tap dancinG or keep it to a minimum? Because I love the brutal tone I get from my setup as it is but want to be able to switch to cleans with effects with the press of one button. Thanks in advance


----------



## stringmaiden

Hey everyone, i'm sure something like this has been asked before but there are so many pages haha. 

So i just got a pod hd a few days ago and i'm wondering how to hook up the floorboard to an orange cab. I've never hooked up a pod to any cab (only my monitors)...so i was wondering what do i need to do exactly? Do i need to get a preamp? Power conditioner? any suggestions on what to look at or how much i can expect to pay?

Any help would be really appreciated


----------



## MozzoSemola94

stringmaiden said:


> Hey everyone, i'm sure something like this has been asked before but there are so many pages haha.
> 
> So i just got a pod hd a few days ago and i'm wondering how to hook up the floorboard to an orange cab. I've never hooked up a pod to any cab (only my monitors)...so i was wondering what do i need to do exactly? Do i need to get a preamp? Power conditioner? any suggestions on what to look at or how much i can expect to pay?
> 
> Any help would be really appreciated



You need a poweramp


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

I've had my XT Pro for over half a year, but still can't seem to get a good sound out of it. I have the Metal kit add on, which does have some better amps, still always sounds really scooped and fizzy. I've had some people suggest me getting a power amp and run it through that, but when I asked the guy working in the pro audio section of Guitar Center, he acted like I was an idiot. 

By power amp, I'm talking about one of these







Is the guy right and some people gave me bad advice, or would a power amp be a good idea? Most Guitar Center employees I ever talk to seem to not know anything about the products they sell


----------



## MaxOfMetal

How are you running it now?


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

MaxOfMetal said:


> How are you running it now?



I run the direct in into my Presonus Audiobox


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Two things:

1. What's your setup/game here? Are you trying to play live or in the studio? A power amp needs to power something, so you would need a speaker cabinet for that if you don't already have one.

2. You're using a product with amp modeling technology that's over a decade old and never really sounded amazing in the first place. It's not surprising that it sounds ....ty. If you're using this live then consider saving up and buying a POD HD Pro for around $300 used. That's the most recent Line 6 modeling product aside from the brand new and very expensive Helix. If you're just using this to record demos, consider getting something like Bias Desktop instead, or even the free LePou plugins.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> I run the direct in into my Presonus Audiobox



Then there's no reason for a power amp as the POD isn't driving speakers.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. What's your setup/game here? Are you trying to play live or in the studio? A power amp needs to power something, so you would need a speaker cabinet for that if you don't already have one.
> 
> 2. You're using a product with amp modeling technology that's over a decade old and never really sounded amazing in the first place. It's not surprising that it sounds ....ty. If you're using this live then consider saving up and buying a POD HD Pro for around $300 used. That's the most recent Line 6 modeling product aside from the brand new and very expensive Helix. If you're just using this to record demos, consider getting something like Bias Desktop instead, or even the free LePou plugins.



I'm using it for demos, but lately I've been just recording the clean signal and using the LePou plugins you mentioned, and just using the Pod for reference.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Then there's no reason for a power amp as the POD isn't driving speakers.


Ah, ok. That makes a lot more sense. I was originally told that power amps helped simulate a cab sound when using line in recording, so the people that told me that must've been wrong.


----------



## JW Shreds

Unleash The Fury said:


> Can somebody post a clip that i can hear of some brutal 6505ish tones that would convince me to consider buying an hd500?
> 
> And a seperate question. If I got one and did that 4CM, will that allow the pod act as a channel switcher that way? I want to use my analog pedals. My OD and gate pedal on my gain channel. And then I want to use the pod for cleans and effects. But is it possible to switch channels using the hd500 without using the channel sWitcher pedal that comes with the amp? so I can avoid tap dancinG or keep it to a minimum? Because I love the brutal tone I get from my setup as it is but want to be able to switch to cleans with effects with the press of one button. Thanks in advance


The Main Rhythm tone in my new cover is a blend of the Pv Panama (5150/6505) and Treadplate. The Leadtone is just the Pv Panama with effects. Honestly this model kicks all kinds of ass, and this is coming from someone who has owned the real deal many times!


----------



## Unleash The Fury

megadeth1391 said:


> The Main Rhythm tone in my new cover is a blend of the Pv Panama (5150/6505) and Treadplate. The Leadtone is just the Pv Panama with effects. Honestly this model kicks all kinds of ass, and this is coming from someone who has owned the real deal many times!




It figures I'm on my phone and when I press the play button nothing happens. My phone does that sometimes there's certain ones I can watch and some I cant, for whatever reason. 

But it seems to be 50/50 on digital vs. Analog. Half of the people go from analog to digital and fall in love and stay there. The other half, eventually returns to their analog gear. (Maybe they couldn't dial in a tone they liked or maybe they did, but still didn't like it for whatever reason.)

Of course it helps to have both digital and analog gear. That is, it's very convenient for one to not sell there gear, but to keep it. Unless your pinching pennies then yeah you have to sell some stuff To pay for new gear.

I'm just one of thousands that are balls deep in doing research to make the most informed decision on what to buy.


----------



## JW Shreds

Unleash The Fury said:


> It figures I'm on my phone and when I press the play button nothing happens. My phone does that sometimes there's certain ones I can watch and some I cant, for whatever reason.
> 
> But it seems to be 50/50 on digital vs. Analog. Half of the people go from analog to digital and fall in love and stay there. The other half, eventually returns to their analog gear. (Maybe they couldn't dial in a tone they liked or maybe they did, but still didn't like it for whatever reason.)
> 
> Of course it helps to have both digital and analog gear. That is, it's very convenient for one to not sell there gear, but to keep it. Unless your pinching pennies then yeah you have to sell some stuff To pay for new gear.
> 
> I'm just one of thousands that are balls deep in doing research to make the most informed decision on what to buy.


Oh yeah man I hear you on that, im one of the ones that keeps going back and forth between analog and digital. The main reason why i got rid of my 6505 recently was because it was just too loud for where i live and im not in any serious band at the moment so i decided to go back to just running an hd500x into studio monitors. It does a good job of emulating the tone i used to get, but i for sure miss having the real thing to be honest. I dont think anything beats cranking up a 5150/6505 and just chugging some chords and blowing your load everywhere in the process because of how nasty the tone is. I'd say if it's the main sound you are looking for then get the real deal, but if you want more of a variety of tones go for a digital unit


----------



## Unleash The Fury

megadeth1391 said:


> Oh yeah man I hear you on that, im one of the ones that keeps going back and forth between analog and digital. The main reason why i got rid of my 6505 recently was because it was just too loud for where i live and im not in any serious band at the moment so i decided to go back to just running an hd500x into studio monitors. It does a good job of emulating the tone i used to get, but i for sure miss having the real thing to be honest. I dont think anything beats cranking up a 5150/6505 and just chugging some chords and blowing your load everywhere in the process because of how nasty the tone is. I'd say if it's the main sound you are looking for then get the real deal, but if you want more of a variety of tones go for a digital unit



Haha yeah it does have that load blowing tone. I have one with a 412 cab. It's amazing. but, does the hd500 or any pod modeler have an amp channel switcher on it?


----------



## JW Shreds

Unleash The Fury said:


> Haha yeah it does have that load blowing tone. I have one with a 412 cab. It's amazing. but, does the hd500 or any pod modeler have an amp channel switcher on it?



No, unfortunately you cant switch amp channels on a 6505/5150 unless it's the newer 5150III 50w which has midi. i've ran mine 4 cable method and you can bypass the 6505's preamp for cleans or if you want to sound like a different high gain amp on one patch and then have the 6505's preamp on another patch.


----------



## mnemonic

Poweramps and cabs are two separate things, one isn't going to help simulate the other. 

Many people run the old PODs into tube poweramps into guitar cabs, so maybe that's what you mean?

Tube poweramps aren't flat response (like the solidstate poweramp you posted above) so they will color the sound, generally in a pleasing way, as long as you don't turn them up too high (leading to excess poweramp distortion). A real guitar cab also goes a long way to improving the overall sound, with the entire POD series, as Line 6's cab modeling has always been it's Achilles heel. 

I'm a fan of the old PODxt's, I always used the Big Bottom amp model, but using a real guitar cab (or cab impulses, since you're recording direct) goes a long way to making it sound more realistic.


----------



## KAMI

I got this tone (which I was pretty happy with) from my PODxt pro a while back using the Big Bottom amp:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/luc-preston/the-water-is-warm-instrumental-demo[/SC]

IIRC I just had the screamer model (set as a 'clean' boost) running into the Big Bottom amp, I also ran a noise gate. Don't be afraid to turn those mids up!


----------



## gunslingerjh

that short guy said:


> dude sounds really good. what did you use to get that bass tone



Used a mix of the Blackface Dbl Nrm model and the Tweed B-man Brt. Both use the XXL-V30 cab and 409 dynamic mics!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Has anyone managed to get a good sludge/doom tone with their PODs? Something similar to Melvins, Sleep, Mastodon, or High On Fire. How good is the L6 Doom or OR80 for that stuff? 

I honestly can find too many demos showing off those two amps for stuff like that.  I might be grabbing one within the next 2 months since I'm finally getting some decent pay, so if I can get tones like that, I'm definitely grabbing one. I've heard it dialing it some clean, crunch, and high-gain tones I can work with, but have yet to hear it do anything really fuzzy or nasty.


----------



## Jorock

You could always try warming your signal up with a tube screamer too


----------



## Alice AKW

I drove the Hiwatt within an inch of its life and got this.

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/pod-hd500-stonersludgeish-tone[/sc]

And here's a clip of the Doom.

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/sludge-pod-hd-doom-amp-test[/sc]

Both are fairly old, mind.


----------



## sage

I've been running the 5150III and the HD500 in 5CM (MIDI for switching) and I thought I was happy with it until this weekend when a friend dropped by the studio to record a quick demo and I took the HD500 out of the equation. As you might imagine, I was totally shocked and appalled at the amount of tone suck I'd been wishfully ignoring for the last 4 months. It is not something that can be solved with EQ or volume. There's just no jam on the toast. I am very much considering jettisoning the HD500 in favour of a quick and dirty Whammy, Delay, Tuner, Gate setup. I will miss one button patch changes and I will miss the flexibility, but I can't live with the tone suckage.


----------



## Promit

Supposedly the Helix addresses this, for a healthy tripling in price.


----------



## TedEH

sage said:


> dropped by the studio



If you're mostly in a studio setting, would it be better to just record the raw amp sounds and add most of your effects digitally afterwards?


----------



## MASS DEFECT

yeah. ive had my hd500x for so long now. i think i have tried every setting there is and it just wouldn't work in 4CM. There's that honky bass and neutered mids you get when you try 4cm.

So I just gave up on it. And just plugged thru the efx return of my 6505+ with the panama or slo amp model. It sounded way better and much closer to my amp's pre amp compared to doing 4CM.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

KAMI said:


> I got this tone (which I was pretty happy with) from my PODxt pro a while back using the Big Bottom amp:
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/luc-preston/the-water-is-warm-instrumental-demo[/SC]
> 
> IIRC I just had the screamer model (set as a 'clean' boost) running into the Big Bottom amp, I also ran a noise gate. Don't be afraid to turn those mids up!



I use the same Big Bottom amp & the screamer as a clean boost, what else do you do to get that sound? Cause that's actually really close to what I've been trying to get from it.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

sage said:


> Whammy, Delay, Tuner, Gate setup. I will miss one button patch changes and I will miss the flexibility, but I can't live with the tone suckage.



Why not get the pedals you need and something like a Rocktron Floor 8 for the one button amp channel/FX switching?

That's my plan when I have the funds for the Rocktron.


----------



## Elric

Disable cab simulation and feed it into an IR cab simulator and parametric EQ plugins (i.e. use the XT as a hardware preamp feeding the DAW).


----------



## cwhitey2

I sold my hd500 for the tone suck as well.

All I was using it for was a boost and delay.


Switched back to the good old ts9 (no gate) and just have my Bigsky in the loop. Still trying to find the right delay pedal though


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Yeah it's a tough problem. For a long time i swore i'd never use 4cm with my pod HD again, but i found it's working great now with my hafler T3 preamp. I'm sure there is still a little tone suck, but since the tone is good as is, i don't stress over it. If you can get a good tone anyway, then it can be useful to be ignorant about the tone suck, rather than doing A/B tests trying to see if you are getting tone suck.

It definitely seems to me that some amps suffer more tone suck than others with the Pod, which is counter-intuitive since the pod is doing the sucking, but none-the-less that's what i've experienced.

The Fratal FX8 is attractive in that it's supposed to be totally suck free. In the meantime, i'm using the HD in 4CM without issue, which i previously thought was impossible!


----------



## Alex Kenivel

MASS DEFECT said:


> .. So I just gave up on it. And just plugged thru the efx return...



What I did as well.


----------



## GunpointMetal

I've always been weary of modelers that offer the option of including the amp's preamp. My experience is whether its due to AD/DA conversion or just adding more crap in the chain, there is always noticeable differences. I've taken my HD500X and plugged into the FX return of many amps and damn near nailed the preamp's tone with the POD...since that was really how it was meant to be used with an amp.


----------



## EdgeCrusher

MASS DEFECT said:


> So I just gave up on it. And just plugged thru the efx return of my 6505+ with the panama or slo amp model. It sounded way better and much closer to my amp's pre amp compared to doing 4CM.



I'm considering picking up an HD500 to do the same with my 6505+ combo. I've been wondering how close I would get to the Peavey's preamp sound using the digital Panama model straight into the fx return. Any chance of a quick clip or video comparison? A quick iPhone video would do


----------



## JPhoenix19

TedEH said:


> If you're mostly in a studio setting, would it be better to just record the raw amp sounds and add most of your effects digitally afterwards?



With some clever routing, it's possible to track with the effected tone (dealing with the tone suck for that sake of accurate monitoring) while cutting an amp-only track to add similar effects to the patches you use post-recording.


----------



## KAMI

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> I use the same Big Bottom amp & the screamer as a clean boost, what else do you do to get that sound? Cause that's actually really close to what I've been trying to get from it.



I just remembered I actually used the EQ as well, but I only used for some subtle tone shaping (I think only a maximum of +1 or -1 dB for a given band). Try setting the tone control to 100% too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Alice AKW said:


> I drove the Hiwatt within an inch of its life and got this.
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/pod-hd500-stonersludgeish-tone[/sc]










Peeeerfect. What did you use to push it?


----------



## MASS DEFECT

EdgeCrusher said:


> I'm considering picking up an HD500 to do the same with my 6505+ combo. I've been wondering how close I would get to the Peavey's preamp sound using the digital Panama model straight into the fx return. Any chance of a quick clip or video comparison? A quick iPhone video would do



My amp is not with me right now. I know describing here won't be enough. But I assure you that you would get 85% close. In low volumes you would notice the difference but push the power amp tubes by turning it up, you would be quite surprised. 

Remember to play with the SLO100 and Panama pre amp models.


----------



## Alice AKW

I used the jumbo fuzz with the EQ flat and the level and drive dimed, along with the gain on the amp.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Zeno said:


> Can't tell you about the song off Rareform, but the delay at the start of Neo Seoul is just a dotted 8th note delay with low feedback and a high level.


Thanks, man! I was actually just wondering about the intro to "Neo-Seoul" the other day. Seems like someone beat me to asking.

Maybe someone can figure out a good clean patch with the delay that will match the tone on the actual recording.



that short guy said:


> Does anyone else mix 2 different patches/tones together to get one basic sound for a rhythm tone? I recently have been messing with the idea and I got something I really like. Here's the raw tones with no mixing or post processing let me know what you think.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/pod-hd-pro-two-tone-test-clip[/SC]


I've ALWAYS done this. I never really was with the idea of using the same tone to track on both sides. It just sounded too sterile to me based on some productions I must have heard at the time. So I've been using two different tones for years. One tone for the left guitar; one tone for the right guitar.

I just find that it can thicken up the guitars in the mix far better. Also, it sounds cool when there are parts where (for example) one guitar will drop out or one guitar will be isolated (like in trade-off licks) and you can hear the difference in between the two tones before they come back together and crush.



gunslingerjh said:


> Guitar and bass tones are all POD HD. Used valhalla reverb plugins for clean guitars and leads!
> 
> Drums are superior 2.0 avatar
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/julienhauspie/the-contortionist-flourish-mixtest[/SC]


Very nice, sir. Very nice. 

Just got my face busted open right above my eyebrow to that song the other night. Wouldn't have had it any other way to one of my long-time favorite songs.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/sigil-riff-ideas[/SC]

A few new riffs using the Treadplate and IR with Ignite. Partly inspired by Strapping Young Lad.


----------



## Great Satan

Digimortal era Dino used to use a pod xt rack into a mesa poweramp and v30 speakers,
not exactly useful for direct recording but that album is a good benchmark for the kind of tones you can get using that method.


----------



## sage

When I say "the studio," I actually mean "the 12x15 room that is our rehearsal space that houses a modest multi-tracking system." So, my usage is pretty much 9 hours a week of full volume practice. 

I have pushed the SLO and Recto preamp models into tube power sections with very decent results, but nothing sounds like that 5150III when it's going balls out. I think you can choose the HD500 or the amp, but you can't have both. 

So, what next? I know I want a multi-fx that changes channels. FX8? Helix? Jeez. That's a lot of lettuce. Another G-System? Ugh, that computer editor was brutal and the tone suck was also a dealbreaker... Maybe I need to just use single pedals until an otherworldly intelligence lands and solves the multiFX with minimal tone suck for the $650 price range dilemma.


----------



## thebunfather

I ended up offing my HD500 for the tone suck reason, as well. My amp just sounded better than what I could get with the HD. I do miss it for recording, but I was able to sell it for enough to pick up a 57, an interface and have enough left over to save up for a few stompboxes. Is it more convenient this way? Hell no. Am I happier with the results. Hell yes. I spend less time tweaking and more time playing.


----------



## JPhoenix19

sage said:


> When I say "the studio," I actually mean "the 12x15 room that is our rehearsal space that houses a modest multi-tracking system." So, my usage is pretty much 9 hours a week of full volume practice.
> 
> I have pushed the SLO and Recto preamp models into tube power sections with very decent results, but nothing sounds like that 5150III when it's going balls out. I think you can choose the HD500 or the amp, but you can't have both.
> 
> So, what next? I know I want a multi-fx that changes channels. FX8? Helix? Jeez. That's a lot of lettuce. Another G-System? Ugh, that computer editor was brutal and the tone suck was also a dealbreaker... Maybe I need to just use single pedals until an otherworldly intelligence lands and solves the multiFX with minimal tone suck for the $650 price range dilemma.




There's pedal loop solutions that can do presets, like this thing. Your pedalboard may end up looking like a 50's-era robot or something, but the tone suck factor might be solved.

I had the same issue back when I ran a Boss GT-6 into a Mesa Boogie Dual Rec Roadster. If I'm not mistaken, the tone suck is caused by fidelity loss in the AD/DA converters.


----------



## Great Satan

I recently installed a sd retribution on a my Jackson 7-string and managed to dial in a perfect Mechanize/Industrialist era Fear Factory tone based on interviews with Dino with some guesswork to fill in the gaps.

I'd post a clip but basically listen to the new album and that's what it sounds like (i hear he's using the kemper these days but the actual tone hasn't strayed very far from the pod, if indeed he didn't just profile the pod itself).

Here's the settings (fx block order);
Vetta Comp ; 40% sens, 85%-100% out

Soft gate ; default

TScreamer ; bass 10%, mid 50-75%, treb 10%, gain 0-30%, level 100%

2nd soft gate ; decay 0, thresh 55 (tightens playing)

Amplifiers;
2x Treadplate - gain = 75%, bass = 50%, mid = 66%, treb = 75%, presence = 0%
(ch vol set to taste, DEP = default)

Pan 25% left + right 

Mid shift eq : optional, but useful for sculpting lows/warmth, set to taste; 
lo mids = added warmth/less boom (mine = -1.5) 
lows = added bass/less for tightness (mine = 2.5)
high mids = more mids (duh) helps with cutting through or scooping honk (mine = 0) 
high = sharpness (mine = 0)
Shift = ? (i think it sweeps freq on the high knob)

Studio eq (last in the chain); 
150hz = cut to taste (mine = -2.5)
1500hz = -11 (cut completely)

...and that's pretty much it.

Even without blackouts this should get you pretty close, about the only thing you'd need to adjust due to pickup variables is the TScreamer settings;

add more mids for more of a boost (though max adds string scraping), add gain for more distortion (30% is my usual max setting before unnecessary noise) adjust the bass anywhere between 10-30% to add more low end oomph/grind (though over 50% might lose some tightness), same with treble (gets sharp over 50%).

Try it out, play along to some FF records!  
(be sure to use .10's and green tortex sharps)


----------



## Briz

I ran a search in advance and I really couldn't find the answer I was looking for on this site, so I thought I'd ask my question here.

I have a POD HD Pro X and I'm looking for a site / forum / place to find set and forget patches / tones to download.

For example, I also have an Elevenrack. There's a great forum for this unit and it has tons of resources and downloadable presets / patches. I can't find anything remotely similar for the POD HD Pro X. The Line 6 site's custom tones section is full of mediocre tones. I'm looking for dialed in metal / djent tones that are ready for recording. 

If anyone can point me in the right direction, I'd be grateful for your help.

Regards,
Briz


----------



## ambler3

Well not quite giving a helping hand..but nothing is ever 'ready for recording' in terms of presets. Tones don't matter as much as whether they fit with the tones of other instruments etc. in the mix.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/133583-line-6-pod-hd-thread-418.html#post4424583

Check around in this thread. Might find a tone that suits you


----------



## Briz

Thanks... I'll check it out. And by tones, I'm just referring to what Line 6 calls their patches / presets. I'm talking about patches that are dialed in with the chain setup for djent / metal.


----------



## ovlott

https://youtu.be/64I1ZIPaa9k

This video goes fairly in depth on how to make a tone similar to what you described.
I personally started out with following what he did until he finished the patch, then started tweaking with the EQ section to dial it in to taste.

Its not a perfect sound for everyone, or downloadable, but it is far better than what you will find on the line 6 site IMO


----------



## Great Satan

Welcome to the wonderful world of trying to get a useable tone out of a pod hd!

Number 1 big hurdle (imo) is getting proper monitoring, i tend to use two methods;
a) actual monitors (though near field ones)
b) commercial/consumer headphones though ran through a mixer with the bass knobs turned up (This really helps with tuning the highs as you can hear a bit more precisely with headphones, the turned-up bass on the mixer channels helps to better simulate the 'oomph' you get naturally from monitors that over-the-ear headphones generally lack).

You can try 'monitoring headphones' too, but i prefer actual monitors over these and a lot of those are way too bassy/a bit dull in the high end for proper in-ear mixing. Either way its necessary to have something (like a cheap portable mixing desk) inbetween your headphones and your pod's headphone out because the pod hd headphone output can cause impedance mismatches if directly powering headphones, you definitely need some sort of headphone amplification inbetween.

Beyond that, there are so many variables between guitars, pickups, style etc that many presets are not going to be as drop-&-play as you think, and learning how to dial in your own tones will help you properly in the long run.

Lemme know if you'd like some more detailed info on dialing patches in, as i got a lot of it (& i don't want to attack people with a huge wall of text straight off the bat).


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Hi guys! I've been meaning to get a Pod HD for a while, and now i'm getting more and more into the idea of selling my ....ty amp and my ux1 and get one. 

I'll be mainly playing Post-Metal-ish ala Cult of Luna, Isis, Amenra, etc. I've seen some good tones here but I'm asking if it's possible to achieve similar sounds with a Pod. I'm not sure which one I'll get, either the bean or the hd500 since both are pretty cheap in the second market here in Spain.


----------



## Great Satan

ovlott said:


> https://youtu.be/64I1ZIPaa9k
> 
> This video goes fairly in depth on how to make a tone similar to what you described.
> I personally started out with following what he did until he finished the patch, then started tweaking with the EQ section to dial it in to taste.
> 
> Its not a perfect sound for everyone, or downloadable, but it is far better than what you will find on the line 6 site IMO



I followed through this vid (i don't use the XXL cab often, mainly the Tread v30 with 57off) and after a couple tweaks managed to find a pretty damn good Amon Amarth type tone, so i can attest its a good place to start.


----------



## Briz

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/133583-line-6-pod-hd-thread-418.html#post4424583
> 
> Check around in this thread. Might find a tone that suits you





Great Satan said:


> I followed through this vid (i don't use the XXL cab often, mainly the Tread v30 with 57off) and after a couple tweaks managed to find a pretty damn good Amon Amarth type tone, so i can attest its a good place to start.



Thanks for your help with this. I'm going to give this a shot. Unfortunately, everything I've dialed in on my own sounds like garbage on my monitors and headphones (HD650's). With the Elevenrack, there's a wealth of downloadable "tweaked" patches that have been created by some really talented studio engineers and musicians. With the POD, it seems like you're on your own. I'm also trying to figure out how to reamp with it in PT10.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> Hi guys! I've been meaning to get a Pod HD for a while, and now i'm getting more and more into the idea of selling my ....ty amp and my ux1 and get one.
> 
> I'll be mainly playing Post-Metal-ish ala Cult of Luna, Isis, Amenra, etc. I've seen some good tones here but I'm asking if it's possible to achieve similar sounds with a Pod. I'm not sure which one I'll get, either the bean or the hd500 since both are pretty cheap in the second market here in Spain.



I read an article a few years ago about the gear Isis used live and for recording. As far as I can remember they used VHT heads and mesa 4x12s. It was the clean channel tones of vhts that they preferred over other high gain amps. The hd 500 doesnt have vht sims but there may be models tweaked by users that sound similar.

Have you check you tube for any sims?


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Yes, and I found nothing


----------



## Pan3optic3on

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> Yes, and I found nothing



I had searched customtone for isis patches in the past and there never seemed to be any.

None of the amp sims seem to have the mids needed for the harsh crunch tones they use and none of the clean tones come close.

Unless someone has figured out a patch personally I think the hd 500 isnt the best for isis guitar tones.

Then again a lot of the tones can be inherent from the guitars and pickups used. They use to use Telecasters and Les Pauls most of the time.


----------



## sage

I've been looking at programmable loop / amp switching devices. I think I'm just going to have to nut-up and tap dance. Most of my changes aren't that crazy, there's really just this one three-tapper I have to pull off while delivering a fairly intricate vocal over the change. Meh...


----------



## HighGain510

If you're not using the amp modeling from the HD500 and want your guitar tone to come from the tube amp itself, go 5150 + FX8. I've owned tons of effects and multi-fx units over the years including the HD500 and the only thing I've found that does multi-effects in a single unit without tone suck is the FX8. Not cheap by any means, but it is the answer to your question. The alternative is living with the POD ruining your amp tone, as having tried the G System myself previously I felt it altered my tone too much so I moved it right along. I had to sell my FX8 to cover some other gear since I was selling my 5150 as well, but I ran those two together and it was the first time I've used the amp with effects that I could not detect any alteration to my initial amp tone. It's legit.


----------



## giwrgos02

Hey guys,

This is my Northlane - Quantum Flux cover!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/giwrgos-andrhs/northlane-quantum-flux-pod-hd[/SC]

I used 4 different patches for this, hope you like it!


----------



## Unleash The Fury

HighGain510 said:


> If you're not using the amp modeling from the HD500 and want your guitar tone to come from the tube amp itself, go 5150 + FX8. I've owned tons of effects and multi-fx units over the years including the HD500 and the only thing I've found that does multi-effects in a single unit without tone suck is the FX8. Not cheap by any means, but it is the answer to your question. The alternative is living with the POD ruining your amp tone, as having tried the G System myself previously I felt it altered my tone too much so I moved it right along. I had to sell my FX8 to cover some other gear since I was selling my 5150 as well, but I ran those two together and it was the first time I've used the amp with effects that I could not detect any alteration to my initial amp tone. It's legit.



Are you supposed to use this FX8 on the clean channel or dirty? And if you use it on the dirty channel, is it possible to change to a clean tone with the push of a button or two on the fx8?

EDIT: just looked it up and it costs 1300 bucks. Thanks anyway! Lol


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Quick question, are the Bass, Vintage and Metal packs for the Pod HD worth to buy?


----------



## Matx

sage said:


> I've been looking at programmable loop / amp switching devices. I think I'm just going to have to nut-up and tap dance. Most of my changes aren't that crazy, there's really just this one three-tapper I have to pull off while delivering a fairly intricate vocal over the change. Meh...



If I understand you right, you may be interested in an idea I'm working on the next few weeks.. Using an arduino microprocessor to control my amps relays for channel switching via midi.. Pm me if you're interested and I'll give you details


----------



## J-RAMONES

sage said:


> I've been looking at programmable loop / amp switching devices. I think I'm just going to have to nut-up and tap dance. Most of my changes aren't that crazy, there's really just this one three-tapper I have to pull off while delivering a fairly intricate vocal over the change. Meh...


your best option is the joyo pxl live under 200$ it has midi 2 channels amp switchers+ 8 loops for pedals 32presets (me im using a musicomlab )
for tone suckage i found the best option with my pod hd prox is the bbe sonic maximizer.also it seems the noisegate destroy your tone compared to the hardgate(switch all your presets with noisegate to hardgate)
ultimately i thing the best option is to have a wetdrywet rig so your amp tone is preserved 
i also compared effects from the prox and my M5 and they sound better in the M5


----------



## Alfrer

Hey guys, I've been looking for a nice cab for my POD Hd Pro and came across a used Orange Box 4x12, also getting a (used) Rocktron Velocity 300 Power Amp.

Is this a usable setup for some tight, aggressive, "djent" (I hate this word), thall sound?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Orange cab is very bright and has a lot of upper mids, so I'd say it's perfect for that sound.


----------



## Rizzo

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> Hi guys! I've been meaning to get a Pod HD for a while, and now i'm getting more and more into the idea of selling my ....ty amp and my ux1 and get one.
> 
> I'll be mainly playing Post-Metal-ish ala Cult of Luna, Isis, Amenra, etc. I've seen some good tones here but I'm asking if it's possible to achieve similar sounds with a Pod. I'm not sure which one I'll get, either the bean or the hd500 since both are pretty cheap in the second market here in Spain.


For the hardware question: if you plan for some live gigs, go for the HD500. Full pedalboard size, reliable.
If you're just a bedroom, home recording musician, go for the bean one. Same engine and capabilities of the 500, more compact and movable in a studio environment.

For the tones question: you know how the amp simulation world works...don't let the lack of a "insert brand name here" amp simulation discourage you. Just experiment with tones, forever. Lots of things are unexpected in this realm, maybe you'll find your best high gain tone ever by completely f*cking up a clean amp sim. Also the HD line is nicely dynamic so even a single amp sim can get all your tones covered, with the gain section used smartly.

IMHO you'll never come to fully grasp the power of a modeling unit until you'll be able to get to the same identical results (aka the tone in your head, with full success) from completely different starting points, simulations-wise.
I got to fully manage the power of a little Zoom G2 after about 5 years of use. Now, owning the flexibility monster that is the HD500, it will probably take 500 years in comparison 
No really, just experiment.

On to our thing again, about the tones. I did some experimentation with the "Doom" amp model (one of L6's own models) after being stoked by the soundscapes at a sludge show. Well the name is not casual.
On the HD manual, it is described as a virtual hybrid between a Marshall preamp and a Fender poweramp or something like that. In my book, this rings a bell which gets me thinking of something comparable to a Sunn amp, which you should be familiar with.
Well the amp model is really dynamic and goes from warm cleans (which by the way are optimal when coupledwith ambience effects) to tons of boomy, bassy distortion.
Mind you also have a full arrangement of stompboxes in the HD so you can boost it with an OD or a fuzz or both and really get in stoner\doom territories.
There are a number of others high gain amps on the HD, but this one is on the lo-fi "vintage vibe" side and should work, IMHO, in recreating the tones you're after.
Maybe try googling some sound clips of it in action.


----------



## GalacticDeath

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> Quick question, are the Bass, Vintage and Metal packs for the Pod HD worth to buy?



I'd like to know this as well. I've been getting great results with the Engl amp model. But I'm curios to hear what the 5150 and Big Bottom heads sound like. It's only $50 so I'll probably end up with it anyways but some opinions would be nice.


----------



## Matx

I've got all model packs, and while the models do give a few more flavors, I still use the engl and recto models, and bypass the amp block for bass guitar as a DI. I think the 5150 model is hard to dial in. Maybe I'm just bad at it.


----------



## GalacticDeath

Matx said:


> I've got all model packs, and while the models do give a few more flavors, I still use the engl and recto models, and bypass the amp block for bass guitar as a DI. I think the 5150 model is hard to dial in. Maybe I'm just bad at it.



Interesting. The Engl and Recto amps are definitely the 2 best that come with the PodHD so I'm not surprised to hear that. It's likely that I'll still buy it even if it's just for that Big Bottom that I loved from my PodXt.


----------



## Alice AKW

Honestly the metal pack for me was worth it just for the Shiva and 2204.

The Vintage and Bass packs are so full of use though, I love it.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Definitely, yesterday I tried to give some use to the Panama and it's hard to tweak. I managed to make it better by changing cab, but it's still hard to tame. I got a good heavy tone with the Big Bottom though, seems like a good amp and makes the investment I made in the packs worthwhile.


----------



## domsch1988

Just to get a view on my decision form the "modeller aficionado" side:

I'm debating Jet City 100HDM - Pod HD 500X - Pod HD Pro - Amplifire

I never had a serious attempt at modelling (had a zoom gx something back than). I like the Soldano tone of the JCA, but think the Modelers might be the better deal for the money.
I need it to do Playing at home (all the fun experimental stuff), rehearsals an gigs (hands down good solid Metal tone, nothing fancy FX Wise). For the Modelers my Fireball 60 would be used as a Poweramp for now.

Do you think the Pod is able to deliver a sound thats not swallowed by a bigger band and is able to deliver a pleasant playing experience?
Would you go Pod or Amplifire (I have no way to test the Amplifier and can only judge by Videos on Youtube).

Pod HD or Pod Pro? I'm thinking HD, as i'm using it live, but the Pro looks more, well Professional. I can't help but feel like putting out a Pod HD on gigs makes me look like a non professional (not that i care particularly, but you know... )

Any Input??


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Cheers guys! Thanks!


----------



## prozak

domsch1988 said:


> Just to get a view on my decision form the "modeller aficionado" side:
> 
> I'm debating Jet City 100HDM - Pod HD 500X - Pod HD Pro - Amplifire
> 
> I never had a serious attempt at modelling (had a zoom gx something back than). I like the Soldano tone of the JCA, but think the Modelers might be the better deal for the money.
> I need it to do Playing at home (all the fun experimental stuff), rehearsals an gigs (hands down good solid Metal tone, nothing fancy FX Wise). For the Modelers my Fireball 60 would be used as a Poweramp for now.
> 
> Do you think the Pod is able to deliver a sound thats not swallowed by a bigger band and is able to deliver a pleasant playing experience?
> Would you go Pod or Amplifire (I have no way to test the Amplifier and can only judge by Videos on Youtube).
> 
> Pod HD or Pod Pro? I'm thinking HD, as i'm using it live, but the Pro looks more, well Professional. I can't help but feel like putting out a Pod HD on gigs makes me look like a non professional (not that i care particularly, but you know... )
> 
> Any Input??



My answer would be - Yes! POD HD + your Fireball will melt faces, if dialed properly.


----------



## stringmaiden

Hey everyone...I got a used pod hd500 a couple of weeks ago and naturally it had a bunch of tones from the previous user, leaving me with only 2 set lists of empty slots to start dialing in tones from scratch. 

I wanted to know if anyone here ever tried resetting their hd500 to factory settings? i did some research on the line 6 forums and apparently a way to go about it is to reinstall the flash memory using Monkey...has anyone tried this before? does it properly reset the pod to factory settings?

Thanks!


----------



## Juan_sa

Is it worth the money for djent/deathcore?


----------



## that short guy

stringmaiden said:


> Hey everyone...I got a used pod hd500 a couple of weeks ago and naturally it had a bunch of tones from the previous user, leaving me with only 2 set lists of empty slots to start dialing in tones from scratch.
> 
> I wanted to know if anyone here ever tried resetting their hd500 to factory settings? i did some research on the line 6 forums and apparently a way to go about it is to reinstall the flash memory using Monkey...has anyone tried this before? does it properly reset the pod to factory settings?
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah it'll reset it back to the factory stock setting.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Well, I guess now I'm an owner of a lovely Pod HD500. It's coming in the mail, I'll post pics or something if someone wants.


----------



## Rizzo

Feel free to ask tips & tricks or anything about tones, we'll try to help each other!


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Rizzo said:


> Feel free to ask tips & tricks or anything about tones, we'll try to help each other!



Thanks a tone mate! I really apreciate that. My main goal is getting some cool ambient tones ala Tim Hecker (even though he plays piano/organ) and some Post-Metal/Black Metal stuff, I see what I can do.


----------



## Rizzo

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> Thanks a tone mate! I really apreciate that. My main goal is getting some cool ambient tones ala Tim Hecker (even though he plays piano/organ) and some Post-Metal/Black Metal stuff, I see what I can do.


You're welcome!
Cool, I'd like to start recording some ideas in a small time so I really need to refine my tone building.
So it could be a good idea to keep contacts once you get the Pod, so we could share our experience.
I'd be interested in those kind of tones too amongst others.


----------



## domsch1988

Alright, got my pod hd500x today. I gave it a good go for 3 hours and honestly am a bit underwhelmed. Through proper headphones everything sounds good. Nothing mind blowing, but good. Via 4 cable methond I hooked my fireball up. Apart from the feeling, that my real preamp looses some dynamics and gets even fizzier, I can't get a good time out of this. Everything is either muffled or has no punch.
I only tried using amps till now. I already read meambobbos guide but feel a bit lost.

Would you mind recommending some starting point for a tone similar to my fireball 60 through a Poweramp and 2x12 cab?
Currently I'm at the point where I want to return it and get a real amp instead... I just don't feel it. Any good ideas at what to try??


----------



## lewis

domsch1988 said:


> Alright, got my pod hd500x today. I gave it a good go for 3 hours and honestly am a bit underwhelmed. Through proper headphones everything sounds good. Nothing mind blowing, but good. Via 4 cable methond I hooked my fireball up. Apart from the feeling, that my real preamp looses some dynamics and gets even fizzier, I can't get a good time out of this. Everything is either muffled or has no punch.
> I only tried using amps till now. I already read meambobbos guide but feel a bit lost.
> 
> Would you mind recommending some starting point for a tone similar to my fireball 60 through a Poweramp and 2x12 cab?
> Currently I'm at the point where I want to return it and get a real amp instead... I just don't feel it. Any good ideas at what to try??



Make sure your settings are corrected regards to what mode the thing is in. If your running it with poweramp into Cab then you want it in Poweramp mode. If your running it direct to a PA then you want it Direct mode. It may be in the wrong mode for your actual setup and could explain your muffled sound.


----------



## EdgeCrusher

domsch1988 said:


> Would you mind recommending some starting point for a tone similar to my fireball 60 through a Poweramp and 2x12 cab?
> Currently I'm at the point where I want to return it and get a real amp instead... I just don't feel it. Any good ideas at what to try??



Try running direct into your amps effects loop return. Apparently running 4 cable method will suck some tone. Make sure your cabs are turned off, even when running in power stack mode or whatever they call it, the cabs will still be on until you turn them off.

I just picked up an HD500 myself and had been on the fence with it for the first few days, but am getting some good tones now.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

To me, in my short time having a 500x, the pod sounds best running in studio/direct with cabs turned ON, through a poweramp (or return jack of amp head) and cab. Some folks would say this isn't trve but it sounds good over on this planet. 

I have an open back 2x12 (v30s) and a closed 4x12 (GTs). I use the 4 for the metal tones, and use the Tread cab. Sounds so awesome through my setup.


----------



## domsch1988

So, gave it another go this morning and its getting better. Maybe I was just tired yesterday. I now ditched the 4c setup and used it just as a pre. Came up with a decent slo and a decent mesa patch. I made something pseudo clean for rehearsal tomorrow and will see how all this works on band volume. 
I must admit, there is quiet some work to do, and its far from being as easy as a. Normal amp, but I do see the potential now.

Thanks to you guys for the input and for motivating me to sit down and give it another go


----------



## NosralTserrof

Hey guys,

I bought a second hand HD500 off of someone on here not too long ago. He had the Metal pack installed on it. I bought the vintage amp pack, put it on my HD500, and the metal amp pack dissapeared. 

Can anyone help out?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

NosralTserrof said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I bought a second hand HD500 off of someone on here not too long ago. He had the Metal pack installed on it. I bought the vintage amp pack, put it on my HD500, and the metal amp pack dissapeared.
> 
> Can anyone help out?



Maybe it has to do with licenses. When you get a second hand POD, make sure the seller transfer the registration of that particular POD to you in the first place. If he had bought an expansion pack, I guess it should be a similar process. If you bought another pack under your name, and the previous owner didn't transfer you the POD registration along the license of the Metal pack, I understand why it dissapeared when you installed the Vintage amp pack.

Contact the previous owner and sort that out.


----------



## NosralTserrof

leechmasterargentina said:


> Maybe it has to do with licenses. When you get a second hand POD, make sure the seller transfer the registration of that particular POD to you in the first place. If he had bought an expansion pack, I guess it should be a similar process. If you bought another pack under your name, and the previous owner didn't transfer you the POD registration along the license of the Metal pack, I understand why it dissapeared when you installed the Vintage amp pack.
> 
> Contact the previous owner and sort that out.



In contact with him right now. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

NosralTserrof said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I bought a second hand HD500 off of someone on here not too long ago. He had the Metal pack installed on it. I bought the vintage amp pack, put it on my HD500, and the metal amp pack dissapeared.
> 
> Can anyone help out?



I sold a Pod UX1 a few days ago and what I did is that, plus the sound card, I gave my old account with the FX Junkie installed, I don't know if you can transfer addons from one account to another, i'd love to know if that's possible for future options.


----------



## gunslingerjh

Here's my latest mixtest! Guitars and bass are all POD HD500!
Song is "Singularity" by Textures.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/julienhauspie/textures-singularity-mixtest[/SC]


----------



## Great Satan

I posted some tweaking info in a thread over here, maybe y'all find it useful too!


----------



## Unleash The Fury

gunslingerjh said:


> Here's my latest mixtest! Guitars and bass are all POD HD500!
> Song is "Singularity" by Textures.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/julienhauspie/textures-singularity-mixtest[/SC]



Dude those drum beats are so sick I love the way they change like that


----------



## mnemonic

NosralTserrof said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I bought a second hand HD500 off of someone on here not too long ago. He had the Metal pack installed on it. I bought the vintage amp pack, put it on my HD500, and the metal amp pack dissapeared.
> 
> Can anyone help out?



My knowledge is based on the XT model packs from back in the day but I doubt line 6 will have changed anything.

Model packs are tied to the account rather than the unit (back then), so if you can, get his line6 account username and password. You may want to return the vintage pack and then buy it again on the account that has the metal pack if line 6 won't transfer it to you. Back in the XT days I don't think they would/could transfer them.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Model packs can be deauthorized and gifted to another Line 6 account. *Don't* go asking for anybody's usernames and passwords if you want them to help you, the account will be tied to the credit card that the model pack was purchased with. I sold my 500x to someone here a month or two ago and this was the procedure I followed:



> *Q: How do I &#8220;gift&#8221; a store order?*
> 
> *A: *Log in to your Line 6 account, visit the Purchase History page, and click the Details link for the order. Click the link/button labeled "gift", then enter the destination Line 6 account username and click confirm. The order will still show in your account history, but you will not have access to the license(s) from the order, be able to return it, or be able to gift it again. In the giftee's account, they will see the order in their history, but not be able to return or gift it. They will have access to all the license(s) in the order.


----------



## giwrgos02

Hey guys, a few days ago I made these rhythm & lead patches and KoenLesPaul (youtube name) did the playing!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/giwrgos-andrhs/intervals-siren-sound[/SC]

What do you think??


----------



## domsch1988

Got my first rehearsal with the HD500X... And am seriously impressed. Played through my Fireball as a Poweramp and a V30 4x12. I set up some Patches beforehand at home. One SLO Overdrive, A boosted JCM800, a Recto and a F-Ball. All With a Screamer, Amp, No Cab, and no other Effects. Later i added a Reverb and Delay to the SLO Patch for a solo.
Differing from my experiences with Modeling until now, the Pod sound MUCH better at Band volume and through a proper Cab. Especially the SLO is killer. It cuts through the other Instruments, and does really sound well in conjunction with the other guitarist.

I'm massively surprised on the performance and will start to dig deeper in this thing to get a more natural sound out of it.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

If i'm not mistaken, even though Gorguts recorded Colored Sands with a Diezel, Lemay is using a POD HD500 + Matrix poweramp + cabs live. 

And trust me, it sounds amazing.


----------



## concertjunkie

I'm trying to setup my mixer for in ears, for my band. On my Axe Fx Ultra, I can create a 2nd signal chain with a cab sim so I can utilize two outputs: output1 goes to my cab (without cab sim) and on the fx loop , this output runs to my mixer (with cab sim on ). 

My other guitarist has a Pod HD 500X, and I want to do a similar thing, where the outputs are slightly different, one with cab sim, and one without.

Anyone who knows how to do this with the Pod HD 500X or has advice, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## lewis

as far as I know mate, the only way to do this is a dual patch. Panned hard left and hard right on the mixer. 1 of those patches have cabs turned off, the other patch leave em on then make sure out of the back, the correct sides go to the correct destinations .


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

What Lewis said - you'll have to set up a dual amp patch, both amps set the same, one has the cab model on it, one doesn't, and then pan them hard left and hard right. If you only use single amp patches, then you're good to go!

But if you're like me and use a dual amp patch, you're sh1t outta luck, unfortunately


----------



## Great Satan

When panning hard left + right make sure to have a cable plugged in both L R outs (won't matter if you're going into a DAW vis usb though) as for whatever reason it sums the stereo signal through the first output when there's only one cable.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

So, I just recieved my POD 20 mins ago. This thing is huge (or my desk is small) and i'm having a bad time trying to put everything in place (computer, POD, headphones...) but hey, i'm excited.

Funny though, the guy who sold me this unit instead of giving me an USB cable he gave me an HDMI cable... Yeah, I don't even know.


----------



## lewis

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> So, I just recieved my POD 20 mins ago. This thing is huge (or my desk is small) and i'm having a bad time trying to put everything in place (computer, POD, headphones...) but hey, i'm excited.
> 
> Funny though, the guy who sold me this unit *instead of giving me an USB cable he gave me an HDMI cable*... Yeah, I don't even know.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Okaay question time, I have installed the Pod HD500 edit and I see that I have stuff like "Best of POD HD500, Dual Tones, Songs", etc, can I delete those and start with a fresh clean memory on my Pod?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> Okaay question time, I have installed the Pod HD500 edit and I see that I have stuff like "Best of POD HD500, Dual Tones, Songs", etc, can I delete those and start with a fresh clean memory on my Pod?



Sure, why not? On the other hand, you just might keep them as an example on how to build tones. At least that's what I did since 2 or 3 banks are more than enough for my tones as well as my band's tones.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Might as well do that. How do I restore the user banks to factory? The guy made his own patches but I don't want them.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> Might as well do that. How do I restore the user banks to factory? The guy made his own patches but I don't want them.



[Video Tutorial] How to Reset the POD HD Series by updating or reinstalling the Flash Memory - POD HD Family - Knowledge Base - Knowledge Base - Line 6 Community

I also recommend you do this after the factory reset:

POD HD500X/HD500 Pedal Calibration - POD HD500/HD500X - Knowledge Base - Knowledge Base - Line 6 Community


----------



## concertjunkie

Zeno said:


> What Lewis said - you'll have to set up a dual amp patch, both amps set the same, one has the cab model on it, one doesn't, and then pan them hard left and hard right. If you only use single amp patches, then you're good to go!
> 
> But if you're like me and use a dual amp patch, you're sh1t outta luck, unfortunately




It seems like my other guitarist is only using one amp instead of two. Where do I set the panning? Will it come out mono from the L and R outputs ?


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Thank you! Will do!


----------



## CTID

You have to put effects individually in the signal path of each amp, jsyk. If you try to put, say, a tubescreamer, a noisegate, and a compressor as effects before the amp split, it'll just sum it all to one mono signal and both amp sounds will come out of both outputs. So make sure you have two distinct signal paths, or it won't work properly.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Well. After two days of studying the POD i've made a really cool Tool distorted sound, a mixture of the Powerball and the Treadplate. 

By far my favorite amp is the Powerball, is absolutely great! But i'm kinda dissapointed with the JCM800, it sounds awful, any tips?

Also, this might be stupid but when I use the POD connected to the computer it sounds better than unplugged, does anybody feel that way?


----------



## Malkav

When I plug my POD in via USB to edit things it introduces quite an annoying grounding noise and I was just wondering if there's a way to take care of that? Would the problem be with the POD or the PC?


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

I don't usually have a ground sound, but I'd suggest you to plug the USB in a different slot.


----------



## GalacticDeath

concertjunkie said:


> I'm trying to setup my mixer for in ears, for my band. On my Axe Fx Ultra, I can create a 2nd signal chain with a cab sim so I can utilize two outputs: output1 goes to my cab (without cab sim) and on the fx loop , this output runs to my mixer (with cab sim on ).
> 
> My other guitarist has a Pod HD 500X, and I want to do a similar thing, where the outputs are slightly different, one with cab sim, and one without.
> 
> Anyone who knows how to do this with the Pod HD 500X or has advice, I would greatly appreciate it!



I never tried it myself but someone mentioned that if you used dual amps you can put an fx loop on one, send it to your power amp and cab. The other signal can be your tone with cab simulation so you can send it to FOH or monitors.

It should work as you described


----------



## Masoo2

Just wondering, what are your favorite POD HD tones that you have heard on tracks?

My personal favorite is this cover.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWOjAFLyfdY


----------



## 1longhorn

I've had a Pod HD Pro for some time now. I've spent countless hours tweaking and not once have I thought "Wow, this is it! This kicks ass!". Ugh... Will a Two Notes Torpedo CAB save me? Oh, and seeking a metal/djent hybrid tone. Thick, slightly dry for definition and crisp. Thanks.


----------



## J-RAMONES

1longhorn said:


> I've had a Pod HD Pro for some time now. I've spent countless hours tweaking and not once have I thought "Wow, this is it! This kicks ass!". Ugh... Will a Two Notes Torpedo CAB save me? Oh, and seeking a metal/djent hybrid tone. Thick, slightly dry for definition and crisp. Thanks.


try your patches cab off with an IR cab sims in your daw if you find your perfect tone buy a torpedo or similar unit


----------



## Rizzo

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> Well. After two days of studying the POD i've made a really cool Tool distorted sound, a mixture of the Powerball and the Treadplate.
> 
> By far my favorite amp is the Powerball, is absolutely great! But i'm kinda dissapointed with the JCM800, it sounds awful, any tips?
> 
> Also, this might be stupid but when I use the POD connected to the computer it sounds better than unplugged, does anybody feel that way?


Didn't get anything decent with the JCM to this day, just too many issues to take care of.
If you want a marshall-type tone, try boosting a plexi (JTM or Park).
The ENGL is my go-to high gain amp too, I think it's the best modelled high gain amp on there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Quick question about the HD500. 

Is it possible to use an external footswitch like the Rolls MIDI Buddy to change presets while the POD is in footswitch mode?


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Built a 1x12 cab with a Celestion V30 and bought a Crown XLS 202 power amp today, so I hooked it up to the Pod and mic'd it up with an SM57, it's not as hissy, but still is a bit and lacks depth. Any tips on where to go from here? 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/andrewwukusick/line6podxtprotest[/SC]


----------



## Great Satan

Rizzo said:


> Didn't get anything decent with the JCM to this day, just too many issues to take care of.
> If you want a marshall-type tone, try boosting a plexi (JTM or Park).
> The ENGL is my go-to high gain amp too, I think it's the best modelled high gain amp on there.



I get some of my 2nd fav (behind the recto) tones from the jcm800, though i guess more in JVM territory with the gain.
I use a vetta comp into a screamer into a tube drive, sandwiched with noise gates, and that gives me all that marshall high gain glory (though you can get some juicy tones from the parker amp this way aswell).

As always, i use a studio eq at the end of the chain to dial back the 150hz & 1500hz, beyond that i might use a mid-shift eq to better control the high/low mids in conjunction with the amp controls.


----------



## Rizzo

Great Satan said:


> I get some of my 2nd fav (behind the recto) tones from the jcm800, though i guess more in JVM territory with the gain.
> I use a vetta comp into a screamer into a tube drive, sandwiched with noise gates, and that gives me all that marshall high gain glory (though you can get some juicy tones from the parker amp this way aswell).
> 
> As always, i use a studio eq at the end of the chain to dial back the 150hz & 1500hz, beyond that i might use a mid-shift eq to better control the high/low mids in conjunction with the amp controls.


Thanks GS I'll experiment! Maybe your suggestion will make me change my mind about the JCM model


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EDIT: Just realized I posted this in the wrong thread an hour too late. 

But if someone can answer my question from earlier, that would be cool.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Quick question about the HD500.
> 
> Is it possible to use an external footswitch like the Rolls MIDI Buddy or MIDI Moose to change presets while the POD is in footswitch mode?



EDIT2: Wait, hold on. Why was that POD XT thread merged into the POD HD thread? The heck?


----------



## stringmaiden

Still new with the pod HD500 so...To anyone who has experimented with the FX loop feature; Ive been trying to implement my OD pedal to my signal chain with the pod. 

For this i hooked up the pedal to the pod using the FX send and FX return connections and used the FX loop block. However, when the pedal is turned ON i get this really annoying hum which is significantly loud, to the point that if i record something the hum it really audible when the playing stops. The only way i could kind of "fix" this hum to make it softer is by putting a noise gate after the fx loop block, however the hum is still present.

Any tips or suggestions as how to solve this problem? i really want to use my OD pedal with the pod...thanks!


----------



## Great Satan

stringmaiden said:


> Still new with the pod HD500 so; To anyone who has experimented with the FX loop feature...Ive been trying to implement my OD pedal to my signal chain with the pod.
> 
> For this i hooked up the pedal to the pod using the FX send and FX return connections and used the FX loop block. However, when the pedal is turned ON i get this really annoying hum which is significantly loud, to the point that if i record something the hum it really audible when the playing stops. The only way i could kind of "fix" this hum to make it softer is by putting a noise gate after the fx loop block, however the hum is still present.
> 
> Any tips or suggestions as how to solve this problem? i really want to use my OD pedal with the pod...thanks!



With outboard gear in a typical analog recording chain (including amps, pedals, rack eq etc.) it can be important to run these off of a power conditioner, which basically protects gear in houses that aren't properly grounded from humming. 

Try running it off of a battery, but if the noise is still there then its possibly an issue with that pedal. Also helps whether you're using single coils or humbuckers (which, as the name suggests, are there to buck that 60hz cycle hum )

Oh also, try putting a buffered pedal after it in the chain, as i've had this issue before with unnecessary noise from a 'true bypass' pedal going straight into an amp, it was fixed with a bypassed wah pedal (or anything else with a buffer) inbetween it and the amp's input.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Hi guys I've made a Deafheaven/Sunbather-ish patch, hope you like it, I might be tweaking a little bit the patch soon but I think it sounds pretty spot on.


----------



## Great Satan

Speaking of outboard gear..

Just in the last couple days i've been experimenting using preamp-style pedals into the pod,
I've found some very useful settings for the pod's amplifier to be very transparent so you can virtually use just the cab sims;

Blackface Dbl Nrm amp
0% drive
25% bass
100% mids
0% treble
100% pres
Master = full
Sag = zero

..then i follow with my usual eqing etc. (with the treadplate 57off cab i'm using a 4 band shift eq with -3.5 dB in the high mid, followed by a studio eq with -3.5 in 150Hz and -2.5 in 400Hz).

I've been using this with a catalinbread DLS III and a joyo 'high gain distortion' (shredmaster clone), two types of marshall basically, and the results are somewhat impressive. This very well could breathe new life into the hd for those people who have gotten tired of the twiddly-fiddlin' or just need a decent direct recording method for your amp's FX out.

Either way if you've got a decent pedal/preamp collection this may be worth giving a try!
(But also, if you use mainly IR's, you could also try using this with the cabsims defeated altogether to try out the pod's power tube emulation, see if it adds some extra oomph to your sound).


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> Hi guys I've made a Deafheaven/Sunbather-ish patch, hope you like it, I might be tweaking a little bit the patch soon but I think it sounds pretty spot on.



I've recorded something with the patch. First time recording something with the POD. I need to raise the volume. [SC]https://soundcloud.com/alvarorodrigueo/sunbather-demo-ish-bull....[/SC]


----------



## Alfrer

Hey guys got my velocity 300 today in the mail and now want to connect it via the 4 cable method with my orange 4x12. But Im not sure if this is gonna work due to impedance and other stuff: how am I supposed to set the power amp? stereo or bridge , 115v or 230v? and is there a impedance setting in the pod? and which output setting am I supposed to use? the cables need to be the same length? 

Got a guess on most of these questions, but I wanna be sure to not damage my cab since thats why Im broke as hell right now


----------



## domsch1988

Alfrer said:


> Hey guys got my velocity 300 today in the mail and now want to connect it via the 4 cable method with my orange 4x12. But Im not sure if this is gonna work due to impedance and other stuff: how am I supposed to set the power amp? stereo or bridge , 115v or 230v? and is there a impedance setting in the pod? and which output setting am I supposed to use? the cables need to be the same length?
> 
> Got a guess on most of these questions, but I wanna be sure to not damage my cab since thats why Im broke as hell right now


I think you're mixing some things up here.
First off, 4 Cable method is intended to be used with full guitar amps, not preamps. It's used, so you are able to use you're real preamp with the Pod. So no need for 4CM on a power amp. Just go Out from the Pod to the In on the Velocity and you're golden.

120V or 230V depends on the Country you live in. It's the Voltage thats coming from your outlets. In Germany we have 230V and i think US is 120V. You'd have to google it for your place.

Stereo or Bridged: Again, it depends. Stereo is only usable when you have to Cabs and intend to use Stereo Patches. Plus you'd have to put the two cabs considerably apart to get the most out of it. Bridged is better or one Cab Plus it typically doubles the Power (Mind your Cabs ax Power Input).

There is a Impedence Setting on the Pod, but it's for the Guitar Side of things. The Impedence between Pod and Velocity is fine, no Settings needed there. Between Velocity and Orange cab it's fine, the Velocity will take anything (that's used in Guitar Cabs).

So for Cabling:
Guitar -> Pod Input
Pod Mono Out -> Velocity Channel 1 In
Velocity Channel one Out (one of the two) -> Cab In
And then Set the Velocity for Bridged Mode.

For Stereo:
Guitar -> Pod Input
Pod Left Out -> Velocity Channel 1 Input
Pod Right Out -> Velocity Channel 2 Input
Velocity Channel 1 Out -> One Cab
Velocity Channel 2 Out -> Another Cab

The Set the Velocity for Stereo Mode.

hth


----------



## meambobbo

here's my advice on the JCM800:
MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Amp/Distortion Tone

in short, boost it and use more power amp distortion via the Master Vol. DEP on the amp


----------



## domsch1988

Since Meambobbo is around already, i might just use th opportunity to ask about the treadplate. In 2 Weeks i've been able to dial in great tones. My current fav is the Uber. It's killer sounding when played through a real poweramp and cab and real easy to dial in. The SLO and JCM mare much the same.
But i just don't get anything useable out of the Treadplate. I spent 3 hours yesterday trying to get anything out of it thats to be heard in a band. All Amp Settings at noon its more muffled and Scooped than anything else and no matter what i do set the EQ to, it doesn't get better. I tried boosting, pre- and post EQ... I really love the Gain Structure and played on it's own i'm able to get a Ok'ish tone out of it. But for Live and Band i need much more Bite and Clarity... Any Tips???


----------



## meambobbo

yeah, i had my own problems with it. i would start by boosting around 1.5kHZ with a slightly wider than center Q parametric EQ behind the amp. That should make you cut through - just be sure not to get digital clipping.

Directory /podhd/patches/XXL_Uber_Cab
Try one of the KSE patches in here. That was definitely the best sound I got from the Recto, but I can't remember what I did.

It's going to like a midrange boost in front of it around 1kHZ, and you can get some nice grit to it by cranking up the Master Vol. DEP.

https://soundcloud.com/meambobbo/kse-tone-demo-xxl-uber-cabs

You can also try the JP-Sus patches. One is lead and the other rhythm. Got more of a crunchy thing going.

https://soundcloud.com/meambobbo/petrucci-tone-demo-xxl-uber

halfway through is the recto tone.

ultimately, the best solution may be to try to run it in parallel with another amp, or just give up and stick with the Fireball or Uber. They seemed to have a much more natural response to me and could easily cut.


----------



## domsch1988

Good starting points, thank you.
One other thing i'm not sure i've done right: Currently i have the Pod set up for direct and disable the Cabs on my "Live" Patches. I use it through Headphones all the week and for Rehearsal and Gigs i play through Fireballs Poweramp and 412 Cab.
Does simply using direct mode without a cab work or should i start changing the Pods settings for that?
I found that with a tread cab and 57 straight on i get a good representation of how i'd should sound when played live. So i dial in the Tones at home, double check through my Setup at bedroom volume and evaluate at rehersal in full volume. Not Perfect, but it somehow works.

So basically, does leaving the Pod in "Full" direct mode and disabling the Cabs color the Tone (maybe darken or muffle it a bit)??


----------



## meambobbo

The combo modes add a kind of global eq, otherwise the output mode ONLY affects how the cab works. With no cab selected, they should all be identical. In studio/direct, the cab is a cab/mic simulation...an IR. In the other modes, the mic selected doesnt matter at all - the Pod is just coloring the signal, probably just some eq, to try to make it sound more like the selected cab. So for instance a v30 cab would have more upper mids, whereas a greenback will have more lower mids. But its not so detailed that youd have all kinds of notches like a real cab produces, because that would really interfere with the way it sounds through a real cab. make sense?


----------



## Great Satan

My advice for getting the treadplate to work on your setup would be to turn down the power-amp distortion on the DEP a little bit (that can help clear up some high-gain amps i find sometimes), compensate for volume by turning up chnl vol, then either using a studio eq on 500hz or a mid shift eq, turn up the high mids a bit while cutting a bit in the low-mids (or 150hz setting on the stu-eq).

To get the teadplate working for me i use the stu-eq to cut back fully in the 150Hz and 1500Hz settings (though this is for use with the tread/57off cabsim, i'm not sure if it'd help live).


----------



## domsch1988

So, another rehearsal later i can definitly say that the Rectifier tone is nothing useable in our Band Setting. I Love it for Recording, but it just doesn't click with me live.
I had the Opportunity to play through the PA in our rehearsal room yesterday and thought the POD got much better. I'll be playing a show next Saturday and am going to use the Engl + a H&K 4x12.

By now i settled for the SLO and surprisingly the Uber made my go to patch for the past week. The Patch i have set up is ear piercing, anoying and really not useable on it's own, but man does it cut in the band context. And it sound freakin amazing played with my Band 

I now am trying to Volume match some patches and get lost a bit with all the different Volume, Master and what not possibilities. My Understanding so far:

- The Hardware Master on the POD gets set as high as possible without distorting the Poweramp
- The Poweramp (Engl Top in my Case) is used to bring the Sound to playing Level
- The Amps Volume (From the Amp Model) is more of a Sound Shaping Instrument
- The Amps Master (From the second? Page Amps Settings) Is from the Poweramp Modelling and again for Sound Shaping

How do i bring Patches to Identical Output so my Cleans are as loud as my rythm patches? Do i use the Mixer for that? How do you deal with large differences?
For Instance: My Uber patch has the Amps Volume and Master quiet high, my Clean patch with the Bassman has the Volume quiet low. Adding to this, the Amps are different Volume from the get go. I'd have to crank the Mixer for the Clean and put it really low for the Uber...

Am i missing something here??


----------



## meambobbo

Amp volume has no effect on tone. Just be careful to avoid digital clipping and especially clipping eq effects. you can use amp vol, the mixer, or even thr gain on a final mid focus eq to level patches. my advice is to keep levels conservative and only boost towards the very end of the patch. See my guide for more


----------



## domsch1988

Thank you so much. I'm very gratefull for your Guide, your general Input and the personal help with my Problems. You're really making this journey a whole lot easier!


----------



## Great Satan

meambobbo said:


> Amp volume has no effect on tone.



Do you mean the chnl vol or the power amp DEP?
Because i find the power amp has a HUGE effect on tone (some high gain amps i can only get to clear up if i turn the power amp almost completely off, i find the j800 benefits greatly from this and sometimes so does the angel f ball).

The chnl vol however, i concur this has no effect in tone. Like you i also tend to keep these really low and put an eq with a general vol boost (usually the studio eq but a mid-focus eq would work too) right at the end of the patch and use for overall volume.

A lot of eq/fx modules tend to distort into static fairly quickly with a louder signal and the vintage pre (which is a fantastic post-cab HPF and LPF) would be all but unusable without the chnl vol turned down fairly low, 45% gain and 75% output is a fairly good setting for low-dist unity level on the vintage pre.


----------



## meambobbo

Exactly right, Great Satan!

I believe the power amp DEP is labeled "Master Vol." and the one tied to the amp model is labeled "Ch. Vol" in Edit and "VOLUME" on the Pod itself. I actually have a whole section on my guide to clarifying the confusion between the different ones.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/system-tester-development[/SC]

Treadplate setting with amplitube mesa 4x12. A bit messy as I was trying out a new compressor on the mix.


----------



## JW Shreds

Pv Panama With Mickrich's Cab Impulses. I used Mesa Oversized for the rhythms and Orange cab for the leads


----------



## domsch1988

Got me the Metal Pack on Monday  I must admit, the Panama is exactly what i've been looking for. Saturated as a Tread with great amounts of clarity and grunt to it. Love it!
I'll see this evening how it stacks up in a Band context. But dailing this in is a bit of a hassle. Initial Settings are great. Using a Screamer is tonally better, but is getting into digital clipping fast. The SAG does nothing exept for the last 10% where it drops 70% in Volume  It seems from 30% upwards the drive is more of a "grunt" knob, defining the amount of grit or smoothness. The Master Volume is more where the saturation and gain differences are.
I find the EQ to be rather unresponsive. Bass is low bass only (nice!), Mids do a whole lot of nothing, as do treble. Presence is just controlling the fizz, so for me 30% or below.

I find it doesn't take Comps or Distortions very well. Best sound i got is without any pedal in the front... I'm a bit all over the Place with this thing going from epicly defined and clear high gain to clipping all out and garbage sound within just a few turns.
And it sounds like it's got a build in Noise Gate 

I'll turn some knobs on live volume through a real amp and cab and see how it goes


----------



## JW Shreds

domsch1988 said:


> Got me the Metal Pack on Monday  I must admit, the Panama is exactly what i've been looking for. Saturated as a Tread with great amounts of clarity and grunt to it. Love it!
> I'll see this evening how it stacks up in a Band context. But dailing this in is a bit of a hassle. Initial Settings are great. Using a Screamer is tonally better, but is getting into digital clipping fast. The SAG does nothing exept for the last 10% where it drops 70% in Volume  It seems from 30% upwards the drive is more of a "grunt" knob, defining the amount of grit or smoothness. The Master Volume is more where the saturation and gain differences are.
> I find the EQ to be rather unresponsive. Bass is low bass only (nice!), Mids do a whole lot of nothing, as do treble. Presence is just controlling the fizz, so for me 30% or below.
> 
> I find it doesn't take Comps or Distortions very well. Best sound i got is without any pedal in the front... I'm a bit all over the Place with this thing going from epicly defined and clear high gain to clipping all out and garbage sound within just a few turns.
> And it sounds like it's got a build in Noise Gate
> 
> I'll turn some knobs on live volume through a real amp and cab and see how it goes


Oh dude! The Panama sounds absolutely awesome throughh the power section of an amp! I run mine into the effects return of my Randall rg100 g3 plus 2x12 combo with celestion seventy 80's with the cabs switched off in the pod and i'll be damned if it dosent sound EXACTLY like the 6505 head and 2x12 v30 cab rig i used to have. Makes me miss it a lot less


----------



## domsch1988

megadeth1391 said:


> Oh dude! The Panama sounds absolutely awesome throughh the power section of an amp! I run mine into the effects return of my Randall rg100 g3 plus 2x12 combo with celestion seventy 80's with the cabs switched off in the pod and i'll be damned if it dosent sound EXACTLY like the 6505 head and 2x12 v30 cab rig i used to have. Makes me miss it a lot less



One day later... Had a rehearsal yesterday. I'll be playing a gig on Saturday, so i need to sort out my patches now ^^
The Panama is reeeealy impressive  It's the first time i've heared a high gain, high saturated amp cut in a band. Played solo it's really beefy and through an amp and cab really opens up. With my EBMM it can deliver some serious punch. It makes those low end heavy riffs really pop. I can see why the 5150 is a standard in modern metal. What struck me the most however is, that when played with a band the mid grunt is really there. Albeit smooth distortion and a compressed sound, this thing really gets in front in a Band context. I'm loving it!
Now i'll see how the HDX will work live. I'm still not decided if i want to go direct FOH or Amp and Cab in the future...

Edit:
One thing i forgot to ask: I know you can assign multiplt effects to one Footswitch. So maybe assign the screamer, delay and reverb all to FS3 for your Solo tone. But is the reverse possible? Setting a effect to be triggered by to different FS? Or would i have to use the same effect twice in the chain to do that? I'm going for a "Patch" approach for my effects. I'd like to keep it in one Patch because of the Switch latency...


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

New stuff

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/alvarorodrigueo/sleep-riffage[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/alvarorodrigueo/cult-of-luna-waiting-for-you[/SC]


----------



## domsch1988

So, i just played my first live gig with the Pod on Saturday. I'm really impressed, to say the least!
I used my Engl as a Poweramp (soon to be replaced by something lighter ) through a V30 loaded 4x12. Went through the loop. I used my 5150 patch. I must admit, that i never sounded better. The Soundguy had to tweak much less then when i played the Engl in the same venue, and i was much more present in the mix. Different people (musicians and non musicians) who had seen our show before commented afterwards who well the guitar sounded and asked what i changed.
This again shows to me, that the differences between real tube amp and modeling are neglidgeble in a live environment and the small loss in "it's the real deal" are worthy to trade for ease of use, consistency in sound and lightness of the rig. I'm sure not going back to tube for bandwork and live performance!


----------



## lewis

Anyone having excellent results with the Bogner amp? I was using the 5150 as soon as I got the metal pack but after a few months tried the Bogner and it just seems to sound so much better to my ears. More organic, dynamic. Just feels and sounds alive. My style and tone preference is just pure aggressive Djent sounding. Hacktivist, HOAC etc.

I do run direct to the PA too.


----------



## saminator

Anyone know the most elegant way to record a pre-amp model tone while hearing a full amp model in monitors/headphones?

EDIT: nevermind, i just found meambobbo's section on this...


----------



## meambobbo

I don't have the new metal pack, but the Uber is by far my favorite amp model. Shiva is a great amp though. Seems like Bogner gets the most love by the Line 6 developers. Of course the Uberschall is a very coarse, throaty sounding amp on its own, but a little pre-EQ to brighten things up like a boost pedal, and it gets searing but still sounds natural and organic.


----------



## Alice AKW

The Shiva is my favorite amp of the Metal pack, followed by the 5150


----------



## domsch1988

just a short idea that crossed my mind:
since Poweramps and Cabs are rather expensive, would it be a good idea to get a midrange Tube Combo with an FX Loop to use with the HDX? A 1x12 or 2x12 with a velocity would be more expensive and not as easy to carry.
Any downsides to this idea??


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, I finally got my POD HD working. 

So far, my favorite amp right now is the Epic boosted with the Screamer with the 2x12 Ported.

EDIT: I just realized my POD already has the fully-loaded pack installed...


----------



## lewis

meambobbo said:


> I don't have the new metal pack, but the Uber is by far my favorite amp model. Shiva is a great amp though. Seems like Bogner gets the most love by the Line 6 developers. Of course the Uberschall is a very coarse, throaty sounding amp on its own, but a little pre-EQ to brighten things up like a boost pedal, and it gets searing but still sounds natural and organic.



Hell Yeah!. It really does. Sounds epic.

I dont need to pre EQ in my patch because Im running a VFE Focus infront of the POD HD and using that I can dial in and out the perfect djenty frequencies!.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, after messing around even more, I don't get the hate for the Epic. With the master dimed, it's a really, really tight sounding amp. I don't even need an OD in front of it. Plus, it's really huge with a ton of midrange. Probably my favorite amp so far.


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, after messing around even more, I don't get the hate for the Epic. With the master dimed, it's a really, really tight sounding amp. I don't even need an OD in front of it. Plus, it's really huge with a ton of midrange. Probably my favorite amp so far.



What kinda of music do you play and what is your aim for tone?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

lewis said:


> What kinda of music do you play and what is your aim for tone?



Mostly thrash, groove, and metalcore. I usually go for really tight, midrangey tones. Not like djent, but more like metalcore or even a more saturated LoG-esque tone. I feel it works well for that. It has a more low-mid grind that I'm liking when paired with the 412 XXL.

Also, really glad the Orange has an FAC control. My favorite part of that amp, and I'm glad they implemented it.

EDIT: The stock cabs are indeed hard to deal with. Definitely getting an EPSi or a AMT Pangaea in the future.


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Mostly thrash, groove, and metalcore. I usually go for really tight, midrangey tones. Not like djent, but more like metalcore or even a more saturated LoG-esque tone. I feel it works well for that. It has a more low-mid grind that I'm liking when paired with the 412 XXL.
> 
> Also, really glad the Orange has an FAC control. My favorite part of that amp, and I'm glad they implemented it.
> 
> EDIT: The stock cabs are indeed hard to deal with. Definitely getting an EPSi or a AMT Pangaea in the future.


Ah ok thats fair enough. Im out n out groovy Djent so I wondered whether it would work well for that. or at least better than the Bogner I am using. That slays on the Pod HD pro for that style.

Ive not actually tried the orange yet


----------



## prozak

@lewis - do you still use the Torpedo CAB for all your tones, bypassing the Pod cabs, or?


----------



## lewis

prozak said:


> @lewis - do you still use the Torpedo CAB for all your tones, bypassing the Pod cabs, or?



yes thats right mate. 100% Torpedo. I actually use the built in Power amp sims too even though Im using the full versions of the Pods amps. It just adds extra tonal shaping and also power. Sounds great. The current IR Im using is one I made that blends an orange and a Mesa together I think if memory serves. You get through soooo many IRs of Cabs its tough to remember them haha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

lewis said:


> Ive not actually tried the orange yet



It's good if you want an AC/DC style crunch (FAC clockwise) or want a muddy stoner sound (FAC counter clockwise). Definitely not a djenty modern metal amp. 

And with a boost in front and the right pickups, you can probably get a djenty sound from the L6 Epic. With the Master dimed, it has a really bright attack.


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's good if you want an AC/DC style crunch (FAC clockwise) or want a muddy stoner sound (FAC counter clockwise). Definitely not a djenty modern metal amp.
> 
> And with a boost in front and the right pickups, you can probably get a djenty sound from the *L6 Epic*. With the Master dimed, it has a really bright attack.



Cool i will have to try it man.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

What's the best OD pedal in the HD500x? I use the SLO Overdrive amp model through a power amp and a 4x12. Sounds great. I just need to tighten and clean up that bottom end.

I tried the Tubescreamer model and I didn't really like it. I'm using the L6 Drive but it adds some unwanted high mids.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

lewis said:


> Cool i will have to try it man.



I think the biggest complaint I have with the EPic is that it's a REALLY dark sounding amp, and only pairs well with the XXL IMO, so that's a dual combination of blanket-over-speaker. I'm not really good with the POD HD EQs, so I'm having trouble dialing in back some high end.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

MASS DEFECT said:


> What's the best OD pedal in the HD500x? I use the SLO Overdrive amp model through a power amp and a 4x12. Sounds great. I just need to tighten and clean up that bottom end.
> 
> I tried the Tubescreamer model and I didn't really like it. I'm using the L6 Drive but it adds some unwanted high mids.



Wow, the Screamer is the first thing I add to kill the bass! Maybe try the Low Cut in the cab DEP?


----------



## Rizzo

MASS DEFECT said:


> What's the best OD pedal in the HD500x? I use the SLO Overdrive amp model through a power amp and a 4x12. Sounds great. I just need to tighten and clean up that bottom end.
> 
> I tried the Tubescreamer model and I didn't really like it. I'm using the L6 Drive but it adds some unwanted high mids.


Imho the best ones are
- DOD overdrive: probably the cleanest and smoothest. I usually use it to break up clean tones, not to boost distorted ones.
- TS: aggressive, metallic "clank" in the mids. Works best for modern tones
- L6 Drive: slightly less aggressive and more balanced than the TS IMHO. It's my go-to for boosting high gain tones.

Try to experiment!


----------



## lewis

regards to Pod ODs I dont use any. Instead I run a Keeley Compressor, a VFE Focus, then a noise gate infront of the POD
Perks of also using the CAB for IRs aswell as physical pedals infront of the POD HD is it frees up a mammoth amount of DSP. Dual Amps with multiple effects is a piece of piss to achieve. The only downside to that approach is both amps then run into the 1 Torpedo CAB and use the same IR. Would love a firmware update for the CAB that allows 2 different cab irs at once/poweramp but its routing options make that impossible I think.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I've been using the same patches for my guitar tones for quite awhile now, so I figured that it was time to change things up and create/tweak some new tones.

Here are two tone tests. All guitars and bass were recorded with the POD HD500. Still have some work to do.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/lucas_procopio/a-day-to-remember-fast-forward-to-2012-tone-test[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/lucas_procopio/underoath-letting-go-of-tonight-tone-test[/SC]


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Rizzo said:


> Imho the best ones are
> - DOD overdrive: probably the cleanest and smoothest. I usually use it to break up clean tones, not to boost distorted ones.
> - TS: aggressive, metallic "clank" in the mids. Works best for modern tones
> - L6 Drive: slightly less aggressive and more balanced than the TS IMHO. It's my go-to for boosting high gain tones.
> 
> Try to experiment!



Thanks! I tried the L6 drive. It is really tons better than the TS. The TS just reacts so weird.

I'm looking to just clean and smoothen out the flab. And add a bit of extra distortion. Tried the colorsound drive and that too is good. But Im liking the L6 drive more after you suggested it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm also really digging the L6 Drive. Switched from the Screamer to using it and it really blends well with the Epic.

The Color Drive and DOD seem best if you want to have a smooth lead boost.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I primarily use the TS with my Panama+Big Bottom combination (with gains around 40) to cut bass and add some volume, but if I'm looking for a driving gain stage, the L6 is where it s at


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Stupid question. 

If you run both 1/4'' outs (in my case, using a 3.5mm TRS to 2 1/4'' TS Y cable into a 3.5mm stereo cable into my speaker system), will it run as stereo or just dual mono?

EDIT: Nevermind, just bought a 3.5mm to 1/4'' adapter for the headphone jack. 

EDIT2: I love to overuse the Pitch Glide effect, but honestly, I wish it wasn't so "perfect." I'm starting to realize I love the glitchiness of the Digitech Whammy 1/4. I mean, I do love the stock pitch glide, but it would be cool if they added one that fully emulated the original Digitech Whammy.


----------



## meambobbo

Finally went back and revisited some of my old profiles. I have some updates to share. But I mostly found that veering off the default 50% on the Amp DEP's was a recipe for disaster. In almost every case it introduced some weird, fake-sounding nonsense. Cranking Master Vol. (on the Uber, Treadplate, or Fireball models) could do some nasty things. Decreasing Sag seemed to always introduce thinness. Bias and Bias X weren't too bad, but usually unnecessary. Pre-EQ seems the best tweaking option.

I also found my tones were generally too bright, so I went for more body and thump to the tone. For dual cabs, this meant greater emphasis on the "dark" cab/mic setup. But it might also mean less extreme pre-EQ'ing.

I'll share the patches in the next few days.


----------



## lewis

meambobbo said:


> Finally went back and revisited some of my old profiles. I have some updates to share. But I mostly found that veering off the default 50% on the Amp DEP's was a recipe for disaster. In almost every case it introduced some weird, fake-sounding nonsense. Cranking Master Vol. (on the Uber, Treadplate, or Fireball models) could do some nasty things. Decreasing Sag seemed to always introduce thinness. Bias and Bias X weren't too bad, but usually unnecessary. Pre-EQ seems the best tweaking option.
> 
> I also found my tones were generally too bright, so I went for more body and thump to the tone. For dual cabs, this meant greater emphasis on the "dark" cab/mic setup. But it might also mean less extreme pre-EQ'ing.
> 
> I'll share the patches in the next few days.



This is interesting to hear. Thanks for the heads up. My current Uber main patch has the master at 25% but I have played around with the Bias etc. Might be worth defaulting these and see If I prefer the sound.

Sidenote: do you happen to know how to bring up the amp options that change the Topology, class and mode of the amp from the POD HD Pros screen? I can only seem to access it from POD HD PRO Edit?


----------



## ashan79

https://youtu.be/gSmZCCtyq3Q
2.00 onwards..
can you guys please post a surf patch like above? i know its all the gretsch and the pickups. but if i could just get close with my ibanez rg2550z it would be a precious tool in my live arsenal. i use rg 2550z > pod hd500 > mixing console live. this thread rules!!!


----------



## A-Branger

hi guys, noob here to the whole digital amp sims.

On my search to looking for a new distorsion pedal, or overdrive + amp thing. I figure might use that money + money of my current pedals if sold, and buy a POD. I only play at home, so axe FX are way out of the question, same as the Helix and the AX8.

now my question is. Is there a good patch for an acoustic simulator?

reason is Im planing to sell my pedals to get $$, but I love my Boss Acoustic Simulator AC-3. Should I keep it, or the POD has something similar/better??


also, is there a tread of POD500x vs Firehawk? I like some features of one and some of the other. Price too similar, need more input

thanks


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

A-Branger said:


> now my question is. Is there a good patch for an acoustic simulator?
> 
> reason is Im planing to sell my pedals to get $$, but I love my Boss Acoustic Simulator AC-3. Should I keep it, or the POD has something similar/better??


Yep. I've got some acoustic patches. But they are FOR acoustic. Can get a good sound with your electric though. There isn't an "acoustic emulator/simulator" on the POD if that's what you're asking.



A-Branger said:


> also, is there a tread of POD500x vs Firehawk? I like some features of one and some of the other. Price too similar, need more input.


Nope, but there have been more than enough people offering their thoughts on this forum.

Keep in mind that the Firehawk is more geared towards effects (as opposed to being geared towards amps and effects), and you need an iOS device or Android device on-hand at all times since you have to tweak through the app that is provided for the Firehawk.


----------



## A-Branger

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Yep. I've got some acoustic patches. But they are FOR acoustic. Can get a good sound with your electric though. There isn't an "acoustic emulator/simulator" on the POD if that's what you're asking.



thanks, I might keep my BOSS pedal just in case, run it trough the FX loop in a patch with either no amp or the acoustic amps, plus some revb



Emperor Guillotine said:


> Keep in mind that the Firehawk is more geared towards effects (as opposed to being geared towards amps and effects),



and I was under the impression that the Firehawk had the same HD amps and cabs from the POD ? since it was built later. I havent fully checked the amp list, and I know they started from the amplifi plus some HDs, not sure if all of the POD ones or just a few.

Im planing to use it as a full platform. So its pedals+amp+cab, go trough my audio interface and trough my studio monitors. Maybe down the road get a PA speaker to make it independent from my computer.



Emperor Guillotine said:


> and you need an iOS device or Android device on-hand at all times since you have to tweak through the app that is provided for the Firehawk.



and although is annoying the lack of computer for tweaking, and my lack of an Ipad (since I never see the use for one), I do have an Iphone and dont mind tweak the board from there. Plus it would be a set and forget, and maybe fine tweak once a month if I need something different or if I play a different cover song and want to get close match tone to that artist. Not planing to change much, or at all, once Im happy. Once done, I dont need the phone to play, so not really an issue there.




EDIT: did a quick search and yes, the Firehawk does have the same 29 HD amps of the POD, plus tons more from the amplifi models. Also same HD reverbs, HD distorsions. Not sure about the rest of the pedals are the same. It does have more cabs, but again not sure if are the "same". 
So far Im liking it more and more. Only downfall would be the lack of double amp setup, but not a deal breaker


----------



## rohan daniel

tone crit anyone?

engl fireball hd500 tone
blackface ribbon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSFJRUXUDGY


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, I decided to try this comparison between the old beta TSE X50 (5150 sim) and the POD's PV Panama. I used the L6 Screamer as a boost and an IR I found here for both of them. Even tried to make the settings as close as possible (All settings at 6, except for the presence which was at 4 and the power amp at 2 1/2 on the TSE and 25% on the POD).

Now here's me butchering the riff of No Remorse by Metallica. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/guitarplayingfuntime/5150-shootout-tse-plugin-vs-pod-hd500[/SC]

EDIT: Forgot to say which is which...

.... it, I'll let you guys guess.


----------



## Masoo2

Prefer the second one (Guessing it is the POD), but with some slight tweaks I'd argue both would work absolutely fine.

First could use a little more treble IMO (+8% or so, not much)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I will admit I ....ed up and used too strong of a LPF on the IR loader. I should have just kept it a bit higher or kept it off entirely.


----------



## Ericjutsu

so which clip is which? Is the second the TSE?


----------



## saminator

Ericjutsu said:


> so which clip is which? Is the second the TSE?



Judging by the name of the audio clip the first is the 5150 sim and the second is the POD... Both sound insanely good with the IR


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup. First is the TSE and the second is the POD.


----------



## that short guy

I came up with this patch on my search for a tone that is more clear than my main patch. while it's not more clear it is way more present/throatier. let me know what you think

I used the Big Bottom and 5150 split for this patch

fair warning it's in a full mix 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/pod-hd-big-bottom5150-tone[/SC]


----------



## Pan3optic3on

[SC]http://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/untitled-1[/SC]

After a few months of trying the Hd500 with various cabinet sims Ive gone back to the stock ones on the Pod. Been using a new interface after endless problems with the 2i4 and rolling some nice stuff out with the Pod. Nothing fancy, just the good ole mesa and engl cab.


----------



## saminator

that short guy said:


> I came up with this patch on my search for a tone that is more clear than my main patch. while it's not more clear it is way more present/throatier. let me know what you think
> 
> I used the Big Bottom and 5150 split for this patch



I like this a lot. Can I ask what cab/mics you used and any kind of EQing you used on the 5150?


----------



## that short guy

saminator said:


> I like this a lot. Can I ask what cab/mics you used and any kind of EQing you used on the 5150?



as far as eq there's a lot going on lol so to save time here are the screen caps of the patch. but fair warning the 5150 was only used to accent the big bottom. it might sound kinda crappy on it's own. just make sure you pay attention to the cab and amp parameters


----------



## prozak

Pan3optic3on said:


> [SC]http://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/untitled-1[/SC]
> 
> After a few months of trying the Hd500 with various cabinet sims Ive gone back to the stock ones on the Pod. Been using a new interface after endless problems with the 2i4 and rolling some nice stuff out with the Pod. Nothing fancy, just the good ole mesa and engl cab.



Sounds great, rock solid. Would you mind sharing the settings just like @*that short guy* did?


----------



## Pan3optic3on

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/untitled-4[/SC]

Mesa/Engl Cabinet

Line 6 CustomTone

Flip Top Bass

Line 6 CustomTone

I finally got an Ibanez SDGR 5 string yesterday so re-recorded the bass and mixed this one up. Thankfully no more using my guitar with a pitchshift. The HD tones are above except the bass is using an ampeg impulse.


----------



## Demidovich

Hi everyone!

We have just launched our project Presetron and will appreciate any feedback. Presetron is the place where you can download and share presets for your guitar processors. All presets are free. Let's rock!


----------



## giwrgos02

hey guys! check out the new cover I did with the Pod HD! 

Song: *Architects - Dead Man Talking*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jbBOdqzsUA


----------



## lewis

HOLY .........

Only really just discovered the Line 6 Elektrik model on the HD for djent/modern progressive. Not even using 3rd party IRs with this thing and it still totally slays. using the Hiway cab with 57 on xs.

Jesus. Probably the best modern progressive tone Ive ever got from the HD Pro. This amp seems to beat all the others on here even the Uber, for my application.

anyone else have great results with the Elektrik?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I liked the Elektrik, but it was really, really noisy for me. My house has .... wiring, so a lot of the high gain amps give me a lot of background noise. I liked what I heard, though.


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I liked the Elektrik, but it was really, really noisy for me. My house has .... wiring, so a lot of the high gain amps give me a lot of background noise. I liked what I heard, though.



Ah thats a bummer. Its genuinely a great sounding amp. Im running my Maxon OD808 infront of the HD Desktop. hard gate first in the chain, then a tube comp, some EQs then another hard gate before the amp block.

Sounds great. The Global EQ is a life saver too tbh.

Edit, to add too. I never realised that the Line 6 own models (Elektrik, Big bottom etc) still had Sag/Hum/Bias etc options. Its really helped with dialing in a good tone for the Elektrik


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I still got no clue what the hell the Hum and Bias settings do.  I know the Sag adds some low end and post-amp compression, and I can hear some subtle differences with the Bias, but the Bias X confuses me.

EDIT: Also, I gotta say... the stock wahs suck pretty badly, IMO. They're really thin and not as throaty as my Weeping Demon, or even my old Crybaby. They sound like neutered Morley Bad Horsies.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bumping because MF has a stupid deal on a 300w 12'' Gem Sound powered speaker. $120 for one that's originally $300.

If I wasn't already buying a bass, I'd be all over this.


----------



## gujukal

Any tip on how to get a good tone when using the Pod HD as a preamp? Im using my EVH 5153 as a power amp and then a 2x12 with V30's. Sounds kinda fizzy and weak compared to when im just using the EVH 5153. I bypassed the POD cab, i've heard people not do that even though they use a real cab with the Pod.


----------



## lewis

gujukal said:


> Any tip on how to get a good tone when using the Pod HD as a preamp? Im using my EVH 5153 as a power amp and then a 2x12 with V30's. Sounds kinda fizzy and weak compared to when im just using the EVH 5153. I bypassed the POD cab, i've heard people not do that even though they use a real cab with the Pod.



Silly question, but have you made sure you put the HD into poweramp mode instead of direct/studio mode or whatever when you connect to a real amp?

Also Ive never personally ran my Hd Pro into a real Cab so I can help you on the cab IRs on/off with a real cab.


----------



## AEnesidem

gujukal said:


> Any tip on how to get a good tone when using the Pod HD as a preamp? Im using my EVH 5153 as a power amp and then a 2x12 with V30's. Sounds kinda fizzy and weak compared to when im just using the EVH 5153. I bypassed the POD cab, i've heard people not do that even though they use a real cab with the Pod.



It will probably never sound as good as your EVH 5153, that i will tell you. But here are some tips.

- put it on the right output mode
- There's a global EQ in the settings
- Put the second input on Variax, but not on "same"
- Dial in the "guitar in-Z" to your preference


What you have to know is that when you put the pod in one of the preamp modes, cab sims are turned off and instead the pedal switches to "live voiced cabs". That means mic sims won't work and the cab will just be an EQ change that makes your cab sound like the model. 

I personally turn the cab off because i think they make it sound too muffled. But i'm still experimenting with it. 

BUt to be honest, i myself have been struggling very, very hard to get good tones from the pedal when used as preamp. It's still just a 500 euro piece of equipment.


----------



## gujukal

Ok, thanks for the tip. I'll change the output mode when i get home! Right now I'm using my EVH as my main amp and Pod for FX, but would like some variety with the Pod when it comes to pre amps. I've got some great tones with just the Pod in direct mode so should be able to achieve usable tones with it as just a preamp i think, with some tweaking  I also used the full models with power amp in Pod i realized, I guess the preamp models will sound better since im already using a real power amp.


----------



## AEnesidem

gujukal said:


> Ok, thanks for the tip. I'll change the output mode when i get home! Right now I'm using my EVH as my main amp and Pod for FX, but would like some variety with the Pod when it comes to pre amps. I've got some great tones with just the Pod in direct mode so should be able to achieve usable tones with it as just a preamp i think, with some tweaking



Yes ofcourse. The treadplate Pre was the one i found best for a nice beefy tone that isn't too fizzy or mushy. I have some really really nice shimy cleans also.

Have you heard of the 4 cable method? That way you can switch to your amp/preamp on the HD itself (although the fx loop has some tonesuck).


----------



## gujukal

AEnesidem said:


> Yes ofcourse. The treadplate Pre was the one i found best for a nice beefy tone that isn't too fizzy or mushy. I have some really really nice shimy cleans also.
> 
> Have you heard of the 4 cable method? That way you can switch to your amp/preamp on the HD itself (although the fx loop has some tonesuck).



Yes, I'm using the 4cm for fx right now, didnt know u could use it for this also. Doesn't it go throught both the pre and power map on the EVH then? :O


----------



## AEnesidem

gujukal said:


> Yes, I'm using the 4cm for fx right now, didnt know u could use it for this also. Doesn't it go throught both the pre and power map on the EVH then? :O



Nope, when you use the 4CM you set your amp in the FX loop block. If the FX loop is activated you go through your whole amp, when it's disabled you go to the power amp only. Or that's how i understood it, i have yet to test it myself. 
But normally that's what the 4CM does.


----------



## lewis

changed my main live/band practice patch tonight to the Elektrik instead of the Uber. I think I prefer it. Sounds very very good.


----------



## gujukal

Are the new amps only for HD X or does they work with the old HD? Would really wanna try the new 5150 clone


----------



## Alice AKW

So, this was done with the 5150 sim and the Bass expansion pack. (GK head + SVT cab for the clean low end, SLO + XXL for the dirt.

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alice_akw/ze-baddest-ting-mix-tinkering[/sc]


----------



## prozak

gujukal said:


> Are the new amps only for HD X or does they work with the old HD? Would really wanna try the new 5150 clone



They work with the "old" (non X) series as well.

@lewis - would you mind posting some raw Elektrik samples?


----------



## that short guy

So after a few weeks I think I prefer the big bottom/5150 patch I created over my old rhythm patch because of how aggressive it sounds in the mix... plus after a little fine tweaking to i got it to be fairly damn clear for my guitar. 

let me know what you think, I used it to record both the rhythms and leads for this song idea I'm working on.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/i-dont-know-what-to-call-this[/SC]


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

domsch1988 said:


> just a short idea that crossed my mind:
> since Poweramps and Cabs are rather expensive, would it be a good idea to get a midrange Tube Combo with an FX Loop to use with the HDX? A 1x12 or 2x12 with a velocity would be more expensive and not as easy to carry.
> Any downsides to this idea??



Bumping this because I've been curious about it. I've been thinking about getting a cheapo combo amp (Peavey Bandit, Fender Frontman, etc etc) with a speaker swap to run my POD into the FX loop and basically use the combo amp as a power amp/cab combo as opposed to using the stock cab sims with an FRFR. Anyone else done this? My next purchase might be one of those combos.


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bumping this because I've been curious about it. I've been thinking about getting a cheapo combo amp (Peavey Bandit, Fender Frontman, etc etc) with a speaker swap to run my POD into the FX loop and basically use the combo amp as a power amp/cab combo as opposed to using the stock cab sims with an FRFR. Anyone else done this? My next purchase might be one of those combos.



I cant see why this wouldnt work. And is actually a very very good Idea tbh. I hadnt thought of this before but an all in one, tube combo amp acting as a poweramp for the Pod HD's amp sims with built in speakers would be pretty great.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well my case wouldn't be a tube amp, but a cheap but loud SS combo that could be used for practice, rehearsals, or as a placeholder until one could get a power amp + cab.

I've seen some cheap Crate, Fender, and Peavey 60 - 100w combos that go as low for as low as $150, and throw in a $80 WGS speaker, and you can have a decent, good sounding amplifier for your POD HD for less than the price of a FRFR speaker.


----------



## gujukal

Seems like a cool idea, u could probably get good results with a cheap PA-speaker with an integrated mixer. But a combo amp is probably more fun to use, will probably sound more real too.


----------



## Metalman X

I live in a 1 bedroom apartment so most my playing is direct into my desktop with M-Audio BX8 monitors... I get some great tones with my HD Pro X this way. Hell, I even use the stock cabs (they sound good if you run stereo in and use different mics and settings on them... fills them out more). My favorite models for guitar are the Uberschall, Dual Rec, and 5150. Though I use some of the others on occasion, and they all seem to have good tones if you take the time to tweak them. Also recently started using a DOD Boneshaker as an analog boost... sounds deadly with the Uber! (thats my current 'go-to' tone... both thick, yet tight, and very crunchy mids!)

As for combos... I've briefly plugged mine into the return on my Randall T2 combo, and while I never made any proper patches (preamp only, no cab sim, etc.) for that, I still got some interesting tones at low apartment volumes. The T2's resonance and presence controls really helped with that. And I KNOW it could sound way better still if I took the time to make some proper patches for that application. So you guys thinking combo... give the T2 a look.

I'm in the middle of moving though... will be in a more loudness-friendly space in a couple weeks or so. Than I'm gonna go big and feed my HD Pro into my Randall V2 head, with a 2x12 Genz Benz loaded with Eminence Texas Heats (I also have a Marshall 1960B loaded with Swamp Thangs, but the Genz is just as huge sounding and with more tonal character at half the size and weight). I already know thats gonna sound beastly, and I cant wait to play at ball-shaking volume again after 3 years in this apartment! Also, I belive the V2's graphic EQ functions past the FX return, so that could act as a fine tuning EQ... like an analog version of the POD's global EQ... and in concert with the presence and resoance controls also on the V2, if i cant make that sound monstrous, than the fault lies with me, not the gear and the options. Ohhhh... fun times ahead!!! 

Also, I recently converted my Ibanez SRC6 into a 30" scale baritone tuned to A standard... when I said ball-shaking, I meant it!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Given how much I hate using the POD's EQs, once I got a decent setup going, I was planning on getting a proper 31-band EQ to use instead of using the stock EQs. Probably look into that as well? Might also help with conserving DSP on the POD. I've seen ART, DBX, and Peavey rackmount EQs go for under $100.


----------



## buriedoutback

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well my case wouldn't be a tube amp, but a cheap but loud SS combo that could be used for practice, rehearsals, or as a placeholder until one could get a power amp + cab.
> 
> I've seen some cheap Crate, Fender, and Peavey 60 - 100w combos that go as low for as low as $150, and throw in a $80 WGS speaker, and you can have a decent, good sounding amplifier for your POD HD for less than the price of a FRFR speaker.



I run into the front of a Fender FM212r 100watt combo for band practice and it's plenty loud enough. (we don't have a lot of space in the jam room)
I run into the FX return of an old Peavey Studio Pro 1x12 chopped into a head, and then into a 4x12 for live shows and it's SUPER awesome sounding.
I run into the same Peavey head then into a 1x12 at home and it works great.
For recording, I use the USB.

I run full-bore pre/pwr/cab HD500 patches all the time and I find that running that into FX loop then 4x12 doubles the BEEF coming out. This way I can run a line to FOH or to IEM or whatever I want, and have amazing stage volume. Once, we mic'd my cab and panned it Left and used my HD500 patch panned Right. Sounnded awesome.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well, thanks to Lewis' raving, I managed to mess around with the Eletrik tone a bit more and I finally got my new main rhythm tone.  Got something very natural sounding without sounding too dark or harsh.

It really is worth it to try the Eletrik out. It's better than the Uber sim, which it's supposedly a "broken" version of. 

EDIT: 
Also, I FINALLY managed to get a good wah tone... By using the Q filter, which is supposed to be a ....ing FIXED wah.  Setting the EXP control to control the FREQ dial gets me something that sounds close to a Crybaby. Plus, you have the Q and Gain controls to tweak the sound even further.


----------



## Metalman X

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well, thanks to Lewis' raving, I managed to mess around with the Eletrik tone a bit more and I finally got my new main rhythm tone.  Got something very natural sounding without sounding too dark or harsh.
> 
> It really is worth it to try the Eletrik out. It's better than the Uber sim, which it's supposedly a "broken" version of.
> 
> EDIT:
> Also, I FINALLY managed to get a good wah tone... By using the Q filter, which is supposed to be a ....ing FIXED wah.  Setting the EXP control to control the FREQ dial gets me something that sounds close to a Crybaby. Plus, you have the Q and Gain controls to tweak the sound even further.





Y'know... I just moved my rig over to my new place. Next chance I get I'm gonna haveta' give the Elektrik a go, after reading this, and other similar comments. The Uber has been my main go-to rhythm tone as well.


----------



## meambobbo

Hey so I reworked basically all of my patches to make them way beefier and more natural sounding. Here's a few I wanted to share. Please let me know what you think:

Directory /podhd/patches/newHD500
http://foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/newHD500/podhd_latest.zip

These are currently only available for HD500. I think you can just change the extension and they'll work for the 500x.

I didn't buy the metal pack, but if you find a patch you like, I'd try to copy it in Edit, then reapply similar cab/mic settings when you change amps - I'm thinking the 5150 would sound pretty rad for many of these.


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well, thanks to Lewis' raving, I managed to mess around with the Eletrik tone a bit more and I finally got my new main rhythm tone.  Got something very natural sounding without sounding too dark or harsh.
> 
> It really is worth it to try the Eletrik out. It's better than the Uber sim, which it's supposedly a "broken" version of.
> 
> EDIT:
> Also, I FINALLY managed to get a good wah tone... By using the Q filter, which is supposed to be a ....ing FIXED wah.  Setting the EXP control to control the FREQ dial gets me something that sounds close to a Crybaby. Plus, you have the Q and Gain controls to tweak the sound even further.



Haha awesome dude. So im not the only one. I thought it was odd it was the broken version too when it sounds way better than the uber i was using. Im actually running mine with gain at 8% with real pedals infront of the POD and it sounds fantastic. A keeley 4 knob and a vfe focus.

The global eq helps a bunch.


----------



## meambobbo

quick clip of the 7 string patches: Periphery, Chaosphere, Obzen, Scar Symmetry, Tesseract, and Veil of Maya.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/meambobbo/pod-hd-7s-new-demo[/SC]

I did rework a couple of the patches since originally posting the link - the edited patches are up and can be regrabbed from the original links. This is still a WIP, so bear with me. I'm actually still learning things, lol.


----------



## meambobbo

Here's a summary of the changes I made since the last go round.

- Many patches have less extreme boosting to thicken up the distortion tone
- I found Q Filter settings of freq 70-85% and Gain and Mix around 50% were the best ways to dial in the djent.
- If boosts necessary to get djenty left the tone thin, I'd use a Parametric EQ to thicken up the low mids.
- I reset the Amp DEP's to around 50% almost completely across the board, with any tweaks staying within a small window of 40-60%. The only exception is Master Volume, and even here, I only boost it for the Plexi and JCM800, not the other models. I didn't follow my own advice in my guide in this respect before and it did lots of weird, artifacty things to the tone. If you're only listening to one aspect of things, it can initially seem like an extreme setting sounds great. But then you notice some notes behave completely different than others, and your attack gets this weird dynamics and compressed sound. Things are much more natural around 50%.
- For my dual cab approach, I leveled the volumes between channels much more evenly, rather than giving more prominence to the bright cab.
- I tried to use very similar if not identical EQ settings for both amps - different settings could reveal a kind of phasy, comb-filter type sound. Identical settings almost always sound most natural.
- In addition to using more body from the darker cab, I generally made the amp EQ more balanced and less bright.
- I found for Low Pass settings on the Mid Focus EQ, often I am using Q above 50% to add a resonant peak to the highs, then use frequency to place it exactly where the tone needs it. If a tone sounds dull, this is often a great way to make it cut through the mix, rather than just boosting treble across the board. You have control exactly where you want to stand out. I found this could be anywhere from 65% to 85% depending on the tone.
- I got tired of playing games with Input 2 - I just set it to Same, flipped Pad on, and kept the Input Impedance at 3.5 M globally.
- I tried to increase the volume as much as possible for all patches without clipping. Often this was as simple as boosting the Gain on the Mid-Focus EQ at the end of the chain.


----------



## that short guy

So with all the heavy things I come up with I've been working on just slightly dirty tone that I can use to play anything from hard all the way to really clean blues. this is what I came up with

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/intermission[/SC]


----------



## kamello

ok, I've rarely ask for patches, and I believe that I never actually needed help with a metal rhytm or dj0nt tone, but playing in my 7 has been a pain in the ass lately (I play sixers like 90% of the time but Im trying to get more comfortable around my 7)

First thing Im noticing is that I just can't use my other patches here, I tend to use the XXL cab with the 57 on axis, using the Fball or Elektryk head, but those things just aren't working here, way too dark and the dynamics are strange as .... here, with everything over-compressed (I use a BKP Painkiller in my 6, and a Crunchlab in my 7) So I switched for the Hiwatt cab and the 57 on axis, sucked out a bunch of lows and things are getting a bit better (lots of definition but now getting a bit too near to a weak/artificial/nassal territory.)

Anybody has some tips or combos to use for this? guitar is an RG7620 with the CL/LF set, definition is the main goal here, but I still want some aggressiveness


----------



## lewis

kamello said:


> ok, I've rarely ask for patches, and I believe that I never actually needed help with a metal rhytm or dj0nt tone, but playing in my 7 has been a pain in the ass lately (I play sixers like 90% of the time but Im trying to get more comfortable around my 7)
> 
> First thing Im noticing is that I just can't use my other patches here, I tend to use the XXL cab with the 57 on axis, using the Fball or Elektryk head, but those things just aren't working here, way too dark and the dynamics are strange as .... here, with everything over-compressed (I use a BKP Painkiller in my 6, and a Crunchlab in my 7) So I switched for the Hiwatt cab and the 57 on axis, sucked out a bunch of lows and things are getting a bit better (lots of definition but now getting a bit too near to a weak/artificial/nassal territory.
> 
> Anybody has some tips or combos to use for this? guitar is an RG7620 with the CL/LF set, definition is the main goal here, but I still want some aggressiveness



have you tried running the pre amp versions of the amp models? They tend to tighten up better and sound more aggressive. Also if you can, 3rd party Cab IRs make a huge difference for the better.

Plus I use an unreal amount of EQs in my patch, aswell as the global EQ to cut the nasty sounding Pod Crap. Plus I use another EQ on my Torpedo CAB (IR Loader) aswell as its Poweramp sim models.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

What I tend to do when I use the XXL is crank the low cut to AT LEASt 165 hz, just as a rule. Definitely helps get rid of the low end mud


----------



## Chiba666

Double post


----------



## Chiba666

Well my love afair with my HD 500 is almost at an end, she is soon to be put out o pasture on the fields of ebay.

Back to stomp boxes for me, I never could get to grips with the box. Which is a shame.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zeno said:


> What I tend to do when I use the XXL is crank the low cut to AT LEASt 165 hz, just as a rule. Definitely helps get rid of the low end mud



I do this, as well. Although not exactly that bass cut. Little less. 

I honestly don't find any other cab on the POD usable. The only one that sounds remotely decent is the XXL. The others either sound fizzy, thin, harsh, dark, or any other adjective that describes bad tone.


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I do this, as well. Although not exactly that bass cut. Little less.
> 
> I honestly don't find any other cab on the POD usable. The only one that sounds remotely decent is the XXL. The others either sound fizzy, thin, harsh, dark, or any other adjective that describes bad tone.



I actually like the Hiwatt cab or whatever it is If I HAVE to use the Pod CAB Irs. If not its normally always the 3rd party IRs


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, after trying to make a decent bass patch, I found out the Gallien Krueger actually makes a really damn good amp for classic rock with an actual guitar. It does that overdriven Vox/Marshall thing better than the other amp sims, IMO. 

Only other way I can get a very convincing Plexi sound is by using the stock Marshall sims with IRs. All the cabs + mic combos make the Marshall sims sound muddy.


----------



## stringmaiden

hey everyone...i've been trying to dial in a good rhythm tone and i just put up a tone test to get some feedback on what needs changing!

https://soundcloud.com/marmartif/rhythm-tone-test_mix-pod-hd

i used the Treadplate pre-amp with a Mesa boogie cab sim and a bit of post-eq to 'fit' the mix. I still think the tone is not 'punchy' enough and could use some tweaking. Any tips? thanks!


----------



## pastanator

Anyone have patches for bass on pod hd300? I just got a bass for recording and I'm having a hard time coming up with something cool. After like an Alex Webster-esque kind of thing. Tips on how to get that tone would be cool. Using an old Hartke 5 string with active pickups tuned Bb F Bb Eb Ab


----------



## meambobbo

yeah the Tread cab is quite thin, very unlike the real thing whether its the OS Recto or Std. size Stiletto. I always used dual cabs to thicken things up. See some other suggestions a page or two back that I posted. Also check the guide in my sig


----------



## stringmaiden

meambobbo said:


> yeah the Tread cab is quite thin, very unlike the real thing whether its the OS Recto or Std. size Stiletto. I always used dual cabs to thicken things up. See some other suggestions a page or two back that I posted. Also check the guide in my sig




I'm gonna try the dual cab approach, i haven't given that a shot yet. I've just stuck to cab impulses and completely bypassed the pod's cabs so far. 

and i've been referencing your guide ever since i got the pod. neat tips so thanks for that!


----------



## lewis

Im getting pretty sick of the poor tones recorded from the Pod HD

In a band live setting they seem ok and useable but once recorded, they sound utter wank. Ive tried pre and post EQs, stock cabs and 3rd party IRs, different amp models.

Im giving up to be honest...unless its My Lace pickups that are terrible sounding   and I dont realise.

Which I cant see being the case considering who uses them and how many people have them.

I get a constantly weird airy hollow crunchy fizz I just cant ever get away from.

at this point....I cannot wait to get a Kemper.


----------



## ppazin

Did you try to put some kind of overdrive in front?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I feel the same. I honestly didn't plan on using the POD for recording guitar though. Just for playing live and recording bass tones. The metal tones with the POD can sound really fizzy even with IRs, but I do get some awesome Marshall Plexi tones when I use a vintage style IRs.


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I feel the same. I honestly didn't plan on using the POD for recording guitar though. Just for playing live and recording bass tones. The metal tones with the POD can sound really fizzy even with IRs, but I do get some awesome Marshall Plexi tones when I use a vintage style IRs.



Its really disheartening isnt it. I have just started making Demos up for my bands first EP. Im using the HD Pro to track guitars. I wish I had DI'd now because I probably would of got better end results using VSts.

Im half tempted to try a vintage amp boosted with a Maxon OD808 to try and get it more warm, natural and valve sounding but basically...i have resided to the fact that the HD Pro just doesnt give me the high quality sound reproduction on record that I want and need. Im 90% of the way towards a Kemper with Remote footswitch now regards to funds. When that happens I will be using the Kemper for everything instead.


----------



## prozak

Aren't you guys just too picky and lazy at the same time?


----------



## Purelojik

i've been using the pod hd bean for a long time now and i got the AMT Pangaea IR loader to use with it and have gotten great results so far. i bought a secondhand scarlett 2i2 interface and run the pod as just a processor and bypass the cabs. the AMT just allows me to save CPU on my laptop. 


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/sets/pod-hd-desktop-amt-panaea[/SC]


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

prozak said:


> Aren't you guys just too picky and lazy at the same time?



Or maybe the POD just isn't as good as most sims I tried in the past?  I knew this was the case when I was diving in, because I was going to use this just for live guitar and recording bass.


----------



## infreaks

ok, last few days i've been haunted by how nice clean tones from helix, especially demo from Sean halley...

then i found this video comparison between helix VS pod hd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwtbKu7fmZw

i was amazed by how nice the clean sound that comes from pod hd and download the patch here :
HD or HX 4x12

or in line 6 custom tone : Line 6 CustomTone

pick my ibanez rg, learn the lick, switch to neck pickup (dimarzio air norton) and changed the cabs into 4x12 Brit T-75, It blew me away... sounds soooo f*cckin goood, lots of headroom, its the clean sound that i was chasing after....


----------



## infreaks

Purelojik said:


> i've been using the pod hd bean for a long time now and i got the AMT Pangaea IR loader to use with it and have gotten great results so far. i bought a secondhand scarlett 2i2 interface and run the pod as just a processor and bypass the cabs. the AMT just allows me to save CPU on my laptop.
> 
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/sets/pod-hd-desktop-amt-panaea[/SC]



Sounds great. Are you using IR from Pangaea or 3rd party IR ? been wondering the same thing, between logidy epsi or amt pangaea


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I felt I was going to give up on my pod too because of all that hiss and air, but the global EQ changed all that for me


----------



## lewis

prozak said:


> Aren't you guys just too picky and lazy at the same time?



picky and lazy?
Ive had my Hd Pro for over 2 years, been tweaking endlessly every time I jam through it to try and find something that just worked for my application. First thing I did was remove the stock cabs from the equation as I identified they were poor. So invested in a Torpedo CAB to partner with it. Then hunted endlessly through 3rd party IRs to find something that worked with my setup and sound.

After 2 years and endlessly messing about, I still dont even know what amp model on the HD is the best one for me to use (despite trying them all religiously and repeatedly). I like the Elektrik but even that recorded sounds fizzy and airy. The global EQ settings dont carry over USB recording but I matched them in post EQ and still get annoying crunch/fizz.

So no disrespect but I cant see how im lazy after trying so hard for so long to get something useable, and picky considering the money and time invested in all this gear, yet bands like Meshuggah got an unreal tone with VSTS that cost zilch in comparison.


----------



## prozak

You must have a pair of super ears then my friend, when nothing works for you 

That Global Eq thing is really annoying, I mean they were like "ok guys, here is finally a fully parametric eq, but you wont be able to use it for recording."

Ye, right. Why the hell would I use it to record something....

Regarding Meshuggah, I attended their gig few years ago and was amazed how good they sounded. And as far as I know they were using PODs both live and in the studio.


----------



## lewis

prozak said:


> You must have a pair of super ears then my friend, when nothing works for you
> 
> That Global Eq thing is really annoying, I mean they were like "ok guys, here is finally a fully parametric eq, but you wont be able to use it for recording."
> 
> Ye, right. Why the hell would I use it to record something....
> 
> Regarding Meshuggah, I attended their gig few years ago and was amazed how good they sounded. And as far as I know they were using PODs both live and in the studio.



Koloss guitar and bass album tones was entirely VSTs my friend and thats what I meant. Live they are Axe FX now and sound incredible. Yes they did use Vetta's which are Pod sounds but they are geniuses plus running through massive venue PAs makes alot of things sound really good. And as I said the HD Pro sounds live are good/useable

Man the global EQ not applying to direct recording is literally stupid as balls if you ask me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wait, the global EQ doesn't record?

The .... is that ....? That explains why my recordings sound so damn fizzy.


----------



## Electric Wizard

^According to DI back when it was released, there's not enough DSP to apply the global EQ to everything so they chose to omit the USB out. Of course this was not made clear by Line 6 unless you read it on their forums or TGP...


----------



## pastanator

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait, the global EQ doesn't record?
> 
> The .... is that ....? That explains why my recordings sound so damn fizzy.



From what I've noticed a low pass filter gets rid of the fizz pretty much entirely. Or is it a high pass? It's the one on the right. Whichever one that is.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I use a pretty extreme low pass (around 9 - 11k) on my global EQ.

I guess I'm glad I got my Guitarport still. Could just use the unbalanced outs.


----------



## Purelojik

infreaks said:


> Sounds great. Are you using IR from Pangaea or 3rd party IR ? been wondering the same thing, between logidy epsi or amt pangaea



ive been using some ownhammer, some joey sturgis impulses, and vintage redwires cabs. sounds a lot better to my ears

Also the bass in the tracks are a dual bass patch i made. i actually really dig it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

After a ton of dicking around with external EQs and IRs, I finally got a usable recording tone with the Epic model. 

I also really like the Red Comp for bass, at least. Works better than the VST comp I had.

This was really, really rushed, so it won't sound pretty at all. I used this song because it's my favorite for testing heavy tones. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/guitarplayingfuntime/for-whom-the-bell-tolls-minicover-with-a-reall-bass[/SC]

And no, it isn't djent. 

I just know if I'm keeping this thing, I'm definitely buying a 31-band EQ because I hate using the on-board ones, and it wastes too much DSP.

EDIT: Yea, I know the drums are ..... I rushed them.  Plus the VST I used sucks. Really need to eventually get SSD.


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> After a ton of dicking around with external EQs and IRs, I finally got a usable recording tone with the Epic model.
> 
> I also really like the Red Comp for bass, at least. Works better than the VST comp I had.
> 
> This was really, really rushed, so it won't sound pretty at all. I used this song because it's my favorite for testing heavy tones.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/guitarplayingfuntime/for-whom-the-bell-tolls-minicover-with-a-reall-bass[/SC]
> 
> And no, it isn't djent.
> 
> I just know *if I'm keeping this thing, I'm definitely buying a 31-band EQ because I hate using the on-board ones*, and it wastes too much DSP.
> 
> EDIT: Yea, I know the drums are ..... I rushed them.  Plus the VST I used sucks. Really need to eventually get SSD.



This is pretty much where I am at now too.....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'll probably end up doing it, since I need one regardless.  I've seen a bunch of dual-channel 31-band EQs going for under $150 used which I might scoop up in the future.

Also, goddamn, the JTM, Plexi, and Park amp sims ....ing SHINE through IRs. The stock cab sims make them sound muddy and really, REALLY undefined, but run them though a good impulse and it sounds just like a Plexi should. I was getting an AC/DC-style crunch with no issues. Using an impulse with these make a huge difference.


----------



## prozak

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'll probably end up doing it, since I need one regardless.  I've seen a bunch of dual-channel 31-band EQs going for under $150 used which I might scoop up in the future.
> 
> Also, goddamn, the JTM, Plexi, and Park amp sims ....ing SHINE through IRs. The stock cab sims make them sound muddy and really, REALLY undefined, but run them though a good impulse and it sounds just like a Plexi should. I was getting an AC/DC-style crunch with no issues. Using an impulse with these make a huge difference.



Can you make a few soundclips between the impulses and the stock cabs? I really hate using anything outside the pod, and believe that almost everything can be eqd within the pod itself to, at least, an acceptable level. Convince me that I'm wrong!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Something really, really quick I whipped up. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/guitarplayingfuntime/crunch-thingy-pod-hd-cabs-vs-impulses[/SC]

1st was the POD, 2nd was the IR. Was practically un-EQd except for a slight LPF on the POD and some low end added to the IR.

I find the HD cab sim sounds lifeless and muffled compared to the IR I used.

Also, I ....ed around with the EQing on that last thing I did. Made the guitars a bit louder and added a bit more grit/presence to the bass.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/guitarplayingfuntime/for-whom-the-bell-tolls-minicover-better-mix[/SC]


----------



## Ramy

How would I go about attaching my Pod HD desktop to my new 5150 III 50's (NAD coming soon) FX loop. I would like to use my Pod HD as effects only, so I figured to just use the following setup: Guitar -> amp in -> amp FX send -> Pod HD guitar in -> Pod HD L Output -> amp FX return.

Am I right to assume this?

Will be nice to be able to control the many effects using my FBV board. (also I could use some fx to counter the volume jump)


----------



## metallkrieg

Ramy said:


> How would I go about attaching my Pod HD desktop to my new 5150 III 50's (NAD coming soon) FX loop. I would like to use my Pod HD as effects only, so I figured to just use the following setup: Guitar -> amp in -> amp FX send -> Pod HD guitar in -> Pod HD L Output -> amp FX return.
> 
> Am I right to assume this?
> 
> Will be nice to be able to control the many effects using my FBV board. (also I could use some fx to counter the volume jump)



Use the Four Cable Method. That's basically:

Guitar -> Guitar In on Pod -> Effects Send on Pod -> Amp In -> Effects send on Amp -> Effects Return on Pod -> Output on Pod -> Effects Return on Amp.

Google for more detail/information.

This methods allow you to:
- Use pod effects before the amp
- Use pod effects in the Amp FX Loop
- Use Amp Pre-amp or use Pod Amp models through the Amp poweramp.

Your method will work if the only thing you want is pod effects in the FX Loop of the 5150.


----------



## prozak

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Something really, really quick I whipped up.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/guitarplayingfuntime/crunch-thingy-pod-hd-cabs-vs-impulses[/SC]
> 
> 1st was the POD, 2nd was the IR. Was practically un-EQd except for a slight LPF on the POD and some low end added to the IR.
> 
> I find the HD cab sim sounds lifeless and muffled compared to the IR I used.
> 
> Also, I ....ed around with the EQing on that last thing I did. Made the guitars a bit louder and added a bit more grit/presence to the bass.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/guitarplayingfuntime/for-whom-the-bell-tolls-minicover-better-mix[/SC]



Thanks man! Both sound good to me, even though I have to admit the POD (POD cabs sry) is a bit muddier, but I don't give a damn : )

Your take on Metallica sounds awesome btw!


----------



## lewis

ok so....

I now own a Kemper   

I cant believe it, but it finally means so long Pod HD Pro. You have served me brilliantly but the future is now!. Thanks to everyone who contributed info on here to help me learn how to better use the HD Pro.

I will still be active in here to help others and share advice and experiences. 

Cheers lads


----------



## prozak

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/sankharaatx/mordremoth-demo[/SC]

Are these tones useable enough for you guys?


----------



## Alex Kenivel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Something really, really quick I whipped up.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/guitarplayingfuntime/crunch-thingy-pod-hd-cabs-vs-impulses[/SC]
> 
> 1st was the POD, 2nd was the IR. Was practically un-EQd except for a slight LPF on the POD and some low end added to the IR.
> 
> I find the HD cab sim sounds lifeless and muffled compared to the IR I used.
> 
> Also, I ....ed around with the EQing on that last thing I did. Made the guitars a bit louder and added a bit more grit/presence to the bass.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/guitarplayingfuntime/for-whom-the-bell-tolls-minicover-better-mix[/SC]



Although the Pod cab sounded fine to me, the IR sounded better


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Probably could have made them both sound better with more EQing, but I tried to make it as dry as possible.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probably could have made them both sound better..



Of course. I think it's pretty much a dead horse at this point, but the time you put into it equals the sound you get out of it, especially with the Pod HD. 

it's no secret that the HD isn't the most beginner-friendly, plug and play, or intuitive. it's the biggest reason why people get so turned off after a while.

it's still a very usable tool

are you still recording via USB?


----------



## lewis

Alex Kenivel said:


> Of course. I think it's pretty much a dead horse at this point, but the time you put into it equals the sound you get out of it, especially with the Pod HD.
> 
> *it's no secret that the HD isn't the most beginner-friendly,* plug and play, or intuitive. it's the biggest reason why people get so turned off after a while.
> 
> it's still a very usable tool
> 
> are you still recording via USB?



Isnt that the truth, whilst I wait for my kemper to arrive ive stopped using the HD Pro and instead tried out some Vst plug ins for the first time last night. All free ones. Cab IRs were the s press high pack (kathallen is it? I get confused), the amp model was an Engl VST e40 or whatever it is and the Maxon OD 808 vst infront of it.

instantly sounded 1000x times better than anything Ive struggled to dial in on the HD Pro since I had it. Took me literally 2 minutes vs years of Line 6 tweaking.....


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Lewis, I can't wait for you to post some clips to compare the two units.. 

I too have gotten great sounds through vsts. The whole line of TSE and Overloud TH-2 were awesome and fun but I needed things to transfer well between live and recorded, and didn't want to sit at my CPU (plus I didnt have a lot of money for a higher end unit) so I settled on a Pod with equally positive results. 

I'm sure I'd be happy with the results I'd get from a Kemper or Fractal unit, but im happy enough with tones and effects to deem it necessary. 

What I'm really not happy with is the faulty hardware of my (and my other previously owned) pod HD500x....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Alex Kenivel said:


> are you still recording via USB?



Nope, that was using the unbalanced out into my L6 Guitar Port, so the global EQ played a part as well.

Still adamant about getting a 31-band EQ, though. Unsure if I want to get a power amp to use the amp sims, or get a real amp like an Orange CR120 and use the POD for boosts and effects, since I actually dig the overdrives and fuzzes in the unit.


----------



## Ericjutsu

Hey guys just did a comparison between the Helix and Pod HD (and TSE X50 and Recabinet 4 Thermionik). All were using the 5150 with the exact same settings and IR. Also compared the stock cabs of the Helix and Pod HD.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ericjutsu/sets/helixamp-sims-5150-comparison[/SC]


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I preferred the POD HD's 5150, but preferred the Helix's cab sim by a mile over the HD's. The POD HD's 5150 reminded me more of the 6505+, which I prefer over the 5150. I like the metallic character the POD HD's 5150 has.

That said, though, the Ownhammer IRs were better than the Line 6 ones.


----------



## Ericjutsu

I go back and forth between the Pod and Helix for that comparison. I should have turned the resonance down. The Pod doesn't have one so I think that has something to do with it not being as wooly/boomy sounding.


----------



## Ericjutsu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I preferred the POD HD's 5150, but preferred the Helix's cab sim by a mile over the HD's. The POD HD's 5150 reminded me more of the 6505+, which I prefer over the 5150. I like the metallic character the POD HD's 5150 has.
> 
> That said, though, the Ownhammer IRs were better than the Line 6 ones.




I hope Line 6 makes a 5150 III for the Helix in the (near) future. I like that one and the 6505+/5150 II over the 5150/6505.


----------



## lewis

Alex Kenivel said:


> *Lewis, I can't wait for you to post some clips to compare the two units*..
> 
> I too have gotten great sounds through vsts. The whole line of TSE and Overloud TH-2 were awesome and fun but I needed things to transfer well between live and recorded, and didn't want to sit at my CPU (plus I didnt have a lot of money for a higher end unit) so I settled on a Pod with equally positive results.
> 
> I'm sure I'd be happy with the results I'd get from a Kemper or Fractal unit, but im happy enough with tones and effects to deem it necessary.
> 
> What I'm really not happy with is the faulty hardware of my (and my other previously owned) pod HD500x....



I will 100% Be doing this dude. I will likely be doing a Kemper Vs HD Pro Vs Vsts comparison vid


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

As much as I rag on the POD HD's guitar cabs... at least they're usable. I managed to get a good tone tonight by messing with the Recto Pre and XXL.

The bass cabs, on the other hand...

Holy _SH!T_ are they bad. Straight up terrible. 

The Rhino 410 and Flip Top 115 sound pretty much dead. All low end and low mids, but the high mids and high end sounds completely lifeless. 

The 810 is a different story. It's so bright and fizzy and hard to tame how harsh and scooped it is. 

I'm legitimately getting better results using the guitar cabs. I mean, it makes the amps sound like detuned guitars, but they have a livelier sound and midrange than the bass cabs. I think I get better results using a Sansamp's cab sim over the POD bass cabs, which I've done using the TSE BOD Sansamp emulator.

I'm sorry, but I spent almost a month trying to get a usable bass tone; using different amp settings, ....ing with both cabs + several mics, and dicking with the EQ as much as possible... 

I'm just gonna buy a ....ing Sansamp. 

EDIT: I got so pissed writing this rant that my internet disconnected TWICE while typing it.


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As much as I rag on the POD HD's guitar cabs... at least they're usable. I managed to get a good tone tonight by messing with the Recto Pre and XXL.
> 
> The bass cabs, on the other hand...
> 
> Holy _SH!T_ are they bad. Straight up terrible.
> 
> The Rhino 410 and Flip Top 115 sound pretty much dead. All low end and low mids, but the high mids and high end sounds completely lifeless.
> 
> The 810 is a different story. It's so bright and fizzy and hard to tame how harsh and scooped it is.
> 
> I'm legitimately getting better results using the guitar cabs. I mean, it makes the amps sound like detuned guitars, but they have a livelier sound and midrange than the bass cabs. I think I get better results using a Sansamp's cab sim over the POD bass cabs, which I've done using the TSE BOD Sansamp emulator.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I spent almost a month trying to get a usable bass tone; using different amp settings, ....ing with both cabs + several mics, and dicking with the EQ as much as possible...
> 
> I'm just gonna buy a ....ing Sansamp.
> 
> EDIT: I got so pissed writing this rant that my internet disconnected TWICE while typing it.



This 100 times over /\ I used the free Sansamp VST plug in in the end for Bass with a guitar cab IR from the S press high pack, it sounded infinitely better than what was on the HD Pro.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I wish they included a Sans amp sim with the filter cab sim. That's like one of my favorite bass tones. 

I DO like the red comp for bass though. Quite a bit. Even if I'm using the Sans amp sim on my DAW I'll use the POD for the Red Comp.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wish they included a Sans amp sim with the filter cab sim. That's like one of my favorite bass tones.
> 
> I DO like the red comp for bass though. Quite a bit. Even if I'm using the Sans amp sim on my DAW I'll use the POD for the Red Comp.




I do too, but fortunately, I have the plugin in Pro Tools, and it's spot on!


----------



## prozak

How do you like the bass tone made by @that_short_guy ?

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/ibanez-sr1405-quick-demo[/SC]

0:30


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well it does confirm that the only way to get a decent bass tone is with the guitar cabs. 

That tone's a bit too modern for me, though. I usually go for the vintage-style midrangey grunt ala Eddie Jackson on Queensryche's Empire and Billy Gould on FNM's KFAD.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well it does confirm that the only way to get a decent bass tone is with the guitar cabs.
> 
> That tone's a bit too modern for me, though. I usually go for the vintage-style midrangey grunt ala Eddie Jackson on Queensryche's Empire and Billy Gould on FNM's KFAD.



That grit that EdBass gets is mostly the Sansamp. The plugin nails it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> That grit that EdBass gets is mostly the Sansamp. The plugin nails it.



Yeah, i got extremely close to his sound when I ran both the Sansamp to sound all gritty and grindy and blended that with the clean sound. That Metallica clip I posted before was me doing something like that.


----------



## prozak

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well it does confirm that the only way to get a decent bass tone is with the guitar cabs.



Sad but true (oh look, Metallica again)


----------



## leechmasterargentina

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As much as I rag on the POD HD's guitar cabs... at least they're usable. I managed to get a good tone tonight by messing with the Recto Pre and XXL.
> 
> The bass cabs, on the other hand...
> 
> Holy _SH!T_ are they bad. Straight up terrible.
> 
> The Rhino 410 and Flip Top 115 sound pretty much dead. All low end and low mids, but the high mids and high end sounds completely lifeless.
> 
> The 810 is a different story. It's so bright and fizzy and hard to tame how harsh and scooped it is.
> 
> I'm legitimately getting better results using the guitar cabs. I mean, it makes the amps sound like detuned guitars, but they have a livelier sound and midrange than the bass cabs. I think I get better results using a Sansamp's cab sim over the POD bass cabs, which I've done using the TSE BOD Sansamp emulator.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I spent almost a month trying to get a usable bass tone; using different amp settings, ....ing with both cabs + several mics, and dicking with the EQ as much as possible...
> 
> I'm just gonna buy a ....ing Sansamp.
> 
> EDIT: I got so pissed writing this rant that my internet disconnected TWICE while typing it.



Did you use a real bass to test this? No matter how close you think a downtuned guitar sounds, the only way to test how good these models are is with a real bass. Before the expansions, I used the only model. It's hard to tame, but I managed to get decent tones for my bass. I haven't tried the new ones yet, but I don't think they suck either.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yes, I've used a real bass.

This also give me a reason to finally post a picture of it.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yes, I've used a real bass.
> 
> This also give me a reason to finally post a picture of it.



Looks great!


----------



## infreaks

meambobbo said:


> Hey so I reworked basically all of my patches to make them way beefier and more natural sounding. Here's a few I wanted to share. Please let me know what you think:
> 
> Directory /podhd/patches/newHD500
> http://foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/newHD500/podhd_latest.zip
> 
> These are currently only available for HD500. I think you can just change the extension and they'll work for the 500x.
> 
> I didn't buy the metal pack, but if you find a patch you like, I'd try to copy it in Edit, then reapply similar cab/mic settings when you change amps - I'm thinking the 5150 would sound pretty rad for many of these.



I tried your patch and hear it through yamaha hs-8, i like 7S_ScarSym_M patch, i have complete pack and change amps into PV Panama (5150), apply similar cab/mic setting, i mess with amps EQ and it sounds bad ass, better than your previous patches 
I disabled the pod hd cabsim and use Redwirez MesaRectifierV30s-SM57-CapEdge-1in, I think the pod hd cabsim for metal not that bad after using your new approach, just different flavours


----------



## lewis

after a few days of playing with the Kemper...its a substantial improvement over the HD Pro. Im going to miss this thing, but god your really getting unreal quality. Tempted to let my Bassist use the HD Pro with his darkglass for live?. Anyone had quality results from a bass perspective with the HD PRO?. Especially paired with a darkglass?.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Hi guys. So, i've been messing around with my Pod for a while and I'm wondering how many of you, when you want to record something, use thrid party cabs instead of the Pod ones. 

I've been reading Meambobbo guide and it has been really helpful but I think that Pod's cabs are the weakest point of the unit.

So, what kind of impulses do you use? What impulse loader? In which DAW? I'm using Reaper, and I want to achieve a pretty huge variety of tones (if that's possible). And no, I'm not searching for the djent tone, I'm not a big fan of djent lmao. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

lewis said:


> after a few days of playing with the Kemper...its a substantial improvement over the HD Pro. Im going to miss this thing, but god your really getting unreal quality. Tempted to let my Bassist use the HD Pro with his darkglass for live?. Anyone had quality results from a bass perspective with the HD PRO?. Especially paired with a darkglass?.



You can definitely get a more modern-sounding distorted or clean sound with the POD. You can just run the Darkglass into the loop and run it with a patch + some EQing. 

Or you can do a dual-amp patch, with the Darkglass handling all the grit, and a cleaner amp handling all the low end. 

I just don't like the POD when it comes to midrange-heavy bass sounds like I said earlier. Stock cabs are pretty bad for what I want and only sound good for more modern stuff. I'm probably just gonna get a Behringer BDI or VT Bass for all my bass tones and let the POD handle effects and EQs.


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You can definitely get a more modern-sounding distorted or clean sound with the POD. *You can just run the Darkglass into the loop and run it with a patch + some EQing*.
> 
> Or you can do a dual-amp patch, with the Darkglass handling all the grit, and a cleaner amp handling all the low end.
> 
> I just don't like the POD when it comes to midrange-heavy bass sounds like I said earlier. Stock cabs are pretty bad for what I want and only sound good for more modern stuff. I'm probably just gonna get a Behringer BDI or VT Bass for all my bass tones and let the POD handle effects and EQs.



This sounds interesting. What kind of patch would be being used if the Darkglass was in the loop?.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Eh, I typed that while tired + sick. Didn't explain it too well. 

I mean just make a patch where you just use the FX loop, run the Darkglass in the loop, and put an EQ either in front of or behind the Darkglass, or both. I don't remember if the Darkglass has a cab sim like the BDDI or not, so you MIGHT need to run it into a clean amp + cab. Also helps if you use a comp like the Red Comp, which I leave on all the time when I use bass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also, I've been dicking around with IRs again... 

And while doing so, I think my new favorite combo is the RAT Classic Distortion + the Treadplate PRE. Getting that 2000's-style metalcore/groove sound I've always loved with a V30 impulse.


----------



## demorior

anyone know if it's possible to turn off patch switching for a particular bank?

I'd like to assign effects to footswitches 5-8 instead of patches.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, this is what happens when you're too ....ing lazy to EQ or add a limiter to your track. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/guitarplayingfuntime/pod-hd500-ir-test[/SC]

Mostly did this to test how well SSD works, which I think is pretty damn well. Guitars sound a bit muffled but this was just a rush job I did, as is everything I do.  I also liked the riff idea so I wanted to post it. 

Gonna copy what I posted on Soundcloud:

Everything was POD HD500, but with IRs. 
Guitar was POD HD, using the Classic Distortion as a boost into the Treadplate Pre, running into an Axe FX V30 IR I found online. 
Bass was POD HD, using the Red Comp into the G Cougar 800, running into an Eden 410 IR I found. 
Drums were Steve Slate 4. 
Note, theres no post EQ or mastering on ANYTHING. This is a completely dry track because I'm lazy as ..... The only EQ was done to the bass, which was to remove some very low mids that added some ugly honk to the mix.

I am happy with what I got, though. I'd imagine this patch with an IR loader or a power amp + cab setup would sound beastly.

EDIT: I put some effort. 

Think I went overboard on the limiter, though. I like how the guitars came out, though. Bump in the low mids to add some fatness, pretty strong LPF to get rid of that razor sharp ear-piercingness, and added a 1.5k bump in the mids to the bass to make it cut through a lot more. I like dat Geddy Lee crunch. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/guitarplayingfuntime/pod-hd500-ir-test-with-actual-effort[/SC]

I ....ing love SSD, though. Sounds 100x better than EZDrummer for what I do.

The only complaint I have with the Treadplate pre is that it's really, really low gain, so a boost is neccesary. Hell, I have the gain on the Classic Distortion set at 20% to get the saturation there.


----------



## Alice AKW

Steven Slate Drums for life. They're all I use <3


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I know right?  I ....ed with EZDrummer 2 for months and couldn't get a good sound. 

I finally got SSD last week and finally used it on that track. Just loaded SSD, mapped the MIDI, added the master limiter to the track, and bam, instant fat snare bro.


----------



## gunslingerjh

One of the most difficult songs I ever transcribed, played and recorded! Might record vocals for this one too, but Michael Lessard's range on this song is crazy!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/julienhauspie/last-chance-to-reason-upload-complete-mixtest[/SC]

Gear used: 

Steinberger zt-3, Ibanez RG8 w. D-Activators, Ibanez GSR205
POD HD500, Superior Drummer

Guitar and bass tones are 100% POD HD500!


----------



## ashan79

gunslingerjh said:


> One of the most difficult songs I ever transcribed, played and recorded! Might record vocals for this one too, but Michael Lessard's range on this song is crazy!
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/julienhauspie/last-chance-to-reason-upload-complete-mixtest[/SC]
> 
> Gear used:
> 
> Steinberger zt-3, Ibanez RG8 w. D-Activators, Ibanez GSR205
> POD HD500, Superior Drummer
> 
> Guitar and bass tones are 100% POD HD500!


good stuff! so you didn't use IR's? i'm totally new to this ir stuff i don't know how all that works. but if you got these tones using all pod amp cabs and effects thats amazing. killer composition btw!


----------



## gunslingerjh

ashan79 said:


> good stuff! so you didn't use IR's? i'm totally new to this ir stuff i don't know how all that works. but if you got these tones using all pod amp cabs and effects thats amazing. killer composition btw!



Yup, all amps and cabs come from the pod! Only post processing was applied with mostly reaper FX!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, been trying to put it off, but I'm finally gonna attempt to fix one of the microswitches in my POD HD. 

One of them have been VERY finnicky. Either turned on and off rapidly or didn't work at all. 

I was told to try the spring-pulling method, but I tested the switch itself and it's still doing it. So, once the switches come in, it's time to break out the soldering iron.


----------



## Alice AKW

Hi~

Eclipse 8's + POD HD500


----------



## Great Satan

Here's how i'm currently using the pod hd;
I don't use IR's because i didn't much like the micro delay going to the DAW when playing, & the selection just felt like an endless black hole anyway, so i stick to stock cabs these days.

All my patches are (mostly) high-gain and i always use the Treadplate V30 57off cab (sometimes i think 67 for a subtley warmer sound, use that if the 57off isn't working for you).

Straight off the bat this cab never does sound too great, i ALWAYS put a studio eq at the very end of the chain (full vol so i can turn the amp channel down to prevent overloading any modules) and have the stu-eq set to 150hz and 1500hz. i have these both pulled all the way back to -11 (not always, sometimes i have the 150 back to about -9) but always pull back on the 1500 range.

This seems to be where the digital harshness lives in this particular cab mic selection (to me anyway) & once you dial it out, you're left with something much clearer and sweeter in the high end. 
The 150hz range is where the overpowering lows live in this cab, so if it sounds overly muddy, try dialng back on this some more.
Sometimes i'll add a second studio eq and dial back on those two if -11 doesn't cut it, don't be comstrained by their limitations; if the sound needs further adjustment then do it.

Beyond that; if it sounds too bassy then i'll raise the cabinet DEP low-cut anywhere from 85-120 hz, aswell as a vintage pre block after the amp to lpf out any harsh artifacts in the treble (8.4 khz is a good spot for this) as well as an additional hpf if there's still too much low-end that needs further tightening (generally around the same setting as the cabinet DEP).

I also always use a mid-shift eq after the amp to boost the high mids if it sounds a little thin, cut them if it sounds too honky, cut the low mids if it sounds a little muddy, boost if it sounds a little cold, and bring up the lows for bass and that's pretty much it (i also use a para-eq's bass control if need any added lowend beyond that).

These are the methods which have made the pod most useable for me after about 2-3 years of messing around with it. i don't always use a TS out front but do use the vetta comp pretty much always to boost the input signal. You can also get some cool high-gain sound from low-gain amps using the vetta comp into the tube driver with the gain set 55% and up.

I have a patch for basically every amp in the thing and even though i use the same cab, it gives me a lot of variety, depending on how i choose to tweak it.


----------



## meambobbo

ok, i reworked my entire setlist (mostly) for the last time. I can't get any better than this, and even if I can, it's not worth the effort. There are a few turds still in here, but 95% of them are satisfying to my ear. I hope you fellas enjoy. Consult the rig list and legend files to see what the naming conventions mean, and try them on top of the albums they are designed to emulate where appropriate - I think they fit the mix quite well.

Directory /podhd/patches
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/patches.zip
http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/toneGuide/TOTAL_MEAMBOBBO.zip

feel free to PM me with questions (or use the contact form on my site), and I hope these patches breathe new life into your Pods!!!


----------



## meambobbo

shred patches clippy:
https://soundcloud.com/meambobbo/pod-shredprog-demo


----------



## meambobbo

modern metal:

https://soundcloud.com/meambobbo/pod-modern-metal



7/8 string:

https://soundcloud.com/meambobbo/pod-7s-patches



clean:

https://soundcloud.com/meambobbo/pod-clean-patches



classic metal:

https://soundcloud.com/meambobbo/pod-classic-metal-patches



classic rock:

https://soundcloud.com/meambobbo/pod-classic-rock-patches


----------



## meambobbo

Fyi im using inout 1 guitar, input 2 same, imp 3.5M globally, with the pad switch on


----------



## WesleyG

Seems to be ignored elsewhere, so I thought I'd post here:

I'm currently running a Peavey JSX and a Boss NS-2. Was previously using a rack mounted power amp with a POD HD500. ( both into a Marshall 1960B)

I've tried a few methods of hooking up my POD, one method (4 cable) I can only do half ass, I believe, because I'm not able to get into my I/O. (Buddy took it on tour and I/O button is just lodged into the unit)

So question: To accurately do the 4 cable method, is there actually an I/O preference that should be changed, because currently it just colors the tone of the amp far too much to be usable. 

If my chances of using it that way are shot, I'm considering either trading it for a a couple pedals or getting an M13, since it is solely an effects processor.

Any tips, advice, or direction is much appreciated.


----------



## Rizzo

meambobbo said:


> Fyi im using inout 1 guitar, input 2 same, imp 3.5M globally, with the pad switch on


Not anymore "variax" as input 2?


----------



## meambobbo

Rizzo said:


> Not anymore "variax" as input 2?



Nope, the main reason for that was to avoid clipping EQ's I placed before the amp, but I find I rarely need to attenuate like that. If I do I put a volume pedal with a fixed ~70% position to back off the volume. The Pad switch is absolutely necessary, though.

Having Input 2 as Variax made it a real pain to try to convert the Pod patches to Kemper profiles. I often have a noise gate first in my patches which is a mono summing effect. I have to disable this when profiling, but then I'd get a different gain level hitting the amps.

If you want to continue using Input 2 Variax, that's not a problem, but you'll probably want to use more gain on the amps, or boost the volume some way before the amp (neutral studio EQ set to boost, higher output on distortion effect).


----------



## blubaruboxer

just got a pod hd500x this weekend. just did something real quick with the tones i came up with. all guitar and bass tones are from the pod. only post processing was high pass on guitar and bass tracks and my default mastering chain. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/singularis75/01-pod-test[/SC]


----------



## Thrashman

Does the HD series have spillover yet? Haven't really had the patience to scroll through the latest 20 pages or so on my phone to find out haha!


----------



## coreysMonster

I got a POD HD500x about two weeks ago and was really disappointed with it when I first tried to use it. I was about to ship it back but decided to give it another go, and I have to say after reading up some more on how to get better tones with the thing I've decided to keep it. Haven't found that perfect tone yet, but it's getting there.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1ioolb9sxo2bdqq/ToneTest01.mp3?dl=0


----------



## Rizzo

I'm late for sure, but how do you folks find Win10 for use with the Pod? Any problems?
I've been skeptical all the time but it's about time to upgrade.


----------



## Tr3vor

I got a POD HD 500x a few weeks back, and I love it, Its pretty easy to get sounds that I like, although pretty much anything that I like is probably kinda crap to everyone else since I'm a plebeian with sound and the only thing I have to compare it to is my Vypyr VIP 1.

After watching a few youtube videos before buying, I guess all you gotta do is goof with the EQ a bit to get rid of that fizzy hissyness and it sounds great 

Now I gotta start reading through this giant thread to find some tricks and stuff.


----------



## guigan

Hi Meambobo,

Recently stumbled to your POD guide. Great stuff!! loving the patches.

What is your opinion about Line 6 HELIX? Are you gonna get it?


----------



## meambobbo

guigan said:


> Hi Meambobo,
> 
> Recently stumbled to your POD guide. Great stuff!! loving the patches.
> 
> What is your opinion about Line 6 HELIX? Are you gonna get it?



Glad you are finding it helpful. I actually have had a Kemper for about a year and a half now, and I find there's really nothing better out there IMO, at least for what I want from a piece of gear. I'm only a hobbyist guitar player, and I don't do paid demo's or gear reviews or run a blog or anything like that; so I don't have the time or money to buy gear that I just want to tinker with.

That said, the Helix appears impressive. Most of the complaints I had with the Pod HD are addressed in the Helix, and the amp modelling seems improved quite a bit. From some clips, I do hear some of the "Line 6 tone" in there, but with a well-dialed in patch, I'm sure you could fool me in a blind test. The 4 fx loops and versatile routing options are pretty awesome, although I don't think I'd really utilize those features much.

The Fractal Ax8 is also worth a look at that price range. It uses the same modeling technology as the Axe FX II, which is quite good. It doesn't have the flexibility of the Axe FX or Helix in terms of routing, parallel paths, dual amps, etc. but neither does the Kemper.

If I had to choose between Helix and Ax8, I'd go Ax8 just based on the amp model list and the reputation of Fractal's amp modeling. Also, Fractal seems better committed to releasing FW updates and improving the product, although they are continually expanding their product line and letting older models fall out of support.

Still it seems better than Line 6. The promo vids for Helix say they were working on it for like 6 years...that's around or before they even launched the Pod HD. So it seems kind of crappy to me that they put out a product that's supposed to be their flagship line only to already be working on its replacement. I felt Line 6's support for the Pod HD was a bit weak, and I thought the recent model packs, at least the metal pack, seemed weak. Why do I want to pay for Pod X3 models? Another JCM 800 and a Shiva, but no Mesa Mark, Friedman HBE, Diezel VH4, Bogner Ecstasy, Carvin Legacy, Framus Cobra, Marshall JVM, Splawn Nitro or Quickrod, ENGL Invader, Savage, RB, or Powerball?

I guess I'm a little bitter on Line 6 after the Pod HD experience. It seems like they could have made it great, but they simply didn't bother. That last firmware update really sealed it for me. NOW they're introducing global eq, and they never fixed the eq's and various other stuff using % instead of real units, and they never added IR support. And after this long they're gonna make us pay for last generation models? The least they could have done was add a latency parameter for each channel, so you can phase align any two cab/mic combinations (why are they out of phase to begin with?)

You see my point - I didn't feel appreciated as a customer. Kemper is a night and day story. The freaking owner of the company (and the rest of the team) discusses features with his customers on the forum. The complaints are prioritized and innovative solutions are developed. There's no Kemper II taking away resources - they made the original with plenty of breathing room to add such features over years.

That said, I want Line 6 to improve and succeed, as well as all companies and platforms. The more variety and higher quality and lower priced gear we have available, the better.

/rant


----------



## lewis

meambobbo said:


> Glad you are finding it helpful. I actually have had a Kemper for about a year and a half now, and I find there's really nothing better out there IMO, at least for what I want from a piece of gear. I'm only a hobbyist guitar player, and I don't do paid demo's or gear reviews or run a blog or anything like that; so I don't have the time or money to buy gear that I just want to tinker with.
> 
> That said, the Helix appears impressive. Most of the complaints I had with the Pod HD are addressed in the Helix, and the amp modelling seems improved quite a bit. From some clips, I do hear some of the "Line 6 tone" in there, but with a well-dialed in patch, I'm sure you could fool me in a blind test. The 4 fx loops and versatile routing options are pretty awesome, although I don't think I'd really utilize those features much.
> 
> The Fractal Ax8 is also worth a look at that price range. It uses the same modeling technology as the Axe FX II, which is quite good. It doesn't have the flexibility of the Axe FX or Helix in terms of routing, parallel paths, dual amps, etc. but neither does the Kemper.
> 
> If I had to choose between Helix and Ax8, I'd go Ax8 just based on the amp model list and the reputation of Fractal's amp modeling. Also, Fractal seems better committed to releasing FW updates and improving the product, although they are continually expanding their product line and letting older models fall out of support.
> 
> Still it seems better than Line 6. The promo vids for Helix say they were working on it for like 6 years...that's around or before they even launched the Pod HD. So it seems kind of crappy to me that they put out a product that's supposed to be their flagship line only to already be working on its replacement. I felt Line 6's support for the Pod HD was a bit weak, and I thought the recent model packs, at least the metal pack, seemed weak. Why do I want to pay for Pod X3 models? Another JCM 800 and a Shiva, but no Mesa Mark, Friedman HBE, Diezel VH4, Bogner Ecstasy, Carvin Legacy, Framus Cobra, Marshall JVM, Splawn Nitro or Quickrod, ENGL Invader, Savage, RB, or Powerball?
> 
> I guess I'm a little bitter on Line 6 after the Pod HD experience. It seems like they could have made it great, but they simply didn't bother. That last firmware update really sealed it for me. NOW they're introducing global eq, and they never fixed the eq's and various other stuff using % instead of real units, and they never added IR support. And after this long they're gonna make us pay for last generation models? The least they could have done was add a latency parameter for each channel, so you can phase align any two cab/mic combinations (why are they out of phase to begin with?)
> 
> You see my point - I didn't feel appreciated as a customer. Kemper is a night and day story. The freaking owner of the company (and the rest of the team) discusses features with his customers on the forum. The complaints are prioritized and innovative solutions are developed. There's no Kemper II taking away resources - they made the original with plenty of breathing room to add such features over years.
> 
> That said, I want Line 6 to improve and succeed, as well as all companies and platforms. The more variety and higher quality and lower priced gear we have available, the better.
> 
> /rant



Nail.On.The.Head

/Thread...... haha


----------



## -JR-

So Line 6 has the model packs on sale for 30% off through 1/1/16. Would you guys that bought the metal pack say it's worth it?


----------



## lewis

-JR- said:


> So Line 6 has the model packs on sale for 30% off through 1/1/16. Would you guys that bought the metal pack say it's worth it?



tbh....after buying em, no not for me. The 5150 sounds really odd. Like way toooo much boom/low end/mud. The Soldano is cool for a solo amp but I cant get useable rhythm tones with it. And in the end after buying the pack.... I still went back to using the Engl and the line 6 rectifier models. I am on an 8 string mind you. Your Application could be different.

Ive heard the Bass pack is good though. Really, they should be free these packs.


----------



## lewis

ok so this isnt exactly a scientific test but...... Here is some jamming on the HD Pro (best I could do with the thing really) 

https://soundcloud.com/enenraofficial/track-02-teaser-01

AND....... now the Kemper

https://soundcloud.com/enenraofficial/kemper-tone-test-02


----------



## prozak

lewis said:


> ok so this isnt exactly a scientific test but...... Here is some jamming on the HD Pro (best I could do with the thing really)
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/enenraofficial/track-02-teaser-01
> 
> AND....... now the Kemper
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/enenraofficial/kemper-tone-test-02




Can you send the isolated guitar tracks of Kemper? I'd like (to try) to replicate the tone. Tell me the settings to make it easier.


----------



## wespaul

I'm bleary-eyed and at my wits end right now. Hopefully somebody can help me. I'm using a HD500X and all I'm trying to do is mic my acoustic. I remember doing it easily a few years ago on my old HD bean desktop, but for some reason now I'm running into trouble. It's so quiet right now --I can barely hear it with my volume all the way up. I record into adobe audition and it's so quiet that, when boosted, is picking up all the background noise too. It sounds awful, and nothing like my older, simpler recordings.

Does anybody have any ideas as to what I'm doing wrong? I'm hoping it's something simple that I just overlooked. I couldn't find any patches, either (and the only video I found was explaining how to run both a mic and guitar signal at the same time). Please, somebody show me how I'm being stupid about this.


----------



## lewis

wespaul said:


> I'm bleary-eyed and at my wits end right now. Hopefully somebody can help me. I'm using a HD500X and all I'm trying to do is mic my acoustic. I remember doing it easily a few years ago on my old HD bean desktop, but for some reason now I'm running into trouble. It's so quiet right now --I can barely hear it with my volume all the way up. I record into adobe audition and it's so quiet that, when boosted, is picking up all the background noise too. It sounds awful, and nothing like my older, simpler recordings.
> 
> Does anybody have any ideas as to what I'm doing wrong? I'm hoping it's something simple that I just overlooked. I couldn't find any patches, either (and the only video I found was explaining how to run both a mic and guitar signal at the same time). Please, somebody show me how I'm being stupid about this.



can you add the vintage pre in the chain?


----------



## Rizzo

wespaul said:


> I'm bleary-eyed and at my wits end right now. Hopefully somebody can help me. I'm using a HD500X and all I'm trying to do is mic my acoustic. I remember doing it easily a few years ago on my old HD bean desktop, but for some reason now I'm running into trouble. It's so quiet right now --I can barely hear it with my volume all the way up. I record into adobe audition and it's so quiet that, when boosted, is picking up all the background noise too. It sounds awful, and nothing like my older, simpler recordings.
> 
> Does anybody have any ideas as to what I'm doing wrong? I'm hoping it's something simple that I just overlooked. I couldn't find any patches, either (and the only video I found was explaining how to run both a mic and guitar signal at the same time). Please, somebody show me how I'm being stupid about this.


My acoustic recording patch is made up of just a vintage pre with conservative settings. Eventually, a touch of tube comp if needed.


----------



## meambobbo

Are you sure your input settings are correct? Are you sure its not the guitar, maybe it needs new batteries? Can you try it straight to DAW?


----------



## Rizzo

Hi there everyone. I asked for some reported experiences regarding the use and compatibility of the Pod HD series with Windows 10 but didn't get replies, so I thought I'd open a dedicated thread.

My situation is the following. I've got 2 PCs at home
- Working (non-recording) pc: Win7. Love it.
- Recording pc (newer and more powerful): Win 8.1.
No actual issues at all but I just can't put up with Win 8, throws me off constantly and really puts off my workflow.
My entire recording process is based on the Pod HD500.

EDIT: Forgot to state I'm using Reaper as my DAW.

So, after waiting for some time for caution, I think it would be about time to upgrade to Win10 on the recording pc.
I googled for info on the use of Win10 with the HD series a bit, but got mixed results. Saw there have been driver issues on Win10 this summer and didn't understand if Line6 fixed them to this date. Still skeptical.

What's your advice? Will my HD500 work on Win10? Any experiences?
And also, it is -generally speaking- convenient to upgrade to Win10 or is it a bad product? I'd like to keep the feel of Win7.

Thanks and happy 2016.


----------



## pastanator

I like Windows 10. Prefer it to 8.1. And yes your pod will work.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So... I feel so dumb. 

All these weeks I was bashing the cabs for making my bass tone sounding bad. 

...

I finally got my new bass a week ago. I was so turned off by the L6 tones that I didn't bother with tweaking the POD for it, so I stuck with my plugins.

Well, 2 days ago, I decided ".... it, I'll give it another shot." Instead of using my Aria Pro II Integra (Korean-made), I used my new Yamaha RBX775. I dialed in a sound with the GK800, threw a tube compressor in front with the threshold slightly raised (53%). Scooped the low mids a bit (40%), boosted the high mids (60%), and kept the treble flat. Gain at around 60%, master at 100%, boost at around 12%, contour "off" (set below 50%). I also used the Rhino 410 with the 7 Dyn mic, and dimed the Res Lvl for even more mids. 

Aaaand yeah, I finally dialed in my sound. Holy .... I didn't realize how bad the stock pickups in my Aria were.  Definitely need to get a new set of pickups for this thing. Probably will get an EMG P/J set.


----------



## RobPhoboS

meambobbo said:


> ok, i reworked my entire setlist (mostly) for the last time. I can't get any better than this, and even if I can, it's not worth the effort. There are a few turds still in here, but 95% of them are satisfying to my ear. I hope you fellas enjoy. Consult the rig list and legend files to see what the naming conventions mean, and try them on top of the albums they are designed to emulate where appropriate - I think they fit the mix quite well.
> 
> Directory /podhd/patches
> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/patches/patches.zip
> http://www.foobazaar.com/podhd/toneGuide/TOTAL_MEAMBOBBO.zip
> 
> feel free to PM me with questions (or use the contact form on my site), and I hope these patches breathe new life into your Pods!!!



Many thanks for the update, and for packaging everything nicely like that


----------



## pastanator

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So... I feel so dumb.
> 
> All these weeks I was bashing the cabs for making my bass tone sounding bad.
> 
> ...
> 
> I finally got my new bass a week ago. I was so turned off by the L6 tones that I didn't bother with tweaking the POD for it, so I stuck with my plugins.
> 
> Well, 2 days ago, I decided ".... it, I'll give it another shot." Instead of using my Aria Pro II Integra (Korean-made), I used my new Yamaha RBX775. I dialed in a sound with the GK800, threw a tube compressor in front with the threshold slightly raised (53%). Scooped the low mids a bit (40%), boosted the high mids (60%), and kept the treble flat. Gain at around 60%, master at 100%, boost at around 12%, contour "off" (set below 50%). I also used the Rhino 410 with the 7 Dyn mic, and dimed the Res Lvl for even more mids.
> 
> Aaaand yeah, I finally dialed in my sound. Holy .... I didn't realize how bad the stock pickups in my Aria were.  Definitely need to get a new set of pickups for this thing. Probably will get an EMG P/J set.



What I'm doing now is just bypassing the amp completely, running the red comp at 100% for both parameters, and then hitting the TSE Sansamp plugin in reaper.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I did that for awhile, as well as some EXTREME EQing to get the Aria to sound good. 

But using the Tube Comp + the GK800 with the Yamaha pretty much nailed the tone in my head.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Hey guys, I'm wondering how many of you use a Pod HD with a pair of M-Audio BX5 D2. Good combo? I'm looking to buy some monitors and my budget it's small.


----------



## Rizzo

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> Hey guys, I'm wondering how many of you use a Pod HD with a pair of M-Audio BX5 D2. Good combo? I'm looking to buy some monitors and my budget it's small.


A friend of mine had some M-audios and I found them super bass-heavy, really coloring the tone.
Still they're acceptable monitors for the price range.
I'd just save up for the long term and go for some Yamaha HS ones, one of the standards in the industry. Not so much expensive actually.

For the moment I'm using some old Roland M-8 monitors and so far so good. (btw, spotted Jake Bowen still rocking them in one of his videos so if they're good enough for him... well you know the motto )


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Any suggestions for not super expensive monitors? Be aware i'm from Europe, everything tends to be a tad more expensive here. Well, at least in Spain hahah


----------



## RobPhoboS

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> Any suggestions for not super expensive monitors? Be aware i'm from Europe, everything tends to be a tad more expensive here. Well, at least in Spain hahah



Here I think is the most important advice.
Find a shop that allows you to spend time to demo them.

I did this when choosing my ones, I didn't have a big budget but spent probably 4 or 5 hours testing out as many as I could (including ones far beyond my budget for comparison).
There isn't a better way, unless you have others that you trust on recommendation.
I ended up with a fairly unknown set (inc sub) back in 2011 and still use them to this day


----------



## Rizzo

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> Any suggestions for not super expensive monitors? Be aware i'm from Europe, everything tends to be a tad more expensive here. Well, at least in Spain hahah


Just spotted those on Thomann.
Don't know the brand at all, but seems like some sort of Yamaha ripoff. Posting just cause the price is so low (mind, it's the couple of monitors already).. Actually no idea about the quality.
Swissonic ASM5 - Thomann Italia


----------



## Petef2007

What do you POD owners reckon to the idea of running a HD Pro through the power amp of a Laney IRT studio? Right now i'm thinking of doing that for clean tones but i'm curious what type of balls out metal tones would be possible this way.


----------



## rohan daniel

its been long i posted here a
new mix and song that i worked 
on for my band and tried using 
less on board gear and more of vsts 

any type of a feedback is a good feedback. 

jackson dinky8 stock pickups
line6 podhd500
toontrack ez2
loads of waves vsts.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKMdEEP_H48
and as always i hope you enjoy


----------



## prozak

Boogie Rhythm:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dinko-infeqtor-lipova-a/infeqt0r-mesa-dual-rectifier-pod-hd[/SC]


----------



## jeremyb

I had an HD500 back in 2010, then switched to tube amps and single pedals, now I'm running a HD500X for effects only into my tube amp, the circle is complete.


----------



## thefatma

Do you guys think i could get anywhere near John petrucci's tone if i get a POD HD 500x?

thanks in advance :]


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

thefatma said:


> Do you guys think i could get anywhere near John petrucci's tone if i get a POD HD 500x?
> 
> thanks in advance :]


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

I feel kinda stupid for this, but I didn't know that you could use just the effects on the POD HD500. So yesterday I made two patches for my amp and hey, sounds great! I guess now I have a live rig until I have money to buy other pedals.


----------



## meambobbo

Heres the closest i got to a petrucci tone:
http://soundcloud.com/meambobbo/pod-shredprog-demo

Theyre here: http://foobazaar.com/podhd/patches


----------



## Petef2007

Got my HD500 today, going to put it through it's paces tomorrow. 

One thing I'm curious about is using Impulse responses with it in a DAW. 

I assume if I run it into, say, Cubase and load up the IRs with something like Lecab, I can hear all the playing in real time as I play the guitar? Rather than having to record the POD and then add the impulse after?

It's probably a silly and obvious question but i'm totally new to impulses.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Petef2007 said:


> Got my HD500 today, going to put it through it's paces tomorrow.
> 
> One thing I'm curious about is using Impulse responses with it in a DAW.
> 
> I assume if I run it into, say, Cubase and load up the IRs with something like Lecab, I can hear all the playing in real time as I play the guitar? Rather than having to record the POD and then add the impulse after?
> 
> It's probably a silly and obvious question but i'm totally new to impulses.



The simple answer is yes. Personally the only problem I have using IRs with the HD500 is getting the gain staging right. The best way to do it is using the optical out if your audio interface supports it, rather than the jack outputs. 

Load up lecab or ignite nadir with an impulse or two if you are going stereo into a group. Finally turn off the cabinet in the patch and you should be read to go.


----------



## meambobbo

Yeah the only issue will be you cant use direct monitoring on your interface so there may be a little latency


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Finally got an Alto TS112a. Now I know why people love these with Pods. 

The first time I tried one I was at GC almost a year ago comparing active monitors and I almost thought I was having ear fatigue because the Alto sounded nice and flat, and I preferred it to much more expensive options. I left that day without buying anything and got ahold of a Carvin Pm12a to test at home and I didn't like it. I almost wanted to shove something inside the horn because of how it sounded and I abandoned all hopes of going FRFR and stuck to a poweramp and cab (for high gain) 

Now those days are over. Either these Altos are awesome or I learned how to dial in tones a lot better...or both. 

So now I've made some faux bass patches for my Agile Intrepid 830 and they're sounding awesome, which gave me the idea to combine the GK and Panama sims to simulate guitar and bass at the same time, with the ability to switch either amp on or off. Fun times!


----------



## Petef2007

Having a little trouble getting impulses to work with this thing while I play it. 

I can get them working fine with recorded tones but I can't get it so I hear the impulse in action as I play. 

Using Cubase 5. 

Any advice?


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Petef2007 said:


> Having a little trouble getting impulses to work with this thing while I play it.
> 
> I can get them working fine with recorded tones but I can't get it so I hear the impulse in action as I play.
> 
> Using Cubase 5.
> 
> Any advice?



Are you using the Pod as the soundcard? If you are go into the soundcard settings and look for the control panel in Cubase. You will have a direct recording line level which will be the signal from the POD. If you turn this off you should be left with the signal coming from Cubase instead. As mentioned by meambobbo the HD sound card may give you some latency problems using impulses or any monitoring inside the DAW. I had this problem sometimes especially when using a lot of plugins.


----------



## meambobbo

@Alex, I have an Alto TS112A myself - great speaker. I didn't even try others out - everything that gets praise in the FRFR world is 2-4x the price. It's trendy, too. For a while, all I read was about RCF, then Yamaha DXR 10, then the Atomic CLR, and now its the new Friedman FRFR. I guess if I tried them and used mine more heavily I'd be more opinionated, but I mostly use studio monitors or headphones, so I wanted a budget wedge if I wanted to jam out in various places. The TS112A leaves me quite satisfied.


----------



## ThePIGI King

So, I've got a POD 2.0 right now, and I kind of want to upgrade. I'm looking to start recording stuff, and wanted a better tone. I play (mostly) on 8 strings and play styles from Melodic Death to clean proggy-goodness like a STS clean passage. I'm looking at used HD400s and 500s. From what I can tell, the main differences is that the 500 has more inputs, twice as long as a loop time (doesn't matter, I have a looper), and can run 8 (rather than 4) pedals (for lack of better terms) at the same time? I'm finding 400s for ~$200, and would rather go for that than the 500 at $300, unless sound quality is that much better. So, is there any differences other than what I've said above?

TL;DR - Is the sound quality on the 500 very superior to the 400?

EDIT: If somebody could also tell me what the POD Pro (and XT Pro) is, and where it fits with what I've said above, that'd be stellar.


----------



## prozak

ThePIGI King said:


> So, I've got a POD 2.0 right now, and I kind of want to upgrade. I'm looking to start recording stuff, and wanted a better tone. I play (mostly) on 8 strings and play styles from Melodic Death to clean proggy-goodness like a STS clean passage. I'm looking at used HD400s and 500s. From what I can tell, the main differences is that the 500 has more inputs, twice as long as a loop time (doesn't matter, I have a looper), and can run 8 (rather than 4) pedals (for lack of better terms) at the same time? I'm finding 400s for ~$200, and would rather go for that than the 500 at $300, unless sound quality is that much better. So, is there any differences other than what I've said above?
> 
> TL;DR - Is the sound quality on the 500 very superior to the 400?
> 
> EDIT: If somebody could also tell me what the POD Pro (and XT Pro) is, and where it fits with what I've said above, that'd be stellar.



The HD500's main advantage is the "raw" power, meaning it can handle dual amp combos, while the previous models cant, it's all about the processors power. Go for a HD500 if you can afford it, if you ask me, you won't regret the price difference. Buy something that lasts forever.


----------



## meambobbo

The 400 is way different, mainly in that the 4 slots are each limited to fx of certain types. You cant run multuple delays, eqs, etc. 500's 8 sloluccan be assigned any effect and placed anywhere in the signal chain. Might not seem like a big deal, but its very limiting, even if you just need core amp tones. I find a distortion or q filter effect as well as some eq before the amp is needed to get the best distortion tone from the amp. Then the amp eq controls can be very impactful on the tone, so sometimes you want to use the more transparent eq effects after the amp to really get the right frequncy balance


----------



## vick1000

I seem to have a problem finding any info on this:

Are the amp packs linked to the device or the account, or both?


----------



## XMetalcheFX

Rev2010 said:


> Yeah saw it earlier and downloaded all the manuals for it. Was getting really psyched reading up on it... but then I saw that it doesn't have the ability to carry over delay and reverb decay while switching patches. I mean wtf? It has a feature called "Trails" that keeps the decay going when switching the effects off, and even has a cool feature to just shutoff the loop send so external effect tails can decay, but it specifically says it does not work when switching presets. Bummer.
> 
> I was thinking of maybe returning the GT-10 and giving this a shot but I hate to _lose_ features.
> 
> 
> Rev.



.......................

I have had my pod HD PRO for a while.... THis issue never bothered me or became prevalent.... Until you mentioned it....

Damn you Jack Sparrrrooooooooooowwww!!!!!!!!!!

Well I am snowed in for the weekend so I can figure out how to remedy this.....


----------



## XMetalcheFX

XMetalcheFX said:


> .......................
> 
> I have had my pod HD PRO for a while.... THis issue never bothered me or became prevalent.... Until you mentioned it....
> 
> Damn you Jack Sparrrrooooooooooowwww!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well I am snowed in for the weekend so I can figure out how to remedy this.....



Well that was short lived....THeres a "Tails" setting on the setup screen.... THis fixes it.

Im gonna read through this whole thread now see what else I missed.


----------



## gujukal

vick1000 said:


> I seem to have a problem finding any info on this:
> 
> Are the amp packs linked to the device or the account, or both?



I'm pretty sure its bound to your Line 6 account, but I'm not 100% sure :/


----------



## XMetalcheFX

gujukal said:


> I'm pretty sure its bound to your Line 6 account, but I'm not 100% sure :/



It's "bound" to your account. Once you buy a pack, it's yours and you can dl it all you need or save it on a drive 

It will also stay on your machine as long as you don't update it.

Line 6 isn't clear abiut this so I had to call a rep. I did this before I purchased, because there was no way I was buying a metal pack over and over again for my pro.


----------



## vick1000

XMetalcheFX said:


> It's "bound" to your account. Once you buy a pack, it's yours and you can dl it all you need or save it on a drive
> 
> It will also stay on your machine as long as you don't update it.
> 
> Line 6 isn't clear abiut this so I had to call a rep. I did this before I purchased, because there was no way I was buying a metal pack over and over again for my pro.



All right. Thanks guys. 

I am considering a used HD Pro X, and wondering if it has any extra amps. So if I even connect it to the editing software, it would proabably require a login and update?


----------



## MikeNeal

alright, so ever since i got a pod hd pro, i get massive amounts of BSOD while recording using reaper.

i discovered that alot of the BSOD were caused by my antivirus software (macafee specifically)

but i still get the occasional poorly timed BSOD, it usually comes right after i do a perfect take, i hit save, then it BSOD and the file is corrupted when i try and reload it.

anyone have a similar problem?

happens on my desktop with windows 8, and happens on my laptop on windows 10.

also forgot to mention, it happens with any other DAW i use as well. all drivers are up to date.


----------



## Rizzo

MikeNeal said:


> alright, so ever since i got a pod hd pro, i get massive amounts of BSOD while recording using reaper.
> 
> i discovered that alot of the BSOD were caused by my antivirus software (macafee specifically)
> 
> but i still get the occasional poorly timed BSOD, it usually comes right after i do a perfect take, i hit save, then it BSOD and the file is corrupted when i try and reload it.
> 
> anyone have a similar problem?
> 
> happens on my desktop with windows 8, and happens on my laptop on windows 10.
> 
> also forgot to mention, it happens with any other DAW i use as well. all drivers are up to date.


I also use Win8 and Reaper. Never had any issues


----------



## XMetalcheFX

vick1000 said:


> All right. Thanks guys.
> 
> I am considering a used HD Pro X, and wondering if it has any extra amps. So if I even connect it to the editing software, it would proabably require a login and update?



CLick on my username, and look at my posts. I answered this topic VERY in depth for someone...I cant remember which forum thread.... I will post the link in an edit.

Short answer, NO new amps unless you get a pod hd pro x that someone bought an extension pack on. The ONLY difference between the pro, and pro x is there is enough dsp to run 1-2 more effects. Theres nothing different hardware wise, and was basically re-released just so they could re-release the entire line of Pod HD's as "x".

The floorboard version has updated buttons and switches.

EDIT: Heres the link http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/305648-pod-hd-into-frfr.html

I replied to the OP and put my notes in JIC you cant find my way too overkill response lol.


----------



## jeremyb

Anyone using a Logidy EPSi for IR loading with their HD? thinking it might be a goer if I flick my tube amp and go FRFR... currently only using the HD for effects, amp sims are off.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So... Either I'm doing something wrong or the POD HD just sucks as a pedalboard. 

I'm trying to get this thing at unity gain so I can use my Peavey Bandit for the preamp. But when I try to get the best tone the output is either too low or it's extremely muddy. 

I have the output set to combo front and set to "AMP". Am I missing anything? Is the fabled tone suck REALLY that bad?


----------



## saminator

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm trying to get this thing at unity gain so I can use my Peavey Bandit for the preamp. But when I try to get the best tone the output is either too low or it's extremely muddy.



How exactly to you have the amp and POD connected?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm just running it simple ATM, sending the 1/4th left out into the Bandit's high gain input.


----------



## saminator

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm just running it simple ATM, sending the 1/4th left out into the Bandit's high gain input.



Okay, so you're just using it for effects. Just set the POD to direct and turn off the amp model. Don't worry about the combo/head/whatever settings.

EDIT: You are correct however in setting the 1/4" out to AMP.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I have the amp models off already. It's a completely amp-free setup. What I have going on is a noise gate and a boost. That's it.

I have the master on the POD dimed. Is there anything else I'm missing? Should I be messing with the mixer?


----------



## saminator

The mixer is good for a clean boost. Set the guitar in switch to NORMAL and set the inputs to Guitar and Same. That will give you a strong signal coming into your POD.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Did all that. Output is still too low.


----------



## saminator

Compared to just plugging straight into the front of your amp? That's really weird...


----------



## XMetalcheFX

Edit: Responded to wrong post. See below. SORRY GUYS!


----------



## XMetalcheFX

ThePIGI King said:


> So, I've got a POD 2.0 right now, and I kind of want to upgrade. I'm looking to start recording stuff, and wanted a better tone. I play (mostly) on 8 strings and play styles from Melodic Death to clean proggy-goodness like a STS clean passage. I'm looking at used HD400s and 500s. From what I can tell, the main differences is that the 500 has more inputs, twice as long as a loop time (doesn't matter, I have a looper), and can run 8 (rather than 4) pedals (for lack of better terms) at the same time? I'm finding 400s for ~$200, and would rather go for that than the 500 at $300, unless sound quality is that much better. So, is there any differences other than what I've said above?
> 
> TL;DR - Is the sound quality on the 500 very superior to the 400?
> 
> EDIT: If somebody could also tell me what the POD Pro (and XT Pro) is, and where it fits with what I've said above, that'd be stellar.



Here is a rundown i did in a thread. It helped someone else on this very thread as well:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/305648-pod-hd-into-frfr.html

Its in the MASSIVE reply I made, so just scroll through and you should have a lot of ?'s answered.

Let me know what else you need to know.


----------



## XMetalcheFX

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So... Either I'm doing something wrong or the POD HD just sucks as a pedalboard.
> 
> I'm trying to get this thing at unity gain so I can use my Peavey Bandit for the preamp. But when I try to get the best tone the output is either too low or it's extremely muddy.
> 
> I have the output set to combo front and set to "AMP". Am I missing anything? Is the fabled tone suck REALLY that bad?



That fabled "tone suck" is from not reading the Manual, and also the Bible that is Meambobo's website.

It SOUNDS to me like you are having an issue with the relationship between, the Volume control on the LCD, The Master control on the LCD, and the PODs PHYSICAL Master knob.

It sounds like you are making all the right connections....

Detail EXACTLY how you have things set up in your POD and if its what I am thinking (1 of 4 things) its a quick fix...

I dont mean to be ambiguous but I am not going to type a giant response unless I am clear where the issue might be coming from.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I did end up doing some ....ing around and tried doing the 4CM. It seems to have a lot less tone suck than running it like just a pedalboard, so I guess that solved the problem. 

But yeah, I'm actually thinking about trading this for a Boss GT series. I'm not too big on using the amp sims anymore, and am looking for something more aimed at the effects rather than the amp sims.


----------



## XMetalcheFX

It's one of 4 things:

1. You haven't hard panned a single chain of blocks (all lines in the pod hd connecting items are stereo unless ir comes after a mono summing effect)
2. Your volume on the preset, in relation to the physical Master knob on the chassis is off
3. You aren't pushing the master in your amp Sim hard enough
4. You have the wrong setting selected in the output options

You should not be experiencing tone and volume loss if those 4 are in check.


----------



## XMetalcheFX

Also remember for any amp that has no master volume (5150, Etc) The pod's master knob controls the output of it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

XMetalcheFX said:


> It's one of 4 things:
> 
> 1. You haven't hard panned a single chain of blocks (all lines in the pod hd connecting items are stereo unless ir comes after a mono summing effect)
> 2. Your volume on the preset, in relation to the physical Master knob on the chassis is off
> 3. You aren't pushing the master in your amp Sim hard enough
> 4. You have the wrong setting selected in the output options
> 
> You should not be experiencing tone and volume loss if those 4 are in check.



I should mention I'm still using the pre amp of my amp. 

1) yes everything is hard panned right. 
2) everything is dimed
3)amp sims are off
4) set to combo power amp.


----------



## XMetalcheFX

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I should mention I'm still using the pre amp of my amp.
> 
> 1) yes everything is hard panned right.
> 2) everything is dimed
> 3)amp sims are off
> 4) set to combo power amp.




Do you have an FX loop block in your POD HD signal path? You may need to if you are running 4CM.

Also you should be panned to center. Remember its STEREO, but hard panning in the POD hd won't put the full output to one side, it just drops the opposite field. So pan it center and you MAY get a volume jump.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yes, the FX loop is activated. 
I tried both center and hard panned. It honestly didn't make much of a difference.

Right now I decided to just use the amp as a power amp. I managed to get a really good tone with the Electrik + Classic distortion + Greenback cab, so I'll stick with that for now.


----------



## XMetalcheFX

I meant a physical fx loop block in the patch.

Also I can't find what amp you said you had lol.


----------



## jeremyb

Any stagesource users on here? just got a L2T to run with my HD500X


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Good afternoon all. The band in which I sing and play the guitar, Noosfera, has released our first live EP record. We also released 3 Full HD videos of that gig. Sound was recorded on 15 tracks, then mixed and mastered. For the matter, I use a POD HD500, so these videos can get you an idea of how can it sound in a live performance, and in a live recording:







You can also listen the live record on Spotify: spotify:album:7zh0h2vrw7NH3ca53ZCAPA

Listen on Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/noosfera_arg/sets/noosfera-vivo-metal-fest-2015

Or download it from any of these links:
https://mega.nz/#!hxNBnTzZ!gM6vnctISV9G-YSoCIbjDLsyPI6sFxLqApnY37VNRuo
Noosfera - Vivo Metal Fest 2015 (2015)
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8Naa_c6EVHMTXoyMnIzcUlZcUk/view?usp=sharing

I plug my POD into the Power Amp section of my amp head, which is a transistor amp head. The POD's output is set both to 'stack pwr amp' and 'line'. Input is set to guitar/same, 1m impedance, and I use PAD ON. The general sound I use live can be loaded with this patch: Line 6 CustomTone

I hope you like them or at least they serve as reference on how the POD HD500 sounds live.


----------



## domsch1988

Hey everyone. I own the HD500x. I currently am shopping for a new head. How close is the PODs SLO Distortion Amp to a real Soldano? I was just about set on a 5150 when the PODs SLO Model won me over. I like the thick low end, high saturation and somewhat less refined gain to the 5150. Would a real Soldano get me in the same direction tone wise?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I've come to the conclusion that running the amp in power amp mode while running into IRs gets you some pretty nice tones. Using different cab sims can actually shape the tone in some cool ways as opposed to running with no cab.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

I have a Tight Metal Pro preamp and would like to use it with my HD500x. Is there a way to insert this thing into the POD Loop and make it as my main preamp in the chain?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Toss it in the FX loop and just use the FX loop block in the chain.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Toss it in the FX loop and just use the FX loop block in the chain.



Thanks! So does that mean I can use the Tightmetal as a preamp and switch it out for one of the HD preamps in another preset?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup. The only time the Tightmetal is in the equation is if you have the FX loop block selected.


----------



## XMetalcheFX

domsch1988 said:


> Hey everyone. I own the HD500x. I currently am shopping for a new head. How close is the PODs SLO Distortion Amp to a real Soldano? I was just about set on a 5150 when the PODs SLO Model won me over. I like the thick low end, high saturation and somewhat less refined gain to the 5150. Would a real Soldano get me in the same direction tone wise?



I dont mean to be condescending but I am going to repeat the question I think you are asking so I can answer it correctly......

You want to know if the Soldano SLO100, is Better than the Soldano Slo amp model on the Pod HD.....


----------



## eastguitar

Hello friends
I share this video with you recorded with Line 6 Pod HD Pro and Pizarro Guitar!!!

Greetings!!!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUUIP3fsFF0


----------



## inprognito

XMetalcheFX said:


> I dont mean to be condescending but I am going to repeat the question I think you are asking so I can answer it correctly......
> 
> You want to know if the Soldano SLO100, is Better than the Soldano Slo amp model on the Pod HD.....



I'm pretty sure he's asking if the POD's SLO model is an accurate representation of the real thing. He wanted a 5150 amp but loves the SLO model and now possibly wants a real Soldano if it sounds like the model.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Yesterday at last Y tried the bass amp pack with my bass. Sadly, the SVT didn't impress me much. Somehow I feel the sound is lack of mids and highs, unless it's extremely equalized. The only amp model I liked, and I could reach a decent tone for metal using only the amp without pedals or anything else was the GK Gallien-Kruger 800RB, or Cougar. I really digged this model.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I have the bass pack as well and while they are fun to mess around with, I keep going back to the blackface amp and it trumps all the other bass patches I've made


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't go for the modern gritty sound, but I got an awesome tone using the tube comp's default settings into the GK800 amp + 410. Sounds kind of like the bass tone in Jet City Woman.

Also, I hate the 810 model. It's way, way too transparent to the point of being thin and harsh.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm starting to realize my favorite boost for the POD isn't any of the dirt boxes at all.

It's the parametric EQ. Set the highs at around 60% and the lows at around 45%, and crank the level (with the Freq and Q still at 50%) ALL the way up. It has a lot more cut than the Screamer or the Classic Distortion I was originally using, but without giving you a harsh-sounding attack the cranked Screamer or Classic Distortion would give, especially with the high strings.


----------



## lewis

Right Im wanting to get a Engl e530 tube Preamp to partner with the HD Pro (presumably 4cm?) and I also have the Torpedo CAB.

Can I use all this, will it work? and anyone have any good feedback on this pairing?.

(7 and 8 string player here)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It should work well. Just do the standard 4CM, and instead of using an amp, replace it with both the Engl + Torpedo connected together.


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It should work well. Just do the standard 4CM, and instead of using an amp, replace it with both the Engl + Torpedo connected together.



Jackpot!!! I was seriously hoping this would be the case!!!  thanks mate!!. Im 100% going to go this route now, live, for an all in 1 solution that doesnt requite a physical cab but yeah can use one thanks to the Preamps built in powercab If I need to live. 

You cant beat that tube tone mixed with modern digital effects


----------



## dhgrind

So i'm waiting on my podh500x to show up in the mail, does anyone have any death metal ect type patches they could recommend?


----------



## A-Branger

I know there are a few places from where you can get some grat patches for it, but does anyone knows if there a place from where I can get the computer screenshots of the patches?

Reason is, I have the FirehawkFX, so patches dont work. The Firehawk has its own cloud library where people can upload and share patches (its the same as the amplifire). But the patches are not that good, most of them are patches of the amplifire line (so no HD amps or FXs) and there are only a very few of the Firehawks, as I imagine the product is still "new" compared to the POD HD and the amount of people using them.

So basically I want to dial in some good metal sounds manually


----------



## swedishfish

A-Branger said:


> I know there are a few places from where you can get some grat patches for it, but does anyone knows if there a place from where I can get the computer screenshots of the patches?
> 
> Reason is, I have the FirehawkFX, so patches dont work. The Firehawk has its own cloud library where people can upload and share patches (its the same as the amplifire). But the patches are not that good, most of them are patches of the amplifire line (so no HD amps or FXs) and there are only a very few of the Firehawks, as I imagine the product is still "new" compared to the POD HD and the amount of people using them.
> 
> So basically I want to dial in some good metal sounds manually


You can downoad the Pod hd edit software and you can open the patches without having a pod. I did this and it allows you to see how people set up their patches.


----------



## A-Branger

swedishfish said:


> You can downoad the Pod hd edit software and you can open the patches without having a pod. I did this and it allows you to see how people set up their patches.



didnt though about that one, thanks


----------



## Chi

Woo! Nice being back here. Refined some of my guitar and bass patches recently, check it out!

https://soundcloud.com/niverlare/niverlare-roots-teaser-2016-ep

Everything's powered by my Pod HD bean, including my 6 string bass tuned to F#. Enjoy!


----------



## saminator

Chi said:


> Woo! Nice being back here. Refined some of my guitar and bass patches recently, check it out!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/niverlare/niverlare-roots-teaser-2016-ep
> 
> Everything's powered by my Pod HD bean, including my 6 string bass tuned to F#. Enjoy!



Damn, that bass is GROWLY.


----------



## Chi

saminator said:


> Damn, that bass is GROWLY.



That's what I was going for!


----------



## lewis

Chi said:


> Woo! Nice being back here. Refined some of my guitar and bass patches recently, check it out!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/niverlare/niverlare-roots-teaser-2016-ep
> 
> Everything's powered by my Pod HD bean, including my 6 string bass tuned to F#. Enjoy!



Man that bass tone is literally amazing. Best HD Pro bass tone ever!!!..


----------



## prozak

Damn dude, share that bass patch with us  Fantastique!


----------



## blubaruboxer

i got a hd500x a couple months ago and have been working on bass and guitar tones. 
https://soundcloud.com/singularis75/singularis-nyctophilia


----------



## Zulphur

I bought the metal pack and bass pack. Man, the peavey model sounds super great with a real cab and a power amp. The old x3 generetion amps are cool. The big bottom works great with my baritone in F tuning. The bass packs is awesome, just put a bit of distortion and you are set. I did a quick demo for my friends using the hd. I think i used the Smash and the Engl model. The track is kinda sepultura and stuff like that. 

https://soundcloud.com/jos-fco-germa-n-strange/demo-track-03

I have a zip file with the pacthes if anybody wants to give them a try.


----------



## Chi

Zulphur said:


> I bought the metal pack and bass pack. Man, the peavey model sounds super great with a real cab and a power amp. The old x3 generetion amps are cool. The big bottom works great with my baritone in F tuning. The bass packs is awesome, just put a bit of distortion and you are set. I did a quick demo for my friends using the hd. I think i used the Smash and the Engl model. The track is kinda sepultura and stuff like that.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jos-fco-germa-n-strange/demo-track-03
> 
> I have a zip file with the pacthes if anybody wants to give them a try.



I'd love to hear more of the bass pack! Got some bass only stuff?


----------



## XMetalcheFX

swedishfish said:


> You can downoad the Pod hd edit software and you can open the patches without having a pod. I did this and it allows you to see how people set up their patches.





HD Edit usually doesn't open unless you have a device connected....How did you accomplish this?


----------



## Rizzo

XMetalcheFX said:


> HD Edit usually doesn't open unless you have a device connected....How did you accomplish this?


Uhm, it just does actually. It will work in "offline mode".


----------



## dhgrind

Just got the pod in, loaded the KIR rhythm and lead patches, spectacular! This sounds close to my old axe fx. super glad I picked on up for quick recording and stuff when I cant crank the 50w + 2x12.


----------



## lewis

dhgrind said:


> Just got the pod in, loaded the *KIR rhythm and lead* patches, spectacular! This sounds close to my old axe fx. super glad I picked on up for quick recording and stuff when I cant crank the 50w + 2x12.



whats this?


----------



## dhgrind

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RA4f-90RedM

he lists the patch link in his description. They're a bit loud, or maybe just louder than all the other patches I worked with that were preloaded.


----------



## lewis

dhgrind said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RA4f-90RedM
> 
> he lists the patch link in his description. They're a bit loud, or maybe just louder than all the other patches I worked with that were preloaded.



ah nice thanks man  this sounds good


----------



## Chi

So I've decided to share the bass patch of my little EP teaser for you guys.

It's a pretty simple setup, and you'll need to tweak the tone to your own bass guitars, since mine has an 18V preamp and therefore quite a bit of output. 

It's also only the clean part of the tone you can hear in the clip. There's another track running in my DAW with a gritty, highpassed and mid-focused distortion to make things extra juicy.

I hope you guys can get some nice results with it, it takes quite a bit of tweaking to make your guitars and bass glue nicely.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/iyrdgld45z0tw4k/NiverlareBassClean.hbe?dl=0

Cheers! <3


----------



## Zulphur

Thanks Chi that tone rocks. 
Here is a track with the baritone in F# tuning using the old school big bottom for bass and gtr.

https://soundcloud.com/jos-fco-germa-n-strange/rgib6


----------



## Chi

Yessss. I'd really love to hear more of the big bottom in the HD series, still thinking about getting that amp pack.


----------



## CelestialWishDTC

I'm pretty sure my unit just died. It just went down while I was playing, and now when I turn it on, it just shows a blank screen, no logo or anything. I've tried all of the safe mode stuff, holding directional buttons etc, but absolutely nothing happened, just a black screen. Any ideas on how to fix it? I really love this unit and it's a huge shame if I can't trust it any more because of this.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I'm trying to nail this delay tone: https://youtu.be/9l64aDvWTvk

Any advice? I can't see to get it to sound right at all. I've never seriously messed with delay before so I'm struggling here


----------



## prozak

CelestialWishDTC said:


> I'm pretty sure my unit just died. It just went down while I was playing, and now when I turn it on, it just shows a blank screen, no logo or anything. I've tried all of the safe mode stuff, holding directional buttons etc, but absolutely nothing happened, just a black screen. Any ideas on how to fix it? I really love this unit and it's a huge shame if I can't trust it any more because of this.



Are the LED lights on? I mean is there any power in the unit when you turn it on?


----------



## jeremyb

wannabguitarist said:


> I'm trying to nail this delay tone: https://youtu.be/9l64aDvWTvk
> 
> Any advice? I can't see to get it to sound right at all. I've never seriously messed with delay before so I'm struggling here



Sounds like a slightly modulated digital delay, dotted eights perhaps? into a clean amp, tap in the right tempo and go for it.


----------



## XMetalcheFX

Rizzo said:


> Uhm, it just does actually. It will work in "offline mode".


----------



## Electric Wizard

wannabguitarist said:


> I'm trying to nail this delay tone: https://youtu.be/9l64aDvWTvk
> 
> Any advice? I can't see to get it to sound right at all. I've never seriously messed with delay before so I'm struggling here


Turn the repeats down so you only get one, and turn the volume up so it's close to your playing. The rest is just technique with playing on time and keeping things muted so that the delay is coming in between every note you play. I think the rest of the tone is just starting with a dark sound and then lowering the treble on the delay a bit more.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Hey guys,

I hope you can share your views on the following:

The last few days I have been pondering on using pedals in the POD's fx loop, to free up blocks in my patches, get a bit more of a 'real' rig feeling. All my metal patches start noise gate-boost-compressor-noise gate. I might be able to just take these all out of the patch by using pedal equivalents. I might even slap in a 1u 15 band EQ rack unit in my empty slot of my power amp case, to replace all the EQ's I have in my patch.

To be perfectly honest, I love the POD but I grew sick of having to tweak around with so many minute digital factors to get a decent sound out of it. I usually put in two or three EQ's in a patch, who does this with a proper real amp, right?

Now I'm wondering, will using pedals affect the sound more positively, or make it easier to set up good sounds?


----------



## blubaruboxer

working on my bass tone:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/singularis75/project-53[/SC]


----------



## kirillounce

So i've tried meambobbo's Scar Symmetry tone for this cover and imo it works really well



Definitly will try this in my own mixes, thank you for your work, meambobbo!


----------



## EdgeCrusher

Who all here uses the Pod HD into a power amp and cab? I just listed my 6505+ combo and EVH 5150 III 50 watt head for sale on Craigslist after weeks of A/B'ing with my HD500 as the preamp vs the real amps, as well as the 4 cable method. I've found that the Soldano model sounds very close the 5150 III sound, and running dual amps in stereo sounds really good too, so I'm looking to pick up a stereo poweramp to use instead of my real amps. 

I know a quality tube poweramp like the Mesa 2:100 or 2:50 would sound the best, but something like the Rocktron Velocity would be great just to save weight and tube costs. What's everybody's experience using a solid state poweramp vs tube? Would I be disappointed in the sound without tubes if I'm used to that sound? I'm mainly a bedroom player, but would like to have a rig that can keep up with a drummer if needed. 

Also, are people using the preamp only sims using a solid state poweramp? I know the Velocity has resonance and presence controls (which have been key to getting a good tone using the HD500 into my Peavey and EVH), but for a more neutral poweramp like the Matrix, I'm guessing it might sound better to use the full sim in the Pod? 

Just curious to hear about anyone's experiences.


----------



## buriedoutback

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I hope you can share your views on the following:
> 
> The last few days I have been pondering on using pedals in the POD's fx loop, to free up blocks in my patches, get a bit more of a 'real' rig feeling. All my metal patches start noise gate-boost-compressor-noise gate. I might be able to just take these all out of the patch by using pedal equivalents. I might even slap in a 1u 15 band EQ rack unit in my empty slot of my power amp case, to replace all the EQ's I have in my patch.
> 
> To be perfectly honest, I love the POD but I grew sick of having to tweak around with so many minute digital factors to get a decent sound out of it. I usually put in two or three EQ's in a patch, who does this with a proper real amp, right?
> 
> Now I'm wondering, will using pedals affect the sound more positively, or make it easier to set up good sounds?



Line 6 HD500 user here.
For a little while I was adding my chorus pedal into the FX loop and running my lofi pedal between the hd500 and my poweramp to free up resources.
While I enjoyed the 'better' sounds of my preferred chorus pedal, and 'better' sounds of my lofi pedal (over what I could create) ... It really cluttered up the whole area. I had to run power to both pedals. I needed and an extra patch cord for the lofi pedal. I had to use 2 shorty cables to hook the chorus into the FX loop. The pedal would have to either sit on top of the display screen of the hd500, or stick out in front and be in the way. It took extra time to route everything when I was setting up for a show.
In the end, I went back to using the line 6 chorus and making a lofi effect for simplicity of setup, and simplicity of using the buttons on the pedal board.
YMMV
I used to have a 3 patches that were identical, except I'd have a different effect 'pedal' in each one. So instead of 3 effects 'pedals' in 1 patch, I had 1 in each patch. It worked ok aside from having to remember with patch had which effect. There is also the slight delay in patch changes that you could hear if you didn't have a pause in the song that you could change patches in... If you're talking noise gates and eqs for your tone, this wouldn't really work.


----------



## lewis

buriedoutback said:


> Line 6 HD500 user here.
> For a little while I was adding my chorus pedal into the FX loop and running my lofi pedal between the hd500 and my poweramp to free up resources.
> While I enjoyed the 'better' sounds of my preferred chorus pedal, and 'better' sounds of my lofi pedal (over what I could create) ... It really cluttered up the whole area. I had to run power to both pedals. I needed and an extra patch cord for the lofi pedal. I had to use 2 shorty cables to hook the chorus into the FX loop. The pedal would have to either sit on top of the display screen of the hd500, or stick out in front and be in the way. It took extra time to route everything when I was setting up for a show.
> In the end, I went back to using the line 6 chorus and making a lofi effect for simplicity of setup, and simplicity of using the buttons on the pedal board.
> YMMV
> I used to have a 3 patches that were identical, except I'd have a different effect 'pedal' in each one. So instead of 3 effects 'pedals' in 1 patch, I had 1 in each patch. It worked ok aside from having to remember with patch had which effect. There is also the slight delay in patch changes that you could hear if you didn't have a pause in the song that you could change patches in... If you're talking noise gates and eqs for your tone, this wouldn't really work.



I thought I might wade into this too.

I have the HD Pro rack. And still want to use pedals/EQ like the OP. Being as I have a rack setup, I find it quite easy to have a sliding drawer at the bottom for all my pedals. To free up yet more DSP for patches I dont use the line 6 Cabs and Mics and instead connect it to a Torpedo CAB for external IRs.

I have a 15band rack EQ also. The plan for me is to get a T Rex Chameleon and have that power the Torpedo CAB pedal, a OD infront, possibly a real noise gate and the Shure Wireless guitar system. (The receiver is pedal sized)

In this instance I find it probably easier and less cluttered than going the HD500 route and try to do all of this setup in a pedal board. I might even long term get a ENGL Preamp and only use the Pod for effects instead.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

EdgeCrusher said:


> Who all here uses the Pod HD into a power amp and cab? I just listed my 6505+ combo and EVH 5150 III 50 watt head for sale on Craigslist after weeks of A/B'ing with my HD500 as the preamp vs the real amps, as well as the 4 cable method. I've found that the Soldano model sounds very close the 5150 III sound, and running dual amps in stereo sounds really good too, so I'm looking to pick up a stereo poweramp to use instead of my real amps.
> 
> I know a quality tube poweramp like the Mesa 2:100 or 2:50 would sound the best, but something like the Rocktron Velocity would be great just to save weight and tube costs. What's everybody's experience using a solid state poweramp vs tube? Would I be disappointed in the sound without tubes if I'm used to that sound? I'm mainly a bedroom player, but would like to have a rig that can keep up with a drummer if needed.
> 
> Also, are people using the preamp only sims using a solid state poweramp? I know the Velocity has resonance and presence controls (which have been key to getting a good tone using the HD500 into my Peavey and EVH), but for a more neutral poweramp like the Matrix, I'm guessing it might sound better to use the full sim in the Pod?
> 
> Just curious to hear about anyone's experiences.



Screw the velocity, get a Matrix gt800fx, it's hella loud if you need it to be and it has a full warm feeling to it imo. EQ tricks on your power amp kind of defeats the purpose of it being a power amp, you can tweak EQ in your POD.

Your POD simulates a tube amp, the matrix will let it growl like a monster. A tube power amp is also not very practical when using at home, unless you attenuate the .... out of it.


----------



## schwiz

*How do you record with your POD HD Pro?*

I recently had a short discussion with another forum user about recording your POD HD Pro tone, as well as a DI Signal, all at once in your DAW. It was very helpful.

I'm curious now as to how you are recording POD tones, as well as DI signals into your DAW?

I've been pondering the idea of this setup and am not sure if its the most efficient: Guitar -> POD HD Pro -> Stereo Output to Scarlett (SPDIF) -> Dry Out to Scarlett (instrument cable) -> Scarlett Stereo Output to studio monitors -> Scarlett hooked up USB. From there I would setup 2 separate tracks in my DAW. One for the POD tone, and one for the DI signal.

How does this compare to your setup?

Another thing that I've been pondering is that I really like the amp sims on the POD, but I don't really like the cabs. What's a good way to record the POD tone (minus the cab) and the DI track, but allow the sound being monitored to include a cab?

Share your setup!


----------



## lewis

so today at practice im going to try a new hd pro setup approach. (been using the kemper so far)

today the plan will be:

guitar > 
VFE focus > 
(Maybe noise gate) > 
HD Pro > 
dual amp patch blended like 25%-50% L & R whichever sounds better. (Probably the engl pre with either another one the same or the other one treadplate pre) > 
Torpedo CAB in the Efx loop for IRs >
15 band rack eq >
PA

guna rely on the torpedo for poweramp simulation and the focus is an amazing tone shaping feature.

Lead tone will be the soldano with a ping pong delay.
Long term im going to add the Engl E530 for my tones and just use pod for fx

will post how i get on later


----------



## cemges

Is there a verdict on HD300? I am looking to get one, all I need is one good high gain amp model, one good classic marshall sound, and one good clean tone, eq and delay for leads. I'll occasionally use volume pedal, and I would love to be able to add a gain / volume cut before amp so I don't need to deal with volume knob for my EMG 57/66. Oh and I'll use it standalone with a speaker / headphones or as interface for my pc most of the time.


----------



## pastanator

I like my hd300. It definitely sounds better with third party impulses, but stock there's some cool sounds in there as well


----------



## Pan3optic3on

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/riffages-3[/SC]

Who said the HD was ....? Been ....ing around with BiAS, Amplitube and Poulin for 8 months. Pop the HD back in and bingo, all is well.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

So I've always owned tube amps throughout my 12 or so years of guitar playing. I'm thinking about, for the sake of reliability and the multitude of tones, buying a line 6 pod hd pro x rackmountable effects processor. I have a few super noob questions about this unit that I hope some of you guys/gals will be able to help me out with. Here they are:

1. I have a 1x12 cabinet I really like. Can I use the pod like an amp head and play through the cabinet with it?

2. People rave about fractal's axefx stuff. I've, on numerous trips to guitar center, found that the tones out of a line6 spider to be pretty convincing. How does the rackmountable pod compare? Am I going to notice a huge difference from my orange tube amp? 

Any other bits of advice from experienced amp modeler/effects processor users would be appreciated a lot.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

TheUnvanquished said:


> 1. I have a 1x12 cabinet I really like. Can I use the pod like an amp head and play through the cabinet with it?



Only if you plug the pod into a power amp first, then the power amp into the cabinet. The power amp will color your tone to varying degrees from barely at all (good solid state amp) to lots (tube power -warmth, bounce, etc). The power amp can be anything from a hifi receiver to a pedal power amp like an EH magnum 44 or a mesa 50/50. or even the power section of your amp head if it has an FX loop. Bottom line: The pod cannot power a speaker cabinet by itself - it needs a power amp to amplify the signal.



TheUnvanquished said:


> 2. People rave about fractal's axefx stuff. I've, on numerous trips to guitar center, found that the tones out of a line6 spider to be pretty convincing. How does the rackmountable pod compare? Am I going to notice a huge difference from my orange tube amp?



I've never had an Axe, but from other users i've been told (and also heard their Axe setups live) that running the Pod as FRFR - which means using the speaker models and power amp models into a neutral power setup like a PA - the Axe will destroy the Pod. But running the Pod into tube power and a good cabinet and using the pod mainly as a preamp (no cab or power modeling), the Pod can hang. I knew a guy that ran his Axe like this through a carvin tube power amp and our sounds were comparable from a quality standpoint. This is how i use my pod HD pro and am very happy with it - enough to put an end (mostly) to amp whoring at least!


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Gotcha about the power amp. Thanks for the help. I know this stuff is basic, but I really didn't know...


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

TheUnvanquished said:


> Gotcha about the power amp. Thanks for the help. I know this stuff is basic, but I really didn't know...



It's all good man . much better to ask than act like you know and come back posting "Hey guys, there is smoke coming from....."


----------



## Pan3optic3on

buriedoutback said:


> Line 6 HD500 user here.
> For a little while I was adding my chorus pedal into the FX loop and running my lofi pedal between the hd500 and my poweramp to free up resources.
> While I enjoyed the 'better' sounds of my preferred chorus pedal, and 'better' sounds of my lofi pedal (over what I could create) ... It really cluttered up the whole area. I had to run power to both pedals. I needed and an extra patch cord for the lofi pedal. I had to use 2 shorty cables to hook the chorus into the FX loop. The pedal would have to either sit on top of the display screen of the hd500, or stick out in front and be in the way. It took extra time to route everything when I was setting up for a show.
> In the end, I went back to using the line 6 chorus and making a lofi effect for simplicity of setup, and simplicity of using the buttons on the pedal board.
> YMMV
> I used to have a 3 patches that were identical, except I'd have a different effect 'pedal' in each one. So instead of 3 effects 'pedals' in 1 patch, I had 1 in each patch. It worked ok aside from having to remember with patch had which effect. There is also the slight delay in patch changes that you could hear if you didn't have a pause in the song that you could change patches in... If you're talking noise gates and eqs for your tone, this wouldn't really work.



The patch change delay on effects processors has always been something that has annoyed me over the years. The PodHD was a major improvement on the others I have used but its still not perfect.

What I tend to do is stick to one patch with the effects I need and assign FS1/2/3/4 to a effects pedal or switch to the other mode to use all 8. However, switching between clean channels is where the problem comes in.

Realistically, if you have your own sound then you should stick to the same cabinet(s) in the chain. That way you can switch between a clean amp and overdriven amp using the split stereo. I haven't tried this but I'm sure it is a possibility but at least it keeps everything in one patch. Of course running through a real speaker you wouldn't need the cabinet sims on.

As far as remembering which effect is assigned to what pedal, I tend to set the effects in line of where they they fit best in a signal chain.

For example from first to last:

Noise gate/Compressor/wah
All types of boost/overdrive/fuzz/distortions
EQ (One the PODHD the Mid-eq sits nicely here for heavy stuff)
Flanger, modulation

Chorus, Delay and Reverb always come last but that is my own personal opinion. Chorus specifically can sound stunning at the end of the chain or dirty in the front.

I used to have a EH Small clone which is by far the sweetest chorus I've used and worked great with the HD. The chorus on the HD isn't so bad but it does better on the delays and reverbs imo.

Unfortunately, the HD500 comes with it's limitations and DSP usage with the latter an improvement on the 500x.


----------



## kkaramazov

Hey guys, long time lurker here. Recently I got a Torpedo cab, a great little machine. It's definitely a huge reason why I'll be keeping my POD. It makes huge difference even bigger than a regular IR.

Here's a little test I did. If anyone's interested, I'll post some settings.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/krasimir-karamazov/sad-but-true-quick-test[/SC]

Cheers!


----------



## jeremyb

EdgeCrusher said:


> Who all here uses the Pod HD into a power amp and cab? I just listed my 6505+ combo and EVH 5150 III 50 watt head for sale on Craigslist after weeks of A/B'ing with my HD500 as the preamp vs the real amps, as well as the 4 cable method. I've found that the Soldano model sounds very close the 5150 III sound, and running dual amps in stereo sounds really good too, so I'm looking to pick up a stereo poweramp to use instead of my real amps.
> 
> I know a quality tube poweramp like the Mesa 2:100 or 2:50 would sound the best, but something like the Rocktron Velocity would be great just to save weight and tube costs. What's everybody's experience using a solid state poweramp vs tube? Would I be disappointed in the sound without tubes if I'm used to that sound? I'm mainly a bedroom player, but would like to have a rig that can keep up with a drummer if needed.
> 
> Also, are people using the preamp only sims using a solid state poweramp? I know the Velocity has resonance and presence controls (which have been key to getting a good tone using the HD500 into my Peavey and EVH), but for a more neutral poweramp like the Matrix, I'm guessing it might sound better to use the full sim in the Pod?
> 
> Just curious to hear about anyone's experiences.



I went full FRFR with a line 6 stagesource L2T and love it, so portable and sounds great! 

With a poweramp tho' I'd still be tempted to use the full amp models, the preamp ones sound a but thin IMHO


----------



## cemges

Got my hands on hd300. Now how do I make it not sound like a fart machine with my speaker from heaphone jack?

Edit: Nvm I managed it. Damn this thing sounds good. Also not having sustain cut issues with noise gat which is nice. Metal amp models, especially fireball is really good.


----------



## lewis

to be honest, having owned and used the HD Pro for a few years...nothing comes close to Tube tone. Its effects are awesome no doubt, but its amp simulation and sounds leave alot to be desired. Ive just picked up a tube preamp rack (1U) to partner with the HD Pro because its amp sounds are really bad. At least in my experience.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

lewis said:


> to be honest, having owned and used the HD Pro for a few years...nothing comes close to Tube tone. Its effects are awesome no doubt, but its amp simulation and sounds leave alot to be desired. Ive just picked up a tube preamp rack (1U) to partner with the HD Pro because its amp sounds are really bad. At least in my experience.



A user on here Alice AKW pointed out that the POD HD is a brilliant unit if you know what you are doing. It has a lot of perimeters in every section (some I think un-nessasary and troublesome) but the main problem is that if you are new to effects units it can take a long time to figure out how to EQ it correctly.

The cabinet sims have always been an issue for many people that use them but it is a great learning tool for those wanting to learn and understand good EQing. Something that forces you to think about each aspect of the chain can't be bad thing. 

I agree that the HD lacks in the tube area however considering the price you pay for a HD500 and is by no means any sort of Kemper or Axe FX but get what you pay for.


----------



## lewis

Pan3optic3on said:


> A user on here Alice AKW pointed out that the POD HD is a brilliant unit if you know what you are doing. It has a lot of perimeters in every section (some I think un-nessasary and troublesome) but the main problem is that if you are new to effects units it can take a long time to figure out how to EQ it correctly.
> 
> The cabinet sims have always been an issue for many people that use them but it is a great learning tool for those wanting to learn and understand good EQing. Something that forces you to think about each aspect of the chain can't be bad thing.
> 
> I agree that the HD lacks in the tube area however considering the price you pay for a HD500 and is by no means any sort of Kemper or Axe FX but get what you pay for.


I was never relying on the stock cabs as I bought the Torpedo CAB to partner with it and Im no novice when it comes to eq'ing the pod in both global eq parameters, and using EQ blocks inside the patch. EQing out the boxiness, the 4k fizz etc. But for example, if you compare the amp sims to the FREE Vsts, the POD falls flat to either them based on my extensive comparisons (using the same cab IR sounds).

Its odd. Yes it will do a job but there are better solutions these days and some of them are free. I feel like Im getting the best out of it now by playing to its strenghts, i.e using its awesome effects (lets face it the HDs effects are brilliant!!!!) using the Torpedo CAB for IRs, and a tube Preamp


----------



## Charlez

Just wanted to say that I recently tried my POD HD 500x with a Rocktron Velocity 300 and it sounded amazing with these settings if anybody else wants to try it out:

Combo Front
Focus: 100hz
Lows: Flat
Highs: Flat

Also tried it through the power amp section of a Jet City amp and sounded pretty good too. With these settings the weird annoying high end gets rounded out and sounds fatter overall. Sounded best with the Velocity power amp, though. 

The "Reactance" knob on the Velocity 300 is great. Gives it that fatness, and in my opinion, the "amp feel" that is lacking from the POD.


----------



## lewis

Charlez said:


> Just wanted to say that I recently tried my POD HD 500x with a Rocktron Velocity 300 and it sounded amazing with these settings if anybody else wants to try it out:
> 
> Combo Front
> Focus: 100hz
> Lows: Flat
> Highs: Flat
> 
> Also tried it through the power amp section of a Jet City amp and sounded pretty good too. With these settings the weird annoying high end gets rounded out and sounds fatter overall. Sounded best with the Velocity power amp, though.
> 
> The "Reactance" knob on the Velocity 300 is great. Gives it that fatness, and in my opinion, the "amp feel" that is lacking from the POD.



I defo agree with this /\ works great with a poweramp.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

lewis said:


> I was never relying on the stock cabs as I bought the Torpedo CAB to partner with it and Im no novice when it comes to eq'ing the pod in both global eq parameters, and using EQ blocks inside the patch. EQing out the boxiness, the 4k fizz etc. But for example, if you compare the amp sims to the FREE Vsts, the POD falls flat to either them based on my extensive comparisons (using the same cab IR sounds).
> 
> Its odd. Yes it will do a job but there are better solutions these days and some of them are free. I feel like Im getting the best out of it now by playing to its strenghts, i.e using its awesome effects (lets face it the HDs effects are brilliant!!!!) using the Torpedo CAB for IRs, and a tube Preamp



Which free VSTs do you use? Ive tried ampitube, lepou and a few others. The catharsis impulses are the best Ive come across used with the HD but I have had trouble getting the amp sounds to sound right. Thu jsut dont seem to respond like an amp where the tube tones just sit there. The amplitube ones end up sounding to wide and just dont have the same feel as a proper effects unit. 

I listened to Ola Englands Feared song featuring the apmplitube Mark IV head with the ignite screamer pedal and it sounded incredible but just couldnt get the same results.

Probably just my novice mixing and use of plugins.

I use the Two notes Wall of Sound plugins for bass. In all fairness they sound great with the samsamp softamp plugin. For a plugin it does capture a tube tone but I havent experimented with it enough yet.


----------



## lewis

Pan3optic3on said:


> Which free VSTs do you use? Ive tried ampitube, lepou and a few others. The catharsis impulses are the best Ive come across used with the HD but I have had trouble getting the amp sounds to sound right. Thu jsut dont seem to respond like an amp where the tube tones just sit there. The amplitube ones end up sounding to wide and just dont have the same feel as a proper effects unit.
> 
> I listened to Ola Englands Feared song featuring the apmplitube Mark IV head with the ignite screamer pedal and it sounded incredible but just couldnt get the same results.
> 
> Probably just my novice mixing and use of plugins.
> 
> I use the Two notes Wall of Sound plugins for bass. In all fairness they sound great with the samsamp softamp plugin. For a plugin it does capture a tube tone but I havent experimented with it enough yet.


I am just using the the same plugins you mention including the Wall of Sound and I own the CAB too. I genuinely find they get you closer right away to a Mic'd tube amp than the Pod Amp sims do for some reason. At least in my experience.

and yeah Ola's makes everything sound epic somehow.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

lewis said:


> I am just using the the same plugins you mention including the Wall of Sound and I own the CAB too. I genuinely find they get you closer right away to a Mic'd tube amp than the Pod Amp sims do for some reason. At least in my experience.
> 
> and yeah Ola's makes everything sound epic somehow.



Yep, I tested the trial of the amplitube Mark IV against Olas test with the Ignite screamer and it did sound beasty, not so with other screamers. Although the Mark IV is a great amp its just not me. I prefered the Engl Powerball but the EQ on it is weird.

Coming from a background of starting off with solid state amps Marshalls there is a quality about some of them that I like. That being ultra responsive without any sage. But you do lose that richness. This is what the HD reminds me of.


----------



## Rizzo

Guys, I have an HD500.
I was thinking, if I were to buy a DI box, is there an effective routing to end up with the possibility of proper reamping? I obviously mean through the Pod itself, not anything else.


----------



## Metropolis

Charlez said:


> Just wanted to say that I recently tried my POD HD 500x with a Rocktron Velocity 300 and it sounded amazing with these settings if anybody else wants to try it out:
> 
> Combo Front
> Focus: 100hz
> Lows: Flat
> Highs: Flat
> 
> Also tried it through the power amp section of a Jet City amp and sounded pretty good too. With these settings the weird annoying high end gets rounded out and sounds fatter overall. Sounded best with the Velocity power amp, though.
> 
> The "Reactance" knob on the Velocity 300 is great. Gives it that fatness, and in my opinion, the "amp feel" that is lacking from the POD.



Best advice I've seen here in a long time. Went to our rehearsal room, tweaked like an hour and boom. Sounded very good when using preamp models. Did you use preamps or full versions?

To be precise I used a Treadplate preamp in HD 500X, through Harley Benton GPA-400 and Engl Standard 4x12'' cab. Nice modern metal tone with guitar tuned in drop-C.


----------



## Charlez

Metropolis said:


> Best advice I've seen here in a long time. Went to our rehearsal room, tweaked like an hour and boom. Sounded very good when using preamp models. Did you use preamps or full versions?
> 
> To be precise I used a Treadplate preamp in HD 500X, through Harley Benton GPA-400 and Engl Standard 4x12'' cab. Nice modern metal tone with guitar tuned in drop-C.



Awesome. Glad to hear it worked for you too. I haven't tried with the pre models yet, I used the full versions. Gotta try those pre versions too, it makes sense.


----------



## Metropolis

Charlez said:


> Awesome. Glad to hear it worked for you too. I haven't tried with the pre models yet, I used the full versions. Gotta try those pre versions too, it makes sense.



Now it had real amp feeling, with full models not so. Weird and way too compressed. Modeling pre and power amp, then stacking everything to another power amp would not sound good. It's just how it works, maybe too many gain stages or something.


----------



## saminator

I just recently got a Mesa Boogie Fifty/Fifty. Using the POD's preamp models into that thing is pretty great.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I made a quick demo of my Hammond and Edge of Space presets:

https://soundcloud.com/experiments-1/pod-hd500x-organ-and-synth-patch-demo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Line 6 POD HD500X Guitar Multi-Effects Processor | Musician&#39;s Friend

The HD500X is on sale on MF. $75 off ($425.) 

And the Pro X is on sale as well. $100 off ($600).

Line 6 POD HD Pro X Guitar Multi Effects | Musician&#39;s Friend

Are they finally being discontinued?


----------



## marcwormjim

It isn't Line 6's style to discontinue a POD until after a POD at the same price-point has replaced it. 

That we never got an HD-series POD with sufficient DSP to use two full amp models with eight DSP-intensive effects (as was controversially believed would be the case with the X-revision) is one of many reasons I've mostly written them off. I'm sure the Helix is a fine unit, but I can't overlook the colorful/crackable glass displays and other non-essential "features" there as a push-up bra to justify the "pro" price point it was engineered for. 

I'm sure it and their low-wattage, iOS-programmable bluetooth amps you can play from your toilet have their markets, but I'm of the opinion that Line 6 has consciously chosen to ignore all-in-one functionality and the budgets of their consumer base in favor of gimmicks and punching above their weight to compete with brands outside their market (Fractal, Kemper, etc.).

Admittedly, I backed the wrong horse in investing in Positive Grid's promises. But their growth strategy of falling on their face at every opportunity hasn't been enough to push me toward a Helix in this generation.

That said, I'm always open to being won back.


----------



## sami50000

marcwormjim said:


> It isn't Line 6's style to discontinue a POD until after a POD at the same price-point has replaced it.
> 
> That we never got an HD-series POD with sufficient DSP to use two full amp models with eight DSP-intensive effects (as was controversially believed would be the case with the X-revision) is one of many reasons I've mostly written them off. I'm sure the Helix is a fine unit, but I can't overlook the colorful/crackable glass displays and other non-essential "features" there as a push-up bra to justify the "pro" price point it was engineered for.
> 
> I'm sure it and their low-wattage, iOS-programmable bluetooth amps you can play from your toilet have their markets, but I'm of the opinion that Line 6 has consciously chosen to ignore all-in-one functionality and the budgets of their consumer base in favor of gimmicks and punching above their weight to compete with brands outside their market (Fractal, Kemper, etc.).
> 
> Admittedly, I backed the wrong horse in investing in Positive Grid's promises. But their growth strategy of falling on their face at every opportunity hasn't been enough to push me toward a Helix in this generation.
> 
> That said, I'm always open to being won back.



To me, the Helix basically sounded (and still sounds) like Line6 took all the criticisms of the POD HD series, fixed everything or almost everything, threw it all in a nice expensive looking box and hiked up the price almost a thousand dollars. I'm sure the Helix is good but so many of the things that are "new" on it are just things that should have arguably been fixed or included on the POD HD in the first place, which is why to me the Helix feels like POD HD 2.0 just in a flashy new box. I'll say that I have never played through one (lol) but nothing I have heard online has particularly convinced me of it's capability. Very little of what I heard honestly sounds better than what you can achieve with the POD and some 3rd party IR's. It certainly doesn't help that the amp and effects list is considerably similar within the two units as well. The way Line6 treated the POD HD and the updates regarding it, including the final amp model packs kind of left a sour taste in my mouth overall. 

Also, what do you mean by backing the wrong horse with Positive Grid?


----------



## tripguitar

whats up POD heads.

If I may, I would like to take a moment to speak about tone with abstract words.

Lets just imagine for a moment that you were crafting a modern metal tone built for clarity and punch, and you decided that the high end sounded too much like a *KTHENG *and not enough like a *SH**C**WENG* (maybe you could say that it sounds chopped up and jagged rather than smooth).

what parameters would you reach for in order to smooth out this ugly top end?

thanks!!


----------



## jeremyb

Are you using the built in cab sims? try turning the cab resonance right down to almost nothing, and crank the presence on the amps eq, the presence seems to act more like a high frequency goodness adder


----------



## marcwormjim

sami50000 said:


> Also, what do you mean by backing the wrong horse with Positive Grid?



I invested in an iOS rig with PG apps before PG had proven themselves worthwhile. It does the job, but could do a better one in different hands.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

I've been using my Pod HD Pro + Power amp rig that I gigged with as a guitarist for a few years as a bass rig now in band, It works great! The only difference is i'm using a couple bass cabs (1x15 + 2x10 low end brands). 

I'm finding the first couple Fender pre-amp models to be favorite for bass - the same models i preferred for clean guitar really. I still have a bit of tweaking to do on my tones at practice, but getting there. It feels good knowing the money I spent on the Pod HD has gone so far. It was worth the lack of tap dancing at gigs by itself, but now as a bass rig i'm stoked at it's versatility.


----------



## Pweaks

So I'm planning to run the HD 500 through a power amp and a cab. I've read some good things about the Rocktron Velocity 300 and will probably order that from Thomann but I can't decide on a cab. Is there anyone who is using the Rocktron 300 with the pod HD and could give some options?


----------



## Metropolis

Pweaks said:


> So I'm planning to run the HD 500 through a power amp and a cab. I've read some good things about the Rocktron Velocity 300 and will probably order that from Thomann but I can't decide on a cab. Is there anyone who is using the Rocktron 300 with the pod HD and could give some options?



Something that you would use with a real amp. I have Harley Benton GPA-400 wich is kind of Rocktron Velocity copy. That goes to Engl Standard slanted cabinet with Celestion V30 & V60 speakers. Tight sounding and smooth top end, taming little bit of that digital fizz. Make sure you use pre-amp models in HD500 and disable cab simulations. But overall you can't go wrong with Engl, Mesa or higher end Marshalls. What's your budget by the way?


----------



## Pweaks

Metropolis said:


> What's your budget by the way?


I'd like to keep it at 1000 max. Would a 2x12 handle the Rocktron or should I just look into the 4x12's?


----------



## Metropolis

Pweaks said:


> I'd like to keep it at 1000 max. Would a 2x12 handle the Rocktron or should I just look into the 4x12's?



If you're planning to use it in a band, definetly 4x12''. Most of them will handle 300 watts almost at full volume.


----------



## blubaruboxer

just finished this song. all guitars and bass were done with my hd500x.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/singularis75/singularis-panacea[/SC]


----------



## Pweaks

Metropolis said:


> If you're planning to use it in a band, definetly 4x12''. Most of them will handle 300 watts almost at full volume.



Alright, I appreciate the help!


----------



## MrWulf

Hey guys, I'm debating whether or not I should join in and buy one of Line 6's Pod, particularly the Pod HD Pro one (or the X version). I'm mainly playing metal, but I also play bass and like the widest range of tone possibilities and maximum versatility from bedroom to gig. How's the quality of the thing? And what about the quality of the sound and Line 6's patches? I'm interested in the thing but turned off by my previous experience with Line 6 and also the fact that they nickel and diming with their amp model.


----------



## Noxon

MrWulf said:


> Hey guys, I'm debating whether or not I should join in and buy one of Line 6's Pod, particularly the Pod HD Pro one (or the X version). I'm mainly playing metal, but I also play bass and like the widest range of tone possibilities and maximum versatility from bedroom to gig. How's the quality of the thing? And what about the quality of the sound and Line 6's patches? I'm interested in the thing but turned off by my previous experience with Line 6 and also the fact that they nickel and diming with their amp model.



Hey man, I will try to answer your questions. I just picked up the Pro X about a month and a half ago after being somewhat sketchy about the purchase myself.

The build quality is pretty good. The unit itself is solid. It has some sort of metal housing and face plate. The knobs don't feel cheap (except the preset control knob, but only because it is a thumbwheel you can also push in on). Overall though, it seems like it would be roadworthy. I don't play live anymore, but I wouldn't hesitate to take it out and gig with it in a rack. It also has a ton of I/O options.

I am probably going to catch a whole mess of sh_i_t for this, but as far as sound quality, it is honestly not that bad...if you are willing to tweak a little bit. Getting ones that sound good by themselves is easy. It is very gratifying to fire up the Big Bottom or the the ultra chunky Engl cab sim it has and just chug your balls off. However, getting a tone that works in the mix can be tricky, but if you are willing to spend them time and learn the unit and deep editing parameters, getting good, useable tones is totally possible. Is it an Axe Fx? No, but as long as you don't expect it to be a Axe or KPA (it is a third of the price, after all ) and take it for what it is, you should be happy with it as a whole.

Without buying the model packs, it will only come with one bass amp sim that is just kind of an 80Hz muddy nightmare. If you do buy the upgraded model packs (I did, I don't regret it). There is a very nice GK that sounds good for metal, and I have heard guys get righteous bass tones out of some of the Fender blackface combo amp and pre amp sims as weird as that may sound.

Regarding the nickel and diming, they have the new HD model packs separately for like, $59 bucks each or, you can spend $99 and get everything. The metal pack, the vintage/boutique pack, the bass pack, etc. You mentioned that you wanted max versatility and that would be a way to get it. Maybe check the classifieds here and you may be able to find one with the new HD models already on it. Ive seen them in there for $400-$500. Sometimes with the foot controller included.

Edit: Also, check this out:

MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Contents 

It is basically the "go to guide" when it comes to the Pod HD 500X/Pro X. It is was written for the HD500 (I think), but the newer 500x/Pro x (the "x" on the newer units just means one more DSP block. Other than that they are identical to the 500/Pro) are almost the same unit, one just being rack mountable, so it still applies. A member here named MeAmBobbo so awesomely took the time to put this guide together and it will basically tell you everything you want/need to know about the Pod HD series. It is a few years old, so it it doesn't have info on the new amp sims etc, but the info is still gold.


----------



## MrWulf

Hey man, thanks for the replies. That's really helpful. I'm debating between the Eleven Rack, the Pod HD Pro and the Laney Ironheart IRT Studio (possibly throw in the damn 6505MH too but I hate the fact that everyone and their grandma has it too). The Eleven Rack seems nice and I've seen some people coaxed out some nice tones out of it, but from what I've seen Avid isn't really supporting that anymore. Laney/6505MH is alright and more gig-ready but I also record bass too so it is not a good solution. That leave only the Pod HD Pro, really. 

Although, just one quick last question: so what's the difference between the X and the normal one? Just one more block of effects or what?


----------



## Noxon

MrWulf said:


> Although, just one quick last question: so what's the difference between the X and the normal one? Just one more block of effects or what?



Exactly. You get one more block of DSP for effects. It is more "memory" so to speak. Other than that one block the Pro/Pro X and HD 500/HD500X are identical.


----------



## that short guy

I haven't posted or even been on SSO in what feels like a few months now (after a quick check it's been 3) but I've been working on a few songs. I recently just finished this one and besides the drums it's 100% my POD HD. No 3rd party IR's or any of that jazz.

The main rhythm and lead tones are my normal tone that I posted ages ago, but the sligtly broken up tone, vovals, and bass tone are fairly new ones that I've been reworking. 

Let me know what you think of the tones

https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/this-is-who-i-am

I've been tempted to buy a Helix but I think it's just cause it has that "new/shiny feel to it" I'm fairly satisfied with the tones I can get from my POD. 

anyway hope you enjoy


----------



## Liam77

Hi everyone, I've been reading/lurking for ages, thought I better post something! I have thoroughly enjoyed this thread and all of the great music and sounds everyone has posted. Here is my first attempt at recording using the HD500x. 

https://soundcloud.com/mendelsmachines/slappy-the-dummy

All sounds are from the HD500x and Logic.


----------



## prozak

that short guy said:


> I haven't posted or even been on SSO in what feels like a few months now (after a quick check it's been 3) but I've been working on a few songs. I recently just finished this one and besides the drums it's 100% my POD HD. No 3rd party IR's or any of that jazz.
> 
> The main rhythm and lead tones are my normal tone that I posted ages ago, but the sligtly broken up tone, vovals, and bass tone are fairly new ones that I've been reworking.
> 
> Let me know what you think of the tones
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/this-is-who-i-am
> 
> I've been tempted to buy a Helix but I think it's just cause it has that "new/shiny feel to it" I'm fairly satisfied with the tones I can get from my POD.
> 
> anyway hope you enjoy



Man, this sounds awesome, it has that "bouncy" feeling between the kick and bass. Very professional in general.


----------



## that short guy

Liam77 said:


> Hi everyone, I've been reading/lurking for ages, thought I better post something! I have thoroughly enjoyed this thread and all of the great music and sounds everyone has posted. Here is my first attempt at recording using the HD500x.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/mendelsmachines/slappy-the-dummy
> 
> All sounds are from the HD500x and Logic.



I don't know why but this kinda gave me a super mario/send in the clowns vibe to it. I liked it. The tones fit the overall feel very well.



prozak said:


> Man, this sounds awesome, it has that "bouncy" feeling between the kick and bass. Very professional in general.



Thanks man. That bass tone was a labor of hate lol. I'd come up with something that sounded great by itself but when I'd put it in the mix it'd either be way to overpowering to where you couldn't even hear the kick anymore or would over distort the guitars. What I ended up doing is making minor tweaks and put them in the mix to spot check until I got to what you hear.

I was trying to make it way to growly and the lows were way to high. I had this weird realization that you don't actually have to put too much low end in a bass tone to get it usable, the bass does that pretty well on it's own just by the nature of how low you tune it. So I pulled back the gain and way back on the bass bumped the treble and presence and added a slight chorus just to fatten it and it worked out well I think


----------



## domsch1988

Hey everyone,

after trying all to many pathes from Customtone i started to notice, that seemingly everyone else seems to like darker tones than i do. Every patch i tried (from customtone or the meambobbo ones or from YT) seem to lack top end and clarity for me.
Since i tend to believe that, when everyone else does it differently, i might be wrong i'd like to share four patches with you. I attached the zipped. Whats Included?:

5150 Rythm: This is my current main rythm tone. Normally used through a poweramp and Mesa V30 cab. The Tread V30 comes quiet close in terms of EQ and overall sound. Obviously it lacks a bit balls and the Pod tends to clip a bit in the low end, but it's a pretty acurat representation of my in room sound (A/B'd through Headphones and PA in the same room with the normal setup).

AC30 Clean: This is my normal clean patch. Again through the Tread cab. This is more for the clean ballad stuff and intro work. Think Kurenai by X Japan.

Clean NC: My Ambient patch. This is for two special songs. I use it for Recording without a cab selected to emulate a acoustic guitar and in Room for laying down open chords.

EJ: My Eric Johnson style lead interpretation. I used that to practice some specific techniques. I now use that for a Saxophonish lead guitar. Your choise of Tube Screemer or FuzzFace. Different Flavors of the Same idea...


Both clean patches have optional Chorus, Uni-V or Rotary. I use them with mostly, but can switch them of if we need to practice chord matching or work on rythm in the Band context.

Enough talk. I really would like to get a second or third opinion on these. What do you think of my patches and what would you maybe change? Feel free to use these patches how ever you want, and don't hold back the critic 

Edit: Oh, and you will need the Metal Pack for the Rythm tone


----------



## marcwormjim

I've been checking out EJ patches since the GNX' heyday. Hopefully I can try it tomorrow.


----------



## blacai

Anyone could recommend me a patch for this intro?


----------



## that short guy

Well I decided to give the dual rec another try and came up with something kinda cool. it's a little dark but I like it. I'm just happy I was finally able to get a good tone using just the dual rec sim. let me know what you guys think

https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/pod-dual-rec-patch


----------



## that short guy

domsch1988 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> after trying all to many pathes from Customtone i started to notice, that seemingly everyone else seems to like darker tones than i do. Every patch i tried (from customtone or the meambobbo ones or from YT) seem to lack top end and clarity for me.
> Since i tend to believe that, when everyone else does it differently, i might be wrong i'd like to share four patches with you. I attached the zipped. Whats Included?:
> 
> 5150 Rythm: This is my current main rythm tone. Normally used through a poweramp and Mesa V30 cab. The Tread V30 comes quiet close in terms of EQ and overall sound. Obviously it lacks a bit balls and the Pod tends to clip a bit in the low end, but it's a pretty acurat representation of my in room sound (A/B'd through Headphones and PA in the same room with the normal setup).
> 
> AC30 Clean: This is my normal clean patch. Again through the Tread cab. This is more for the clean ballad stuff and intro work. Think Kurenai by X Japan.
> 
> Clean NC: My Ambient patch. This is for two special songs. I use it for Recording without a cab selected to emulate a acoustic guitar and in Room for laying down open chords.
> 
> EJ: My Eric Johnson style lead interpretation. I used that to practice some specific techniques. I now use that for a Saxophonish lead guitar. Your choise of Tube Screemer or FuzzFace. Different Flavors of the Same idea...
> 
> 
> Both clean patches have optional Chorus, Uni-V or Rotary. I use them with mostly, but can switch them of if we need to practice chord matching or work on rythm in the Band context.
> 
> Enough talk. I really would like to get a second or third opinion on these. What do you think of my patches and what would you maybe change? Feel free to use these patches how ever you want, and don't hold back the critic
> 
> Edit: Oh, and you will need the Metal Pack for the Rythm tone





marcwormjim said:


> I've been checking out EJ patches since the GNX' heyday. Hopefully I can try it tomorrow.



I'll have to give these a try in a week when I get back home



blacai said:


> Anyone could recommend me a patch for this intro?




Maybe try the JC-120 or the acoustic with a little bit of the pitch glide up and octave juts mixed in enough to accent the highs. other than that man I don't know what would get in the ball park of that sound


----------



## domsch1988

Hey everyone,

since our first studio days are coming closer and i need to record backing tracks for our drummer to record to, i thought you might like to hear what my patches sound like in a "mix"

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dominik-schlack-1/das-angebot[/SC]

Remember: This is nothing "finished". Its basically a recording of the song structure, so our drummer can record to something in studio. It's 3 Guitar "parts" double tracked. All three parts use my earlier posted 5150 patch and a mesa patch. I added delay and reverb for the lead part and some post eq for the 8-String parts. It's recorded Guitar -> Pod -> Reaper. Drums are DFH. No Mastering or such. I'm a player, not a producer, so my recording skills are pretty low. Feel free to give me any feedback you want


----------



## nosferum

Hi everyone. Im thinking of getting the POD HD500x and was hoping some of you can answer some questions I have?

1 - How good is the POD HD500X for getting great metal tones? I will be using this for bedroom playing/practice and recording. I want to make some great recordings. I have heard a lot of great covers on youtube using the HD500/X. 

2 - I have monitors now but later could I get a cab and power amp and run the HD500 into that? I assume it will color the sounds? Can you turn off the internal cabs? Maybe a powered FRFR speaker would be more preferable. But in the meantime Ill use my Mackie M5 monitors. 

3 - Would it be better to get a small interface like the Focusrite I2u to record into my computer?


----------



## prozak

nosferum said:


> Hi everyone. Im thinking of getting the POD HD500x and was hoping some of you can answer some questions I have?
> 
> 1 - How good is the POD HD500X for getting great metal tones? I will be using this for bedroom playing/practice and recording. I want to make some great recordings. I have heard a lot of great covers on youtube using the HD500/X.
> 
> 2 - I have monitors now but later could I get a cab and power amp and run the HD500 into that? I assume it will color the sounds? Can you turn off the internal cabs? Maybe a powered FRFR speaker would be more preferable. But in the meantime Ill use my Mackie M5 monitors.
> 
> 3 - Would it be better to get a small interface like the Focusrite I2u to record into my computer?




1. Just keep in mind that you'll need to spend some time learning things. Pods are not 'plug & play' kind of thing, but it's capable of achieving great metal tones when set properly.

2. You can turn the internal cabs off, no worries.

3. You don't need an audio interface as the POD acts as a soundcard/an audio interface. It would be a waste of money.


----------



## MozzoSemola94

Here's a live session of my band, 
my guitar was recorded with the pod hd500x, for the high gain guitars I used the Panama pre, for the cleans the tweed B-man nrm, hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## jeremyb

Anyone got a decent patch for modern metal tones, thinking After The Burial etc... ?


----------



## that short guy

jeremyb said:


> Anyone got a decent patch for modern metal tones, thinking After The Burial etc... ?



Good luck bro, I've been trying to nail an ATB tone for years lol


----------



## that short guy

this is the last thing I did with the POD before I bought my Helix. It's using 3 or 4 of my patches in between the guitar and bass. the rhythm tone is the one I posted awhile back and I can't remember if I've ever shared my clean or ambient tone with you guys yet so yeah. I still have the POD and will keep messing with it (especially since I can't get a usable acoustic sound out of my Helix yet lol) but I figured I'd share this with you guys.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/memories-of-aurora/i-am-nothing[/SC]


----------



## pastanator

so ive got a couple of decent sounds on my pod hd300 that sound pretty good through computer speakers but the second i record them into reaper they're all treble and like tweaking knobs doesnt do much and changing cabs does very little if nothing at all. am i doing something wrong or is my kajigger faulty or what?


----------



## that short guy

pastanator said:


> so ive got a couple of decent sounds on my pod hd300 that sound pretty good through computer speakers but the second i record them into reaper they're all treble and like tweaking knobs doesnt do much and changing cabs does very little if nothing at all. am i doing something wrong or is my kajigger faulty or what?



When you say computer speakers, do you mean like actual computer speakers or recording monitors that are fairly flat in response?

Because if they're just regular computer speakers they're most likely coloring your tone being played back


----------



## Xcaliber

that short guy said:


> When you say computer speakers, do you mean like actual computer speakers or recording monitors that are fairly flat in response?
> 
> Because if they're just regular computer speakers they're most likely coloring your tone being played back



I have the same problem and I'm playing through M-Audio BX8's. Not sure if those color the sound, but they are classified as studio monitors AFAIK.


----------



## Fretless

Xcaliber said:


> I have the same problem and I'm playing through M-Audio BX8's. Not sure if those color the sound, but they are classified as studio monitors AFAIK.



Any speaker will color your tone technically, and yes those are studio monitors. I have a pair of BX8a's and the matching SBX10. They're great in my opinion.


----------



## pastanator

https://www.amazon.com/Klipsch-ProMedia-Certified-Computer-Speaker/dp/B000062VUO

These are the speakers I use for everything. For jamming and writing I run my pod through them through the headphone jack with a 1/4" to 1/8" adapter. For mixing demos I plug them straight into my laptop's headphone jack. I'm just confused how changing the cab and mic does stuff through the headphone jack but not through usb and playback in reaper


----------



## Xcaliber

Fretless said:


> Any speaker will color your tone technically, and yes those are studio monitors. I have a pair of BX8a's and the matching SBX10. They're great in my opinion.



Ok, this is probably a really dumb question, but why don't they color the sound when I'm playing back the recorded track through the same speakers?


----------



## ThePIGI King

So, I just got one from GC's used page in "Great" condition for just over $200!!! Super excited and can't wait for it to get here in however many days it takes.

I've never played one or messed with one, so, that plus it being used, should I check for anything? Like, getting it hooked up to my computer and all?

Thanks!


----------



## that short guy

Xcaliber said:


> Ok, this is probably a really dumb question, but why don't they color the sound when I'm playing back the recorded track through the same speakers?



Has there been a new firmware update recently? I haven't really kept up to date since I got my helix?


----------



## ThePIGI King

that short guy said:


> Has there been a new firmware update recently? I haven't really kept up to date since I got my helix?



I've no idea, honestly. I'm pretty sure this HD500 just got turned in, because I check GC's page on them daily in case a good deal comes up (which, today, one did ). So it may have the latest firmware on it. If it comes with the additional amp packs, will those transfer away from me if I get a L6 Monkey or the Editer or anything?


----------



## Crundles

Hey guys,

I have what I'm afraid might be a really stupid question about the Pod HD500x.

I see there are a lot of patches in this thread and in general, are they similar to Kemper profiles in the sense of can I just slap the patch on and hope to get (nearly) the same sound as the person who created it?

Can I, for example, take any of Meambobbo's patches from this post and know I will be getting the same deal apart from pickups and guitar wood and stuff?

Basically I want a Kemper Profiling Amp, but I have nowhere near the money for it. I do have the money for a second-hand POD, however even that isn't an insignificant sum I can afford to throw away for a test, and the second-hand market here isn't massive enough to know I can just re-sell it if it doesn't work out.

I'm currently using a Yamaha THR10X - it's adequate, but I want a better distorted sound.

Thanks!


----------



## lewis

Crundles said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have what I'm afraid might be a really stupid question about the Pod HD500x.
> 
> I see there are a lot of patches in this thread and in general, are they similar to Kemper profiles in the sense of can I just slap the patch on and hope to get (nearly) the same sound as the person who created it?
> 
> Can I, for example, take any of Meambobbo's patches from this post and know I will be getting the same deal apart from pickups and guitar wood and stuff?
> 
> Basically I want a Kemper Profiling Amp, but I have nowhere near the money for it. I do have the money for a second-hand POD, however even that isn't an insignificant sum I can afford to throw away for a test, and the second-hand market here isn't massive enough to know I can just re-sell it if it doesn't work out.
> 
> I'm currently using a Yamaha THR10X - it's adequate, but I want a better distorted sound.
> 
> Thanks!


technically it should be way closer to the sound dialed in than on a Kemper (I own a Kemper and a Pod) because the HD Pro patches dont factor in the persons guitar or pickups that were connected to it when the amp was profiled. So a patch that sounds good on the HD Pro should theoretically sound universally good on most good>great sounding guitars regardless of pickups etc. The only change I would think might need changing would be how much gain there is on the patch as everyones pickups are different.


----------



## that short guy

+1 for what he said

Best way describe it is on the Kemper guitar/pick-ups make up about 30% of the tone whereas the POD they really only make up 10-15% of the tone. If you have to tweak the patch it will minor adjustments in the EQ and the gain due to the pickups and wood of the original dialing and the pickups and wood of your guitar


----------



## Crundles

Thanks a ton for the quick replies!

So just to confirm, I could feasibly just use other people's patches on the HD500x and be fine without any/with minimal tweaking?


----------



## lewis

Crundles said:


> Thanks a ton for the quick replies!
> 
> So just to confirm, I could feasibly just use other people's patches on the HD500x and be fine without any/with minimal tweaking?



yes  whether you like them is another matter but they will work fine.


----------



## Thrashman

I don't find that to be true at all.


----------



## lewis

Thrashman said:


> I don't find that to be true at all.



which parts?. And it is in principal.


----------



## Thrashman

My HD was just as picky as any other unit when it came to guitars. Granted it didn't always feel different (dynamic related), it sounded different enough for me to feel the need to tweak for each guitar that I owned, this was especially true with other peoples' presets although some of it also comes down to personal taste.


----------



## pastanator

pastanator said:


> so ive got a couple of decent sounds on my pod hd300 that sound pretty good through computer speakers but the second i record them into reaper they're all treble and like tweaking knobs doesnt do much and changing cabs does very little if nothing at all. am i doing something wrong or is my kajigger faulty or what?



I figured out my problem...sort of? It was sounding all fuzzy tremolo when listening back in reaper and turns out the sample rate from the usb was 48000 Hz while reaper was set to 44100 somehow. Now cabs and whatever work perfectly


----------



## A-Branger

Crundles said:


> Thanks a ton for the quick replies!
> 
> So just to confirm, I could feasibly just use other people's patches on the HD500x and be fine without any/with minimal tweaking?



aso mind you the speaker you are listening from. If you are listening the patch from the same speaker you are going to play it, then yes.

it might wont be much of a difference, but it could do something. Same reason why you wont like someone else patch, he might had build it by playing it trouhg a small PA speaker, but you are listening trough studio headphones, or vice versa,or studio monitors, or an average computer sound system, ect ect

just be sure you listen to the patch in the same media you are going to play it trough


----------



## XMetalcheFX

Hey all.

Life has been keeping me from my SS.ORG addiction, but I am back and seek guidance...

Is there ANY WAY other than plugging my FBV into the computer and changing its midi functions via L6 Edit, to make the stomp buttons above the 4 patch buttons tons on the floorboard recall patches?

I want to get a midi board, but its SUCH a pain to program that stuff with the pod.

I am about to just fold and get the FBV MKII shortboard, but its gonna bug me that I am only using 4 of the 8 available buttons. My other idea was to just make each bank for each song, and always have certain buttons be certain effects, etc.

You would think a modeling company would make the board midi, but god forbid L6 made a business decision that could garner business outside their product line.

Let me know your thoughts on this, especially if someone is actually using a laptop live to control the functions of the floorboard. I have a tiny laptop i could easily use, but its one more cord to plug in. There is plenty of information on other floorboard options, but I want to see if the path of least resistance is one worth traveling.

Thanks in advance as always.


----------



## BlackFalcon17

Hello peoples,

So I have been doing some research on the POD lately, and I am considering getting one to possibly replace my amp. The amp is a new 6505+ 112 which I've had for around a year. I love the sound, and I love playing it, however I don't really get to crank the volume as much as I'd like to (maybe a few times a week). I don't gig, nor do I see myself gigging in the near future. As much as I like the amp, I'm starting to think that the more practical choice would to just get a POD (bean or rack) and sell the amp with little to no $$ lost. It is my only amp though 

Something to keep in mind is that I do record a lot (guitar and bass). I use a UX1 and POD Farm, which I get pretty good sounds from, so I'm already familiar with the software, amps, tweaking etc. 

Any and all input would be appreciated!


----------



## XMetalcheFX

BlackFalcon17 said:


> Hello peoples,
> 
> So I have been doing some research on the POD lately, and I am considering getting one to possibly replace my amp. The amp is a new 6505+ 112 which I've had for around a year. I love the sound, and I love playing it, however I don't really get to crank the volume as much as I'd like to (maybe a few times a week). I don't gig, nor do I see myself gigging in the near future. As much as I like the amp, I'm starting to think that the more practical choice would to just get a POD (bean or rack) and sell the amp with little to no $$ lost. It is my only amp though
> 
> Something to keep in mind is that I do record a lot (guitar and bass). I use a UX1 and POD Farm, which I get pretty good sounds from, so I'm already familiar with the software, amps, tweaking etc.
> 
> Any and all input would be appreciated!




I would get a Rivera Rock Crusher or similar load box that has a recording out capability. I like the rock crusher cause you can eq it to emulate a speaker tone.

The pod hd would require a power amp of some kind, be it through an amplifier or a stand alone power amp unit, as well as a cabinet if you want to play it on stage live. Or youcan go Direct or purchase powered FRFR cabs/monitors.

My only thing about the pod is you will need a good month to get the ins and outs straight. While i would love to sya it is plug in and go, it has a TON of quirks you need to be aware of in order to get the most out of the unit.

Its not a super steep learning curve, but it will require a small amount of time.

I always reccomend giving meambobos website a read, as well as the various youtube clips from chimpspanner, fiortiori, coatofarmsband, and skyproclaimsit as they are long time users and have used it in professional live applications through all sorts of different mediums.

I love my pod hd pro and feel the quirks and things are just apart of its charm. I grew up using line 6 stuff and have just developed a soft side for them lol.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Keep your amp until you're sure the HD does it for you


----------



## BlackFalcon17

I'm not afraid of having to spend time learning the software/hardware, I'm beginning to enjoy that sort of thing with gear. However, I am afraid that if I get rid of my amp, I will miss it. Looking through Reverb.com, there are some desktop units for >$300, and a used HD Pro on GC for >$400. I wouldn't mind having the desktop AND the amp, but if I got the Pro and kept the amp, it'd be a bit redundant, right?


----------



## XMetalcheFX

BlackFalcon17 said:


> I'm not afraid of having to spend time learning the software/hardware, I'm beginning to enjoy that sort of thing with gear. However, I am afraid that if I get rid of my amp, I will miss it. Looking through Reverb.com, there are some desktop units for >$300, and a used HD Pro on GC for >$400. I wouldn't mind having the desktop AND the amp, but if I got the Pro and kept the amp, it'd be a bit redundant, right?



Ummm how would that be redundant? You'd have an awesome tube amp, and an awesome preamp effects unit...

You could use them both together even and use the POD HD PRO with the 6505, which would be a great thing.

I dont mean to be rude, but no one here is going to make the decision to buy it, for you.

If you want it, buy it and try it. If you dont like it, take it back.


----------



## that short guy

BlackFalcon17 said:


> I'm not afraid of having to spend time learning the software/hardware, I'm beginning to enjoy that sort of thing with gear. However, I am afraid that if I get rid of my amp, I will miss it. Looking through Reverb.com, there are some desktop units for >$300, and a used HD Pro on GC for >$400. I wouldn't mind having the desktop AND the amp, but if I got the Pro and kept the amp, it'd be a bit redundant, right?



I recommend saving up some cash, buy a used POD, and not sell your amp. The reason being is while the POD is great I love it, still love it even though I've moved on to the Helix, you will eventually miss feeling reall air movement from an amp. Plus later on if you so wish, you can run them together as and pretty much get any sound you want. 

Just my $0.02


----------



## JEngelking

Any of you guys know if there's a way with the HD Pro to switch in a DAW between the monitors being muted or not? I'm using Reaper.

For vocal tracking purposes. I also have my headphones plugged in to the headphone output on the front, and was hoping there was a way on the computer to flip the monitors on and off, rather than having to switch my monitors on and off manually. It may be a thing though where I'll need to invest in some sort of hardware solution for what I'm looking for.


----------



## meambobbo

XMetalcheFX said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Life has been keeping me from my SS.ORG addiction, but I am back and seek guidance...
> 
> Is there ANY WAY other than plugging my FBV into the computer and changing its midi functions via L6 Edit, to make the stomp buttons above the 4 patch buttons tons on the floorboard recall patches?
> 
> I want to get a midi board, but its SUCH a pain to program that stuff with the pod.
> 
> I am about to just fold and get the FBV MKII shortboard, but its gonna bug me that I am only using 4 of the 8 available buttons. My other idea was to just make each bank for each song, and always have certain buttons be certain effects, etc.
> 
> You would think a modeling company would make the board midi, but god forbid L6 made a business decision that could garner business outside their product line.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts on this, especially if someone is actually using a laptop live to control the functions of the floorboard. I have a tiny laptop i could easily use, but its one more cord to plug in. There is plenty of information on other floorboard options, but I want to see if the path of least resistance is one worth traveling.
> 
> Thanks in advance as always.



MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Wishlist

nope - i've had it on the wishlist for years.


----------



## pastanator

Oh my F*ck the difference between pod hd300 via usb and recording it through an interface. Interface sounds so much better.


----------



## XMetalcheFX

meambobbo said:


> MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Wishlist
> 
> nope - i've had it on the wishlist for years.



Wow Bobo thanks so much for getting back to me...

Unfortunately I am just going to get an fbv shortboard.

It's not worth mucking about with other midi controllers, and the ones worth having are 300 +.

I can live with having 4 buttons that do not hi g I auppose, I don't aDD effects to my patches on amd off I just make new patches.

Cheers.


----------



## Xcaliber

This is probably a stupid question, but I've scoured the manuals, meambobo's guide and the internet and I can't seem to get any clarity...or at least nothing that makes me feel better.

I bought a POD HD Pro X rack unit a couple of months ago and I'm having a love/hate relationship with it. Some days I feel like I can get awesome tones out of it through my DAW and others I feel like it's lacking for high gain settings (which I know it can do well from other posts and videos I've seen).

I have two questions:
1. I'm connecting the POD to Tascam US-1800 interface via one of the inputs on the back of the interface (input 11, if that matters). So I'm running Left line out on the back of the POD to line input 11 on the interface. Is that correct? Should I be running both the L and R outputs to two of the inputs (11 and 12) on the Line 6 instead? When I tried it I didn't really notice any difference...except when I try what I'm about to ask in my 2nd question...
2. When I try to run dual amps I seems I only get sound out of the "B" amplifier. If I mute the "B" amp I get a faint, somewhat clean tone out of whatever amp I'm using. Is that just the way the signal path runs or is it because of my single cable setup between the POD and the interface.

I read in meambobo's guide that when using only one amp I should go to the mixer and mute the B channel and center Amp A (instead of letting it be panned to the left). 

I've been using mono tracks to record guitar in Reaper, but before the POD I was just plugging the guitar straight into the interface and using amp sims.

I appreciate any advice you can give on this. I've wanted an Axe Fx for a long time, but it's outside my budget so I picked up the POD as a less expensive alternative (I got it used for $400) and I really want to get it set up for optimal performance to record.


----------



## Xcaliber

Xcaliber said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but I've scoured the manuals, meambobo's guide and the internet and I can't seem to get any clarity...or at least nothing that makes me feel better.
> 
> I bought a POD HD Pro X rack unit a couple of months ago and I'm having a love/hate relationship with it. Some days I feel like I can get awesome tones out of it through my DAW and others I feel like it's lacking for high gain settings (which I know it can do well from other posts and videos I've seen).
> 
> I have two questions:
> 1. I'm connecting the POD to Tascam US-1800 interface via one of the inputs on the back of the interface (input 11, if that matters). So I'm running Left line out on the back of the POD to line input 11 on the interface. Is that correct? Should I be running both the L and R outputs to two of the inputs (11 and 12) on the Line 6 instead? When I tried it I didn't really notice any difference...except when I try what I'm about to ask in my 2nd question...
> 2. When I try to run dual amps I seems I only get sound out of the "B" amplifier. If I mute the "B" amp I get a faint, somewhat clean tone out of whatever amp I'm using. Is that just the way the signal path runs or is it because of my single cable setup between the POD and the interface.
> 
> I read in meambobo's guide that when using only one amp I should go to the mixer and mute the B channel and center Amp A (instead of letting it be panned to the left).
> 
> I've been using mono tracks to record guitar in Reaper, but before the POD I was just plugging the guitar straight into the interface and using amp sims.
> 
> I appreciate any advice you can give on this. I've wanted an Axe Fx for a long time, but it's outside my budget so I picked up the POD as a less expensive alternative (I got it used for $400) and I really want to get it set up for optimal performance to record.



Nothin' eh?


----------



## prozak

pastanator said:


> Oh my F*ck the difference between pod hd300 via usb and recording it through an interface. Interface sounds so much better.



Hm.....I don't see how that would make any difference. How can an interface make it sound any better?


----------



## pastanator

I have no clue. I saw a guy doing it in a video and was like...hmm? Tried it and it rules. It's basically the sound I was after with impulses but minus the impulses.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Probably to do with the higher-quality USB audio conversion in your interface, vs the HD300?


----------



## Xcaliber

I've noticed that I get less latency from the drivers for my interface than the one the POD uses. That's why I plug into the interface instead of going USB from the POD.


----------



## prozak

That is weird. I would like to hear the difference. Unfortunately I haven't got an audio interface to compare, but am very interested to hear some A/B samples or something alike.


----------



## pastanator

prozak said:


> That is weird. I would like to hear the difference. Unfortunately I haven't got an audio interface to compare, but am very interested to hear some A/B samples or something alike.




The thing is, I just tried to do one and now the USB from the pod sounds identical all of a sudden. I swear to you it sounded okay but not great the other day then went to sounding awesome when I plugged into the interface. I saw on meambobbos guide about direct mode as opposed to combo amp or stack amp or whatever...could plugging a cable into the right 1/4" out have switched it to direct mode? Cause that doesn't show up when I scroll through on the actual unit? I know it seems unlikely but that's the only thing I can think of.

Here's the A/B anyways. BC Rich Stealth with Dimarzio X2N tuned to C# -> Screamer -> Treadplate - 412-Gr25 cab -> 57 off axis mic. Zero EQ on guitars. Bass and drums are the same tracks and same midi files copied over.

https://soundcloud.com/mechanical-deviance/pod-test-interface-vs-direct-usb


----------



## prozak

pastanator said:


> The thing is, I just tried to do one and now the USB from the pod sounds identical all of a sudden. I swear to you it sounded okay but not great the other day then went to sounding awesome when I plugged into the interface. I saw on meambobbos guide about direct mode as opposed to combo amp or stack amp or whatever...could plugging a cable into the right 1/4" out have switched it to direct mode? Cause that doesn't show up when I scroll through on the actual unit? I know it seems unlikely but that's the only thing I can think of.
> 
> Here's the A/B anyways. BC Rich Stealth with Dimarzio X2N tuned to C# -> Screamer -> Treadplate - 412-Gr25 cab -> 57 off axis mic. Zero EQ on guitars. Bass and drums are the same tracks and same midi files copied over.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/mechanical-deviance/pod-test-interface-vs-direct-usb



Hm...to me it sounds as though you recorded only one guitar centered, or maybe two of them panned very close to the center in the second part


----------



## pastanator

I very well could have forgotten to pan them. I did the first part the day I tried plugging into the interface to show some irl friends and then quickly did the second one today by just adding two tracks to the guitar bus and copying over the bass and drums. Point being it's the same tone now for some reason


----------



## prozak

Can't tell why really....but that's the way it should be, if nothing. AFAIK


----------



## pastanator

I know it shouldn't be different. And it isn't anymore apparently, but like I promise it sounded worse before I plugged in the interface. I wouldn't have come in here and posted about it if it didn't. At this point I'm just confused as to what's different, because I never touched the settings or anything.


----------



## prozak




----------



## BlackFalcon17

I am having latency issues with my newly acquired POD HD (bean). I have it connected to my UX1, which I have been using as my audio interface, which sends the audio out to my monitors. When using direct monitoring, the latency is very noticeable, I can't record well with it. I've already set the buffer size the extra small, but this didn't help. How can I resolve this? I have never had any latency issues using the UX1 and POD Farm before...


----------



## that short guy

BlackFalcon17 said:


> I am having latency issues with my newly acquired POD HD (bean). I have it connected to my UX1, which I have been using as my audio interface, which sends the audio out to my monitors. When using direct monitoring, the latency is very noticeable, I can't record well with it. I've already set the buffer size the extra small, but this didn't help. How can I resolve this? I have never had any latency issues using the UX1 and POD Farm before...



Don't use the UX1. It's not needed because the pod will do the exact same thing it can. Right now you're routing your signal way more than you need to.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Hey, I've had my HD500 for about 2 or 3 weeks. I love this thing so far!

But I've been interested in trying to record vocals through it, and was wondering if anybody could offer any advice.

Is there a specific amp model to assign for vocals? Or do you just plug in an XLR input? I'm rather confused by a majority of this unit so far, and I've been stumbling through 

Any and all help appreciated, thanks everyone!


----------



## pastanator

I could be wrong but I think the patch my grind band has been using for recording vocals for our demo is just a pitch glide, reverb and a compressor. I don't _think_ theres an amp. We've been using the HD bean though, not the 500


----------



## J-RAMONES

ThePIGI King said:


> Hey, I've had my HD500 for about 2 or 3 weeks. I love this thing so far!
> 
> But I've been interested in trying to record vocals through it, and was wondering if anybody could offer any advice.
> 
> Is there a specific amp model to assign for vocals? Or do you just plug in an XLR input? I'm rather confused by a majority of this unit so far, and I've been stumbling through
> 
> Any and all help appreciated, thanks everyone!


no amp model but there is a comp that works as a mic preamp i think it is the tube comp.its great and add a plate reverb too


----------



## ThePIGI King

Also, do you need to have an XLR output to be able to hear the vocals?

I can't seem to get any sound coming from my mic when plugged into the Mic In...


----------



## Alex Kenivel

you have to make sure 1 of your inputs is set to mic. Near the mic input is a tiny little knob that acts as a mic volume. If all else fails check the mixer and pan them around. if your output source is say on the Left Channel and your path B is used for your microphone, then that has to be coming out of the right Channel if the pans are not centered, and you wouldn't hear it


----------



## Perge

Some riffage I threw together. Been away for awhile. Using an HD500 with a rig built around the "Panama".

https://youtu.be/mEJx88ARRfo


----------



## Xcaliber

Ok, I've searched and searched and even posted this in another thread (sorta), but I can't figure it out.

I currently have my POD HD Pro X connected to my TASCAM US-1800 (USB) interface via 1 of the unbalanced out 1/4" connections (left one I believe?) to a 1/4" input (input 11) on my US-1800. I record guitar in mono so I only connected 1 output to 1 input, but I'm wondering two things now:

#1. Should I run both the left and right to the interface? Seems like it wouldn't matter unless I wanted to record in stereo
#2. Should I be using the Balanced outputs/inputs instead of the unbalanced?

I read that the unbalance outs on the POD will sum to mono if you're using only one of them, but the balanced will not. I guess that's the ultimate question here, what will that mean to my setup and how I record now?

Here are pics of the back of the POD

and the back of the 1800


----------



## BlackFalcon17

I've had my POD HD for about 2 weeks now, and this is what I've come up with. Just want to hear your opinions. I'm using the treadplate and XXL cab with the 57 on axis. I'm only using one amp because I like having the option to record a dry track. Bass is the B-Man nrm. 410 tweed and 67 condensor/solo 100 OD (no cab) https://soundcloud.com/chukwu-uduka/pod-hd-test-1


----------



## jeremyb

Getting an AMT Pangaea to use with my HD500X, can't wait, had a play with some IR's on my macbook with the HD and it made a huge difference!


----------



## Xcaliber

jeremyb said:


> Getting an AMT Pangaea to use with my HD500X, can't wait, had a play with some IR's on my macbook with the HD and it made a huge difference!



I get way better high gain sounds using IRs outside the POD as well.


----------



## Daevasmodeus

Anybody know of an existing patch that mimics an Ampeg VH-140C / Crate GX-130C tone? Or could anyone suggest an amp model/boost combo that might get me started in capturing an old solid state death metal tone with an HD Bean?


----------



## Metropolis

Got amazing tones with this method represented in video below. Treadplate or F-ball Pre amp from Pod HD 500X, with noise gates and tube screamer. Without any Pod's eq in here. Of course you can experiment what works for your setup.

Power amp simulation is Ignite Amps TPA-1, and cab loader is Kazrog Recabinet 4 with Kalthallen SM57/V30 impulses. I have these in Reaper, but you can use any daw of your choice.

So, the signal chain would be;

In Pod HD: hard gate> screamer> noise gate> pre amp
In DAW: Ignite Amps TPA-1> cab loader with impulses
And post eq if you want.

The tone using Pod HD like this is miles better than in it's own  Tight, responsive, crispy and it will sound big when you record at least two tracks. Perfect for recording. It's still not AxeFX or Kemper, but please try it


----------



## Akhenat0n

Metropolis said:


> Got amazing tones with this method represented in video below. Treadplate or F-ball Pre amp from Pod HD 500X, with noise gates and tube screamer. Without any Pod's eq in here. Of course you can experiment what works for your setup.
> 
> Power amp simulation is Ignite Amps TPA-1, and cab loader is Kazrog Recabinet 4 with Kalthallen SM57/V30 impulses. I have these in Reaper, but you can use any daw of your choice.
> 
> So, the signal chain would be;
> 
> In Pod HD: hard gate> screamer> noise gate> pre amp
> In DAW: Ignite Amps TPA-1> cab loader with impulses
> And post eq if you want.
> 
> The tone using Pod HD like this is miles better than in it's own  Tight, responsive, crispy and it will sound big when you record at least two tracks. Perfect for recording. It's still not AxeFX or Kemper, but please try it




Could you give us a quick presentation?


----------



## SDSM

Hi guys, Im currently fooling around with a Line 6 Pod Hd bean and finding that I am having a bit of trouble with noise from the hi gain amp sims.

I have asked around online, and people tell me to change the input to variax, however...The bean does not have that option. It also has no Pad switch/input for hotter pick ups.

Anybody have any tips on clearing up the noise? Without wrecking the tone?

Oh, and I don't abuse the gain either. I don't usually go any higher than the middle position.

Thanks


----------



## Great Satan

Soft gate first in line possibly, also a tube compressor and raise the % slightly anywhere from 20 to 50 until the noise goes away.


----------



## bollevet

I am currently looking into buying myself a new multi effect unit, the Line 6 Pro HD X is my current choise (also looking into the gsp 1101) , as i've been using a POD XT Live for I think almost 10 years now, it is starting to malfunction.

I do however have one question about the 1/4 and xlr output :
Is it possible on the Pro HD X to send preset WITHOUT cabinet simulation to the 1/4 jacks output (for hooking up to a tube amp) and simultaniously send the preset WITH the cabsims on to the XLR outputs (to go to Front of House) ?


----------



## RobPhoboS

SDSM said:


> Hi guys, Im currently fooling around with a Line 6 Pod Hd bean and finding that I am having a bit of trouble with noise from the hi gain amp sims.
> 
> I have asked around online, and people tell me to change the input to variax, however...The bean does not have that option. It also has no Pad switch/input for hotter pick ups.
> 
> Anybody have any tips on clearing up the noise? Without wrecking the tone?
> 
> Oh, and I don't abuse the gain either. I don't usually go any higher than the middle position.
> 
> Thanks






I roughly follow what this chap shows (worth looking at his channel):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o8vnB7HO00

Also check here if you haven't already:
http://foobazaar.com/podhd/

(go to the tone section and there's tons of info)

I also go straight into my ISP Decimator II before the pod.


----------



## Akhenat0n

bollevet said:


> I am currently looking into buying myself a new multi effect unit, the Line 6 Pro HD X is my current choise (also looking into the gsp 1101) , as i've been using a POD XT Live for I think almost 10 years now, it is starting to malfunction.
> 
> I do however have one question about the 1/4 and xlr output :
> Is it possible on the Pro HD X to send preset WITHOUT cabinet simulation to the 1/4 jacks output (for hooking up to a tube amp) and simultaniously send the preset WITH the cabsims on to the XLR outputs (to go to Front of House) ?



It IS possible to send presets with and without cab sim simultaneously, I'm 100% positive, but I'm not 100% sure regarding the routing you mentioned.


----------



## bollevet

Akhenat0n said:


> It IS possible to send presets with and without cab sim simultaneously, I'm 100% positive, but I'm not 100% sure regarding the routing you mentioned.



Thanks for the reply, I've been scanning the internet trying to find an awnser my routing question. But to no avail. I've heard a Digitech GSP 1101 has no problem with this but I think (from the majority of threads i've read about this) the amps and effects sound better on a LINE 6 HD model (I have never been able to try them out)


----------



## Akhenat0n

You're welcome. I hope someone will show up with an answer


----------



## ThePIGI King

I got a bass and was super pumped to plug it in and play...My HD500 doesn't have the Flip Top? I can't access it using the knobs on the unit itself, and when I'm in POD Edit, i can go to it, but then on my HD500 itself, it shows all the knobs (as if looking at the controls for the amp) at 0, and no sound comes out.

I thought the HD500 came stock with the Flip Top? What's going on?


----------



## leechmasterargentina

I've recently released my latest song with a recording video of it. Guitars and bass were processed using a POD HD500 with all expansions.

Left guitar (Ibanez 6 string) amp: Panama
Right guitar (Ibanez 7 string) amp: Treadplate
Bass amp: Cougar

Enjoy!


----------



## marcwormjim

ThePIGI King said:


> I got a bass and was super pumped to plug it in and play...My HD500 doesn't have the Flip Top? I can't access it using the knobs on the unit itself, and when I'm in POD Edit, i can go to it, but then on my HD500 itself, it shows all the knobs (as if looking at the controls for the amp) at 0, and no sound comes out.
> 
> I thought the HD500 came stock with the Flip Top? What's going on?



The Fliptop was added in a firmware update. Make sure you're using the latest HD500 firmware and Edit software. If you are, then this sounds like a bug to deal with by factory-resetting and reinstalling firmware/software.


----------



## Chi

ThePIGI King said:


> I got a bass and was super pumped to plug it in and play...My HD500 doesn't have the Flip Top? I can't access it using the knobs on the unit itself, and when I'm in POD Edit, i can go to it, but then on my HD500 itself, it shows all the knobs (as if looking at the controls for the amp) at 0, and no sound comes out.
> 
> I thought the HD500 came stock with the Flip Top? What's going on?



The flip top is very lackluster anyhow. I'd recommend running a dual amp settup with the Blackface as your actual, clean bass foundation. I find it sounds pretty good for that.

I'm intrigued to get the bass pack for the Pod HD, but I haven't heard any user samples with it so I'm still staying away.


----------



## Metropolis

SDSM said:


> Hi guys, Im currently fooling around with a Line 6 Pod Hd bean and finding that I am having a bit of trouble with noise from the hi gain amp sims.
> 
> I have asked around online, and people tell me to change the input to variax, however...The bean does not have that option. It also has no Pad switch/input for hotter pick ups.
> 
> Anybody have any tips on clearing up the noise? Without wrecking the tone?
> 
> Oh, and I don't abuse the gain either. I don't usually go any higher than the middle position.
> 
> Thanks



Keep your Screamer level lower, like 75%. Higher level will increase noise too much. Especially if you're playing with high volumes in rehearsal or other live situations. I use two hard gates in rhytm sounds, one first in the signal chain and another just before the amp.



Akhenat0n said:


> Could you give us a quick presentation?



I couldn't monitor my playing with 500X's drivers properly in real time. So, no presentation then. Plugging straight into Focusrite Scarlett 2i4 didn't work either, because of limited routing options. To monitor this kind of setup in real time you have to use interface with better monitoring and routing capabilities, where you can adjust it to monitor only the output signal.


----------



## Akhenat0n

Metropolis said:


> I couldn't monitor my playing with 500X's drivers properly in real time. So, no presentation then. Plugging straight into Focusrite Scarlett 2i4 didn't work either, because of limited routing options. To monitor this kind of setup in real time you have to use interface with better monitoring and routing capabilities, where you can adjust it to monitor only the output signal.



Got it.


----------



## SDSM

Metropolis said:


> Keep your Screamer level lower, like 75%. Higher level will increase noise too much. Especially if you're playing with high volumes in rehearsal or other live situations. I use two hard gates in rhytm sounds, one first in the signal chain and another just before the amp.



I have never tried the hard gate. Do you have any recommended settings to start with for EMGs?


----------



## Metropolis

SDSM said:


> I have never tried the hard gate. Do you have any recommended settings to start with for EMGs?



Open 40%, close 65%, hold 0ms, decay 10ms. If it sounds too choppy, increase hold and decay. It could be that you can use just one gate, because EMG's are usually pretty quiet.


----------



## lewis

Metropolis said:


> Open 40%, close 65%, hold 0ms, decay 10ms. If it sounds too choppy, increase hold and decay. It could be that you can use just one gate, because EMG's are usually pretty quiet.



I put the hard gate block in my amps effects loop (via 4cm) and its brilliant. Instant quiet. No amp hiss at all. I did have the open/close settings at both 50 or there abouts. So its super choppy (i play 8 sting)

I also have another first in the chain and a 3rd after some boosts


----------



## J-RAMONES

i have lot of problems since the last firmware update of my hd proX is it possible to reverse it back to the previous firmware? thx


----------



## Chi

So I just pulled the trigger on the bass pack, just to find out how it actually performs with low tuned bass guitars.

Would anyone be interested in a little demo? 

Disclaimer: It's pretty guud.


----------



## Veldar

Hey guys, haven't had a Pod HD on a couple of years but the singer/guitarist of my band want me to but together a rig for him on a somewhat tight budget so for convince I was thinking of running a HD pro through a power amp into a 212 cab, that way all the effects and important leads are away from where he is on stage and he can't accidentally unplug them 

But since were a funk rock band not a metal act I was hoping someone could chime in and let me know how well the clean/breakup amps sound and how well they work with the build in fuzz pedals? 

I'm hoping that by using the real cab that fuzzes should sound less "digital" but as long as it get in the ball park it'll be right.




Chi said:


> So I just pulled the trigger on the bass pack, just to find out how it actually performs with low tuned bass guitars.
> 
> Would anyone be interested in a little demo?



Yes please, maybe some jazzier examples if possible, most modelers can do the gritty modern bass tone pretty easy in my experience.


----------



## Chi

Veldar said:


> Yes please, maybe some jazzier examples if possible, most modelers can do the gritty modern bass tone pretty easy in my experience.



Mmm, jazzy things aren't really in my portfolio.


----------



## SDSM

Here is the noise Im getting with my LTD SC-607B through the POD HD DESKTOP/BEAN. The sound when I go to let my palm mute chugs ring out...

https://soundcloud.com/cyberlip/pod-hd-bean-emg-noise


----------



## SDSM

SDSM said:


> Here is the noise Im getting with my LTD SC-607B through the POD HD DESKTOP/BEAN. The sound when I go to let my palm mute chugs ring out...
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/cyberlip/pod-hd-bean-emg-noise



And here are my settings...


----------



## stevexc

Picked up an HD400 a couple weeks ago, having a lot of fun with it despite not knowing wtf I'm doing.


----------



## Metropolis

SDSM said:


> And here are my settings...
> 
> View attachment 51694
> 
> 
> View attachment 51695



Adjust your amp volume to 50% or even lower. After that increase volume from Pod HD's master volume (not master volume in your amplifier section). For example I have 500X's master volume all the way up and amp volume in the patch around fifty.

Don't you have hard gate available in your unit? And do you have the latest firmware? If not, it should come with it.


----------



## SDSM

Metropolis said:


> Adjust your amp volume to 50% or even lower. After that increase volume from Pod HD's master volume (not master volume in your amplifier section). For example I have 500X's master volume all the way up and amp volume in the patch around fifty.
> 
> Don't you have hard gate available in your unit? And do you have the latest firmware? If not, it should come with it.



Yeah I have hard gate, and tried it, but still getting that same noise. The post chug noise.


----------



## Metropolis

SDSM said:


> Yeah I have hard gate, and tried it, but still getting that same noise. The post chug noise.



Try messing with your input settings. Another thing that I dislike in Pod HD series, is that some amp models are just noisy. They regenerate kind of dirty fog into your sound wich cannot be dialed out. In amp section decrease "sag" and "hum" values, if it has some affect. Lowering bias also degenerates all unwanted sounds a bit, but takes off crispyness.

Last things you could try; lowering your pickups, or plug in with different guitar cable. Or lowering screamer level even more, maybe to 50% and compensating it with increasing tone level.


----------



## Akhenat0n

Been trying to copy HLB tone using my HD500. I used a 6 string guitar here, so had to put the pitch glide effect in the chain since my regular tuning is usually A# or higher.

Just a quick sample:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dinko-infeqtor-lipova-a/humanitys-last-breath-animal-tone-test[/SC]


----------



## SDSM

Metropolis said:


> Try messing with your input settings. Another thing that I dislike in Pod HD series, is that some amp models are just noisy. They regenerate kind of dirty fog into your sound wich cannot be dialed out. In amp section decrease "sag" and "hum" values, if it has some affect. Lowering bias also degenerates all unwanted sounds a bit, but takes off crispyness.
> 
> Last things you could try; lowering your pickups, or plug in with different guitar cable. Or lowering screamer level even more, maybe to 50% and compensating it with increasing tone level.



I will mess around with the sag and hum and see what happens. If it doesn't make a difference I will just stick to my ARZ307 when using the HD.


----------



## SubConArtist

Has anyone bought one of these for their pod?

AudioQuest Carbon USB Cable

Maybe i'm in the wrong thread... Couldn't find a Kemper or Helix thread. 

I have a 500x floorboard.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

SubConArtist said:


> Has anyone bought one of these for their pod?
> 
> AudioQuest Carbon USB Cable
> 
> Maybe i'm in the wrong thread... Couldn't find a Kemper or Helix thread.
> 
> I have a 500x floorboard.



Seems rather expensive. What's the point of it? Sound goes digital from POD to pc, so any printer cable that works will do.


----------



## SubConArtist

leechmasterargentina said:


> Seems rather expensive. What's the point of it? Sound goes digital from POD to pc, so any printer cable that works will do.



Sound goes digital from POD to pc better... Buy me one! If you can find a lower price than that, i'm fine with that.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

SubConArtist said:


> Sound goes digital from POD to pc better... Buy me one! If you can find a lower price than that, i'm fine with that.



Depends on the definition of "better". As long as the signal reaches, being digital won't make a difference if cables use gold, etc. You could google about cables and you'll find there are many companies selling "premium" cables that doesn't sound a bit better than average cables. And I'm talking about cables transporting analog signal. For digital signal, believe me, it won't make a difference. I've recorded a whole record through POD's S/PDIF using my old VHS recorder RCA cables, lol, and they worked just fine.


----------



## SubConArtist

Alright! I'll go with this one Hosa USB-215AB - 15' for $9.99

Serious thought man, they wouldn't make cables as expensive as that AudioQuest cable if it didn't something more right than it's made for. It's just line 6 aren't putting something that quality out for the pod even thought they should, but then again would people pay for it then? Especially if you won the lottery. Just pick number that hasn't come up this year.


----------



## RobPhoboS

SubConArtist said:


> Has anyone bought one of these for their pod?
> 
> AudioQuest Carbon USB Cable






Erm - I can't see how carrying digital information down a (overpriced, pointless) fancy cable makes any difference ?
If you're getting interference then you can just put your USB cable into another sheath of rubber (ooer), and even then I doubt its that cable, more like the power supplies.

If you can find very high quality sound examples, going through different cables from an independent reviewer that didn't just spunk a load of cash on one, let's hear it !


----------



## stevexc

SubConArtist said:


> Serious thought man, they wouldn't make cables as expensive as that AudioQuest cable if it didn't something more right than it's made for.



And "what it's made for" is to separate the fools from their money. There is no signal degradation in a digital cable. It's not like your computer can confuse a 1 for a 0. At best it is a more durable cable that is more resistant to breaking and less prone to interference. But due to the nature of digital signals it cannot sound "better".

Also, ironic username is ironic.


----------



## Malkav

Nevermind problem is almost resolved as 15 minutes ago they actually got back to me with some positive news.


----------



## Akhenat0n

https://www.dropbox.com/home?preview=Sia2+mp3.mp3


Cheap Thrills by Sia, guitar & bass test track

Peavey Rotor EXP with Dimarzio X2N
Peavey Millennium 5 BPX
Line6 POD HD500
Reaper v4.77


----------



## jeremyb

Having good experience with the AMT Pangaea, I've put it in the HD's loop and running it for my cab sim now, noticeable improvement over the stock cabs!!


----------



## RobPhoboS

jeremyb said:


> Having good experience with the AMT Pangaea, I've put it in the HD's loop and running it for my cab sim now, noticeable improvement over the stock cabs!!



I'm glad you've mentioned this !
I'm just in the midst of either selling the POD and getting the Amplifire, or keeping it but using the AMT.

Can you post anything up with comparisons between POD cabs and user IR's ?


----------



## kamello

guys, Line 6 is now offering the HD Pack models foh free until October 31 with the buy of a new POD. BUT, you can just unregister your Line 6 device, create a new account, and re-register your old POD

http://l6c-acdn.line6.net/data/6/0a064389b21557c7ece5db80e/application/pdf


----------



## Akhenat0n

kamello said:


> guys, Line 6 is now offering the HD Pack models foh free until October 31 with the buy of a new POD. BUT, you can just unregister your Line 6 device, create a new account, and re-register your old POD
> 
> http://l6c-acdn.line6.net/data/6/0a064389b21557c7ece5db80e/application/pdf



Hollllllyyyy!

This really works!


----------



## kamello

Akhenat0n said:


> Hollllllyyyy!
> 
> This really works!



how are the new amps? Im dying to try it but my USB doesn't work  

atleast I registered it in time so hopefully I'll be able to use it when I repair this thing


----------



## Akhenat0n

kamello said:


> how are the new amps? Im dying to try it but my USB doesn't work
> 
> atleast I registered it in time so hopefully I'll be able to use it when I repair this thing



I can't thank you enough man!

I'm rockin with the Big Bottom and 5150 atm  Will try the rest later, I'm very curious about the Bass pack cuz many have said they are a huge improvement. 

The sad thing is that I gotta go to work in less than 2 hours


----------



## gabito

kamello said:


> guys, Line 6 is now offering the HD Pack models foh free until October 31 with the buy of a new POD. BUT, you can just unregister your Line 6 device, create a new account, and re-register your old POD
> 
> http://l6c-acdn.line6.net/data/6/0a064389b21557c7ece5db80e/application/pdf



This is great, thank you.


----------



## lewis

after owning a Digitech Whammy DT, then selling it after getting the HD Pro because of the built in version, Im now back wanting to buy the Whammy again. The Pods one is very very poor, at least in comparison to the original. Totally un-usable in my experiences.


----------



## BlackFalcon17

kamello said:


> guys, Line 6 is now offering the HD Pack models foh free until October 31 with the buy of a new POD. BUT, you can just unregister your Line 6 device, create a new account, and re-register your old POD
> 
> http://l6c-acdn.line6.net/data/6/0a064389b21557c7ece5db80e/application/pdf



Thanks for the tip! Time to spend endless hours creating new tones!


----------



## Rizzo

kamello said:


> guys, Line 6 is now offering the HD Pack models foh free until October 31 with the buy of a new POD. BUT, you can just unregister your Line 6 device, create a new account, and re-register your old POD
> 
> http://l6c-acdn.line6.net/data/6/0a064389b21557c7ece5db80e/application/pdf


Holy sh*t man! I'm trying right now thanks


----------



## Rizzo

Downloaded the pack and everything works. Just one thing: I noticed that there are no % showing in the advanced edits (DEP parameters) in the latest HD edit. Sucks that L6 didn't fix this bug yet. Does anyone know of a workaround?

I would revert back to the previous version of HD edit, but I won't be able to use the extra models then.


----------



## JEngelking

kamello said:


> guys, Line 6 is now offering the HD Pack models foh free until October 31 with the buy of a new POD. BUT, you can just unregister your Line 6 device, create a new account, and re-register your old POD
> 
> http://l6c-acdn.line6.net/data/6/0a064389b21557c7ece5db80e/application/pdf



Man, if I could still give you rep I would.  Thanks so much for the tip, I've gotten to play around with a couple of the new amps, mainly the Panama and it already sounds up to par with my other patches after just putting a screamer in front of it, and not even messing with the amp settings at all.


----------



## Akhenat0n

Rizzo said:


> Downloaded the pack and everything works. Just one thing: I noticed that there are no % showing in the advanced edits (DEP parameters) in the latest HD edit. Sucks that L6 didn't fix this bug yet. Does anyone know of a workaround?
> 
> I would revert back to the previous version of HD edit, but I won't be able to use the extra models then.




It's a 'normal' thing man, if you're looking at the unit itself, while changing the parameters, it will tell you the exact measure.


----------



## Rizzo

Akhenat0n said:


> It's a 'normal' thing man, if you're looking at the unit itself, while changing the parameters, it will tell you the exact measure.


Er, well it's not since previous HD edit versions didn't have this issue, so it's a bug.


----------



## Akhenat0n

Rizzo said:


> Er, well it's not since previous HD edit versions didn't have this issue, so it's a bug.



Yes, I know :/ it's a bummer but.....


----------



## Rizzo

Akhenat0n said:


> Yes, I know :/ it's a bummer but.....


Hope they'll fix it anytime soon!


----------



## Akhenat0n

Rizzo said:


> Hope they'll fix it anytime soon!




So do I my friend, but that's not a big deal.


----------



## Innervision

Is it still possible to download the free bundle with an old device? I tried countless times to unregister and deauthorize, then re register and authorize and there's still no model pack showing up in my account.

It's been 3 hours now I'm trying to make this work around... work! What am I missing


----------



## kamello

Innervision said:


> Is it still possible to download the free bundle with an old device? I tried countless times to unregister and deauthorize, then re register and authorize and there's still no model pack showing up in my account.
> 
> It's been 3 hours now I'm trying to make this work around... work! What am I missing




yup. Unregister your device, *create a new account*, register your old device here, say you bought new from Guitar Center or something, and then you are set


----------



## Innervision

Thanks that's exactly what I did multiple times... so I guess I'll have to retry once more then!


----------



## BillCosby

There's a link I followed after I created my new account, line6.com/promos and I clicked the image for the free HD packs. The PDF had a link that brings you to the registration page. It gave me directions from there.


----------



## gabito

Innervision said:


> Is it still possible to download the free bundle with an old device? I tried countless times to unregister and deauthorize, then re register and authorize and there's still no model pack showing up in my account.
> 
> It's been 3 hours now I'm trying to make this work around... work! What am I missing



Had a similar issue, this is what I did:

- De authorize my laptop with the Line6 License Manager using my current account.
- De authorize my POD using my current account (website control panel).
- Re authorize the POD with a new account (website control panel).
- Update Line6 Monkey, and then update drivers, etc.
- Backup all my patches, playlists, whatever.
- Upgrade USB Firmware.
- Flash / reset the POD.
- Re authorize my laptop from the Line6 License Manager.
- Add my POD to the Line6 License Manager.
- Turn the POD's power off, and then turn the power on.
- Dance the Macarena.
- It's done.

You may have to do all these steps, or maybe some. I had not clue about what was failing, so I did everything more or less in that order.

Check if you missed something.


----------



## stevexc

Well damn I guess this HD500 I'm getting tomorrow came at exactly the right time!


----------



## Innervision

Thanks, I followed everything to the letter and created 3 new accounts in the process... still no model packs showing up in the license manager. I really wonder how you guys managed to do it  The only emails I get are "Thank you for creating your Line6 account" and "Thank you for registering your product" without any reference to the Bundle.

I think I must have created like 10 new accounts since yesterday...


----------



## BillCosby

Innervision said:


> Thanks, I followed everything to the letter and created 3 new accounts in the process... still no model packs showing up in the license manager. I really wonder how you guys managed to do it  The only emails I get are "Thank you for creating your Line6 account" and "Thank you for registering your product" without any reference to the Bundle.
> 
> I think I must have created like 10 new accounts since yesterday...



Did you create the new account and go to line6.com/promos and click here? And then follow the directions?


----------



## Innervision

After reading your message I created a new account and then went to line6.com/promos and registered from there. Still nothing showing up... I did that twice.


----------



## BillCosby

Innervision said:


> After reading your message I created a new account and then went to line6.com/promos and registered from there. Still nothing showing up... I did that twice.



Maybe they fixed it after they realized people were re-registering PODs.


----------



## Innervision

Maybe... when did you re register your unit? The first time I tried it was around 26 hours ago


----------



## BillCosby

Innervision said:


> Maybe... when did you re register your unit? The first time I tried it was around 26 hours ago



I did it on the 6th.


----------



## EdgeCrusher

Just tried this and it did not work for me either, really pissed I messed this! Made a new email and everything! I really want the 5150 amp model, but don't want to spend $50 on it.


----------



## Innervision

Errr ... yeah that's too bad ... I already own the metal pack and I think it's really worth to get your hands on. A couple of new cabs in addition to the amps would have been great though.


----------



## stevexc

I'm having trouble with this too, and with a pedal newly added to my account. It WAS used, so they must be checking to see if anyone else had owned it previously. Bummer.


----------



## Akhenat0n

They've probably fixed the 'bug'....we shouldn't have discussed about it here I guess :/ The bundle is something really refreshing....5150 and Big Bottom are killers, as well as the bass pack models, trust me. I feel for you guys who have missed this opportunity.


----------



## Centrix

Just started using my 500x again after a long time dwelling on acoustic instruments + sax. Definitely get a great feel from this.

Can anyone recommend some sweet patches that I can download to get a better grasp of how things work? Line6's customtone page is kinda messy, so I'm hoping someone has a cool alternative.

Also, thanks for the tip on the bundle packs, turns out I hadn't registered my POD before so got it for free!


----------



## Zulphur

Is the trick still working guys?


----------



## BlackFalcon17

Anybody notice clipping using the PV Panama when you put an eq after the mixer? I haven't run into this problem with any other amp.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

BlackFalcon17 said:


> Anybody notice clipping using the PV Panama when you put an eq after the mixer? I haven't run into this problem with any other amp.



The Panama is hotter than any other amp; probably a design flaw. Try to lower things down and you'll get rid of clipping.


----------



## emclel78

prozak said:


> Boogie Rhythm:
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/dinko-infeqtor-lipova-a/infeqt0r-mesa-dual-rectifier-pod-hd[/SC]



I'd love to see if this tone fits in one of my mixes. Does anyone have the patch by chance?


----------



## Akhenat0n

emclel78 said:


> I'd love to see if this tone fits in one of my mixes. Does anyone have the patch by chance?



That's one of my patches. Sending it to you asap.


----------



## emclel78

Akhenat0n said:


> That's one of my patches. Sending it to you asap.



Looking forward to it. Thanks Akhenat0n!


----------



## Faine

If anyones interested, I'm selling my Line 6 hd pod pro x 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=315213


----------



## Zulphur

Is the model pack trick still working guys?


----------



## stevexc

Zulphur said:


> Is the model pack trick still working guys?



Hasn't been for at least a week.


----------



## blubaruboxer

Akhenat0n said:


> That's one of my patches. Sending it to you asap.



would love to try this out as well if you dont mind.


----------



## Rizzo

Anyone willing to discuss a bit about his own experience in experimenting with "pre" models? I got there pretty late, but I'll give my 2 cents.
I think they all tend to sound more or less the same, but IMHO the treadplate, jcm800 (old "stock model" version) and L6 eletrik get way more usable than their full counterparts. Especially, in my opinion the elektrik pre version might be the best (and most realistic) sounding amp amongst all the stock models. Speaking of add-on ones, the 5150 pre is usable as well.


----------



## Akhenat0n

Sorry guys for being late. I THINK this is the patch I used:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ck1a6djc9cuac03/Mesa%20izypres.h5e?dl=0


Make sure to fine tune it further according to your guitars and pups.


----------



## emclel78

Akhenat0n said:


> Sorry guys for being late. I THINK this is the patch I used:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ck1a6djc9cuac03/Mesa izypres.h5e?dl=0
> 
> 
> Make sure to fine tune it further according to your guitars and pups.



Thanks a bunch! We'll see if it fits in the mix.


----------



## Akhenat0n

emclel78 said:


> Thanks a bunch! We'll see if it fits in the mix.



You're welcome my friend.......


----------



## Zulphur

Rizzo said:


> Anyone willing to discuss a bit about his own experience in experimenting with "pre" models? I got there pretty late, but I'll give my 2 cents.
> I think they all tend to sound more or less the same, but IMHO the treadplate, jcm800 (old "stock model" version) and L6 eletrik get way more usable than their full counterparts. Especially, in my opinion the elektrik pre version might be the best (and most realistic) sounding amp amongst all the stock models. Speaking of add-on ones, the 5150 pre is usable as well.



Yeah they sound good a bit different from the "full amp". The Engl pre, Slo-Overdrive and newest Marshall also works great. Try the plexi ones with pre-eq and an overdrive , to me they sound great.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Anyone have a usable Jerry Cantrell preset using the Bomber model?
Surprisingly, no good ones on Custom Tone, just Blackface with Screamer combo's & such.

I'm looking for something more like the most recent two records, plugging the guitar right into the amp & not a whole lot more. Something akin to his Bogner tones before he switched to his Freidman siggy, or anything close to his Freidman siggy.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

I made my own and posted it, it seems to be reasonably liked 'cause it's getting downloaded like crazy. 
Just named it "Cantrell".


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Wow, this thread is really dying eh? Everybody switched to other units or what?

I could use some insight in recording matters. While recording tracks for my previous band a couple of years back, we used a DI box, split it to my old Pod X3 bean for monitoring and to a Focusrite audio interface to record the DI track.

I've got a Pod HD500X for a while already, and I'm wondering if recording over USB on a patch without any fx or amps on it, in other words, a dry patch, gives me a dry sound signal something comparable to the method described above, with the DI box. 

I can't really seem to to find anything on this, but I'm kind of worried that a) without a DI box there is no conversion unbalanced to balanced, so not so good quality and b) there is some kind of sound processing, even on a dry patch.

-------

Some notes:
-Don't worry about me being able to monitor the clean tracks  I can set up a dual patch, or run my other pod to an amp.
-I can still fall back on my Pod X3, it actually has options to record a wet and dry signal at the same time.


----------



## Akhenat0n

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Wow, this thread is really dying eh? Everybody switched to other units or what?
> 
> I could use some insight in recording matters. While recording tracks for my previous band a couple of years back, we used a DI box, split it to my old Pod X3 bean for monitoring and to a Focusrite audio interface to record the DI track.
> 
> I've got a Pod HD500X for a while already, and I'm wondering if recording over USB on a patch without any fx or amps on it, in other words, a dry patch, gives me a dry sound signal something comparable to the method described above, with the DI box.
> 
> I can't really seem to to find anything on this, but I'm kind of worried that a) without a DI box there is no conversion unbalanced to balanced, so not so good quality and b) there is some kind of sound processing, even on a dry patch.
> 
> -------
> 
> Some notes:
> -Don't worry about me being able to monitor the clean tracks  I can set up a dual patch, or run my other pod to an amp.
> -I can still fall back on my Pod X3, it actually has options to record a wet and dry signal at the same time.




I've heard from someone that it's better to use a DI box for that purpose, but don't take it for granted. I'd like some info as well.


----------



## blacai

I have been trying to create a preset where I tune one step down using a pitch pedal.

Settings are:
Pitch: -1.1
MIX: 100%
FX Type: Pitch
FX Model: Pitch Glide

More or less it sounds "ok", but it lacks of definition/clarity. 
Where should I place the effect? Beginning of the chain? Just before the amps?






How should the pitch be in order to tune 1 1/2, 2, 2 1/2... steps down?


----------



## Akhenat0n

blacai said:


> I have been trying to create a preset where I tune one step down using a pitch pedal.
> 
> Settings are:
> Pitch: -1.1
> MIX: 100%
> FX Type: Pitch
> FX Model: Pitch Glide
> 
> More or less it sounds "ok", but it lacks of definition/clarity.
> Where should I place the effect? Beginning of the chain? Just before the amps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How should the pitch be in order to tune 1 1/2, 2, 2 1/2... steps down?



Try putting the Glide at the first place in the chain.


----------



## tuttermuts

Got a question:

Using outbord cabsims on a hd500x (I've been eyeballing the pangaea for a while) is it worth it? This would be for live.
I've only managed to find a few examples online, seems like a slight improvement.
Tried in a daw a couple of times with mixed results (didn't have much time to fiddle around with it tbh). Thing is there seems to be a bit of confusion as to what output mode to use and how.

Anyone?


----------



## Rizzo

Just a random question since I had this idea but I'm not home with my pod for a bunch of weeks now: if you stack up some delays with modulation and set them all at the same time except for feedback and modulation efx, can you get one delay with different modulated trails or would it just be a mess?


----------



## Santuzzo

A question to those of you who got the HD amp packs:
Would you say the new amp models are worth getting?
I do think I have plenty of amp models in the POD HD500 already, and I actually only use a few of them and am very pleased with the tones I'm getting, so I'm not feeling a necessity of getting the amp packs, however if the new amp models are very good sounding then it might be worth it.

For metal rhythm tones I mostly use the Treadplate and the Fireball models both with a Screamer in front of them. To me those sound very good.

I watched a few demo clips on YT on the amp model packs but I was not blown away by them. Sounded fine, but nothing that made me think I HAVE to get those ....


----------



## Akhenat0n

Santuzzo said:


> A question to those of you who got the HD amp packs:
> Would you say the new amp models are worth getting?
> I do think I have plenty of amp models in the POD HD500 already, and I actually only use a few of them and am very pleased with the tones I'm getting, so I'm not feeling a necessity of getting the amp packs, however if the new amp models are very good sounding then it might be worth it.
> 
> For metal rhythm tones I mostly use the Treadplate and the Fireball models both with a Screamer in front of them. To me those sound very good.
> 
> I watched a few demo clips on YT on the amp model packs but I was not blown away by them. Sounded fine, but nothing that made me think I HAVE to get those ....



Well I got those for free, and I say yes. Big Bottom and 5150 are something that I really missed. To be honest I still haven't tried the vintage and the bass pack amps out yet. To be fully honest only the Big Bottom and the 5150  For example, check this out: [SC]https://soundcloud.com/ericjutsu/pod-hd-big-bottom?in=dinko-infeqtor-lipova-a/sets/pod-hd500[/SC]

Sounds godlike to my ears.


----------



## Santuzzo

Akhenat0n said:


> Well I got those for free, and I say yes. Big Bottom and 5150 are something that I really missed. To be honest I still haven't tried the vintage and the bass pack amps out yet. To be fully honest only the Big Bottom and the 5150  For example, check this out: [SC]https://soundcloud.com/ericjutsu/pod-hd-big-bottom?in=dinko-infeqtor-lipova-a/sets/pod-hd500[/SC]
> 
> Sounds godlike to my ears.



Thank you!
That does sound great indeed 
Awesome playing, too  and I love me some Nevermore!


----------



## Jarmake

My trusty old x3 live is going to retire this weekend (I have already fixed it five times and I've had enough) and there's a hd500x on the way. Now I'll just have to start collecting tones for trying out. Shame that the free amp pack promotion isn't available anymore though.


----------



## Jarmake

Got my hd500x yesterday and holy crap there's a lot more to tweak compared to my old and trusty x3 live. Last night went on purely just ....ing around and trying different stuff on it. 

The footswitches are quite a lot better than they were on x3 live (and apparently on hd500 too.), there's a lot less squeaking and wobling when pressing the buttons. At first they felt "wrong" under my foot when changing patches and whatnot, but after a while I could say that they're heaps better. I love thebled rings, they're much better than the little lights on my x3. Expression pedal feels different too and the toeswitch is a bit harder to press, but it's not a bad thing.

I bet I'm going to love this a lot more than x3 after getting used to tweaking it.


----------



## MiPwnYew

Just picked up a used HD500x. I'm loving Meambobbo's guide and heavy tones, but does anyone have any tips to get a nice and realistic sounding acoustic tone with the piezo saddles on my JP? Wasn't sure if there are certain amps/comps/speakers that lend themselves to sound better for acoustic stuff


----------



## marcwormjim

People generally used the tube preamp effect with no amp model.


----------



## giwrgos02

Hello guys. I'm giving a djenty Pod HD preset for free. (Ghost Iris tone)

Check out the video I made with it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvlnNZPNLSE


----------



## Rizzo

Pasting from another thread because it was slightly OT there.
_________

2 times out of 3 on my Pod HD I feel high gain tones have enough gain but no "body" or "meat" to them, especially on lower strings and palm mutes.
Feels like the signal is actually a clean tone but then processed through distortion, which doesn't totally saturate.
Also I can rarely find the balance between saturation and natural compression because of this. If I add more gain, it gets ok for compression but oversaturated. If I keep the gain low and add a compressor it feel unnatural and squashed already, like an overproduced Sturgis metalcore tone. Also I hate compressors so that doesn't help.

For any of you who happens to know Line6 compressors inside and out, which is the least aggressive? Again I never used to use compressors so I'm not experienced. Tried the red comp but it squashes out too much. I just need to regain the feel of a regular high gain amp as mentioned.


----------



## lewis

just picked up a Pod X3 live 2nd hand. Already own the HD Pro and the HD Bean.

The X3's distortion, when used with some physical pedals infront, sounds way better on high gain tones.
There is some weird boxy, low mid fizzy type thing on the HD's high gain amps which is tough to get rid of. That does not exist on the X3. The only fizz you get is the normal high end stuff that you can EQ away easy.

Im going to use the X3 now for live (except any massive shows, which will be my Kemper isntead) and practices.


----------



## lewis

BUMP:

Anyone know If I can set up a whammy divebomb effect with the Pod Hd (using the floorboard with it) that doesnt depend on the foot expression pedal being clicked down first to activate "whammy mode"?
Want it more like the actual digitech whammy where its already an active effect from the off and the pedal being up is 0% effect and right down is 100% effect.
I dont use Volume for anything and would want to swap what is active by default from the volume to the whammy effect?.
Is this possible?
i.e not having to click it down first for the effect to be there


----------



## lewis

no one /\ ?


----------



## marcwormjim

On the 500/500X floorboard, you can assign any effect's parameters (including on/off) to any of the unit's switches - If you're using the HD Pro with floorboard accessory, it seems odd that they'd omit such a basic feature.


----------



## lewis

marcwormjim said:


> On the 500/500X floorboard, you can assign any effect's parameters (including on/off) to any of the unit's switches - If you're using the HD Pro with floorboard accessory, it seems odd that they'd omit such a basic feature.


In which case you must be able to.
Do you know how I do that?


----------



## Poltergeist

I just bought a Logidy EPSi for my POD HD to disable the stock cab and mics for custom Impulse Responses for cabinet and Mic replacement. I just want to make sure I'm going about the setup and signal chain right as I've never added any type of pedal to my HD 500 before.

I use studio/direct output mode currently (before the EPSi), and I record via the S/pdif out of the POD HD into my Mbox interface and then to Pro Tools. I've read other forums with users who have used the EPSi and they chose to use "Stack front" and the other users suggested "AMP" output mode and said it's the 'better suited output mode for the EPSi'... I just want to verify if this is true or if it's personal preference? My goal is to make my setup the same for Studio and Live use... so I'd like to stick with one mode and wonder which one will be best?... I NEVER intend to connect this setup to a real guitar cab.. ONLY FRFR monitors or direct FOH if used in a live situation.

Secondly, I'm assuming the best bet is to put this in the FX loop of the HD 500 as suggested by others... I feel like a noob asking, but what is the best way to connect it with the FX LOOP? The Logidy Epsi has a L/R IN and a L/R out. So would my chain be like: POD HD> EPSi's output Left> into the POD'S FX LOOP> and then just my guitar connected thru the Guitar IN of the POD HD? or is that wrong?

Also, when I add the FX LOOP BLOCK in the signal chain, I should place it right after the AMP, right?... I know never before the amp of course; but it should go right after, not all the way at the end of the signal chain, correct? Some people have said this EPSi can clip or be pretty hot and has no clip indicator, but some have suggested turning the Loop Send down -10db and boosting the Return +10db. This reason is why I'm concerned about the OUTPUT mode and how to tame it properly so it works well with the POD.

Other great random suggestions from users is using the Pre-Amp models over the Full models. Another user suggested turning down the D.E.P to get more control over the actual amp parameters.I read of other's in the past of having good and bad experiences with this stompbox, but ultimately, it's because everyone has different gear and different expectations and I know what to expect with IRs... I just want to make sure I'm accommodating the Logidy EPSi with my setup correctly so I don't have a bad experience with it like some Line 6 users have with their POD HD'S.

Thanks for your time in advance...


P.S. Anyone using IR's with their POD'S presently, feel free to share which ones have helped augment and improve your POD HD tonally. Once I get the EPSi in the mail and set it up correctly, I plan to load it with my favorite Redwirez IR'S from the Big Box series...


----------



## Rizzo

lewis said:


> BUMP:
> 
> Anyone know If I can set up a whammy divebomb effect with the Pod Hd (using the floorboard with it) that doesnt depend on the foot expression pedal being clicked down first to activate "whammy mode"?
> Want it more like the actual digitech whammy where its already an active effect from the off and the pedal being up is 0% effect and right down is 100% effect.
> I dont use Volume for anything and would want to swap what is active by default from the volume to the whammy effect?.
> Is this possible?
> i.e not having to click it down first for the effect to be there


Not getting your issue. Just program it as you wish on the pedal scaling % and leave it on without on-off assignments.


----------



## HerbalDude420

I am thinking of purchasing a POD HD500X. Is it possible to either dress up or use its cleans then switch channels to the 6505+ Lead channel and just have EQ noisegate maybe a screamer compresser that sort of stuff while retaining the orignal sound of the 6505+.


----------



## lewis

HerbalDude420 said:


> I am thinking of purchasing a POD HD500X. Is it possible to either dress up or use its cleans then switch channels to the 6505+ Lead channel and just have EQ noisegate maybe a screamer compresser that sort of stuff while retaining the orignal sound of the 6505+.


Im in the same boat.

Im wanting to have the Pod HD connected to my ENGL preamp 4cable method.
Im wanting to use the Pod for cleans/ambience/synths and the ENGL for main rhythm and solo tones just using the Pods effects.

Im hoping it works like this. Im unsure if it does though.
because the Pod cannot do amp communication/channel switching, we would need it to output sound when the effects loop is bypassed on certain patches.

So my ENGL preamp will always be on its high gain rhythm channel, but when I want my clean patch it will be the Pod, bypassing the ENGL still stuck on high gain. Hopefully we still get sound from it by bypassing the real amp.
Does anyone know?


----------



## Rizzo

I don't know how it's done also since I don't have an amp and hence the actual need, but the Pod does have midi switching capabilities (just look at the bottom of the Controllers panel in Edit)


----------



## Nicki

Rizzo said:


> I don't know how it's done also since I don't have an amp and hence the actual need, but the Pod does have midi switching capabilities (just look at the bottom of the Controllers panel in Edit)



The HD300 and HD400 aren't because they aren't MIDI capable. The HD500, HD500X, Pro and ProX are all MIDI capable.


----------



## Bevo

Hi guys, please forgive me as I have not been up to speed on this thread or the L6 offerings.

Right now I have a Mesa 20w rectifier head and 4/12 that does not get played as it's tooooo loud and we don't jam anymore.
I'm thinking a POD Pro mounted into my desk hooked up to a compact PA speaker would be great as I work from home a lot.

Pros
Compact size for office (Pro)
Headphones 
Small PA hidden under desk (maybe)
Quiet playing

Negatives
Not tube
Too much time pushing buttons not playing
Floor unit is a bit awkward 
Expensive PA cabinet
Less portable if playing out (assumes no case for Pro)
Low B, can a PA handle it?

Thanks in advance for your PA recommendations for Canada and thoughts on this small rig.

Cheers!


----------



## Rizzo

Well honestly, the HD series is old yet. But it's still one of the flagships of the entry level modeling segment, since that segment doesn't exist pretty much anymore.

As for the pros and cons, well a PA can handle virtually anything so... I play guitar, bass, keyboard and synths through it. Just be aware of gain staging and have an adequate speaker. At home, you'll be fine with an 8 or 10 inch. Then ti really depends on your budget. You can check out Behringer, Alto (for a low budget), or Mackie, EV, JBL, Yamaha and anything above for more quality, but a FRFR speaker still is what it is. You'll be better off trying some in a store, maybe together with a Pod already.

"Not tube" is a con just as long as you wish. It's just another technology. My dog is also "not a cat" but it's fine for me. I mean, stick with tube amps or deal with it.

"Too much time pushing buttons not playing" is again very arbitrary. There IS the risk of fiddling, but it's again up to you. Just be a rational human being and limit your options. Do test stuff, but once you program the "right" tone, play with it. Don't look for another ad infinitum. Also, you'll just have to program a tone once. The rest is playing.

Wrapping up, I'd say get a used Pod if you find a bargain for your budget. But you'll be better off with an updated Fractal or Kemper product if you're coming from amp world.


----------



## Bevo

This would be the PROX, for $899 CDN..

Thanks you for your feedback!


----------



## Rizzo

I wouldn't advise getting one new. Maybe look for an used HD pro (first series, without the X, the X series just adds a little processing power which is not fundamental) or an used HD500, again no X series. In the 1k price range, I'd start considering pro-grade stuff as, again, Kemper or Fractal.


----------



## Bevo

Thank you, I will look for options as suggested


----------



## Rizzo

You're welcome!


----------



## Bearitone

This has GOT to be the longest thread on SSO.
Can anyone confirm? Just curious


----------



## lewis

kindsage said:


> This has GOT to be the longest thread on SSO.
> Can anyone confirm? Just curious


and yet I still dont know If the POD will do what I want it to do hahahah

i.e does the Pod have the capabilities to in 1 patch use the sound of a separate preamp going through it (my engl) for say rhythm tones, and in another patch say a clean tone, completely bypass the connected ENGL, but still output sound?.

and also, can I have the Whammy divebomb effect always on the footswitch so I dont have to click it down to activate it?. Seems that by default its a volume pedal with either wah or whammy being chosen by pressing it down first. Whereas I want it the other way around. i.e Divebomb by default with wah/volume being selected by pressing it down.


----------



## Rizzo

^Well people replied to your previous quesitons, me included. It's up to you to try and implement the solutions.

I'll say it again.
As for 1. look up 4CM with midi channel switching (you can do it on an HD500 or Pro, no other models), as for 2. just activate the effect without footswitch assignment, it's that easy. your assumptions are wrong, just learn to program the thing, no rocket science. you can automate whatever on the pedal.

setup the whammy, assign to EXP1 and the pedal switch. leave it on. grab a wah (or volume pedal block for that matter, or automate amp output), assign to the EXP2 and pedal switch. leave it off. switching will well, switch between the two.


----------



## Sogradde

lewis said:


> and yet I still dont know If the POD will do what I want it to do hahahah


Hey lewis, I tried to use the my Pod HD500 the same way you described it but I am currently a bit stuck. As you can see in this thread I ran into some issues where bypassing the 5153's preamp section would cause break up of the volume and popping noises. I solved that problem by putting the amp model in question in one path of the A/B mixer and muting the other path. However, I cannot for some reason adjust the volume at that point, effectively making the clean channel much louder than the lead channel. I'll keep on trying to find a solution for that but I couldn't get it to work yet. Ironically I've seen people do it on a 300X and on a 500X model but it doesn't work on mine for some reason. Maybe you'll find a solution.


----------



## pastanator

does anyone know how to make the expression pedal on the hd300 do wah? i can only ever get it to be volume or whammy


----------



## lewis

anyone have any thoughts on putting a tube preamp pedal into the effects loop of these pod units?

What will it do? Will it tube up my tone or at the very least add some extra tube like saturation to the signal?
I have a laney pulse preamp pedal that just collects dust and i really want to use it on my pedalboard only rig where a pod x3 pro live sits. Going to also be getting the seymour duncan powerstage 170 to run it into a real cab.
Just wondered if the pulse in a pod effects loop But using the pod amp models (big bottom) would work well?


----------



## Zoobiedood

I never found a tube anything to help a POD HD. Or most modelers. I just use them as-is.


----------



## Nicki

lewis said:


> BUMP:
> 
> Anyone know If I can set up a whammy divebomb effect with the Pod Hd (using the floorboard with it) that doesnt depend on the foot expression pedal being clicked down first to activate "whammy mode"?
> Want it more like the actual digitech whammy where its already an active effect from the off and the pedal being up is 0% effect and right down is 100% effect.
> I dont use Volume for anything and would want to swap what is active by default from the volume to the whammy effect?.
> Is this possible?
> i.e not having to click it down first for the effect to be there



If by "floorboard" you mean the Shortboard Mk2 or Mk3...

When you're setting up your patch in HD Edit, set the expression pedal to be in Wah mode and save/send to pod. When you switch to that patch, the pedal should be in Wah mode.


----------



## Nicki

lewis said:


> anyone have any thoughts on putting a tube preamp pedal into the effects loop of these pod units?
> 
> What will it do? Will it tube up my tone or at the very least add some extra tube like saturation to the signal?
> I have a laney pulse preamp pedal that just collects dust and i really want to use it on my pedalboard only rig where a pod x3 pro live sits. Going to also be getting the seymour duncan powerstage 170 to run it into a real cab.
> Just wondered if the pulse in a pod effects loop But using the pod amp models (big bottom) would work well?



I looked into this before and found that nothing will make your amp sound like a tube amp if it's not a tube amp. Also, you would typically not want to place distortion effects/pedals/preamps in an FX Loop.


----------



## Sogradde

By the way @lewis I figured out a way to do what you proposed (using your tube amp for distortion and the POD for cleans). You have to set up two signal paths, putting a volume block in the beginning of each, both on 0%. On one path it should be followed by the clean amp without cab sim, the other path contains the FX loop block. The idea is to have one volume block on and the other switched off and both assigned to the same footswitch. By pressing the footswitch you can activate either one path or the other. The only downside I found is, that you lose a few free blocks for this method but it works without any lag or popping noises.


----------



## lewis

Sogradde said:


> By the way @lewis I figured out a way to do what you proposed (using your tube amp for distortion and the POD for cleans). You have to set up two signal paths, putting a volume block in the beginning of each, both on 0%. On one path it should be followed by the clean amp without cab sim, the other path contains the FX loop block. The idea is to have one volume block on and the other switched off and both assigned to the same footswitch. By pressing the footswitch you can activate either one path or the other. The only downside I found is, that you lose a few free blocks for this method but it works without any lag or popping noises.


oh man thats awesome. Thank you for doing this.

I will type this out in a step by step guide and next month, when I have my power amp will use this guide to set it up.
My rhythm tone path would likely only be a noise gate and a screamer with the clean side being reverb,chorus and delay. Hopefully by not using the built in cab sounds on either path, i save enough DSP to have all the effects blocks I need.

EDIT: I presume this also means that having 1 complete patch with the effects loop in to activate rhythm, and then a completely different patch without the effects loop block and just clean amp sounds/effects, produces no sound/output because of the 4CM and therefore the only way to do it, is how you suggested?


----------



## Sogradde

That works and is what I did at first. However, switching between patches has a certain latency and I couldn't live with the delay between two patches, especially live. If you use it mostly for bedroom purposes it should be fine but in a live setting it's quite annoying, that's why I was looking for a different method.


----------



## Nicki

Does anyone know how to change the program change midi message that's sent on patch change? This is driving me nuts.

I have my FBV Mk2 connected to my HD Pro and set to ABCD mode. While on any setlist, only presets 01A, 01B and 01C change the amp channels. However, I'd like this to happen with all banks. Anyone have any clue?


----------



## lewis

anyone know if the variax shuriken works with the hd pro?
all im seeing is helix demos with it.


----------



## Nicki

lewis said:


> anyone know if the variax shuriken works with the hd pro?
> all im seeing is helix demos with it.



straight from the product page:

*OPTIMIZED FOR LINE 6 MULTI-EFFECTS*
*Take your tone even further.*
Variax Shuriken can be incorporated into any guitar rig, but is uniquely optimized for use with Line 6 modelers and multi-effects, including the Helix™, POD® HD and Firehawk® families. Create special presets that allow you to change amp, effect, and guitar models, as well as guitar tunings, all on the fly with the touch of a switch.


----------



## lewis

Nicki said:


> straight from the product page:
> 
> *OPTIMIZED FOR LINE 6 MULTI-EFFECTS*
> *Take your tone even further.*
> Variax Shuriken can be incorporated into any guitar rig, but is uniquely optimized for use with Line 6 modelers and multi-effects, including the Helix™, POD® HD and Firehawk® families. Create special presets that allow you to change amp, effect, and guitar models, as well as guitar tunings, all on the fly with the touch of a switch.


Ah thank god. I couldnt get the website to open on my phone.

Im gas'ing hard for a shuriken having spent all day yesterday watching stevic slay and demo his.


----------



## lewis

ok guys,
this will be my first forray into Midi.

Impulse buying a Randall T2 head yesterday (which has Midi/midi thru etc) has meant Im going to be keen on using my HD Pro with it 4cm.

Now can i set up the amp so the FBV shortboard infront of me changes HD Pro patches AND amp channels at the same time?.

or vice versa?. I.e having the Randall channel switcher infront of me with no FBV shortboard, and just changing amp channels also changes Pod patches at the same time?.

Ideally option 1 would be the preference because the FBV has the expression pedal built in that I want to use for divebombs.
But if it would only work the other way around with the Amp footswitch controlling the Pod too then so be it.

Anyone help with this?.

also, how do you actually programme midi?.
So I have the HD Pro editor open, and its connected to the amps midi, what do I do to make them communicate properly?. Is it programmable via the HD Pro edit software?


----------



## Metropolis

Best Pod HD patches in 2018? I'm getting 500X (again) tomorrow for rehearsal and live to use it with tube amps power section and a real cab. So I'm trying to dial in new tones, and experimenting different ways of dialing them in. For example are John Browne's patches any good, if you want to buy some patches, and is it any worth it? Of course I know he can get crushing tones out of any Line 6 unit, but some user experiences would be nice to know.

Thinking these guys had good sounds out of Pod HD.

https://line6.com/customtone/profile/Soulhenge/


http://presetron.com/presets/101024


----------



## lewis

@Kirill5412 any help bud /\ ? 

also yeah i really rate soulhenge too


----------



## Metropolis

Killer patches from both  And they are almost free from fiddling around with compressors, vintage pre's and tons of eq's. Bonus is that some of them are dialed in just using pre-amps. There is something so wrong about how power-amp modeling plays with cab modeling in these units, very often it just muds up everything. Unfortunately Angl XXL cab with SM57 on axis is almost only passable combination for modern hi-gain metal. Dialing in tones doesn't really need much if power-amp and cab section are disabled.

As former owner of Pod HD300, HD Bean and another HD500X this was new and refreshing approach. Quite simple, if I may say so. Because always it's not with these units.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Finally got around to getting an HD500X


----------



## lewis

Zombie13 said:


> Finally got around to getting an HD500X



that active monitor seems awesome.

Would you recommend?
Would be perfect for my bands Kemper/Axe FX II live setup.


----------



## ZXIIIT

lewis said:


> that active monitor seems awesome.
> 
> Would you recommend?
> Would be perfect for my bands Kemper/Axe FX II live setup.


Yes, if you can find a Line 6 Stagesource speaker, either l3t or l3m, get it!


----------



## Sogradde

Bruh. You had your hair cut!


----------



## ZXIIIT

Sogradde said:


> Bruh. You had your hair cut!


I did!


----------



## lewis

Zombie13 said:


> I did!


either that or this whole time you were gigging with a wig on? hahaha


----------



## ZXIIIT

lewis said:


> either that or this whole time you were gigging with a wig on? hahaha


Shhhh!


----------



## bioburden

I'm hoping that my Victory Kraken preamp arrives soon, I plan on using it with the Pod HD500x (FX loop) and into a Magnum 44 poweramp and Marshall 4x12. I've no doubt that it will sound killer.


----------



## Bentaycanada

bioburden said:


> I'm hoping that my Victory Kraken preamp arrives soon, I plan on using it with the Pod HD500x (FX loop) and into a Magnum 44 poweramp and Marshall 4x12. I've no doubt that it will sound killer.



Minus the Line 6, I’m going to try out the same thing. 

L6 G30 > Victory Kraken preamp > L6 HX Stomp > 44 Magnum


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

How do y'all find the tone suck is when in the 4CM? Im thinking about getting an HD500X instead of spending all the dosh on a Helix LT again.


----------



## bioburden

Maybe try the Mooer Radar.



tuttermuts said:


> Got a question:
> 
> Using outbord cabsims on a hd500x (I've been eyeballing the pangaea for a while) is it worth it? This would be for live.
> I've only managed to find a few examples online, seems like a slight improvement.
> Tried in a daw a couple of times with mixed results (didn't have much time to fiddle around with it tbh). Thing is there seems to be a bit of confusion as to what output mode to use and how.
> 
> Anyone?


----------



## bioburden

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How do y'all find the tone suck is when in the 4CM? Im thinking about getting an HD500X instead of spending all the dosh on a Helix LT again.


I've no idea, will see when the Kraken preamp arrives


----------



## bioburden

Bentaycanada said:


> Minus the Line 6, I’m going to try out the same thing.
> 
> L6 G30 > Victory Kraken preamp > L6 HX Stomp > 44 Magnum


Seems like a killer setup alright, the only thing I wish the Kraken preamp had was midi channel switching, then I could use my Pod HD500x to control everything. I may eventually look into getting a midi channel switcher, it's just an added expense I don't fancy right away.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

bioburden said:


> I've no idea, will see when the Kraken preamp arrives


That would help a lot. The HD would hold me over until I got a Helix down the road. 

And FWIW, when I had my HD500, impulses were a huuuuuge improvement.


----------



## bioburden

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That would help a lot. The HD would hold me over until I got a Helix down the road.
> 
> And FWIW, when I had my HD500, impulses were a huuuuuge improvement.


You mean disabling the cabs and running it into a VST IR loader/Mooer Radar? That's not an issue for me, as I'm going into a poweramp and cab, but wooul definitely go into a Mooer Radar if going to a PA (I'd probably still go into a poweramp and cab for on stage volume).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

bioburden said:


> You mean disabling the cabs and running it into a VST IR loader/Mooer Radar? That's not an issue for me, as I'm going into a poweramp and cab, but wooul definitely go into a Mooer Radar if going to a PA (I'd probably still go into a poweramp and cab for on stage volume).


Sorry was talking about the dude above asking about impulses.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How do y'all find the tone suck is when in the 4CM? Im thinking about getting an HD500X instead of spending all the dosh on a Helix LT again.



All things considered, I think I'd much prefer buying a used HD500X for $350, and saving the other $650 you'd have to fork over for a Helix LT and put it towards a new guitar. In fact, that's exactly what I just did the other day.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Carl Kolchak said:


> All things considered, I think I'd much prefer buying a used HD500X for $350, and saving the other $650 you'd have to fork over for a Helix LT and put it towards a new guitar. In fact, that's exactly what I just did the other day.



I really want another LT because I honetly really loved it. I just needed to sell it to put the money towards important things. 

The LT was really great for the 4CM. Could get crazy with the FX and it was totally transparent. Just worried the HD500X isn't as transparent.


----------



## GunpointMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How do y'all find the tone suck is when in the 4CM? Im thinking about getting an HD500X instead of spending all the dosh on a Helix LT again.


Balancing the I/O to keep tone suck to a minimum was a PITA when I had the HD500X. Even with everything leveled there seemed to be some "beef" missing in that configuration for me (with an old Carvin X100 head). I've since gone full-digital, but I know from first-hand experience the Helix is much, much more flexible, and the FX sound better.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, like I said I loved the helix. I'm still thinking about getting an HD500X in the future, but we'll see. May end upjust skipping that and getting a used Helix LT instead.

And FWIW, the Helix was the *only* modeler I tried that did a convincing Roland JC120.  The POD HD500 struggled, and I felt the AX8 did as well. But the JC120 on the Helix + the '70s Chorus was spot on.


----------



## Djentlover666

Hello all, I never used anything like a hd500 or hd500x but I want to get a hd500x. Can I use this with any amp? I saw one on Ebay used, and the description says it only works with a line 6 amp. I want to use this with my 7, 8, and 9 string guitars with a precision drive with a joyo zombie head and a 1x12 with a v30. The head has a send and return fx loop. I was thinking of using it in front of the amp. Is this ideal or should I use the 4 cable method? And why?


----------



## Jarmake

It does work with any amp, but you can use it as a control board with line6 amps, I think? I think you should try it in front of your amp and the 4 cable method too, just to see which suits you best.


----------



## Metropolis

Djentlover666 said:


> Hello all, I never used anything like a hd500 or hd500x but I want to get a hd500x. Can I use this with any amp? I saw one on Ebay used, and the description says it only works with a line 6 amp. I want to use this with my 7, 8, and 9 string guitars with a precision drive with a joyo zombie head and a 1x12 with a v30. The head has a send and return fx loop. I was thinking of using it in front of the amp. Is this ideal or should I use the 4 cable method? And why?



4-cable because then you can set modulation effects where you want in the signal chain, usually between preamp and effects loop, and you can set loop in the Pod's signal chain where you want. I would even use the Pod as a digital preamp into effects loop return. With full amp models or just pre versions depending what is sounding better with your setup.


----------



## Djentlover666

Thank you both! Could I just use it in front of the amp for a little while? Would it sound bad? Would that be the same as getting a power amp pedal and running it through a p.a.?


----------



## Centrix

Just picked up my HD500X back up for regular bedroom practicing.

Any suggestion for patch setlists that I can download? Just a bunch of cool tones for day-to-day practice, more metal oriented if possible.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Djentlover666

Highly recommend watching this! I loved the treadplate with the 4x12 xxl but hated how it kinda sounded like there was a blanket on my speaker and this cleared it right up. Except I'm using a precision drive and I only use 1 gate after the amp and I dont use the delay he used. It sounds awesome with my 8 string. Still have to find my tone for my 9 string. I'm also using it with an amp and a cab. But I'm only using the power section of my amp.


----------



## Santuzzo

I have had a POD HD500 for many years now, and I've thought about upgrading to a Helix.
However, I do have to say that I actually always liked the tones I got out of my HD500 and I have never felt like I needed something "better" ....
I have not had a chance to try a Helix yet, but I'm sure some of you have tried one? If so, did that make you want to upgrade from a POD HD to a Helix, or do you still stick with the POD?


----------



## Thewicked6

Does anyone know if you'll lose volume or power hooking up The joyo zombie (which runs 8ohms) into a 16ohm 4x12 speaker cabinet?? Can't find anything about this online. Please help! I'm hoping the answer is no because it does have a solid state power section and just one pre amp tube. 

Thanks!


----------



## mnemonic

Thewicked6 said:


> Does anyone know if you'll lose volume or power hooking up The joyo zombie (which runs 8ohms) into a 16ohm 4x12 speaker cabinet?? Can't find anything about this online. Please help! I'm hoping the answer is no because it does have a solid state power section and just one pre amp tube.
> 
> Thanks!



It will be quieter into 16 ohms. You’ll often see specs on solidstate amps that say (for example) 400 watts @ 4 ohms, 250 watts at 8 ohms, 150 watts at 16 ohms.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How do y'all find the tone suck is when in the 4CM? Im thinking about getting an HD500X instead of spending all the dosh on a Helix LT again.



Late response, but when i was using a tube preamp in the FX loop of the Pod HD Pro, i really didn't have a problem with tone suck - pretty much 4CM with separate pre and power amps vs both in one box. I'm guessing if I were to A/B it unplugging cables back and forth i would have noticed something, but it really never sounded off to me so I never resorted to that A/B'ing (I may have subconsciously known if I started doing that i would have screwed myself) and happily gigged it. Always it sounded natural like the real tube pre and tube power amp that they were, even with the Pod HD both up front and before the power amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I tried the POD HD for awhile, and yeah I noticed some tone suck. Rolled off the high end quite a bit no matter what I did. Ended up getting a Helix Floor and I do everything with it now. Effects, amps, etc.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I tried the POD HD for awhile, and yeah I noticed some tone suck. Rolled off the high end quite a bit no matter what I did. Ended up getting a Helix Floor and I do everything with it now. Effects, amps, etc.



Nice, are you still going to a guitar cab or FRFR setup? At this point im pretty much a fan of any solution that doesnt require multiple cables across the stage and allows one button switching of everything, as long as it sounds good.

Looking back when i tried 4cm with the pod and a first gen 5150 it was pretty much unusable tone suck wise, but hard to say if i wasnt missing something or more likely some loops play better with it, as i had no such troubles with the rack gear's analagous ins and outs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I imagine the loop plays a huge part. I was using a Mark IV, and I have no clue how good their loops are. 

And it's all FRFR. Running into two 12'' powered speakers.


----------



## Santuzzo

I have a few somewhat noob-ish questions with regard to my POD HD500:

when I connect my POD through to a power amp, do I use a regular guitar cable? or would an un-shielded line-cable be better for this?
and what about connecting it to an audio interface through the line outputs of the POD HD to the line inputs of the interface (Line6 UX2 in my case), would I use a non-shielded line cable here or a guitar cable?
thanks!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Santuzzo said:


> I have a few somewhat noob-ish questions with regard to my POD HD500:
> 
> when I connect my POD through to a power amp, do I use a regular guitar cable? or would an un-shielded line-cable be better for this?
> and what about connecting it to an audio interface through the line outputs of the POD HD to the line inputs of the interface (Line6 UX2 in my case), would I use a non-shielded line cable here or a guitar cable?
> thanks!



I used standard instrument cables.


----------



## Santuzzo

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I used standard instrument cables.



Thank you! Thay's what I've been doing as well. I assume that's probably just fine.


----------



## Santuzzo

Have any of you guys got the HD metal pack and/or HD vintage pack? If so, are they worth the 50 bucks?


----------



## Billbill

Poltergeist said:


> Sound Test of the Modern Deftones patch I created
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/kb-productions-1/big-bottom-modern-deftones-patch-test[/SC]
> 
> Big Bottom with the 4x12 Blackback 30 and an SM 57 off axis. I also used a Line 6 Drive in front of the amp instead of a screamer like the JMP-1 patch.
> All POD no post processing.
> Modern Deftones:
> Line 6 CustomTone
> JMP-1 Adrenaline patch:
> Line 6 CustomTone


Sounds like you're squishing a frog


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Little anecdote about the good old Pod HD. Currently recording a demo of our band on my laptop, for guitars we miced my guitarist's 1980's (or 1970's) marshall 2x12 combo - not sure which one it is but it's an all tube amp and collectible. Anyway we had a part where it's only guitar playing 3 palm muted notes by itself and the hum from the amp was coming though loud and clear. Tried high-passing it but the freq was too high to not affect the tone trying to filter it out. So i plugged in my pod HD, selected the plexi model and I think the greenback cab, and rerecorded the part direct, hum free.

Sent out the new mix with hint about fixing something in the mix (i had been bitching earlier about the hum on that part) and my guitarist couldn't figure out what changed! This guy has vintage fenders and marshalls, and played this part with goldtop Gibson Lespaul...so i'd say the POD did a good job in this scenario!


----------



## Santuzzo

Santuzzo said:


> Have any of you guys got the HD metal pack and/or HD vintage pack? If so, are they worth the 50 bucks?



Anybody still using their POD HD?
I guess most of you probably upgraded to a Helix/AxeFX or Kemper or are planning to get the new POD Go.

I am thinking of getting a Helix or POD Go myself at some point, but since I don't really have the budget right now and I'm actually still happy with the results of my POD HD500, this is what I will still be using for a while. 

Back to my original question: would you recommend getting the amp modelpacks for the HD500? any useful/good sounding amp models in there?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

I still have my HD500X, am at the point of gassing for either the Helix or the Cortex. The Cortex has more of my fave amps without a model pack upgrade, but it lacks the expression pedal built in. I can get on of those & use the internal Wah's & be back to what I have with the 500X, but just better. I've even thought of the idea of getting the Cortex, and then either a Cantrell Wah or a Petrucci Wah.


----------



## Merrekof

Santuzzo said:


> Anybody still using their POD HD?


Pod HD Pro X user here. Haven't upgraded it yet and probably won't. I'm a bedroom player and I just can't justify buying more expensive gear because of house, wife, kids and a million bills to pay..


----------



## Santuzzo

Merrekof said:


> Pod HD Pro X user here. Haven't upgraded it yet and probably won't. I'm a bedroom player and I just can't justify buying more expensive gear because of house, wife, kids and a million bills to pay..


I hear you!


----------



## Shask

Merrekof said:


> Pod HD Pro X user here. Haven't upgraded it yet and probably won't. I'm a bedroom player and I just can't justify buying more expensive gear because of house, wife, kids and a million bills to pay..


It is crazy how good cheaper stuff is these days also. I do have some expensive stuff, like a Fractal rack and tube amps, but then I play something like my cheap Boss Katana and I am amazed at how good it sounds and feels compared to my big stuff. Some days I wonder if I should sell it all except for the good cheap stuff and pay some bills, lol.


----------



## Merrekof

Shask said:


> It is crazy how good cheaper stuff is these days also. I do have some expensive stuff, like a Fractal rack and tube amps, but then I play something like my cheap Boss Katana and I am amazed at how good it sounds and feels compared to my big stuff. Some days I wonder if I should sell it all except for the good cheap stuff and pay some bills, lol.


Yeah I know. Actually even the Pod is too "big" for me. But then again, there are just no real options for cheaper tbh. The Boss Katana sounds great but it would fall short in my setup. Besides poweramp and cabs I run it into the second channel of my pc monitors. It allows me to play a song or track and play along on very low volumes or headphones.


----------



## Shask

Merrekof said:


> Yeah I know. Actually even the Pod is too "big" for me. But then again, there are just no real options for cheaper tbh. The Boss Katana sounds great but it would fall short in my setup. Besides poweramp and cabs I run it into the second channel of my pc monitors. It allows me to play a song or track and play along on very low volumes or headphones.


Yeah, the simplicity in the Katana is its strength and weakness. It is a great sounding and feeling amp, and with the software there is a lot of ways to tweak, but general routing options and switching are pretty limited when compared with full modern modelers. It does have a USB out and recording/line out (at least the head does), but it can have limited use since you can't turn off the speaker simulation it comes with.


----------



## Merrekof

Shask said:


> Yeah, the simplicity in the Katana is its strength and weakness. It is a great sounding and feeling amp, and with the software there is a lot of ways to tweak, but general routing options and switching are pretty limited when compared with full modern modelers. It does have a USB out and recording/line out (at least the head does), but it can have limited use since you can't turn off the speaker simulation it comes with.


Well the Katana is relatively cheap, they have to cut corners somewhere to keep the price down.


----------



## buriedoutback

Santuzzo said:


> Anybody still using their POD HD?


Definitely. HD500. 
I use it currently for my bass tone (svt) going into a power amp and fender 410.
I also use it at home for (rare) clean guitar tones and (more often) for quick heavy tones for writing.


----------



## Jarmake

I sold my hd500x and bought a Katana100 to replace it. I didn't like the endless options on tone shaping and quazillion presets, so I bought something far simpler and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Merrekof

Jarmake said:


> I sold my hd500x and bought a Katana100 to replace it. I didn't like the endless options on tone shaping and quazillion presets, so I bought something far simpler and couldn't be happier.


I totally understand that and I looked into that direction also. It was the extra in- and outputs and the fact that I already have the Line6 unit that turned me off from buying a Katana. 
Besides, I have like 3 presets on the Line6 that I've been using for years now so I'm not busy eq'ing anymore.


----------



## NickS

Shask said:


> It is crazy how good cheaper stuff is these days also. I do have some expensive stuff, like a Fractal rack and tube amps, but then I play something like my cheap Boss Katana and I am amazed at how good it sounds and feels compared to my big stuff. Some days I wonder if I should sell it all except for the good cheap stuff and pay some bills, lol.



I just picked up a HD PRO X for $200! I know it's not the newest and greatest and I'd love a Helix or Fractal unit, but it is insane that you can get one of these for this cheap now.....


----------



## Santuzzo

question to those of you who are still using their POD HDs:
do you have the metal model packs or fully loaded model packs? are they worth getting? there's a 30% off sale at Line6 for model packs right now, but I'm not sure if I should get the fully loaded model pack... planning on getting a Helix rack once I have the budget, which however, may be a while from now...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Santuzzo said:


> question to those of you who are still using their POD HDs:
> do you have the metal model packs or fully loaded model packs? are they worth getting? there's a 30% off sale at Line6 for model packs right now, but I'm not sure if I should get the fully loaded model pack... planning on getting a Helix rack once I have the budget, which however, may be a while from now...


Put the money towards the Helix.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Put the money towards the Helix.



Honestly I preferred the POD HD 5150 and Recto Pre over the Helix 5150 and Recto. But everything else on the Helix is sooo much better. Plus the Helix has a BE100, Mark IV, Archon, Revv, and a Big Bottom remaster (the Badonk) that smokes everything on the POD HD.


----------



## Merrekof

Santuzzo said:


> question to those of you who are still using their POD HDs:
> do you have the metal model packs or fully loaded model packs? are they worth getting? there's a 30% off sale at Line6 for model packs right now, but I'm not sure if I should get the fully loaded model pack... planning on getting a Helix rack once I have the budget, which however, may be a while from now...


Are you happy with the sounds you have right now? I am happy with the Engl amp model so I never had the need to buy an extra model pack.


----------



## Santuzzo

Thanks, guys for your input on this.
As suggested I will save my money for the Helix and skip the model pack.



Merrekof said:


> Are you happy with the sounds you have right now? I am happy with the Engl amp model so I never had the need to buy an extra model pack.



That's a good point. I am happy with the sounds I'm getting with the HD500 stock amps, for metal rhythm tones I also use the Fireball model as well as the Recto model.


----------



## Djentlover666

Santuzzo said:


> question to those of you who are still using their POD HDs:
> do you have the metal model packs or fully loaded model packs? are they worth getting? there's a 30% off sale at Line6 for model packs right now, but I'm not sure if I should get the fully loaded model pack... planning on getting a Helix rack once I have the budget, which however, may be a while from now...


Get the mooer brown sound 3 (evh 5153) or look on amazon or mooers website for all their preamp pedals. The have a engl fireball, 6505, engl blackmore, idk if it's a herbert or a vh44 but they have a diesel, jcm 800, and 3 mesa, but I would only get the dual rec one because the other ones are mark 3 and mark 4 but they dont have the 6 band settings the mark series have on them. Only about $90 ish dollars shipped. Either use them in the fx return on an amp or buy the mooer baby bomb to amplify them. I love the 5153 one I want the fireball and the dual rec. If you need more power but the Seymour duncan powerstage 170 or buy the headrush frfr 1x12 (it's the size of a 2x12 but is a 1x12) the headrush frfr is best being used as a speaker to use with cab sims. The baby bomb is only 30 watts but is more than enough to keep up with a drummer. The headrush frfr is a HUGE 2000 watts!! For now I'm just using the fx return of my joyo zombie.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

If you plan on getting 3 of them, you might as well spend a little more and get the Mooer Preamp Live.


----------



## Djentlover666

I'm thinking about it. But don't gig. Just doing it for fun. Plus I'm not totally sure about the preamp live. I still have to do research on it. I know very little about it. As of now I just power my preamp and use a 1x12 with a v30. Idk if I want the headrush frfr or if I want to buy a power amp and get a nice 2x12. Either a revv 2x12 or evh 2x12. Or just cheap out and get the harley benton 2x12 with v30s. The 1x12 I have is a Harley benton with a v30.


----------



## Santuzzo

Djentlover666 said:


> Get the mooer brown sound 3 (evh 5153) or look on amazon or mooers website for all their preamp pedals. The have a engl fireball, 6505, engl blackmore, idk if it's a herbert or a vh44 but they have a diesel, jcm 800, and 3 mesa, but I would only get the dual rec one because the other ones are mark 3 and mark 4 but they dont have the 6 band settings the mark series have on them. Only about $90 ish dollars shipped. Either use them in the fx return on an amp or buy the mooer baby bomb to amplify them. I love the 5153 one I want the fireball and the dual rec. If you need more power but the Seymour duncan powerstage 170 or buy the headrush frfr 1x12 (it's the size of a 2x12 but is a 1x12) the headrush frfr is best being used as a speaker to use with cab sims. The baby bomb is only 30 watts but is more than enough to keep up with a drummer. The headrush frfr is a HUGE 2000 watts!! For now I'm just using the fx return of my joyo zombie.



Thanks for the suggestion, but I'm really planning on getting a Helix down the road....just need time to save up for one. I was only considering whether or not to upgrade my HD500 in the meanwhile with those model packs....


----------



## Merrekof

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but I'm really planning on getting a Helix down the road....just need time to save up for one. I was only considering whether or not to upgrade my HD500 in the meanwhile with those model packs....


Not worth it in your situation, imo.


----------



## Nicki

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but I'm really planning on getting a Helix down the road....just need time to save up for one. I was only considering whether or not to upgrade my HD500 in the meanwhile with those model packs....


The Pod HD does "good enough" amp modelling, but not "great". Even with the HD model packs, they still sound... "meh" at best. The Helix does it much better, but still doesn't quite reach the level that a real amp does (imo). Modellers are great if you want more convenience out of your rig and are okay with settling on a "good enough" sound. 

The effects are where the Pod HD and Helix really shine though. I'd still call the effects in the Pod HD equal to those in the Helix. My HD Pro sits in the FX loop of my amp and handles time based effects. I pretty much don't use it for anything other than that, other than MIDI switching for my amp.

I'd advocate for spending the money on a great amp, rather than a Helix and use your Pod in the same kind of capacity that I do. But if you need the convenience of a Helix, then your money is better served there.


----------



## Santuzzo

Nicki said:


> I'd advocate for spending the money on a great amp, rather than a Helix and use your Pod in the same kind of capacity that I do.



Thanks, but nope. I want to get the Helix, I will mostly be using it for recording at home. Also more flexibility with different amp sounds compared to one real good tube amp.


----------



## Merrekof

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks, but nope. I want to get the Helix, I will mostly be using it for recording at home. Also more flexibility with different amp sounds compared to one real good tube amp.


That's exactly why I bought the POD HD pro X back in the day. Simplifying my setup, recording at home and trying out new sounds without buying other gear.


----------

